# Aussies trying to get duffered aged 20+ !!!



## Pauls_angel

Hi all - I am looking for an Aussie buddy or two to wait it out with me. I am 5dpo and plan on testing the day AF is due which is the 18th - if I can wait that long! I'm in Sydney NSW. Praying this is the month!!! 

Wednesday Watch List!!! 31/10/2012

Two Week Waiter&#8217;s
Lisafr: TWW 
Kiwi: 15DPO
Newbie (nanna): 13DPO
Abby: 9DPO
Major Bee: 4DPO

Waiting to Ovulate
Maddy: CD12

Angel: WTT
zoomlentil: WTT
Ginny: WTT
Jayney: NTNP
cossime: NTNP


8 &#8216;s!!!
2Mums: 16 weeks
LLMP: 11 weeks
Number2: 11 weeks
Lisa S (Smithy): 8 weeks
Melainey: 8 weeks 
Rosie: 7 weeks
Mum 2 Quigley (Squeegs): 7 weeks
MissieT: 4 weeks!!!!!! 






those in pink were updated on the 6th Sept 

:cloud9: :bfp: s :cloud9:

Ginny (DOB Sept 1984 - currently 28):
VIC
:bfp: 20/7 - now 10 weeks

2mums :ninja: :oneofeach: (DOB 13th Jan, 1983 - currently 29): 
Gold Coast, QLD - originally from USA
:bfp: 29/7 

OzPippy:
Sunshine Coast, QLD
:bfp: 22/7 - hasn't posted since

MummyConfused
Location???
:bfp: 21/7 - hasn't posted since


:) 2WW :)


Cossime (Real name Davina; DOB 8th Aug 1983 - currently 29)
Melbourne, VIC
2WW - 12dpo

Newbie :jo::coolio: (Real name Sasha; DOB 23rd Aug - currently 32): 
Sydney, NSW
2WW - 7dpo (O chart) or 9dpo (V chart)

Maddy (currently 40):
Canberra, ACT
2WW - 9dpo

Pammy (DOB 9th Sept 1981 - currently 30):
Armadale, WA
2WW - 9dpo

iwantabub:
Adelaide, SA
2WW - 20dpo


:af: :witch: :af:

Melainey :flasher: :holly: (Real name Elaine; DOB 28th Nov 1987 - currently 24): 
Bunbury, WA - originally from Ireland (born in Germany)
cd2 - AF

Abby (Real name Abby; DOB ? - currently 35):
Sydney, NSW
cd3 - AF

Pauls_angel :angel: (Real name Cathie; DOB 21st June 1981 - currently 31):
Sydney, NSW
cd4 - AF

number2woohoo (Real name Amanda; DOB 12/5/72 - currently 40):
Sydney, NSW
cd3 - AF

kiwipauagirl (Real name Sasha; DOB 19/2/76 - currently 36):
Limerick, Ireland (originally from Brisbane)
Cd?


Waiting to ov

Lisa (Real name Lisa; DOB 1st May - currently 32):
Melbourne, VIC
cd8 - waiting to ov

Jayne (Real name Selina; DOB 21st May - currently 22):
Adelaide, SA
cd29 - waiting to ov

Rosie (Real name Dawn; DOB 8th May 1983 - currently 29):
Pittsbourgh, USA
cd15 - waiting to ov

LLPM (Real name Lucy - AKA Loop; DOB 10th Aug 1988 - currently 24):
Sydney, NSW - originally from UK
cd16 - waiting to ov

Mum2Q (Real name Shell - short for Michelle; DOB 15th Sept 1989 - currently 22):
Mid-North Coast, (NSW?)
cd21 - waiting to ov (hopefully today!!!)




Others:

Aquiss - last post 3/8

Callie - last post 31/7

Giddy (Brisbane, QLD) - last post 25/7

Mrsmoomoo (Darwin, NT) - last post 18/7

Taurus8484 (Adelaide, SA) - last post 9/7


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi - Im from Adelaide. Currently am about 2dpo.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Fingers crossed for you hun! Which day are you planning on testing? Xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Not sure yet. I had a miscarriage 2 cycles ago and my body still hasnt fully recovered. Last cycle I didnt ovulate at all and this cycle Im still not 100% sure I did either. See what my temps are like tomorrow. Had an ultrasound on Saturday and only had 1 17mm follice so its very unlikely even if I did ovulate that I will get pregnant.

Anyways, maybe around the 16th July if my temps go up as I only have a 12 days LP.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry to hear about your m/c :( - don't give up hope there is always a chance!


----------



## Taurus8484

If dont get BFP this cycle, fertility clinic is the next step. Been trying now for 9 months and Im 38 so time isnt on my side.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I have a few friends who conceived in their forties without assistance - you never know :) I hope this is you month. Xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah, I know, just never thought it would be this hard. What about you?? What is your story??


----------



## Pauls_angel

To be honest this is my first cycle ttc. I'm 31 and have been married for 7.5years. I've wanted a baby for ages but my hubby hasn't been ready. 3 couples of our closest friends have all have real troubles ttc so he finally agreed that it was time to start trying. I'm so worried that I'll have trouble too. Hubby does want kids but not as badly as I do - he was a little turned off by me timing when we should dtd and even moreso about me putting my b in the air for 20mins afterwards! Hopefully he will still be ok to try next month if we get a bfn this month. Xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah, putting the bum in the air afterwards and the stress of having to BD can be a little off putting. Hopefully he will come around though. I give my husband a few days notice. I will say we will be BD on Wednesday, Friday and Saturday and he is usually okay with that. He doesnt like to hear all the other details though about ovulating and temping and OPK's etc. He just goes along with what I tell him to do.


----------



## Pammy31

Hey ladies... I am in w.a. 31 ttc no. 1 and my partner wants me to go with the flow and I want one now!! in the tww and due for af on 18th.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z0z31z14.png




TTC Buddies with SBinRI and Commie


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey Pammy31.....welcome :flower:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Pammy31 - welcome! Sounds like you're in the same boat as me :) at least we all have each other to wait it out with! What is it with hubby's just wanting to go with the flow?! They have no idea how strong that maternal desire for a baby can be! Xx


----------



## mrsmoomoo

Hi ladies, I'm currently in the painful TWW (again!) and wouldn't mind having others to lean on. I'm 36 and have been trying for about 6 mths. I'm about 4DPO and AF due on the 20th. I'm getting some weird symptoms this time and hoping they are positive signs!! Some twinges/stabbing pains and BBs are heavy/tender. Nothing major though and I'm sure I'm just overly sensitive to it all... so will just impatiently wait until AF due to test. Good luck to you both!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome mrsmoomoo! Happy to wait it out with you :) I've had similar symptoms to you - hard to tell if they're all in my head though! Hoping they're real for both of us!


----------



## Pammy31

I have tender bbs and underarm tender too. my lower abdomen is sore and firm my lower back is sore as well, got really hungry today. But will have to wait this one out?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z0z31z14.png




TTC Buddies with SBinRI and Commie


----------



## mrsmoomoo

How's everyone going today? Any more symptoms? I'm feeling bloated but think that's because I pigged out all weekend :blush:
BBs still feeling very heavy, not as sore so not sure if that is a good sign. Still getting twingy feelings but nothing significant. It's hard to not question every little sign! It is going to be hard not to test until the 20th... but I think I might try a quick one earlier if any of this symptoms increase.


----------



## mrsmoomoo

*these* symptoms...


----------



## Pammy31

Hmm I still have firm and sore lower abdomen, bbs are sore but not nipps, seem to be always hungry atm, if I don't eat nausea on and off. so tired. But who knows??

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z0z31z14.png




TTC Buddies with SBinRI and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Updates??? My boobs are quite sore today and seem a little larger (hubby happy about this part) also had some strong twinges in uterus - am 7dpo today - too soon for implantation??? Thoughts???


----------



## Pammy31

Ok update on my symptoms.... I have fuller but not so sore bbs still a little tender in lower abdomen, my nausea is sometimes before or after food. woke up really hungry this morning. I had leg cramps last night and really bad gas but not so much today. Also my lower back muscles hurt.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z0z31z14.png




TTC Buddies with SBinRI and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

All sounds promising Pammy - implantation could have happened as early as yesterday so there could be hcg running rampant in your system - fx!


----------



## mrsmoomoo

Heavy bbs and a bit sore, creamy CM (sorry if TMI) and bloated like a balloon!! Twinges and cramps have stopped. 

I'm 6DPO I think - I had two positve OPKs two days apart so I'm not really sure this cycle.

Pauls_angel.... I have read that implantation is 6-12DPO so no, 7DPO is right on cue.


----------



## Pammy31

Fingers crossed.... can't get my hopes up!! AF will probably visit!! Thank you Pauls_angel you are too kind. I would love to thank all the ladies here that have bothered to read my posts, much appreciated.


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z0z31z14.png




TTC Buddies with SBinRI and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks ladies - i too feel so supported here :) A few more days and we'll all have a much clearer picture! Lots of baby dust!


----------



## ttc1st

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me dropping to say hi, I'm from Canberra and just wanted to wish some fellow Aussies good luck!! 
Hope to see you in the pregnancy chats soon 
Sending baby dusty your way


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks ttc1st - congrats on your pregnancy - hope all goes well!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies,

Im on another 'TTC over 30 thread' but was stalking around today and found this one. Mind if I join?

Im in Sydney also, and on 5dpo today, i have a 11/12 day LP, so AF is due on the 20th....

So I'm 32, DH is 38, we have been married 3 years, and this is my 3rd month TTC...

Im feeling positive and excited this month, i think I let myself get too obsessed and stressed out by it all for the last few.

Not much in terms of symptoms. My chart this month is very different to last month - really flat temps where as the last few have been more up and down. I am seeing anything different this month as great because the last months didnt give me a BFP!

Have been feeling some twinges here and there which is new for me also.

GL ladies & lets hope July is a luck month for us all :hugs:


----------



## Pammy31

OHH another day bbs not very sore lower abdomen not so tender... wednesday is AF day for me so where is my usual sore nipps or bbs 3 to 4 days before AF... very confused. I onlt seem to be getting a little nausea after eating?? weird.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z0z31z14.png




TTC Buddies with SBinRI and Commie


----------



## mrsmoomoo

Pammy31 I'm the same as you today - almost exactly!! Bbs were getting sore a few days back and now are just heavy and tender. Twinges gone completely and just feel bloated. All feels like a normal cycle. I guess I have no need to test early - will painfully wait until the 19/20 when AF is due. Bugger!!!!


----------



## Pammy31

I have till the 19th or 20th to wait. :( 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1342674000z4z24z2z3.png


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome Newbie! The more the merrier :) like you my temps have been quite flat this month - hopefully its a hood sign for both if us! my boobs are also less sore today but still tender to touch and def fuller - was quite nauseous yesterday but less so today - still 6 more days til AF is due so will just have to wait and see! Good luck and baby dust to all! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Welcome Newbie! The more the merrier :) like you my temps have been quite flat this month - hopefully its a hood sign for both if us! my boobs are also less sore today but still tender to touch and def fuller - was quite nauseous yesterday but less so today - still 6 more days til AF is due so will just have to wait and see! Good luck and baby dust to all! Xx

Thanks angel :hugs:

The other thread I'm on has just had a bfp following flat temps in the tww, so I am staying positive! It's certainly different for me, and I think different is great since the last two months were bfn...

I don't really have any other symptoms other that mild cramping and being very tired...

FX for you in 6 days, I'm right behind you in 7 :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> I have till the 19th or 20th to wait. :(
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1342674000z4z24z2z3.png

Hope the time flies :hugs:


----------



## number2woohoo

Hi all, I hope you don't mind if I join in. 
I'm from Sydney, we have a 14 month old son and are trying for #2.
Had an early miscarriage at about 5 or 6 weeks about 6 weeks ago. 
Currently I'm only a couple of days post ovulation but fingers crossed this is the month.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome number2woohoo! Sorry to hear about your loss - fx that this is your month :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Symptom update as of tonight... Still experiencing twinges in uterus although not as strong or as frequent. BBs still enlarged and tender. Less nauseated but really tired and frequently hungry and thirsty. How is everyone else feeling? While this wait is dragging on at least each day takes us a little closer to testing day! Bfps all round - that's my prediction - feeling hopeful today :) xx


----------



## Pammy31

ugh! every time i eat i feel nausea... what is wrong with me...then im ok. so hungry every hr and a half. so tired too. if i am not pregnant then there has got to be some thing wrong. i am gonna have alot of trouble staying awake for my second shift tomorrow.

Friends with pauls_angel, SBinRI and Commie.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I know what you mean - if all these symptoms lead to a bfn it would be so frustrating! I hope your shift goes quickly at least!


----------



## Pammy31

going home soon then bed time... talk tomorrow... bye ladies


----------



## Pammy31

ugh! every time i eat i feel nausea... what is wrong with me...then im ok. so hungry every hr and a half. so tired too. if i am not pregnant then there has got to be some thing wrong. i am gonna have alot of trouble staying awake for my second shift tomorrow.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Night night! Rest well :) I'm off to bed soon too - all these symptoms and waiting are exhausting!


----------



## mrsmoomoo

hi all - today I am bloated and still very tender/heavy bbs. All other symptoms are gone :( 
I see on the forum a lot of ladies get 'implantation bleeding' around 9DPO - anyone have that yet? I feel like a freak constantly checking when I go to the loo, ah the crazy things we do.
7 days until I can POAS. But will likely try at 6 :)


----------



## Pammy31

ok just found out that after a ciggy I felt nausea... hmm thats never happened before.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1342674000z4z24z2z3.png


----------



## Newbie32

mrsmoomoo said:


> hi all - today I am bloated and still very tender/heavy bbs. All other symptoms are gone :(
> I see on the forum a lot of ladies get 'implantation bleeding' around 9DPO - anyone have that yet? I feel like a freak constantly checking when I go to the loo, ah the crazy things we do.
> 7 days until I can POAS. But will likely try at 6 :)

Hi Mrsmoomoo, sounds like we will be testing on the same day!!

Im on 6dpo today, but my LP is quite short, so AF is due at the end of next week  12 dpo is my test day...hurry up already!

No sign on IB for me yet - but I also keep my eyes peeled lol...funny business this ttc!

Im still quite crampy, more so today than yesterday. Very new for me mid cycle...fx its a good sign! Temps up a little today, I hope they keep going up!

Hope everyone is having a great day!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all - think I may have had a little bit of IB today! Was only twice when I went to the loo this morning and has stopped now - was a light pink colour. BBs still tender to touch but not so sore. Temp is still steady has been same for last 4 days - well above cover line - hopefully all good signs :) hope you're all well and heading for a bfp!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi all - think I may have had a little bit of IB today! Was only twice when I went to the loo this morning and has stopped now - was a light pink colour. BBs still tender to touch but not so sore. Temp is still steady has been same for last 4 days - well above cover line - hopefully all good signs :) hope you're all well and heading for a bfp!

Oooh, sounds promising! How many dpo are you now?

FX Angel :hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

9dpo today - am tempted to take an frer test this weekend but not officially planning to test until tues or wed next week :) fx for all of us!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Update: 10dpo today. Temp spike this morning and some light bleeding this arvo no clots and a dark brown colour not red like AF - really hoping its implantation time and not the witch showing her ugly face early! Will keep you all updated - am going to wait it out to see what happens - not planning on testing til wednesday or maybe even thurs - that should give the hcg (if it is implantation) time to register - if it isn't then it should also give AF time to reveal if she is here or not :) how are you ladies today? Any new symptoms?


----------



## Newbie32

Sounds promising angel! ESP with the temp spike!

Hope af stays away :dust:

How long is your luteal phase normally? Is af due weds?

No new symptoms really for me, cm basically dried up today! Little bit of yellowy ewcm, and then nothing! Still mildly cramping, still really tired...

Here's hoping for bfps all round next week!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Pauls_angel

This is only my first month of charting so still not 100% but I think my lp is 14 days. AF due wed according to my period diary app on my iPhone have been using that for nearly 4 months so am hoping it's accurate!


----------



## Newbie32

I'm in month 3 of charting, So far my first lp was 11days, second was 12. I had thought I had 28 day cycles but as soon as I started charting they were 25 and 26!!! This month back on track for 28. I reckon if you have been keeping a log your guess will be about right!

How high was your temp spike? No chart in your signature so I can't stalk it!!! 

:dust:


----------



## OzPippy

Hi Ladies, may I join in your tww? I am in Queensland & on my first cycle of ttc. I have a 9 year old DD, but she was an unexpected surprise, so the cycle tracking is all new to me. I am 38 and would really love a BFP soon. GL to everyone & I'm looking forward to seeing lots of BFP announcements soon :o)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome Pippy! Good luck - hope you get your bfp this month!

My temp spike was from 36.4 (average) over past week to 36.7 this morning. Had some high temps during AF last month though so not ruling it out that she is here - next day or two will tell!


----------



## zoomlentil

I guess I can pop in here for a bit. :D

I'm from Victoria. I'm not actually tcc just yet but would love an oops baby :blush: . I'm currently 7dpo and yesterday noticed some intense cm. Semi opaque, thickish and very slippery, can anyone help me ID it? Creamy or EWCM? Coupled with some terrible gas and a little nausea. Anyway, I'm a shocking symptom spotter and it's probably just me doing that again, but I guess I can hope that the cm is a sign I could be pregnant!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Welcome Pippy! Good luck - hope you get your bfp this month!
> 
> My temp spike was from 36.4 (average) over past week to 36.7 this morning. Had some high temps during AF last month though so not ruling it out that she is here - next day or two will tell!

Sounds good!!!! They say to basically disregard af temps as they are known to be all over the place  mine certainly are!

Fx this is it for you, and welcome new ladies, good luck!!

:dust:


----------



## Maddy40

Another Aussie entering the 2ww...OV today or tomorrow according to the POAS OPK....


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome Maddy! Fx that this is your month! :)


----------



## ginny83

Hi I'd love to join you guys :)

I'm from Vic and we're trying for #2 after having a mmc in April.

I'm currently 3DPO


----------



## Pammy31

morning all


----------



## mrsmoomoo

Well my symptoms seem to all but disappeared today :( 
I guess I just wait AF is due (Friday) then test. This will be a long week. 
Great news on the IP, pauls_angel!!! And welcome to all the new Aussies on here, the more the merrier!


----------



## OzPippy

Hi everyone, just went out & bought some tests all ready to go this week. I just have to try & be patient. I have had a few symptoms that I am trying not to read too much into, but don't seem to have the cm that everyone is talking about. Is that a good or bad sign?


----------



## Maddy40

Pauls_angel said:


> Welcome Maddy! Fx that this is your month! :)

Thanks...officially Day 1 of the TWW today. Our first cycle consciously TTC so not expecting much, but temping and OPK-ing has been an interesting learning curve.


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies,

I hope everyone had a great weekend.

Angel, any news? I have had everything crossed for you that that was IB at the end of last week...how are your temps?

Welcome Maddy, and good luck! Temping can be a challenge sometimes but I find it really interesting 

Ozpippy, from what I have read CM can be really really different for everyone, and isnt a very reliable 'symptom' to use for that reason. Some days i dont seem to have much at all, other days some creamy, and a little tiny bit of ewcm this month here and there also. Last month i was really dry tho, so its always changing and I cant figure it out! 

Mrsmoomoo, dont give up hope yet, you're not out until the witch shows :hugs: We can wait it out together as she is due for me on Friday also...stay away witch!!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi All,

Thanks Newbie - sadly my temp is back down below my cover line today and the bleeding is still there so pretty sure I'm out - still a little confused as the bleeding started 6 days early so am secretly hoping there could still be a chance and that today's temp was the result of a poor night's sleep (back at work today after 3 weeks school hols - alsways a little restless the night before!) - was up going to the loo at least once an hour so didn't get a solid 3 hours sleep before my bbt reading. Am highly doubtful though and am fairly sure I'm out :(.

GL to the rest of you - I will keep checking in to see how you go!

Baby dust to all and FX!

xx


----------



## Pammy31

Morning ladies still got the same symptoms as before will know within the next 4 days if :witch: is gonna visit.... eekk!


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1342674000z4z24z2z3.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z0z31z14.png


----------



## ginny83

Have you tested yet Pammy?


----------



## Pammy31

yes 3 days ago BFN... Testing on thursday.


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1342674000z4z24z2z3.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z0z31z14.png


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks Newbie - sadly my temp is back down below my cover line today and the bleeding is still there so pretty sure I'm out - still a little confused as the bleeding started 6 days early so am secretly hoping there could still be a chance and that today's temp was the result of a poor night's sleep (back at work today after 3 weeks school hols - alsways a little restless the night before!) - was up going to the loo at least once an hour so didn't get a solid 3 hours sleep before my bbt reading. Am highly doubtful though and am fairly sure I'm out :(.
> 
> GL to the rest of you - I will keep checking in to see how you go!
> 
> Baby dust to all and FX!
> 
> xx

So sorry to hear that Angel :hugs: Wait and see what your temp does in case it happens to pop back up again! And otherwise, onwards and upwards to the next cycle :hugs: 

Its nice to have some Aussie company on the board so I hope this thread remains nice and active!


----------



## mrsmoomoo

Pauls_angel - my friend had quite heavy implantation bleeding with her second, she thought it was her AF but she was pregnant. Otherwise, as Newbie said... here's to the next cycle.

I'm feeling disappointed as my symptoms have gone and I feel normal pre-AF. It just doesn't 'feel' positive anymore - but I guess you never know and I will test Thursday/Friday unless I get AF earlier.


----------



## Newbie32

mrsmoomoo said:


> Pauls_angel - my friend had quite heavy implantation bleeding with her second, she thought it was her AF but she was pregnant. Otherwise, as Newbie said... here's to the next cycle.
> 
> I'm feeling disappointed as my symptoms have gone and I feel normal pre-AF. It just doesn't 'feel' positive anymore - but I guess you never know and I will test Thursday/Friday unless I get AF earlier.

FX for you Mrsmoomoo :hugs:

Strangest crampy/twingy feelings today, sort of pinchy like, and kind of like AF....who knows whats going on downstairs!!!


----------



## OzPippy

Sounds promising Newbie32. FX it is a positive sign :)

I have my fingers crossed for you Mrsmoomoo :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies - am hoping you are all well tonight. So hard isn't it? Waiting and wondering what every little twinge and ache means! If only preg symptoms weren't so much like AF then we might have a better idea :) still think I'm out - tomorrows temp will give me a better idea though - if still out then all over for this cycle - if back up then there is still hope! Fx for all of us! Remind me... When were you all planning on testing? Xx


----------



## Pammy31

testing on friday if no AF.


----------



## ginny83

I'll probably start testing from Thursday even though I'll only be 7DPO. 

I'm a bit of a POAS addict....


----------



## Maddy40

OzPippy said:


> Hi everyone, just went out & bought some tests all ready to go this week. I just have to try & be patient. I have had a few symptoms that I am trying not to read too much into, but don't seem to have the cm that everyone is talking about. Is that a good or bad sign?

Morning OzP, I must say when I got unexpected preg (over at 11wks), I didn't know I was UTD until I started getting sick at 7wks. I must have had IP that made me think AF had arrived, and I certainly didn't notice any difference in mucus, moods, boobs or anything. So you never know!


----------



## Maddy40

Pauls_angel said:


> Remind me... When were you all planning on testing? Xx

Around the 30th for me.


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies,

Yes Angel! Its exhausting...im trying to go with the flow as much as I can and really only 'spotting' the major differences each cycle! What will be will be, and Im trying my best to hold that thought!

10dpo for me today, so testing should be on Thursday. My luteal phases so far have been 11 days and then 12 days, so af will be getting close if she is indeed on her way...


----------



## Pammy31

Good Morning Ladies here's my symptoms for the start of the day. bbs fuller and sorer, lower abdomen very tender and bloated, muscle spasm's in my back and lower back is sore like I am a week and a half away from AF. Problem is I am due for AF tomorrow?? has anyone experienced this bloating and tenderness and been Pregnant? Still tired but not as bad as last week. I was exhausted.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1342674000z4z24z2z3.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z6z34z14.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi girls - hope you are all well today! I am officially out :( bleeding heavier today and temp lower - oh well - no beginners luck for me :) At least this means I am already 4 days into my next cycle - now counting dowm to ov again! Good luck to you all I'll be sticking around in this thread still as I can't wait to hear some good news! :) FX let's hope we get a few Aussie bfp's in here soon! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry to hear that Angel, hopefully the next cycle will be the lucky one for you!

With the way my cramping is feeling right now I reckon AF could be strolling around the corner at any moment! Damn confusing really!!


----------



## Pammy31

Newbie32 said:


> Sorry to hear that Angel, hopefully the next cycle will be the lucky one for you!
> 
> With the way my cramping is feeling right now I reckon AF could be strolling around the corner at any moment! Damn confusing really!!

I am with ya on that one!! I think the :witch: might visit overnight... my body is weird this month. 


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1342674000z4z24z2z3.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z6z34z14.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie


----------



## Maddy40

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi girls - hope you are all well today! I am officially out :(

Sorry to hear that Angel. Fingers x'd for an Easter baby during your next cycle :winkwink:


----------



## Maddy40

Still can't believe these days DPO go so slowly! I'm literally haunting the baby boards... 

I have been psyching myself up for a few BFNs before hopefully some success. Hubby will be away a bit the next few months & there will be at least 1 cycle that he will miss entirely. We have kind of made Xmas our target date and treating the first few months as practice to work out my cycles. Still...I can't wait to test!

Where in Aust are we? We r in the capital.


----------



## Pammy31

Maddy40 said:


> Still can't believe these days DPO go so slowly! I'm literally haunting the baby boards...
> 
> I have been psyching myself up for a few BFNs before hopefully some success. Hubby will be away a bit the next few months & there will be at least 1 cycle that he will miss entirely. We have kind of made Xmas our target date and treating the first few months as practice to work out my cycles. Still...I can't wait to test!
> 
> Where in Aust are we? We r in the capital.

I am in Perth W.A. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1342674000z4z24z2z3.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z6z34z14.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi girls,

Pammy and Newbie - don't give up just yet - the with is not here until she's here! For all of you who she hasn't showed up for yet I am still really hoping and praying it is your month!

Maddy I'm in Baulkham Hills (Suburb of Sydney) in NSW :) are any of you other Sydney-ites nearby?

Baby dust to all! xx


----------



## Newbie32

GL Pammy!

And hang in there Maddy! They seem to go slow at the start for me and then speed up at the end! Im in Syd btw..

I was just checking back through my last few charts, and since I have been charting I have started spotting before AF on 11 dpo...which is tomorrow...

I guess I wont have long to wait and see then!

:dust:


----------



## Newbie32

PS, Not far Angel, Im over in North Turramurra 

Feeling SOOO very AFy now....boooo!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> PS, Not far Angel, Im over in North Turramurra
> 
> Feeling SOOO very AFy now....boooo!

Very close - only about half an hour :) 

I too feel very yuck today - obviously I do have AF but have never had period pain before in my life and this time I have headaches, constant cramps and am really, really lethargic - not sure why - am thinking I may take a trip to the dr tomorrow if I am no better by then - just in case. I think the kids in my Year 2 class should think it lucky that they are at library this afternoon - I don't think I would be quite as patient with them as normal today :)


----------



## ginny83

I'm not from from Melbourne in Victoria


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> PS, Not far Angel, Im over in North Turramurra
> 
> Feeling SOOO very AFy now....boooo!
> 
> Very close - only about half an hour :)
> 
> I too feel very yuck today - obviously I do have AF but have never had period pain before in my life and this time I have headaches, constant cramps and am really, really lethargic - not sure why - am thinking I may take a trip to the dr tomorrow if I am no better by then - just in case. I think the kids in my Year 2 class should think it lucky that they are at library this afternoon - I don't think I would be quite as patient with them as normal today :)Click to expand...

I found that about 3-4 months after i stopped taking bcp's that i started to get awful cramps around AF, but generally speaking only on the day it starts,or the day after...if it is really heavy i get a bit lethargic (i blame blood loss for this) but if its unusual for you it could be worth getting checked out just in case...

I REALLY hope that witch stays away this time! Im going for third time lucky...even though not feeling so 'lucky' right now!!!


----------



## Pammy31

I am heading to the Sydney Central Coast in Sept.... meeting the partners family and having fun.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1342674000z4z24z2z3.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z6z34z14.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

FX for you that you do get your 3rd time lucky! Just had some bad stabbing pains - have made an appt for first thing tomorrow - really out of the ordinary for me! Half an hour (and counting) til home time - bring on that bell!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pammy31 said:


> I am heading to the Sydney Central Coast in Sept.... meeting the partners family and having fun.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1342674000z4z24z2z3.png
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z6z34z14.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie

That's a long way from WA :) how long is that flight?


----------



## Pammy31

Umm I think it is 4 to 5 hours. Will be good to not be working for 10 days.....

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1342674000z4z24z2z3.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z6z34z14.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie


----------



## ginny83

Sounds great! We need a holiday too!


----------



## Pammy31

I now have a metalic taste in my mouth yuck!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1342674000z4z24z2z3.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z6z34z14.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie


----------



## mrsmoomoo

I think I just got my AF :( it's very light and 3 days early, but I'm cramping and feeling extremely nauseous. 

I normally get really bad menstual cramps but the cramping is not very bad today. And I never get sick nor am I early so I have some slight hope its IB, but only slight. Hoping it stops and/or doesn't get heavier.


----------



## mrsmoomoo

oh forgot to add - sounds like a good sign Pammy31!! :)


----------



## Melainey

Hi Ladies :happydance: Can I join? :) 

First of all sorry to Angel for the witch showing up I hate her..

I am living in Bunbury, WA (I'm a trainee Aussie as I am actually Irish but married to an aussie hunk ;) hehe ) so would love to join in on the wait.

I am unsure if i o'd this month. It's the first month of charting my BBT but have been trying for a year now for baby no.1 !! My chart is all over the place but sure we will wait and see :) My assumed DPO is 10 according to a +OPK on the 7th.. And I am hoping that because I was doing the wrong method of BBT (underarm) at the beginning that that is the reason my chart is out so much :) 

Anyway I ordered 50 YES 50 Pg tests online today and they should be here early next week and I will test then if AF doesn't arrive in the meantime :) 

Anyway babydust to all :) Lets pray for some BFP's.....


----------



## Pammy31

Welcome Melainey!! fx for us all!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1342674000z4z24z2z3.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1339736400z6z34z14.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome Melainey! Glad to have you join us! I'm sure you're right about the reason your chart is all over the place - underarm temps are approx 1 degree diff to mouth temps. 

Pammie and Mrsmoomoo they all sound like very positive signs - praying you'll see bfp's rather than the witch! 

Fx for all of you! Xx


----------



## Pammy31

no af today. giving it 2 more days.


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> no af today. giving it 2 more days.

GL Pammy!

Welcome Melainey 

I still feel like AF is about to tap me on the shoulder....11 dpo today, the day i usually start spotting (albeit in the evening)...

TIme will tell!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## mrsmoomoo

I'm out ladies :( will just keep trying

Good luck to all of you! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

mrsmoomoo said:


> I'm out ladies :( will just keep trying
> 
> Good luck to all of you! Xx

Sorry mrsmoomoo....hope next month is your month :hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

mrsmoomoo said:


> I'm out ladies :( will just keep trying
> 
> Good luck to all of you! Xx

Sorry to hear that! Really praying that next month is your month!

Pammy and Newbie - fx that AF stays away - would be great to see a few bfps!


----------



## Newbie32

Not having a very patient day today! Still feeling really AFy...

How are you feeling today Angel, any better? Did you see your doc?

Hope everyone is have a great day :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

mrsmoomoo said:


> I'm out ladies :( will just keep trying
> 
> Good luck to all of you! Xx

Sorry to hear about that :hugs: Next month will be your month :happydance:

I have no real AF signs except a little cramping (which might be due to constipation sorry TMI haha) no sore bbs which is really unusual hmmmmm...

I am going to a medium/psychic shortly so hopefully she can fill me in hehehehe :winkwink: 

I will keep you updated :hugs:

Babydust to all :dust:


----------



## Pammy31

ok had 6 hrs of pinkish tinge to cm. not looking good. may have af by morning.


----------



## ginny83

Melaniey, I don't have sore boobs during this tww either! Last cycle my boobs were killing me during the tww.


----------



## Melainey

ginny83 said:


> Melaniey, I don't have sore boobs during this tww either! Last cycle my boobs were killing me during the tww.

Me too I was in sooooo much pain with my Boobs,back and fatigue last month that I thought I was PG haha but the witch came! Hopefully this is a good sign :) :happydance:


----------



## OzPippy

Hi everyone, been missing in action the last few days.

Angel & Mrsmoomoo, I am sorry to hear you are out this cycle, but FX that the next one is yours!

Everyone else, GL and I'm waiting patiently to see lots of BFP's :o)

I am still unsure how I feel. Have had a few days feeling like my body was trying to fight off a cold, have had a headache for about a week, even though I have been making sure I drink lots of water, but other than that, nothing new to report.

Melainey and Ginny, I have been the same as you. I normally get really sort bbs about a week or so out from af. They can be so sore it hurts to take my bra off, but this time, nothing! Maybe a little tender if I really press hard, but that's about it. Not getting my hopes up, but if anything, it is a nice relief :o)

Baby dust to all :o)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies, Pammy fx that the with stays away! Melainey and Ginny - hoping no sore boobs is a good sign for you! Newbie - went to dr - he thinks my cramping could have either been a weird hormonal surge (apparently these are more common than you might think) or a urinary tract infection - they did some tests to rule that out - will get results in a couple of days (don't think it is that though cos have had no pain when going to the loo). He also made me poas to rule out pregnancy was bfn of course. As the cramps are less severe today he's pretty sure it's not an ectopic preg either - phew!

Hope you're all well - fx for do e bfps and that the with stays away! Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Pammy and Newbie - don't give up just yet - the with is not here until she's here! For all of you who she hasn't showed up for yet I am still really hoping and praying it is your month!
> 
> Maddy I'm in Baulkham Hills (Suburb of Sydney) in NSW :) are any of you other Sydney-ites nearby?
> 
> Baby dust to all! xx

I'm only just down the road from you in Winston Hills


----------



## OzPippy

I forgot to put my location. I am on the not so sunny Sunshine Coast in Queensland.


----------



## number2woohoo

For those of you worried that you don't have pregnancy symptoms, it may help to know that when I was pregnant with my son, I don't think I had a single symptom at all. Well, not till there was a ginormous baby growing in my belly, anyway, and a fondness for jam doughnuts that was much later on. 
Still waiting to test here - think I might do one on Friday or Saturday. Even then, it'd really be quite early, but I feel this need to pee on something. Went to the pharmacy and bought some tests today - the lady who served me remembered me from buying a Maybe Baby kit there a couple of weeks ago and said "Oooh, good luck, let's hope it worked!" I hope so too! But not too confident. Must have much more sex next month - my other half will be pleased about that.


----------



## ginny83

It's funny with the whole symptom spotting thing.

I always have sore boobs at some points before AF every cycle. Although DS was a surprise I remember having sore boobs - but thought it was just usual pre-AF stuff, and zero other symptoms. The day after I found out at 6 weeks, MS kicked in.

This last pregnancy I had I had sore boobs on an off during the tww, but I don't think it was much more increased than usual. Hard to remember already!

So not sure what it all means!


----------



## Pammy31

i am out ladies... NTNP now. ohh the fun.


----------



## Newbie32

So sorry pammy :hugs:

I don't think I'm that far behind you...full af cramps and bloating, I think she may be upon me very soon...

Hope everyone is having a great night

:dust:


----------



## Melainey

Sorry to hear pam! maybe the NTNP is the way to go hey! Less stress and :sex: is sooooooooo muh more fun ;)

So I have been extremely ill today sooooo nauseous! Went to Doc cause I needed something to stop the vomiting! Gave me Maxolon but wouldn't take a PG test??? Some Doctors are idiots! Anyway bought my own and of course it was a BFN but i'm hopring it is still early! This nausea is killing me I just want to stay in bed all day haha


----------



## Pammy31

This is my new thread... check it out. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...kinda-trying-not-preventing.html#post19777299

Fxed for you!!


----------



## ginny83

Ah I tested today with a FRER and BFN :(

I'm only 8DPO, but I feel out. Not going to test now until AF is late.


----------



## number2woohoo

ginny83 said:


> Ah I tested today with a FRER and BFN :(
> 
> I'm only 8DPO, but I feel out. Not going to test now until AF is late.

Me too - tested this morning at 8DPO, and of course it was negative. Why on earth I did that I don't know - it just made me feel more out than I already did. If AF is late we'll see - but I don't like my chances at the moment!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi ladies, I haven't read throug this whole thread, so sorry if I touch base on something that has already been discussed! 

I'm just wondering if pre seed is available in Australia, and if so, where do we buy it from? 

I hope you're all having success with ttc!! Xx


----------



## mummyconfused

I'm from Canberra :) 8dpo


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies,

Just touching base 

12 dpo today and no bleeding today. I havent ever gotten to 12 dpo without at least some spotting! Still feeling very witch like tho, so I am expecting her to show up on her broomstick at any moment...

Hope everyone is having a good day, i was too scared to test this morning in case was BFN as didnt want to see it. AF officially due tomorrow so time will tell for me...

:dust:


----------



## ginny83

Mum2Quigley - I've never seen pre-seed, but in chemist warehouse I've seen a conception friendly lube by 'maybe baby'


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't read throug this whole thread, so sorry if I touch base on something that has already been discussed!
> 
> I'm just wondering if pre seed is available in Australia, and if so, where do we buy it from?
> 
> I hope you're all having success with ttc!! Xx

H Mum 2 Quigley, welcome 

Im not sure about preeseed, but if that is what i think it is (sperm friendly lubricant?) then there is another very similar one called Conceive Plus which is available here 

Hope this helps!

:dust:


----------



## Newbie32

ginny83 said:


> Ah I tested today with a FRER and BFN :(
> 
> I'm only 8DPO, but I feel out. Not going to test now until AF is late.

Dont lose hope yet Ginny! Its still early :hugs:

You too number2woohoo!

I hope the next 4-6 days goes nice and quickly for you both :hugs:

& you too mummyconfused!


----------



## Pammy31

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't read throug this whole thread, so sorry if I touch base on something that has already been discussed!
> 
> I'm just wondering if pre seed is available in Australia, and if so, where do we buy it from?
> 
> I hope you're all having success with ttc!! Xx

Try lullaby conceptions web site.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1342587600z0z34z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks ladies! I will check it all out. It's so nice to find some Aussies on here! Everything people talk about on here is a available at Walmart... Not much help to me! Lol

I'm hoping not to have to use it, but planning for next month in case... I'm on CD 33, last wed, thur, fri I had light spotting, it's been clear now since sat. I have been testing with bfn, hoping I will get bfp rather than period!!!

Thanks for letting me join in!! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Thanks ladies! I will check it all out. It's so nice to find some Aussies on here! Everything people talk about on here is a available at Walmart... Not much help to me! Lol
> 
> I'm hoping not to have to use it, but planning for next month in case... I'm on CD 33, last wed, thur, fri I had light spotting, it's been clear now since sat. I have been testing with bfn, hoping I will get bfp rather than period!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me join in!! Xx

I agree! There dont seem to be an awful lot of Aussies on other threads!

How many dpo are you then?

Good luck!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I didn't use OPKs this cycle as I got married, so just wanted to relax, but last cycle I got +OPK on CD18 and then AF about 16 days later I think. I estimate I'm approx 10-14dpo, but it's just a guess


----------



## number2woohoo

This month is the first month I've been tracking anything at all. 
It's all a little strange really. My temps on fertility friend seem to think I ovulated on day 9 of my cycle. Since I have always always had a very regular 28 day cycle, that leaves me with a startlingly long, yet not impossible I suppose, luteal phase of 19 days. I did buy a maybe baby saliva test kit, it also agreed by showing a 'fern' on day 9 (that's the day I bought it) and not one since. Currently on CD 17, according to FF that is 8 days post ovulation. We shall see I suppose however next month I suspect I might just make sure I perform appropriate activities for conception at least every other day through the whole month just to be safe. I'd best go out and buy that dreadful 50 shades of grey book to get the mood going, haha.
Really hoping that one of these cycles works soon as we're hitting old age over here and getting a bit panicked. :)


----------



## Pammy31

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> I didn't use OPKs this cycle as I got married, so just wanted to relax, but last cycle I got +OPK on CD18 and then AF about 16 days later I think. I estimate I'm approx 10-14dpo, but it's just a guess

I got OPK'S and pre seed from lullaby conceptions and it cost $58 ish aussie dollars!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1342587600z0z34z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi number2! I only just started charting. Only a week into it so far, do really I'm just getting used to it for next cycle. I'll be using OPKs again, I really liked knowing where I was up to the cycle I used them. 

Maybe you'll get an early AF this month!? Only time will tell! 

And I hate things that everyone else is in to, I usually avoid. I started reading 50 shades before I knew it was the next big thing, and I'm so glad I did, cos its actually a really good book!! Haha


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all - wow you miss a lot when you miss a day on here! 

Welcome to those who have joined in the last day and a half since I've been on! 

Pammy so sorry to hear that you're out! Next month will be our month! 

Number2woohoo - you are really close - Winston Hills is only 5 mins away!

Hope you're all going well - really hoping to see some bfps in the coming days! GL and Fx to all of you still in with a chance!

I'm officially on cd6 and the witch left the building today - woohoo - 5 days until I'm fertile - bring on all that BDing :)

xx


----------



## Melainey

I caved again today and took another :test: haha

Obviously :bfn: :( 12DPO today! HOPEFULLY the witch doesn't get me ... hehe 

:af: due in 3days or so!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> This month is the first month I've been tracking anything at all.
> It's all a little strange really. My temps on fertility friend seem to think I ovulated on day 9 of my cycle. Since I have always always had a very regular 28 day cycle, that leaves me with a startlingly long, yet not impossible I suppose, luteal phase of 19 days. I did buy a maybe baby saliva test kit, it also agreed by showing a 'fern' on day 9 (that's the day I bought it) and not one since. Currently on CD 17, according to FF that is 8 days post ovulation. We shall see I suppose however next month I suspect I might just make sure I perform appropriate activities for conception at least every other day through the whole month just to be safe. I'd best go out and buy that dreadful 50 shades of grey book to get the mood going, haha.
> Really hoping that one of these cycles works soon as we're hitting old age over here and getting a bit panicked. :)

Your first cycle tracking should tell you a lot. I always thought I had 28 day cycles, but first cycle tracking (temp, cp, cm, opk) I o'd on cd 14 and af hit me on cd 25, three days before I expected her! The next month was about the same, but this month I didn't o till cd16, so it's clear that part changes for me, and I know can be impacted by stress etc.

I hope it happens quickly for you!!


----------



## Newbie32

13 dpo (my first ever) still no spotting, no AF.....

ARRRGGGHHH!!!!

Wonder if she will show up today as she is scheduled...still a bit crampy

Have a great Friday ladies 

:dust:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

good luck newbie! hope the witch stays away!!! 

I've got no AF or cramps or anything, but had a temp dip, and even though I don't really have anything to compare it to before Ov, it has kinda bumped my confidence this month...just waiting for AF to show now...


----------



## ginny83

your chart looks fantastic newbie!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie that's a great sign. Fingers all crossed for you. 

No idea how to add the tickers and what not here - this is my chart. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df50c


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie that's a great sign. Fingers all crossed for you.
> 
> No idea how to add the tickers and what not here - this is my chart. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df50c

If you want to add your chart, you go to FF website and get the 'BB code' (its in the sharing section when you're logged into ff) and then you paste it in your signature here 

I want today to hurry up! Either show your face or disappear witch!!!

Thanks Mum 2 Quigley, Ginny & Number2  :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oooh Good Luck ladies - all sounding very promising!

Crossing everything for all of you - can't wait to hear some good news!

xx


----------



## mummyconfused

Newbie have you tested?


----------



## mummyconfused

Newbie looking at your chart I'm betting my life savings that's a BFP chart :)


----------



## ginny83

I took a FRER this morning and this is what I got:

https://i50.tinypic.com/2s1a9vr.jpg

I don't know whether to believe I can see a second line or not! Yesterday's FRER was stark white, and my chart doesn't look great at all!


----------



## mummyconfused

ginny83 said:


> I took a FRER this morning and this is what I got:
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/2s1a9vr.jpg
> 
> I don't know whether to believe I can see a second line or not! Yesterday's FRER was stark white, and my chart doesn't look great at all!

That is one UNMISTAKABLE :bfp:

CONGRATES


----------



## Newbie32

No tests for me yet, sitting this one out and trying to wait patiently!

Ginny CONGRATS!

That is one lovely looking line


----------



## Pauls_angel

Congratulations Ginny! So happy for you! It is lovely to finally hear bfp news! Will be praying all goes smoothly and that your symptoms are not too severe! xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Ginny that is AWESOME! Congrats :) xo


----------



## Pammy31

thats 2 lines!!!


----------



## mummyconfused

Unmistakeable *

Lmfao.


----------



## OzPippy

Congrats Ginny!! Such exciting news :)

GL Newbie. I am 13 dpo too with af due Sunday. Hopefully she will take an extended holiday from visiting us and everyone else waiting for their bfp's :)


----------



## Newbie32

OzPippy said:


> Congrats Ginny!! Such exciting news :)
> 
> GL Newbie. I am 13 dpo too with af due Sunday. Hopefully she will take an extended holiday from visiting us and everyone else waiting for their bfp's :)

I hope so Ozpippy, desperately trying not to get my hopes up...


----------



## Melainey

Congrats Ginny :) :hugs:




OzPippy said:


> Congrats Ginny!! Such exciting news :)
> 
> GL Newbie. I am 13 dpo too with af due Sunday. Hopefully she will take an extended holiday from visiting us and everyone else waiting for their bfp's :)

We are the same cycle buddies :) I'm 13DPO and due AF Sunday! Well normally haha knowing my luck this month will be extra long hehehe


----------



## Pammy31

hmm Hoping to see a few more BFP's for you other ladies!!

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


----------



## ginny83

I so wish I didn't test now until AF was late now! I feel like I have such a long wait until Thursday when AF will officially be late!

Thanks for all your well wishes though xx


----------



## Pammy31

ginny83 said:


> I so wish I didn't test now until AF was late now! I feel like I have such a long wait until Thursday when AF will officially be late!
> 
> Thanks for all your well wishes though xx


try in a few days...

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Way to go Ginny! I'm sure you'll be getting that darker line appearing very soon!!! Looking forward to seeing a pic!


----------



## Maddy40

OMG I've been thwarted in my quest to lurk on the boards 7 days a week..our computer at home just threw a wobbly and died. Now I can only search when (a) at work; and (b) noone is sitting behind me as they don't know we're TTC...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy40 said:


> OMG I've been thwarted in my quest to lurk on the boards 7 days a week..our computer at home just threw a wobbly and died. Now I can only search when (a) at work; and (b) noone is sitting behind me as they don't know we're TTC...

BBOOOO!!! that's the worst! Hopefully you can get it fixed up before too long!


----------



## OzPippy

14 dpo today with af due tomorrow. Trying to hold off testing until Monday & with a busy weekend ahead, hopefully I won't be thinking about it too much.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

my temps dipped for 2 days, but are back up now to almost my highest. (0.1 below my highest) so now I have my hopes back up again!

I will test in the morning. I think i'm due tomorrow


----------



## Newbie32

The :witch: got me :-(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> The :witch: got me :-(

:( sorry to hear! Sit back, relax with a wine (maybe in a few hours lol) and get ready for next month! xxxxxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh Newbie - I'm so sorry - I really thought this was your month! OzPippy and Mum 2 Quigley have you tested yet? Fx crossed for everyone that we all get bfps either this cycle or next! I can't believe I'm already on cd8 of cycle 2 - only a couple of days til I'm fertile again - before you know it those of us who missed the egg this time round will be back in the TWW again! :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: got me :-(
> 
> :( sorry to hear! Sit back, relax with a wine (maybe in a few hours lol) and get ready for next month! xxxxxxClick to expand...

Love the "sit back with a wine" bit - that's exactly what I did - and I took nurofen for my cramps after only being able to take panadol - have to grasp on to all the positives that you can :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

haha angel - you definitely do have to take the positives!! 

I haven't tested yet, not for the last 3 days, but I am considering going home to do just that after work... still deciding. lol

still no signs of the dreaded witch, but I'm stuck in that phase of being glad, but trying not to get excited.....


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks ladies 

Maybe cycle number 4 will be my lucky one!!

Gotta remain positive, these boards really help x

GL for those testing soon and heading in to catch those eggs!!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> haha angel - you definitely do have to take the positives!!
> 
> I haven't tested yet, not for the last 3 days, but I am considering going home to do just that after work... still deciding. lol
> 
> still no signs of the dreaded witch, but I'm stuck in that phase of being glad, but trying not to get excited.....

Good luck if you test! FX for you x


----------



## ginny83

Newbie - wow I'm shocked, your chart looked so good!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I guess the only real sign was that my temp didn't creep higher in the later part of the tww....here's hoping for next month!


----------



## OzPippy

I'm sorry to hear Newbie. I hope number 4 is your lucky one.

GL with testing Mum2Quigley. FX'd you get a bit fat positive :)

Another positive is the good company everyone is in these threads.

Trying to hold off until Monday to test again. I last tested 12dpo but bfn. I am not sure if I have symptoms or whether I'm fighting off some lurgy. Felt like I was getting a cold last weekend & now for the last two days have been feeling really blah. Lots of bugs getting around at the moment, so won't get too caught up whether they are symptoms or not :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks OzPippy! Unfortunatley another BFN for me... I think I will wait arounf til next week for AF and maybe test again if she isn't here by Wed. I don't have any signs of her, but I have a bad feeling that I will be seeing her rather than a BFP...

Monday isn't far away...hopefully you'll see that second line!!!


----------



## Melainey

So Timtams for breakfast :happydance:

So AF is due tomorrow (My AF date is on an average over the last 5/6 months) and still don't really have any signs of her coming! Knoing my luck tho haha! Have DH getting me a frer on his way home from work as I am 14DPO today. Hopefully something shows up as I am going to avery wild party and don't know if I will be able to hold off on the drink if it's a bfn haha

Anyway how is everyone feeling today?

:dust:

xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Only at 10 DPO but have been doing daily tests since 8 DPO - another BFN here this morning. I think I might just wait till Monday to do another!


----------



## number2woohoo

Aaaaand I just realised how ridiculous that is - gosh, that 1 whole day I skip will make ALLLL the difference, bahahahaha.
Good luck all - hope for some BFPs over this weekend :)
xo


----------



## ginny83

Don't know if it's any comfort, but I tested with a FRER at 8DPO and it was stark white and then yesterday at 9DPO I had a line! To be honest I thought I would have seen something that looked like an evap maybe first.

Also, for those of you that are temping. I usually use FF, but this cycle I decided to use countdown to pregnancy as well. Anyway, countdown to pregnancy didn't even pick up that I O'd!


----------



## LLPM

Hi all, I'm in the 2WW!! Background info: have 2 little girls, poppy is 3, Maggie is 16months, been ttc #3 since November 2011. Have had issues with luteal phase (averaging 8-9days!) 
last cycle reached 10days just! 
This cycle I haven't charted, and we've bd'd every other day for the whole cycle. I usually ovulate around cd24, but I had gastro and am quite sure it was delayed till cd26 (going off CM) so here I am 12dpo (assuming cd26 was infact o day!) feeling nauseas as anything, crampy like AF is going to arrive any second and experiencing ewcm and generally feeling insanely frustrated!! Had 2 BFN, trying to wait til 14dpo to test again as that's when I got my bfp's with the girls.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny - did you get a darker line yet??

LLPM - welcome! Hopefully you will be on your way to baby #3 very soon!!


----------



## ginny83

yes, my FRER this morning was a tiny bit darker than yesterdays :)

I might even break out a digi tomorrow haha


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLMP welcome! My luteal phase was only 9 days last month too - but it was the first month I charted so I have no idea if it was a one off or a normal thing for me - is a 9 day luteal phase a bad thing? I am really new to all this so have no idea what it all means really!

Ginny - so great that the line is darker - thanks for the info about countdown to pregnancy too - I wonder why it didn't show that you ov'd - you obviously did to get tha bfp!


----------



## LLPM

Pauls_angel, thanks! 9days isn't so bad but ideally it would more than 10 otherwise it can be classed as a luteal phase defect. There's lots of helpful threads on here though about how to lengthen it so have a look around and grab some info, dont get hung up on it though, it's not a problem for everyone!  chart for a few cycles and see how you go.


----------



## mummyconfused

Omg - did two IC tests this Arvo and both have a really really faint line. I did the same test with FMU and I Swear it was BFN. 

Ideas?


----------



## mummyconfused

Omg - did two IC tests this Arvo and both have a really really faint line. I did the same test with FMU and I Swear it was BFN. 

Ideas?


----------



## LLPM

What's an IC test? You're HCG doubles every 48hours which is why it could be BFN at one end of the day then positive that afternoon or evening, especially if you haven't drank a lot and your urine is fairly concentrate!  fx'd it's a true BFP for you!!


----------



## Newbie32

Ic's are Internet cheapies 

Gl, I hope it's your bfp!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Angel, is it possible you o'd earlier than you thought? Do you use opks?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Angel, is it possible you o'd earlier than you thought? Do you use opks?

I don't use opk's but I did temp and FF said I ov'd at day 17 in a 27 day cycle - was a .6 degree jump that day with temps above my coverline consistently until AF arrived. Just realised that means I have a 10 day LP not 9 - must have misread it last time. Am temping again this month and so far a similar pattern to last month - will just have to see if the pattern continues.


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah ok, so def got o date right then!

Ive been taking pre natals since starting ttc, plus vit b complex as I was a bit concerned my original 11 day lp might be a bit short, it now seems to be increasing by one day a month as last cycle was 12 and this one 13! I'm happy about that even tho let's me get my hopes up a little about being late...

Are you taking and vits?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Yeah ok, so def got o date right then!
> 
> Ive been taking pre natals since starting ttc, plus vit b complex as I was a bit concerned my original 11 day lp might be a bit short, it now seems to be increasing by one day a month as last cycle was 12 and this one 13! I'm happy about that even tho let's me get my hopes up a little about being late...
> 
> Are you taking and vits?

I've been taking blackmores pregnancy and breastfeeding mutlivite - that is all - have been on it since March this year.


----------



## Newbie32

Another thing, when you started bleeding was it really light? As in you didn't need a tampon? I mark days like that as spotting, and then first day of real full flo as the start of new cycle...


----------



## Pauls_angel

The first day was - but I did mark it as spotting - after that I needed a tampon so marked it as light bleeding. I think maybe that is why I first thought it was a 9 day LP as I counted in my mond the spotting day as part of my period.


----------



## Newbie32

I'm not sure what's in that one, I've been on blackmores conceive well...I'm
Not sure if they are the same or not!! Quite possibly ;-)


----------



## Newbie32

Will be interesting to see how this cycle goes! FX you never find out about your lp, and get a bfp instead!! :hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

I think the difference is that blackmores conceive has slightly more folate - it costs a fair bit more though and my dr said the pregnancy and breastfeeding one is suffient for me as I have good folate levels anyway. :)


----------



## Newbie32

Useful info!!

I'm booking in for a Pap on Friday, might be a good time to discuss this ttc business with someone too


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Will be interesting to see how this cycle goes! FX you never find out about your lp, and get a bfp instead!! :hugs:

That would be awesome! Fx for you too! Thanks Newbie :)


----------



## ginny83

mummyconfused - try a FRER! if you're getting anything at all on the IC the FRER will pick it up for sure


----------



## mummyconfused

ginny83 said:


> mummyconfused - try a FRER! if you're getting anything at all on the IC the FRER will pick it up for sure

Hun can you look in the pregnancy test thread. I did a FRER and 2nd line. And I'm only 9 dpo. Wtf! I knew it :)


----------



## LLPM

Huge congratulations! 

I went out & bought 2 tests tonight! Will take one in the morning if no AF!


----------



## Newbie32

Woohoo mummyconfused!!! Fantastic line for 9dpo!!!

Congrats and h&h nine months xx


----------



## mummyconfused

LLPM said:


> Huge congratulations!
> 
> I went out & bought 2 tests tonight! Will take one in the morning if no AF!

I couldn't help myself. Been testing since 5 dpo


----------



## ginny83

Congrats mummyconfused!!

Have you figured out your due date?

I'm really hoping we have sticky babies!


----------



## mummyconfused

ginny83 said:


> Congrats mummyconfused!!
> 
> Have you figured out your due date?
> 
> I'm really hoping we have sticky babies!

7th April going from LMP of 1st july. :). You?


----------



## ginny83

My LMP and O both say 3rd April.

I'm really trying to not get excited though, I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks at the end of April and I'm not even officially late yet!

agghh feel so nervous!


----------



## mummyconfused

ginny83 said:


> My LMP and O both say 3rd April.
> 
> I'm really trying to not get excited though, I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks at the end of April and I'm not even officially late yet!
> 
> agghh feel so nervous!

Im OFFICIALLY excited... I have a really dark line for 9dpo.. im hoping that means good HCG level.. but ill get blood test monday as I was pg with times last pg and lost one @ 6wks, the rest of the pg went well.. Im still scared, but very hopeful

My period isnt due till 28th, so another 7 days away.. OOpps! 

Praying our babies stick - our due dates are 3 days apart yayayayayaya:happydance:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Congratulations mummy confused!!! Praying for both you and ginny that these babies are healthy and go full term! xx


----------



## Maddy40

Yay for Aussie mums and BFPs.


----------



## OzPippy

Morning everyone. I'm at 15dpo & tested first thing this morning with FRER.
I got my BFP :) Both OH & I are still in a bit of shock with OH asking how reliant they are :) I haven't been trying long, but have desperately wanted more children since the day DD9 was born. Sticky baby dust to everyone x


----------



## LLPM

BFN here today at 13dpo!! :-( (I usually only make it to 10dpo!)

Huge congratulations pippy!


----------



## ginny83

congrats ozpippy!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

congratulations mummy confused & ozpippy!!! so excited for you...now you can be bump buddies with Giinny!! woo hoo!

no sign of the witch this morning. ive got down today as my due date for her, so i guess you could say tomorrow i will be oficially late...

i had a huge jump in my temp this morning. i only discovered yesterday that it gets higher if your preggy so its got me a bit excited...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e2d04

thats my chart :)


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats ozpippy!!! H & h nine months!

Mum2quigley looking good!!! I hope the :witch: stays far far away!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ooo getting very exciting in here!! Congratulations ozpippy so happy for you! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Congratulations to the :bfp: :happydance:

I tested yesterday at 14DPO with a FRER and it was negative :cry:

I was supposed to have af today but still no show! Think I will take another test and if that's negative again af must be on her way! :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hang in there Melainey! You're not out until she shows... good luck!


----------



## number2woohoo

Congrats to mummy confused & ozpippy - I was hoping for some BFPs this weekend!

When I checked my CM this morning there was some brown blood. Thought I must be getting my period early but nothing since but a little pink . At 11DPO I am really hopeful it is implantation bleeding - my fingers and toes are all crossed! Not due to get my period for a week yet, my cycle is usually 28 days long on the nose and I am only on day 20 (FF, in this my first cycle of temping, put my ovulation at day 9 which is quite early in a 28 day cycle, all I have to go on is really regular cycles so I'm going to go with that - especially as we conceived on cycle day 8 last time when we had a m/c at 6 weeks)
Might have to test again tomorrow - how soon can you get a BFP after implantation? I have about 20 tests, of all different brands.
Chart is here if anyone wants to hazard a guess at how it looks? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df50c


----------



## LLPM

Number2wahoo, your chart looks amazing - that temp rise today is a very positive sign!  if I were you I'd wait till you are late then you don't have the disappointment of BFN. If you are absolutely desperate wait another couple of days and see how you go! Good luck!!


----------



## OzPippy

Thank you for your lovely well wishes. Reality is still sinking in.

GL Melainey, FX'd the witch gives you a very wide berth :)

LLPN, hopefully that is a really promising sign :)


----------



## Melainey

That meant to say congratulations on the BFP's haha! 

Yeah true :) Took another FRER and it was also a big negative haha Poop!! 

I still don't have any AF symptoms so this month is so strange! Hopefully I will know soon tho :)


----------



## mummyconfused

number2woohoo said:


> Congrats to mummy confused & ozpippy - I was hoping for some BFPs this weekend!
> 
> When I checked my CM this morning there was some brown blood. Thought I must be getting my period early but nothing since but a little pink . At 11DPO I am really hopeful it is implantation bleeding - my fingers and toes are all crossed! Not due to get my period for a week yet, my cycle is usually 28 days long on the nose and I am only on day 20 (FF, in this my first cycle of temping, put my ovulation at day 9 which is quite early in a 28 day cycle, all I have to go on is really regular cycles so I'm going to go with that - especially as we conceived on cycle day 8 last time when we had a m/c at 6 weeks)
> Might have to test again tomorrow - how soon can you get a BFP after implantation? I have about 20 tests, of all different brands.
> Chart is here if anyone wants to hazard a guess at how it looks? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df50c

Thank you <3

Sounding good


----------



## Pauls_angel

number2Woohoo -that sounds very promising! FX for you! I have read that it can take 4-5 days for a hpt to show up as positive after implantation bleeding - so don't be too disheartened if you test before then and get a BFN - hold out as long as you can - I know it is hard that urge to POAS can be so strong sometimes! :).

Good luck to Melainey too - fx!

I am losing track - are there others still yet to test this month?

Cycle day 10 for me today - last month I ov'd on day 17 out of 27 (quite late I thought) so only a week til I could be UTD!

GL to all!


----------



## LLPM

I'm still in the game too... No AF this morning at 14dpo but a BFN again! Confused :-(


----------



## number2woohoo

Well, I'm out. I am now on cycle day 1 today. Blast!!!

I have never had a 20 day cycle before so not sure what that is about - perhaps still my body is a bit off after the m/c in the first week of June.


----------



## Newbie32

So sorry number2 :hugs:

The date you o can change each month, this part of your cycle can fluctuate a lot which is what gives us different cycle lengths... On the up side it means quite possibly another chance to catch the next egg really soon! 

Hang in there llpm! 
Hope next month is your turn x


----------



## number2woohoo

Yep, I do know that in theory... it's just a little odd to have one short cycle after 25 odd years of 28 to 29 day cycles. Possibly I am trying to convince myself that it's just REALLY HEAVY implantation bleeding. Had a temperature drop this morning as well though so I think I need to slap myself about a bit!


----------



## Pauls_angel

number2woohoo said:


> Well, I'm out. I am now on cycle day 1 today. Blast!!!
> 
> I have never had a 20 day cycle before so not sure what that is about - perhaps still my body is a bit off after the m/c in the first week of June.

It could be a result of your m/c - when my sister in law m/c her dr said it often takes an extra cycle for your body to recover - hopefully this is your month now! Fx for you!

LLMP hoping this is your month too and that by the end of this week you will see a BFP!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel, I suspect you might be correct.
Well on the positive side my other half will be very pleased with my suggestion to make sure we DTD at least every other day for the next 2 or 3 weeks, lol.


----------



## LLPM

Thanks angel, still feeling fairly positive! I know I'm not out till AF shows and I know I'm not imagining the nausea! My mum didn't get a BFP on a HPT til she was 9 weeks with me (she had a positive blood test though!)


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM I bet you've never been so pleased to be feeling nauseous! 
Fingers crossed this is it for you x


----------



## ginny83

number 2, this is my 3rd cycle after my miscarriage (D&C). It was the first cycle where things seemed more normal though - last cycle I O'd later than usual and had so many O pains and cramps.


----------



## number2woohoo

ginny83 said:


> number 2, this is my 3rd cycle after my miscarriage (D&C). It was the first cycle where things seemed more normal though - last cycle I O'd later than usual and had so many O pains and cramps.

Ah it's really encouraging to hear that Ginny, thanks dear xo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi girls,

Hope you are all having a good morning - not sure if any of you are Christians... but I am and was completely encouraged by a you tube clip (link below) I saw this morning that in all this TTC business that God is in control and that every baby he creates is a true miracle... it goes for a little under ten minutes but is totally worth a watch if you get a chance... not wanting to push my views on anyone or anything just something I was blown away by and thought it was worth sharing :).

Have a great day!

https://youtu.be/2f5ST7FDyRI


----------



## LLPM

Hey angel! I am a Christian, which church do you go to? My hubby is studying at SMBC. Where abouts do you live? We're in Ashfield.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm at Norwest Anglican in Baulkham Hills - I have friends at SMBC what year is he in?


----------



## Pauls_angel

We live in Baulkham Hills too - forgot to ad that :)


----------



## LLPM

Awesome, he's in 3rd year. We go to leicchardt anglican (all souls)  x

What are your friends names, we know lots of people In each year!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Is Tim Foster still the senior minister there at All Souls? I use to go to Youthworks College (in 2000 and 2001) - Tim was one of the lecturers then :). 

My husbamd works in Leichhardt on Foster street too.

My friends at SMBC are Adam and Ed Scott (Ed is part time and in first or second year and Ads in in 4th year). I also know Jen and Cedric Tang (first year). I probably others knowing what Christian circles are like :)


----------



## LLPM

Wow such a small world! Yeah we know the Scott's, and we went away with the tangs for a week on holiday just 2weeks ago!!  That's so cool. I'm Lucy by the way, DH is Liam & our girls are poppy & Maggie! Love Christian circles.

No Tim isn't the minister anymore, it's now Darren hindle - he's been there for about 3years I think!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm Cathie and my husband is Paul.


----------



## LLPM

Aah well it's lovely to (kind of) meet you!!  hope you don't have to wait too long for your BFP - it's a tough journey for lots of people on here! We're in our 8th month after getting pregnant straight away with both the girls.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nice to "meet" you too - hoping you get your bfp in the coming days! I hope I don't have to wait too long either - while I knwo God's timing is perfect - I still want a bubba now :)


----------



## LLPM

Yeah it's tough emotionally, I was so stressed about it all this morning then hubby and I had a pray about it & I feel heaps better. I never thought I could want something so much - I reckon I long more for a third baby than I did for my first! How long have you been trying?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Not long - this is only cycle 2 (well three but the first one I didn't chart or temp and started part way through so not sure if we even tried without contraception before ov date). I didn't think I'd mind so much if I didn't fall straight away but I have been quite sad each time AF has shown up - I have wanted a bubba for years but Paul hasn't been ready - he made me a promise a year ago that we'd start trying once I turned 31 - after waiting so long for him to be ready I guess I just want it to happen quickly :) At least he is excited about it too now which is great! Just gotta keep trusting God. :) Prayiong for both of us!


----------



## Melainey

Hi Ladies :)So today i'm one day overdue for AF but nothing...

Prob TMI but my cervix is med height and med texture but really moist? Anybody know much about the cervix? Not very hopeful I reckon she is just waiting on her broom to get fixed :winkwink: 

How is everyone doing today???

x


----------



## LLPM

Yeah that makes it tough! Glad he's on board now!!  praying it happens super soon for you. Liam & I got married when I was 19 and poppy was born just before I turned 21, so here I am almost 24 trying for baby #3! Lol. 
It's hard not to be sad, I always feel so gutted when AF shows up...it's just so happened for the last 4months that someone has announced a pregnancy then within 2days AF shows up for me - makes it extra gutting! Two friends have announced pregnancies this week so I'm hoping it won't follow the same pattern!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> Hi Ladies :)So today i'm one day overdue for AF but nothing...
> 
> Prob TMI but my cervix is med height and med texture but really moist? Anybody know much about the cervix? Not very hopeful I reckon she is just waiting on her broom to get fixed :winkwink:
> 
> How is everyone doing today???
> 
> x

Sorry Melainey - I don't know much about cervix - only that it is closed during pregnancy! Hopefully it's a good sign for you though!


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM said:


> Yeah that makes it tough! Glad he's on board now!!  praying it happens super soon for you. Liam & I got married when I was 19 and poppy was born just before I turned 21, so here I am almost 24 trying for baby #3! Lol.
> It's hard not to be sad, I always feel so gutted when AF shows up...it's just so happened for the last 4months that someone has announced a pregnancy then within 2days AF shows up for me - makes it extra gutting! Two friends have announced pregnancies this week so I'm hoping it won't follow the same pattern!

Praying this is your month! We've got lots of friends with newborns (including my brither and his wife) and several who have recently announced they are preggy - certainly makes it tough - really hope the pattern is different for you this month xx


----------



## LLPM

Yeah! I used my last test this morning, but I ordered some more online so I'm not going to test until they arrive, still no sign of AF!  

Melainey sorry I don't know either! Hope AF stays away for you!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Hi girls!! Can I join.... we are two aussie mums! In our 8th TWW, hoping this is the one that works! About 4dpo hoping AF stays away this time!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome trying2B2mums! Fx for you! Some lovely ladies in here so you will be well supported! We've already seen few bfps this month in our little Aussie group and hopefully will see a few more before the week is out!


----------



## Melainey

Welcome trying2b2mums :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ty Melainey and Pauls Angel!! Haven't found many '2mums' with DI :spermy: on any forums, so we're incredibly thankful to find some support. No matter how a bubba is conceived, we know its a miracle, and good to know there are others that agree!! Fx for BFPs! 

:dust:


----------



## Pammy31

Hey weird thing girls. I have just finished AF and I am bloated and tender again? weird!!

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey - over the course of the last couple of cycles I've been fishing around up there lots more than I ever thought possible, but still haven't worked out my cervix feeling any different, at any time. I reckon I've had more hands up there (mine, btw, not neighbours and friends and whatnot) the past few weeks than when I was pregnant with my son. ;)
trying2b2mums - Hi and welcome :)
Pammy - I wonder why that is. The more I learn about how conceiving works, the less I realise I know, so who would know. It's so tops being a woman, eh. heh.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pammy I found the same thing this month - can't help wondering though if I'm always like that and just never paid close enough attention before ttc to notice??? Either way hoping it is a good sign for both of us :)


----------



## Pammy31

Pauls_angel said:


> Pammy I found the same thing this month - can't help wondering though if I'm always like that and just never paid close enough attention before ttc to notice??? Either way hoping it is a good sign for both of us :)

Got the starting of a cold too!! bleh!!

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

We are so similar! I'm off work with a cold today too! I hope you feel better soon and that we both get good bfp news later this month! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:help: ever since :sex: / :spermy: which was 16-19th of this Month, I've had light cramps, started on the lower right side area and now its more similar to AF, centered, but no where near as painful or intense....anyone else experience anything similar or heard of similar??? :blush:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Haven't really experienced it but have heard that light cramping like that can be a sign of implantation - hopefully it is a good sign! Fx!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Thanks, im hoping its a good sign as AF isnt sue until early next month. I've heard that cold/flu symptoms are also a good sign, here's hoping!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ginny83

my cramping/twinges started the night before I got my BFP :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everybody!

Welcome 2mums! hopefully this will be it for you!

AF is still staying away, my temp is still up, another BFN this morning though. I think I am officially late now (was expecting AF yesterday according to other cycles) 

DH is away for the whole week this week, so I think that I will probably be testing every day now that he is away...I always want to find out by myself so I don't blurt it out instead of telling him how I want to! while the cat's away, the mice will play. lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sounds very promising Mum 2 Quigley! Am really hoping this is your month! Keep us posted! xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I don't know what to think, cos I was pretty happy with how well we covered our BDing this month - even if I O'd late...but I've kind of been feeling like getting pregnant is like winning the lottery...it happens to people all the time, but never to me... but then I think "that's a stupid way to think about it...of course it will happen eventually"... It's sort of like while I'm really hopeful I might be, I don't actually think I am cos of the lottery thing.

Lol I dunno if that makes any sense at all... the weirdest thing is that this time around, the thing I'm most excited about is my LACK of symptoms...I haven't been going crazy with symptom spotting, the only thing I have had is my 3 days of light spotting, so I know I haven't been tricking myself into thinking my body has aches & pains... 

anyway...time will tell...I just hope that I get AF soon if she's on her way, cos I'm excited about temping for a full cycle next month!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I know what you mean - I always assume I'll see a bfn cos a bfp would be too good to be true! Really hoping you do get your bfp this month! xx


----------



## Pammy31

number2woohoo said:


> Congrats to mummy confused & ozpippy - I was hoping for some BFPs this weekend!
> 
> When I checked my CM this morning there was some brown blood. Thought I must be getting my period early but nothing since but a little pink . At 11DPO I am really hopeful it is implantation bleeding - my fingers and toes are all crossed! Not due to get my period for a week yet, my cycle is usually 28 days long on the nose and I am only on day 20 (FF, in this my first cycle of temping, put my ovulation at day 9 which is quite early in a 28 day cycle, all I have to go on is really regular cycles so I'm going to go with that - especially as we conceived on cycle day 8 last time when we had a m/c at 6 weeks)
> Might have to test again tomorrow - how soon can you get a BFP after implantation? I have about 20 tests, of all different brands.
> Chart is here if anyone wants to hazard a guess at how it looks? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df50c




Trying2b2mums said:


> Thanks, im hoping its a good sign as AF isnt sue until early next month. I've heard that cold/flu symptoms are also a good sign, here's hoping!!!! :thumbup:

i dont think it is good for me as i just finished a normal AF...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks Angel! I hope so too!! xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

anyone else having trouble sleeping, although tired??


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning again!

My temperature is up again this morning, it's back up to 37.0, so almost at my highest again. No AF yet...another BFN though. 

2Mums - can't say I have that enough to report on it!

Hope you all have a great day!!!
xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley - There can be a temp dip at the time of implantation - sounds promising! If that is the case though you'll prob have to wait 4-5 days for there to be enough hcg for a hpt to detect - maybe FRER would work earlier - fx for you!

2mums - I found that last month while I was waiting for either AF or bfp - I think it was a result of the anxiety and excitement of waiting to know! Sadly I was waiting for AF but am hoping for your sake you will see a bfp!

How are others today? LLPM or number2woohoo - any good bfp news for us today?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oh, that would be exciting! I thought that my first big jump might have had something to do with me having a few drinks the night before, but this one being just as high has made me think it wasn't affected so much.

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e2d04/" style="font-size:smaller;" >
<img src="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e2d04//thumb.png" />
<br /> My Ovulation Chart</a>

there is my chart, I know I don't have the start of it, but you can still see what my temp is doing at the moment. 

Maybe what I thought was my IB was actually Ovulation spotting? Not something I normally get, but the timing would make more sense. I'm pretty sure we still had our timing ok with BD, but can't be sure because it's hard to remember exactly when you do it when you're not recording each day & I didn't want to just make up days for the chart because I thought we might have...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e2d04//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


try this one.... not very good at this yet lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Just suddenly thought that it defo wasn't Ov spotting as my temps don't reflect that... so maybe my body is just having a moment....


----------



## LLPM

Morning! Didn't test today as I don't have any tests. I'm starting to doubt my ovulation date! I'm wondering if it was delayed til the weekend just gone therefore making me only 3dpo?! I've decided to take one test when they arrive in the post then not test again til next Thursday if AF doesn't show before then (that would make me 11dpo from the Saturday just gone when I had some ewcm!!) so wish I'd charted this month....argh!! 
I'm not feeling stressed about it today though! Hope you all have a lovely day, I'll check back tonight, got a big day at the hospital with my littlest - she might have hip dysplacia! Feeling very calm about it all though!! 

Mum2quigley....really hope this is your month! Your chart looks good!


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Morning! Didn't test today as I don't have any tests. I'm starting to doubt my ovulation date! I'm wondering if it was delayed til the weekend just gone therefore making me only 3dpo?! I've decided to take one test when they arrive in the post then not test again til next Thursday if AF doesn't show before then (that would make me 11dpo from the Saturday just gone when I had some ewcm!!) so wish I'd charted this month....argh!!
> I'm not feeling stressed about it today though! Hope you all have a lovely day, I'll check back tonight, got a big day at the hospital with my littlest - she might have hip dysplacia! Feeling very calm about it all though!!
> 
> Mum2quigley....really hope this is your month! Your chart looks good!

Good luck with the little one in hospital. We've spent quite a lot of time at the childrens hospital at Westmead with our litle one - I've found that staff who choose to work with kids as a general rule tend to be so very caring and lovely. Hope the results are good.

Sounds like there are still some in with a great chance this month :) Good luck to those still waiting for a result! x


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM - Praying for your little one! Keep us posted!

Mum 2 Quigley - chart looks good :) really hoping it's your month!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LLPM - hope everything goes well with yur little one, I'm thinking of you! Also hope your testing goes well when yo get to it!

thanks girls...even if I'm not preg, I'm feeling good about learning to chart my temps now, so looking forward to seeing next month to see where I'm at!

question about Blackmores pre-conception multivitamins......Does anybody take them and feel sick when they do? If I take them before food and eat straight away afterwards, I feel sick & often throw up from it.... I also feel queasy if I take them during eating breakfast, but throw up less often. It's not all the time, but it does happen quite often....has anyone else had this? I wonder if I should be trying something different?


----------



## Pauls_angel

I don't use the pre-conception ones but do use their pregnancy ones (a little cheaper and only slightly less folate) - I've never felt sick from them though. I used to use elevit which have a bit more folate and would sometimes feel sick on them. I changed brands as my doc said I have very good folate levels anyway and that the blackmores preg one would be sufficient - I changed due to price though - not feeling sick was a bonus :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

cool, thanks. Yeah, the pre-conception are a killer! It's ok if you take them for 3 months before TTC and then nail it first try, but it gets expensive a year down the track!! 

I might have a chat to my doc about my folate levels next time im there and see if I can do something similar to you.


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> LLPM - hope everything goes well with yur little one, I'm thinking of you! Also hope your testing goes well when yo get to it!
> 
> thanks girls...even if I'm not preg, I'm feeling good about learning to chart my temps now, so looking forward to seeing next month to see where I'm at!
> 
> question about Blackmores pre-conception multivitamins......Does anybody take them and feel sick when they do? If I take them before food and eat straight away afterwards, I feel sick & often throw up from it.... I also feel queasy if I take them during eating breakfast, but throw up less often. It's not all the time, but it does happen quite often....has anyone else had this? I wonder if I should be trying something different?

Agree with the stuff about getting better at charting - I feel the same. That last month was just a practise round for charting - this one's the real thing. In my mind, anyway.

I bought some Blackmores supplements. There were 2 tablets a day. Appart from the fact that they were the size of horse tablets, one of the pair smelt SO bad that I could not get them down at all without hurling. I have started taking something else that the name escapes me - they start with F but aren't Fefol - which are smaller and don't smell bad, so the theory is when I am pregnant they will be easier to swallow even when pregnant and feeling off.


----------



## LLPM

Thanks ladies! Not too worried about LO, she has bowed legs at 16months but one leg is mildly shorter than the other. Going to see the orthopedic peadiatric specialist at westmead so I know we're in the best hands!  will let you know how it goes.
Been having sharp stabbing pains in abdomen this morning...not sure what from!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, I find they don't taste great, but I don't really have any trouble taking them, except for being sick afterwards, which isn't ideal. The things we do for our babies! Haha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> LLPM - hope everything goes well with yur little one, I'm thinking of you! Also hope your testing goes well when yo get to it!
> 
> thanks girls...even if I'm not preg, I'm feeling good about learning to chart my temps now, so looking forward to seeing next month to see where I'm at!
> 
> question about Blackmores pre-conception multivitamins......Does anybody take them and feel sick when they do? If I take them before food and eat straight away afterwards, I feel sick & often throw up from it.... I also feel queasy if I take them during eating breakfast, but throw up less often. It's not all the time, but it does happen quite often....has anyone else had this? I wonder if I should be trying something different?

Blackmores pre-conception made me very ill, as well as pregnancy, right now until I get a BFP i am on Blackmores folate and centrum womens one a day, I will try another brand with the BFP!!


----------



## Pammy31

Yeah I stopped taking elevit it made me queasy in the morning....

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo and Commie


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Thanks ladies! Not too worried about LO, she has bowed legs at 16months but one leg is mildly shorter than the other. Going to see the orthopedic peadiatric specialist at westmead so I know we're in the best hands!  will let you know how it goes.
> Been having sharp stabbing pains in abdomen this morning...not sure what from!

Look down. Is anyone actually stabbing you? If it's not that, perhaps it could be a good sign - my fingers are crossed.


----------



## ginny83

hi ladies, hope you're all well :)

This cycle was the first cycle I started taking Blackmores conceive well gold -but to be honest I just choose that brand because they were on sale at woolworths at the time (25%off). Before that I was just taking folate. To be honest I think it's probably just a coincidence that I fell pregnancy when I started taking conceive well, but I find that once morning sickness kicks in I find it very hard to take anything, so thought I might try and get all the good stuff in before hand if possible. By the way, I take them just before going to bed and I haven't felt sick from them - but have gagged a couple of times > they're huge tablets!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

That's a good idea Ginny, might try evenings. 

Hot tip for everyone buying it, it's always heaps cheaper at woollies, usually no more than $28 when not on special


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join?? 

I am 6DPO & I have everything crossed. We have been trying for four months now. It dosent sound long but it feels like forever. I come from Melbourne and I already have a little girl who is 13 months. So I am desperate to have a little play mate for her soon. We are also trying to conceive a boy so it been hard. 

I have been using OPK. The first response gave me nothing. The Clearblue digital gave me a smiley face for one day!! I also used Discover & that was positive for about four days! 

Hope your all having a good day.


----------



## LLPM

Welcome Lisa! Sure you can join!  

Well Maggie saw the specialist - he was very good and said her legs are bowed from being in utero! She was only 6lb 14oz at 41weeks but I'm only 5ft2 and 52kgs so she was pretty squished in there. She sleeps on her tummy with her legs in the same position she would have been in whilst I was pregnant so it's caused her bones to twist - both of her tibia's are twisted and her left femur is twisted which makes her legs seem uneven lengths. he said it will correct itself by the time she is 3 or 4 and in the meantime she might be a bit clumsy! It was a very quick $275 anyway, but glad she's ok and doesn't need treatment!  
15dpo and no sign of AF still...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome Lisa! :)

Lucy that is great news about Maggie's legs/hip! Also good news that AF hasn't shown up - when are you testing next? 

Melainey and 2mums - any bfp news as yet?

cd11 for me today - less than a week to ov :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

It's so worth it to spend the money on the specialists when you get good news like that!! Must be a relief!

Yay! Ov time again...it goes so quickly!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Lisa- welcome and fx for you!!! 
LLMP- thats good news for your little one!!! $275 stings, but small price to pay to find out everything is ok and you can settle :hugs:

No news yet still too early, but i slept heaps today, lower back is excruciating, and i was hungry so i had one of my favourite muesli bars, couldn't get past the first bite, made me immediately nauseas, thought it weird, but could be coincidence...i guess :winkwink:


----------



## LLPM

Yeah a big relief! Thank you! 
I'll test again when my tests turn up - they weren't in the post today so hopefully tomorrow! If it's negative I'm going to assume I ovulated really late (Saturday just gone - I had some ewcm!) and will expect AF to show up next Wednesday, so will test again next Thursday (2nd) if AF hasn't showed up by then!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hopefully no coincidence 2mums! 

I had some cramping this afternoon, different to AF cramps, but along the same line...if that makes any sense. lol I'm hoping this means I'm getting close to either BFP (hopefully) or AF...

Lisa....hopefully you will be getting a positive next week!!! xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hopefully no coincidence 2mums!
> 
> I had some cramping this afternoon, different to AF cramps, but along the same line...if that makes any sense. lol I'm hoping this means I'm getting close to either BFP (hopefully) or AF...
> 
> Lisa....hopefully you will be getting a positive next week!!! xx

Makes perfect sense to me, yesterday, particularly in the evening, i had similar AF cramps, but they were different, hahaha, more of twinges and i guess a slight pulling or tugging that others are always talking about, but im still trying to stay grounded as I think its too soon. I think i am about 6dpo, but since OPKs havent worked out for me, i am 8 days past first :spermy:, so anything is possible, but AF shouldnt arrive for 2 weeks, and ive never been that early, plus no cramps today, but also no spotting no cm. Hope its a good sign for you Mum 2!!! fx!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, actually...the pulling feeling is probably a better description. It didn't feel like it was the same spot as AF cramps...like not so much near my ovaries, but more like in my mid abdomen...but right down low.

the more i try to explain it, the more crazy I sound to myself...clutching at straws much?? lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Hopefully there's enough straws for both of us!!! 

But location and description sounds like mine, as well as the way others have described their implantation. so if its possible to grasp and cross my fingers at the same time.... :winkwink:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I think you can do it!!!! :)


----------



## Giddy

Hi everyone. I know I'm chiming in late but better than never! I'm from Brisbane. It's nice seeing Aussies on here. So many americans talking about medications and other things that just aren't available here. 
Yay for Aussie m*u*ms. :D


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Giddy said:


> Hi everyone. I know I'm chiming in late but better than never! I'm from Brisbane. It's nice seeing Aussies on here. So many americans talking about medications and other things that just aren't available here.
> Yay for Aussie m*u*ms. :D

good to see you here Giddy :winkwink: (does it count that im american, but..lived in aussie for 4 years, aussie partner, aussie donor, and hoping for an aussie baby this month, hahah)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> Giddy said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I know I'm chiming in late but better than never! I'm from Brisbane. It's nice seeing Aussies on here. So many americans talking about medications and other things that just aren't available here.
> Yay for Aussie m*u*ms. :D
> 
> good to see you here Giddy :winkwink: (does it count that im american, but..lived in aussie for 4 years, aussie partner, aussie donor, and hoping for an aussie baby this month, hahah)[/QUOTEClick to expand...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> Giddy said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I know I'm chiming in late but better than never! I'm from Brisbane. It's nice seeing Aussies on here. So many americans talking about medications and other things that just aren't available here.
> Yay for Aussie m*u*ms. :D
> 
> good to see you here Giddy :winkwink: (does it count that im american, but..lived in aussie for 4 years, aussie partner, aussie donor, and hoping for an aussie baby this month, hahah)Click to expand...




Pauls_angel said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giddy said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I know I'm chiming in late but better than never! I'm from Brisbane. It's nice seeing Aussies on here. So many americans talking about medications and other things that just aren't available here.
> Yay for Aussie m*u*ms. :D
> 
> good to see you here Giddy :winkwink: (does it count that im american, but..lived in aussie for 4 years, aussie partner, aussie donor, and hoping for an aussie baby this month, hahah)[/QUOTEClick to expand...
> 
> Oops don't know what I did there!!!
> 
> You are both very welcome here :)Click to expand...


----------



## ginny83

Hi Giddy and Lisa :)

LLPM - glad to hear that you LO is alright and it's just a matter of time :) Hope you get some more good news in terms of a BFP very soon!

The type of cramps I had were very similar to AF - but not quite the same. I'm not sure if they're actual implantation cramps though since I started getting them on 8DPO and I got my BFP the next day? So seems a bit quick for the hcg to be in my system from implanting?

Anyway, tomorrow AF is officially due and I'm so nervous! No spotting today though which is a great sign since I usually spot for at least one day before AF.

Hope you ladies don't mind me hanging around, it's just so nice to have an aussie group and I don't feel ready to really participate in any pregnancy type threads yet.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey Giddy! You found us!

I agree - nothing at all against americans, but every time I see a new drug I'm like 'oohhhh cool...where do I get that' and it's never available here, I get too confused. lol 

2Mums - it'll be so nice for you to be pregnant...it's such an effort for you to have to plan for it! It will be nice to sit back & relax! On the other hand, at least you only have to be intimate with your partner when you both feel like it...sometimes I feel like my poor DH thinks im just using him for his spermies! hahaha

I just re-read that...sounds like I'm making intimacy a chore.....that's not what I mean! I'm sure you all get it though! lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ginny - your BFP from this cycle?? Sounds very promising, fx she stays away!!!! yay for you!!!! and i think - more the merrier!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah Ginny, stay here for sure! It's nice to have you here just to chat even if you're not in TWW! I'm sure you'll be fine with AF being due...she wouldn't dare show up!

OOhhhh that makes me excited, cos I was expecting AF any time from sunday...masybe I will get my BFP tomorrow! 

Actually, come to think of it...I normally feel a little bloated & uncomfortable before my period, but never actually have cramps until the day of...so hopefully it's good for me to have my cramping before my flow!


----------



## ginny83

yep :) - this was my 3rd cycle after my miscarriage, so I feel very lucky but very anxious at the same time.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hey Giddy! You found us!
> 
> I agree - nothing at all against americans, but every time I see a new drug I'm like 'oohhhh cool...where do I get that' and it's never available here, I get too confused. lol
> 
> 2Mums - it'll be so nice for you to be pregnant...it's such an effort for you to have to plan for it! It will be nice to sit back & relax! On the other hand, at least you only have to be intimate with your partner when you both feel like it...sometimes I feel like my poor DH thinks im just using him for his spermies! hahaha
> 
> I just re-read that...sounds like I'm making intimacy a chore.....that's not what I mean! I'm sure you all get it though! lol

Thank you, will be nice after all the time, money, and effort we put in, its hard not being able to just go to the bedroom and try, but I know what you mean, well.... hahaha, no but from reading others posts, i do sometimes feel sorry for the DHs, it must be hard for them to be ready on command. I hope it our month mum 2!!!


----------



## LLPM

Yep the more the merrier!  I'm also not Aussie, I moved from the UK in 2007, but now have citizenship!  
Yeah I've been saying this week will either be awesome (good news for Maggie & a BFP) or totally rubbish, both bad news! So we'll see...


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLMP - halfway there!!! :) sounds good for you this month, fx!!! 

Ginny- so excited for you

and Mum 2- still sounds great for you, and since our symptoms are similar, im hoping for me too, just to be a bit selfish--the american in me, hahaha!!!

more :dust: for us all!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha, nothing wrong with wanting it for yourself! Anyone here who says they're not is lying through their teeth!! So do you pay the donor? or is other costs involved?

Ginny, how long did you try before you conceived before miscarriage? Had you told many people that you were pregnant before you lost it? It makes me sad to see when it happens *hugs for you*


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ginny - I'm glad you're sticking around... some of the other threads are great but because most of the ladies live OS you often post something and don't get a reply until the middle of the night or next morning :) I'm so happy we've got a nice little group of Aussies (and welcome ring ins) here :)... fx for all of you fending off AF... may she stay away!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

thanks angel! and I hope your Ov is strong this month! a nice egg on the look out for a little sperm!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel- I'm sending big, strong, and happy egg thoughts to you as well!! 

Mum 2- We compensate him for his petrol, that is it (as its illegal to actually pay for the donation) We rent accommodation near to him and cover all our costs and provide him with what he needs, and then like I said just cover his petrol, generously, this cycle for example, we saw him 5 times in 4 days and it was $300-$400-- he drives a huge SUV, has 4 kids to fit in it, hahaha. (plus our petrol $200, food while we're away $100, our home insemination kit was $175, and the accommodation for the 4 nights was $525 this time) So it adds up,(we're on cycle #8) like I said sometimes it would be nice to just be able to go to our own bedroom and ttc. But at this point, still cheaper than IVF, I think....


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, I thought that. It'a a good way of going about it though, so it's like more of a business relationship. His partner must be a great woman, it takes a special person to be ok with that! 

are you allowed both of your names on the birth certificate? or does the bio dad have to appear? and does he have any rights as a father?


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums - it is def cheaper than IVF... my friend has just fallen with her 5th cycle of IVF... cost her $8500 for the initial retrieval then $3000 for each insemination. She has had 2 retrievals and 5 inseminations so it adds up! 

Hopefully for you though cycle 8 with be it!


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies ... Still no show of Af but I reckon she is just late :cry:Either way I just want to get onto trying next month if this is not my month so I wish she would hurry up haha!

Welcome to all the newbies :)

(p.s I'm not aussie either hehe i'ma mongrel German/Irish) hehehe


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey - sorry to hear you feel that way! no good! but like you say, it's better to just know! haha it's really funny how few of us are actually aussies!! 

angel - wow! I knew it was expensive, but I haven't really ever considered how much it adds up after each time! I bet she is over the moon!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

His GF is very secure and very happy with what he's doing, we haven't met her, but we have met all 4 of his kids, the older girls age 6 and 11, told us that they hope their daddy can help bc they think we will be great mums...so touching. So a very open, loving and understanding family. It is more a business relationship, but we are also facebook friends and get along really well. Both of our names will be allowed on the birth certificate, but unfortunately we still have to get a lawyer (another $500/hour) to do a proper adoption, dont ask me why after her name is already on the BC, but we do want to make sure we have covered everything so she has equal parental rights to our child, and especially if, heaven forbid, something happens in childbirth she will have full access and be able to legally make decisions and be in control. We've heard many horror stories. As for his involvement, there wont be any, no rights as the father, no mention of him on the birth certificate, we will maintain our friendship and be facebook friends, and he is of course open to contact when the child is older, but as for financial, emotional and physical support, that is not his duties. He is also open to helping us with a sibling in the future which is fantastic!! 

Angel- it does add up, i hope your friend is successful soon! For us, if its not this month, we will try again -aug, sept, oct, and if it doesnt happen we will IVF next year, so fx wayyy crossed!! 

Melainey- What makes you think she is just late?? :shrug:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley... Yeah my friend is stoked - although she fell 3 months ago on cycle 3 and miscarried before her 6 week scan... her scan for this time round is this coming Friday - I am so badly praying that this month it will be a very sticky little bean for her and her DH!

Melainey... it's not over til it's over... really crossing my fingers for you!

2mums your donor sounds great... bummer about all the adoption costs but as you said it will be worth it for the bub to be legally both of yours! Really hoping you don't have to go down the IVF path!


----------



## Melainey

Wow that is a lot of money Trying2b2mums I REALLY hope you get your bfp this month! 

I don't know I suppose I am just not being too hopeful because I don't want to be let down again for another month! So if I think the worst and I was to get a BFP it would be amazing but if I was to get AF it wouldn't be as bad? If that makes sense haha Also my periods are not always regular I am working off an average! I was so lovely to be blessed with pcos which makes it somuch harder to get pregnant :cry: bloody body!! 

But weirdly enough my temps are continuing to rise with a .3 rise again this morning and are in the 37's at this time of the day! Which they normally are not this high! But again I amnot reading too much into it as I don't want to be let down again haha 

:dust: to all you wonderful ladies (who keep me going everyday since I have joined) This forum has turned into an addiction for me hahahha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I agree with Angel, Melainey- keep positive, anything is possible until :witch: shows up. fx for you too!! 

A-Hoping your friend has a sticky little one this time around too. Must be exhausting for them, on all fronts! :dust:

Addition: Melainey, i understand your process, and the let down, and etc... But..temp rise and all, sounds promising!!! hoping for the best for you this month


----------



## LLPM

Wow everyone is in such different situations and yet we all want the same thing!! I love on here that it's about supporting each other and not a race!  
I've had cramping this afternoon & tonight - its right above my pubic bone and like a dull ache. It doesn't feel like AF cramps though, I'm dying to know either way too Melainey, the waiting is a shocker. If this isn't my month that's fine but I'd like to get on with the next one! It's funny though, with the girls I found out at 14dpo with each of them and it's frustrating knowing that early because it's ages before you want to tell everyone (we told most people at 8weeks!) and also I remember thinking..."my goodness 36weeks till we get to meet out baby!" it ended up being 37weeks both times but anyway it felt like ages to wait! I guess the benefit of not finding out so early would be less time to countdown too! Hope we see some BFP's soon!


----------



## Melainey

Thanks so much ladies you give me hope xx :hugs:

LLPM I agree with you there :) Only time I was pregnant i found out at 8 weeks and told everyone pretty soon after! (ended in m/c)so if I get pregnant again I will be holding off until about 12 weeks to tell anyone i was devastated the last time as were my family! BUt it is so hard not to symptom spot each month which makes you want to test hehehe ah well fx to all us wonderful ladies that we get our wish very soon :hugs:


----------



## Giddy

Aww Melainey good luck. I hope it turns out that the witch is far, far away :) 

I've felt nauseous all day but I'm only 2dpo so I'm guessing it's just from a dodgey dinner. Haha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

its all waiting isnt it, waiting to find out, waiting to tell people, waiting to see if it will stick, waiting to find out the sex, waiting to meet him/her or them!! Cheers (with water, hahah) to waiting together!!! 
btw llmp- your cramps sound promising, how far off are you from 14dpo on this time around??


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm sure this will be her time angel!

2mums - that sounds like a great arrangement. It's really nice to have everything out in the open too! there is so so much to think about!! I suppose you've had a long time to think about it!

Well after thinking about it, I find it to be a bit thing for his girlfriend, but I'm comparing it to my life right now, where I'm trying to start my family, and couldn't imagine being that selfless...but if I was at a different stage of my life, I think I would be happy fro my partner to do the same thing. It makes me feel good that I feel secure in my relationship!

see....endless good things come out of what you guys are working so hard for!!
:)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Calling it a night ladies! May you all sleep well and may AF stay far far away for those of you expecting BFPs in the coming week! Nighty night! xx


----------



## Melainey

I agree 2mums and i'l cheers you to that :happydance:

Angel- Thanks and goodnight :happydance: x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LLPM - That's what I was trying to describe....cramps just above the pubic bone. lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm gonna turn in too - I need to get some stuff done before bed! NIghty night!

Will be back in the morning to hear everyone's updates!!

good luck!

xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Gnight angel.

It does take a special pair and woman to 'share' her partner/husband. But knowing that they/he are helping create what they already have has to be a warm feeling too. Very selfless, and there's always karma, good things shall come their way!! 

more nighttime sticky :dust: to all us, and sticky eggs for angel :)


----------



## Giddy

Good luck everyone! Sleep tight and sweet baby-growing dreams to all of you.


----------



## ginny83

Trying: Thanks for being so open :) There is a mum in one of my mother's group that is in a same sex couple and the inquisitive part of me would love to ask her all those types of questions - but I'm too scared I'll offend her. But it's not because the baby has 2 mums, it's more because I'm interested because it's just different to what I've experienced. 

After we had DS, DF and I have spoken about maybe helping another family out once we're finished having our family. I think I would consider donating eggs, but also don't really like the thought of the egg retrieval process so I'm not sure. Anyway, it's something for down the track.

Mum2Q: We having bee really lucky with out ttc attempts (not as lucky with the sticky bit). We starting NTNP in Jan this year, then actually started ttc in Feb where we managed to catch the egg that cycle. Then sadly at the end of April is when I found out the baby had died at my 12 week scan - it measured just under 12 weeks :(

DS was a surprise baby so never actually did any ttc for him. I actually thought at the time that I was a bit sad that we didn't get to actually "try" for him and go through the experience of expecting to test etc - haha how naive!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny83 said:


> Trying: Thanks for being so open :) There is a mum in one of my mother's group that is in a same sex couple and the inquisitive part of me would love to ask her all those types of questions - but I'm too scared I'll offend her. But it's not because the baby has 2 mums, it's more because I'm interested because it's just different to what I've experienced.
> 
> After we had DS, DF and I have spoken about maybe helping another family out once we're finished having our family. I think I would consider donating eggs, but also don't really like the thought of the egg retrieval process so I'm not sure. Anyway, it's something for down the track.
> 
> Mum2Q: We having bee really lucky with out ttc attempts (not as lucky with the sticky bit). We starting NTNP in Jan this year, then actually started ttc in Feb where we managed to catch the egg that cycle. Then sadly at the end of April is when I found out the baby had died at my 12 week scan - it measured just under 12 weeks :(
> 
> DS was a surprise baby so never actually did any ttc for him. I actually thought at the time that I was a bit sad that we didn't get to actually "try" for him and go through the experience of expecting to test etc - haha how naive!

I can't speak for all, but i'd rather give the knowledge out, than to have false preconceived notions out there. If you have a good relationship with her, Im sure she wouldnt mind sharing, sometimes its nice to be asked bc we feel so 'alone' in the process, it can be so different, we have no one to share with, no one that wants to know, bc its 'scary', etc.. But also feel free to ask me anything, i am very open, and its a bit easier as im sure most of us will never meet. 
I'll admit to being selfish, i know i am being helped by a donor, but the thought of donating, and having a biological child out there without me is scary, i want them all, i know thats horribly selfish, as there are so many want to be mums, and gay couples that would love an egg to start a family...maybe, hopefully, my mind will change after i do have one of my own, but hey at least im honest. I would like to feel comfortable and to be able to pay it forward, some day.


----------



## Maddy40

Morning everyone. Still a few days short of testing but feeling PMS-ey, so suspect AF is planning to arrive on schedule. I stopped temping as I found I was getting really obsessed with it...


----------



## Giddy

morning!
Maddy that sucks. I dont temp either. i find myself to be obsessed enough when it comes to baby making. I think i would drive myself craaaayzaaaay.

Hope everyone has an easy Wednesday.


----------



## Giddy

as for myself... I had a cup of tea this morning and it came right back up :( 
but im sure its way too early for symptoms... so maybe my body just wasnt ready for any food/drink this time of morning. i dont usually eat breakfast (bad, I know, shhh) so thats probably the reason. 
I had the most beautiful dream about a little girl last night. Woke up to my DH tucking me in (the covers must have fallen off) and kissing me goodbye on his way to work. I need to remind myself how lucky I am - Sure, I have been having difficulty conceiving, but I am *SO* lucky to have such a loving husband. 

Sorry for rambling...


----------



## lisamfr

Morning Giddy & Maddy40,

Its so nice to see some many ozzie on here. 

I am only 7dpo. With not much symptoms very light cramping but I can hardly feel it not sure if my mind is playing tricks on me. The last three months I have had really bad cramping before AF. My cm is really creamy & milky too is this normal to be like this before AF? I am trying for #2 but I can&#8217;t remember the symptoms with #1.

hope everyone had a good night sleep xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Morning all!!! 

Maddy- most women describe the tww full of AF symptoms and pms type too, so there's still hope!!! fx!!

Giddy- what a beautiful way to wake up, lovely dream, lovely husband...no better place to bring a baby in the world. Sorry about your tea--although the tea part sounds good right now, Ima see how I go with one!! 

Lisa- I dont have the greatest experience with cm, at any time during my cycle, but from what ive read many women experience in the tww, i guess its a good sign!! Fx for you!!!

My morning- woke up feeling more un-pregnant than i have all week, no symptoms minus the terrible lower back. Hoping now that I am at 6dpo (roughly) that any symptoms from here on out are actually 'real' and ill get a BFP next week. But feeling less hopeful today- says the realistic side, and my Need a bubba side says its too early to lose hope, oh the :muaha: of my brain!!! 

Mum 2, Angel, Llmp, Melainey, and anyone i forgot- good morning to you ladies when you arrive, hope all is well in your TTC worlds!! :)


----------



## lisamfr

I am currently driving myself mad symptom spotting!! I was wondering when is everyone going to test before AF or after?


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Thanks so much ladies you give me hope xx :hugs:
> 
> LLPM I agree with you there :) Only time I was pregnant i found out at 8 weeks and told everyone pretty soon after! (ended in m/c)so if I get pregnant again I will be holding off until about 12 weeks to tell anyone i was devastated the last time as were my family! BUt it is so hard not to symptom spot each month which makes you want to test hehehe ah well fx to all us wonderful ladies that we get our wish very soon :hugs:

Yep, I'm with you there, I told quite a few ppl we were expecting in May/June - we were SO excited. Then when we lost the baby, well we had to tell them all. So we'll be a bit more cautious this time.


----------



## Giddy

lisamfr said:


> I am currently driving myself mad symptom spotting!! I was wondering when is everyone going to test before AF or after?

Before!!! i do not have the self control to wait until after AF is due. Plus, i find it easier to see the BFN and then not get too excited so AF isnt a horrible surprise.

Sounds pessimistic i know, but its just less painful (for me) that way.
what is everyone else going to do?


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> I am currently driving myself mad symptom spotting!! I was wondering when is everyone going to test before AF or after?

I think I'll start testing this cycle at 12 DPO. Gives enough time for implantation then a couple of days for HCG to build up.


----------



## number2woohoo

number2woohoo said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> I am currently driving myself mad symptom spotting!! I was wondering when is everyone going to test before AF or after?
> 
> I think I'll start testing this cycle at 12 DPO. Gives enough time for implantation then a couple of days for HCG to build up.Click to expand...

Hmm, I just checked my chart and that's the day my period would be due... so maybe I'll start a day or two before then!


----------



## lisamfr

I totally understand how you feel Giddy. 

Number2woohoo I like the way you think. I might try and hold off until Sunday. As I am due 30th or 31st July. But it's so hard!!!

My cycle is all over the place. I thought I was O on the 14th but when I used a OPK I wasn&#8217;t O until day 17/18.


----------



## LLPM

I like to wait until AF is missed! I always assume it'll show 10dpo then when it doesn't (this is my first cycle she hasn't shown on time!) I'm happy to test. On loads of the other threads people start testing at 7dpo, and more than a few times I've seen people get positives really early then test every morning to see their tests fading each day and then AF shows up on time and they then know they had a chemical pregnancy! It's so heartbreaking and I just couldn't do it to myself! I'm sure I've had at least one chemical (super heavy bleeding that month, came on a day late, and bled for 10days!) but I'll never know and I prefer it that way! I think once a positive test shows you become attached! 
Hoping my tests turn up today! Soooo keen to test. Cramping hung around till I went to sleep last night and I've noticed a pattern with nausea...it's hits bad around 9:30 til lunchtime then seems to go away! I'm also starving and thirsty all the time!! We'll see...I'm getting obsessed symptom spotting too...


----------



## Pammy31

I like to wait 2 days after my last cd for a test with a HPT as the last few AF's I have had are 32cd's or 34 cd's.

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie


----------



## LLPM

Well my tests came...another BFN!!! Couldn't get anymore negative if I wanted it too! :-( 
Still feeling super crampy, and now frustrated too! Surely it would show up if I was pregnant by now at 16dpo?? DH said I can test every morning if I want as the tests were $2 posted for 6, so it's not like we're wasting over $5 each time! We'll see, I might take one in the morning and then wait til next Thursday if it's negative again! I'm. Really starting to think I got my dates wrong now, and I'm actually only 4dpo! 
I've started temping again just to see what it's doing, it's been steady at 97.60 any time of day but today it's been up to 98.62?! Don't want to keep seeing symptoms that aren't there!


----------



## ginny83

how long are your cycle usually LLPM?


----------



## LLPM

My LP has been 9-10days. My cycles have been really regular for a few months, ovulating on CD23-24, so whole cycle being 33-34days. But here I am on CD42 feeling pregnant but getting BFN's?! 
This cycle I was sick on CD24 and pretty sure I didn't ovulate then (no CM) which I usually a really clear sign for me, but then on CD26 I have ewcm so assumed O was just delayed a couple of days, which would make me 16dpo from that date. BUT I had some ewcm on Saturday (11dpo) just gone, but had that last cycle before AF showed which kind of confirmed that I did infact ovulate on CD26! Hope that isn't confusing. 
That's why I'm going to wait til next Thursday to test after tomorrow if it's negative - then if I got my dates wrong then I'll be 10dpo (if I O'd on Saturday when I had the ewcm!)
Soooo wish I'd charted this cycle...then I wouldn't be left hanging!


----------



## ginny83

wow, no matter what way you look at it, your at least 6 days late going by when you have a longer cycle.

I think you're right to wait a week - but I'd go to your doctor's after that because 2 weeks late seems very late!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I think AF is due between aug 3-4th, i might start testing the 31st, depending on how i feel. i think i'm 6dpo today, but bc i dont chart and opks dont work out for me, im guessing by a day a two on everything!! 

Llmp- i hope af stays away and you get a BFP this time around!!!


----------



## Giddy

aww LLPM i hope you get a true answer soon, even if it is AF, hopefully she just comes so you can get ready to try next cycle!


----------



## LLPM

Thanks ladies! It's funny, even though I'm getting BFN's I still feel positive, and it feels like I will get my BFP! I know I can't predict that but I have a good feeling! Will look silly next week if AF shows and I just got my dates wrong. Lol

Yeah I thought I'll go to the dr next week if she doesn't show, my GP is lovely and totally understanding! I'm sure she'd give me a blood test and then I'll know for sure!


----------



## lisamfr

I just read your post LLPM. I hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:dust: to you Llmp--- go with your gut and stay positive!! And i think a blood test is a great idea for you!! fx!!!


----------



## LLPM

Hmmm so thought I'd put a pic of my family up but it's not working!! Grrr


----------



## Melainey

Good morning all you beautiful ladies :happydance: How is everyone today?
Have missed heaps since this morning so will be reading in due time hehehe 




number2woohoo said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies you give me hope xx :hugs:
> 
> LLPM I agree with you there :) Only time I was pregnant i found out at 8 weeks and told everyone pretty soon after! (ended in m/c)so if I get pregnant again I will be holding off until about 12 weeks to tell anyone i was devastated the last time as were my family! BUt it is so hard not to symptom spot each month which makes you want to test hehehe ah well fx to all us wonderful ladies that we get our wish very soon :hugs:
> 
> Yep, I'm with you there, I told quite a few ppl we were expecting in May/June - we were SO excited. Then when we lost the baby, well we had to tell them all. So we'll be a bit more cautious this time.Click to expand...

Yeah I reckon,as hard as it will be, I don't think I will even tell mommy until 8 weeks and everynody else after 12 weeks! Just saves the heartache again! 

As for me this morning... Still no AF(Which is good :) ) but am not feeling pregnant and have only been getting big fat negatives!! Haven't tested this morning cause I aint got no tests which is a good thing as I have turned into a POAS addict!! haha I am going to wait until sunday or monday to go to docs if she hasnt arrived!( which i highly doubt haha)

:dust: to all of us xx :hugs:


----------



## LLPM

testing to see if pic yet!
bummer...anyone else had issues??


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everyone! 
It's been a busy day, haven't been able to check in until now!

Llpm, I'm sort of the same as you, but not quite as late. My longest cycle so far (in 11 months) has been 39, which is tomorrow, so i thought I was due on the weekend, but no af, or any signs of her! But because I only started charting late, I'm not sure if I have dates wrong or what's going on.

For some reason, I'm feeling positive, it's not so much that I'm expecting to see a BFP, it's more that I really don't feel like the witch will get me. I hope I don't eat my words next week! 

Anyway, my update is temp still up at 37 this morning, bfn, still feel ok, a bit crampy like yesterday. I have also been seeing a lot... Not crazy amounts, just a lot considering I haven't been drinking any water today.

Hope everyone had a good day!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

good to see you this evening Mum 2. My hopes are very high for you and LLMP- sounds like all positives. Again, go with your gut instinct, as many report, they just knew, they felt pregnant. I thought, until today, I felt that, Im in a bit of doubt, but as im only 6-7dpo, its still early, as for you two... im excited!!! I hope we all dont have to sound silly and eat our words- the :witch: better stay away! 

:dust:Mum2:dust:LLMP:dust:Melainey


----------



## LLPM

yay my pic works! they are my beauties!  maggie on the left & poppy on the right (complete with fat lip - lol!!)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies - I've had a busy day at work and haven't had a chance to jump on til now :) have just read through the past 3 pages of posts to bring myself up to date! Mum 2 Quigley, Melainey and LLPM I'm so pleased to hear that the witch still hadn't shown up! I've heard of people who have had bfn's and been 6 weeks pregnant before getting blood tests done and getting a bfp... Staying positive on your behalf! 

2mums - no symptoms doesn't mean no bfp my mum has 4 kids and didn't have symptoms with any of us - fx!


----------



## Maddy40

PMS feeling persisting here, so I'm having a glass of wine and forgetting about TTC this month. I guess I feel like time is short because I turn 41 during this coming cycle and then DH goes away for two months... ah well, all in good time!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Don't give up hope Maddy - it's not over til AF arrives! Fx for you!


----------



## Melainey

LLPM said:


> yay my pic works! they are my beauties!  maggie on the left & poppy on the right (complete with fat lip - lol!!)

They are just too cute :hugs: Beauties x

Thanks angel will keep being hopeful :)

Maddy your not out until the witch comes :) nothing wrong with a glass of wine either :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM - just saw your pic - what gorgeous girls you have! Such cuties :) xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLMP- gorgeous, hope you can expect a sibling for them this time!!! fx!!!
Maddy- i agree with the rest, its not over til the :witch: shows her face, but enjoy the heck out of your glass of wine, never hurt anything!!! 
Angel- good to see you today, thanks for your words, made me smile!!! 

:happydance: new friends :happydance:


----------



## LLPM

Thanks, I think they're gorgeous but totally biased!  
Well my cramps are soooo bad tonight, and my legs are aching (like AF leg aches!) :-( 
I'm going to have a girly night with some friends watching master chef final...so I'll check in tomorrow! Have a good night ladies! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Am also watching the final of Master Chef - go Andy!!!


----------



## ginny83

LLPM - beautiful girls!!

That's my DS on the left when he was about 6 months :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

What a sweet little boy you have Ginny! I bet he keeps you busy! What is his name?


----------



## Melainey

He is extremely cute ginny :) x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey team! Big day... Been at the hospital all night with my step son, he's sick, poor little man! Seeing my dh with him makes me smile though!

Llpm- gorgeous kids, you must be a proud mummy! Hope you have some good news to tell tomorrow!!

2mums, hopefully you get your positive thoughts back! If the witch is on her way, hopefully it's soon so you can get back down to business! You're still not out tho!!!!

Hope everyone is well & has a good night sleep!! I'll try to sneak on and update in the morning!! Xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 - thanks, im trying to stay positive, cramping is back, and is wayyy to early for AF, so still in it! Hope your son feels better soon, must be hard on all of you. Have a good nights sleep! 

Ginny- ive seen your son in your profile pic, always makes me smile, he looks like a cheeky lil bugger-- only the best kind!! 

Hope everyone has a good night, restful sleep, and a happy thursday morning!!!


----------



## LLPM

Yay Andy won! Good on him...he did so good with that dessert! :) 
Well I'm off to bed! Hopefully have some news for you all in the morning...not expecting it but a girl can dream!  night night! X


----------



## ginny83

lol I'm glad Andy won too... I feel a bit mean saying this but I really didn't like Julia!


----------



## LLPM

Well another BFN here this morning!! 
I'm going to wait til next Thursday. I've decided to assume I ovulated very late (ie Saturday) and assuming I'm only 5dpo! It doesn't make sense with symptoms but I should be getting a BFP at 17dpo if I got my dates right! Either way I'll expect AF next Wednesday and if it doesn't arrive then I'll test on Thursday morning!


----------



## lisamfr

Morning Everyone hope you all had a good night sleep.

LLPM - your two girls are so cuite!! How old are they both?

ginny - your little boy is cuite pie. how old is he now?

I managed to get an early night but I feel sooo tired again today. I get a twig pain here & there it&#8217;s just so light I don&#8217;t know if my mind is playing ticks on me. I am now 8dpo. In the middle of Wednesday night I had to take a trip to the bathroom. Which normal I am pretty good and not making any trips to the bathroom in the night once I got to bed. Then all day yesterday I was making more trips to the bathroom. Last night I made another trip to the bathroom. I know with my first pg I was making a lot of trips to the bathroom day/night. But I don&#8217;t want to get my hopes up.

how is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

thanks 2 mums - he's my step son, so his mum is copping the worst of it, he's been in for 2 nights, so hopefully he makes a come back! 

I've got an update this morning - FF has called my temp rise Ovulation, crosshairs appeared on my chart this morning (they are dotted lines). I suppose if I did Ov earlier, it's safe to say my chart would now be triphasic, but I'm thinking more that FF probably has it right, because surely I would get a positive by now...

so Ov happened for me on CD 34, making me currently 6DPO...this has been the longest TWW ever! haha it at least would explain my increased sex drive...lol

I will stop testing now, and wait for another week at least! Maybe test next friday, or if I can really hold out, wait til sunday, cos I should def have AF by then.

the most annoying thing is that I have just started getting a few symptoms...like slightly crampy, a bit of lower back pain etc...I thought being late for AF it was a good sign, but now that im only 6dpo, i feel like its a bit early to be feeling this...

according to my chart, we BD'd 2 nights before (on cd32) so I still could be in with a shot...maybe a little girl will be coming my way... lol I'm not feeling as hopeful any more... kinda annoyed it's going to take so long to be able to try again! oh well...we'll just go with it. 

just one last thing ...lol... I remember the night that we did the BD, cos I had been feeling like BD heaps and DH didn't. and I got a little irritated at him and he was like 'whats wrong' and I said "I've been trying to have sex with you for 2 days now and you won't have a bar of it...no wonder I'm so cranky all the time" lol we ended up having a laugh about it and DTD later that night... lucky he did hold out on me, cos it looks like it's the only shot we have of getting that BFP this month!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning all! Lisa and 2mums your symptoms are sounding promising! Sounds like a few others are starting to get a little doubtful about their chances this month- Don't give up yet it's not over til she arrives! As for me I had a temp dip this morning and saw my first lot of EWCM last night - thinking it could be ov time for me! We did BD on 22nd and again last night and will do it a few more times in the coming days so we can make sure we catch that egg! Will be watching my temp for that rise now to tell me when I'm officially in the 2ww!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay! Get that eggy angel!! Good luck, hopefully your tww will fly by!


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM - stay positive, fingers all crossed. And your kids are just gorgeous!
Melainey and trying2b2mums - I reckon you guys are both in with a good shot this month :)
mum2quigley that is one long cycle! How annoying to have to wait so long for the next cycle - or to see if this one worked!
maddy40 - I can relate - I'm 40 and feel like time is running out
Ginny your little one is super cute - love his car!
Paulsangel - I love how you're so positive for yourself and all of us here - good luck for this cycle!
Cycle day 4 here - hoping for another short cycle after a 20 day one last cycle, all the better to get an answer!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, it is annoying! I am so glad I started charting so I can see something at least.... At the same time. I wish I knew what went on at the start of it now! Haha 

Don't let age get the better of you, there is still a definite chance to grow your families!! Just keep your china up! 

Ginny, do you have any more updates?


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Yeah, it is annoying! I am so glad I started charting so I can see something at least.... At the same time. I wish I knew what went on at the start of it now! Haha
> 
> Don't let age get the better of you, there is still a definite chance to grow your families!! Just keep your china up!
> 
> Ginny, do you have any more updates?

Misread that and thought you said "Just keep your vagina up"
I choked on my cup of tea and spat it all over my desk.
Too funny.
Time to put my glasses on, hahaha.


----------



## Pauls_angel

number2woohoo said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is annoying! I am so glad I started charting so I can see something at least.... At the same time. I wish I knew what went on at the start of it now! Haha
> 
> Don't let age get the better of you, there is still a definite chance to grow your families!! Just keep your china up!
> 
> Ginny, do you have any more updates?
> 
> Misread that and thought you said "Just keep your vagina up"
> I choked on my cup of tea and spat it all over my desk.
> Too funny.
> Time to put my glasses on, hahaha.Click to expand...

LOL number2woohoo! :haha: You crack me up! What do you do for work - were there others in the office to witness your reaction?


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is annoying! I am so glad I started charting so I can see something at least.... At the same time. I wish I knew what went on at the start of it now! Haha
> 
> Don't let age get the better of you, there is still a definite chance to grow your families!! Just keep your china up!
> 
> Ginny, do you have any more updates?
> 
> Misread that and thought you said "Just keep your vagina up"
> I choked on my cup of tea and spat it all over my desk.
> Too funny.
> Time to put my glasses on, hahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL number2woohoo! :haha: You crack me up! What do you do for work - were there others in the office to witness your reaction?Click to expand...

"Middle management" - but they are quite used to me having little outbursts. I suppose it's good advice, haha, but I might save it for later tonight after, well never mind, just for later tonight, not just now at my desk at work.


----------



## Pauls_angel

number2woohoo - just stalking your chart and I think your AF may have actually been implantation - it was super short and light and your temps are back up above your coverline already... If I was you I'd test again at the end of the week if your temp stays high... 20 days is a mega short cycle but the timing of the bleeding would be just about spot on for implantation... not trying to get your hopes up or anything... just looks that way to me :) what do others think?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Hi All, busy morning for me, no symptoms, but had a great skype chat with my mum, who knows what we are up to and is very supportive, and she agrees its too early, but can't help but feel a little down, despite knowing full well im only like 7 dpo, unless... all those symptoms we had after insemination was ovualtion and we were too early and missed this month...time will tell, AF not due til early august, i think! 

Can't keep up with the days events, although i too had a great laugh at 'keep your vagina up', boy do we know that one too well, hahaha. 

Mum 2, lisa, maddy- think you are all looking great for BFPs this month, staying positive for you! 
And Angel- sounds like your timing will be perfect, wishing you a sticky healthy egg this month!!! 

Im sure there's more ive missed, i apologize, i'd like to blame it on pregnancy brain, hahaha, but i dont think i can at this point. Have a great day ladies, all is sounding good in the baby making world!! 

Fx for myself, i have a job interview, a job i would love to have, the hours aren't great (37hrs/wk, we wanted me only part time) but would be nice to finally get a real steady australian job for my resume!!

:dust: to all and to all a good day


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hope all goes well with the job interview 2mums!


----------



## LLPM

Mum 2 quiggley! In thinking the exact same thing has happened to me!! If you look at my chart I had a high temp on Sunday and then my temps dropped, so it looks like I might have o'd on Saturday after all! Making me now 5dpo!! I guess time will tell. One of my best friends announced she's 6weeks pregnant this morning!


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> number2woohoo - just stalking your chart and I think your AF may have actually been implantation - it was super short and light and your temps are back up above your coverline already... If I was you I'd test again at the end of the week if your temp stays high... 20 days is a mega short cycle but the timing of the bleeding would be just about spot on for implantation... not trying to get your hopes up or anything... just looks that way to me :) what do others think?

I had the same thought this morning - I even peed on a stick, lol. But it was negative. I've always had quite light and short periods only 3 days long but this one was not even 2 full days. When it started, I thought it was implantation bleeding then my temperature went down (I thought).


----------



## Pauls_angel

They say there can be a dip with implantation but that your temp would go straight back up the next day if that was the case... looks to me like that is what yours did... also most hpt's won't pick up hcg until 5 days after implantation... you're not quite there yet so hopefully you're still in with a shot! Fx for you anyway! xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLMP-2Woohoo : fx for you both, sounds good!!! :dust:

Just thought i'd say... thank you all, I feel like sharing this journey has been quite positive already, and I am genuinely wishing the best for all of you, and even if i dont get a BFP this month, i hope many of you do, and I will feel so happy, a little group victory!! Makes this wait easier... 

so.... just so you know, im putting my eggs in all your baskets too, hahaha

BFP:dust:BFP


----------



## lisamfr

Trying2b2mums - good luck with the job. Hope you get it.

How long has everyone been trying for? 

I don&#8217;t check me temp or chart. But I use the OPK. Has anyone tried to use them?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

number2woohoo said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is annoying! I am so glad I started charting so I can see something at least.... At the same time. I wish I knew what went on at the start of it now! Haha
> 
> Don't let age get the better of you, there is still a definite chance to grow your families!! Just keep your china up!
> 
> Ginny, do you have any more updates?
> 
> Misread that and thought you said "Just keep your vagina up"
> I choked on my cup of tea and spat it all over my desk.
> Too funny.
> Time to put my glasses on, hahaha.Click to expand...

Haha so funny!! I meant chins... Oops!! Hahaha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lisamfr said:


> Trying2b2mums - good luck with the job. Hope you get it.
> 
> How long has everyone been trying for?
> 
> I dont check me temp or chart. But I use the OPK. Has anyone tried to use them?

Thank you! We have been trying for 1.5 years but took a break to regroup, so we are on official trying 8th cycle. I tried to temp, wasn't consistent enough, i cant figure out the charting, and I've never gotten a clear reading on OPKs... so I go by timing, by how I feel, I check cm but even that's not consistent, what I have found in the recent months is I gain weight, retain a lot of fluid mid cycle, (can be a few days of a 3/4kg weight gain) which can be a sign of ovulation, so I weigh myself daily, if not twice a day. Can be so frustrating trying to figure out when I O, but I really did think our timing was good this month!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Llpm, hopefully we will have an Answer here soon! 

Good luck for interview 2mums! 

I'm living the group we've found too! It's hard to keep up sometimes lol but it's nice to want to follow others too. I found I had to go off for a month last time cos it was getting to me thinking about it too much, but this is nice to have people all at different stages and actually having conversations. 


I have. Even trying for 11 months. What about you?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Sorry... Been trying... Stupid phone!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums, I found I didn't like temping, but now live it. Once you get in the habit it's good. I do it vaginally instead of orally and find I get a more consistent result. I just write it on a bit of Paper and do the data entry on ff when I get up & about. It's amazing how much you learn about your body!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

SoRry again... I love it, not live it... I'm gonna call it a day til back in my computer. Sorry girls!


----------



## lisamfr

I was trying to do by the online calculator & then one of my girlfriends told me about OPK. I tried first response twice & I didn&#8217;t get a reading. So clearblue digital came on sale so I brought one. At the same time I also bought a discover OPK and started doing it morning and night. Discover OPK started to show and then as the lines got dark the digital gave me a smiley face. This is our four month trying. But I am desperate for a boy. SO I need to get a close as possible to OV. Which is driving my husband mad!! As he wants a second just as bad as I do.


----------



## LLPM

Lots of questions! Lol

Lisa, Poppy just turned 3 and Maggie is 16months today!  love having them close, they are best friends and even though it's hard sometimes most of the time they keep each other entertained! I think that's why we're so keen to have another one ASAP! The girls are 21months apart and we only want one more, so i don't want 3 to be heaps younger and left behind! We were hoping for less than 2years gap but it wasn't meant to be...
We've been trying for 8months, we started in November when I weaned Maggie from breast feeding (I didn't get periods until I weaned both girls!) but it's taken a while for my cycles to settle. I was on b-complex to lengthen LP but it Just regularized my cycle instead of extended the LP so I stopped taking it and since then my cycles have been 34days!


----------



## lisamfr

LLPM said:


> Lots of questions! Lol
> 
> Lisa, Poppy just turned 3 and Maggie is 16months today!  love having them close, they are best friends and even though it's hard sometimes most of the time they keep each other entertained! I think that's why we're so keen to have another one ASAP! The girls are 21months apart and we only want one more, so i don't want 3 to be heaps younger and left behind! We were hoping for less than 2years gap but it wasn't meant to be...
> We've been trying for 8months, we started in November when I weaned Maggie from breast feeding (I didn't get periods until I weaned both girls!) but it's taken a while for my cycles to settle. I was on b-complex to lengthen LP but it Just regularized my cycle instead of extended the LP so I stopped taking it and since then my cycles have been 34days!

LLPM, we two where trying to have our children close in age. But as the months go by its getting mor frustrating. This is the first month since we started trying that I haven't got cramps a week before AF so I have my fx. 

Talking to all you girls are helping too because it keeps my mind off think to much about or testing early. So thank you all!!!


----------



## ginny83

Lisa - I used OPKs, they worked great for me. My 'plan' was to do it every second day before I got a positive on an OPK, and then bed 3 days in a row. Didn't work out exactly like that in the end, but worked enough :)

Number2 - oh I hope it was just implantation bleeding too!

Hi to everyone else! Really hope we get some more BFPs soon :)

My little boy is called Max, he's 18 months old now - such a fun age! 

I had a blood test yesterday and got the results this morning. My hcg level was 314 at 14DPO. I know it's really more about how your levels are increasing, but I'm still pretty happy with that!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I am really appreicating all the support in this group too - really helps to pass the time in a much more positive way... we get to encourage one another and keep each other positive rather than getting caught up in all the 'what if's...' and becoming too obsessed with symptom spotting and early testing :) Thanks girls! It is so much more fun this time round having you all to share it with! xx


----------



## LLPM

Cathie, hope you O tomorrow! Praying you catch that little egg - I watched that clip you put up from Louie, it's so amazing! Even for those that don't believe in God the scientific aspect of it still is incredible!! 
I've spent today accepting that I probably got my date wrong and surprisingly I'm ok with it, we bd'd Friday & Sunday so if I did O then we're still in with a good chance!


----------



## Melainey

HELLO ladies :) 

I was thinking that all you lovely ladies get up so freaking early but then realises I am probablythe only one in WA hehehehe :hugs: Missed heaps so here I go...

Number2woohoo -That does look like implantaion I am really hoping that it is :) Normally your temps would stay down after AF! :happydance:

Trying2b2mums - Fx for you that you did get ovulation correct I am hopeful you did :)
FX with the interview too ... I myself am outof a job and finding it very ery difficult getting a job(for the first time in my life) haha

lisa,llpm -Your signs look promising :) FX for you both :hugs:

Mum2Quigly - I hate when ff does that haha but at least it means you are not out either way - So if you did end up ovulating earlier it would be heaps of time for the HCG to kick in next week :)

Angel - get busy with the :sex: hehehehe ;) always fun to do and I hope you catch that eggy :happydance:

I hope I didn't forget anybody!If I did i'm sorry :hugs:

As for me ... Still no Af and my tempis still high so I suppose I will stay hopeful :) Sometime my cycles are 39 days which is in 2 days soI am gona wait until Monday to test again incase I got my dates wrong? But I cant see how I have hmmm Wish I knew my LP length haha

Here is my chart! At the start I was doing my temps wrong so I think That is why they are all over the place! :hugs: :dust:
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_3.jpg
File size: 75.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LLPM

Melainey your chart looks awesome!! I didn't notice it before! really hope it's your turn! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM said:


> Melainey your chart looks awesome!! I didn't notice it before! really hope it's your turn! Xx

I agree - your dip in temps at 7dpo could very well be implantation too - ooo really hope you get a bfp!


----------



## Melainey

Thank you so much LLPM :) I really hope so too.. x

For some reason I am not able to put it in my signature so I have to save it and add as attachment all the time hehehe so that'smprob why you haven't noticed it :winkwink: You're not going crazy yet hehe :winkwink:


----------



## LLPM

Lol, probably explains it! Yeah that 7dpo dip looks very promising! How many charts do you have? Have you compared them?
19dpo though...surely you'd be getting a BFP! Did you test today?
I agree you O'd when your chart says...symptoms all line up! Ooh I'm excited for you now!


----------



## ginny83

Melainey, I think there is also a chance you didn't O until CD26... which would make you 12DPO at the moment?


----------



## LLPM

ginny83 said:


> Melainey, I think there is also a chance you didn't O until CD26... which would make you 12DPO at the moment?

True...although the ewcm came a few days before that?! A pre-o dip wouldn't usually be that big though either! Potentially though...


----------



## LLPM

By the way for those of you in the market for pregnancy tests, I bought some on eBay - 6early preg tests for $2 posted!!! They're pink dye so should be pretty reliable!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisa, maybe try ordering some cheapies off the Internet. I find I am not regular enough to get my positive out of a store one, last time I used 8 or 9. This time I would have needed about 25 if I used them lol. Makes it a lot more affordable! 

Melainey, hoping you will get your BFP!

Good to hear Ginny!! :)

If you put your chart in your signature, does it auto update or do you have to replace it each day?


----------



## Melainey

LLPM - This was my first time charting so I can't compare :'( I haveb't tested since Tuesday and don't want to waste anymore tests so am gona wait until monday :) By then I will be DEF late :D (If she stays away that is)

Ginny - Yeah i know but the only thing making me think it's not is because of my CM but sure we will have to wait and see :) 

Either way I will be happy if AF or BFP comes :) Cause if AF comes I can start again and I will have more of an idea of what to look out for etc ... :happydance: and of course if it'sa bfp obviously I would be so excited hehe :


----------



## LLPM

That's ok, I got pregnant first month charting with Maggie! Wow you must have some willpower...I'd be testing, but that's me! If you can hold out good on you!! Hehe.
Also FF goes by the most likely time for O - it generally doesn't get it wrong! It's moved my O date before and been right so I would trust it, if you are sure you're temping properly it's pretty reliable!


----------



## Melainey

Hehehee If i had some I would be testing but my IC haven't come yet so I can't turn into a psycho yet hehehehe

P.s if i o'd on c26 I would be out cause DH was sick the week after assumed O so we couldn't :sex: but that's ok :) I only ever get EWCM once a month that's How I normally guessed but who knows :happydance:


----------



## LLPM

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Lisa, maybe try ordering some cheapies off the Internet. I find I am not regular enough to get my positive out of a store one, last time I used 8 or 9. This time I would have needed about 25 if I used them lol. Makes it a lot more affordable!
> 
> Melainey, hoping you will get your BFP!
> 
> Good to hear Ginny!! :)
> 
> If you put your chart in your signature, does it auto update or do you have to replace it each day?

It automatically updates!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Lisa, maybe try ordering some cheapies off the Internet. I find I am not regular enough to get my positive out of a store one, last time I used 8 or 9. This time I would have needed about 25 if I used them lol. Makes it a lot more affordable!
> 
> Melainey, hoping you will get your BFP!
> 
> Good to hear Ginny!! :)
> 
> If you put your chart in your signature, does it auto update or do you have to replace it each day?

Your chart updates on its own :) Would be too much hassle to have to upload it every day!


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> Hehehee If i had some I would be testing but my IC haven't come yet so I can't turn into a psycho yet hehehehe

Bummer!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks, I might see if I can do mine! Woo hoo


----------



## Melainey

LLPM said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> Hehehee If i had some I would be testing but my IC haven't come yet so I can't turn into a psycho yet hehehehe
> 
> Bummer!!!Click to expand...

I know ! probably for the best haha! :haha:


----------



## lisamfr

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Lisa, maybe try ordering some cheapies off the Internet. I find I am not regular enough to get my positive out of a store one, last time I used 8 or 9. This time I would have needed about 25 if I used them lol. Makes it a lot more affordable!
> 
> Melainey, hoping you will get your BFP!
> 
> Good to hear Ginny!! :)
> 
> If you put your chart in your signature, does it auto update or do you have to replace it each day?

Yeah I might do that next month or I might start charting. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I totally understand not charting as a way to not get too wrapped up in ttc, but after trying it, I'm all for it!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay - my chart is in my signature now! How exciting!!

it's the small thing in life.... lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Just stalked your chart :) what do the white dots on the graph mean - mine only has blue???


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

It's when the data has inconsistencies, it's just to say check out your stats if you think something may be causing your temp to be different. I've been sleeping badly lately, so testing at different times, I think that's what's causing the blue outlines


----------



## lisamfr

Can someone please explain to me about the charting. Sorry I know anything about it. Do you just take your temperature every morning for a whole month? When do I start taking my temperature the day I get my AF? Do I just buy it at the Chemist? Thank you for your time.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

you take your temperature either orally or vaginally (I find vaginally is more accurate for me - and yes, it seems weird until you do it for a couple of days, then just seems normal. lol) first thing in the morning, before getting out of bed, having a drink etc. when you put it on your chart, you will notice that temps are lower leading up to O and after O there is a huge increase in the progesterone your body produces, so your temp rises significantly. You can see when you have Ovulated, so you know exactly when to expect AF or BFP. It takes a couple of months to figure out your body's pattern. 

you use a basal thermometer - from your chemist, if it doesnt say basal on it, I thin kyou can settle for a high quality digital thermometer with 00.0 readings because is only varies slightly some days. 

I'd suggest going to fertility friend and signing up, they send you daily emails for the first 20 days or something, and they explain it all bit by bit. it's really interesting, and you feel like you have a bit more control of your body...

At first, I didn't want to make such a conscious effort to TTC, I thought it would 'just happen' but now I'm really ready, so I'm happy to be charting every day!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

also, starting on day of AF is best, but I started before, and it's good to get the hang of it a bit before it's the real thing.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lisa, You have to take your temp every morning as soon as you wake up before you get out of bed. I log mine at www.fertilityfriend.com and also on an app on my phone. You just need either a bbt thermometer or a digital one that reads to at least one decimal point. I just bought mine at woollies - I think it cost about $8. You can also chart your CM on FertilityFriend.com (it is a free website). I did a fair bit of googling before I started charting as I had no idea eaither... if you google 'bbt and fertility' heaps of info comes up. Hope that is helpful! Good Luck!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum to Quigely you beat me to it - you must type faster than me :)


----------



## lisamfr

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> you take your temperature either orally or vaginally (I find vaginally is more accurate for me - and yes, it seems weird until you do it for a couple of days, then just seems normal. lol) first thing in the morning, before getting out of bed, having a drink etc. when you put it on your chart, you will notice that temps are lower leading up to O and after O there is a huge increase in the progesterone your body produces, so your temp rises significantly. You can see when you have Ovulated, so you know exactly when to expect AF or BFP. It takes a couple of months to figure out your body's pattern.
> 
> you use a basal thermometer - from your chemist, if it doesnt say basal on it, I thin kyou can settle for a high quality digital thermometer with 00.0 readings because is only varies slightly some days.
> 
> I'd suggest going to fertility friend and signing up, they send you daily emails for the first 20 days or something, and they explain it all bit by bit. it's really interesting, and you feel like you have a bit more control of your body...
> 
> At first, I didn't want to make such a conscious effort to TTC, I thought it would 'just happen' but now I'm really ready, so I'm happy to be charting every day!

Thanks Mum2 - as I have friday's off work I might look into it. My AF is due monday or tuesday so I might do a test on sunday if I can hold out for that long. :shrug:


----------



## lisamfr

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> also, starting on day of AF is best, but I started before, and it's good to get the hang of it a bit before it's the real thing.

Oh ok. Then will have to look into tomorrow. Should I do a pg test before them?? Dont want to buy on if I am pg.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Lisa- thanks for asking that, bc i was about too. 

I have a bbt, tried to use it, orally, was so all over the place, I think bc I didnt wake at the same time (no job), and I was getting over a flu, so temp was a mess, and I gave up. But you women are convincing me its the way to go. So I might start temping, vaginally from Mum 2Q suggestions bc I seem too erratic- temp wise, and figure out FF site, and if I get BFP this time around then freaking awesome :thumbup: and if not, at least I'll have a hang of temping and charting, b/c I've never charted anything, seemed so mundane, but after 8 cycles I guess I better change something!!! My partner is starting to think the donor and me might not be compatible, b/c of something someone said at work, and I just don't think that's the case. Thanks for all the info Mum 2 and Angel!!! :happydance:


----------



## lisamfr

Thanks Angel, Looks like I have a night full of reading ahead off me lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

I figure it is worth it... given each egg only lives for such a short time after ovulation - knowing when it is seems kinda important :) Good luck to both of you - I personally think it is kind of fun to chart... maybe that's just me though :)


----------



## lisamfr

So how is everyone&#8217;s day going?

I am so glad my four day week is over and I get to spend three days with my daughter.

But the weather isn&#8217;t looking good for us. The weather has been horrible so windy & cold that&#8217;s Melbourne for you I guess. 

My day has gone so quick talking to you lovley ladies today its been awesome heading about how everyone is doing.


----------



## Pauls_angel

My day is going ok... although I am off work sick... I have a sinus infection and am on antibiotics... it has been very restful though - watching chick flicks and chilling out on the lounge :) 

What does everyone do for work? I am a primary school teacher - I teach Year 2 and have 19 lovely children in my class - 11 boys and 8 girls :)


----------



## lisamfr

Pauls_angel said:


> My day is going ok... although I am off work sick... I have a sinus infection and am on antibiotics... it has been very restful though - watching chick flicks and chilling out on the lounge :)
> 
> What does everyone do for work? I am a primary school teacher - I teach Year 2 and have 19 lovely children in my class - 11 boys and 8 girls :)


I work at the world trade centre in admin & do some function in the buidling for staff & tenants. Us to work full time back since I returned in Feb only doing four day so I can spend time with my daughter who is only 13 months.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I've just registered on fertility friend, watching the tutorial videos, getting to know the site. 

Day has been ok, interview went well, will know tomorrow and if yes, start on Monday. Its full time as the group leader in the infant room. Excited!!! I've always worked in toddler or infant rooms, I have a bachelors degree in child development and emphasis in early childhood, birth-5years. Definitely not a career you get in for the money, but I absolutely love what I do. 

Been having several sharp twinges, some cramping. Its centered, where I believe uterus is, but also slightly to the right, but not as far as I get ovarian or AF cramps. No other symptoms today. 

Weekend starts now for us too as my partner only works a 4 day week mon-thurs. Hoping to get some work done in the garden, weather permitting. Been really windy and cold on the gold coast, hoping for no rain at least!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lisamfr said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> also, starting on day of AF is best, but I started before, and it's good to get the hang of it a bit before it's the real thing.
> 
> Oh ok. Then will have to look into tomorrow. Should I do a pg test before them?? Dont want to buy on if I am pg.Click to expand...

I would buy one anyway if I were you, it will come in handy. Even just to check little one's temp if they are sick or something. You will be able to re-use it outside of ttc. 

2mums, its def worth it, especially with your timing being a bit more crucial than the rest of ours with organising your donor. It might turn out to save you some money too, at least you know when to stop trying after you have def ov'd. 

You will also find girls on this site will answer questions pretty quickly, and ff does all of the working out for you. 

The thing I'm still getting used to is checking my cm. getting better at it tho. 

Angel - haha only just beat you I think! I work in curtains and blinds- selling, installing, measuring etc plus office work.


----------



## Maddy40

Trying2B I have trouble with temping too as I work different shifts and the hours change regularly, so sometimes I might be getting up at 5am, other times 2pm!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Maddy- Ive just set an alarm on the ff mobile for 630am, thats when my partner has to get up, and if i get this job some days i have to be there at 6 so it will be taken earlier that day, and i guess i just sacrifice and take it at 630 am on the weekends and go back to sleep! we'll see how i go!!! If it works then its all worth it, is how im looking at it, and if i get BFP from it, well then ill be used to being woke up before the baby gets here, hahaha! 

still hoping for a bfp this month and wont need ff this year! but ....

fx!!


----------



## LLPM

Wow you ladies have been busy posting away all Arvo!! Lol.
I'm a stay at home mummy! LOVE it, would never work to pay for a bigger house, better car, nicer Clothes etc! I love being the one who is there for them when they wake from their naps, to give them their meals and teach them about the world around them! I know some people say they'd feel unfulfilled staying at home but I just can't get that...I get my emotional, physical, need to feel needed top up numerous times a day!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'd suggest just doing it when you wake, they use the blue outline circles like on my chart if your data entry changes, just enter correct time and ff will decide if it's accurate or not. You can still get the idea over time. You'll figure it out after a while. I'm far from expert, but I usually take mine if I wake and there is less than 3 hours to wake up time, if there is longer then I go back to sleep and do it when I wake again. So my times are taken hours apart some days, but I can still see a pattern forming. I hope you get BFP this time too!!!! I've got everything crossed for you! 

Maddy, I think same for you, just make a note of time differences and do it after 3 hours sleep!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LLPM said:


> Wow you ladies have been busy posting away all Arvo!! Lol.
> I'm a stay at home mummy! LOVE it, would never work to pay for a bigger house, better car, nicer Clothes etc! I love being the one who is there for them when they wake from their naps, to give them their meals and teach them about the world around them! I know some people say they'd feel unfulfilled staying at home but I just can't get that...I get my emotional, physical, need to feel needed top up numerous times a day!

I think that is the hardest, most rewarding job in the world !!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> Wow you ladies have been busy posting away all Arvo!! Lol.
> I'm a stay at home mummy! LOVE it, would never work to pay for a bigger house, better car, nicer Clothes etc! I love being the one who is there for them when they wake from their naps, to give them their meals and teach them about the world around them! I know some people say they'd feel unfulfilled staying at home but I just can't get that...I get my emotional, physical, need to feel needed top up numerous times a day!

I plan on being stay at home mum when I have someone to stay at home for!!! :) And as a born entrepreuner, and dreamer, I will hopefully have an at home day care in the granny flat at home, a small venture just me with my kids and maybe 3-5 others. Then i can get paid to watch my own children as well as socialize them and help a few other families that want that in home care but cant provide it. 
I agree with Mum2- hardest job, but most rewarding too!!
Thanks Mum2- i always thought it had to be at the same time daily, lots to learn! thanks again :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies... I also just temp when I wake up... during the week it ranges from 5am - 7am and on weekends from 7am -9am... the pattern is still there - so long as you take it first thing after at least 3hrs it is fairly accurate. I had a jump of 0.6 degrees when I ov's so it was pretty clear even though my temps hadn't been constant each day... checking cm helps to narrow it down too - not that I am that good at doing it yet - only strted checking cm this month :)

I plan on being a stay at home mum too - I may work the odd casual teaching day here and there to help supplement DH's income when big bills are due etc.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel- thanks for temping advice too. im trying to wrap my head around the charting on ff. Just looking at yours and taking your last statement to mind, when charting your cm what are the L, M, H's in the pink section? 

Been a bit emotional this afternoon/evening, had to fight back tears at the interview just talking about aspects of the job, and now fighting back tears at Location, Location, Location bc they got their house! Normally I'm not this crazy, although i do admit a few cycles back, I did cry at the footy, Braith Anasta -(who is not even a fav player, not on my fav team) made me cry bc he just looked so happy after he scored a try, hahaha, I think I might have had a chemical one that cycle. So hoping these emotions are a good sign of recent implantation.


----------



## LLPM

2mums, l,m,h, is the flow of period, light, medium, heavy etc! And where there is a star (*) it's spotting!  you'll get the hang of it soon - I'm going to chart next cycle again if AF shows!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> 2mums, l,m,h, is the flow of period, light, medium, heavy etc! And where there is a star (*) it's spotting!  you'll get the hang of it soon - I'm going to chart next cycle again if AF shows!

Oh duh!! hahaha, thanks heaps!! Im starting to temp/chart tomorrow, but still hoping for a BFP this time, but if not :( ill have my foot in the door and hopefully have the hang of it by then! :shrug:


----------



## ginny83

I'm at stay at home mum too and I'm also studying an early childhood education degree externally :) 

I'm hoping to be a kindergarten teacher once DS and any future kiddies go to school.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hopefully your emotions are a good sign that you are pregnant :)

Pink section is your period... L=light, M=medium, H=Heavy...

As far as CM goes... *=spotting, D=Dry, S=sticky, C=creamy, W=watery and E=Egg White.

Took me ages to figure it all out :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

LOL! Oops - just realised I should have scrolled down before replying as LLPM had beaten me to it :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ginny- I love early childhood dev, good luck with your studying. And, as I was chart stalking earlier to get the hang of it, yours is very promising, i dare say you will be our first BFP!!! :happydance:

Angel- thank you, and yes llmp answered as well, but i love that you answer so thoughtfully and quickly, as many others here do, its such a great tool- having so many brains in one spot! Glad you've got it figured out, bc i doubt that will be my last charting question, haha. I look at them and that blue line might as well be russian handwriting, how it figures it out is beyond me, bc it looks like such small increases and decreases all the time and yet it means something! :shrug:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums, when you enter your temp, go thru all the drop down menus, everything is pretty much listed for you, so you just choose your symptoms etc. you'll pick it up.


----------



## Maddy40

LLPM said:


> Wow you ladies have been busy posting away all Arvo!! Lol.
> I'm a stay at home mummy! LOVE it, would never work to pay for a bigger house, better car, nicer Clothes etc! I love being the one who is there for them when they wake from their naps, to give them their meals and teach them about the world around them! I know some people say they'd feel unfulfilled staying at home but I just can't get that...I get my emotional, physical, need to feel needed top up numerous times a day!

Ah well to each their own. For me I feel lucky that DH is currently studying and will be a SAHD when the time comes. He doesn't earn enough to pay the mortgage, but I do, so we all win :thumbup:


----------



## LLPM

Yep as mum2 said...it's easier to just play around! (also just a tip...sometimes the changes aren't instant on your chart, so you'll put all the data in but there's a delay for it showing on the chart!) I find it's not so bad on the website, but the iPhone & iPad apps lag a bit sometimes!


----------



## ginny83

Trying2 - I have got my BFP lol I found out last Friday :) I had a miscarriage in April this year at 12 weeks, so I've just been feeling a bit cautious about the whole thing...

Maybe I'll add a small note in my signature to not confuse anyone. I just don't feel ready for a ticker yet - how silly is that!


----------



## LLPM

Maddy40 said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Wow you ladies have been busy posting away all Arvo!! Lol.
> I'm a stay at home mummy! LOVE it, would never work to pay for a bigger house, better car, nicer Clothes etc! I love being the one who is there for them when they wake from their naps, to give them their meals and teach them about the world around them! I know some people say they'd feel unfulfilled staying at home but I just can't get that...I get my emotional, physical, need to feel needed top up numerous times a day!
> 
> Ah well to each their own. For me I feel lucky that DH is currently studying and will be a SAHD when the time comes. He doesn't earn enough to pay the mortgage, but I do, so we all win :thumbup:Click to expand...

Maddy, hope I didn't offend you! My mum went back to work full-time when I was 6weeks old and put me in daycare from 7:30am til 2pm then my dad picked me up and had me til mum came home at 6pm and he went back to workI feel very lucky to have spent that time with my dad - lots of kids don't get that and we have a great relationship because of it!  
When I was pregnant with poppy my mum told me she has always regretted going back to work and if she knew then what she knows now they would have sold their house and downgraded so she could be at home with my sister & I, I always remember her saying that and it's stuck with me. Everyone is different but for me I don't want to regret not being at home!


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies you have been busy today :)

I currently do not have a job which is KILLING me i'm finding it really hard as I am not allowed to work for more than 6 months at a time until my visa is approved :( 

My IC arrived today along with my BBT thermometer :) Another bfn but thats ok I kinda know I am not Pg this month I just wish she would just come already :haha:

How are you ladies doing tonight?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny83 said:


> Trying2 - I have got my BFP lol I found out last Friday :) I had a miscarriage in April this year at 12 weeks, so I've just been feeling a bit cautious about the whole thing...
> 
> Maybe I'll add a small note in my signature to not confuse anyone. I just don't feel ready for a ticker yet - how silly is that!

Oh Ginny, sorry, I wondered bc you had your blood checked for hcg, so i thought you already knew, but.. im just silly. I very much understand not being ready for the ticker, you're being cautious and that is ok and very understandable!! Hope he/she sticks and greets you screaming and crying in 9 months!! seems like your hcg levels are good!! so early, tentative, congrats, i'll give em again later too ;)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey- good evening! I completely understand, when i was on my first visa, i could not find work anywhere, much to do with the work restrictions, its since been 2.5 years, haha, but i wasn't really looking, blessed enough not to have to, but saw my dream job come up on seek.com, and thought yes, im going for it, who doesn't want extra money in the bank while doing something they love, and whilst there are not kids at home and my partner is super busy at work and just started a masters degree, I might as well get out of the house and earn some money for the household!! Good luck with your job search, something will come your way. And I do hope your AF shows up soon, but still got my fx for a BFP for you!!


----------



## lisamfr

Wow I go off line for 5 hours & I feel like I have missed sooo much lol

I wish I could be at home full time & play with my daughter but times are hard. I am lucky my parents are both at home so my daughter still gets the one on one with family. You learn to make the most of it time you have with you little ones. 

Thanks for all the advise regards charting. 

Sorry to hear about your m/c ginny.

Tonight I started getting little pains in the middle but I am still trying hard not to take a test. I've also been a little snappy the last two days. Hubby thinks I might b pg & my emotions are all over the place lol.


----------



## Maddy40

LLPM said:


> Maddy, hope I didn't offend you! QUOTE]
> 
> Oh not at all :flower: In Canberra living costs are so high that our mortgage payment is actually less than our rent used to be, so I have to keep working one way or another. I have something to keep me busy when I'm not obsessing about TTC!


----------



## Melainey

Thanks 2mums :)

They just make it so hard to be in love! If I had of gotten sponsored through a job it would never be this hard :cry: but I did the silly thing and fell in love :haha: Andhaven't seen my family in almost 3 years :cry: hopefully soon tho :) 

Yeah she is being stubborn this month she really is a witch haha! I suppose tho everything happens for a reason :) :hugs: 

Your signs look very promising too I really hope you get a bfp :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

My partner is British and he moved over here 2 years ago to stay with me since my UK visa ran out - so I kinda know what some of you are going through. It's tough, but so worth it :)

We've gone back once for a visit last August and we're hoping to go again around August next year. Hopefully we'll have our little baby to bring along!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Great signature Ginny - very clear :) really praying that it is a very sticky little bean ... And for bfp's for everyone else too!

Calling it a night ladies but looking forward to catching up with you all in the morning xx


----------



## Maddy40

We had been living o/s and moved here 11 months ago, so hubby has work restrictions on his visa too. But it's been really good to see how great he is at managing the house and I have no doubt he's going to be a fantastic SAHD one day.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Lisa- it can be like that in here sometimes! Symptoms looking good for you, fx!!!
Melainey- i understand, i fell in love and moved across the world too! I use skype a hell of alot, Facebook helps too with friends and some family, i just got my 80yr nan on skype this month too, talked to my mum in states today via skype, and i was lucky enough to be back there in June and we're going, hopefully me going pregnantly for a cold chrissy this december. Its very hard, being away from family, looking for work, but being madly in love does take the edge off :) 
Ginny- im sure the family back there are thrilled that your going to visit next year, with a new lil bub to meet too!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah ginny it's really frustrating :haha: but worth it :) 

Yeah I would love to go home with a little bub , and so would my family :) Hopefully it allworks out for all of us :happydance:


----------



## Melainey

God you ladies beat me everytime hehe! 

LOve the signature Ginny :) Hope that they bean is a sticky one :hugs:

Yeah i know what you mean 2mums it is great that we have the technology these days such as skype :) I was talking to my Opa (grandad) on the phone today he was telling me how his 90th birthday went last week and how he fell out of the pub drunk as a skunk haha! Sad I miss these things but great that he is still able to do it :haha: I know everything will work out as is supposed to ...

Aww that would be amazing if we could all go home with either pregnant bellys or new bubs :happydance: Gona try sooooo hard this coming month poor husband is not getting a break hehehe :haha:


----------



## Melainey

Maddy40 said:


> We had been living o/s and moved here 11 months ago, so hubby has work restrictions on his visa too. But it's been really good to see how great he is at managing the house and I have no doubt he's going to be a fantastic SAHD one day.

SAHD that is awesome :) 

I think I am going to be a SAHM that's what me and the hubby both want that but only if we get the finances right! Trying to get the DH onto the mines but it is proving harder than antisipated haha! :haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey- how hilarious!! Glad he enjoyed his 90th!! That's lovely! 

Ginny- new signature is great, and im sure hoping this lil angel is yours for keeps!!! :hugs:

cheers to going 'home' pregnant and/or with bubs!!! :thumbup:

Just realized- if i get this job I'm going to miss most of the Olympics!! I love the Olympics!:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning ladies! I have caught up on all the comments I missed, but I think it's easier to just let it go when I'm not a part of the conversation at the time, it gets too confusing. lol

I had a temp dip today (still above coverline) at 7dpo - from what you've been saying, I think it's a good thing, but won't know until it goes back up! I feel 'off' today, I don't feel like breakfast which is very strange for me, and I feellike I'm going to throw up. not nice. I think it's mainly because I haven't been getting a great deal of good sleep though. I'm not feeling very confident this time round though, I think it's just going to be a dud cycle... oh well... I just want AF to get on with it. 

*one more bit of advice, don't take your temp twice in one day, you will confuse yourself! I did that today. lol I took the one that was after the most amount of sleep, rather than a couple of hours later. but it makes you doubt it, so just avoid doing that. lol

2mums, let us know if you hear about the job!

Angel, has your temp started rising again? lots of BDing, I hope! haha

have a good day girls, I'm going to try my hardest to keep focused at work, but you might see me pop up through the day, lol 
x
xx
xxx
xx
x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> God you ladies beat me everytime hehe!
> 
> LOve the signature Ginny :) Hope that they bean is a sticky one :hugs:
> 
> Yeah i know what you mean 2mums it is great that we have the technology these days such as skype :) I was talking to my Opa (grandad) on the phone today he was telling me how his 90th birthday went last week and how he fell out of the pub drunk as a skunk haha! Sad I miss these things but great that he is still able to do it :haha: I know everything will work out as is supposed to ...
> 
> Aww that would be amazing if we could all go home with either pregnant bellys or new bubs :happydance: Gona try sooooo hard this coming month poor husband is not getting a break hehehe :haha:

your pop sounds awesome! haha


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies! 
As if I wasn't already confused enough as it it, my temps have started rising! I changed my Ovulation date on my chart to last Saturday which makes me 6dpo! Soooo confused, really wishing I'd charted this whole cycle, but what can you do?! I'm going to keep charting this week and not read into it too much....it's super confusing though!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, it is confusing, cos you trust FF to get it right, but it's not very accurate if they don't have all the info. I'm in the same boat. All we can do is sit & wait I think. I'll just be glad to get this practice in with my charting, I think it would be worse if I didn't have this chance to make a few mistakes & see what data changes the chart... yesterday, I changed the CM and it changed my Ov date, I just changed it back to what it was, but now I can see how important checking cm is too.


----------



## LLPM

Yeah you have to go with your instincts! For me my CM is so reliable I can pretty much pinpoint ovulation without charting (so I thought...haha) until this cycle when I had two patches of ewcm, I really think the first lot when I was sick was my body gearing up for it but it didn't happen, then the second lot was my true ovulation (sat). Which is why the temp rise is confusing me, it looks on my chart as though I'm about to ovulate but CM is dry as... So not sure what to make of it?! Strange cycle that will hopefully be over one way or the other! 
I had a bit of a break down last night to hubby...ive been in TWW mode for almost 3weeks now and in that time 4 pregnancies have been announced and 3babies have been born! DH just said "don't worry we're one up on all of them" (they're all pregnant with their second babies!) and I just about lost it, made me so frustrated just because we already have two kids (I know we're incredibly blessed!!) but the desire for a third is still very strong and I didn't appreciate being compared to other people! Anyway we sorted it out and I know he was just trying to make me feel better! Sorry for the rant...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I know what you mean, I do the same to my hubby. they just try to say what they think we need, it must be hard for them, cos I don't think they get that desire like women do, glad you talked it out with him. sometimes it's the only way to make things better. Hope you're feeling ok, and vent here any time you need!
i'm out for work now, enjoy your day! treat yourself to a lunch out at the park with the kids or something nice!
xx


----------



## LLPM

Thank mum2! Have a nice day at work! 
We're actually all a bit sniffly here today so were having a lazy day at home with movies & sensory play! (we've had lots of days out this week!) 
I'm going to try not to spend all day on here....lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies! Well Mum 2 Q I did the same thing as you and took my temp twice today - on e at 2:30am as I woke up needing to pee and wasn't sure I'd get enough sleep in after that but then I did just get 3 hrs so I took it again... First one was 35.7 (my lowest ever) and last one was 36.0. Am thinking I'll record the second one as it was closer in time to when I normally temp but sooo confusing - won't be doing that again! Have a great day at work! 

Lucy it is so hard not to lose sight isn't it! Especially when hubby just wants to say something to stop the crying but gets it wrong - Paul does it often - he tries to be logic and rational but when you are an emotional and hormonal mess that isn't what you want to hear :) it is hard on them too they hate seeing us sad and feel a bit helpless when they can't fix everything! Just remember God's timing is perfect - will keep praying for you - a 3 week wait must really be frustrating - do much better just to know either way - even if knowing means being disappointed by AF. I hope all your sniffles go away quickly and that you enjoy your lazy day at home :)

Well my temp did rise today but only by 0.1 degree not the jump I had with ov last month - though last month I did have a cop then small rise then a dip then a big jump so am hoping the pattern is similar this month which means I'll ov tomorrow. I ha e been unwell though so that could throw everything out!

How is everyone else today?

Still praying for bfp's all round and for positive thoughts as we all wait it out :) xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lol! Sorry a few dodgy spellings in that last post - am on my phone! "do" should have been "so" and "cop" should have been "dip"... Other typos should be self explanatory :)


----------



## LLPM

Thanks Cathie, yeah I know he was only trying to help - bless him! Poor guy, I feel for him sometimes, he needs lots of practice dealing with hormonal women...after all he does have two daughters! Lol. 
Your chart still looks fine, my first ever chart(when I got pregnant with Maggie) had a huge temp jump, then the ones since have been fairly small jumps or a gradual rise and a bit all over the place. I'm starting to see a bit of a pattern now, but every month varies slightly! At least if you're charting you'll know if you ovulate late. The dip probably will be a pre-o dip, if your temp rises even slightly tomorrow you can assume that you've ovulated but it won't register on FF till you've had 3 temps above the cover line, so by the time it's confirmed you're 3-4dpo! Its best to keep bd'ing just in case.


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :)

Yeah mum2 Q he is awesome especially for an old guy :D

Took ANOTHER test haha and another bfn! Hurry up witch get on with it and hit me with your broom haha!

How is everybody?

And yeah girlies husbands haven't got a clue when it comes to consoling so don't take it to heart (wishI could take my own advise hehe) Theyaren't as clever as us women :winkwink: hehe x


----------



## LLPM

Morning Melainey, bummer, what did your temp do this morning?


----------



## Melainey

LLPM said:


> Morning Melainey, bummer, what did your temp do this morning?

itwas 36.45 today soa little dip but the same as two days ago! Strange! I should know if the temp goes lower tomorrow :)


----------



## LLPM

Yeah, if you want your chart on here you need to open your chart then go to 'sharing' and select 'get code' highlight the BBcode copy & paste it into your signature thing! 
Hopefully you'll know tomorrow, it's painful waiting!!


----------



## LLPM

After looking at all of my other charts it's normal for my temp to rise about 5-6dpo which kind of confirms where I am in my cycle! Which makes me due for AF to arrive Monday or Tuesday - my temps have been starting to drop around 9dpo followed by a big drop and AF 10dpo! 
I also figured out why I've been feeling nauseas, Ive been taking my folic acid before bed on an empty stomach!!! Started taking it with breakfast the last two days and have felt fine...am such an idiot!! Lol


----------



## Melainey

Weirdly enough I am not able to share my chartfor some reason only this comes up?

My Ovulation Chart 

Strange :haha:

At least you know where you are now :) Somuch nicer knowing hey :) Good luck and hope you get that bfp :happydance:


----------



## LLPM

Hmmm that's odd!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

There are a few different codes, you have to make sure you read what each one is for. I think it's the message board signature one.... 

Lol couldn't resist the temptation, phones make this too accessible no matter where you are. Lol

If anyone feels like a good light hearted read over a few days, there is a great thread, I think it's in the pregnancy section. It's called funny/embarrassing labour stories. It's a good laugh if you need some cheering up :)


----------



## Melainey

None of them show my chart :haha:

I know it is so addictive hey I can't stay away!

I shall have a browse :)


----------



## LLPM

Haha. Sounds funny! My labours were completely different, I was in total shock after Maggie was born! Poppys was 24hour induced then emergency c-section, Maggie's was 6.5hour natural and walked out the next day as if nothing happened!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies,

Wow, you get sick for a couple of days and miss pages and pages! There is so much activity on this thread!!!

I've been temping for a few months now, and either get up at 5am or 6am every day...I've noticed by 5am temps are always about .1/.15 less than my 6am temps. I've also found a bbt converter in which you can input the time you took your temp, your temp, and the time you normally take it, and the converter will work out your 'adjusted temp', just in case you were interested: https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Happy friday everyone, I have been reading and catching up but instead of commenting and missing something I might just start a fresh again now...


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> It's when the data has inconsistencies, it's just to say check out your stats if you think something may be causing your temp to be different. I've been sleeping badly lately, so testing at different times, I think that's what's causing the blue outlines

That makes me notice mine has white dots today and yesterday. Didn't even notice before!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Morning/Afternoon ladies...
All caught up... I slept until noon- but couldnt go to sleep until 3am, so i dont think it means much! No other real symptoms, woke up sneezing, runny nose and headache- but could be anything. 
First day of temping/charting.. was 36.95- seems high, but i have nothing to compare too and I was wearing sweats and under 4 layers of bedding...thoughts or not worth it??

Mum2q- have a good day, and i dare you to stay away, hahaha
Melainey- i wish a BFP for you, or AF so you can try again soon, but fx for the former!!!
Newbie-welcome back
Angel - sticky eggs for you this ov!!
LLmp- glad all is good with hubby, enjoy your cuddly day with the girls!!


----------



## LLPM

Oooh to sleep in till noon...hehe  
Wouldn't look into these first few temps too much, they vary so much within your own cycle and from person to person! I really should convert my chart to Celsius, I chart in Fahrenheit because I bought a US thermometer! Doh! 
Try to be consistent with the time you take temps, heaps more accurate and I've heard vaginal temps are way more reliable but i can never be bothered with that! I found I got obsessed with temping so have had months where I haven't charted but always find it frustrating not knowing where I am in my cycle! And for sure don't test twice...


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> Oooh to sleep in till noon...hehe
> Wouldn't look into these first few temps too much, they vary so much within your own cycle and from person to person! I really should convert my chart to Celsius, I chart in Fahrenheit because I bought a US thermometer! Doh!
> Try to be consistent with the time you take temps, heaps more accurate and I've heard vaginal temps are way more reliable but i can never be bothered with that! I found I got obsessed with temping so have had months where I haven't charted but always find it frustrating not knowing where I am in my cycle! And for sure don't test twice...

Thanks, I temped when I first awoke at 9am, so probably was a little warm, i think i'll be temping closer to 530-7am (depending on job) in the future. It was my first time doing vag temp, actually found it easier, could slip it in and not have to worry about my breathing haha! Shall continue this glorious waiting game :thumbup:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> Weirdly enough I am not able to share my chartfor some reason only this comes up?
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Strange :haha:
> 
> At least you know where you are now :) Somuch nicer knowing hey :) Good luck and hope you get that bfp :happydance:

Melainey - when you copied the BB code did you copy the simple link or the chart thumbnail... I made the same mistake at first - you need to copy the thumbnail code for a little pic of your chart to appear in your signature :) 

LLPM and Melainey - I am still very hopeful for the two of you - the witch has not arrived and your temps are still high so am thinking you still may get bfps :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hope you're all having a great day :) I am a little bit addicted to this site too :)

Welcome back Newbie! Thanks for thie bbt time converter link... will give it a go :)

2mums - nice sleep in - I slept in til 9:30am today as I am not at work and have been unwell - I haven't slept that long for months! Nothing like a good sleep in :).


----------



## LLPM

Me too! Every chance I get I hop on to see who's online! Haha...oh well it's nice to have new friends!  
Sounds good 2mums, I usually get up around 6:30 so I can be showered before the girls are up, so I usually do it then, but some days I've done it after lunch :-s that converter might come in handy! Thanks newbie (& welcome back - hope you haven't been too sick!)


----------



## Newbie32

V jealous of the sleep ins! (says she who was up at 5am this morning lol...)

So what have i missed? Anyone testing soon? I think there are a couple of us getting closer to O time now? Hoping mine will be in about a week...i always find this TWW really slow going and boring...nothing but encouraging that little eggy to come out and play!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

newbie, i am hoping to wait until next friday to test, assuming I dont get more impatient, im waiting on symptoms either pregnancy or AF to help me make my testing decisions. Ive seen so many BFNs the past 7 cycles, i dont want to see anymore!! 
Sending you sticky egg :dust:


----------



## LLPM

Yeah both ends are painful, waiting to O then you feel good for about 4days then the frustration of waiting for AF or a BFP starts! 
A few of us have been testing, but so far I think Ginny is the only one with her BFP! :) 
I realized I got my dates totally wrong (O'd two weeks after I was supposed to due to having gastro when I was supposed to O!!) so AF is due mon/tues and will test wed/thurs if no AF. Melainey is Still testing but getting BFN's too...so just waiting waiting!! 
2mums is 8dpo??! So approaching test time territory (not quick enough I'm sure?!) 
Angel waiting for O. 
Hmmm, can't think where everyone else is upto - sorry!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie - 5am ouch! Although when not off sick the alarm goes off at 5:30am as hubby is a tradie and has to be at work super early. Even though I don't have to be at work until 8:15am I usually get there by about 6:30-6:45 and stay until 4:30-5:00 so I can get my work done while he is at work and not have to bring work home if possible - so am feeling very happy about my sleep in today :)

Yay to be getting close to ov time for you :) ... I think I will ov tomorrow... will keep you all posted :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> Me too! Every chance I get I hop on to see who's online! Haha...oh well it's nice to have new friends!
> Sounds good 2mums, I usually get up around 6:30 so I can be showered before the girls are up, so I usually do it then, but some days I've done it after lunch :-s that converter might come in handy! Thanks newbie (& welcome back - hope you haven't been too sick!)

grasping at more straws, as i went and used the converter, bc a few months back i was testing at 630 am, so i used that, and this temp had me 36.6 and i normally was in the 35s, so i shall grasp and hope, but also realize its far fetched :shrug:


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> V jealous of the sleep ins! (says she who was up at 5am this morning lol...)
> 
> So what have i missed? Anyone testing soon? I think there are a couple of us getting closer to O time now? Hoping mine will be in about a week...i always find this TWW really slow going and boring...nothing but encouraging that little eggy to come out and play!

FF seems to think I am due to ovulate in 4 days. I'm not so convinced but will take it on board.


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Wow you ladies have been busy posting away all Arvo!! Lol.
> I'm a stay at home mummy! LOVE it, would never work to pay for a bigger house, better car, nicer Clothes etc! I love being the one who is there for them when they wake from their naps, to give them their meals and teach them about the world around them! I know some people say they'd feel unfulfilled staying at home but I just can't get that...I get my emotional, physical, need to feel needed top up numerous times a day!

I wish I could be a stay at home mum! Very jealous!


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM said:


> Yeah both ends are painful, waiting to O then you feel good for about 4days then the frustration of waiting for AF or a BFP starts!
> A few of us have been testing, but so far I think Ginny is the only one with her BFP! :)
> I realized I got my dates totally wrong (O'd two weeks after I was supposed to due to having gastro when I was supposed to O!!) so AF is due mon/tues and will test wed/thurs if no AF. Melainey is Still testing but getting BFN's too...so just waiting waiting!!
> 2mums is 8dpo??! So approaching test time territory (not quick enough I'm sure?!)
> Angel waiting for O.
> Hmmm, can't think where everyone else is upto - sorry!!

I think OzPippy got a bfp too - although she hasn't been on in ages so not sure how she is going - hopefully it is sticking :)

Also Melainey, Mum 2 Q, lisa and maddy are all waiting to test too - I think :) and number2Woohoo is waiting to ov...

Sorry if I have forgotten people too - it is hard to keep up :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy40 said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Wow you ladies have been busy posting away all Arvo!! Lol.
> I'm a stay at home mummy! LOVE it, would never work to pay for a bigger house, better car, nicer Clothes etc! I love being the one who is there for them when they wake from their naps, to give them their meals and teach them about the world around them! I know some people say they'd feel unfulfilled staying at home but I just can't get that...I get my emotional, physical, need to feel needed top up numerous times a day!
> 
> Ah well to each their own. For me I feel lucky that DH is currently studying and will be a SAHD when the time comes. He doesn't earn enough to pay the mortgage, but I do, so we all win :thumbup:Click to expand...

We're the same - if one of us gets to stay home it will be my other half. He's not sure he could do it though.


----------



## Pauls_angel

While I'm hoping to stay at home it may by hubby that has to as well as I earn a fair bit more - his wage barely covers the mortgage at the moment! He loves kids but babies freak him out a little - maybe cos he is 6'4" - he does want a bubba but I think he'd go a bit crazy on his own all day at home! He is hoping to re-train as a tafe teacher though which would mean maybe I can stay at home - depends on if he can get a job... so many unknowns - trying not to think too much about that end of things just yet and worry about falling pregnant for now :) We all know it has enough worries all of its own!


----------



## LLPM

Haha 2mums the charting obsession has started already...lol!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Im finding it very hard to keep up with the lot too, but loving the amount of women in this thread, so much support... so thanks for all the updates, im getting excited for everyone!!! :happydance:

(been having cramps/twinges that are definitely more centered than AF cramps, but still feel like they'd be to the right side of uterus, that area at least- now all thats in my mind is ectopic preg, bc someone was talking about it in another thread and of course now my brain cant leave it alone):dohh:


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> My day is going ok... although I am off work sick... I have a sinus infection and am on antibiotics... it has been very restful though - watching chick flicks and chilling out on the lounge :)
> 
> What does everyone do for work? I am a primary school teacher - I teach Year 2 and have 19 lovely children in my class - 11 boys and 8 girls :)

IT Manager.


----------



## LLPM

Trying2b2mums said:


> Im finding it very hard to keep up with the lot too, but loving the amount of women in this thread, so much support... so thanks for all the updates, im getting excited for everyone!!! :happydance:
> 
> (been having cramps/twinges that are definitely more centered than AF cramps, but still feel like they'd be to the right side of uterus, that area at least- now all thats in my mind is ectopic preg, bc someone was talking about it in another thread and of course now my brain cant leave it alone):dohh:

Oh 2mums! It's so hard not to wonder about the what ifs! The other night I had really bad cramping on the right side (where my tubes would be I guess?!) not in the middle but not in my ovaries! (I know exactly where my ovaries are - I've had so many ultrasounds in the last 2years - I had a complex cyst removed from my left ovary last July!) I freaked out thinking it could be ectopic but thinking more about it, I was 4dpo and it was probably the egg (hopefully fertilized!!) moving down the tube! Try to be positive and not stress - we can't help all the awful things that happen! Fx'd it's just a tiny little embryo moving down to get implanted!! :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Thank you Ll, it is so hard not to let your mind run crazy and get the better of you... Im trying to stay positive, and if AF doesnt come next week, i'll get a blood test and then I think my gp will also let me go in for ultrasound to see if they can see anything in the wrong place. But until then, anything is possible :shrug: 

Getting out of the house for awhile, taking my furry children to the dog park, bc between this wait and waiting to hear about the job, im going crazy!!! :wacko:

I dont know about any of you, but since i've moved to aussie land i've gotten obsessed with NRL, so im excited for the footy tonight and this weekend to take my mind away too!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums... we have fur kids too - 2 kelpie cross doggies and one little kitty who thinks he is a bit of a dog too :)

I used to follow NRL until I met hubby who is Rugby Union obsessed and said (jokingly of course) no wife of mine will be watching league! I still like it but rarely watch it any more - I have been converted to a union girl :)


----------



## Newbie32

Wow there has been plenty going on here!!!

Here's hoping the weekend flies past and drops some lively little eggs & rolls in some beautiful pink BFP's!

It seems we are over due for another one now then 

I think its going to be a long week for me.... (even having slept half of the first tww away already lol).

I am so praying this is the cycle for us...i know its only #4 attempt, and others, including others here have been trying for longer, but it is just SO hard to have to wait now that we have finally decided that we are ready!!!

Patience patience...lol


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Ladies,

I've had a busy morning cleaning the house. Finally finished so I can enjoy my weekend yay!! I am 9 dpo still trying to hold off from testing but only have two more days & then I will. Haven't really had symptoms today but it could be because I'll had a busy morning cleaning & running around after my daughter. Who thinks its funny to chase the dogs & cat around the house.

I hope you all having a great day!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi girls - you may remember me telling you about my friend going through ivf who was having her scan today... Anyway she just sent me a text to say all is well and that they have a healthy 6week old embryo with a heart beat of 150bpm! So happy for them - 5th round ivf - really praying she can carry it full term now!


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi girls - you may remember me telling you about my friend going through ivf who was having her scan today... Anyway she just sent me a text to say all is well and that they have a healthy 6week old embryo with a heart beat of 150bpm! So happy for them - 5th round ivf - really praying she can carry it full term now!

That is wonderful news to end the week with :)

Have a great weekend all - let's hope for some more good positive test results over the weekend! Who's testing this weekend? Anyone?


----------



## ginny83

that's wonderful news Angel! I really hope her little bean sticks around for another 34 weeks or so!

Has she made it to this stage before with any of the other rounds?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls!

I have to go out tonight, a friends BBQ, not too keen, but will have fun while there. I thought I'd just check in with my new friends tho! lol

that's a good link from Newbie, but I did read in my FF training that it's better to avoid adjusting temps. It's easier for FF to interpret the correct data when you just enter all of the details (including correct time etc)

2Mums - don't be worried about ectopic pregnancy...my mum had one, she said it was the most excruciating pain ever and bright red bleeding...you will know if it's happening! try not to think about the bad things, it will consume you!

Angel - WOW!!! congratulations to your friend! fxed for her that she will carry it full term - she will be fine, I'm sure!! 

I'm at the same place as LLPM - I thought I Ov'd around the 6th - FF picked it up on the 20th...so here I am back to the start of tww...I have been feeling lots of aches & pains , fairly crampy, very tired, but haven't been sleeping very well, so not looking too much into it. Also been feeling sick...threw up in the shower this morning. yuk! I dunno if that's because of the tiredness too though...

I'm feeling like I'm getting all of these symptoms and it's silly being too early, but then I think what if I am preg, and my 'ovulation' temp rise was just me jumping up in my tww and staying high cos I'm preggy?

I think that's just wishful thinking, but I'm just really wanting AF to show up now and not to have to wait another week or so!!!

have a great night girls!

and by the way, I really love talking to everyone on here, there is always someone on, so it doesn' tseem like a pointless waste of time commenting on threads just for the sake of getting a response... it's good to have someone to talk to all the time! and so good that there is such a mix of people here too!


----------



## Maddy40

As expected I'm out of the running for this month as AF arrived this morning, 1 day early. Onwards and upwards for the August round!


----------



## ginny83

Maddy - sorry that you're out :(

Mum2 - It can be hard to interpret a chart if you're staring half away through, so try not to worry too much about it. Hopefully you'll get your BFP and won't need to temp next cycle anyway, but otherwise you'll be able to see what a full cycle looks like. 

Regarding the adjusting, sometimes I adjusted - but it was within an hour of usual waking time I just left it. Charting is good but you need it with something else - cm checking or OPKs or something else. Even then I'd get EWCM after O sometimes too! 


AFM - I'm going to the movies tonight with a couple of girlfriends. We're having cocktails before hand, so I'm going to try and order a mocktail without them noticing. I'm not a big drinker anyway so it's not that usual for me not to drink, but since we're specifically going for a cocktail I think they'll be a bit suss if I only have a soft drink.


----------



## Pauls_angel

ginny83 said:


> that's wonderful news Angel! I really hope her little bean sticks around for another 34 weeks or so!
> 
> Has she made it to this stage before with any of the other rounds?

2 tries ago my friend got a bfp but had lost it before her scan - she was so disappointed - am so happy that she is already half way through her first trimester this time round with a healthy bub in her womb :)

Enjoy your nights out ladies! Ginny I'm sure you can get away with a mock tail - are you driving - you could use that excuse if you are and just have one mocktail :) we have friends coming for dinner tonight so I'm about to get stuck into cooking... Chicken cacciatore for dinner and lemon meringue pie for dessert :)

I've had lots of EWCM today so think I might get that temp rise tomorrow :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Maddy40 said:


> As expected I'm out of the running for this month as AF arrived this morning, 1 day early. Onwards and upwards for the August round!

Oh Maddy I'm sorry that you're out for July! Yay for August though - hopefully it will be your bfp month!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel- we have two lil furry girls, a shitzhu/maltese 3 yr old, and shitzhu/poodle 9 months. And my fat cat, brought her over from the states with me, she's my love!!!(9yrs) I love the NRL, lucky for me we are an NRL house, I dont understand union, or AFL at all!! But the Olympics are going to out shine all!!! :happydance: Enjoy your O :sex: hahaha, much stickiness to you!!!!!! 
So so so happy for your friend, hoping her lil angel sticks this time, she deserves it, having to go through all those IVF cycles, great news and thanks for sharing, gives me hope!!! 

Newbie- being on cycle #8, i understand the impatience, its so hard when you are ready and want the family!!! :wacko:

Lisa- good luck with holding off POAS, I'm in the same boat, and with each day and each 'symptom' it gets harder to wait!! :dohh:

2woohoo- im trying to wait a whole more week til testing, but may on Sunday morning before partner goes back to work, but will all depend how I feel this weekend, most likely I'll test next friday - start of our weekend!!

Mum2Q- enjoy your night, once your out there it will be fun!!! Thanks for ectopic news, i'll push it out my brain at once!! And fx for you, that those symptoms mean a BFP this month!!! :happydance:

Maddy- sorry to hear darl, but sending you happy sticky egg thoughts for next Ov!! 

Ginny- you'll be fine with your mocktail, tell them you drank last night hahaha, or like Angel said you're driving. Enjoy the movies though, what did you see???

We're having spaghetti with tuscan meatballs, salad, and choccy ice cream for dessert- a great friday night footy meal. Didn't hear from the job, but not too crushed about it, we think its for the best in the end. (still having twinges, but no where near ovaries and not AF type, I get horrible AF cramps, but shes not sure for 4-5days from now)


----------



## Melainey

WOW hello everybody!! You have all been very very chatty today :) I have missed heaps yet again hehe... 

I am so happy for your friend angel that must be so exciting :) :hugs:

I really hope everybody has a great night tonight with all that they are doing :) 

Ginny Mocktails are great hehe Nobody will know the difference :hugs:

I haven't read through everything but hereshow I am feeling at the moment...

STILL NO AF!!! Had little butterfly cramps in my lower stomach but they have gone now! I was convinced that She was on the way because I felt 'wet' down there but nothing! Still convinced I am not pregnant but will see! Will keep testing 'till she arrives :happydance: "my IC came in the mail yesterday so hehehehe POAS ADDICT!!!!

hugs to all you wonderfull ladies xxxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

FX for you Melainey- no AF is a good AF :thumbup:


----------



## LLPM

Well...looks like I might not have not ovulated yet!!! Had major EWCM tonight - Like loads of it, and been super crampy!! A few times ive had ewcm after O, but generally not this much! I feel on a bit of a downer - the thought of potentially starting the TWW again!! Argh!! I'll see what my temps doing tomorrow! :-(


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies - well my dinner was yummy and my first attempt ever at making lemon meringue pie worked! 

2mums our dogs are girls too love them to bits - both were rescues one from RSPCA the other from a bullet on a farm. Our cat was a rescue too - wasn't ever a cat person til I met my little Mo :)

Melainey - crossing everything for you that AF will stay far far away!

Hope you have all had lovely evenings :) our guests are gone now so time for bd given it's ov time! 

See you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies :) 

LLPM don't give up hope I know it's horribleas I am 20DPO(I think) and it seems never ending!! Maybe we both ovulated early who knows :) 
Hopefully we are both just pregnant and are those kind of ladies that don'tget hcg for ages after conception :) :happydance: 

Glad you had a good dinner Angel :happydance: lemon Meringue pie... YUMMY :)

xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM how frustrating! Praying that it is not the case and like Melainey said you are just both preggy!


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM just did a bit of googling and apparently EWCM during early pregnancy is quite common and a good sign of a healthy baby - hoping and praying that is the case for you and that your first ov date is your true one! Looking forward to some bfp news over this weekend! Xx


----------



## LLPM

Thanks ladies! It wouldn't be so bad if I knew I was going to get a BFP at the end of it, it's just the waiting, waiting just for AF to turn up again...I thought I was done with super long cycles!! Also if I haven't ovulated I'll be on my period for my birthday! Such a bummer. 

Glad you had a nice evening angel, we had friends over too which was nice!  
Goodnight xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Hoping for the best for LLmp and Melainey, this wait is hideous!!:growlmad:

I might test earlier than I thought, this Sunday, maybe tomorrow if I get really impatient. I just am not feeling all that positive and we have looked for our next accommodation near our donor and found a great place, going to book it, and if all is good and I get a BFP, then we're only out the deposit of ~$150, and thats a small price to pay for pregnancy, and if not, at least we're ready to try again in August. Such a pain, sometimes I wish we could just go to the bedroom and :sex: ourselves!!! hahaha Would like the BFP, but would like to know either way, getting more AF feelings (still 4-5 days early, but i've started to break out a bit, happens at O and AF) so...sadface!

Hope everyone has a happy night, a great sleep, and a good Saturday!!!


----------



## lisamfr

number2woohoo said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls - you may remember me telling you about my friend going through ivf who was having her scan today... Anyway she just sent me a text to say all is well and that they have a healthy 6week old embryo with a heart beat of 150bpm! So happy for them - 5th round ivf - really praying she can carry it full term now!
> 
> That is wonderful news to end the week with :)
> 
> Have a great weekend all - let's hope for some more good positive test results over the weekend! Who's testing this weekend? Anyone?Click to expand...

Yeah Sunday I'll test fx!!


----------



## Melainey

Trying2b2mums said:


> Hoping for the best for LLmp and Melainey, this wait is hideous!!:growlmad:
> 
> I might test earlier than I thought, this Sunday, maybe tomorrow if I get really impatient. I just am not feeling all that positive and we have looked for our next accommodation near our donor and found a great place, going to book it, and if all is good and I get a BFP, then we're only out the deposit of ~$150, and thats a small price to pay for pregnancy, and if not, at least we're ready to try again in August. Such a pain, sometimes I wish we could just go to the bedroom and :sex: ourselves!!! hahaha Would like the BFP, but would like to know either way, getting more AF feelings (still 4-5 days early, but i've started to break out a bit, happens at O and AF) so...sadface!
> 
> Hope everyone has a happy night, a great sleep, and a good Saturday!!!

It is a hideous wait :growlmad: But sure hopefully it's over soon

And your symptoms are looking very very positive I have high hopes for you :) I REALLY hope you get your bfp so you and your lady can start spending your money on your baby instead of your baby making :) 

I reckon it must be so frustrating for you not being able tojust go and :sex: But think of what beautiful joy you are going to get at the end of thisjourney it will be worth every cent/effort :happydance:

:dust:

xx


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies, fx'd we get some BFP's on here this weekend! 

I had a temp rise this morning, looks like I might have actually O'd in the last couple of days! Although I compared it to my pregnancy chart with M and I had a temp rise and ewcm 5dpo....so who knows?! From that I'm
Guessing AF is either due mon/tues or not till the 6th! Sucks


----------



## LLPM

Angel, your temp dropped?! Must be a pre-o dip! Although if you've been sick it could be delayed like mine! Hope you O soon, if I only just O'd it would be 20 days late! Hope you're all having lovely Saturday's! Hubby's away today so it's just me & the girls, although he did take us out for coffee (to the grounds in Alexandria - recommended!!) this morning. :) xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> Hoping for the best for LLmp and Melainey, this wait is hideous!!:growlmad:
> 
> I might test earlier than I thought, this Sunday, maybe tomorrow if I get really impatient. I just am not feeling all that positive and we have looked for our next accommodation near our donor and found a great place, going to book it, and if all is good and I get a BFP, then we're only out the deposit of ~$150, and thats a small price to pay for pregnancy, and if not, at least we're ready to try again in August. Such a pain, sometimes I wish we could just go to the bedroom and :sex: ourselves!!! hahaha Would like the BFP, but would like to know either way, getting more AF feelings (still 4-5 days early, but i've started to break out a bit, happens at O and AF) so...sadface!
> 
> Hope everyone has a happy night, a great sleep, and a good Saturday!!!
> 
> It is a hideous wait :growlmad: But sure hopefully it's over soon
> 
> And your symptoms are looking very very positive I have high hopes for you :) I REALLY hope you get your bfp so you and your lady can start spending your money on your baby instead of your baby making :)
> 
> I reckon it must be so frustrating for you not being able tojust go and :sex: But think of what beautiful joy you are going to get at the end of thisjourney it will be worth every cent/effort :happydance:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Melainey thanks so much!!! I'm trying to stay positive, but also realistic, and don't want to stuff our chances if we do end up having to try next month..such a dilemma!! Once we all get to the end of this journey and have those lil ones, we wont even remember how terrible these weeks/months/years of trying and waiting were...thats my hope at least, bc we eventually want two, hahaha. 
Still have my fx for you!!!! Any updates?!? ;)


----------



## lisamfr

Morning Ladies,

Hope you all had a good night. We went to the footy. It was an awesome game Go Hawks lol

Well I couldn't hold out any long & I did a test this morning it came back nagitve a big disappointment as I thought I had so many signs. I am still only 9dpo but I haven't got my hopes up anymore. 

Hope you all have a better day then me.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies - good morning! I was shocked that my temp dropped again today but when I compared it to last months chart it did the same thing so might see the rise tomorrow - who knows! 

Lisa don't lose hope! I'm still praying for a bfp for you 9 dpo is still early!

Will be looking out for some bfp announcements this weekend!


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone!

Lisa - I agree with Angel, 9DPO is very early - fingers crossed you get your BFP in the next couple of days

Angel - Hope you get a big temp rise tomorrow :) and I love lemon meringue pie, always my favourite dessert to make!

Hi to everyone else I've missed, hope you're all well.


----------



## Melainey

Hello Ladies :)

Took another test and yet again a BFP :cry: Boobs got a wee bit sore last night and this morning so I think she is on the way! Today is CD40 which is the longest cycle I have had since my M/C so tomorrow I suppose I will be officially late if she is still no here... :happydance: (didn'tfind out until 8weeksalong with the m/c but didn'ttest before that so I am hoping I just don't show good hcg levels! Sure we will see soon :)

Lisa don't give up hope you are waaayyyyyyy early! 9DPO isso early! I am 21DPO and still getting bfn's haha! Keep your chin up :)

2mums - Iknow what you mean none of us will remember this time at all (until we go to try again haha) because we will have our precious little ones to take our minds off it :)

Angel - Hopefully you will O today or tomorrow :) How do you temp?

Good luck to all us women we are so overdue for a :bfp:

xx


----------



## Melainey

Also FF has dotted my cross hairs haha!!It's a little worried I think that they got my O date wrong :haha:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Melainey :) I temp orally. Lots of EWCM though so ov is very close! Have already warned my DH that we'll be BDing every day til the day after the temp rise - he is being very good about it but still reminds me that it is less fun when it is scheduled - poor guy!


----------



## LLPM

Sorry to hear that Melainey, how frustrating! 

Lisa, agreed 9dpo is so so early! Dont count yourself out just yet! 

Angel, praying you catch that egg! 

Ginny how are you feeling? 

2mums, you're so right, it's just waiting, waiting to get pregnant, waiting to get to 12weeks and announce, waiting to get half way, then waiting the other 20 (or more) weeks to meet your little one!!! But once they are in your arms you forget the whole process of how you got to that point (& the pain!!) :) 

So excited for everyone, I love that we don't know each other but we're all good friends, it's nice to have the support!


----------



## Melainey

haha Oh I know it is not verynice for DH's when us women are running around timing it haha Me and DH are still having fun tho :) I just wish the witch would come so i can get my freak on again hehe ( I have a VERY HIGH sex drive normally so this is a great excuse for me to get :sex: all the time and hedoesn't complain too much heheheh) :haha:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Very true about the support LLPM especially when so few people who we do know have no idea we are even trying!


----------



## Melainey

Pauls_angel said:


> Very true about the support LLPM especially when so few people who we do know have no idea we are even trying!

Yeah and I am so addicted to this websiteand this thread haha! Great people! :happydance:


----------



## LLPM

That's right, I think most of our friends know we are trying, mainly because people know we want a similar gap between our kids!! It's not the kind of thing you generally announce to the world though! :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

We are trying to sell our house and just had our first open home :) our real estate agent said there was a great turn out and that he wouldnt be surprised of we sold prior to auction! So exciting! Although it means we will need to be slightly more serious about looking for our next place now :)


----------



## LLPM

Great news! Are you upsizing? Or moving somewhere else? X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey girls!

Just thought I'd check in for the day. My temp jumped back up after having a dip yesterday. Today I have very slight spotting (only when I check internally, nothing when I wipe or on undies - sorry tmi!!:)) so I'm feeling positive that it could either be implantation, or AF will arrive after not too long. At this point, I will be just as happy with either (but secretly hoping for that BFP!!! hehe) I'm not so much crampy as just 'different' - like I feel a bit tight all around my lower tummy & back...& I get a few twinges in the ovary area...

i'm loving this thread too! It's good that there is always someone on to chat to! and heaps of support, you're all great! It kind of takes the focus off ttc and puts it more on sharing our journeys.

everybody knows that we are ttc, well people close to us...I'm pretty open about it & everybody knows how much I want a baby, so I more just joke about it with friends, but talk seriously about it with 1 friend, my sister & my mum... 

Hope you're all having a great day!! xxx


----------



## LLPM

Great news mum2!! Really hope this is you BFP cycle! Could be an implantation dip at 7dpo, probably too early for AF bleeding right? How long is your normal LP??


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

well that's what I thought too...I'm hoping that might be the case! Although my cycle is a bit like yours, thought I was due on around CD 35, but FF says I O'd on CD34.. so I'm playing the waiting game now.

I am always irregular, and this is my first month (half month) charting, so I'm not really sure. The month I used OPK's, I got my period 16 days after my +opk, so I'm assuming normally around 14 -15 day leutal phase?

I will know next month! Or hopefully next year if I get my BFP - I won't be charting til the end of next year then!!


----------



## lisamfr

Ginny what movie did you see with the girls? Did you enjoy your cocktails before hand.

Trying2 &#8211; Sorry that you didn&#8217;t hear back from the job. 

LLPM &#8211; my fx 

That&#8217;s awesome news Mum2

I just got a text message from a friend she has also being trying for baby #2 & for four months and her wish has finally come true. My husband is getting so frustrate every time I mention someone is pregnant. I know five pplp due at the end of December thur to March arrggg. I hope you girls are right that it&#8217;s just too early to test. So know I am not going to test until next Friday & see if my AF comes Monday or Tuesday & start all over again arrggg!!!

As you can see I finally put a pic up of me and my daughter when she was only 9 weeks old. Now I need to work out how to add a signature part.


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Ginny what movie did you see with the girls? Did you enjoy your cocktails before hand.
> 
> Trying2  Sorry that you didnt hear back from the job.
> 
> LLPM  my fx
> 
> Thats awesome news Mum2
> 
> I just got a text message from a friend she has also being trying for baby #2 & for four months and her wish has finally come true. My husband is getting so frustrate every time I mention someone is pregnant. I know five pplp due at the end of December thur to March arrggg. I hope you girls are right that its just too early to test. So know I am not going to test until next Friday & see if my AF comes Monday or Tuesday & start all over again arrggg!!!
> 
> As you can see I finally put a pic up of me and my daughter when she was only 9 weeks old. Now I need to work out how to add a signature part.

Hey Lisa....in pretty sure I recognize your pic!!! What a small world it is, I recognize your daughter from your fb photos, we're friends on there...

We used to work together about 11/12ish years ago in melb!!

I'll send you a friend request on here ;-)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha Newbie - how funny is that! such a small world! Well at least you know what each other are up to now! lol


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, such a small world!!!

Though I've been in Sydney nearly ten years now so other than what I see on fb I haven't seen her in ages!!!

Kinda makes you wonder who else you know who might be trying!!!


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> Yeah, such a small world!!!
> 
> Though I've been in Sydney nearly ten years now so other than what I see on fb I haven't seen her in ages!!!
> 
> Kinda makes you wonder who else you know who might be trying!!!

Yep she is right I do know you :happydance:. It is a very small world.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

caught up best i could, looks like we could get some BFPs for this thread this time around. 

I'm still :muaha: in my mind, thought I was out yesterday, but feeling less AF like, had a vivid dream last, including being pregnant, and I did test, secretly, this morning (don't want to get my girls hopes up yet) There was a beyond faint line, could almost see it, hahaha, not sure if its just b/c I want to see it though, so will test tomorrow, and she is aware of that, AF due in a few days. 
It is nice to share on here, bc some of my friends and family know we're trying, in our case its not like it would be an unplanned accident, so... but day to day details of trying only my mum in the states knows exactly when we tried this time, we skyped and she knew we were away and asked questions and i cant lie to her!! We get alot of support, but will be hard when and if we get the BFP, not being able to share outside this thread! 

It seems like everybody i know and friends on facebook are getting married, which we cant do, and is pregnant, which we're finding hard to do, so its very disheartening sometimes! 

Everybody- fx for you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
Angel- great news on the house, new house= start a new branch of the family, exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

tell me I'm crazy...tell me I'm seeing things!!! (same stick in both pics) I know it doesn't look like anything!
 



Attached Files:







P7260923.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 12









P7260925.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LLPM

My goodness 2mums that is totally a BFP!!! And it's for sure a pink line (not evap!!) massive congrats, test tomorrow to confirm but I would for sure take that to be positive!! Yay xx


----------



## Melainey

Hey ladies :)

You been chatting away again :happydance: 

Oh 2mums I hope that is a :bfp: That would be great :) post a pic tomorrow of your next test :D 

NOthing new with me still waiting on AF to come but she is still M.I.A haha Trying to stay positive but sure who knows anymore! (21DPO and all :cry: )

THat is great about your house Angel I hope it all goes well for you and I hope you catch that eggy soon :D

THat is amazing that some of you gals know each other :happydance: They say 7degrees of seperation but I reckon it's more like 4 these days hehe 

How is everyone this evening?

I had a good day today!Went on some driving lessons with DH (I know i'm lame being 24 and only on L's :haha: So knackered after that :haha: (I hate driving)

:dust:

xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Wow...I thought i wouldn't be able to see it, but I can...very very faint, but I can definitely see the clear line!! so excited for you, I hope so much that you get a darker line very soon, cos I really think this is it for you!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey - I hope you get an answer soon! I hope you're feeling ok!

I know people who have taken longer than that to get their licence. lol once you are qualified, you will probably stay on your Ps for ages...its just such a rip off getting your full licence. I hated having to go through all the tests and paying a fortune!!! How long til you can get off your Ls?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey, i feel ya, although i love driving, I would hate to go through that, i was lucky enough to be able to drive on my USA license for the 1st year (got me out of two tix bc coppers didnt know what to do with it, hahah) and then got my aussie one this year, no L's no P's, but I have to go in every year to update it until I get perm residency. Good luck girl!! Have you gone to your GP for a blood test???


----------



## ginny83

Trying2b - that so looks like a BFP to me too!! :happydance: Do you have a FRER? I bet you'd get a great line on that! What does your partner think??

Angel - good luck with your open house! 

Melainey - sounds like you're having a very confusing cycle! I know miscarriages can really muck up people for a while afterwards - I was fairly luck and my cycles seemed to return to normal quite quickly, but I know some other ladies that it took a bit longer for them to return to normal. Hope this one ends in a BFP in any case!

Hi everyone else I missed, hope you're all well and enjoying your Saturday night!

The movie I saw last night was Magic Mike - terrible/non existent plot line but it was a good perv anyway haha. DF didn't get home from work til latish, so I missed the cocktails beforehand since I couldn't leave til he got home. You're allowed to drink alcohol in the cinema we went to - they sell wine at the candy bar. I made up some excuse about how I didn't like drinking while watching movies (?!). Then we went to a pub afterwards and I had to keep umming and ahhing until the other girls had ordered and went and found a table so they couldn't hear me order. I ended up just getting cranberry juice and then telling them I got a vodka cranberry :haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha very sneaky!! It's a tough one when you don't have your partner there. It will be ok for me as my family & I kind of have an on-going joke that our husbands top us up (my mum & neighbours mainly) so it's not unusual for me to carry that over to our friends...He can just sneak off and get my drink for me without anyone knowing.

I don't think it would be much of a problem for me though, I'm more into a few close friends rather than lots of good friends, so chances are I wouldn't be going out with anyone who I wouldn't tell anyway... easy for me to say though, cos I haven't had a loss, so I haven't had to go through the emotions myself, let alone having to tell other people. 

by the way - what an awesome movie theatre, selling wine! haha - I don't think I'd like it tho cos I'd need to pee all through the movies! lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ginny- smart move on that Cran!! very smooth, and i havent seen the movie, but even for me, hahaha, that would be a good perv movie!! 

I'm having ADD watching the Olympics, 8 channels, i want to watch 4 of them, plus the 2 NRL footy games on right now, she's going crazy with me changing the channel every 3.5 minutes. 

Ginny, I didnt tell her I was testing this morning, :( didnt think it would show anything, and if i told her now and she thought i knew before her it would kill her, so we're testing tomorrow 'together' ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

haha good girl! how exciting! I hope that it's a big dark line!! I have been known to do the sneaky testing without telling DH...mainly cos he doesn't want me to get my hopes up too much so he doesn't like me testing all the time. 

I want to be the one to tell him we're expecting, so haven't even suggested or asked that we test together...in fact, I want to avoid that happening! lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

using frer tomorrow morning, but bc you ladies made me feel so positive I tested again, i know i shouldnt have at night, with diluted urine, and again without telling my partner, (bc she'd question me and i'd have to tell her i did this morning, and again, it would kill her) but ... i had to, hahaha so..thoughts on these? Its a cheapy
 



Attached Files:







P7260924.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 10









P7260927.JPG
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Newbie32

That looks like the makings of a beautiful bfp to me!!!! Congrats xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> haha good girl! how exciting! I hope that it's a big dark line!! I have been known to do the sneaky testing without telling DH...mainly cos he doesn't want me to get my hopes up too much so he doesn't like me testing all the time.
> 
> I want to be the one to tell him we're expecting, so haven't even suggested or asked that we test together...in fact, I want to avoid that happening! lol

I understand that, but with her being the non bio mum, the chances of her feeling very left out/not part of the process is high, i'm carrying, its obviously not her sperm, haha, so she NEEDS to be included in everything, everything is we, ours, etc.. Its so hard for her and other non bio mums so we shall test together and find our BFP (hopefully tomorrow) together, its the least I can do, i already feel guilty as i post these pics and talk about it she's like 2 meters away :shrug:


----------



## ginny83

oh that is so definitely a BFP!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ginny83

How about you think of these as "maybe" BFPs then... because I bet tomorrow's lines will be even darker and more obvious, that can be your actual positive BFP!


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Ginny :) It's weird tho cause it's 7/8th month after m/c and this is the first cycle that it's not regular :haha: It went straight back to normal pretty much! Maybe it's that i'm a little stressed but I don't feel stressed is that possible? :haha:
That was a great move while at the cinema :happydance: I love going to the movies when myself and DH are pissed only bad thing is I pee every 20 mins haha I would love that cinema! 

2mums & Quigley - I never had a licence back home hehe I was always too lazy and I didn't mind taking public transport :haha: it's different over here tho :happydance: I have to do a 35minute test before I can get my log books and then go onto p's for 2 years I think so it's gona take about 2 and half years till i can get it but before I can take the test I need more lessons :haha: I can't park very well in the UTE haha nor reverse that good hahahaha

2mums that looks like a :bfp: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums - I totally understand that, it makes perfect sense!! I have everything crossed that you will both be seeing that line in the morning! make sure you get straight on here and tell us all!! and more pics!!!

Melainey - yeah, it takes ages...it's such a joke! and they have changed the rules even more since I did mine...its just getting ridiculous. Just keep driving when you can and you will get more confident soon enough. I guess even if you don't do much driving, the most importnant thing is to have the licence in case you need to get somewhere. I know heaps of people who don't have their licences though, and they get by.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ginny- i shall think of it like that, bc i'm getting more excited but could be a fluke or something, so tomorrow morning will really be the real test, and we have an appointment with the GP for something else at noon, so i will request a blood test as well! 

Thanks soooo much for the support ladies, in 8 cycles i have never seen a BFP, not a evap, not a chemical, not invalid, so i'm a little shell shocked and very cautious!!! 

I too love the movies that serve you dinner, and drinks/alcohol whilst in the theatre, so awesome!! 
Melainey- you'll get the hang of the ute soon enough, keep practising and racking up those hours, it will be fun soon enough. Hey least its something else to concentrate on in the mean time. But i still think you should have a blood test, and i hope things even out, with either AF or more preferably a BFP!!!! fx!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> using frer tomorrow morning, but bc you ladies made me feel so positive I tested again, i know i shouldnt have at night, with diluted urine, and again without telling my partner, (bc she'd question me and i'd have to tell her i did this morning, and again, it would kill her) but ... i had to, hahaha so..thoughts on these? Its a cheapy

only just saw this one. I don't have a single doubt in my mind that you are 100% pregnant! Congratulations - I am so excited for you girls!!! :):):):):happydance::happydance::thumbup::wacko::thumbup::cry::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> using frer tomorrow morning, but bc you ladies made me feel so positive I tested again, i know i shouldnt have at night, with diluted urine, and again without telling my partner, (bc she'd question me and i'd have to tell her i did this morning, and again, it would kill her) but ... i had to, hahaha so..thoughts on these? Its a cheapy
> 
> only just saw this one. I don't have a single doubt in my mind that you are 100% pregnant! Congratulations - I am so excited for you girls!!! :):):):):happydance::happydance::thumbup::wacko::thumbup::cry::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::)Click to expand...

oh thank you!!! I've never seen a BFP, wouldnt know it if it slapped me in the face hahaha. but ty!!! I sorta feel like a huge bitch now, but I had no idea I would show anything today, as far as I know i'm only maybe 10 dpo. thanks for the positive support, i hope you're right!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

can I ask a stupid question? Im my 'reply with quote' screen, I had a bunch of smiley icons on the side, When im just using the little box at the bottom of scren, how do I get to the faces etc??


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

don't feel like a bitch! Just keep it to yourself to save her feelings tomorrow, and get her up early to test with you. It's totally normal to test early, and I'm sure we're all guilty of doing it secretly for whatever reason!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> can I ask a stupid question? Im my 'reply with quote' screen, I had a bunch of smiley icons on the side, When im just using the little box at the bottom of scren, how do I get to the faces etc??

I dont think you can, i cant see them when using that little box, but who knows :) 

Yeah all be ok when we test tomorrow, hopefully all will be incredibly fan-freaking-tastic!!! Just a little guilt, but I do know I did it with the best of intentions and all with her emotions/feelings in mind! Shhh, now you lot dont say anything :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> can I ask a stupid question? Im my 'reply with quote' screen, I had a bunch of smiley icons on the side, When im just using the little box at the bottom of scren, how do I get to the faces etc??

Each of the icons have a word beside them if you type them with the colans/semi-colans etc they should come up :D I think this is what you are asking???


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums - secret is safe with us! 

Melainey - thanks, yeah, it was what I was asking, I more just want a place to see where all the icons are so I can learn what to write... I'll get there eventually. lol

well after a long day and being very snappy at my poor husband tonight, I'm absolutely busted & ready to crawl into bed! sleep well ladies - 2Mums - I will be crossing everything that we see some great news about you two becoming mums!!! 

sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum2- ty ty ty, i hope so to, i will try to tear myself away from the Oylmpics so i go to sleep so i can wake up and pee, hahaha. i've been snappy in the past few days too, ive still got my fx for you!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies! Well a lot has been happening in here since I was last on!!! We had people over for afternoon tea and then other friends over for dinner (they only just left) - on top of the open home it made for a very busy day!!! Even though it was late I wanted to jump on here and catch up on what I had missed - so glad I did!

2mums they are all def bfps I am so stoked for you! Really looking forward to hearing how you go in the morning when you test with your OH using the FRER!

After our open home our real estate rang and asked to bring one of the ladies who was really keen on our place back thru - apparently she loved it so much she just had to show her daughter! Really excited as she will likely put an offer in before our auction and she is apparently cashed up so we might even get more than we hoped! 

I hope everyone has had a lovely evening! Chat more tomorrow goodnight!


----------



## Melainey

Aw Angel I really hope it all goes well for you :) 

I have been having a lot of heartburn the last few days :cry: haven't had it in a long time! And my body is so itchy !I think i'm getting sick :(

Bedtime and I shall talk to you ladies tomorrow :)

xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning!! I told hubby about 2mums probably being preggy last night and he was stoked! I hope you got your result! What did your oh say???

Angel, that's great news! Especially when most people are selling for less at the mOment!! Good luck!!! Xxxx


----------



## LLPM

Excited for the news today 2mums! :) 
My temp stayed at 98.17, Which made me think maybe I did only ovulate the other day, but then looking at my other charts, I rarely have a temp that high before O (the peak I had last Saturday!) and it's normal for temp to drop after O then rise again around 6-7dpo, which I where I would be at if I did ovulate last Saturday making me due for AF tues or wednesday! Still a bit confusing but going with my gut that I'm 7dpo! :) 
Have a lovely day ladies, we're off to church this morning then having a church lunch, then hubby is preaching this arvo so might not get on til later this afternoon!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LLpm - I still think it's so funny that you temp in F instead of C. haha


----------



## LLPM

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> LLpm - I still think it's so funny that you temp in F instead of C. haha

Hehe, I know! I didn't really think much of it as I figured as long as its consistent within my chart it will still work! 
I realise that's weird for Aussies but having grown up in the UK where fuel consumption is worked out as miles per litre, and I still sew in inches so buying fabric causes me some stress trying to figure how many meters I need when I'm working in inches in my head...so for me it's all very normal!! :winkwink:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Well you're the one who it needs to suit! We can all just convert it to look at anyway. I like how much more dramatic they look in f. The c ones don't seem to have as big a change lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies - well my temp is up today - not as much of a jump as last month but I'm hoping it means I ov'd and that it will keep rising!

We also have church this morning and then my twin niece and nephew's pirates and princesses 4th birthday party but am hoping to jump on at least once or twice to check for a confirmation of bfp from 2mums and potential other news from others getting close (or well past- Melainey) when AF is due :)

Have a nice morning!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel, what fabulous news, hope she makes a hefty offer soon!! In this market, I agree, you are very lucky and I think its a sign of more good things to come for you this and next month :winkwink: Good news about your temp and O too!! fx for a sticky-icky egg!!!! That b-day party sounds awesome, have heaps of fun!!:happydance:
Melainey- some of that sounds like pregnancy symptoms to me, still have fx for you!! :hugs:
Mum2Q- you and your DH are too cute, and thanks again!!! :happydance:
Llmp- hope your timing is right, and all my fx for you!!!

Needless to say, we're over the moon. :cloud9:I tested this morning, after we 'fought' over who was going to the loo first, she forgot I was testing- I went first!!! :rofl: 
We cried, hugged, and am in shock at the moment!!! (wont be really real til AF doesnt show, and blood test and ultrasound to confirm) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-30 08.22.12.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums - that is unbelievable! such great news... I cried when I read that, got goosebumps... so so excited for you! What a great line! so dark!! 

I don't know what it is about you, I thin kit's because you're in a different situation and it's much more of an effort to be TTC, but I'm just absoultely thrilled for you to be able to do this with your OH! 

I bet your donor will be thrilled! You enjoy your sunday with your other mummy!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums I'm so happy for you! I jumped on the minute church was over to see if you had posted! All that effort driving back and forward and $$ to your donow was worth it! I just told my OH your good news! I'm sure your blood test will confirm it as that line is so dark an unmistakably bfp!!! Will be praying that it is a sticky little bean and that all goes well over the next nine months!

Any other exciting news from anyone else today - hard to match a bfp though!


----------



## lisamfr

Congratulation 2mum that's awesome news. What a way to end the weekend!!

Angel that's great news about you house hope you sell soon. 

Nothing to report today. I am just waiting for AF to hurry up so we can try again.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

My only news is that blackmores pre conception vitamins are


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

My only news is that blackmores pre conception vitamins are Only $ 22 at woollies today!!


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats 2mums!!

Knew we were due for another bfp here soon! That's fab news xx

Lovely day in Sydney today, just been out riding this morning and now a day of housework ahead (ew!!!). Starting to see ewcm so I'm thinking o might be a little earlier this month...here's hoping this is the one! 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

good luck Newbie - catch that eggy!!!


----------



## Melainey

OH MY GAW!!!!! I am soooooooooo happy for you 2mums I actually cried on reading your post :happydance: all the hard work has paid of for you and your lady and that is beautful <3

Nothing new with me! Seems to be the longest 2 week wait of my life :haha: Still no AF yet had a little dull cramping last night and was sure that af was coming but nothing this morning :cry: I just want the wait to be over :cry: I wasn't going to test today but I think I will cave on SMU haha not that it will show anything :haha: 

Great day ladies so happy for you 2mums I can't get over it (hope you stay with us through your journey ) xxx

EDIT: another BFN!!! :haha: And looking at my chart even if I ovulated on cd26I still would be 15DPO today and no AF so a little strange this month I think so ...


----------



## LLPM

Back from church and met my friends tiny little (3week old) baby today!! Now I'm so super broody it's unreal! My little girls swooned over her too, So cute watching them love this little baby! :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Thank you all sooo much!!! Support here has been absolutely brilliant!!! xx :hugs:

Mum2- Thank you :) means heaps, we have tried for a long while and we are a bit different, ;) but I know you are waiting and trying hard too, its not easy, I appreciate your happiness and support so much!!! (and your DH's) ;) 

Angel- thank you :) and thank you for starting this thread, and accepting me here!!! Your words and consideration have been next to none these few weeks, ty!!! :hugs:

Lisa and Newbie - ty ty ty :thumbup: muchly appreciated!!! fx for sticky eggs!!!

Melainey- ty, you make me smile! The time, money and effort has paid off, and all is worth it now!! Your symptoms make me suspicious of a BFP, I really hope you get some news, any news, but good news soon!! I understand how much this delayed wait must hurt! :flower:

OH had an appoint with GP today pre scheduled, he loves us- we're always staying to chat, he's great. So he saw my stick, and agreed its a strong BFP. He is doing bloods for me, but not to check for pregnancy as much as how far along, vitamin and hormone levels, a multitude of things, and all the other early preg bloods. :) He says he will also be able to tell if it will stick based on levels of hcg vs progesterone, so fx still crossed. 
Been having slight cramping, gas, pulling behind belly button, and hungry, peeing alot. No nauseas ...yet, but the smells- oh i'm getting some awful imaginary smells! But like Ginny, I'm a little cautious as it's soo early. 

You ladies have been great, and I feel so invested in all of you, I feel so accepted and supported, even though i'm different, :wacko:hahaha, and I'm hoping, although I may not pertain to the category, that I can stay and chat and share your journeys and your BFPs too!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey - I hope you get an answer soon, it must be driving you mad!! I hope so much that it's a BFP too!!! how exciting!

2Mums - would be very disappointed if you didn't stick around - same with Ginny - it's nice to hear peoples stories! And it's nice that we have all sort of gotten to know each other a little, so we can actually get excited for each other. Maybe you can start your temping again for number 2!! :):):)

LLPM - hearing you - I melt when I see pregnant women or babies!

I have had a quiet day today, DH is building his little boy a fire station/police station/hospital thingy...it's basically a wooden thing for him to drive his little cars around and play...so I have been painting that all afternoon. So much fun whe you know what reaction you will get out of it!!

I have decided I will try testing on Wed morning (12DPO) and then again on Friday if AF doesn't show, so hopefully I'll be joining the BFP gang, if not, I will be excited to get my temping under control!


----------



## LLPM

2mums...I've been thinking of you all day! Just so excited! Glad you have a great GP - it really makes the world of difference! 
I guess it's hard for you to feel accepted in some situations! It's lovely that you have support here and feel comfortable sharing your story! I wish you all the very best with the pregnancy! :)


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies :) 

It is a very exciting thread this one and very supportive :) (prob the only one I spend any real time in :haha: 

So today hubby and I went on a 2hour bike ride I almost died haha I think he may be trying to kill me :haha: I haven't done any excercise in like 2 months since I lost my job and I have put on so much weight :cry: Anyone know of any good weight loss solutions apart from the old eat right and excercise?

How is everyone today? Any more news? So happy that you are getting your bloods etc done :happydance:

xx


----------



## LLPM

Haha! I hate that, it's hard to get into the routine of exercise! From experience the best way to lose it and keep it off is to eat right and exercise, crash diets help get rid of certain flabby bits but nothing beats toning! I've always wanted to make sure I was an 'ideal' weight before pregnancy and I was with the girls. 
I found Losing baby weight quite easy, although I only put on 11kgs with poppy and only 9kgs with Maggie. I lost heaps of weight after Maggie was born - a combination of exclusively breast feeding a very hungry baby and running around after a 21month old ensured the kg's just dropped off! I got down to 49kgs which was when I looked my best and felt fantatsic (im only 5ft 2!) I walked for 30mins 5days a week and really toned up that flabby baby tummy, but we went to the UK for 8weeks over christmas and i put on 4kgs and never really lost it - I wanted to lose it before bub#3, but it just hasn't happened! :-( bike riding will help though, set yourself small goals, like 1kg in the first two weeks, it's amazing how even that little weight loss can make you feel really good!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry just caught up! Thanks 2mums I'm ad I started this thread too - I had no idea I'd end up meeting so many lovely supportive new friends! 

Melainey I'm expecting you to be next - I'm still convinced you'll see a bfp this month! I'm not a fan of bike riding - DH is always wanting me to go but I find I end up swollen in places I'd prefer not to be :) i much prefer walking! I lost 20kgs 3 years ago on the dukan diet - it is a pretty good program and eases you gradually onto a maintenance diet and then back onto regular food - worth a google :)

Hope everyone else is well - sorry to not comment on everything!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yep...I'm super clucky.... I decided to get on youtube and look up births...I have cried at the end of every one so far! lol

Melainey, I once got the michelle bridges book, it was really good as it has an exercise program that gradually increases. It took me 25-30 mins a day and you can do everything without leaving home as it has alternatives for gym exercises. It also has a bunch of healthy recipes...It's more about getting into the healthy lifestyle, so a bit more of a motivator than a fad diet which is always good.

Feeling tight in my stomach like I have done sit ups. I am looking forward to the end of this week so I can know where I'm at. As for now, I'm going back to you tube...I've got my tissues... haha


----------



## Melainey

Thank you LLPM & Angel :)

I hope so angel that would make my life :) 

Yeah I will Defo give it a google.. How long didit take you to lose 20Kgs? that's amazing :happydance: Well done to you :) I have a hard time losing weight even tho I do not eat that much i'm putting it down to pcos! I hate it! I've trained and excercised allmy life and was always big :haha: ah well i still found my amazing DH so it's all good :happydance: 

Also LLPM when you holiday it is si easy toput on weight hey hahaha :haha: not nice trying to lose it again tho :haha:


----------



## LLPM

Pauls_angel said:


> Sorry just caught up! Thanks 2mums I'm ad I started this thread too - I had no idea I'd end up meeting so many lovely supportive new friends!
> 
> Melainey I'm expecting you to be next - I'm still convinced you'll see a bfp this month! I'm not a fan of bike riding - DH is always wanting me to go but I find I end up swollen in places I'd prefer not to be :) i much prefer walking! I lost 20kgs 3 years ago on the dukan diet - it is a pretty good program and eases you gradually onto a maintenance diet and then back onto regular food - worth a google :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is well - sorry to not comment on everything!

Wow 20kgs, well done! That would have taken some determination!!


----------



## LLPM

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> yep...I'm super clucky.... I decided to get on youtube and look up births...I have cried at the end of every one so far! lol
> 
> Melainey, I once got the michelle bridges book, it was really good as it has an exercise program that gradually increases. It took me 25-30 mins a day and you can do everything without leaving home as it has alternatives for gym exercises. It also has a bunch of healthy recipes...It's more about getting into the healthy lifestyle, so a bit more of a motivator than a fad diet which is always good.
> 
> Feeling tight in my stomach like I have done sit ups. I am looking forward to the end of this week so I can know where I'm at. As for now, I'm going back to you tube...I've got my tissues... haha

Haha, I used to do that too! I think next bub I'll have it filmed, I think it would be good to look back on...and then DELETE!! Lol. When Maggie was born DH didnt think to cover me up so we have a heap of photos of me lieing starkers with this slimy little bub - they are all well hidden and only shown to certain people! I don't know how people can put their birth videos on YouTube!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LLPM - I know! having never been through it, so not really sure how I will feel, I would kill someone who wanted to sit there & film me! Lol I don't even want photos. I think childbirth is a beautiful, amazing thing...but something I want to experience with DH, look back on and remember, but not have any evidence other than my child of it ever happening. lol

Still interesting to watch tho!


----------



## Melainey

Haha I was forced to watch a birth in PRIMARY school :haha:I don't think I have ever been the same since :haha: It is a beautiful thing tho ....


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Llmp- ty!! :) a good GP makes all the difference, we're confident, and it helps his brother is one of the top baby dr's up here!! It is hard to feel accepted sometimes, I'm well aware that not everybody agrees, for one reason or another, with my relationship and the fact we want to be mums, and to each their own, so it's just nice to be able to be open and accepted here. Its such a trying journey on its own, so to have that is super nice and I feel lucky, outside of here we live in a very open area, we dont worry, and all our friends and family our supportive of us having a family, but too early to include them. Its nice to share with others going through the same trials and tribulations!! 
Melainey- you are hilarious!! Earlier this year I joined the gym around the corner, bc i didnt have the self control to "do it myself" and I think its what helped us conceive, I became the most regular ive been in my entire life of having a cycle, and I dropped about 10-15 kgs, a few more to go but that will be harder now. I do a few classes and cardio and weights. I notice the biggest difference in weight with what I eat rather than what I do to work out. Eating right isnt always fun, but it does work :( Give yourself a cheat day!!
Angel- congrats on 20kg thats awesome!!! Never heard of the diet you used, might look it up for fun!!!
Mum2- I'd love to stick around!! yay!!! omg, youtube pregnancies ahahaha i love it!! Super cute and yes super clucky, hope you get something to cluck about of your owns soon!!! fx!!! Between the tears and a tight tummy...maybe baby!! 
When i go back to the states I allow myself 5 kg(1kg a week) hahaha, its just worth it, and i know i'll just have to work hard when i get back!! 
Llmp- :rofl:(in a nice loving way of course) at your maggie birth pic story!! 
No pics or video at my L&D, just me and my partner, although she's already insisted I fly my mum out, whether she's in the room is not decided, but probably not bc I would like it to be an experience for just the two of us!! 
Just woke from a nap, had a late dinner, chicken, sweet potato mash, broccoli and green beans, might have to make some choc chip cookies for dessert haha!!


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone - just a quick one from me tonight, had a super busy day! Will try and catch up with everyone tomorrow!

Just wanted to say congrats again Trying2!! Lovely FRER!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny83 said:


> Hi everyone - just a quick one from me tonight, had a super busy day! Will try and catch up with everyone tomorrow!
> 
> Just wanted to say congrats again Trying2!! Lovely FRER!

Aww thanks heaps Ginny!!! Much appreciated!! :thumbup: Hope you have a relaxing night! Still thinking sticky thoughts for your lil one!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Melainey

:haha: I joined the gym too haha but we mostly use it now for showers (as our one is broke) and steam room (even tho I hate it DH loves it) so very expensive shower I may add :haha: 

Heartburn is kicking in again :(

I've never really eaten bad or muchand stillmanaged to be bigger than all my friends no matter what I tried :haha: maybe i'm destined to be chubby :haha: I don't like what I see at the minute tho cause it's the biggest iv ever been so i will have to change it :happydance:

2mums your dinner sounds delish :) Who does all the cooking in your life? I hate cooking so DH cooks most times but says that I will have to learn when I become a stay at home mum :haha:

Hey Ginny :happydance: 

Hope you enjoy your night ..

Much love xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> Thank you LLPM & Angel :)
> 
> I hope so angel that would make my life :)
> 
> Yeah I will Defo give it a google.. How long didit take you to lose 20Kgs? that's amazing :happydance: Well done to you :) I have a hard time losing weight even tho I do not eat that much i'm putting it down to pcos! I hate it! I've trained and excercised allmy life and was always big :haha: ah well i still found my amazing DH so it's all good :happydance:
> 
> Also LLPM when you holiday it is si easy toput on weight hey hahaha :haha: not nice trying to lose it again tho :haha:

Melainey it took me bout 6 months-ish of serious dieting to lose the weight - it had to be done - I had suffered from both anorexia and bulimia as a late teen/young adult and stuffed my metabolism as a result - after 4 years of study and poor eating including my honors year where I barely slept ate way too much junk and take away and didn't exercise I had to take action and get my weight back under control. The temptation to let old dieting (ie eating disorder) habits take control was very real hence I followed something with strict ish rules like dukan - I also spent 3-4 hours per week at the gym. I have since puabouts few kgs (not too many but with my poor metabolism it adds up quickly) which I'd love to have lost prior to baby making but have failed to do so have just started lite n easy about 3 weeks ago to make sure I'm not over eating and am having a very balanced diet - I am losing about 300-500g a week which is a safe and controlled way for me to do it and do far hasnt stuffed my ov up (during my eating disorders I didn't ov for13months - 2 different times (so 26 months all up) - am lucky apparently that AF returned to normal once I maintained a healthy weight again and that I do ov (at least from what my dr can tell). I would def recommend a safe and controlled method of weightloss if you don't want to stuff up ov - if you have lots to lose then dukan is all good but if less than 10kg i'd go for a slower method like lite n easy.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry typing on my phone again - so many dodgy typos Ing lady post and managed to delete a whole paragraph somehow mid post! Aargh! 

Left out...When I had my eating disorders I was 10kg underweight so am lucky I can ov at all ...

And should have said... Now I've put on a few kg not 'puabout' ??? Sorry!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I do probably about 75% of the cooking in our house, I'm always stuffing up the vege so she does that, and she's much better at pork and lamb than I am, so about once (maybe twice) a week I'll tell her in the morning its her turn for dinner, when i dont want to do it! She works full time, so i'm your typical house-wife lol, dishes, laundry, cooking, garden, pets, shopping..etc. (we're not a butch/femme couple though, both quite femme--i know there is always curiosity out there) haha
I'm the same way with my size, wasn't built to be small, bone structure doesnt allow for it, never will be, (my sister is heaps tall and skinny, but no boobs or bum, so ill take my body over hers these days (im 5'7'', she's 5'11'') hahaha) but trying to stay at a healthy weight and get toned! I too struggled with eating disorders and messed with my AF/Ov, didnt have one, or was very irregular for many years. I've looked into lite n easy too, but if i can just manage to have self control at the grocery store then we're all good!! Just dont go to Coles hungry!! (with the diet plan and excerise i got between the gym and my dietician I was losing about 1kg a week, now i'm probably closer to where Angel is 300-500g loss a week). And will do my best to maintain that during this hungry time!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums I'm 5'7 too sounds like we have a similar build! I'm hoping to cut out lite n easy in a month or 2 it is just way easier at the moment while we are in the middle of our house stuff to not have to be the one counting the calories! Costs more than I'd like it to though! 

2mums did you hear anything about your job interview yet? 

LLPM, Melainey, mum 2 Q and others I've missed when are you testing next? (sorry if youve already said... I can't remember and asking again saves me scrolling back thru the pages!)

I'm pretty sure I am 1dpo today (will have to wait to see when my chart registers it though) so will likely test on the 11th - and here begins to 2WW again :) will be much easier this time round now that I have all of you to help me stay positive :)


----------



## Melainey

Just watched a movie and had big cuddles with the mister :) :happydance: I was a little low lately because of different things happening in my life and recently that has changed am I am feeling the happiest I ever have! <3 And you ladies are helpng in that :)

I'm 5ft 5" i'm a shortarse hahaha! And I know that I am over-weight but I will have to do something about that very soon :happydance:

Angel and 2mums am very sorry about the eating disorders I can only imagine how that was! <3

Glad to hear that you ladies are on the right weight plan now that is great :) hopefully I can get there one day :haha: 

I have been testing everyday with bfn's I dont want to see another :cry:

So will probably take another tomorrow hahhahaha :haha:

xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey you look gorgeous in your photo so I'm sure you're not too far away from achieving a healthy weight :) praying you'll see a bfp tomorrow or whenever you next test! Heading to bed now - night!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

I'm in NSW 3dpo currently have low cramping


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel- yeah its hard too bc i love my carbs and sweets, and have little self control these days, so not a good match, but getting much better, i have reasons to be healthy!!! Yeah I can understand how lite n easy would be so much more convenient for you right now, and get you back on track, the price was one of the reasons i didnt do it, but ive heard so many good success stories from it, so good for you and good luck!!! I didnt get the job, but we are thankful, there is no way I could have gone to work full time, while pregnant, and my OH works full time and has just started a Masters degree, so it was a blessing that I didnt get the position, and we are blessed enough that I dont really need to work at the moment. 
I want to know too, whats this week got in store for our little group, who's testing, whos at what dpo, or cycle day???
Angel - i am wishing you the happiest, healthiest, stickiest lil egg...looking forward to you temping, and happy to keep you occupied for this long arduous tww!!! :thumbup:

Melainey- what movie did ya watch?? Glad you're happy, that will also help in conception!!! Once you start seeing [weightloss] results, it will be motivating to keep going, and think of the precious home you are making for your lil angel!! FX still very crossed for you!!! And I know how awful it is to see bfn, saw them for a looooong time, but i also know its hard to not test. 

I'm enjoying the Olympics tonight, watching the water polo, used to play so i looove it!!! And since I got a nap in a can stay up a lil later, but need my rest so shall say g'night, and looking forward to checking in tomorrow, although a very busy day!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> Melainey you look gorgeous in your photo so I'm sure you're not too far away from achieving a healthy weight :) praying you'll see a bfp tomorrow or whenever you next test! Heading to bed now - night!

I thought the same, very cute girl!!! and cute hubby too!:happydance: keep your head up Melainey!!! :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jacobnmatty said:


> I'm in NSW 3dpo currently have low cramping

Welcome JnM! fx for you this time around! :dust:


----------



## Melainey

Thank you so much 2mums and Angel :happydance: reading your posts make me happy :blush: :D We will get there in the end i'm sure of it my medium told me so hehehe!! :happydance: 

I really hope that we all get pregnant soon and that we can have a little bump party :happydance: Catch that eggy Angel :spermy:

Goodnight ladies ... :sleep:

These emoticons are hilarious :haha:

:friends: + :drunk: = :flasher: 

:rofl:

xx

P.s the movie was called cheating fate :) was a good movie xx


----------



## Melainey

Welcome Jacobandmatty :)


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies! Well after yesterday's posts about weight loss/fitness I got and went for a walk at 6:30, only 20 mins but better than nothing!!  
My temp dropped this morning 9dpo, so I'm thinking AF will show up either today or tomorrow! So gutted, I always get to this point and hope its a really late implantation dip but then AF shows up!! :( 
Angel, can't believe your temp has dropped again!!!! Must be a fall back rise, all your signs point to ovulationbut no temp to prove it! So frustrating hey?!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome JnM!!! I hope you get a great bfp this month!

Well ladies I am totally confused! This morning my temp is down and my cm is no longer EWCM a tiny bit wet but hardly any there! I am still yet to achieve a temp over 36.2 (cover line)! It's like my body was gearing up to ov but then didn't... Is it possible do you think that I did ov or will today and that my cm just dried up a day early? Really had high hopes for this month now am feeling out and the2ww hasn't even started! Back to work today too and still feeling under the weather - our alarm went off late though so it is too late to arrange a casual teacher to take my class (have to call in begore 6:30) even if i wanted to stay home so I'm heading in... Oh well - will try and jump on when I can today... I hope you all have fantastic days and will be praying for bfps all round!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning all! Lots going on here, as always!

Welcome J&M! 

Good job on all weight loss, I think the most important thing is to do it slowly so you can maintain it, and you girls all obviously know that anyway!! 

Ginny & 2mums, hope those little tiny babies are doing well in there!

Llpm- you're still in with a shot until the witch shows, at least you will be able to start fresh if she does. 

I am testing on Wednesday, if nothing, I'll test Friday, I'm expecting af no later than Saturday so I should have an a swer by the end of the week 

Have a great day everyone! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Angel how frustrating...

I have heard through a few different sources that sometimes being ill can cause your body to try and o but then it doesnt actually manage to. Another girl on a different thread has had this happen several times, and her body generally gears up to o again about a week later...

I think best to keep :sex: just in case!!!

I hope you get some answers soon - very frustrating not knowing whats doing!

You're not out yet llpm...hope that :witch: stays away!

And good luck Mum2 

Melainey you give me such a good giggle with your posts!!! love it :haha:

Welcome Jnm, you will love it hear, such a lovely supportive group of ladies :flower:

So pleased our BFP grad's are hanging around to offer support, very kind of you ladies :hugs:


----------



## lisamfr

Morning All,

You girls have been busy over the weekend. 

Welcome aboard Jnm

Melainey & LLPM &#8211; my fx for you both & wishing you all the luck I can give. 

Angel I was really hoping this will be your month. My fx still for you as it&#8217;s still very early days.

After my negative test on Sunday I haven&#8217;t felt like testing. So I will just wait and see this week if I get the witch in the next day or so I am 12dpo. I&#8217;ve had a little bite of cramping so it feels like she is on her way :(.

I guess I better get some work done this morning. I hope you all have a good morning will check in later. x


----------



## LLPM

Angel, that's what happened to me, delayed ovulation! It's so frustrating but at least you're charting so you'll know when you do O - hope its very soon for you though!
I'm all crampy this morning and feeling out already! Hubby left for college and I burst into tears, just so over it all and feeling helpless! I just don't know where to go from here, do I start taking something again or keep trying with nothing? Do I chart or not? Does hubby go for a Semen analysis?


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Angel, that's what happened to me, delayed ovulation! It's so frustrating but at least you're charting so you'll know when you do O - hope its very soon for you though!
> I'm all crampy this morning and feeling out already! Hubby left for college and I burst into tears, just so over it all and feeling helpless! I just don't know where to go from here, do I start taking something again or keep trying with nothing? Do I chart or not? Does hubby go for a Semen analysis?

(hugs)
Having a bit of a crappy one myself today - seems like everyone around me is getting pregnant except me. Boo hoo. 
I'd say yes re charting - it will help you understand your cycle a bit better if nothing else. 
Hope your day gets better love xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Jacobnmatty said:


> I'm in NSW 3dpo currently have low cramping

Hi - good luck for this month:)


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> Angel, what fabulous news, hope she makes a hefty offer soon!! In this market, I agree, you are very lucky and I think its a sign of more good things to come for you this and next month :winkwink: Good news about your temp and O too!! fx for a sticky-icky egg!!!! That b-day party sounds awesome, have heaps of fun!!:happydance:
> Melainey- some of that sounds like pregnancy symptoms to me, still have fx for you!! :hugs:
> Mum2Q- you and your DH are too cute, and thanks again!!! :happydance:
> Llmp- hope your timing is right, and all my fx for you!!!
> 
> Needless to say, we're over the moon. :cloud9:I tested this morning, after we 'fought' over who was going to the loo first, she forgot I was testing- I went first!!! :rofl:
> We cried, hugged, and am in shock at the moment!!! (wont be really real til AF doesnt show, and blood test and ultrasound to confirm) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

This just brought tears to my eyes. So very happy for you guys!!! Huge congrats. xo


----------



## number2woohoo

ginny83 said:


> Maddy - sorry that you're out :(
> 
> Mum2 - It can be hard to interpret a chart if you're staring half away through, so try not to worry too much about it. Hopefully you'll get your BFP and won't need to temp next cycle anyway, but otherwise you'll be able to see what a full cycle looks like.
> 
> Regarding the adjusting, sometimes I adjusted - but it was within an hour of usual waking time I just left it. Charting is good but you need it with something else - cm checking or OPKs or something else. Even then I'd get EWCM after O sometimes too!
> 
> 
> AFM - I'm going to the movies tonight with a couple of girlfriends. We're having cocktails before hand, so I'm going to try and order a mocktail without them noticing. I'm not a big drinker anyway so it's not that usual for me not to drink, but since we're specifically going for a cocktail I think they'll be a bit suss if I only have a soft drink.

Everyone will know the minute I am pregnant because I won't have a beer. It's a bit hard to fake a beer. :) 
When I was pregnant with my son a rumour at our local pub started that I had cancer because I looked ill and stopped drinking. The first to work it out was the bartended, haha.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

number2woohoo said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> Angel, what fabulous news, hope she makes a hefty offer soon!! In this market, I agree, you are very lucky and I think its a sign of more good things to come for you this and next month :winkwink: Good news about your temp and O too!! fx for a sticky-icky egg!!!! That b-day party sounds awesome, have heaps of fun!!:happydance:
> Melainey- some of that sounds like pregnancy symptoms to me, still have fx for you!! :hugs:
> Mum2Q- you and your DH are too cute, and thanks again!!! :happydance:
> Llmp- hope your timing is right, and all my fx for you!!!
> 
> Needless to say, we're over the moon. :cloud9:I tested this morning, after we 'fought' over who was going to the loo first, she forgot I was testing- I went first!!! :rofl:
> We cried, hugged, and am in shock at the moment!!! (wont be really real til AF doesnt show, and blood test and ultrasound to confirm) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> This just brought tears to my eyes. So very happy for you guys!!! Huge congrats. xoClick to expand...

Thanks heaps!!! Didnt mean to make some of ya 'cry', lol, but loving the support, thanks again!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Callie A

Hi everyone,

pauls_angel thats so exciting to hear about your friend!!!

baby dust to everyone else & myself (3DPO)
fx :)

Callie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel, i agree that your illness might have delayed or postponed all together your OV this month, sooo frustrating I know, but the last thing you want is a weak egg not to stick, and it all happens for a reasons, so keep :sex: but dont get too down!!! Seems like with the house and everything your time is just around the corner!!! :happydance::flower: So sorry you had to go to work feeling crappy, hope the kids are on relatively low key and good behaviour for you, and hope it will take your mind of things for a little while. I want so much for this to happen for you and your DH this month!!! :hugs:

Llmp, Lisa, Mum2Q- everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

Llmp- dont be so hard on yourself, and try not to get down love. Do you currently take anything either natural/over the counter/prescription??? Keep temping and charting, from what these women say its incredibly helpful and may help ease your mind. How long have you been trying, and is hubby open to going for analysis, bc although im sure its nothing, it doesnt hurt to get it all checked out. :hugs::hugs: 

Callie- welcome, and to you and J&M- best of luck :dust: to you both, fx this is your month! 

2woohoo- omg :rofl: your bartender knew!!!! and cancer- geeze jump to conclusions much, but i guess they didnt realize it was pregnancy!! Im having a hard time the last few months getting out of my glasses/bottles of red with friends, ive since said I'm carrying on dry july until christmas time in the states to get my weight down--who knows if they believe it or not!! 

Feeling more nervous and anxious today, OH wanted me to do another POAS, so i did and it was much more faint than I expected/wanted. A little worried.... i guess will do one tomorrow and see if its still there. :shrug:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh 2mums try not to get worried/stressed! It was such a beautiful line earlier and is still such early days - they do say that it takes up to 48hours for the levels to double - so i dont think it should be that much darker today....

Everything crossed that you have a sticky bean there hun xx


----------



## LLPM

2mums! Don't stress too much, I'd wait another couple of days to check the color of the line - there are so many factors that affect tests, concentration of urine being the biggest one! *hugs*

Thank you. - I know stressing won't help! I was on B100 complex for 3 months which helped to make my cycle more regular but it didn't lengthen my LP at all. I've considered taking vitex but I don't want it to mess my cycle up, but on the other hand I just don't feel like it will happen without something. I had an ovarian cyst removed last July, and as much as the doctors say it won't affect my fertility I can't help thinking its put my hormones out of whack, and I'm 90% sure I have ovulated from my right ovary every month since (the cyst was on my left). DH is happy to have a SA! :) I stopped charting on doctors orders, she said I was getting too stressed about it all, and said no charting (oops!!) and bd every other day for the whole cycle, then to come back if I still wasn't pregnant and get liam to have an SA done. We've been trying since November but that's when I weaned Maggie and I had issues with milk for a while. It dried up quickly after I weaned her but then after 2months I started having milk again so she tested my prolactin (assuming it was high and inhibiting pregnancy!!) but it came back low and all my other hormones have been tested and they've all been fine too. She said my progesterone is fine but I'm not convinced. I think that's why I'm frustrated - there seems to be nothing wrong and she said because we already have 2children both conceived first month that a fertility clinic would slam the door in our face so there's no point referring us! We'll see...I'm actually going for another breast ultrasound this week to check its all fine after the issue I had before and then will go and see my GP so will have a chat with her!


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> Angel, i agree that your illness might have delayed or postponed all together your OV this month, sooo frustrating I know, but the last thing you want is a weak egg not to stick, and it all happens for a reasons, so keep :sex: but dont get too down!!! Seems like with the house and everything your time is just around the corner!!! :happydance::flower: So sorry you had to go to work feeling crappy, hope the kids are on relatively low key and good behaviour for you, and hope it will take your mind of things for a little while. I want so much for this to happen for you and your DH this month!!! :hugs:
> 
> Llmp, Lisa, Mum2Q- everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Llmp- dont be so hard on yourself, and try not to get down love. Do you currently take anything either natural/over the counter/prescription??? Keep temping and charting, from what these women say its incredibly helpful and may help ease your mind. How long have you been trying, and is hubby open to going for analysis, bc although im sure its nothing, it doesnt hurt to get it all checked out. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Callie- welcome, and to you and J&M- best of luck :dust: to you both, fx this is your month!
> 
> 2woohoo- omg :rofl: your bartender knew!!!! and cancer- geeze jump to conclusions much, but i guess they didnt realize it was pregnancy!! Im having a hard time the last few months getting out of my glasses/bottles of red with friends, ive since said I'm carrying on dry july until christmas time in the states to get my weight down--who knows if they believe it or not!!
> 
> Feeling more nervous and anxious today, OH wanted me to do another POAS, so i did and it was much more faint than I expected/wanted. A little worried.... i guess will do one tomorrow and see if its still there. :shrug:

Can you get a blood tes, so that in a few days you can get another one to check the HCG levels? 
I'm sure everything will be fine honey - and if not, it happened once so it can happen again! xo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

newbie, 2woohoo, Llmp- i will wait and POAS again tomorrow, I have the form for my bloods but was waiting until tuesday or wednesday to go in, so will base that on lines tomorrow AM. thanks for your support!!!

Llmp- this cycle (what i think resulted in a bfp) i started drinking grapefruit juice, and taking evening primrose oil (from AF to OV) Was still going to gym and taking my multi vit. (stopped drinking alcohol altogether) I was so worried about taking a precription/drastic measures bc i didnt want to mess with my cycle, it was finally reg for 4 months!! Could be hormones but if those have been checked, then i wouldnt think so. I know breastfeeding can throw it out of whack too. I feel awful bc i know having those two beautiful girls and wanting a sibling close in age for them is adding to the stress and pressure. I'd follow drs orders and keep :sex: throughout cycle. And i would do whatever you think is best re your charting, if it will add stress dont do it, if it will ease your mind so you can 'see' what it happening then go for it!! And wouldnt hurt to get DH tested if he's willing! Wish i could help more but have no experience with some things you are having to deal with, re breast feeding and cyst. My dr found a fibroid but told me it wasnt big enough to interfere, i didnt beleive him until this cycle. FX!!!:hugs:
I know this will sound lame, but from advice from another couple, we were singing to my abdomen, singing to the follicle, the egg and the sperm, hahaha, may have helped who knows!! :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Hellooooooo Ladies :flasher:

Just thought I would give you all a flash to wake you up :haha: 

Keep your chin up Angel,hopefully you did O but just keep :sex: Until it is confirmed I really hope you catch that egg this month :) Hope you feel much better soon and your class don't give you too much grief :hugs:

Oh thank you Newbie :winkwink:I do like to make people laugh :haha: 

FX for you lisa and mum 2 Q hopefully you will get those BFP's I know how frustrating it is ! I think I am turning into an old lady with all the wondering :rofl:

:rofl: number2woohoo that is hilarious! I was the same until last year :haha: I was pretty much an alco hehehehe Hope you get that sticky egg!

2mums keep your head up !! Wait until you get your Bloods done and don't stress :) We are all thinking of you x

LLPM must be aweful for you :cry: I have pcos and it is horrible to think that those bloody cysts can interfere with the process! They won't even recommend to remove mine which is weird ! My mother is so worried as I have had this for a long time and when I finally get home I think she is personally goingto escort me to an Irish hospital to get them removed :haha:

As for me today ladies!EXACTLY the same haha No af and BFN sovery confused! have this very wet feeling down there but it is bone dry? Hopefully af is on her wicked way! She can have her wicked way with me so Ican start another cycle :haha: if af is not here by Friday I will go to the doctors ! Although We have to go to docs today (unrelated to TTC) hmmmmm.... DH doesn't know about it because I keep him out of the loop as far as tests because he doesn't really want to know about it he thinks that it will stress me out! SoI think I will have to talk to him later hehe 

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Newbie32

lmao Melainey!!! Ive not seen the flasher here before...thats hilarious...

It really does seem like the universe is playing a few games here and there on this board lately...missing AF's, missing O's...missing BFP's!

Sending out heaps of :dust: to everyone and hope it all gets aligned soon and you all get some answers and some progress!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Aquiss18

Hi Ladies I'm currently 3DPO, My last AF was 07/14/12 - 07/18/12 I believe I ovulated 07/27/12 because I had bad cramping on my left side and stringy clear discharge, My fiancee and I Bedded that night, sex was painful when he would hit my cervix I actually had to stop and wait till the pain had gone.

-1DPO I woke up the next day 07/28/12 with cramping and my boobs hurt and felt like they were stinging/burning, I didn't have an apatite on 

-2DPO and I've had a sore back all morning light cramping/backache and my boobs stung for a little bit but other then that nothing, This is our first month trying, i also woke up today wit a cold sore on the side of my mouth, I normally have tingles but this one just appeared and i only ever get them on my lips or nose, so I was confused, also my hips have been aching this morning, I found it very difficult to find motivation to get up off the couch and do house work, I also felt really off when I went to bed.

-3DPO I woke up feeling relatively good, nothing major i can't stand to long or my back really starts to hurt, my boobs are still tender but not majorly, I had some sharp pains a little while ago that only lasted a few seconds each on my left side and I feel like I'm coming down with a cold.

This is our first month TTC, we only BD the day I ovulated but I'm feeling pretty confident. I don't believe its in my head as I only have cramping/aching.

For the past 2 days my cervix has been high and soft? 

Hopefully we have good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> Hellooooooo Ladies :flasher:
> 
> Just thought I would give you all a flash to wake you up :haha:
> 
> Keep your chin up Angel,hopefully you did O but just keep :sex: Until it is confirmed I really hope you catch that egg this month :) Hope you feel much better soon and your class don't give you too much grief :hugs:
> 
> Oh thank you Newbie :winkwink:I do like to make people laugh :haha:
> 
> FX for you lisa and mum 2 Q hopefully you will get those BFP's I know how frustrating it is ! I think I am turning into an old lady with all the wondering :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: number2woohoo that is hilarious! I was the same until last year :haha: I was pretty much an alco hehehehe Hope you get that sticky egg!
> 
> 2mums keep your head up !! Wait until you get your Bloods done and don't stress :) We are all thinking of you x
> 
> LLPM must be aweful for you :cry: I have pcos and it is horrible to think that those bloody cysts can interfere with the process! They won't even recommend to remove mine which is weird ! My mother is so worried as I have had this for a long time and when I finally get home I think she is personally goingto escort me to an Irish hospital to get them removed :haha:
> 
> As for me today ladies!EXACTLY the same haha No af and BFN sovery confused! have this very wet feeling down there but it is bone dry? Hopefully af is on her wicked way! She can have her wicked way with me so Ican start another cycle :haha: if af is not here by Friday I will go to the doctors ! Although We have to go to docs today (unrelated to TTC) hmmmmm.... DH doesn't know about it because I keep him out of the loop as far as tests because he doesn't really want to know about it he thinks that it will stress me out! SoI think I will have to talk to him later hehe
> 
> :dust: to all xx

Hang in there Melainey,

A girlfriend of mine tried so many pregnant tests with both first & second pregnancy they all came back BFN she used so many brands. In the end she has to do blood test to pick both her pregnancy up.


----------



## ginny83

Angel - It's hard to tell, I think there's a chance you might not have O'd yet, but having your CM dry up is usually a good indicator that it's just happened :shrug: I bet in a few days your temps will become clear though! I'd keep bding just in case though!

LLPM - I agree with the others, it's not over until AF shows up, and I hope it doesn't show up for you!! Not sure what else to offer. I guess if DH is happy to have a SA, you may as well get it done and then you can rule that out. 

Mum2 - I really hope that was implantation spotting you just had and you get a nice big BFP on Wednesday :)

Lisa - hope AF stays away and you get to test again soon :)

Number2 - lol. I actually did ask the bartender if they had any nonalcoholic beer and she looked at my like I had 2 heads hehe. 

Trying2 - Try not to worry about the darkness of the tests! I did a FRER at 10DPO and then another one at 12DPO expecting it to be heaps darker and it wasn't at all!! So I did another one a couple of hours later and it was heaps darker which you wouldn't think would happen after only a couple of hours! Anyway, my point is if you're not having any spotting and it's still positive on the test - your still pregnant :)


Hello to everyone else I've missed! Good luck to all of you in the 2WW :)

AFM - Had a very busy weekend visiting friends and we are in the process of building a house, so we had a visit to the site. 

The day before I got my BFP I went to my GP upset about my miscarriage and wanted to see if she could do any testing. Anyway, after updating the clinic about my BFP I finally had the testing done today relating to the miscarriage and she also got me to have another hcg test done. I won't find out any of the results until my appointment next Wednesday - but I'm really hoping that everything will come back normal and the miscarriage really was just a case of bad luck.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey- I still have my fx for you!!! I think if no AF there's still a chance, maybe ask for a blood test while your at the docs today?!?

Welcome Aquiss

Newbie- I agree, is this the universes idea of a sick joke!! We need answers!!! :brat:

Feel like I'm just ](*,)](*,)](*,)

Ginny- ty gives me hope, which i desperately need right now!! Lost some symptoms ie sore boobs, and have some light cramping, but not convinced its AF based. Exciting about your house!!! I hope all your test results come back good news, we'll keep your mind off it til wed, but i expect full results revealed here, hahah FX!!! :hugs:

I've been keeping busy today with- :laundry: :hangwashing: :dishes: :comp: :brush: :iron: :shower: :mail:


----------



## Melainey

Thank you Lisa :) I am hoping that this is the case! With my m/c Ididnt find out until I was 8 weeks butI wasn't testing before either so I wouldn't have aclue if this was the case then :haha: 

Wecome Aquiss :happydance: looking good! Hopefully you get your BFP this month :) Where are you from??? 

:dust: x


----------



## Aquiss18

Melainey said:


> Thank you Lisa :) I am hoping that this is the case! With my m/c Ididnt find out until I was 8 weeks butI wasn't testing before either so I wouldn't have aclue if this was the case then :haha:
> 
> Wecome Aquiss :happydance: looking good! Hopefully you get your BFP this month :) Where are you from???
> 
> :dust: x

I'm from Adelaide, I'm hoping so too, i feel really positive, I forgot to mention last night, after having sour cream i had heartburn or intergestion!!! I'm really positive!


----------



## LLPM

Trying2b2mums said:


> newbie, 2woohoo, Llmp- i will wait and POAS again tomorrow, I have the form for my bloods but was waiting until tuesday or wednesday to go in, so will base that on lines tomorrow AM. thanks for your support!!!
> 
> Llmp- this cycle (what i think resulted in a bfp) i started drinking grapefruit juice, and taking evening primrose oil (from AF to OV) Was still going to gym and taking my multi vit. (stopped drinking alcohol altogether) I was so worried about taking a precription/drastic measures bc i didnt want to mess with my cycle, it was finally reg for 4 months!! Could be hormones but if those have been checked, then i wouldnt think so. I know breastfeeding can throw it out of whack too. I feel awful bc i know having those two beautiful girls and wanting a sibling close in age for them is adding to the stress and pressure. I'd follow drs orders and keep :sex: throughout cycle. And i would do whatever you think is best re your charting, if it will add stress dont do it, if it will ease your mind so you can 'see' what it happening then go for it!! And wouldnt hurt to get DH tested if he's willing! Wish i could help more but have no experience with some things you are having to deal with, re breast feeding and cyst. My dr found a fibroid but told me it wasnt big enough to interfere, i didnt beleive him until this cycle. FX!!!:hugs:
> I know this will sound lame, but from advice from another couple, we were singing to my abdomen, singing to the follicle, the egg and the sperm, hahaha, may have helped who knows!! :rofl:

Thanks 2mums! I weaned poppy at 10months because I hadn't got my periods back and wanted them to be close, (I wanted to feed til 12months but knew I couldnt have it both ways!) luckily I had one period 5weeks after weaning and fell pregnant that next cycle with Maggie. So I figured it would be the same this time (how naive!) I weaned her at 9.5months and now I feel so bad that I weaned her that early because I wanted a baby that hasn't happened yet! I knew I was lucky that breast feeding was reliable contraception for us (we've had unprotected sex since Maggie was 4weeks old!!) but I hated not being able to do both. I guess well wait and see, it's good to patient and as a Christian I trust God is in control of it all. I'm in the same place, regular cycles, definitely ovulating and want conception to be as natural as possible! And I KNOW my body can conceive and carry a baby so I'm blessed in that sense! 

Really hope all's good with your little bean! 

Melainey - I agree with Lisa, my mum didn't get a BFP on a home test with me til she was 9weeks although She has positive blood tests! I'd go to your doctor and ask for a blood test. How many days late is AF? Fx'd for you.


----------



## Melainey

Ginny - There is such thing as a non-alcohoic beer :happydance: I know becks has one and I am sure there are more :D 

2mums - Thank you :) I think my doctor is sick of seeing me at this stage :rofl: have been seeing him with either me or DH a lot lately and not TTC related hahaha!! I may go to the lady doctor that is there she may be more understanding :rofl: 

2mums your a good lil house wife :rofl: I could not do all that hehe I want to be a superstar so I can hire a butler and maid to do all that while I look after the kids hehehe A real Diva! GOd why can't I sing, if I had a voice I would have been a motown Diva :winkwink: hehehe


----------



## LLPM

Also, 2mums - don't get too hung up on cramping! I had really bad cramping with Maggie, I was paranoid but it was all just stretching and changing in there to make a cosy little home for bub! :) 

And...AF still hasn't shown up! If she is going to show it would be nice for her to hold off til tomorrow so that my LP reaches 10days, I just made it to 10days last cycle!


----------



## ginny83

Melainey - with DS I bought non-alcoholic wine from the supermarket a couple of times when I didn't want to feel left out at friend's BBQs and such. It actually tasted really good!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Llmp- Lucky- with the unprotected since 4 weeks bit, haha, but it does sound like you are on the right path, just stick with it, your lil girls will have a sibling soon enough!!!! Not been there myself, but working with infants and their parents I am aware of the breast feeding battle, and you did what you thought was right, and she got more than some children get, so you're all still blessed. Your body is able and capable, and although my thoughts on God are bit different, I was raised Christian, but have since altered my views on life as a whole, I do believe there is a higher being, a higher source, karma, etc.. and because of that, and I sense you are a good person, with good morals and values and want this for the right reason it will happen, my beliefs lead me to believe, the same as yours, everything happens for a reason, there is a reason for timing, for good for bad and otherwise. It will happen!!!! :hugs: FX!!!
and ty for your well wishes for me, i'm trying to stay positive! Thankd for that cramping advice too!!! :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Ginny - There is such thing as a non-alcohoic beer :happydance: I know becks has one and I am sure there are more :D
> 
> 2mums - Thank you :) I think my doctor is sick of seeing me at this stage :rofl: have been seeing him with either me or DH a lot lately and not TTC related hahaha!! I may go to the lady doctor that is there she may be more understanding :rofl:
> 
> 2mums your a good lil house wife :rofl: I could not do all that hehe I want to be a superstar so I can hire a butler and maid to do all that while I look after the kids hehehe A real Diva! GOd why can't I sing, if I had a voice I would have been a motown Diva :winkwink: hehehe

Yeah I think we annoyed our DR too but he ended up loving us and wasn't annoyed at all. But go somewhere bc I think I want your blood test results more than you!! :rofl: 
I am a good housewife and I tell her that everyday, :haha: no but she does appreciate it, and I dont mind it, I am a homebody and love making a nice home for us and our pets and hopefully our bub. I do have to admit that we have a house cleaner that comes in every two weeks bc i detest doing the floors and dusting, and I am not thrilled about the bathrooms, I do some cleaning, kinda love vacumming :wacko: hahaha but mostly the picking up, organizing and the day to day chores. 
I'll bet you'd be a fantabulous Diva!!! Kepp on dreaming girl!! :serenade:

Bring on the non-alcoholic beer for us all, hahaha :drunk:


----------



## LLPM

Trying2b2mums said:


> Llmp- Lucky- with the unprotected since 4 weeks bit, haha, but it does sound like you are on the right path, just stick with it, your lil girls will have a sibling soon enough!!!! Not been there myself, but working with infants and their parents I am aware of the breast feeding battle, and you did what you thought was right, and she got more than some children get, so you're all still blessed. Your body is able and capable, and although my thoughts on God are bit different, I was raised Christian, but have since altered my views on life as a whole, I do believe there is a higher being, a higher source, karma, etc.. and because of that, and I sense you are a good person, with good morals and values and want this for the right reason it will happen, my beliefs lead me to believe, the same as yours, everything happens for a reason, there is a reason for timing, for good for bad and otherwise. It will happen!!!! :hugs: FX!!!
> and ty for your well wishes for me, i'm trying to stay positive! Thankd for that cramping advice too!!! :)

Thank you! I loved breast feeding, if you can (&want to!) it's worth the battle in those early days. 
It's been really nice 'getting to know you', obviously as a Christian I have bible based views on homosexuality, but I also have views on sex outside of marriage etc. But please know I don't expect non-Christians to live the way I do or believe what I believe, and I'm certainly not perfect. I've been convicted that what the bible says is true and all I can do is try and be the person God wants me to be! I see you as a friend and don't want our differing views to come between that! :)


----------



## Melainey

Firstly- i am addicted to this thread so much that I almost burnt the house down :rofl: Lets just say that I am having extremely HARD boiled eggs :rofl:

Ginny - I have an amazing friend who is vegitarian, doesn't drink and doesn't smoke (I said to her when we are 90 we aregoing on a heroin binge as we don't do drugs :rofl: and she drinks that non alcoholic stuff and it is amazing! If I didn't love the feeling of being drunk so much I would switch hehehehe! 

2mums I have the same beliefs as you and I was technically raised kinda christian (baptised, communion and confirmation, althought I think the Irish just do it these days for the alcoholic session that occurs afterwards) My mum wasnot religiousbut I was as a kid but am not anymore, I believe in Karma etc... And LLPM I agree I think by what I have learned over speaking to you over this website, you seem loving and kind and you will get your BFP very soon :happydance:

I'm gona keep dreaming hehehe I think what I will do IF reincarnation does occur in the future I will build a time machine and travel back to the 60's as an african-american (with a great soul voice) and will be a massive diva hehehe And will meet with Michael Jackson who is my Idol :) hehe Feeling a bit kooky today :rofl:

xx


----------



## ginny83

LLPM - might be a weird question, but what do you mean by Christian? I was raised as a Catholic and my DF was raised a Protestant - so to keep the peace with our families we're not going through with any traditions of either religion and will just bring him up as a general Christian.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> Llmp- Lucky- with the unprotected since 4 weeks bit, haha, but it does sound like you are on the right path, just stick with it, your lil girls will have a sibling soon enough!!!! Not been there myself, but working with infants and their parents I am aware of the breast feeding battle, and you did what you thought was right, and she got more than some children get, so you're all still blessed. Your body is able and capable, and although my thoughts on God are bit different, I was raised Christian, but have since altered my views on life as a whole, I do believe there is a higher being, a higher source, karma, etc.. and because of that, and I sense you are a good person, with good morals and values and want this for the right reason it will happen, my beliefs lead me to believe, the same as yours, everything happens for a reason, there is a reason for timing, for good for bad and otherwise. It will happen!!!! :hugs: FX!!!
> and ty for your well wishes for me, i'm trying to stay positive! Thankd for that cramping advice too!!! :)
> 
> Thank you! I loved breast feeding, if you can (&want to!) it's worth the battle in those early days.
> It's been really nice 'getting to know you', obviously as a Christian I have bible based views on homosexuality, but I also have views on sex outside of marriage etc. But please know I don't expect non-Christians to live the way I do or believe what I believe, and I'm certainly not perfect. I've been convicted that what the bible says is true and all I can do is try and be the person God wants me to be! I see you as a friend and don't want our differing views to come between that! :)Click to expand...

I do plan on, and want to breast feed badly so hope all goes good with that!! :) I've enjoyed getting to know you and all the other women on here, I know we all come from various backgrounds with different beliefs. I'm aware the Christians in here including yourself may or may not agree with my lifestyle, and that's ok, we're all different and that's what makes the world turn. I do very very much appreciate the support I get despite those different beliefs. I have a quite religious sister, but she's worked on being ok with my situation, took her a while though, but now she's great and loves my partner. As someone who's been with men and women, both in very serious, loving, caring monogamous relationships, I happened to have found that what I needed in a partner, it just came in a womans packaging, just happened like that, I looked high and low, all over, but just didn't find what I needed in a man, despite my efforts, haha. I live my life as many Christians/religious people do, minus that one big fact, :winkwink:, but I treat others the way I want to be treated, I respect everyone, I try to be the best person I can be, I don't judge others as its not my place, and I do believe how I live my life these days will dictate where I go when I pass on, but I dont necessarily believe in Heaven and Hell....its all very confusing, but I hope I am making sense. So as to not create a massive political/religious debate, as we have enough to worry about, I'll just say I feel the same as you, I am grateful for these friendships, we are similar and yet so very different and I dont expect anything to come in between what we have going on here!!! Much love for everyone, including and especially you Llmp!! :hugs:


----------



## number2woohoo

Non alcoholic beer - blech. 

I'm a bit of a believer in what goes around, comes around. I try to behave in a manner that will make others and therefore myself feel good. That's about as religious as it gets here. It's not a bad approach though as far as how to behave with others - which is what lots of christianity seems to be based on. I mean lots of it is guidelines on how to live a good life - and I try to do that too.


----------



## LLPM

ginny83 said:


> LLPM - might be a weird question, but what do you mean by Christian? I was raised as a Catholic and my DF was raised a Protestant - so to keep the peace with our families we're not going through with any traditions of either religion and will just bring him up as a general Christian.

Hi Ginny, yeah I think a lot of christianity is misunderstood! It seems lot of people don't really understand what it is or what it means!
In a nutshell, 
 That the Bible as originally given is the Word of God which reveals God clearly. It is the supreme authority and can be relied upon fully in all matters of faith and conduct today.
 That God is the creator. He is one and yet three persons; the Father, the Son and the Holy Spirit, living and interrelating in perfect unity forever.
 That all people are by nature sinful, rebellious and dead towards God. They are therefore guilty before God and stand condemned to hell.
 That God in his love sent his Son, Jesus Christ. He was conceived by the Holy Spirit and born of a virgin Mary. He is human, yet without sin.
 That God's chosen people are redeemed from the penalty and power of sin only by Christ's single, perfect sacrificial death which was sufficient for all people. He willingly acted as our representative and substitute before God. Our redemption is not by works but by God's unmerited grace.
 That Jesus Christ rose from the dead in bodily form and ascended to heaven and is seated with all authority at the right hand of the Father as the one true mediator between God and people.
 That by God's mercy his Holy Spirit brings about spiritual rebirth in his people by granting the individual sinner repentance towards God and faith in the Lord Jesus Christ through God's Word
 That the Holy Spirit indwells and works in believers to empower them to live Godly lives, to give gifts for the ministry of the church, to inspire love for one another and to bring glory to the Lord Jesus Christ.
 That according to his promise, Jesus will return personally and visibly for the final judgment of all people. Those who are his will be rescued from his wrath and raised to be with him forever.This is the Christian's great hope and confidence.

I copied this from our churches "what we believe" section as it sums it up well, I wouldn't usually write in sentences like that so if anything doesn't make sense let me know...it can be hard to grasp it all and I understand that some of you don't agree with lots of this, but this is what I believe! :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey- you crack me up, enjoy those HARD eggs!!! may it be a sign of good hearty sticky eggs for the women in here!!! Good luck with the no alcohol whilst pregnant (and breast feeding) :haha: 
You're going to the 60s and I was born in the wrong era and would love going to the 40s, 50s, hahaha I love Frank Sinatra!!! Dont get me wrong, 80s music rocks, but I love me some goood oldies!! 
Ginny- I think that's a good plan, 'general' Christian will give him the morals and values as most religions at the base teach the same ways of life. I was raised Presbyterian, my mothers side had everything from atheist to Mormonism, and my fathers side was (all types of)-Christianity /eastern orthodox. As long as you both agree, then you will be doing the right thing, nothing is more confusing to a child to see their parents disagree on such important things. 
I plan on exploring many beliefs with our children (age appropriately), they can then choose their own paths when they are older (thats how my partner and I were both raised), but the thing I will not back down from is teaching them, religion or not, is to be a respectful, helpful, caring, decent person in the community!!!


----------



## Melainey

Those hard eggs were delish hehe Lets hope it doesmean sticky hard eggs for all :D

Yeah I believe in science and evolution and yeah I do believe in angels and spirits but just not in a religious way I suppose! I'm sure there is something out there but just not sure what ! My question always was how can something just be? Who made god? Etc... And it still gets me !It's like what came first the chicken or the egg... Maybe I should come back as a philosopher/diva :haha: But as 2mums said once my children treat others with respect and don't do wrong I don't care what religion they are! My mum did great with us (neither myself or my brothers were ever in trouble with the law and always did good deads etc) and that was without religion. I believe there is good and bad in everyone of us and that the choice is within to choose which path to take. 

Basically from all that rambling I LOVE EVERYBODY :happydance: I don't care if you are black, white, pink or purple - gay,straight, trans gender - religious or non religious.. The world would be a bit bland if there were no grey patches :D I say live life to the full and be happy! And :flasher: somebody once in awhile it's fun hehe


----------



## ginny83

Well DF and I both don't follow our religions properly - we don't go to church or anything. We're not even planning on getting married in a church. But at the same time we like the thought of our kids believing in God, so we figure this is good approach for us. DS can figure out his own specifics if he chooses to be interested in it all.


----------



## lisamfr

Welcome Aquiss

My breasts feel tender today but not increasingly tender to touch tho&#8230;.I think I am back to being hopeful. I keep making trips to the bathroom waiting to see is AF has arrived. Sure a productive day is the office :) . How many day's past should you really test at or should start so show your BFP?

Same here I don't follow our religion. But we did get married in a Church & I did baptist my daughter.


----------



## Aquiss18

Getting really anxious I so wanna pee on a stick but I know it's way to early! Plus my Internet cheapies haven't arrived yet! Only 11 more days! How do you ladies manage not to go insane!


----------



## ginny83

Lisa, this pregnancy I got a BFP at 9DPO, but that's only because I used a FRER - the IC I used on the same day was soooooooo faint.

The last pregnancy I also started getting super faint lines at 9DPO and didn't get a proper BFP until 11DPO.

Everyone is so different though - I know there are people on here that didn't get their BFP until 12 or 14DPO :)


----------



## Melainey

Lisa - my boobs are a little tender too :) Not too much tho thank bloody god! :haha:

Aquiss - I started testing at 11DPO and I am now 23DPO and still going crazy haha!

ladies try this it is hilarious I found it in a different thread

https://www.thepregnancytester.com/

My result was (1) a baby girl, 6lb 8oz and the father was boss hogg :rofl:
(2) ababy boy,14lbs and 7oz(monster child- i would have novagina left :rofl: )an the father was fabio :haha:

Just a little humour to keep us a little sane :D xx

:dust:


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> Welcome Aquiss
> 
> My breasts feel tender today but not increasingly tender to touch tho.I think I am back to being hopeful. I keep making trips to the bathroom waiting to see is AF has arrived. Sure a productive day is the office :) . How many day's past should you really test at or should start so show your BFP?
> 
> Same here I don't follow our religion. But we did get married in a Church & I did baptist my daughter.

Implantation will take 7 to 10 days after fertilisation. Then it will usually take 2 to 3 days for HCG levels to start to rise high enough to be detected by a home test. The HCG only starts to rise after implantation. So the very earliest, ever, would really be about 8 days post ovulation - but that's not going to work for many people - and that calculation above explains why some ppl don't get a positive till 13 or 14 DPO. Plus, different tests react with different amounts of HCG - that's why some are positive earlier than others (like FRER - First Response Early Result - they detect a low amount of HCG). This can be good and bad - the bad is you do sometimes detect pregnancies that don't "work" - if you weren't testing so early you'd just think your period was a day or two late instead of realising it was an early M/C.


----------



## lisamfr

ginny83 said:


> Lisa, this pregnancy I got a BFP at 9DPO, but that's only because I used a FRER - the IC I used on the same day was soooooooo faint.
> 
> The last pregnancy I also started getting super faint lines at 9DPO and didn't get a proper BFP until 11DPO.
> 
> Everyone is so different though - I know there are people on here that didn't get their BFP until 12 or 14DPO :)

What's annoying me is I now with my 1st pregnancy it showed up before I had my AF. But I was so excited :happydance: that I didnt pay attention to how many days early it did show up on the test. I am due today or tomorrow so going to try and hold off until wednesday or thursday but its sooo hard!!!


----------



## Aquiss18

I should have my Internet cheapies by the 8th the person hasn't even posted them yet but as soon as I receive them I'm going to test as I should be about 12DPO! Just hoping this is my month, I have pretty strong O pains so I figure that's a good sign!


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> Lisa - my boobs are a little tender too :) Not too much tho thank bloody god! :haha:
> 
> Aquiss - I started testing at 11DPO and I am now 23DPO and still going crazy haha!
> 
> ladies try this it is hilarious I found it in a different thread
> 
> https://www.thepregnancytester.com/
> 
> My result was (1) a baby girl, 6lb 8oz and the father was boss hogg :rofl:
> (2) ababy boy,14lbs and 7oz(monster child- i would have novagina left :rofl: )an the father was fabio :haha:
> 
> Just a little humour to keep us a little sane :D xx
> 
> :dust:

Melainey OMG why havent you gone & done a blood test ???


----------



## ginny83

Also, remember that even if you chart it's not 100% accurate on when you O'd. It might be out by a day or two.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

..


----------



## Melainey

Have been waiting for a BFPbut they are all still bfn :cry: And Idon't want to see a blood neg and still not have AF if ya get me? 

But I think I will go this week some stage as I am getting imaptient :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

What happened to your post 2mums? It disappeared? 

I would like to know too? (but as 2mums said not to offend anybody tho :happydance: )


----------



## Trying2b2mums

number2woohoo said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Aquiss
> 
> My breasts feel tender today but not increasingly tender to touch tho.I think I am back to being hopeful. I keep making trips to the bathroom waiting to see is AF has arrived. Sure a productive day is the office :) . How many day's past should you really test at or should start so show your BFP?
> 
> Same here I don't follow our religion. But we did get married in a Church & I did baptist my daughter.
> 
> Implantation will take 7 to 10 days after fertilisation. Then it will usually take 2 to 3 days for HCG levels to start to rise high enough to be detected by a home test. The HCG only starts to rise after implantation. So the very earliest, ever, would really be about 8 days post ovulation - but that's not going to work for many people - and that calculation above explains why some ppl don't get a positive till 13 or 14 DPO. Plus, different tests react with different amounts of HCG - that's why some are positive earlier than others (like FRER - First Response Early Result - they detect a low amount of HCG). This can be good and bad - the bad is you do sometimes detect pregnancies that don't "work" - if you weren't testing so early you'd just think your period was a day or two late instead of realising it was an early M/C.Click to expand...

That is my worry, got a very early BFP, and just hoping/praying/begging for it to stick, my lines have been very faint today, but no spotting or AF, so not sure what to think. I tested (I think) I was 10dpo. 

Lisa FX for you!!!! 

I feel ya Melainey but the rest of us want your blood test results :rofl: FX!! xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> What happened to your post 2mums? It disappeared?
> 
> I would like to know too? (but as 2mums said not to offend anybody tho :happydance: )

I took it down, thought it may be inappropriate for this forum/thread ??:shrug:


----------



## Melainey

Trying2b2mums said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Aquiss
> 
> My breasts feel tender today but not increasingly tender to touch tho.I think I am back to being hopeful. I keep making trips to the bathroom waiting to see is AF has arrived. Sure a productive day is the office :) . How many day's past should you really test at or should start so show your BFP?
> 
> Same here I don't follow our religion. But we did get married in a Church & I did baptist my daughter.
> 
> Implantation will take 7 to 10 days after fertilisation. Then it will usually take 2 to 3 days for HCG levels to start to rise high enough to be detected by a home test. The HCG only starts to rise after implantation. So the very earliest, ever, would really be about 8 days post ovulation - but that's not going to work for many people - and that calculation above explains why some ppl don't get a positive till 13 or 14 DPO. Plus, different tests react with different amounts of HCG - that's why some are positive earlier than others (like FRER - First Response Early Result - they detect a low amount of HCG). This can be good and bad - the bad is you do sometimes detect pregnancies that don't "work" - if you weren't testing so early you'd just think your period was a day or two late instead of realising it was an early M/C.Click to expand...
> 
> That is my worry, got a very early BFP, and just hoping/praying/begging for it to stick, my lines have been very faint today, but no spotting or AF, so not sure what to think. I tested (I think) I was 10dpo.
> 
> Lisa FX for you!!!!
> 
> I feel ya Melainey but the rest of us want your blood test results :rofl: FX!! xxClick to expand...

:rofl: trust me I want it too hehe I may mention it to the doc ;) hehehe


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> What happened to your post 2mums? It disappeared?
> 
> I would like to know too? (but as 2mums said not to offend anybody tho :happydance: )
> 
> I took it down, thought it may be inappropriate for this forum/thread ??:shrug:Click to expand...

hee - now I wanna know what it said.


----------



## Melainey

Trying2b2mums said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> What happened to your post 2mums? It disappeared?
> 
> I would like to know too? (but as 2mums said not to offend anybody tho :happydance: )
> 
> I took it down, thought it may be inappropriate for this forum/thread ??:shrug:Click to expand...

Hmmmm yeah maybe :flower:

Ah well we will find out one day! My husband doesn't agree with it either but it's mainly men with himbut he has his own reasons for that and I will not judge! But we do argue over it all the time hehe I have many homosexual friends and I love them to pieces and he maybe doesn't get that! x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

number2woohoo said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> What happened to your post 2mums? It disappeared?
> 
> I would like to know too? (but as 2mums said not to offend anybody tho :happydance: )
> 
> I took it down, thought it may be inappropriate for this forum/thread ??:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> hee - now I wanna know what it said.Click to expand...

I will send it to you in a private message :)


----------



## Melainey

Here is my chart ladies - Just something for you guys to have a gander at if you wish :happydance:

And my cervix is med, soft and open at the moment so I amnot sure as to how the cervix is suppose to be at any time during a cycle if any of you know that would be great :hugs:

Just had a cuppa green tea :coffee: and it made me feel a lil ill of a while but am ok again now :happydance: <==== I am going to start dancing like this it is too cute for my liking!! :happydance:

x
 



Attached Files:







BBT CHART 3.jpg
File size: 78.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lisamfr

ginny83 said:


> Also, remember that even if you chart it's not 100% accurate on when you O'd. It might be out by a day or two.

thanks ginny. I am not charting only using the OPK


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Here is my chart ladies - Just something for you guys to have a gander at if you wish :happydance:
> 
> And my cervix is med, soft and open at the moment so I amnot sure as to how the cervix is suppose to be at any time during a cycle if any of you know that would be great :hugs:
> 
> Just had a cuppa green tea :coffee: and it made me feel a lil ill of a while but am ok again now :happydance: <==== I am going to start dancing like this it is too cute for my liking!! :happydance:
> 
> x

As far as I can tell, which isn't far bc my knowledge is slim to none on these charts, your temp and your cervix are telling two different stories, but... take that with a grain of salt bc I never checked my cervix for 'height' and hard or soft, and didnt temp either.... so I probably shouldnt have even answered your post, hahaha, but... I do agree with your dancing :happydance: very cute!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hehehe yeah I haven't got a clue... Well I am starting to get minor cramps now :) Hopefully she will show her wicked head just so Ihave piece of mind and can start again :happydance: 

However I have been in the best of spirits the past couple of days which is unusual for my af :haha: I just don't know anymore! Maybe my body is morphing into something completely different! Maybe I will wake up as the hulk :winkwink:


----------



## ginny83

lisamfr said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> Also, remember that even if you chart it's not 100% accurate on when you O'd. It might be out by a day or two.
> 
> thanks ginny. I am not charting only using the OPKClick to expand...

Well the times I've used OPKs and charting, my chart had confirmed O anywhere from 2 - 4 days after getting a positive OPK :)


----------



## ginny83

Melainey - I still think you O'd on CD26, not that its helps your situation much sorry!


----------



## ginny83

Melainey, what happens if you take away your positive OPK??


----------



## Melainey

Nothing happend when I took it away last week? 

Yeah I think I may have O'd then but even then I would still be late :rofl: I would just be happy if the witch came now to be honest hehe


----------



## Melainey

Nothing happend when I took it away last week? 

Yeah I think I may have O'd then but even then I would still be late :rofl: I would just be happy if the witch came now to be honest hehe


----------



## number2woohoo

I've really had a very good go at feeling cervix position and 'feel' and I'll be buggered if I can work out when it feels any different one day to the next. I suppose it's just going to get ridiculous if I ask how, hahaha.


----------



## Melainey

I just hope i'm feeling the right thing hahahaha!! I just put my index or middle finger (after washing obviously) up my hoohaa! And pretty much feel the last thing that you can reach! Sometimes it is too highand you can't reach it! And it has like a dimple on it haha and it gets wider I suppose when it opens. Hope this helps haha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

2woohoo- :rofl: interesting answers i'm sure. 

One would think being in a same sex relationship I would be good at that, but nope, cant tell a damn thing. The only thing i've ever noticed was the day before my bfp, was so tight/swollen I couldnt get even a pinky up there, i was trying to check cm. 

Melainey- a very reserved answer from you, hahaha!!! nice one!! :rofl:

going to take my cat to the vet, and run an errand or two, check back in a bit!!


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> I just hope i'm feeling the right thing hahahaha!! I just put my index or middle finger (after washing obviously) up my hoohaa! And pretty much feel the last thing that you can reach! Sometimes it is too highand you can't reach it! And it has like a dimple on it haha and it gets wider I suppose when it opens. Hope this helps haha

Thanks Melainey, for explaining. I check but I dont think I was doing it right. Actually I dont think I was doing right I didnt know what I was looking for.:shrug:


----------



## Melainey

I have a more professional side to me also :winkwink: 

Aww hope fur baby is ok :hugs: 

Cramps are gone I think I just needed some time on the toilet :rofl: (TMI?)

I should really get off the net and do something productivelike go the gym But I couldn't be arsed haha!

Talk to you soon x


----------



## Melainey

lisamfr said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> I just hope i'm feeling the right thing hahahaha!! I just put my index or middle finger (after washing obviously) up my hoohaa! And pretty much feel the last thing that you can reach! Sometimes it is too highand you can't reach it! And it has like a dimple on it haha and it gets wider I suppose when it opens. Hope this helps haha
> 
> Thanks Melainey, for explaining. I check but I dont think I was doing it right. Actually I dont think I was doing right I didnt know what I was looking for.:shrug:Click to expand...

You are very welcome :happydance: I was feeling some weird shit when I did it first haha! It was funny cause I even got DH to have a look and he was all like "I don't know what i'm looking for" and gave me a cheeky face cause he thought that it was a ploy to get him to "examine"me with his sausage heheheheheheh Was very funny , even though I do have a HIGH sex drive, in this instance I was not looking for anything but my cervix :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> I just hope i'm feeling the right thing hahahaha!! I just put my index or middle finger (after washing obviously) up my hoohaa! And pretty much feel the last thing that you can reach! Sometimes it is too highand you can't reach it! And it has like a dimple on it haha and it gets wider I suppose when it opens. Hope this helps haha
> 
> Thanks Melainey, for explaining. I check but I dont think I was doing it right. Actually I dont think I was doing right I didnt know what I was looking for.:shrug:Click to expand...

I seem to be doing it right, and finding the right thing, but can't seem to tell the difference one day to the next. LOL.


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> "examine"me with his sausage

Bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Melainey

Haha yeah sometimes it is hard... I only the past few days noticed it was open :happydance: cause before it was always closed! And it feels heaps different when opened! Maybe this is AF on the way :)


----------



## Melainey

number2woohoo said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> "examine"me with his sausage
> 
> BahahahahahahahahaClick to expand...

I love the sausage hehehe :winkwink: 

Fook I am feeling in a very good mood today :happydance:


----------



## LLPM

You guys are hilarious! Melainey your chart still looks amazing?! Triphasic? I'm so desperate to know what's going on with you, you should have an answer by now for sure!


----------



## Melainey

Thanks LLPM :)

I know it is crazy that I still don't know but I reckon that I just O'd late :cry:

I am going to make sure that I/we know something by the end of the week :happydance: will have to get a blood test I think :)


----------



## Aquiss18

Staring to get sharp pains in my belly... I'm quite uncomfortable!


----------



## number2woohoo

Aquiss18 said:


> Staring to get sharp pains in my belly... I'm quite uncomfortable!

At 3 DPO, it's a bit early for implantation yet. It's more likely that you're just more in tune to notice little twinges that you otherwise wouldn't even think twice about! So hard to be patient, isn't it.


----------



## Melainey

Aquiss18 said:


> Staring to get sharp pains in my belly... I'm quite uncomfortable!

What Dpo are you?

I am having pains behind my bellybutton but that could be anything! :haha: I'm not going to get my hopes up about being Pg :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I am also desperate to find out whats going with you Melainey!! I have been having twinges, more like a pulling and tugging behind belly button, but also low cramps. Oh my @ sausage!! :rofl: And my cat is all good, she's a lemon, and is allergic to most things 'man made' so she has steroid shots monthly, but this last one lasted 4 months wahooo!! so she's all good!!! 
I agree it may be a bit early for you Aquiss, although I did have 'symptoms' at 2/3/4/5/ dpo, and although i did my bfp, i think i was feeling things that were not necessarily there. 
Llmp- pretty desperate to find out about you this month too!!! fx!

Hoping Angel surived her day at school whilst not feeling well, been thinking of ya Angel (when ya get back here haha)


----------



## Melainey

Haha yeah it's a bit long in the tooth now :rofl: Yeah the twinges behind my belly button come and go but i'm not reading into it :) Cause I am also getting af like cramping on and off low down hehe 

Yeah hope she survived too it is horrible working while sick :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm 3DPO, I've had pains today along with gas and I had a moment of toilet type pains, but I'm just telling myself I'm getting a cold. I'm trying to be calm but it's so hard because I've been noticing these little things and I'm unsure if it's pregnancy related of the facts this is the first cycle I've had in nearly 4 years with our b/c so I'm feeling everything they kind of made more unnoticeable, but I'm deffenitly praying!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

had a big day, laundry, garden, dishes, pets, cleaning, I'm exhausted and have a headache, taking a nap before dinner, OH offered to cook tonight, yay, Lamb and vege, my fav!!! See ya all in a bit!! :sleep::sleep:
Melainey - ask that dr about a blood test before i have to come and administer one myself!!! :plane::devil:


----------



## Melainey

3DPO is a little early to see symptoms but we all have our FX for you that you get your BFP :happydance:


----------



## Aquiss18

Well I'm actually wondering of I O'D a little earlier then I thought, I'm pretty sure I didn't and I only BD the day I thought I ovulated but anything is possible, my sisters highly fertile her husband just has to look at her and she's pregnant it seems! Haha, I'm just staying calm plan on testing when my Internet cheapies a arrive! Incase I did O a bit eralier!


----------



## Melainey

Heheheh Oh if I remember I shall ask him ;) hehehe :winkwink:

Have a lovely nap and speak soon :happydance:

P.s I'm glad your kitty is ok :D


----------



## Melainey

Aquiss18 said:


> Well I'm actually wondering of I O'D a little earlier then I thought, I'm pretty sure I didn't and I only BD the day I thought I ovulated but anything is possible, my sisters highly fertile her husband just has to look at her and she's pregnant it seems! Haha, I'm just staying calm plan on testing when my Internet cheapies a arrive! Incase I did O a bit eralier!

Do you chart? Do you temp? Would love to see your chart if you do :happydance: I got my IC that's why I have been testing everyday :haha:


----------



## Aquiss18

Well we kind of just all of a sudden out of the blue start trying so pretty new to this ttcing stuff, we're basically just winging it and trying from when my period calendar says I'm Oing one said I ovulated the 25th the other the 27th but the 27th was when I had Oing pains!


----------



## Melainey

Did you hava any EWCM???


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everyone!

too hard to catch up on everything here, I have read, but won't comment on everything cos it's all changed topic too many times!

Welcome Aquiss - good luck TTC! hope your BFP isn't too far away.

2 mums - Don't stress about the colour of that line, it's still there!! you have me very intrigued about the post you took down! I'd love to know what it said if you would like to private message me? 

Melainey - I really want your answer very soon! you must be so over this!! hope this week flies by!

LLPM - how long have you been TTC #3? I'm sure it will happen soon enough! And I think everything is fine, just take it ne day at a time


----------



## Aquiss18

I had clear stringy discharge the day I had O pains, I currently have milky discharge but barley any, I I could of even ovulated yesterday or even today I'm really unsure, I don't have Internet ATM I only have my phone but as soon as the nets back I plan on sussing out fertility friend


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey - I checked out that pregnancy test thing....I'm having a girl... 15 lbs, 5 oz. holy F***!!!! hahaha


----------



## Aquiss18

So I just check and I have the smaller amount of EWCM and my cervix is high and closed, so I'm hopin that's a good sign!


----------



## Melainey

Hi Mum2Q how are you today? :)

Yeah it is getting a bit much now :haha: Just my luck that AF would be late first month charting :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Melainey - I checked out that pregnancy test thing....I'm having a girl... 15 lbs, 5 oz. holy F***!!!! hahaha

It's hilarious hey haha we are going to have big hoohaa's hehehe :rofl:


----------



## LLPM

Mum2Q, we've been trying since November! But as I said in earlier post I had milk issues after breast feeding, so even though I was technically fertile & ovulating my hormones seemed a bit all over the place, my cycles have been regular for 5cycles (until this one!) though! Didn't ever think it would take 8cycles (or more!) to get my 3rd baby!!


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Melainey - I checked out that pregnancy test thing....I'm having a girl... 15 lbs, 5 oz. holy F***!!!! hahaha
> 
> It's hilarious hey haha we are going to have big hoohaa's hehehe :rofl:Click to expand...

So funny, my 'big baby' was 6lb 14oz...that was big enough!!

I have a friend who's first baby was 6.54kgs!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey - yes...they will be VERY big! hahaha

LLPM - that's a huge baby!! was it a c-section delivery? Yeah, it does get frustrating. I have had the desire to be pregnant for a long long time... for a while there I put on weight as I liked the look of having a bigger belly. lol... not heaps of weight, but enough for me to notice it, and I was like oohhh...imagine if that was a baby in there. haha crazy! I know how it feels to want it so badly, but I can imagine it's so hard when you have been through it and know where you want to get to again! You were so lucky to get 2 babies first try!


----------



## LLPM

Mum2Q, nope he came out but with a fair bit of persuasion from forceps! I know, when she put it on FB I was like "surely she wrote it wrong" but then in the photo's there's a photo of him lying on the baby scales with those huge numbers! Poor girl!
I know we've been so very blessed with our girls, part of me feels awful writing on here when I know most people are trying for their first, but as you say it's hard knowing what it feels like to hold a newborn baby and want it so badly!! I think my desire for our third baby is stronger than with the girls, not that I want another baby more than I wanted them but my desire is to complete our family, if that's makes sense?! Really hope All you lovely ladies get your longed for babies, hopefully sooner than later but even if it takes longer,I still hope it happens for all of you!! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah makes so much sense! It's fine to write here, everyone has a different story, but is in the same boat! all we can do is be here to listen to eachother!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey- can you repost that link, i wanna try!!! (but dont wanna scoll through our whole day of convo :))
I was 10lbs1oz, so already freaked out about having a huge baby, my shoulders got stuck too, my poor mum was in labour for 22 hours, i was breach, then sideways, then stuck, and huge!! And of course she's wished it all upon me :haha:

Llmp- dont feel guilty at all, i wont speak for everyone, but as someone who wants a first soo bad, I also couldnt imagine the heartache of jsut wanting to complete your family, that feeling that one is missing and trying for so long to complete! Dont feel guilty, like Mum2 said, we all have different stories and we support no matter what, I think having your third and final is jsut as important as us having our firsts!! #8 was (hopefully) lucky for us, I wish the same for you!!! 

Mum2- Hows your symptoms today, temp, feeling, anything to report?!?!? (or did i miss it?) 

Anyone seen Angel yet? Really hoping she had an ok day!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

temp is up at normal level again, been feeling twinges here & there, nothing much though. I have spotting again, I can now see it when I wipe (last 2 days has been internal only) nothing on pants though... sorry TMI lol

almost tested this morning, DH stopped me tho. waiting til Wed now. It can't come soon enough, although I have a bad feeling.


just a thought - I normally get spotting a couple of days before AF, but never check internally until now. Do you think there is a chance I always spot this early, but never see it as I'm not checking, or is it more likely that it is actually IB?

what are your thoughts??


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum2Q- Based on your chart, looks like you had implantation dip, and this very well could be IB. TMI warning- what color is your spotting, bc apparently a lighter pinkish is more a sign of IB, where your normal red is AF, and compare to what color you are used to seeing in AF spotting. Seems weird to spot internally or externally so early for AF, but i guess anything is possible. I would lean toward IB bc your temp. I've had some cramps that resemble AF cramping, but 70% have been noticably different, lower, in the center, and more quick, sharp, twinges, pulling/tugging. Hope that helps?!? I have my fx for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Aquiss18

Feeling really annoyed, my SIL has pocos and is finding really difficult to TTC and her weight isn't helping the issue, so I like to believe I can talk to her and I mentioned I was feeling off and tried including her as she knows Im not on b/c but she constantly shuts me down and tells me I'm wrong, I know it's because shes jealous but I'm trying to include her as my sister never did and it really hurt her. I feel like she doesn't care because it's obviously me in these shoes and not her, my sister found it really easy to fall pregnant to the point she got pregnant on the pill twice, my mum was pretty firtile too so I believe it should take me long, she holds that against us and is even accusing my sister who has 3 little girls of hiding her current pregnancy yet she's on the implanon and isn't pregnant. I'm scared she's going to be resentful against me when I fall pregnant. I know it's her problem and not mine, but I feel bad as if Ill be rubbing it in her face I'm more fertile then her. :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> Mum2Q- Based on your chart, looks like you had implantation dip, and this very well could be IB. TMI warning- what color is your spotting, bc apparently a lighter pinkish is more a sign of IB, where your normal red is AF, and compare to what color you are used to seeing in AF spotting. Seems weird to spot internally or externally so early for AF, but i guess anything is possible. I would lean toward IB bc your temp. I've had some cramps that resemble AF cramping, but 70% have been noticably different, lower, in the center, and more quick, sharp, twinges, pulling/tugging. Hope that helps?!? I have my fx for you!!! :hugs:

You always know the right thing to say to put a smile on a girl's face!! :)

It's more a brownish colour than pinkish, but it's defo not like AF colour! first it started as small amounts of brown streaks in CM, now it is sort of brown tinge. I can still see creamy CM too, so it's not like AF where it's all just one colour....if that makes sense. and yeah, my cramps are the same as yours, more to the centre and down low, but not in the same place, or the same feeling as AF cramps... I really only call them cramps for want of a better word... 

I really hope it all means something, I will be so excited if I can join you through pregnancy!!

The thing is that before when I thought I was almost due, I thought it was good I hadn't had any symptoms cos I know I'm not symptom spotting, then I started to get these cramps and stuff and thought 'oh thats a good sign' then it turns out that actually happened from about 6dpo...so I dunno if it's a sign of anything or not...time will tell.....

sort of have a bit of lower back pain - not PAIN, but more tender/can feel it... sorry for rambling on so much...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies :) I'm back survived my day at work (just)! Kiddies were pretty good but did have to deal with some friendship group issues between a couple of my boys after lunch... ahh to only have the life problems being faced by 8 year olds! Went back to the dr this arvo as I finished my antibiotics this morning and still wasn't feeling great - he has given me some antihistamines to try and dry my sinuses up... hopefully that'll work!


So I just caught up on the 8 pages of posts that I missed today! Wow you girls can talk! LOL not that I can talk! Welcome to Callie and Aquiss! Such a lovely group in here - so supportive! In fact like the others I am totally addicted - love you ladies so much and really missed you all today - I just had to read the whole 8 pages as I'd hate to have missed out on something!

Massive day for us today... after our open home on saturday we had a lady come back through with her family for a second look... well today she put in a verbal offer (not official yet as we were supposed to be selling at auction so there is no cooling off even for early offers) she desperately wants our house but is getting a pest a building inspection done tomorrow and will put in an offical offer pending the outcome of that. Her offer was awesome though - like out of this world amazing! About $50000 than we were expecting! It would be such an answer to prayer if it all went through as it would mean we could buy in the same area without extending our mortgage and would take major pressure off me having to worry as much about going back to work after we have a baby. But not official at all yet so trying really hard not to get excited! For those of you who are praying types (I know we all have different views in here after catching up on today's posts :) - I'm on the same page as LLPM -.ie Christian - for those interested) I'd love prayer for a couple of specific things house wise - 1. that pest and building inspection doesn't show up any nasty surprises tomorrow...2. that she doesn't need a bank valuation (unlikely as she has already sold and is down sizing so cashed up) as bank will likely value it a fair bit lower than her offer... and 3. that it all goes through and she maintains (or even extends) her offer!

Also... I check this arvo and I had a fair bit of watery, almost Eggwhitey CM - not as stretchy or as much as yesterday but definitely not dry - so still in with a chance this month!

Melainey, LLPM and Mum to Q still can't believe we haven't had a BFP from any of you! I'm getting impatient on your behalves! Really praying this is your month - I still feel like it is! Thinking positive thoughts for you all... and everyone else of course!

xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> Anyone seen Angel yet? Really hoping she had an ok day!!

PS feeling very loved in here right now :) thanks 2mums!


----------



## Newbie32

Typing on the run angel but watch those antihistamines-they will dry up your cm as well.....

Will write more when not driving!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Typing on the run angel but watch this antihistamines-they will dry up your cm as well.....
> 
> Will write more when not driving!!!

Oh thanks Newbie - I will keep an eye on that - maybe I'll hold off on taking them until I see that spike in my temp! I did take one already bu thave some :spermy: friendly lube so might use that to help counteract it!


----------



## ginny83

Angel - that's fantastic news about your house!! We're building and our valuation came back lower than we expected - luckily we were able make up the difference so our borrowing % didn't have to go up.

I can't believe how stressful house stuff is - I said to DF we are never going to move once our house is built coz I don't want to have to deal with banks and all that again!


----------



## Pauls_angel

ginny83 said:


> Angel - that's fantastic news about your house!! We're building and our valuation came back lower than we expected - luckily we were able make up the difference so our borrowing % didn't have to go up.
> 
> I can't believe how stressful house stuff is - I said to DF we are never going to move once our house is built coz I don't want to have to deal with banks and all that again!

I hear you - we bought our current place 8 years ago - was by far the most stressful thing I've ever been through - dealing with so many different people and oh the paperwork! This time we are selling and buying - surely that means double the stress! Am hoping all goes smoothly but nothing ever seems to actually work out that way in real life so am mentally prepared for a bumpy ride! LOL


----------



## Pauls_angel

For all interested ... this is a link to the ad for our house :) We've been renovating it for about 9 months... praying this offer becomes a reality and all our hard work pays off!

https://hillsliving.harcourts.com.au/Property/468030/NBS5876/118-Old-Northern-Road

xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey Angel! Glad your day was ok! yeah, would be nice to go back to 8 year old problems. lol 

great news about the house - hope it all pans out nicely!!

and Newbie - be careful driving - no phones! even though it's totally hard to put down this thread! haha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pauls_angel said:


> For all interested ... this is a link to the ad for our house :) We've been renovating it for about 9 months... praying this offer becomes a reality and all our hard work pays off!
> 
> https://hillsliving.harcourts.com.au/Property/468030/NBS5876/118-Old-Northern-Road
> 
> xx

what a beautiful home! I bet you'll be sad to say goodbye to that one!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hey Angel! Glad your day was ok! yeah, would be nice to go back to 8 year old problems. lol
> 
> great news about the house - hope it all pans out nicely!!
> 
> and Newbie - be careful driving - no phones! even though it's totally hard to put down this thread! haha

Must admit I often check this thread when stopped at the lights... really is hard to put down! But yes - please be careful Newbie!


----------



## Maddy40

ginny83 said:


> Angel - that's fantastic news about your house!! We're building and our valuation came back lower than we expected - luckily we were able make up the difference so our borrowing % didn't have to go up.
> 
> I can't believe how stressful house stuff is - I said to DF we are never going to move once our house is built coz I don't want to have to deal with banks and all that again!

Ha! We moved back to Aus last year & bought our house in March. I swore I was NEVER doing the whole bank-loan-house-hunt thing again. Our solicitor just laughed at me and said "see you in 6-8 years, which is the average anyone holds a house in this city".....


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, home now ladies! I only check it at lights and just managed that quick note to angel before had to take off again!!!

This thread is addictive...ESP when stuck in traffic!!!

Do be aware of that re your cm angel, I just didn't want you thinking anything was drying up on its own as those drugs will do that ;-)

Late night home...exhausted...but O one day closer!!!

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Yay! Angel!!! Glad you made it through your day, oh to have the issues of primary school kids!!! Your house situation sounds great, and it seems like this woman wants it bad, and is willing to pay. As you could figure out, i'm not the praying type per say, but what you consider prayer I consider sending out happy thoughts, :) and will do so immensely on your behalf for the house, the pest inspection, and continue to do so for a sticky egg!!! Keep :sex: just in case :) if you are up to it course!! 

Drive safely Newbie, and everyone else!! 

We will be looking to rent our current place and buy early next year, when it would appear I will be 8/9 months pregnant or a newborn, fun stuff!!! ha ha

Going to check your home link now Angel ;)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> For all interested ... this is a link to the ad for our house :) We've been renovating it for about 9 months... praying this offer becomes a reality and all our hard work pays off!
> 
> https://hillsliving.harcourts.com.au/Property/468030/NBS5876/118-Old-Northern-Road
> 
> xx
> 
> what a beautiful home! I bet you'll be sad to say goodbye to that one!Click to expand...

It will be hard to say goodbye - especially as it was our first house and after having put so much work into it! Unfortunately we couldn't afford to renovate it earlier - and have done it up just for sale and for someone else to enjoy!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> For all interested ... this is a link to the ad for our house :) We've been renovating it for about 9 months... praying this offer becomes a reality and all our hard work pays off!
> 
> https://hillsliving.harcourts.com.au/Property/468030/NBS5876/118-Old-Northern-Road
> 
> xx
> 
> what a beautiful home! I bet you'll be sad to say goodbye to that one!Click to expand...

LOVE love love the window seats!! And love the backyard/patio area. Nice house Angel!!! Hoping you have a new life for your new house!! :hugs: FX!


----------



## Aquiss18

I've noticed the last 2 nights I've been really thirsty at night water just doesn't quench my thirst, anyone else had this and been pregnant??


----------



## ginny83

yep, being thirsty was one of my signs - but to be honest it only really started after I got my BFP.

It's hard not to read into everything isn't it!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I had that in the first 2 months of TTC....I had every symptom under the sun cos I had read up on it so much that everything was in my head...It would also be worse if you're in air conditioning, dries you out...just drink more.


----------



## Aquiss18

Yeah I've been really thirsty only at night around bed time, I find it very hard not SS!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I had that and many other symptopms last month - was convinced I was preggy but no such luck - try not to read too much - I am certain most of my symptoms last month were in my head - especially those that were very early on... it is hard not to wonder though! Don't stress yourself out wondering about it though Aquiss - stress is the last thing you need when TTC! Hopefully this will be your month though!


----------



## Aquiss18

Feeling pretty positive il not really streasing about it to be honest, I'm just noticing little things like my lower back is extremely sore and achey... That's my main symptom and I don't generally get lower back pain, I'm making excuses as to why I feel like this to try and tell myself it's on my head or what not, seems to be helping me not spot or imagine symptoms the only thing I'm watching for is pain and I know that's not in my hea because it hurts, I've been checking my cervix on and off all day and now I can't even barley reach it and it me it's medium/firm and closed. And I have very minor EWCM


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I feel like I've had more 'symptoms' in the past with my BFNs, and this time I had a few symptoms, different than in the past, and sorta had that 'i just knew' feeling, but wouldn't let myself listen or believe it for a second! My symptoms that ive had this BFP have been pretty unmistakable, couldn't really write them off as all in my head, but I had gotten to the point where I was convinced it wasn't going to work anyways, so I had stopped obsessing as much. Really hard not to symptoms spot, as I do admit to grasping at some straws!! ;)


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums when are you having your blood test done? I can't wait to see you confirm your BFP - will be a load off your mind (and mine :)) so so excited for you still - really made my day yesterday!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> 2mums when are you having your blood test done? I can't wait to see you confirm your BFP - will be a load off your mind (and mine :)) so so excited for you still - really made my day yesterday!

I can't believe its only been one day, it feels like at least 4....oh boy this is going to be a looong few months, :wacko:. 
I will POAS again in the morning, and if its (hopefully) darker and a def BFP then I will wait til Wed for bloods, Doc said not to rush as I am early finding out, AF isn't due until at least AUG 1 (2nd or 3rd). That's why I am slightly worried about it not sticking, found out/got the BFP soo early!!
If I POAS and the line is still faint (or heaven forbid gone) I will go for bloods immediately in the morning. (Did 3 today, 2 in the morning, one in the arvo, all were faint) 
Loving your compassion, support and happiness!!! :flower: Thanks heaps Angel!


----------



## Melainey

So glad you survived Angel :) Your house is beautiful and it's looking promising! 

Have missed heaps haha but will not comment on everything... 

Aquiss it is very early to say for sure if you are pregnany or not.. I had sooooo many symptoms last month I was convinced I was Pg but I wasn't ! This month I have NO symptoms and still BFN and still in limbo... Every woman is so different but I hope you get your BFP :)

So I went to the doctor but too late for pathology soIhave the form to go into pathology tomorrow at some stage :) That's if AF doesn't show because Ihave been having cramping again this evening..

Great to see that everyone is doing good :happydance:

xx


----------



## Melainey

www.thepregnancytester.com/

Here ya go 2mums :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> www.thepregnancytester.com/
> 
> Here ya go 2mums :happydance:

:rofl: i'm having a red headed, hazel eyed girl, 7lbs 14oz..and the father, well apparently he's the ripped neighbour kid, born on thursday dec ember 6 2006 in Pennsylvania!!! I better tell my GF and my donor and the australian government!!!! :rofl: And i may want a maternity test done considering if i have a red headed hazel eyed baby, it was switched at birth!!! :haha:
love it, thanks Melainey!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yaya you got a blood test form!!! the :witch: will stay away, she just has too!!! fx for you!! I would jump up and down but :holly: omg mine are soo sore, and so veiny they are almost popping out! ewww 
Whats your DH say?? :flower:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Loving all the emoticons today! Hehe :) 2mums - praying it is in fact a sticky baby - the symptoms you just described about your boobs alone suggest it will be. Melainey so glad you're going in for blood tests tomorrow - you seriously gave the cycle that just won't end - surely you must be preggy! 

Am heading to bed fairly soon (just after i find out what i'll be having according to melainey's website!) as it has been a long and tiring and exciting day and I still don't feel 100%. At least I have a training day in the city tomorrow which is a little easier going than teaching 8 year olds (gee I love them tho)!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ty Angel, I am really hoping so!! We would be devastated, but I am staying positive!! Will update you all in the morning! 
Am excited for Melaineys test too!! :happydance: Would be good to know either way at this point, but soo hoping its good news!! 
Angel, hoping you get a restful nights sleep, and an easy going day tomorrow and that you are feeling better in the morning! 

That website is hilarious!! :brat:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hehe apparently I'm having a boy - 7 lb 13 oz brown hair and hazel eyes and the father is the pope! Oh dear - wrong on so many levels!

Hoping for a temp spike tomorrow! Keep you all posted!


----------



## Melainey

Pauls_angel said:


> Hehe apparently I'm having a boy - 7 lb 13 oz brown hair and hazel eyes and the father is the pope! Oh dear - wrong on so many levels!
> 
> Hoping for a temp spike tomorrow! Keep you all posted!

This is just too funny knowing your beliefs :rofl: Ohtoo funny :)

Hhahha you better inform the authorities asap 2mums as you have a kid you did NOT know about hehehe!!

I can't wait for the results ! I am not getting too excited cause looking back to last year I had one very long cycle in that year! I really hope this is not the case but who knows :haha:


----------



## Aquiss18

Apparently I'm having a little girl blue eyes brown hair, at she will be 15lbs & 15oz! My poor hooharr! :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning team! Hope you all slept well! My temp shot up this morning to the highest it had been, which isn't bad. I had done spotting last night after sex, which isn't normal for me. Still having my cramps - more the definite pains rather than a dull ache that I normally get with af. 

Have a nice day!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi again - sorry for all of my double posts....I'm the worst!

2 mums - just a quick question about your cramps...do you feel yours more when you are active? I am feeling cramps shoot through when I do stuff...like making the bed, when I throw the doona over, I feel it then, or when I sneeze I can feel it etc...

thanks, if anything you might stop my mind wandering... lol


----------



## Newbie32

Hilarious...for me its a baby boy, red hair and grey eyes, 6lb 4oz (woohaa sighs with relief hehehehe) with the father Peewee Herman...omg...

Very amusing that took melainey  great for a giggle!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Morning team! Hope you all slept well! My temp shot up this morning to the highest it had been, which isn't bad. I had done spotting last night after sex, which isn't normal for me. Still having my cramps - more the definite pains rather than a dull ache that I normally get with af.
> 
> Have a nice day!!!

OOOH mum2Q - your chart is looking GREAT!!!

I really hope this is it for you :hugs: :dust:


----------



## LLPM

Morning, your chart looks good mum2q! 
I also had a temp rise this morning but because I didn't chart for the whole cycle it won't confirm ovulation for me! I think I O'd on CD38...any thoughts? Making me 10dpo....wahoo, even if AF does show my LP is at least 1 day longer, a step in the right direction! :) 
Waiting for you temp rise angel...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LLPM said:


> Morning, your chart looks good mum2q!
> I also had a temp rise this morning but because I didn't chart for the whole cycle it won't confirm ovulation for me! I think I O'd on CD38...any thoughts? Making me 10dpo....wahoo, even if AF does show my LP is at least 1 day longer, a step in the right direction! :)
> Waiting for you temp rise angel...

assuming you did Ov cd38, your temp looks great now! I think by what you say about how well you can rely on your ewcm, I think you're pretty spot on. You, Melainey & I are almost playing exactly the same waiting game! only a few days between each of our CD1 last month!

Good luck, hope you see that positive test soon!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oh, and possibly implantation dip on cd47?? hope so!!!


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM Your chart looks amazing as well!

When are you going to :test:

Im getting so excited for you ladies 

:dust:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm going to test tomorrow! I told DH this morning that I would wait til the weekend....that was never going to happen though! haha He's away again, so as it turns out, I will end up getting to test without him here, just as I like it. Hopefully he can come home to a big corny surprise!!!


----------



## LLPM

Thanks newbie, I actually tested this morning - a BFN! But I was expecting it and totally fine with it, I didn't get a BfP till 14dpo with the girls so I'm not counting myself out just yet, I'm just hoping I did my get my O date right. I have had temp rises just before AF like this before so I don't want to get my hopes up but I'm in a state of 'happy either way'. I'm just really pleased my LP is lengthening - I still have that niggling feeling that my progesterone is lower than it needs to be after 9dpo so any improvement is great! :)


----------



## LLPM

Newbie are you starting OPK's soon?


----------



## LLPM

You know what I actually looked at my charts again and have never had my temp jump back up this late in my luteal phase, it oftens jumps around between 1-6dpo but then it generally drops off really quickly...once it's dropped it stays down and AF arrives so I'm still hopeful!


----------



## Aquiss18

So feeling much more tired, I can generally get up at 5am with DF for him to leave for work at 6, I so didn't make it out of bed this morning, I only got up to re lock the front door, I didn't even hear him banging about on the bedroom getting ready and notice he turned on the light, I'm pretty sure though it's just from all the house work I did yesterday!


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Melainey - I checked out that pregnancy test thing....I'm having a girl... 15 lbs, 5 oz. holy F***!!!! hahaha
> 
> It's hilarious hey haha we are going to have big hoohaa's hehehe :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> So funny, my 'big baby' was 6lb 14oz...that was big enough!!
> 
> I have a friend who's first baby was 6.54kgs!!!Click to expand...

Holy cow. 
My son was 3.414 - your friend's baby was almost double his size!!!!! OWWWWW!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> For all interested ... this is a link to the ad for our house :) We've been renovating it for about 9 months... praying this offer becomes a reality and all our hard work pays off!
> 
> https://hillsliving.harcourts.com.au/Property/468030/NBS5876/118-Old-Northern-Road
> 
> xx
> 
> what a beautiful home! I bet you'll be sad to say goodbye to that one!Click to expand...
> 
> It will be hard to say goodbye - especially as it was our first house and after having put so much work into it! Unfortunately we couldn't afford to renovate it earlier - and have done it up just for sale and for someone else to enjoy!Click to expand...

I did the same - sold my house after I finally renovated it. I'd owned it for 10 years and renovated it in the last 6 months. 
Beware of nesting, ladies - I nested so badly with my son that I insisted we buy a new house (my current home) and it settled on the day he was born. Wasn't THAT move fun, LOL! Then it took 6 months longer than I expected to sell so we were so broke for a while there paying for both mortgages. It will be a while before I sell and move again.


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> www.thepregnancytester.com/
> 
> Here ya go 2mums :happydance:

Excellent, I'm having a baby with the pool guy. I don't even have a pool. lol.


----------



## Newbie32

Hang in there LLPM...esp if you didnt get a BFP until later in your cycle previously....your temps really are looking great and if thats unusual for you its a great sign!!

Ive started OPK's today...not even close to positive today.

Actually, could use a little advice if anyone has any ideas...

First cycle i started using opk's they were turning positive around CD 11/12 and I was O'ing around CD 13/14.

last cycle i starting using EPO to help with CM, and i didnt O until CD 16, and +opk not till cd15...

Has anyone ever found that using EPO can delay O at all? Im not sure if was just a coincidence or not...

If anyone has had any experience that would be great!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Forgot to temp this morning... Fertility Friend seems to be convinced today is ovulation day for me though. I hope so!


----------



## lisamfr

Morning Ladies,

Angle your house is beautiful. My cousins use to live in Baulkham Hills about 10 years ago, It&#8217;s a really nice area but a lot of Hills lol. Glad to hear you had a good day at work too.

Melainey &#8211; yay you got form for pathology. I am soo excited and you haven&#8217;t even done the test yet.

Thanks for the Test Melainey I will have a baby boy (which is what I am hoping for). His weigh about 10 lbs, 8 oz and have red hair and green eyes. I think my husband will be questioning me about the RED Hair lol. The father is PeeWee Herman love it lol

LLPM hopefully your still in the game my fx for you.

Newbie are you testing twice a day with the OPK?? That&#8217;s what I started to do. 

I am 13 dpo and one day late AF. Yesterday I said I was going to test tomorrow if AF didn&#8217;t arrive today. But now I think I might push it another day or two. I only have one test at home which is a clearblue digital. I just don&#8217;t know if I want to see another BFN or in my case no smiley face!!! 

Hope you all have a wonderful day. Will check in later xx


----------



## lisamfr

sorry to post again - But what happened to my pic on the side under may name???


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Angle your house is beautiful. My cousins use to live in Baulkham Hills about 10 years ago, Its a really nice area but a lot of Hills lol. Glad to hear you had a good day at work too.
> 
> Melainey  yay you got form for pathology. I am soo excited and you havent even done the test yet.
> 
> Thanks for the Test Melainey I will have a baby boy (which is what I am hoping for). His weigh about 10 lbs, 8 oz and have red hair and green eyes. I think my husband will be questioning me about the RED Hair lol. The father is PeeWee Herman love it lol
> 
> LLPM hopefully your still in the game my fx for you.
> 
> Newbie are you testing twice a day with the OPK?? Thats what I started to do.
> 
> I am 13 dpo and one day late AF. Yesterday I said I was going to test tomorrow if AF didnt arrive today. But now I think I might push it another day or two. I only have one test at home which is a clearblue digital. I just dont know if I want to see another BFN or in my case no smiley face!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day. Will check in later xx

Yep, around 10 am and then after work around 5/6pm for me...typically i get a pretty strong positive for a day or two tho so I basically know i wont miss it...plus 2 out of the three months I have had INTENSE o pains....almost crippling...so im generally pretty sure without them anyway!!!

Hope that witch stays away Lisa!!! Have everything crossed for you 

:dust:


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> sorry to post again - But what happened to my pic on the side under may name???

I don't know but I must try to put a profile photo in myself... today's challenge.


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> sorry to post again - But what happened to my pic on the side under may name???

Missing in action! Very odd...


----------



## Aquiss18

So how are you ladies today? I have a ton of house work to do DF thinks its okay to just dump all his rubbish from his bag (from work) on the coffee table & leave all his dishes everywhere needless to say I have one massive list of things I have to do today, If I can put this forum down! 

As for symptoms, my boobs are sore they feel tender/bruised and just the same old back ache! but other then that nothing! I'm 4DPO, it's going so slowly! D;


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> sorry to post again - But what happened to my pic on the side under may name???
> 
> Missing in action! Very odd...Click to expand...


Yeah and I can't add it again because I am at work at the moment and don't have that pic on my pc arrgg.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Llmp, Mum2Q- omg jumping up and down :holly: holding my girls, too sore, hahaha. Your charts, and everything look awesome, I really hope this is your month, would love to share this with you, and Ginny! And hopefully Lisa too- looking promising!! Sooo excited. And Melainey!!! She has to be pregnant, cant wait for the results!!!! 
How is it that we could all be soo lucky this time around, must be this forum! And Angel- shouldnt be far behind us!!! As well as 2woohooo!!!
Things are getting exciting!!! :happydance::happydance:
Love that pee wee herman fathered some of these babies, and oh my Angel, the pope!!! 
I'm sure i've missed stuff, slept in a bit and there's 3-4 new pages of posts since I went to sleep. Took another test, faint line, will probably go for my bloods today, but unsure as AF isnt due til at least tomorrow, or 2nd or 3rd, Dr said not to rush my bloods as I am so early. So i'm torn!! Woke up to/with mass nauseas today! TMI- was actually dry heaving in a dream, then woke to realize it was real! :(


----------



## Newbie32

2mums if i was you I would be getting those bloods done! I dont think you need to be concerned about the color of the line, because any line does mean your pg!

But I am not known for my patience so would be marching on in to my doc with my sleeve rolled up lol...

GL if you do test!

I agree re Melainey - cant wait to hear the results....surely its your month too...

I think its going to be an exciting few days on this thread with LLPM, Mum2Q and Lisa all looking so promising!!

Angel - whats going on with your temps this morning?

And nice to see you back 2woohooo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hi again - sorry for all of my double posts....I'm the worst!
> 
> 2 mums - just a quick question about your cramps...do you feel yours more when you are active? I am feeling cramps shoot through when I do stuff...like making the bed, when I throw the doona over, I feel it then, or when I sneeze I can feel it etc...
> 
> thanks, if anything you might stop my mind wandering... lol

Yes somewhat felt more when I was doing thing, but mostly I felt them in the evening/night when i was sitting watching tele or typing here. I had to reach down and feel where I was getting the pain, and after doing that a few times it was very obvious that the placement was worlds away from where i get my AF cramps. And they are more shooting/twinges that the constant dull ones that come with AF. Still feeling them too, I've gotten a few pulling sensations behind belly button these last two days too. 

Llmp- you said it was uterus stretching, etc... how long do these last? through first tri- or through out, help!?!? :) But thats what it feels like more and more, is a moving stretching feeling. Just wondering how long they last bc i'm still of course worried about m/c.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> I'm going to test tomorrow! I told DH this morning that I would wait til the weekend....that was never going to happen though! haha He's away again, so as it turns out, I will end up getting to test without him here, just as I like it. Hopefully he can come home to a big corny surprise!!!

Keep us updated, and you are too funny "that was never going to happen" :rofl: love it, I hope that you can welcome him home with great news and a fun surprise!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> Thanks newbie, I actually tested this morning - a BFN! But I was expecting it and totally fine with it, I didn't get a BfP till 14dpo with the girls so I'm not counting myself out just yet, I'm just hoping I did my get my O date right. I have had temp rises just before AF like this before so I don't want to get my hopes up but I'm in a state of 'happy either way'. I'm just really pleased my LP is lengthening - I still have that niggling feeling that my progesterone is lower than it needs to be after 9dpo so any improvement is great! :)

So thrilled for you!!! :happydance: Hoping its a BFP, but such good news if your LP is longer then is AF does show her ugly face next month its on!!!!!
But I feel positive for you this month, your temps do look good, and you seem super positive!!! :thumbup: FX!!!!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

2mums - I think you should get blood test done asap - then you can go get them again in a few days so you can be reassured by the fact that they will have increased. xo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

number2woohoo said:


> 2mums - I think you should get blood test done asap - then you can go get them again in a few days so you can be reassured by the fact that they will have increased. xo

I asked Dr about doing that when I was in there, he said it wouldn't be necessary. He'd be able to tell if it will stick based on HCG vs Progesterone levels, versus checking HCG levels over a few days. Bc if HCG has risen but Progesterone hasnt it, or has dropped off--thats not good. I assume he's right, he has been right on everything else, he's delivered 10 bubs, and his brother is a top baby dr in the area. But depending on those results he may want me to go back in a few days, and if i'm not convinced or happy, I can always ask, he will send me if i ask bc he's realized its easier to do what we want or we'll just keep bugging him!! he's a cheeky bugger! but i'm cheekier! :brat: 

Looking forward to your coming days and any news, you and Angel seem to be on a similar time frame!!! FX!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2 mums you're right, it's getting super exciting. I personally never thought misscarriage was so common before being on this site, just assumed if you were preg you were preg... Try to go back to those days, ignorance is bliss! Assume everything is ok until it's not!! 

I would take advice of your doc, if you go too early, you gut get a result that looks bad, if you hang out til next week, you will have a better idea of the outcome.

Good luck stay positive!


----------



## Aquiss18

I just realized you ladies don't know much about me and thought I'd introduce myself!

So I'm 19 year of age and so is my fiancee, I've been pining to be a mother since 16! My sister has 3 little girls and i fell in love! Her eldest that's nearly 5 is my god daughter and every time I see her she melts my heart, constantly clinging to me, I knew from the age of 16 I definitely wanted to be a mother, My fiancee isn't quite ready to become a father but is really coming around to the idea and has even started rubbing my tummy and suggesting baby names! I became quite depressed a few weeks ago and that's when we decided we wouldn't necessarily TTC but we would just BD around when I ovulate and see where it takes us! I'm so happy that I now have some hope of becoming a mother and I hope it doesn't take too long but at the same time I want him to be 100% ready so if it takes a few months I'm fine with that. We are now actively TTCing as of last night discussion! I couldn't be happier!


----------



## number2woohoo

Well 2 mums I'm sure your doctor has a better idea than I do so good-oh! :)

mum 2 quigley - yep - I would never have imagined just how common m/c is till I experienced it and started talking to people about it. 

I was only thinking this morning I quite look forward to being pregnant again and going for an ultrasound, and WHEN I do (the power of positive thinking!) I hope I get the same woman who was the technician when I had my m/c confirmed. She was just so very kind - it'd be so nice to go back and be there for good news this time. The technician actually cried at my appointment when she confirmed my loss. I think they felt awful because they told me my husand couldn't come with me into the scan because we had our son and a pram with us - and didn't realise we were there because I was bleeding, so I was in there alone (and crying throughout the entire appointment) while he was in the waiting area. I must have looked a sight to anyone else in the waiting area - came out from the scan and howled as my hubby hugged me. They were supposed to charge me for the scan too but the lady at the front desk just shook her head and looked distressed, said they'd bulk bill it. 

These things make us stronger - I hope. We'll all get there in the end! Just think, I can test in about another 10 days, and it might just be a BFP.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> 2 mums you're right, it's getting super exciting. I personally never thought misscarriage was so common before being on this site, just assumed if you were preg you were preg... Try to go back to those days, ignorance is bliss! Assume everything is ok until it's not!!
> 
> I would take advice of your doc, if you go too early, you gut get a result that looks bad, if you hang out til next week, you will have a better idea of the outcome.
> 
> Good luck stay positive!

I'm with you, since joining this site/forum, its shocking there are any babies anywhere, never was aware of how many m/c and ectopic, and chemical pregnancies there were out there. Wish i didnt know that sometimes, but better to have the knowledge than to be working blind I guess. I'm fairly positive at this point, still getting faint lines, its early, but we are a fertile family, only 1 m/c. And my nauseas this morning, huge sign, my mum and sister both had it pretty bad. so fx!! But really excited for your tests, bc it looks like a BFP for you this month!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

2woohoo- keep that positive thinking up, its what ive decided i must do too. I hope you can share some happy news with that technician, its harder on no one but the mum and dad, but must be terrible to deliver that news too, so would be nice to share with her a strong healthly bub this time around!!! 
have my fx for you, and may these 10 days pass quickly for you!! Although these past 2 days for me I swear has seemed like a week and a half. :dohh: I'm glad I have this forum and you ladies, its so fun and exciting!


----------



## Aquiss18

Trying2b2mums said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> 2 mums you're right, it's getting super exciting. I personally never thought misscarriage was so common before being on this site, just assumed if you were preg you were preg... Try to go back to those days, ignorance is bliss! Assume everything is ok until it's not!!
> 
> I would take advice of your doc, if you go too early, you gut get a result that looks bad, if you hang out til next week, you will have a better idea of the outcome.
> 
> Good luck stay positive!
> 
> I'm with you, since joining this site/forum, its shocking there are any babies anywhere, never was aware of how many m/c and ectopic, and chemical pregnancies there were out there. Wish i didnt know that sometimes, but better to have the knowledge than to be working blind I guess. I'm fairly positive at this point, still getting faint lines, its early, but we are a fertile family, only 1 m/c. And my nauseas this morning, huge sign, my mum and sister both had it pretty bad. so fx!! But really excited for your tests, bc it looks like a BFP for you this month!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

That's my biggest fear is the dreaded morning sickness, I can't handle vomit or nausea! But it'll be worth it!


----------



## Melainey

Good morning everybody :)

I am feeling very depressed today :cry: Not very hopeful! I am just so sick of everything in my life going wrong :cry: I thought I was a good person but with my bad luck at everything it makes me wonder :haha: 

2mums - I am so excited for you :happydance: I do think you should wait until your doctor says to go for bloods I am hopeful you will get a great result :hugs: 

Mum2Q and LLPM I really hope this is your month :) Your charts look great :happydance:

Sorry for anyone I forgot my head really is not with it today just want to cry :haha: 

As for me I went to get my blood test but I amnot staying hopeful I reckon I am just late! I wouldn't be so lucky as to be pregnant :rofl:

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Good morning everybody :)
> 
> I am feeling very depressed today :cry: Not very hopeful! I am just so sick of everything in my life going wrong :cry: I thought I was a good person but with my bad luck at everything it makes me wonder :haha:
> 
> 2mums - I am so excited for you :happydance: I do think you should wait until your doctor says to go for bloods I am hopeful you will get a great result :hugs:
> 
> Mum2Q and LLPM I really hope this is your month :) Your charts look great :happydance:
> 
> Sorry for anyone I forgot my head really is not with it today just want to cry :haha:
> 
> As for me I went to get my blood test but I amnot staying hopeful I reckon I am just late! I wouldn't be so lucky as to be pregnant :rofl:
> 
> :dust: to everyone xx

(hugs) to you lovey - we all have crappy days. 
When do you get your blood test results back? Fingers cropssed :) xo


----------



## LLPM

Oh melainey, cheer up chick! That's how I felt yesterday, just so frustrated with life but today's a new day and I feel heaps better! Fx'd it's the same for you. When will you get the blood results back?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Aquiss18 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> 2 mums you're right, it's getting super exciting. I personally never thought misscarriage was so common before being on this site, just assumed if you were preg you were preg... Try to go back to those days, ignorance is bliss! Assume everything is ok until it's not!!
> 
> I would take advice of your doc, if you go too early, you gut get a result that looks bad, if you hang out til next week, you will have a better idea of the outcome.
> 
> Good luck stay positive!
> 
> I'm with you, since joining this site/forum, its shocking there are any babies anywhere, never was aware of how many m/c and ectopic, and chemical pregnancies there were out there. Wish i didnt know that sometimes, but better to have the knowledge than to be working blind I guess. I'm fairly positive at this point, still getting faint lines, its early, but we are a fertile family, only 1 m/c. And my nauseas this morning, huge sign, my mum and sister both had it pretty bad. so fx!! But really excited for your tests, bc it looks like a BFP for you this month!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's my biggest fear is the dreaded morning sickness, I can't handle vomit or nausea! But it'll be worth it!Click to expand...

Aquiss- comes with pregnancy, infancy, childhood and through out your childs life...get used it chick!! :)


----------



## Melainey

...


----------



## Trying2b2mums

G'morning Melainey :hugs: We do all have off days, cheer up charlie!!! Your hormones could be causing your emotions to take total control of your body!! Stay positive love, send good things out and good things shall happen!! :) :happydance: FX for you!!!! :flower:


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> We got bad news at the doctors yesterday! I always thought I was so careful but obviously in my wild teen years I wasnt careful enough... Huby would kill me if he knew I was posting this but we found out that we have herpes! I feel so dirty! I have never in my life had an sti or so i thought :cry: I haven't stopped crying since we found out and I feel so bad for DH cause it was more than likely me that gave it to him! I don't know what to do ladies I just want to give up on everything :cry:
> 
> Lady said that results would be back today but not even sure if I want them ornot to behonest

Oh honey sorry to hear that - but chin up - it isn't the worst thing to have, is it. Think the grim reaper ads from my youth (although you might have missed those AIDS ads from the 80's, I forget I am older than most ppl TTC... I still FEEL young). I have a girlfriend who has herpes and she has 2 gorgeous kids, both delivered naturally. It can be done - only becomes an issue if you have an outbreak at the time of delivery. Sending you big hugs. xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Aquiss18 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> 2 mums you're right, it's getting super exciting. I personally never thought misscarriage was so common before being on this site, just assumed if you were preg you were preg... Try to go back to those days, ignorance is bliss! Assume everything is ok until it's not!!
> 
> I would take advice of your doc, if you go too early, you gut get a result that looks bad, if you hang out til next week, you will have a better idea of the outcome.
> 
> Good luck stay positive!
> 
> I'm with you, since joining this site/forum, its shocking there are any babies anywhere, never was aware of how many m/c and ectopic, and chemical pregnancies there were out there. Wish i didnt know that sometimes, but better to have the knowledge than to be working blind I guess. I'm fairly positive at this point, still getting faint lines, its early, but we are a fertile family, only 1 m/c. And my nauseas this morning, huge sign, my mum and sister both had it pretty bad. so fx!! But really excited for your tests, bc it looks like a BFP for you this month!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's my biggest fear is the dreaded morning sickness, I can't handle vomit or nausea! But it'll be worth it!Click to expand...

Just wait till you have a child and you're cleaning up poo and vomit from all over them and yourself. Mwahahaha. (I am surprised to say, you really don't care when it's your own child's - you just want them to be better!)


----------



## Melainey

I know it could be worse but I just can't help but feel so horrible :cry: The thing is Icould have been carrying it for a long time and didn't even know! I don't recall having a breakout! I read up on it all last night and how it affects child birth etc.... Nothing I can do about it now Isuppose! DH is being so kind to me.. I am the one who is not being very kind to myself ! I just never thought it would happen to me!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> We got bad news at the doctors yesterday! I always thought I was so careful but obviously in my wild teen years I wasnt careful enough... Huby would kill me if he knew I was posting this but we found out that we have herpes! I feel so dirty! I have never in my life had an sti or so i thought :cry: I haven't stopped crying since we found out and I feel so bad for DH cause it was more than likely me that gave it to him! I don't know what to do ladies I just want to give up on everything :cry:
> 
> Lady said that results would be back today but not even sure if I want them ornot to behonest

Melainey,, dont be so hard on yourself darl. One of my best girlfriends had a similar scenario. Her and her DH had always been careful in their previous partnerships, and had always tested clear, then one day out of the blue they both came back positive with herpes, no one had cheated or anything, dont blame yourself, dont blame DH, it does happen. It doesnt make you a bad person, a bad wife, or incapable of having a successful relationship, pregnancy and baby!!! Cant change what we did previously, in our wild teens years, no regrets, just move forward in your love in this current relationship. You can never know 'who gave it to whom' or where it even originated, my friend and her dh never figured it out, mysterious! Herpes comes in many forms, its not the end of the world hun, im sure all will be ok, could be much much much worse!! :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Thank you ladies you make me feel so much better :hugs: 


I really am so happy I came across this thread with all you lovely ladies xxx <3


----------



## number2woohoo

well said, 2mums. xo

Have a cry and a vent by all means Melainey - I can understand you being upset - but in the big scheme of things, everything is going to be ok. Really! xo


----------



## Newbie32

Oh melainey, chin up honey! Our turn to help cheer you up as you have done for so many of us on this thread!!!

There are far worse things and herpes is very very common, and I beleive now pretty easily treatable as well x

Focus on this blood test and hoping for a super positive result for you hun xx

:hugs:


----------



## Melainey

I think I am in love with all you ladies :winkwink: :rofl:

Thank you for the kind words and not thinking any different of me as I really do not think I ama bad person. In fact I always thought I was a good person until this happened :haha: I will get over iti'm sure.. I've not actually had an outbreak that I know of DH had one though! :hugs: 

I really hope that it is positive but I really don't think it is ! Either way I would like AF to come so we can start again :)

xx


----------



## Aquiss18

Just got a phone call about a job I applied for 2 weeks ago, at Good start early learning as a casual, I go sign my contract tomorrow! The only other thing that would make my week complete would be my BFP! ;D


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Oh melainey, chin up honey! Our turn to help cheer you up as you have done for so many of us on this thread!!!
> 
> There are far worse things and herpes is very very common, and I beleive now pretty easily treatable as well x
> 
> Focus on this blood test and hoping for a super positive result for you hun xx
> 
> :hugs:

Agreed!!! 

Hey, hey Melainey... Look over here!!! :tease:

:holly::flasher::holly::flasher::holly:

hehehe :bunny: 
:hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Hehehehe I do love that flasher :flasher:

I really should do the :laundry: But couldn't be bothered :rofl:

So how is everyone doing???

x


----------



## Pammy31

Bored beyond belief..... at work.... not doing anything. :holly:

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie


----------



## Aquiss18

We'll I've done the dishes, I've ironed, Vacuumed, Cleaned the lounge and kitchen, I still have to do our bedroom the bathroom and toilet, Get the bins in, and vacuum the rest of the house, but I'm going to have a break haha


----------



## Melainey

Oh how I wish I had a job :haha: 

yeah I should do cleaning but could not be arsed !!


----------



## ginny83

Oh sorry to hear your upset about your news Melanie - totally understandable to be upset about it, but like the others have said there's treatment for it so not the end of the world :) Also, remember it only takes once to catch something so don't feel dirty or anything!

hi everyone else, hope you having a good day!


----------



## Aquiss18

It has taken me a lot of effort to get up of the couch to clean the house, I'm debating about leaving the rest of it


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Ginny :)

HOw is that little bean sticking? :happydance: How you feeling?

x


----------



## Pammy31

I need a cleaning lady!!

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Very nice photo Pammy :) 

I agree, I would LOVE a cleaner!


----------



## number2woohoo

Pammy31 said:


> I need a cleaning lady!!
> 
> https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png
> 
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie

I have a cleaning lady but I'd much rather be at home myself! Unfortunately, it makes sense for us for me to be the main breadwinner. 
Even with the cleaning lady you'd be surprised at how much time you need to spend preparing for the cleaner, hahaha. If I don't tidy, she can't clean - and for us, the main effort is tidying/putting things away. So not easy with a toddler!


----------



## Aquiss18

Do any of you take any Vitamins ect I'm thinking of going and picking some up!


----------



## Melainey

I only take folic acid! And sometimes I take borocca! :happydance:

Number2woohoo I love you profile pic :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls, just checking in! 

Melainey, I won't say too much, cos the others have pretty much covered it, just wanted to send a big hug your way and say that we're all here for you, and of course the initial shock is upsetting, but soon it will just be one of those things. I Remember a few drunken nights that could have put me in the same boat lol. It's just luck of the draw, nothing to feel dirty or bad about!! :):):) :hugs:

Aquiss, it's best to start taking vitamins 3 months before ttc, so I'd say get to a chemist & get some advice on the best for you


----------



## ginny83

Aquiss, I was taking Blackmores conceive well, but had only started the cycle I got my BFP. Before that I was taking folic acid.

Everything going good over here :) I was bit crampy last night but I was also mega bloated so I think they were gas cramps hehe. I've started feeling a bit "off" today - almost like I have a bad taste in the back of my throat, so maybe the very early start of MS. I know a lot of people find MS reassuring that everything is going well, but I had it terribly with this last pregnancy and it still ended bad. So this time I'll be over the moon if I only get a mild dose! (Of course all I want is bubs to be healthy, but you know what I mean ;))


oh and on the topic of cleaning.... once we move into our new house we're getting a cleaner even though I'm a stay at home mum :blush: I don't like cleaning (who does!) and we want this new house to stay all new and lovely, so we'll getting someone to help me out once a week/fortnight


----------



## Trying2b2mums

we have a cleaner too, but still seems like i spend alot of time cleaning n tidying n picking up n organizing! 
Melainey- you've had a rough one, take the day to yourself n do nothing!! :) 
2 woohoo- loving your profile pic!!! so cute!!
mum2Q- how you feeling?? :)
Aquiss- as M2Q said, vitamins and supplements should be started AT LEAST 3 months before starting TTC. Go to your chemist, they'll sort you out, but tis important so go asap and maybe wait a few months before seriously TTC, you want to avoid those easily avoided birth defects by taking vitamins!!!

Hows everyone else going/feeling??? Llmp? Lisa? Ginny? Anyone i misses?


----------



## lisamfr

Oh Melainey I just read your news hun. So sorry to hear, but the other ladies are right. I agree with everything they have said. Sending heaps of Hugs to Bunbury lol.

2woohoo that's a very cutie pic love it.

Just went to the bathroom before and I saw pinkies on the toilet paper. Bugger I think AF has found me :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ginny83 said:


> Aquiss, I was taking Blackmores conceive well, but had only started the cycle I got my BFP. Before that I was taking folic acid.
> 
> Everything going good over here :) I was bit crampy last night but I was also mega bloated so I think they were gas cramps hehe. I've started feeling a bit "off" today - almost like I have a bad taste in the back of my throat, so maybe the very early start of MS. I know a lot of people find MS reassuring that everything is going well, but I had it terribly with this last pregnancy and it still ended bad. So this time I'll be over the moon if I only get a mild dose! (Of course all I want is bubs to be healthy, but you know what I mean ;))
> 
> 
> oh and on the topic of cleaning.... once we move into our new house we're getting a cleaner even though I'm a stay at home mum :blush: I don't like cleaning (who does!) and we want this new house to stay all new and lovely, so we'll getting someone to help me out once a week/fortnight

There's no point doing it yourself if you can get help! Plus you will have your hands full! I like cleaning as nobody can do it as good as I can (according to me) lol so I would be likely to pay someone the. Redo it when they leave. Lol 

Hopefully MS stays away, I know people who have spent most of the 9 months in hospital. I can't imagine how bad that would be!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm feeling good today. Nothing to report really, just same stuff. Not very crampy, just a bit on and off here and there. 

Woohoo, I'm also loving your pic!


----------



## Melainey

Thanks again ladies you are all so lovely :hugs:

Yeah when we get our own house and if we can afford it I will request a cleaner even if it is only once a week and I will keep it tidy hehehe I am so lazy with things like that :rofl:

What is actually in the pre pregnancy vits? 

:hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Google it - I don't have the box in front of me, but have been on the blackmores website before, they have it there.


----------



## number2woohoo

Thanks - finally figured out how to get the little picture there.

Oh Ginny, you'd be mad if you didn't have one, if you could have one! Good for you! Hope you don't get too nauseous - didn't have MS with my first so don't know what it is like but don't imagine it's too pleasant. 

lisamfr - bugger. xo

Aquiss - yes, I take prenatal vitamins. I'd recommend a trip to the pharmacy and a chat to the chemist.


----------



## LLPM

Hi sorry been MIA today! Our wifi broke so am on my phone with limited data! :) 
Sorry to hear that melainey - don't stress too much. I had a look in the what to expect when you're expecting book, it says the only danger during pregnancy is an active lesion during labour or if your first 'episode' is during late pregnancy! The good thing is you know about it so it can be managed well! 

Afm, still no sign of AF, keep taking my temp (terrible I know!) but it's staying above 98.5 which is great!  I feel really wet down there like I'm leaking but there's nothing there (TMI??!) so I thought maybe I'm ovulating now considering high temp and wetness but it's watery not sticky/ewcm like around O and I'm feeling sure I already did O! and surely it would be over 3weeks late?! 
I made mini gingerbread men with poppy today and decorated them with mini m&m's! So cool and yummy & she loved it! I think she's been craving mummy time lately and she's been an angel today!


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> What is actually in the pre pregnancy vits?
> 
> :hugs:

Folate and Iron are the main ones, and you don't get the same level of those in normal vitamins. Iodine is another one. Calcium, Omega 3 and fish oils. Etc. 

You'd have to have a VERY good diet to get the same levels in everyday food! I know I don't, so I take Fefol Plus.


----------



## Melainey

Thank you LLPM.. :) 

I'm glad AF is still far away for you :) Mine seems to be MIA :rofl: 

I will have a look as to what is in the pre natal vits because I do take borocca and want to see the differences :happydance:

x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I think berocca would be good in general, but not as good for specifically ttc as the actual pre c


----------



## gracie04

Hey, thank goodness there is someone else waiting that horrible two weeks. I am 4, 5 days past ovulation myself. The wait just seems forever.......your not alone!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

* preconception ones


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Llmp- sounds like a great activity, and yummy too!! TMI- i felt wet too, and like I felt something coming out, but checked and there was nothing there, wiped and nothing, ive had a little bit of extra cm throughout the days and ive noticed on underwear but not mass amts, but still sometimes have that wet feeling, sometimes freaked out its been AF but no coloured tinged at all, so could be a positive sign for you, and with your temp staying up... fx!!! :happydance: (asked you earlier, may have missed it... about these cramps, that you described as uterus stretching etc.. how long do they last? like first tri, or longer or?? )

Ive been taking my follic acid .5g at least a day, and been on a womens one a day forever, Doc said stay on those, he's checking all vitamin levels in the blood tests and from there we will adjust what i'm taking. All the ones 2woohoo mentioned, plus Doc said Vit D is real important too. Forever changing their minds, whoever they are, but happy to oblige to have a healthy bub.


----------



## Melainey

Welcome Gracie :) 

Thanks mum2Q I am having a look at the website now :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

There is one to make sure you don't take too much on, I think vitamin A? Other ladies might know? It can be harmful in large amounts in pregnancy. I will check when home, cos I can't remember right now. So just be careful if taking separate vitamins


----------



## Newbie32

Lisa - so sorry hun! But at least now you can get the :witch: over and done with and on to the next cycle!

Welcome Gracie 

Wow this thread goes crazy during the day!!! Its a wonder i am getting any work done these days lol...i disappear into a meeting for a couple hours and come out to pages and pages!!!! Great to have an ever expanding and fantastic support network right here in our own backyard 

Thanks Ladies 

PS, 2 woohoo - gorgeous pic!!


----------



## Melainey

lisamfr said:


> Oh Melainey I just read your news hun. So sorry to hear, but the other ladies are right. I agree with everything they have said. Sending heaps of Hugs to Bunbury lol.
> 
> 2woohoo that's a very cutie pic love it.
> 
> Just went to the bathroom before and I saw pinkies on the toilet paper. Bugger I think AF has found me :(

Hopefully you will catch that egg this month lisa :hugs: 

x


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Wow this thread goes crazy during the day!!! Its a wonder i am getting any work done these days lol...i disappear into a meeting for a couple hours and come out to pages and pages!!!! !

I'm the opposite - can pop in and out through the day easily between meetings and tasks, but when it goes crazy at night I won't have checked it. Life gets very full on from the minute I leave work until the boss is in bed, then we tend to just collapse ourselves. :)


----------



## Pammy31

I need someone to keep me company!! argh... day is dragging on. I guess I should be happy I have a boring job.

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie


----------



## Melainey

DH just called me to tell me that he loves me :blush: :happydance: Makes me so happy .. <3

I will keep you company Pammy :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies - sounds like you have all had a busy day chatting! Melainey I'm sorry you got bad news - hope you manage to find a suitable treatment quickly and that it doesn't interfere with ttc - since AF is still a no show I'm still convinced you're preggy! You too LLPM!

Ginny - praying MS doesn't run rampant and that this is as bad as it gets for you!

2mums - how are you today?

Welcome Gracie - we have a lovely group here!

Number2woohoo -love your pic - you too Pammy!

Sorry I know I've missed people!

Well my temp went up a little today but is still 0.1 below my cover line - hopefully it will keep rising after today! 

I am at Sydney Uni and have an hour and a half to kill before my next engagement - so glad I have you guys to keep me company! I truly miss you all when I can't jump on during work! Xx


----------



## ginny83

how long are your cycle usually Angel?


----------



## Pauls_angel

I've only been charting properly for a month and a half - last month I only had a 27 day cycle with ov on cd 17 - the 2 months prior to that I did record my cycle length - 31 days and 32 days - but no idea when I ov'd those months. My doc wasn't sure if lady month was abnormally short or if the other months were long - but I have been sick this past fortnight and was quite stressed last month getting the house sorted and was also first cycle ttc so he said that can all affect cycle length and ov too - just biding my time waiting it out :) BDing lots just in case though - poor hubby! He has started calling me a HHB which he says stands for 'Horny House Beast'! LOL

Mum 2 Q - you are right about it being vitamin A that shouldn't be taken in excess!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pammy- there is always someone here to keep company :) :) 

Awwww Melainey!! :headspin: too cute! See all is good in your world!! :hugs:

Angle- been thinking about you today, hope you are feeling better and had an 'easy' day thus far! Good news about your temp, hope this is your month!!:thumbup: I'm good today, cramping, tired, headache, hungry, nauseas this morning (MS is crazy in my family, so a better sign for me I guess) 

I'm surprised I've been getting anything done since finding you lovelies and this thread, but managed more work outside, laundry, dishes, groceries and errands today. OH just got home from work and said she's taking the day off from studying after work today, which is fantastic!!!!! (i don't have to be quiet, :haha:)

been working on a pic to put up here, bc everyone else is, nice to put faces to names :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> My doc wasn't sure if lady month was abnormally short or if the other months were long .... BDing lots just in case though - poor hubby! He has started calling me a HHB which he says stands for 'Horny House Beast'! LOL

Took me a good minute trying to figure out what a lady month was, haha. LAST month, got it!!! 

and HHB- hilarious :rofl: love it!! 

FX!!! You have had a lot going on that will affect your cycle, but still hopeful for you!! :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

HHB haha love it!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yes I'm loving putting faces to names! Looking forward to seeing your pic 2mums!


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: HHB :) That is me on a non ttc day hehehe Great name for it :D

Yeah it is really nice to see everybody that has provided so much support :) x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1100107-fun-distraction-while-we-go-through-tww.html


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> My doc wasn't sure if lady month was abnormally short or if the other months were long .... BDing lots just in case though - poor hubby! He has started calling me a HHB which he says stands for 'Horny House Beast'! LOL
> 
> Took me a good minute trying to figure out what a lady month was, haha. LAST month, got it!!!
> 
> and HHB- hilarious :rofl: love it!!
> 
> FX!!! You have had a lot going on that will affect your cycle, but still hopeful for you!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Dodgy phone typing again lol - yes - LAST month :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey- love your pics, absolutely gorgeous!! love your tat, and such a cute hubby!! cute couple!! :happydance::happydance:

Your children will have the most gorgeous hair!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Thank you :blush: 

Funny tho cause I am a naturalstraight haired blonde :rofl: and he has such beautiful curly locks! I hope our babies are going to have his hair :) :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> :rofl: HHB :) That is me on a non ttc day hehehe Great name for it :D
> 
> Yeah it is really nice to see everybody that has provided so much support :) x
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1100107-fun-distraction-while-we-go-through-tww.html

absolutely gorgeous photos! I especially love the first one! You are a beautiful couple!!


----------



## Melainey

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: HHB :) That is me on a non ttc day hehehe Great name for it :D
> 
> Yeah it is really nice to see everybody that has provided so much support :) x
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1100107-fun-distraction-while-we-go-through-tww.html
> 
> absolutely gorgeous photos! I especially love the first one! You are a beautiful couple!!Click to expand...

Thank you :happydance:

Pitty about the.... :winkwink: hehehehe 

I want to see pics of you lovely ladies :)

x


----------



## Pauls_angel

I agree Melainey - gorgeous - love the dress - do different to mine! (have added a wedding snap to my profile)!


----------



## Melainey

2mums you are GORGEOUS :) xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Thank you :blush:
> 
> Funny tho cause I am a naturalstraight haired blonde :rofl: and he has such beautiful curly locks! I hope our babies are going to have his hair :) :happydance:

yeah i have natural brown, very fine and thin, hoping our child gets more hair from our donor, which is thicker and wavy, bc OH has brown thick hair that curls when it gets longer


----------



## Pauls_angel

My phone battery is about to die so am signing off sadly until later tonight when I get home - I'll miss you all! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Pauls_angel said:


> I agree Melainey - gorgeous - love the dress - do different to mine! (have added a wedding snap to my profile)!


Thank you :) I do love being different hehehe

YOu look stunning on your wedding day... :flower:

I love red so that's why the red dress then but when I go home and get remarried I would love to have a champagne dress (proper wedding dress with veil) And i would love to have a proper hens etc :happydance: hopefully it can be soon and also with a little flower girl/page boy :happydance:

x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

those are my current babies, Abby 1 yr (blk) and Keiko 3 yr (wht) And my love, my cat, Belle, she's 9 and American too! She is with her 'boyfriend' in Long Beach, Ca, in the 2nd pic (the gorilla, who sadly saw his fate when my mum put him in the dryer one time). 
They drive my crazy, and keep my life full, and I would love to be crazier and busier by adding a human bubba!! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P1060261.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1









2012-05-03 12.18.46.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 1









house 3.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2









mustachio 1.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Melainey

Awwwww they are so cute :) I am a massive cat lover too :) THere are not enough of us left in the world in my opinion :rofl: Have you got a pic of your OH????

x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Awwwww they are so cute :) I am a massive cat lover too :) THere are not enough of us left in the world in my opinion :rofl: Have you got a pic of your OH????
> 
> x

For professional reasons she didn't want her pic up here, but I have our latest, she ok'd it (bc its not full on) :thumbup: It was taken in bed the morning we got our BFP, hard to see her, and she's concentrating on pushing the button, haha, but you can see her lil Maori nose (shes kiwi) and lovely blue/green eyes, (im biased!!)
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120729.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Melainey

Awwww you two are so gorgeous :)

you look so happy together :hugs:


----------



## LLPM

You all look lovely! How do you add photos? Haven't figured it out yet?!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> You all look lovely! How do you add photos? Haven't figured it out yet?!

when you go to your reply, the icon at the top with the paperclip, next to the smiley face. click it and you can choose a file from your comp, then upload it, and close the screen and it will be auto included in your reply


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Awwww you two are so gorgeous :)
> 
> you look so happy together :hugs:

we had just gotten our BFP, we were thrilled, that pic didnt do it justice, :rofl: but she does make me happier and more centered than i've ever been, and makes me want to be a better person every day so, i can't ask for much more!!! TY Melainey. I showed her your tat, she loves it, (she'd like one, a libra sign, but she had open heart surgery years ago and is on blood thinners so cannot have one) my most recent is on my foot- says ohana (family in hawaiian) each colored star represents someone ie teal- mum, yellow - gma, purple- sister, etc etc (and i hate this pic of it bc it makes my calf look massive hahaha)
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-24 23.18.19.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Trying2b2mums

back in a bit...mmm dinner : peas, corn on the cob, sweet potato, pumpkin, broccoli, and lamb loin chops!!!! drooling already! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Maddy40

In the early days of this cycle but already have issues with temping. I'm never sure which temp to record. I know I should use the one after sleeping but what about when I work nights? 
For example earlier this week I worked overnight, came home at 7am and temped with a result 34.71), then temped again when I woke up at lunchtime (36.17). Most times when I manage to sleep at "normal people" hours my early a.m. temp is under 35, so I figure I should use the 7am one even though I hadn't been asleep?


----------



## Aquiss18

Feeling really tired tonight, had some painful cramping in lower abdomin tonight only last about 20-30 seconds but it was all over the lower tummy, focused more on my left side pain wise, I'm only 4DPO so I doubt it's implantation but was enough to make me stop what I was doing!


----------



## Melainey

LOve your tattoo especially because it means so much :) :happydance:

Mmm dinner sounds yummy :) 

I am having chicken :happydance:


----------



## Melainey

Maddy40 said:


> In the early days of this cycle but already have issues with temping. I'm never sure which temp to record. I know I should use the one after sleeping but what about when I work nights?
> For example earlier this week I worked overnight, came home at 7am and temped with a result 34.71), then temped again when I woke up at lunchtime (36.17). Most times when I manage to sleep at "normal people" hours my early a.m. temp is under 35, so I figure I should use the 7am one even though I hadn't been asleep?

What way are you temping?


----------



## LLPM

Do you love lamb 2mums?? We LOVE lamb...we have sheep at my MIL's place and hubby butchers a couple every time we go back...so yummy and the cheapest meat for us! :)

I've had an exhausting day, hubby left at 8:30 and won't be home til 10pm, the girls have missed their daddy today and it's always sad putting them to bed when he's not here, they always ask for him! 

I've had no AF symptoms all day, no cramping, leg ache, moodiness etc, so I'm still hopefull. I want to wait til Saturday to test, but not sure I can wait that long...we'll see.


----------



## ginny83

lovely photos ladies!!

Here's a photo of DF and I at a wedding earlier this year


----------



## Melainey

Lovely couple Ginny very pretty :)

I love lamb to LLPM but DH hates it haha so very rarely get to eat it :( 

Good tha you ar having no AF stmptoms! :)


----------



## LLPM

so seeing as everyone else is putting pics i thought i'd join in...this is us at the zoo a few weeks ago!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0515.jpg
File size: 68.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> Lovely couple Ginny very pretty :)
> 
> I love lamb to LLPM but DH hates it haha so very rarely get to eat it :(
> 
> Good tha you ar having no AF stmptoms! :)

thats a bummer!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Maddy- that makes it real tough, from what ive heard/learned you should temp after sleeping and let FF change the times around or whatever that magical site does. Also, I think bc temping may be all over the place for you, check your cm and chart that!! :flower::flower:
Thanks Melainey, I love it too, and can add to it, stars for my lil bubs... its only my 2nd (have one more planned, a pin up to go on rib cage, will represent grandmother and grandfather, a navy girl (he was in the navy) but will have grandmothers face/hair/coloring) Love a good dinner!!! :munch:
Llmp- i love love love lamb, having a lebanese background (and irish, welsh, german, native american, hahaha) I was raised on the stuff, but the lamb in the states is mutton, its gross, so i really enjoy it here. Wish I had some at our disposal, might knock on your door, :haha: we had it last night too, but I 'needed' it again tonight ($18 later, for just a few chops, but oh so good). I stalked your chart again, and based on what your saying I am excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: FX!!! 
Ginny- super cute, gorgeous couple!!! nice pic! :D


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> so seeing as everyone else is putting pics i thought i'd join in...this is us at the zoo a few weeks ago!

Beautiful family!!!! Cute hubby too, hehe! I can totally see where your third will fit in!:hugs: I have to double take when I see your profile too, bc your eldest, especially, looks just like my friends little girl, she has two girls also and they are so similar to yours, same coloring, same cute little noses, and little smiles! All perfect of course!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Melainey

LLPM gorgeous pic :) Would look great with another little one I hope it's your month :D

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

Beautiful family LLPM!!


----------



## LLPM

Trying2b2mums said:


> Maddy- that makes it real tough, from what ive heard/learned you should temp after sleeping and let FF change the times around or whatever that magical site does. Also, I think bc temping may be all over the place for you, check your cm and chart that!! :flower::flower:
> Thanks Melainey, I love it too, and can add to it, stars for my lil bubs... its only my 2nd (have one more planned, a pin up to go on rib cage, will represent grandmother and grandfather, a navy girl (he was in the navy) but will have grandmothers face/hair/coloring) Love a good dinner!!! :munch:
> Llmp- i love love love lamb, having a lebanese background (and irish, welsh, german, native american, hahaha) I was raised on the stuff, but the lamb in the states is mutton, its gross, so i really enjoy it here. Wish I had some at our disposal, might knock on your door, :haha: we had it last night too, but I 'needed' it again tonight ($18 later, for just a few chops, but oh so good). I stalked your chart again, and based on what your saying I am excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: FX!!!
> Ginny- super cute, gorgeous couple!!! nice pic! :D

Yeah I'm trying not to be too hopeful but I know I'm not out yet, it's helped knowing that now this is a win-win cycle for me! 
Yeah mutton isn't so great...we love having our little lambies and the girls LOVE lamb, poppys always asks for chops on the bone and gets right into it! (sorry if there's any vego's on here!)


----------



## LLPM

Thanks ladies! They are both such little blondies, and I LOVE their little button noses, they've inherited Liam's cute nose! Liam really wants a little redhead, and would love a little boy (although he loves his princesses to peices!). We always wanted 5kids but we've got to the point where it's a bit unrealistic...we have to remember we're on the other side of the world from my parents & it's not cheap to see them! But we're certain we'd love one more to complete our little family!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> Thanks ladies! They are both such little blondies, and I LOVE their little button noses, they've inherited Liam's cute nose! Liam really wants a little redhead, and would love a little boy (although he loves his princesses to peices!). We always wanted 5kids but we've got to the point where it's a bit unrealistic...we have to remember we're on the other side of the world from my parents & it's not cheap to see them! But we're certain we'd love one more to complete our little family!!

oh a little man would be perfect! Could def see that for you!! These days its hard to have 5 or more, with the travel but also with tuition and living costs! We've set our sights on two!! Can't wait to hear your news, either way, but hoping for a :bfp: for you this time around!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Maddy40

Melainey said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> In the early days of this cycle but already have issues with temping. I'm never sure which temp to record. I know I should use the one after sleeping but what about when I work nights?
> For example earlier this week I worked overnight, came home at 7am and temped with a result 34.71), then temped again when I woke up at lunchtime (36.17). Most times when I manage to sleep at "normal people" hours my early a.m. temp is under 35, so I figure I should use the 7am one even though I hadn't been asleep?
> 
> What way are you temping?Click to expand...

Orally - no way could I manage vaginally at work or at home, the bathrooms too cold in both places :haha:


----------



## Maddy40

Great pics everyone. Would love to share here but since we haven't told anyone around us we are TTC we won't be participating...hopefully down the track when I get a BFP and have announced it to the world!


----------



## Melainey

Maddy40 said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> In the early days of this cycle but already have issues with temping. I'm never sure which temp to record. I know I should use the one after sleeping but what about when I work nights?
> For example earlier this week I worked overnight, came home at 7am and temped with a result 34.71), then temped again when I woke up at lunchtime (36.17). Most times when I manage to sleep at "normal people" hours my early a.m. temp is under 35, so I figure I should use the 7am one even though I hadn't been asleep?
> 
> What way are you temping?Click to expand...
> 
> Orally - no way could I manage vaginally at work or at home, the bathrooms too cold in both places :haha:Click to expand...

Haha I do it lying in bed vaginally it's the most accurate! Are you taking it before you move i.e before going to the toilet etc??? 

Aww a little man would be so cute in there LLPM :D


----------



## ginny83

oh we haven't told anyone either! I actually be pretty upset if anyone in real life could read my posts - waaaay TMI for them to know lol


----------



## LLPM

ginny83 said:


> oh we haven't told anyone either! I actually be pretty upset if anyone in real life could read my posts - waaaay TMI for them to know lol


I know I thought the same actually! It's general knowledge we're TTC, but yeah it's all personal stuff on here that I wouldn't want people reading!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I agree I don't evenlet DH read it (only because he doesn't really want me charting etc..but he knows I spend most of my day on here :rofl: )


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey everyone!!
Maddy - you need to do your temp after at least 3 hours of sleep, before moving. you can't even get out of bed or move around or have a drink of water or it pretty much makes it invalid. I also do it vaginally, I keep my thermometer in the same place so i wake up, grab it, stick it up there and i'm done for the day. lol 

everybody, it's so great to see you all! you all look very happy, and I'll be so excited to add little babies into all of those pics!!! 

I'll try to find a pic of me to put up!


----------



## ginny83

I know the people we told about the miscarriage will just assume we're ttc again anyway - but we haven't actually said anything.

Actually, a bit of a funny story... DF was showing my step dad pics of our house on his iphone and a pic of my digi saying "pregnant 1-2" came up that DF didn't realise I had taken. DF said he just kept scrolling and didn't say anything about it. My mum hasn't said anything to me about it, so I bet my step dad just didn't understand what it meant lol My mum would have known straight away!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oh, forgot to add the rest of my post...baby brain! hahahaha

I totally agree with everyone about the personal stuff on here... lol TMI...all the time!!! haha

So I will officially be devastated if AF shows this month, I have been getting my twingy pains all day on and off, I have also been having waves of nausea - about 3 times, it has made me cringe just a sick feeling that sweeps right over me. No dry-heaving or vomiting or anything, but enough to make my mouth water and to stop me in my tracks. I have also been getting a sort of 'butterfly' feeling around my belly button - only twice I think, but enough for me to notice it. it's just to the right hand side of it, not exactly behind it... 

anyway, I really don't want to get my hopes up, and don't want to be eating my words, but I just really really want this to be it, cos if this isn't pregnancy, then the real thing will hit me like a tonne of bricks!! haha


now...off to find that pic...


----------



## Trying2b2mums

dont think the general public/my friends and family would ever find me, see my posts or pictures here, not too worried about it all. 
When I temped, for those 3 days, :rofl: i did it in bed vaginally before moving- easy peasy!! 
OH knows I'm here a lot too, esp at night, but she doesn't mind, its helped me stay busy and quiet while she studies, so its been great actually, I tell her the funny not so personal stuff. She's happy ive found somewhere! 
Ginny- close call!!! :shhh:
I know I shouldnt have, but we've already told my mum, she knows how early on it is, but she's so good and helpful, and level headed, plus she's knows we've been trying for a long time, and she knew exactly when we were away trying this month so.... She actually had left two presents when her and my nan came to visit last Oct, and after I told her she sent me to fetch one she had hidden in the dresser in our spare room, I opened it on skype with her, she has made me a pregnancy (now til birth) scrapbook, with all the pages done, and came with stickers and embellishments, I just get to add photos and stories and whatever else. Its aboslutely gorgeous, I was sooo happy with her and with it!! Felt blessed, and I've put it back away for the next little bit until we're more confident!! But awesome nonetheless!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum2Q- FX for you. it all sounds really good, quite similar to mine, so thats good so far :) How long can you hold off testing? Bc i want answers darnit! hahaha


----------



## Melainey

Aw so good that you told your mum 2mums :) Mums are so supportive :) I would love mine to be here :D 

Mum2Q everything is sounding very very good for you :happydance: 

I reckon this is your month! 

May go back to the doctors tomorrow arvo for the results but I am so afraid that it is going to be A BIG FAT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :cry: So I don't know what to do! :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Yeah OH has already said we will fly my mum out for the birth, I love my mum, we didnt get along well when I was younger, but when I moved out and went to Uni, things got better, now we're like best friends!! :friends:
I think good things are in store this month for Llmp, Mum2Q, and you Melainey, I would hate to eat my words, but just feels right for you ladies, and all symptoms, temp, charting and timing are saying :bfp:
Melainey- all will be good, you will at least have an answer, but a bfn without a AF and a neg blood still doesnt mean a true bfn, stranger things have happened. And you will have your DH, who sounds lovely, and all of us for support.


----------



## LLPM

That's lovely...I wish my mum could have been there for my girls births, my parents came out when P was 6weeks old and when M was 6days! I would love for her to be there at my next birth but it's hard to organize it when babys aren't exactly cooperative with when you want them to arrive! Lol.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ok...just seeing if this works...if it does, there should be a couple of pics from my wedding last month. If not, back to the drawing board! haha
 



Attached Files:







fb5.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 8









fb3.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Too true Llmp- We'll assume bc its my first, and wont be tiny, hahaha, that i'll be a little later than due date and plan her flight accordingly, and I'll have her plan a good 3-4 weeks to be here (and we'll push her lfight back if needed), assuming her DH can survive without her, I'd love for him to come also, but he absolutely detests flying (he gets claustrophobic, car rides aren't even good for him) so two flights, a connector and a 13 hour wont be his cup of tea!! Plus, we'll plan a trip back there at 3/4 months, but we're just getting ahead of ourselves at this point...oh the excitement, its gotten the better of us!! :shrug:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Ok...just seeing if this works...if it does, there should be a couple of pics from my wedding last month. If not, back to the drawing board! haha

STUNNING!!!! love the reflection pic too. Love your dress, and I'm such a sucker for a man in a pin stripe suit, handsome!! You two are so freaking cute, and he just looks like the greatest DH ever!! Can see it in his eyes, so gentle and loving. Love your hair and make-up too!! :flower:


----------



## LLPM

Ooh and I keep forgetting to reply to your question about cramping! Sorry. 
It was like pulling/stretching cramping and I'd get pains in my ovary (which turned out to be the corpus luteum keeping LO in there :) )
I was worried but the midwife said its very normal to have cramping and as long as there's no bleeding and it's not making you double up in pain then not to worry about it! As your uterus stretches things move around a bit even really early on. I think you'll know if something's wrong! :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ladies - I've missed so much today!!! All your photos are great! Gorgeous photo 2mums - you are stunning! You and your OH look really happy together. Lucy what a gorgeous family you have - a little bubba would really complete that picture! Ginny a lovely shot of you and your DH too! Everyone on here is so good looking! I will post more pics tomorrow too :) including one of the SOLD sign now in front of our house - just signed and exchanged contracts ten mins ago! Thank you so much for your prayers and positive thoughts they paid off big time! The pest and building inspection went well, the buyer didn't need a bank valuation and she paid her ten percent deposit tonight - done and dusted for a record price!!! And in other news I had ov pains at about 5 this arvo - I usually get them every second month and couldn't remember which month I was up to - very hopeful that I did actually ov this month now and only a day later than last cycle - putting it down to illness and house sale stress! Now all I need is that temp rise and I'll be 100% convinced :)
Mum 2 a and LLPM your symptoms and lack of AF are sounding soo promising! Mainey- praying big time for you hun as you head back to the dr - may it be a Big Fat YESSSSS!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Q just saw your wedding pics - beautiful!!! I bet you were happy when they came back from the photographer!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Dodgy phone again - should have been Melainey not 'Mainey' lol!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

they haven't actually come back yet, she just sent me 10 she put on facebook (cos I don't have it) so im hanging out to get them back - so excited to see them all! I got some naked ones from behind with my dress in the background - thought of the idea about a week prior to, so im super excited to see if my rare creative streak has paid off! hahaha

I know what you mean, everyone on here is really good looking, it's amazing how much more you respond to people when you find them attractive...I know that sounds vain, and i'm not like that at all, but you know what I mean, when you see attractive people, you are a bit more drawn to them?? Well I'm very drawn to all you ladies! ;) lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

It's nice that she emailed them to you - I was thinking you got them back really quickly given how recently you got married!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Llmp - thanks heaps! No spotting or bleeding, really begging for this to stick and be healthy. So far cramps seem normal then! ty!!! :flower::flower:

AF isn't/wasn't due until the 2nd!!! Can't believe how early I found out?!? To avoid inconclusive bloods i'll have to wait until Friday, but ideally, if I can be patient, Monday the 6th for bloods would be better! I'll cont to POAS and check my lines bc I'm nervous!!

Angel- ty, my profile pic was at my friends wedding reception last month, such a fun party!!! CONGRATULATIONS on your house!!!! And on your possible OV, fx like x100!! Can't wait to hear about your temp [rise] !!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mum2Q- ill bet all your pics are fantastic, seems you have an excellent photographer, those two are just beautiful!!! :thumbup:

I guess we'll have some pretty good looking kiddos out of this thread eh?? :brat:


----------



## Pauls_angel

I think you're right 2mums - def some lookers in the next gen! I hope we can continue this thread throughout our pregnancies - I'd love to hear how we all go and what we all end up having (boys girls)!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

angel - congrats on your house! amazing news!!!

2mums - agreed - the ones one here already are cute as hell - i bet the rest to follow will be awesomely cute too!!


I'm trying to upload another picture, my nieces - gorgeous triplets! they are too big tho, so im trying to figure out how to make them smaller... computers aren't my strong point. lol


sitting here feeling sick, i tested...BFN as expected. It was very diluted. I am a bit turned off testing in the morning now though...maybe I should wait til Friday??


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> I think you're right 2mums - def some lookers in the next gen! I hope we can continue this thread throughout our pregnancies - I'd love to hear how we all go and what we all end up having (boys girls)!

Yeah we'll have to make a full circle thread when we get all/enough BFPs!!! Would be nice to continue together, and it would appear it will all be quite close! :happydance::happydance: 

Mum2 - yeah maybe wait a day, but testing at night isnt ideal either, i made that mistake earlier this week!! 

And yes all the bubs in 'here' already are just to die for, stinking cute they are!!! Hope we can add to them next year!! :dance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

..
 



Attached Files:







Lara, Airlie, Claire.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5









Triplets.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 9









photo (11).jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5









Shell + Jono.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pauls_angel

Those triplets are precious! Mum 2 Q your DH has gorgeous kind eyes! I bet you waste hours gazing into them hehe!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Here we go...my beautiful girls!
> 
> and also found one of my hens night & another of DH & I...got a bit carried away lol.,.I'm done now/ haha

those bubs are beyond words!!! were they conceived naturally?!? They are lil angels!! I cant imagine how in love you would be with them. 
I thought about putting a pic of my nephews, but my sister would probably freak out, haha


----------



## LLPM

while we're doing photos thought id show you my babies...this is maggie at one day old!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2404.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Melainey

Mum2Q you are gorgeous :) And I know exactly what you mean about the attractivness hehehe :rofl: here's a flash ya saucy minx :flasher:

I am getting AF cramps I think :O Hopefully I'm not but I really think they are :haha:

2mums it is lovely that you have planned ahead I love it :) :hugs:

Thank you Angel :) And I am glad that everything went good with the house and O just keep :sex: incase :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

What a sweet bubba LLPM! Oooooh I want one sooooo bad!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> while we're doing photos thought id show you my babies...this is maggie at one day old!

Have never seen such perfection at one day!! Precious!!! I can def see why you want another one of those!!! :dance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

goregous baby!!!

here is a story for you all to give a little hope that BFP's are only around the corner. 

My sister was diagnosed with premiture menopause and told she would never be able to have kids. After getting this news, her & her partner went off BC...she got really sick, tested and BAM...pregnant! only just after they went of BC.... so turns out they are triplets...and what's even more amazing is that they're identical...naturally conceived identical trips are so rare that there aren't even consistent statistics on them... so anything is possible!!


----------



## LLPM

and poppy! Weighing in at a teeny 5lb 9oz.
 



Attached Files:







1 day.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

and if nobody minds...I'm going to take down their pics, cos like 2mums, my sister would freak if she knew they were on there. lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl: @ "ya saucy minx"-- loving the love in here!!! Melainey- i hope they are stretching cramps! fx!!! :hugs:

Mum2- amazing story- ty!!! :flower:

I'm soo irritable, which makes me wonder, bc i get like that on AF, but still getting BFP lines and having non AF cramping (or so i think) 
I feel bad- just went off at my family, OH and dogs!!! I am sooo annoyed and irritated, at basically nothing, or at least nothing that should get me like this, was like this last night too. Hoping its not AF, and its just early preg hormones going crazy, but I also hope it doesnt laugh, my poor fam, and I can stand feeling like this!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> and poppy! Weighing in at a teeny 5lb 9oz.

again, perfection, now i see why you want[ed] 5!! hahaha.


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM she is angelic - they are so similar as bubs!

2mums - I'm certain it is not AF - I just know your bubba will be a sticky one! Would be nice if early preg symptoms weren't do similar to AF though - would make for a less stressful time for all! Praying for you and your bubba! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

turns out im computer illiterate...so the pics will stay...


Melainey - I hope the witch stays away! But at least if you get it you don't have to bother with the doc again!! i really want it to be a baby in there!!

2mums - that's what OH's are for... lol it doesn't help that you are both women....lots of homones floating about the room...especially preggy ones!! lol 

llpm - other daughter is beautiful too!

I'm off to bed...busted after a big day... will see you lovelies in the morning! 

oh and 2mums - never go to bed angry! maybe a little sucking up to OH & the dogs is in order. haha 

sweet dreams all!
xxx

ps...melainey - thanks for the flash girl! ;)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Goodnight! Sleep well. May to wake to a BFP! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ty angel, hope you are right, always say the right thing!! ty :flower::flower:

Mum2Q- never do we go to bed angry, we have great communication, thats the good part of being two women, we can talk it out, but yes sometimes it bites us in the bum, women are crazy!! :wacko: I've already been offered a foot rub (im lucky, i get them few times a week, and hopefully more to come if this bub sticks, hahah) So i shall get my feet relaxed, and have a cuddle, and I'm off to bed too, didnt get my nap today, knackered!!! 
Hoping for good news in the morning from some of you!!! 
:sleep::sleep::cloud9::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Melainey

Oh how I missed a lot DH stole the laptop :haha:

Thank you everyone for the kind words and either way I will be happy cause i just know that we will get pregnany soon ! :D

Goodnight all you crazy/adorable/attractive women hehe :rofl:

xx :dust: xx


----------



## Newbie32

Morning everyone 

Wow there was a lot of activity here last night! I was doing well to keep up for a while and then drifted off and pages and pages and pages! 

I was on the ipad last night so didnt have a chance to upload any pics myself...now at work and have limited photos on this pc...however i do have this shot of DH and me from my wedding about three years ago...

And then a few pics of my babies....Molly is the one in front of the bowl, and then we got her a sister about three months ago Ruby...they love each other to bits 
 



Attached Files:







smaller 0709S&T.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 8









Molly 002.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2









Molly.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









Molly 001.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

good morning all!

Newbie - absolutely stunning!! 

I'm running horribly late today, only just got out of bed, have to be at work in 20 mins, so will be my only check in this morning. lol

I feel a bit sick today, might be just lack of sleep though if I needed to sleep until now!! m temp is still right up, tested again...BFN. waiting till friday and then waiting for AF after that I think...

have a great day!! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Oh mum2q i was so hoping today would be your BFP morning!

Hope you have a fab day and arent too late for work!! FX that :witch: stays away for another 9 months!!!

PS Melainey- EVERYTHING crossed for your test results today missy!!! We all want to hear a massive BFP from you!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Melainey

Hello Ladies :)

Stunning Newbie :) You are gorgeous :)

WHY AM I AWAKE AT 6:37am??? :rofl: 

Well Temps are slowly starting to drop by half degree since yesterday :cry: She must be on the way cause my boobs are so sore too :(

Oh well at least I will be able to try again :) 

xx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Melainey, Im so sorry, that damned :witch:

On the upside at least you can have another go!! onwards to catch that next eggy!!!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Aquiss18

Morning ladies, seems my Back aches have disappeared... I had shap pains on my lower tummy / uterus last night and pain on my right side this morning, I feel completely exhausted, DF left for work at 6 and I had to be up at 7 so I decided to stay up 7 came and I was so tired I must of fell asleep on the couch! I didn't even get up with DF I only said good bye as I relocked the door! Hopefully this is a good sign


----------



## number2woohoo

Morning ladies. 
Busy day ahead for me. Can't make head nor tail of my chart though, wondering if anyone could hazard a guess at it? Temps this month are much higher than last month. Haven't been sleeping very well so possibly that is disturbing my temps. Too strange.


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> goregous baby!!!
> 
> here is a story for you all to give a little hope that BFP's are only around the corner.
> 
> My sister was diagnosed with premiture menopause and told she would never be able to have kids. After getting this news, her & her partner went off BC...she got really sick, tested and BAM...pregnant! only just after they went of BC.... so turns out they are triplets...and what's even more amazing is that they're identical...naturally conceived identical trips are so rare that there aren't even consistent statistics on them... so anything is possible!!

That is awesome - man imagine how tough it would be to have triplets though!!!


----------



## Melainey

Newbie32 said:


> Oh Melainey, Im so sorry, that damned :witch:
> 
> On the upside at least you can have another go!! onwards to catch that next eggy!!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:

Only time will tell now :happydance:


Here is my chart to stalk :)

x
 



Attached Files:







CHART4.jpg
File size: 80.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy40 said:


> In the early days of this cycle but already have issues with temping. I'm never sure which temp to record. I know I should use the one after sleeping but what about when I work nights?
> For example earlier this week I worked overnight, came home at 7am and temped with a result 34.71), then temped again when I woke up at lunchtime (36.17). Most times when I manage to sleep at "normal people" hours my early a.m. temp is under 35, so I figure I should use the 7am one even though I hadn't been asleep?

34.7?
Isn't that, like, heading towards dead?


----------



## Melainey

number2woohoo said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> In the early days of this cycle but already have issues with temping. I'm never sure which temp to record. I know I should use the one after sleeping but what about when I work nights?
> For example earlier this week I worked overnight, came home at 7am and temped with a result 34.71), then temped again when I woke up at lunchtime (36.17). Most times when I manage to sleep at "normal people" hours my early a.m. temp is under 35, so I figure I should use the 7am one even though I hadn't been asleep?
> 
> 34.7?
> Isn't that, like, heading towards dead?Click to expand...

:rofl: I just pee'd a little :rol:

I find I get really low temps aswel different ways I temp! I reckon people should temp vaginally :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> goregous baby!!!
> 
> here is a story for you all to give a little hope that BFP's are only around the corner.
> 
> My sister was diagnosed with premiture menopause and told she would never be able to have kids. After getting this news, her & her partner went off BC...she got really sick, tested and BAM...pregnant! only just after they went of BC.... so turns out they are triplets...and what's even more amazing is that they're identical...naturally conceived identical trips are so rare that there aren't even consistent statistics on them... so anything is possible!!
> 
> That is awesome - man imagine how tough it would be to have triplets though!!!Click to expand...

I Cannot imagine! My sister had fraternal (is that the right name for non identical??) twins a couple of years ago and she had her hands FULL! She now has another one, 6 months, and the boys have just turned three, and far out it is crazy seeing what her days are like now! There arent really any twins in my family...other than these, but i dont know if that means more likely or not that I could conceive twins as well? I'll be happy with one tho thanks!!!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> In the early days of this cycle but already have issues with temping. I'm never sure which temp to record. I know I should use the one after sleeping but what about when I work nights?
> For example earlier this week I worked overnight, came home at 7am and temped with a result 34.71), then temped again when I woke up at lunchtime (36.17). Most times when I manage to sleep at "normal people" hours my early a.m. temp is under 35, so I figure I should use the 7am one even though I hadn't been asleep?
> 
> 34.7?
> Isn't that, like, heading towards dead?Click to expand...

oh my!!!!

But yes - certainly sounds very low...mine dont ever get below 35.8...

Next month I'm going to try from the other end i think - orally does seem a bit erratic...


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Melainey, Im so sorry, that damned :witch:
> 
> On the upside at least you can have another go!! onwards to catch that next eggy!!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Only time will tell now :happydance:
> 
> 
> Here is my chart to stalk :)
> 
> xClick to expand...

Thanks for sharing your chart Melainey...i really do find charts like yours so hard to explain - esp given the whole LP doesnt change length by much factor...do you plan on seeing your doc about it? Do you think affected by the pcos? 

So hard to understand because there is such a clear thermal shift there!

GRRRRRRR to the universe for not just making this one thing easy for us all!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Newbie32 said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Melainey, Im so sorry, that damned :witch:
> 
> On the upside at least you can have another go!! onwards to catch that next eggy!!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Only time will tell now :happydance:
> 
> 
> Here is my chart to stalk :)
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for sharing your chart Melainey...i really do find charts like yours so hard to explain - esp given the whole LP doesnt change length by much factor...do you plan on seeing your doc about it? Do you think affected by the pcos?
> 
> So hard to understand because there is such a clear thermal shift there!
> 
> GRRRRRRR to the universe for not just making this one thing easy for us all!!!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I know it is a mystery to me :rofl: I think I will have to because this is no good if we are trying to conceive :( Looking back to last year tho I did have one random 47day cycle in the year! Maybe this is normal for me to get one? Either way I hate it :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Melainey, Im so sorry, that damned :witch:
> 
> On the upside at least you can have another go!! onwards to catch that next eggy!!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Only time will tell now :happydance:
> 
> 
> Here is my chart to stalk :)
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for sharing your chart Melainey...i really do find charts like yours so hard to explain - esp given the whole LP doesnt change length by much factor...do you plan on seeing your doc about it? Do you think affected by the pcos?
> 
> So hard to understand because there is such a clear thermal shift there!
> 
> GRRRRRRR to the universe for not just making this one thing easy for us all!!!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it is a mystery to me :rofl: I think I will have to because this is no good if we are trying to conceive :( Looking back to last year tho I did have one random 47day cycle in the year! Maybe this is normal for me to get one? Either way I hate it :rofl:Click to expand...

I dont blame you, but at leat it looks like it might be over now! I really did think for sure this was your bfp month. Take a long hiatus please :witch:!!

:hugs:

Oh and yay i got my pic working!


----------



## Maddy40

number2woohoo said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> In the early days of this cycle but already have issues with temping. I'm never sure which temp to record. I know I should use the one after sleeping but what about when I work nights?
> For example earlier this week I worked overnight, came home at 7am and temped with a result 34.71), then temped again when I woke up at lunchtime (36.17). Most times when I manage to sleep at "normal people" hours my early a.m. temp is under 35, so I figure I should use the 7am one even though I hadn't been asleep?
> 
> 34.7?
> Isn't that, like, heading towards dead?Click to expand...

haha, well the thermometer might be faulty - it is a basal measurement one and new, but last month I was under 35 degrees until after O and then it went up, so the pattern of temp moves seems to be normal, even if the numbers are a bit odd.

Last month I stopped temping a few days after O because I simply cannot do it at the same time every day due to the timing of the swing shifts at work.


----------



## Melainey

Newbie32 said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Melainey, Im so sorry, that damned :witch:
> 
> On the upside at least you can have another go!! onwards to catch that next eggy!!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Only time will tell now :happydance:
> 
> 
> Here is my chart to stalk :)
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for sharing your chart Melainey...i really do find charts like yours so hard to explain - esp given the whole LP doesnt change length by much factor...do you plan on seeing your doc about it? Do you think affected by the pcos?
> 
> So hard to understand because there is such a clear thermal shift there!
> 
> GRRRRRRR to the universe for not just making this one thing easy for us all!!!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it is a mystery to me :rofl: I think I will have to because this is no good if we are trying to conceive :( Looking back to last year tho I did have one random 47day cycle in the year! Maybe this is normal for me to get one? Either way I hate it :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont blame you, but at leat it looks like it might be over now! I really did think for sure this was your bfp month. Take a long hiatus please :witch:!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Oh and yay i got my pic working!Click to expand...

Your pic is beautiful :hugs:

Feck off witch I say hehehe :) I just hope I don't have to wait too long for her to arrive tho! That will really P me off!! :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Pre-wedding shoot with our photographer...what a poser shot!!! I reckon i always look better in B&W tho so picked this one even if total posers!!! hahahaha



I agree totally tho - if you're coming witch - then do it fast and disappear again!!!


----------



## Melainey

I LOVE b&w shits :) I think everybody looks great in them :)

I can't wait to get remarried! I loved my wedding day :happydance: going to get a more conventional dress this time :)


----------



## Newbie32

Lucky you getting to have two!!!!

Oh and just to keep your spirits up... :flasher: :flasher: :flasher:


----------



## lisamfr

Once again I have missed out on so much conversation last night. Once I log off from work & get home I have to wait for the Little Miss to stop harassing the dogs & cat. Once she is a sleep I have freedom. But the last couple of nights she has been teething so we haven&#8217;t got much sleep. 

Wow look at all the family photos everyone has put up. It&#8217;s so nice to finally put a face with everyone&#8217;s name.

Melainey &#8211; Love your wedding photos too. The Red dress is amazing. It really is a beautiful dress.

2mums like your profile shoot. Love the photos of you and your partner with the pg test too. A nice photo to start the baby album with.

2Quigley &#8211; Love your wedding shoot of the image in the water puddle. That is sure a beautiful photo. The new about your sister is awesome to here she had trips. 

LLPM - both your girls look so cutie all wrapped up and sleeping. 

Angel &#8211; Your family shoot is so gorgeous. And a big congratulations on selling your house that much be a big weight taking off your shoulder. 

Newbie - you wedding photo is gorgeous. I didnt know you had two dogs? I thought you were a cat person.

sorry if I have missed anyone along the way.

Was trying to add photos of my family but I dont understand how I add photos can someone explain it to me please thanks.


----------



## Melainey

hehehe Right back at you :winkwink: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher:

My family wasn't able to make it to our first wedding as it was too expensive to come over so i'm not really lucky in a way :cry: But will make it up when I get home :)

Here is a photo that is more recent :)

This was about 2 weeks ago at a party! (before I got pissed hehe) (have put on a but of weight since wedding haha)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1373.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Pammy31

Melainey what is the thread you started with the pics again?

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Morning everyone- ok, ready, here goes my reply to the last 29,395 pages Ive missed this morning, hahaha
Newbie- beautiful wedding photo, and another attractive couple to add to our thread, hahah!! Gorgeous! And your lil furry babies are the cutest ever!!! 
Mum2Q- temps/chart still looking like a bfp!!! Hope you have a great day and my FX for you!!! :happydance:
Melainey- until :witch: shows anything is possible!!! FX still!!! I guess tomorrows temp will be telling too,(hope it goes back up). But I really do hope you get a bfp, or AF so you can try again sooner than later!!!! :hugs:
2woohoo- im no good at charts really, but yours does seem a bit confusing. From what I can tell, based more on cm than temp keep :sex:. Angel is good with the charts, get her opinion later too!!!!! 
:rofl: at "isn't that heading toward dead" :rofl::rofl: lets hope not, hahaha. But i agree, I had erratic oral temps, and although i only temped three days this time, (im weird, i know) I did it vaginally and could already tell that it made a world of difference to keep it 'steady', I highly recommend it. I kept it next to my bed, and had a pack of anti bacterial wipes too. :) 
@newbie- oh my- someone wished twins upon me this time bc we had been trying for so long, on one hand it would be nice bc we want two and wouldnt have to hassle our donor again in a year or so, but on the other- the work multiples bring!!! no thanks!! (OH doesnt want twins!! or triplets for that matter) hahaha
Melainey- your chart is crazy as you are girl!!! ;) omg :rofl: @ "i love b&w shits" :rofl::rofl::rofl:
I want to get married too, but 'they' wont let me :cry: So sad, and not fair, not fair to the kids either who wonder why their parents arent married like other parents!!!! 
Lisa- morning!!! in your reply, click the paperclip icon, add and upload photo from your comp, then close box and it will be autp included in reply!! 
Its been nice 'seeing' everyone, and their families, furry and human!!


----------



## Melainey

Oh and here are a couple of me before I met DH :rofl: Just for good measure! I had dreadlocks in these pics :happydance: 


Lisa thank you :) 

Go to advanced settings and there is a paperclip symbol! Click on that and you can add photos x
 



Attached Files:







kissface.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3









lep.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Melainey

Pammy31 said:


> Melainey what is the thread you started with the pics again?
> 
> https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png
> 
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1100107-fun-distraction-while-we-go-through-tww.html

I didn't start it but here ya go :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Once again I have missed out on so much conversation last night. Once I log off from work & get home I have to wait for the Little Miss to stop harassing the dogs & cat. Once she is a sleep I have freedom. But the last couple of nights she has been teething so we havent got much sleep.
> 
> Wow look at all the family photos everyone has put up. Its so nice to finally put a face with everyones name.
> 
> Melainey  Love your wedding photos too. The Red dress is amazing. It really is a beautiful dress.
> 
> 2mums like your profile shoot. Love the photos of you and your partner with the pg test too. A nice photo to start the baby album with.
> 
> 2Quigley  Love your wedding shoot of the image in the water puddle. That is sure a beautiful photo. The new about your sister is awesome to here she had trips.
> 
> LLPM - both your girls look so cutie all wrapped up and sleeping.
> 
> Angel  Your family shoot is so gorgeous. And a big congratulations on selling your house that much be a big weight taking off your shoulder.
> 
> Newbie - you wedding photo is gorgeous. I didnt know you had two dogs? I thought you were a cat person.
> 
> sorry if I have missed anyone along the way.
> 
> Was trying to add photos of my family but I dont understand how I add photos can someone explain it to me please thanks.

You have a good memory Lisa!!!!

Yes, always been a cat person and still have my little Gussie, who is nearly 15 now! But recently converted to puppies as well. DH has always wanted a dog, and he got me Molly for Christmas, that little face melted my heart! So now I am a multi pet person!!!


----------



## lisamfr

I hope this photos work. As I am at work I only have limited photos on my pc too. The first one is a family shoot at the Melb Zoo. The second on is my two fur babies black chihuahua named Kuro & a mini fox cross maltese her name is Rogue and a photo of our cat Dash. I couldn&#8217;t find any photos of my DH fish 4ft tank his got tropic fish & we also have two Cocktails. I am not allowed to bring another animal into the house lol

it worked thank 2mums!!!
 



Attached Files:







lf.JPG
File size: 74.7 KB
Views: 4









photo.JPG
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6









dash1.JPG
File size: 46 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Melainey

I suppose you are right 2mums and I haven't been temping at the exact same time but my cervix is open so maybe the red see is gona flood the gates :haha:

:rofl: i did not see the B&W SHITS HAHAHA I LOVE TYPOS :rofl:

I agree that we have a very sexy lookin thread going on here hehehe :haha:

Yeah sorry 2woohoo i'm not very good at charts hence my one hehe

x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lisamfr said:


> I hope this photos work. As I am at work I only have limited photos on my pc too. The first one is a family shoot at the Melb Zoo. The second on is my two fur babies black chihuahua named Kuro & a mini fox cross maltese she name s Rogue and a photo of our cat Dash. I couldnt find any photos of my DH fish 4ft tank his got tropic fish & we also have two Cocktails. I am not allowed to bring another animal into the house lol
> 
> it worked thank 2mums!!!

Absolutely Gorgeous!!! Your family too, CUTE hubby!!!! :winkwink: ahaha, Loving Kuros tongue out:haha: and Your cat is stunning, love the colours!! Im not allowed any more animals either, I did have a goldfish, named Barack O'Fish after my president, he was a black goldfish and was awesome, but he passed earlier this year, probably bc the cat kept using his 'home' as a her drinking bowl, :rofl: (secretely i think he liked it, he always went to the top when she was there, hahah, dare devil of a fish)


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies! Wow it gets busy on here  
Well my temp dropped again this morning and I've been cramping so like Melainey I'm waiting for AF to show, sucks!! Longest cycle ever, I'm getting over the waiting too...I'm going to see my GP next week for a follow up from an ultrasound so will have a chat with her about it all. She's skeptical about charting and thinks its not an accurate way to determine ovulation (I obviously disagree with her!) but she's proactive and wants to get to the bottom of it so I'm sticking with her! :) 
Anyway I'm off out to playgroup now so will catch up later!


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> I hope this photos work. As I am at work I only have limited photos on my pc too. The first one is a family shoot at the Melb Zoo. The second on is my two fur babies black chihuahua named Kuro & a mini fox cross maltese her name is Rogue and a photo of our cat Dash. I couldnt find any photos of my DH fish 4ft tank his got tropic fish & we also have two Cocktails. I am not allowed to bring another animal into the house lol
> 
> it worked thank 2mums!!!

Lovely pics hun 

We certainly have a few multi animal families on this thread also!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry to hear that LLPM...

I tell you what, if they could figure out a way to bottle 'patience' and sell it - there would be a HUGE market to TTCers!!!!

:flower:


----------



## lisamfr

Trying2b2mums said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> I hope this photos work. As I am at work I only have limited photos on my pc too. The first one is a family shoot at the Melb Zoo. The second on is my two fur babies black chihuahua named Kuro & a mini fox cross maltese she name s Rogue and a photo of our cat Dash. I couldnt find any photos of my DH fish 4ft tank his got tropic fish & we also have two Cocktails. I am not allowed to bring another animal into the house lol
> 
> it worked thank 2mums!!!
> 
> Absolutely Gorgeous!!! Your family too, CUTE hubby!!!! :winkwink: ahaha, Loving Kuros tongue out:haha: and Your cat is stunning, love the colours!! Im not allowed any more animals either, I did have a goldfish, named Barack O'Fish after my president, he was a black goldfish and was awesome, but he passed earlier this year, probably bc the cat kept using his 'home' as a her drinking bowl, :rofl: (secretely i think he liked it, he always went to the top when she was there, hahah, dare devil of a fish)Click to expand...

Thanks 2mums. I love coming home from work and opeing the back door to all three I think our cat Dash think she is a dog as I got her last.


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> I hope this photos work. As I am at work I only have limited photos on my pc too. The first one is a family shoot at the Melb Zoo. The second on is my two fur babies black chihuahua named Kuro & a mini fox cross maltese she name s Rogue and a photo of our cat Dash. I couldnt find any photos of my DH fish 4ft tank his got tropic fish & we also have two Cocktails. I am not allowed to bring another animal into the house lol
> 
> it worked thank 2mums!!!
> 
> Absolutely Gorgeous!!! Your family too, CUTE hubby!!!! :winkwink: ahaha, Loving Kuros tongue out:haha: and Your cat is stunning, love the colours!! Im not allowed any more animals either, I did have a goldfish, named Barack O'Fish after my president, he was a black goldfish and was awesome, but he passed earlier this year, probably bc the cat kept using his 'home' as a her drinking bowl, :rofl: (secretely i think he liked it, he always went to the top when she was there, hahah, dare devil of a fish)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks 2mums. I love coming home from work and opeing the back door to all three I think our cat Dash think she is a dog as I got her last.Click to expand...

CUTE! My cat is not a fan of our other four legged friends...they steer well clear of each other in our household but seem to manage with sharing our attention quite well


----------



## Trying2b2mums

so i will pre-empt this with, yes I am crazy :wacko:.. hahaha. well first off, this is how our dogs were cuddling last night, I guess they do love each other, hahaha. And the tests, well, the bottom is our First (yay!!) the next two up from that were Monday (I did two bc they were so faint, i was very worried) then one Tuesday and and the top one was from today. I keep POAS bc I cant go for bloods until Monday, I looked at the calendar, and the first day we had :spermy: was only 17 days ago, so with travel time, OV time, implantation time, its a miracle we got a BFP 13 days after 1st :spermy: I guess I may have Ov'd sooner than I think, although we do know he has good, strong, fast swimmers!! So, long story short, I am making sure the line stays and all is sticking before bloods on Monday.
 



Attached Files:







kna.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 2









5.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Ladies,
Can I ask a question please? My AF arrived. Do I start counting today as day one. Or do I count yesterday as day one (yesterday I started to show but it was only spotting). want to know if i am calculating it from the right day.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies! Just popping by for a quick catch up on my recess break!

2woohoo - you sre so preggy in my opinion according to your chart and those high temps - I think what you thought was AF was implantation - POAS girl!

Newbie - absolutely stunning - Love B&W shots too!

Here are some more photos for the collection - will post some of pets later on too...again another multi-pet family at my place with 2 doggies and a cat :)

The me and my SIL when she was preggers... The bubba is her now 5 month old son Logan ... The two kiddies are my 4 year old twin niece and nephew last weekend on their birthday... the dress up shot is at my 30th last year - my bro and his wife are the other two in the photo and the other one is at a wedding this year.... enjoy
 



Attached Files:







Cathie and Taysh.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 7









Logan Green Shirt.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4









Tommy Livi 4th.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 7









30th.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 8









Paul and Cathie.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh and I forgot... the SOLD sign on our house!
 



Attached Files:







SOLD!.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lisamfr said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can I ask a question please? My AF arrived. Do I start counting today as day one. Or do I count yesterday as day one (yesterday I started to show but it was only spotting). want to know if i am calculating it from the right day.

First day of bleeding is CD1. :hugs: Sorry to hear Lisa, but at least you can try again soon!!!! :dust:


----------



## Pammy31

lisamfr said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can I ask a question please? My AF arrived. Do I start counting today as day one. Or do I count yesterday as day one (yesterday I started to show but it was only spotting). want to know if i am calculating it from the right day.

I count mine from day that your flow is more than spotting. Unless you usually spot the first day of AF... cd1 if you have a flow!!

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Back to work for me now - am on duty at lunch so probably won't get to check in again until after work - have a tops day! Thinking of your all!

Oh and PS LLPM, Melainey and Mum2Q - so not over for you til she shows her face - your temps are loer but still above your coverline so there is still a chance!

Mine didn't go up today but didn't go down either and the ov pains I had yesterday were real - so am still holding on to the fact that I may be in with a chance for this month too!

Love you all! xx


----------



## lisamfr

Trying2b2mums said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Can I ask a question please? My AF arrived. Do I start counting today as day one. Or do I count yesterday as day one (yesterday I started to show but it was only spotting). want to know if i am calculating it from the right day.
> 
> First day of bleeding is CD1. :hugs: Sorry to hear Lisa, but at least you can try again soon!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks 2mums. Yeah fx for next month.


----------



## Pammy31

Have fun.... someone keep me company today?

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie


----------



## lisamfr

Pammy31 said:


> Have fun.... someone keep me company today?
> 
> https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png
> 
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie

Thanks Pammy.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Loving your pics Angel, I love the themed 30th too, awesome!!! Mine is in January, hopefully I wont be able to drink :winkwink: but hoping for a good party (I'll be in vegas the week or two beforehand so that might cover it) And congrats again on your house sooo happy for you, hoping this your month of great news!!!!! :flower::flower: Have a good day with those kiddos!!


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can I ask a question please? My AF arrived. Do I start counting today as day one. Or do I count yesterday as day one (yesterday I started to show but it was only spotting). want to know if i am calculating it from the right day.

Spotting doesn't count - today is cycle day 1. What a bugger - and fingers are crossed for this month xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi lovelies! Just popping by for a quick catch up on my recess break!
> 
> 2woohoo - you sre so preggy in my opinion according to your chart and those high temps - I think what you thought was AF was implantation - POAS girl!
> 
> Newbie - absolutely stunning - Love B&W shots too!
> 
> Here are some more photos for the collection - will post some of pets later on too...again another multi-pet family at my place with 2 doggies and a cat :)
> 
> The me and my SIL when she was preggers... The bubba is her now 5 month old son Logan ... The two kiddies are my 4 year old twin niece and nephew last weekend on their birthday... the dress up shot is at my 30th last year - my bro and his wife are the other two in the photo and the other one is at a wedding this year.... enjoy

I did on CD4, it was negative. :/


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Oh and I forgot... the SOLD sign on our house!

Wow - I must have missed that news! Fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## Aquiss18

Hey Ladies, Here's a picture of My Fiancee and I.

this was taken the night of his sisters birthday party! 


View attachment 451113


----------



## Pauls_angel

number2woohoo said:


> I did on CD4, it was negative. :/

I would test again - cd 4 was only (if indeed it was implantation bleeding) only 2 days after implantation - it can take up to 5 for most tests to pick up hcg - I say test again!!! :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> I did on CD4, it was negative. :/
> 
> I would test again - cd 4 was only (if indeed it was implantation bleeding) only 2 days after implantation - it can take up to 5 for most tests to pick up hcg - I say test again!!! :)Click to expand...

Well, it was pretty light bleeding, even for me - but I did have cramps and it felt like a period, and it looked like one too (ew, tmi). But OK, I will POAS when I get home. I certainly have enough tests stashed in the bathroom to pee on to last for the next several months, haha. I don't FEEL pregnant. But then I didn't with my son either, not till I started feeling the kicking. 

I don't want to get my hopes up only to have them dashed, that's all. I did wonder about why my temperature seems still rather high compared to last cycle though.


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> so i will pre-empt this with, yes I am crazy :wacko:.. hahaha. well first off, this is how our dogs were cuddling last night, I guess they do love each other, hahaha. And the tests, well, the bottom is our First (yay!!) the next two up from that were Monday (I did two bc they were so faint, i was very worried) then one Tuesday and and the top one was from today. I keep POAS bc I cant go for bloods until Monday, I looked at the calendar, and the first day we had :spermy: was only 17 days ago, so with travel time, OV time, implantation time, its a miracle we got a BFP 13 days after 1st :spermy: I guess I may have Ov'd sooner than I think, although we do know he has good, strong, fast swimmers!! So, long story short, I am making sure the line stays and all is sticking before bloods on Monday.

Look at all those tests :haha:

LOVELY pink lines 2mums!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> so i will pre-empt this with, yes I am crazy :wacko:.. hahaha. well first off, this is how our dogs were cuddling last night, I guess they do love each other, hahaha. And the tests, well, the bottom is our First (yay!!) the next two up from that were Monday (I did two bc they were so faint, i was very worried) then one Tuesday and and the top one was from today. I keep POAS bc I cant go for bloods until Monday, I looked at the calendar, and the first day we had :spermy: was only 17 days ago, so with travel time, OV time, implantation time, its a miracle we got a BFP 13 days after 1st :spermy: I guess I may have Ov'd sooner than I think, although we do know he has good, strong, fast swimmers!! So, long story short, I am making sure the line stays and all is sticking before bloods on Monday.
> 
> Look at all those tests :haha:
> 
> LOVELY pink lines 2mums!!!Click to expand...

Like you I have plenty stashed away, but excited about ones I bought yesterday- the clear blue digi, that say "pregnant" but now also say how many weeks you are, "1-2 weeks", "2-3 weeks", "3+ weeks", thought that was so cool!!! Don't plan on peeing on those til next week, after bloods. We will use those to announce to family/friends much later on in a photo collage (hopefully) I think I'm addicted to seeing those lines, never seen them before, and I just don't want them to go away! :shrug:


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> so i will pre-empt this with, yes I am crazy :wacko:.. hahaha. well first off, this is how our dogs were cuddling last night, I guess they do love each other, hahaha. And the tests, well, the bottom is our First (yay!!) the next two up from that were Monday (I did two bc they were so faint, i was very worried) then one Tuesday and and the top one was from today. I keep POAS bc I cant go for bloods until Monday, I looked at the calendar, and the first day we had :spermy: was only 17 days ago, so with travel time, OV time, implantation time, its a miracle we got a BFP 13 days after 1st :spermy: I guess I may have Ov'd sooner than I think, although we do know he has good, strong, fast swimmers!! So, long story short, I am making sure the line stays and all is sticking before bloods on Monday.
> 
> Look at all those tests :haha:
> 
> LOVELY pink lines 2mums!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you I have plenty stashed away, but excited about ones I bought yesterday- the clear blue digi, that say "pregnant" but now also say how many weeks you are, "1-2 weeks", "2-3 weeks", "3+ weeks", thought that was so cool!!! Don't plan on peeing on those til next week, after bloods. We will use those to announce to family/friends much later on in a photo collage (hopefully) I think I'm addicted to seeing those lines, never seen them before, and I just don't want them to go away! :shrug:Click to expand...

I dont blame you! Im sure when i eventually get my BFP I'll be the same!!! Instead of morning :coffee:, it will be morning POAS! (I reckon they should totally have an emoticon for that as well other than just 'test'!!!)

:dust:


----------



## Aquiss18

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> so i will pre-empt this with, yes I am crazy :wacko:.. hahaha. well first off, this is how our dogs were cuddling last night, I guess they do love each other, hahaha. And the tests, well, the bottom is our First (yay!!) the next two up from that were Monday (I did two bc they were so faint, i was very worried) then one Tuesday and and the top one was from today. I keep POAS bc I cant go for bloods until Monday, I looked at the calendar, and the first day we had :spermy: was only 17 days ago, so with travel time, OV time, implantation time, its a miracle we got a BFP 13 days after 1st :spermy: I guess I may have Ov'd sooner than I think, although we do know he has good, strong, fast swimmers!! So, long story short, I am making sure the line stays and all is sticking before bloods on Monday.
> 
> Look at all those tests :haha:
> 
> LOVELY pink lines 2mums!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you I have plenty stashed away, but excited about ones I bought yesterday- the clear blue digi, that say "pregnant" but now also say how many weeks you are, "1-2 weeks", "2-3 weeks", "3+ weeks", thought that was so cool!!! Don't plan on peeing on those til next week, after bloods. We will use those to announce to family/friends much later on in a photo collage (hopefully) I think I'm addicted to seeing those lines, never seen them before, and I just don't want them to go away! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont blame you! Im sure when i eventually get my BFP I'll be the same!!! Instead of morning :coffee:, it will be morning POAS! (I reckon they should totally have an emoticon for that as well other than just 'test'!!!)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I'll be the same I ordered 30 Internet cheapies! Did anyone else feel really drained at 5DPO I'm tired, I woke up at 6 stayed up maybe an hour before i fell back asleep and it's only 11:20 and i got up at 8 and I'm so ready for a nap!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie- agreed, and I reckon that emoticon would be hilarious!!! there is a loo one we could just do the loo then the test, hahaha. FX for you!!! :dance:
Aquiss- Didnt feel that sort of tired until this week, (after :bfp:) 13/14dpo, and not to the extent you are talking about, I hit the wall at about 4pm, then take 1-1.5 hour nap before dinner, but only twice thus far.


----------



## Aquiss18

I plan on staying up I'm just tired, i feel like i had like no sleep last night what so ever, i plan on being in bed pretty early tonight, Last 2 days I can't get out of bed it seems, my partner gets up at 5 i get up let him out the door and go back to bed untill 9 -10 because i have no energy, can't do that anymore as I now have a job, so i plan on catching up on housework study and sleep for the next week until i start!


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone!

Wow this thread moves so quickly, it's hard to catch up!!

Loving all the photos of everyone and their families, it's so nice to put faces to names :)

Who's in the TWW at the moment? Melainey, Aquiss and LLPM? Maybe Angel? Anyone else?

I did a digi last night and got 3+ on it! I had an appointment with my GP today and she's going to get me to have dating scan at 8 weeks - so 3 more weeks to go!

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the sunshine (it's nice and sunny here in Melbourne today!)


----------



## Pauls_angel

number2woohoo said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> I did on CD4, it was negative. :/
> 
> I would test again - cd 4 was only (if indeed it was implantation bleeding) only 2 days after implantation - it can take up to 5 for most tests to pick up hcg - I say test again!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it was pretty light bleeding, even for me - but I did have cramps and it felt like a period, and it looked like one too (ew, tmi). But OK, I will POAS when I get home. I certainly have enough tests stashed in the bathroom to pee on to last for the next several months, haha. I don't FEEL pregnant. But then I didn't with my son either, not till I started feeling the kicking.
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up only to have them dashed, that's all. I did wonder about why my temperature seems still rather high compared to last cycle though.Click to expand...

Really praying it is your month!!!

Yay! I was given an extra half hour off class to pay me back for missed release time from earlier in the year - should totally be spending it planning stuff for the kiddies but couldn't resist jumping on for a quick update first!


2 mums - just saw your HPT photos - must have missed them earlier! There is no doubt that baby is sticky!!! Can't wait to hear blood test news later in teh week!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny83 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Wow this thread moves so quickly, it's hard to catch up!!
> 
> Loving all the photos of everyone and their families, it's so nice to put faces to names :)
> 
> Who's in the TWW at the moment? Melainey, Aquiss and LLPM? Maybe Angel? Anyone else?
> 
> I did a digi last night and got 3+ on it! I had an appointment with my GP today and she's going to get me to have dating scan at 8 weeks - so 3 more weeks to go!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the sunshine (it's nice and sunny here in Melbourne today!)

Ginny!!!! Exciting news!! :hugs: I love the digi with the week idea, cant wait for mine! I'm sure you are getting more and more confident, looking forward to your scan results too, should hear a heartbeat then, yes?? Yay for you!!! So happy for you, still hoping you have a strong sticky bean, but sounds like it!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I think 2woohoo and Mum2Q are also in TWW, but its gotten very hard to keep track!!! 
Nice day on the gold coast too, been out working in our garden enjoying it, but taking a lot of breaks!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Awesome Ginny! Looking forward to finding out your due date!

I know what you mean about it being hard to stay up to date in this thread! When I was off sick last week it was easy cos I was on all day pretty much - now each time I jump on I have to read through pages and pages just so I know where every is at! Love reading everything about how you all are though so it isn't too bad... but I do feel a little less in the loop now :( looking forwar to this arvo as I have nothing on straight after work so I'll be on for happy hour (i.e. 4-6pm - seems to be a busy time on here) - Yay!


----------



## number2woohoo

ginny83 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Wow this thread moves so quickly, it's hard to catch up!!
> 
> Loving all the photos of everyone and their families, it's so nice to put faces to names :)
> 
> Who's in the TWW at the moment? Melainey, Aquiss and LLPM? Maybe Angel? Anyone else?
> 
> I did a digi last night and got 3+ on it! I had an appointment with my GP today and she's going to get me to have dating scan at 8 weeks - so 3 more weeks to go!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the sunshine (it's nice and sunny here in Melbourne today!)

Me? Maybe? I have no idea what my bloody cycle is doing now actually. :)


----------



## number2woohoo

number2woohoo said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Wow this thread moves so quickly, it's hard to catch up!!
> 
> Loving all the photos of everyone and their families, it's so nice to put faces to names :)
> 
> Who's in the TWW at the moment? Melainey, Aquiss and LLPM? Maybe Angel? Anyone else?
> 
> I did a digi last night and got 3+ on it! I had an appointment with my GP today and she's going to get me to have dating scan at 8 weeks - so 3 more weeks to go!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the sunshine (it's nice and sunny here in Melbourne today!)
> 
> Me? Maybe? I have no idea what my bloody cycle is doing now actually. :)Click to expand...

ha ha - bloody cycle - unintentional pun.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

2woohoo- nice pun!! :rofl: 

I stalk the signatures trying to keep track of where everyone is at, but it is confusing at times! I'm lucky I can be on here most of the time, not sure if that is healthy or not, :shrug: haha, but even then its hard to keep up sometimes. I am at least getting alot done around the house still, not sure OH would approve as much if I was slacking! Doesn't feel like much of a chore these days though, too early for nesting?!? :rofl: 

Hope you all you at work are having stress-free days, those at home with the kiddos, hope they were not possessed by the crazy today, :haha: I talked to my sister today (left my darn camera battery charger at her house in june, in California-bummer!!!) and my nephews are having "one of those days"! And everyone else, hope the day is treating you well too!!!! :hugs: 

my nephews (i caved, they are too cute, plus it cant be worse than the nakie ones she puts on FB) :haha: age 5 and 3 (4 in sept)
 



Attached Files:







303301_3713964289018_1273012908_3587229_1818993707_n.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2









556063_3713931088188_1273012908_3587188_729330855_n.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2









312525_2383120898765_1273012908_2872784_7315058_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LLPM

Hi again ladies, back from playgroup. There were two very newbie babies there...again my girls swooned and I had quick cuddles!! 
I'm still crampy but no bleeding yet, I'm pretty excited as even if she shows tonight or tomorrow, I'll have got to 10.5/11dpo! Longest LP since We started TTC! :) 

Melainey, has she got you yet? Hope not, let us know the blood tests results - you get them today right? 

2mums - lovely pics! It's funny how everyone on here seems to test to see if their bean is sticking! Lol. I never even thought to test again after my first BFP with the girls. I guess I assumed it was in there and healthy til there was obvious signs something was wrong, I'm blessed that I've never experienced the pain of miscarriage! Try to relax and consider yourself pregnant until proven otherwise - positive thoughts!!  

Hope you're all having a lovely day...I'm going to have lunch, put littlest to bed and watch a movie with the big girl! xx


----------



## LLPM

Just took my temp again, shot back up again to 98.62! I find my temps usually stay pretty steady all day (within a few .degrees Fahrenheit!) so it's a bit weird for me. Like last night I took my temp before bed and it was much lower than the morning so I knew it be dropped this morning. Looking at my chart it's possible that I ovulated around CD43/44, which would make me 5-6dpo. So the temp drop could be an implantation dip...I know I'm getting way ahead of myself but I guess because I have has so many 'potential' O days this cycle I'm open to the chance it might be different to what I thought yesterday! Haha. I'm so bummed I didn't chart the whole cycle...would save lots of frustration!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Llmp- :happydance::dance::happydance:
Looking good!!! Staying very positive for you this month!! FX!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls!

I haev been stalking through the day, but haven't had time to write back to anything. all new pics look great!

I made it to work on time, but felt crap crap crap this morning :(. I threw up my breakfast before my shower...have mad a comeback now though, feeling good again!

LLPM - you should stop taking your temps at random times, cos it doesn't mean anything. You have to take it first thing after sleep before moving...doing it at other times will just get you confused and make you over think things! 

2mums - I'm hearing you about not getting married... I would be devastated if I wasn't allowed to marry my OH just because of his gender... it's 2012 - CATCH UP WORLD!!! hopefully you will be able to walk down the aisle & have 2 beautiful children at your wedding very soon! When I was looking on births deaths marriages site (NSW) I notice you can register a relationship. I assume it's for people who are together but don't want to marry?? Didn't look into it as i was looking at marriage stuff, but I don't know if it extends to same sex couples or not? It might be worth checking out?? I know at the end of the day your commitment to each other is the most important thing, but it would be nice to be able to recognise that you two love each other, just like people in hetro relationships.... Hope it doesn't get your hopes up, as the BDM may not recognise it either...just thought it's worth a shot! I have a lot of gay friends & relatives, and I have very strong opinions about everybody being treated as equals...I hope you can get there sooner rather than later!

Hope you're all doing well, I'm hoping that we see a few BFP's soon...


----------



## lisamfr

ginny83 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Wow this thread moves so quickly, it's hard to catch up!!
> 
> Loving all the photos of everyone and their families, it's so nice to put faces to names :)
> 
> Who's in the TWW at the moment? Melainey, Aquiss and LLPM? Maybe Angel? Anyone else?
> 
> I did a digi last night and got 3+ on it! I had an appointment with my GP today and she's going to get me to have dating scan at 8 weeks - so 3 more weeks to go!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the sunshine (it's nice and sunny here in Melbourne today!)

Ginny, it might be sunning in Melbourne but I still have my heater on under my desk at work :)


----------



## ginny83

haha, I have the heater on too!


----------



## LLPM

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> LLPM - you should stop taking your temps at random times, cos it doesn't mean anything. You have to take it first thing after sleep before moving...doing it at other times will just get you confused and make you over think things! ...

Lol, I always take my temp at 6:30am and that's the only one I ever record! A few cycles ago I did an experiment to see if temps correlated throughout the day. I did it for 2cycles and for me I saw a definite pattern. I took my temp in the morning then again after lunch and again when i got into bed. I found the one after lunch generally either stayed the same as morning or there was a slight change then the night time temps followed (so if my temp was 97.6 in the morning, then after lunch it might be up a little at 97.9, then usually would keep increasing slightly so it would maybe be up to 98.0 at night) and I found the next day would either be exactly the same as the night temp or higher/lower whichever way it was going. I found it interesting but never looked into it too much, and never used it to determine where I was at in my cycle and I'm sure everyone's different so what goes for me won't be the same for other people...I'm not looking into it, just that it's a possibility that I 'could' have O'd at a different time and the temp changes 'could' mean something, I'm fully expecting AF to show in the next day or so!! :)


----------



## Pammy31

Hey ladies... I am a little confused... I seems to be a little tender in the lower abdomen and bloated but my opk is still a faint 2nd line? I was very wet last night but not quite ewcm getting close though.

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie

the ticker is wrong it is supposed to be 4 days till ov!! I may end up ov on friday which will be cd17... half way?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ooohhh I see. That's fine then, I just thought you were tying yourself up in knots and didn't want you getting upset. All good now that we're on the same page! :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Pammy31 said:


> Hey ladies... I am a little confused... I seems to be a little tender in the lower abdomen and bloated but my opk is still a faint 2nd line? I was very wet last night but not quite ewcm getting close though.
> 
> https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png
> 
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie
> 
> the ticker is wrong it is supposed to be 4 days till ov!! I may end up ov on friday which will be cd17... half way?

Join the confused club :)
I have a box of OPKs, might have to try that next if I don't have any luck this month. I also have one of those Maybe baby saliva tests - have't had any 'ferns' on it this month at all though even though FF thought I should have ovulated already (then didn't, according to my rather confused temps!)


----------



## Pammy31

I am sitting at my desk at work and I am horny and very wet.... I must be ov very soon my body was ready to go last night... my partner wasn't :(

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Heyyyyyyyyyyyy Chatter boxes :winkwink:

Fell back asleep as I thought 6am was too early to be up when I don't have a job :rofl:

Can't respond to everyone but here goes :)

So sorry Lisa hopefully this will be your month :hugs:

2mums Those tests look WONDERFUL :) Hope that bean is sooooooooo sticky :hugs:

I can't really remember everything else haha!

All the photos are amazing :) So glad you sold your house Angel :D

As for me she still hasn't showed so I will go to the Doc after DH come home from work :cry: I just don't feel pregnant so I reckon AF is just playing a very cruel game on me at the moment! Oh well :) 

How is everyone at this moment in time ? :hugs:

x


----------



## LLPM

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Ooohhh I see. That's fine then, I just thought you were tying yourself up in knots and didn't want you getting upset. All good now that we're on the same page! :)

Lol, thanks for caring!! :)


----------



## LLPM

Hi Melainey, 6am is too early for anyone IMO, Haha! Which is why our girls aren't allowed out of their room til 7:30 regardless of the time they wake up! 
Can't believe she hasn't shown yet!! How annoying for you! Hope you get an answer today!


----------



## LLPM

Ps. What are your temps doin Melainey?


----------



## Melainey

Thank you :)

I know but DH gets up at that time and I was wide awake when he got up but slowly started drifting off by 8.30am hehehe

They are slowly starting to srop very slowly 0.5degree a day average the last two days but then I haven't really been taking temps at the sametime the days with the highest temps? so not sure if this would have anything to do with it :haha:


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Thank you :)
> 
> I know but DH gets up at that time and I was wide awake when he got up but slowly started drifting off by 8.30am hehehe
> 
> They are slowly starting to srop very slowly 0.05degree a day average the last two days but then I haven't really been taking temps at the sametime the days with the highest temps? so not sure if this would have anything to do with it :haha:

the time isn't as important as the 3 hours sleep beforehand and taking it before you do pretty much anything. Apparently! :)


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> 6am is too early for anyone IMO

Couldn't agree more. Do think of me tomorrow, and every morning, at 5:30am, as I get up for work. Blerch.


----------



## Melainey

I don't mind getting up early if I have a job hahaha!! I REALLY NEED A JOB haha! I think we may be moving near to perth which is a massive step as DH hates cities :rofl: but I love them :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> 6am is too early for anyone IMO
> 
> Couldn't agree more. Do think of me tomorrow, and every morning, at 5:30am, as I get up for work. Blerch.Click to expand...

Me too! Early riser here...5am on days when i go to the gym before work, and 5.30 when i dont...

Kinda just seems normal to me after being at work at 6am for the past few years!!


----------



## LLPM

Wow, I am NOT a morning person at all! I always set my alarm for 6:30 to take temp and hopefully get up for a walk, but I'm so grumpy for the whole morning when I do! 
What did you do for work before Melainey?


----------



## Melainey

Mainly bar work since being in Australia as I was travelling! Back home I was an administrator :) BUt I want to go back to finish my UNI ansdo what I really love which is Forensic science :)


----------



## ginny83

LLPM - I am not a morning person either! I'm really lucky that DS generally sleeps until 7.30am I know a few of my friends that have toddlers that get up at 5.30 and 6am, yuck!

Pammy - with OPKs sometimes I found the second line 'built up' and gradually got darker, than other times I found it just suddenly was positive one day! This last cycle I used internet cheapie OPKs and digis. As the digis are expensive I only used them when I basically thought I was almost positive - funny enough they actually gave me slightly different results to the internet cheapies, but only out by a day. 

Whoever mentioned the saliva microscope thing - I also used one this cycle (I think I used every ovulation predictor possible lol!). It was my first month using it so I wasn't sure exactly what I was looking at though! It did seem to kinda correlate to when I O'd though - check out my chart


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> Mainly bar work since being in Australia as I was travelling! Back home I was an administrator :) BUt I want to go back to finish my UNI ansdo what I really love which is Forensic science :)

Wow, how long have you been in Aus? I've been here just over 5years! Are you planning on moving back at some point?? I just realized we're a similar age too...I'll be 24 in a couple of weeks! :)


----------



## Melainey

How do the saliva things work?


----------



## Melainey

I've been in Aus 3 years almost :) I want to go home to stay but DH won't live in Ireland :cry: haha But sure there is no work in Ireland at the moment! :haha:

Aww cool :) Bloody great age :)
Where are you from again?


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> How do the saliva things work?

https://www.maybebaby.com.au/

you put saliva on it first thing in the morning, or any time you haven't eaten or drunk for 3 hours, look through the little viewfinder, and it shows spots if you're not ovulating and ferns if you are. Check the link - interesting.


----------



## LLPM

ginny83 said:


> LLPM - I am not a morning person either! I'm really lucky that DS generally sleeps until 7.30am I know a few of my friends that have toddlers that get up at 5.30 and 6am, yuck!

I know!! Our friends kids get up at 5:30am!! They put them to bed at about 5:30/6pm and say they prefer nights on their own! Our girls go down at 7pm and we still have plenty of time on our own! We went on holiday with them and it was weird how different the routines were - they'd have to keep their kids quiet in the morning for an hour and a half and we'd do the same between 6-7pm! Crazy.


----------



## Pammy31

I am up at 4:00 am mon to fri fun not!!

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi girls... yay work is over for the day! Soo soo tired today! Barely slept last night was still too much in shock about the house sale and wondering where we are going to move, etc, etc!

Lisa I'm so sorry about AF - praying this month is your bfp month!

I am always upearly 5:45am... but only on work days - I wouldn't be a morning person if I didn't have to be! I love a good sleep in!


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> I've been in Aus 3 years almost :) I want to go home to stay but DH won't live in Ireland :cry: haha But sure there is no work in Ireland at the moment! :haha:
> 
> Aww cool :) Bloody great age :)

Awesome, my hubby is the same, doesn't really like the UK and I prefer Aus to be honest! England doesn't feel like home anymore...
I totally recommend having kids young if you can...I love having boundless energy to play with them! :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums - your nephews are cuties! (Just catching up on what I've missed today!)


----------



## Melainey

LLPM said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> I've been in Aus 3 years almost :) I want to go home to stay but DH won't live in Ireland :cry: haha But sure there is no work in Ireland at the moment! :haha:
> 
> Aww cool :) Bloody great age :)
> 
> Awesome, my hubby is the same, doesn't really like the UK and I prefer Aus to be honest! England doesn't feel like home anymore...
> I totally recommend having kids young if you can...I love having boundless energy to play with them! :)Click to expand...

I don't think Australia will feel like home for a LOOOOONNNNNGGGGGG time causenone of my family are over here :( 

I am origionally German but grew up in Ireland which was really hard and Inever liked Ireland until I left haha 

I really want to have kids young! Butwe have been trying for a year and no luck :cry:


----------



## Melainey

number2woohoo said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> How do the saliva things work?
> 
> https://www.maybebaby.com.au/
> 
> you put saliva on it first thing in the morning, or any time you haven't eaten or drunk for 3 hours, look through the little viewfinder, and it shows spots if you're not ovulating and ferns if you are. Check the link - interesting.Click to expand...

That is very interesting :) Can you buy them in a pharmacy or do you have to get them online? I hate waiting for mail haha!


----------



## Pammy31

Melainey said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> How do the saliva things work?
> 
> https://www.maybebaby.com.au/
> 
> you put saliva on it first thing in the morning, or any time you haven't eaten or drunk for 3 hours, look through the little viewfinder, and it shows spots if you're not ovulating and ferns if you are. Check the link - interesting.Click to expand...
> 
> That is very interesting :) Can you buy them in a pharmacy or do you have to get them online? I hate waiting for mail haha!Click to expand...

Friendlies chemist may have one.....

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Where is that pharmacy?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum2Q- It does upset me sometimes that just bc my partner is a female I can't get married, we love each, we care about each other, we're having kids together, we're loyal and faithful. We are registered, and i'm on a de facto partner visa (bc we cant just get married to get me here, its a 2-5 yr mess of visas and proving our relationship, and i mean PROVING :growlmad:- ridiculous really!!) The main thing is, we dont have the legal rights as hetero couples, I mean she will have to adopt our babies, we will need to go to the lawyers and go through all these hoops, that are not only a pain and unfair but will cost a fair bit, and no mother should have to adopt her own children!! :nope: Its worse in the states, but at least some states are catching up and marriage is legal, but once you leave it doesnt count. And yet my hetero friends that got married last month on a beach in Costa Rica, by his brother who officiated who wasn't ordained/a priest/nothing, that marriage counts worldwide-- it baffles my mind sometimes! I am a good citizen, so is my partner, we do deserve equal rights. Religion, which is 90% why its not allowed, should have nothing to do with legality - hence separation of church and state! I was talking to my friend the other day, and decided if the word "marriage" which was an originally a biblical term, needs to kept for hetero couples and religious reasons, then ok, but the government needs a new word that can cover everyones relationships equally! Oh well, i just hope one day we'll be able to have the same legal rights as everyone else. :shrug: Sorry for that rant. Im glad you agree and understand Mum2Q! :hugs:
OPKs never gave me a positive reading, over a whole year, not one and yet obviously I ovulate, hahaha. I used the maybe baby saliva too, and got heaps of ferns, a few times a month! I still had better luck weighing myself twice a day, i retained water and gained about 4kg in water weight around mid cycle- turns out it was ovulation! Checked cm too, but that wasn't always reliable, its a wonder we caught the egg this time at all i think!
Not a morning person either, alarm goes off 6/6:30 for OH, its on my side so i wake her and turn it off, pups and i sleep til about 8/930 at the latest! 
Melainey- looking forward to your news, hope its good!!! :hugs::dance:
Llmp- my sister does a similar thing- boys go to bed at 7pm, and not allowed out of their room til 7am. 
For me California/states will always be home, but I love Australia, despite having my family and long time friends over there, this is now home too!! But i visit once or twice a year to help homesickness, and of course skype and FB. We'll get a house over there near my mum (washington state) next year as well so we can split live when our lives allow for it. 
Feeling good today, no nauesea, a few cramps, still tired, thirsty- but i was outside alot. Staying positive, thanks to you ladies!!! :dance:


----------



## Pammy31

Melainey said:


> Where is that pharmacy?

Amcal Pharmacies too...

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209 and Commie


----------



## Melainey

I can only imagine your frustration 2mums and I also believe that it is a joke! This day and age people should be allowed to marry for love not gender! It's a joke but nothing we can do about it :cry: Jopefully one day you will be able to get married :) Would you consider getting married in the uk/state in usa just because you want to show each other your love ? 

Glad you are feeling good today :hugs:

Still have to wait a little longer till doctors :cry: haha (everyone please say a prayer/non religious piece for me It would make my world if I was pregnant and it would also make DH's world, he is a lot older than me and I feel bad that I havn't been able to give him a childas of yet :cry: ) 

Thank you Pammy :) Will have a look in Amcal when i'm in there next :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

2mums - I totally agree with you that marriage laws should be the same for everyone! 

When it comes to doner/surrogacy though I do understand the need for the law to come into play. Although I've had no first hand experiences I can imagine things can get tricky if someone changes their mind or something doesn't go to plan. Not suggesting this is going to happen in your case though!!

My mum works in a maternity hospital and she frequently gets trained in how the law applies in each situation etc (I think this is more for surrogacy though). Some of the laws sound nasty but it's to protect the baby.


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums... it must be frustrating for you and your OH. As a Christian I believe that marriage was designed by God to be between one man and one women ... however I do not expect non-Christians to follow what the bible says and as you said - church and state are separate and legally I believe you should have the same rights - as any other couple. Whether you are able to get married or not - from what I can tell you and your OH are going to give your bub a wonderful home and life and even though you will have to jump through more hoops than most in your journey to parenthood I'm sure it will all be worth it and that you will both be amazing mums!

Melainey - I have been praying for you all day! I truly cannot wait to hear bfp news - please let us know as soon as you know!

xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey- I am sending all my hope, positive thoughts and just pure 'babyness' :haha: your way my friend!!! :hugs: Hope its good news for you and your DH!!! Washington State, where my mum lives, is getting closer and closer to legal same sex marriage and we would there bc we will live there one day, and it makes everything easier, you have legal rights, tax rights, medical rights and countless others to your spouse and children. 
Ginny- I 100% agree with protecting the parents and children in a donor/surrogecy situation, but in our situation what I was talking about is totally different. She will have to adopt our child so she has rights to it, so if something happens to me the child wont be taken from her, so she can have a say on legal, school, medical, in case emergency's, her word will be as good as mine or a father in other cases, etc. Bc if we dont go through these hoops the law considers her no better than a stranger on the street to the child she helped conceive and raise!! Its something we have to start asap bc if something happens in childbirth and i am unresponsive and she has no rights to that child and it can be taken from her and given to the state!!! :nope:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> 2mums... it must be frustrating for you and your OH. As a Christian I believe that marriage was designed by God to be between one man and one women ... however I do not expect non-Christians to follow what the bible says and as you said - church and state are separate and legally I believe you should have the same rights - as any other couple. Whether you are able to get married or not - from what I can tell you and your OH are going to give your bub a wonderful home and life and even though you will have to jump through more hoops than most in your journey to parenthood I'm sure it will all be worth it and that you will both be amazing mums!

That means the world to me Angel, I (we) am not trying to take anything away from Christianity or the Bible, and I wish more would see it your way!! That's why I think we need a different word, gov't/ legally, I wouldn't want to take 'marriage' away from Christianity and other religions that believe it is for a man and woman only, that would be just as unfair. And as a group (the gays) I'm sure would be happy with civil unions IF they actually included and was the exact same legally, rights wise as marriage is, everyone could have civil unions in the gov't eyes, and religious people could also still have marriages! See problem solved hahahaha. 
But thank you for your words, we will be great parents, we've worked very hard for our child, wasn't a unplanned, mistake or accident, we genuinely want and will love ours and therefore will give them the best in the world that we can!! 
I think all the women in here will, we have a group of intelligent, compassionate, loving, caring, respectful ladies, with awesome OHs and it makes me confident that all of us will be great parents and raise fabulous children!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Melainey

Thank you guys :) It means an awful lot that you guys are thinking of me in this time :hugs: 

It is horrible that non-believers (religious) should have to follow suit! (please don't take offence :hugs: ) but there are more non believers these days or believers of other religions so I do not understand as to why the whole world follows this one religion is beyond me :) Hopefully one day you will get what you have always wanted :happydance: 

I really hope that you O'd Angel :) Are you going to continue :sex: ?? x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, it's pretty shitty hey... I suppose to draw some kind of positive out of it...at least you're well informed & aren't going to get done on a loophole you didn't even think about later on! 

Angel - I think that's a really nice thing to say, I really think it is lovely when a person can have very strong religious beliefs, but still be open minded & not pus that onto others, it's nice that you can accept people in an 'unacceptable' (by the bible) situation, shows how good of a person you are!

Melainey - hurry up and tell us about that BFP!!! good luck! I so hope this is it for you!!!!! 

guess what?? I just went to the RTA and I was served before I even had time to finish filling in my form... WHOA!!!!! that never happens! haha


----------



## Pauls_angel

No offense taken - everyone is entitled to their own opinion :)

Of course I will contimue to BD! (who wouldn't - hehe)

Although I really feel that I ov'd yesterday... nothing really to substantiate it yet but I just feel very strongly that I did - so am going with that and staying positive! I don't do negative very well anyway - it's just not me! :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:hugs:Melainey:hugs: :happydance::dance::headspin::dance::happydance:
we love ya!!:flower:

Mum2Q- brilliantly said!! And I agree, loving Angel for her words right now, and do wish more could see it that way. The world is so different these days, i think its an amazing place, love all the cultures, religions, beliefs, colours, food, ceremonies, etc... Needs to embraced by all!!:happydance:
How awesome about the RTA :yipee:

Angel- fx for you!!!!! :dust: So hoping this is your month!!!! :flower:

This thread is full of "good" people! Love it!! :bunny:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ladies, I have a TMI question about CM....

today my spotting has cleared up completely. When I check my CM internally, it is clear, and none comes out on my finger (like a thin layer coats it, but there isn't much at all) so I'm just wondering if I call this 'dry' or 'wet' ...it's sort of slippery, but I feel dry throughout the day, and I assume that being 'dry' doesn't actually mean that it is dry like your skin would be, but more like your mouth after you swallow??

sorry for the TMI...just wondering what to call it. lol


----------



## Melainey

I agree wth mum2Q - Angel I think it is lovely that you can still see the other side and not push your beliefs onto anybody else even though you have strong faith :hugs: I am going to be honest I began to hate religious people because they always tried to convert me/knock on my door and try and preach! but you are one in a million :) I think that people should have a choice and not be forced to believe something :) I just wanna give you a squeeze for being so different :) :hugs: 

Myself and DH also had :sex: yesterday and it was so lovely because it was just random and it had nothing to do with TTC ! He was all like are you ovulating or whatever :rofl: ( he hasn't got a clue and he likes it like that ) and i said no why? Na dhe was like ..... (TMI) cause i have a stiffy hahahahahaha I giggled my ass off and jumped on board :) i think we all need to relax a little more sometimes when it comes to TTC :) It's nice just to be intimate for no reason sometimes :) And that includes you 2mums :happydance: 

I will let you all know as soon as I get back from Doctors but prob won't be until tonight :) 

x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Ladies, I have a TMI question about CM....
> 
> today my spotting has cleared up completely. When I check my CM internally, it is clear, and none comes out on my finger (like a thin layer coats it, but there isn't much at all) so I'm just wondering if I call this 'dry' or 'wet' ...it's sort of slippery, but I feel dry throughout the day, and I assume that being 'dry' doesn't actually mean that it is dry like your skin would be, but more like your mouth after you swallow??
> 
> sorry for the TMI...just wondering what to call it. lol

Had the same issue, and I noticed the same type of cm a few days before I got :bfp: so yay maybe!!!! (TMI- the day after that cm you're describing I was so swollen internally I couldn't even check, not even a pinky would get up there, and haven't tried since) I think I did record mine as watery even though it wasn't super watery ,(went back and forth between that and dry), but it wasnt dry per say, nor sticky, nor egg white, nor creamy. Don't know if that is helpful, ahaha.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Ladies, I have a TMI question about CM....
> 
> today my spotting has cleared up completely. When I check my CM internally, it is clear, and none comes out on my finger (like a thin layer coats it, but there isn't much at all) so I'm just wondering if I call this 'dry' or 'wet' ...it's sort of slippery, but I feel dry throughout the day, and I assume that being 'dry' doesn't actually mean that it is dry like your skin would be, but more like your mouth after you swallow??
> 
> sorry for the TMI...just wondering what to call it. lol

Great question! I want to know the answer to that to! Might have a google and see what I can find :):comp:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl: at Melainey and your DH, awesome!!! And its true, :sex: should be done all month, but esp at OV, we play by those rules too!! 
Ima wait up for you!! :hugs: We will support and be here no matter what your result is!!! We're just hoping for the best!!! You deserve it, so does your [cute] DH :blush: :haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahaha that's funny...smooth talker! lol Can you imagine if someone said that to you in a bar...you would be like 'what the f***' but it's so sweet in your current situation! lol

I had a night like that early this week before DH went away...was really nice...and bloody GREAT sex!!! hahaha only awkward part was that (TMI) I had some spotting after, so had to change the sheets but then was like ''ooohhh lots of people spot in early pregnancy! woo hoo!" hahaha

Oh dear...I can't believe how much I overshare on this website. sorry girls! haha

DH said a couple of weeks ago something about it feeling like we only ever have sex to make a baby, I got upset & cried. lol I think he's the same...a bit clueless about when I'm ovulating etc...so when I'm horny (which is pretty much all the time like you Melainey haha) he just assumes it's baby making sex lol So it was especially nice that he knew that the other night was just about us.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ok... so had a look on google and found this site... 

https://www.babycenter.com/101_what-cervical-mucus-looks-like-through-your-cycle_10351429.bc

The pics are a bit TMI but helpful... I'm thinking watery?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a TMI question about CM....
> 
> today my spotting has cleared up completely. When I check my CM internally, it is clear, and none comes out on my finger (like a thin layer coats it, but there isn't much at all) so I'm just wondering if I call this 'dry' or 'wet' ...it's sort of slippery, but I feel dry throughout the day, and I assume that being 'dry' doesn't actually mean that it is dry like your skin would be, but more like your mouth after you swallow??
> 
> sorry for the TMI...just wondering what to call it. lol
> 
> Had the same issue, and I noticed the same type of cm a few days before I got :bfp: so yay maybe!!!! (TMI- the day after that cm you're describing I was so swollen internally I couldn't even check, not even a pinky would get up there, and haven't tried since) I think I did record mine as watery even though it wasn't super watery ,(went back and forth between that and dry), but it wasnt dry per say, nor sticky, nor egg white, nor creamy. Don't know if that is helpful, ahaha.Click to expand...

:wacko:that would be epic! I have been a bit 'tight' too... hard to get in there, it's strange too, I feel a bit swollen, but slippery, but it's just dry...if that makes sense. lol I suppose it's just hard to imagine a 'dry vagina'...wouldn't be too comfortable I imagine... hahaha:haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pauls_angel said:


> Ok... so had a look on google and found this site...
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/101_what-cervical-mucus-looks-like-through-your-cycle_10351429.bc
> 
> The pics are a bit TMI but helpful... I'm thinking watery?

:thumbup:you really are an angel!

I think watery too.. that's exactly like it... cheers big ears!


----------



## Pammy31

waiting for my man to finish work. i am so getting worked up i said to him we are gonna bd tonight whether or not you want to. i honestly think i am oving really really soon. tender and slight cramps on the left. fxed.


----------



## Melainey

I have been sharing a lot with you guys too :rofl: but I love sharing hehehehehe
I feel very close to you ladies for some reason which is weird but great :) I can't stay away from this site and I am so much happier :) I think it is because in my current location I do not have many friend so spend alot of time alone when DH is not around and you guys make me feel Wanted :) hehehe <3 

It is hilarious tho how clueless the men can get :haha:

At the moment I have Michael Kackson BLARING while Ido some cleaning so If I don't respond this is why :) 

x


----------



## Newbie32

Gl pammy xx

Yeah I agree, I think dry is when nothing slimey at all (tmi!!!)

Opks getting darker, woohoo!!

Do any of you have thoughts of whether better to :sex: am or pm? Or indifferent? I've often wondered if has any affect on those little :spermy:

Thoughts?


----------



## Newbie32

I agree with melainey and all of you!!!

Fab group of women here, diverse and different in so many ways but completely bonded by our joint goals!!!

Couldn't have found a nicer group to take this journey with!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum2Q- im hoping its a good a sign for you. "go down a metal slide on a hot day and you'll realize why foreplay is so important!" I understand what you're saying, :rofl:
I also saw the website Angel posted awhile back it is TMI, but helpful!! 
I do feel bad for the DH's, DF's, and male OH's sometimes, they feel used for their sperm and only needed on occasion, must be a terrible feeling!! But while "we're" trying to temp, chart, check cm, and focus on making a baby "we" forget to help them feel needed and loved and wanted all the time not just at OV time. (i know im not in that situation, but i very much get it) I sorta felt like that with our donor, no :sex: of course, but just calling and being like "ready to go in a cup?" Felt awful, and like I was using him, and in the end I was, hahaha, but still! :shrug: Those poor DH's, now you all go and so something nice for them tonight, :sex: if your tight down there, use something else, :awww: :lolly: ;) :blush::haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Gl pammy xx
> 
> Yeah I agree, I think dry is when nothing slimey at all (tmi!!!)
> 
> Opks getting darker, woohoo!!
> 
> Do any of you have thoughts of whether better to :sex: am or pm? Or indifferent? I've often wondered if has any affect on those little :spermy:
> 
> Thoughts?

I think I read somewhere that the eggs are release in the evening more likely, now that may be complete rubbish, so just :sex: in the morning, [afternoon,] and night!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> Mum2Q- im hoping its a good a sign for you. "go down a metal slide on a hot day and you'll realize why foreplay is so important!" I understand what you're saying, :rofl:
> I also saw the website Angel posted awhile back it is TMI, but helpful!!
> I do feel bad for the DH's, DF's, and male OH's sometimes, they feel used for their sperm and only needed on occasion, must be a terrible feeling!! But while "we're" trying to temp, chart, check cm, and focus on making a baby "we" forget to help them feel needed and loved and wanted all the time not just at OV time. (i know im not in that situation, but i very much get it) I sorta felt like that with our donor, no :sex: of course, but just calling and being like "ready to go in a cup?" Felt awful, and like I was using him, and in the end I was, hahaha, but still! :shrug: Those poor DH's, now you all go and so something nice for them tonight, :sex: if your tight down there, use something else, :awww: :lolly: ;) :blush::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:so so so so so so funny! hahahaha i just near wet myself laughing!!!!! hahahaha 



as for BDing - just whenever suits you best I think.. I tend to think that if you can do it at a time when you don't have to get straight up, it's best if you can lay down for a bit after? but really...people get pregnant after drunken one inght stands all the time... so it's not like you can't get pregnant if you don't do it at the right time and do the right thing after it... just do what is good for you two.


----------



## Pammy31

i dont need foreplay.... my partner gets me wet really quick.... lol


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> Mum2Q- im hoping its a good a sign for you. "go down a metal slide on a hot day and you'll realize why foreplay is so important!" I understand what you're saying, :rofl:
> I also saw the website Angel posted awhile back it is TMI, but helpful!!
> I do feel bad for the DH's, DF's, and male OH's sometimes, they feel used for their sperm and only needed on occasion, must be a terrible feeling!! But while "we're" trying to temp, chart, check cm, and focus on making a baby "we" forget to help them feel needed and loved and wanted all the time not just at OV time. (i know im not in that situation, but i very much get it) I sorta felt like that with our donor, no :sex: of course, but just calling and being like "ready to go in a cup?" Felt awful, and like I was using him, and in the end I was, hahaha, but still! :shrug: Those poor DH's, now you all go and so something nice for them tonight, :sex: if your tight down there, use something else, :awww: :lolly: ;) :blush::haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:so so so so so so funny! hahahaha i just near wet myself laughing!!!!! hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> as for BDing - just whenever suits you best I think.. I tend to think that if you can do it at a time when you don't have to get straight up, it's best if you can lay down for a bit after? but really...people get pregnant after drunken one inght stands all the time... so it's not like you can't get pregnant if you don't do it at the right time and do the right thing after it... just do what is good for you two.Click to expand...

Very true  thanks girls, so easy to over think these things sometimes!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> I have been sharing a lot with you guys too :rofl: but I love sharing hehehehehe
> I feel very close to you ladies for some reason which is weird but great :) I can't stay away from this site and I am so much happier :) I think it is because in my current location I do not have many friend so spend alot of time alone when DH is not around and you guys make me feel Wanted :) hehehe <3
> 
> It is hilarious tho how clueless the men can get :haha:
> 
> At the moment I have Michael Kackson BLARING while Ido some cleaning so If I don't respond this is why :)
> 
> x

Melainey you are very much wanted in this group! I too have found this month way less stressful TTC because of all of your support and friendship and laughs... loving you all very much!


----------



## Melainey

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :flasher: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I agree...I went off this site for a month as I was only on here for a month, but it made me obsess over EVERYTHING!!!!! now that I've found this group, it's more about the friendships, we can all talk about TTC and gross questions lol but it's mainly about catching up, so I don't spend time thinking up weird & wonderful questions that will get an answer. lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :flasher: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

hahaha trust you to have a little flasher in there!

ps...i agree with 2mums - your DH is cute! you look so suited! (and you're also hot hot hot!) :flasher::flasher:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :flasher: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Loving that flasher! cracks me up every time!:rofl:

Would post one of these holly:) but I wasn't bless with big enough boobies for it to actually represent me... Oh well!


----------



## LLPM

Pauls_angel said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :flasher: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Loving that flasher! cracks me up every time!:rofl:
> 
> Would post one of these holly:) but I wasn't bless with big enough boobies for it to actually represent me... Oh well!Click to expand...

Lol, me neither angel!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LLPM said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :flasher: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Loving that flasher! cracks me up every time!:rofl:
> 
> Would post one of these holly:) but I wasn't bless with big enough boobies for it to actually represent me... Oh well!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, me neither angel!Click to expand...

Me neither - I'm thinking pregnancy might brings on a couple of B's...If I'm lucky I may even crack a little C!! hahaha


----------



## LLPM

Haha mum2Q, I'm usually a smallish B, when feeding I went up to a D!! (DH loved that!) but after weaning they are saggy small B's lol! Enjoy while they are still pert ladies! :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

haha I love my boobs, mainly cos DH loves them, he always makes sure I'm not insecure about myself, telling me things I want to hear regardless of whether its true or not - like 'i love small boobs babe - big boobs are gross' lol 

I love being able to wear anything I want, its nice & easy, they never get in the way. lol I've got a handfull & it's enough for me.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mine DH is much the same Mum 2 Q - however he has already told me as much as he likes the handful I have he'll be more than happy for them to grow during pregnancy... cheeky bugger!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

haha yeah, mine is the same, he's excited about the growth spurt. It's a bit of a joke with us...actually, it's a bit of a joke with all our friends too... I'm generally a pretty open person, so we all have a good laugh about my small boobs and how much I wanna be a mum...the ones who have had kids think its cool im on a website...the others laugh at me like im a crazy TTC lady...which I am. haha


----------



## Melainey

Thank you :blush: He is a little hottie hehe but he is very hard work :rofl: he has ADHD and he is very very very opinionated as am I so we fight like cat and dog haha but I know it's only cause we love each other :)

I love that one :holly: :rofl: I have huge boobies but only cause I need to lose like 20kgs they will go when I can finally bloody lose the weight haha Why is it called holly? there must be a very well endowed lady on here called holly hehehehe :flasher: Mine are a D normally I bloody hate them :O

Haha when I had small boobies my first love always said more than a handfull is a waste and then they grew and he was not complaining haha DH loves my boobies but he would be happy for me to lose the weight and have little boobies too :) It's good that we all have supportive men/women to keep us sane& even insane sometimes :haha:


----------



## Melainey

What time are all you ladies at??? It's 5:05 here :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

7:07pm here in sunny Sydney :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

mum2q- what you said about the room, i totally agree, not obsessive about stuff, its a perfectly well rounded lil group with nice discussions and a bit of TMI here and there, which is normal for a group of women!!! 

Mine are dd, I'm :holly:!!! :rofl: I have always had big boobs, even when I was skinny, they did not go down, so very scared of how big they will get, I have at least 3 hands full. My friends love them, I get poked all the time, hahaha. I am planning a breast reduction/lift, after all babies and breastfeeding are done with. Back pain be gone!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm heading out for a few hours... will be back to say goodnight before bed :)


----------



## Melainey

I love other peoples boobies haha I always feel my friends boobs I just hate havng them :rofl: They get in the way :rofl:

It's pissing down rain here in Bunbury :cry: Go away rain :)


----------



## LLPM

Pauls_angel said:


> Mine DH is much the same Mum 2 Q - however he has already told me as much as he likes the handful I have he'll be more than happy for them to grow during pregnancy... cheeky bugger!

Haha, yep exactly the same! Liams fine and loves them really but it is a bit sad when they go droopy...the way I see it I have two very healthy bubs and I gave them immunity, the best food they could possibly have in the whole and anything is worth that!! :) I did like them when they were bigger, balanced me out a bit but they were sore (&full) a lot of the time so DH wasnt allowed to touch til they had been drained by bub and were saggy again - poor guy! BUT I'd hate big boobs - my mum is a DD and she hates it, it's really hard to find clothes and she's always uncomfortable, can't run etc, so I'd rather be small than huge!! :) it's hard for them when the label "sexy" comes with pictures of girls with massive boobs, no stretch marks and awesome long legs!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> I love other peoples boobies haha I always feel my friends boobs I just hate havng them :rofl: They get in the way :rofl:
> 
> It's pissing down rain here in Bunbury :cry: Go away rain :)

Same, many people want mine, I dont!!! So especially with my friends, who we all grab each others, I am used to being poked, prodded, fondled, bounced by friends and friends of friends, they have a good time, and its not every day you get to play with big REAL boobs! So I allow it, and OH has gotten used to it, she's not small breasted herself, but not as big as me:haha: two of my friends in cali have fake ones, they are not as fun at all!!! 
Its cold here this evening, we have the heat on, but today it was nice, i was in a t shirt at the dog park!! was colder with a chilly wind earlier this week. Rain is awesome for cuddles, movies and falling to sleep too!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Llmp- you are correct, they are a pain. Hard to find clothes, but much harder in California than here, hahah bc everyone has big fake ones but a size 0. At least here its proportional. I can run...with two sports bras, but they cause back pain, and get ultra sore during AF, and they are always hitting and running into people without my knowledge :rofl: So, really looking forward to that lift/reduction in a few years time!!! :thumbup: Already feeling heavier now and veiny, but still fitting in bras!!


----------



## LLPM

Trying2b2mums said:


> Llmp- you are correct, they are a pain. Hard to find clothes, but much harder in California than here, hahah bc everyone has big fake ones but a size 0. At least here its proportional. I can run...with two sports bras, but they cause back pain, and get ultra sore during AF, and they are always hitting and running into people without my knowledge :rofl: So, really looking forward to that lift/reduction in a few years time!!! :thumbup: Already feeling heavier now and veiny, but still fitting in bras!!

:( that sucks! I read somewhere the other day that if a lady with size B boobs runs with no bra her boobs bounce 8cm, for a DD it was 19cm!!! Ouch!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, I have a good friend who had a reduction, had huge boobs since she was like 12. she is a new woman now! she's come down to a D I think, maybe doube d? so still huge, but they don't even look like big boobs on her, cos i was so used to her with massive ones. she had horrible back pain from it, and is better physically & emotionally after it. cost her a lot of money, but very worth it! 

and I agree with a group of women always having a bit of TMI in there! haha I often think about how funny the difference is between men & women, as teenagers, boys just overshare everything..they're disgusting! lol girls are a lot more reserved, then there comes a point where all of a sudden, you aren't embarrassed if you 'accidently' pop out a little fart in front of the girls, and you all of a sudden talk openly about sex & your bodies. haha it's funny looking back on growing up. I can't wait to watch my children go through all the same things! Oh dear...that's made me all teary...getting a bit emotional over here - I'm either close to AF or BFP! haha


----------



## Melainey

Ok Ladies I am logging off for an hour or so ! When I get back I will know hopefully what the hell is going on! Don't think I am pregnant but hopefully I will know something :) 

Talk soon

x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Yeah Llmp- they bounce, but like I said with the two sports bras, i've spent the money on some good ones, they barely move, so i can run and do my classes at the gym no problem! 
Mum2Q- your right about how we change over time, I know more about my girlfriends (all hetero but one) than I do about my sister, hahaha. 
The reduction/lift will be worth all the money, pain and recovery time, I'm super excited about it, have been for years, but have waited only bc i was scared to damage anything and risk not being able to breast feed! 
I've been an emotional mess too, crying at the footy, the olympics, survivor finale, movie previews, tire commercials :haha:, you name it, it makes me cry :rofl: And the other thing, the last 3 nights, tonight included, i've been so irritable, and annoyed so easily. My poor family!!! Gets better temporarily after i've eaten dinner but then I get like that again, and its terrible, I cant even control it, feel quite out of control of my emotions actually and that is very different to how i am normally!


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> Ok Ladies I am logging off for an hour or so ! When I get back I will know hopefully what the hell is going on! Don't think I am pregnant but hopefully I will know something :)
> 
> Talk soon
> 
> x

Hope you get an answer!! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

good luck Melainey!!! see you soon!!xxxxx

2mums I've been like that a bit...more at the start of the week, cos I'm mainly like that at poor DH, not so much anyone else...he is just like 'sheesh...you're just being so mean to me' then we just have to laugh about it. I have noticed that I have been more moody around AF time since going off the pill. I always thought I was so level headed &not affected by hormones. but god help DH when I am preggy, I think I will be a nightmare! haha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:hugs:Melainey:hugs:

Mum2Q- Yeah last night I knew i was cranky, so i flat out told OH not to talk to me for a little while, and she knows im serious when i do that and its for her own good bc i cant be trusted with what ill say or do. But we can always laugh about it after, sometimes during, I just shake my head and laugh and apologize for being a raging bitch. I get like that on AF but only for one day, this has been at least 3 and I really hope for her sake, and my poor pups who dont understand why I am so short with their antics lately, that this does not last throughout this or any future pregnancy (assuming this bean is sticking) I dont like being out of control of my emotions, esp when they are crazy ones or making me cry at ridiculous times!! But I guess a bub makes all this worth it!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry girls, out at tennis tonight so ill have to read and catch up when I finish playing!!

I'll try to keep everything still crossed for you melainey!!!

I hope everyone is having a great night. 

I must say it is bloody freezing out here on the court tonight!!!!


:dust:


----------



## LLPM

Newbie32 said:


> Sorry girls, out at tennis tonight so ill have to read and catch up when I finish playing!!
> 
> I'll try to keep everything still crossed for you melainey!!!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great night.
> 
> I must say it is bloody freezing out here on the court tonight!!!!
> 
> 
> :dust:

Have to say I'd like to see someone play tennis with everything crossed! :rofl: :cold: brrr run around an stay warm!


----------



## ginny83

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Ladies, I have a TMI question about CM....
> 
> today my spotting has cleared up completely. When I check my CM internally, it is clear, and none comes out on my finger (like a thin layer coats it, but there isn't much at all) so I'm just wondering if I call this 'dry' or 'wet' ...it's sort of slippery, but I feel dry throughout the day, and I assume that being 'dry' doesn't actually mean that it is dry like your skin would be, but more like your mouth after you swallow??
> 
> sorry for the TMI...just wondering what to call it. lol

It could be creamy too? Does it feel like lotion? I read somewhere that's a good way to see if it's creamy?

I'm one of those unlucky girls that gets cm every. single. day. Ever since I get my first period it's been like that - I seriously think I have never had a totally dry day, although some days I get not that much. Horrible and pregnancy makes it even worse - ew


On the topic of :holly: .... I was a C in highschool but I was a much thinner then, then for all my 20's I was a D, then up to an E during pregnancy/breastfeeding!, now I'm a DD... 

E was waay to big for my frame especially because I lost all my baby weight almost straight away thanks to breastfeeding


----------



## ginny83

This is a pic of me and M when he was about 3-4 weeks old, you kinda see my boobs look to big for me - well I think anyway ;)

https://i48.tinypic.com/jha554.jpg


----------



## LLPM

ginny83 said:


> This is a pic of me and M when he was about 3-4 weeks old, you kinda see my boobs look to big for me - well I think anyway ;)
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/jha554.jpg

Lovely photo! Looks so tiny, how big was he?


----------



## ginny83

He was 2.89kgs (6lb 6oz), 48 cms long and 1 week early :) He looks tiny there doesn't he?

Fast forward almost 18 months and he's around 12 kilos and 80cm tall now!


----------



## LLPM

Yeah he does! My girls were teeny too, poppy was 2.54kgs (5lb 9oz) 9 days overdue, and Maggie was 3.1kgs (6lb 14oz) 7 days overdue! 
I saw my friend with her 8day old baby on monday, he was 4.3kgs and looked HUGE! I'm sure my girls weren't that big til about 3months!! Haha. 
P&M are really different, P is a skinny mini and is only 13.4kgs at 3years (30th percentile) and M is 12.2kgs at 16months (90th percentile) and is 97th percentile for height! She's so stocky bless her!!


----------



## ginny83

yeah I have to say I don't envy 4kg+ babies!!

Wow your M is going to be a lovely tall girl :)

It's exciting to think all babies are different and you just never truely know on how they're going to be. I love watching his little personality unfold

I'm actually making myself clucky haha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

great photo Ginny! goregous boy! your boobs don't stand out to me, but it's different when its you, I can see whatyou mean about your small frame though, they are big boobs for your size, but you look great in the photo!!!

there isn't much difference in your girls llpm. they look similar too, do people ever think theyre twins with being the same size?


----------



## LLPM

I've been more clucky since having my own! It's amazing watching them grow...as challenging as they are sometimes! (poppys at the ask a million questions an hour stage!) and I feel exhausted by 8:30am!! Lol


----------



## LLPM

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> great photo Ginny! goregous boy! your boobs don't stand out to me, but it's different when its you, I can see whatyou mean about your small frame though, they are big boobs for your size, but you look great in the photo!!!
> 
> there isn't much difference in your girls llpm. they look similar too, do people ever think theyre twins with being the same size?

Not yet but I think when they get older and growth slows down a bit they'll get mistaken as twins! Poppys very obviously much more advanced than Maggie at the moment though - she's such a chatterbox and so social, Maggie still has that "baby" waddle and doesn't interrogate people yet (poppy likes to ask strangers question after question!)


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> I did on CD4, it was negative. :/
> 
> I would test again - cd 4 was only (if indeed it was implantation bleeding) only 2 days after implantation - it can take up to 5 for most tests to pick up hcg - I say test again!!! :)Click to expand...

I did - negative. Ah well at least I can stop wondering.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Can somebody please can give my absolute best to Melainey, either way, when she gets back. :flower: 
:hugs::hugs:Melainey:hugs::hugs:

I have to crash early, I feel terrible, very tired, can barely keep my self upright with my eyes open and feeling sick to my stomach, hoping to sleep that bit off. :sick::sleep::sick::sleep:


----------



## ginny83

number2woohoo said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> I did on CD4, it was negative. :/
> 
> I would test again - cd 4 was only (if indeed it was implantation bleeding) only 2 days after implantation - it can take up to 5 for most tests to pick up hcg - I say test again!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I did - negative. Ah well at least I can stop wondering.Click to expand...

:hugs: at least you're already well into this cycle now!


----------



## Pammy31

ok... jumping into convo... 7:31pm in perth.... was a c in yr 7 primary school and my man loves big boobs


----------



## ginny83

sounds like your a good match then!!


----------



## LLPM

Trying2b2mums said:


> Can somebody please can give my absolute best to Melainey, either way, when she gets back. :flower:
> :hugs::hugs:Melainey:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have to crash early, I feel terrible, very tired, can barely keep my self upright with my eyes open and feeling sick to my stomach, hoping to sleep that bit off. :sick::sleep::sick::sleep:

Hope you wake up feeling better!! Sweet dreams :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :)

Okso the result was negative like I thought it would be :cry: Must just be a REALLY long cycle haha! But the doctor said that if still nothing next week to come back and he will give me something to bring it on! I also asked if he could check us both our in regards to hormones , sperm etc and he said yes! as soon as DH finishes his meds he and we have no sex for 3 days we have to go back in so DH can give them a sample and we can get tested foreverything else :) 

So just waiting on AF to come now! I don't think she is far off as I am getting a little cramping and also sore lower back :) FX she is here by morning x


----------



## ginny83

still sorry to hear it's a negative - but I'm so happy for you that it sounds like you're going to be getting some answers or at least rule out things!


----------



## LLPM

Sorry it's negative! But like you say it's good to know! Sounds like you have a great GP, it's nice when they will look into things for you! Hope AF shows by morning and you can move on! I'm praying for the same thing for me...stupid long cycles! X


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Ginny :)

Yeah I was a little gutted but knew deep down that I wasn't pregnant hopefully next month is our month :)


----------



## Melainey

LLPM said:


> Sorry it's negative! But like you say it's good to know! Sounds like you have a great GP, it's nice when they will look into things for you! Hope AF shows by morning and you can move on! I'm praying for the same thing for me...stupid long cycles! X[/QUOTE
> 
> Our doctors aren't that bad I suppose when we can understand them haha :rofl: I reckon he would be a great doctor in his own country but makes it hard with the language barrier hehe


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey - that's great news! well a bummer about not being preggy, but soulnd like you have a good doctor who listens to you! we are getting sperm analysis done if I get my period this month. Im sure it will be fine as DH has an almost 3 year old, but have to rule everything out, i'll get tested after that. we were just waiting to save testing if I was preggy... so we can keep eachother company with tests. :) hope you're feeling ok!!

sweet drreams everyone, im off to bed xxxx


----------



## Melainey

Yay test budddy :) 

Goodnight everybody xxx


----------



## Pammy31

heading to sleep my lovelies.... might not get bd... not sure...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

By the way melainey- I'm sure you checked the thread, but 2mums sends her best!! Night chicky! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> Can somebody please can give my absolute best to Melainey, either way, when she gets back. :flower:
> :hugs::hugs:Melainey:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have to crash early, I feel terrible, very tired, can barely keep my self upright with my eyes open and feeling sick to my stomach, hoping to sleep that bit off. :sick::sleep::sick::sleep:

Hi girls... I'm home now!

Melainey... passing on 2mums message (above) in case you didn't see it!

I'm so sorry hun - I really thought it was your month! Praying that all goes well with the tests and that you get some answers... may AF hurry on up and may next month be your month!

I too am heading to bed...very tired and cold... warm bed hear I come!

See you all in the morning! xx
I


----------



## Melainey

Just re-read through and got 2mums message :) Thanks guys so much .. :)

Hope you all have a wonderful sleep xxx :happydance: xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Ladies. I am hoping to join you all in this forum. First off a confession. I am not an Aussie, or a mum....:dohh:ooops....lol....I am a TTC newbie (4th month TTC #1) and for the past few days I have been doing some forum stalking and this is the only one I have found that is a little bit symptom spotting and a ton of friendships being made. I just can't get into the forums that are just post after post of POD 1 "I am exhausted and bloated, do you think I am preggo?!" haha. I much more enjoy the topics and conversation you ladies have and just think I would fit in much better here. So that being said I hope you don't mind if I hop in!! 

Angel- saw that you sold your house, thats great! DH and I were in a similar situation, our house sold way faster than we thought and we ended up living with my parents for the LONGEST 6 MONTHS EVER!!! 

Trying - Congrats on your BFP!!!!! YAY!!!! :cloud9:

Melainey - you crack me up!! I was LOL at some of your posts! Woke up DH....he wasn't amused...:shrug:

Everyone else - can't wait to get to know you all better!!!
:flower:


Because I am new at this I will need some help with some of the abbreviations, sorry!! So here is where I currently am in this cycle. I am 8 DPO and because I am a certifiable POAS addict I have been testing FMU's with ICs the past 2 days, :bfn: I do feel out this month because I have NOT A SINGLE SYMPTOM. For the past 2 cycles I have used ovulation tests but have not been charting my temps....I am not a morning person until after :coffee: so I think that charting would not be the best idea for me. Hoping for some luck with the next cycle and getting through the TWW with you ladies. Hopefully you are ok with me joining in.... :thumbup:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning lovely ladies - CHECK OUT MY CHART!!! Cross hairs woohoo!!! I know it is early (am still in bed - technically a sleep in for me) but I just had to post it!

Welcome Rosie! Most of us are not mums either and are ttc #1 and we have a few non-Aussies in here although we are all living in aus :) how long have you been ttc? As far as abbreviations and lingo goes - check out the thread about it in the help section it is quite an exhaustive list :).

How is everyone else this morning? Again I'm off to work so won't be able to jump on often but will try and sneak a peak at recess and lunch and DH is out tonight so I'll have plenty of time to chat this arvo!

Xx


----------



## Maddy40

Trying2b2mums said:


> Llmp- you are correct, they are a pain. Hard to find clothes, but much harder in California than here, hahah bc everyone has big fake ones but a size 0. At least here its proportional. I can run...with two sports bras, but they cause back pain, and get ultra sore during AF, and they are always hitting and running into people without my knowledge :rofl: So, really looking forward to that lift/reduction in a few years time!!! :thumbup: Already feeling heavier now and veiny, but still fitting in bras!!

Trying2B I have the same size and *running issues*. But I bought an Enell sports bra from the US after seeing it on Oprah and they are fantastic, I can run no problems. No more boing-boing-boing for me! Sadly the Enell looks like an old lady corset but it squooshes the ladies down beautifully.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning ladies! hope you all slept well!

Rosie - welcome! where are you from? you have done really well to catch up here...it's hard enough to catch up on a daily basis...but you seemed to have picked up on a few key points....2 mums is expecting, and Melainey is our 'class clown' (very much loved too, might I add!) haha One other one you missed along the way is that Ginny also has her BFP, so she's got another little baby on the way too! You're definiely right though, all the girls here are friends & we talk TTC & overshare eachother (big time in my case most times...lol) but we are here for the friendship!

Angel! how exciting! and pretty spot on with what you thought too! I love with FF that it takes a few days, so by the time you know you O'd, you're already along the way to the big answer!

As for me, I am still in bed, trying to avoid getting up as I really need to to go the toilet, but can't decide if I want to POAS...I don't know why I'm even bothering to write this, as I know I will get there and won't be able to resist, I just don't want t o start the day with a disappointment... :( temp is still up tho, which is a good sign I guess... I'm just glad this wait is almost over!!!

have a great day ladies!!! xxxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oh...oh oh oh oh ...my FF signs down the bottom are saying my chart is 'possibly triphasic' sorry...just excited about that little bit of info. lol


----------



## LLPM

Yay so excited for you mum2Q!! 

Angel, yay for O!! :) I've been waiting every morning to see those 
Overly red lines on your chart! Welcome to the TWW!! :) 

As you'll see my temp is back up this morning!!! Argh....what is going on with my body??!


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey - so sorry hun - but I hope you can move on to the next cycle really soon xx

Woohoo Angel  Heres hoping those :spermys: caught that egg!!! Welcome to the TWW!

Mum2Q - your chart looks SERIOUSLY good! So hope this is your month!

LLPM I hope you get some answers soon - nothing worse than not knowing what is going on i reckon...

Welcome Rosie 

Well tennis was proper freezing last night...i'd be happy if the weather could start to warm up again now - totally over winter!!!

CD 13...OPK's still getting darker (albeit slowly...) O should happen sometime between tomorrow and Sunday! 

Looking forward to joining you in the TWW again soon ladies 

I hope everyone has a great day :hugs:


----------



## lisamfr

Morning Ladies,

Hope your feeling better this morning 2mums.

Sorry to hear its negative Melainey but at less you know now. Fx you get your AF soon so you can try again.

Angel I know nothing about charting. But I hope this is your month FX big time for you!

Welcome Rosie.

CD 3 for me nothing too exciting I&#8217;ll just go with the flow for now. BUT at less its the end of a week for me yay. Love working only four days a week & spending the next three days with my little girl. 

Hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Angel- this is our 4th month TTC. AF due Monday. I will check out the thread on abbreviations, thx! Cross hairs :thumbup:

Ginny- not sure how I missed your BFP?! H&H 9 months!!

Mum2- I'm from Pennsylvania. So did you decide to POAS?!? I'm quite the addict 

Newbie- thanks! Fx this is your cycle!!

Lisa- thanks :flower: Yay for a 4 day week! Loveeee long weekends! How old is your little girl?


----------



## Newbie32

Im onto month 4 also Rosie, hope its the lucky one!!!

:dust: :dust:

We are SO due for some more BFP's on this thread ladies!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Morning :)

Hi Rosie and welcome.

Angel - great chart - think this month is your turn for the BFP!

Mum2Q - amazingly good chart, fingers crossed for you xo

Another busy day ahead at the salt mines here...


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy40 said:


> Trying2B I have the same size and *running issues*. But I bought an Enell sports bra from the US after seeing it on Oprah and they are fantastic, I can run no problems. No more boing-boing-boing for me! Sadly the Enell looks like an old lady corset but it squooshes the ladies down beautifully.

Might have to look into them. I downloaded a C25K app about 3 months ago and haven't done anything with it yet, the girls definitely will need all the help they can get though!


----------



## Pammy31

Melainey said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Okso the result was negative like I thought it would be :cry: Must just be a REALLY long cycle haha! But the doctor said that if still nothing next week to come back and he will give me something to bring it on! I also asked if he could check us both our in regards to hormones , sperm etc and he said yes! as soon as DH finishes his meds he and we have no sex for 3 days we have to go back in so DH can give them a sample and we can get tested foreverything else :)
> 
> So just waiting on AF to come now! I don't think she is far off as I am getting a little cramping and also sore lower back :) FX she is here by morning x

Melainey I hope she comes soon so you are not twiddling your thumbs waiting.!!!

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32 and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Rosie_PA said:


> Angel- this is our 4th month TTC. AF due Monday. I will check out the thread on abbreviations, thx! Cross hairs :thumbup:
> 
> Ginny- not sure how I missed your BFP?! H&H 9 months!!
> 
> Mum2- I'm from Pennsylvania. So did you decide to POAS?!? I'm quite the addict
> 
> Newbie- thanks! Fx this is your cycle!!
> 
> Lisa- thanks :flower: Yay for a 4 day week! Loveeee long weekends! How old is your little girl?

Rosie - I'm assuming you read through all 116 pages! Good effort! 

Mum2Q - did you POAS (of course you did!) and was it a bfp??? Can't wait to hear!


----------



## lisamfr

Rosie_PA said:


> Angel- this is our 4th month TTC. AF due Monday. I will check out the thread on abbreviations, thx! Cross hairs :thumbup:
> 
> Ginny- not sure how I missed your BFP?! H&H 9 months!!
> 
> Mum2- I'm from Pennsylvania. So did you decide to POAS?!? I'm quite the addict
> 
> Newbie- thanks! Fx this is your cycle!!
> 
> Lisa- thanks :flower: Yay for a 4 day week! Loveeee long weekends! How old is your little girl?

Hi Rosie, my little girl will be 14 months this month. They grow up way to fast.


----------



## Pammy31

Pauls_angel are you close to Sydney CBD? I am heading to the Central Coast Sept 6th.

Ok forgot to bring my OPK's to work so I don't know if I am oving today. I totally got some :sex: last night.... Yippee!!

I think I need to lose more weight before I fall Pregnant. I will probably be the only one here like that.... I have no Idea if I am ever going to have time to see the doc to check my Progesterone levels. I fear I am getting high LH cd17 to cd19 but possibly not Oving??? Ohh well.

I will probably be seeing AF this month on our 1st yr Aniversary of being together. Fxed for all of you other ladies.

BTW ladies I have a set of Size 16G's on my chest!!
https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32 and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Pammy... I am about 26kg NW of Sydney CBD... but by Sept 3rd I have to move out of my house - possibly in with inlaws but still not 100% sure where I'll be living on the 6th - I think it is a Wednesday though so I will be at work during the day... depending on what time you are driving through we might be able to meet up for a coffee (if after work) :).

Don't stress too much about LH levels - my doc said it is unlikely to have a temp spike if you don't ov - so if you are temping and notice your bbt rise and stay high then you should be ov'ing - hope that is helpful :)


----------



## Newbie32

FX that you manage to catch that egg Pammy and dont see AF at all around your anniversary :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

I bet they do!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Rosie_PA said:


> I bet they do!! I can't wait!!!


That was to Lisa.... Ooops


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie- did you start charting your temp right away, at first cycle TTC?

Also, do you ladies chart temps and use opk's?


----------



## Pammy31

I guess I should start temping... but how do i do that without my partner skitzing out on me?

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/UeEUp8.png


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## number2woohoo

Pammy31 said:


> I guess I should start temping... but how do i do that without my partner skitzing out on me?

The only reason my other half even knows I am temping is because he hears the thermometer go "beep beep beep" every morning. So I guess, get a quiet thermometer! :)


----------



## Pammy31

ohh great.... do they even make them??

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1342587600z0z34z18.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey :hugs: like all the rest, glad you are going to get answers/ rule things out. xx
Ty mum2q and Angel for passing my note on!! :hugs:
Angel: checked the chart FX!!!! I hope this is it for you! Cant wait for tomorrows temp! Have a good day at work!!:dance:
Maddy- might have to check out that bra while i'm in the states, or is it online order only?? When you are as big in the boobs as we are, its hard to find 'cute' bras!!! 
Mum2Q- Chart looks fan-freaking-tasstic for a BFP. FX!!!! You crack me up too!! 
Newbie :dust: for a sticky egg this time!!! 
Lisa- ty feeling much better, OH had to bring me some lemonade in the middle of night, but woke up better, although slept for about 12 hours! Start of our weekend too, hope yours is a fun one!! 
Rosie- you've done well to catch up and the other ladies in here have said enough, but to respond to your post, I could never get an OPK to work for me, not one positive ever, the saliva gave me ferns all the time, i ended up checking cm and weighing myself (retain water at ov) Most women here chart and temp, and they love it, its also fun for us to watch the rise and falls and help each other analyze. 
I think I got it all, you all had a busy morning!! Hope your days are going fantastic. oh and Llmp- i refrained from POAS stick today :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Newbie- did you start charting your temp right away, at first cycle TTC?
> 
> Also, do you ladies chart temps and use opk's?

I started temping first cycle after ntnp...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey girls!

I wasn't going to come on today, I swore I would spend a whole day concentrating at work...yet here I am... lol

I POAS - BFN...as expected. I also had spotting again this morning, and I just got a bad feeling so even wore 'protection' today (in the form of a tampon..) hoping I don't actually need it, but I think I'm headed that way...

good girl not POAS 2mums! 

As for temping, I avoided it for 11 months, but absolutely love it now that I am doing it, I wish I started earlier!! And as for Hubby not knowing - I just get mine in on all the fun - I tell him about my day & update him on all you girls, he's humours me & checks what you guys are all up to - he has even been using the abbreviations when he talks...eg 'did you get a 'bee eff pee' today, or did 'ay eff' pay you a visit?' lol he's funny. Not so interested in my chart, but again, humours me...He looks at my chart and gets excited for me, I look at the footy score & get excited for him. lol


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I wasn't going to come on today, I swore I would spend a whole day concentrating at work...yet here I am... lol
> 
> I POAS - BFN...as expected. I also had spotting again this morning, and I just got a bad feeling so even wore 'protection' today (in the form of a tampon..) hoping I don't actually need it, but I think I'm headed that way...
> 
> good girl not POAS 2mums!
> 
> As for temping, I avoided it for 11 months, but absolutely love it now that I am doing it, I wish I started earlier!! And as for Hubby not knowing - I just get mine in on all the fun - I tell him about my day & update him on all you girls, he's humours me & checks what you guys are all up to - he has even been using the abbreviations when he talks...eg 'did you get a 'bee eff pee' today, or did 'ay eff' pay you a visit?' lol he's funny. Not so interested in my chart, but again, humours me...He looks at my chart and gets excited for me, I look at the footy score & get excited for him. lol

Hahahahah......you can try to stay away....but the thread will just pull you back in :haha::haha::haha:

Its far too addictive I must say!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> He looks at my chart and gets excited for me, I look at the footy score & get excited for him. lol

I love that approach :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum2Q- we're irresistible aren't we!! :blush: Your chart does not seem that you would be needing that protection, but a 'feeling' was always enough for me, but I still have my FX crossed for you, it looks too good!!! 
Had a crazy dream, and it was enough to make me not POAS, but don't think I'll refrain tomorrow, haha it'll get me!! 
You and your DH crack me up, I love him already too! He seems amazing, you both are funny, and I think it's great he's getting 'involved' I keep my OH in the loop too, and again last night she told me how great it was and a healthy outlet for me to be on this forum with you ladies!! We're still cautious but she came home from work yesterday and the first thing she did was talk to my uterus! :rofl: 
Hope you get some work done today, hahaha. I'm going to try to get to the gym, and go do some shopping!


----------



## Pammy31

I laughed loudly then at my desk Newbie32.... lol at your Hubby at least he is trying... 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1342587600z0z34z18.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, my DH will be over the moon, he already rubs my 'bubby oven' and there's no baby there yet. Haha it's beautiful that your oh gets involved and shares it with you! It would be hard to be a woman having a baby and not being pregnant, so I take my hat off to her!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lovelies! This thread is soo soo very addictive... my class are reading silently at the moment so I've just jumped on to say a quick hello! Lunch time in half an hour will catch up on all your posts then! Missing you all!


----------



## lisamfr

Rosie_PA said:


> Newbie- did you start charting your temp right away, at first cycle TTC?
> 
> Also, do you ladies chart temps and use opk's?

Hi Rosie, I am only useing OPK havent started charting yet.


----------



## LLPM

Hi rosie, I've charted on & off, it's get addictive and easy to become a bit obsessed, so I have had the odd month off. Have used OPK's in the past too, found they worked well for me but charting worked just as well and everyone is different with how long the LH shows up on the OPK so it's easy to miss your surge if you only have a 12hour surge! :) they get pricey too.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Ladies - lunchtime! It is quieter on here today than normal - I've just had a quick read thru and only had 2 pages worth to catch up on :)

Hopefully it means you are all out having lovely days and not too busy working!

Thinking of you all :)


----------



## LLPM

Yeah I went out for the morning and came back to only about 10posts!! Lol. 
We're having a busy day, had bible study this morning then have an appointment at 2pm (leaving Maggie at home with a friend!) and then come back get Maggie and go and do the grocery shopping, then pick liam up at 5& have dinner on the table for 6pm!! Busy busy!! Hehe. Hope your day at school is going OK?!


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone, how you're all well!

Welcome Rosie :) 

2mums - I haven't POAS today either! I did one last FRER yesterday and now have stopped. I'm so anxious about my dating scan and it's still 3 weeks away agh! 

Angel - yay for cross hairs!!

Hi lisa, melainey, mum2, number2, LLPM, Newbie, pammy and everyone else I've missed :)

I've had a busy morning - playgroup with DS, trying to sort out progress payments for our house and I still have a huge assignment that's due on Sunday that I need to work on. 

At the GP yesterday she got me to have a flu shot, just as extra precaution even though the flu season is nearly over. It really hurt and I've got a very sore arm where I got the shot - which is a common side affect so I was told. Anyway, I feel very sooky with me sore arm :(


----------



## Melainey

Hello all my lovely ladies :happydance:

Have to give you your TMI for the day :haha:

I just let the biggest ripper of a fart and there was nobody here to hear it and I giggled to myself for at least 2 minutes haha! Had to share as DH would have looked on in disgust :rofl: :flasher:

Welcome Rosie - I think you will like it here :) This was my first month charting buthave been ttc for a year now :happydance: I love it but don't really let DH get involved as he thinks that this is stressful but I think it is quite the opposite :happydance: 

Angel and mum2Q your charts look fabolous :) I really hope you catch those eggys :D

Hello everybody else Much love to send to you all :happydance:

:dust: xx


----------



## Melainey

ginny83 said:


> Hi everyone, how you're all well!
> 
> Welcome Rosie :)
> 
> 2mums - I haven't POAS today either! I did one last FRER yesterday and now have stopped. I'm so anxious about my dating scan and it's still 3 weeks away agh!
> 
> Angel - yay for cross hairs!!
> 
> Hi lisa, melainey, mum2, number2, LLPM, Newbie, pammy and everyone else I've missed :)
> 
> I've had a busy morning - playgroup with DS, trying to sort out progress payments for our house and I still have a huge assignment that's due on Sunday that I need to work on.
> 
> At the GP yesterday she got me to have a flu shot, just as extra precaution even though the flu season is nearly over. It really hurt and I've got a very sore arm where I got the shot - which is a common side affect so I was told. Anyway, I feel very sooky with me sore arm :(


Melainey will kiss it better :happydance: *kiss* :kiss: All better?

I don'treally believe in the flu shot :) But each to their own :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

Thanks for the sympathy :)

I've never had one before, but I did some reading about it when I got home to make sure my GP was right about it being safe and it's actually recommended to get one during pregnancy if you haven't had it.

One of the main reasons is that it protects you against swine flu which can cause complications in pregnant women.

I know not everyone agrees with vaccinations, but I'm willing to do whatever my GP says to try and make sure this baby sticks! Plus I agree with vaccinations anyway so not a hard decision for me... just a bit sore ;)


----------



## ginny83

haha just saw your fart post Melainey hehe


----------



## Newbie32

ginny83 said:


> Thanks for the sympathy :)
> 
> I've never had one before, but I did some reading about it when I got home to make sure my GP was right about it being safe and it's actually recommended to get one during pregnancy if you haven't had it.
> 
> One of the main reasons is that it protects you against swine flu which can cause complications in pregnant women.
> 
> I know not everyone agrees with vaccinations, but I'm willing to do whatever my GP says to try and make sure this baby sticks! Plus I agree with vaccinations anyway so not a hard decision for me... just a bit sore ;)

I run the flu vaccination program at work so i've been getting it for the past 5 or so years and i always sook after it! And always get dead arm syndrome, so i feel your pain Ginny!!! :flower:


----------



## Melainey

I don't think my hubby wouldlet me get one hahabut to be honest I wouldn't get the flu one anyway :) but I do believe in some vaccinations! I didn't get them all as I was born in Germany and they have different ways over there and I turned out A ok ;) well a little kooky but ya know nothing major hehehe


----------



## Rosie_PA

LLPM said:


> Hi rosie, I've charted on & off, it's get addictive and easy to become a bit obsessed, so I have had the odd month off. Have used OPK's in the past too, found they worked well for me but charting worked just as well and everyone is different with how long the LH shows up on the OPK so it's easy to miss your surge if you only have a 12hour surge! :) they get pricey too.


That is definitly a good reason to start charting...guess I'll be getting a thermometer this weekend.... I am slightly worried I will get obsessive with it like I am with POAS, seriously 6 months ago I would have never dreamt I would have peed on so many darn sticks in 4 months!!! :dohh:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nothing wrong with being a little kooky! My parents both called me kooky as a nickname when I was younger and DH always tell me one of his favourite things about me is that I am nuts! :) I love him for the same reason too - life is much more fun because of it! I love that we can still act like kids together even though we are in our thirties - although some people I'm sure would have us committed! Also one of the main reasons I became a primary teacher - you can be a bit silly and the kiddies love you for it!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Rosie_PA said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Hi rosie, I've charted on & off, it's get addictive and easy to become a bit obsessed, so I have had the odd month off. Have used OPK's in the past too, found they worked well for me but charting worked just as well and everyone is different with how long the LH shows up on the OPK so it's easy to miss your surge if you only have a 12hour surge! :) they get pricey too.
> 
> 
> That is definitly a good reason to start charting...guess I'll be getting a thermometer this weekend.... I am slightly worried I will get obsessive with it like I am with POAS, seriously 6 months ago I would have never dreamt I would have peed on so many darn sticks in 4 months!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

It can be hard not to obsess over it - although the data it gives you on your cycle is invaluable :)


----------



## Melainey

I love being kooky too :) DH is the worst for it haha! He has ADHD and will alwaysbe a big kid at heart and I love it :winkwink: Why the hell would we all want to be boring anyway hey ;) hehehehe 

To be honest Pammy I love charting! I mean I obsess a little like everyone does but becauseof our little group I am also kept a little sane too :)

Still no sign of that bloody witch but temps dropped another .05 today :) pretty much dropped 0.05 for the past 3 days :)


----------



## ginny83

Melainey, I think the temps dropping is a good sign that AF will be here soon :)

I also love charting! It's exciting to see what every new morning will bring. Although I have to admit I'm not missing squinting at my phone half asleep trying to see my updated chart haha


----------



## Pammy31

Hello Ginny.... Melainey I hope you are preggers... and the tests are stuffed... lol I am trying not to do the whole temping thing due to my partner not wanting me to push him into falling pregnant. I understand that but I will eventually get pregnant with us not preventing... unless I am not oving or he is shooting blanks. I want him to get his swimmers checked. :(

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1342587600z0z34z18.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Thank you Pammy :)

Yeah we are getting DH's swimmers checked too! I reckon those little ones are swimming in the wrong direction! I need to get them an olympic coach to make them strong and ready for their journey ahead :winkwink: :flasher: 

Yeah Ginny I think it is a good sign that the evil biatch is on the way hehe Lets hope anyway ! 

Last year august time I had a long cycle like this one and the next cycle I got pregnant so I am hoping that next month is our month :) maybe I only ovulate once a year hahaha!! oh god could ya imagine :cry: That would be horrible! haha

EDIT!! 2mums I know you are there :winkwink: hehe how are you today??? x


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> Thank you Pammy :)
> 
> Yeah we are getting DH's swimmers checked too! I reckon those little ones are swimming in the wrong direction! I need to get them an olympic coach to make them strong and ready for their journey ahead :winkwink: :flasher:
> 
> Yeah Ginny I think it is a good sign that the evil biatch is on the way hehe Lets hope anyway !
> 
> Last year august time I had a long cycle like this one and the next cycle I got pregnant so I am hoping that next month is our month :) maybe I only ovulate once a year hahaha!! oh god could ya imagine :cry: That would be horrible! haha
> 
> EDIT!! 2mums I know you are there :winkwink: hehe how are you today??? x

Melainey has your doctor considered any treatment like clomid etc? That would force your body to ovulate if it's looking like that might be part of the problem?! 
Hope AF shows up soon for you...I'm still waiting!


----------



## Newbie32

hahahah....you can run....but you CANNOT HIDE!!

Melainey you really do crack me up :rofl:

Has been a quiet day on the old thread today! Perhaps we had a few od's yesterday from the 40 or so pages that got posted!

Regardless, I hope everyone has had a great day. I myself am very glad that my work day is almost done...

:dust:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ginny- I'm soo excited for your scan!! I will probably POAS tomorrow, who knows, but its hard not too! I'll have to ask my GP for flu shot too esp travelling in the states over winter, and long airplane rides, full of germs!! 
Melainey omg!!! Hilarious!! :rofl: Although I have to admit what I was told about pregnancy gas is no joke, its been pretty rough for my family this week :blush:
Rosie- dont feel too bad I've POAS 5 times in that many days! (minus today, yay) 
I think we all get along bc we all hae a bit of the crazy in us, sense of humour is obviously running rampant in here, thankfully!! I love you koooky crazy ladies, bc it means I fit in!!!! 
I'm here Melainey, taking my time answering everything, and OH just got home so i was only half here, haha :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I helped keep the thread quiet today, went to the gym for an hour, then went shopping!! Got my nephews christmas done, one of their upcoming birthdays done, two of my friends birthdays done, and went to the winter clothes sale to stock up for our trip to the states in Dec! I love a successful day shopping, although quite tired and ready for a :shower: My new shampoo arrived today, yay!!! oh the little things in life :dance:


----------



## Melainey

LLPM - I don't really have one doctor it's more a few doctors and most of them I cannot understand hahaha :rofl: But I will talk to him when I go back because something has to be done :) FX that this is your month :) 

I am very hopeful that I will become pregnant in the next 6 months as my medium/psychic told me so hahahah :rofl actually 2 differnt ones told me !! Maybe it's something :winkwink: hehe

Newbie - Exactly ... DO NOT TRY TO HIDE hehehe :rofl: I will find you everytime ;) hehehe Yeah it is very quiet today :) everyone is chilling :) 

I know Ginny I can't wait to hear all about your scan! Hurry up 3 weeks :happydance: 

2mums - It's great when OH/DH comes home hey :) The other night when I was a little more kooky than usual and really wanted cuddles (what's new :rofl: ) and I climbed under the blanket and crawled down to DH (he was down the end of the bed) and made up a really random song and dance about wanting cuddles :rofl: He pissed himself laughing and gave me sooooo many cuddles and everyday since we sing the song and he comes in and just automatically gives me cuddles hehe I feel so much closer to him! Oh and today when he called me on his break he said that I was his " little Irish leprachaun with a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow" hahahaha how cute is that? And I had nothing so I said your my little Kangaroo hehehe and he liked it sooooo.... Just thought I would share :happydance: :hugs: You go give your woman a big big cuddle :happydance:

I LOVE SHOPPING :) Pitty I have no money at the moment but when I get a job I am so going shopping hehe and it's TAX TIME :happydance: I love tax time! We don't get that back home so it is awesome that we get it here hehehehe :happydance:

Me and DH are going to the gym later :) And I am driving :) (I am so bad at parking ladies it scares the pants off me haha )

x


----------



## lisamfr

Hey Girls,

My work day is almost over :). Tomorrow I am taking my daughter Audrina to Myrna Farm in the morning so I don&#8217;t think I will be able to log on. will try to at night Saturday I will be doing house work & looking after toddler on my own so it looks like I might only be able to jump on at night. But if I don&#8217;t I hope you all have a fantastic weekend & stay positive. xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Yeah, my DH will be over the moon, he already rubs my 'bubby oven' and there's no baby there yet. Haha it's beautiful that your oh gets involved and shares it with you! It would be hard to be a woman having a baby and not being pregnant, so I take my hat off to her!

Yeah its a weird concept when I see it written down, it is hard for her to be having a baby not not being pregnant. But I am very careful with what I say and do, to make sure she's included, its always we, ours not i, mine or me. Even her mum the other day said "well it wont really be mine", she was a little sad, and I went off (nicely) and explained its just as much her grandbaby as it is my mums grandbaby! Its a little 'easier' bc OH has been pregnant before and knows what I am going through and what im feeling and will be feeling throughout, so that is a silver lining i guess.


----------



## Melainey

Its' great that you are keeping her in the loop tho :) How did you guys decide who was going to carry the baby? Either way it is both of your baby and I am so happy that you guys are pregnant :) :happydance:

I love all you kooky ladies :)

Hey Lisa :) Hope to speak to you soon :) x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Its' great that you are keeping her in the loop tho :) How did you guys decide who was going to carry the baby? Either way it is both of your baby and I am so happy that you guys are pregnant :) :happydance:
> 
> I love all you kooky ladies :)
> 
> Hey Lisa :) Hope to speak to you soon :) x

Decision was easy for us, for multiple reasons, I'm the younger one, and she's been pregnant to full term (lost her daughter at 2.5yrs in a car accident, drunk driver smashed into her), and with her past open heart surgery and blood thinners/meds she has to take now it would make it a much more high risk pregnancy, so I get to do all the heavy lifting, hopefully twice, for us!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Melainey

I am so sorry about your OH's daughter that is aweful. Obviously devastating :cry: I really hope this little bean sticks for you guys :hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay work done and dusted for another day - just packing up my desk (not before a quick read and a post) and then heading home for some arvo tea!

2mums I am so very sorry to hear about your OH's loss - that would be absolutely devastating - I can't even imagine how you would recover from something like that! Not that I didn't want this little bean to be a sticky one for you 2 before but I want it even more for you both now! Will be praying extra hard that all goes well! 

Melainey - my DH and I are forever singing silly songs to each other too - and to our pets - I love it - makes life far more interesting! I do hope AF hurries up and arrives for you so you can get on with the next cycle! Have your temps dropped below your coverline yet - if not there may still be a chance that this is your month - not trying to get your hopes up or anything - just want it to be for you!

LLPM - I hope you are having a lovely day with the girls :)

I will read a few more posts that I've missed when I get home and catch up with the rest of you then...still thinking of you all even when I don't specifically make mention of you! I think I am going to make a list up of all the ladies on this thread and where we are all up to so I can keep track without having to scroll back through the 100+ pages! Love it that we are all so close and such good friends even though we don't really know each other - really is a very special thing! xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> 2mums - It's great when OH/DH comes home hey :) The other night when I was a little more kooky than usual and really wanted cuddles (what's new :rofl: ) and I climbed under the blanket and crawled down to DH (he was down the end of the bed) and made up a really random song and dance about wanting cuddles :rofl: He pissed himself laughing and gave me sooooo many cuddles and everyday since we sing the song and he comes in and just automatically gives me cuddles hehe I feel so much closer to him! Oh and today when he called me on his break he said that I was his " little Irish leprachaun with a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow" hahahaha how cute is that? And I had nothing so I said your my little Kangaroo hehehe and he liked it sooooo.... Just thought I would share :happydance: :hugs: You go give your woman a big big cuddle :happydance:
> ... And I am driving :) (I am so bad at parking ladies it scares the pants off me haha )
> 
> x

too freaking cute!!!! Little leprachauns and kangaroo's singing cuddle songs, i wannna play :brat: hahaha Your time for bubs is just around the corner, you two seem happier now, and getting settled and closer, and thats when the lil baby comes (to destroy it all) :rofl: 

park at the wayyyy back of the lot, :haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LLPM said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :flasher: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Loving that flasher! cracks me up every time!:rofl:
> 
> Would post one of these holly:) but I wasn't bless with big enough boobies for it to actually represent me... Oh well!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, me neither angel!Click to expand...




Trying2b2mums said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, my DH will be over the moon, he already rubs my 'bubby oven' and there's no baby there yet. Haha it's beautiful that your oh gets involved and shares it with you! It would be hard to be a woman having a baby and not being pregnant, so I take my hat off to her!
> 
> Yeah its a weird concept when I see it written down, it is hard for her to be having a baby not not being pregnant. But I am very careful with what I say and do, to make sure she's included, its always we, ours not i, mine or me. Even her mum the other day said "well it wont really be mine", she was a little sad, and I went off (nicely) and explained its just as much her grandbaby as it is my mums grandbaby! Its a little 'easier' bc OH has been pregnant before and knows what I am going through and what im feeling and will be feeling throughout, so that is a silver lining i guess.Click to expand...

You seem to be handing everything perfectly! (Didn't mean to make it sound weird...I just know what I'm like with wanting a baby, and trying to imagine giving DH a chance to carry baby) 

I totally agree with you with grandbabies. I am a very family oriented person... My DH's little boy, even though not my own, will have my love the same as my own children will, and my parents have taken him on board & love him like their other grandchildren. It's all very new to us as it's taken us a long time to get to the stage where he has been allowed into our lives, but we're finally there and there is so much love, and I think it's so special to have grandparents in the mix, and in our case, the more thr merrier! 

DH's parents split when he was 4 so they both have other partners, so now his little boy has 4 sets of grand parents between all of us! haha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

sorry...don't know why so many quote boxes in that one... lol

Melainey - you will get the hang of parking soon! But I'm with 2mums - WAAAAYYYY down the back!! hjhahaha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> 2mums I am so very sorry to hear about your OH's loss - that would be absolutely devastating - I can't even imagine how you would recover from something like that! Not that I didn't want this little bean to be a sticky one for you 2 before but I want it even more for you both now! Will be praying extra hard that all goes well!
> 
> Melainey - my DH and I are forever singing silly songs to each other too - and to our pets - I love it - makes life far more interesting! I do hope AF hurries up and arrives for you so you can get on with the next cycle! Have your temps dropped below your coverline yet - if not there may still be a chance that this is your month - not trying to get your hopes up or anything - just want it to be for you!
> 
> ... I think I am going to make a list up of all the ladies on this thread and where we are all up to so I can keep track without having to scroll back through the 100+ pages! Love it that we are all so close and such good friends even though we don't really know each other - really is a very special thing! xx

Thank you for your prayers Angel, means alot, she is super duper confident it will stick til nine months, I guess after hearing all the stories here and all the m/c, i'm a bit more cautious, but seems strong thus far. 

We sang this cycle, made up a bunch of little songs- to my follicle (to grow), to the egg (to drop and be healthy), and the sperm (to be fast and get to that egg), every day, and every insemination we sang, haha. I'm not saying it made the difference...but we did get a BFP, lol so keep singing ladies :seranade: 

If you make that list, please copy and paste it for me too!! I'm having a heck of a time remembering everyone's statuses. :hugs:


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> Decision was easy for us, for multiple reasons, I'm the younger one, and she's been pregnant to full term (lost her daughter at 2.5yrs in a car accident, drunk driver smashed into her), and with her past open heart surgery and blood thinners/meds she has to take now it would make it a much more high risk pregnancy, so I get to do all the heavy lifting, hopefully twice, for us!!! :cloud9:

Oh, wow. How devastating. I'm so sorry to hear that. I cannot comprehend how awful that must be. xo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum2q- you didnt make it sound weird, or i didnt take it as such, kinda funny though thinking of the DH's carrying :haha:

My family is like that too, soo many grandparents, bc my sister and I are half sisters, so her kids have like 6 sets of grandparents with all the divorce and re-marriages, its crazy! Plus two sets of great grand parents. They get spoiled rotten at Christmas needless to say. Mine wont be that bad, 3 sets, plus one great grand parent, but that is more than enough for any one child to try to deal with, haha. We're going to make sure everyone on both sides is equally involved, as much as possible being in two different countries! = :plane:

edit- so happy to hear your DH son is a big part of your and Dh's life these days, so much better for the kids that way!! :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

well ladies, I have had a glass of wine with my mum today, she called in and it would be rude not to... lol hope I'm not preggy, but if I am, I'm sure it's not going to hurt my little bean! I'm pretty sure that I'm out. Turns out I didn't need my 'protection' today, but I'm not going to test tomorrow as I know the answer. If I don't get AF by Sat, I will test again on Sunday, but I don't think I will make it that far. 

I'm going to clean up my home for hubby to come home to and then make some dinner, so I'll be back in time for home & away. lol


----------



## Melainey

AF HAS ARRIVED LADIES :) hehehehehe SOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED !! So I am officially on CD one again! Ok so I have decided that I need to lose a little weight ( I mean I want to lose 20Kgs but realistically I need to lose anout 10Kgs before getting pregnant! So I was looking at the bodytrim thingy? Anybody know if it is good? I think I accidentally signed up for a free trial they keep calling me and I am not answering hahaha! :rofl: I don't want to have to pay for it ya know!

Hehe 2mums I am hopeful that we will get our little one soon enough :happydance: 

mum2Q and 2mums - yea I will park waaaayyyyy back hehehehe!! It's jst hard because the bloody ute is so big hahaha!!

Singing is great hey Angel :) I think it makes everything just seem less stressfull :) :happydance: Oh and 2mums keep singing to that little bean :) :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum2Q- a glass of wine wont hurt any bean in there, I had one, but it would have been before implantation, we have one friend who brings a bottle every friday for the footy, ive gotten out of it last week and already have a plan for tomorrows, but its so hard without them knowing whats going on! 

Melainey :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay for starting your cycle and another chance!!! :thumbup: I don't trust bodytrim, but thats just bc the guy freaks me out, i dont have any substantial to go off of. I lost by not eating carbs and cookies for a week (4kg right there!) was soooo hard though!!! Eat heaps of protein, fruit and vege! I lost more with my food than the gym, i go to the gym to help keep metabolism up though and work on toning and strength. Good luck, I lost by constantly telling myself it was for the baby- it was my motivation! You can do it!!! :hugs: Oh and don't drink for a few weeks, kg drop there too!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey... cd1 :) let the countdown to ov begin!

I don't know much about bodytrim but agree with 2mums about the high protein low carb diet (that is how I lost my weight - I followed the dukan diet - I lost the first 10kg in 8 weeks!). You can do it hun - best motivation in the world!


----------



## Melainey

Thanks 2mums :hugs:

The weird thing is that ismy diet pretty much has been for about 2 months now and I am still not losing weight? Maybe I will have to go to a nutritionist or something cause nothing seems to work! I gave up alcohol months ago with maybe 3/4 times having a few within maybe 4 months! I also gave up potatoes/bread and cheese for like 2 weeks and NOTHING haha!! :rofl: I have no idea but I will have to try something :) The baby is worth it :) and the more I can lose before baby means less to get rid of after baby :) :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

...just noticed you now have your chart in your signature too... cool! Confession: bit of a chart stalker :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Thanks 2mums :hugs:
> 
> The weird thing is that ismy diet pretty much has been for about 2 months now and I am still not losing weight? Maybe I will have to go to a nutritionist or something cause nothing seems to work! I gave up alcohol months ago with maybe 3/4 times having a few within maybe 4 months! I also gave up potatoes/bread and cheese for like 2 weeks and NOTHING haha!! :rofl: I have no idea but I will have to try something :) The baby is worth it :) and the more I can lose before baby means less to get rid of after baby :) :happydance:

I did go to a dietician she gave me a personalized diet and when I follow it, it works amazingly, so i highly recommend going to someone like that. Also, when I first started the gym in Jan, when i got really serious about this weight/bubba thing, I was going twice a day, no job so i could, did cardio at one session and weights in another, worked with a trainer there to get a good program going. Also because I was working out so much the dietician added an Optifast shake to my diet, I drank it as my brekky, loved it, can be expensive about $55 for a box of 23, but its 1.5 serves of protein. The other reason your not losing is your not eating enough, sounds weird but its true, need to eat enough of each group and about every 3 hours to keep metabolism going. and lots of water!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

that being said, i didnt lose for about 2-3 weeks, i was becoming really depressed and about to give up, but then all of a sudden by body caught up, i think it was confused, and i dropped. So keep on your low bread/cheese for another lil bit and see.

edit: my diet: (dont follow, just example, bc its based on my height, weight, and excerise, and some tests she did) But its a heap of food, but i lose on it. 7-9serves of protein, 5 vege, 2 fruit, 2 carb, 2 dairy, 1 shake, 8 glasses of water. i have a paper that tell me what a serve is for each food, and a kitchen scale to weight it out. a pain, but again i lost 15 kg in 4 months


----------



## Melainey

Wow that sounds really great 2mums and congrats on losing that much it's amazing :) How much do dieticians cost in australia? I am not familliar? Hmmm maybe my Bupa covers it?I will have to check :)

Yeah Angel but it's a really weird chart, not like everybody elses but it's the only one I could get to work hahaha! :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Wow that sounds really great 2mums and congrats on losing that much it's amazing :) How much do dieticians cost in australia? I am not familliar? Hmmm maybe my Bupa covers it?I will have to check :)
> 
> Yeah Angel but it's a really weird chart, not like everybody elses but it's the only one I could get to work hahaha! :rofl:

I dont know, ours is free. We have a 'pre exisiting condition' so we go to a community nurse specialist that works at our local medical center, and she gave me a 'health care plan' and on it I get certain things for free, dental, psychology, chiro/osteo, personal training, dietician... there are different categories and I get 5 free appointments in each category, depending on what she feels my needs are. So see if that exists and if you are eligible, I was because I was diagnosed manic depressive/bi polar when I was in the states. Happy to say now I am off my meds, have been for over a year and happier, settled and more in control than ever, but I still qualify for that plan! But.. check Bupa too, they may cover something like a dietician/ nutritionist!!:hugs:

edit- your gym should be able to give you free diet advice and training advice too


----------



## Melainey

I do have a "pre-existing condition" of PCOS have had it since I can remember and it makes it sooooooo hard to lose weight so I tend to give up after so long because nothing I do works haha! In saying that when I loved up north in the kimberley (50degree heat and soooo humid :rofl: ) I lost 8kgs in like a month on the Wii haha how funny is that! May have to buy myself a Wii in tax time :winkwink:

But I will defo check that out!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yeah check it out bc sounds like you would qualify! We love our Wii...so much fun and it is good for weight loss, esp in summer!! 
And the best kind of exercise ever.... :sex: and fun too!! :blush:


----------



## Melainey

hehehe oh yeah I do love me :sex: and LOTS OF IT hehhehe :rofl:

So what is everybody doing this arvo? (do you like my style? I'm a trainee kangaroo :winkwink: )


----------



## Trying2b2mums

it's ten to seven here, just finished dinner, chicken and vege stir fry, and watching some Olympics, and having a discussion with OH of child vaccinations, not sure how we got on that topic, but we did, haha, we have differing views but not to extreme, and its all a catch 22 anyways, damned if you and damned if you dont more often than not! So, that's my evening, will probably crash early, didnt get my nap and I am tired!!! All that shopping, hahaha wiped me out!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi again! 

well...house isn't any cleaner now than it was before... but it's not too bad anyway luckily. I did, however, make an epic dinner! I had a steak, onion & mushroom & cheese omlette...well didn;t quite turn out, so more like scrambled eggs. lol 

by the way, I have read somewhere recently that they say cheese is good for you now (of course, like everything, I assume in moderation) they are even thinking about making it it's own food group. just thought I'd throw that in...something else to look into, may be no need to cut it from your diet

also, I find the most effective way for me to lose weight is to eat small amounts, often. I normally have breakfast at around 7.30, snack at 10am, lunch at 1pm, snackk at 4pm, dinner at 6pm and I try not to eat after that. That's my ideal diet anyway, I find if you're not hungry when its meal time, you eat less. I also deliberately put less on my plate as I can't help myself if it's there. When DH is away I don't eat as well, and if we go out, I never hold back, I order what I want. I just try to keep my every day diet pretty good. 

you will feel so much better, and once you do, it will be easy to keep up the lifestyle change!


----------



## Maddy40

Trying2B I buy from Freshpair.com as they will mail from the US to Australia - I find it's a lot cheaper to order from them than to buy in Australia. 
Pammy31 I know what you mean about temping. My husband would freak, the whole idea of trying to engineer a BFP is kind of weird to him.

Gosh hope DH is feeling better tonight as he's been sick with a bad cold the past few days. Time to get moving on the bd-front, it's CD6. Back in the saddle, honey!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum2Q- i hear ya on that cheese thing, i've never been a huge fan of the stuff, although i love feta, which is good bc its quite 'good' for you, bc you dont eat large amounts of it, other than that we have light cracker barrel in the house, OH loves cheese, but I can do without it on most anything, minus pizza and taco/burritos, yummmm. You dinner does sound good, minus the cheese for me please, :haha: And your diet is good too, when we go out, i have what i want, its not often so i think its ok, but eating small and often is best! 
Maddy- ty, ill look into them! :thumbup: and good luck with that saddling up!! sticky egg :dust: for you!


----------



## Pammy31

i am naughty.... i caved and bought 7 digi opks.... held on for a while and no lh surge. so tomorrow i will test


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

pammy & maddy - if yo want to temp but are worried about your husband, you can tell them you're doing it to get to know your body better. I am still absolutely amazed at how little I knew about my body, I feel a lot more in tune with it now that I know a bit more about it. It doesn't have to be about timing intercourse, but more about knowing your body as well as you can.

pammy, are you TTC or NTNP?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all... I feel like I have been a bit absent but have been re-reading old pages putting together my list - am getting close! Will post it here when it is done :)

Just finished a yummy dinner too - roast lamb with baked potatos, pumpkin, caulifour, peas and gravy - YUM!

Might even treat myself to a little pecan pie and ice cream later on too!


----------



## ginny83

pammy - last cycle was my first cycle using digis... what I did to save money was buy cheap opks off ebay and just use the digi to confirm the positive. That way you don't have to "waste" too many digis. Hope that makes sense :)


----------



## Newbie32

My hubby went on a body challenge years before I met him and list about 20kgs in about two months...it was a very low carb high protein diet and lots of gym time etc, but very much about lots of small meals through out the day...I've done a light version of this a few times before a Thailand holiday where lots of bikini time to 'tighten up' a bit lol!

I definitely think it can take a little while until you see results tho, so stick at it hun!!! Will all be so worth it x

Dh at a work dinner tonight so I'm having a lazy one in the lounge with my furbabies 

Opks are almost positive now so I think should o in the next two days or so, yeehaa! Hope we catch it this month...

Hope everyone is having a lovely night xx


----------



## Pammy31

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> pammy & maddy - if yo want to temp but are worried about your husband, you can tell them you're doing it to get to know your body better. I am still absolutely amazed at how little I knew about my body, I feel a lot more in tune with it now that I know a bit more about it. It doesn't have to be about timing intercourse, but more about knowing your body as well as you can.
> 
> pammy, are you TTC or NTNP?

problem is he says.... let nature take its course.... stop pushing to fall preg. i would just like to know if i ovulate.... he doesnt understand and wont until he is ready for kids... i am 31 in sept i believe it is now or never... i feel it in my bones. He would be an excellent father i just know.


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi all... I feel like I have been a bit absent but have been re-reading old pages putting together my list - am getting close! Will post it here when it is done :)
> 
> Just finished a yummy dinner too - roast lamb with baked potatos, pumpkin, caulifour, peas and gravy - YUM!
> 
> Might even treat myself to a little pecan pie and ice cream later on too!

Aw, bless you angel! What a sweet heart you are to do that!! :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Ps...cheap cheap opks at pregnancyshop.com.au, and sensitive pg cheapies too!!


----------



## Pammy31

thanks ginny.... will pee on some cheapies..


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel- yummmmmy dinner!!!:thumbup:

Newbie: FX!!! sticky:dust: enjoy your :sex: :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

Newbie - hope your getting lots of bding in and catch that egg!!

Pammy - I also bought my digi opks off ebay from the UK, was much cheaper than in the chemists here! I think it was $30 for 10 digis

I also find it hard to keep up with the thread! Sorry if I don't reply, I read ever post but sometimes I think forget what I was going to say or the convo has moved on!


----------



## number2woohoo

Umm... cheese was ever bad for you?


----------



## LLPM

Evening ladies! Just has to read the last 4pages! 
Melainey so glad AF has turned up for you!! :) if I were you I'd go to your doctor and ask for some different blood tests and a SA for hubby!! If they are even a half decent doctor they will let you have them done! I'd have Your FSH (follicle stimulation hormone) LH (luetenizing hormone!) this needs to be done between CD1&7, then have your progesterone tested at 7dpo, and also your prolactin which can be done at any point! That will give you an idea of what your body is doing. 

Still no sign of AF, I keep getting cramps but they don't hang around for very long!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol number2:haha:

Llpm I'm so sorry you are still stuck in no mans land...really hope it's just a super late bfp coming for you! A girl on another thread got bfns up till 25dpo before she got her bfp, so there is still hope for you yet!!!

Fx xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ok so here goes my attempt at where we are all at atm... (sorry if I miss anyone or get details wrong ... please let me know if you notice any errors!)

:cloud9: :bfp: s :cloud9:

Ginny:
VIC
:bfp: 20/7

2mums:
Gold Coast, QLD - originally from USA
:bfp: 29/7 :)

OzPippy:
Sunshine Coast, QLD
:bfp: 22/7 - hasn't posted since

MummyConfused
Location???
:bfp: 21/7 - hasn't posted since


:) 2WW :)

Mum2Q:
Location???
2WW - 13dpo

LLPM:
Sydney, NSW - originally from UK
2WW - 12dpo - according to latest ov date (ov date has changed several times!)

Pauls_angel:
Sydney, NSW
2WW - 3dpo 

Rosie:
Philadelphia, USA
2WW - AF due Monday

Aquiss:
Adelaide, SA (I think???)
2WW - 6dpo

:af: :witch: :af:

Melainey:
Bunbury, WA - originally from Ireland (born in Germany)
cd1 - AF 

Lisa:
Melbourne, VIC
cd2 - AF

:) waiting to ov :)

number2woohoo:
Sydney, NSW
cd11 - waiting to ov

Newbie:
Sydney, NSW
cd13 - waiting to ov

Maddy:
Location???
cd? - wating to ov

Pammy:
Armadale, WA
cd? - waiting to ov


Others:

Callie - last post 31/7

Giddy (Brisbane, QLD) - last post 25/7

Mrsmoomoo (Darwin, NT) - last post 18/7

Taurus8484 (Adelaide, SA) - last post 9/7


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Ok so here goes my attempt at where we are all at atm... (sorry if I miss anyone or get details wrong ... please let me know if you notice any errors!)
> 
> :cloud9: :bfp: s :cloud9:
> 
> Ginny:
> VIC
> :bfp: 20/7
> 
> 2mums:
> Gold Coast, QLD - originally from USA
> :bfp: 29/7 :)
> 
> OzPippy:
> Sunshine Coast, QLD
> :bfp: 22/7 - hasn't posted since
> 
> MummyConfused
> Location???
> :bfp: 21/7 - hasn't posted since
> 
> 
> :) 2WW :)
> 
> Mum2Q:
> Location???
> 2WW - 13dpo
> 
> LLPM:
> Sydney, NSW - originally from UK
> 2WW - 12dpo - according to latest ov date (ov date has changed several times!)
> 
> Pauls_angel:
> Sydney, NSW
> 2WW - 3dpo
> 
> Rosie:
> Philadelphia, USA
> 2WW - AF due Monday
> 
> Aquiss:
> Adelaide, SA (I think???)
> 2WW - 6dpo
> 
> :af: :witch: :af:
> 
> Melainey:
> Bunbury, WA - originally from Ireland (born in Germany)
> cd1 - AF
> 
> Lisa:
> Melbourne, VIC
> cd2 - AF
> 
> :) waiting to ov :)
> 
> number2woohoo:
> Sydney, NSW
> cd11 - waiting to ov
> 
> Newbie:
> Sydney, NSW
> cd13 - waiting to ov
> 
> Maddy:
> Location???
> cd? - wating to ov
> 
> Pammy:
> Armadale, WA
> cd? - waiting to ov
> 
> 
> Others:
> 
> Callie - last post 31/7
> 
> Giddy (Brisbane, QLD) - last post 25/7
> 
> Mrsmoomoo (Darwin, NT) - last post 18/7
> 
> Taurus8484 (Adelaide, SA) - last post 9/7

Fantastic angel!!! That's dedication for you ;-)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Now I have done the hard yards it should be easy to post an up to date version every night - just cut, paste and change relevant details :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy31 said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> pammy & maddy - if yo want to temp but are worried about your husband, you can tell them you're doing it to get to know your body better. I am still absolutely amazed at how little I knew about my body, I feel a lot more in tune with it now that I know a bit more about it. It doesn't have to be about timing intercourse, but more about knowing your body as well as you can.
> 
> pammy, are you TTC or NTNP?
> 
> problem is he says.... let nature take its course.... stop pushing to fall preg. i would just like to know if i ovulate.... he doesnt understand and wont until he is ready for kids... i am 31 in sept i believe it is now or never... i feel it in my bones. He would be an excellent father i just know.Click to expand...

yeah, that's a tough one...hard when you feel like the clock is ticking and he thinks you have all the time in the world. 31 is still young though!! I would try to take the 'getting to know my body' approach, cos he can't really argue. He doesn't have to know it shows when you ovulate etc. you can maybe tell him its something to do with something else? I dunno, tough call! hopefully you will be preggy soon & not have to worry about it! How do you thinkk he will react when you are pregnant?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel - that is awesome! Are you able to edit your very first post to make it that? That way we can check in and know it's on the first page if we need an update??

I'm from mid-north coast.

and I use opk's & preg tests from pregnancyshop.com.au too. no luck with preggy tests...YET...but I got a really strong positive ov test when I used them.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Good thinking Mum2Q - I will see how I go - have never editted a post before!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel- you get more amazing every day, too bad Paul swooped you up first!! :rofl: Thanks for your time and dedication to that list, awesomely helpful!!! 

Llmp- fx that :witch: stays away and you have a sibling on the way.... yes that rhymed, no I didnt plan it :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks 2mums :blush:

Mum2Q thanks for the great idea - I have now editted my first post to include the list :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Angel - that is awesome! Are you able to edit your very first post to make it that? That way we can check in and know it's on the first page if we need an update??
> 
> I'm from mid-north coast.
> 
> and I use opk's & preg tests from pregnancyshop.com.au too. no luck with preggy tests...YET...but I got a really strong positive ov test when I used them.

mid-north coast NSW???


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hahahaha glad you get my humour!! 

was a good idea Mum2Q!
Can't wait for those tww's to become :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> hahahaha glad you get my humour!!
> 
> was a good idea Mum2Q!
> Can't wait for those tww's to become :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't wait either!!! only 8 days til I POAS!


----------



## LLPM

You're awesome angel!! :) 

Thanks 2mums! I'm a bit beyond caring now, as bad as that sounds, I just want to know either way!


----------



## Newbie32

Seriously fab idea!

Now we just need to keep it updated and we won't lose track of anyone!!

:dust:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Llmp I hope you get your answer soon!! Either way, but really hoping for a :bfp: for you, you deserve it!!! As does everyone, but I would love to see you on your way to complete that beautiful family!!! 
F-super-X for angel and mum2q too!!! And our 'newbie 'miss Rosie, who will have a lot to catch up on when she wakes up, should be 630am her time right now!!


----------



## ginny83

Fantastic work Angel!! :)

I can't wait to see that BFP list grow and grow!!

Can't remember how it got brought up the other night about getting use to vomit because that's what babies do... well...at dinner DF commented that M was looking a bit pale and then wham! vomited all over himself and his highchair.

So we got him cleaned up and gave him a bath. Seemed to be much better and we figured sometimes must have just not agreed with his tummy.

As we're changing him on our bed I though he looked like he was chewing or something and he spewed again all over himself and our bed/doona... plus DF tried to move him to the en-suite at the same time so the carpet copped it too. 


Aghh what a mess! DF is cleaning up the downstairs spew and I've just finished up the bedroom spew. The funny thing he seems perfectly happy - no temp or anything!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh no Ginny! That sounds messy....what we all have to look forward to hey!!

Early night for me I think....falling asleep with puppies xx

Sweet dreams girls


----------



## ginny83

yep! Invest in mattress protectors if you don't already have them lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Goodnight Newbie! Sleep well - hopefully you will ov tomorrow :)

Ginny - that does not sound fun! I hope he does not continue vomiting throughout the night! At least he is still happy :)


----------



## Aquiss18

Hi ladies, had an urge to test today 6dpo, wel... I got a positive test, so I'm thinking I'm actually 8dpo, I'm not taking it as positive as I looked at it after 5 mins but my other forum subs had a look and said it looks positive so going to retest tomorrow, I have some niggling/pinching pain in uterus today so here's hoping for my BFP tomorrow or Monday!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

gnight newbie :dust:

ginny- aww poor lil man!! hope your furniture and carpet survives, but like Angel, most importantly he is happy!! Those multi spews, and poops that fly up the back out of the nappy are just some of the wonderful things all of us are trying to acheive, aww the beauty!! :haha: 

Sitting here wondering if all the cars in WA are safe and in one piece ...Melaineys been on the road again :rofl: (love ya chicky :hugs:)


----------



## Melainey

Fantastic Job Angel you really are an Angel :happydance: ( I love my description hehe :happydance: )

I read through everything and completely forgot most of it :rofl: 

LLPM I really hope that this is it for you I really think that it is :happydance:

2mums :rofl: yeah I was out driving hehehe Even parked and all that (it was an easyish space :rofl: ) 

Back from the gym ... I think I am going to stick to the cycling it is way more fun :rofl: And the bloody music there was so crappy :cry: 

How are all you lovely ladies doing???

x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> Sitting here wondering if all the cars in WA are safe and in one piece ...Melaineys been on the road again :rofl: (love ya chicky :hugs:)

2mums :haha: I'm sure the cars will be fine - so long as Melainey didn't have any :wine: before she got behind the wheel!

Good luck in the morning Aquiss - post a pic - we like seeing the evidence :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Going well - although getting tired... thinking that I'll need to hit the sack in the next half an hour or so... glad to hear the driving went well! Parking hey - you mean the kind between 2 cars or the kind you do at the drive-in??? :haha:


----------



## Aquiss18

I'll try to as I'm on my phone sp I don't think I can :(


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl: @ angel 
Yeah gym music isnt always fantastic, ours always has it on the music tv channel 'V' with the videos on the tele and the music playing through the speakers, but its sooo repetitive !! I have a 'workout mix' on my ipod, but my bloody earphones don't like staying in, esp if running!!! 
Hoping to take my MILs kayak out on the river this weekend, the weather has been awesome, and its soo relaxing on the water, plus a good workout! 
I'm going to have an early night, soo exhausted and didnt have a great nights sleep last night! :sleep: 
Hoping for some progress/ good news tomorrow. 
Have a good night, happy Friday to all you kooky baby making creatures, happy weekend to some, and happy Thursday to Rosie! 
:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## LLPM

Haha...I hate parking! When we first moved to Sydney we had a huge 4WD & I wouldn't go anywhere as I hated driving it the city! He downsized for me and we have a station wagon now! :) much easier. 

Thanks Melainey, I hope so I think now we're all close though that it'll be a little bittersweet when we get our BFP's! We'll be really happy but feel bad for those still waiting...I think that's how I'd feel anyway!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ditto LLPM - although at least those who have gotten BFPs already are sticky around to support those of us still waiting - I plan on doing the same :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny - poor little man! but there is so much going around that you are lucky it's just an upset tuimmy & he's back to normal!! 

Angel - I'm with 2mums - If Paul didn't snap you up, I would be banging down your door too! Great work on getting the front page set up! that will keep you very busy in your spare time! (not that you have much as it is)

Aquiss - good luck tomorrow. what thread did you post your pic on so we can check it out? hope its not an evap being so early...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Angel - I'm with 2mums - If Paul didn't snap you up, I would be banging down your door too! Great work on getting the front page set up! that will keep you very busy in your spare time! (not that you have much as it is)

At least it will help me to keep busy during the 2WW :)


----------



## Melainey

hehehe I actually parked between 2 cars ehehehehe :rofl: 

Yeah I normally have my ipod (which only has MJ on it,I'm sure you can tell i'ma die hard fan :rofl: ) but I forgot it today and was not impressed haha!! 

I'd bloody snao you all up and have one for each day hehehehe!! :rofl: <3

Ok soI don't know how to count today as CD1 or... Its really really light (wasn'teven half a tampon? ) or as spotting??? Any ideas ladies?

LLPM - i know what you mean but you will have to be happy for yourself when you get your BFP and just stay here and support everyone else :) <3


----------



## Pauls_angel

Heading to bed now - sleep well all living in Aus and have a lovely day Rosie :)

Speak to you all tomorrow - hopefully there will be some good news or interesting developments from our little group!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Trying2b2mums said:


> I helped keep the thread quiet today, went to the gym for an hour, then went shopping!! Got my nephews christmas done, one of their upcoming birthdays done, two of my friends birthdays done, and went to the winter clothes sale to stock up for our trip to the states in Dec! I love a successful day shopping, although quite tired and ready for a :shower: My new shampoo arrived today, yay!!! oh the little things in life :dance:

Wow, that's a lot of shopping!!! I'm jealous! I think that just may be some nesting coming out already!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Melainey

Wow everyone is in bed so early :happydance: 

Goodnight my chickas talk tomorrow :happydance: :flasher:

xx


----------



## Pammy31

melainey you only live 2 hrs away from me... visit armadale girl. i poas a few hrs ago not even a hint of a second lh detection line... time for bed my lovelies.... nite nite.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pauls_angel said:


> Heading to bed now - sleep well all living in Aus and have a lovely day Rosie :)
> 
> Speak to you all tomorrow - hopefully there will be some good news or interesting developments from our little group!


Thanks Angel, I'm off to work for 12 hrs, long day but I think it may be better that you ladies are sleeping while I'm at work or I wouldn't get anything done!!!! Who wants to work when there are all these posts to catch up on?!?!? Sweet dreams of BVPs!!!! :sleep:


----------



## Rosie_PA

LLPM said:


> Evening ladies! Just has to read the last 4pages!
> Melainey so glad AF has turned up for you!! :) if I were you I'd go to your doctor and ask for some different blood tests and a SA for hubby!! If they are even a half decent doctor they will let you have them done! I'd have Your FSH (follicle stimulation hormone) LH (luetenizing hormone!) this needs to be done between CD1&7, then have your progesterone tested at 7dpo, and also your prolactin which can be done at any point! That will give you an idea of what your body is doing.
> 
> Still no sign of AF, I keep getting cramps but they don't hang around for very long!


I'm in the same boat, loads of cramps, AF is on her way:af:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> hehehe I actually parked between 2 cars ehehehehe :rofl:
> 
> Yeah I normally have my ipod (which only has MJ on it,I'm sure you can tell i'ma die hard fan :rofl: ) but I forgot it today and was not impressed haha!!
> 
> I'd bloody snao you all up and have one for each day hehehehe!! :rofl: <3
> 
> Ok soI don't know how to count today as CD1 or... Its really really light (wasn'teven half a tampon? ) or as spotting??? Any ideas ladies?
> 
> LLPM - i know what you mean but you will have to be happy for yourself when you get your BFP and just stay here and support everyone else :) <3

:rofl: "one each day" :rofl: :rofl:
I LOVE MJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think CD1 is full on bleeding, does that help?? 

Llmp/angel/melainey - its bittersweet having a BFP, dont get me wrong I/we are over the freaking moon, of course I wouldnt change it for the world, but all I want is for you all to get yours and share this timing/journey with me now. Sometimes I do feel bad 'being here' I wouldnt want to 'rub it in' but I can't leave, I love you all too much, and wishing so much for you all to get BFPs!!!!!!!

12 hour day @ rosie, my goodness woman! you def wouldnt get that done if we were all awake and chatting away, hahaha. What do you do?? 

I'm awake, thought me and the dogs should get up and annoy the OH for a few minutes :rofl: back to :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: now


----------



## Rosie_PA

Trying2b2mums said:


> Llmp I hope you get your answer soon!! Either way, but really hoping for a :bfp: for you, you deserve it!!! As does everyone, but I would love to see you on your way to complete that beautiful family!!!
> F-super-X for angel and mum2q too!!! And our 'newbie 'miss Rosie, who will have a lot to catch up on when she wakes up, should be 630am her time right now!!



My iPad died last night cause I fell asleep with it on my chest.... Hahahaha:rofl: I guess I can already see the pattern emerging here...haha


----------



## Melainey

That's not too far at all pammy :)

What work do you do Rosie? :happydance:

Hmmmm I think I will still count it as day one :rofl: I do not want tohave towait any longer hahahahahah
We are all delighted that you got your BFP and we all won't be too far behind you :D :happydance: I know this because I had two mediums tell me this haha and they do not know each other heheheheh An I believe them (have to believe something :rofl:)

I am wide awake! I am such a night owl! My body is SOOOOOOO itchy I can't seem to get rid of it? Anybody know what causes Itching? Only allergy I have is hayfever! Hmmmm it's been here for weeks now and I am so overit :rofl:

x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Yeah, 12s aren't fun. I am a physician assistant, do you guys have them in Austalia? I work in an ER. The good thing about working 12s (9a-9p) is that I only work 3 days a week.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

saweeet melainey, then your BFP must be around the corner!!! I wish I could have someone tell me with certainty what I will have and it will be all healthy, and then make time pass quickly!!!! hahaha not asking much!! 

@Rosie, it could be nesting, I like shopping though, hahaha, there were some darn good sales too I got a heap for what I spent!! Plus OH got new clothes and that always makes her happy!!! 
Charge your Ipad, we're addicting!!! 
I need to be asleep, damn you Melainey!! :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

What can I say :winkwink: I am irresistible hehehe :rofl: Is it because of this :flasher: or this :holly: that you stay :winkwink: hehe

I turn into a night owl when I don't have a job it sucks balls haha!!

I am doing my tax returns tomorrow so hopefully in a couple of weeks I can do some shopping hehehe


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pauls_angel said:


> Good thinking Mum2Q - I will see how I go - have never editted a post before!

Also Angel with you next edit I am actually from Pittsburgh, not Philidelphia. Awesome list, BTW :thumbup:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

umm both!! of course!!! :rofl:

Rosie- as soon as I asked I realized it had to be hospital work, 3 days is a good pay off for 12 hours, and 9-9 isn't terrible, but i'm not the one doing it. ER work must be fascinating, i watch those tele shows about it, crazy stuff, but always different, you have to know a little bit of everything. I have a few friends that do 12s but as it would be, all 3 are L&D nurses! 

ok, seriously back to bed for me....hopefully! :sleep::sleep:
edit: who am i kidding, i've jumped on Pinterest...oh its as addicting as you lot!!!


----------



## Melainey

hehe ...what is pinterest?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> hehe ...what is pinterest?

a website where people post things up, like facebook but no social aspect. lots of DIY ideas, recipes, craft ideas, home ideas, products, travel, pictures, anything and everything basically. I love it. Its free, you just register by email!! You have friends on there, and you can 'follow' certain people, you choose, and then you can see what they post up, and stuff. I dont know that i am explaining it right. But you should check it out!!! Pinterest.com

edit:
the categories are : animals, architecture, art, cars/motorcycles, celebrities, DIY/craft, design, education, film/music/books, food/drink, gardening, geek, hair/beauty, health/fitness, history, holidays/events, home decor, humour, illustrations/posters, kids, mens fashion, outdoor, photography, products, quotes, science/nature, sports, tattoos, techonology, travel, weddings, womens fashion, videos.

so many amazing ideas/stuff!! I love the recipes, the baby ideas/nursery/announcements, health/fitness and photography and travel, and the kids educational stuff!!!


----------



## Melainey

Oh I shall have a look :)

God it must be so late where you are :rofl: 

I am just having a scratching frenzy at the moment (My whole body has been itchy for WEEKs haha) other than that doing nothing :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> God it must be so late where you are :rofl:

yeah 1:30am and I am cereally going to sleep now!!! 
:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Melainey

It's 11.30pm here and I think I may go to :sleep: too :happydance:

But not before one more :flasher:

Night night 

xx


----------



## SJayne22

Hi Guys!

Hope its ok to post on here? I actually live in the uk but am moving to adelaide in 3 weeks ; )

I'm currently 6 dpo on my 5th month of ttc and currently off work with complete exhaustion. My other symptoms have been cramps from 4dpo, sore nips with new veins and creamy cm.

Wondering if its all in my head tho!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Trying2b2mums said:


> umm both!! of course!!! :rofl:
> 
> Rosie- as soon as I asked I realized it had to be hospital work, 3 days is a good pay off for 12 hours, and 9-9 isn't terrible, but i'm not the one doing it. ER work must be fascinating, i watch those tele shows about it, crazy stuff, but always different, you have to know a little bit of everything. I have a few friends that do 12s but as it would be, all 3 are L&D nurses!
> 
> ok, seriously back to bed for me....hopefully! :sleep::sleep:
> edit: who am i kidding, i've jumped on Pinterest...oh its as addicting as you lot!!!



It was an adjustment moving from 8s to 12 hr days but I love it now! (ESP on slow days!!) I would much rather be a stay at home mum but we just bought a new house so that won't be the case for a few more years....oh well. 
I am addicted to pinterest too!!! Are you going to use one of the cute preggo announcements?!? When are you going to start letting people know, 8 wks? 12?


----------



## Rosie_PA

SJayne22 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Hope its ok to post on here? I actually live in the uk but am moving to adelaide in 3 weeks ; )
> 
> I'm currently 6 dpo on my 5th month of ttc and currently off work with complete exhaustion. My other symptoms have been cramps from 4dpo, sore nips with new veins and creamy cm.
> 
> Wondering if its all in my head tho!

Hi Jayne! :flower: Sounds promising!!!:thumbup: Fx'd this is you cycle!!


----------



## LLPM

Pauls_angel said:


> Ditto LLPM - although at least those who have gotten BFPs already are sticky around to support those of us still waiting - I plan on doing the same :)

Yeah for sure! I'm not going anywhere just yet! Once bub #3 decides to arrive and I have 3kids running around I might disappear then...


----------



## Aquiss18

So I'm 99% sure I'm pregnant here is the photo of todays test! 

BTW there is no mistaking the lines on the 2 tests I took, there the exact same colour exact same line and came up with in 5 minutes.

View attachment 452245



YAY!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel - good job love!

Ginny hope your little one is feeling better. Agree that is good advice re mattress protectors. I realised 2 was not in fact enough when Harrison was sick the first time, heh. 

QQ for those who have used the saliva ov testers - how soon after the first full fern does ovulation usually occur? Or is it too late once it does? Got a partial fern yesterday and full fern this morning, plenty of EWCM but no temp rise yet that I can see - but temps have been a bit all over the shop of late. Hope I haven't missed the boat as far as conception is required - so tired lately I fell asleep mid sentence last night at 9pm (and the sentence was going to be "We really need to have sex tonight I think I'm about to ovulate". LOL. 

Have a great day guys xo


----------



## Rosie_PA

Aquiss18 said:


> So I'm 99% sure I'm pregnant here is the photo of todays test!
> 
> BTW there is no mistaking the lines on the 2 tests I took, there the exact same colour exact same line and came up with in 5 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 452245
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!

Congrats! Looks like a BFP!!!:happydance: H&H 9 months!:cloud9:


----------



## Aquiss18

According to a due date calculator I'm not even 3 weeks yet, I'm so shocked as to why I'm getting positives and there like not that faint either you can clearly see them in person! Maybe my gut has been right all along and I O'D earlier then we thought and if that's the case we were having safe sex!! 0.o... wasn't until the 27th we decided to just see what comes of trying! 0.o...


----------



## Rosie_PA

number2woohoo said:


> Angel - good job love!
> 
> Ginny hope your little one is feeling better. Agree that is good advice re mattress protectors. I realised 2 was not in fact enough when Harrison was sick the first time, heh.
> 
> QQ for those who have used the saliva ov testers - how soon after the first full fern does ovulation usually occur? Or is it too late once it does? Got a partial fern yesterday and full fern this morning, plenty of EWCM but no temp rise yet that I can see - but temps have been a bit all over the shop of late. Hope I haven't missed the boat as far as conception is required - so tired lately I fell asleep mid sentence last night at 9pm (and the sentence was going to be "We really need to have sex tonight I think I'm about to ovulate". LOL.
> 
> Have a great day guys xo



Hahaha. :rofl: too funny! Here is what I found about your question... "The presence of ferning patterns indicates the vicinity of ovulation and high fertility. A specific pattern between ferning and ovulation is difficult to capture. It has been suggested that ovulation occurs 72 hours after the first ferning is seen."


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Girls

Wow there was some night owl action happening last night! Maybe it might be a while before we see Melainey and 2mums hit the thread this morning!!!

Number2 I've never used the fern so am zero help to you i'm afraid, lol at mid sentence! I hope you have managed to get enough :sex: in to catch that egg and if its indeed on the way today/tonight then get busy missy!!

Ginny i hope your lo is feeling better today!

Congrats Aquiss18, H&H 9 months to you!

Welcome sjayne :flower:

I hope everyone managed a good sleep, and happy Friday! :happydance: So glad the weekend is almost upon us...at the same time cannot believe its already August and am wondering where the year has disappeared to...the Christmas decorations will be in the shops any day now...

LLPM & Mum2Q, any news today? I am still holding out hope for you both!

AFM, full positive (blaring) OPK this morning and temp has popped up a little bit so I am actually thinking good chance I have just o'd...for some reason i only get bad O pains every other month, so havent really felt any this month...really hope we've caught it this time!!

Have a fabulous day ladies, FX for all of us that August is THE month for our BFP's!!

:dust:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning all! Yes...some very late posts there! I bet you girls would be the last on the dance floor at a party! I used to be like that...now I'm old before my time! hahaha

I'm out...not officially yet, but my temp dropped and I'm spotting, I'm just waiting to see if CD1 will be today or tomorrow! I'm stoked that I can see how my body works with my chart though! I'm happy to have had a long cycle purely for the fact that even though I started temping late, I still got to see O and when my period comes in comparison!!

congrats aquiss. hopefully the other girls can get their BFP's as quick as that!

Newbie - your husband looks VERY familiar.....has he always lived in Sydney, or is he from somewhere else?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Wow there was some night owl action happening last night! Maybe it might be a while before we see Melainey and 2mums hit the thread this morning!!!
> 
> Number2 I've never used the fern so am zero help to you i'm afraid, lol at mid sentence! I hope you have managed to get enough :sex: in to catch that egg and if its indeed on the way today/tonight then get busy missy!!
> 
> Ginny i hope your lo is feeling better today!
> 
> Congrats Aquiss18, H&H 9 months to you!
> 
> Welcome sjayne :flower:
> 
> I hope everyone managed a good sleep, and happy Friday! :happydance: So glad the weekend is almost upon us...at the same time cannot believe its already August and am wondering where the year has disappeared to...the Christmas decorations will be in the shops any day now...
> 
> LLPM & Mum2Q, any news today? I am still holding out hope for you both!
> 
> AFM, full positive (blaring) OPK this morning and temp has popped up a little bit so I am actually thinking good chance I have just o'd...for some reason i only get bad O pains every other month, so havent really felt any this month...really hope we've caught it this time!!
> 
> Have a fabulous day ladies, FX for all of us that August is THE month for our BFP's!!
> 
> :dust:


Newbie- get in lots of :sex: so you catch that eggy and have a May baby!!! I'm a may baby and was born on Mothers day (may 8th) and my mum was born may 10th so I'm hoping August is my lucky month too! I still have 3-4 days before :witch: is due but I feel out, very crampy and blah!!! Fx'd for August!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Aquiss18 said:


> So I'm 99% sure I'm pregnant here is the photo of todays test!
> 
> BTW there is no mistaking the lines on the 2 tests I took, there the exact same colour exact same line and came up with in 5 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 452245
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!

Congrats Aquiss x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Morning all! Yes...some very late posts there! I bet you girls would be the last on the dance floor at a party! I used to be like that...now I'm old before my time! hahaha
> 
> I'm out...not officially yet, but my temp dropped and I'm spotting, I'm just waiting to see if CD1 will be today or tomorrow! I'm stoked that I can see how my body works with my chart though! I'm happy to have had a long cycle purely for the fact that even though I started temping late, I still got to see O and when my period comes in comparison!!
> 
> congrats aquiss. hopefully the other girls can get their BFP's as quick as that!
> 
> Newbie - your husband looks VERY familiar.....has he always lived in Sydney, or is he from somewhere else?


I'm going to by a thermometer tomorrow, you all have me intrigued!!


----------



## LLPM

Sorry mum2Q, that's one thing about charting that I love, your temp drops in the morning so you're prepared and accepted that you're out that month before AF shows! Fx'd for next cycle! It looks like your cycles are pretty long too...it sucks waiting 3weeks to ovulate then having the TWW! You have an amazing LP so that's a good sign all your hormones are in balance...:) hope you have a lovely day and don't get too sad! How long have you been TTC again?


----------



## LLPM

Rosie, i've always wanted a may baby, Maggie is march & poppy is June so may would be great to spread out the birthdays! :) 
I'm starting to feel out too, slight temp drop this morning and still crampy, I kind of just want AF to show up so I can get on with my August cycle. No news newbie, still just waiting, waiting!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

That would be great if we all got our BFPs in August!!! May babies all around!!!


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm due 20th of april according my last AF! So my baby and I will share the month of birthdays!  I'm due 13 days after my birthday! EEEE if not sooner.


----------



## Maddy40

Aquiss18 said:


> Hi ladies, had an urge to test today 6dpo, wel... I got a positive test, so I'm thinking I'm actually 8dpo, I'm not taking it as positive as I looked at it after 5 mins but my other forum subs had a look and said it looks positive so going to retest tomorrow, I have some niggling/pinching pain in uterus today so here's hoping for my BFP tomorrow or Monday!

Yay for yet another BFP :happydance: Fingers xx'd for stickiness.


----------



## LLPM

Congratulations aquiss, hope the pregnancy goes smoothly for you! Don't ever take for granted how quickly you fell pregnant, I never appreciated how easy it was conceiving my girls until now! :)


----------



## Aquiss18

I'm so grateful, I'm just shocked that it was so easy, but I feel so bad for all you mums/girls out there that have difficulties!


----------



## LLPM

Yeah it's a frustrating time going from month to month! My first was born when I was 20 and I love being a young mum! First time around I expected it to take upto a year but only one period after we'd decided to TTC and then fell pregnant next cycle, same with Maggie so I (naively!) assumed it would be the same this time around! As much as I hate the waiting and heartache each month I'm kind of glad to have had a glimpse of what it's like to struggle with infertility, I think I'm a lot more sensitive with those I know who are struggling now and for me as Christian it's been a great reminder that I'm not in control! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Morning all! Yes...some very late posts there! I bet you girls would be the last on the dance floor at a party! I used to be like that...now I'm old before my time! hahaha
> 
> I'm out...not officially yet, but my temp dropped and I'm spotting, I'm just waiting to see if CD1 will be today or tomorrow! I'm stoked that I can see how my body works with my chart though! I'm happy to have had a long cycle purely for the fact that even though I started temping late, I still got to see O and when my period comes in comparison!!
> 
> congrats aquiss. hopefully the other girls can get their BFP's as quick as that!
> 
> Newbie - your husband looks VERY familiar.....has he always lived in Sydney, or is he from somewhere else?

Yeah just sydneyish (kinda all over tho) Mum2q - do you think you know him? PM me if you are worried about exposing him lol 

Sorry to hear about the witch, but glad you have some clarity now xx

I love charting to see just whats going on (not at all addicted...lol)


----------



## Pammy31

Yawn... Another day... Congrats Aquiss18.... you are lucky you are young that would definately help... I don't even know if I am gonna Ov this month... body is playing around on me.


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> Wow there was some night owl action happening last night! Maybe it might be a while before we see Melainey and 2mums hit the thread this morning!!!
> 
> Number2 I've never used the fern so am zero help to you i'm afraid, lol at mid sentence! I hope you have managed to get enough :sex: in to catch that egg and if its indeed on the way today/tonight then get busy missy!!
> 
> Ginny i hope your lo is feeling better today!
> 
> Congrats Aquiss18, H&H 9 months to you!
> 
> Welcome sjayne :flower:
> 
> I hope everyone managed a good sleep, and happy Friday! :happydance: So glad the weekend is almost upon us...at the same time cannot believe its already August and am wondering where the year has disappeared to...the Christmas decorations will be in the shops any day now...
> 
> LLPM & Mum2Q, any news today? I am still holding out hope for you both!
> 
> AFM, full positive (blaring) OPK this morning and temp has popped up a little bit so I am actually thinking good chance I have just o'd...for some reason i only get bad O pains every other month, so havent really felt any this month...really hope we've caught it this time!!
> 
> Have a fabulous day ladies, FX for all of us that August is THE month for our BFP's!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Newbie- get in lots of :sex: so you catch that eggy and have a May baby!!! I'm a may baby and was born on Mothers day (may 8th) and my mum was born may 10th so I'm hoping August is my lucky month too! I still have 3-4 days before :witch: is due but I feel out, very crampy and blah!!! Fx'd for August!!Click to expand...

Thanks Rosie! Yeah my sis had her twin boys in May a few years ago...August must have been a busy month for them too lol!

Its a big birthday month for me..a lot of my fam, and dh & i as well...if that :witch: does show up it will be right around my birthday - what a crappy present it would be!

FX not...


----------



## iwantabub

HI ladies..I'm 3days p.o..... how early will a test work... I can't wait... so excited and have my fingers massively crossed... also does everyone expect spotting a few dates aft.er?


----------



## iwantabub

HI ladies..I'm 3days p.o..... how early will a test work... I can't wait... so excited and have my fingers massively crossed... also does everyone expect spotting a few dates aft.er?


----------



## Pammy31

iwantabub said:


> HI ladies..I'm 3days p.o..... how early will a test work... I can't wait... so excited and have my fingers massively crossed... also does everyone expect spotting a few dates aft.er?

Not everyone spots for Ovulation and a pregnancy test most probably wont work till 14 or 15 DPO.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1342587600z0z36z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## LLPM

Welcome iwantabub, where abouts are you from? 
Only about 50% of people get implantation spotting, usually between 7-10dpo. You can get positive tests from around 8dpo, depending on the sensitivity of the test, implantation day, concentration of urine and also how quickly your body passes the HCG into your urine, everyone is different! Most people get a BFP around 12dpo. How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Llpm- I have been ttc 1 year this month. I'm not very educated on what length of LP means? Can you tell me a bit about why it's a good length? 

Newbie, don't think I know him, he's just very familiar. Thought he might have been from around me originally or something, but I haven't ever lived around Sydney. Does he play footy?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

iwantabub said:


> HI ladies..I'm 3days p.o..... how early will a test work... I can't wait... so excited and have my fingers massively crossed... also does everyone expect spotting a few dates aft.er?

Welcome! Where are you from? How long ttc?


----------



## iwantabub

Hi guys I'm from adelaide .sa... this is my first month trying after a miscarriage 3 years ago...
I went off the pill and had .my .AF as normal but up till my O I had bloating needing to bathroom more often then I had ovarian pain during O then nothing... no pain.. I feel normal now excpt for an unxplained 5 mins of nausea yesterday... .but that could be anything...

I'm so nervous I won't get my BFP or will have another miss... been trying to forget about it and just see what happens but it's hard to not think about... 

Baby dust everyone


----------



## Melainey

GOOD morning VIETN...... Sorry wrong page :rofl: :flasher:

How are allmy lovelies this morning???

Well I see we have some newbies and some good news :)

Aquiss - congeatulations :)

Jayne & Iwantabub - Welcome to our wonderful thread - Everyone loves each othe here so spread the love :happydance:

mum2Q - you are exactly like me :) It was my first time charting and amkinda happy I seen it, However I don't know the length of my LP surely it couldn't be 26? I obiously O'd later if Ieven did? :haha:

LLPM - I really hope you get some answers soon :) Your turn next :happydance:

Oh the 2mums must still be sleeping :winkwink: I wore her out with all my :flasher: & :holly: hehehe

much love to you all :)

x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> GOOD morning VIETN...... Sorry wrong page :rofl: :flasher:
> 
> How are allmy lovelies this morning???
> 
> Well I see we have some newbies and some good news :)
> 
> Aquiss - congeatulations :)
> 
> Jayne & Iwantabub - Welcome to our wonderful thread - Everyone loves each othe here so spread the love :happydance:
> 
> mum2Q - you are exactly like me :) It was my first time charting and amkinda happy I seen it, However I don't know the length of my LP surely it couldn't be 26? I obiously O'd later if Ieven did? :haha:
> 
> LLPM - I really hope you get some answers soon :) Your turn next :happydance:
> 
> Oh the 2mums must still be sleeping :winkwink: I wore her out with all my :flasher: & :holly: hehehe
> 
> much love to you all :)
> 
> x


Good morning!!! You are hysterical :rofl: love it!!! I am definitely going to start chart next cycle! Happy Friday!!! :happydance:


----------



## Melainey

Hello Rosie :happydance:

Yeah it is great :) Was my first month but I loved it :) I didn't think it was stressful (husband was worried haha) It was less stressful for me too :) 

I can see you four hiding from me :winkwink: Don't you know you can't hide from Melainey :winkwink: hehe How are you all?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey- I think you might have O'd later, there was a second spike on your chart after you O'd, I think that might have been the real thing??? That would make much more sense. You'll find out this month! Hopefully it will be a BFP rather than period tho!! Were gonna do the SA next week, I told DH this morning to save up his spermies while I'm out of action. Lol then back in the saddle!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

After looking at it I'm even more convinced. I think the cross hairs are wrong and o day was at '7 dpo' by your chart. Which means you have a pretty spot on LP


----------



## Melainey

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Melainey- I think you might have O'd later, there was a second spike on your chart after you O'd, I think that might have been the real thing??? That would make much more sense. You'll find out this month! Hopefully it will be a BFP rather than period tho!! Were gonna do the SA next week, I told DH this morning to save up his spermies while I'm out of action. Lol then back in the saddle!!!!

Yeah I think you are right it is much more plausable haha!! :happydance:

Yeah i'm bringing DH toget a SA too heheheh He didn't want to and said "it's more than likely you with your pcos" :shrug: :growlmad: I flipped! i said you don't know nothing and for all he knows it is him! So he copped on hahaha!! :rofl: So when he finishes his medication we have to wait another 3 days with no :sex: and then go in to get tested :happydance:


----------



## Melainey

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> After looking at it I'm even more convinced. I think the cross hairs are wrong and o day was at '7 dpo' by your chart. Which means you have a pretty spot on LP

Is a 19 day LP normal? :) I hope it is hehehe


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Didn't do the Mathis on that one. Lol it's slightly long I think, but you will be able to see next month! I think SA is the first port of call as its easy to test & rule out. We are getting one and my DH has a 3 year old, so tell him it's just all part of the process! Good luck not getting any action... Hope you survive it!! Hahaha


----------



## Melainey

Oh he is being an ass again anyway the little shit haha!! I willl leave him alone for the 3 days haha but he is getting RAPED after the SA hehehehehehehe 

Looks like you might be getting some answers soon too :) it's such a relief isn't it :happydance:


----------



## Pammy31

God I am so hungry.... I realised the person who takes over from me when I have lunch is not here today.... so I don't get to leave my desk... fannn bloody tastic..... I need to pee so bad...!! having fun everyone??

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1342587600z0z36z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie- I love pinterest. The announcement I like the best is the shoes, my shoes, my OHs shoes, then a pair of cute baby shoes! Might do flip flops bc we're in aussie/gold coast! Will tell some at 8 weeks, most at 12 weeks. My gym already knows, has to for my safety. Yes, buy a thermometer and chart so we can stalk it!!! 
2woohoo- I wish I had an answer for you, just :sex: just in case and watch your cm and temps. I like Rosie's answer!!! re:ferns!
:rofl: @ newbie - woke up at 10am, hahaha, hit the gym, had lunch now here trying to catch up!! :sex::sex::sex: for you and DH!!! :dust: and sticky egg!!! 
Mum2q, Llmp - :hugs: hoping you both get anwers soon, and hope the next cycle comes quickly to keep trying!!!! :dance:
Melainey :rofl: you nerd!!!! A nice 'morning' :holly: for you my dear!! I think I ov near cd 19, but had to be earlier this time, but then I think my LP is 12, my cycle is 32-34days. 
:witch: is Officially Late today!!! :dance:


----------



## LLPM

Hey, Melainey you're so funny! 
Mum2Q, LP is luteal phase, the time after ovulation till AF arrives. In the first half of your cycle (follicular stage) certain hormones float around and stimulate your ovaries to create follicles, then at ovulation your lutenising hormones increases and a follicle is released (ovulation!) 
If your LP is short it can be a sign that your hormones before O are messed up and not creating a mature enough follicle! So either it would be impossible to fertilize or would miscarry very early (chemical pregnancy!) due to being immature. The follicle leaves behind a corpus luteum on the ovary which produces progesterone but if it's immature the corpus luteum can die prematurely and therefore cause an 'early period' to start never giving your body chance to conceive before it starts failing. Does that make sense? So anything less than a 9-10day LP is considered short and could be a sign of a problem. There are other reasons for a short LP (low progesterone, high prolactin etc!) So the fact yours is 14days is great, it's long enough to allow for implantation and is a good sign your hormones are all balanced out well! :) same for you Melainey, I think the only problem with a 19day LP is that you have to wait sooooo long, so it's more like a 3WW!!


----------



## Melainey

Hehehehehe :rofl: Can't believe you got up and went to the gym :winkwink:
I got woken up by my Niece who is having her terrible 2's a year late haha!! Oh she has turned into a little demon haha!! She ADORES me and she hates when I tell her off haha so I just stayed in bed :rofl:

LLPM - Thanks for that :) Bummer about the 3WW hahahaha Let's hope I do not have to do it again after this month I think I would probably have a heart attack haha Or hopefully I O early :) Cuse I dont mind having a 34 day cycle but a 45 day cycle is taking the piss :rofl: I'm hoping that it returns to normal! I have had a 30 day cycle before so that would mean that I O'd on cycle day 11!! Hmmmm I will have to buy lots of OPK's this month haha and one of those ferny thingys!! ahaha


----------



## Pammy31

Melainey said:


> Hehehehehe :rofl: Can't believe you got up and went to the gym :winkwink:
> I got woken up by my Niece who is having her terrible 2's a year late haha!! Oh she has turned into a little demon haha!! She ADORES me and she hates when I tell her off haha so I just stayed in bed :rofl:
> 
> LLPM - Thanks for that :) Bummer about the 3WW hahahaha Let's hope I do not have to do it again after this month I think I would probably have a heart attack haha Or hopefully I O early :) Cuse I dont mind having a 34 day cycle but a 45 day cycle is taking the piss :rofl: I'm hoping that it returns to normal! I have had a 30 day cycle before so that would mean that I O'd on cycle day 11!! Hmmmm I will have to buy lots of OPK's this month haha and one of those ferny thingys!! ahaha

I have a 34 day cycle and a 19day LP so mine is a big wait too!!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1342587600z0z36z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

trying to maintain a slight gym routine as I dont want to put on a heap of weight, which i am prone to do, want to stay strong, do my weights, although lighter, bc i have back problems, thanks to :holly: so carrying the extra is going to make it worse, so just keeping my strength up, and doing some walking at an incline to keep metabolism going. Its not fun nor easy most of the time, but it also gets me out of the house so Oh can study, she has her first two assignments for her 2 yr masters program due in two weeks, so i have to be 'helping' her achieve that!


----------



## Melainey

It's horrible Pammy hey :cry:

Good on ya 2mums! I wish I had the motivation! I think I am going to try bodytrim ( I know it might not work) and when at the doctors next ask about dietician etc.. Cause I really have tried everything haha!! Maybe DH will want to go on a cycle later on too cause I hate the gym haha!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I lovelies - so just caught up on all the posts... not going to try and comment on everything as I only have 2 mins left of my lunch break!

Congrats Aquiss!

Welcome Jayne and iwantabub... such a great group we have going here - you'll love it!

I have updated the first page - please check it out and let me know if I have missed anything - gotten anything else wrong (sorry Rosie about your location! Fixed now :))

Chat more later on the 'end of lunch' music (we have music instead of bells) just started... best go collect my class!

Love you all xx


----------



## Pammy31

damn digital test.... bloody error msg.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1342587600z0z36z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## LLPM

Pammy, how do you know when you ovulate if you don't chart?? Just interested??

Well I just took my temp (naughty, I know!) BUT its up to 99.03!!!!!!!!
It's never been that high even during the middle of summer day temps! It'll be interesting to see if it stays up. Tomorrow is 14dpo (I think?! Lol!) so if my temp goes up in the morning I'm TESTING!! :) I got my BFP at 14dpo with both girls, so we'll see - I know too well not to get my hopes up but it seems like my body is getting back into a rhythm either way! :) 
We're off to a birthday party this afternoon (poppys insistent shes going as a princess!) hubby's gone to the mountains to pick up a coffee roaster (he does home roasting but is expanding the business!) :) then we're having friends over tonight for a pork roast!! Yummy....*drooling* thinking of pork crackling yuuuummo!! Lol. 

Hope your class is/has been lovely for you this arvo angel! I guess by the time you read this it will be WEEKEND!! Yay.


----------



## Pammy31

LLPM said:


> Pammy, how do you know when you ovulate if you don't chart?? Just interested??
> 
> Well I just took my temp (naughty, I know!) BUT its up to 99.03!!!!!!!!
> It's never been that high even during the middle of summer day temps! It'll be interesting to see if it stays up. Tomorrow is 14dpo (I think?! Lol!) so if my temp goes up in the morning I'm TESTING!! :) I got my BFP at 14dpo with both girls, so we'll see - I know too well not to get my hopes up but it seems like my body is getting back into a rhythm either way! :)
> We're off to a birthday party this afternoon (poppys insistent shes going as a princess!) hubby's gone to the mountains to pick up a coffee roaster (he does home roasting but is expanding the business!) :) then we're having friends over tonight for a pork roast!! Yummy....*drooling* thinking of pork crackling yuuuummo!! Lol.
> 
> Hope your class is/has been lovely for you this arvo angel! I guess by the time you read this it will be WEEKEND!! Yay.

I will be buying a bbt thermometer. I have to find a way to test my temp without my partner knowing... I use opk's and next month if AF arrives on 20 august I will be going to the doctor for a progesterone test.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1342587600z0z36z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

wow, quiet day. I expected to get up from my nap and need to catch up on pages, but noooo! I'm secretly glad, still tired! hahaha

Its friday night footy!!! Yay, putting my tips in, going to dinner with friends, then we're all coming back to our place for footy and Olympics!! Happy weekend!!! Rosie- yay its friday for you!!! 
Llmp- excited to see your temp tomorrow!!! fx!!!!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## LLPM

I know, I just gave the girls an early bath (Maggie had 3 pieces of cake at the party and was covered head to toe in green & blue icing!!). I usually catch up on pages while they have their bath but tonight there was nothing...lol.
Thanks 2mums, I'm excited too! we're going to the zoo tomorrow, we have annual passes so we go all the time, the girls love it, lots of fun, burns energy and gets us all out the house! 
Sounds like you'll have a fun-filled night! Our guests pulled out, so our neighbours coming instead...can't let a 2kg pork roast go to waste!


----------



## Pammy31

very quiet.....


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> I know, I just gave the girls an early bath (Maggie had 3 pieces of cake at the party and was covered head to toe in green & blue icing!!). I usually catch up on pages while they have their bath but tonight there was nothing...lol.
> Thanks 2mums, I'm excited too! we're going to the zoo tomorrow, we have annual passes so we go all the time, the girls love it, lots of fun, burns energy and gets us all out the house!
> Sounds like you'll have a fun-filled night! Our guests pulled out, so our neighbours coming instead...can't let a 2kg pork roast go to waste!

Sounds like they had a fun party!!! Enjoy the zoo, post your temp if you have time in the morning, although may be unlikely, but i will be waiting with baited breath to see what happens, and if you POAS!!!!!!!!! :dance: We love the zoo, I go when I'm in the states with my nephews, as they have the passes too, a great family activity!! 
Pork roast sounds delish, glad your neighbours are coming to help you eat it, enjoy!!!! 
Be checking in later this evening, hope it doesn't remain too quiet!!! I'm addicted! :happydance:


----------



## Pammy31

me too i am adicted talking to you guys.


----------



## Newbie32

Aaarrrgggghhhh!!!

What a day...meeting after meeting....bleugh...not my deal Friday!

Does look like I haven't missed too much! I hope that's a good sign for you llpm...And huge fx for a bfp tomorrow xx

I'm a gym girl as well 2mums, actually gym, tennis, netball and cycling (worried some may have to give for a baby tho!!!). Try to get to the gym a couple times a week as well 

Time to ramp up the action on here!!


----------



## LLPM

Newbie fx'd youve caught that eggy, looks like you ovulated yesterday! :) 

I so wish I was a 'keep fit' nut, I know I'm really unhealthy with what I eat a lot of the time. At the beginning of the year a guy in our block of flats was running a free 'boot camp' in the park across the road...it was awesome and I started to feel heaps fitter but I just got out of the habit! Im keen to join one of those 10week deals at the crunch gyms. I obviously don't want to do it now but after bub #3 I for sure will do something like that. When I was pregnant with Maggie I felt really guilty every time I ate something bad and really felt like I owed it my baby to be healthy to grow her well. I ate more veggies and exercised more and she was bigger (healthier from a professional view!) so I'm sure once I'm pregnant again I'll get that feeling again! :)


----------



## SJayne22

Hi guys, thanks for being so welcoming! Bad news I think, 7 dpo and my temp has dropped by .1deg c but still .3 above cover line. Feeling very sad as seems like all my symptoms have disappeared apart from the lack of apetite! Think I'm out this month, boo! I guess it will be easier to keep up with the thread when I'm in Adelaide xx


----------



## Pammy31

SJayne22 said:


> Hi guys, thanks for being so welcoming! Bad news I think, 7 dpo and my temp has dropped by .1deg c but still .3 above cover line. Feeling very sad as seems like all my symptoms have disappeared apart from the lack of apetite! Think I'm out this month, boo! I guess it will be easier to keep up with the thread when I'm in Adelaide xx

its all good... you have us to chat at air your feelings and symptoms.


----------



## Newbie32

Maybe.... My opk didn't turn full positive until late last night, and still really positive now...but my temp definitely up a bit this morning, I hate waiting for those damned cross hairs!

Judging from my last cycles I tend to o on the second day of positive opks....so around now anyway!! Hope we caught it!

Sjayne don't lose hope over a little drop or gain here or there, it's quite common for temps to rise and fall in the tww whether pg or not xx


----------



## SJayne22

Pammy31 said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, thanks for being so welcoming! Bad news I think, 7 dpo and my temp has dropped by .1deg c but still .3 above cover line. Feeling very sad as seems like all my symptoms have disappeared apart from the lack of apetite! Think I'm out this month, boo! I guess it will be easier to keep up with the thread when I'm in Adelaide xx
> 
> its all good... you have us to chat at air your feelings and symptoms.Click to expand...

Thank you! My husband is great but I just don't think they can really be as in to it because they don't feel it happening to their bodies! Any tips on how to stay sane during tww? Finding it do hard to concentrate at work!


----------



## SJayne22

Newbie32 said:


> Maybe.... My opk didn't turn full positive until late last night, and still really positive now...but my temp definitely up a bit this morning, I hate waiting for those damned cross hairs!
> 
> Judging from my last cycles I tend to o on the second day of positive opks....so around now anyway!! Hope we caught it!
> 
> Sjayne don't lose hope over a little drop or gain here or there, it's quite common for temps to rise and fall in the tww whether pg or not xx

Thanks that's really put a smile on my face! :winkwink:


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> LLPM gorgeous pic :) Would look great with another little one I hope it's your month :D
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:




SJayne22 said:


> Pammy31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, thanks for being so welcoming! Bad news I think, 7 dpo and my temp has dropped by .1deg c but still .3 above cover line. Feeling very sad as seems like all my symptoms have disappeared apart from the lack of apetite! Think I'm out this month, boo! I guess it will be easier to keep up with the thread when I'm in Adelaide xx
> 
> its all good... you have us to chat at air your feelings and symptoms.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! My husband is great but I just don't think they can really be as in to it because they don't feel it happening to their bodies! Any tips on how to stay sane during tww? Finding it do hard to concentrate at work!Click to expand...

Yeah, we all go through that! But this thread helps heaps! We are all going through the same thing xx


----------



## Pammy31

hugs.... all round to my ladies.... feel the love!!!


----------



## Newbie32

SJayne22 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe.... My opk didn't turn full positive until late last night, and still really positive now...but my temp definitely up a bit this morning, I hate waiting for those damned cross hairs!
> 
> Judging from my last cycles I tend to o on the second day of positive opks....so around now anyway!! Hope we caught it!
> 
> Sjayne don't lose hope over a little drop or gain here or there, it's quite common for temps to rise and fall in the tww whether pg or not xx
> 
> Thanks that's really put a smile on my face! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Anytime xxx so long as well above the cover line you're doing great x


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks! Just discovered a tiny ulcer in my mouth right under my top lip! Haven't had one for about 10 years, must be because I got so run down yesterday! Just looked at my last chart and my temp didn't start going down until 11dpo so still got another 4 days to pray for high temps until I can hope that something has stuck! xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies :wave: - have been missing you all terribly! Have had a busy afternoon but am finally settled on the lounge for a bit of down time and a catch up with all of you :) Not a lot of activity on here today!

LLPM - looking good for you this month - really praying it is THE month for you! Enjoy your roast - YUM!

Newbie - you sound like a fitness junky :bodyb: LOL :) I used to be like that - need to jump back on that band wagon but it is so hard once you break the habit to get back into it again... am hoping that once I am preggy I will be a little more inspired to exercise... I love the feeling I get afterwards but don't particularly enjoy doing it!

Jayne - like the others have said, little rises and falls above the coverline are no big deal... just have a look at some of the charts in the signatures from those who have gotten bfp's this month - fairly typical :)

How is everyone else today? 

2mums, ginny - hope all is going well with those growing bubs!

Hoping the activity will pick up a little on here tonight - I have nothing else planned but spending time with all of you tonight! :) xx


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks, I get a bit obsessed with the tiniest change in temp but I will have to chill a bit on that! Just a quick question as well, how do you put your chart on your profile?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Is your chart with fertility friend? If so you click on the "sharing" drop down menu, then click "get code" then copy the BB thumbnail code and paste it into your signature (you can edit your signature in your bnb user control panel). Hope that helps :)


----------



## Newbie32

SJayne22 said:


> Thanks, I get a bit obsessed with the tiniest change in temp but I will have to chill a bit on that! Just a quick question as well, how do you put your chart on your profile?

All good! Temp drops and then jumps again around 6 dpo could also be implantation dip! Time will tell!

You just need to get the bbcode from ff website! Under sharing, get code.. And paste it into your signature here?

Then we can stalk your chart too :winkwink:


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Is your chart with fertility friend? If so you click on the "sharing" drop down menu, then click "get code" then copy the BB thumbnail code and paste it into your signature (you can edit your signature in your bnb user control panel). Hope that helps :)

You're quicker than me tonight angel lol :thumbup:


----------



## SJayne22

Did it work?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yep! your chat looks fine to me - definitely still ion with a chance!

Sorry Newbie!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Perfect!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Yep! your chat looks fine to me - definitely still ion with a chance!
> 
> Sorry Newbie!!!

Lol, all good angel!

Such great service we provide on this thread :thumbup:

And yes, slight sports addict....currently in training for 'around the bay in a day' in Melbourne in October....250km cycling event, we do it every year, it's about ten hours straight cycling so takes some training!! Dh thinks I'm mental...lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie- you are a gym/exercise junkie, and yeah some of it will have to be cut down while pregnant, but not all of it bc your body is used to it. I used to play soccer, softball, and water polo, these days I still play in a local softball league, I kayak, swim and go to the gym. But as my doc and gym explained I cannot let my heart rate elevate to a certain point during pregnancy bc it had adverse affects, so I will have to wear a heart rate monitor now, good thing i already had one! 

Angel - good to see you this evening! Happy weekend!!! We're doing good, haha, a faint line again this morning, couldnt help myself, bc my AF was officially late as of today, so I go for my bloods on Monday! 

We had dinner, was sooo yumm!! Our friends went home as one has dragon boating early in the morning, but we have one dropping in for a cuppa in a bit, but I shall still be here :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yes we are becoming quite a good support group for one another :) Loving it!


----------



## SJayne22

So great to hear about your faint pos 2b2! How exciting! I'm the same about exercise, I usually go to the gym 3 times a week and ride horses but since I ovulated I've been really scared to do either!


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums - Yay for AF being officially late today and you still being preggy! :) I would be exactly the same... I bet you are still pinching yourself to make sure it is real! I know when I finally get my bfp it will seem to good to be true... I never feel like I deserve things that I want soo badly... mind you has been a month of good news for us so far with our house sale! Plus DH got some good news today that workers comp will be paying for surgery he needs as a result of a work injury - we weren;t sure if they would - they say these things come in threes so all I need now is a bfp!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Gorgeous wedding pic Jayne! How long have you been married?


----------



## SJayne22

Only since April and that's when we started trying! I thought I had better put a pic on once I figured out how to do it! You'd think being a graphic designer that I would know my way around computers but being totally dim today! Great news about your DH's op btw!


----------



## Melainey

Just saying a quick hello to my ladies <3

Havent had any time to read anything.. Busy day: Going camping with DH now :cry: haha not in the mood but i'll do it cause I love him :rofl:

Love you ladies.. <3

Mwah xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> Just saying a quick hello to my ladies <3
> 
> Havent had any time to read anything.. Busy day: Going camping with DH now :cry: haha not in the mood but i'll do it cause I love him :rofl:
> 
> Love you ladies.. <3
> 
> Mwah xx

Hi lovely! Does that mean you are away the whole weekend?! How will we survive without you! You tell that man he owes us all big time :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne- ty, ive had a positive since 29/7 but very cautious about it. but thank you very much, we are thrilled!!!! I like your pic too, very nice! 
Newbie- if you get a bfp, talk to your dr about your marathon and heart rate, wouldnt want to risk anything, but it sounds like you've trained so hard for it. 
Melainey - noooooooooooooo :cry: dont leave us!!!! I'm with Angel, he owes us big time!!! haha. have fun though!!! :flower:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks 2mums...:hugs:

Yeah, this ride has been on my mind a bit...I train a lot (like 500kms a week on the bike) so my body is pretty used to it, the good thing is its a pretty flat ride, so heart rate stays lowish all day, if there's any risk I'll just do a shorter version but praying if I get my bfp before then that I will still be ok!!!

No melainey! You can't leave us...what will we do all weekend for smiles and laughs!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I was just wondering when everyones birthdays are (no need to include your year of birth in your birthdate if you'd prefer not to) - would be nice to include them on the front page so we can wish each other happy birthday without having to say 'so it's my birthday today...'

Mine is 21st June 1981 - currently 31 :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel- forgot to comment- sooo good to hear about the workers comp, i'll bet thats a load off and a lot of stress off both your shoulders!! And I agree- that good things come in threes and your due for a BFP- I want it so bad for you this month!! I stalk your chart daily to make sure your temp is staying up. :thumbup::thumbup:
My birthday is 13 jan 83 - be 30 this/next year! Hoping I wont be able to drink!!! :haha:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> Angel- forgot to comment- sooo good to hear about the workers comp, i'll bet thats a load off and a lot of stress off both your shoulders!! And I agree- that good things come in threes and your due for a BFP- I want it so bad for you this month!! I stalk your chart daily to make sure your temp is staying up. :thumbup::thumbup:
> My birthday is 13 jan 83 - be 30 this/next year! Hoping I wont be able to drink!!! :haha:

Thanks 2mums - I really appreciate your support! I want it so bad for me too this month! Would be lovely to be due around the same time and to continue to share the journey! xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hey Newbie - just re-reading some of the posts from earlier on today - your hubby looks familiar to me too - not sure where from or anything - maybe he just has 'one of those faces' :)


----------



## SJayne22

My birthday is 21st may and I'm the baby of the bunch at 22 : )


----------



## Newbie32

Lol! 

Forgot to answer earlier today that he played lots of rugby (until he broke hs nose so many times he was told if he broke it again it couldn't be fixed) so now just sticks with tennis lol...

I'm 23 aug, almost 33...feeling OLD...


----------



## Pauls_angel

You don't look 33 Newbie :)

Maybe it was in rugby cirlces then - my DH use to play too and we watch a fair bit on TV at all levels, club rugby, etc.


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> You don't look 33 Newbie :)
> 
> Maybe it was in rugby cirlces then - my DH use to play too and we watch a fair bit on TV at all levels, club rugby, etc.

Yay for black and white pics!! Lol

Could be! He played at Eastwood for quite a while...personally I'm glad he isn't doing it anymore cos it is so tough on their bodies and he's getting too old for that now lol (he's 39 next month...)

:haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everybody! Big day!!! I've finally sat down with a big fat glass of wine! it's going down beautifully!! (it's Maker's Table Sauv Blanc for anyone who likes a nice drop (sorry 2mums & Ginny!!) it's areally cheap one I think, but it delicious!!!)

well today is officially CD1, so Angel, you can update me if you like! 

LLPM - Thanks for that explanation, it really makes sense now, I knew there was a difference in hormones etc, but didn't know what the length of the LP meant, so that's awesome! Good luck with testing tomorrow! I hope if it a big fat positive for you!!!!!

2mums - good job on the gym work, it will be good to keep up your healthy lifestyle for bub!

Jayne - welcome! I can't remember if I said it or not... sorry! haha I've got baby brain...minus the baby... lol I find the best way to get through the TWW is to try not to over think things...just wait it out & don't look into every little twitch, just chat with us & enjoy the friendship, makes it go quickly on here!

Angel - so glad things are going your way! I think that this will be your month, all that stress off your shoulders would have made BD lovin' more like celebration lovin' and it's way better for making babies!!! haha

My birthday is 15th September...and I'm just behind Jayne as an almost 23 year old and an 89 baby.

Melainey - :( so sad to be without you for now! it sucks big time that he would take you camping with your period...lol he owes you more than us!!! hahaha other than that, have a great time!!! you will love it when you get there! I love love LOVE camping!!! it's how DH & I met...was so great, we really got to know each other so well....and there was no make-up, no hair straightners, no shaving legs...really my style, and I felt so at home with him - he even made me a little shelter inthe middle of the camp site so I could have a nap, but not hav to go to bed! lol I LOOOVVEEEE camping! 

Hope you;v e all had a great day!!
xxx

oops...number lock wasn't on first time round...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> You don't look 33 Newbie :)
> 
> Maybe it was in rugby cirlces then - my DH use to play too and we watch a fair bit on TV at all levels, club rugby, etc.
> 
> Yay for black and white pics!! Lol
> 
> Could be! He played at Eastwood for quite a while...personally I'm glad he isn't doing it anymore cos it is so tough on their bodies and he's getting too old for that now lol (he's 39 next month...)
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

That must be it - we support Eastwood! Go the woodies!


----------



## Pauls_angel

We love camping too - haven't been all year though due to needing to spend time on the house renos but now that they're done and house is sold we'll be camping onthe Oct long weekend - can't wait!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> You don't look 33 Newbie :)
> 
> Maybe it was in rugby cirlces then - my DH use to play too and we watch a fair bit on TV at all levels, club rugby, etc.
> 
> Yay for black and white pics!! Lol
> 
> Could be! He played at Eastwood for quite a while...personally I'm glad he isn't doing it anymore cos it is so tough on their bodies and he's getting too old for that now lol (he's 39 next month...)
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That must be it - we support Eastwood! Go the woodies!Click to expand...

Small circles of the world ;-) :thumbup:

I get to this stage of my cycle and actually look forward to going to bed and waking up to my temp!!! Slightly sad? Much? Hahahaha :haha::haha:

I'm terrible!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Small circles of the world ;-) :thumbup:
> 
> I get to this stage of my cycle and actually look forward to going to bed and waking up to my temp!!! Slightly sad? Much? Hahahaha :haha::haha:
> 
> I'm terrible!

I am just as bad - sometimes I don't sleep well cos I am so excited about waking up to my temp! Very sad! Guess it just shows how badly we want it!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Small circles of the world ;-) :thumbup:
> 
> I get to this stage of my cycle and actually look forward to going to bed and waking up to my temp!!! Slightly sad? Much? Hahahaha :haha::haha:
> 
> I'm terrible!
> 
> I am just as bad - sometimes I don't sleep well cos I am so excited about waking up to my temp! Very sad! Guess it just shows how badly we want it!Click to expand...

Me too! Sigh...:dohh: 

Good to know its not just me! I wake up and snatch for my phone to see the time!! Often I see like 11.49 pm and have only been sleeping two hours....lol!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I am exactly the same! Thought I was the only one... :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

We can be crazy together ;-) :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

:loopy: sounds good to me :dance:


----------



## Newbie32

Love that dancing lady emoticon!

So quiet on this thread without melaineys crazy antics! Come back melainey!!!

Lol :hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Agreed... cheers to Melainey :wine: :holly: :flasher: - out there camping under protest! She can't even :sex: due that annoying :witch:... :(


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Agreed... cheers to Melainey :wine: :holly: :flasher: - out there camping under protest! She can't even :sex: due that annoying :witch:... :(

Ah, the 'melainey-cons' !!!!

Hehehehehe :haha::haha::haha:

Hope you're having fun ms melainey, and make sure dh toasts you some marshmallows!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

So... just went to the loo and noticed heaps of EWCM on toilet paper... random hoping it doesn't mean I got my ov date wrong... am happy here on 4dpo - don't want to have to go back to 1dpo! It is possible though as I was sick last week... have already told dh we need to :sex: just in case tonight - :wohoo: he happily agreed :)


----------



## Newbie32

I don't blame you angel! I've had ewcm after o, but normally not until just before af, but I know other people get it all cycle long too! 

Sometimes our bodies are so confusing....I cannot believe how little I knew and was aware of all this stuff before ttc...

Good idea to :sex: just in case, lucky dh :winkwink::happydance::winkwink:


----------



## Newbie32

How high did your temp rise after o last month?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

haha always good to BD just in case! I wish it was O time ALL THE TIME!!! hahaha


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies, sorry have been MIA tonight! Roast was yummy...love me some pork crackling! :)

Can't believe Melainey has disappeared...I sense it will be a quiet weekend! Hehe

My birthday is 10th august...1988 (so turning 24 next Friday!) 

Angel, poppys birthday is 22nd June...so close! :) 

It's been a busy day so off for an early night...hoping to wake up to a temp increase but not holding my breath! I have noooo signs of AF, no cramps, no headaches etc so I just don't know what's going on. I had heaps of sticky (according to those gross pics angel linked to!! Hehe!) CM today, never been like before?! It just kept coming...sorry TMI?! 

Goodnight, speak to you all tomorrow! :) xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I know - I didn't even know that ov happened mid-cycle and that an egg only lives for 12-24 hours until half way through last month!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

36.6 last month which is one of the reasons I think maybe I haven't... I'm only at 36.3.. FF put my coverline a whole degree lower this month... mind you its only my second month charting so I don't know how reliable it will be as yet!

Glad you had a nice dinner LLPM - soo close to your bday! hope you get to do something nice!

Nice to see you back on Mum2Q - hope you are having a nice evening!


----------



## LLPM

Pauls_angel said:


> So... just went to the loo and noticed heaps of EWCM on toilet paper... random hoping it doesn't mean I got my ov date wrong... am happy here on 4dpo - don't want to have to go back to 1dpo! It is possible though as I was sick last week... have already told dh we need to :sex: just in case tonight - :wohoo: he happily agreed :)

I've had ewcm after O a few times, usually around 4dpo!! I actually had it on my pregnancy chart with Maggie!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel- i would love to share this timing with all or most of you!! And I am wanting this for you nearly more than myself, haha, well you know what i mean. Seems like its the right time in your life for a bubba! 
mum2Q- enjoy your wine! I will miss my occasional glass of red and a cold beer once awhile! But all for a good reason. Glad you are on cd1, bittersweet, but excited you can try again!! :dust:
" it sucks big time that he would take you camping with your period...lol he owes you more than us!!!" :rofl: too true. Love your DH camping story, nearly made me cry!! soo cute!
OH and I went camping once, for 2 nights, not our thing, I used to love it as a kid, and we will need to try to go a few times with our children, but our idea of camping is a nice hotel with room service and a heated pool haha. 
I do the same, except i'm waking up to see if you guys have temped yet, hahahaha
:rofl: at angels melainey emoticons!! she's a riot, love that girl!!! Hope she is enjoying herself!!! 
Yeah Angel woo hooooooo :sex::sex::sex: haha
Llmp- FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait for that temp tomorrow!!!:dance: Enjoy the zoo (after you update us) :rofl:


----------



## LLPM

Pauls_angel said:


> 36.6 last month which is one of the reasons I think maybe I haven't... I'm only at 36.3.. FF put my coverline a whole degree lower this month... mind you its only my second month charting so I don't know how reliable it will be as yet!
> 
> Glad you had a nice dinner LLPM - soo close to your bday! hope you get to do something nice!
> 
> Nice to see you back on Mum2Q - hope you are having a nice evening!

Thanks...I actually already have had my presents worth for this year!! DH bought me an iPad2 :) I also got a new sewing machine, & a handheld dyson (seriously all babies should come with one of these!! I use mine at least 10times a day!!) these weren't all for my birthday but I've been well and truly spoilt, we're going out to max Brennar for dessert though...can't wait for that!! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> 36.6 last month which is one of the reasons I think maybe I haven't... I'm only at 36.3.. FF put my coverline a whole degree lower this month... mind you its only my second month charting so I don't know how reliable it will be as yet!
> 
> Glad you had a nice dinner LLPM - soo close to your bday! hope you get to do something nice!
> 
> Nice to see you back on Mum2Q - hope you are having a nice evening!

Hmmmm...so tomorrows temp may tell! I'll be waking up to take mine and stalk yours!!

Almost bedtime for me...soooo tired after a long week!

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their Friday night and look forward to catching up tomorrow to hopefully a bfp for llpm!!

Sweet dreams lovely ladies :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> So... just went to the loo and noticed heaps of EWCM on toilet paper... random hoping it doesn't mean I got my ov date wrong... am happy here on 4dpo - don't want to have to go back to 1dpo! It is possible though as I was sick last week... have already told dh we need to :sex: just in case tonight - :wohoo: he happily agreed :)
> 
> I've had ewcm after O a few times, usually around 4dpo!! I actually had it on my pregnancy chart with Maggie!Click to expand...

\

Thanks LLPM that makes me a little more hopeful :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

I have a hand held dyson - got one for my bday last year from SIL - such an awesome invention! Great for pets!


----------



## SJayne22

Im exactly the same about being excited to take my temp! I thought that was only me! Great to hear its not s strange after all! Except I dread it when it gets to about 10 dpo and just keep watching the temp and hoping it keeps going up before it beeps at me!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, I like indulgence sometimes too!!! I think the main reason I love camping so much is because it's really DH's 'thing'...he loves setting up & packing up & he has a massive van for work, so we take it and sleep in it, so we have a proper mattress and last year we even built a bed for it so we could store our stuff under it! it fitted all our clothes, food, camping stuff + 6 cartons of beer!!!!! haha so it's pretty high class camping. lol I mainly like it cos I'm off work, relaxed and we get to eat all day...I plan my next meal before I finish the last, we love to sit around the fire and just play cards & read the whole time...so chilled out! thats what I love about it!!

we're also going on OCT long weekend. Can't wait til next year so we can take our bub along!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I want one!!!! I bought a dyson up right a few months ago, but will look into the hand held now, maybe a chrissy or b-day pressie for myself!!! :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

SJayne22 said:


> Im exactly the same about being excited to take my temp! I thought that was only me! Great to hear its not s strange after all! Except I dread it when it gets to about 10 dpo and just keep watching the temp and hoping it keeps going up before it beeps at me!

Oh dear...I do that too!!! Hahahaha...whoever knew it was so normal...

I do know that talking to my temp won't make it higher....:blush::haha::blush::haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> I want one!!!! I bought a dyson up right a few months ago, but will look into the hand held now, maybe a chrissy or b-day pressie for myself!!! :happydance:

Sound like a perfect 'we got preggers' gift to me :winkwink:

Night ladies xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> yeah, I like indulgence sometimes too!!! I think the main reason I love camping so much is because it's really DH's 'thing'...he loves setting up & packing up & he has a massive van for work, so we take it and sleep in it, so we have a proper mattress and last year we even built a bed for it so we could store our stuff under it! it fitted all our clothes, food, camping stuff + 6 cartons of beer!!!!! haha so it's pretty high class camping. lol I mainly like it cos I'm off work, relaxed and we get to eat all day...I plan my next meal before I finish the last, we love to sit around the fire and just play cards & read the whole time...so chilled out! thats what I love about it!!
> 
> we're also going on OCT long weekend. Can't wait til next year so we can take our bub along!!

That kind of camping would be more our style, when ya going next ?? room in that bed for two more? Thats sounds good though really, we'll have to look into something similar, bc the main problem was the no mattress on the ground, i mean hell, my back already hurts from :holly: so camping didnt help, but i love the campfire, the cards, fishing, just hanging out relaxing, no where to go, nothing to do!!


----------



## SJayne22

Newbie32 said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> Im exactly the same about being excited to take my temp! I thought that was only me! Great to hear its not s strange after all! Except I dread it when it gets to about 10 dpo and just keep watching the temp and hoping it keeps going up before it beeps at me!
> 
> Oh dear...I do that too!!! Hahahaha...whoever knew it was so normal...
> 
> I do know that talking to my temp won't make it higher....:blush::haha::blush::haha:Click to expand...

I think I will it as much as humanly possible! My mood is so all over the place today, but being on here definitely helps make me smile! DH said 'what will be will be' which is a lovely thing to say but positively infuriating when its the tww! 

Been to get some more agnus castus for next month so im prepped if it hasn't stuck this month so im trying to play it cool! lol :cool:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, we have a dryer drum for a fire in our backyard which gets used at least once a fortnight, but more like every week. we love fires and bbqs and luxury camping is the bomb! haha 

well ladies, I'm off to bed. hope you all sleep well! I might have time to check in in the morning, but as for the rest of the weekend I've got my stepson & we're out visiting family most of the time. My triplets are leaving town on Sunday :(:(:( so sad!!! so we're having a farewell type thing. 

I will be sure to check in at some stage for LLPM - hope it's a BFP!!!


Tell Melainey that I hope she survived & had a great time if she's back before me!!

sweet dreams!! xxxxxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne, they try and say the right thing, but some times it doesnt help!!! Stay positive!!
I've been crying at every broken world or olympic record, and most medal ceremonies, im a bloody mess!!! :blush:
Mum2Q- love a backyard fire, i want a fire pit!!! Enjoy your step son and time with family, and get lots of love in with those gorgeous girls before they head out!!! :hugs:
Sleep well and talk soon, you shall be missed so check in when ya can!!! :dance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

When we go camping we are in a tent but not exactly roughing it... we have a queen size double ensemble self inflating air matress, dining table, camping kitchen - with a kitchen sink, camp pantry, 7x10m tarp over the tent, portable bbq, toilet and shower tents with a portable cistern camping loo... like a home away from home once we are all set up... plus where we go we can take the doggies and they can be off leash so everyone is happy! (except maybe Mo our kitty who doesn't get to come)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> yeah, I like indulgence sometimes too!!! I think the main reason I love camping so much is because it's really DH's 'thing'...he loves setting up & packing up & he has a massive van for work, so we take it and sleep in it, so we have a proper mattress and last year we even built a bed for it so we could store our stuff under it! it fitted all our clothes, food, camping stuff + 6 cartons of beer!!!!! haha so it's pretty high class camping. lol I mainly like it cos I'm off work, relaxed and we get to eat all day...I plan my next meal before I finish the last, we love to sit around the fire and just play cards & read the whole time...so chilled out! thats what I love about it!!
> 
> we're also going on OCT long weekend. Can't wait til next year so we can take our bub along!!
> 
> That kind of camping would be more our style, when ya going next ?? room in that bed for two more? Thats sounds good though really, we'll have to look into something similar, bc the main problem was the no mattress on the ground, i mean hell, my back already hurts from :holly: so camping didnt help, but i love the campfire, the cards, fishing, just hanging out relaxing, no where to go, nothing to do!!Click to expand...

I also forgot to mention that we camp where there is a town about 15 mins away, so we go into town & have found a local ammenities block & we discovered it's got hot showers, so do that every day, get some breakfast if we feel like it & get any stuff we have run out of etc... we also get the luxury of a flush toilet when we're in town! haha there is also another place to camp just up the road which has cold showers & flush toilets, so it's another option. I'd rather the warm shower though!!

anyway...on that note, I'm out... xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Night night Mum2Q - we have a dryer drum fire too - the best!


----------



## SJayne22

That sounds AMAZING! I know this is going to sound silly, but do you worry about spiders etc when you go camping? Is it really as bad as the wimps in this country make out? Or are there some tips you guys have? Would be much appreciated!

I can't wait to move so when we finally get blessed with a little one, we can have more family time!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel - i'll go camping with you any time!!! :thumbup: sounds awesome, i need to remember all this and we need to get our camping $*** together, apparently we havent been doing it right!! :blush:
Jayne, im a big sook when it comes to the spiders and other creepy crawly creatures, but I have an excuse, in the states we dont have half the deadly creatures you all do here, so i think when we camp i'll make sure im on the other side of the world :rofl: maybe hawaii!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I am a massive Arachnophob! I worry about spiders all the time but not just while camping... there could be a tinsy tiny little one at home or work and I scream and run a mile... I'm such a girl! When we go camping it is DH's job to make sure the campsite is spider free! Part of the reason we have our own loo - if I had to walk to a loo that was far away and potentially encounter a spider I'd die! But my fear is a self-confessed IRRATIONAL fear! The spiders are not that bad here - meaning I rarely see them - I just tend to steer clear of walking under trees at night as that is where they like to hide!


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums - it would be awesome to go camping with you! Maybe one day when our bubs are a little older we can meet half way and teach you how to camp the luxury way!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Good morning ladies!!! Happy Friday for me, happy weekend for you!!! So I am 9 DPO and of course I POAS- :BFN: :nope: I didnt have my hopes up, not a single symptom except cramping, feeling like AF may be early... Ugh! Hoping August will bring BFPs all around!!!!


LLPM -still hoping for a big fat positive for you!!!!!

2mums - great job on the gym, I wish I had the motivation!!!

Jayne - what is the angus cactus for???

Angel - yay for positive thinking!!! Hoping you have your third great thing happen this month and get a BFP!!!!


My birthday is may 8th, 1983. 

Melainey - have fun camping this weekend... I will be doing the same thing!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Touche on the spider fear, i'm the same way!! And killing/getting rid of them is such a boy job, so in our house, hahaha its a bit tougher, but i whine and whine til OH gets it!! :rofl: But yeah the loo and other far away places on the campsites are SCARY!! You just dont know whats in there!!! Sometimes I can pretend i'm a :ninja: and get the bug spray to kill things, then wait for OH to rid the house of it!!! :haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

G'morning Rosie- good thing your on the east coast, (i have a clock on my comp set at cali time for all fam and friends) bc then we over lap a little bit :happydance: Stay positive still super early. The thing that sucks about the tww is that its filled with AF symptoms even and especially when it ends in a :bfp: !!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> Touche on the spider fear, i'm the same way!! And killing/getting rid of them is such a boy job, so in our house, hahaha its a bit tougher, but i whine and whine til OH gets it!! :rofl: But yeah the loo and other far away places on the campsites are SCARY!! You just dont know whats in there!!! Sometimes I can pretend i'm a :ninja: and get the bug spray to kill things, then wait for OH to rid the house of it!!! :haha:

Hehe love that ninja! haven't seen him before!


----------



## Pammy31

hello ladies.... peter is sorting out a movie for us to watch... had a big breakthrough. talked about me learning my body more. oving and such. i will be temping fairly soon. he knows now i dont want to push. my birthday is 9/9/1981 31 yrs old soon. peter is 28 in december. i may need help soon by you ladies helping me make sense of how to chart.


----------



## SJayne22

Rosie_PA said:


> Good morning ladies!!! Happy Friday for me, happy weekend for you!!! So I am 9 DPO and of course I POAS- :BFN: :nope: I didnt have my hopes up, not a single symptom except cramping, feeling like AF may be early... Ugh! Hoping August will bring BFPs all around!!!!
> 
> 
> LLPM -still hoping for a big fat positive for you!!!!!
> 
> 2mums - great job on the gym, I wish I had the motivation!!!
> 
> Jayne - what is the angus cactus for???
> 
> Angel - yay for positive thinking!!! Hoping you have your third great thing happen this month and get a BFP!!!!
> 
> 
> My birthday is may 8th, 1983.
> 
> Melainey - have fun camping this weekend... I will be doing the same thing!!!


Hiya! Agnus Castus is a herbal supplement that does a few things, it can be taken to releive pms but also can kick start your menstuel cycle as mine was very slow off the mark when I stopped taking the pill. It has worked wonders for me and just feel like a different person plus had my first +opk this first month taking it. Can't say for sure if its down to the AC but I think it was :winkwink:


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone :)

You all sound so adventurous with your camping stories :) We haven't been camping since DS was born. To be honest I'm probably not the most camping kinda girl... I think I like Angel's style of camping though! Glamping = glamorous camping lol

Angel - I had ECWM after O this last cycle! In fact I had heaps of it about 2 days ago and actually started thinking can you be pregnant and O at the same time lol

2mums - I can't believe AF was only due for you today! It feels like we've been pregnant for months lol!

A few of you seem to be close to catching that eggy too!!


I've been busy working on my uni assignment tonight so thought I deserved a little break and see how everyone was doing!

My dad has been also visiting today - he lives a couple of hours away- and it spending the night over at our place. He's currently chewing DF's ear off haha

I also had my first nana nap today - I was completely exhausted this afternoon and could barely keep my eyes open. 

Oh also, thanks for all your well wishes for DS! He ended up throwing up about 3 more times!! I actually started to think we need to take him to the hospital and then he finally stopped. We let him sleep in our bed and today he is totally fine? Very strange but I'm glad he's all better!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i always say i'm a :ninja: with awesome :ninja: moves :headspin: hahaha it is a cute though


----------



## Pauls_angel

Am calling it a night ladies - have to :sex: just in case today's EWCM means I didn't get my ov date right!

Morning Rosie - hope you have a lovely day - sorry to be like ships passing in the night but it is 10:30pm here and I have a massive day of house hunting ahead of me tomorrow, plus high tea for my bestie's 40th and then inlaws coming for dinner tomorrow night!

Hi Pammy - glad you were able to talk things out with DH - we are all here to support you with your chart!

Chat tomorrow! xx


----------



## ginny83

Rosie - 9DPO is still early!! fingers crossed for you :)

Pam - Glad your other half is on board with the temping :)

oh my birthday is in September, I'll be 29 this year


----------



## SJayne22

Love the Glamping! Totally up my street with that one! I'd have one of those massive camper vans with everything in it, even a car under it! Thats if I had a spare million lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny83 said:


> Hi everyone :)
> I think I like Angel's style of camping though! Glamping = glamorous camping lol
> 
> 2mums - I can't believe AF was only due for you today! It feels like we've been pregnant for months lol!
> 
> I've been busy working on my uni assignment tonight so thought I deserved a little break and see how everyone was doing!
> 
> My dad has been also visiting today - he lives a couple of hours away- and it spending the night over at our place. He's currently chewing DF's ear off haha
> 
> I also had my first nana nap today - I was completely exhausted this afternoon and could barely keep my eyes open.
> 
> Oh also, thanks for all your well wishes for DS! He ended up throwing up about 3 more times!! I actually started to think we need to take him to the hospital and then he finally stopped. We let him sleep in our bed and today he is totally fine? Very strange but I'm glad he's all better!

Love Glamping!!!! :haha: awesome phrase!

I know right (about my af) that's why I kept POAS, found out super early, it was no wonder our DR thought i was further along than I said, but in our case I know exactly when I got the first :spermy: so i could only be soo far along. But still getting lines, although ultra faint today which did worry me a little bc i didnt POAS yesterday, but no spotting/blood or bad cramping so trying to calm down, bloods on monday!! 
Hows your Uni going?? Its nice your dad is close enough to visit, but poor DF, hahaha we skype my mom often but can hang up when we want, :rofl: I cant beleive you only napped today, i've napped 4 times since bfp, terrible i know! but im soooo tired!! :sleep: 
So happy to hear DS didnt need the hospital, and is feeling better he just needed some extra close sleep loving!!! Such a worry bc then dehydration sets in and it can just spiral, so happy he's good now!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Gnight angel have a good one and enjoy :sex: :haha::blush:
And good luck house hunting, its so very fun until its for real, then it gets stressful, hahahaha
Big day too, hope to see you at some point check in, esp in the morning!!!!


----------



## ginny83

I stole glamping off a show 'The only way is Essex', if you don't watch it - good ;), I'm a bit sad to admit that sometimes I do haha

no spotting is a great sign (even though it can also mean nothing bad either) - you would think if things weren't progressing at this early stage you'd start spotting straight away since our hcg is still fairly low it wouldn't take much to get down. Well that's how I'm reassuring myself anyway hehe

I love my uni course, but I'm a bit not motivated to finish this assignment. It's due on Sunday and of course we've got a busy weekend. Ah better get back to it!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Yeah I'm trying to stay positive, OH is sure it will stick for 9 months, but I can't help but worry a little! :nope: But until there is something to worry about, I shall try not too. Still super excited for your scan too, hope you get to see a good picture!!! :happydance:
Oh yes, best be getting back to work, the weekend is a terrible time to finish, no assignment should be due on Sunday, I reckon wed or thurs is a much better due date! Have fun and good luck!!! :comp:


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies, well my temp took a nose dive below the cover line, 97.45, so will expect
AF today! Bit bummed but at least I can move on....start trying for that May baby!! Looking at my chart it's possible I didn't O till CD42/43 in which case my
LP would still be 10 days. Guess I'll never know! 
I also did a dumb thing and slept with my contact lenses in...now my eyes have puffed up and I can't see anything!!


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Morning ladies, well my temp took a nose dive below the cover line, 97.45, so will expect
> AF today! Bit bummed but at least I can move on....start trying for that May baby!! Looking at my chart it's possible I didn't O till CD42/43 in which case my
> LP would still be 10 days. Guess I'll never know!
> I also did a dumb thing and slept with my contact lenses in...now my eyes have puffed up and I can't see anything!!

Morning lovelies!!!

Hope everyone had a great snooze 

Sorry to hear that llpm :cry: 

Here's hoping for a may baby for you too! Xx

Hope you gave a great day at the zoo today :happydance:

Angel...I'm stalking...hehehehe


----------



## SJayne22

LLPM said:


> Morning ladies, well my temp took a nose dive below the cover line, 97.45, so will expect
> AF today! Bit bummed but at least I can move on....start trying for that May baby!! Looking at my chart it's possible I didn't O till CD42/43 in which case my
> LP would still be 10 days. Guess I'll never know!
> I also did a dumb thing and slept with my contact lenses in...now my eyes have puffed up and I can't see anything!!

Sorry to hear that! It's always a real bummer when it doesn't happen! At least you have consistency with your lp? On the other subject I feel your pain as its 11 at night here on the uk and forgot to take my contact lenses out before I washed my face and scratched my eye a beauty! :blush:


----------



## LLPM

Thanks, im obviously disappointed but I know my times not running out soon! I removed the Manual crosshairs I put on my chart and it hasn't put anymore on. I had a look in the FF Q&A and I'm thinking maybe I had an anovulatory cycle, signs of it are big fluctuations in temp and it would explain the long cycle, and the constant 'gearing up' I think it's quite normal to have one every once in a while so I'm not too worried!


----------



## SJayne22

I think I had one last month if you look at my chart. It went on forever with nothing really happening, but since taking AC it's done the trick!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Good morning ladies :) well my temp is def up this morning 36.6 - i changed yesterdays cm to ewcm and FF has dotted my cross hairs. Newbie sorry for not entering it this morning when you were chart stalking! I took it, looked at it and went back to sleep!

LLPM I am sorry to hear that you're likely out for this month - hopefully AF will come and go quickly so you can try again! 

I hope you are all having a great day do far :) xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucy ouch I just re-read your post and noticed the part about your contacts - praying yiur eyes feel better soon! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Good morning ladies :) well my temp is def up this morning 36.6 - i changed yesterdays cm to ewcm and FF has dotted my cross hairs. Newbie sorry for not entering it this morning when you were chart stalking! I took it, looked at it and went back to sleep!
> 
> LLPM I am sorry to hear that you're likely out for this month - hopefully AF will come and go quickly so you can try again!
> 
> I hope you are all having a great day do far :) xx

Lol, all good!!

So what do you think that means for your o date? Later? Or still the same?

I'm not very good at understanding the dotted cross hairs part!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Not sure what it means - I think the dotted line just means FF isn't sure because of EWCM - if I change it back to CCM then I get bold lines again - I'm still very new to all this too so really dont know! :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie your chat it looking great - one more high temp and you'll have cross hairs too :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pauls_angel said:


> Am calling it a night ladies - have to :sex: just in case today's EWCM means I didn't get my ov date right!
> 
> Morning Rosie - hope you have a lovely day - sorry to be like ships passing in the night but it is 10:30pm here and I have a massive day of house hunting ahead of me tomorrow, plus high tea for my bestie's 40th and then inlaws coming for dinner tomorrow night!
> 
> Hi Pammy - glad you were able to talk things out with DH - we are all here to support you with your chart!
> 
> Chat tomorrow! xx



Thanks Angel, I did have a good day! Best of luck house hunting!!! So fun!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Hmmm..I guess for you will be interesting to see if cross hairs change after a few more high temps? I hope for your sake it stays the same o date and you don't get extra days added to your tww!

And yes, I think pretty sure I od on cd 13 this month...so should be officially joining you in the tww very soon again, just a couple days behind you!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Jayne, will have to try the Angus Cactus, I did some research at work and it may help lengthen luteal phase also, mine has been on 11-12 days which is a bit on the short side. Hope your eye is feeling better!

Ginny- poor little bub, glad he is feeling better! Must have been a nasty stomach virus :sick: I know 9 DPO is still early but I don't have a single symptom, so I really feel out. I wish I started temping already, would at least have some science behind this craziness! 

LLPM- Hope your eyes are feeling better!!!! My DH fell asleep in his contacts once and when he tried to take them out he actually peeled the outer layer of his cornea off, he said it was more painful than a broken leg!! We were at the emergency room for hours!!! He has since made a full recovery but ever since then contacts make me nervous!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies, quick question...I bought a thermometer, yay! AF is due Sunday/Monday, if I am going to vaginally temp, when do I start??? After AF is gone or on CD 1?!


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Hi ladies, quick question...I bought a thermometer, yay! AF is due Sunday/Monday, if I am going to vaginally temp, when do I start??? After AF is gone or on CD 1?!

Hi Rosie, up to you from what I know!

Your temps can be a bit erratic in af, so I know people who do both ways...

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

G'morning ladies!!! 
Llmp- bummer about temp drop, but excited you can start trying again and I think your Lp still may have gained a day!!! But maybe that cactus stuff will work for all of you, sounds like good stuff!!!
Angel- loving your temp/chart, waiting for that implantation dip :winkwink: so excited for you!!! FX!! 
Newbie- fx for you too!! i love chart stalking!!! :haha:
Rosie- your not out til :witch: shows up!!! But happy you got a thermometer just in case. I agree when you start temping is up to you, but why not start sooner than later :haha:
Ouch on all those contact stories!!! I wore mine over night, but I tend to do that, bad habit bc in the states I had the breathable ones I could wear for an entire month without taking out, now here I have dailys, so sometimes I forget but luckily never have a problem, about to take them out and have a glasses day though!! :coolio:


----------



## Newbie32

Morning 2mums 

I'll try to cook up a beautiful bfp chart this month for stalking lol ;-)

In the meantime, I'm sticking to stalking the others on this thread!!

Have a great Saturday :happydance:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Thanks Trying! I am soooo bloated right now I look about 3 month preggo!!! Kind of embarrassing that Im not yet my belly is sticking so far out....worse than my usual "after dinner baby" hahahaha. Did you test again since having the line slightly lighter??? Is it nice and dark??????:happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> I'll try to cook up a beautiful bfp chart this month for stalking lol ;-)

DO IT!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

who knew a chart could be so exciting, could have told me that in year 7 and I would have very much disagreed with you!!! :haha:

Happy Saturday to you and everyone else. :flower: Headed to the garden center with OH and MIL today, its a gorgeous day, still might steal the kayak for awhile too!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie_PA said:


> Thanks Trying! I am soooo bloated right now I look about 3 month preggo!!! Kind of embarrassing that Im not yet my belly is sticking so far out....worse than my usual "after dinner baby" hahahaha. Did you test again since having the line slightly lighter??? Is it nice and dark??????:happydance:

Hahaha I did that after dinner last night, belly was huge :rofl: 
Oh my, how did you know!?! :blush: I did POAS today... told OH "i'm still pregnant!" She thinks i'm an absolute nutter :wacko: But did get a nice line, so will try and hold off now! How's the weather this weekend over there?? My BIL family is all in Pitts, waiting for the Steelers season to start, impatiently too!!! :haha:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hahaha it is the POAS addict in me, I just knew:rofl: ....so happy for you! I also just knew it would be getting darker!!! :happydance: I am also a die hard steeler fan! (everyone is, right????) hahahaha


----------



## Rosie_PA

Weather is hot as balls!!!! 90 s! Ugh!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning ladies!!

Ginny - Glamping - I love it! I would claim it as your own...never mind about the show you stole it from... lol

Pammy - good breakthrough with DH...just ease into it.. you will get there in the end. and knowing when you Ov doesn't mean you will get pregnant (for his information) it just lets you know when you might be feeling like wanting a session in the bedroom (for you information) lol I think it's really good that you're going to do it, I thin kyou will be really surprised at how much you lear about your body...quite amazing really! and we're all here for help. I'd suggest going with fertility friend, it sends you starting lessons so you can work through it as you go, plus its what we use, so we will all be able to help!!

LLPM - sorry to hear AF is coming, but at least your stupid long cycle will be finally over! Here's to getting that eggy this month!!

Angel - chart is looking good! My cross hairs were dotted this month, because I didn't chart my CM, so it only had one thing to base it on. so with your accurate details recorded, they are just making the best assumption they can. And I'm confident they got mine right last time, unfortunately you have to wait til the end to figure out if its correct or not!! Stupid TWW!!!! 

Rosie, if I were you, I would start in the morning! Enter your details and FF will start your chart at the end of the cycle & will start a new one for you the first day od CD1 and that way you will be all set to go. I have become a bit of a charting addict though...lol it took me 11 months, but now I absolutely love it! I feel that knowledge is power & now I'm in touch with my body! Good odea on temping vaginally too, it's was more consistent! Another good thing about starting now is thast you will have the cycle from the start, so you will have an idea what your temp drops down to if you're not preggy...

I have just realised that this is the first time that I have actually had confirmation of me actually ovulating!!! I never knew for sure if I did or not & for some reason always just assumed there would be something wrong with me & I wouldn't be able to have kids...but now I know my body works! I feel very womanly right now (with my horrible period & cramps tto go with it) lol. I think it's all i've ever wanted to do in my life, so I have been afraid to fail at it...just the same as someone who wants to be a doctor would be nervous about their final exams...if that makes sense??

anyway, enough babbling now. lol just excited to check in with you ladies today!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Mum2- congrats on the O!!!! I signed up for FF, talking about final exams, it's blowing my email up with "lessons" and "tests"-yikes! This is hardcore!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Rosie_PA said:


> Mum2- congrats on the O!!!! I signed up for FF, talking about final exams, it's blowing my email up with "lessons" and "tests"-yikes! This is hardcore!!!!

Haha yeah, they send you those every day. I have done them...not every day, but I sit down & go through them a few at a time when I can be bothered... most stuff I know, but it kind of ties everything together & it all makes sense. I find it helpful.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Mum2- congrats on the O!!!! I signed up for FF, talking about final exams, it's blowing my email up with "lessons" and "tests"-yikes! This is hardcore!!!!
> 
> Haha yeah, they send you those every day. I have done them...not every day, but I sit down & go through them a few at a time when I can be bothered... most stuff I know, but it kind of ties everything together & it all makes sense. I find it helpful.Click to expand...


I just did my first one!!! Yay for temping!!! :flower: Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie- that is freaking too hot, but enjoy it before your freezing balls!!! :cold: Yeah i'll bet you've got your terrible towel all ready to go!! I don't follow NFL too much, but would go for Raiders, maybe just maybe the 49'rs but only bc those are my home team, other favs are cowboys, green bay and steelers of course!! :happydance::happydance:

Mum2- I know exactly how you feel, bc OPKs never worked, the ferns were there all the time but not consistent, and my cm wasn't consistent, I was convinced I didnt ovulate! My bfp was my only confirmation, OH knew my concerns but DR tests had me ovulating but still didnt believe it. And bc like you this is what I want in life, to have kids and be a mum, I was worried, and convinced I may fail and my life would SUCK!! So...CONGRATULATIONS on ovulating!!! haha :happydance::dance::happydance:

oh the emails and lessons from FF, soo intense, but very helpful!!! Yay for temping/charting Rosie!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Newbie32

Lessons and tests?? Oops!!! Must have missed those on ff!!!!

Perhaps if my baking attempt this month is unsuccessful I should give them a look over!!!

Stunning day in Sydney today too, might get a bit warm at netball this afternoon! 

Gl Rosie, starting to temp now will still probably tell you a bit about the end of your cycle, plus if you put your Chart in your signature we can stalk you too!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Lessons and tests?? Oops!!! Must have missed those on ff!!!!
> 
> Perhaps if my baking attempt this month is unsuccessful I should give them a look over!!!
> 
> Stunning day in Sydney today too, might get a bit warm at netball this afternoon!
> 
> Gl Rosie, starting to temp now will still probably tell you a bit about the end of your cycle, plus if you put your Chart in your signature we can stalk you too!!!


Newbie- the lessons and quizzes went in my junk mail, I almost missed them too! Let the stalking begin!!:happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Woohoo!!!

Why is there no emoticon for stalker??? I would be all over it if there was!

Happy baking!!!

:dust:


----------



## ginny83

hi everyone!

LLPM - sorry that AF turned up, but hoping this is the first day of your May baby pregnancy :)

Angel - Don't worry about the dotted cross hairs if you're just getting them because you entered the EWCM after O. It's obvious that you Oed :) Hopefully this is a really good sign for you! I had EWCM this morning - although no where near the amount that I get when I was actually Oing!

Rosie - yay for temping!!

Newbie - your chart is looking great :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Woohoo!!!
> 
> Why is there no emoticon for stalker??? I would be all over it if there was!
> 
> Happy baking!!!
> 
> :dust:

I agree! Emoticon holly :holly:, flasher :flasher:, even a :mamafy:?! Why no stalker????

Hi Ginny! How are you??:flower:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Leave it tO Melainey, she will surely figure something out, she's the emoticon queen!!! Haha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

:coolio: hopefully it's more like that than this...:gun:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> :coolio: hopefully it's more like that than this...:gun:

:coolio: definitely looks stalkerish to me!!!! Hahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Nice one mum2q!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i miss melainey!!!!!:cry::cry::cry: :flasher::holly::flasher:
hahaha


I havent checked my cm, should i be? ginny?:shrug:

:coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio: charts :coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio:


----------



## Melainey

HELLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :happydance:

How are all my wonderful friends doing today???

I am KNACKERED :cry: I LOVE camping but it always makes me so tired haha!
Af doesn't really get in the way for us because we always have :sex: during af anyway hehe it's great that it doesn't gross him out at all he even buys me tampons :rofl:

One thing I did not like having to do was Pooping in the bush "does Elaine shit in the woods" i guess that can become the new phrase haha because I had to hahahahah

Newbie - I love it (melaineycons) haha :rofl:
As for the stalker emoticon - Hmmm didn't see one but how about this?
:yellow: STORKER hahahaha Kinda fits our theme hey :winkwink:

Mum2Q we are so alike in EVERYTHING we do hehehehe Sorry about AF but at lease you know now :)

LLPM - Sorry about temp drop :cry: but hoping that af is quick and painless :) 

I know I had soooooooo much more to talk about but I am that tired that I have forgotten most of it haha So I am sorry to everyone that I have missed I love you all equally hehe :haha:

So here is your flash for the day :flasher:

Who am I kidding Have LOTS more heheheheh

:flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher:

:holly: I think I need a Nap :sleep: haha


----------



## Newbie32

Love it 

Welcome back melainey!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Oh and my birthday is 28th Nov 87' :happydance:

What's everyones names? (If you want to tell that is you don't have to haha)

Mine is actually Elaine :) But I got the nicname Melainey from a little aborigional girl :) She got confused between myself and my friend mell haha hence melainey :) Was so cute that I had to keep it :happydance: I miss my little aborigional babies :) They are the cutest :hugs:

x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yay you're back!!!!! 

:hugs::hugs:Melainey:hugs::hugs:
have a good nap, talk soon!!!! :dance:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> :coolio: hopefully it's more like that than this...:gun:




Melainey said:


> Oh and my birthday is 28th Nov 87' :happydance:
> 
> What's everyones names? (If you want to tell that is you don't have to haha)
> 
> Mine is actually Elaine :) But I got the nicname Melainey from a little aborigional girl :) She got confused between myself and my friend mell haha hence melainey :) Was so cute that I had to keep it :happydance: I miss my little aborigional babies :) They are the cutest :hugs:
> 
> x

My real name is Dawn :flower:


----------



## Melainey

Very pretty name :) :flower:

Hey hey 2mums :) Waiting on "pain in the ass" DH to bring the dooner into me ! Haha god men are annoying sometimes :haha:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lovely ladies - what a gorgoue day it is today! So I went house hunting this morning - planned to loo at 5 house - our 2 fav had already gone under contract and the open homes were cancelled... 2 were not worth looking at and the other one we looked at was awesome but they want $150000 more than we can afford - it annoys me when they don't publish a price when the house is selling as a private treaty - I get not doing it for an auction but seriously annoying!

Anyway can't stay long as I have to head out to a high tea now and then have people coming for dinner tonight - will try and pop in later to say hi though!

Melainey - so happy you are back! Love the story about your name... kids are awesome!

2mums glad you had a darker line today... yay to being officially up the duff - can't wait til you go for scans and get to hear a heart beat - how exciting would that be! 

Ginny remind me... when is your scan again?

Rosie - just a word of encouragement... my mum has 4 kids and had no symptoms with any of us until well into her first trimester and even then she only had 'tingly tits' (her words :)).

Have a lovely afternoon all - will check in when I can!


----------



## ginny83

welcome back Melainey :)

Angel - agreed it's a beautiful day! Shame none of the houses you saw suited :(

I'm sad I'm stuck indoors doing my assignment. Did manage to go for a family walk and visit a park though. Soaking up some much needed vitamin D :)

I haven't booked in my scan yet, I have another appointment with my lovely GP where she'll give me a referral - but she did say last time that it'll be at 8 weeks. I'm 5+3 today - so it feels like such a long way away. 

2mum - I'm not checking cm on purpose, but I get that much that I can't help but notice it!

Rosie - I agree with Angel, I don't think everyone gets obvious pregnancy symptoms - especially at the start. I didn't find out I was pregnant with DS until I was already 6 weeks and I didn't notice any symptoms besides usual PMS ones at all!

Aquiss - I don't think I said congrats on your BFP! so congrats and yay!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel- bummer to hear about your house-hunting, but those weren't meant for you then and your 'perfect' house for your [growing] family is still out there waiting for you and DH to discover it!!! :flower: TY for your support again, i should have blood results by wed, (go in monday) and from those we will find out when our scan is, DR said scan at 6 weeks ish, should see the sac and (hopefully) should see heart beat but wont hear it for awhile yet (10-12weeks) , but seeing it will be good enough for me! 
Sounds like the rest of your day should be heaps of fun! Enjoy :hugs:
Ginny- good to know about the cm, i have noticed some days i have more than others, but not checking it per say, :haha: I think having your scan at 8 weeks will be good, waiting sucks, but bc you will for sure see the heartbeat, if dr says i can have mine at 6 i might push it back to near 7 bc i dont want to be worried about not seeing something, but patience is not my thing!!! OH dobbed on me today to our DR and said i was still POAS, and he pissed himself laughing and i've been ordered to stop! :blush:
Watching the footy, but time for my nap :blush::sleep::sleep::sleep: soooo tired, thats about the only symptom i can really say i've noticed daily.


----------



## SJayne22

Morning everyone or should I say afternoon? Been so much to read through! I totally get the fear of not being able to get pregnant, it's what I feel is my calling in life and that's why when I got my first +opk I actually ran back into the bedroom with it! :happydance: I always had such heavy, painful irregular periods that I knew it was going to be hard. I'm usually living off feminax for a week but taking AC my last one didn't have any pain at all so even in that respect it has changed my life!

The weather sounds beautiful where you all are, it's summer here and predicted rain and thunderstorms! Is it any wonder we want to leave!


----------



## LLPM

Afternoon! Well AF got me! :( I'm trying to look at the bright that even if i didn't O till CD42 that it came half a day later than last month 10.5day LP, it didn't show up til 4:30pm! 
So starting cycle 9...CD1!!


----------



## Newbie32

Booo to that :witch: llpm :hugs:

Hope it's going to be a may baby for you too 

Also hope everyone had a fab day today!!

Why do the weekends go so quick!!! On the other hand, not far off from my next temp and hopefully crosshairs!!!! I am so sad I know!!!

:dust:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne- i had similar worries, I have (and have a family history of having, mum and sister) heavy bleeding and incredibly painful periods, they knock me out for at least a day or two with such severe pain i'm nauseas and bed ridden! :nope: I was stalking your chart, looks good!
Llmp- darn :witch:, but glad she took a little longer in coming and you have lengthened your LP, now on to getting her on her way shortly and back to trying, :sex: and having a sticky icky egg!!! :hugs:
newbie- that temping is addicting, hurry up so i can continue to chart :coolio: :haha:
Hoping for a heap of May babies!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance::dance:


----------



## Newbie32

I'll try!!!

Out cycling tomorrow morning (legs killing me after gym session yesterday and netty today but oh well!) at 6am, so it'll be on there nice and early!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> Jayne- i had similar worries, I have (and have a family history of having, mum and sister) heavy bleeding and incredibly painful periods, they knock me out for at least a day or two with such severe pain i'm nauseas and bed ridden! :nope: I was stalking your chart, looks good!
> Llmp- darn :witch:, but glad she took a little longer in coming and you have lengthened your LP, now on to getting her on her way shortly and back to trying, :sex: and having a sticky icky egg!!! :hugs:
> newbie- that temping is addicting, hurry up so i can continue to chart :coolio: :haha:
> Hoping for a heap of May babies!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance::dance:

Thanks it's a relief to hear its not just me that suffered with that! Girls at work never understood why I had days off when af was in town! Dh has always been so understanding, having a hot bath and glass of wine ready when I got home :happydance: If I keep my high temp for 3 more days I will be very excited! In the meantime distracting myself with having my nails done, housework, and Dh has a driving experience later with an Audi r8 and Evo xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

SJayne22 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> Jayne- i had similar worries, I have (and have a family history of having, mum and sister) heavy bleeding and incredibly painful periods, they knock me out for at least a day or two with such severe pain i'm nauseas and bed ridden! :nope: I was stalking your chart, looks good!
> Llmp- darn :witch:, but glad she took a little longer in coming and you have lengthened your LP, now on to getting her on her way shortly and back to trying, :sex: and having a sticky icky egg!!! :hugs:
> newbie- that temping is addicting, hurry up so i can continue to chart :coolio: :haha:
> Hoping for a heap of May babies!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance::dance:
> 
> Thanks it's a relief to hear its not just me that suffered with that! Girls at work never understood why I had days off when af was in town! Dh has always been so understanding, having a hot bath and glass of wine ready when I got home :happydance: If I keep my high temp for 3 more days I will be very excited! In the meantime distracting myself with having my nails done, housework, and Dh has a driving experience later with an Audi r8 and Evo xxClick to expand...

Yeah not just you, its a terrible experience once a month isnt it!?! I had days off work too, and my OH is very understanding, helps that she too goes through it, but no where near what I do, but she sees what it does, its so incapacitating!!! Hoping your temp rises so you have a nine month break from it (at least) FX for you!!!!! Nice weekend plans though too, Im in dire need of a pedicure myself, cant find the time but its getting desperate!! :haha: DH should enjoy himself too!!!


----------



## Maddy40

I used to have terrible pain & bleeding issues too, from my teens until mid-30s. I used to travel a lot for work and had to plan my trips and meetings around the need for very regular access to toilets. 

I kept telling the doctors when I got my pap smears, but since my Mum has heavy bleeding they always said it was just a family trait. One day I was on the treadmill and almost blacked out from a searing pain in my lower back. I ended up having a scan that showed "something" pressing on a nerve. Turned out I had a massive fibroid dangling inside my uterus. Because it was internal it was only a day surgery to remove it and I have never had any pain or heavy bleeding since. 

The specialist said internal fibroids often go undetected because docs can't feel them when they do the external exam (unlike some endo adhesions), and they don't cause many other symptoms. Also they weren't detected/treated until quite recently, so my mother had no idea her heavy bleeds were caused by fibroids until she was in her 50s. Until then it was just an "inherited problem" instead of a treatable condition. 

Okay rant over... Can you tell I'm still sooo angry that I lost a big chunk of my life to pain when there was NO need at all. Grrrr.....


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Maddy- thats terrible!! I can understand your frustration! I'm glad you now have had it removed and can live comfortably!! I've had scans and such, no fibroids, well a tiny little one that was found when we were trying to figure out why i wasnt falling pregnant, but they said it was tiny that it wouldnt interfere with anything and actually most likely will go away during pregnancy. It can be rather annoying though when the doctors dont listen, we know our body better than anyone! Glad you finally got an answer!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ginny83

I have heavy long periods too :( 

They're not painful and to be honest they don't sound as heavy as what you've described, but it lasts for about 8 days and then a couple of days of spotting. Obviously doesn't stop me from getting BFPs, but they're not nice to have.

When I was in highschool I had a 21 day cycle with AF lasting 7 days. I had to go on the pill as I became anemic, once I went off the pill it turned into a normal 28 day cycle.


----------



## SJayne22

Yeah I feel your pain ladies! I had to combine pads and tampax quite a few times as it was that bad! The fibroid problem sounds scary, I've had ultrasounds of my uturus and ovaries which was clear, would it have shown up on that? 

Feeling negative about no symptoms today apart from a few sharp twinges last night that woke me up but no spotting so don't know if that could have been implantation?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ginny- not fun!! Mine are quite short these days, used to be more like 6 days of AF, but now about 4 days, but all heavy and one or two of those are spent in bed or being sick to my stomach!!! Glad to have a break for the time being! :dance: I was anaemic as well, (now take iron and try to eat more red meat, but not my fav) tried the pill, but never took it regularly so gave up after one month! 
Jayne- yes, they would have shown up on ultrasounds, doesnt sound like you have to be worried about it! I got sharp twinges, pulling/tugging and no implantation spotting so stay positive, ya never know, until :witch: shows up!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies - I hope you have all had wonderful days :)

Newbie I can't believe you are getting up at 6am on a Sunday - do you not like sleeping in?! LOL - at least it means I can stalk your chart early - will be looking out for those cross hairs!

I don't mean to rub it in but I have never had period pain - I do have very long periods though which last for 8-13 days with at least 3-5 very heavy days in the middle - not very fun but can't complain about the lack of pain - my iron is quite low though as a result - am in the lowest normal range (10).

I'll be 6dpo tomorrow - they say implantation usually happens between 6-12dpo so I'll be on the look out for symptoms from now on. Haven't really had any so far other than ov pains.

Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM I'm sorry that :witch: got you! Really praying you have a May baby! Yay for longer LP though!! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel- that is a loooong AF!!!! Not surprised your iron is low too, hoping you get a break from those soon too!!! :dance: I've been awaiting you implantation [dip] and sooo excited, your chart just looks like its screaming bfp! Crossing everything for you [and DH] this month!!!! :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is having a fabulous day! I'm having some good AF cramps today so I'm sure she'll be here by tomorrow! :growlmad: having some yummy :coffee: and getting ready to go boating today so at least I have that to look forward to!! I really shouldn't complain because my AF usually isn't bad at all and it sounds like some of you ladies really have it rough!!!

Ginny and Trying 2- I am so excited for your scans!!! I bet you can't wait!!

Trying2- I was thinking and maybe the reason you got your BFP so soon is because there are 2 bubbas in your belly!!! Wouldn't that be awesome!!!:hugs::happydance:

Angel- Sorry house hunting was a bust, I agree that your perfect house is waiting for you!!! As soon as you walk in you will "just know" :thumbup:

Newbie- hearing about all of your activities makes me feel like a lazy bum!!! Maybe if I set my alarm to get up early and temp I'll have the urge to start using my elliptical!!!:flower::flower:

Hope you ladies all have a good day/night!! :flower:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Rosie - good call about 2mums and possible twins - how exciting - I say bring on that scan!

DH said to me tonight "are you on that pregnancy site AGAIN?" I said "you don't understand I have to check in with my ladies, stalk their charts and update them on my day!" he said "sometimes I think you love those ladies more than me!" I said "no way bubba I love no one more than you but they are a close second!" this site is that addicting that I jump on every free second - my poor paulie is feeling a wee bit neglected! Oops! He then overheard me chatting to mum about temping and cervical mucus and decided he is glad I have you lot to chat about that stuff with as he is definitely not interested in hearing how stretchy my cm is each day! LOL


----------



## Melainey

Hello my lovlies :happydance:

Not much to catch up on thank god hehehe 

LLPM - Sorry Af got you :( we will get that eggy this month :) 
I never really have long heavy periods anymore! Used to be crippled as a kid but have grown out of them thank jaysus haha!!! Mine are generally only 4/5 days long and pretty lihgt :)

xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Well, well Rosie and Angel - i hope you two are also offering your child minding services :rofl: You two would be about the third or fourth that have 'wished' twins upon us! There is no history in my family, or donors family, no added fertility or hormones, so chances are slim to none. That being said it would almost be an ideal situation and I wouldnt hate it, although OH isn't thrilled about the idea :haha: But we want two, and that would allow us to be done without bothering donor again and without me getting any older :rofl: So happy either way but doubtful! 
Rosie- when is AF due for you?? fx that she doesnt show, but if so just jump back in and :sex: and join the may baby club in here!!! :dance:
Angel- :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Loving your dh right now, had to read outloud to OH and she said she didnt blame him for being glad you have us, I think she's glad I have you all too. Can get a little much at times, but we love it!! :blush: Those DH, DF, AND OHs should be thrilled we found each other, imagine if they were our sole outlet :dohh:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Angel- my DH definitly is glad we found each other!!! He is not interested in any parts of any type of mucous!!! Hahaha :rofl: 

Trying2- :witch: is due tomorrow or Monday, feels more like tomorrow. I am hoping August is my lucky month and I get to share my may birthday!!!!! Twins for u would be such a blessing!!!! Fx'd!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie_PA said:


> Angel- my DH definitly is glad we found each other!!! He is not interested in any parts of any type of mucous!!! Hahaha :rofl:
> 
> Trying2- :witch: is due tomorrow or Monday, feels more like tomorrow. I am hoping August is my lucky month and I get to share my may birthday!!!!! Twins for u would be such a blessing!!!! Fx'd!!!!

Those poor DH's :rofl: So thankful for BnB!!! And all hail ANGEL for starting this thread!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Rosie- i'm sending a :af: to all of Pittsburgh to make sure you're covered! But would be nice to share your birthday month, I share mine with my mum, i'm 13th and she's backward being the 31st, kinda fun!!! At this point, if all goes well ours will share with 2 of my best friends! Thanks, I think, :haha: for your twin blessing! You lot will probably be the first to know, but gimme a few weeks to find out, :rofl: 

Going to :sleep::sleep::sleep:, very excitedly - clean sheets - my absolute fav!!!! :headspin: Have a fabulous day Rosie, enjoy your boating!!! :flower::flower: The rest of you, most already sleeping, bc its 1am, hope you slept well, temped early, charted immediately, :haha: and have a great Sunday


----------



## Pammy31

ok ladies i have a bbt thermometer when is the best time to start temping?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Good morning lovely ladies!

Pammy i would start temping tomorrow as soon as you wake up :) doesnt matter that it is mid cycle as it will still give you great data - make sure when you set up your chart on FF that you put it in your signature so we can all stalk!

AFM still no real symptoms - although am a little gassy haha: TMI). 6dpo and temp is up again! Woohoo! :wohoo:

Another lovely day in Sydney today! Newbie hopefully that means it wasn't too chilly when you got up at 6am... I am off to stalk your chart right now!

Everyone else I hope your Sunday is amazing... I'll be snoozing for another 30mins or so then off to church then off to the country and regional living expo at rosehill racecourse (we'd love to live in the country so go to the expo every year) then home to pack a few boxes then off to friends for dinner - they have a gorgeous 7month old that I can't wait to cuddle - clucky much!


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies, well a quick question? I know you're supposed to count CD1 as the day with "full flow" and not spotting, but yesterday even though I was bleeding it was a teeny amount and light pinkish and it was only after 4:30pm. I woke up with a "smudge" on my pad and only started bleeding properly once I got in the shower this morning. What do you reckon, would yesterday be CD1 or today? Hmmmm. 
I never had bad periods...my sister had awful periods and would have days off school, she would be doubled up in pain and sit on the toilet for hours while bleeding, my mum was the same so I'm glad I didn't inherit that!! BUT I will warn you that once you've had a baby they get worse, cramps etc, i found my uterus is much more sensitive, but I also have a retroverted uterus since Maggie so I get insane gas pain during my period. Lol!!

Pammy it doesn't really matter which day in your cycle you start, just make sure you start your chart at CD1 (put that you had a period on the date that you started bleeding!!). Take it at the same time everyday before you get out of bed!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie - woohoo for cross hairs and being officially 3dpo! :wohoo:

Our charts are quite similar - praying it is :bfp: month for both of us!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucy I'd probably put today as cd1 if yesterday was light enough to count as spotting - I know it delays things by a day on your chart but if it were me that's what I'd do :)


----------



## LLPM

Pauls_angel said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!
> 
> Pammy i would start temping tomorrow as soon as you wake up :) doesnt matter that it is mid cycle as it will still give you great data - make sure when you set up your chart on FF that you put it in your signature so we can all stalk!
> 
> AFM still no real symptoms - although am a little gassy haha: TMI). 6dpo and temp is up again! Woohoo! :wohoo:
> 
> Another lovely day in Sydney today! Newbie hopefully that means it wasn't too chilly when you got up at 6am... I am off to stalk your chart right now!
> 
> Everyone else I hope your Sunday is amazing... I'll be snoozing for another 30mins or so then off to church then off to the country and regional living expo at rosehill racecourse (we'd love to live in the country so go to the expo every year) then home to pack a few boxes then off to friends for dinner - they have a gorgeous 7month old that I can't wait to cuddle - clucky much!

Have a lovely day angel! We're from the country and LOVE it! We moved to Sydney from orange so a huge change for us. We're moving to Erina in January to work at the central coast EV church for 2 years then moving up to morisset after that! Such a lovely place with the 'country' feel. We'd love to have a big enough plot of land to have a big vege patch,some chooks and space for the girls/kids to run around! :) we'll see...we're going into ministry and money isn't exactly extravagant! Haha. 
Have fun getting more broody! :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

I spent my primary school years in Rylstone (little town near mudgee with a population of about 750) and loved it! DH has holidayed in the country all his life too! Such a nice community feel and layed back pace of life! Wow Leichhardt after orange must feel quite busy! Central coast EC is great have visited before and always hear great things :)


----------



## LLPM

Thanks, I'm not worried about delaying CD1 if I put today as CD1 then my LP is 11days!!! :) 
Yeah we've heard great things about it, we've never actually been to a service there but it's kind of happened randomly and Andrew heard has invited liam to be trained there for a couple of years as we're going to do a church plant and figure the more training we get the better! :) 

Newbie, glad your ovulation has been confirmed, welcome to the 2WW! :) 
Angel your chart looks good too!


----------



## SJayne22

Angel your chart looks wonderful!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Llmp- i think today is your cd 1 so :wohoo: for LP of 11!!!!!! :thumbup:
Angel, newbie- both your charts are looking fantastic!!! FX!!!!!! 
Gorgeous day on the goldy- gonna do some gardening!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie - woohoo for cross hairs and being officially 3dpo! :wohoo:
> 
> Our charts are quite similar - praying it is :bfp: month for both of us!

Here's hoping!!!!

Just back from ride...legs are gone!! We ride early as my cycling buddy has little kids, and likes to spend Sundays with them, so we bash out 90kms, and he's back by about 11 or so to spend the day with them 

I can't sleep in anymore nowadays anyway (and that was before I was waking up super early excited to temp!!!!)

I hope everyone is having a fab Sunday, will have to read and catch up on the posts now :thumbup:

Btw, it was FREEZING out there on the bike at 6am!!!!! Lovely day now though ;-)


----------



## Melainey

Hello Ladies :) 

How is everyone? :happydance: Hectic weekend for me :)

Time to chill today hopefully but knowing DH there will be something to do :rofl:

My AF is so weird this month! First day was very light almost spotting (still counted it as CD1 haha couldn't wait any longer) second and third day was very light and today it is almost all gone again :) Hmmm :rofl:

DH is in the Kitchen hopefully he is cooking brekky hehe

It's bloody :cold: :rain: here Brrrrrrrr


----------



## Melainey

Newbie32 said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Newbie - woohoo for cross hairs and being officially 3dpo! :wohoo:
> 
> Our charts are quite similar - praying it is :bfp: month for both of us!
> 
> Here's hoping!!!!
> 
> Just back from ride...legs are gone!! We ride early as my cycling buddy has little kids, and likes to spend Sundays with them, so we bash out 90kms, and he's back by about 11 or so to spend the day with them
> 
> I can't sleep in anymore nowadays anyway (and that was before I was waking up super early excited to temp!!!!)
> 
> I hope everyone is having a fab Sunday, will have to read and catch up on the posts now :thumbup:
> 
> Btw, it was FREEZING out there on the bike at 6am!!!!! Lovely day now though ;-)Click to expand...

WOW 90kms I think I would die haha!!!

Your chart looks great newbie :) YAY for CH


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, nah, you get used to it!!!

Woohooh for ch....the only good thing about having to wait for them is like angel said earlier in the week, you effectively skip the first couple days of the tww!!!

Oh, ps melainey... :flasher:


----------



## Melainey

Newbie32 said:


> Lol, nah, you get used to it!!!
> 
> Woohooh for ch....the only good thing about having to wait for them is like angel said earlier in the week, you effectively skip the first couple days of the tww!!!
> 
> Oh, ps melainey... :flasher:

Hehehehehe :flasher: :holly:

Oh and my temp rose this morning again ... I'm confused :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Mine bounce around a bit during af as well  but they generally stay well lower than my post ov temps xx


----------



## Melainey

haha This ttc malark is so confusing hehehe!! 

Mmmmm DH is cooking lamb :drool:


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> haha This ttc malark is so confusing hehehe!!
> 
> Mmmmm DH is cooking lamb :drool:

Yep, keeps us on our toes! As well as very often throwing curve balls that confuse the crap out of us!!

Yummo!! :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Aaarrggghh! 

I've just checked in on the front page and realized im the eldest on this thread by at least a year or two!! Omg.

Now I feel even older! Maybe I should add a granny emoticon to my siggie....


----------



## Melainey

My DH is older :winkwink: hehehe You're only a spring chicken :flasher:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie- :jo: i think angel is only a year behind you, and a few are 30 and i'm nearly 30, and with your excerise routine i'm sure your 'younger' than most of us :rofl: 
:jo::jo::jo::jo: she's cute though hahahaha

mum2Q- is our group :baby:

Melainey- I'm currently on a :plane: coming for some lamb!!!! :haha: YUM!!! 

I had 2 cold meatballs and an apple w/ peanut butter for brekky :wacko: :rofl: 

and just cried at a silver medallists' reaction at his medal ceremoney for some sport i care nothing about :nope: pathetic!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

There she is!! You found my new self portrait 2mums!!

Anyone know how to change your profile pic to an emoticon???

Hahahaha ;-)

Ps, I'm still old! 33 in 18 days. EW.


----------



## Melainey

hahahahaha :jo: hahahahahhaaha

Love it!!!

Yay come on over 2mums :winkwink: more the merrier :haha:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> Hello Ladies :)
> 
> How is everyone? :happydance: Hectic weekend for me :)
> 
> Time to chill today hopefully but knowing DH there will be something to do :rofl:
> 
> My AF is so weird this month! First day was very light almost spotting (still counted it as CD1 haha couldn't wait any longer) second and third day was very light and today it is almost all gone again :) Hmmm :rofl:
> 
> DH is in the Kitchen hopefully he is cooking brekky hehe
> 
> It's bloody :cold: :rain: here Brrrrrrrr

Implantation??? Hopeful :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: aka newbie-- :haha: still taking bets your body in younger than mine!!! What are you doing for your birthday this year? anything special? 

Melainey- :holly:

angel - i was wondering the same thing about her, maybe.... exciting!!!! keep temping Melainey!!!!!!!!!!!! FX


----------



## Newbie32

Hopefully unable to drink!!! Who knows, but a baby wouldn't be a bad birthday present would it!!!!

Af due on dh's birthday as well...we shall see!

Maybe a walking frame? Hehehe


----------



## Maddy40

Newbie32 said:


> Aaarrggghh!
> 
> I've just checked in on the front page and realized im the eldest on this thread by at least a year or two!! Omg.
> 
> Now I feel even older! Maybe I should add a granny emoticon to my siggie....

I doubt it! I'm 40 and from the look of your photo, you are waaaay younger!


----------



## Newbie32

Aw, thanks maddy 

Kinda attached to my granny now :jo: :jo:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Hopefully unable to drink!!! Who knows, but a baby wouldn't be a bad birthday present would it!!!!
> 
> Af due on dh's birthday as well...we shall see!
> 
> Maybe a walking frame? Hehehe

:jo: cheers to not drinking on your birthday!!!!! :drunk: FX for the best birthday present ever, a baby!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully DH gets a great birthday of no :af: in the house!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks 2mums!!!

I really hope we can all join the 'bean in the oven' club with you very soon!!!


----------



## Pammy31

Melainey said:


> Hello my lovlies :happydance:
> 
> Not much to catch up on thank god hehehe
> 
> LLPM - Sorry Af got you :( we will get that eggy this month :)
> I never really have long heavy periods anymore! Used to be crippled as a kid but have grown out of them thank jaysus haha!!! Mine are generally only 4/5 days long and pretty lihgt :)
> 
> xx

Hey Melainey... I seem to have the same cycle length and bleeding days. I have had a 34 day cycle for 2 months now but that can change. I also showed my partner all those flasher icons and he laughed. I am so happy Peter has embraced me learning about my body more.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png


----------



## LLPM

Afternoon! Newbie you aren't old...I think aquiss has been the youngest actually, I'm sure she was only 19??! 

I've had a nice day so far...DH went out to play with his new toy 'aka coffee roaster!' when the girls had their rests so I decided to tidy our bedroom, at the moment it triples up as our bedroom/study/junk room - And it drives me crazy! I love sewing and find it de-stresses me heaps, but I haven't done it for a while as I'm sick of carrying my 20kg machine around the house trying to find a space to put it and then I have to pack it all away every time so the girls don't attack it...anyway I've decided to claim Liam's study desk as my sewing table so I can leave it up all the time! :) he doesn't know yet but seeing as he's only used it 3times in the last 3years I'm sure he won't mind. Hopefully doing something to de-stress will help. I think one of my biggest problems is stress...I always go through the whole "what if we don't ever get pregnant?" scenario and i know it doesn't help! So my 2aims this cycle are to de-stress (considered taking up yoga!) and stop worrying about the future! :) xx


----------



## Melainey

Angel & 2mums :happydance: Oh how I wish it was :haha: I will keep temping! NOt hopeful but yanever know :) :jo:

:jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: A zimmerframe would be a great pressie hey :winkwink: Or one of those chairs that bring you up the stairs :rofl: I have always wanted one of those hahahahahaha But seriously you are way younger fitness wise than me haha oh how I wish I could cycle 90Kms!! A baby would be the BEST birthday present :) Hopefully FX

Pammy - It is great to get to know your body I am sooooo glad that I started charting :D Best thing ever :) ANd it brought me to you lovely ladies :flasher:

LLPM - I LOVE SEWING hehe But I have never used a Sewing machine I have only ever done it by hand :) In the middle of making a bag at the moment and soon I will be sewing two little baby boy blankets for my brothers twins that should arrive in october :) 

2mums - :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: hehehe


----------



## Maddy40

What are everyone's Sunday night plans? I'm working!


----------



## LLPM

Melainey it's funny I can sew anything on a machine but I cannot hand sew for my life! I'm terrible at it! I like to make clothes for my littlies and they each have a summer weight quilt! I want to set up a handmade gifts business with the idea of making gift sets, mainly for babies, but also toddlers and children! I have a bunch of ideas, but I know to make it successful I need to do at least a little bit of market research, then do some product testing etc... My biggest passion with it all is using recycled fabrics. So for all my girls clothes I buy clothes from op shops, cut them up and refashion them! :) it makes everything unique and I like the idea of not adding to the demand of 'cheap' fabrics sourced from countries where child labour is potentially involved! :) the only problem I've thought of is that not everyone is pro-second hand and I'm sure that regardless of how many times things are washed there are some people that couldn't stand the thought of giving their baby a toy made out of recycled fabrics! What do you ladies think??! I won't be offended at all...:)


----------



## Melainey

Listen when I was growing up I wore hand me downs all the time as my mother did not have a lot of money! (I have 2 brothers and no sisters :rofl: ) and even tot his day am very into recycling etc.. And I know there are a lot of people like me out there! My hubby is very into saving the world ect... :rofl: We use enviornmentally friendly everything even toilet paper, washing powder, washing up liquid etc... So I say that it is a great idea that you have there :) (And if you need a partner to habd sew I am here hehehe :rofl: ) Go for it girl :) I still shop in op shops to this day if I get the chance :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Llmp- you're correct, Aquiss is the youngest at 19, but I guess I was including the 'core' of our group, that are here regularly. I like your goals too!!! Good ones! 
I used to sew alot more than i do now, both machine and hand sewing, but my de-stress at home activity is scrap-booking now!! 

Melainey :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: :rofl:

Llmp- i think your ideas are great, I'm all for up-cycling, I think its great! And you sound like you've got some good talents, resources and ideas. Have you looked into getting started on 'Etsy' - although not sure if its international, but might be a good place to start some research. 

Maddy- will be having a low key Sunday evening, had a big day full of work, and now i'm stuffed! So dinner and some Olympics on the tele and probably an early-ish night for me!!! You??


----------



## Newbie32

I just finished baking....choc cookies with choc chips and pistachio and cranberry biscotti....the house smells divine!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom I LOVE COOKIES hehehehe! 

I don't think Iam doing anything exciting tonight! Prob go for a drive and get ready to go to perth tomorrow! (DH has an interview :) )


----------



## Newbie32

Quiet night for me too 

Knackered from today and 6am spin class tomorrow so up at 5! 

So I think an early night, which will bring next temping closer!!!!

Hope it keeps going up! Angel your chart is looking sensational Hun!


----------



## Melainey

I feel knackered too and I haven't done much :cry: 

It's only 15:45 and it feels sooooo much later!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

That's normal!!!!

I'm find I feel knackered both when really busy running around but also when I just chillax and don't do much at all...

:flasher: :flasher:


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha I know :rofl: It's crazy! :flasher: 

I think i'm coming down with something tho! I feel a little ill :(


----------



## Newbie32

Oh no!!

Feel better soon hun xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

damn, that nap fairy got me again!!! :sleep: been soo tired!!!! so not as a early night as expected, but have a big day tomorrow so need more sleep!!


----------



## SJayne22

Hi everybody, temp is the same today so not sure if that's a bad thing as hoped it would go up! Had loads of dull cramps yesterday as if af was coming today! Ff has only given me 35 points for 9 dpo so not very hopeful! I said to Dh yesterday that I just don't feel right, it's driving me crazy! :wacko:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

HI LADIES!!!!

sorry I've been MIA - have had a huge weekend! I have finally sat down and am going to start painting a firestation DH is building for the little fella!

I've been stalking the thread on my phone, but haven't had enough time until now to respond...so I won't try to jump into old conversations, I'll just jump in where we're at.

One thing I do remember reading though is from Melainey - I think we would get along very well as a lot of things you say sound just like me too!!! :)

so how was everyone's weekend?

2Mums, Ginny, hope your little baby bumps are warming up nicely ready to grow!! 

LLPM especially for having 2 kids, but also everyone who has children, I have a new found respect for you being about to have kids around & still find time to be on here so much!! It's kind of different for me cos we only have him of a weekend, so we usually get about and do heaps constantly, so don't really have much downtime. I still think it's great you can find time for all of us on here!!

newbie - whoa! you're crazy! haha I HATE cycling... loved it when I was a kid, but it's just not my cup of tea now (something we don't have in common Melainey..lol)but it's fantastic you get out and do it! good on you!

I forgot my thermometer last night, so missed temping this mornign :( very sad about it, as I've become just as much of an addict as teh rest of you!! but looking forward to tomorrow so I can see where I'm at.

sooooo good to be back! :):):)


----------



## LLPM

Lol mum2Q, thanks! I think for me it's a combination of things, firstly I'm really routines with the girls so I know when I can get on for 2mins here and there! Secondly as I said before I usually sew lots, but I'm out of the groove so this has become my creative outlet! Haha, thirdly I found having two easier than one (now that Maggie is old enough to play properly!) they entertain each other most of the time and have got to the point where they can resolve things so I feel like the look after each other! Maggie also sleeps for 2hours and poppy has a rest for an hour or so (watches a movie most days lol!) after lunch so I get time to myself then. They also go to bed at 7pm so after that I'm free to do whatever! :) 
I imagine if they were only here some of the time I'd want to make the most of it but because they are with me 24/7 I don't feel bad leaving them to their own devices a bit. They understand there's a time to have attention from me and there's times when they have to leave me alone! :) 

I hate it when I forget to take my temp or forget my thermometer!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, I know what you're saying. I was only saying to DH today that I feel it'll be so much easier to have one of our own cos we will be used to doing it every day. We are just so happy to have him, it's the best!!! I think this weekend is also worse as we went to someone else's house, so it wasn't just like bed at 7.30 and im free... normally it's like that when we're at home, but we were our most weekend!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> HI LADIES!!!!
> 
> sorry I've been MIA - have had a huge weekend! I have finally sat down and am going to start painting a firestation DH is building for the little fella!
> 
> I've been stalking the thread on my phone, but haven't had enough time until now to respond...so I won't try to jump into old conversations, I'll just jump in where we're at.
> 
> One thing I do remember reading though is from Melainey - I think we would get along very well as a lot of things you say sound just like me too!!! :)
> 
> so how was everyone's weekend?
> 
> 2Mums, Ginny, hope your little baby bumps are warming up nicely ready to grow!!
> 
> LLPM especially for having 2 kids, but also everyone who has children, I have a new found respect for you being about to have kids around & still find time to be on here so much!! It's kind of different for me cos we only have him of a weekend, so we usually get about and do heaps constantly, so don't really have much downtime. I still think it's great you can find time for all of us on here!!
> 
> newbie - whoa! you're crazy! haha I HATE cycling... loved it when I was a kid, but it's just not my cup of tea now (something we don't have in common Melainey..lol)but it's fantastic you get out and do it! good on you!
> 
> I forgot my thermometer last night, so missed temping this mornign :( very sad about it, as I've become just as much of an addict as teh rest of you!! but looking forward to tomorrow so I can see where I'm at.
> 
> sooooo good to be back! :):):)

Hahahaha....yeah, maybe a little crazy!!!

Nice to see you back mum2q


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum2Q- so good to see you back!!! Sounds like you had a busy but good weekend!! :dance: Time with the kids is always fun!! We missed ya.... looking forward to that temp tomorrow :coolio:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> Mum2Q- so good to see you back!!! Sounds like you had a busy but good weekend!! :dance: Time with the kids is always fun!! We missed ya.... looking forward to that temp tomorrow :coolio:

Yeah, I missed you too! All of you girls on here! yeah, was a great weekend, It will be nice to get back into routine! I'm off to bed now...I'm worn out! haha you sleep well and make sure you look after that little bean for you & OH!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:still so excited for you guys!

goodnight!:sleep:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> Mum2Q- so good to see you back!!! Sounds like you had a busy but good weekend!! :dance: Time with the kids is always fun!! We missed ya.... looking forward to that temp tomorrow :coolio:
> 
> Yeah, I missed you too! All of you girls on here! yeah, was a great weekend, It will be nice to get back into routine! I'm off to bed now...I'm worn out! haha you sleep well and make sure you look after that little bean for you & OH!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:still so excited for you guys!
> 
> goodnight!:sleep:Click to expand...

I bet you're tired, they have that effect :haha: When you and DH are finished with the firestation/car play thingy, could you post a picture, OH and I love that kinda stuff and I cant wait to make kitchens, work benches, fire stations/police/post office etc type things out of old recycled furniture and wood. Love to see what you two have created!!! Have a good nights sleep!!!:sleep::sleep:


----------



## Pammy31

time to hit the fart sack.... talk in morning ladies...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies I've been a bit MIA today too luckily I haven't missed too much! For those of you currently preggy (or previously) did you find you got super emotional around 6dpo? My poor DH my moods and emotions have been so all over the place I've been really teary and tired all day! I slept really well last night too and even squeezed in a Nana nap this arvo! He said to me today that he is hoping I'm preggy cos that would excuse my behaviour - poor boy! I'm hoping so too - of course! How are others today - have been thinking of you all and really hope you're well xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi ladies I've been a bit MIA today too luckily I haven't missed too much! For those of you currently preggy (or previously) did you find you got super emotional around 6dpo? My poor DH my moods and emotions have been so all over the place I've been really teary and tired all day! I slept really well last night too and even squeezed in a Nana nap this arvo! He said to me today that he is hoping I'm preggy cos that would excuse my behaviour - poor boy! I'm hoping so too - of course! How are others today - have been thinking of you all and really hope you're well xx

yes, can't exactly say it was 6dpo, but i did notice symptoms early (earlier than i thought i should) ranging from irritable, annoyed, happy, teary, sleepy, pee'ing alot, some nights i slept like a log, others i couldnt sleep (could have been excitement of ttc) also had a lot of cramping, twinges, tugging in uterus area (had to feel to ascertain that they were in a different location than AF, bc felt similar at times) I'm hoping for yours and def DHs sake you are pregnant!! Your chart looks great, what your describing could very well be early preg symtoms. Stay relaxed and try not to kill him, :haha: FX for you!!!!!! :hugs: (also OH has noticed that my mood swings are starting include positive, she asked why i was so chirpy at times, and weird times, like 3am and first thing in the morning--not normal for me, so there is hope!!:haha:)


----------



## Pauls_angel

I have had some weird twinges today like butterflies or light pressure in my lower abdomen - not painful just noticeable - trying not to get my hopes up though - thanks for replying! Have you had a good day?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> I have had some weird twinges today like butterflies or light pressure in my lower abdomen - not painful just noticeable - trying not to get my hopes up though - thanks for replying! Have you had a good day?

Days been good, got a lot done so feel good about that, bc i've been napping every day so trying to do a lot as to not feel like a lazy bum :haha: I understand about not getting your hopes up, its so hard though, esp when you've been trying and then you feel these things that you may have not felt in past cycles! I have my hopes up for you so you can stay balanced :) I think I would pee with excitement if you got a BFP, hahaha! :hugs: Hope your week at work is stress free, and yet keeps you busy enough so you dont drive yourself crazy! :headspin: FX!!! Looking forward to your temp tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm glad you had a great day :) i can understand why youre keeping busy - i het like that too esp in school hols after i get in at least one day of down time - so important to be productive! Thanks for your positive words- you always know what to say :) thinking I might head to bed now though as I have an early start and a busy day tomorrow! Am hoping I have a good temp tomorrow so there is something worth stalking on my chart lol :) night! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

good night ladies :hugs:
:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :happydance: Busy weekend for all it seems :)

I have also been MIA this weekend :) I really hope you get your BFP this month Angel :) Looking great!

Up at 5am in the morning to go to perth for DH's job interview :) So should really go to :sleep: :rofl: :flasher:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Good morning Ladies!!! I just got back from my overnight boating trip, feels good to be home!!! :witch: arrived this morning! Ugh I hate her....not surprised just disappointed, I know I should just be grateful she came at all and didn't have to wait so long like you did last month poor Melainey :flasher: haha. You have all been chatty, I'm sorry I missed all the great convo! Didn't get any coverage where we went boating! :dohh: 

Newbie- as much as I love :jo:, you could :bike: circles around me, if anyone one here needs a chair lift, it's me!!!!! Haha

Jayne- fingers crossed this is your month, :af: :bfp:

Pammy- glad to hear your DH is embracing temping, mine seems fine with it as well!! 

Trying2- I love etsy too! I always buy stuff from there, just bought 2 newborn owl hats for friends babies, cutest things ever!!! I love how hormonal you ate, means that bean(s) is/are :oneofeach: super sticky :happydance:

Mum2- glad to see you again!!! :flower:

Angel- Fx crossed this is your month! You deserve a :bfp:! I can't thank you enough for creating this group!!! 2WW is definitely the hardest!!!!

Melainey- happy you survived camping and are back! :flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher:

Update on starting month 5 TTC- I have decided I am pulling out the big guns this month, going to stat temping/ charting tomorrow, using preseed when :sex:, and take b6 to see if I can lengthen my luteal phase!!! Here's to May babies!!!!! :dust::dust:

Hope you all have a great day!!! Xoxo. :flower:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning lovely ladies :)
I'm a little confused - took temp this morning at it said 36.0, took it again straight away (only 2 mins later) cos I thought maybe it was wrong being so low and it was 36.5 took it 3 more times (stupid I know!) and got 36.7, 36.5, 36.5. If I put 36.5 FF changes my ov date to cd21. If I put 36.0 nothing happens and ov stays at cd17. Have gone with this latter option as that is what I would have put if I only temped once... Such a goose for temping more than once have just confused myself and now have to wait 24hrs to temp again! Advice about whether you think I entered the right temp would be great! Thanks ladies - I'll update the front page later today if I get a chance xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Angel, I would keep it as is, here is what I found on FF when I went into FAQs:

A single temperature point doesn't usually carry much significance on its own as individual temperatures can be affected by so many factors, both hormonal and non-hormonal. What you are looking for are trends and patterns over time.

If your temperature dips several times before your period is expected, then it could mean that you are not taking your temperature accurately (especially if you are not taking it at the same time) or that you did not really ovulate.


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Morning lovely ladies :)
> I'm a little confused - took temp this morning at it said 36.0, took it again straight away (only 2 mins later) cos I thought maybe it was wrong being so low and it was 36.5 took it 3 more times (stupid I know!) and got 36.7, 36.5, 36.5. If I put 36.5 FF changes my ov date to cd21. If I put 36.0 nothing happens and ov stays at cd17. Have gone with this latter option as that is what I would have put if I only temped once... Such a goose for temping more than once have just confused myself and now have to wait 24hrs to temp again! Advice about whether you think I entered the right temp would be great! Thanks ladies - I'll update the front page later today if I get a chance xx

OOOOOOOH Angel!!! This could SO be an implantation dip.....

I have EVERYTHING crossed that it jumps straight back up and even higher tomorrow hun!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Morning lovely ladies :)
> I'm a little confused - took temp this morning at it said 36.0, took it again straight away (only 2 mins later) cos I thought maybe it was wrong being so low and it was 36.5 took it 3 more times (stupid I know!) and got 36.7, 36.5, 36.5. If I put 36.5 FF changes my ov date to cd21. If I put 36.0 nothing happens and ov stays at cd17. Have gone with this latter option as that is what I would have put if I only temped once... Such a goose for temping more than once have just confused myself and now have to wait 24hrs to temp again! Advice about whether you think I entered the right temp would be great! Thanks ladies - I'll update the front page later today if I get a chance xx
> 
> OOOOOOOH Angel!!! This could SO be an implantation dip.....
> 
> I have EVERYTHING crossed that it jumps straight back up and even higher tomorrow hun!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

OOOH I hope you are right Newbie!

Rosie - thanks for your advice - I didn't even think to check the FAQs on FF :dohh:

How are others feeling today?

xx:hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Morning lovely ladies :)
> I'm a little confused - took temp this morning at it said 36.0, took it again straight away (only 2 mins later) cos I thought maybe it was wrong being so low and it was 36.5 took it 3 more times (stupid I know!) and got 36.7, 36.5, 36.5. If I put 36.5 FF changes my ov date to cd21. If I put 36.0 nothing happens and ov stays at cd17. Have gone with this latter option as that is what I would have put if I only temped once... Such a goose for temping more than once have just confused myself and now have to wait 24hrs to temp again! Advice about whether you think I entered the right temp would be great! Thanks ladies - I'll update the front page later today if I get a chance xx
> 
> OOOOOOOH Angel!!! This could SO be an implantation dip.....
> 
> I have EVERYTHING crossed that it jumps straight back up and even higher tomorrow hun!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> OOOH I hope you are right Newbie!
> 
> Rosie - thanks for your advice - I didn't even think to check the FAQs on FF :dohh:
> 
> How are others feeling today?
> 
> xx:hugs:Click to expand...

You see if that was me, i would have buckleys of a good nights sleep tonight! I'd be hanging to go back to bed right now and sleep through until tomorrow morning just to get my temp!!!!! :haha:

Everything crossed angel (which is much easier sat at my desk than running around a netball court or on a bike :dohh: )

AFM...4 dpo is boring!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm sure I will be exactly the same tonight when it comes to trying to sleep! Hopefully the fact that I am exhauseted (and it's only 8:30am!) will mean that I will sleep really well despite being excited about tomorrow's temp!

Your chart is looking awesome Newbie! Hopefully your temp will continue to climb tomorrow too! xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

morning girls!

Angel - sorry to hear about your mood swings. My poor DH has been copping it lately too...PMS is to be blamed for mine, I hope yours is pregnancy!!! As for temps, I think you did the right thing. The others probably jumped up slightly as you would have been moving around a bit, so even though it is lower than you expected, it's the most accurate. It's not a bad sign that it's below your cover line either, FF says that is only a visual too to help identify a biphasic chart, and has no bearing on what your temp actually means! 

2mums - I will defo post a pic. It's sort of like a mini town thing, I have a few more things to paint and DH has to finish putting it together, so probably by the end of the week it will be done as we have a busy week! 

Have a great day lovely ladies!!

xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Oh and my birthday is 28th Nov 87' :happydance:
> 
> What's everyones names? (If you want to tell that is you don't have to haha)
> 
> Mine is actually Elaine :) But I got the nicname Melainey from a little aborigional girl :) She got confused between myself and my friend mell haha hence melainey :) Was so cute that I had to keep it :happydance: I miss my little aborigional babies :) They are the cutest :hugs:
> 
> x

Mine's Amanda


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> I was just wondering when everyones birthdays are (no need to include your year of birth in your birthdate if you'd prefer not to) - would be nice to include them on the front page so we can wish each other happy birthday without having to say 'so it's my birthday today...'
> 
> Mine is 21st June 1981 - currently 31 :)

12 May - 1972. Think I am the oldest!


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Morning lovely ladies :)
> I'm a little confused - took temp this morning at it said 36.0, took it again straight away (only 2 mins later) cos I thought maybe it was wrong being so low and it was 36.5 took it 3 more times (stupid I know!) and got 36.7, 36.5, 36.5. If I put 36.5 FF changes my ov date to cd21. If I put 36.0 nothing happens and ov stays at cd17. Have gone with this latter option as that is what I would have put if I only temped once... Such a goose for temping more than once have just confused myself and now have to wait 24hrs to temp again! Advice about whether you think I entered the right temp would be great! Thanks ladies - I'll update the front page later today if I get a chance xx

I'd put the first one in. Impantation dip! :)


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Melainey it's funny I can sew anything on a machine but I cannot hand sew for my life! I'm terrible at it! I like to make clothes for my littlies and they each have a summer weight quilt! I want to set up a handmade gifts business with the idea of making gift sets, mainly for babies, but also toddlers and children! I have a bunch of ideas, but I know to make it successful I need to do at least a little bit of market research, then do some product testing etc... My biggest passion with it all is using recycled fabrics. So for all my girls clothes I buy clothes from op shops, cut them up and refashion them! :) it makes everything unique and I like the idea of not adding to the demand of 'cheap' fabrics sourced from countries where child labour is potentially involved! :) the only problem I've thought of is that not everyone is pro-second hand and I'm sure that regardless of how many times things are washed there are some people that couldn't stand the thought of giving their baby a toy made out of recycled fabrics! What do you ladies think??! I won't be offended at all...:)

Fantastic idea. I don't think people have a problem with recycled fabric any more - we're more aware of the positive side these days


----------



## lisamfr

Good Morning Ladies,

Wow you have all been so busy chatting over the weekend. Sorry I have missed a lot. I had a busy weekend I did pop in from time to time to ready all your post & to see how everyone was doing. 

We went to the farm on Friday & my daughter had a ball feeding Sheep, Goats, Cows, horses & Deer. She loved running after all the ducks. She took her first step on Mother&#8217;s day and now we can&#8217;t stopper her. 

Friday night I headed out on the town with some beautiful ladies from my Mothers Group. We had a ball. We celebrated our one year as being new mum&#8217;s. 

Saturday DH let me sleep in after getting home at 2am. Then it we a day for cleaning the house. DH went to the movie to see Batman with the Father&#8217;s from our Mothers Group. 

Sunday we had family over for lunch. The weekends go to quick. Today I am back at work.

My birthday is 1st May I am currently 32. These days I have to think about the number. CD 7 and AF is finally gone yay. I am sooo excited to start trying again this month. 

After reading the new post this morning. I think I better get some work done. Have a great Monday ladies. xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Morning all - took me ages to catch up the posts from the weekend!
Had a fantastic weekend here - put the bouncing castle up on Saturday and Harrison had a ball playing in there. 
My chart is all over the shop - no idea what's happening with it!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh yeah, forgot the names. I'm Shell (Michelle) 

Also I think recycled fabrics will be a hit. Maybe even offer a 'custom made' service where people can suPply their own fabric? Might be an option for those who want new for their children?


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Oh yeah, forgot the names. I'm Shell (Michelle)
> 
> Also I think recycled fabrics will be a hit. Maybe even offer a 'custom made' service where people can suPply their own fabric? Might be an option for those who want new for their children?

ooh good idea - imagine getting something cuddly made from a loved outfit your child wore


----------



## Trying2b2mums

This is what I get for sleeping in, a myriad of posts to catch up on, secretely love it, ok not so secretely :rofl: Here goes:
Melainey- I hope you and DH have a fun safe car ride filled with punch bug games and singing MJ songs!!! :rofl: And best of luck for his interview!! FX :hugs: 
Rosie- jealous of your time on the boat, i love the water and cant get enough time on it, kayaking or boating or anything, so fun and relaxing (most of the time, haha) Sorry :witch: showed up, but hoping she passes quickly and painlessly and you can get on to :sex: again!!! Not that it made the difference, but who knows, but things i did differently this cycle, when i got our BFP: started drinking grapefruit juice, and taking evening primrose oil from AF - OV, we also sang/talked to the follicle, :spermy: and egg!!! I havent bought anything off Etsy yet, but have a lot of friends that sell their homemade stuff on there, and i've seen sooo much cute stuff!!! You and your twins, hahahaha, I am an emotional mess though, glad its a good sign! 
Angel- i think you were right to put first temp too, and I also think it could be implantation dip!!! FX!!! :hugs: 
Mum2Q- sounds just awesome, cant wait to see it, but those things do take time, have to wait for each stage, paint to dry, etc... You have a good day too! :hugs:
Lisa- sounds like your weekend was extremely busy and loads of fun. I love that your fathers from the mothers group hang out together too, they deserve the outlet jsut as much!!! get to that :sex: and FX for a sticky egg this month for you!!!!! 
And for LLmp- i like the girls' ideas here, custom stuff, where people can bring you their old (or new) fabric for clothes or like 2woohoo said a cuddly - love that idea!!! 
Off the the gym, then to get my bloods done!!! And another day of awesome weather, so hopefully some more work outside!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Number2

Hmmm...to me, it looks like you might have o'd on CD 13 with a fallback rise on CD 14 and then back up again.... thoughts?


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Hi Number2
> 
> Hmmm...to me, it looks like you might have o'd on CD 13 with a fallback rise on CD 14 and then back up again.... thoughts?

Thanks - I think that might be right. Not sure why my temps were so up and down this month. Last month it was so clear and it was my first month charting - I thought "Oh how easy this is" - haha!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Number2
> 
> Hmmm...to me, it looks like you might have o'd on CD 13 with a fallback rise on CD 14 and then back up again.... thoughts?
> 
> Thanks - I think that might be right. Not sure why my temps were so up and down this month. Last month it was so clear and it was my first month charting - I thought "Oh how easy this is" - haha!Click to expand...

Yeah I think a dip before O is quite normal as the body gears up, and if a fallback rise could explain the other one, then your chart is much more 'normal' looking!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> This is what I get for sleeping in, a myriad of posts to catch up on, secretely love it, ok not so secretely :rofl: Here goes:
> Melainey- I hope you and DH have a fun safe car ride filled with punch bug games and singing MJ songs!!! :rofl: And best of luck for his interview!! FX :hugs:
> Rosie- jealous of your time on the boat, i love the water and cant get enough time on it, kayaking or boating or anything, so fun and relaxing (most of the time, haha) Sorry :witch: showed up, but hoping she passes quickly and painlessly and you can get on to :sex: again!!! Not that it made the difference, but who knows, but things i did differently this cycle, when i got our BFP: started drinking grapefruit juice, and taking evening primrose oil from AF - OV, we also sang/talked to the follicle, :spermy: and egg!!! I havent bought anything off Etsy yet, but have a lot of friends that sell their homemade stuff on there, and i've seen sooo much cute stuff!!! You and your twins, hahahaha, I am an emotional mess though, glad its a good sign!
> Angel- i think you were right to put first temp too, and I also think it could be implantation dip!!! FX!!! :hugs:
> Mum2Q- sounds just awesome, cant wait to see it, but those things do take time, have to wait for each stage, paint to dry, etc... You have a good day too! :hugs:
> Lisa- sounds like your weekend was extremely busy and loads of fun. I love that your fathers from the mothers group hang out together too, they deserve the outlet jsut as much!!! get to that :sex: and FX for a sticky egg this month for you!!!!!
> And for LLmp- i like the girls' ideas here, custom stuff, where people can bring you their old (or new) fabric for clothes or like 2woohoo said a cuddly - love that idea!!!
> Off the the gym, then to get my bloods done!!! And another day of awesome weather, so hopefully some more work outside!!!

We understand...after all, you're sleeping for 2 (or 3.... :winkwink:)

GL with those bloods! How quickly will you get the results back! IF HCG is super super high....could be another sign of double the fun!!!

Im excited for you!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Ladies! Sorry I still haven't updated the front page - I promise I will get to it sometime today :) 

Welcome back Lisa and number2woohoo! We've missed you!

2mums - praying all goes well with the blood test - can't wait to hear your results!

Lucy - I love love love your sewing business idea - can;t wait to have my own little sweet one to buy things for... have lots of friends with bubs though so even if it takes me a while to conceive I'll still be a regular customer!

Love to you all - recess is sadly over - time flies past so quickly when you are busy!

am on duty at lunch but may get a quick 2mins to say hi... if not I'll chat to you all after school xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lisa - you are exactly 1 year older than my DH - he has the same birthday as you! Must mean you are an extra nice person xx


----------



## LLPM

Wow thanks for all the support!! I'll be sure to let you know when I have a few 'sample products'. Love that idea of people sending their own fabric, it makes it very special and cheaper for people too as they only have to pay time & postage! :) thanks for all the input...if anyone has any ideas for awesome gifts for babies & children let me know...I'm open to idea's and keen for something original! :) I'm also trying to think of a business name...


----------



## lisamfr

Pauls_angel said:


> Lisa - you are exactly 1 year older than my DH - he has the same birthday as you! Must mean you are an extra nice person xx

Oh thank you Angel. that is soo sweet.


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone! Sorry I didn't get to post yesterday - was busy finishing my assignment and showing relatives our building site. We now have a roof and some plastic walls! yay :)

LLMP - that sounds like a great business idea! I also love the thought of sending in your own fabric. I have some of DS's baby clothes (and some of my own baby clothes my mum has kept) that I would love to incorporate into a cot/bed quilt. Can you post any pics of things you've made? I'd love to see them

Angel - hope that was an implantation dip! 

Hi to everyone else!! - sorry I have to cut this post short. MS has well and truly kicked in this morning :/ Funny enough last night I was a bit worried that I was feeling so good, and then wham this morning I'm horrible. My mum is kindly looking after DS for a couple of hours while I try and have a rest and get my energy levels back up.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie :jo: you're too funny, jumping on the twin bandwagon i see :haha: 
Took 9 big viles and 1 little vile of blood- feeling a little weak, haha. The nurse said DR should have the results by end of the day today, so i'll make my appointment for tomorrow 3pm ish so OH can come!!! And you all will be the 'first' to know anything. 
Llmp- check out etsy for some ideas, and i'm sure between all of us we can come up with some cute business name ideas for ya! first thing that came to my mind was tokens n treasures, but we can do much better than that! haha. I'll be a first customer as well!! 
Ginny- poor thing! Kinda jinxed yourself last night :) I know with your history you are unsure, but I still think its a good thing to have MS, that being said though, I dont have any.... yet! I am sure to, runs in the family, sorta hoping it hits me soon! But good thing you have your mum to help this morning bc it can really take it out of you! Feel better soon!!!:hugs:


----------



## LLPM

Hey Ginny, thanks. I actually set up a blog but went away just after I set it up and have never gone back to it so it only has 5posts lol. Im also a terrible writer & photographer so i wanted to better at both of those things before i restarted it, we're moving in January and I had the idea of 'fresh start, new business with blog etc' we'll see... It has the girls quilts on it anyway and a few bags I've made...it's www.handmade-by-lucy.blogspot.com.au don't laugh!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> Hey Ginny, thanks. I actually set up a blog but went away just after I set it up and have never gone back to it so it only has 5posts lol. Im also a terrible writer & photographer so i wanted to better at both of those things before i restarted it, we're moving in January and I had the idea of 'fresh start, new business with blog etc' we'll see... It has the girls quilts on it anyway and a few bags I've made...it's www.handmade-by-lucy.blogspot.com.au don't laugh!!

Love love love the duffle bags!!! I should take pictures of our quilts, made by my mum, well mine i helped with, OHs was her birthday gift last year from my mum, and my fav one, my mum has thousands of house and miles on it (she was travelling for work at the time of working on it, and has lots of hand sewn intricate work) is unfortunately safely in the states!! We love our quilts, i cant sleep without mine, and i dare say our little one will get one from mum too, my nephews each have one! They are nice bc they can be individualized, and made with so much love!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ginny- you poor thing, MS can't be any fun, but I agree, means that bean is sticky!!!!:thumbup:

LLPM- oh my, love your blog! Not sure who is more talented, you or your DH!!! Beautiful things!!!! 

Angel- the more I read I would agree, I'll bet that was an implantation dip!!! :happydance:

Trying2- cant wait to hear the blood work results!!! So excited!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Why not 2mums! :twingirls::twinboys::twingirls::twinboys::twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:

Im not sure if i would see twins as complete blessing or not tbh! Seeing how much my sister struggled with her twin boys would make it all very scary i think! I am actually not sure if i have a higher chance of twins because there is some family history of multiple ovulation...I would be really happy with just one!!! Dunno if :jo: could handle two at once hehehehehe :haha:

PS - CANNOT WAIT for your bloods!!!!!

:hugs: :hugs:

:jo: getting back to work now...


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Dunno if :jo: could handle two at once hehehehehe :haha:
> 
> 
> :jo: getting back to work now...



Hahahahahahahah:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yeah, it would be hard work, but will be happy if whatever and however many we have are healthy!!!! But one girl is prefered, but timing wise i think a boy is more likely, but dont tell OH :haha: 
done the dishes, laundry, lawns, made the bed, had a yummy chicken wrap for lunch, showered, now headed to the dog park!!! Then, i'll bet a nap is in order!!! haha
Hope everyone is having a fabulous monday/ sunday for rosie!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

wow you have had a busy day 2mums!!!

Im still stalking when i should be working....

Have a lovely :jo: nap for me!!


----------



## Pammy31

argh... here comes the bloatedness of the tww...and the half dark 2 days in a row opk...whats up with that???

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## lisamfr

LLPM said:


> Hey Ginny, thanks. I actually set up a blog but went away just after I set it up and have never gone back to it so it only has 5posts lol. Im also a terrible writer & photographer so i wanted to better at both of those things before i restarted it, we're moving in January and I had the idea of 'fresh start, new business with blog etc' we'll see... It has the girls quilts on it anyway and a few bags I've made...it's www.handmade-by-lucy.blogspot.com.au don't laugh!!

Love your blog Lucy. I wish I could make things. A lot of my girlfriend that have little ones do a lot of craft things on the side. You should set up a facebook page. That's what they have done.


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> Why not 2mums! :twingirls::twinboys::twingirls::twinboys::twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:
> 
> Im not sure if i would see twins as complete blessing or not tbh! Seeing how much my sister struggled with her twin boys would make it all very scary i think! I am actually not sure if i have a higher chance of twins because there is some family history of multiple ovulation...I would be really happy with just one!!! Dunno if :jo: could handle two at once hehehehehe :haha:
> 
> PS - CANNOT WAIT for your bloods!!!!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :jo: getting back to work now...

Newbie that awesome you sister had twins are they identical? I would love to have twins & it runs in our family too. My cousin has twin girls but they dont look identical. I am just worried we could have twin second time around and I would have my hands full with three under 2 yrs old.


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Why not 2mums! :twingirls::twinboys::twingirls::twinboys::twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:
> 
> Im not sure if i would see twins as complete blessing or not tbh! Seeing how much my sister struggled with her twin boys would make it all very scary i think! I am actually not sure if i have a higher chance of twins because there is some family history of multiple ovulation...I would be really happy with just one!!! Dunno if :jo: could handle two at once hehehehehe :haha:
> 
> PS - CANNOT WAIT for your bloods!!!!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :jo: getting back to work now...
> 
> Newbie that awesome you sister had twins are they identical? I would love to have twins & it runs in our family too. My cousin has twin girls but they dont look identical. I am just worried we could have twin second time around and I would have my hands full with three under 2 yrs old.Click to expand...

Yeah...they arent identical so just fraternal (which i think is from multiple eggs being fertilised? Pls correct me if i am wrong I am not a twins expert!!)

She now has another little 6 month old, so had three under three for a while there and talk about hands full!!! Though number 3 was her choice at that time!!!! Keenoooooo!


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> yeah, it would be hard work, but will be happy if whatever and however many we have are healthy!!!! But one girl is prefered, but timing wise i think a boy is more likely, but dont tell OH :haha:
> done the dishes, laundry, lawns, made the bed, had a yummy chicken wrap for lunch, showered, now headed to the dog park!!! Then, i'll bet a nap is in order!!! haha
> Hope everyone is having a fabulous monday/ sunday for rosie!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You know what - when the baby arrives you really won't care if it's a boy or a girl. I never believed that would really be true, but it is. I so desperately wanted a girl - and I had a boy. I actually cried a little when I found out it was going to be a boy, I admit (though not many admit it, it's more common than you'd suspect!). However I am SOOOOO glad I have my gorgeous little man! I am so lucky, he is just amazing.


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Hey Ginny, thanks. I actually set up a blog but went away just after I set it up and have never gone back to it so it only has 5posts lol. Im also a terrible writer & photographer so i wanted to better at both of those things before i restarted it, we're moving in January and I had the idea of 'fresh start, new business with blog etc' we'll see... It has the girls quilts on it anyway and a few bags I've made...it's www.handmade-by-lucy.blogspot.com.au don't laugh!!

Love it - I want a duffle bag like you made for your daughter! So cute!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Number 2 - I think you ovulated on cd 11 and you just had a random low temp. Not an expert, it's just my opinion... Whenever it was, I hope you caught the eggy!!! 

Llpm- one thing we made for my nieces is bouncer covers, they're padded with wadding and slip over the top and tie on. Great idea, was so handy to be able to wash when they spewed, especially as we often used them for feeding. I'll check out your site when I go home! 

2mums, I'm really excited about your results! It will put your mind at ease!!! Yay!!! 

Ginny, hope you feel better soon! 

Pammy, if it's not darker than the control line, it's not positive. It's common for there to be colour, but keep testing until its darker than the control. I thought it would be hard to tell, but the day I got mine, it was really obvious.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

number2woohoo said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> yeah, it would be hard work, but will be happy if whatever and however many we have are healthy!!!! But one girl is prefered, but timing wise i think a boy is more likely, but dont tell OH :haha:
> done the dishes, laundry, lawns, made the bed, had a yummy chicken wrap for lunch, showered, now headed to the dog park!!! Then, i'll bet a nap is in order!!! haha
> Hope everyone is having a fabulous monday/ sunday for rosie!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> You know what - when the baby arrives you really won't care if it's a boy or a girl. I never believed that would really be true, but it is. I so desperately wanted a girl - and I had a boy. I actually cried a little when I found out it was going to be a boy, I admit (though not many admit it, it's more common than you'd suspect!). However I am SOOOOO glad I have my gorgeous little man! I am so lucky, he is just amazing.Click to expand...

It's interesting that you say that, because I was wondering the other day what it would feel like to deliver a baby you thought would be something else, would it be disappointing etc... I am so set on a little girl, and would be happy with anything, but I never believe people who say they haven't thought about what they want it to be... I was worried i would get too wrapped up in wanting a girl it's be suck a shock having a boy. Lol I suppose it's different when you actually have them in your arms rather than the thought of it...


----------



## lisamfr

number2woohoo said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> yeah, it would be hard work, but will be happy if whatever and however many we have are healthy!!!! But one girl is prefered, but timing wise i think a boy is more likely, but dont tell OH :haha:
> done the dishes, laundry, lawns, made the bed, had a yummy chicken wrap for lunch, showered, now headed to the dog park!!! Then, i'll bet a nap is in order!!! haha
> Hope everyone is having a fabulous monday/ sunday for rosie!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> You know what - when the baby arrives you really won't care if it's a boy or a girl. I never believed that would really be true, but it is. I so desperately wanted a girl - and I had a boy. I actually cried a little when I found out it was going to be a boy, I admit (though not many admit it, it's more common than you'd suspect!). However I am SOOOOO glad I have my gorgeous little man! I am so lucky, he is just amazing.Click to expand...

I agree with you number2. I desperately wanted a boy- and I had a girl. I too cried a little when I found out I was having a girl. Howevr I am sooo glad to have my little girl now. I am so lucky she is a health little person. But know we are trying for our little Man.


----------



## Pammy31

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Pammy, if it's not darker than the control line, it's not positive. It's common for there to be colour, but keep testing until its darker than the control. I thought it would be hard to tell, but the day I got mine, it was really obvious.

I fear I am not ovulating at all... i will be charting for 2 more months and if no BFP I will get my progesterone checked. I think it is because I am a fuller figured lady.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> yeah, it would be hard work, but will be happy if whatever and however many we have are healthy!!!! But one girl is prefered, but timing wise i think a boy is more likely, but dont tell OH :haha:
> done the dishes, laundry, lawns, made the bed, had a yummy chicken wrap for lunch, showered, now headed to the dog park!!! Then, i'll bet a nap is in order!!! haha
> Hope everyone is having a fabulous monday/ sunday for rosie!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> You know what - when the baby arrives you really won't care if it's a boy or a girl. I never believed that would really be true, but it is. I so desperately wanted a girl - and I had a boy. I actually cried a little when I found out it was going to be a boy, I admit (though not many admit it, it's more common than you'd suspect!). However I am SOOOOO glad I have my gorgeous little man! I am so lucky, he is just amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you number2. I desperately wanted a boy- and I had a girl. I too cried a little when I found out I was having a girl. Howevr I am sooo glad to have my little girl now. I am so lucky she is a health little person. But know we are trying for our little Man.Click to expand...

I'm hoping for another boy! Can't believe that because I always wanted a little girl. But if I can have another one like my Harrison - well, he is just perfect. No, he really is. :) 
However, now that I know that you really do just love them, no matter what, it really doesn't matter if it's a girl as I'm sure the same thing would happen. 
So glad to hear I'm not alone in that initial reaction x
Now all I need do is worry that how on EARTH could I ever love another little human anywhere near as much as I love my Harrison. I can't understand how that could even be possible. I'm told by mums of more than 1 that it all works out just fine too! :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Number 2 - I think you ovulated on cd 11 and you just had a random low temp. Not an expert, it's just my opinion... Whenever it was, I hope you caught the eggy!!!

Me toooo!!!! :D


----------



## number2woohoo

Pammy31 said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Pammy, if it's not darker than the control line, it's not positive. It's common for there to be colour, but keep testing until its darker than the control. I thought it would be hard to tell, but the day I got mine, it was really obvious.
> 
> I fear I am not ovulating at all... i will be charting for 2 more months and if no BFP I will get my progesterone checked. I think it is because I am a fuller figured lady.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and CommieClick to expand...

So am I love. I'm sure you are fine, but hopefully a quick check can put your mind at ease xo


----------



## lisamfr

number2woohoo said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> yeah, it would be hard work, but will be happy if whatever and however many we have are healthy!!!! But one girl is prefered, but timing wise i think a boy is more likely, but dont tell OH :haha:
> done the dishes, laundry, lawns, made the bed, had a yummy chicken wrap for lunch, showered, now headed to the dog park!!! Then, i'll bet a nap is in order!!! haha
> Hope everyone is having a fabulous monday/ sunday for rosie!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> You know what - when the baby arrives you really won't care if it's a boy or a girl. I never believed that would really be true, but it is. I so desperately wanted a girl - and I had a boy. I actually cried a little when I found out it was going to be a boy, I admit (though not many admit it, it's more common than you'd suspect!). However I am SOOOOO glad I have my gorgeous little man! I am so lucky, he is just amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you number2. I desperately wanted a boy- and I had a girl. I too cried a little when I found out I was having a girl. Howevr I am sooo glad to have my little girl now. I am so lucky she is a health little person. But know we are trying for our little Man.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping for another boy! Can't believe that because I always wanted a little girl. But if I can have another one like my Harrison - well, he is just perfect. No, he really is. :)
> However, now that I know that you really do just love them, no matter what, it really doesn't matter if it's a girl as I'm sure the same thing would happen.
> So glad to hear I'm not alone in that initial reaction x
> Now all I need do is worry that how on EARTH could I ever love another little human anywhere near as much as I love my Harrison. I can't understand how that could even be possible. I'm told by mums of more than 1 that it all works out just fine too! :)Click to expand...

Yeah Audrina was a perfect little baby I was every lucky from day one she eat, pooed and slept from 12 middnight to around 7am. I am hoping the second will be the same.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovely ladies! I have finally updated the first page (including emoticons)... if I have made errors (likely :)) please let me know!

Lucy you are soo clever! I will definitely be a customer :)

2mums - I can't wait until tomorrow to get your results!!! 

Leaving work now to head home, tidy up a little as I have some ladies coming over for dessert - will jump on again hopefully before they come - and then straight to bed once they leave so I can wake up tomorrow and check my temp! (and stalk everyone elses charts!)

2woohoo I can't wait to see your temp tomorrow and the next day - hopefully FF will wack those cross hairs on early so we can all stop wondering what is going on there!

Chat more later on! xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: never did get that nap, i dare say it will be an early night for me! 

I know no matter what we have we'll be thrilled, to try and try for so long and have it finally work, how could you not love the little person(s). 
We both first wanted a girl, then i really wanted a boy, and now i jsut want a healthy baby, dont even care about the sex, we have a chance for a 2nd one later :haha: I bet i'll cry at every stage, i just cried at the voice, and got teary at the olympics, again!! 

as for twins, identical are when one egg splits, fraternal are when you release more than one egg! identical are more traced through families, but releasing more than one egg can also be genetic, but also occurs in a higher percentage of woman after 35 yrs of age. i too wondered about a single, then trying for number two and getting twins, ahhhh!! hahahahaha

edit- not totally correct re identical/fraternal genetics, not going to correct myself, but Mum2Q did below :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I have finally updated the first page (including emoticons)... if I have made errors (likely :)) please let me know!
> 
> Lucy you are soo clever! I will definitely be a customer :)
> 
> 2mums - I can't wait until tomorrow to get your results!!!
> 
> Leaving work now to head home, tidy up a little as I have some ladies coming over for dessert - will jump on again hopefully before they come - and then straight to bed once they leave so I can wake up tomorrow and check my temp! (and stalk everyone elses charts!)
> 
> 2woohoo I can't wait to see your temp tomorrow and the next day - hopefully FF will wack those cross hairs on early so we can all stop wondering what is going on there!
> 
> Chat more later on! xx

Woohoo!

Cannot wait to see your chart tomorrow angel!

Love the update 

I think :jo: will be getting an early one tonight also...sooner to bed, sooner it's morning!!

Ps, I'm Sasha (aka :jo: )


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy - I wouldn't be too concerned about no positive OPK - 2mums didn't ever get them and she is preggy now, so she obviously ovulates!

2 mums is right about the twins...except I'm pretty sure that fraternal are genetic and identical is more 'freak of nature' kind of thing and doesn't run in families. I haven't done a lot of looking into it, it's just what I've always thought...I may be wrong. Man I hope i'm right though, cos I don't want my egg to split as many times as my sisters did!!! hahah


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Pammy - I wouldn't be too concerned about no positive OPK - 2mums didn't ever get them and she is preggy now, so she obviously ovulates!
> 
> 2 mums is right about the twins...except I'm pretty sure that fraternal are genetic and identical is more 'freak of nature' kind of thing and doesn't run in families. I haven't done a lot of looking into it, it's just what I've always thought...I may be wrong. Man I hope i'm right though, cos I don't want my egg to split as many times as my sisters did!!! hahah

:rofl: :rofl:

Hahahaha...I reckon! Simply cannot imagine three brand new bubbas all at once!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, it was hectic...I moved in with her for 3 months as the 'live in nanny' they were on 3 hourly feeds & it took 1-1.5 hours to feed them all... then we had to do all the rest of the stuff - plus feed ourselves and also get some sleep somewhere. it would be physically impossible to do it on your own...even with 2 people in the early days...just too hard! 

Lucy - WOW!!!! your bags & bedspreads are amazing! I thought they would be way more ameture than that, but that's definitely something I would pay money for! Looks great!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

mum2q- i re-read what i wrote, you are totally correct, i got it backwards, identical are 'freak of nature' not genetic!!! thanks!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

those of you that have been pregnant-- or those that know from others experience --- Omgoodness, i cannot get over the pain in my :holly: right now, i mean i've always been big, about dd, but this last week, i think ive gained a size at least, and the pain is nearly unbearable, so heavy, tender, sore, etc i need to have a bra on of sorts at all times, i nearly wore one in the shower they hurt soooo bad. Around the house at night, no bra, just walking i have to hold them so they dont hurt. Is this normal?? seems a little extreme to me (im only like 4 weeks!!!) (cant find an answer on google :haha:)


----------



## Pammy31

Thank you for the support ladies... i hope i can give Peter a freak by getting a bfp when we get back from our holidays.


----------



## SJayne22

Hi everyone! I'm selina by the way! There is so much to catch up on! Angel, so jealous of your temp dip, hoping that's it's implantation for you :thumbup: 

Woke up this morning with my temp slightly up again but the most greasy awful face, washed it twice and still feels horrible. Wierd! Stupidly decided to poas and bfn but it's pretty early days! So emotional about everything, cried 3 times this weekend but don't know if that's because the big move is very close now. Felt absolutely freezing in bed last night and kept waking up suddenly but Dh said it wasn't cold. Maybe I'm just I'll :wacko:

Love this thread! X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne, with those symptoms i'm not shocked you POAS, give it a few days watch the temp and POAS again!! Sounds promising! :flower::flower:
When do you move? :dance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums - with the knowledge we share between us, we could rule the world!! hahaha Sorry to hear about your sore bbs! hopefully this doesn't last too long! From what I've read over the last 18 months, I think it's bad early on and goes on & off for the whole pregnancy, I think to start with is probably the worst as everything in there is getting ready to produce milk, once they've 'set up shop' they might settle down a bit for you! I know all through breast feeding that my sis had super sore boobs when she needed to get milk out!! some of the mummys in here might be able tos hed a bit of light on that one! 

Jayne, I think you possibly have an implantation dip there too! I know it's not a big difference, but is doesn't have to be...it still went up the next day after it! (7dpo)


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> Jayne, with those symptoms i'm not shocked you POAS, give it a few days watch the temp and POAS again!! Sounds promising! :flower::flower:
> When do you move? :dance:

Thanks, I'm really hopeful! We move on 23rd so arrive on 25th! It was Wierd, yesterday we went to see dh's mum and dad. They suprised us with a new puppy and I fell in love. It was Wierd that the feeling seemed mutual and he couldn't leave me alone. Everyone commented on it, he smelt like a baby! Am I officially in coockoo land now? :blush:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

SJayne22 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> Jayne, with those symptoms i'm not shocked you POAS, give it a few days watch the temp and POAS again!! Sounds promising! :flower::flower:
> When do you move? :dance:
> 
> Thanks, I'm really hopeful! We move on 23rd so arrive on 25th! It was Wierd, yesterday we went to see dh's mum and dad. They suprised us with a new puppy and I fell in love. It was Wierd that the feeling seemed mutual and he couldn't leave me alone. Everyone commented on it, he smelt like a baby! Am I officially in coockoo land now? :blush:Click to expand...

:haha:hehehehe thats funny! Yes, yes you are! haha don't worry I'm no better, I went to big W today and walked aimlessly around the baby section just looking at clothes, little tiny shoes, even cot sheets and little blankets,.....ssooooo ready for this baby to come along!


----------



## Pammy31

SJayne22 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> Jayne, with those symptoms i'm not shocked you POAS, give it a few days watch the temp and POAS again!! Sounds promising! :flower::flower:
> When do you move? :dance:
> 
> Thanks, I'm really hopeful! We move on 23rd so arrive on 25th! It was Wierd, yesterday we went to see dh's mum and dad. They suprised us with a new puppy and I fell in love. It was Wierd that the feeling seemed mutual and he couldn't leave me alone. Everyone commented on it, he smelt like a baby! Am I officially in coockoo land now? :blush:Click to expand...

sounds cute hope everything pans out for you.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks mum2q- i just never thought or expected it to be this bad :cry::cry::cry::cry:

i thought the same thing about Jayne, the dip, the timing could very well be implantation!!! 

i can't stay out of the baby departments, although i try, so i just skirt them and look from afar, hahaha its sooo hard not to buy just everything!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

animals know, they sense it early, dont know how early, but mine have obviously figured it out, i have at least one puppy on my lap at all times if not both, and the cat sleeps next to me at night, never done it before in 9 years, but the past 5 nights no fail she's been by my side!


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> animals know, they sense it early, dont know how early, but mine have obviously figured it out, i have at least one puppy on my lap at all times if not both, and the cat sleeps next to me at night, never done it before in 9 years, but the past 5 nights no fail she's been by my side!

Im so glad to hear that! Maybe I'm not going completely crazy! I'm so tired right now, haven't eaten since yesterday breakfast and no apetite. I dont think that is a sign because everybody seems to be starving when they get their bfp!? Literally can't keep my head up at my desk :sleep:


----------



## Pammy31

yeah my cats have been weird like that too.... hmm!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

SJayne22 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> animals know, they sense it early, dont know how early, but mine have obviously figured it out, i have at least one puppy on my lap at all times if not both, and the cat sleeps next to me at night, never done it before in 9 years, but the past 5 nights no fail she's been by my side!
> 
> Im so glad to hear that! Maybe I'm not going completely crazy! I'm so tired right now, haven't eaten since yesterday breakfast and no apetite. I dont think that is a sign because everybody seems to be starving when they get their bfp!? Literally can't keep my head up at my desk :sleep:Click to expand...

appetite comes and goes, everyone is different, but make sure to still try and eat regularly and take vitamins just in case!!! Don't bonk your head! :haha::sleep:


----------



## Newbie32

I feel your pain sjayne!!! Except mine is just from getting up to bloody early for exercise!!!!

I think a sleep in tomorrow for me (6am).

Have noticed I am really sleeping at the moment, waking up all night and having horrible night sweats, v unpleasant! Maybe I'm coming down with something...


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> I feel your pain sjayne!!! Except mine is just from getting up to bloody early for exercise!!!!
> 
> I think a sleep in tomorrow for me (6am).
> 
> Have noticed I am really sleeping at the moment, waking up all night and having horrible night sweats, v unpleasant! Maybe I'm coming down with something...

maybe your coming down with two little somethings :rofl:


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> animals know, they sense it early, dont know how early, but mine have obviously figured it out, i have at least one puppy on my lap at all times if not both, and the cat sleeps next to me at night, never done it before in 9 years, but the past 5 nights no fail she's been by my side!
> 
> Im so glad to hear that! Maybe I'm not going completely crazy! I'm so tired right now, haven't eaten since yesterday breakfast and no apetite. I dont think that is a sign because everybody seems to be starving when they get their bfp!? Literally can't keep my head up at my desk :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> appetite comes and goes, everyone is different, but make sure to still try and eat regularly and take vitamins just in case!!! Don't bonk your head! :haha::sleep:Click to expand...

I've been taking my conception vitamins but just have this fuzzy head feeling. Just feel I'll. Text Dh to say I feel exhausted and his contribution was to have a can of coke. I just want to go back to bed! Hope I get a bfp or will be going to the docs with the loss of apetite. It's quite worrying as usually snack at my desk and can't wait for lunch! Very Wierd!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

FX for you Jayne!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi - Yay I made it on before my guests come - they won't be here for 40 mins!

Loving that I had a fair few pages to catch up on after such a quiet bnb weekend! 

I want twins! I'd love boy/girl twins as I'd have my desired family all at once and only have to go through labour once! My SIL has twins - the first year - esp the first 6mths were really hard but now it is much easier and she loves only having to plan once for everything (birthday parties, vaccinations, etc). I've wanted twins as long as I can remember! My mum tells me that even when I was in primary school I used to say I wanted twin boys called Nicholas and Tristan... have changed my mind on the gender and the names but I'd still love twinnies! My Nana was a twin and my aunty has twins too - DH has twins on his side too both identical and fraternal (neice and nephew mentioned above) - not that he has much influence on anything! Of course I will be equally happy with one... DH told me I better make him a baby boy or else if it is a girl she had better like fishing... hehe - secretly I'd love a girl though. Mum and I have always been so close and I'd love to have that same bond with a daughter. I would love a boy too though so will not be too disappointed if I don't get my girl first time round.

Jayne I totally think you had a dip at 7dpo - I have been googling today (given my own dip) and everything I've read has said a dip can be as little as 0.3 degrees farenheit (even less in celcius) or well below coverline - hoping that means we are both in with a good shot!

Has anyone thought about baby names as yet... thinking esp of ginny and 2mums but others have also thought of them I'm sure!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain sjayne!!! Except mine is just from getting up to bloody early for exercise!!!!
> 
> I think a sleep in tomorrow for me (6am).
> 
> Have noticed I am really sleeping at the moment, waking up all night and having horrible night sweats, v unpleasant! Maybe I'm coming down with something...
> 
> maybe your coming down with two little somethings :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## LLPM

Hi, thanks for the positivity towards my blog...I know I need to get my ass into gear and just get on with it! Lol. 

2mums, I didn't have any issues with sore boobs till I started feeding, but my friend who is also big busted said hers were like that! Always really sore & heavy feeling! :( 

Angel, hope you have a lovely evening! 

I'm on my own tonight, but I have my sewing machines set up so might sit down and get back into the groove! :) I have some unfinished jeans for poppy that need some cutifying! :)


----------



## Newbie32

I'm just gonna put my :coolio: hat on for a moment and put it right out there that I reckon angel and sjayne are in baking mode!!

Angel I think for sure your dip is implantation, and sjayne your chart is going triphasic!!!

I can almost smell the bfps from here!!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Newbie32 said:


> I feel your pain sjayne!!! Except mine is just from getting up to bloody early for exercise!!!!
> 
> I think a sleep in tomorrow for me (6am).
> 
> Have noticed I am really sleeping at the moment, waking up all night and having horrible night sweats, v unpleasant! Maybe I'm coming down with something...

I feel the same! I keep waking up early and feel great but within a few hours I'm ready for bed again! Feel travel sick, think that best describes it, and yet with eating less my trousers feel tighter but I don't feel bloated. So scared to get my hopes up! Read a post that put a downer on things yesterday where someone posted that you don't get any symptoms until you are 6 weeks. Couldn't believe they were so negative! Upset me a bit!


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM said:


> Hi, thanks for the positivity towards my blog...I know I need to get my ass into gear and just get on with it! Lol.
> 
> 2mums, I didn't have any issues with sore boobs till I started feeding, but my friend who is also big busted said hers were like that! Always really sore & heavy feeling! :(
> 
> Angel, hope you have a lovely evening!
> 
> I'm on my own tonight, but I have my sewing machines set up so might sit down and get back into the groove! :) I have some unfinished jeans for poppy that need some cutifying! :)

Lucy I love that word "cutifying" am totally going to steal it!


----------



## SJayne22

Newbie32 said:


> I'm just gonna put my :coolio: hat on for a moment and put it right out there that I reckon angel and sjayne are in baking mode!!
> 
> Angel I think for sure your dip is implantation, and sjayne your chart is going triphasic!!!
> 
> I can almost smell the bfps from here!!!!

I hope so! I thought about the triphasic thing but ff hasn't flagged anything, don't even know if it does? Anybody know? Literally almost cried when I read this and the other posts, god I have a long way to fall if it's bfn :cry:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> I'm just gonna put my :coolio: hat on for a moment and put it right out there that I reckon angel and sjayne are in baking mode!!
> 
> Angel I think for sure your dip is implantation, and sjayne your chart is going triphasic!!!
> 
> I can almost smell the bfps from here!!!!

OOOOH Newbie I so hope you are right! Would be lovely to all have April or May babies in this thread!

Jayne (and others interested) there is a great week by week guide to pregnancy on the Huggies website... it says that while many people don't feel symptoms until 5 or 6 weeks in that you can definitely notice things before that... :)


----------



## Newbie32

SJayne22 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna put my :coolio: hat on for a moment and put it right out there that I reckon angel and sjayne are in baking mode!!
> 
> Angel I think for sure your dip is implantation, and sjayne your chart is going triphasic!!!
> 
> I can almost smell the bfps from here!!!!
> 
> I hope so! I thought about the triphasic thing but ff hasn't flagged anything, don't even know if it does? Anybody know? Literally almost cried when I read this and the other posts, god I have a long way to fall if it's bfn :cry:Click to expand...

Sometimes ff will, in my chart before last I got a possibly triphasic message...I'm not sure exactly what triggers it tho! FX!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna put my :coolio: hat on for a moment and put it right out there that I reckon angel and sjayne are in baking mode!!
> 
> Angel I think for sure your dip is implantation, and sjayne your chart is going triphasic!!!
> 
> I can almost smell the bfps from here!!!!
> 
> OOOOH Newbie I so hope you are right! Would be lovely to all have April or May babies in this thread!
> 
> Jayne (and others interested) there is a great week by week guide to pregnancy on the Huggies website... it says that while many people don't feel symptoms until 5 or 6 weeks in that you can definitely notice things before that... :)Click to expand...

What would your due date be if you conceived the cycle? As :coolio: predicts ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yes - my first girl will be Charlie Hope...next name for a girl is Andie (maybe middle name Tyla??) boys I like Harison, Hudson, Oliver....middle name will defo be Earl (DH's middle name & his pops name so something he wants to pass on) DH loves the name Quigley...we read it in a magazine...It has really stuck with us as the name for our child that hasn't even been conceived yet... lol I told him it can be our little bean's name while it's doing 9 months....but it will never make it onto any paperwork... lol that's where my screen name comes from. haha silly DH!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

22nd of April - the first day of hubby's annual fishing trip :) I wrned him about that though before we started ttc this month... I totally cried happy tears when he said we could try anyway as it has taken me 4 years to convince him he is ready to be a daddy. Cried again the other day when I said "you know if I am preggy...." and he said "Bubba I just know there is a little sweet one in there" with a big smile on his face! Tearing up now just remembering it!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

SJayne22 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna put my :coolio: hat on for a moment and put it right out there that I reckon angel and sjayne are in baking mode!!
> 
> Angel I think for sure your dip is implantation, and sjayne your chart is going triphasic!!!
> 
> I can almost smell the bfps from here!!!!
> 
> I hope so! I thought about the triphasic thing but ff hasn't flagged anything, don't even know if it does? Anybody know? Literally almost cried when I read this and the other posts, god I have a long way to fall if it's bfn :cry:Click to expand...

I got a 'showing possible signs of triphasic pattern' last time it pops up in the 'VIP' section, so I don't know if the free version gets it or not as mine hasn't gone back to that yet...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Love it! My fave girls names are Hannah, Sophie, Claire and Emma - with either Catherine or Grace as middle names.

For boys I love Noah, Jack, Mark, Matthew and Daniel - middle name will be Richard - DH's middle name, his dad's middle name and his grandfather's first name.


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> 22nd of April - the first day of hubby's annual fishing trip :) I wrned him about that though before we started ttc this month... I totally cried happy tears when he said we could try anyway as it has taken me 4 years to convince him he is ready to be a daddy. Cried again the other day when I said "you know if I am preggy...." and he said "Bubba I just know there is a little sweet one in there" with a big smile on his face! Tearing up now just remembering it!

Love it!!! So sweet :kiss::kiss:

If I managed this cycle it's Anzac day, 25th of April, everyone have the day off, Sasha's having a baby! :rofl: my parents always said I am ms melodrama ;)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna put my :coolio: hat on for a moment and put it right out there that I reckon angel and sjayne are in baking mode!!
> 
> Angel I think for sure your dip is implantation, and sjayne your chart is going triphasic!!!
> 
> I can almost smell the bfps from here!!!!
> 
> I hope so! I thought about the triphasic thing but ff hasn't flagged anything, don't even know if it does? Anybody know? Literally almost cried when I read this and the other posts, god I have a long way to fall if it's bfn :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I got a 'showing possible signs of triphasic pattern' last time it pops up in the 'VIP' section, so I don't know if the free version gets it or not as mine hasn't gone back to that yet...Click to expand...

I also got that message last month - but my temp always jumps up just before AF and stays high for the first few days before bottoming out again. Everyone is different though as most drop down before AF.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I loved Jackson - my friends just had a bub and named him Jack though, so that went out the window for us. I love Charlie & Andie so so so much, I've decided that I will name them that even if people around us have kids with the same name. I think that's why I'm so set on a girl, cos I love the names so much!

I also love noah, DH isn't so keen on it though.

Hunter is my favourite boy's name, but a crazy ex of DH's loved it and it reminds him of her, so he's not so keen. BOOO!


----------



## Pauls_angel

My DH only likes Jack out of all my fav's am just hoping I can twist his arm a little when decision time comes - he hasn't really talked about what he'd like (apart from Richard as a middle name) - he doesn't see the point before we need to... such a party poopah!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel- if by some miracle we do have twins, i'm the same as you, would want a boy/girl pair and then would be done all in one shot, but doubt that will happen!! Seems like you could end up with some though! Names as of now (and have been since we started trying - girl = madison (more usa name) , boy= heath (more aus name) (middle name for heath will be hawkins- grandmothers maiden name and we like how it sounds); but we wont do anything about it before born ie initials on stuff, bc we also think you can look at a child and that name may not suit them! But we also dont have any back-ups :haha:
Llmp- thanks for your advice from your friend, i just cant get over the pain/tenderness/heaviness!! Enjoy your night, sounds like it will be fun, productive and relaxing!!
Newbie- i agree, things look good for Jayne and Angel, but dont discount yourself either!!!!!
Jayne- no symptoms til 6 weeks is, excuse me, bullshit, I'm 4 and i've had symptoms since we got our bfp, on the 29th! Stay positive!!! That post is WRONG!
mum2Q- Love your names!!! All of them!!!
Angel- awwww :hugs: too cute, Dh is ready, FX for you this month, want it for you sooooo bad!!! Love your names too!!! 
:jo:newbie:jo: - :rofl: you know that day was just so you could have your bub while every one was off work in order to tend to you!!! :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i nannied a Hunter for 7 years, such a doll, and sooo handsome!!! Still love that name, and his sister was chloe! Cute pairing. Angel- he'll come around and get excited about names in no time!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks guys! Maybe mine might need a few more temps before it decides? Don't know! Totally not doing any work as can't stay off here but I am loving it! Sitting here with some very dull aches but not the same as AF. Not sure if I should test again tomorrow? Not sure I can stop myself! If I conceived this month he/she would be due 4 days after our 1st wedding anniversary! All DH could add was, 'that would be expensive'!!!! Men!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Angel- if by some miracle we do have twins, i'm the same as you, would want a boy/girl pair and then would be done all in one shot, but doubt that will happen!! Seems like you could end up with some though! Names as of now (and have been since we started trying - girl = madison (more usa name) , boy= heath (more aus name) (middle name for heath will be hawkins- grandmothers maiden name and we like how it sounds); but we wont do anything about it before born ie initials on stuff, bc we also think you can look at a child and that name may not suit them! But we also dont have any back-ups :haha:
> Llmp- thanks for your advice from your friend, i just cant get over the pain/tenderness/heaviness!! Enjoy your night, sounds like it will be fun, productive and relaxing!!
> Newbie- i agree, things look good for Jayne and Angel, but dont discount yourself either!!!!!
> Jayne- no symptoms til 6 weeks is, excuse me, bullshit, I'm 4 and i've had symptoms since we got our bfp, on the 29th! Stay positive!!! That post is WRONG!
> mum2Q- Love your names!!! All of them!!!
> Angel- awwww :hugs: too cute, Dh is ready, FX for you this month, want it for you sooooo bad!!! Love your names too!!!
> :jo:newbie:jo: - :rofl: you know that day was just so you could have your bub while every one was off work in order to tend to you!!! :rofl:

:jo: nearly stacked her walking frame reading that post 2mums, trying to :rofl:

I'll leave the :twinboys: or :twingirls: for you tho!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

SJayne22 said:


> If I conceived this month he/she would be due 4 days after our 1st wedding anniversary! All DH could add was, 'that would be expensive'!!!! Men!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: That would be fun though!!!!! 

POAS!! hahaha, i was such an addict, i like about 9 and that was after the bfp, :haha: but maybe look at your temp then decide, or just do it!!! :thumbup: and re port back immediately :rofl:


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> Angel- if by some miracle we do have twins, i'm the same as you, would want a boy/girl pair and then would be done all in one shot, but doubt that will happen!! Seems like you could end up with some though! Names as of now (and have been since we started trying - girl = madison (more usa name) , boy= heath (more aus name) (middle name for heath will be hawkins- grandmothers maiden name and we like how it sounds); but we wont do anything about it before born ie initials on stuff, bc we also think you can look at a child and that name may not suit them! But we also dont have any back-ups :haha:
> Llmp- thanks for your advice from your friend, i just cant get over the pain/tenderness/heaviness!! Enjoy your night, sounds like it will be fun, productive and relaxing!!
> Newbie- i agree, things look good for Jayne and Angel, but dont discount yourself either!!!!!
> Jayne- no symptoms til 6 weeks is, excuse me, bullshit, I'm 4 and i've had symptoms since we got our bfp, on the 29th! Stay positive!!! That post is WRONG!
> mum2Q- Love your names!!! All of them!!!
> Angel- awwww :hugs: too cute, Dh is ready, FX for you this month, want it for you sooooo bad!!! Love your names too!!!
> :jo:newbie:jo: - :rofl: you know that day was just so you could have your bub while every one was off work in order to tend to you!!! :rofl:

POW! You go girl!!! Glad you said that! :lol::lol: I thought it but didn't really have any grounds but as you have your bfp, you have every right!! Can't wait to hear about your journey, you must be sooooooo excited! :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

oh no no :jo: i was always taught to respect my elders and therefore i shall allow you to have all the :twingirls::twinboys::twingirls::twinboys:


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> If I conceived this month he/she would be due 4 days after our 1st wedding anniversary! All DH could add was, 'that would be expensive'!!!! Men!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: That would be fun though!!!!!
> 
> POAS!! hahaha, i was such an addict, i like about 9 and that was after the bfp, :haha: but maybe look at your temp then decide, or just do it!!! :thumbup: and re port back immediately :rofl:Click to expand...

I will do don't worry!!! I'm down to my last one so might buy a few more today as 2 for £3.99 so seems silly not to :haha: What dpo were you when you got your bfp?


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> oh no no :jo: i was always taught to respect my elders and therefore i shall allow you to have all the :twingirls::twinboys::twingirls::twinboys:

Hahahahaha....dh thinks I've gone mad as sitting here crying with laughter!!!!

I love :jo:, I think she suits me ;)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

SJayne22 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> If I conceived this month he/she would be due 4 days after our 1st wedding anniversary! All DH could add was, 'that would be expensive'!!!! Men!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: That would be fun though!!!!!
> 
> POAS!! hahaha, i was such an addict, i like about 9 and that was after the bfp, :haha: but maybe look at your temp then decide, or just do it!!! :thumbup: and re port back immediately :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I will do don't worry!!! I'm down to my last one so might buy a few more today as 2 for £3.99 so seems silly not to :haha: What dpo were you when you got your bfp?Click to expand...

we think 10, but dr says i have to be earlier than that to get such a good bfp, but... the most i could have been was 13/14 as i know exactly when we got our :spermy: from the donor :rofl: but i still think i was closer to 10dpo, but that is super early and not the norm, i will know more, i think, when we get bloods or ultra sound results. (and i'll keep sharing my journy, bc although not ttc i can't leave this group, love you all too much)

edit - forgot i secretly tested (OH didnt know) at 9dpo and got a faint line


----------



## Newbie32

SJayne22 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> If I conceived this month he/she would be due 4 days after our 1st wedding anniversary! All DH could add was, 'that would be expensive'!!!! Men!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: That would be fun though!!!!!
> 
> POAS!! hahaha, i was such an addict, i like about 9 and that was after the bfp, :haha: but maybe look at your temp then decide, or just do it!!! :thumbup: and re port back immediately :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I will do don't worry!!! I'm down to my last one so might buy a few more today as 2 for £3.99 so seems silly not to :haha: What dpo were you when you got your bfp?Click to expand...

:test: :test: :test: 

Everything crossed, and hope that temp stays beautifully high!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> oh no no :jo: i was always taught to respect my elders and therefore i shall allow you to have all the :twingirls::twinboys::twingirls::twinboys:
> 
> Hahahahaha....dh thinks I've gone mad as sitting here crying with laughter!!!!
> 
> I love :jo:, I think she suits me ;)Click to expand...

:rofl: i think she's cute!! :jo: and if only DH knew all the dirty details :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Hello Ladies :happydance: :flasher:

God I have missed sooooooo much hahahaha 

I have skimmed through the posts but too many to comment on hehe 

2mums - When I was pregnant my boobs were extremely sore before I was even 6 weeks! I couldn't even lieonmy stomach :cry: And I couldn't wear a bra in work ( I worked in a bar :haha: ) Soooo embarrasing!

Well I am so knackered with the weekend I have had :haha: I am an old :jo: myself these days! I drove all the way to perth today and around perth and I have decided I hate city people who drive haha they are sooooooooooo mean!!! :rofl:

My temps are still all over the place :haha: Haven't got a clue what's goin on!!

x Muchlove x


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> If I conceived this month he/she would be due 4 days after our 1st wedding anniversary! All DH could add was, 'that would be expensive'!!!! Men!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: That would be fun though!!!!!
> 
> POAS!! hahaha, i was such an addict, i like about 9 and that was after the bfp, :haha: but maybe look at your temp then decide, or just do it!!! :thumbup: and re port back immediately :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I will do don't worry!!! I'm down to my last one so might buy a few more today as 2 for £3.99 so seems silly not to :haha: What dpo were you when you got your bfp?Click to expand...
> 
> we think 10, but dr says i have to be earlier than that to get such a good bfp, but... the most i could have been was 13/14 as i know exactly when we got our :spermy: from the donor :rofl: but i still think i was closer to 10dpo, but that is super early and not the norm, i will know more, i think, when we get bloods or ultra sound results. (and i'll keep sharing my journy, bc although not ttc i can't leave this group, love you all too much)Click to expand...

Did I mention SO excited for your test results tomorrow!!! 

Not good for old :jo: heart, all this excitement!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne- how long is your LP normally??


----------



## Newbie32

Helllloooooooo melainey! Happy Monday Hun xx

Getting a bit late for old :jo:....so ladies, might have to have a cuppa tea and some snoozes :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> If I conceived this month he/she would be due 4 days after our 1st wedding anniversary! All DH could add was, 'that would be expensive'!!!! Men!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: That would be fun though!!!!!
> 
> POAS!! hahaha, i was such an addict, i like about 9 and that was after the bfp, :haha: but maybe look at your temp then decide, or just do it!!! :thumbup: and re port back immediately :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I will do don't worry!!! I'm down to my last one so might buy a few more today as 2 for £3.99 so seems silly not to :haha: What dpo were you when you got your bfp?Click to expand...
> 
> we think 10, but dr says i have to be earlier than that to get such a good bfp, but... the most i could have been was 13/14 as i know exactly when we got our :spermy: from the donor :rofl: but i still think i was closer to 10dpo, but that is super early and not the norm, i will know more, i think, when we get bloods or ultra sound results. (and i'll keep sharing my journy, bc although not ttc i can't leave this group, love you all too much)Click to expand...
> 
> Did I mention SO excited for your test results tomorrow!!!
> 
> Not good for old :jo: heart, all this excitement!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: i do believe you mentioned it, but dont worry love, memory goes with age :jo: :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey Melainey! Good job on the driving!!! I think your chart looks fine! It's normal for it to go up and down a bit.


----------



## SJayne22

Newbie32 said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> If I conceived this month he/she would be due 4 days after our 1st wedding anniversary! All DH could add was, 'that would be expensive'!!!! Men!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: That would be fun though!!!!!
> 
> POAS!! hahaha, i was such an addict, i like about 9 and that was after the bfp, :haha: but maybe look at your temp then decide, or just do it!!! :thumbup: and re port back immediately :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I will do don't worry!!! I'm down to my last one so might buy a few more today as 2 for £3.99 so seems silly not to :haha: What dpo were you when you got your bfp?Click to expand...
> 
> :test: :test: :test:
> 
> Everything crossed, and hope that temp stays beautifully high!!Click to expand...

Thanks!!! Very excited! :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> 2mums - When I was pregnant my boobs were extremely sore before I was even 6 weeks! I couldn't even lieonmy stomach :cry: And I couldn't wear a bra in work ( I worked in a bar :haha: ) Soooo embarrasing!
> 
> Well I am so knackered with the weekend I have had :haha: I am an old :jo: myself these days! I drove all the way to perth today and around perth and I have decided I hate city people who drive haha they are sooooooooooo mean!!! :rofl:
> 
> x Muchlove x

good to know, i love sleeping on my stomach, but its gotten really hard and painful. Lots of driving for you :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: city people can be rude on the road, stuff em :rofl: 
missed you melainey face :holly::holly:


----------



## Newbie32

P
M
S
L
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> :rofl::rofl: i do believe you mentioned it, but dont worry love, memory goes with age :jo: :rofl:

P
M
S
L
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:[/QUOTE]

:rofl: :headspin::headspin::headspin::rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

oh my, just hit the wall, terrible headache, probably too much excitement going for a teeny tiny nana nap :sleep: (its 830, but still expecting company, ugghhhhh)


----------



## Melainey

So 2mums I am very very excited to see your blood results of your quads ;) :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Thanks mum2Q :) Just after AF so probably just jumping about a bit hehe!

Yaah city people are evil on the road :haha:

Missed all my ladies very much so!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

you're crazy if you get back up! I say play the '24 hour stomach bug' and hit the hay for the night!


----------



## Melainey

Oh no 2mums :cry: Maybe you can have a quick nap before your company arrives??? :flasher:


----------



## Newbie32

I'm off to bed too, but at least I've got an excuse :jo:

Having said that, having quads isn't a bad excuse for you 2mums!!!

Classic melainey....;)

Night ladies, simply CANNOT wait for temps from sjayne and angel....I will be sleeping on the edge of my bed in anticipation!!

Nighty nights xx :howdy:


----------



## Melainey

Good night Sasha :happydance:

Have a great sleep ya old goat :jo: hehehehe

xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm going to head to bed too ladies!
sweet dreams everyone!
xxxx


----------



## SJayne22

So not fair that you guys are all going to bed and its not even lunch time here and I would love to be going to bed right now!!! Speak to you guys tomorrow, fx for high temps everybody : ) Xx


----------



## Melainey

I'm still awake :happydance: 

Are you in work Jayne?

EDIT: your chartlooks amazing Jayne :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

scratch that idea... I think I will stay up with you guys.. lol I'm having a bit of an FML day and I think I'd rather stay on here with you girls than go to bed by myself and lay awake!


----------



## SJayne22

Melainey said:


> I'm still awake :happydance:
> 
> Are you in work Jayne?
> 
> EDIT: your chartlooks amazing Jayne :)


Yeah im sat at my desk, yawning every 2 minutes! Finding it very hard going today! Seriously considering napping at lunchtime! Am I 90 already!!! :dohh: 

I'm trying not to get my hopes up as did get a bfn this morning and only got 45 points from ff and I think someone said you need 80?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

SJayne22 said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> I'm still awake :happydance:
> 
> Are you in work Jayne?
> 
> EDIT: your chartlooks amazing Jayne :)
> 
> 
> Yeah im sat at my desk, yawning every 2 minutes! Finding it very hard going today! Seriously considering napping at lunchtime! Am I 90 already!!! :dohh:
> 
> I'm trying not to get my hopes up as did get a bfn this morning and only got 45 points from ff and I think someone said you need 80?Click to expand...

I don't think you would have 80 by 9 dpo... it's hard not to overthink things, all this stuff is just based on the statistics of the site, you can be pregnant with a low score or not pregnant with a high score, it just means you're different to the majority... it's so hard not to get disappointed or get your hopes up from it though!


----------



## Melainey

Awwww mum2Q :hugs: :flasher: :holly:

Jayne I wouldn't take what FF says to be gospel cause they can only guess when you ovulated :happydance:

EDIT: Also I had like over 80 last month and I wasn't pregnant :cry:


----------



## SJayne22

Aw you must have been so excited, thats a real bummer that it gave you so many points! Hopefully it sticks this month! :thumbup:

Thanks guys, its soooooo hard not to take it as gospel but I guess at the end of the day that its just a computer program and our bodies are extremely complicated things!! 

Yay its lunch time, que me taking 5 :coffee: quickly followed by :sleep:!!!

Trying to design a logo for a dry cleaning company would probably send most people off to sleep tho!!! It helps me so much to get through the 2ww having you guys to talk to! Thanks for being there!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> Awwww mum2Q :hugs: :flasher: :holly:
> 
> Jayne I wouldn't take what FF says to be gospel cause they can only guess when you ovulated :happydance:
> 
> EDIT: Also I had like over 80 last month and I wasn't pregnant :cry:

:haha::hugs:thanks! your flashing always makes me feel better!


----------



## Melainey

I do it in real life with a few whickeys in me :winkwink: hehehehe :flasher:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, i'm sure it would be a bit boring trying to come up with that. although, defo a challenge to come up with something creative! enjoy your break Jayne!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> I do it in real life with a few whickeys in me :winkwink: hehehehe :flasher:

hahahaha I love it :haha::haha::drunk::drunk::headspin::friends::flasher:


welcome back 2mums!!!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Melainey

Yeah enjoy your break Jayne :happydance: and your nap hehehe

Hellooooooooo 2mums :) Did you have a nap??? :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ok, :grr: everyone that said 'quads' you come line up for an arse whooping!!! :yellowcard: 

hi Mum2q- glad you stayed up! :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yeah melainey, slept for about 20 min, actually took a panamax, headache so bad was making me nauseas. feel much better though now, still wont stay up too late, but needed a cuppa and cake :haha:


----------



## Melainey

hehehehe :blush: I would LOVE a multiple birth :) I really really really hope that I have twins hehe but it is very very doubtfull!! Apparenly my mums cousin had twins but that's it I think! My brothers missus is having them but obviously it runs on the mothers side hehehe

I'm bending over for my ass whooping hehehe!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2 mums, I'm rooting for a singleton for you! :) no arse whooping for me!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

\\:D/


Melainey said:


> hehehehe :blush: I would LOVE a multiple birth :) I really really really hope that I have twins hehe but it is very very doubtfull!! Apparenly my mums cousin had twins but that's it I think! My brothers missus is having them but obviously it runs on the mothers side hehehe
> 
> I'm bending over for my ass whooping hehehe!!

\\:D/ trust you to be bending over for it! haahahaha:haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey you might like it too much! :rofl: 

mum2q- thank you. although at the end of the day a twins of boy n girl would be good to be all done in one go, but that would be too perfect to happen plus OH is not on board with mutiples!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I know it's perfect to have an instant family, but after seeing multiples, I really appreciate having one-on-one time and being able to enjoy your children! it becomes a bit like a chore when its feed feed nappy nappy sterilise sterilise bath bath feed feed nappy nappy....etc... either way, I will be over the moon for you girls!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> I know it's perfect to have an instant family, but after seeing multiples, I really appreciate having one-on-one time and being able to enjoy your children! it becomes a bit like a chore when its feed feed nappy nappy sterilise sterilise bath bath feed feed nappy nappy....etc... either way, I will be over the moon for you girls!

yeah I think thats how OH sees it too. Will just get straight back to temping and charting bc we're not getting any younger, :haha: plus i think it will be nice to have them close in age, hoping its not another 8 cycle ttc, i think i'll have gotten better with figuring out ov, assuming body gets back to normal soon, but i know breastfeeding mucks that up a bit!


----------



## Melainey

Oh how i would love some cake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :plane: me some please or else I may have to :gun: heheheheheh

I have such cravings for something sweet but I have NOTHING hahah!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

friend brought over carrot cake, with walnuts no sultanas, just the way i like it, with some liptons de caff tea!!! i feel :jo:


----------



## LLPM

Hey! Welcome back Melainey...as expected it was quiet without you! 

Sjayne, fx'd with the testing! Your chart looks good...will be so excited to see another BFP!! 
By the way aphave you tried taking your vits at a different time of day? My folic acid made my stomach turn and made me soooo tired when I took it at night, now I'm taking it with lunch and feel heaps better?! Strange! Lol

Love all those names, we found it really hard to name our girls. We have Poppy Grace & Maggie Ruth. Before poppy was born we really liked Matilda, still love it but our surname starts with D so it was too full of DD's! Angel I have always wanted to call a boy Jack, but DH just isn't that keen on it. We have a boys name ready to go just in case but we've never told anyone. Alfie was our boys name before but my friend had a dog called poppy and then when I was pregnant with Maggie he bought a new dog called Alfie...so unfortunate so we had to change the name! Lol. 

Do you think you'll find out what you're having when the time comes? We had surprises both times (which i loved!!) but with #3 will probably find out. DH would love a boy and would want to know before it was born to avoid any potential dissapointment when it's born! 

2mums we have lots of twins in my family but we've avoided it as yet! There was also a set of naturally conceived Quinn's (5) on my mums side!! It was a few generations ago and only 1survived but still...I always wanted twins too, but Don't anymore!! I'm glad I only had to snuggle and smell one baby at a time and soak them in...I just don't think I'd enjoy those newborn moments so much with 2!! :) 
I also would Hate to never have a flat tummy again!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

:tease:

yum! that does sound good!

2mums, whatever the outcome, you just do it. and you will love it!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i've always admired those that have the sex as a surprise, thats not us, we want to know now!! hahaha. I might think about it for the 2nd but doubtful, if i had a boy and a girl, i think it would be fun to leave the 3rd as a surprise, but not planning on three...so there goes that idea!! We'll find out when we can, i'll be happy either way, just want a healthy happy one!


----------



## Melainey

Hang on a minute??? No flat tummy???Why??? ahahaha


----------



## Melainey

Hmmmm Names for babies! I have one that WILL be my first girl .. Serrayah :) It's an aborigional name :) and I LOVE it :) 

Boy I think Sebastian but DH may not like that one hehe ! I just love the short Seb :happydance: hehehe

I would love to wait but I don't know if I could hahahah!! I really do hope I can wait the whole term without finding out :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl: those darn mini humans, taking over and ruining our perfect bodies!!!! :haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ok, im going to go to bed now...i'm all over the place tonight. I think I need a new day. 

see you al soon!


----------



## Melainey

Hope you're ok honey xxxGoodnightxxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

g'night mum2Q :hugs: and :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:well

melainey- love your girl name, very pretty!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I love it :happydance: 

One of the little cheeky monkeys from the community I lived in was named serrayah and she was the cutest little thing so had to steal her name :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thats how i feel about our girl name, i love the shortened, maddy! but who knows what they'll come looking like, but not 'fit'. hope it does though :haha:


----------



## LLPM

Lol, I loved it on the day when you've just done the hardest thing in your life then you get to meet this teeny little person, see if they are a he/she name them and get to know them! I totally understand why people find out and name their babies though! 

I thought when I was pregnant I'd have to say goodbye to my flat tummy but it's not been too bad. I don't have any stretch marks on my tummy, I do on my love handles but only about 2-3 on each side. (start using bio-oil now 2mums!!) I just find my skin on my tummy is wrinkly, not when I'm standing up but when I sit down it wrinkles up lol. The worst thing is the saggy boobs! Lol. :( they're totally worth it though!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i'm too impatient, i know the joy of waiting and pure happiness and surprise, but i feel like i've waited long enough, i dont want to wait for that!! But our names are not set in stone. 
I LOVE bio oil, i have that and another lotion already in use!! :haha: things dont need to get any worse ( i was super sick 4 years ago and gained weight, i have left over stretch marks from that) And the boobs, well they can do whatever they want, I already know they will get fixed!!! :dance: thrilled about it too!!!

edit- besides the baby, fixing the boobs is the next best thing child birth will bring for me, been wanting a reduction (now with added lift) for years!!!!


----------



## SJayne22

2b2 I love bio Oil!! I used it on the scars on my face from a riding accident a few years ago, they thought I was going to need plastic surgery but now I work part time as a model! One of my mums horses kicked me in the face, my cheek bone was in 5 pieces and broke my jaw and eye socket! It was about two inches from my temple! But 1 metal plate later and I just have a slight dent in my cheek and a faint scar with no make up! Since then I have always felt lucky to be alive and bio-oil has the credit for healing my scars!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

jayne- thats amazing, you're a very lucky girl!!! glad you have no permanent damage!! Bio oil is amazing, its nearly gotten rid of a huge exhaust pipe burn i have on my leg from running a bike up a tree/sidewalk/fire hydrant in Hawaii :haha: Drs thought it would be permanent, (bc i have darker skin, i'm more apt to scar too) but its fading nicely, only been 3.5 years! I love bio oil, it fixes any scar/blemish/skin issue!!!! miracle stuff!!! I will need to replenish my stock for this pregnancy though! :winkwink:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

going for my foot rub :thumbup: (and hopefully a pedicure at some point this week too, they are safe in pregnancy yes? as long as my salon isn't one of those stinky chemical ones??) And i'm going to :sleep:!!!!! 
Looking forward to :coolio: some temp/charts in the morning!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

OOOh I love bio oil too! LLPM I didn't even think about twins making it harder to regain a flat tummy - I was just thinking it means only having to work off one lot of baby weight - and I figured the double breastfeeding would help a treat with that! :rofl: Still I'll be happy with whatever I get but would love twinnies deep down!

As for finding out the sex I am so torn! I would love to do both! One thing I don't want is lemon or mint green baby clothes beforehand though - I will be insisting on white and grey as pink and blue go beautifully with both :) DH would prefer a surprise but is not 100% set on that either - I think we'd have to make a decision just before the 20 week scan where you can find out! I have 4 younger brothers (3 natural one step) and mum didn't want to find out with the last one... she was so set on having another girl though so it was probably a good thing that Josh was chucking a massive leg spread and his sex was unmistakeable even with out them being officially told... mum needed the mental preparation time though that it was going to be yet another boy (she had already inherited my step bro by then too).

SOOOO excited for tomorrows chart stalk - Jayne, Newbie I have my eyes set on yours (and mine) in particular! ...and 2mums so so so excited about your scan!!!

Love to the rest of you too.... this thread is awesome - yay to me for starting it - to be honest I had very low expectation that it would take off but am so totally blown away by all of you - thanks for joining me in this journey I feel so very blessed to have such great ttc buddies! xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums I thought you were heading to bed - was just catching up on reading some of tonight's posts and saw your name pop up :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Melainey :holly: :flasher: - have missed you! It seems we haven't been on at the same time much lately! I love your girls name and the story to go with it! As a teacher names of kids i know have really impacted my opinions both positively and negatively xx


----------



## Melainey

I know Angel :cry: We have missed each other heaps lately ... DH is back to work tomorrow so I shall be on again more hehehe

Thank you :happydance: That aborigional community have had a big impact on my life :) 

How are your class going for you? Hope they are not too bold for ya hehe (Bold = Naughty in Ireland .. Can't get out of the habbit of saying it :haha: My kids are gona be saying some obscure things :rofl: )

xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i was going to bed, but then i got side tracked by the olympics, mens rings.... they are so crazy those guys, incredibly strong!!! they amaze me


----------



## Pauls_angel

I have some cheeky little buggers but I love them to pieces! I minored in biology and also in aboriginal studies at Uni - they are such awesome yet misunderstood people who have so much to offer! Do you still work with the aboriginal community?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> i was going to bed, but then i got side tracked by the olympics, mens rings.... they are so crazy those guys, incredibly strong!!! they amaze me

So easy to do!!! I am in bed on my iPhone should be asleep - am tired but just can't doze off!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> i was going to bed, but then i got side tracked by the olympics, mens rings.... they are so crazy those guys, incredibly strong!!! they amaze me
> 
> So easy to do!!! I am in bed on my iPhone should be asleep - am tired but just can't doze off!Click to expand...

yeah, i've been reading when i get into bed, not this, but a real book :haha: it helps, but i have a hard time walking away from the Olympics, and not having to get up for work, i stay up, used to stay up much later, 2-3am, but not these days, body conks out before i'm ready!! 
Although that job interview i went for and didnt get, well they called me back for another position, but bc i had to disclose i was pregnant she has to call the area manager and enquire, bc they have a rule that when pregnant you cant change nappies in the infant or toddler room, so might not get that job either, which we're fine with either way! But was a confidence boost that she called back, she liked me, but initially hired someone with more experience in australia/ with the curriculum, but then someone resigned so i was next on the list!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Awesome about the job - so nice to get affirmed like that! Anyway lovelies I am going to call it a night - eyelids finally closing! Sleep well all - see you in the morning! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> Awesome about the job - so nice to get affirmed like that! Anyway lovelies I am going to call it a night - eyelids finally closing! Sleep well all - see you in the morning! Xx

"Love to the rest of you too.... this thread is awesome - yay to me for starting it - to be honest I had very low expectation that it would take off but am so totally blown away by all of you - thanks for joining me in this journey I feel so very blessed to have such great ttc buddies! xx"

g'night, and you are so awesome for starting this thread, took off like wild fire, we're all grateful, loving the support, the stories, the TMI, the help, the friendships!!! Have a great tuesday Angel, looking forward that temp tomorrow!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Maddy40

Melainey said:


> Hmmmm Names for babies! I have one that WILL be my first girl .. Serrayah :) It's an aborigional name :) and I LOVE it :)
> 
> Boy I think Sebastian but DH may not like that one hehe ! I just love the short Seb :happydance: hehehe
> 
> I would love to wait but I don't know if I could hahahah!! I really do hope I can wait the whole term without finding out :)


You won't believe it, but you've just about got my daughter's name there Melainey! Slightly different spelling but basically the same.

Hope you are all sleeping tight while I'm working (ho-hum). At least I get to watch the Olympics between dealing with clients ;)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi lovelies!!:flower:

How is everyone doing?!?! I think I finally got my chart up, let me know if it is working.

Trying2- did you get your blood results??? Also what dose of EPO did you take, and you just took it from O to BFP?

Jayne- I'm a POAS addict also!!! Love to :test: !!!! Chart looks :thumbup:

Newbie and Angel- your charts look great, can't wait to see today's temp!!!!:happydance:

Melainey- beautiful name, loooove it!!!!


Hope to catch some of you on here later on but I am working so if it's too busy I'll have to do work and not stalk charts :sad2:


Xoxo:hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pauls_angel said:


> !
> 
> As for finding out the sex I am so torn! I would love to do both! One thing I don't want is lemon or mint green baby clothes beforehand though - I will be insisting on white and grey as pink and blue go beautifully with both :) DH would prefer a surprise but is not 100% set on that either - I think we'd have to make a decision just before the 20 week scan where you can find out! I have 4 younger brothers (3 natural one step) and mum didn't want to find out with the last one... she was so set on having another girl though so it was probably a good thing that Josh was chucking a massive leg spread and his sex was unmistakeable even with out them being officially told... mum needed the mental preparation time though that it was going to be yet another boy (she had already inherited my step bro by then too).
> 
> SOOOO excited for tomorrows chart stalk - Jayne, Newbie I have my eyes set on yours (and mine) in particular! ...and 2mums so so so excited about your scan!!!
> 
> Love to the rest of you too.... this thread is awesome - yay to me for starting it - to be honest I had very low expectation that it would take off but am so totally blown away by all of you - thanks for joining me in this journey I feel so very blessed to have such great ttc buddies! xx



I can't wait for you girls to wake up and chart so I can do some chart stalking!!!:coolio:

I am an absolute OCD control freak so of course I WOULD HAVE to find out what I'm having if I get preggy!!! I do like the idea of having them write it on a piece of paper and opening at home privately with DH, or like a friend of mine did, give the paper (without peeking) to bakery and having them color the frosting in the cake pink or blue, and not finding out till you cut the cake at a family gathering!! So much fun!!! 

Thanks again Angel for creating such an awesome thread!!!! :flower:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Rosie :) just tried the link for your chart and it goes to FF but the page is blank. Wondering if you copied the wrong code by accident? Did you paste in the BB thumbnail code? If not then that could be the prob.

Well this morning my temp is back above my cover line but not as high as I'd hoped for ... Hoping it is still all good??? Off to stalk others charts - its after 6am so am hoping your chart is ready for stalking Newbie :) hehe


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie I am convinced your chart is a bfp chart!!! Everything is suggesting it - your CP is spot on and that temp just keeps climbing! Can't wait til you test in a few days!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie I am convinced your chart is a bfp chart!!! Everything is suggesting it - your CP is spot on and that temp just keeps climbing! Can't wait til you test in a few days!!!

Angel, my chart is messed up! Can't get it to work. Are you 8 DPO now, or 9?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Bummer about your chart! I'm 8dpo today - had the tiniest tinge of pink in my CM this morning and after checking Newbie's chart decide to pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!! - really wanting to say that it is confirmation of implantation but desperately trying not to get my hopes up not testing til Sunday though so have to stay calm and rational until then! A aargh am sure I'll go nuts with wondering before then though!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Omg! All of those are definite implantation signs!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Hiya ladies!!!

Angel I was straight on here after I woke up to check and your chart was already updated! Good to see your temp is back up, I reckon it will jump up again tomorrow morning 

Bring on the bfp's!!!

I'm not sure what to make of my chart, they are so different every month!!! Having said that, I have been temping both ways this month (inputting oral but taking notes of vag) and they are both going up nicely so I am keeping everything crossed for all of us!!

Do you have any other symptoms? I don't really have anything notable, except for really sore/sensitive nipples and I haven't noticed this any other month...

Hope you all have a great day! Wish we could see your chart Rosie and cannot wait to see yours too sjayne!!!!

:dust: :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Bummer about your chart! I'm 8dpo today - had the tiniest tinge of pink in my CM this morning and after checking Newbie's chart decide to pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!! - really wanting to say that it is confirmation of implantation but desperately trying not to get my hopes up not testing til Sunday though so have to stay calm and rational until then! A aargh am sure I'll go nuts with wondering before then though!

Woooohoooooo!!!!

That is SO promising!!!!! I can really smell that bfp now.....


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Bummer about your chart! I'm 8dpo today - had the tiniest tinge of pink in my CM this morning and after checking Newbie's chart decide to pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!! - really wanting to say that it is confirmation of implantation but desperately trying not to get my hopes up not testing til Sunday though so have to stay calm and rational until then! A aargh am sure I'll go nuts with wondering before then though!
> 
> Woooohoooooo!!!!
> 
> That is SO promising!!!!! I can really smell that bfp now.....Click to expand...


August is the month for BFPs all around!!!! :happydance::happydance:

My chart is a POS. not sure what's wrong with it. :nope: haha

Have a great day!!! :flower::flower:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

whoa, is this whats its like to be up early?!? OH woke up late, had to help get her out the door!! Charts look fantastic, i'm also expecting a BFP for :jo: and Angel!!!! Wish time would go faster!!!! Can't wait til you guys start POAS :blush: 
:jo: that could be old age, with sensitive nipples, but i think its a very good preg symptom!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

rosie- with the EPO you only take it from :witch: until Ov, then stop. I took one to two tablets, mine were 1000mg/1g. 
"Evening Primrose Oil or EPO helps women to produce more fertile quality cervical fluid also known as egg white cervical mucus. This type of cervical fluid is fertile, thin, watery, clear and stretchy and easily aids the sperm to swim through the uterus and into the fallopian tube, and to the egg. Also, this type of fluid helps the sperm to stay alive for up to five days inside the fallopian tube, thus enabling conception to happen even if you dont have intercourse again by the time ovulation occurs."


----------



## LLPM

Morning. I forgot to take my temp this morning but not too bothered. I'm having the lightest period ever. I only wore a panty liner in bed and it's cleat his morning?! 

Angel....I'm so excited for you!! Pink cm is THE biggest give away for implantation! Coupled with a temp dip, and it's looking very promising!! :) what has FF given you as a score?


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> whoa, is this whats its like to be up early?!? OH woke up late, had to help get her out the door!! Charts look fantastic, i'm also expecting a BFP for :jo: and Angel!!!! Wish time would go faster!!!! Can't wait til you guys start POAS :blush:
> :jo: that could be old age, with sensitive nipples, but i think its a very good preg symptom!!!!

Really? This is what you all have to look forward to when you join me in :jo: ???

They really are quite sensitive still!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

All this nipple talk reminds me of Holly!!!!!


:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Bummer about your chart! I'm 8dpo today - had the tiniest tinge of pink in my CM this morning and after checking Newbie's chart decide to pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!! - really wanting to say that it is confirmation of implantation but desperately trying not to get my hopes up not testing til Sunday though so have to stay calm and rational until then! A aargh am sure I'll go nuts with wondering before then though!

I've sat here for ages trying to work it out but can't compute these abbrieviations - what on earth ddo you mean by "pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!"???

Thanks :)


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Bummer about your chart! I'm 8dpo today - had the tiniest tinge of pink in my CM this morning and after checking Newbie's chart decide to pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!! - really wanting to say that it is confirmation of implantation but desperately trying not to get my hopes up not testing til Sunday though so have to stay calm and rational until then! A aargh am sure I'll go nuts with wondering before then though!
> 
> I've sat here for ages trying to work it out but can't compute these abbrieviations - what on earth ddo you mean by "pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!"???
> 
> Thanks :)Click to expand...

hahahaha...the decifered version: pay closer attention to my cervix position it was high firm and closed'

;)


----------



## lisamfr

Good Morning girls,

Look at you all charting. 

Angel it&#8217;s looking very promising with the pink cm FX for you hun.

Newbie32 my nipples were every sensitive last month too. But I hope this is your month FX for you too hun.

Just wanted to wish 2mums Good luck today with your results I am so excited for you.


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Good Morning girls,
> 
> Look at you all charting.
> 
> Angel its looking very promising with the pink cm FX for you hun.
> 
> Newbie32 my nipples were every sensitive last month too. But I hope this is your month FX for you too hun.
> 
> Just wanted to wish 2mums Good luck today with your results I am so excited for you.

Morning Lisa 

Yeah, i know that high progesterone is what causes sore nipples, and we all know that progesterone rises after O....but it is unusual for me, so either its a good sign, or maybe i just have more progesterone this month!!!

I second the 2mums test results!!! Cant wait!!

Have a great day


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Bummer about your chart! I'm 8dpo today - had the tiniest tinge of pink in my CM this morning and after checking Newbie's chart decide to pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!! - really wanting to say that it is confirmation of implantation but desperately trying not to get my hopes up not testing til Sunday though so have to stay calm and rational until then! A aargh am sure I'll go nuts with wondering before then though!
> 
> I've sat here for ages trying to work it out but can't compute these abbrieviations - what on earth ddo you mean by "pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!"???
> 
> Thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha...the decifered version: pay closer attention to my cervix position it was high firm and closed'
> 
> ;)Click to expand...

Ahh. Thanks. I'm afraid my cervix position remains "At the end of my vagina" - can't seem to tell any difference from one day to the next.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

good morning ladies!

:jo:, Angel & Number 2, your charts all look great!! Number 2, I can't believe they haven't whacked those cross hairs on yet! at least you will have a very short tww by the time it's confirmed you're in it!:happydance:

2mums, I'm intrugued about the evening primrose oil too. I'm on CD5, but don't normally O until 18 (or like last month 34...) so I'm thinking I might try to get in on the action. where do you get it from?


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> good morning ladies!
> 
> :jo:, Angel & Number 2, your charts all look great!! Number 2, I can't believe they haven't whacked those cross hairs on yet! at least you will have a very short tww by the time it's confirmed you're in it!:happydance:
> 
> 2mums, I'm intrugued about the evening primrose oil too. I'm on CD5, but don't normally O until 18 (or like last month 34...) so I'm thinking I might try to get in on the action. where do you get it from?

yep, I was kind of expecting them to appear today.


----------



## Rosie_PA

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Bummer about your chart! I'm 8dpo today - had the tiniest tinge of pink in my CM this morning and after checking Newbie's chart decide to pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!! - really wanting to say that it is confirmation of implantation but desperately trying not to get my hopes up not testing til Sunday though so have to stay calm and rational until then! A aargh am sure I'll go nuts with wondering before then though!
> 
> I've sat here for ages trying to work it out but can't compute these abbrieviations - what on earth ddo you mean by "pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!"???
> 
> Thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha...the decifered version: pay closer attention to my cervix position it was high firm and closed'
> 
> ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh. Thanks. I'm afraid my cervix position remains "At the end of my vagina" - can't seem to tell any difference from one day to the next.Click to expand...




Bahahahahahaha:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Morning Mum2Q...im stalking here as not overly interested in my work today!!! Bad :jo:...

You can get EPO at the supermarket


----------



## Rosie_PA

.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Number 2 - I think the EWCM on CD14 is holding it up...I found that when I changed my CM it changed my Ov date...just something I experimented with when getting to know the site. Maybe it will say you Ov'd on CD14...I still think it's CD11 though! Oh well, surely tomorrow will be the day they appear!!

Newbie - Thanks heaps!! I'm going to a funeral today with my DH, and atm I'm home alone getting ready...but I'm standing naked in my kitchen updating here, because I can't even stay away long enough to not check this between shower & getting dressed.... hahahaha so nothing wrong with a little stalking!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Bummer about your chart! I'm 8dpo today - had the tiniest tinge of pink in my CM this morning and after checking Newbie's chart decide to pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!! - really wanting to say that it is confirmation of implantation but desperately trying not to get my hopes up not testing til Sunday though so have to stay calm and rational until then! A aargh am sure I'll go nuts with wondering before then though!
> 
> I've sat here for ages trying to work it out but can't compute these abbrieviations - what on earth ddo you mean by "pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!"???
> 
> Thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha...the decifered version: pay closer attention to my cervix position it was high firm and closed'
> 
> ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh. Thanks. I'm afraid my cervix position remains "At the end of my vagina" - can't seem to tell any difference from one day to the next.Click to expand...

PMSL!!! Oh my! This is hillarious I totally just laughed out loud at my desk - lucky all the kiddies are outside eating recess! :rofl:

Hey 2mums - is it bad to keep taking EPO after ov - will it do any harm - I only ask because I bought some and some b group vitamins this morning and started taking them straight away.... just in case the pink I saw this morning when checking CM was the start of AF - I am technically due in 2 days - too late probably for it to lengthen my LP if AF is on her way but I figured it can't hurt... or can it? Advice please!!!

Love you all - can't wait til my lunch break to jump back on!


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM said:


> Morning. I forgot to take my temp this morning but not too bothered. I'm having the lightest period ever. I only wore a panty liner in bed and it's cleat his morning?!
> 
> Angel....I'm so excited for you!! Pink cm is THE biggest give away for implantation! Coupled with a temp dip, and it's looking very promising!! :) what has FF given you as a score?

Morning Lucy :hi: FF has only given me a score of 31pts - not nearly enough statistically for me to think about testing yet.... holding out til sunday if I can :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

OOOOOh! only 4 and a half hours until your test 2mums!!! The countdown is ON!SOOOOO excited - I finish school at 3:20 and will be jumping straight on after that to await your update!! xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey Angel, I don't know about that! I will see if I can find any info, but have a pretty big day so not sure if I'll find it soon or not. what a shame you're not a high school teacher teaching pdhpe - you would be able to set the kiddies a research project and find your answers on everything!!! hhahaha


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hey Angel, I don't know about that! I will see if I can find any info, but have a pretty big day so not sure if I'll find it soon or not. what a shame you're not a high school teacher teaching pdhpe - you would be able to set the kiddies a research project and find your answers on everything!!! hhahaha

I know - bummer right!? If I asked my 8 year old Year 2 class to do it though I can imagine some less than pleasant feedback from their parents in their communication diaries tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hey everyone!! Surprise surprise I went back to :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: :rofl: 

I dont know about doing any harm, but not sure it would do any good, if that makes sense. It does the good thing for the CM and also helps PMS symptoms, etc. Where i got my info it said take EPO from AF to OV and then flaxseed from OV to bfp/AF. (which i didnt really do) 
I think your chart is looking so much like a BFP i might wait the two days, bc it said to start EPO on CD1. I'll see if i can find anything else on google tho. 

thanks everyone for your well wishes, I havent gotten the call saying DR has results, but I'm calling them right now....update soon!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ANGEL- just found this :
Using evening primrose oil to aid in conception is safe, but you must take it at the proper time in your cycle. If you are not already tracking your cycle you should begin tracking it. Read our article ovulation prediction for some ideas on how to get started. After you know when you ovulate, you can begin taking the oil, but only from the first day of your menstrual period until the day of ovulation. Do not take any of the oil for the rest of your cycle. Evening primrose oil should not be taken after ovulation, in case you become pregnant. The oil can cause uterine contractions &#8211; not something that you want to happen.
Typical dosage is 500 mg, three times a day, by mouth. You can find the product in health food stores, some grocery stores, and on the internet. Follow all dosage instructions on the label. (i took one to two 1000mg at one time)


----------



## Newbie32

You got it 2mums - I have heard it can be quite bad to take after O, so in fact I actually stop taking it when i think i am going to O just in case!

Im sure one dose wont hurt tho Angel - i just wouldnt be taking any more until CD1, which hopefully isnt for another 9 months or so ;-)

2mums? update? results?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Do you think that means I shouldn't start on cd 5? Or will I be ok. Is its before ov? Thanks for info!! Hope you get results on both job and bloods!! Good luck!! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Do you think that means I shouldn't start on cd 5? Or will I be ok. Is its before ov? Thanks for info!! Hope you get results on both job and bloods!! Good luck!! Xx

CD5 should be fine Mum2Q- just like :jo: said :rofl: stop when you OV or when you think you will. 
I dont think what Angel took already will do any harm at all, but want her to know to stop taking it now :flower: bc im expecting a :bfp: outta her

Going to DR at 3:15pm, they didnt call bc i wasnt on the re-call list, and i said oh well i want my results and a print out of my levels so i'm coming in. :rofl: I should have said they'll be a pack of angry hormonal women beating down your door if i dont get those! So seeing another GP, mines out today, but thats ok results wont change, and I can kick mine later for ordering the 10 viles, i felt so weak after that loss!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

What points does FF give you? Another thing that I seem to have no bloody idea what you ladies are on about. :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah that is a lot of bloOd! I would be out of it!! Thanks for the advice! Glad you called them then!!! Yeah, I want some bfps soon too! C'mon ladies! Haha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Number 2, it's in the VIP section below the chart. You get VIP for the first little while after signing up. If you've had it for a while you might not have it anymore. It just gives you sort of a percentage of how likely it is you're pregnant in comparison to other BFP charts on the site


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> What points does FF give you? Another thing that I seem to have no bloody idea what you ladies are on about. :)

LOL! You crack me up number2!!!! :rofl:

Must be making this whole ttc thing pretty technical - its amazing the jargon you pick up even after a few months! God forbid i started speaking like this at home, DH would think i had invented a new language!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Number 2, it's in the VIP section below the chart. You get VIP for the first little while after signing up. If you've had it for a while you might not have it anymore. It just gives you sort of a percentage of how likely it is you're pregnant in comparison to other BFP charts on the site

ohhh I didn't know to look for it - and my VIP free bit ended a few days ago. Thanks for clarifying. x


----------



## LLPM

Yeah I would stop taking it angel, don't worry about the dose you have already taken but I wouldnt take anymore. It's so hard and there's lots of conflicting info out there. 

Btw 2mums, I wouldn't have a foot massage in pregnancy. You have pressure points in your feet and reflexology is used to bring on labour and induce uterine contractions. So I would avoid any type of foot massage!! It's one of those frustrating things...you get to the point in pregnancy where your feet hurt all the time and you could kill for a massage but it's just not safe! :) looking forward to hearing the results! :) 

I dont know if I mentioned before about having breast ultrasounds. After I weaned Maggie in November my milk dried up as normal then after about 2months I started leaking milk again (freaky I know!!) anyway my GP was convinced I was pregnant (I had milk from 8 weeks pregnant with Maggie!!) but all the test came back neg, she sent me for some blood tests to check for prolactin (it should be high in lactating women!) but mine came back low...has the GP baffled! Anyway it dried up on its own but I have been having U/S to see what's going on, my last one came back that the ducts behind the nipples were enlarged and that probably my body was either convinced it was pregnant or it was still getting rid of left over milk. So I had another one last week as my GP wanted to check it was clearing up on its own, anyway this is the report I got (I opened it today but haven't seen my GP yet!):

There is dense glandular tissue throughout both breats and prominent ducts behind the nipples. No lesion, solid masses or cystic masses. No axillary lymphadenopathy (whatever that is!!) there has been no change since last ultrasound! 
Im so convinced this issue has something to do with the lack of pregnancy, my GP isn't convinced as she's run all the tests and they are all normal, but I'm sure my body is messed up! Lol. Anyway I'm booked in with her on Monday so will grill her for answers and more testing! Sorry that was a loooong story!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Llmp- i hope you get some answers, that is sooo frustrating! I hope she can figure out something, then your breasts can go back to producing milk for the bubba, seems they want to!! FX!!! 

I read a little but about the foot massage in the last week or so, seems safe enough bc a person needs to know the exact pressure points, stimulate them simultaneously and correctly etc etc, so i think i'm safe, i hope i am. But i did tell OH to go gently, no pressure pointing anywhere, just a light massage as to not stimulate anything that shouldnt be, but I may just hold off, bc they said 1st Tri is the most dangerous for massage too. I do have a masseuse that does pregnancy massage, may have to look into that later down the track! But your right, it kinda sucks, bc its the time where you feel like you need it the most (later in preg) but you cant really have one!! not fair, but end result makes it all ok!!!! :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I think your body is a very clever thing, if you're doing something that is harmful to your baby, your body will find a way to let you know! I think a lot of times we get too wrapped up in the latest news about what is bad for you and the baby and forget to enjoy the pregnancy! Our mums and their mums and their mums were all fine, they didn't know any of these rules we have today. Just do what feels right for you and your partner and your baby!


----------



## Rosie_PA

LLPM said:


> Yeah I would stop taking it angel, don't worry about the dose you have already taken but I wouldnt take anymore. It's so hard and there's lots of conflicting info out there.
> 
> Btw 2mums, I wouldn't have a foot massage in pregnancy. You have pressure points in your feet and reflexology is used to bring on labour and induce uterine contractions. So I would avoid any type of foot massage!! It's one of those frustrating things...you get to the point in pregnancy where your feet hurt all the time and you could kill for a massage but it's just not safe! :) looking forward to hearing the results! :)
> 
> I dont know if I mentioned before about having breast ultrasounds. After I weaned Maggie in November my milk dried up as normal then after about 2months I started leaking milk again (freaky I know!!) anyway my GP was convinced I was pregnant (I had milk from 8 weeks pregnant with Maggie!!) but all the test came back neg, she sent me for some blood tests to check for prolactin (it should be high in lactating women!) but mine came back low...has the GP baffled! Anyway it dried up on its own but I have been having U/S to see what's going on, my last one came back that the ducts behind the nipples were enlarged and that probably my body was either convinced it was pregnant or it was still getting rid of left over milk. So I had another one last week as my GP wanted to check it was clearing up on its own, anyway this is the report I got (I opened it today but haven't seen my GP yet!):
> 
> There is dense glandular tissue throughout both breats and prominent ducts behind the nipples. No lesion, solid masses or cystic masses. No axillary lymphadenopathy (whatever that is!!) there has been no change since last ultrasound!
> Im so convinced this issue has something to do with the lack of pregnancy, my GP isn't convinced as she's run all the tests and they are all normal, but I'm sure my body is messed up! Lol. Anyway I'm booked in with her on Monday so will grill her for answers and more testing! Sorry that was a loooong story!!


LLPM- that is essentially a normal ultrasound report, lymphadenopathy just means swollen lymph nodes, axillary= armpit, so no lymphadenopathy is a good thing, they swell when you have infections and sometimes cancer. Dense glandular tissue is normal breast tissue, only thing odd is that your ducts are still prominent. Not alarming though. :thumbup:


----------



## Pammy31

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Bummer about your chart! I'm 8dpo today - had the tiniest tinge of pink in my CM this morning and after checking Newbie's chart decide to pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!! - really wanting to say that it is confirmation of implantation but desperately trying not to get my hopes up not testing til Sunday though so have to stay calm and rational until then! A aargh am sure I'll go nuts with wondering before then though!
> 
> I've sat here for ages trying to work it out but can't compute these abbrieviations - what on earth ddo you mean by "pay closer attn to my CP it was HFC!"???
> 
> Thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha...the decifered version: pay closer attention to my cervix position it was high firm and closed'
> 
> ;)Click to expand...

LOL I got that one straight away.... I think I am too used to the lingo...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Rosie_PA said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I would stop taking it angel, don't worry about the dose you have already taken but I wouldnt take anymore. It's so hard and there's lots of conflicting info out there.
> 
> Btw 2mums, I wouldn't have a foot massage in pregnancy. You have pressure points in your feet and reflexology is used to bring on labour and induce uterine contractions. So I would avoid any type of foot massage!! It's one of those frustrating things...you get to the point in pregnancy where your feet hurt all the time and you could kill for a massage but it's just not safe! :) looking forward to hearing the results! :)
> 
> I dont know if I mentioned before about having breast ultrasounds. After I weaned Maggie in November my milk dried up as normal then after about 2months I started leaking milk again (freaky I know!!) anyway my GP was convinced I was pregnant (I had milk from 8 weeks pregnant with Maggie!!) but all the test came back neg, she sent me for some blood tests to check for prolactin (it should be high in lactating women!) but mine came back low...has the GP baffled! Anyway it dried up on its own but I have been having U/S to see what's going on, my last one came back that the ducts behind the nipples were enlarged and that probably my body was either convinced it was pregnant or it was still getting rid of left over milk. So I had another one last week as my GP wanted to check it was clearing up on its own, anyway this is the report I got (I opened it today but haven't seen my GP yet!):
> 
> There is dense glandular tissue throughout both breats and prominent ducts behind the nipples. No lesion, solid masses or cystic masses. No axillary lymphadenopathy (whatever that is!!) there has been no change since last ultrasound!
> Im so convinced this issue has something to do with the lack of pregnancy, my GP isn't convinced as she's run all the tests and they are all normal, but I'm sure my body is messed up! Lol. Anyway I'm booked in with her on Monday so will grill her for answers and more testing! Sorry that was a loooong story!!
> 
> 
> LLPM- that is essentially a normal ultrasound report, lymphadenopathy just means swollen lymph nodes, axillary= armpit, so no lymphadenopathy is a good thing, they swell when you have infections and sometimes cancer. Dense glandular tissue is normal breast tissue, only thing odd is that your ducts are still prominent. Not alarming though. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Way to go Rosie! :thumbup: we certainly have the perfect mix of people on here, got an answer for everything!!!


----------



## LLPM

Rosie_PA said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I would stop taking it angel, don't worry about the dose you have already taken but I wouldnt take anymore. It's so hard and there's lots of conflicting info out there.
> 
> Btw 2mums, I wouldn't have a foot massage in pregnancy. You have pressure points in your feet and reflexology is used to bring on labour and induce uterine contractions. So I would avoid any type of foot massage!! It's one of those frustrating things...you get to the point in pregnancy where your feet hurt all the time and you could kill for a massage but it's just not safe! :) looking forward to hearing the results! :)
> 
> I dont know if I mentioned before about having breast ultrasounds. After I weaned Maggie in November my milk dried up as normal then after about 2months I started leaking milk again (freaky I know!!) anyway my GP was convinced I was pregnant (I had milk from 8 weeks pregnant with Maggie!!) but all the test came back neg, she sent me for some blood tests to check for prolactin (it should be high in lactating women!) but mine came back low...has the GP baffled! Anyway it dried up on its own but I have been having U/S to see what's going on, my last one came back that the ducts behind the nipples were enlarged and that probably my body was either convinced it was pregnant or it was still getting rid of left over milk. So I had another one last week as my GP wanted to check it was clearing up on its own, anyway this is the report I got (I opened it today but haven't seen my GP yet!):
> 
> There is dense glandular tissue throughout both breats and prominent ducts behind the nipples. No lesion, solid masses or cystic masses. No axillary lymphadenopathy (whatever that is!!) there has been no change since last ultrasound!
> Im so convinced this issue has something to do with the lack of pregnancy, my GP isn't convinced as she's run all the tests and they are all normal, but I'm sure my body is messed up! Lol. Anyway I'm booked in with her on Monday so will grill her for answers and more testing! Sorry that was a loooong story!!
> 
> 
> LLPM- that is essentially a normal ultrasound report, lymphadenopathy just means swollen lymph nodes, axillary= armpit, so no lymphadenopathy is a good thing, they swell when you have infections and sometimes cancer. Dense glandular tissue is normal breast tissue, only thing odd is that your ducts are still prominent. Not alarming though. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Rosie! :) what do you do for work? I'm not sure what they plan to do with it. My GP said "we'll send you for a repeat ultrasound to make sure it resolves itself" well seeing as it hasn't I'm not sure what the plan is! Sucks I have to wait til Monday! Hope she doesn't choose the "we'll wait & see" approach! I'm not the most patient person in the world.


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Yeah I would stop taking it angel, don't worry about the dose you have already taken but I wouldnt take anymore. It's so hard and there's lots of conflicting info out there.
> 
> Btw 2mums, I wouldn't have a foot massage in pregnancy. You have pressure points in your feet and reflexology is used to bring on labour and induce uterine contractions. So I would avoid any type of foot massage!! It's one of those frustrating things...you get to the point in pregnancy where your feet hurt all the time and you could kill for a massage but it's just not safe! :) looking forward to hearing the results! :)
> 
> I dont know if I mentioned before about having breast ultrasounds. After I weaned Maggie in November my milk dried up as normal then after about 2months I started leaking milk again (freaky I know!!) anyway my GP was convinced I was pregnant (I had milk from 8 weeks pregnant with Maggie!!) but all the test came back neg, she sent me for some blood tests to check for prolactin (it should be high in lactating women!) but mine came back low...has the GP baffled! Anyway it dried up on its own but I have been having U/S to see what's going on, my last one came back that the ducts behind the nipples were enlarged and that probably my body was either convinced it was pregnant or it was still getting rid of left over milk. So I had another one last week as my GP wanted to check it was clearing up on its own, anyway this is the report I got (I opened it today but haven't seen my GP yet!):
> 
> There is dense glandular tissue throughout both breats and prominent ducts behind the nipples. No lesion, solid masses or cystic masses. No axillary lymphadenopathy (whatever that is!!) there has been no change since last ultrasound!
> Im so convinced this issue has something to do with the lack of pregnancy, my GP isn't convinced as she's run all the tests and they are all normal, but I'm sure my body is messed up! Lol. Anyway I'm booked in with her on Monday so will grill her for answers and more testing! Sorry that was a loooong story!!

Really? I had foot massages every single day of my pregnancy with Harrison and he didn't mind. Bless my other half - he is pretty good. 

Hope the docs sort things out for you LLPM - I am sure that you are worrying needlessly - but it's very human, it's what we all do xo


----------



## Rosie_PA

You're welcome :) I'm a physician assistant, which is basically the same as a nurse practitioner. Do you guys have them in Australia? They may repeat your blood work, if you are really worried they could refer you to a specialist.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi I'm finally on lunch... well have been for a little while but had to sort out kid dramas first!

Thanks for all the advice on EPO! I Will definiteyl stop taking it! It doesn't say that it is unsafe for pregnant women on the bottle so am not going to stress baout the 1000mg tablet I took this morning :) How about the B Group vitamins - safe to still take? SHould have asked you all before I bought them! :haha: hopefully you are right and I won't need to worry for another 9 months - that would be awesome! 

Off to heat up my lunch - be back in 5 :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi I'm finally on lunch... well have been for a little while but had to sort out kid dramas first!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice on EPO! I Will definiteyl stop taking it! It doesn't say that it is unsafe for pregnant women on the bottle so am not going to stress baout the 1000mg tablet I took this morning :) How about the B Group vitamins - safe to still take? SHould have asked you all before I bought them! :haha: hopefully you are right and I won't need to worry for another 9 months - that would be awesome!
> 
> Off to heat up my lunch - be back in 5 :)

B vitamins are water soluble, which means you will pee out the extra that you take that your body doesn't need, so they are safe to take throughout pregnancy (and may even give you some extra energy!!) :happydance:


----------



## LLPM

Awesome thanks Rosie! :) don't really have them here (correct me if I'm wrong Aussie peeps!), but my mum is a nurse practitioner in the UK. People see her first and she can write scripts for certain things but refers them onto the GP if they need. It's a much better system I reckon. There have been so many times when a nurse could have seen me but that system isn't in place here so you always see the doctor. 
The GP told me they wouldn't refer me til after 12months TTC. She said they'd slam the door in my face seeing as I have had 2normal easy pregnancies and no history of miscarriage or complications with conception. She said its very sad but they often are very uncaring for those who already have children, which I understand but doesn't make it any better. So that out me off being referred. I have a few more options before then anyway. I thin she'd rather put me in clomid or something like that first, we'll see. This is my 9th cycle.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucy I think it is not fair that they won't refer you prior to 12 months - if you are paying them for their services it shouldn't matter who you are - it is their job! My opinion only :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

LLPM said:


> Awesome thanks Rosie! :) don't really have them here (correct me if I'm wrong Aussie peeps!), but my mum is a nurse practitioner in the UK. People see her first and she can write scripts for certain things but refers them onto the GP if they need. It's a much better system I reckon. There have been so many times when a nurse could have seen me but that system isn't in place here so you always see the doctor.
> The GP told me they wouldn't refer me til after 12months TTC. She said they'd slam the door in my face seeing as I have had 2normal easy pregnancies and no history of miscarriage or complications with conception. She said its very sad but they often are very uncaring for those who already have children, which I understand but doesn't make it any better. So that out me off being referred. I have a few more options before then anyway. I thin she'd rather put me in clomid or something like that first, we'll see. This is my 9th cycle.


You are exactly right in regards to what I do, I didn't know if you had them in your system or not. Clomid will definitely help you concieve (and ups the chance of twins to 30%! :happydance::happydance:) sorry I am just really hoping someone on here gets twins!! Haha 

I think that if your GP is willing to start down that road then more power to him/her, as long as they are taking your concerns seriously I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## Melainey

HELLLLOOOOOOO LADIES :happydance: :happydance:

Just sitting here watching my FAVOURITE SHOW IN THE WORLD Whose line is it anyway and catching up on all your chatter :) Lets see if I got most :)

Maddy  That is amazing :) I fell in love with the name the second I heard it and just knew I had to have a baby girl to name her that heheheh

Angel  Your chart looks amazing :) I really hope that you get your BFP this month! Don't worry about the EPO it was only a small amount :)

Rosie  My chart wouldn't work for the first month either it was really weird? I had to save a copy and post as a pic all the time? And now ladies my FF won't let me update? Anybody know why?

LLPM  Maybe it was Implantation bleed and not AF? I really hope so :) Mine was reallt light this month too for some reason! Also hope you get answers about your :holly: Must be horrible not knowing :cry:


Mum2Q 0Hahahahahahaha nakedness!! That is too funny! If I didn't live with my BIL at the moment I would walk around naked more often hehehe :rofl:


2mums  CANT WAIT FOR RESULTS!!! Hurry up and get them hehehehe!! :happydance:

Ladies how much is EPO roughly? Andalso Rosie I am so going to ask for clomid I REALLY want twins hehehehehehehe

Sorry if I missed anybody I love you all :flasher:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

rosie :rofl: i wish twins upon you!!!! hahahaha. Nice to have a nurse in here hey!


----------



## Pammy31

What about me.... :cry:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## LLPM

Lol. I do not want twins!!! I keep freaking out thinking that would be just the kind of thing that would happen to us!! Lol we only want 3kids so it would be typical we'd end up with 3&4 at the same time! The other thing I'm convinced will happen is we'll have #3 then end up with unplanned #4 in 10years time lol!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah melainey, did you forget about your old :jo: eh?

My memory is supposed to be the bad one :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

;)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl: LLmp- i have that fear, having a single and going for final number 2 and bam! twins! at least we dont have to worry about the unplanned/accident bit :rofl: 

melainey :holly::holly::holly: got new bras today :headspin: I wish i could make time move faster for my sake and all the rest too!!!! 

The job called back, but bc i'm pregnant I cant work in the infant/toddler room, bc they have a rule against pregnant women changing nappies, so not going to work, but she said she will keep my resume and for me to call if i want to go back to work after 'its' born! that is sooooo far away!!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

I love you ladies so much!!!

Melainey- if you really want twins the you need to start taking 200 mg of soy isoflavones cd 3-7. It is "natures clomid" :thumbup: also thanks for the FF advice, I thought I was doing something wrong!!!

2mums- I would love twins but my uterus and pelvic floor would not, I already tinkle when I laugh to hard or sneeze so can only imagine what would happen if I carried twins for 9 months!!!:dohh: You may be next in line for :grr: haha

LLPM- that would be your luck, and I would love it!!!! :happydance:

Hope you all have a great day, I'm off to bed!!! Xoxo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Yeah melainey, did you forget about your old :jo: eh?
> 
> My memory is supposed to be the bad one :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> ;)

:rofl::haha::rofl: Newbie you crack me up!!!

You too Rosie I nearly PMSL when I read your "tinkle" comment! :rofl:

And Pammy - I'm sure you were not intentionally forgotten :hugs: - how are you - any new symptoms to report?


----------



## Pammy31

Slightly bloated, slightly tender bbs and tender lower abdomen. All tww normal signs for me. you?

Edit: I totally didn't get enough sleep.... watched a ep of Dollhouse and then :sex: (naughty smile)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

No new major symptoms for me... am exhausted but can't only attribute that to potential pregnancy as we have had so much going on with the house and packing and work is busy as usual :) Have had very slight twinges/light pressure in my lower abdomen for the past 2 or 3 days but I'm sure I'm only noticing them as I am paying such close attention - they are probably all in my head anyway :haha: I am trying sooo hard (and failing!) not to over analyse everything - but hey I am a woman and that is what we do best! Still really trying to tell myself that it will be a BFN so I can either have a pleasant surprise or prove myself right and have the glory of winning! (as if I will be happy with the glory of winning - who am I kidding :dohh: ). I love Tuesday afternoons as my class have Japanese and then Library and I have time to do admin, marking, planning, (BnB), etc :)


----------



## Melainey

Oh sorry Pammy and newbie :hugs: Extra :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: for you ladies today hehehehehe

Ohhhhhh thanks rosie :) Where the hell do I get that from :winkwink: And goodnight lady :) x

2mums - That is GREAT about the job :) At least they showed interest in you :happydance: NOBODY has shown any interest in little old German/Irish over here I think I am going to have to :gun: someone to give me a job hahahaha!!:rofl:

Pammy - all your symptoms sound normal to me :happydance: hopefully this is your month! 


Ladies I am really egtting frustrated! FF will NOT let me add or change ANY details??? It is really pissing me off :rofl:

I need to add that I had :sex: last night before I forget and give out to DH for not giving me any :rofl: Oh and not to mention my Temp Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LLPM

Melainey are you using FF in explorer or safari, or are you using it as an app? I find on my iPhone & iPad apps its slower to register changes and sometimes is a bit unresponsive! If you go onto Explorer/safari it usually loads up straight away with no glitches. :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> Oh sorry Pammy and newbie :hugs: Extra :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: for you ladies today hehehehehe
> 
> Ohhhhhh thanks rosie :) Where the hell do I get that from :winkwink: And goodnight lady :) x
> 
> 2mums - That is GREAT about the job :) At least they showed interest in you :happydance: NOBODY has shown any interest in little old German/Irish over here I think I am going to have to :gun: someone to give me a job hahahaha!!:rofl:
> 
> Pammy - all your symptoms sound normal to me :happydance: hopefully this is your month!
> 
> 
> Ladies I am really egtting frustrated! FF will NOT let me add or change ANY details??? It is really pissing me off :rofl:
> 
> I need to add that I had :sex: last night before I forget and give out to DH for not giving me any :rofl: Oh and not to mention my Temp Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

:rofl: you poor over-sexed under paid lil leprechaun! Not sure what to do about FF - any chance you can start up a second FF account with a different email address and re-enter all your data for this month as a back up account until you sort it out??? Painful but only thing I can think of atm!


----------



## LLPM

Rosie, what does that soy stuff do? I might do some research?! Lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM said:


> Rosie, what does that soy stuff do? I might do some research?! Lol

Hmmm I'm curious too - I've seen people mention it on other threads but not known anything about it... I wonder if it would dry up your CM like clomid supposedly does???


----------



## Newbie32

I'd heard of people using Soy where they were having problems Oing, and either only oing every now and then or every other month etc - I believe its supposed to encourage those little eggy's out!

I forgive you Melainey, actually dear, pray tell what am i forgiving you for? :jo: seems to have forgotten in her old age!!! Has anyone seen my walker?

Ive got to say this group gives me the hysterics!!! Im sure half of my office must think im mental by now at the rate that i laugh out loud reading these posts!

Now.

2Mums. tick tock. its 2.43 now. Appt is at 3.15pm. So when can we expect our update? Sitting on the edge of ones chair ALL day after sleeping on the edge of ones Bed ALL night (damn temping) is not ideal! Hope the quads have treated you nicely for the rest of this morning :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ohhh Melainey- we love ya!!!! :holly: big booby :hugs: hahahaha 

"you poor over-sexed under paid lil leprechaun! " :rofl::rofl: love it angel!!!!! 

rosie- i feel ya, i had a little bit escape:blush: the other day during a big sneeze.... :rofl: Been doing my kegals daily!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

PS - Angel - when are you testing? Did you o later this month than normal? Your siggie is saying testing in two days - why did i think you LP was longer than 10 days?

When are you going to test?

Sjayne, time to wake up hun! Temp Temp Temp Temp


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ooooooo :jo: lucky i hid your walker, i'ma come over there and give you a good beating :trouble::trouble::trouble: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I too continue to laugh out loud, lucky the only weird looks i get is from the dogs!! 

Its now 2:45, im watching to clock, my GPs office is about 9 min up the hill.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I ov'd on same day this month as last month - LP was only 10 days last month (9 if I count the day I was only spotting). You probably though I had a longer LP as you are a :jo: and they often mix people up :rofl: I am sooo hoping I don't have to worry this month and that I'll just get a BFP!

I'm with you... wakey wakey Jayne!!!

2mums... only 23 mins and 44 secs left - start heading up that hill - maybe they will let you in early! Wishful thinking - I can't wait!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> ooooooo :jo: lucky i hid your walker, i'ma come over there and give you a good beating :trouble::trouble::trouble: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I too continue to laugh out loud, lucky the only weird looks i get is from the dogs!!
> 
> Its now 2:45, im watching to clock, my GPs office is about 9 min up the hill.

hehehehehe

:oneofeach::oneofeach:

Right so 9 minute walk...assuming most docs run 10 mins late....in with doc 3.25, results, questions, out of docs 3.40? home 3.49?

Schedule set ;):thumbup:


----------



## Pauls_angel

oops - forgot to actually answer your question (not that you'll notice as you have probably already forgotten that you asked it :jo: :haha: )... am planning to test on Sunday when I am 11dpo and AF is officially late :)


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> I ov'd on same day this month as last month - LP was only 10 days last month (9 if I count the day I was only spotting). You probably though I had a longer LP as you are a :jo: and they often mix people up :rofl: I am sooo hoping I don't have to worry this month and that I'll just get a BFP!
> 
> I'm with you... wakey wakey Jayne!!!
> 
> 2mums... only 23 mins and 44 secs left - start heading up that hill - maybe they will let you in early! Wishful thinking - I can't wait!

PMSL....you're probably right! I can remember your LP was short last month - but I had thought that was unusual for you? Or was it your first month charting last month?

Farout - I really am wearing my :jo: well atm!!!!!

Does that mean you're testing from Thursday? Do you have a stack of internet cheapie tests? I have about 100 (dont ask..) so on the off chance you dont have any let me know and I can happily post you some!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> oops - forgot to actually answer your question (not that you'll notice as you have probably already forgotten that you asked it :jo: :haha: )... am planning to test on Sunday when I am 11dpo and AF is officially late :)

Hmmm....:jo: is struggling today...

You're 8 dpo today? so 11 dpo is Friday no?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> ooooooo :jo: lucky i hid your walker, i'ma come over there and give you a good beating :trouble::trouble::trouble: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I too continue to laugh out loud, lucky the only weird looks i get is from the dogs!!
> 
> Its now 2:45, im watching to clock, my GPs office is about 9 min up the hill.
> 
> hehehehehe
> 
> :oneofeach::oneofeach:
> 
> Right so 9 minute walk...assuming most docs run 10 mins late....in with doc 3.25, results, questions, out of docs 3.40? home 3.49?
> 
> Schedule set ;):thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
lets hope so, if he's running late i'ma be really cranky!!!! :haha:
If i'm not back here by 4pm, you can beat me, but I warn you, i might like it :rofl: and doubt it would hurt from an :jo::mamafy: 
:rofl:


Angel- good luck waiting, i admire you if you can, but may i remind you its only tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :headspin:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hehe - I don't have any IC's but do have one supermarket special left over from last month... I think your :jo: brain is contageous! I will be 11dpo on Friday not Sunday... :wohoo: for testing earlier that I thought!!! Unless I was thinking that I would wait 5 days from yesterday when I think implantation may have occurred so that a HPT would pic up enough HCG - but even then it would only take me to saturday!!! oooh so hoping we can both blame baby brain for these errors we are making! ...and yes last month was my first month charting :)


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Love it angel :winkwink: My pomy friend calls me her little krautprechaun :rofl:

I emailed FF ahaha BUT right after I emailed them it started working again :rofl: Typical!! 

I just read a little there about the soy stuff and it is used for menopause haha but I also think it is to do with O'ing aswel! I think I may look into it a little more :) 30% more chance of twins hehehe I would love it! 2mums you must eat a lot of soy to have gotten those Quads :winkwink: Hurry up woman!!!! 15MINUTES!! hehe :happydance:

Newbie - Don't worry 2mums won't be able to beat you when she's holding her 4 babies hehhehehehe ALL GIRLS ;) hehe only kidding I hope you get what you are hoping for lovely :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> ooooooo :jo: lucky i hid your walker, i'ma come over there and give you a good beating :trouble::trouble::trouble: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I too continue to laugh out loud, lucky the only weird looks i get is from the dogs!!
> 
> Its now 2:45, im watching to clock, my GPs office is about 9 min up the hill.
> 
> hehehehehe
> 
> :oneofeach::oneofeach:
> 
> Right so 9 minute walk...assuming most docs run 10 mins late....in with doc 3.25, results, questions, out of docs 3.40? home 3.49?
> 
> Schedule set ;):thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> lets hope so, if he's running late i'ma be really cranky!!!! :haha:
> If i'm not back here by 4pm, you can beat me, but I warn you, i might like it :rofl: and doubt it would hurt from an :jo::mamafy:
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Angel- good luck waiting, i admire you if you can, but may i remind you its only tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :headspin:Click to expand...

Ive got my cane ready :jo: cant you see :jo: ???

Look at me waving it around :jo: :jo:

hahahaha

On a serious note though - GOOD LUCK!!!!!!! And remember, massively high HCG can only mean one thing....or two!!! :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

hahahah look at all you forgetfull annies :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo: If you are not back by 4 we will all beat you with our :jo: 

Good luck 2mums so excited!! 
x


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Hehe - I don't have any IC's but do have one supermarket special left over from last month... I think your :jo: brain is contageous! I will be 11dpo on Friday not Sunday... :wohoo: for testing earlier that I thought!!! Unless I was thinking that I would wait 5 days from yesterday when I think implantation may have occurred so that a HPT would pic up enough HCG - but even then it would only take me to saturday!!! oooh so hoping we can both blame baby brain for these errors we are making! ...and yes last month was my first month charting :)

LOL! Me too. I am vague AS today. And tired...and last night was the most uninterrupted sleep i have had all week...

Happy to send you a stash of IC's if you'd like some - I'd like to think i wont be needing any after this cycle! I can put a stash in the post tonight if you want a few handy? Seriously do have just over 100...lol! PM me if you do hun ;)

2 mums should be halfway up that hill now, yeeehaaaa


----------



## Pauls_angel

:haha: thanks Newbie... might take you up on that if I get a bfn on Friday :) You are very generous! I totally hope you won't need any IC's after this week too! When are you testing - or are you already POAS'ing?!


----------



## Pammy31

you ladies are soo funny... keeping me entertained all day!https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> :haha: thanks Newbie... might take you up on that if I get a bfn on Friday :) You are very generous! I totally hope you won't need any IC's after this week too! When are you testing - or are you already POAS'ing?!

Its no problem! I cant imagine ever needing to use 100!!!! 

No poas for me yet! Probably not until the weekend, 9/10 dpo i guess...

If you change your mind message me an address to post to and I can get some out this week in time for Friday jic in you need them on the weekend! Or, if you were like me, and got that BFP on Friday, I'd probably still try to POAS a few more times that day and the few after (memoirs of 2mums!!)

Of course :coolio: believes that you wont need em!! BFP all the way for you on Friday!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Alright 2mums... I am about to jump in the car to drive home from work... those results better be here by the time I log back on or Newbie and I will :grr: :grr: with our :jo: :jo: canes!!! hoping it is :oneofeach: :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

I am happy and relaxed this month.... so fxed we all see those 2 lines!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## SJayne22

Temp is down and did poas and not suprised it was :bfn:! Also think af is here as cm was very light brown! Gutted! Don't know if I can face work as its not busy and just too much time to think about things! Sorry to disappoint everyone :cry:


----------



## Melainey

2mums!! WHERE ARE YOU????????? :grr: :grr: 

Jayne - You're not out until AF comes so FXfor you :) x


----------



## Newbie32

Oh sjayne....Im so sorry xx :hugs:

You havent disappointed us hun! We all know too well how those BFN's feel as well xx

:hugs:

Melainey is right too...until the witch is truely there on her broom there is still hope! x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i'm late i know, i'm sorry don't beat me, i'm in a pregnant fragile state :rofl:


----------



## lisamfr

Afternoon all :hi:,

Can&#8217;t wait to leave work tonight I am so tired. But I had to jump on & see if 2mums has her results yet???

That&#8217;s right Melainey &#8230;&#8230; Jayne &#8211; your not out until AF comes my FX for you too.


----------



## Melainey

Trying2b2mums said:


> i'm late i know, i'm sorry don't beat me, i'm in a pregnant fragile state :rofl:

WHAT DID THEY SAY :) WE NEED TO KNOW!!! hehehe What were your numbers like???

xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> i'm late i know, i'm sorry don't beat me, i'm in a pregnant fragile state :rofl:

Woohoo :wohoo: is it twins? So so happy for you and OH that it is a confirmed :bfp:!!!! Tearing up a little


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne!!! :hugs: stay positive, like the others said until :witch: shows up your not out yet, i mean implantation bleeding can be a tinged brown too from what i've read, your temp isnt too low, keep busy today and temp again tomorrow!! and keep up updated about whats on the toilet tissue, as you've realized by now im sure there is no such thing as TMI in here! Either way, we will all still love and support you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lisamfr

:hugs: :dance: CONGRATULATION :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> i'm late i know, i'm sorry don't beat me, i'm in a pregnant fragile state :rofl:
> 
> Woohoo :wohoo: is it twins? So so happy for you and OH that it is a confirmed :bfp:!!!! Tearing up a littleClick to expand...

Ty angel!!! We can confirm we're def pregnant, all levels look good, no sign of danger at this time, thank goodness!!! 
Dr said i could between 5-7 weeks, I call bullshit, and OH looked at me, bc i was in the States all of June :rofl: but she knows better than to think i would do something silly!!! So I still think we're about 4.5, i mean i do know when we had :spermy: Level of HCG is 1500, so normal for 4-5 weeks for ONE baby!! But DR also said he couldnt rule out multiple without an ultra sound. OH nearly passed out at that point. He gave us the referral for the US, but we're waiting until Friday the 17th, should be closer to 7 weeks at that point. But all vitamin, hormones and other levels are just perfect he said. So we're happy!! :dance: 
Thank you all lovely ladies for all your support!!!! I want to share this with all of you, so hurry up and get those :bfp:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pammy31

you go girls!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## lisamfr

Trying2b2mums said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> i'm late i know, i'm sorry don't beat me, i'm in a pregnant fragile state :rofl:
> 
> Woohoo :wohoo: is it twins? So so happy for you and OH that it is a confirmed :bfp:!!!! Tearing up a littleClick to expand...
> 
> Ty angel!!! We can confirm we're def pregnant, all levels look good, no sign of danger at this time, thank goodness!!!
> Dr said i could between 5-7 weeks, I call bullshit, and OH looked at me, bc i was in the States all of June :rofl: but she knows better than to think i would do something silly!!! So I still think we're about 4.5, i mean i do know when we had :spermy: Level of HCG is 1500, so normal for 4-5 weeks for ONE baby!! But DR also said he couldnt rule out multiple without an ultra sound. OH nearly passed out at that point. He gave us the referral for the US, but we're waiting until Friday the 17th, should be closer to 7 weeks at that point. But all vitamin, hormones and other levels are just perfect he said. So we're happy!! :dance:
> Thank you all lovely ladies for all your support!!!! I want to share this with all of you, so hurry up and get those :bfp:!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

That is awesome news 2mums. So are you due in April? I wish you all the best for the next 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Melainey

That is brilliant news 2mums :hugs: I am sooooooooooooooooooo happy for you :happydance: :flasher:

xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lisamfr said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> i'm late i know, i'm sorry don't beat me, i'm in a pregnant fragile state :rofl:
> 
> Woohoo :wohoo: is it twins? So so happy for you and OH that it is a confirmed :bfp:!!!! Tearing up a littleClick to expand...
> 
> Ty angel!!! We can confirm we're def pregnant, all levels look good, no sign of danger at this time, thank goodness!!!
> Dr said i could between 5-7 weeks, I call bullshit, and OH looked at me, bc i was in the States all of June :rofl: but she knows better than to think i would do something silly!!! So I still think we're about 4.5, i mean i do know when we had :spermy: Level of HCG is 1500, so normal for 4-5 weeks for ONE baby!! But DR also said he couldnt rule out multiple without an ultra sound. OH nearly passed out at that point. He gave us the referral for the US, but we're waiting until Friday the 17th, should be closer to 7 weeks at that point. But all vitamin, hormones and other levels are just perfect he said. So we're happy!! :dance:
> Thank you all lovely ladies for all your support!!!! I want to share this with all of you, so hurry up and get those :bfp:!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is awesome news 2mums. So are you due in April? I wish you all the best for the next 9 months :happydance:Click to expand...

Lisa, they can give us a more accurate date at the U/S for due date, but based on my calculations im thinking april 9-13th


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> That is brilliant news 2mums :hugs: I am sooooooooooooooooooo happy for you :happydance: :flasher:
> 
> xxx

:holly::hugs: thanks girl!!!! xx


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> i'm late i know, i'm sorry don't beat me, i'm in a pregnant fragile state :rofl:
> 
> Woohoo :wohoo: is it twins? So so happy for you and OH that it is a confirmed :bfp:!!!! Tearing up a littleClick to expand...
> 
> Ty angel!!! We can confirm we're def pregnant, all levels look good, no sign of danger at this time, thank goodness!!!
> Dr said i could between 5-7 weeks, I call bullshit, and OH looked at me, bc i was in the States all of June :rofl: but she knows better than to think i would do something silly!!! So I still think we're about 4.5, i mean i do know when we had :spermy: Level of HCG is 1500, so normal for 4-5 weeks for ONE baby!! But DR also said he couldnt rule out multiple without an ultra sound. OH nearly passed out at that point. He gave us the referral for the US, but we're waiting until Friday the 17th, should be closer to 7 weeks at that point. But all vitamin, hormones and other levels are just perfect he said. So we're happy!! :dance:
> Thank you all lovely ladies for all your support!!!! I want to share this with all of you, so hurry up and get those :bfp:!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Congratulations! :thumbup: very confused as just took my temp again and it's back to 36.7! I haven't moved out of bed! Should I change it on my chart?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi I am a newbie to here. I am originally from Rockhampton, QLD but have been living in Ireland for the past 7yrs. I am 36yr old and TTC #1 since Oct 2010. I have an appointment with the fertility clinic in Sept and currently I am on 6 DPO and playing the never ending waiting game. This month I have thrown all the books out the window and being very carefree (what have I got to lose right??). I have seen on this site that so many women have got BFPs so hopefully some of that will rub off on me!!! Fingers Crossed. I would love to do it on my own rather than having to go through the clinic. 
And its nice to hear from some other Aussies. I don't have family or my own friends here (the ones I have known for years) so I have no one to talk to about this so this site is brilliant. 

Good luck to everyone who is waiting! Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust for you all


----------



## SJayne22

kiwipauagirl said:


> Hi I am a newbie to here. I am originally from Rockhampton, QLD but have been living in Ireland for the past 7yrs. I am 36yr old and TTC #1 since Oct 2010. I have an appointment with the fertility clinic in Sept and currently I am on 6 DPO and playing the never ending waiting game. This month I have thrown all the books out the window and being very carefree (what have I got to lose right??). I have seen on this site that so many women have got BFPs so hopefully some of that will rub off on me!!! Fingers Crossed. I would love to do it on my own rather than having to go through the clinic.
> And its nice to hear from some other Aussies. I don't have family or my own friends here (the ones I have known for years) so I have no one to talk to about this so this site is brilliant.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting! Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust for you all

Hello! Welcome! I'm pretty new to this thread but it is amazin! You will love it!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome kiwi :) This site is great and this thread is awesome - we are all very much in love with each other!

2mums... I think it must be twins... hmmm let's think rationally... high HCG - dr thinks you are further along as a result... I think extra HCG means extra babies! ( :oneofeach: ) Newbie do you agree... nana's :jo: are very wise you know?!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne, dont change it, use your original one. I know its hard and confusing, but just wait and temp again tomorrow. Even though you havent moved, our temps rise the longer we are awake. But stay positive :hugs: 

Kiwi- welcome!! :flower::flower: We have an irish/german in here that now lives in Aussie, you'll see her in no time i'm sure, there is no mistaking Melainey! :rofl: 
FX for you!!! Its so frustrating, trying and waiting, and trying and waiting, this thread is full of supportive women, all different situations, all different backgrounds and personalities, but in the end of the day we are all trying to achieve one thing that has brought us all together, thanks to post starter Angel!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pauls_angel

sjayne... I'm still rooting for a bfp for you this month! Don't think you're out yet... like the others have said, unless that :witch: shows her face then AF hasn't arrived! Huggs to you though - this waiting game sux! xx


----------



## Melainey

Welcome Kiwipauagirl :) 

What part of Ireland are you in? 

You will love this thread all the ladies are just wonderful (perfect with a hint of compassion and a shit load of humour/TMI/ and just pure awesomness )

x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> Welcome kiwi :) This site is great and this thread is awesome - we are all very much in love with each other!
> 
> 2mums... I think it must be twins... hmmm let's think rationally... high HCG - dr thinks you are further along as a result... I think extra HCG means extra babies! ( :oneofeach: ) Newbie do you agree... nana's :jo: are very wise you know?!

:trouble::trouble::trouble: c'mere angel! your gonna get it, and i do believe my HCG levels are normal for where i'm at!!! You and nanna :jo::mamafy: are gonna get a :yellowcard: 

:rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Just kidding of course ;) nothing wrong with a little wishful thinking! Still jokes aside I will not be convinced that you're having a singleton til you have your scan... hopefully by then I will have a bfp too along with several others in this thread - including you Jayne! (and you :jo: if menopause hasn't made your hoohah shut up shop by then :rofl:)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Just kidding of course ;) nothing wrong with a little wishful thinking! Still jokes aside I will not be convinced that you're having a singleton til you have your scan... hopefully by then I will have a bfp too along with several others in this thread - including you Jayne! (and you :jo: if menopause hasn't made your hoohah shut up shop by then :rofl:)

:rofl:rofl: @ and you :jo: if menopause hasn't made your hoohah shut up shop by then 
:rofl: 
I'm hoping for you all too!!!! And yeah, cant count anything out until U/S, gonna be a looong 10 days! :headspin:


----------



## SJayne22

Pauls_angel said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Just kidding of course ;) nothing wrong with a little wishful thinking! Still jokes aside I will not be convinced that you're having a singleton til you have your scan... hopefully by then I will have a bfp too along with several others in this thread - including you Jayne! (and you :jo: if menopause hasn't made your hoohah shut up shop by then :rofl:)

Lol that sounds good to me! I apologised to Dh this morning but he told me not to be silly! Im going to the docs today hopefully as have been completely exhausted and no apetite for over a week now. Bit worried :shrug:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hopefully the Dr will do a bloodtest and find out that you have a bun in the oven! :flower:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Just kidding of course ;) nothing wrong with a little wishful thinking! Still jokes aside I will not be convinced that you're having a singleton til you have your scan... hopefully by then I will have a bfp too along with several others in this thread - including you Jayne! (and you :jo: if menopause hasn't made your hoohah shut up shop by then :rofl:)
> 
> :rofl:rofl: @ and you :jo: if menopause hasn't made your hoohah shut up shop by then
> :rofl:
> I'm hoping for you all too!!!! And yeah, cant count anything out until U/S, gonna be a looong 10 days! :headspin:Click to expand...

Welcome back to waiting! :)


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

You are correct there is no mistaking me :winkwink: hehehe 

Angel - I bet you're just rooting in general :winkwink: hehehe you horndog       

Where has that granny got to? :jo: Maybe she fell over and can't get herself back up? :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> You are correct there is no mistaking me :winkwink: hehehe
> 
> Angel - I bet you're just rooting in general :winkwink: hehehe you horndog
> 
> Where has that granny got to? :jo: Maybe she fell over and can't get herself back up? :rofl:

LOL you are so right Melainy I have always been a massive HHB - DH is right - I can't help it if I have a healthy libido :)

I think poor granny is driving home from work - don't worry she'll probably comment when she stops at the lights - or was that mum2Q that does that??? Either way I'm sure :jo: will grace us with her presence soon!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne- hope dr gives you some answers, hope you feel better and get that appetite back too!! :hugs:

Angel- yep back to the waiting game, thats all this is about, a big freaking waiting joke!!!! :rofl: Least I have some funny, horny, old women to wait with :rofl: 

omg :rofl: at all the :jo::mamafy: jokes!!!! :rofl: love that lil :jo:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey girls! 

2myms- great news!!!! So glad to hear your BabY is coming along nicely! 

Kiwi- welcome, you will love it here!! 

Angel- I'm pretty sure it's nana that checks at the lights, not me, we don't have enough traffic here for me to do that! Haha

All those thinking about soy iso, I looked into it and decided against it. It's a natural alternative to clomid. Baby centre has a good page on it. The first thing says 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' I couldn't really get past that. A lot of women overseas use it to enhance O, but when your body already does what it's supposed to be doing and it's not available in Australia, I think some things are best left alone. That's only my choice tho, but do some research if your own! I even asked my doc about it and he didn't know, so that turned me off it too!


----------



## Pauls_angel

So DH just got home and showed me this iphone app call the idiot test... it shows you numbers you have to remember and answer q's so I'm doing really well and DH is building me up saying things like - good work bubba I didn't get that one right... then this bloody scary looking dude jumps out and scares the SH#T out of me and he literally cries laughing.... and then has the nerve to say I wish I filmed your reaction... whacked him so hard the cheeky bugger!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel, remind me of hhb again, I can't remember exactly. I know you're a horny something... House bitch??? Lol can't remember


----------



## Melainey

Angel - I know what you mean I have SUCH a HIGH sex drive haha!! Poor DH gets ot when I don't get any hahahaha! Iget so angry :rofl:

OI 2MUMS - SOME OF US ARE YOUNG HORNY WOMEN hahahahahahhaha :rofl:

Mum2Q - HELLO :) Oh really! Hmmmmm Yeah I was looking online and did see a few things against it! I don't know if I am O'ing or not but I do think I am! Maybe I will wait until i've charted a few months and see :)


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks guys, I've got the docs in 45 mins so i'll see what he says! He will prob just say itsmy hormones but I want to make sure it isn't something else before I come to your beautiful country! DH didn't argue about me going in today, he knew something was wrong as soon as he spoke to me this morning! I wouldn't mind if our stupid bodies wouldn't give us all these false symptoms! Grrrrr! Rant over :lol:


----------



## Newbie32

Hellooooooo ladies!! Sorry to keep you waiting pleased to inform you that no spills on the way home and both hips are still intact ;)

Wow, see what happens when I obey the road rules and dont read at the lights?? Pages and Pages...

In fairness, I did try, but was too much to read and too small for this old :jo: without her reading glasses!!

Super fab news 2mums...sorry to say I'm still with angel on the double up tho!!

Nearly (literally) pissed myself at those :jo: jokes!!!!! Hilarious :haha::haha::haha:

I have a cycling team dinner tonight which I am not super keen about...would rather stay on here and natter the night away, before sleeping, and then.......Wooohoooooo...itsssssss temmmmmp tiiiiiiiiiime!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I have a very healthy sex drive too! Can't get enough!!! Haha and I get a little cranky when it's too long between romps!!! :haha: 

Melainey, according to your last chart, I think you do, but with pcos it can happen randomly, so probably something you should chart for a while longer. I had a cousin with pcos and she had no trouble conceiving so it's def possible!! What are your cycle lengths normally like?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

SJayne22 said:


> Thanks guys, I've got the docs in 45 mins so i'll see what he says! He will prob just say itsmy hormones but I want to make sure it isn't something else before I come to your beautiful country! DH didn't argue about me going in today, he knew something was wrong as soon as he spoke to me this morning! I wouldn't mind if our stupid bodies wouldn't give us all these false symptoms! Grrrrr! Rant over :lol:

Good luck sweetie! Will be waiting for the answer!! Xxx :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl: i cant even explain!!! :rofl: between Angel and her DH, he sounds like me, we'd get along great, :rofl: i do that shit all the time to OH, such little shits we are!!!! 
and :jo: and melainey omg i'm nearly wee'ing myself :rofl: which isn't good bc im already running to the loo every 30 min or so. 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: you ladies are fantastic, young, old, horny and hilarious!!! What would i do without you, bc im thinking it would have been the worst tww, and the rest of the waiting would be TERRIBLE!!! 

Jayne- FX!!!!! Remember we're all here with hugs and laughter no matter what! But an answer, no matter what kind, is always good!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

By the way, I bought s


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: i'ma double up on your :trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble: 
AND.. i'm going to be :rofl: when i have a singleton and you get quads... bc you will have to move out of the retirement village!!!!! :rofl: And, there goes your hips for that matter!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Mum2Q - yeah I mean I did get pregnant once so I suppose it is possible and obviously I am O'ing but not regular :cry: After my m/c my cycles were between 30 and 39 but last month was extra long at 45 - Normally I average at 34 ... So annoying :rofl:

:rofl: Newbie I am glad that you haven't soiled yourself as of yet :winkwink: :jo:

:rofl: 2mums I am so glad that we all found each other :D You are all my TTC soulmates :winkwink: hehehehe


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> By the way, I bought s

ahhhh, the suspense is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!:brat:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

By the way, I bought sOme evening primrose oil. It was $20 for 200 tablets. Think melainey was asking??


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Mum2Q - yeah I mean I did get pregnant once so I suppose it is possible and obviously I am O'ing but not regular :cry: After my m/c my cycles were between 30 and 39 but last month was extra long at 45 - Normally I average at 34 ... So annoying :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Newbie I am glad that you haven't soiled yourself as of yet :winkwink: :jo:
> 
> :rofl: 2mums I am so glad that we all found each other :D You are all my TTC soulmates :winkwink: hehehehe

Melainey - my cycles averaged 32 (some 34) I think I o'd every other month, but not sure, and i think i O'd on cycle day 19. It'll happen for you!!! FX!!!! The world needs more mini melaineys!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: 2mums I was thinking the same thing hahahaha!!

Thank you mum2Q - I must be gettin old aswel cause I have completely forgotten what EPO does??? Hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> Mum2Q - yeah I mean I did get pregnant once so I suppose it is possible and obviously I am O'ing but not regular :cry: After my m/c my cycles were between 30 and 39 but last month was extra long at 45 - Normally I average at 34 ... So annoying :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Newbie I am glad that you haven't soiled yourself as of yet :winkwink: :jo:
> 
> :rofl: 2mums I am so glad that we all found each other :D You are all my TTC soulmates :winkwink: hehehehe

You're pretty similar to me. I average around 35 days, but my shortest is 21 days and longest was 46, until this last one which was about 48 or 49 I think. It is annoying! I'm glad to be temping now so at least I know when to expect AF. Sorry for your loss, I think you've waited long enough for #2 now, and a very sticky one!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hehehe :rofl: could ya imagine little mini me's hehehehehehe little DH's would be little terrors haha But I do think his genes are stronger than mine :cry: Lets hope that my German genes will kick his aussie ass haha! He has ADHD as does every other member of his family haha! Mine don't ! "COME ON GERMANY/IRELAND " hehehehe :rofl: :flasher:


----------



## SJayne22

Off now to the docs, will see what he says! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> :jo: i'ma double up on your :trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble:
> AND.. i'm going to be :rofl: when i have a singleton and you get quads... bc you will have to move out of the retirement village!!!!! :rofl: And, there goes your hips for that matter!!!! :rofl:

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha

Would be a shame about my hips cos I'm kinda happy with them how they are, even for an old :jo:

And no, not in Nappys yet melainey!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha melainey! You crack me up! Epo helps with making fertile cm. I told dh all about it and he was like cool, sounds good. I ducked into the pharmacy while out and he walked in and saw me there waiting in line and said 'evening primrose?' I said 'yep' and he said 'cool, that'll get your mucous going!' 
Ssooooo embarrassing! Haha very happy he's on board with my ttc tho! But I think I turned a new shade of scarlet! I just laughed, gave him a quick glare & hoped nobody knew what he was talking about. Lol


----------



## Melainey

Thank you mum2Q :) I think we have waited long enough but we shall have to wait a little longer I suppose :) hehe 

Good luck Jayne :) Can't wait for the update

x


----------



## Newbie32

SJayne22 said:


> Off now to the docs, will see what he says! xx

Good luck Hun xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Haha melainey! You crack me up! Epo helps with making fertile cm. I told dh all about it and he was like cool, sounds good. I ducked into the pharmacy while out and he walked in and saw me there waiting in line and said 'evening primrose?' I said 'yep' and he said 'cool, that'll get your mucous going!'
> Ssooooo embarrassing! Haha very happy he's on board with my ttc tho! But I think I turned a new shade of scarlet! I just laughed, gave him a quick glare & hoped nobody knew what he was talking about. Lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Oh no! But that's so cute at the same time!!! Bless x my dh asks the questions and then immediately wishes he hadnt!!


----------



## Melainey

Hahahaha that is hilarious mum2Q hahaha!! I don't get very embarrased about much (except buying food/ like take away not groceries haha ) I always try to embarrass my family and friends when i'm out hehehehe You're lucky that he is on board! Not that my DH is not on board but he doesn't really like the idea of the whole charting thing so I don't really tell him too much! :haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

awww Mum2Q- your DH is just awesome!!! love him!!! All the DHs here (and DFs) sounds just amazing!! <3

:hugs::hugs:jayne:hugs::hugs:

melainey- mum2q- my cycles were crazy like that 40+ days and all over the place, never reg! Ever! But in Jan i went to the gym, changed diet, and the last 5 months they were 33, 32, 33, 32, 34, 32. So i was never an advocate for the above, but i'll swear by it now!! Seemed to help regulate me, and got our bfp the first cycle back to trying after it all got regulated (before july, last time we ttc was nov '11, and the previous 7 cycles, but i felt like it was a shot in the dark bc i was all over the board)


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I agree with you 2mums mine were regulating a little bit when I was going to the gym but I have gotten so lazy since I lost my job hahaha!! I reckon when I get a job I will stop being so lazy :rofl: Iwill have to do something tho cause I am getting so depressed with myself at the minute! :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yeah i didnt want to go to the gym, but i had to do something! And it was cheaper than IVF or fertility specialists! You'll get a job, you've got an awesome personality, just have to wait for the right person to notice it and hire your fine ass!!! In the mean time, you have us!!!! :holly:


----------



## Melainey

Why thank you :blush: If I was only single :winkwink: hehehe

Yea I love "spending" time with you lovely ladies :) i was so sad the weekend when I wasn't here :cry: But now i'm back hehe


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I love spending time with you ladies too!!! it's so good! 2mums, I didn't realise you stopped for a while. that must make it all seem more worth it then after having put so much hard work into your body to get it ready for bub!
Melainey - I find you just have to jump straight into it. just wake up one morning and start doing something and after 1 week, it will feel good and you will enjoy it rather than hate it!!

Yeah, DH is awesome, he's really on board with everything which is nice. I think he knows how much it means to me and he hates to see me get upset. I have been having a depression session for 2 days now, it happened last month too... rather than get upset when AF arrives, it seems I get upset after it's gone, then I think 'here we go...back to the start again... kinda like it sinks in that we're not having a baby yet. 

I just stiopped off and got some grapefruit juice too - now DH is saying I have 'super mucous' he thinks it will be able to save us from anything! lol he's a dork! 2 mums, did you drink it every day leading up to O or just when you felt like it? I don't even like the stuff much, but I got 4 litres to start me off! hahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> I love spending time with you ladies too!!! it's so good! 2mums, I didn't realise you stopped for a while. that must make it all seem more worth it then after having put so much hard work into your body to get it ready for bub!
> Melainey - I find you just have to jump straight into it. just wake up one morning and start doing something and after 1 week, it will feel good and you will enjoy it rather than hate it!!
> 
> Yeah, DH is awesome, he's really on board with everything which is nice. I think he knows how much it means to me and he hates to see me get upset. I have been having a depression session for 2 days now, it happened last month too... rather than get upset when AF arrives, it seems I get upset after it's gone, then I think 'here we go...back to the start again... kinda like it sinks in that we're not having a baby yet.
> 
> I just stiopped off and got some grapefruit juice too - now DH is saying I have 'super mucous' he thinks it will be able to save us from anything! lol he's a dork! 2 mums, did you drink it every day leading up to O or just when you felt like it? I don't even like the stuff much, but I got 4 litres to start me off! hahaha

A glass a day ;) I do as well x


----------



## Pammy31

yuck grapefruit juice. i will leave that to you ladies.


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> yuck grapefruit juice. i will leave that to you ladies.

Lol, I've grown to like it! Even if the hairs on the back of my arms stand up when I drink it!


----------



## Pammy31

no thanks... and I have no issue getting wet for :sex:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:holly::hugs:melainey :rofl:

mum2q- yeah we tried for a long time, and then my mum and nan came to visit, our donor went to france, and we needed to re-group! So i did, went to the gym, dr, had tests done, etc. And then found the EPO and grapefruit juice, and thought why the heck not, i'll try anything. And like :jo: i drank 1 glass a day, i added a little bit of sparkling water bc i too do not like the taste too much, i have some still in the fridge havent touched it since i Od :rofl: 

hahaha, super mucous, i got a mental picture with a cape and a theme song :wacko::headspin: :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> no thanks... and I have no issue getting wet for :sex:

Lol pammy!!!

It's not for 'getting wet' !!!! That's arousal fluid and is very different to cervical fluid/mucous

The epo and grapefruit juice etc are all about cm  and you can never have too much of that!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: gave me goosebumples too and shivers, ahahaha, i did get used to it, but i added the sparkling and just downed it quickly!!!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I suppose you are right mum2Q :rofl: I should just do it :haha: I just don't like going on my own! But I will suck it up eventually :haha:

I love grapefruits! Maybe I will get some juice when we go shopping next :)


----------



## Pammy31

Trying2b2mums said:


> :jo: gave me goosebumples too and shivers, ahahaha, i did get used to it, but i added the sparkling and just downed it quickly!!!

how long were you drinking it before your BFP


----------



## Trying2b2mums

grape fruit and the juice are very good for you, not just for CM, has heaps of good things! I love pink grape fruit!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pammy31 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> :jo: gave me goosebumples too and shivers, ahahaha, i did get used to it, but i added the sparkling and just downed it quickly!!!
> 
> how long were you drinking it before your BFPClick to expand...

Pammy- ummm, probably about a month or so.


----------



## Pammy31

coolies.... hope it helped... i fear i might have hostile cm. would it help me?


----------



## Melainey

The sparkling water is a very very good idea :) And I love sparkling water :)


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> coolies.... hope it helped... i fear i might have hostile cm. would it help me?

It certainly can't hurt! I use it and epo, and last month was my first month with really noticeable ewcm! So I reckon it's magic ;)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Pammy31 said:
> 
> 
> coolies.... hope it helped... i fear i might have hostile cm. would it help me?
> 
> It certainly can't hurt! I use it and epo, and last month was my first month with really noticeable ewcm! So I reckon it's magic ;)Click to expand...

Pammy- i agree with newbie, it cant hurt, and like she said its different from being 'wet', so if you do think its hostile, or the wrong PH, then certainly try it, its not overly $$, and like newbie, i noticed a difference, my cm is normally a no show or def not EWish but it helped!! 

the other thing i used to help manage PH of CM was a sperm friendly lube, its highly recommended for women conceiving the way we did, but it wouldn't hurt hetero couples, esp if you have a worry about your CM being hostile environment toward the sperm, makes their journey a happier slippery ride.


----------



## Pammy31

problem is preseed makes me too wet. i might try grapefruit juice and epo. but make sure to take the epo till possible ov and not after. is that correct?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies... I'm baa-aack!!! We had a meeting with a mortgage broker... need to get pre-approval so if we see something we like this weekend we can make an offer :)

In other news I am really feeling out tonight :( just went to the loo and had more spotting - well more like a smear on the loo paper... was very pale pink rather than red so am trying to hold out hope but am just feeling out... AF does normally start with brown spotting for me though so hoping it is IB but not convinced of it. Have been having lots of twinges in lower abdomen today and esp tonight as well and have a really full feeling in my uterus... hoping these are all good signs but feeling really doubtful...

Melainey - like you my DH wants a bub but thinks the whole charting thing is a pain in the ass! Told him about my spotting and got a little sad - he jokingly said "ew! that is gross don't want to know that sh#t - no sex for you tonight!" :( poor boy has never coped well with "that time of the month" he can't even walk past the tampons in the shop!

He did give me a hug though and reassure me that it is not over yet... wish I believed it for myself :(


----------



## Melainey

Hi Angel :)

Don't be worried I think that it is implantation bleeding I really hope that it is :hugs:
That is so cute about DH - Mine doesn't care one bit )we have sex all the time on AF and he always buys me tampons etc) but most men are the same as your DH it's normal :) My husband is faaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrr from normal :rofl: hahahahaha FX that this is your month xx :kiss: :hugs: xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pammy31 said:


> problem is preseed makes me too wet. i might try grapefruit juice and epo. but make sure to take the epo till possible ov and not after. is that correct?

that is correct! but whats too wet? and whys that a problem? :rofl: ;)

if it helps, i used literally like 3 drops!! its very runny


----------



## SJayne22

Well I officially feel like crap! Doctor just said that I couldn't be pregnant yet as it takes 6 to 12 months, that tiredness isn't an early sign of pregnancy and basically that I'm stupid!!!!! Found it so hard not to cry when I walked to my car. :cry:

He didn't seem bothered about my exhaustion or lack of apetite! Just said maybe I have a virus! Wish I hadn't bothered!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi lovelies... I'm baa-aack!!! We had a meeting with a mortgage broker... need to get pre-approval so if we see something we like this weekend we can make an offer :)
> 
> In other news I am really feeling out tonight :( just went to the loo and had more spotting - well more like a smear on the loo paper... was very pale pink rather than red so am trying to hold out hope but am just feeling out... AF does normally start with brown spotting for me though so hoping it is IB but not convinced of it. Have been having lots of twinges in lower abdomen today and esp tonight as well and have a really full feeling in my uterus... hoping these are all good signs but feeling really doubtful...
> 
> Melainey - like you my DH wants a bub but thinks the whole charting thing is a pain in the ass! Told him about my spotting and got a little sad - he jokingly said "ew! that is gross don't want to know that sh#t - no sex for you tonight!" :( poor boy has never coped well with "that time of the month" he can't even walk past the tampons in the shop!
> 
> He did give me a hug though and reassure me that it is not over yet... wish I believed it for myself :(

Angel- everything i read said pink was a good sign, red or brown not! so your still in it, stay positive love!!! :hugs: :flower::flower::flower: and your twinges and feeling sounds great!!!!

good news about your meeting though, really hoping your family home is found soon!!! Waiting on your three good things!!!! :dance:


----------



## Melainey

Jayne your doctor is an IDIOT!!!!!

I was soooooooo tired that I was napping everyday and didn't get out of bed till2pm when I was pregnant and that was from about 5weeks till I lost the baby at about 11 weeks!! I say forget your doctor and find another! That has made me soooooo angry!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

SJayne22 said:


> Well I officially feel like crap! Doctor just said that I couldn't be pregnant yet as it takes 6 to 12 months, that tiredness isn't an early sign of pregnancy and basically that I'm stupid!!!!! Found it so hard not to cry when I walked to my car. :cry:
> 
> He didn't seem bothered about my exhaustion or lack of apetite! Just said maybe I have a virus! Wish I hadn't bothered!

Jayne :hugs: I may be completely daft here, and forgetful, but what take 6-12 months?? And dont worry about him, as tiredness is a sign of early preg, ive been napping nearly every day. And he is stupid!!!! Try to relax and enjoy your evening with DH. And i know its further than you want to think, but the DRs here, at least mine, and most i know of, are fantastic, and listen and actually care!!! :hugs: Dont be too upset with yourself!!! We still love ya, and your time will come, your bub will find you when its perfect!!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Jayne your doctor is an IDIOT!!!!!
> 
> I was soooooooo tired that I was napping everyday and didn't get out of bed till2pm when I was pregnant and that was from about 5weeks till I lost the baby at about 11 weeks!! I say forget your doctor and find another! That has made me soooooo angry!!!

I agree with you Melainey, he is an idiot, and it made me mad too!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> Jayne your doctor is an IDIOT!!!!!
> 
> I was soooooooo tired that I was napping everyday and didn't get out of bed till2pm when I was pregnant and that was from about 5weeks till I lost the baby at about 11 weeks!! I say forget your doctor and find another! That has made me soooooo angry!!!
> 
> I agree with you Melainey, he is an idiot, and it made me mad too!!!Click to expand...

Thanks guys! DH just told me to go back to bed and ignore everything he said! I officially couldn't be any more confused right now! Just want AF to hurry up and start again! 

I don't know what I would do without you guys now! :hugs: All I can hope for is that Angel and Newbie get some bfp's which would cheer me up :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks girls for your support - I need to pee so bad right now but am scared AF will meet me when I get there - will be heading in soon though or I'll do a nanna :jo: and tinkle in my undies!!! Eeek! :rofl:

Jayne the others are exactly right - your doctor is a jerk! SO mad at him right now - how dare he treat you that way :grr: Lucy fell pregnant with both her girls first try so while it can take 6-12 months it can easily take one... what does he know! Praying this is your month - your chart looks awesome to me hun I'm still holding out hope for you!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

SJayne22 said:


> Well I officially feel like crap! Doctor just said that I couldn't be pregnant yet as it takes 6 to 12 months, that tiredness isn't an early sign of pregnancy and basically that I'm stupid!!!!! Found it so hard not to cry when I walked to my car. :cry:
> 
> He didn't seem bothered about my exhaustion or lack of apetite! Just said maybe I have a virus! Wish I hadn't bothered!

so sorry little Jayney!!! what do you mean it takes 6-12 months???

i had my grapefruit juice, it was yum yum yum. i really enjoyed it!!!

DH & I don't BD during AF, but if I'm spotting he doesn't mind & isn't grossed out by it if I ever have bleeding after if it's close to my period...and he buys tampons etc if I ask him, but my af doesn't last long anyway, so it's never a huge drama.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum2Q my DH copes fine with a little bit of bleeding after BD but that is only cos he attributes it to him being well endowed and claims all the credit.... have never been with another man to compare dingdongs with so I guess I have to take his word for it :haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel - FX for you!! hoping it's a BFP around the corner for you!! not long now, it's alomost wed!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pauls_angel said:


> Mum2Q my DH copes fine with a little bit of bleeding after BD but that is only cos he attributes it to him being well endowed and claims all the credit.... have never been with another man to compare dingdongs with so I guess I have to take his word for it :haha:

:haha:hahaha that's awesome! so funny. such a male thing to say!! hehe


----------



## SJayne22

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> Well I officially feel like crap! Doctor just said that I couldn't be pregnant yet as it takes 6 to 12 months, that tiredness isn't an early sign of pregnancy and basically that I'm stupid!!!!! Found it so hard not to cry when I walked to my car. :cry:
> 
> He didn't seem bothered about my exhaustion or lack of apetite! Just said maybe I have a virus! Wish I hadn't bothered!
> 
> so sorry little Jayney!!! what do you mean it takes 6-12 months???
> 
> i had my grapefruit juice, it was yum yum yum. i really enjoyed it!!!
> 
> DH & I don't BD during AF, but if I'm spotting he doesn't mind & isn't grossed out by it if I ever have bleeding after if it's close to my period...and he buys tampons etc if I ask him, but my af doesn't last long anyway, so it's never a huge drama.Click to expand...

Basically I asked if I could have a blood test and he just said no because I wouldn't be pregnant as it takes atleast 6 to 12 months! Felt about a inch tall!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Angel - FX for you!! hoping it's a BFP around the corner for you!! not long now, it's alomost wed!!!!!

OOOOH I so hope you're right! Just concerned because I was sick that maybe I stuffed up this cycle. If AF does come today or tomorrow then it means I only have a 7 or 8 day LP which would suck! I know taking B group vitamins can help lengthen LP any other ideas for lengthening LP...hoping I won't need to worry but would love to know so I am better equipped next time I need to worry about ttc - whether it be next month or next bub! xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne- any chance of another DR? or wait til you get here, much nicer!!! 

mum2q- glad you enjoyed your juice. FX for a sticky egg!! 

angel- i have high hopes for you too!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Jayne I still think he is a jerk... can you see another DR?

AFM I braved up and went to the loo... actually I couldn't hold on any more! When I wiped there was barely anything at all - just the tiniest hint of pale pale pink... feeling slightly more hopeful but trying not to get my hopes up... gee my emotions are all over the place this week! Poor DH! He high fived me though when I happily came bouncing out of the loo after seeing no blood on the loo paper! Gotta love him, such a bloke!

xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

SJayne22 said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> Well I officially feel like crap! Doctor just said that I couldn't be pregnant yet as it takes 6 to 12 months, that tiredness isn't an early sign of pregnancy and basically that I'm stupid!!!!! Found it so hard not to cry when I walked to my car. :cry:
> 
> He didn't seem bothered about my exhaustion or lack of apetite! Just said maybe I have a virus! Wish I hadn't bothered!
> 
> so sorry little Jayney!!! what do you mean it takes 6-12 months???
> 
> i had my grapefruit juice, it was yum yum yum. i really enjoyed it!!!
> 
> DH & I don't BD during AF, but if I'm spotting he doesn't mind & isn't grossed out by it if I ever have bleeding after if it's close to my period...and he buys tampons etc if I ask him, but my af doesn't last long anyway, so it's never a huge drama.Click to expand...
> 
> Basically I asked if I could have a blood test and he just said no because I wouldn't be pregnant as it takes atleast 6 to 12 months! Felt about a inch tall!Click to expand...

What a total WANKER!!!!! I can't believe he would say that. It's not as if you were being asked to be referred to a fertility specialist...it's perfectly normal for someone who is having unprotected sex while they are ovulating to be pregnant! I am just blown away that he would say that to you! It's one thing for a dr to keep your head in reality and say "don't be surprised if it takes longer than you expect" but to say that is just ridiculous....so untrue that it takes 6-12 months!!! It is for a lot of people, but how many time do you hear of people losing their virginity & getting pregnant (very unlucky!!! unless you've waited until marriage and are ttc from day 1...that would just be awesome! haha) sorry...off on a tangent there... I hope you're ok! just disregard what he says and try to play the waiting game as best you can! xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> Jayne I still think he is a jerk... can you see another DR?
> 
> AFM I braved up and went to the loo... actually I couldn't hold on any more! When I wiped there was barely anything at all - just the tiniest hint of pale pale pink... feeling slightly more hopeful but trying not to get my hopes up... gee my emotions are all over the place this week! Poor DH! He high fived me though when I happily came bouncing out of the loo after seeing no blood on the loo paper! Gotta love him, such a bloke!
> 
> xx

i give you a virtual high five too!!! yay!!! :headspin: I have my hopes up high enough, dont worry, got it covered!!! :dance: can you go to sleep now so you can temp earlier? :rofl:


----------



## LLPM

Lol angel! DH's exactly the same...and I also don't have anyone to compare with! I guess that might be a weird concept for you other girlies hey?! 
It never used to be an issue BD during AF til we had the kids. I think maybe DH saw too much blood in that region during childbirth and put him off a bit! Hehe. The whole birth process didn't put him off otherwise thankfully! :) 
Sjayne, you need to see a different doctor! They all know for a fact it doesn't always take that long. I guess maybe he was trying to say on average people fall pregnant between 6-12months. This has some stats on it https://www.babycenter.com.au/preconception/activelytrying/howlongwillittake :)


----------



## LLPM

Oh my goodness...I did not mean to suggest you all slept around!! Sorry if that's how that came across!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Jayne I still think he is a jerk... can you see another DR?
> 
> AFM I braved up and went to the loo... actually I couldn't hold on any more! When I wiped there was barely anything at all - just the tiniest hint of pale pale pink... feeling slightly more hopeful but trying not to get my hopes up... gee my emotions are all over the place this week! Poor DH! He high fived me though when I happily came bouncing out of the loo after seeing no blood on the loo paper! Gotta love him, such a bloke!
> 
> xx
> 
> i give you a virtual high five too!!! yay!!! :headspin: I have my hopes up high enough, dont worry, got it covered!!! :dance: can you go to sleep now so you can temp earlier? :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: You are as bad as that chart stalking nanna Newbie:coolio::jo:!!! I wish I could temp earlier... but I'm not a great sleeper at the best of times so doubting an early night would result in an earlier temp... will update it the moment I wake up though so keep your eyes peeled at around 6am tomorrow!


----------



## SJayne22

I think i'll wait as its only 2 weeks now! What a jerk!!:grr::grr:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel - Yay for the spotting disappearing!!! hope AF stays away! I'm with 2mums - hopes are up HIGH for you this month!!! 5 BFP's last month - this month I'm hoping to get at least 3!!!

LLPM - haha that's funny. no offence taken! I believe in 'try before you buy' and just between us, I now know I have hit the absolute JACKPOT with the man I fell in love with & married!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Jayne - Just keep POAS every few days I'm sure you'll get your bfp super soon!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

SJayne22 said:


> I think i'll wait as its only 2 weeks now! What a jerk!!:grr::grr:

I have just been stalking your chart, it looks great! But 11dpo is still very early! I wouldn't mind betting you get your BFP in 3-4 days, and if you do, I would take the piss stick and shove it in his face!!! :haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hahaha Angel, now come on, we all know i'm not up at 6am, :rofl: but i like knowing its there, at 10, when i do manage to get on the comp, :rofl: 

Llmp- i wont speak for everyone, but i for one did not take your comment like that. I think its great you two have only been with your husbands. My sister had one before her husband. Everyone is different, I had my fair share of men back in the day, i joke and say i had more than enough and got sick of them! But never had a disease, or anything else negative so all good, and i dont take offense, bc everyone is different. I do feel that sex is so much better with someone you care about though, amazingly better!!! 
Angel- i'm sure DH wouldnt lie to you, and he's very well taken care of down there :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Angel - Yay for the spotting disappearing!!! hope AF stays away! I'm with 2mums - hopes are up HIGH for you this month!!! 5 BFP's last month - this month I'm hoping to get at least 3!!!
> 
> LLPM - haha that's funny. no offence taken! I believe in 'try before you buy' and just between us, I now know I have hit the absolute JACKPOT with the man I fell in love with & married!!

Thanks Mum2Q - I hope so too! xx


----------



## SJayne22

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> Well I officially feel like crap! Doctor just said that I couldn't be pregnant yet as it takes 6 to 12 months, that tiredness isn't an early sign of pregnancy and basically that I'm stupid!!!!! Found it so hard not to cry when I walked to my car. :cry:
> 
> He didn't seem bothered about my exhaustion or lack of apetite! Just said maybe I have a virus! Wish I hadn't bothered!
> 
> so sorry little Jayney!!! what do you mean it takes 6-12 months???
> 
> i had my grapefruit juice, it was yum yum yum. i really enjoyed it!!!
> 
> DH & I don't BD during AF, but if I'm spotting he doesn't mind & isn't grossed out by it if I ever have bleeding after if it's close to my period...and he buys tampons etc if I ask him, but my af doesn't last long anyway, so it's never a huge drama.Click to expand...
> 
> Basically I asked if I could have a blood test and he just said no because I wouldn't be pregnant as it takes atleast 6 to 12 months! Felt about a inch tall!Click to expand...
> 
> What a total WANKER!!!!! I can't believe he would say that. It's not as if you were being asked to be referred to a fertility specialist...it's perfectly normal for someone who is having unprotected sex while they are ovulating to be pregnant! I am just blown away that he would say that to you! It's one thing for a dr to keep your head in reality and say "don't be surprised if it takes longer than you expect" but to say that is just ridiculous....so untrue that it takes 6-12 months!!! It is for a lot of people, but how many time do you hear of people losing their virginity & getting pregnant (very unlucky!!! unless you've waited until marriage and are ttc from day 1...that would just be awesome! haha) sorry...off on a tangent there... I hope you're ok! just disregard what he says and try to play the waiting game as best you can! xxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

POW!!! You really know how to make someone feel better! Thank you :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> I think i'll wait as its only 2 weeks now! What a jerk!!:grr::grr:
> 
> I have just been stalking your chart, it looks great! But 11dpo is still very early! I wouldn't mind betting you get your BFP in 3-4 days, and if you do, I would take the piss stick and shove it in his face!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: LOVE it Mum2Q... Jayne please do that when you get your bfp and then add to it 'YOU'RE FIRED!'... still really annoyed at him for crushing your spirits like that!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Glad you feel better Jayne! Can't wait til you're in Aus! hope you can find a good doctor! Where did you say you're moving to again?

Angel - glad you are in on it too...I think everybody needs their own bitch badge! I use mine when required! haha


----------



## SJayne22

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Glad you feel better Jayne! Can't wait til you're in Aus! hope you can find a good doctor! Where did you say you're moving to again?
> 
> Angel - glad you are in on it too...I think everybody needs their own bitch badge! I use mine when required! haha

We are moving to adelaide, DH has a job at misubishi. I do feel much better now! Plus no sign of spotting anymore for the moment! Think i'm going to go shopping and keep myslelf busy :winkwink:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

SJayne22 said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Glad you feel better Jayne! Can't wait til you're in Aus! hope you can find a good doctor! Where did you say you're moving to again?
> 
> Angel - glad you are in on it too...I think everybody needs their own bitch badge! I use mine when required! haha
> 
> We are moving to adelaide, DH has a job at misubishi. I do feel much better now! Plus no sign of spotting anymore for the moment! Think i'm going to go shopping and keep myslelf busy :winkwink:Click to expand...

:thumbup:that's right, I forgot! Now i'm back with it!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

jayne- yay shopping!!!! do it!!!! I did more shopping today :) always fun!


----------



## Pauls_angel

A little retail therapy never killed anyone!!! :) I LOVE shopping!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> A little retail therapy never killed anyone!!! :) I LOVE shopping!

Agreed!! I probably do a little more than my fair share, but OH doesnt complain, I always come home with stuff for her too :rofl: 
It can fix nearly anything! Enjoy your spree Jayne!!! :dance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> A little retail therapy never killed anyone!!! :) I LOVE shopping!
> 
> Agreed!! I probably do a little more than my fair share, but OH doesnt complain, I always come home with stuff for her too :rofl:
> It can fix nearly anything! Enjoy your spree Jayne!!! :dance:Click to expand...

See that's where it would come in really handy that your OH is a girl... my DH doesn't understand how I could need or want more clothes... he doesn't think "cos it was pretty" is a good enough reason to purchase something!


----------



## SJayne22

Pauls_angel said:


> A little retail therapy never killed anyone!!! :) I LOVE shopping!

It is one of the few things that relaxes me and makes me feel better as can't drink or eat!!! Problem is we only have 20kgs to fly with as all other luggage left by ship weeks ago! If I buy something new then something old has to go!! :winkwink:

Not sure if all ypu guys will be up when I get back but just wanted to say a massive thankyou as today has been a toughy!!! :hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Pauls_angel

You are very welcome jayney! not long now and you will be in aus and awake at the same time as the rest of us! Hoping your temp is back up tomorrow and that you get a bfp next time you POAS! If I am alseep before you get back I hope you have a lovely rest of the day and look forward to chatting to you tomorrow! xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne- out with the old and in with the new!!! hahaha Shop away!!! :hugs:

Angel- it does help!!! Bc its pretty, bc it fit, bc it was on sale, bc it matches my pants, bc it matches my shoes, bc it might match something i might get in the future... :haha: Its all good!! She is worse with shoes and handbags though, everytime i turn around she has new shoes or a new bag!! I at least buy a little of everything :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

My SIL moved house last month and she needed 10 boxes just for her shoes! and another 15 for her handbags! she has over 400 of each - crazy!!! No wonder they needed a bigger house!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

SJayne22 said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> A little retail therapy never killed anyone!!! :) I LOVE shopping!
> 
> It is one of the few things that relaxes me and makes me feel better as can't drink or eat!!! Problem is we only have 20kgs to fly with as all other luggage left by ship weeks ago! If I buy something new then something old has to go!! :winkwink:
> 
> Not sure if all ypu guys will be up when I get back but just wanted to say a massive thankyou as today has been a toughy!!! :hugs::hugs::thumbup:Click to expand...

throw something old out.....OR....wear extra layers! haha I'm not much of a shopper, but when I am in the mood on the odd occasion, I do enjoy it. Hope you feel better soon! xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> My SIL moved house last month and she needed 10 boxes just for her shoes! and another 15 for her handbags! she has over 400 of each - crazy!!! No wonder they needed a bigger house!

hahaha, we need a bigger house too, next year!! For now she has the hall closet for her extra-ness, but in all fairness, I use the guest room closet, and the one in our room is just crazy :haha: But like you said, whats to be expected of a house of girls!!! :rofl: Its worse when we go to the states bc everything is cheaper, shoes and hand bags are about 40-60% less expensive, so we always go over with an empty suitcase


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls...back from dinner (past :jo: bedtime) and looks like I've missed an emotional old night tonight!

Jayne, that is utterly disgraceful of that doc and I'm so sorry you had to go thru that Hun xxx what an arse.

Angel, hang in there Hun! :af: and piss off with your broom :witch:.... Angel taking a nine month hiatus from you!!!

Bed or me soon, cos then that means TEMP time!!!!

Woooohooooooo xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha Nana, you are so funny with your temps!! I love it too, but I think you love love LOVE it the most! hehe

I'm going to call it a night, hope you all sleep well & that your temps do what you all want tomorrow!

xxxxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Sweet dreams me beauties ;)

Don't let the bed bugs bite!!

:jo: needs all the beauty sleep she can get! Have you seen this wrinkly old face!!!

Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> Welcome Kiwipauagirl :)
> 
> What part of Ireland are you in?
> 
> You will love this thread all the ladies are just wonderful (perfect with a hint of compassion and a shit load of humour/TMI/ and just pure awesomness )
> 
> x

I am in Limerick. Which for those who are unsure is 2.5hr south/west from Dublin. 1hr north of Cork and 1hr east of Killarney. I am use to it now, though I don't think you can ever get use to the weather. Constant RAIN and of course with curly hair it sucks even more, i have given up with the hair straightener :) LOL

This thread from what I have read so far is EXACTLY what I need. Getting things off my chest and still see the humour in it. I haven't been able to tell anyone what is going on (how do you bring it up in conversation) but I am enjoying this.

THANKS GIRLS!!! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Kiwi - glad you have found us! There are a couple of other girls not in Aus - not sure how your time zones line up but they may be able to keep you company while we sleep! Melainey :holly::flasher: did you live anywhere near kiwi when you were in Ireland?

Anyway lovelies I am hitting the sack so I can wake up and temp and nanna :jo: can :coolio: - but a quick update before I do just peed again and again just the palest of pink tinges even paler than last trip to the loo! So hoping it means I will sleep better and not stress about a possible visit from AF tomorrow - please send all your prayers (and equivalent) my way!

Looking forward to a pre-work chart stalk myself so set those alarms early ladues and temp away!

Nighty night! xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> 2myms- great news!!!! So glad to hear your BabY is coming along nicely!
> 
> Kiwi- welcome, you will love it here!!
> 
> Angel- I'm pretty sure it's nana that checks at the lights, not me, we don't have enough traffic here for me to do that! Haha
> 
> All those thinking about soy iso, I looked into it and decided against it. It's a natural alternative to clomid. Baby centre has a good page on it. The first thing says 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' I couldn't really get past that. A lot of women overseas use it to enhance O, but when your body already does what it's supposed to be doing and it's not available in Australia, I think some things are best left alone. That's only my choice tho, but do some research if your own! I even asked my doc about it and he didn't know, so that turned me off it too!

CLOMID is the biggest thing ever over here. The Fertility Clinic puts you on Clomid 1st for a few months to get you ovulating more, before moving onto the heavier things as IVF and IUI etc. My problem is me (husband is perfet - of course) that I am ovulating which is fine but the eggs aren't the strongest and because of my age(36) they are slowing down a bit. Also the folicles need to be between 11-15mm to produce a usable egg, but I think I am only 4-8mm which isn't producing the best of the best eggs. With Clomid you may produce a couple of eggs and hopefully have a better change of conceiving. That is the theory behind it anyway. The other thing that can happen with clomid is that you have mulitple births. Which if you have been TTC for ages you don't mind as such.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

good night everyone!!! 

may your temps be up, and your eggs sticky and your wiping clear!!!

looking forward to :coolio: those charts tomorrow 

:flower::headspin::flower::headspin::flower::headspin::flower::headspin::flower:


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies .

Gosh I went out for an hour and look at all your chitter chatter :)

Angel &#8211; I think it is lovely that you only had one partner, I wish that myself and DH were each others first but look at the age gap ( he may have been imprisioned if he found me that early hahaha :rofl:, I'malso giving you a high five and Sending my equivalent to you for af to stay away xx

LLPM &#8211; only one partner too :D That's amazing :) &#8211; we&#8217;re all sluts hey :winkwink: hehehehehe :rofl: I get what you meant :) And I do wish I was in yours and angels shoes but sure everything happens for a reason! 

Mum2Q &#8211; I&#8217;m the same ;) I like to have a little taste before that I buy :winkwink: Just so happens that hubby is AMAZING in bed (never had any man make me come so much in my life heheheheh :rofl: That in itself was a case closer ) hehehe

Jayne &#8211; When I came to aus working holiday I wore heaps of layers hehe cause I wasn't planning on staying forever and only had the 20Kgs so wore like all my jackets on the way over hahahaha :rofl:

Kiwi &#8211; I am from Dublin :happydance: And lived in limerick when I went to UNI there! Which part of limerick you staying in? I think I may try the soy isoflavanes Which is the natural clomid but I will talk to my doctor first :) 

As for me I went out tonight (with the little money we had left) and bought EPO and grapefruit juice :) lets see how that works...

Night to all you sleeping beauties xx


----------



## Pammy31

Welcome to the madness Kiwi!! lol

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Darn Olympics.... I shall drink my tea like an :jo: and watch and go to bed shortly. 

Melainey- you're only trying soy so you can multiples, and i wish them all upon you darl!! :twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: you got me 2mums :rofl: Iwould LOVE multiples but would be happy either way :happydance:

Darn olympics hey :winkwink: I'm watching father ted :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl: i love brit comedy, but never really watched father ted, i like AbFab, the Vicar, and are you being served


----------



## Melainey

Father Ted is not British!!!!! It's Irish  haha but yeah I do love Are you being served :rofl: it is sooooo funny :haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Father Ted is not British!!!!! It's Irish  haha but yeah I do love Are you being served :rofl: it is sooooo funny :haha:

How dare i insult father ted like that!!! i should be beaten :trouble: 

time for me to go to bed, sooo tired!!! (g'morning Rosie !!!!)


----------



## Melainey

YOUR LUCKY I LIKE YA :winkwink: next time I may not be so nice and I will have to beat your ass hehe :wave: 

Goodnight sweetheart :) you take care of that little bean of yours :) x


----------



## Maddy40

Love catching up on everyone's posts while you all sleep. Nearly 1am and work has suddenly gone quiet - unusually so - so we have the Olympics on and I'm researching soy isoflavanes since I never heard of those before. Nothing on the OPK for me yet (CD10 today) but I would expect something to show in the next 3-4 days as my cycle is very regular.


----------



## Melainey

Hi Maddy 

I'm not :sleep: yet i'm a night owl hehe :happydance:

I am also researching the soy Isoflavanes (maybe Rosie could help us there :D ) Trying to figure out if it would mess my cycle up or not! 

x

edit : https://www.conceptionconnection.co...m_kunena&Itemid=29&func=view&catid=15&id=6300


----------



## Rosie_PA

Goodmorning Ladies :coffee:

Melainey- Soy can be purchased at any supplement/vitamin store and even grocery stores here. It can also be found on amazon.com. Crazy little leprechaun deserves triplets!! (see below)

LLPM and Angel- Soy Isoflavones is a natural plant derived phytoestrogen, which is an anti-estrogen, just like Clomid. Both are known as SERMs (Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators). It works by fooling your brain into thinking its estrogen levels are low. This causes your body to release more FSH & LH which helps stimulate follicle production (same as Clomid). You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on CD 2-6, or 3-7. It is not thought to cause fertility problems if it is only taken for 5 days a month, but like many other supplements, if taken at the wrong time (throughout all of cycle, it will mess up your cycle! Some women experience negative side effect, like hot flashes, but most just report that they notice much stronger ovulation pains.(which would make sense)

2mums- 1500!!! Holy twins!!!! That is way higher than a singleton at 4.5 weeks!! :happydance: :oneofeach: Think its bad now, wait till those bubs start kicking your bladder 24/7&#8230;.talk about leakage!! Keep doing those kegals! 10 days?!?! How will we ever wait that long??? PS- you will definitely need a bigger house after you have those quads!

LLPM- I know you think I slept around&#8230;.its the name Rosie isn&#8217;t it??? Is it a stripper name in Aussie? !?!? Bahaha I&#8217;m just kidding!

Angel-The B complex should help lengthen your luteal phase if you don&#8217;t get your :bfp: this month but I have my FX&#8217;d for you! I can&#8217;t wait to try the idiot test app on my DH! BAHAHAHAHA

Newbie &#8211; Glad your hips are holding up! :jo:I have about 50 ICs as I am a POAS addict also!!! And don&#8217;t wave that cane too much, don&#8217;t want you to throw your poor old back out! :jo: :jo:

Pammy &#8211; when do you plan on starting to test?!?

Jayne-I agree with all that your GP is a shit. My fingers are still crossed for you! :flower:Hang in there! I love retail therapy!!!

Kiwi &#8211;welcome :flower: these are some great women! Just love them!!

Mum2- I bought some flax seed oil (similar to EPO) to try this month also, but I do my shopping online as to avoid embarrassing situations!!! Haha Maybe I will pick up some grapefruit juice also! Fx&#8217;d for a sticky egg!!! PS &#8211; I test drove the car before I bought it!!! Hehe

OK EVERYONE WAKE UP AND TEMP PLEASE!!!! I NEED TO DO SOME STALKING!!!! :coolio:


----------



## Melainey

Ah hello there Rosie :happydance:

Thank you for that :) I see that you can buy it online for cheap enough (when hubby gets paid I am so buying me some I want twins hehehehehehe) :rofl: 

How is your day today? I should really go to sleep haha


----------



## Rosie_PA

My day isn't bad, 12 hrs at work, hoping they go quick but I'm off the next 2 days so looking forward to them! :happydance: twins would be soooo fun! Did you read the sweet valley high books when you were little! I always wanted a twin sis when I was little because of them!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> Hello ladies .
> 
> Gosh I went out for an hour and look at all your chitter chatter :)
> 
> Angel  I think it is lovely that you only had one partner, I wish that myself and DH were each others first but look at the age gap ( he may have been imprisioned if he found me that early hahaha :rofl:, I'malso giving you a high five and Sending my equivalent to you for af to stay away xx
> 
> LLPM  only one partner too :D That's amazing :)  were all sluts hey :winkwink: hehehehehe :rofl: I get what you meant :) And I do wish I was in yours and angels shoes but sure everything happens for a reason!
> 
> Mum2Q  Im the same ;) I like to have a little taste before that I buy :winkwink: Just so happens that hubby is AMAZING in bed (never had any man make me come so much in my life heheheheh :rofl: That in itself was a case closer ) hehehe
> 
> Jayne  When I came to aus working holiday I wore heaps of layers hehe cause I wasn't planning on staying forever and only had the 20Kgs so wore like all my jackets on the way over hahahaha :rofl:
> 
> Kiwi  I am from Dublin :happydance: And lived in limerick when I went to UNI there! Which part of limerick you staying in? I think I may try the soy isoflavanes Which is the natural clomid but I will talk to my doctor first :)
> 
> As for me I went out tonight (with the little money we had left) and bought EPO and grapefruit juice :) lets see how that works...
> 
> Night to all you sleeping beauties xx

I was living in Castletroy (just down from UL) but now I am out in the country in Newcastle West. Not too far from the city thank god. Think I would go crazy not being near the shops :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Rosie :hi: hope your work day goes quickly!!! Loving that you're on board with 2mums having twins!

Newbie :) your temp is up again! Hoping it is bfp related and not a hot flush from your nanna-pause :jo: :rofl:

AFM temp is up :) and (TMI alert!!!) I just went to the loo and 'punched Humphrey' (one of DH's terms for 'doing a poo' he has many more) TMI I know... But that normally brings on AF if she's gonna arrive and again only the palest of pale pink tinges - she still may show her ugly face later today though - will keep you all posted!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi Rosie :hi: how your work day goes quickly!!! Loving that you're on board with 2mums having twins!
> 
> Newbie :) your temp is up again! Hoping it is bfp related and not a hot flush from your nanna-pause :Jo: :rofl:
> 
> AFM temp is up :) and (TMI alert!!!) I just went to the loo and 'punched Humphrey' (one of DH's terms for 'doing a poo' he has many more) TMI I know... But that normally brings on AF if she's gonna arrive and again only the palest of pale pink tinges - she still may show her ugly face later today though - will keep you all posted!


Morning Angel! "punched Humphrey" bahahahaha :rofl: so happy no :witch: Fx'd for you!!!!!!!! Yay for temp going up!!!! Hope you have a great day!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Morning all!!!

Woohooo Angel! Thats great you've had another temp rise!! And even greater that 'punching humphrey' rofl: :rofl:) showed you that the witch is NOT in town!!!!

Yeah my temp relatively stable today, up a little but pretty much where it was last month i think...time shall tell from this point forward. Im feeling a little crampy, and had pretty awful night sweats again last night (although very aware that this could be from :jo: pause as well!!!!! hahahahaha) At least the last two nights I have only woken up a couple of times in the wee hours rather than every half hour or so from about 11 until 3 before finally snoozing through!!

Well everyone, its HUMP DAY! 

Think in all of the excitement last night I forgot to welcome Kiwi, so welcome :) These ladies are all TOP chicks and you will love this thread....it is a total barrel of laughs and exactly what is needed to lighten up this TCC business!!!

Have a great day ladies!!! Mwaa Mwaa xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie :jo: -your chart looks great, when you going to POAS??!???? Fx'd!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> Hello ladies .
> 
> Gosh I went out for an hour and look at all your chitter chatter :)
> 
> Angel  I think it is lovely that you only had one partner, I wish that myself and DH were each others first but look at the age gap ( he may have been imprisioned if he found me that early hahaha :rofl:, I'malso giving you a high five and Sending my equivalent to you for af to stay away xx
> 
> LLPM  only one partner too :D That's amazing :)  were all sluts hey :winkwink: hehehehehe :rofl: I get what you meant :) And I do wish I was in yours and angels shoes but sure everything happens for a reason!
> 
> Mum2Q  Im the same ;) I like to have a little taste before that I buy :winkwink: Just so happens that hubby is AMAZING in bed (never had any man make me come so much in my life heheheheh :rofl: That in itself was a case closer ) hehehe
> 
> Jayne  When I came to aus working holiday I wore heaps of layers hehe cause I wasn't planning on staying forever and only had the 20Kgs so wore like all my jackets on the way over hahahaha :rofl:
> 
> Kiwi  I am from Dublin :happydance: And lived in limerick when I went to UNI there! Which part of limerick you staying in? I think I may try the soy isoflavanes Which is the natural clomid but I will talk to my doctor first :)
> 
> As for me I went out tonight (with the little money we had left) and bought EPO and grapefruit juice :) lets see how that works...
> 
> Night to all you sleeping beauties xx

Well you go shopping to buy a $30 shirt, which will last for a season (or in my case until it has holes and is going see thru! hahaha) and you don't commit to that before you buy it - I see it the same way, before I commit to someone for my WHOLE life, I want to know that we connect in every possible way!

I'm also lucky to have found someone great in bed!!!! would you believe that before him, I was a 20 year old who had NEVER come before?!?!?! He turned that around VERY quickly and it's never gone downhill since!!! I hadn't been with a lot of others before, but one of my others was a two year relationship, so I just think 'wow...imagine if I settled for that' 

I think it's fantastic that you girls have only been with one man, it's a very special thing to share with the person you love! And what a bonus that you hit it off in the bedroom!!:happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Rosie! I am trying not to read too much into my charts...last month's was really flat looking and i thought looked promising and was still BFN! I think unless my temps start to get a bit higher than they are now that I wont get too excited...

But Im glad Angel & I are giving you :coolio: something to stalk!

POAS probably starts Tuesday for me? 12dpo...i really hate seeing BFN's so generally i try to hold out until AF is due/late but we will see what temp is doing around sat/sun 9/10 dpo and go from there :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks Rosie! I am trying not to read too much into my charts...last month's was really flat looking and i thought looked promising and was still BFN! I think unless my temps start to get a bit higher than they are now that I wont get too excited...
> 
> But Im glad Angel & I are giving you :coolio: something to stalk!
> 
> POAS probably starts Tuesday for me? 12dpo...i really hate seeing BFN's so generally i try to hold out until AF is due/late but we will see what temp is doing around sat/sun 9/10 dpo and go from there :)

I loooove stalking :coolio:!!! I hate seeing :bfn:s too but I cant resist :blush: hope you have a great day! Be careful :jo: ! Don't want any broken hips!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Rosie! I am trying not to read too much into my charts...last month's was really flat looking and i thought looked promising and was still BFN! I think unless my temps start to get a bit higher than they are now that I wont get too excited...
> 
> But Im glad Angel & I are giving you :coolio: something to stalk!
> 
> POAS probably starts Tuesday for me? 12dpo...i really hate seeing BFN's so generally i try to hold out until AF is due/late but we will see what temp is doing around sat/sun 9/10 dpo and go from there :)
> 
> I loooove stalking :coolio:!!! I hate seeing :bfn:s too but I cant resist :blush: hope you have a great day! Be careful :jo: ! Don't want any broken hips!!!Click to expand...

LOL :)

:jo: will try to stay away from staircases and slippery floors!!!

Thats right, need to keep hips in tact for quads, right 2mums? hahahahahaha :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hi Rosie!! hope you're well! :)

Melainey - make sure you take the soy at the correct time for multiples, you can find info about what each day does to you!

Angey - punching humfrey!!!!! hahahahah so glad AF hasn't shown! good luck!

Newbie, hoping your BFP is just around the corner aswell!!

EDIT: 2mums - I still have your back, hoping for a very healthy singleton! haha I think I'm the only one!!

It's so good that everyone is on different stages of their cycle, we always have something to look forward to!

I have to sign off early this morning as I have to 'help' DH with his sample for SA. wish us luck!! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> hi Rosie!! hope you're well! :)
> 
> Melainey - make sure you take the soy at the correct time for multiples, you can find info about what each day does to you!
> 
> Angey - punching humfrey!!!!! hahahahah so glad AF hasn't shown! good luck!
> 
> Newbie, hoping your BFP is just around the corner aswell!!
> 
> EDIT: 2mums - I still have your back, hoping for a very healthy singleton! haha I think I'm the only one!!
> 
> It's so good that everyone is on different stages of their cycle, we always have something to look forward to!
> 
> I have to sign off early this morning as I have to 'help' DH with his sample for SA. wish us luck!! :)

Ooh GL Mum2Q!!

FX those swimmers are doing their thing and heres nothing to worry about with the SA! My DH is going to be in for one of those if we dont have any luck this cycle either, and though he is ok to do it - he is certainly far from keen (understandably!!!) 

:hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum2Q... your DH needs to watch some olympic swimming to inspire his little swimmers! Praying all goes well or at least that you get some answers! xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

:spermy::spermy::spermy:Good luck Mum2!!! :spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ugh! Can someone help me get this darn chart working?? Are there special settings I need to select to get it to show up?


----------



## Pauls_angel

As far as I know you just need to copy and paste the right code..."BB Thumbnail code" sorry!


----------



## number2woohoo

oh my word you girls can talk. 
One early night after a busy day at work and I am lost!
I will try to catch up today but for now, hope all are going well - I got those crosshairs today (finally) so officially into the 2WW here. 
xo


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> oh my word you girls can talk.
> One early night after a busy day at work and I am lost!
> I will try to catch up today but for now, hope all are going well - I got those crosshairs today (finally) so officially into the 2WW here.
> xo

WOOOOHOOOOO!!! CH!!!!

Dancin nana :happydance: :jo:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> oh my word you girls can talk.
> One early night after a busy day at work and I am lost!
> I will try to catch up today but for now, hope all are going well - I got those crosshairs today (finally) so officially into the 2WW here.
> xo
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOO!!! CH!!!!
> 
> Dancin nana :happydance: :jo:Click to expand...

Ditto! Dancing angel! :happydance: :angel: Welcome to the 2WW!


----------



## Pauls_angel

BTW just did a last minute tinkle before the school day started and still no AF but still a pale pink tinge! Stay away :witch:!!!


----------



## lisamfr

Hey lovely girls,

Sorry I have been so absent. Wow this forum has really taking off what you start Angel :thumbup: Well done. No matter what time of the day or night you jump on someone is online chatting away lol 

That is just beautiful to read that some of you have only had the one partner. I am just so appreciative I meet my wonderful DH. He has been amazing partner & father. He does so much for our daughter & his been hands on with her ever since I gave birth. 

As you all know I really would like a boy next. So we have been doing the shettles method for a boy. I am also trying the boy diet. DH doses his part by having four short black coffees before heading to the bedroom to start :sex:. I am giving it another two months and if it&#8217;s not working then I am going to give in!! I give in last time & we had my daughter, but I didn&#8217;t go as far as doing the shettle method or boy diet.

I really hoping and praying that it&#8217;s your month Angel and Newbie & then the rest will follow.


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> BTW just did a last minute tinkle before the school day started and still no AF but still a pale pink tinge! Stay away :witch:!!!

Thats great Angel! Keep us updated throughout the day, i have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Hey lovely girls,
> 
> Sorry I have been so absent. Wow this forum has really taking off what you start Angel :thumbup: Well done. No matter what time of the day or night you jump on someone is online chatting away lol
> 
> That is just beautiful to read that some of you have only had the one partner. I am just so appreciative I meet my wonderful DH. He has been amazing partner & father. He does so much for our daughter & his been hands on with her ever since I gave birth.
> 
> As you all know I really would like a boy next. So we have been doing the shettles method for a boy. I am also trying the boy diet. DH doses his part by having four short black coffees before heading to the bedroom to start :sex:. I am giving it another two months and if its not working then I am going to give in!! I give in last time & we had my daughter, but I didnt go as far as doing the shettle method or boy diet.
> 
> I really hoping and praying that its your month Angel and Newbie & then the rest will follow.

FX for you Lisa! Hoping this cycle brings you a beautiful little boy!!!

XXX


----------



## LLPM

Fx'd for you angel, yay for another temp rise!! :) 

Wow Lisa that sounds intense! My hubby is a true 'coffee snob' and drinks a fair bit, i was always made to think caffeine was bad but I did a bit of research and it helps those little swimmers swim faster!! High on caffeine...we're kind of hoping for a boy too, but i'm not sure I'd ever 'try' for one if that makes sense?! Personal preference though! :) I'm interested to see if it works though!! :) 

Newbie your charts still looking really good! When did you say you'll test?

There has to be some BFP's just around the corner! :) 

This month is going soooo slow already!! Can't believe I'm only on CD4! I don't usually O til CD24 at the earliest...only 20days to go!!
I really felt the length we've been TTC yesterday. My friend and I started trying for our third bubs at the same time....her 3rd is due on Monday and I'm not even pregnant yet! So frustrating!


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Fx'd for you angel, yay for another temp rise!! :)
> 
> Wow Lisa that sounds intense! My hubby is a true 'coffee snob' and drinks a fair bit, i was always made to think caffeine was bad but I did a bit of research and it helps those little swimmers swim faster!! High on caffeine...we're kind of hoping for a boy too, but i'm not sure I'd ever 'try' for one if that makes sense?! Personal preference though! :) I'm interested to see if it works though!! :)
> 
> Newbie your charts still looking really good! When did you say you'll test?
> 
> There has to be some BFP's just around the corner! :)
> 
> This month is going soooo slow already!! Can't believe I'm only on CD4! I don't usually O til CD24 at the earliest...only 20days to go!!
> I really felt the length we've been TTC yesterday. My friend and I started trying for our third bubs at the same time....her 3rd is due on Monday and I'm not even pregnant yet! So frustrating!

It is frustrating isn't it!!! I'm starting to feelpanic setting in that I'm just old and barren.


----------



## Newbie32

Supposed to be Tuesday LLPM! We shall see if i can refrain from POAS until then....kinda depends on what my temp is doing 

I feel your pain - i HATE waiting to O the most!!!

XX


----------



## Trying2b2mums

May I have your attention: Everybody!!!

--Banging a silver spoon against my empty champagne glass--

I'd like to congratulate Angel!!!! Your thread has reached 2000 posts!!!! YAY for you!!! 
And thank you thank you thank you for bringing all of us together. 
You are trully an Angel!!! Much love!!!! 
yay to us all!!!! 
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie -- :trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble:: If it helps I was actually 5w when my bloods were taken to get that 1500!!! :dance: but i do think the progesterone is abit high. Gonna be a looonng 10 days!! :haha:
I LOVED sweet valley high books Rosie!! aww childhood throwback :headspin: 
Angel :rofl: i love your DH, he's a riot!!! And i think all still looks good for BFP!!! FX!!! 
:jo: if it helps i was soooo warm lately, back to being normal this week, but the last two, i wouldnt let OH turn the heaater on, the dogs had jumpers and she was full on clothed - socks, sweats, long sleees, and im sitting here in my chonies (underwear) and a tank top!! Hot! So FX!!!!! :jo::mamafy: Thats right keep those hips intact, you'll need em, 4 times over!!! And i admire your refrain from POAS!!! :dance: 
Mum2Q- my saving grace!! :rofl: loving you right now!!!! And :rofl: @ 'helping DH', they are soo funny like that! 
2woohoo-YAY!!! :dance::headspin::dance: FX!!
Lisa- FX for a boy, sounds like your doing it all right!! Exciting!! And your DH sounds like an absolute god send, love me a hands on dad!!! So cute! 
Llmp- :hugs: that is so frustrating, but your perfect 3rd bub will come soon!!! Stay positive!! FX!!! for you that this is your month!!!


----------



## lisamfr

LLPM said:


> Fx'd for you angel, yay for another temp rise!! :)
> 
> Wow Lisa that sounds intense! My hubby is a true 'coffee snob' and drinks a fair bit, i was always made to think caffeine was bad but I did a bit of research and it helps those little swimmers swim faster!! High on caffeine...we're kind of hoping for a boy too, but i'm not sure I'd ever 'try' for one if that makes sense?! Personal preference though! :) I'm interested to see if it works though!! :)
> 
> Newbie your charts still looking really good! When did you say you'll test?
> 
> There has to be some BFP's just around the corner! :)
> 
> This month is going soooo slow already!! Can't believe I'm only on CD4! I don't usually O til CD24 at the earliest...only 20days to go!!
> I really felt the length we've been TTC yesterday. My friend and I started trying for our third bubs at the same time....her 3rd is due on Monday and I'm not even pregnant yet! So frustrating!

Hi LLPM, 

The caffeine is to boost the male fertility & it helps those little swimmers swim faster. Its more to help the male :spermy: to get to the egg before the female :spermy: . As the male die off quicker

I know this month is taking forever and I am only cd 8. In the last month I have had some many pplp tell me they are pregnant its getting Very frustrating!!


----------



## Newbie32

hahahahah :p

You crack me up 2mums ;)

Ok ok....:jo: gives in....her hips cant handle 4 babies, let alone trying to carry them around with her cane!!!! Singleton it is for you (for today at least anyway!!!!!)

Anyone doing anything special for hump day? :winkwink:


----------



## lisamfr

today feel like its going slow. I just want hump day to hurry up and be over.


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> today feel like its going slow. I just want hump day to hurry up and be over.

Me too!!!

Hurry up weekend! by then we should have Angel's BFP!!!


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> today feel like its going slow. I just want hump day to hurry up and be over.
> 
> Me too!!!
> 
> Hurry up weekend! by then we should have Angel's BFP!!!Click to expand...


And looks like I am stuck indoors today because it's raining and very windy today in Melbourne yuck :sad2:


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM and Lisa - praying for the days to go quickly for you and for strong male swimmers!!!

I've been to the loo 2 more times since I last posted and both times were completely clear! Not even a pink tinge!!! Also feeling a bit queezy today and the outer sides of my boobies are quite tender... trying really hard not to get excited as AF is technically not due until Friday and could still show her ugly face! Finding it hard not to get excited though!

Newbie I can't believe you have switched to the singleton team!!! Naughty :jo:!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> LLPM and Lisa - praying for the days to go quickly for you and for strong male swimmers!!!
> 
> I've been to the loo 2 more times since I last posted and both times were completely clear! Not even a pink tinge!!! Also feeling a bit queezy today and the outer sides of my boobies are quite tender... trying really hard not to get excited as AF is technically not due until Friday and could still show her ugly face! Finding it hard not to get excited though!
> 
> Newbie I can't believe you have switched to the singleton team!!! Naughty :jo:!!!

Yay thats great Angel!!! :af: :af: :af: :af:

LOL...:jo: did what???? i cant remember that...must be a mistake! :winkwink:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Angel- I think it's time to :test:!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Rosie - I'd love to test today but am going to do my best to hold out until Friday.... I hate seeing BFNs and so the longer I can hold out the less likely it is that I might get a false negative :)

Nanna :jo: I am thinking you might have a bfp along with Jayne by the end of this weekend too... praying for bfp's all round!!!

About to update the front page - I'm such a slacker for not doing it yesterday!


----------



## LLPM

Lol Rosie you POAS addict!! I have always waited til after AF was late to test, but it's for sure possible! You could maybe test in the morning angel?! How many tests do you have? 

My period is doing funny things....Its fairly light which is fine, but it keeps clearing then suddenly showing up again. Every morning my pad has been clean and then it goes kind of browny (sorry TMI??) and then around lunch there's a big lot of red then nothing til the next day again?! I usually have a consistent flow but it just seems really weird? Anyone else had this ever? I've also had 4nose bleeds today?! So random!


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Lol Rosie you POAS addict!! I have always waited til after AF was late to test, but it's for sure possible! You could maybe test in the morning angel?! How many tests do you have?
> 
> My period is doing funny things....Its fairly light which is fine, but it keeps clearing then suddenly showing up again. Every morning my pad has been clean and then it goes kind of browny (sorry TMI??) and then around lunch there's a big lot of red then nothing til the next day again?! I usually have a consistent flow but it just seems really weird? Anyone else had this ever? I've also had 4nose bleeds today?! So random!

LOL...Angel has a little stash of IC's on her way today...she will get them tomorrow and will have NO excuse not to poas!!!!! :haha::haha:

Ive had some weird AF's since Ive been paying attention to them, a bit start, stop, start, when Im all like - get on with it already! No good re the nose bleeds though, i hope you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Rosie - I'd love to test today but am going to do my best to hold out until Friday.... I hate seeing BFNs and so the longer I can hold out the less likely it is that I might get a false negative :)
> 
> Nanna :jo: I am thinking you might have a bfp along with Jayne by the end of this weekend too... praying for bfp's all round!!!
> 
> About to update the front page - I'm such a slacker for not doing it yesterday!

Thanks Angel, however old :jo: just isnt really feelin the 'vibe' this cycle...time will tell tho xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Lol Rosie you POAS addict!! I have always waited til after AF was late to test, but it's for sure possible! You could maybe test in the morning angel?! How many tests do you have?
> 
> My period is doing funny things....Its fairly light which is fine, but it keeps clearing then suddenly showing up again. Every morning my pad has been clean and then it goes kind of browny (sorry TMI??) and then around lunch there's a big lot of red then nothing til the next day again?! I usually have a consistent flow but it just seems really weird? Anyone else had this ever? I've also had 4nose bleeds today?! So random!
> 
> LOL...Angel has a little stash of IC's on her way today...she will get them tomorrow and will have NO excuse not to poas!!!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> Ive had some weird AF's since Ive been paying attention to them, a bit start, stop, start, when Im all like - get on with it already! No good re the nose bleeds though, i hope you are feeling better soon xxClick to expand...

Is it possible LLPM that your period is implantation??? Maybe once it stops you should POAS too?!

LOL Newbie... they will arrive tomorrow (thanks to :jo:) and I will be able to POAS on Friday... I do have one other test at home that I could use tomorrow but the last 2 months AF has shown the day I have POAS so am determined to wait until she is late if I can!!!! Maybe I'll even wait until Saturday just to keep you all in suspense... :muaha: :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

Ladies I have had a few days now of 36.21 so i think that might be my cover line?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Lol Rosie you POAS addict!! I have always waited til after AF was late to test, but it's for sure possible! You could maybe test in the morning angel?! How many tests do you have?
> 
> My period is doing funny things....Its fairly light which is fine, but it keeps clearing then suddenly showing up again. Every morning my pad has been clean and then it goes kind of browny (sorry TMI??) and then around lunch there's a big lot of red then nothing til the next day again?! I usually have a consistent flow but it just seems really weird? Anyone else had this ever? I've also had 4nose bleeds today?! So random!
> 
> LOL...Angel has a little stash of IC's on her way today...she will get them tomorrow and will have NO excuse not to poas!!!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> Ive had some weird AF's since Ive been paying attention to them, a bit start, stop, start, when Im all like - get on with it already! No good re the nose bleeds though, i hope you are feeling better soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> Is it possible LLPM that your period is implantation??? Maybe once it stops you should POAS too?!
> 
> LOL Newbie... they will arrive tomorrow (thanks to :jo:) and I will be able to POAS on Friday... I do have one other test at home that I could use tomorrow but the last 2 months AF has shown the day I have POAS so am determined to wait until she is late if I can!!!! Maybe I'll even wait until Saturday just to keep you all in suspense... :muaha: :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL, i dont blame you for wanting to wait until AF is late tho Angel...:jo: tends to either test really early (from say 8/9 dpo, almost guaranteed BFN so go figure that, but with test supply i have, why not eh!) in which case AF def not gonna show up! But once get close to AF...:jo: seems to be less inclined to test until after she should have rocked in on her broomstick!

Blame old age....hehehehehehe


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> Ladies I have had a few days now of 36.21 so i think that might be my cover line?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

Tough one Pammy...your temp should just rise and stay risen (apart from the odd possible dip here and there) after you have o'd...

As its your first month temping, you will just have to keep temping and after a while it will all make sense! As soon as FF can see that you have ovulated from your data, it will insert the coverline for you - but it really only is there to show the biphasic pattern of the chart ;)

Try your best to do it as close to the same time each day as well :)


----------



## Newbie32

BTW, whats doing with 2mums and Melainey today??? Its like lunchtime here!

Yooohoooooo.....ladies......if old :jo: can be up and at em early then why cant you!!!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Morning chatterboxes :happydance: Just got a woft of my breath so I am off to brush my teeth after I finish here :rofl:

Rosie &#8211; Never read sweet valley high but my friends loved the tv series :rofl: I loved sister sister and alwasy wanted an identical twin sister to reak havoc with :rofl: As for the chart not working mine didn't work until my second month of using it?

Kiwi &#8211; I lived in moyross beside LIT :) Was studying forensics there.. :happydance: (not that I finished :rofl: )

Angel &#8211; Punched Humphreys :rofl: Great about the temp I really hope you get your BFP this month :flasher: :holly:

Newbie - :jo: everyday is a holiday for me no hump day :happydance: &#8230; great about temps :) Looking good nanna :jo:

Mum2Q &#8211; I had come before just not very often ( unless my shower hose was the cause :rofl: :winkwink: )Thanks will look into the soy and timing more :), enjoy the help you will give to DH :winkwink: Mine is getting quite a raping when he gets home hehehe :rofl:

Number2woohoo &#8211; YAY That's great news &#8211; I think waiting to O is worse thanteh 2WW hahahah :rofl:

Lisa &#8211; I hope the diet works for you guys and you get your bfp :) wow 4 coffees he would be a rooting machine after those hahaha My DH doesn't drink coffee Hmmmmmm We shall have to remidy that :happydance:

LLPM - I hear ya we&#8217;ve been trying for over a year it is not nice when everybody anounces that they are pregnant! And I swear that EVERYONE I know is pregnant ofr just had a baby! My whole facebook list is pregnant or has had kids haha :rofl: 

2Mums &#8211; you stole my post haha I was thinking last night I would like to get the 2000 post :rofl:  

As for me - Nothing much to report except that I got the evening primrose oil and grapefruit juice :happydance: nothing really else to report except actually this is weird can you help please..... Took my temp when I woke up this morning at normal 6:20am and the thermometer didn't beef so took it out after AGES and it was on 36.24 turned it off and on and stuck it in again and aafter it beeped it was 36.13?Which one do I use??? I know you shouldn't take temp twice but first didn't beep??? Weird hey :rofl:

x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pammy31 said:


> Ladies I have had a few days now of 36.21 so i think that might be my cover line?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

Not sure Pammy - although it looks like you have put in the 5th of August as the first day of your cycle - you should change it by putting the first day of your last period as day one - and then have your first temp entered in on the 5th - doesn't matter that there is a gap in between :)


----------



## Melainey

Oi :jo: it is only 10:45am over here  but here I am :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher:


----------



## LLPM

Pammy. Where abouts in your cycle are you? Have you ovulated? If so your chart needs to start from CD1 (first day of your last period!) you'll have lots of empty space with no temps between then and when you O'd but if you don't start it from day 1, FF will have false info on cycle length, ovulation day etc and will give misleading info. Does that make sense? Do you know what date you had your last period? If so just click on that day and say you had bleeding. If you remember how long your period was you should put in each day you were bleeding, then FF won't get confused and you'll have a better idea of what's going on next cycle. Don't worry about your cover line this cycle, it's likely it won't show up and doesn't really mean anything anyway! :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

:hi: Melainey! LOL at your 'breath' comment! :rofl:

Not sure about your temp - maybe the first one? 

I read sweet valley high and freshman dorm when I was in early high school - I thinkI should have left freshman dorm until late high school though... whoa very HOT read for a 13 year old!


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Oi :jo: it is only 10:45am over here  but here I am :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

hahahahahahaha

Gold Melainey ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Just have to add a little PMSL at the front page and 2Mums gorgeous little twins...

Ah, bless, it would appear that :jo: is back onboard with the multiples!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Pauls_angel said:


> :hi: Melainey! LOL at your 'breath' comment! :rofl:
> 
> Not sure about your temp - maybe the first one?
> 
> I read sweet valley high and freshman dorm when I was in early high school - I thinkI should have left freshman dorm until late high school though... whoa very HOT read for a 13 year old!

Did you use the movable shower hose too then :winkwink: hehehehehe


----------



## Pammy31

LLPM said:


> Pammy. Where abouts in your cycle are you? Have you ovulated? If so your chart needs to start from CD1 (first day of your last period!) you'll have lots of empty space with no temps between then and when you O'd but if you don't start it from day 1, FF will have false info on cycle length, ovulation day etc and will give misleading info. Does that make sense? Do you know what date you had your last period? If so just click on that day and say you had bleeding. If you remember how long your period was you should put in each day you were bleeding, then FF won't get confused and you'll have a better idea of what's going on next cycle. Don't worry about your cover line this cycle, it's likely it won't show up and doesn't really mean anything anyway! :)

I started charting on my apparent ov day the 5/8/2012 I do know my last period day but no temps to put in?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

You don't need to put the temps in Pammy :) but you will need to put your menses in as that is CD1 not O... Does that make sense?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Melainey! LOL at your 'breath' comment! :rofl:
> 
> Not sure about your temp - maybe the first one?
> 
> I read sweet valley high and freshman dorm when I was in early high school - I thinkI should have left freshman dorm until late high school though... whoa very HOT read for a 13 year old!
> 
> Did you use the movable shower hose too then :winkwink: heheheheheClick to expand...

BAHAHAHA Melainey you crack me up! And just so you know I now have the "sister, sister" theme song stuck in my head! 

Angel- speaking of hot reads, have you read 50 shades of Gray??:devil:

Lucy- I cannot help myself, I truly am a POAS addict :nope: what kind of weather are you having?! That can cause nose bleeds, but so can increased vascularity, I.e. pregnancy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Melainey

Hehehehehe sister sister never knew how much I missed ya? something like that anyway haha! Was a great show! :happydance:

LUCY - YAY hopefully you are PREGNANT :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Woah...look at Rosie with all of her big words! Confuse an old :jo: ;)

Dont get :jo: started on 50sog.....my oh my...talk about giving an old :jo: hot flushes!!!

PS - is SUPER great that we have a medical expert at our beck and call xx


----------



## Melainey

I agree Newbie :happydance: I love this little diverse group we have going here and is great that we have a health professional here too :happydance:

x


----------



## Rosie_PA

2mums, where are you?????? Oh never mind.... You are probably busy thinking of cute rhyming twin names.... I can help! 

2 boys: Paul and Saul. Ryan and Brian.
2 girls: Mandi and Brandi (or Candi) Kasey and Macey. Ella and Bella. Kylie and Rylie.
1 of each: bill and Jill. Brady and Bailey. 


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> 2mums, where are you?????? Oh never mind.... You are probably busy think of cute rhyming twin names.... I can help!
> 
> 2 boys: Paul and Saul. Ryan and Brian.
> 2 girls: Mandi and Brandi (or Candi) Kasey and Macey. Ella and Bella. Kylie and Rylie.
> 1 of each: bill and Jill. Brady and Bailey.
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

G
O
L
D
!
!
!
!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

:grr::trouble:I hear ya :jo: I tell DH half the reason all my friends are preggy are 50 sog!!!! Hot flashes over here too!!!:grr: (tried to find an emoticon of a whip or cane but this is the best I could do!!!!) :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

hahahahahahaah nice names Rosie :rofl: But you forgot she is having Quadies :winkwink:

Everyone is reading that 50sog but I don'tthink I am going to join the band waggon! I prefare to watch my porn on a television :rofl: I'm big into visuals :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

Melainey I have just changed and added mensus days as of july 18th onwards.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> :grr::trouble:I hear ya :jo: I tell DH half the reason all my friends are preggy are 50 sog!!!! Hot flashes over here too!!!:grr: (tried to find an emoticon of a whip or cane but this is the best I could do!!!!) :rofl:

PMSL....very true...closest and probably most suitable emoticon would have to be melainey's :flasher: !!!!!

But i reckon it will definitely see a spike in the birth rates about 9 months after it went pandemic!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Pammy - i don't see it on your chart? When is your suspected ovulation?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> :grr::trouble:I hear ya :jo: I tell DH half the reason all my friends are preggy are 50 sog!!!! Hot flashes over here too!!!:grr: (tried to find an emoticon of a whip or cane but this is the best I could do!!!!) :rofl:
> 
> PMSL....very true...closest and probably most suitable emoticon would have to be melainey's :flasher: !!!!!
> 
> But i reckon it will definitely see a spike in the birth rates about 9 months after it went pandemic!!!!Click to expand...

And an increase in the names Anastasia and Christian!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> :grr::trouble:I hear ya :jo: I tell DH half the reason all my friends are preggy are 50 sog!!!! Hot flashes over here too!!!:grr: (tried to find an emoticon of a whip or cane but this is the best I could do!!!!) :rofl:
> 
> PMSL....very true...closest and probably most suitable emoticon would have to be melainey's :flasher: !!!!!
> 
> But i reckon it will definitely see a spike in the birth rates about 9 months after it went pandemic!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> And an increase in the names Anastasia and Christian!!!!Click to expand...

There we go - we've just named two of 2mums quads ;)


----------



## ginny83

hello everyone!!! Sorry I have been MIA, the morning sickness I had on Monday turned out to be gastro :S yuck!

Anyway, feeling much better today, well a tiny bit off, but I think that's morning sickness now!

How is everyone? I tried to catch up but I seriously had like 15 or more pages to read!!


----------



## ginny83

quads?? wow I've really missed a lot!! haha


----------



## Rosie_PA

ginny83 said:


> quads?? wow I've really missed a lot!! haha

you have Ginny, but don't you worry, we have helped name them!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> 2mums, where are you?????? Oh never mind.... You are probably busy think of cute rhyming twin names.... I can help!
> 
> 2 boys: Paul and Saul. Ryan and Brian.
> 2 girls: Mandi and Brandi (or Candi) Kasey and Macey. Ella and Bella. Kylie and Rylie.
> 1 of each: bill and Jill. Brady and Bailey.
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> G
> O
> L
> D
> !
> !
> !
> !
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

PMSL!!! Love it... I can think of more...

:twinboys: Jack and Mack; Matt and Pat; Nick and Rick; Harry and Barry (and Larry)
:twingirls: Sue and Lou; Leanne and Jan; Kel and Mel (or Shell...:hi: Mum2Q); Tanaya (girl in my class) and Serrayah hi: melainey)
:oneofeach: Sam and Pam; Andy and Mandy; Lyn and Flynn; Carrie and Larry; Ken and Jen

That'll do for now :)


----------



## Melainey

Hello Ginny :happydance: I was wondering where you had got to ...Hope you feel better :hugs: 

2mums got her blood results and all is well - we are taking the piss that she is having quads :winkwink: 

x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> 2mums, where are you?????? Oh never mind.... You are probably busy think of cute rhyming twin names.... I can help!
> 
> 2 boys: Paul and Saul. Ryan and Brian.
> 2 girls: Mandi and Brandi (or Candi) Kasey and Macey. Ella and Bella. Kylie and Rylie.
> 1 of each: bill and Jill. Brady and Bailey.
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> G
> O
> L
> D
> !
> !
> !
> !
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> PMSL!!! Love it... I can think of more...
> 
> :twinboys: Jack and Mack; Matt and Pat; Nick and Rick; Harry and Barry (and Larry)
> :twingirls: Sue and Lou; Leanne and Jan; Kel and Mel (or Shell...:hi: Mum2Q); Tanaya (girl in my class) and Serrayah hi: melainey)
> :oneofeach: Sam and Pam; Andy and Mandy; Lyn and Flynn; Carrie and Larry; Ken and Jen
> 
> That'll do for now :)Click to expand...


Wait! We forgot Rosie and Posie!!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hahahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: too funny Angel love it :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

Melainey said:


> Pammy - i don't see it on your chart? When is your suspected ovulation?

august 5th but for some reason it see's my temps as cd1?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Question - How many mg of EPO does everyone take? I bought 160capsules of 1000mg not sure how much to take?

Does anyone use progesterone supplements in LH? :baby:


----------



## ginny83

if we're talking baby names....

I love the name Harrison with the nick name Harry. The only problem is that DF's surname is Hughes, so I don't know if Harrison Hughes/Harry Hughes sounds a bit funny!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> Question - How many mg of EPO does everyone take? I bought 160capsules of 1000mg not sure how much to take?
> 
> Does anyone use progesterone supplements in LH? :baby:

Melainey - here is what I found on EPO:
"Evening Primrose Oil or EPO should only be taken from menstruation to ovulation. This is because Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can cause uterine contractions in pregnancy. The dosage taken should be 1500mg to 3000mg per day."

I don't use progesterone but may if I get a :bfp:.


----------



## Rosie_PA

ginny83 said:


> if we're talking baby names....
> 
> I love the name Harrison with the nick name Harry. The only problem is that DF's surname is Hughes, so I don't know if Harrison Hughes/Harry Hughes sounds a bit funny!

I think Harry Hughes is fine, now if your DFs surname was Balls it would be a different story.... :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

Re 50 shades of grey : I bought the series for my MUM for Mothers Day. I didn't realise it was erotic fiction - I thought they were detective novels. How embarrassment. Buying soft porn for your own mum.


----------



## Melainey

Thank you Rosie :happydance:

I may take one tablet in the morning and one at night :) They are the size of a feckin horse tranquiliser haha!

Harry balls - :rofl: that would be cruel , But harry hughes is nice :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

ginny83 said:


> if we're talking baby names....
> 
> I love the name Harrison with the nick name Harry. The only problem is that DF's surname is Hughes, so I don't know if Harrison Hughes/Harry Hughes sounds a bit funny!

That's my little boy's name - named after Harrison Ford - I was a big Indiana Jones fan as a teen! H-O-T!


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: woohoo that is hilarious! My mother would have loved that as a present haha she's a horndog like myself hahahaha!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

number2woohoo said:


> Re 50 shades of grey : I bought the series for my MUM for Mothers Day. I didn't realise it was erotic fiction - I thought they were detective novels. How embarrassment. Buying soft porn for your own mum.

Number2- Omg! What did your mum say?!?!? :rofl: My mom read it too and I get red in the face when she talks about it!!!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Re 50 shades of grey : I bought the series for my MUM for Mothers Day. I didn't realise it was erotic fiction - I thought they were detective novels. How embarrassment. Buying soft porn for your own mum.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

LOVE it!!!!!

I think i would die...


----------



## number2woohoo

Well I had a very awkward conversation with her.
Me: So, Mum, have you started reading those books I gave you yet?
Mum: No, not yet
Me: Well here's the thing, I just found out they are erotic fiction, I'm so sorry I didn't know
Mum: Hahaha, won't your father be pleased

I haven't asked her about them since but she did tell me she loaned them to one of her girlfriends after she read them all herself. Hahaha.


----------



## ginny83

Harry Balls hahaha - I bet there is some poor sod out there with that name hehe

Number2 - haha that really made me laugh!! I'm about half away through the first book... it's OK, I actually thought it was going to be ruder! I'm so them both coming 2-3 times each during each session! Don't know about you guys, but that is super far fetched in my bedroom! lol


----------



## ginny83

number2woohoo said:


> Mum: Hahaha, won't your father be pleased

:rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

number2woohoo said:


> Well I had a very awkward conversation with her.
> Me: So, Mum, have you started reading those books I gave you yet?
> Mum: No, not yet
> Me: Well here's the thing, I just found out they are erotic fiction, I'm so sorry I didn't know
> Mum: Hahaha, won't your father be pleased
> 
> I haven't asked her about them since but she did tell me she loaned them to one of her girlfriends after she read them all herself. Hahaha.

:rofl: PMSL... I haven't read them ...not a huge fan of reading though - no time anyway! Maybe when I'm on maternity leave and I have more time! Here's hoping that will be in April next year!


----------



## Rosie_PA

ginny83 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> Mum: Hahaha, won't your father be pleased
> 
> That is hysterical!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## Rosie_PA

ginny83 said:


> Harry Balls hahaha - I bet there is some poor sod out there with that name hehe
> 
> Number2 - haha that really made me laugh!! I'm about half away through the first book... it's OK, I actually thought it was going to be ruder! I'm so them both coming 2-3 times each during each session! Don't know about you guys, but that is super far fetched in my bedroom! lol

Here too.... :nope:


----------



## number2woohoo

Yeah and let's remember my dear old mum is well into her 60's. Ew. 

It was nowhere near as bad as when Grandma asked me what a 69 was. I told her to ask Mum. She said "I did and she kept changing the subject."

So I drew her a picture. Grandma said "Ohhhhh, is that what they're calling that these days."


----------



## Rosie_PA

number2woohoo said:


> Yeah and let's remember my dear old mum is well into her 60's. Ew.
> 
> It was nowhere near as bad as when Grandma asked me what a 69 was. I told her to ask Mum. She said "I did and she kept changing the subject."
> 
> So I drew her a picture. Grandma said "Ohhhhh, is that what they're calling that these days."

Is this a true story?!?! I may pee my pants!!!!!!


----------



## ginny83

:haha:

that's so funny! Your family sound hilarious!

When I was younger I asked my nana why her and my pop didn't sleep in the same room. She told me she didn't like sharing a bed with him but he still visited her for "funny business" eww :wacko:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel- so excited for you!!
:jo: i'm waiting for your implantation dip any day now!!! or that temp to keep rising!!! Surely you can call up your old friends father time and mother nature and sort something out for you and the rest of us!! :jo:
Umm excuse me :jo: 2mums got up, checked in, did the laundry, and dishes, then had an appoint with my nurse, bc i changed my free dietician appointments to free osteopath appoints, bc diet is good for now, but neck could use some work, and she's great with pregnancy! Then I just HAD to go out and do a bit more shopping :rofl:
Melainey- my whole facebook is pregnant or just had a baby, or their 2nd or third. Or they are all getting married -- i want to too!!! :cry: 
I saw when i got up it was on 1999, and i thought about it yesterday, so sorry doll but i got it!!! :hugs: 
Angel- :rofl: a tthe front page too, thanks love! :brat: 
Rosie - :rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl: at your twins names that rhyme!!! 
Ginny, welcome back! And don't listen to them at all!!! hahaha
2woohoo- hope your mum and dad like the books :rofl:
I refuse to read 50sog, just bc i like going against the grain, but will mention the other great thing about being with a girl, is the orgasms dont stop, no waiting for the male to be ready again, or have to wait, or he gets worn out, hahaha can just keep going and going, or coming and coming, however way you look at it :rofl: at my TMI 

:trouble::trouble::grr::grr::trouble::trouble::grr::grr::trouble::trouble:
to all of you today!!!! And i promise to tell you all when i plan on leaving the house next time :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

wow, 67 posts later, all caught up! busy day for you ladies!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

ginny83 said:


> :haha:
> 
> that's so funny! Your family sound hilarious!
> 
> When I was younger I asked my nana why her and my pop didn't sleep in the same room. She told me she didn't like sharing a bed with him but he still visited her for "funny business" eww :wacko:

Bahahahahaha!


----------



## number2woohoo

Rosie_PA said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> Yeah and let's remember my dear old mum is well into her 60's. Ew.
> 
> It was nowhere near as bad as when Grandma asked me what a 69 was. I told her to ask Mum. She said "I did and she kept changing the subject."
> 
> So I drew her a picture. Grandma said "Ohhhhh, is that what they're calling that these days."
> 
> Is this a true story?!?! I may pee my pants!!!!!!Click to expand...

Yeah I remember writing the number "69" then drawing smiley faces on the round bits, turning them around, and seeing the lightbulb moment when she realised what I was trying to portray. God bless good old Grandma, she was a real card.


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> Yeah and let's remember my dear old mum is well into her 60's. Ew.
> 
> It was nowhere near as bad as when Grandma asked me what a 69 was. I told her to ask Mum. She said "I did and she kept changing the subject."
> 
> So I drew her a picture. Grandma said "Ohhhhh, is that what they're calling that these days."
> 
> Is this a true story?!?! I may pee my pants!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I remember writing the number "69" then drawing smiley faces on the round bits, turning them around, and seeing the lightbulb moment when she realised what I was trying to portray. God bless good old Grandma, she was a real card.Click to expand...

Hahahaha, bloody hilarious!!

Ps welcome back 2mums! Nice of you to join us :p


----------



## Pauls_angel

Still no sign of AF and boobies much sorer now... really hoping these symptoms are leading to a bfp cos otherwise it is a nasty trick! 

2mums - nice to see your name pop up - yes how dare you leave the house without prior notice! Most of us are at work and still manage to check in! :haha: just joking of course - although I'm sure nanna :jo: will give you what for with her cane for being away for so long!
:jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo:
Argh! Attack of the nannas!


----------



## Pauls_angel

number2woohoo said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> Yeah and let's remember my dear old mum is well into her 60's. Ew.
> 
> It was nowhere near as bad as when Grandma asked me what a 69 was. I told her to ask Mum. She said "I did and she kept changing the subject."
> 
> So I drew her a picture. Grandma said "Ohhhhh, is that what they're calling that these days."
> 
> Is this a true story?!?! I may pee my pants!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I remember writing the number "69" then drawing smiley faces on the round bits, turning them around, and seeing the lightbulb moment when she realised what I was trying to portray. God bless good old Grandma, she was a real card.Click to expand...

My brothers and I have always had very open relationships with our parents - esp mum... I remember when the oldest of my younger brothers was 15 (I was 17) and he asked mum if she spat or swallowed! Mum said "if I spit or swallow what?" We had to explain... she was a little :blush: but answered us anyway!


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> Yeah and let's remember my dear old mum is well into her 60's. Ew.
> 
> It was nowhere near as bad as when Grandma asked me what a 69 was. I told her to ask Mum. She said "I did and she kept changing the subject."
> 
> So I drew her a picture. Grandma said "Ohhhhh, is that what they're calling that these days."
> 
> Is this a true story?!?! I may pee my pants!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I remember writing the number "69" then drawing smiley faces on the round bits, turning them around, and seeing the lightbulb moment when she realised what I was trying to portray. God bless good old Grandma, she was a real card.Click to expand...
> 
> My brothers and I have always had very open relationships with our parents - esp mum... I remember when he was 15 and he asked mum if she spat or swallowed! Mum said "if I spit or swallow what?" We had to explain... she was a little :blush: but answered us anyway!Click to expand...

Oh NO!!!! HAAAAAAA


----------



## Pauls_angel

:hi: Hi Ginny! I don't think I welcomed you back :) Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better - I hope that MS is kind to you now that your gastro bug is gone... would be lovely I'm sure for you to feel well for a few days! xx


----------



## Pammy31

Totally off subject but do you ladies temp vaginally when on AF? Also do you know of any instances that of ladies not getting a dark opk and oving and getting a BFP?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Still no sign of AF and boobies much sorer now... really hoping these symptoms are leading to a bfp cos otherwise it is a nasty trick!
> 
> 2mums - nice to see your name pop up - yes how dare you leave the house without prior notice! Most of us are at work and still manage to check in! :haha: just joking of course - although I'm sure nanna :jo: will give you what for with her cane for being away for so long!
> :jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo:
> Argh! Attack of the nannas!

Queue evil old :jo: laugh: bahahahahahahahaha

Sounding SO SO SO promising for you Angel!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

:hi: hi to all the 'guests' viewing this thread... wow there are 9 of you! Hope you are all having a great day :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> Still no sign of AF and boobies much sorer now... really hoping these symptoms are leading to a bfp cos otherwise it is a nasty trick!
> 
> 2mums - nice to see your name pop up - yes how dare you leave the house without prior notice! Most of us are at work and still manage to check in! :haha: just joking of course - although I'm sure nanna :jo: will give you what for with her cane for being away for so long!
> :jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo:
> Argh! Attack of the nannas!

Looking good for the :bfp: :headspin::headspin::headspin: 

I'm back now, but am heading for a nap soon, sooo tired!!! :sleep: (had a shocking nights sleep the last two nights too) 

In most cases I would say i could run faster than :jo: but not that one, she;s the most fit :jo: ive ever 'seen'!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of AF and boobies much sorer now... really hoping these symptoms are leading to a bfp cos otherwise it is a nasty trick!
> 
> 2mums - nice to see your name pop up - yes how dare you leave the house without prior notice! Most of us are at work and still manage to check in! :haha: just joking of course - although I'm sure nanna :jo: will give you what for with her cane for being away for so long!
> :jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo:
> Argh! Attack of the nannas!
> 
> Queue evil old :jo: laugh: bahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Sounding SO SO SO promising for you Angel!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Newbie... I am really really hoping so! Won't be convinced until AF is late though - maybe I'll pluck up the courage to POAS tomorrow morning... the temptation is starting to niggle at me!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of AF and boobies much sorer now... really hoping these symptoms are leading to a bfp cos otherwise it is a nasty trick!
> 
> 2mums - nice to see your name pop up - yes how dare you leave the house without prior notice! Most of us are at work and still manage to check in! :haha: just joking of course - although I'm sure nanna :jo: will give you what for with her cane for being away for so long!
> :jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo:
> Argh! Attack of the nannas!
> 
> Looking good for the :bfp: :headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> I'm back now, but am heading for a nap soon, sooo tired!!! :sleep: (had a shocking nights sleep the last two nights too)
> 
> In most cases I would say i could run faster than :jo: but not that one, she;s the most fit :jo: ive ever 'seen'!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Yes, I will catch you my pretty :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> :hi: hi to all the 'guests' viewing this thread... wow there are 9 of you! Hope you are all having a great day :)

wow thats a lot of guests! I didnt even pick up, or set the table or anything :wacko:


----------



## Pauls_angel

I know right... I would have at least picked up the dirt knickers if I had known we were having people over...:rofl: bahahaha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: oh i forgot about those, and my pjs in the bathroom!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of AF and boobies much sorer now... really hoping these symptoms are leading to a bfp cos otherwise it is a nasty trick!
> 
> 2mums - nice to see your name pop up - yes how dare you leave the house without prior notice! Most of us are at work and still manage to check in! :haha: just joking of course - although I'm sure nanna :jo: will give you what for with her cane for being away for so long!
> :jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo:
> Argh! Attack of the nannas!
> 
> Looking good for the :bfp: :headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> I'm back now, but am heading for a nap soon, sooo tired!!! :sleep: (had a shocking nights sleep the last two nights too)
> 
> In most cases I would say i could run faster than :jo: but not that one, she;s the most fit :jo: ive ever 'seen'!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I will catch you my pretty :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo:Click to expand...

Run 2mums! Run! Sasha the chart stalking :coolio: nanna :jo: is after you!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of AF and boobies much sorer now... really hoping these symptoms are leading to a bfp cos otherwise it is a nasty trick!
> 
> 2mums - nice to see your name pop up - yes how dare you leave the house without prior notice! Most of us are at work and still manage to check in! :haha: just joking of course - although I'm sure nanna :jo: will give you what for with her cane for being away for so long!
> :jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo:
> Argh! Attack of the nannas!
> 
> Looking good for the :bfp: :headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> I'm back now, but am heading for a nap soon, sooo tired!!! :sleep: (had a shocking nights sleep the last two nights too)
> 
> In most cases I would say i could run faster than :jo: but not that one, she;s the most fit :jo: ive ever 'seen'!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I will catch you my pretty :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo:Click to expand...
> 
> Run 2mums! Run! Sasha the chart stalking :coolio: nanna :jo: is after you!!!Click to expand...

PMSL!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ginny83

Pammy - I only ended up have 4 cycles of using OPKs. 3 cycles I got dark positives, 2 of them I got BFPs, with one also being confirmed with a digi. The one cycle I didn't get a dark positive was straight after my miscarriage - I wasn't trying that month but FF still confirmed I O'd.

One of the explanations I've found is that the surge the OPK is detecting can be very short - like only lasts for a few hours. So even if you're testing twice a day, you might only catch the start/end of it. 

I also think different brands have different "darknesses". I only used the one brand, but funny enough I got a smiley face on the digi when I didn't think it was dark enough for the IC OPK to be positive.

From reading lots of other people's stories, it seems that people who have PCOS find it hard to use OPKs and that's because they often get lots of positives throughout the month - even when they're not actually about to O.

Sorry for the novel!


----------



## Pauls_angel

LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!! Sorry for late response... got a phone call!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

going for my nanna :jo: nap :sleep::sleep::sleep: before the 'lympics start up again and dinner- pork medallions and 4 vege!!!! :munch: Talk to you all soon, and try to behave yourselves!!! i"m talking to you :jo:, angel, and melainey :rofl:::rofl:

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

At the dirty knickers :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: hehehe We all have them stashed somewhere :haha; 

My family is the same as yours Angel VERY open :haha: When I was with my first love we went away on holidays and when I ame back my mother said "how was it" obviously meaning sexy time :haha: So I went into detail as to how great it was (she thought it was our first time but it wasn't haha) she then said "god I didn't want to know that much " haha well don't ask then.. Also when we were kids it would be a little embarassing having friends over and wewould be downstairs watching t.v and next of all we would hear the squeeky bed :rofl: hahahahaha That T.v couldn't go louder quick enough :haha: hehehehehehe 

Nanne :jo: you better watch with all that swinging of the cane you may actually put your back out! I don't want to have to visit you in hospital :winkwink: hehe I may have to come and give you one of these :flasher: hehehe

2mums welcome back and DO NOT LEAVE YOUR HOUSE WITHOUT PERMISSION hehehehehe :winkwink: A note from the OH will be fine :winkwink:

x


----------



## Pammy31

ginny83 said:


> Pammy - I only ended up have 4 cycles of using OPKs. 3 cycles I got dark positives, 2 of them I got BFPs, with one also being confirmed with a digi. The one cycle I didn't get a dark positive was straight after my miscarriage - I wasn't trying that month but FF still confirmed I O'd.
> 
> One of the explanations I've found is that the surge the OPK is detecting can be very short - like only lasts for a few hours. So even if you're testing twice a day, you might only catch the start/end of it.
> 
> I also think different brands have different "darknesses". I only used the one brand, but funny enough I got a smiley face on the digi when I didn't think it was dark enough for the IC OPK to be positive.
> 
> From reading lots of other people's stories, it seems that people who have PCOS find it hard to use OPKs and that's because they often get lots of positives throughout the month - even when they're not actually about to O.
> 
> Sorry for the novel!

I get one maybe 2 days cd19 or cd20 half dark opks and then negatives the rest of the month. Then AF shows cd34.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## ginny83

have a look at this site Pammy: https://www.peeonastick.com/

it's got lots of info on how to read OPKs

sounds to me like you half dark ones are positive :)


----------



## lisamfr

ginny83 said:


> Pammy - I only ended up have 4 cycles of using OPKs. 3 cycles I got dark positives, 2 of them I got BFPs, with one also being confirmed with a digi. The one cycle I didn't get a dark positive was straight after my miscarriage - I wasn't trying that month but FF still confirmed I O'd.
> 
> One of the explanations I've found is that the surge the OPK is detecting can be very short - like only lasts for a few hours. So even if you're testing twice a day, you might only catch the start/end of it.
> 
> I also think different brands have different "darknesses". I only used the one brand, but funny enough I got a smiley face on the digi when I didn't think it was dark enough for the IC OPK to be positive.
> 
> From reading lots of other people's stories, it seems that people who have PCOS find it hard to use OPKs and that's because they often get lots of positives throughout the month - even when they're not actually about to O.
> 
> Sorry for the novel!

Hi Ginny, with the digi did you get two days with a smily face? 

Discover one I found thats the only one that works for me. I also used the clear blue digi and even tho discover was showing dark lines the digi only gave me one smiley face?


----------



## Melainey

2mums we always behave ourselves :happydance: hehehe Though our "behaving" ourselves may not be the conventional way of behaving it is still behaving non the less hehehehehehehehehehehe 

Enjoy your :jo: nap :flasher:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Leaving to drive home via mums so won't be back for a little while... just warning you so nanna :jo: doesn't come and get me!!! Chat more later on! Love you all xx


----------



## Melainey

Talk later Angel love ya lots xx 

How is the weather where you are everybody? It is a beautiful day down here in BUnbury today! 

I got all my :laundry: :dishes: done and even gave the two dogs a quick wash and the cat a big cuddle :)

Took all my supps this morning ( Folic acid, EPO, borroca, grapefruit juice - will get pregnancy ones when I get the money) and now having a nice cup of green tea while soaking up this lovely Vitamin D :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> May I have your attention: Everybody!!!
> 
> --Banging a silver spoon against my empty champagne glass--
> 
> I'd like to congratulate Angel!!!! Your thread has reached 2000 posts!!!! YAY for you!!!
> And thank you thank you thank you for bringing all of us together.
> You are trully an Angel!!! Much love!!!!
> yay to us all!!!!
> :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

:thumbup:yay! I agree! Angel is just as her name says - an ANGEL!! (lucky Paul!) :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> :hi: hi to all the 'guests' viewing this thread... wow there are 9 of you! Hope you are all having a great day :)

Oh, my bad - they must be so disappointed that they googled 69ers and got this. Or maybe they googled the right way to gift your mum with porn. Either way.


----------



## Pammy31

lisamfr said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> Pammy - I only ended up have 4 cycles of using OPKs. 3 cycles I got dark positives, 2 of them I got BFPs, with one also being confirmed with a digi. The one cycle I didn't get a dark positive was straight after my miscarriage - I wasn't trying that month but FF still confirmed I O'd.
> 
> One of the explanations I've found is that the surge the OPK is detecting can be very short - like only lasts for a few hours. So even if you're testing twice a day, you might only catch the start/end of it.
> 
> I also think different brands have different "darknesses". I only used the one brand, but funny enough I got a smiley face on the digi when I didn't think it was dark enough for the IC OPK to be positive.
> 
> From reading lots of other people's stories, it seems that people who have PCOS find it hard to use OPKs and that's because they often get lots of positives throughout the month - even when they're not actually about to O.
> 
> Sorry for the novel!
> 
> Hi Ginny, with the digi did you get two days with a smily face?
> 
> Discover one I found that&#8217;s the only one that works for me. I also used the clear blue digi and even tho discover was showing dark lines the digi only gave me one smiley face?Click to expand...

My digi was dodgy!! But I had :sex: around both days!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

number2woohoo said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hi to all the 'guests' viewing this thread... wow there are 9 of you! Hope you are all having a great day :)
> 
> Oh, my bad - they must be so disappointed that they googled 69ers and got this. Or maybe they googled the right way to gift your mum with porn. Either way.Click to expand...

:rofl:

Either way they all ran away :cry: Come back my pretties mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha *evil laugh* hehe :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

bahahahahahah

well done Melainey - you got one back :flasher:


----------



## Melainey

Mwahahahahaha My evil plan to take over the world is.... Ahem ..... Did I just..... German side coming out in me hahaha 


:rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Mwahahahahaha My evil plan to take over the world is.... Ahem ..... Did I just..... German side coming out in me hahaha
> 
> 
> :rofl:

LOL!


----------



## ginny83

Lisa - yep I got smiley faces 2 days in a row... this is what I got:

CD 12: 
IC = negative (close to being positive though)
Digi = smiley face

CD13:
IC = positive
Digi = smiley face

CD14:
IC = positive
Digi = negative

FF gave me cross hairs for CD14, but I used the digis as my positives on it. 

Also, I found the digis a bit hard to use. You have to follow the instructions exactly otherwise they don't work. I wasted 3 sticks because I misread them slightly!


----------



## Pammy31

that sucks... i have tonnes of ic opks i will use them up.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good afternoon ladies! It has taken me literally an hour to sit here and go through all of this. wow. you have been very talkative today! Sorry if my post is a bit long winded, didn't think I'd wanna comment on so much! haha 

So turns out there was no need to 'help' DH this morning... I got there to drop off the sample for him and they were like 'who told you to bring it here this early?" I said the Dr. told me I don't have to make a time, I just have to drop it off ASAP after it's been collected (made it ther in under 10 mins - nice!) and they were like 'oh, well sorry, but the courier doesn't start work for an hour, so the results won't be very good, so you'll have to bring in a new sample.' SOOOO annoying! now back to the depriving DH (and me for that matter as I got nothing out of this morning! haha) and we have to start work late to get the sample there at the right time! GGRRR DH joked this morning saying 'mmm do you think they need another one?!' haha I bet he didn't think he'd need to do that again this soon!!

number 2 - Yay! welcome to the TWW officially. Hope it flies by for you and you are our next BFP after the girls already waiting!! - ssoooo funny about your nan and the 69... hahahaha

LLPM - I know what you mean about taking ages... I said to DH that I hope his SIL gets pregnant at the same time as me so we can have babies together (her 2nd) ...he number 2 is now 4 months old!! With your weird period, maybe it's that's just cos of your funny cycle last time?! Maybe do a test just in case, cos i hear nose bleeds are a symptom of pregnancy too...so maybe test in case...

Melainey - I would STRONGLY suggest that if your DH doesn't drink coffee already, NOT to push it on him...imagine how he would be then... ADHD + CAFFEINE = WHOA!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha Sounds like you are really a fan of those removable shower heads! ;) haha I have to say the running water of the bath tap is not bad either! hahaha I'm a little flushed 'saying that out loud'. hehehe I started my EPO yesterday, I take 3 capsules a day (1000mg ea) with food, as directed on the back of the container. Haven't had any other advice so i'm sticking to that. 

Rosie - I have read 50 shades... DH got RAPED .... a lot.... lol poor guy. I'm reading the third atm, but having trouble getting back into it, cos I spend all my time on here with you ladies! haha BTW - LOVE the twin names!! hahaha (even though I'm still team singleton) lol.....aannnddd you crack me up...harry balls... hahahhaaha

Hey Ginny! great to see you back! Hope you're better now and that the MS stays very very mild!!

Angel - I'm starting to get SOOOOO excited for you!!! YAY!! I think you should test very soon! I'm very impatient, I don't think I can wait til friday! hahaha loving your additional names for 2mums tribe! haha

Newbie - you crack me up! haha you and your old age!

2mums - I feel exactly the same about 'the next big thing' I refuse to watch twilight, wont read harry potter, don't have facebook etc...i like to go against trends... I just so happened to start reading the book before I knew it was the next big thing, and Im glad I did as I wouldn't have read it otherwise, and I reallyt enjoyed it! hahahaha about your continuous sex life. sounds EPIC!!! haha

Pammy - I still temp vaginally when on AF. only the tip needs to go in, and it's fine. Plus if it's not exactly accurate, AF time is probably the least significant as you know where you're at in your cycle. And 2 mums never got positive POKs and she;s up the duff now! haha


----------



## Melainey

Mum2Q - hahahaha oh I know could you imagine what I would be setting myself up for! It would be like christ on a bike.... (not really I really just wanted to say that hahahahah) :rofl:(not meant to offend anybody :hugs:

Yeah I was(am) a major fan of the movable ones but they don't have them ANYWHERE in Australia :rofl: Gosh I will be havin a grand aul time when I get back to my mothers house in Ireland :rofl: They won't see my at all ... :winkwink:

Yeah I don't like to follow the norm either normally but facebook does have me sucked in.. and it is great for keeping in contact when you move away from home :happydance:

THAT IS SOOOOOO ANNOYING about the sample! I would have been soooooo pissed off at them hey! I have found that a lot of health care professionals over here are very mean over here and just don't give a F**k haha!! I'm sure you're different Rosie :hugs:
When I was having my M/c they mucked me around so much and kept saying you will have to wait another week and then again you will have to wait another week... now anybody that has had a m/c knows how hormonal you get as you are sad to be having it in the forst place - I let them have it swore blind I wouldn't go back but DH made me cause they thought I was ectopic... haha Bloody went off on a tangent now I can't remember where I was at.... Hmmmmmmmm 

x


----------



## Newbie32

Grrrr...tennis night!

Poor old :jo: gonna have to get those tennis whites out and whip around the courts for a few hours tonight girls!

Boooo for not much time to chat...I will be checking in mid set tho! Try not to miss me and my old hips and shaking cane too much xxxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm back!!! Eating a yummy lasagne with veges for dinner - yum yum! And yay still no AF! DH wants me to poas tomorrow so you may not have to wait too long mum2q wouldn't want to make anyone impatient!


----------



## SJayne22

Morning guys! :thumbup: Temp is back up again today and no sign of AF which should have been today. Still :bfn: though which makes me sad! Still don't feel right though! Back at work but cannot concentrate to save my life! Vision is blurry today and struggling to have a hot chocolate for breakfast! Angel, your chart and symptoms sound so amazing!!! Just found out that a woman I work with is 5 months pregnant. I thought she was ages ago but you never can say just incase and turns out everybody new but me! Hope its something in the water!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lisamfr

ginny83 said:


> Lisa - yep I got smiley faces 2 days in a row... this is what I got:
> 
> CD 12:
> IC = negative (close to being positive though)
> Digi = smiley face
> 
> CD13:
> IC = positive
> Digi = smiley face
> 
> CD14:
> IC = positive
> Digi = negative
> 
> FF gave me cross hairs for CD14, but I used the digis as my positives on it.
> 
> Also, I found the digis a bit hard to use. You have to follow the instructions exactly otherwise they don't work. I wasted 3 sticks because I misread them slightly!

Thanks Ginny. Ok will try again this month see how I go. I will have to make sure DH is doing it right because I just pee in a cup & he times it.


----------



## Newbie32

SJayne22 said:


> Morning guys! :thumbup: Temp is back up again today and no sign of AF which should have been today. Still :bfn: though which makes me sad! Still don't feel right though! Back at work but cannot concentrate to save my life! Vision is blurry today and struggling to have a hot chocolate for breakfast! Angel, your chart and symptoms sound so amazing!!! Just found out that a woman I work with is 5 months pregnant. I thought she was ages ago but you never can say just incase and turns out everybody new but me! Hope its something in the water!!!! :happydance:

Woohoo!!! That's fab Jayne!!!!

Roll on bfp Thursday!!!!

XXX


----------



## LLPM

So many awesome looking charts on here right now!! So excited for some BFP's over the weekend! 

I've had one of those days today, everyone has been talking about babies all day. Hubby only came home for an hour and is back at college til 10pm. Mum sent me a parcel for my birthday and it smells like home - always makes me homesick! Sorry to be a moaning mini...just not my week! 

Anyone got any nice plans for tonight?


----------



## Pammy31

sleep is my plans....


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM said:


> So many awesome looking charts on here right now!! So excited for some BFP's over the weekend!
> 
> I've had one of those days today, everyone has been talking about babies all day. Hubby only came home for an hour and is back at college til 10pm. Mum sent me a parcel for my birthday and it smells like home - always makes me homesick! Sorry to be a moaning mini...just not my week!
> 
> Anyone got any nice plans for tonight?

:hi: hi Lucy! I've missed you today! Sorry to hear your day hasn't been the best! Hopefully tomorrow will be better and that your birthday on Friday will be awesome! I'm off to bible study tonight - leaving in about ten mins but should be home again between 9:30 and 10 to catch up briefly before saying goodnight :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

BACK!!! 
Just read everything and basically immediately forgot all of it!!! 
Except- think i read that Angel is going to POAS tomorrow :dance::dance:
And, Jayne- soo happy for you !!! FX!!!! :hugs:
Facebook is awesome when you're living overseas from family, that and skype, i wouldnt survive without it! 
Llmp- :hugs: tomorrow WILL be a better day, and then its your birthday!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> BACK!!!
> Just read everything and basically immediately forgot all of it!!!
> Except- think i read that Angel is going to POAS tomorrow :dance::dance:
> And, Jayne- soo happy for you !!! FX!!!! :hugs:
> Facebook is awesome when you're living overseas from family, that and skype, i wouldnt survive without it!
> Llmp- :hugs: tomorrow WILL be a better day, and then its your birthday!!! YAY!!!!

Yeah Im hoping that skype will make things easier! Not as hopeful now as just went to the loo and cm was beige with what looked like veins of dark brown! :wacko: Booooo!!! I've got really high hopes for newbie and angel tho!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

melainey - that's a joke isn't it. You would hope in a time like that someone would be warm and caring and give you the support you need. lucky DH was there to help you through it and get your health checked out too!! :)

Angel - yay!! how exciting! I will be looking forward to the morning even more now!!!

Jayne - good luck for getting your test! It's getting to the point where the impatience kicks in! Try to stay strong, you will get your BFP soon, I know it!!! and I hope its sooner rather than later so we can see some 'crazy lady with a piss stick' action at the doctors office! hahaha

Lisa - you've got a good hubby helping you our with tests!! :) 

LLPM - so sorry you're having a shitty day! I have been having one of those weeks! I hope you can perk up a bit - I found that ice creams helped...the ones that are covered in chocolate! haha but seriously, if you need a rant, just let it all out!! :)

I used to have facebook, but it just became an extra tool for my DH's ex (baby's mum) to get into our lives...and we were over it, so have never been back on. I don't miss it at all. but I tend to be the kind of person who thinks 'if they wanna be my friend they'll call me'... lol I haven't ever lived overseas or anything, so don't really have friends all over the place. and I find that most of the people on there are just people I used to know at school trying to catch up on gossip...and I'm not into people knowing my stuff unless I want them to. Like you guys....I tell you everything!! hahaha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

SJayne22 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> BACK!!!
> Just read everything and basically immediately forgot all of it!!!
> Except- think i read that Angel is going to POAS tomorrow :dance::dance:
> And, Jayne- soo happy for you !!! FX!!!! :hugs:
> Facebook is awesome when you're living overseas from family, that and skype, i wouldnt survive without it!
> Llmp- :hugs: tomorrow WILL be a better day, and then its your birthday!!! YAY!!!!
> 
> Yeah Im hoping that skype will make things easier! Not as hopeful now as just went to the loo and cm was beige with what looked like veins of dark brown! :wacko: Booooo!!! I've got really high hopes for newbie and angel tho!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Jayne- from what i've read, yellow/beige/light brown is not all that uncommon in 'early preg'. Other women have reported it, and they were already with bfps, or got them soon after, so stay positive!!! And... it could also mean dehydration, so drink up!!!


----------



## LLPM

Thanks Cathie & 2mums! Hope BS is good angel...I'm leading our mums one tomorrow, crapping myself even though I know it'll be fine! Lol. 
Tomorrow shoud be fun... Going out to a friends place for dinner then off out to max Brennar with the hubs!! :) Liam's actually not going to be around for the weekend, he's doing coffee at a conference (heard of reachout Cathie?) so I'm spending my birthday on my own (well with my littlies keeping me busy!) I realized yesterday that I'm not going to have a car for the whole weekend too which sucks! 
Glad I have you ladies to keep me entertained and laughing (Melainey you hoot!! *insert owl emoticon here!*) 
:) you all make me happy :flower:


----------



## Melainey

I'm not having too nice of a day either.. Don't know if DH really wants a baby at the moment I am heartbroken :cry: Just want to cry... He wants to bemore financially stable which is understandable but we have been trying for a year and now he tells me this? Heartbroken isn't even the word... Just want to curl up in a ball somewhere and waste away:rofl:

Anyway enough whinging out of me... I could be dying after all haha 

What's everybody doing?


----------



## LLPM

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> LLPM - so sorry you're having a shitty day! I have been having one of those weeks! I hope you can perk up a bit - I found that ice creams helped...the ones that are covered in chocolate! haha but seriously, if you need a rant, just let it all out!! :)

have already finished off the tub of conossuer (well Aldis version - its awesome by the way!!)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey- just keep :sex: when its right for you it will happen, and warn DH that no one is ever truly ready to raise another human being, ready for that responsibility, ready to take on the challenges, its something you just do, your ready when it happens, and you take it as it comes, and there are plenty of people who have children and a 'successful' family who aren't rolling in money! Kids are expensive, but thats never going to change!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> LLPM - so sorry you're having a shitty day! I have been having one of those weeks! I hope you can perk up a bit - I found that ice creams helped...the ones that are covered in chocolate! haha but seriously, if you need a rant, just let it all out!! :)
> 
> have already finished off the tub of conossuer (well Aldis version - its awesome by the way!!)Click to expand...

yum! i'll have to try that one! I splurged and got the dark choc mint tim tams, omgoodness!!!! so delicious!!! must be having one after dinner, which is almost ready - i slept a little too long :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Thanks 2mums :) I already tried to tell him this but because he doesn't have his dream job of earning 150K a year we're not ready! All I have ever wanted was babies and I can't even do that right looking more infertile every month it comes back negative and now he pretty much wants to stop... I feel useless as a woman haha! :haha: I think you got it right 2mums cause I will never understand men ! :winkwink:


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> I'm not having too nice of a day either.. Don't know if DH really wants a baby at the moment I am heartbroken :cry: Just want to cry... He wants to bemore financially stable which is understandable but we have been trying for a year and now he tells me this? Heartbroken isn't even the word... Just want to curl up in a ball somewhere and waste away:rofl:
> 
> Anyway enough whinging out of me... I could be dying after all haha
> 
> What's everybody doing?

Oh Melainey! That's such a downer! Don't stress...it's really common (especially for guys to feel that way!), I think it's really sad that society tells us we need to be financially stable before kids - its so drilled into us that we need to have a nice car, nice house, be able to afford a beautiful pram and send them a lovely preschool etc. Poppy was born when I was 20 & DH was 21, he's now a student and I stay at home. We don't have a lot (compared to other sydney-siders!)but we love learning life with our kids in tow, sometimes I wonder how we'll keep plodding through life & afford all the stuff we 'need' but we've never gone without! Really hope he comes around. I think guys are so daunted about the change a baby brings to your life, but once they hear baby's heartbeat or hold their very own baby for the first time they never look back! :)


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> BACK!!!
> Just read everything and basically immediately forgot all of it!!!
> Except- think i read that Angel is going to POAS tomorrow :dance::dance:
> And, Jayne- soo happy for you !!! FX!!!! :hugs:
> Facebook is awesome when you're living overseas from family, that and skype, i wouldnt survive without it!
> Llmp- :hugs: tomorrow WILL be a better day, and then its your birthday!!! YAY!!!!
> 
> Yeah Im hoping that skype will make things easier! Not as hopeful now as just went to the loo and cm was beige with what looked like veins of dark brown! :wacko: Booooo!!! I've got really high hopes for newbie and angel tho!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Jayne- from what i've read, yellow/beige/light brown is not all that uncommon in 'early preg'. Other women have reported it, and they were already with bfps, or got them soon after, so stay positive!!! And... it could also mean dehydration, so drink up!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! It has gone again now but who knows! Just been talking to the girl who is pregnant in my office and she wasn't even trying, she has even said before that she doesn't even like children!!! I'm happy for her but makes me angry that she has been so lucky :blush:


----------



## Melainey

Thank you guys so much I really do love you all <3 :hugs:

My mother and father had little or no money raising us and I had the most fantastic upbringing.... Same as DH so you would think that he would feel the same.. And this ttc business is really helping with life at the moment ( not seeing your family for almost 3 years does a lot to a woman) and it's keeping my mind focused on the good things instead of the bad things but hejust doesn't get that... And I believe that everything happens for a reason soif baby comes along now that'show it is meant to happen... :) Men are silly :haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Llmp- that was said perfectly, and i think you are 100% correct, most of what your children need from you is not monetarily based anyhow, i mean of course the basics, but as long as there is love, and happiness, everyone is good!!! 

And melainey- like i said, you are a horny little leprechaun, so keep at it :sex: and dont tell him when it matters, just do it all month long, before you know it it'll catch that egg, and like Llmp said, he'll come around as soon as he sees the U/S/ hears the heartbeat, feels it kick, and he'll become a giant sook!! But yeah sometimes its easier, women understand each other more, but then there are those time when we're crazy bitches and the house goes off!! :rofl: Take the not trying, not preventing approach with him!! :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Oh gosh I could imagine when it's time for AF with you both there would be blue murder hahaha!! Do you get the same cycles??? I find when I live with women that I take on their cycles or they mine :)

Thank you ladies.. I will continue to temp etc... But not tell him :haha: I'm gona make him feel so bad about this!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

not so much AF bc it takes so much out of me, i just want to sleep, :rofl: but just general stress and petty shit can get blown out of hand quickly, but the great thing is our communication is wonderful so we talk most things out, no huge fights, just bitchiness sometimes :rofl: 

good one ya keep :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oohhh melainey....your poor little darling! I hope you're ok! I can't begin to imagine what that conversation felt like! Maybe he has had too much time to over-think and has thought 'fuck - I'm gonna be a dad!' it's pretty scary stuff when you stop & think, I myself have had that stomach turn/butterflies feeling when I have thought 'wow...I really could be pregnant, then it would all be real'... it's confronting, but straight away I knew it's what I want even though it's a scary thing. He will come around again, I'm sure of it! He just needs time to get his head around it all again. I think if you slowly start to talk about it again he will change his mind. Maybe spell it out for him - you want a family of your own as you are away from your family. You'll be ok my gorgeous girl!!! cheer up!! xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Jayne - I know exactly what you mean - a girl who came to my wedding was 6 months pregnant, and she always sais she would never have kids young, she wants to live first... and she was even joking about how their 'oops' happened. I'm still thrilled for them, but so gutted at the same time - terrible, I know, but I often look at people and think 'why them & not me...especially to the people who treat their children badly, or use them to get at the men in their lives etc. still bad, but it's hard not to feel jealous when you want so badly what they have,..


----------



## SJayne22

Hope you are ok Melainey! I sometimes get worried that dh doesn't want this as much as I do but he says that it probably isn;t possible for him too! When they don't get excited that your temp has gone up slightly I have my doubts but he said the other day that of course I'd be excited because it's happening to my body! We had a serious chat about it the other day and he didn't realise that he was giving me the impression that he's not bothered, he says he was just trying not to get excited until the :bfp:. I told him that its a journey for both of us and if you get your hopes up its much easier to be disappointed with each others support. So now he is trying to get into it! I showed him my post on here and his mind is blown by the short hand abbreviations lol had to translate! I think when you get your :bfp: he will surprise you!


----------



## LLPM

Maybe you could have a chat with him? (is he the chatty type?) I gues you just need to be honest with him about you feel! You could maybe suggest taking a slower approach (not trying not preventing!) that might give him time to get his head around it and also feel like you've accepted his opinion! I always find with liam he just wants me to be honest, guys can handle it...:)


----------



## SJayne22

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Jayne - I know exactly what you mean - a girl who came to my wedding was 6 months pregnant, and she always sais she would never have kids young, she wants to live first... and she was even joking about how their 'oops' happened. I'm still thrilled for them, but so gutted at the same time - terrible, I know, but I often look at people and think 'why them & not me...especially to the people who treat their children badly, or use them to get at the men in their lives etc. still bad, but it's hard not to feel jealous when you want so badly what they have,..

Thanks! I know, I feel like a terrible human being for being jealous but I just want it so badly! Hope its us soon!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne- happy for you that your DH is now getting more on board and being supportive. I think Melaineys will be the same. Men are hot and cold like that, i know im not with one, but ive dealt with enough of them, and seen my friends' and my sisters hubby. They try to say the right thing, and sometimes they fail miserably and dont understand why 'we' got upset by it! Good for you guys for talking it through!! Still have my FX for you this month!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

SJayne22 said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Jayne - I know exactly what you mean - a girl who came to my wedding was 6 months pregnant, and she always sais she would never have kids young, she wants to live first... and she was even joking about how their 'oops' happened. I'm still thrilled for them, but so gutted at the same time - terrible, I know, but I often look at people and think 'why them & not me...especially to the people who treat their children badly, or use them to get at the men in their lives etc. still bad, but it's hard not to feel jealous when you want so badly what they have,..
> 
> Thanks! I know, I feel like a terrible human being for being jealous but I just want it so badly! Hope its us soon!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Dont feel bad. I had a very hard time being happy for one of my best friends that got married in June, how could I be happy for her when I am denied the same thing! As for all the other friends getting married and engaged, i just put on my happy face, but inside it kills me. The pregnancy announcements are no easier (although now i am a little excited i get to do the same soon, hopefully) But its normal, human nature to experience jealousy and all the rest!


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> Jayne- happy for you that your DH is now getting more on board and being supportive. I think Melaineys will be the same. Men are hot and cold like that, i know im not with one, but ive dealt with enough of them, and seen my friends' and my sisters hubby. They try to say the right thing, and sometimes they fail miserably and dont understand why 'we' got upset by it! Good for you guys for talking it through!! Still have my FX for you this month!!!! :hugs:

Thankyou!!! Needing to wee a lot now and very 'pouchy' tummy. Usually a sign of AF so really not sure! Still got this fuzzy head and not eaten today but no interest whatsoever! Just having a coke! :wacko:


----------



## number2woohoo

Sounds like some of you have had a bad day - hugs, girls xo

As far as Facebook I was actually thinking earlier today of asking who here was on it. I find it easier to chat on it. 

Made some absolutely perfect cauliflower soup tonight. I have the most amazingly easy but tasty recipe for it. Soooo good! Just thinking about tidying up from dinner and heading to bed, lol! Today my cleaning lady came so I want to try to keep the house tidy for at least a day or two :)

Night xo


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, looks like a bit on tonight too! 

Just in between sets here and ninja :jo: thought she would stop in and say hello and pages to read again!!!!

Melanie's I'm sorry about your little setback xx but have no fear that you will get knocked up luv, at the rate that you rabbits get at the :sex: xxx

Back on court for set three now! :jo: will be back soon!!!

XXX


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Jayne - men must all be the same, DH says the same about me, he goes along with me to a point, but when I get really excited, he just says babe...don't get your hopes up too much... and its just cos he doesn't like seeing me upset and he doesn't wanna get excited til the BFP...

2mums - I feel for you with the marriage thing, I really do! I hope so much that it's only around the corner for you! :)

number 2 - good work on the soup? whats the recipe? I've only had it once, and enjoyed it, but have never tried to make it. I specialise in pum[kin


----------



## Newbie32

Ps sjayne, you are so totally duffers I reckon!!! FX xx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh and that soup sounds nice! I'm making roasted red capsicum soup tomorrow night!! X

Recipe would be great! I just got a cauliflower in my veggie delivery tonight!!


----------



## SJayne22

Newbie32 said:


> Ps sjayne, you are so totally duffers I reckon!!! FX xx

Wouldn't it have shown up by now? I was disheartened when FF said like 60% of BFP's happen by 12dpo???? I really don't know what to think. I was so nervous to take my temp this morning!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Ps sjayne, you are so totally duffers I reckon!!! FX xx

Haha ... duffers.... i like that one! :thumbup:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

not a huge soup person, but all of that sounds soo good!!! 

Jayne- if you preggo, just in case, get a caffeine free coke and follow it with a lot of water :) bc i think you just may be!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

SJayne22 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Ps sjayne, you are so totally duffers I reckon!!! FX xx
> 
> Wouldn't it have shown up by now? I was disheartened when FF said like 60% of BFP's happen by 12dpo???? I really don't know what to think. I was so nervous to take my temp this morning!Click to expand...

ive heard some women dont show for up til 18-19 dpo, and sometimes the urine tests dont work, but you get a bfp with a blood test. so your still not out, not until :witch: shows


----------



## LLPM

I'm off to bed g'night ladies! Looking forward to stalking those charts in the morning! 
:) hopefully see some BFP's!!


----------



## Pammy31

argh... bloated crampy gassy and new symptom my underarms are sore and swollen. ugh!


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Ps sjayne, you are so totally duffers I reckon!!! FX xx
> 
> Wouldn't it have shown up by now? I was disheartened when FF said like 60% of BFP's happen by 12dpo???? I really don't know what to think. I was so nervous to take my temp this morning!Click to expand...
> 
> ive heard some women dont show for up til 18-19 dpo, and sometimes the urine tests dont work, but you get a bfp with a blood test. so your still not out, not until :witch: showsClick to expand...

Thanks!!! I'll wait to see what my temp does tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

i'm going to go to bed too lovelies! love to you all! I wil lbe on to check in tomorrow! good luck everyone, and sleep well!
xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Night lovelys!!!!

Sweet dreams to all and remember, sleep now means temping soon!!!

Ps, jayne I know a lady who didn't get her bfp until 25dpo!!! Hang in there. You are not out till ms broomstick flies in!!!!

Much love xxx

Can't wait for that :test: angel!!! Please do it first thing because I'm up early ;) hehehehe

Roll on duffering!!!!

XX


----------



## Melainey

Thank you all so much <3 I actually cried reading most of the comments :blush: :rofl:

The thing is I know he wants kids but he just doesn't think it's the right time now.. He is almost 34 I thought he would have thought differently! Oh well screw him... I just won't give him any :sex: for a while and see how he likes not getting what he really wants - Although i'm the one with the high sex drive not him ahhaha so I will have to think of something else to take away that will make him care!:rofl: maybe the cold shoulder? Hmmm have to sleep on it haha! 

I don't know what I would do without you ladies I really don't lots od love to you all xxxxx :hugs: xxxxx Hope you all sleep well xxxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

good night everyone who is going!!! have sweet baby making dreams!!!
Ive been busy planning my girls weekend (with OHs, DFs, and DHs) for Vegas this coming Januray! Super excited, although vegas is more fun if you can drink, but i wouldn't change my situation for the world! Plus my OH has never been, so gonna be fun showing her around (t'was only a 4 hr drive from UNi, so me n the girls went all the time :haha:) Guess I'll have to go to bed soon too, so excited for those temps and tests tomorrow!!!! :dance:

Melainey- i'd like to see you try to with hold :sex: from him :rofl: you couldnt do it if you tried!!! :haha: He'll come around, he's just stressed with the job interview, possible move to perth, trying so long, he'll be right!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Thank you all so much <3 I actually cried reading most of the comments :blush: :rofl:
> 
> The thing is I know he wants kids but he just doesn't think it's the right time now.. He is almost 34 I thought he would have thought differently! Oh well screw him... I just won't give him any :sex: for a while and see how he likes not getting what he really wants - Although i'm the one with the high sex drive not him ahhaha so I will have to think of something else to take away that will make him care!:rofl: maybe the cold shoulder? Hmmm have to sleep on it haha!
> 
> I don't know what I would do without you ladies I really don't lots od love to you all xxxxx :hugs: xxxxx Hope you all sleep well xxxx

It's a scary thing, love - he is probably just scared. Of course, he wouldn't have any idea that he is, he's just reacting! Men! xo


----------



## Melainey

Aww that sounds great 2mums :) I have always wanted to go to the USA maybe one day :) 

I know :rofl: It is funny that I even said that :rofl: But I need to do something haha

Woohoo - I know it is scary :cry: But he was the one that suggested that we try for babies at the start? Bloody men!! :rofl:

x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey- he's just having a male moment, he'll come good in a few days!!! Keep taking your supps, and like you said, when it happens it will be meant to be and he'll fall in love with your little bean!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies - I did get back by 10 like I thought I would but it took me 15 mins to catch up on the several pages of posts ...

Melainey that sux that your DH is now saying he is not keen! The other girls are right though - he'll come round eventually ... I know several guys who have been ttc with their wives for over a year and they have wanted to give it a rest for a while as every bfn makes them feel like they are failures as husbands for not being able to give their wives a baby - all of them got their way and had a 'break' for a month or two and happened to get bfps while ntnp - pressure was off and they all relaxed and bingo - baby! Praying all goes well hun and that you'll be 'duffers' (love the word by the way :jo:) before you know it!

Jayne I hear you! So hard not to be jealous of others esp when they get what you want so badly and have been trying for by making a silly mistake - I'm still convince you're preggy - poas tomorrow :) jst in case!

AFM a tad more pale pink spotting tonight but no AF - still think she may fly in but really hoping she falls off her broom and fails to arrive!

Loving you all muchly!!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Calling it a night - see you all tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Angel :) 

We were ktnp for the year it was never full on until now but maybe that's what scared him? Who knows with men :rofl: I know he will come around cause I know he loves me and he knows that this is all I have ever wanted!I never wanted to have lots of boyfriends (Altough it didn'twork out like that :rofl: ) I always wanted to settle at a young age and have a family :)

I just had a massive cry down the phone to my mammy :cry: I just want to go home now I wish immigration would hurry their asses so i can go home haha and the lotto better be coming my way too hehe I'mnot greedy tho $100k willdo me fine :rofl:

Jayne - I know what you mean about the jealousy thing my brothers missus is having twins at the moment and they were unplanned!! Happened just after my m/c but I am so excited for them (with a little jealousy) cause they are so happy and excited :) :happydance:

Have a great sleep Angel xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I'm going to bed too, got caught up doing research, boring!! Excited for tomorrow morning temps and charts and tests!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Research is great :) 

Had a chat with DH we are all good now :) He was just scared that we would be raising kids with no money :) I reassured him we would not be and he is ok now :) :happydance: I asked if he wanted to stop trying and he said no :happydance: I am sooooo relieved :happydance: :flasher:

Goodnight all you beautiful souls xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey that is such great news!!!! Happy for you and DH, all he needed was a good talking to :rofl: Yay for more ttc :sex:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of AF and boobies much sorer now... really hoping these symptoms are leading to a bfp cos otherwise it is a nasty trick!
> 
> Won't be convinced until AF is late though - maybe I'll pluck up the courage to POAS tomorrow morning... the temptation is starting to niggle at me!
> 
> Wakey Wakey Angel!!!!! Time to :test: :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Rosie_PA

Morning 2Mums, glad you like the names!!! :):twingirls::twingirls:

Ginny - sorry about the MS - at least it is a good sticky bean!!!:cloud9:

Melainey - He must have had a slight case of dementia :jo: he would be crazy to not want lil leperchans running around!!!:wohoo::wohoo:

Newbie and Jayne - Waiting impatiently to do some chart :coolio:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

G'morning Rosie!! Its 5 am here, been up for hours :( luckily the other girls will be up to test and temp soon, probably when i manage to get back to sleep :haha:


----------



## Rosie_PA

5am?!?! What on earth are you doing up?????


----------



## Trying2b2mums

had the worst tummy ache ever! second night in a row, but actually woke me up and kept me up this time! not thrilled about it, i'm thinking my dairy aversion which is normally barely noticeable, has been worsened recently, that's the only thing i can think of. (pain is not in uterus or feel baby related at all, def a tummy thing)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

or maybe its bc i couldnt remember if i took my folate, so i took one on an empty stomach at like 11pm :( who knows! but i'm tired!!! :haha:


----------



## Rosie_PA

You poor thing! :( have you been taking in more dairy than normal?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ugh, vitamins on an empty belly can def do it!!! Maybe try some saltines...I have heard MS can be 24/7 at first too.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie_PA said:


> You poor thing! :( have you been taking in more dairy than normal?

No, thats the weird thing, I've had barely any, especially today! I'm not a milk, cheese, yogurt person, dont like em!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie_PA said:


> Ugh, vitamins on an empty belly can def do it!!! Maybe try some saltines...I have heard MS can be 24/7 at first too.

I sipped about 3 oz of warm sprite, no saltines, they actually dont have any over here, they have a similar cracker but no where near as good!! Havent been nauseas, well i was when i first woke at 3 ish but never got sick, its just an ache! 
Yeah and i wont be taking the vitamins on an empty stomach again!! :dohh:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Need me to mail you some??? I will!!! I hope you feel better, hope you can get back to sleep! Xoxo


----------



## SJayne22

Rosie_PA said:


> Morning 2Mums, glad you like the names!!! :):twingirls::twingirls:
> 
> Ginny - sorry about the MS - at least it is a good sticky bean!!!:cloud9:
> 
> Melainey - He must have had a slight case of dementia :jo: he would be crazy to not want lil leperchans running around!!!:wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Newbie and Jayne - Waiting impatiently to do some chart :coolio:

Lol it's only 8.45 pm on Wednesday here, give me chance! Managed a decent dinner tonight and even a biscuit afterwards. Paying for it now with nausea, Dh has gone to the gym so I'm off to bed, expecting a temp drop in the morning as had a very full feeling in my uturus this afternoon, slight cramping and spotting on and off! Will have to wait and see! :shrug:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie_PA said:


> Need me to mail you some??? I will!!! I hope you feel better, hope you can get back to sleep! Xoxo

thats very sweet, but i'll be alright, i'll get the aussie version later today at the store and ill check out my usafoods website, they are based in melbourne but have all the good USA stuff!! And i'll be sure to grab some when i'm in Cali in Dec/Jan!! Thanks for reminding me about those!! :flower: Thanks, hope i can get a little more sleep! Hope your Wednesday has been good so far!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Sorry Jayne, I'm having trouble keeping times/days straight on here. Well I still have my Fxs for you, a lot of ladies on here said they were SURE :witch: was coming when they got their :bfp:!!!! Hang in there!!! Xoxo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

SJayne22 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Morning 2Mums, glad you like the names!!! :):twingirls::twingirls:
> 
> Ginny - sorry about the MS - at least it is a good sticky bean!!!:cloud9:
> 
> Melainey - He must have had a slight case of dementia :jo: he would be crazy to not want lil leperchans running around!!!:wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Newbie and Jayne - Waiting impatiently to do some chart :coolio:
> 
> Lol it's only 8.45 pm on Wednesday here, give me chance! Managed a decent dinner tonight and even a biscuit afterwards. Paying for it now with nausea, Dh has gone to the gym so I'm off to bed, expecting a temp drop in the morning as had a very full feeling in my uturus this afternoon, slight cramping and spotting on and off! Will have to wait and see! :shrug:Click to expand...

Its confusing that early preg symptoms are same as AF. I still have my FX for you, do you usually get nauseas with :witch:???? I'm expecting a temp rise for you in the morning, sleep well!!! :sleep:


----------



## Newbie32

You girls are hilarious!!!! 

Sitting here chatting at like 5am!!

Angel????? Wakes wakey. It's time to poas!!!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Morning 2Mums, glad you like the names!!! :):twingirls::twingirls:
> 
> Ginny - sorry about the MS - at least it is a good sticky bean!!!:cloud9:
> 
> Melainey - He must have had a slight case of dementia :jo: he would be crazy to not want lil leperchans running around!!!:wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Newbie and Jayne - Waiting impatiently to do some chart :coolio:
> 
> Lol it's only 8.45 pm on Wednesday here, give me chance! Managed a decent dinner tonight and even a biscuit afterwards. Paying for it now with nausea, Dh has gone to the gym so I'm off to bed, expecting a temp drop in the morning as had a very full feeling in my uturus this afternoon, slight cramping and spotting on and off! Will have to wait and see! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Its confusing that early preg symptoms are same as AF. I still have my FX for you, do you usually get nauseas with :witch:???? I'm expecting a temp rise for you in the morning, sleep well!!! :sleep:Click to expand...

No my temp usually drops below cover line and then I get Af. Usually my tell tale sign is I get really up for :sex: which surprisingly I'm not even tho we do it most nights. It's got me stumped! I sometimes get nautious when I eat but this feels more like food poisoning even tho it's not, had it the other night too! :cry:


----------



## Newbie32

Woohoo!! Angel your temp is way high today!!!

You are so duffers too, did you poas???


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning! Temp is up and bfn - sorry to disappoint! DH thinks he saw the faintest of lines - I couldn't see it and camera didn't pick anything up either. My temp is at 36.7 but has been that high the day before and day of AF the past 2 months so no idea what tomorrow will bring! Had more pale pink when I checked cm but none on loo paper as yet... Looking forward to tomorrow to hopefully get some answers!!! Might buy an FRER if AF doesn't show today so I get a clearer picture tomorrow morning :)

How are others today? 2mums i'm guessing you're tired given your 5am post!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Woohoo!! Angel your temp is way high today!!!
> 
> You are so duffers too, did you poas???

Newbie your temp is up too... Bfps all round!!! At least that's what I'm praying for! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Angel I bet you are preggy!!!!!! Get that FRER!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Rosie_PA said:


> Angel I bet you are preggy!!!!!! Get that FRER!!!!! :happydance:

I really hope you're right as we move in with In laws in 2 weeks when our house settles until we find something else and ttc in the bedroom next to them does not sound fun to me!


----------



## Newbie32

Hmmm....yes, I seem to have a creeper!!!!

Don't give up angel, I reckon just a few more days to get that hcg into your system after implantation!!!

The ic's are supposed to be the 10 mui or whatever it's called so pretty sensitive too


----------



## Rosie_PA

I agree newbie, ready for you to :test: also!!!!! :jo: may need to get her bifocals on to see the line but just post a picture cause our young eyes can interpret it for you!! :jo::jo::jo:


----------



## Pauls_angel

so newbie did :jo: poas this morning and get a bfp? You seem much more positive today - is it because you know something we don't???


----------



## Newbie32

Hahahaha, nah, :jo: just had a good sleep last night so she's ready and raring for a good day!!!

No testing for me yet, my temp was really flat last cycle and bfn....previous have been way more rocky, and now a creeper to add to the list!!

If it keeps going up I might test sat or sun but not feeling particularly hopeful for myself. Very much do for angel and Jayne tho! Ddddddduffers!!!

XX


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> I agree newbie, ready for you to :test: also!!!!! :jo: may need to get her bifocals on to see the line but just post a picture cause our young eyes can interpret it for you!! :jo::jo::jo:

Love it!!!! Hahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## SJayne22

I love readin this thread it always makes me laugh! Angel it's usually a Dh telling the woman that there isn't a line so I reckon you have one in that oven! Fx!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

SJayne22 said:


> I love readin this thread it always makes me laugh! Angel it's usually a Dh telling the woman that there isn't a line so I reckon you have one in that oven! Fx!!!

I like that you're being so positive Jayne but DH wears glasses and didn't have them on (bit of a :jo: ) so not getting my hopes up just yet!


----------



## SJayne22

Pauls_angel said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> I love readin this thread it always makes me laugh! Angel it's usually a Dh telling the woman that there isn't a line so I reckon you have one in that oven! Fx!!!
> 
> I like that you're being so positive Jayne but DH wears glasses and didn't have them on (bit of a :jo: ) so not getting my hopes up just yet!Click to expand...

:lol: keep positive! I bet I will wake up to your bfp! Well nausea has passed and it's getting late so I'm gonna hit the pillow : ) look forward to the antics tomorrow! Night ladies Xxxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Night Jayne! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Night Jayne!! Fxd! Xoxo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning girls!!

Melainey, I'm so glad he's ok, was sure he was just over thinking things. Glad you talked it out!! :) 

Angel & newbie, charts look great!! Hope to see those bfps soon!! Hope Paul was right about that line - I bet he was!! 

Jayne, have a good sleep! Get that hcg building up over night for your BFP in the morning!!! 

2 mums, early bird caught the worm... Looks like it was a big worm, she ate it and needed a nap... Sounds like Christmas time! 

Rosie, hi there!! Hope all is well! :)

Ginny, hope MS is kind to you today! 

Have a great day everyone!!! Xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Just a random side note..... I have been doing a bit if stalking lol just wondering what ever happened with aquiss as she left straight after BFP, so I searched her name And a post came up asking about a positive vs evap test. The date was in April, and I just thought it was so weird that she told us that she only started ttc not even 2 weeks before her BFP and got it while using contraception when she's been in here for months.... Very strange. I know it doesn't matter, just wanted to share cos I obviously have too much time on my hands lol and I just thought it was so strange!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah a little odd...she still seems active in another thread though so maybe she just felt more comfortable in that group than this one...

Very strange tho mum2Q!!!

It is SO BFP time on this thread. Its been too long between them and we just need one i reckon to get us on a new roll!!!!

EDIT: Does it sound wrong to say i am rooting for Angel & Jayne in the context of this group??? :haha: :haha: :haha:

Oh and LOL at my dh this morning, he's like 'you are always on your phone or your ipad!!!! Before you go to sleep....as soon as you get up....dont you like talking to me anymore?' Oopsies!!!! :blush:

Guilty as charged....so I showed him my chart and he was like erm....ok, get back on your ipad... hahahahaha

XXX


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahaha Nana, that's funny. It makes you feel terrible when they say stuff like that doesn't it. you think 'oh shit...better pay him some attention' it's almost as if we're all having emotional affairs! hahhaahaha poor men & women in our lives having to go through this TTC with us. haha

I had a big cry on the phone to my DH last night as he's away and he was like "babe, it will happen, we're on the right track now. you've got such a good support network. with me & our families, and all thos girls you talk to on that site, we're all here for you' haha he knows we all need eachother too!


----------



## number2woohoo

Up at 5:30 every day here, or 5 if there's any chores to do before work like washing or cleaning up. Think of it as good practise for when there's a newborn in the house! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Now that I have had a proper chance to read what the early birds were up to this morning, Melainey I am so glad to hear you have had a good chat with DH and he is back on board for the rumpy pumpy baby making :sex: !!!! Thats super news 

2Mums I hope you are feeling better, nothing worse than being dragged out of sleep in pain xx

Jayne I hope to see some more higher temps from you in your morning and that witch can shove her broomstick up her bum and fly into someone elses kitchen :)

Rosie, as always nice to see you busily :coolio: our charts again nice and early! 

Have a great day girls, :jo: is on fire today ;) she's got her cane tap tap atappin away! :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo:


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> hahaha Nana, that's funny. It makes you feel terrible when they say stuff like that doesn't it. you think 'oh shit...better pay him some attention' it's almost as if we're all having emotional affairs! hahhaahaha poor men & women in our lives having to go through this TTC with us. haha
> 
> I had a big cry on the phone to my DH last night as he's away and he was like "babe, it will happen, we're on the right track now. you've got such a good support network. with me & our families, and all thos girls you talk to on that site, we're all here for you' haha he knows we all need eachother too!

lol! I hope you are feeling better Mum2Q! This group is definitely a great support to me (not to mention non stop giggles) and i'd be lost without it!

I was at dinner the other night with a couple of the guys that i cycle with. One of them is basically one of my best mates and he is the only person I have actually told that we are ttc (DH has apparently let it slip to his DH which i am not particularly impressed about, as every week or two he is asking if i am duffers yet...clearly he is not that 'down' with womens cycle length!!) Anyways, at this dinner, my good friend let slip to the other guy we cycle with (not a close friend at all) that me and dh were trying and i was furous at him!

Im trying to figure out if i am over reacting, but every time i think about it i just get angry all over again, as 1, its not his news to tell, and 2, i didnt want people to know that we are trying as what if we are trying for years without any luck!

Thoughts girls? Am i just being a horrible bitch and should i just get over it? He apologised but is all like, well its done now and i cant take it back, and thats that....i guess he is right tho...

XXXX


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> lol! I hope you are feeling better Mum2Q! This group is definitely a great support to me (not to mention non stop giggles) and i'd be lost without it!
> 
> I was at dinner the other night with a couple of the guys that i cycle with. One of them is basically one of my best mates and he is the only person I have actually told that we are ttc (DH has apparently let it slip to his DH which i am not particularly impressed about, as every week or two he is asking if i am duffers yet...clearly he is not that 'down' with womens cycle length!!) Anyways, at this dinner, my good friend let slip to the other guy we cycle with (not a close friend at all) that me and dh were trying and i was furous at him!
> 
> Im trying to figure out if i am over reacting, but every time i think about it i just get angry all over again, as 1, its not his news to tell, and 2, i didnt want people to know that we are trying as what if we are trying for years without any luck!
> 
> Thoughts girls? Am i just being a horrible bitch and should i just get over it? He apologised but is all like, well its done now and i cant take it back, and thats that....i guess he is right tho...
> 
> XXXX

You're not over reacting - I'd be super pissed off. I guess there isn't much you can do now, what a pain!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> lol! I hope you are feeling better Mum2Q! This group is definitely a great support to me (not to mention non stop giggles) and i'd be lost without it!
> 
> I was at dinner the other night with a couple of the guys that i cycle with. One of them is basically one of my best mates and he is the only person I have actually told that we are ttc (DH has apparently let it slip to his DH which i am not particularly impressed about, as every week or two he is asking if i am duffers yet...clearly he is not that 'down' with womens cycle length!!) Anyways, at this dinner, my good friend let slip to the other guy we cycle with (not a close friend at all) that me and dh were trying and i was furous at him!
> 
> Im trying to figure out if i am over reacting, but every time i think about it i just get angry all over again, as 1, its not his news to tell, and 2, i didnt want people to know that we are trying as what if we are trying for years without any luck!
> 
> Thoughts girls? Am i just being a horrible bitch and should i just get over it? He apologised but is all like, well its done now and i cant take it back, and thats that....i guess he is right tho...
> 
> XXXX
> 
> You're not over reacting - I'd be super pissed off. I guess there isn't much you can do now, what a pain!Click to expand...

Good to know its not just me! Yeah, certainly cant be undone. Men are such pests sometimes.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Men are useless! Saw last night (got curious myself) that Aquiss found out she had a chemical...apparently her doctor ordered bloodwork and here hcg was 0. :(


----------



## Newbie32

Wow ok - thats no good at all. Maybe she will be back after all.

So, for all you :coolio: out there, I've just created a seperate profile so I can also chart my vaginal temps - they are super different to oral (to be expected) but I thought might be fun to keep track of them since I've been writing them down this month!


----------



## lisamfr

Our alarm clock went off at 4.30am as DH has to go to S.A. for work today. I went right back to sleep keeping my fingers cross he didn&#8217;t wake our daughter up.

Oh Melainey I am so glad to hear you had a chat with DH and you guys are back on track again.

Angel I still have my FX for you. Dont give up hope xx

Newbie, how annoying!! I too would be very pissed off if one of my good friends told. Let&#8217;s hope he saw your reaction & won&#8217;t do it again! 

Sorry if I have missed everyone else. 

cd 9 today, but that last two days I kinda had a pain which I have never felt before. I also has a chat with DH last night as I am under decide should be we go for it & not worry about the gender or should I just stick it out for my little man. I hate all the time in-between waiting. You just have to much time to think!!!


----------



## Newbie32

This is very true Lisa!

There is SOOO much time 'waiting' in this TTC business.....of course, once we have graduated from this first part we are going to have another 9 months of waiting again!!!

XX


----------



## Pauls_angel

LOL mum2Q - my DH always thinks I love you lot more than him too... he is happy I have found you all though as he has no interest in my chart or my CM :)

:jo: we call it rumpy pumpy too!!! :rofl:

Should be teaching spelling so off til recess! catch up soon! xx


----------



## Maddy40

Oh a lovely sleep in yesterday after night shift. I try to stay off the computer as much as possible on my days off to give my eyes a break, but I have to pay some bills online today and I just drifted over to the board (haha)... 
CD11 today, starting to think about breaking out the OPKs in the next few hours. But off to the gym and the chiropractor today.
Fingers x'd for those testing soon for BFPs. Hopefully one day that will be us!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

g'morning ladies~!!

Angel - i still think you have a BFP just around the corner!! 
:jo: - id be pissed off too, like Lisa said hope he saw our reaction and checked himself
mum2q and :jo: tell your DH i love him :haha: crazy talkative women :haha:
i know theres more, i've forgotten, still not feeling well, and soo tired but I have to go out for a few hours and i'm really dreading it!! Before i go im just going to be a real honest bitch for a minute, I am very very sorry to hear about aquiss' chemical, thats unfortunate, and sad and would never wish that upon anybody! But i did get annoyed when she popped her chirpy little 19 yr old ass in here and was like i'm pregnant and we weren't even really trying {for that long, or whatever her story may be} I thought to myself, rack off, your 19 and we've all been trying for much longer and it annoyed me! Sorry for that brutal honesty, must be my mood today! But i do wish her best of luck in life but i wouldn't be terribly upset if she didn't come back to our thread, and really hope she doesn't end up reading that, but ill still stand by my words, even if i have to blame it on hormones :haha: 
anyways, love you all, sorry to those i forgot, hopefully i'll be back soon!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh 2mums! Love your honesty even if it is just hormones!!! Bahahahaha

Hope you ladies are having a great day!!!

Hey :flasher:, where are you??? I have a question...did you do anything different to get your chart working on month 2 it did it just pop up one day? I'm thinking I should go in and make up data for last month so it starts working, what do u think??


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Oh 2mums! Love your honesty even if it is just hormones!!! Bahahahaha
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a great day!!!
> 
> Hey :flasher:, where are you??? I have a question...did you do anything different to get your chart working on month 2 it did it just pop up one day? I'm thinking I should go in and make up data for last month so it starts working, what do u think??

Hey Rosie

:flasher: doesnt get up this early....(its only 8.41 in WA...)

Do you want to email me the BB code for your chart and I will compare it to mine and see if i can see a problem? [email protected] if so


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> g'morning ladies~!!
> 
> Angel - i still think you have a BFP just around the corner!!
> :jo: - id be pissed off too, like Lisa said hope he saw our reaction and checked himself
> mum2q and :jo: tell your DH i love him :haha: crazy talkative women :haha:
> i know theres more, i've forgotten, still not feeling well, and soo tired but I have to go out for a few hours and i'm really dreading it!! Before i go im just going to be a real honest bitch for a minute, I am very very sorry to hear about aquiss' chemical, thats unfortunate, and sad and would never wish that upon anybody! But i did get annoyed when she popped her chirpy little 19 yr old ass in here and was like i'm pregnant and we weren't even really trying {for that long, or whatever her story may be} I thought to myself, rack off, your 19 and we've all been trying for much longer and it annoyed me! Sorry for that brutal honesty, must be my mood today! But i do wish her best of luck in life but i wouldn't be terribly upset if she didn't come back to our thread, and really hope she doesn't end up reading that, but ill still stand by my words, even if i have to blame it on hormones :haha:
> anyways, love you all, sorry to those i forgot, hopefully i'll be back soon!!!

Oh my you are a funny lady..... I totally understand where you are coming from, in my book, comments like 'i never knew it would be so easy' when its clearly NOT easy for others are not overly welcome...imho...

I do also have my bitch hat on today tho (even tho you see her with her cane :jo:)

xx


----------



## Pammy31

Hey 2mums I kind of agree. My partner and I have been NTNP for nearly 11 months. We decided to not use protection about 1 month into being together. I said hey I am 30 and time is getting on for me to fall pregnant, he said lets go with the flow. I know he is a little freaked if I say hey Babe I'm pregnant but I believe he will be an awesome father.

I have decided not to chart till my AF turns up. I have the worst swelling and soreness from my underarms which I don't normally have at 4dpo. nipples are getting tender and bbs starting to feel fuller... Fxed!! I am a little bloated, tender lower abdomen and lower back is sore today but that is normal for around 4dpo. Anyone else got different than normal symptoms?


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Oh 2mums! Love your honesty even if it is just hormones!!! Bahahahaha
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a great day!!!
> 
> Hey :flasher:, where are you??? I have a question...did you do anything different to get your chart working on month 2 it did it just pop up one day? I'm thinking I should go in and make up data for last month so it starts working, what do u think??
> 
> Hey Rosie
> 
> :flasher: doesnt get up this early....(its only 8.41 in WA...)
> 
> Do you want to email me the BB code for your chart and I will compare it to mine and see if i can see a problem? [email protected] if soClick to expand...

Here it is, thanks so much!!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e77df/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Rosie_PA

Rosie_PA said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Oh 2mums! Love your honesty even if it is just hormones!!! Bahahahaha
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a great day!!!
> 
> Hey :flasher:, where are you??? I have a question...did you do anything different to get your chart working on month 2 it did it just pop up one day? I'm thinking I should go in and make up data for last month so it starts working, what do u think??
> 
> Hey Rosie
> 
> :flasher: doesnt get up this early....(its only 8.41 in WA...)
> 
> Do you want to email me the BB code for your chart and I will compare it to mine and see if i can see a problem? [email protected] if so Click to expand...
> 
> Here it is, thanks so much!!!!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e77df/thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...



Newbie- I sent it over! Thanks for looking at it! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Oh 2mums! Love your honesty even if it is just hormones!!! Bahahahaha
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a great day!!!
> 
> Hey :flasher:, where are you??? I have a question...did you do anything different to get your chart working on month 2 it did it just pop up one day? I'm thinking I should go in and make up data for last month so it starts working, what do u think??
> 
> Hey Rosie
> 
> :flasher: doesnt get up this early....(its only 8.41 in WA...)
> 
> Do you want to email me the BB code for your chart and I will compare it to mine and see if i can see a problem? [email protected] if so Click to expand...
> 
> Here it is, thanks so much!!!!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e77df/thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie- I sent it over! Thanks for looking at it! :)Click to expand...

Cool - just checking it out now :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pammy31 said:


> Hey 2mums I kind of agree. My partner and I have been NTNP for nearly 11 months. We decided to not use protection about 1 month into being together. I said hey I am 30 and time is getting on for me to fall pregnant, he said lets go with the flow. I know he is a little freaked if I say hey Babe I'm pregnant but I believe he will be an awesome father.
> 
> I have decided not to chart till my AF turns up. I have the worst swelling and soreness from my underarms which I don't normally have at 4dpo. nipples are getting tender and bbs starting to feel fuller... Fxed!! I am a little bloated, tender lower abdomen and lower back is sore today but that is normal for around 4dpo. Anyone else got different than normal symptoms?
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


Pammy- those symptoms all sound promising to me!!!! Fx'd it's your month!!!! :flower::flower:


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> Hey 2mums I kind of agree. My partner and I have been NTNP for nearly 11 months. We decided to not use protection about 1 month into being together. I said hey I am 30 and time is getting on for me to fall pregnant, he said lets go with the flow. I know he is a little freaked if I say hey Babe I'm pregnant but I believe he will be an awesome father.
> 
> I have decided not to chart till my AF turns up. I have the worst swelling and soreness from my underarms which I don't normally have at 4dpo. nipples are getting tender and bbs starting to feel fuller... Fxed!! I am a little bloated, tender lower abdomen and lower back is sore today but that is normal for around 4dpo. Anyone else got different than normal symptoms?
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

Hi Pammy,

Nothing new to report here for me, i'm feeling way to normal to be duffers i reckon...

Nipples are still sensitive, the odd twinge here and there but otherwise plain jane superbrain ;-)

How about you Angel? Bbs still sore? Hope that :witch: is still steering clear!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Test


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Test

Right...so it is your code...

Hmmmm...maybe its in your settings...let me screenshot mine and you can see if yours match?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Test
> 
> Right...so it is your code...
> 
> Hmmmm...maybe its in your settings...let me screenshot mine and you can see if yours match?Click to expand...


Ok, thanks


----------



## Newbie32

Here are my screens:
 



Attached Files:







screen 1.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 2









screen 2.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Newbie32

i hate it when things dont work and there is no good reason for it!!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

I agree, everything looks the same, who knows. I'm going to enter some random temps in for last month and see if that does it. Thanks for your help!!! :flower:


----------



## Newbie32

No worries - sorry wasnt more useful!

You can also click the change URL button and try to refresh the URL by choosing your own, and then copy the new code once you've changed it.

Its driving me insane and its not even my chart lol!!!!


----------



## Pammy31

Is it normal to have symptoms like that at 4dpo?


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

HI Pammy

I think its normal to be feeling 'different' at 4dpo...trouble is that the increased progesterone causes the same sorts of symptoms that pregnancy does (and also if pregnant then progesterone rises even more!!!)

I think the general concensus is that most symptoms up to 7/8 dpo are probably progesterone linked, but some people do feel true pregnancy symptoms very early!

To sum up - Im not sure there is a 'normal' !!!!

:)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Wooooohooooo! It's working!!!!! You are a miracle worker :jo: thanks!!! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Wooooohooooo! It's working!!!!! You are a miracle worker :jo: thanks!!! Xoxoxoxo

LOL...i reckon you fixed it Rosie! Not old :jo: and her cane ;)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Picture test

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_2e11b679.jpg

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_61e90358.jpg


----------



## Rosie_PA

Aw yay!!! Those are my babies! Bentley and Bailey- I'm learning to do all kinds of fun stuff today!!!!


----------



## lisamfr

Rosie_PA said:


> Aw yay!!! Those are my babies! Bentley and Bailey- I'm learning to do all kinds of fun stuff today!!!!

I have a Bailey to Rosie his a mini fox cross jack russell but now he lives with my parents with my other dog Buffy. When I moved out of home they were to use to my parents so I didnt take them with me. But I have two new doggie now.


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Aw yay!!! Those are my babies! Bentley and Bailey- I'm learning to do all kinds of fun stuff today!!!!

Gorgeous!!!

I have two King Charles Cav's too..

Ignore the crazy eyes from the camera but here is a pic DH took the other day...the little one (Ruby) in the front is about 12 weeks old now  and Molly is about 8 months

EDIT: Ruby does look possessed in that pic!!!!
 



Attached Files:







puppies.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lisamfr

Pammy31 said:


> Hey 2mums I kind of agree. My partner and I have been NTNP for nearly 11 months. We decided to not use protection about 1 month into being together. I said hey I am 30 and time is getting on for me to fall pregnant, he said lets go with the flow. I know he is a little freaked if I say hey Babe I'm pregnant but I believe he will be an awesome father.
> 
> I have decided not to chart till my AF turns up. I have the worst swelling and soreness from my underarms which I don't normally have at 4dpo. nipples are getting tender and bbs starting to feel fuller... Fxed!! I am a little bloated, tender lower abdomen and lower back is sore today but that is normal for around 4dpo. Anyone else got different than normal symptoms?
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

I hope this is your month Pammy. FX


----------



## Rosie_PA

:jo: omg they are precious!!!! I just love cav's! Sweetest personalities ever!!!!

Lisa- post a pic of your Bailey!!! :)


----------



## lisamfr

Bailey and Kuro (sorry couldnt find a pic of Bailey & Buffy on PC at work). Bailey is the white dog. Just notice you can see Buffy at the door behind Bailey lol
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0136.JPG
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rosie_PA

Awwww I love your pups! They look so sweet!!!


----------



## lisamfr

I have a question because I have never felt like this before. I am CD 9 and I feel like I have really bad cramping. I have never had this before. My AF end on Sunday and it was normal. But the last two days I have really bad cramping or stabbing pains. Just wondering if anyone else gets them??


----------



## lisamfr

Rosie_PA said:


> Awwww I love your pups! They look so sweet!!!

they are all sweet. But when you get all four dog together its a mad house :wacko:.


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> I have a question because I have never felt like this before. I am CD 9 and I feel like I have really bad cramping. I have never had this before. My AF end on Sunday and it was normal. But the last two days I have really bad cramping or stabbing pains. Just wondering if anyone else gets them??

Lisa sometimes I get Ov pains...they are quite full on and can leave me doubled over sometimes...whereabouts is the pain?


----------



## LLPM

Afternoon ladies! 

Angel I was so hopefully for your BFP today! Your temps still look great though! 

Really hoping there will be some BFP's tomorrow....what a great birthday present! :) two of my friends had their babies on my birthday 2years ago! So special :) that will make my day to see some of you (or at least one of you!) get your dream! :) 

Part of me feels a bit awkward being here and already having kids, I feel a bit like I already have what you all want, & I know I'm very blessed! So please tell me shut up if I keep going on about them too much...or if anything I say frustrates you! I'm a "tell me what you think of me" kind of person! :) it can be frustrating when people get pregnant before you especially when they haven't even been trying. As I said before I'm sure I was one of those people who just had it all handed to me on a plate in some peoples eyes and I'm thankful for this time I've had endure the TTC, it's made me thankful that I have met all you lovelies and I think without this experience I probably would have gone through life not really caring about those people that struggle trying to get pregnant! So as hard as it I know it's for a good reason and I'm much more sympathetic! :) love all of you & love sharing this journey! I genuinely care for you all & hope you get to meet your own little babies in the next year! :)


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> I have a question because I have never felt like this before. I am CD 9 and I feel like I have really bad cramping. I have never had this before. My AF end on Sunday and it was normal. But the last two days I have really bad cramping or stabbing pains. Just wondering if anyone else gets them??
> 
> Lisa sometimes I get Ov pains...they are quite full on and can leave me doubled over sometimes...whereabouts is the pain?Click to expand...

The pain is to the middle left then feels like middle right but wouldnt it be too early for Ov?? I am confused that should happen next week.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisa- I think cd9 would be a little early for ovulation pain. Are the pains in your pelvis? Or your belly?


----------



## lisamfr

Rosie_PA said:


> Lisa- I think cd9 would be a little early for ovulation pain. Are the pains in your pelvis? Or your belly?

pelvis. This is new for me. never had it before. I do get ovulation pain when I Ov thats how it feels. But it to early.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hmmmm that is interesting. Well can only be 3 things, bladder, tubes, or ovaries. Any history of ovarian cysts?


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Angel I was so hopefully for your BFP today! Your temps still look great though!
> 
> Really hoping there will be some BFP's tomorrow....what a great birthday present! :) two of my friends had their babies on my birthday 2years ago! So special :) that will make my day to see some of you (or at least one of you!) get your dream! :)
> 
> Part of me feels a bit awkward being here and already having kids, I feel a bit like I already have what you all want, & I know I'm very blessed! So please tell me shut up if I keep going on about them too much...or if anything I say frustrates you! I'm a "tell me what you think of me" kind of person! :) it can be frustrating when people get pregnant before you especially when they haven't even been trying. As I said before I'm sure I was one of those people who just had it all handed to me on a plate in some peoples eyes and I'm thankful for this time I've had endure the TTC, it's made me thankful that I have met all you lovelies and I think without this experience I probably would have gone through life not really caring about those people that struggle trying to get pregnant! So as hard as it I know it's for a good reason and I'm much more sympathetic! :) love all of you & love sharing this journey! I genuinely care for you all & hope you get to meet your own little babies in the next year! :)

LLPM I think I am speaking for everyone when i say dont be silly!!!! We love hearing about your little tiddlywinks  And we all want to see you get knocked up with number 3 really soon too :)

:hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## lisamfr

Rosie_PA said:


> Hmmmm that is interesting. Well can only be 3 things, bladder, tubes, or ovaries. Any history of ovarian cysts?

No. not that I know off. I might do some research.


----------



## Newbie32

So good to have a medical person on hand!

I've had some ov pain around cd 9/10 before but i have a really short cycle and o anytime from cd 12 to 16...

Sorry im not anymore help!!!

X


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lucy I agree with :jo:!!! We love hearing about your bubbas :)


----------



## lisamfr

thats ok girls, just thought I might ask the question see if anyone has had it before. my cycle is 28 sometimes 30. xx


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> thats ok girls, just thought I might ask the question see if anyone has had it before. my cycle is 28 sometimes 30. xx

Hope you figure it out luv and that its nothing serious x


----------



## LLPM

Thanks! We have close friends who have been told they can't have kids so I try to be considerate around them not talking about my little ones all the time, but because all I do is be a mum 24/7 it's hard to know what else to talk about sometimes! 

Rosie,I'm going to ask you another medical question! I had a complex ovarian cyst (which actually ended up being two cysts - they originally thought it was lne big septated cyst!) removed from my left ovary last July. They found it the week before I realized I was pg with Maggie, it grew loads during early pregnancy due to the progesterone but it settled and was closely monitored during the rest of pregnancy and then removed 4months after delivery. After it was removed they did another u/s to check all was OK and they found I had a few cysts on my right ovary. They have ruled out PCOS through blood tests and because I don't have any other symptoms (not overweight,hairy, ovulate regularly etc) but I still wonder if that's partly why I'm not getting pregnant?! Do you reckon it could interfere with the follicular stage of my cycle? I'm sure there's something more going on than simply my body just needing time?! I'll see my GP on Monday, but I feel like I'm going to bombard her with questions! Lol.


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> thats ok girls, just thought I might ask the question see if anyone has had it before. my cycle is 28 sometimes 30. xx
> 
> Hope you figure it out luv and that its nothing serious xClick to expand...

Yeah me too. Because next week is :happydance: :sex: :sex: :sex: :happydance:


----------



## LLPM

Also Lisa, I too have had strange pains at weird times in my cycle. More since having kids, I find my uterus is very sensitive, but I also have had an emergency C-section and have scarring so I've always put it down to that or the fact I have a retroverted uterus.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lucy- I think that the type of cyst you have doesn't prevent ovulation, but can mess with your cycle (irregular periods/cycle lengths/etc) which is why you may be having trouble this time around


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all! Yay for lunchtime! Haven't had a chance to read through everything - but :hi: hi to all and I hope your day is awesome! I will catch up properly this arvo!

No new symptopms for me today - still sore bbs especially on the outsides and still a tiny bit of pale pink spotting. Still worried that AF will show up tomorrow when she is due but am secretly a little bit hopeful as AF usually starts with brown spotting or light flow with a few little clots and then bam the next day bright red with slightly larger clots...given this month is different I am hoping it is a good thing! Also have felt a little nausea today which is odd for me too... trying so hard not to get my hopes up as I will be devastated if AF rocks on in on her broom after such a good run of symptoms! Aargh - bell has gone already!! May not be able to pop back on again til later - will sneak a peak here and there if I can though!


----------



## ginny83

hi everyone!

Ohhhh looks like there might be some BFPs tomorrow!! :)

LLPM - I feel the same about already having DS and I know I ramble on about him, so I also apologise if it's too much! I definitely don't want to hurt anyone's feelings! 

No morning sickness for me today - but still feeling a bit off. I feel like I'm hungover I think is the best way to describe it! So nervous about my scan on Saturday! I just keep hoping that everything is going to be OK.


----------



## Melainey

Helllllooooooooooooooooooooo ladies....

It took me a bloody hour to catch up :rofl:

So here it goes (sorry if I forgot anyone :flasher: ) <3

Rosie &#8211; I know who wouldn&#8217;t want lil leprechauns :haha: so happy he ison track again :hugs: newbie is right I&#8217;m a bum and don&#8217;t get up early glad you got it working :) what was wrong with it? Nawwwwww your puppies are sooooo cute :hugs: 

Angel &#8211; great about temp still have FX for you :happydance: xx

:jo: your temps look great too defo duffers the both of ya!! Your dh is too cute :haha: oh and I&#8217;d be pretty pissed also , It&#8217;s your news after all :wave: your puppies are sooooo cute :) cuddles them for me :hugs:

Mum2Q &#8211; hehe he just needed a beating around the ear :wave: :winkwink: hehehe :flasher: hmmm very strange about aquiss!! Hmmmm haha
Woohoo &#8211; morning lovely 

Lisa-  I could only imagine the pain of waiting but it will be worth it for your little man , your puppies are adorable :happydance: , I am also having weird twinges in my ovaries and I am only CD8? Could EPO be causing this?


2mums &#8211; I hope your tummy feels better soon :hugs: how dare you not like CHEESE! I LOVE CHEESE haha maybe that&#8217;s my downfall with weight :haha: I agree with you about Aquiss and to be honest I don&#8217;t think she actually cared about anybody in here she was always just wanting answers for herself and ignoring everyone else! Not how it works. And I&#8217;m just honest no hormones involved haha I do wish her all the best tho&#8230; :)

Pammy &#8211; Myself and DH pretty much started straight away too we fell in love straight away and wanted babies straight away &#8211; (without that little hiccup yesterday haha) goodluck and hope this is your month :)

LLPM - shush up we love ya  I am a typical pcos head hahaha hairy, overweight and don&#8217;t ovulate regular hahaha god I hate waxing my moustache :haha: :rofl: Soooo bloody annoying :rofl: Poor DH sometimes feels he married a man I reckon haha but he always says to me when i'm down "you have a disorder Elaine" and I suppose it would be different if I was just hairy in general hahaha :rofl:

Nothing really new for me I don't want to get out of bed it's toooooo cold haha :rofl: Am actually going to go to the gym on my own later :) this is a big step as I normally hate this kind of thing but after my little scare last night with DH I decided to get really skinny and sexy and then he can't resist me in bed so will get my baby hahahahaha :rofl:

much love to you all xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm sure it will be fine ginny! That time has gone so quickly! Will be praying all goes well :)


----------



## Melainey

Ginny - You can shush too because we love you too :) We love hearing about your little one! It was different with Aquiss because she never showed interest with anyone else whereas you and LLPM are always caring about all of us and you would never say anything insensitive :happydance:

Your scan will be fine :) We are all here for you x

x


----------



## ginny83

Thanks for the prayers Angel - I've actually been praying myself lately! Feel a bit bad that the only time the Catholic comes out in me is when I'm paranoid things will go wrong! 

Melainey - I don't have PCOS (well, not that I know of) and I occasionally get kind offers from DF to wax my lip!!! I don't think I'm even particularly hairy - and they're quite blondish hairs anyway! Sometimes I'll be talking to him and I can see he's just staring at my lip grrr silly man :grr:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Melainey! :hi: lovely to see you! Wow you have done well to recap all of that - :rofl: at an hour to catch up - it often takes me that long when I get home from work too!

My class have been learning all about Moses in Christian studies for the past month so it has been arranged that Year 2 will be watch the movie the Prince of Egypt this arvo to help them remember all they have learnt (cater to the visual learners etc) - I only have to supervise and not teach so I can chat away with all of you at the same time :)


----------



## Melainey

hahah they are so annoying .. Bloody men :grr: :rofl: 

I get hair everywhere tho haha! Not nice but at least I found a man that doesn't really care about it :happydance:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Morning :flasher: nice of you to join us!!! Hehe....I'm just kidding. I sleep till 11 on my days off, if I didn't work I would sleep till 11 every day!!!! 

Ginny, I missed that you are having a scan!!!! Is it for dating?


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Angel :) I have a secret :blush: when I log on in the morning I open up a word Doc and write down side notes :rofl: hahahaha I would never remember that :rofl:

Yay good we all get to chat then :hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Just caught up a little! LLPM and ginny we love having you here - I agree 100% with Melainey! We wouldn't want you to leave us just because you have kiddies - our little group would not be whole without you! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Exactly right Melainey! I actually cant remember Aquiss ever showing any interest in anything that was going on with anyone. Meow. I must still have my bitch hat on!

And LLPM & Ginny you NEVER go on about how easy it is to have babies!!!! It is absolutely not directed at you and please dont stop telling us about your little ones!!

We will all get our little miracles in time :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> Thanks Angel :) I have a secret :blush: when I log on in the morning I open up a word Doc and write down side notes :rofl: hahahaha I would never remember that :rofl:
> 
> Yay good we all get to chat then :hugs:

:rofl: what a good idea! Never thought to do it... :dohh:


----------



## Newbie32

PS, :flasher: top effort on the catch up today! :jo: would never have been able to remember all that ;)


----------



## Melainey

Well Angel & Newbie - They say the Irish are stupid.... Aren't I lucky i'm half German :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

I am absolutely starving today! Despite having eaten plenty! For breakfast I had cereal with milk, a glass of milk and a slice of toast with honey. I had an apple at morning tea, and a massive salad with beetroot, baby spinach, carrot, creamy garlic and lemon dressing and huge chunks of yummy herbed chicken fro lunch... can't wait to have afternoon tea in an hour and ten mins when the school day finishes - I would have it now but can't leave my class to go and get more food from the staff fridge! :(


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> Well Angel & Newbie - They say the Irish are stupid.... Aren't I lucky i'm half German :rofl: :rofl:

Bahahahahaha PMSL :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Melainey

YOU ARE DUFFERS :angel: :) :happydance:

I am starving too but that's because I amtoo lazy to get out of bed and make somwthing :haha:


----------



## lisamfr

LLPM said:


> Also Lisa, I too have had strange pains at weird times in my cycle. More since having kids, I find my uterus is very sensitive, but I also have had an emergency C-section and have scarring so I've always put it down to that or the fact I have a retroverted uterus.

Thanks LLMP. I had a natural birth. I am not going to worry to much about it. I will give it a couple of days then go and see me GP.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> YOU ARE DUFFERS :angel: :) :happydance:
> 
> I am starving too but that's because I amtoo lazy to get out of bed and make somwthing :haha:

Hope you're right hun!


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Well Angel & Newbie - They say the Irish are stupid.... Aren't I lucky i'm half German :rofl: :rofl:

hahahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lisa - I'm sure your cramps are probably nothing - probably not a bad idea to go to GP and get checked out just in case :hugs: to you! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Totally DUFFERS angel... ;)

Im feeling totally unduffered today, but thats ok.

My V chart kinda looks like it went triphasic at 5dpo, which is just ridiculous. That will teach me to spend FAR too long chart stalking duffer charts!!!


----------



## Melainey

Newbie32 said:


> Totally DUFFERS angel... ;)
> 
> Im feeling totally unduffered today, but thats ok.
> 
> My V chart kinda looks like it went triphasic at 5dpo, which is just ridiculous. That will teach me to spend FAR too long chart stalking duffer charts!!!

I RECKON YOU'RE DUFFERS TOO :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie - you crack me up! That is the second new word you have created - "unduffered" :rofl:

I still think you are duffers!!! Can't wait til you test! xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Totally DUFFERS angel... ;)
> 
> Im feeling totally unduffered today, but thats ok.
> 
> My V chart kinda looks like it went triphasic at 5dpo, which is just ridiculous. That will teach me to spend FAR too long chart stalking duffer charts!!!

I hope you are both duffers. By the way, what does triphasic mean?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Totally DUFFERS angel... ;)
> 
> Im feeling totally unduffered today, but thats ok.
> 
> My V chart kinda looks like it went triphasic at 5dpo, which is just ridiculous. That will teach me to spend FAR too long chart stalking duffer charts!!!

Both charts show your temp going up so I wouldn't worry too much about anything else! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Totally DUFFERS angel... ;)
> 
> Im feeling totally unduffered today, but thats ok.
> 
> My V chart kinda looks like it went triphasic at 5dpo, which is just ridiculous. That will teach me to spend FAR too long chart stalking duffer charts!!!
> 
> I hope you are both duffers. By the way, what does triphasic mean?Click to expand...

So your chart shows 'biphasic' after o, as in a second level of temps after you o. Triphasic is another level again which is 'supposed' to happen after implantation.

However, no way could that little bugger have gotten down that tube and into its place by 5dpo. So my chart is a liar.


----------



## Melainey

Nom nom nom just had cereal :happydance: feel a little ill after it tho haha Milk doesn't always agree with me :haha: 

Rosie -Triphasic means that there are 3 difference levels of temps... Your rise after O and then again another rise during tww :) Normally seen in BFP charts but can also be seen in bfn charts :)


----------



## Newbie32

hahahahahaha

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Unduffered doodah....unduffered doodah...

I think :jo: forgot to take her meds....


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Totally DUFFERS angel... ;)
> 
> Im feeling totally unduffered today, but thats ok.
> 
> My V chart kinda looks like it went triphasic at 5dpo, which is just ridiculous. That will teach me to spend FAR too long chart stalking duffer charts!!!
> 
> Both charts show your temp going up so I wouldn't worry too much about anything else! :)Click to expand...

True, it cant keep going up though, or all it will be showing is that I am coming down with some sort of illness!!!


----------



## Melainey

:jo: do you get a high temp for Dementia? If so you are on the right track :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> :jo: do you get a high temp for Dementia? If so you are on the right track :haha: :rofl:

hehehehehe PMSL :haha::haha:

:happydance::dohh::happydance::dohh::happydance::dohh::happydance::dohh:


----------



## Pauls_angel

melainey said:


> :jo: Do you get a high temp for dementia? If so you are on the right track :haha: :rofl:

love it!!!


----------



## Melainey

hehehe Sure who am I to talk :flasher: i do this in real life :flasher: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Llmp- i love hearing about your girls, and am not bothered by it at all. But whether you have two girls or not, you are in the same boat as the rest of us, (ok minus me now, sorry, sometimes i feel bad too) but you are trying to conceive and having your issues as well and it hasnt just happened this time around, plus you are a great member of our thread!!! :hugs: I agree with what newbie :jo: said too, i hope you get your third, bc i want your family to feel complete jsut as much as i want the firsts or seconds for the rest of us!! 
Ginny- cant wait for your scan, i'm sure everything will just be perfect!!! so excited for you, and i love hearing about your son too!!! 
I guess part of my thing with aquiss, was same as melainey said, was she was quite selfish, always bitching or something but never really asked about any of us or contributed much to our day to day convos.
With :jo: and angel expecting their bfps, i reckon thats another 7-8 babies on the way, between us we can populate the center of australia!
I've read everything else, but i am so stuffed i cant even type properly, been down at the softball park helping the primary school kids play their games, then went out to lunch and shopping with a friend, and only running on about 3 hours of sleep, looking forward to my nanna nap this arvo


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Llmp- i love hearing about your girls, and am not bothered by it at all. But whether you have two girls or not, you are in the same boat as the rest of us, (ok minus me now, sorry, sometimes i feel bad too) but you are trying to conceive and having your issues as well and it hasnt just happened this time around, plus you are a great member of our thread!!! :hugs: I agree with what newbie :jo: said too, i hope you get your third, bc i want your family to feel complete jsut as much as i want the firsts or seconds for the rest of us!!
> Ginny- cant wait for your scan, i'm sure everything will just be perfect!!! so excited for you, and i love hearing about your son too!!!
> I guess part of my thing with aquiss, was same as melainey said, was she was quite selfish, always bitching or something but never really asked about any of us or contributed much to our day to day convos.
> With :jo: and angel expecting their bfps, i reckon thats another 7-8 babies on the way, between us we can populate the center of australia!
> I've read everything else, but i am so stuffed i cant even type properly, been down at the softball park helping the primary school kids play their games, then went out to lunch and shopping with a friend, and only running on about 3 hours of sleep, looking forward to my nanna nap this arvo

Wowsers - is Angel having a 6-pack? :haha::haha::haha:

Enjoy your :jo: nap!!


----------



## Melainey

:haha: :rofl: With all of these babies I hope you can spare one andgive it to me :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: you're have two sets of twins, angels having one set, unless i get in another mood then you both might be the new octomums!!!! 
Melainey- you can have one of my quads :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

hahhahahahahaha :rofl: octomoms

Thank you 2mums I will gladly have one of your buns :winkwink:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

OH just got home 17 min late, must grill her then go to sleep :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
i can see it now, the cover of all the aussie magazines the new :jo: octomum! :jo:


----------



## Newbie32

Ah yes, Carrie, Harry, Larry and Barry!!!

How could i have forgotten....

hahahahahaha

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lovelies... sorry to burst your bubble but I think I'm out... just had 2 bright red spots of blood and have a very AF-like headache... she is due tomorrow and these are now typical day before symptoms :( So gutted!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> OH just got home 17 min late, must grill her then go to sleep :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> i can see it now, the cover of all the aussie magazines the new :jo: octomum! :jo:

hahaha

Complete with Wheelchair, whips and chains, oops i mean canes ;)

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi Lovelies... sorry to burst your bubble but I think I'm out... just had 2 bright red spots of blood and have a very AF-like headache... she is due tomorrow and this is now typicall day before symptoms :( So gutted!

Oh no Angel :( :cry::cry::cry:

I really hope it is not the :witch:

FX FX FX FX


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lovelies... sorry to burst your bubble but I think I'm out... just had 2 bright red spots of blood and have a very AF-like headache... she is due tomorrow and this is now typicall day before symptoms :( So gutted!
> 
> Oh no Angel :( :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I really hope it is not the :witch:
> 
> FX FX FX FXClick to expand...

Thanks Newbie - I hope so too! Would explain the hungriness from earlier though - and I had massive chocolate cravings yesterday - very typical for me to crave sweet stuff before AF - so sad :cry: please pray I'm wrong and that she stays well away!


----------



## Melainey

Oh no Angel I really hope it is not the witch :hugs: xx


----------



## lisamfr

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi Lovelies... sorry to burst your bubble but I think I'm out... just had 2 bright red spots of blood and have a very AF-like headache... she is due tomorrow and these are now typical day before symptoms :( So gutted!

fx for you Angel I hope she stays away.


----------



## Newbie32

:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:

STAY AWAY YOU EVIL :witch:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

oh no! angel, cant be the :witch: i wished, hoped and even prayed for you!!! FX its just weird early preg symptoms, but if it is that damn witch, i'll put money on you for next month!!!! :hugs: but still hoping its not :af:


----------



## Newbie32

:cry::cry::cry:I will be so sad if its the :witch:

I was convinced it was going to be a BFP for Angel. Even with such promising symptoms.

I will not give up! And keep on praying she stays away xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

my OH sends her love, and said to tell that :witch: to stay away!! We have all 4 hands here with FX for you!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> :cry::cry::cry:I will be so sad if its the :witch:
> 
> I was convinced it was going to be a BFP for Angel. Even with such promising symptoms.
> 
> I will not give up! And keep on praying she stays away xx

me too :jo: nearly :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: telling OH that angel thinks she might be out, but like you, everything looked so promising and i refuse to give up!!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

going for my nap, and in my dreams i shall fly until i find Angels :witch: and kick her so far off her broom she falls into the grand canyon!!! :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Melainey

I agree angel .. That stupid :AF: better stay away or I will whoop her ass!! Still have FX for you x


----------



## ginny83

oh Angel, I really hope it's not AF showing up. The only positive thing I can think about the first day of AF is that it could be the first day of your future pregnancy :)

hope you enjoy your nap 2mums!

DF just called to say that he has to work all weekend now. Tres annoying! But he'll get Monday off, so I have changed my scan to Monday @ 2pm! Technically it's a dating scan, but since I'm actually confident of my dates it's more of just a reassurance scan.

2mums, when will you have your first scan? sorry if you've already posted I can't remember!

Newbie - I just realised why you have 2 charts! That's some dedicated temping you have going on!! hehe when are you going to test??


----------



## Newbie32

ginny83 said:


> oh Angel, I really hope it's not AF showing up. The only positive thing I can think about the first day of AF is that it could be the first day of your future pregnancy :)
> 
> hope you enjoy your nap 2mums!
> 
> DF just called to say that he has to work all weekend now. Tres annoying! But he'll get Monday off, so I have changed my scan to Monday @ 2pm! Technically it's a dating scan, but since I'm actually confident of my dates it's more of just a reassurance scan.
> 
> 2mums, when will you have your first scan? sorry if you've already posted I can't remember!
> 
> Newbie - I just realised why you have 2 charts! That's some dedicated temping you have going on!! hehe when are you going to test??

LOL...ive always wondered if temping was more reliable via o or v...so this is my science experiment! Plus its twice the excitement for me!!!

GL at your scan and BOOOOO to DF for working all weekend!!


----------



## lisamfr

Ginny good luck with your scan on Monday. I am so excited for you :happydance:

Good luck Newbie & Angel I hope the :witch: stays away & both of you are next in line for :baby:. All my finger and toes are cross. I might find it hard to drive home :winkwink:. 

Hope you enjoyed your nap 2mums. 

Early birthday wish for LLPM &#8211; Happy Birthday for tomorrow. Hope you get pampered by your little girls & hubby. 

Love Thursday&#8217;s time for me to head home & start my weekend :yipee: I will try and sneak a peek over the weekend & see how everyone is doing. Thanks for trying to help me out with the annoying cramping I am having at the moment &#8211;hope it goes away.
Please have a safe & enjoyable weekend girls. 

:dust: & :bfp: to everyone xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey girls!!

Angel - so sorry, please please please stay away AF!!! I still think you're in with a chance, sounds do promising!!!

Ginny, excited about your scan! It's come around do quickly!!!

2 mums - amen sister! Haha I just didn't have the balls to be the first to say it... You should have seen the text dh got when she got her BFP. You'll all think I'm too mean if I tell you. Lol she seemed a very 'young' 19. I'm all for being stupid & having fun, but really immature people annoy me, and I hot that vibe. It's not even about how fast it happened, it's more the ' wow , how easy... We were using protection then according to the dates' I dunno, was just the vibe... You know... It was Marbo... It was the vibe.... Haha how I love the castle! Glad I'm not the only one who felt that way. Isn't it amazing what you can pick up on, even just over a computer...

I'm out for the rest of the night, will catch up later xxx


----------



## Melainey

Hahahaha too tru Mum2Q I feel the same ! "be gone with you I say" :grr: hahahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Lol! I could see it wasn't just me not responding to her posts!!! 

Angel, how are you doing Hun? 

Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps Ginny I'm not sure when to test...will keep an eye on temps for next couple days and see how I go. When did you get your bfp? I'm thinking 8 dpo(tomorrow) is way too early even if was duffers, and pretty sure I'm not...


----------



## Melainey

:test: I just want you to test cause I can't hehehe Although I do think you're duffers!!


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> :test: I just want you to test cause I can't hehehe Although I do think you're duffers!!

Lol, you still crack an old :jo: up melainey


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Oh my God. I am off the site for 1 day and come back to having over 40 pages to read to catch up. You girls can talk :coffee: I LOVE IT!!!

I am 8 dpo today so 6 more to go before I know if anything has happened this month. Had my day 19 blood tests yesterday (i have 26 day cycles and need them for fert clinic). I was surprised I was able to walk out of the surgery with the amount of blood she took. I didn't think she was ever going to stop filing the vials. :) You can't buy "preseed" over here in Ireland so I ordered some from the USA and so this is my first month using that as well. Can you get it OZ?? I hear it is brilliant???? So lets see. I have tried every lotion and potion under the sun. I went to a Chinese herbalist man for some little 5g ball things that I had to take twice a day. They are grosse, I am doing the EPO as well. I only take 1 x 1000mg capsule a day, maybe I need to up the dose. I also take a product called "Pregnacare" again, not sure if you can get it in OZ but its all the vitamins needed plus folic acid. You can take it from conception to birth and it makes your pee go bright yellow :laugh2:.

It seems that is all we ever do isn't it..... wait, test, cry, wait, test, cry... it is never ending. But hopefully this is the month for everyone to get BFP. I am desperately hoping for one this month as I don't want to go to the Fertility clinic. I know there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with having to go down the medical route and I know in my heart that is the way I will have to go, but I guess I don't want to think that I am to blame and that I have the problem. :cry: If only I knew what I know now at 18 yrs old then I would have slept around LOL JUST KIDDING!!

My thursday is just starting so I hope everyone had a brilliant day. NEARLY THE WEEKEND!! WOOHOO. For those about to do tests...... GOOD LUCK my fingers, toes and everything else (except my legs LOL) are crossed for you. :dust: for everyone else, enjoy your night as the waiting continues.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

tried to upload a photo so you can put a face to the name but having no luck. Not sure what I am doing wrong??? :comp: LOL will try again


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, I've got a pretty big mouth for an old :jo: hehehe

Hope this is your month kiwi! Have a great day :)


----------



## Melainey

Hey kiwi :) I know this thread moves VERY VERY fast you have to be on your toes :winkwink: i don't think you can get preseed over here I just use a water based lube probably shouldn't but sure what the hey :haha: I have heard using egg whites is a good lube too cause it actually has the egg white consistency haha obviously :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Kiwi go to advanced settings and there is a paperclip symbol just click that :)


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Hey kiwi :) I know this thread moves VERY VERY fast you have to be on your toes :winkwink: i don't think you can get preseed over here I just use a water based lube probably shouldn't but sure what the hey :haha: I have heard using egg whites is a good lube too cause it actually has the egg white consistency haha obviously :rofl:

No more melainey!! Get yourself some conceive well so the lube doesn't kill the little swimmers!!! It's our version of preseed apparently ;) ew for egg whites!


----------



## SJayne22

Hello Ladies! Just sat down at my desk, was almost late leaving home as just love catching up on whats been happening! 

I can't remember what that girls name was you were all talking about 'the young 19 year old' but I would totally have felt the same way!! How rude to gatecrash and then not be arsed about anybody else! Melainey is on it like a car bonnet 'be gone with you'! Amen to that!

Angel - I hope its not :af: and just some more spotting like 2mums says! I'm in the same boat as had some spotting yesterday and really all over the place at the moment. I like the bit about it being the first day of your new pregnancy tho, never thought of it that way! I feel your pain, lets both hope it stays away!!!

Newbie - you are hilarious! But you forgot the other obvious option of fred, ted, ned and ed! I'm convinced you and melainey should do stand up together!! :pmsl:

About the weird cramps - I had some pain in my hips and have always had very heavy painful periods so did some research and came up with, 'endometriosis'?? It sounds scary but its not, not sure if thats relevant or not? 

My temp is the same as yesterday but :bfn: again today!! Needing to wee alot and I know its not a water infection as the doc checked for that on Tuesday. Don't feel pregnant but just thirsty and a bit bloated really! Still, time will tell! I think I'm going crazy but thought I saw a shadow of a line on my test but who knows!


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey don't use that love - it's bad for sperm. Maybe that's been the issue. Try without and it might be your turn next xo
Feeling bad now that I don't get much of a chance to contribute to the conversation through the day, work is actually quite horrible and busy at the moment.


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh and the cramps - I couldn't help think it sounded like something I've felt wen I needed to go to the loo but had held it for too long cos I was too busy.


----------



## Newbie32

SJayne22 said:


> Hello Ladies! Just sat down at my desk, was almost late leaving home as just love catching up on whats been happening!
> 
> I can't remember what that girls name was you were all talking about 'the young 19 year old' but I would totally have felt the same way!! How rude to gatecrash and then not be arsed about anybody else! Melainey is on it like a car bonnet 'be gone with you'! Amen to that!
> 
> Angel - I hope its not :af: and just some more spotting like 2mums says! I'm in the same boat as had some spotting yesterday and really all over the place at the moment. I like the bit about it being the first day of your new pregnancy tho, never thought of it that way! I feel your pain, lets both hope it stays away!!!
> 
> Newbie - you are hilarious! But you forgot the other obvious option of fred, ted, ned and ed! I'm convinced you and melainey should do stand up together!! :pmsl:
> 
> About the weird cramps - I had some pain in my hips and have always had very heavy painful periods so did some research and came up with, 'endometriosis'?? It sounds scary but its not, not sure if thats relevant or not?
> 
> My temp is the same as yesterday but :bfn: again today!! Needing to wee alot and I know its not a water infection as the doc checked for that on Tuesday. Don't feel pregnant but just thirsty and a bit bloated really! Still, time will tell! I think I'm going crazy but thought I saw a shadow of a line on my test but who knows!

Morning Jayne!!!! Well that's just lovely, not only is it wished that my hips are to be destroyed by quads (tks gain 2mums) but now Jayne inflicts 4 boys on me!! That is too much penis for this old :jo: s household!!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Oh and the cramps - I couldn't help think it sounded like something I've felt wen I needed to go to the loo but had held it for too long cos I was too busy.

Ooooh now that's a feeling this old :jo: is familiar with! I hate that!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Newbie32 said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! Just sat down at my desk, was almost late leaving home as just love catching up on whats been happening!
> 
> I can't remember what that girls name was you were all talking about 'the young 19 year old' but I would totally have felt the same way!! How rude to gatecrash and then not be arsed about anybody else! Melainey is on it like a car bonnet 'be gone with you'! Amen to that!
> 
> Angel - I hope its not :af: and just some more spotting like 2mums says! I'm in the same boat as had some spotting yesterday and really all over the place at the moment. I like the bit about it being the first day of your new pregnancy tho, never thought of it that way! I feel your pain, lets both hope it stays away!!!
> 
> Newbie - you are hilarious! But you forgot the other obvious option of fred, ted, ned and ed! I'm convinced you and melainey should do stand up together!! :pmsl:
> 
> About the weird cramps - I had some pain in my hips and have always had very heavy painful periods so did some research and came up with, 'endometriosis'?? It sounds scary but its not, not sure if thats relevant or not?
> 
> My temp is the same as yesterday but :bfn: again today!! Needing to wee alot and I know its not a water infection as the doc checked for that on Tuesday. Don't feel pregnant but just thirsty and a bit bloated really! Still, time will tell! I think I'm going crazy but thought I saw a shadow of a line on my test but who knows!
> 
> Morning Jayne!!!! Well that's just lovely, not only is it wished that my hips are to be destroyed by quads (tks gain 2mums) but now Jayne inflicts 4 boys on me!! That is too much penis for this old :jo: s household!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

OMG hilarious!!!!! :twinboys: :twinboys: :twinboys: :twinboys:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- my scan is next fri the 17th, and i'm still in awe the woman thinks i will be able to hold a litre of water for an hour, i can't hold a cup of tea for 20 minutes :rofl: Like you, i'm pretty sure of our dates so just a reassurance to see all is well. 
Mum2Q- I had a feeling i wasn't the only one fed up with aquiss behavior and attitude. And i wish her no bad or harm, but i also wishes she stays away from our perfect thread! :haha: I also told OH about her antics! Hope you had a good night! 
:jo: i noticed there was a few of us that refused to entertain her, the others are kind hearted and thats why we love them and have a perfect group! the rest of us are bitches :rofl: (i got a faint as line at 9dpo (dr thinks i Od earlier), but im aware that is early, but i still think your in with a chance too) 
welcome back Kiwi- we have a good equivelent of preseed here, i used it this last cycle too! I also only took 1 x1000 mg EPO, a few times i took two a day. "If only I knew what I know now at 18 yrs old then I would have slept around LOL JUST KIDDING!!" :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 
Jayne- everything i had pointed to endometriosis too, but the only way to find out for sure was laproscopic surgery and i didnt want to!!! scary as though. 
2woohoo- you work love, at least one of us should :rofl: we heart you heaps!! 
:jo: "That is too much penis for this old :jo:s household!!!" I know the feeling!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

woohoo the photo thing worked....

So now I can officially introduce myself :)


----------



## Melainey

Ohhhh hmmmmm bloody lube :rofl:I went into the adult shop and asked about the safe lube for TTC and she laughed at me and said there was no such thing bloody bitch !:rofl: Where can I get me some of this conceive well? I haven;t come accross it!! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Hmmm...I just looked closely at :jo:s other hand...one could believe that nana is waving a gun over her head!

Don't mess with :jo: biatches.... Bahahahahaha :rofl::rofl:


----------



## SJayne22

OMG forgot to say that I really scared myself this morning on the way to work! Came of a dual carraigeway to a roundabout and saw a car infront of me then just went in to some wierd daze and didn't see the car and almost ran straight in the back of it! When I went past the car I saw she had a young girl in the back! Imagine if I would have hit her! I'm really scared about driving now, don't really feel with it! It makes me want to cry just thinking about it! :cry:


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Ohhhh hmmmmm bloody lube :rofl:I went into the adult shop and asked about the safe lube for TTC and she laughed at me and said there was no such thing bloody bitch !:rofl: Where can I get me some of this conceive well? I haven;t come accross it!! :)

:jo: used to shop at pregnancyshop.com.au, but seems to have bought them out of stocks :rofl: but these guys seem to have it https://www.healthychoices.com.au/shop/viewproduct.asp?productid=255&categoryid=3


----------



## SJayne22

Melainey said:


> Ohhhh hmmmmm bloody lube :rofl:I went into the adult shop and asked about the safe lube for TTC and she laughed at me and said there was no such thing bloody bitch !:rofl: Where can I get me some of this conceive well? I haven;t come accross it!! :)

I got my preseed of ebay, does that not work in oz?? If not, I may die :lol:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi my lovely ladies! Sorry got home and DH had us both straight into packing boxes so he could take a load to his parents house... Dinner time now though :)

:jo: thanks got my parcel - arrived this arvo nearly pmsl when I saw you had written all three names on the back!!! Poas to celebrate the arrival of my package but sadly still bfn :( spotting back to pale pink so feeling a little more positive - so so thankful for everyone's support - teared up big time reading all your posts :cry: thanks for all your prayers, positive thoughts, crossed fingers and toes and violent thoughts towards AF! Love you all so much and cannot imagine coping with this emotional roller coaster without having you all here by my side! 

Jayne sorry to hear you got another bfn - let's hope tomorrow is a better day for both of us!

:jo: a little bit of wee came out When I read your penis comment! Seriously had to run to the loo - barely made it!!!

Ginny I love the idea that AF is potentially the first day of a pregnancy - puts a much more positive spin on things!

Kiwi lovely to see you again! Praying this is your month too!

Love to the rest of you and apologies for not mentioning everyone by name - doesn't mean I love you any less! Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> Ohhhh hmmmmm bloody lube :rofl:I went into the adult shop and asked about the safe lube for TTC and she laughed at me and said there was no such thing bloody bitch !:rofl: Where can I get me some of this conceive well? I haven;t come accross it!! :)

Not sure about Conceive Well but I just ordered Preseed on the internet. Took a couple of days to get to me and was about 15 euro (roughly 20 aussie dollars) plus you get 10 free tests so you can make up any combination that you want. I got 7 ovulation tests and 3 pregnancy tests. you only need a small amount so a tube lasts forever and I am only using it for 5 days (2 days before my fertile day, during and a day after) but you can use it anytime. Makes things all nice and slippery even if you are not in the mood (but I believe in your case that never happens LOL). It is suppose to be the same as your body which makes it safe and it helps the sperm travel to its destination.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nice photo kiwi!

Melainey I use maybe baby presses sperm friendly lube - you can get it in heaps of pharmacies here


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi my lovely ladies! Sorry got home and DH had us both straight into packing boxes so he could take a load to his parents house... Dinner time now though :)
> 
> :jo: thanks got my parcel - arrived this arvo nearly pmsl when I saw you had written all three names on the back!!! Poas to celebrate the arrival of my package but sadly still bfn :( spotting back to pale pink so feeling a little more positive - so so thankful for everyone's support - teared up big time reading all your posts :cry: thanks for all your prayers, positive thoughts, crossed fingers and toes and violent thoughts towards AF! Love you all so much and cannot imagine coping with this emotional roller coaster without having you all here by my side!
> 
> Jayne sorry to hear you got another bfn - let's hope tomorrow is a better day for both of us!
> 
> :jo: a little bit of wee came out When I read your penis comment! Seriously had to run to the loo - barely made it!!!
> 
> Ginny I love the idea that AF is potentially the first day of a pregnancy - puts a much more positive spin on things!
> 
> Kiwi lovely to see you again! Praying this is your month too!
> 
> Love to the rest of you and apologies for not mentioning everyone by name - doesn't mean I live you any less! Xx

Hahahaha pmsl...sorry angel! Didn't mean for you to piss your pants :blush:

Yay for her staying away! :af::af:

Oh and yay for parcel arriving :)

XXX


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Hello Kiwi- welcome to our attractive people forum :rofl: 
Melainey- your sex shop lady is an idiot! I use conceive plus, pink tube, says made in france, my local shop had it, girl knew exactly what i was after, along with a few other things :blush: :rofl:
Jayne- stay positive! and stay alert as possible, lets hope this is pregnancy brain!! :hugs: 
Angel- Yay good sign!!! I've still got my hopes sky high for you, and now so does OH, she saw how much i wanted it for you, and my :cry:. So fingers, toes, intestines crossed for you and DH!!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower: Expecting a rise or same temp tomorrow, and now you have a stash you can POAS every day!! :dance: 
Dinner is cooking, smells yummy!!!!!! And Oylmpics on, diving!!! Good start to the weekend!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Was thinking you could put your gun and cane to use and let loose on the :witch: :jo: :jo: :jo: :jo:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks 2mums tell your OH she is awesome too xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

just went to go re-fill my water from the fridge, and noticed a sticker on our grapes "these grapes have been in contact with sulphur dioxide" ??????????????????????


----------



## Pauls_angel

:hi: hi Maddy!! How are you hun?

2mums no idea about your grapes - random?!


----------



## Melainey

Hmm she was an idiot :haha: I will check th pharmacies and online thanks ladies :) 

Well i am off to rent a porn :rofl: no joke Ilove porn hahahahahahaha :rofl: soif I am absent tonight you know what I will be doing hehehehehe

LOve you all xxxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Hmm she was an idiot :haha: I will check th pharmacies and online thanks ladies :)
> 
> Well i am off to rent a porn :rofl: no joke Ilove porn hahahahahahaha :rofl: soif I am absent tonight you know what I will be doing hehehehehe
> 
> LOve you all xxxx

you are hilarious!!! not to appear stupid, but why rent it when its free online???? :rofl: I have a good site if you need it :rofl: (although i havent used it forever!!) and be sure not to type to us, no sticky keyboards!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Hmm she was an idiot :haha: I will check th pharmacies and online thanks ladies :)
> 
> Well i am off to rent a porn :rofl: no joke Ilove porn hahahahahahaha :rofl: soif I am absent tonight you know what I will be doing hehehehehe
> 
> LOve you all xxxx

Hahahahaha :rofl::rofl:

I love the tmi on this thread!!!!! Such fun.

I've just laughed myself into the hiccups. Better be careful :jo: don't accidentally choke on my falsies :blush:


----------



## Newbie32

Is it too early to go to bed so I can wake up and temp?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nanna you crack me up!!! It's not even 8pm!


----------



## Maddy40

Newbie32 said:


> Exactly right Melainey! I actually cant remember Aquiss ever showing any interest in anything that was going on with anyone. Meow. I must still have my bitch hat on!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ow, meow indeed. That one hit me too! I don't tend to respond to bunches of posts. I would be terrified of leaving someone out & insulting them. I never thought that NOT responding would insult people :cry: To be honest most times I log on at work since internet at home is so slow, which means I get called away a lot and never get to write anything longer than a few sentences. Tonight I'm on a day off though...now I'm thinking maybe I should be doing a long response commenting on everyone's activities for the day... :blush:


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Nanna you crack me up!!! It's not even 8pm!

Yeah thats what dh said too :blush:


----------



## Newbie32

Maddy40 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly right Melainey! I actually cant remember Aquiss ever showing any interest in anything that was going on with anyone. Meow. I must still have my bitch hat on!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ow, meow indeed. That one hit me too! I don't tend to respond to bunches of posts. I would be terrified of leaving someone out & insulting them. I never thought that NOT responding would insult people :cry: To be honest most times I log on at work since internet at home is so slow, which means I get called away a lot and never get to write anything longer than a few sentences. Tonight I'm on a day off though...now I'm thinking maybe I should be doing a long response commenting on everyone's activities for the day... :blush:
> 
> No no no maddy!
> 
> It was just clear she was really only interested in herself... I don't think it's so much about how or what you respond to, it's just about caring :) and all of our lovely ladies certainly do!
> 
> It's all about sharing the love xx and supporting each other, whether that's 5 mins a day or 5 hours!
> 
> Sorry if I offended you, she was the only person I thought was super insensitive and self obsessed xClick to expand...


----------



## Newbie32

:jo: better stop being such a bitch and get her cane out of her mouth already!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I agree with newbie :jo: Maddy- dont worry your pretty little head. Those comments weren't directed at any one else! Bc I'm like Llmp- im a say to my face if there's an issue, and the only reason i didnt earlier to aquiss is bc i had a feeling she would go as swiftly as she came in!! But everyone else is just perfect here, the amount of contribution isnt as necessary as that you actually contribute, and you do!! We love ya!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Pauls_angel said:


> :hi: hi Maddy!! How are you hun?
> 
> 2mums no idea about your grapes - random?!

Having a moment! Weird huh, I don't get PMS at the normal time, but I definately get very 'touchy' just before O-day instead. Nothing on the OPK but I'm thinking today or tomorrow. I was regular as clockwork until our unsuccess preg in May. 

Sorry if your witch shows. Funny when I was younger it was always such a relief to see her, nowadays it's a total curse!


----------



## Newbie32

Karma has come back to bite :jo: for being an awful:mamafy: and my skin has turned horrid this afternoon/tonight...generally happens just before :witch: 

Booooooooo :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: that'll learn me!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Maddy sounds like ov is very close and that you will soon be joining us in the 2ww! Funny how our views nothing's change! There have certainly been a few months in my early marriage that I thought I was preggy (eg when I was a poor student with a mortgage) that the arrival of AF was such a blessing - now I wish she would fly away on a long long holiday! (hmm like 9 months!)

Praying this is your month! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Very true ladies! That heart stopping moment when you think, oh no, am I late, and the relief to see her! Feels like a world away now!!!

I hope she is still stealing clear angel and fx or a good strong egg this cycle maddy!

:dust:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Karma has come back to bite :jo: for being an awful:mamafy: and my skin has turned horrid this afternoon/tonight...generally happens just before :witch:
> 
> Booooooooo :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: that'll learn me!

:rofl: hahaha, i shouldnt laugh though, i break out at AF, and as it turns out, i get a few uglies popping up now too :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Karma has come back to bite :jo: for being an awful:mamafy: and my skin has turned horrid this afternoon/tonight...generally happens just before :witch:
> 
> Booooooooo :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: that'll learn me!
> 
> :rofl: hahaha, i shouldnt laugh though, i break out at AF, and as it turns out, i get a few uglies popping up now too :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Lol, this is deffo karma at work! Even around af not normally this bad, my skin just feels so oily! It's disgusting. :jo: promises to be super nice tomorrow, sweet as pie ;)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Karma has come back to bite :jo: for being an awful:mamafy: and my skin has turned horrid this afternoon/tonight...generally happens just before :witch:
> 
> Booooooooo :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: that'll learn me!
> 
> :rofl: hahaha, i shouldnt laugh though, i break out at AF, and as it turns out, i get a few uglies popping up now too :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, this is deffo karma at work! Even around af not normally this bad, my skin just feels so oily! It's disgusting. :jo: promises to be super nice tomorrow, sweet as pie ;)Click to expand...

good luck with that :bike: I make no promises, except to wash my face :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Karma has come back to bite :jo: for being an awful:mamafy: and my skin has turned horrid this afternoon/tonight...generally happens just before :witch:
> 
> Booooooooo :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: that'll learn me!
> 
> :rofl: hahaha, i shouldnt laugh though, i break out at AF, and as it turns out, i get a few uglies popping up now too :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, this is deffo karma at work! Even around af not normally this bad, my skin just feels so oily! It's disgusting. :jo: promises to be super nice tomorrow, sweet as pie ;)Click to expand...
> 
> good luck with that :bike: I make no promises, except to wash my face :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol! :shower: :shower: :shower:


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey I can't believe you went to a sex shop for sperm friendly lube instead of a chemist. Bahahaha. :)


----------



## ginny83

Newbie - I tested on 8DPO and got a definite BFN with a FRER. Then at 9DPO I got the tiniest hint of something on an IC, so I used a FRER and got a very faint BFP.

So for me, I wouldn't test earlier than 9DPO, but of course it's up to you! I love seeing others test hehe


----------



## Newbie32

Number2, I hadn't even thought of that!!!! Lmao!!! :rofl: :rofl:

Hmmmm Ginny.....if I get tempted to test I generally just leave the tests in the downstairs toilet and just go to the loo when I wake up and then fmu is gone and can't test that day!!!

It's like playing a game with myself!!! Lol...oh dears...


----------



## ginny83

haha I did that too. Sometimes I'd pee in my pee cup and then quickly throw it away so I wouldn't test.


----------



## Newbie32

It's funny that these things seem so silly, crazy, mental etc ex, but then we find out we aren't the only ones!!!

So maybe I'll poas sat or sun.....will see depending on temp I think!


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy40 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly right Melainey! I actually cant remember Aquiss ever showing any interest in anything that was going on with anyone. Meow. I must still have my bitch hat on!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ow, meow indeed. That one hit me too! I don't tend to respond to bunches of posts. I would be terrified of leaving someone out & insulting them. I never thought that NOT responding would insult people :cry: To be honest most times I log on at work since internet at home is so slow, which means I get called away a lot and never get to write anything longer than a few sentences. Tonight I'm on a day off though...now I'm thinking maybe I should be doing a long response commenting on everyone's activities for the day... :blush:
> 
> XO to you honey - felt a bit sad and out of the group myself and wondered if i was being left out a bit for not replying to everything. I hope you don't stay away.
> 
> I have had such a horrible bad day. I'm off to bed now. Hope I wake up to find I won lotto so I can quit my nasty job.Click to expand...


----------



## Melainey

Bahahahahahaha I normally do look online for porn if it is for myself :winkwink: hehe but with the two of us it is nicer on big screen hehehe The sexaton hasnt started yet sono sticky keys just yet :rofl: :rofl:

Mady - We love you it was just a certain vibe that we got from yer wan (very dublin talk haha) that we didn't like :) You are very understanding and considerate we would never hold it against you because you can't make it online as much as we do (you obviously have a life hehehe :rofl: ) x

I just happened to be in a sex ship at the time number2woohoo :rofl: hahahaha but Istill haven't seen any in the chemist hehe I wil lookcloser next time :) 

Love all you sexy ladies :) xx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh number2 I'm sorry your day has been so awful xx

Just think, it's Friday tomorrow, and then it's the weekend!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, blanket apology if I've made anyone feel unloved. It's not the case! 

Love you all xx


----------



## Melainey

Me too I love you all equally :) xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i never had the idea to go to the chemist for sperm friendly lube, luckily our sex shop had one!!! she even researched the ingredients and compared it against pre-seed from USA for me! ahaha 
2woohoo- hope tomorrow is better for you!!! and then your weekend, yay!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Ps, blanket apology if I've made anyone feel unloved. It's not the case!
> 
> Love you all xx

Me!!! :cry::cry::nope::nope::cry::cry: I knew you didnt love me, you never did!!!:cry::cry::cry::nope::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Melainey

how dare you be so mean sasha!! :winkwink: you better be careful or we may have to exile you :winkwink: hehehe


----------



## Newbie32

Newbie32 said:


> Ps, blanket apology if I've made anyone feel unloved. It's not the case!
> 
> Love you all xx




Trying2b2mums said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Ps, blanket apology if I've made anyone feel unloved. It's not the case!
> 
> Love you all xx
> 
> Me!!! :cry::cry::nope::nope::cry::cry: I knew you didnt love me, you never did!!!:cry::cry::cry::nope::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

:coffee:


----------



## Newbie32

Mwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa xx


----------



## Newbie32

It wasn't me, :jo: did it......:blush:


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Ps, blanket apology if I've made anyone feel unloved. It's not the case!
> 
> Love you all xx

No need for one - it wasn't anything specific said. x


----------



## SJayne22

Booooo having a crap day at work and now af has got me! :cry:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Ps, blanket apology if I've made anyone feel unloved. It's not the case!
> 
> Love you all xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Ps, blanket apology if I've made anyone feel unloved. It's not the case!
> 
> Love you all xxClick to expand...
> 
> Me!!! :cry::cry::nope::nope::cry::cry: I knew you didnt love me, you never did!!!:cry::cry::cry::nope::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :coffee:Click to expand...

omg!!! absolutely pissed myself!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Number2woohoo and Maddy and anyone else I may have made to feel left out I am so very sorry! I love you all and think everyone here has so much to offer one another! 

Sorry for being less involved tonight too have had a very productive box packing evening - at least 15-20 boxes packed and a trailer load of furniture to paul's parents house. Only 3 weeks til we have to be out of here and need to spend most of the weekend house hunting so making the most of midweek evenings to get a start on the packing! Such a busy time - am exhausted now and very happy to finally have my feet up!


----------



## Newbie32

SJayne22 said:


> Booooo having a crap day at work and now af has got me! :cry:

Oh no :( damn that biatch on her broomstick....I'm so sorry Jayne xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

SJayne22 said:


> Booooo having a crap day at work and now af has got me! :cry:

Oh jayney so sorry to hear that hun! I really thought this was your month for a bfp! :hugs: to you xx

As Ginny said earlier today it could be the first day of your pregnancy!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

awww Jayne!!! :hugs: maybe you'll even out, and its just a sign of a super sticky egg coming this cycle!!!! And i like what Ginny said- the first day of AF could be the first day of your pregnancy, good silver lining there!!! Hang out with us, we'll make it all a little easier! :flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Newbie32

Hiya angel, guess what? It's almost sleep time!!!

Woooooohooooooo :dance::headspin::dance::headspin::dance::headspin::dance::headspin:


----------



## Melainey

Oh newbie I almost pee'd my pants with the coffee emoticon :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Hiya angel, guess what? It's almost sleep time!!!
> 
> Woooooohooooooo :dance::headspin::dance::headspin::dance::headspin::dance::headspin:

:coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio::jo::jo::jo::jo::coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio::jo::jo::jo::jo:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel- hoping you guys find your family home this weekend!!! FX for a good house hunt! Can be so fun sometimes, but much more stressful when your in a time crunch, but at least you do have your in laws, although not ideal, its a good in the mean time place!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> Angel- hoping you guys find your family home this weekend!!! FX for a good house hunt! Can be so fun sometimes, but much more stressful when your in a time crunch, but at least you do have your in laws, although not ideal, its a good in the mean time place!!!

I hope so too - we have lined up 12 open homes so we have good odds :)


----------



## Newbie32

I'm getting good at that, first angel nearly wets her pants tonight, then you!!!

It is supposed to be us :jo: with the weak badders from our old age, not you young whipper snappers!!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel- i like those odds too, thats great!! Keep us updated, i love looking at homes, you'll have to send the links to your favs!! :) 

:jo: we just dont want you to feel left out!! ya old :mamafy: :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> I'm getting good at that, first angel nearly wets her pants tonight, then you!!!
> 
> It is supposed to be us :jo: with the weak badders from our old age, not you young whipper snappers!!!!!

Maybe I should have gotten you to post me some of your tena lady pads along with those ICs :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Hahhahahaha 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> Angel- i like those odds too, thats great!! Keep us updated, i love looking at homes, you'll have to send the links to your favs!! :)
> 
> :jo: we just dont want you to feel left out!! ya old :mamafy: :rofl:

I def will! I know we will 'just know' when we find 'the one'


----------



## Newbie32

This is way of much excitement for an old nana like me!!! 

Dh thinks I've gone mad, officially this time :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

Think I'm going to ave to sign off soon, and then it's temp time!

Angel is that wicked :witch: keeping her nose out of your business?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> This is way of much excitement for an old nana like me!!!
> 
> Dh thinks I've gone mad, officially this time :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Think I'm going to ave to sign off soon, and then it's temp time!
> 
> Angel is that wicked :witch: keeping her nose out of your business?

Just went to the loo and all clear :) POAS in the morning and will be looking out for 2 pink lines - will keep you posted...AF better not show tomorrow or I'll be :cry:


----------



## Newbie32

On that great news I am hitting the sack with everything crossed angel xxx

Sweetest dreams me lovelys xx 

Here's to scorching high temps tomorrow!

Mwaa mwaa xx

Hooroo ;)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Goodnight Sasha my dear! Hoping your temp stays high too and that we both see bfps by Sunday! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Yay Angel!!!!! I think i'm more excited for your BFP than i was for mine!!!! You will just know, you'll walk in and it will feel right!!!! I think its going to be a banner weekend for you and DH!!!! 

:wohoo::headspin::dance::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks 2mums! Still a little doubtful though - I feel like I want it too badly for it to ever be a reality - silly I know but just how I feel - hoping to prove myself wrong tomorrow though!

How is your little sticky bean going?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Heading to bed - early to bed early to rise and :coolio: temp and POAS! Nighty night! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> Thanks 2mums! Still a little doubtful though - I feel like I want it too badly for it to ever be a reality - silly I know but just how I feel - hoping to prove myself wrong tomorrow though!
> 
> How is your little sticky bean going?

I know how you feel, its like you want it so bad that the world is trying to teach you a lesson by not giving it to you, but then when it happens, its so surreal!!! You are too good of a person to keep going on ttc without a bfp this time around!!! I hope you get two lines this weekend, and post a pic, 28 eyes can surely see a line or two :) We're all doing great, just staying hopeful and yet cautious, like Ginny, it'll be a bit of a relief to see the scan! But i still feel like this will be your third good thing!!!! and then the family home to make it all complete!! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> Heading to bed - early to bed early to rise and :coolio: temp and POAS! Nighty night! Xx

good night!! :headspin::dance::headspin::dance::headspin:


----------



## SJayne22

Night guys! Wish I was going to bed and closing the door on this truly awful day! Have cried loads today at work about everything! Very sad right now but I hope there are some bfp to cheer me up! Speak to you all tomorrow Xxxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

maddy - I think I can confirm on everyone's behalf that she who shall not be named is the only offender of any wrong doings. lol it's fine to come and say hi and stuff,....there was just a whole bad vibe about her... lol plus...we're bitches....we need something to bitch about! haha In fact...if we're all being completely honest here, I actually mentioned her this morning to see if anyone was feeling the same as I was, and it appears it's a pretty mutual feeling on here... even my congratulations message to her was me being a jerk... and I only wrote it so the other girls on here didn't think I was mean for not saying congrats... haha now you all know me, so I won't hold back any more!!! hahaha I'm really not doing anything to help myself karma wise. haha

Number 2 - haha I so agree with you about Melainey's trip to the sex shop instead of the chemist....exactly what I thought! Melainey, you're such a funny thing!!!

Jayney - Sooo sorry honey! hope you're feeling ok!! xx

Love all you girls so so much, this is the best thread ever! I often look at the ones with the numbers that just keep rising and think 'wow...they must talk about a lot of shit' lol and here we are...doing just that...and loving the pants off it! 

Ok tomorrow, I am going to wake up, be a happy chappy, put my bitch badge back in the drawer (not too far back in case I need it again lol) and start getting my karma back in order! well that's the plan anyway!
:)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Jayne, I'm so sorry. I told my DH it is so hard because it's truly one of the only things in life we have no control over. Such an awful feeling to be so hopeful and then :witch: shows up. 
How many months have you been TTC?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

mum2Q- i love your honesty. I thought i sensed some sarcasm in some of those congrats to her, not all of them, but some, but you were better than me, bc im not sure i even went that far to even say anything, im rude i know. But i love that you stirred the pot this morning, :rofl: too funny. I do hope for her sake she enjoys the last of her teens and early twentys, some of the best times of my life!!! but anywho..... 
are we all putting our bitch badge away bc im not sure i want too, i finally had a whole day without tears :rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Mum2- leave your bitch badge on! I like when you ladies get feisty, gives me quite the chuckle!!!! Hahaha


----------



## Rosie_PA

I agree 2mums!! How are you and Larry, Barry, Mary and Sherry today???? :oneofeach::oneofeach:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

rosie i was just admiring your twins on your ttc ticker!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Trying2b2mums said:


> rosie i was just admiring your twins on your ttc ticker!!!! :haha::haha:

Hahahaha never noticed that one before....:dohh:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie_PA said:


> I agree 2mums!! How are you and Larry, Barry, Mary and Sherry today???? :oneofeach::oneofeach:

been leaning more towards : Dipsy, Laa-Laa, Po, and Tinky Winky 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Bahahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha c'mon now ladies... I don't need any encouragement!!! Lol but I will put my badge in the side table, so it's not on, but not quite in a drawer!!! Hehe

I am glad you had a day free of tears 2mums! Must have been a quiet day at the Olympics!! Haha 

Tomorrow will be a good day, llpms birthday and a BFP for angel!!!!! Fx'd so much!! And like kiwi said, everything except legs crossed!! Haha ps nice pic kiwi! Adding to the good looking people thread!! 

Haha my phone auto corrected 'llpms ' to 'llama' haha happy birthday llama!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Btw- tonight is the first Steelers Preseason game! :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

good idea, easy access to it!! :rofl: 
Yes tomorrow should be a good day. A great birthday for Llmp, love your auto correct too funny! And hopefully a bfp or two!!!! Exciting!!!!
Was a quiet day, didnt watch much olympics, too busy, plus no medal ceremonies!!! such a sook hey!! :cry::cry: :haha::haha:
im keeping everything crossed, even my legs, dont want anything falling out! :thumbup:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Mum2- as long as it is within reach!!! Lol

:cake:Happy birthday Lucy aka llama!!!!!! :cake:

I'm keeping Fx'd for Angel and :jo: to get their :bfp:s tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie_PA said:


> Btw- tonight is the first Steelers Preseason game! :happydance:

who they playing?? :yipee:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hahahaha I just got the funniest mental image..... Imagine the awkward Moment when you're walking along and your baby falls out cos your legs aren't crossed..... Lol maybe tie your ankles together just in case!! Lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hahahaha I just got the funniest mental image..... Imagine the awkward Moment when you're walking along and your baby falls out cos your legs aren't crossed..... Lol maybe tie your ankles together just in case!! Lol

crossed and hog tied til april!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Trying2b2mums said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Btw- tonight is the first Steelers Preseason game! :happydance:
> 
> who they playing?? :yipee:Click to expand...

Philidelphia Eagles!! I'm thinking it's a definite win!!!! And yes please cross those legs, with 4 in their it's gotta be a tight fit!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

im thinking melainey rented something real good, no sign from her 

:sex::lolly::sex::lolly::sex: :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie_PA said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Btw- tonight is the first Steelers Preseason game! :happydance:
> 
> who they playing?? :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Philidelphia Eagles!! I'm thinking it's a definite win!!!! And yes please cross those legs, with 4 in their it's gotta be a tight fit!!!Click to expand...

:haha: if your not careful your terrible towel will join them up there :rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

:rofl: I'm sure they are at it like :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:s!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Hahahaha I just got the funniest mental image..... Imagine the awkward Moment when you're walking along and your baby falls out cos your legs aren't crossed..... Lol maybe tie your ankles together just in case!! Lol
> 
> crossed and hog tied til april!!!Click to expand...

Perfect!!!! :) 

I'm going to head to bed lovelies! You enjoy each others company!! Sweet dreams, and 2 mums, give that little bean a rub for me! Hmmm.... That could be taken waaayyyy out of context... Just to clarify, I'm talking about the baby!! :rofl:

Happy birthday llama! Sorry I can't make it til midnight.... All the love to you, enjoy your day!!! Xxx :cake: I baked for you :) xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Trying2b2mums said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Btw- tonight is the first Steelers Preseason game! :happydance:
> 
> who they playing?? :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Philidelphia Eagles!! I'm thinking it's a definite win!!!! And yes please cross those legs, with 4 in their it's gotta be a tight fit!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: if your not careful your terrible towel will join them up there :rofl:Click to expand...

Bahahahahahahaha no room I reckon.....:shrug:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Goodnight Mum2, sweet dreams!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

[/QUOTE]

Perfect!!!! :) 

I'm going to head to bed lovelies! You enjoy each others company!! Sweet dreams, and 2 mums, give that little bean a rub for me! Hmmm.... That could be taken waaayyyy out of context... Just to clarify, I'm talking about the baby!! :rofl:
[/QUOTE]

PMSL :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 
i'll make sure to get the right bean for ya Mum2, :haha::haha::haha::haha:
:dohh: goodnight, sleep well!!!


----------



## Melainey

Well that was crap didnt even have a shag just an argument instead haha Ah well off to bed my ladies talk tomorrow xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

touche rosie touche!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Well that was crap didnt even have a shag just an argument instead haha Ah well off to bed my ladies talk tomorrow xx

oh melainey! that sucks, and i hate when that happens!!! Which hole aruguement again?? :haha::haha: no seriously sorry doll, but dont worry we've decided tomorrow will be a much better day for everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Night Melainey!!! Maybe you'll get that shag in after all! Fx'd!


----------



## SJayne22

Rosie_PA said:


> Jayne, I'm so sorry. I told my DH it is so hard because it's truly one of the only things in life we have no control over. Such an awful feeling to be so hopeful and then :witch: shows up.
> How many months have you been TTC?

For about 4 months since we got married in April, we have a lot going on and thinking my lack of apetite is down to stress about moving. I have asked work if I can finish this week as just not coping. I'm happy tho that my LP was a bit longer this time and that taking the AC seems to have regulated my cycle. Got to be grateful for the little things :thumbup: Thanks for yours and everybody's support!! Love you all!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm glad work is understanding! You must be under a ton of stress :( I'm glad the AC helped, and hopefully this is the first day of your pregnancy!!!!:flower::flower::hugs: xoxo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne, good for you!! And yay for looking on the bright side!!! FX for you this month!!!!
:dust: for a sticky icky egg!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:cake::headspin::flower:LLMP:flower::headspin::cake:

:serenade:Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Lucy, Happy Birthday to you!! :serenade:

:drunk: Hope you have a great birthday! :drunk:

:juggle::fool::juggle::fool::juggle::fool::juggle::fool::juggle::fool::juggle::fool::juggle:

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:


----------



## Melainey

Happy birthday Lucy xxxxx :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

Happy birthday Lucy - hope you have a great day xo


----------



## number2woohoo

SJayne22 said:


> Night guys! Wish I was going to bed and closing the door on this truly awful day! Have cried loads today at work about everything! Very sad right now but I hope there are some bfp to cheer me up! Speak to you all tomorrow Xxxx

Hope today is a better day sweetie. Can really relate on the being very sad thing - had a cryfest at work myself yesterday, and then sobbed all the way home in the train, I don't know what the people near me must have been thinking! Onward and upward honey! xo


----------



## Newbie32

Happy birthday Lucy!!!

I won't sing cos 2mums already did and no one needs to hear croaky old :jo: bashing out a tune this early in the morning! I hoe you have a fab day and get spoilt silly!

Angel angel angel....any news!!! I could barely sleep in anticipation!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCY!!!!! I hope you have a lovely day celebrating with your girls even though Liam will be at reachout! 

Unfortunately no bfp for me this morning ... And FF moved my CH for some reason to day 21 making me (in their opinion) only 7dpo! But on the bright side still no AF so very happy about that! I still think I'm 11dpo which means if AF doesn't show today that I've lengthened my LP by a day... Time will tell!

Sore boobies again thus morning but not quite as bad as yesterday :)

:jo: did you cave and POAS we all know you have plenty to pee on!

Jayne I hope your boss agrees to let you finish up early - moving is very stressful - I'm sure moving countries makes it even more full on! We are all looking forward to your arrival though! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sasha your temp cant possibly creep much higher! No doubts that you're duffers! Cannot wait til you POAS!!! Hurry up nana!


----------



## Rosie_PA

I agree :jo: POAS already!!!! 

I'll bet :jo:'s cane that Angel and :jo: are duffers!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


And just incase you don't scroll back far enough:

:cake::cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCY!!!!! :cake::cake:


----------



## SJayne22

Pauls_angel said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCY!!!!! I hope you have a lovely day celebrating with your girls even though Liam will be at reachout!
> 
> Unfortunately no bfp for me this morning ... And FF moved my CH for some reason to day 21 making me (in their opinion) only 7dpo! But on the bright side still no AF so very happy about that! I still think I'm 11dpo which means if AF doesn't show today that I've lengthened my LP by a day... Time will tell!
> 
> Sore boobies again thus morning but not quite as bad as yesterday :)
> 
> :jo: did you cave and POAS we all know you have plenty to pee on!
> 
> Jayne I hope your boss agrees to let you finish up early - moving is very stressful - I'm sure moving countries makes it even more full on! We are all looking forward to your arrival though! Xx

Happy birthday Lucy! I hope you have a great day! And thanks angel, ive agreed I'll work Monday tuesday and Friday! So a bit better : ) anyway guys, usual drill as you get up I go to bed! Bonne nuit my lovelies! Mwah Xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Sasha your temp cant possibly creep much higher! No doubts that you're duffers! Cannot wait til you POAS!!! Hurry up nana!

LOL...who knows! I think my temps are just playing funny buggers with me..

I've had higher temps in other tww's though, so im not thinking its any sort of a sign at this stage. Still very much feeling completely unduffered...

No poas for me today...will see how they are going tomorrow!!

I am SOOOOOO glad there is no sign of the witch angel - and very confused about this changing your crosshairs stuff! I guess if FF has gone to dotted cross hairs and you exceed your normal LP they take the next possible O date? Pests. 

I am going to sit at my desk with EVERYTHING crossed for you today. Who cares if i look like a right ****** :) 

and LOL Rosie!!! Dont you go betting my cane away my dear, old :jo: cant get around without it! Unless i trade in for a motorised scooter hahahaha


----------



## Newbie32

SJayne22 said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCY!!!!! I hope you have a lovely day celebrating with your girls even though Liam will be at reachout!
> 
> Unfortunately no bfp for me this morning ... And FF moved my CH for some reason to day 21 making me (in their opinion) only 7dpo! But on the bright side still no AF so very happy about that! I still think I'm 11dpo which means if AF doesn't show today that I've lengthened my LP by a day... Time will tell!
> 
> Sore boobies again thus morning but not quite as bad as yesterday :)
> 
> :jo: did you cave and POAS we all know you have plenty to pee on!
> 
> Jayne I hope your boss agrees to let you finish up early - moving is very stressful - I'm sure moving countries makes it even more full on! We are all looking forward to your arrival though! Xx
> 
> Happy birthday Lucy! I hope you have a great day! And thanks angel, ive agreed I'll work Monday tuesday and Friday! So a bit better : ) anyway guys, usual drill as you get up I go to bed! Bonne nuit my lovelies! Mwah Xxxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Sweet dreams Jayney...tomorrow is another whole new day and just a hop step and jump from the weekend xxx Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Again - Happy birthday Lucy!!! Hope you have a ripper of a day!

Angel BBOOOOOOOO to FF changing your chart & BFN. Oh well, on the bright side, if you are in fact 7dpo, your pink spotting could still be IB!!! goooodddd luck!! hope you have a great day!

Melainey - hope you're ok after your argument! if you want a holiday, head over to the east coast, we will cheer you up over here!!!

number 2 - sorry to hear you had a shitty day too, it must be something in the air at the moment, it seems that we are all taking turns in being sad sallies....mopey mollys... negative nancys..... lol that's all i've got! I hope you feel ok now!

Jayney - glad you're cutting back on work. and I totally agree that moving will decrease your appetite... its a bit deal, you'll probably fall in a heap when you get over here, but will take a few deep breaths and pick yourself right back up again, and you will be over here closer to all of us and closer to your BFP!!!!!

have a great day ladies!!! xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Im thinking it must have been a late night for a few of our ladies as its very quiet on here this morning!!!

:jo: hopes everyone has a great friday and a fantastic weekend!!

Much love xxx

:dust: :dust:

EDIT: Feeling decidely unwell at present...wondering if my temp is higher today because coming down with an awful bug....EW.


----------



## Maddy40

Happy Birthday Lucy! Does that make you a Leo like me?

Jayne & Angel - good luck with house stuff. Hope you get UTD right in the middle of it all - that's what happened to me and due to all the busy-ness of moving and getting organised I didn't even realise until I was over 7wks!


----------



## number2woohoo

Let's hope that the misery guts is a symptom of pregnancy. :)

Angel - can't believe FF moved your ov date. That is strange! I think you are preg for sure :)


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Let's hope that the misery guts is a symptom of pregnancy. :)
> 
> Angel - can't believe FF moved your ov date. That is strange! I think you are preg for sure :)

LOL!

Angel - is she staying away? I am also sure that she will too. Totally duffers! Just a shy little bean wanting a little bit longer before flicks on the BFP lights!!!

X


----------



## LLPM

Morning! Thanks for the birthday love! It's been a crazy morning, liams going away today for the weekend so has been packing the car (he's catering coffee so has lots of huge grinders and coffee machines to take!!) but I'm thankful the sun in shining and I can get out with the girls! I'm very thankful for my 24years - I'm very blessed to have an amazing husband and two beautiful girlies and to live in a beautiful country! :) 

Angel - that is so frustrating! It sounds like youre having a cycle like my last one! I'm pretty sure sickness confuses your body and FF! Either way you aren't out yet, and as you say a longer LP is a great thing! Did you come off the pill recently or were you using other contraception? Depending on what pill you take it can convince your body its pregnant, so when you stop taking it your body is recovering like you just had a baby. So it might take a couple of months to get back into its natural rhythm! 

2mums....this might be random but I'm really interested to know 'how' you actually got pregnant! I know that sounds dumb, but I'm guessing you didn't have sex with the donor? Intrigued to know how that works if you don't mind filling us all in?! Lol. 

Newbie it's only quiet cos Melainey isn't up yet! Wakey Wakey! Hahahaha


----------



## ttcandexcited

Hi Ya... Im not exactly from AUS but NZ... so pretty close ay :).. 
Ive been reading BnB for a few months now and have finally decided to join today.. I cant take the TWW anymore!!! Im going crazy.. Today Im 14 DPO.. Last month was our second month TTC but the first month I tried to count my cycle, check my CM and generally just try and figure everything out.. This month I started temping the day before O. I had a big dip in temp on O day and since my bbt has been up there only with a dip on 8dpo. I also had very very light pink CM on 9dpo.. Today the witch is supposed to show.. and ive been up and down to the toilet about 3 times now and all I get is creamy CM... So my temps are up there around 98.3 - 98.6, I have CM every time I go to the toilet ever since I Od. Ive had sore nipples ever since I Od. I think my Cervix is soft and closed and when I check there isnt a trace of AF coming only more CM... Im super scared to test.. I just dont want to be -... Does my symptoms look good?


----------



## Newbie32

Welcome tccandexcited! This is a great group of ladies and you will love it here

IMHO your symptoms sounds great!!

When do you think you will poas? FX for you ;)


----------



## number2woohoo

ttcandexcited said:


> Hi Ya... Im not exactly from AUS but NZ... so pretty close ay :)..
> Ive been reading BnB for a few months now and have finally decided to join today.. I cant take the TWW anymore!!! Im going crazy.. Today Im 14 DPO.. Last month was our second month TTC but the first month I tried to count my cycle, check my CM and generally just try and figure everything out.. This month I started temping the day before O. I had a big dip in temp on O day and since my bbt has been up there only with a dip on 8dpo. I also had very very light pink CM on 9dpo.. Today the witch is supposed to show.. and ive been up and down to the toilet about 3 times now and all I get is creamy CM... So my temps are up there around 98.3 - 98.6, I have CM every time I go to the toilet ever since I Od. Ive had sore nipples ever since I Od. I think my Cervix is soft and closed and when I check there isnt a trace of AF coming only more CM... Im super scared to test.. I just dont want to be -... Does my symptoms look good?

Hi - go pee on a stick, right now! Sounds like amazingly positive symptoms :) Fingers crossed!


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> 2mums....this might be random but I'm really interested to know 'how' you actually got pregnant! I know that sounds dumb, but I'm guessing you didn't have sex with the donor? Intrigued to know how that works if you don't mind filling us all in?! Lol.

An excellent question, and one I wondered about when I was using my turkey baster to cook with the other day...


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> 2mums....this might be random but I'm really interested to know 'how' you actually got pregnant! I know that sounds dumb, but I'm guessing you didn't have sex with the donor? Intrigued to know how that works if you don't mind filling us all in?! Lol.
> 
> An excellent question, and one I wondered about when I was using my turkey baster to cook with the other day...Click to expand...

LOL!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Not just Melainey by the look of it llpm...2mums seems to be having a sleep in today as well! Perhaps the Quads :oneofeach::oneofeach: kept her up all night!


----------



## ttcandexcited

Im super nervous... or maybe the butterfies in my stomach is another indicator :)... I have 1 test that I am trying not to take until im 15 dpo... but Im going crazy not knowing... I think I might use it tonight... fingers crossed... Its my bday 23rd so it will be a great present... and father's day on 2nd sept so a good gift for OH... all sounds just too perfect to be true... fingers crossed x


----------



## Pammy31

LLPM said:


> Morning! Thanks for the birthday love! It's been a crazy morning, liams going away today for the weekend so has been packing the car (he's catering coffee so has lots of huge grinders and coffee machines to take!!) but I'm thankful the sun in shining and I can get out with the girls! I'm very thankful for my 24years - I'm very blessed to have an amazing husband and two beautiful girlies and to live in a beautiful country! :)
> 
> Angel - that is so frustrating! It sounds like youre having a cycle like my last one! I'm pretty sure sickness confuses your body and FF! Either way you aren't out yet, and as you say a longer LP is a great thing! Did you come off the pill recently or were you using other contraception? Depending on what pill you take it can convince your body its pregnant, so when you stop taking it your body is recovering like you just had a baby. So it might take a couple of months to get back into its natural rhythm!
> 
> 2mums....this might be random but I'm really interested to know 'how' you actually got pregnant! I know that sounds dumb, but I'm guessing you didn't have sex with the donor? Intrigued to know how that works if you don't mind filling us all in?! Lol.
> 
> Newbie it's only quiet cos Melainey isn't up yet! Wakey Wakey! Hahahaha

Finally online... Happy Birthday..... enjoy your day!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Pammy31

Ok hello lovely ladies.... Symptoms for the morning... same as yesterday. bbs more sensitive than normal a little bloated, really gassy (lucky no one sits at my desk atm) Underarms not as swollen today. Quck question to all did any of you ladies ever have alot of clear stringy cm around 4 or 5 dpo? it is not that normal for me to be that wet!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## number2woohoo

can't say I ever paid much attention to CM before till I started charting it. I knew that EWCM probably meant I was in a fertile window but the rest I never notticed in great detail before.


----------



## number2woohoo

though there is one thing I can think of that might resemble clearish stringy CM... it's not exactly CM though it goes up there. Using a turkey baster for some of us.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hello lovelies :flower: hope you are all having a great day!! :jo: please go :test: if you have enough hcg to make you sick you have enough to make a :bfp:!!! Angel I agree that you prob ovulated later than you thought at first and that's why you are still getting BFNs. I have a good feeling we will have 2 more BFPs this weekend!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rosie_PA

number2woohoo said:


> though there is one thing I can think of that might resemble clearish stringy CM... it's not exactly CM though it goes up there. Using a turkey baster for some of us.

Bahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> can't say I ever paid much attention to CM before till I started charting it. I knew that EWCM probably meant I was in a fertile window but the rest I never notticed in great detail before.

LMAO!!!!!

:rofl: :haha::rofl: :haha::rofl: :haha::rofl: :haha::rofl: :haha:


----------



## Rosie_PA

:jo: check your email :)


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Hello lovelies :flower: hope you are all having a great day!! :jo: please go :test: if you have enough hcg to make you sick you have enough to make a :bfp:!!! Angel I agree that you prob ovulated later than you thought at first and that's why you are still getting BFNs. I have a good feeling we will have 2 more BFPs this weekend!!!!!! :happydance:

I dont think its HCG making me ill Ms Rosie cheeks, i think its a bug of some description!!!

Whats a fever grade temp? 37.5? i bet thats my temp tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

rosie_pa said:


> :jo: Check your email :)

bahahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## Pammy31

Ok BabyHope are you wanting to be pregnant... if not you should be using contraceptives. My sister fell pregnant at 16 and a half due to no contraceptives. wait till your period is late and then test with frer or clear blue digital pregnancy test.


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Rosie_PA

:jo: Seriously, lol?! Anyway I wouldn't be so sure, I'm betting your nappy there is a bun in the oven!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Beyond words here.

Also need to stop myself from using the search posts function on these boards as it seems to have a tendancy to put a particular hat back on my head that i promised 2mums i would leave off today.....

And for your information Ms Rosie Cheeks, I am currently NAPPY FREE :p

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLPM

Babyhopealive, I'm not going to judge you, but I'm not sure this is the right thread for you! The people in this group are in a secure relationship and actively trying to have a baby! 
If you have unprotected sex (no condom, non pill etc!) then you risk getting pregnant. It's a risky game to play at 15, a child is a life long commitment. My suggestion is that you go & talk to your dr, have a pregnancy test done. If its negative then get yourself on some reliable contraception and enjoy being a teenager! You have many years ahead of you to bring a child into the world! :) And by the way if you are going to use the pull - out method as a form of contraception you need to be educated on how to do it properly, it isn't as simple as him pulling out before comes!! Go to a family planning clinic and they will help you. Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Awwww! I really like that particular hat!!! It makes me giggle!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Very well said LLPM :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey there! Welcome ttc - sorry can't remember more of your name ATM lol hope you're duffers!!! Would be awesome! When is 15 dpo for you!?

I forgot you ladies don't know how 2mums got preggy, I asked her, but forgot it was in a different thread! I can't believe you all have the patience to wait this long to ask!! Haha 

Nanna, hope you're feeling ok!! I also hope your sickness sticks around, as I want it to be morning sickness!!!!!! Woo hoo!!! Can't wait til you test!


----------



## LLPM

Pammy31 said:


> Ok hello lovely ladies.... Symptoms for the morning... same as yesterday. bbs more sensitive than normal a little bloated, really gassy (lucky no one sits at my desk atm) Underarms not as swollen today. Quck question to all did any of you ladies ever have alot of clear stringy cm around 4 or 5 dpo? it is not that normal for me to be that wet!!
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

Pammy what happened to your chart? I'm not sure that you ovulated yet? Your temps seemed very low the other day to be post-o temps? If I were you I wouldn't worry about what's going on now. If you are 4dpo it's likely even if you get pregnant this cycle that it wouldn't have even implanted yet therefore no symptoms are reliable at this stage anyway. Assume you haven't ovulated and keep having sex. Then your bases are covered!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, my badge was getting pinned back to my shirt!!! Haha Rosie would have loved that! LlPm, ditto


----------



## babyhopealive

- Hey everyone. PLEASE don't judge me . Anyways... Im 15 (almost 16) years old . Me and my boyfriend were not trying to have a baby, but we also were not taking precautions. We have been usng the infamous pull-out method . My period went off JULY 21ST 2012. Me and my boyfriend had sex on AUGUST 1ST 2012 . we had sex multiple times, but we used the pull out method everytime. We also had sex on AUGUST 6TH 2012 . i checked several website and they said that i ovulated on JULY 31ST 2012 . now the crazy part is ... i was perfectly fine, but then on monday morning (AUGUST 6TH) , i woke up and suddenly had a stuffy nose and a sore throat. it only lasted 2 DAYS though. On august 7th i had a TERRIBLE PAINFUL cramp in my stomach. My period is supposed to come on on August 17th . I am having NO breast pain. which isnt normal for me. Now at this very moment I am having uncomfortable cramps in the bottom of my stomach. I also eat about 6 or 7 times a day, and im eatin about 2 or 3 times a day. IS IT POSSIBLE THAT I AM PREGNANT ????? Someone please help me out. I read that sperm can live in a man urethra after ejaculation and that it can be in pre-cum . that is why im worried . PLEASE HELP !!!


----------



## LLPM

babyhopealive said:


> - Hey everyone. PLEASE don't judge me . Anyways... Im 15 (almost 16) years old . Me and my boyfriend were not trying to have a baby, but we also were not taking precautions. We have been usng the infamous pull-out method . My period went off JULY 21ST 2012. Me and my boyfriend had sex on AUGUST 1ST 2012 . we had sex multiple times, but we used the pull out method everytime. We also had sex on AUGUST 6TH 2012 . i checked several website and they said that i ovulated on JULY 31ST 2012 . now the crazy part is ... i was perfectly fine, but then on monday morning (AUGUST 6TH) , i woke up and suddenly had a stuffy nose and a sore throat. it only lasted 2 DAYS though. On august 7th i had a TERRIBLE PAINFUL cramp in my stomach. My period is supposed to come on on August 17th . I am having NO breast pain. which isnt normal for me. Now at this very moment I am having uncomfortable cramps in the bottom of my stomach. I also eat about 6 or 7 times a day, and im eatin about 2 or 3 times a day. IS IT POSSIBLE THAT I AM PREGNANT ????? Someone please help me out. I read that sperm can live in a man urethra after ejaculation and that it can be in pre-cum . that is why im worried . PLEASE HELP !!!

There are some answers for you above!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Nana, my badge was getting pinned back to my shirt!!! Haha Rosie would have loved that! Ll

You know it mum2!!!! Good thing u didn't put it too far back in your drawer!!!! Hahaha


----------



## LLPM

I have a feeling 2mums is going to spit her breakfast (maybe lunch out) all over her computer screen when she sees the recent post!! Lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Seriously....... A second post?!?!? 2 mums would have a field day with this!!! Haha


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hey there! Welcome ttc - sorry can't remember more of your name ATM lol hope you're duffers!!! Would be awesome! When is 15 dpo for you!?
> 
> I forgot you ladies don't know how 2mums got preggy, I asked her, but forgot it was in a different thread! I can't believe you all have the patience to wait this long to ask!! Haha
> 
> Nanna, hope you're feeling ok!! I also hope your sickness sticks around, as I want it to be morning sickness!!!!!! Woo hoo!!! Can't wait til you test!

hahahahah

Love the rise of the 'duffers'....gives me the giggles.

I totally think TTC is duffers too :) :test: :test:

Nanna feels horrid...thankfully my girlfriend who was going to come around tonight after work is also ill and she has had to cancel...it is good news, as :jo: feels like she just needs to lie down and try not to vomit...EW.EW.EW

One bad thing about working in a big office - LOTS of germs. Makes me feel even more ill just thinking about the possible disgustings that could have been sharing their germs around this week.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, air con makes it way worse too! Oh, you poor thing, I hope your ok!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh my!!!!!

Dont get what we want on first go so then just try again??? Pin it back on Mum2.

Im getting out the hat box.

BTW LLPM, you are just so much nicer than i am!!! Bless you xxx Is it having kids that makes you more patient - because i dont have 1/10th of your patience at all!!!!


----------



## LLPM

Haha :rofl: hahahaha


----------



## Rosie_PA

Awwww poor :jo: your really sick huh?! I feel bad for teasing you now... is it just nausea? No vomiting or diarrhea I hope!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Yeah, air con makes it way worse too! Oh, you poor thing, I hope your ok!!!

Is there anything better than getting :sick: just in time for the weekend??? SHould be fab for city2surf on Sunday...nothing better than running 14km feeling like you are going to throw!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Awwww poor :jo: your really sick huh?! I feel bad for teasing you now... is it just nausea? No vomiting or diarrhea I hope!!!!

Dont feel bad! I can take it ;)

Just feeling queasy...a little lightheaded, and generally ew!


----------



## LLPM

Newbie seriously hope you are pregnant...can't you test today??!! 

Your charts look amazing! It's great to see the difference bewtween the two. I started vag temps this morning, DH thought it was gross...his words "make sure you wash it!!" well duh...I actually thought I'd leave it lying around for you to look at and get grossed out by!! Funny guy. Poor things it must be weird for them not understanding why we get so obsessed with things!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lucy did you get some birthday :sex: ?!?!! Is that why you are being do nice??? Hehe :rofl: I know you are just a nice person with the patience of an :angel: xoxo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LLPM said:


> Newbie seriously hope you are pregnant...can't you test today??!!
> 
> Your charts look amazing! It's great to see the difference bewtween the two. I started vag temps this morning, DH thought it was gross...his words "make sure you wash it!!" well duh...I actually thought I'd leave it lying around for you to look at and get grossed out by!! Funny guy. Poor things it must be weird for them not understanding why we get so obsessed with things!

Men....... He thinks it's gross to put a thermometer in there, yet he's happy to put his penis in there.... It can't be that gross!!! :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Newbie seriously hope you are pregnant...can't you test today??!!
> 
> Your charts look amazing! It's great to see the difference bewtween the two. I started vag temps this morning, DH thought it was gross...his words "make sure you wash it!!" well duh...I actually thought I'd leave it lying around for you to look at and get grossed out by!! Funny guy. Poor things it must be weird for them not understanding why we get so obsessed with things!

bahahahaha....i cant remember if it was something i read in another thread or on another board or where i saw it, but it was a woman talking about vag temping, and 'hygiene' etc, and men getting all grossed out by the concept. She politely reminded the reader if they asked their DH to go and disinfect their bits prior to :sex: and if not - to keep their mouths shut!!! Made me laugh...

As Im doing both V & O I actually have two different thermometers and just use antibacterial wipes and rinse them both off - we have germs at both ends of our body after all ;-)

But I am finding my science project quite interesting, and even though i know that V temps are higher than O - just enjoying seeing my temp as high as 37 today! I'd love to think i was duffers too, but just dunno that :jo: has got the right vibe....


----------



## Newbie32

mum 2 quigley said:


> llpm said:
> 
> 
> newbie seriously hope you are pregnant...can't you test today??!!
> 
> Your charts look amazing! It's great to see the difference bewtween the two. I started vag temps this morning, dh thought it was gross...his words "make sure you wash it!!" well duh...i actually thought i'd leave it lying around for you to look at and get grossed out by!! Funny guy. Poor things it must be weird for them not understanding why we get so obsessed with things!
> 
> men....... He thinks it's gross to put a thermometer in there, yet he's happy to put his penis in there.... It can't be that gross!!! :haha:Click to expand...

exactly!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I am contemplating starting to work with my office door shut. Every 5 seconds I am cracking up, and the lady who sits just outside my office things I have gone FULL ON looney tunes...

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

You ladies are too funny...
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

EDIT: where the bloody hell is 2mums? We know that :flasher: isnt up this early, but its 11.15!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha newbie, that's funny. I think why do these things in secret, no point bring embarrassed! When I got my AF, dh said 'are you going to still stick it in your vag with your period?' I said 'I dunno, I'm still getting my head around it' he said ' you should, it's no different to normal, and you only need the tip in there!' that was all the encouragement I needed and the awkwardness went away, I feel so much more comfortable & in tune with my body since ttc!


----------



## Pammy31

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Newbie seriously hope you are pregnant...can't you test today??!!
> 
> Your charts look amazing! It's great to see the difference bewtween the two. I started vag temps this morning, DH thought it was gross...his words "make sure you wash it!!" well duh...I actually thought I'd leave it lying around for you to look at and get grossed out by!! Funny guy. Poor things it must be weird for them not understanding why we get so obsessed with things!
> 
> Men....... He thinks it's gross to put a thermometer in there, yet he's happy to put his penis in there.... It can't be that gross!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I totally pmsl so true!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Haha newbie, that's funny. I think why do these things in secret, no point bring embarrassed! When I got my AF, dh said 'are you going to still stick it in your vag with your period?' I said 'I dunno, I'm still getting my head around it' he said ' you should, it's no different to normal, and you only need the tip in there!' that was all the encouragement I needed and the awkwardness went away, I feel so much more comfortable & in tune with my body since ttc!

See thats great, what a fab attitude.

My DH 'tries' to be all cool about it...emphasis on the 'tries'. But he does his best bless him :)

Im amazed by just how much was going on with my body each month that i had NO idea about....

Even though im just an old :jo: and am supposed to be old and knowledgable!


----------



## Newbie32

Ahhah...i see 2mums is viewing the thread now - nice of you to join us!!!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Haha newbie, that's funny. I think why do these things in secret, no point bring embarrassed! When I got my AF, dh said 'are you going to still stick it in your vag with your period?' I said 'I dunno, I'm still getting my head around it' he said ' you should, it's no different to normal, and you only need the tip in there!' that was all the encouragement I needed and the awkwardness went away, I feel so much more comfortable & in tune with my body since ttc!
> 
> See thats great, what a fab attitude.
> 
> My DH 'tries' to be all cool about it...emphasis on the 'tries'. But he does his best bless him :)
> 
> Im amazed by just how much was going on with my body each month that i had NO idea about....
> 
> Even though im just an old :jo: and am supposed to be old and knowledgable!Click to expand...


Yeah I'm pretty lucky with dh. He's a real softy & is very mature & open minded. In saying that, he can also be like a child & roll around on the floor in fit of laughter with me at something as stupid as a funny sounding fart! Haha

Imagine how old & wise you'll be when you're duffers!! I so hope it's on sunday!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Haha newbie, that's funny. I think why do these things in secret, no point bring embarrassed! When I got my AF, dh said 'are you going to still stick it in your vag with your period?' I said 'I dunno, I'm still getting my head around it' he said ' you should, it's no different to normal, and you only need the tip in there!' that was all the encouragement I needed and the awkwardness went away, I feel so much more comfortable & in tune with my body since ttc!
> 
> See thats great, what a fab attitude.
> 
> My DH 'tries' to be all cool about it...emphasis on the 'tries'. But he does his best bless him :)
> 
> Im amazed by just how much was going on with my body each month that i had NO idea about....
> 
> Even though im just an old :jo: and am supposed to be old and knowledgable!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty lucky with dh. He's a real softy & is very mature & open minded. In saying that, he can also be like a child & roll around on the floor in fit of laughter with me at something as stupid as a funny sounding fart! Haha
> 
> Imagine how old & wise you'll be when you're duffers!! I so hope it's on sunday!!
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

What is it with boys and farts? My DH gets like that if he ever hears people fart on tv or in movies etc as well...laughs until he cries...

:coffee:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Ahhah...i see 2mums is viewing the thread now - nice of you to join us!!!!!!!

She's reading our new friends 2 posts and getting her badge back on!!!:rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: had to catch up...
i like Mum2Q idea, if you are only 7dpo, it would explain implantation bleeding, but either way, yay for :witch: staying away!!!! 
Mum2q- you forgot debbie downer!!
newbie- you have got to be pregnant!
Llmp- sit down for a little birthday story, and dont mind the TMI. 
2woohoo-- :rofl: at cooking with the turkey baster!!! 
You ladies know i love a good sleep in, the animals made for a crazy night, and we had some bad news earlier this morning, but jsut made breakfast- spinach salad with dried cranberries, walnuts, feta, red onion and chicken, soo yum!!!! 
welcome TTC- POAS!!!! and happy birthday! 
Mum2q- i forgot that was in a different thread, better make sure i get my story right, hahahahahahaha
Luckily i missed the first post, but the second, c'mon!!! GTFO!


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhah...i see 2mums is viewing the thread now - nice of you to join us!!!!!!!
> 
> She's reading our new friends 2 posts and getting her badge back on!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

I hope she was reading with her legs crossed!!! :haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> :jo: had to catch up...
> i like Mum2Q idea, if you are only 7dpo, it would explain implantation bleeding, but either way, yay for :witch: staying away!!!!
> Mum2q- you forgot debbie downer!!
> newbie- you have got to be pregnant!
> Llmp- sit down for a little birthday story, and dont mind the TMI.
> 2woohoo-- :rofl: at cooking with the turkey baster!!!
> You ladies know i love a good sleep in, the animals made for a crazy night, and we had some bad news earlier this morning, but jsut made breakfast- spinach salad with dried cranberries, walnuts, feta, red onion and chicken, soo yum!!!!
> welcome TTC- POAS!!!! and happy birthday!
> Mum2q- i forgot that was in a different thread, better make sure i get my story right, hahahahahahaha
> Luckily i missed the first post, but the second, c'mon!!! GTFO!


Just copy & paste from the other! Hehe bad news? Hope everything is ok Hun!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, I hope everything is ok 2mums :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhah...i see 2mums is viewing the thread now - nice of you to join us!!!!!!!
> 
> She's reading our new friends 2 posts and getting her badge back on!!!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope she was reading with her legs crossed!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Me too!!!!! Don't want an early appearance of Larry, Barry, Mary, or Jerry!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

all good with me ladies, dont worry. OH got news a good friend passed away last night, she was sick and it was expected, but doesnt make it any easier. Looking to copy and paste if not ill start over, its a fun story hahaha :spermy:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Trying2b2mums said:


> all good with me ladies, dont worry. OH got news a good friend passed away last night, she was sick and it was expected, but doesnt make it any easier. Looking to copy and paste if not ill start over, its a fun story hahaha :spermy:


Expected doesn't make it any easier, I'm sorry!!! :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry to hear that 2mums, your OH sounds lovely, esp the way she cares so much what happens to all of us crazy goons on here!

Im sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

So sorry 2 mums!! Give your OH a big kiss & cuddle from us all! Thinking of you both, just try your best to talk about it & be there for each other! Xxxxxxx

Yes, it is a fun story - especially when you have the end result in your tummy!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

OOOOH

Now i am dying to hear!!!!!

I only know of one other couple who have two little kids and they used the turkey baster each time!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> OOOOH
> 
> Now i am dying to hear!!!!!
> 
> I only know of one other couple who have two little kids and they used the turkey baster each time!

they used an actual turkey baster?!?!


----------



## LLPM

Hahahaha :rofl: can't wait to hear it!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> OOOOH
> 
> Now i am dying to hear!!!!!
> 
> I only know of one other couple who have two little kids and they used the turkey baster each time!
> 
> they used an actual turkey baster?!?!Click to expand...

You betchya.....donor sperm into the baster and off the bedroom they went!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ok, a lil birthday story for Lucy :rofl:

Part 1
Once upon a time, about 2 years ago, two girls wanted to make a baby! We found a website, its dedicated to men and women, gay, straight, lesbian, single that want to have a family. All situations included, egg donors, sperm donors, surrogacy, co -parenting etc. So we were looking at sperm donor profiles, we looked at heaps!! Narrowed it down and e-mailed a few and got more info. One stood out! (im cutting out months of decisions, emails, and agonizing over a very important decision) He lived in the NT. He was smart, funny, wise, caring, sociable, had a social conscience, kids of his own, had a law degree, worked with aboriginal communities, is now going back for a 2nd degree, he has an air of hippy/alternative too. He had the same skin colouring as OH, similar eyes, great hair, good build, and a similar heritage/background as OH. We have his medical history back to a baby, as well as his siblings, his parents, grandparents and even great grandparents - healthy as horses his lot! I've seen his family too, genetically good looking lot!!! So we contacted him and he was happy to help, he had lesbian friends who explained the sperm donors out there were slim to none, and very few quality ones, and being quality himself he stepped up. He's helped i think 3 plus us. (all girl babies btw) As our luck would have it, and stamped our decision, he was moving about 45 min away from us by the time we wanted to start trying so... perfection!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> OOOOH
> 
> Now i am dying to hear!!!!!
> 
> I only know of one other couple who have two little kids and they used the turkey baster each time!
> 
> they used an actual turkey baster?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> You betchya.....donor sperm into the baster and off the bedroom they went!!!!Click to expand...

holy crap :haha: never actually heard of anyone doing that, and it working!!! good for them!!! and a real turkey baster method!!! :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, i believe it was as simple as the baster combined with a couple of decent orgasms! You go girls i said!


----------



## Newbie32

wheres part 2?????????


----------



## Trying2b2mums

typing part 2 as I 'speak'.might make it three parts!!! 3rd is the best!! :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Part 2
We met with him the first time, no ttc, just a chat and get to know, and how about we try to make this less awkward. He was awesome, no awkwardness, no weirdness, just normal and calm. I remember the night he left, OH and I looked at each other, with that "omg this is going to happen" look and we screamed!! hahaha. So I tried to figure out when i ovulated and tried for 7 cycles no luck, then took a break. So fast forward to July- we call him, text or facebook and let him know about when i'll be ovulating so he can mentally and physically prepare. We then book an accommodation near to him as to not inconvenience him or his family. (his eldest daughters are aware of what he does, and thinks its great. they've met us and told us we'd be great mums, too cute right?!?) So we go for a little TTC holiday! Byron bay area, not too shabby! We pack everything he needs and we need. 

TMI- COMING UP


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Part 3 - the good bits!! :rofl: :blush:
Sterile cups for him, and toys, lube, syringes, etc for us. This time we saw him 5 times in 4 days. He comes over, we have a bit of a chat, we're good friends at this point. Then he goes into the bedroom and masturbates into the sterile cup and leaves it by the bedside. We have a goodbye chat and a nice hug and he's on his way til we see him the next day. (i gotta tell you, and this may be too out there for some, but the last morning, as he gave me his hug goodbye, there was a feeling of energy between us, nothing sexual, just weird, wasn't til later when i was talking to OH about it we were content to think it was a passing of human energy and just knew it had to work this time- low and behold) So, we then go in the bedroom and do what we need to do. Wait, first i pee, nothing worse than having to pee and ruining everything and messing with the gravity we need to help the sperm swim upwards! And we all know we have to pee after orgasm, but i need to try to avoid this!!! We then create a slippery ride, including getting me wet naturally, and using the sperm friendly lube, we used a toy this time (to not have any hand bacteria or such) to make sure everything was open and could fit and was as natural as a hetero scenario would be. No orgasm yet! By this time the sperm has re-liquefied. (its runny at first, then coagulates as to not run out of the woman then about 10-15 min it re liquefies to continue its journey onward and upward.) So its easy to get into the syringe, a 10lm plastic needless syringe. Suck it up, push it down so no air and its just ready at the tip, we then put on a plastic flexible catheter which will increase the length and drop the sperm at the base of the cervix. We thread the catheter and syringe in to where it needs to be and then OH slowly pushes the syringe to release the sperm on its journey (her involvement there was very important!!, so she feels like she made the baby too) Then, this time we left it(syringe) in for a few min to avoid leakage, which we experience in the past, and its disheartening to see that all important baby batter being 'wasted'!! (side not- one of our donations was knocked on the floor by me, had a spas moment and hit the specimen cup, which flew to the floor and leaked everywhere, i saved enough, but i was crying and so upset, how could i be sooo stupid!!! It is too precious to be that careless!!) So take everything (syringe/catheter) out, then comes the fun part. Orgasm!!! Clitoral stimulated only as to not compromise what's going on inside. The orgasm which is the all important bit, bc it creates and dipping and sucking motion by the cervix which lowers and sucks in the sperm to help its journey. Had a few really good ones this time around!! :blush: Then i lay, hips up, and wait, most of our donations were at night so i just read a book and stayed in bed and went to sleep to give the little :spermy: the best chance and easiest ride with the help of gravity. We sang to the egg, telling it drop and be healthy, and we sang to the sperm telling it to swim fast and find the egg. And thats all folks, thats how we did it! 
Happy birthday Lucy :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

besides the hug and the energy, we had a few other 'signs' this time around. The first picture was a wall hanging, in the bedroom we conceived - can you find the sperm and the egg?? The second was a picture i took of the sunrise the first morning, see the sperm and the egg, (i didnt until i loaded it on computer)???
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-19 21.37.24.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4









2012-07-17 07.32.26.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rosie_PA

Trying2b2mums said:


> besides the hug and the energy, we had a few other 'signs' this time around. The first picture was a wall hanging, in the bedroom we conceived - can you find the sperm and the egg?? The second was a picture i took of the sunrise the first morning, see the sperm and the egg, (i didnt until i loaded it on computer)???

Omg! Gave me chills!!!! What a beautiful story!!!! So happy for you both!!!! Xoxoxo you are going to be great mums!!!!


----------



## LLPM

Lol...well thanks for the graphic details! Hahaha :rofl: I thought it would be something like that, but im not the kind of person to overthink those kinds of things!! Hehe. learned two things in that...1) coagulating sperm....nice!!! Lol. 2) orgasm is THAT important, everywhere says it can help but now I know why! :) 
I'd be interested to know that website? We have friends who have been trying for a few years and found out last year they are infertile. They've looked into embryo donation and were given 3 embryo's but the first 2didnt work. They saved the 3rd as they knew if that didn't work there was no more lined up and they're hard to come by. Anyway she got a phone call two weeks ago from a lady offering her 3 embryosI really hope it works for them. They've been on such an emotional journey! Anyway they are always on the lookout for more egg donors, there are so many embryo's out there waiting to become Someone's baby!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie_PA said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> besides the hug and the energy, we had a few other 'signs' this time around. The first picture was a wall hanging, in the bedroom we conceived - can you find the sperm and the egg?? The second was a picture i took of the sunrise the first morning, see the sperm and the egg, (i didnt until i loaded it on computer)???
> 
> Omg! Gave me chills!!!! What a beautiful story!!!! So happy for you both!!!! Xoxoxo you are going to be great mums!!!!Click to expand...

awww thanks rosie!! much appreciated! :hugs: We think we'll do alright!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

LLPM said:


> Lol...well thanks for the graphic details! Hahaha :rofl: I thought it would be something like that, but im not the kind of person to overthink those kinds of things!! Hehe. learned two things in that...1) coagulating sperm....nice!!! Lol. 2) orgasm is THAT important, everywhere says it can help but now I know why! :)
> I'd be interested to know that website? We have friends who have been trying for a few years and found out last year they are infertile. They've looked into embryo donation and were given 3 embryo's but the first 2didnt work. They saved the 3rd as they knew if that didn't work there was no more lined up and they're hard to come by. Anyway she got a phone call two weeks ago from a lady offering her 3 embryosI really hope it works for them. They've been on such an emotional journey! Anyway they are always on the lookout for more egg donors, there are so many embryo's out there waiting to become Someone's baby!

Ask and you shall receive, i'm not one to hold back when asked something! I'm glad you learned something too, you wouldn't believe the amount of research i did between Jan-June of this year, i know more about how to make a baby than most Drs I think! :rofl: 
The website is www.co-parents.net I know egg donors are not as prevalent on there but it may help, I hope it does.

edit- i believe there are some costs involved in registering.
2nd edit- ive just looked, it would appear to have changed lay out a bit since we used it two years ago. After we found our donor, we switched to email, text and FB, didnt use the site.


----------



## Newbie32

See, thats a much more interesting story than 'filled up the turkey baster and in she went' (no offence to the other couple i know of course!!)

I agree with Rosie, you two are gonna smash it out of the ballpark :)

Trying to eat lunch here and seriously struggling... :(

Wonder how Angel is going.....i get worried when we havent heard from her for a while! I hope that nasty witch is keeping her nose out of Angel's business...


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks :jo:!!! 
and would you just go POAS already!!!!!!!

FX for angel too!!! that damn :witch: best be staying away from her!! She must have had a busy day with the kiddies at school!! 
Wont she have an interesting read when she gets home :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> thanks :jo:!!!
> and would you just go POAS already!!!!!!!
> 
> FX for angel too!!! that damn :witch: best be staying away from her!! She must have had a busy day with the kiddies at school!!
> Wont she have an interesting read when she gets home :rofl:

8dpo is too early!! Maybe tomorrow...bearing in mind that :jo:s eyesight isnt great anyway, so not going to be very good for seeing invisible lines!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> thanks :jo:!!!
> and would you just go POAS already!!!!!!!
> 
> FX for angel too!!! that damn :witch: best be staying away from her!! She must have had a busy day with the kiddies at school!!
> Wont she have an interesting read when she gets home :rofl:
> 
> 8dpo is too early!! Maybe tomorrow...bearing in mind that :jo:s eyesight isnt great anyway, so not going to be very good for seeing invisible lines!!!Click to expand...

Hmmffffff :coffee: FINE!


----------



## number2woohoo

very interesting details, 2 mums, thanks. 
Also, very sorry for your loss xo


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> thanks :jo:!!!
> and would you just go POAS already!!!!!!!
> 
> FX for angel too!!! that damn :witch: best be staying away from her!! She must have had a busy day with the kiddies at school!!
> Wont she have an interesting read when she gets home :rofl:
> 
> 8dpo is too early!! Maybe tomorrow...bearing in mind that :jo:s eyesight isnt great anyway, so not going to be very good for seeing invisible lines!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmffffff :coffee: FINE!Click to expand...

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Its no trouble to me to poas when i get home from work 2mums, its just thats its a waste of a stick because IM NOT DUFFERS!!!!

EDIT: dont get me wrong - I want to be! Im just not feeling it!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> thanks :jo:!!!
> and would you just go POAS already!!!!!!!
> 
> FX for angel too!!! that damn :witch: best be staying away from her!! She must have had a busy day with the kiddies at school!!
> Wont she have an interesting read when she gets home :rofl:
> 
> 8dpo is too early!! Maybe tomorrow...bearing in mind that :jo:s eyesight isnt great anyway, so not going to be very good for seeing invisible lines!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmffffff :coffee: FINE!Click to expand...
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Its no trouble to me to poas when i get home from work 2mums, its just thats its a waste of a stick because IM NOT DUFFERS!!!!
> 
> EDIT: dont get me wrong - I want to be! Im just not feeling it!!Click to expand...


Oh :jo: I want you to be duffers too, I still have my Fx'd!!!! You and Angel both, I'm seriously getting a good feeling!!! Have you been burping at all??? One of my best friends who just had a baby said her only symptoms were slight dizziness and burping!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> thanks :jo:!!!
> and would you just go POAS already!!!!!!!
> 
> FX for angel too!!! that damn :witch: best be staying away from her!! She must have had a busy day with the kiddies at school!!
> Wont she have an interesting read when she gets home :rofl:
> 
> 8dpo is too early!! Maybe tomorrow...bearing in mind that :jo:s eyesight isnt great anyway, so not going to be very good for seeing invisible lines!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmffffff :coffee: FINE!Click to expand...
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Its no trouble to me to poas when i get home from work 2mums, its just thats its a waste of a stick because IM NOT DUFFERS!!!!
> 
> EDIT: dont get me wrong - I want to be! Im just not feeling it!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh :jo: I want you to be duffers too, I still have my Fx'd!!!! You and Angel both, I'm seriously getting a good feeling!!! Have you been burping at all??? One of my best friends who just had a baby said her only symptoms were slight dizziness and burping!!!!Click to expand...

Hmmm...a little....i seem to have really bad heartburn today, which is i think adding to whats making me feel so icky :(


----------



## Rosie_PA

Please please please :test: today!!!!!! I am getting a very duffers vibe from you!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

If you aren't having any symptoms, then it could be like when I got pregnant with my son - I had NO symptoms. Pretty much till a baby came out. So you totally could be. :) x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I know what you mean :jo: i just think that maybe if we all want it bad enough for you the POAS will be positive :haha: 
And i agree with rosie - no symptoms, or slight symptoms dont mean anything or mean something, or whatever im trying to say.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

OMG heartburn is a HUGE preg symptom. :jo:duffer mcdufferson!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Trying2b2mums said:


> I know what you mean :jo: i just think that maybe if we all want it bad enough for you the POAS will be positive :haha:
> And i agree with rosie - no symptoms, or slight symptoms dont mean anything or mean something, or whatever im trying to say.

Hahahaha, what she said!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

pmsl rosie....do you want to P.O.T.S. for me as well? hahahahahahaha

No one gets bfp's at 8 dpo! anyways, i am happy to endulge when i get home if you like ;)

You guys are all such sweethearts XXX

What would an old :jo: do without you all!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> OMG heartburn is a HUGE preg symptom. :jo:duffer mcdufferson!!!

Yeah, or maybe its just from what i ate for dinner last night! Whatever that was...


----------



## Trying2b2mums

just do it :loo: and then you can say i told you so later!!! :) and then everyday this weekend POAS :loo: got it? good!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Well nana duffer mcdufferson we just can't help but be excited for you! And sometimes I think it's a good thing I do live so far away, or you come home to an impatiently waiting Rosie :) :)


----------



## ginny83

Sarah - sorry AF turned up :( Fingers crossed for this month!!

Lucy - happy birthday! hope you have a lovely day celebrating with your beautiful family

2mums - fascinating story! thanks for sharing... I wish mine was that interesting! 

newbie - I'm going to hop on the testing bandwagon too! test! test! 

oh and happy Friday to everyone!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> pmsl rosie....do you want to P.O.T.S. for me as well? hahahahahahaha
> 
> No one gets bfp's at 8 dpo! anyways, i am happy to endulge when i get home if you like ;)
> 
> You guys are all such sweethearts XXX
> 
> What would an old :jo: do without you all!


And when you do get that :bfp: you can get your pups shirts that say " I'm going to be a big sister!!!" and post them on face book and that's how you can tell everyone! Then you can mail them to me and I can use them when I get my BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

lol!

Erm, hello? Peer pressure much??? :muaha::muaha::muaha:

I better not wee all afternoon now. great. And you KNOW it will be a BFN!

If i rupture my bladder today i am going to hunt you down....queue evil nana :jo: laugh mwahahahahahahahahahahahaha

:coffee:


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> pmsl rosie....do you want to P.O.T.S. for me as well? hahahahahahaha
> 
> No one gets bfp's at 8 dpo! anyways, i am happy to endulge when i get home if you like ;)
> 
> You guys are all such sweethearts XXX
> 
> What would an old :jo: do without you all!
> 
> 
> And when you do get that :bfp: you can get your pups shirts that say " I'm going to be a big sister!!!" and post them on face book and that's how you can tell everyone! Then you can mail them to me and I can use them when I get my BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Aw...see now thats sweet...

My pups have little shirts that they wear if its a bit nipply outside...and they are rightfully labelled also "High Maintenance"


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- :) its different, but i dont mind sharing! Yours may not have been that intricate or interesting, but beautiful bc you made a bubba!!! YAY! How you feeling???

Rosie :rofl::rofl: love your ideas!!! 

:jo: i dont know how you pee on a stick, but if you rupture your bladder you're doing it wrong!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> pmsl rosie....do you want to P.O.T.S. for me as well? hahahahahahaha
> 
> No one gets bfp's at 8 dpo! anyways, i am happy to endulge when i get home if you like ;)
> 
> You guys are all such sweethearts XXX
> 
> What would an old :jo: do without you all!
> 
> 
> And when you do get that :bfp: you can get your pups shirts that say " I'm going to be a big sister!!!" and post them on face book and that's how you can tell everyone! Then you can mail them to me and I can use them when I get my BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw...see now thats sweet...
> 
> My pups have little shirts that they wear if its a bit nipply outside...and they are rightfully labelled also "High Maintenance"Click to expand...


"high maintenance" love it!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> just do it :loo: and then you can say i told you so later!!! :) and then everyday this weekend POAS :loo: got it? good!

Yes Maam.

I vow to poas every day......

:ignore::ignore:


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> pmsl rosie....do you want to P.O.T.S. for me as well? hahahahahahaha
> 
> No one gets bfp's at 8 dpo! anyways, i am happy to endulge when i get home if you like ;)
> 
> You guys are all such sweethearts XXX
> 
> What would an old :jo: do without you all!
> 
> 
> And when you do get that :bfp: you can get your pups shirts that say " I'm going to be a big sister!!!" and post them on face book and that's how you can tell everyone! Then you can mail them to me and I can use them when I get my BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw...see now thats sweet...
> 
> My pups have little shirts that they wear if its a bit nipply outside...and they are rightfully labelled also "High Maintenance"Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "high maintenance" love it!!!!!!Click to expand...

Not that you can really see the shirt, but here is Molly in hers...Ruby has one to match ;)
 



Attached Files:







Molly.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> pmsl rosie....do you want to P.O.T.S. for me as well? hahahahahahaha
> 
> No one gets bfp's at 8 dpo! anyways, i am happy to endulge when i get home if you like ;)
> 
> You guys are all such sweethearts XXX
> 
> What would an old :jo: do without you all!
> 
> 
> And when you do get that :bfp: you can get your pups shirts that say " I'm going to be a big sister!!!" and post them on face book and that's how you can tell everyone! Then you can mail them to me and I can use them when I get my BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw...see now thats sweet...
> 
> My pups have little shirts that they wear if its a bit nipply outside...and they are rightfully labelled also "High Maintenance"Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "high maintenance" love it!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Not that you can really see the shirt, but here is Molly in hers...Ruby has one to match ;)Click to expand...


Awwww bless her little heart!!!!!! Can she be any cuter!?!?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Alright ladies, I'm going to bed :sleep: hope you all have a great afternoon! 

:jo: and Angel- hoping I wake up to some good news!!!!:flower::flower:


Xoxo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> just do it :loo: and then you can say i told you so later!!! :) and then everyday this weekend POAS :loo: got it? good!
> 
> Yes Maam.
> 
> I vow to poas every day......
> 
> :ignore::ignore:Click to expand...

rude! :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Alright ladies, I'm going to bed :sleep: hope you all have a great afternoon!
> 
> :jo: and Angel- hoping I wake up to some good news!!!!:flower::flower:
> 
> 
> Xoxo

Nighty night Sweet Rosie cheeks! Dont go getting your hopes up!! 

But Angel i think should have some for us!!

xx


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> ginny- :) its different, but i dont mind sharing! Yours may not have been that intricate or interesting, but beautiful bc you made a bubba!!! YAY! How you feeling???
> 
> Rosie :rofl::rofl: love your ideas!!!
> 
> :jo: i dont know how you pee on a stick, but if you rupture your bladder you're doing it wrong!!! :haha::haha:

hahahahaha :rofl::rofl

Its ok, the stick doesnt go anywhere it shouldnt:blush: its just that ive consumed a fair amount of liquid this morning...so im going to have a hard time trying not to pee until i get home!!!!

EDIT: and BTW...heartburn is NASTY. Think im going to have to go find myself some mylanta or something because it really is quite awful.....betchya its more bad karma for getting my hat out of its box again this morning!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Rosie_PA said:


> Alright ladies, I'm going to bed :sleep: hope you all have a great afternoon!
> 
> :jo: and Angel- hoping I wake up to some good news!!!!:flower::flower:
> 
> 
> Xoxo

night :) x


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> ginny- :) its different, but i dont mind sharing! Yours may not have been that intricate or interesting, but beautiful bc you made a bubba!!! YAY! How you feeling???
> 
> Rosie :rofl::rofl: love your ideas!!!
> 
> :jo: i dont know how you pee on a stick, but if you rupture your bladder you're doing it wrong!!! :haha::haha:

this just made me snort so loudly in the middle of the office that I had to pretend I was sneezing and try not to laugh.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> ginny- :) its different, but i dont mind sharing! Yours may not have been that intricate or interesting, but beautiful bc you made a bubba!!! YAY! How you feeling???
> 
> Rosie :rofl::rofl: love your ideas!!!
> 
> :jo: i dont know how you pee on a stick, but if you rupture your bladder you're doing it wrong!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> hahahahaha :rofl::rofl
> 
> Its ok, the stick doesnt go anywhere it shouldnt:blush: its just that ive consumed a fair amount of liquid this morning...so im going to have a hard time trying not to pee until i get home!!!!
> 
> EDIT: and BTW...heartburn is NASTY. Think im going to have to go find myself some mylanta or something because it really is quite awful.....betchya its more bad karma for getting my hat out of its box again this morning!!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: good luck with all that!!


----------



## Melainey

Moooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggg ladies! Jaysus it only took me over an hour to catch up hahaha!!

Jayne& number2woohoo  hope you guys are feeling better Im very sad lately too :cry: I think it is to do with me being Homesick mainly but other reasons too obviously haha

Angel  If you are indeed 7DPO today maybe the spotting was implantation? Great sign if it was IB FX for you :angel: x

Newbie  Those temps are almost at the dementia stage please POAS already you are pregnant.. 2 thermometers me arse :winkwink: You like the taste of your own  Too much ? hahahaha :rofl: 

Mum2Q  I would LOVE a holiday .. Never know hehe it is tax time after all hehe :winkwink:

Maddy  hey hey Maddy :hi:

Ttcandexcited  Welcome symptoms look great

Woohoo  Turkey baster :rofl: :rofl: hahaha

Pammy - Hello Pammy :hi:

Rosie  NIghty Night sweet cheeks :winkwink:

My BITCH bag is just out of reach at the moment, when I get it you will hear from me  :rofl: SERIOUSLY!!?!

My DH hates when I fart but it doesn't stop me :rofl: I was raised by a family of farters and have learned from the best :winkwink: We are not a family of prudes :haha: 

2mums - :hugs: hope everything is ok, sorry for the loss xx GREAT story :haha: Love it !So glad you got your BFP :hugs:

Ginny  Hellllloooooo :hi:

As for me I still woke up cranky :haha: Didn't get any sex (partly my fault I am so stubborn and wouldn't give in haha) haven't had :sex: in days maybe that's why i'm cranky (lack of endorphins haha) 

I am feeling very very wet down there.... And when I put wet cm into FF and my mediumsoft open cervix it reckond that I was fertile but I couldn't possibly be i'm only on CD9 for fook sake haha and to make it worse we can't have :sex: for 3 days now cause SA :grr: So annoyed!! My hand is going to e getting a work out I suppose :rofl: :rofl: 

x


----------



## Newbie32

hahahahahaha number 2...i know how that feels.

My boss came into my office before and i am working on some seriously boring data at the moment and i was pissing myself laughing...he was like...ok...glad you're enjoying that sasha....erm....and just left my office!


Too. Funny.

:rofl: :rofl:

I will not pee. I will not pee. I will not Pee. I will not pee.


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Moooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggg ladies! Jaysus it only took me over an hour to catch up hahaha!!
> 
> Jayne& number2woohoo &#8211; hope you guys are feeling better I&#8217;m very sad lately too :cry: I think it is to do with me being Homesick mainly but other reasons too obviously haha
> 
> Angel &#8211; If you are indeed 7DPO today maybe the spotting was implantation? Great sign if it was IB FX for you :angel: x
> 
> Newbie &#8211; Those temps are almost at the dementia stage please POAS already you are pregnant.. 2 thermometers me arse :winkwink: You like the taste of your own &#8230; Too much ? hahahaha :rofl:
> 
> Mum2Q &#8211; I would LOVE a holiday .. Never know hehe it is tax time after all hehe :winkwink:
> 
> Maddy &#8211; hey hey Maddy :hi:
> 
> Ttcandexcited &#8211; Welcome symptoms look great
> 
> Woohoo &#8211; Turkey baster :rofl: :rofl: hahaha
> 
> Pammy - Hello Pammy :hi:
> 
> Rosie &#8211; NIghty Night sweet cheeks :winkwink:
> 
> My BITCH bag is just out of reach at the moment, when I get it you will hear from me &#8230; :rofl: SERIOUSLY!!?!
> 
> My DH hates when I fart but it doesn't stop me :rofl: I was raised by a family of farters and have learned from the best :winkwink: We are not a family of prudes :haha:
> 
> 2mums - :hugs: hope everything is ok, sorry for the loss xx GREAT story :haha: Love it !So glad you got your BFP :hugs:
> 
> Ginny &#8211; Hellllloooooo :hi:
> 
> As for me I still woke up cranky :haha: Didn't get any sex (partly my fault I am so stubborn and wouldn't give in haha) haven't had :sex: in days maybe that's why i'm cranky (lack of endorphins haha)
> 
> I am feeling very very wet down there.... And when I put wet cm into FF and my mediumsoft open cervix it reckond that I was fertile but I couldn't possibly be i'm only on CD9 for fook sake haha and to make it worse we can't have :sex: for 3 days now cause SA :grr: So annoyed!! My hand is going to e getting a work out I suppose :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> x

Talk about LAUGH OUT LOUD....

PMSL!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA 

Oh Melainey, how I have missed you! And yes, two thermometers...the trick is to try to turn them both on , and shove them in at the same time so DH doesnt whinge that there is too much beeping (if they beep basically together he just thinks its one!!!)


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha I couldn't give 2 F**ks it they beep :rofl: I deal with DH getting up at half 6 every morning he can deal with my beef at 6:10 hahaha


----------



## LLPM

Oh my goodness newbie...so funny! 

Melainey Melainey! Kind of inappropriate but HILARIOUS!! :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> Moooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggg ladies! Jaysus it only took me over an hour to catch up hahaha!!
> 
> Jayne& number2woohoo  hope you guys are feeling better Im very sad lately too :cry: I think it is to do with me being Homesick mainly but other reasons too obviously haha
> 
> Angel  If you are indeed 7DPO today maybe the spotting was implantation? Great sign if it was IB FX for you :angel: x
> 
> Newbie  Those temps are almost at the dementia stage please POAS already you are pregnant.. 2 thermometers me arse :winkwink: You like the taste of your own  Too much ? hahahaha :rofl:
> 
> Mum2Q  I would LOVE a holiday .. Never know hehe it is tax time after all hehe :winkwink:
> 
> Maddy  hey hey Maddy :hi:
> 
> Ttcandexcited  Welcome symptoms look great
> 
> Woohoo  Turkey baster :rofl: :rofl: hahaha
> 
> Pammy - Hello Pammy :hi:
> 
> Rosie  NIghty Night sweet cheeks :winkwink:
> 
> My BITCH bag is just out of reach at the moment, when I get it you will hear from me  :rofl: SERIOUSLY!!?!
> 
> My DH hates when I fart but it doesn't stop me :rofl: I was raised by a family of farters and have learned from the best :winkwink: We are not a family of prudes :haha:
> 
> 2mums - :hugs: hope everything is ok, sorry for the loss xx GREAT story :haha: Love it !So glad you got your BFP :hugs:
> 
> Ginny  Hellllloooooo :hi:
> 
> As for me I still woke up cranky :haha: Didn't get any sex (partly my fault I am so stubborn and wouldn't give in haha) haven't had :sex: in days maybe that's why i'm cranky (lack of endorphins haha)
> 
> I am feeling very very wet down there.... And when I put wet cm into FF and my mediumsoft open cervix it reckond that I was fertile but I couldn't possibly be i'm only on CD9 for fook sake haha and to make it worse we can't have :sex: for 3 days now cause SA :grr: So annoyed!! My hand is going to e getting a work out I suppose :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> x
> 
> Talk about LAUGH OUT LOUD....
> 
> PMSL!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Oh Melainey, how I have missed you! And yes, two thermometers...the trick is to try to turn them both on , and shove them in at the same time so DH doesnt whinge that there is too much beeping (if they beep basically together he just thinks its one!!!)Click to expand...

Aha. Synchronised oral/vagina thermometering. Now why isn't THAT an olympic sport.


----------



## LLPM

Angel...we see you!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> hahahahahaha number 2...i know how that feels.
> 
> My boss came into my office before and i am working on some seriously boring data at the moment and i was pissing myself laughing...he was like...ok...glad you're enjoying that sasha....erm....and just left my office!
> 
> 
> Too. Funny.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I will not pee. I will not pee. I will not Pee. I will not pee.

Bahahaha.


----------



## Melainey

LLPM said:


> Angel...we see you!!

She ran again :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Moooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggg ladies! Jaysus it only took me over an hour to catch up hahaha!!
> 
> Jayne& number2woohoo  hope you guys are feeling better Im very sad lately too :cry: I think it is to do with me being Homesick mainly but other reasons too obviously haha
> 
> Angel  If you are indeed 7DPO today maybe the spotting was implantation? Great sign if it was IB FX for you :angel: x
> 
> Newbie  Those temps are almost at the dementia stage please POAS already you are pregnant.. 2 thermometers me arse :winkwink: You like the taste of your own  Too much ? hahahaha :rofl:
> 
> Mum2Q  I would LOVE a holiday .. Never know hehe it is tax time after all hehe :winkwink:
> 
> Maddy  hey hey Maddy :hi:
> 
> Ttcandexcited  Welcome symptoms look great
> 
> Woohoo  Turkey baster :rofl: :rofl: hahaha
> 
> Pammy - Hello Pammy :hi:
> 
> Rosie  NIghty Night sweet cheeks :winkwink:
> 
> My BITCH bag is just out of reach at the moment, when I get it you will hear from me  :rofl: SERIOUSLY!!?!
> 
> My DH hates when I fart but it doesn't stop me :rofl: I was raised by a family of farters and have learned from the best :winkwink: We are not a family of prudes :haha:
> 
> 2mums - :hugs: hope everything is ok, sorry for the loss xx GREAT story :haha: Love it !So glad you got your BFP :hugs:
> 
> Ginny  Hellllloooooo :hi:
> 
> As for me I still woke up cranky :haha: Didn't get any sex (partly my fault I am so stubborn and wouldn't give in haha) haven't had :sex: in days maybe that's why i'm cranky (lack of endorphins haha)
> 
> I am feeling very very wet down there.... And when I put wet cm into FF and my mediumsoft open cervix it reckond that I was fertile but I couldn't possibly be i'm only on CD9 for fook sake haha and to make it worse we can't have :sex: for 3 days now cause SA :grr: So annoyed!! My hand is going to e getting a work out I suppose :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> x

Hey Melainey have a gander at my chart, last month I had an unexpected short cycle and ovulated on CD9. Normally always have a 28 day cycle. In fact have had for about the last 25 years till then except for a break of 9 months for Harrison, and a short break earlier this year (before a m/c). So it does happen. So go and say sorry and get going girl!


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Hahaha I couldn't give 2 F**ks it they beep :rofl: I deal with DH getting up at half 6 every morning he can deal with my beef at 6:10 hahaha

In case you are fertile, you might want to go deal with HIS beef. Ahem.


----------



## Melainey

OH DEAR! We may have to :sex: tonight whether he likes it or not hhahaha!! And I did have cramping two days ago??? OH NO I HOPE I DON'T MISS IT!!! 

Thank you woohoo :)


----------



## Melainey

number2woohoo said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha I couldn't give 2 F**ks it they beep :rofl: I deal with DH getting up at half 6 every morning he can deal with my beef at 6:10 hahaha
> 
> In case you are fertile, you might want to go deal with HIS beef. Ahem.Click to expand...

hahaha more like deal with his pork :winkwink:

EDIT: Go to google and there is a little football game in the picture :) Soooooo fun!( soccer for you australians :winkwink: )


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha I couldn't give 2 F**ks it they beep :rofl: I deal with DH getting up at half 6 every morning he can deal with my beef at 6:10 hahaha
> 
> In case you are fertile, you might want to go deal with HIS beef. Ahem.Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha more like deal with his pork :winkwink:Click to expand...

*snort*


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> Moooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggg ladies! Jaysus it only took me over an hour to catch up hahaha!!
> 
> Jayne& number2woohoo  hope you guys are feeling better Im very sad lately too :cry: I think it is to do with me being Homesick mainly but other reasons too obviously haha
> 
> Angel  If you are indeed 7DPO today maybe the spotting was implantation? Great sign if it was IB FX for you :angel: x
> 
> Newbie  Those temps are almost at the dementia stage please POAS already you are pregnant.. 2 thermometers me arse :winkwink: You like the taste of your own  Too much ? hahahaha :rofl:
> 
> Mum2Q  I would LOVE a holiday .. Never know hehe it is tax time after all hehe :winkwink:
> 
> Maddy  hey hey Maddy :hi:
> 
> Ttcandexcited  Welcome symptoms look great
> 
> Woohoo  Turkey baster :rofl: :rofl: hahaha
> 
> Pammy - Hello Pammy :hi:
> 
> Rosie  NIghty Night sweet cheeks :winkwink:
> 
> My BITCH bag is just out of reach at the moment, when I get it you will hear from me  :rofl: SERIOUSLY!!?!
> 
> My DH hates when I fart but it doesn't stop me :rofl: I was raised by a family of farters and have learned from the best :winkwink: We are not a family of prudes :haha:
> 
> 2mums - :hugs: hope everything is ok, sorry for the loss xx GREAT story :haha: Love it !So glad you got your BFP :hugs:
> 
> Ginny  Hellllloooooo :hi:
> 
> As for me I still woke up cranky :haha: Didn't get any sex (partly my fault I am so stubborn and wouldn't give in haha) haven't had :sex: in days maybe that's why i'm cranky (lack of endorphins haha)
> 
> I am feeling very very wet down there.... And when I put wet cm into FF and my mediumsoft open cervix it reckond that I was fertile but I couldn't possibly be i'm only on CD9 for fook sake haha and to make it worse we can't have :sex: for 3 days now cause SA :grr: So annoyed!! My hand is going to e getting a work out I suppose :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> x
> 
> Talk about LAUGH OUT LOUD....
> 
> PMSL!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Oh Melainey, how I have missed you! And yes, two thermometers...the trick is to try to turn them both on , and shove them in at the same time so DH doesnt whinge that there is too much beeping (if they beep basically together he just thinks its one!!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Aha. Synchronised oral/vagina thermometering. Now why isn't THAT an olympic sport.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

ID WIN!!!

I have gotten quite good at it over the last few days!!! And the gold medal goes to.... :jo: 

hahahahaha

I dont blame angel - there are probably about 50 pages to catch up on since this morning! I know this, because i, erm, dont seem to be getting through much of this reporting...erm....:blush:


----------



## Melainey

Naughty Naughty Sasha :winkwink: i may have to take your cane and whip you with it :winkwink: hehehe


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: at everything!!! but :jo: you would have to get the gold medal, im not sure i could even be that coordinated if i tried. Poor angel...all that reading!!! :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> OH DEAR! We may have to :sex: tonight whether he likes it or not hhahaha!! And I did have cramping two days ago??? OH NO I HOPE I DON'T MISS IT!!!
> 
> Thank you woohoo :)

its RUUUUMMMMPPPPPY PUUUUUMMMMMPPPPY time!!!

WOOHOOOO


----------



## Newbie32

I dont know what you are talking about....

:coffee:


----------



## Melainey

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

extremely long evil laugh..

And hang on a minute ....I have about bloody 50 pages each morning when I wake up to catch up on !! I WANT SYMPATHY!! :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry?

:ignore:


----------



## LLPM

I'm sure Melainey wouldn't mind filling angel in with her 'notes'! :)


----------



## Melainey

:jo: don't you bloody ignore me woman!!! :grr: 

I love my little notes haha!! They are very very useful Lucy  hahaha

DAMN YOU FF : My VIP has run out haha :cry: I may have to get another month? Does anyone actually pay for it?


----------



## Newbie32

Well i did...but that shouldnt be a surprise given i am a little OCD on the temping side of things hehehehe :jo::jo::jo:

Id never ignore you my dear xx i kinda like that emoticon tho!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

get to work :jo: somebody here needs to earn a living for all of us!!! 

melainey - i give you sympathy :holly: in the form of massive sore booby hugs :holly:


----------



## Newbie32

i do NOT need to wee. i do NOT need to wee. i do NOT need to wee. i do NOT need to wee. i do NOT need to wee. i do NOT need to wee. i do NOT need to wee. i do NOT need to wee. 

That is all.


----------



## Melainey

:ignore: 

I was walking down a lovely meadow the other day and this amazing long WATERFALL kept crashing and running... (doesn't really work over the computer does it hahaha :rofl: ) I am turning the tap on and off as we speak


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> i do NOT need to wee. i do NOT need to wee. i do NOT need to wee. i do NOT need to wee. i do NOT need to wee. i do NOT need to wee. i do NOT need to wee. i do NOT need to wee.
> 
> That is all.

I'm thinking of getting a lovely fountain installed in my back yard, so I can hear the tinkling sound of water.


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Well i did...but that shouldnt be a surprise given i am a little OCD on the temping side of things hehehehe :jo::jo::jo:
> 
> Id never ignore you my dear xx i kinda like that emoticon tho!!!

So what are the benefits of getting the paid VIP - I mean really, is it worth it?


----------



## Melainey

I don't know hey? Hmmmm


----------



## Newbie32

OMG!!!!

You women are NASTY!!!!

I can hear your evil laughs from here even with old :jo:s poor hearing and her hearing aids turned on low volume....

Im not sure re the VIP - but i wanted as much functionality as I could get so i just got it!!

EDIT: i think i might have an early mark today and head home soon anyway...its not like im getting much work done here am i!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Wheres the emoticon for 'currently feeling' thats 'busting' ??? This is supposed to be a pregnancy website.....there are women having to hold it in all around the world!!!


----------



## Melainey

How much was the VIP Sasha? :)

I hear ya on that one! We will have to make one up ....

Hmmmm probably :blush: :loo: together cause you pissed your pants hehehehehehehehe  

:ban:


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> You women are NASTY!!!!
> 
> I can hear your evil laughs from here even with old :jo:s poor hearing and her hearing aids turned on low volume....
> 
> Im not sure re the VIP - but i wanted as much functionality as I could get so i just got it!!
> 
> EDIT: i think i might have an early mark today and head home soon anyway...its not like im getting much work done here am i!!!!!

I just did the same - on the train already :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everybody! 

2mums, you had me laughing and crying in that! Awesome story!! 

Melainey- get to the bedroom!!!!! Haha

Tmi alert!!! Speaking of SA, is it ok for me to help DH with my mouth? Lol I'm terrible with me hands, but make up for it with what I can do with my mouth. Lol I just suddenly though that I hope it doesnt affect anything with the test??? 

Newbie, good luck holding your wee in!! Haha I'm also interested in the VIP, how much does it cost? i guess I'll wait to see if I miss it before I pay for it...

Edit: melainey, the google soccer is epic!! I have never seen one that is an actual game before! Nice!!


----------



## Melainey

Mum2Q hahahahaha we are TOO alike hahahaha!!! I wonder too!! When are you going for SA? Did you have 3 days off :sex: before hand?

Could you imaine how funny it would be if we all met upone day hahahaha!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

My highest is 31 so far.... That little fucker gets fast after a while!!! Haha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl: at making :jo: pee
mum2Q- you knew the story you goose!! hahahahaha
i cant imagine using your mouth would impact on anything, they'll be able to get their info with a little saliva!!


----------



## Newbie32

Halfway home and just realised I had tests in my car......I'm so thick....


----------



## Melainey

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> My highest is 31 so far.... That little fucker gets fast after a while!!! Haha


I know the little shit hahaha!!! Bloody fecker!


----------



## Newbie32

I think it was about $30 or $40 from memory...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> Mum2Q hahahahaha we are TOO alike hahahaha!!! I wonder too!! When are you going for SA? Did you have 3 days off :sex: before hand?
> 
> Could you imaine how funny it would be if we all met upone day hahahaha!!! :rofl:


Well I'm going glamping the October long weekend if anyone wants to join me!!!!! 

We did it on wed morning, got told that we dropped it off too early & wouldn't get accurate results, so do it again. So pissed off!!! We waited about 5 days for that one cos DH was away so I just told him to be good. Lol this time, we will wait til Monday, he's been away again, so will prob be 5 days again. But if I get randy to night, we might just wait 3-4 more. It's such a pain, cos no point doing it if preggy, but can't do it if the eggy needs the sperm... So it's just another waiting game, trying to dodge ov time...


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> 2mums, you had me laughing and crying in that! Awesome story!!
> 
> Melainey- get to the bedroom!!!!! Haha
> 
> Tmi alert!!! Speaking of SA, is it ok for me to help DH with my mouth? Lol I'm terrible with me hands, but make up for it with what I can do with my mouth. Lol I just suddenly though that I hope it doesnt affect anything with the test???
> 
> Newbie, good luck holding your wee in!! Haha I'm also interested in the VIP, how much does it cost? i guess I'll wait to see if I miss it before I pay for it...
> 
> Edit: melainey, the google soccer is epic!! I have never seen one that is an actual game before! Nice!!

I can see it now.

Doctor: "I'm terribly sorry, Mrs Quigley, we found traces of saliva in your husband's sample! We don't run this test for filthy minded oral sex participants!"


----------



## Melainey

What the hell is glamping hahahaha :rofl:

Oh I know I am only on CD9 but I think I may be ovulating early or maybe the EPO is making me more wet!! Hmmm


----------



## Melainey

hahahaha too funny woohoo :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

number2woohoo said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> 2mums, you had me laughing and crying in that! Awesome story!!
> 
> Melainey- get to the bedroom!!!!! Haha
> 
> Tmi alert!!! Speaking of SA, is it ok for me to help DH with my mouth? Lol I'm terrible with me hands, but make up for it with what I can do with my mouth. Lol I just suddenly though that I hope it doesnt affect anything with the test???
> 
> Newbie, good luck holding your wee in!! Haha I'm also interested in the VIP, how much does it cost? i guess I'll wait to see if I miss it before I pay for it...
> 
> Edit: melainey, the google soccer is epic!! I have never seen one that is an actual game before! Nice!!
> 
> I can see it now.
> 
> Doctor: "I'm terribly sorry, Mrs Quigley, we found traces of saliva in your husband's sample! We don't run this test for filthy minded oral sex participants!"Click to expand...

mrs quigley :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: just a bunch of sickos


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i'll bet mr paul has our angel working her lil bfp fingers to the bone packing and such!! although exciting and it needs to be done, we need her here!!! :haha: 
missed you today angel face!!!!


----------



## Melainey

I agree with 2mums!! - We miss your face "virtual of course" hehe :angel:


----------



## Pammy31

Hello Melainey :hi: :holly:


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Hello Pammy :flasher: :holly: :hi:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hahaha number 2 - hillarious!!! Omg, I'm almost rolling on the floor laughing at work!!! Hahaha

2mums, I know that I know, but it has really touched me! It makes me very emotional! 

Melainey, glamping is glamorous camping. I think newbie came up with it??? It's just camping with a really good set uP- hot showers, sleep in a van with a mattress, great food etc. lol


----------



## Melainey

THAT IS NOT THE WAY ONE SHOULD CAMP!!! :rofl:

When myself and DH go camping we do it proper old school and sleep in the back of a ute in a swag hehehehe :rofl: I love it ! Always nice and toasty :haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

The back of the ute is good, cos there is no leakage & you're not on he cold hard floor. You should do a road trip to the other side of the country lol


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> THAT IS NOT THE WAY ONE SHOULD CAMP!!! :rofl:
> 
> When myself and DH go camping we do it proper old school and sleep in the back of a ute in a swag hehehehe :rofl: I love it ! Always nice and toasty :haha:

The back of a ute sounds better than on the floor with sticks poking you in the back all night. 
I think I'd need a shower and toilet. The rest I could somewhat rough it. I have told Stu I want to take out kids camping - I loved it as a kid - so I should pick up some tips here.


----------



## Newbie32

Nah not me but someone on here did!!! Llpm maybe?

So I just made it home in time not to pee my pants and can report that there is not one skerik of a second line on that test...need I say I told you so???

Xx


----------



## Pammy31

so bloated on and off also gassy... feel bleh!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Oh how I wish I could haha! Where are you again? Somewhere sunnier than bloody bunbury i'm sure haha


----------



## Melainey

woohoo you can shower in the river haha (no soaps obviously) but rivers are so good to get nice and clean :) Or you have a pikey shower with baby wipes haha thats all the fun of it haha! I use to go to 5 day camping festivals and live off pikey showers and every now and again I would strip down naked in the field and use 2 X 2L water bottles and soap to wash myself hahaha!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

love glamping, and melainey, it is def the way it should be done!!! or else at a four seasons with plush bedding and room service and in room jacuzzi!!! :rofl: Thats our kind of lesbian camping, the other kind of lesbians, well they would camp the non glamorous way :rofl: 

mum2q- you are so precious!! ty!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: you could say i told you so, but wait til rosie wakes up!!! :rofl: I still expect some lines in the next few days for you, and angel!


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> woohoo you can shower in the river haha (no soaps obviously) but rivers are so good to get nice and clean :) Or you have a pikey shower with baby wipes haha thats all the fun of it haha! I use to go to 5 day camping festivals and live off pikey showers and every now and again I would strip down naked in the field and use 2 X 2L water bottles and soap to wash myself hahaha!

The river I might be able to cope with but 2 bottles of water on a field sounds ghastly!


----------



## Melainey

2mums you are too cute haha !! I love being DIRTY :winkwink: hehehehe 

Hah woohoo -When you have drank a bottle of whiskey before hand a shower in public is nothing hahahaha!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Nah not me but someone on here did!!! Llpm maybe?
> 
> So I just made it home in time not to pee my pants and can report that there is not one skerik of a second line on that test...need I say I told you so???
> 
> Xx

Oh poo :(


----------



## Melainey

P.s Sasha you are still sooooo DUFFERS!!! hehehe


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> P.s Sasha you are still sooooo DUFFERS!!! hehehe

I concur!!! Mrs:jo: Duffer Dufferson


----------



## Newbie32

Not according to the test!!!!!!

8dpo is ridiculous tho, not to mention not using fmu...

I will obey 2mums and test with fmu over the next few days and see how many times you get proven wrong!!!!

X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Not according to the test!!!!!!
> 
> 8dpo is ridiculous tho, not to mention not using fmu...
> 
> I will obey 2mums and test with fmu over the next few days and see how many times you get proven wrong!!!!
> 
> X

:rofl: You should know that i'm not often wrong, ask my OH!!! :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Nah not me but someone on here did!!! Llpm maybe?
> 
> So I just made it home in time not to pee my pants and can report that there is not one skerik of a second line on that test...need I say I told you so???
> 
> Xx
> 
> Oh poo :(Click to expand...

Nope, I used wee's, promise ;) :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Nah not me but someone on here did!!! Llpm maybe?
> 
> So I just made it home in time not to pee my pants and can report that there is not one skerik of a second line on that test...need I say I told you so???
> 
> Xx
> 
> Oh poo :(Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I used wee's, promise ;) :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

PMSL :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

good, wouldnt want a ruptured colon!!!:haha:


----------



## Melainey

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Nah not me but someone on here did!!! Llpm maybe?
> 
> So I just made it home in time not to pee my pants and can report that there is not one skerik of a second line on that test...need I say I told you so???
> 
> Xx
> 
> Oh poo :(Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I used wee's, promise ;) :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl: hahahaha oh fook hahahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Hehehe :blush:


----------



## Melainey

I can see you lurking Angel :winkwink: she must be trying to catch up hehehe!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I confess that I have been guilty of using the word document to catch up too. Lol maybe angel is doing the same. I hAve no problem not showering, not washing my hair is a deal breaker for me tho!! If I had a choice between shampoo or soap, shampoo would win hands down!!


----------



## Melainey

Doesn't bother me at all not to wash my hair that often ( I had dreadlocks for 2 and half years haha and only washed once every 2 weeks sometimes once a week haha :rofl: ) I shall find a photo and show you :happydance:

Fook ladies I think I may be close to O'ing I am sooooooooooooooo bloody horny haha!! Or maybe it's because I am deprived of :sex: hahaha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I think angel is checking in, trying to stay updated during breaks while working and packing. she'll have a hell of a lot to say im sure after dinner!! hahaha 

i need to wash my hair, and my body! i love a good hot :shower: about to take one actually


----------



## Melainey

Here are some golden oldies of me and my dreadies :) (I LOVE MOUSTACHES) hehe

I loved my green hair :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







196090_10150117203998768_5696206_n.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 10









190784_10150117203798768_3849903_n.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 10









156705_473108693767_6822394_n.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 9









kissface.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ginny83

Nice pics Melainey! You weren't joking about being hairy! hehe kidding


----------



## Melainey

hahahahahaha I told you Ginny :winkwink: hehehehehe


----------



## Newbie32

Pmsl xxx

Love it how we pay out on each other!

Could use a :jo: nap! Assume it's too early to go to bed now since angel bagged me out for wanting to go to bed at about 7.30 last night!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

wayyy to early :jo: its friday night footy night!!! :headspin::headspin: And OH made a yummy lamb casserole for dinner in the crock pot, smells freaking delicious!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Bummer. I am one tired old :jo: 

Its been a long week!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Honest to god I can't keep up with you girls. My poor little eyes can't read quick enough. :coffee: It must be the time difference because everytime I jump on here I have 30 pages to read! Or none of you girls are working and your sitting on the computers :laugh2: 

Hope you all had a great friday. THE WEEKEND IS HERE (well for you lot, my day is only starting). I hope the weekend brings lots of :bfp: or if not then plenty of :sex: to turn that negative into a positive! 

DAY 9 dpo for me. Not long now before I can test. A friend of mine just announced that she is pregnant again. Her 1st child is only 5mths old. 2 babies in 11mths. That is fast working. Happy for her, sad for me :cry: how does she get 2 and I can't even get 1??? But I wont let that get me down. I have a new theory for this month if it is negative. I am going to get really drunk and do it in the back seat of a car! How many times have you heard that works ??? :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi- melainey and i dont work at the moment, the others are just trying to get fired :rofl:

FX!!! I love your backseat of the car idea, worked wonders for heaps of people!!! And i know all lot of drunk girls that got knocked up too!! Best plan i've heard yet! :rofl: 
Sorry to hear about your friend, well not sorry, but sorry how it made you feel, i know the feeling, seems like everyone is announcing their pregnancy these past few months!! Not fair!!!!! (ok maybe i dont have the right to say that these days, but sometimes i forget i got my bfp, and still get annoyed that all my friends are further along and already have one or two, and it took so long to get this bfp) Grab some grog and hop in the car!!!! :haha:


----------



## Melainey

Yea we are jobless haha! :happydance:

Ah no I know what ya mean Kiwi .. It's horrible that everyone else seems to get pregnant and that we can't as of yet but it will happen :) :happydance: You don't have long now till you can test :happydance: Lucky lucky you :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Hope you're duffers kiwi!!!

I'm worried about angel! So rare to not have a check in from her.... I hope that witch hasn't rocked up....


----------



## LLPM

Haha... Yeah kiwi it sucks. During Every TWW for the last 9 months for me at least one friend has announced a pregnancy!! It sucks and it's so hard to be happy for them, it really does rip your heart out each time! Fx'd this is your month!! :)


----------



## Newbie32

How has your birthday been lucy?

Hope it was fab xxx

Ps everyone, 16 guests! People must like reading our old :jo: dribble!!!


----------



## LLPM

Hi newbie, it's not been too bad thanks! Have been at home all day with just the girls though so its just been a normal day! Going to have dinner with friends tonight after the girls are bathed & in bed, so that should be nice. A friend just dropped round with some lovely flowers too! :) 
Poppy keeps asking where my cake is & where all my presents are lol. Had to explain birthdays aren't the same when you get older! Bless her, she seemed a bit sad!


----------



## Newbie32

Aw, that's so sweet!!!! Bless x

Hope you have a fabulous dinner!

XX


----------



## SJayne22

Morning ladies!!! Honestly I have spent so long trying to catch up this morning! DH rolled over to see me on my ipod and said did you even go to sleep? Haha

Had a bit of a mare too, well blonde moment! I usually drive to work in bare feet and its about half an hour then put my heels on when I get to work. Except, this morning??? No shoes!!! So que me driving all the way home again! Still made it to my desk for 902 :lol: 

So what about that 15 year old!!! As soon as I read that, I was like, watch yourself!!! :lol: Made me laugh to see your reactions, I mean, could you be any further off the mark!!! Rant over!

2mums - I was fascinated by your tales and love the little 3 part installments to keep us on the edge of our seats! :lol: Especially love 'baby batter'! Can I use that???

Angel + Newbie I still have high hopes for you guys, especially with your symptoms Newbie! FX massively for you!! And everyone else in the 2ww!!

I have a job lol but I'm already leaving so what are they gonna do?? Fire me??? :lol:

Ok so today I feel revitalised, I was hungry for breakfast and am meeting my lovely dad for lunch today! He is the one I am going to miss the most! But he says it will be an adventure so I have to go and see! Got my leaving party tomorrow night and helping to bail my mums hay tomorrow afternoon so might find it a bit tight for time to check in for tomorrow!

Kiwi - I am so exactly on the same page as you!!! You are happy for them, who wouldn't be, but it's still never fair!! Still, lets hope this month is our month!!!

Hi to everyone else I didn't mention! Love to all Mwah Xxxxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Morning jayne, lovely to see you've got some of your chipper back Hun!

I'm a notorious barefoot driver too, and in fact have a pair of "emergency heels" in my office for days such as these!!!! 

Hope you have a great day Hun x

Oh, you can add to my symptoms, mega bitch! Just fully lost it at my poor dh who was being difficult about dinner! Oops. I seem to have my zero tolerance cranky pants on!!!


----------



## Maddy40

OMG I'm going to have to write down the page number when I log out, so I know where to start reading again when I log on next time! 

TMI alert for what's below!
Two nice lines on the OPK a bit early as it's CD12 but will be putting DH to work later anyway. I have to work 6am tomorrow so it's now or never... It's so hard to know when to strike with the rumpy-pumpy, especially as we are a bit older and DH needs (ahem) a long 'recovery time' between sessions :)
Our SA results were pretty crap, I always put it down to DH's nerves. The nurse stood outside the door of his cubicle the whole time, I think he only squeezed out a measly droplet or two. They weren't letting me anywhere near the cubicle so no 'helping' possible, but I think that's a brilliant idea!


----------



## Newbie32

Ooooh, gl maddy catching that egg! 

That's terrible bout the nurse! Surely they understand these things can be a bit awkward for our fellas and could just give them some privacy!!!

FX for a may baby for you too x


----------



## Melainey

Oh Jayne :rofl: That is why I love pubic transport :haha: Never forget your shows then :winkwink:

Maddy - You get to it girl :sex: I am waiting onmy old goat to come home from work (and evern though we are technically "fighting" he is getting RAPED in the sack (no pun intended) hehehe :haha: Oh and I hear ya about the bloody page number haha Bloody chatter boxes :blush: hehe


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne- so happy to see you happier, and umm forgetting your shoes..priceless, i am guilty of that, i rock up to the gym in flip flops, oopsy!! Your party and time with your mum and dad sound just perfect, enjoy every second!!! 
Glad you enjoyed my story, i enjoy telling it to those that want to hear and are curious! Baby batter is all yours, i actually stole it from another lesbian couple, but its just perfect, actually makes the stuff sound decent :haha::haha:
Llmp- a day with your girls sounds wonderful, although the norm! And how cute is Poppy, asking where your cake and presents were!! Adorable! I hope you have a very enjoyable night out with your friends!!! :flower::flower::flower:
:jo: been thinking about angel too, but bc she keeps popping in on the list, i still think she's just busy working away and will come in and show her face soon, and if that :witch: knows whats good for her she will have stayed away from our angel!!! 
Maddy- your poor hubby!! that nurse deserves a swift kick up the clacker!! but you get on that :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: i think you can add pregnant to your symptom list! then DH will understand too!! so whats for dinner at your house?


----------



## SJayne22

Melainey said:


> Oh Jayne :rofl: That is why I love pubic transport :haha: Never forget your shows then :winkwink:
> 
> Maddy - You get to it girl :sex: I am waiting onmy old goat to come home from work (and evern though we are technically "fighting" he is getting RAPED in the sack (no pun intended) hehehe :haha: Oh and I hear ya about the bloody page number haha Bloody chatter boxes :blush: hehe

Thanks melainey thats reeeeeaaaaalllllll helpful!!!! :lol:

Ok I'm about to rant again! So its actually a hot day in the uk for once so I wear a dress! But, I sit in a room with 4 sweaty men who insist on having the AC like a f***** fridge in here!!!! Its ridiculous!!! I think people in the uk are allergic to hot weather!!!! Can't wait until I'm in oz!!! It's making my good mood slither away!!!! GGGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> :jo: i think you can add pregnant to your symptom list! then DH will understand too!! so whats for dinner at your house?

Hahaahaa....nah, he's just being a difficult shit cos he's had a shit week...that's nice dear, now get over it and cook me dinner!!! 

Hehehehehe...the truth is that I'm feeling tired and lazy and can't be arsed to get off the lounge so he's stuck with my jobs tonight!

The menu? Roasted pork loin in sage and onion seasoning with steamed greens....mmmmmmm


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> Jayne- so happy to see you happier, and umm forgetting your shoes..priceless, i am guilty of that, i rock up to the gym in flip flops, oopsy!! Your party and time with your mum and dad sound just perfect, enjoy every second!!!
> Glad you enjoyed my story, i enjoy telling it to those that want to hear and are curious! Baby batter is all yours, i actually stole it from another lesbian couple, but its just perfect, actually makes the stuff sound decent :haha::haha:
> Llmp- a day with your girls sounds wonderful, although the norm! And how cute is Poppy, asking where your cake and presents were!! Adorable! I hope you have a very enjoyable night out with your friends!!! :flower::flower::flower:
> :jo: been thinking about angel too, but bc she keeps popping in on the list, i still think she's just busy working away and will come in and show her face soon, and if that :witch: knows whats good for her she will have stayed away from our angel!!!
> Maddy- your poor hubby!! that nurse deserves a swift kick up the clacker!! but you get on that :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


Thanks! I'm trying to soak up as much family time as I can!!

Maddy _ GET ON IT!!!!! My DH always accuses me of being a :sex: addict!! :lol: But :sex: is just the best!!! Cant wait for :witch: to get out of here so we can get beck to it hehe!!


----------



## SJayne22

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> :jo: i think you can add pregnant to your symptom list! then DH will understand too!! so whats for dinner at your house?
> 
> Hahaahaa....nah, he's just being a difficult shit cos he's had a shit week...that's nice dear, now get over it and cook me dinner!!!
> 
> Hehehehehe...the truth is that I'm feeling tired and lazy and can't be arsed to get off the lounge so he's stuck with my jobs tonight!
> 
> The menu? Roasted pork loin in sage and onion seasoning with steamed greens....mmmmmmmClick to expand...

That sounds amazing!!!! Yummm!!!


----------



## Newbie32

He better not burn it.....Or there will be trouble!!! :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl: that does good, and i doubt he dare burn it :haha: not with evil :jo: on the loose


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> :rofl: that does good, and i doubt he dare burn it :haha: not with evil :jo: on the loose

Bahahhahahaha

:jo: needs to go find her 'I'm a nice lady hat' again, brb xx


----------



## Newbie32

Lucky I changed hats cos he didn't steam the veggies properly and if :jo: had been in her other hat there might have been trouble!!!

:):):):):):)

Edit: in fairness to me, is it hard to put veggies in steamer, turn dial for time and press start??? Erm. NO!!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i can never do the vege properly when steaming, its OHs job!!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i can never do the vege properly when steaming, its OHs job!!

12 mins!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i can never do the vege properly when steaming, its OHs job!!
> 
> 12 mins!!!!Click to expand...

no each vege cooks at a diff time!!! leave your poor DH and me alone ok, steaming vege are obviously not our fortay :coffee:


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i can never do the vege properly when steaming, its OHs job!!
> 
> 12 mins!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no each vege cooks at a diff time!!! leave your poor DH and me alone ok, steaming vege are obviously not our fortay :coffee:Click to expand...

Pmsl.....it's ok, he got there in the end :haha:

Bedtime yet?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i can never do the vege properly when steaming, its OHs job!!
> 
> 12 mins!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no each vege cooks at a diff time!!! leave your poor DH and me alone ok, steaming vege are obviously not our fortay :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Pmsl.....it's ok, he got there in the end :haha:
> 
> Bedtime yet?Click to expand...

NO!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha: you old hag!! Its friday!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh, ok...darn it...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry lovelies have not had a chance to jump on all day meetings at recess and lunch and after school then dinner with MIL and now at Capitol theatre about to see 'a chorus line' I know I'll have lots to catch up on tomorrow!!! Update a little more pale spotting but still no AF :) miss you all terribly! Will jump on before bed to have a quick catch up! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Yawn :sleep:


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Sorry lovelies have not had a chance to jump on all day meetings at recess and lunch and after school then dinner with MIL and now at Capitol theatre about to see 'a chorus line' I know I'll have lots to catch up on tomorrow!!! Update a little more pale spotting but still no AF :) miss you all terribly! Will jump on before bed to have a quick catch up! Xx

Glad you are ok angel and even more glad no af!!

Have a lovely night x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey - those pics are aweomse! I love how you have a nice big fringe with the dread locks - I've never see that before, love it!

Kiwi - yeah, some work, some don't...the ones that do just get on here anyway. lol it's pretty fast paced. It'd good though, cos someone is always online, so everyone can just chat about random stuff and you can just add to what you want to or start your own topic! good times. good news about your friend, but totaklly understand what you mean! a pang of jealousy would go through me!

Newbie - people will gvet on here and get to a point where they think 'i'm not joining here, these girls are a pack of bitches! hahaha we should put a notice in the title of the thread 'BYO Bitch Badge' lol -hahaha about your DH's vegies! haha lucky for him you're changing hats when you leave here! hahaa

LLPM - glad you've had a nice birthday. Poppyis a cutie!

Jayne - haha poor thing, very blonde moment! I wear two layers at work in winter, a shirt then a long vest type thing, part of the uniform, one day i just flat out forgot my vest....looked so weird waling around all day half dressed... work is only 7 mins from home, but i couldn't be stuffed going back. lol At least I had shoes though! hahaha you need a break, you poor love!

Maddy - pretty crap about the nurses... and I don't see why you can't be in there... it's not like you're going to do anything in there that he's not! stupid rules!! As for page numbers, I don't ever sign out, just leave it open all the time, that way I just refresh the page I'm on and it updates. 

Angel, glad AF has gone away! Does baby dance still line up with your new Ov date?!

Oh by the way Melainey, did you get the messages before about not using lube as it's bad for spermies?? I just didn't know if you saw or not & thought it was pretty important advice to be passed on!! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Melainey - those pics are aweomse! I love how you have a nice big fringe with the dread locks - I've never see that before, love it!
> 
> Kiwi - yeah, some work, some don't...the ones that do just get on here anyway. lol it's pretty fast paced. It'd good though, cos someone is always online, so everyone can just chat about random stuff and you can just add to what you want to or start your own topic! good times. good news about your friend, but totaklly understand what you mean! a pang of jealousy would go through me!
> 
> Newbie - people will gvet on here and get to a point where they think 'i'm not joining here, these girls are a pack of bitches! hahaha we should put a notice in the title of the thread 'BYO Bitch Badge' lol -hahaha about your DH's vegies! haha lucky for him you're changing hats when you leave here! hahaa
> 
> LLPM - glad you've had a nice birthday. Poppyis a cutie!
> 
> Jayne - haha poor thing, very blonde moment! I wear two layers at work in winter, a shirt then a long vest type thing, part of the uniform, one day i just flat out forgot my vest....looked so weird waling around all day half dressed... work is only 7 mins from home, but i couldn't be stuffed going back. lol At least I had shoes though! hahaha you need a break, you poor love!
> 
> Maddy - pretty crap about the nurses... and I don't see why you can't be in there... it's not like you're going to do anything in there that he's not! stupid rules!! As for page numbers, I don't ever sign out, just leave it open all the time, that way I just refresh the page I'm on and it updates.
> 
> Angel, glad AF has gone away! Does baby dance still line up with your new Ov date?!
> 
> 
> Oh by the way Melainey, did you get the messages before about not using lube as it's bad for spermies?? I just didn't know if you saw or not & thought it was pretty important advice to be passed on!! :)

Lol mum2q!!

Or maybe they'll just think there's something wrong with Australians. Hehehe...

Gosh I'd love to go to sleep now but 2mums thinks I need to open a can of harden the [email protected]&$ up instead I think!!!!


----------



## Melainey

:jo: Would you like me to tuk you in Nanna and read you a bed time story :happydance: 

Mum2Q you are too funny haha :rofl: Thank you :) I miss my dreadies something terrible but couldn't imagine getting married with them :rofl: Stupid I know but it took us about 2 weeks to comb the bloody things out haha soooooo painful!!! Yeah I got the message about the lubey lube thank you :) 

Glad you are ok Angel :angel: :hugs:

As for me I just had an amazing Pork sausage but in my Bun :winkwink: hhehehehehe and tonight was the first time we did NOT have to use lube!! hehehe I think the EPO is working wonders even if it doesn't help conceive it sure does help with the dryness (I have never ever really been overly wet? ) We did use a small bit of saliva at the beginning I am assuming that is ok???

x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yes! damn straight!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> :jo: Would you like me to tuk you in Nanna and read you a bed time story :happydance:
> 
> Mum2Q you are too funny haha :rofl: Thank you :) I miss my dreadies something terrible but couldn't imagine getting married with them :rofl: Stupid I know but it took us about 2 weeks to comb the bloody things out haha soooooo painful!!! Yeah I got the message about the lubey lube thank you :)
> 
> Glad you are ok Angel :angel: :hugs:
> 
> As for me I just had an amazing Pork sausage but in my Bun :winkwink: hhehehehehe and tonight was the first time we did NOT have to use lube!! hehehe I think the EPO is working wonders even if it doesn't help conceive it sure does help with the dryness (I have never ever really been overly wet? ) We did use a small bit of saliva at the beginning I am assuming that is ok???
> 
> x

:rofl::rofl::rofl: you should be right melainey, glad you and dh worked it out!:haha: EPO is great isnt it?!


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> :jo: Would you like me to tuk you in Nanna and read you a bed time story :happydance:
> 
> Mum2Q you are too funny haha :rofl: Thank you :) I miss my dreadies something terrible but couldn't imagine getting married with them :rofl: Stupid I know but it took us about 2 weeks to comb the bloody things out haha soooooo painful!!! Yeah I got the message about the lubey lube thank you :)
> 
> Glad you are ok Angel :angel: :hugs:
> 
> As for me I just had an amazing Pork sausage but in my Bun :winkwink: hhehehehehe and tonight was the first time we did NOT have to use lube!! hehehe I think the EPO is working wonders even if it doesn't help conceive it sure does help with the dryness (I have never ever really been overly wet? ) We did use a small bit of saliva at the beginning I am assuming that is ok???
> 
> x

Keep the spit to a minimum too missy!! Saliva is bad for spermies too...they are pretty sensitive these little swimmers eh? Can't have this, can't ave that! Don't see our eggs being so particular...just saying...

I'm still awake at least! Solid effort for old :jo: hahahha

Edit: I can't talk about going to bed anymore because it makes my eyes close in anticipation!!! It's getting closer to temp time!! Wooooooooooooohooooooooooooo


----------



## Melainey

Hahahaha :rofl: I LOVE it haha The natural lube is Great :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

well I started EPO the day before or same day as you, and I am a couple of days behind you in my cycle, but I'm feeling a bit wet too. DH is home, little fella is tucked into bed, house is clean, washing is done, I think I might head in to bed....but not for sleep! haha we will see how the EPO works for me! I know I'm pretty randy! haha

and by the way 2 mums, I read your whole 3 part story out to DH and he was fascinated! thinks it's awesome! 

every time I laugh he's like what? who's that? what are they doing? haha he's taking a liking to you girls! I I don't sound like me one day, it's probably him....so if I start being super nice, you'l know something's up! haha :haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> :jo: Would you like me to tuk you in Nanna and read you a bed time story :happydance:
> 
> Mum2Q you are too funny haha :rofl: Thank you :) I miss my dreadies something terrible but couldn't imagine getting married with them :rofl: Stupid I know but it took us about 2 weeks to comb the bloody things out haha soooooo painful!!! Yeah I got the message about the lubey lube thank you :)
> 
> Glad you are ok Angel :angel: :hugs:
> 
> As for me I just had an amazing Pork sausage but in my Bun :winkwink: hhehehehehe and tonight was the first time we did NOT have to use lube!! hehehe I think the EPO is working wonders even if it doesn't help conceive it sure does help with the dryness (I have never ever really been overly wet? ) We did use a small bit of saliva at the beginning I am assuming that is ok???
> 
> x
> 
> Keep the spit to a minimum too missy!! Saliva is bad for spermies too...they are pretty sensitive these little swimmers eh? Can't have this, can't ave that! Don't see our eggs being so particular...just saying...
> 
> I'm still awake at least! Solid effort for old :jo: hahahha
> 
> Edit: I can't talk about going to bed anymore because it makes my eyes close in anticipation!!! It's getting closer to temp time!! WooooooooooooohoooooooooooooClick to expand...

really?!?! I never knew spit was bad... I often do that! I'll be telling him that I need more special attention beforehand! haha lucky me!;)


----------



## Melainey

Bloody hell haha Our eggs are defo not that fussy hahaha!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> well I started EPO the day before or same day as you, and I am a couple of days behind you in my cycle, but I'm feeling a bit wet too. DH is home, little fella is tucked into bed, house is clean, washing is done, I think I might head in to bed....but not for sleep! haha we will see how the EPO works for me! I know I'm pretty randy! haha
> 
> and by the way 2 mums, I read your whole 3 part story out to DH and he was fascinated! thinks it's awesome!
> 
> every time I laugh he's like what? who's that? what are they doing? haha he's taking a liking to you girls! I I don't sound like me one day, it's probably him....so if I start being super nice, you'l know something's up! haha :haha:

enjoy!!!:sex::sex::sex: we should all do commercials for EPO, sales would be up!!! Im glad your DH enjoyed the story too, it is an interesting one, and one i enjoy more now these days its actually worked finally!! 
:rofl: at him pretending to be you here, hahahahaha
my OH is getting to know most of you all as well, she loves the forum, and loves it for me, it keeps me busy while she needs to study!! but she is always asking me why i laugh randomly!!! 

:jo: proud of you!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I know!

Word is he should NOT go down on you before the rumpy pumpy because saliva is bad!

They're gonna have to bring in the big guns and get that foreplay happening...or if short on time go the sperm friendly lube!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks 2 mums, it's amazing what an old coot can do when she puts her mind to it!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

what was the name of that 15 yr old from earlier???


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> what was the name of that 15 yr old from earlier???

Erm...something about lovebabyhope?


----------



## Newbie32

Babyhopealive.....


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> what was the name of that 15 yr old from earlier???
> 
> Erm...something about lovebabyhope?Click to expand...

ok good to know ;)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Babyhopealive.....

babyhopealive - weird name for what she was on about :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, plus posts from january about thinking she was pg and freaking out about parents etc.....in ttc threads ffs!!!!

Inappropro!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i know i just :coolio: and saw that, same exact posts too. wtf not ok!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Indeed. Surely people have better things to spend their time doing!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

omg , she started like 18 threads in Jan and another few this week. i wish i could punch her in the face -- dont judge me


----------



## Pammy31

i agree.... did you see my post to her


----------



## Newbie32

Hahahahaahahaha :grr:


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah you were much politer than I'd have been pammy!

And llpm too! Patience of saints x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

she was told by like 18 people in january to get some contraceptives, i think i can safely assume, she did not, and still relying on that tried and true trusted pulling out method :nope:


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> she was told by like 18 people in january to get some contraceptives, i think i can safely assume, she did not, and still relying on that tried and true trusted pulling out method :nope:

Cos 15 year old boys have all the control in the world right!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> she was told by like 18 people in january to get some contraceptives, i think i can safely assume, she did not, and still relying on that tried and true trusted pulling out method :nope:
> 
> Cos 15 year old boys have all the control in the world right!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> she was told by like 18 people in january to get some contraceptives, i think i can safely assume, she did not, and still relying on that tried and true trusted pulling out method :nope:
> 
> Cos 15 year old boys have all the control in the world right!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Of course I wouldn't know.....

Was no where near boys at 15 :blush:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> she was told by like 18 people in january to get some contraceptives, i think i can safely assume, she did not, and still relying on that tried and true trusted pulling out method :nope:
> 
> Cos 15 year old boys have all the control in the world right!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I wouldn't know.....
> 
> Was no where near boys at 15 :blush:Click to expand...

i wasnt really either, :blush: hahaha but they have no control at the best of times, let alone at 15!!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> she was told by like 18 people in january to get some contraceptives, i think i can safely assume, she did not, and still relying on that tried and true trusted pulling out method :nope:
> 
> Cos 15 year old boys have all the control in the world right!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I wouldn't know.....
> 
> Was no where near boys at 15 :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> i wasnt really either, :blush: hahaha but they have no control at the best of times, let alone at 15!!Click to expand...

:rofl:

Well I might have been somewhere near em....hehehehe....


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> she was told by like 18 people in january to get some contraceptives, i think i can safely assume, she did not, and still relying on that tried and true trusted pulling out method :nope:
> 
> Cos 15 year old boys have all the control in the world right!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I wouldn't know.....
> 
> Was no where near boys at 15 :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> i wasnt really either, :blush: hahaha but they have no control at the best of times, let alone at 15!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Well I might have been somewhere near em....hehehehe....Click to expand...

somewhere near them, under them, on top of them, sideways, backwards, under water, i dont know what you're talking about :haha::blush:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Well i will sleep well now!!! Hehe ;)

Had a quick stalk of that silly little girl. Unfortunately it's people like her who get pregnant at 16, are terrible parents and just keep on breeding. And we will be paying for her to sit home on her ass, drinking, smoking and neglecting her tribe of children. Then the. Ext generation will think that's normal. It's a Terrible shame. 

Well I'm out ladies. Sweet dreams! Xxxxxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

you know what i wasnt near, was a ttc to conceive freaking forum bitching and worrying about pregnancy!!! bc i wasnt an idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

SLUTS :rofl: shame on you :winkwink: hehehehe Clearly that "child" wanted a bloody child of her own! Makes me sick when they actually get pregnant by trapping their 15 year old "boyfriend" by having babies and then there are women like us struggling to have babies! There was this American movie once before based on a true story ( was bloody great, one of those lower budget movies that don't make it to cinema just to TV and are on in the afternoons :happydance: ) andit was about i think these 5 kids of about 12-15 making a pact to lal get pregnant at the same time! And they all did! Was pretty sad when everyone found out about it and the media got involved and the babies fathers didn't want anything to do with them! Just annoys me!! Rant over :) :flasher:

:flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher:


----------



## Newbie32

Hahahha...yes me too! Craziness at 15 hanging round these boards!!

Almost sack time for me too I reckon, nearly 10!!! Good effort for :jo: I reckon!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey ive seen that movie and i agree with your rant as well as mum2qs rant!!! 
goodnight you sleepy bums, excellent effort :jo: couldnt be more proud


----------



## Newbie32

Enjoy your RP mum2q!!!!

Fx that angels witch stays far away, and we shall soon see what temp is doing tomorrow...can't see it rising any further...

Night my special ladies! Sweet dreams when you get there...

Ps' Rosie, when you wake up, I told you so! But may poas tomorrow anyway to prove a point ;)

Mwaa Mwaa xxx


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight my lovely ladies love you all xxxxx I'm off to get me some sack ;) hehe xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

My goodness - trust you lot to develop verbal diahreah on the one day I can't log on often enough to catch up! Love you all though - I'm usually just as bad!

No time to comment on everything as it is 11:56pm and I should so be asleep eyes falling out of head!

But...

2mums - thanks for sharing your story :) A great read - loved every chapter - you and OH will be great mums!

Melainey - PMSL at your Pork sausage comment - oh dear! :blush:

LLPM - hope your bday was great! A day with your girls sounds lovely!

Sasha - looking forward to reading your post in the morning reOAS 2mums got her bfp at 9dpo - hoping you will be just as lucky!

Ginny - nice to see you - hoping that little bean is still sticking firmly in place and not causing too much MS! From memory it was you who introduced us to the word 'glamping' :)

2woohoo - loving your comments - especially waterfall ones teasing poor old incontinent :jo: :rofl:

Maddy and Kiwi- I hear you re: catching up on pages! It has taken me several goes today - each time I think I'm caught up there are another 10 pages to read! LOL!

Rosie - you'll be waking up soo - hope your morning is awesome!

Jayne - laughed so loudly about your shoes comment - my DH once went to school with only boxer shorts - very embarrassing :)

Pammy - Hoping you're well and that all your symptoms will lead to a bfp!

Mum2Q - I read that saliva can kill sperm - hoping it was false info and that your SA was not affected!

Lisa - missed you today - hope you are well and that your weekend is lovely!

What a day I have missed - 15 year olds on BnB - who would have thought! Crazy!

TTCand excited - welcome - you'll love it hear!

AFM still no AF and spotting has stopped for now too - will POAS again in morning and let you all know the moment I am awake of the outcome!

So so sorry if I have missed anyone!!! But I think I have done pretty well for someone who didn't even use a word doc!

Love you all and will hopefully be able to pop on a little tomorrow - although I will warn you I am going to 15 open homes now - booked in a few extras and then have a 40th at night so will be MIA for a fair bit of the day! Love it that you all missed me today - I missed you all too - terribly!

Tired now and very much need to hit the sack!.. only 6 hours til temp time! xx


----------



## Pammy31

i just got a positive opk. supposed to be 5dpo?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel - excellent memory, all that catch up and figuring out where we got 'glamping'!! Nice! Glad you enjoyed the story too, s'cuse all the TMI :rofl: 
I'm so excited for you, I really see a :bfp: in your future. And 15 open houses, my oh my, you will be a busy one! FX you find the right one for you and DH!!! Cant wait to hear all about them! Have an excellent Saturday, and we all did miss you today! :hugs:

I'm off to bed too, OH says i'm being a bitch, apparently my hat is glued to my head, and my badge to my :holly:, so i'm banished to bedroom now!! :haha: Alone! :nope: :rofl: Nighty night!!!!

edit: morning rosie- think its your day off, so you had a sleep in! yay!! see ya later, how'd the steelers go?!?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pammy31 said:


> i just got a positive opk. supposed to be 5dpo?

not ignoring you pammy, i never had luck with OPKs, but i'm sure the others can shed some light when they wake up!


----------



## number2woohoo

What is this word document of which you all speak?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

SJayne22 said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> Oh Jayne :rofl: That is why I love pubic transport :haha: Never forget your shows then :winkwink:
> 
> Maddy - You get to it girl :sex: I am waiting onmy old goat to come home from work (and evern though we are technically "fighting" he is getting RAPED in the sack (no pun intended) hehehe :haha: Oh and I hear ya about the bloody page number haha Bloody chatter boxes :blush: hehe
> 
> Thanks melainey thats reeeeeaaaaalllllll helpful!!!! :lol:
> 
> Ok I'm about to rant again! So its actually a hot day in the uk for once so I wear a dress! But, I sit in a room with 4 sweaty men who insist on having the AC like a f***** fridge in here!!!! Its ridiculous!!! I think people in the uk are allergic to hot weather!!!! Can't wait until I'm in oz!!! It's making my good mood slither away!!!! GGGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

SJAYNE22 (sorry still trying to get use to everyone's names) 
First bit of sunshine and the UK/IRE gets naked!!! 
We only get about 2 days of it a year and summer is then officially over. The temps in Ireland were 25c today (and coming from Rockhampton that is winter weather). I myself nearly stripped down. I still wear a singlet, shirt and jumper in the middle of summer but incase I don't see it until I come home at Xmas I stripped to get some of the sunshine. Becasue it's so rare the UK/IRE people are not ready nor are they prepared for it.
How long are you over here for? Is it work or holiday or are you at the Olympics? You certainly have picked a brilliant time to be there.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Trying2b2mums said:


> Pammy31 said:
> 
> 
> i just got a positive opk. supposed to be 5dpo?
> 
> not ignoring you pammy, i never had luck with OPKs, but i'm sure the others can shed some light when they wake up!Click to expand...

I am the OPK (ovulation prediction kit??? I hope) Queen. I have relied on them every month now for the past 10mths. I have used the digital ones (where you get a lovely little smiley face when you are at your highest LH levels) and I have used the normal ones where you get the 2 lines. I personally like the smiley face ones. I wear glasses/contacts so first thing of a morning it is a struggle making sure I don't miss the toilet let alone trying to see 2 blue lines so the digital ones are very easy. It tells you your highest 2 day levels which usually happen before ovulation. So basically when you see the smiley (its like giving you a little wink) you have to have sex in the next 48hrs. 

I myself usually ovulation day 12. So I start testing on day 8 (just incase I am early). I then get my smiley faces on day 10 and day 11. My cycles are short enough and because I need to keep having my day 3 and day 19 bloods for the Fert Clinic I find these great. 

I tried the temp charting and suck at that. I either forget or do it wrong or can't read the thermometer and judging my CM is not good either. I Keep forgetting what I am suppose to be looking for and by the time I have my research done my "window" is closed.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

PS - GOOD MORNING GIRLS (though its nearly bedtime here LOL)

PPS - is there another Sasha on here? My name is Sasha too. It's funny as I only know one other girl called Sasha but she spells it with a C and the other ones I know are boys. It's quite weird seeing my name :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I am just going to write heaps and fill up all the pages before you girls wake up and while I can get a word in LOL :)

My day today was pretty good. It was busy enough so the time went quick. I am waiting though for it to get dark so i can see if it is a full moon as there was plenty of weirdos out and about. The weather has been perfect as well. Blue skies and sun shining what more could you ask for?

I am now sitting down watching the olympics. Not sure what I am going to do after sunday when it is finished. I might have to take up a hobby to fill in my days :) LOL or maybe I will take up hammer throwing. Those girls look pretty strong. 

I had sausages and mash for my dinner. It was yum.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I have a friend coming over from home in the next 3 weeks so can't wait for that. I am hoping she has bought me a care pack of twistees, clinkers, violet crumbles and burger rings. I am hanging out for them. 

So now I have bored you all with a little bit of my life I will let you get back to it and I will try and catch up tomorrow!!!

HAVE A FANTASTIC SATURDAY EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol! Yeah, I'm Sasha . Not to be confused with newbie, nana, or :jo: which are my common aliases on this thread!!

The girls have been coercing me into poas! I'm afraid it's :jo: 2 and girls 0 today cos it's another bfn!!!

I'm telling you ladies, I'm not feeling duffers!!!

Glad you have had a good day kiwi :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Oh forgot to mention that tonight is the euro millions with a top prize of 190 MILLION EUROS.... I have 2 tickets in it. So if you don't hear from me for the next few days I am off buying an island, a jet plane and being Brad and Angelina and buying a few kids!! :)
Fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Newbie32

GL!!!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> Lol! Yeah, I'm Sasha . Not to be confused with newbie, nana, or :jo: which are my common aliases on this thread!!
> 
> The girls have been coercing me into poas! I'm afraid it's :jo: 2 and girls 0 today cos it's another bfn!!!
> 
> I'm telling you ladies, I'm not feeling duffers!!!
> 
> Glad you have had a good day kiwi :)

Gosh you do have a lot of aliases and that is only what they call you here..... you should see what they say off line.... LOL Just joking.


----------



## Newbie32

kiwipauagirl said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Lol! Yeah, I'm Sasha . Not to be confused with newbie, nana, or :jo: which are my common aliases on this thread!!
> 
> The girls have been coercing me into poas! I'm afraid it's :jo: 2 and girls 0 today cos it's another bfn!!!
> 
> I'm telling you ladies, I'm not feeling duffers!!!
> 
> Glad you have had a good day kiwi :)
> 
> Gosh you do have a lot of aliases and that is only what they call you here..... you should see what they say off line.... LOL Just joking.Click to expand...

Hahahahahaha :rofl: :rofl: 

;)


----------



## Maddy40

Ah Newbie well at least you can go about your day without being harassed by us now :)

DH was so exhausted last night that bd wasn't even an option. I got up for work at 5am and will be here all day, so seems we will have missed the window for this month. Which puts us out until prob Nov as hubs is going away.... [insert really really RUDE words here].... :(


----------



## Newbie32

Oh maddy I'm so sorry! Can you bd tonight? Maybe it won't be too late x


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Just checked my numbers :cry: I didn't win.
Looks like its back to work in the morning for me. ONE PERSON IN UK WON 190million can you imagine that???? Oh what you could do with all that money......
maybe its Jayne??? She is in the UK????


----------



## Newbie32

Ooooh, lovely temp spike number2!!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi loves!!! We are slammed at work today (9 hrs down, 3 to go) so I just wanted to pop on and say hello!!!! Miss you all!!!! Xo

Angel- Fx'd!!!! Waiting for a :bfp: :happydance:

2mums - steelers lost!!!!! Booooo! Sorry you got banished to your room, alone!!!! :nope:

Melainey - hi :flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher:

Maddy- that stinks! No chance for :sex: tonight???

:jo: - everything crossed for a :bfp: even though you feel out, your chart looks awesome, I think your bean is being shy! How's your belly and heartburn today???? Any better????

Pammy - Hmmm, that is interesting that you got a + opk, few things could be happening ... you may have ovulated earlier than you think, or you may be preggy, I have hear that once you are preggy they will stay positive. Or you may have not yet released the egg which is why you are still having the lh surge, or you may have been wrong the first time and are just now getting ready to ovulate.

Mum2Q - I think a little bit of saliva shouldn't be a big deal! :spermy:

Kiwi- how are you??? Sorry you weren't the big winner

number2- the word document is what Melainey does to catch up on posts she missed. She opens up a blank document and types as she reads everyones posts she missed! Quite brilliant!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Morning Rosie cheeks :)

Not feeling sickly this morning, just seem to have a bit of a cold, runny nose, sore throat etc.

That heartburn can stay well away! Very unpleasant...

Pammy, I knw you stopped temping but it might be worth just temping for a couple more days to see if you see a spike? I seem to recall your temps were quite low before when you had your chart up, like 36.21? Which is what I would expect pre o not post...anyways, just an idea and get to :sex: just in case!!

Edit: on the plus side, my chart is leveling off so at least I knw I'm not headed toward a low grade fever!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, just to let you know if you wanted to buy VIP for ff, you can get it through their Facebook page for 24.95 a year ;-)

Xx


----------



## LLPM

Pammy I agree with newbie. A lady on another thread always had false surges before her actual ovulation but she got a true positive OPK when it was combined with ewcm! Don't rely solely on the OPK's. They don't work for everyone and temping & checking CM is much more reliable! What CD are you on now? Do you know when you usually ovulate, remember everyone's cycles are different so even if you have a 30day cycle, it doesn't mean you O on CD15, there's a chance your LP could be shorter like mine. I have a 34 day cycle generally but I don't ovulate til day 23/24. If I were you keep temping and using FF, if nothing else you'll learn about your body and how it works at different stages of your cycle.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all I hoped to surprise you all with a bfp today - sadly the :witch: had other ideas! I'm out :cry:. Going to make the most of my day though and enjoy he house hunting :) Ginny am hoping you are right and the first day of this cycle is the first day of my pregnancy!

Love to all xx


----------



## LLPM

So ladies you'll notice my temps are rising?! I started temping vaginally this cycle and I know temps are generally higher but I didnt think my temps would be this high at CD6?? I've never had a temp above 98.0 before O so it's a bit weird?!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh angel :cry: I'm so sorry to hear that xx

I really hope this is the first day of your pg, and on the positive side your lp is getting longer too xxx I think I might be joining you in a few days...

Good luck house hunting! I hope you find a fantastic new home for yourself and Paul and the little bean that will hatch in a couple weeks xxxxx


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> So ladies you'll notice my temps are rising?! I started temping vaginally this cycle and I know temps are generally higher but I didnt think my temps would be this high at CD6?? I've never had a temp above 98.0 before O so it's a bit weird?!

Weird!!!

I'm always around 36-36.3 pre o...but this is whyI temped both ways this month so I wouldn't go mad off the v data! I wanted to still be able to benchmark and compare...

Are you sure you aren't duffers???


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, dh this morning as I'm tapping away on iPad ' morning ladies, how's the virtual mothers group going today' lol! 

Quite true ;)


----------



## LLPM

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi all I hoped to surprise you all with a bfp today - sadly the :witch: had other ideas! I'm out :cry:. Going to make the most of my day though and enjoy he house hunting :) Ginny am hoping you are right and the first day of this cycle is the first day of my pregnancy!
> 
> Love to all xx

So sorry to hear that angel!! It's hard going on CD1, go easy on yourself today. 
Looking at your chart, I think FF was wrong to move your ovulation day! generally your LP doesn't change much month to month unless you are taking something to increase it. I think because it only reached 8days on your chart you can assume the O day is wrong! Hope you find a beautiful home today! Don't get blown away in the wind!! 
:hugs: xx


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I hoped to surprise you all with a bfp today - sadly the :witch: had other ideas! I'm out :cry:. Going to make the most of my day though and enjoy he house hunting :) Ginny am hoping you are right and the first day of this cycle is the first day of my pregnancy!
> 
> Love to all xx
> 
> So sorry to hear that angel!! It's hard going on CD1, go easy on yourself today.
> Looking at your chart, I think FF was wrong to move your ovulation day! generally your LP doesn't change much month to month unless you are taking something to increase it. I think because it only reached 8days on your chart you can assume the O day is wrong! Hope you find a beautiful home today! Don't get blown away in the wind!!
> :hugs: xxClick to expand...

I agree, I'd take out the ewcm that was late and leave it as a note, because we and you are pretty sure you o'd earlier!


----------



## LLPM

Newbie32 said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> So ladies you'll notice my temps are rising?! I started temping vaginally this cycle and I know temps are generally higher but I didnt think my temps would be this high at CD6?? I've never had a temp above 98.0 before O so it's a bit weird?!
> 
> Weird!!!
> 
> I'm always around 36-36.3 pre o...but this is whyI temped both ways this month so I wouldn't go mad off the v data! I wanted to still be able to benchmark and compare...
> 
> Are you sure you aren't duffers???Click to expand...

Yeah, my cover line is usually 97.6 and my early temps are usually way below that. I found it weird because the first temp on the chart is 97.9 (orally) which is very high, my O temps are usually around there. ! I wouldn't think I'm preggers considering I've just had a period but I haven't tested?!


----------



## LLPM

Forgot to say I've had cramping the last two days too after the bleeding stopped?! That's very unusual for me?


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> So ladies you'll notice my temps are rising?! I started temping vaginally this cycle and I know temps are generally higher but I didnt think my temps would be this high at CD6?? I've never had a temp above 98.0 before O so it's a bit weird?!
> 
> Weird!!!
> 
> I'm always around 36-36.3 pre o...but this is whyI temped both ways this month so I wouldn't go mad off the v data! I wanted to still be able to benchmark and compare...
> 
> Are you sure you aren't duffers???Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, my cover line is usually 97.6 and my early temps are usually way below that. I found it weird because the first temp on the chart is 97.9 (orally) which is very high, my O temps are usually around there. ! I wouldn't think I'm preggers considering I've just had a period but I haven't tested?!Click to expand...

Very strange! I've heard on women being duffers and still having a period...but I don't know how else to explain high temps!!!


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Forgot to say I've had cramping the last two days too after the bleeding stopped?! That's very unusual for me?

I think I would test just to be sure! I think bleeding and cramping are more common in ectopic pregnancies? Where's Rosie when we need her! I'm not sure tho...and don't want to freak you out, but temp styling high has to mean something....


----------



## Pauls_angel

FF fixed now :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Test Lucy - what a lovely bday present that would be for you! Xx


----------



## LLPM

Nope not pregnant! Wish my body would just settle down and stop confusing me!


----------



## Newbie32

Grrrr.....it's so frustrating when it's unexplainable!!

XXX


----------



## LLPM

Yeah I guess I'll wait til tomorrow & see! It's times like this I wish I didn't chart then I wouldn't get so stressed out about it. Lol


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi all I hoped to surprise you all with a bfp today - sadly the :witch: had other ideas! I'm out :cry:. Going to make the most of my day though and enjoy he house hunting :) Ginny am hoping you are right and the first day of this cycle is the first day of my pregnancy!
> 
> Love to all xx

0h Angel, I'm sorry. I was so certain you were going to post a pic of a great big :bfp:, darn :witch:, I hate her. This is just crazy! We are way over due for a :cloud9:. So I think you will have to buy the in-laws some ear plugs so they don't hear the :sex:....hahahaha. Fx'd this is the first day of your pregnancy!!!! Happy house hunting!!!!! Xoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lucy- whew!!! Thank goodness no ectopic! Those are bad news bears!!!! :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls - hoping you can help?!?! DH is at chemist looking for some lube for us, just wondering what the sperm friendly lube is called again?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy &#8211; someone (maybe nana?) mentioned you have low temps, I would BD and you will prob see a temp rise in the next day or so and crosshairs should appear in about 3-4 days. 

Angel &#8211; Go girl! Great catch up! Haha I would have been over it at that time of night, but would be so hard to catch up today if you didn&#8217;t! Good luck with the open houses! No need to worry about our last SA as they didn&#8217;t test it cos the courier was going to be too long after I dropped it off, now we have to do it again next week, and be late to work for it and DH will be on his own! Haha I&#8217;ll look into getting some TTC lube before O just as an added help (although, like Melainey, I am feeling VERY slippery down there since EPO, so that might be enough to get some good fertile CM going!)

2 mums &#8211; don&#8217;t worry, DH tells me that all the time, usually when I&#8217;m like that at home, he cops it and then gets to a point where he just gets a bit sad and I have to make a conscious effort to go and say I&#8217;m sorry, I&#8217;m being a total jerk&#8230;. Love me still? Lol One more question, I just wondered what your little one is going to call you both &#8211; I assume it will be Mum & Mum, but just wondered if you&#8217;re going to have any special names to differentiate between you two&#8230; like Mum & Mummy or Mama or Mumsie (that&#8217;s what I call my mum quite often) Not that you need that, and I&#8217;m sure it is something that would happen over time when little ones start talking, but I&#8217;m just curious! &#61514;

Kiwi &#8211; just shorten names, call us whatever you like! You will pick up eventually, we will all pick up who you&#8217;re talking about, and if you get it wrong, you&#8217;d just hope we don&#8217;t have our bitch badges/hats on as you will cop it!!!!! Haha just kidding &#61514; If you want to get into temping, we&#8217;ll be great support. I didn&#8217;t do it for 11 months, and now absolutely love it. I could go on an ad and sell it I reckon! Haha everyone on here gets so excited about it that it&#8217;s all we want to do, and it&#8217;s hard to forget about it when it&#8217;s the first thing you think of all day. I&#8217;d recommend trying it, you will really benefit from knowing where your cycle is up to (even though you already do from OPKs) but every thing helps! Also, one other thing &#8211; on the first page, Angel has turned her first post into an updated list of who we are and where we&#8217;re up to. It also has real names & birthdays for anyone who wanted to share, so you can always use that cheat sheet! 

Nana, your temps still look great! I&#8217;m really hoping that your unduffered feeling goes away, you might be one of the lucky ones that only get MS for a couple of weeks at the end of the first trimester! Or not at all like number 2!!!

Maddy &#8211; so sorry about missing your window! I think when you&#8217;re back together, just BD if possible as a last ditch effort, you never know, you might jag a late Ov!!

Rosie &#8211; Hi!!!! Hope your day is going great! Xoxox

Angel &#8211; just read about AF &#8211; sooo sorry! Hope you&#8217;re ok! That&#8217;s good, keep up that positive attitude!! &#61514;

LLPM &#8211; check out Nana&#8217;s temps &#8211; there is a big difference in the temps, I&#8217;d say it&#8217;s accurate, just go with it, and remember that individual temps don&#8217;t mean anything, it&#8217;s the trend over time.


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hi girls - hoping you can help?!?! DH is at chemist looking for some lube for us, just wondering what the sperm friendly lube is called again?

Conceive plus is one...


----------



## LLPM

Thanks mum2Q!! I think you're right, it just seemed weird for me! You think you're in tune with your body and can roughly predict temps etc....then BAM!! it all screws up!! Lol. I'm hoping higher temps are a good sign. Generally they are a sign of higher progesterone (am I right Rosie?) hopefully my body's having a better go at producing higher levels of FSH and then the LH when ovulation comes round!! :) we'll see.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks nana! 

Lucy, just try to relax. I know it's near impossible, but you will be differs very soon, so just try to focus on other positives in the meantime! Maybe put your mind into planning a fun family weekend next week when dh is home!!

Edit: also, I just checked my chart, and it has similar temps to yours. It might be different for you, but it's not too high, so might just be a difference in your cycle this month. Maybe it's your turn for a BFP!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Dang - sorry to hear that, Angel.
I was so sure it was your month! This month is a new beginning x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi :rofl: at you taking up hammer throwing :rofl: love it! sorry about that lotto, was keeping my fx you'd win and remember your new friends :rofl: 
:jo: patience, keep pee'ing and you'll get a bfp!!! temp is still up, wouldnt it be dropping by now if not duffer mcdufferson?!? And again, cold and fly symptoms = preg symptoms!!! 
maddy :hugs: least you have us to keep you company, although can't help you with the bd thing, i mean me and OH could hook something up for you but dont think thats really up your alley, :rofl::rofl::rofl: (no pun intended) :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Rosie- damn thought you had the day off! hope you saw and did some interesting stuff all with positive outcomes!!! Sorry bout them steelers, im sure they're just keeping their cards close to their chest! :haha:
Angel :hugs::hugs::hugs: damn that :witch: I hate her!! This has to be the first day of your pregnancy!! FX for a easy painless AF and on to more :sex::sex::sex:
mum2q- we've talked about what the bub will call us, and done research on two mum names and what kids end up doing etc.. i still have an accent sometimes so it wouldnt be out of this world for there to be a mom and a mum, but from we can tell the little ones actually just work it out for themselves, they pick their own names, sometimes its different, sometimes they are the same but you can tell by inflection, or if they yell mum and the 'wrong' one answers they say ' noooo not you, other mum' :rofl: so we'll just see where our little one takes us and what they decide, but in the beginning ill probably be mum or mummy, i'm mumma to the dogs so that might stick too, and OH likes muzzy (but i dont :haha:) but whatever she wants, but if its coming from me sometimes it still turns out like mom/mommy, so little one might pick up on that! Who knows!!! Bit confusing though hey 
Had brekky, caught up here, but now i'm being ordered to get dressed by OH we're going out, errands, shopping, and im going to slip in a pedicure, a much needed pedicure!!!!! 
Be back later. Hope everyone has an excellent day!! Sorry if i missed anyone!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Morning 2 mums....my temp has been all over the place at 9dpo in other months, but generally doesn't drop off until the day of af...which is weds, so time will tell!

Surely if these were pg symptoms it wouldn't be bfn!!!!!

Maybe we can wish me duffers! I'll give it a go ;-)

Have a great day and enjoy your pedi!

X


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies :happydance: :flasher:

2Woohoo &#8211; I use a word doc to catch up every morning cause all these bloody chatter boxes talk too much haha :rofl: I don't like not getting most things in on my update :winkwink: hehehe

Kiwi &#8211; I like your style :winkwink: getting in before we wake up :winkwink: oh and Ireland is always full of weirdos no need for full moons :haha: I have had my fair share of stalkers :trouble: (no joke haha) Newbie :jo: is another Sasha :happydance: Have you tried burger bites back in Ireland? Much nicer than burger rings  Have a nice sleep :hugs:

:jo: you are only early YOU ARE DUFFERS!!! :happydance: Thank you about FF that is sooooo much cheaper than the site :grr: HOw dare they do that haha!!

Maddy &#8211; Oh my god NO !!! YOU SHOULD HAVE RAPED HIM!!! :trouble: :cry: Just :sex: tonight if you can hopefully you haven't missed your window :) :hugs:

Rosie &#8211; Helllooooooooo :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher:

Angel &#8211;I&#8217;m so sorry the bitch arrived! Gosh I hate her :hugs: Enjoy your house hunt and I hope you find your perfect family home :happydance: Oh and as for the earplugs :winkwink: I have been living with BIL for 8 months now and he hasn&#8217;t heard us yet :winkwink: hahaha I&#8217;m normally very very noisy but you can be quiet when you want to be hehehehe :rofl:

LLPM &#8211; Maybe you should take your temp vaginally and orally tomorrow and see what the difference is between them ? So sorry your body is messing you about :cry: It is horrible not knowing :cry: :hugs:

Pammy &#8211; Yeah I say keep on :sex: incase you haven&#8217;t ovulated yet :happydance: (always nice to have :sex: hehehe )

2mums :rofl: :rofl: nice offer for Maddy hahahahah enjoy your pedicure :hugs:

As for me this morning ... Temps are still down so haven't O'd early :) But still got my :sex: time in last night and a really nice stiffy in this morning too hehehehe I love morning glories even if I am tired it's not for long hehehe I think we will leave the SA till next month or maybe even after I O cause I really do not want to miss it this month :happydance: And also I am feeling extra horny the past week so no :sex: for 3 days will kill me :haha: I have been having the most random dreams about glitter cocaine and suicide pacts and murder it has been a little weird the past 2nights hahahah!! :rofl:

x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hey :flasher: what on earth is glitter cocaine???


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2 mums - I'm hearin ya! I think it's the kind of thing that will develop over time. you can tell a kid to call you something, but they will always end up saying what they like. They will say something cute or cheeky one day and it will stick. It will probably even change along the way, my sisters kids always go through phases of what they call her... its mum then mummy then mamma, They will find a way to let you know which one they want, just the same as they do with mums & dads! I think the most important thing for your OH is to not EVER take it to heart if the child wants you instead of her as it's just the same as a kid wanting their mummy instead of daddy or vice versa, but doesn't mean they think she's any less of a mum than you are... only saying that as being the non-bio mum it would be easy to have a 'moment' if she can't settle the baby etc. I'm sure you both talk about this kind of stuff anyway, you seem to have a very supportive relationship, I just thought I'd throw my 2 cents worth in as I just know you guys will be the best at making this work!!

Newbie - You won't necessarily have a BFP with symptoms at this stage, symptoms are caused mainly by the high levels of progesterone rather than the HcG. So your high temps would be explained, and your MS relatred to that without having the HcG swtrong enough..


----------



## Melainey

I haven't got a clue Dawn :rofl: It was a bucket of what we thought was glitter and looked like glitter but turned out it was a new drug called glitter cocaine haha now I could not imagine trying to snort normal cocaine let alone glitter hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> I haven't got a clue Dawn :rofl: It was a bucket of what we thought was glitter and looked like glitter but turned out it was a new drug called glitter cocaine haha now I could not imagine trying to snort normal cocaine let alone glitter hahaha :rofl:

You crack me up! I thought glitter cocaine was a new drug I hadn't heard of yet....I could just see myself interrogating patients, "ma'am are you sure you haven't taken any drugs???? Not even any that were pretty and sparkily and looked like glitter????????" BAHAHAHA :rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Omg! I had a rough day at work- between me and the doctor we saw 86 patients in 12 hrs!!!! Ugh!!! And I have to do it all over again tomorrow!!!! I wanna be a stay at home mom and Im not even duffers yet!!!! :nope::cry:


----------



## Melainey

Rosie_PA said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> I haven't got a clue Dawn :rofl: It was a bucket of what we thought was glitter and looked like glitter but turned out it was a new drug called glitter cocaine haha now I could not imagine trying to snort normal cocaine let alone glitter hahaha :rofl:
> 
> You crack me up! I thought glitter cocaine was a new drug I hadn't heard of yet....I could just see myself interrogating patients, "ma'am are you sure you haven't taken any drugs???? Not even any that were pretty and sparkily and looked like glitter????????" BAHAHAHA :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahahahah :rofl:haha I don't have any control over what I dream about haha but after dreaming about the glitter cocaine I dreamt about a haunted hotel so if there is such a thing as glitter cocaine i'm staying away from it haha :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Awwww no Rosie :cry: Don't you wish you were a bum like me hahahah!! :rofl: 

I seen this pic on facebook and had to share with you guys :haha: :rofl: 

(please don't take offence) :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey you crack me up you crazy gal!!! Hilarious...good to hear you've been well shagged! You go girl!!

Mum2q...isnt progesterone always high at this stage? So basically not pg symptoms, just pre witch symptoms?

Sometimes this ttc business leaves me feeling like a daft twat....


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh Melainey you are too funny!!! I'm ready for us all to be duffers. We could seriously write a book about all this TTC nonsense. In high school they make it seem like everyone is preggy the first time they touch a weiner!! Meanwhile it takes months of doing it like :bunny::bunny:s!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Omg! Someone please go to the smiley page and tell Me what pic you see next to sex


----------



## Melainey

Sasha - YOU'RE CRAZY heheheheh mwaahhahahahaha :rofl:

Rosie - Is it the :test: icon?


----------



## Newbie32

Hey? Confused! Isn't test next to sex?


----------



## Rosie_PA

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_c46c79c6.jpg


----------



## Rosie_PA

No instead of the sex icon, it is a picture of 2mums!!!!!!! Bahahahhahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Sasha - YOU'RE CRAZY heheheheh mwaahhahahahaha :rofl:
> 
> Rosie - Is it the :test: icon?

Uh huh...you better believe it baby, certifiable ;)

:jo::jo::jo:


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie cheeks have you been playing with 2mums piccie???


----------



## Rosie_PA

Does it show up like That on your screen?! Type :sex. And see what shows up


----------



## Rosie_PA

:sex:


----------



## Melainey

hahahahahahahaha 

bahahahahahahahah Thta is too funny Rosie :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: hahahahahaha


----------



## Melainey

No I get the normal one haha! Did you change that ???


----------



## Rosie_PA

No! And now I'm the bunny!!!! Wtf?!?!?


----------



## Melainey

hahaha your computer is possessed :rofl: Maybe it is because you and 2mums have sex like bunnies?


----------



## Newbie32

Ok now I am thoroughly confused!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

sorry to confuse you :jo: so when I go to the smiley icon page, instead of the sex/BD icon, I see a pic of 2 mums. And instead of the bunny, I see my profile picture!!!! My iPad must have snorted some of melaineys glitter cocaine!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol! Mine are a but ******** too...I've got :flasher: about 8 times!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ok enough of this craziness I have to go to bed. I will restart my possessed iPad and hope for the best!!! Xoxo goodnight ladies :flower:


----------



## Newbie32

And :holly: a few as well, mostly in Xmas! How appropro...


----------



## Newbie32

Sweet dreams ms Rosie cheeks! X


----------



## Rosie_PA

BAHAHAHA at least it's not just me!!!! Goodnight!! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight Rosie cheeks x :sex: hahaha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

mum2q- we havent crossed that bridge, i dont think she's thought of that, thankfully! But we'll discuss it when the time gets closer, as i know there will be times when the child prefers the other, or one of us wont be able to calm her/him, joys of parenting!! :haha: Your so thoughtful, and i love and appreciate it!!! :hugs: 
:rofl: glitter cocaine, def sounds like something that LA invented!!! 
I've seen a bunch of gayby stuff, sometimes its hilarious! 
I dont mind being the :SEX: icon, :rofl: and lets be honest, you guys dont mind either :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I already thought of you as the :SEX: symbol :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

On another note I have a throbbing pain in my VAGINA!!?????!!! haha what could this be?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

left over pork sausage :blush: 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I should have chewed it a little better hey :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

So I would like your thoughts ladies (and please 2mums don't get angry/sad I love ya :) )
I am getting re-married in Ireland because I didn't have any of my family there with my first wedding (which was sad :cry: ) Is it ok t go a little over the top even though it is my Second wedding? All your thoughts appreciated :) x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I can be happy for you and sad for myself at the same time, no worries!!! :haha: I think in most situations the answer would be no, but it seems like you had your 'lesser' wedding already (couldnt think of a better word, sorry), so you are due for a big family wedding extravaganza!! I say go over the top, make the most of it, let it be a glorious celebration not only for you and DH but for your family that wasn't there for the first one!! Do it!!!!! And ty for your consideration, i love ya too. I'm very very happy and excited that you will celebrate your wedding/marriage with your family finally!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

edit: just rememeber if and when you get a chance to vote for 'my' [gay] marriage, please allow it!!!:hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Awwwwww thank you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Yeah I was thinking that ... like my mam said not to worry about the whole wedding again but just to have a massive party but I really would like to do it all again for them :) They seen a little on skype but the signal was so bad that it dropped out just after we said "I do " :rofl: I am looking up wedding dresses as we speak haha :haha: It is going to be so long away probably next year sometime but it is nice to get started looking at it :) I may even get a wedding planner book this time around hehehe ! I was also thinking of getting a dress that is too small so I will HAVE to lose weight for it hahaha!! 

x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yeah get a planning book, and bridal mags, and the whole kit and kaboodle!!! Your mum will love it all once its happening and she'll be glad you didnt listen to her :haha: How exciting!!! I can see why you'd want to start early, and good idea about the dress, just small enough to motivate but not small enough to make it impossible then it becomes depressing :rofl: We'll all help plan!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

time for my nana nap, have a trivia night later for fundraising for our friends local soccor league, should be fun, last year was a riot!!! :sleep: see ya soon, bc ill have to check in before i go


----------



## Melainey

yaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy :) Lots of helpers <3

Have a Lovely nap 2mums :hugs: :kiss: Have a great night at the charity event with your glass of non alcoholic wine :winkwink: heheh xx


----------



## SJayne22

Kiwi - I wish I won it! Was meant to get a ticket but forgot lol*

Newbie - your temps look fabulous! Yeah I got VIP but can't remember how much I paid. Let's hope you get that Bfp soon!*

Angel - I'm sorry about the witch! I was so confident that it was your month!

Maddy - I hope it's not too late! Gl getting that sticky bean*

Ll - I know the feeling about your body messing you about! I agree with melainey About taking the two temps! I'm quite tempted to do it myself!

Rosie - that sound like such hard work! I really admire you for doing that sort of work because I'm so squeamish. Good job! Hope you get that break soon from bun in the ovenosis lol

Melainey - I agree with 2mums, we waited to migrate until we had got married so that I could have a big family day. I think you should go with it and celebrate it big style! I was so glad I did and you won't regret it : )

Morning to everybody else today! Don't know why I'm up do early! Dh has already shouted at me for banging a door at 5:45! I had a bit of pain down there and when I checked my tampon it was almost completely dry from the whole night? Maybe it will pick up again as its only been 3 days and could have used a panty liner tbh! Sorry if tmi! It's also all dark brown with no clots which is very Wierd for me but maybe my body is just getting in to a proper routine!

Went to bed angry last night, so the night before last we were messing around but I didn't feel like I could o because I often can't when af is in town. But I helped him! Last night after dinner we are watching tv and I get my toy out and start showin him I feel like it, he goes to sleep!!! 45 mins later he wakes up, goes to the l


----------



## SJayne22

Kiwi - I wish I won it! Was meant to get a ticket but forgot lol*

Newbie - your temps look fabulous! Yeah I got VIP but can't remember how much I paid. Let's hope you get that Bfp soon!*

Angel - I'm sorry about the witch! I was so confident that it was your month!

Maddy - I hope it's not too late! Gl getting that sticky bean*

Ll - I know the feeling about your body messing you about! I agree with melainey About taking the two temps! I'm quite tempted to do it myself!

Rosie - that sound like such hard work! I really admire you for doing that sort of work because I'm so squeamish. Good job! Hope you get that break soon from bun in the ovenosis lol

Melainey - I agree with 2mums, we waited to migrate until we had got married so that I could have a big family day. I think you should go with it and celebrate it big style! I was so glad I did and you won't regret it : )

Morning to everybody else today! Don't know why I'm up do early! Dh has already shouted at me for banging a door at 5:45! I had a bit of pain down there and when I checked my tampon it was almost completely dry from the whole night? Maybe it will pick up again as its only been 3 days and could have used a panty liner tbh! Sorry if tmi! It's also all dark brown with no clots which is very Wierd for me but maybe my body is just getting in to a proper routine!

Went to bed angry last night, so the night before last we were messing around but I didn't feel like I could o because I often can't when af is in town. But I helped him! Last night after dinner we are watching tv and I get my toy out and start showin him I feel like it, he goes to sleep!!! 45 mins later he wakes up, goes to the loo and then starts tryin to get me going! And I said don't feel like it! I mean, I'm not a light switch! Thoughts ladies???


----------



## Melainey

Hello Jayne :) :happydance: 

Yeah I think I will do it bigger than last time :happydance: I don't want to spend a fortune but more than last time which was really small :) I willstart getting bits here and there (when I get a job hehehe) Yea 2mums I was thinking like a size 12 ! cause i am a 14 now and if i do get pregnant Iwill obviously get bigger so can't be too unrealistic! I wouldn't mind being a toned 12 anyway :happydance:

Jayne - My DH is the exact same! The other night when we got the Porn ( which was crappy , Im sticking to the internet haha) I wanted to fast forward until something we both liked but he found something he liked so I got shitty as it was suppose to be for both of us! So he just started pleasuring himself and I got so annoyed! (selifsh or what? haha) And I agree you are not a light switch ! At the end of the day if you are horny he should comply and vise versa! Especially when you are trying for a baby!! :) :hugs:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I should have chewed it a little better hey :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> So I would like your thoughts ladies (and please 2mums don't get angry/sad I love ya :) )
> I am getting re-married in Ireland because I didn't have any of my family there with my first wedding (which was sad :cry: ) Is it ok t go a little over the top even though it is my Second wedding? All your thoughts appreciated :) x

I had two weddings (so to speak). I had a very small service by the beach in Aust with immediate family and mainly my friends (only 34 people) and then we went for a meal. 4wks later we had a big fat Irish wedding. 220+ people all the trimmings, the cake, the band, the dj, the drink, the more drink, the seige of Ennis the whole lot! We were looking at doing a small service (like renewing the vows) but because it was on new years day and a sunday the priests over here wont do it (it is supposively some religious holiday) so we just went back to the hotel had a FREE hot drinks reception (plenty of hot whiskeys) and then went for the reception as you would normally minus hte church bit. It was good as I got to wear my dress twice but I used the Aust wedding as a trial run. Any problems I had with my dress or hair or makeup on the day I could fix for the Irish wedding. Now how many brides can do that??? :)

I'd say go as over the top as you can.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi all! 

Newbie, not sure about the preg symptoms exactly, you're right that you always have progesterone at this stage of cycle, but I think your body goes into overdrive & it produces more, hence preg symptoms being so similar to AF, also would explain charts going triphasic. Don't quote me as im only going off what I've been told. 

2 mums, you're really cool with being so relaxed about asking questions. I think the main reason I think it is cos usually men are less emotional & don't over think things like us women. I will be supporting gay marriage all the way!!

Melainey, I say go for it! As big as you want it!! Plus, the party is the expensive part, so it's not like there us any benefit to not getting married again. I have an idea for dress- I wore one that laced up at the back, it was a size 14, but I'm a size 10-12. It still fit me perfectly! You could get that style so you can lose weight, but if you don't get to your goal, you can still fit and look gorgeous in your dress!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> Good morning ladies :happydance: :flasher:
> 
> 
> 
> As for me this morning ... Temps are still down so haven't O'd early :) But still got my :sex: time in last night and a really nice stiffy in this morning too hehehehe I love morning glories even if I am tired it's not for long hehehe I think we will leave the SA till next month or maybe even after I O cause I really do not want to miss it this month :happydance: And also I am feeling extra horny the past week so no :sex: for 3 days will kill me :haha: I have been having the most random dreams about glitter cocaine and suicide pacts and murder it has been a little weird the past 2nights hahahah!! :rofl:
> 
> x

MELAINEY: stop eating cheese before you go to bed :) LOL that usually causes weird dreams. But doesn't death mean something good?? I am no expert on dream analysis but I always thought that if you dream of death it doesn't mean someone is going to die but the end of something. Maybe this is the end of your "single" life as such and that you could be a family of 3 or 4 soon enough!! Fingers crossed. As for the glitter cocaine??? You are on your own with that one LOL

ANGEL: sorry to hear that the bitch arrived. I always hate CD1 and usually end up in a heap on the bathroom floor crying my eyes out chanting "its not fair" but afterwards I always feel so much better :) But I think the girls are right.... this is the first day of your pregnancy. MAY is a great time of year to have a baby. For me its the start of summer (not that you can tell over here) but for you it is going into winter so you wont be all hot, sweaty and pregnancy big!


----------



## Melainey

That sounds wonderful Kiwi :) Irish weddings are amazing hey :winkwink: Is your husband from Limerick? I miss home so much :cry:

Yeah oh I am so excited now :) The thing is I was not planning on telling my family that I was arriving home .. Maybe I will set a date for the wedding and then arrive earlier than anticipated :) I am getting another wedding dress too hehe :happydance: I want to get a more "weddingy" dress if ya get me :) I LOVED my wedding dress (red is my favourite colour) but want to do it "proper" this time I suppose :)

We didn;t get married by a priest we got married by a civil celebrant :) Do they have them in Ireland? I assume the do hey! The registry office?

Mum2Q - Thank you :) THat is a fab idea on the dress :happydance: Oh I need to go get me a planner :) And I have all my little helpers here :happydance: 

x


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks mum2q, I have nfi really, and still pretty sure I'll be seeing the witch on weds! We shall see!

Melainey I said go for it, all the bells and whistles babe! Every girl deserves it if it's possible, so plan a motza!!!

Jayne, smack him in the head and tell him to get with the program! All part of hs husbandly duties, and same applies to your dh melainey! Ladies first right???

Enjoy your :jo: nap 2mums!! I just woke up from one myself...baked apple and cinnamon muffins earlier and the house smells delish!!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! Looking forward to another temp tomrrow(kinda expecting it to start to drop ff from tomrrow...10dpo...)

Mwaa Mwaa much love x


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Yeah I am pretty sure they have celebrants here. I headr of an Irish couple getting married in a pub down in Killarney and then had the reception in the beer garden so they must have used one. Big write up in the paper LOL.

I did all the aussie planning from here over the internet and late night phone calls (due to time difference). I had my best friend organise a few bits and pieces for me that I couldn't do or see in person. To save some costs I made all of my invitations (both Aust and Ireland). Found a brilliant little website that you can buy flat packs and they have the wording templates as well so all you do is fill in the blanks, cut them out and glue and stick. And they all come with envelopes so you dont even have to buy them! I got my dress in Ireland but it was like enough that I could fold in a box and stick it in my little backpack to carry on the plane! Then I just bought a little fluffy shoulder thing to wear in the middle of winter of Ireland. 

Hubby is Irish and from Limerick and to make matters so much worse he is a farmer!!! LOL Which is why I am in Ireland for the forseeable future :cry: I do like it over here but (like you) I miss home terribly. I wish it was closer so I can pop on over for the weekend. I miss having my friends nearby as well. But we get over it. 
My father is from NZ and when I was small he use to tease me and call me his Kiwi paua girl which is where I get my user name from. It gets a little confusing as everyone assumes I am a kiwi :) can't be having that now LOL


----------



## Pammy31

Hey girls I have had 2 days of OPK's like this? I am 6dpo today..



What do you think?


----------



## Melainey

Awwwwwwwwww I will be doing the same as you then Kiwi :) :happydance:

That is such a lovely story about how you got your name :) Where in Australia are you actually from? Haha ah a farmer .... Oh dear :trouble: hahaha! Yeah we are in the exact same situation I wouldn't change the fact that I met the man of my dreams and love soooo much but I cry myself to sleep a lot because I can't just give my mum a hug or see my brothers, friends etc haha :cry:

Newbie - You and your temps hahaha :rofl: I really hope you are duffers you crazy cat :) x


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> Hey girls I have had 2 days of OPK's like this? I am 6dpo today..
> 
> View attachment 456753
> 
> 
> What do you think?

Kinda doesn't quite look pos to me...but I would still be checking temp if I were you to be sure you o'd otherwise if it's on it's way there won't be any spermies to meet it!


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Awwwwwwwwww I will be doing the same as you then Kiwi :) :happydance:
> 
> That is such a lovely story about how you got your name :) Where in Australia are you actually from? Haha ah a farmer .... Oh dear :trouble: hahaha! Yeah we are in the exact same situation I wouldn't change the fact that I met the man of my dreams and love soooo much but I cry myself to sleep a lot because I can't just give my mum a hug or see my brothers, friends etc haha :cry:
> 
> Newbie - You and your temps hahaha :rofl: I really hope you are duffers you crazy cat :) x

I really hope so too but then what would I do to entertain myself every morning????


----------



## Melainey

Yeah pammy I agree with Sasha , keep :sex: to be sure :)


----------



## LLPM

Hiya! Ive decided i hate being on my own, the girls are fun to be with but they are always a handful when they know DH is away for some reason! We made some more gingerbread men but it just caused tantrums because I wouldn't let the girls have them for lunch! We watched tinkerbell twice lol. Thank goodness DH is back tomorrow, unfortunately he's away again for his best mates bucks weekend in Queensland in two weeks so we'll do it all again! At least I'll have the car though. 

Newbie I'm considering visiting you for some of those muffins...they sound so yummy! I could kill a coffee right now but hubs has taken both grinders with him and I only have beans...maybe I'll go knocking on the neighbours doors to see if anyone can grind me some beans lol!


----------



## LLPM

Agree pammy...not quite ovulated yet! I reckon it'll be positive tomorrow or even tonight? Get :sex:!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pammy31 said:


> Hey girls I have had 2 days of OPK's like this? I am 6dpo today..
> 
> View attachment 456753
> 
> 
> What do you think?

Its hard to tell. Usually that second line in the middle is the same dark colour as the first line. If it is pale than it can mean the test is working and its just an indication. I would have a little :sex: just incase you are ovulating early. The other girls would have to tell you about the temps charting as I dont understand that one. I find those manual ones very misleading so next month if you are wanting to use the OPKs then try the digital ones. they are a little more expensive but SOOOOO much easier to read. You get a plain O if you are not and you get a smiley face if you are. No confusion there.

I read in the many, many websites i have been trailing that you should have sex every second day just to be on the safe side. Now I have done that for a couple of months and nothing happened for me either :( but it can't hurt (well it might if you are too dry so lube up LOL).


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> Awwwwwwwwww I will be doing the same as you then Kiwi :) :happydance:
> 
> That is such a lovely story about how you got your name :) Where in Australia are you actually from? Haha ah a farmer .... Oh dear :trouble: hahaha! Yeah we are in the exact same situation I wouldn't change the fact that I met the man of my dreams and love soooo much but I cry myself to sleep a lot because I can't just give my mum a hug or see my brothers, friends etc haha :cry:
> 
> Newbie - You and your temps hahaha :rofl: I really hope you are duffers you crazy cat :) x

Things we do for the men we love huh!!!


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Hiya! Ive decided i hate being on my own, the girls are fun to be with but they are always a handful when they know DH is away for some reason! We made some more gingerbread men but it just caused tantrums because I wouldn't let the girls have them for lunch! We watched tinkerbell twice lol. Thank goodness DH is back tomorrow, unfortunately he's away again for his best mates bucks weekend in Queensland in two weeks so we'll do it all again! At least I'll have the car though.
> 
> Newbie I'm considering visiting you for some of those muffins...they sound so yummy! I could kill a coffee right now but hubs has taken both grinders with him and I only have beans...maybe I'll go knocking on the neighbours doors to see if anyone can grind me some beans lol!

Shame I'm not your neighbor!! Could have killed two birds with one stone!!!

I'm looking out the window at ths awful weather and positively dreading the city 2 surf tomrrow....14kms out in this cold windy rubbish weather? Bollocks.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Hiya! Ive decided i hate being on my own, the girls are fun to be with but they are always a handful when they know DH is away for some reason! We made some more gingerbread men but it just caused tantrums because I wouldn't let the girls have them for lunch! We watched tinkerbell twice lol. Thank goodness DH is back tomorrow, unfortunately he's away again for his best mates bucks weekend in Queensland in two weeks so we'll do it all again! At least I'll have the car though.
> 
> Newbie I'm considering visiting you for some of those muffins...they sound so yummy! I could kill a coffee right now but hubs has taken both grinders with him and I only have beans...maybe I'll go knocking on the neighbours doors to see if anyone can grind me some beans lol!
> 
> Shame I'm not your neighbor!! Could have killed two birds with one stone!!!
> 
> I'm looking out the window at ths awful weather and positively dreading the city 2 surf tomrrow....14kms out in this cold windy rubbish weather? Bollocks.Click to expand...



You should see the view out of my window..... it gives 50 shades of grey a new meaning. And yesterday was just so nice.... hopefully it will clear up


----------



## kiwipauagirl

NEWBIE aka Sasha aka Nanna aka :jo: I have just looked at Angels front page and I think I need to take your title from you. I AM THE NANNA ON HERE LOL :) Oh my gosh I am so old HAHAHAHA. I hope this is not an under 30s page???? 

my details from the front page...........

KIWIPAUAGIRL: real name Sasha. DOB 19th Feb 1976 (making me a great grandmother at 36 :cry:)

LOCATION: originally from Queensland but now living in Limerick, Ireland


----------



## LLPM

Aww kiwi - 36 isn't old! Anyway once you're over 20 and under 50 you're all in the same bracket really! You know working, not near retiring, having kids, paying off a mortgage etc! 

Thanks newbie, luckily I found a neighbour with a grinder! :) coffee made me feel better but it wasn't the best cup ever! (she used her own beans, so who knows how old they are!!) haha. We are true coffee snobs in this house lol! Its lovely but a bit impractical at times! 
I feel for you having to run in this weather. I'm avoiding going outside at all even though I know half an hour outside will stop the girls going stir crazy I'm not willing to freeze my tits off just for temporarily happy kids! Haha. I can't believe I survived growing up in the UK, I'm such a sook when it comes to being cold here.


----------



## Newbie32

kiwipauagirl said:


> NEWBIE aka Sasha aka Nanna aka :jo: I have just looked at Angels front page and I think I need to take your title from you. I AM THE NANNA ON HERE LOL :) Oh my gosh I am so old HAHAHAHA. I hope this is not an under 30s page????
> 
> my details from the front page...........
> 
> KIWIPAUAGIRL: real name Sasha. DOB 19th Feb 1976 (making me a great grandmother at 36 :cry:)
> 
> LOCATION: originally from Queensland but now living in Limerick, Ireland

Lol!!!

Well since we share a name I'm happy to share :jo: with you ;)

Lol at under 30's...I hope we don't get too more visits from the under16's, I don't have the patience for them!


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Aww kiwi - 36 isn't old! Anyway once you're over 20 and under 50 you're all in the same bracket really! You know working, not near retiring, having kids, paying off a mortgage etc!
> 
> Thanks newbie, luckily I found a neighbour with a grinder! :) coffee made me feel better but it wasn't the best cup ever! (she used her own beans, so who knows how old they are!!) haha. We are true coffee snobs in this house lol! Its lovely but a bit impractical at times!
> I feel for you having to run in this weather. I'm avoiding going outside at all even though I know half an hour outside will stop the girls going stir crazy I'm not willing to freeze my tits off just for temporarily happy kids! Haha. I can't believe I survived growing up in the UK, I'm such a sook when it comes to being cold here.

I don't blame you! My pups have been stuck inside too cos I didn't want to have to go out there to round them up!!

For one reason all my English friends are exactly the same that way. Could handle sleeping in ten layers in England, but can't handle 15 degrees and windy here!


----------



## LLPM

Yeah I don't ever remember feeling cold for a whole day in the UK, but here if it's cold I feel freezing all day! After 5 years I'm still not used to Aussie winters! We moved from orange...now theres a cold place for you!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

mum2q- always been an open book, but with me that usually means TMI as well, :rofl: although most people dont mind and secretely like more information than they bargained on! 
:jo: you mail me one of those muffins right now!!! 
Llmp- keep sane!! DH will be back soon, the girls will be so happy, and i'm sure when he's away again and you have the car it wont be as bad! Thank goodness for Tinkerbell though! :rofl: 

No Under 19s Allowed!!!! 
I still have my bitch hat on- its worsened by the fact i'm hungry, bc someone, :jo: hasnt mailed me a muffin yet!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahaha....I must say, a very tasty batch indeed! I'd post you one 2 mums but no one likes two day old muffins... ;)

Dh was quite pleased when he got home this afternoon!!! Muffins, roast red capsicum soup with fresh crusty bread and roast boneless marinated lamb leg with rosemary roast veggies! Yummo.

Old :jo: did ok today!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh and I cleaned the house, which NEVER happens cos it's his job!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: will you marry me? 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahaha

Sure, let me just check that Dh doesn't mind ;)

:rofl:

Should I mention this is the first time I've cleaned anything in this house since we moved here?? And that I didn't touch a cleaning product in the last place we lived? I'm terrible...:blush:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

no problem!! I have a cleaner bc i dont do it either!!!
done and done! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

my Oh said it was ok as long as she's invited to home cooked dinners! :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Hahahahaha ;)

Love it!!!

I love cooking. Seems to be the one thing I never mess up. You name it, I can cook it! I made my Dh a croquembouche (can cook it but not spell it) for his birthday last year, was yummo! Plus I bring cakes and stuff into work all the time, that's prob why I don't get in trouble for posting here all day bahahahahaha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

damn those are hard to make too!! Good on ya! I can see why he doesn't mind doing all the cleaning!! Maybe i should get a job where you work!! :rofl:


----------



## ginny83

hello everyone! I have been lurking around reading all your antics, just haven't had a chance to post!

sorry for the BFN Newbie - I still think you'll get one in the next couple of days!! 

Pammy - I agree with the others, not a positive OPK, but looks like you might get a positive soon. That's why I got the digi OPKs it's a clear yes or no.

LLPM - DF has to work all weekend so I feel your pain (and I only have one! too look after!). 

Newbie and Kiwigirl - I love the name Sasha, it was my first pet's name :)

Angel - hope your house hunting is going well

Melainey - I think you should have whatever type of wedding you want! We're going to have a similar dilemma with where to have our wedding. I'm pretty sure we'll have it here since I don't really want DF's mum to be organising anything for over there hehe

Hello to everyone else I've missed!! I'm so happy I'm part of a group with such lovely, interesting and entertaining people!!

Had the worst day ever with DS. Had to go to Target to buy a present for friends of ours who just had a baby girl, couldn't even enjoy looking at all the little girlie clothes as DS was chucking a tantrum. Then we went to the play area in the shopping centre where he kept grabbing this poor little girl and then tried to bite her! I was mortified and trying to get him off her. The mum just kept giving me dirty looks. After I detached DS off her we went straight to the car to go home - I burst into tears as soon as we got inside and have been crying on/off for the rest of the day. Bloody hormones!


----------



## Newbie32

They call me the 'fat feeder' Hahahahaha :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Ginny you poor thing!!!!! That's kids for you tho hey....very good at pushing the wrong buttons sometimes!!! I hope you feel better soon hun xx

We shall see!!! First cycle charting I spotted on 11dpo, af on 12. Second I spotted 11&12dpo, af on 13, and last one spotted 13dpo, af on 14! So who knows when spitting/af will rear their ugly heads!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny :hugs::hugs: Sorry to hear about your day! Luckily chances are tomorrow will be worlds better!!! Hope you can have a relaxing evening, but the little bugger to bed :rofl: Good to 'see' you today!!! 

:jo: bet they do!!! i better stay away or i'd have to be at the gym all day and all night!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Queue evil laugh :jo: bahahahahahaha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

off to trivia, see yas later


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> off to trivia, see yas later

Have fun, might be past :jo: s bedtime when you get back!!


----------



## ginny83

oh I love trivia nights! have fun!


----------



## Melainey

Ginny -So sorry about your day :cry: Hope tomorrow brings a better one for you :) :hugs: xx

Hello all :)

My DH is really bloody pissin me off today :rofl: Went driving and he says to me "you're already picking up bad habbits" I lost it and said well maybe if you didn't teach me the bad habbits in the first place I wouldn't have developed them? I pulled over on the side of the road and smacked him in the arm and told him where to go! He's an ass sometimes and always thinks that he is right at everything he does :rofl: well he is not!! Rant over :) 

HOw are you all this evening?

x


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Ginny -So sorry about your day :cry: Hope tomorrow brings a better one for you :) :hugs: xx
> 
> Hello all :)
> 
> My DH is really bloody pissin me off today :rofl: Went driving and he says to me "you're already picking up bad habbits" I lost it and said well maybe if you didn't teach me the bad habbits in the first place I wouldn't have developed them? I pulled over on the side of the road and smacked him in the arm and told him where to go! He's an ass sometimes and always thinks that he is right at everything he does :rofl: well he is not!! Rant over :)
> 
> HOw are you all this evening?
> 
> x

Seems your dh is being the shit that mine was last night!!! Gosh they can drive us mad sometimes can't they! (always them and NEVER us!!!!!)

As or me, tired, I'm an old :jo:, we get tired easily!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

hhahahah I know haha little shits ! NEVER us is right :winkwink: I would never over-react hahahaha!! 

Go to bed you old goat :haha:

I am having little twinges in my left ovary! I really think that I am going to O early this month! No EWCM yet tho :)


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, not yet, dh won't let me!!! 'it's only 8 pm ffs' hahahha, yeah ok.....

Yay for early o! I love having short cycles, and feel terrible for this who suffer with long ones....I'm struggling to find the patience for ttc with them being 26/28 days! Can't imagine 40/50/60....

Edit: I'm a bit crampy too...kinda like the witch is getting ready to come to town. Stupid bitch. Wish she would lose my address, or better yet, re-file me in her address book as leave the f$&@ alone!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Well mine are normally an avg of 35days or so but last month was bloody 45 I think so 10 days more than normal haha! So I really hope it is back to normal! BUt I still don't know how long my LP is haha if I go from last month and f I O'd a week later than I thought I would still have an LP of 19 ... Haha


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah that's shite not knowing about lp...hopefully you will never find out!!

Baker, one bun in the oven for miss melainey please, STAT!!!


----------



## Melainey

Haha :rofl: Hopefully I get two :winkwink:

You are 10DPO tomorrow hey? Hopefully you will get that :bfp: hehehe


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Haha :rofl: Hopefully I get two :winkwink:
> 
> You are 10DPO tomorrow hey? Hopefully you will get that :bfp: hehehe

Don't bet on it!!! I hope so too but expecting stark white....

Correction baker, that's a double order for miss melainey, chuck another one in, STATSTAT!


----------



## Pammy31

do you guys think my body is trying to ov again? is that normal? does that mean I will have a longer cycle.


----------



## Newbie32

Hey pammy, the only way you can tell if you have actually o'd is by your temps, so it s possible that you were gearing up to o when you had semi positive opks earlier but that you never did..... Why dd you think you were on 6dpo? Because of ewcm?

I'd :sex: and temp for a few days! You know your temps before we're around 36.2ish, see if you get a jump up soon...


----------



## Newbie32

And it would mean a longer cycle, because you will still have your normal lp to follow o...


----------



## Newbie32

Ok ladies, snooze time for :jo:

Up early for stupid city2surf....fx for more high temps!!

Nighty night x


----------



## LLPM

Goodnight newbie! Sleep well... Hope tomorrow is great & the weather picks up! It's a been a quiet ole night in here! 

I'm off to bed now too...got a stonkin headache and no doubt will be up during the night with my girlies asking for daddy! They never wake up when DH's here but they know when he isn't here, and don't sleep well! 
I've given up trying to interpret what's happening to my body, I'm now really wet down there on CD6?! I have a feeling this cycle might be another weird one!! Speak to you sell tomorrow! :) xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> Bahahahahaha
> 
> Sure, let me just check that Dh doesn't mind ;)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Should I mention this is the first time I've cleaned anything in this house since we moved here?? And that I didn't touch a cleaning product in the last place we lived? I'm terrible...:blush:

Cleaning... baking muffins and a beautiful meal.... some would say that sounds like nesting???? Something you do when you are pregnant :winkwink:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny, sorry for your shit day! Hope tomorrow is better

2mums, I'm a fan of the overshare, I'm pretty open too. Sometimes I need encouragement, but sometimes all I need is to be asked! 

Sorry to all I haven't commented on , going toned. Sweet dreams! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Going to bed... Not toned lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

what a long night! 5 hours at trivia fundraising, too much!!! And now I have to be up early for dragon boating funraising- lawn bowling and raffle! I guess they all missed the memo i need to sleep!!! Going to bed, and most likely wont have time to check in the morning, so i'm suspecting a long catch up tomorrow arvo!!! 
Hope all is well with everyones weekends. 
Angel- hows the house hunting going? Llmp- hope your littlies survive the night and DH gets home quick! :jo: i'm still waiting on a bfp from you, get on it!! Lisa- you've been MIA so hope your weekend was fantastic! Pammy- wish i had some advice or something helpful but i guess just :sex: just in case. Rosie- hope work isnt as crazy next time! kiwi and jayne- hope that UK weather isn't terribly dark and grey this weekend! ginny- hoping for an excellent sunday for you and DS!!!! 2woohoo- happy sunday to you too!!! 
I know im missing heaps, but i tried!! nighty night!


----------



## Pammy31

Newbie32 said:


> And it would mean a longer cycle, because you will still have your normal lp to follow o...

I had the exact opk's on cd19 and cd20? my temps are not gonna be charted till AF. Thanks for the info. maybe I will end up with a longer mensus than cd34?


----------



## Newbie32

Morning all....grey dreary skies out there and I'm heading out for 14kms of it. Ew.

Bfn, feels like af is getting closer. Bitch obviously yet to refile me!!!

Hope everyone has a fab day!!!

Xx

Edit: ff has me possibly triphasic on day 20...me thinks not ff!!


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Pammy, my OPK instructions definately say to ignore any line that is not as dark as the control line as you can get a faint positive at other times for no reason.

Melainey we had 2 weddings, first one here with family and friends and then our second one in DH's country. I loved doing 2 weddings, one in each culture. I "felt" married after the Aussie one so the second ceremony was one big party for me and I enjoyed it immensely. Conversely DH didn't really feel married until we'd had the second ceremony in front of his family. Win-win! Remember if you are already legally married in Australia then you don't need to have a minister/celebrant second time around, you can just do a pretend ceremony.

Well we managed a little fun last night, hope I caught that eggie, but if not well pressure's off until later in the year!


----------



## Maddy40

Hey can I ask y'all...anyone done Clomid? A couple of years back we had fertility testing in conjunction with some surgery I needed - this was when we were living overseas. They found I get follies but not sure they release regularly. At the time we didn't take up the offer of any additional fert assistance but as I'll be 41 in a few days I'm thinking about it now... I'm off overseas in a few weeks and may be able to get the Clomid from that doc, rather than going through the tests here again. It would mean no follow-up scans though, because I'd back back in Aust by the time the follies developed. Would you do it? Or not?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Maddy40 said:


> Hey can I ask y'all...anyone done Clomid? A couple of years back we had fertility testing in conjunction with some surgery I needed - this was when we were living overseas. They found I get follies but not sure they release regularly. At the time we didn't take up the offer of any additional fert assistance but as I'll be 41 in a few days I'm thinking about it now... I'm off overseas in a few weeks and may be able to get the Clomid from that doc, rather than going through the tests here again. It would mean no follow-up scans though, because I'd back back in Aust by the time the follies developed. Would you do it? Or not?

Depends where o'seas you are going. I am in Ireland and due to got to fert. clinic next month. My GP wouldn't prescribe clomid it has to be done through a clinic but once you have initial consultation then GP can follow up. I have same issue. I ovulate fine by myself but my follicles are not long enough. They have to be between 11-15mm and mine are only 9mm. But I have seen on this site some Americans can get it from their doctor. I might be wrong there.


----------



## LLPM

Oh newbie, I really hope she doesn't show but if she's going to then hoPe she gets a wriggle on for you! 

Maddy! I would go with the clomid, once you're over 34 and been tying for 6months testing/treatment is recommended ASAP! My GP said she'll give me clomid if we don't get pregnant soon. She wants DH to have semen analysis then we've pretty much had all the testing apart from ultrasounds. if she offers it to me I won't hold back, it has great success rates and not to be rude but you aren't getting any younger and they will understand that! 
To be honest they are likely to give you whatever treatment you want, for me I asked if there was something they could give me & she basically said you have 2kids, you're 24, don't be so stupid! You can be sure they won't say anything like that! Good luck, hope you figure out what you want to do! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks llpm....

I've just checked both profiles and both v and O are both saying possible triphasic....who knows! No denying bfn's tho!

Aaarrrggghhh!!!

:jo: wishes she was still snuggled up in bed!!!

Maddy I hope you managed to catch that egg! Sorry I have no idea about clomid!


----------



## LLPM

Yeah they're still looking awesome!! :) I temped both orally & vaginally this morning, oral was 97.6 and vag was 97.9 so it's looking OK. I have 2 other charts with temps at that at this stage in my cycle before (one is my pregnancy chart with Maggie!!) :) who knows. Lol
Fx'd AF doesn't show today for you...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Good morning all! Oh my I missed you all terribly yesterday! After a full on day of house hunting followed by a 40th I was too exhausted to jump on at midnight when I got home...all caught up now - sounds like we have more excitement coming up with Melainey's wedding - I love weddings so can't wait to help you plan! I also had one of those dresses that lace up at the back - luckily!!! I was a size 12 when I chose the dress and an 8 when I got married - I had intended to lose a couple of kilos and in the excitement of it all lost more than intended - they were able to tighten the strings easily and it still looked awesome! I'm now a 10-12 (hopefully soon to be a comfortable 10 again) and can still get into my dress - and it is 7.5 years later!!!

Newbie hope it goes well today - I def don't envy you doing the c2s! Is DH running too? Bummer bout bfn - hoping tomorrow is bfp!

2mums you must be exhausted after yesterday and another busy day today... hopefully you had a great night sleep last night and will manage to make it through today without dozing off at inappropriate times during the fundraiser!

Ginny - your shopping trip sounded stressful - gotta love Winston hills shops with that little play ground though - I'm sure DS normally loves it when he is not in a vampire mood! :)

Maddy I would try clomid if you can get it while you are away - I'm sure it can't hurt to give it a go - would live to see you get that bfp! Hoping though that your :sex: yesterday did the trick though and that you won't even need the clomid!

Kiwi - I will update the front page as soon as I get a chance to jump on my laptop - it is a little trickier on my phone :)

Lucy I'm sorry you have had a stressful time while Liam has been away!

Mum2q, Rosie, Jayne, 2woohoo, Lisa, Pammy and anyone else I have missed I am sending lots of love and prayers for bfps your way!!!

As for house hunting yesterday... Saw one we loved but it is over priced - the house across the road from it - very similar size and condition sold for $65000 less than they are asking we made a lower offer and they rejected it - their house has been on the market for nearly 3 months though and they haven't had a better offer so not sure what to do... Thinking maybe we'll keep an eye on it but hold out another week before making another offer - such a gamble though cos we could lose it - aargh! Wishing life was less stressful sometimes! In other news AF was very light yesterday (but red with a few small clots) and my temp is up this morning - not sure what AF will do today - still think it is the witch but hoping it will be a short visit so we can get on with this cycle sooner!

Will be heading to church later this morning and then packing more boxes this arvo - will do my best to jump on throughout the day!

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls, af not due yet but just feeling really gross and crampy like she is....ew!

Yeah sound c2s with Dh and we have a corporate tent at the end! No indulging for me tho just in case!

We missed you too angel!!!

Hoping this is your month too llpm ;)

Right now keeping everything crossed the witch stays away!!!

XX


----------



## Trying2b2mums

terrible nights sleep :( hoping this thing today is quick and painless!! I already need a nap :haha: 
:jo: enjoy your dreary day out there, im sure it will be fine once your started!! still have my FX crossed!!!
Maddy- try clomid!!! 
llmp- be interesting to see what happens tomorrow, its all so confuddling! 
Angel- hopefully they get motivated to sell their house and realize they'd be silly not to take an offer!! Hope that af goes away and its not really :witch: fx!! ;) 
off for bowling, sleepily and a bit grumpy too!!! :haha:


----------



## Pauls_angel

So finally got out of bed and (tmi alert) I only had one little drop of spotting over night - when I went to put in a tampon I was so dry it hurt to put it in! Could this be the end of AF already - surely not?!


----------



## Melainey

Hello Ladies :)

I am soooooo Sick :cry: didn't get much sleep, tossing and turning all night :cry: and my throat is on fire so I don't know whether to take my temp as accurate, most likely not ! it is 36.94 this morning I have never had a temp this high behink it's the start of a fever! I'm a big sook when i'm sick I want DH to wake up already and look after me :( Oh and had twinges all last night in my ovaries??? Hmmmm 

Maddy - Where is your husband from? :) can't wait to get married again :) I say try clomid it can't do much harm :)

Newbie - GL with the thingy you're doing (my head is not with me sorry :( ) And still have hope you are duffers chart looks great :)

Angel - I really hope that they cave on the price and you get your dream home :) 

2mums - hope today isn't too tiring for you :hugs:

As for me I would like a :gun: to the head right now if anyone is offering :)

Sorry that I missed anyone I love you all :) 

Oh andhad a weird dream about tax this time ( didn't even think I got any sleep but must have had some REM haha Think I may try and sleep again and try get more accurate reading if I manage to get enough sleep :)

xx


----------



## LLPM

Wow that temp is crazy high! It could be O, any other symptoms? Hope you aren't getting a fever, take some Panadol and go back to bed!! If you had a fever though it would be over 38.5, so it's still in normal range just looks dramatic in your chart! Hmmm hope you feel better soon Hun! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Hun :) I know it does seem crazy hey but I reckon that it is to do with me getting sick... Only have the sore throat and soooooooo tired from lack of sleep.. Maybe it's to do with the lack of sleep? We will see tomorrow if I get a good sleep onight :)


----------



## Maddy40

God work is boring today and I have 4 hours to go :(

Oh Melainey sounds like you need to stay in bed all day. Could you dream up some good ways to evade tax, and let me know? Hope you feel better soon. Our 2nd party/wedding was in Thailand. 

Angel the house sounds nice but booo to being way overpriced. Def hold out - easier said than done, I know! 

Trying2B2...have you had your first scan yet? 

Will have to think about the Clomid thing. My overseas doc is a Fertility Specialist and he's wonderful - I haven't got a Dr here at the moment that I really like, or feel like I can talk to about this stuff. DH's SA wasn't great either, so the Clomid may come to naught. 

Okay well back to my desk.....


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good morning all! Hope you're all having a great Sunday!

Angel - fingers crossed for you and your house, I hope you can get it, and at the price you want to pay!!! Might just be a funny cycle? O should be just around the corner for you again, that's exciting! Haha I think you would have had 2 full cycles before I O again! lol Oh, and I can't believe that you still have your wedding dress 7.5 years later, I've been looking into selling mine since I got back from my honeymoon! haha

Melainey - speaking of wedding dresses, If you're wanting something more weddingish but don't want to pay top dollar & don't mind second hand, you could always wear mine!! Hope you're feeling ok! I hope it is O, might be getting sick too, but if it stays up, it means not long to wait, and BD was well timed!! 

yay! I just found a channel on austar that has a whole afternoon of pregnancy/birth etc stories! nice!


----------



## LLPM

I was thinking the same thing mum2Q!! My cycles are usually 34 days long so angel will either be getting her BFP or AF, around the time I ovulate!! Lol. 
I sent my wedding dress to Myanmar- they are like a years worth of wages over there to have a dress so I figured I'd send mine. The lady who got it was soooo excited! She sent us a photo of her in it and I said she could sell it on & make money out of it! She was very grateful and it makes you feel good to have helped someone out! :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, well I'm not into keeping things - If I haven't used it in 12 months, I don't need it. except for all the baby stuff that's building up in my house and I;m not even preggy yet... That will stick aound for a while, hopefully I'll be able to put it to use in the next 12 months though! 

I haven't had mine dry cleaned yet, so I was hoping to find someone who could see it, pay little & have the dry cleaning cost themselves... I've got one girl who might be interested, if not, maybe little Melainey will be interested in striking up some sort of deal (of course, it may be totally not her style & something she wouldn't even want!) but to have it in someone else's wardrobe means it's not taking up space here. lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I've got a TMI question about CM... I just checked, and I have a lot of wet CM, I also have what I think is EWCM, but not sure. I checked out those pics on the baby centre site, and it's the same consistency as the EWCM pic, but it's not clear like that, it's more of a white colour. I have recorded it as EWCM on FF this morning, but I forgot to temp this morning as I didn;t have my thermom. ANNOYING!! just wondering your thoughts - maybe Melainey & I have picked up the same cycles! haha hopefully it's O time for me!!


----------



## Aquiss18

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been gone so long, Update! 

Went to get bloods done on the 8th totally NEGATIVE! :'(

My tests had became fainter Monday and Tuesday anyway..... then the 8th i started bleeding.... bright red flow, definitely not my usual AF.... unfortunately I miscarried... I had a chemical pregnancy... Always next month though, at least I know I can get pregnant! 

Sending Baby Dust all your way! x


----------



## Newbie32

Where's 2mums when I need her!!!!!

Hope your sundays are fab ladies, mum2q I'm no expert on cm, only just started getting ewcm myself after using epo, but I'm pretty sure it can be clear or opaque Hun xx


----------



## Melainey

Maddy - I have always wanted to go to Thailand that would have been wonderful :)

Mum2Q - Send me a pic of it :happydance: Will def have a look at it (althought I do kind of have my heart set on a champagne dress :) ) Oh and I think we have picked up the same cycle haha how funny :) I hope I did O cause that would have been perfect timing with :sex: :) Hoping the high temp is not just to do with me getting sick :haha:

I don't think I had any EWCM tho? I just had very watery CM (LOTS of it ) and also a hint of white in it like it was turning into creamy consistency?

LLPM - That is such a lovely thing to do with your wedding dress :hugs

P.s I could never part with my wedding dress :haha: I am a hoarder tho :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie - haha :haha:

Melainey - try going on my photographer's page, she has a few pics of it on there, I think there are about 10, and I haven't got my photos back yet, so haven't really got any others to send to you at the moment. If it doesn't work, let me know & I'll send some off my computer, I'm pretty sure there is a good one of the back on there too... The dress is Ivory, it has a bit of beading on it, other than that is pretty plain. It's got a really big train, but it has a button on it, so after the ceremony, you can hook it up onto the back and it's like a bustle. The bottom of it is filthy as it had been raining beforehand, so I'm not sure how well it would clean up, I think it would be fine if you found a good dry cleaner, but I'll try to take some pics of the dirty parts too so you can see what you're looking at. It's something you wouldn't even notice anyway I don't think, Mine was dirty from the second I put it on and walked outside, and I didn't think of it once... 

her page is: Karina Baker Photography - photos should be in an album Shell & Jono's wedding or something similar to that... Its the kind of dress that sucks you in and makes you feel beautiful as its really firm! And it's something that would be fine to wear if you fall preggy between now & the wedding and haven' lost all your baby weight!


----------



## Pammy31

Hello Ladies. I woke up with the sorest of nipples this morning... Fun. Lower abdomen is tender as well. Not sure whether or not that I am 7dpo or if the nearly full surges on opk's in the last few days have mucked up my cycle days?? Bonus will be I may not get my AF on our 1st yr Aniversary... (hopes) or I am showing some really early preg symptoms. I will keep you informed after the 20th August. How is everyone??


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;11;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/357d/ttc.png


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Where's 2mums when I need her!!!!!

BAHAHAHA I popped on at the perfect time! NOT!!!! How was the bike today :jo:... Is your belly better???? Feeling duffers yet?!?? Fx'd!!!!

Melainey! It sounds like you have the same thing as more poor DH.....good thing your half way around the world or I might get suspicious!!!!

2mums- where are you and that badge I love so much?!?!?

Angel- I hope those people selling their house come to their senses and accept your offer! Send us a link so we can see pictures!

Mum2 and Lucy- Hi!!!! How are you both???

Pammy- those Sx sound promising! Fx crossed for a strong o or BFP! 

Maddy- I was at work today too and it was awful!!!! I feel your pain!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy - FXd for you! Why do you think you're 7dpo? Those OPK pics before didn't look positive to me. Even if the line is dark, It's not positive until it is as dark as or darker than your control line. did you have a temp rise, or are you just guessing your O date?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey Rosie!! How are you? I always miss you, It's about time we're on here together! :) I'm well, just a lazy sunday, in fact, I'm considering having a nana nap...I want one so I can take my temp, but all these shows are screaming 'watch me, watch me!' lol


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm good mum2, I know we always miss each other!!! I think you deserve a nana nap!!! Are you still watching the baby/delivery shows??


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, they are a bit slow going, but it's still something to have on in the background. The next ones are 'I didn't know I was pregnant' I find this very interesting, so will be cool to watch a whole story and see what it's like to go through. I just couldn't imagine not knowing you're preggy...what the! I guess it's different cos I'm TTC, maybe you wouldn't assume everything is a symptom of pregnancy if it wasn't on your mind... still very strange though!


----------



## Rosie_PA

I agree! Those shows suck me in and I end up watching for hours!!!! I'm off to bed, work was exhausting!!! Have a great day, I hope you get that nap!!! :flower:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

sweet dreams miss Rosie! Talk soon xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Well my lovelies AF still seems to be MIA after showing her face very brief yesterday morning - no sign if her since lunch time yesterday - no idea what to make of it!

LLPM I love what you did with your wedding dress - I am totally going to do that! What organization did you sell it through?

Hope you are all keeping nice and warm on this chilly Sunday! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Back, tired and was fine....until our thread got gate crashed again!!!! :jo: me loves you soo much :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Can we change our title to all aussie (and other) mums that are 20 years and older doing the TWW!?!?!?! :rofl: 
bitch badge, hat, vest and britches all on today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't even concentrate on anything im so tired. 
Here's what i remember - maddy- my scan is this coming friday. Ginnys i think is mon or tues, so exciting!!!!!
I love what LLmp did with the wedding dress, fabulous idea!! I'd do that too!!
Melainey pants- i hope you feel better, take care of that throat- hot tea and lozenges, no sausages!! 
Rosie- hope you have a fabulous sleep and a good sunday! 
still have my fx for angel and :jo: for :bfp:s this month!!!!!!!!!!! 
Time for my nana nap :sleep: sooooo tired!!! Be back later. 
(angel, if you want/can/feel comfortable/have it, will you send the link to your fav house, i know im nosy, i just loooooove looking at real estate!!)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

and a side note, we have stalkers, ive noticed the same names at the bottom a few times, but nothing but silence, its very weird!!! I'm not sure I approve :rofl:
:coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey I'm sorry you're unwell! Praying for a speedy recovery! 

On my phone and not good at cutting and pasting links but if anyone is keen to check out the house we like it is on realestate.com.au - just click on the 'buy' tab and type in the address 22 womboyne av, kellyville, nsw, 2155.

:jo: you made me laugh so hard I seriously had to cross my legs! Hope the c2s was ok! 

Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel - very strange...our bodies are weird things some times!!

2Mums - haha they are probab ly all a bit scared of us to comment at this stage of the game! haha


----------



## Pauls_angel

I agree mum2Q! It would be hard to break into our little group at this stage - if I was a guest I would be a bit nervous - especially when the "hats and badges" are on :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel - house is great! I love it. It helps when it's furnished nicely too, does a lot visually! I bet you would be able to set up a beautiful home there!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pauls_angel said:


> I agree mum2Q! It would be hard to break into our little group at this stage - if I was a guest I would be a bit nervous - especially when the "hats and badges" are on :)

Honest I am not 18 ( though I wish I was..... actually that's a lie I wish I was 24 again, that's a nice age) and everything I say is true and I am not stalking i just want some friends :) lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwipauagirl said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> I agree mum2Q! It would be hard to break into our little group at this stage - if I was a guest I would be a bit nervous - especially when the "hats and badges" are on :)
> 
> Honest I am not 18 ( though I wish I was..... actually that's a lie I wish I was 24 again, that's a nice age) and everything I say is true and I am not stalking i just want some friends :) lolClick to expand...

Haha Kiwi, you're not a stalker! You're a part of our little group! we love you girl!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ditto kiwi - don't you dare go anywhere! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nanna :jo: I see you there - awfully quiet at the moment aren't we - probably means you're up to something! Or exhausted - either way! Lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oh Newbie, I didn't ask how city 2 surf went?!?!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol! Was just reacquainting my poor sorry sore body with my little puppies! Cycling is so much nicer to me than running!!! Ouchies...

What have I missed! Kiwi you're not a stalker!!! And 2mums I'm with you 500% maybe I've still got my bitch hat on from all those idiots smashing into me as they were dodging the hoards of people today!!

I am feeling particularly cranky, snappy, short tempered the afternoon...might have to warn dh to steer clear!! Makes me think af is def on her way as I generally get like this a couple days before she comes....still hope she doesn't...

I've read your posts and now sitting here have completely forgotten what's happened to better go read them again! Damn old age....:jo:


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> oh Newbie, I didn't ask how city 2 surf went?!?!

At least it didn't rain on me!


----------



## Newbie32

Clearly old :jo: needs a word doc today so apologies in advance for those I mss!

Sweet dreams rosie, assume you're already midway through these now!

Melainey that's a super high temp! Hope you're not getting really sick and it's just a super strong eggy!!

Angel weird re af...mine was like that a couple months back, start, stop, start, stop...dd my head in! If you're going to fly in witchy, thn do it fast and get it over with!!

2mums hope the :jo: nap helps, but feel free to stay fully kitted out...I like it!!! Bahahahaha...

Who am I missing? Llpm, how's your Sunday been? Mum2q, what's doing? If you're eggs out playing the field then I hope it chose a nice handsome spermie! 

Um...pammy, just keep :sex: just in case hun! You might need to get to the end of this cycle to make sense of it?..

Afm, no idea what's going on! About five hours till snoozes and then..... TEMPING...not down much today but surely can't stay up there too much longer...


----------



## Newbie32

Angel did you test agin? Your temp is still high...


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ah thanks girls. But I do know what you mean. I am 100% sure I saw that 16yr write the exact same thing on another site. In todays world (especially with sex ed and internet) there can't be that many stupid teenagers out there can there? 

Better grab a coffee its going to be a long one :coffee:

But how is everyone's day/afternoon/evening going? My day has just begun and it actually looks like its going to be a nice enough day. I have to play a camogie match (something Melaniey would understand). It is an Irish gaelic game. A cross between hockey, golf and maybe a little tennis in there. If you jump on youtube and type in All Ireland Camogie final you will get to see what I am talking about. Of course I look nothing like this. I actually suck at it. And you know the saying "you can't teach an old dog new tricks" well that is soooo true :) but I enjoy it and I have made lots of friends which is the most important. Though once I get a BFP then I will have to stop. Girls can get quite vicious on the field LOL 

NEWBIE: how did you go in the city to surf race?

MELAINEY: Hope your feeling better soon. Take some panadol (for your temps and aches and pains) and try and get plenty of rest. Hot lemon and honey is also good (and it is safe if you are preggers). But most importantly think of it as man flu and bitch and moan and complain as much as you can LOL

ANGEL: house hunting is never the best. We are in the process of doing the same however we are building (which causes more disagreements then its worth) so we are looking at other houses for ideas. Of course me and DH have 2 completely different ideas on what house we want :) but hopefully if they have their house up for sale for the past 3 yrs maybe they will be keen to sell it so make a less offer and see what happens. You have nothing to lose. Also (am I am sure you have) have you taken a pregnancy test? The fact that AF is so short and light could this be a implantation bleed? Now I am definately no expert (seeing I have NEVER been pregnant before) but from what I have read and from what I have heard from friends this can happen. One of the girls I work with didn't realise she was pregnant until she was about 7 wks as she got a light period when she was actually due her period so thought nothing of it. And missed her next period which is when she got a BFP and the Dr then confirmed how far along she was. I don't mean to get any hopes or anything up but you never know. 

MUM2Q: Are you STILL watching all those baby channels? HOpefully by the end of the day you will be so up to date with all this information that you will be able to answer all of our questions :) 

LLPM: such a lovely and wonderful idea of what you did with your wedding dress. Mine is hanging up waiting to be dry cleaned. Still haven't gotten around to it. I heard of a place in Dublin who dry cleans your wedding dress and then packs it professionally into a clear box so nothing can get in and destroy it but you can still see it. My mother kept hers and then after me and my brother were born she cut it up and made our christening gowns out of it. I like that idea. Maybe something I would consider (got to get pregnant first :) LOL)

PAMMY: everything is crossed (except my legs) for you. Hope these are early signs.

EVERYONE: have a couple of questions for you all...... what does FF mean? I see you girls post it sometimes on this. If you are doing your temp charting do you use just a normal thermometer and what time of the day do you test? Also you know how the day your period arrives that is classed as day 1 if you ovulate on monday do you class this as 1dpo or do you class tuesday as 1 dpo. I ovulated (according to my OPKs) last wednesday so I am either day 12 or day 11. AF is due on wednesday coming and I am desperately eager to do a test. LOL


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh Sasha at least it is over now you poor old nanna! Enjoy a nice quiet cuppa and pugyiur feet up! Hoping your mood swings are not AF and that you are totally duffers!


----------



## Newbie32

Ff is fertility friend, we use it to chart


----------



## Pauls_angel

Didn't test today as I thought AF was still in town - if she is still Mia by tonight I will test with fmu tomorrow... Would be a lovely surprise if it was just IB but am very doubtful - just a dodgy cycle I think!

Kiwi FF is fertility friend - it is the website we all use to chart. It is free to sign up - check it out at fertilityfriend.com :)


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Oh Sasha at least it is over now you poor old nanna! Enjoy a nice quiet cuppa and pugyiur feet up! Hoping your mood swings are not AF and that you are totally duffers!

Me too...I reckon dh is hoping they are af, cos then when duffers he'd get a nine month vacation from them hahahha


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Didn't test today as I thought AF was still in town - if she is still Mia by tonight I will test with fmu tomorrow... Would be a lovely surprise if it was just IB but am very doubtful - just a dodgy cycle I think!
> 
> Kiwi FF is fertility friend - it is the website we all use to chart. It is free to sign up - check it out at fertilityfriend.com :)

Still doesn't explain why your temp is still up!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

:jo: you beat me! 

Also kiwi cd1 is first day of period and 1dpo is the day after ov - ff will work all that our got you though:)


----------



## Pauls_angel

True about my temp - hopefully tomorrow will tell either way!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> :jo: you beat me!
> 
> Also kiwi cd1 is first day of period and 1dpo is the day after ov - ff will work all that our got you though:)

Yeah sometimes I'm pretty quick for an old :jo: eh?

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> True about my temp - hopefully tomorrow will tell either way!

Indeed...:jo: can be very wise in her old age also ;)


----------



## ginny83

Thanks for all you're lovely words for my bad day yesterday. The little monster is being an angel today so all is forgiven! 

Melainey - hope you feel better soon xx

Angel - I do not envy your house hunting mission!! I could imagine falling in love with places and paying too much - I wouldn't make a good business person! hehe

LLPM - what a lovely idea! (I had to google Myanmar though!)

M2Q - I get cm like that. For me though I found that I had cloudy EWCM leading up to Oing and then it would go clear for about 2 days when I actually O'd. I think I still put it on FF as EWCM though


Hello to everyone else and the stalkers :) hehe

AFM - I am so anxious about the scan tomorrow. In a weird way I'm even anxious that tomorrow's scan will go well and then I'll get all excited only to be let down at the 12 week one which is what happened last time. I wish I could just fast forward myself to about 8 months in time just for a sneak peak to see that everything turns out OK!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yeah not bad for an old duck!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ginny I'm sure all will be fine tomorrow - will be praying for a very strong heartbeat and a super sticky little bean that will be a previous addition to your little family! Xx


----------



## ginny83

Angel just had a look at your potential house, looks lovely! Love the deck


----------



## Newbie32

I agree! Gl with the scan Ginny! Let it be the stickiest of beans (or maybe more than one bean???? You did get a very early bfp and for some reason have dodged all the multiple talk!!!!) 

Can't wait to see some pics!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pauls_angel said:


> :jo: you beat me!
> 
> Also kiwi cd1 is first day of period and 1dpo is the day after ov - ff will work all that our got you though:)

Ok logged onto FF (look at me using codes now like an expert LOL) and they are all wrong.... According to this site (even though I entered all my details in) I am CD20 today??? My cycles are only 25-26 days so I don't see how that works out. And AF is due this wednesday but according to this it is not until the following monday??? Obviously I have typed something in wrong :(


----------



## Newbie32

kiwipauagirl said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> :jo: you beat me!
> 
> Also kiwi cd1 is first day of period and 1dpo is the day after ov - ff will work all that our got you though:)
> 
> Ok logged onto FF (look at me using codes now like an expert LOL) and they are all wrong.... According to this site (even though I entered all my details in) I am CD20 today??? My cycles are only 25-26 days so I don't see how that works out. And AF is due this wednesday but according to this it is not until the following monday??? Obviously I have typed something in wrong :(Click to expand...

What details did you enter? Dd you specify your o date and lp length?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwipauagirl said:


> ah thanks girls. But I do know what you mean. I am 100% sure I saw that 16yr write the exact same thing on another site. In todays world (especially with sex ed and internet) there can't be that many stupid teenagers out there can there?
> 
> Better grab a coffee its going to be a long one :coffee:
> 
> But how is everyone's day/afternoon/evening going? My day has just begun and it actually looks like its going to be a nice enough day. I have to play a camogie match (something Melaniey would understand). It is an Irish gaelic game. A cross between hockey, golf and maybe a little tennis in there. If you jump on youtube and type in All Ireland Camogie final you will get to see what I am talking about. Of course I look nothing like this. I actually suck at it. And you know the saying "you can't teach an old dog new tricks" well that is soooo true :) but I enjoy it and I have made lots of friends which is the most important. Though once I get a BFP then I will have to stop. Girls can get quite vicious on the field LOL
> 
> NEWBIE: how did you go in the city to surf race?
> 
> MELAINEY: Hope your feeling better soon. Take some panadol (for your temps and aches and pains) and try and get plenty of rest. Hot lemon and honey is also good (and it is safe if you are preggers). But most importantly think of it as man flu and bitch and moan and complain as much as you can LOL
> 
> ANGEL: house hunting is never the best. We are in the process of doing the same however we are building (which causes more disagreements then its worth) so we are looking at other houses for ideas. Of course me and DH have 2 completely different ideas on what house we want :) but hopefully if they have their house up for sale for the past 3 yrs maybe they will be keen to sell it so make a less offer and see what happens. You have nothing to lose. Also (am I am sure you have) have you taken a pregnancy test? The fact that AF is so short and light could this be a implantation bleed? Now I am definately no expert (seeing I have NEVER been pregnant before) but from what I have read and from what I have heard from friends this can happen. One of the girls I work with didn't realise she was pregnant until she was about 7 wks as she got a light period when she was actually due her period so thought nothing of it. And missed her next period which is when she got a BFP and the Dr then confirmed how far along she was. I don't mean to get any hopes or anything up but you never know.
> 
> MUM2Q: Are you STILL watching all those baby channels? HOpefully by the end of the day you will be so up to date with all this information that you will be able to answer all of our questions :)
> 
> LLPM: such a lovely and wonderful idea of what you did with your wedding dress. Mine is hanging up waiting to be dry cleaned. Still haven't gotten around to it. I heard of a place in Dublin who dry cleans your wedding dress and then packs it professionally into a clear box so nothing can get in and destroy it but you can still see it. My mother kept hers and then after me and my brother were born she cut it up and made our christening gowns out of it. I like that idea. Maybe something I would consider (got to get pregnant first :) LOL)
> 
> PAMMY: everything is crossed (except my legs) for you. Hope these are early signs.
> 
> EVERYONE: have a couple of questions for you all...... what does FF mean? I see you girls post it sometimes on this. If you are doing your temp charting do you use just a normal thermometer and what time of the day do you test? Also you know how the day your period arrives that is classed as day 1 if you ovulate on monday do you class this as 1dpo or do you class tuesday as 1 dpo. I ovulated (according to my OPKs) last wednesday so I am either day 12 or day 11. AF is due on wednesday coming and I am desperately eager to do a test. LOL

haha yep, still watching them... not very educational, just kind of the same thing again and again. 

FF is fertility friend - the site we use to chart our temps. You have to take your temp first thing after waking up in the morning (or after 3 hours of sleep), before getting up, moving or getting a drink etc. You can buy a basal thermometer, but I don't think mine is actually one of those, it's just an accurate digital thermometer that shows 00.0 temps... (if that makes sense - eg 36.5) cos you don't go up & down by full degrees. Also, if you Ov'd on Wed, Thurs is 1dpo (day past ovulation).

Angel, I agree, your temps are still high, maybe it's worth another test?!?!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Kiwi see if you can post a link to your chart in your signature so we can all have a stalk and help you figure it out... Click on the sharing tab and copy the bb thumbnail code - paste it into your bnb signature and it should be visible to us.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ok...just missed 2 pages of posts... lol oops sorry girls!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny, your scan will go great, try to relax and enjoy the pregnancy! I'm sure it will be a very happy & healthy 9 months! 

Kiwi- I think the most important thing is to enter the correct CD1 of your last period, that way when you get to your next cycle (which hopefully youll be preggy instead) it will be able to figure out the correct data.


On another note...I'm desperately horny & also wanting to BD in case it's getting close to my time, and DH is being such a shit! I just want him in the sack & he won't have a bar of me :( poor me. lol ok, that's all!


----------



## Melainey

I LOVE CAMOGIE!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I miss it soooooooooooooooooooo much :cry: Only sport game worth playing in my opinion hahaha!! It is in a league of its own you cannot compare it to any of those other sports haha :haha: I played for My county (Dublin) Which was a great achievment :happydance: Even tho it was only for one season haha! 

Ginny I am sure you will be fine :) We cannot wait to hear the results xxx

I know I missed a lot but I am really not feeling too well :rofl: You will have to forgive me! So I have tonsillitis :cry: And temp is pretty high so that's why I had the high temp today ladies :cry: Oh well guess I won't bloody know now if I O'd or not :rofl:

xx


----------



## Melainey

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Ginny, your scan will go great, try to relax and enjoy the pregnancy! I'm sure it will be a very happy & healthy 9 months!
> 
> Kiwi- I think the most important thing is to enter the correct CD1 of your last period, that way when you get to your next cycle (which hopefully youll be preggy instead) it will be able to figure out the correct data.
> 
> 
> On another note...I'm desperately horny & also wanting to BD in case it's getting close to my time, and DH is being such a shit! I just want him in the sack & he won't have a bar of me :( poor me. lol ok, that's all!

I think we married the same person ahahahaha :rofl: When DH doesn't wanna have :sex: with me it makes me feel so ugly hey! Bloody men!!! :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh melainey, you poor darling xx have you got some meds to help? Get that hubby in shape and looking after you hun!

Mum2q, maybe you need to get some raping tips from melainey!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Or maybe not!!!

Stupid men. Sometimes they are just pests!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, I know I always think to m yself that when he wants it I will hold out on him just to show him how it feels...then he's keen, and if I try to play hard to get, it's just like 'oh well...I'll just hang out in the shed with a beer then...' and I miss out, so I always take what I can get and then I have a little 'fail' of my own. lol 

Haha Melainey - sounds like we're two peas in a pod! lol hopeyou're feeling btter sweetie!

Newbie - I think you're right!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah :jo: i've got some antibiotics :( I hate taking meds haha! He better look after me :winkwink:

Mum2Q I will give you a tip that normally works for me :winkwink: hehe

Start pleasuring yourself infront of him... (My Dh always looks on with a cheeky grin :winkwink: hehehe And when he asks "did you come?" Tell him no you are not able to make yourself come (even if you are lie :rofl: ) Normally my DH will feel sorry and give in and either give me :sex: or just make me come haha! :rofl: :gun: :trouble:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

MELAINEY: I am no where near county status though my little team won the junior league this year (yeah a medal for me) and if we win today then we go into the county championship semi finals. Of course if we win the championships then we move up to intermediate!!!! Fair play to you though.

Ok think i have posted it (FF) as my signature. According to the site I must have joined back in may 2011 as I am CD 430 something LOL :rofl: I am like an elephant. 13mth cycles! LOL

Lets see if this has worked


----------



## Melainey

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Yeah, I know I always think to m yself that when he wants it I will hold out on him just to show him how it feels...then he's keen, and if I try to play hard to get, it's just like 'oh well...I'll just hang out in the shed with a beer then...' and I miss out, so I always take what I can get and then I have a little 'fail' of my own. lol
> 
> Haha Melainey - sounds like we're two peas in a pod! lol hopeyou're feeling btter sweetie!
> 
> Newbie - I think you're right!

r

My DH is the exact same!! :grr: If I say I don't want it he will just pleasure himself infront of me which KILLS me and I get sooooooooo angry hahaha

Kiwi - that is great :) Hope you guys win this year :) I am going to get some hurls and sliotars sent over when I get a chance :happydance: Miss is do much!


----------



## Newbie32

Erm...no luck! You need to go to sharing, get code, and choose the bb code :)


----------



## Newbie32

These Boys need to pull their heads in! They took vows! And between the lines of those vows is pleasure your wife on demand!

:jo: needs to knock their heads together and some sense into them....


----------



## Pauls_angel

Kiwi the link you posted just to me to the ff site but not your chart - try again :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ok did this work??? See... old dog new tricks.... cant teach 'em


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey - great advice!! I will have to see if it works for me. The only problem I have is that when he turns me down it's a bit of a blow to my poor ol' ego, so then I over think it and think what if he says no again... sometimes it's easier to just go to bed & cry. lol I think I'm being too sensitive! 

Newbie - I agree that they need to re-visit those vows! haha

Kiwi - haha you're the best looking elephant I've ever seen! lol


----------



## Newbie32

kiwipauagirl said:


> ok did this work??? See... old dog new tricks.... cant teach 'em

Yep!

So start date 20th, then you thin you o'd On the first? How long is your lp? Did you input your lp length into ff?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pauls_angel said:


> Kiwi see if you can post a link to your chart in your signature so we can all have a stalk and help you figure it out... Click on the sharing tab and copy the bb thumbnail code - paste it into your bnb signature and it should be visible to us.

Do i click on sharing code on the FF website? Cause that is what I have been doing. Then I enter that into my "edit signature" on this website???


----------



## Newbie32

Perfect Hun ;)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

So start date 20th, then you thin you o'd On the first? How long is your lp? Did you input your lp length into ff?[/QUOTE]

Yep according to my "manual" records day 1 was 20th July. I usually am 26 day cycle. Mon 30th and Tue 31st I got positive OPKs which means I should have ovulated on Wed 1st. I am due this wednesday 15th again. My LPs are usually 14 days.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi - chart looks good. You can get to it now, but you can also choose the other code so you can get it as a thumbnail and you will see the little picture instead of the link. now you just need to start your temps, when you enter them, it will just leave the start of your cycle blank, and go from the day you start, so you will be able to see where you're at pretty soon!


----------



## Melainey

Mum2Q - I am the sameI am very fragile :haha: bloody wankers :haha:

:jo: can you pay him a visit for me? I think he needs a good clip around the ear :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

There is another code called chart thumbnail under bbcode if you want it to appear like ours! I think ff might just not knw yet because first cycle in there...I can't remember with mine but I think it got my af date wrong by about 4 days the first time, then corrected next cycle xx 

We are both due on the 15th...

I really hope she doesn't! I can't think of anything to get hubby for his birthday (also 15th) and a bfp would fix that!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Mum2Q - I am the sameI am very fragile :haha: bloody wankers :haha:
> 
> :jo: can you pay him a visit for me? I think he needs a good clip around the ear :rofl:

Let me warm up my cane :jo: :grr:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Kiwi - chart looks good. You can get to it now, but you can also choose the other code so you can get it as a thumbnail and you will see the little picture instead of the link. now you just need to start your temps, when you enter them, it will just leave the start of your cycle blank, and go from the day you start, so you will be able to see where you're at pretty soon!

where do i find the thumbnail thing? Is it on this site or FF? I always wondered how you girls get those lovely little pictures on the bottom of your posts. I like the ones with .... married .. years...days etc. They are so cute. But I think I will just do this first before I get to complicated with pictures LOL


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay! the two sashas, bringing home BFPs on the 15th! that would be so awesome! And yes, a very good birthday pressie!

Thanks girls, glad you've got my back! At least I can come on here, have a bit of a laugh about it and it makes it better than just sitting here along getting cranky about it. lol I will keep trying... I'll be like the little train - 'i think i can, i think i can' lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwipauagirl said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Kiwi - chart looks good. You can get to it now, but you can also choose the other code so you can get it as a thumbnail and you will see the little picture instead of the link. now you just need to start your temps, when you enter them, it will just leave the start of your cycle blank, and go from the day you start, so you will be able to see where you're at pretty soon!
> 
> where do i find the thumbnail thing? Is it on this site or FF? I always wondered how you girls get those lovely little pictures on the bottom of your posts. I like the ones with .... married .. years...days etc. They are so cute. But I think I will just do this first before I get to complicated with pictures LOLClick to expand...

in the same section that you got the other code, but just above it, it's the thumbnail code instead. It's in a little box directly above the one you have copy & pasted!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> Mum2Q - I am the sameI am very fragile :haha: bloody wankers :haha:
> 
> :jo: can you pay him a visit for me? I think he needs a good clip around the ear :rofl:
> 
> Let me warm up my cane :jo: :grr:Click to expand...

Hehe love it nanna - you teach them! :jo::grr::jo:

Bfp would be an awesome bday present for DH I hope it turns out that way!!! Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

right lets see if this works and I get a little picture down the bottom so I feel like part of the gang LOL :flower:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

nope just words again ;(


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ok third time lucky. Fingers Crossed X


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Ha look i have a picture!!!! Woooooohhhhooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

:jo: is good at fixing chart pasting probs - can you fix kiwis chart nanna?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

haha it's funny to read all those posts, cos now that it's there, you look like a crazy lady when you're saying they're not there! Welcome to the gang! haha not true what they say about old dogs & new tricks after all!


----------



## Newbie32

Gotta be better than a new tennis racket I think? Lol!

Don't want to get my hopes up. My temps are great, even have some 'symptoms', terrible back ache today which is a new one and probably just because our mattress could use replacing! But the main concern I have is that my cm isn't doing what I 'think' it should be if duffers! There is all this talk about creamy cm, and loads of it for the duffers, well, and tmi alert, I don't have creamy cm, I have a very very small amount (if I hunt for it :blush: ) of funny sticky white stuff! IF I hunt. And it's been like this before af before....


----------



## Pauls_angel

:wohoo: good work kiwi!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

now i have to start with my temps so my picture looks a little more exciting like all of yours!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> :jo: is good at fixing chart pasting probs - can you fix kiwis chart nanna?

Pmsl angel, and you're right mum2q, now that it's fixed is like, duh, lol!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Not everyone gets creamy cm during pg - I think no cm is also quite normal from what I have read... Will try and find where I've read it and post a link


----------



## Newbie32

Ah Kiwi, you will LOVE it. I wish I could go to bed now so that it was temp time again!

(oh but if temp goes down tomorrow, take me back to my Sunday night please!)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> Gotta be better than a new tennis racket I think? Lol!
> 
> Don't want to get my hopes up. My temps are great, even have some 'symptoms', terrible back ache today which is a new one and probably just because our mattress could use replacing! But the main concern I have is that my cm isn't doing what I 'think' it should be if duffers! There is all this talk about creamy cm, and loads of it for the duffers, well, and tmi alert, I don't have creamy cm, I have a very very small amount (if I hunt for it :blush: ) of funny sticky white stuff! IF I hunt. And it's been like this before af before....

I have no symptoms (though a belly ache but I think that's because I have been up for 3hr and haven't have my breakfast yet - it's this web site, it has me adicted LOL) and TMI but I have NO cm at all. All is clear for me. I don't feel sick, I don't feel tired, I don't have any aches or pains (only hunger), nothing is sore - NOTHING. Maybe I wont waste a test and save it for wednesday.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

the only thing I KNOW about CM is that it's not a reliable pregnancy indicator as everybody is different, everyone just thinks what ever their CM is doing at the time must be a symptom, so it's always talked about, but it doesn't really mean anything, you'll just have to wait it out. I think you could be preggy miss triphasic!


----------



## Newbie32

No symptoms is a symptom too!

I've had sore nipples this cycle, and ther random things I think caused by the foods I've eaten! Sore bb's now, but that's normal in lead up to af for me...

Grrrr. :jo: crankypants is in da haus.


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> the only thing I KNOW about CM is that it's not a reliable pregnancy indicator as everybody is different, everyone just thinks what ever their CM is doing at the time must be a symptom, so it's always talked about, but it doesn't really mean anything, you'll just have to wait it out. I think you could be preggy miss triphasic!

I was triphasic once before and not duffers (28may chart, my only other chart with temps this high at end of cycle....)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie check out https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/f/early_pregnancy_cervical_mucus.htm


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie check out https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/f/early_pregnancy_cervical_mucus.htm

Thanks angel, you're such a sweetheart! 

Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, I was triphasic according to FF last cycle too, and here I am...waiting to O again. It's all such a stupid annoying game, everything can mean what you want it to! Just hard not to let your mind wander!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> yeah, I was triphasic according to FF last cycle too, and here I am...waiting to O again. It's all such a stupid annoying game, everything can mean what you want it to! Just hard not to let your mind wander!

Yeah I will be having strong, rude words with ff about such messages giving hope if that nasty bitch flies in this week!

I'm sick of buying tampons. I want nothing more to do with them for a long time!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> yeah, I was triphasic according to FF last cycle too, and here I am...waiting to O again. It's all such a stupid annoying game, everything can mean what you want it to! Just hard not to let your mind wander!
> 
> Yeah I will be having strong, rude words with ff about such messages giving hope if that nasty bitch flies in this week!
> 
> I'm sick of buying tampons. I want nothing more to do with them for a long time!!!Click to expand...

yeah, sometimes I play games with AF...last cycle, I thought I would even temp her to show up by not wearing a liner when I wore my new undies... she didn't show and I thought I might be preggy as surely Murphy's law would have AF show up to ruin them. lol I often think I should risk it & not buy tampons cos I'll be pregnant instead... but then reality sets in & i think 'Shell - don't be a fuckwit! get the fucking tampons!' haha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

watching c2s on tellly! yay!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> yeah, I was triphasic according to FF last cycle too, and here I am...waiting to O again. It's all such a stupid annoying game, everything can mean what you want it to! Just hard not to let your mind wander!
> 
> Yeah I will be having strong, rude words with ff about such messages giving hope if that nasty bitch flies in this week!
> 
> I'm sick of buying tampons. I want nothing more to do with them for a long time!!!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, sometimes I play games with AF...last cycle, I thought I would even temp her to show up by not wearing a liner when I wore my new undies... she didn't show and I thought I might be preggy as surely Murphy's law would have AF show up to ruin them. lol I often think I should risk it & not buy tampons cos I'll be pregnant instead... but then reality sets in & i think 'Shell - don't be a fuckwit! get the fucking tampons!' hahaClick to expand...

Bahahahaha!!

Been there, done that!!! I'm lucky I have a set of shops literally a two min walk away and many a mad dash has been made to the chemist!!!

I might play a game with the biatch myself this week. See if she wants to take on an old :jo:.....


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> watching c2s on tellly! yay!

Oh god...hope you don't see me running like a spaz...amongst 80,000 people pretty likely eh?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> watching c2s on tellly! yay!
> 
> Oh god...hope you don't see me running like a spaz...amongst 80,000 people pretty likely eh?Click to expand...

didn't see you, but was thinking of you! :thumbup:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

far out...i just cannot warm up tonight! I can think of something that would get me warm, but I think I'm better off just trying to find a few more jumpers. lol what amiserable couple of days!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I've got the heater on...trying to sooth my poor tired old body..between what I've just done to my legs in the run, and my cramps and back I'm in a right state. Far out the old :jo: can whinge alright!

My dh just asked me if I wanted to go to bed now so I would be up soon to temp!!! Bahahahaa...poor thing!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I can see you all there! hurry & catch up girls, I'm getting bored...in this house, boredom normally leads to rape...on this particular night though, I think it might lead to an arrest...and not in a good way! lol so come & play with me!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha Newbie, your DH is funny. hope you're feeling ok! you'll be sore for a week after that! if it were me, I'd be sore for a month! lol


----------



## Newbie32

I just want to say that I love you gals!

Having this thread has turned ttc from frustrating into fascinating! I hope we all get our bfps really soon so we can share the next step together!! But Regardless of who gets what when, it's just such a fabulous dynamic little group, love it!

XX


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I'm just being dramatic! I can cycle 100kms and be fine, but run 14 and I'm shattered...

And you're right! Read faster girls! Come and play!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> I've got the heater on...trying to sooth my poor tired old body..between what I've just done to my legs in the run, and my cramps and back I'm in a right state. Far out the old :jo: can whinge alright!
> 
> My dh just asked me if I wanted to go to bed now so I would be up soon to temp!!! Bahahahaa...poor thing!

Ah god love him. Sometimes they do shit us but other times they do something that makes us go ahhhhh bless....

whinge away


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> I just want to say that I love you gals!
> 
> Having this thread has turned ttc from frustrating into fascinating! I hope we all get our bfps really soon so we can share the next step together!! But Regardless of who gets what when, it's just such a fabulous dynamic little group, love it!
> 
> XX

I totally agree with that! It's so much fun, and it's fun to be excited for each other, Ginny & 2Mums give us something to look forward to, and everyone else is at a different stage, so there is always something different to be looking forward to! sometimes just venting about a bad day, or laughing or crying or bitching together - it's just what the doctor ordered!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> Yeah I'm just being dramatic! I can cycle 100kms and be fine, but run 14 and I'm shattered...
> 
> And you're right! Read faster girls! Come and play!

I am just shattered reading about 100km cycles and 14km runs! I might need a lie down LOL


----------



## kiwipauagirl

oh my god a couple more posts and we will be at 3000 who is it going to be.....


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Everyone is very chatty tonight, So I am hoping that I will be the lucky on to be able to say this & it won't be out of place...here goes...

CONGRATULATIONS ANGEL - you have now brought us girls together and our friendships have reached the next level...

3000 posts! (and counting....very very fast!)

Love you all ladies! xoxoxoox


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahaha so funny that you just said that Kiwi, I've been waiting all night! I had it all ready to copy & paste in when the time was right... yay! haha I feel that I have accomplished something now! lol This is what happens to horny housewives on sexless sundays....the small things put a smile back on my face! lol


----------



## Newbie32

Woohoo! We've certainly gathered some momentum! 

And you're bang on mum2q, there is no better way, IMHO, to get over that itch visiting, than for someone else getting close to testing! It's awesomeful.

I love our get duffers club 

Ps, kiwi, they seem to think I'm a sports freak, but fair to say Im Fairly active...hehehe


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I like the ones that have had the 'balls' persay, and do pipe up and join in, and if they are our kind of people its immediatly obvious and we invite them with open arms and love them, like our recent add ons, our lovely fav nurse miss Rosie, and our long lost loved aussie friend Kiwi!!! 
Kiwi- we love you, nothing i said was directed at you!!! 
I had the same temp as melaineys, those three days before i got that bfp, so might not be a terrible sickness!!!
:jo: i'm not sure i can take it all off at the moment even if i wanted to :rofl: Glad to hear your c2c went good, i rocked it bowls, 1st time, beginners luck!! :rofl: I also didnt have loads of cm, barely any, but.. i also couldnt check and then stopped bc TMI- i was so 'swollen' couldnt even get a baby pinky finger up there to check cm. Still convinced you will have a bfp though!!! 
i know i missed alot in the last few pages but was mostly FF, and DHs -- not much to say on those :rofl: :) 
love you all too and Angel, congrats again, you a miracle worker, where would we all be without you!!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> hahaha so funny that you just said that Kiwi, I've been waiting all night! I had it all ready to copy & paste in when the time was right... yay! haha I feel that I have accomplished something now! lol This is what happens to horny housewives on sexless sundays....the small things put a smile back on my face! lol

Bahahahahaha

Hh on ss!

Love love love.

Get in there mr quigley and sort out your missus!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

fairly active is an under statement of the century, you ride 90kms every week, you play tennis like every night, etc etc... you are crazy!!!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Everyone is very chatty tonight, So I am hoping that I will be the lucky on to be able to say this & it won't be out of place...here goes...
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS ANGEL - you have now brought us girls together and our friendships have reached the next level...
> 
> 3000 posts! (and counting....very very fast!)
> 
> Love you all ladies! xoxoxoox


CONGRATULATIONS TO MUM2Q you are our lucky 3000 comment so for your prize you get :flower: flowers :thumbup: thumbs up :happydance: wohoo :cake: some cake cause there is no chocolate button :lolly: and a lolly pop!!!! WELL DONE GIRL!!!

ANGEL: amen to that. I have only been on this site for a couple of days and already i feel so much better about all this TTC stuff. Usually in this point of my cycle I am in a heap worrying that AF will show up and crying why me why me to the heavens... So BIG thank you for starting this. 
SO you get :flower: :thumbup: :happydance: :cake: :lolly: as well!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

we are all winners today/tonight!

2MUMS - hahaha i know you weren't talking about me. I was only messing!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> fairly active is an under statement of the century, you ride 90kms every week, you play tennis like every night, etc etc... you are crazy!!!!!

Hahahha...90kms is Sunday! Tennis weds, netball Saturday, spin class Monday/weds, personal trainer Friday, 50kms cycle sat, and Tuesday and Thursday try to jump on the cycle trainer! Remembering I am training now or big ride so will increase cycling to 500kms a week!

That's not crazy!! It's fun...


----------



## Newbie32

Ok, it's crazy :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Can't wait to see some temps in there kiwi! Did I mention I LOVE temping!!!

Hehehe


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks lovelies but I do not deserve all the credit I may have started it but without all of you our little family/mothers group/group therapy/loony bin would not be what it is - love all of you and love sharing our journeys and lives and all the tmi too! I have always been called a chronic over sharer so am happy to finally have found my 'own kind' lol!

Witch is still MIA for me so if tomorrow's temp is still high I will POAS in the morning - still doubtful but also slightly optimistic!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Thanks lovelies but I do not deserve all the credit I may have started it but without all of you our little family/mothers group/group therapy/loony bin would not be what it is - love all of you and love sharing our journeys and lives and all the tmi too! I have always been called a chronic over sharer so am happy to finally have found my 'own kind' lol!
> 
> Witch is still MIA for me so if tomorrow's temp is still high I will POAS in the morning - still doubtful but also slightly optimistic!

Woohoo!

Fx fx fx fx you have just had implantation bleeding....

I have decided it won't be bfp for me...if my chart is triphasic (from implantation) at 7dpo then surely three days later wouldn't be bfn?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwipauagirl said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is very chatty tonight, So I am hoping that I will be the lucky on to be able to say this & it won't be out of place...here goes...
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS ANGEL - you have now brought us girls together and our friendships have reached the next level...
> 
> 3000 posts! (and counting....very very fast!)
> 
> Love you all ladies! xoxoxoox
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO MUM2Q you are our lucky 3000 comment so for your prize you get :flower: flowers :thumbup: thumbs up :happydance: wohoo :cake: some cake cause there is no chocolate button :lolly: and a lolly pop!!!! WELL DONE GIRL!!!
> 
> ANGEL: amen to that. I have only been on this site for a couple of days and already i feel so much better about all this TTC stuff. Usually in this point of my cycle I am in a heap worrying that AF will show up and crying why me why me to the heavens... So BIG thank you for starting this.
> SO you get :flower: :thumbup: :happydance: :cake: :lolly: as well!!!Click to expand...


while I really really appreciate your gifts, I would really prefer a root!!:sex::rofl: sorry to be so blunt...I'm past the point of this being funny! haha surely it must be close to O time, my body is screaming 'make a baby make a baby!'

Newbie it's funny, you're the most active of us all, and you still always find time for us! you're the best!:hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie it is possible to be bfn most hpts take 5 days to detect hcg - did you use FRER or one of your billion ICs?


----------



## Newbie32

Hahaha, ic! Where has my positivity gone eh!

Yeah, I'm active, but all that sport means fair bit of couch time at night...and I'm just plain naughty at work!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> kiwipauagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is very chatty tonight, So I am hoping that I will be the lucky on to be able to say this & it won't be out of place...here goes...
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS ANGEL - you have now brought us girls together and our friendships have reached the next level...
> 
> 3000 posts! (and counting....very very fast!)
> 
> Love you all ladies! xoxoxoox
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO MUM2Q you are our lucky 3000 comment so for your prize you get :flower: flowers :thumbup: thumbs up :happydance: wohoo :cake: some cake cause there is no chocolate button :lolly: and a lolly pop!!!! WELL DONE GIRL!!!
> 
> ANGEL: amen to that. I have only been on this site for a couple of days and already i feel so much better about all this TTC stuff. Usually in this point of my cycle I am in a heap worrying that AF will show up and crying why me why me to the heavens... So BIG thank you for starting this.
> SO you get :flower: :thumbup: :happydance: :cake: :lolly: as well!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> while I really really appreciate your gifts, I would really prefer a root!!:sex::rofl: sorry to be so blunt...I'm past the point of this being funny! haha surely it must be close to O time, my body is screaming 'make a baby make a baby!'
> 
> Newbie it's funny, you're the most active of us all, and you still always find time for us! you're the best!:hugs:Click to expand...

well i was going to say that but i am sorry I can't offer you :sex: just the above LOL Where is Melainey?? She can tell you how to get DH in the mood. She is the expert on it! (maybe not now because she is under the whether)
I just walk over to my Dh and climb on top that usually gets him to say "Oh ok lets go upstairs" LOL maybe just try that or say "how many times do i give in to you when you are like this so now its your turn"... try everythign


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie it is possible to be bfn most hpts take 5 days to detect hcg - did you use FRER or one of your billion ICs?

I have absolutely no idea what you just said then.... FRER?? ICs??? and what is POAS?? hpts???
I need a coded dictionary :dohh:


----------



## Newbie32

Babahahahah

I'm sure angel will beat me so I let her answer!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Maybe if temp still high tomorrow I might use a free...if drops, won't bother!


Edit, frer, not free ...stupid autocorrect...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lol on the help thread (click help on top lefthand side of screen) there is an abbreviations glossary! FRER=first response early result - a brand of hpt (home preg test). IC is Internet cheapy (hpt) and POAS is piss on a stick!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pauls_angel said:


> Lol on the help thread (click help on top lefthand side of screen) there is an abbreviations glossary! FRER=first response early result - a brand of hpt (home preg test). IC is Internet cheapy (hpt) and POAS is piss on a stick!

ha :dohh::dohh: double head slap for me...


----------



## kiwipauagirl

hey would you look at that.... an abbreviation chart...

CODE AWAY GIRLS i now know what you are talking about! Nothing can escape me now (unless of course you invent another little coded language and not tell me about it) LOL


----------



## Pauls_angel

One that is not on there is HHB stands for horny house beast :)


----------



## Newbie32

Good now go buy a thermometer!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> One that is not on there is HHB stands for horny house beast :)

Hahahha :rofl::rofl:

In case you wondered kiwi, that is angels other name ;)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Good now go buy a thermometer!!!

Lol newbie you truly are temp obsessed!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I think we all get a case of HHB at times


----------



## Newbie32

Guilty as charged.

Wish I could see into the future instead!!!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> Good now go buy a thermometer!!!

I will have to wait till I get to work tomorrow to buy a basal thermometer as the only one I have in the house is a normal one. I suppose this will work for tomorrow morning


----------



## Newbie32

Yes! Use it anyway!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Kiwi is it digital with at least one decimal point - or a mercury one? If digi then you don't need a new one :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ok, I just offered to give DH a massage. I took him into bed, gave him a massage since I left with baby oil, front & back, full body (except the 'special' part) lol and now he's in the shower, he's gonna come tuck me in, so I will be getting lucky very soon! haha just came to say goodnight. Nana, you can officially go to sleep now, it's not lame if someone has gone before you! haha

sweet dreams girls!
xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Wooohoooo...rumpy pumpy time!

Good to see mr quigley behaving himself again! Night Hun x


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> ok, I just offered to give DH a massage. I took him into bed, gave him a massage since I left with baby oil, front & back, full body (except the 'special' part) lol and now he's in the shower, he's gonna come tuck me in, so I will be getting lucky very soon! haha just came to say goodnight. Nana, you can officially go to sleep now, it's not lame if someone has gone before you! haha
> 
> sweet dreams girls!
> xxx

Woohoo go you!!! Enjoy

Angel: yep it's digital with one dec point but of course it's flashing flat battery


----------



## kiwipauagirl

according to my test (and when i hold the battery and shake it) I am 35.8 so NEWBIE will be delighted to know that I have started ;)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

fx for angel and :jo: still feeling a bfp for this week!!!!

mum2q-- get it, get it, get!!! :sex: woohoooooooooooooo :headspin:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Bummer! hopefully the battery will last until tomorrow morning!

Nighty night mum2Q - enjoy :sex: from my calculations you are on cd14 so Ov time must be here! May you have a sticky eggy!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I, in my particular cranky state this evening, just think it is SO cruel that af symptoms are v similar to pg symptoms. 

Grrrrrrrrr. Grrrrrrrr. 

Sigh.

:jo: could use a glass of wine tonight!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay 2mums is here! Missed your face being on here as often today hun - glad you're back now! Did you have a nice :jo: nap?

I have updated the front page - kiwi you now feature! Can you all please check that I have you in the right place and on the right cd/dpo... I lose track when I don't update it everyday! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Good now go buy a thermometer!!!
> 
> Lol newbie you truly are temp obsessed!!!Click to expand...




kiwipauagirl said:


> according to my test (and when i hold the battery and shake it) I am 35.8 so NEWBIE will be delighted to know that I have started ;)

Woohoo :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucy and Melainey - I see you are here too! Catching up no doubt! Have missed you today too!


----------



## Newbie32

You can run....but you can't hide!!

Bahahahahahaha


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> I, in my particular cranky state this evening, just think it is SO cruel that af symptoms are v similar to pg symptoms.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrr. Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> :jo: could use a glass of wine tonight!!

Poor :jo:! I hear you though!!! I could murder a glass of wine too - but just in case af is not here and it is IB I am obstaining!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Does anyone know how to re-name a thread??? I tried to earlier but have no idea how to! Happy to add 20+ to the title but am a little too blonde to figure it out!


----------



## Newbie32

Yep. Oh the joys of ttc!

Tea it is. I've become a big fan of decaf green tea with pomegranate, by tetleys. Their green tea with mint is good too!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

my nap was fan freaking tastic, seriously was a good one!! Now having indian for dinner, brought my friends, super delicious!! 
i wouldnt think you would actually be able to change the name of the thread, but wouldnt it be fun if we could :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yeah i could have used a nice cold beer, or a shot of tequila today, but noooo!! :rofl: just when we need it the most they take it away!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pauls_angel said:


> Does anyone know how to re-name a thread??? I tried to earlier but have no idea how to! Happy to add 20+ to the title but am a little too blonde to figure it out!

Ooooh I figured it out! Any feedback on the new title??? I hope everyone who is in our little family can still find us!

P.S. DH just threatened to hack my bnb account and post comments of his own - if anything untoward appears in the coming days please check that I said it and not him - cheeky bugger! Might need to change my password!


----------



## Newbie32

Wish I'd had a nap! Glad you enjoyed ;)

Sooooo tired! Ah well, should sleep like a :baby: rather than an old :jo: tonight!


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahaha

You go girl! Love it. 

Except in my head has (yes, we mean the rest of you go play in some other playground!!!)

Well done again angel xxx

Edit: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: at your dh!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hahahaha! i love it angel!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I wish I had a nap too...not that I ran 14km today or anything! DH had a lovely nap today - silly me wasn't tired then - I am now though! Won't stay up too much longer - maybe anither hour then bed!


----------



## Pauls_angel

:hi: Hi Jayne!!! Good morning - how are you feeling today hun?!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah me too, and then temping!!!

:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Pauls_angel

hehe - love typos! :wohoo:


----------



## Newbie32

Crikeys that angel doesn't miss a thing! You are on the ball sunshine!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Must be the vitamin B :)


----------



## Newbie32

I forgot to take my vit b's thus month....I wonder if that will bring my lp back shorter again....


----------



## Newbie32

Can't type to save myself...

Thus??? Lol. This!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hehehehe - poor :jo: let's hope baby brain is the cause of your forgetfulness and typos!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Watching Big Bang Theory - loving it! Although all the repeats drive me a bit nuts - film some more!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Dr had me on b12 injections 3 this year, love love love love love them!!! amazing stuff, best drug out there :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

I have had mildly more energy on vit B supplement - except for today though - I am absolutely exhausted... but am putting that down to all the house hunting follwed by a late night last night and also the late night I had the night before... would love to put it down to a bfp though - oooh I hope - doubtful though very doubtful and a little confused by my random cycle!


----------



## Newbie32

:)

Well my lovelys, apparently I'm falling asleep on my iPad rofl::rofl:) so I'm being ordered to bed! Yay!!! :blush:

Hope you all ave a great night, what's left of it, and day of course for you out of Aussies!!!

Great day, great new name, fx for no af angel and a bfp! And high temps of course!

Sweet dreams xx Mwaa x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Goodnight Sasha!!! Sleep well and temp well! I think I will call it a night too lovelies :) See you all tomorrow! I'll be up early stalking along with :jo: xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh just wanted to clarify that our ring-in Aussies are still very welcome - the title change is purely about age :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

good night ladies!!!! fx for good things tomorrow morning!! g'night! :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Sorry I have been MIA tonight hopefully I will be better tomorrow xxx 

Goodnight my lovely ladies :) xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

just caught up on the day, much better than i had before. Angel, love the house! Great floors, and such a kid friendly layout and backyard! FX they come to their senses and accept a reasonable offer, soon! Also, love the front page, i like my :ninja: 
Ginny- im sure everything will be perfect, i understand your fear, but this bean is bound to be sticking around for the next 8 months, and i'm looking forward to giving you a huge congratulations at 13 weeks!!!! ;) :hugs: Relax and enjoy tomorrow!!! 
Melainey- hope you feel better soon!! :holly:
mum2q- hope you :sex: had a :sex: good :sex: night :sex: 
Hope everyones weekend was good, and hoping monday isnt too brutal and brings some good news and temps in the morning!!! 
:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

So while you girls are sleeping and having pleasant dreams just to let you know WE WON OUR MATCH!!! Absolutely flogged them so finals here we come!!!! Woohoo and I was the captain for the day and played a whole match!!! Couldn't believe it! Now i am off to a 2nd bday party and getting ready for closing ceremony of Olympics


----------



## Rosie_PA

Angel- I love the house, hope they get reasonable and accept your offer!! I love big bang theory too, DH and I watch it for hours and laugh the whole time!!! Fx'd temp stays high and AF stay away!
Ginny- im so excited for tomorrow!!! Can't wait till you see that bean(s)!!!!
Melainey- hope you feel better soon!! 
mum2q- hope you had great :sex:!!!!!
2mums- cant wait for your scan too!!!! 4 beans whaaaaa?!?! Hahaha
Kiwi-congrats on your win!! :happydance:
:jo:- I am praying for a shy bean and a strong :bfp: in the next day or so!!!

So DH and I are going out to dinner tonight to celebrate our 2nd anniversary, can't believe it's been 2 years, feels like just yesterday!!! Very excited because the restaurant we are going to has amazing sangria and I always order a whole pitcher!!!!! Hehe. Hope you ladies all have a great day!!! Xoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls...temps have dropped a lot :( I'm sure won't be long now till the witch shows :cry:

Boooooo :(


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Hi girls...temps have dropped a lot :( I'm sure won't be long now till the witch shows :cry:
> 
> Boooooo :(

Boooooooooo :witch: can fall off her broom and die!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Here Here!!!

Poor DH...when i got up he was all excited to see if temp still up! Heartbreaking to see his face when i said they had dropped....although better i guess today than on his birthday!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hey ladies!

Great night last night! ;) I hope you all have a great day, I don't thin kI'll have time to jump on today, will see how I go!

Kiwi - congrats! I'm sure you would have played awesomely!

Newbie :( sorry bout your temp hun, at least it will soften the blow (and your DH will know to get some Birthday BD in before the day! haha

Angel - excited for your result. i hope its an unexpected BFP!! I'll go check out the new name now. 

Ginny, good luck today (not that you need it)

sorry i've forgotten some, but I am in a rush! have a great day!

EDIT: great name angel! as for front page, I am CD 11 atm (which is early for Ov for the cycles I've known (1st was +OPK on CD18, 2nd was Ov on CD34) but I do have some short cycles in the mix, so hopefully it is O!! I wouldn't bother changing it though, i'll be CD14 in a couple of days! Also, I am in NSW! :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

My post earlier must not have worked! My temps are down today too - boo :witch:!!!

Still no sign of the witch though but I feel like she is coming! :(

Maybe our cycles are lining up :jo: hehe :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah maybe Angel!

:jo: is feeling :cry: this morning...im not really sure why, havent felt 'it' this cycle or anything...stupid temps let me get my hopes up a little i guess :cry: :cry:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry you are a little :cry: today Sasha! Hopefully you will have a great day and will be able to take your mind off things... hopefully by some miracle both of our temps will soar tomorrow - not liking our chances but a girl can dream! Praying for a miracle! xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Yeah, they are a bit slow going, but it's still something to have on in the background. The next ones are 'I didn't know I was pregnant' I find this very interesting, so will be cool to watch a whole story and see what it's like to go through. I just couldn't imagine not knowing you're preggy...what the! I guess it's different cos I'm TTC, maybe you wouldn't assume everything is a symptom of pregnancy if it wasn't on your mind... still very strange though!

Ha, I love that show. My favourite episode is the one where she has the baby in the toilet. LOL.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ooooh a baby in the toilet does not sound fun!!!

How are you 2woohoo?


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> yeah, I was triphasic according to FF last cycle too, and here I am...waiting to O again. It's all such a stupid annoying game, everything can mean what you want it to! Just hard not to let your mind wander!
> 
> Yeah I will be having strong, rude words with ff about such messages giving hope if that nasty bitch flies in this week!
> 
> I'm sick of buying tampons. I want nothing more to do with them for a long time!!!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, sometimes I play games with AF...last cycle, I thought I would even temp her to show up by not wearing a liner when I wore my new undies... she didn't show and I thought I might be preggy as surely Murphy's law would have AF show up to ruin them. lol I often think I should risk it & not buy tampons cos I'll be pregnant instead... but then reality sets in & i think 'Shell - don't be a fuckwit! get the fucking tampons!' hahaClick to expand...

BAHAHAHAHA - too funny.


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Yay 2mums is here! Missed your face being on here as often today hun - glad you're back now! Did you have a nice :jo: nap?
> 
> I have updated the front page - kiwi you now feature! Can you all please check that I have you in the right place and on the right cd/dpo... I lose track when I don't update it everyday! :)

I am 8DPO today. 
So... how many days should I wait before testing?


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Hi girls...temps have dropped a lot :( I'm sure won't be long now till the witch shows :cry:
> 
> Boooooo :(

Ohhhh so sorry to read this! It has taken me ages to catch up from the weekend - my home computer's been playing up so didn't get on at all, though I tried - and the last few pages I was practically falling off my seat expecting a BFP. Sending big hugs to you today love xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> My post earlier must not have worked! My temps are down today too - boo :witch:!!!
> 
> Still no sign of the witch though but I feel like she is coming! :(
> 
> Maybe our cycles are lining up :jo: hehe :rofl:

Oh no!!! I was so expecting yours to turn out to be implantation bleeding honey!! 

So how is the house hunting? Had a look at the house you mentioned a few pages ago, looks like it is under contract - I don't suppose it's under contract with you is it?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:nope::nope::nope: It can't be! there has to be a mistake, i think both your thermometers must be broken, or its just a fluke or a sick joke the universe is playing. There has to be a bfp for you two here! :jo: maybe you ovulated later than you thought, or twice or something and that's an implantation dip! And Angel, yours is too the light IB and now this drop, I'm still hoping for those bfps even if it would be a miracle!!!! 

Ginny - :dance::hugs::dance: :flower::flower::flower::flower:
mum2q- glad you had :sex: a good:sex: night:sex: 
g'day Rosie - whats the latest gossip in the states?? anything interesting happening?


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Ooooh a baby in the toilet does not sound fun!!!
> 
> How are you 2woohoo?

Think I am all caught up now! Phew! 

Tried to have a bit of fun over the weekend to take my mind of work, which has been really dreadful lately. 
Saturday: took my bub to swimming lessons, which is always fun. Hubby went to the footy Sat night and I cleaned out the study - it was chock a block full of boxes since we moved (15 months ago, lol) and now it looks like a functioning study, so I am pretty pleased with my work, exhausted now though. 
Sunday: Took Harrison to the circus. OH WOW! He just LOVED it. It was just so much fun seeing him all excited. Went out for dinner last night, we wanted to see how bubs coped if we fed him, bathed him, got him in PJs, then went out for dinner with him, to see if he'd sleep in the pram. He did, and transferred easily to his cot afterwards. We're calling it a huge success and going to try to get out once a week - we bought one of those entertainment books - I think it'll be really good for us to get out for a "date night" each week, and I don't feel like I have to get one of the grandparents over all the time to babysit.


----------



## Newbie32

hahahah....love it.

Even when :jo: feels like sitting in the corner under a blanket with her knitting and a pot of tea, sobbing to herself quietly, you girls know just what to say and only moments later she's on the verge of pissing herself!!!

Thanks girls  I agree Number2 - my temps have been nasty little biatches this month. No idea what that game is about, but it can go play with someone else next month cos i'm not having it!

2mums, i kind knew it was coming...cos i have been taking them just before i go to bed every night and they have been corresponding very well with my morning temps, so last night when they were down quite a bit i was expecting a drop off today. S'ok, i didnt really want to be stealing the spotlight from the diggers on Anzac day anyway! Might be a may baby for me...or june, or july, but please not August - with 75% of my family having birthdays in August i dont need another one in August!!! (Not that i would be saying that in a few months if trying for what would be an august baby hahahahaha)

Doing work is going to be hard today. I an NOT Interested.


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh a baby in the toilet does not sound fun!!!
> 
> How are you 2woohoo?
> 
> Think I am all caught up now! Phew!
> 
> Tried to have a bit of fun over the weekend to take my mind of work, which has been really dreadful lately.
> Saturday: took my bub to swimming lessons, which is always fun. Hubby went to the footy Sat night and I cleaned out the study - it was chock a block full of boxes since we moved (15 months ago, lol) and now it looks like a functioning study, so I am pretty pleased with my work, exhausted now though.
> Sunday: Took Harrison to the circus. OH WOW! He just LOVED it. It was just so much fun seeing him all excited. Went out for dinner last night, we wanted to see how bubs coped if we fed him, bathed him, got him in PJs, then went out for dinner with him, to see if he'd sleep in the pram. He did, and transferred easily to his cot afterwards. We're calling it a huge success and going to try to get out once a week - we bought one of those entertainment books - I think it'll be really good for us to get out for a "date night" each week, and I don't feel like I have to get one of the grandparents over all the time to babysit.Click to expand...

Thats excellent number2! DH & I have vowed not to be those parents who cant do anything because of bubs, his sister will not do ANYTHING at night EVER, and frankly its a PITA!!! Glad you have had a lovely weekend and i hope that your work week is heaps better this week x

EDIT: As for testing - you're next lovely!!!! May the POAS bandwagon commence action down Number2 Lane!!!!! :test: :test: :test:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: least you were slightly prepared then. still :nope: 
2woohoo- that sounds like a great success!!! i'll bet you both are looking forward to many more night out!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh a baby in the toilet does not sound fun!!!
> 
> How are you 2woohoo?
> 
> Think I am all caught up now! Phew!
> 
> Tried to have a bit of fun over the weekend to take my mind of work, which has been really dreadful lately.
> Saturday: took my bub to swimming lessons, which is always fun. Hubby went to the footy Sat night and I cleaned out the study - it was chock a block full of boxes since we moved (15 months ago, lol) and now it looks like a functioning study, so I am pretty pleased with my work, exhausted now though.
> Sunday: Took Harrison to the circus. OH WOW! He just LOVED it. It was just so much fun seeing him all excited. Went out for dinner last night, we wanted to see how bubs coped if we fed him, bathed him, got him in PJs, then went out for dinner with him, to see if he'd sleep in the pram. He did, and transferred easily to his cot afterwards. We're calling it a huge success and going to try to get out once a week - we bought one of those entertainment books - I think it'll be really good for us to get out for a "date night" each week, and I don't feel like I have to get one of the grandparents over all the time to babysit.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats excellent number2! DH & I have vowed not to be those parents who cant do anything because of bubs, his sister will not do ANYTHING at night EVER, and frankly its a PITA!!! Glad you have had a lovely weekend and i hope that your work week is heaps better this week x
> 
> EDIT: As for testing - you're next lovely!!!! May the POAS bandwagon commence action down Number2 Lane!!!!! :test: :test: :test:Click to expand...

8DPO is a bit early I think... but perhaps I'll start testing on Wednesday? I'm not sure when.
We got out lots when he was a teeny baby, but got out of the habit lately, so I am very glad he still seems to be ok to sleep in his pram! I think it's really important for our relationship to be able to get out together.


----------



## Newbie32

Of course it is! Baby needs to revolve around your life as much as you need to revolve around baby! IMHO, of course, with NO experience of having a baby!!! hahahaha

Ok, Wednesday is its! 3 days to go.....

;)


----------



## Newbie32

AAARRRGGHGH

Where is my siggie gone?????


----------



## lisamfr

Good Morning girls,

Hope your all enjoyed your weekend. I logged on & was like what happened to our thread I couldn&#8217;t find the usual title. I looked around & saw this title and logged in. Then saw how many pages I have to catch up on & thought to myself yeap found my girls lol. SO now I will get busy and catch up on my reading.


----------



## Newbie32

test


----------



## Newbie32

ah, its back...that was WEIRD.

Morning Lisa :)

Yeah, we have had a few unwelcomes, so Angel made the thread title a little more descriptive!! 

Hope you had a fab weekend hun x


----------



## Pauls_angel

LOL Newbie... when you wrote siggie - I read it as ciggy and was thinking what - since when did you smoke! LOL then realised you meant signature... :dohh: am half asleep today!!!

2woohoo - the house I posted yesterday is not under contract as far as I can tell - did you see that on realestate.com.au??? The address was 22 womboyne av, kellyville - I certainly haven't bought it :) Won't be sad if it goes though - didn't love it was just the best we saw - spring seems to be the time to sell so hopefully lots of new houses will come on the market soon!

Good work taking Harrison out for dinner - I bet you had a great time! What a good lil boy he is going straight back off to sleep for you!

2mums - thanks for your optimism but sadly I am not convinced - no witch yet but I have no doubt that she'll arrive by the end of the day!

Quick question - do you all think I should change the light bleed I had on saturday to spotting on FF? It was lighter than light but a tad heavier than spotting - I only had blood on one tampon from morning til about 11am and then nothing after that at all???

Thoughts?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lisa,

Sorry you had trouble finding us!!! I thought about it later that I should have put the old name in bracket for a few days... oh well! Hopefully everyone else will still find their way back too! xx


----------



## AMYMAGILL

I am testing on friday the 17th hoping for that BFP


----------



## Trying2b2mums

"a few unwelcomes" such a kosher way of saying it. I say "we had a few dumb ass kids that were annoying as hell, as well as arrogant, irresponsible and selfish!" 

but, thats just me. Bitch of the group, i'm good with that, been my title among friends for years, minus my best friend we call Ruth, bc she can be a ruthless bitch sometimes :rofl: But at the end of the day, to our friends and family, we'd both take a bullet, just bitchy to those 'unwelcomes' 

sidenote- don't mind me today, I'm a bit off :haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel, i too read siggie as ciggy and thought...no that cant be right, not from miss "fairly active" :rofl:
i'd leave it as light on FF, but i'm sure the others will have a 'better' answer (bc they know ff better than i), just seems that although it was super light, it wasn't spotting as you said, and i dont know if that will throw it off. Or just wait and see what the next few days bring, Still have my FX for a miracle! :)


----------



## number2woohoo

How about that - I'd just typed the address into google, and it looks like I landed on a page from last time it changed hands, Angel!! Different agent and price so that's what I figure must have happened. 
https://www.realestate.com.au/prope...06375691.pdf?f311f893738d8d256a047770f8b01f26
Re changing the flow to spotting... I'm not sure. I second guess this all the time in myself, and for me it has always been wishful thinking. For you it sounds quite possible though. I say test, and see. :D


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> angel, i too read siggie as ciggy and thought...no that cant be right, not from miss "fairly active" :rofl:
> i'd leave it as light on FF, but i'm sure the others will have a 'better' answer (bc they know ff better than i), just seems that although it was super light, it wasn't spotting as you said, and i dont know if that will throw it off. Or just wait and see what the next few days bring, Still have my FX for a miracle! :)

Ha, I'd read it as ciggy for a second too, my eyebrows raised up so high they fell off my face, lol.


----------



## Newbie32

bahahahaha

You gals are funny.

Chillax, nana :jo: hasnt hit the corner store for a pack of darts and set up shop in ye olde bistro just yet!!!!

Angel - Im not sure...the month that i had a stop start stop start i still left it as light because was defo more than spotting (plus i preferred to see myself advancing on a new cycle than getting to cd 5 and having to go back to cd 1 again! bahahahahaha)

PS, Ms fairly active skipped her spin class this morning because she, quite frankly, couldnt be arsed!!! (more colorful language told to DH when he asked why i wasnt in my gym kit!!!)


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> bahahahaha
> 
> You gals are funny.
> 
> Chillax, nana :jo: hasnt hit the corner store for a pack of darts and set up shop in ye olde bistro just yet!!!!
> 
> Angel - Im not sure...the month that i had a stop start stop start i still left it as light because was defo more than spotting (plus i preferred to see myself advancing on a new cycle than getting to cd 5 and having to go back to cd 1 again! bahahahahaha)
> 
> PS, Ms fairly active skipped her spin class this morning because she, quite frankly, couldnt be arsed!!! (more colorful language told to DH when he asked why i wasnt in my gym kit!!!)

you lazy thing. Anyone'd think you ran 14k yesterday. 
(go you good thing, by the way!)


----------



## lisamfr

Angle &#8211; my detailed on the first page is correct. Thanks for all your hard work in keeping it updated your doing an awesome job. I was so hoping you would have been duffer.Sorry to hear about no bfn. But your still in for a change if the :witch: hasn&#8217;t shown her face. 

Hi Kiwi nice to meet you.

Woohoo &#8211; hope this week is better for you.

LLMP &#8211; I hope you had a wonderful birthday on Friday. 

2mums &#8211; I love your story/journey. Thank you for sharing it with us. 

Pammy & Rosie - How are you feeling today?

Newbie - Oh newbie so sorry to hear that hun! I still hope this is ur month for a bfp!

Wow I am still trying to get my head around babyhopealive who&#8217;s 15??? What the&#8230;..

I am only up to reading page 265....stopp adding to the pages (only joking)


----------



## number2woohoo

hee hee Lisa I felt like saying the same thing when I was trying to catch up this morning after spending the weekend busy with family :)
Everyone stop typing for a minute!
Oh, hang on, did I just add... oh whoops, sorry ;)


----------



## Newbie32

:jo: still chuckles quietly to her self every time she reads the word 'duffers' on this page...hahahahahahaa

2mums, i am completely with you. No holds barred. Tell it how it is. Straight up. Personally i rather it when people are honest rather than pussy footing around!!! I understand there are people out there who are much nicer than me (and lots on this thread too who showed their niceness and patience with our 'visitors') but im just not one of them!!

And I am a BITCH today. Just snapped at poor old DH on the phone. He didnt really do anything wrong, im just a cranky old :mamafy:

WHY oh WHY do our hormones send us so batty around AF? I am bouncing between happy, sad, teary, angry and just plain rude today....I pity those who are around me!!!!


----------



## lisamfr

My head hurts from scrolling down the pages & reading. But I am finally up to date.

Sorry if I don&#8217;t comment on everything. I would do the word document that Melainey talked about but I already have four work documents open. 

Yeah I try and jump on & keep up to date over the weekend even if I am not commenting. But it&#8217;s still hard. 

My cramping finally stopped on Friday thank goodness. But Audrina came down with a temperature. So my weekend was looking after a toddler that was up and down. It&#8217;s so hard when they can&#8217;t tell you what is wrong. We almost rushed her off to emergency Saturday night but then I finally got her temperature down. She has spent four nights in our bed. I just hope she want put up a fight to go back into her cot. Hubby has taking the day off work to stay home and look after her & also to have daddy & daughter time.


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> Audrina came down with a temperature. So my weekend was looking after a toddler that was up and down. Its so hard when they cant tell you what is wrong. We almost rushed her off to emergency Saturday night but then I finally got her temperature down. She has spent four nights in our bed. I just hope she want put up a fight to go back into her cot. Hubby has taking the day off work to stay home and look after her & also to have daddy & daughter time.

Sorry to hear that - I hope she feels better soon. There's nothing more scary than feeling like you can't help your child - that must have been awful. xo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lisa- thank you and im glad you could appreciate our journey! I'm glad your lil girls temp went down, can be soo scary!!! Hope her and your DH have a good day today and that she's feeling better, and wants her own bed!!! Good to see you back today too!!!! 
:jo: i've never been one to pussy foot around, don't think it does any good for anyone! I hope for my OHs sake I can also snap outta this mood before she gets home, I was already feeling really pessimistic and down this morning and so i called one of my good friends in california, the one that recently got married, was hoping for some good news from her, they are waiting to see if they just got a house, apparently will find out this friday, but i had a dream last night that they got it and she was painting the driveway yellow :haha: But she was shit-faced with our friends at the river, they were having a great time, but she was being brutally honest and said she's ready for me to come home now, i should move back and she still loves and supports my decision to move out to aussie but that she's over it and wants me back, and i know it was mostly alcohol speaking, but i also know thats when the truth comes out, and it just wasnt what i needed today, so made me feel that much worse. On a high note, i am about to leave for my osteopath appoint, so hopefully my neck and back wont hurt as much later and i'll feel better. 
Hope monday is being good to everyone at work!!!! And those not at work, or elsewhere in the world!! xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi Lisa! Good to see you again!! 

2 mums, sorry you're having a crap day, we all love having you here, hope that you can pick yourself up again! Maybe try calling your mum? 

Number 2, yay we have our next tester! Will give us something to look forward to! And great about the date night, it's very important, especially with number 2 coming along soon! 

Nana, hope you're feeling ok, hugs!!! Sorry about the temps! 

Angel, sorry for your temps too, I would leave it as cd 1, looking back it might not seem much, but at the time it was heavy enough to be period. Just let they cycle play out and you'll make more sense of it at the end. 

Hi everyone else! Xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Lisa!! Hope Audrina feels better, beautiful name, BTW.

2mums- no good gossip over here. I am sorry you are having a bad day, one of my best friends moved about 4 hrs away and after 2 glasses of wine the other night I tried to call her and prob would have begged her to come back, after hearing your perspective I'm glad she didn't answer....Hope your neck and back feel better!!!

:jo:- I'm am not convinced your not duffers...I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I know what you mean about being disappointed. Last month I had no symptoms and all early tests (9,10,11 DPO) were negative but I still sobbed when AF came even though I was completely expecting her....it just sucks. 

Angel- very confused about the spotting, did you take another test? What happens on ff when you change it to spotting??? Anything??

Melainey- :flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher:hi!:flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher:

Number2- I am ready for some testing!!!! I say the sooner the better!!!!!

Mum2- hi!!! Anything fun planned today?? 

Ginny- cant wait to hear about the scan!!!!!


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies. Sorry have been MIA this morning! 

Bummed to see some temp drops! Hopefully it is just bodies playing tricks! 

I had my GP appointment this month, she is so lovely and understanding. She said the breast issue seems to be just fine and we should leave it alone now which is good news. But she's still baffled re lack of pregnancy. She can't understand why we aren't pregnant yet, she's sending DH for a semen analysis, then she wants to see us again in 6-8 weeks, and if we aren't pregnant she'll refer me to a fertility clinic... BUT there's one big issue! We don't have private health cover & there is no way we can afford private treatment. DH & I had a good chat & said we might try and head down the natural route (vitamins etc!) instead. We already decided we'll stop trying when Maggie turns 3 so we have 19months. It's frustrating and I'm at the point of wondering if it will ever happen?! im going to do some research on natural alternatives and see where that gets us. 

Hope everyone's having a lovely day! :) xx


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry have been MIA this morning!
> 
> Bummed to see some temp drops! Hopefully it is just bodies playing tricks!
> 
> I had my GP appointment this month, she is so lovely and understanding. She said the breast issue seems to be just fine and we should leave it alone now which is good news. But she's still baffled re lack of pregnancy. She can't understand why we aren't pregnant yet, she's sending DH for a semen analysis, then she wants to see us again in 6-8 weeks, and if we aren't pregnant she'll refer me to a fertility clinic... BUT there's one big issue! We don't have private health cover & there is no way we can afford private treatment. DH & I had a good chat & said we might try and head down the natural route (vitamins etc!) instead. We already decided we'll stop trying when Maggie turns 3 so we have 19months. It's frustrating and I'm at the point of wondering if it will ever happen?! im going to do some research on natural alternatives and see where that gets us.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a lovely day! :) xx

When you say you'll stop trying when Maggie is 3, do you mean stop actively trying but also not preventing? 
I only ask because you're quite young to completely stop, but feel free to tell me to mind my own beeswax if you like.


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Sorry have been MIA this morning!
> 
> Bummed to see some temp drops! Hopefully it is just bodies playing tricks!
> 
> I had my GP appointment this month, she is so lovely and understanding. She said the breast issue seems to be just fine and we should leave it alone now which is good news. But she's still baffled re lack of pregnancy. She can't understand why we aren't pregnant yet, she's sending DH for a semen analysis, then she wants to see us again in 6-8 weeks, and if we aren't pregnant she'll refer me to a fertility clinic... BUT there's one big issue! We don't have private health cover & there is no way we can afford private treatment. DH & I had a good chat & said we might try and head down the natural route (vitamins etc!) instead. We already decided we'll stop trying when Maggie turns 3 so we have 19months. It's frustrating and I'm at the point of wondering if it will ever happen?! im going to do some research on natural alternatives and see where that gets us.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a lovely day! :) xx
> 
> When you say you'll stop trying when Maggie is 3, do you mean stop actively trying but also not preventing?
> I only ask because you're quite young to completely stop, but feel free to tell me to mind my own beeswax if you like.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

you CRACK me up number2!!!

Thanks Rosie, but im struggling to think a temp drop like this right around AF time could mean anything good!

My mood seems to be quickly deteriorating...i have SO much sympathy for my DH for tonight already!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh bless..my aunty popped a message to me on FB to say hello...(all of my family is down in Melbourne) My Grandma is in an aged care facility and has pretty severe dementure/alzheimers/whatever happens to us when we get quite old. But bless her, i love her to bits and miss her almost the most out of my whole family! Anyways, my aunty has just been to see her this weekend, and guess what? Grandma says she has just won a gold medal at the olympics!!! bahahahahaha, my aunty asked her if that was in the 1956 games in melbourne hehehe

Anyways, just put a smile momentarily back on my face! Now back to sulking in the corner.


----------



## LLPM

Haha...no its fine to ask. We've just always wanted our kids close together. I think at that point we'll avoid pregnancy. I know that sounds totally crazy but I've seen what years of trying for a baby does to people. I don't want to be stressed and depressed for years and not enjoying my kids while I'm 'waiting', its already started to consume me and im sure its not healthy long term. I think if it hasn't happened by then we'll just accept its not going to happen and enjoy what we have! :) I know it will be the hardest decision ever!! I have a long running family history of severe endometriosis, my mum, grandma, aunt have all had complete hysterectomies by 37 so I know that's likely where I'm headed too! I hope it doesnt get to that point obviously but I'd rather know there's an end to it all...either way! X


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Haha...no its fine to ask. We've just always wanted our kids close together. I think at that point we'll avoid pregnancy. I know that sounds totally crazy but I've seen what years of trying for a baby does to people. I don't want to be stressed and depressed for years and not enjoying my kids while I'm 'waiting', its already started to consume me and im sure its not healthy long term. I think if it hasn't happened by then we'll just accept its not going to happen and enjoy what we have! :) I know it will be the hardest decision ever!! I have a long running family history of severe endometriosis, my mum, grandma, aunt have all had complete hysterectomies by 37 so I know that's likely where I'm headed too! I hope it doesnt get to that point obviously but I'd rather know there's an end to it all...either way! X

I totally get that. I'm total panic stations now myself and it is so stressful! I have the added pressure of old age. It isn't very healthy to keep obsessing, you're right. 

I'll take what I've got too - my other half and I were so fortunate to meet a bit later in life, we're very well matched, and we're even more amazingly fortunate to get our LO by surprise. 

I think perhaps I need to get the bottle of "fertility tequila" out. OH has suggested previously that we could sell nips of it, I don't know why I haven't thought of trying it myself. (We conceived Harrison when I was on the pill and had been for over 20 years - but I was also on a course of antibiotics for pnemonia - I guess they made me start feeling better, eh! We got sozzled on tequila and red bull and out popped Harrison.)

I am sure you can all appreciate that I know how very lucky I was to get that surprise, and that I can appreciate how difficult it can be to conceive as we've been trying for a sibling for bloody ages! Can't believe we fluked it the first time! This time's been the totala opposite!

So, who wants to come over for tequilas tonight? ;)


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Haha...no its fine to ask. We've just always wanted our kids close together. I think at that point we'll avoid pregnancy. I know that sounds totally crazy but I've seen what years of trying for a baby does to people. I don't want to be stressed and depressed for years and not enjoying my kids while I'm 'waiting', its already started to consume me and im sure its not healthy long term. I think if it hasn't happened by then we'll just accept its not going to happen and enjoy what we have! :) I know it will be the hardest decision ever!! I have a long running family history of severe endometriosis, my mum, grandma, aunt have all had complete hysterectomies by 37 so I know that's likely where I'm headed too! I hope it doesnt get to that point obviously but I'd rather know there's an end to it all...either way! X
> 
> I totally get that. I'm total panic stations now myself and it is so stressful! I have the added pressure of old age. It isn't very healthy to keep obsessing, you're right.
> 
> I'll take what I've got too - my other half and I were so fortunate to meet a bit later in life, we're very well matched, and we're even more amazingly fortunate to get our LO by surprise.
> 
> I think perhaps I need to get the bottle of "fertility tequila" out. OH has suggested previously that we could sell nips of it, I don't know why I haven't thought of trying it myself. (We conceived Harrison when I was on the pill and had been for over 20 years - but I was also on a course of antibiotics for pnemonia - I guess they made me start feeling better, eh! We got sozzled on tequila and red bull and out popped Harrison.)
> 
> I am sure you can all appreciate that I know how very lucky I was to get that surprise, and that I can appreciate how difficult it can be to conceive as we've been trying for a sibling for bloody ages! Can't believe we fluked it the first time! This time's been the totala opposite!
> 
> So, who wants to come over for tequilas tonight? ;)Click to expand...

Save some for your old :jo: in about a week and a halfs time!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Morning Ladies :happydance: I have been stalking all morning but only caught up now :haha:

Rosie  Hello lovely :hi:

Newbie  Im sorry :cry: really hope that witch fecks off :hugs: :rofl: about your grandma :haha: hahahaha That is too cute :winkwink: Now we know where :jo: gets it from :winkwink:

Kiwi  Congrats on the game , now for the final :happydance:

Angel  sorry about your temps :cry: :hugs: As for the light bleed.. I think you should wait and see if :af: comes and if she does maybe change the other to spotting?

2woohoo - :hi: Thats great about bub :happydance: Enjoy your date nights :happydance: Oh and start :test: :happydance: Oh and I am on my way for tequilla :winkwink: (not a big fan of tequilla,may have to swap for whickey :winkwink: hehe )

Lisa  welcome back :happydance: Sorry to hear about bub :hugs: Hope she is better soon :hugs:

Ginny  Good luck today lady :happydance: Not that you need it :hugs:

2mums  Im the same , if it needs to be said it will be said :rofl: Hope your back feels better :hugs:

LLPM  Good to hear about the breast issue :happydance: How much does it cost for the fertility clinic? Im not even sure if our health insurance covers it? What would it be under?

As for me not feeling as bad today but still feel like poo :cry: The temp spike was also due to the sickness as temp is almost back down to where is was :cry: Also woke up all achy this morning.. I hurt my arm about 3 months ago at the gym and it has been hurting ever since and today I woke up and could barely move I almost cried with the pain inmy arm :haha: Also the insides of my legs are all sore evn tho I did not have any rough sex last night haha didn't have any last night actually haha! Hmmmm weird I think so ! Did I mention I HATE being sick haha! Am making DH do almost everything tho ( he's getting better at taking orders but most times the ADHD takes over :rofl: hahaha) 

xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Hope you feel better soon Melainey. The aches certainly sound like you've had a nasty fluey type thing. A nice cup of tea and a warm bed is what you need. x

(I don't really like tequila either, but mixed with red bull or Mother energy drink it becomes a magical thing. Tasty tasty goodness. I don't normally drink spirits at all.)


----------



## LLPM

No idea melainey, I just know it gets expensive quickly! Ive had a quick look and it seems my best options are either vitex (agnus castus) or soy isoflavones. They both do different things so I'm just not sure! I don't want to screw up my cycle but as last month was all messed up its not like it can get much worse?! I could go back on vit b's but they didn't do much for me before? Arrrr so confusing! Rosie any professional input?


----------



## Newbie32

Grrrrrr....STILL a cranky sour bitch here!!!

Just wanted to say that i have figured out what was making me feel so ill through the day last week, cos it is again today:

I AM ALLERGIC TO WORK.

That is all.

Hope everyone is having a great arvo. 

Melainey i hope you are on the mend soon darl, if your temp is still back where it was you just might not have o'd yet...sickness can delay o too, so get back in the sack ASAP!

Id like to go to bed now too, only id just like to snooze please


----------



## ginny83

hey ladies - just wanted to let you all know that my scan went well and I'm measuring exactly according to my dates so 6+5. We found a heartbeat too of 130bpm - which they told me is normal.

Pretty happy right now :)

Only have a minute right now, but I'll catch up on all you lovely ladies after dinner :)


----------



## Melainey

Thank you 2woohoo :happydance: :hugs: x I can't drink energy drinks either haha They make me sooooooo ill and plus i'm hyper enough without them haha! I think I will stick to the whiskey :winkwink: Although I don't drink much at all anymore (which is strange cause I actually was an alcoholic and drank 7 days a week haha :cry: ) I used to be able to drink a bottle of whickey before I even went to the pub and still walk straight haha now If I even sniff it I get pissed hahaha :rofl: Joys of getting old I suppose! Or maybe the joys of fooking your liver at a young age haha!! 

LLPM - I think I am going to try soy Iso next month if no luck this month! and theyar e cheap but you have to order them from US I think cause I can't find them anywhere over here... (Except in menopause thing I saw but it was like only 17.3mg which means you would have to take like 10 a day and they would cost heaps haha) I seen some online for $15 :)

Newbie - You can climb in with me if you like :winkwink: hehehe DH is working so I am lonely :cry: Sure you can cycle over here it's not far for you on a bike :rofl: :rofl: hahaha

Ginny - I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU :happydance: H+H 9 months now xxxx


----------



## number2woohoo

ginny83 said:


> hey ladies - just wanted to let you all know that my scan went well and I'm measuring exactly according to my dates so 6+5. We found a heartbeat too of 130bpm - which they told me is normal.
> 
> Pretty happy right now :)
> 
> Only have a minute right now, but I'll catch up on all you lovely ladies after dinner :)

Woohoo! That is so awesome :) So happy for you x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

GINNY!!!! That's great news, and a totally strong, normal heartbeat!! YAY!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: :dance::dance::dance::dance: :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Melainey

2mums - How are you today??? :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: that story about your grandma made me smile, ty, thats super cute. My grandpa had alzheimers, he did the darndest things!! Its sad, but its nice when you can find the humour in it as well. 
Still feel like shit (mentally, not physically), perhaps even worse than this morning, going to sleep before OH gets home and i'm a complete ass to her!!

edit :melainey :hugs::holly::hugs: :)


----------



## Melainey

Enjoy your nap :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Temping Melainey - I have no doubt my DH will want me about that far away from him when he gets home to Australia's equivalent of the Loch Ness Monster tonight...just cannot snap out of this one...

Ginny thats fab news! Just awesome xxx

Yeah - I try not to get to sad about Grandma, the important things are that she is happy, and no matter how long between visits she still tells me I am her favorite Granddaughter - and still NEVER says this to my sister bahahahahahaha

Ok, back to my corner now :sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning/afternoon girls. Hope you are having a great monday. I hate mondays but thankfully I only have to work 4 days this week!!! Was lovely to catch up with things that has happened so far today. Am slightly tired this morning. Was up late watching the closing ceremony of the Olympics.

GINNY: awsome news. Please now let some of that rub off on the rest of us :)

NEWBIE: wow I checked my temps again first things this morning. Twice in two days. I will soon be adictive as you are!! LOL I am slightly up but I think that is only because I checked yesterday afternoon and then first thing this morning. But I will have to go and add it to my chart and lets see what happens now :) LOL 

NEWBIE & ANGEL: sorry your temps are low. It could be a glitch (fingers crossed). Maybe you threw the covers off during the night and got a little cold hence the dramatic drop. From what I have read nothing is fool proof when TTC. We can't trust our CM, can't trust our temps, our moods, our symptons..... It is not over yet there is still hope.

LISAMFR: hi there. Its lovely to meet you.

LLPM: I have heard of this happening. People being able to conceive pretty quickly the first time and maybe the second time and then nothing at all. I have been TTC since Oct 2010 and we were only referred to a fertility clinic last month (due to see them in Sept) so I have loads and loads of information if you are wanting to go down the natural route. Plenty of websites etc. I downloaded this ebook that goes on for pages and pages of things to avoid, things to do, things to take for both you and DH, vitamins etc. Let me know if you are interested (or anyone of your girls for that matter) and I can try and send it on. 

MELAINEY: hope you are feeling better soon. There is nothing worse

And if I have forgotten anything or anyone I apologize. Enjoy the rest of your day/night.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lovelies!

Ginny - so happy for you! Praising God right now that your little bub is healthy with a strong heart beat!!! 

Melainey - poo to being sick - that does not sound like fun... :( :hugs: to you!

2woohoo LOL to tequilla - if only I was a fan I might give it a go - maybe a nice glass of wine will be in order next time for me!

Newbie - you make me laugh - you are either preggers of AF is about to knock down your door - either that or you are doing drugs - as your mood is all over the place!

2mums - give that belly a rub for me!

Lisa - nice to see you back - I am glad Audrina is ok - that must be scary to have a sick little one with a raging temp!

Lucy - God is good and his plan is perfect - I have no doubt that he will bless you with number 3 when the timing is right - he would not have given you such a strong desire for another bub if it wasn't meant to be :) 

Hi to all others too! :hi:

AFM I am very confident that AF is coming back - I have had more spotting today (only when I wipe) and it is the pale brown with tiny clots like I normally get before AF :cry: if she isn't here by bed time then I have no doubt she'll be greating me in the morning. I have a headache too - very typical for me just before AF.

Am wondering if the vit B could be what is delaying her and if the spotting I have had for the past week (on and off plus the light bleed on sat) was break through bleeding??? Either way my LP got to at least 11 days (one more than last month) even if I do count saturday as day 1 - am happy about that regardless.

Heading home from work now to pack boxes... boo! Not sure if I'll get much of a chance to hop on tonight :( My asthma has been playing up badly today as well - if it is no better I may have to take tomorrow off work. Hard to teach and cough at the same time - plus the kiddies get a bot freaked out when my eyes start watering and I am struggling to breathe - poor things have witnessed it a couple of times in the past. Now whenever I cough one of them gets my puffer and another gets me my water bottle - they are so sweet.


----------



## lisamfr

Thanks Rosie. It was the only name DH and I could agree on.

Newbie &#8211; your grandmother sounds so sweet. Wish I had a grandmother when I was growing up.

LLMP &#8211; we are the same we want our children to be close in age too. DH is getting annoyed with me & wants any gender now he just wants me to fall pregnant. 

Melainey &#8211; sorry to hear you still not well. Hope you feel better soon.

Ginny awesome news hun. 

Oh boy busy day, I guess I didn&#8217;t help when I was reading all the post this morning when I should have been doing work lol. It&#8217;s nice to see the day is almost over.

Tonight we are might to :sex: and I am sooo tried from not getting much sleep over the weekend just also found out one of the children in our mothers group had got hand, foot and mouth disease. I am trying to think back to the last time Audrina played with him. I think it was over two weeks ago. Looks like I might have to book her in to see the Dr.

I did check in on DH his having a ball today. But is finding her a handfull hee hee and she hasnt gone down for a nap so lucky me when i get home I will have a crancky toddler. He also said she is doing much better and no temp which is great.


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi Lovelies!
> 
> Ginny - so happy for you! Praising God right now that your little bub is healthy with a strong heart beat!!!
> 
> Melainey - poo to being sick - that does not sound like fun... :( :hugs: to you!
> 
> 2woohoo LOL to tequilla - if only I was a fan I might give it a go - maybe a nice glass of wine will be in order next time for me!
> 
> Newbie - you make me laugh - you are either preggers of AF is about to knock down your door - either that or you are doing drugs - as your mood is all over the place!
> 
> 2mums - give that belly a rub for me!
> 
> Lisa - nice to see you back - I am glad Audrina is ok - that must be scary to have a sick little one with a raging temp!
> 
> Lucy - God is good and his plan is perfect - I have no doubt that he will bless you with number 3 when the timing is right - he would not have given you such a strong desire for another bub if it wasn't meant to be :)
> 
> Hi to all others too! :hi:
> 
> AFM I am very confident that AF is coming back - I have had more spotting today (only when I wipe) and it is the pale brown with tiny clots like I normally get before AF :cry: if she isn't here by bed time then I have no doubt she'll be greating me in the morning. I have a headache too - very typical for me just before AF.
> 
> Am wondering if the vit B could be what is delaying her and if the spotting I have had for the past week (on and off plus the light bleed on sat) was break through bleeding??? Either way my LP got to at least 11 days (one more than last month) even if I do count saturday as day 1 - am happy about that regardless.
> 
> Heading home from work now to pack boxes... boo! Not sure if I'll get much of a chance to hop on tonight :( My asthma has been playing up badly today as well - if it is no better I may have to take tomorrow off work. Hard to teach and cough at the same time - plus the kiddies get a bot freaked out when my eyes start watering and I am struggling to breathe - poor things have witnessed it a couple of times in the past. Now whenever I cough one of them gets my puffer and another gets me my water bottle - they are so sweet.

Careful there love - packing boxes would be stirring up dust, so no wonder your asthma is playing up.


----------



## number2woohoo

number2woohoo said:


> Careful there love - packing boxes would be stirring up dust, so no wonder your asthma is playing up.

Actually I take that back - you probably have a very clean house, it might just be me that has clouds of dust swirl up when moving....


----------



## Pammy31

Good Afternoon ladies.... I am either going to have a BFP or a whopper of an AF on the 20th. I have the sorest of nipples and it hurts to shower. (not normal for me at all) also very bloated and tender uteral area. I hope Angel you get your BFP. Hello to everyone else... mwah!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

morning kiwi :)

Oh I would be interested in the ebook if you would be so kind :hugs:

Angel that is so sweet about your class :) Sorry about your asthma I hope goes away and you feel better :hugs: 

Lisa - Oh no I really hope that Audrina doesn't have foot and mouth will say a little prayer :) x


----------



## Pauls_angel

2woohoo - plenty of dust at our house now that we are moving furniture and taking things out of and off from the top of cupboards that have been there for ages... I had put my asthma down to the cold windy weather but the dust is a likely contributing factor too - enough for now - lights are about to go green!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> morning kiwi :)
> 
> Oh I would be interested in the ebook if you would be so kind :hugs:
> 
> Angel that is so sweet about your class :) Sorry about your asthma I hope goes away and you feel better :hugs:
> 
> Lisa - Oh no I really hope that Audrina doesn't have foot and mouth will say a little prayer :) x

MELAINEY: i have tried to send you it via private message on this site but I can't attach the PDF document file. If you want can you private message me your email address and I will attach it to that.


----------



## Melainey

No need for private message for my email you can all have it :) 

It's [email protected] :hugs: Thank you Kiwi :hugs:


----------



## LLPM

Kiwi, I would also be super interested for that ebook! My email is REMOVED thanks!! I know secondary infertility is actually more common than initial infertility, but I guess after 2 kids I thought I was safe from it...obviously not!! 

Thanks angel, I know you're right...I also know that if baby #3 isn't going happen that God can take that desire away! :) 

Ginny...yay for a healthy baby!! Praying it continues to go smoothly. 

Melainey, sounds like your feeling pretty crap...hope you wake up feeling 100% better tomorrow!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

you hopefully have mail!!! :)


----------



## Melainey

Thank you Kiwi :) 

I gave out to my Emails as they had put you in my junk.... And you my darling are not junk hehe :hugs:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Girls... found this on a site. Might help. Of course not everything can be done but worth a read anyways!​
	*BEWARE OF*: 
HOT TUBS - May cause DH's body temperature 
to rise significantly, which can 
destroy sperm and it takes 72-90 days 
from start to finish to replenish his supply. 
Hot tubs like douching may also 
cause you to wash away sperm friendly mucus. 
K-Y JELLY - This lubricant may create an environment 
which traps and doesn't allow the sperm to swim to their destination. 
SMOKING, ALCOHOL & RECREATIONAL DRUGS - Have been linked 
to reduced fertility in both the male and female.
	*ENTIRE CYCLE*: 
Folic Acid (B9)> 800 mcg daily: 
Although, the FDA recommends that Folic Acid 
consumption should be limited to 1,000 mcg per day, 
keep in mind that: 
Alcohol, Phenobarbital and anticonvulsants 
can produce a folic acid deficiency. 
BE CAREFUL not to supplement with only one B vitamin 
without providing your body 
with the full range of B vitamins.
	*ENTIRE CYCLE*: 
Red Raspberry ("RR") 1,000 mg daily 
Begin at any time of cycle. 
Can be taken during pregnancy 
until a month prior to labor/delivery. 
Strengthens the uterine lining 
which in turn lengthens LP 
LP = Luteal Phase 
LP = dpo or days past ovulation 
and eases painful menses and nausea. 
Combine RR with either Vitex or B6 for 
LPD = luteal phase defect
	*ENTIRE CYCLE:* 
Vitex a/k/a Chasteberry Tree ("VTX") 
1,000 mg daily 
Vitex helps relieve PMS because of its 
effects on female sex hormones. 
It helps balance hormones produced 
during our cycles, increasing 
production of luteinizing hormone 
("LH" which is detected by OPK) 
and inhibiting the release of 
follicle-stimulating hormone. 
This leads to a shift in the 
estrogen-progesterone ratio, 
resulting in less estrogen to cause 
or aggravate PMS. 
The only caveat is that women who have 
PMS with significant depression 
should probably steer clear of chasteberry. 
Some research suggests that PMS with depression 
is caused by excess progesterone, 
and vitex is said to raise progesterone levels. 
Vitex proved clearly superior to B6. 
Combine Vitex with Red Raspberry for LPD 
LPD = Luteal Phase Defect 
	*ENTIRE CYCLE*: 
B-6 ("B6") 100 mg daily 
a/k/a Pyridoxine B6 
to be taken at the same time as your Prenatal. 
Be careful not to supplement with a single B vitamin 
without providing your body with 
the full range of B vitamins. 
B6 to be taken at the same time 
as your Prenatal or multivitamin. 
B6 is used to lengthen the luteal phase - 
LP = Luteal Phase or DPO (days past ovulation) 
and assist RNA & DNA synthesis 
and production of red blood cells. 
B6 and Red Raspberry will lengthen your luteal phase. 
If Vitex is not for you try B6. 
	ENTIRE CYCLE: 
Lecithin 
1 before each meal: 
Take one Lecithin capsule before each meal 
to improve brain function, absorption of thiamin 
by the liver and Vitamin A by the intestines. 
Helps promote energy and is needed to help 
repair liver damage caused by alcohol. 
Lecithin enables fat to be disbursed 
and removed from the body. 
	ENTIRE CYCLE: 
Baby Aspirin 
Take only one (1) per day. 
a/k/a Children's Aspirin - 81 mg 
Start at any time of cycle. 
Aspirin is known to suppress natural 
killer cells in the uterus, so it is used 
for those with immune problems. 
Because Aspirin thins your blood, 
it also improves blood flow to the ovaries, 
improving follicle development, 
and improves blood flow to the uterus, 
improving the quality of the uterine lining. 
This increases the odds that implantation will 
be successful. Also, during pregnancy, it will help 
prevent miscarriage or fetal demise in those 
prone to blood clots. Having blood clots form in the 
placenta and/or umbilical cord is the cause 
of many of these pg losses. 
	*AF TO OVULATION*: 
Evening Primrose Oil "EPO" 
1,000 IU per day should be taken 
only from Cycle Day 1 to Ovulation. 
Do not take EPO after ovulation because 
EPO causes uterine contractions 
which may interfere with implantation. 
EPO is a good source of 
Essential Fatty Acids "EFA". 
All living cells need fatty acids 
for rebuilding and producing new cells. 
EFAs are used by the body to produce 
substances that send messages. 
These messages trigger the important 
events that need to occur each cycle! 
Those important events? Hormones 
	*OVULATION TO AF*: 
Flax Seed Oil "FSO" 
2,000 mg per day should be taken. 
Flax Seeds are rich in omega-3 
Essential Fatty Acids "EFA" 
magnesium, potassium and fiber 
to continue steady level of EFA 
(EFO is EFA) throughout cycle.
	*WEEK BEFORE OVULATION*: 
Guaifenesin Syrup 
a/k/a Robitussin and Robi 
DO NOT EXCEED 6 doses in 24 hours. 
The Guaifenesin Syrup merely thins the mucus 
you already have making more it 
sperm friendly 
easier to swim to their destination!
	*ENTIRE CYCLE*: 
DONG QUAI 
500 mg capsules - 2 caps 3 times a day! 
Used for centuries by the Chinese restore cycle. 
Also known to help with vaginal dryness. 
I suggest you use Dong Quai to bring AF back 
then take Vitex to keep yourself regular. [/SIZE]


----------



## Pammy31

hellooooo is anyone there!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

LLPM said:


> Kiwi, I would also be super interested for that ebook! My email is [
> Thanks angel, I know you're right...I also know that if baby #3 isn't going happen that God can take that desire away! :)
> 
> Ginny...yay for a healthy baby!! Praying it continues to go smoothly.
> 
> Melainey, sounds like your feeling pretty crap...hope you wake up feeling 100% better tomorrow!

You have mail as well! :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pammy31 said:


> [is anyone there!!

you have mail to!! :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'd be keen to read that book too - not that I think we'll head down that path just yet but just so I am well informed and prepared if we ever need to thanks kiwi xx


----------



## LLPM

That's awesome thanks kiwi! The only thing I'm not sure about is the red raspberry leaf. As its a uterine tonic & can induce labour it's advised to not take it after 20weeks, but can be taken from 36 to tone the uterus making contractions more effective/efficient. I did loads of research on it before Maggie was born and used it from 37weeks and had a 6.5hour labour!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pauls_angel said:


> I'd be keen to read that book too - not that I think we'll head down that path just yet but just so I am well informed and prepared if we ever need to thanks kiwi xx[/QUOTE]
> 
> you have mail :)


----------



## Melainey

What is the Red Raspberry ? Is it in a capsule form? :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> What is the Red Raspberry ? Is it in a capsule form? :)

No idea! I'd say it's a tea but can't be sure


----------



## LLPM

You can take red raspberry in different forms, tea or capsules. I used the capsules but I know lots of people use the tea as its cheaper! You can buy it from the chemist or vitamin store.


----------



## Newbie32

Well I don't want to miss out!

;)

I'm still all over the place :(


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> Well I don't want to miss out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ;)
> 
> I'm still all over the place :(

you have mail to!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

actually just looked at what I sent all you girls and I am sorry I LIED.... it is not 30-40 pages but about 130 pages WHOOPS Sorry about that. :blush:
Happy reading though :)


----------



## Melainey

Hahahaha I will let you away with the length :winkwink: Good reading for when I am sick :) :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

up and about to make dinner, mostly in a better mood, I apologize to you all as well, I have no right to be in a super depressed or bad mood, not when i've been so blessed recently with a bfp. But cant shake this weirdly bad feeling, but OH let me have a big cry and sleep and she's tried to convince me everything is going to fine and go smoothly, as she thinks nothing will go wrong, and I'd love to go back to that ignorant blissful state where I thought the same- once your pregnant, your pregnant, but i've learned so much on this site about what can go wrong and its got to me in the middle of the night last night i think. But I shall remain positive and hopeful as that's the healthy thing to do, and push all bad thoughts out and be a happy little vegemite! 
130 pages of pure TTC goodness, way to go Kiwi!! And congrats on winning your game yesterday!!! I shall be bugging someone for that in the future as I will most likely download it and lose it immediately!! 
now for home cooked dinner - good for the soul!! 

:headspin:


----------



## Newbie32

kiwipauagirl said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Well I don't want to miss out!!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ;)
> 
> I'm still all over the place :(
> 
> you have mail to!Click to expand...

Thanks Hun!


----------



## Melainey

Hey 2mums glad you are feeling a little better :hugs: And you have every right to feel the way you do,It is perfectly normal to be worried but do try and stay positive :happydance: We are all here if you need to vent or just talk :hugs: :kiss: x


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> up and about to make dinner, mostly in a better mood, I apologize to you all as well, I have no right to be in a super depressed or bad mood, not when i've been so blessed recently with a bfp. But cant shake this weirdly bad feeling, but OH let me have a big cry and sleep and she's tried to convince me everything is going to fine and go smoothly, as she thinks nothing will go wrong, and I'd love to go back to that ignorant blissful state where I thought the same- once your pregnant, your pregnant, but i've learned so much on this site about what can go wrong and its got to me in the middle of the night last night i think. But I shall remain positive and hopeful as that's the healthy thing to do, and push all bad thoughts out and be a happy little vegemite!
> 130 pages of pure TTC goodness, way to go Kiwi!! And congrats on winning your game yesterday!!! I shall be bugging someone for that in the future as I will most likely download it and lose it immediately!!
> now for home cooked dinner - good for the soul!!
> 
> :headspin:

Glad your mood improved! Mine hasn't :(

Cried all the way home from work just because I could and doesn't seem to have stopped since arriving home! Think I might need an early night x


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Trying2b2mums said:


> up and about to make dinner, mostly in a better mood, I apologize to you all as well, I have no right to be in a super depressed or bad mood, not when i've been so blessed recently with a bfp. But cant shake this weirdly bad feeling, but OH let me have a big cry and sleep and she's tried to convince me everything is going to fine and go smoothly, as she thinks nothing will go wrong, and I'd love to go back to that ignorant blissful state where I thought the same- once your pregnant, your pregnant, but i've learned so much on this site about what can go wrong and its got to me in the middle of the night last night i think. But I shall remain positive and hopeful as that's the healthy thing to do, and push all bad thoughts out and be a happy little vegemite!
> 130 pages of pure TTC goodness, way to go Kiwi!! And congrats on winning your game yesterday!!! I shall be bugging someone for that in the future as I will most likely download it and lose it immediately!!
> now for home cooked dinner - good for the soul!!
> 
> :headspin:

Gosh 2MUMS don't be silly. From what I have learnt from this site is that everyone is allowed to have a good bitch, cry or be depressed. We will all go through those moods at some stage weather we are pregnant or not and sometimes its nice to get it out of our system rather than take it out on our OHs. There is no judgement here so feel whatever you want to feel. Your hormonal to for different reason so embrace every mood! We are all here to listen!!

Don't read too much into it all. Yeah bad things can happen but for the small percentage of bad things there is a billion trillion gazillion and one great and wonderful things that happen as well. So focus on those. So go and enjoy that home cooked dinner!! I can smell it from here LOL


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yum - just finished my dinner! Had a Mexican lasagne - my own creation - layers of mince and beans with a mexican style sauce - layers are made from mountain bread (like think healthy tortillas) and instead of beschemel (spelling?) sauce I alternate layers of sour cream and guacamole - then a little cheese sprinkled on the top for good measure :)

thanks for the essay kiwi - think I will prob read it in the school holidays when I have more time :) or at least after we move out of here and in with in laws.

2mums I'm sure I'll be the same as you I'm such a worry wort! I agree with your OH though and think your bubba will be fine - after your scan I'm sure you will feel much better about it all :) xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> up and about to make dinner, mostly in a better mood, I apologize to you all as well, I have no right to be in a super depressed or bad mood, not when i've been so blessed recently with a bfp. But cant shake this weirdly bad feeling, but OH let me have a big cry and sleep and she's tried to convince me everything is going to fine and go smoothly, as she thinks nothing will go wrong, and I'd love to go back to that ignorant blissful state where I thought the same- once your pregnant, your pregnant, but i've learned so much on this site about what can go wrong and its got to me in the middle of the night last night i think. But I shall remain positive and hopeful as that's the healthy thing to do, and push all bad thoughts out and be a happy little vegemite!
> 130 pages of pure TTC goodness, way to go Kiwi!! And congrats on winning your game yesterday!!! I shall be bugging someone for that in the future as I will most likely download it and lose it immediately!!
> now for home cooked dinner - good for the soul!!
> 
> :headspin:
> 
> Glad your mood improved! Mine hasn't :(
> 
> Cried all the way home from work just because I could and doesn't seem to have stopped since arriving home! Think I might need an early night xClick to expand...

Same to you NEWBIE, let it all out of your system. A good cry does the world of good. And so does a good night sleep. It has happened to me many times when I am driving home but I make it worse by putting on a slow song cd and of course end up singing to the song making me cry worse which then gets me thinking that i am on X Factor and this is my final performance to win the competition so I begin to think of my first single song and the tempo soon changes :) LOL 

Tomorrow is a new day so I hope you feel better then as well. Monday is a bitch of a day anyways.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Glad your mood improved! Mine hasn't :(
> 
> Cried all the way home from work just because I could and doesn't seem to have stopped since arriving home! Think I might need an early night x

Sasha I'm sorry to hear you're so down - have an easy night! Treat yourself to a nice bath and some chocolate :) sending lots of hugs your way :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

I really hope you all feel better really soon it'snot the same without the chirpycrew :cry:

I can't wait till my Buby is home :cry: I really want someone to look after me :cry:Why does mammy have to be so far away :rofl: Also I am hungry and refusing to get out of this warm bed hehehehe


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry girls....you are all so sweet, read your messages and promptly burst into tears again!

I'll try to pull me head out of my arse!!! 

Xx


----------



## Maddy40

OMG girls, I left yesterday lunchtime on p.288 and came back this arvo to p.316!!!! Seriously we HAVE to get lives, don't we?

GINNY...Fantastic news on the scan. When do you go for the next one? You KNOW we are going to live our lives vicariously through you for the foreseeable future, don't you?

MUM2Q...re: yr post yesterday. Don't hate me but...I had no idea I was UTD (my one and only BFP ever). Obviously we weren't TTC at the time, but I mus have mixed up IB and AF (my AF is normally v.light). Then during that month I had the flu shot at work & thought I was feeling sickly from that...was actually onset of MS. I had no other symptoms. Wasn't until I'd been sick every day for more than a week that I thought to go to the Doc. She asked if I was UTD and I laughed hysterically....5 mins later it was HER doing the laughing! I was 7+5 and got as far as 11+3.

ANGEL - Get DH a logon! Would love to hear an Aussie hub's view on our posts :) 

TRYING2B - Go B12 - I have an ongoing condition that is treated with 3-monthly B12 shots. I feel like the Energiser bunny after those medications :)

AMYMAGILL - Are you new here or am I just a looney and haven't seen you before: Fx for testing this week!

Okay well I'm now 2DPO and obsessing again...walked through the BabysRUs section of ToysRUs today just to have a squizz at prams. OMG they are EXPENSIVE! I never realised how exxie babies are because the two children I cared for came to me at kindy/prep age.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks :hugs: melainey, angel, and kiwi!! your al the best!!
:jo: :hugs: tomorrow has to be better, much love!!!! 
maddy- b12, is a miracle, the energy and overall good feeling is amazing isnt it!!
melainey- i really hope DH waits on you hand and foot and that you feel a lil better tomorrow!!! 
xx


----------



## Maddy40

Trying2b2mums said:


> up and about to make dinner, mostly in a better mood, I apologize to you all as well, I have no right to be in a super depressed or bad mood, not when i've been so blessed recently with a bfp. But cant shake this weirdly bad feeling, but OH let me have a big cry and sleep and she's tried to convince me everything is going to fine and go smoothly, as she thinks nothing will go wrong, and I'd love to go back to that ignorant blissful state where I thought the same- once your pregnant, your pregnant, but i've learned so much on this site about what can go wrong and its got to me in the middle of the night last night i think. But I shall remain positive and hopeful as that's the healthy thing to do, and push all bad thoughts out and be a happy little vegemite!
> 130 pages of pure TTC goodness, way to go Kiwi!! And congrats on winning your game yesterday!!! I shall be bugging someone for that in the future as I will most likely download it and lose it immediately!!
> now for home cooked dinner - good for the soul!!
> 
> :headspin:

Oh gosh, you poor thing. Do you know what? I'm embarrassed to admit it but I really DIDN'T like a lot of the emotions that came with being UTD. I actually got really really depressed, cried heaps and felt very negative about almost everything. I'm sure it was hormones plus the sheer shock but still it was almost debilitating some days. I'm sure it's normal - hopefully things will look cheerier from here. big hugs! Maddy :hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lol Maddy - I told DH about your suggestion and he said he doesn't have enough time to log on because he actually works during the day! Don't worry ladies I slapped him a good one :rofl: 

Am not feeling well tonight - still coughing and now sneezing too - my headache is now spreading to my sinuses - boo! I don't like being sick! Good news is that DH has let me off the hook with the boxes - he is packing on his own - I feel a tad guilty but really am not up to it tonight!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Maddy40 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> up and about to make dinner, mostly in a better mood, I apologize to you all as well, I have no right to be in a super depressed or bad mood, not when i've been so blessed recently with a bfp. But cant shake this weirdly bad feeling, but OH let me have a big cry and sleep and she's tried to convince me everything is going to fine and go smoothly, as she thinks nothing will go wrong, and I'd love to go back to that ignorant blissful state where I thought the same- once your pregnant, your pregnant, but i've learned so much on this site about what can go wrong and its got to me in the middle of the night last night i think. But I shall remain positive and hopeful as that's the healthy thing to do, and push all bad thoughts out and be a happy little vegemite!
> 130 pages of pure TTC goodness, way to go Kiwi!! And congrats on winning your game yesterday!!! I shall be bugging someone for that in the future as I will most likely download it and lose it immediately!!
> now for home cooked dinner - good for the soul!!
> 
> :headspin:
> 
> Oh gosh, you poor thing. Do you know what? I'm embarrassed to admit it but I really DIDN'T like a lot of the emotions that came with being UTD. I actually got really really depressed, cried heaps and felt very negative about almost everything. I'm sure it was hormones plus the sheer shock but still it was almost debilitating some days. I'm sure it's normal - hopefully things will look cheerier from here. big hugs! Maddy :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks maddy!! I've been ok, actually good, up until now. I've had the tears, the irritability, happiness, all the normal ones, just had an off day today, hopefully!!! Everyone here makes everything better! :hugs:


----------



## LLPM

Been reading that thing kiwi...oh my goodness I don't know where to start! I feel like I now know all this stuff but don't have any definite answers!! Lol. I'm going to go through and read it all again, then come up with a list of to-do's!! :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

oh angel bless your DH, good he gave you the night off!!! Hope you feel better too!! :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Pauls_angel said:


> Lucy - God is good and his plan is perfect - I have no doubt that he will bless you with number 3 when the timing is right - he would not have given you such a strong desire for another bub if it wasn't meant to be :)

Angel - I think that's a lovely way of looking at it - even for those who don't believe in God. We all wouldn't have such strong desires for a child if it wasn't going to be :) I'll have to try and remind myself of that if I start getting worried again!!

Number2 - I have thoughts of how many dust bunnies I'm going to find when we move later in the year hehe, not just you!

Pammy - hope those symptoms are all good signs :)

Kiwi - that's interesting info you put up, thanks for sharing :) The only thing I want to add is be careful about self prescribing baby aspirin. I've seen a lot of ladies on this forum that have had miscarriages and then start taking baby aspirin in hopes to prevent another loss but it's only useful if you actually have a blot clotting disorder. Since my GP tested me for some blood clotting issues after my miscarriage I know that I have no known issues - so for me baby aspirin would actually be more potentially harmful than helpful. Anyway, just wanted to add that to warn you all 

2mums - I think it's ok to feel down now and then when you pregnant, it doesn't mean you don't appreciate being pregnant any less it just means you're going through a rough patch - totally allowed in my book :) I bet you'll fell heaps better after your scan on Friday :)

Newbie - you're allowed to feel sad too sometimes :) It's tough work to deal with things when they don't go to plan. But I bet your bfp is just around the corner and just think of all the lovely ladies in here you get to celebrate it with now! 

Melainey - you should have doona days where you don't get out of bed at all! That's what I'd do if I could hehe

Maddy - next scan will be at 12 weeks if everything goes to plan. I'm even more nervous about that one because that's when we lost our last bubby. I think I'm going to buy one of those doppler things so I can start trying to hear the baby's heartbeat at home although I don't think they work until about 10 weeks.

Also, regarding prams - they can be pricey but there are ways to get them cheaper too... like shipping them from overseas and stuff. I saw a pram last time I was pg that I liked that cost about $1800 :dohh:.... we spent $300 (reduced from $400) on the pram when DS was born and it's still great to use now 

AFM - thanks for all your kind words of support ladies!! I told DF I had to update my forum buddies when I got home and he wanted to read what I wrote but wouldn't let him :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Ah ladies....I think you've helped me round the corner (no, not the bend!!!) 

I seem to have perked up a little! ( personalty wise anyway :))

I'd almost award myself a logie for the performance I've put on today! It's one thing to go nana when tht bitch arrives, but before! Lunacy...hahahha 

So now let me catch up on what I missed in an unabsorbed with myself fashion xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ginny, one of the best parts of my day today was your update after the scan, couldnt wait to tell OH the good news!!!! I'm hoping i have the same friday, although i'm thinking i'll only be 6.2 so unsure about what we'll find out/see. We were looking at prams too, super expensive! Its amazing how much cheaper so much of the 'big' baby stuff is in the states too, might look at bringing some back in January, cheaper to pay the extra $50 for a checked box than to buy over here!!! 
:jo: :)

edit: OH put on Betty Whites:Off Their Rockers, funny tv show, made me laugh!!!


----------



## ginny83

2mums - buy as much as you can carry! Australia is always the most expensive place for baby stuff!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny83 said:


> 2mums - buy as much as you can carry! Australia is always the most expensive place for baby stuff!

Will do! Planning on taking at least one extra suitcase, and hoping if all is still well and healthy, having a baby shower over there with my friends and family, so hoping for stuff from them too :haha::haha: Thanks goodness for ebay too! I've told OH we're not allowed anything until December though!


----------



## Newbie32

Yay Ginny and yay 2 mums! Love that we are sharing your adventure ;)

Angel I hope you are feeling better soon Hun xxx good on your dh for giving you the night off!

Thanks for the book kiwi, will give me something positive to focus on!

Im sure I've missed heaps today in my complete utter sulk but I promise tomorrow to ave my :jo: groove back on! Cried myself halfway to new Zealand today and that is just plain sad!

Much love, couldn't do it with out you special ladies :)

XXXX


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: we still love ya!! we may not be all on the same cycle but we seem to have our ups and downs together :haha:


----------



## Pauls_angel

So true 2mums - we all seem to go through ups and downs no matter what stage of our ttc journey we are at... I love that we all have one another to lean on - it is rare to find others who truly understand what you are going through - imagine ttc before the internet! Aaargh! So thankful for all of you!

:jo: tomorrow will be better - if AF arrives early then at least you get to start your next cycle early (and hopefully it will be cd1 of your bfp month). If she doesn't arrive then it is one more day closer to a potential bfp and an extra day in your LP... have decided to stay positive despite feeling unwell... back to my happy optimisitc self (well at least for now :)) and hoping it will rub off on all of you too!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks 2mums :hugs:

I can spend a but of time in the naughty corner for bad behaviors if need be! I've smacked myself on the arse with my cane now and I'm back to normal (?????) old :jo: self!!!

Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> So true 2mums - we all seem to go through ups and downs no matter what stage of our ttc journey we are at... I love that we all have one another to lean on - it is rare to find others who truly understand what you are going through - imagine ttc before the internet! Aaargh! So thankful for all of you!
> 
> :jo: tomorrow will be better - if AF arrives early then at least you get to start your next cycle early (and hopefully it will be cd1 of your bfp month). If she doesn't arrive then it is one more day closer to a potential bfp and an extra day in your LP... have decided to stay positive despite feeling unwell... back to my happy optimisitc self (well at least for now :)) and hoping it will rub off on all of you too!

Thanks hun xxx

The silly cow isn't due to rock in until weds! Thus my pathetic behavior today was a total joke!! 

Here's to may babies girls xxx

And April for our bfps of course ;)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel - loving the positive spin!! :) I decided i'd try to force myself to be positive too, hope it sticks...no pun intended :haha: 
:jo: i'll bet you liked that cane to the arse a little too much, hence the better mood :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

i love you guys....


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie so sorry you've been feeling bad love. Least you were in a car not on the train like when I did it last week! xo
Managed to get home and cook a baked dinner tonight - yum yum! So feeling quite sated. Roast lamb, cauliflower and broccoli cheese, roasted potato and sweet potato and beans. Drool. 
Said to my OH tonight "we'll know if we're pregnant by the weekend". He said "eh? We're trying again? You never told me the ferns were showing!" (he mean the maybe baby saliva test kit). So I guess he just thought I was tapping him on the shoulder a few nights in a row for fun, bahahaha. 
Hey I wouldn't mind a copy of that book Kiwi - but I'm not comfortable putting my email here.


----------



## LLPM

Number2wahoo, email me & I'll forward it to you if you like! My email is above! :)


----------



## number2woohoo

PS if anyone wants my email just ask - same with if anyone wants to connect on FB. But have you guys not heard of spam mail? Never post your email on a forum.


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie so sorry you've been feeling bad love. Least you were in a car not on the train like when I did it last week! xo
> Managed to get home and cook a baked dinner tonight - yum yum! So feeling quite sated. Roast lamb, cauliflower and broccoli cheese, roasted potato and sweet potato and beans. Drool.
> Said to my OH tonight "we'll know if we're pregnant by the weekend". He said "eh? We're trying again? You never told me the ferns were showing!" (he mean the maybe baby saliva test kit). So I guess he just thought I was tapping him on the shoulder a few nights in a row for fun, bahahaha.
> Hey I wouldn't mind a copy of that book Kiwi - but I'm not comfortable putting my email here.

Hahahha, you are hilarious number2!!! Love it x

I might try something different next month, getting sick of poas believe it or not!


----------



## LLPM

Good point number2!! I've removed my email address, maybe kiwi you can go through an remove them too? Just click edit and delete it?! :)


----------



## LLPM

Also am up for connecting via Facebook! :)


----------



## Maddy40

Trying2b2mums said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> 2mums - buy as much as you can carry! Australia is always the most expensive place for baby stuff!
> 
> Will do! Planning on taking at least one extra suitcase, and hoping if all is still well and healthy, having a baby shower over there with my friends and family, so hoping for stuff from them too :haha::haha: Thanks goodness for ebay too! I've told OH we're not allowed anything until December though!Click to expand...

Or send it through a reshipper like priceusa.com.au or myus.com that's much better than wrecking your back wrangling an extra suitcase. And means you can buy more than a suitcase worth!


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Also am up for connecting via Facebook! :)

Yeah me too :)


----------



## LLPM

Look for me...Lucy doyle!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Good tip number2 - I have also removed my email :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

OOOOh I'm on facebook too - cathie thomas :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Thanks Lucy I emailed you my address for the e-book! 
Shall PM FB details to those agreeable to it. :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Maddy40 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> 2mums - buy as much as you can carry! Australia is always the most expensive place for baby stuff!
> 
> Will do! Planning on taking at least one extra suitcase, and hoping if all is still well and healthy, having a baby shower over there with my friends and family, so hoping for stuff from them too :haha::haha: Thanks goodness for ebay too! I've told OH we're not allowed anything until December though!Click to expand...
> 
> Or send it through a reshipper like priceusa.com.au or myus.com that's much better than wrecking your back wrangling an extra suitcase. And means you can buy more than a suitcase worth!Click to expand...

good idea, we'll look into that! You're probably right, i wont want extra luggage!!! thanks!! :flower:


----------



## LLPM

Okies have sent that through! Already found you Cathie! :) well I hope it's you...apparently we have 4 mutual friends! Lol. I guess well keep the TTC stuff inside this thread!


----------



## Newbie32

Hahahha...I can't tell from the pics in people's profiles which fb page is theirs!


----------



## Pauls_angel

My profile pic is a wedding pic - but from behind... black and white photo or DH and I at the end of the isle... 

Yay! You found me Lucy! 

Feel free to PM me FB details number2


----------



## LLPM

Oh my goodness Cathie you know the Blair's!!! Aaaah they live in our block of flats!!! Soooo funny!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Thanks Lucy I emailed you my address for the e-book!
> Shall PM FB details to those agreeable to it. :)

Sounds good!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I found you sasha but was thrown by the fact it says your hometown is Melbourne!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Rosie - Hi! Nothing exciting for me today, just work. Until I got home, my OPK's are getting darker, it's almost as dark as the control line, I'm thinking Ill probably get a positive in the next 2 days, and I think I will have ovulated by Friday (this is only what I'm hoping...don't have any cycles to compare it to really...) but if I do Ov by friday, it will mean I have a short cycle which i will be very excited about!! well not short for everyone else, just for me! NICE!!

LLPM - I'm sure you will be able to have your third child. I know it seems like you'll never have your BFP, but just like pregnancies, TTC is different every time. I know a lot of people who take a long time to conceive the second or third time, It's totally just luck of the draw. 19 months is a long time from now. Just try to relax. If it's really stressing you, you could always start putting a little bit of money away each week, that way in 19 months, you wil have a bit put away if you need to go down fertility treatment road, if not, you'll be able to take your 3 kids on a holiday! It will happen when the time is right. (I know it's the last thing you want to hear!!but I knwo it will happen for you!)

Newbie, so funny about your nan, what a funny story to put a spring in your step today, family can do that to you, every time! Sorry you're still feeling shitty... I have to say that this time around, I was cranky for about 3-4 days before AF, and today is the first day that I have been able to feel good even when things go wrong! no frustration at nothing, no snappy tom at my poor DH (I even apologised for being such a total bitch latey) so I completely know how you're feeling, I know it feels like you're just having the worst time, but soon you will wake up & it will all be ok again!! :) all my love to you while you're feeling shitty!!xx

Number 2 - that's so great that you got your little one by surprise! What a blessing, sometimes you don't know what you're missing until you have it there! I really think that you will be able to sneak in another one before too long!! and I'm defo on the cards for getting silly on tequilas! hehe

Melainey - I don't think anyone likes tequila....you just drink it... ;lol

Ginny - that is great about your scan! see, worrying about nothing! yay for baby 2!! xx

2mums - hope you're feeling better honey! I still believe that you will be fine! there is no need to worry until you have something to worry about! it's one thing I hate about this site...every time someone gets their BFP, it's all "oohh i hope its a sticky bean' which is lovely of peopl eto want a healthy pregnancy, but I think everyone forgets that there is no reason you can't assume it won't be. You will be fine! stay positive, and keep talking to your OH, she is all the support you need babe! 

Angel - good luck with the packing...such a drag, but it's gotta be done! so sweet the littlies get your puffer & water for you! your dinner sounds amazing!!!

Pammy - good luck!

LLPM - haha how funny would it be if you get the wrong convo with Angel - "OMG - ssoooo much cervical mucous today, my cervical position was high, I could barely reach it, even with my middle finger! my period is weird this month... very wet today.... I"M SO HORNY _ I MUST BE OVULATING!!!!! hahahahah good luck keeping your online lives seperate! haha

Hopeyou've all had a great day, thinking of you all, I had to stay off here on purpose so I could get my housework done today. lol I've been stalking forhours catchin gup slowly tho! xxxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM said:


> Oh my goodness Cathie you know the Blair's!!! Aaaah they live in our block of flats!!! Soooo funny!

Haven't see them for ages! We use to work at Crusaders together... AJ sang at our wedding :)


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> I found you sasha but was thrown by the fact it says your hometown is Melbourne!

Lol...oopsies!

I still call Melbourne home after 12 years up here!


----------



## Pauls_angel

:haha: all the cycling pics and then your wedding pic gave you away :)


----------



## LLPM

Pauls_angel said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Cathie you know the Blair's!!! Aaaah they live in our block of flats!!! Soooo funny!
> 
> Haven't see them for ages! We use to work at Crusaders together... AJ sang at our wedding :)Click to expand...

They are like our best buddies!! :) that is so awesome. I know about 10 other people in your friends list too. Such a small world!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, yeah, there are a few shockers on there that's for sure!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Crazy what a small world it really is eh?

Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Such a small world! Please say hi to the Blairs for me... no need to tell them how we know each other ... hmmm.. potentially tricky conversation!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I have plenty of shockers in my photos too... many tagged by others... should really untag myself in some LOL!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, all good!

I don't mind if you girls have a laugh at my expense!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha, I used to hate being tagged in photos! I guess I still have the shockers up there, I just don't know about them anymore! lol


----------



## LLPM

Pauls_angel said:


> Such a small world! Please say hi to the Blairs for me... no need to tell them how we know each other ... hmmm.. potentially tricky conversation!

Haha yeah I know...I was wondering what I'll say if they ask how we know each other...It will come up in their news feed that we're now friends! Hmmm


----------



## Pauls_angel

Actually I don't really mind if Dev and AJ know we are ttc... if they are your besties they probably know you are ttc anyway ... up to you :)


----------



## LLPM

Haha! Don't we all...liam put up photos of me & Maggie when she was first born...he had photos of Maggie up close but in the background I was being stitched up (couldnt see anything but ya know!) It took a midwife to send a private message telling him to remove it! Lol...EMBARRASING!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucy I love the photo of Poppy with paint all over her... so cute!


----------



## LLPM

Haha thanks...she's my little artist!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lisa...Audrina is gorgeous!!! Love the photo of her in the bath playing with her toys - so cute!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah your kids are gorgeous Lucy!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sasha - love the photos of you when you were little! ...and do you name your bikes??? Hmmmm...???


----------



## lisamfr

Thanks Angel.

Good to see you all on Facebook & a little easier to keep up with things lol

By the way you can make a group on Facebook that's a closed group so only the pplp in the group can see the post. We have one for our mothers group. I will look into it on how to create one.


----------



## Newbie32

Yes of course I do!

1.tracey
2. Tamsin
3. Tabitha

They are all trek's thus the 't' names and the price tag of the last one (more thn a bloody car) meant had to be a 'posher' name!!! Bahahahha


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Yes of course I do!
> 
> 1.tracey
> 2. Tamsin
> 3. Tabitha
> 
> They are all trek's thus the 't' names and the price tag of the last one (more thn a bloody car) meant had to be a 'posher' name!!! Bahahahha

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 

Also - did you keep your maiden name or just not update it on FB? Nosey I know...but just curious!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Yes of course I do!
> 
> 1.tracey
> 2. Tamsin
> 3. Tabitha
> 
> They are all trek's thus the 't' names and the price tag of the last one (more thn a bloody car) meant had to be a 'posher' name!!! Bahahahha
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Also - did you keep your maiden name or just not update it on FB? Nosey I know...but just curious!Click to expand...

Lol, that's fine ;)

Just to lazy to change it!! told dh would wait till we had kids and deal with the paperwork then....terrible huh!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nah not at all... I have been married 7.5 years and my maiden name is still on my passport and the electoral roll and a number of other things! Did change it on most things though!


----------



## Newbie32

:) hopefully there will be cause for me to do it sometime soon!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Definitely!!! Bring on the bfps!


----------



## Newbie32

Well I think it's my bedtime ladies!

Thanks so much for cheering me up and helping me out of my rut. My dh will be eternally grateful also :)

Sweet dreams everyone :)

Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sasha - what happened to your poor bandaged knees?

and... LOL to push pops and blue tongues! :haha:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Well I think it's my bedtime ladies!
> 
> Thanks so much for cheering me up and helping me out of my rut. My dh will be eternally grateful also :)
> 
> Sweet dreams everyone :)
> 
> Xx

Nighty night xx


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Sasha - what happened to your poor bandaged knees?
> 
> and... LOL to push pops and blue tongues! :haha:

Oh yeah, surgery on both knees at the same time to release my illiotibial bands (spelling???) known as itb...cycling injury.

And the blue tongues were on the road trip to around the bay ride in melb!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

sweet dreams Sash! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Btw, I don't recommend double knee surgery. 

Weeing was very difficult!!! In fact just getting off lounge was!!

Night girls ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Mwaa Mwaa xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Oh yeah, surgery on both knees at the same time to release my illiotibial bands (spelling???) known as itb...cycling injury.

Ouch!


----------



## Melainey

Took me ages to catch up :rofl: x

2mums &#8211; He is in the kitchen cooking for me now hehehe :hugs: Your scan will be great don&#8217;t worry :happydance: And yeah buy as much as you can in the states waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy cheaper than here , It&#8217;s mental in Australia for EVERYTHING hahaha

Maddy &#8211; I know hey they are sooooooooo expensive but well worth it :happydance:

Angel &#8211; I hope you feel better :hugs: You deserve a night off :hugs:

Ginny &#8211; I almost did that today but I hadn&#8217;t showered in 2 days and felt really stinky haha so decided to have a nice hot shower.. I actually had to crawl to the rec centre as our shower is broken .. I feel like I ran a million Km marathon haha in agony :rofl:
Number2woohoo &#8211; I filter my emails so nothing spammy really gets through :happydance: Oh and if you guys wanna add me on facebook just use my email to find me :happydance:

Mum2Q &#8211; Hope you O soon :happydance: 

Newbie &#8211;I still have my maiden name on heaps of stuff too :happydance: The Germans won&#8217;t let me change my name on passport that easily I have to go do a heap of shite at the embassay before they will change it haha! 

Ladies I would love to be friends on Facey :happydance: My name is Should be easier to find me than all of you :rofl: 

xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

g'night :jo:


----------



## Melainey

P.s My dinner was just delish tonight! Barramundi cooked in the slow cooker with potato and a really yummy dill sauce Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm and now to top it all off handed me desert lemon pie with ice cream and choc sauce hehe Naughty but amazing :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

I've added you Melainey... now to stalk your photos :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Yay :) What is sasha's last name again?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sasha Holdsworth

Wow Melainey - you look really different with blonde hair! :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hehe and with pink and purple hair LOL!


----------



## Melainey

Haha I loved changing my hair it was great ! Had multi-coloured hair for3 years :) only changed it just before I came to australia haha! I am naturally blonde :D but havn't been able to get it back to normal for a long time! Probably wouldn't be naturally blonde anymore hahaha!!


----------



## Pammy31

hello my new fb buddies.


----------



## Melainey

Angel you looked so gorgeous on your wedding day :) 

Lucy your family look so wonderful :happydance:

x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Melainey... I loved my wedding such a happy day - I remember having such sore cheeks from smiling so much!

:hi: hi pammy


----------



## Pauls_angel

:hi: hi jayne


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm off to bed. Sleep well everyone!! Hi jayney, have a great day!! Xx


----------



## SJayne22

Hi Everybody!!

I'm soooooooo behind!! Life is becoming manic with finishing work, seeing freinds and family etc its hard to find time to catch up! I've dony me best and added a few people on facebook that I could find. I'm Selina Harrison and my profile pic is me in a red cap and white top if I missed people who want to do facebook??

Newbie - Cant wait to cook more when in oz! As won't be working at first! Might have to get you to post some recipes??? Cause it all sounds so yumm!!

LLPM - That was a lovely thing to do with your dress, I sold mine cheap to a girl who loved the dress but was devastated when she couldn't afford it full price. She came across mine on preloved and bam it was hers! She was so lovely and it made me so happy that she would get so much pleasure out of it like I did!

Aquiss - Sorry to hear that news but great to see the positive side to things!

Angel - I had the exact same thing where AF was just on and off and had the thing where it really hurt to take it out! But AF finally came full flow yesterday so it was sort of a releif for me that it was a normal AF if that makes any sense?? I also feel your pain about house hunting, trying to arrange viewings for when we arrive!!

Those are the notes I made as I went along but sorry if I have missed other bits!!!

DH was very ill through the night so I'm absolutely nakerd at work just stealing 5 mins to write to my lovely ladies! Af is still here, but properly now so I'm hoping this will be my month despite my stress levels!

Its about 10 days until we fly now and I've got 2 days at work left after today! I'm getting a bit scared now :wacko:

But... I could use your wonderful minds please?? I have no idea where are the best places to but eg towels and bedding stuff, and then things like makeup? Do you have big supermarkets like Tesco's here that does everything? Would love any advice you can all give!!

Thank you! Mwah!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie so sorry you've been feeling bad love. Least you were in a car not on the train like when I did it last week! xo
> Managed to get home and cook a baked dinner tonight - yum yum! So feeling quite sated. Roast lamb, cauliflower and broccoli cheese, roasted potato and sweet potato and beans. Drool.
> Said to my OH tonight "we'll know if we're pregnant by the weekend". He said "eh? We're trying again? You never told me the ferns were showing!" (he mean the maybe baby saliva test kit). So I guess he just thought I was tapping him on the shoulder a few nights in a row for fun, bahahaha.
> Hey I wouldn't mind a copy of that book Kiwi - but I'm not comfortable putting my email here.

just private message me on this website and i can email it on. I tried to send it on this site privately but its a pdf document file and being 130 pages it wouldn't let me attach it.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne, I know how you feel, its weird when you dont know where to go get basic stuff. I think there are a few people on here that live or have lived where you're moving so i'll let them help you out, but great idea asking us, wish i had that resource when I moved! of course OH helped, but couldnt call her every 5 min at work with silly questions :haha: 

I will try and find most of you on FB, but obviously no one knows we're pregnant yet, and unfortunately I am not/cannot be "out" on FB entirely (my close family and friends of course know!!) (for a variety of reasons, and it sucks), so please be aware of those when/if posting. So like Lisa suggested earlier, some things i post are only visible to certain friends, i have different lists! I will add all you bnb girls to them!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

SJayne22 said:


> Hi Everybody!!
> 
> I'm soooooooo behind!! Life is becoming manic with finishing work, seeing freinds and family etc its hard to find time to catch up! I've dony me best and added a few people on facebook that I could find. I'm Selina Harrison and my profile pic is me in a red cap and white top if I missed people who want to do facebook??
> 
> Newbie - Cant wait to cook more when in oz! As won't be working at first! Might have to get you to post some recipes??? Cause it all sounds so yumm!!
> 
> LLPM - That was a lovely thing to do with your dress, I sold mine cheap to a girl who loved the dress but was devastated when she couldn't afford it full price. She came across mine on preloved and bam it was hers! She was so lovely and it made me so happy that she would get so much pleasure out of it like I did!
> 
> Aquiss - Sorry to hear that news but great to see the positive side to things!
> 
> Angel - I had the exact same thing where AF was just on and off and had the thing where it really hurt to take it out! But AF finally came full flow yesterday so it was sort of a releif for me that it was a normal AF if that makes any sense?? I also feel your pain about house hunting, trying to arrange viewings for when we arrive!!
> 
> Those are the notes I made as I went along but sorry if I have missed other bits!!!
> 
> DH was very ill through the night so I'm absolutely nakerd at work just stealing 5 mins to write to my lovely ladies! Af is still here, but properly now so I'm hoping this will be my month despite my stress levels!
> 
> Its about 10 days until we fly now and I've got 2 days at work left after today! I'm getting a bit scared now :wacko:
> 
> But... I could use your wonderful minds please?? I have no idea where are the best places to but eg towels and bedding stuff, and then things like makeup? Do you have big supermarkets like Tesco's here that does everything? Would love any advice you can all give!!
> 
> Thank you! Mwah!

there is no tescos or pennys/primark but there is big supermarkets, dept stores etc. If you are going to a major town/city then you will loads of choices.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I have deleted everyone's email address from this but if anyone else wants that ebook then just private message me and I can forward it on to your email address. I am also on facebook (same picture as on here) so you can contact me on there as well. 
Hope everyone has a good night and will chat in the morning!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Night mum2Q missed you today! Glad you got your house work done though xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ditto to not talking about TTC on FB :) I like that we do our chatting on here - FB is nice to see each others pics, posts, etc though :)


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Haha! Don't we all...liam put up photos of me & Maggie when she was first born...he had photos of Maggie up close but in the background I was being stitched up (couldnt see anything but ya know!) It took a midwife to send a private message telling him to remove it! Lol...EMBARRASING!!

Haaaaaaaa that made me laugh


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Btw, I don't recommend double knee surgery.
> 
> Weeing was very difficult!!! In fact just getting off lounge was!!
> 
> Night girls ;)

Maybe you're doing it wrong. I don't wee out of my knees... ;)


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> Jayne, I know how you feel, its weird when you dont know where to go get basic stuff. I think there are a few people on here that live or have lived where you're moving so i'll let them help you out, but great idea asking us, wish i had that resource when I moved! of course OH helped, but couldnt call her every 5 min at work with silly questions :haha:
> 
> I will try and find most of you on FB, but obviously no one knows we're pregnant yet, and unfortunately I am not/cannot be "out" on FB entirely (my close family and friends of course know!!) (for a variety of reasons, and it sucks), so please be aware of those when/if posting. So like Lisa suggested earlier, some things i post are only visible to certain friends, i have different lists! I will add all you bnb girls to them!

Yep agree honey - I would be terribly annoyed if anything TTC got put on my FB, and WHEN (not if) I fall pregnant I'll wait till I'm sure it's "stuck" before putting that on there too!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

guess i should be going to bed as well, not sure what im doing tomorrow, probably laundry, dishes, maybe some gardening, probably the dog park too!! oh and i need to go to the post office...i know, i know its very exciting, try to keep your pants on ladies!! :haha: nighty night bnb world :sleep:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Goodnight lovely ladies I'm off to bed :) xx


----------



## Newbie32

Morning girls ;)

:jo: is back in da haus!!

Good nights sleep and I'm feeling a thousand times better! Ready for the witch and her broom, just planning to shove it that that up her arse on her way out that she doesnt come back for 9 months!!

Hope you girls have a great day, I have lots of fb stalking to do!!!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Btw, I don't recommend double knee surgery.
> 
> Weeing was very difficult!!! In fact just getting off lounge was!!
> 
> Night girls ;)
> 
> Maybe you're doing it wrong. I don't wee out of my knees... ;)Click to expand...

BAHAHAHAHAHA

No better way to start the day laughing than reading your hilarious comments number2!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

SJayne22 said:


> Hi Everybody!!
> 
> I'm soooooooo behind!! Life is becoming manic with finishing work, seeing freinds and family etc its hard to find time to catch up! I've dony me best and added a few people on facebook that I could find. I'm Selina Harrison and my profile pic is me in a red cap and white top if I missed people who want to do facebook??
> 
> Newbie - Cant wait to cook more when in oz! As won't be working at first! Might have to get you to post some recipes??? Cause it all sounds so yumm!!
> 
> LLPM - That was a lovely thing to do with your dress, I sold mine cheap to a girl who loved the dress but was devastated when she couldn't afford it full price. She came across mine on preloved and bam it was hers! She was so lovely and it made me so happy that she would get so much pleasure out of it like I did!
> 
> Aquiss - Sorry to hear that news but great to see the positive side to things!
> 
> Angel - I had the exact same thing where AF was just on and off and had the thing where it really hurt to take it out! But AF finally came full flow yesterday so it was sort of a releif for me that it was a normal AF if that makes any sense?? I also feel your pain about house hunting, trying to arrange viewings for when we arrive!!
> 
> Those are the notes I made as I went along but sorry if I have missed other bits!!!
> 
> DH was very ill through the night so I'm absolutely nakerd at work just stealing 5 mins to write to my lovely ladies! Af is still here, but properly now so I'm hoping this will be my month despite my stress levels!
> 
> Its about 10 days until we fly now and I've got 2 days at work left after today! I'm getting a bit scared now :wacko:
> 
> But... I could use your wonderful minds please?? I have no idea where are the best places to but eg towels and bedding stuff, and then things like makeup? Do you have big supermarkets like Tesco's here that does everything? Would love any advice you can all give!!
> 
> Thank you! Mwah!



Wow - ten days!!! Its all getting exciting now....I cant remember where in Australia you said you were headed?

There are loads of department stores here, Myer, Target, David Jones etc etc and they all have tonnes of things like that, manchester, homewares, and big makeup sections etc too, so you wont struggle! We just dont seem to have the mega supermarkets yet - but I am sure they are on there way! Actually - there is a costco in Melbourne now isnt there? I cant keep up!

And i am recipe queen - more than happy to share!!!

:)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning newbie! Glad Ur back in form. I myself am off to bed. Hope you allhave a great day!


----------



## Newbie32

Night Kiwi - not long now for TEMP!!!!!

;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

good morning/night girls! Hope you're all well today! I'm hoping that this afternoon brings a positive OPK! I will be bummed to have to wait another 2 weeks for Ov! every body have a great day & great sleep for the rest of you!

xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

GL Mum2Q!!!

Everything crossed for your eggy to pop!!!

xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Morning :jo:, I see your temp went back up?????


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Morning :jo:, I see your temp went back up?????

Heya Rosie, yeah, a little.

Its ok though, ive got that witches game ;)

She took me down a cracker yesterday, so Im gonna have to teach her a lesson this month with :jo:s cane ;) Smash her out of the ball park!!!

EDIT: feeling TRES afy. Ew!


----------



## Newbie32

Angel must be having a sleep in, i have been trying to :coolio: her chart all morning! I hope she is feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> feeling TRES afy. Ew!

Que?


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> feeling TRES afy. Ew!
> 
> Que?Click to expand...

Have i confused you?

Just talking crap - feeling very much like the witch is in her descent into town...


----------



## lisamfr

good morning girls ,

I am soo tired :wacko: today. We had another restless night with Audrina. I so need a :coffee:. By the time I get a positive OPK I am going to be to tired for any action in the bedroom.

Nice to see everyone on FB. 

Good to hear your feeling better today Newbie.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: tres afy or not, your temp went up and thats tempting, :haha: see what i did there :haha: to think that maybe, just maybe she got the memo to stay away!!! 
Mum2Q- FX for a nice, big, healthy beautiful egg!!!! :sex::sex::sex: 
Lisa- bummer about your night, hope you get a nice strong :coffee: or two!! 

beautiful day here today, woke in a much better mood, so going to make the most of it!!!! Just thought i'd mention, i'll be leaving the house today at some point ladies and will be gone for a few hours :rofl::rofl::rofl: 

p.s. also waiting to see what angels chart is doing today :coolio:


----------



## Pammy31

Morning ladies.... Temp is up from 36.73 to 36.92.... hmm hope it stays up!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Morning 2 mums :)

Glad to hear you are feeling better, maybe its contagious ;)

Im not tempted to think that! Ive dealt with her impending arrival....speaking of which, better go buy some tampons (lol mum2q)

Sorry to hear you had a rough night Lisa! Get that :coffee: into ya!!

Enjoy your day ladies xx


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> Morning ladies.... Temp is up from 36.73 to 36.92.... hmm hope it stays up!!
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

Hi Pammy, sounds much better than the temps you posted just after you started temping! Do you have any idea when it started to be higher? FX for you!


----------



## Pammy31

6 or 7 dpo!!

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry ladies... did temp at my usual time of 5:50am but wasn't feeling well so called in sick and went back to sleep for a few hours! My temp stayed the same as yesterday - still above my coverline but could be a result of me being unwell. Just got back from the DR and I have sinusitis again - actually he thinks I never fully recovered from last time I had it. He can't prescribe me the drugs he thinks I really need as he thinks there is still a chance I could be pg. He gave me some milder antibiotics for now and said I have to go back if AF comes to get stronger ones. I told him I tested this morning and got bfn but he said I'm only 3-4 days late for AF (he thinks the spotting and light bleed I have had don't count as AF - changed my saturday from light to spotting as a result - may change it back if AF does rock up though) so could be too early to tell. I still feel like the witch is on her way though so not getting excited by what DR said... he was just taking precautions anyway.

Nanna :jo: you are totally duffers - POAS already!!! 

2mums, Pammy and 2woohoo I am off to stalk your FB pages now - I saw you had added me last night but was too tired by that stage to :coolio:

Pammy great that your temp is up - hopefully that means you ov'd and are now finally in the 2WW :)

Lisa I'm sorry to hear that Audrina had another rough night - I hope she improves today and that you both get a nice rest!


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> 6 or 7 dpo!!
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

hmmm...so did it shoot up from 36.2's upto the higher level at 5/6dpo? cos that might mean that you o'd around that time? time will tell! GL!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Sorry ladies... did temp at my usual time of 5:50am but wasn't feeling well so called in sick and went back to sleep for a few hours! My temp stayed the same as yesterday - still above my coverline but could be a result of me being unwell. Just got back from the DR and I have sinusitis again - actually he thinks I never fully recovered from last time I had it. He can't prescribe me the drugs he thinks I really need as he thinks there is still a chance I could be pg. He gave me some milder antibiotics for now and said I have to go back if AF comes to get stronger ones. I told him I tested this morning and got bfn but he said I'm only 3-4 days late for AF (he thinks the spotting and light bleed I have had don't count as AF - changed my saturday from light to spotting as a result - may change it back if AF does rock up though) so could be too early to tell. I still feel like the witch is on her way though so not getting excited by what DR said... he was just taking precautions anyway.
> 
> Nanna :jo: you are totally duffers - POAS already!!!
> 
> 2mums, Pammy and 2woohoo I am off to stalk your FB pages now - I saw you had added me last night but was too tired by that stage to :coolio:
> 
> Pammy great that your temp is up - hopefully that means you ov'd and are now finally in the 2WW :)
> 
> Lisa I'm sorry to hear that Audrina had another rough night - I hope she improves today and that you both get a nice rest!

Morning Angel!

So sorry to hear that you arent well again, and a hesitant wooohooo that doc thinks you might be pg! I know what you mean about af, i am feeling very much like she is hours away. Im not bothering with poas cos dont feel like seeing anymore BFN's and i just know that she is almost here! Trying to avoid anything that could send my good mood spiralling back to my pathetic nonsense from yesterday!!!!

I hope the drugs help and that you feel better really soon hun xx


----------



## lisamfr

Sorry Pammy, I cant help you out beacause I dont chart. 

2mums - That's fantastic your feeling much better today. That's a great idea to get out and about. Have fun.

Angel - You poor thing, that really sucks. At less you can stay in bed and rest hopefully this antibiotics work. Hope you feel better soon. Rest up and watch some day time tv


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> feeling TRES afy. Ew!
> 
> Que?Click to expand...
> 
> Have i confused you?
> 
> Just talking crap - feeling very much like the witch is in her descent into town...Click to expand...

Ahhhh I get it! Very Aunt Flow-ey. :)
I'm a bit slow inthe mornings.
And the afternoons.
And the evenings.


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums - glad you're feeling better today :)
I have just been stalking your FB page :) Looks like you have lots of fun with your cutie little nephews! Do they live is the states? You must miss them!

number2 have been stalking your page too... Harrison is such a cutie - love his little photo shoot - the girls are going to be lining up for that little man when he is older :) Love the decorations at his birthday party too - those cake pops made me hungry!

Pammy and Rosie I am off to check out your pages now :)


----------



## Newbie32

Code:




number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> feeling TRES afy. Ew!
> 
> Que?Click to expand...
> 
> Have i confused you?
> 
> Just talking crap - feeling very much like the witch is in her descent into town...Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh I get it! Very Aunt Flow-ey. :)
> I'm a bit slow inthe mornings.
> And the afternoons.
> And the evenings.Click to expand...

hahahahaha ;)

Yeah, afey :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Speaking of Rosie, where has Ms Rosie Cheeks gotten to? Is it bedtime in Rosieland?

I cant keep up with the different time zones!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Me too! Sometimes I am sure our overseas buddies are up when they should be asleep because they are too busy chatting away to us :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

:rofl: Pammy I love the "Irish Yourself" photos... maybe you and Melainey have more in common than living in WA and ttc :)!!! One of your cats looks like my cat Mo... cute!

Rosie your wedding photos are gorgeous!


----------



## Pammy31

Angel I havent updated mine. 6dpo I had 36.21 7dpo 36.71 8dpo 36.73 9dpo 36.92


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## iwantabub

Hi guys... What do u think....

Went off the pill... and have had on and off cramps since.

Took an ovulation test on Friday 4th was positive said I was abou to ovulate...

As of Wednesday the next week (5 days later)started getting cramps etc and needing to pee more often....

Thursday Went to docs and pregnancy test was negative as were any infection tests etc... But doc Said as its my first month off the pill I could be getting multiple ovulations leading to cramps.

On Friday I started getting really sore boobs which is really unusual for me as I can count on my hand the times I have had sore boobs... Cramps continued til yesterday (Monday) about 10 days po...(so from thursday to Monday cramping and sore boobs) then yesterday I had a moment where I swear out of no where I was gonna projectile vomit and then nothing...

I still have sore boobs but cramps are gone and still need to pee a bit more than usual ...

Could I have finished implanting yesterday???

Am I dreaming... Lol....

Took a test last night was negative obviously prolly to early to test? So nervous and not sure of these symptoms are because of hormones after ovulating or something more ...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Shell - I must have missed your post earlier - putting it down to being unwell and half asleep! Praying for a positive OPK this arvo and a very sticky eggy for you!!!

Hi iwantabub... so hard to tell... 2 months ago I had very similar symptoms but then nothing but have read of other people who have also had those symptoms and have gotten a bfp... hope they are positive signs for you though!


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> Angel I havent updated mine. 6dpo I had 36.21 7dpo 36.71 8dpo 36.73 9dpo 36.92
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

Looks to me like you actually ovulatedon what you have called 7dpo hun x


----------



## Pauls_angel

I agree Pammy... I think that makes you 3dpo today...


----------



## Newbie32

FX Iwantabub! Unfortunately one of those things that i think only time will tell!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I have updated the first page ladies - as per usual - if I have made errors please let me know :)


----------



## Newbie32

Angel your chart looks SO long now you have converted back to spotting!

What has the doc said to do - just monitor the bleeding and see what happens? That would DO MY HEAD IN!!!

Did they not offer you a blood test?


----------



## Newbie32

hehehe...good work updating, i reckon on mine and yours you should have added 'being hunted down by the :witch:' hehehehe


----------



## Pauls_angel

Check the front page again :jo: :rofl:

Yeah DR just said to see how I go... he said I should test again in 2 days if still no real AF and then come back for a blood test in a week if still nothing - he said they normally want people to be about a week or more late before they do bloods - fair enough I guess... don't think I;ll even make it to the 2 days before she gets here though - like you I feel very AF'y!


----------



## Newbie32

I see 2mums just checked into the gym - good girl 2 mums!

Now i have multiple forms of :coolio: i can perform!

bahahahahahaha


----------



## Newbie32

bahahahahha

love it!!!!

As i said - she is copping my cane fair and square up the arse on her departure this month - i plan to scare her far enough away she doesnt return!!!!!

I kinda get what your doc said - it would still drive me batty tho!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I know my chart does look long, but my cycle was 32-33 days long for 3 cycles in a row before last month which was 27 days... so technically it is not that unsual I guess...


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Angel, can you put me back to cd14 please on the first page.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Fixed now Lisa... sorry I got distracted halfway through updating the front page and possibly changed your cd twice! oops!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> I know my chart does look long, but my cycle was 32-33 days long for 3 cycles in a row before last month which was 27 days... so technically it is not that unsual I guess...

Hmmm...i wonder if you really did o later like it began to think?

Stupid bodies. We need little signs on our heads that light up and let us know whats going on like 'I just ovulated' or "The witch is due in 16 minutes" or "my egg just implanted" 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

(im actually 12dpo today not 13, but i thought you changed them every two days and thats why mine was ahead!)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lol, i check in at the gym on my way out, to make sure i've really done it, and my gym is about 100 meters around the corner :rofl: 
it's nearly 10pm where rosie is, i have california time on my desktop so easy to add three hours for her! 
you two, angel and :jo: are hilarious! Angel, im so sad your not feeling well again. I really hope one if not both you scare that :witch: away and get a bfp this week!!! 
between :coolio: here and :coolio: on FB how are you ever going to get any work done :jo: :rofl:


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> I know my chart does look long, but my cycle was 32-33 days long for 3 cycles in a row before last month which was 27 days... so technically it is not that unsual I guess...
> 
> Hmmm...i wonder if you really did o later like it began to think?
> 
> Stupid bodies. We need little signs on our heads that light up and let us know whats going on like 'I just ovulated' or "The witch is due in 16 minutes" or "my egg just implanted"
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

that would be awesome. I would really love if we had something that told us that. Make life so easy then.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel, yes my two nephews are in california, with the rest of my family, except my mum who is a bit north in washington state. I do miss them terribly, but they both know how to skype, the youngest, 4 in sept, always gets on my sisters computer and calls me, he doesnt know about the time difference, so i get all these funny messages that he's yelling at me to answer, bc he thinks i can hear him, then i hear him go "moooooom, she's not there!!!" its hilariously cute!! So i get to 'see' them about once a week, and see them on my sisters facebook for the funny day to day stuff, and i make the most of my time with them when i visit!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums its great that you have such a great relationship with your nephews despite being so far away! So cute about the 4 yr old calling you in the middle of the night!


----------



## Pammy31

Hmm if I ov'ed the 11th I also BD'ed that night.... he he he!! why would I have extremely sore nipples so early?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, bugger work this week - im just not into it! Dont get me wrong, I am trying. But it is dead boring and so thus struggling to maintain my interest!!!

Anyone know if witches are scared of garlic?? Or is that just vampires :rofl::rofl:


----------



## lisamfr

I have a question sorry this might have been answered before. This month I am trying to check my CM for the first time every day & at the same time. Today when I checked the cm it was more creamy then normal not I don&#8217;t really know what I am looking for:huh: . Its just not a water and before I guess is what I am trying to say. I did the finger test and it kind of stuck together but I didn&#8217;t have much to work with so I wasn&#8217;t sure does this mean I am close to Ov?? The OKP This morning had no second line.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

just wear a garlic necklace just in case, plus it would look just gorgeous :rofl:
off to the dog park...these pups deserve it!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hello ladies!!!! Here I am!!! I worked today and we were slammed again so I had trouble popping on to :coolio:!!! Don't you worry I am off tomorrow and am planning a full day of stalking on FB!!! Whooo hoooo! :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> Hmm if I ov'ed the 11th I also BD'ed that night.... he he he!! why would I have extremely sore nipples so early?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

:) I did this month too Pammy 

Progesterone makes nipples sore :) so common any time post ov...


----------



## Newbie32

Missed you rosie cheeks!!!

Hmmm Lisa - so hard to give advice re cm cos can be fairly different for everyone. 

TMI ALERT
I kinda get sticky (which is the thickest), and then it goes creamy, before it goes watery (and literally its clear) and then ewcm...after o, it goes more milky like.

But im not sure thats going to help you! My cm goes eggwhite/watery about three days before o - but this is different for everyone too!

Can anyone else offer advice that might actually make some sense!!!


----------



## ginny83

hey ladies I'd love to be facebook friends with you all too, I'll try and search back to find everyone's names, but if I miss you feel free to add me

(Needless to say the pregnancy/ttc is a secret)

Sad news this morning, I woke up to light pink/tan discharge. Feel so sad. I've left a message with the early pregnancy unit at the hospital to call me back, but since I had a good scan yesterday I don't know what they'll suggest. So far it hasn't got and redder or heavier - I'm just praying it means nothing.


----------



## Newbie32

Does anyone still have that link to that WAY too graphic website with the pics of cm? that might be helpful (tho not adviseable to look at during your lunch break...)


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> Missed you rosie cheeks!!!
> 
> Hmmm Lisa - so hard to give advice re cm cos can be fairly different for everyone.
> 
> TMI ALERT
> I kinda get sticky (which is the thickest), and then it goes creamy, before it goes watery (and literally its clear) and then ewcm...after o, it goes more milky like.
> 
> But im not sure thats going to help you! My cm goes eggwhite/watery about three days before o - but this is different for everyone too!
> 
> Can anyone else offer advice that might actually make some sense!!!

after AF is was watery milky like and now its a little bite thicker. I just dont want to miss it. I am getting to the point I am going to give up on trying for a boy and just have :sex: and get pregnant!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Missed you too nanna!!!!

Ginny - did you have sex last night???? That can cause bloody discharge because the cervix is so vascular during pregnancy


----------



## Pammy31

good or bad? I havent had sore nipples during mensus since I was 17 yrs old.... would it finally be my body hormonally stable... I hope so!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

ginny83 said:


> hey ladies I'd love to be facebook friends with you all too, I'll try and search back to find everyone's names, but if I miss you feel free to add me, my name is Virginia Simpson and my profile is a pic of my little boy.
> 
> (Needless to say the pregnancy/ttc is a secret)
> 
> Sad news this morning, I woke up to light pink/tan discharge. Feel so sad. I've left a message with the early pregnancy unit at the hospital to call me back, but since I had a good scan yesterday I don't know what they'll suggest. So far it hasn't got and redder or heavier - I'm just praying it means nothing.

Oh ginny......i have EVERYTHING crossed that it is nothing. so tight. xxx

I think i foundyou and sent you an fb message cos couldnt find a friend button!!!


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Missed you rosie cheeks!!!
> 
> Hmmm Lisa - so hard to give advice re cm cos can be fairly different for everyone.
> 
> TMI ALERT
> I kinda get sticky (which is the thickest), and then it goes creamy, before it goes watery (and literally its clear) and then ewcm...after o, it goes more milky like.
> 
> But im not sure thats going to help you! My cm goes eggwhite/watery about three days before o - but this is different for everyone too!
> 
> Can anyone else offer advice that might actually make some sense!!!
> 
> after AF is was watery milky like and now its a little bite thicker. I just dont want to miss it. I am getting to the point I am going to give up on trying for a boy and just have :sex: and get pregnant!Click to expand...

IF opk's are still clear as well i'd say you're a few days off o...keep checking!!!


----------



## LLPM

Oh Ginny I'm sorry to hear that!! Praying your little bean sticks! Bleeding/spotting is really common in early pregnancy! My friend had a m/c last year and is now 16 weeks pregnant against, she had spotting at 10 weeks and was obviously really worried, so she went to the EPAS and they said about 40-50% of people experience bleeding aka breakthrough bleeding. How many weeks are you now? Apparently it's common to get bleeding around the time your period would be due! Fx'd for you. Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> good or bad? I havent had sore nipples during mensus since I was 17 yrs old.... would it finally be my body hormonally stable... I hope so!!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

I dont know if good or bad hun, its unusual for me for them to be as sore as mine were this month but im expecting the witch! Time will tell x


----------



## ginny83

haven't had sex for a while (poor DF) and it wasn't an internal scan

I'm 7 weeks tomorrow, so it would be too early for break through bleeding for me, but like you said I'm just hoping it's a case of common early pregnancy bleeding. Nothing I can do so just hope for the best I guess.


----------



## lisamfr

ginny83 said:


> hey ladies I'd love to be facebook friends with you all too, I'll try and search back to find everyone's names, but if I miss you feel free to add me, my name is Virginia Simpson and my profile is a pic of my little boy.
> 
> (Needless to say the pregnancy/ttc is a secret)
> 
> Sad news this morning, I woke up to light pink/tan discharge. Feel so sad. I've left a message with the early pregnancy unit at the hospital to call me back, but since I had a good scan yesterday I don't know what they'll suggest. So far it hasn't got and redder or heavier - I'm just praying it means nothing.

Sorry to hear the news ginny but keep your FX everything will be ok. The girls are right it just might be spotting which is what some pplp get in early pregnancies.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Keeping you in my prayers Ginny!!! Xoxo


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie, I think it funny that we worked together how many years ago 11 -12 years! I even remember going to your parents house for your 21st hehe :laugh2: we even had a tiff at one stage. We reunited on facebook maybe three years or so & then we find each other on this forum. There are so many forums out their and we both pick this one :friends: and thanks to Angel both the same page.


----------



## Pammy31

Ginny I believe this one is your sticky bean!!


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Newbie, I think it funny that we worked together how many years ago 11 -12 years! I even remember going to your parents house for your 21st hehe :laugh2: we even had a tiff at one stage. We reunited on facebook maybe three years or so & then we find each other on this forum. There are so many forums out their and we both pick this one :friends: and thanks to Angel both the same page.

PMSL!! Yeah - its uncanny eh!

My 21st feels like it was in a different lifetime it was that long ago now...and im not surprised re the tiff - i had LOTS of them when i was younger! Not surprising given i can be a mega bitch!!!! :rofl::rofl:

But this group rocks - so we have all done very well imho...


----------



## LLPM

Pammy, it's hard to tell if your symptoms mean anything not knowing if/when you ovulated! Sore nipples can be caused by lots of things. Have you started taking any medsvitamins? When I started taking folate & iron plus, my boobs grew and were sore, I felt queasy & really tired! Unfortunately you won't know till either AF shows or you get a BFP! Try not to get too hung up on symptom spotting, it just causes more stress and heartache than necessary!


----------



## ginny83

Sorry but which one of you is Dawn? lol sorry I've gotten myself confused! xx


----------



## ginny83

Figured it out Rosie :)!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Exactly :)


----------



## Newbie32

bahahahaha sweet rosie cheeks!!!!!

mwaa mwaa xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Gee - have a tiny little snooze in front of the telly and wake up to 3 pages of reading!

Ginny - praying that your spotting is nothing!

Hi Rosie :hi: missed you! Sorry to hear work was full on!


----------



## Newbie32

cute dog park piccies 2mums!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Mwaa mwaa back at you sweet :jo:!!!!! are you having a good day??? How many kms did you run/bike/tango(that last one sounds fun!!) today????

You deserve a snooze angel!!!! ESP since u may be duffers! Ps thanks about the wedding pics, I splurged on the photographer and DH still reminds me about it! Grrrrr..,.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> cute dog park piccies 2mums!!!

Awwwww they are precious!!!!!! Names??


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ginny - Have been :coolio: your FB page. Your little Max is such a cutie - love the one of him in a packing box LOL! You have a very gorgeous little family!


----------



## Newbie32

OMG...i didnt go to the gym this morning either...TWO DAYS IN A ROW. DH thinks i have lost the plot. I just could not be arsed this morning when i got up, not out of misery today, just plain laziness!!! bahahahaha 

No tim tams for dessert for me tonight :blush:

I dont think 2mums has told us her dogs names has she? Actually she might have, cos we all know i have a memory like a sieve!!!!

EDIT: today is much better tho thanks ms rosie cheeks :) I think i got most of the gremlins out of my system yesterday! Hope they dont come back tomorrow... Ive been expecting to wake up to the witch tomorrow, but just realised that last month only started spotting late on 13dpo...so might actually be Thursday i reckon...


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> OMG...i didnt go to the gym this morning either...TWO DAYS IN A ROW. DH thinks i have lost the plot. I just could not be arsed this morning when i got up, not out of misery today, just plain laziness!!! bahahahaha
> 
> No tim tams for dessert for me tonight :blush:
> 
> I dont think 2mums has told us her dogs names has she? Actually she might have, cos we all know i have a memory like a sieve!!!!
> 
> EDIT: today is much better tho thanks ms rosie cheeks :) I think i got most of the gremlins out of my system yesterday! Hope they dont come back tomorrow... Ive been expecting to wake up to the witch tomorrow, but just realised that last month only started spotting late on 13dpo...so might actually be Thursday i reckon...


Two days in a row?!?!?!?!? Omg!!! You lazy nanna!!!! BAHAHAHA try no gym for 2 Years in a row!!!!! Oh wait, I may be the only one THAT lazy :blush: 

I hate the witch and will keep my Fx'd that your cane scared her away! 

I am making DH a cake for our anniversary tomorrow....funny part is he hates cake! Guess I will have to eat the whole thing, oh pooh!!! :happydance:


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! I've read through that thing kiwi sent us about 10times and was soooo confused about where to start with it all! Soooo I went to the vitamin store this morning and asked the really lovely lady there to help! she recommended the vitex...she said if its taken in smaller doses it works differently so just because one might be a low dose doesn't mean it's not as effective. Anyway I decided to go with blackmores vitex 660mg ones. It says to take 3 a day but the lady said to just take one, and after a bit of research it seems that one should be OK. I'm going to take it from now CD11 till ovulation has been confirmed then stop. Im going to keep taking my Iron plus & folate too. I've also put DH on complete zinc, iron & folate. We're both going to exercise 5 days a week and eat more healthily too. I could have spent a fortune on vitamins but I didn't want to get silly, and I was reminded that each month that goes by technically according to averages we are more likely to get pregnant, so I didnt want to go in and spend $100 on stuff we might not need! :) we figured even if it doesnt help us get pregnant it cant do us any harm for a few months! anyone else got any plans?! I'm going to ring and try to book DH in for his SA, but my GP said we might have to pay an initial consultation fee of around $200, tbh we just don't have that money lying around right now so we might have to give it a miss! :( we'll see.


----------



## Rosie_PA

LLPM said:


> Hi ladies! I've read through that thing kiwi sent us about 10times and was soooo confused about where to start with it all! Soooo I went to the vitamin store this morning and asked the really lovely lady there to help! she recommended the vitex...she said if its taken in smaller doses it works differently so just because one might be a low dose doesn't mean it's not as effective. Anyway I decided to go with blackmores vitex 660mg ones. It says to take 3 a day but the lady said to just take one, and after a bit of research it seems that one should be OK. I'm going to take it from now CD11 till ovulation has been confirmed then stop. Im going to keep taking my Iron plus & folate too. I've also put DH on complete zinc, iron & folate. We're both going to exercise 5 days a week and eat more healthily too. I could have spent a fortune on vitamins but I didn't want to get silly, and I was reminded that each month that goes by technically according to averages we are more likely to get pregnant, so I didnt want to go in and spend $100 on stuff we might not need! :) we figured even if it doesnt help us get pregnant it cant do us any harm for a few months! anyone else got any plans?! I'm going to ring and try to book DH in for his SA, but my GP said we might have to pay an initial consultation fee of around $200, tbh we just don't have that money lying around right now so we might have to give it a miss! :( we'll see.


I think that sounds like a great idea!!! Let's hope it brings you a great big BFP!!!!:flower:


----------



## LLPM

Also forgot to say DH is also taking juice plus (it's basically concentrated fruit & veg in a pill form) and also has a daily dose of anti-histamine and strong nasal spray as he's "allergic" to the city!


----------



## LLPM

Rosie_PA said:


> I think that sounds like a great idea!!! Let's hope it brings you a great big BFP!!!!:flower:

Thanks Rosie, yeah I'm feeling heaps better now that im being more proactive about it all! I'm trying so hard not to get bogged down by it all!


----------



## LLPM

Angel...hope you're feeling better soon! It's awful feeling really blocked up and sick! I saw AJ this morning and gave her a quick run down, she thought it was hilarious! I said we met on a forum after I was looking for some answers to fix my irregular cycle (which is true...that's why I joined BnB in the first place!) she might have figured it out but I didn't say "yeah so we met on a TTC website!" lol.


----------



## Melainey

Morning Ladies :flasher: is in the house :happydance:

Newbie &#8211; Glad you are back :happydance: I agree with those signs on our head they would be wicked haha :rof:

Mum2Q &#8211; Good Morning :happydance:

Lisa - Sorry Audrina didn&#8217;t sleep too good :cry: Get that :coffee: into ya :happydance: I don&#8217;t know much about CM sorry :(

2mums &#8211; Glad you told us or we would have had some :trouble: hehehe 

Pammy &#8211; Fx for you .. haha for your Irish yourself photos too funny

Angel - :cry: you poor thing , I hope you feel better soon :hugs: Get in that bed and stay there :happydance: Oh I really hope dr is right :happydance:

2woohoo &#8211; I&#8217;m a bit slow today too haha I hadn&#8217;t got a clue what :jo: was on about haha

Iwantabub &#8211; Yeah I agree with Angel it is really hard to tell.. I was the same last month and it ended in a Bfn just wait until AF is due and test again :happydance: I hope it&#8217;s a bfp for you 

Ginny &#8211; so sorry to hear that :hugs: A lot of women get bleeding through pregnancy though I hope everything is ok babe xx

Rosie &#8211; Hello doll face :happydance: Hope you have a lovely Anniversary tomorrow :hugs:

LLPM &#8211; what does Vitex do? 

As for me today , I feel like a useless fat, ugly slob.. DH didn't want to have :sex: with me again last night said it was my fault again (all I did was push and he got mad so iI got really mad and hit him haha) but lately he never wants to have:sex: with me he would rather watch porn and wank! So obviously he finds me repulsive :rofl: At least my appetite is gone as I am still a little sick so maybe not eating for a while will help with the fat part haha!! I think I am going to spend another day in bed doing nothing because I am a lazy slob! :rofl: Oh thejoys of being in a bad mood! :rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh Melainey! If he wants to wank instead of be with his amazing wife borrow :jo:s cane and smack some sense in him!


----------



## Melainey

He doesn't even do that all that much but It just feels like he is always making excuses not to have :sex: with me? Maybe i'm not good enough for him! Is it normal for men to have a low sex drive?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ginny- i'm sure your spotting is nothing, like the others have said, i too have read that its super common in early pregnancy, and like you said, good news is it hasnt gotten red or heavier, and no cramping, so FX its just the lil bean burrowing in for a long ride!! 
Angel, i thought the same thing, geez i take the pups to the park, give them a bath, and meanwhile back at headquaters its jsut been chatter chatter chatter :haha:
My dogs are Abby- the blk one, about a year old, shitzhu/poodle, and Keiko - white, 3 yrs shitzhu/maltese- mini. 
Rosie- i'll have some :cake: :rofl: And a happy birthday to your DH, and you have the day off, anything fun planned???
LLmp- the diet and exercises seemed to really make a difference for me too, and other natural stuff i did was just the EPO and grapefruit juice. FX!!! I like your plan!!! 
Melainey - :holly::hugs: Yeah i like Rosies idea, borrow the cane and get him around the ears :rofl: 
AFM- going to try to not take a nap today, but we'll see how I go, about to have some salad and sit on my ass til OH gets home, well i have to get up every once in awhile to switch the laundry...ohhh a womans work is never done, and you'd think it would be once in awhile with two women 'round here :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey- just come out and ask him, be up front with him. Bc its most likey not you, its more to be stress at work, or something else, or maybe bc you're sick. But don't let yourself run away with these crazy 'fat, ugly, useless' thoughts, bc thats bullshit. I'd just ask him whats going on! And if that doesnt work, come to my house :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Melainey

I've tried asking him so many times and he always says "stop pestering me, I'm tired" or "you're being a bitch" is a classic one! All I want is some time together and he says he spendsallhis time with me but being in the same room as someone is not spending time with them! So I texted him to see if he would tell me over the phone instead and he has turned his phone off??? I'm sorry ladies to be so down but it is really getting to me!! He only ever wants to do what suits him lately! Like his autoross etc... I sit at home alone all day and he wonders why I want to spend time with him? Am I being unreasonable? Maybe It is my fault! Not that he would ever tell me!

EDIT: And yeah I think I will come to your house :happydance: mybea it's time for another lesbian encounter hahahahahahahahaa :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Im sorry he's being such a shit Melainey!

I have my cane available for use FOC :)

The unfortunate thing about guys is that sometimes i think they forget to think about how things feel to us on the other side of the fence! I hope you sort it out soon tho, thinking things like that is not healthy and bottom line is its NOT TRUE!!!

Much love huney xx


----------



## Melainey

Thank you :jo: 2mums xxx

I know it's not right to think them but when I sit at home all alone 7 days a week because I can'tfind a job and then my husband doesn't want to touch me it is hard to think anything else haha! 

Oh well enough about my self pitty :rofl: What the hell is my chart doing? Haha it disregarded the really high temp and then the lower one after it? Weird as :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I know exactly what you're going through, to an extent. My OH and I had a time like that, bc i was bored, not working, no friends here, home alone all the time, so when she got home i wanted all the time and attention, and it created some problems. But :jo: is also right, they dont realize the other side and how it makes us feel, the fact that you need some attention and need to feel loved, wanted and needed, and important. I still sometimes have days and weeks when I feel like i'm not 'given enough time'. It does help to go out and do something, and keep myself busy, and interact with other people so im not so attention starved. I'm sure it wont last long, he'll come right, and you two will find a happy medium! we love ya heaps :holly:


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM - thanks for saying hi to AJ for me! Really is such a small world!

Melainey - my DH went through a phase like that last month... we got into several arguments about it... eventually I left it for a few days and then talked it out while we were both calm... he said he had no idea why he was having trouble getting in the mood.. he offered to go to the dr and get a check up... the dr said low libido can be attributed to stress and that selling our house, etc was likely the result. Funny thing was that as soon as he knew that he was less stressed about not being in the mood and all was back to normal again. Hope you guys can sort it out soon but my advice would be just to leave it for a while... xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey he may just have other things on his mind (job, finances, etc) and take it out on his poor DW! Men, could really just punch them sometimes!!! On a side note I have no idea what your chart is doing....but mine looks pretty crazy too...hmmmmm. Lol


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies :)

I think I can see it more because I don't have that many friends over here and all my family are back home and I don't think he really gets it... Like I know he inderstands that I am homesick ( he would be an idiot if he didn't I cry all the time about it haha ) But he still "hates" being with me.. This has been like this for months now and he would never admit there is something wrong.. He just ignores it.. I know he is stressed about work, bills etc but still doesn't mean he can't spend time with me! Bloody men I swear!! :flasher: haha


----------



## Melainey

Rosie_PA said:


> Melainey he may just have other things on his mind (job, finances, etc) and take it out on his poor DW! Men, could really just punch them sometimes!!! On a side note I have no idea what your chart is doing....but mine looks pretty crazy too...hmmmmm. Lol

Haha Yay for crazy charts :rofl:


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Melainey, Sorry to hear HD is giving you a hard time. Men.....can&#8217;t live with them & can&#8217;t live without them. Maybe give him a day or two & then try talking to him again.

I know it&#8217;s not the same but we are here for you any time of the day/night. I am happy to give you my mobile number if you ever feel like chatting :telephone:


----------



## Melainey

That you so much Lisa :)

I love you guys sooooo much :) Maybe I should have married all of you instead :winkwink: No grief would be had :winkwink: hehe :hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> That you so much Lisa :)
> 
> I love you guys sooooo much :) Maybe I should have married all of you instead :winkwink: No grief would be had :winkwink: hehe :hugs:

Hehehe if you married nanna there may be some grief - between her mood swings, her biatch hat, her cane and her gun I think her DH is lucky to be alive :jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> That you so much Lisa :)
> 
> I love you guys sooooo much :) Maybe I should have married all of you instead :winkwink: No grief would be had :winkwink: hehe :hugs:
> 
> Hehehe if you married nanna there may be some grief - between her mood swings, her biatch hat, her cane and her gun I think her DH is lucky to be alive :jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl::rofl: Angel hahahahahahah

You are right, Thank god :jo: doesn't know where we live or I may be a widow very soon :haha: :rofl: hehehehehehe


----------



## Newbie32

*Bahahahahahahaha *

:jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo:


----------



## Newbie32

Thats what you think my pretty........oooohhaaaaahhahahhahahahhaha


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: You girls crack me up hahaha!

Just had some porridge andit made me feel yuky :cry: Hate being sick :cry:


----------



## Newbie32

I think im going to head home in about half an hour, sick of the sight of my office!

Wonder if it will be another teary trip home...FX NOT!!!! I dont seem to be quite as irrational today as i was yesterday :wohoo:


----------



## Melainey

Aww I hope you don't :hugs: Feel better hunny :) :hugs: xx


----------



## Maddy40

Morning gals! Well since I started my shift mid-afternoon it feels like morning to me, anyway. 

Ginny fx everything stays sticky for you. I know I will be extra vigilant if we get a BFP because of our earlier loss...

WantABub I think you won't really get a handle on your cycle until you've been off the pill a while. Fx this is a BFP though :)

Newbie you'll be pleased to know I did your gym-ing for you this morning, about 8km in all (4km run & 4km walk). Down from the 10km I used to do several times a week this time last year but at least it's something. 

Melainey DH had better start training his mouth for when a bub arrives. He'll be surprised how quickly they latch onto Daddy's swear words! Hope the rough bump resolves itself. Can you arrange some volunteer work a couple of days a week to keep you busy?


----------



## Maddy40

Angel thanks for updating the front page. I'm in the sunny capital - Canberra and I'm 40!


----------



## Pammy31

Melainey said:


> He doesn't even do that all that much but It just feels like he is always making excuses not to have :sex: with me? Maybe i'm not good enough for him! Is it normal for men to have a low sex drive?

Melainey my love.... Peter my partner has a low sex drive and only wants :sex: 4 or 5 times a month. So I know how you feel. BTW a womans sexual peak is in her 30's!! That explains me lol...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Maddy40

Pammy31 said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> He doesn't even do that all that much but It just feels like he is always making excuses not to have :sex: with me? Maybe i'm not good enough for him! Is it normal for men to have a low sex drive?
> 
> Melainey my love.... Peter my partner has a low sex drive and only wants :sex: 4 or 5 times a month. So I know how you feel. BTW a womans sexual peak is in her 30's!! That explains me lol...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and CommieClick to expand...

We're similar - hubby doesn't have low drive but he is in his late 30s and just needs a few extra days "recovery time" between sessions. We can dtd every second day for about a week and then he needs 3-4 days off to stock up his manly supplies again!


----------



## Newbie32

Woohoo!!! 

Excellent work Maddy!! See now i dont feel half as bad for being a lazy arse today! 

Will have to see what happens tomorrow, i do tend to give myself a few 'days off' around AF because exercising isnt that much fun when you're all crampy and scunched up like the hunchback of notredame...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLPM

Haha, it's funny every couple is so different! It's the other way round here. I can take it or leave it most of the time, don't get me wrong we have fun & I enjoy it once were 'in the moment' lol but I don't desire it all that much! (any suggestions on how I could change that??! ) hehe. Whereas DH would happily spend all day everyday in bed..he's the HHB in our house, but then he is only 24, in his prime!!


----------



## Melainey

Maddy40 said:


> Morning gals! Well since I started my shift mid-afternoon it feels like morning to me, anyway.
> 
> Ginny fx everything stays sticky for you. I know I will be extra vigilant if we get a BFP because of our earlier loss...
> 
> WantABub I think you won't really get a handle on your cycle until you've been off the pill a while. Fx this is a BFP though :)
> 
> Newbie you'll be pleased to know I did your gym-ing for you this morning, about 8km in all (4km run & 4km walk). Down from the 10km I used to do several times a week this time last year but at least it's something.
> 
> Melainey DH had better start training his mouth for when a bub arrives. He'll be surprised how quickly they latch onto Daddy's swear words! Hope the rough bump resolves itself. Can you arrange some volunteer work a couple of days a week to keep you busy?

Hi Maddy :hi:

It's hard for me cause I don't have a licence and the transport in Bunbury is shocking :( I have tried and nothing has come of it! :(

Pammy - I'm only 24 and my sex drive is through roof! Always has been though since I can remember haha!!

I wouldn't mind if we :sex: every second day that would be fine but when he leaves like a 5 day gap I get very F*cking pissed off! :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sasha - no more tears - just wind up that ccane ready incase that blasted witch shows up! Still no sight of her here which is nice and she is officially late regardless of which date I ov'd - when (am saying when cos pretty sure I've not dufferes) she arrives though I am totally borrowing your cane!

:hi: Hi Maddy - I hope your shift goes quickly!


----------



## Pauls_angel

LLPM - you may just have to wait it out for 6 years - then I am sure your libido will sky rocket - I've always been happy for a good rumpy pumpy but when I got closer to 30 I became a HHB :)


----------



## Melainey

Oh my gosh ... Can you imagine me in my 30's ... :rofl: Surely he will divorce my if I get any more horny than I already am :rofl:

EDIT: Looks like almost all of us are online hehehehe Except Ginny .. hope you are ok xxx


----------



## LLPM

Pauls_angel said:


> LLPM - you may just have to wait it out for 6 years - then I am sure your libido will sky rocket - I've always been happy for a good rumpy pumpy but when I got closer to 30 I became a HHB :)

Lol! Yeah I'm holding out for it...I think a lowish libido & two children just make for a poor combination - poor guy! I would still say our sex life is healthy though...he's happy with the amount he gets and knows he can ask me anytime and I'll oblige! I know it's hard for guys with all the temptations around!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah temptations are everywhere ... I worry all the time cause of how he is with me lately!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lovelies I'm heading off for another nap - really not feeling great today... sinus headache, sore throat, earache, tired....boo!


----------



## lisamfr

Pauls_angel said:


> Lovelies I'm heading off for another nap - really not feeling great today... sinus headache, sore throat, earache, tired....boo!

get well soon Angel.


----------



## ginny83

Rosie - what type of cake are you making? I want to make a special cake for Father's day for DF. The last 'special cake' I made was a white chocolate mud cake, so yum but my decorating effort is a bit amateurish haha. Or if he doesn't like cakes would he like something like a tiramasu? it's bit less cakey

LLPM - sounds like a good plan :) 

Melainey - I'd just back off for for a couple of nights and let him know it's him that's missing out. My DF is like that sometimes, always wants what he can't have and then when he can have it (like around O!) he's all tired and doesn't want anything. Hopefully it's just a phase he's going through and he'll be all good again soon :)


By the way - I loved seeing all your facebook photos :) It's so nice to put faces to names!


----------



## Maddy40

Ladies, what supplements or vitamins do you have your hubbies taking while TTC? 

DH is taking Menevit as we've heard it can help boost swimmer quality and supply. SA shows DH has both low count and crap morphology (basically most of his little guys swim in circles). It's only been 2 months and apparently takes 3+ months to make any difference because that's how long the spermy production-cycle takes.


----------



## lisamfr

Maddy40 said:


> Ladies, what supplements or vitamins do you have your hubbies taking while TTC?
> 
> DH is taking Menevit as we've heard it can help boost swimmer quality and supply. SA shows DH has issues both with numbers and crap morphology....basically most of them swim in circles). It's only been 2 months and apparently takes 3+ months to make any difference because that's how long the spermy production-cycle takes.

Hi Maddy, My DH was taking that Menevit for about 4 months. He has now stopped taking it and feels like he has more :spermy:.


----------



## Melainey

Have a lovely Nap Angel :happydance: :Hugs: Feel better :)


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Ginny :) I will give hima a taste of his own meds :winkwink: hehehe

I don't have DH on anything cause he is not into taking tablest etc so I don't think he will change in that department but we are going to get his SA done! Hopefully after O tho cause I don't want tomiss out again :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i read everything, forgot everything! So i'll just say Hey to everyone, and try to be better aware this evening!! Tired, but denying myself of a nap today! Watching The Voice (we recorded it during the Olympics) and apparently I'm hormonally teary again at happy moments, so pathetic!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

Hope you have a better night with DH!! (hugs)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning/afternooon girls.

Well I am out this month :cry: stupid bloody %%$$*((*& :witch: turned up with all the bells and whistles this morning - a day early. NOT HAPPY JAN (sorry Angel you will have to update your front page again LOL)

But I had my tantrum of crying, screaming into the pillow and to the heavans "why me", and stamping my feet like a spoilt child but after catching up on all your posts it put me in a much better mood, I also just booked a flight to Poland (a friend of mine from home is arriving in 2 wks YIPPEE soooo much better :). I guess you can say i am DAY 1 of my pregnancy :) 

GINNY: even though we don't officially know each other my thoughts and prayers and fingers are xed for you that all is ok. 

LLMP: it is a novel that I sent isn't it :) LOL. I found that you can skip the first 1/4 of hte book. I actually printed it out and then took a highlighter pen to it and just marked the bits that would suit me. Alot of the vitamins it says is in the pregnancy multivitamin that I am taking now. I tried the grapefruit juice and was nearly sick. I put DH on a mulitvitamin and some zinc (when he remembers to take them). At the end of hte day I guess taking any vitamins can't hurt. I also got my thyroid check which was a little underactive. My DR said that can be a sign as well with not conceiving???

ANGEL: hope you feel better soon. My fingers are still crossed for you for a BFP. Plenty of rest.

NEWBIE: temp again this morning WOOHOO thats 3 days in a row now LOL however how do I change my "red" box from tomorrow to today so my CD1 is today?? I can't seem to find that button :)

PAMMY: yep peaking in your 30s is so true. No wonder they are called the Dirty 30s. Either that or its 50 Shades of Grey LOL

MELAINEY: men do suck sometimes. He could just be going through alot of stress etc and just like us when we are hormonal he is probably just taking it out on you. Don't take it to personally. And I fully understand with the homesickness. I haven't pulled the "I moved across the world for you away from my family and friends" card yet (saving that one for when the kids come and I want to choose the name lol) but it is tough and sometimes I don't think they understand how tough it acutally is. Or maybe he does realise and he doesn't know what to do to make you feel better. I went to the white witch of Cobh (have you heard of her) a few months back and she said that DH was a private man who keeps things to himself (very true) anyhow he sees just how much it hurts and upsets me each month TTC that he is trying to be strong and stay positive for me but it does upset him to. (she also said I was having the problems with ovulating and I need to see a Dr and that I will have twins :) LOL) 
IF all else fails get Newbie's cane and smack him across the head and tell him to cop himself on!! :)

Hopefully I have caught up with everyone. This time difference thing is terrible. When I wake up I have so many pages to catch up I forget who is saying what :dohh:
But I see we are all catching up on facebook??? I am on facebook to. My name is Sasha Cremin (which some of you would have got from the emails I sent) so be sure to look me up as well. I have the same profile pic as I do on here (the most recent photo LOL).

Anyhow have a great day what is left of it. And will speak soon


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Kiwi. 

Good Night everyone else,

Its time for me to log off and head home. 

I just got informed Audrina made it on the TSL Bonds website so pretty excted. Click on the link attach to see her https://www.tslwebsite.com/range.asp?departmentID=34&expandlist=|34||8|

Hope everyone has a great night xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

NEWBIE: don't worry I think I found where i change my "red box". Its where the temps are????


----------



## Melainey

kiwipauagirl said:


> Good morning/afternooon girls.
> 
> Well I am out this month :cry: stupid bloody %%$$*((*& :witch: turned up with all the bells and whistles this morning - a day early. NOT HAPPY JAN (sorry Angel you will have to update your front page again LOL)
> 
> But I had my tantrum of crying, screaming into the pillow and to the heavans "why me", and stamping my feet like a spoilt child but after catching up on all your posts it put me in a much better mood, I also just booked a flight to Poland (a friend of mine from home is arriving in 2 wks YIPPEE soooo much better :). I guess you can say i am DAY 1 of my pregnancy :)
> 
> GINNY: even though we don't officially know each other my thoughts and prayers and fingers are xed for you that all is ok.
> 
> LLMP: it is a novel that I sent isn't it :) LOL. I found that you can skip the first 1/4 of hte book. I actually printed it out and then took a highlighter pen to it and just marked the bits that would suit me. Alot of the vitamins it says is in the pregnancy multivitamin that I am taking now. I tried the grapefruit juice and was nearly sick. I put DH on a mulitvitamin and some zinc (when he remembers to take them). At the end of hte day I guess taking any vitamins can't hurt. I also got my thyroid check which was a little underactive. My DR said that can be a sign as well with not conceiving???
> 
> ANGEL: hope you feel better soon. My fingers are still crossed for you for a BFP. Plenty of rest.
> 
> NEWBIE: temp again this morning WOOHOO thats 3 days in a row now LOL however how do I change my "red" box from tomorrow to today so my CD1 is today?? I can't seem to find that button :)
> 
> PAMMY: yep peaking in your 30s is so true. No wonder they are called the Dirty 30s. Either that or its 50 Shades of Grey LOL
> 
> MELAINEY: men do suck sometimes. He could just be going through alot of stress etc and just like us when we are hormonal he is probably just taking it out on you. Don't take it to personally. And I fully understand with the homesickness. I haven't pulled the "I moved across the world for you away from my family and friends" card yet (saving that one for when the kids come and I want to choose the name lol) but it is tough and sometimes I don't think they understand how tough it acutally is. Or maybe he does realise and he doesn't know what to do to make you feel better. I went to the white witch of Cobh (have you heard of her) a few months back and she said that DH was a private man who keeps things to himself (very true) anyhow he sees just how much it hurts and upsets me each month TTC that he is trying to be strong and stay positive for me but it does upset him to. (she also said I was having the problems with ovulating and I need to see a Dr and that I will have twins :) LOL)
> IF all else fails get Newbie's cane and smack him across the head and tell him to cop himself on!! :)
> 
> Hopefully I have caught up with everyone. This time difference thing is terrible. When I wake up I have so many pages to catch up I forget who is saying what :dohh:
> But I see we are all catching up on facebook??? I am on facebook to. My name is Sasha Cremin (which some of you would have got from the emails I sent) so be sure to look me up as well. I have the same profile pic as I do on here (the most recent photo LOL).
> 
> Anyhow have a great day what is left of it. And will speak soon

So sorry the bitch tirned up :cry: But as you said it's day one of your pregnancy :happydance: 

Ah yeah I have heard of her haha!! I think me ma and Aunty went to her before haha! That is so awesome twins :) I have always wanted twins haha but will be happy with whatever I get :happydance:
yeah he is an arse and I suppose you are probably right! He probably doesn't know how to express himself ( I am his first real proper missus and I suppose being single for a long time makes it hard to change I suppose? ) But he is getting the cold shoulder when he gets home for turning off his phone and not answering my questions haha! Nobody ignores Elaine... I HATE being ignored haha worst thing you can do to me hehehehe 

I hope you have a lovely day today Kiwi and I have found you on Facey :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

tearing hurry here - work sux. Just did a quick scan tho and wanted to let Ginny know that bleeding doesn't always mean the end. I made a very good friend once when I was duffers with harrison - I was at a new office, and started bleeding terribly. I mean, it went through all my clothes. I went into the executive PA's office and said "Hi, I don't know you but you're a woman, and a mum, and shit I need help!" Well she got me trucked off to the OB quick smart, got my hubby over there from his work, and we have been friends ever since. The OB (who was a COW) said "So, have you passed the fetus yet?" in a bored voice. I hadn't - and I didn't - and Harrison very much made it to the end of the 40 weeks. Fingers crossed all is OK for you - just wanted to share that it is common for bleeding, and it can all work out ok even when it looks dire. 

Oh, and melainey, tell your hubby it'll fall off if he keeps pulling on it like that! x


----------



## Newbie32

Um...if you enter the bleeding I think it does it for you?


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry to hear that kiwi :( :hugs:

I'll lend you my cane so you can smack her a good one on her way out and hopefully she won't return next month!!

Stupid biatch is country hopping now to strike us down.....unbelievable...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Ladies - up from my nap but don't feel any better :( won't be going to work tomorrow either... I really hate being sick!

Kiwi I'm sorry that the :witch: turned up - she sure knows how to spoil our fun!

Lisa I saw Audrina on the website - good work!

DH is cooking me dinner (well heating up my dinner for me) - he's a good boy - wasn't even annoyed that I only packed 4 boxes today :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

number2woohoo said:


> Oh, and melainey, tell your hubby it'll fall off if he keeps pulling on it like that! x

Bahahahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Think I better take Dh out for dinner tonight! Haven't even figured out a gift yet and birthday tomorrow!!! Oops..tennis tomorrow night so can't have him missing out altogether can we!!!

Far out I could go a snooze tho!!!!

edit: remind me to stop random temping! It does not help matters.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> edit: remind me to stop random temping! It does not help matters.

Sasha, stop random temping! It does not help matters! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahaha xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hope you have a nice dinner with DH :) what sort of cuisine are you thinking???


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks angel :) were lucky enough to have Thai, Chinese, Italian and modern Australian restaurants just a two minute walk away!!! I think Italian tonight :)


----------



## Maddy40

lisamfr said:


> Hi Kiwi.
> 
> Good Night everyone else,
> 
> Its time for me to log off and head home.
> 
> I just got informed Audrina made it on the TSL Bonds website so pretty excted. Click on the link attach to see her https://www.tslwebsite.com/range.asp?departmentID=34&expandlist=|34||8|
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night xx

Which one is Audrina, Lisa? I get a whole bunch of cuties popping up when I click that link...


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Italian sounds yummy!!! We're having an OH special, although I make it better these days. Mountain bread wraps....angel, how yummy and useful are they, we love them! With satay sauce spead on them, then zucchini, sweet potato, pineapple, chicken, slight sprinkle of cheese, roll and throw in the oven for about 20 min. Turns out so delicious, and easy clean up - bonus!!! 
Kiwi - sooo sorry that damn :witch: showed up!!! 
:jo: tell DH happy birthday, and enjoy your dinner!!! 
Angel- hope you feel better, your DH sounds like he;s been quite helpful and understanding! 
Lisa- i saw the Bonds ad, sooo cute, little model! 
not sure if i missed anyone, my apologies if i have had, seem to have a cloudy head today, :haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Maddy40 said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kiwi.
> 
> Good Night everyone else,
> 
> Its time for me to log off and head home.
> 
> I just got informed Audrina made it on the TSL Bonds website so pretty excted. Click on the link attach to see her https://www.tslwebsite.com/range.asp?departmentID=34&expandlist=|34||8|
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night xx
> 
> Which one is Audrina, Lisa? I get a whole bunch of cuties popping up when I click that link...Click to expand...

maddy she is the gorgeous girl with dark hair!! 
https://www.tslwebsite.com/product.asp?departmentID=34&grouplinkID=8555&expandlist=|34||8|


----------



## LLPM

Evening ladies! Lisa she is soooo beautiful! You must be very proud! :) 

Newbie hope you have a lovely dinner with hubby! 

2mums that sounds DELICIOUS!!!! 

We had home made satay for dinner....so yummy! The girls love all meat and lots of flavor, very thankful for kids that will eat anything, especially Maggie she shovels food into her mouth! 

I rang up today about DH having a SA, but it's going to cost $154!! I know that doesn't sound a lot but we live on a $130 budget a week (after rent, car, power etc!) so any extras have to come out of that so its just not feasible for us right now! The referral lasts for 12momths so if we aren't pregnant after 18minths of trying we'll get it done but for now we'll just keep trying! :)


----------



## Melainey

Mmmm Italian :) Enjoy your dinner :jo: and wish your DH a happy birthday from all of us :happydance: And STOP RANDOM TEMPING :rofl: (although I do it too haha)

2mums your dinner sounds yummy :happydance:

Lisa - Audrina is such a cutie :hugs: 

x


----------



## Melainey

LLPM said:


> Evening ladies! Lisa she is soooo beautiful! You must be very proud! :)
> 
> Newbie hope you have a lovely dinner with hubby!
> 
> 2mums that sounds DELICIOUS!!!!
> 
> We had home made satay for dinner....so yummy! The girls love all meat and lots of flavor, very thankful for kids that will eat anything, especially Maggie she shovels food into her mouth!
> 
> I rang up today about DH having a SA, but it's going to cost $154!! I know that doesn't sound a lot but we live on a $130 budget a week (after rent, car, power etc!) so any extras have to come out of that so its just not feasible for us right now! The referral lasts for 12momths so if we aren't pregnant after 18minths of trying we'll get it done but for now we'll just keep trying! :)

Wow that's crazy! Is it not covered by medicare/health insurance? We may have to hold off for a little while too :cry:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey i thought same as you, i would think if you had been referred it might have been covered my medicare! :( 

I know! We could take this forum, write a book of all our crazy experiences through TTC and publish it, and put our profit toward more baby making for us all!!! :haha:


----------



## LLPM

We don't have private health insurance apart from ambulance cover, but you may be covered if you have it! There is a small Medicare rebate but I guess each place is different so maybe have a look around. We're happy to leave it for now...we have the referral if we need it in a few months! :)


----------



## Melainey

Hehehehe it would be a best seller i reckon :winkwink:


----------



## Maddy40

Wow LLPM I had no idea SA was so expensive..I've just send my overseas doc an email to see if we can get DH's redone while we are over there. Since they did his initial tests it probably makes sense to do the 2nd one there as well, I suppose.

We have had a busy week as we've had a uni student move in to board with us. She gets along really well (so far) with the other teen in the house, which is great. Plus she cooks!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls!! Just saying a quick hello!! I'm going to go through the catch up now, just wanted to stick my head in and say I'm missing you all! xxx

Melainey - :flasher: hehe


----------



## Melainey

:flasher: hehehehe :holly: BOOBIES!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls!

Just back from dinner....Japanese in the end and was delish!!!

Hope everyone is having a top night, passed on your birthday wishes to him :) 

We were supposed to be having a 'family holiday' with his fam this year in January, but I may have convinced him we should do a quick uk/Paris/Italy trip instead! Tres excited. Tho fam thing may have to take preference....we shall see!! 

What's news ladies?


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Mmmm Italian :) Enjoy your dinner :jo: and wish your DH a happy birthday from all of us :happydance: And STOP RANDOM TEMPING :rofl: (although I do it too haha)
> 
> 2mums your dinner sounds yummy :happydance:
> 
> Lisa - Audrina is such a cutie :hugs:
> 
> x

But melaaaaaaaaaaaineeeeeeeeey....my random temps were so high!!!

Bahahahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Our book would be FABBO!!!

Could call it 'let's do duffers' 

Nah, that sound shit.

Um...'desperately duffered'....

Nup. 

Ok. I couldn't name it.


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - sorry AF turned up :( Just think though you have a whole month of temping ahead now!! And yay for a holiday!

Lisa - yay for Audrina!!

number2 - thanks for sharing that story, it's made me a feel a bit better. I just keep having to remind myself that it can be normal! I was just really hoping for a smooth sailing pregnancy since I knew I was going to be worried anyway. 

Angel - what did Paul cook up? 

LLPM - at least you always know it's there as a back up! 

Maddy - how many people do you share with? I lived in a share house in London when I was single and then moved into DF's share house later on. I loved it, and I found I was so much more tidier!

Newbie - I would love, love, love a trip to France/Italy. I told DF the next time we visit his parents we are dragging them to France so they can look after Max (and hopefully his brother/sister) while we do site seeing. They want us to go on a holiday to Turkey with them as they have a holiday house there, but I'm not keen on that idea.

Hello to everyone else :) Thanks for all your well wishes today ladies, it means a lot to me. 

The spotting seems to have slowed down a bit, although I have been going to the toilet so often to check I think I have wiped myself bone dry anyway :/


----------



## Newbie32

:) Ginny, I think dh is thinking of potential last trip just us two, well hoping last anyway!!!

I hope you wake up and spotting is gone xxx and doesn't come back xxx fx for you xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

So I took a leaf out of :jo: book and temped tonight - sky high - like fever high - not surprised am feeling so sick I think my head is going to explode with all the gunk! Still feeling very AF'y too but not sad about it which is good. I am thinking we might go to NTNP until we are in the new house as I don't like the idea of scheduling :sex: while at my in laws. Might be nice to conceive in our new house anyway - now just to find a house!

Glad your dinner was yummy Sasha - hopefully you will wake up to a bfp and really make DH's bday! 

Am heading to bed now my lovelies - have a great evening!! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

I'm a joke tonight.....

Don't want to go to bed cos don't want to wake up to more low temps!!!

Hahahha...:jo: might pull an all nighter???


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> So I took a leaf out of :jo: book and temped tonight - sky high - like fever high - not surprised am feeling so sick I think my head is going to explode with all the gunk! Still feeling very AF'y too but not sad about it which is good. I am thinking we might go to NTNP until we are in the new house as I don't like the idea of scheduling :sex: while at my in laws. Might be nice to conceive in our new house anyway - now just to find a house!
> 
> Glad your dinner was yummy Sasha - hopefully you will wake up to a bfp and really make DH's bday!
> 
> Am heading to bed now my lovelies - have a great evening!! Xx

Good night Hun! Hope you feel a million times better tomorrow xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ginny am praying for a spotting free day for you tomorrow.

Paul made beef stroganoff (packet mix). Such a sweety to looking after my while I'm sick :)


----------



## ginny83

ohh you took away a bit of his glory by telling us it was packet mix heheh (just kidding!)

hope you wake up feeling less sick xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

anyone know any reason why zucchini would be upsetting my tummy? I had some issues last week and have been slowly figuring things out by process of elimination (granted i never had any of these issue 6 weeks ago :haha:) But zucchini... really?!?! I didnt think it had anything that would cause an ache.... 

gnight Angel, hope you feel better tomorrow. Your DH is doll!!! 
:jo: i like your books names, at least made me laugh out loud. 
Ginny- i think all is good in your world :hugs: dont stress too much!!! 
who'd i miss??? sorry!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I'm sure you could find a better one 2mums!!!

Maybe: 'desperate to be dateless...trying to get duffered!!!!'

Clearly I will not quit my day job!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Ginny, there's myself, DH & daughter (son is an adult & out of home/working). Plus our new boarder, she's an international student. We figured if we weren't going to be using our 4th bedroom for a baby anytime soon we may as well make some $$$ off it.


----------



## Newbie32

Ok I give in! Gotta sleep...

Old :jo: is too tired!!

Good night lovelies!!! 

Mwaa xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Well all caught up! Too tired to comment on everything. So sorry! All my best to everyone! Love you all, sweet dreams!! Xxxx


----------



## SJayne22

Hi Guys!

I feel so sad because its taken me till now to catch up today and get chance to post and most have you have gone again!! Will be so much better when we are in Adelaide!

Melainey - I really feel for you with the mind games! And the feeling like he doesn't want you! It;s sort of the opposite problem with us, when we first got together is was like 3 times a day and now its everyday or every other but I get worried that he doesn't get it enough! He is so highly sexed that I don't want him to get bored with me! I hope you don't hate me for thinking that is a problem because its the other way around but it's so easy to overthink things! I'm sure he is just stressed about something and he fancies the :holly: off ya!!! Mwah!

Ginny - I have read loads of times that light bleeding is perfectly normal in early pregnancy! FX it stops soon and your sticky bean is tip top! 

Angel and Newbie - I'm so sure you are both duffers! In fact I got upset yesterday and DH asked what was wrong! I said I'm scared that all of you are going to get BFP and ill be here talking to myself!! Irrational I know!!

It is so lovely to see everyone on facebook! The witch is still in full force here but seems to be healthier if that makes any sense whatsoever?? Like painful but hardly any clots, sorry if tmi. So hopeful thats maybe this will be the month! Gutted that FF is predicting my ovulation day as right in between travel to oz :lol: DH is trying to think up a plan! hehe

Love to all!!! Sleep tight everybody! Not in work tomorrow so will be on it like a shot first thing!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Night ladies - haven't had time to check in tonight but bless my dad who baked a casserole today for our dinner and sent my mum over with it this arvo. Think they know that work is kicking my arse? :)
Shall need to sort this work thing out soon, I feel sick with worry. I fear I have been promoted to that one step past my competence level (new job - 2 weeks ago - didn't get a choice.) 
DoI try to stick it out hoping it'll only be for 9 mths and hope I don't get sacked by then? Or apply for jobs and accept if I get duffered I won't get mat leave?
Appreciate any thoughts on that.
Night. xo


----------



## kiwipauagirl

LLPM said:


> Evening ladies! Lisa she is soooo beautiful! You must be very proud! :)
> 
> Newbie hope you have a lovely dinner with hubby!
> 
> 2mums that sounds DELICIOUS!!!!
> 
> We had home made satay for dinner....so yummy! The girls love all meat and lots of flavor, very thankful for kids that will eat anything, especially Maggie she shovels food into her mouth!
> 
> I rang up today about DH having a SA, but it's going to cost $154!! I know that doesn't sound a lot but we live on a $130 budget a week (after rent, car, power etc!) so any extras have to come out of that so its just not feasible for us right now! The referral lasts for 12momths so if we aren't pregnant after 18minths of trying we'll get it done but for now we'll just keep trying! :)

I hear ya!!! My scans were 120, DH SA was 90 and for us just to see the fert clinic in 2 weeks is costing us 200 and that is not having them do anything just a chat!! (those costs are roughly $500). It's not like the cost of a child is expensive enough they go and hike up the price of trying to have one. I have private health insurance and its not covered either. Ridiculous! My dress/shoe fund has suffered cause all the spare money is getting saved for this :(


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Just back from dinner....Japanese in the end and was delish!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a top night, passed on your birthday wishes to him :)
> 
> We were supposed to be having a 'family holiday' with his fam this year in January, but I may have convinced him we should do a quick uk/Paris/Italy trip instead! Tres excited. Tho fam thing may have to take preference....we shall see!!
> 
> What's news ladies?

If you need any info on UK/Paris/Italy just let me know. Will be happy to help!


----------



## Pammy31

here's a corker for you ladies.... I went out for dinner with DH and after I went to the shopping centre toilet.... sat down looked up and the advertising was maybe baby ferning test kit and sperm friendly lube.... hmm suss!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pammy31 said:


> here's a corker for you ladies.... I went out for dinner with DH and after I went to the shopping centre toilet.... sat down looked up and the advertising was maybe baby ferning test kit and sperm friendly lube.... hmm suss!!

HAHAHA its a sign! :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh bum. Temp drop.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Crazy high temp for me this morning - thinking I have a fever! Back to sleep for a while will catch up on missed posts later. Just want to say happy bday to :jo: DH and POAS to :jo: that is all!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks lovely, hope you are feeling better soon xxx

Number2 my temp has come back own again too :( getting those really isolated af cramps now so only a matter of hours I think till she shows....I hope yours jumps up again Hun!

XX


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good Morning ladies,:flower:

HOpe you are all well rested and temps are up. I feel absolutely brilliant. I have just got out of a nice hot bubble bath while I sipped a glass of white wine reading Book 3 of 50 Shades! Totally relaxed.

But going to head off to bed and watch Revenge. Hope you all have a wonderful morning and I look forward to catching up on your day in the next 8hr at least


----------



## SJayne22

Pauls_angel said:


> Crazy high temp for me this morning - thinking I have a fever! Back to sleep for a while will catch up on missed posts later. Just want to say happy bday to :jo: DH and POAS to :jo: that is all!

I hope it's a crazy baby temp! But also want you to feel better at the same time! Newbie I know that feeling all too well but hope that the witch stays away for you!

Hi kiwi, I'm just off to bed as well! Sound like you've had a lovely evening!

Morning and night ladies! Xxxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everybody!! 

Number 2, I would suggest applying for jobs. You can always turn them down. I know money makes the world go round, but of you're one step over your head, it will consume you! Maybe talk to your boss, you might be able to get put back. If you suggest you may leave, they might find something more suitable for you! It's bad for your health to be too stressed, so just ask someone for help! What does dh think? 

Angel, wow, that is high! Hopefully it stays up! Sickness delays ov, but once you've ov'd, AF will still follow if you're sick! Stay away witchy poo! 

Number 2, happy birthday to dh, hope he has a great day! 

Kiwi, bath and book And wine sound great! 

Jayne! Hiiii!!! :)

I sold my wedding dress yesterday. To a girl named Michelle who is really pregnant! My best mate thinks it's an omen! Lol fingers crossed a bit of life swapping will be going on! Hehe

Still haven't ovulated yet, dtd last night to try and keep up my sperm supply in there lol 

Have a great day girls! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Night Kiwi & Jayne! Sweet dreams girls xx

I think today is going to suck. Lets hope it at least goes quickly!!!

XX


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Night Kiwi & Jayne! Sweet dreams girls xx
> 
> I think today is going to suck. Lets hope it at least goes quickly!!!
> 
> XX

Chin up chicken!!! Xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Number2...tough one with the job...I agree with mum2q - you cannot let your job run your life! That kind of stress is so unhealthy, and when its 40/50 hours a week it will take over your life...

Have they offered any support in the transition to your promotion? I work in HR and thats a really important part of moving people through a business that my company does VERY badly. Our management kinda chuck people in the deep end with the 'sink or swim' attitude and it drives me up the wall...we are always here for you to lean on whenever you need hun xx

Mum2q - congrats on selling the wedding dress and i so hope that is a good omen for you!!! come and play little egg xx

:jo: thinks people at work better leave her alone today or they might cop the cane!!!

bahahahahaha


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi :jo: having a good day at work, or did you have to resort to beating people with the cane???

Number2- Im sorry about he job, will you be ok without getting a paid maternity leave? If so I say start looking ASAP, if not I say talk to your boss and see if they can give some of your responsibility to someone else.

Angel- hi love, I hope you feel better soon!!! :flower:

Melainey- I just want to say I did some major Facebook :coolio: and you and DH seem perfect together! I couldn't get my DH to kiss me that much in public if I threatened him with :jo:'s cane!!! Bahahahaha :rofl: :flasher:

Ginny- hopefully the spotting cleared up and stays away!

Jayne- getting ready for the move?

Kiwi- I looooove 50 shades!!!!


2mums- sorry bout the zucchini, maybe it's just the start of normal preggy nausea??

AFM my DH just told me he will be traveling for work the 3rd week in September which is my ovulation time....WTF :growlmad: I guess I better put my game face on for August.


----------



## Newbie32

:jo: has her cane...and she is not afraid to use it!!!!!

hahahahaha

:rofl::rofl:

PS: FX that september trip doesnt matter and you are into baking mode with a bun by then xxx Get duffering girl!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> :jo: has her cane...and she is not afraid to use it!!!!!
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> PS: FX that september trip doesnt matter and you are into baking mode with a bun by then xxx Get duffering girl!!!

I sure hope so! Not going to lie this TTC isn't as much fun as I thought it would be! How bout we call the book "don't be fooled, TTC isn't fun." bhahahahahaha


----------



## Newbie32

lol...

"don't be fooled, TTC isn't fun. (well at least not until you make a bun!!!!)"

BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> lol...
> 
> "don't be fooled, TTC isn't fun. (well at least not until you make a bun!!!!)"
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA

Perfect!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Newbie32

lol....see thats cheered me up already :)

I dont think today is going to be a day of tears, i think i have moved onto the second stage now - GRRRRRRR
 
Ah well, this is the point where i try my very best to be grateful that i have a pretty short cycle and get the chance to try again really soon. Try sasha. Try.


----------



## number2woohoo

Thanks girls.
I think I'll start applying - and also quietly see if thwre's any chance of something else internal. There's been mega retrenchment though so I don't feel that confident. 
No support from management - just suddenly have 17 staff reporting to me (up from none) and responsibility of the state instead of reporting to the person who did that. Also my new boss is a tool. It's just too big a job - and I don't want to work 12 hour days to try to keep up! 
Appreciate the support, it has been a really hard few weeks.
Angel sorry to hear you are unwell. Feel better soon!
Ginny how is the spotting? Have you had a checkup since it started? Have been sending positive vibes your way. x
Hi all - here's to a good day for us all!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> lol....see thats cheered me up already :)
> 
> I dont think today is going to be a day of tears, i think i have moved onto the second stage now - GRRRRRRR
> 
> Ah well, this is the point where i try my very best to be grateful that i have a pretty short cycle and get the chance to try again really soon. Try sasha. Try.


Not me, I haven't even o'd yet and I'm already worried about september! Doesn't help that every time I get on FB another friend is preggy!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah...there seems to be some sort of secret duffers club that no one is sharing the secret entry code with us! Not that I begrudge them of course..but the epidemic that has been running through my office is starting to get a little trying and i am now at the point where if i walk into the kitchen and a couple of the duffereds are in their doing their pregnancy talk that i back my way out (VERY quickly, ive gotten very good at almost running backwards) and disappear!!! Subtle, arent i???

bahahahahaha


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Thanks girls.
> I think I'll start applying - and also quietly see if thwre's any chance of something else internal. There's been mega retrenchment though so I don't feel that confident.
> No support from management - just suddenly have 17 staff reporting to me (up from none) and responsibility of the state instead of reporting to the person who did that. Also my new boss is a tool. It's just too big a job - and I don't want to work 12 hour days to try to keep up!
> Appreciate the support, it has been a really hard few weeks.
> Angel sorry to hear you are unwell. Feel better soon!
> Ginny how is the spotting? Have you had a checkup since it started? Have been sending positive vibes your way. x
> Hi all - here's to a good day for us all!

Yeah i dont blame you...I had a pretty full on job about 12 months ago (have worked in same company now for nearly 8 years). Anyway, towards the end of last year they decided to move my job down to Melbourne, fair enough too, i was spending half my time down there anyway, so effectively my job became redundant, and i have just stayed on to work on a project that will finish in November, and then get my redundancy. The group that i worked for were complete assholes (most of the mgmt anyway) and really unappreciative, and i was completely taken for granted. Worked 60/70 hour weeks, at nights, weekends, you name it. Well the new guy that they hired to replace me in Melbourne lasted three months before he threw in the towell, and now they have three people doing what i used to do!

When the guy left i was offered my old job back - but have decided its time for a change and so sticking with the redundancy (thus the potential trip to Europe as my redundancy payout will be close to a year's salary! :wohoo: these kind of things i see as sort of once in a lifetime things, so grabbing with both hands and running!!!).

So for me, a fresh start im hoping! Provided i can find another job!

Ive just written all that and realised i went on a complete tangent!!!! hahahaha

My point was that its awful working for arseholes. I really used to love what i did, and now i HATE coming to work every day. And that really does impact my life outside of this place too. I seriously cannot wait until the last day i ahve to walk into this place - i reckon a serious load will be lifted. It sounds like it might be the best move for you too!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie, you nailed it. Unhappy at work makes it hard to be happy at home. People don't realise what they had til they didn't have you. Jokes on them! Enjoy your holiday!

Rosie, thinking of you honey. I feel the same sometimes, I'm always planning me t cycle before ovtoo! But this time I'm going to get preg ant so I can put this journey behind me til ext time hehe


----------



## Newbie32

Thats the way girls!

Positive thinking! (i know thats a bit pot, kettle, black for me today, but im sticking with it!)

XX


----------



## number2woohoo

Yep, you've hit the nail on the head. I loved my job till the change about 2 or 3 weeks ago. I loved my boss - but it was him that moved on to something else. I think I need to take the hit as far as money and get something less stressful. It's difficult though because I've always been the 'breadwinner' and my other half is a bit of a lax worker, we never worried though because I always had good money coming in. 
The only thing that worries me is not the paid part of maternity leave as we have a little nest egg we could use - it's the having to keep your job for you part. So if I haven't been at a company for 12 months, I don't think they have to hold your job open for you, do they?
Yep I have some friends I am thinking of blocking on FB because all I read from them is about their pregnancies. I feel like I deserve it just as much as them, why did they get it! 
OK, I will get on this positive thinking bandwagon. Well, I'll try to! 
*deep breaths*


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hehe it's funny how some days I feel so cranky!!! I hate hormones! Grrrr. I know should be thankful for what I have....blah blah blah...:rofl: 

Me too Mum2, here's to May babies!!!!! :)


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Yep, you've hit the nail on the head. I loved my job till the change about 2 or 3 weeks ago. I loved my boss - but it was him that moved on to something else. I think I need to take the hit as far as money and get something less stressful. It's difficult though because I've always been the 'breadwinner' and my other half is a bit of a lax worker, we never worried though because I always had good money coming in.
> The only thing that worries me is not the paid part of maternity leave as we have a little nest egg we could use - it's the having to keep your job for you part. So if I haven't been at a company for 12 months, I don't think they have to hold your job open for you, do they?
> Yep I have some friends I am thinking of blocking on FB because all I read from them is about their pregnancies. I feel like I deserve it just as much as them, why did they get it!
> OK, I will get on this positive thinking bandwagon. Well, I'll try to!
> *deep breaths*

Very true - maternity leave is generally 12 months employment. Its something im going to have to give up (if i ever manage to get duffers), but we have weighed up the pros and cons and decided its worth it. From experience, working in HR and dealing with women getting duffers in the workforce, if you start a new job, and prove your value, a lot of employers will still hold the position for you, just getting a mat leave cover, and then let you come back - but this requires finding a GOOD employer first! And we all know that can be difficult.

Im tossing up whether to look for a contract role (thats my positive side, thinking that i might actually manage to get duffers at some stage in the next couple of months) where as my negative side tells me to go find a new permanent role because the reality is that it could take years!!!

AARRRRGGGHHH! Sometimes life just isnt meant to be easy is it??


----------



## Rosie_PA

I think once we start getting some more :bfp:s we will all get more positive!!! We are over due!!! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, we seem to be on a bit of a dry spell eh?

ok, desperate times, desperate measures...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


That ought to cover us!


----------



## lisamfr

Good Morning girls,

Kiwi &#8211; Sorry to hear you are out this month. 

Angel &#8211; sorry your still not feeling any better. Nice to hear DH was cooking you something to eat even if it was a packet mix ;P

Newbie &#8211; wishing DH a happy birthday. That&#8217;s awesome you have so many restaurant only two minute walk away. We don&#8217;t really have any. You would think living in Chadstone the fashion capital we would have some awesome restaurant but we don&#8217;t.

Maddy &#8211; Hii -We keep missing each other.

2mums - dinner at your place sounds delicious I agree with LLPM. 

2mums &#8211; did you work out why zucchini was upsetting your tummy?

Ginny &#8211; glad to hear the spotting seems to have slowed down. FX it&#8217;s all cleared up today.

2woohoo &#8211; I understand how you feel. I returned from maternity leave in February & so much has changed at my work place. PPLP have left and things just seem to be up in the air & everyone is just doing their own things. I was going to start looking for a new job but then if I want to get pregnant I don&#8217;t want to start a new job & inform them I am pregnant. Some places have a probation period 3 or 6 months. So I am holding out that I will only have to work here another 9 or so months then move on once I have my second child. Also than I will not miss out on the paid maternity leave. I also agree with the girls you can&#8217;t let the job stress you out.

Jayne &#8211; sweet dreams xx

Quigley &#8211; that&#8217;s great new you sold your wedding dress. Now let&#8217;s hope your friend is right!!

AFM &#8211; Thanks girls regards Audrina, Yes I am one proud mummy. I have had so many pplp tell me that I should get Audrina into modelling. But really I feel sorry for baby, toddler and children that don&#8217;t get to enjoy their childhood. I am just lucky this opportunity came up because our friend family business TSL and wanted some model for his website & stores. He thought she did a great job & has sent her photos onto Bonds & thinks she will be a great model for Bonds I am not fussed if she gets in or not. Will no sign on the OPK this morning so it&#8217;s just a waiting game. 

Thank god its wednesday !!!


----------



## Pammy31

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls.
> I think I'll start applying - and also quietly see if thwre's any chance of something else internal. There's been mega retrenchment though so I don't feel that confident.
> No support from management - just suddenly have 17 staff reporting to me (up from none) and responsibility of the state instead of reporting to the person who did that. Also my new boss is a tool. It's just too big a job - and I don't want to work 12 hour days to try to keep up!
> Appreciate the support, it has been a really hard few weeks.
> Angel sorry to hear you are unwell. Feel better soon!
> Ginny how is the spotting? Have you had a checkup since it started? Have been sending positive vibes your way. x
> Hi all - here's to a good day for us all!
> 
> Yeah i dont blame you...I had a pretty full on job about 12 months ago (have worked in same company now for nearly 8 years). Anyway, towards the end of last year they decided to move my job down to Melbourne, fair enough too, i was spending half my time down there anyway, so effectively my job became redundant, and i have just stayed on to work on a project that will finish in November, and then get my redundancy. The group that i worked for were complete assholes (most of the mgmt anyway) and really unappreciative, and i was completely taken for granted. Worked 60/70 hour weeks, at nights, weekends, you name it. Well the new guy that they hired to replace me in Melbourne lasted three months before he threw in the towell, and now they have three people doing what i used to do!
> 
> When the guy left i was offered my old job back - but have decided its time for a change and so sticking with the redundancy (thus the potential trip to Europe as my redundancy payout will be close to a year's salary! :wohoo: these kind of things i see as sort of once in a lifetime things, so grabbing with both hands and running!!!).
> 
> So for me, a fresh start im hoping! Provided i can find another job!
> 
> Ive just written all that and realised i went on a complete tangent!!!! hahahaha
> 
> My point was that its awful working for arseholes. I really used to love what i did, and now i HATE coming to work every day. And that really does impact my life outside of this place too. I seriously cannot wait until the last day i ahve to walk into this place - i reckon a serious load will be lifted. It sounds like it might be the best move for you too!!Click to expand...

I reckon thats the month you concieve November... stress gone (bun making time)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Pammy31

:hi: Lisa you forgot me!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

lol, yeah maybe you are right pammy!!!

Poor DH was getting a bit sad last night...he is worried that its him that is the 'problem' even though its still been less than 6 months. We're not sure if we should travel down the SA route, just to know what we're dealing with, or just leave it for a few more months... It could be really helpful, but also really hard to deal with if there is a major issue..(he is worried that years and years of rugby might have damaged his swimmers...)

Sigh.

Sigh.

Sigh.


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Pammy,

sorry didnt mean too. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Newbie32

kiwipauagirl said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> Just back from dinner....Japanese in the end and was delish!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a top night, passed on your birthday wishes to him :)
> 
> We were supposed to be having a 'family holiday' with his fam this year in January, but I may have convinced him we should do a quick uk/Paris/Italy trip instead! Tres excited. Tho fam thing may have to take preference....we shall see!!
> 
> What's news ladies?
> 
> If you need any info on UK/Paris/Italy just let me know. Will be happy to help!Click to expand...

Thanks Hun :)

Ive been to paris a few times for work so have seen a few bits and pieces over there, DH has done most of Europe (I think Contiki style when he was young) but has always wanted to hire a car and drive through Italy...Given we are probably both having January off it seems like a logical idea even though it will be winter and FREEZING!! Ive been to paris twice in January tho and I managed with lots of layers lol


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> lol, yeah maybe you are right pammy!!!
> 
> Poor DH was getting a bit sad last night...he is worried that its him that is the 'problem' even though its still been less than 6 months. We're not sure if we should travel down the SA route, just to know what we're dealing with, or just leave it for a few more months... It could be really helpful, but also really hard to deal with if there is a major issue..(he is worried that years and years of rugby might have damaged his swimmers...)
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Sigh.

oh newbie, I totally understand. When we were trying for Audrina it took us 5 months. DH was feeling the same way. DH started taking Menevit and we fall pregnant on the 5 month. Maybe he could try something like that. But 2nd time around DH has been using Menevit and we are only 6 cycle so this time he has stopped taking it. He was taking it longer this time around.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lovelies - I'm up although still feeling shocking - have made another appt to see the doctor again this arvo. I still haven't got my period but did two hpt's this morning and both bfn (one IC and one FRER). Am thinking that maybe I didn't ov last month because of sickness and that the spotting I've had for the last week was a light period (thoughts? Rosie - what is your medical opinion?). Going to ask the doc about it anyway as the mild antibiotics he has put me on seem to be doing zip!

2woohoo I agree with the others about your job - it doesn't hurt to put your feelers out there - you can always turn the job down!

Hi to everyone else... :hi: xx


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> lol, yeah maybe you are right pammy!!!
> 
> Poor DH was getting a bit sad last night...he is worried that its him that is the 'problem' even though its still been less than 6 months. We're not sure if we should travel down the SA route, just to know what we're dealing with, or just leave it for a few more months... It could be really helpful, but also really hard to deal with if there is a major issue..(he is worried that years and years of rugby might have damaged his swimmers...)
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> oh newbie, I totally understand. When we were trying for Audrina it took us 5 months. DH was feeling the same way. DH started taking Menevit and we fall pregnant on the 5 month. Maybe he could try something like that. But 2nd time around DH has been using Menevit and we are only 6 cycle so this time he has stopped taking it. He was taking it longer this time around.Click to expand...

Its so frustrating! He's been on some cenception vitamins, not menevit, but a different sort for about 4 months now as well...he never complains lol! Just does whatever i tell him!!! Poor bugger...

I think we'll probably wait another month or two and if still no luck we might look at getting some tests done...I dont want to leave it too long just in case there is a problem because we'd like to have more than one, and neither of us wants to be in walking frames for their 18ths!!! Tho he is more worried about that than me, given he is 6 years older...


----------



## Princessbec

I just wanted to say Hi ladies Melbourne mum 29 TTC. I'm going a little crazy this month
I am 7dpo and I'm dying to test already : )


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> lol, yeah maybe you are right pammy!!!
> 
> Poor DH was getting a bit sad last night...he is worried that its him that is the 'problem' even though its still been less than 6 months. We're not sure if we should travel down the SA route, just to know what we're dealing with, or just leave it for a few more months... It could be really helpful, but also really hard to deal with if there is a major issue..(he is worried that years and years of rugby might have damaged his swimmers...)
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> oh newbie, I totally understand. When we were trying for Audrina it took us 5 months. DH was feeling the same way. DH started taking Menevit and we fall pregnant on the 5 month. Maybe he could try something like that. But 2nd time around DH has been using Menevit and we are only 6 cycle so this time he has stopped taking it. He was taking it longer this time around.Click to expand...
> 
> Its so frustrating! He's been on some cenception vitamins, not menevit, but a different sort for about 4 months now as well...he never complains lol! Just does whatever i tell him!!! Poor bugger...
> 
> I think we'll probably wait another month or two and if still no luck we might look at getting some tests done...I dont want to leave it too long just in case there is a problem because we'd like to have more than one, and neither of us wants to be in walking frames for their 18ths!!! Tho he is more worried about that than me, given he is 6 years older...Click to expand...

sounds like you have it worked out. Same DH never complains and does whatever I say too. FX hun


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Lise :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Princessbec said:


> I just wanted to say Hi ladies Melbourne mum 29 TTC. I'm going a little crazy this month
> I am 7dpo and I'm dying to test already : )

Hi Bec, we're all a it test crazy here. Good luck - only a few days to go!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome Bec! Hopefully you will only have to endure a few more days and then you'll get your bfp :) We have a lovely little group here - I'm sure you'll get all the support and humour you need to help you wait it out without going insane :)


----------



## Newbie32

Test crazy??? Us??? Never!!!

hahahahaha

We dont mind how often you test tho Bec :)

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Princessbec

Thanks everyone I just tested (told you I was crazy) I got my last bfp at 8dpo so I true crazy me form I'm going to test every morning now until I either get my bfp or the witch arrives lol


----------



## Pammy31

lisamfr said:


> Hi Pammy,
> 
> sorry didnt mean too. How are you feeling today?

Hello I still love you. nipples still tender and sore, lower abdomen is hard as a rock.

Sasha if he is really worried go for it and get a SA wont hurt if you both know more about your bodies. (november or december is your month)

I am positive!! and a girl!! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Goodluck Bec!

Pammy you make me laugh...so basically i should stop trying until then eh? hehehe

You're not the only one who thinks that if/when it happens that it will be a girl, quite funny really!

I guess you're right Pammy! Next cycle will be 'due to end with af' right around our wedding anniversay (why does this happen like this, big disappointments on special days...) so maybe if he gets the test before then we'll have more of an idea of what to expect...then again,maybe we wont!!!

OMG - I AM SENDING MYSELF AROUND THE LOONEY BEND TODAY!!!!

;)


----------



## Newbie32

Princessbec said:


> Thanks everyone I just tested (told you I was crazy) I got my last bfp at 8dpo so I true crazy me form I'm going to test every morning now until I either get my bfp or the witch arrives lol

:)

Well good luck tomorrow Bec!

How long have you been ttc this time?


----------



## Princessbec

We tried at the tried last year and it ended in MC so we waited a bit and have now been ttc since Feb we are using at home AI so sometimes it is hard to coordinate everything but this was a good month I think for timing we had ferning on the microscope, POS IC OPK and POS digi OPK lol I pulled out all the stops this month as our donor moves OS in October so we only had this month and the next to try


----------



## Newbie32

I dont blame you for all the tests!!! FX for you hun, i hope this is your month, I can imagine that knowing your donor is leaving could put enormous pressure on you so everything crossed it doesnt matter!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie don't quit trying, Fx'd for May twins!!!!!! :)


----------



## Pammy31

Newbie32 said:


> Goodluck Bec!
> 
> Pammy you make me laugh...so basically i should stop trying until then eh? hehehe
> 
> You're not the only one who thinks that if/when it happens that it will be a girl, quite funny really!
> 
> I guess you're right Pammy! Next cycle will be 'due to end with af' right around our wedding anniversay (why does this happen like this, big disappointments on special days...) so maybe if he gets the test before then we'll have more of an idea of what to expect...then again,maybe we wont!!!
> 
> OMG - I AM SENDING MYSELF AROUND THE LOONEY BEND TODAY!!!!
> 
> ;)


You and I are in the smae boat... My first yr together with Peter and my AF is due that day. 20/8/2012.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## ginny83

Number2 - don't worry about maternity leave and apply for a new job. Worse case is that you'll fall pregnant in the next 3 months and then won't get maternity leave, but you'll still get the baby bonus and plus I bet you'll be so happy that you got a BFP. On the other hand if you don't fall pregnant in the next 3 months, it might make it easier to deal with for the fact that you will get maternity leave when you do fall pregnant!

Rosie - that sucks with timing in September :( I agree with Newbie, hopefully it won't matter anyway

Lisa - I would love to have Max do modelling - mainly just to get a copy of the professional photos, but I cannot imagine him stilling still for long enough. He has the attention span of an 18month old :haha:

Newbie - After we had Max, DF confessed to me that he had always been a tiny bit worried that he had done damage to himself as a teenager. When he was a teenager he somehow twisted his testicle when playing soccer and had to have a minor op to have it put right again. Obviously they work!

Angel - I think it's a good idea to ask the doctor about your spotting and such. It never hurts to see what they say :) Hope you feel better soon x

Hi to everyone else! Hope you're all doing well x

My spotting has stopped! yay!! Still getting discharge, but it's just the usual white stuff now. I'm going to see what happens over the next few days and then I might visit the early pregnancy unit to see if they think I need another scan or not. Thanks for all your support everyone!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ginny- so relieved the spotting stopped!!! Prayers for a sticky bean and H&H pregnancy!!!! :flower: ....hope you are right and come September there is a bun in this oven!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- thats great news, I still think he/she was just burrowing in for a healthy ride for the next 8 months!! 
bec- fx! I can't imagine given the already huge stress and pressures of at home donor insemination brings, to then have a deadline knowing he is moving away! :hugs: 
rosie- happy anniversary
angel - hope you're feeling better, and get some answers maybe at the DR.


----------



## Newbie32

Morning (afternoon!!!) Ginny, SO pleased to hear that about the spotting. I reckon 2mums is right, just little bean getting a little more comfy for the long journey!

2mums - nice of you to join us today  hows the tum? i like zuccini, hopefully its only a temporary thing for you!

I am quite unpleasant to be around today!!! Going to have to try to snap out of it before tennis tonight or i may injure someone.


----------



## Melainey

Morning Ladies :happydance: 

Angel  I hope you feel better :hugs: :hugs: I hope Dr can give you something stronger :hugs:

2Woohoo  Sorry about the temp drop :cry: not out until that witch comes tho :hugs: Also like Mum2Q said I reckon you should look for other jobs as you dont want to be stressed and in a job you dont like .. especially when pregnant :hugs:

Nanna :jo: your temp drop was minimal When is Af due again? Dont cry lovely ! I will stick my :holly: in your face if you like? :winkwink: hehehe I know what you mean about the swimmers.. My DH ripped his nut sack open when he was younger in a motorbike accident and is a little worried that his swimmers are disabled May have to get them little wheelchairs :rofl: :rofl: He did manage to get me pregnant once tho even tho it ended in m/c so I am hopeful it will happen again :happydance: Yeah there is a 9 year gap between me and DH I bloody want to have them early for his sake too really :rofl: old bugger hahaha

Kiwi  Very swank :winkwink: hehehe

Jayne  goodnight :happydance: sleep well 

Mum2Q  Congrats on selling your wedding dress :happydance: Hopefully the pregnant belly will rub off on you :happydance:

Rosie cheeks  Hello darling :happydance: heheheheh yea I make him kiss me a lot hehhe He calls me a fiend hahaha Sometimes he hates it but still does it :winkwink: :flasher: LOTS of sexy time for you in August .. Dont give him a moments peace hehehe :sex: Oh and happy Anniversary :) :hugs:

Ginny  So glad that the spotting has stopped xxx

Princessbec  Hello :happdance: You will certainly love it in this thread :happydance: Welcome!

As for me ladies :happydance: I feel soooooo much better today :happydance: My mood and everything is better and I am not angry with DH anymore (for now anyway haha he is bloody hard to handle! BLOODY ADHD hahaha :rofl: ) My temp is back down low today so now I can wait for O day Hopefully she wont be too long away! I may stop taking my antibiotics in a day or two cause I hate taking meds that are not natural unless I need to ! So happy days really :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: Sorry for the essay hehehehehehe


----------



## Newbie32

Yay Melainey!! Missed you darlin xx

Yeah...AF due today/tomorrow (last month spotting started tonight, but every month i have charted af has come one day later so far). I can feel it coming and keep going to bathroom to check, and not yet, but no doubt soon...

You are being nice!! I flat out refused to have kids earlier even tho he's much older than me and now i just feel so silly for that!! Oh well, not like we can wind the clock back now is it!!!

So glad you are feeling better, now we just need Angel to get some superdrugs (that dont hurt beans jic) and have the whole crew fit and healthy again!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Now Melainey, (in my best nurse voice) you know should take the whole course of antibiotics so you don't increase your risk of developing resistance!! I say this because I love you and don't want you to develop flesh eating bacteria one day.....





:flasher: totally kidding about the possibility of flesh eating bacteria :)


----------



## Melainey

Thank you :jo: I am still feeling a little sad tho!

Sometimes I just hate facebook... I just seen that the biggest slut from a town I used to live in is Pregnant! And also one of my friends is also (but I think she trapped her man? ) EVERYONE is getting bloody pregnant! I wouldn't mind if these people deserved to have kids but if you knew them! Seriously don't (one can't even look after the to that she already has) Sorry Rant over haha! :rofl:

Also just seen a comment from one of my "friends" (who hasn't bothered to contact me since I lost my job) being really lovey to one of the other "friends" I used to work with but yet no time for me! Sick of people pretending to be my friend!

Anyway I really wanted to have a baby anyway so I wasn't really being that nice heheheh 

x


----------



## Newbie32

Sweet Rosie Cheeks!!!!!

Oh my with the scare tactics!!!

bahahahahahahahaha

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Hehehehehe rosie cheeks I know I should ! I just hate Antibiotics haha I never ever take a full course hehehehe 

x


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Thank you :jo: I am still feeling a little sad tho!
> 
> Sometimes I just hate facebook... I just seen that the biggest slut from a town I used to live in is Pregnant! And also one of my friends is also (but I think she trapped her man? ) EVERYONE is getting bloody pregnant! I wouldn't mind if these people deserved to have kids but if you knew them! Seriously don't (one can't even look after the to that she already has) Sorry Rant over haha! :rofl:
> 
> Also just seen a comment from one of my "friends" (who hasn't bothered to contact me since I lost my job) being really lovey to one of the other "friends" I used to work with but yet no time for me! Sick of people pretending to be my friend!
> 
> Anyway I really wanted to have a baby anyway so I wasn't really being that nice heheheh
> 
> x

Im feeling sad too Melaineypop :(

It is highly possible that i could cry myself the rest of the way to NZ tonight....need to try to hold it together for hubby but i dont like my chances!!!!!

Even my own self distraction techniques are not working (retail therapy etc).


BOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hehe made me giggle....then I got nervous I didn't want anyone to take me seriously! 

Melainey I had the same rant this afternoon, don't even like getting on FB because I feel the same way! Grrrrrr..... 


:jo:- do you play tennis with a racket, or your cane?!?!? Bahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

We can both cry our way to NZ... Actually I may go as far as Ireland :winkwink: Hehehe

hahahahahhhhhahha :rofl:Rosie Cheeks haha Cane it ball.... I love it :winkwink:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey- It was nice catching you on here!! Glad DH is getting his act together (always their fault, never ours!! Hehe). Have a great rest of your day!!

Nana: knock their nappys off at tennis tonight! Fx'd the :witch: stays away!!!! 

Goodnight ladies!!! Xoxo


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight Lovely xxx :flasher: :holly:


----------



## Newbie32

If we pool our tears we might make it to ireland melaineypop!

I reckon i could go buckets this arvo...wtf is wrong with me???? AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH.

:( :( :(

Sweet dreams rosie cheeks xx


----------



## Newbie32

Perhaps i need to stop obsessing about myself and focus on others.

Yooohoooo....ladies....i need distracting!!!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Ireckon you are DUFFERS!!! :winkwink: Or havinga really bad AF but I am swaying towards DUFFERS :happydance: xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Im feeling sad too Melaineypop :(
> 
> It is highly possible that i could cry myself the rest of the way to NZ tonight....need to try to hold it together for hubby but i dont like my chances!!!!!
> 
> Even my own self distraction techniques are not working (retail therapy etc).
> 
> 
> BOOOOOOOOO.

Joining the boo hoo club.
However almost finished writing my resume. Work is going to hell in a handbasket but I am almost finished. 
(Seriously though how about THIS one - someone sent me a task, with a bunch of people copied in. I sent her - just her - a reply, admitting that I actually didn't have a clue what she was talking about, and could I sit down for a cuppa this afternoon with her while she explained to me - and she replied to me. And copied my boss in. Thanks, mole.)
Hugs, ladies xoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Nah, no denying the cramps luv...maybe its just the last four months worth of emotions that were potentially being bottled up all being released at the same time!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Im feeling sad too Melaineypop :(
> 
> It is highly possible that i could cry myself the rest of the way to NZ tonight....need to try to hold it together for hubby but i dont like my chances!!!!!
> 
> Even my own self distraction techniques are not working (retail therapy etc).
> 
> 
> BOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> Joining the boo hoo club.
> However almost finished writing my resume. Work is going to hell in a handbasket but I am almost finished.
> (Seriously though how about THIS one - someone sent me a task, with a bunch of people copied in. I sent her - just her - a reply, admitting that I actually didn't have a clue what she was talking about, and could I sit down for a cuppa this afternoon with her while she explained to me - and she replied to me. And copied my boss in. Thanks, mole.)
> Hugs, ladies xoxoClick to expand...

BIATCH!!!

Man, i'll come get her with my cane if you like?? That even makes me angry. Its amazing these days, you cant go into print saying anything or people out there try to tear you down with it.

Good one re the resume - something i NEED to do, but as i am HR, I am shit at it.


----------



## Melainey

2woohoo she is a BITCH!! she will get what is coming to her :winkwink: xx


----------



## Pammy31

Newbie32 said:


> Perhaps i need to stop obsessing about myself and focus on others.
> 
> Yooohoooo....ladies....i need distracting!!!!!!!

ok distraction.... :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:


----------



## number2woohoo

Well I'm glad it's not just me being all PMTish. I hope Karma bites her on the bum!


----------



## Melainey

Hey ladies I found a great website with heaps of FREE ebooks :)

https://www.free-ebooks.net/

Just thought I'd share! I love downloading ebooks especially when they are free :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

i reckon my pmt wins hands down today. i am a menace.

Thanks for putting up with me and my whinging tho girls, and thanks for the distraction pammy


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: when this happens, re my tummy, its always better the next day, i just get TMI- like bloated in my upper tummy, it gets hard like a huge air bubble is in there, and i burp all night, and its sooo painful, nothing else though, nothing the other end or anything super gross, but very uncomfortable, and unfortunately I love zucchini, but it seems my bean does not!! And since i've eliminated everything else, i'm 95% sure thats whats been causing it, it best be temporary! 
Sorry your feeling so crappy and feel like crying, im still not convinced your not pregnant, i wont be until your :witch: comes, call it wishful thinking, but thats the story i'm sticking too. 
Mum2Q- great news bout selling your dress, good story and i do hope the preggo bug rubs off on you!!
Melainey- glad your having a better day, stuff those girls on FB some people cant get past high school bullshit!! We love you!
2woohoo- well that girl is a complete and F'ing :mamafy: now isnt she. Lucky it wasnt me, I would cut a bitch for something like that...thats just the Long Beach CA gangsta in me :blush:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls!!

Welcome Bec! Only rule here is that you have to stick around and be our friends when your duffers. Lol we live each other!!! Oh, and you need to own a bitch badge, biatch hat, or similar. You can pretend to be nice for the start, but we will all secretly ( or not so secretly) love it the first time your claws come out! Lol

Girls, cheer up!!! I really think its a shit time for everyone, I hope you're all ok! 

Numver2 what a bitch face!!! Slut whore fucker bitch scrag mole!!!!! So un called for! What a ho!

Ok, new task for all of you, I would like you all to think of a time where you were awesomely happy! Doesn't have to be something particularly funny, just something you rembmber as a good time. Post it here and we will all share the happiness for a while! It's too easy to stay on a downer when everyone else is having a shit day too! 

Call it family therapy... Get amongst it girls! Haha 

If you hate the idea, I'm happy for you all to abuse the shit out of me and tell me what ypu think if my fanily therapy instead! May make you feel better... I'm happy to take one for the team! 

Xxxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> If you hate the idea, I'm happy for you all to abuse the shit out of me and tell me what ypu think if my fanily therapy instead! May make you feel better... I'm happy to take one for the team!
> 
> Xxxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

Hey Girls.... talking about bitching and it probably is petty, but my mum is organising a suprise b'day party on friday for me....hmm! do you think she would have at least tried to find out what kind of cake I would actually eat?? noooo. She says to my DH I have ordeered the cookies and cream one Jen (my sister) had for her b'day. everyone seemed to like it. Ohh really mum. well not me or DH too much cream on a cake leaves me feeling ill for hours. so what do I do??

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Thank you 2mums :) I love you too :hugs:

hellooooooo mum2Q :happydance: (I would say that I have missed you but we are having a secret affair hehehe :rofl: <3 ) 

Well I just love that idea and would love to hear stories from everybody :happydance:

Mine is not too exciting but when I tend to get down and think of all these people having babies I think to myself that the happiest day of my life was the day I married Daniel ... He is everything to me :hugs: and yeah I know we have not been succesful just yetin having a baby but we will get there :happydance: And most of those women having bubs don't have what all of us have and that is our soul mates :hugs: Looks to me that we have all found the one we truely love the most and I know that I would not change that for the world (have to remember that when I get homesick and also when he gives me the shits :haha: :rofl: hahahaha) 

And of course sooooooo happy that I have found all you lovely ladies :) I know the internet is FULL of weirdos but we have managed to find a lovely group of honest, genuine amazingly beautiful YOUNG ladies (because I don't care how old you actually are we are all young on the inside :hugs: ) xxxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> i reckon my pmt wins hands down today. i am a menace.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with me and my whinging tho girls, and thanks for the distraction pammy

Didn't mean to infer you have PMT - I meant, thinking her actions were a bit shit wasn't just me feeling bitchy from my own case. 

However, sorry you're still feeling down xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy31 said:


> Hey Girls.... talking about bitching and it probably is petty, but my mum is organising a suprise b'day party on friday for me....hmm! do you think she would have at least tried to find out what kind of cake I would actually eat?? noooo. She says to my DH I have ordeered the cookies and cream one Jen (my sister) had for her b'day. everyone seemed to like it. Ohh really mum. well not me or DH too much cream on a cake leaves me feeling ill for hours. so what do I do??
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

Knock her out!!! 

Haha just kidding. I dunno, if it's a surprise, I guess you're going to have to do the best you can to suck it up & be grateful she's trying. Just avoid the cake and do something special with your dh seperately!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I agree with Michelle :) And how the bloody hell do you know about it if it is a surprise? haha :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey Melainey!!!!!! Hehe yes, a HOT affair!!! 

That's an awesome story!! You know it's right when you can be so mad at someone and still madly in love at the same time!! Xxxxx

I think a funny story I have comes from when I was in year one and my mum got called to the school cos I wrote myself a note saying 'I love your fanny' ...... I might need to get to a computer to write this one... Lol


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Yeah I agree with Michelle :) And how the bloody hell do you know about it if it is a surprise? haha :rofl:

BAHAHAHAHAHA - good point


----------



## number2woohoo

Pammy31 said:


> Hey Girls.... talking about bitching and it probably is petty, but my mum is organising a suprise b'day party on friday for me....hmm! do you think she would have at least tried to find out what kind of cake I would actually eat?? noooo. She says to my DH I have ordeered the cookies and cream one Jen (my sister) had for her b'day. everyone seemed to like it. Ohh really mum. well not me or DH too much cream on a cake leaves me feeling ill for hours. so what do I do??

Suck it up, and just don't eat it... xo


----------



## Pammy31

The thought was to turn up with a woolworths mud cake.... yumm!! bugger being nice I want a decent cake... Booooo Hooo (insert Pam is acting like a spoilt brat here) I hate that cake!!

Edit: I am very good at getting information out of people... and we have a tight schedule DH and I.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> i reckon my pmt wins hands down today. i am a menace.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with me and my whinging tho girls, and thanks for the distraction pammy
> 
> Didn't mean to infer you have PMT - I meant, thinking her actions were a bit shit wasn't just me feeling bitchy from my own case.
> 
> However, sorry you're still feeling down xoClick to expand...

LOL! you didnt hun! I just read what you wrote and thought hey yeah, thats me!!!!

xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hey Melainey!!!!!! Hehe yes, a HOT affair!!!
> 
> That's an awesome story!! You know it's right when you can be so mad at someone and still madly in love at the same time!! Xxxxx
> 
> I think a funny story I have comes from when I was in year one and my mum got called to the school cos I wrote myself a note saying 'I love your fanny' ...... I might need to get to a computer to write this one... Lol

Oh that sounds like a great story. LOL.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I had a great night in June when I was at home visiting, super happy times, 7 of my close friends (and their boyfriends, etc) came to my fav restuarant in Long Beach, some drove in from LA, some came from down south, all on a 'work night' to celebrate me being in town. It was a very fun night, filled with lots of laughter, awesome Greek food, and of course being Monday, half off bottle of wine night!!!!
 



Attached Files:







P6100058.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6









P6100046.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5









P6100035.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5









P6100038.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Melainey

It is a hot affair :winkwink:

bahahahahahahahahahaha "i want your fanny" bahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

> And of course sooooooo happy that I have found all you lovely ladies :) I know the internet is FULL of weirdos but we have managed to find a lovely group of honest, genuine amazingly beautiful YOUNG ladies (because I don't care how old you actually are we are all young on the inside :hugs: ) xxxx

Is this the part where i fess up that i am really a man???

bahahahaha


----------



## Pammy31

Or Melainey we all have an inner angry Granny!! whack whack with the cane.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Awwwww 2mums those pics are great :happydance: xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> I had a great night in June when I was at home visiting, super happy times, 7 of my close friends (and their boyfriends, etc) came to my fav restuarant in Long Beach, some drove in from LA, some came from down south, all on a 'work night' to celebrate me being in town. It was a very fun night, filled with lots of laughter, awesome Greek food, and of course being Monday, half off bottle of wine night!!!!

Sounds awesome!!!! I love those pics! You're so bloody pretty!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Newbie32 said:


> And of course sooooooo happy that I have found all you lovely ladies :) I know the internet is FULL of weirdos but we have managed to find a lovely group of honest, genuine amazingly beautiful YOUNG ladies (because I don't care how old you actually are we are all young on the inside :hugs: ) xxxx
> 
> Is this the part where i fess up that i am really a man???
> 
> bahahahahaClick to expand...

I already knew I could see the APPLE hahahahhahaaha :winkwink: winkwink nudge nudge heheheheh xxxxxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> And of course sooooooo happy that I have found all you lovely ladies :) I know the internet is FULL of weirdos but we have managed to find a lovely group of honest, genuine amazingly beautiful YOUNG ladies (because I don't care how old you actually are we are all young on the inside :hugs: ) xxxx
> 
> Is this the part where i fess up that i am really a man???
> 
> bahahahahaClick to expand...

Hahahahaha you're too funny miss Sasha!


----------



## Newbie32

Secrets are never safe with me ;)


----------



## number2woohoo

Rofl


----------



## Trying2b2mums

do we get a sticker for passing therapy lesson number 1??? :rofl: 

:jo: if you were a man, i would worry... where do you get your Vag temps from?!?


----------



## Pammy31

Ohh yeah.... now I am in a happy mood. One of the staff here at work didn't have all the food she ordered, eaten. So she just gave me an apricot danish!! Score!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ok...so here goes... please don't judge me! hahahaha:haha:

I was in year 1 and we had a 'stinky kid' (don't lie...you all had one in your year!) in our class, his name was Joshua Grant. So you get abit of background info, I was very much a 'goodie goodie' in my younger days, always sitting at the front of the class, always trying to be the one to sit up with my legs crossed and my back as straight as I could get it (so straight that it was in fact arched backwards), always the first with my hand up first to answer the questions being asked...and I was a dobber - a big, stinking dobber!!!!!:blush:

so anyway, one day, I was sitting at the table and Joshua was sitting next to me and he said to me "lets go under the table and I'll show you mine if you show me yours". Needless to say, I was mortified! I cuoldn't believe what I was hearing! I immediately tried to get away from him, and I can't quite remember, but I'm almost 100% sure I would have dobbed on him... 

so I get back to my table after little lunch, come back inside and he gives me a note... the note says "I love your fanny". again...I am completely beside myself, don't know how to react. I immediately rip the paper up and throw it in the bin!

I then go to tell my best friend at the time, Amba, all about it. She said "why didn't you show the teacher? (der Shell...that would normally be my first reaction, but for some reason I didn't) So after that I though "hhmm...you're right, I should have, he would be in a lot of trouble for that!"

So next, for some strange reason, instead of getting the letter out of the bin & saying I had ripped it, I decided to re-write the letter and hand it to the teacher as the 'original'. She talked to me about it and said "maybe he meant to say I love your family, he's not as good at spelling as you are" and I said "no, he doesn't know them, he meant to write it"

next thing I know, it was a mini fete at school a couple of days later, and I got called to the classroom during it... something that didn't happen to me unless I was running an errand for the teacher or had extra homework to collect...

so the teacher explained to me that she had called my mum to the school as she had looked at the start of my handwriting book from the start of the year, and knows it was written in my handwriting... then i had to try to explain to my mum why I had written a note to myself saying "I love your fanny" claiming to have been from someone else....:dohh:

Needless to say, there were lots of tears that day!! hahaha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

trying2b2mums said:


> do we get a sticker for passing therapy lesson number 1??? :rofl:
> 
> :jo: If you were a man, i would worry... Where do you get your vag temps from?!?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

melainey said:


> thank you 2mums :) i love you too :hugs:
> 
> Hellooooooo mum2q :happydance: (i would say that i have missed you but we are having a secret affair hehehe :rofl: <3 )
> 
> well i just love that idea and would love to hear stories from everybody :happydance:
> 
> Mine is not too exciting but when i tend to get down and think of all these people having babies i think to myself that the happiest day of my life was the day i married daniel ... He is everything to me :hugs: And yeah i know we have not been succesful just yetin having a baby but we will get there :happydance: And most of those women having bubs don't have what all of us have and that is our soul mates :hugs: Looks to me that we have all found the one we truely love the most and i know that i would not change that for the world (have to remember that when i get homesick and also when he gives me the shits :haha: :rofl: Hahahaha)
> 
> and of course sooooooo happy that i have found all you lovely ladies :) i know the internet is full of weirdos but we have managed to find a lovely group of honest, genuine amazingly beautiful young ladies (because i don't care how old you actually are we are all young on the inside :hugs: ) xxxx


----------



## Pammy31

Well that would be traumatic...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl: :rofl::rofl: That is a great story!!! You seem like the kind of kid i would have tripped on the way out to lunch though :blush: :rofl: 

thanks for my badge, ill put it over my bitch one and hopefully it works!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha yeah, I was a bit! But I grew out of it, so it's all good!!! Haha


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> do we get a sticker for passing therapy lesson number 1??? :rofl:
> 
> :jo: if you were a man, i would worry... where do you get your Vag temps from?!?

OMG

I nearly wet my pants. For real. I think a little bit of wee came out.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: THat is too funny Michelle !!

Where did you gget that stamp from? hahahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Haha yeah, I was a bit! But I grew out of it, so it's all good!!! Haha

Love it!!!

I was a naughty girl in Primary school. very very bad. Queen of the tantrums (but im guessing that would make no sense to you girls in here...)

One time i had the shits with my sister (a few years older than me at the same school) so i threw a tantrum and pushed her friend off the monkey bars and she broke her arm. Then i had to go hide under a table in my classroom so i wouldnt get in trouble.


----------



## lisamfr

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> ok...so here goes... please don't judge me! hahahaha:haha:
> 
> I was in year 1 and we had a 'stinky kid' (don't lie...you all had one in your year!) in our class, his name was Joshua Grant. So you get abit of background info, I was very much a 'goodie goodie' in my younger days, always sitting at the front of the class, always trying to be the one to sit up with my legs crossed and my back as straight as I could get it (so straight that it was in fact arched backwards), always the first with my hand up first to answer the questions being asked...and I was a dobber - a big, stinking dobber!!!!!:blush:
> 
> so anyway, one day, I was sitting at the table and Joshua was sitting next to me and he said to me "lets go under the table and I'll show you mine if you show me yours". Needless to say, I was mortified! I cuoldn't believe what I was hearing! I immediately tried to get away from him, and I can't quite remember, but I'm almost 100% sure I would have dobbed on him...
> 
> so I get back to my table after little lunch, come back inside and he gives me a note... the note says "I love your fanny". again...I am completely beside myself, don't know how to react. I immediately rip the paper up and throw it in the bin!
> 
> I then go to tell my best friend at the time, Amba, all about it. She said "why didn't you show the teacher? (der Shell...that would normally be my first reaction, but for some reason I didn't) So after that I though "hhmm...you're right, I should have, he would be in a lot of trouble for that!"
> 
> So next, for some strange reason, instead of getting the letter out of the bin & saying I had ripped it, I decided to re-write the letter and hand it to the teacher as the 'original'. She talked to me about it and said "maybe he meant to say I love your family, he's not as good at spelling as you are" and I said "no, he doesn't know them, he meant to write it"
> 
> next thing I know, it was a mini fete at school a couple of days later, and I got called to the classroom during it... something that didn't happen to me unless I was running an errand for the teacher or had extra homework to collect...
> 
> so the teacher explained to me that she had called my mum to the school as she had looked at the start of my handwriting book from the start of the year, and knows it was written in my handwriting... then i had to try to explain to my mum why I had written a note to myself saying "I love your fanny" claiming to have been from someone else....:dohh:
> 
> Needless to say, there were lots of tears that day!! hahaha

 Love it !!!


----------



## Melainey

Hahahahaha I was a terror in high school :rofl: We had supervisors at luch time and me and my friends terrorised them! Made them chase us around the school (we weren't allowed to leave the class or lunch room!) haha We used to hop out the windows and hide behind lockers! Had sooooooooo much fun!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> do we get a sticker for passing therapy lesson number 1??? :rofl:
> 
> :jo: if you were a man, i would worry... where do you get your Vag temps from?!?
> 
> OMG
> 
> I nearly wet my pants. For real. I think a little bit of wee came out.
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I hate when that happens :rofl::blush: :loo: :rofl:

Mum2q- i def dont want to trip you these days, you've come a long way!! :haha: good therapy too!! :flower:


----------



## Newbie32

yeah good job mum2q!

Id say there is a good 20% less chance i'll bawl all the way home now. Given what was on my ipod enroute to the office in the morning i could be pushed over the tear barrier on arrival to my car, but if i try to focus on the fact that my knickers are a little bit damp now that 2mums made me wee myself a bit i might be able to pull myself past it...we shall see...


----------



## Newbie32

hmmm...wondering if i now should remove all reference to my FULL name from this site just in case!!!!!


----------



## ginny83

lisamfr said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> ok...so here goes... please don't judge me! hahahaha:haha:
> 
> I was in year 1 and we had a 'stinky kid' (don't lie...you all had one in your year!) in our class, his name was Joshua Grant. So you get abit of background info, I was very much a 'goodie goodie' in my younger days, always sitting at the front of the class, always trying to be the one to sit up with my legs crossed and my back as straight as I could get it (so straight that it was in fact arched backwards), always the first with my hand up first to answer the questions being asked...and I was a dobber - a big, stinking dobber!!!!!:blush:
> 
> so anyway, one day, I was sitting at the table and Joshua was sitting next to me and he said to me "lets go under the table and I'll show you mine if you show me yours". Needless to say, I was mortified! I cuoldn't believe what I was hearing! I immediately tried to get away from him, and I can't quite remember, but I'm almost 100% sure I would have dobbed on him...
> 
> so I get back to my table after little lunch, come back inside and he gives me a note... the note says "I love your fanny". again...I am completely beside myself, don't know how to react. I immediately rip the paper up and throw it in the bin!
> 
> I then go to tell my best friend at the time, Amba, all about it. She said "why didn't you show the teacher? (der Shell...that would normally be my first reaction, but for some reason I didn't) So after that I though "hhmm...you're right, I should have, he would be in a lot of trouble for that!"
> 
> So next, for some strange reason, instead of getting the letter out of the bin & saying I had ripped it, I decided to re-write the letter and hand it to the teacher as the 'original'. She talked to me about it and said "maybe he meant to say I love your family, he's not as good at spelling as you are" and I said "no, he doesn't know them, he meant to write it"
> 
> next thing I know, it was a mini fete at school a couple of days later, and I got called to the classroom during it... something that didn't happen to me unless I was running an errand for the teacher or had extra homework to collect...
> 
> so the teacher explained to me that she had called my mum to the school as she had looked at the start of my handwriting book from the start of the year, and knows it was written in my handwriting... then i had to try to explain to my mum why I had written a note to myself saying "I love your fanny" claiming to have been from someone else....:dohh:
> 
> Needless to say, there were lots of tears that day!! hahaha
> 
> Love it !!!Click to expand...

:haha: so funny!


----------



## Melainey

Hmmmmm :jo: would anybody be stalking you and come across it?

:rofl:

Just got off chat to my mummy and we were both bitching about how we don't get enough sex hahaha she said that her and her sister brought my Grandad away for the weekend and that there were a couple in the next room bonking all night and that they were so jelous cause they don't get any hahahaha!!! So obviously the HHB runs in my family haha!! :rofl: And the decline in male sex drive is more common than iI thought :rofl: :trouble:


----------



## Newbie32

Highly doubt it!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Any news from angel?

Hope she got some more help from her doc today...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey - I got the stamp from google images...just typed in congratulations!

2mums - very glad you don't want to trip me anymore! Although I wuld let you if it made you feel good! hahaha

newbie - I hope you had a towel to mop up your wee! :hugs: you poor thing, I just want to come and take you for a night on the town!! that would cheer you up!

Yeah, I wonder how Angel is!! Hope she's feeling better! come out come out, wherever you are!! 

I'm quite surprised at the lack of talk this afternoon, it's nice that I caught up and only have a few pages to read this time round! haha


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks mum2q, I hope I haven't scared everyone off with my misery guts!!


----------



## Pammy31

not me....


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 q that was the best story ever, Hahahaha


----------



## Princessbec

Thanks for all being so welcoming : )


----------



## LLPM

Hey ladies, sorry been MIA today, some bloke broke our Internet (we have shared internet in our block of flats!!) so were without wireless for I dunno how long! And I'm on a crappy phone plan and don't have much data so thought I'd nip in and say hi and then love ya's and leave y'all! Hopefully will get on again tomorrow! Have a good night, hope you are all OK?! Xxx


----------



## LLPM

Also welcome Bec!! You will love it here! :) x


----------



## Newbie32

You girls are ace, you know that right?

Mwaa!!!

XX


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

newbie - didn't scare anyone away! Hope your husband can cheer you up a bit! xxx

haha I'm glad you enjoyed the story... It was the same year that mum got called up to the school cos I had a winking problem...like literally would sit at my desk all day and wink, non stop! I got banned from winking! hahaha oh dear, I was such a weirdo!!!

On a positive, I got my wedding photos today! happy days!


----------



## Melainey

:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: That can be your new emoticon hehehe 

Hello LLPM xx

And yeah Newbie I know i'm ace :winkwink: Obviously cause people like to stalk me :winkwink: I had all sorts of weirdos back home stalk me so obviously i'm ace :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: hehehehehe Love ya girl!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum2q- winking addict!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Yay for getting your pictures back, I bet they are gorgeous!!!! Share your fav, or shall i just go on FB later, :haha: And it would def not make me feel good to trip you, me loves you, even if you write about fannys and have winking problems, which i actually kinda like, so there! :haha: 

Taco Night!!!! :wohoo: my fav!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I love it mum2q, the more I hear the more I love you!!!!!! More more more xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ooo stalkers no! ty! freaking weirdos! and scary as! so glad i moved countries!!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Morning girlies!

Thanks newbie but you re ace too! ok so here is the catch up:

Mum2q- It does sond like an omen about your wedding dress, so FX for you!!!

Rosie- It must be hard to know that DH is going to be away, but im with the girls that hopefully you wont need it by then!!

On the moving side, the suitcase stares at me every day! Starting to see people for he last time now which makes me very sad :cry:

Number2 - I kno what you mean about the job problem, i dont have a job in oz which would be perfect if i get preg just as we arrive,but if not i will have to find somthing knowing that I will hopfully leave soon. Its a toughy!!

Lisa - FX for that +opk soon!!

Angel - sorry you stll aren't feeling well but its still early for a bfp so lets see what the doctor says : )

Newbie - Its hard not to start over thinking things about if something is wrong! DH has had tests but I havent, my mum, nan and geat nan all got pregnant by accident! Which makes me wonder if something s up with me! But it can take 2 years for a completely healthy couple so we should have a litle faith! Hope you feel more positive tomorro : )

Ginny - so glad to hear that your spotting has stopped! Sticky bean!

On the happiest day, I have to go with melainey on the wedding day! I loved mine and I feel very lucky! I married an amazing guy who is my best friend. 

For me...well... af is clearing up now so just waiting for the big ov!

Hi to everybody else!! xx


----------



## Melainey

Morning Jayne :hi:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

sjayne22 said:


> morning girlies!
> 
> Thanks newbie but you re ace too! Ok so here is the catch up:
> 
> Mum2q- it does sond like an omen about your wedding dress, so fx for you!!!
> 
> Rosie- it must be hard to know that dh is going to be away, but im with the girls that hopefully you wont need it by then!!
> 
> On the moving side, the suitcase stares at me every day! Starting to see people for he last time now which makes me very sad :cry:
> 
> Number2 - i kno what you mean about the job problem, i dont have a job in oz which would be perfect if i get preg just as we arrive,but if not i will have to find somthing knowing that i will hopfully leave soon. Its a toughy!!
> 
> Lisa - fx for that +opk soon!!
> 
> Angel - sorry you stll aren't feeling well but its still early for a bfp so lets see what the doctor says : )
> 
> newbie - its hard not to start over thinking things about if something is wrong! Dh has had tests but i havent, my mum, nan and geat nan all got pregnant by accident! Which makes me wonder if something s up with me! But it can take 2 years for a completely healthy couple so we should have a litle faith! Hope you feel more positive tomorro : )
> 
> ginny - so glad to hear that your spotting has stopped! Sticky bean!
> 
> On the happiest day, i have to go with melainey on the wedding day! I loved mine and i feel very lucky! I married an amazing guy who is my best friend.
> 
> For me...well... Af is clearing up now so just waiting for the big ov!
> 
> Hi to everybody else!! Xx


----------



## Pammy31

You always forget me jayne....


----------



## SJayne22

Pammy31 said:


> You always forget me jayne....

Sorry pammy! How are you feeling? I saw your symptoms, how many dpo are you now?


----------



## Pammy31

umm 10 dpo i think.


----------



## SJayne22

Pammy31 said:


> umm 10 dpo i think.

Are you tempted to test yet?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Hoping angel feels better, im thinking she's been getting some good sleep!! 
I still think :jo: is duffers, and I'm hardly ever wrong so.... :haha: I hope you took your bitch badge off for tennis and didnt ram your racket where it doesnt belong :rofl:
Melainey - you and your mum are hilarious :rofl: We gave my mums husband some pink plastic handcuffs one time, her face got soooo red, he knew exactly what to do with them too!! :haha: Was OHs idea, I have to admit I was slightly embarrassed, but it was worth it. 
Jayne- will be nice when everything is done, and you can relax and be on the same time zone as us!!! Least most of it its already on a boat on the way over...silver lining thought maybe :) 

I just finally finished dealing with V Australia upgrading our seats from economy to premium economy for our OS trip in December, I think (hoping) we'll need the added space and comfort!!! Hoping for an early night, no nap equals tired me!!


----------



## Melainey

I hope Angel is ok too :hugs:

2mums - :rofl: That is soooo funny aren't mums so cute haha!! :rofl:

Ohhhhhhhhh swanky :winkwink: and you will defo need the extra space with the expanding bellu :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> I hope Angel is ok too :hugs:
> 
> 2mums - :rofl: That is soooo funny aren't mums so cute haha!! :rofl:
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhh swanky :winkwink: and you will defo need the extra space with the expanding bellu :happydance:

i love my mum, she's like my best friend these days, we're so similar, more so than her and my sister are! :haha: tis a bit swank, but was not as bad to upgrade compared to the price of buying premuim outright. but we thought no matter, will be soo worth the extra service and space when the time comes, it is 13 hours so will need something esp on the way back (hopefully) verging on 3rd tri.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good luck with the move jayney - try to enjoy seeing everyone as much as you can! I know you will be sad, I wish i could help you through it!!

haha ;) I love it!! ;););) you & your mum are funny Melainey hehehehe 

One last story...

When I was kid, I was very hands on at home, I have helped my dad in the yard with everything and helped with every renovation we have ever done! I'm a real daddy's girl and loved being a part of everything! 

I must have been about 8 I think, and we were installing ducted heating in our house, so we were in & out of the roof. I wanted to get up there and mum said no way, it's too dangerous. I of course kicked up a big stink, and it did nothing to sway her decision. 

Dad had other ideas though...he needed me as I could fit in the roof & could crawl into spaces where he just couldn't fit. 

Poor old mum near shit herself when she came out & here I am on the roof with a rope tied around my waist and the other end tied to the chimney! haha I was a big help & I was allowed to stay up there after my 'safety harness' had been invented! lol

good times! I miss being a kid!


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry gals, at tennis but feeling much better thanks to all of you! No tears on way home even!

I'll have to check in and catch up when I get home, but will miss you!

Nana :jo: has the cane firing tonight girls!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> I hope Angel is ok too :hugs:
> 
> 2mums - :rofl: That is soooo funny aren't mums so cute haha!! :rofl:
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhh swanky :winkwink: and you will defo need the extra space with the expanding bellu :happydance:
> 
> i love my mum, she's like my best friend these days, we're so similar, more so than her and my sister are! :haha: tis a bit swank, but was not as bad to upgrade compared to the price of buying premuim outright. but we thought no matter, will be soo worth the extra service and space when the time comes, it is 13 hours so will need something esp on the way back (hopefully) verging on 3rd tri.Click to expand...

:growlmad:naughty girl!!!!! you stop thinking there is going to be a problem! Of course you will be needing extra space & service WHEN you're almost in your third trimester on your way back!!

It's so cool that you'll be far enough along to tell people on your trip, cos people will be interested in the story, will be way better than going over now when you still don't wanna tell everybody!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> umm 10 dpo i think.

I still reckon you only just o'd pammy! The only way to truly know when you o is the temp spike...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Pammy31 said:
> 
> 
> umm 10 dpo i think.
> 
> I still reckon you only just o'd pammy! The only way to truly know when you o is the temp spike...Click to expand...

I agree with newbie! everything she has said, I have thought, but I've always been online ages after the conversations have ended...


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Hoping angel feels better, im thinking she's been getting some good sleep!!
> I still think :jo: is duffers, and I'm hardly ever wrong so.... :haha: I hope you took your bitch badge off for tennis and didnt ram your racket where it doesnt belong :rofl:
> Melainey - you and your mum are hilarious :rofl: We gave my mums husband some pink plastic handcuffs one time, her face got soooo red, he knew exactly what to do with them too!! :haha: Was OHs idea, I have to admit I was slightly embarrassed, but it was worth it.
> Jayne- will be nice when everything is done, and you can relax and be on the same time zone as us!!! Least most of it its already on a boat on the way over...silver lining thought maybe :)
> 
> I just finally finished dealing with V Australia upgrading our seats from economy to premium economy for our OS trip in December, I think (hoping) we'll need the added space and comfort!!! Hoping for an early night, no nap equals tired me!!

Nah...i did test this morning with frer and was bfn...I thought I would start spotting tonight but maybe I've extended my lp by another day! I reckon I'll wake up with her!!!


----------



## Melainey

Pammy I agree with Newbie - Women with pcos get positive OPK's throughout their cycles even when they are not O'ing!!!

Aww that's lovely 2mums Iamalso close to my mum but we fight like cat and dog cause we clash hahaha!! (I actually married my mum - They are both scorpions and they both get on my wick but love them both soooooooo much :rofl: ) And yes you WILL need the extra space just like Mum2 said xxx

Hahahahah thatis the cutest little story hahaha! I remember when my mum told my brother not to go into the attic as it was unsafe and he didn't listen and nextthing ya know we are walking into my brothers room and we see a pair of legs dangling from the ceiling hahahahahah Years before that my dad fell in the EXACT same place hahahaha :rofl: I love memories :) Where would we be without them :)


----------



## Pammy31

it will tell if i have AF in 5 days. i will have a proper temp chart next month..... I feel down atm. DH just said to me it feels like i am doing everything i can to get preg. i talk about it too much. Also i said it when he was on the phone to his friend. so looks like i will only temp. no opks. i am sick of the fact i cant be open with him. tempted to test.... umm not till i am late.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy31 said:


> it will tell if i have AF in 5 days. i will have a proper temp chart next month..... I feel down atm. DH just said to me it feels like i am doing everything i can to get preg. i talk about it too much. Also i said it when he was on the phone to his friend. so looks like i will only temp. no opks. i am sick of the fact i cant be open with him. tempted to test.... umm not till i am late.

so is he ok with not using any contraception? have you explained to him why you want to have kids? Kids are bloody hard work, the last thing you would want to do it jeopardise your relationship because you two haven't talked enough.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

mum2q- yes'm!!! :rofl: We planned when we ttc again knowing we had that trip planned in Dec, but never though it would work our first time after our break from TTC, so we figured we might be travelling while i was 1-4 months along, not 5-6, but it will be nice to be able to be open and share and celebrate with friends and family. A nice christmas pressie for my family!
melainey- "married your mum" :rofl::rofl::rofl: love it!! my mum and i used to go at it all the time, but when i finally moved out (20yrs) and in the past 5-10 years we've gotten extremely close and its great to have that support, she loves OH too, always helpful! :haha: 
:jo: we'll see, you can prove me wrong when :witch: shows up, until then i stick by my story!!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Pammy31

he is going with the flow.... well he is scared to be a dad. he doesnt want to be pushed into it. i just said to him that if he wants me on contraceptives i will do it. he is being a pain in the ass.


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> mum2q- yes'm!!! :rofl: We planned when we ttc again knowing we had that trip planned in Dec, but never though it would work our first time after our break from TTC, so we figured we might be travelling while i was 1-4 months along, not 5-6, but it will be nice to be able to be open and share and celebrate with friends and family. A nice christmas pressie for my family!
> melainey- "married your mum" :rofl::rofl::rofl: love it!! my mum and i used to go at it all the time, but when i finally moved out (20yrs) and in the past 5-10 years we've gotten extremely close and its great to have that support, she loves OH too, always helpful! :haha:
> :jo: we'll see, you can prove me wrong when :witch: shows up, until then i stick by my story!!! :flower::flower::flower:

Maybe I should post a photo of the stark whiteness of the bfn!!!

Seriously tho, should see Aunty flo mole face in the morning....


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> mum2q- yes'm!!! :rofl: We planned when we ttc again knowing we had that trip planned in Dec, but never though it would work our first time after our break from TTC, so we figured we might be travelling while i was 1-4 months along, not 5-6, but it will be nice to be able to be open and share and celebrate with friends and family. A nice christmas pressie for my family!
> melainey- "married your mum" :rofl::rofl::rofl: love it!! my mum and i used to go at it all the time, but when i finally moved out (20yrs) and in the past 5-10 years we've gotten extremely close and its great to have that support, she loves OH too, always helpful! :haha:
> :jo: we'll see, you can prove me wrong when :witch: shows up, until then i stick by my story!!! :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> Maybe I should post a photo of the stark whiteness of the bfn!!!
> 
> Seriously tho, should see Aunty flo mole face in the morning....Click to expand...

I trust you, I'll just remain quietly confident until I hear otherwise :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahahaha you crack me up 2mums!!!

'I trust you, but I know better' lol!!!!

I'd love to think you were right!!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Bahahahahahaha you crack me up 2mums!!!
> 
> 'I trust you, but I know better' lol!!!!
> 
> I'd love to think you were right!!!!!

Yeah funny, OH is saying the same thing to me all the time, but see I'm always right, even if i'm wrong, im right about something! :haha: Thats the golden rule in my house, i'm always right, and the other important rule is i know the best way to do everything :rofl::rofl::rofl: Lucky for me she's easy going and puts up with my non-sense. I'll wait to be proven wrong, but I guarantee I'll be right one of these days :haha::haha:


----------



## Melainey

Pammy I think you need to have a serious chat with DH because if he doesn't want children just yet it would be horrible to force him to have them now... :cry:

2mums -it is great that yourmum loves your OH it is always better that way :happydance: I have a lesbian friend ( has been one of my best friends since I was like 7 ) (also she was so homophobic and I also had a lesbian kiss with her when we were young.. Hmmmm maybe I changed her :winkwink: hehehehehe ) but her mother pretty much disowned her when she came out and it was devastating to see!! I mean I loved her no less!! Probably more actually haha And I kinda always knew she was hehehe Her mother finally came around I think a long time after but at the start it was just horrible to see!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

This is what I'm doing tonight... we got this for DSS for his birthday, I'm just assembling it. I went to the site. You should check out the music that comes with the 'how to assemble' video. its classic!haha


----------



## Pammy31

melainey he is the one who chose to go with the flow. no protection. his choice to ask me to go on contraceptives. I am sick of being made the bad guy. I did not push him to have sex when i maybe o'd so why am i the bad guy to him I dont understand.

sorry guys i am heading to bed. you don't need to hear it.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey- it happens so often, and some of the time the parents, friends and family do come around, it may take awhile, but its sad, bc you are the same person you were yesterday before you told them, its just amazing how much their view can change in 3 seconds. The hardest thing for me, still, is my sister, we were super close, and we lost that for about a year, it was a combination of the shock i think and she was upset i was moving across the world, we're much better now, and close and she accepts OH and is actually beginning to love her too, but the thing that just kills me and breaks my heart, is when I came out, she said I was no longer capable of raising her 2 boys, if something happened to her and her husband I was going to get custody, but now I am not, bc she claims, they need a male role model! It is just devastating, bc i know plenty of children who have male role models and they are worse off, and plenty of children who are perfect without a male model, I mean what if her husband passed, heaven forbid, and she was alone, would she not be capable!?! I mean, its her kids, her choice, but it hurts nonetheless. :( I hope she changes her mind when she see's us with our own children, but i hope more than anything we dont ever run into those circumstances! I love my sister no matter what she says, and i would die if something happened to her. But, its hard to foresee what peoples, esp your families reactions would be to coming out, can be so hurtful. I've been quite lucky overall.


----------



## Melainey

2mums - I am so sorry that you had to go through that :cry: Hopefully your sister willcome around! Like I don't understand most people as you are still the same person! Who should care what you do in the bedroom!! It's your business if you are gay or straight so shouldn't matter! I reckon she will come around and it is more to do with shock! When she sees how great you are with your own kids she will change her mind :happydance: xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> Melainey- it happens so often, and some of the time the parents, friends and family do come around, it may take awhile, but its sad, bc you are the same person you were yesterday before you told them, its just amazing how much their view can change in 3 seconds. The hardest thing for me, still, is my sister, we were super close, and we lost that for about a year, it was a combination of the shock i think and she was upset i was moving across the world, we're much better now, and close and she accepts OH and is actually beginning to love her too, but the thing that just kills me and breaks my heart, is when I came out, she said I was no longer capable of raising her 2 boys, if something happened to her and her husband I was going to get custody, but now I am not, bc she claims, they need a male role model! It is just devastating, bc i know plenty of children who have male role models and they are worse off, and plenty of children who are perfect without a male model, I mean what if her husband passed, heaven forbid, and she was alone, would she not be capable!?! I mean, its her kids, her choice, but it hurts nonetheless. :( I hope she changes her mind when she see's us with our own children, but i hope more than anything we dont ever run into those circumstances! I love my sister no matter what she says, and i would die if something happened to her. But, its hard to foresee what peoples, esp your families reactions would be to coming out, can be so hurtful. I've been quite lucky overall.

I can not even comprehend how painful that would be! In my opinion, it makes your better equipped to raise her children - what better role model than someone who is honest with herself & people around her, someone who can teach her children to believe in whatever they want and don't ever pretend to be something different because you're scared of something.

I lose a lot of respect for people who change their opinion of someone because they're gay... I mean, I understand the initial shock of it, but at the end of the day, i don't advertise what goes on behind closed doors with my husband, why should people have the right to be offended by what goes on behind closed doors at your house.... I'm not into public displays of affection, but I am the same with gay & straight couples... I mean, I don't mind a kiss or cuddle or holding hands and that, but if someone was having a full on make out session in the seat next to me on the bus... i would feel uncomfortable, no matter what gender.... 

I think it's great that you are living your life with your partner the way you want regardelss of possible negative opinions out there!


----------



## Newbie32

I agree melainey, im sure she will change her mind quick smart!!!

Now, back to wishing me duffers please!!! Hehehe, just kidding ;)

Nana's played like a demon tonight ;)

:wohoo: :jo:

Hey, did angel check in and I missed it?


----------



## Newbie32

Well said mum2q!!!!


----------



## SJayne22

I'm sorry to hear that happened to you 2mums, people can be so close minded! My sister couldn't deal with my Dh as he is a lot older than me, she actually asked me to chose between them! I said I'm sorry but he is my future! She is very lost in her life and my dad says its jealousy but it doesn't make it any easier to be on the receiving end of it! I'm so glad you have your perfect little one on the way


----------



## Melainey

Heheheheh :jo: I will cane you :winkwink: 

No she hasn't checked in the poor little love :cry: I really hope she is ok!!

x


----------



## Newbie32

I can see her lurking now!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Thanks girls, it is painful, but I know in my heart what is right, and hopefully she'll see us with our kids and realize the number and gender of the parents don't matter in the end. Esp these days, families take on so many different structures! 
Mum2q- i agree with you about PDA, there's a line to be drawn at some point in public, no matter what :haha:


----------



## Melainey

Oh I see her there too :winkwink: 

Hellllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooo Angel :hi:

x


----------



## Melainey

Trying2b2mums said:


> Thanks girls, it is painful, but I know in my heart what is right, and hopefully she'll see us with our kids and realize the number and gender of the parents don't matter in the end. Esp these days, families take on so many different structures!
> Mum2q- i agree with you about PDA, there's a line to be drawn at some point in public, no matter what :haha:

EXCEPT OUTDOOR SEX HEHEHEHEEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE :rofl: :winkwink: Imean you should hide in a bush but I love it heheheh not that DH is into it much!! :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

SJayne22 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that happened to you 2mums, people can be so close minded! My sister couldn't deal with my Dh as he is a lot older than me, she actually asked me to chose between them! I said I'm sorry but he is my future! She is very lost in her life and my dad says its jealousy but it doesn't make it any easier to be on the receiving end of it! I'm so glad you have your perfect little one on the way

How old is your DH? I have always believed that if someone is making me choose between two people, I would never go with the one making me choose... it's just not right, and you have made the right decision to be with someone who is there for you regardless of what you choose to do in your life!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Jayne, thats terrible, sorry to hear that. Its hurtful. I'm glad you stick it out and followed your heart, bc in the end thats who is with you day to day, you cant live your life for what your sister wants. Hopefully she see's you happy and thats enough for her to get over it! :hugs:


----------



## SJayne22

Melainey said:


> Oh I see her there too :winkwink:
> 
> Hellllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooo Angel :hi:
> 
> x

Am I being blonde? How can you see who is reading the thread?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i agree mum2q- no one should ever make you choose between them and someone or something you love or are passionate about. its selfish, and shows some really ugly true colours.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> Thanks girls, it is painful, but I know in my heart what is right, and hopefully she'll see us with our kids and realize the number and gender of the parents don't matter in the end. Esp these days, families take on so many different structures!
> Mum2q- i agree with you about PDA, there's a line to be drawn at some point in public, no matter what :haha:

not to mention the fact that there are many SINGLE straight women... even if you were'nt 2 mums, doesn't men you would have a father figure for her kids anyway!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi girls am finally awake again have slept most of the day away! My temp got up to 39 and I couldnt do anything but sleep! Just caught up on the past few pages - feeling the love! Saw dr again this arvo he still thinks I could be Pg as no AF but has decided I needed to take steroids to get over this illness - benefits out way the risks even if I am pg- he said they are still a category a drug so if I am pg the baby will be ok - I personally think I'm not duffers though. 

Sasha I totally think you are and am waiting eagerly to see your bfp!

Shell I laughed so hard at your story!

LLPM bummer bout Internet - hopefully you'll be back online soon we miss you!

Pammy sorry to hear about you DH giving you grief! Hopefully you'll work things out soon!

Hi Jayne - lOoking fwd to having you in our time zone - would be great if you get you bfp this month and dont have to worry about a job!

Melainey - loved your story about your wedding day - my wedding was the happiest day of my life too - never thought I could love someone as mch as I love my paul 

2mums tough gig with your sister - I'm sure she'll come round.

2woohoo that woman at your work sounds like a tool - very uncool - I think the sooner you get out the better!

Hi Ginny - so happy to hear your spotting has stopped!

Hi Maddy I hope your day at work was less crazy today!

Hi Lisa - I hope audrina is in better health today!

Morning kiwi and Rosie I'm sure you'll be up soon if you're not already - hope your days are great!

Bec - I am looking fwd to getting to know you better!

Hoping I haven't forgotten anyone - although I have this awful feeling that I have!!! Love you all xx


----------



## SJayne22

Trying2b2mums said:


> Jayne, thats terrible, sorry to hear that. Its hurtful. I'm glad you stick it out and followed your heart, bc in the end thats who is with you day to day, you cant live your life for what your sister wants. Hopefully she see's you happy and thats enough for her to get over it! :hugs:

He is 14 years older than me so he is 36. I know it sounds a lot but it works great for us! I used to be really close to my sister but right now I don't seem to have anything in common with her. She is older than me but just works to get drunk and go out with her friends. We are only half sisters and it's never shown as much as now! :cry:


----------



## Melainey

Jayne I am sorry about your sister :cry: My brother disowned me at one stage in my life I was devastated! (Never let your friends date your family) but he got over it when he called me (Mid disown) angrily shouting down the phone to me saying " ARE YOU ON A PORN SITE" I obviously said no! And he was sure that I was on this site that he made me log on and check (made me panic incase someone secretly filmed me hahaha) it was just another girl with pink hair! Way to know your sister haha but he showed my whole family before he told me hahaha Funnily enough my friends also thought I was on another porn site ! (again wasn't me hahahah :rofl: ) Some other chick had the leopard print tattoo on her arm! All of my local pub thought that his was me!! NO wonder I was getting chatted up so much hahahahah! Hmmmm I've swayed a little I cant remember where I was hahahah!! Jayne she will come around :) :hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Jayne sorry to hear about your sis too! Sux when family makes life hard! One of DHs sisters refuses to talk to DH because he married me - I have no idea what I did wrong - have only ever been nice to her. Figure it is not worth arguing though I just keeping being myself if she chooses to hate me it is her loss!


----------



## Melainey

Jayne my Dh is almost 10 years older than me but it doesn't matter! Once you are over 18 who cares :hugs: x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

SJayne22 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> Jayne, thats terrible, sorry to hear that. Its hurtful. I'm glad you stick it out and followed your heart, bc in the end thats who is with you day to day, you cant live your life for what your sister wants. Hopefully she see's you happy and thats enough for her to get over it! :hugs:
> 
> He is 14 years older than me so he is 36. I know it sounds a lot but it works great for us! I used to be really close to my sister but right now I don't seem to have anything in common with her. She is older than me but just works to get drunk and go out with her friends. We are only half sisters and it's never shown as much as now! :cry:Click to expand...

Jayne, im sorry!! Hopefully once she comes right in her life, she'll be able to fix things with you. Sounds like she is unhappy, as I fear my sister is as well, and its probably easier for her to try and make you unhappy as well in order to make herself feel better. Age doesnt matter!!! Your happy with your DH thats all that matters. My sister is also a half, but she was there when i was born, she was 3, we were raised all our lives together, so i've never thought of her as anything but a real sister, but sometimes its harder than others to think that. :hugs: can't wait til your over here full time, you'll love it!!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel!!!! fx the dr is right!!!! i hope these new drugs help you feel better quickly!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Angel sorry you are still feeling I'll! I hope do much that you feel better really soon! 

Thanks everyone, I figured im not going to put my life on hold until she is ok with things! I just wish her all the best and hopes she can find direction in life. I love her and will always be there if she needs me!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> Melainey- it happens so often, and some of the time the parents, friends and family do come around, it may take awhile, but its sad, bc you are the same person you were yesterday before you told them, its just amazing how much their view can change in 3 seconds. The hardest thing for me, still, is my sister, we were super close, and we lost that for about a year, it was a combination of the shock i think and she was upset i was moving across the world, we're much better now, and close and she accepts OH and is actually beginning to love her too, but the thing that just kills me and breaks my heart, is when I came out, she said I was no longer capable of raising her 2 boys, if something happened to her and her husband I was going to get custody, but now I am not, bc she claims, they need a male role model! It is just devastating, bc i know plenty of children who have male role models and they are worse off, and plenty of children who are perfect without a male model, I mean what if her husband passed, heaven forbid, and she was alone, would she not be capable!?! I mean, its her kids, her choice, but it hurts nonetheless. :( I hope she changes her mind when she see's us with our own children, but i hope more than anything we dont ever run into those circumstances! I love my sister no matter what she says, and i would die if something happened to her. But, its hard to foresee what peoples, esp your families reactions would be to coming out, can be so hurtful. I've been quite lucky overall.
> 
> I can not even comprehend how painful that would be! In my opinion, it makes your better equipped to raise her children - what better role model than someone who is honest with herself & people around her, someone who can teach her children to believe in whatever they want and don't ever pretend to be something different because you're scared of something.
> 
> I lose a lot of respect for people who change their opinion of someone because they're gay... I mean, I understand the initial shock of it, but at the end of the day, i don't advertise what goes on behind closed doors with my husband, why should people have the right to be offended by what goes on behind closed doors at your house.... I'm not into public displays of affection, but I am the same with gay & straight couples... I mean, I don't mind a kiss or cuddle or holding hands and that, but if someone was having a full on make out session in the seat next to me on the bus... i would feel uncomfortable, no matter what gender....
> 
> I think it's great that you are living your life with your partner the way you want regardelss of possible negative opinions out there!Click to expand...

Totally agree with all that has been said. 
What I don't get is (and god forbid it ever happens) but what if you were in a boy/girl marriage and the husband passed away? Where would the "male role model" be then?? There is still brothers, friends, uncles... to give a male role model. ISn't it better for the child to have two parents who love them unconditionally no matter what combination the 2 parents are then boy/girl parents who fight, argue, and in some cases abuse physically/mentally..... i know of people who the male is unemployed (not that that is a problem) and the wife goes out to work (again no problem with that) but the male is home, not actively looking for work, happy to sit watching tv, drinking beer, doesn't help aroudn the house with any of the housework..... is htat a good male role model????

it is a shame that in today's world there is still people who feel like that but 
WELL DONE to you for sticking to who you are! Its a great inpiration! :)


----------



## SJayne22

Melainey said:


> Jayne I am sorry about your sister :cry: My brother disowned me at one stage in my life I was devastated! (Never let your friends date your family) but he got over it when he called me (Mid disown) angrily shouting down the phone to me saying " ARE YOU ON A PORN SITE" I obviously said no! And he was sure that I was on this site that he made me log on and check (made me panic incase someone secretly filmed me hahaha) it was just another girl with pink hair! Way to know your sister haha but he showed my whole family before he told me hahaha Funnily enough my friends also thought I was on another porn site ! (again wasn't me hahahah :rofl: ) Some other chick had the leopard print tattoo on her arm! All of my local pub thought that his was me!! NO wonder I was getting chatted up so much hahahahah! Hmmmm I've swayed a little I cant remember where I was hahahah!! Jayne she will come around :)

That is unbeleivable! I'm so sorry you had to go through that! I don't know how you got through that! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Thank you Jayne :) She will come around when her life is in order :) :hugs:

Angel feel better hunny :hugs:

x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi- my sentiments exactly!! With all the neglect and abuse these days, I think one if not two loving parents, makes for a lucky child, and therefore more than good enough, no matter what the situation. 
Jayne- good for you!!! I feel the same, she's family and if she needed me I would be there for her and always love her. Its just sometimes hard being the bigger person, but it helps that we are happy and have found love that is real.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Jayne, age is just a number. i have friends who are 14 years apart, and you can't even tell. they click. they are happy. thats all that matters. I'd say your dad is right and shes jealous. is she older than you? if so, she might just wish she was the one settled down, planning a family...

Angel. so sorry you're so sick! would be amazig if you were preggy!!! when ff moved your ov date, does it still mean you're late if you go by the second date?

kiwi - hi!

everybody, im off to bed. have a great sleep tonight! love to you all! 

xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Am either 6 days late if I ov'd on cd17 or 2 days late if on cd21 - I hope I'm pg too but feeling very doubtful! Convinced :jo: is pg though!

Night shell!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

g'night mum2q- sleep well

good question re angels date!!

edit :still a chance then angel!!! yay FX!!!! and i agree with you about :jo: but she's not hearing it :rofl: but we are wayyy overdue in here!


----------



## SJayne22

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Jayne, age is just a number. i have friends who are 14 years apart, and you can't even tell. they click. they are happy. thats all that matters. I'd say your dad is right and shes jealous. is she older than you? if so, she might just wish she was the one settled down, planning a family...
> 
> Angel. so sorry you're so sick! would be amazig if you were preggy!!! when ff moved your ov date, does it still mean you're late if you go by the second date?
> 
> kiwi - hi!
> 
> everybody, im off to bed. have a great sleep tonight! love to you all!
> 
> xxx

She is 3 years older than me but I think she still wants to be 18! But she will find her way! Everybody says they can't tell our age difference, it just means he is more mature. I doubt a lot of 22 year old guys would not be daunted by getting married and planning a family this quickly. Not any of my friends but I'm sure there are guys out there!

Nigh night : ) xxx


----------



## Newbie32

So much to catch up on now!!!!! One set and I'm down like three pages!!!

Gotta snooze now but will reply bright and early as usual, with with witch I expect!!!!!

Love you all, mwaa xxx

Ill sleep with my legs crossed to try to block her access!!!! Bahahahahaha

Xxx


----------



## Pammy31

good night lovelies.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Am heading back to bed too - night night all!

Sasha may you wake to a bfp! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight to all of yougoing to bed :) 

xx


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Am heading back to bed too - night night all!
> 
> Sasha may you wake to a bfp! Xx

Nah ;)

Dh wanted a cuppa so I got to read some.

My input on this convo is one thing: you cant choose your family!!! We're stuck with what we've got and we just have to make the best of it (I personally wouldn't mind trading in a few members of mine!!!)

(Edit: says she who has not spoken to her father since her little brothers wedding last August!!!!)

Jayne, I'm not sure if someone answered, but if you scroll right down the page you can see who is currently viewing the thread ;)


----------



## Newbie32

And yes, feel better angel! Rest up and fx there is a bean in your belly!!


----------



## Newbie32

Ok, snoozes now xxx 

Sweetest dreams darlinks xx


----------



## Maddy40

My gosh, lots to read today again. Are you girls this productive at work as well?!

2Woohoo I'm a bit different to most, I would probably stick it out with the same employer but try to move back down a level. For me anyway, the mat leave, long service and holidays I can take once we have a bub makes all the difference.

PrincessBec, welcome! We are a lovely bunch, if I do say so myself!

2Mums...god people can be sh*ts. The 2 kids that I raised and adopted (no longer kids, one is an adult, one a teen) have had really awful things said to them about their race and culture. Somehow a lot of people think it's acceptable to comment on things they don't fully understand. 

Pammy let us know what cake you get - ha ha :)

Angel & everyone else, sleep tight. I'll be thinking of you, tucked up sleeping while I'm working the graveyard shift.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Can't sleep!!! :(


----------



## Melainey

Aww you poor thing Angel :(

Have you taken your temp? Is it still high? How you feeling now?x


----------



## Newbie32

And down she comes again!!! Maybe now you girls will believe I'm not duffers! Witchypoos just deciding to make a grand entrance this month...probably at lunchtime...


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> And down she comes again!!! Maybe now you girls will believe I'm not duffers! Witchypoos just deciding to make a grand entrance this month...probably at lunchtime...

(hugs)
Me too - damn.


----------



## Newbie32

:( :( :(

Sorry number2 xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> :( :( :(
> 
> Sorry number2 xx

You too love. Sucks. Bit of a design flaw isn't it - "let's make women get periods! Oh and just to rub it in we'll give 'em PMT before it! Yes!"


----------



## Newbie32

Yes, it's shite!!!!!!

I'm gonna smash that witch to the north pole on her way out...


----------



## Newbie32

Where is everyone!!!!

This thread is NEVER this quiet in the morning!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

good morning everyone!

Newbie - sorry your temp is down :( Hopefully the witch will get here quick so you can get on with it and start the first day of your pregnancy!!!

Angel - dates are looking great! I really hope this is a pregnancy that you don't find out about for a little while cos you have so much going on...then...BAM! you'll be duffers!!

Melainey - I didn't respond to yourpost about your brother last night... what happened? was that the reason he disowned you, or was that just something he did while dating your friend??? what a shit! I know that would have killed you!

Jayne, I totally agree with you about the maturity level of men... I know it's mean, but in general, I don't like people my own age...especially men (boys)! haha I mean I have a few close friends from school still, and I just don';t have much time for those who don't grow up...I'm in the next phase of my life, and it's hard to be around people who still act like they're 16! most of my friends are older than me, the youngest of the group above me is my DH at 28, they all go fromthere, there are a couple almost 40, so there is a pretty big difference between us all, but you would never tell, we all get along great and an age difference would never get in the way of that! I think if you're feeling good about where you are in your life, you deserve to be happy with someone who is ready for all the same things, and sometimes a few extra years is all that you need!

Have a good day everyone! Tru to stay quiet on here, as I'm going to try (again) to stay off for the whole day! wish me luck!!!

xxxxxxxx

p.s. can't wait to see your BFP angel!!!!!! FXd


----------



## Newbie32

:) Have a good day mum2q :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

:jo: and Number2- booooo for :witch:


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel you have got to be duffers for sure! I have 6 thousand tests in my bathroom cupboard (*possible slight exaggeration) - I should drop some over and force her to wee on them.


----------



## lisamfr

Good morning Girls :hi:,

Another day & another day to catch up on reading. YAY its Thursday :yipee: :wohoo:

2mums &#8211; That&#8217;s awesome you have a great relationship with your mum. Sorry :cry: to hear about your relationship with your sister. But good to see she is slowly coming around & cares about OH now. 

Pammy &#8211; I am sorry to hear you are a little down last night regards DH. Hopefully today is better. Maybe you should have a really good talk with him about it. 

Jayne &#8211; I am :cry: sorry to hear what happened between you and your sister. 

Melainey &#8211; Maybe we should swap DH the other day my DH had a conversation with me asking why can&#8217;t we just have :sex: anywhere anymore like we use to like at the park, in the car & so on. 

2Quigley &#8211; I love reading your story&#8217;s thanks so much for sharing them. 

LLPM &#8211; How annoying about the internet, hope we see you soon. 

2woohoo &#8211; I hope you have a great day at work today and it's a little stress free.

Ginny - Yay for no spotting. 

Maddy &#8211; sorry to hear your on graveyard shift. Hope it was a good shift. 

Bec &#8211; Nice to meet you. Look forward to hearing about your journey TTC

Kiwi &#8211; you need to move back here so we are on the same time zone hehe

Rose &#8211; Hi, How are your little puppies?

Angel &#8211; I hope the prescription is kicking in. Not fun when your sick. 

Newbie &#8211; sorry to hear still no BFN but my fingers are still crossed for you. 

Hope this time I have forgotten anyone.

Audrina is back to normal & sleeping in her :crib: it was our first full night of sleep since she has been sick. AFM still waiting for the OPK so show. DH crack the shits last night and told me to stop reading so much into having a boy and just hurry up and fall pregnant. Like I am not trying to fall pregnant. So I gave in & we had :sex: . I said fine will just :sex: every night & see what happens this month. Glad to see it&#8217;s not only me with family drama. My family drama is to do with my cousins. 

Hope everyone has a great day and Angel & Newbie get BFP in the next day or two PLEASE, PLEASE FX FX


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning my lovelies :) well my temp was down this morning too (feeling your pain 2woohoo and :jo:) and have just hopped up was greater by the :witch: boo! Not upset by it though just pleased to finally be getting somewhere with this cycle. Bright red not pink or pale brown like the other spotting I've had this month so pretty confident it really is AF this time - no big clots (sorry tmi) like usual but am putting that down to vit b making everything a little healthier in there. Either way I am excited that my LP made it at least 13 days no matter which day I ov'd :). Still might borrow your cane though nanna so she doesn't come back for a while! :grr:

Sorry to disappoint everyone - I know you were all hoping for a bfp for me as much as I was this month!

Hope you're all having a good morning!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Angel you have got to be duffers for sure! I have 6 thousand tests in my bathroom cupboard (*possible slight exaggeration) - I should drop some over and force her to wee on them.

LOL!

I posted her a stash of IC's a couple weeks ago - she should still have some of these!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yep still got plenty but as per my post above won't be needing them for a few weeks!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Morning my lovelies :) well my temp was down this morning too (feeling your pain 2woohoo and :jo:) and have just hopped up was greater by the :witch: boo! Not upset by it though just pleased to finally be getting somewhere with this cycle. Bright red not pink or pale brown like the other spotting I've had this month so pretty confident it really is AF this time - no big clots (sorry tmi) like usual but am putting that down to vit b making everything a little healthier in there. Either way I am excited that my LP made it at least 13 days no matter which day I ov'd :). Still might borrow your cane though nanna so she doesn't come back for a while! :grr:
> 
> Sorry to disappoint everyone - I know you were all hoping for a bfp for me as much as I was this month!
> 
> Hope you're all having a good morning!

Ditto....CD1....:cry:


----------



## Pauls_angel

At least we're in it together! You managed an extra LP day too - this month I'm up for looking on the bright side!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Is this cycle 4 or 5 for you ttc now? Cycle 4 for me but 3rd cycle charting.


----------



## Newbie32

Maybe your witch was just holding out for mine!!! Biatches.

This will be number 5 now...just have to deal with the frustration and try to bounce back as well as possible! Generally around O time i regain some positivity only to have it smashed to smitherines with the bloody witch!!!

Im due for a pap smear anyway, might be a good chance to book it for next week and just get it done!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> At least we're in it together! You managed an extra LP day too - this month I'm up for looking on the bright side!

Yeah in fact now that she has arrived it seems my LP has levelled out at 13 days this month and last month (with some spotting last month 13dpo), which is better than 11 i guess!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yeah our witches were def in kahootz with each other this month! My doc said that while 95% of couples fall pg within 12mths that the majority of those couples fall within 6-7 months with only a small % of the 95% falling either side of that. Hoping we'll both be in that small % but if not the chances are we'll both fall within the next 2-3 months.


----------



## Newbie32

I hope so Angel, for all of us!!! Im not a patient person at the best of times and i am quickly running out!!!!!

XX


----------



## Trying2b2mums

damn :witch: i hate her. It is good news about lengthened LPs!! Despite that, i hope that you three, 2woohoo, angel and :jo: have a good day!! 
mum2q- good luck staying away, hope you are productive!!
lisa- way to comment on everything, did you use a cheat sheet? :rofl: i'd have to, to be that good. Family drama sucks, but without family life would suck, so.. just gotta roll with it hey. 
Not sure what else I missed, but my apologies if i have overlooked anyone! 
Its a nice day up here again, i might actually get to my gardening...


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah now if Woohoo's witch is going to show, she may as well today as well, and then we can all start the first day of our pregnancies together!!!

Wonder if we'll all manage to O at the same time as well..syncronized duffering, another new olympic sport ;)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Yeah now if Woohoo's witch is going to show, she may as well today as well, and then we can all start the first day of our pregnancies together!!!
> 
> Wonder if we'll all manage to O at the same time as well..syncronized duffering, another new olympic sport ;)

:rofl: synchronized duffering bahahaha!


----------



## Pammy31

Newbie32 said:


> Yeah now if Woohoo's witch is going to show, she may as well today as well, and then we can all start the first day of our pregnancies together!!!
> 
> Wonder if we'll all manage to O at the same time as well..syncronized duffering, another new olympic sport ;)

And in this corner we have Sasha, Angel in our new sport syncronized Duffering!! lol

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

Edit: how does my chart look?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i wouldnt want to see the training sessions for that :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
but it would be super exciting for you all to be within days and get the good news and all together!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Well FX we can make it happen ladies!!

Angel & Woohoo - what day do you normally O on? Angel i know last month was a bit wacky for you, but is there a normal day?

Ive had 14, 13, 16 and then 13 again....


----------



## Pauls_angel

My first month charting was 17 then last month was 17 or 21 but I was sick both months so who knows really!


----------



## Pammy31

Sasha does my chart look ok?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Yep still got plenty but as per my post above won't be needing them for a few weeks!

BUGGER! xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Yeah now if Woohoo's witch is going to show, she may as well today as well, and then we can all start the first day of our pregnancies together!!!
> 
> Wonder if we'll all manage to O at the same time as well..syncronized duffering, another new olympic sport ;)

Sounds much safer than synchronised swimming, because I suspect in that sport if one drowns, the others have to drown too. 

I think I am due tomorrow. No sign today yet - other than the temp drop, which is a huge sign in itself - below coverline today.


----------



## lisamfr

Trying2b2mums said:


> damn :witch: i hate her. It is good news about lengthened LPs!! Despite that, i hope that you three, 2woohoo, angel and :jo: have a good day!!
> mum2q- good luck staying away, hope you are productive!!
> lisa- way to comment on everything, did you use a cheat sheet? :rofl: i'd have to, to be that good. Family drama sucks, but without family life would suck, so.. just gotta roll with it hey.
> Not sure what else I missed, but my apologies if i have overlooked anyone!
> Its a nice day up here again, i might actually get to my gardening...

Yes!!!! Cheat sheet all the way or by the time I get to the end I forget everything. I always get in trouble of leaving someone off. 

I am so looking forward to come up to gold coast for a break from this melbourne weather.


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> Sasha does my chart look ok?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

Yeah Pammy I am surprised it hasnt given you crosshairs...if i were you i would take out the positive opk from the start of the month and see if it puts them in then....just have a go and see what happens hun


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Well FX we can make it happen ladies!!
> 
> Angel & Woohoo - what day do you normally O on? Angel i know last month was a bit wacky for you, but is there a normal day?
> 
> Ive had 14, 13, 16 and then 13 again....

I had day 9 last cycle, which was bloody weird. 14 this month. Neither really seems right since I always had a 28 day regular as clockwork cycle till recently. So I'd suspect CD17 if my luteal period is 11 days. I guess we shall see this cycle! Hopefully we won't get to confirm that LP because this next cycle is the BFP one.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Love that positive thinking Amanda! :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lisamfr said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> damn :witch: i hate her. It is good news about lengthened LPs!! Despite that, i hope that you three, 2woohoo, angel and :jo: have a good day!!
> mum2q- good luck staying away, hope you are productive!!
> lisa- way to comment on everything, did you use a cheat sheet? :rofl: i'd have to, to be that good. Family drama sucks, but without family life would suck, so.. just gotta roll with it hey.
> Not sure what else I missed, but my apologies if i have overlooked anyone!
> Its a nice day up here again, i might actually get to my gardening...
> 
> Yes!!!! Cheat sheet all the way or by the time I get to the end I forget everything. I always get in trouble of leaving someone off.
> 
> I am so looking forward to come up to gold coast for a break from this melbourne weather.Click to expand...

hahaha, "in trouble for leaving someone off" I know what you mean! :) I use a cheat sheet sometimes, the electronic sticky note thingys i have on my desktop work for me. 
The weather up here is absolutely gorgeous, i admit a little windy in the mornings, but now and the afternoons are great, cooling down at night, but compared to what i know about melbourne weather you'll be right!!! :dance:


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> damn :witch: i hate her. It is good news about lengthened LPs!! Despite that, i hope that you three, 2woohoo, angel and :jo: have a good day!!
> mum2q- good luck staying away, hope you are productive!!
> lisa- way to comment on everything, did you use a cheat sheet? :rofl: i'd have to, to be that good. Family drama sucks, but without family life would suck, so.. just gotta roll with it hey.
> Not sure what else I missed, but my apologies if i have overlooked anyone!
> Its a nice day up here again, i might actually get to my gardening...
> 
> Yes!!!! Cheat sheet all the way or by the time I get to the end I forget everything. I always get in trouble of leaving someone off.
> 
> I am so looking forward to come up to gold coast for a break from this melbourne weather.Click to expand...

Yay - holidays!!! When are you going? Might be holiday baby time!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Positive steps taken today:
Finished updating my CV and applied for a job. 
Go, me!


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> damn :witch: i hate her. It is good news about lengthened LPs!! Despite that, i hope that you three, 2woohoo, angel and :jo: have a good day!!
> mum2q- good luck staying away, hope you are productive!!
> lisa- way to comment on everything, did you use a cheat sheet? :rofl: i'd have to, to be that good. Family drama sucks, but without family life would suck, so.. just gotta roll with it hey.
> Not sure what else I missed, but my apologies if i have overlooked anyone!
> Its a nice day up here again, i might actually get to my gardening...
> 
> Yes!!!! Cheat sheet all the way or by the time I get to the end I forget everything. I always get in trouble of leaving someone off.
> 
> I am so looking forward to come up to gold coast for a break from this melbourne weather.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay - holidays!!! When are you going? Might be holiday baby time!!Click to expand...


DH Parents are turning 60th in September and Oct it is also their wedding anniversary in September. So they wanted to celebrate & take the family away. My sister in law is due with her first baby in November so it&#8217;s just before she not allowed to board a plane. We are all flying up Thursday & they are all coming back on Sunday. So we thought we might just take the opportunity and stay the whole week. Since flights & accommodation had been paid for.


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Positive steps taken today:
> Finished updating my CV and applied for a job.
> Go, me!

YAY!!

Thats fab 2woohoo!!!

You will feel like a new person when you get out of there, im sure of it! 

XX


----------



## Pauls_angel

Love that this is panning out to be a better day all round! I am going to apply for a new job this week too but at the same school - an opportunity has come up to teach part time and be a part time chaplain - will be a great opportunity so figure it can't hurt to apply - no pay change just a different role. 

Lisa your holiday sounds great! Yay for them paying!

An thinking I need some panadol and a lay down as my temp is climbing again! Boo to being sick - seems I'm always sick lately!


----------



## Newbie32

Feel better Angel! You poor thing...at least you can take whatever drugs your body needs now without having to worry, i hope you're on the mend really soon xx

I think i have 66 work days left in this place before i am officially redundant, so i might have to get looking soon as well!

Is it normal for PMS/PMT symptoms to jump up just before the witch and then disappear on her arrival???? I havent paid a lot of attention to pms stuff before because im always a bitch and so its just normal hahahahaa Id be interested to hear tho...


----------



## lisamfr

sorry sasha I had a blonde moment...we are just going up to the gold coast!! First they were thinking of taking us on a boast curise but i am not to good on the boat. So they just changed it to QLD.
Plus they found out Meghann was pregnant.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay for new jobs - are jobs easy to come by in HR Sasha?


----------



## Pammy31

[/QUOTE] yeah Pammy I am surprised it hasnt given you crosshairs...if i were you i would take out the positive opk from the start of the month and see if it puts them in then....just have a go and see what happens hun[/QUOTE]

Yippee!! cd25 was my o'v day!! so why since this day have I been expierencing really tender nipples and rock hard or bloated lower abdomen??

Also I just realised DH and I bd'ed both the day of pos opk and the day after ov.....:blush:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

:)

Hope you have a ball Lise!!

Im waiting to hear back from DH about what will happen with our holiday. I feel like i need something solid to look forward to!

IF i happened to fall pregnant this cycle, and be due in May, Jan would be 4 months duffered, and im not sure if id rather stay in Australia (on the off chance that something bad happened, i dont know if id want to be as far away from home as Europe...)...

So i reckon if i say we stay in Aus, then i wont fall, and if i book Italy, then i will, cos that seems to be the way of life!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Yay for new jobs - are jobs easy to come by in HR Sasha?

I dont know...I've got a few girlfriends from school that went through uni straight after high school and got their degrees and have struggled since to get a foot inthe door in HR.

I fell into my role my accident and since ive been here for nearly 8 years i have no idea!!!

I have that many recruiter contacts that i have used for my own recruiting over the years, I am kinda hoping one of them can help me now!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

That's great Pammy :)

Typical :jo: murpheys law right! So book Italy get duffered have a great holiday and just make sure you get awesome travel insurance!


----------



## Newbie32

> Yippee!! cd25 was my o'v day!! so why since this day have I been expierencing really tender nipples and rock hard or bloated lower abdomen??
> 
> Also I just realised DH and I bd'ed both the day before and the day after ov.....:blush:

Hey Pammy - did you take out the pos opk and get the cross hairs? CAnt see your chart anymore in your siggie..

How many dpo does that make you now then? And :wohoo: re bd!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> That's great Pammy :)
> 
> Typical :jo: murpheys law right! So book Italy get suffered have a great holiday and just make sure you get awesome travel insurance!

suffered :rofl::rofl::rofl

Reckon that might be DH...

bahahahahahaha


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm sure 8 years experience has to help and that you'll find a job easily enough :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> That's great Pammy :)
> 
> Typical :jo: murpheys law right! So book Italy get suffered have a great holiday and just make sure you get awesome travel insurance!
> 
> suffered :rofl::rofl::rofl
> 
> Reckon that might be DH...
> 
> bahahahahahahaClick to expand...

Dodgy phone typo! Edited now ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> I'm sure 8 years experience has to help and that you'll find a job easily enough :)

I Hope so!

Otherwise i might have to be a 'stay at home mum' to two puppies!!! Im not sure what DH would think of that tho...


----------



## Pammy31

Sasha that makes me 5dpo. and does that mean I will have a longer cycle? cd34 is usually my cycle.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> :)
> 
> Hope you have a ball Lise!!
> 
> Im waiting to hear back from DH about what will happen with our holiday. I feel like i need something solid to look forward to!
> 
> IF i happened to fall pregnant this cycle, and be due in May, Jan would be 4 months duffered, and im not sure if id rather stay in Australia (on the off chance that something bad happened, i dont know if id want to be as far away from home as Europe...)...
> 
> So i reckon if i say we stay in Aus, then i wont fall, and if i book Italy, then i will, cos that seems to be the way of life!!!!

Its a hard decision isnt it. When is the latest you could book the Europe trip?


----------



## Newbie32

NIce cross hairs :)

How long is your LP normally? It will still be that long...so mine was 13 days this month and last month too...

14 is pretty common for people as well. so if yours was 14 days, then your cycle this month would be CD25 (o day) + 14 = 39.

:)


----------



## Pammy31

so that would make me a 25 day LP?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> :)
> 
> Hope you have a ball Lise!!
> 
> Im waiting to hear back from DH about what will happen with our holiday. I feel like i need something solid to look forward to!
> 
> IF i happened to fall pregnant this cycle, and be due in May, Jan would be 4 months duffered, and im not sure if id rather stay in Australia (on the off chance that something bad happened, i dont know if id want to be as far away from home as Europe...)...
> 
> So i reckon if i say we stay in Aus, then i wont fall, and if i book Italy, then i will, cos that seems to be the way of life!!!!
> 
> Its a hard decision isnt it. When is the latest you could book the Europe trip?Click to expand...


Im not sure...im guessing in the next couple of months to get reasonably priced tickets (generally cant just fly economy cause dh is 6ft4 or something and doesnt fit in the seats without his knees being smashed into the seat in front!!!

Given its winter over there though I cant imagine it would be super super popular time to go...


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> so that would make me a 25 day LP?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10766;467/st/20120718/o/19/l/34/dt/12/k/a91a/ttc.png
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

Nope, the Luteal Phase (LP) is the time from your ovulation day until your period starts, so just the second half of your cycle. It should always be about the same length.

The reason our cycles are different lengths sometimes is that the folicular phase, which is before O, can change month to month - which is what makes it hard to time the BD sometimes because we're always wondering when the O is coming!!!

Now that you are charting, you will be able to determine your LP - although if this is BFP month then you might not get to find out pammy!!!

FX for you xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

My DH is 6 ft 4 too whenever we fly we ask for the exit row as there is a bit more leg room :)

Pammy you won't be able to work out your LP until you get AF as LP. Is the number of days from ov til AF - hopefully you'll get your bfp this month though and won't need to find out!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Too quick for me again :jo:!!!


----------



## Newbie32

bahahahaha

:jo:s too quick for you!!!! 

bahahahaha

:rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> My DH is 6 ft 4 too whenever we fly we ask for the exit row as there is a bit more leg room :)
> 
> Pammy you won't be able to work out your LP until you get AF as LP. Is the number of days from ov til AF - hopefully you'll get your bfp this month though and won't need to find out!

:) Tall boys!!

I used to laugh at him about it until i was sat next to him on a flight somewhere and saw how squished up he was!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I see 2mums is doing it very tough on FB today!!! 

NOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisamfr

Just started getting cramping pains what the ?!?!?


----------



## Newbie32

The same as last week lise? Or more like O?


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> The same as last week lise? Or more like O?

feels like O but this morning OPK I only had one line very confused.


----------



## Pammy31

Thank you very much Sasha.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> The same as last week lise? Or more like O?
> 
> feels like O but this morning OPK I only had one line very confused.Click to expand...

Hmm...have you checked cm?

We can get cramps before, during and after o, for different reasons, so it might just be getting ready time for you!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hey now!!! I am a stay at home mum to two pups, and i do it very hard :blush: ok i dont, but its still 'work' persay :rofl: 

I say book to Europe, I'm tentative being so far away in the states in months 5-6, but like Angel said, just get super good travel ins...i never have in the past but i think im going to have to this time around. Do it, go on vay kay!!!! You'll be glad you did!!

p.s. it was a tough walk :jo: you and your cane couldnt have handled it :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

bahahahaha

You're right, i might have had to wheel out the motorised scooter for that one ;)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Back soon girls - me thinks me needs some more retail therapy!!!

XXX


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i tried desperately to find a job when i first moved over here, but being on a visa with work restrictions made that very tough, i did odd jobs, work i got through friends, piddly stuff, wasn't fun. Then our next visa got approved and work restrictions lifted, I tried again to get a job, worked in the NSW school district for a couple of terms, but then they restructured recently and thats gone. And then this last interview for my dream job that didnt pan out, then the call back for another job didnt work out, but apparently that all happened for a good reason. So now i am just a stay at home mum to our two pups and cat, but with OH working full time, and doing her masters that has her studying most nights and weekends, my workload at home got even more, so i am always busy, always doing something around here, and if i didnt i wouldnt want to know what our house would look like. I/we are blessed enough that i can afford not to go back to work at the moment, but there are some days when I would love a job outside the house, it gets lonely here sometimes, there are only so many conversations i can have with the four legged creatures! I wish you all the best of luck with your jobs, looking for work, etc etc.
Angel - that position you have just applied for sounds awesome, hope you get it!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Haven't quite applied yet but started writing the application letter on Tueday - it isn't due til monday :) am thinking I'll finsih writing it tomorrow when hopefully I am feeling a little better. 

Sounds like you need a project to work on 2mums to keep you busy... are you into sewing or scrapbooking or anything like that?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Thats a good idea, ya never know what you write when you're not feeling well. I'll keep my FX for you, seems like an ideal position! 
I do love scrapbooking, i have three i'm working on right now, as well as totally re doing the garden for spring, weeding, taking all the old mulch out, and laying weed mat, re mulching, moving plants to different pots, pulling out old trees and plants i dont like anymore, and working on getting my vege garden started. Also, even though i dont check in every time, i go to the gym a lot to get out of the house. I have a few more projects I want to start in a few months, like refinishing some old furniture and stuff as well. Also playing travel agent for myself and OH, working out our vacation, going from LA to Seattle to San Fran to Vegas to LA back to Brissy, and all the in between is keeping me busy at the moment too.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sounds like you're sorted 2mums! I love scrapbooking too - I like gardening - as in the planting and re-planting - am less keen on the weeding part though! Am a little scared of creepy crawlies and tend to squeal every time I see a bug, a worm or a spider!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucy I have been thinking of other projects for your business too - you could make buntings to match the quilts you make and maybe some applique bibs or t-shirts... just a thought :) Hope you're having a good day - have missed you this morning! xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yeah i hate the weeding, thats the bit i've been avoiding, was my chore today, but went walking and laundry instead. I am not a fan of the bugs either, i spray before i start working and have to have my gloves on and use the tools to get any webs and stuff, that bit is not fun!! Luckily, my animals spend a fair amount of time out there so we dont get occupied by much, they all get scared away! 
I think Lucy could sell her quilts too, they are so cute, and so many people are going that way now, have more personalized home made quilts, they add something that a store bought doona doesnt!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies! 

Angel- that job does sound like a good opportunity!!! sorry about the :witch: but welcome to the first day of your pregnancy!!!! :flower:

Newbie- hows that motorized scooter working out for you?!? Hehe may need to get one of those myself!! How was the retail therapy? Plan the vacay! Sounds amazing and welcome to the first day of your pregnancy too!!! Xoxo

2 mums- I loooove walking my pups and know all too well about how about having conversations with them! :shy: when is your scan??? I am soooo excited to see :oneofeach:!!!!! Eeeeeek!!!!:wohoo:

Pammy- Fx'd this is your month!!!:happydance:


Everyone else, hi!!!! :hi:I am working a ton this week, work the next 2 days so I will most likely be MIA, :nope: work really cramps my style! Booooo


Hope everyone has a great rest of the week!!! Xoxo


----------



## Rosie_PA

And how could I forget to say hi to Melainey ?!?!?!!

:flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

rosie- they dont talk back, its great :rofl: and they're great listeners!!! scan is tomorrow but not convinced we'll see anything, according to an online calculator bc my cycle is around 32 days im only just at 6 weeks- if we're lucky, but we're too impatient to wait longer so depending may have to go back in a week or two. 
Haven't seen Melainey today, hope she's feeling ok, and not out burying a body or anything :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

Ok 5 dpo. Normal after O queasiness. But an unusual stabbing pain on the left ovary area.... ohh geez the nausea is getting worse!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345611600z4z24z2z20.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> The same as last week lise? Or more like O?
> 
> feels like O but this morning OPK I only had one line very confused.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...have you checked cm?
> 
> We can get cramps before, during and after o, for different reasons, so it might just be getting ready time for you!Click to expand...

Thanks Sasha sorry just got back from lunch. I hope you are right and tonighs OPK will have two line FX


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Girls!!!

I love shopping. Lucky i dont do it very often cos i cant be trusted.

I just went and tried on four dresses...one of them i picked up in a size too big (which is lucky in the end) because i then couldnt choose between them so i bought the other three.

BAD girl. Early birthday present to self? Im not sure what DH will think about that!!!!

:blush: oops.

Hi rosie cheeks :) 

2mums i am partially envious of you, but I think that after a period of time i would probably send myself mad as well if i didnt work...the way the employment market is at the moment it can be really tough to find work thats close and convenient and exactly the hours etc we are all looking for, but i sure dont think you have too much time on your hands the way you are always out and about on FB!!!


OOOOOH - the scan is tomorrow isnt it?????? WOOOHOOO!!!

Have i mentioned today that you girls are ace?

much love xx


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> The same as last week lise? Or more like O?
> 
> feels like O but this morning OPK I only had one line very confused.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...have you checked cm?
> 
> We can get cramps before, during and after o, for different reasons, so it might just be getting ready time for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sasha sorry just got back from lunch. I hope you are right and tonighs OPK will have two line FXClick to expand...

:)

CM might give you more info too hun x


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies...I'm Baaack!! :) missed you all! 

I've just read through like 20pages so I'll say a bit to each of you (hope I remember & don't leave anyone out!!) 

Angel...glad you're starting to feel better! Yay for drugs...bummer AF showed up though! At least now you know though & you can move on! Have thought about bunting too, it's cute & looks great in kids rooms! I've had intentions of making some for over Maggie's cot for ages!! 

Newbie...book the holiday, if you get pregnant this cycle you'd be 4months - PERFECT time to fly for most people! I flew to the UK at 8weeks and back at 12weeks. I was lucky to not having even the slightest sickness so it was all good. But you can deal with sickness and flr most people they find something that's helps them get on with life as normal! the plane trip is the worst but I reckon I'd rather feel queasy on a plane trip than fat & uncomfortable!! Also if you don't happen to get pregnant before then (hopefully you will of course!!) then it'll be a great trip to take your mind off TTC! :) 
Sorry AF got you too! :( 

Pammy...stop obsessing about your nipples LOL!! No one knows why they are sore, time will tell! Fx'd you'll get your BFP then you'll know that's what's caused it! :)

Number2, mum2Q, sorry I can't remember what you lovely ladies wrote!! I'm crap I know...:(

I had a really good friend over for lunch today (she lived opposite us in our block of flats until about 3months ago!) It was lovely to see her but she's 10weeks pregnant & it was pretty tough. She came off the pill around the time we started TTC and they've been NTNP, but the first month she charted they got pregnant again! I'm pleased for them but I just feel like everyone around me has to just look at their hubby & get knocked up! When she left 3 other ladies from our building went out to see her (they are pregnant too...ones due in December & the other two are due in January!) and they stood around chatting comparing pregnancies etc. I just wanted to cry, we started trying before all of them & it just got to me! :(


----------



## Trying2b2mums

rosie- how did DH like his anniversary cake? Did you get most of it like you thought :haha: looked good!! and the bubbly! jealous!!! :) 

:jo: i used to drive myself mad, but that was when i was unfamiliar with the area and stuff, now i can barely get everything done in a day i want too. I have my own car, used to have a scooter, OH made me get rid of it bc i fell and nearly died one too many times, but I get out of the house in one way or another every day, thats made a huge difference. 
Your shopping sounds very successful!!! Awesome! I think an early gift to yourself is ok, I also think a F U to :witch: pressie is ok as well, i mean we need something to make the day better when she rocks up!! Also, a new dress for you might as well be a gift for DH too!!! ;) I can justify almost any purchase, if you ever need help, ask! I shop too often to not be able to justify it all!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

Thanks LLPM....I guess I will not worry about putting my symptoms on here if it anoys you so much.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

my beloved scooter, my first mode of transport when i moved over here!! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7052.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Trying2b2mums

llmp- :hugs::hugs::hugs: that does suck!! And it must be so frustrating! I still think it will happen for you, when the time is right, and i know your religion allows you to think like that too, and although I differ in my thoughts, for you - I am sure He has a plan for you, and will bless you with that 3rd bub when He knows the time is right! I know it doesnt seem fair, and at this point i'm kinda like the pot and kettle, but it seemed like everyone i knew or have ever known had recently gotten pregnant, 3 of my friends gave birth this week alone, its hard to watch, but in time you will have your perfectly completed family and a beautiful sibling for maggie and poppy!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Trying2b2mums said:


> rosie- how did DH like his anniversary cake? Did you get most of it like you thought :haha: looked good!! and the bubbly! jealous!!! :)
> 
> :jo: i used to drive myself mad, but that was when i was unfamiliar with the area and stuff, now i can barely get everything done in a day i want too. I have my own car, used to have a scooter, OH made me get rid of it bc i fell and nearly died one too many times, but I get out of the house in one way or another every day, thats made a huge difference.
> Your shopping sounds very successful!!! Awesome! I think an early gift to yourself is ok, I also think a F U to :witch: pressie is ok as well, i mean we need something to make the day better when she rocks up!! Also, a new dress for you might as well be a gift for DH too!!! ;) I can justify almost any purchase, if you ever need help, ask! I shop too often to not be able to justify it all!!! :rofl:

He liked it, he only had 1 piece, but I only had 3....I'm lying I had 4 but who's counting :shy:

Ok so if any of you are squeamish quit reading............



I had a dirty old man at work tonight who told me he eats his scabs and I almost vomited on him!!!!!!!! Omg! What is wrong with people!?!??!? Just had to share with someone cause DH is squeamish and would be sick if I told him so I've been holding it in all night!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> my beloved scooter, my first mode of transport when i moved over here!! :rofl:

Love it!

I have a vespa scooter too (in the garage....since i got my mini i must admit i havent been on it!!) but they are great fun.

I could try that with DH (re the justifications...but most likely these dresses for work so hardly for him!!!!!!

Nice to see you back LLPM! Those situations are really tough and i feel for you xx I dont have a lot of pregnant women around me (other than everywhere at work and one girl in my netball team) but it certainly can test us out! 

Re this trip, You might be right girls...just need to get the go ahead from DH and it might be italy for the start of 2013...(and if not, Byron - and that still wouldnt be too bad plus then wouldnt have to leave my little furbabies behind!!)

Stupid tennis nights always leave me soooo tired on Thursdays....

My accupuncture man has been on holidays in China and he gets back tomorrow and i am seeing him in the afternoon and i cant wait. I am going to tell him its all his fault that i have been a crazy crying cow this week. Maybe he needs to readjust my personality with his needles!!!!


----------



## LLPM

Thanks 2mums! :) you always have sweet words to say! 

Pammy...sorry I re-read what I wrote & it didn't sound nice! It doesn't annoy me, I just meant we don't know & it's too early for it to be a symptom of anything really! I know how easy it is symptom spot and believe it really means something! I've even convinced myself I'm pregnant a time or two...it hurts when you realise it's all made up in your head! I just don't want you to be disappointed if its not your month because at this stage in your cycle it's 50-50 chance! :) :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> rosie- how did DH like his anniversary cake? Did you get most of it like you thought :haha: looked good!! and the bubbly! jealous!!! :)
> 
> :jo: i used to drive myself mad, but that was when i was unfamiliar with the area and stuff, now i can barely get everything done in a day i want too. I have my own car, used to have a scooter, OH made me get rid of it bc i fell and nearly died one too many times, but I get out of the house in one way or another every day, thats made a huge difference.
> Your shopping sounds very successful!!! Awesome! I think an early gift to yourself is ok, I also think a F U to :witch: pressie is ok as well, i mean we need something to make the day better when she rocks up!! Also, a new dress for you might as well be a gift for DH too!!! ;) I can justify almost any purchase, if you ever need help, ask! I shop too often to not be able to justify it all!!! :rofl:
> 
> He liked it, he only had 1 piece, but I only had 3....I'm lying I had 4 but who's counting :shy:
> 
> Ok so if any of you are squeamish quit reading............
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dirty old man at work tonight who told me he eats his scabs and I almost vomited on him!!!!!!!! Omg! What is wrong with people!?!??!? Just had to share with someone cause DH is squeamish and would be sick if I told him so I've been holding it in all night!!!!!Click to expand...

Oh sweet rosie cheeks that is VILE.

Did you send him away on pure principal????


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> my beloved scooter, my first mode of transport when i moved over here!! :rofl:
> 
> Love it!
> 
> I have a vespa scooter too (in the garage....since i got my mini i must admit i havent been on it!!) but they are great fun.
> 
> I could try that with DH (re the justifications...but most likely these dresses for work so hardly for him!!!!!!
> 
> Nice to see you back LLPM! Those situations are really tough and i feel for you xx I dont have a lot of pregnant women around me (other than everywhere at work and one girl in my netball team) but it certainly can test us out!
> 
> Re this trip, You might be right girls...just need to get the go ahead from DH and it might be italy for the start of 2013...(and if not, Byron - and that still wouldnt be too bad plus then wouldnt have to leave my little furbabies behind!!)
> 
> Stupid tennis nights always leave me soooo tired on Thursdays....
> 
> My accupuncture man has been on holidays in China and he gets back tomorrow and i am seeing him in the afternoon and i cant wait. I am going to tell him its all his fault that i have been a crazy crying cow this week. Maybe he needs to readjust my personality with his needles!!!!Click to expand...


You do acupuncture?!?! I've been think about it a lot lately, I definitely need a personality adjustment these days, I'm def a cranky pants! Is it expensive? Does it hurt? Do you think it helps?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ohhh rosie!!! saying stop reading if you're sqeamish , is like saying don't look down, the first think i do is look down!! :rofl: so of course i kept reading !! :sick: :rofl: I agree with :jo: send him away on principle!!! ewwww!!! 

Yeah :jo: go to Italy, or Byron, although its not Italy, it is gorgeous!!! And plenty of places for your pups to stay too!! Oh work dresses, c'mon you couldnt have bought one slutty one :rofl: Tell your acupuncture man to do the fertility points too, i was going to do that at the end of this year, i know of a few people it works on, i love acupuncture! Loving my osteo more now though, bc she's 90% covered by medicare :haha: 

Llmp- i have high hopes for you and your family!!! always keeping my fx for you :hugs:

edit: rosie acupuncture doesn't hurt, its amazing, try it!!! see if your medical will cover it, great for fertility too, and mood!!


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> The same as last week lise? Or more like O?
> 
> feels like O but this morning OPK I only had one line very confused.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...have you checked cm?
> 
> We can get cramps before, during and after o, for different reasons, so it might just be getting ready time for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sasha sorry just got back from lunch. I hope you are right and tonighs OPK will have two line FXClick to expand...
> 
> CM might give you more info too hun xClick to expand...

:)

Yes, I have been doing that every day same time. But I feel like a bimbo its confusing lol not to worry this month just going to dance my feet off and see what happens.


----------



## Newbie32

I had two bike crashes last year in ATB in Melbourne, and in the second one i tore a tendon in my shoulder....Its not healing itself and ive been told the only way i can fix it is with surgery (which i want to try to avoid because i cant be armless for 12 weeks which is the recovery time from this type of surgery...) 

So...as I am sports obsessed and have insisted on continuing to play tennis & netball, the pain was really really bad, and a friend recommended i try accupuncture to help.

Ive never looked back! William (my accupunture man) does a fair bit of massage as well, and then uses the needles, and also something called cupping (which leave ugly purple circle bruises on you!!!) but it doesnt hurt. He sticks the needles in and i am asleep within a few minutes (and also burns some 'chinese herbs' which smell a little suspicious to me but im sure are all above board!!!)

Its about $60 and i go every week, dh reckons i am mad with the amount of money ive spent on keeping myself exercising over the past couple of years...when my knees were bad i was getting cortisone injections into both knees every three weeks in the lead up to ATB Just so i could ride! Mental eh?

YEP!!! I be crazeeeee...


----------



## lisamfr

trying2b2mums said:


> my beloved scooter, my first mode of transport when i moved over here!! :rofl:

sexy


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> The same as last week lise? Or more like O?
> 
> feels like O but this morning OPK I only had one line very confused.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...have you checked cm?
> 
> We can get cramps before, during and after o, for different reasons, so it might just be getting ready time for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sasha sorry just got back from lunch. I hope you are right and tonighs OPK will have two line FXClick to expand...
> 
> CM might give you more info too hun xClick to expand...
> 
> :)
> 
> Yes, I have been doing that every day same time. But I feel like a bimbo its confusing lol not to worry this month just going to dance my feet off and see what happens.Click to expand...

Do you only check cm once a day? I find mine changes through the day....although my fingers probably should spend a bit less time up there checking!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Thats it girl! Cant go wrong with that option!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> I had two bike crashes last year in ATB in Melbourne, and in the second one i tore a tendon in my shoulder....Its not healing itself and ive been told the only way i can fix it is with surgery (which i want to try to avoid because i cant be armless for 12 weeks which is the recovery time from this type of surgery...)
> 
> So...as I am sports obsessed and have insisted on continuing to play tennis & netball, the pain was really really bad, and a friend recommended i try accupuncture to help.
> 
> Ive never looked back! William (my accupunture man) does a fair bit of massage as well, and then uses the needles, and also something called cupping (which leave ugly purple circle bruises on you!!!) but it doesnt hurt. He sticks the needles in and i am asleep within a few minutes (and also burns some 'chinese herbs' which smell a little suspicious to me but im sure are all above board!!!)
> 
> Its about $60 and i go every week, dh reckons i am mad with the amount of money ive spent on keeping myself exercising over the past couple of years...when my knees were bad i was getting cortisone injections into both knees every three weeks in the lead up to ATB Just so i could ride! Mental eh?
> 
> YEP!!! I be crazeeeee...

ok well you are crazy and going to need a lot of work done later, :haha: but the herbs, the cupping all that is normal and super helpful!!! As you know obviously. $60 a week isnt bad! The cortisone injections though.... not ideal :jo: your poor knees, they are/were trying to tell you something you crazy crazy broad!! :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lisamfr said:


> trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> my beloved scooter, my first mode of transport when i moved over here!! :rofl:
> 
> sexyClick to expand...

oh Lisa, you have no idea, should have seen me with the helmet on, nearly irresistible :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> The same as last week lise? Or more like O?
> 
> feels like O but this morning OPK I only had one line very confused.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...have you checked cm?
> 
> We can get cramps before, during and after o, for different reasons, so it might just be getting ready time for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sasha sorry just got back from lunch. I hope you are right and tonighs OPK will have two line FXClick to expand...
> 
> CM might give you more info too hun xClick to expand...
> 
> :)
> 
> Yes, I have been doing that every day same time. But I feel like a bimbo its confusing lol not to worry this month just going to dance my feet off and see what happens.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you only check cm once a day? I find mine changes through the day....although my fingers probably should spend a bit less time up there checking!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Thats it girl! Cant go wrong with that option!!!Click to expand...

Yeah I do it same time every day but sometimes do it more. I'll just dance.


----------



## Pammy31

No I would like to be pregnant but I am not worried if AF turns up. I asked about the sore Nipps as the fact during my cycles when I was 17 I had it but now all of a sudden I have it at 30? I am a little confused. Sorry for snapping every time I try and track my body during LP and up to O it changes and gives me something different.... argh!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: between checking your cm and chatting here.... how do you get any work done?!?!? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lisamfr

Trying2b2mums said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> my beloved scooter, my first mode of transport when i moved over here!! :rofl:
> 
> sexyClick to expand...
> 
> oh Lisa, you have no idea, should have seen me with the helmet on, nearly irresistible :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::Click to expand...

I thanks that but I cant really thank that can I :shrug:


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> I had two bike crashes last year in ATB in Melbourne, and in the second one i tore a tendon in my shoulder....Its not healing itself and ive been told the only way i can fix it is with surgery (which i want to try to avoid because i cant be armless for 12 weeks which is the recovery time from this type of surgery...)
> 
> So...as I am sports obsessed and have insisted on continuing to play tennis & netball, the pain was really really bad, and a friend recommended i try accupuncture to help.
> 
> Ive never looked back! William (my accupunture man) does a fair bit of massage as well, and then uses the needles, and also something called cupping (which leave ugly purple circle bruises on you!!!) but it doesnt hurt. He sticks the needles in and i am asleep within a few minutes (and also burns some 'chinese herbs' which smell a little suspicious to me but im sure are all above board!!!)
> 
> Its about $60 and i go every week, dh reckons i am mad with the amount of money ive spent on keeping myself exercising over the past couple of years...when my knees were bad i was getting cortisone injections into both knees every three weeks in the lead up to ATB Just so i could ride! Mental eh?
> 
> YEP!!! I be crazeeeee...
> 
> ok well you are crazy and going to need a lot of work done later, :haha: but the herbs, the cupping all that is normal and super helpful!!! As you know obviously. $60 a week isnt bad! The cortisone injections though.... not ideal :jo: your poor knees, they are/were trying to tell you something you crazy crazy broad!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah! Thats what the surgeon for my knees said too. He said my body wasnt (structurally), well specifically my knees werent, built for cycling. but thats ok, cos he's altered both knees now and problem is gone!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> :jo: between checking your cm and chatting here.... how do you get any work done?!?!? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

bahahahaha

I have two monitors....one has this page and the other my work!!!!! Oopsies!!

I do get to work at about 6.30am though, so still manage to get enough done!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lisa- you can thank me all day long, i'll take it :rofl:

:jo: good on your surgeon, i still feel bad for your knees, and your shoulder!!! No wonder you have a cane and scooter :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

yeah you would get some work done between 6:30 and when we all show up!! haha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hey if we keep chatting and creating more little boxes, it will take Melainey forever to catch up 

:holly::rofl::holly::rofl::holly::rofl::holly::rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Poor Melainey ....and poor shell (who did ask us to try not to chat too much today so it wouldn't take her too long to catch up)... poor ladies - sorry we are not intentionally making your lives difficult :)


----------



## Newbie32

Well angel isnt anyway .......


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Newbie32

BTW - its 1PM IN WA NOW

Get up melaineypop!


----------



## Newbie32

Ah...i can see you now Melaineypop! Good girl xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Am contemplating a little baking when i get home later girls...any suggestions??? I need some inspiration...


----------



## Melainey

MORNING LADIES &#8211; Or should I say Afternoon hahaha!! My gosh you ladies talk and talk and talk hehehehe :holly: :flasher: Ok so here it goes :)
 
Newbie :jo: Sorry about the witch :cry: :hugs:

Number2 &#8211; Also sorry about the witch :cry: :hugs: God she&#8217;s a pain in the ass!! Goodluck on the job applications :happydance: yep you are a crazy lady :winkwink: 

Mum2Q &#8211; No he hacked my bebo account (before facey) and read my emails and saw something that was something to do with him or his Ex missus (My ex best friend ) but he didn&#8217;t like it! So he disowned me! He never actually told me completely why! But when he got over his broken heart he got over it so I assume it was something to do with the ex bitch of a friend (who disowned me? ) I swear I am a nice person haha people take advantage of me all the time tho haha! But we are all good now and he is the one I miss most cause we were really close before I left ! :cry: Tried to convince him to come with me too but he is a home bird haha!

I have also always hung around with the older generation! (except school friends which are all female/ Catholic girl school haha) But my baby is as immature as they get haha but it&#8217;s different with him I suppose! And it&#8217;s not his fault as he has bad ADHD haha!!

Lisa &#8211; Hahaha maybe we should!! My dh would die if I asked him hahaha Glad Audrina is feeling better x

Angel &#8211; Sorry about the witch showing her ugly face :cry: Hope you get the new job :hugs:

Pammy - chart looks good! 5DPO :happydance:

2mums &#8211; I hear you on the job restictions :cry: I am still on them and I am finding it extra hard this time around and I don&#8217;t think that DH gets that! (maybe he does but who knows) Everything that I think Oh I may be able to do , You have to be a resident to do it :cry: It makes me really angry and sad at the same time! 

Rosie cheeks - :hi: x :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: Hope work isn&#8217;t too stressful :hugs: My brother used to eat his scabs hahaha!! Used to that kinda stuff :winkwink: haha

2mums - Mmmmmm Burying bodies hey :winkwink: hehehhe Oh and I cant wait for your scan results :happydance: Soooo excited x Love the scooter :rofl: hahahaha

LLPM &#8211; Glad to see you :happydance: Oh and I know what you mean about everyone being pregnant haha and they all seem to do it so esily but it will be our turn soon :happydance:

As for me ladies - I thought I was on the mend but I woke up this afternoon (12.30ish haha) feeling like poop! been having very weird dreams too haha so maybe that's something to do with it? What is the deal with the dreams I am having lately hhahahaha They are too weird! Anyway I think I will continue on with my anibiotics (Rosie cheeks will be glad to know haha) ALso last night I was peeing an awful lot! Does anybody else pee a lot around O? And Idon't think I will O this month! My temps are all over the place! Very low this morning! 

Love you all you chatter boxes xxx


----------



## Pammy31

Newbie32 said:


> Am contemplating a little baking when i get home later girls...any suggestions??? I need some inspiration...

Hmm anzac cookies. Then send em to Perth W.A. for me!! lol

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

muffins, cupcakes, bundt cake, mud cake, blueberry muffins, lemon poppyseed muffins, lemon cake, angel food cake with strawberries, croissants, scones, bacon and avocado muffins.... umm anything, but you have to mail me whatever it is!!!! 
I'm hongry!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Oh and :jo: I meant to mention your holidays :) Have fun Europe is so much fun I miss it so much! And LIsa you have fun too in QLD :) :happydance:

x


----------



## Melainey

2mums - you are HONGRY - is that a pregnancy thing when you are really hungry and horny at the same time??? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

:) Pammy :)


----------



## Newbie32

BAHAHAHAHAHA Melaineypop!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Bacon and avocado muffins???

By crikey the woman really is duffers!!!

I might settle for apple and raspberry i think....for us 'normal' folk...

Maybe the muffins might distract DH from the new dresses...


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> Am contemplating a little baking when i get home later girls...any suggestions??? I need some inspiration...

Lemon and raspberry cream cakes 

Melted butter, to grease 
200g Woolworths Select Stem Ginger Cookies 
30g butter, melted 
60ml (1/4 cup) Grand Marnier 
160g (1/2 cup) lemon curd 
250ml (1 cup) Pauls Double Thick Custard French Vanilla 
2 eggs, separated 
300ml ctn double cream 
Fresh raspberries, to serve 
Raspberry meringue 
2 egg whites 
1/4 tsp cream of tartar 
100g (1/2 cup) caster sugar 
1/4 cup fresh raspberries, mashed

This sound nice....I just looked it up I have never made it.


----------



## lisamfr

Method
Line a baking tray with baking paper. Brush the insides of six 7.5cm-diameter, 6.5cm-deep pastry rings with melted butter and line with non-stick baking paper. Place on the tray. 

Process the biscuits in a food processor until fine crumbs form. Add the butter and Grand Marnier. Process until well combined. Divide among prepared rings. Use the back of a spoon to press the biscuit mixture to form a base. Place in the freezer for 1 hour to chill. 

Combine the lemon curd and custard in a bowl. Fold in the egg yolks. Whisk the cream in a separate bowl until soft peaks form. Fold into the custard mixture. 

Whisk the egg whites in a clean dry bowl until soft peaks form. Gradually fold into the custard mixture. Spread the mixture over the biscuit base. Freeze for 4 hours or until firm. 

To make the raspberry meringue, beat the egg whites and cream of tartar in a clean, dry bowl until firm peaks form. Gradually add the sugar, beating well after each addition, until meringue is thick and glossy and almost all the sugar is dissolved. Beat in the raspberry. 

Wrap a warm tea towel around 1 pastry ring. Press to remove the frozen cake. Repeat with remaining cakes. Transfer to serving plates. Remove the paper. Top each cake with raspberry meringue. Use a blowtorch to colour and lightly brown. Serve with raspberries.


----------



## LLPM

I agree with pammy... ANZAC biscuits are the way to go!!


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Method
> Line a baking tray with baking paper. Brush the insides of six 7.5cm-diameter, 6.5cm-deep pastry rings with melted butter and line with non-stick baking paper. Place on the tray.
> 
> Process the biscuits in a food processor until fine crumbs form. Add the butter and Grand Marnier. Process until well combined. Divide among prepared rings. Use the back of a spoon to press the biscuit mixture to form a base. Place in the freezer for 1 hour to chill.
> 
> Combine the lemon curd and custard in a bowl. Fold in the egg yolks. Whisk the cream in a separate bowl until soft peaks form. Fold into the custard mixture.
> 
> Whisk the egg whites in a clean dry bowl until soft peaks form. Gradually fold into the custard mixture. Spread the mixture over the biscuit base. Freeze for 4 hours or until firm.
> 
> To make the raspberry meringue, beat the egg whites and cream of tartar in a clean, dry bowl until firm peaks form. Gradually add the sugar, beating well after each addition, until meringue is thick and glossy and almost all the sugar is dissolved. Beat in the raspberry.
> 
> Wrap a warm tea towel around 1 pastry ring. Press to remove the frozen cake. Repeat with remaining cakes. Transfer to serving plates. Remove the paper. Top each cake with raspberry meringue. Use a blowtorch to colour and lightly brown. Serve with raspberries.

Sure sounds better than 2mums bacon and avocado muffins!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

If you have left overs I'm only a 25 min drive away - will happily help you finish them off :)


----------



## Newbie32

:)

I also think i might have earnt the right to a glass of wine after work tonight too...there has to be some upside to that stupid :witch:...


----------



## lisamfr

What was wrong with my Lemon and raspberry cream cakes... :(


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hey! my 'MIL' makes the bacon and avo muffins, i thought they'd be gross, turns out to be really good, well they are when she makes em, ive never tried. But fine, just stick to your "normal afy" muffins :rofl: and you damned glass of wine...not like i want any or anything :rofl: 
melainey- hahahahahaha yeah i like that combo, but no i get it from my black friends in calif, always saying they're hongry, i'm saying it outloud with the cali accent but you cant hear me :wacko: 
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
lisa- those sound damn good. 
angel, after you get your serve, i'm only about 8 hours north if your up for a road trip, i dont mind leftovers :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> What was wrong with my Lemon and raspberry cream cakes... :(

LOL!!!

Nah, they sound nice lise  Im actually getting a blow torch for my birthday (watch out when im mad DH...) so maybe once i get that!!! Plus i dont have four hours tonight...i think that ones a weekend baking experience ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi all!! Thanks for keeping the chatter to a minimum like I asked...............................

Sorry to all who got a visit from the witch!! 

Nana, last month I got super angry, snappy, upset, moody for about a week before AF, went away as soon as she got me and then I got super upset on about cd 6 for a couple of days. As for the glass of wine, sounds great! This month, I'm just being naughty! I have had a home brew or 2 with dh almost every night this week, I just think fuck it, I'm not pregnant yet, why not. I'm having a 'me' month where I'm just doing what I like! 

Number 2, good luck with job!

2 mums, nice scooter! Good luck with your scan!

Llpm, welcome back!!!!!!!! Sorry about those preggy ladies upsetting you! 2 mums and Ginny ate the only ones we like! Haha

Rosie. Yyuuuuukkkkk. Eeeewwwww. Lol glad that wasn't said to me at work lol

Lisa, I check cm about 3 times a day at least! Lol ff says you should check about that many times and record the most fertile so you don't miss an opportunity! You'd be surprised how much it changes. 

Pammy, nice chart!

Melainey. Funny how friends come and go. Family stick around at the end if a shitty time! 

Haha I had a weird dream last night.... I had a dream that I was in the shower and was using the running water to.... Umm.... Pleasure myself. Lol then I was in bed and I tried temping and couldn't get a temp cos I was too wet, but couldn't stop touching myself. Was frustrating! Lol

Very very strange one!!! Haha


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> What was wrong with my Lemon and raspberry cream cakes... :(
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Nah, they sound nice lise  Im actually getting a blow torch for my birthday (watch out when im mad DH...) so maybe once i get that!!! Plus i dont have four hours tonight...i think that ones a weekend baking experience ;)Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> hey! my 'MIL' makes the bacon and avo muffins, i thought they'd be gross, turns out to be really good, well they are when she makes em, ive never tried. But fine, just stick to your "normal afy" muffins :rofl: and you damned glass of wine...not like i want any or anything :rofl:
> melainey- hahahahahaha yeah i like that combo, but no i get it from my black friends in calif, always saying they're hongry, i'm saying it outloud with the cali accent but you cant hear me :wacko:
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> lisa- those sound damn good.
> angel, after you get your serve, i'm only about 8 hours north if your up for a road trip, i dont mind leftovers :haha:

:) I have very fond memories of Tweed :) My grandparents on my dad's side (both deceased now unfortunately) lived up there and we visited every year... what a fun drive that was from Melbourne with my bitch of a sister being a pest in the back seat!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Lucy I have been thinking of other projects for your business too - you could make buntings to match the quilts you make and maybe some applique bibs or t-shirts... just a thought :) Hope you're having a good day - have missed you this morning! xx

Good idea. The things that I have bought from little business run by mums at home have been 
- lots of different bibs - I like them with pockets for catching stray food. Especially love the ones with PUL in them, so the inevitable mess doesn't seep through to their clothes
- personalised shirts and onesies with applique words or animals
- swimming bags made from PUL to carry wet towels / swimmers


----------



## Pammy31

yuck avocado!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

BAHAHAHAHAHA

you CRACK me up mum2Q!!!!!

Seriously, you have the best stories, whether they are from your past or from your dreams.....simply gold!!!

I am not particlarly fussy with a drink here and there before O...its afterwards where if we are out and about and there is alcohol involved that im really careful - but given we can do trying to do this for potentially a year or even longer i am not giving it all up just yet!


----------



## Melainey

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Melainey. Funny how friends come and go. Family stick around at the end if a shitty time!
> 
> Haha I had a weird dream last night.... I had a dream that I was in the shower and was using the running water to.... Umm.... Pleasure myself. Lol then I was in bed and I tried temping and couldn't get a temp cos I was too wet, but couldn't stop touching myself. Was frustrating! Lol
> 
> Very very strange one!!! Haha

That wasn't a dream was it :winkwink: You remembered my stories about how I LOVE shower heads hehehehehehehe

Yeah family are there for life :) Even if I did offend said brother again the other day telling him he needs to lose weight ( I did it for his own good as heart disease runs in our family and dad Had like 10 heartattacks vefore he died!! ) and he didn't like that hahaha I mean I need to lose weight and I am trying EVERYTHING and it just doesn't happen foe me! Hopefully one day it will just fall off hahahahaha!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

mum2q- yeah sorry we had a chatty kind of day!! :) enjoy your brew, i agree with you! Do you until you cant!! 

:jo: i dont mind tweed at all, its not san fran, la, or long beach, but its nice to be in a quiet little town where everyone smiles and says hi. Just right next to all the good beaches and not too far away from the big city to do stuff on nights and weekends!! So, when can i expect my bakery delivery!!! :haha:


----------



## number2woohoo

Rosie_PA said:


> I had a dirty old man at work tonight who told me he eats his scabs and I almost vomited on him!!!!!!!! Omg! What is wrong with people!?!??!? Just had to share with someone cause DH is squeamish and would be sick if I told him so I've been holding it in all night!!!!!

That made me snort. LOL.


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Do you only check cm once a day? I find mine changes through the day....although my fingers probably should spend a bit less time up there checking!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Bahahahaha! Double snort!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Am contemplating a little baking when i get home later girls...any suggestions??? I need some inspiration...

I'm all for the easy. Cleaners slice - named because the recipe was from my mum's cleaner at work.

1 cup SR flour
1 cup coconut
1 cup sugar
1 cup sultanas or mixed fruit
2 eggs lightly beaten
125g melted butter

mix it all together and bake in moderate oven till golden. Think it's 20 to 25 mins. Hey I am doing this one from memory you know. Easiest one to whip up when you find out someone's coming for afternoon tea in half an hour because it takes only a minute to prepare!


----------



## lisamfr

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Am contemplating a little baking when i get home later girls...any suggestions??? I need some inspiration...
> 
> I'm all for the easy. Cleaners slice - named because the recipe was from my mum's cleaner at work.
> 
> 1 cup SR flour
> 1 cup coconut
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 cup sultanas or mixed fruit
> 2 eggs lightly beaten
> 125g melted butter
> 
> mix it all together and bake in moderate oven till golden. Think it's 20 to 25 mins. Hey I am doing this one from memory you know. Easiest one to whip up when you find out someone's coming for afternoon tea in half an hour because it takes only a minute to prepare!Click to expand...

Sounds like something I can cook. I am a little spoilt DH is the cook in our house.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha Melainey, I think that's where I got it, and the crazy temping from sash. Lol yeah I started out strict as, treating my body as a temple, but a year on, I just think for this month, screw it!


----------



## Melainey

LIsa - My DH is the cook most of the time :) But lately I had to start cause I don't have a job nd I suppose it's the right thing to do haha! He keeps saying "i'll make a house wife outa you yet" and I am like eh................................................. NO hahaha!!

2Q - :winkwink: hehehehe

Yeah I say fook it if you are not pregnant then go for it! I personally gave up alcohol a while back only because I had a problem with it haha! So I decided that none is best for me (well every now and again like once a month I may have a few which suits me fine, I don't like just having a few ya see my problem is once I get the taste I want MORE andMORE and MORE haha must be the Irish in me!)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning/afternoon girls,

NEWBIE & ANGEL: :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: so sorry for CD1 it sucks big time but this is just day one of your pregnancy.

*CALLING ALL GIRLS*...... I am having a delemia and I need HELP!!!!! 
I have a MASSIVE ( and I mean massive 450 people) wedding to attend tomorrow and decided to give this fake tan thing a go. So I asked the girls at work (I am a pharmacist) how to apply the tan. So all week I have been exfolitating and moisturising adn doing everyting I should. SO last night I applied the tan thinking how good am I only to wake up this morning with skanky hands and feet. They are all blotchy. The rest of my arms and legs etc are pretty good if I do say so myself. So never having used fake tan before how do I get rid of it from my hands/feet???? It is called "Rockstar" (not sure if you can get that brand in OZ) it is suppose to be the naturalist looking and natural products but its one of those put it on and it will wash off eventually tans. I know there is wash on/wash off tans but the wedding is in a marquee and the weather is shite. Yesterday was the worse in 26yrs with gale force winds and rain.... :( I googled and it said olive oil and lemon juice and to exfoliate but has anyone else had this problem and what did you do??? The cosmetic girls are off on a course today so I can't ask them. 

This wedding is a DH family wedding. Actually the girl getting married came to OZ for ours. I was there yesterday helping fold napkins, making paper pompoms and put things around the place. It looks ah maaaazzzziiinnngggg. Totally beautiful. Of course money is no object and I have bets with DH that there will be a firework display and I heard a rumour that doves are getting let off at the church. 450 people can you imagine it???? Oh and a FREE BAR (thank god for AF i can now take advantage of it LOL). Watch out on facebook over the weekend as I will put up pics for sure!! 

But now that my delemia is out there LOL how is everyone's day going? I had another 30 odd pages to read seeing I was out of action yesterday so I am just catching up on the news now.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

2woohoo that slice sounds good, and like Lisa said, sounds like something i could make as well. I used to be a great baker, then i stopped bc i ate it and gained weight, And i jsut havent gotten the hang of it over here, you have different flours, different temps, different measurements, etc... 

I cut out all the alcohol too, and now its amazing how I crave a glass of red or just one icy cold beer... never had an issue with alcohol, but also never was in a state that i flat out couldnt have any either, and i dont deal well with ultimatums, :haha:


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> LIsa - My DH is the cook most of the time :) But lately I had to start cause I don't have a job nd I suppose it's the right thing to do haha! He keeps saying "i'll make a house wife outa you yet" and I am like eh................................................. NO hahaha!!
> 
> 2Q - :winkwink: hehehehe
> 
> Yeah I say fook it if you are not pregnant then go for it! I personally gave up alcohol a while back only because I had a problem with it haha! So I decided that none is best for me (well every now and again like once a month I may have a few which suits me fine, I don't like just having a few ya see my problem is once I get the taste I want MORE andMORE and MORE haha must be the Irish in me!)

That's why DH said to me. I told him when I am home on maternity leave I'll learn how to cook. I had 9 month off work and didnt cook once. :blush:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> LIsa - My DH is the cook most of the time :) But lately I had to start cause I don't have a job nd I suppose it's the right thing to do haha! He keeps saying "i'll make a house wife outa you yet" and I am like eh................................................. NO hahaha!!
> 
> 2Q - :winkwink: hehehehe
> 
> Yeah I say fook it if you are not pregnant then go for it! I personally gave up alcohol a while back only because I had a problem with it haha! So I decided that none is best for me (well every now and again like once a month I may have a few which suits me fine, I don't like just having a few ya see my problem is once I get the taste I want MORE andMORE and MORE haha must be the Irish in me!)

HAHAHAHA you are sooo Irish :)


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Kiwi 

I am sorry I can't help you with it as I never really used it too much! Maybe bleach? I hate bleach as I drank it once when I was a kid so I have never actually tried this but heard it helps? hahahah

Oh and of course about the Irish thing but you see being half German made me more of an alcoholic hahaha!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> :hi: Kiwi
> 
> I am sorry I can't help you with it as I never really used it too much! Maybe bleach? I hate bleach as I drank it once when I was a kid so I have never actually tried this but heard it helps? hahahah
> 
> Oh and of course about the Irish thing but you see being half German made me more of an alcoholic hahaha!

Being 1/2 German is the beer monster in you. Being 1/2 Irish is the whiskey in you!!! LOL
AA meetings here you come LOL :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi- i never have faked tan either, blessed with my brown skin from my fam, haha, but... my first thought was maybe go to a salon and see if they can help even it out! Best of luck!!!! :)


----------



## Melainey

Hahha Oh I know! My mother was so worried when I was growing up! (Started drinking at 11) hahaha But meeting Daniel helped me out! We were alcoholics together when we first met and now I very rarely drink and he used to drink every day a few beers but even now I have kinda calmed him down :winkwink: hehe we were obviously meant to meet :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Um...gloves and boots???

I've only ever successfully gotten fake tan off by scrubbing, seriously. And that hurts!


----------



## Newbie32

Well fuck it. Just cracked myself a pear cider. At least it's a nice day outside for it!


----------



## Melainey

Good on ya :jo: Don't start going crazy and throwing that zimmer frame around when drunk now ya hear :winkwink:


----------



## Newbie32

All good, will only swing my cane about a bit ;)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> All good, will only swing my cane about a bit ;)

Swing away Newbie! :flower: And after you have done that take the cane and beat the crap out of the :witch: for me as well adn use your empty bottle as well. Because of her I am having a fake tan drama! Beat her black and blue and tell her we don't want to see her for at least 10mths!! :nope:


----------



## Melainey

Well that's allowed :winkwink: I've been swinging a lot around lately too I don't know what's up wth me haha! Maybe it's being cooped up in the house all day! haha 

At the moment I am working out a good Diet plan for myself - Taking into consideration my PCOS I suppose I really need to do something haha! (pcos may be the reason that none of the other techniques have worked) So gona try cut out all of the following!

1. Stripped Carbohydrates (listed as sugar, flour, enriched white flour, white
flour, enriched bleached flour, enriched wheat flour, wheat flour, semolina flour,
white rice, maltodextrin, glucose, high fructose corn syrup (HFCS), fructose,
sucrose, dextrose, and levulose)
2. Artificial Sweeteners (listed as Splenda (sucralose), NutraSweet (aspartame),
Sunette (acesulfame K), and Sweet &#8216;N Low (saccharin)
3. Added Caffeine in soft drinks and energy drinks (a few cups of green tea or
coffee each day are fine)
4. High Saturated Fats (also listed as partially hydrogenated oils and trans fats)
5. MSG (also labelled as monosodium glutamate)
6. Excess Alcohol (if you must, one to two drinks per week)
7. Excess Salt/Sodium in chips, crackers, canned food items, pickles, various
cheeses, pretzels, condiments, and salted nuts.

And some other stuff too :) :happydance: Going to be HARD but well worth it cause I know if I can lose weight I will get that baby that I really want :happydance: Just thought I would share with you lovely ladies :happydance:

x


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Well GOOD LUCK Melainey. I am sure you will be fine with this new health plan. It can't hurt. 

THis could be a good chapter for our TTC book? Foods and diets we all tried.


----------



## Melainey

Good Idea Kiwi :) :happydance:

How is my wonderful Country doing? :sad:


----------



## Newbie32

I wouldn't last five minutes on that diet melaineypop!!!

I would die.


----------



## Melainey

Haha I quite possibly will too! But you are lucky that you do not need to diet :happydance: Eating healthy (well what I thought was healthy) Is not working for me :cry: So I need to take drastic measures... BUt sure I willhave to wait till all the food is gone in the house before I can start hehehe :winkwink:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

sounds good melainey! good luck, i could do it minus the carb catagory! we'll support you!! i think anything is worth a good go for at least awhile to see if it works!! If it doesnt work, i say we re-create our senior formal and get you all drunk...worked for heaps of girls our niece knows :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Thank you 2mums :happydance: 

I am kinda hoping it doesn't so you can get me drunk :winkwink: hehehehe :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Woohoo!!!

I say let's go for option number two ;)


----------



## number2woohoo

Number2 says she might get tanked herself tonight.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

MELAINEY: your country is doing fine. 
* In Dublin yesterday there was a big homecoming for the all the Irish Olympic athelets. It was pissing rain and wind (mini hurricane) but so many turned out to congratulate them. It was lovely to see. Katie Taylor and the boxers got the biggest cheers (I guess they were the ones with the medals). 
* The weather is shite, though this morning it looks like it might be a nice day. It is sitting a cool 15c in Limerick at the moment. 
* X Factor starts this weekend which is shite as it means christmas is only 3mths away. Fair City is STILL on tv and I am still to watch an episode. :) and from what I can tell no new chocolates have been introduced. If you ever want a care pack be sure to drop me a line and I can send some goodies over. I know what its like to miss the little things :) LOL
* Kilkenny plays Tipperary in the semi final of hurling this weekend. Winner will play Galway in the final. Yep Galway beat Cork in the last semi final to make it through. They (Galway) are playing brilliant. I would love to see Galway/Tipp All Ireland final. Cork plays Donegal and Dublin plays Mayo in the semi finals of the Football. 
* Ireland is still in a recession and plane loads are still leaving Dublin airport full of people moving abroad for work. Limerick is still stab city. Cork is still full of langers. Every county except Dublin is still full of culchies. 

And I think that is about all the news i can remember :) LOL


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Quick opk question. It says to leave it 10 mind to get the result, I looked at about 4 or 5 then had to go out. I came back about 2 hours later and it's positive. I'll do another, but just wondered if you think I should take it as positive??? My one from yesterday still says negative, just wondering your thoughts?


----------



## Newbie32

I reckon that's pos luv, my pos ones stay pos, neg never get pos :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry shell, no idea about opk's as I've never used them!

Kiwi I've only ever had luck removing fake tan by exfoliating but I have heard that using a tinted moisturiser can help to even out a fake tan... worth a try maybe???

My mummy just called in and bought me ice cream to cheer me up while I'm sick... gotta love mums!

Lisa and Amanda thanks for your recipes - I love cooking!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Quick opk question. It says to leave it 10 mind to get the result, I looked at about 4 or 5 then had to go out. I came back about 2 hours later and it's positive. I'll do another, but just wondered if you think I should take it as positive??? My one from yesterday still says negative, just wondering your thoughts?

It sounds postive to me as well. But do another to be sure. And then get cracking :sex: LOL 
OPKs are positive on your 2 highest LH levels so even though yest was neg today can still be positive. Once you get your positive you have to :sex: in the next 48hrs.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

getting you all drunk it is, i shall love it, you say when and where, and i'm there with bells on and maybe nipple tassles too-(what i always say i'll be wearing if im excited about something) :rofl: :drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:
angel- yummm, your mum sounds like my new fav!! :) 
mum2q- :sex::sex::sex: just in case!!! :haha:


----------



## Pammy31

booo hoo i have ten days before i can drink..... only 5 dpo...


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy you might have nine months!!!!

Number2, I'm with you!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks girls. Yeah, I know it can be neg then pos straight away, it worked well last time, the only thing is I didn't look at them afterwards last time, so just unsure about the time I left them. I'll test again, but will record it as pos anyway. Had a temp dip this morning, do maybe I will ov today/ tomorrow! Hope so!! Yeah I told hubby to look out, I might shave my legs for the occasion! Haha


----------



## Pammy31

you go girl.... get some. :sex:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Yeah I told hubby to look out, I might shave my legs for the occasion! Haha

makes all the difference i reckon!! plus would be a nice thing to do :rofl: such a pain though isnt it!!! :haha: FX!!!!!!!!!!!!

so i'm still hungry, bc apparently i'm being denied baked goods from granny over there, salmon and vege it is then, sadly no zucc, for dinner!!! Would really like something out, maybe tomorrow night!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Yeah I told hubby to look out, I might shave my legs for the occasion! Haha

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Bahahaha! Love it!

Hopefully this will be it - you are certainly due for ov! Praying for a sticky little eggy and strong swimming :spermy:!!!

Pammy I am hoping you won't be drinking for 9 months too!


----------



## Pammy31

thank you ladies... i wonder what reaction i get from DH if i end up duffered. hmm


----------



## Pauls_angel

Surely he won;t react badly given he is open to not using protection... I'm sure he'll be stoked... scared no doubt ... but happy :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Updated the first page - and renamed the thread - again - I think you'll all like it and be able to find it :)


----------



## Newbie32

I have never laughed so hard!!!!!

Angel you are hilarious!!!!

Go mum2q, careful pulling out the big guns (shaving legs) I prefer to leave those till I want something (like a new bike!!!!!)

Hahahahaha. 

Still cannot get over what a lovely group we have here, just tops 

Love you all xxx

Ps, my muffins smell amazing and taste a treat! Only a nine hour drive for you to collect 2mums...


----------



## Newbie32

As if people wouldn't already think we were mental reading this, now we have a thread title to match!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I can smell your muffins from here! Must be nearly dinner time - getting hungry - which is a nice change after little to no appetite for last 2 days!


----------



## Pammy31

enjoy the muffins Sasha.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I reackon most people will probably just think that 'duffered' os a common place Aussie word - bahahaha!


----------



## Pammy31

love the name change.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

9 hours, that only means 18 loo stops, i could do it in a day!!! :wohoo: 

:rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahaha xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks pammy ;)


----------



## LLPM

Haha love it Cathie!! :) 

On my own again tonight...feel like eating some REALLY bad food! But I've gone for a 45min power walk with my girlies in the pram for the last 3days and don't want to undo it all! (just by the way for those that want more than one kid Phil & Teds are the best!!) I use mine everyday!! :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LOVE the new name!!! You should also add at the end of it (2 BFP's so far!) then people will be encouraged that us Aussies are a fertile bunch!! haha

edit: off to bed. sewwt dreams girlies!! I may check in again later, if not, will see you all in the morning!!! xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> LOVE the new name!!! You should also add at the end of it (2 BFP's so far!) then people will be encouraged that us Aussies are a fertile bunch!! haha
> 
> edit: off to bed. sewwt dreams girlies!! I may check in again later, if not, will see you all in the morning!!! xxx

Oooooh...rumpy pumpy time!!!

Hahahahaha xx


----------



## LLPM

It is soooo quiet on here tonight! Hope you catch that eggy mum2Q! We need a BFP very soon on here...


----------



## Newbie32

I know!!

Where are you crazy batches!!

Number2? Drunken?

Melaineypop? 2mums? Pammy? Angel? 

Anyone??

Hahahaha xxx


----------



## LLPM

Haha...I keep checking on and my Facebook is having a spaz for some reason! Lol. Dum-de-dum! I spend waaaay too much time online. 

Angel...btw I'm 24 now! Just don't want you looking blonde on the front page...:p


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm still here for a moment. Dh has killed my mood. I set up our room all nice ready to give him a nice massage, was about to get in the shower and shave my legs, then he was like ok, so do you wanna do this now and get it over with? Then said he didn't want a massage or he would fall asleep and he wants to do stuff in his man cave tonight. 

So I hopped in the shower and haven't shaved my legs, put my nice underwear on the floor so he could notice that I'd thrown it there instead of wearing it, and he just opened the cupboard over the top of it and didn't even notice. 

I try to make it fun & nice for him... I don't know why I bother!

Anyway, off to make a baby, in the least romantic way possible!!!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lol sorry Lucy I will update the front page now! Plus I am blonde so no harm done :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Bummer Shell - men just don't get it sometimes!


----------



## LLPM

Now worries!! 

Oh mum2Q, poor thing! That sucks. :( Hope he comes around! I was always like "I want our babies to be made during a romantic time, not just a quickie!" haha. I'm not sure whether either of the girls were and it really doesn't matter...but you know you want it all to start in a nice enjoyable moment! Lol


----------



## LLPM

Anyone else having issues with FB? Mine won't open at all on either iPad or iPhone?!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nope but haven't tried on either the iPhone or iPad today only the laptop


----------



## Pauls_angel

Just tried on my iphone and FB was really slow - maybe its an apple app problem???


----------



## LLPM

Yeah! Maybe a combination of crappy Internet and apple issues!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hey I was clearing out a cupboard the other day packing and found a bag of clothes I was going to send to vinnies - would you like me to get Paul to drop it to your house instead so you can use the fabric from the clothes? Not baby clothes or anything but there maybe something useful in there??? No worries if you're not keen but he works in leichhardt so it wouldn't really be out of his way :)


----------



## LLPM

Hey that'd be great - as long as it isnt too much trouble?! I can PM you my address if you like?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sounds good - will either be tomorrow or monday :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Well he redeemed himself! Best orgasm EVER!!! Haha and now I have time to do my own thing. Lol I guess we're all winners in the end. Lol didn't take much to get me back in the mood! Hehe


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl: went to catch up, and in the span of 3 min reading Mum2Q was going for :sex: then bitching about hubby not in the mood and not having any then the best orgasm ever!!! :rofl: but very happy for you!!!
no problem on my lappy with FB
i've been looking at travel ins... not looking good, so i shall stop and just stay here and FB :haha:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning Selina :hi:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha yes, esPecially cos it's so quiet here tonight lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

FB is just as quiet! Everyone must be captivated by other things tonight!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

was a funny read, i enjoyed it, hahaha. but fx for catching that egg, and im convinced a good orgasm really helps!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Every single night I'm about to say my goodbyes and jayney pops up!! Bad timing!! Hope you're well today!!

Oh, I have the cutest story! My 3 year old nieces have been playing with my sisters bouquet from my wedding (she was bm) and today they were playing and one of them ran away, turned around and threw the bouquet over her head to the others. Then they kept swapping. Wanna be just like Aunty shell! Haga soo cute!!


----------



## Newbie32

So tired!!!

Sorry ladies, gotta snooze xx

Much love xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I had never known that, before I thought well if it's just going to be sex on the run, doesn't matter as long as he has a good time. Lol now, I always tell him to wait for me. Not that he doesn't anyway, he's always been good like that, always takes care of his lady. Lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> So tired!!!
> 
> Sorry ladies, gotta snooze xx
> 
> Much love xx

I won't be far behind! Night! Xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yeah def more important for you to have the good time, wait no, i take that back, obviously both are much needed :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
night :jo:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nighty night :jo: sleep well! xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> yeah def more important for you to have the good time, wait no, i take that back, obviously both are much needed :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> night :jo:

Haha yes, I think his part is V important. Haha he came back in to bedroom just before and said 'honey, I think we did it that tine' and gave me a high five lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> yeah def more important for you to have the good time, wait no, i take that back, obviously both are much needed :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> night :jo:
> 
> Haha yes, I think his part is V important. Haha he came back in to bedroom just before and said 'honey, I think we did it that tine' and gave me a high five lolClick to expand...

yes i had forgotten, please excuse me :haha: 
that is super cute!!! he's such a winner!!!! yay for baby making!!!! FX


----------



## Pauls_angel

Am heading to bed too ladies - still feeling quite sick so am hoping an early night will help. Lucy am happy for you to PM me your address and I'll get paul to drop those clothes round to you :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

g'night angel hope you feel better in the morning!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Night angel! Get better!!! Sleep tight xxxx


Edit: I'm going to follow suit. Night chicks!! Love to you all! I'm going to dream about something great to entice this little eggy out of hiding!! Xxxx


----------



## SJayne22

Hi guys! Sorry only just got round to actually posting! Had my nails done to distract myself from being sad!

Sorry about the witch newbie and angel! We can kick her arse this month! Mum2 - loving the posts! Yay for best o ever! I'm loving sexy time at the moment so I know how you feel! Maybe the tension helped!

How is everybody else if anybody is still up?

Love to all xxx


----------



## SJayne22

Hi kiwi,

How are you today?


----------



## LLPM

I'm off to bed too ladies! Sorry to run off jayney - Hope you have a lovely day! 

Did anyone is Aus watch one born every minute US tonight? Oh my goodness could not stop crying when that girl gave her twins to that couple! Amazing!!


----------



## SJayne22

Don't worry it will be easier next week! Sleep tight xxx


----------



## Melainey

Kiwi &#8211; Thank you for the update :happydance: Really hope you get that tan sorted :happydance: And thank you for the offer of a care packet, mummy is onto it and will have one on the way in the next 2 weeks :happydance: xx

Mum2Q &#8211; I know what you mean about the whole romance thing! Hopefully he will cop on :hugs Men are so dumb sometimes :hugs: xxx Oh ORGASM hey :winkwink: heheheh I got one tonight too hehehe

Lucy - :hi: hello x

Selina - :hi: Hey :happydance:

I was busy cleaning and cooking etc ... And also bust with other stuff :winkwink: hehehe I have been in such a horrible mood tonight and I do not know why!! Just snapping at DH for nothing? Also just coughed and nearly peed myself hhahaha maybe a UTI or something! 

Night you lovely ladies <3 xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Mum2Q...Oh, a Big O... would be lovely to be in bed with a post-coital glow but night shift calls again. Hey but I got to watch the Assange asylum announcement live, so that was interesting.

Trying - good luck for the scan Friday. I'll be sleeping all day but will log on tomorrow night & hope to read about what you saw and how exciting it all was.

Pammy - I'm same DPO as you I think (I'll have to check the front page & see). I know how easy it is to obsess at this stage. I am having twingey feelings today but now I think about it, it's probably the fibre from last night's meal working, hahahaha.

LLPM - yummy recipe, i wonder if it would work under the grill as I don't have a blow torch.

Kiwi - try exfoliating with a foot scrub as it's pretty coarse. But I think you might be stuck with funny coloured hands. Is it an after-5 wedding? You could wear cute little gloves, very retro!

Well I've just started work so I'd better actually kick on and do some of it! Night y'all!


----------



## SJayne22

Calling on all your expertise? Please! How would be the best way to get a sim card in oz? I have an unlocked phone but who would be best to go with? Just realised as will need to speak to estate agents. Thanks in advance if anyone has any advice? Xxx


----------



## Melainey

Telstra is the best for coverage throughout Australia :happydance:


----------



## SJayne22

Melainey said:


> Telstra is the best for coverage throughout Australia :happydance:

Thank you!! Xx


----------



## Melainey

You are very welcome :hugs: x


----------



## Pammy31

holly crap my temp is 37.10....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## LLPM

Looks good pammy!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Could be implantation Pammy - praying it is! They say there is a dip or a rise at implantation - if you temps stay high then it is a good chance it is the latter xx

P.s you're up early today!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning!! 

2muns, good luck for scan today!! 

Jayney, I Agree with Lainey- telstra is best for coverage. You can go to a telstra shop, but you can also buy sim cards from a post office, some coles supermarkets sell them too. You will need to have your license to buy one. That's if you want ore paid, which I recommend until you get set up properly, then you might like to get a plan bundle to include house phone & Internet or something like that. I am still pre paid, I find it's easy, plus I can't spend what I don't have. Lol 

Pammy, I have high temps like that too after o. Hopefully yours means something! 


Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yes praying all goes well today with your scan 2mums! Can't wait to hear your results! What time are you having it done?


----------



## Newbie32

Morning Everyone 

I hope everyone has a great Friday and cant wait to hear back on 2mums scans!

Looking good Pammy!!!

Much love xx


----------



## Newbie32

Wheres your chart gone Angel?


----------



## number2woohoo

Morning. Home sick today. Absolutely covered in hives. Think it might be stress related as I don't get allergies to anything! Temp up again today but think it's because I am sick as I feel crampy. 
Can't wait to see how that scan goes 2mums. xo


----------



## Newbie32

Oh you poor thing number2!

I hope you are feeling better soon hun xx


----------



## lisamfr

Morning Girl,

Love the new name Angel :p

Hope you better soon 2woohoo

Yay got a smiley face on the digi OPK last night & another one this morning really exciting just hope I get another one tonight so we can :sex: again! So the crampy I was getting yesterday were a good sign thanks again Sasaha 

Hope everyone is having a great Friday! I am just about to start cleaning the house yay fun day a head for me. I have two crazy dogs running around the house & a toddler pulling all her clothes out from her draws!! So time for me to go....

Good luck 2mum2


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hives are not fun! Praying that you have a calm and relaxing day and that they go away quickly!

:coolio: :jo: should have known you'd be the first to notice my missing chart! I decided to lay low this month as we are ntnp while packing and moving in with in laws etc - am still temping but not wanting to obsess over it this month so just recording them so I know when i ov but not charting per say - hope that is ok with everyone!


----------



## Newbie32

I will be sad, but i do understand hun xx

Yay for O Lise!!!! Hope you caught it!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry Sasha! I know how much you like stalking!!! I'm definitely sticking around though! And if by some strange chance laying low results in a bfp you will be the first to know! :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Got a feeling this is your month Lisa! Xx


----------



## LLPM

I understand that angel! I've done it a few times, I found it more frustrating that I didn't know exactly when I O'd but if you're keeping up with your temps you'll know! I've half wondered whether to do that myself, take my temp everyday but not record them, just remember what they were, the overall flow of the chart is so easy to obsess about! 

Wahoo Lisa.... Hope you catch that eggy! We have a few people in the TWW now don't we? 

It still feels like AGES till I ovulate! I'm on CD13 so probably another 11days at the earliest (unless this vitex works really well and brings it forward...I can hope!!) I hate having silly long cycles!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucy - how frustrating - another 11 days seems ridiculous - at that rate I'll ov around the same time as you! Praying the vitex works super fast and that you ov by the end of the weekend! Really hoping this is your month hun xx


----------



## Pammy31

Pauls_angel said:


> Could be implantation Pammy - praying it is! They say there is a dip or a rise at implantation - if you temps stay high then it is a good chance it is the latter xx
> 
> P.s you're up early today!

I am up at 0430am Perth time mon to fri. I hope it is fxed.... ohh Peter bought me orchids and jewelery last night.... :blush:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

:)

All good Angelcakes! Hopefully the ntnp will get your duffered!!! I have heard many a story of that happening...

So glad its Friday. Very much in need of some r&r this weekend!!! 

xx


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM that will put you around the same time as me & number2 (unless she is duffered now.....just saying....) as well!

So could very well be the 4 of us waiting it out together next time...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Wouldn't that be nice! All 4 of us falling together! ...and a few others just before us who are already in the 2WW! BFPs all round! :wohoo:!!!


----------



## Pammy31

Newbie32 said:


> I know!!
> 
> Where are you crazy batches!!
> 
> Number2? Drunken?
> 
> Melaineypop? 2mums? Pammy? Angel?
> 
> Anyone??
> 
> Hahahaha xxx

Gettin' flowers and jewelery!! :blush:


----------



## LLPM

Yeah, it's so frustrating having really long cycles! I have to wait an extra week than the average person....at least ill appreciate it when we stop having kids. Less periods sounds good!


----------



## Pammy31

:woohoo: I love my DH 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie
 



Attached Files:







orchids.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pammy they are beautiful! Love the colours! What a sweet guy :)


----------



## Pammy31

This is the Saphires... he bought me.... sooo happy. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie
 



Attached Files:







saphires.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lovely! Is blue your favourite colour? Is it for your anniversary?


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> I know!!
> 
> Where are you crazy batches!!
> 
> Number2? Drunken?
> 
> Melaineypop? 2mums? Pammy? Angel?
> 
> Anyone??
> 
> Hahahaha xxx
> 
> Gettin' flowers and jewelery!! :blush:Click to expand...

Lucky girl!!!!


----------



## lisamfr

Pauls_angel said:


> Hives are not fun! Praying that you have a calm and relaxing day and that they go away quickly!
> 
> :coolio: :jo: should have known you'd be the first to notice my missing chart! I decided to lay low this month as we are ntnp while packing and moving in with in laws etc - am still temping but not wanting to obsess over it this month so just recording them so I know when i ov but not charting per say - hope that is ok with everyone!

That is TOTALLY FINE hun. That's why I am not charting & temp I don't want to obsess over it. Opk work fine for me. xx


----------



## lisamfr

Pauls_angel said:


> Got a feeling this is your month Lisa! Xx

I hope sooo please, please,please!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Everything crossed for you to lise xx


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> Everything crossed for you to lise xx

How is your day going Sasha?


----------



## Pammy31

Pauls_angel said:


> Lovely! Is blue your favourite colour? Is it for your anniversary?

Umm aparently he has been planning to do this sweet thig for me as soon as he got his Tax refund.... so sly... I love it.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## lisamfr

Hey Girls,

I have created a private, close secret group on facebook. 

Only members see the group, who's in it, and what members post.

Please let me know if I have forgot someone & if so I am truly SORRY.

If you can think of a better please title that wont give anything away that would be great.


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Everything crossed for you to lise xx
> 
> How is your day going Sasha?Click to expand...

Today is MEH!!!

I actually have a terrible headache, but luckily its a short day for me as I have a couple of appointments this afternoon including accupuncture - so i will get him to fix it!!!

Hows yours hun?


----------



## Newbie32

YAY!!! Great job Lise!!!

xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Good work Lisa! I will check out the FB page a little later on :)

Sasha sorry your day is meh! Hopefully it will improve :)


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Everything crossed for you to lise xx
> 
> How is your day going Sasha?Click to expand...
> 
> Today is MEH!!!
> 
> I actually have a terrible headache, but luckily its a short day for me as I have a couple of appointments this afternoon including accupuncture - so i will get him to fix it!!!
> 
> Hows yours hun?Click to expand...

Its almost the weekend you cant have a headache. I hope they can fix it for you so you can enjoy teh weekend. 

Done half the cleaning around the house. Audrina just gone down for a nap. So I thought I jump on here see how everyone is doing and open the group on facebook too.


----------



## Newbie32

I reckon as soon as i get out of this office it has a good chance!

It looks like such a nice day out there as well today...

xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yeah looks lovely outside - although I am pretty comfy on the lounge in my pj's watching a chick flick and munching on Tim tams :) feeling a tad better today but still exhausted - hopefully the sugar hit will help with that :)


----------



## lisamfr

Enjoy it then. As you not missing much in Melbourne the weather isn't nice today very cold and raining on and off but hey what's new that's melbourne for ya xx


----------



## lisamfr

Pauls_angel said:


> Yeah looks lovely outside - although I am pretty comfy on the lounge in my pj's watching a chick flick and munching on Tim tams :) feeling a tad better today but still exhausted - hopefully the sugar hit will help with that :)


I havent got out of my PJ's yet. Glad to hear your feeling a little better too.


----------



## Melainey

Good Morning Ladies :happydance:

Pammy &#8211; Temp looking good ,Yay for presents :happydance:

Mum2Q &#8211; Re the plan with tesltra , They still won&#8217;t give me one and I have been pre paid with them for well over 2 years haha fookers!! :rofl: How are you? x

2mums &#8211; Hope the scan goes well xx

2woohoo &#8211; Sorry about the hives, and the homesickness :hugs: Hope you get better soon x

Lisa &#8211; Well done on the facey page :happydance: :flasher: Hope you catch that eggy, plenty of :sex: for you hehehehe

Angel &#8211; We understand about your chart :hugs: 

LLPM &#8211; I hear ya on the long cycles :cry: Hoping we both O early this month :hugs:

WOW ladies it is QUIET in here today :happydance: didn&#8217;t have that much to catch up on :happydance:

As for me,&#8230; Well temps still allllll over the place haha I reckon it&#8217;s to do with me being sick or the fact that I am not going to bed till very very late hehehe :rofl: Also my cervix was low firm and open yesterday which I don&#8217;t have a clue why? Normally after O it goes like that bit I obviously haven&#8217;t Od Yet .. 

Anyway I cannot wait until 2mums gets back from her scan :hugs: What time is the scan at does anybody know???

Much love to you all xxx


----------



## Melainey

Also ROSIE CHEEKS - we miss you :cry: Hope everything is ok in work xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Haven't heard from 2mums all day - I asked the same question about the time of her scan... hopefully Amber and her OH are having a lovely relaxing morning brunch together before their scan and will return soon with great news for all of us! Praying for you hun! Update us soon xx


----------



## Melainey

Yeah Angel hopefully they are :happydance: 

:jo: I forgot to mention you in my post :winkwink: Wuv you!! x


----------



## number2woohoo

Having a very quiet day here. Sitting on the lungeroom floor building a toy box at the moment! Went to doctor, he agreed it is stress related hives, gave me a certificate to cover me till Wednesday so I am having a few days off. 
Popped in to see if 2mums has reported back. Hope all is ok there!


----------



## Melainey

Hope you enjoy your few days off :)

Ok Michelle - We were all thinking that you should start a facebook page :) :happydance: You can even use an alias and only add us BnB girls as friends :happydance: 

x


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Hope you enjoy your few days off :)
> 
> Ok Michelle - We were all thinking that you should start a facebook page :) :happydance: You can even use an alias and only add us BnB girls as friends :happydance:
> 
> x

Yep, we all too a vote and it was unanimous!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies! No crazy scab eating old men tonight! Thank goodness!!! 1 more day then 3 glorious days off!!! 

:jo: i made an appt to see acupuncturist on Monday! I can't wait!!! 

Pammy- lucky girl, love surprises!!

Melainey! :flasher: see you have been :coolio: my FB!!! Love it! 

2mums- did you get a glimpse of :oneofeach: yet?!?!


Angel- I understand about ntnp, maybe being at the I laws will be your lucky charm :thumbup:

Number2- ugh! Hives are awful! Hope you feel better soon!! Are you itchy????

Lisa- love the new FB page!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Also can someone forward me the paper kiwi wrote that everyone was talking about a few days ago, must have been working that day and missed it


----------



## Melainey

Glad you didn't have to deal with any scab eating monsters Dawn :winkwink: Ohhhh how nice to have 3 days off you must be so stolked :happydance: Havey you got anything planned??? Oh and yes I love stalking :winkwink: YOu are so pretty :)

x


----------



## Melainey

Was it the fertility thing?If so what is your email and I will send it to you :happydance:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> Glad you didn't have to deal with any scab eating monsters Dawn :winkwink: Ohhhh how nice to have 3 days off you must be so stolked :happydance: Havey you got anything planned??? Oh and yes I love stalking :winkwink: YOu are so pretty :)
> 
> x

Aww thanks love, DH says I clean up well! Hehe

Edit: I sent you a PM with my email! Thanks!!! :flower:


----------



## Melainey

Sent :)

Oh and as I went on an ebook downloading frenzy (that has not actually stopped yet) the other day, I have two more fertility book thingys (the content is probably the same as the one kiwi sent haven't actually read them yet :) ) but if you guys would like them you are more than welcome :happydance:


----------



## Melainey

Do you all have a pet name for DH/OH/DF??? 

Just thought I would share mine :winkwink: We both call each other stinky bum and when being grumpy it's grumpy bum hehehe (Sometimes he actually does have a stinky bum hahaha but most times not :winkwink: ) Just thought they were cute and would love to know what you guys call each other :happydance:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> Do you all have a pet name for DH/OH/DF???
> 
> Just thought I would share mine :winkwink: We both call each other stinky bum and when being grumpy it's grumpy bum hehehe (Sometimes he actually does have a stinky bum hahaha but most times not :winkwink: ) Just thought they were cute and would love to know what you guys call each other :happydance:

Awww, those are cute. We really don't have nick names except when he calls me a lazy bum for staying in bed till noon on my days off!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: hahaha oh god I am super lazy hehehehe I am still in bed :winkwink: trying to coax myself out to get brekky even tho it is lunch time :rofl:


----------



## Maddy40

Hey y'all, just woke up. I see no scan news yet. 

Meh it's me b'day today and so depressed.....might need a cake with my afternoon tea coffee!


----------



## LLPM

Hi maddy, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! 

I know I hope their scan has gone well?! 

Melainey, DH always calls me honey and I always call him 'sweet'...neither of them were intentional they just kind of happened! :) 

Lisa really hope this is your month! 

Rosie, glad work has been 'nicer' today!


----------



## Pammy31

Maddy40 said:


> Hey y'all, just woke up. I see no scan news yet.
> 
> Meh it's me b'day today and so depressed.....might need a cake with my afternoon tea coffee!

happy birthday sweety. :hug:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

HAPPY DAY OF BIRTH/FREEDOM DAY :happydance: :cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::flasher::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::flasher::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::flasher::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::flasher::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::flasher::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::flasher::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::flasher:
Lucy they are cute name :) Yeah ours just kinda happened too ..It'snice to have something you just call each other tho isn't it :hugs:

I know I really hope everything is going well for 2mums :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Don't know why all my cakes and flashers are not working :cry:Oh well ...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Happy birthday Maddy!!!

Paul and I call each other bubba or Sweepy (lazy version of sweetpea) sorta started over time :)

A little concerned that we haven't heard from 2mums praying all is ok!


----------



## Melainey

Awww that's adorable :happydance:

I know me too Angel :( I really hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Pammy31

Melainey said:


> Don't know why all my cakes and flashers are not working :cry:Oh well ...

I can see them!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

2mums I can see you down there :hugs: Is everything ok??? :hugs:


----------



## number2woohoo

Honey. Or Babe/Baby. Or Love. Or i somtiemea call him You Arsehole
If I'm in a bad mood...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Happy birthday maddy! Xxxxxxxxxx

2 mums, looking forward to results! Hope you got to see something and that it's not too early!

Number 2, hope AF stats away!!! When do you test!? Do it do it do it!!! Haha

Lisa! Yay for ov! Catch that eggy!!!!

Angel. Good call with laying low for a while! Your bean will be here before you know it!! 

Pammy lucky girl!

Melainey, has your little eggy been trying to show itself yet? Hope it comes put to play soon. I have the same long cycles as you and llpm, hope you don't have to wait too long! I'm well, busy at work, looking forward to the weekend!! Why didn't Telstra give you a plan? Jerks! I find pre paid easier anyway!! 

I will think about face book! I might make an alias, but I will have to see. Lol I really wanna talk to you all, I just don't want fb again. Lol 

As for names, we have thousands, we rarely use our real names. Babes, bub, bubba, bubsy, at the moment, our main one is Hun boo. Or boo for short. We also use 'little' in front of other insulting words as terms of endearment... Like you 'little dickhead' or, my fav, you 'little' fuckwit. Lol it's a bit of a personal joke, don't really know how it came about. Awkward when people hear us speaking like that to each other lol!

Afm, I am super dooper horny again, and looking back at last o, I was too, so I'm really hoping its tomorrow or the next day with the temp rise!


----------



## Newbie32

Sure is quiet here! Last appt for the day, acupuncture, then I'm back!

Hope 2mums is ok, getting worried!!

X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

2woohoo- sorry about your hives...are they any better? do antihistamines help? yay for days off work too!!! 
lisa - :sex::sex::sex::sex: yay for Ov'ing!!!
pammy- sounds like you had a good night, gotta love a tax refund :) 
angel- FX that the relaxed approach works, im with the other girls - i think it has a high rate of working, less stress = more babies :haha: I will miss your chart though, i'll just :coolio: everyones more closely :rofl: A movie and tim tams, sounds excellent, i might have to schedule that in for myself next week :rofl::rofl::rofl:
:jo: yay for the acupuncture, finally!!! you'll feel worlds better, and therefore im sure you'll have a much better day tomorrow and good weekend all around!! 
melainey - just keep :sex: just in case :rofl: I call OH everything under the sun, but when i want something, its babylove, haha
rosie - triple yay for three days off, and more for acupuncture, i think you'll like it and benefit from it, let us know how you go! 
I might be daft or maybe forgotten but i didnt see the FB page thingy :nope:
maddy- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! :cake: Hope you have a relaxing night and a great weekend!!! :headspin::cake::headspin::cake:

:flower:sorry for the delay ladies, :shrug:, scan was at 1130 in the morning, but was talking to my mum, and drinking my litre of water before then, then after we had to go run errands/shopping. Then got home and of course had to call and update my mum, and we can chat forever. Even OH was like ' you better get on that forum soon' :haha: 
Sorry for worrying you all, everything is good! Rosie and :jo: you'll both be saddened to hear its just one bub in there :rofl::rofl: OH was thrilled for that news, heart rate was low but 'normal' at 109, and measured at 6w1d. Found quite a large cyst on right ovary, and apparently its not where it should - hanging lower than where it should be off to the side, so we'll see what DR says about that tomorrow AM.
 



Attached Files:







P1000517 - Copy.JPG
File size: 75.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Honey. Or Babe/Baby. Or Love. Or i somtiemea call him You Arsehole
> If I'm in a bad mood...

Bahahahahaha that ones featured at my place on occasion!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

2woohoo - I think "you arsehole" is universal haha I call mine an Idiot ALL the time haha and he hates it :winkwink: hehehe When are you testing??? :happydance: 

Mum2Q - No eggy for me yet :cry: My bloody temps are all over the place from being sick I guess! I just bloody hope I do O this month or I will be a grumpy bum for a looonnnnnnggg time haha.. Telstra - Arseholes haha! I didn't pass their credit check even though I have bought credit religiously for the past 3 years! Hope work goes by quick for you :hugs:

Oh I am super horny too and just stuck my finger in to check cervix and it is a little higher and my CM is getting is getting a little stretchy and a little creamy heheh Oh yay hopefully we will O at the same time Shelly :) (Would be hell early for me if I did) x

Hello :jo: We miss you... And yes very worried about 2mums x


----------



## Melainey

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 2mums I am soooooooooooo happy for you :happydance: I have been hanging out for you all day hehe!! I'm so glad that everything is ok :happydance: :hugs: x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay for a healthy baby!!! Praising God for answered prayer! Bummer that it's not twins but I'm so stoked for you and your OH that your little bean is a sticky one :) :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks Melainey!! we're happy too :haha:
Angel- yes it is truly a miracle, I think OH nearly fell out of her chair when we saw the heartbeat! 
:dance:


----------



## Maddy40

Boooo still no scan news! Have had a lovely birthday, slept till 1pm (the joys of nightshift) and it snowed in Canberra, which is very special, it's been a few years since it actually snowed in the city! Of course I missed it because I was still asleep. 

Hubby took me out for coffee but since it's only 4 degrees outside right now we decided to skip going out tonight, will get takeaway & party at home instead. Boring old farts we are.

Had to dig out the details for my overseas Doc today & found DH's SA results with the papers. Still toying with having the test redone in the hope that his recent healthy lifestyle and Menevit have improved things ....the main issue is morphology (very low number of normal shaped swimmers) and I'm not sure if the vitamins can help with that...

BTW overseas doc's office came back to me and said cost to redo the test is equivalent to about $100 so there you go, not much cheaper than Australia after all - I must have been remembering wrong!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2 mums, that's awesome!! Yay! Congratulation all over again!!

Just checked my cp. I have been checking, but not recording on my chart as I haven't known what to compare it to... It is very sift & open compared to normal, do I'm getting excited! Lol it's the small things in life!! 

Just wondering if you can have too much bd? Last night we bd with the maybe baby gel, then we had 'lazy sideways sex' ( our name for lazy sex in the morning when we're not ready to be too active too early, lol) this morning. I was thinking about bd again tonight with the gel, but wondering if wr're better off holding off til tomorrow morning? I've read it's ok to bd as much as you like unless doc says not to ( which ours hasn't) but have also read sperm is healthier once a day rather than twice a day & better sperm count etc... So just wondering, cos in super in the mood, but also not wanting to over do it. Lol

By the way sorry for telling you all how horny I am constantly!!!! Lol


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> Do you all have a pet name for DH/OH/DF???
> 
> Just thought I would share mine :winkwink: We both call each other stinky bum and when being grumpy it's grumpy bum hehehe (Sometimes he actually does have a stinky bum hahaha but most times not :winkwink: ) Just thought they were cute and would love to know what you guys call each other :happydance:

Hi Melainey,

HEY that what we also call each other stinky bum :haha:. DH also calls me monkey that's even my name is his mobile phone.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Maddy40 said:


> Boooo still no scan news! Have had a lovely birthday, slept till 1pm (the joys of nightshift) and it snowed in Canberra, which is very special, it's been a few years since it actually snowed in the city! Of course I missed it because I was still asleep.
> 
> Hubby took me out for coffee but since it's only 4 degrees outside right now we decided to skip going out tonight, will get takeaway & party at home instead. Boring old farts we are.

maddy i posted my scan news above your post by a bit :)

Sounds like DH n you will have a nice evening and never under estimate the awesomeness of a night in with take out hahahaha its wonderful sometimes!!!! :cake:


----------



## lisamfr

Maddy40 said:


> Hey y'all, just woke up. I see no scan news yet.
> 
> Meh it's me b'day today and so depressed.....might need a cake with my afternoon tea coffee!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Maddy - hope you have an awsome day xx


----------



## lisamfr

number2woohoo said:


> Honey. Or Babe/Baby. Or Love. Or i somtiemea call him You Arsehole
> If I'm in a bad mood...

I agree with arshole too! I ues it all the time when he pisses me off!!


----------



## lisamfr

That's awsome news 2mums. SOO happy to hear its all going well for you both. Nice way to stay the weekend.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Paul and I also call each other 'Schmundi' he just got home and called me that which reminded me. We went through this phase where we added 'schm' to the beginning of everything... schmundies are what we called undies and it somehow became a nickname! LOL


----------



## Newbie32

Happy birthday Maddy!!!

2mums loving your little bean's first portrait :) woohoo!!!

Love my acupuncture....always walk out of there feeling SO much better than when i walk in. He wants me to bring DH in for some as well, but im not so sure i'd be able to convince him to do that!!!

not many nicknames around here...i have always called him TB (his intials) and i still do...i cant remember if he has any for me! Other than 'stop being a selfish cow'.....hehehehe, oh thats right, theres also 'stop being a rude cow' too!!!


----------



## Pammy31

arent our DH's so nice to us all the time..... umm do any of you ladies get mood swings 8 days away from AF.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning/afternoon ladies,

Just a quick pop in to say hi :hi: we have the big wedding today so i am just off out now to get the hair and makeup done! 
I haven't had a chance to catch up on all the news but I believe its a big happy birthday to Maddie :cake: hope you have a lovely day and get spoilt rotten.

If I can't get to this in the next few days I wish you all a wonderful weekend whatever you might be doing. Hopefully i will be hungover tomorrow so I can catch up on the short novel I am sure I will have to read by then. 

P.S - fake tan issue has been resolved. I scrubbed and scrubbed and scrubbed (olive oil and brown sugar - best exfoliator ever!!) and now I have a wash on/wash off tan to even it all out :) 

Have a good ones girls!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pammy31 said:


> arent our DH's so nice to us all the time..... umm do any of you ladies get mood swings 8 days away from AF.

HA I get mood swings all month long :) Just ask my DH I am sure he will agree LOL but i am usually a witch a couple of days before!


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> arent our DH's so nice to us all the time..... umm do any of you ladies get mood swings 8 days away from AF.

Pammy i was an emotional nightmare this cycle!!! I feel so sorry for DH....


----------



## Pammy31

pre AF hmm i am not normally that bad.... hmm!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Kiwi I'm glad you ressolved your tan! Have a great time at the wedding - make sure you post some pics on here or FB so we can see how lovely you look! xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Thanks Lisa, it was a nice way to start the weekend!! 
:jo: photographs well doesn't it :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Lets hope we dont have to go to the same depths again to get that picture ;) :haha: 
Soooo glad you're feeling better, and like everything else just tell DH he has to go, he'll do it, for you!!! 
Kiwi- glad to hear about your tan, have an awesome time celebrating at the wedding!!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol!

In fairness I don't think I've ever made him do something that's required him being stabbed with needles!! Maybe I will ransom the Italy trip!!!!!

Bahahahahaha evil :jo: I am....


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ok well when you put it that way... i'm sorta on his side :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, no!!!!!!!

You never know...he might go willingly??? Lol...


----------



## Newbie32

Hilarious! 

I just asked him, he said yeah ok, and then five seconds later said 'wait, he won't stick needles in my penis will he???' 

PMSL.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> I just asked him, he said yeah ok, and then five seconds later said 'wait, he won't stick needles in my penis will he???'
> 
> PMSL.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Bahahaha!


----------



## Pammy31

lol i just giggled loudly.


----------



## Newbie32

Wish id been able to say 'yes of course he will' with a straight face!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

You never know though - he might!?


----------



## Pammy31

he he he.


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> You never know though - he might!?

Lol...I highly doubt it! 

Today I had a headache and he put some in behind my knees, and one between my toes! The meridians are normally in really weird places that you wouldn't expect!

:)


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> he he he.

Wheres your chart gone too pammy! They are disappearing like hot cakes...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry if I've started a trend! Wasn't my intention!


----------



## Newbie32

Number2 are you feeling better? And angel are you on the mend?

Sorry I've been shit on here today, too much running around!! I'll do better tomorrow!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Feeling a tad better than yesterday as my temp is almost down to normal - still a bit high... still pretty average though - just wish one of the 4 different drugs I'm taking would actualy clear all the gunk out of my sinuses, ears and chest!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh you poor thing xx don't suppose robitussen would help! I take it for ttc!!! Probably not....

How you feel heaps better tomorrow luv x


----------



## Pauls_angel

I have some as I took it last month ttc too - maybe I'll give it a go :) Can't hurt right!


----------



## Newbie32

Well it's supposed to loosen it all up! Can't hurt I reckon ;)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Agreed - will take some tonight :)


----------



## Newbie32

:hugs: xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

:hi: hi shell


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey miss angel!!!

I posted a message, but I think the last few nights, I have been popping in at the wrong time when a couple of people are mid conversation, and my post gets the unlucky spot of last on the page and gets missed! lol not to worry! we go through that adding 'schm' to the start of everything too! haha... DH always says (for example) good morning...more like ........ good schmorning!!! haha

Pammy - I got the worst pms ive ever had last month, it would have been about 8-10 days before my peroid. on and off, but got worse toward my period. went away when i came on then started again about 5 days later. i have been a cranky bitch this month!!!!!

Kiwi! You're a miracle worker! Good job on the fake tan! enjoy the wedding & the next couple of days! Hope you guys have a ball!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> 2 mums, that's awesome!! Yay! Congratulation all over again!!
> 
> Just checked my cp. I have been checking, but not recording on my chart as I haven't known what to compare it to... It is very sift & open compared to normal, do I'm getting excited! Lol it's the small things in life!!
> 
> Just wondering if you can have too much bd? Last night we bd with the maybe baby gel, then we had 'lazy sideways sex' ( our name for lazy sex in the morning when we're not ready to be too active too early, lol) this morning. I was thinking about bd again tonight with the gel, but wondering if wr're better off holding off til tomorrow morning? I've read it's ok to bd as much as you like unless doc says not to ( which ours hasn't) but have also read sperm is healthier once a day rather than twice a day & better sperm count etc... So just wondering, cos in super in the mood, but also not wanting to over do it. Lol
> 
> By the way sorry for telling you all how horny I am constantly!!!! Lol

Sorry Hun, I missed this one too!

I've heard 1 per 24 hours, 1 per 48 hours, 1 per 12 hours!!!

Lol, just do what feels good I reckon!!

Tmi alert, thinking dh and I might have to try changing up the positions a bit this month....have always gone with the standard missionary for baby :sex: but I have since been told that the way to make babies is by way of the dog!!!

Worth a shot I reckon anyway...

EDIT: is that over sharing??? Lol!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

That's fine - I figured it was overlooked, not really worried, I'll worm my way back into the conversation somehow! lol

Definitely not oversharing! haha we have been doing the missionary a fair bit...the 'lazy sideways sex' I metioned before seems to be pretty good too.... It's pretty mych like doggy....but laying down...if that makes any sense. lol It makes sense that the way of the dog would get good results, as it gets the little swimmers right in where they need to be!! I say go for it!

Thanks for the feedback on the timing! lol We decided DH can dedicate tonight to th footy & we'll go for 2 rounds tomorrow! lol that way we have ticked every box!


----------



## ginny83

Happy Birthday Maddy!!

2mums - so happy for you that your scan went well!! 

love all the pet names too :) DF calls me 'pet' and sometimes 'petal' if he's sucking up to me. Funny enough he never calls me by my nickname (Ginny) that all my girlfriends use. 

sorry I have been MIA the past couple of days, hope you're all well x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi Ginny! good to see you again! How are you/? is the MS setting in yet, or is it being kind to you?


----------



## SJayne22

Sasha I've heard doggy is the way forward and keep you bum in the air for 30 mins afterwards! Xx

Sorry I've not been on the thread today just busy training up my replacement! Had no sleep last night as found out Dh kept a £1000 debt hidden from me! Supposedly to stop me being stressed! So was up all night worrying about money and if I can trust him that he will be honest with me about money!


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :)

I have found we have been doing the missionary position a lot too hha Oh and shell we do the lazy dog too all the time hahahah most the time I'm pretty muh still asleep hahaha!!Doggy is my favourite position!! :winkwink: DH doesn't like it tho :cry: haha

Hey Ginny - How are you doing???

x


----------



## Melainey

MISSED THE MILLENIUM POST AGAIN!!!! HAHA And by one post aswel :winkwink: Thank you again Angell for starting this wonderful tread :happydance: 4000 posts :happydance:

Jayne - Sorry about DH, Maybe sit down with him and have a chat cause it's not good that he kept that from you :hugs: hope youguys work through it xx


----------



## ginny83

oh I hate worrying about money. DF lets me take control of all the finances in our household which makes me feel less stressed as I always know exactly where we stand. 

MS is definitely here now. It's got a bit of a pattern where I only start feeling sick from about 3pm, so I know to eat a proper lunch because I often can't handle dinner. Tonight hasn't been too bad and I've only spewed a few times. Overall soooooo much better than the last pregnancy, I was throwing up 24/7 with that one - so I guess it's true when people say each pregnancy is different.

Regarding positions.... I'm not as adventurous as DF would like so we stick to missionary 90% of the time - worked for us. I also didn't do the bum in the air thing - DF already thought I was obsessed with ttc so didn't want to give him anything to further comment about.


----------



## lisamfr

Hello, how is everyone tonight?

We start with missionary, swap then finish with doggy. Because it gives the y :sperm: a good chance.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

..


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks mum2q and Ginny
Ginny- sorry to hear about your MS too. Ive been nervous bc i havent had any, not complaining about it though, it was just expected as my mum and sister had it real bad. 
i heard doggy was good for baby making as well, i was on my back with pillows under my hips and kept bum raised for 30 min to all night afterwards. 
:jo: your poor hubby, imagine if he actually thought he was going to get needles in his penis, poor guy!!!! 
angel - i really hope those meds kick in soon for ya!! 
i know i missed others, im sorry i cant remember and it wont scroll back far enough! but me loves you all!! 
oh, sometimes my OH lovingly calls me her little drop of slop :rofl: awesome hey!


----------



## Melainey

Laides I will read through tomorrow and catch up :)

Iam off to watch a movie with my stinky bum :happydance: (I may be back on tonight no doubt hehe) but if you are all asleep by then... Goodnight and I love you all :)

xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Dh surprised me with dinner out! Was lovely, nearly had to roll old :jo: back down the hill home cos she ate too much!!!

Bahahahaha

Wish the witch would fuck off. I'm over her and have had enough now! Much more fun making babies!!

Hope everyone is having a good night xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

aawww how sweet! glad you had a good night!!

Night Lainey!! 

I'm going to head to bed too! Sweet dreams everyone! xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Laineypop!!! And squigley!!! New names for you now...

Bed for me too gals, much much love xxx

Mwaaaaaaaaaaaaa xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry have been MIA tonight - finally finished my job application (due Monday)... am exhausted now though so heading to bed!

Sorry Shell for missing your post earlier :) 

p.s. I think there is no such thing as over sharing on this site anymore :) anything is fair game!

nighty night! Love you all! xx


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks guys! We had a chat early this morning and I know he won't do it again! We just have to move on and concentrate on other things!

God cant wait for af to f off! Randy isn't the word! 

My boss just took us all out for lunch to say bye and I'm sad and scared that it's really happening! Very busy weekend but will try and keep up to date!

Sleep tight girls, love to all Xxxx


----------



## Princessbec

Hi Ladies, I thought I'd drop in and say hi before I head to bed soooo tired I'm having a stressful weekend/week as the bitch from hell...oh I mean my darling mother in law is making a bloody royal visit next week lol So been cleaning like crazy. I hope you are all relaxing and happy. Princess x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

g'night to everyone that is sleepybums! 

jayne- glad you got it sorted with DH. These last days i'm sure will be bittersweet, hard to say goodbye and realize its actually real and the time has come, but also exciting to be coming here, and luckily you already have a few friends on here too :) 

bec- good to see you again! Enjoy your time with your MIL, smile and nod :rofl: Does she know you two are TTC? [Try to] Enjoy your cleaning and visit, hope you have time to grace us with your presence again soon:flower:

I'm going to bed soon too, up [early- well for me, 9am :haha:] for a DR appoint to discuss our findings today. Enjoy your Fridays and Saturdays- where ever you may be in this world ladies!!


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks 2mums! I know we are doing the right thing but it's always going to be hard!

I hope everything is ok at the docs!

Sleep well xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

2 mums: EEEEEEEEK!!!! Cutest bean EVER!!!!!!!! I think his brother is hiding behind him&#8230;.hehehe

Mum2- We don&#8217;t mind you telling us about your horniness!!! LOL

Happy birthday Maddy!! :cake: :cake:

:jo:- Needles in his penis &#8211; BAHAHAHAHAHA. Also I have been reading that &#8220;way of the dog&#8221; is best too, maybe I will give it a go!

Hi Angel, Jayne, Pammy, Lisa, Ginny, kiwi, Bec, :flasher: and anyone I may have forgot!!


AFM, the past few months I have been getting pretty bad side pains a week before ovulation, so I called my Gyn today and he ordered a pelvic ultrasound tomorrow to check for cysts or anything abnormal, I'll let you know what turns up!

Xoxo

Have a great weekend!!! Xoxo :flower:


----------



## Princessbec

I should be asleep...but I'm not I just thought I would share something that made me LMAO my other half and I were just getting ready for bed and she all of a sudden says to me "damn your boobs look saggy" I'm giving daggers "Exxxxccccuuussse ME" my poor OH stamering "I didn't mean it in a old saggy way, I meant a huge saggy way" she then Procceded to "weigh" them with her hand (sorry TMI) and tell me she is sure they have got bigger. SO FX that's a good sign but all I can say is she is lucky she brought be a slerpie home tonight as other wise I think I would have bitten her head off ; )
Well now I've share my strange little over tired story I'm going to bed for real...maybe x


----------



## Pammy31

heading back to bed... but temp is 37.14.


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pammy31 said:


> heading back to bed... but temp is 37.14.
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


Wow Pammy! Chart looks great! I see a :bfp: coming soon!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Looking good pammy! Heading for a triphasic cart I think!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Morning all. 
Bloody witch!
Have a good day girls x


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Morning all.
> Bloody witch!
> Have a good day girls x

Booooooo :(

Hopefully this is the last time for a while that we will be seeing her!!

Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Princess, I didn't realise your OH is a woman too! I wondered why you were usIng a donor, but wanted to wait til you had posted a few more times do as to not scare you off! Haha 2 mums can give you some hot tips on how to fall preggy - you will find a 3 part story if you scroll back a bit! :) 

2mums and Rosie, looking forward to hearing results, fingers crossed its good news all round!! 

Hi everyone else! Love to you all!

Edit: Jayne, glad its all sorted. Just try to enjoy your move! Xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning lovely ladies! 

Number2 boo to the witch but yay to the first day of your pregnancy!

Rosie I hope all goes well with your ultrasound and that the side pains are nothing!

Pammy yay definitely a duffers chart in my opinion!

Jayney glad you sorted it out - money stress and moving stress are not fun - hopefully you and your DH will have a smooth run from here on in!

Bec lovely to see you back - lol at saggy boobs! Hope it's a good sign!

Shell get onto that FB page today! 

Hi to everyone else! 

As for me I'm back at the doctors - am a little better again today but still sick am going to insist he take some blood as I have been sick and on antibiotics too often lately - just want to make sure there is no underlying reason - then home to pack pack pack and then off to look at another couple of houses then more packing then my step Dad's 60th - may not get to pop on too often today but will be thinking of you all! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Angel, you poor thing, hope the blood work is ok! We are a bunch of sicklys all around!!!!
Hope you find the perfect house today!!!!

Number2- boooo to the :witch:, on a good note happy first day of pregnancy!!!!!! :flower:

So sad I haven't seen nana :jo: all day, hope she hasn't fallen and broken a hip :nope:

Hi Mum2!!! :wave:


----------



## Maddy40

Finally got back on, my computer at home is playing up. 

THanks for all the bday wishes. It was so cold here that we just got takeaway and lazed around watching TV last night with the teenager, which was so lovely. By 14 they usually don't want to spend much time with their parents.

2mums I finally got to see your pics and scan results...too weird that my post appeared so long after I submitted it (I hit send about 30 mins before it appeared). Def something wrong with the computer.

Will come back later tonight but have to go to the garden shop and buy something to spray on our fruit trees to get rid of some bugs on them (I'm so scientific) :)


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie cheeks!! Here's :jo: 

Lol, hips intact!!!

Am feeling soooooo lazy today! Hunting for inspiration to get out on the bike....


----------



## Newbie32

Glad you had a nice bday maddy!!

2mums, how'd you go at the docs today?

Good to hear Jayne!! Onwards you go....not long now!!!

How was the wedding kiwi? Hopefully the head isnt too sore!

Hope those hunting their eggs have caught them! I get so bored waiting to o....hopefully only ten days to go.....

Does anyone have anything exciting on this weekend?

Hope you find a great house angel :)

Wakey wakey laineypop!!!

Looking forward to some testing coming up soon with princess and pammy! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone! Where's llpm as well? Cute pic on fb Lise :)

XX


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie cheeks!! Here's :jo:
> 
> Lol, hips intact!!!
> 
> Am feeling soooooo lazy today! Hunting for inspiration to get out on the bike....

Whew!!!! Thank goodness I was getting worried!! Hehe

I get bored waiting to "o" also, and I normally do late, like CD 17 or 18, booooo 

How is the weather? Maybe stay inside and be lazy instead of riding the bike, or take the pups for a walk?


----------



## Newbie32

Lol :)

Yeah, its just a bit windy....:jo: will solder on and into the lycra!!!

Hope you see your little eggy out to play soon!!

XX


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :)

Haven't got much time to comment on everything but here goes (no sheet today :winkwink: ) hehe

Sorry 2woohoo on the witch I hope she has a short visit :hugs:

Angel - hope you feel better soon :hugs: This year has been terrible for me ans getting sick.. I have never been to the doctor so much in my life as I have since January haha hope they find out what is wrong with you xx

Rosie Cheeks - Hope the ultrasound is all ok :happydance: :hugs: 

Bec - Saggy boobs :haha: (I have terrible saggy boobs cause they are so big :rofl:

2mums - How was the doc appt???xx

:hi: :jo: squigly, Pammy, Jayne, Lisa, Maddy, Kiwi, and anybody else I have forgotton xx

AS for me I won't be able to come on much today either... DH has a car rally at his bosses today that he is driving in so I gotta go to watch :cry: ( Have to go again tomorrow for Autocross also :cry: I hate cars!!! haha ) Also got an email today with a possible interview with jb hi-fi as a customer service rep... (not great but better than a kick up the arse, There is nothing for work here in bunbury it's not funny! Hopefully when my visa comes through I can get more oppertunities :happydance: )I'm still a little sick so can't even have a beer as am still on the antibiotics, not that I reallly wanted one but would have been nice to have the choice haha!! 

Anyway I love you all and will hopefully catch up later ( If I steel Daniel's phone I may be able to log on :happydance: ) xxxx


----------



## Princessbec

Mum 2 Quigley- I was waiting for someone to ask me why we were using a donor lol I was alway good at getting preggas we are trying for my OH's 1st but my 6th lol Although seems that as I've got older it's harder this time round!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Princessbec said:


> Mum 2 Quigley- I was waiting for someone to ask me why we were using a donor lol I was alway good at getting preggas we are trying for my OH's 1st but my 6th lol Although seems that as I've got older it's harder this time round!!

Haha I was going to feel you out to see if you are open to give info or if you would be offended by me being so forward. Lol

Your 6th! Yay! So were you married or something before? Or thru donors? Also, how did you decide who would carry the baby? 

Don't answer if I ask something that offends you, as 2 mums know, I just fire away with the questions lol

Edit: hello everyone! HopE you're all well

Lainey, boo for the cars. Lol awesome about job!!!


----------



## Pammy31

I have to go to work soon... bleh



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

rosie- :rofl: there is nobody else hiding, trust me, they looked at all angles!! GL on your scans, i'm sure everything is good, i had those done a few months back, they came back normal! FX!!! 
:jo: enjoy your ride!!!! 
bec- i've been making OH 'weigh' my :holly: too, i cannot get over how big they are!! They've actually become less big and saggy bc they've filled out sooo much!! OUCH too!! 
angel- good luck at DRs, and yay for more house hunting!! And a party is always a good thing to get your mind off everything and just relax and enjoy yourself tonight!! 
maddy- glad you got caught up, and birthday sounds fun to me, and added bonus of teenager time :) I'm just as scientific with my garden, always needing stuff for the things, :rofl:
melainey- yay for the possible job!!! :dance:
mum2q- i love your openness and your questions!!! :rofl: good on ya! 

We're slightly on edge bc we have to go see our specialist (sooner than planned) bc of the size cyst on my rt ovary and a sub chorionic bleed- know anything my lil nurse friend Rosie?!? I'm not overly concerned with the cyst, they will monitor it, and if it gets bigger surgery is an option in 2nd or 3rd trimester, or they will take care of it after bub is born. The bleed can be a bit of a worry and needs to be monitored as well. So next scan at 11 weeks unless specialist wants one before then, and he might. And will still have to talk to him about getting the ok to travel, so fx! we'll make that appoint on monday, and hope to get in next week!


----------



## Maddy40

Hey 2mums, ohhh hope you can still travel. Many travel insurers won't insure you if you have any kind of 'risk profile' with your pregnancy at ALL. I deal with travel insurers frequently... def read the fine print, send them an email with any questions & keep the answers in case you need to refer back to them. And of course the insurance is still useful for non-pregnancy claims.
Okay Aunty Maddy's finished lecturing now!!! 

Everyone sounds like they are having a nice weekend so far. I'm refusing to symptom spot since...we'll I just feel totally normal. So I assume nothing "conceptional" has happened in there again this month. Now I'm helping DH pack as he leaves early next week :(


----------



## Maddy40

Just thinking maybe we should message OzPippy & MummyConfused and get them to come back & update us...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2 mums, I know it is daunting, but you can take comfort in the fact that you have been seeing all the right people, and they are referring you on to better people when necessary! I have heard of a lot of women who have cysts and they grow during pregnancy & think they need them out, then shrink back down to nothing after bub is born. Just do what you're doing & take it as it comes! I have no doubt in my mind that you and your baby will be fine!

Number 2 - I keep forgetting to say sorry the witch got you! Hope you're feeling positive for next month.

AFM, I am feeling really positive this time around, It's the first cycle that we have prediction of Ov & will have confirmation that it occurs too... That's a pretty good feeling for me this month, knowing we can absolutely nail the timiing! Although, a little thought has popped into my head that if we don't fall this time round, I will probably be super disappointed to know we did everything right & still didn't get duffered.... but mainly I'm on a bit of a high at the moment!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey Maddy! What dpo are you? no symptoms is a good symptom too!! doesn't mean you're out just because you don't feel it yet!

I dunno about the girls who got their bfps, I think they found out too soon after we started the group & left too early and kinda missed out on the 'friendship' aspect of the group. They wouldn't know what they're missing.


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> 2 mums, I know it is daunting, but you can take comfort in the fact that you have been seeing all the right people, and they are referring you on to better people when necessary! I have heard of a lot of women who have cysts and they grow during pregnancy & think they need them out, then shrink back down to nothing after bub is born. Just do what you're doing & take it as it comes! I have no doubt in my mind that you and your baby will be fine!
> 
> Number 2 - I keep forgetting to say sorry the witch got you! Hope you're feeling positive for next month.
> 
> AFM, I am feeling really positive this time around, It's the first cycle that we have prediction of Ov & will have confirmation that it occurs too... That's a pretty good feeling for me this month, knowing we can absolutely nail the timiing! Although, a little thought has popped into my head that if we don't fall this time round, I will probably be super disappointed to know we did everything right & still didn't get duffered.... but mainly I'm on a bit of a high at the moment!

So glad to hear that squigley :) share some with me!

Poor old :jo: has hit a bit of a low point on the back of the end of that last cycle....have been charting for 4 mths now, and ntnp two before that and at this point, doing everything that we can, bd every day, or bd every other day, or smep, and and and....I am at the point now where it just feels like it isn't going to happen! Every time I feel like I've come up with a reason for it not happening, ie no ewcm etc, and then have found a way to fix it, I've been so hopeful, but to no avail!

Really makes you wonder....

Anyways, not trying to whack a downer on you! Just would love to share your positive vibes cos I could really use some!!

XXXX


----------



## Trying2b2mums

maddy- i know i'm already pushing the travel ins by not returning until mid 27th week, so if there are risks i may just be screwed all together. trying not to worry until we see the specialist, but i am aware of the uphill battle i have, thank you for your support and advice, i will do what you said!! And for you, stay positve, no symptoms isn't a bad sign!!! FX!!! 
mum2q- thanks for your positivity! I like your chances this time too, and i think having that 'good feeling' is a great sign! FX for you too!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Maddy40 said:


> Hey 2mums, ohhh hope you can still travel. Many travel insurers won't insure you if you have any kind of 'risk profile' with your pregnancy at ALL. I deal with travel insurers frequently... def read the fine print, send them an email with any questions & keep the answers in case you need to refer back to them. And of course the insurance is still useful for non-pregnancy claims.
> Okay Aunty Maddy's finished lecturing now!!!
> 
> Everyone sounds like they are having a nice weekend so far. I'm refusing to symptom spot since...we'll I just feel totally normal. So I assume nothing "conceptional" has happened in there again this month. Now I'm helping DH pack as he leaves early next week :(

I so so hope that no symptoms are your symptoms this month Hun!!!

Where is dh off to? He's going for a little while isn't he? I'll keep everything crossed for you Hun xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> So glad to hear that squigley :) share some with me!
> 
> Poor old :jo: has hit a bit of a low point on the back of the end of that last cycle....have been charting for 4 mths now, and ntnp two before that and at this point, doing everything that we can, bd every day, or bd every other day, or smep, and and and....I am at the point now where it just feels like it isn't going to happen! Every time I feel like I've come up with a reason for it not happening, ie no ewcm etc, and then have found a way to fix it, I've been so hopeful, but to no avail!
> 
> Really makes you wonder....
> 
> Anyways, not trying to whack a downer on you! Just would love to share your positive vibes cos I could really use some!!
> 
> XXXX

feeling a bit like that myself... Cannot help wondering if I am just too old! Hugs to you love - let's do this, both of us, and soon! XO


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies, sorry have been MIA, haven't had chance to read all posts yet, but a message for 2mums...
About 4 weeks before I fell pregnant with Maggie my doctors discovered a large complex cyst on my right ovary (it was 5cm!) and appeared to be septated (had walls in it and solid masses!) obviously I was freaked out so I did some blood tests to rule out cancer etc. they all came back fine but I was referred to a specialist and more ultrasounds. By the time I got in to see the specialist I had already fallen pregnant. I went for an U/S at about 4weeks pg and the cyst had grown to 10cm because of all the progesterone in my system! It was all a bit touch and go and they weren't sure how it would interfere with the pregnancy, thankfully the cyst started to shrink as hormone levels settled but stayed at about 7cm and they were considering surgery during pregnancy so I went for regular ultrasounds (every 3-4weeks) for the whole pregnancy which was lovely, got to see my baby lots :) it didn't affect my pregnancy at all, remained stable and I was unlabelled as high risk pregnancy at 32weeks! :) 
All went well and she was born perfectly healthy and there were no complications. I was put on the pill after she was born to try and shrink it & had another ultrasound when Maggie was 3months old which showed it was still 5cm so they decided to remove it a few weeks later! It turned out to be 2 very normal cysts that had fused together...anyway long story short try not to worry! You're in good hands and will be taken good care of! It is scary being labelled as high risk but a lot of the time it's just precautionary! :D praying your appointment with the specialist goes well...Im sure it will! Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

To make y'all laugh -typed that while watching H playing in bath - obv didn't watch closely enough, my other half just came in and said "uh... Do you realise he is playing with his own poo?" hahaha - whoops


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> So glad to hear that squigley :) share some with me!
> 
> Poor old :jo: has hit a bit of a low point on the back of the end of that last cycle....have been charting for 4 mths now, and ntnp two before that and at this point, doing everything that we can, bd every day, or bd every other day, or smep, and and and....I am at the point now where it just feels like it isn't going to happen! Every time I feel like I've come up with a reason for it not happening, ie no ewcm etc, and then have found a way to fix it, I've been so hopeful, but to no avail!
> 
> Really makes you wonder....
> 
> Anyways, not trying to whack a downer on you! Just would love to share your positive vibes cos I could really use some!!
> 
> XXXX
> 
> feeling a bit like that myself... Cannot help wondering if I am just too old! Hugs to you love - let's do this, both of us, and soon! XOClick to expand...

Thanks Hun xxx I really hope so! Not sure how many more months of this I can handle!!!

Xxx

EDIT: you are NOT too old. At all. However in terms if feeling old....i can tell you i am sure feeling it tho! Can we please cancel my birthday next week? I'll celebrate it next year?


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> To make y'all laugh -typed that while watching H playing in bath - obv didn't watch closely enough, my other half just came in and said "uh... Do you realise he is playing with his own poo?" hahaha - whoops

Bahahahahahaha!!!

Hilarious!!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

It's ok, he said "I'll clean it, don't worry". To which I replied "well if you want me to do it, we're throwing it out and getting another one". ;)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lucy- thank you for that! It did make me feel better, although I cant imagine the stress that it caused you and DH. I have been doing some reading and research and am also hoping it can shrink on its own, or just be easily taken care of. I'm scared of being deemed high risk as i wont get travel ins, or be allowed to travel at all and we'll have to cancel our christmas trip to see my family, that would devastate me! I'm more worried about the bleed/tear and really hoping we can get in to the see specialist soon. But on the upside, bc i have to look there, we'll have more scans to monitor so like you, we'll see the bub more and have a sense of whats going on. Thank you again for your explanation and words, really has calmed me a bit (ive been having some cramping tonight and really depressed, but i dont want to tell OH and worry her anymore) 

none of you are too old, and im sure no one wants to hear it, but it took us over a year and more than 8 cycles to conceive, it does start to feel like a hopeless endeavour but you cant give up on your hearts desire!! 

2woohoo- :rofl: love it!!!


----------



## Newbie32

You poor thing 2mums xxx thinking of you and sending evil thoughts to that cyst to disappear! And the bleed as well xx

On the plus side, pleased that we will also get to see extra portraits of your pretty little bean!!!
XX

Hope you feel better soon and that those cramps go away!
XX


----------



## Princessbec

Mum 2 Quigley- I don't mind you asking questions I'm really easy going and love love love to chat so ask away lol

Ok the story of how I'm a Lesbian with 5 kids lol (the short version)
I grew up a Christian and in Tassie where at the time the LBTGI community wasn't like it is today I saw my 1st lesbian couple that I can remember when I was 15. I alway knew I wanted to be a mum as I'm a only child I think it made it worse, but I also knew from about 13 or 14 I liked girls but having children out weighed the need to be true to myself. So I choose to date men and I had my 1st 4 children between the ages on 16 and 21. Chloe turns 13 in 7 days, Caitlin is 11, Tyson is 9 and Tia is 71/2. I then came out when Tia was 6 months old (I had been single since a week before I found out I was pregnant with Tia) Summer is the youngest she turns 6 in October and she has a donor I was single (altho did date but no relationships)for 5 years until I met my current partner Michelle. We met just as friends as I was so sure I wanted to stay single until the kids were older but you can't help when you fall in love lol
Michelle was 37 when we met and had never wanted her own children but I told her I had always wanted 6 and I would really love another and as she loves me so much lol she agreed under the condition that I carried she hates the idea of being pregnant let alone giving birth.
We did consider using her eggs and I carry but decided it was alot of money on IVF for us both when I am so healthy and get pregnant so easily (well I use to) and also the age of her eggs was a risk so here we are me stuck on the 2ww and her "weighing" my boobs lol
Ok I think I have written a book so I'll leave it there lol But as you can see I am happy for people to ask question so everyone can ask me anything they like : )

Oh one question from me is there any Melbourne girls on this thread?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie & number 2 - I know it feels like that, for prob the last 4 months, I have cried a couple of days after AF has left the building....its kinda like thats when it hits me that i'm not preggy....again.... I feel like it will never happen again, I have a little pity party and then something snaps inside me and I get my second wind. I'm there at the moment. I get that it does take time, and this is just the start of me knowing exactly what my body is doing, so that's a positive for me, but I have spent the last year with irregular cycles, trying so hard to catch the egg, but never really knowing exactly when it will be around...then getting excited cos i may be late, but not actually knowing when my period is due.... so I have to get positive at some point, and I guess I just look at it like this is my chance again. I was feeling exactly like you a week ago, so hopefully you will both turn that corner. 

number 2 - you're not too old, you're just probably feeling like you are taking forever as last one was so unplanned. you will get there!!! hahahahahaha sooooo funny about your DS!!!! hahaha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

by the way, I have a question.......not sure if any of you have ever heard/seen anything like this before.... DSS is almost 3. this morning he did 2 funny poos...like little pellets... then this afternoon he did a really big one and it had some stringy gooey stuff in it. we didn't think too much of it, but then we just put him in the bath and he had a big spot of discharge on his nappy - the only thing i can compare it to is CM. (which I obviously know it isn't...hahahah) It was sort of a dark beige/yellowy colour & it had a few little red streaks, like membranes. DH's mum though it sounded like it was constipation, and he had just come good again, and the discharge was just his body's way of getting it normal again.... just though i;d see on the off chance that someone may have seen it before, cos we never have.


----------



## Princessbec

Mum 2 quigley- It sounds like maybe he is a little constipated? Sometime if things are a little backed up they can have "leakage" from around the blockage. 
But thats just a thought best thing if you worried but can't get to a doc at the moment would be to ring nurse on call : )


----------



## Newbie32

Squigley I have no idea!!! Sorry Hun xx

Princess, Lisa is from melb, I can't remember off the top of my head if there are others!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: ty so much, made me smile!!! I'm trying to pull myself out of this funk, as there is no reason worry until there is something [more] to worry about, I shall call on monday and beg and plead with them to get me in asap!! 

mum2q- i feel sorry for you little [step] man, i hope his bum is feeling better soon and its nothing too serious, most of the time its not, since ive worked with 6weeks -3 yrs for about 15 years, i've seen a hell of lot, most of it i wish i hadnt, and normally with their poop, it all comes good, just had a bit of a thing for a day or two, something they ate, whether it was food or otherwise, i wouldnt worry too much, but keep an eye on his nappy [and loo, if he's using that too]

bec- thanks for sharing your story, how blessed to have 5 already!!! Are they excited/do they know about a number 6??


----------



## Newbie32

You girls rock. In fact, you're very quickly becoming my rocks. Starting to wonder how I made it few the first few months without you all xxx

Sadly pathetic and emotional tonight, can you tell? (albeit very happy with my rock garden;))


----------



## Trying2b2mums

me too :jo: me too, and without this rock garden, as you so eloquently put it, i would be wallowing in self pity for probably days!!! 
have some more sticky date, :haha: will make you feel better... or mail it to me and i'll feel better!!


----------



## Newbie32

Ooooh...:jo: feels so :sick: from too much sticky date! Gonna have to make it 100kms instead of 90ks tomorrow....

Send me your address lol...tomorrows baking is more muffins and a few batches of different flavored macarons!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Ooooh...:jo: feels so :sick: from too much sticky date! Gonna have to make it 100kms instead of 90ks tomorrow....
> 
> Send me your address lol...tomorrows baking is more muffins and a few batches of different flavored macarons!!

:bike::bike::bike::bike::bike: Enjoy that!! I'll think of you while i'm being a lazy bum!! 

You've inspired me, I actually replaced my muffins trays today so I shall get baking myself, feel free to share some easy peasy recipes, I can't seem to get my aussie baking shoes on, I was fantastic in the states, everyone used to love coming over just to see what i had fresh :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

All muffins are easy peasy!

Stick in bowl, mix, put in tray!

Let me know what flavors you like, other than avocado and bacon? and I'll send you sone :)

:jo: likes em easy ;)


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> by the way, I have a question.......not sure if any of you have ever heard/seen anything like this before.... DSS is almost 3. this morning he did 2 funny poos...like little pellets... then this afternoon he did a really big one and it had some stringy gooey stuff in it. we didn't think too much of it, but then we just put him in the bath and he had a big spot of discharge on his nappy - the only thing i can compare it to is CM. (which I obviously know it isn't...hahahah) It was sort of a dark beige/yellowy colour & it had a few little red streaks, like membranes. DH's mum though it sounded like it was constipation, and he had just come good again, and the discharge was just his body's way of getting it normal again.... just though i;d see on the off chance that someone may have seen it before, cos we never have.

I haven't seen it myself - but have read that there can be mucous in it if they have a cold, and are swallowing lots of snot, it doesn't digest properly and passes through like that - has he got a blocked nose?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: i like lemon poppyseed, blueberry, OH likes raspberry, we're pretty easy 'cept I don't do anything with bananas or sultanas! = :sick: and umm no zucchini at the moment :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh what fun we have ahead....on that note, night night ladies!!!! Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> :jo: i like lemon poppyseed, blueberry, OH likes raspberry, we're pretty easy 'cept I don't do anything with bananas or sultanas! = :sick: and umm no zucchini at the moment :rofl:

Yum, I have a few rippas! Will send tomorrow :) minus zucchini, which I could see you adding to your bacon avocado lol ;) xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> :jo: i like lemon poppyseed, blueberry, OH likes raspberry, we're pretty easy 'cept I don't do anything with bananas or sultanas! = :sick: and umm no zucchini at the moment :rofl:
> 
> Yum, I have a few rippas! Will send tomorrow :) minus zucchini, which I could see you adding to your bacon avocado lol ;) xxxClick to expand...

:rofl: good night you! And in my defence, I actually haven't tried the bacon avo muffins, but i like muffins, i like bacon and i like avo, and my MIL normally is a phenomenal baker/cook so I assume they are good, will keep you posted if I ever get my hands on one or the recipe! And, i think zucc, although glorious, would ruin those :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Looking forward to what you have to send me, and dumb it down, and tell me exactly what I need, bc half these aussie ingredients in the sugar/flour department are new to me! ( i assume they are the same, but all diff names to what im used to)


----------



## Princessbec

Newbie- Sounds like you like to bake? I love to bake : )


----------



## kiwipauagirl

GOOD MORNING LADIES!! :hi:

I have finally caught up on all your news - dozens and dozens of pages later!

But wait till I tell you girls about the wedding...... OMG!!!!

It was so beautiful and I haven't put the pics up on facebook yet but think of every wedding show you have either seen or been to, think of every little novalty thing that you have seen at a wedding and that is what I was at yesterday! WOW It was like something you would see on a tv show. It was amazing. I was very jealous that I didn't spend enough money at my own :) LOL

Church full of flowers and candles that would put any florist out of business. Weather beautiful in the morning and then when we got outside after the service there was an icecream van. Yep part of the wedding. Only problem is that the heavens opened up and not many people got to take advantage of the free icecream as we all were running to our cars. Me included in that :(

The reception was a marquee and everything was done. There was lights and candles lining a path, once you get in there was champagne and canopes reception with a an irish band playing diddle diddly music. There was an old fashion sweets cart that you can go up and take whatever sweets you want. A wishing tree where you go and put your wish to the bride and groom. Wooden names along the front of the top table. 4 pigs on the spit with chicken, steak, salmon, prawns and a mountain of salads with pofitteroles (not sure of spelling) and lemon cheesecake for dessert. FREE BAR. Then there was a photo booth where you can get dressed in silly wigs and hats and get your pics taken. At midnight a fish and chip fan turned up and so did a laser/led light robot man. Basically this was a man on stilts with led lights on him that change colour and he had fireworks coming out of his hand like spiderman. A giant game of jenga and snakes and ladders came out, blow up musical instruments. And i think we all finsihed up at 5.30 this morning. Still recovering. 

There were little crystals on the tables, silver bling love hearts, 5 tier wedding cake, disposable cameras on every table, a betting slip to place your bets on how long the speeches would go for, candles everywhere it was just amazing. When I get around to it I will have to put the pics up on facebook so you can check it all out. 

SO.... now that I have raved on forever with a short novel, I do hope everyone is going well and having a nice weekend. 

PRINCESS: welcome to this group. I was new on here as well. Its a great group of girls and you can give as much information as you want. I am beginning to think the TMI that you share the better LOL :)

NEWBIE: you will be happy to know I am still checking my temp though I am not sure how this mornings results would be. Plenty of dancing and drinking last night so that could have effect it. HAHA

I know I have left everyone else out but I did read all that you had to say and I was making notes but of course I missed an awful lot so i wont play catch up. Gosh imagine when someone goes on holidays and we are missing for a couple of weeks. The catch up is going to be a bitch!!! 

Have a happy sunday (saturday night for me). I think it might be an early one for me :) 

PS - I also heard doggie is suppose to be great for TTC. Not sure, been trying all different positions and cycling in the air and holding my hips up for 30 mins and still nothing. But it is fun trying


----------



## Rosie_PA

Trying2b2mums said:


> rosie- :rofl: there is nobody else hiding, trust me, they looked at all angles!! GL on your scans, i'm sure everything is good, i had those done a few months back, they came back normal! FX!!!
> :jo: enjoy your ride!!!!
> bec- i've been making OH 'weigh' my :holly: too, i cannot get over how big they are!! They've actually become less big and saggy bc they've filled out sooo much!! OUCH too!!
> angel- good luck at DRs, and yay for more house hunting!! And a party is always a good thing to get your mind off everything and just relax and enjoy yourself tonight!!
> maddy- glad you got caught up, and birthday sounds fun to me, and added bonus of teenager time :) I'm just as scientific with my garden, always needing stuff for the things, :rofl:
> melainey- yay for the possible job!!! :dance:
> mum2q- i love your openness and your questions!!! :rofl: good on ya!
> 
> We're slightly on edge bc we have to go see our specialist (sooner than planned) bc of the size cyst on my rt ovary and a sub chorionic bleed- know anything my lil nurse friend Rosie?!? I'm not overly concerned with the cyst, they will monitor it, and if it gets bigger surgery is an option in 2nd or 3rd trimester, or they will take care of it after bub is born. The bleed can be a bit of a worry and needs to be monitored as well. So next scan at 11 weeks unless specialist wants one before then, and he might. And will still have to talk to him about getting the ok to travel, so fx! we'll make that appoint on monday, and hope to get in next week!


Hi 2mums- I don't know that much but I do know it's a small blood clot, VERY common, and about 97% of the time it resolves on its own with no complications, so I think that bean will be just fine!!! :flower::cloud9:

My scan today showed I have polycystic ovaries, but not syndrome. I'm pretty upset because they can mess up your cycle and even interfer with ovulation :cry: I think this may be why I ovulate so late. The good news it's treatable with metformin (diabetic pill to help with insulin resistance) and/or clomid to help increase the quality of eggs and induce ovulation. But the bad news is I felt like I have been wasting my time the past 5 months because I Knew right away I was ovulating late but didn't say anything, just hoped it would correct itself. Luckily I am off on Monday so will be calling my ob/Gyn bright and early cause I want this fixed ASAP. I just feel depressed, ESP since I should have listened to my instincts that something was wrong :cry: I'm off to go eat massive amounts of chocolate...booooo


----------



## Pammy31

Morning ladies just finished doing crowd control at Perth convention centre... so buggered. it is nearly 2am here. hope to read more from you ladies later. what does triphasic mean?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## number2woohoo

Morning people.
What a fantastic wedding!!! Sounds awesome. When my partner and I met we were out till all hours every night. These days we are often in bed by 8:30, our little one has worn us out, lol. So I don't think I'd have lasted that late! Look forward to the photos.
Pammy it means you get a second sustained temp rise after ovulation. Fingers crossed it's a good sign hun! It can be a sign of implantation but so can bloody everything, lol!
We're going to the park later today, will be playing on the slippery dip/swings then having a few snags on rolls (free BBQs at the park). This arvo we're going to a 1stbirthday party. 
Have a great day all x


----------



## Maddy40

Morning all! Had a heck of a time getting on here this morning, my computer kept redirecting me to heaps of other sites, so I had to download a new program to pick up the bug it's clearly got. Despite working with computers every day, they never cease to amaze me at how complicated they can be :)

Woohoo don't worry luv, I'm now officially older than you since I turned 41 last week!

Pammy good luck with that chart. I don't temp but it looks nice and high, fx it stays that way. 

Muffins...mmmm I love cooking but then I have to eat them...made Anzac bikkies last night for dessert. Yummo.

Off to the fruit'n'veg market, just opened the crisper to find about 3 little florets of cauliflower and half a ZUCCHINI!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

rosie- :hugs: i understand how you would feel that you were wasting your time, but at the same token, you had to give yourself a chance, so dont beat yourself up too much, but do eat heaps of chocolate, yumm!! :munch: and it sounds like its an 'easy' fix so thats great news, once you get it sorted and get back to baby making i'm sure you'll fall easier than you think!!! 
2woohoo- sounds like you have a fantastic day ahead of you, enjoy!!!!
maddy- it was me, i ate all the zucchini!!! :rofl: i love a fruit and vege market, buy lots of yummy goodness!!!


----------



## Pammy31

so good morning my friends. my temp has gone down. 37.00



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Morning all :)

Ride done! Only 90kms but v tired so gonna have a quick kip then it's macaroon time!!!!

Hope everyone having a great Sunday!!!

Xx


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies :)

I am very hungover so I will not be commenting on everything :rofl: Bad idea to drink on antibiotics NEVER again haha....

Kiwi - Wedding sounds amazing can't wait to see photos :happydance:

2mums - Hoping everything will be ok (i'm sure it will be :hugs: ) x

Rosie - What does it mean that you don't have the syndrome? I have pcos and am not on meds for it but you can still get pregnant :) Don't think of it as wasted :hugs: You will be fine :hugs:

Hello everybody else... Love to you all x

Didnt take temp this morning as I had my head in a bucket :cry: Why did I do this to myself haha! Didn't make it to autocross am still lying in bed :rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> Good morning ladies :)
> 
> I am very hungover so I will not be commenting on everything :rofl: Bad idea to drink on antibiotics NEVER again haha....
> 
> Kiwi - Wedding sounds amazing can't wait to see photos :happydance:
> 
> 2mums - Hoping everything will be ok (i'm sure it will be :hugs: ) x
> 
> Rosie - What does it mean that you don't have the syndrome? I have pcos and am not on meds for it but you can still get pregnant :) Don't think of it as wasted :hugs: You will be fine :hugs:
> 
> Hello everybody else... Love to you all x
> 
> Didnt take temp this morning as I had my head in a bucket :cry: Why did I do this to myself haha! Didn't make it to autocross am still lying in bed :rofl:


Well my bloodwork has always been normal, so it's not polycystic ovarian syndrome but I have cystic ovaries. I didn't know you have PCOS?!? That's prob why it's taking you so long to get duffers and maybe why you had a MC, it can cause very irregular cycles and luteal phase deficit. Both of which cn be easily fixed with medication. Did your doc offer to help you?


----------



## Princessbec

Hey Ladies hope you are all having a relaxing Sunday : )


----------



## Melainey

Rosie - Everytime i go to the doctors here in Australia they just fob me off and tell me not to worry about it :( :cry: I even had one of my cysts rupture (most painful experience EVER) and the doctor just told me to go home and take nurofen???? I mean I was a little drunk at the time but that's no excuse! Mymum god love her is so worried about me she wants me to go home and get it sorted! I get pretty regular cycles tho? I mean I get a period every month so I thought that it was ok! hmmmmm I will have to go to the doctors and get it sorted I think.... :hugs:

:hi: Hi Bec :)

On another note :) I just had a phone interview and it went great :) I now just have to go into have a chat with a lady either tomorrow or the next day and then they will let me know :) Exciting stuff :happydance: Hopefully I get it cause we could do with the cash haha :haha:


----------



## Maddy40

Melainey - I HATE that about doctors. I had years of really awful, heavy, painful periods that would incapacitate me for days on end. I used to travel a lot for work and had to plan my trips around whether I would be able to access a bathroom every 30 mins. I used to complain every time I had a pap smears and NOBODY took me seriously. It wasn't until I almost passed out one day at the gym from back pain that I got a scan done of my entire pelvic/back area and found out I had an enormous 11cm long uterine fibroid - that's the size of a mango! I am still angry that I wasted years of my life being restricted because of my periods when the diagnosis and treatment was relatively simple. Grrrrr.... 
So keep trying different doctors, maybe ring around a couple of doc's surgeries and ask if there is a Dr that has a special interest in family planning and fertility issues. There are treatments and medications out there that make a huge difference.


----------



## Melainey

Wow Maddy that is terrible :cry::hugs: Glad you got itsorted :)

Thank you Iwill look into it :) :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Maddy- wow, that is terrible!!!

:flasher: I agree, if you don't feel like you are being taken seriously find another doc! Everything may be fine but you want to at least feel that the doctor is listening to your concerns! Congrats about the potential job, what will you be doing??? :happydance:


----------



## Melainey

Yea exactly :) Maybe I should get a referral to an OB/GYN :)

Thank you :) It's just a customer service role in an electronic store :) Just meet and greet at the door :happydance: 30 hours a week so it's great cause I didn't want heaps of hours and it sounds like a fun job :happydance:


----------



## Princessbec

I totally get where you ladies are coming from with doctor's not listening it is the same with the ambulance service! 18months ago my OH started throwing up so violently one night she burst the vessels in her eyes and she just would stop and she was in so much pain I called 000 and then instead of sending an ambulance I had someone call us back and ask all these question they ended up saying for her just to rest. I didn't agree so I put her in the car and took her to the hospital myself it turned out she had a cyst on her left ovary that had grown to cover her entire tummy (I saw it on the ultrasound and it looked like a baby ultrasound with no baby) when they operated the cyst weighed 4kg and they took her ovary, tube and also her gall bladder. So it shows that these days that sometimes in the medical profession they don't pay enough attention to what people are actully saying to them. Atleast my OH was ok no cancer in the cyst just a 18 day hospital stay and a scar from pubic bone to sternum.


----------



## Melainey

Oh my god Bec that is terrible!! Glad that she is ok and that you went with your intuition! Always listen to your heart :) most of the time you are right :hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all - have had a read through but won't try to comment on everything. Sorry I have been mia this weekend - still feeling pretty crook so just laying low and trying to recover best I can. Supposed to be going to SIL for dinner tonight but we've cancelled as I don't really feel up to it :( have ended up with acid reflux as a result of all the medication I'm on and it is not fun :(. I have been in tears all day as I am just so over feeling sick! I'm hoping I'll be ok to go to school tomorrow as I have a new student starting and should really be here to greet her. Sorry rant over now - hope you are all well xx


----------



## Maddy40

Take care Angel. And don't go making all those kiddies sick just to make an impression on the new girl (only joking! Hope you feel better soon. Nothing worse than being sick.

I have had one of those 'cleaning days' that you have to have periodically. Not only have I done a ton of laundry I've washed all the floors that are washable, scrubbed the ceramic cooktop (and wanted to clean the oven but the gunk takes 4hrs to clean it and I need the oven for dinner tonight). DH is packed for his trip..sob sob..he'll be gone for 8 weeks but we will join him for the 2 weeks of school holidays. So depending on timing of our reunion he could either miss 1 or 2 cycles.

Bec that's a terrible story about your OH. Thank goodness she's ok. My mum is a nurse and keeps reminding me Drs are people to, but it buggers me that I came across so many that were unhelpful.

Oh and I'm a transplanted Melbournian. I still miss it, especially all the great little pubs and laneways of the city.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey- fx for your job, sounds like a great job for you and your personality!!! 
maddy - fx that you can manage to hit one cycle while he's away, we'll keep you occupied and at least you'll get to visit!! Our oven needs a good cleaning too, but the chemicals = :sick: 
angel - im sorry to hear your doing so terribly! i wish you'd feel better so soon!! have a good rest and keep relaxing! tea and honey!! 
bec- i agree- good on ya for following your gut, very smart and glad OH is ok!! 

not sure if i've missed anyone, head is a mess, despite OH sleeping in the guest room and no kissy faces, I've managed to get sick as well (she tried so hard not to get me sick, bless her)! Not too thrilled about it, will go to chemist tomorrow to see what i can take, head, nose and chest all full and painful! :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

princess - sorry, I didn't see you post until just now, I only jumped on for a quick second last night...RUDE!!! lol Thanks for filling me in! How long have you been trying for this time round? hope it's not too long for you to wait!! 

Thanks everyone for your feedback on our little guys funny poo...questions about everything on here! haha He is fine, still not 100% sure what it was, but it's all good now. 

Kiwi - wow! what a wedding! That sounds insane! Not my type of thing for me, but I would LOVE to attend! how fun!

Rosie - sorry to hear about your results! Try to look on the nright side, You're not wasting anymore time! Hopeyou're ok hun!

2 mums - I have to say, I'd defo try the bacon and avo muffins......call me crazy, but I think they sound awesome!!!!

Newbie - thanks for doing all our daily exercise!

Melainey - haha I thought you weren't going to drink. it's always the unplanned ones that are the best days/nights! haha hope you're feeling ok! So great on the job front! and a bit of extra money coming in will ease DH's mind too! good luck, I know you can do it!!!

Angel - hope you feel better sweetie! I'm just starting to get a cold today - hoping it stays as just a short lived cold, not like you - poor thing!! xxx

as for me, I had a great day, decided to paint the bathroom, so I have taken all blinds down, doors off, stripped everything out & have sanded back all the walls and doorways....ready for my next mission which will be to tape everything up so I can get in and get the painting started!! I also decided I will get a new toilet & will probably throw in a few new accessories. maybe even a new mirror if i can find one....DH will roll his eyes about that one. lol 

Just off to cook dinner. lamb chops, chips & eggs....my favourite!!! and I will cook up some vegies too, cos we didn't have healthy lunch!

hope you're all well!!


----------



## Pammy31

melainey... hope you get the job. bec that sounded horrible. it is amazing how careless some professionals are.... also hello to everyone else.



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Trying2b2mums said:


> melainey- fx for your job, sounds like a great job for you and your personality!!!
> maddy - fx that you can manage to hit one cycle while he's away, we'll keep you occupied and at least you'll get to visit!! Our oven needs a good cleaning too, but the chemicals = :sick:
> angel - im sorry to hear your doing so terribly! i wish you'd feel better so soon!! have a good rest and keep relaxing! tea and honey!!
> bec- i agree- good on ya for following your gut, very smart and glad OH is ok!!
> 
> not sure if i've missed anyone, head is a mess, despite OH sleeping in the guest room and no kissy faces, I've managed to get sick as well (she tried so hard not to get me sick, bless her)! Not too thrilled about it, will go to chemist tomorrow to see what i can take, head, nose and chest all full and painful! :(


Sorry 2mums but you cAnt take anything. Panadol for high temp and body aches and pains and saline nasal spray for blocked nose. Nothing else :( no vicks no cold and flu medication. Can have hot water and lemon to soothe throat and dry tickle cough but that's it :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

this is definitely more my pace. haha much easier to keep up! i'm going to sit back & enjoy my 'parenting' magazine. bought it today lol i always choose pregnancy or parenting ones when i do actually uy them.....or take 5!! haha 

hi everybody!!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwipauagirl said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> melainey- fx for your job, sounds like a great job for you and your personality!!!
> maddy - fx that you can manage to hit one cycle while he's away, we'll keep you occupied and at least you'll get to visit!! Our oven needs a good cleaning too, but the chemicals = :sick:
> angel - im sorry to hear your doing so terribly! i wish you'd feel better so soon!! have a good rest and keep relaxing! tea and honey!!
> bec- i agree- good on ya for following your gut, very smart and glad OH is ok!!
> 
> not sure if i've missed anyone, head is a mess, despite OH sleeping in the guest room and no kissy faces, I've managed to get sick as well (she tried so hard not to get me sick, bless her)! Not too thrilled about it, will go to chemist tomorrow to see what i can take, head, nose and chest all full and painful! :(
> 
> 
> Sorry 2mums but you cAnt take anything. Panadol for high temp and body aches and pains and saline nasal spray for blocked nose. Nothing else :( no vicks no cold and flu medication. Can have hot water and lemon to soothe throat and dry tickle cough but that's it :(Click to expand...

thanks kiwi, thats what i was afraid of!! i can deal with most of it, but the not being able to breathe is not fun, so i shall sleep and sleep and hope my body can kick it soon! 
btw- wedding sounded amazing (i was reminded of your post when your name popped up, sorry) and loved the pic on FB,, your dress is super cute!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi all!!

I've just sat down for the first time all Arvo... What possessed me to cook four different sorts of macarons!!! Just about ready to pipe the fillings now, I think that's hardcore cooking lol

Sorry I haven't been keeping up today, I'll have a good read and catch up now!

Xx


----------



## ginny83

hi everyone

Bec - that sounds like such an awful experience, you must have been so scared for her. So glad everything turned out OK! 

Angel - sorry to hear you're still not feeling better x

2mums - hope that cyst goes away soon! Regards to the sub choronic hemorrhage, I actually had a small one in my last pregnancy and it had actually resolved itself before the baby past away - so had nothing to do with the miscarriage. Basically I was told that it'd would probably either bleed out or just reabsorb, and they nearly all resolve themselves by 20 weeks. At the research I did about it basically pointed that it's very rare for them to cause complications and that it's more common that you think. 

hi to everyone else, hope you're enjoying your weekend!


----------



## ginny83

Newbie, I was going to ask what had you been cooking (saw the pics on fb). They look fantastic!!


----------



## Newbie32

ginny83 said:


> Newbie, I was going to ask what had you been cooking (saw the pics on fb). They look fantastic!!

Crazy eh?

Pink are raspberry passion fruit
Green/purple are apple blackberry
Yellow are vanilla with raspberry and white choc ganache
And white are malt with salted caramel.....

I'm tired!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ginny - thanks!! I hope i'm in that majority that it dissolves by itself! Thanks for making me feel better about it :) How are you feeling???
:jo: that sounds like an intense lot of work! :munch: 

boring day here - out to lunch, then cold/flu hit, been sitting on my bum fading in and out, drinking water, just had soup - didnt taste it!! :haha:


----------



## Pauls_angel

:jo: I love love love macarons - and making them! Can't make them at the moment as all my cooking bits a pieces are already packed - they will be the first thing I make when I get to my in laws house in a couple of weeks though! If you have any spares feel free to send some my way :)

Kiwi - great photos! Sounds like a fun wedding!

Hi to all others - again sorry for being a little less involved today - am having the day off again tomorrow - am really hoping I can kick this thing! Chat to you all then - off to bed for now :) xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh my - just noticed we have 24 guests view our thread!!! We are very popular tonight! Anyway sleep time now - night!


----------



## ginny83

I'm so inspired to make macaroons now! I've never tried salted caramel and now I'm salivating for it haha I just know it's something I'd like

I'm not feeling too bad. I think my MS is of the fairly mild variety - so I feel very lucky for that. I just wish I had a little window in my tummy so I could know everything was going on OK in there. How are you feeling any MS yet?


----------



## Melainey

Hello darlings :)

Very quiet in here today!I just had a hangover day today :)
Thanks for all the well wishes for the job I hope I get it :happydance:

mum2 - I love decorating it is so much fun :) 

2mums & Angel I really hope you both feel better soon xxx

Iam just gona sit down and watch a movie :happydance:

Much love to you all :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- no MS yet, my DR said he's not surprised bc he said it would take til 8 weeks, and i called bullshit on him, :haha: I dont think i'll get it at this point, but not totally counting it out either. Been lucky for having no symptoms, but at the same time i feel like it would make me feel better, and like you, a window would be AWESOME!!! its so stressful isnt it!?
mum2q- your bathroom project sounds great!!! love a renovation! :) enjoy!! 
angel- hope you feel better, sleep well!!! :sleep:


----------



## Newbie32

Night ladies :)

You should totally bake some Ginny! They aren't hard, and such little tasty treats!!

Sweet dreams girls, :jo: will return to normal online form tomorrow xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

NEWBIE - wow all those macaroons. I tried to make a kiwi and lime cheesecake and it's been in the fridge for nearly 3hrs now and it STILL hasn't set. It was only my 2nd attempt so it's not looking too good :) Fair play to you though. I haven't got the patience to make anything too complicated like that LOL. How about you make them and I will eat them! :) 

Weekend has been good so far. I enjoy lazy sundays. DH has headed up to Dublin to watch sport (MELAINEY: he has gone to the hurling semi Killkenny v Tipperary) so enjoying the house to myself. It is lashing rain so inside catching up on X Factor (it started last night so its the very funny audition stages) and Glee is a great way to spend a sunday. :) 

MELAINEY: Good luck with your job interview. Play up that foreign accent! It gets you everywhere!!!! HAHAHA

2MUMS & ANGEL: hope you both feel better soon. It must be EKKA time up in Brisbane as I still tend to get a cold and flu around that time and I am not even living there! LOL

GINNY: wouldn't it be great to have that window in your tummy, even for non-pregnant women it would be great to see what is happening down there. Hope the MS stays mild for you. 

Well by the time you all wake up and read this, it will be Monday again :( I hate Mondays. Have a great day! :flower:


----------



## Pammy31

Off to bed soon guys. I hope all is well. I am praying for a temp rise fxed.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Princessbec

I hope you all had a good weekend and got to relax : )


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning girls! I finally got my temp rise! Now the second waiting game begins! Have a good day! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy your temps are looking amazing!

Happy monday everyone! I missed a bit yesterday so I will make sure i am all over it today!!!

Heres hoping its going to be a good week....

XXX


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Morning girls! I finally got my temp rise! Now the second waiting game begins! Have a good day! Xx

WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!

Hope you caught it hun xx

:coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies! 

Yay mum2Q, Glad You've O'd!! Hope you caught that little eggy! 

Pammy you're chart looks amazing!! Fx'd for you! 

This month is dragging for me...only on CD16 and probably another 8days till ovulation! Hubby is away from Friday morning til Sunday lunch so I'm kind of hoping I O before then or not til Tuesday so we have a few 'fertile' days to try & catch that eggy. I had a little bit of EWCM yesterday, mostly wet but as FF says always note your most fertile CM, so I'm technically in a 'potentially' fertile time. We hadn't BD'd for two days before then so I know it wasn't just left over semen! (TMI??). I've been really crampy too, but I know i won't really know until O has been confirmed! :) has anyone else had really erratic temps? Since temping vaginally they seem a lot more all over the place?! 
Newbie it looks like your V chart is a bit more dramatic too? 

Angel, hope you're feeling better really soon! 

Melainey, I would try & find a nice GP who's happy to refer you. I think with PCOS, even if you ovulate sometimes your FSH is all over the place so some months the eggs will be fine, others they wont mature properly. You'd probably do well on some clomid or something that would stimulate mature follicles & make sure you ovulate each month?! 

2mums, how are you? 

Everyone else...Lisa, Bec, Rosie??? Sorry I know I've forgotten someone!!


----------



## Newbie32

lol at tmi!

Can be tricky to check cm around :sex: times...glad its not just me!!!!!

Yeah - im not really sure about v temps and the differences...mine are bouncing around a bit now which i know can be normal during your period... but last month right before o and then after they werent so 'rocky'...will be interesting to see what they do later in the cycle!

Im with you on the boredom waiting for O....even though only been waiting 5 days!!!! I have ZERO patience...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning ladies :)

Yay shell for ov!! Looking forward to that bfp news in a couple of weeks!

Pammy I still think your chart looks awesome! Here's hoping you're duffered!

Lucy I will be praying that you ov at a convenient time when Liam is around!

I am feeling a little better today so will hopefully get the chance to jump on a bit more today :)

Have a great morning! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Glad you are feeling a bit better Angel!! I can imagine you would be feeling very sick of feeling sick!!!

XX


----------



## lisamfr

morning ladies, 

2mums &#8211; sorry to hear your not well. You can take panadol but nothing else. 

Angel &#8211; Glad to hear your starting to feel better. 

Newbie &#8211; awesome work over the weekend baking. They look so good on fb.

Kiwi &#8211; the Wedding sounds like it was awesome day for all. 

Rosie &#8211; sorry to hear about your scan. But good thing your on top of it now.

Melainey &#8211; My fx for the job &#8211; sounds like it would be a fun role.

Hello, to the rest of team Maddy, Ginny, Pammy, 2woohoo, Jayne, LLPM and Bec

AFM &#8211; Had a very busy weekend. Saturday went dresses shopping didn&#8217;t find anything I liked. Sunday went down to my in-laws holiday house which they are setting up. Also popped in to see a friend that also in the area. Now back in the office for another week. At less this week I am back in the 2ww wait. Fx this time around we got the egg. Normal symptoms have show up again. Cramping & tender boobs. I am starting to think this are just normal symptoms now nothing to get my hopes up. Which is fine I am just leaining about my body. 

Have a good morning all xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Glad you are feeling a bit better Angel!! I can imagine you would be feeling very sick of feeling sick!!!
> 
> XX

Thanks Sasha! Yes I really am quite over it - am thankful to finally be feeling a bit better today - I am getting quite bored of sitting at home too - makes all the ttc waiting feel even longer too! Hopefully I'll be well enough to head back to work tomorrow :)

So how many macarons have you eaten? :rofl: 200lm bike ride this week?


----------



## Newbie32

OMG...can you like see me through your computer?!?!?!!

Was literally shoving one in my mouth when i read that!!! BAHAHAHAHAHA

Bad they are kinda bitesize...SO easy to gobble down!!!

Hope you got the egg too lisa!!! We have a few of you just into the TWW now! I am positive we are due for LOTS of BFPS!!!!!


----------



## Pammy31

Thank you ladies. I hope I am duffered!! wont be checking till 26th Aug. Problem is my best friend of 16yrs who likes to drink, her birthday is the 25th.... no heavy drinking unless the :witch: shows up. Then a baby shower on the 26th at my other friends house. Fun fun fun. How is everyone this morning.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Rosie_PA

:jo: -I'm ready for some BFPs too!! Those macaroons look delish!!!!!!! So I have a question, I was looking at your charts and the day you get the cross hairs is usually the first day of your + opk. Does your opk deteck your LH surge? 

Lucy- I would never be that patient!!! How long are your cycles??? my temps are crazy too!

Angel- so happy you are starting to feel better!!! How was house hunting?

Lisa- Fx'd you got the eggy, and will get a sticky bean!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pammy- chart looks great! Fx'd! How can you wait that long??? I'd already be breaking out the sticks!!!


----------



## Pammy31

Rosie_PA said:


> Pammy- chart looks great! Fx'd! How can you wait that long??? I'd already be breaking out the sticks!!!

Only 9dpo, I have never had normal hormones so I don't think I will bother testing and getting all broken up if I get a BFN!!

I have you lovely ladies to keep me company. Although on thursday I am gonna buy a frer.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> OMG...can you like see me through your computer?!?!?!!
> 
> Was literally shoving one in my mouth when i read that!!! BAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Bad they are kinda bitesize...SO easy to gobble down!!!
> 
> Hope you got the egg too lisa!!! We have a few of you just into the TWW now! I am positive we are due for LOTS of BFPS!!!!!

Bahahahaha!!! Yes :jo: I am always watching you! :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pammy31 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Pammy- chart looks great! Fx'd! How can you wait that long??? I'd already be breaking out the sticks!!!
> 
> Only 9dpo, I have never had normal hormones so I don't think I will bother testing and getting all broken up if I get a BFN!!
> 
> I have you lovely ladies to keep me company. Although on thursday I am gonna buy a frer.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and CommieClick to expand...

Pammy maybe you could test in the 25th instead - only one day early :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

pammy, if I were you, I would test 25th - you will be 14dpo, so it's a good time to test, and it would be good to find out before the party! it also looks like you had a little implantation dip. good signs!

hope everyone else is havign a good day! I can see that everyone is feeling a bit more chatty today, hope you're all feeling a bit more positive! try not to chat too much, you will give me too much to catch up on this afternoon and you can't do that to an ALMOST PREGNANT woman! lol positive thoughts this month, cos with negative, I will get nowhere! :)


----------



## Pammy31

Thanks ladies.. I am due for AF on the 25th, problem is last time it didn't turn up till 6pm. I will test on the 25th. I hope I see 2 lines!! fxed. This is my first month charting. ohh ohh ohh Today my Partner and I celebrate our first year together. Yay!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Happy anniversary Pammy! I hope you have a fantastic day! xx


----------



## Pammy31

Pauls_angel said:


> Happy anniversary Pammy! I hope you have a fantastic day! xx

I will try.... I am working today... I just had a staff member give me a muffin and another one got me a coffee. I love the ppl here!!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> :jo: -I'm ready for some BFPs too!! Those macaroons look delish!!!!!!! So I have a question, I was looking at your charts and the day you get the cross hairs is usually the first day of your + opk. Does your opk deteck your LH surge?
> 
> Lucy- I would never be that patient!!! How long are your cycles??? my temps are crazy too!
> 
> Angel- so happy you are starting to feel better!!! How was house hunting?
> 
> Lisa- Fx'd you got the eggy, and will get a sticky bean!!

Hey Hun, Yeah - i get really strong positives generally at night on the day before my cross hairs, and then it seems to stay positive the next day too after temp rise...i get so confused about the exact time when o is though to be honest...i know the temp spike is the key, but the timing for my o pains seems to be different every month and i find that odd!!

Wish i could have shared the macarons with you all they were a fab batch!!

(Im quite popular at work today....)


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats Pammy! Hopefully its BFP for your anniversary present!!!!!


----------



## Pammy31

Thank you Sasha. I think Peter will freak out a little.... erm!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

He'll get use to the idea - besides he knows how badly you want a bub - I'm sure he'll be celebrating right along side you - even if he is a little freaked out by the idea at first!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

read everything, but wont remember it all, sorry in advance
angel- glad you're feeling better! :) 
kiwi- it is ekka time ;) 
pammy- fx
lisa- fx
mum2q- fx
:jo: we can all see you stuffing your face!! - that actually made me smile, i would have laughed, but no energy :) 
rosie- hope you had a good weekend! 
anyone i missed - very sorry
i am officially incredibly sick, sneezing, runny nose, headache, ears popping, face hurts, and tmi- i should be on antibiotics bc of the color of my runny nose!! :( couldnt sleep last night from 2-7am bc i cant breathe, slept this morning and just got back from the chemist- got some plain strepsils and another form of lozenge for a cough, and she said cont to take panamax. all stocked up on soup and tissues now too, but exhausted and going back to bed. love you all


----------



## LLPM

2mums you need a vaporizer!! We use ours all the time when there's snot about...about $40 from a chemist and you'll use one when you have bub anyway so worth the investment!! :) hope you feel better soon chicky!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums - I feel for you - I really hope your cold passes quickly and that you get lots of rest!

Lucy - How are you and your beautiful girls today? Paul forgot to take that bag of clothes for you this morning - he will have to drop it round tomorrow instead - I hope that is ok!?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> :jo: -I'm ready for some BFPs too!! Those macaroons look delish!!!!!!! So I have a question, I was looking at your charts and the day you get the cross hairs is usually the first day of your + opk. Does your opk deteck your LH surge?
> 
> Lucy- I would never be that patient!!! How long are your cycles??? my temps are crazy too!
> 
> Angel- so happy you are starting to feel better!!! How was house hunting?
> 
> Lisa- Fx'd you got the eggy, and will get a sticky bean!!
> 
> Hey Hun, Yeah - i get really strong positives generally at night on the day before my cross hairs, and then it seems to stay positive the next day too after temp rise...i get so confused about the exact time when o is though to be honest...i know the temp spike is the key, but the timing for my o pains seems to be different every month and i find that odd!!
> 
> Wish i could have shared the macarons with you all they were a fab batch!!
> 
> (Im quite popular at work today....)Click to expand...

I get confused too, I thought ovulation happened 24-36 hrs after LH surge or positive opk, but according to ff every time someone enters a positive opk they get cross hairs so I didn't know if I was missing something! This is so confusing! Maybe I'll ask my gyn when I talk to him about my scan tomorrow...

I bet you are popular today!!! 

Pammy- happy anniversary!

2mums- feel better soon!!! Xoxo

Mum2- where are your cross hairs? You already had a positive opk?! Now I'm really confused! Ugh! Ps- love the positivity (is that a word??) :)


----------



## LLPM

Not a problem at all angel! Anytime is fine. :) thanks. 
We're all good thanks, it's study week for Liam so it should be a bit more cruisy thankfully!


----------



## Pammy31

Thank you ladies for your support, it means alot to me to have ladies to talk to about the TMI stuff no one else wants to discuss and teach others. If I get a BFP I will be hanging around and yarning while duffered!! love you guys :hugs:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Princessbec

Pammy- Your chart looks great Fx for you and Happy Anniversary.

2 mums- I hope you feel better soon : ( Rest lots!

I am 12dpo today and still testing BFN on frer so I doubt I'll get my BFP this month, I just wish if I'm not preggas the witch would show up so I can start all over again. I was 80% sure I was preggas to I have heaps of CM (not normal for me b4 AF) and my boobs are killing me. 
I am going to chart this next cycle but I always find it hard with having kids ect I find it hard not to talk b4 taking me temp.


----------



## Newbie32

:)

Good to hear Pammy!

Yeah Rosie Cheeks...who knows really...SMEP method has you doing the babbadance for three days from +opk, and then skipping one, and then one more - but i kinda wonder how this works when at the same time they basically say you dont really have a chance to fall pg after your temp has risen!!!! Maybe im doing it wrong!!!!

2Mums i am so sorry to hear you are unwell :( you poor thing, the vaporiser sounds like a good plan to me. Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Princess you are not out until the witch shows tho Hun!

Hopefully its just a late BFP and you wont need to worry about temping! Tho old :jo: does love a good :coolio: chart stalking!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :)

Pammy chart looking great :)

Squigley - YAY for ovulation :happydance: Hope you caught it :hugs:

2mums - Sorry you are feeling unwell :cry: Hope you feel better soon xx

Angel - Glad you are on the mend :) :hugs:

:jo: Hope you enjoy your 300km bike ride after all those macaroons you are eating hehehe :rofl:

Kiwi - :hi: (I can't remember what I was going to say :rofl: 

Anybody else I have forgotten I love you :happydance: (didn't use a cheat sheet today :winkwink: )

As for me ... I am knackared... Had the weirdest dream about murder last night and feel like I didn't sleep a wink ahah! STILL no ovulation for me and it's CD19 now :cry: Will have to go to the doctors soon! Maybe tonight! xxx


----------



## Pammy31

Hey everyone.... It is Newbie32's (Sasha) Birthday in 3 days!! getting old :jo:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Hiya laineypop,

I have a message for your eggy for you, if you could pass it on:

COME AND PLAY NOW!!!! (please)

That is all xx


----------



## Newbie32

LOL, thanks Pammy...would have quite happily let that one slip under the radar...i already feel OLD. 

Was just saying to a friend at work this morning, i think i might skip my next few birthdays, and just stay this age for a while longer!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Thank you granny :jo: hehe Hopefully she will listen ... They are a little stuborn my bunch :winkwink:

x


----------



## Pammy31

No probs!! he he he!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Thank you granny :jo: hehe Hopefully she will listen ... They are a little stuborn my bunch :winkwink:
> 
> x

They wont want old :jo: coming at them with her cane!!

Times up eggies!!!!! Get outa there!


----------



## Pammy31

Sasha I just had an image of a little nanna in the tube whacking the folicle... lol

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> Sasha I just had an image of a little nanna in the tube whacking the folicle... lol
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

Bahahahaha

In scuba diving gear? hahahah...loook out little eggies, :jo: is going in!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Mum2Q ... hope that egg catching goes well!

Lisa ... a bit like you, I never really took notice of my body throughout my cycle before, now I know exactly which day my PMS should arrive and will be able to warn people in advance :)

Pam ... I'll be there theoretically holding your hand when you test since we are the same DPO.

2mums ... ewww, mucus. So sorry you feel bad. Hope you are able to relax. At least OH will be able to care for you since she's already had it!

Angel ... just wondering when the stats on the front page are uploaded, is there somewhere that shows the date it was done?

Melainey ... re getting a new Doc, see below! 

AFM today, well after lecturing Melainey :) the other day I rang my doc's clinic and asked the staff to recommend which of their docs is good to talk to re fertility issues! It must have been karma, I normally have to book 10 days in advance, but they could get me in to New Doc straight away! She immediately ordered all the hormone tests plus some other bloodwork I'm going to need (OMG they took SEVEN vials of blood) and handed me a referral to the FS! She also said DH and I should be talking NOW about the limits we are willing to go to, in terms of assisted conception, if it comes to that. What a relief to have an understanding GP.


----------



## Newbie32

Maddy that is great news re this new doctor....when will you get your results back? It really is such a sensitive subject and i find it so disappointing to hear about the troubles that some of you girls have had just getting what sounds like pretty basic advice and support....FX you wont need the referral!! 

So we have two testers at the end of this week then, and possibly princess as well!

GL & :dust:


----------



## Pammy31

Thank you Maddy I will hold yours while the other dips into the pee!! lol

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Maddy that is great news about the doc! I updated the front page this morning but I think I am a day ahead - I am thinking I may also be completely wrong with some of the data on there! If everyone could correct me with where they are at I will fix it up again! Am thinking I may also add a "this page was last updated at" to help me as much as everyone else :) sorry if I have gotten your details wrong!


----------



## Newbie32

Got me right on CD 5...now waiting to o....boring :coffee:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Rosie - I had a really dark OPK the day before my temp rise, I didn't record it as positive as I was a little unsure. The crosshairs take 3-4 days to appear, they don't put them there until there is a sustained rise. It's confusing, but the opk is just a guide...every woman is different, they say 12-48 hours after a positive you will ov, some people get one positive, last time, i got a really strong positive one day and nothing the next. this time i got 2, then skipped a couple of days and got another surge...I think you have the LH surge that brings on Ov, but if you don't Ov, you will get another surge to bring it on the next time..... hope i didn't confuse you more by that rant. lol 

Newbie - with the smep, it also says to BD every other day from 10dpo until the positive test, and then what you said. That's what we did this month, so hoping it did work. I guess if you're a little unsure when you actually ov, and don't get positive opk until late, it can't hurt to be BDing a bit earlier too!

Melainey - I hope you can get a doc that will help you out! even just to explain it all properly will make you feel more in control!

Maddy - good luck with the new docs! must be a relief!

Angel - If I were you, I would change it so the details aren't so specific, that way you don't have to put so much work into keeping it updated....like maybe all the details about us then a "waiting to ovulate" or "due to test: 00/00/00" that way, when we all ov, we can tel you the date we are DUE to test (not when we all start testing, knowing there will be bfns lol). Up to you, but I think it will get too much trying to keep track of where everyone is up to...it's meant to make things easier, and it does for us, but it's a lot of hard work for you!

as for me, I'm excited as I just discovered that the date I'm due to test and if I am pregnant, my due date will be mothers day! what are the odds of getting it that perfect?!?! it must be my time! hahaha I hope so anyway!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

maddy- great news!!! so happy for you, a great step in the right direction, all hail that new DR!!! 
melainey- i think you should do the same, go to a new dr and see what they can do for ya!! 
:jo: nice visual, scuba suit, tubes, follices, canes...what more do you need?!

afm-- onnly got about 3 hours of sleep, had to go to an appoint with OH, still feeling crappy, but went back to the chemist, talked to the head lady, she's a good friend of ours and very good at what she does, I got a vaporizor and very excited to use it, she also gave me some anti histamines to dry my nose up and they are class a and perfectly ok for pregnant and breast feeding women, plus they'll make me drowsy so i may have a hope of some sleep tonight. I have no appetite, but trying to eat, i feel like none of this is helping this bean, so hoping i feel heaps better tomorrow. 

for anyone i missed - sorry, please understand i am a mess right now and cant concentrate on anything- def should not have been driving earlier either :|


----------



## Trying2b2mums

mum2q- i am loving your positive attitude, absolutely loving it!! :headspin::dance:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi ladies,

Hope you are having a great day. Mine has just started. But I have a question.... for those who temp (especially you there Newbie :) ) I don't actually understand what I am looking for. I know I have only been taking my temps for about a week now so it is probably too early to tell anything but what is cross hairs? Then I saw someone mention triphase?? Or something like that. I don't understand. 

I am currently sitting on CD7 and usually from CD8 I start using my OPKs as I usually get my smiley faces on day 10 or 11 (though I have had them on day 9 before) so are my temps suppose to be rising now seeing I am close to O-ing? 

ANGEL: glad to hear that you are finally getting better. That cold/flu you had was a pretty bad dose. Your front page is correct for me. 

2MUMS: sorry your feeling crap and it sucks that you can't take anything. Hope your on the mend soon.

MADDY: so glad you got to see that new doctor. The same thing happened to me. I was seeing my normal GP for 18mths and she did my day 3 and day 21 bloods and that was about it. She kept saying "give it another 6mths". So she headed off on maternity leave and I saw someone else. My first visit to her I had about 5+ vials of blood taken as well, she tested for everything, booked me in for a scan, gave me the rundown on the fertility clinic, gave me the papers to fill out and made an appointment and referred DH to have his SA test as well. It puts your mind at ease when you have someone wanting to help you out in this frustrating time. 

BEC: fingers crossed for you. Newbie was right... your not out yet. You can get false positives.

PAMMY: looking good for you as well. Fingers crossed for that BFP. Happy Anniversary as well. What a lovely anniversary present that would be. Enjoy your evening. 

MELAINEY: Get onto that new DR. Don't mess around with this. Make them listen to you! Also Killkenny absolutely flogged Tipp yesterday so its a Kill v Galway hurling final. Also Rose of Tralee starts tonight. :) LOL The Saw Doctors are playing. I know I know, tomorrow night (tue) you will be hanging on waiting impatiently for which Rose is crowed :) LOL :winkwink:

:hi: Hello to everyone else that I haven't made a personal mention to. Hope you are having a great day. Actually looking forward to work this week. My boss is away for a week so we get a break from him and have a relaxing week! :) Enjoy the rest of your afternoon/night.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2 mums, hope you feel better very soon! Your little bean will be fine, and once it gets through this, you will know it'll be set in there for the full 9 months!!! all my love to you while you're feeling so crappy!!!

I am starting to get a really snotty nose. DH said to me yesterday that my CM is so good at the moment, it's started coming out my nose! haha he's a goose


----------



## Melainey

:jo: and Pam I nearly pissed myself at the thought of :jo: all up in my womanhood haha :rofl: 

Maddy that is great news about your new doc.. I will have a chat with Daniel when he gets home from work and see what he thinks! It's getting me down at this stage! :cry: I think I should order the Soy Iso off the internet? Hmmm will see...

Mum2Q - lovin your positivity this month I really hope that this is it for you :hugs: A mothers day baby would be perfect :) xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> 2 mums, hope you feel better very soon! Your little bean will be fine, and once it gets through this, you will know it'll be set in there for the full 9 months!!! all my love to you while you're feeling so crappy!!!
> 
> I am starting to get a really snotty nose. DH said to me yesterday that my CM is so good at the moment, it's started coming out my nose! haha he's a goose

Bahaha!!! Shell I think your DH is about the only one of our OHs that could speak our ttc language!


----------



## Melainey

Sorry my internet is being ********! That message was meant for ages ago!! 

Kiwi - great about the hurling :) Oh and the rose o' tralee hahahahahaa :rofl: Too fu*king funny if ya ask me haha GOtta love the cheesy Irish things that we do! :rofl:You are looking for a temp rise Sasha :) More so a sustained temp rise! (more than six in a row and FF will confirm O ) :happydance:

2mums - :hugs: feel better babe :hugs:

Michelle - :rofl: Your DH is so cute :)

Daniel is calling up BUPA at the moment to see if our package covers doctors too cause I am thinking to go to a paid surgery instead of a bulk bill cause I think that they would be better :) Hopefully we are covered :happydance: My CM has been either dry or creamy and my cervix is doing strange bloody things so obviously there is something wrong :cry: Hopefully I will get it sorted soon :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah squigley! Forgot about that part, though I usually try to start before cd10 cos o is early!!!

Love the cm comment...as for the nose...super early pg sign!!! Mothers day baby would be perfect for you Hun xxx

2mums I hope you can get one rest and are on the mend soon xxx 

Angel are you almost back to normal?

Hoe everyone's had a great day and sorry if I've missed anything/one!!!


----------



## Newbie32

kiwipauagirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are having a great day. Mine has just started. But I have a question.... for those who temp (especially you there Newbie :) ) I don't actually understand what I am looking for. I know I have only been taking my temps for about a week now so it is probably too early to tell anything but what is cross hairs? Then I saw someone mention triphase?? Or something like that. I don't understand.
> 
> I am currently sitting on CD7 and usually from CD8 I start using my OPKs as I usually get my smiley faces on day 10 or 11 (though I have had them on day 9 before) so are my temps suppose to be rising now seeing I am close to O-ing?
> 
> ANGEL: glad to hear that you are finally getting better. That cold/flu you had was a pretty bad dose. Your front page is correct for me.
> 
> 2MUMS: sorry your feeling crap and it sucks that you can't take anything. Hope your on the mend soon.
> 
> MADDY: so glad you got to see that new doctor. The same thing happened to me. I was seeing my normal GP for 18mths and she did my day 3 and day 21 bloods and that was about it. She kept saying "give it another 6mths". So she headed off on maternity leave and I saw someone else. My first visit to her I had about 5+ vials of blood taken as well, she tested for everything, booked me in for a scan, gave me the rundown on the fertility clinic, gave me the papers to fill out and made an appointment and referred DH to have his SA test as well. It puts your mind at ease when you have someone wanting to help you out in this frustrating time.
> 
> BEC: fingers crossed for you. Newbie was right... your not out yet. You can get false positives.
> 
> PAMMY: looking good for you as well. Fingers crossed for that BFP. Happy Anniversary as well. What a lovely anniversary present that would be. Enjoy your evening.
> 
> MELAINEY: Get onto that new DR. Don't mess around with this. Make them listen to you! Also Killkenny absolutely flogged Tipp yesterday so its a Kill v Galway hurling final. Also Rose of Tralee starts tonight. :) LOL The Saw Doctors are playing. I know I know, tomorrow night (tue) you will be hanging on waiting impatiently for which Rose is crowed :) LOL :winkwink:
> 
> :hi: Hello to everyone else that I haven't made a personal mention to. Hope you are having a great day. Actually looking forward to work this week. My boss is away for a week so we get a break from him and have a relaxing week! :) Enjoy the rest of your afternoon/night.

Hey Hun, some people get a little dip in temp when the o, followed by a temp spike, generally between .3/.6 but up to a degree. One this higher temp has been sustained for three days, ff will give ou cross hairs on your chart showing your o day. But remember, sometimes the temp jumps up quick, sometimes it creeps up over a few days...mine s different every month!!

Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> :jo: and Pam I nearly pissed myself at the thought of :jo: all up in my womanhood haha :rofl:
> 
> Maddy that is great news about your new doc.. I will have a chat with Daniel when he gets home from work and see what he thinks! It's getting me down at this stage! :cry: I think I should order the Soy Iso off the internet? Hmmm will see...
> 
> Mum2Q - lovin your positivity this month I really hope that this is it for you :hugs: A mothers day baby would be perfect :) xx

Poke poke Bahahahahahaha 

:jo::jo::jo::jo::jo:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yep nearly back to normal :) so glad I took the extra day off today - has made all the difference! Am still going to take it easy this week though - early nights, etc so I don't risk pushing ov back this month or missing it altogether which is what my doc now thinks happened last month! my DH has just arrived home do I'm off to eat dinner - talk to you all later on! Have a lovely evening everyone!


----------



## Newbie32

Pleased to hear it angel, fx for super strong o this month!!!

Xx


----------



## Pammy31

get better soon Angel. Also Melainey I am glad I could make you laugh....



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everybody! how are you all tonight? well, I hope! Yeah, My DH is pretty down with the lingo - he even asks me about 'AF' etc. lol it's a bit of a novelty for him. 

Melainey - I would try the soy if I were you! It should make you more regular and can bring O earlier too! and will also increase your chance of multiples if you take it on the right day! I would get it now (hopefully you won't need to use it!!) cos you'll need to take it from the start of your cycle! With your pcos, it will be helpful for you I think. I've read heaps of people who it works for in the first month! some in the second or third too. 

Kiwi, the horizontal line on the crosshairs acts as a visual tool to help show the difference between the two heights. before ov they're lower, there is a spike to indicate Ov, and after is higher. Ov is indicated by the vertical line. Triphasic is where there is a third level of temps - usually at around 7dpo. FF sends daily emails for 20 days with lessons covering the basics and some more detailed info too. I'd recommend them, you will learn a lot. A lot of people get them to their junk mail, so check that if they aren't in your inbox.


----------



## Newbie32

Love it squigley!! Cannot ever imagine dh asking me about af!!!!!

I have a really good feeling about you this month Hun xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks! I have a really good feeling, only cos I am killing this AF bug with positivity!!!!! lol I am going for the 'positive until proven negative' approach this time round, maybe it will work... If it does, then I won't know what to put it down to, cos I have tried heaps of things defferent this month!

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Newbie32

Love it!!!!

I'm feeling better...as I do gearing up to o...when the hopeful part of my brain kicks over!!

I just want bfps for ALL of us, and NOW!!!

Then I could swap to pink and blue macarons ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hehehe sounds awesome!!! Yeah, I was exactly the same as you this month, I was feeling so crappy that I even hated being around myself, I felt guilty making other people be around me cos I was so miserable! lol but then perked up as O was approaching, and as you can see from my chart, my CM had my hopes up for quite a while! lol I think you can do it this month too!!! Just kill that witch with your happy thoughts! 

If you don't laugh, you cry!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Very true! 

Thanks Hun, let's get that positive attitude spread right across this thread like an abundance of ewcm at o time!!!! (yeah ok, that kinda sounds gross!!!!)

Ps, what dd you do different for cm this month? That cm chart is magnificent!!! I think I'm too old and :jo: and dried up for that kinda cm!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha, never too old girlie!!! and yes, while it is gross if you overthink it, I'm still happy to go with it!!! c'mon girls!!! haha

This time round, I took evening primrose oil with breakfast, lunch & dinner, drank a glass of grapefruit juice a day (I had to limit myself to one as it's expensive, but I love the stuff!!!!! lol) have my multi vitamin (which isn't new) and close to O time (after I got my positive opk) I used maybe baby sperm friendly gel - I used it 4 times. It was pretty good. 

This was the first time i checked my CP - I've never recorded it, but noticed a huge change during the days I recorded it as open. I always thought it was stupid, like how the hell would you tell the difference, but I was blown away when I could feel it open! when it was open, I also had a really good BD and afterwards, I went straight to bed, and I didn't have as much 'leakage' as normal when I got up and it was when we used the gel too...so maybe that means more of it got to where it's supposed to go?? I'm going with that theory anyway. lol Sorry for the TMI, but I know it's how we roll on here now! haha


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, well fx I can follow in the footsteps of great cm!

I'm in epo too, and vits, and grapefruit and green tea!!! Can't say I'm not trying ;)

Message to our future babies, we're ready for you now babies, come and play!!!


----------



## Newbie32

But bedtime for me, sweet dreams my lovelys xxxxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

holy cm mum2q!! :haha: 
I have my FX and ToesX for you all for BFPs this time around!!! 
going to fire up my vaporizer and try to sleep!! night all ! :sleep:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

get that CM going girl!

2 mums get better!!!

night all!!! xxxxxxx

EDIT: oh, i forgot to add that i also took a leaf out of 2 mums' book & we sang to the spermies & eggy! hoping it works so we can start to prove it's effectiveness. lol


----------



## Melainey

Sorry I have been MIA ladies

Goodnight and much love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Princessbec

Hey girls hope you had a good day : )

I am also wondering if any of you have any idea about cervical position? I have 2 days till I'm due for AF and my cervix is so high I can hardly reach it!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Princessbec said:


> Hey girls hope you had a good day : )
> 
> I am also wondering if any of you have any idea about cervical position? I have 2 days till I'm due for AF and my cervix is so high I can hardly reach it!


That is a good sign! It is supposed to start getting high around O and stay high until BFP or :witch: let's hope yours is high due to a sticky lil bean!!!! Fx'd!!!


----------



## Newbie32

FX for you bec!!! Sounds promising ;)

Hope everyone has a lovely day today :)


----------



## lisamfr

Morning All,

Hope we are all feeling heaps better today :p 

Day two into the week.


----------



## Pammy31

Good Morning ladies. I hope everyone is well or getting better.. TMI I totally got Aniversary :sex: lol. My temp is down today, not sure if thats a good thing. I Just looked at FF VIP part of my chart and the due date if I have conceived is my Nephews Birthday!! Weird!!

If you conceived this cycle your due date would be:
May 04, 2013

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

LOL Pammy - if you have conceived this cycle your baby will be born on Star Wars Day!!! "May the fourth be with you"...hehehe that would be hillarious!

Hi to everyone - I am at work but should have stayed home :( not feeling great - very very light headed! Have made another appt to see the doc this arvo am hoping I can get through the day!

Chat later on today! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh no Angel! I thought you had mended! Sorry to hear that you're not quite right yet...take care and look after yourself hun xx

Pammy that would be so sweet! I dont think it matters that your temp has come down a bit because its still really high - are you temping orally or vag? Not long till testing now!

Morning Lisa, hope your TWW is going FAST!!!

2mums, i hope you are feeling better.

Number2, hows things going with you this week? I cant remember seeing posts from you for a little while? Hope all is ok...

Same for you Ginny, hope you havent had any more spotting scares...

Kiwi, Jayne, Rosie Cheeks, Laineypop, Princess, Maddy & LLPM I hope your weeks are going well as well, and that those sleeping are having sweet dreams and those up and at em are having a great day!

Hope i didnt miss anyone...VERY sorry if i have - I havent gone the word doc route yet!!!

AFM...well we have decided Italy is a go! Going to leave at the end of the year and travel through most of Jan...London for about 6 days, then Paris for a few, and then jump in a car and scoot down the south of france, over to Italy, up to Switzerland and maybe a day or two in Germany! Cant wait. Tres Excited! Oh, and also decided to register for another bike ride called the 3 peaks in Falls Creek in Victoria next year. Cant be putting everything on hold whilst TTC, and so going with the, business as usual approach, and if end up having to cancel cos manage to get duffered, can cancel! Otherwise i still have my things to look forward to :)

EDIT: In case you want to marvel at the immense level of my stupidity and punishment on my body...here is the ride details... https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/general/great-rides/94609/


----------



## Pammy31

my sisters little one thats his b'day!!
Edit: Sasha Vaginally temping and as soon as my alarm goes off in the morning.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy31 said:


> my sisters little one thats his b'day!!
> Edit: Sasha Vaginally temping and as soon as my alarm goes off in the morning.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

:) Everything crossed for you Pammy, its so nice when there is a special meaning on the date. Same for Squigley who would be mothers day!

BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP

This thread is due for a influx of them!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: and here i was thinking you would cycle through france and then to Italy :rofl: Sounds like an amazing holiday!! Def hit Nice and Monaco- gorgeous!!! I'd look at your link, but i'm already exhausted :haha: 
bec- fx it stays high! 
Angel- sorry to hear your feeling yuck again, really hoping it goes away soon!! Tell those DR to knock it out with some big drugs! 
mum2q- yay for the singing!!! I think it will help :) 
Jayne- getting excited??? we're excited to have you over here! 
Ginny- hows it going with you this week?? 
Hope everything is good with everyone else!! Pammy, Lisa, Maddy, Lucy, 2woo, Rosie, Melainey, kiwi, - me loves you all and hope everything is going well! 

i love my vaporizer! I actually could breathe last night! still not great, but at least i'm not in tears contemplating going to hospital! so a step in the right direction!


----------



## Newbie32

hahahaha....see i would! But DH HATES cycling...so might be a bit of a lonely ride!!

Glad to hear the vaporiser is helping! Gosh we have been struck down by illness a bit on this thread havent we!

Sending good healthy happy vibes to all :)

Feel better soon peeps x


----------



## Pammy31

I am feeling ok!! Hello to all my ladies!! he he he!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## lisamfr

Happy Anniversary for yesterday Pammy.


----------



## lisamfr

The 2ww never goes fast. But I am trying not to think about it too much. Same old symptoms tender boobs and weak cramping. Starting to think this is just normal symptoms.

Newbie - Your holiday sounds amazing. I can&#8217;t wait for when we can travel again. 

Oh Angel - I thought you were getting better. Hopefully the doc can give you something this time. 

2mums- glad the vaporizer is working.

Its nice and sunny in melbourne today. So I might pop out & do so more shopping at lunch time. Yesterday I bought a Karen Millen dress which was normal $445.95 down to $149.00 and some shoes. But I think I need to spoil myself some more today. At less when I am shopping my mind is on other things.


----------



## Melainey

Grrrrrr had a whole comment written out and BnB decided to delete it on me :cry: No word doc haha

Hello Ladies :happydance:


Angel - Oh no :cry: Go to the doc an get some hefty drugs and hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Newbie :jo: Your holiday sounds amazing :happydance: I can't wait to show DH europe it's great, especially Germany which is sooooooooooo amazing :happydance: You are gonna love it :happydance: 

2mums - Glad your vaporizor is working for you :hugs: 

Pammy - Happy Anniversary for yesterday :)

Lisa - Enjoy the shopping :happydance:

Squigley - Forgot to write back yesterday :) Thank you and I think I will try the soy, just have to order them online now :happydance: 

As for me - Still no word back about the job so I am not very hopeful anymore :cry: Boohoo! Temps are very slowly rising but don't feel optimistic that I am actually gona O this month! Sorry for being pesimistic but it's now been over a year and I am just sick of it at this point! Well sick of nothing actually going our way haha :haha: Still no word from immegration! Still no baby! Still no job! Still not ableto see my family! Hmmmm a trend of heartache right there haha! Sorry ladies I love you all heaps xx


----------



## LLPM

Oh Melainey....I can totally Sympathize with you, it's so hard when it feels like nothing's going your way! Life away from family is really hard sometimes too! Chin up chick! 

2mums, glad the vaporiser is working for you! They're amazing, many a time our girls have been so blocked up to the point where they're hardly breathing (little tubes & all that!) and their tiny bodies can't handle hefty drugs (just like a preggo lady!!) the vaporiser has saved a few trips to hospital. Poppy had bronchiolitis 4 times in 3 months when she was a baby, but a night with it on & she was able to sleep and wake up being able to breathe! :)


----------



## ginny83

Melainey - sorry you're feeling down at the moment. Just try and think of all the things you've got going for you - your wonderful DH that actually wants to start a family with you! I bet a lot of people can't even get past that hurdle! I know it doesn't take the pain away from the other stuff, but it might help you feel better a tiny bit - I bet everything else is just around the corner!

Lisa - I love finding bargains like that! As soon as I get the all clear for this baby I'm going to splurge on some nice maternity clothes :)

Newbie - all that bike riding it crazy!! The last time I rode a bike was in Central Park, New York a few years ago! It was like a bike tour thing and I remember being soo slow that there were women jogging with prams that were overtaking me! hahah

Pammy - hope you get that BFP, your chart still looks great!

Oh I think I'm finally going to have to the bite the bullet and visit the chemist today to see if they can give me something for my headcold. I have had it for well over a week now (almost 2 weeks actually!) and while it's got a bit better I still have green slime pouring out my nose ... ew! Maybe I'll ask about a vaporiser? We've been lucky and never needed one for DS. 

Hi to everyone else I've missed! I've been lurking around and reading everything. Just don't have anything that interesting to contribute haha


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi loves! 

Angel, 2mums, and Ginny - hope you all feel better soon! Wish I could send you some chicken noodle soup!!! Xoxo

Melainey- I've been down a bit 2 lately....maybe we need some glitter cocaine?!?! Bahahahahahaha :rofl:

:jo:- I'm 100% jealous of your trip! It sounds wonderful!! My DH and you would get along swimmingly, he is a crazy runner, cycler, rower, etc! I'm more of a lazy bum... :shy:

Dearest mum2- please send some of our positive vibes my way!! Need them desperately right now!!!

Lisa, Lucy, Pammy, kiwi, Bec, Jayne, and anyone I may have left out(sorry) - hi!! :wave: hope you ladies have a great day!!!

I went to my first accupuncture today, told them I wanted to focus on fertility, there were about 20 needles in my belly!!! Yikes!!!! Went fine though and about 1/2 way through i could feel this heat generating in my pelvis, let's hope it was a good thing and not the start of a raging infection or GI bug!!! BAHAHAHA


----------



## Melainey

Ladies thank you so much :hugs: I do have so much I am thankful for :) But at the moment the bad outweighs the good i'm afraid but hopefully it will get better soon :hugs:

Rosie - Glitter cocaine sounds GREAT haha Now we need to invent it haha :rofl:

Glad that your app went great :) hopefully it's a promising sign :)

x

EDIT: What do you ladies think of Naturopaths???

P.s Sending Rosie cheeks some lovin :hugs: :kiss: Mwah xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Hiya all
Sorry I have been rather absent of late - struggling a bit with everything getting on top of me, so I just took a few days off to regroup. 
There's no chance I'll get through the million pages done since I last appeared so I shall just send hugs to all, and hope everyone is doing ok. xo


----------



## LLPM

number2woohoo said:


> Hiya all
> Sorry I have been rather absent of late - struggling a bit with everything getting on top of me, so I just took a few days off to regroup.
> There's no chance I'll get through the million pages done since I last appeared so I shall just send hugs to all, and hope everyone is doing ok. xo

Glad you're back! It's been fairly quiet on here the last few days, some are sick, busy etc! 
How are you? X


----------



## Princessbec

Hey everyone I hope your all having a good day and everyone who's not been 100% are feeling a little better today!!
My OH had a day off work today so we headed up the mountain for some lunch I pop into the toilet the the Witch arrived and a day early 2 : ( so I ordered a big glass of wine on the way back to the table.
CD1 back to the drawing board!!


----------



## Melainey

Number2 : :hi: 

Bec -Sorry that the witch got you :hugs: Hopefully you will catch that eggy this month :happydance: Enjoy your glass of wine :)


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Bec, sorry the witch caught you. She'll likely be moving onto me at the end of the week, and I already have the hormonal zits to prove it! 

Pam how ru feeling today? 

Newbie, Europe sounds so wonderful. We can never get a decent holiday in place as we either have to travel to visit my mother or DH's parents....when we lived away from Aus it was easier because we used to just book long weekends away and not tell anyone until afterwards. A bit harder now my Mum's on the phone so frequently.

Angel and 2Mums hope you feel better soon. Vaporisers can give such relief, although I'm cheap and usually just sit with my head over a basin of Vicks in hot water (hahaha). Same theory though, I think.

Everyone else...Hi! Happy Tuesday! I just took DH to the airport and won't see him until late September (picture sad face followed by ecstatic face at the idea of having the bed to myself!!!)

Have decided to try and temp while DH is away, to try and get a handle on yet one more aspect of my cycle... fun fun fun.


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Maddy 

Hope the wait for DH doesn't go by slow for you :) :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Mel! How ru? What did Bupa say about docs? My new doc bulk bills more than half the consult fee - yesterday was a long consult and I paid about $30...figure that's the 2 bottles of wine I'd normally drink in my 2WW which I haven't had this month as I decided to go dry! 

Just rang the FS and goddamit now my PMS rage is running hot - the earliest appointment I could get is the end of OCTOBER.....

Edited to add: I was so peeved about the FS appointment that I immediately POAS. BFN, no surprise there, but still...now I have no sticks left :( Grumpy grumpy grumpy.


----------



## Pammy31

love you too hugs.... number2


----------



## ginny83

Enjoy your wine Bec x

I'm not a big drinker so don't really miss wine or anything else when I'm pregnant. I do start missing odd things that I don't usually eat anyway.

The other day I really wanted kilpatrick oysters - I don't think I've had them in years!


----------



## Pammy31

bloody busy at work today maddy. you? 


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning/afternoon girls,

WOW everyone has been pretty quiet on here today. I thought by the time I woke up I would have mountains of pages to read ;)

BEC: sorry to hear that AF arrived today. A big glass of wine is a great cure. But think of this as DAY 1 of your pregnancy.

PAMMY: woohoo on the anniversary :sex: fingers crossed for your BFP.

NEWBIE: If you are over this side and pop into Ireland be sure to let me know. We could meet for a coffee! :) Italy is beautiful that time of year. We were there last Jan 2011 and went skiing. Brilliant and its so beautiful all covered in snow. If you are anywhere near Lake Garda I recommend Sirimioni. It is a little island on the bottom of the Lake Garda but they have thermal springs so its lovely to sit in the hot pool while it is snowing and looking at the lake and mountains. VERY rose-mantic :) LOL

MELANIEY: Naturopaths can be good to use. I went to a little chinese herbalist here and he gave me these little balls to take for 2mths. I took them twice daily and well nothing happened :( I also tried reiki, reflexology and acupuncture. So give anything a go! I even burned incence, candles and changed my bedroom around for the best feng shui. ;) LOL. Also no news is good news (about the job).

ANGEL/2MUMS: Glad the vapouriser worked and that you are both feeling a little bit better. Maybe I need to wave some of the incences over the computer to stop everyone from getting the cold/flu! 

Mum2Q, Jayne, Ginny, Maddy, Rosie, LLPM, Number2, Lisamfr and anyone else that I might have missed(sorry) hope you are all having a great Tuesday. My day is just about to start.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovely ladies! 

Lucy Paul dropped that bag of clothes to your house today but he wasnt sure if he left it in the right carport and was a little too shy to knock on your door - lol he is so not a shy guy either - poor boy! They are in a red BBQ galore bag - hope you find them!

Melainey I'm sorry you are feeling down about everything - I still think you're in with a chance with the job - you sound perfect for it!

Ginny and 2mums sorry your both feeling yucky!

Sasha your holiday sounds awesome - got room in your suitcase for me?!

Maddy I hope temping proves really useful - it can't hurt to be better informed!

Rosie - did the needles hurt?! Hopefully the warm feeling gets everything down there nucy stimulated and ready for a healthy little bub!

Bec sorry about the witch!

Lisa yay for bargains! 

Kiwi, jayney, number2, Pammy, mum2Q hi to you all (and anyone I have forgotten)! Sorry for not saying anything more specific!

AFM I barely made it through my day - nearly passed out several times! Went straight to doc after work who has insisted I have the rest of the week off so he can run a bunch of tests. Am having every blood test you done you can think of tomorrow as well as urine tests. Then ultrasounds on my abdomen and jaw on thurs and then getting all the results on Friday... Hopefully the doc can get to the bottom of whatever it is stopping me from getting better! 

Am ruling out ttc this month as I just have to concentrate on getting well - will still be ntnp though but not actively trying at all.

Will have lots of time to chat with you all in the coming days at least so am happy about that!

Now as Sasha said earlier - to our future babies - we are looking fwd to meeting you - please get a wriggle on! Xx


----------



## Pammy31

hope you get better soon Angel.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lucy- thank you, i had told OH i wanted a vap, but your first statement really pushed me to get one, eternally grateful, and i highly recommend! I did the towel like Maddy over the sink, and steam showers in the past, but having this all night made a huge difference, can't wait to use again tonight! 
angel- bless your DR, sounds like you will def get some answers now! 
melainey - cheer up charlie :holly: i agree with angel and still think you've got a chance for that job! Naturopathy is great!!
Ginny- hope you are feeling better, if you can, i would get a vap, im an advocate for them now!! :) And maternity clothes shopping- yay!!! The time will come sooner than you think! 
:jo: put DH in a lil basket on the front of your bike!! a romantic ride for two through europe :rofl: 
rosie- yay for acupuncture, 20 needles in the tummy and a warm sensation has to do something, it worked for my aunt, she conceived her 1st (he's 5 now) at 42 with the help of acupuncture, she had tried IVF three times, and they were on their last go and she tried acupuncture and it worked!! 
maddy- you enjoy that bed to yourself!! sleep diagonal :haha: 

afm- slept all afternoon, managed to eat a tuna, spinach and tomato wrap for tea, i wanted nothing, bean disagrees! Booked an appointment with the specialist/ob/gyn for thursday arvo hopefully he has good news for us. going for more tea, and lozenges and back to bed shortly!


----------



## Melainey

Hey Maddie :)

Docs are not covered through Bupa :cry: Wil have to stick with the ones we have for now! And the naturopath I will see when we get our tax back :happydance: Boo for the bfn :hugs: 

Kiwi - Thank you :) Yeah I am gona try everything now too hehehe!! :hugs:

Angel - :hugs: I really hope that your doc finds out what is wrong with you :happydance: Im sure that he will with all the tests that you are getting done :) 

Thanks 2mums :hugs: Hope you feel better soon :hugs: Glad the vaporiser has worked for you :happydance:

Love you all ladies :) :hugs:

Going to get new glasses on thursday thank god I haven't had an eye test in about 3 years haha and I am BLIND! Have been using the contact lenses my mum has been sending me haha And BUPA covers my glasses so don't have to pay anything and get 2 new pairs of glasses hehe :happydance: Maybe tomorrow I will go to the regular doctors and get some blood tests done just to see where I am at cause I am not hopeful that I will ovulate this month so best to find out :hugs: :happydance: :flasher:

:flasher: Haven't flashed you in a while :winkwink: :flasher: :flasher: 

xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay I missed the flasher! Thanks for bringing him back laineypop! Yay for new glasses too! Bummer about doc not being covered hopefully your blood tests will come back clear and this will be your bfp month!


----------



## Melainey

Thanks huni :) Really hope you get well and hopefully you will get that BFP as soon as you get on top of your sickness :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Aaarrggghh!!!

Busy as batman afternoon and then crazy night means old :jo: is behind again, but must snooze cos zonked....

I shall read and catch up in the morning lovelies!!!

Sweet dreams and stay tuned ;)

Love you all xx


----------



## LLPM

Thanks angel...yep I got them! Bless him...I'm surprised he didn't get interrogated - there's always people around here (9 families from college with 8 SAHM's!) and we've had a few 'wanderers' lurking around, people don't generally get to the carpets without being asked who they are, why they are there etc!! I see some very cute little girl shorts emerging out of some of those cargo pants/shorts! :) thanks heaps. I'm also going to pinch the puma & ripcurl pants for me! :) 

Melainey bummer about the BUPA! Hopefully you'll get some answers from your GP! 

2mums fx'd for your appointment, I'm sure all will be fine! 

Bec...sorry about AF! 

Newie, have a good sleep! 

Oh my goodness I've forgotten everyone else...helloooo! I really need to keep a piece of paper close by!! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

morning everyone!

Not going to write on everything as im running late!

Not sure what my temp is doing.... my body is being *******. everything pointed to perfect O this month, then my temp went down for 2 days, so dont know if it was it or not... anyway... 

have a good day!!


----------



## Newbie32

Morning Girls!!!

Its hump day again....WOOOHOOOO0

Just gonna read now and catch up on all that i missed!

XXX


----------



## Newbie32

Squigley Im sorry to hear your temp is playing little games with you....i hope it rights itself back up again tomorrow and it was just a fallback rise or something xxx

Rosie im glad the accupuncture went well! FX it works magic for you this cycle hun xx

Angel are you having the rest of the week off? I hope you get some answers from all of your tests - it does sound like you need to have a little 'time out from life' and allow your body time to heal up!! I really hope you are back to normal again soon xx

LLPM hopefully you are gearing up to O soon!!! 

Laineypop im sorry to hear about things not been covered by Bupa...i think the trick could be to hunt around for some other docs who bulk bill etc who might be more experienced with fertility stuff? Some tests could definitely help too regarding hormone levels etc xxx and GL with the job! I hope it comes through for you x

Pammy looking forward to seeing your chart :coolio: this morning too!

2mums - hopefully you are coming out the other side of this bug you have had and are feeling much better today

Ginny - yeah i am a bit crazy with the sport...have always been a bit of an all or nothing kinda girl!!! Sorry to hear it sounds like you've been belted with the thread bug as well! Hope you feel better soon too x

Bec - so sorry to hear about the witch, and hope you enjoyed a wine or two xx Hopefully this is the first day of your pregnancy xx

Kiwi - sounds good if we make it over to ireland! Hope you're having a good week hun x

Maddy - go temping!!!! feel free to add a chart to your siggie :coolio:...just saying...hehehehe hope you enjoyed sleeping diagonally ;)

Number2 glad to see you back and hope you are feeling better! Cute pic of Harrison on FB!!!! Hilarious!

Anybody know whats happening with Jayne? havent seen her in a few days...cant remember if ive missed something!

Lisa, great retail therapy!!! I love finding a good bargain too! And shopping is def a great distraction within the tww...it doesnt matter how many times i tell myself i wont symptom spot, i always do! Im hoping that this month because im starting to continue to plan to do other things for the next however many months that i take a bit of pressure off myself and try to apply a bit of patience...but that will probably go out the window 3dpo when crosshairs appear...hahahaha

OK, i think ive caught up...i really do need to start a word doc...hope i havent missed anyone!!!!! Much love girls xxxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Morning all! Feeling a bit better today. I am crampy and bloated so AF is on it's way in the next few days. Since I'm off workI am go ing to the gym and then to lunch with a girlfriend. She has just beaten cancer for the 3rd time and got the all-clear last week. Stuff like that puts everything in perspective really, doesn't it?

Have a great day everyone :)


----------



## Newbie32

Maddy40 said:


> Morning all! Feeling a bit better today. I am crampy and bloated so AF is on it's way in the next few days. Since I'm off workI am go ing to the gym and then to lunch with a girlfriend. She has just beaten cancer for the 3rd time and got the all-clear last week. Stuff like that puts everything in perspective really, doesn't it?
> 
> Have a great day everyone :)

Hey Maddy....you're not wrong - it certainly does...

Enjoy the gym and have a fabulous lunch!!!

XX


----------



## lisamfr

Morning Girls,

I am not going to commented on everyone&#8217;s post as Newbie did a fantastic job. 

I am feeling so tried this morning & so didn&#8217;t want to get out of bed & come into work today. I think I need an early night or about 10 coffees to get me started this morning!!

I hope everyone is feeling heaps better today xx


----------



## Newbie32

No good Lise! Hope you pick up during the day - it sounds to be like you need a holiday so i hope that trip of yours is sooN!!

Funny story that my mate just sent me...for those who may have some issues sometimes ovulating??? lol!!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-fertile-Semen-trigger-ovulation-mammals.html


----------



## Pauls_angel

Good morning ladies! Have just been sucked dry of blood (ok exaggeration but they took lots!) and am now chilling on the lounge in front of the TV. Am not feeling great but am relieved that the doctor is being very thorough and that I can officially relax without feeling guilty that I'm not at school or not packing up stuff at home - I am on very strict instructions to rest and that is all - a little liberating really!

I'm a little worried about Jayney too but am guessing that she is probably just busy tying up all the loose ends she has to before they make the big move... I'm sure she'll be back on soon!

How are you all this morning? Hoping you are all having a fantastic day - looking forward to seeing a few more of you online soon! xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> No good Lise! Hope you pick up during the day - it sounds to be like you need a holiday so i hope that trip of yours is sooN!!
> 
> Funny story that my mate just sent me...for those who may have some issues sometimes ovulating??? lol!!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-fertile-Semen-trigger-ovulation-mammals.html

LOL - so more sex all round then! :rofl:


----------



## LLPM

Glad your doc is looking into it all for you angel! Do you know what bloods they are doing? I'm guessing. It much to do with fertility (prog, FSH?) because they're done at certain times in your cycle. But I'm guessing they'll test your iron levels and thyroid etc? Hope you're feeling better very soon! 

I'm going to a friends place for lunch & a playdate! :) just trying to the house reorganized this morning as hubby is away from Friday morning again - I hate it when there's a backload of washing & cleaning to do when he leaves, it always ends up being a feral weekend! Lol. 
I've had a bit of watery/wet CM this morning. I'm feeling like I'm going to O a few days earlier, bit bummed as liam will be away obviously, but we'll be sure to DTD tonight, tomorrow & Sunday, then hopefully we won't miss it! 

Yeah I was wondering where jayney is too?' 

Pammy, how's your chart today? 11dpo?? 

Havea lovely day!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I should have paid closer attention to the tests but there was a very long list of things... thyroid and iron were definitely among them though :)

Have a fun play date!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies! Just finishing up at work, wanted to pop on and say hi!!! :wave: hope you all have a wonderful afternoon!!!!

Ps-
:jo:- wow, that's impressive for not using a word , Angel- feel better soon love! Xx


----------



## Pammy31

Good morning my lovlies.. I am so fatigued... Drama's at my house. DH's nephew was caught pulling the pudd to a photo of his girlfriend friend. She now wants to go back to NSW. I now cannot rely on his nephew to keep the house clean and pets fed when we go to Sydney in September. I have to call my dad and ask him to look after everything.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh no Pammy - sounds stressful! I hope you work it all out soon!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh dear Pammy! Hope you manage to get it sorted....i have had similar issues with not being able to trust one of DH's brothers to be responsible and frankly its a PITA!!

Angel glad to hear you are giving in to doc's orders....doing nothing will help your body fight whatever is causing its issue! I hope Paul is being extra attentive!!

Enjoy Lunch & Playdate LLPM! HOpe you can manage to catch that little eggy even with Liam's trip! xx

Have a good night sweet rosie cheeks xx


----------



## Pammy31

Now it sounds like dad wont stay there... but I can't ask him to travel to my place everyday....dad must have other plans!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

I hope you can get it sorted Pammy!

xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pammy can you put the pets in a kennel while you're away? I hope it all works out quickly for you and that you can still enjoy your time away! xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

I agree Pammy, would a kennel work? Nothing worse than worrying about pets while you are away!!! 

Oh :jo: I have started to feel depressed again, I am on CD 16 and still no positive OPK?! I don't think I'm going to ovulate this month, ugh! I used to think nothing was worse than a 2ww, I now know that no ovulation is worse than a 2ww! Ugh! :cry: so frustrating! Not sure how you have been coping :flasher: this is awful!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :)

Squigley - Sorry about the temp fall but hopefully it will be back up there tomorrow :happydance:

:jo: Yeah it is a bummer but everything happens for a reason I suppose :happydance: The surgery we have been going to is just so handy cause it opens until 8pm every night (not for bloods but for visits and that includes sat and sun) I think I will go back to the doctor that I thought was best and that I could understand most! :rofl: And I am going to demand that they do ALL tests on me! 

Angel - I'm glad that they are taking care of you and I hope that they find out what is wrong with you :) 

Lucy - Hope you enjoy your playdate :happydance: And also hope you catch that eggy before DH goes away :) :hugs:

Rosie cheeks - Hello lovely how was work??? :hugs:

:hi: Lisa, Maddy, Pammy, 2mums, Jayne, Kiwi, Bec, Ginny, Number2 and anybody else I have forgotten (Haven't used a word doc in ages :winkwink: Think my memory is getting better hehehe ) :rofl: 

As for me.... Still no word from that job so F*ck them! I am just going to continue to apply for other jobs(even tho there are not a lot at all! ) and see what happens! 

I will see what time Daniel finishes work today and hopefully drag him to the Doctors for me to get bloods taken :happydance: 

xx


----------



## Melainey

Rosie_PA said:


> I agree Pammy, would a kennel work? Nothing worse than worrying about pets while you are away!!!
> 
> Oh :jo: I have started to feel depressed again, I am on CD 16 and still no positive OPK?! I don't think I'm going to ovulate this month, ugh! I used to think nothing was worse than a 2ww, I now know that no ovulation is worse than a 2ww! Ugh! :cry: so frustrating! Not sure how you have been coping :flasher: this is awful!!!!

Oh no :cry: I hope you ovulate soon xx

I haven't been coping.. I actually think I have turned into a demon of some sort i'm surprised that DH hasn't asked for a divorce yet!! WIth everything that is going on i'm just a mess :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

Rosie_PA said:


> I agree Pammy, would a kennel work? Nothing worse than worrying about pets while you are away!!!
> 
> Oh :jo: I have started to feel depressed again, I am on CD 16 and still no positive OPK?! I don't think I'm going to ovulate this month, ugh! I used to think nothing was worse than a 2ww, I now know that no ovulation is worse than a 2ww! Ugh! :cry: so frustrating! Not sure how you have been coping :flasher: this is awful!!!!

Thanks but I cannot afford a kennel we have 4 cats and 1 dog. a lazy ass 19yr old boy!! and as it is we have to give DH's mum 100 tomorrow for her car to be fixed as we will need to use it in 15 days. We are also getting our car fixed while on holiday... 600 dollars so yeah... not fun!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> I agree Pammy, would a kennel work? Nothing worse than worrying about pets while you are away!!!
> 
> Oh :jo: I have started to feel depressed again, I am on CD 16 and still no positive OPK?! I don't think I'm going to ovulate this month, ugh! I used to think nothing was worse than a 2ww, I now know that no ovulation is worse than a 2ww! Ugh! :cry: so frustrating! Not sure how you have been coping :flasher: this is awful!!!!

Oh hun...have you had issues with no o'ing before?

Are you taking EPO?

I had always ovulated around cd13 and when i started taking epo i didnt o until cd16 and got my pos right before it...so it could be just around the corner for you...

HAve you been stressed out as well? That can delay o as well...

COME ON LITTLE EGGY!!!!

XX


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Squigley - Sorry about the temp fall but hopefully it will be back up there tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> :jo: Yeah it is a bummer but everything happens for a reason I suppose :happydance: The surgery we have been going to is just so handy cause it opens until 8pm every night (not for bloods but for visits and that includes sat and sun) I think I will go back to the doctor that I thought was best and that I could understand most! :rofl: And I am going to demand that they do ALL tests on me!
> 
> Angel - I'm glad that they are taking care of you and I hope that they find out what is wrong with you :)
> 
> Lucy - Hope you enjoy your playdate :happydance: And also hope you catch that eggy before DH goes away :) :hugs:
> 
> Rosie cheeks - Hello lovely how was work??? :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Lisa, Maddy, Pammy, 2mums, Jayne, Kiwi, Bec, Ginny, Number2 and anybody else I have forgotten (Haven't used a word doc in ages :winkwink: Think my memory is getting better hehehe ) :rofl:
> 
> As for me.... Still no word from that job so F*ck them! I am just going to continue to apply for other jobs(even tho there are not a lot at all! ) and see what happens!
> 
> I will see what time Daniel finishes work today and hopefully drag him to the Doctors for me to get bloods taken :happydance:
> 
> xx

Oh laineypop....go demand those tests!!!! It would be nice to get some answers and have some understanding of whats going on xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> I agree Pammy, would a kennel work? Nothing worse than worrying about pets while you are away!!!
> 
> Oh :jo: I have started to feel depressed again, I am on CD 16 and still no positive OPK?! I don't think I'm going to ovulate this month, ugh! I used to think nothing was worse than a 2ww, I now know that no ovulation is worse than a 2ww! Ugh! :cry: so frustrating! Not sure how you have been coping :flasher: this is awful!!!!
> 
> Oh no :cry: I hope you ovulate soon xx
> 
> I haven't been coping.. I actually think I have turned into a demon of some sort i'm surprised that DH hasn't asked for a divorce yet!! WIth everything that is going on i'm just a mess :rofl:Click to expand...



Ohhhh boy, I guess I should be relieved I'm not the only demon in the forum!! I may be joining you in the "divorced not duffers" thread! :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

me too!!!! Demon :jo: here!!!

I have been a cranky bitch for the last week (or two...or three)...ooopsies..


----------



## Melainey

Hahahahahah :rofl: Hells yeah Rosie cheeks! I mean I am a proper demon!! I went CRAZY last night cause after :sex: DH didn't wanna finish me off!! :haha: I was OFF it so I was! And I get so evil! Wouldn't let him sleep, hit him in the back etc.... haha: I feel mean ! But at the end of the day whyshould I miss out everytime and not orgasm? Oh and just because he's tired is not an excuse haha! rant over :winkwink:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> I agree Pammy, would a kennel work? Nothing worse than worrying about pets while you are away!!!
> 
> Oh :jo: I have started to feel depressed again, I am on CD 16 and still no positive OPK?! I don't think I'm going to ovulate this month, ugh! I used to think nothing was worse than a 2ww, I now know that no ovulation is worse than a 2ww! Ugh! :cry: so frustrating! Not sure how you have been coping :flasher: this is awful!!!!
> 
> Oh hun...have you had issues with no o'ing before?
> 
> Are you taking EPO?
> 
> I had always ovulated around cd13 and when i started taking epo i didnt o until cd16 and got my pos right before it...so it could be just around the corner for you...
> 
> HAve you been stressed out as well? That can delay o as well...
> 
> COME ON LITTLE EGGY!!!!
> 
> XXClick to expand...


I have been getting a positive LH test on Cd 16 for the last 3 months (first month I didn't use opks). So I suppose I am being dramatic (since today is cd16) but my cycles are only 28 days so I've been cutting it close as it is! I've just an awful monster all day, can't even stand myself ....is it tomorrow yet??


----------



## Rosie_PA

First of all, sweet :jo: can't be that bad?? I mean seriously, look at those macaroons, that's an automatic "free cranky ass for 1-2, or 3 wks" card!!! Bahahahaha 

And :flasher: I think your DH deserved a few "love taps" in the back for not reciprocating! WTH?! He wouldn't want you to go to sleep before he finished!!! Right??


----------



## Melainey

Haha exactly! But men don't get it!! Have any of you ladies ever heard this one? "but i'm a man, we always finish" or I get this one sometimes.. "I used to spoil ya.. You were spoilt" I get so angry! He doesn't put any effort into "me" anymore haha :rofl: And I can't refuse him :sex: cause he will just masturbate and I will miss out hahaha So Ihave no idea what to do to make him realise! So if any of you ladies have any ideas I would be very very grateful :rofl: 

And I agree those macaroons are soooo a free cranky bum card :jo: hehe


----------



## Pammy31

I am lucky because my DH is not happy unless I Cum!! or orgasm... sorry Melainey... Peter is one in a million.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

My DH was the same! Trust me it changes!!

EDIT: And also DH goes for sooo long it's not even funny (his quicky is 30mins) so sometimes I understand that he is too tired or whatever but in all fairness he could do me before he does himself! :rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> My DH was the same! Trust me it changes!!

Hahahaha :rofl: it may be funnier if it weren't true.....the good ol' days!! :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: I know rosie hahahahaha Hense the fact that I bloody married the man hahahaha He made me come every time we had sex which was more than once a bloody day (now i'm lucky if I get it once every second day haha) Oh how men change with age!! :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

Melainey said:


> My DH was the same! Trust me it changes!!
> 
> EDIT: And also DH goes for sooo long it's not even funny (his quicky is 30mins) so sometimes I understand that he is too tired or whatever but in all fairness he could do me before he does himself! :rofl:

Mine goes for long too... even a quickie is 15 to 20 mins...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Rosie_PA

Sad sad truth! At least we have each other for company, and darn good company too!!! Love you ladies so much!!! I'm off to bed praying for a better mood tomorrow! Hope you ladies all have a good day!!! Xoxo


----------



## Melainey

Trust me Pammy it will change especially when you are trying for a baby for as long as we have!!!


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight my lovely rosie cheeks have a great sleep :happydance: And may you dream of glitter cocaine :winkwink: Maybe one day we will invent it hehe xx


----------



## Pammy31

Yeah I might be preg... feeling some nausea atm and sitting at desk!! No lunch break.... and extremely hungry, really full sore boobs and a hard as a rock belly. hmm!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## number2woohoo

I must be getting old. A 30 minute "quicky" sounds bloody dreadful.


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> No good Lise! Hope you pick up during the day - it sounds to be like you need a holiday so i hope that trip of yours is sooN!!
> 
> Funny story that my mate just sent me...for those who may have some issues sometimes ovulating??? lol!!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-fertile-Semen-trigger-ovulation-mammals.html

Stu will be pleased.


----------



## number2woohoo

That job I applied for is no longer online... and I didn't get called. BOOOOO!!!!!!
That sucks man. *sniff*


----------



## Pammy31

It wasn't for you then I believe you will get one soon... man I need to pee!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Amanda sometimes i'm the same haha my legs start Aching haha!! 

Oh no :( I know how you feel on the job...Hopefully we both get calls :happydance:

x


----------



## SJayne22

Hi guys! 

I've got no time as just woke up to catch the train down to London to stay with Alec's sister tonight before we fly tomorrow! I haven't had chance to read up but I hope everyone is well and that all sticky beans are still healthy! Very excited and nervous here, plus according to my chart I will prob ovulate while travelling so won't even be able to temp properly! Can't wait until we are settled and I can get my regular fix of this!

Love to you all! Xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> My DH was the same! Trust me it changes!!
> 
> EDIT: And also DH goes for sooo long it's not even funny (his quicky is 30mins) so sometimes I understand that he is too tired or whatever but in all fairness he could do me before he does himself! :rofl:

Hmmm...seems to me he needs a new lesson on manners...whats the first one - Ladies first???


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> I must be getting old. A 30 minute "quicky" sounds bloody dreadful.

BAHAHAHAHA.....erm...:jo: isnt far behind you on that thought!!!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

SJayne22 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've got no time as just woke up to catch the train down to London to stay with Alec's sister tonight before we fly tomorrow! I haven't had chance to read up but I hope everyone is well and that all sticky beans are still healthy! Very excited and nervous here, plus according to my chart I will prob ovulate while travelling so won't even be able to temp properly! Can't wait until we are settled and I can get my regular fix of this!
> 
> Love to you all! Xxxx

Haha... 3 words... MILE HIGH CLUB :) LOL
Good bye from the Blighty and safe travels. Looking forward to catching up with you more on here when you get settled.


----------



## Newbie32

Safe travels Jayney!!!!! Hopefully Radelaide puts on some nice weather when you get there.....xx


----------



## Maddy40

Back for an afternoon check-in! 

Angel, hope you recover from the leeching of all that blood. Those vials add up, even though they are only little, don't they?

Rosie, will you do a blood test to check if you O'd? 

Pam, we're lucky we only have 1 cat. We bought ours with us from Asia, including many months quarantine fees, so I always try to convince myself the cattery aint that expensive by comparison! Maybe you can find a teenager from the local school that can help for some spare change, or try something like Petfriends.net.au if you have it in your area.

2woohoo sorry about the job. I'm sure the perfect one is just around the corner for you.

Melainey, I don't know, if TTC is making us all crazy then it may be time to forget about it for a while and just take it easy (ha, easier said than done, I know). 

Did 8km at the gym (4km trot, 4km walk) in my new shoes and no sore lower back. The chiropractor will be happy, he was horrified at the state of my old runners :)


----------



## Maddy40

Just out of interest. 

How many of y'all have considered what will happen if you don't eventually get UTD naturally? How long will you try before either giving up or thinking about other options?


----------



## Newbie32

I was thinking about that the other day Maddy....more so out of concern for my old DH as he now approaches his 40th!!! 

'People' say to give it 12 months...im not sure i have that kind of patience!!! Tough call really...though if DH does get a SA done and it shows that naturally dufferabilty isnt going to be possible then i guess would have go IVF? 

Not an easy path i reckon...


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning/afternoon ladies,

How are we all going on this "hump" day? I have the day off today so looking forward to it. I have a friend coming over for a great big bitch session!! 

Question though..... I usually ovulate around day 10 or 11 (today I am day 9) but isn't my temperature suppose to be going up when I am about to O? It seems to be going up and down (more than my bed LOL) and today its the same as yesterday? Maybe I am taking it wrong???

MELAINEY: THE ROSE OF TRALEE 2012 IS LUXEMBOURG! I know you have been waiting impatiently for the result :rofl:

Hope the rest of you girls are having a wonderful day. 

NEWBIE: I checked the post and those macaroons still haven't arrived yet? Maybe there is a postal strike that I don't know about :) LOL 

NUMBER2: I am with you. 30min gosh I remember those days. Around this "O" time its always a quickie... just get in there do your job and go to sleep! HA 


But I think we are needing some little positivity on here.... So 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::crib::pink::blue::twingirls::oneofeach::yellow::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Newbie32

lol kiwi!

No - your temp should spike after O....mine bounces normally between 36.00 and 36.3 before o, and then goes up to 36.6-36.9 after O, but is different for everyone...

Keep charting and us :coolio: will tell you when we think you ahve!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Maddy I have been exhausted all day - those viles certainly do add up!

Kiwi your temp goes up just after you ov - there is sometimes a dip just beforehand - :jo: will be able to give you more details than me though!

:jo: my macarons haven't arrived yet either! 

I think we will give ttc a few more months before we look into fertility issues - not sure what road we'll take after that though.


----------



## Melainey

Jayne - Have a safe flight darling and yeah I reckon what Kiwi said sounds great :winkwink: hehe mile high club sounds AWESOME hehehehe

Kiwi - How are you lovey??? Also how the hell can the rose of tralee be luxemburg? Have I forgotten the rules of the rose of tralee ??? haha I don't think I have ever watched it :rofl: hahahahah

Maddy - Yeah this is only our 2nd month of charting etc... But had to be done because we have been trying for over a year! So I think now it is time to get all the tests etc done! But he prob does prefare the NTNP route but I don't haha :rofl: and since he is being a selfish bugger lately he can do what I want for a change hehehehe (I don't ask for much :rofl: :winkwink: ) Oh maddy you would wanna see my runners hahahaha! They are SHOCKING I am in need of a new pair :rofl:

:jo: :rofl: yeah I reckon he needs a good smack with your cane :winkwink: hehe

Also I don't think I will ever give up trying to have babies I think it is what I was put on this earth to do :rofl: (why else would my sex drive be through the roof :rofl: hehe ) If not naturally definitely IVF ...

Angel I hope you had a lovely rest :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

You always beat me :jo:!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

BAHAHAHAHAHAAH

Nana :jo: has quick fingers!!!!


----------



## Pammy31

thats what they always say... :jo:



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Lol :) 

Getting close to testing day pammy!!


----------



## Pammy31

3 days till AF is due.... or BFP....



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel- i feel your pain, 10 viles later and i was cranky and exhausted! It does take it out of you, stay quiet and rested, hope you get some answers and they can pin point something to make you feel better soon. 
jayne- safest travels!!!! and i agree- mile high club!!! its a looong flight, and you'll sleep better :rofl:
maddy- we were going to do IVF next year (jan/feb) if we didnt fall, and that would have been after about 14 failed cycles. 
i know i'm missing people, as i just read through everything... sorry ladies!!! 
melainey- saw your FB post, way to be a housewife despite your :sex: issues!!!
2woohoo- loved your hump day bonus photo, such a cute lil man, and i :rofl: at the covered in food pic too!! 
rosie- sleep well, and hope your wednesday is fantastic!!

feeling more human today, actually did some laundry and the dishes, managed to go to the store to cook a real dinner for us too, and slept the rest of the time!


----------



## Maddy40

We're unlikely to progress to full IVF due to the cost, as we just bought a house :( Maybe IUI if that's offered as an option. But basically for us it will be naturally, via Clomid (not considered a great option after 40yo) or IUI. And we've decided on a time limit of next August (which would make it 13 months actively TTC).


----------



## Trying2b2mums

from what i know you should be right with IUI, the reason we would have gone IVF vs IUI was bc of our situation, donor and all, but there is heaps of success with IUI and its less expensive!! FX you dont have to go down the assisted route!!


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :happydance:

I know 2mums :rofl: I am a housewife in training :rofl: hehehehe 

Maddy I really hope you don'thave to go down the assisted route I hope you can conceive naturally (hopefully all us ladies can :happydance: ) 

As for me.. Myself and DH went to the doctors and I went for blood tests (he said even though that I am on CD21 the tests will still show us something! ) Ideally I should have gotten them done at around CD10.. :) We have to have no :sex: now for 3 days :cry: DH has to go to get his SA done in 3 days (Which is covered by medicare thankfully :) ) So happy that the ball is rolling now :) 

x


----------



## LLPM

Great that the SA is covered by Medicare Melainey! I wonder if that's a WA thing? It seems strange that we would have to pay $150 for it and you'd get it for free?! 
Glad the dr is doing tests for you! At least it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Melainey

Yeah that is strange Lucy? I was thinking the same thing cause when we went into the place the first thing that I asked was how much it would be and she said if we have medicare there is no charge (which obviously we were delighted with..) Maybe you should ask around cause it could be the actual practise that doesn`tdo bulk bill???

x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lucy, could you sweet talk your dr into bulk billing, thats what our gp has been doing, the scan place said it would be $145, but he has bulked billed everything so far for us. just taking a guess that thats what melaineys dr did, unless like you said its a WA thing.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey everyone! I have had a productive day, have got the bathrom prepped for painting now, will be doing that tomorrow! also looking forward to temping tomorrow morning, hopefully it will show another spike! and stay up this time!! DH is away for a couple of days, so I'm hoping we caught that eggy!!

How is everyone? well, I hope! more than usual to catch up on (well for the last few days anyway)

Hope everyone is feeling better!!

Rosie, hang on there, you may still ovulate! I hope so!!! 

Melainey - you poor little chicken, I hope you're ok!!! maybe talk to the doc about not coping, they will be sure to take you serious if they know how much its affecting your life, especially on top of everything else! Sorry bout DH not getting you off! Yes, I agree - he has half an hour to think about how to get you there...he could at least do it!! and I totally agree about it changing, we used to wake eachother up a couple of times thru the night and do it.... if I did that to him now, he would go mental! haha our honeymoon was a taste of the old days, but back to normal now. lol 

Pammy...forgive me if i've misunderstood....but are all of your problems because a teenage boy was jerking off??? lol just seems such a funny thing to have such drama about! haha 

On the topic of how long men last..... My ex used to last 30-120 SECONDS....seriously.... it was the worst....he couldn't even do too much foreplay as it would get him there too quick. I NEVER had an orgasm with him. sorry.,...I have just never told anyone that, I thought i would share. haha never really seems appropriate to talk about sex with the ex..... haha The first time I slept with someone afterwards, it was so weird, I kept stopping, cos I assumed that he had come every time his breathing changed, or he would move differently. lol he must have thought I was such a dud! hahaha I'm so compatible with DH though, we often high five after sex. lol 

Number 2 - I agree, a 30 min quickie doesn't appeal to me either. lol my DH always lasts until I'm ready, but if we want a quickie, it can be done in the ads of our TV show! lol Sorry to hear about job!

Jayney - all my thoughts with you for safe travels!!! xxx

Newbie - Radelaide! hahaha

Maddy - as I am 22 & DH is 28, I don't feel that time isn't on our side at this stage. I am starting to look into getting tests etc done now, and I think I would look into getting help in the next 6-12 months. if initial treatments don't work, I'd probably wait til 25, use the time to get a bit better set up & save some money and then look into IVF etc. Obviously hoping that it doesn't get to that!! when you say next august is your limit, do you mean thats when you'll get help, or stop trying?

Kiwi - hi!!

2 mums - good to see you back, glad youre on the mend!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

mum2q- so glad you are with your DH and not your ex!!! :rofl: at high fives afterward, thats great! In your ex's defence, weird i know, but my best guy friend had a similar issue in high school, after a few DRs appointments they actually found that there was a vein or something wrapped around his testes that was causing him to finish so quickly, he had surgery to correct the issue, and I assume its all good these days, his wife is always smiling :haha: (i was one of the only people he told, a very sensitive issue, poor guy) random, but thought i would share, and its good to know that it wasnt you!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, thats why i have never told anyone before, i know its a pretty sensitive issue, i think it was made worse for us as it was an issue, but we weren't really ready to talk about it... we were'n't that great at comminicating and i was only 17 when i got with him & we were together 2 years, but i guess just didn't have the maturity to be able to discuss it & get through it. It must be horrible for guys. I remember one of the first times we were together, he made a comment about 'oh its been a while' or something like that as if to say this never happens... but as time passes, it was obvious that was not the case....


----------



## Newbie32

Squigley you crack me up!!! :rofl: at high fives!!!

That's fab tho...nothing better than complete sexual compatibility!! We've been known to bash out the old quickie in record time on ttc nights when both knackered too!!! Hope you got the egg! And that your temp pops back up tomorrow!

Hope everyone's having a good night, yay for free sa laineypop!!

2mums I'm glad you're mending well, and hope angel is right behind you!

Xxxx girls xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps squigley, can't wait to :coolio: your chart tomorrow!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

totally understandable Mum2Q- i hope for his sake, and all the women he's with sake, he's gotten it figured out!!
thanks :jo: feeling much better, but still shitty :) i think the sun has been helping, i've been laying out, DRs orders :haha: to get my Vit D up more naturally. Best DRs orders ive had in a long time!! I too hope Angel can feel better too, its been a long sick haul for her lately and with so much going on, not fun!!


----------



## Newbie32

Maybe Angel needs some vit d too! 

Hopefully it's fine tomorrow and not rainy xxx

I'm shitty to, except it's just me, and not a hormonal pregnancy issue!!!

Hahahaha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hahaha, well my FX that you will be able to blame it on pregnancy hormones very soon!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol! That makes two of you with dh!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl::rofl::rofl: poor DH, i guess he can expect more yummy favourites to make up for your behavior :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Lol!!! He wishes!!

Whipped up beef rendang curry and kapitan chicken tonight....delish!!

But it's my birthday month, so I have a leave pass for terrible behavior all month!! Bahahahahahaha xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, love tennis bye nights, Wednesday off Tenno and with the ladies!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yes! byes are awesome! I have year round byes....from all sports.... hahaha

dinner sounds awesome nana! you are just like my friend, she celebrates birthday months! lol

2 mums, best docs orders ever! maybe angel should try that just in case!!! and hoping the sunshine is beaming tomorrow!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oh, I have a question too.... you know how we have talked about preconception vitamins making us feel sick, I took them this morning, and almost had to pul over on my way to work cos i thought I was about to throw up.... it occurred to me that I don't feel sick on them before OV...but all the times I do get sick, I always think "oohhh maybe im preggy" so it must always be after Ov.... do you think there is any chance that it's the progesterone that reacts with the vitamins and causes the sickness??? just a random theory that has crossed my mind. feel free to rubbish it if you thin kim full of crap! haha


----------



## LLPM

Squigley, you might just be onto something there! I have the same thing. If I take folate in the morning after O it makes me really nauseas. Before O I'm fine! Weird hey?!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, It is weird, I know I feel sick sometimes and not others, but it only occurred to me this morning.. some times i throw up like 5 out of 7 days, and I get super excited. Before ov i don't get excited cos I know its being even more silly than thinking I have MS at 5dpo. lol


----------



## Newbie32

Lol squigley, and quite possible the did hormonal balance is affecting you...ps ff is weird tonight and has dropped two days off our charts in siggys!!!

Anyways, bedtime, can't wait for the extra year of wrinkles tomrrow morning :( 

Xxxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

enjoy your sleep nana!! you will be beautiful & wrinkle free in the morning! and very close to conceiving a child!!! :) talk to you on your birthday! 

im off to bed everyone, enjoy your nights
:)XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Trying2b2mums

goodnight everyone. and i shall say a happy birthday to :jo: as I know you will be up long before me!!! 

:cake::cake:HAPPY BIRTHDAY:cake::cake:

:headspin::dance::headspin::dance::headspin::dance::headspin::dance::headspin::dance::headspin:

Hope you have a fabulous day!! xx


----------



## Melainey

Sorry I have been away tonight bloody DH stole the laptop haha! :rofl: 

Squigley - Yeah I spoke to the doctor but he kinda was an ass (he did send us for tests etc) but keppt saying "Aw I wouldn't be worried cause you're only 24" and I said I should be more fertile being that I am only 24 ??? And I told him about my m/c and of course he said "it's normal to have one m/c" and again I said yes but I still haven't gotten pg again since which isn't normal ... So he was a bit of a dick but I wasn't taking no for an answer :rofl: Oh and 30sec... God love him he must of had a problem god bless him :) That's the only thing I will never mock a man about is his manhood cause I know how they feel about it! BUt I do have a giggle to the ladies hehehe :rofl: Oh and awesome to the high fives hahahaha LOVE it :happydance: Oh and great theory about the Vits after O I will pay close attn this month (if I O) cause I do feel sick everymonth but not sure at what time hehe x

Hello to all you other wonderful ladies :) How are you ??? Anybody still awake???

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NANA :jo: xxxxx

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> Hello ladies :happydance:
> 
> I know 2mums :rofl: I am a housewife in training :rofl: hehehehe
> 
> Maddy I really hope you don'thave to go down the assisted route I hope you can conceive naturally (hopefully all us ladies can :happydance: )
> 
> As for me.. Myself and DH went to the doctors and I went for blood tests (he said even though that I am on CD21 the tests will still show us something! ) Ideally I should have gotten them done at around CD10.. :) We have to have no :sex: now for 3 days :cry: DH has to go to get his SA done in 3 days (Which is covered by medicare thankfully :) ) So happy that the ball is rolling now :)
> 
> x

MELAINEY: i am sure after 3 days of no :sex: your DH's balls will be rolling :) LOL


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> oh, I have a question too.... you know how we have talked about preconception vitamins making us feel sick, I took them this morning, and almost had to pul over on my way to work cos i thought I was about to throw up.... it occurred to me that I don't feel sick on them before OV...but all the times I do get sick, I always think "oohhh maybe im preggy" so it must always be after Ov.... do you think there is any chance that it's the progesterone that reacts with the vitamins and causes the sickness??? just a random theory that has crossed my mind. feel free to rubbish it if you thin kim full of crap! haha

I find that when I take my pregnacare vitamins without food I feel so nauseaous but I have learnt to take them after breakfast. It has to do with the B group vitamins in there (which also makes your pee go fluro yellow). They are water soluble (vitamin b's) so they pass straight through you. I gave DH a multivitamin to take and he found the same thing as well. I haven't heard of progesterone reacting to vitamins but it could be a possiblity.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU. HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU. HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR :jo: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU :cake:

HIP HIP HOORAY HOORAY HOORAY!


HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY. :flower:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Happy birthday :jo:!!!!

Hope you have a wonderful day!! Xx

:cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake:


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahaha.....

You girls are hilarious! I get to work, and my cycling buddy (also friend on fb) says 'wow you have some harsh friends on fb calling you a nanna on your birthday'

Bahahahahahaha

Thanks girlies xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Happy Birthday you old thing ;) xo


----------



## Pauls_angel

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY SASHA!!!!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Happy birthday little miss sasha!!!!!!! Hope you have a great day today! Try to relax and soak up as much attention as possible!!! :) xoxoxoxoxox



well....my temp is down even further...I'm thinking I didn't Ov, which seems really strange to me, as all the signs pointed to it, and I was expecting to get my temp rise when I did.... so weird! Now I'm going to be in limbo again, not knowing if I'm due to test or not. I hope I don't have to wait til CD 34 to Ov again, that would be the WORST!!!! I'm back in negative nancy world again...TTC is bullshit! lol 

Kiwi, yeah, I get sick if not with food, but moreso later in my cycle (which wouldn't make sense for me as i might not have O'd.....) anywya, I have to take them mid breakfast, cos I am so senitive to them, if I take them first then eat im sick, or if i take them straight after i eat, i am sick. it's so weird! 

have a great day everyone!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Lovelys :)

Would be a much better day if i didnt have to work!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Happy birthday little miss sasha!!!!!!! Hope you have a great day today! Try to relax and soak up as much attention as possible!!! :) xoxoxoxoxox
> 
> 
> 
> well....my temp is down even further...I'm thinking I didn't Ov, which seems really strange to me, as all the signs pointed to it, and I was expecting to get my temp rise when I did.... so weird! Now I'm going to be in limbo again, not knowing if I'm due to test or not. I hope I don't have to wait til CD 34 to Ov again, that would be the WORST!!!! I'm back in negative nancy world again...TTC is bullshit! lol
> 
> Kiwi, yeah, I get sick if not with food, but moreso later in my cycle (which wouldn't make sense for me as i might not have O'd.....) anywya, I have to take them mid breakfast, cos I am so senitive to them, if I take them first then eat im sick, or if i take them straight after i eat, i am sick. it's so weird!
> 
> have a great day everyone!

Oh squgiley....how annoying....

Whats your CM/CP doing atm? If you didnt O then hopefully your body will gear up to and actually get it again in the next few days! Thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

My CM is watery today, it went creamy for a couple in between, but back to watery & a fair bit of it. My CP is still high (I think) but it's not open like it was before my last temp spike. I just wonder why my temp would go up just around the time I looked most fertile....I will start with my OPKs again this afternoon, I stopped after my temp rise, cos I thought that was it. DH will think I'm tricking him into more sex! ahhaa


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah it sounds very odd squigley.....i wish there was just a way to find out what was going on so it didnt have to be so worrying!!!

I hope you get some answers soon hun xx


----------



## lisamfr

:cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake:

:happydance: :cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY SASHA, hope you have a fantastic day with heaps of surprise, yummy cake & friends and family around you!! :yipee: :headspin: :hugs2: :drunk:

:cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: 

Jayne &#8211; How exciting that soon you will be in OZ. Hope you and DH have a safe flight.

Maddy &#8211; awesome job at the gym yesterday great work. 

2mums and Angel &#8211; I hope you guys are feeling better today. 

Pammy, LLMP, Quigley, Kiwi, Rosie, woohoo & Mel &#8211; HELLO, Hope your all having a good day or night.

I am 6 dpo today and have no symptoms. Normally by now I have really sore breasts & cramping but nothing. I know I said I wasn&#8217;t going to pay attend to any symptoms this month but come on give me something lol


----------



## Pammy31

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hey everyone! I have had a productive day, have got the bathrom prepped for painting now, will be doing that tomorrow! also looking forward to temping tomorrow morning, hopefully it will show another spike! and stay up this time!! DH is away for a couple of days, so I'm hoping we caught that eggy!!
> 
> How is everyone? well, I hope! more than usual to catch up on (well for the last few days anyway)
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better!!
> 
> Rosie, hang on there, you may still ovulate! I hope so!!!
> 
> Melainey - you poor little chicken, I hope you're ok!!! maybe talk to the doc about not coping, they will be sure to take you serious if they know how much its affecting your life, especially on top of everything else! Sorry bout DH not getting you off! Yes, I agree - he has half an hour to think about how to get you there...he could at least do it!! and I totally agree about it changing, we used to wake eachother up a couple of times thru the night and do it.... if I did that to him now, he would go mental! haha our honeymoon was a taste of the old days, but back to normal now. lol
> 
> Pammy...forgive me if i've misunderstood....but are all of your problems because a teenage boy was jerking off??? lol just seems such a funny thing to have such drama about! haha
> 
> On the topic of how long men last..... My ex used to last 30-120 SECONDS....seriously.... it was the worst....he couldn't even do too much foreplay as it would get him there too quick. I NEVER had an orgasm with him. sorry.,...I have just never told anyone that, I thought i would share. haha never really seems appropriate to talk about sex with the ex..... haha The first time I slept with someone afterwards, it was so weird, I kept stopping, cos I assumed that he had come every time his breathing changed, or he would move differently. lol he must have thought I was such a dud! hahaha I'm so compatible with DH though, we often high five after sex. lol
> 
> Number 2 - I agree, a 30 min quickie doesn't appeal to me either. lol my DH always lasts until I'm ready, but if we want a quickie, it can be done in the ads of our TV show! lol Sorry to hear about job!
> 
> Jayney - all my thoughts with you for safe travels!!! xxx
> 
> Newbie - Radelaide! hahaha
> 
> Maddy - as I am 22 & DH is 28, I don't feel that time isn't on our side at this stage. I am starting to look into getting tests etc done now, and I think I would look into getting help in the next 6-12 months. if initial treatments don't work, I'd probably wait til 25, use the time to get a bit better set up & save some money and then look into IVF etc. Obviously hoping that it doesn't get to that!! when you say next august is your limit, do you mean thats when you'll get help, or stop trying?
> 
> Kiwi - hi!!
> 
> 2 mums - good to see you back, glad youre on the mend!

He has done other things as well but now I have a huge problem on my plate...he is following her to NSW next week. we go on holiday in 14 days... I now have no one to feed and water 4 cats and one dog.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Maddy40

Hi all. Hope all is well in yours worlds!

Happy Birthday Newbie... :flower:! Hope you get some fabbo pressies. Do tell what kind of cake you get :)

Mum2Q... Haha high-5's, I like it. We've put a time limit of Aug 2013 on all TTC - I'll be turning 42 then and at some point we will need to move on. Hopefully it won't come to that though! Still have 11 cycles to go (not counting Sept as DH is away).

Trying... the tests the doc took on Monday showed my Vit D was borderline low. I have it tested fairly often as I'm a shiftworker & often sleeping when it's daylight.

Lisa... not long until testing! I think after Pammy over the coming weekend you will be next, yes?

Pammy... have you bought those sticks yet, in anticipation? I'm not testing again this month, but I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies :) 

Oh squigley - Sorry about the temps they are a bloody pain in the arse! I had a little rise today but amnot taking it as anything cause I had a horific sleep :cry: I hope you bloody O soon ! :hugs: xx

Hello to everybody else :) :happydance: :flasher:

Lisa- Hope they are good signs for you and you are indeed Duffers :) x

As for me - My CP has been doing strange things the whole of this month! It has been open ALL month :??? Does anybody have a clue what is going on here??? It changes position but is always open whereas last month it was closed before O??? It is very very strange if you ask me :rofl: I am soooooooooo tired cause I got no sleep last night )mind was in overdrive haha :haha: ) 

x


----------



## Maddy40

Melainey what tests did they do in your bloodwork yesterday? Did they do progesterone to tell you if you O'd this month or not? Even though I was a few days past CD20 (when she normally tests) our doc still ordered that for me, it came back showing I had probably O'd.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Happy birthday little miss sasha!!!!!!! Hope you have a great day today! Try to relax and soak up as much attention as possible!!! :) xoxoxoxoxox
> 
> 
> 
> well....my temp is down even further...I'm thinking I didn't Ov, which seems really strange to me, as all the signs pointed to it, and I was expecting to get my temp rise when I did.... so weird! Now I'm going to be in limbo again, not knowing if I'm due to test or not. I hope I don't have to wait til CD 34 to Ov again, that would be the WORST!!!! I'm back in negative nancy world again...TTC is bullshit! lol
> 
> Kiwi, yeah, I get sick if not with food, but moreso later in my cycle (which wouldn't make sense for me as i might not have O'd.....) anywya, I have to take them mid breakfast, cos I am so senitive to them, if I take them first then eat im sick, or if i take them straight after i eat, i am sick. it's so weird!
> 
> have a great day everyone!


Hi mum2- I'm in the same predicament, I don't think I ovulated this month, yet I had great CM?! WTH??? I cried after DH went to bed last night I am just frustrated and agree, TTC is bullshit! (maybe that shoul be the name of our book, I think it has a ring to it!! Bahahahaha :rol: do you use opks? 


:jo: how's the birthday?! Hope you get some great bday rumpy pumpy!!!! :happydance:

Hi Melainey!!! :flasher: :holly: :flasher: :holly: :flasher: :holly: 

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone has a great day!!! :flower:


----------



## Melainey

Hey Maddy :) I have a list of all the tests that they took maybe Our sweet little Rosie cheeks can tell us exactly what they all are :) And yeah progesterone is one of them :) 

fbc ue lft tsh hormone studies androgen levels fsh proges oestro prolactin .... :happydance: :flasher:

Hello my lovely rosie cheeks :flasher: :holly: :flasher: :holly: How are you today??? :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Fbc? Is that supposed to be CBC?


----------



## Melainey

No it was definitely Fbc??? hahaha what the hell are they checking for hha


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> Hey Maddy :) I have a list of all the tests that they took maybe Our sweet little Rosie cheeks can tell us exactly what they all are :) And yeah progesterone is one of them :)
> 
> fbc ue lft tsh hormone studies androgen levels fsh proges oestro prolactin .... :happydance: :flasher:
> 
> Hello my lovely rosie cheeks :flasher: :holly: :flasher: :holly: How are you today??? :hugs:


I'm good love! Getting ready for bed! Where does the day go??? Ugh! So happy you got blood work! I have an appt on sept 4, I am going to sit there until they order it!!! Hehehe

CBC- complete blood count, looks for anemia and infection

Lft- liver function test, just checks that you aren't an alchy...lhehe just kidding! Just makes sure liver is functioning properly

Tsh- thyroid stimulating hormone, checks general thyroid level/function

Androgen- checks for pcos

Fsh/lh/estrogen- all normal hormones that fluctuate during your cycle 


Hope that helps!! Xoxo


----------



## Maddy40

Almost the same as my list Melainey :)

fbc - Full blood count
ue - urea & electrolytes
lft - liver function
the rest are hormone tests :)

Edited to add: oops, Rosie types waaaay faster than me! :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Googled full blood count, means/checks the same as complete blood count!


----------



## Melainey

Thank you lovely ladies :) :happydance: Am excited (and nervous) to get the results back .. May wait till sunday until the same doctor is in cause they may not be ready today and he doesn't work fri or sat so sunday it is :happydance: 

Rosie Cheeks - I know the days fly in hey ! Even more so when you don't have a job like me hahaha!! :rofl: What tests are you going yo get done my lovely??? :hugs: 

Maddy -Did you get your results yet? I can't bloody remember haha :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Maddy40 said:


> Almost the same as my list Melainey :)
> 
> fbc - Full blood count
> ue - urea & electrolytes
> lft - liver function
> the rest are hormone tests :)
> 
> Edited to add: oops, Rosie types waaaay faster than me! :)


Must be that glass of wine I had tonight, gives me speedy fingers!!! Lol

I'm off to bed , goodnight lovelies!! Xoxo :flower:


----------



## Melainey

Does anybody know anything about Cervix??? Mine hasbeen pretty open all month compared to last month when it was closed? And I haven't O'd yet? It is just so weird... 

Goodnight Rosie cheeks :hugs: xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> Thank you lovely ladies :) :happydance: Am excited (and nervous) to get the results back .. May wait till sunday until the same doctor is in cause they may not be ready today and he doesn't work fri or sat so sunday it is :happydance:
> 
> Rosie Cheeks - I know the days fly in hey ! Even more so when you don't have a job like me hahaha!! :rofl: What tests are you going yo get done my lovely??? :hugs:
> 
> Maddy -Did you get your results yet? I can't bloody remember haha :hugs:



I am hoping for roughly the same work up you had today, just a general fertility "check-up" if my Gyn won't order it I will see if my GP will....I guess I could always throw a fit and order my own darn lab work!!! Hehehe Prob not a good idea though!!


----------



## Melainey

Hehehehe that's the advantage of being a nurse hehehe you can withdraw your own blood :rofl::rofl::winkwink: Hopefully they will give it to you :) Every woman deserves to have it done :hugs:


----------



## lisamfr

Maddy40 said:


> Hi all. Hope all is well in yours worlds!
> 
> Happy Birthday Newbie... :flower:! Hope you get some fabbo pressies. Do tell what kind of cake you get :)
> 
> Mum2Q... Haha high-5's, I like it. We've put a time limit of Aug 2013 on all TTC - I'll be turning 42 then and at some point we will need to move on. Hopefully it won't come to that though! Still have 11 cycles to go (not counting Sept as DH is away).
> 
> Trying... the tests the doc took on Monday showed my Vit D was borderline low. I have it tested fairly often as I'm a shiftworker & often sleeping when it's daylight.
> 
> Lisa... not long until testing! I think after Pammy over the coming weekend you will be next, yes?
> 
> Pammy... have you bought those sticks yet, in anticipation? I'm not testing again this month, but I'll be thinking of you!

Yes Maddy I can test next week. Not sure when I will do it. I dont have any Symptoms. Some time it feels like BBs are tingling but I think that my brain playing tricks on me as it dosent feel like other months :shrug: so confusing.


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> Does anybody know anything about Cervix??? Mine hasbeen pretty open all month compared to last month when it was closed? And I haven't O'd yet? It is just so weird...
> 
> Goodnight Rosie cheeks :hugs: xx

Hi Melainey, sorry cant help you out. This was my first month i tried checking my cervix and I am soooo confused. But if anyone one else can help us out that will be great.


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> Hi Melainey, sorry cant help you out. This was my first month i tried checking my cervix and I am soooo confused. But if anyone one else can help us out that will be great.

Yep, have to admit it al feels the same to me, all the time.


----------



## Pammy31

Happy Birthday Sasha!!


----------



## lisamfr

Hi woohoo, How's your week going? Is work getting any better?


----------



## Newbie32

BUSIEST DAY EVER....and not in a good way!!!!

(Tho i managed to pop out and get my nails done at lunchtime!!!)

I hope you gals are having a good day, sorry ive been a bit of a stranger!

I'll catch up on what ive missed again shortly!

Thanks again for the birthday wishes :)

XXX


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! Happy birthday Sasha, hope you're having a very lovely day?! 

I've had a crazy busy week, it's been good though! I'm trying to be more intentional about spending time with the girls instead of just having them linger around the house if that makes sense. Anyway i've been trying to avoid coming on the iPad while the girls are awake and saving it for naps & bedtime! so I haven't/aren't dissapearing, just limiting the amount of time I spend on here! :)

Melainey sounds like those blood tests will lead you in the right direction! 

It's so frustrating when ovulation isn't regular. 
Before last month I'd been o'ing on CD24, with wet/ewcm from around CD20, so I'm expecting something to happen in the next couple of days, I'm now on CD19!! I've been getting twinges in my left ovary which I'm hoping I'd a good sign - maybe things are starting to settle down a bit?! I'm 99% sure I've only ovulated from my right ovary since having surgery on my left ovary last year. I asked my GP to double check they hadn't removed the whole ovary at one point because I hadn't felt anything on that side at all! Lol. I think she thought I was a bit crazy, but I get definite stabbing pains around O and this cycle my left one 'feels' heavy! Really hoping my cycles go back to normal after last months crazy one! 
I have a few CRAZY weeks coming up...actually the whole of September consists of lots of traveling and being away EVERY weekend!! I haven't decided if its a good thing or not, but I'm thinking being away during the TWW will be a good thing?! I'm debating whether to stop charting once O has been confirmed? What do you reckon? 
Xx


----------



## Pammy31

lisamfr said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. Hope all is well in yours worlds!
> 
> Happy Birthday Newbie... :flower:! Hope you get some fabbo pressies. Do tell what kind of cake you get :)
> 
> Mum2Q... Haha high-5's, I like it. We've put a time limit of Aug 2013 on all TTC - I'll be turning 42 then and at some point we will need to move on. Hopefully it won't come to that though! Still have 11 cycles to go (not counting Sept as DH is away).
> 
> Trying... the tests the doc took on Monday showed my Vit D was borderline low. I have it tested fairly often as I'm a shiftworker & often sleeping when it's daylight.
> 
> Lisa... not long until testing! I think after Pammy over the coming weekend you will be next, yes?
> 
> Pammy... have you bought those sticks yet, in anticipation? I'm not testing again this month, but I'll be thinking of you!
> 
> Yes Maddy I can test next week. Not sure when I will do it. I dont have any Symptoms. Some time it feels like BBs are tingling but I think that my brain playing tricks on me as it dosent feel like other months :shrug: so confusing.Click to expand...

I will be buying them this arfternoon... lol


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> Hi Melainey, sorry cant help you out. This was my first month i tried checking my cervix and I am soooo confused. But if anyone one else can help us out that will be great.
> 
> Yep, have to admit it al feels the same to me, all the time.Click to expand...

You two just dont spend enough time with your fingers up there!!!

BAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Melainey

Hey 2mums.. Saw this and thought of you :winkwink:

Zucchini Muffins :happydance: :flasher:

Preheat your oven to 350, then drop into a blender
2 eggs
1 tbsp. applesauce
1 1/2 c. of shredded zucchini (peeled before shredding)
1/2 tsp. vanilla
2 tbsp. agave syrup
Once well blended, add:
2/3 c. Quinoa (uncooked, dry)
1 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. salt
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 scoop Prograde Vanilla Protein powder
Blend more until smooth. Spray non-stick cooking spray into a muffin pan, pour
the batter into the tins, and, if desired, drop blueberries, peeled and cubed
apples, etc., into batter.
*Tip: You can mix and match batches, by adding nuts or fruit as pictured.
Put into the oven for about 20 minutes, until muffins are pulling slightly from the
side of the pan, and tops are browned.
Makes 8 muffins.

Nanna :jo: get baking and sending :winkwink: hehehe


----------



## Melainey

Hey Lucy :) 

So lovely that you are spending your time with your bubs :hugs: :happydance:

I hope that everything works out for your poor little ovaries :) I know how frustrating it is not to be regular I am ready to commit murder :haha: Hopefully these test show me something tho and I don't have to become a fugative! :winkwink: I would chart maybe a little after O just incase that it wasn't O? Look at what happened to Squigley this month with her temps :cry: x

Newbie :jo: I happen to like having my finger up there bahahahaha :rofl: hehe


----------



## kiwipauagirl

HI GIRLS,

Hope everyone is having a great day! Thursdays - not as good as friday but alot better than monday!!!

Another STUPID question to ask.... I have noticed the "trend" this morning is cervix testing. How do you check your cervix? And what is it that you are looking for? Now I know the basics of where you have to stick your fingers :) but what do I feel for? And what does this actually tell me. :blush: maybe I should just stick to temperature testing

MELAINEY: glad you got some tests done. And I am sure all the results will come back fine. At least you will know where you stand. But yeah TTC is a bitch. Oh and its now called the International Rose of Tralee. This year out of 40 whatever roses there was only 15 from Ireland. Next year you should enter it. There was a Darwin, Queensland, Adelaide, Sydney and Melbourne Rose this year. QLD won it last year!!! I think you would be great.... getting up there in your big fluffy dress saying you want "world peace"! :O LOL

NEWBIE: how is your birthday going? Did you get some nice pressies???

ROSIE: hope you get those bloods taken as well. There is nothing more frustrating. And sometimes the day 21 tests really frustrate me. I had mine taken on 8/8/12 and my GP told me my progesterone was really high so I had a great ovulation.... Doesn't really help AFTER the event now does it??? Pity they can't tell you that you will ovulate on day 3. Would be a whole lot easier. 

PAMMY: good luck. Testing can be so exciting (for those brief 3mins anyway). We are all waiting to hear of your BFP!!!

TO EVERYONE ELSE: (our list is getting longer to write everyone's name) hope your day is going well. It is nearly the weekend - thank god. Only 7 more working days for me and then I am on holidays WOOHOO :happydance: can not wait. Have a great day/afternoon/night or whatever is left of your Thursday


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: i wondered what your FB friends would say about the nana jo comments, :haha: hope you had a great day!! 
maddy- would you guys think about adoption at all?
melainey- yay for bloods!! Wish i could help with the CP, i never could tell anything, but then again never super tried looking for it, google maybe?? Thanks for that recipe, I shall save it and try it one of these days. My MIL actually gave me the bacon/avocado recipe today too, so interested if i can pull that one off as well!! 
Lisa :FX!!!!! maybe having no symptoms, if you normally have symptoms is a good thing, does that make sense?
pammy- when we travel, granted its for 4-6weeks, we use a house/pet sitter that we find on aussiehousesitters.com or something like that, we have never had an issue, lovely people, our babies/dogs love them, and we have a man coming to do our housesit for this dec-jan, we've met him and he got on real well with our pets, it might be too late for this trip, but something to think about. You dont pay them, they get the free accomodation and all bc you still pay your bills, and just leave money for pet food, etc. 
lucy- good to see you, and i'm sure your girls appreciate your time management of this addicting thread :haha: We do miss you, but those darling girls are more important than us..most of the time :rofl: 
angel- hope you are feeling better today! 
kiwi- good luck with that cervix testing, i'm sure :jo: can give you some tips, she is always fondling her cervix, :rofl:

we had our appoint today and got some good news, the bleed/tear looks like it is already going away, the cyst hasnt gotten bigger nor smaller, and it has dropped behind the uterus so if it doesnt shrink we'll remove it at 16w, and we've gotten the OK to travel at this point and he doesnt forsee any reason that should change, added bonus, more scans and pictures of our beans, it makes the anxiety less. We go back in 3 weeks to monitor all of it.


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> Hi woohoo, How's your week going? Is work getting any better?

You know there have been a few good bits. Still many bad bits though. I could possibly be mentored into the job with the right team and support. I just don't have either! I did have a chat with the equivalent people in other states who were horrified and are going to try to help as much as they can, that is nice but a bit limited due to distance. 
Shall keep on trying - and shall keep looking for other jobs in the meantime.

Thanks for checking up on me - appreciate the love. I've not had such a bad time ever, and I have had a tenuous grip on sanity of late! xo


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> :jo: i wondered what your FB friends would say about the nana jo comments, :haha: hope you had a great day!!
> maddy- would you guys think about adoption at all?
> melainey- yay for bloods!! Wish i could help with the CP, i never could tell anything, but then again never super tried looking for it, google maybe?? Thanks for that recipe, I shall save it and try it one of these days. My MIL actually gave me the bacon/avocado recipe today too, so interested if i can pull that one off as well!!
> Lisa :FX!!!!! maybe having no symptoms, if you normally have symptoms is a good thing, does that make sense?
> pammy- when we travel, granted its for 4-6weeks, we use a house/pet sitter that we find on aussiehousesitters.com or something like that, we have never had an issue, lovely people, our babies/dogs love them, and we have a man coming to do our housesit for this dec-jan, we've met him and he got on real well with our pets, it might be too late for this trip, but something to think about. You dont pay them, they get the free accomodation and all bc you still pay your bills, and just leave money for pet food, etc.
> lucy- good to see you, and i'm sure your girls appreciate your time management of this addicting thread :haha: We do miss you, but those darling girls are more important than us..most of the time :rofl:
> angel- hope you are feeling better today!
> kiwi- good luck with that cervix testing, i'm sure :jo: can give you some tips, she is always fondling her cervix, :rofl:
> 
> we had our appoint today and got some good news, the bleed/tear looks like it is already going away, the cyst hasnt gotten bigger nor smaller, and it has dropped behind the uterus so if it doesnt shrink we'll remove it at 16w, and we've gotten the OK to travel at this point and he doesnt forsee any reason that should change, added bonus, more scans and pictures of our beans, it makes the anxiety less. We go back in 3 weeks to monitor all of it.

Yes, they all think I have mean friends!!! Bahahahahahaha

Good to see you've adopted the plural there 2mums, more pics of your BEANS!!!!

Good news tho, great to hear :)

Number2 I really hope that you get the support you need Hun xx I'm having dilemmas of my own about whether I should actually take redundancy or stay....doing my head in...

Xxxx


----------



## Melainey

Kiwi - For your CP I would say to google it cause the way I would describe it may lead you to finger your bum or something haha :winkwink: And WHAT THE HELL!!! haha International rose of tralee hahahah! It used to be that you had to have the least a grandparent that is Irish haha! THat would make me the German/Irish Rose hahah And now slash Australia haha! No way would I ever do that haha I bloody hate it haha! :rofl: Could ya imagine! JAYSUS me in a fluffy dress :rofl: 

2woohoo - I hope everything works out the way you want it to.. x

2mums - You wil have to let us know if they are yummy or not :rofl: I hate sweet and savoury things mixed together (I like all my food seperate generally haha :rofl: ) but would be interested as to see how they would taste :) Glad that the little BEANS are doing good :) Can't wait to see another pic of the little cuties :happydance: Great about the all clear to travel :) Your mum and OH will be happy :happydance:

Nanna :jo: What pressies did you get??? hehehehe PRESENTS I LOVE PRESENTS :happydance:

x


----------



## Pammy31

hey sasha take the redundancy..... more time to relax making babies....
2mums my dad finally came through... i have a person staying yay!



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Bike stuff laineypop!!! Sexy new helmet lol, tres glamorous...

I'm freaking out pammy and thinking I should be thinking longer yet
About mat leave and having a job to return too!!!

Eek. Grrrr. 

Ah well. Birthday dinner now :) off to Vietnam tonight, yummo xx


----------



## Pammy31

ok I caved... I bought a 3 pack of frer.... so fmu it is.... can i hold out tonight?



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ooooh Pammy yay for testing!!! Can't wait to hear some good news!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

crapbag i soooo did not mean to make that plural!! OH even asked the DR again to make sure it wasnt :rofl: 

love a sexy new helmet, you lucky lucky girl!!! Enjoy your dinner!!! 
pammy- fx! good luck
angel- you feeling better?
melainey- i agree with you on sweet and savory, but these muffins sound savory and no sweetness, so should be all good. My food is always separate, cannot touch on the plate, and certain foods never to be eaten together, OH actually bought me some divided adult plates, i love them sometimes!!! no sauce or gravy on anything either, its very weird, but makes sense to me, and of course all the shrinks are convinced its a lasting control issue based in childhood- whatev, works for me!!!


----------



## Pammy31

talked to a pharmacist she made me buy the tests... she said it looks promising. she also wants to know if i get a BFP....



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## LLPM

Are you going to test in the morning pammy? When is AF due? Hopefully you have a big temp spike tomorrow & a BFP! 

I just got a message from my best UK friend announcing her new baby's birth! She had a little boy 9lb 14oz (4.46kgs!!).. Don't envy her that!! Again it's bittersweet Im soooo happy for them, they have 2 girls the same ages as our girlies and are so thrilled they got their boy!! But at the same didn't really think she'd have her whole pregnancy and baby all before I even get pregnant! :( hate feeling like this... Just want to be happy for people! 

I'm off to bed now... Hubby is going away to a bucks weekend and I have to drop him at the airport at 5:30am!!! Yawn!! Xx


----------



## Maddy40

Go Pammy! FX for you....

Melainey Sunday should be okay anyway. My new Doc said the hormone tests normally take 4 days to come back (although the basic bloodwork only takes 24 hours). At least that's how it works here. So I have the boring results but have to wait until Friday for the hormone results.

Mum2 the two teens here were adopted by me years ago when they came into my care. But for a number of reasons we can't go that route again - we have actually already tried... So it's BFP or bust!


----------



## Newbie32

Go pammy!!!!! Gl gl gl gl!!!

So tired ladies, must snooze (and maybe done birthday rp!!!!!)

Catchyas in the am ;) nana :jo: hittin the hay!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Lucy- that must be hard, im sorry!! I still feel like your final addition is just around the corner!! He/She is just waiting for the absolute perfect time to come join! Keep your head up!! Hopefully you can have a nice relaxing weekend, having some just girl time! :hugs: 
maddy- i understand, FX!!!!!! 
:jo: night night!! enjoy ;)


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone!

2mums - that's great news about the tear already healing! And yay for extra scans!

LLPM - so normal to feel how you're feeling. I think even when I'm finished having children I'll always feel a tinge of wanting whenever I hear someone else announce their pregnancy/give birth. Someone I know announced their pregnancy today - they're around 12 weeks and even being pregnant I'm jealous that they're that far along. 

Newbie - how you enjoyed your Vietnamese birthday dinner!

Pammy - hope you get your BFP tomorrow! 

hi to everyone else! I have been lurking and reading everything :)

Sorry haven't been on here much - just been busy with DS the past few days. He has conjunctivitis now so missed his one day of childcare yesterday and playgroup today :( I don't know what it is with our house at the moment but it just seems to be one illness after the next!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks Ginny, we're hoping it continues to be good news from here on out. i feel the same way, i know its terrible, but i've had three friends reveal their pregnancy this week, its still hard. Sorry to hear about your son, i think its the season for sickness!!! Hope your feeling good!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi there!

Rosie, yeah, I know, it is a shitty feeling...cos you just don't know where you're at... I thought my O would have been EPIC this month, cos it's the best symptoms i have had yet.....them a beautiful temp rise....then straight back down. we can wait it out together!! Yeah, I use OPKs...I got 2 +, but was slightly unsure if they were +...the first one was, but i didnt look at it til about 2 hours later, I also had a really really dark one that I didn't record the day before my temp rise. 

Melainey - yay for bloodwork! As for cervix, not too sure...Mine feels the same all the time, except for the 3 days before I thought I O'd this month...It's my first month checking, but I can't really tell the difference with height etc.... sorry im no help!!

Maddy - yay for bloodwork too, makes me want to go get some done! I think I might head to the doc again at the start of my next cycle. 

Sasha, hope you had a great birthday!!!!! xoxox

LLPM - sounds like a good plan to limit time to spend more time with the girls. It gets a bit much to try keep up on here. Maybe your left ovary is the one that releases the good eggs and they haven't been around since surgery, now you've got it back in action, You might get that next little baby!! 

Pammy - testing in the morning?!?!?!?! yay!!!!

Kiwi, I found that doing it all at once was all too hard, so I stuck to temping for about 3-4 weeks. I'm still easing myself into it...helf cos I don't really get it, but also cos I can't be stuffed to do it every day.....(don't worry Nana, I still have my fingers up there 3-4 times a day checking CM!!!:)) I started with just checking it around the time I was going to Ov. it should be high, soft & open (high where it's harder to reach it, soft when it feels like your lips, hard when it feels like the tip of your nose) I couldn't tell the difference in the height, but when phantom ov came about, it was really really soft & open, the way I imagine it is the size of a small dried apricot, but really really squishy. lol just for the record (cos it took me ages to actually know what I was feeling for) your cervix feels like a 'ball' (for want of a better word) at the end of your vagina. Hope that's helpful..if not... sorry!!

2mums - so great to hear that news! I bet you';re over the moon!

number 2 - hope you can find something more suitable for s=work soon! hang in there!!!

Ginny - hope you all get well soon! It tends to go like that hey! poor DS!

as for me - My bathroom is coming along beautifully! first coat all done (plus an undercoat on ceiling! I'm so excited to get it finished! I wish I could do it now, but i need to shower & sleep! DSS is back tomorrow night, so I'd say I won't get much of it done again, but I'm thinking it will be early to bed for him and painting for me! hehe


----------



## Melainey

2mums - I used to be the same with food but now I am not as but a lot of things haveto be on their own :hapydance:

Lucy - congrats to your friend :) I know how you feel :hugs: I hope you get your bfp really soon xx

Maddy - It's a pain waiting hey :) but hopefully we both get good news :happydance: 

Goodnight to those of you sleeping :happydance: xx

:jo: Hope you had a great birthday xxx

Squigley - Can't wait to see pics of the batchroom :happydance:

As for me.. I went and got some glasses ordered today :happydance: I am blind and hadn't had an eye test in like 4 years hahaha and my eyes are only very slightly worse which is a result :happydance: 

x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm off to bed, good night sweet girls! Good luck in the morning pammy, hope to wake up to some good news! 

Melainey - You're awesome! :):):):)xxxxxxxxxx be good! (or be good at it hehe)


----------



## Melainey

Squigley lets run away together cause you are awesome too hehehe :rofl: xxxxxxxxxxxx have a lovely sleep and may your temp be back up tomorrow :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies! I've just dropped DH at the airport...seriously am so thankful I don't have to get out of bed at 4:45am everyday!!!! Tired much! 

Squiggly I feel for you!! It really sucks waiting for O, my cycle was just like her last cycle, good indications of O then no confirmation and temps all over the place! I'm still not sure if I did ovulate or not?! Fx'd for a good temp today!

Ginny, thanks. I totally know what you mean! I was the same when I was pregnant with maggie, I announced at 8weeks then 2 weeks later my friend said she was already 14 weeks!! Sooo annoying! Lol. 
I'll be the same too...we always wanted 5kids, so I'll be fine until
People announce their 4th pregnancies I think! Like now the worst announcements are those of baby #3!! 

I have been really crampy the last 2days & had loads if ewcm just before bed last night!! We obviously BD'd, do fx'd if I ovulate while liams away it will be enough. With M I ovulated 3days after sex because I got confused, it was my first month charting! We did it everyday the week before then nothing for 3 days then one more time thinking I ovulated already...but no!! Lol. He's back Sunday lunch so if I don't have a confirmed O by then we can still catch it hopefully!


----------



## LLPM

Also,not sure what's happening with my chart! My temps down this morning but it's unreliable. I took it at 4:50, so 1.5hours earlier than normal. It was down at 97.45, I've noted this temp as it was still after a big sleep! What do you reckon?


----------



## number2woohoo

Man there's hours yet till Pammy tests, isn't there. I'll try and wake her up.
PAMMY!!!! HELLLOOOOOO!!!! YOU NEED TO GET UP NOW AND WEEEEEEEEE!!!!
*insert trickling waterfall sounds*


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Also,not sure what's happening with my chart! My temps down this morning but it's unreliable. I took it at 4:50, so 1.5hours earlier than normal. It was down at 97.45, I've noted this temp as it was still after a big sleep! What do you reckon?

That's the temp I would have used too.
What time did you take it on CD14 when it was also down?


----------



## LLPM

Yeah that's what I figured. I took it again at 6:30 (when I would normally take it) but by that point I'd been up for almost 2hours...it was still only 97.60! 
Em....6:55 (25 mins later than normal on CD14!) my temps seem a bit erratic than normal, not sure if it's just because I have done vag temps instead?! I guess we'll see. Really feel like my body is fearing up to O very soon though! :)


----------



## Newbie32

No - pammy normally gets up at 4.30 WA time which is 6.30 here!!

PAMMY!!! yoooohooooo.....did you :test: ???

GL!!!!


----------



## LLPM

I just stalked pammy's chart and her temp is down close to the cover line. She's not out yet but im guessing she'll wait & see what tomorrows temp is doing before she tests?


----------



## Pammy31

Well Tested anddddd a BFN also my Temp is near my coverline. I guess it is not my month... only had 4 hours of broken sleep. went to sleep at midnight woke up at 0230 and then again at 04:30. So I hope the temp is unreliable or I will get AF. :cry:

Edit: I have had for 3 days now a pimple breakout... which is odd I usually get a few small ones a week before AF?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## ginny83

sorry to hear about the BFN Pammy :(


----------



## LLPM

Sorry pammy! It really sucks. How long have you been trying?


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh Pammy :( Sending hugs your way xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey - yes, I think we should run away!! haha your trmp looks great this morning, hopefully it keeps on rising and this is O!!!

LLPM - I think you charted the right temp, I do mine if I wake thru the night, so sometimes its 4am, sometimes 6am, if there is abig difference, it marks it with the blue outline circle. 

sorry to hear of your BFN pammy - the good news is that if it isn't your month, you should find out tomorrow, instead of having to wait another 5 days for AF like the rest of us crazies on here who test early!! hahaha stay positive tho, you're still not out!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Pammy....big :jo::hugs: hun xxx

Hang in there xxx

LLPM - it seems that my temps are stabilising at the moment as well (sort of anyway!) which seems to be what happens after the witch and in the lead up to O...I reckon I will start OPK's tonight and should probably O in the next 4-6 days or so...

How is everyone doing! I cannot believe what a busy day yesterday was - i have loads here to catch up on again!!! Im going to read it now, instead of doing my work, bahahahahahaa

Obviously my birthday has taken affect as I am feeling much wiser today :rofl::rofl:

Much love girlies :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay! catch that eggy nana!!!! I have a really good feeling about you this month, I think you will be our next BFP!!!! :) woo hoo!!


----------



## Pammy31

Yeah lets hope ladies it is a sleep issue with my temp... FF says the 26th for AF... so Sunday!! If no AF by Monday I will test again.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Heya squigley!

Ok,ive just caught up now. Id like to know why it seems like this thread has now gone from being a sickly thread, to being an egg shy thread. All of you SHY eggs need to get out here NOW!!!!! Its lovely that you're all so nice and comfy in your ovaries up there, but the newsflash is that there are some sexy little spermies waiting for you just outside in the corridor wanting to take you to a MUCH nicer, cosier place! So come and play!!!!

Im not going to comment on everything that ive missed or i'll have an essay here that goes for more than a page of the thread but at least I now know whats going on with everyone!!!

I am very glad its friday today! I got up at 5am and went for a good cycle in the dark through the national park and up a few climbs - was great fun although i freaked myself out with the shadows and nearly crashed trying to avoid riding over a mouse or something that ran accross my path!!! BAHAHAHAHAHA

Does anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend? Lots of cycling for me! (boring old :jo: that i am ;))

THanks squigley! Funny this month, because of all the things that ive started planning for over the next 6 months or so, i feel like the urgency has been taken out of TTC and i feel way calmer about it,and much more like 'it will happen when it will happen' rather than 'it must happen now'!!! Which is good i think!!

DH at dinner last night was talking about what we would do if it turned out that he had NO viable swimmers at all, as in worst possible case etc etc, and said he would never want to get donor sperm, would only look to adopt...he said it would be no different for him that way anyway. I pointed out would be pretty different for me, and he kinda said tough!!! hmmm...not sure how that makes me feel...have any of you guys had that chat to your other halves? Ive always seen the whole carrying and growing the baby thing as such an important part - and i dont know if i could go without that by choice!!!!

Anyways, better get on with it eh!

Love love love xxx


----------



## Pammy31

LLPM said:


> Sorry pammy! It really sucks. How long have you been trying?

I have been kinda trying and we have been not preventing for nearly 12 months. you?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## LLPM

It's a frustrating place to be Pammy! I hate those days close to when AF is due. I don't want you to be dissapointed and you definitely aren't out yet, but just assume the temp is correct & that AF is coming then anything other than that is great! I'm the worst at over thinking things and convincing myself that my chart/FF is wrong lol. I guess that's what happens when you've been trying for a while and you want it so bad! Not sure if you saw my question before but How long have you been trying? 
That's the reason I'm going to stop charting after O has been confirmed. I hate watching my temps and getting stressed about it all during the TWW! 

I'm an emotional wreck today! My friend just out up a pic on Facebook of their new 'family of 5' and I burst into tears!


----------



## Newbie32

PS, looks like a bloody essay anyway bahahahahahaha xx


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> It's a frustrating place to be Pammy! I hate those days close to when AF is due. I don't want you to be dissapointed and you definitely aren't out yet, but just assume the temp is correct & that AF is coming then anything other than that is great! I'm the worst at over thinking things and convincing myself that my chart/FF is wrong lol. I guess that's what happens when you've been trying for a while and you want it so bad! Not sure if you saw my question before but How long have you been trying?
> That's the reason I'm going to stop charting after O has been confirmed. I hate watching my temps and getting stressed about it all during the TWW!
> 
> I'm an emotional wreck today! My friend just out up a pic on Facebook of their new 'family of 5' and I burst into tears!

Oh :hugs: lucy xxx

I am positive you will get your new addition very soon hun x

And i am the same in the TWW!!!!! Chart/Temp obsessed - but even the last few days im almost forgetting to record it so obviously something has flicked over in my brain a little and gotten me to calm down a notch!!!


----------



## LLPM

Ok pammy! Have you considered seeing your GP? If you've been trying for 12mo ths they usually like to check there's nothing obvious going on preventing pregnancy! 
We're on our 9th cycle of actively trying, but we haven't used contraception and have regular bd'ing since Maggie was born. (she's now 18months) but breast feeding worked as very good contracpetion for me!


----------



## LLPM

That's great newbie...I have days where I feel really relaxed and happy for it to happen whenever - like yesterday! But then something sparks in me and I get frustrated and sad again! I know I kind of need to 'stop trying' so to speak but I don't even know how that looks...I'm guessing something like, no charting, sex whenever, closing my eyes when I go to the loo & wear a tampon all month so I don't know what my CM is doing! I've trained myself to be so 'in tune' with my fertile signs now that I don't know how I'll ever forget/ignore them!


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> That's great newbie...I have days where I feel really relaxed and happy for it to happen whenever - like yesterday! But then something sparks in me and I get frustrated and sad again! I know I kind of need to 'stop trying' so to speak but I don't even know how that looks...I'm guessing something like, no charting, sex whenever, closing my eyes when I go to the loo & wear a tampon all month so I don't know what my CM is doing! I've trained myself to be so 'in tune' with my fertile signs now that I don't know how I'll ever forget/ignore them!

BAHAHAHAHAH at wearing a tampon all month.

i havent charted or monitored my cp or cm all month either...having said that, realising now that I am on CD 9 and getting close to O will probably chuck all that patience and calmness and serentity out the window!!!

Maybe i will go check now :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LLPM

Haha! It's kind of hard to ignore CM I reckon! Yep I did the same, didn't compare charts or anything till I'm this close to O, and now I've turned into a crazy 'fertile signs' watcherer!!


----------



## Newbie32

lol

Chart :coolio: 

Fertile signs :coolio:

Man - its a wonder we have time in our lives for anything else with TTC!!!!

xx


----------



## Pammy31

My partner is not ready for full on TTC so I will be getting my progesterone and ov check by my doc this month if I am not Preg. I might get my tubes and etc. checked as well. When thats all done if I don't have PCOS I will ask DH when he wants to start TTC to get a SA.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Heya squigley!
> 
> Ok,ive just caught up now. Id like to know why it seems like this thread has now gone from being a sickly thread, to being an egg shy thread. All of you SHY eggs need to get out here NOW!!!!! Its lovely that you're all so nice and comfy in your ovaries up there, but the newsflash is that there are some sexy little spermies waiting for you just outside in the corridor wanting to take you to a MUCH nicer, cosier place! So come and play!!!!
> 
> Im not going to comment on everything that ive missed or i'll have an essay here that goes for more than a page of the thread but at least I now know whats going on with everyone!!!
> 
> I am very glad its friday today! I got up at 5am and went for a good cycle in the dark through the national park and up a few climbs - was great fun although i freaked myself out with the shadows and nearly crashed trying to avoid riding over a mouse or something that ran accross my path!!! BAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Does anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend? Lots of cycling for me! (boring old :jo: that i am ;))
> 
> THanks squigley! Funny this month, because of all the things that ive started planning for over the next 6 months or so, i feel like the urgency has been taken out of TTC and i feel way calmer about it,and much more like 'it will happen when it will happen' rather than 'it must happen now'!!! Which is good i think!!
> 
> DH at dinner last night was talking about what we would do if it turned out that he had NO viable swimmers at all, as in worst possible case etc etc, and said he would never want to get donor sperm, would only look to adopt...he said it would be no different for him that way anyway. I pointed out would be pretty different for me, and he kinda said tough!!! hmmm...not sure how that makes me feel...have any of you guys had that chat to your other halves? Ive always seen the whole carrying and growing the baby thing as such an important part - and i dont know if i could go without that by choice!!!!
> 
> Anyways, better get on with it eh!
> 
> Love love love xxx

yeah I think you might need to talk him out of that one - it's not fair that if he has a low sperm count you don't get to experience pregnancy - that sounds like it's a bit mean to make you miss out too just so that he isn't the only one. I loved being pregnant especially once I was a few months into it. Many people have a terrible time of it - I was lucky and didn't


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> It's a frustrating place to be Pammy! I hate those days close to when AF is due. I don't want you to be dissapointed and you definitely aren't out yet, but just assume the temp is correct & that AF is coming then anything other than that is great! I'm the worst at over thinking things and convincing myself that my chart/FF is wrong lol. I guess that's what happens when you've been trying for a while and you want it so bad! Not sure if you saw my question before but How long have you been trying?
> That's the reason I'm going to stop charting after O has been confirmed. I hate watching my temps and getting stressed about it all during the TWW!
> 
> I'm an emotional wreck today! My friend just out up a pic on Facebook of their new 'family of 5' and I burst into tears!

(hugs)
it sucks, eh, makes you feel like saying why do they get it and I don't. Life is a bit unfair somethings sweetie XO


----------



## LLPM

Pammy31 said:


> My partner is not ready for full on TTC so I will be getting my progesterone and ov check by my doc this month if I am not Preg. I might get my tubes and etc. checked as well. When thats all done if I don't have PCOS I will ask DH when he wants to start TTC to get a SA.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

I don't want to dip into your personal life too much Pammy, but can I ask why you are TTC if he's not fully onboard with it? A baby is a HUGE life change, beyond what you think, and if he's not ready it will be harder! If you want his help/support once baby is born he needs to be wanting it now too! I understand that you really want a baby, and I'm sure i would have been heartbroken if liam told me he wasn't ready for kids when I felt ready! What are his reasons for not wanting a baby now? Don't answer if it's too personal, just interested! :)


----------



## LLPM

Thanks number2, I love that I can come on here and tell you girls how I'm feeling and you genuinely understand, as opposed to those that say "I understand" when actually they have no idea!


----------



## number2woohoo

I found out yesterday that a girl at work is pregnant again. She had her first the same time I had mine. She's also a bit of an ogre. Without thinking I just blurted out "What? She's pregnant? How is that fair!". Ah, whoops. I should just THINK these things not verbalise them! So yeah, I really totally do get it.


----------



## Pammy31

LLPM said:


> Pammy31 said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to dip into your personal life too much Pammy, but can I ask why you are TTC if he's not fully onboard with it? A baby is a HUGE life change, beyond what you think, and if he's not ready it will be harder! If you want his help/support once baby is born he needs to be wanting it now too! I understand that you really want a baby, and I'm sure i would have been heartbroken if liam told me he wasn't ready for kids when I felt ready! What are his reasons for not wanting a baby now? Don't answer if it's too personal, just interested! :)
> 
> He is aware that not preventing (which he wants) will probably result one day in a baby. I am not pushing him for sex. I don't make him BD on ov days. I only chart more so to know if I ovulate. I am not too worried if AF comes along but DH knows I would love a child. I want to know more about my body.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and CommieClick to expand...


----------



## Pammy31

Hey I just went to the toilet and I have bright red blood... hmm!! no cramps, still have sore breasts, acne breakout. WTF!! I have a small acne breakout 7 days before AF cramping 2 to 3 days before AF and hard belly still? I am super confused... no clots atm... whats going on???

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> I found out yesterday that a girl at work is pregnant again. She had her first the same time I had mine. She's also a bit of an ogre. Without thinking I just blurted out "What? She's pregnant? How is that fair!". Ah, whoops. I should just THINK these things not verbalise them! So yeah, I really totally do get it.

hahahahahah!!!!!

I was like that when i realised there was not one, not two, but three women suddenly pregnant at my office, all would have fallen around the times we've been trying and i was very much the same, except thinking with my bitch hat on 'you're not even as nice as me, why do you deserve a baby' bahahahahaah

Thanks Number2 on the whole sperm issue - i was thinking it wasnt overly selfish of me to want to experience that!! Nice to know im not alone xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Sounds like AF - bummer, Pammy.

Wish I had a hard belly at any stage of the cycle. If we were charting my belly, it would always be charted as "Soft and flabby"


----------



## LLPM

I agree with you newbie that it doesn't seem fair for DH to not go down the donor line, but at the same time I really understand his point. Put it the other way round, if it was a problem with eggs and he was the one who really wanted a baby and he suggested using a female egg donor (I know it happens a lot) but it would take a while for me to accept that my hubby was going to have a baby with another woman just so it's 'his' biological child! Does that make sense? I know I'd really struggle, and we all know men have ego issues especially when it comes to 'manhood' so it would be hard for him to understand where you're coming from! We have friends who can't have their own child, male factor issues and he just couldn't get over it either so they're going down the embryo donation route, much harder process but it was the only way to make it 'fair' even though she's still hoping to carry the baby herself! It's all so complicated, no wonder counseling comes as part of the package!


----------



## LLPM

number2woohoo said:


> Sounds like AF - bummer, Pammy.
> 
> Wish I had a hard belly at any stage of the cycle. If we were charting my belly, it would always be charted as "Soft and flabby"

HAHAHAHAHA! Hilarious #2! It's funny post baby when everything wobbles, you never get that toned tummy back, even if you're super fit it still has that post-baby wobble & stretched wrinkly skin to it!


----------



## Pammy31

yeah but all the other things i dont have normally at AF?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## LLPM

So are you actively trying for a baby or NTNP Pammy? Sorry if I'm being dumb...just a little confused! Surely he can't not want a baby but also not want to use protection? He either wants one or he doesn't, or does he genuinely not care either way?


----------



## LLPM

Pammy31 said:


> yeah but all the other things i dont have normally at AF?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

See how you go pammy! There's a very slight chance it could be implantation bleeding, but really not likely considering the temp drop & blood...it all points to AF unfortunately. As far as other symptoms go, again don't worry about them too much! Use the primary symptoms and stick to them! :)


----------



## Pammy31

LLPM said:


> So are you actively trying for a baby or NTNP Pammy? Sorry if I'm being dumb...just a little confused! Surely he can't not want a baby but also not want to use protection? He either wants one or he doesn't, or does he genuinely not care either way?

He said go with the flow. I gave him the option of me on the pill. he doesn't want me on artifical hormones. I think he is a little scared but is fully aware of the consequences of no protection. I want to actively try but he wants to go with the flow. so half / half.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## LLPM

Pammy31 said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> So are you actively trying for a baby or NTNP Pammy? Sorry if I'm being dumb...just a little confused! Surely he can't not want a baby but also not want to use protection? He either wants one or he doesn't, or does he genuinely not care either way?
> 
> He said go with the flow. I gave him the option of me on the pill. he doesn't want me on artifical hormones. I think he is a little scared but is fully aware of the consequences of no protection. I want to actively try but he wants to go with the flow. so half / half.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and CommieClick to expand...

Fair enough, yeah I agree the pill isn't good for you so I get his point with that! 
Well I hope it happens for you & he's cool with it! I'm sure he would be, but for me personally I don't think I'd ever go into it if my DH wasn't as keen as me! 
I've seen too many times people have babies and then when they're up all night with a screaming baby and their partners say "you wanted the baby you deal with it!"


----------



## Melainey

Goog morning ladies :happydance:

I have read through but not going to comment on everything :happydance:

Pammy- sorry about bfn :( Sounds to me like AF is on her way! Last month I had no signs that she was coming (which was weird) and she still came so maybe she is tricking you? ..... 

Nanna :jo: That is a bit selfish of hubby but I can see where he is coming from cause if it were the other way around I think I would be heartbroken too :hugs: xx

woohoo - I havent had any children yet and mine is flabby too hahahahaha!! Trying to remidy that now! Hopefully doc can sort my pcos out and it will help me lose weight cause no matter what I seem to do, what I eat or how active I am I can't lose it! :cry: haha 

Squigley - Temp a little higher this morning but no other signs of AF .. This is sooooo weird haha!! And YES lets run away ... Don't tell DH's they can have each other hehehehe :rofl:

Lucy -:hi: Sorry to hear about all the announcments, I know how you feel it is horrible :hugs: but you will get there very soon :hugs: x

Hello to those I have missed xx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh pammy....so sorry hun xx that does sound like AF...normally if its implantation bleeding it would only be light pink or brown blood, and they say as soon as the bleeding you see becomes bright red its generally AF...:(

Thanks for the input girls...I can kinda see how it could be 'awkward' to need a sperm donor, and i can imagine it being pretty hard to deal with shooting blanks full stop i guess...i guess on the up side its not that common for guys to shoot blanks without there being some kind of medical trauma etc etc and as he hasnt even been tested yet it could be all worry about nothing....i just know id find it really hard to miss out on the whole being pregnant thing etc - so hopefully it never comes to that!!!!

PS...i exercise like a FREAK as you all know and i dont have a hard flat stomach!!! I personally think they are a myth or only belong to ladies who are actually just programmed robots. 

BAHAHAHAHA

Sweet Rosie cheeks - I can see youuuuuuuuuuuuuu how are you lovely!

And Maddy too!!!


----------



## Newbie32

PS laineypop i wish i could figure out whats going on with your chart and o this month....tres confusing.... xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Great job Melainey! I would like to say see above, as I have read everything and :flasher: did a great job!!!


Hi ladies!!! Hope everyone has a good day!! Finally off tomorrow and finally freakin ovulated, is it bad that I'm sick of sex!?!?! 3 days in a row now 3 more?????? I'm definitely more of a :jo: than :jo: in this department! Poor DH!!!!


----------



## Pammy31

Yeah the slight cramping has started... AF has arrived. ohh well. the Bloody :witch: got me.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Maddy40

Afternoon :) Hope everyone is having a great day!

Newbie good job having those "what if" talks with DH. They can be tough discussions to have when TTC, can't they? 

Pammy good luck with the testing on the weekend. Oops..while I was typing you just posted AF arrived. Bloody witch. She's now circling over my head, I'm expecting her to land on Saturday :growlmad:

AFM I just got the info-pack from the FS. I have a stack of forms to fill out & return before my appointment. Seriously it's worse than a job interview! At least they included a price-list so I can rejig the budget: $180 for a basic appointment and the Medicare rebate is $68. And that's the most basic appointment, it goes up from there :(


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pammy31 said:


> Yeah the slight cramping has started... AF has arrived. ohh well. the Bloody :witch: got me.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;467/st/20120718/o/25/l/39/dt/12/k/f3d3/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1345957200z8z24z2z10.png
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie



Booooo for :witch: so sorry!!! :cry:


----------



## Newbie32

Maddy40 said:


> Afternoon :) Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> Newbie good job having those "what if" talks with DH. They can be tough discussions to have when TTC, can't they?
> 
> Pammy good luck with the testing on the weekend. Oops..while I was typing you just posted AF arrived. Bloody witch. She's now circling over my head, I'm expecting her to land on Saturday :growlmad:
> 
> AFM I just got the info-pack from the FS. I have a stack of forms to fill out & return before my appointment. Seriously it's worse than a job interview! At least they included a price-list so I can rejig the budget: $180 for a basic appointment and the Medicare rebate is $68. And that's the most basic appointment, it goes up from there :(

Thanks Maddy - i think you inspired me to!!! And yes -tough, and somewhat uncomfortable (at least for my dh it was!) but definitely better out in the open!

WIsh i could take to that :witch: with my cane and send her flying to the moon or some other uninhabited area for a long time! 

And Pammy - just remember this could be the first day of your pregnancy hun xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Great job Melainey! I would like to say see above, as I have read everything and :flasher: did a great job!!!
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! Hope everyone has a good day!! Finally off tomorrow and finally freakin ovulated, is it bad that I'm sick of sex!?!?! 3 days in a row now 3 more?????? I'm definitely more of a :jo: than :jo: in this department! Poor DH!!!!

BAHAHAHAHA big call sweet rosie cheeks....my dh has a 'super quickie' which is VERY useful in this ttc business and i am VERY grateful for it at times!!!! esp when i o a few days later than expected, or am just knackered but have a little voice in my head that says, well if you dont today, you might miss it!!!

So :jo: is pretty :jo: like herself at times!!!!! Poor DH...'ok hun, its time to bd, but please PLEASE can you be super quick???' 

hahahahaha


----------



## Melainey

Hello my sweet Rosie Cheeks :hugs: How are you tonight??? Morning??? Evening ??? haha I can't remember the time difference :rofl: xx

Aw no maddy that's poop about the cost (What does FS stand for, sorry to sound dumb :( ) 

Pammy - Sorrry about AF :(

As for me today ... Well my temp is up but not sure if I O'd or not! Will have to wait and see if it keeps on rising :happydance: We are on the no :sex: 3day thingy so DH can get his swimmers checked and see that they are not lazy little buggers :haha: So DH assisted me last night with his handies hehehe :haha: Happy about that is not even the word :happydance: Was a taste of what it used to be like hehe

Where is out little Angel??? Hope you are ok sweetie :hugs: And Also out sweet 2mums :hugs: xxx


----------



## LLPM

Haha Melainey! You little hornbag...when did you stop having :sex:? (asin which was day #1 of no sex?) you could still be in with a chance this cycle - it looks like you could have O'd on CD21 maybe?? If so crosshairs should appear tomorrow! Fx'd :)


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: haha oh I know Lucy I am a shocker hehehe Cycle day 20 was last time we had :sex: So today is the 3rd day without :sex: :) We also had :sex: on CD18 .. They are the only 2 days that we had unfortunately but sure if I did O on CD21 we still have a little chance :happydance: We shall see tomorrow if the temps stay up there :happydance: 

I am in the middle of buying Soy Isoflavones at the moment if this isn't my month :rofl: Gotta be prepared :winkwink: hehe


----------



## Rosie_PA

:jo: - Bahahahaha at least it's not just me!! 

Melainey- almost midnight here! I'm exhausted especially knowing i am going to have to get up early and :sex: before DH leaves for work ....at least I finally got the smiley on the opk!


----------



## Melainey

Oh you poor thing Rosie cheeks :sad: Hope you catch that eggy tho :happydance: And enjoy the :sex: hehe It's worse when you don't get it :haha: x


----------



## Melainey

Right ladies I am actually gona get my fat ass off this bed and computer and get it to the gym!! I have been saying that I am gona do this for tooooo long now without actually doing it! (My eating has been great,apart from a few lil hiccups, but exercise has been terrible ) so I will check in when I get back :) xxxxx

EDIT: Have ordered the soy Iso from a website called iherb.com Here is a voucher that you guys can use if you want to buy anything from the website :) It is VOM825 (just put it in when you place and order where it says voucher and you get a discount of 10% for over $40 and $5 discount for under :) Prettty sweet if you ask me! I only paid $12 for the soy capsules which was pretty much just postage :happydance: xx


----------



## Newbie32

HOLY CERVICAL MUCOUS!!!!

*****TMI ALERT*****
I thought things were a little 'wet' down there this morning when i went to check after talking to lucy here - but just sorta attributed it to left over semen from birthday rumpy pumpy!!! But just went and checked again and there is a RIDICULOUS amount of ewcm going on down stairs. OOC.

It seems the longer i take EPO, the more i get!!!!!

Anyways, just thought i'd overshare again!!!

xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Have fun laineypop! AND hope that you have an egg out in the field now as well madame!!!

And thats great news sweet rosie cheeks! I hope your cute little eggy found itself a handsome little sperm friend!

Its time for some speggy dancin girls!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

you all are too funny!!! I have my FX for all of you!!!!!!!!!! 

remember, quickie or no quickie, make sure you have that all important orgasm - could make all the difference!!!

:jo: we're nearly drowning in your cm up here, geeeeeeeeeeze woman - - - too much??? :rofl: :rofl::rofl: EPO is great isnt it :haha: now for some slippery post birthday :sex:


----------



## Newbie32

BAHAHAHAHA

Hows your day been 2mums?


----------



## Melainey

Thank you :jo: hehe Your caning sure worked wonders :rofl: i am KNACKERED!! How do you do so much exercise :rofl: hahahahaha 

:rofl: At the speggy dance :rofl: 

I stopped taking EPO now that possible O? Is that correct? It didn't really make me that wet? Only at the start of the month! Maybe next month will be better :happydance: 

:hi: 2mums ! How are you??? :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Hahahaha I like speggy too!!!

Yeah, stop epo now that could be I and hopefully you're already speggying!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Melainey

WOOHOO :happydance: hehe


----------



## Maddy40

Wow all that wetness and me with no DH around (sob sob)...I might need a cold :shower: 

Go everybody that's egg-hunting this weekend.

Melainey FS is the Fertility Specialist (aka God). My old Dr gave me all my records and ultrasounds on a CD. Just found out the FS office only accept hard copies, no CD, no emaill. So I'm sitting here organising to print many, many pages. Yawn!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Day has been good, went to run errands this morning, not fun ones, vodaphone and Bupa, but our cleaner came, so yay for a clean house! Plus I just got OH to make me mashed potatos, been wanting them the last two days, and i failed miserably yesterday by burning the pot :rofl: Told my father today about the pregnancy, and we were shocked at his reaction, we dont have the best relationship and he didnt respond well to OH 4 years ago, but he is over the moon about a grandchild and already planning on spoiling it, so that was a huge relief. 

melainey- way to go at the gym!!! i miss it, i was told not to go for awhile :( never thought i would miss it, but i do! :haha: 

both of you, all of you, catch those damn eggs, get that sperm up there quick smart!!!!!! :headspin:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning/afternoon girls,

WOW sounds like everyone is having a very mixed friday. 

PAMMY: sorry to hear of the BFN. It sucks. But until AF comes with all the bells and whistles I wouldn't get too down hearted.

LLMP: It does hurt when someone announces that they are pregnant or you see photos. A friend of ours announced she was 4mth pregnant just at the weekend. And another one of our friends is having ANOTHER baby due in december. She only had her first child in Jan so she will get 2 babies in 11mths and I can't even get one and we have been trying since OCT 2010. :cry: So cry, scream, yell and stamp your feet at how frustrating it is. You deserve it. 

still no smiley face for me today. Today is CD11 so I should be getting one soon enough (I hope). I showed DH newbie's article about having sex everyday is being good for fertility so thankfully he is on board with that :) LOL. My temps aren't doing to much anymore. Not sure what is going on there. But drinking lemon juice, green tea, using preseed lube and doing it everyday there has got to be a BFP soon. Hey if it can work for Anastasia in 50 shades book 3 then it can work for me. Or if all else fails I will get drunk and do it in the back seat of a car! 

NEWBIE: I wouldn't get too upset just yet. Yeah that is always a posibility but don't get worried until you know for sure. Secretly I was hoping that it was my DH (bad me I know) but we just waited until he had his SA done and we got the results. They came back above average (of course he has to be above average) so the problem is me. So now we move on to the next step to correct this. There is always options. And even if you DH has a low sperm count you might not need to go to "sperm donor". With all the modern tech these days you still might be able to go through IVF or somehting like that. 

Anyhow, I am running late. I am due to be in work in 45min and I am still on the computer and still in my PJs. Hope everyone has a wonderful friday night.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks lovely :) 

Yeah, he'd be happy with Ivf if was low count, he was talking worst possible case re don't and I don't think he even considered problem could be me!!!

Have a great day Hun xx

Edit: ps wooohoooo about article!!!!


----------



## LLPM

Phew...girls in bed! Really don't know how single parents survive, it's so much work on your own! Time for me to sit down with a baileys and some ice-cream & watch TV! Off to the zoo tomorrow with a friend so that should be fun, we have passes so go at least one a fortnight! but the girls still love it and then we just leave when they start losing the plot! :) 

Anyone else have plans for the weekend?


----------



## Melainey

Maddy - Boo for them not taking disc! You would think with this day and age they would! Hope everything goes well tho :happydance:

2mums - That is GREAT news about your father :happydance: Oh and your must be OVER THE MOON :happydance: very happy for you xx :hugs:

Kiwi - Hope you get that smiley face soon :happydance: 

Lucy - Zoo sounds great I love the zoo :) I haven't been to an Australian zoo yet I really want to go :happydance: Will have to rope Hubby into taking me to Perth soon hehe 

As for me .. I was very Bold (naughty) and just had pizza haha ! h well will start again tomorrow hehe When I was in the gym I had all the inspiration I needed as I could see all the little babies in the pool (hope I didn't look like a paedo... :rofl: ) made me really want to work hard to lose the weight so I can have one :) And then DH gets Pizza :cry: haha I couldn't resist I was weak haha! But I have been eating great for so long now that I don't feel too guilty hehe :rofl: 

How is everyone doing???

x

EDIT: I also bought my wedding planner today :) And some baby material so I can start sewing my nephews baby blankets :) EXCITED MUCH!!! such a great day xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

maddy - i agree with melainey, i think them not taking a disc is sorta ridiculous, but at least you have all your info and they will get it eventually.... run out of printer cart yet? 

lucy- have fun at the zoo, such a great thing to have with the family, and i bet the girls will love going with the friends!!

kiwi- FX!!!! but still loving your plan b :rofl: 

:jo: im sure DHs :spermy: will be just fine!! there's hardly a reason why he would be completely out for the count! Just keep inundating those tubes with sperm and the egg will have no choice but to join the party! :headspin: 

we had pizza too, sorta healthy pizza though - fresh thin crust with spinach! but i am cheating by making choc chip cookies, hey its friday and there's no alcohol allowed so dessert it is!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Exactly 2mums :) I am off the alohol again too (last week being a slip up hehe :rofl: Never again after that hangover :rofl: ) So feck it ! Once a week is allowed!! :happydance:

Where the bloody hell is everyone :rofl: Very quiet week this one :)


----------



## Newbie32

Exactly what I told him 2mums, no need for doom and gloom just yet!!!!

Pizza is fine for Friday girls!!! Poor dh gets my eating plan all week....generally steamed greens and grilled meat mon-sat, then free for all Sunday! But point s, we can't be good all the time, so just try to keep the seesaw leaning healthy, and not the other way Round!!

Xxxx


----------



## Melainey

That's it :) And also the way I look at it is if you deprive yourself of anything you will want it! So I say everything in moderation!! (except the alcohol and potatoes for me :rofl: cause once I have a taste I want more :rofl: Oh an I best be giving up cheese too hehe )


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i agree, i love me my cheat day, normally is a Friday!! This weekend will be a bit tough, going out to dinner, sat and sun, so will have to do my best, but not terribly worried, had no appetite last week, havent been able to go the gym, but havent moved up on the scales, so all is still good in the world! I will have to be very good in oct/nov as going to the states over christmas makes eating well very rough, plus all my old time favs, but its all in the seesaw!! :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies just woke up as you all are getting ready for bed, booooo. Sleep tight !!! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Heya sweet Rosie cheeks!!! Have a fab day darlin xx

I'm heading off for some speggy fun!!!!!

Ciao Bella's xxx


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! I agree with the eating thing, it's not good to deprive yourself of treats otherwise its unmanageable! I'm not a good one to talk though...I have a naughty thing everyday, I'm such a sweet tooth! 
I need to go look at the front page again...as soon as I start typing I forget what everyone's said or where they're upto! It doesn't help that I half write posts then stop and change a nappy or something then come back lol. 

I had a weird thing happen today! Do ya'll remember me saying about leaking milk before, well it dried up a few months ago, but then today I had major itchy nipples (TMI?!) so I went into the bathroom to check of there was something in my bra and sure enough here was little patches, and I had gold milk (colostrum - newborn baby milk!!) coming out my left side! What is my freaking body doing? Argh! I'm sure this has something to do with why I can't fall pregnant!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi my lovely ladies! I'm sorry I have been so MIA this week! Have been tied up the past few days with doctors appointments and the like... but I got all my results today so here I go with an update...

My blood tests showed that I have an overactive thyroid... I had to see an endocrinologist about it - thankfully I could get in today... anyway it turns out I could have one of two thyroid related problems... one is called 'thyroiditis' (I think - Rosie feel free to correct me!) which is a temporary thing where some of the thyroid cells get damaged by another infection (and I have had plenty of infections lately so highly probable) and more thyroid hormones are produced by the body to deal with the damaged cells. If this is the case then my thyroid will likely be overactive for 2-3 months and then underactive for another 2-3 months as it rights itself and overcomes the problem. If this is the case then at least it isn't a permanent thing - but it doesn't answer the question about why I am always sick - although it does explain why I have been so zapped of energy of late. The second option is "graves disease" which is an autoimmune disease which affects the thyroid and will need to be managed by medication long term. Neither are life threatening or anything and so no real big deal as both are manageable - but unfortunately for right now the treatment is to monitor the condition via monthly blood test for 2-3 months to ascertain which of the 2 conditions it is and then go from there. The really bad news is that I have been ordered to stop ttc and actively prevent ttc for the next 3-4 months or until I either get 2 normal thyroid blood tests or am diagnosed with 'graves disease'. I am absolutely devastated about this actually! If I was to fall pregnant and had the first of the 2 conditions and ended up with an underactive thyroid as it rights itself then there is a very high chance of either miscarriage or the baby developing an intellectual disability. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Not worth the risk basically - so sadly I am out of the game until Christmas! I will be sticking around to cheer you all on though cos I love you all so much and wouldn't want to leave without hearing how it all works out for everyone else anyway - besides many of you have been trying for way longer than the time I have to wait to ttc again anyway so it is likely it could have taken me that long anyway.

I also have a urinary tract infection and acid reflux - yay for me! :cry:

Anyway enough tears have been shed and I am trying to think more positively about it now - I can't change it so may as well just look at the next 4 months as a chance to get my body into a great healthy and fit state in preparation to carry a baby next year... while my metabolism is working on overdrive with my overactive thyroid then I may as well use it as a chance to eat well, exercise regularly and lose the 5 kilos I need to budge before it slows up again!

I have had a read through everything you have all written over the last 2 days but won't comment on everything - I will say though that I am sorry to hear that the :witch: got you Pammy!

Love to you all! xx


----------



## LLPM

Oh angel that's hard news to take! Im so sorry! At least like you say it's treatable in either case! It's quite possible that's why you haven't fallen pregnant too...I'm sure I heard thyroid issues can prevent pregnancy?! Its great you're seeing the positive in it all though. I'm sure there will be hard weeks but im sure you'll get your bubba! :) hopefully it all comes good ASAP! Will be praying for you!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Lucy! I am just really thankful that I don't have something awful - Chronic Fatigue and lymphoma were other posibilities and I am just so so grateful that I don;t have either of those... am hoping I can continue to find out some more answers over the next few weeks/months about why I am always sick - hopefully all the infections have just been coincidentally one after the other!

The specialist said that my body has likely been working against me ttc as a way of self-protection because of the thyroid issues - God is clever to have designed us that way!

Really appreciate your prayers! xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel :hugs::hugs: so sorry to hear all that, but loving that your seeing the positive in it, and I agree that there was a reason, something, someone ;) preventing your pregnancy to avoid a bigger heartache!! Enjoy these next few months, be grateful it wasn't something worse, and i'll be sending all my positive thoughts to you that it gets figured out and treated sooner than later and you can TTC again christmas/ new year, and hopefully you'll be bulging by this time next year :) Happy to hear you will stick around, we all have missed you this week!!! Happy healthy thoughts to you, and to your lovely DH!


----------



## Melainey

Oh Angel I am so sorry about the news! Hopefully everything will correct itself and you can get yourself in working order for that new bub that will def be here sonner than you think xxxxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Angel, I am so sorry! :cry: I am in shock but it really does make sense with how sick you have been lately! Breaks my heart you have to quit trying for a few months but as the others said it is better than bigger heartbreak if had you fallen pregnant. You have an amazing attitude about it and I know you are going to be a great mum very soon, you just have to focus on feeling better first! Everything happens for a reason!! Keep your chin up and the positivity flowing! Xoxo


----------



## Melainey

Morning Rosie cheeks :hugs:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ANGEL: oh my god I am so sorry to hear your news. If I wasn't typing this on my phone I would insert smiley face hug here. But I am sure I can speak for us all in saying that we are all here if u need to rant and rave! And with people all over the world and time difference there is usually someone on here all the time. And while it sucks I guess the positives are that you know what the issues are and u can work towards getting urself better! That's the main thing. Xx

How is everyone else going this fri evening/Saturday morning? Oh my god never been so embarrassed at work today. Was with the girls chatting about where I am up to in50 shades when my boss came in. Now to really get the gist my boss is an Irish, skinnier version of harrold bishop from neighbours so anyway he comes in and says to me "oh sash Ur reading it to" to which I reply "yes but only have a bit to go" he then says "I bet u do so have u learnt anything?" I say "sorry" with my mouth wide open (probably not the best facial expression considering) he says " oh I didnt mean it like that I am sure u know it all" my face his face just went scarlet as he walked away. Ihad to come home and have some wine to get rid of the imagine. And of course the girls laughing saying icant believe he just said that made it worse. Of course I have to work with him tomorrow as well. 
But apart fromthat my day was good enough. Weather is shit here. Cold and wet. So I am tucked in my bed all lubed up (tmi sorry) typing this waiting for dh to return from his meeting ;) pretty quiet Friday night 

Hi to everyone. Hope u all have a wonderful Saturday whatever it is u are doing. 

P.s angel: chin up Hun we are all here for u. Take care of yourself


----------



## Newbie32

Oh angel, ditto to what everyone else has said above, I'm so sorry to hear than Hun xx Im glad you have some answers tho, and that it's a treatable condition and not something awful like cancer. I hope the next few months fly past and you're healthy and pregnant early next year xxx

Kiwi that sounded awful with your boss!!! What a nightmare!

Happy Saturday everyone! 

Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> Day has been good, went to run errands this morning, not fun ones, vodaphone and Bupa, but our cleaner came, so yay for a clean house! Plus I just got OH to make me mashed potatos, been wanting them the last two days, and i failed miserably yesterday by burning the pot :rofl: Told my father today about the pregnancy, and we were shocked at his reaction, we dont have the best relationship and he didnt respond well to OH 4 years ago, but he is over the moon about a grandchild and already planning on spoiling it, so that was a huge relief.
> 
> melainey- way to go at the gym!!! i miss it, i was told not to go for awhile :( never thought i would miss it, but i do! :haha:
> 
> both of you, all of you, catch those damn eggs, get that sperm up there quick smart!!!!!! :headspin:

That's great that your dad took it well!
I was scared to tell my parents when I was pregnant, no idea why - I was a grown adult with my own house etc, but I wasn't married. I worried needlessly - they were thrilled.
So pleased yours is too - it's stressful worrying about parents even when we're grown up ourselves they can make us feel like children again.


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Hi ladies! I agree with the eating thing, it's not good to deprive yourself of treats otherwise its unmanageable! I'm not a good one to talk though...I have a naughty thing everyday, I'm such a sweet tooth!
> I need to go look at the front page again...as soon as I start typing I forget what everyone's said or where they're upto! It doesn't help that I half write posts then stop and change a nappy or something then come back lol.
> 
> I had a weird thing happen today! Do ya'll remember me saying about leaking milk before, well it dried up a few months ago, but then today I had major itchy nipples (TMI?!) so I went into the bathroom to check of there was something in my bra and sure enough here was little patches, and I had gold milk (colostrum - newborn baby milk!!) coming out my left side! What is my freaking body doing? Argh! I'm sure this has something to do with why I can't fall pregnant!

That does sound really weird hun, and it could be something, eh. Are you going to ask a doctor again about it?


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi my lovely ladies! I'm sorry I have been so MIA this week! Have been tied up the past few days with doctors appointments and the like... but I got all my results today so here I go with an update...
> 
> My blood tests showed that I have an overactive thyroid... I had to see an endocrinologist about it - thankfully I could get in today... anyway it turns out I could have one of two thyroid related problems... one is called 'thyroiditis' (I think - Rosie feel free to correct me!) which is a temporary thing where some of the thyroid cells get damaged by another infection (and I have had plenty of infections lately so highly probable) and more thyroid hormones are produced by the body to deal with the damaged cells. If this is the case then my thyroid will likely be overactive for 2-3 months and then underactive for another 2-3 months as it rights itself and overcomes the problem. If this is the case then at least it isn't a permanent thing - but it doesn't answer the question about why I am always sick - although it does explain why I have been so zapped of energy of late. The second option is "graves disease" which is an autoimmune disease which affects the thyroid and will need to be managed by medication long term. Neither are life threatening or anything and so no real big deal as both are manageable - but unfortunately for right now the treatment is to monitor the condition via monthly blood test for 2-3 months to ascertain which of the 2 conditions it is and then go from there. The really bad news is that I have been ordered to stop ttc and actively prevent ttc for the next 3-4 months or until I either get 2 normal thyroid blood tests or am diagnosed with 'graves disease'. I am absolutely devastated about this actually! If I was to fall pregnant and had the first of the 2 conditions and ended up with an underactive thyroid as it rights itself then there is a very high chance of either miscarriage or the baby developing an intellectual disability. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Not worth the risk basically - so sadly I am out of the game until Christmas! I will be sticking around to cheer you all on though cos I love you all so much and wouldn't want to leave without hearing how it all works out for everyone else anyway - besides many of you have been trying for way longer than the time I have to wait to ttc again anyway so it is likely it could have taken me that long anyway.
> 
> I also have a urinary tract infection and acid reflux - yay for me! :cry:
> 
> Anyway enough tears have been shed and I am trying to think more positively about it now - I can't change it so may as well just look at the next 4 months as a chance to get my body into a great healthy and fit state in preparation to carry a baby next year... while my metabolism is working on overdrive with my overactive thyroid then I may as well use it as a chance to eat well, exercise regularly and lose the 5 kilos I need to budge before it slows up again!
> 
> I have had a read through everything you have all written over the last 2 days but won't comment on everything - I will say though that I am sorry to hear that the :witch: got you Pammy!
> 
> Love to you all! xx

Oh sweetie! I'm so very sorry to hear this. Also so very glad you found out now, not when pregnant when it could have been more devastating and ended in tragedy. Hope you sort it out quickly so you can get pregnant with a gorgeous baby soon. Big hugs love xoxo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thank you all so much for your support - I really appreciate it! Having you all to talk to makes this whole ttc thing so much less stressful - very few other people understand the frustration if it all - and all the waiting!!! One long wait for me but really all of us are waiting so I still feel like we're all in the same boat! I know we'll all get our bubs eventually - one way or another! 

I wonder how jayney's flight went?


----------



## Newbie32

Indeed! Jayney should be in radelaide by now!!

We're all here for you angel xx

Llpm that does sound odd....and I'd say worth looking into Hun xx

Cute fb pic last night number2!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Morning guys, Angel thank goodness the docs were able to find out what is wrong. I'm sorry it puts your TTC plans to rest for a while but as you say, it will give you a bit of a chance to focus on, well, YOU! I'm sure I wont' be UTD any time soon so we can wait this out together :)

Everyone else, haven't read everyone's posts as we're in the midst of packing to go to a friend's property. But hope you all have a great weekend!

I'm back to CD1, the witch caught me this a.m.


----------



## number2woohoo

Boo to that bloody witch, Maddy!
Hope Jayney had a safe flight - poor love will be exhausted!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Maddy I'm sorry that witch got you - if only we could disable her broom then she'd be stuck - ey!?

Amanda - Harrison is such a cutie - he's gonna be a real heart breaker when he grows up! xx


----------



## Melainey

Kiwi - That is hilarious! :rofl: haha

Lucy - That is strange - I would be getting that checked ouy, Maybe your body thinks it's pregnant...Aren't they called phantom pregnancies ??? x

Angel - :hugs: 

Maddy - Sorry about the witch :( 

:hi: to everyone else :) 

As for me - I have my crosshairs hehehe :happydance: Have only been waiting like forever haha! And if I go from last month I either have a 26 or 19day LP so still have HEAPS to wait :haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

maddy :( the damn :witch: 
angel - you are an amazing positive woman, I told OH about your current struggles,her heart goes out to you too, but we have no doubt your time is just around the corner as you and your DH will be the most amazing parents!!
lucy- very odd, i'd be heading back to the DR and not leaving until someone gives you somesort of answer
kiwi- awkward at work!! hahaha, wine always helps!! 
:jo: and melainey - what are you two trouble makers up to this weekend?

where's lisa? come out come out where ever you are, we missssss you!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay for cross hairs Melainey!!!

Lucy - your body really is very confused! I assume Maggie has been weaned for a while now right? I can't think why your body would produce milk for no reason - random!

Thanks Amber you and your OH are so sweet!


----------



## Pammy31

i hate AF... and DH gets randy but wont bd on my period.


----------



## LLPM

Yeah that's what I thought too! It was only a tiny bit, but still milk is milk! I had a browse online and apparently it's quite common & normal for women who have breastfed to continue having milk at certain times in their cycle, so I'm not too worried! It is weird though...Maggie stopped breast feeding at the end of last year! 

Sorry about AF maddy!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Girls!!!

Hope everyone has had a lovely saturday! Just got back from a ride and we are planning a big one tomorrow (130kms, with LOTS of BIG hills...ouch) i think im gonna be in a world of pain tomorrow afternoon!!!!

Out to family dinner for the birthdays tonight (back to Japanese, im determined to eat all the sushimi i can whilst i still can!)

How has everyone elses day been?

Boo to that :witch: maddy xx

Love to you all xx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh yeah - laineypop thats SUPER re cross hairs!! I hope theres some super speggy going on in your belly!!!!

XXX


----------



## LLPM

Newbie you are a MAD woman! (but I secretly envy your commitment to exercise!!) 

Melainey, big hooray for crosshairs! Really hope it's your month! 

I have been major crampy today like AF is going to arrive?! I'm guessing it's ovulation as I have loads of ewcm, but it's strange to have such strong achey pains for me even at ovulation time. I'm hoping its a good sign that the vitex is doing something! My temp went up today too, so I think maybe I ovulated yesterday/today? 3days early...YAY!! Im sure DH will be up for some hanky panky when he gets home tomorrow...gotta cover our bases hey!! :) 

Hope you all have lovely evenings! I'll be sitting at home on my own again...I HATE being in my own! Xx


----------



## LLPM

Oh my goodness I forgot to tell you this hilarious story too...yesterday I went to the loo and found ewcm, then about 2 mins later I went to ask my neighbour for some sour cream (were all great friends in our block of flats!) I saw her in the stairwell and said "hey got any egg white i can borrow?" total embarrassment, she must have thought I was a looney! Haha!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucy yay for possible early ov! Hopefully you caught that eggy or you will. Arch it tomorrow if you haven't already! Praying for strong male swimmers and a consequent baby boy! Have you got a good chick flick you can watch to help pass the long time tonight? If I wasn't so exhausted I'd offer to bring one over to watch with you!

Sasha yum to Japanese - I just love love love sushimi! You truly are a nut for riding so far! But like Lucy said I too wish I had you drive to exercise - I do what I have to do to stay healthy and that is it - not a huge fan!


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahahaha Lucy!!!!

That's gold! 

And yes, I know I'm mental!! Plus I have Dh telling me every day now that I'm up before 5 every day cycling to get ready for big October ride!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Pammy31

gonna get the :witch: drunk.... hehe gonna be hitting the sauce in 20 mins gor my best friends 31st


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucy I missed your story earlier somehow :rofl: you truly have ttc on your brain!


----------



## Newbie32

Enjoy pammy, got to make the most of the Witch, I don't blame you one bit
!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yes enjoy Pammy! I realised earlier today that because I can't ttc at the moment that i will be able to drink on my trip to the hunter valley in 4 weeks - not a big drinker anyway but I do like a good boutique wine straight from the cellar door!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Very disappointing game of rugby - not worth watching really! 80mins of rugby and the wallabies didn't score a single point! First time they have hone scoreless against the all blacks since 1962 - 22 nil - poor form boys!


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :)

:jo: WOW I wish I was as fit as you :rofl: you crazy lady... :rofl: 

Lucy - Hope tonight isn't too painful waiting on DH :hugs: Oh and that is hilarious about the egg white hahaha :haha: And I hope that you did ovulate or that you will very very soon :) 

Hello to everyone else :) 

I am soooooooooo tired today! And boobies are so sore ! I'm so glad that I started charting just so i know that I can attribute these symptoms to O and not so much AF :happydance: It is great to get to know your body! Raging that I didn't start doing this sooner even when not TTC but I didn't know anything about it :haha: 

How is everyone tonight???

xx


----------



## ginny83

Angel - so sorry to hear :( At least you know that when you get the go ahead to ttc again you'll be nice and healthy. Anything to lower the risk of miscarriage is so worth waiting for! 

Lucy - funny! I sometimes drop the abbreviations into my normal speech. I almost referred to Max as "DS" the other day to someone haha.

Melainey - yay for Oing and welcome to the TWW :) sore boobies is good!

hi to everyone else!


----------



## Melainey

Hi Ginny :) How are you doing??? :hugs: Hope that MS has calmed down :hugs:

EDIT: This is pretty cool :) Pictures of actual ovulation caught by chance :) https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7447942.stm


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning girls,
Woke up this morning with a very slight rise in temps and no smiley face. By lunchtime today (sat) I got a little twinge in my belly and I got a SMILEY FACE!!! Woohoo so I am off for a little :sex: LOL

Hope you all have a wonderful sunday.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Kiwi :flasher: and Lucy- Yay for :sex: and catching those eggys!!!

:flasher: that picture is awesome!!!!

Pammy- have a great time tonight! 

Angel and :jo: hi lovelies!!!! How are you today?

:wave: hi everyone else! Hope you have a great day!!! Xoxo


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> Hi Ginny :) How are you doing??? :hugs: Hope that MS has calmed down :hugs:
> 
> EDIT: This is pretty cool :) Pictures of actual ovulation caught by chance :) https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7447942.stm

That is awesome Melainey! Amazes me just how tiny we all start out :)


----------



## LLPM

Hi Rosie, I'm surprised your temp hasn't one up! When do you usually ovulate? 

My temp stayed the same this morning, so thinking I O'd on CD20 (Friday!)... Tomorrow should confirm! :) we bd'd wed & thurs so hopefully we caught it!! 
I'm terrible and did a 'scenario' temp for tomorrow, I put in tomorrows data that my temp was the same as today & sure enough those crosshairs appeared! Although, I had MAJOR ewcm today which seems weird if I am already 2dpo?! Hmmm


----------



## Rosie_PA

LLPM said:


> Hi Rosie, I'm surprised your temp hasn't one up! When do you usually ovulate?
> 
> My temp stayed the same this morning, so thinking I O'd on CD20 (Friday!)... Tomorrow should confirm! :) we bd'd wed & thurs so hopefully we caught it!!
> I'm terrible and did a 'scenario' temp for tomorrow, I put in tomorrows data that my temp was the same as today & sure enough those crosshairs appeared! Although, I had MAJOR ewcm today which seems weird if I am already 2dpo?! Hmmm

Hi Lucy- I usually ovulate on CD 17 or 18, I just got a positive opk on CD18 this cycle so I think I ovulated yesterday or today, not positive though! I am frustrated its so late though!! I had a ton of ewcm the day before I got my positive opk this month! Just craziness! I am not a good temper...i am a lazy remper so my chart my not be very accurate :shy:I hope we have sticky eggys this month!!! Xo


----------



## ginny83

LLPM - just keep bding until those crosshairs appears, I think I got caught out once thinking that I had already Od and then I didn't end up getting my crosshairs til a couple of days later and missed the crucial days almost altogether

Melainey - MS is definitely still here, but I don't think I have that bad of a case of it. I feel nauseous for at least some part of every day but don't always throw up. Those pics are amazing! 

Kiwi - yay for smiley face, get busy!!

DF is playing golf this morning so I'm just having a lazy morning with DS. I'm actually amazed he's letting me use the laptop while he plays around the lounge! He's trying to figure out how to jump, pretty funny :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls! sorry I have been MIA lately, just had a big weekend. im back in action now though! I hope you're all well & enjoying the weekend!! I won;t comment on everything, but i am all caught up now on whats going on.....


buuuttt......

Newbie, I totally am on the same page with you about the pregnancy part of it being just as important as the having the baby part. I am, at this stage, more excited to be pregnant! I want to experience pregnancy, and then can't wait to have that little baby at the end of it!!! its pretty selfish of him to not consider that, but in saying that, i don't think men get that desire to have children the same as women, so maybe you just need to talk about it more so he understands how important it is to you. while I can see it from his side, I the way I look at it is how special will it be for him to have his wifes baby...just because he's not the bio dad, doesn't mean he's not the dad! On a different topic, I read a little thing in a parenting magazine I have and thouhgt it might interest you: "If you're keen on cycling ladies, you may want to watch how low your handlebars are. Yale university researchers have found that having the handlebars lower than the seat in professional-cyclist-style bikes can lead to decreased sensation in the vaginal area, increasing the risk of problems with sexual health" ovbiously , it doesn't mean that you do have problems, but might be worth mentioning to your doc if you're looking into everything?

pmaay - sorry bout AF

Melainey - so good to see your crosshairs!! yay!!!!!! good timing for BD too, winner!!!

LLPM - i love that your DH is so hands on and helps you so much with the girls. its so great! and im loving your temp rise!!

2mums - so good to hear about your dad being happy!

angel - so sorry! that must be so upsetting! I hope you are ok! use this time to slow down and settle in to a new house when you find one. The time will go quickly! huge hugs to you, and i really feel for you!! xxxxxxx

maddy - sorry about AF & good luck with FS

AFM, I got a super strong positive OPK - so strong that I took my others off my chart as it made me realise they were close, but not the real deal. so we have been BDing and im hoping to see a temp rise tomorrow now! fingers crossed anyway! DH even got shaved legs for this occasion! haha


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :happydance: :) 

Lucy - I know amazing pics hey :)

Squigley -- We missed ya :hugs: how is dss? HOPE YOU CAUGHT THAT EGGY :) 

Hello to everyone else :hi:

xx

EDIT: I'm getting my results today from the doctor :happydance:

NIPPLES are SOOOO SORE :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainy - DSS is great! and we agreed that from now on we will have him for 2 nights instead of 1 every weekend, which is AWESOME!!!!! will be so good! 

So excited for your results! hope you hear back good news! And I hope you caught that eggy too! I have started to get sore nipples today too, not super sore, but just sensitive to touch. I'm wondering if it has something to do with Ov..hope so! haha poor DH drove home from being away from work friday night (8 hours drive) he got home after 11, and I still hit him up cos I might Ov. lol really hoping it will be it this time though, This one reminds me that last time I got the positive OPK...it is unmistakable. yay! better get my temp rise tomorrow, or i will be one cranky lady!!! lol


----------



## ginny83

yay for the positive OPK M2Q :) !!


----------



## Melainey

Squigley - YAY frr havein DSS for longer that's great :happydance: Also hope you get your temp rise tomorrow too :happydance: If not I will be along there with :jo: and her cane and will be hitting your ovaries up :haha: :rofl:

Got my results back - So everything is good except my PCOS which was obvious anyway :) So happy with that! Will get Daniel's SA results back on Wed so hopefully that is good news too :happydance: I got a referal letter to go and see a fertility Specialist too but I think that I will wait until I try out my Soy Iso that I ordered online :happydance: 

Hope everyone is keeping well :hugs: 
xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

MELAINEY: great news about your test results - WOOHOO. 
MUM2Q: yeah a positive opk!! Fingers crossed for you and let the TWW begin! :)

another question well actually I have two questions (one related and one not). The first is... Ok so I got my positive OPK yesterday (yippee) and so this morning when I checked my temps I went up .1c so I went from 36.2 yesterday to 36.3 today so after looking at all your posts is this a good sign meaning that I have or about to ovulate? I am still getting use to these temp things and crosshairs and whatever else I need to look for :). I am due to take another OPK at lunchtime. So if we DTD Thurs/Fri/Sat (got +opk sat) and if we do it again tonight (sun) would I be covered do you think or should I do it on mon as well just to be sure???

The second one is..... I have finally finished reading book 3 of 50 Shades and my little book club (ie the girls from work) are looking for our next book to read. Do you girls have any suggestions of a "can't put down" book?? We have just done 2 trilogys back to back (Hunger Games and 50 Shades) so we want something a little light hearted and a lovely read. We were thinking of going back to an old classics (Little Women, To Kill a Mockingbird) but any suggestions would be great.

So how is everyone's sunday going? My day has just started and the sun is shining and it looks lovely out there. Fingers crossed it stays like that. I had to work yesterday (sat) so I have a few jobs to do and then I am off to watch DH play sport. His hurling team is in the 1/4 finals today so if they lose then that is it for him for the year. And that is it for me. Not as adventurous as Newbie and her million km bike ride but I am watching sport, that's enough for me :) LOL

Take care girls, have a wonderful day what is left of the weekend :flower:


----------



## Melainey

Hey Kiwi :) 

Temp rise after +opk is a great thing just what you are looking for :happydance: You should be covered! But maybe just get another day in if you wish :winkwink:

I couldn't put the lord of the rings down they are amazing books! (I'm not a reader and I finished the first one really quick for me hahaha) Haven;t gotten onto the 3rd one yet tho! 

x


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies, I have a question for you! (not sure if anyone will know!) but since Friday I have had really bad cramping, like the worst cramps ever (apart from labour!!) I'm thinking maybe it's the vitex, it seems weird that it would start only after ovulation (assuming I did O on Friday?!) but don't want to stop taking it until O has been confirmed! What would you do?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey - so good to hear your results. Yeah, I think soy will be good for you. maybe try it for a period of times (eg 3 months) then go to the specialist? Hope this cycle is yours!!!!

Kiwi, I think you're covered, but if I were you, I would do it monday, then just to be super safe, skip tues and try again on Wed, cos by then, your crosshairs should appear on your chart. Normally there would be a bigger jump in temp, so you will probably see it go back up again tomorrow!

LLPM - I have no idea, I don't even know what vitex is... sorry


----------



## Newbie32

Hurrow my girls!!M

I've missed you all today! Did my mental ride this morning, got home about 2pm and died on the lounge lol!

Sounds like we have some eggs out in the field!!! Great news!

Here's hoping there is some serious speggy action going on ladies!!!

I am so knackered right now....beyond words....I feel like a total :jo: tonight and it's all self inflicted!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

have an early night, you crazy lady!! thanks again for doing exercise for all of us......for the next month! haha


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squiggles, hope I'm not ruining my bits on the bike!!!! I'll have the morning off I think xx

Should be :sex: tonight....nearly six hours cycling doesn't make that sound very appealing!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Hey ladies, hope you all had a good weekend. We had a great time away at our friend's new property and enjoyed a few champers & wines before crawling into my tent in the wee hours of this morning. Am a bit knackered now, going to ring DH and then creep off to bed...back to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

LLPM said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question for you! (not sure if anyone will know!) but since Friday I have had really bad cramping, like the worst cramps ever (apart from labour!!) I'm thinking maybe it's the vitex, it seems weird that it would start only after ovulation (assuming I did O on Friday?!) but don't want to stop taking it until O has been confirmed! What would you do?

Sorry LLPM I am not sure. Is the Vitex that vitex agnus cactus thing??? A friend of mine who was having very long cycles (nearly 2mths and some months not even ovulating) was told by her GP to stop taking it. She is only 27yrs. But I don't know if it is this (vitex) or if your cramps are something else. Maybe chat to your GP and hopefully they can help you. Sorry I can't help :(


----------



## kiwipauagirl

*SECOND +OPK SMILEY FACE TODAY!! WOOHOO!!!!! NOW TO GET BUSY *


----------



## Newbie32

GL kiwi!!!

Get busy girlfriend ;)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

newbie: six hours of cycling???? You are crazy :wacko: I am tired and wrecked just thinking about that!! But the beauty of :sex: is that you can just lie there :) LOL


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

have fun gettin down to business kiwi! haha

goodnight everyone, sleep well & we will see what tomorrow brings!! xxxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I better try eh??? 

Night girls xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies - sounds like this weekend has been +opk central! Hoping for lots of strong eggys all round!

Lucy I'm not sure about vitex I'd prob go and see your gp just to be safe.

Shell yay got having your dss more often!

Melainey I'm glad all went well with your results will be praying that Daniels SA is a great result too :)

Maddy I love camping and champas - sounds like fun!

Sasha I'm glad you survived your big ride!

Kiwi I'm not a big reader but I love a good classic I'd go little women :)

Ginny how cute that max is jumping on the lounge - maybe a trampoline for Christmas?!

Hi to everyone else!!!

As for me we had a productive weekend - paul and some of our mates moved out most of our furniture and I scrubed all the insides of the cupboards. Only one week left til we move in with his parents now and most of the hard work is to done. I am going up try and go back to work tomorrow - my grade are going on an excursion (Harbiur cruise) do should be an easyish day - am hoping I can make it thru without getting dizzy this time! I then have my job interview for the chaplain position I applied for on tues morning. Am exhausted now so am heading to bed... Love you all xx


----------



## Melainey

Hello Ladies :hugs:

Missed you all today :) 

Lucy - Sorry hun I haven't got a clue to be honest :( Maybe look it up online? x

:jo: As Squigley said thanks for doing all our exercise hehehe :rofl: You really are a crazy lady :haha:

Squigley :hi: :hugs:

Maddy - Glad you are having a good time while DH is away :) Hopefully the destress will help and you will have that bub very soon :happydance:

Angel - I hope everything goes well for you and you get the job :happydance:

Kiwi - YAY for +OPK :) Awesome news! Everyone seems to have O'd this weekend hehehe :happydance:

Was talking to a friend I hadn't talked to in ages was so lovely and it was so funny..At the end of the convo she turned around and said "I don't know why but I feel the next time I talk to you, you will be pregnant" hahaha She doesn't even know we are trying :rofl: Just made me so happy :rofl: Who knows maybe she is psychic haha have had two other psychics tell me that I will be pregnant in the next 6 months so HOPEFULLY they are right :) 

xx

EDIT: Had a lovely bath with my baby :) With candles and a couple glasses of red wine :) Was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

sounds like an exciting sunday night for some of you!!! :sex: yay for baby making!! 
good news all around, well mostly!!! More than we've had in sometime! 
read everything, can't comment, too tired!! xx


----------



## Pammy31

all you girls with opk +'s and me getting to my last 2 days of flow.... is anyone here on the same as me? I dont think so. On the upside I told DH I am going to see the doc this month and see if I have pcos or if I ov. He said well it could be me and my swimmers. I said when you are ready to TTC we will get a check on your Sperm. I think i had a breakthrough.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Well done Pammy on your breakthrough with DH. 

I think I am full of questions at the moment... here is another one. All day today I have been getting period pain like cramps on my left side. I don't normally suffer any PMS symptoms and to be honest I have only been getting period cramps on the first day for the last couple of months. Does anyone know what this could be? I have tried googling it but not coming up with anything. Has anyone had these before in the middle of your cycle??

My weekend is nearly over. :( Too lazy to do anything today so going to order in pizza and chillax by the tv tonight (and then get a little active later on :winkwink:)

ANGEL: sounds like a very productive weekend. Do you want to come over and clean out my cupboards as well? Fingers crossed for your job. 
MELANIEY: maybe your friend is psychic! Ha she can come and read my tealeaves LOL

GOOD MORNING TO EVERYONE ELSE! :hi: can't believe monday is here again already. Only 5 more working days and I am on 2wks holidays YIPPEEEEEE can't wait for the break. Have a wonderful day girls.


----------



## LLPM

Well I'm totally bummed! Look at my temp this morning. I took it half an hour earlier than usual. But i was awake and had a good 9hours before...I was so SURE I ovulated! All the signs were there too! Hmmm


----------



## Maddy40

LLPM that's a bugger. Hope your cycle settles soon. Do you think, like Angel, your body is protecting you from conception for some greater health reason?

Nothing exciting here - I have started to temp but still not hopeful it's going to be much use to me, given my erratic work and sleep hours....gives me something to do while DH is away though.

Hope we get SOME news soon to buoy us all along.


----------



## number2woohoo

I'm not sure my temps are accurate at all - I don't seem to be sleeping well, so they are never after solid sleep - they are after tossing and turning type sleep. I suspect I'm going to ovulate very soon though, EWCM and a partial fern this morning. 
Llpm I would be more likely to trust the CM than the temps in that regard. Too many variables that can affect temp but it's a bit hard to get CM wrong.


----------



## LLPM

Maddy I'm really not sure! I dont think so...my general health is good, but our siuation may not be so great for a new baby just now! We're moving in December and starting a new job/new life I guess! There's going to be lots of changes so maybe it's just not the right time! 
I really feel like the milk/colostrum issue might have something to do with it but maybe also having my ovarian cyst removed last year has had an impact too! Even though they said it wouldn't affect fertility I'm sure playing around poking & prodding your ovaries isn't that great really! So I don't really know. It's very frustrating in the meantime though!


----------



## LLPM

number2woohoo said:


> I'm not sure my temps are accurate at all - I don't seem to be sleeping well, so they are never after solid sleep - they are after tossing and turning type sleep. I suspect I'm going to ovulate very soon though, EWCM and a partial fern this morning.
> Llpm I would be more likely to trust the CM than the temps in that regard. Too many variables that can affect temp but it's a bit hard to get CM wrong.

Yeah I agree #2! I'm sure I have already ovulated, but just don't have the proof yet, unless it's going to be the same as last month where my body gears up for it & then it never happens?! Time will tell...
Even though I slept well Maggie woke at 5am, we didn't get up to her she usually just falls back to sleep if we leave her, so even though technically I didn't move I was still awake an hour before my temp was taken! So you're right it isn't always reliable!


----------



## number2woohoo

Had a terrible dream. It was long and complicated but it was I think based on 2mums telling us you had a better chance of conception if you orgasm. It was like a close up of my cervix and it had teeth and was trying to slurp up anything that came near it as it contracted. Best not be telling the other half about that one or he might be too scared to put anything of his up there...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

morning ladies, hope you all have a great day today!

LLPM, see what your temp does tomorrow, might just be an 'off' temp.

Angel - take it easy today & good luck tomorrow with interview!

Melainey - what I wouldn't do to get DH in a bath with wine! haha not really his thing, but I bet you had a lovely night!!!!!

Kiwi - it could be ovulation cramps, some ladies get it at the time of Ov...

love to you all!


----------



## Newbie32

Morning girlies :)

LLPM i agree with squigley - there can be fallback temps as well at 2/3 dpo...so FX it jumps back up for you again tomorrow xx

GL Angel - i hope you are feeling better today and have a great interview xx

Kiwi - i agree sounds like could be ov pains - i get them sometimes before and sometimes i think during and sometimes after o!!! GL hun - i hope you caught it!

Well im pleased to report that im not suffering anything from post ride which is a nice surprise!!! Ive just realised that i have forgotten to bring opk's with me today so gonna have to wait to test unti i get home but thats ok, i am deffo much more relaxed about it this month!!!

Hope everyone has a fab day lovelys!!!

Much love xxxxxxx

Number2 that is a hilarious dream!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

2woohoo--- glad i could be the 'source' of an incredibly horrifying dream!! :rofl: And I agree, maybe not tell DH about that one, scary!! Teeth are not their favourite thing ;)


----------



## Pammy31

As my Partner would call it Vaginal Dentata!! lol Hello my friends... how are you all this lovely morning? I am good and ready to see if I am gonna have a 34 or a 38 day cycle... hmm!! I hope I ov before cd25... can't wait next Thursday I am on a plane... yippee.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Might be some holiday baby action for you too pammy!!!! Hope your little eggy comes out to play early too! :hugs:


----------



## lisamfr

Hello Ladies,

Just read the last couple of pages. Sorry if I don&#8217;t mention your name below BUT I am still thinking of you. 

MADDY &#8211; sorry to hear the witch showed up. 

KIWI &#8211; Its sounds like you are having Ovulation cramps since you got two positive OPK. 

LLPM- Hope you had a great time at the Zoo. We just got out family membership yesterday and I can&#8217;t wait to put it to use. We have three in Melbourne so hopefully we will get a lot of use out of them.

MELAINEY- Happy that all your results came back good. FX for Daniel&#8217;s results.

2MUMS- That&#8217;s great news your father is excited. Thanks for missing me tooo 

ANGEL &#8211; Awesome to have you back. Sorry to hear about your news. But it great to finally have an answer to why you have been soo sick lately. 

2QIIGELY &#8211; awesome news about the positive OPK &#8211; hope you caught that eggy. Great news that you will have DSS for 2 nights.

Hello to Roise, Newbie, Woohoo, Ginny and Pammy Sounds like you all have great weekend. To bad its MONDAY hey&#8230;.

We had a very productive weekend. I think I really need to see someone about this shopping addiction I am having this month in my 2WW. Last week I bought a dress and shoes. Then on Saturday I bought two pairs of jeans & a top. We also did some Fathers day shopping. Sunday we went to Healesville Sanctuary and finally got the family membership which I am so excited about & we are hoping in the next couple of weekends to also go to Werribee open range zoo & Melbourne zoo which our both coved by the pass.

AFM &#8211; I am 10 dpo. I am a little confused when AF will arrive. I have being really taking this relax approach a little too series this month. I normal have a 28 or 29 cycle which means it&#8217;s due tomorrow or Wednesday. But I started AF on 31st July wasn&#8217;t heavy which could mean AF could be due today or tomorrow. This is my FIRST month I haven&#8217;t had any symptoms & you know what I love it. It&#8217;s so nice not to have sore bbs or any cramping. But I noticed yesterday that I had bumps on my areola which I looked up and it said they could be Montgomery glands. Anyways...I will stop rambling now & let you all get on with your day.


----------



## Newbie32

GL Lisa!

They say that no symptoms can be a very promising symptom! I really hope this is your month honey, we have missed you here over the weekend!!!

xx


----------



## Pammy31

Well if I am to Ov again late it will be cd 25 hmm 21 days from now and after the holiday... Boo!! if I am on time the 11th or 12th when I am on holiday I may ov. fxed!! I think the weird things I had happen just as AF started is my hormones reaching a peak. because that sort of bbs soreness and hard belly I haven't had since I was a teenager. so I hope all is good with my buddies hitting their Ov times... get some naughty :sex:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

FX pammy! I reckon being relaxed, and destressed on hols might be the key for that little eggy coming out to play early!!!! XX


----------



## Pammy31

Thank you Sasha. Whe are you due to Ov? I just paid for 90 days FF VIP


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> GL Lisa!
> 
> They say that no symptoms can be a very promising symptom! I really hope this is your month honey, we have missed you here over the weekend!!!
> 
> xx

Thanks Newbie. I hope its everyone's month.


----------



## Newbie32

OV should be in the next few days i think - will have to wait to opk when i get home :)


----------



## Newbie32

When are you testing Lise?


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> When are you testing Lise?

Maybe Wednesday...But since I am so relaxed this time around I migth hold off until Thursday or Friday. I am not looking forward to the BFN :growlmad: that might show up


----------



## Pammy31

I cant wait to see more BFP's come on Sperm and eggs we need some togetherness!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Morning Ladies :) 

I won't comment on everything ( just what I can remember :haha:

LLPM - Sorry about the temp, but as the girls said hopefully it will be back up tomorrow :hugs:

:jo: great that you dob't feel sore after your crazy ride :winkwink:

Squigley - :haha: it was so cute :) and his idea so even better :happydance: 

Lisa - Thank you :) oh and a shopping addiction isthe best addiction to have cause it's good for your health :winkwink:

2woohoo - That dream is hilarious :rofl:

Angel - Good luck with the job :hugs: 

:hi: 2mums, Maddy, Pam, Jayne, and anybody I have forgotten :) :happydance:

As for me - Boobs are so sore :( And been having very vivid dreams and exausted so I defo did O this month! I am so putting all these down to O :) Hope all you ladies have a great day :happydance:

xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Wow :flasher: your chart looks awesome, maybe those are some early :bfp: signs!!!!! Fx'd!!!! Xoxo


----------



## Melainey

Ah hello my little Rosie cheeks :happydance: Thank you :) I hope so that would be great but I am keeping it real and not getting excited haha 

How are you??? :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm good! So tired, I've had the worst cramps and back ache today, feels like I'm getting ready for :witch: already!!!! Booooo! 

Glad all of your tests came back good! Hopefully this will be your lucky month!!!


----------



## Melainey

Lots of women get cramps after O :) Hopefully it is just that and that this is your month :) Sooooooooooo hoping for some bfp's :) We are well overdue :happydance: x


----------



## Rosie_PA

I agree! BFPs all around! I'm off to bed, hope you have a great day!! Xoxo


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight doll xx


----------



## Abby27

Hi All, i was wondering if i could i join in the chat? Aussie girl (well 35) and in my TWW of the third month TTC our first... and having usual ups and downs! i try to hide the crazy a little from DH so i wouldnt mind some company!

I think i Ov on Monday or tuesday. Had a bit of an OPK issue. I normally temp, but couldnt this month so i feel a little lost not being 100% sure how many DPO i am!


----------



## Melainey

Hi Abby :hi: :)

Welcome... Where in Australia are you from? :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Welcome Abby :)

Morning laineypopsicles, how are you doing today?


----------



## Melainey

Hello :jo: :) Yeah doing good :) Still lying in bed :happydance: hehe Have just been knackered the past few days and I haven't done much at all haha :haha:


----------



## Abby27

Hi! Im from Sydney! got to say it feels nice to be on here, ive been a shy reader for the past little while!(I google all my TWW symptoms and get my hopes up) Its quite hard when no one you know knows that you are TTC....(they all seem to be getting pregnant around me though)


----------



## Melainey

You will love it on here :) All of us ladies have formed a great bond :hugs: And I know how you feel everybody everybody does seem to be getting duffers but it will be your time soon :hugs: 

Do you chart?


----------



## Newbie32

You are not alone Abby!!! I can safely admit that even tho i say 'im not going to this month' i always end up hanging out with my dear friend google....

I've resolved that I should start drinking more water at work as it seems to be doing the trick for a fair few other women here!!!

Laineypopsicles i wish i was still in bed!!!! Old :jo: is very tired now....i think the weekend is taking its toll and i need a few days off now to recover!!! Might need a quick :jo: nap after work though to make sure have the energy to :sex: tonight cos little August Eggy should be here for its monthly play date in the next few days!!!

XX


----------



## Melainey

Oh you better get that nap in Nanna :jo: :rofl: You HAVE to catch that eggy this month :hugs: All the sexing you can get should be on the cards heyyyyyyyyyyyyy :winkwink: hehe


----------



## cossime

Hi I'm new and confused!!! :( Am I posting correctly?


----------



## Abby27

I normally do but this month i didnt. i suspected it was interfering with BD, so managed to BD more rather than stick a thermometer in my mouth...I hope it works...but this means im not sure where i am. My first positive OPK was last Monday, so i guess that makes me 7dpo. Although Forelife OPK seems to still give me a positive opk, and clear blue a negative, which has added to my confusion and woe!
Also my first month using preseed! Which we both liked. I read so many good things about it so had to try.
normally i chart myself on excel, but i see you lovely ladies have charts in your signatures. I will endeavour to do this next month. 

How are you all going? TWW symptoms? im having my usual odd cramp, but this month bbs seem slightly fuller (or may be im putting on weight) and i get the odd ovary twinge! which is a very new symptom for me


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Cossime .. Yeah you are posting right ! :) Where are you from???

Abby - I know hey this is only my second month charting (over a year trying) and sometimes it does seem a little bit stresful but all in all I think (for me) it's a great thing cause it is keeping me busy haha! I don't really use OPK's so I can't really inform but there are some other lovely ladies that will be more than happy to help when they get online :)

My "symptoms" are just really tiredness and SORE boobs haha! But that is just normal for me I think :haha:


----------



## Abby27

I did like charting (last month though i went triphasic and got a tad excited) My home made charts are quite colourful and pretty! i even went so far as to do an ovulation/sperm timeline. the whole you ovulate 12-36 hours after a positive O test and sperm can last 72 plus hours was more calculations i could do in my head....so i did a (very pretty) timeline! i knew then that i had perhaps crossed to the dark side of crazy TTC lady


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Oh I love the crazy TTC ladies :haha: That may have freaked your OH out :haha: I love it tho :)


----------



## cossime

Melainey said:


> :hi: Cossime .. Yeah you are posting right ! :) Where are you from???
> 
> Hi there! I'm from Melbourne-nice to find a thread with Australian's:flower: I'm 2DPO and planning to test next Monday!


----------



## Abby27

Im regularly in the crazy category! Poor DH! it was so funny he asked me what i was doing with new colouring pens! Ha...i couldnt bring myself to say i bought special pens to make a sperm timeline chart!


----------



## Melainey

Cossime :) Yeah I am not actually Australian :haha: German/Irish .. but a trainee aussie :) hehe There are mostly Aussies on this thread but we have a few others like myself :) You will love this thread :hugs:

Abby - haha That is too funny :rofl: I love me some good colouring pencils haha! :rofl:


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Cossime & Abby Welcome - I see you have already met Melainey,


----------



## Pammy31

Melaiinnneeyy.... you have an awesome looking chart!! I hope this is your month. Mini Melainey I have a good feeling for you girl. I hope my holiday is my concieving time.. fxed.

Hello to the new ladies here!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Pam :) hope so too :happydance: Hopefully relaxing holiday sexing is good for you too :)

EDIT: also ladies I hace looked on priceline website and they do a lube called forelife? has anyone used this one???


----------



## cossime

Thanks for the warm welcomes ladies!!! This site must work seeing I have already spent the last 1 hour on here lol!!! Now onto trying to get me some tickers...;)


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: of seriously this site is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy addictive :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

Thank you my sweety!! I am feeling awesome today.... I so wanna :sex: DH tonight... :blush:


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Pammy31

cossime said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes ladies!!! This site must work seeing I have already spent the last 1 hour on here lol!!! Now onto trying to get me some tickers...;)

the easiest tickers are on Fertility Friend. if you need any help I can guide you.


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

You go and ravage him :haha: 

I am feeling the same but Daniel is working :sad:


----------



## Pammy31

I will have loud :sex: just for you sweety!! lol


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## ginny83

hi ladies!

good to see a few of you in tww :) can't wait to see some BFPs!


----------



## Melainey

Morning Ginny :) How are you today???


----------



## Abby27

Hi! lovely to meet you all! may i ask a lengthy OPK question?


----------



## Melainey

You can ask anything you would like on this thread (there is no such thing as TMI on this thread haha so the more gross the better hehehe )


----------



## Abby27

Ok so i posted this when i first signed up, but no advice as yet, so sorry if you have read it...and sorry for the length
My first cycle i started using the clear blue OPK, but because i didnt know when i ovulated i burned through the tests quite quickly (something of a POAS addict doesnt help). So i moved to the cheaper Forelife. eventually got a positive from them so kept using them.
Last month i got a clear positive from forelife (test line very dark when compared with the control) and thought id test against the clear blue (same urine collection and all). it came back Negative! which had me confused, and somewhat emotional as i felt i had timed BD perfectly. 
the next day i tested again, Forelife again clear positive and this day clear blue had a smiley face. So i figured ok, Forelife is just super sensitive and probably a three day surge catching on the way up etc. Clear Blue is easier to read but i could stick with the cheaper forelife. (I then stopped testing for that month)

This month i was just using forelife OPK. I seemed to ovulate a bit later than usual but got my clear test line darker than control last Monday (CD 18). Being a POAS addict i tested again on Tuesday, Wednesday...and still a positive test! so we BD the whole time (we are really quite tired now). After getting a positive again on Thursday i thought id go and buy a clear blue and it was negative. Friday, same again Forelife definite positive (test darker than control) Clear Blue Negative, Saturday, Sunday the same again and again. (I test in the afternoon at the same time each day)
So do i figure that i Ovulated last Monday-Tuesday when i first detected the surge or should i keep testing with Clear Blue? Im annoyed i didnt test against clear blue again once i got my positive using Forelife. SO i basically have no idea when i ovulated.

(Also my first month using preseed)

Has anyone else had this happen? I should be covered BD wise as we started BD ing almost every day/other day from CD 10-CD 22 (its now CD 25, normally a 30-35 cycle girl)

Sorry for the long explanation!


----------



## ginny83

yeah I'm actually feeling pretty good today!

My mum is minding DS for a couple of hours and I should be using the time to clean but I'm just lazing about instead.

Your chart is looking great Melainey - when are you planning on testing?


----------



## ginny83

Abby - since AF is due in around 10 days at the most anyway I wouldn't bother wasting anymore clearblues.

I used internet cheapie OPKs for a couple of cycles and would usually get around 2-3 days of positives. Then this last cycle I used a clear blues and got 2 day of positives with them that slightly didn't match up to the internet cheapies. 

Maybe the forelife ones are too sensitive for your LH levels? You've obviously O'd at some point around then so if you are bding around every second day I wouldn't be worried about missing it


----------



## Melainey

Abby - I'm not too great with OPK's as I don't really use them.. Do you have PCOS??? Apparently if you have PCOS you can get multiple LH surges throughout your cycle but I'm not sure to be honest! Some of the other ladies will be able to help you though :) 

Ginny - That's great that you are not feeling so sick today :) Also great that you have some alone time, Take a rest you deserve it :) :hugs: I don't know to be honest when I am going to test! I want to wait until I am late but because I am not sure of my LP that is hard haha and the fact that I love POAS I may cave by 10DPO haha I have a heap of IC that are calling my name as I type hehehe!!


----------



## Newbie32

HI Abby

I havent used the clearbue opk's but I can tell you when i was using the First response ones they were really sensitive - and the first month i was using them i had a positive for 6 days in a row - and really really positive at that....I know you have said you arent temping this cycle, but i think its really hard to know exactly when you o without some other kind of a sign, whether its your CM (if you know the pattern for this) or your temp spike etc....

I know for me I generally o pretty quickly after +opk (like the same day or the next day) but for others it can be well before - but the whole many days of positive thing is very confusing! And im not sure if can just mean that your body takes a while before the LH leaves the body again after the surge?

It sounds like you are plenty covered for the :sex: though, I would trust your instinct on the o date hun xx


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Abby,

Are you testing more than once a day?

I use discover & clear blue digital OPK. I test twice a day morning and evening. I mostly use Discover as it cheaper & then if I get a really strong positive line I use clear blue digital. This time around I got three smiley faces on three days first time.


----------



## Abby27

Ok thanks heaps Ginny...We were all about the BD'ing! i was expecting to O on Friday...so got some BDing in from Wednesday...then when i didnt we just kept going (and if i O'd on Monday-Tuesday, then we BD Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday)

Pammy (you asked on my first thread) my LP is around 12-14 days, it changes. 

What i might do is just use the cheapies for the fade in and then when i get a positive switch to clear blue.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh girls...forgot to mention....went and had a chat with my boss today about the possibility of not leaving at the end of the year and was met with very positive result (ie promotion & new package instead) so thinking i have made the right choice...

Now just need to iron out the details and make sure i keep this whole TTC business REALLY on the down low!!!!


----------



## ginny83

Also from chart stalking lots of people's charts, unless they are having issues with multiple LH surges through out their cycle most people seem to O 1-3 days after they get a positive OPK, even if they get multiple positives in a row.


----------



## Newbie32

Abby27 said:


> Ok thanks heaps Ginny...We were all about the BD'ing! i was expecting to O on Friday...so got some BDing in from Wednesday...then when i didnt we just kept going (and if i O'd on Monday-Tuesday, then we BD Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday)
> 
> Pammy (you asked on my first thread) my LP is around 12-14 days, it changes.
> 
> What i might do is just use the cheapies for the fade in and then when i get a positive switch to clear blue.

Sounds like a plan! I bought a fertility monitor to start using from next month (if required....) i figured this would take the guess work out of it - but actually am pretty lucky not to need to really guess cos opk's work for me, and i temp and always get a spike, and i know my cm..so not sure why i bought it other than fulfilling the ttc obsession that i seemed to have in previous months that has now magically disappeared!!!...go figure that logic??? BAHAHAHAHAHA

Mental old :jo: i am...


----------



## ginny83

Newbie - that's great news! How exciting for you and it's always nice to have something not ttc/baby related to look forward to!


----------



## ginny83

did you get a clear blue fertility monitor?


----------



## Abby27

All great, thanks ladies! really helpful!
I would imagine if i had PCOS that the other test would be positive to?
But hearing that its not uncommon to get multiple positives has made me feel better...so thank you heaps and heaps! that has driven me CRAZY! i took a photo to show to my sister who just told me i had gone a little nuts. not helpful!
I normally do temp, but we BD in the morning, and it was impacting that slightly, so i thought id try and get more BDing in! Last month i O'd the day after LH surge with the cheapie and the day of with clear blue.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Ginny....yeah....many discussions with DH and we decided that as nice as a big fat redundancy cheque might be...there is something very reassuring with being able to step out of a well paid job to have a child, knowing you can step right back into the same well paid job!!!! I guess just lucky my boss was wrapped for me to not be leaving!! So provided the job is what i want, and the money is right, looks like we migth have to slightly shorten the italy trip! Ah well eh! 

Seriously though, over the past few weeks i have stopped being so focussed on TTC and am totally focusing on the rest of my life and i feel like the balance has gotten heaps better :)


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> Oh girls...forgot to mention....went and had a chat with my boss today about the possibility of not leaving at the end of the year and was met with very positive result (ie promotion & new package instead) so thinking i have made the right choice...
> 
> Now just need to iron out the details and make sure i keep this whole TTC business REALLY on the down low!!!!

thats wonderfull new Newbie.


----------



## Newbie32

ginny83 said:


> did you get a clear blue fertility monitor?

Yep, thats the one!


----------



## Melainey

THat's great news :jo: Hope it all works out for you :happydance: I'm off to make some eggs :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Enjoy your googies laineypopsicle :)


----------



## Newbie32

Oh but i must add, just because less focus on ttc....doesnt mean less focus on all of you lovely ladies!!

Anyone know where 2mums has gotten to today?


----------



## ginny83

Newbie32 said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> did you get a clear blue fertility monitor?
> 
> Yep, thats the one!Click to expand...

I think I was going to wait another 2 cycles and then get one - bit like you, OPKs work for me but just wanted something else to try. 

We also said we'd get a puppy if I didn't fall pregnant in 4 cycles lol


----------



## Newbie32

LOL ginny!!!!

We got another puppy into cycle 2....hahahahaha


----------



## Pammy31

lol you ladies crack me up.... lol get it eggs....crack.... ah ha ha.


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Abby27

OH I would LOVE more Fur children! (i have one four year old pup) im quite puppy clucky at the moment. Only allowed to have one fur child where we live though :(


----------



## Melainey

Nom nom nom nom nom ... Scrambled eggs with paprika and lots of pepper and some grilled bacon :happydance: Haven;t craved a bigish meal like that for AGES was just so bloody hungry :happydance: Already had a banana and strawberries this morning hahaha Ooopsie! 

Ladies I think I may be getting sick again :cry: When I got up to make my brekkie lunch I felt sooooooooooo dizzy :( I really hope I am not getting sick again.. My little niece is sick so I may of got it off her :cry: 

Nawww I would love a puppy :) Actually I am a MASSIVE cat person hehe so lots and lots of kittens :happydance:


----------



## lisamfr

Abby27 said:


> OH I would LOVE more Fur children! (i have one four year old pup) im quite puppy clucky at the moment. Only allowed to have one fur child where we live though :(

what kind of puppy do you have?


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom ... Scrambled eggs with paprika and lots of pepper and some grilled bacon :happydance: Haven;t craved a bigish meal like that for AGES was just so bloody hungry :happydance: Already had a banana and strawberries this morning hahaha Ooopsie!
> 
> Ladies I think I may be getting sick again :cry: When I got up to make my brekkie lunch I felt sooooooooooo dizzy :( I really hope I am not getting sick again.. My little niece is sick so I may of got it off her :cry:
> 
> Nawww I would love a puppy :) Actually I am a MASSIVE cat person hehe so lots and lots of kittens :happydance:

Hope your not getting sick again Melainey.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh laineypopsicles....im sorry to hear that hun....maybe your dizziness is just a really early pg symptom.....FX & LX for you (but only until later tonight :blush:)

xxxxx


----------



## Abby27

Melainey i heard that when you get up the duff your immune system goes down! so may be getting sick is a good thing? good sign?

LisaMfr i am something of a pug x fan. the other week i had my dog at the vet for his annual visit and in walked a lady with a box of 8 pug puppies! DH had to drag me away. My little man looks like these

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...AfqsIHoDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CD8QsAQ&biw=1413&bih=635


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies :hugs: I am gona eat a HEAP of garlic and maybe a little chilli (I can't eat it too strong haha) to fight it if it is gona happen grrrrrr!! Not hopeful about early pg symptoms :jo: haha Hopefully it is but i'm gona try my hardest not to symptom spot this month :winkwink: hehe

I am going to put on the labyrinth now :rofl: I love that movie :) Who can say no to David Bowie in tights :rofl: haha


----------



## Melainey

Oh Abby they are adorible :) Soooo cute :hugs: How old is your little one? 

Hopefully it is a good sign :)


----------



## lisamfr

Abby27 said:


> Melainey i heard that when you get up the duff your immune system goes down! so may be getting sick is a good thing? good sign?
> 
> LisaMfr i am something of a pug x fan. the other week i had my dog at the vet for his annual visit and in walked a lady with a box of 8 pug puppies! DH had to drag me away. My little man looks like these
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...AfqsIHoDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CD8QsAQ&biw=1413&bih=635

Very cuite Abby. I have my hands full with two dogs, one cat, two cockatils and tropic fish. I am so not allowed anymore pets in our house.


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs: I am gona eat a HEAP of garlic and maybe a little chilli (I can't eat it too strong haha) to fight it if it is gona happen grrrrrr!! Not hopeful about early pg symptoms :jo: haha Hopefully it is but i'm gona try my hardest not to symptom spot this month :winkwink: hehe
> 
> I am going to put on the labyrinth now :rofl: I love that movie :) Who can say no to David Bowie in tights :rofl: haha

I love that movie..DH can't stand it. When we sing dance baby dance our daughter dances along to it sooo cutie lol


----------



## Melainey

Nawwww that is so cute LIsa :) The bloody movie won't play :cry: So have to settle for Gremlins :)


----------



## lisamfr

The real Lyrics are 
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Put that baby spell on me
Jump magic, jump (jump magic, jump)
Jump magic, jump (jump magic, jump)

we change it from magic to baby.


----------



## Melainey

That is just too cute :hugs:


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> Nawwww that is so cute LIsa :) The bloody movie won't play :cry: So have to settle for Gremlins :)

gremlins is good too.


----------



## Newbie32

Abby27 said:


> Melainey i heard that when you get up the duff your immune system goes down! so may be getting sick is a good thing? good sign?
> 
> LisaMfr i am something of a pug x fan. the other week i had my dog at the vet for his annual visit and in walked a lady with a box of 8 pug puppies! DH had to drag me away. My little man looks like these
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...AfqsIHoDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CD8QsAQ&biw=1413&bih=635

OOOH i nearly got a pugalier before i went and saw my king charles cavalier, so cute!!!


----------



## Abby27

I am a very proud Dog mum and he is a cutie and the light of DH and my life. i get a glimpse into the kind of Dad DH would be by watching them together...sometimes i listen from the other room to DH talk to him...its all very adorable. 
He is 4, and asleep next to me right now! with little doggie snores! 
lisamfr: thats a lot of animal children! What kind of dog and cat?
Melainey: is that your "im feeling sick movie" movie? like illness comfort food but tv?

I have been working all day on this big presentation for work tomorrow (between stressing about my OPK....and POAS)....just found out the date has been moved! YAAY....now i can try to not to obsess or draw colourful charts detailing OPK results and BD. Will it work? only time will tell. still happy to get a reprieve from tomorrow


----------



## Newbie32

omg, the labrynth....theres a movie i havent thought about in YEARS!!!

And i loved gremlins too...classic 80's movies eh? (was the 80s wasnt it? am getting so :jo: old that i cant even remember my decades...)


----------



## lisamfr

Abby27 said:


> I am a very proud Dog mum and he is a cutie and the light of DH and my life. i get a glimpse into the kind of Dad DH would be by watching them together...sometimes i listen from the other room to DH talk to him...its all very adorable.
> He is 4, and asleep next to me right now! with little doggie snores!
> lisamfr: thats a lot of animal children! What kind of dog and cat?
> Melainey: is that your "im feeling sick movie" movie? like illness comfort food but tv?
> 
> I have been working all day on this big presentation for work tomorrow (between stressing about my OPK....and POAS)....just found out the date has been moved! YAAY....now i can try to not to obsess or draw colourful charts detailing OPK results and BD. Will it work? only time will tell. still happy to get a reprieve from tomorrow

Chihuahua his name is Kuro, mini fox X maltese her name is Rogue the cat is Siamese x tabby she looks like a tabby but is really skinny like a Siamese she gets along with the dogs her name is Dash. The birds are barrry and manilow. We got Barry then when I was pregnant we had to many animals inside so we put the bird outside beacuse he was hand tamed I had to get him a friend & we kinda wanted the names to match so it became barry manilow lol

the fish dont have names b/c every time I give one a name it dies so DH wont allow me to name them anymore


----------



## Abby27

Cute! great names too!

May be its 80s movie day, im watching "coming to America"


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: at Barry Manilow :) i actually really like his music haha! 

Abby - I am jobless at the moment so inbetween looking for work and on here I watch movies haha! 

Didn't hear anything back from that job ladies :cry: Blah !

EDIT: Yeah 80's :jo: I love the 80's it was the best decase :) For music and movies (and me hehehe :rofl: )


----------



## lisamfr

Yay Monday is almost over&#8230; I hope Angel had an awesome day back at work & didn&#8217;t feel dizzy or anything.

I hope 2mums has had an awesome day without us. 

I can see you down there Kiwi how are you feeling. Are you still having the pain?


----------



## Melainey

I can see a few of you down there :hugs: 

Swuigley come play :hugs: hehehe


----------



## kiwipauagirl

HOLY TEMPERATURE SPIKE BATMAN!!!! Fingers crossed this is a great sign.

So how are you lovely ladies this morning/afternoon? 

Welcome ABBY to this little group. You will love it on here. It is great for all those TTC questions but you can talk about pretty much anything you want on here. I have many, many fur children as well. We have a dog, and 3 fish but the DH has about 200+ cows :) LOL but a human child would be lovely. I am a fan of OPK tests. I use the clearblue digital ones so I get a nice little smiley face looking at me. I haven't used any of the other ones. They are pretty expensive but I find them accurate. When you know roughly when you ovulate it makes it easier to test. I usually get 2mths out of one packet. I usually get my 2 smileys on day 10 or 11 (but this month is was day 12 & 13). I haven't heard of getting any more than 2 positives. I have only started checking my temps this month so not to sure what I am looking for still but I am sure I will get there. But that is brilliant that you have little coloured charts. Makes life so much easier when you can see it in front of you. 

MELANIEY: hope your not getting sick with the flu but these are preg sick symptoms. But i am sure your galic, chilli and all those eggs with help. Oh an Donegal just beat Cork in the semi finals of football yesterday. Very big shock especially for the RTE sports reporters who were convinced that Cork was going to win :) Enjoy Labyrinth. Gosh I haven't seen that in a very long time. 

NEWBIE: great news about your job. That must take a lot of pressure off. And its great that you can relax about TTC this month as well. I wish I could. I say every month "not going to opk tests or check anything and just go along my day" but it never happens. And if one more person says REELLLAAAXXX to me I think I might just punch them. 

And a very big :hi: hello to everyone else on here. I have been catching up on posts so sorry if I don't give you a special mention. You are still all very special. Was watching DH at a match yesterday (which they drew in 1/4 finals so they have a rematch) anyhow a friend of ours who I haven't seen for ages is 6mths pregnant. I didn't even know but I was just so jealous. She looks fantastic, a small little bump and all I kept thinking is "why can't I look like that?" And of course all the others around me had small children and I just couldn't concentrate on the match I was too busy feeling sorry for myself. And to show just how desperate I am getting I went to Mass yesterday. The last time I was at church was for a wedding :) Somehow I don't think God is going to listen to me after just one visit LOL 

I would complain more about it being Monday but there is still the rest of the week to mess up everything LOL
Enjoy what is left of your day girls. Mine is just starting.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

lisamfr said:


> Yay Monday is almost over I hope Angel had an awesome day back at work & didnt feel dizzy or anything.
> 
> I hope 2mums has had an awesome day without us.
> 
> I can see you down there Kiwi how are you feeling. Are you still having the pain?

Hey there Miss LISA, how are you? all is good with me today. No little pains or niggles. So hopefully that means I O'd during the night or this morning. But hopefully I will have it all covered this month with the BD. I will have to do it tonight just to be on the safe side LOL


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Kiwi :happydance: 

Yay for Donegal winning :) I well prefare them to Cork hehehehe! (Must be a Dublin thing haha) :rofl: 

Keep your chin up pet :) Your turn is just around the corner like all of us :) And it is lovely to know that we have all these lovely ladies to keeo us occupied while we have to wait :) x

EDIT: and your temps are looking soooooooooooo promising :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

You see Kiwi - how fun is charting???

I remember the first time i woke up to see a temp spike i was like 'wow, it really does happen' as if i thought it really wouldnt!!! hahahaha

Heres hoping i stay unobsessed! 

I think it only gets harder and harder to see dufferettes all over the place - and i swear they multiply as soon as you're ttc as well...like you walk around with the duffersonar tuned in and pick up the bleeps everywhere you look...grrr....hang in there girlie- im hoping its your month too and judging from that lovely spike its speggy time for you!!!!

DH was saying to me that given the conversations i have been having with my boss etc that maybe we should wait a few months etc before trying again just so i dont renegotiate all this stuff and then turn around and be duffers and say sorry, maternity leave....IF we fell of course...

Would it be really bad of me to do that? I kinda reckon that after 8 years of working somewhere surely ive earnt the right to maternity leave!!!

Not about him not being keen though, cos he certainly doesnt want to wait - just doesnt want me to feel like i have done something bad....

Thoughts my lovelies?


----------



## Melainey

:jo: I think you have bloody earned the right to maternity leave!* bloody years is a long time!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Laineypopsiclesmoothies :)

I think if we happen to have any luck over the next couple of months, when it would come time to 'announce' it, would just take the 'accident' route!! (PUN intended!!!)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

your right being in a job for 8yrs you do deserve maternity leave but it takes 9 more months in your job before you go on mat. leave so I am sure your boss will be fine. Its not like you would be leaving in a month after renegotiating. 

I hope the temp spike is my body saying WOOHOO baby time and not that I had the doona wrapped around me too tight during the night and I was just hot :dohh:


----------



## Melainey

The accident 'route' would be perfect :winkwink: 

Kiwi - I have heard that outside factors (except sleep patterns/times) don't really affect your temps so YAY for temp rise :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls xx

Id be doing this project for another few months before i 'step back' into the other role - so thus our concerns! Ah well, tough titties!!!!

:)

And lol at doona!!! Im pretty sure thats o time for you hun!


----------



## Abby27

Newbie i got a promotion the first month we were TTC and had the very same dilemma...was planning to go the accident route myself! three months in...and i still have some work guilt if i fell preggers...but ive been there long enough, and you wouldnt share the news for another 10 weeks.

Kiwi: hi! and WOW for temp spike! I have had women dropping like flies with pregnancy...and all of them on the first/second attempt! i find it quite hard to be totally happy for them. i am...but there is a lot of "what about me"


----------



## Maddy40

Oh gals a fun afternoon had here! I don't have nearly as many fur-babies as some of you (just the one kitty), but she is soooo human. She has travelled around the world with us so she really is one of the family. ATM she is perched on my left shoulder "helping" me read your posts.

Pam...oh well this wasn't our month. Nice to have someone to do the wait with though :) My cycle is shorter than yours, but maybe with a longer cycle you'll come into sync with someone else on the board this month?

Abby and Cossime - Welcome :) How many months have you been TTC? 

Newbie - good job news. Are you permanent at this company? I imagine if you were having bub#2 in 2 years time and were eligible for Long Service at 10 years then that would be pretty handy.

Melainey - testing when? 

Okay well off to do a FF chart for real (although I forgot to temp yesterday while at my friend's place). FF seems to think differences in sleeping times may not necessary be a huge problem, provided you temp immediately you wake up. So this little shift-worker's gonna try this month & see.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Abby27 said:


> Newbie i got a promotion the first month we were TTC and had the very same dilemma...was planning to go the accident route myself! three months in...and i still have some work guilt if i fell preggers...but ive been there long enough, and you wouldnt share the news for another 10 weeks.
> 
> Kiwi: hi! and WOW for temp spike! I have had women dropping like flies with pregnancy...and all of them on the first/second attempt! i find it quite hard to be totally happy for them. i am...but there is a lot of "what about me"

ABBY: yeah it does suck a little doesn't it and you try your hardest to be happy for them and deep down you are but you put on your fake smile and go overboard with the "oh my god wow congratulations I am so delighted for you" but even deeper down you are gutted. We need some BFP on here just to keep us going I think!


----------



## Abby27

Hi Maddy! we stopped BC about 2 years ago, and were "sort of" trying, then this year after our wedding we started trying properly. i realised then that i was BD at the wrong time...i was just BD at the middle of my cycle but because i have a longer cycle its more around 2/3 the way through! So thats been 3 months (this is the fourth). I also had whacky cycles, but ive been taking Vitex and its AWESOME! got me right back in the 30 something days! so im thrilled about that. 

Kiwi: When i get a bit down about it, i try to think that this time with DH and our fur baby is really precious. A baby can and will change the dynamic, and although we want that, once it happens it will be at least 18 years before you get that precious time again. It helps! (please remind me i said that when AF shows up)


----------



## number2woohoo

Afternoon girls.
Abby that cracked me up about the charts you did at home. Are you a project manager. Y any chance?
Newbie good news on the job front dear! You wouldn't announce a pregnancy till at least 12 weeks, and of course you would say it was an oopsie. Same as I will if it happens here. WHEN it happens here, I mean. 
xo


----------



## Abby27

number2woohoo: Yes...something like that! Glad it made you laugh!


----------



## Newbie32

Ooooh Abby, another lady, llpm (Lucy) will have some questions for you re vitex, as she has just started taking it!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Very good point maddy! Yes am permanent and would be very good timing!!! 

Just gotta somehow get number one cooking!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Vitex has been great for me! so more than happy to answer questions. True i havent been able to conceive yet, but to have a regular cycle (which is why i started taking it) has been great!


----------



## Pammy31

Abby I am going to try and research it. I am a little intrigued. as i am bouncing around 34 or 37 day cycles.


----------



## Pammy31

ok i need to know more i just bought vitex agnus castus. how do i use it.


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Afternoon girls.
> Abby that cracked me up about the charts you did at home. Are you a project manager. Y any chance?
> Newbie good news on the job front dear! You wouldn't announce a pregnancy till at least 12 weeks, and of course you would say it was an oopsie. Same as I will if it happens here. WHEN it happens here, I mean.
> xo

Yeah, a long way off I know, will cross that bridge WHEN we come to it! 

So hope we have a bfp spree on its way!!

X


----------



## Abby27

What brand did you buy? i just have the blackmores Vitex and take one three times a day before meals. it helps to regulate your hormones...so if you dont have hormonal imbalances then it wont do much. It also helps (ive read) with LP defect. 

ive taken the herbal liquid before....its a unique flavour of disgusting but equally as effective. When i came off BC for the first time (some 10 yrs ago) i lost AF for about 9 months...within a month using vitex it was back again, so its good stuff! that is how i knew about it to try again this time when my cycle was all over the shop

Now that my cycles are more even i was tempted to try a month off it, and stopped taking it when i had AF, my naturopath then told me not to, so i went back on it...and i wonder if that is why i O'd late this month? who knows. 
i think if you have a messy cycle then it can help. I wouldnt believe a herb could be this effective, and i was actually very stressed about TTC because of the cycle issue. this has given me some hope!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey ladies! 

How are you all? I've got one more coat to do on the architraves (it takes bloody ages....our whole bathroom is pretty much doorways!! haha) then my little project will be complete!!

Nana, I think you are well within your rights to keep TTC. You sound like you've made the right decision with job. If you wait for a couple of months, you will kick yourself if you take another 6 after you start trying again... sometimes you have to be selfish. do something for yourself and DH!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squigley!!

We've missed you today gorgeous!! You too 2mums xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

OH oh oh oh......

and I forgot to say a HUGE WELCOME!!!! to the new girls! Looking rforward to getting to know you both! 

House rules:
-over share as much as possible....if you think it's TMI, add more before you hit 'post'
-spend all of your spare time on here...if you work, be aware that the thread comes first
- you MUST stay on if you get your BFP and stay friends with us
-OVERSHARE - I really love lots of disgusting, inappropriate TMI details!!!! haha

For your information:

The lovely Angel has made the first page up to include all of our real names, ages etc, so if you're unsure on anything, check it out there!

WELCOME!!!:):):):)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks squigley!!
> 
> We've missed you today gorgeous!! You too 2mums xx

Missed you all too today! :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Yeah we really missed you squigley pants :hugs: And 2mums :hugs: and Angel :hugs: Gosh I love you guys :) 

I am exausted so may not be on here for long I think another early night is in store for melaineypops :) :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: you're crazy!! Your poor bits and peices, i am shocked they are willing to play after your cycling craze :rofl: but i am crossing everything for you this month!! My sister was preggo with her first in Italy, he still has the stuffed animal they bought over there!! ;) Awesome news about the job!! Just tell him babies love promotions, and you can soon tell him you have your own new package in mind, :rofl: I had the clearblue fert monitor, loved it, but will admit to never getting an egg picture but not shocked bc i never got a positive OPK, but i think you'll love it, so fun watching the lines go up and down :haha: You have earned the right to fall duffers whenever, keep trying!!! 
lisa- FX!!! and your zoo passes make me jealous, all we have is seaworld up here, and i dont consider that a zoo at all!! We have Currumbin Wildlife Sancturary too but they, as far as i know, dont do yearly passes- but the kids do love it, love feeding the kangas! My best friend and I sing dance magic dance- hilarious!!! 
Melainey- i had my first vivid dream at like 5dpo, i am going to be very hopeful for you this month!!! Also very early on and only lasted a couple days, i kept smelling off things, mainly fermenting apples - that never existed :rofl: omg david bowie!!! love it 
rosie- too early for AF, but not too early for ov and implantation ;) 
Hi Abby, welcome!! Abby - i love me a pretty make at home timeline chart, scan and add it for all of us stalkers! :haha: "Ha...i couldnt bring myself to say i bought special pens to make a sperm timeline chart!" :rofl::rofl: I used Word, now kicking myself bc pens would have ben so much more fun!!! 
Mum2q- bathroom sounds like its coming around nicely!!! Love your DIY-ness!! Loving the house rules as well!!! :rofl:

pammy, angel, maddy, kiwi, anyone else ive missed you know me loves you! 

I'm here!! Thanks for missing me! I slept a lot today, was up til 3am with a terrified puppy bc we had some amazing thunder and lightening. So slept til 8, then hot water guy came, then slept 10 til noon, then went and did some shopping, then chatted with mum and OH when she got home, then slept 5 til 7, and awoke to pork medallions and vege for dinner!!! yummmmm. More errands tomorrow, hopefully not as much sleep. Ginny I dont know how you do it, with DS, i've been soo exhausted!


----------



## Newbie32

Me too laineypopsmoothiebops ;) 

Early night for :jo:....up early for rides!!!

Sweet dreams my darlings unless I can't snooze!!!

XXX


----------



## Melainey

Yay 2mums you are here :hugs: Glad you had a good day with lots of naps :) I love naps pregnant or not pregnant haha but when I was pregnant I slept every minute I could :haha: (I was working in a bar till 1 sometimes too so slept till like 4pm some days hahahahaha ) Thanks I really hope that it is my month but if it's not well I have the soy Iso for next month hehehehe !! 

Goodnight Nanna sorebits :jo: hehehehe :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Hahahha...yeah, they still play 2mums, gonna give em another run very soon!!! Dh isn't complaining ;) promotion or not!!!! hehehe

Clear blue new toy to obsess over next month jic!

Opk not as dark as expected :( maybe o not quite around the corner....

XXX


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Yay 2mums you are here :hugs: Glad you had a good day with lots of naps :) I love naps pregnant or not pregnant haha but when I was pregnant I slept every minute I could :haha: (I was working in a bar till 1 sometimes too so slept till like 4pm some days hahahahaha ) Thanks I really hope that it is my month but if it's not well I have the soy Iso for next month hehehehe !!
> 
> Goodnight Nanna sorebits :jo: hehehehe :hugs:

Bahahahahahaha :rofl:

s'ok laineypopadoooladaaah, not sore today!!! Wooohoooo :sex: time!!!


----------



## Melainey

Your chart looks great :jo: hopefully you will O very soon :hugs:

EDIT: Go catch some eggys hehehehe


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Hun

(mental image nana :jo: waving cane at eggs, not quite as far as beating follicles, but more of a whooping over the head, come play eggys sorta vibe...)

Lol ;)


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Iam scared of :jo: waving that cane so I reckon they will be scared too hehehe!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

sweet dreams you scary nana!!!! xoxoxx

Hi 2 mums - good to see you! Hopefully you'll feel less tired soon! is it meant to get better in the 2nd trimester?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: :sex::sex::sex::sex: enjoy!! 
melainey- i'll remain hopeful for you, but also will be excited if you get to use soy bc then the twins might hit this thread!!! ;) 
no idea Mum2Q, I sure as hell hope so, or nothing will be getting done, thank goodness I dont work at the moment or I think i will have been fired already :haha:
Bc of something Ginny said awhile back, I bought, ordered and it arrived, a fetal heart rate monitor so we can hear it at home, will ease our minds, but thinking positively I thought it would be a really nice way to share with my mum and close friends and family, when we're in the states later this year, who dont get to experience much of this with me


----------



## Melainey

Oh wow 2mums that is awesome I didn't even know a thing like that existed :haha: The things we can do nowadays hey! Could you imagine living in the 1800's where none of this was possible! No electricity etc... Haha that would be so weird hey :)


----------



## Pammy31

I love you guys you make me laugh... Abby I bought blackmores, how long did it take for it to regulate you... they said on a web site 3 to 6 months....


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## number2woohoo

Hey 2mums be warned you might not hear anything for a while. I don't think I could hear heartbeat for ages on mine. Like 17 weeks or something. Once it did work I'd listen every night before sleep though :)


----------



## Pammy31

hey guys do you take agnus castus all month?


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey - serious!! although without hot water for the last two days, it felt like the 1800s here, did lots of dishes, laundry and a nice shower between naps today :haha:
2woohoo- i figured we might not hear anything for awhile, was hoping for before 17 weeks, but now i wont freak out, thanks!! :) At least by the time we travel i'll be 22, so should be able to let the fam bam hear!


----------



## Melainey

Oh yay :) :hugs: They will be so EXCITED :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Missed you all today! Had a lovely excursion with my class - although they were all up in my face all day - the poor little kiddies had missed me and were fighting over who would sit next to me and hold my hand, etc all day - love them so much such cuties! Saw the doc straight after work - he wants me to work a 4 day week for a few weeks til I recover so will be having Wednesday off for a while. Had a family dinner tonight as my bro is home from his army assignment for a little while - was good to catch up with him - finally home now - and exhausted - but wanted to jump on quickly to say hi to you all! 

Welcome to Abby and cossime!!! You'll love it here - I will update the front page tomorrow so feel free to post your details (no obligation though) and I'll add you to the list.

Have read through everything - boy you gals can talk! And will just say that I live having you all in my life - you fill a little hole quite nicely!

Love that :jo: changes Lainey's name in every post PMSL!!!

Crashing for the night now - should be se to jump on more tomorrow - nighty night! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Your class are so cute Angel :hugs: And why wouldn't they love you, We do too :hugs: 

I know I think that bloody old bat keeps forgetting my name and giving me new ones every time hehe :jo: Only kidding I love all the names haha

Goodnight Angel face xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

that is so cute Angel, has to warm your heart when they are like that!!! So nice to hear about kids actually liking their teacher as well, i know its more common not to happen with the older kids, but there are some shockers in the primary system too!! They love you!! I think a break on Wed will be good for you, and since its going to be regular, easier on the kiddos too! Good luck on your job interview, you'll be great i'm sure!!! FX!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Abby &#8211;Welcome! :flower: I try to hide the crazy also, haha, not sure it works!!

Cossime- Welcome!

Nana- Congrats about the new package! Sounds like you definitely made the right choice!! Old :jo: still has it!! Also, I say keep trying and go for the &#8220;accident&#8221; explanation &#8211; heres to &#8220;accidents&#8221; all around!!

:flasher: - I LOOOOOVE Labyrinth!!!! Hope you are feeling better!!

Mum2 &#8211; love the &#8220;house rules&#8221; &#8211; maybe they should be made official and go on the home page!!!

2mums- fermenting apples?!?! Bahahaha :rofl: Too funny! Enjoy those naps you deserve them!! Love that you bought a fetal heart monitor! We have them at work &#8211; so fun listening to our preggys bellies!!! LOVE IT!!!!

Angel- Hope you are feeling better, your class sounds adorable! How was the interview??

Pammy, Kiwi, Lisa, Lucy, Maddy, and anyone I may have forgot &#8211; Hi!! Hope you all have a great day! :wave: xoxo


----------



## kiwipauagirl

GOOD MORNING LADIES :flower:

CHASING SOME IDEAS.....

Right girls, I need you all to put on your thinking caps and help me out. I am helping plan the sister-in-laws hen party. She is wanting something classy-ish (not like the last 80s theme party) anyhow I am needing some games and we are getting sashes made up like an awards night for eg. "best......." so am chasing some of these awards.

I have a few games that I have thought of and the few BEST..... that I have is

best team player
best man handler
best bling
most popular with the boys

There is 22 girls going so I need more "best ..... or most ....." anything you have got will be perfect. I guess you can have best dressed, best smile, best bum, best dancer... but if you have any great ideas would appreciate it. I am useless at things like this. I have googled a few things but coming up short.

Hope everyone has a fantastic tuesday. My monday night has come to an end and I am off to bed.


----------



## Maddy40

Morning everyone, hope you all have a great day. I actually remembered to temp this morning. BIG brownie points for my old-lady brain! I must go look up the instructions so I can put my chart into my siggy.


----------



## Maddy40

Testing siggie...hmmm that didn't work, back to the drawing board.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Woohoo well done maddy fir remembering to test this morning. Now to figure out how to chart it :) I am useless so I can't help. I think angel taught me


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning girls!! 

Crosshairs finally appeared on my chart! A few days behind, but I'm in the wait wilt you Lainey! 

Maddy yay for charting! Go to share, where you got the code for the link, but choose the thumbnail link instead. 

Kiwi, not sure of classy hens, mine was awesome, but not classy. A couple of games we played we're people wrote notes & attached to my skirt and I had to tell the embarrassing story they related to in front of everyone, also broke into teams to design the best toilet paper wedding dress, and at the start we played a get to know you game where the girl organising said things and people had to drink. Eg I work with the bride , or I'm a part of the grooms family. That was good for us cos I had people who didn't know each other. I'll let you know if I think of anything classy!


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies! 
Welcome Abby & cossime! :)

I haven't had chance to read through everything, and I had the crappiest nights sleep ever so my brain isn't working yet! 

Kiwi, your chart looks good! I just read an article about observing ovulation patterns, it looks like you have a slow rise! Frustrating at the time but once those crosshairs appear you're likely to be 4-6dpo! :) 

Maddy well done on remembering! 

Abby, would love to chat about vitex, I feel like its doing something...cramps, earlier ovulation (hopefully!) did you take it the whole cycle? I'm planning to stop once O is confirmed! I'm only taking 1pill a day too, I wanted to work my way up and I feel like I have 'symptoms' so maybe I don't need anymore?! 

My temp is back up this morning, feeling confident I O'd on CD20! All the signs are pointing to that date. It's looking like I have a fallback rise on my chart?! Hmmmm


----------



## Abby27

Good Morning Ladies! Thankyou so much for making us new birds feel so welcome! it will be nice to share my crazy and TMI (i have plenty of both) and read about your experiences!
Pammy: Welcome to the world of Vitex! yes take it all the time all through the month, right up until you get a BFP then stop. I asked if it would hurt an implanting baby and it wont. I noticed a difference after a month taking it. SO much of a difference that my second cycle was a 29 day one! i havent been in the 20s range for as long as i could remember! You will notice that you run out fast, it has 40 tabs and with you taking three times a day the maths doesnt even out. So i tend to keep bottle in my bag, one at work and one at home. that way i dont forget! if you keep one in your bag make sure the barcode tag is taken off...i had a semi full bottle in my bag once and set the alarms off in priceline...which was somewhat unpleasant. 
I think im 7 dpo today, hard to say, but the not knowing what DPO i am i think is helping some of the crazy. Normally id be on google looking up "7dpo symptoms" to see what i could find. Not doing any of that at the moment...and not really having any symptoms to speak of.


----------



## Abby27

LLPM what brand are you taking of Vitex? i tried taking 1 a day for a while, (mostly because i kept forgetting and only remembering at night), and although it had me in the 5-6 week range, once i started taking it three times a day, every day i got a more predictable cycle. I was told there is no harm taking post ov, in fact the studies done it has shown its improved the length of the LP in women who have a short one. Ive tried both way, taking all the way through and stopping after Ov, and my LP has been about 12-14 days both ways. You could check with a naturopath if you are worried about it, i did with mine and she has me taking it the whole way through. I guess if there are scientific research that it improves the LP then that is ok. wont hurt a new bub.


----------



## number2woohoo

Kiwi, I am guessing that "Best Root" doesn't quite fit in with the classy thing? ;)


----------



## Pammy31

hello ladies. i feel crook as this morning... i am heading back to bed.



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## LLPM

Abby27 said:


> LLPM what brand are you taking of Vitex? i tried taking 1 a day for a while, (mostly because i kept forgetting and only remembering at night), and although it had me in the 5-6 week range, once i started taking it three times a day, every day i got a more predictable cycle. I was told there is no harm taking post ov, in fact the studies done it has shown its improved the length of the LP in women who have a short one. Ive tried both way, taking all the way through and stopping after Ov, and my LP has been about 12-14 days both ways. You could check with a naturopath if you are worried about it, i did with mine and she has me taking it the whole way through. I guess if there are scientific research that it improves the LP then that is ok. wont hurt a new bub.

Thanks Abby! :) I'm taking blackmores. Will up it next cycle if I don't get pg this month. My LP is maximum 10days (although it's been increasing by half day increments over the last few months so I wouldn't be surprised if I make it to 11dpo this cycle!) ideally I'd like it to be at 12days then I could rule it out as an issue! :) so maybe I will keep taking it, it's made me feel really crampy but I can deal with that if it increases my LP!! 

Hope you all have a lovely day...we've had a few tantrums already all over an 'old macdonald' book!! I think we need to get out...


----------



## Newbie32

HI Girls! Welcome to another sunny tuesday!! (Yes, it would appear that :jo: remembered to take her happy pills this morning!!!!!) Or maybe just endorphinised from my morning ride :)

Pammy sorry to hear you arent well luv, hope you feel better after some more snoozes xx

Maddy good to see we have another chart to :coolio: if you want the actual picture of your chart to appear instead of the link you need to copy the thumbnail bbcode instead i think xx

Angel, your school kids are so cute! Must be so nice to be able to work in that environment xx LOL at laineypopolous and all of her names :)

Lol number2...who would be the judge of that one??? hahahaha

LLPM I thought it was good timing to have another vitex taker join the posse!!! Glad to see your temp has shot back up - i think you will get your cross hairs very soon xx

Kiwi - i agree with LLPM - last month i had a slow rise after O....my body seems to like to mix it up to keep it interesting lol

Yay for CH squiggles :) im pretty sure there wasnt a lot of classy action at my hens night either!!!!

Sweet rosie cheeks how is your tww going hun?

I know ive missed heaps of you but i have to run to a meeting (i know - work at work - out of control!) so i will have to catch up on the rest later!

I have had a serious discussion with my ovaries and hoping we have come to an agreement that its time to o now. Well, in the next day or two anyway, so FX!!!

Hope you all have a fab day xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Pammy31 said:


> hello ladies. i feel crook as this morning... i am heading back to bed.

Oh no wonder, that's because it's obscene o'clock over there. 
Go and get some sleep, feel better soon xo


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks for the chart hints ladies, think it might appear now (FX FX FX).


----------



## Abby27

There have been lots of studies about its benefits in helping LP length. My DH wont let me take ANYTHING unless there has been a clinical study that shows benefits. Ive worked and studied with natural therapies for many years (long ago), so im willing to give a few more things a go. Any way we both agreed this was of benefit. this website is pretty good 
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/vitex.html


----------



## Newbie32

Well done Maddy - we can commence :coolio: on you now too!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy40 said:


> Thanks for the chart hints ladies, think it might appear now (FX FX FX).

Wow, it's high Maddy. Unless I'm always just low. Half dead, perhaps. I must say some mornings I'd agree with that.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

maddy, good to see some new charts up there! 

LLPM - I suspected your temp would jump back up again! good job!

Nana - you may need to re-visit the 'house rulse' - work DOES NOT come first.....WE DO!!! lol I am going to get cranky at those ovaries of yours soon, so tell them to sharpen up!

have a great day all!


----------



## LLPM

Thanks squigley, yeah I thought it might jump back up too! I was glad when it did this morning! :) Glad your crosshairs have shown up...there's a few in the TWW now right??

Thanks for the link Abby, that's great...I'm the same, don't want to take things just because it worked for one person. I was a bit worried because my cycle was regular for about 5months but then I had a 52day cycle! So my hormones aren't always stable! Lol. 

Nana...I always find it frustrating my cycles never follow a particular pattern! Every month is a bit of a shake up! With my pregnancy chart with Maggie I had a crazy single spike for ovulation - it went up from 97.8 to 99.6 (sorry don't know what that is in Ceslsius!) Then shot back down the next day and stayed on my cover line for the rest of the cycle until I got my BFP! I was so confused my first charting cycle after having her when my temp raised slowly! Lol.


----------



## Newbie32

so your temps are trying to keep it interesting too LLPM!!! Just showing a bit of personality ;)

Thanks Squiggles, i think maybe i scared the eggs away with my cane waving antics yesterday...oooooopsies!!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

New plan: having quiche for dinner tonight, so the eggies come out to play with their friends. I am pretty sure this is gonna work too.


----------



## Newbie32

BAHAHAHA....is this the part where i start making chicken noises like the ones do in my neighbours yard when they are trying to lay their eggs??????


----------



## lisamfr

Hello Everyone,

Mild/Dull cramping started middle of the night & my nipples are sore/sensitive so looks like witch, witch is on her way. 

Hope your all having a good morning.


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> BAHAHAHA....is this the part where i start making chicken noises like the ones do in my neighbours yard when they are trying to lay their eggs??????

Aha! Is that where we're all going wrong!


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Mild/Dull cramping started middle of the night & my nipples are sore/sensitive so looks like witch, witch is on her way.
> 
> Hope your all having a good morning.

Bugger! xo


----------



## Newbie32

So sorry Lise xxx :hugs:

And yes Numeber2 - maybe we have identified the problem.....


----------



## cossime

Hi girls, 2nd day in this forum and love reading all your posts:) Clearly I'm getting LOTS done at work! Just a question, I was wondering how I attache my fertility friend chart to my signature? Thanks in adavnce!


----------



## LLPM

Newbie32 said:


> BAHAHAHA....is this the part where i start making chicken noises like the ones do in my neighbours yard when they are trying to lay their eggs??????

Haha!! DH has always joked with our neighbours that he makes animal noises during :sex: (he doesn't btw!) but if we know they're in their bedroom below ours he goes to window and makes a really loud sheep noise!! Maybe we're making the wrong noise! Lol


----------



## Newbie32

Cossime - you need to go into fertility friend, and get the 'bb code' from the charting tab, there is one for the actual thumbnail.

You copy and paste this into your siggy here :)


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHA....is this the part where i start making chicken noises like the ones do in my neighbours yard when they are trying to lay their eggs??????
> 
> Haha!! DH has always joked with our neighbours that he makes animal noises during :sex: (he doesn't btw!) but if we know they're in their bedroom below ours he goes to window and makes a really loud sheep noise!! Maybe we're making the wrong noise! LolClick to expand...

LOL...fair to say i think DH would think i have lost the rest of my marbles if i suddenly started bok bokking around the house!!!!

XX


----------



## Melainey

Morning Ladies :)

Have read everything but feeling like poop so not going to comment on everything (mainly cause I can't remember haha)

Squigley - YAY fo your crosshairs I think we test around the same time hehe Hopefully it's our month :hugs:

Lucy - So glad that your temp is back up again :hugs: Just a fall back rise so it was :happydance:

:jo: :rofl: at the clukky noises haha maybe I will try that next month hahaha!!

Hello to Rosie, Maddy, Pam,Lisa, number2, Abby, Cossime, Kiwi, 2mums, Angel :hi: Sorry if I forgot anyone my heads in a mess haha

I did not get pretty much any sleep last night! Took my temp like 4 times cause I wasn't sure if that was the most sleep I would get! I just put any of the temps down so they can disregard it if they want cause I seriously didn't get much sleep :cry:Also woke up with a ting;y sore throat :cry: I really don't want to get sick again :( Being sick in the 2ww won't do any harm hey???

xx


----------



## LLPM

:( sorry you're feeling crap Melainey! 
Don't worry about being sick during the TWW, since you've ovulated it shouldnt be any harm. There's even some websites that suggest colds/sickness can be an early pregnancy symptom as your body's response to working hard to sustain the pregnancy! I wouldn't look into it too much, but know that's its not a reason to worry! :)


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Lucy :hugs: Just another excuse for DH to wait on me hand and foot heheheheheheh :rofl: Mwahahahahaha (evil laugh) Oh and if I turn out to be duffers he will be waiting on me hand and foot heheheheheheh


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies :flower:

Nana- where did your chart go?? Ps couldn't find a chicken but is :yellow: close enough?!? Bahaha. My tww is ok, still a little crampy but nothing significant to report.

Melainey- sick again??? Boooo!! Hope you feel better soon.

Thinking of giving vitex a try next month ( or in oct since DH is traveling the 3rd week in September, grrrrrrrr.... Praying this is my month and it won't matter!!! 

How is everyone today??? Xoxo


----------



## Melainey

Yeah Rosie cheeks :cry: hpoefully it clears up quickly :) 

Bummer that DH isgoing away :( Hopefullyyou caught that eggy tho and it won't matter :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

Hope you feel better Melainey! awful being sick and not sleeping to! 

ladies id like some advice please, or perhaps permission to be cranky!? There is a lady at work (pregnant, like all the ladies at my work seem to be at the moment). this one however is something of a gossip. told the world when others were trying, or in their first three months, when they were keeping it secret (she is very good at getting news out of people). of course when she was trying she also told everyone, and when she was a minute pregnant she announced that to the world to. 
Any way&#8230;she was talking to me today and asked if DH and I were trying. Firstly I think this is a very rude question&#8230;.am I wrong?
I said no!!!&#8230;.now i KNOW that she would tell everyone, including my boss if she knew I was (seeing as she has told me so many other woman are), so I figure a lie here will do the trick. I am not a natural liar, so it was difficult&#8230;I probably blushed&#8230;she then said

"But you are 35! its almost impossible to get pregnant at your age, so if you are going to try it should be now. why not? don&#8217;t you want kids?" (then the topic went onto financials and how she and her hubby have SOOOO much money)

I ended up saying "when and if we decide to try, we wont actually make an announcement" and her response

look of shock and horror "well I didn&#8217;t know that!"

So couple of things&#8230;.I am fumming! lots of words running around in my head that I shouldve said. 
How dare she say its hard to get pregnant at 35! every woman in my family has had children, healthy beautiful babies in late 30s early 40s! How dare she even ask the question! you never know what is going on in another couples world&#8230;it&#8217;s a private personal matter&#8230;if you decide to make it public then that is fine, your choice&#8230;but until you do, it&#8217;s a no go zone in my world. 

why&#8230;.WHY did I let it get to me so much!???? 
DH says&#8230;she is an idiot&#8230;ignore her&#8230;.which is excellent advice. but its made me all emotional and crap. Im not normally overly sensitive to these things&#8230;but today! well! I am it would seem. Am I being overly sensitive?

Put me down as 7DPO-Not suffering fools well!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Not over reacting at all Abby, she sounds like a total ass!!


----------



## Melainey

OH Abby she sounds like such a BITCH!!! and the ones that say they have sooooooooooooo much, normally have F*ck all!! This has even made me angry!! If she wasn't pregnant (and it was me of course) I would have punched her in the face :rofl: Just ignore her! There are plenty of women who get pregnant in their 30'sand 40's!How old is she??? Grrrrrr


----------



## LLPM

Oh Abby! Ignore her, she obviously has some issues! I agree I would get totally peed off if someone asked me outright! I've had people ask of we're planning another baby...that's fair enough I reckon it's like asking how many kids you'd like! But as you say it's very rude to interfere in other peoples personal lives! Hope you're OK, feel free to rant here anytime! :) 

Melainey so just did a bit of research, apparently your immune system runs on low during pregnancy to avoid your body rejecting the baby (a foreign body!) such a clever design! :) again I wouldn't look into it too much...but it's nice to know anyway!


----------



## Melainey

Lucy :) Yay hopefully it is a good sign, (and I am just in the middle of doing a bit of research too hehehe ) Trying not to symptom spot haha but it is sooo hard hahahaha It's prob just the rise in progesterone anyway cause I have been having vivid dreams which is normally due to the progesterone too :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby she sounds like a total cow. Next time she asks just say "I can't believe you'd ask such a personal question, you must be joking, right?"


----------



## Maddy40

Abby she's a cow. Maybe just look at her and moo next time? :mamafy:


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Ladies. i believe she is early 30s...im so playing the "shouldve said" game now!

may be something like "actually most people consider it rude and impolite to ask that, and its also somewhat uncouth to brag about ones wealth...So i assume you are pulling my leg" then walk away.
i think im equally as annoyed with myself for letting it get under my skin!


----------



## cossime

Wow-what a tool! Just catching up on this board, I must say you girls make me giggle!!! Lucky I am currently not sharing an office with anyone!!!


----------



## Newbie32

omg abby.....those are the types of people i'd like to send out to play in traffic....at peak hour!!!!!

I find it impossible to believe that they can be so stupid that they dont realise that these topics are sensitive - so the only other option is that she is a total bitch (actually my choice of words is a bit stronger than bitch, but that will do for this forum!). Insensitive cow.

Well done on the self control - quite seriously if someone at my work said something like that to me i may well react in a way that could get me the sack!!!

Morning rosie cheeks! My charts are still there i hope sweetness!

Laineypopsucklebuckle, im sorry you are still not feeling that well, FX it really is a little bean trying to get speggy'd!!!

So today, yet again, i left my opk's at home, GRRRR for being such a :jo: with bad memory....so anyways, because im also impatient in my old :jo: age, i just went and bought some more at lunch! Took it, and its not quite positive...but deffo getting darker (although this is a different brand obviously). GRRRRRRR. Am going to have to get DH to start with the rocket speed :sex: from now on i think, as am well tired with all this crazy cycling going on at the moment, and havent got much energy left for :sex: !!!!

Has anyone tried anything different this cycle? We've gone the 'way of the dog' this time. Hoping that it does the trick!!!

mwaa mwaa gorgeousnesses xxx


----------



## Abby27

Thanks everyone! feeling a bit better...Yes! bitchy cow (my language is somewhat stronger to...when i leave work i shall have a good rant in the car)

Newbie: Have you tried using preseed? A friend of mine recently got pregnant, and she told me that she BD 5 days before O (and that is it)....she used preseed to give those swimmers a happy home for 5 days! this has started me on a new philosophy of trying! (yes there are coloured graphs involved). 5 days before my expected O date we BD using preseend, then 4, then 3 days etc...my aim was to have as many days worth of sperm ready for egg pouncing on O day. 
no idea if it worked! The coloured graph was very pretty though!


----------



## Newbie32

Abby27 said:


> Thanks everyone! feeling a bit better...Yes! bitchy cow (my language is somewhat stronger to...when i leave work i shall have a good rant in the car)
> 
> Newbie: Have you tried using preseed? A friend of mine recently got pregnant, and she told me that she BD 5 days before O (and that is it)....she used preseed to give those swimmers a happy home for 5 days! this has started me on a new philosophy of trying! (yes there are coloured graphs involved). 5 days before my expected O date we BD using preseend...my aim was to have as many days worth of sperm ready for egg pouncing on O day.
> no idea if it worked! The coloured graph was very pretty though!

lol at your graphs!!!! I've got some conceive plus or concieve well or whatever its called that we use a bit of in the hope of that!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby I just want you to come and work for me, pretty graphs go down beautifully in the exec meetings.


----------



## Abby27

Too funny! 
I should publish a book "flow chart your way to conception"


----------



## Pammy31

I would buy the book for the pretty flow charts... I am semi ok now ladies... weird thing is my bbs are still full and I have finished mensus... lower belly still hard... should i see a doc?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning ladies,

Ok big red lines have appeared on my little chart??? But maybe I entered information in incorrectly. It has me at 3DPO. I got my smiley face sat, sun which I always took it as ovulation the next day (monday) so wouldn't I only be 1DPO today (tue)???? The red lines what do they mean again?? My brain is very forgetful. 

Hope everyone's day is going great. School is back this week (all nth hemisphere kids start the new school year) so I have a boss free day today WOOHOO. I can relax and enjoy the peace and quiet :)

Looking at your posts I have changed a few things this month. Not sure yet as to whether it has worked or not but I am like Newbie and gone to the dogs, I have also used preseed, DTD 2 days before smiley, smiley face days and the day after to be sure, I have also been drinking lemon juice in water. I read somewhere that it can be alittle acidy up there so the lemon juice is suppose to nutralise the area (??) who knows but we gave it a go anyway. 

We are off to the fertility clinic on monday :( Not really looking forward to it. I know it will give us the answers to why nothing we do is working but i am still apprehensive about the whole thing. The consultant did mention something about me having an internal scan and ultrasound (even though I only had this done in June) but it will be too early to tell if my preseed and lemon juice worked. 

Anyhow, hope you all have a wonderful day what is left of it. 
HI HO HI HO its off to work I go!


----------



## Pammy31

the crosshairs? they say you ovulated on saturday 25/8

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pammy31 said:


> the crosshairs? they say you ovulated on saturday 25/8
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

Ok so that is wrong isn't it? Wouldn't I have O'd yesterday (monday)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

abby- i know i'm a little late with all this, but that woman is #$(&*%$$ *[email protected]#&* %&#@*()'n little bitch!!! Too personal, and she's ridiculous!!! I do the same thing, think of a million and one other things i could have, should have, wished i said! She'll get hers, karma is bitch, her lil angel might come out not as cute as all ours :rofl::rofl:

melainey - i still have high hopes for you this month, keeping everything crossed over here for ya!!!

lisa- hoping the witch doesnt actually show up and you have a gorgeous lil boy bean! 

angel- hope you are feeling ok today. 

lucy- sounds like a crappy morning, but hoping your afternoon and evening are much better!!! 

rosie- yes, fermenting apples, i made OH constantly check the refrigerator, at the time there were no apples in this house!! But i begged to differ, it was terrible, that and i kept smelling nasty old moldy cheese!! :( luckily those didnt last!! Hope your week has started well!! 

:jo: picturing doggie like chicken clucking nanna with waving canes... yup i have a great imagination!!! keep :sex::sex::sex: catch that eggy!!!!!!!!! 

anyone i missed, my sincere loving apologies!!! 
got some bad news from the states, my aunt who has been struggling with cancer and had one bout of chemo, but it failed, they planned on a 10-12 hour surgery today to take out what they could, but apparently they opened and closed her a few hours later after only removing her ovaries and part of the tumour, the rest of it has spread to pretty much everywhere, twisted in and around her uterus and intestines and other organs. So not looking good, options are to try to find another chemo that may work better, after they have analysed the tumour, or an experimental drug, but i have a feeling my aunt is too tired for much more. Sucks worse bc she's the baby of the 4 kids, and my poor nan had to bury her husband a few years ago, and id hate to see her have to go through the same with her child! Now its just a waiting game, but took the wind out of my families sails for now! :( Not even sure my good news would be enough to help her :(


----------



## Pammy31

it judges on mostly the temperature change but if you put in a pos+ opk on the da you think you ov'ed see if it changes... what is your LP you know how many days after Ov do you start your flow.... if you get AF and you know your LP then see if FF was right.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Pammy31

Kiwi it looks like you are 3dpo or 2 dpo....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

I am so sorry to hear about your aunty 2mums :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Oh 2MUMS. I am so sorry to hear of your news about your poor Aunt. Cancer is a horrible, horrible disease that seems to strike the nicest of people. My thoughts and prayers are with your family. You never know about your good news being able to help. I lost my cousin on 2nd Jan this year to Non-hodgkins lymphoma (he was only 50) but he hung on for months. His oldest child's girlfriend was having a baby so he wanted to see the child. Drs only gave him a couple of days/weeks at the most but he lasted for 4mths. Sheer determination to see his grandchild and it worked.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pammy31 said:


> it judges on mostly the temperature change but if you put in a pos+ opk on the da you think you ov'ed see if it changes... what is your LP you know how many days after Ov do you start your flow.... if you get AF and you know your LP then see if FF was right.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

So maybe if I go back into my chart and delete the positive opks and see what happens then. My LP is generally 13 days.


----------



## lisamfr

Abby &#8211; I agree with the girls she is a really cow

Pammy &#8211; nice to hear you are feeling a little better this afternoon.

2mums &#8211; So sorry to hear you news about your aunt. My thoughts are with you and your family and this really hard time.


----------



## Newbie32

Hey kiwi, it can be confusing! But, we can ov as little as 12 hours after a pos opk, so I'd say there is a good chance you are 3dpo and should be safe to leave the pos opks in ;). That's the beauty of crosshairs, once you get em , you're always three days into you tww because ff needs three days of higher temps to confirm your o!

2mums I am so sorry hun xxxx I can't imagine how hard it would be to hear this and be so far away, big hugs and kisses for you xxx

Pammy I hope you're on the mend!

Xx


----------



## Abby27

2mums im so sorry! that is really sad news. Your family is in our prayers and thoughts xo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks girls!!! Nice to have this thread to help with all life issues! But sorry for putting a non ttc stress out there! Thankful for all thoughts and prayers for my family, its hard being far away from them right now. 
kiwi- i understand and I probably will spill my news a few weeks early in hopes it might help something, but april is a long ways away.
I am hoping she has at least 4 months in her to make it to Christmas, not only bc I can see her, but she loves Christmas, its her fav holiday of all time, she takes hours to wrap her gifts the most beautifully i've ever seen, she just loves it! 
But also hoping maybe the DRs can tell her something that will spark some hope and motivation!


----------



## Lisasmith

Can i join in too? I am Lisa, 29 from the Central Coast, NSW. 3 kiddies and trying for number 4 :)


----------



## Melainey

2mums - I am praying that they find something that will help :hugs: xxxx And your news will be so exciting for her i'm sure of it :) :hugs:

:hi: Lisa, Welcome :)


----------



## Abby27

2mums you just never know! Ive met a few cancer researchers, and you just never know! so all fingers and toes crossed for you

Hi Lisa! are you 6dpo? im 7! we can wait this tww together!


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> 2mums you just never know! Ive met a few cancer researchers, and you just never know! so all fingers and toes crossed for you
> 
> Hi Lisa! are you 6dpo? im 7! we can wait this tww together!

I am :) and have mental symptoms so I am super hopeful! How are you feeling?


----------



## Abby27

Less than my normal symptoms this month...my left boob feels fuller (i should clarify that i lost weight and my left boob deflated...its bigger again)....and i noticed a vein popping out of my arm today!? is that even a symptom? not on the top of my arm but the underside. it was weird. 
all pretty random nothing. I had some ovary twinges, but they have gone now. For some reason i feel out this month....but may be that is a sign! hahahaha welcome to crazy land. 
tell us more about yours?


----------



## Pammy31

Lisasmith said:


> Can i join in too? I am Lisa, 29 from the Central Coast, NSW. 3 kiddies and trying for number 4 :)

Hey lisa what partof central coast... sept 6 I will be in Wyong.

2Mums I know what you are going through.. hugs sweety. My dad went through 2 lots of chemo with lymphoma. not a nice thing to see someone slowing going. Tell her to go and live life to the full as it sounds like her body is is in an advanced stage. If you need to talk at all I am here as well.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm from gosford :) nausea, metallic taste, snotty cm, headaches, mental dreams, cramps all the lovely stuff ;)


----------



## Pammy31

cool... hope you are duffered Lisa.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 


TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Lisasmith said:


> I'm from gosford :) nausea, metallic taste, snotty cm, headaches, mental dreams, cramps all the lovely stuff ;)

Hey Lisa and welcome. I actually have cousins in Gosford and hte Bateau Bay area. Pretty small world.


----------



## Abby27

Sounds promising Lisa! did you get similar feelings with the other three?

im hoping that this is an awesome month and everyone this cycle sometime get their bfp! (if not already duffed) I wonder what the statistics on that would be....probably not that improbable.


----------



## Newbie32

Kiwi I liked your chart better with cross hairs!!

Welcome Lisa ;) fx for you Hun x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all! Missed you again today we had system issues at work so i couldn't log on! So glad I have tomorrow off so I won't have as much to catch up on!

Welcome Lisa - I think I'll call you smithy so we don't get our Lusa's confused - hope that's ok?!

2mums i'm so sorry to hear about your aunt - will def be praying for her and your family in this tough time!

Abby the girl at your work sounds like a real tosser! How rude of her! Sorry you had to go thru that! I know what you mean with the 'if only I'd said...' game - I always end up playing it with myself after any conflict - I hate confrontation like that - not fun and always awkward!

Melainey and Pammy I hope you both feel better soon!

Am hoping our jayney is settling in nicely - miss you in come back and play soon!

Hi to all others Lisa, cossime, squiggly,ginny, Lucy, kiwi, :jo:, Maddy, Amanda, rosie and anyone i have missed! sorry for not commenting on everything! 

I feel like we have some bfp's brewing in here for sure this month - all the charts look great! I know I haven't updated the front page for ages - such a slacker - will get on it tomorrow while I'm off and have more time!

You gals seriously crack me up with all the bok bokking and sheep noises etc - DH looks at me like I'm cuckoo everytime I read thru as I always pmsl at your posts - love the light heartedness you all bring to life!!!

My interview went really well today - am feeling positive about it - even if I don't get the position I know I did my best and feel I answered everything really well :) I should know by the end of the week so will let you all know as soon as I know!


----------



## Maddy40

kiwipauagirl said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> We are off to the fertility clinic on monday :( Not really looking forward to it. I know it will give us the answers to why nothing we do is working but i am still apprehensive about the whole thing. The consultant did mention something about me having an internal scan and ultrasound (even though I only had this done in June) but it will be too early to tell if my preseed and lemon juice worked.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Kiwi hope it gives you some answers, or at least new avenues of enquiry to follow. I wonder if the consult will order a HSG to check for blocked tubes? I've heard that's how it usually works here - scans/ultrasound/HSG/Clomid and then wait a few months to see if there's any BFP, if not then further investigations and onto other methods.


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks and yep that's fine :) I was like this with the last baby, just had to wait for the hcg to catch up to my symptoms. I'm not getting too excited yet though. Cautiously excited. I'll be peeing on sticks like a crazy lady from Thursday


----------



## LLPM

Welcome smithy! (or maybe you have another proffered name?) :) my family is moving to Erina in December...not too far from you at all! 

Angel glad the interview went went...where is it at? Did you say it was a chaplaincy position? 

2mums...I'm so sorry to hear that! Such sad news for you, praying for you all! :hugs: xx

Maddy, don't be too worried! I'm sure it will be fine, and even if there are issues it'll be nice to know so you know where you stand ie whether it's an easy fix or something s bit more drastic! Don't write yourself off yet! Fx'd for you! :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lucy - yeah its a part time teacher/part time chaplaincy role at my current school William Clarke College in kellyville. It is a junior school position so the focus would be in k-4 students and their teachers and parents.


----------



## LLPM

Awesome, one of my best buddies is applying for a chaplaincy job there too! She was there on college mission back in march!! :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

She must be applying for the middle school position - it was externally advertised. What is her name (pm me if you'd prefer) maybe I can put it a good word for her :)


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :) 

Kiwi good luck with the fertility clinic :) Where the hell are your cross hairs??? It looked soooooooooo much better with them you crazy lady :happydance:

Smithy - Sounds promising :) I hope that this is your month..

:hi: Angel - I really hope you get the job :hugs:

:hi: Lucy, How are you doing??? 

I am still feeling like poop and I just want to cry cause I am feeling well sorry for myself :rofl: I think I deserve a footrub :haha: DANIEL, WHERE ARE YOU ... YOU HOO!! hehhe :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey I will pray for a speedy recovery - hopefully it is an early preggy symptom and that will make it all worth it! :hugs: to you! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Thank you Angel face :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Angelface!!! Bout time someone else got a new nickie!!!

Sorry you aren't feeling much better laineypoos ;)

Nana :jo: is tres tired! Stupid cycling!!

Lol xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps laineypoos your temps are lookin good :coolio:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sasha - you certainly whinge a lot about cycling for someone who loves it so much! LOL! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Ps laineypoos your temps are lookin good :coolio:

Oooh I agree! Duffers for sure xx


----------



## LLPM

Hey Melainey...I'm good thanks! Feeling tired after a crappy nights sleep, but generally feeling OK, I don't know about you, but I've got to the point where i'm a it sick of it all! I think the worst thing is the longest it drags on the more I feel 'left behind' my friend who just had her baby started trying just a few weeks before we did & she already has him! My other friend who lives in our block has just hit 20weeks with #2, they got pg first month of trying...it's just been one of those weekends! I don't want to be the person that sits feeling sorry for myself but the longer it drags on the harder it gets! Don't want to be a downer, sorry!! Hope you're feeling better too!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucy that is so frustrating! But I am certain your bubba will be just around the corner! Praying it all happens really soon! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Sasha - you certainly whinge a lot about cycling for someone who loves it so much! LOL! Xx

Bahahahahahaha :rofl:

I do hey!! But if wasn't cycling, would find something else to whinge about!! Im a good whinger ;)


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Hey Melainey...I'm good thanks! Feeling tired after a crappy nights sleep, but generally feeling OK, I don't know about you, but I've got to the point where i'm a it sick of it all! I think the worst thing is the longest it drags on the more I feel 'left behind' my friend who just had her baby started trying just a few weeks before we did & she already has him! My other friend who lives in our block has just hit 20weeks with #2, they got pg first month of trying...it's just been one of those weekends! I don't want to be the person that sits feeling sorry for myself but the longer it drags on the harder it gets! Don't want to be a downer, sorry!! Hope you're feeling better too!

Oh goosey I really feel like number three isn't far away!!! Hoping for lots of bfp :happydance: very soon girls!!

My opks still not pos, seems I have a shy egg again....hope it's a pretty one that some spermies fancy!!


----------



## LLPM

Newbie32 said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Hey Melainey...I'm good thanks! Feeling tired after a crappy nights sleep, but generally feeling OK, I don't know about you, but I've got to the point where i'm a it sick of it all! I think the worst thing is the longest it drags on the more I feel 'left behind' my friend who just had her baby started trying just a few weeks before we did & she already has him! My other friend who lives in our block has just hit 20weeks with #2, they got pg first month of trying...it's just been one of those weekends! I don't want to be the person that sits feeling sorry for myself but the longer it drags on the harder it gets! Don't want to be a downer, sorry!! Hope you're feeling better too!
> 
> Oh goosey I really feel like number three isn't far away!!! Hoping for lots of bfp :happydance: very soon girls!!
> 
> My opks still not pos, seems I have a shy egg again....hope it's a pretty one that some spermies fancy!!Click to expand...

Haha! My sister always called me 'goose' but I grew up with the nickname Loop. My mum called me that when I was tiny and I have never really been known as Lucy! Hehe. Thanks ladies, you always know how to make me feel better, I know you all understand and can relate! :) it's comforting! 

Pretty egg! That's cute...I hope so too! 
You're right we're so overdue for some BFP's!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hehe you and your nicknames! I think all this ttc has sent ol' nana a bit nuts! But we love you that way :jo: and wouldn't trade you for the world! Xx


----------



## LLPM

Well I'm gonna hit the sack! I'm pooped, I have class at 8:30 in the morning and have to have the girls ready to leave by then...so I need some energy sleep! :) g'night!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nighty night Loop! Sleep well and may there be a healthy little bean getting ready to reveal itself with a bfp!!!


----------



## Melainey

Ohhhh Loop (cute name :) ) I really feel that it will be your turn very very soon :hugs: Hopefully we all get duffers at the same time and we can all move to be bump budies :hugs: goodnight darlin and have a great sleep xx

Thank you Angelface and Nanna jowhinge :jo: hehehe I really hope that this is my month :happydance: Don't wanna get my hopes up cause you know how our bodies like to trick us hahaha ! But knowing me I will probably be a testing fiend come thursday/friday :rofl::rofl::haha: 

xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ive spent my night on Pinterest, makes time fly! Love the stuff on there! 

I am hoping with everything we have some BFPs in the coming month, we're overdue and you ladies deserve them!!! FX!!!!!! xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

That would be great if we were all duffers together - although at my rate ATM 2mums and ginny will be 7 months preggy by the time I can start trying again! We must all stay in touch whatever happens though - I've grown to live you gals and would be sad if this ended!

On that note I am heading to bed - looking fwd to having more time to chat tomorrow! Night night! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Of course no matter what happens we will all stay in touch! I love you ladies :) Andw who knows maybe one day we can all meet up for a holiday with our bubs :hugs:

Goodnight Angelface xx

2mums - Pinterest is pretty cool :) x


Where is SQUIGLEY :hugs: We miss you dollface! x :hugs: x


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pauls_angel said:


> That would be great if we were all duffers together - although at my rate ATM 2mums and ginny will be 7 months preggy by the time I can start trying again! We must all stay in touch whatever happens though - I've grown to live you gals and would be sad if this ended!
> 
> On that note I am heading to bed - looking fwd to having more time to chat tomorrow! Night night! Xx

I don't really see that happening (losing touch). I think we have all developed a little friendship that even if this website dwindles down (which I doubt) we still have TOP GIRLS on facebook :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi all! Sorry, been out with the girls. Just caught up but am heading to bed. 

2mums so sorry for your news, thinking I'd you and your family!

Kiwi, VERY IMPORTANT, I think you need to change your chart back. You can't make changes to it just because it's different to what you expected, it isn't accurate at the moment. I think ff had it right putting you 3 dpo. I would change it back if I were you. Crosshairs are a good. Opk is just a prediction thing, the temp confirms ov, so ff put the crosshairs there based on the hard evidence, not false info. This is the part you do a happy dance cos you're in tww!!! Yay! 

Smithy, welcome! How long have you been trying? How old are your kids?

Melainey, :) x

Angel, good work in interview

Loop, love the name! 

Nana, rest up you dear old thing

Abby, you should put laxitives in that bitches coffee!!! Fuck her! 

Hi everyone else! Much love to you all!!! Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Melainey

Yay there is the squigley Meister :happydance: hehehe Goodnight sweet cheeks! xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl::rofl: Mum2Q - laxatives in the coffee :rofl: im glad im on your good side!!! 

and i agree, staying in touch will be much easier with FB!!! Looking forward to it actually. 

goodnight lovelies, thanks again for all the positive thoughts and prayers! xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha I'm all talk, just showing my support! Lol im very open about ttc, but I am very wary about asking others, cos I think it's rude to ask unless people offer info!

Sweet dreams girls!!!!! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ok put the +opks back for sat and sun so hopefully that should get my little red lines back on my chart. AHHH it is all so confusing BUT I am in the TWW :happydance:


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hi all! Sorry, been out with the girls. Just caught up but am heading to bed.
> 
> 2mums so sorry for your news, thinking I'd you and your family!
> 
> Kiwi, VERY IMPORTANT, I think you need to change your chart back. You can't make changes to it just because it's different to what you expected, it isn't accurate at the moment. I think ff had it right putting you 3 dpo. I would change it back if I were you. Crosshairs are a good. Opk is just a prediction thing, the temp confirms ov, so ff put the crosshairs there based on the hard evidence, not false info. This is the part you do a happy dance cos you're in tww!!! Yay!
> 
> Smithy, welcome! How long have you been trying? How old are your kids?
> 
> Melainey, :) x
> 
> Angel, good work in interview
> 
> Loop, love the name!
> 
> Nana, rest up you dear old thing
> 
> Abby, you should put laxitives in that bitches coffee!!! Fuck her!
> 
> Hi everyone else! Much love to you all!!! Sweet dreams xxx

First month of actively trying :)


----------



## LLPM

Morning! Well my temp is up but my crosshairs still haven't shown up! If I put a tem
In over 98.2 tomorrow they appear on CD20 making me now 6dpo!! Lol... Silly fallback rise!!


----------



## Newbie32

Morning girls!

My v temp is up too, but not o!!!

Weird really!!!

Xx just driving, more soon!!!

EDIT: i've said not o, but i mean that my o temp isnt really up...who knows, i may have o'd!!! Certainly a big spike on v...we shall see...


----------



## Abby27

Morning Ladies! thanks so much for the support re bitch at work. i think its best i stay away from her...im either pmsy, duffed, or just sensitive to this topic...either way its not a good mix. I had to fake care when the gender of her bub was announced to the world. At first i thought it was me being jealous and got quietly mad at myself (i can understand and forgive myself for being sad, but not bitchy thoughts)...but when two other ladies announced the gender of their bubs i was quite happy for them...a little sad for me, but happy for them.
Then i Had to hear all about the name ideas to....poor child...(that was bitchy, but fair)
Feeling a little tired and depressed this morning. no 2ww symptoms at all really...not that any of them have worked out for me in the past, but i just dont feel like its my month (despite a lot of BD and colourful charts)
Today i have an all day meeting (ouch...and snore) and then Tonight i have bootcamp (well its not really, but its a group fitness thing...i joined with some friends to do a run, i wanted to get fit for conception, but sort of hoped that if i got duffed id have a great excuse to pull out of the actual run...no such luck, and its in three weeks!!)
All in all i wish i could stay snuggled in bed today with my fur baby, some chocolate and a good book!
Newbie: i cycle to! love it....are you on a road on in a class?
LLPM: I know how you feel...hugs
Angel: hope you get that job, and your day off is fab
Melainy: hope you are feeling better
And everyone else have an awesome day! i know im very new to this site, but it feels very good to be in touch with such understanding and thoughtful women! Have a great day all!


----------



## Lisasmith

Can someone explain the crosshairs thing to me? Yup, I'm a newbie to temping!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

nana & Kiwi - sharts looking GREAT! LLPM, looking forward to seeing those crosshairs tomorrow!

Abby.....laxatives....that's all I have to say. lol If she keep carrying on, I would steal all of the loo paper before you carry out your master plan! lol

Smithy - Crosshairs show you when you Ovulate. The vertical line shows the day you ov, this is determined by a risn in temperature & also other factors such as CM, positive OPKs etc. The horizontal line is purely a visual tool to help you identify the biphasic pattern (which is two levels of temperatures, before & after ov). if temps go above/below this line when they 'shouldn't' it's no problem, it's only there for a guide. Normally your temp will rise at Ov, stay up for your LP & go down when you get your period. If you are pregnant, your temp stays up!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning ladies! Shell you are wicked with your laxative idea - I can just see her now running desperately to the loo clutching herself and crossing her legs - sitting on the loo relieved then looking up to see no lol paper - look of absolute shock on her face then having to call out for help - wicked I say but a tad hilarious at the same time! 

looking fwd to a nice relaxing day! Hope you're all well! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

squigley - sharts???? I dont know about kiwi but i can promise you there has been NO sharting going on here!!! bahahahaha

Abby i have a road bike, at the moment a Trek Project 1 6.9 Madone....actually cant believe dh let me get it since is worth more than some cars!!!!! But I love cycling, and since I am out on it so often i get away with it! What do you ride? Do you cycle often? Im in training mode for Around the Bay in Melbourne in October, we do the 250km ride so banking lots of kms at the moment!

Im wondering what ff is going to do with my charts this month, i got a pos OPK now today as well...but that was a pretty big spike on v chart, and no spike on o chart - id say there is good chance i could get different ovulation days on each of my charts this month!!!! 

DH is going away for work tomorrow which isnt ideal....esp if v temp was just a one off and really havent o'd...ah well, it will be what it will be!!!

I hope everyone has a fab day xx


----------



## Newbie32

PS, squigles i have made a note to myself to never get on your wrong side!!!!! bahahahaha at laxatives and no loo paper!!!


----------



## Abby27

Mum 2 Quigley: too funny!


----------



## Abby27

ooh fancy bike! i just have an avanti mountain bike. I used to cycle everywhere, i didnt even have a car and i loved it, i was super fit, and there was something so wonderful about getting work on your own steam. then i changed jobs and its not really safe riding there. We are thinking of doing a city to cycle next month (cant remember what its called). Im trying to get running fitness at the moment, ive never been a great runner so figure may as well give it a shot. the ultimate aim is to do a tri! (its a lofty goal)


----------



## Newbie32

:) Cycling is great Abby! Ive never cycled for transport but i think those that do are very committed!!! Ive always been scared id get to me destination and then get stuck in bad weather or something lol

I am not into running so much anymore, i think im getting too old and my joints dont seem to handle the impact that well anymore!!! And cant swim to save myself, so tri's are never going to be for me!!!!


----------



## Abby27

One of the women in my running group is 75! she is training for a half marathon! and she is lapping me on the track! which at first i found depressing, but now i choose to find it inspirational!


----------



## Newbie32

75??? That is incredible....

Im not sure i'll still be out on the bike at 75!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahahaha.....oops.... I must have been thinking ahead with the laxatives...I'm sure there would be some sharts going on in Abby's office! hahaha

Sorry ladies, lovely CHARTS!!! haha

you fitness girls are too good! Nana, I think you will still be on the bike at 75 - if you keep doing it, you will stay young! you may cut back by then, But i'm sure you'll still be active. 

I'm going to get to work now, will see you all this afternoon!! xxx


----------



## lisamfr

Good morning girls :hi:

How are we all doing today? 

I wake up this morning with a blocked noise and my throat is a little tingling I can&#8217;t stop sneezing but I don&#8217;t have hay fever so maybe I am getting the flu :cry: boo. I am 12 dpo & the witchy, witch hasn&#8217;t shown which of cause is a good thing. But I still have a full day ahead of me so will see if she shows her face today. I think the reception in my office must be thinking wow that girl goes to the toilet a lot. I went so many times yesterday checking because I kept thinking AF had showed up. After a full night and day of having cramps I really thought she was going to show. Today I am back to having NO symptoms again :shrug: :!: :?

Nice to see you this morning Angel. How is the house hunting & packing going?

Sorry I cant help you out Smith as I am not temping.

Newbie - sucks that DH is going away. 

Abby - I too had no symptoms this month which has been different from my last four. Only close to AF which was yesterday I got dull cramping & BBs had bumps. Today all the symptoms have gone again. 

Wish I could open my body up and find out what is going on......


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Lise - i am still hopeful for you!!! So long as that witch stays away yo are in with a chance and AF like cramps are a very common pg symptom!!

GL & :dust:


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> Hi Lise - i am still hopeful for you!!! So long as that witch stays away yo are in with a chance and AF like cramps are a very common pg symptom!!
> 
> GL & :dust:

I was hoping it might be implantation cramping yesterday & I kept going to the toilet to check if I had any spotting. DH wants me to do a test tomorrow morning I have one test at home. But I think I might stop by the Chemist tonight and get another one. I am trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Newbie32

Everything crossed for you hun XXXXXX


----------



## cossime

Morning ladies, how are we all this morning? I have a question but worried it is TMI!!!!

Ummmmmmmm CM is out of control:0 !!!! Like I'm talking clumps not just dampness...what the hell does this mean??


----------



## Pauls_angel

Cossime - no such thing as TMI here! What sort of cm is it? And remind me are you in the 2ww? If creamy it could be an early preg symptom - but given I've never been preg maybe others will be better equipped to answer you!


----------



## Newbie32

yeah sorry Cossime -Im not really an expert on CM either!!!!! I know i dont get much at all after o!


----------



## cossime

Pauls_angel said:


> Cossime - no such thing as TMI here! What sort of cm is it? And remind me are you in the 2ww? If creamy it could be an early preg symptom - but given I've never been preg maybe others will be better equipped to answer you!

HI there Pauls_Angel! Yes I am in the 2ww (losing my mind more and more by the second:wacko:!) The cm is creamy, slimy and almost looks like flem (sorry!) but more white in colour...I suppose I have tried not to symptom spot too much as I don't want to set myuself up for dissapointment but this just fully freaked me out this morning when I went to the loo!! Also, I am 4DPO with no other symptoms apart from having a severe case of the crazies:winkwink: I am currently waiting for some early pregnancy tests to arrive in the mail (cheapies but able to detect hcg from 10mIU/ml as opposed to First Response which can detect 20mIU/ml) and if I can stay strong, I will hold off testing until next Monday (AF is due Thursday 6th)...only thing is, with my son I didn's test +ve until I was 2 days late so not sure how ealry testing will work for me this time round:shrug:


----------



## Pauls_angel

All sounds promising! I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Pammy31

Does anyone know if Agnus Castus makes you wetter than normal...?


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Good Morning Ladies :) 

How are we all today :) 

I have read everything but won't comment on everything :happydance:

Squigleybum - You are exactly on my line of thinking, DEFO some laxatives Minus loo paper! Bitch deserves it hehe and Abby remember when it is your turn go and rub it in her face when her little child turns out to be the devil :rofl:

Lucy and Nanna whingeybum :jo: Sharts do look great :winkwink: hahaha love it Charts! 

Angel - Hope you get the job hunny xx

2mums - WHERE ARE YOU :hugs: Hope everything is ok :) 

Lisa - Those signs look very very promising :) I'm trying not to symptom spot either but it is soooo hard haha! Hope you get your bfp this month :) 

Cossime - Not too sure about CM but I have heard that lots of creamy CM around due date of AF is a great sign so hopefully :) 

:hi: Smithy, Pam, Jayne (who I hope is ok :) ), Number2, Maddy,Rosie cheeks and anyone I have forgotten Hello :) xxx

As for me ... Well I still have a little tickle in mty throat and mybody is still a little achy but not as bad as yesterday! Had some twinges in my ovaries last night before bed and a slight temp drop today so I am praying that they are good signs and that my temp is back up tomorrow :) :flasher: :flasher: Also had such a weird dream about being pregnant that I have to share with you hahahaha :rofl:

Well so we were in this kind of nightmareish place and there was this man trying to kill us (clearly my obsession with serial killers is coming through hahaha :rofl: And I foud out that I was pregnant, But in fact I myself wasn't pregnant but a surrogate... And who was the surrogate ... Only my BROTHER hahahah the one who's missus is having the twins haha but the babies in him where my twins :haha: :rofl: seriously no more cheese before I go to bed hahahahahahhahaha was too funny! There was heaps more to the dream but that was the funniest :haha: No glitter cocaine this time Rosie cheeks haha Just a man having my baby :rofl: : flasher: :flasher:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry Pammy I have never used it!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey - that is hilarious! Of all men to be having your baby you dreamt it was your brother! Bahahaha :rofl:

Haven't heard anything about the job as yet... will hopefully know something by the end of the week!

Glad you're feeling a little better today :) Hopefully you caught that little eggy (or eggies)!


----------



## Pammy31

Hewwo Melainey... :hi:


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Hopefully you get it Angel :hugs: Yeah hopefully I did catch them :happydance: hehe I am feeling a lot more hopeful today :)

:hi: Pam


----------



## Newbie32

hahahaha laineysmops thats a funny dream!!! Glad you are on the mend hun

Pammy im not sure about that either but I've not heard its good for CM so i'd assume no....i could be wrong tho!

Gosh its quiet on here again today! Not missing much each time i check in!

Hope everyone is having a great day xxx


----------



## Abby27

Pammy: i didnt really notice much change, i would imagine though that because its working on balancing hormones that this plays a part in CM? Im generally always sort of wet, but dont notice a huge amount of CM as such....is that what is going on with you?
I have however had globs of CM at odd times that you describe Cossime...it usually happens after a lot of BD...and i figure it was semen that has hung out for a bit and then globbed back out...although mine doesnt smell like semen does...usually two days after a big day of BD. Seeing as i dont notice my CM other days i sort of figured that is what it was. I have heard (and even seen a picture) of women getting a huge glob (the size of a fist) right before a BFP! 
(Where does the semen that doesn leak out go? and the million of sperm that go in there?)
Lisa i so have my fingers crossed for you! no AF on day 12 would be huge for me! 
Melainy loved the dream!


----------



## Pammy31

I will keep an eye on it then Abby... I am feeling wet down there and that I havent felt since I was a teenager.


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey - ha ha can't believe were dreaming about your brother & he was pregnant with TWINS. Poor guy.

Sorry Pammy can't help you with that question.


----------



## Melainey

haha indeed Lisa ... and the question is how the hell was my brother pregnant with MY twins hahahaha!! i don't even want to know to be honest haha!!

Very quiet o here today... Where is everyone??? :happydance:

x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey litle ladies!

Melainey - your dreams are too funny. haha and hopefully a sign! I have heard of people dreaming they're pregnant before a BFP! and perfect timing for an implantation dip! hopefully we see another big rise and your little baby (babies) will be settling in nicely!

Lisa - test tomorrow! yay! Now I have something to look forward to in the morning!

Cossime - I actually had the exact same thing this morning, I am also 4dpo. mine is white in colour, but lots. it's sort of a cross between creamy/sticky & I had a couple of big 'globs' of it...they were sort of stretch too...like stretchy enough to be EWCM, but there was nothing else EWCMish about it other than the stretch.....hopefully it's pregnancy signs for both of us! hehehe

Pammy - no answers for you...sorry!


----------



## Abby27

Im very excited to say that my all day meeting finished early! YAAY
whilst in the meeting i was thinking that i wish it was a different design, the conception thing....it should go like this:

3 days before O our belly button/or girly bits should start pulsing a yellow light....
O day it should turn to a green light
if Spermy meets egg it should turn red and make Ding ding ding jackpot noises! 
that would just be so much easier! (clearly i was very productive and insightful in my meeting)


----------



## lisamfr

It is quite on here. I can see you all down there viewing this thread.

Maybe they are all trying to work out how your brother is knocked up with your twins....


----------



## Melainey

Hopefully Squigleypants :happydance:

Oh I so hope that this is everyones moth :) I am souper excited to see ify ou get a bfp tomorrow Lisa :happydance: 

Abby that is a GREAT idea :) Oh how it would be great to see what is going on in our bodies :happydance: :flasher:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: :rofl: Lisa


----------



## lisamfr

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hey litle ladies!
> 
> Melainey - your dreams are too funny. haha and hopefully a sign! I have heard of people dreaming they're pregnant before a BFP! and perfect timing for an implantation dip! hopefully we see another big rise and your little baby (babies) will be settling in nicely!
> 
> Lisa - test tomorrow! yay! Now I have something to look forward to in the morning!
> 
> Cossime - I actually had the exact same thing this morning, I am also 4dpo. mine is white in colour, but lots. it's sort of a cross between creamy/sticky & I had a couple of big 'globs' of it...they were sort of stretch too...like stretchy enough to be EWCM, but there was nothing else EWCMish about it other than the stretch.....hopefully it's pregnancy signs for both of us! hehehe
> 
> Pammy - no answers for you...sorry!

The day isnt over yet! AF migth still show. I just did a check & saw nothing. But I have my legs crossed as tight as possible.


----------



## Newbie32

EW Laineypoops!!! 

Yes - broadcast to all - stop what you are doing and get back on here already!!!! We missssssssss youuuuuuuuuuuu

XXX


----------



## Newbie32

Squeeze em tighter lise! Id squeeze mine for you to but i dont think that will work with :sex: plans tonight hahahaha

:af: :af: :af: :af: :af:

Nice to see you squgles :) CM sounds promising then - especially if its not normal! We LOVE different things happening in the tww - different is great!!!!

I agree Abby. That or just a little peekaboo window we can sneak a look inside through ;)

XXX


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Lisa- FX for you!!!! very exciting, sounds like it could be a bfp for you!!
and miss melaines, a bfp for you and your brother, very promising, loving your symptoms and dreams and still remaining extremely hopeful for a bfp for you too!! 
Mum2Q- you as well, keeping everything crossed!!!! 
and for everyone else, i think i am missing one or two other possible bfps!!
We are so over due and deserve them all!!!!! 

:jo: hi!!! get another :sex: before DH leaves bc your timing looks great!!
angel- FX for that job for you!!!!

So the job i originally wanted, months and months ago, was finally offered to me today. Would be great news except I am unsure I can take it. My bloods 9from a few weeks ago) came back telling me I am not fully immunized against rubella and I was told to stay away from children less than 12 months until I was at least 12-16 weeks. This job is part time at the day care at my gym, love the people there plus a free membership, the hours are perfect for me 9-12 :) and it is literally just around the corner. But bc there are children under 12 months in there I am unsure I am able to work there at the moment. Waiting to get confirmation yay or nay from my OB/GYN this afternoon and I'm hoping I can work something out, maybe delay starting work or something.


----------



## Newbie32

Oooh 2mums I so hope you can take it!

I can remember what seems like ages ago now how excited you were about that job...hopefully everything is falling into place for you now x

bring on the :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

this was actually a job I was after in Jan/Feb, not the latest one, this one is even better!!!! 

and yes bring them all on!!!! We need em!!!!! 
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

edit: going for a nap, be back soon-ish!! ;) :sleep:


----------



## Newbie32

even better then 2mums!

GL & enjoy your :jo: nap xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay on the job offer 2mums! I know what you mean about the rubella thing. My doc told me just after we went of BC that I'm not immune either, he suggested I go back on the pill and get my immunisation booster, but DH & I decided we'd rather not do it and just wait til bub is born to get it. Im hindsite, we should have just done it because we didn't get preggy, but now too much time has passed, and we don't want to stop trying if it's going to take ages anyway. There is a very small risk of getting it...it's not a common thing, but it is devastating to get it while pregnant, so while UTD, it's probably good if you can stay away for the first 12 weeks! Hopefully they will be in a position to wait for you!!!

I think this month will be like the first month we started the thread....all of those BFP's in a row! 5 I think (2 important ones) this month, we will all be testing one after the other, so hopefully we will be back in the BFP mode!!! yay!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

newbie - just stalking your chart, and I think the only thing confusing about it is the positive OP...seems too late! weird! anyway, the point to what I wanted to say was that if your temp stays up, I would choose CD13 as Ov day in both charts...even though it's not as dramatic, you can still see the rise. very strange that they are different though hey!


----------



## Newbie32

thanks squigles - very strange about the opk....they are same brand and everything, and every other month i've always gotten positive before temp rise....WEIRD. But what was i saying? different is good? lol 

I wonder if ff will choose the same o date for each chart....or if the opk will mess it up!

Time shall tell! Thanks for stalking tho, i like :coolio:s 

I'll try to bake you a pretty one this month xx


----------



## Abby27

What time of day did you take the OPK? may be you caught the end of the surge and it was quick but successful one?


----------



## Newbie32

Abby27 said:


> What time of day did you take the OPK? may be you caught the end of the surge and it was quick but successful one?

lol Abby...11am, 2pm, 5pm and 8pm yesterday!!!!!!

poas addict much??? hehehe

Of course possible that the 8pm was a little more dilute and so didnt catch it (the others werent) or that surge just happened really close to o overnight...

Last month i got a late pos at like 9pm on the night and temp spike the next morning, so maybe my surges are getting shorter!!!


----------



## Abby27

LOL! yes that is a head scratcher! well it takes a while for the LH to get to the urine...so who knows! What brand OPKs are you using?

The inventor of the ovulation (and pregnancy) tests must be a very wealthy person...cashing in on our poas obsessions! 

(flashing lights would be a much better design...makes you wonder how anyone accidently gets duffed!)


----------



## number2woohoo

Afternoon all. Been a bit lax here lately - had to take my LO in to the kiddies hospital for some allergy tests today (he didn't react to anything which is good but why then is he getting hives 1 to 2 times a week!!!) and last night to be honest my other half and I were too busy having a huge argument about something that I can't quite recall now but am SURE I was right about, then I flounced off to bed with no dinner. This led to me feeling a bit unwell today as I had skipped lunch yesterday too (had to run to an eye appointment and missed it). Had a sandwich at lunchtime today and maybe my crankiness was just low blood sugar. It's still his fault though. 
2mums sorry to hear your sad news hun. 
And a big hi to everyone else, with bonus fake smile attached :)


----------



## Newbie32

Abby27 said:


> LOL! yes that is a head scratcher! well it takes a while for the LH to get to the urine...so who knows! What brand OPKs are you using?
> 
> The inventor of the ovulation (and pregnancy) tests must be a very wealthy person...cashing in on our poas obsessions!
> 
> (flashing lights would be a much better design...makes you wonder how anyone accidently gets duffed!)

IC's for me, have used for the past four months without any issue! Used a forelife as well yesterday....i really cant explain it! ah well, feeling quite glad that i do temp now so I kinda know whats going on!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

I had an idea last night - I might invent the test toilet. The bowl will flash lights of different colour to show you're ovulating or pregnant. Brilliant.


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> I had an idea last night - I might invent the test toilet. The bowl will flash lights of different colour to show you're ovulating or pregnant. Brilliant.

bahahaha...one for me please!!!! Nice to see you number2, i hope you are having a good week and hope you get some dinner tonight! I agree tho, its always their fault!!!


----------



## Melainey

2mums - GREAT news about the job hunny :) I really really hope that they can delay until 12 weeks for you (it will fly in) because I wouldn't take a chance with rubella as it is very serious! I am lucky that I am immune ! :) :hugs: FX that you get it xx

Squigley pants - I really hope so :) It would be great if heaps of us get bfps this month :happydance: I just want to give you a big squeeze hehehe :rofl: :happydance: :hugs: xx

Nanna jowhingy bum :winkwink: Your chart soes look great I would defo :sex: again before your DH goes away :winkwink:

:hi: Woohoo :) It's always the mens fault hehe hope you are feeling better today :) 

As for me ladies I have been an emotional wreck today! I have been crying all mornig at nothing! I think the homesickness is getting a little too much for me :rofl: Also found out that Daniel may be starting FIFO 2/1 in October which will be devastating because I have never spent time away from him and also cause it means that we may not have a chance to make babies ! I am devastated :cry: Hopefully with some luck I get pregnant before he sets off :cry:

Love you all :hugs: xx


----------



## Maddy40

Howdy girlies :) 

Love Melainey's dream...a friend of mine used to always have dreams about twins running around a tree. When hubby and I got a house years later she said the tree nearby is THE TREE. Spooky. Esp since I have no desire for twins!

Smithy..good luck. First month is so exciting. I think the thrilling-ness goes downhill quickly after that...although the bonus BDs are nice.

2Mums, LOVE Pinterest and I spend my breaks on nightshift scanning for nifty projects to clog my spare room with.

Newbie - I'd go with the V temp and ignore the O. I reckon just the fact that it involves your private bits makes the V temp more "honest"!

Pammy maybe there's another thread on this board that has info on that supplement? I get a bit confused so I'll just stick with my plain ol' folate tabs.

Lisa...oh, love a good testing result, maybe you'll be the next BFP we're waiting for?! Hope so! 

Everyone else, I do read but don't have much time to respond (I log on at work). 

Has anyone been watching the new Kath n Kim? PMSL.


----------



## Lisasmith

Maddy40 said:


> Howdy girlies :)
> 
> Love Melainey's dream...a friend of mine used to always have dreams about twins running around a tree. When hubby and I got a house years later she said the tree nearby is THE TREE. Spooky. Esp since I have no desire for twins!
> 
> Smithy..good luck. First month is so exciting. I think the thrilling-ness goes downhill quickly after that...although the bonus BDs are nice.
> 
> 2Mums, LOVE Pinterest and I spend my breaks on nightshift scanning for nifty projects to clog my spare room with.
> 
> Newbie - I'd go with the V temp and ignore the O. I reckon just the fact that it involves your private bits makes the V temp more "honest"!
> 
> Pammy maybe there's another thread on this board that has info on that supplement? I get a bit confused so I'll just stick with my plain ol' folate tabs.
> 
> Lisa...oh, love a good testing result, maybe you'll be the next BFP we're waiting for?! Hope so!
> 
> Everyone else, I do read but don't have much time to respond (I log on at work).
> 
> Has anyone been watching the new Kath n Kim? PMSL.

Thanks :) we got pregnant 3 times already without even thinking about it so this active trying thing is kinda exciting


----------



## Abby27

Number 2: awesome idea! id buy one! 
Melainey: sorry you are feeling down
Maddy: havent had a chance yet, but keen to, you?

I had an idea to have a usb stick in a thermometer that read your temp and plugged directly into a program for you! may be its already been invented?

Well ladies im off to run around, jump up and down and pretend to enjoy the process of fitness! Im so not keen! Have a lovely night all! xo


----------



## Lisasmith

I bought 10 pregnancy tests today to start my obsessive compulsive peeing on sticks tomorrow morning.. The lady in the chemist looked at me as if I had serious mental issues lol


----------



## Newbie32

Lol smithy!!! It's ok, we understand you ;)

Enjoy Abby! I'm off to tennis myself tonight....

Hope the rest of all your days has been great xx

Edit: ps, thanks maddy, maybe I slept with my mouth open or something!!!


----------



## Pammy31

hey abby... plug the usb in and then thermometer up your vag and get a buzz as you temp... he he he he.



https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

2woohoo- id buy that toilet!!!! 
FX for all your :bfp:s!!!! 
:jo: enjoy your tennis!!!
maddy- pinterest is awesome, everything and anything, keeps my mind busy and possibilities are endless!!
smithy- FX for your POAS :loo: in the morning!!! 
melainey- i still think this is your month, so no worries about FIFO, your symptoms are suggesting :bfp: and I'm keeping my hopes high enough for both of us!!! 

The job is not looking good, DR said to stay away until 16 weeks, which is 6 weeks longer than when she would want me to start, so doubt she'll wait, esp considering that 6 weeks after I hit 16 weeks, i'm flutting off to the states for 5 weeks! Such a bummer, and i'm stuck sitting here wondering WTH is going on, 3 years and no job offers, then 3 in that many weeks that I end up not being able to accept!! But risking rubelle exposure is wayy too extreme, and I wont do it. Just sucks, and is quite ridiculous and I cant figure out what the world is trying to tell me! But will go into the gym and talk to them nonetheless and see what i can see.


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums - bummer about the job - it sounded perfect for you - but I totally agree it is definitely not worth the risk that little bean is far too precious and took such a lot of time, effort and $$$ to make (and lots of love too!)

Melainey - I know this is your month - Daniel will arrive home to find a happy wife barefoot and pregnant! Loop and Lise I am certain this is your month too - hopefully everyone will get their bfps!!!

I must check out this pintrest thing - I have never been on! Sounds awesome though - I love a good project!

You POAS addicts crack me up! Not that I can talk - it is quite addictive - I used up at least a third of the ICs :jo: sent me last month! 

I hope everyone is having a great evening tonight! AFM I have just woken up from a long snooze on the lounge - guess I was more exhausted than I thought! Have just eaten dinner too so hopefully a little bit of energy will kick in soon!

xx


----------



## Melainey

2mums - Everything happens for a reason :) So maybe you are supposed to be the stay at home diva mommy :winkwink: :rofl: :hugs:

Angel - Thank you :) You take it easy and get lots of rest :hugs: I love napping on the lounge, For some reason it is so much nicer than a bed :haha:

xx


----------



## Maddy40

Abby27 said:


> I had an idea to have a usb stick in a thermometer that read your temp and plugged directly into a program for you! may be its already been invented?

PMSL and nearly spit my green tea all over the office desk! I had a sudden vision of me mounting the desk and squatting over the computer to GET THE USB IN THE COMPUTER AT THE SAME TIME THE THERMOMETER WAS IN MY VEE-JAY-JAY!!!!! :finger:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: :rofl: Maddy that is hilarious!! :hi: How are you???

:hi: Ginny :) I can see you :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

PSML Maddy!

Heading to bed now my lovely ladies - I hope you all have a great night's sleep! I am back at work tomorrow so not sure how often I'll be able to jump on - will do my best though! xx


----------



## ginny83

hi everyone! just catching up on everything :)

DF and I are watching Fawlty Towers - sooo funny


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight Angelface :hugs: 

Ginny - I LOVE Faulty towers hahahaha soooooooooo funny :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Hi gals, hope everyone is having a goodnight xxx

Maddy that is too funny!!! :rofl: ah the mental images!!!!

Laineypoppa I'm sorry to hear about dh FIFO...I'm
With the others tho and reckon you're already duffered so although you will miss him terribly, you'll have the double jelly beans in your belly to keep you company!!!!

Night night angel face xx

I'm only on my phone so can't scroll up anymore so I will catch up with the rest when I can scroll again!!

Nana :jo: is smokin hot on the court tonight ladies ;) all that cane waving must be helping my game!!!!!

Much love xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ginny how are you hun?

Has anyone seen kiwi? Or squiggles? Or Rosie cheeks?


----------



## LLPM

Hi all, won't comment on everything but just wanted to say 2mums, don't worry about that job! It really isn't worth it! :) 

Btw I found out at my early pregnancy blood tests with maggie that I was not immune to rubella (despite having the booster!!) it obviously wasn't a problem and no one seemed too worried about! I had the vaccine within an hour of Maggie being born, they wouldn't let me leave the delivery room or shower till I'd had it but no biggie!! :)


----------



## Melainey

Hopefully you gals are right :) Now Abby I would like my Pregnancy determer potty when you are ready please :winkwink: hehehe this is the longest EVER!!! haha :rofl:

Oh you go girl .. You sexy thang :jo: :rofl: Go hit some balls hahah


----------



## Newbie32

Lol Laineyplop, I've smashed many tonight!!!!

I want to see some nice high temps from you tomorrow please my lovely!!!

Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Hi all, won't comment on everything but just wanted to say 2mums, don't worry about that job! It really isn't worth it! :)
> 
> Btw I found out at my early pregnancy blood tests with maggie that I was not immune to rubella (despite having the booster!!) it obviously wasn't a problem and no one seemed too worried about! I had the vaccine within an hour of Maggie being born, they wouldn't let me leave the delivery room or shower till I'd had it but no biggie!! :)

You too goosey!!!! Cross hairs time from you please!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

You too Nanna! I think you deserve some cross hairs too :haha: Maybe my little Flashdance will entice your little eggys out? :flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::holly::flasher:holly::holly::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo::jo: And a little cane action of course :haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel- glad you had a relaxing day and a good nap, hoping you have a restful night and a good day tomorrow! 
melainey- your duffers, and just imagine how much fun it will be once DH FIFO and how well he'll treat ya bc he'll have missed ya sooo much!! 
maddy- :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
ginny- hows ya going??? 
:jo: glad to hear you rocked the courts...maybe your the next sammy stosur, cept with a win more than once a year!! :haha: love her but she's been so disappointing! 
lucy- thanks! I've been told I will get my shot as soon as i've delivered too. I am just a little bummed about the job, and the timing of it all, but it is def not worth the risk!!! 

hope everyone has a good night, and a great thursday!! nighty night :sleep:


----------



## Melainey

That would be pretty awesome :) I LOVE beig spoilt too hehe Lots of foot rubs and SEXY TIME hehehe! 

Goodnight darling enjoy your sleep and give that little bean a coudle for me :hugs: xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi my lovley ladies! I hope you're all well! I have just finished my bathroom, all I have to do tomorrow is put the blinds back in and give it a clean, and I'll be happy as larry while showering!! yay!

Off to bed to snuggle into DH. We haven't really DTD much this week, so I suddenly thought that he should get his SA done on Friday morning, so that's our plan now, so we should have some results next week, then it will only be the end of the week til I gey my period, so we will be able to figure out an action plan! woo hoo!

Lainey - how did your DH's SA come back? I knew your results were all ok, I forgot to ask about him though! 

night all
xxxxxx
xxxxx
xxxx
xxx
xx
x
xx
xxx
xxxx
xxxxx


----------



## Melainey

Hey pretty lady :happydance:

We haven't gotten them back yet will get them back tomorrow or friday :) Can't wait to see picys of your bathroom :happydance:

Night Chicky xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Night lovelies xxx

Ps squiggles, I reckon you're differs too, no more witches on this thread please!!!

I hope the awful bitch is still leaving Lise alone...can't wait for her to test tomorrow!!! 

Sweet dreams xxx much love xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Wow :jo: you're up late! I can't sleep boo - insomnia is a symptom of my thyroid condition - ! Figured I'd jump back on here for a while :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies!! Internet broke at home 2 days ago, should be fixed today which is why I have been MIA! How is everyone! I hate trying to catch up/post using my iPhone.....I think my vision is getting bad, turning into :jo: myself!!!

Miss you all very much, I will catch up on everything later!

Sweet Dreams ladies!!! Xoxo


----------



## Pauls_angel

:hi: hi Rosie cheeks - we missed you! No internet is a very frustrating problem - I hope you get it all sorted soon! Xx


----------



## Melainey

I agree with you Nana :jo: No more witches here please ;) 

Oh you poor thing Angel :hugs: I really hope that it all goes away for you very soon :hugs: 

Hello Rosie cheeks xx


----------



## Pammy31

I just signed a contract for a 2012 jeep cherokee.... 4wd.... omfg!




https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning girls, 

Didn't get a chance to get on here today. Had a real bitch of a day. :growlmad: My bossed pissed me off so much that I had to hide the scissors just incase I did something! So was in a foul mood all day. Came home and started watching Paralympics opening ceremony only to cry my heart out. :cry: BBC (British tv) was doing all these interviews with torch bearers and olympians and one girl lost her legs inthe 7/7 London bombings and one little 11yr old lost both legs to meningitis. I have only stopped crying now at their bravery. If I didn't have AF a week ago u would swear I had PMT! But the Aussies have just came out and maybe me proud and smile! So rant over! :)

How are u all this morning? Slept well and temps up I hope? I did read everyones posts but I won't comment! Hope y'all have a fab day!
Thursday not as good as Friday but a hell of a lot better than Monday. 2 more working days and I am on holidays woohoo


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Typing on phone with predictive text. Sorry for spelling and grammar mistakes :)


----------



## LLPM

Hi kiwi, sorry you had a crap day!! Hope tomorrow is better! It is so sad seeing all those poor little kids isn't it?! It scared me so much too, so many of those kids were born healthy and then had an accident or got sick, just can't take health for granted! My friend is a spinal Injuries physio for kids and she works with kids who have had accidents and broken their necks mostly and are now partly or fully paralyzed! It freaks me out when I talk to her but I know I can't wrap my kids in cotton wool! 

Well I'm finally in the TWW!! Yippee, a little disappointed at being only 3dpo (& not 7dpo like I thought!!) FF has it that I O'd on CD23, but my cramps stopped and cm had dried up then?! It doesn't really make sense to me! Wish I'd used OPK's now...oh well at least I have ovulated! Now just got to wait 8/9 days to find out one way or the other! AF is due either next Friday or Saturday, which is a bummer as I'm going on a girly weekend then!


----------



## Newbie32

Morning Girls.....

Well temp back down for me today.....fertile cm has basically gone so who knows if today is o day and yesterday was freak temp, or if fall back rise.

Unfortunately my husband decided that last night was good time to have a MEGA go at how i am destroying his sleep etc because i am getting up at 5am to ride every day (well, 5 days a week) as opposed to getting up at 5.30 to just go to work. I explained i need to train for our big Ride in October, so its only for another 6 weeks or so. He says i need to compromise and only do it twice a week (which isnt enough training for my big ride). I said how about the sacrifice i am making in trying to have a baby which will mean that within 4/5 months of being pregnant i cant do any of my cycling at all and he was a complete arse about it. Needless to say there was no :sex; last night and he is away now so I have a feeling it will be bust for us this month....

Sorry for rant. Im so upset that he has taken this attitude. And if this is his attitude to losing 30 mins sleep (because i disrupt him apparenty and he cant get back to sleep after i get up) then what is going to happen when there is a baby screaming through the night!!

He is desperate to have kids, but still threw in the 'its your choice' comment when i mentioned about my sacrifice with my sport etc :( asshole.

So anyway, how is everyone else today?


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Hi kiwi, sorry you had a crap day!! Hope tomorrow is better! It is so sad seeing all those poor little kids isn't it?! It scared me so much too, so many of those kids were born healthy and then had an accident or got sick, just can't take health for granted! My friend is a spinal Injuries physio for kids and she works with kids who have had accidents and broken their necks mostly and are now partly or fully paralyzed! It freaks me out when I talk to her but I know I can't wrap my kids in cotton wool!
> 
> Well I'm finally in the TWW!! Yippee, a little disappointed at being only 3dpo (& not 7dpo like I thought!!) FF has it that I O'd on CD23, but my cramps stopped and cm had dried up then?! It doesn't really make sense to me! Wish I'd used OPK's now...oh well at least I have ovulated! Now just got to wait 8/9 days to find out one way or the other! AF is due either next Friday or Saturday, which is a bummer as I'm going on a girly weekend then!

Goosey! Yay for CH! Its tough with ff when you think you may have o'd earlier - i'd still keep in the back of your mind that it could have been those few days earlier - because your chart really does look like a fallback rise, so for testing purposes I'd bear in mind both dates!!!

Gooooooood luck!!!! Hope you caught it hun xxxx


----------



## Abby27

Oh Newbie i SO understand how you feel! i got back from training last night...did really well and was quite pleased with my personal best time, and had a similar, but not as articulate "argie bargie" with DH. He is always supportive of my sporting efforts, but when it interferres with sleep (in my case us getting to bed at a reasonable hour) then its cranky pants husband. I cant come home from that much exercise and go straight to bed, but that is how it has to go! any way I say the same thing...if this is messing up your sleep you are in for one heck of a ride when a baby comes! 
I hope everyone has a more happy day today, we all seemed a little down yesterday. Lisa hope that AF has stayed away!
Im 9dpo today, no symptoms of anything (well last night during training i started to feel like i wanted to vomit and faint...but i think that is a fitness thing more than anything else). 
Technically speaking AF is due tomorrow for me, but because i know i O'd late im probably looking at Sunday. No period Pimple for me yet...and no PMS clumsy, which usually starts about now.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Abby....i am so frustrated right now!!

I offered to sleep in the spare room a couple nights a week if that would help and was told that isnt a solution to the problem, that the solution is i dont get up so early every day....i am still seething about it now! Kinda glad he is away cos i dont need any more agro!!

I know all i was hearing was tired cranky husband....but it freaks me out a bit because i know how much worse the sleep thing will be with a baby!!!

Sounds promising for you tho Abby! I hope this is your month hun xxxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie he was being an arse! 
I had to laugh a bit when you said that was the reason you didn't get to BD - I only made up with my OH because I knew we had to do it last night, the whole time I was thinking in the back of my head "I'm still shitty at you, you know. Man I hope baby isn't conceived right now because he'll be bound to be a cross baby".


----------



## Newbie32

I tried number2!!! I tried to put the fact that he was being a TOTAL twat out of my mind but i just couldnt. That and the fact that he kept opening his stupid mouth to make more stupid comments just pushed it too far! 

Then of course i wake up and my temp is down again, so then think, good one :jo: you really havent o'd and now he's away!!!

Ah well, it will be what it will be i guess! GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Morning ladies. Sorry some DHs are being hormonal sh*ts. While mine is away I've decided to really eat well, avoiding processed foods and focus on losing some weight, since I suspect the FS is going to mention that anyway. The decision was kind of pushed along by the fact that I have suddenly developed 5 HUGE pimples - I haven't had skin this bad since I was a teen. Eurgh.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Number 2- I give you lots of credit for not saying anything, Im like ol' :jo: and can't keep quiet!!! 

Nana- hit him with your cane a few times, that will teach him!!! Bahahahaha :rofl: 
How long is he gone for? Did you use op's?


----------



## number2woohoo

What's your mailman look like? Close enough resemblance to DH?


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Rosiecheeks!! Yeah i use opks, but didnt get a pos until my temp had already spiked yesterday! Its still pos today...very strange. I know the last few times my opk has gone pos very close to o, but never actually after the temp spike, normally just the night before!!!

I think my mail man is chinese so that could raise a few questions....but bahahahahahaha

Maybe my eggy didnt want to play! He is only gone for a few days, but im thinking these are probably the few days that mattered...

Number2 you mustnt be far off speggy as well now! Expecting a temp spike for you tomorrow!!! HOpefully mine bounces back up where it should be tomrorow...naughty temps...

xx


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Girls :sad2:

Sorry to say but this morning I got BFN :cry: this morning. So I am pretty pissed off. I have also come down with a cold my noise is soooo BLOCKED. AF still hasn&#8217;t arrived. But I am feeling very doubtful I am NOT going to get a BFP this month. I still have no symptoms. I am 13 DPO. No idea what is going on..... 

:sad2:

I will catch up on some reading now but thought I would let you all know my news.


----------



## lisamfr

number2woohoo said:


> I had an idea last night - I might invent the test toilet. The bowl will flash lights of different colour to show you're ovulating or pregnant. Brilliant.

Please put me down for one to woohoo!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Lise i was just thinking about you hun xx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

How long is your LP normally? Was AF due yesterday? There is always some hope until she shows hun, FX for you xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey girls!

Nana & Abby - so sorry to hear about your DH's being dicks! Nana, I thin kthat he's being totally unreasonable. Tell him to suck it up princess. what's half an hour. It would be different if you normally got up at 7.30 and 5 is the new time, but when you're up at 5.30 andyway...who cares! 

Number 2 - I am a bit like you, I fold & make up with DH to try and get the BD action when I think the time is right....unfortunately for me, this time I thought I was going to O for about 10 days lol, so lots of sucking up for me this month. 

hope you all have a great day!x


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Squigles - it is ridiculous eh? SO glad i have you girls to make me feel like i am not an unreasonable horrible cow!!!!!

(is it nasty that this morning, he had to get up at 5.15am to catch his flight, so i intentionally set my alarm for 5 am again just to wake him up earlier????)

Yes. Sometimes i act like a child, even though im an old :jo:


----------



## cossime

Morning girls! Seems like we all had a busy evening last night-Newbie, I hope you feel better soon, DH's can be so annoying sometimes. We just have to remind ourselves of why we fell in love with them in the first place;) Abby, sending positive vibes your way!!! Can't believe you haven't tested yet!!!! I'm hanging for my cheapies to arrive in the mail so that I can start testing on Monday (although I'm a bit like you knowing that I have o's later this cycle than normal therefore shouldn't really test until the 13th-way too far away I say!) Here's hope AF stays AWAY!! 

Hello to all the other ladies I have not yet met. Nice to read some new posts:) I'm very new at this and only joined this forum this week:) Lisa, have you done any tests yet????

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/Frump10.png


----------



## Abby27

give it a few more days, i know heaps of ladies who didnt get their BFP till way past 14DPO, so you arent out!


----------



## cossime

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/Frump10.png 

That's better!


----------



## Abby27

Newbie i think that is totally reasonable! in fact i wouldve made a big deal that waking up 15min earlier than usual really put me out! 

Cossime: i almost tested yesterday...but i know it would be too early, and then i would get deflated.


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey &#8211; sorry to hear you&#8217;re a little home sick and the DH might be away. Maybe you can take a trip back home when HD is away?

Maddy &#8211; I wish I had good news for you this morning. :sad2:

2mums &#8211; bummer about the job. 

Roise &#8211; sorry to hear your internet is broke. Hope it gets fix soon. 

LLPM &#8211; welcome to the 2ww Hope you have better luck then me this month.

Newbie &#8211; I feel your frustration right now. 

Hello to everyone else, Angel, Pam, Abby, Kiwi, cossime, woohoo & Ginny. 

Yes, I am one or two days late now. I know with my daughter I tested one or two days before my AF was due and I got a positive so that is why I am really doubtful this time around. Maybe if this was my first pregnancy I might still have hope.


----------



## Abby27

Hey Cossime, can i ask where you got your internet tests from? the web address etc?

actually to everyone if i want to buy some IC ov tests can anyone suggest sites?

(i sometimes think its good practice to buy ovulation tests right before AF is due...because Murphy's law i wont need them! crazy, but its how i fly). 

Im still a little hopeful for you Lisa!


----------



## Pammy31

Good morning!! 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Abby27

Hey Pammy, congrats on the car!


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisa what brand did you test with? Some are much more sensitive early on than others. You're not out yet hun!


----------



## lisamfr

number2woohoo said:


> Lisa what brand did you test with? Some are much more sensitive early on than others. You're not out yet hun!

Morning Woohoo I used first repsonse. I am going to cut out caffeine, teas, cola, and chocolate.


----------



## Pammy31

Nooooo not the chocolate!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## lisamfr

Pammy31 said:


> Nooooo not the chocolate!!
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

Yes Pam even Chocolate I am not a big fan anyways. I talked to DH just then and his is giving up beer as of today.


----------



## Pammy31

:cry: I am gonna have a choccy right now for you...


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## lisamfr

Thanks Pam. So when do you get your new Jeep??

We are thinking of getting one too. But not until next year. when our family grows bigger.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisa- was it an early result test or a regular first response?


----------



## lisamfr

Rosie_PA said:


> Lisa- was it an early result test or a regular first response?

Hi Rosie, early result. I just went to the toilet & noticed pink on the toilet paper so looks like the witchy, witchy is on her F#@king way. 

THANKS for all thinking positive for me. I shouldnt complain as I know some of you have been trying longer then me.

Hopefully with all the 2ww's coming up someone will get a BFP FX


----------



## Rosie_PA

Aw Lisa, I'm sorry. No matter how long you've been trying it still f#$&king sucks!!! :cry:


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Kiwi :) I would have cried too cause i'm a big sook :rofl:

Loop - YAY for crosshairs :happydance: and like :jo: said i'd keep the other DPO in mind too :happydance:

Nanna :jo: Your DH was being an ass cause he is not going to get any sleep when baby comes along and he was just being a big baby himself! Hopefully it is just a fallback rise for you :) Ad chinese babies hey :rofl: :rofl: he would never notice hahahahaha haha at the alarm :rofl: I do that kind of thing ALL the time haha or turn the light on when "I can't find something" hahahaha :rofl:

Abby - Sorry DH being an ass.. :(

Rosie cheeks - :happydance: :flasher::holly::flasher::holly:

Maddy - Boo for the bad skin! I had it really bad when I first arrived in Australia :haha: I think it was getting used to your foods :rofl: 

Lisa - Boo for Bfn but not over till' the :witch: shows :happydance: I can't leave the country until my visa is approved/declined :haha: so gotta wait this one out i'm afraid :cry: 

Abby I get my IC's on ebay :) I got like 50 for $10 not so long ago :) 

:hi: Pam, Angel, cossime, Jayne, Smithy, 2mums, andanybody else I have forgotten (head like a seive today haha)

Squigles - :Smooches :hugs: xx

As for me ladies - Well woke up to a MASSIVE temp drop today :cry: Don't know what to take of it really it wouldbe way too early for :witch: :cry: Nipples are still REALLY sensitive but I am so not as hopeful as I was :( Hopefully my temp will be really high tomorrow :) I am so forgetful since yesterday haha Icouldn't eve remembe where I got married for like 20 minutes it racked my brain haha! Hope all you lovely ladies are having a lovely day :hugs: xx


----------



## cossime

Hi Abby,
I bought mine off ebay (Australia) details are as follows:


20 x HIGHLY SENSITIVE Early *10mlU* Pregnancy Tests. ACCURATE & QUALITY
Brand New 

Fertility2Family brand is tried and tested, we sold over 400,000 tests within Australia last year alone.
(and close to 1million tests since opening) AUSTRALIAN SELLER

I paid $4.05 for mine BUT I am waiting to receive them (should be in the mail when I get home today) and I am yet to test (I'm going to start on Monday)

Foy mu Ovulation tests I used Forelife (I didn't like them) so I switched to clearblue digital (which are also cheaper to buy online via ebay) and I will do this in future if I'm not this month...Also, what is IC?

Congrats on the car Pammy!
And Lisa, I am still hopeful for you as well:) Stay positive!

xxx


https://lt1f.lilypie.com/hVSZp10.png


----------



## LLPM

So sorry Lisa! Be kind to yourself today...it really does suck! It will happen! How long have you been trying again? :hugs:

Thanks newbie, you're right! I really feel I ovulated earlier but I guess I won't know till AF shows! :sex: wasn't exactly well timed if I did only O 3days ago! Although the same happened the month I got pregnant with Maggie, got confused and only had sex 2 days before O as a one off and it worked, so you never know! :) 
Sorry your DH is a being a jerk! It is hard when they don't understand! 
But just so you all know not all babies scream all night long. Neither of my girls were big criers and both slept 8hours at night by 10weeks...I realise not everyone has that experience but having a newborn was a lot easier than I thought...a 3year old on the other hand...well that's a different matter! Lol I think people (especially guys!) think their lives are over once they have a baby, yeah things change but it's all about attitude, our kids have never stopped us doing anything. :)


----------



## lisamfr

LLPM said:


> So sorry Lisa! Be kind to yourself today...it really does suck! It will happen! How long have you been trying again? :hugs:
> 
> Thanks newbie, you're right! I really feel I ovulated earlier but I guess I won't know till AF shows! :sex: wasn't exactly well timed if I did only O 3days ago! Although the same happened the month I got pregnant with Maggie, got confused and only had sex 2 days before O as a one off and it worked, so you never know! :)
> Sorry your DH is a being a jerk! It is hard when they don't understand!
> But just so you all know not all babies scream all night long. Neither of my girls were big criers and both slept 8hours at night by 10weeks...I realise not everyone has that experience but having a newborn was a lot easier than I thought...a 3year old on the other hand...well that's a different matter! Lol I think people (especially guys!) think their lives are over once they have a baby, yeah things change but it's all about attitude, our kids have never stopped us doing anything. :)

Hi LLPM Next cycle will be out 6th which I know we can already say goodbye to. As we are going away to QLD and the first two days we are spending with the parents in-laws so it going to be a little hard to test my OPK and BDs. So I guess whats why I am a little extra pissed out this month.


----------



## Newbie32

hahahaha

I just read that and was like WTF??? I thought i had gone to a whole new level of crazy.....seriously - have people not got better things to do thank spam a TTC board??? I mean, this thread is pretty cool and all, and i cant blame people for desperately trying to find a way in, especially if they are 'waiting to try' as that poor bugger...but still!!!

Im so glad you girls agree with me. DH is on the silent treatment today (although good change he has put me on the same treatment as Ive not heard from him either :rofl:)

Abby i got mine from pregnancyshop.com.au :)

Lisa im so sorry it sounds like the witch has struck....I really hope if she has that this is the first day of your pregnancy hun xxx

My day has been pretty shit really. Running training courses for people on something that doesnt interest me - let alone them!!!

Great fun. Just as well i have my humour to keep them awake in the room because the material I am teaching them is boring as batshit!!!!

XXX


----------



## lisamfr

I agree with you my daughter was an angle she slept in the night too. From when be brought her home from hospital But I do think girl&#8217;s are easier than boys. A couple of ladies me my mothers group have their hands full with their little boys sleeping tho the night.


----------



## Newbie32

cossime said:


> Hi Abby,
> I bought mine off ebay (Australia) details are as follows:
> 
> 
> 20 x HIGHLY SENSITIVE Early *10mlU* Pregnancy Tests. ACCURATE & QUALITY
> Brand New
> 
> Fertility2Family brand is tried and tested, we sold over 400,000 tests within Australia last year alone.
> (and close to 1million tests since opening) AUSTRALIAN SELLER
> 
> I paid $4.05 for mine BUT I am waiting to receive them (should be in the mail when I get home today) and I am yet to test (I'm going to start on Monday)
> 
> Foy mu Ovulation tests I used Forelife (I didn't like them) so I switched to clearblue digital (which are also cheaper to buy online via ebay) and I will do this in future if I'm not this month...Also, what is IC?
> 
> Congrats on the car Pammy!
> And Lisa, I am still hopeful for you as well:) Stay positive!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> https://lt1f.lilypie.com/hVSZp10.png

PS, Cossime IC is 'internet cheapie' just like your tests!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

What to have for breakfast...

Well, there's egg and bacon,
egg sausage and bacon
Egg and spam
Egg, bacon and spam
Egg, bacon, sausage and spam
Spam, bacon, sausage and spam
Spam, egg, spam, spam, bacon and spam
Spam, sausage, spam, spam, spam, bacon, spam tomato and spam
Spam, spam, spam, egg and spam
Spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, baked beans, spam, spam, spam and spam.


----------



## Abby27

Do something really nice today Lisa, massage or something! hugs

Excellent thanks guys re IC advice! i shall see what i can purchase!
I should mention that DH is trying to redeem himself, it was a very small argy bargy
Nanna, i hope your DH redeems soon! 

im just back from accupuncture! yes im giving that a go this month too! it was my fourth session and the accupuncturist asked if AF had arrived, i said no, but not expected just yet (but he seemed encouraged?), and he wants me to call him if i get a BFP...i thought that was particularly cute. I suspect i am his first fertility patient, cause he moved appointments around from me, and charges me hardly anything. 

I started reading that SPAM and got myself rightly confused.


----------



## Melainey

You guys are so lucky with your little angels :happydance: I really hope we are all blessed like you ladies :hugs: Andas newbie said Lisa, if AF is here this is the first day of your Pregnancy :hugs: xx

I am so emotional again today ! I actually just cried at FRIENDS haha when phoebe got married :haha: It was suh a lovely wedding :rofl: haha


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh :flasher: so sweet that your mood is "in love"!!!! Tonight at dinner DH got home late (as always) and I had worked pretty hard (for me) at cooking an Italian dish, chicken scallopini, which is chicken with orzo (small pasta balls) and white wine sauce....he walked in and says 
DH: what's for dinner?
Me: chicken scallopini. (in a very grump tone)
DH: what's that?
Me: an Italian dish, chicken, pasta, and white wine sauce
......insert DH bathroom break and walk back into kitchen....possibly 5 min time span....
DH: opening lid on skillet, what's this, Mexican chicken and rice???
Me: what the [email protected]?! Since when do Mexican dishes consist of wine sauce and pasta?!?!??
DH: well it looks like rice....
Me: well you look like a stupid ass hole!!!!!



Bahahahaha :rofl:

I can see its funny now...then, not so much.... :shy:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl::Rofl 2woohoo spam spam spam spam
:jo: he'll get over it, good thing he's leaving to give him time to think about what an ass he was being!! 
abby- yours too, hopefully he comes right! 
i gotta say though, just imagine when me and OH go at it, two bitchy bitches both acting like pms'ing hormonal freaks, it can get ugly, :rofl::rofl: a lot of silent treatments, a lot of bitchy comments and alot of turning the light on, changing the alarm games :haha: 
lisa- sorry to hear that :witch: probably showed up :( :( so sad, but dont get too bummed about next month, relax and enjoy your holiday and de stress then get right back into it, and with your diet changes, your next time trying could be the one!!!! FX!!
angel- hope you werent too tired at school today and your kids were helpful and well behaved! 
lucy- yay for crosshairs!! bummer your not asfar as you thought, but yay nonetheless bc your in with a good chance!!! :woohoo:
melainey- still loving your symptoms, and your drop could be implantation! still thinking your duffers!! sounds too good not to be!! :headspin:

anyone i missed- sorry and all my love!!

afm- i went to the gym and talked to the boss lady, i was shocked she was still trying to figure out a way to get me able to work there, even though we have to wait 8 weeks, then i'm away for 5, then work til bub arrives, i was blown away and really happy, she was writing everything down, talking to the other lady in the creche, trying to see what they could work out, as of now, they are going to figure something out and try to get it approved by corporate, so my hopes are not high nor low, what will be will be.


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> You guys are so lucky with your little angels :happydance: I really hope we are all blessed like you ladies :hugs: Andas newbie said Lisa, if AF is here this is the first day of your Pregnancy :hugs: xx
> 
> I am so emotional again today ! I actually just cried at FRIENDS haha when phoebe got married :haha: It was suh a lovely wedding :rofl: haha

I am lucky, you're right. You will be too sweetheart - I was 39 before I got my first baby, it will happen eventually! xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Rosie_PA said:


> Oh :flasher: so sweet that your mood is "in love"!!!! Tonight at dinner DH got home late (as always) and I had worked pretty hard (for me) at cooking an Italian dish, chicken scallopini, which is chicken with orzo (small pasta balls) and white wine sauce....he walked in and says
> DH: what's for dinner?
> Me: chicken scallopini. (in a very grump tone)
> DH: what's that?
> Me: an Italian dish, chicken, pasta, and white wine sauce
> ......insert DH bathroom break and walk back into kitchen....possibly 5 min time span....
> DH: opening lid on skillet, what's this, Mexican chicken and rice???
> Me: what the [email protected]?! Since when do Mexican dishes consist of wine sauce and pasta?!?!??
> DH: well it looks like rice....
> Me: well you look like a stupid ass hole!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bahahahaha :rofl
> 
> I can see its funny now...then, not so much.... :shy:

Sounds delicious. Hope you didn't give him any and saved it for me!

(And now I really want that for tea.)


----------



## Rosie_PA

I truly debated giving his share to the dogs!!!!


----------



## Melainey

:rofl::rofl: Rosie cheeks that is too funny hahahahaha!! DH's don't have a bloody clue hey :winkwink: 

My DH is so clueless when it comes to most things (especially TTC haha) I said to him yesterday that I was sad that when he goes away that we won't have much of achance to make babies and he was like "no it's the opposite cause we can afford IVF" hahaha he is too cute, he already thinks that we need ivf already haha!! He also said "you're not ovulating now are you" haha I was like no babe we are waiting to see if I am pregant or not so we can try again next month ahaha!! He is just too cute sometimes and I think I prefare it like that because then he won't get himself stressed out as much :happydance:

2mums - Thank you I really hope so :happydance: I would be really pissed off with body for tricking like this ifnot haha!! We shall see tomorrow with temp :)

GREAT news about the job amber :) I really hope that they are trying to work it out for you :) Hope everything goes the way you want it to go :happydance: As for you and OH when arguing .... Oh my... I don't think I could handle all that estrogen flying around hahahaha!! x


----------



## Melainey

Thank you Amanda :hugs: And yeah you can ship all us some of DH's share heheheh :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

BAHAHAHAHA Rosiecheeks!!!! Too funny....well my mood today seems to be going from worse, to terrible...and thats without DH even in the same state!!!! I think im just overtired now since was such a late night last night with the tennis and then that rubbish bickering...

booooo....hope there is something good on foxtel tonight so i can curl up and just enjoy the peach and quiet with my puppies!!!

XX


----------



## lisamfr

Rosie_PA said:


> I truly debated giving his share to the dogs!!!!

hahaha


----------



## lisamfr

Thanks Ladies,
Sorry I am in a really bad mood. It doesn&#8217;t help that I am at work I feel like crap my noise is sooo blocked up. To top it off the two receptions are annoying me today. One has just come back from having four days off A/leave & had a doctor&#8217;s appointment at 12.30 pm today. So she let the office at 12pm. The other reception said I am taking lunch at 12.20pm she only came back at 1:30pm. I told my boss I feel like shit and it&#8217;s pointless me taking lunch at 1.30pm I might as well head home early and leave at 4pm. He to turn around and say we need you here in cause the reception which went to the doctors doesn&#8217;t return. Yeah no worries mate!! 

That sounds like a great idea Newbie might do the same.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Stole this from :flasher: but it pretty much sums us up!!!

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_d0806877efcef82a4fcf89be7b5cbeac.jpg


----------



## Newbie32

except maybe piece and quiet not peach and quiet???

Yeah today sucks lise. I seriously feel like a good chick flick and a solid cry are in order and very possibly on the cards! At least i know its not just a symptom post o - last month i was all teary like this at like 8-11 dpo!!! Now i know its just normal lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

rosie :rofl::rofl::rofl: your poor DH, loving that convo though!!! 

melainey- your symptoms sound just like mine, i am really hopeful for you this month!!!! i cried at everything, felt soo out of control!!! FX!!!!


----------



## lisamfr

rosie_pa said:


> stole this from :flasher: But it pretty much sums us up!!!
> 
> https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_d0806877efcef82a4fcf89be7b5cbeac.jpg

love it!


----------



## Melainey

:jo: and Lise sorry you are feeling so badly :cry: :hugs: Have a good cry and you will feel HEAPS better :happdydance: I haven't stopped all day and I love it :haha: You can't beat a good cry I reckon :rofl: 

And Yeah Rosie cheeks I reckon we are on somebody elses period :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

found this one the other day on Pinterest, seems like a good time to share :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







131941464053850724_ZE9G6fag_f.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Newbie32

well i dont know if i am, but i can guarantee you that my DH certainly is!


----------



## Melainey

hhahahahahahah :rofl::rofl: that is hilarious 2mums :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> found this one the other day on Pinterest, seems like a good time to share :rofl:

Ah shit, that's what I've got!


----------



## cossime

Thanks Newbie!!! I just reported that SPAMMER!


----------



## number2woohoo

Think I am going to have to go home. My facebook account is temporarily unavailable and has been for hours. I can't be expected to work in these conditions!


----------



## Newbie32

hahahahaha :rofl::rofl: number2!!!!!

The important thing tho, that you are forgetting, is that this page is still here!!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

bahahahahahaha!! Woohoo I think you should be compensated :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks Squigles - it is ridiculous eh? SO glad i have you girls to make me feel like i am not an unreasonable horrible cow!!!!!
> 
> (is it nasty that this morning, he had to get up at 5.15am to catch his flight, so i intentionally set my alarm for 5 am again just to wake him up earlier????)
> 
> Yes. Sometimes i act like a child, even though im an old :jo:

I would have done the opposite and not set an alarm & gone off at him when he woke me 15 mins earlier than I normally get up! lol If he thinks it's stupid that you go off about 15 mins....you could just say 'take a look at yourself buddy' lol



hi everyone! I'm just about to go home and catch up, more active than normal today, I think, so I will be on to say hi in a while!

xx


----------



## Abby27

Number 2 if i could "like" your comment on here i would!...try to fill that FB void


----------



## Newbie32

Yay!!!

See ya soon squigleypants :)


----------



## Melainey

Squigleypants :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Is that a new one??? 

I cant even keep up with myself!!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## lisamfr

I apologies in advance Quigley for some of the post your about to read above. Some of us are not having such a good day.


----------



## Melainey

:jo: I don't think so :haha: But I couldn't tell ya we all have so many Nickys! Hahahahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah i second that Lise - no question that nana :jo: has her cranky pants on today. Big time.

I will try better tomorrow!!!

LOL laineyloopfruit :) I like lots of nickys!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

:haha: Yeah Lise I have been very whiney today too :rofl: 

Oh too cute Oma :jo: Grumpybum :haha: (Oma is German for Nanna :haha: )


----------



## Newbie32

:) My step mother is dutch, and she likes to be called oma as well!

DH didnt know what a favour he was doing himself getting away from me today! Mind you it is all his fault of course.


----------



## Melainey

We have always called our grandparents Oma and Opa :) Even the Irish ones they love/d it :happydance:

Oh my Gosh - I am watching a movie (one of those low budget america ones that I LOVE :) ) and it is about this couple that ca't have babies :cry: And everyone is getting pregnant aroud them and it turns out they can't have children so they are getting ready to adopt! I havn't stopped crying since it has started! It is just so sad that some women are not able to have babies! :cry: I really wish I could stop crying but I can't :cry: Poor DH is gona get squeezed wheh he gets home ! :hugs:


----------



## number2woohoo

Once you actually HAVE a kid, that crying at silly movies thing never leaves you. 
I need tissues to watch tissue advertisements.
That one with the duck. Oh ya, that was from probably the 70's, in my youth. Where the toddler has a duckling.

Wonder how many ducklings they killed in the making of that ad.


----------



## Melainey

Oh I havealways been a sook haha Well since about 16 I suppose haha I cry at the trocaire ads and really any ad that's even remotely happy or sad hahaha

I dont think I know that ad :)


----------



## Pammy31

Hey girls.... Hugs for all the grumpy bums!! I pick up my brand new Jeep on Saturday and Peter's Ipad 3 just turned up too!!


----------



## Abby27

I cried watching an episode of Jnr Jepardy (the american show where the answer is a question). Its actually the only episode ive ever watched.... I identified with this one little girl...and she was SO losing...but in the end she bet all her money on the right answer, and the smart kid bet all his on the wrong answer....well her little face when she won was so priceless that i just balled my eyes out. DH looked at me with a WTF expression (as did the dog)


----------



## number2woohoo

That is very cool Pammy. Fast delivery too! We just got a CX5, it's so nice having a brand newie.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh dear....just got the most ridiculously dark opk...I got positives yesterday and this morning, but this afternoon one is ooc...

Me thinks me might have missed it this month!! Yesterday temp must have been a dud? Cm is more creamy today tho....grrrrrrrrrrr I can't figure it out!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Well when did you... there's just no polite way to ask that. 
You know his little swimmers can last a while don't you. 
Last time I got pregnant I had only DTD on CD8 - couldn't believe they stuck around long enough. 
xo


----------



## Abby27

Newbie did you BD the night before last? cause you could still have a shot...ive heard of much more unlikely scenarios working out. In fact isnt that what is recommended for conceiving a girl?


----------



## Melainey

Yeah Nanna, spermies can live up to 5days so I have heard! :happydance: So I think you should be ok :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Hmmm ... Thanks girls, I'm a bit doom and gloom today...

Last bd was Night before last....but if his swimmers are anything like his attitude then they probably suck today as well!!!!

This cycle may end up a who knows!!!

You guys are ace! Xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

(huggles)


----------



## Newbie32

Xxx aw sanks xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Newbie wasn't it yesterday you said you weren't so focussed on being UTD cos of the holiday plans and all? Look at it this way, you're just giving DH time to store up a good fresh supply of swimmers. I suggest when DH comes back, a good case of teasing/blue balls would be a fun way to pay him back for his 'tude!


----------



## Pammy31

Maddy I like your thinking... suffer for fun.




https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies! I missed you all again today - was absolutely exhausted in my break today so jst sat on the lounge in the staff room and had a little snooze -sorry for not logging on - if I didn't snooze I wouldn't have made it thru the arvo!

Nana you DH is being a total douche! Hopefully he'll return in a much better mood!

Lisa I really hope that the witch stays away - hopefully the bfn was just a false neg!

Melainey you are totally duffered!!! Can't wait to hear that bfp news!

Woohoo - lol at spam!

Hi to everyone else :) hope your evenings are very pleasant! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Loop are you going to katoomba women's convention for your girly weekend away? If so maybe we can meet in person cos I'll be there too!


----------



## LLPM

Pauls_angel said:


> Loop are you going to katoomba women's convention for your girly weekend away? If so maybe we can meet in person cos I'll be there too!

YES!! I will be there! Would love to meet in person, where are you staying? I'll PM you my number!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay! I'm staying at the Waldorf in leura with my mum :)


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Angel, sorry to say but I am CD1 the witch has shown her face.


----------



## LLPM

That's so cool... I did wonder if you were going! I guess if people ask we can just say we have mutual friends! :) we won't be there till the Saturday morning but will hang around til the end!


----------



## Pauls_angel

We are going up on Saturday too :) we do have mutual friends so we are covered there!

Lisa sorry to hear that the witch arrived :cry: I'm such a slacker and haven't updated the front page for ages! Sorry!


----------



## Maddy40

lisamfr said:


> Hi Angel, sorry to say but I am CD1 the witch has shown her face.

Sorry Lisa. :nope:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lisa :sad: 
angel and lucy- excited that you two are going to meet, sounds like you have a fun weekend planned too. 
angel- hope tomorrow goes by quickly and smoothly and you can get back to relaxing on the weekend! 
melainey when are you going to POAS :loo:


----------



## Melainey

WOW great that you girlies are meeting in person :) I would so love to meet you ladies in person, Hopefully one day :happydance: 

Lisa - Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

2mums - I have secretly been testing hahahahahaa I know that I could not possibly get a bfp this early but I tested yesterday hahaha But I think I will test tomorrow ! x


----------



## Melainey

Squigley bum I can see you down there :hugs: 

Oh and I forgot to say 2mums - Will only really test tomorrow if my temp goes back up :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey- sounds good to me, i'm hopeful that with your symptoms, although early, but not judging bc no matter what anyone says i had some weird stuff happening 4-9dpo, so still thinking thats an implantation dip and yay for testing!!!! can't wait to see your temp tomorrow!!!


----------



## Melainey

Thank you :) I hear ya on that one too! When I was preggers the last time I didn't find out until 8 weeks but I knew in my heart that I was cause I got baaaddddd symptoms really early on but was in denile haha! I thought I had my glandular fever come back because I was that bad! :haha: I will go to bed pretty early tonight so I can check my temp hehe! I think I have turned into obsessive Nanna :jo: This month :rofl: How is your little bean doing? Not causing you too much grief I hope? :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girlies!!! Sorry it took me so long to get back on here today, DH & I had some quality time...we've been fighting a fair bit lately, and we finally talked it out and we are besties again, It's amazing what a good feeling it is to make up...like you didn't even realise how bad it was feeling to be fighting!!

Anyway, back now!

Sorry to hear everyone is feeling crappy today! :( poor things! I'm thinking of you all!!!

Melainey - mega baby brain....can't remember where you got married!?! hahaha so funny! And I wouldn't be worried about your temp dip babe, don't take individual temperaters into account, it's the trend over time, and it's still way above your coverline!! :)

LLPM & Angel, will be awesome to meet! woo hoo!!

Lisa - sorry for that bitch the witch!

can't remember anything else cos I have baby brain too. lol 
x
xx
x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

we're good, been getting some nauseas but not been sick yet, so no complaints, still having weird ass dreams, sleeping alot, running hot but no temp, and :holly: out of control, sooo freaking massive/full!!! next scan in two weeks to check on cyst and stuff, so just staying positive til then! 
I'm just so freaking excited for yours and more :bfp:s in here!!! So overdue!!!!! and statistically speaking we should have a few!! :headspin::headspin:


----------



## Melainey

Ahh theres my little petal :happydance:

Sorry that you and DH were fighting so much :cry: Really glad that you made up :hugs: Not nice to be fighting with your best friend :kiss:

x


----------



## Melainey

2mums - Awwwww yay :) So happy that it is all working out for you and I cannot wait till your next scan :happydance: Can't wait to see some more pics of your handsome little bean :hugs: I know we haven't had a BFP since yours hey? Well overdue for at least another 2 hehehe xx


----------



## number2woohoo

We are, aren't we. I'd best go do my part - haven't had a temp spike yet, so you know what I'll be doing! Lol! Night :) x


----------



## ginny83

M2Q - glad you and DH made up :) I hate fighting with DF, but usually one of us caves in to end it and get back on good terms, then we almost argue over who's more sorry haha

LLPM & Angel - that's so exciting that you'll be able to meet! 

2mums - when's your due date again?

Lisa - sorry AF turned up :(

hi to everyone else! I've been reading along today, but just haven't had a chance to post and nw I've forgotten everything I was going to say!!

We're visiting our new house tomorrow to see how it's coming along. The painting should be finished and I think they'll start doing the cabinets soon. I'll try and post some pics of it up as I'm quite excited about it!

Also, my doppler arrived the other day and I've been able to find the baby's heartbeat a couple of times! Today it took me ages to find which freaked me out a bit, so maybe I shouldn't use it everyday.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2 mums - yay! I love the updates, it makes me feel like a proud mother - my little girls are taking care of their little bean so well! hehe

Laineypop - yeah, it does suck, we're all good now, so it's good! We're generally pretty good at talking things out....always have been. We were sort of forced into it early, and it's the best thing ever! We usually get cranky at eachother and walk away, have some silent treatment...i'll be crabby at him, he'll try & pretend nothings wrong in hope that I'll drop it, and then we come back and talk about it and it's always like a weight lifts. The best thing is that we never say nasty things to each other when fighting, it's always about what's actually going on......but that may come in the future! lol (hopefully not)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Night number 2! enjoy! ;) sweet dreams (not as sweet as Lainey's though! lol)

Ginny - so excited for the heartbeat and for your new house! yay! Yeah, we are similar when we fight. Always say i love you before sleep, even if the fight carries on over the next day. lol


----------



## Melainey

You go get some action number2 hehe :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:

:hi: Ginny :) Glad that your house is coming along and that you found the heartbeat :hugs:

Squigles - I know what you mean, Me and DH fight ALL the time but to be honest I think that couples should row every now and again cause it shows you care :) And I think I just like a fight every now and again hahahaha!! Sometimes I do say things that I don't mean but I think it's cause I get so frustrated that he is not taking me serious so I try to scare him haha Is that terrible?

xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Not terrible at all! I think threats keep them in line! lol This afternoon when I got home and told him I was still cranky, after he thought about it, he came in and said sorry and I told him that every time he does it I think to myself 'next time I'm gonna flip my lid', and I never do, and it always happens again. he said 'oh and you did this time'. I said 'No, I HAVEN'T flipped my lid yet...next time I will though, so don't do it again!!!' lol he was like oh shit...he told me he was scared of me when I was like this, I said 'good - you should be!' haha


----------



## Melainey

Bahahahahaha I think it's a good thing when your DH/OH is scared of you a little haha reckon Daniel is a little scared of me :) But he knows I would never do anythng to hurt him or jeopardise our relationship and he would never do the same thankfully :) :happydance: But I do keep him in line :rofl: I'm like the antichrist sometimes :winkwink:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

2woohoo- get it girl!!! :sex::sex::sex::sex: make them babies!!!

ginny- they've dated me diff at all the scans, so april 9-11th ish, :haha: You?? So excited you found the heartbeat at home!! Our doppler came too, but scared to use it bc I think its way to early for us to hear anything. 

mum2Q- thanks, taking good care for you! :haha: you and DH fight well, if that makes sense, lol. 

melainey- you crack me up, i feel bad for poor daniel, but then again, i dont bc he amazing you!! and he can put up with your crazy!! :haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha, I totally agree - I wear my bitch badge often, but he knows I always do what's right for us, so he just goes with it.

I'm off to bed ladies! You all sleep well and we will wake up to high temps and being 1 day closer to the next BFP! who is first to test?!!?!

sweet dreams!

ps - Laineypop - You have to tell us when you test again!!!xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hehe Lainey you sound like a feisty little one! Love it!

Shell glad you worked things out with you man :)

:hi: Ginny and amber!

Morning sweet Rosie cheeks!

I'm heading to be now - big day tomorrow - final inspection before we move out on the weekend so early morning to wash the floors before work!

Have a lovely evening! Night night! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ps praying for a high temp for you in the morning Laineypop and a bfp by the end of the weekend! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

g'night angel, good luck with the inspection, exciting times!!!! have a good friday

nighty night to everyone else too :sleep:

edit: wondering if :jo:s DH survived the night or is she out cycling to the ocean with a huge body sized garbage bag in her basket :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

hahahah 2mums you crack me up hahaha!! Goodnight darlin :) x

Goodnight ladies, i'm off to bed too :)

Morning Rosie cheeks :flasher:

xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Is it a full moon?? This week has given most of us a hard time. But for u girls when u wake up it's Friday and well my thur is nearly over. So hopefully a new day wil bring more peace and happiness. Sleep well


----------



## Rosie_PA

Morning ladies!!

Sweet angel, almost PMSL when you said douche, I call my DH a douch on a daily basis, it's become his nicky!!! Bahahahahah

2mums- give the Doppler a go, look for the heart beat down behind your pubic bone, it will be super low this early but you may hear it!!!

Laineypop- love you FB pics, I :coolio: them hourly and lol!! Your chart looks great! Fx'd!!!

Hope everyone has a great Friday! Xoxoxo :flower:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ok did some research and I was right - *ITS A BLUE MOON*!!! which is even worse. A blue moon happens when there is a full moon twice in a month. Only happens every 2 years so that is where the expression "once in a blue moon" comes from. I guess it could be lucky and we can all have BFP under the blue moon or it explains why everyone is having a pretty shitty week and fighting with our others halfs and bosses!! 

So there we go. That explains it all. :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Blue moon, craziness!!!


----------



## Abby27

Good Morning Ladies! how are we all today? Happy Friday to those who are on Friday!
I had myself an awful night. Im 10dpo, CD 30, so AF actually due today, but being 10DPO waiting for her on Sunday. 
no AF pre pimple yet so that is something, normally have that now-ish.

Last night VIVID awful scary dreams about murderers attacking me (actually it was my sister going postal...very frightening). ALSO All through the night i was up needing to wee! i always get up once for a midnight wee...well i wake up and do one so i dont think about it. but this was every hour or so. and not like a UTI where i need to go but cant...this was a nice full bladder wee....but i havent had anything to drink since at least 7.30pm! ??? so where could the wee come from!? 
so this morning im tired and cranky...had a temp increase to 36.60 (its been about 36.48 ish this week, and before Ov about 36.02), but because i didnt sleep well im not sure its at all accurate....and as ive mentioned not really charting this month. 
Any way today is suppose to be my day off, but for various crap related reasons i have to work....so im facing a crapola day...hope it improves. hope all of those are duffers signs, otherwise it was just a crap night.

will catch up on reading posts at work
xo


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Ah Abby sorry to hear of Ur night. Blue moon I tell ya!! Explains everything. Hope Ur day improves! It's nearly the weekend! 

Well girls I am off to bed. Paralympics finished for the night. Great for aust won lots of medals on day 1. But hope you all have a wonderful day. :flower:


----------



## Lisasmith

Lisa - sorry about af showing her face :( 

Blue moon huh! That explains the moodiness in my house ;)

:bfn: at 8-9 dpo and I think I'm out this month unless I get a temp rise tomorrow. I think my prenatals have been causing my symptoms. We'll see. I won't be too gutted, I would like to chart for a whole month to see what's normal for me. 

Have a great day everyone! It's almost the weekend :D


----------



## Rosie_PA

Abby27 said:


> Good Morning Ladies! how are we all today? Happy Friday to those who are on Friday!
> I had myself an awful night. Im 10dpo, CD 30, so AF actually due today, but being 10DPO waiting for her on Sunday.
> no AF pre pimple yet so that is something, normally have that now-ish.
> 
> Last night VIVID awful scary dreams about murderers attacking me (actually it was my sister going postal...very frightening). ALSO All through the night i was up needing to wee! i always get up once for a midnight wee...well i wake up and do one so i dont think about it. but this was every hour or so. and not like a UTI where i need to go but cant...this was a nice full bladder wee....but i havent had anything to drink since at least 7.30pm! ??? so where could the wee come from!?
> so this morning im tired and cranky...had a temp increase to 36.60 (its been about 36.48 ish this week, and before Ov about 36.02), but because i didnt sleep well im not sure its at all accurate....and as ive mentioned not really charting this month.
> Any way today is suppose to be my day off, but for various crap related reasons i have to work....so im facing a crapola day...hope it improves. hope all of those are duffers signs, otherwise it was just a crap night.
> 
> will catch up on reading posts at work
> xo


Abby, those are all early preggy symptoms! When are you going to :test:????


----------



## Abby27

thanks Rosie...really? i hope so! im feeling so flat and tired right now (from not sleeping well, being at work when i should be at home) that i think a BFN would push me over the edge (well...not literally). SO....if i can wait till after the weekend then that would be great. im usually a 12 day lp so if i can make it through Sunday then i think im in with a shot. TMI: i usually get brown goo between 10 DPO and AF....so far no brown goo, but the day is very young!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Good luck!!! I'll keep my Fx'd for a :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yay! Abby is going to be our next BFP!! and then Smithy will follow! And then everyone else! lol

have a great day!

off to the RTA...what a great start to the day..... :(


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> yay! Abby is going to be our next BFP!! and then Smithy will follow! And then everyone else! lol
> 
> have a great day!
> 
> off to the RTA...what a great start to the day..... :(

Oh, I do hope you're right! Have fun at the rta


----------



## Abby27

Oh i hope you are right to! i could so handle my current tired cranky mood if it was duffer related.


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :)

Blue moon huh Kiwi :) That would explain why I have been so crazy haha!! 

Abby you are sooooo duffers :happydance: Smithy you too :happydance:

My sweet Rosie cheeks :hugs: :flasher::holly: I like having fb stalkers :happydance:

squiglepants - enjoy the rta :hugs: 

I think I am out this month ladies :cry: Had a temp rise but all my 'symptoms' are gone this morning :cry: Boobs are not sore anymore and I am not even tired anymore (hense the fact that I am up this early haha!!) :cry: Boo hoo :( Will just have to try soy iso next month :cry: 

x


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Blue moon huh Kiwi :) That would explain why I have been so crazy haha!!
> 
> Abby you are sooooo duffers :happydance: Smithy you too :happydance:
> 
> My sweet Rosie cheeks :hugs: :flasher::holly: I like having fb stalkers :happydance:
> 
> squiglepants - enjoy the rta :hugs:
> 
> I think I am out this month ladies :cry: Had a temp rise but all my 'symptoms' are gone this morning :cry: Boobs are not sore anymore and I am not even tired anymore (hense the fact that I am up this early haha!!) :cry: Boo hoo :( Will just have to try soy iso next month :cry:
> 
> x

I am
Symptomless too! My boobs and nipples are dead to me, joys of breast feeding lol! Edit.. I do have snot like cm.. Lovely!


----------



## Abby27

Symptoms shimptoms! a lady in my running group said that at 6 week duffers she had no symptoms (with twins!!!)...so Melainey you are always in with a shot.


----------



## Melainey

Hopefully ladies :) When I was preggers with my m/c I had terrib;e symptoms! And the last few days looked promising but nothing now! Hopefully i'm still in :)


----------



## number2woohoo

I had NO symptoms with Harrison, till he started kicking me from the inside. And possibly biting me, I dunno, it did get squeezy in there I suppose. So you're not out love.

Blue moon - that may go some way to explaining the last week!


----------



## cossime

Morning all! Wow, Abby I think you are showing VERY positive signs!!! I was feeling my boobs all last night and NOTHING (DH thought I was keen haha ;) ) It's as though I'm hoping that they're sore!!!
Hi Kiwi and Rosie, what's a blue moon (apart from stating the obvious!)??
Lisa I'm so sorry AF arrived:( Hope you're feeling better today xxx
Squigglepants, what's RTA? I must have missed something!
Melainey it's not over til the aunty freakin flow arrives!!!
Lisa smith: me too:( Symptomless and desperate! My stupis fertilityfriend app says I should't do a HPT until the 13th wtf?? That's way too far away!!! HELPPPPPP!


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: biting you ... I love it hahaha


----------



## number2woohoo

seriously, I was sure he was going to be born with teeth, lol. 

Cossime, nobody listens to FF regarding when to test ;)


----------



## Rosie_PA

cossime said:


> Morning all! Wow, Abby I think you are showing VERY positive signs!!! I was feeling my boobs all last night and NOTHING (DH thought I was keen haha ;) ) It's as though I'm hoping that they're sore!!!
> Hi Kiwi and Rosie, what's a blue moon (apart from stating the obvious!)??
> Lisa I'm so sorry AF arrived:( Hope you're feeling better today xxx
> Squigglepants, what's RTA? I must have missed something!
> Melainey it's not over til the aunty freakin flow arrives!!!
> Lisa smith: me too:( Symptomless and desperate! My stupis fertilityfriend app says I should't do a HPT until the 13th wtf?? That's way too far away!!! HELPPPPPP!


How many days past o are you?


----------



## cossime

Good cos I'm starting to use my IC on Monday!!! (I'll be 9DPO) I should probably wait until Thursday (12DPO) seeing that I didn't o until CD18 BUT I have 20 tests, might as well use them!!!!
Technical question to anyone...how do I upload my chart? I've only been temping this month so would like to get some opinions...
Can't believe ho freakin crazy I am going!! With my 1st, we just BD'd and BOOM, he was there 1st go:) Now I'm temping, OPK'ing, symptom spotting (aka constantly squeezing my boobs!) and buying IC off ebay!!! What has my world come too???? Did I mention I completed my PhD in female reproduction last year?? Go figure!


----------



## cossime

How many days past o are you?[/QUOTE]

Hi Rosie, I'm currently 6DPO (ovulated on CD18)...:shrug:


----------



## number2woohoo

cossime said:


> Good cos I'm starting to use my IC on Monday!!! (I'll be 9DPO) I should probably wait until Thursday (12DPO) seeing that I didn't o until CD18 BUT I have 20 tests, might as well use them!!!!
> Technical question to anyone...how do I upload my chart? I've only been temping this month so would like to get some opinions...
> Can't believe ho freakin crazy I am going!! With my 1st, we just BD'd and BOOM, he was there 1st go:) Now I'm temping, OPK'ing, symptom spotting (aka constantly squeezing my boobs!) and buying IC off ebay!!! What has my world come too???? Did I mention I completed my PhD in female reproduction last year?? Go figure!

go to the Sharing menu - you'll see it at the top menubar. 
Find the Thumbnail code for message boards. 
Add it to the ticker in your B&B settings.
If you need more sensible instructions just say... this is sounding more and more garbled!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Girls

Going to keep this brief as I am not well today :( Have spent the better part of this morning driving the porcelain bus....not sure if its something i ate or a bug :(

Hope you all have a great day, i'll pop in and out when i can xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Going to keep this brief as I am not well today :( Have spent the better part of this morning driving the porcelain bus....not sure if its something i ate or a bug :(
> 
> Hope you all have a great day, i'll pop in and out when i can xx

Get better!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Going to keep this brief as I am not well today :( Have spent the better part of this morning driving the porcelain bus....not sure if its something i ate or a bug :(
> 
> Hope you all have a great day, i'll pop in and out when i can xx

Feel better soon. Hope your hubby hasn't poisoned you for being rude enough to ride a bike too early in the morning.


----------



## LLPM

Melainey you are totally not out! Your chart looks good!! Don't worry about symptoms, Like number2 I didn't have ANY symptoms at all with either pregnancy until I could feel them moving (18weeks with poppy & 14weeks with Maggie!) but I genuinely never felt queasy, achey, sore boobs, didn't get fat feet or anything! So don't stress just yet, also every pregnancy is different...my friend had THE WORST sickness ever with her 1st little girl and was so scared of being pregnant again and she had no symptoms at all with her 2nd girl! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

cossime said:


> How many days past o are you?




cossime said:


> Hi Rosie, I'm currently 6DPO (ovulated on CD18)...:shrug:


That's when I o'd!! We are on the same schedule!!!:thumbup:


----------



## cossime

Rosie_PA said:


> cossime said:
> 
> 
> How many days past o are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cossime said:
> 
> 
> Hi Rosie, I'm currently 6DPO (ovulated on CD18)...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's when I o'd!! We are on the same schedule!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Serious?? OMG when I get this chart thing working we can compare charts!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Yay!!! Can't wait!!!! :flower:


----------



## Newbie32

PS ladies, after all of my tantrums yesterday, DH changed his travel plans so he is coming back tonight (and yes, he was a very sorry boy last night!!!)

I actually feel like i have o pains...so maybe the spike the other day was just a random one and todays was the real deal....who knows - i am going to have no idea when to expect AF this cycle!

Cant see a lot of BD happening tonight tho may try between ralph breaks!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

:sick::sex:


Newbie32 said:


> PS ladies, after all of my tantrums yesterday, DH changed his travel plans so he is coming back tonight (and yes, he was a very sorry boy last night!!!)
> 
> I actually feel like i have o pains...so maybe the spike the other day was just a random one and todays was the real deal....who knows - i am going to have no idea when to expect AF this cycle!
> 
> Cant see a lot of BD happening tonight tho may try between ralph breaks!!!!


Yay! Good DH!!!! Poor ol :jo:.....:sick: :sex: repeat....:sick: :sex: repeat...:sick: :sex: repeat...:sick: :sex: repeat...:sick: :sex: repeat...


----------



## Newbie32

lol rosiecheeks....might be more like 

:sick::sex::sick: tho!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> PS ladies, after all of my tantrums yesterday, DH changed his travel plans so he is coming back tonight (and yes, he was a very sorry boy last night!!!)
> 
> I actually feel like i have o pains...so maybe the spike the other day was just a random one and todays was the real deal....who knows - i am going to have no idea when to expect AF this cycle!
> 
> Cant see a lot of BD happening tonight tho may try between ralph breaks!!!!

Aww bless! 
Here's my advice for tonight. 
Get some ginger ale into you. Sip it slowly. It'l help with the nausea. 
Also, get him all excited beforehand, so it doesn't last long, so you can go be sick right after if need be bahaha.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks number2 xx I think you might be onto something with the speedy :sex:!!!

Ginger ale eh? I cant keep water down at the moment but maybe i am drinking it too quickly...after i lose the stuff i just drank i might duck across to the shops

Cant remember the last time i ralphed so much! it is quite disgusting.


----------



## number2woohoo

yeah ginger is a great natural nausea remedy. Perhaps it is why I didn't get morning sickness when preggo - I switched from copious amounts of beer to copious amounts of ginger ale. 
There's also a pressure point on your wrist. I'll find a link to describe it....


----------



## number2woohoo

https://www.wikihow.com/Stop-Nausea-With-Acupressure
that describes it pretty well. 
It is a point 2 or 3 fingers down from the crease at your wrist, betweem two tendons. 
If you've ever used Sea Bands when sailing you'd know where I meant. It may be only me that likes heading out in the middle of the ocean though :)


----------



## Pammy31

Hello girls!! I enjoyed last night... DH and I now have the house to ourselves and my :sex: noises were louder :blush: but we are less stressed and I am hoping that this is our month. fx'ed that this agnus castus makes my cycle shorter and O'v earlier!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## number2woohoo

dang nabbit! I didn't even get an interview for the job I applied for. Man. I actually was applying for something a small step down from my current job, so have no idea why I wouldn't have been selected for interview. :(


----------



## Pammy31

number2woohoo said:


> dang nabbit! I didn't even get an interview for the job I applied for. Man. I actually was applying for something a small step down from my current job, so have no idea why I wouldn't have been selected for interview. :(

Think of it as a blessing... you should look for ones more suited to you. Maybe you were to overqualified?


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks number2, am loaded up with ginger ale now! Trying to drink slowly...

How long as the role been advertised? Maybe it had already filled by the time you applied?


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks number2, am loaded up with ginger ale now! Trying to drink slowly...
> 
> How long as the role been advertised? Maybe it had already filled by the time you applied?

mm. was only online for a week - i applied during that week it was up and was surprised it was taken off seek after 5 days only. 
maybe an internal person got it because I really thought it was written for me, so don't think there was anything more I could have done!


----------



## Maddy40

Ah Number2 you were probably overqualified. You were just too good for them :)

Newbie hope you feel better.

Melainey with my BFP I had no symptoms at all until 7 weeks.

See you later ladies, working night shift tonight so I will read everything then :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Who was talking about having milk or colostrum being produced? Heard someone today talking about a friend who had that and it was a hormonal imbalance that kept her from concieving. Saw her OB/GYN and they sorted it out and she concieved within 3 months after that. Thought it might be worth mentioning in case it is the same thing, so whoever it was (sorry - busy rushed day here!) can think about seeing a OB/GYN rather than a GP.


----------



## cossime

number2woohoo said:


> cossime said:
> 
> 
> Good cos I'm starting to use my IC on Monday!!! (I'll be 9DPO) I should probably wait until Thursday (12DPO) seeing that I didn't o until CD18 BUT I have 20 tests, might as well use them!!!!
> Technical question to anyone...how do I upload my chart? I've only been temping this month so would like to get some opinions...
> Can't believe ho freakin crazy I am going!! With my 1st, we just BD'd and BOOM, he was there 1st go:) Now I'm temping, OPK'ing, symptom spotting (aka constantly squeezing my boobs!) and buying IC off ebay!!! What has my world come too???? Did I mention I completed my PhD in female reproduction last year?? Go figure!
> 
> go to the Sharing menu - you'll see it at the top menubar.
> Find the Thumbnail code for message boards.
> Add it to the ticker in your B&B settings.
> If you need more sensible instructions just say... this is sounding more and more garbled!Click to expand...

Number 2 I'm confused??? More help please? I can't seem to find the 'sharing' menu???:wacko:


----------



## number2woohoo

don't look at the menu along the left - look at the options along the top of the window. Do you see the sharing button? Click on it, select "Get Code". Copy the code next to bbCode Code Message Board Chart Thumbnail. Go to your B&B User CP. Click on Edit Signature. Paste the code in there and save. Now try it.


----------



## cossime

number2woohoo said:


> don't look at the menu along the left - look at the options along the top of the window. Do you see the sharing button? Click on it, select "Get Code". Copy the code next to bbCode Code Message Board Chart Thumbnail. Go to your B&B User CP. Click on Edit Signature. Paste the code in there and save. Now try it.

Now I've got the bandaid ticker but not the chart??


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :)

:jo: Nanne I'm so sorry you feel so ill :( Hope you have a swift recovery :) Glad DH realised he was a dick and you are gona have Sweet (swift) :sex: tonight hehehe you go catch that eggy! 

Number2 I think it was Lucy that had the leakage problem :) x

I can't remember anything else I just read (multitasking haha) 

But I hav a question about evaps babes :) 

So I went back to my test after about 2 hours (cause I fell asleep haha) and there was a very very very very very faint second line! But it was pink? So my question is an evaps be pink??? I don't want to get excited cause I took another test and it was negative but ya know here's hoping :) 

x


----------



## Melainey

The picture is terrible ....

You may not be able to see anything cause I had to resize it but it is defo there in real life hahaha!!!




On another note... My friend, who I though abandoned me, Is trying to get me a job at her place :) SOoooooo happy :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 127.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> The picture is terrible ....
> 
> You may not be able to see anything cause I had to resize it but it is defo there in real life hahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note... My friend, who I though abandoned me, Is trying to get me a job at her place :) SOoooooo happy :happydance:


Laineypop!!!!!! I definitely see the line!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

On phone right now - shall have to look at that picture when I get back to my desk. But oh how I hope it is what you want it to be!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm calling that a :bfp:!!!!!
This calls for a party!!!! (flasher style!!!)
:flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::holly:


----------



## Melainey

Oh how I hope so you guys :) Only taken us 13months hahahahaha :rofl: But I am not getting my hopes up cause I am only 9DPO and there is a possibility that it is an evap haha But my 2 mediums/psychics did say I would be hehehehe I willjoin you in the flasher dance :flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::holly::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher: xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

What did your psychics say?!?? That you would be duffers this month????? I'm so intrigued by this!!!


----------



## Melainey

They said that I would be duffers within the next six months (which was about 2 months ago :) ) hehehe I mean I am not taking their word for it but one of the ladies helped me through a very tough time and got me out of a rut so ....


----------



## Rosie_PA

That is crazy!!!! I am so happy for you !!!!!! Xoxoxo

I'm going to be too excited to sleep!!!! I say go buy a first response early result just to be 100%, but the again it may be the POAS addict in me!!!! 

Congrats again!!!!!!! Xoxoxo


Night night ladies!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha I am an addict too :haha: Goodnight Rosie cheeks And hopefully tomorrow I will know for sure :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

rosie- i think i found the heartbeat, heard it, (assume it wasnt mine bc when i moved it a little bit it was gone) but the numbers that were coming up were super low, between 90-120, google said it should be like 150 this week?!?
kiwi- i read it was a blue moon too, i hope it brings us some :bfp:s!!! 
abby- sounds like good duffers symptoms to me!!! :) 
melainey- you are not out!! I will PM you something!! I am still very very hopeful for you!!! 
:jo: so sorry your sick. have some plain crackers and lemonade, or like 2woohoo said ginger ale works grea too, but sip slowly, use a straw if it helps! And doing it doggy works well for your current position in the bathroom :rofl: catch that eggy!!!! 
ok now im caught up, pretty sure most of that can be disregarded, :haha: 
melainey- go get a early response, use concentrated urine this evening with a IC and use the FRER in the morning!!! :headspin::headspin: :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Melainey

:haha: Thank you 2mums :) I really hope that it is ! I will get hubby to get me a first response on his way home from work hehe! Will I not drink heaps? Is that the trick to concentrated Urine? 

Glad that you heard the heartbeat :) That must have been so nice to know that your little one is all good :) xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yeah pee now then dont drink anything and hold on as long as you can, TMI- i pee'd into a cup, and would catch some, let some in the loo catch some let some in the loo etc until i was done pee'ing so i made sure i got all the good urine, not old/new/otherwise, just an idea :haha: :loo:


----------



## LLPM

Oooh I do hope it's your turn lainey!! So exciting...I definitely see the line & evaps generally aren't pink (they are more like a grey shadow!!) yay!! Get a FRER, but of I were you I'd wait til tomorrow! I know that's torture but at least in the morning you'll get a true result!! :) totally up to you though of course!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i sorta agree with lucy, but i couldnt wait and did one in the afternoon, it def was faint, but it gave me peace of mind that i would def get a bfp in the morning, but to be safe and avoid disappointment you could wait til morning. like she said, up to you, but waiting sucks and is so hard :haha: no matter when you pee, i think it will be a :bfp: 
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Abby27

Oh YAAY Melainey!!! i am so excited for you!


----------



## number2woohoo

cossime said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> don't look at the menu along the left - look at the options along the top of the window. Do you see the sharing button? Click on it, select "Get Code". Copy the code next to bbCode Code Message Board Chart Thumbnail. Go to your B&B User CP. Click on Edit Signature. Paste the code in there and save. Now try it.
> 
> Now I've got the bandaid ticker but not the chart??Click to expand...

so you just copied the wrong code. 
you want the one underneath "Chart Thumbnail"


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey I do see a line, hard to say anything about evaps since I know not what they might be. As far as I ever knew, a faint positive is still a positive. Good for you, chick. :)


----------



## number2woohoo

PS If you do get confirmation you should tell your husband by buying him a fathers day card for Sunday, and putting the test in it! :D


----------



## cossime

OMG this is so exciting!!!! Melainey I definitely see a line!!! Sending you nothing but positivity!!&#128538;&#128538;&#128538;&#128538;&#128538;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Pammy31

It looks like a BFP to me Melainey!! keep us posted.


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

Thank you so much ladies :) Oh how I hope that this is it, But again I am trying not to get too excited hahaha! (sooo hard by the way :haha: ) I will wait until tomorrow I think :) (well in theory I will hahahaha) If I don't cave...

Amanda that is a GREAT idea if I am :) Would be sooooo amazing to see his face :) He was so cute the other day.. He said to me when I was sad... He said "you know Elaine, In a way we already are parents because we had a m/c" it was just the cutest little thing to come from his mouth and made me love him sooo much more which I didn't think was possible :) This would absolutely make our lives right now so I really hope it's not an evap hahahah!!

x


----------



## Newbie32

So glad I dragged my head out of the toilet now, laineyplop you've done it!

I've got the same looking ic's and I've never seen an evap....or any other sort of second line!!

Woooooohooooooo that is awesome Hun xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Just looked again and that's deffo bfp! Always gonna be very feint at 9dpo!!!

X


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Nanna :jo: even if it is I won't be happy until I get it all confirmed by u/s and bloods haha Just after last time I was so devastated (and had already told everyone and then lost it) that I just want to be sure this time around :) But yeah I haven't seen an evap on any of my others but ya never know hahaah! :hugs: x

Oh and Nanna - Did you get the Ginger? I hate ginger but it is sooooooooo good for sickness :) If you don't like the drink get the bikkys :) xxx


----------



## Melainey

Ok so ladies - the second test that I took with SMU has turned up an even fainter line than the first one (would not be able to get it on camera) so I am really beginning to freak out :rofl: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH (trying not to get excited but eh..... Don't think it is working haha) :happydance:

xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Far out lainey I totally have got all teary - in a good way - for you!
Fingers and toes all crossed for a sticky one hun xoxo


----------



## Melainey

Thank you so much Amanda :) :hugs: How is your little man today? Seen his photo this morning on FB he is just too cute :hugs: x


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks laineyduffers :)

Yeah i think the ginger ale is helping a bit (thanks number2!!) then again, im not sure theres much left to throw up, so thats probably why my bathroom visits are becoming a bit less frequent!!!

I agree too Laineyduffers, Harrison is TOO cute for words!!!! You did well there Number2!!! Made a beautiful boy!!


----------



## number2woohoo

He's hopefully having an afternoon nap at daycare. It is Friday though - might be almost time to sneak away from work early to go get him. :)


----------



## cossime

number2woohoo said:


> don't look at the menu along the left - look at the options along the top of the window. Do you see the sharing button? Click on it, select "Get Code". Copy the code next to bbCode Code Message Board Chart Thumbnail. Go to your B&B User CP. Click on Edit Signature. Paste the code in there and save. Now try it.

After some fiddling around with the settings on my fertility friend account, I hadn't actually 'uploaded current chart' (which was a tiny box that needed to be checked!) Thanks for your help Number2!!!:winkwink:

Melainey-WOW!!! I hope it stickes for you and can't wait to jump on in the morning and check out your :bfp: photo!!!!

Rosie, my chart if FINALLY up (not that I even know what I'm looking for right now as it's all the same as if AF is coming isn't it???


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> He's hopefully having an afternoon nap at daycare. It is Friday though - might be almost time to sneak away from work early to go get him. :)

YAY!!! good idea!!!!

xx


----------



## number2woohoo

cossime said:


> Rosie, my chart if FINALLY up (not that I even know what I'm looking for right now as it's all the same as if AF is coming isn't it???

Good work :)
Half way through the 2WW, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ginny83

Angel - good luck with the final inspection!!

Melainey - I have those IC and that's exactly how it looked for me at 9DPO! I took a FRER as soon as I could pee again and got a very faint but clear BFP on that. Get a 3 pack FRER so you can do one tonight!! If it's showing on the IC it'll show on the FRER! So excited for you!!

Newbie - hope you're feeling better soon :hugs: Fruit tingles and icy poles help with nausea too!!

Number2 - maybe they had someone already in mind but had to officially advertise - this could be the case as you didn't even get an interview!

2mums - watch this you tube: https://youtu.be/WnYHyjn4Sg0 it has someone showing the difference between their heatbeat and the babies. Mind sounds exactly like theirs, but I'm only about to find the baby for about 10 seconds at a time. Also, after being able to find it fairly easy for a couple of days it took me ages and ages to find it today - I nearly gave up. So don't be disheartened if you can't find it.


----------



## number2woohoo

ginny83 said:


> Angel - good luck with the final inspection!!
> 
> Melainey - I have those IC and that's exactly how it looked for me at 9DPO! I took a FRER as soon as I could pee again and got a very faint but clear BFP on that. Get a 3 pack FRER so you can do one tonight!! If it's showing on the IC it'll show on the FRER! So excited for you!!
> 
> Newbie - hope you're feeling better soon :hugs: Fruit tingles and icy poles help with nausea too!!
> 
> Number2 - maybe they had someone already in mind but had to officially advertise - this could be the case as you didn't even get an interview!
> 
> 2mums - watch this you tube: https://youtu.be/WnYHyjn4Sg0 it has someone showing the difference between their heatbeat and the babies. Mind sounds exactly like theirs, but I'm only about to find the baby for about 10 seconds at a time. Also, after being able to find it fairly easy for a couple of days it took me ages and ages to find it today - I nearly gave up. So don't be disheartened if you can't find it.

fruit tingles help nausea???
as in, vodka, blue curacao, grenadine and lemonade?
Yum :O


----------



## Newbie32

good to know!!!!! lol


----------



## number2woohoo

Ginny is much more sensible than I am - she probably meant the lollies. ;)


----------



## Pammy31

cossime said:


> Rosie, my chart if FINALLY up (not that I even know what I'm looking for right now as it's all the same as if AF is coming isn't it???

If your temp stays up above the coverline up until the day of your AF due you have a chance of dufferedness!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

2woohoo- you crack me up!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: if only that were case, sounds much better than lollies to me!!! 
:jo: hope you are better by this evening and can sort of enjoy :sex:
I think aug/sept is going to be a good month for this forum!!!! 
thanks ginny- ima watch that now!! Whens your next scan??
melainey- i told DH, she knew exactly who i was talking about too, she was hoping for you hardcore, we're so happy for you, can't wait for confirmation tomorrow, but i would go with the excitement bc you seem extremely duffers to me!!!! :wohoo::holly::headspin::headspin::holly::wohoo: 
So freaking exciting we got another :bfp: its like a group win!!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

cossime said:


> Morning all! Wow, Abby I think you are showing VERY positive signs!!! I was feeling my boobs all last night and NOTHING (DH thought I was keen haha ;) ) It's as though I'm hoping that they're sore!!!
> Hi Kiwi and Rosie, what's a blue moon (apart from stating the obvious!)??
> Lisa I'm so sorry AF arrived:( Hope you're feeling better today xxx
> Squigglepants, what's RTA? I must have missed something!
> Melainey it's not over til the aunty freakin flow arrives!!!
> Lisa smith: me too:( Symptomless and desperate! My stupis fertilityfriend app says I should't do a HPT until the 13th wtf?? That's way too far away!!! HELPPPPPP!

A blue moon is when there is two full moons in a calendar
Month (3rd aug and now). It happens every two years which explains all the craziness!! 


ATTN ALL CHART STALKERS: can someone please look at mine and explain what's going on please. I don't understand it. My red lines keep moving and I an not sure what I am suppose to be at. Is my temps ok? Am I wrapping myself up in the doona too much and getting hot ? I check them before I getout of bed first thing in morning so is that right? Any advice would be great!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi - the others are much better than me, but from what i can, you're still above your cover line, and it all looks ok to me, at 5dpo could be an implantation dip, and as long as they rise and stay up your looking good for a bfp!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yep look good to me too Kiwi, nothing to worry about!!!


----------



## Pammy31

Yeah Kiwi... as long as it stays above your coverline you may end up with a BFP...


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey (BFP??), Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Trying2b2mums said:


> kiwi - the others are much better than me, but from what i can, you're still above your cover line, and it all looks ok to me, at 5dpo could be an implantation dip, and as long as they rise and stay up your looking good for a bfp!!!

So is the cover line the one that runs across the page? This is the one that keeps moving every day


----------



## Newbie32

Yep - thats your coverline :)

Its there as a guide for you only, and doesnt really 'mean' anything other than splitting your pre o and post o temps...generally on the day that AF arrives your temp will fall back below the line, down to where your normal pre o temps are xx


----------



## Melainey

Ginny - Thank you :) If DH got paid today I will 'steal' money from him and buy some without him knowing (not really stealing is it ??? hahahaha ) and then do the idea Amanda said if it is positive :) :happydance: 

2mums - you two are too cute :) Thank you so much for the 'rooting' hehe Looks like my lack of rooting this month was enough heheheh :hugs: I am so happy ladies I could actually cry with the happiness :haha: And wouldn't ya know it would be my month just when I bought the soy Iso haha But I am not in the clear yet but it is nice to celebrate :rofl: 

Kiwi - your chart looks fine to me! The horizontal line is the cover line :) once your temps stay above this you should be fine and if they dip below around Implantation that's ok too :hugs: The other line is just to show when O took place x


----------



## Abby27

Oh Melainey i am so stoked for you! be sure to put those feet up....you are in a delicate condition now :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH MMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYY GGGGOOOOOODDDDD!!!!!!!

Yay! I am so so so so excited for you little duffers face! I have never had any experience with evap lines, but to me, that looks like a clear BFP!!!! With your SMU, did you watch the test come up within the time limit? I think test again tomorrow and you will see what you're looking for!!! I am so wrapped for you! I'm buzzing! What great timing - fathers day, new job, everything is just lining up right for you guys!!!

Hi everyone else, hope you're all having a great day! 

cossime - you didn't miss anything, RTA is roads & Traffic Authorities - just changing rego on my car...

Kiwi - chart looks good. I wouldn't worry about your line, even if it does drop below the line and jump back up, it's still fine. when it goes down and stays down, AF is either here or on her way, GENERALLY stayys above the line after Ov, but can drop down on the odd occasion. On FF, go and stalk some pregnancy charts, you can also check out some non pregnancy ones, you will get an idea of what they look like. 


MELAINEY - go mummy!!!! woo hoo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies just home - haven't read through yet but thought I'd say a quick hi! Found out today that I didn't get the job - a tad disappointed but not sad - they guy who got it use o work for the salvos and was a psychologist before going to teaching so he will be awesome - I am very happy for him :) off to read the fifty billion posts I missed today! Chat soon!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi ladies just home - haven't read through yet but thought I'd say a quick hi! Found out today that I didn't get the job - a tad disappointed but not sad - they guy who got it use o work for the salvos and was a psychologist before going to teaching so he will be awesome - I am very happy for him :) off to read the fifty billion posts I missed today! Chat soon!

Sorry angel! another opportunity will come up for you! hang in there!


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Squigley bum :) No I didn't watch it come up but two of the tests are pretty much the exact same after a little while so that's why I am still a little cautious :) But VERY hopeful :happydance: :hugs:

Oh Angel - Sorry about the job :hugs: xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> :hi: Squigley bum :) No I didn't watch it come up but two of the tests are pretty much the exact same after a little while so that's why I am still a little cautious :) But VERY hopeful :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> Oh Angel - Sorry about the job :hugs: xx

Well it looks perfect to me! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> :hi: Squigley bum :) No I didn't watch it come up but two of the tests are pretty much the exact same after a little while so that's why I am still a little cautious :) But VERY hopeful :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> Oh Angel - Sorry about the job :hugs: xx

You need to pee, watch and post all at the same time in the morning!! Soooooo excited


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: I will try :winkwink: When are you testing? :happydance:


----------



## Lisasmith

Tomorrow and everyday until/if af shows :) I just had a sip of the other halfs bourbon and it quite seriously tasted like donkey dick!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

&#9488;(.&#9488;) &#9488;(.&#9488;) (&#9484;.')&#9484; &#9488;(.&#9488;) (&#9484;.')&#9484; (&#9484;.')&#9484; 

Cause this is Thriiiiiiilleeeeeeer

I clearly have too much time on my hands and you can tell I am getting giddy cause I am on holidays after I finish work today!! WOOHOO


----------



## Melainey

Yay smithy :) Can't wait to see you get your :bfp: :) 

Hahahaha :rofl: Kiwi you are a little crazy :winkwink: And by the by I LOVE Michael Jackson :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey!!!! :flasher::holly::flasher::holly::flasher

is it morning yet?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! 

:loo::loo::loo::loo::loo:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl::rofl::flasher::holly::flasher::holly: Oh how I wish :haha: 

And I'm bloody 2 hours behind you guys hey :rofl: It's only 5:31pm here :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

It's ok laineypopbopbop, you can get up early tomorrow, we don't mind!!!

:test::test::test::test:

Knew we were due for more bfp's!!!! Hopefully it's the first of many! This next week s a big testing week on here!

X


----------



## Melainey

Hhahaha well I get up at 6ish every morning with DH , It may be 7ish tomorrow and I will take the :test: then hehehehehehe 

Yeah I reckon we have a LOT of testers this week :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

oh lawd, forgot about the time difference too, at least I sleep in too so wont bother me as much as the rest of the anxiously waiting girlies!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: But it will be one of the first things i do in the morning :coolio: your chart and posts!!! 

and bring on all the other testers!!! gonna be a good week i think!!! 
:witch:fuckoff:witch:fuckoff:witch:fuckoff:witch:


----------



## Abby27

Well i just got inspired and couldnt resit my POAS addiction....its been at least a week! BFN :( 
it was my last test too....and so i suggested to DH we go for a walk...may be pass the late night chemist...he picked up on the clue "no Abigail! wait a few more days"

to be fair i did tell him to say that a few weeks ago. Still no brown goo, or period pimple...so not 100% without hope...and if you google BFN at 10DPO then BFP you get quite a few happy outcomes


----------



## Melainey

Heheeh the joys of being Duffers 2mums is you get to sleep in hehehehe 

I will do it FIRST thing in the morning tho I promise :happydance:

Abby I am still very very hopeful that you will get that BFP :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl: Abby, good on your DH, putting his foot down , just like you told him too!! :haha: Its soo addicting, I POAS everyday for 7 days AFTER i got my bfp, so stock up :rofl: FX for you!!!!!


----------



## Abby27

SO....for some reason i decided to POAS with an OPK....yes i am mad now! Faint line...there wasnt one a couple of days ago (after many days of positive). 

But that is just dumb yeah?


----------



## Pauls_angel

:wohoo: Lainey!!!! :wohoo: I got sidetracked before and hadn't gotten to the bfp post! Totally knew you were differs!!! Can't wait to see that confirmation test pic tomorrow but looking at that line it is defo duffers for you that is one unmistakable :bfp:!!!!! So so happy for you Hun! 

Not worried about the job - I love my current job it was just an interesting opportunity - obviously not the right timing though so no big deal :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

abby dont be so hard on yourself, very well could be all those preggo hormones giving you a line on the OPK. 

angel- sorry about the job, but you took it very well, and the guy does sound awesome for it though. But with trying to focus on you, and moving and everything, its probably the right thing for you as well to not have another huge change on your plate. Plus i'm sure your kiddos would miss you too much!!


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - To me it looks like you've O'd but just haven't had a big temp shift. If you look at my chart I didn't get big temp shifts after Oing either (obviously I did O though!) and it use to take FF quite a few days before I'd get crosshairs. 

Angel - sucks about the job, but who knows might be another opportunity just around the corner :) How have you been feeling the past few days? Are you starting to feel better?

2mums - my due date is 3rd April. I'm 12 weeks on 19th September, so around then will be my next scan. I'm seeing my GP on Wednesday so I'll get a referral. I actually had a bit of a freak out today thinking about what hospital will I go to and what happens if I don't get my preferred one. I'm finding it really hard trying not to think too far ahead because of my history but also having to be practical and plan stuff too.

Hello everyone else!! Hope you're all enjoying your Friday night! DF is out at work drinks so I'm having a date with the couch. Number2, I would love a fruit tingle drink right now - in fact any cocktail would do lol (I did mean the lollies though). It feels like such a long time since I got dressed up and had cocktails in the city. I don't miss hangovers though :haha:


----------



## ginny83

Abby - careful with peeing on OPKs during the tww, they can give some strange results. I always get some type of second line on an OPK - no matter what cycle day. Also, the cycle before I got this BFP I did an OPK at 8/9 DPO and got what looked like an almost positive. So I actually started thinking maybe that was because I was pregnant but I wasn't. Doesn't mean that you're not pregnant - I hope you are :), but I just wouldn't read into the OPK too much.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks girls! Meant to say the inspection went well today too so all set now to move out on the weekend!

Ginny I am feeling a little better as my uti has cleared up finally but still quite run down and generally exhausted - am sure Monday will be a tough day after a busy weekend moving but life will hopefully get a little easier in terms of having more time to rest once we move to my in laws.

Glad to hear that our 2 little beans (Ginny and 2 mums) are going well and that their little hearts are beating away happily


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ginny- thats exciting, your about a week ahead of me!!! I understand about planning, at our last scan we were given the paper work and all the info to book into the hospital, and the questionnaire for the mid wife at the 34th week, etc etc, i looked through it all and quickly got overwhelmed and put it away for awhile! But now that you have your doppler and can check on your bub whenever that has to make you feel better, and 12 weeks is just around the corner :wohoo: so happy for you!!!!!

edit: Angel YAY!!!!! exciting weekend for you!!! so glad all went well, but knew it would! :) I'm sure DH will make sure you take it easy as much as possible, and just remember to rest when you can and drink lots of water!!! And enjoy it, its an exciting step!!! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Hope everyone is having a great Friday! 

The weekend is nearly here!

Sorry about the job angelcakes xx

Ginny not long now until you are 12 weeks! I hope the next few go quickly for you xx are you still feeling well?

How about you 2mums, back on the zucchini yet? ;)

Yay for the weekend, and kiwi, very jealous of your holiday!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great Friday!
> 
> The weekend is nearly here!
> 
> Sorry about the job angelcakes xx
> 
> Ginny not long now until you are 12 weeks! I hope the next few go quickly for you xx are you still feeling well?
> 
> How about you 2mums, back on the zucchini yet? ;)
> 
> Yay for the weekend, and kiwi, very jealous of your holiday!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: nearly had some the other day, but i'm too scared! :sulk:


----------



## ginny83

delete


----------



## Newbie32

No good! I love zucchini, have it basically every night....hopefully is back on your food list again soon!!

So tired...such an old :jo: slept half the day and still rahooted!! God help me if/when am dufferino'd!!!!!


----------



## cossime

Oh the suspense is killing me!!!! Can't wait or your results melainey and Abby I think you will be the next on here!!! BIG testing week coming up for a lot of us-BRiNG IT ON!!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

You poor old chicky nana! Praying you feel better really soon!


----------



## Newbie32

Anyone know where goosey is?


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Angelcakes xxx

Hope the move goes smoothly :)


----------



## Newbie32

And number2 is quiet tonight too!

Reckon she's busy :sex: tho, I have a feeling her egg is about to pop out to play speggy time :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ginny- ;) I'm sure this one will stick and it will be so fun and exciting to share your news at grand final!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 

i love zucc too and will hopefully be re-introducing it soon, slowly!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hey again everybody! I'm just going to set myself up on the lounge & watch telly for a while & hit the hay! I'm also going to start a new FF chart and date it back to a year ago when I started recording my cycle lengths, then I thought it might give me a better idea of my chart statistics....nothing exciting...just thought I'd throw that in. lol

Have a good night girls

love you all

sweet dreams!

Lainey - can't wait until the morning!!! xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Goodnight Shell - looking fwd to :coolio: your chart!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies - :happydance:

Glad you are all ok, Haven't got much internet credit left so will leave it till tomorrow so I can update you lovely ladies :) 

DH didn't get paid yet but will get paid tomorrow so will buy the frer then :happydance: heheh

Goodnight beautiful ladies xxxx LOve you all xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Night lovelys xxx sweet dreams and good luck snoozing laineydufferpop! I'd be struggling to sleep if I was you!!

Mwaa Mwaa xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Goodnight! Can't wait til tomorrow Lainey Loo!!! xx


----------



## Melainey

I am back :happydance: How are you lovely ladies?


----------



## Rosie_PA

cossime said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> don't look at the menu along the left - look at the options along the top of the window. Do you see the sharing button? Click on it, select "Get Code". Copy the code next to bbCode Code Message Board Chart Thumbnail. Go to your B&B User CP. Click on Edit Signature. Paste the code in there and save. Now try it.
> 
> After some fiddling around with the settings on my fertility friend account, I hadn't actually 'uploaded current chart' (which was a tiny box that needed to be checked!) Thanks for your help Number2!!!:winkwink:
> 
> Melainey-WOW!!! I hope it stickes for you and can't wait to jump on in the morning and check out your :bfp: photo!!!!
> 
> Rosie, my chart if FINALLY up (not that I even know what I'm looking for right now as it's all the same as if AF is coming isn't it???Click to expand...


Your chart looks good!!! Fx'd!!!!!



Melaineypoo- wakey wakey eggs and bakey!!!!!!!!
Time to :test:


----------



## Melainey

Haha I haven't even gone to sleep yet hehehehehe Oh Rosie cheeks you are too cute for words :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Go Lainey! Only a few hours until you can test!


Running up against the temp problem again...I'm on nightshift so I can either temp at my usual time between 5 - 6am but without any sleep. Or I can sleep and then temp 8 hours later than usual, around 2pm. Think I might do both - maybe set up another FF account for the 2nd set of data - and then see how they compare...


----------



## Melainey

Oh how I hope I do not let everyone down and that I am actually duffers :rofl: :rofl: How are you two lovely ladies doing???


----------



## Maddy40

Oh I hope you are! Living my life vicariously through your testing, since my DH is away and I"m not getting any this cycle!


----------



## Maddy40

Did anyone see The Living Room tonight, with the guy who said he and his wife went through 11 IVF cycles and then 7 surrogacy cycles in India before they just had their twins 6 weeks ago? From the footage it looked like they were living in Sydney, but isn't overseas surrogacy illegal in NSW?


----------



## Melainey

Aw no :( But at least you get to figure your cycle out this month :) It's great to know your body :) x :hugs:

EDIT: No didn't see it Maddy! WOW that is a LOT of IVF and Surrogacy!! WOW


----------



## Melainey

Oh my dear god! My DH has been the grumpiest arse today he is giving me the shits hahahaaha!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey I'm sorry your DH is being a poo - he'd better treat you like a princess when you confirm you're duffers or else I'll be flying over there to teach him a lesson!

Maddy bummer about night shift stuffing your temping up - I think 2 charts is a great idea :) what do you do for work? 

Morning Rosie cheeks! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Yay your still awake Angel face :hugs: Ah I spuppose he is allowed one naughty day hehe but thats it!! I will warn him you'll be on the way hehehe!!

Yeah Maddy what do you do? I think you told us before but I can't remember hehe


----------



## Maddy40

Ah Melainey poor DH (insert crocodile tears). I think the reality of maybe becoming a parent is pretty confronting for some :)

Angel it's 1 month today until I see DH (hopefully it will be just a few days before next cycle's O-day. I have a white collar job but do swing shifts (a mix of mornings, afternoons & overnights) cause my employer has clients from all over the world.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yeah still up :) poor DH is out like a light after a nice little rumpy pumpy :) I'll let you in on a little secret we tried the way if the dog for the first time tonight - it only took us 7+ years but we thought we'd spice it up a little before we have his parents in the room next door for a couple of months :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

I think you may have told us that before Maddy - I vaguely recall it - I have a memory like a sieve though so thank you for reminding me :)


----------



## Melainey

Hehe That is so cute Angelface :) I LOVE the way of the dog :winkwink: But DH hates it so we never get tobloody do it that often :cry: :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hehe we had fun might make it into the rotation more regularly :blush:

Anyway lovely one I'm heading to bed - big moving days tomorrow and Sunday so should try and rest even if i can't sleep - nighty night xx


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight darlin hope everything goes great with the move :hugs: I'm off to bed too (to hopefully bebuilding up some HCG levels for the morning :happydance:

xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ANGEL: u go girl. The spice of life! My dh likes it that way. I think he prefers to look at the back if my head rather than my face :) Can't be a good sign lol

mELAINEY: fingers crossed for u Hun! Mega hugs from Ireland!!! :hugs:if I could speak Irish I would insert something profound in here but the only thing I know besides pog mo thon is - is feidh Lin thanks to barrack Obama :) but I am thinking of u! I should know Ur results by the time I finish work. Woohoo brilliant way to start my holidays! 

MADDY: wow lots of treatments. Was the twins then conceived naturally or by treatment? Not sure about o/seas things. I guess if u have the money u can pretty much do whatever u like. Interesting story though


----------



## Maddy40

Kiwi - don't know about the IVF but he said the 7 surro cycles were in India. I guess he's a TV personality so they probably have some $$. But it is illegal in several states in Australia to go overseas & use a paid surrogate (we looked into it - it's illegal in our state therefore we can't do it). Interesting article: www.smh.com.au/opinion/political-news/hundreds-pay-for-overseas-surrogacy-20120602-1zp1u.html

Feeling really down this evening. Reading the FS material and for a woman aged 41-42 the success rate is less than 9% over the course of treatments. So, so sad...


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Ah MADDY: I am sorry your are feeling down. The have to give you the worse case scenario in any article. I know you don't want to hear or read it though.

But I know of two success stories. My God-parents daughter couldn't get pregnant. Well she could fall pregnant but then miscarries before the 12wk mark. Broke up her first marriage. Lost count of how many MS she had. Tried IVF and the same thing happened, fell pregnant and then miscarry. Having no savings left her and her 2nd husband decided to give up. She is 46 and has 2 beautiful boys aged 6 and 4 and both conceived naturally. She was pregnant again around Xmas but miscarried. The second story is my friend who is 41. Told me at my wedding in Dec last yr that she was pregnant. Used IVF as she lost a kidney (she was a donor to her brother), first try worked and she gave birth to a beautiful baby girl a month ago. 

I hear and feel your pain. I am only 36 (and a half :winkwink:) and I am struggling. We have to go to Fert clinic and I might need some sort of treatment. Not sure what they can do for me yet (will know monday). DH has had his SA done and he of course is perfect so it must be me. We have been trying for 2yrs (since Oct 2010). I seem to be ovulating (well the smiley faces tell me that i do) but I can't seem to get it to stick. It sucks, its frustrating, and I wish I was a little tart and slept around at 18yr LOL. A girl I work with is 26yr and she has been trying for over a year and is having no luck either. She is just starting with blood tests and SA test etc

But we are all here for you should you need anything at all:hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh maddy, I am remaining positive that you will be in that 9% and will have a bubba on its way very soon after your dh gets back!

Mine is back to being an arse again today so I think still feeling the affects of the blue moon! Go away moon rubbish!!

On the up side, I seem to be feeling a little better, so hopefully the ralphing has stopped!

If I have another day of high temps tomorrow, ff is gonna give me different o days on my two charts! Thats probably why it's not recommended to keep two diff ones! But will be interesting to see which is right in the end!!

I hope everyone has a fab weekend 

Can't wait for laineybrainey to wake up and test!!

Xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy use the temp after sleep - it's really important to use a temp after you have been asleep for 3 to 4 hours otherwise it is not a BBT, it's just your temperature.

Also I think it's funny someone said I must be busy DTD last night. Yeah because we do it ALL night. LOL.


----------



## Lisasmith

I just bought a new basal thermometer. I have medical grade digital thermometers but I'll feel better knowing I have a 'special' one.. Lol - ttc makes people mental


----------



## Newbie32

Lol number2, yep that was me!!!!!

;) ;) ;) ;)

Edit: ps lovely spike!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning! Lainey test test test! Out today, but will check in soon!!!

Hi everyone!


----------



## Lisasmith

Lainey!! Wake upppppp


----------



## Newbie32

Oooh laineypop I can see you down there!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Well ladies .... 

Guess those tests yesterday were just lying to me! Took another IC this morning and nothing at all on it so obviously i'm not duffers :cry: Heartbroken is not even the word! Had AF like cramps last night.. She not due for a while so who knows what this stupid body is doing! Back to feeling very pesimistic about everything! My temp is down a small bit too this morning! I hate life!


----------



## Newbie32

Laineypop I think you need to get a frer, that line was unmistakeable yesterday and I don't have a lot of faith in the ic's, So I reckon today's is a dodgy test hun.

Don't give up xxxx we love you Laineypoppa xxx


----------



## Melainey

I just felt so pregnant :( And now I am let down again like everything else! I thought life was finally coming together! haha for me! :rofl:

Anyway , enough about me and my stupidity! Your charts are looking great :jo: :)

Maddy - sorry you arefeeling down :) I feel your pain! I just want to give up on trying for babies cause obviously never gona happen for me! 

I can't remember anything else that was said my mind is just fucked right now .. Sorry Ladies! 

x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yeah i agree with :jo: you're not out Melainey. Get a FRER when you can, still super hopeful for you!!! AF cramps are normal but in the end they are not AF cramps, so that doesnt mean anything, plus your temp barely went down! those 2 tests couldnt have lied, i think you got a dud today. Stay positive love!!!! sneak some money from DH, get one and I still think you may have a chance for a lovely fathers day surprise!! :) :hugs::hugs:

up too early today, have to take pups to the groomer and back to the paver place, im fairly sure they gave us the wrong pavers! and am already anticipating my nap later this afternoon


----------



## Lisasmith

Hugs beautiful <3


----------



## Melainey

Maybe I had a very early chemical ? Who knows! 

Have a good day everybody... I am trying to go back to bed (if I can haha) 

bu buy :)


----------



## Melainey

I can't sleep :rofl:

I have just been crying (literally in convulsions) and I told Daniel what was going on! Then he said to me (I know he didn't mean it in a bad way he is terrible sometimes with what he says but nonetheless) "Stop feeling sorry for yourself" I just broke down more hey! I already have the feeling of worthlessness and now apparently self pitty is not an option! But that's ok... Cause sure everything in my life is so amazing right now that I do not have anything to feel sorry about! Life is just a peach!

Anyways sorry ladies for my rant...

How i everyone today?


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> I can't sleep :rofl:
> 
> I have just been crying (literally in convulsions) and I told Daniel what was going on! Then he said to me (I know he didn't mean it in a bad way he is terrible sometimes with what he says but nonetheless) "Stop feeling sorry for yourself" I just broke down more hey! I already have the feeling of worthlessness and now apparently self pitty is not an option! But that's ok... Cause sure everything in my life is so amazing right now that I do not have anything to feel sorry about! Life is just a peach!
> 
> Anyways sorry ladies for my rant...
> 
> How i everyone today?

You poor love :( men have no bedside manner at all! Wallow if that's what you need to do xxx


----------



## ginny83

Melainey - don't give up yet. Like Newbie said those IC can be a bit dodgy. With my pregnancy in Feb, I kept getting faint lines on ICs and sometimes BFNs - in fact I got a BFN with an IC right before I got a BFP with a FRER. If you get a BFN on a FRER then maybe it was an evap on the IC, but I think 2 evaps in a row would be highly uncommon!!


----------



## cossime

Morning ladies, I agree with everything everyone has said melainey.dont count yourself out just yet, not atleast until AF arrives, sending cuddles your way xxx


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies :) 

I think though,that I am going to get absolutely shitfaced today! (Don't really drink anymore so should be interesting :rofl: )


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> I think though,that I am going to get absolutely shitfaced today! (Don't really drink anymore so should be interesting :rofl: )

Do itttt


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh poo! Sending hugs Lainey. Get a FRER anyway, I don't trust those ICs either.


----------



## Melainey

WOW GREAT temp spike Amanda :) Yeah I think I will get one when DH finishes work :)


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Oh poo! Sending hugs Lainey. Get a FRER anyway, I don't trust those ICs either.

Look at that freaking spike!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Bfn this morning :( I know it's early but blahhhhh

Anyway, confession. Is it weird that I won't check my cm until I've had a shower and brushed my teeth? Lol


----------



## ginny83

yay for temp spike number2!

I actually miss temping a little bit. It's like a little surprise to look forward to every morning!


----------



## Melainey

No I don't think it's weird :) I check my CP in the shower normally :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey poo, I'm sorry...I am not convinced your are out...I also think you should recheck with a frer just incase!!! And you truly aren't out until the witch shows!!! Hugs to you!!! Xoxo


----------



## Abby27

Ginny: yeah i think i just needed to pee on something since DH has said no for a couple more days! 
I always find it reassuring to see a second line on something!

Melainey sweet! you are SO not out. my understanding is that you Cannot have a false positive but you absolutely can have a false negative. (this is to you too Lisa S actually). We dont know, till we know. you arent out till AF arrives and then its just that month you are out (i know they all pile onto each other) but we absolutely cannot lose hope!
I think that is why we are all here...to share the stories, and the crazy but to remind each other not to lose hope! i know so many stories!
Maddy (and everyone) my Aunt...tried and tried for kids for ages, IVF...a bust....everything....went out for a dinner with her DH, bit of Indian food if i remember....BAM twins! she was easily in her mid 40s, and they are the best parents! I have so many of these stories. That will one day be our stories...so please no losing hope!


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> Ginny: yeah i think i just needed to pee on something since DH has said no for a couple more days!
> I always find it reassuring to see a second line on something!
> 
> Melainey sweet! you are SO not out. my understanding is that you Cannot have a false positive but you absolutely can have a false negative. (this is to you too Lisa S actually). We dont know, till we know. you arent out till AF arrives and then its just that month you are out (i know they all pile onto each other) but we absolutely cannot lose hope!
> I think that is why we are all here...to share the stories, and the crazy but to remind each other not to lose hope! i know so many stories!
> Maddy (and everyone) my Aunt...tried and tried for kids for ages, IVF...a bust....everything....went out for a dinner with her DH, bit of Indian food if i remember....BAM twins! she was easily in her mid 40s, and they are the best parents! I have so many of these stories. That will one day be our stories...so please no losing hope!

I am only 9-10 dpo so I know I'm being a bit precious about it! Thank you <3


----------



## number2woohoo

Hmm I don't like Indian food but I suppose I'd eat it if it meant twins ;)

Yes it was a bit of a spike today - guess I ovulated yesterday, shame DH was too worn out to... er... finish the last 2 days - think I freaked him out by showing him my chart, lol - the pressure got to his performance!


----------



## ginny83

Rosie - your chart is also looking fab, when are you going to test?


----------



## Rosie_PA

ginny83 said:


> Rosie - your chart is also looking fab, when are you going to test?



Thanks! Of course I tested yesterday and today, both BFNs!!!! I am such a POAS addict!!!! when will I learn???? :nope:


----------



## ginny83

Still very early, you'd be very lucky to get a BFP at 8DPO!


----------



## Melainey

Your chart does look GREAT Rosie :) :happydance: How do you temp? Vag?


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie_PA said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> Rosie - your chart is also looking fab, when are you going to test?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Of course I tested yesterday and today, both BFNs!!!! I am such a POAS addict!!!! when will I learn???? :nope:Click to expand...

If you're anything like me, never. :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

:haha: I am such a POAS addict too :happydance: 

I am so gona try and stop tho :rofl: 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> Your chart does look GREAT Rosie :) :happydance: How do you temp? Vag?

I do temp vaginally because I know I sleep with my mouth open a good bit of the time so I don't think oral temping would be very accurate for me...


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I am the same :) Hopefully you get your BFP soon xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie_PA said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> Your chart does look GREAT Rosie :) :happydance: How do you temp? Vag?
> 
> I do temp vaginally because I know I sleep with my mouth open a good bit of the time so I don't think oral temping would be very accurate for me...Click to expand...

I'm a mouth open sleeper too! How does vaginal temping work if you don't mind my asking? And do you temp during af?


----------



## Melainey

I just stick it in there every morning :rofl: and yeah I temp during AF but not everybody does :) Just buy the anti bacterial wipes to wipe with after :happydance:


----------



## Rosie_PA

I agree with Laineypop, that's what I do too!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> I just stick it in there every morning :rofl: and yeah I temp during AF but not everybody does :) Just buy the anti bacterial wipes to wipe with after :happydance:

Thanks! I'll buy me some wipes ;)


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Enjoy :winkwink:


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> :rofl: Enjoy :winkwink:

Hahahahaha! Tmi, I just for the sake of trying did a vag temp and oral temp at the same time! :rofl: quite the temp difference though


----------



## Abby27

Ive often wondered about the different methods of temping? can anyone explain the advantages of V temp over orally?

one of the reasons i didnt temp every day this month is that it was something of a BD killer for DH....i did learn the first month of using OPKs that running from the bathroom to the living room with OPK in hand screaming "im ovulating take your pants off" isnt a great way to get the job done! neither is breaking away from a cuddle to temp before BD. I cant see sticking one in the old Vag would improve that scenario! 
...so at 11 DPO it went up to 36.70 (yesterday 36.60)...what am i actually looking for here though? triphasic?


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> Ive often wondered about the different methods of temping? can anyone explain the advantages of V temp over orally?
> 
> one of the reasons i didnt temp every day this month is that it was something of a BD killer for DH....i did learn the first month of using OPKs that running from the bathroom to the living room with OPK in hand screaming "im ovulating take your pants off" isnt a great way to get the job done! neither is breaking away from a cuddle to temp before BD. I cant see sticking one in the old Vag would improve that scenario!
> ...so at 11 DPO it went up to 36.70 (yesterday 36.60)...what am i actually looking for here though? triphasic?

From what I have read it gives more accurate temperatures


----------



## cossime

Hi girls, finally have 5 minutes to jump on here-the 2 year old is finally asleep!! Abby, not sure the advantages of v testing but I assume it will be far more accurate than oral testing. With that said, both should follow the same trends. 

Rosie, OMG your chart I'd looking crazy good! Can't wait to test together, nearly bought the clear blue digitals today but resisted...I took a whole lot is urine cups from work yesterday so that I can start peeing into them next week. Hopefully I can resist until Thursday seeing that I will be 13DPO then...key word being "hopefully"!!!

Melainey, hope your feeling a little better now as the days goes on and Lisa, when will you test? 

Off to make an orange and poppyseed cake!! xxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Hey ladies! Lainey big huggy squeeze for you. I know my IC tests say not to look at them again after the 10 min period is up b/c the results are not reliable. But hopefully you are just cooking away in there and not emitting any chemicals yet! HUGS HUGS HUGS.

Talking of temping, I swapped to temping in the vee-jay-jay since DH is away. First day of doing 2 charts today (one temp at normal time but with no sleep since I worked nightshift, one temp at lunchtime when I woke up after a few hours sleep). Not a huge difference in temps actually.

Will be on tonight again at work. Chat then!


----------



## Maddy40

Oh wanted to add - not sure if Woolworths has the same sales everywhere, but when I did this shopping the arvo my local one had their Blackmores vitamins at 50% off - all the pregnancy-related ones were $16 or $17 instead of over $30. I picked me up a bottle of pregnancy ones just in case. Of course they will sit on the shelf and mock me now, but I needed to do something to try and get out of the "OMG it's never going to happen" doldrums!


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :) 

So got DH's sperm results back and he is PERFECT the little fuck haha so it really is down to me here :cry: Spoke to doctor about what happened and he said that the urine tests are not very accurate because there can be contamination so yeah ... But Ijust know now that I am not duffers I just have that feeling soam not going to waste anymore money on frers or tests etc am just going to wait for AF to arrive now! (I have been having AF pains all morning but it is way too early for AF ) So when AF arrived I will take the soy! Think I will take it on days 3-7! :) 

Also he said to only have sex 2/3 times a week .. no more hahaha.. :rofl:

Oh and another thing he said was that charting was not accurate to prove ovulation actually took place... have to go to fertility specialist now :( 

Anyways still feel like poop but thought I would pop in to see how all you lovely ladies are doing :) 

x


----------



## Newbie32

Oh laineypop I'm not sure I like your doctor.

Number 1, charting doesn't prove you o? So your temps just jump up and stay up for no other reason? Erm...

Number 2, nothing but hcg will make that line go pink so contamination??? Wtf??

Understand the wait for af Hun, but I don't think she will come xxx

Much love being sent your way!! Xx


----------



## Abby27

Good news about the spermies though!

i have period pre pimple and AF cramps! BOO.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh no Abby, stupid biatch witch, hopefully it's just hormones and not really her!!

Xx


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I know :jo: but I have decided that I am never getting my hopes up again because this one really cut me deep :cry: I have never seen a second line on the ICs until yesterday and was sure that it was it and then I was left heartbroken, so from now on I am going to think the worst with everything that is going on so if for some weird little chance (which I am not hopeful at all ) I am pregnant , it will be good news but if i'm not I don''t have too far to fall if that makes sense? 

Abby - I hope that :witch: stays away :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

Let me vent a little

its one of lifes real cruelties....here have some AF cramps AND a huge *expletive* Zit! Oh and why not mess with your hormones so you cry and random nothing! 

Doesnt that just seem mean? then I have to go and spend time with my mother tomorrow (which is bad enough) and now with a zit! she will point it out to me...as if i havent seen it on my face....growing a second head....and when i get mad that she mentioned the zit....she will say "is it that time of the month?" and i will say "Of course it is....i have a Zit" 

any way DH sensing that i was sad said to read this...and although i dont like the title of the website it did make me laugh, so to all with fur children enjoy!
https://shameyourpet.com/


----------



## Newbie32

Totally understand laineypop, I talk myself completely out of being differs no matter what every month, self protection 101. So I totally get it.

However, we here on this thread will hold on to the hope for you gorgeous girl!!!

XXXX


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey- :hugs: it is good news about the sperm though, bc much easier to deal with our problems as women then fix sperm, that is most of the time unfixable! and i sorta agree with :jo: your dr is being very pessimistic. Of course we all know charting isn't the end all be all of predicting ov, but it sure is helpful and a great ttc tool, keep using it. and you are not out until :witch: comes, i could have sworn af was coming too, bc cramping is so prevalent in implantation and early days of preg. I remain hopeful for you, but i completely understand protecting yourself against more heartache! Limiting :sex: sucks though, but also will save up his spermies and could be quite helpful!! ;) 
abby- sucks! I understand about the pimple, cept with me, its my OH that enjoys pointing them out, as she has perfect skin and never gets so much as a white head or anything, sucks so much, like hello yes i'm fully aware i have a mountain on my face, please fuck off about it! :haha: Love that website though, made me laugh and as fur babies can identify with more than those than id like to admit! poor animals though!


----------



## Abby27

Thanks 2mums! i have this thing, always have, where my skin will be fine, pretty much all the time, but i save it all up to have one MF of a pms pimple. 
You mentioned about cramps...did you think that AF was coming before your BFP? i ask as i still have about 5% hope for myself this cycle....no brown goo yet, and that normally comes before pimple. my temp is still high....ive been laying down for the past few hours and i just took my temp....random, to just see what it is...36.90! its only 5% hope, but its there. 

Glad you liked the link! I would never shame my fur baby in such a way, but he has gotten up to some mischief over the years.
Here is a cute DH/ fur baby story. Today we went groccery shopping and we get to the dog food....my dog has a bit of kibble and a bit of wet food, so i start picking up some wet food and DH comes over and exclaims "he doesnt like those ones, he only likes the rissotto and stir fry style". Now i love my dog, but he will gobble down ANYTHING....DH is convinced he knows what his favourites are though....cute! 

Also Melainey, i agree with the others about your doc. Seems a little tunnel vision really. Some doctors only believe what they see in a lab report!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

abby- i always break out around period too, jaw line area, the lady that does my facials says its fairly normal there, a hormonal zone, as for the others that pop up randomly, well they are obviously confused and lost :haha: I had cramps, and at first i completely thought we were out again, but they did go from dull af like cramps to more quick twinges, i had to physically put my hands on where i was feeling them bc they seemed like af cramps but then become apparent they were in a slightly different position form where i normally got witchy cramps. but its a real bitch bc af and preggo symptoms are so freaking similar!! FX your in this month!! Your DH sounds super cute, love the story and even love even more the kind he thinks the fav is risotto and stir fry!! , super cute!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Night girls, dh being complete mofo.

Gonna get some zzzzx instead if listening to his bitch assed whining tonight!

Hope everyone having good weekend xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey your doc sounds like a nong.
Night lovelies x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Cossi- I've already started tested, all neggy!!! Bahahahaha I love ICs, I don't feel guilty!!! What do you do for work??

Abby- my mum likes pointing out my zits too, which results in me snapping at her, and her saying something along the lines of how bitchy I get on my period....one day I'm going to say that u are the only one I am bitchy at because you drive me effing nuts!!!! Sorry about the rant, meant to say "your not alone" :rofl:

Melainey- I do the same thing as far as thinking the worst, I have my appt with my Gyn ( who also works with fertility issues) on the 4th. I am keeping my Fx'd for you!!! Ps- glad spermies are good, one less obstacle in the process of TTC!!! Xoxo

Hi :wave: number2, angel, kiwi, Pammy, Ginny, and anyone I may have forgot...it's early here....still drinking my coffee....:coffee:


2mums- how are you and the little bun (in the oven) doing??? Haven't talked to you in a while!!! 

Nana- things you say about DH on here sound like they could be coming out of my mouth!!! Bahahahahah we may be married to twins!!!!! :rofl: only bad part is :jo: has a cane and I don't!!!! 

AFM I am only on day 7 or 8 past ovulation and AF is expected in 3 or 2 days, ( I have a super short luteal phase, one of the reasons I'm seeing my doc next week) already having cramps, hate this so much! My delema is that I have 2 great parties this weekend (labor day holiday) and even though I truly feel that I'm out, I won't let myself drink.....but I will be so mad that I didn't once the witch arrives!!!!!! Grrrrrrrr!!!!! Would you ladies think I am an awful person if I have a sangria?!?! Bahahahaha i think I make myself feel less guilty by testing because I think if it's not showing a positive yet, even if I were duffers it isn't "sticking enough" for the alcohol to affect it!!:muaha: Have I lost my mind????


----------



## Maddy40

I think only Rosie is still up :hi: My personal opinion is that lots of women that aren't TTC have a drink or two before find out they are UTD and it doesn't seem to affect anything. I don't think FAE/FAS are caused this early in the process, are they? You have to stay sane woman! :wine: :wine: :wine: (says me, sitting in the office at 2am with my green tea, looking like this -> :coffee: )

PMS breakouts, bleugh. I never have them but this month had 5 enormous zits. So of course i had to pick at them and make them all scabby. Then i tried to cover them over with makeup so then the scabs were just all caked with foundation...ewwww ](*,) I'm so NOT cool.

Funny furbaby story of the day...I could hear a weird noise coming from some packing boxes this arvo. The cat had tried to get into a sealed box, she had picked a hole in the tape but not quite big enough, so she managed to get halfway in before getting stuck. So all I could see was a cat bum, tail and 2 legs stuck up in the air out of the top of the box, wiggling around. Looked like a breech birth in reverse! Funniest thing I've seen in a long time.

Still feeling :cry: Sigh. This is a crap process really.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi maddy! Thanks, not sure I will have any sanity left after this process!!! Lol. Story about the kitty is so cute, they just love boxes, don't they? I always pick at my breakouts too, so I have definitely been there with the concealer!!! Haha. Sorry you are feeling sad! :hug:


----------



## Melainey

Rosie I hope that you please have some alcohol for me :) I have had a BIG alcohol drinking session tonight and I coun;tn't give a fook! So sick of my Angels not giving me what I want hehe ! So you get drunk and have a great time lovely xxx

Hello Maddy xx


----------



## Melainey

P.s MJ is amazing in my ears :happydance: Only thing that makes me soooo happy :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Melainey said:


> P.s MJ is amazing in my ears :happydance: Only thing that makes me soooo happy :happydance: :hugs:

I refer to MJ as "my second husband" and it drives DH mad. My mother still has all the posters and scrapbooks from my teens and keeps threatening to send them to me to clear out space in her house!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Ha that's too funny. I put my hand up and admit I had kylie posters in my wall. Had all the tapes the record singles even not to mention the tshirts and if course the scrap books. My parents still have them in a box and I think my mum is still too scared to throw them out lol :) I tell my dh that I would leave him if kylie was to ask me haha


----------



## kiwipauagirl

What is pinterest? I keep seeing it on now friends of mine are tweeting it? What am I missing???


----------



## Lisasmith

Morning! i have been up since 5am for some ungodly reason. BFN again this morning.

I spent an hour pouring over my almost 4 year olds pictures from when he was in the NICU and crying my eyes out. I WANT ANOTHER BABY NOW!!! (a full term one, preferably) he has been through so much, prematurity, skull reconstruction at 17 months and is just forever happy.

Hope you don't mind me posting this but he was/is the sweetest thing in the whole world <3
https://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p285/lisasmith140483/Family%20Pics/Picture012.jpg https://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p285/lisasmith140483/Family%20Pics/13.jpg


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisa he is just lovely. xo

Rosie until implantation the alcohol you drink doesn't have any way to cross to the foetus. After that I'd certainly be hesitant to have any.


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies, sorry been MIA! Had a busy weekend and had no Internet again!! have been checking in when I can.

Melainey, don't count yourself out just yet! 

Rosie, I wouldn't worry abou drinking, I've been so good the last fe months then this cycle Liam bought me a bottle of baileys and I can't resist! I've been having the odd glass here & there. I wouldn't go overboard but I think a little drink is OK! 

I'm now 6dpo! Time couldn't go any slower, got a crazy busy week though so I'm sure it'll speed up!


----------



## Newbie32

Lisa he was so tiny!!!

Morning girls :)

As expected, my different charts have me at different dpo....erm....


----------



## cossime

Morning!!! What am doing up so early?? My boys are still asleep so I've jumped while I can....lisa your baby boy is priceless:) thanks for sharing:) 

Rosie I agree with number2 re: implantation and crossing the fetus so you're good to have a drink:) also, to answer your earlier question, I'm a medical scientist so the urine sample pots were at my disposal;) 

Have something to share with you ladies...2 nights in a row now nausea??? What do I make of this?? Never got this with #1...and it was so strong with massive amounts of saliva accumulating!! For those who like me are waiting to test visit https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/pregnancy_test_calculator.php#results
It certainly shed some light for me so I am going to hold off until Thursday, only 4 days away!!!!! Chart is still looking high-do I need to have an implantation deep?

Happy Sunday girls!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

He was so itty bitty, only weighed 1800 grams when he came home!

Lots of promising signs girls!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Wow that is incredible Lisa! 1800 gms....I think that my puppies weighed that when we got them and they were so small!

Rosiecheeks, I agree with the others, enjoy the sangria Hun!

Well I think I've done the chart :coolio: rounds now, just waiting for laineypop to wake up! Looking good girls!

Number2 it looks as though you almost always get a fallback rise on your charts! Mine are so different every month that it tells me nothing!!!

Anyone doing anything special for fathers day? I'm hoping dh is less of a spaz today than he has been all week!!!

Much love xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah he was 1600 at birth. We are heading to the beach for the day with the little crazy people :)


----------



## ginny83

Lisa - beautiful photos! That must have been such a hard thing for you to go through.

Newbie - I think you O chart is more accurate this time around. Mainly because it lines up with the OPKs better. 

So many great looking charts in here, I bet we're going to get a BFP soon!!


----------



## Abby27

Good Morning Ladies! well 12 dpo, DH let me test this morning BFN...i thought i saw a faint faint faint line, but DH thought i was insane and now i cant see what i thought i saw. 
no more AF cramps, and no brown goo, temp still high this morning....this is the time every month where i cling to hope...i google 12 DPO BFN then BFP (you get quite a few results). 
Any way got a big family BBQ today, DH has been cooking yummy food (he is a great cook), then we will be on the way to my parents house. Mother will no doubt comment that im looking chubby and on the pimple....but everyone else will be nice to me. There will be babies and toddlers, and kindy children to play with.... yearn for
Any way happy day everyone!


----------



## Pammy31

good morning everyone... 




https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Melainey

GOod Morning Ladies :)

Well the AF cramps continue today and also my temp is on the decline so I am definitely out :cry: I hate those IC's for tricking me :rofl: 

Lisa your bub is so precious :hugs: Gorgeous little man :hugs:

:jo: charts looking great :)

I just had brekky in bed hehe :) :happydance:

Wish AF would just come already so we can start all over again :cry: and also for these cramps to stop! They are not really sore but just bloody annoying!! :rofl:

x


----------



## cossime

Ok girls just had my first visit to the "porcelain bowl" ...


----------



## Abby27

MS already! that is promising!


----------



## cossime

Abby27 said:


> MS already! that is promising!

I'm trying not to read too much into it but it's hard not too:shrug:

I was originally going to use my IC from tomorrow but now I'm going to wait until Thursday!!


----------



## Newbie32

Wow sounds promising cossime! If that's sickness from being duffers then there would have to be enough hcg to show up in a test!!! I say test tomorrow!!!!

Laineypop I really hope it isn't the witch...I was positive this was your turn, and this thread is on such a dry spell ATM! Big :hugs: Hun xxx

Hope everyone has had a great day, just got rid of the outlaws from fathers day BBQ, me and my beautiful fur babies just chillaxing on the lounge :)

So quiet on here today, you'd think everyone actually had a real life!!!

XX


----------



## kiwipauagirl

COSSIME: wow looks very promising. Fingers crossed for you! When are you able to test? Sorry I know you have probably said what day DPO you are but its early on sunday morning here so my brain is a little fuzzy.

NEWBIE: curse you and your temperature checking! LOL I have become OBSESSED with it. I have been googling everything I can to see what is happening with my chart and why I am not going up and down dramatically like everyone else. Mine seems to be standard and flatlined! This is all your fault :rofl:

LISA: your son is just such a precious little guy. Thank you for sharing your photos with us. He is just gorgeous. How is he now? How old is he? I bet he will grow up to be a big strong man. 

ROSIE: how is that sangria going down? Enjoy it while you can, it may be your last for 9mths! 

MELAINEY: :hugs: its pissing rain and cold here. Last night we were even contemplating laying down a fire!!

:hi: and a very big hello to everyone else on here. Our list is getting so big now to try and write everyone's name on here! Hope you are all having a wonderful Sunday. My day has just begun. I am having a pretty lazy day just tidying up the house and packing!!! Looking forward to my little holiday tomorrow (monday) with my friend from home. We are off to Poland for 5 days then doing a little road trip around Ireland for the next week. I can't wait. I have been a little homesick lately so it will be great to see her and spend some time with her. Not sure how I will go temping etc (she doesn't know we are TTC or the issues) but I will try and sneak them in. Also not sure of wifi in the hotel but will try and log on and snoop into what everyone is up to. AF is due the day we get back so its going to be a little tough trying to hold back on the alcohol while we are away (my friend and I are known for our nights out) but I am sure I can tell a little lie or something to get aroudn this. 

Enjoy what is left of your sunday girls!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I couldn't wait that long! Lol


----------



## Newbie32

Lol kiwi!! At least you're not running two charts like I am....

Tough one re going away....maybe try the been sick, on antibiotics and checking your temp to make sure it doesn't spike from infection or something? Would help with the drink side of things!! Dunno!

We will miss you kiwi but have fun xx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps kiwi, nothing wrong with flat temps, can simply mean you have balanced hormones! And can also mean bfp! There is no 'normal' chart, simply what is normal for you xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

kiwipauagirl said:


> COSSIME: wow looks very promising. Fingers crossed for you! When are you able to test? Sorry I know you have probably said what day DPO you are but its early on sunday morning here so my brain is a little fuzzy.
> 
> NEWBIE: curse you and your temperature checking! LOL I have become OBSESSED with it. I have been googling everything I can to see what is happening with my chart and why I am not going up and down dramatically like everyone else. Mine seems to be standard and flatlined! This is all your fault :rofl:
> 
> LISA: your son is just such a precious little guy. Thank you for sharing your photos with us. He is just gorgeous. How is he now? How old is he? I bet he will grow up to be a big strong man.
> 
> ROSIE: how is that sangria going down? Enjoy it while you can, it may be your last for 9mths!
> 
> MELAINEY: :hugs: its pissing rain and cold here. Last night we were even contemplating laying down a fire!!
> 
> :hi: and a very big hello to everyone else on here. Our list is getting so big now to try and write everyone's name on here! Hope you are all having a wonderful Sunday. My day has just begun. I am having a pretty lazy day just tidying up the house and packing!!! Looking forward to my little holiday tomorrow (monday) with my friend from home. We are off to Poland for 5 days then doing a little road trip around Ireland for the next week. I can't wait. I have been a little homesick lately so it will be great to see her and spend some time with her. Not sure how I will go temping etc (she doesn't know we are TTC or the issues) but I will try and sneak them in. Also not sure of wifi in the hotel but will try and log on and snoop into what everyone is up to. AF is due the day we get back so its going to be a little tough trying to hold back on the alcohol while we are away (my friend and I are known for our nights out) but I am sure I can tell a little lie or something to get aroudn this.
> 
> Enjoy what is left of your sunday girls!!

He is almost 4 now and such a character! Still teeny tiny but no ill effects from prematurity or his epic surgery :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Where is the option that says CM: ewcm but whiteish and creamy like snot on ff? :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

Hope everyone had a good weekend. In bed here - feeling yukky with headache and sore throat. Went to bed at 5pm as soon as the fathers day lunch visitors had gone. Couldn't wait for them to all just go home!


----------



## Newbie32

Well number2, I've heard of lots of bfps after people get ill after o! So im hoping it's dufferinos for you!!

Feel better soon xx


----------



## Newbie32

ginny83 said:


> Lisa - beautiful photos! That must have been such a hard thing for you to go through.
> 
> Newbie - I think you O chart is more accurate this time around. Mainly because it lines up with the OPKs better.
> 
> So many great looking charts in here, I bet we're going to get a BFP soon!!

Thanks ginny, yeah I have a feeling you may be right.... Although v would be better for :sex: patterns this cycle!

Ah well, not fussed this time around, sticking with it will/won't be what it is/isn't :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Haha newbie. I don't have two charts - YET :)


----------



## Newbie32

Tick tock tick tock....:coffee:


----------



## Maddy40

Hey everyone - happy Father's Day! Hope by this time next year there'll be a whole lot more celebrations being have by those here :)


----------



## Abby27

Still no sign of AF! i must have ovulated later than i thought (that doesnt explain the PMS pimple though)...it was unclear when i ov'd (i thought this was the latest possible date when combined with temp) OR the vitex is working and my LP has improved....just wish if AF is coming she would come already

DH and I are both feeling a bit down today...some good news on the baby front wouldve been great. oh well...As you say Maddy, here is to next year!


----------



## Newbie32

I know how you feel Abby....sometimes I feel like I'm trying to bake a loaf if bread but am forgetting to add the yeast!!!

Fx we all get buns baking very soon, and you aren't out yet, could just have been late implantation, or a late bfp! I know a girl who didn't get one until 25dpo!!!

Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Maddy40 said:


> Hey everyone - happy Father's Day! Hope by this time next year there'll be a whole lot more celebrations being have by those here :)

Hope you had a great day maddy :)


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Newbie! very true about the bread. I actually bake my own bread (well i go through phases), and sometimes you can do EVERYTHING right....and that bread just does not rise, and you never know why! Sometimes i have to believe that everything happens for a reason. Our babies just need some more time to rise!

My Dog is being very amusing! he notices animals on tv, he runs up to the tv, licks it, barks at it, runs behind it to find the animal! the show im watching has pigs in it...its pretty funny! dont know what i would do without my fur baby


----------



## Newbie32

Lol Abby!

One of my darlings is a tvaholic....she watches so much tv and barks her ass off and it drives us mental!!!

She just barks tho, can't get behind it to see what's there! And it's any animal, and some music that sets her off!


----------



## cossime

Thanks for the positivity ladies-let's see how long I can last before testing!! Doesn't help that DH is pestering me to test too!! I don't wanto be disappointed as with my son, I didn't test +ve until I was 2 days late!!!!

Kiwi: I am currently 8DPO so VERY early. I do hope I'm not fabricating all this in my head!!
Newbie: I would love nothing more than to test tomorrow but know I will get a BFN so not prepared to put myself through it. Your chart (or should I say chart'S;) ) are looking great! It's still early in your game so wait and see...
Abby:your fur babies sound like fun:) I don't have any animals although living with 2 boys, one could beg to differ;) also, I wouldn't be counting yourself out just yet. Still no AF so you are still in!!!
Melainey: how are you doing?? Hope you are feeling a little better today
Rosie: hope the sangria was yummy!!! I'm having a red right now!!
To everyone else...hope you all had a wonderful Sunday!! For many of us, a big week awaits!! FX'd for all of us!!!

Who's testing when so we can keep track??? xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ah...now I understand the wanting to wait to test! 

We are all still keen as to see a bfp so can't wait or you to test Hun! As we don't know when they implant, so hard to know when to try, I don't blame you for waiting, no one likes seeing bfns xx


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :) 

Looking great Abby and Cossime :happydance: Hopefully you get those BFP's :) 

Kiwi - Have a great time in Poland :) You will have a ball. It's bloody rainy and cold over here too hahaha (I always thought that it didn't rain much in Australia when I got over here :haha: )

:jo: Hello hunny , Chart looking great :happydance: 

Shell, 2mums and Angel we miss you <3

I am still having af type cramps (I don't normally get them ) so this witch better hurry the EF up and get here so I can start again this month :happydance:

Still feeling a little shit but not as bad thankfully :) Went and got PISSED last night haha Yummy red wine and beer hehehehee :happydance:

Love you all ladies :hugs:

xxxx

Sorry to all I have forgotten.. My memory has been really bad lately (wish it was baby brain but clearly not hahaha ) I reckon it's from not using it so much anymore haha I need to start studying again :)


----------



## Newbie32

Laineypop I've missed you gorgeous xxx


----------



## Pammy31

Hello!! :hi: 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Newbie32

Hi pammy :hugs:


----------



## cossime

Hi pammy! Nice to hear from you!!! Busy day today?


----------



## Maddy40

Newbie32 said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone - happy Father's Day! Hope by this time next year there'll be a whole lot more celebrations being have by those here :)
> 
> Hope you had a great day maddy :)Click to expand...

Thanks for asking. I've actually been thinking a lot & doing some soul searching about whether TTC is the right thing for me. All this emotion and turmoil is not like me at all and I don't know if I can do this for another 11 months, especially when the stats are so poor. 

Anyways, I've committed to DH to try until next August but I think I need to start also considering the 'what ifs'. Like what our life will be like if TTC doesn't work for us. Not that I want to stop at this point, but I think I need to be more balanced in my thinking. Otherwise I run the risk of getting to Aug2013 without any BFP and then having a complete breakdown.

Anyways, enough of the D&M. I'm off to call DH and be a little more upbeat. I can't stand to make him sad, especially when we are apart.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh maddy darling xxx

I think it's so much harder when you have these long periods on your own with your thoughts which can be dangerous things! Not to say that I don't understand what you're thinking, I do. And I think it's important to prepare in some ways for the worse. But not just yet. You've only just started temping right? It will give you great insight into your cycles. And we are all here for you ten thousand percent. I desperately want to see you with a beautiful fat bfp! I'm sure its enroute xx

Ps, to maddys dh, no more trips away please, these things can be challenge enough with out absence!! (thus I fully believe I'm already bust this cycle....) xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Night gorgeousnesses!!

Mwaaaaaaaaaaa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Melainey

Oh maddy :hugs: I really hope that you get that BFP :hugs:

I have every hope that you will get that bfp :) I was in the doctors surgery the other day and there was this lady was pregnant and she looked older than my mum she must have been well into her 50's :) and you are WAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY younger than that :) SO there is always a little bit of hope xx

How are you :jo: ??? x


----------



## Newbie32

I'm good darlin, dh was less of a mofo today!!!!!

So shit it's almost Monday already....hope your night is good!

Sweet dreams all xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey ladies! Hope you're all well! I'll try my best to catch up, but bed time for now! 

Sweet dreams, hope you're all well!!!! 

Xx


----------



## Melainey

Ah that is great :) Tell him I will beat him if he is mean to you hehe 

Goodnight chick :) Have a lovely sleep 

xx

I bought forelife sperm friendly lube today :happydance: Can't wait to ry it hehe


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all have read thru but am too tired to comment !!! Move went well but am exhausted now! Lainey sending big hugs your way :hugs: 

Chat more tomorrow - nighty night! Xx


----------



## ginny83

Maddy40 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone - happy Father's Day! Hope by this time next year there'll be a whole lot more celebrations being have by those here :)
> 
> Hope you had a great day maddy :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking. I've actually been thinking a lot & doing some soul searching about whether TTC is the right thing for me. All this emotion and turmoil is not like me at all and I don't know if I can do this for another 11 months, especially when the stats are so poor.
> 
> Anyways, I've committed to DH to try until next August but I think I need to start also considering the 'what ifs'. Like what our life will be like if TTC doesn't work for us. Not that I want to stop at this point, but I think I need to be more balanced in my thinking. Otherwise I run the risk of getting to Aug2013 without any BFP and then having a complete breakdown.
> 
> Anyways, enough of the D&M. I'm off to call DH and be a little more upbeat. I can't stand to make him sad, especially when we are apart.Click to expand...

Maddy, how come you have 12 months in mind?

Hope you get your BFP well and truly before then!!


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone else!

I'm excited to see what temps everyone has tomorrow!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Maddy40 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone - happy Father's Day! Hope by this time next year there'll be a whole lot more celebrations being have by those here :)
> 
> Hope you had a great day maddy :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking. I've actually been thinking a lot & doing some soul searching about whether TTC is the right thing for me. All this emotion and turmoil is not like me at all and I don't know if I can do this for another 11 months, especially when the stats are so poor.
> 
> Anyways, I've committed to DH to try until next August but I think I need to start also considering the 'what ifs'. Like what our life will be like if TTC doesn't work for us. Not that I want to stop at this point, but I think I need to be more balanced in my thinking. Otherwise I run the risk of getting to Aug2013 without any BFP and then having a complete breakdown.
> 
> Anyways, enough of the D&M. I'm off to call DH and be a little more upbeat. I can't stand to make him sad, especially when we are apart.Click to expand...

Oh maddy. I am sorry that Ur feeling low and I have nothing to make u feel better. I am sure u have discussed this with Ur GP but would u look at clomid or something like that to give a little boost! not sure what the cost of this is in oz or weather Ur GP can prescribe it but there is still options. I know Ur probably not in the mood to hear that either :( 
Hope chatting to Ur dh made u feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Hi Kiwi :hi:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> Hi Kiwi :hi:

Bad news melainey... Dublin lost to Mayo inthe football semi finals :cry:
0 16 to 0 19. Mayo and Donegal grand final! I was hoping to have better news for u!


----------



## Lisasmith

12 DPO :bfn: I feel like AF is coming now so im pretty sure im out. I have 1 test left so ill leave it for IF i'm late.

I was on the pill for a grand total of 6 days during my period then OH says "I WANT ANOTHER BABY" so naturally, i instantly stopped, had a 6 day withdrawal bleed then went back to normal so i knew this month would be a long shot.

I am looking forward to a whole month of temping though!


----------



## Lisasmith

I also just realised that if i get duffed within the next 8 months i will be pregnant for my 30th... I was pregnant for my 21st too. Does that mean i get an automatic reset back to 30 once i stop breastfeeding the next baby? :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy - hugs, honey. I understand the age thing. We also won't be trying too much longer as we're 40 and 43. I hope it happens very soon for both of us xo


----------



## cossime

Morning girls, feeling really down in the dumps today:( I almost feel like AF is on her way...just feeling moody and don't give a crap...

Maddy and Number2: I hope it happens for both of you as well-please don't give up just yet
Kiwi: happy holidays!
Lisa: if only we could 'pause/reset' time!! if I am pregga's next August, I too will be duffed for my 30th!! Just celebrated 'massively' for my 29th as I'm hoping 1. baby will already be here by next August and 2. or I will be pregnant!!!

Q: do I _need_ to see a drastic drop/dip in my temperature to assume implantation? I had mild cramps last night hence not sure if they were AF related or not??? Why the f do the pregnancy and AF symptoms have to be so freaking similar?!?!? Arrrgggghhhhh!!...yep definitely hormonal - rant over...for not;)


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks for the support gals. It really, REALLY does wonders when you are feeling down. Especially since we haven't told anyone among our family or friends that we are TTC.

Yes Newbie I think the whole 'being alone and thinking too much' is definately affecting me. 

Number 2 - yes I knew you'd understand. I think there just comes a point at which you have to draw a line in the sand and be thankful for what you have. I have 2 wonderful adopted kids and a great hubby. A BFP would be the icing on the cake, but the cake is already pretty darn good :)

Ginny - In August next year I'll turn 42. The Dr suggested we go into the Fertility Specialist with some clear guidelines in mind about how much $$ we can spend and how much time we want to devote to assisted conception. Since our FS hasn't had a successful live birth in anyone aged 42 or over, 42 seems a good time to stop!

Kiwi - Yes Clomid is an option but generally not hugely successful for people over 40 because of the egg deterioriation that comes with age. In any event we can't get into the Fertility Specialist here until late October :(


----------



## cossime

ginny83 said:


> Hi everyone else!
> 
> I'm excited to see what temps everyone has tomorrow!!

:hi: Ginny!
What do you make of my temp's? I am going freaking :wacko:!!! This is only my first month TTC#2 and I feel like I can't freaking go on - I know, I need to stop feeling sorry for myself:nope: ... Hope you're 'baking' is going well xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Roll call - where are we all at cycle wise now?
As I suspected I would, I got crosshairs today - so am 3DPO. Only another 9 days to wait till let's hope a BFP.


----------



## Newbie32

Woooohoooo number2! 

And the waiting begins....bloody lot of waiting in this game isnt there!!! 

I guess Im 4/6dpo (im leaning towards 4...) so we can wait it out together!!

I dont have any symptoms - surprise surprise, last month i had really sore/sensitive nipples but dont seem to have them this month. Im not getting my hopes up as i dont think the :sex: timing was fab this time!!

Cossime your chart is still looking great, as long as your temps stays high things are looking good! If you log in to fertilityfriend you can search through other pregnancy charts - some have implantation dips but a lot dont as well - so the absence of one in your chart doesnt mean anything bad!

Maddy i hope this is a happier week for you! We are all here for you whenever you need us xx

Hope everyone has a fab monday!


----------



## Lisasmith

I have tonnes of cm today like tonnes! It's really stretchy too.. Wtf??


----------



## cossime

number2woohoo said:


> Roll call - where are we all at cycle wise now?
> As I suspected I would, I got crosshairs today - so am 3DPO. Only another 9 days to wait till let's hope a BFP.

And the wait begins number2! 

Agreed, we need an updated roll call (I was thinking about this last night too!) so I shall start it off:

Cossime (Davina-yep that's my name ladies:winkwink:): 9DPO, AF due on Saturday, testing from Thursday...


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Woooohoooo number2!
> 
> And the waiting begins....bloody lot of waiting in this game isnt there!!!
> 
> I guess Im 4/6dpo (im leaning towards 4...) so we can wait it out together!!
> 
> I dont have any symptoms - surprise surprise, last month i had really sore/sensitive nipples but dont seem to have them this month. Im not getting my hopes up as i dont think the :sex: timing was fab this time!!
> 
> Cossime your chart is still looking great, as long as your temps stays high things are looking good! If you log in to fertilityfriend you can search through other pregnancy charts - some have implantation dips but a lot dont as well - so the absence of one in your chart doesnt mean anything bad!
> 
> Maddy i hope this is a happier week for you! We are all here for you whenever you need us xx
> 
> Hope everyone has a fab monday!

Sweet. What day are you going to start testing? FF says I should test on Thursday 13th.


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> I have tonnes of cm today like tonnes! It's really stretchy too.. Wtf??

No idea Lisa!! I've read on other boards here that this could be a positive sign of being pregga's!!!! FX'd!!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Woooohoooo number2!
> 
> And the waiting begins....bloody lot of waiting in this game isnt there!!!
> 
> I guess Im 4/6dpo (im leaning towards 4...) so we can wait it out together!!
> 
> I dont have any symptoms - surprise surprise, last month i had really sore/sensitive nipples but dont seem to have them this month. Im not getting my hopes up as i dont think the :sex: timing was fab this time!!
> 
> Cossime your chart is still looking great, as long as your temps stays high things are looking good! If you log in to fertilityfriend you can search through other pregnancy charts - some have implantation dips but a lot dont as well - so the absence of one in your chart doesnt mean anything bad!
> 
> Maddy i hope this is a happier week for you! We are all here for you whenever you need us xx
> 
> Hope everyone has a fab monday!
> 
> Sweet. What day are you going to start testing? FF says I should test on Thursday 13th.Click to expand...

Me too! Well, one of my ff's says the 13th! Thats the one i think will be right ;) I may very well poas before then tho....hehehe


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> Sweet. What day are you going to start testing? FF says I should test on Thursday 13th.
> 
> Me too! Well, one of my ff's says the 13th! Thats the one i think will be right ;) I may very well poas before then tho....heheheClick to expand...

Excellent, keep me updated, we shall pee on sticks together. Solidarity, sister!


----------



## Lisasmith

Cervix is like a sponge.. who knows lol

Lisa (duh) 12 dpo waiting to see if AF shows her ugly face


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> Sweet. What day are you going to start testing? FF says I should test on Thursday 13th.
> 
> Me too! Well, one of my ff's says the 13th! Thats the one i think will be right ;) I may very well poas before then tho....heheheClick to expand...
> 
> Excellent, keep me updated, we shall pee on sticks together. Solidarity, sister!Click to expand...

All the way!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pammy31

cossime said:


> Hi pammy! Nice to hear from you!!! Busy day today?

Yeah did alot over the weekend... getting bags and mp3 player organised for our holiday. you?


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! Sorry have been so slack at posting! I have been reading, but I find it takes ages to write a post. I've enjoyed spending time with the girls and focusing more on them, it's shown in their behavior too, just goes to show kids need their parents around! :) we've had a lovely quiet morning, P has conjunctivitis so we're a bit housebound today but it seems to be a good thing! They've had so many days out & late nights recently. Sometimes they just need their own toys and space! They are currently out on the balcony playing with a bucket of water, dolls, pegs & chalk and having a ball....love sunny weather!! 

I'm now 7dpo! Don't have any pregnancy tests, and don't really have any intention of testing, or a date in mind! I think I've hit the wall and just a bit fed up of the whole charting,testing, BFN's every month. AF is due Friday/Saturday and I'm away from sat-sun night. I feel like life is just so crazy for us right now that if I don't get pregnant I know it's just not the right time...hindsight is a wonderful thing! 

Hope you're all OK and enjoying the sunny day! :) xx

Can't believe how many of us are in the TWW.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Fx for all you in the TWW!!!! There has to be at least one if not 4 bfps among you!! 

forget who said it, but i've just realized i will be pregnant for my 30th and am already planning to celebrate on my half birthday, will take proper pumping precautions, but am determined to have a 30th, as the week before 30 I am meant to be in Vegas, but contemplating switching that to palm springs instead, havent talked it over with OH who hasnt been and was looking forward to vegas, it just isn't the best place for a UTD woman! 

lucy- glad your girls are enjoying the weather and some good mummy time, it does make a huge difference, they know when they are your #1. When is your move? 

angel- glad to hear your move went well, i am sending happy home thoughts that you wont be 'homeless' for long!! 

2woohoo- i love the pics of Harrison on FB, always makes me smile, i hope you have a 2nd one, he's too gorgeous and i bet a sibling would rival that! 

everyone i missed, im sorry, i read everything, forgot most of it, was feeling so shit yesterday and trying to get a lot done around the house today to make up for my lack of doing anything the past week, cant have OH thinking i do nothing but sit on here, fb and pinterest! ;)


----------



## Pammy31

cossime said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> I'm excited to see what temps everyone has tomorrow!!
> 
> :hi: Ginny!
> What do you make of my temp's? I am going freaking :wacko:!!! This is only my first month TTC#2 and I feel like I can't freaking go on - I know, I need to stop feeling sorry for myself:nope: ... Hope you're 'baking' is going well xxxClick to expand...

I love the look of your chart!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Lisasmith

6 days sooner EVAP! These things are not funny! https://https://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p285/lisasmith140483/93BC423D-C2B8-4E09-BAFA-9587A5818589-114-000000032F6F9947.jpg


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Girls,

Hope you all had an awesome weekend. The thread has been busy over the weekend. I have tried to catach up on everyones news and I have totally forgotten it all. 

I am home sick with the flu. We has a very busy weekends with a 1st birthday&#8217;s & a 60th Birthday and Father&#8217;s day. I feel so drained. Tried to sleep in but I have a 14 month old so that chance of that happing is very slim. I feed her breakfast locked all the doors in the house and I went back to bed and let her run wild. She only lasted an hour then she came and started hitting & screaming mummy to get out of bed. 

Good luck to all the 2ww I look forward to checking in for more BFP in the coming weeks.


----------



## Abby27

Hi Ladies, well 13DPO today....still no sign of AF (BFN yesterday though). I normally have a 12 day LP....so worse case scenario the vitex has done its job and i have an improving LP. I do normally get brown CM for a few days before AF, so no sign of that really either. 

this AF being late is messing with my head...im starting to let myself believe it might be possible...im totally setting myself up for a crashing down (that could very well happen when im interstate this week for a conference...imagine being at a conference and AF showing up :( )
any way about to head off to the shops for lunch...think im going to buy some more tests (DH says wait a few more days....but he isnt here)

I was watching my sisters and brothers play with their little ones yesterday! i love being an aunt so much...id just love for DH to be parents, i think we'd be good at it.


----------



## Melainey

Good Morning ladies :)

Have read everything but will not comment on everything (cause I can'y remember most haha)...

Maddy and Amanda - I really hope that you lovely ladies get your BFP's you deserve them :hugs:

Obviously I would love you all to get a bfp :happydance: haha

I think there are some very interesting charts amongst you ladies so I am hopeful that at least one of you will get that bfp :hugs:

Update on me.. I am 12DPO today and another bfn (don't know why I tested haha! Addiction I think so ) Just waiting on AF to arrive (which is a pain cause I don't know how long my lutheal phase is :cry: ) Have still had AF type cramping but it could be to do with the fact that I have been constipated for like the last week :rofl: Did I mention how much I love being a woman! Oh how I love these sore boobs and tender nipples I have had since 1DPO and not to mention all of the moos swings I have been having! I think I am going to have to stop charting next month and just go with the KTNP route me thinks cause I tend to read too much into all these 'symptoms' that are just normal period crap anyway! :cry: Rant over 


Love to you all xxxx


----------



## cossime

I love the look of your chart!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie[/QUOTE]

Thanks Pammy:flower: I can't remembered who suggested it but I went on ff and looked up other people's charts but everyone is soooooo different it's hard to find a common pattern:( I suppose it's high still so I guess I just wait the rest of the week out which is torture enough...I'm trying to think back to when I was pregnant with my son and nothing is ringing 'same'...no sore boobs and no nausea last night BUT I did throw up during the day...I'm too scared to test with my IC for fear of being let done...Can Thursday come already!! Had a LAZY father's day yesterday and just went to the inlawa in the evening. Celebrated with my dad the night before and as for the husband, we stayed in bed unitl 1pm! That almost felt like mother's day to me:winkwink: 

Hi everyone else :hi: xx


----------



## Abby27

There are some very nice looking temps there Cossime!


----------



## Melainey

I agree Cossime :) Your chart is looking GREAT :happydance: Hopefully it will lead to that BFP :)

EDIT: Just cracked an egg into the frying pan and it was twins :haha: :rofl: Was soooo cute just made me giggle :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Lainey, you and I are both 12 dpo!


----------



## cossime

Abby27 said:


> There are some very nice looking temps there Cossime!

Thanks Abby-trying not to look to much into it though...the dip today kind of had me feeling a little shitty:shrug:

No signs of AF yet for you either-that's a great sign! Surely someon here is going to get BFP this month yeah?? I have no signs (apart from being sick yesterday) and I'm still feeling my boobs allthe time like a horny-dog in the hope they will be sore lol!

Thanks Melainey:) I'm worried the descend is on it;s way as I feel like shite now...:(

I'm googling the crap out of BBT charts-arrrgghhhh!!


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry have been so slack at posting! I have been reading, but I find it takes ages to write a post. I've enjoyed spending time with the girls and focusing more on them, it's shown in their behavior too, just goes to show kids need their parents around! :) we've had a lovely quiet morning, P has conjunctivitis so we're a bit housebound today but it seems to be a good thing! They've had so many days out & late nights recently. Sometimes they just need their own toys and space! They are currently out on the balcony playing with a bucket of water, dolls, pegs & chalk and having a ball....love sunny weather!!
> 
> I'm now 7dpo! Don't have any pregnancy tests, and don't really have any intention of testing, or a date in mind! I think I've hit the wall and just a bit fed up of the whole charting,testing, BFN's every month. AF is due Friday/Saturday and I'm away from sat-sun night. I feel like life is just so crazy for us right now that if I don't get pregnant I know it's just not the right time...hindsight is a wonderful thing!
> 
> Hope you're all OK and enjoying the sunny day! :) xx
> 
> Can't believe how many of us are in the TWW.

Forgiven LLPM!!!! Glad you had a good weekend with your girls - it was certainly lovely weather yesterday & is again today (all week i think) for being out in the sunshine!!!


lisamfr said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Hope you all had an awesome weekend. The thread has been busy over the weekend. I have tried to catach up on everyones news and I have totally forgotten it all.
> 
> I am home sick with the flu. We has a very busy weekends with a 1st birthdays & a 60th Birthday and Fathers day. I feel so drained. Tried to sleep in but I have a 14 month old so that chance of that happing is very slim. I feed her breakfast locked all the doors in the house and I went back to bed and let her run wild. She only lasted an hour then she came and started hitting & screaming mummy to get out of bed.
> 
> Good luck to all the 2ww I look forward to checking in for more BFP in the coming weeks.

Oh lisa you poor darling....hope you feel better soon hun xx


Abby27 said:


> Hi Ladies, well 13DPO today....still no sign of AF (BFN yesterday though). I normally have a 12 day LP....so worse case scenario the vitex has done its job and i have an improving LP. I do normally get brown CM for a few days before AF, so no sign of that really either.
> 
> this AF being late is messing with my head...im starting to let myself believe it might be possible...im totally setting myself up for a crashing down (that could very well happen when im interstate this week for a conference...imagine being at a conference and AF showing up :( )
> any way about to head off to the shops for lunch...think im going to buy some more tests (DH says wait a few more days....but he isnt here)
> 
> I was watching my sisters and brothers play with their little ones yesterday! i love being an aunt so much...id just love for DH to be parents, i think we'd be good at it.

Hang in there Abby - I totally understand not wanting to get your hopes up, i convince myself every month that im not duffered!!! I dont want to let myself believe that it could be possible and have the heartbreak! We are only human eh!



Melainey said:


> Good Morning ladies :)
> 
> Have read everything but will not comment on everything (cause I can'y remember most haha)...
> 
> Maddy and Amanda - I really hope that you lovely ladies get your BFP's you deserve them :hugs:
> 
> Obviously I would love you all to get a bfp :happydance: haha
> 
> I think there are some very interesting charts amongst you ladies so I am hopeful that at least one of you will get that bfp :hugs:
> 
> Update on me.. I am 12DPO today and another bfn (don't know why I tested haha! Addiction I think so ) Just waiting on AF to arrive (which is a pain cause I don't know how long my lutheal phase is :cry: ) Have still had AF type cramping but it could be to do with the fact that I have been constipated for like the last week :rofl: Did I mention how much I love being a woman! Oh how I love these sore boobs and tender nipples I have had since 1DPO and not to mention all of the moos swings I have been having! I think I am going to have to stop charting next month and just go with the KTNP route me thinks cause I tend to read too much into all these 'symptoms' that are just normal period crap anyway! :cry: Rant over
> 
> 
> Love to you all xxxx

We love you laineypoo xxx hang in there hun Being a woman isnt meant to be easy, but to be honest, i wouldnt swap it for a man!!! Hope you have a lovely day pops xx


cossime said:


> I love the look of your chart!!
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie

Thanks Pammy:flower: I can't remembered who suggested it but I went on ff and looked up other people's charts but everyone is soooooo different it's hard to find a common pattern:( I suppose it's high still so I guess I just wait the rest of the week out which is torture enough...I'm trying to think back to when I was pregnant with my son and nothing is ringing 'same'...no sore boobs and no nausea last night BUT I did throw up during the day...I'm too scared to test with my IC for fear of being let done...Can Thursday come already!! Had a LAZY father's day yesterday and just went to the inlawa in the evening. Celebrated with my dad the night before and as for the husband, we stayed in bed unitl 1pm! That almost felt like mother's day to me:winkwink: 

Hi everyone else :hi: xx[/QUOTE]
Yes Cossime! That was me - point is that we must remember that there is no 'normal' looking chart - everyones are different whether they are bfp or not. So really we are just looking for 18 sustained high temps after O, apparently thats the magic number....


Melainey said:


> I agree Cossime :) Your chart is looking GREAT :happydance: Hopefully it will lead to that BFP :)
> 
> EDIT: Just cracked an egg into the frying pan and it was twins :haha: :rofl: Was soooo cute just made me giggle :)

lol Laineypop! I think it might have been a sign...

Pammy, 2mums, Smithy hope you are all having a fab day, and anyone else ive missed im sorry!!! So much to do at work this week i am having a small panic attack here!!!


----------



## Melainey

Smithy - YAY :) Do you know how long your LP is?? :happydance:

Cossime - I hear ya on that one! I was so heartbroken last week cause of those 2 evaps that I swore I would never let myself get too carried away again. The way I see it is it is better to set yourself up to fail and succeed than it is to set yourself up to suceed and fail. Less heartache I think :) But your chart does look great so I hope that this is it for you :happydance:

:jo: Hahhaa I know I would love for it to be a sign :rofl: Thank you :) I love you lots and lots and I hope that work gets better for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## cossime

What the hell...I can't stop farting!!! hahaha is that a symptom?? And no, I haven't eaten cabbage or baked beans:) I do crack myself up though :)


----------



## Melainey

hahahaha I tend to get a lot of gas in the TWW (actually ALWAYS haha) But I have heard that it can be a sign :) That's the bloody trouble about this TTC malark.. everything can be a sign :( It is sooooo cruel I reckon ! :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

cossime said:


> What the hell...I can't stop farting!!! hahaha is that a symptom?? And no, I haven't eaten cabbage or baked beans:) I do crack myself up though :)

Stop pulling on your fingers Cossime!!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Melainey

Bahahahahahahaha :jo: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Smithy - YAY :) Do you know how long your LP is?? :happydance:
> 
> Cossime - I hear ya on that one! I was so heartbroken last week cause of those 2 evaps that I swore I would never let myself get too carried away again. The way I see it is it is better to set yourself up to fail and succeed than it is to set yourself up to suceed and fail. Less heartache I think :) But your chart does look great so I hope that this is it for you :happydance:
> 
> :jo: Hahhaa I know I would love for it to be a sign :rofl: Thank you :) I love you lots and lots and I hope that work gets better for you :hugs: xxx

Right now im just procrastinating on this site...contemplating making some more beef rendang for dinner...perhaps a few more muffins...maybe some pistachio and cranberry biscotti....

ANYTHING BUT WORK!!!!

bahahahahahaha


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies!! I enjoyed the sangria way too much today :wine: but so happy to see You ladies so cheerful!! Hope you all have a wonderful day! Xoxo


----------



## cossime

Newbie32 said:


> cossime said:
> 
> 
> What the hell...I can't stop farting!!! hahaha is that a symptom?? And no, I haven't eaten cabbage or baked beans:) I do crack myself up though :)
> 
> Stop pulling on your fingers Cossime!!!! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

hahahahahahahahaha:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: .....ok, I'll stop :rofl: :rofl: :rofl::blush:


----------



## Melainey

Bahahahahaha :jo: Nanna you are so NAUGHTY :rofl:

BUt all that food sounds DELISH :haha:

:hi: Rosie :) Glad you enjoyed your sangria :happydance: I enjoyed my bottle or Red wine and Beers ehehehehehe :rofl: xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> Smithy - YAY :) Do you know how long your LP is?? :happydance:
> 
> Cossime - I hear ya on that one! I was so heartbroken last week cause of those 2 evaps that I swore I would never let myself get too carried away again. The way I see it is it is better to set yourself up to fail and succeed than it is to set yourself up to suceed and fail. Less heartache I think :) But your chart does look great so I hope that this is it for you :happydance:
> 
> :jo: Hahhaa I know I would love for it to be a sign :rofl: Thank you :) I love you lots and lots and I hope that work gets better for you :hugs: xxx

14 days lp for me (usually)


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Bahahahahaha :jo: Nanna you are so NAUGHTY :rofl:
> 
> BUt all that food sounds DELISH :haha:
> 
> :hi: Rosie :) Glad you enjoyed your sangria :happydance: I enjoyed my bottle or Red wine and Beers ehehehehehe :rofl: xx

Not sure i will share with DH though, i think he needs to be on rations after behaving so badly last week!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Hi ladies!! I enjoyed the sangria way too much today :wine: but so happy to see You ladies so cheerful!! Hope you all have a wonderful day! Xoxo

Yo cheek of the rose! 

Nice to see you darling, hope you had a fab time xxx


----------



## Melainey

So not long for you now :) I wish I bloody knew what mine was! Last month I was euther 26 or 18 so either way a bloody long wait! Hahaha


----------



## Melainey

Yeah Nanna :jo: I wouldn't be sharing either! Obviously one of you got your period and it wasn't you :winkwink: I hate when men have periods! mine has them all the time :rofl: But instead of bleeding out their vaginas they spill shit out of their mouths hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Yeah Nanna :jo: I wouldn't be sharing either! Obviously one of you got your period and it wasn't you :winkwink: I hate when men have periods! mine has them all the time :rofl: But instead of bleeding out their vaginas they spill shit out of their mouths hahaha :rofl:

Yeah so true.

Next time i'll shove a tampon down his throat - that will shut him up!!!!!!

hahahaha


----------



## Melainey

hahaha :rofl: indeed! Or stick a pad to his forehead hehe I let DH walk out of the house with a number 8 sticker stuck to his forehead hahaha Our niece out it there and he forgot about it and I was feeling devious haha! Was so funny when he went up to his boss and his boss was like "dude, do you know you have a number 8 stuck to your head" ohit's the little things in life :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cossime

Just uploaded an avatar which is of my spunky little man:)


----------



## Melainey

He is too gorgeous :) xx

Have you ladies got any good brain exercises? The past week or two I cannot remember anything and it is pissing me off something shocking! I norally have quite a good memory but not lately! :rof:


----------



## Pammy31

Ahh what a boring day at work... can't wait, Wednesday will be last shift before my holiday!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Abby27

Try this, say the colour the text is written in not the word that is written

https://www.google.com.au/imgres?im...EqSjiAfBoICwDA&ved=0CC4Q9QEwAg&dur=109&surl=1


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Abby :) I used to do that one on my brain training for DS that I can't find! Grrrr that would be perfect right now :) :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

The spinning ballerina is fun https://socyberty.com/psychology/are-you-left-or-right-brained-what-is-that-about/

I think im out ladies....some very very faint but there brown CM (i had to hunt a bit, but it was there :( :( :(

Of course to make the torture more acute i am now going to google 13 dpo light brown CM and read about a few ladies who still got a BFP...why? why do i do this to myself????


----------



## kiwipauagirl

number2woohoo said:


> Roll call - where are we all at cycle wise now?
> As I suspected I would, I got crosshairs today - so am 3DPO. Only another 9 days to wait till let's hope a BFP.

According to FF I am dpo 8 but I think I am only 7. AF due fri/sat. Not going to do test until sat or sun. Having mild cramps so I don't want to be rolling on the floor crying to the gods "why me" just yet.


----------



## Pammy31

I used to steal my nephews DS and use the brain training... 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> The spinning ballerina is fun https://socyberty.com/psychology/are-you-left-or-right-brained-what-is-that-about/
> 
> I think im out ladies....some very very faint but there brown CM (i had to hunt a bit, but it was there :( :( :(
> 
> Of course to make the torture more acute i am now going to google 13 dpo light brown CM and read about a few ladies who still got a BFP...why? why do i do this to myself????

Oh no :((


----------



## kiwipauagirl

LLPM: snap! We have the same cycle!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lovelies - haven't had a chance to read through - will do so once i get home - just wanted to say a quick hello!

Also AF has just arrived and I am only 4dpo - stupid thyroid! They said it would shorten my cycle but by 6 days - a little ridiculous!

Love you all - chat more soon! xx


----------



## Melainey

Oh abby I really hope that it is not that bitch! I am the exact same ... I have been googling every one of my 'symptoms' and I don't know why I do it either :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: dont share with DH, share with me!!! 
abby- google is a self torture machine in the tww! 

all of you in the tww, i cant beleive we so many, i have everything crossed for you and am hoping its going to be an exciting week in here!! 

im having spotting or have eaten too many strawberries, hoping its the latter...


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi ladies. 
Had a very bad night last night. Still feel sick in my stomach thinking about it. Have fertility appointment today so got papers out last night to fill it in when DH says " did u phone to confirm the appointment" no why I replied. It says here u must ring 2 wks before to confirm or Ur appointment will be automatically cancelled! How can I be such a [email protected]""&king idiot? I have been waiting over 2 mths for this even took holidays now so I could go. I went upstairs and cried so much I was sick. Just waiting until 8am to start ringing the clinic to see if we can still get in. If appoint cancelled I don't know what I am going to do my heart can't take it anymore. Why why why didn't I read the letter properly and Mark it on the calendar?? I am such an idiot. So of course I was up and down and tossing and turning all night. :cry:


----------



## Newbie32

Abby honey, you are human! This is why we torture ourselves with that bugger google...

Kiwi - FX you havent lost your appointment hun, you poor thing xxx

2mums - did you say spotting?? Is everything ok?


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi Lovelies - haven't had a chance to read through - will do so once i get home - just wanted to say a quick hello!
> 
> Also AF has just arrived and I am only 4dpo - stupid thyroid! They said it would shorten my cycle but by 6 days - a little ridiculous!
> 
> Love you all - chat more soon! xx

Nice to see you Angel, and that is crazy short! I hope you are on the mend very soon hun xx


----------



## Melainey

2mums - Hope everything is ok? Is the spotting light? xx :hugs:

Oh Kiwi hunny - I really hope that you still have your App.. That is so silly that you have to confirm :cry: :hugs: I am the exact same when it comes to reading letters tho! Only read the first part haha! I did it with my immegration papers :rofl: Oooopppsie! FX that you will get in xx

:hi: Angel - I hope that you are on the mend! FX that everything is sorted out for you guys soon xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh no! Kiwi! I hope they held it for you - surely they would have. xo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi- FX they didnt cancel it, i experienced a similar thing, never called to confirm, and was told, on paper, it would be cancelled, but in the end it wasnt and all was good, hoping for the same for you, i think its just a scare tactic they use. Hope you get in today! 

:jo: yup said spotting, not sure though, and yes melainey it was light, but bright pink/red. wiped twice and was there, waited 3.5 min and went to the loo again, still a little colour, went back 10 min later, didnt need to go, so just wiped high and hard, and nothing, now scared to go back, but i do have to wee. and of course tried to the at home doppler, the video Ginny posted is super duper helpful, heard the artery, the placenta, no heartbeat but i am aware hearing it now was going to be a long shot anyways (as after watching the video, what i heard last time was just the placenta, no hb) Havent told OH anything


----------



## Newbie32

Oh 2mums i hope it is nothing to be worried about! I have heard of spotting early in pg being harmless but i can imagine i would be freaking out!

Everything crossed for you hun xxxxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Fingers crossed its just harmless spotting lovely xx kiwi, hope you still have that appointment!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks :jo: im trying to remain positive, bc ive heard the same thing, and its around when my period would have been due and ive heard of that happening, but i felt like such shit yesterday and cant help but go to the worst, we have to go out to dinner for a friends birthday tonight and im not sure if thats a good thing or a bad thing at this point.


----------



## cossime

Sending you big hugs kiwi xxx hope they have held your appointment for you xxx


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi, i think it might be a scare tactic too...FX that you still have your appt!
2mums i think light spotting is ok. some of my pregnant ladies at work had that and said it was scary but fine. if you are worrying yourself may be give a doc a call? Im sure its fine, but peace of mind is very important.

I am going to be mad when AF arrives...im home now and looking at my chart this month (not temp chart but sperm coverage chart) and it was so good! i was a walking sperm holder for a good 12 days! Im surprised they werent propping me up in the day! that is 3375000000 sperm, one egg and no dice. ARGH


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Well i spoke to them about 6-7wk ago asking if there was any chance of getting an earlier appointment which they said that they will put me on a waiting list but they were hoping to start extra clinics seeing there is such a demand (which i was very surprised at, I didn't realise there was so many people in this county in the same boat as us) but that was it. I might try and play on that by saying I thought that was me confirming my appointment weeks ago. 
I honestly just don't know what I am going to do. I know I am thinking the worse and maybe i am workig myself up for no reason and my appointment is still there. I might ring my GP if its cancelled and see if she can do anything. Why is time going so slow this morning?? 

My inspirational calender says for today :- "_A little faith will bring your soul to Heaven; a great faith will bring Heaven to your soul_". Nope, not very inspired by that today.

But enough of my whinging and bitching and moaning. Hope you girls are having a wonderful Monday. A start to the week and a start to all those BFP! We all do need one or two on here to get us all positive again. 

ANGEL: hey there missus. We have missed you on here but understand with all the moving etc you must be wrecked. Sorry that AF has shown up again. Gosh that is very short. Are you on any medication for your thyroid? At least being at the in-laws you get some nice mummy cooking. That always helps.

ABBY: since I have began checking my temps I have been a google queen. I use to look up every little sign, symptom - now - you name it, i google it. Has driven me around the twist because every month I convince myself I have pregnancy signs and every month AF shows her ugly head and then I get all depressed and upset again. And for me I htink each month the tantrums get worse and longer. Its a vicious cycle. God damn Google!! :)


----------



## cossime

Trying2b2mums said:


> thanks :jo: im trying to remain positive, bc ive heard the same thing, and its around when my period would have been due and ive heard of that happening, but i felt like such shit yesterday and cant help but go to the worst, we have to go out to dinner for a friends birthday tonight and im not sure if thats a good thing or a bad thing at this point.

Hi 2 mums, try not to worry. My girl friend spotless right through from 5-16 weeks and it was nothing to do with baby and buns is fine. She is now 32 weeks and hasn't had a single spot again. For a lot of women it is completely fine to have some spotting so long as your not in pain. To e age and for peace of mind though maybe go visit your doc and rest up xxx


----------



## Melainey

I agree hunni I think that it is normal and I am praying that it is nothing serious for you :hugs: I would call the doctor just for your own peace of mind ::hugs:


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi: i would definitely use that as justification...you called to ask for sooner appt....yes, i think that is a confirmation.


----------



## number2woohoo

2mums I am sure it is nothing but I would call your doc anyway. Also not sure I'd go out tonight if I were you - I would put myself on bed rest till I'd seen the doctor. Hugs and fingers crossed it is nothing hun x


----------



## Lisasmith

Trying2b2mums said:


> thanks :jo: im trying to remain positive, bc ive heard the same thing, and its around when my period would have been due and ive heard of that happening, but i felt like such shit yesterday and cant help but go to the worst, we have to go out to dinner for a friends birthday tonight and im not sure if thats a good thing or a bad thing at this point.

:hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

kiwipauagirl said:


> Well i spoke to them about 6-7wk ago asking if there was any chance of getting an earlier appointment which they said that they will put me on a waiting list but they were hoping to start extra clinics seeing there is such a demand (which i was very surprised at, I didn't realise there was so many people in this county in the same boat as us) but that was it. I might try and play on that by saying I thought that was me confirming my appointment weeks ago.
> I honestly just don't know what I am going to do. I know I am thinking the worse and maybe i am workig myself up for no reason and my appointment is still there. I might ring my GP if its cancelled and see if she can do anything. Why is time going so slow this morning??
> 
> My inspirational calender says for today :- "_A little faith will bring your soul to Heaven; a great faith will bring Heaven to your soul_". Nope, not very inspired by that today.
> 
> But enough of my whinging and bitching and moaning. Hope you girls are having a wonderful Monday. A start to the week and a start to all those BFP! We all do need one or two on here to get us all positive again.
> 
> ANGEL: hey there missus. We have missed you on here but understand with all the moving etc you must be wrecked. Sorry that AF has shown up again. Gosh that is very short. Are you on any medication for your thyroid? At least being at the in-laws you get some nice mummy cooking. That always helps.
> 
> ABBY: since I have began checking my temps I have been a google queen. I use to look up every little sign, symptom - now - you name it, i google it. Has driven me around the twist because every month I convince myself I have pregnancy signs and every month AF shows her ugly head and then I get all depressed and upset again. And for me I htink each month the tantrums get worse and longer. Its a vicious cycle. God damn Google!! :)

:hugs: for you too


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Just rang and yep scare tactic and boy did they scare the shite out of me

*I STILL HAVE THE APPOINTMENT!!![/*COLOR]

Oh my God my heart.... I can't believe it. Thank you so much girls for all your words of encouragement I really do appreciate it and now I feel like a right twat for worrying over nothing. :flower: See this TTC is driving me nuts. My heart is slowly beating to normal.

2MUMS: wow you can hear the placenta? That is so cool. What does it sound like? I imagine its like water sloshing around. Also I found on a website the lunar moons that the chinese follow and about pregnancy. It has a list of the month you conceive and the age of you at conception as to weather you have a boy or a girl. i am going to try and attach it but not sure how it will go...
https://www.select-baby-gender.com/chinese-lunar-calendar.aspx

it will be interesting to see if it correct.


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: that is so cool Kiwi ! Apparently if I conceived last month I would be having a girl hahaha!! 

SOOOOO GREAT About your appointment :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

Yeah according to the Chinese, Harrison was supposed to be a girl.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

NUMBER2: yeah I am a little skeptical of it. If I got pregnant in Aug it says that I am having a girl but every clairvoyant etc that I have been to have all said I will have twin boys after treatment. So I hope to prove them all wrong and do it on my own!


----------



## Abby27

YAAY Kiwi i am so happy for you that it worked out. Dont feel too bad, i get riddled with anxiety about that sort of stuff too...and it can be crippling. then when it works out fine, you think how you wasted all that energy on worry


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi: Psychics tell me im having twin boys too!


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh, I'm sure the clairvoyants and psychics are MUCH more accurate than the Chinese random calendar *snort* ;)


----------



## cossime

Kiwi: great news about the appointment:) also, your chart is looking crazy good!!!! I have been stalking charts all damn day (& farting in case you missed it;) when will you be testing?? According to the calendar, if I'm duffed I'll be having a girl:)


----------



## cossime

number2woohoo said:


> oh, i'm sure the clairvoyants and psychics are much more accurate than the chinese random calendar *snort* ;)

:rofl: !!!


----------



## Melainey

:rofl::rofl: I love psychics hahaha !! My two told me that I will be having babies very soon! Also one of them told me that I will be having 5 kids :rofl: DH was not happt about this haha he only wants 2/3 but I want 5 :rofl: Also she told me that I would be having 2 kids and then taking a break for another 3 :haha::rofl: Be so funny to see if it is true :rofl:


----------



## ginny83

Cossime - your chart looks great! I didn't have a true implantation dip, mind kind just went up and down a couple of times. 

I'll be pregnant on my 29th :) I fell pregnant with DS when I was 26, had him at 27, fell pregnant with this bubs at 28, will have them at 29.... so who knows maybe turning 30 will mean time for another baby hahaha I think I have to survive getting through 1st tri first!

Lisa - hope you feel better soon! I long for the day DS will be interested in watching a movie! I have all these fantasies about DS watching a movie in our room (even though we don't have a TV in our room) and me getting this lovely sleep in! hehe

Kiwi - hope you still get your appointment :( I hate when I miss details like that and it always happens to things you won't the most! Wish it would happen to something like getting your car serviceds or something.

2mums - I had spotting too remember! Just keep an eye on it to see if it gets worse. Also, did you say you had a subchoronic hemorrhage? The spotting is probably from that and I bet at your next scan it'll be gone or much smaller. (Also very early for the doppler! But at least you know what to listen for now!)

AFM - Max fell sick last night with a temp :( We really aren't getting much luck in the health department in our house. So I let him have McDonalds and apple juice today as a treat since he didn't want to eat anything this morning. My mum is driving me up the wall about it - keep calling all the time asking how he is. She keep suggesting he might have all these things like a cheat infection or swine flu (?!), but the GP said it was probably just a virus. I love that she cares about him so much but I wish she'd back off.


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Ginny - Oh no :cry: I hope Max gets well soon the poor little fella :hugs: Mothers are crazy, but only cause they care :) (sometimes too much :rofl: )xx


----------



## ginny83

Oh my mum definitely has crazy down pat! Poor DF he ended up with one of "those" MIL's haha

2mums - I was also thinking, could the spotting be related to the cyst you have? Could it have burst? I'm assuming if that was the case it'd hurt though?

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> :rofl::rofl: I love psychics hahaha !! My two told me that I will be having babies very soon! Also one of them told me that I will be having 5 kids :rofl: DH was not happt about this haha he only wants 2/3 but I want 5 :rofl: Also she told me that I would be having 2 kids and then taking a break for another 3 :haha::rofl: Be so funny to see if it is true :rofl:

:rofl: yep I am "suppose" to have 3. Twin boys and then seeing i desperately want a girl (didn't know i did but ok then) i go back for the 3rd which happens to be a girl. To be honest I take them all with a grain of salt unless of course they tell me that I will win the lottery or come into money :rofl: but I will be happy just to be able to have one happy, healthy child and don't care what the sex is. Besides I think I left my run a little late to be having 5 like yourself!!! :)


----------



## Abby27

number2woohoo said:


> Oh, I'm sure the clairvoyants and psychics are MUCH more accurate than the Chinese random calendar *snort* ;)

This made me laugh so hard that my drink came out my nose


----------



## kiwipauagirl

number2woohoo said:


> Oh, I'm sure the clairvoyants and psychics are MUCH more accurate than the Chinese random calendar *snort* ;)

:rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Hahahaha I do take what they say with a pinch of salt but a lot of what they have said has come through! And one of them is my friend and she is the reason I have found Daniel and that I am no longer an alcoholic :happydance: haha So whooooo knows :) Maybe you will be having 3 :winkwink:


----------



## Abby27

I saw a psychic who told me that the love of my life was someone i already knew! this was some 15 years ago...i racked my brain....i loved my current DH as my good friend but nothing more....SO she was right about that

but then again statistically its not a bad bet! its either going to be someone i do know or someone i dont! 

and if i dont have twin boys im hardly going to track her down and say "oi! PSYCHIC CHICK!!!!!!!!what is this...twin GIRLS????....BAD PSYCHIC", then she would probably say "I *knew* you liked surprises"


----------



## Lisasmith

So happy about your appointment kiwi!


----------



## Melainey

hahahah Yeah true Abby :) :rofl: "GIMME BACK MY MONEY BITCH, I WANTED TWIN BOYS :ROFL: HAHAHAHA)


----------



## Lisasmith

My mother was told by a crazy old psychic when I was born that I would have 5 children and my 3rd would be premature..


----------



## Lisasmith

Guess she wasn't so crazy  she also said I would have Irish twins


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Irish twins :rofl: Funny :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

There you go Melaniey, you can have Irish twins!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Lisasmith said:


> Guess she wasn't so crazy  she also said I would have Irish twins

4 & 5 could still be irish twins!! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

kiwipauagirl said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Guess she wasn't so crazy  she also said I would have Irish twins
> 
> 4 & 5 could still be irish twins!! :)Click to expand...

Shhhhhhhhh lol! I can't even fathom that


----------



## Newbie32

You girls crack me up!

Number2 you are hilarious with you fb commentary!!! Love it!

I'm thinking I might feed my beef rendang to dh after all...the last batch I made had nearly a whole jar of sambal in it and had no chilli zing, so I changed brands....added about five tablespoons or so, and the thing is so bloody spicy I think I've murdered all the taste buds on my tongue just trying a tiny bit! 

Oopsies....

Honey...rendang for dinner??

Bahahahahahaha


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi girls - Finally read everything! Wow you gals can talk!

Amanda I love your sense of humour - I always nearly PMSL reading your posts! I am praying that you get your bfp soon - you too Maddy! You both definitely deserve it and I can tell that your will be lovely mums!

2mums praying so hard that your bleed is just break thru bleeding and nothing more serious! Sending lots of :hugs: your way!! Xx

Hi to everyone else! Lots of lovage and prayers for bfps to you all!!!


----------



## Melainey

:haha: Oh I wouldn't mind twinnies at all hehe Mine, however, would be German, Irish, australian! Fooked up accents they will have hehehehe!! <3


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie that will yeah him to be a shit, Bahahaha. Beef rendang that burns both ways.


----------



## LLPM

Evening! 

Angel, glad the move went well! Hope something comes up soon so you don't have to hang around the inlaws for too long! I love my MIL, but more than 4 days and I'm pulling my air out!! Lol. Sorry AF got you! :(

2mums, hope all is well! Have you gone to the early pregnancy assessment service? (shoud be one in the local hospital?) They usually will give you an ultrasound for peace of mind! Bleeding is really common, and in lots of cases its nothing but should be checked out. :hugs:

I'm starting to feel like AF is coming??! I'm only 7dpo, but if I violated on CD20 which is when I thought I did at first then I'm now 10dpo in which case I'm due today/tomorrow so I guess we'll see!


----------



## Newbie32

Yep!! Prepare for the ring sting!!!

Bahahahahahaha

Gosh I can be horrid!


----------



## LLPM

Haha *ovulated not VIOLATED!


----------



## Newbie32

Hopefully duffer cramps llpm!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls! Hope you're all well!

Sorry I have been so MIA, just had a lot going on, and I haven't had much time to get on here. I'm trying to catch up, but its so hard! lol 

I just thought everyone should check out my sister's website she's started up... It's fairly new, so may not be relevant to the areas you live in yet, but she is currently building it up. It's designed for parents to use when looking for activities for their children. I thought those with kids would be interested, others may have friends who need it? Check it out, if you're wanting to explore how the site works, you could try searching the suburbs port macquarie or Coffs Harbour, I think they have a fair bit in them at this stage. anyway, if you don't wanna look, that's fine, but if you're interested, check it out! I'm pretty proud of what she's built up from nothing!

www.todokids.com.au 

I will continue to try to catch up! sorry to not comment on anything yet, I have missed so much!

xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> Yep!! Prepare for the ring sting!!!
> 
> Bahahahahahaha
> 
> Gosh I can be horrid!

:xmas17: "_I feel into a burning ring of fire, I went down,down,down and the flames went higher. And it burns,burns,burns the ring of fire, the ring of fire_."

(ok I know its not christmas but its the only smiley face that I could find that had a music note or that was singing) :blush:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks girls, heaps!! Seems to have stopped, and wasn't too much, so Ginny might be right about the bleed, bleeding out, he said that might happen. It wouldn't be the cyst, the DR said I def would know when and if that burst!! I have an appoint in 10 days, unless it starts again and/or I get pains, I'll wait it out, hoping and staying positive. You all are so helpful, and ease my mind!! TY!! 
lucy- i had to :rofl: at violated, instead of ovulated, one of the worst auto corrects! haha
:jo: did DH survive, and shall I ask if your loo survived...
Mum2Q- that would be a great website! 

anything and everyone I missed, sorry, I read everything, forgot most, will be sitting on my bum/laying, and hopefully going to bed soon-ish, although we are having cake and coffee at our place


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hi girls! Hope you're all well!
> 
> Sorry I have been so MIA, just had a lot going on, and I haven't had much time to get on here. I'm trying to catch up, but its so hard! lol
> 
> I just thought everyone should check out my sister's website she's started up... It's fairly new, so may not be relevant to the areas you live in yet, but she is currently building it up. It's designed for parents to use when looking for activities for their children. I thought those with kids would be interested, others may have friends who need it? Check it out, if you're wanting to explore how the site works, you could try searching the suburbs port macquarie or Coffs Harbour, I think they have a fair bit in them at this stage. anyway, if you don't wanna look, that's fine, but if you're interested, check it out! I'm pretty proud of what she's built up from nothing!
> 
> www.todokids.com.au
> 
> I will continue to try to catch up! sorry to not comment on anything yet, I have missed so much!
> 
> xx

WOW! MUM2Q that is fantastic! Fair play to your sister for doing all of that. It is brilliant and so much detail. Gosh once it gets up and running fully she could even extend it to Queensland and other states. Make it around the whole country. And to start from nothing!!! BRILLIANT!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, he wouldn't try it until I did! All good ladies, it will actually slow cook overnight and be tomorrow nights dinner...I've bet him he can't eat it. Poor competitive ******* couldn't help himself!!!!

Hahahahaha

Xxx

Glad to hear its stopped 2mums, nice to see you squigles! I might sing that song tomorrow night kiwi, lol xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Finally caught up!!!

2 mums, so glad your spotting has stopped. You should still mention it to OH in case it happens again, just to avoid stressing yourself out. I'm sure she would help you ease your mind!

Kiwi, so glad your appointment is ok! have you been yet, or still waiting to go?? good luck!

Melainey :) hi!

Nana, your dinner sounds like there will be a burning ring of fire tomorrow! lol

Hi to everyone else, I'm all caught up, but it's just too much to comment on everything! love you all!

Yeah, the website is great, she also has a facebook page, which is really good too! She's the one with triplets, so she has developed all of this from an idea whilst looking after 3 3 year olds, so she's done a bloody good job! Nothing like 3 kids driving you mad to spark an idea like that! haha

EDIT: she is planning on having it in all areas eventually, it only officially opened july 1 this year, so still building it up to get the end result. It will be a great tool for people to use at home, but also to check out what's going on when they are going on holidays etc


----------



## Newbie32

Omg, bnb sensored me!!! Those ***** in my message were the word bas tard without the space!!!! Hilarious!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Omg, bnb sensored me!!! Those ***** in my message were the word bas tard without the space!!!! Hilarious!

Bahahaha!
You naughty girl. 
Can't think why I haven't been censored yet - I must have been on my best behaviour for a change.


----------



## Newbie32

I reckon I've said worse things than to call my dh a competitive bas tard!!!

Hilarious....

Night lovelies xxx early ride for me!

Mwaamwaa xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hahaha nana, that's so funny - you naughty girl! It's funny, cos w have dropped the F bomb heaps on this thread! I can't believe bast ard was the unlucky one to be sensored! haha it makes it look heaps worse than what you actually said! lol


----------



## Melainey

Glad to see that the bleeding has stopped 2mums xx :hugs: xx Give that little bean a squeeze for me :hugs: 

Squigleybum :hugs: The website is GREAT .. fair play to your sister ... Truly a miracle worker with 3 bubs :haha: 

Nanna :jo: Hahahahahahah That is hilarious! I haven't been censored yet (that I know of) and I have said a lot worse than that I am sure hahahaha!! :rofl: Too funny :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey miss melainey! Yeah, she's done a pretty awesome job! 

I'm going to head off to bed, I'm in need of some TLC from my man...It's been one of those days...emotions all over the place. 

sweet dreams everyone!!

xx


----------



## Newbie32

Secretly just makes me want to type heaps of swear words to see which others will see me to the naughty corner!!!!

Sweet dreams girls and here's to high temps tomorrow! 

XXX


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight you sexy gals <3 

And Yeah Nanna :jo: I think we should have a little experiment hehehehehe :rofl:

xx


----------



## Melainey

By the way my DH is being an ass ALL DAY!! grrrr


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Secretly just makes me want to type heaps of swear words to see which others will see me to the naughty corner!!!!
> 
> Sweet dreams girls and here's to high temps tomorrow!
> 
> XXX

Me too - makes me think well fuck, what else can I not say


----------



## number2woohoo

Well there you go, the f word seems to make it through, lol


----------



## Pammy31

shit mother fucker whore.... does that work... potty mouth pam... lol




https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Trying2b2mums

they wont allow bas tar d but will allow everything else, son of a bitch!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Well girls sitting here at cork airport waiting for my flight so thought I would take advantage of free wi-fi :) had my appointment day and it went ok. Not sure what i hoping for I guess. 200 bucks for about 20mins and to put my legs in stirups while the routes around with a camera. Outcome is that I have to go back in a month to have laparoscopy basically I get knocked out while the cut a whole in my belly button and puts a camera in there to check out my tubes to see if they are blocked. 3 options for me are.....
1. I get pregnant naturally
2. My tubes are clear and they do IUI
3. My tubes are blocked and I have to IVF straight away
I held myself together until I got to the car and then broke down. Poor DH didn't know what to say or do so just gave me a big hug until I finished crying. Bless him :) 
I am going to go away now and forget all about it. I am not out yet until the witch shows up (actually seeing we can says everything except bas tard then I should use a better word than witch) I am due sat but this month we tried different things so hopefully it can still happen. Fingers crossed. 

Well my flight is boarding and of course everyone runs to get to the front if the line so best go to! Happy tue girls and I hope u allhave a great day xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Kiwi - (hugs) 
This sucks but it's all positive steps forward x


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: Kiwi
I'll have everything crossed that your test comes back all clear and they can get those swimmers where they need to be :) and yes, you're not out until the bitch shows


----------



## cossime

Morning ladies!!!! Big fat question: normally take my temp at 6am every morning. But today I took it at 4am as DS came and jumped in our bed so I thought I better take it while gave had my 3hours of uninterrupted sleep= 36.60 (which is what I charted) but at 6am thought I'd take it just to see it was 36.82. That's not a true reading is it as I would have only been sleeping around 2hours? Thought????


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, I have no idea! I have such broken sleep


----------



## Lisasmith

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=50397 people are voting that my epic EVAP is positive lol! It took 3 days for the EVAP to appear And the line is brown!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls!! 

Nana, it's sort of like a challenge... Maybe they sensored ******* because of the meaning of it? Could be offensive? (dunno who to in this day and age) just the only thing I can think of?? 

Kiwi, glad the ball is rolling for you! Enjoy your holiday and just take ttc as it comes now! Xx

Cossime, use the first temp, it is more accurate. 

Hope you all have a good day! 

Afm, I cried myself to sleep in hubby's arms cos I'm so over this ttc game. He didn't know what to do with me, I just got so upset at the thought of AF showing up on sat, I don't think I will handle a bfn well this time round... 

Not to worry, chin up today - even if my eyes are still puffy! Damn it!!

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha thought I would write a the real word...... Sensored!! Haha

So weird!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum2Q - hugs to you too! It's so hard isn't it. And not sure our partners really understand. xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, I was such a mess and he said 'babe, what's really wrong' I was just like I know it's silly, but it's how I'm feeling right now. He said everything right, but nothing helped me feel better, I felt bad cos it really upsets him to see me cry, but a big fat mess doesn't even coming close to describing me!


----------



## Lisasmith

So weird that word is sensored!


----------



## Lisasmith

I wish I could give you all babies :( it hurts my heart that you all have been waiting so long


----------



## Abby27

Ah Mum2Q big hugs...AF arrived this morning fo me :( and i had me a similar scene. DH did all he could but i had to get up and haul myself to the workplace where im a minority for not being Duffed! That bitchy duffed woman better stay out of my hair today!

I just cling to all the positive success stories i know! its like the pantene ad...wont happen over night but it will happen! 
I wish i could say something that would help...frankly i wouldnt mind hearing it myself. just got to keep trying...big hugs xo


----------



## Abby27

I figure ******* is censored so that no one uses it in a context relating to an unmarried duffed woman...but seriously? does anyone use ******* in that context any more?


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=50397 people are voting that my epic EVAP is positive lol! It took 3 days for the EVAP to appear And the line is brown!

Lis I reckon thats a +++++++++!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

abby - sorry to hear the with got you! i'll let you know those words, but like most things, advice is easier to give than it is to take! thats what i thought about the bas tard being sensored...

lisa, thanks! have you tested again? xx


----------



## Abby27

Lisa that doesnt look like an evap line to me! test again! 

Thanks Mum2Q...probably does help that AF tends to make me teary and more emotional ANY WAY, so my normal logical self abandons me and im this blubbering mess! (now im crying at work...i f**king hate that)...i just cant even picture it happening for me.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh you poor thing! Are you able to take part of the day off? Hugs for you!!

Lisa, I'm going with you on evap, but I still think you're duffers and just haven't gotten the second line yet!!!


----------



## Maddy40

kiwipauagirl said:


> Outcome is that I have to go back in a month to have laparoscopy basically I get knocked out while the cut a whole in my belly button and puts a camera in there to check out my tubes to see if they are blocked. 3 options for me are.....
> 1. I get pregnant naturally
> 2. My tubes are clear and they do IUI
> 3. My tubes are blocked and I have to IVF straight away

Kiwi glad the appointment was okay. Did the Dr explain why they are going to do a Lap straight away and no HSG first? HSG is far less invasive and you don't have any recovery time (as there's no cutting involved). Heaps of people report getting BFPs either the same cycle or next cycle after HSG because the tubes get cleared out by the dye.

Anyways, hope you have a great time away!


----------



## cossime

Hi girls, I think i'm on the way to AF's arrival too:( Thanks Quigley re the advice on the temp which means I am slowly coming down. I feel like sheeeeeeeetttttttttttt-boo.

Abby and Quigley, I wish there was something we could do to take everyone's miserableness when this shit just doesn't work. I never thought I would be in this position having know my cycle like the back of my hand for so long but clearly, in the end it's beyond our control. I'm off to cry too now and wollow if the likes of google...

Lisa, please test again using FMU!!! We need some good news on this board!!!

Good morning to the others! I do hope it is a better morning for you all than it is for me...xx


----------



## Maddy40

Morning all. Hope everyone has a good day. I'm on my second day off. 

It's the first nice Spring day here so I'm headed into the garden to dig and plant vegies. Gotta get my Vit D levels up :)


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, it sounds like it has been a tough night/morning.

Smithy - a line is a line!! Ive never seen an evap on an frer...

Mum2q you poor darling xxxx i hope you are feeling a bit better this morning xx

Kiwi i hope that the appointment is able to give you some clarity on the situation, so youknow what you dealing with. Enjoy your holiday - i hope you have a ball xx

Sorry the witch got you too Abby, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I am so glad that we have each other girls, it really does make dealing with this month in, month out. Even if we cant use the word bas tards on here!!!

Much love xxx


----------



## Abby27

Sorry im being Abby whingy pants this morning...but another woman at work just told me "quietly" that she was duffed...it was sort of mid sentence as she was explaining something else...

YES thankyou universe for seeing the opportunity to whack me down a little bit further. 
i think the only people who arent duffered here now are the ladies in their mid 60s (who are expecting grandchildren) and me! We are going to have a significant work shortage soon.


----------



## cossime

Abby27 said:


> Sorry im being Abby whingy pants this morning...but another woman at work just told me "quietly" that she was duffed...it was sort of mid sentence as she was explaining something else...
> 
> YES thankyou universe for seeing the opportunity to whack me down a little bit further.
> i think the only people who arent duffered here now are the ladies in their mid 60s (who are expecting grandchildren) and me! We are going to have a significant work shortage soon.

:hugs: to you Abby xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Cossime, your temp can still jump back up, just wait and see. Hop she stays away!

Sash, thanks! Xxxx hope you have a good day!

Abby, that's the worst! Nana can probably feel your pain there, she is surrounded by duffered people in her office too!!! Hope you're ok! 

I know of other people who are ttc or have little ones and I think it might be time for another, and I just think 'oh I hope it's me first!' so mean!


----------



## Newbie32

Abby27 said:


> Sorry im being Abby whingy pants this morning...but another woman at work just told me "quietly" that she was duffed...it was sort of mid sentence as she was explaining something else...
> 
> YES thankyou universe for seeing the opportunity to whack me down a little bit further.
> i think the only people who arent duffered here now are the ladies in their mid 60s (who are expecting grandchildren) and me! We are going to have a significant work shortage soon.

Squigley is right Abby - there is a current pregnancy plague that has bounced through the two levels of staff in my office, and struck down basically every woman between the age of 26 and 40 except for me!!!! Well that and the other 2/3 that are off on maternity leave anyway. Ive tried everything, but its obviously not in the water like they all say, as they walk around rubbing their bellies! You would think that people would be a little more sensitive to the fact that they dont know who might be trying to get duffered and not just ramble on about pregnancy this, baby that ALL day. But no. They do. All day. Every day.

So i feel your pain hun!!!

XXX

EDIT: on that note, i am going to go and make a coffee and stop near all of their desks and let them know JUST how GOOD it tastes!!!!! Bahahahahahahaha (no decaf here for our coffee machine hehehe)


----------



## Newbie32

PS, my temps are ******** today!!! Hope im not getting early af or something as well!!!

EDIT: OMG another sensoring!!! you cant say re tarded either!!!!! BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Abby27

life is just cruel sometimes. i know a woman who was on the pill, used a condom...DUFFERED. come the F**K on! 

Any way i am very glad that i have found all of you ladies, and feel very safe here, so thank you all.


----------



## Maddy40

Abby27 said:


> Sorry im being Abby whingy pants this morning...but another woman at work just told me "quietly" that she was duffed...it was sort of mid sentence as she was explaining something else...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Bummer Abby. Soooo hate that. Does this woman know you are TTC? Maybe she wanted you to know before it was public, so you could be prepared?


----------



## Maddy40

Newbie32 said:


> PS, my temps are ******** today!!! Hope im not getting early af or something as well!!!

Awwww hun, sending you :hugs: I know exactly how you feel, seeing temps headed down, down, down (sh*t, now I have that stupid Coles advert stuck in my head).


----------



## Abby27

thanks Nana, that made me laugh


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Maddy :)

Cannot believe that we cant use the word re tarded without it getting starred out as well! Odd choices....what if you had a child that was mildly ******** and you were talking about it? Weird!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I cant believe ive been on this board for months and months, and dont get a single sensoring, and then it happens twice in two days!!!

Maybe bnb is onto me...cue evil laugh

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah it took 3 days so it's really an EVAP and I've been testing with fmu for 10 days now and all bfn's :( af is due tomorrow. I had a temp dip 4 days ago so I'll just keep waiting and seeing what happens. Cervix is still high, soft and still producing snotty cm.


----------



## Abby27

i so want to push the limits of the censorship....we all know what word we want to test


----------



## Lisasmith

I want to hug all you ladies! We have to get at least 1 :bfp: this month, right?


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> i so want to push the limits of the censorship....we all know what word we want to test

Are you talking the c bomb? :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Im assuming so!

But i dont want to get booted off the site!!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Maddy: no, no one knows at wrk. Ladies are ALWAYS asking me. We had a morning tea for a lady going on Mat leave (we seem to have one a week) and someone said to me "oh Abby you will be next", then bitch face duffers bird chimes in "no, im next im next, see im pregnant"
Its one of those things that people assume you are....cant ask you....and are insensitive to all in one. which is quite perplexing

Actually a lady i share my office with knows we are TTC, but that is it. she saw my sperm/ovulation flow chart so it was hard to lie about

why was i doing a sperm/ovulation flow chart at work? hmmm....


----------



## Abby27

I dont either...it would just be interesting if that was allowed, when it shouldnt be but ******* is wrong.


----------



## Newbie32

lol at your flow chart Abby!!! Still makes me smile!

I am actually starting to think that people that are duffered lose their 'sensitivity' gene! Well they certainly do in my office. Having said that, none of the duffered's on our lovely thread are at all like that, so maybe its just a work place thing!!!

Im hoping your day improves miss Abby!!! And hopefully this CD1 is the first day of your pregnancy xxxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies, I was :rofl: at all the censors, wish I was ballsy enough to try C.U Next Tuesday....bahahaha

I agree that it is super tough when everyone at work is duffers, ESP if it is only their 1st or 2nd month TTC.

In my dept at work luckily there is only one lady who is TTC. No one knows I am and if I did get duffered before her i would feel really bad but would def (in private) let her know how long we have been trying so she doesn't think it happened after 1 month.


----------



## Newbie32

HOLY TEMPERATURE SPIKES SWEET ROSIE CHEEKS!!!!

You have got to be duffered!!!!!!! That chart is MAGNIFICENT!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

EDIT: when are you testing hun?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> HOLY TEMPERATURE SPIKES SWEET ROSIE CHEEKS!!!!
> 
> You have got to be duffered!!!!!!! That chart is MAGNIFICENT!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> EDIT: when are you testing hun?

Oh :jo: you know me well enough to know I've been testing since 9 DPO!!! All :bfn:s....I'm thinking my delicious sangria caused the temp spike!!!! Bahahahah


----------



## Newbie32

hahahaha....you are right, old :jo: had a moment with her memory....

You could be right re the sangria - ive heard that alcohol, (like more than a glass of wine or two) can increase bbt....im hoping it stays up tomorrow tho and is actually a duffertemp rather than a sangatemp!!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

How do you get your chart in your signature?


----------



## Rosie_PA

We will see, I did not have any alchy today so tomorrows temp should be accurate, I'm trying not to get my hopes up because it is sooooo depressing every month! On a good note I have an appt with my ob/gyn tomorrow about maybe starting to do some testing followed by another acupuncture! Busy day!! 

Side note,how often do you have accupuncture? Weekly?


----------



## Newbie32

Log in to fertility friend, look for the top menu bar called 'sharing' and then 'get code' and select the 'BB code" for the 'chart thumbnail' and post it in :)


----------



## number2woohoo

You know, I think if you are differed, it is all you can think about. 
Add to that, you would never imagine how hard it can be to get duffered if you didn't have problems yourself. 
And that is how you get preggos rambling all day and night about their pregnannciness. 
Regarding the insensitived duffed ups:
When I was pregnant with Harrison I am quite sure it never occurred to me that someone wouldn't want to hear me rabbit on about how I could feel kicks, or baby clothes, or nurseries. 
So it is nothing personal. 
Yet... It still hurts. That's why having a support group to talk it through with is good. So thanks, ladies xo


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> We will see, I did not have any alchy today so tomorrows temp should be accurate, I'm trying not to get my hopes up because it is sooooo depressing every month! On a good note I have an appt with my ob/gyn tomorrow about maybe starting to do some testing followed by another acupuncture! Busy day!!
> 
> Side note,how often do you have accupuncture? Weekly?

I do it every week, or sometimes a fortnight (ie, last friday had to cancel when i had the vomitrons, so am going back tonight) He doesnt needle my belly tho!!! He does places on my shoulders, back of my knees, sometimes my head, wrists, between toes etc - but never my belly!!! I will have to ask him what he is actually treating me for with each needle cos i never have lol!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks :) and yep i know i started temping late in the game ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Very good points and very true number2, maybe i was just giving my bitch badge a little polish up ;)

hehehehe


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> We will see, I did not have any alchy today so tomorrows temp should be accurate, I'm trying not to get my hopes up because it is sooooo depressing every month! On a good note I have an appt with my ob/gyn tomorrow about maybe starting to do some testing followed by another acupuncture! Busy day!!
> 
> Side note,how often do you have accupuncture? Weekly?
> 
> I do it every week, or sometimes a fortnight (ie, last friday had to cancel when i had the vomitrons, so am going back tonight) He doesnt needle my belly tho!!! He does places on my shoulders, back of my knees, sometimes my head, wrists, between toes etc - but never my belly!!! I will have to ask him what he is actually treating me for with each needle cos i never have lol!!!Click to expand...

I ask about every single needle!!!! Lol!! The ones in the ears are for stress, belly for fertility, not sure about the others.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ohhhhh ladies!!! We haven't had the bitch badges out in such a long time!!!! Let's get them out again soon!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> We will see, I did not have any alchy today so tomorrows temp should be accurate, I'm trying not to get my hopes up because it is sooooo depressing every month! On a good note I have an appt with my ob/gyn tomorrow about maybe starting to do some testing followed by another acupuncture! Busy day!!
> 
> Side note,how often do you have accupuncture? Weekly?
> 
> I do it every week, or sometimes a fortnight (ie, last friday had to cancel when i had the vomitrons, so am going back tonight) He doesnt needle my belly tho!!! He does places on my shoulders, back of my knees, sometimes my head, wrists, between toes etc - but never my belly!!! I will have to ask him what he is actually treating me for with each needle cos i never have lol!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I ask about every single needle!!!! Lol!! The ones in the ears are for stress, belly for fertility, not sure about the others.Click to expand...

lol, im sure i should also - who knows what he is doing to me!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Smithy - something hasnt quite worked with your siggie....id try again and see if it works

And rosiecheeks you crack me up - i think we thoroughly scared away all the things that we used our badges on!!!!!

I hope we hear from 2mums soon....i want to know that she is ok...


----------



## lisamfr

Morning Girls,

WOW this Thread has really taking off every time I jump on I have to catch up on 5 or more pages.

Just wanted to say a quick hello I am sooo busy at work today catching up from being home sick yesterday. 

Hope everyone is having a nice morning.


----------



## Pammy31

Hey ladies... I have tender nipps... I am thinking this may be from the Agnus Castus?



https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

Morning Lise, hope you're feeling better hun...yeah we can sure crap on eh? hehehe

Hey pammy - nfi about angus and tender nips...i know progesterone causes tender nips but thats after o! Sorry hun!


----------



## Pammy31

hmm interesting to see if the AC changes my cycle length...?



https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## Newbie32

only time will tell pammy - and hopefully you get a bfp and never find out!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Is it because I'm not a VIP on ff?


----------



## ginny83

hi all

I think that second word was censored because I think people use it incorrectly, there are some conditions where that word is part of the medical description of the word, but mostly people just label a wide range of conditions as that when it's not always the case. My cousin has quite a high grade of cerebral palsy and I know my Aunty gets offended by that word. 

Hope 2mums is ok too. Bleeding in pregnancy is so scarey!

I also have to admit I probably wasn't super sensitive when I was pregnant, not because I'm mean but just because I never experienced ttc or a miscarriage at that point. I didn't like talking about the pregnancy at work though because I didn';t want people thinking I wasn't focused on my job (I care believe how much I cared about work!! haha).

Kiwi - at least you've still got lots of options ahead of you, including naturally conceiving! Hopefully the lap gives you more answers. Would they consider letting you try clomid?

hope you're all well xx


----------



## ginny83

newbie - nice implantation dip maybe!


----------



## Pammy31

Lisasmith said:


> Is it because I'm not a VIP on ff?

How long ago did you join? when I click on the link it has nothing on the page?



https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> Is it because I'm not a VIP on ff?

Hi Lisa, it took me a while to figure it out but when you go onto ff, click sharing, click set up, then scroll down and click 'chart labels' under Provacy and also click Add Charting Ticker under Graphics. Then follow what Newbie said i.e. go to sharing and click 'get codes' and copy and paste 'bbcode code' into you bb CP signature.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lisasmith

cossime said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Is it because I'm not a VIP on ff?
> 
> Hi Lisa, it took me a while to figure it out but when you go onto ff, click sharing, click set up, then scroll down and click 'chart labels' under Provacy and also click Add Charting Ticker under Graphics. Then follow what Newbie said i.e. go to sharing and click 'get codes' and copy and paste 'bbcode code' into you bb CP signature.
> 
> Hope that helps!Click to expand...

Thanks! Shall do it now


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

****


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol had to try... Like fine to me! Lol


----------



## Abby27

Pammy: i dont get sore nipps on Vitex
Newbie: re my flow charts&#8230;.ive never found a problem I couldn&#8217;t flow chart my way out of&#8230;.i just havent found the right TTC chart clearly!

Alright ladies some TMI time, that basically has me clutching at straws. I tend to always know when AF arrives as I get 1.pimple 2. light brown/pinkish dischard 3. on day of AF my morning poo is particularly large and usually I get some good bright red blood on the loo paper

after these three things, she flows freely and sometimes painfully. I had all of these three things, and this morning had the usual AF poo, and bright red blood&#8230;however she has stopped&#8230;.not flowing freely&#8230;.now im down to dark dark brown yuk discharge, that I found on paper, not on the pad. 

I realise im clutching at straws here, and may be im just trying to work out if this is day 1of my September cycle or not. but until bright blood on a pad am I still in? or rather is it the first day with the dark brown yuk? ive never had that dark before, not that I can remember&#8230;I don&#8217;t normally take note of the hue of my goo


----------



## Rosie_PA

"hue of my goo" bahahaha :rofl: I think any bright red blood more than spotting = day 1 so not sure to be honest!!


----------



## Lisasmith

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...0-80D3-540157C7353A-1101-000000AED7505AF9.jpg

Cant make it work!

It's not day 1 until its a flow! Fx :)


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...0-80D3-540157C7353A-1101-000000AED7505AF9.jpg
> 
> Cant make it work!
> 
> It's not day 1 until its a flow! Fx :)

Looks promising if you ask me!


----------



## cossime

Abby27 said:


> Pammy: i dont get sore nipps on Vitex
> Newbie: re my flow charts.ive never found a problem I couldnt flow chart my way out of.i just havent found the right TTC chart clearly!
> 
> Alright ladies some TMI time, that basically has me clutching at straws. I tend to always know when AF arrives as I get 1.pimple 2. light brown/pinkish dischard 3. on day of AF my morning poo is particularly large and usually I get some good bright red blood on the loo paper
> 
> after these three things, she flows freely and sometimes painfully. I had all of these three things, and this morning had the usual AF poo, and bright red bloodhowever she has stopped.not flowing freely.now im down to dark dark brown yuk discharge, that I found on paper, not on the pad.
> 
> I realise im clutching at straws here, and may be im just trying to work out if this is day 1of my September cycle or not. but until bright blood on a pad am I still in? or rather is it the first day with the dark brown yuk? ive never had that dark before, not that I can rememberI dont normally take note of the hue of my goo

I agree with Lisa-I wouldn't count it as CD1 just yet...FX'd! We need a BFP round here PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Lol had to try... Like fine to me! Lol

Bahahahahahaha squigleypants!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Well that hope didnt last long! so yep....day 1! 

thanks everyone! glad you liked my rhyme!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

mum2q- nice balls!!! hahah i was reading through and thinking well fuck it, i'll write it, but i am so glad you figured it out!!! 
i agree with 2woohoo and i think some others that said, most pregnant woman dont even think about it, esp if they've never had issues falling or staying pregnant, and since most of the time they'd get a positive reaction about gushing about their pregnancy, kicking, clothes, decor etc, they just think the whole world wants to hear about it and is happy for them, and not that we're/you're not happy for them, its just like shut the fuck up and stop rubbing it in you stupid bitch. On the other hand, i think that even if some women had, had a hard time, once they fall they're too excited and talk about it all the time anyways, despite knowing full well it can hurt others. Despite us finally falling, we were lucky in the fact it happened the first time trying after a 9 month break, but the 8 cycles before then had failed, plus given everything we have to go through just in order to get the damn sperm, I can't imagine going on and on about it, esp bc i have one friend whos life went upside down pineapple cake on her, and she was meant to be married and have like 2 kids by now, and is left newly dating now, i know it will hurt/sting her when she finds out, so its amazing to me how insenstive some people are, everybody must know somebody who found ttc for whatever reason difficult, and those utd woman cannot blame it on baby brain, its selfish! ok sorry for that rant, not even sure if it makes sense, did in my head. 
I'm ok, thank you for your concern, no sign of any blood or spotting, no cramping or pain, so not sure what i'll chalk yesterday up to, but im going to try to forget it and wait "patiently" :coffee: til my next appointment. Was in tears reading this today, i want it so bad for all of you. 
:jo: how was your coffee?!? did you manage to accidently spill it all over their work or anything??


----------



## Melainey

Hi Ladies :)

Read through everything but can't remember most hahaha

Kiwi - Glad you got your app with the FS.. Now forget about it while you are on holiday and have a great time :happydance: 

Maddy - Enjoy the gardening, it's so stormy over here haha bloody rain!

Abby - I hope that it is not the :witch: FX for you :) 

:jo: Hopefully it's an implantation dip :happydance:

Squigleypants - **** **** **** **** **** **** hehehehehe :happydance: I love that word and can say it in at least 7 languages hahahahaha !! :happydance: :flasher::holly:

Sorry to the ladies that have all the dufered ladies around! I hear ya on that one! Everyone I know has either just had a baby or is pregnant! The doctor told me to stop stressing but when I didn't stress I still didn't get pregnant and now that I am I am not getting pregnant either! Who fucking knows haha! If I don't get pregnant next month I am stopping TTC because I am not liking the person that I have become! Between not seeing my family in 3 years, not having a job, and not being capable of making a baby, I have had enough to be honest! I think that being stuck in my room on my own day in day out has finaly turned me into a crazy person! All I need now is 100 cats! 

I can't remember anything else ladies but much love to you all 

xxxx

EDIT: 2mums - Soooooo glad that you and the bean are ok :hugs: 

p.s my temp is right down today to what I got AF last month so she must be on the doorstep! :cry:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Ginny & Laineypoppadoda :) i reckon 5dpo bit early for implantation dip - and tbh i kinda wonder if there is such a thing!!!!! im remaining pretty convinced that there isnt any speggy action going on inside of me this month, i dont have any symptoms whatsoever!!! None. Maybe my body didnt produce much progesterone this month and thats why no sore nips and temp has dropped!


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> mum2q- nice balls!!! hahah i was reading through and thinking well fuck it, i'll write it, but i am so glad you figured it out!!!
> i agree with 2woohoo and i think some others that said, most pregnant woman dont even think about it, esp if they've never had issues falling or staying pregnant, and since most of the time they'd get a positive reaction about gushing about their pregnancy, kicking, clothes, decor etc, they just think the whole world wants to hear about it and is happy for them, and not that we're/you're not happy for them, its just like shut the fuck up and stop rubbing it in you stupid bitch. On the other hand, i think that even if some women had, had a hard time, once they fall they're too excited and talk about it all the time anyways, despite knowing full well it can hurt others. Despite us finally falling, we were lucky in the fact it happened the first time trying after a 9 month break, but the 8 cycles before then had failed, plus given everything we have to go through just in order to get the damn sperm, I can't imagine going on and on about it, esp bc i have one friend whos life went upside down pineapple cake on her, and she was meant to be married and have like 2 kids by now, and is left newly dating now, i know it will hurt/sting her when she finds out, so its amazing to me how insenstive some people are, everybody must know somebody who found ttc for whatever reason difficult, and those utd woman cannot blame it on baby brain, its selfish! ok sorry for that rant, not even sure if it makes sense, did in my head.
> I'm ok, thank you for your concern, no sign of any blood or spotting, no cramping or pain, so not sure what i'll chalk yesterday up to, but im going to try to forget it and wait "patiently" :coffee: til my next appointment. Was in tears reading this today, i want it so bad for all of you.
> :jo: how was your coffee?!? did you manage to accidently spill it all over their work or anything??

LOL 2mums, ive found it is quite awful for them to smell my delicious latte as i stroll around the office to 'drop off some papers'...to hear the audible 'oh how i miss coffee' to which reply 'mmmm, its delicious' 

bahahahahha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: bring in some sushi too, a big platter of lunch meats, nicely sliced directly from the butcher accompanied with all the soft cheeses, and a lot of zucchini!!! :rofl: and make some fresh brewed coffee, that'll show them!!! I think its hilarious!! I dont drink coffee, or eat raw fish sushi, but i am missing the hell out of fetta and zucchini! Make their preggo day! :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

:dance::dance::brat::brat::gun::gun:hahahaha

Ate my lovely hot curry lunch in the vacinity of one of them who is English and i KNOW she loves hot curries and cant handle them anymore....i let her know how tasty it was!!!

hehehehe

Bitch badge alright.:gun::gun::gun:


----------



## number2woohoo

you're not supposed to eat feta when pregnant? 
Hmm. 
Amazing that Harrison is here, isn't it. 
I think in reverse to most ppl, who are less careful with each pregnancy, I will be much more cautious with that sort of thing next time having lost a baby and questioned myself (stupidly, I know) as to if I may have done something to cause the m/c. With Harrison I was so easy going. I had ham sandwiches every day I was pregnant for lunch, most mums in my little group were not eating any deli meat at all. I ate the odd bit of soft cheese. I ate prawns. This time might be different. Damn that 'friend' of mine who said to me (on learning we'd lost the baby) that I probably drank it to death before I knew I was pregnant.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Ladies! Yay for Tuesday arvo - my class are at Japanese and then Library so I am off the hook unitl I have to walk them to the carpark at home time! So so so tired - have only slept about 2 hours per night the last two nights - not sure if it is just cos I am in a different house (have stayed there before though and am in my own bed at their house now) or if it is just the insomnia caused by the thyroid thing - who knows?! Am seeing the doc again this arvo so maybe he can give me some answers!

2mums - so happy the bean is ok!!! 

Ginny - nice to see you! You must be pretty close to 12 weeks now! Does Max know/understand that you are having a bub or are you waiting to tell him?

Praying that both those little beans stay really healthy and strong and that in 6-7 months we'll all be seeing gorgeous new born photos! I am all for people being sensitive about their dufferedness but don't want you two to censor anything - we want to know the lot!!! Can't wait to hear about first kicks, scans, baby clothes, nursery designs, etc from you 2!!!

Abby and Nana :jo: (and others going through the same thing) I'm sorry the girls at your work are being so "rub it in" about their pregnancies - I'm sure (well I'd hope) that they would feel really bad if they knew how offensive and insensitive they were being (except for maybe that gloater at your work Abby - she sounds very selfish!)

Kiwi - glad you finally have a way forward - praying that option number 1 happens for you really soon!

Maddy how much longer is your DH away? I am really hoping that you'll be right at the right point in your cycle to conceive when he gets home and that welcome home :sex: results in the conception of your own little bubba!

Number2 how are you today? How is that gorgeous little boy of yours? Was thinking maybe we should catch up for coffee at Wintso when I am on school hols - given you are so close!

Lucy - I am looking forward to meeting you this weekend! I will PM you my mobile number so we can meet up at the morning tea break or something!

Lainey - I really hope they sort your visa stuff out soon - sounds like you need a big squeezy hug from your mum! Know its not the same thing but I am sending one via :plane: to you! :hug: :hugs: :hug:

Shell - you crack me up! I have never said that word let alone written it! I do have a good story about it though! When I was working in the tax building in the city in debt collection my team leader was a very shy, polite and lovely Sri Lankan lady. One day a client called her a c*** on the phone and she didn't know what it meant. She had forgotten about it by the end of the phone call so didn't ask anyone in the privacy of our office... rather she remembered as we were walking across the crowded lunch time rush of pitt st mall to get a bite to eat. She was trailing behind us when she called it out at the top of her lungs..."hey girls...what is c***?!" The poor thing - we were all a bit embarrassed so didn't answer her thinking we'd just tell her when we sat down - but she thought we hadn't heard her so called it out about 3 more times! One of the girls quickly ran to her and whispered the meaning in her ear... she was so so ashamed that she had yelled it out that she couldn't bring herself to eat - she ran back to the office red-faced and wrote an apoliogy email to all of us! She was such a sweet innocent boss - I miss her but can't help laughing about that story!

Hi Lisa (give Audrina a hug for me), Smithy, Pammy, Cossi, Rosie, Jayney (miss you!) and anyone else I have missed (I always feel bad at the thought of missing someone - have a terrible feeling that i have though!)... Love you all and haven't intended to leave anyone out! 

AFM AF is giving me a few little cramps which are not fun but at least she is super light - still annoyed at the whole ttc on hold thing - thaanks to my thyroid issue my cycle was only 18 days with the shortest luteal phase on record!

I really want to get the front page back up to date but am totally confused about who is up to where! I am thinking if people can PM me where they are up to that way I can update it without having to scroll back through pages and pages of posts to find out! 

xx


----------



## Melainey

Thank you Angel :) :hugs: Even the thought of a hug from my mum has just put me in tears :cry: I am such a sook lately haha! :hugs: xx

That is such a cute story :) Some people are just so adorable :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh Laineypop! I didn't mean to make you cry!

Number2 - that woman was clearly not a friend!


----------



## Melainey

It's all good :) A cry every now and again keeps me a little sane hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

I think you are soo right Melainey..


----------



## ginny83

Angel - Max doesn't really have a clue what's going on, but I haven't been trying to teach him either. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow - I just really want time to hurry up so I can get past 12 weeks and relax a little. Also, I'm glad you're getting your thyroid sorted out before starting to ttc - could you imagine trying to figure out what was going on at the moment if you had been trying this month - so stressful and confusing! I'm sorry that means it'll take a bit extra time in the end, but at least then you know you'll be at your healthiest and have the best chance of having a healthy pregnancy. How's living with the in-laws going?

Newbie - I have also read about people getting a secondary estrogen surge around 3DPO, I'll try and find the link to it


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel - that is a classic story!

Melainey - I hope you're feeling ok honey, I know what you mean about everyting combining and getting on top of you! xxxx

2 mums, I thought you would drop the c-bomb in there to test the theory if nobody had already lol

On the 'insensitivity' front, I think it sucks that they all flit around the office saying that and are insensitive & rude, but at the same time, I can't blame them....We're all here trying so hard to fall pregnant. when we do, of course it's going to be the most exciting thing going on. Plus, when you don't knwo people well, you're both pregnant, or someone has a child, it's always a talking point. After having been through it myself, I will be very aware of it when talking to other people, knowing that people might have trouble, and be sensitive & gauge their reactions on things I say, but I would be lying if I said that after a year, I will feel like I bloody earned the right to talk about my baby.... I knwo that probably puts me in the bitch category, but I totally get why people talk about it all the time, it's what we all want so badly, if would surely be taking it for granted if we didn't talk about it when it finally happens...

In saying all of that, I still am in the same boat as everyone else, it really sucks hearing about it constantly when it's not happening to you, especially when the preggy ones have no tact. 

We will all get there, so try to keep your chins up!! (this advice is kind of me telling myself aswell....)

I'm off to my parents for dinner tonight cos DH is away, so I won't be able to jump on here... sorry!

have a great night everyone!!! xxxx

p.ps ginny - 10 weeks - WOO HOO!!!!!! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm kinda laughing at one of my best friends.. She temps both ways at once.. To her horror this morning she realised she had her vaginal thermometer in her mouth! :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Squigleybum :) Loneliness is a killer haha I don't think i will get pregnant until I go home and get that out of my system :) Maybe that is why I haven't been able to get duffy! Have fun at your mums tonight :) :hugs: xx

hahahahahahahahahah Smithy :rofl: That is too funny hahahahahahahaha!! Ewwwwwwwwww :rofl:

EDIT: YAY Ginny - 10 weeks is great :) :hugs: x


----------



## Pammy31

ha ha ha ha ha... laughing at my desk...(spit)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Girls my temps are stupid crazy this morning! Jumped .4 of a degree. Now the hotel room we are in is roasting. I have just had a cold glass of water to try and cool down. I am not up for these temPs anymore :) lol. Do u think I should wait and test again or leave it at is stands crazy high for today? Also what is evap? I see girls mention it when doing a preg test but dont know what it means. 
Hope Ur allhaving a great day! We arrived here in Poland. And it is so wonderful to see my friend. We have been mates fir 20yrs. Live her to bits. I am surprised we got any sleep last night for all the chatting. I have quickly read all the latest post but won't comment yet. She is stirring and my find it strange me on my phone at this hour lol. Enjoy the rest of the day girls


----------



## Lisasmith

kiwipauagirl said:


> Girls my temps are stupid crazy this morning! Jumped .4 of a degree. Now the hotel room we are in is roasting. I have just had a cold glass of water to try and cool down. I am not up for these temPs anymore :) lol. Do u think I should wait and test again or leave it at is stands crazy high for today? Also what is evap? I see girls mention it when doing a preg test but dont know what it means.
> Hope Ur allhaving a great day! We arrived here in Poland. And it is so wonderful to see my friend. We have been mates fir 20yrs. Live her to bits. I am surprised we got any sleep last night for all the chatting. I have quickly read all the latest post but won't comment yet. She is stirring and my find it strange me on my phone at this hour lol. Enjoy the rest of the day girls

Your chart looks amazing! I would test again if youre up for it. EVAP is when the test line gets a positive looking line on it days or hours after the test has been done. It's usually colorless or brown like mine was


----------



## Newbie32

Just going to get pricked, back l8r lovelies xxx


----------



## Melainey

When are you going to test Kiwi those temps look GREAT :happydance: 

Evaps are lines that appear on tests (usually colourless/grey, but sometimes pink) that appear on the test normally after the recommended timeframe !


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi those temps are very impressive! see what happens tomorrow, i think 9dpo still a bit early, just a few more days! 

about being surrounded by duffers ladies: Most of the women are very nice, and some are huge now and walking around with a waddle...they look uncomfortable, but they always smile and i am happy for them

bitchy duffers lady, that i have told you about before is a different story. I was in the kitchen today (and actively trying to avoid her) but she came storming in and talking loudly about being duffers....someone asked her if she was enjoying her pregnancy and she proclaimed NO very emphatically. everyone asked why...and her reason
BECAUSE SHE CANT DRINK BEER

now im sorry, but that is so aggravating and insulting and childish! made me want to vomit.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Just checked temps again now that I have cooled down and got 36.3 which seems a little more normal. Do I leave it at 37?


----------



## Abby27

if that is what you were when you woke up id leave it that.


----------



## Maddy40

Hey ladies, hope you all had a nice day. Some great looking temps out there - are they related to the nice weather, do you think?

I managed to do some digging in the garden and went for a walk with a friend. I also dropped off our paperwork at the Fertility Specialist. FS will take a look & let us know if there are any additional tests he wants done before our appointment. We've said we are open to every type of assisted conception except full IVF, which we simply can't afford.


----------



## Melainey

Hi Maddy :) Hopefully they can find something that fits perfect for you and your DH :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum2Q- love that you tested bnb with that word first, actually laughed out loud, bc you just said it, one word, one post, to the point, love it! 
smithy- omg :rofl: at your friend temping, whooopsie!! :rofl: 
kiwi- early on i was so hot, like go to the hospital/worry hot! Oh was sitting here bundled up, wanting the heater on, i was naked and sweating! Hope its a good sign for you, although i know how uncomfortable it can be! :test:
abby- i would have to hold back from slapping that woman across her face, maybe a beer bottle over her head, :haha: 
maddy- good luck and its sort of exciting, a new way of looking things, options, hopefully a soon bfp, but hoping you will catch ov when DH is due home!
melainey- :hugs::hugs: i talked to my mum today, i cant wait to see her in Dec, we were talking about what we're going do, but really i just want to sit and chat and spend time, its so hard being away!!! :hugs: to you!!!

afm- keep getting weird semi lightheadedness through out the day, seems more when i'm tired, but dont feel too terrible other than that. trying to work up an appetite for dinner...


----------



## Newbie32

Wow it's so quiet here tonight!

I got pricked good and proper ;) acupuncture man worked his wonders! Hope it helps....

Hump day tomorrow and it's my wedding anniversary, so dh better be on his best behavior!!

Hope everyone's having a great night xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I can hear crickets!


----------



## Melainey

:hi: 2mums :hugs: Hope the lightheadedness goes away for you soon :hugs:

Nanna :jo: Happy almost Anniversary :hugs: DH BETTER be on his best behaviour or I'll whoop him hehehehe :hugs: 

As for me ladies I am having brown spotting now! So AF will be here by morning! Never had it that brown before I normally just start AF with red/pink blood. If AF is here in the morning (or over-night) does that mean I have a 13 day LP??? Is that ok for an LP???? Also looks like last month was anovulatory too and I REALLY hope I don't get another one this month :cry: I am trying the soy iso this month would that bring on Ovulation???? 

xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey, you might be right, your body might just be waiting til you can get home and get happy again! 

2 mums, glad you're feeling ok, hope those dizzy spells gO away! 

Maddy, I really hope it won't be far off for you!!

Kiwi, leave your temp, it's very important to have your waking temp. My temps are always that high, so it's not crazy to be so high, in saying that, I never get as low as you, so it's a bigger temp for you than it is for me. Ff removed a really high temp of melaineysvonce when she was sick, do if they think it's an error, they will take it out. 

Nana, hope your anniversary is nice! How many years? 

Afm, just I'm bed, very upset cos I realized I forgot my thermometer!!! Damn it!! It's at the point where I really wanna know what my temp is doing too! Bummer! 

Goodnight ladies!
Xx

Ps I want a BFP tomorrow!!!!

Edit: Abby that lady is a cow! What I said before about talking about pregnancy, doesn't apply to her. She just doesn't know what she's blessed with!!


----------



## Melainey

Bummer about your thermometer Shelly :hugs: Does your mum not have one that you could borrow and you could take it orally instead just to get a rough idea of where it is at??? xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey, do sorry hun, but your lp is great! Sit will bring on ov if you take it early. Check on the cd numbers, but I know the earliest you can take them gives an increased chance of multiples, this will bring on ov earlier normally. The next is the in between where you may get multiples, but may also get a more mature egg, ov is normally a bit earlier. The, last ov doesn't normally come earlier, and multiples aren't likely, but your egg has more time to mature properly and you're supposed to have really strong ov. I think the days are 3-7, 4-8, 5-9. But not 100% site, so double check!!! I would suggest for you the middle option, cos while you wanna have twins, it's more important for you to get a healthy egg, so that will give you a better chance at eggs being more mature!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> Bummer about your thermometer Shelly :hugs: Does your mum not have one that you could borrow and you could take it orally instead just to get a rough idea of where it is at??? xx

Nah, a thermometer is something we have never had in the house growing up :( oh well


----------



## ginny83

oh that's annoying about your thermometer M2Q!

Melainey - 13 days is great for a LP! If you think of a textbook cycle it would be 29 cycle days and O occurring on cycle day 14 which would give you a LP of 14 days. So 13 days is pretty close!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I had my days wrong. Sorry! Check this out for some info!

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25234421/soy_isoflavones_for_dummies


----------



## Pammy31

I supposedly have a 12 day lp?... I can't try soy ISP till I try 2 months of vitex Angus castus


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Why do you say supposedly pammy?


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Shelly :) I have heard that you can take it from 1-5,2-6, 3-7,4-8, 5-9 and I was thinking that I will take it from 3-7 cause it was in the middle :) And I have heard of heaps getting multiples from 3-7 too hehe ! Could ya imagine I got twins :Rofl: `x

Thank you Ginny :) YAY let's just hope that she turns up now without a delay so I can start the soy :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Grrr about thermometer squiggles! 

3 years married tomorrow, together for about 7 now I think! Time flies eh!

Laineypoos 13 is fine, mine is ATM too :)

Gotta snooze gals, farkin knackered!!!

Sweet dreams all xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

No worries. Yeah I think that's your best bet! Good luck! They say 75% get BFP first time! Then a huge amount in the 3 months following. Anyway, really off to bed! Night!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Happy Anniversary for tomorrow Sasha!!! I know this sounds dodgy but for some reason I thought you meant you were going to have :sex: when you said you were going to get pricked :rofl: I figured it out when I read your next post LOL!!! 

Pammy I hope the vitex works wonders and Lainey I hope the brown spotting is not AF and that you're duffered - but if not that she only flies in for a short stay and that the soy iso does the trick!

Off to bed now xx


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies :) Goodnight lovelies :hugs: xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Good morning lovelies!!! Just wanted to jump on here before I start my day and say Hi!! :flower:

Happy anniversary nana!!!

:wave: Laineypop, boo to possible :witch:, Fx'd it's not and you are duffered!!

:wave: Kiwi, hope you have a great trip and get your temp sorted!!!

Hope you all have a wonderful day!!! My temp is starting to decline and starting to feel AFish.....boooo:nope: 


Will hop back on later to chat!! Xoxo


----------



## Melainey

Have a great day Rosie cheeks xxx :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Happy Anniversary :jo: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:headspin::dance::headspin::dance::headspin::dance::headspin:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls :)

2mums you post at odd times!!! Couldn't sleep?

Rosie your temp is still so high!! It barely came down Hun, I reckon this is your month!

Will jump on when I get to work xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning!

Happy anniversary nana!

Haha angel, I thought the same!! Lol

Have a great day!! Xx


----------



## Maddy40

Morning girls, happy anniversary Newbie! :happydance: Are you doing anything special tonight (other than the obvious :winkwink: )

2 Mums hope you feel better soon. Are you feeling less stressed now you seem to have a really sticky one? :dust:

Ginny are you going to get a nifty 3D scan done? Some people really love them, others seem to think it makes their baby look like an alien. What do you think? 

Melainey I think 13-14 day LP is normal, isn't it? That's what mine is too. :flower:

Quigley. Your temps look so good :happydance: who needs a thermometer when the job seems to already be done? 

Rosie testing when? :test:

Pam hope the vitex helps. I wish there was more hard research on some of these 'extras'. 

AFM well just trundling along at work and keeping my head down.


----------



## Lisasmith

Morning all :) 

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! 

Slight temp drop this morning and another bfn. Af is due today :(


----------



## Newbie32

I agree Maddy - squigleys temps look duffers for sure!!! I would have been spewing not to be able to temp today too tho lol 

Nothing planned for tonight cos its tennis night (I will try to contain my enthusiasm and excitement...) but DH is in trouble because he's been so focussed on where to go for dinner (on the weekend sometime) that he forgot it was actually today! I have not reminded him....I am going to see how long it takes the idiot to call me....he is not on a good run these past couple of weeks!!!

How are you feeling this week maddy? Hopefully keeping busy is helping to keep things 
more level and that the time before dh is back is going quickly xx

Dont give up until she shows Smithy, we still cant see your chart so something isnt happening right with your link...i hope the witch stays well away!

Nice to see you angel, hilarious that you and squigley though getting pricked was a synonym for :sex: !!!!! hahahahaha....too funny xx

Hi to everyone else and i hope you are all having a fabulous week, looking forward to seeing some BFP's very soon. I know Rosiecheeks is testing every day so I cant wait for her's to turn pink!!! And Squigley - when do you start testing?

My charts are a bit shite looking this month, and they are very different to each other despite the obvious differences with o date, the temps are way off each other as well! Sigh. Im not reading too much into it anymore tho cos im 99% sure its just a normal ovulatory month, will be gearing up to have a good shot at catching it next month :)

Much love xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Happy Anniversary for tomorrow Sasha!!! I know this sounds dodgy but for some reason I thought you meant you were going to have :sex: when you said you were going to get pricked :rofl: I figured it out when I read your next post LOL!!!
> 
> Pammy I hope the vitex works wonders and Lainey I hope the brown spotting is not AF and that you're duffered - but if not that she only flies in for a short stay and that the soy iso does the trick!
> 
> Off to bed now xx

Bahahaha - Angel this made me full on laugh-snort. I'm on a bus and people are now staring at me, which is making me giggle, and making them stare even more :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Can someone go in my ff account any fix it for me?


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh and also Angel can't find where it was but you mentioned in the last day or two the possibility of catching up for coffee in the school hols - sounds good, sorry for being so rude and not replying! I can't remember where you said your in laws are but I reckon I could almost throw a rock and hit your old place, so it'd be a shame to miss not meeting someone in the area! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks :)


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Lisa, I will have a go loading your chart into my siggie - just gimme a sec

xx


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Woohoo2, not sure if you saw, but a couple of 40yo BFPs this week on the 35+ board. Makes me hope :)


----------



## Newbie32

There you go Lisa - all fixed!!!


----------



## Abby27

Morning! Im going away for work today (i hate work travel), so i will be reading, but after this afternoon unable to post! (i think). DH was very sweet and didnt want me to go either.

13 LP is great! i was very surprised when i discovered that my LP was 10 or less days. My cycle was so random, that it was this that made me realise my "sort of trying" was doomed to failure. Vitex has done its job though and its now 13-14 LP, so im pleased about that. I think anything over 10 days is ok, between 12-16 is normal range. So 13 would be perfect!

Id like to learn more about this Soy product pls?

Happy Anniversary Newbie!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Maddy, I tested this am, BFN, :witch: due today.....boooooo :cry:


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary for tomorrow Sasha!!! I know this sounds dodgy but for some reason I thought you meant you were going to have :sex: when you said you were going to get pricked :rofl: I figured it out when I read your next post LOL!!!
> 
> Pammy I hope the vitex works wonders and Lainey I hope the brown spotting is not AF and that you're duffered - but if not that she only flies in for a short stay and that the soy iso does the trick!
> 
> Off to bed now xx
> 
> Bahahaha - Angel this made me full on laugh-snort. I'm on a bus and people are now staring at me, which is making me giggle, and making them stare even more :)Click to expand...

lol number2 you crack me up!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Hi Maddy, I tested this am, BFN, :witch: due today.....boooooo :cry:

Rosiecheeks do not give up! Your temps are still crazy high - and obviously wasnt a sangriatemp as it was still up there today! BFP's can be late if its a late implanter hun! Dont give up hope yet xxxx


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :)

Sorry have read everything but soon forgot :haha:

Squigles - Those temps are looking GREAT :happydance: x

Nanna - Happy Anniversary :happydance:

2mums - Love how you type at obscure times :rofl::rofl:

I woke up to some very sad news today :cry: Just found out my Opa (German grandad) died about a week ago :cry: (our German family are assholes and only told us a week later !! Suprised they tol us at all to be honest ) :cry: So I am shaking from the cold (prob from shock too) And I have the WORST pains in my ovaries! Feels like it wants to explode! xx


----------



## Newbie32

PS, Rosie, i've been :coolio: your chart and im not convinced that you didnt o two days later....so Im not so sure the witch is due today....and it could still be early for a BFP....

I have everything crossed darling xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh im so sorry Laineypop xxxx sending big :hugs: and thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Abby27

Oh Hugs Melainey, that is very sad xoxoxo


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey so sorry to hear you news this morning. 

Happy Anniversary Newbie!

Hello to everyone else.

AFM AF has finaly stopped she lasted an extra day. I am so glad she came before we head to QLD next week. I just worked out my days for when I am going to Ov next & it looks like its on the first couple of days we are in QLD going to be tickey to test with all the family around. See how we go.

Hope your all having a good morning! xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

So sorry Laineypop!!! Big hugs!! Xoxo


----------



## Rosie_PA

Nana- I was a little confused about my cross hairs also!!! Ugh!!! did DH figure out it's your anny today?!?!? Men are so dumb!!!!! Bahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

number2woohoo said:


> Oh and also Angel can't find where it was but you mentioned in the last day or two the possibility of catching up for coffee in the school hols - sounds good, sorry for being so rude and not replying! I can't remember where you said your in laws are but I reckon I could almost throw a rock and hit your old place, so it'd be a shame to miss not meeting someone in the area! :)

My in laws live on Auburn but I work in Kellyville and am still at church in Crestwood so am back in the hills pretty much daily - plus all of our house hunting is happening in Baulkham hills, Winston hills and kellyville so will be local to you again soon anyway!

School hols are in 2 and a half weeks will be away for the first half of the first week but should be around after that :)


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Nana- I was a little confused about my cross hairs also!!! Ugh!!! did DH figure out it's your anny today?!?!? Men are so dumb!!!!! Bahahaha :rofl:

Not yet!!!! Idiot. :gun:

I reckon that puts you at 9dpo or something hun with your temp spike which would be Puuuuuuurfect for implantation!! FX!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey that news made me so sad! I'm shocked that they didn't tell you until now! Sending more :hug: via :plane: to you - I asked for them to be marked URGENT so lots and lots of :hugs: should arrive very very soon!

:jo: HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! I hope DH has really remembered and is just planing some massive surprise where him 'forgetting' is all part of the plan!

Not sure if everyone saw my post yesterday about PMing me your current TTC status so I can update the front page - thanks to those who have already- updated ones are in pink :)

I hope everyone is having a great morning! I am off sick again today - was originally planned just to be a rest day but It turns out I have a throat infection so may end up being 2 or 3 days. When I saw my doc yesterday he said he is running out of antibiotics to give me and has decided to try my on an anti-viral instead ... Feel a little like he is clutching at straws but figure I'll give anything a go if there is a chance I'll feel better. Am on tamiflu - pretty sure that is what they give to people who have swine flu?! But am giving it a go!!

Xx


----------



## Melainey

Thank you ladies :) News couldn't have come at a worse time :rofl: BUt glad that he is not suffering anymore and that he is with my Dad and uncle and Nanna now :hugs:

Thank you Angel :) I love hugs :hugs: I know it is so mean of them. My German family are not the nicest of people unfortunately ( none of them came to my dads funeral, nanna and grandad couldnt cause they were too sick to fly but none of his brothers and sisters came either) So expected as much from them .. :hugs:

Hope you feel better soon Angelface :hugs: I am sending those hugs right back once they arrive :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

lol Angel - id like to say, yeah he could be, but i know he has just forgotten! Only cos dinner plans are later in the week tho, no big deal eh?!

xx sorry i forgot to pm you, im either 6 or 8dpo depending on chart...

PS: Get better soon! You poor luv...yes Tamiflu was for swine flu so hopefully its superpowerful and sorts you out! x


----------



## SJayne22

Hi everyone,

I've been reading up, trying to get up to date! I think I can see some BFP's lurking! Today is my first day of spare time to get back on to my beloved forum! Newbie you would be pround, I have been cooking loads, even a thai red curry with sweet potato! If anyone has any great recipes it would be great to get a copy of them? My email is [email protected]!

My temp hasn't done much for ages but last night I suddenly felt like a bit and this morning my temp has gone up and got a positive opk, who knows what is going on! 

I hope everyone has a great day, hugs to everyone especially those who have had bad news xxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks honey, I'll pop it in my siggy soon :)


----------



## lisamfr

WELCOME back sjayne we have missed you. Yay you are finally on OZ time too 

Love you new place soo so nice and new. How is DH setting in at work?


----------



## Newbie32

Welcome back jayney!!!

And yay - looks like O to me!!!!! Wooohoo!! Hope you caught it ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Lisasmith said:


> Thanks honey, I'll pop it in my siggy soon :)

No need darl - its already updated as the link was right - it was just a setting in FF that i changed ;)


----------



## Pammy31

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Why do you say supposedly pammy?

I have only just started temping from AF this cycle.. so not sure.


----------



## SJayne22

lisamfr said:


> WELCOME back sjayne we have missed you. Yay you are finally on OZ time too
> 
> Love you new place soo so nice and new. How is DH setting in at work?


Thankyou!! I have missed you guys!!! He came home with a massive smile on his face, he loves it and everyone said to me that he settled in so well! I had an interview in adelaide yesterday for some modelling work and have applied for loads and loads of jobs on seek so just hope something comes up!

DH already signed for a pay rise yesterday so if a sticky bean has other ideas we should be ok! Here's hoping!!

How are you ? xxx


----------



## SJayne22

Newbie32 said:


> Welcome back jayney!!!
> 
> And yay - looks like O to me!!!!! Wooohoo!! Hope you caught it ;)


Thanks, I hope so!!! Snuck one in this morning before DH went to work just to make sure :lol: and he didn't seem to mind!!!

Looks like you had an implantation dip?


----------



## lisamfr

SJayne22 said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> WELCOME back sjayne we have missed you. Yay you are finally on OZ time too
> 
> Love you new place soo so nice and new. How is DH setting in at work?
> 
> 
> Thankyou!! I have missed you guys!!! He came home with a massive smile on his face, he loves it and everyone said to me that he settled in so well! I had an interview in adelaide yesterday for some modelling work and have applied for loads and loads of jobs on seek so just hope something comes up!
> 
> DH already signed for a pay rise yesterday so if a sticky bean has other ideas we should be ok! Here's hoping!!
> 
> How are you ? xxxClick to expand...

Pay rise wow that awsome news. Good luck with the modelling work & finding a job on seek.

Things are good on my end. Had the flu over the weekend & still feel like I have a blocked noise. But can't wait to head to Queensland next week for some fun in the sun. It will be nice to have a week off work too. xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Thanks honey, I'll pop it in my siggy soon :)
> 
> No need darl - its already updated as the link was right - it was just a setting in FF that i changed ;)Click to expand...

Oh, haha! I'm missing my brain!


----------



## Newbie32

SJayne22 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back jayney!!!
> 
> And yay - looks like O to me!!!!! Wooohoo!! Hope you caught it ;)
> 
> 
> Thanks, I hope so!!! Snuck one in this morning before DH went to work just to make sure :lol: and he didn't seem to mind!!!
> 
> Looks like you had an implantation dip?Click to expand...

"Conceived Down Under" ;)

Who knows re me luv, not very good bd timing on my end this month, but thats life! We can try better next cycle...

My v chart and o chart have different minds ;)


----------



## Melainey

Welcome back Jayney :happydance: :flasher:

Great news about the pay rise and hopefully you will get the job :happydance:

i'm off to try and get back to sleep for the 10th time haha chay later ladies :hugs:


----------



## cossime

Morning ladies! So much to comment on!! Hope you are all having a great morning. Windy as all here in Melbourne so much so when I was driving to work this morning on the freeway my bonnet popped open-wtf?!?! Scary to say the least!!

Newbie: Happy anniversary!!!! I too thought you were going to get 'porkerd' when you went to git 'pricked' :rofl: !!

Melainey: so sorry to hear about your loss:( make sure you catch all those hugs being sent your way, mine included! xx

Rosie: what a chart!!! I think you should wait a few days until you test as I agree with Newbie re. ovulation day...

Maddy: when is you FS appointment? Btw, what does AFM mean??? (I'm still new here!)

Abby: Hope your work trip isn't for too long and you can return to you DH and furbabies real quick xxx

Number2: you made me burst out laughing at me desk reading how you burst out laughing on the bus! :rofl: !!!

2mums and Ginny: how are you and your beans going?

Angel: Thanks for updating the front page. Have pm you my cycle stats :) Hope you feel better soon

Kiwi: Hope you are living it up in Poland!! So jealous!!

LisaS: Yay for your chart being up! :)

Lisafr: you must be super-excited to head off to QLD. I'm jealoud of you too!! And where there's a will there's a way, especially if it's o-time!! I'm sure you and DH will find a way to DTD!!! ;)

Pammy: looking forward to seeing your chart now that you have begun temping:) Also, what is vitex (not sure I spelt that right?)

SJayne: :hi: !! I'm new to the board and have fallen in love with these wonderful ladies. They have made this 2ww bareable. Looking forward to getting to know you:)

As for me, feeling a little better today (I cried last night so wasn't a great nght for me :( ). Had a temperature spike today but trying not to read too much into it. I told DH this morning that I think we're out this month and he just replied 'Why what's wrong with you?' Needless to say, not the sort of response I was looking for...makes me feel like crap like now I want to know what IS wrong with me...Suppose I just want AF to arrive now so I can get on with O-ing in the next cycle...hmphhh! Boys will be boys...

Hope you are all having a great day and PLEASE if I have forgotten anyone, I truely did not mean too. I tried to remember you all so please do not take anything personally-there's too many of you lovely things on here, not that I'm complaining xxx


----------



## SJayne22

Yeah, I saw that! As always it's just that beautiful waiting game!! FX for you!

I don't think BD timing was great for us either as seemed to lose my mojo for a few days last week but I think its cause my hormones weren't doing anything! I think things will be more settled next month so can try again then! I'm just grateful to have ovulated as was thinking it was never going to happen!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Cossime, great job on the catch up!

Your chart looks UNREAL!!!!! Yay for late temp spike - when are you poas next hun?


----------



## SJayne22

Hi cossime!

Vitex is what you guys here call Agnus Castus in the UK, its a vitamin that helps regulate cycles and with pms! It's worked wonders for me but took me a while to find it here as its got a different name! I just moved here from the Uk and was an addict to this thread but had a few weeks off during the move but am back now! 

It is a common census on here that DH never understands or says the right thing at the right time, that's why you have all of us to support you as we all understand first hand!


----------



## SJayne22

Melainey said:


> Welcome back Jayney :happydance: :flasher:
> 
> Great news about the pay rise and hopefully you will get the job :happydance:
> 
> i'm off to try and get back to sleep for the 10th time haha chay later ladies :hugs:

Thanks Melainey! So sorry to hear about your news, hope you can get some rest! :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Cossime.
If you have a regular cycle then i dont think you need vitex. Last year i had all over the place cycles, in fact i have ever since a doctor put me on the mini pill...i never got back to normal. Vitex has done the trick! not only has it regulated me to within 30 days, but its increased my LP (from Ov to AF) to 12-14 days....

my question now is when to stop taking it....i dont really want to try a cycle without it for fear of Ov'ing really late again. My accupuncture guy is about to put me on other herbs and im concerned about mixing herbs.


----------



## cossime

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks Cossime, great job on the catch up!
> 
> Your chart looks UNREAL!!!!! Yay for late temp spike - when are you poas next hun?

Hi Newbie, do you have any idea how long it took me to figure out 'poas' ??? :rofl: Well, I am planning to 'pee on a stick' ;) on Saturday as that is my due date...Trey (my son) didn't show positive until 3 days AFTER AF was due and I was heartbroken when I kept getting BFN on the all the days before. As I'm feeling reaaly shit about the whole thing, my hopes aren't high at all...If I get a BFN on Saturday I will wait until Tuesday and do a clearblue digital which I'm sure by then should give me a clear result either way. Then I suppose I just wait until AF arrives so I can move on with the next cycle...So over temping as it's not telling me much...might just stick to the OPK this month


----------



## cossime

OMG!!! LLPM, I forgot you and how I tried not to forget anyone!!!!!! So sorry "flower: :(

How are you and your beautiful babies?? I hope you are having a fabulous day!! xxxxx


----------



## Pammy31

Hello lovely ladies!!
I have been on AC for 9 days and my body feels like normal. I totally had one of the best :sex: sessions last night with DH. I am gonna have fun temping while on holiday. opk's are neg atm I hope my cycle is shorter this month.

LisaSmith you may want to track back a few posts and delete your login details for FF.


----------



## Lisasmith

oh yeah! thanks honey


----------



## Pammy31

Sasha happy aniversary!!
Melainey hugs sweety.... not nice.


----------



## Newbie32

cossime said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Cossime, great job on the catch up!
> 
> Your chart looks UNREAL!!!!! Yay for late temp spike - when are you poas next hun?
> 
> Hi Newbie, do you have any idea how long it took me to figure out 'poas' ??? :rofl: Well, I am planning to 'pee on a stick' ;) on Saturday as that is my due date...Trey (my son) didn't show positive until 3 days AFTER AF was due and I was heartbroken when I kept getting BFN on the all the days before. As I'm feeling reaaly shit about the whole thing, my hopes aren't high at all...If I get a BFN on Saturday I will wait until Tuesday and do a clearblue digital which I'm sure by then should give me a clear result either way. Then I suppose I just wait until AF arrives so I can move on with the next cycle...So over temping as it's not telling me much...might just stick to the OPK this monthClick to expand...

HAHAHAA

Ah yes, i recall we have discussed this before! You will learn that as Im just an old :jo: i forget things easily!!! 

What temping will do for you is show you if your temps are still high after your normal lp has finished, hopefully AF never comes and you will see it!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Chatty today girls!

Laineypop, sooo sorry honey, I wanna just wrap you up and hug you for the rest of the year! Hope you're ok! xxxx

Jayney - walcome back! missed you so much, so glad you'll be on same time as us now!!! xxxx

Nana - stupid DH - If you didn't need his balls so much, I'd say he'd be well on the way to being kicked in them soon!!!

Dreamt about temping all night last night, was very wrestless and kept waking up looking for my thermom. I even dreamt that my iphone turned into a thermom. lol Missing it today. I'm going to test Friday morning, AF due Sat and DH is away this week, so I figured testing on Fri would fulfill my obsession with testing while he's away! lol I've been feeling 'offf' for about 3 days now. Not sick, but a bit queasy... other than that, not feeling it at all this month!!

Hope you;re all well

all my lovexxx

ps angel, I'll update you tonight, too busy now!


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! Sorry have been MIA again! :( had a conference all day yesterday & had a stonker of a headache when I got home and have woken up with a head cold this morning...feels like my head is going to explode!! :( 

I haven't had chance to read all the posts, but had a quick look at charts:

Melainey, sorry AF got you, and so sorry to hear about your grandpa!! 

There are so many awesome looking charts on here! Crazy stuff...there HAS to be a BFP very soon! 
I thought I was 8dpo til this morning when I realized I'm actually 9dpo! Which means AF is due tomorrow or friday at the latest (unless vitex does it's thing well!) don't have any symptoms at all but to be honest I'm been sooo busy I haven't even had time to think about anything this week let alone how my nipples or tummy feels! Lol. I can't remember who asked but we're moving sometime between Christmas & new year! Not entirely sure where to yet either...it will either be Erina or morisset! 

Hope you're all having a lovely day (or sleep!) xx


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Chatty today girls!
> 
> Laineypop, sooo sorry honey, I wanna just wrap you up and hug you for the rest of the year! Hope you're ok! xxxx
> 
> Jayney - walcome back! missed you so much, so glad you'll be on same time as us now!!! xxxx
> 
> Nana - stupid DH - If you didn't need his balls so much, I'd say he'd be well on the way to being kicked in them soon!!!
> 
> Dreamt about temping all night last night, was very wrestless and kept waking up looking for my thermom. I even dreamt that my iphone turned into a thermom. lol Missing it today. I'm going to test Friday morning, AF due Sat and DH is away this week, so I figured testing on Fri would fulfill my obsession with testing while he's away! lol I've been feeling 'offf' for about 3 days now. Not sick, but a bit queasy... other than that, not feeling it at all this month!!
> 
> Hope you;re all well
> 
> all my lovexxx
> 
> ps angel, I'll update you tonight, too busy now!

Nice to see you squiggles! I CANNOT WAIT until tomorrow morning cos i reckon your temp is gonna be way up there again as i beleive you are completely duffered!!!!

And yes re the balls - still no word!!! Not that i have spoken to him whilst been at work...poor form eh! Three years in and already forgotten!!! (well, only the actual day, not the event itself ;))


----------



## LLPM

Also my temp today isn't reliable...I was up 7times with Maggie last night, she has conjunctivitis and her poor little eyes were all clued together!! And I didn't get to sleep til 4am and woke at 7:30, I usually temp at 6:30 so it's a off on all accounts!


----------



## Lisasmith

LLPM said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry have been MIA again! :( had a conference all day yesterday & had a stonker of a headache when I got home and have woken up with a head cold this morning...feels like my head is going to explode!! :(
> 
> I haven't had chance to read all the posts, but had a quick look at charts:
> 
> Melainey, sorry AF got you, and so sorry to hear about your grandpa!!
> 
> There are so many awesome looking charts on here! Crazy stuff...there HAS to be a BFP very soon!
> I thought I was 8dpo til this morning when I realized I'm actually 9dpo! Which means AF is due tomorrow or friday at the latest (unless vitex does it's thing well!) don't have any symptoms at all but to be honest I'm been sooo busy I haven't even had time to think about anything this week let alone how my nipples or tummy feels! Lol. I can't remember who asked but we're moving sometime between Christmas & new year! Not entirely sure where to yet either...it will either be Erina or morisset!
> 
> Hope you're all having a lovely day (or sleep!) xx

You will be close to me!!


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM hopefully thats lowered your temp (ive heard thats what broken sleep does) and it bounces back up tomorrow and you get your BFP really soon.

Its very true though.....with so many of us in the TWW ther HAS GOT TO BE some bfp's around the corner.

Mr stork -please listen to squigley and visit our thread with lots of gifts!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey - so sorry to hear of your loss honey, sending my thoughts your way. xo.

Jayney - welcome back - your place looks so nice!

Newbie - you so are going to get bonus points for him not remembering, but you only get them if YOU do something spectacular. So I hope you have bought him a card at least. A gift would be a good idea, cooking a nice dinner even better. You can toast him with a nice glass of wine and say "Happy Anniversary, darling" as you pass over a gift. Then just look expectant. And watch him freak. 
A forgotten birthday is how I got a set of royal doulton crockery, hehehe.


----------



## number2woohoo

number2woohoo said:


> Lainey - so sorry to hear of your loss honey, sending my thoughts your way. xo.
> 
> Jayney - welcome back - your place looks so nice!
> 
> Newbie - you so are going to get bonus points for him not remembering, but you only get them if YOU do something spectacular. So I hope you have bought him a card at least. A gift would be a good idea, cooking a nice dinner even better. You can toast him with a nice glass of wine and say "Happy Anniversary, darling" as you pass over a gift. Then just look expectant. And watch him freak.
> A forgotten birthday is how I got a set of royal doulton crockery, hehehe.

wait a minute - you have tennis on so no nice dinner... even better - take a massive chocolate cake with "HAPPY ANNIVERSARY" written on it in icing, nd produce it at the break, so you can share it with all the other tennis players - and they can all help you cast death stares at him!


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy40 said:


> Oh Woohoo2, not sure if you saw, but a couple of 40yo BFPs this week on the 35+ board. Makes me hope :)

hmm, never looked at the 35+ board! Too immature - think the old ducks there wouldn't like me.


----------



## LLPM

So just found out a friend is expecting another baby in Feb!! Really pleased for the but it seems people flood Facebook with pregnancy announcements, scan pics or newborn baby pics when I'm at the end of my TWW! That makes 12people who have fallen since I started trying! :(


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> Lainey - so sorry to hear of your loss honey, sending my thoughts your way. xo.
> 
> Jayney - welcome back - your place looks so nice!
> 
> Newbie - you so are going to get bonus points for him not remembering, but you only get them if YOU do something spectacular. So I hope you have bought him a card at least. A gift would be a good idea, cooking a nice dinner even better. You can toast him with a nice glass of wine and say "Happy Anniversary, darling" as you pass over a gift. Then just look expectant. And watch him freak.
> A forgotten birthday is how I got a set of royal doulton crockery, hehehe.
> 
> wait a minute - you have tennis on so no nice dinner... even better - take a massive chocolate cake with "HAPPY ANNIVERSARY" written on it in icing, nd produce it at the break, so you can share it with all the other tennis players - and they can all help you cast death stares at him!Click to expand...

lol, yeah i just spoke to him and reminded him that he had forgotten and he gets into an argument with me about how he really didnt forget, he just was sleepy..blah blah blah....why are men so BAD at admiting when they are wrong dammit!!!!


----------



## lisamfr

LLPM said:


> So just found out a friend is expecting another baby in Feb!! Really pleased for the but it seems people flood Facebook with pregnancy announcements, scan pics or newborn baby pics when I'm at the end of my TWW! That makes 12people who have fallen since I started trying! :(

I know its so annoying isnt it LLM. I have a girl at work thats almost 12 weeks she told me when she was only 5 weeks & she wasnt even TTC. Every day I have to hear about MS, how tired she is and now is starting to show a bump. And you know WHAT she knows I am TTC. Thats what makes it more annoying. 

Your time will come FX its soon for all of us.


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Lainey - so sorry to hear of your loss honey, sending my thoughts your way. xo.
> 
> Jayney - welcome back - your place looks so nice!
> 
> Newbie - you so are going to get bonus points for him not remembering, but you only get them if YOU do something spectacular. So I hope you have bought him a card at least. A gift would be a good idea, cooking a nice dinner even better. You can toast him with a nice glass of wine and say "Happy Anniversary, darling" as you pass over a gift. Then just look expectant. And watch him freak.
> A forgotten birthday is how I got a set of royal doulton crockery, hehehe.

PS i love this....if we'd been home tonight i would DEFFO have taken this route!!!!! Love it ;)


----------



## cossime

number2woohoo said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> Lainey - so sorry to hear of your loss honey, sending my thoughts your way. xo.
> 
> Jayney - welcome back - your place looks so nice!
> 
> Newbie - you so are going to get bonus points for him not remembering, but you only get them if YOU do something spectacular. So I hope you have bought him a card at least. A gift would be a good idea, cooking a nice dinner even better. You can toast him with a nice glass of wine and say "Happy Anniversary, darling" as you pass over a gift. Then just look expectant. And watch him freak.
> A forgotten birthday is how I got a set of royal doulton crockery, hehehe.
> 
> wait a minute - you have tennis on so no nice dinner... even better - take a massive chocolate cake with "HAPPY ANNIVERSARY" written on it in icing, nd produce it at the break, so you can share it with all the other tennis players - and they can all help you cast death stares at him!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Maddy40

number2woohoo said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Woohoo2, not sure if you saw, but a couple of 40yo BFPs this week on the 35+ board. Makes me hope :)
> 
> hmm, never looked at the 35+ board! Too immature - think the old ducks there wouldn't like me.Click to expand...

There's a 40+ board too, but not so many people posting there at the moment. But lots of the people on the 35+ board are our age.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Maddy and number2- we are waaaaaay more fun than other groups!!! :happydance:

Jayne- welcome back!!! Fx'd you catch that eggy!!! 

:jo:- not sure I believe DH remembered.....I guess he may fess up later if he didn't.....haha. Ps- chart is looking :thumbup:

Cossime- wow, most impressive catch up post I've seen in a while!! Wow, you chart looks good too! Wish I had your will power with testing....I'm such an addict....it's awful :nope: also, not sure if you already got the answer but AFM = as for me

Angel- hi luv! Hope you feel better soon!! I am currently between 10-12 days past ovulation....there is a contradiction between ff and my opk so I'm not sure....

Hi everyone else :wave: to tired to try and remember everyone but I read all the posts and love you all! Xoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Sweet Rosie Cheeks!

'I didnt remember but i didnt forget" bahahahahaha.....idiot!!!!

Hope you have a great snooze & sweet dreams gorgeous and cant wait to :coolio: that chart when you wake up!!!

XX


----------



## Rosie_PA

Awww thanks sweet nana poo!!! I hope DH went out and bought you a wonderful gift because he felt guilty!!!! I am keeping my FXd we get loads of BFPs this month!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Dont hold your breath...I am the spender in this family, he is the tightass!!! He doesnt believe in spending money on sending flowers etc cos you can 'buy them for 1/4 of the price' 

To be fair, he did agonise over a birthday gift for me a couple weeks ago so i know im not easy to buy for (aka, if i want it, i get it for myself anyway).

I think i might buy him a new griddle pan for cooking dinner, as i envisage him doing a LOT more of this in the future!!!!!

hahahahaha

xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> So just found out a friend is expecting another baby in Feb!! Really pleased for the but it seems people flood Facebook with pregnancy announcements, scan pics or newborn baby pics when I'm at the end of my TWW! That makes 12people who have fallen since I started trying! :(
> 
> I know its so annoying isnt it LLM. I have a girl at work thats almost 12 weeks she told me when she was only 5 weeks & she wasnt even TTC. Every day I have to hear about MS, how tired she is and now is starting to show a bump. And you know WHAT she knows I am TTC. Thats what makes it more annoying.
> 
> Your time will come FX its soon for all of us.Click to expand...

The answer for this one is VERY simple. Next time, say "I can't believe you know I have been trying to conceive for X months, you are not stupid enough to have worked out then that it is not happening easily for me, and yet you are still insensitive enough to go on about your own pregnancy to me." Then shake your head, and walk away. *hugs*


----------



## number2woohoo

I have a meeting with HR in 9 minutes. Not sure what will come of this but I have to do something - am asking for my old job back, which has JUST become a vacant position again - not sure why then I got told it was the new job or nothing.


----------



## Newbie32

GOOD LUCK number2!!

I have everything crossed for you! I should get confirmation of getting my old job back tomorrow as well!!!

PS, i think i will add an apron to DH's anniv present, that says 'Im the bitch of the house' or similar!! (for him to wear...not me...heheheehe)


----------



## cossime

I castillo cant stop farting!!!! Yesterday it eased and today it's back with avengance!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha Sasha - that sounds like a good plan for the gifts! 

LLPM - wow...12 people...that really sucks!

Smithy - that sucks she's insensitive, but she prob doesn't even realise. If she wasnt ttc, she has no idea what its like to try & she prob just figured you would be interested cos you're on the same page with wanting a bub...

Laineypop - hope you're doing ok today sweetie, I'm thinking of you! xx

Can't remember everything else I read...I'm getting baby brain....or just tired! lol 

Tomorrow morning can't come quick enough, I think being able to temp again will get me through the day enough to make me not want to test in the morning too!

EDIT: number 2 - we love you here, stay with us!!! hehe


----------



## Rosie_PA

Well, couldn't sleep, went to the bathroom and sure enough, the witch got me... :cry: I truly hate her!!!! Here I am, back at CD 1...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Rosie - so sorry to hear that! your chart looked so good!!! :( hugs for you!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh sweet rosie cheeks i cannot believe it...

Deadset - that is the cruelest ever, your temps were SO high :(

Well, welcome to what is hopefully the first day of your pregnancy gorgeous xxx


----------



## Melainey

Hey guys :)

Thank you all for the well wishes it means an awful lot to me :hugs: xx

Squigleypants - I hate when you can't temp :cry: Hopefully tomorrow your temps will be through the roof :hugs: :happydance:

Cossime - Your chart looks AMAZING :happydance: I really think that you are duffers :winkwink:

:jo: Your DH sounds like mine! 'I don't believe in buying presents' So I say to him 'well ya better bloody be changing very soon cause I want presents' haha :rofl: He got me flowers and brought me to dinner about 2 months ago cause I was hounding him and hounding him... we even had a nught appart where I stayed at a friends house haha and it was ever so romantic :haha: Everyone thought he proposed to me :haha: Sometimes DH's are dick's .. I think he just needs a right kick up the arse :haha:

Rosie - I'm sorry that the :witch: got you :hugs: x :flasher:

Amanda - Love your style hahaha :rofl:

:hi: Lucy, Jayney, Smithy, Pammy, Amber, Angelface Lisa, Maddy, Abby and anybody else I have forgotten I am very sorry xxx :hugs: xxx

As for me - I am having the worst AF pains in the world I am actually cripples in bed and I am afraid to go do a poo as they really hurt during AF :rofl: This has been the worst AF for pains since I had my m/c in november.. I have also had lots of clots this time around which I never get (only got them with m/c too) I wish the pains would go away! Think I need me some drugs! :rofl: Maybe some glitter cocaine would work hey Rosie :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Thanks for the support ladies!! Don't know what I would do with out you!! Xoxoxox

Melainey, glitter cocaine would cheer us both up, I'm sure of it!!! Now only if it were real...Bahahahaha


----------



## Melainey

Bahahahah we could invent it :winkwink: hehehehe It could be a PMS curer :bahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## cossime

Rosie_PA said:


> Well, couldn't sleep, went to the bathroom and sure enough, the witch got me... :cry: I truly hate her!!!! Here I am, back at CD 1...

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: lots and lots to you...I honestly thought you were our BFP this cycle:(

The temps are deceiving so I think I'm going to ditch them once my AF arrives xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cossime

CRAP who's still waiting for AF this cycle??? Quiggley I think you're in with a BIG chance!!


----------



## cossime

Melainey said:


> Bahahahah we could invent it :winkwink: hehehehe It could be a PMS curer :bahahahaha :rofl:

Loves it! Or a 'husbands/partners say the most fucked up things curer' this way we can imagine what we want to hear instead;)


----------



## Newbie32

cossime said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Well, couldn't sleep, went to the bathroom and sure enough, the witch got me... :cry: I truly hate her!!!! Here I am, back at CD 1...
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: lots and lots to you...I honestly thought you were our BFP this cycle:(
> 
> The temps are deceiving so I think I'm going to ditch them once my AF arrives xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Cossime you are lucky it seems you have not been hit by the compulsive temping habit! I couldnt stop myself if i tried!!!!

Stupid witcj and her stupid broom can rack off please! Leave us all alone!!!


----------



## Melainey

hahhaah Cossime I dreamt about Glitter cocaine not so long ago it was the strangest thing ever haha And I woke up really wanting some and I don't even do drugs hahahaha


----------



## cossime

Girls, girls, girls (excuse me while I continue to FART!) need I remind you that I was DEVASTATED when after 6 so called 'early test' all came back -ve when I was waiting for AF to arrive with Trey. It didn't even become +ve until it was 3 DAYS LATE!!! So if that is any indication, I don't want to set myself up for heartbreak again...Saturday and no sooner. That will be CD32 for me (the longest between any of my periods is 34 which is Monday). If the stupid bitch, I mean witch hasn't arrived by then (Monday) I'll take a clearblue digital which will slap in the face with a big fat 'NOT PREGNANT' but at least I'll know.

These temps are driving me mental so I might just give them the flick next cycle too...how long until I see a doc about TTC i.e. how long do you have to have been trying without success before they assist?


----------



## Melainey

If you are under 35 they say 1 year.. Over 35 6months :) I am trying soy Iso this month (this will be our 14th month I think) and if it doesn't work this month I more than likely will go to see a specialist too :happydance:


----------



## cossime

Guess I should suck it up as it's only our 1st cycle ttc and hubby and I are both 29...do you think I had too much BDing???? I've read o(during my hours of googling) that too much sex can have a negative impact on the quality of the sperm left in there (us) therefore nothing is 'strong' enough to penetrate the egg and fertilize it so they suggest BDing every 2nd day until you ovulate...I might give this a go next cycle. Thank go for my clearblue digital OPK's as I thought I had o'd way earlier than I actually did!!


----------



## lisamfr

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Haha Sasha - that sounds like a good plan for the gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> Smithy - that sucks she's insensitive, but she prob doesn't even realise. If she wasnt ttc, she has no idea what its like to try & she prob just figured you would be interested cos you're on the same page with wanting a bub...
> 
> Hey Quigley, I think that comment you wrote was for ME. Yes, she is really excited as its her first baby and dont get me wrong. I love to hear all my friends are pregnant or are about to have a baby. But in the back on my mind I am thinking what about me :cry:. When I was trying for my first it took us 5 months. I has really bad cramping & she was the one who told me I reckon your pregnant. Did the test & she was right. So I had to tell her the next day as she came up to me to find out my answer. She is a lovely girl & I lover helping her out with advance I just get annoyed at myself for not falling pregnant.


----------



## Newbie32

Im gonna take a guess that each and every one of us has the thought 'i wish it was me' when we find out someone else is duffered. We are only human! 

I dont think its normally in the back of my mind tho, its front and centre - just not vocalised!!! 

Just bought dh's fry pan ;)

bahahahaha :rofl::rofl:


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> Hey guys :)
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes it means an awful lot to me :hugs: xx
> 
> Squigleypants - I hate when you can't temp :cry: Hopefully tomorrow your temps will be through the roof :hugs: :happydance:
> 
> Cossime - Your chart looks AMAZING :happydance: I really think that you are duffers :winkwink:
> 
> :jo: Your DH sounds like mine! 'I don't believe in buying presents' So I say to him 'well ya better bloody be changing very soon cause I want presents' haha :rofl: He got me flowers and brought me to dinner about 2 months ago cause I was hounding him and hounding him... we even had a nught appart where I stayed at a friends house haha and it was ever so romantic :haha: Everyone thought he proposed to me :haha: Sometimes DH's are dick's .. I think he just needs a right kick up the arse :haha:
> 
> Rosie - I'm sorry that the :witch: got you :hugs: x :flasher:
> 
> Amanda - Love your style hahaha :rofl:
> 
> :hi: Lucy, Jayney, Smithy, Pammy, Amber, Angelface Lisa, Maddy, Abby and anybody else I have forgotten I am very sorry xxx :hugs: xxx
> 
> As for me - I am having the worst AF pains in the world I am actually cripples in bed and I am afraid to go do a poo as they really hurt during AF :rofl: This has been the worst AF for pains since I had my m/c in november.. I have also had lots of clots this time around which I never get (only got them with m/c too) I wish the pains would go away! Think I need me some drugs! :rofl: Maybe some glitter cocaine would work hey Rosie :haha: :rofl:

Melainey &#8211; My AF was really bad this month too. I didn&#8217;t have any symptoms after I Ov very dull cramping with is not what I normal get. AF was one day late & the cramping was so bad that I couldn&#8217;t walk every step I would get a really sharp pain this have never happened to me before. Also I had AF for an extra day. The only thing I changed this month was I stopped taking Elevit and started taking Conceive well by blackmores. If it happens again I will be going back to Elevit. I perfer the cramping after I ov then when I am AF.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisa, as soon as I saw your name pop up I thought "shit - I wrote wrong lisa!!" ssooo sorry hun! I even had Lisa written, then thought I got it wrong, so changed it to smithy. lol sorry! baby brain again! lol 

Yeah, I know exactly what you mean! I'm a bit the same with all of my friends knowing how much i love kids & wants a baby, they all walk in & hand their kdis straight to me. Normally i love it, but sometimes I think "i'm not a mum...I don't have any responsibility yet....take your fucking kid back!!!!!!!" lol but then I remember they are close friends or family & I love their kids! lol But yeah, I do know what you mean!!

Sashy, I think you;re right - we are all human and its a prefectly natural response!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Cossime - your chart looks awesome! 

Melainey - only 2 days til SOY!!! woo hoo! have you read up on the side effects?

Lisa - I take blackmores also, don't have nay probs with AF, just feel sick if I take it without food.

EDIT: newbie - a huge temp rise is on the way for you today! I hope your V chart is accurate so BD was better timed!!!


----------



## Melainey

Cossime - They say that you can have too much sex.. My doctor said to only :sex: 3 times a week but I am doing it every second day now hahaha! :rofl:


----------



## lisamfr

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Cossime - your chart looks awesome!
> 
> Melainey - only 2 days til SOY!!! woo hoo! have you read up on the side effects?
> 
> Lisa - I take blackmores also, don't have nay probs with AF, just feel sick if I take it without food.
> 
> EDIT: newbie - a huge temp rise is on the way for you today! I hope your V chart is accurate so BD was better timed!!!

That's ok you got me confused. I take them at night after dinner. DH takes them out for me so I dont forget. I only changed beacuse at lot of my friends that have falling pregnant was taking it so I thought I might give it a go FX.

My AF are normal really good to me & I only have it for 5 days. I will give it one more go.


----------



## Melainey

Squigleybum - :happydance: I know I am very very excited about taking them heheheh!! I think headaches and nausea are side effects for some people but some people have none :) x


----------



## Melainey

Lisa - Yeah the only thing I did differently this month was EPO but I can't see that having anything to do with it? I had every symptom under the sun this month and I was convinced that I was Duffers! But the pains have subsided a little now thankfully :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, That's all I've read too Melainey! Just thought I'd mention it if you didn't know in case you freak out if you get some! lol

Yeah, well it's what works for you, hey! fingers crossed you will be duffered before you know it!


----------



## Lisasmith

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...33-95BD-97643E5CFBB3-197-0000000C4C34AC7F.jpg got all excited... Then realised it was an opk :((


----------



## lisamfr

Rosie_PA said:


> Well, couldn't sleep, went to the bathroom and sure enough, the witch got me... :cry: I truly hate her!!!! Here I am, back at CD 1...

sooo sorry to read this Rosie, I hope you have a good night sleep. xx :hug:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisasmith said:


> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...33-95BD-97643E5CFBB3-197-0000000C4C34AC7F.jpg got all excited... Then realised it was an opk :((

Boo! That's a cruel trick!! Xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

It's nasty! I'm so silly


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Squiggles - i hope so too! CM would match....but i reckon those opk's dont lie! And they didnt even have a skerrik of a line then...time will tell! You are too cute squiggley bum!

Oh and oopies...just got massive bouquet of flowers delivered to work...sorry dh, hope you like your new fry pan!!!!

bahahahahaha

PS i ate way too much sugar today and have gone from sugar high to feeling awful and ill! That will learn me :sick:

Smithy - how annoying, but hopefully a nearly pos opk is a good sign as ive heard they can go dark when duffered too!

Laineypop i hope the soy works for you and you end up with a double bfp and beautiful twinnies!!

Lisa - Audrina is so cute! Such gorgeous pics on fb hun

Wonder how number2 went with hr...given i am HR if i worked with her she would have been coming to see me! bahahaha. Seriously tho, hope you got your job back number2 :)

Hahaha, cannot wait to see look on dh's face when he sees his frypan. And then i'll add - get in the kitchen and cook my dinner biatch!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Wow lots of witchy-ness around today. For the sake of those she's visiting, I wish she'd just piss off back where she came from! 

I was chatting to the pharmacist about the difference in conception & preggo vitamins the other day. She said there isn't much difference and mostly it's just marketing. She said just to find one that agrees with me and continue taking it throughout TTC and pregnancy, no need to change. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## Newbie32

I know maddy - its like we've just been hit by a witch plague instead of a bfp one! Boooo witch. no one wants you here.

Not sure re the vitamins - i think Angel had a good idea about those maybe she can answer when shes back online!


----------



## Lisasmith

I just love how my countdowntopregnancy ticker assumes af has arrived! Lol


----------



## lisamfr

With my first pregnancy I took Elevit and I think I took that one right up until third trimester. When I saw my OB he told me I needed more iron & one other tablet but I can&#8217;t remember. 

But with time around I changed to blackmore Coneive Well and once you fall pregnant you have to change to blackmore pregnancy and breast-feeding.


----------



## Melainey

Bahahahahahahah :jo: I reckon he might hit you with the pan and take back his flowers :rofl::rofl: 

Maddy I just take the Cenovis ones I actually use that brand for everything and I have not been sick with them as of yet and yeah I think you're right that they are the same cause my ones say on the bottle "for preconception, pregnancy & breasfeeding" :happydance: I think I will stick with those ones and they are normally fairly well priced :happydance: 

:smithy - Bahahah Mine was doing that too, and because I did not know how long my cycles were it was useless haha so I had to delete mine :happydance: 

I have to do MAJOR cleaning today :cry:We are moving into a friends house for 3 weeks to house sit as she went away to china last week for a month :happydance: So have to get everything ready in BIL house today (we have mildew in our room that has to be looked at while we are gone :) ) So everything has to be cleaned and moved into the middle of the room .. BOOOOOO forcleaning!

EDIT: I just went and googled the ingredients with both and Maddy there is very little difference in both! WIth some things mine has more and other things the blackmores pregnancy has more but it is soooo minute :) :happydance:


----------



## Lisasmith

I'll delete mine too, it runs on stupid American time anyway ;)


----------



## Lisasmith

Boo for cleaning!! I've done nothing but wash all day


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana - that's so funny! He will still think it's a good pressie cos he won't know the reasoning behind it! Lucky you didn't get the apron!! haha bet you got a nice surprise with the flowers!! And to work!! DELIVERED!!! spending the big buck on you! hehehe Oh and before, I meant temp rise tomorrow...I'm really losing my marbles today!! 

Melainey - happy cleaning! bboooo!!!!

I have a new plan! On the off chance that I'm preggy (which I doubt at this point) I'm going to test tomorrow as I may geta faint positive on an IC. If I do, I will be able to get a digi test! 

That's kinda just the poas addict coming out in me though!!


----------



## Melainey

It's pissin down with rain here it is soooo annoying cause can't even hang out the washing have to put in dryer ! Grrrr :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

:test: :test: :test: Squigleybum :) I REALLY hope you are dufered! :happydance: What DPO will you be again?


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Nana - that's so funny! He will still think it's a good pressie cos he won't know the reasoning behind it! Lucky you didn't get the apron!! haha bet you got a nice surprise with the flowers!! And to work!! DELIVERED!!! spending the big buck on you! hehehe Oh and before, I meant temp rise tomorrow...I'm really losing my marbles today!!
> 
> Melainey - happy cleaning! bboooo!!!!
> 
> I have a new plan! On the off chance that I'm preggy (which I doubt at this point) I'm going to test tomorrow as I may geta faint positive on an IC. If I do, I will be able to get a digi test!
> 
> That's kinda just the poas addict coming out in me though!!

YAYAYAYAY gooooo testing tomorrow squiggley!! 

And he will know the reason, cos i'll tell him!!! And yes - he reminded me that they were expensive....that one must have hurt his tight ass! My i do have my bitch badge on today. MEOOOW!!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Boooo to cleaning melainey! I've done sooo much washing today but its too windy to put it outside! They are still building some houses around ours and I can picture seeing my pants hanging off some scaffolding! Not a good look! 

My pre-conception vits say you can use them up even if you get pregnant so I think they are pretty much the same thing!

Newbie I'm so pleased you got your flowers but a shame as it would have been so funny to see his face later! I would definately pull the 'biatch' line, you go girl!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi girls! Am on my phone so will update the front page when I have access to an iPad or laptop (to be honest they are in my room but I am too tired to go and get them!)

Rosie I am so bummed for you about AF I really thought your chart was great end that this was your month - loads of :hug: :hugs: :hug: coming his :plane: to you!!!

Lainey I'm sorry you're in pain! Praying AF will get on her broom and leave you alone - for at least nine months!!!

As for preg supplements I take blackmores preg and breast feeding - there is not enough of a difference to justify the extra $ for conceive well and my dr has said the folate and iodine is more than sufficient for conception - I think it is a personal choice though. I also take vit b and c supps to boost my energy and immunity.

Jayney so glad you're back and glad you liked the re ole I emailed you - for others who are interested it is:

Port Lamb shanks

Ingredients (serves 4)
1 cup SR flour
4 large lamb shanks
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 large onions, unpeeled, cut into 1cm slices
2 garlic cloves, crushed
2 cups chicken stock
3/4 cup tawny port
1/3 cup maple syrup
2 tablespoons traditional Gravox powder*
2 tablespoons cold water

Preheat oven to 180°C. Place flour and salt and pepper in a shallow dish. Lightly coat shanks with flour. Heat oil in a saucepan over high heat. Cook shanks, in batches, for 3 to 4 minutes or until browned. Transfer to a large roasting pan.
Add onions and garlic to saucepan. Cook over medium heat for 2 to 3 minutes or until soft. Add stock, port and maple syrup. Stir to combine. Bring to the boil. Season with salt and pepper. Pour over shanks and cover pan tightly with foil. Roast for 1 hour. Remove foil. Turn shanks and roast for 30 minutes or until tender.
Transfer shanks to a platter and cover to keep warm. Mix Gravox and water in a bowl until smooth. Stir into pan juices and bring to the boil, stirring, over high heat. Reduce heat to medium-low and simmer for 5 minutes or until reduced slightly. Serve shanks with gravy and roasted veggies.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'll be 11 dpo. Was going to wait, but it's got the better of me. Lol

Nana, bitch badge for good reason! Hope he sucks up lots!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Well I can't say it went that well - I was only in his office 5 minutes before I was bawling. Bloody hell I hate crying at work. Told him what I was feeling - we were originally meeting to write a job spec for a vacant position under me - MY old job!! - and I said "I want it back, I hate working for my boss, I hate the job" etc etc. Then when I told him some of what has been going on he was shocked. Asked me to do a formal complaint about him. I said no - it's bad for your future prospects, it's wrong but everyone knows it. (Eg yesterday he said all his direct reports had an office in proportion to the size of their penis - and I didn't have one because I didn't have a penis. Nice.) 
We'll see what happens - the ball is in motion now. I told him I felt like I was being pushed to resign, and mentioned that if I did I felt it would be a case of con str uct ive di smi s sal. Glad I did my research first. (sorry it is the paranoid in me - separated that out so it wasn't easily googlable)
Thanks girls for the support - I have quite under represented here just how awfully bad the last few weeks at work have been, even doing that I think some of you have picked up on JUST how sad and stressed I have been and have been ultra supportive. mwah x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Amanda I know crying at work sux but at least you have let them know now - praying that it all goes in your favour!!! Sending hugs to you too :hugs:!!!


----------



## LLPM

Sorry Rosie! That sucks! 

I had a look back through my charts today, and they all look really good (mostly triphasic) until the last day or so of each cycle...apart from my lregnancy chart! It's terrible, low temps, I only had one temp that was really high above the cover line but the rest of them sat just above it...it's the most unpregnant looking chart ever so I guess it goes to show that no matter what your chart looks like its not really a sign!


----------



## Melainey

Aww Amanda :hugs: Hope everything works out well for you :hugs: xxx 

Squigleybum I can't wait until morning!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Manda, sounds like you might be going to get a positive outcome. It's nice to be taken seriously. And a problem can't be fixed until someone knows about it. So it all starts here!


----------



## number2woohoo

A laugh to end the day, for those not linked on FB. Stopped to help an old man at central station who was having trouble, and my bag caught my dress. The whole of platform 18 and 19 just saw my granny knickers.
On the bright side, at least I was wearing knickers.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hahaha so funny Amanda!! Bet you put a smile on someone's face with that!! Lol hope you're ok & not too red faced! I would have been in grundies too!!! Lol


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning or afternoon ladies. I haven't had achance to read all posts just grabbing free Internet when I can. At moment having coffee in Starbucks :) I have noticed there is some sadness around :( well I too am sending big hugs from here and thinking if u all. 

Jainey: welcome to oz!! I will email u later as I have some brilliant receipes to try. 

My temps are slightly back to normal not crazy high like yesterday but going down a bit. 

Hugs and love to u all from Poland xxx


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: I just seen it on FB Amanda :rofl::rofl: hahahahahahah Too funny! It's happened to me on numberous occasions ! Or the famous toilet paper out of your knickers haha ! I love those moments! x


----------



## Pammy31

ohhh the embarassment... lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh dear if that was me they would have seen my bum - I only wear t-bars! Lol! I just can't stand the 'ride up your bum' feeling that normal knickers often have - seems weird but I'd rather have a shoe string sized strap positioned there already!


----------



## number2woohoo

Really Angel? Not for me, not at all, Bahahaha


----------



## Pauls_angel

I don't know why I prefer them but I do - bought some normal knickers last year just to see and wore then once and never again - they drove me nuts! I like the idea of wearing normal ones especially as they are more modest but it has just been too long since I have worn them and I can't stand them now!


----------



## LLPM

Haha angel! I can't stand those things, I like the support of my undies...my post baby bottom isn't what it used to be! 

Well I'm still feeling rough but decided to sit and have some baileys & chocolate! (hubby has a night class tonight so on my own!) hoping I wake up a little less blocked up tomorrow!


----------



## LLPM

Haha angel! I can't stand those things, I like the support of my undies...my post baby bottom isn't what it used to be! 

Well I'm still feeling rough but decided to sit and have some baileys & chocolate! (hubby has a night class tonight so on my own!) hoping I wake up a little less blocked up tomorrow!


----------



## Newbie32

Hahahaha number2 I laughed So hard I think a little bit if wee came out!!!!! Hilarious!

I can't stand fbk's either....do my head in riding up all day, g all the way here as well!!!

Hope you're having a good night, dh was totally wtf about the frypan Hahahahaha xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

LOL on the frypan


----------



## Newbie32

'you bought yourself a present?'

'no darling, it's for you, now get in the kitchen and use it biarch!!!!'


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol on the frypan! 

Nana - fbk????

I'm an undies girl all the way! I hate G's! I find I feel wet in them all the time... dunno if that's normal or not...they just seem to sit in the wrong spot & I feel like I'm gonna get a rash or something. lol TMI...but we're on BnB here! lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> 'you bought yourself a present?'
> 
> 'no darling, it's for you, now get in the kitchen and use it biarch!!!!'

Should have went with the apron.... it's more self-explanatory!:haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Full brief knickers!!!

Meant to say as well number2 and angel, I'd be up for a coffee (or beer if the calendar permitted ;) ) if a catch up is on the cards, I'm not that far away!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: hope you had a fabulous day/anniversary!! Glad you got flowers at work!! yay for DH, and im sure he'll still love his pan! 
maddy- feeling a bit less stressed, will feel much less stressed after our next scan hoping its all good news, thats next friday. I think some of those 3d scans dont do the babies any justice, i've seen heaps, some are normal and some are def alien-ish!! 
rosie- booooo that damn :witch: :hugs::hugs:
abby- hoping travel isnt too bad for you, least you can read and be with us in spirit :) 
melainey- :hugs::hugs: hope you are feeling better
Lisa- glad af is gone, hope you all have a great time up here, baby making on holidays, :wohoo: Been great weather up here, super warm, a bit of wind today though! 
cossime- hoping for a :bfp: for you!! 
angel :hugs: hoping you feel better soon!! :hugs:
jayne- hi!!! glad to see you back, loved the pics of your house! I just found a great blog for recipes, well i've found heaps, but actually tried one the day after finding this and it was amazing, chicken salad with an avocado/greek yogurt/lemon dressing!! So good!! Having it again tomorrow, will try and post blog up in here. And catch that eggy!!! :sex:!!!
mum2Q- FX!!! cant wait for your test!! 
Lucy- hope you are feeling better! 
2woohoo- you crack me up, daily!!!! Love your ideas for :jo:s Dh embarrassment! I cant believe your boss, hope he gets whats coming! :hugs:
re vitamins- DR wanted me on elevit, but ended up forgetting, so am on preg and breastfeeding atm, blackmroes i think, i take it with food, normally lunch, but if i take it with dinner, no difference, havent noticed any side effects. 
hey who said stupid american time!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
i do post at odd times, either the joy or downfall of not having a schedule, no job, etc... Was up til 5am working on the scrapbook my mum did for me, then was sucked into the tennis, what a great match! Anyone i missed sorry, anything i commented on thats unrelevent sorry, couldnt get on during the day, was at the MILs house most of the day, then needed a nap, then made dinner. But got some good news, the gym decided to hire me, even after i told them not to and it wasnt in their best interest, :haha: dont start until Nov 1st, then i leave Dec5 for a month, then will work until I can't, so they hired me to work 4 weeks in the next 4 months, but i'll take it, its 9am-12, perfect for me!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

nana - ooohhhhhh I see now. makes perfect sense! I was gonna tey figure it out, but i never would have got it. lol

2mums - you must be some worker for all these places wanting to hire you for crazy times! so great! Good on you!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

mum2q- Thanks heaps!!! Ive got no idea!! I've never had a full time job ever in my life, always part time or casual :haha: This one though, i get on really well with all the trainers and everything, and was at the gym twice a day (before bfp) so they might as well pay me, but i think they are happy to have someone that qualified, i have a bachelors in early child development, and about 13 yrs experience with ages 6 weeks- 4 years. I still find it odd though, but i wont complain!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:
 

> Full brief knickers!!!
> 
> Meant to say as well number2 and angel, I'd be up for a coffee (or beer if the calendar permitted ;) ) if a catch up is on the cards, I'm not that far away!!!

You should def join us for some :drunk:!!! Will be a good laugh and nice to meet in person!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Sounds good angel!

2mums you win the official award for longest post! Marathon effort that, well done!! So great about the job, wonderful news!

Well I'm just back from tennis and up to ride in a bit less than five hours so gonna hit the hay! Old :jo: is so tired!!

Sweetest dreams to all and catchyas on the flip side ;)


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: about the G's haha I used to never be able to wear anything else until last year when I changed to normal knickers haha! :rofl: 

2mums - That is GREAT news about the job :) You areobviously a GREAT catch :) xx

DH s being an ass! So I think I will head to bed! Gosh I wonder why I got married sometimes hahaha!! :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: i had a lot to catch up on, used a cheat sheet :blush: Have a good sleep, and a good ride you crazy woman!!!
melainey- go to bed and lock the door, ahahaha, and see if he's still an ass tomorrow! ;)


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie: sounds like a plan. Mmmm, beer. ;)


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh and 2 mums - fantastic news on the job front!!! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Great news about the job 2mums! The American comment was from me ;) I had the WORST nights sleep.. Ugh. Going to sleep once all the kids are at school.


----------



## Pammy31

i am on the plane in an hour wish me luck. how are my temps looking girls?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning!!

My temp was the same. I woke at 1am and temped then cos I'd been sleeping. When I woke just now, i did it again, 37.5 - I stuck with original cos that's getting ridiculous! I am getting sick, so that might explain it. I did it again straight away and thermometer beeped at me cos it was 37.6 must be getting feverish! 

Got a bfn. I'm out I think, cos I'm actually 12 dpo, not 11.


----------



## LLPM

Morning! What the heck is happening to my chart? My temp is crazy high today - I don't feel feverish but I'm thinking I might be a little bit with this cold! I might discard It as I'm sure it's not accurate! I'm guessing AF will be here today or tomorrow. 
Hope you all have a lovely day! Anyone testing today??


----------



## Maddy40

Pammy31 said:


> i am on the plane in an hour wish me luck. how are my temps looking girls?

Hi Pam, I think our charts look similar although I'm 2 days behind you. I'm waiting for one more temp spike which usually means O for me - prob in the next 1-2 days. 

Hope you have a good break & catch an egg :flower:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Morning!!
> 
> My temp was the same. I woke at 1am and temped then cos I'd been sleeping. When I woke just now, i did it again, 37.5 - I stuck with original cos that's getting ridiculous! I am getting sick, so that might explain it. I did it again straight away and thermometer beeped at me cos it was 37.6 must be getting feverish!
> 
> Got a bfn. I'm out I think, cos I'm actually 12 dpo, not 11.

I hope not!! I will keep my Fx'd for you!!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oooh!! Happy and safe travels Pammy!!! I hope you have a great time and that you catch that eggy while you're relaxing on the central coast!

Shell and Loop I do hope your not getting sick and that your high temps mean dufferoonies!!! When are you next testing? Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

LLPM said:


> Morning! What the heck is happening to my chart? My temp is crazy high today - I don't feel feverish but I'm thinking I might be a little bit with this cold! I might discard It as I'm sure it's not accurate! I'm guessing AF will be here today or tomorrow.
> Hope you all have a lovely day! Anyone testing today??

Maybe it's a preggy rise!!! Did you test today?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning Maddy and Rosie!!!

I am off sick again today :( my throat is so so sore and I have no voice! Stupid tamiflu doesn't seem to be doing anything! I am surprised I still have a job I have had that much time off! I know I can't help being sick but I feel so guilty - my poor kiddies in my class! Anyway have just emailed through my lessons for today and am now heading back to bed for a little while longer! I hope everyone has a lovely morning! Chat more soon! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Awwww Angel! Poor thing! I hope you feel better soon!!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Rosie I just noticed your signature under your chart! PMSL! Bahahaha!!!


----------



## Maddy40

LLPM said:


> Morning! What the heck is happening to my chart? My temp is crazy high today - I don't feel feverish but I'm thinking I might be a little bit with this cold! I might discard It as I'm sure it's not accurate! I'm guessing AF will be here today or tomorrow.
> Hope you all have a lovely day! Anyone testing today??

My goodness...you are one hot lady :winkwink:


----------



## Maddy40

Angel hope you feel better soon. Hopefully the spring weather will start to blow some of these winter flu bugs away soon. xx


----------



## number2woohoo

I'm opposite - had a temperature dive!
Woke at 3:30 when Harrison had an uncharacteristic middle of the night waking, so took it then - and it was icy cold. The temp was, not my room. 
Angel - poor you! Feel better soon. I hope your bosses are understanding about this? Must be worrying xo


----------



## Newbie32

Wow girls they are some high temps this morning! I too hope they are not illness but just a result from some baking ;)

Fair to say i am absolutely bloody knackered this morning! I slept terribly, woke up every 30/45 mins or so, so dont have a lot of faith in my temps for today, but weird that oral is exactly the same as yesterday, im not sure thats ever happened two days in a row to the double digit! Anyways i am sensing a very early night for old :jo: today and its only 8.22am!!!!

Squiggles dont give up yet hun!

Rosie that is too funny....

Angel feel better soon!

Hope everyone has a great day, i need to get me some :coffee: before my head hits the desk... I have a feeling today is going to be a shit house day....i have a meeting with my boss this morning to discuss my whole job situation....its not going to be pretty. Im sure you remember me saying my job was going to be redundant (was being moved to melbourne but they then hired a guy in melb who lasted three months and quit, then they decided to move the role back here....) anyways, so the other week as you know i went to my boss and said i wanted my old job back, etc. He was genuinely pleased, the role has been elevated in terms of package now too which was great for me. Anyways, he had a meeting with his boss in Singapore last night. There is currently another girl in a similar job to me who has been helping to cover my old role whilst they determined the recruitment etc. Then they decided that perhaps they dont need to recruit for my old job, that she could do it and they could backfill her old role...so i've now said i want my job back, and she was totally fine with that 'its yours sasha, go for it' but last night my boss found out that if that is the case it is likely that SHE will be made redundant as there is a reduced workload at the moment. Add to that that she is a sponsored employee on a 457 visa, and has just applied for company sponsored permanent residency, the plot has thickened substantially.

So, I can say, whatever i need to look after myself, and potentially send her back to the UK, or sacrifice myself and my job and walk away :(

Also - once she knows that she wont have another role she will probably try to fight me for mine, and the 'its your job sasha' attitude will fly out the window.

Not. Happy. Jan. :(

Sorry for long message, but its nice to get off my chest! So thanks for listening ;)


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> I'm opposite - had a temperature dive!
> Woke at 3:30 when Harrison had an uncharacteristic middle of the night waking, so took it then - and it was icy cold. The temp was, not my room.
> Angel - poor you! Feel better soon. I hope your bosses are understanding about this? Must be worrying xo

Hope thats implantation and we see a smashing high temp tomorrow number2!!!

My temps are [email protected]%ked this month!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh Sasha that sux about your job hun! As much as it is sad for the other girl I think you should still go for the position and not worry about the what ifs - if she decides to compete for the position then the company can decide who they want for the role - hopefully they will be compassionate and not make either if you redundant. Praying for the best outcome all round! Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Hope everyone has a great day, i need to get me some :coffee: before my head hits the desk... I have a feeling today is going to be a shit house day....i have a meeting with my boss this morning to discuss my whole job situation....its not going to be pretty. Im sure you remember me saying my job was going to be redundant (was being moved to melbourne but they then hired a guy in melb who lasted three months and quit, then they decided to move the role back here....) anyways, so the other week as you know i went to my boss and said i wanted my old job back, etc. He was genuinely pleased, the role has been elevated in terms of package now too which was great for me. Anyways, he had a meeting with his boss in Singapore last night. There is currently another girl in a similar job to me who has been helping to cover my old role whilst they determined the recruitment etc. Then they decided that perhaps they dont need to recruit for my old job, that she could do it and they could backfill her old role...so i've now said i want my job back, and she was totally fine with that 'its yours sasha, go for it' but last night my boss found out that if that is the case it is likely that SHE will be made redundant as there is a reduced workload at the moment. Add to that that she is a sponsored employee on a 457 visa, and has just applied for company sponsored permanent residency, the plot has thickened substantially.
> 
> So, I can say, whatever i need to look after myself, and potentially send her back to the UK, or sacrifice myself and my job and walk away :(
> 
> Also - once she knows that she wont have another role she will probably try to fight me for mine, and the 'its your job sasha' attitude will fly out the window.
> 
> Not. Happy. Jan. :(
> 
> Sorry for long message, but its nice to get off my chest! So thanks for listening ;)

I think you need to fight for what is yours. She'll find a way to fight for her residency. But that job is yours honey - don't go making a sacrifice that she wouldn't do for you, and she won't even thank you for.

Stand up for yourself! 

Hope it goes ok xoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls, you guys are ace :)

You know, whilst ive still got my bitch badge on, she shits me to tears anyway! She has the worst work ethic i know, takes a zillion sick days (at least 1/2 mondays every month) and no Angel - not comparable to someone like you who is actually ill - she is just soft!!!! She takes 'travel days' whenever she has to travel for work - like she has to go to Singpore for work on Monday - but wants to spend the weekend shopping, so takes tomorrow as a travel day (not leave) to get there to shop! And there is stupid old me catching the 6am flights to minimise lost time in the air....

I work so hard, 12/14 hour days, and i HATE seeing people take the piss like that. And to think that could be what i lose my job to i think is disgraceful.

Anyways, rant over, thanks again for letting me vent!!!! A problem shared is a problem halved eh? 

PS, she is of child bearing age too really (similar age to me) hope she isnt ttc and stalking this board - BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## number2woohoo

Think we have our answer then - don't you dare go soft. You make sure that the lazy cow doesn't steal your job from you!


----------



## Newbie32

hahahaha...me thinks is gonna get ugly!!!!

:gun::gun::gun:


----------



## cossime

Morning ladies, busy on here this morning and some huge temp spikes!
Quiggley, AF isn't here yet so don't count yourself out!
Rosie you made me laugh :rofl: !!! I think mine's a lying piece of crap too;)
Number 2 I hope you feel better today re: your meeting with hr yesterday. I agree with the others and it's better it's out in the open now. Hope that's a MASSIVE implantation dip too!!!
Newbie, I agree with Number2. Don't think of it as being selfish. You have to put your career at the forefront. It was your job to begin with so you should fight for it. Everything happens for a reason :hugs: to you!
Maddy and Pammy: Happy egg catching!!! They are sure to make an appearance soon by the looks of your charts!!!
Angel I do hope you feel better soon:( Nothing worse than feeling guilty for taking time off work even when you're genuwinely sick :(
LLMP hope you're not coming down with something but it seems to be EVERYWHERE atm!!!
Melainey hope your DH is better today (you may need some of the 'glitter' ;) )
Morning everyone else! My chart is giving me the shits too:( Is it going down or going up??It can't make up its mide but my boobs are enormous but apart from that, no symptoms??? Gas-release hasn't started yet today but it's still early lol! To be honest, I think AF is on her way (I'm not actually 'feeling' the duffness). Will test on Saturday which is when I'm due...Have a great day today everyone and to all those still waiting...STAY AWAY AF!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

(i still struggle to play the hard ass a bit though, believe it or not :haha:)


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> (i still struggle to play the hard ass a bit though, believe it or not :haha:)

So do I, love, so do I.


----------



## Newbie32

:) Id like to think its why i can be quite good at my job (in HR) cos i fundamentally do care about the people and try to act a bit like the 'people police' in making sure that thigns that shouldnt be happening dont happen!!!

Shame i dont have someone like me looking out for me!!!!!

Anyways, when's that beer happening! I think i need a jug or two for dutch courage and its only fricken 9.30...


----------



## lisamfr

Morning Girls,

2mums &#8211; that is awesome news about the job. Enjoy what days you have left before you start work.

Angel &#8211; sorry to hear your unwell again. You really haven&#8217;t had a good couple of months. Hopefully with the spring weather warming up you&#8217;ll be back to your old self again.

Pammy &#8211; have a fantastic holiday.

Roise &#8211; I don&#8217;t know much about charting as I think I must be the only one on her not charting. But I love your signature line.

Nnewbie &#8211; I agree with the girls too. Don&#8217;t think of it as being selfish &#8211; it was your to start with!! Go get it.

Hello to everyone else, sorry I didnt give everyone a shout out. 

Thank god its Thursday!! End of another working week for me. Which also means next week I will be getting ready to :sex: :sex: .


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh, dear. Things are grim when you're wanting a beer at 9:30. 
:D
Come on, love, there are rules around these things. 
No beer before 11am.


----------



## number2woohoo

Also: champage is fine from breakfast time on.
No red wine till after 5pm. Unless it is Rose, which is fine from morning tea onwards.
white wine is ok from lunchtime.
Cocktails are fine after 11. 
Pimms is fine after 10:30.
Mixed drinks - gin and tonic from 11, heavier ones like bourbon and scotch, not till mid afternoon. 
I have not given this too much thought, not at all.


----------



## Lisasmith

Lol at the drinking times, I need to print this out for mornings like this morning. 

I encountered the rudest most judgemental woman at daycare this morning and then I fell in love with my daycare provider for defending me ever so calmly


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisasmith said:


> Lol at the drinking times, I need to print this out for mornings like this morning.
> 
> I encountered the rudest most judgemental woman at daycare this morning and then I fell in love with my daycare provider for defending me ever so calmly

What happened at daycare?


----------



## LLPM

Hi! Nope haven't tested - don't have any tests and I don't like testing before AF is actually late. Away on the weekend so probably wouldn't test till I'm home (Monday morning!) I need to order some IC's today!! I'm super snotty and my head feels like its going to explode so I'm discounting this mornings temp as a sign, I'll leave it in my chart but I think I'm just feverish! 

Smithy...people can be so mean! Glad the daycare worker stood up for you! :) 

Angel, sorry you're feeling crap - hope you're better by the weekend...I'm hoping I am!!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Also: champage is fine from breakfast time on.
> No red wine till after 5pm. Unless it is Rose, which is fine from morning tea onwards.
> white wine is ok from lunchtime.
> Cocktails are fine after 11.
> Pimms is fine after 10:30.
> Mixed drinks - gin and tonic from 11, heavier ones like bourbon and scotch, not till mid afternoon.
> I have not given this too much thought, not at all.

Yeah, i think we get on just fine number2!!!!!! Love it

Well chats numbered 1 and 2 are complete.

My boss asked me to formalise my request for my job back, and i have notified the other girl that this is what i am doing. She, at this stage, is all like, well of course you should, its your job (because she is yet to put two and two together that she wouldnt be left with one!!)

Following my meeting with her, she has gone in closed door with our boss. This is the part where it gets interesting!!!

Ah well - just need to remind myself that worst case - i take my redundancy, and find a job somewhere better ;) (even if not ideal for maternity leave, people always make do right!)


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Lol at the drinking times, I need to print this out for mornings like this morning.
> 
> I encountered the rudest most judgemental woman at daycare this morning and then I fell in love with my daycare provider for defending me ever so calmly
> 
> What happened at daycare?Click to expand...

Well, I had a shit nights sleep. Got up at 5:30 and realised at about 7am that I had 2 classes worth of maths to mark before I took the kids to school. I raced through that and had no time for a shower etc. dropped the kids and all the marked work at school then took the little one to daycare. I'm wearing a strapless dress, yesterday's mascara, bed hair and my glasses ( but who cares, right) give my daycare lady a quick rundown on my morning.. As I was leaving this perfectly preened mother says " oh, she's one of those mums, probably going home to sleep off her hangover!" I ignored it. My daycare lady says "actually, she won't sleep, she will go home and study because she is doing a double degree, she will also find time to clean her house and cook for her family. She is one of the smartest, most loving people on the planet and stayed up most of the night marking other children's homework" the bitch then says " but she has so many tattoos" *sigh*


----------



## LLPM

Hi! Nope haven't tested - don't have any tests and I don't like testing before AF is actually late. Away on the weekend so probably wouldn't test till I'm home (Monday morning!) I need to order some IC's today!! I'm super snotty and my head feels like its going to explode so I'm discounting this mornings temp as a sign, I'll leave it in my chart but I think I'm just feverish! 

Smithy...people can be so mean! Glad the daycare worker stood up for you! :) 

Angel, sorry you're feeling crap - hope you're better by the weekend...I'm hoping I am!!


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Lol at the drinking times, I need to print this out for mornings like this morning.
> 
> I encountered the rudest most judgemental woman at daycare this morning and then I fell in love with my daycare provider for defending me ever so calmly
> 
> What happened at daycare?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I had a shit nights sleep. Got up at 5:30 and realised at about 7am that I had 2 classes worth of maths to mark before I took the kids to school. I raced through that and had no time for a shower etc. dropped the kids and all the marked work at school then took the little one to daycare. I'm wearing a strapless dress, yesterday's mascara, bed hair and my glasses ( but who cares, right) give my daycare lady a quick rundown on my morning.. As I was leaving this perfectly preened mother says " oh, she's one of those mums, probably going home to sleep off her hangover!" I ignored it. My daycare lady says "actually, she won't sleep, she will go home and study because she is doing a double degree, she will also find time to clean her house and cook for her family. She is one of the smartest, most loving people on the planet and stayed up most of the night marking other children's homework" the bitch then says " but she has so many tattoos" *sigh*Click to expand...

Are you f'ing serious Lisa??? What the hell is wrong people these days? Makes me freaking angry :growlmad: Too freakin judgemental! Glad your daycare lady stood up for you, at least there are some decent people in the world!


----------



## Lisasmith

cossime said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Lol at the drinking times, I need to print this out for mornings like this morning.
> 
> I encountered the rudest most judgemental woman at daycare this morning and then I fell in love with my daycare provider for defending me ever so calmly
> 
> What happened at daycare?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I had a shit nights sleep. Got up at 5:30 and realised at about 7am that I had 2 classes worth of maths to mark before I took the kids to school. I raced through that and had no time for a shower etc. dropped the kids and all the marked work at school then took the little one to daycare. I'm wearing a strapless dress, yesterday's mascara, bed hair and my glasses ( but who cares, right) give my daycare lady a quick rundown on my morning.. As I was leaving this perfectly preened mother says " oh, she's one of those mums, probably going home to sleep off her hangover!" I ignored it. My daycare lady says "actually, she won't sleep, she will go home and study because she is doing a double degree, she will also find time to clean her house and cook for her family. She is one of the smartest, most loving people on the planet and stayed up most of the night marking other children's homework" the bitch then says " but she has so many tattoos" *sigh*Click to expand...
> 
> Are you f'ing serious Lisa??? What the hell is wrong people these days? Makes me freaking angry :growlmad: Too freakin judgemental! Glad your daycare lady stood up for you, at least there are some decent people in the world!Click to expand...

I'm used to being judged for my tattoos and I see no point in looking glamorous to drop my babies at school.

People are strange!


----------



## Newbie32

And then there was chat 3, where she is told she wouldnt have a job, and then cracks the shits saying its not fair that we are in this sitaution and one of us shoudlnt miss out. Oh dear.

What time are vodka shots allowed???


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> And then there was chat 3, where she is told she wouldnt have a job, and then cracks the shits saying its not fair that we are in this sitaution and one of us shoudlnt miss out. Oh dear.
> 
> What time are vodka shots allowed???

Does that mean its yours? 

Vodka shots are always allowable because it looks like water!


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisasmith said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Lol at the drinking times, I need to print this out for mornings like this morning.
> 
> I encountered the rudest most judgemental woman at daycare this morning and then I fell in love with my daycare provider for defending me ever so calmly
> 
> What happened at daycare?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I had a shit nights sleep. Got up at 5:30 and realised at about 7am that I had 2 classes worth of maths to mark before I took the kids to school. I raced through that and had no time for a shower etc. dropped the kids and all the marked work at school then took the little one to daycare. I'm wearing a strapless dress, yesterday's mascara, bed hair and my glasses ( but who cares, right) give my daycare lady a quick rundown on my morning.. As I was leaving this perfectly preened mother says " oh, she's one of those mums, probably going home to sleep off her hangover!" I ignored it. My daycare lady says "actually, she won't sleep, she will go home and study because she is doing a double degree, she will also find time to clean her house and cook for her family. She is one of the smartest, most loving people on the planet and stayed up most of the night marking other children's homework" the bitch then says " but she has so many tattoos" *sigh*Click to expand...

Wow. How rude of her!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> And then there was chat 3, where she is told she wouldnt have a job, and then cracks the shits saying its not fair that we are in this sitaution and one of us shoudlnt miss out. Oh dear.
> 
> What time are vodka shots allowed???

Stand firm! The job is yours, and she is lazy, remember that.

As far as vodka at work - get yourself a lemon lime and bitters, with added vodka - impossible to smell. Ah you can tell I had a wild youth (MANY years ago).


----------



## SJayne22

Newbie have one for courage! Sounds like you are fighting for what is yours, good girl!!! Sometimes you have to look after number 1 and your family! Like you say redundancy is a back up but stay strong! Like you say, people make do and that is exactly what we are doing at the moment especially if I get pregers. Good luck!

Angel- so sorry you are ill yet again, I think the girls are right about the spring weather! Sunshine can make you feel like a different person! Ps. I'm so with you on the g-string angle! I love them!

Lisa- It's horrible to be judged! People think that because I put a lot into the way I look that I am stupid. Modelling is easy money but I got straight A's in school and have A levels in things like history and psychology! Sometimes I want to hold up a sign saying I'm not think!! So glad someone stood up for you, keep your head up!!!

Pammy and Rosie- hope you have great holidays!!! Relax and enjoy!!

2 mums - what a catch up!! I hope you can relax after your next scan! 

Hi to everyone else!!! I can feel some bfp's just round the corner!!


----------



## Newbie32

yeah, with an addded side of guilttrip about being sent back to England.....

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Lisasmith

SJayne22 said:


> Newbie have one for courage! Sounds like you are fighting for what is yours, good girl!!! Sometimes you have to look after number 1 and your family! Like you say redundancy is a back up but stay strong! Like you say, people make do and that is exactly what we are doing at the moment especially if I get pregers. Good luck!
> 
> Angel- so sorry you are ill yet again, I think the girls are right about the spring weather! Sunshine can make you feel like a different person! Ps. I'm so with you on the g-string angle! I love them!
> 
> Lisa- It's horrible to be judged! People think that because I put a lot into the way I look that I am stupid. Modelling is easy money but I got straight A's in school and have A levels in things like history and psychology! Sometimes I want to hold up a sign saying I'm not think!! So glad someone stood up for you, keep your head up!!!
> 
> Pammy and Rosie- hope you have great holidays!!! Relax and enjoy!!
> 
> 2 mums - what a catch up!! I hope you can relax after your next scan!
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!! I can feel some bfp's just round the corner!!

People are just, ugh! My sister is blonde and a model. People always assume she is hopelessly stupid. She is incredibly intelligent! I make a point not to judge people on face value :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

No guilt Nana!!! You deserve it....let lazy find a new job!! And cheers to a liquid lunch!! :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

Don't get drawn in Newbie, just shake your head when she brings it up and say "What a shame for you".


----------



## Newbie32

gosh i really do feel like total utter shit now.

I dont like being the bad guy, i like being the peacemaker guy that makes people happy (even when i am being a cow with my bitch badge on!!!)

Boooooo.

If you note the number of friends i have on fb girls, you might see it decrease by one this afternoon!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: stuff her, do you!! and she can go back to england and find another job to mess around at!! Be happy for you, and start drinking! ;) for both of us!! 
angel- so sorry your feeling crappy still, hoping those drugs kick in soon! I'm sure your school and kids understand!! :hugs: 
smith- loving your daycare lady too, and i too hate it when peoply judge on face value, most of the time they are very very wrong!!! 
Hoping those temp spikes mean good news for you all!!! 
2woohoo- loved the morning harrison pics, hilarious!! 
lisa- incredibly windy on the coast today!! Excited for your holiday and :sex: baby making!!! FX you catch that egg with a boy spermy!!! 
anyone i've missed - sorry!!! :hugs:

Heard from a friend today, known her since we were about 6, still great friends, she's duffers, wasnt trying, and didnt find out til 12w 3d, she's now 15 w. Ugh!! I know i shouldnt care bc i am too, but for a selfish reason i still feel like my thunders been stolen, im terrible! :( I'm incredibly happy for her at the same time but feeling shitty. Oh well, such is life!


----------



## Lisasmith

Serious question: do you think that 6 days on the pill could have messed me up do badly that I would ovulate on CD 30?? I have ewcm and ovary pain :/


----------



## Rosie_PA

2mums, your bean is cuter!!!!! Bahahahahahaha


----------



## Pauls_angel

Smithy how rude of that lady! Sounds like the daycare lady is tops though! Do you teach primary or high school?

Loop I hope we are both well enough to go this weekend too! I'm really looking forward to it - I love kcc events!

:jo: glad that the job is yours you can't feel guilty you were honest about everything and they could have offered her the job if she was the best suited but they didn't - it is rightfully yours :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> gosh i really do feel like total utter shit now.
> 
> I dont like being the bad guy, i like being the peacemaker guy that makes people happy (even when i am being a cow with my bitch badge on!!!)
> 
> Boooooo.
> 
> If you note the number of friends i have on fb girls, you might see it decrease by one this afternoon!!!![/QUOT
> 
> Don't feel bad! :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisasmith said:


> Serious question: do you think that 6 days on the pill could have messed me up do badly that I would ovulate on CD 30?? I have ewcm and ovary pain :/

I wouldn't think, but test with an opk and find out!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Pauls_angel said:


> Smithy how rude of that lady! Sounds like the daycare lady is tops though! Do you teach primary or high school?
> 
> Loop I hope we are both well enough to go this weekend too! I'm really looking forward to it - I love kcc events!
> 
> :jo: glad that the job is yours you can't feel guilty you were honest about everything and they could have offered her the job if she was the best suited but they didn't - it is rightfully yours :)

Studying early childhood whic qualifys me for birth to year 3 and doubling with with a degree in naturopathy and nutrition :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie_PA said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Serious question: do you think that 6 days on the pill could have messed me up do badly that I would ovulate on CD 30?? I have ewcm and ovary pain :/
> 
> I wouldn't think, but test with an opk and find out!!Click to expand...

I did yesterday by accident and the line was pretty dark!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hmmmm, I would guess it is possible then!!! Go catch some :spermy:!


----------



## Lisasmith

Hehe I will tonight! If my cm
Is just whacked out then it might bring on af too! Either way I'll be happy


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Smithy how rude of that lady! Sounds like the daycare lady is tops though! Do you teach primary or high school?
> 
> Loop I hope we are both well enough to go this weekend too! I'm really looking forward to it - I love kcc events!
> 
> :jo: glad that the job is yours you can't feel guilty you were honest about everything and they could have offered her the job if she was the best suited but they didn't - it is rightfully yours :)

Except its not - if i want it i now have to fight her for it....Fair Work Australia.

Not really sure i want to go through that.

Just have to wait for the formal position back from my boss but i think thats what it will be....


----------



## Newbie32

So anyway, enough about me!!!!

How are your days going lovely ladies? Cannot wait to see some BFP's on here!! Surely there are some coming soon xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh sorry Sasha I must have misread an earlier post - I still think it is worth fighting for but up to you obviously - chat with DH and make a decision don't let it stress you out if possible (easier said than done I know!). I don't envy you hun - really hoping it all works out! Xx


----------



## Melainey

I just had a whole essay wrote out and BnB deleted it so I am PISSED OFF (no cheat sheet either) 

Hello Ladies :) 

Squigleypants - i really hope that your hight temp is because you are duffers and not because you are getting sick :happydance:

Lucy - You too :) I really hope that the temp spike also means that you are duffers! :happydance:

Amanda - I think it was you that had the dip? If it is it looks like a really great implantation dip :happydance: Also being Irish/German I don't need rules when to drink hheheheheh :haha: Anytime is fine for me :rofl: :happydance:

Angel - I really hope you get better soon darling you have been through the mill :cry: Sending you lots of get well cuddles :hugs: :hugs: x

Rosie - hhahahaha LOVE your new siggie :happydance: Mine lies to me all the time too :haha: :rofl: 


:jo: Stand up for yourself :) It would be different if she actually did her job properly and didn't slack off! You do a bloody great job and then here'slittle miss I want a visa and slacks off! NO sorry not the way it works! SHOPPING day ... SERIOUS!! that is fucked up! Bring out the big guns now :happydance:

Smithy - That skank at the daycare has really angered me !! Being a fellow tattooed person, I understand the shit that we have to go through everyday! I happen to be quite intelligent, and I get labelled all the time by people like this! I don't get the job because people think I am incapable of doing a job because of my tattoos! Seriously in this day and age? It's ART for flips sake! The diference between me and you tho is that I would not have stood there and took it! I would have have blown my handle with the bitch! (I am extremely fiery, much to the dismay of my husband :rofl: ) 

Pammy - Have a great time on your holidays :) 

Maddy - Hope you catch that eggy/eggies :winkwink: When does DH come back?

Abby - How are you? :) 

:hi: Lisa 

2mums - Still so happy about the job :) :happydance:

Jayne - How is Adelaide???

I can't believe I remembered all that without a cheat sheet haha ! My brain is back to normal ladies haha Last month was just a little weird :happydance:

So I am still bleeding :rofl: Think I may go out and make myself some chicken periods :) If we have any left :rofl: Soooo hungry! Had indian last night for dinner and it was yummy! First time I have ever had proper Indian :happydance:

Last night we went to the pub for a beer! And DH knows because I don't get to see anybody that I like to stay out for more than one! Have been stuck in my room for the last 3 months! But he made me go at 9pm cause he had to work this morning! All I wanted was one more beer so I could talk with my friends that I hadnt seen in months but no of course it is what he says that goes .... so I LOST it on the way home in the car! Maybe I went over the top but at the end of the day I just lost my Opa yesterday and I am depressed already about being away from my family for so long I think he should of done something for me for a change! Anyways rant over haha! xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> :jo: stuff her, do you!! and she can go back to england and find another job to mess around at!! Be happy for you, and start drinking! ;) for both of us!!
> angel- so sorry your feeling crappy still, hoping those drugs kick in soon! I'm sure your school and kids understand!! :hugs:
> smith- loving your daycare lady too, and i too hate it when peoply judge on face value, most of the time they are very very wrong!!!
> Hoping those temp spikes mean good news for you all!!!
> 2woohoo- loved the morning harrison pics, hilarious!!
> lisa- incredibly windy on the coast today!! Excited for your holiday and :sex: baby making!!! FX you catch that egg with a boy spermy!!!
> anyone i've missed - sorry!!! :hugs:
> 
> Heard from a friend today, known her since we were about 6, still great friends, she's duffers, wasnt trying, and didnt find out til 12w 3d, she's now 15 w. Ugh!! I know i shouldnt care bc i am too, but for a selfish reason i still feel like my thunders been stolen, im terrible! :( I'm incredibly happy for her at the same time but feeling shitty. Oh well, such is life!

Thanks 2mums! 

As for your friend announcing her preg I'm sure in 3-4 weeks when you announce yours that her preg will be old news and that everyone will be stoked for you! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks rosie :rofl: although i think hers will rival, she's gorgeous, asian, and he's very cute greek, should be adorable! My one friend that knows, got her announcement too, and called me immediately, first thing she asked was about my thunder, she said she thought of me first :rofl: love her!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:hugs::hugs::hugs: melainey!!! loves you 

thanks angel ;)


----------



## cossime

Sooooooo much to catch up on! Newbie, hope it all works out for you:) Try not to feel bad about ANYTHING, it was yours to begin with ok?

Onto another soooooo........the ever so lightest pink was on the toilet paper when I wiped????? AF on the way or implatation?? 12DPO, AF due Saturday...

Either way, if I tested now it would be negative right? Doesn;t it need 3 days after implantation to before hcg can be detected in the blood? FML!

Hope you're all enjoying a good 'liquid' beverage of some sort ;) (Nice one number2!)


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> I just had a whole essay wrote out and BnB deleted it so I am PISSED OFF (no cheat sheet either)
> 
> Hello Ladies :)
> 
> Squigleypants - i really hope that your hight temp is because you are duffers and not because you are getting sick :happydance:
> 
> Lucy - You too :) I really hope that the temp spike also means that you are duffers! :happydance:
> 
> Amanda - I think it was you that had the dip? If it is it looks like a really great implantation dip :happydance: Also being Irish/German I don't need rules when to drink hheheheheh :haha: Anytime is fine for me :rofl: :happydance:
> 
> Angel - I really hope you get better soon darling you have been through the mill :cry: Sending you lots of get well cuddles :hugs: :hugs: x
> 
> Rosie - hhahahaha LOVE your new siggie :happydance: Mine lies to me all the time too :haha: :rofl:
> 
> 
> :jo: Stand up for yourself :) It would be different if she actually did her job properly and didn't slack off! You do a bloody great job and then here'slittle miss I want a visa and slacks off! NO sorry not the way it works! SHOPPING day ... SERIOUS!! that is fucked up! Bring out the big guns now :happydance:
> 
> Smithy - That skank at the daycare has really angered me !! Being a fellow tattooed person, I understand the shit that we have to go through everyday! I happen to be quite intelligent, and I get labelled all the time by people like this! I don't get the job because people think I am incapable of doing a job because of my tattoos! Seriously in this day and age? It's ART for flips sake! The diference between me and you tho is that I would not have stood there and took it! I would have have blown my handle with the bitch! (I am extremely fiery, much to the dismay of my husband :rofl: )
> 
> Pammy - Have a great time on your holidays :)
> 
> Maddy - Hope you catch that eggy/eggies :winkwink: When does DH come back?
> 
> Abby - How are you? :)
> 
> :hi: Lisa
> 
> 2mums - Still so happy about the job :) :happydance:
> 
> Jayne - How is Adelaide???
> 
> I can't believe I remembered all that without a cheat sheet haha ! My brain is back to normal ladies haha Last month was just a little weird :happydance:
> 
> So I am still bleeding :rofl: Think I may go out and make myself some chicken periods :) If we have any left :rofl: Soooo hungry! Had indian last night for dinner and it was yummy! First time I have ever had proper Indian :happydance:
> 
> Last night we went to the pub for a beer! And DH knows because I don't get to see anybody that I like to stay out for more than one! Have been stuck in my room for the last 3 months! But he made me go at 9pm cause he had to work this morning! All I wanted was one more beer so I could talk with my friends that I hadnt seen in months but no of course it is what he says that goes .... so I LOST it on the way home in the car! Maybe I went over the top but at the end of the day I just lost my Opa yesterday and I am depressed already about being away from my family for so long I think he should of done something for me for a change! Anyways rant over haha! xx

I am a fiery pyscho too, people like her piss me off to no end but I can't flip my shit at daycare lol


----------



## Melainey

I would have followed her Mwhahahahahahahahaha (evil laugh)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey thanks Hun - sorry that you and DH had another blue - I think it's great though that you can be so honest with him - I'm sure he understands - guys just have trouble admitting they are wrong - hope you work it all out!

Hi cossime! Hopefully it is implantation and AF stays away - if it is though it normally takes 3 days to show up in blood and 4-5 at least to show on a hpt! Will be worth the wait though if it is a bfp!


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Angelface :) Yeah we talk about everything (well shout sometimes :rofl: ) and it usually is over with the next day :) We only argue because we care so much for each other :haha: 

Yea Cossime I am keeping my fingers crossed that the :witch: Stays away :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> I would have followed her Mwhahahahahahahahaha (evil laugh)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! i think i love you!


----------



## lisamfr

2mums as much as its annoying now that all you friends are informing everyone they r pregnant just think once you have your little one all the little friends they will have to play with & grow up with.


----------



## Melainey

hehehe Smithy :winkwink: And I would have annoyed her with kindness (or so I would like to think haha, in reality tho.... ) hehehe 

That's a lovely way of looking at it Lisa :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Except its not - if i want it i now have to fight her for it....Fair Work Australia.
> 
> Not really sure i want to go through that.
> 
> Just have to wait for the formal position back from my boss but i think thats what it will be....

Not sure what you mean you have to fight her for it? How's that work - the job was yours?


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls!!! 

S'ok Angel, ive got to turn it over to the powers that be for now! Time will tell..I hope you are feeling better soon you poor darling, it really sounds like your immune system is having a complete meltdown at the moment - unfortunately a school is probably the worst place for you with all of those little humans running around full of germs! Praying you feel much better very soon!

2mums i agree - your bean will be the cutest!!! I still cant get over how many other pregnant people suddenly appear all around you when you're trying or in your case when its too early to say!!! 

Laineymop, boys suck. Cant live with em, cant kill em. hahahaha. Maybe you should buy him a frypan.......

Yeah smithy i suggest checking that opk out as well - cos full on ewcm only ever happens at one time in my cycle, sometimes i get a teeny tiny bit before af but nothing like before o...

Cossime FX thats implantation! Ive heard that it can take a day or two to spot from implantation so i think that would be about perfect for you. And i know you dont want to hear about your chart but it does look fab!!

Hows your day going today number2 - i feel awful for whats been happening at your work. It is an utter disgrace, and even worse that it cant be addressed without having a lasting impact on the people that report such things. Who the fuck do people that say stuff like that to their employees think they are ? Does your boss think he is living in a fucking cave? beating his chest like a gorilla? Sorry for the foul language but it really does rub me up the wrong way and i think its a disgrace. Id like to call him and tell him to go play in traffic. Peak hour. 

LLPM & Mrs Squiggles I hope you are both feeling better and not getting sick with anything other than a bun baking in the oven....

Hi to everyone else! Hope your day is going WAY better than mine!!!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Except its not - if i want it i now have to fight her for it....Fair Work Australia.
> 
> Not really sure i want to go through that.
> 
> Just have to wait for the formal position back from my boss but i think thats what it will be....
> 
> Not sure what you mean you have to fight her for it? How's that work - the job was yours?Click to expand...

Yeah....cos she is 'minding' the job at the moment, due to be appointed into it 1 October. I am allocated to the project i am working on until November. So the current position that they have taken is that the job is allocated to her, and i can take up a dispute to get the role given back to me if i want to (rather different to the attitudes they had that i explained to you last week or whenever it was eh!!!!)

Bottom line, i work in HR. Ive seen what can be done, and im not stupid! I just have to weigh up if i want to fight for it or not. And if i do want to fight, how far i will be willing to go....

Anyone know anyone looking for an outstanding HR Manager in Sydney??? bahahahahahaha


----------



## Maddy40

Hey there fire-brand ladies. Phew must be some hormones floating around out there, everyone has so much happening today!

AFM not much - just over 3 weeks til I see DH, I should arrive there on/about CD10 so perfect timing for next cycle :) Happy happy happy.


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks girls!!!
> 
> Hows your day going today number2 - i feel awful for whats been happening at your work. It is an utter disgrace, and even worse that it cant be addressed without having a lasting impact on the people that report such things. Who the fuck do people that say stuff like that to their employees think they are ? Does your boss think he is living in a fucking cave? beating his chest like a gorilla? Sorry for the foul language but it really does rub me up the wrong way and i think its a disgrace. Id like to call him and tell him to go play in traffic. Peak hour.

Well I think I've gotten to the point now that I am SO worked up about everything, that things I'd normally be calm about are upsetting me. So today I've been really upset about some finance crap that was supposed to be due yesterday that I don't KNOW how to do, because I have never done it before, and I don't even have the info I need to work it out myself, and the people who could help, aren't answering my phone calls or emails. This is still my fault according to the evil boss. I have no idea how to fix it and I just get so flustered that I don't know. I'm hesitant to call the boss for help because his reactions quite frighten me actually. And I don't usually frighten easily. Can I just win powerball tonight?


----------



## Melainey

Bahahahahahah :jo: He would LOVE a frypan,he does most of the cooking hahahaha (well not lately since I've been unemployed haha!!) He's ok now tho I forgive him cause he told me he loves me hehehe I'm a sook and that's all I want to hear most of the time haha! 

I agree number2 it is a disgrace and if I was anyway near him I would chop his little willy off (obviously he has a small one if he is making comments like that ) and then we would see who has the last laugh Mwahahahahahahahahahah (evil laugh) (I AM LOVING MY EVIL LAUGH TODAY HEHEHEHE) I have my bitch badge on now hehehe :flasher: :holly: 

Gosh I wish my tax would hurry up and get here :haha: I would really like to buy myself something .. Hello.... Mr tax man.... I would like my money now..... :flasher: :flasher:


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Except its not - if i want it i now have to fight her for it....Fair Work Australia.
> 
> Not really sure i want to go through that.
> 
> Just have to wait for the formal position back from my boss but i think thats what it will be....
> 
> Not sure what you mean you have to fight her for it? How's that work - the job was yours?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....cos she is 'minding' the job at the moment, due to be appointed into it 1 October. I am allocated to the project i am working on until November. So the current position that they have taken is that the job is allocated to her, and i can take up a dispute to get the role given back to me if i want to (rather different to the attitudes they had that i explained to you last week or whenever it was eh!!!!)
> 
> Bottom line, i work in HR. Ive seen what can be done, and im not stupid! I just have to weigh up if i want to fight for it or not. And if i do want to fight, how far i will be willing to go....
> 
> Anyone know anyone looking for an outstanding HR Manager in Sydney??? bahahahahahahaClick to expand...

Seems a bit fucked to me.
I say, take up a dispute. Do it, do it now.


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls!!!
> 
> Hows your day going today number2 - i feel awful for whats been happening at your work. It is an utter disgrace, and even worse that it cant be addressed without having a lasting impact on the people that report such things. Who the fuck do people that say stuff like that to their employees think they are ? Does your boss think he is living in a fucking cave? beating his chest like a gorilla? Sorry for the foul language but it really does rub me up the wrong way and i think its a disgrace. Id like to call him and tell him to go play in traffic. Peak hour.
> 
> Well I think I've gotten to the point now that I am SO worked up about everything, that things I'd normally be calm about are upsetting me. So today I've been really upset about some finance crap that was supposed to be due yesterday that I don't KNOW how to do, because I have never done it before, and I don't even have the info I need to work it out myself, and the people who could help, aren't answering my phone calls or emails. This is still my fault according to the evil boss. I have no idea how to fix it and I just get so flustered that I don't know. I'm hesitant to call the boss for help because his reactions quite frighten me actually. And I don't usually frighten easily. Can I just win powerball tonight?Click to expand...

Man that is fucked. You poor thing. Dont suppose you know where he lives? I could try the dog shit trick perhaps? (for starters!!!!)


----------



## Melainey

Maddy - YAY for the timing :) maybe it's a sign that this is your month :winkwink: Happy :sex: ing in 3 weeks hehehe

Amanda - That is just awful... Do you think you will just look for something else? I don't think anything that makes you that unhappy is worth it and maybe the stress is adding to you not getting duffers ??? :hugs: xx


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Bahahahahahah :jo: He would LOVE a frypan,he does most of the cooking hahahaha (well not lately since I've been unemployed haha!!) He's ok now tho I forgive him cause he told me he loves me hehehe I'm a sook and that's all I want to hear most of the time haha!
> 
> I agree number2 it is a disgrace and if I was anyway near him I would chop his little willy off (obviously he has a small one if he is making comments like that ) and then we would see who has the last laugh Mwahahahahahahahahahah (evil laugh) (I AM LOVING MY EVIL LAUGH TODAY HEHEHEHE) I have my bitch badge on now hehehe :flasher: :holly:
> 
> Gosh I wish my tax would hurry up and get here :haha: I would really like to buy myself something .. Hello.... Mr tax man.... I would like my money now..... :flasher: :flasher:

Hurry up taxman, Laineybum needs to buy her hubbie a fryyyyyypaaaaannnnnn!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Except its not - if i want it i now have to fight her for it....Fair Work Australia.
> 
> Not really sure i want to go through that.
> 
> Just have to wait for the formal position back from my boss but i think thats what it will be....
> 
> Not sure what you mean you have to fight her for it? How's that work - the job was yours?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....cos she is 'minding' the job at the moment, due to be appointed into it 1 October. I am allocated to the project i am working on until November. So the current position that they have taken is that the job is allocated to her, and i can take up a dispute to get the role given back to me if i want to (rather different to the attitudes they had that i explained to you last week or whenever it was eh!!!!)
> 
> Bottom line, i work in HR. Ive seen what can be done, and im not stupid! I just have to weigh up if i want to fight for it or not. And if i do want to fight, how far i will be willing to go....
> 
> Anyone know anyone looking for an outstanding HR Manager in Sydney??? bahahahahahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Seems a bit fucked to me.
> I say, take up a dispute. Do it, do it now.Click to expand...

Yep. Total fuckeronio! Ive made my formal notification and now i just have to wait and see.

There is going to be alcohol consumed at my house tonight. Im basically 100% sure im not duffered anyway given the shit timing, so I am going to indulge. 

And my message to the universe - LEAVE US ALL ALONE!!!!! We blamed the blue moon for all the shitness that was going on last week, clearly we were wrong to cos its the universe on its period!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Maddy40 said:


> Hey there fire-brand ladies. Phew must be some hormones floating around out there, everyone has so much happening today!
> 
> AFM not much - just over 3 weeks til I see DH, I should arrive there on/about CD10 so perfect timing for next cycle :) Happy happy happy.

Thats fab Maddy! Does that mean you are halfway there? And i agree with popsicle (lainey) that it is a surefire sign and you are gonna get some serious speggy time at just the right time!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Oh I hear ya on the universe thing it is definitely having a man period!! ( I have decided that it's a man cause it is so mean) :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Must be more like a dog in heat tho than a period, cos otherwise it would have finished by now....


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Maddy - YAY for the timing :) maybe it's a sign that this is your month :winkwink: Happy :sex: ing in 3 weeks hehehe
> 
> Amanda - That is just awful... Do you think you will just look for something else? I don't think anything that makes you that unhappy is worth it and maybe the stress is adding to you not getting duffers ??? :hugs: xx

Yep, I have been looking. No point in jumping into the fire though by going for jobs that don't seem just right, so have only applied for 2 - never heard back from one (how RUDE!) and didn't even get an interview with the other (which makes me think they surely had an internal candidate that wanted it and were just going through the motions). 
Oh I am sure stress has been a major part of not getting duffers.
Ok, no more pity party xo


----------



## Newbie32

Such a good chance that it has Amanda - except that i actually reckon you are mid implantation dip ;) so i am hoping that you will have beaten that bast ard once and for all!

xxxx


----------



## Melainey

I know what it is like.. I have been out of work now for 3 months ( i have not been out of work since I was 11 and that is no word of a lie.. I had a period of one month last year and a period of 3 months when I was studying, I always had 1-3 jobs even had them during school) and now I am going crazy not having a job and have applied for a million jobs and think I only heard back from 2 and one I couldn't go for cause I wasn't a resident! Hopefully something very suited to you will pop up very soon! I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason but it is still poop :) xx


----------



## Newbie32

uhhuh....
 



Attached Files:







ecard.png
File size: 43 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> uhhuh....

Bahahahhahahaha that just made my night!!!! I love you ladies!!!

P.s- may have to move to Australia to be closer to you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lol nana!

Yes Rosie cheeks move closer to us!!! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Haha too true :)

YAY Rosie ... MOVE hehehe :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

At times i also find this one rather appropro!!!
 



Attached Files:







ecard2.png
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Melainey

Hahahahahahaahh Love it :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

work woes!!!! i hope it all works out for the best for all of you!!! And that the work bitches, boss assholes, and the witch all decide to fuck off from this thread for the next year!!! 
apparently my sister is in the ttw, trying for a girl for her third.


----------



## Newbie32

OMG...this was written about ME today!!!!

BAHAHAHA
 



Attached Files:







ecard3.png
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> work woes!!!! i hope it all works out for the best for all of you!!! And that the work bitches, boss assholes, and the witch all decide to fuck off from this thread for the next year!!!
> apparently my sister is in the ttw, trying for a girl for her third.

How cool - GL to your sister! That would be top timing for bump buddying!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

nana jo, loving your posts, absolutely hilarious!!!


----------



## Melainey

Aw that's great 2mums :) Bump buddies with your sis would be awesome :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

Bahahaha.
They are so appropriate.


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh once i start i can freakin stop!!!
 



Attached Files:







ecard4.png
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 3









ecard5.png
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 2









ecard6.png
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Baahahahahahahah CLEAR HISTORY BUTTON hahahahahah


----------



## Newbie32

yeah i loved that one!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

As we can see i am now feeling EXTREMELY productive following my morning of meetings!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Screw them! Your still doing more work than little miss "i'll take someone elses job so I don't get carted out of the country" :rofl: 

I'm starting SOY tomorrow :) I am a little excited! :happydance:


----------



## Melainey

Gosh the Technology nowadays....
 



Attached Files:







spermbankw_jpg_[roflposters_com]_1299678076_jpg_[roflposters_com]_myspace.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Newbie32

hahahaha.....god forbid i ever need to go down that road!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Could you imagine our kids hahahaha


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sasha and Lainey you crack me up!!!


----------



## cossime

Cross your fingers girls for me please!!! Am I holding onto false hope here? Saw more 'pink' on the toilet paper earlier; gas has turned on and very ever-so-mild cramps. Now no more 'pink'...Just googled the shit out of 'implantation bleeding' and yes it's uncommon BUT can happen between 6-12 days which means it will take at least another 3-5 days before it can be detected by a HPT...FUCK I thought the 2WW was bad now waiting for AF or no AF is worse!

btw...you girls are cracking me up with your pictures that I'm almost pissing myself!


----------



## Newbie32

Well im glad to have been able to add a little bit of fun and laughter to this thread!

I feel a little responsible for contributing nothing but doom and gloom today!!! It does feel so much better to be able to get it out of ones system and have a good old fashioned bitch here so thanks again for reading/listening, you guys are great!

Laineyslops, good luck with the soy! I hope you dont suffer any sideeffects - are you going to take it at night?

Cossime i hope with everything crossed its just IB and not the dreaded biatchwiatch xx


----------



## Melainey

Hhehehe
 



Attached Files:







2011-04-05-12-25-481307861840.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Melainey

I am keeping everything crossed for you as well Cossime :hugs: 

I don't know! I was thinking I will just take it at the same time as all my other tablets ! If I get sideeffects then I will just take it at night the next month :)


----------



## Newbie32

hahahahaha classic looneypop!!!

Gosh...its 3.30. Home time is approaching. 

Thus the question on the tip of my tongue...is it beer (fab day for it), cider (once again fab day for it), white wine (not sure im feeling overly civilised today so unlikely) or g&t. I think g&t is a strong candidate. Tho the weather makes the other hard to pass up.....

A funny old quote ive heard before (and no, i will not be drink driving!!)

"Im sorry Occifer, I am not under the affluence of incohol, although some theople pink i am!!!"


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha yeah I love tha one :) 

I say beer!! g&t makes me cry hahahaha!!


----------



## Melainey

hehehe good to know :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







061.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Newbie32

This one is for Cossime...
 



Attached Files:







ecard cossime.png
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Melainey

Bahahahahahaha :rofl:

How lovely is this :) 

Before you were conceived I wanted you. Before you were born I loved you. Before you were here an hour I would die for you. This is the miracle of Mother's Love


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> As we can see i am now feeling EXTREMELY productive following my morning of meetings!!!!!

I'm writing my weekly report. I'm just wondering if I should put an entry in there for "Went to HR to complain about shabby treatment and beg for old job back".


----------



## Newbie32

lol!!! Most definitely!

If i had to do timesheets, i'd allocate a good hour today to tracking down funnies to post online to cheer up people i actually care about rather than doing work for an organisation that couldnt give a stuff about people.

(and then probably delete it!!!)


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: You guys :)

So I have read a little more about the success stories of Soy Iso :) Lots of people take them before bed so they don't get side effects so I think I may start them tonight (cd2/3) so that I hopefully don't get any :) I am so excited and I really hope that they get me a bfp :)


----------



## Newbie32

Good idea looneypip :) 

What on earth did we EVER do without Dr Google!!!!!

Everything crossed for you (legs included, im not sure dh's punishment is yet complete, we shall see what he cooks up on his new pan for dinner tonight before we pass additional judgement....)

PS, maybe my v chart was right, i seem to be developing wiatchbiatch cramps this afternoon....i think this is pretty normal for me around 9/10 dpo!


----------



## Newbie32

Couldnt resist one more for the day....

This ones for you number2!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







ecard no2.png
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Good idea looneypip :)
> 
> What on earth did we EVER do without Dr Google!!!!!
> 
> Everything crossed for you (legs included, im not sure dh's punishment is yet complete, we shall see what he cooks up on his new pan for dinner tonight before we pass additional judgement....)
> 
> PS, maybe my v chart was right, i seem to be developing wiatchbiatch cramps this afternoon....i think this is pretty normal for me around 9/10 dpo!

that's good for timing of BD, from memory, isn't it?


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Couldnt resist one more for the day....
> 
> This ones for you number2!!!!!

Bahaha - if only my old boss wasn't on my FB friends I would FB that. Love it.


----------



## number2woohoo

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Good idea looneypip :)
> 
> What on earth did we EVER do without Dr Google!!!!!
> 
> Everything crossed for you (legs included, im not sure dh's punishment is yet complete, we shall see what he cooks up on his new pan for dinner tonight before we pass additional judgement....)
> 
> PS, maybe my v chart was right, i seem to be developing wiatchbiatch cramps this afternoon....i think this is pretty normal for me around 9/10 dpo!
> 
> that's good for timing of BD, from memory, isn't it?Click to expand...

Creepy, that sounds like I have been sitting around memorising when you had sex. 

I haven't been, I have been doing other things too.


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Good idea looneypip :)
> 
> What on earth did we EVER do without Dr Google!!!!!
> 
> Everything crossed for you (legs included, im not sure dh's punishment is yet complete, we shall see what he cooks up on his new pan for dinner tonight before we pass additional judgement....)
> 
> PS, maybe my v chart was right, i seem to be developing wiatchbiatch cramps this afternoon....i think this is pretty normal for me around 9/10 dpo!
> 
> that's good for timing of BD, from memory, isn't it?Click to expand...

Indeed, indeed it would be (picture cath & kim voice, lookamee!)

Cept then to get af cramps would indicate the opposite!! If it turns out im wrong (99.99% sure im not) then i will slap myself on hand for the alcohol that i am very nearly about to consume! 

ALmost time to hit the frog and toad ladies


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Good idea looneypip :)
> 
> What on earth did we EVER do without Dr Google!!!!!
> 
> Everything crossed for you (legs included, im not sure dh's punishment is yet complete, we shall see what he cooks up on his new pan for dinner tonight before we pass additional judgement....)
> 
> PS, maybe my v chart was right, i seem to be developing wiatchbiatch cramps this afternoon....i think this is pretty normal for me around 9/10 dpo!
> 
> that's good for timing of BD, from memory, isn't it?Click to expand...
> 
> Creepy, that sounds like I have been sitting around memorising when you had sex.
> 
> I haven't been, I have been doing other things too.Click to expand...

BAHAHAHAHA

you crack me up!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Couldnt resist one more for the day....
> 
> This ones for you number2!!!!!
> 
> Bahaha - if only my old boss wasn't on my FB friends I would FB that. Love it.Click to expand...

Yeah - im not sure if 2mums is onto something withthis whole grouping of fb contacts - i cannot vent one iota of my frustrations on there because the silly geezer is an fb friend of mine!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Well have spent the past hour doing some school work so feeling a little less guilty for not being there today :) 

number2 and nana hopefully you are both duffered and therefore will not need to worry about work in 8-9 months for a while at least!

As for drinkies - I suggest cider - it is 28 degrees after all and I do likes a good cider!


----------



## cossime

Ong newbie I was farting while I read that!!!!lol!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Hhaha you ladies crack me up :rofl: You have a great memory Amanda :winkwink: hehehe 

Ohhhh no sexy time for DH still nanna :winkwink: hehehe I wish I could use that against DH but he loves when I don't want to have sex hahahahah That's what happens when you're a horn dog :rofl: 

Good on ya Angelcakes :) But you shouldn't feel guilty for being sick it is not your choice after all :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

Can't stop laughing! 

What does the soy iso do?


----------



## Melainey

They are generally used in people that don't O or have really long cycles due to pcos or otherwise :) I am gona use them cause I don't O every month :cry: And I think that this is why we haven't gotten duffers yet so I will try anything haha! And plus I really don't want to have to use drugs! I'm not a big drug fan and neither is Daniel and this is pretty much 'Natures clomid' :happydance: Check it out on Google :) 

And Yea :jo: What the hell would we do without DR Google! I wouldn't be able to diagnose myself with cancer every two weeks because of a headcold that I have that's what hehehehe :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mmm cloudy apple cider going down my sore throat very nicely on this warm spring afternoon!


----------



## Newbie32

And batter up.....:drunk:

(as in at the baseball, not into the deep fryer....)

What a glorious evening it is with a drink in thy hand!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Mmm cloudy apple cider going down my sore throat very nicely on this warm spring afternoon!

Pear for me!!!


----------



## Melainey

Batter up :rofl: I'm not a cider drinker.. However I wouldn't mind a few beveys myself ... Hmmmmm.... :winkwink:


----------



## Newbie32

Shoulda said it like...

Batterrrrrrrrrrrrup!!!

I feel better already!


----------



## Melainey

Nelly sings a song about that :rofl:

Just had a lovely shower it was sooooo nice I didn't want to get out :happydance: However, I had to use shampoo and conditioner as body wash as mine was packed away :rofl: Is that weird? Hahhahaha At least my pubes will be nice and Shiney hehehe :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahahahahaha

Oh looneypip, you funny girl!!


----------



## Melainey

Bahahahaha Looneypip I love it :rofl:

Are you all drinking alone? I wouldn't mind a drink I may just have to have one :haha: A red wine I think :)


----------



## Newbie32

Me and my puppies out the back (pic on fb, lovely night) whilst dh is slaving his ass in the kitchen, like a good biatch!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nice nana! Which company does pear? Mine is a five seeds


----------



## Melainey

Heheheh I found a couple beers in the fridge :winkwink: (Stinky TEDs but it will do :haha: ) 

:jo: hahahahahah GOOD, that is the way it should be hehehehe :haha: It isn't that warm over here but I may go out the front with the kitty cat! (she's evil but she loves me :haha: )


----------



## Newbie32

Bulmers :)

Yum. O.

Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

DH and I are drinking together - he has surgery tomorrow so making the most of it before then!


----------



## Newbie32

See now we are virtual drinking too!!! Hahahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Dh just excused himself from the kitchen and stole one of my ciders! Cheeky bas tard!!!!


----------



## Melainey

*cheers* :hugs

I Hope it is nothing serious Angelface and that he has a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

HOW DARE HE :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Cheers :drunk:

Ditto angelcakes!!


----------



## Melainey

:drunk: :flasher:


----------



## Newbie32

Ye olde flasher!!! Now the party's gettin started!! Hahahaha


----------



## Melainey

Hehehehehehe Wait tillI get the puppies out :winkwink: .....

Here it.... comes....

:holly: :holly: :flasher: :holly: haha

Why do you ladies have to live so far away :cry:


----------



## Newbie32

No looneypip, why do YOU live so far away! Move to Sydney!!


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Daniel has NEVER been outside of WA and he hates cities so would NEVER move to Sydney :Cry: Me on the other hand.... :winkwink: I am a city gal so I would love it haha


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey I love TEDs - I'm having one right now.
Cheers.
Got lots of nice cider flavours here. Rekorderlig and some other brand that escapes me.


----------



## Melainey

I'm a superdry fan :happydance: :drunk: 

Yeah I don't actually mind the berries one in the bulmers but could only drink one cause I find cider way too sweet :)


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Lainey I love TEDs - I'm having one right now.
> Cheers.
> Got lots of nice cider flavours here. Rekorderlig and some other brand that escapes me.

Yum, what's your addy!!!!

Edit: cheers :drunk:


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> :rofl: Daniel has NEVER been outside of WA and he hates cities so would NEVER move to Sydney :Cry: Me on the other hand.... :winkwink: I am a city gal so I would love it haha

Ummmm...hypnosis perhaps???:shrug:


----------



## Melainey

Bahahahahahahah He is too bloody strong minded for Hypnosis hahahaha (like myself :haha: ) Ah but I am sure I will get him on holidays at some stage :) And since so many of you are over there and I have never been I think we could all meet up for a gargle or two heheheheh :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Hey, is my ff stuff in my siggy saying 3dpo to you as well, or is it just being gay with me?


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Bahahahahahahah He is too bloody strong minded for Hypnosis hahahaha (like myself :haha: ) Ah but I am sure I will get him on holidays at some stage :) And since so many of you are over there and I have never been I think we could all meet up for a gargle or two heheheheh :rofl:

Sounds like a plan Stan

Something to do laineypoo

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Melainey

The little pink thing says 7DPO and your chart says 9??


----------



## Melainey

Most Definitely Nanna Jo :jo: :happydance: hehe I would love to actually travel Australia! Even when I was a backpacker I ended up staying in places for sooo long cause I tend to form bonds with people and then find it hard to leave hahaha Like you guys I suppose! Even if we decided not to TTC anymore I would not leave this page hahaha


----------



## Newbie32

So the mofo is just trying to play with my mind! Ease up ff, I'm on my second cider, you won't fool old :jo: yet!!!


----------



## Melainey

:haha: Bloody technology I say haha! 

Isit normal for cats to drool??? Haha Our cat (well DH's family cat, she is about 15 or so) she always drools on me when I pet her, is it because she loves me??? Haha Her name is Psycho (cause she was one when she was younger haha all the dogs were terified of her) she is so cute but evil at the same time haha!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LLPM - I know what you mean about high temps - mine was exactly that this morning hen I woke. tested and got 37.5. tested again and got 37.6 & my thermometer was beeping at me - like a warning beep! I'm coming down with something too. I just charted my tempp from 1am when I woke thru the night cos it seemed more on the mark. 

Number 2- loving your drinking schedule! You forgot to add in special occasions when you can drink what you want from 7am.....like christmas, birthdays, easter, first day of school holidays, last day of school holidays, any public holidays, any day before a public holiday, any day you haven't stopped for the night before, and saturday, any sunday, any wednesday (may need a mid-week pick-me-up) ooohhhh and it's always important to be able to choose one day per year as your designated drinking day (because there aren't enough!!!) hehehe

Smithy - oh my god! what a total bitch! I'm so glad that the teacher stood up for you! good on her! some people are so pathetic how they think they have the right to comment on other people's lives where they clearly don't have the correct info! Hope you're ok! Man - lucky BnB didn't sensor the C-Bomb! that's headed right her way from me! lol 

Jayney - thsat sucks people judge you for taking pride in your appearance. I don't really care much what people think of me, so don't go to a huge effort to dress up, but I don't judge others for doing that! Don't get me wrong, I dress up when I feel like it & I know what you mean about people looking at you in a different light.

2 mums - sorry bout your preggy friend. I know what you mean. Like we were saying yesterday, we are all human! I think once the initial shock wears off, you will feel more excited about having kids the same age!

Nana - so sorry about your stressful day! That's a horrible position to be in. I agree with the others in that you're not wrong in fighting for what is yours! My best advice is that at the end of the day, she is putting her career before you, so she couldn't expect you to step down for her. I believe that you should fight all the way if that's what you want, but if you decide not to, remember that you had already accepted that you were going to be made redundant & happy with that not so long ago, so while you changed your mind and went back for the job, there is also part of you that could get excited about a new adventure! I hope that has come out the right way, I'm just trying to say I think you should do whatever makes you happy & you are entitled to your job if that's what you want! xxxx

Laineybub - I'm so sorry about your fight with DH - I agree, he should have been trying to make sure you were ok & sucking it up for you! xoxoxox

Cossime - we are exactly the same this month! hope we don't see that witch on sat!!

Maddy - yay for seeing DH!!! and awesome about the timing!!

Number 2 - so sorry about your shitty boss, i really hope things improve for you!!

Rosie cheeks - you should defo come over here with us!!

Nana - stay away from the gins! You will be a blubbering mess by the time number 10 passes through yor lips after a bad day! lol



Hope you girls are all having a nice drink! I would have one with you, but I'm just not feeling like it... Got asthma and feel like it's turning into a yucky bug! But I'm here in spirit! I'ma carlton dry girl! :) I would say *cheers*, but it's un-Australian to do that without a drink in hand, so I will just stick to saying hi!!! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Move to the central coast ;) close to Sydney but still more dh's style! 

Yes, cats drool!


----------



## Newbie32

Omg, my cat Gussie totally does that!! It's quite gross....pours out of her mouth!!! It gets worse with age (kinda like old :jo: Bahahahahahaha)


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Hello pretty lady :) We have missed you all day ... Boo for no tbeing able to drink :hugs:

(I have Michael playing in the backround which is just sooooooooooooooo great, he really does cheer me up when nobody else can haha) 

Hahahahah I did NOT know that cats drooled cause none of mine have ever done it haha! She is sooo cute tho ! But it is yukky! :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Sqeeeeeegleeeeeee!!!!!

Lovely to see you gorgeous girl. And you are so sweet! 

I want to take this moment to start an intervention. 

We need you on fb! Even if only a special profile for us! Top girls NEEDS you.

Please say aye if you support my intervention ladies!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

funnily enough, i was just about to tell you that i might go mia for a while so i can create a FB..... i've started up a page for work (i work for my parents, so i'm really trying to get it out there, but only just started it) so i thought it would be easier for me to have one myself! hehe i was so excited to be able to be there with you girls when i decided!! haha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I just have one question.....when I make my name I want it to have my married name and my maiden name in brackets after it. Can I do this by editing it later, or do I make it my name when I sign up?!?!


----------



## Maddy40

Melainey said:


> Hehehehehehe Wait tillI get the puppies out :winkwink: .....
> 
> Here it.... comes....
> 
> :holly: :holly: :flasher: :holly: haha
> 
> Why do you ladies have to live so far away :cry:

I'm IN! :wine: :wine: :wine: :drunk:

On arvo shift tomorrow so don't have to be conscious until 2pm!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry ladies had a quick dinner break! ...and another cider :) DH is having a hernia op covered under workers comp - nothing major but as he has a physical job he will have few weeks off which overlap with school hols which is nice!

Lainey please move to syd!!!

Smithy cute family photo!



Hi shell! Lovely to see you on!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi Angel!!! :)

Maddy - bottoms up! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Yay squeegs!!

Dunno re names on fb...haven't changed mine yet! Only been three years....Erm...

Cheers maddy :drunk:

Xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Found a great bottle of $32 wine at BWS for $12 and since I'm not TTC this month, well, let's just say my v.large wine glass is FULL :)
Just talked to DH and he tried to rub it in about all the great food his Mum's cooking and how much wonderful tropical fruit he's been eating (our fruit trees are in season). I MAY have rubbed it in just a bit that I currently have alcohol and he doesn't....

Faint positive OPK tonight but FF says not to enter it on the chart until the two lines are the same "shade of grey". But looks like O is coming either CD13 or 14.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Cheers Maddy! 

Squiggly I'm pretty sure you can change your name anytime - I haven't changed one but my cousin changes hers almost daily!


----------



## Newbie32

Maddy40 said:


> Found a great bottle of $32 wine at BWS for $12 and since I'm not TTC this month, well, let's just say my v.large wine glass is FULL :)
> Just talked to DH and he tried to rub it in about all the great food his Mum's cooking and how much wonderful tropical fruit he's been eating (our fruit trees are in season). I MAY have rubbed it in just a bit that I currently have alcohol and he doesn't....
> 
> Faint positive OPK tonight but FF says not to enter it on the chart until the two lines are the same "shade of grey". But looks like O is coming either CD13 or 14.

I love a bargain! Go nuts maddy, enjoy your freedom, cos soon you'll be too busy baking!!

Lol re dh, I'm glad it's not too far off now till you can have another go and I reckon this will be your shot Hun xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ok I am officially on FB now... - it's not much yet, but I'm there! lol


----------



## Newbie32

Can't find you!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

.


----------



## number2woohoo

Squiggles that is grand - we were wishing for you only recently, out wish came true! Now can the same ppl that wished for that do te same that I win powerball because that's just what I need! :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

number2woohoo said:


> Squiggles that is grand - we were wishing for you only recently, out wish came true! Now can the same ppl that wished for that do te same that I win powerball because that's just what I need! :)

I wish wish wish for you to win powerball! :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Self portrait poser photo in bathers and big sunnies!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

added! Dawn is rosie....right?? if not, I just added one of your friends! lol


----------



## Newbie32

Lisa f, please invite Michelle to top girls!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Squiggles I can't find you either - my name is cathie thomas


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yes, please do!!! :) love your photos sash! I love the ones of you as a kid, you still look the same! obviously grown up a little... lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pauls_angel said:


> Squiggles I can't find you either - my name is cathie thomas

I wonder why...I must have acciently changed my settings so only friends can see me or something... i'll check


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> added! Dawn is rosie....right?? if not, I just added one of your friends! lol

Yep that's Rosiecheeks :)


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> yes, please do!!! :) love your photos sash! I love the ones of you as a kid, you still look the same! obviously grown up a little... lol

Hahahha I wish, I was cute then, and could pull off a fringe! 

Your wedding photos are stunning squeegs!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Angel you will find her in mine otherwise hun xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i just 'suggested' all the bnb friends to you, or to them or something


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, another late one tonight 2mums! Ps, you should move to syd too...

And you melbournians, I did it, so can you!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

no no no sydney for me! i'm an 45min/hour outside the city girl... lived an 40 min from san fran, 45 from LA, bout an hour from Brissy here, i'm good thanks! :haha: Plus i love it here, but would be nice to be close! Just made peanut butter cookies, with the fork cross and everything, so nice, and admittedly making me feel better :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Ok, I say Sydney, I mean anywhere near me!!! (I'm about 30 from city...full national park over valley over back fence :)

I just made triple choc chip cookies, house is totally smelling of chocolate!!

Might be bedtime!!
Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, holidays?? ;) xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I need sleep...now! I hope i don't stay up too late on FB. lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i would be so much fatter if i lived near you :rofl::rofl::munch::rofl::rofl:

nighty night!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Sash, now that I know you like how i met your mother, the other night when I was having my massive meltdown to hubby, he said "you know, when I get sad....I stop being sad....and I be awesome instead!" lol made me laugh between sobs


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm going to go to bed too girlies, otherwise I'll sit on here all night!!!

sweet dreams!! xxx


----------



## Newbie32

I love himym!!!

We can all be awesome together, because we are, wait for it....AWESOME!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Night night all,

Sleep tight xx

Don't let them bed bugs bite!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Woohoo for fb shell! You are stunning!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Night ladies! Yum to cookies 2mums and nana! Way jealous!


----------



## Melainey

YAYAYAYAYAAYAYAYYAY great that you are on FB Shell :) xxx

NIght night everyone xxx


----------



## lisamfr

Looks like I missed a great chat tonight the old gang back in action lol

Don't forget to remove your real name from the thread or you'll have heaps of pplp looking u up on fb ladies. 

Sweet dreams xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lisamfr said:


> Looks like I missed a great chat tonight the old gang back in action lol
> 
> Don't forget to remove your real name from the thread or you'll have heaps of pplp looking u up on fb ladies.
> 
> Sweet dreams xx

:dohh:Thanks for that, didn't even think!

Hehe Melainey I thought you'd like it!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Sash, now that I know you like how i met your mother, the other night when I was having my massive meltdown to hubby, he said "you know, when I get sad....I stop being sad....and I be awesome instead!" lol made me laugh between sobs

So I guess u don't want me to tell u who the "mother" is then :) lol


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Well girls last night in Poland. Had to tell my friend what is going on after I thought she was sleeping but noticed me checking my temps and not drinking like we usually do. AF due sat and while my head is very excited over my temps my heart is telling me not to cause it will all end in tears. Now for some TMI.... I am getting little twinges on my right side and i have noticed CM White creamy??? Is this good or bad sign?? I am using my phone so can't google this to see. 

Thank god it's Friday and back to reality tomorrow night. Hope u all have a wonderful day! Woohoo for the weekend


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Sash, now that I know you like how i met your mother, the other night when I was having my massive meltdown to hubby, he said "you know, when I get sad....I stop being sad....and I be awesome instead!" lol made me laugh between sobs

Lol. Love that show.


----------



## number2woohoo

kiwipauagirl said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Sash, now that I know you like how i met your mother, the other night when I was having my massive meltdown to hubby, he said "you know, when I get sad....I stop being sad....and I be awesome instead!" lol made me laugh between sobs
> 
> So I guess u don't want me to tell u who the "mother" is then :) lolClick to expand...

Oh you know who it is?????


----------



## Lisasmith

kiwipauagirl said:


> Well girls last night in Poland. Had to tell my friend what is going on after I thought she was sleeping but noticed me checking my temps and not drinking like we usually do. AF due sat and while my head is very excited over my temps my heart is telling me not to cause it will all end in tears. Now for some TMI.... I am getting little twinges on my right side and i have noticed CM White creamy??? Is this good or bad sign?? I am using my phone so can't google this to see.
> 
> Thank god it's Friday and back to reality tomorrow night. Hope u all have a wonderful day! Woohoo for the weekend

Could mean extra progesterone :D


----------



## Lisasmith

Whoever said my family pic was cute, thanks :) that was a few years ago but yep, they are cute (somewhat crazy) little people <3


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwipauagirl said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Sash, now that I know you like how i met your mother, the other night when I was having my massive meltdown to hubby, he said "you know, when I get sad....I stop being sad....and I be awesome instead!" lol made me laugh between sobs
> 
> So I guess u don't want me to tell u who the "mother" is then :) lolClick to expand...

you actually find out?? lol I was beginning to think that it would go on forever! we used to download it all, but dropped the ball with the last season, so i'm not even up to date atm :( what is the last season? i might d/l what we've missed today & have a marathon over the weekend!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

smithy - it is a cute pic! I thiought it was a bit old from their ages in your siggy. its a great shot tho!

kiwi - what did your friend say? Cossime & I are due sat also! 

number 2 - hehe epic show!


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> smithy - it is a cute pic! I thiought it was a bit old from their ages in your siggy. its a great shot tho!
> 
> kiwi - what did your friend say? Cossime & I are due sat also!
> 
> number 2 - hehe epic show!

Hehe thanks! I think that maybe that was before my little mans operation so, maybe 3 years old the pic is!


----------



## Newbie32

number2!!!

Holy temperature spikes!!!!! I think you're duff duff duff duffered!!!

I personally have recorded a cider spike today! hahahaha

Morning everyone! and Happy Friday!!!

XXX


----------



## Lisasmith

Af just got me!


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry to hear that smithy :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

wow...i didn't even see amanda's temp spike! thats awesome! 

cider spike...i like it. lol nana, did you say you use sperm friendly lube?? if you do, there is still a chance that some spermies might still be alive in there for your oral Ov too??

Lisa - so sorry! Hope youre ok hun!


----------



## Newbie32

Sure do squeegs re the lube, but i dont think ive had temps that high on either chart for long time - so am deffo blaming the cider!!!

Your chart looks duffers too hun!!! 

I reckon we are in for some BFP action on this thread really soon! Keep testing!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, probably is the cider, but doesn't mean you're not baking! hope you are!!! 

I tested again this morning. negative. Im due for af tomorrow & normally spot for anywhere from 1-4 days before and have nothing yet. don't feel her coming, but dont feel duffers. I just noticed that at some point FF changed my crosshairs to dotted... im half betting she changes my ov date to a bit later... if that happens, i've got no chance!


----------



## number2woohoo

If cider causes temp spikes I think we can safely call mine a beer spike. I was definitely feeling a bit sorry for myself and indulged in a couple.


----------



## Lisasmith

I cried for a moment then was relieved that i can start trying again in a few weeks. I knew it was a long shot after coming off the pill (even though i was only on it for a week, it whacked me out a bit)

Now we need some BFP's!!!

Does anyone else not spot before their af comes? Mine has always just been like HOLA! i'm here bitch, now go throw out your favourite undies!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> yeah, probably is the cider, but doesn't mean you're not baking! hope you are!!!
> 
> I tested again this morning. negative. Im due for af tomorrow & normally spot for anywhere from 1-4 days before and have nothing yet. don't feel her coming, but dont feel duffers. I just noticed that at some point FF changed my crosshairs to dotted... im half betting she changes my ov date to a bit later... if that happens, i've got no chance!

FF changed your ch because you entered watery cm - as soon as you enter fertile cm after o it dots your ch's :) So i dont think you will see the date change hun!

Thats great you dont feel her coming! That could be your first duffer symptom!!! Ive actually got no idea when to even expect her this cycle thanks to my bright double charting idea!! Having said that, if i didnt have both and had just gone off v, and stopped the o, then i would have gotten tres excited when it seemed she was a couple days late!!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> If cider causes temp spikes I think we can safely call mine a beer spike. I was definitely feeling a bit sorry for myself and indulged in a couple.

Hmmm...i wonder how many drinks it takes to affect ones chart...i say this cos we had a bbq on sunday and i had a few glasses of wine, and a cider or two then and i just checked my monday temps and they werent noticably higher? Are there any other days that you know you've had a few drinks to compare to number2?


----------



## Newbie32

Lisasmith said:


> I cried for a moment then was relieved that i can start trying again in a few weeks. I knew it was a long shot after coming off the pill (even though i was only on it for a week, it whacked me out a bit)
> 
> Now we need some BFP's!!!
> 
> Does anyone else not spot before their af comes? Mine has always just been like HOLA! i'm here bitch, now go throw out your favourite undies!

hey smithy, as we say, this could be day 1 of your pregnancy!!

I normally notice pink tinged cm just before she arrives...but only when i go looking for it!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> If cider causes temp spikes I think we can safely call mine a beer spike. I was definitely feeling a bit sorry for myself and indulged in a couple.
> 
> Hmmm...i wonder how many drinks it takes to affect ones chart...i say this cos we had a bbq on sunday and i had a few glasses of wine, and a cider or two then and i just checked my monday temps and they werent noticably higher? Are there any other days that you know you've had a few drinks to compare to number2?Click to expand...

I refuse to answer that on the grounds it may incriminate me.


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> If cider causes temp spikes I think we can safely call mine a beer spike. I was definitely feeling a bit sorry for myself and indulged in a couple.
> 
> Hmmm...i wonder how many drinks it takes to affect ones chart...i say this cos we had a bbq on sunday and i had a few glasses of wine, and a cider or two then and i just checked my monday temps and they werent noticably higher? Are there any other days that you know you've had a few drinks to compare to number2?Click to expand...
> 
> I refuse to answer that on the grounds it may incriminate me.Click to expand...

hahahahahaha!!!!!!! Well, you can yourself anyway!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisasmith said:


> I cried for a moment then was relieved that i can start trying again in a few weeks. I knew it was a long shot after coming off the pill (even though i was only on it for a week, it whacked me out a bit)
> 
> Now we need some BFP's!!!
> 
> Does anyone else not spot before their af comes? Mine has always just been like HOLA! i'm here bitch, now go throw out your favourite undies!

I would expect taking the pill for that week would definitely have screwed around with your cycle. I'm surprised you didn't have a sort of period when you stopped taking it. I think that's what usually happens. Hopefully it will be back to normal for this cycle. xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> If cider causes temp spikes I think we can safely call mine a beer spike. I was definitely feeling a bit sorry for myself and indulged in a couple.
> 
> Hmmm...i wonder how many drinks it takes to affect ones chart...i say this cos we had a bbq on sunday and i had a few glasses of wine, and a cider or two then and i just checked my monday temps and they werent noticably higher? Are there any other days that you know you've had a few drinks to compare to number2?Click to expand...
> 
> I refuse to answer that on the grounds it may incriminate me.Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahaha!!!!!!! Well, you can yourself anyway!!!!Click to expand...

Think it's safe to say I might have indulged last Friday - celebrating the weekend. The night before the last massive temp spike. 
Hard to say really because I have a really nasty cold and have had since Sunday - so maybe today's is because I don't feel crash hot.


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> I cried for a moment then was relieved that i can start trying again in a few weeks. I knew it was a long shot after coming off the pill (even though i was only on it for a week, it whacked me out a bit)
> 
> Now we need some BFP's!!!
> 
> Does anyone else not spot before their af comes? Mine has always just been like HOLA! i'm here bitch, now go throw out your favourite undies!
> 
> I would expect taking the pill for that week would definitely have screwed around with your cycle. I'm surprised you didn't have a sort of period when you stopped taking it. I think that's what usually happens. Hopefully it will be back to normal for this cycle. xoClick to expand...

I did have a withdrawl bleed. I started taking it during AF like you're supposed to then 6 days later DOH says "Hey, lets have another baby!) so i wasted $70 freaking dollars on the pill :dohh: 3 days later i had a 5 day withdrawl bleed then we started trying. I didnt have the usual amount of EWCM or anything like that and i have NEVER had a cycle over 28 days and this cycle was 30 days.

Oh well, I am excited for a whole month of temping and :sex: this month ;)

And i never complain about :sex: with this man 

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p285/lisasmith140483/daddy.jpg


----------



## Newbie32

lol! I may have to do another experiment......

(Does that sound like an excuse to drink????)

Now im going back through my charts wishing i'd noted when id been drinking so i could see!!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> I cried for a moment then was relieved that i can start trying again in a few weeks. I knew it was a long shot after coming off the pill (even though i was only on it for a week, it whacked me out a bit)
> 
> Now we need some BFP's!!!
> 
> Does anyone else not spot before their af comes? Mine has always just been like HOLA! i'm here bitch, now go throw out your favourite undies!
> 
> hey smithy, as we say, this could be day 1 of your pregnancy!!
> 
> I normally notice pink tinged cm just before she arrives...but only when i go looking for it!!!!Click to expand...

I sure hope so! I already love all you crazy girls


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

smithy, i'd like to see that silly bitch say something to him at daycare! lol

number 2 & newbie, cycle before this one, I got absolutely blotto the night before Ov and had a huge temp spike....then it stayed high & I realised it's just what I';m like after Ov. I have had days when I drink and it's low, or not drink and its high. There is no way to know how it afftects your temp... To be honest, I don't think it really does that much. I mean when you have a big night, you wake up feeling hot & bothered, but might not actually impact on BBT as much as we think??

Nana, thanks for shedding some light on my dotted crosshairs, really helpful as I didn't know when it happened. Really hoping im preggy, but im very doubtful. You know when people say when they are pregnant they 'just know' well I think it I can get as upset as i was the other night about not having a baby yet, I will surely not be preggo...


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah....looking back at my charts i cant see any consistency in temp spikes on days i know i had a few drinks, so it must be a bit random!!! Maybe i am getting sick as well tho, have had the worse runny nose and sneezes today!

I am positive it will be your turn soon gorgeous girl!

PS, to all the witches out there hanging around ready to drop in over the next week/month to the lovely ladies on this thread, i have a reminder for you. You're banned, barred, like Romeo was from Juliet. So dont you dare appear!

:af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af::af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af:


----------



## Newbie32

Sqeegs are you getting a triphasic message from ff?


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> smithy, i'd like to see that silly bitch say something to him at daycare! lol
> 
> number 2 & newbie, cycle before this one, I got absolutely blotto the night before Ov and had a huge temp spike....then it stayed high & I realised it's just what I';m like after Ov. I have had days when I drink and it's low, or not drink and its high. There is no way to know how it afftects your temp... To be honest, I don't think it really does that much. I mean when you have a big night, you wake up feeling hot & bothered, but might not actually impact on BBT as much as we think??
> 
> Nana, thanks for shedding some light on my dotted crosshairs, really helpful as I didn't know when it happened. Really hoping im preggy, but im very doubtful. You know when people say when they are pregnant they 'just know' well I think it I can get as upset as i was the other night about not having a baby yet, I will surely not be preggo...

HAHAHA! I know, right! he is fiercely protective too. He went on this massive rant at a lady who had the audacity to criticize my breastfeeding in public. I was about to go on my own rant when he got in first. Funniest thing ever


----------



## Abby27

Hello Ladies, im back from the trip...exhausted. I hate work trips that involve work dinner, work drinks, work breakfasts, work lunch....and in between listening to work crap. all in all im very happy to be home. 
ive started reading through the posts, goodness how long was i away for? 

someone mentioned cats drooling....this came up at one of the work meals....its means extreme excitment and happiness...like when a dog wags his tail etc. 

Have a super strange AF. it was only last night that i started to get usual cramp and bleed, the other days were so light...had me wondering if i even ovulated. 

any way i shall continue reading...did i miss any BFP while i was gone?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nansie-woo, I don't have VIP, so it's not telling me. but it told me last month, and this month looks even more triphasic to me, so I would say that i would be getting a message. Maybe I should stop being such a tight ass! lol is the FB thing still offering it cheap? Now I want to know cos I want it to tell me my stats, but I don't wanna pay for it if I'm going to be preggy. lol 

Smithy, its nice that he jumps to your defence. My DH would do the same if someone criticized me about something like that!

Abby - No BFPs. you've missed a few people being struck down by the dreaded witch, and if you stayed away any longer, you would have missed the beating Nana is about to give to the witch! lol


----------



## Abby27

that evil witch! well this is the month then!


----------



## Newbie32

ahhah, yeah i reckon it would be tho!! Certainly looks it to me!

You're so funny squigleypants :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I've decided to take the day off work today. Feeling yuk. Not too bad, butlike I will go downhill fast if I don't rest up......so I'm going to go make some avocado on toast for breakfast! yum!


----------



## Newbie32

YUM!

Bring some to me please. I have hunger.

I have just realised that i am either 8 or 10 dpo and i havent even though once about poas. Clearly I am coming down with something.

XX


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> YUM!
> 
> Bring some to me please. I have hunger.
> 
> I have just realised that i am either 8 or 10 dpo and i havent even though once about poas. Clearly I am coming down with something.
> 
> XX

 Clearly!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies!! I'm just finishing up work and exhausted!! Today was entirely too long!!! 

Smithy- sorry the witch got you!! :(

Nana :jo: are you feeling ok?? Maybe you suffer from duffer brain and that's why you don't have the urge to :test:?!?!?!

Mum2- hope you feel better soon!!!

Hope you lovelies have a great day!! Ps- ready to see some :bfp:s in here!!


----------



## Newbie32

Hey rosiecheeks :) :jo: missed you!!

And me thinks not, not a single symptom of anything other than AF!!!

(Clearly she isnt afraid of a cane waving old :jo:!!!)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey miss rosie!! :)

Sash, I was a bit the same this month....thought I'd put off testing and by the time I caved I didn't even realise I was already 12dpo!


----------



## cossime

Helllllloooooo ladies! Squiggles I think your the only one left to test!!!! Sadly, I think AF is on her way :cry:
I had no more cramps/pain last night or pink stuff on the toilet paper BUT this mornign a noticed a brown spot on my undies :( No goo just a spot so I suspect she will arrive tomorrow when she is due...Only difference fro other months is that I normally get brown goo before 'flow'. Atm there is nothing? Temp dropped drastically this morning so I suspect I'm out. 
So I join you girls-this month there will be BFP!!! Squiggles are you the only one left this week to test??????
There needs to be a 'like' button to click after reading your posts! As shit as I feel today (like curling up and crying in a corner), your girls somehow make me smile aka laugh aka want to pee myself aka fart;) :rofl:

So I say to you all a BIG THANK YOU! You are making this shit situation bareable to deal with at work :flower:

I haoping this rain/wind and possible thunder and hail will f-off today/tonight in Melbourne as I'm off to the footy (Go Hawks!!!) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm sick of this AF nonsense. Beat the shit out of her :jo:!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hugs Cossi! :witch: sucks!! Boooooo!

Also, Nana didn't test yet!! Fx'd for you, her, squigs, and number2!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

AF is beating the crap out of me already :( She has only been here for a few hours.

I'm going to pop some pills and curl up on the couch and feel sorry for myself


----------



## Newbie32

Oh girls....seems i havent beat the witch hard enough!

Yeah number2 and i have been told by ff that our testing date is the 13th September (well this is if the biatch doesnt strike me down on the 11th which is v date...

We have vowed we will poas together (well not into the same toilet...but you know what i mean...)

Number 2- when do you want to start? Im not really fussed this month!


----------



## Newbie32

cossime said:


> Helllllloooooo ladies! Squiggles I think your the only one left to test!!!! Sadly, I think AF is on her way :cry:
> I had no more cramps/pain last night or pink stuff on the toilet paper BUT this mornign a noticed a brown spot on my undies :( No goo just a spot so I suspect she will arrive tomorrow when she is due...Only difference fro other months is that I normally get brown goo before 'flow'. Atm there is nothing? Temp dropped drastically this morning so I suspect I'm out.
> So I join you girls-this month there will be BFP!!! Squiggles are you the only one left this week to test??????
> There needs to be a 'like' button to click after reading your posts! As shit as I feel today (like curling up and crying in a corner), your girls somehow make me smile aka laugh aka want to pee myself aka fart;) :rofl:
> 
> So I say to you all a BIG THANK YOU! You are making this shit situation bareable to deal with at work :flower:
> 
> I haoping this rain/wind and possible thunder and hail will f-off today/tonight in Melbourne as I'm off to the footy (Go Hawks!!!) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

BOOOOOOOOO to the biatchwiatch!!!!

Fart her away ...hehehehe


----------



## Abby27

Cossime....a hawks fan huh! Buddy Franklin has two of the same breed of dog that i do. I met him once....bigger than he seems on tv...if you can believe that!

im sorry about the witch. 

i have to do a long run, very early tomorrow morning with my training squad....i dont see a way out of it, but with AF in town, and being tired from my trip i just want to sleep in.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh i just remembered that LLPM will be testing soon too...hope you are having a good week lucy!!

I think Lisa F is a hawks fan too...

Oh and abby - one word will get you out of it - gastro!!!!!


----------



## cossime

Abby27 said:


> Cossime....a hawks fan huh! Buddy Franklin has two of the same breed of dog that i do. I met him once....bigger than he seems on tv...if you can believe that!
> 
> im sorry about the witch.
> 
> i have to do a long run, very early tomorrow morning with my training squad....i dont see a way out of it, but with AF in town, and being tired from my trip i just want to sleep in.

WOW!You met him? Always wondered if he is as arrogant as he seems?? What doss do you guys have? Me, I am a number 6 fan (Josh Gibson!) Hopefully he will ease some of the sadness I'm feeling ;)

The witch is a bitch BUT at least tomorrow will probably be cycle day 1 for me which means OPK testing from the 21st! I might not have sex as much this time round. Clearly 7 nights in a row did NOT work (poor little spermies must have been to exhausted to penetrate my egg :dohh:!)

Newbie, number 2 and Quigley: PLEASE GIVE US A :bfp: !!!! We need our faith restored!!!!!


----------



## Abby27

im the same Cossime, we BD 10 or something days...i might try and concentrate more on ov days. will use the cheap O sticks till positive then switch to clear blue. I find i get SUPER stressed around Ov time...like im going to miss it, or not be able to entice DH in such a way that isnt im Ovulating lets go. The i get all f**ked up in the head about it...one time i got so mad cause we didnt BD one morning (DH didnt know i thought i was Ovulating and didnt know why i was being such a bitch). turns out i ovulated much later any way, so all that stress for nothing. 
I find the stressing for Ovulating much worse than every thing else. (well...apart from the string of BFN).

I was staying in the same hotel as the hawks, and the lift doors open and there was Buddy Franklin, im pretty short, but DH is very tall and Buddy towered over him. absolute WALL of a man. didnt really get to talk....he wasnt wearing shoes though. 

im a cats fan! so in 2008 Cossime we wouldve had some words! hahahahahha


----------



## Newbie32

Have you girls heard of SMEP (Sperm meets the egg plan) ?

You bd every two days from cd 10 (though i start cd 8 cos i o quite early) and then when you get a pos opk you bd that day and two more days, skip one, then do one more for good measure? 

If you google it it has worked for quite a few!!!

Obviously hasnt worked for me yet tho!!!!! and this last month was shite for me cos dh had to go away, but it will be my plan again for next cycle!


----------



## Abby27

Yes i had just read about SMEP...so that is on the cards this cycle. Plus acupuncture, no more cola drinks (BOOO), pre seed (i like it)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I tried SMEP last time, but cos I thought I O'd so much earlier, I kinda dropped th ball a bit. I will be trying again this time. I find for me the easiest way to get it done is to tell DH my plan of how much id like to do it, then he doesn't say no... I don't like trying to get him to the bedroom cos I take it so personally if he says no and then I get upset cos I thnk it's time to DTD. I can't wait til all this ttc stuff is over so we can just start to BD when we both want to and not have t plan it...


----------



## Rosie_PA

I agree mum2- planning it is so stressful!! DH coaches rowing for a college team so he leaves every morning at 4:30 ish and since I work until 9pm he is always asleep when I get home so I set my alarm for 4am when we need to BD. one the morning after o last month I woke up right before my alarm and thought DH left already (he was in the bathroom) and nearly had a panic attack/melt down that we were going to miss a fertile day....it wasn't pretty....:nope:


----------



## cossime

Newbie32 said:


> Have you girls heard of SMEP (Sperm meets the egg plan) ?
> 
> You bd every two days from cd 10 (though i start cd 8 cos i o quite early) and then when you get a pos opk you bd that day and two more days, skip one, then do one more for good measure?
> 
> If you google it it has worked for quite a few!!!
> 
> Obviously hasnt worked for me yet tho!!!!! and this last month was shite for me cos dh had to go away, but it will be my plan again for next cycle!

DOING IT!! Just googled it and took notes!:happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Rosie_PA said:


> I agree mum2- planning it is so stressful!! DH coaches rowing for a college team so he leaves every morning at 4:30 ish and since I work until 9pm he is always asleep when I get home so I set my alarm for 4am when we need to BD. one the morning after o last month I woke up right before my alarm and thought DH left already (he was in the bathroom) and nearly had a panic attack/melt down that we were going to miss a fertile day....it wasn't pretty....:nope:

Yeah, every dAY I think this will be our last chance. Last time he got home from being away at like 11.30pm or something, I still coaxed him into it, even though he was really not keen...he only did it cos I told him I thought we had to or would miss Ov. And lucky we did, cos thats our only chance this month!


Has anyone watched upp all night? I'm watching it atm while I wait for how i met your moter to D/L...its so funny!:haha:


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been MIA, thankfully feeling a bit better today! :) slept a bit better too. Still sniffly and have a sore throat but don't feel like my heads going to explode!! :) 

Well I made it to 11dpo!!!! Longest LP since we started TTC, don't really feel like AF is coming but I know it could just be that the vitex has delayed it! Either way I'm happy it's longer...I know my chances of conceiving are better when my LP is longer! :) don't have any tests at home, ordered some yesterday but they won't be here til Monday at the earliest, and I don't really have the desire to test even though I'm technically late! 

Haven't had chance to read all the posts (too many to catch up on & a fuzzy head!!)
Sorry to all those who have been caught by the witch!!

I had a very unlike me moment today! I had to go and vote and do a bit of shopping, I'm tired and had grumpy kids & forgot my pram meaning I had to carry my 12.5kg 18month old around!! After I did the shopping I got back to my car to find some idiot had left their trolley right behind my car! I know its not a big deal but the trolley bay was 10steps away...I just lost it (just yelling "man there's some freakin idiots in the world...why do people have to be so inconsiderate?!" lol!) There was a guy who obviously saw my distress and came to help me wrestle the two kids and two trolleys I was dealing with. It's so unlike me to get stressed like that! Haha...thank goodness for nice men who know when to help a girl out! :)

Hope you're all having a lovely day!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LLPM said:


> Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been MIA, thankfully feeling a bit better today! :) slept a bit better too. Still sniffly and have a sore throat but don't feel like my heads going to explode!! :)
> 
> Well I made it to 11dpo!!!! Longest LP since we started TTC, don't really feel like AF is coming but I know it could just be that the vitex has delayed it! Either way I'm happy it's longer...I know my chances of conceiving are better when my LP is longer! :) don't have any tests at home, ordered some yesterday but they won't be here til Monday at the earliest, and I don't really have the desire to test even though I'm technically late!
> 
> Haven't had chance to read all the posts (too many to catch up on & a fuzzy head!!)
> Sorry to all those who have been caught by the witch!!
> 
> I had a very unlike me moment today! I had to go and vote and do a bit of shopping, I'm tired and had grumpy kids & forgot my pram meaning I had to carry my 12.5kg 18month old around!! After I did the shopping I got back to my car to find some idiot had left their trolley right behind my car! I know its not a big deal but the trolley bay was 10steps away...I just lost it (just yelling "man there's some freakin idiots in the world...why do people have to be so inconsiderate?!" lol!) There was a guy who obviously saw my distress and came to help me wrestle the two kids and two trolleys I was dealing with. It's so unlike me to get stressed like that! Haha...thank goodness for nice men who know when to help a girl out! :)
> 
> Hope you're all having a lovely day!

sorry you had a stressful morning! I know what you mean, it's strange when you are out of character! it restores a bit of faith when people do nice things and help you out!


----------



## Abby27

llpm im glad you had a nice man to help you out...i hate inconsiderate idiots like that. 
Also...YAAY for vitex! i think its fixed my LP to! 

Ive spoken to DH about what the best method of getting the required amount of BD in. when there is no BD pressure its great, but as soon as i know it has to happen* now* i seem to get all stressy. got to work out a plan for that. last month i just said to him that this was the week we would just be DTD as much as we can....i thought that would solve my problem....then when i didnt get a positive on the OPK i got a little insane. All that wasted sperm...which is a terrible way to look at it. 

We still managed to get a lot of BD in, but i dont think we really had a good time towards the end there.


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Oh girls....seems i havent beat the witch hard enough!
> 
> Yeah number2 and i have been told by ff that our testing date is the 13th September (well this is if the biatch doesnt strike me down on the 11th which is v date...
> 
> We have vowed we will poas together (well not into the same toilet...but you know what i mean...)
> 
> Number 2- when do you want to start? Im not really fussed this month!

What, we're not doing it in the same toilet, at the same time?
Disappointing!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh girls....seems i havent beat the witch hard enough!
> 
> Yeah number2 and i have been told by ff that our testing date is the 13th September (well this is if the biatch doesnt strike me down on the 11th which is v date...
> 
> We have vowed we will poas together (well not into the same toilet...but you know what i mean...)
> 
> Number 2- when do you want to start? Im not really fussed this month!
> 
> What, we're not doing it in the same toilet, at the same time?
> Disappointing!Click to expand...

hahahaha


----------



## Rosie_PA

Alright lovelies, off to bed to dream of :bfp:s, or hard cider, or both....hehehe hope everyone has a great day!! Xx :flower:


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> llpm im glad you had a nice man to help you out...i hate inconsiderate idiots like that.
> Also...YAAY for vitex! i think its fixed my LP to!
> 
> Ive spoken to DH about what the best method of getting the required amount of BD in. when there is no BD pressure its great, but as soon as i know it has to happen* now* i seem to get all stressy. got to work out a plan for that. last month i just said to him that this was the week we would just be DTD as much as we can....i thought that would solve my problem....then when i didnt get a positive on the OPK i got a little insane. All that wasted sperm...which is a terrible way to look at it.
> 
> We still managed to get a lot of BD in, but i dont think we really had a good time towards the end there.

Yep the pressure got to us this month too, stopped being fun. I was right in the midst of it one night and all I could think was "hurry up... oh shit, don't think that, don't forget 2mums said it was important to have the orgasm... yeah as if that's happening now" - it was certainly a rather off putting commentary running through my head.


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been MIA, thankfully feeling a bit better today! :) slept a bit better too. Still sniffly and have a sore throat but don't feel like my heads going to explode!! :)
> 
> Well I made it to 11dpo!!!! Longest LP since we started TTC, don't really feel like AF is coming but I know it could just be that the vitex has delayed it! Either way I'm happy it's longer...I know my chances of conceiving are better when my LP is longer! :) don't have any tests at home, ordered some yesterday but they won't be here til Monday at the earliest, and I don't really have the desire to test even though I'm technically late!
> 
> Haven't had chance to read all the posts (too many to catch up on & a fuzzy head!!)
> Sorry to all those who have been caught by the witch!!
> 
> I had a very unlike me moment today! I had to go and vote and do a bit of shopping, I'm tired and had grumpy kids & forgot my pram meaning I had to carry my 12.5kg 18month old around!! After I did the shopping I got back to my car to find some idiot had left their trolley right behind my car! I know its not a big deal but the trolley bay was 10steps away...I just lost it (just yelling "man there's some freakin idiots in the world...why do people have to be so inconsiderate?!" lol!) There was a guy who obviously saw my distress and came to help me wrestle the two kids and two trolleys I was dealing with. It's so unlike me to get stressed like that! Haha...thank goodness for nice men who know when to help a girl out! :)
> 
> Hope you're all having a lovely day!

Hugs lovey, do not know how you managed to carry an 18 month around! They are HEAVY!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

NUmber 2 - I'm HEARING YOU!!!!!! 

night rosie cheeks!


----------



## Abby27

and ive heard that if you arent relaxed you can delay your ov, or prevent the whole thing from happening. the thing is it takes so much prep work....temping, opk testing, then when you are good to go, when the moment is right, you cant help but carry all that stuff in your head.


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh girls....seems i havent beat the witch hard enough!
> 
> Yeah number2 and i have been told by ff that our testing date is the 13th September (well this is if the biatch doesnt strike me down on the 11th which is v date...
> 
> We have vowed we will poas together (well not into the same toilet...but you know what i mean...)
> 
> Number 2- when do you want to start? Im not really fussed this month!
> 
> What, we're not doing it in the same toilet, at the same time?
> Disappointing!Click to expand...

bahahahahaha!!

I spose we could synchronise our watches? ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Night sweet cheeks!!! xxx

lol number2, surely we hsve all been there? Otherwise only you, me and squeegs have...hahahahaha

Ive actually had enough of working this week! My colleague, the lazy, whinging job stealing one, isnt here today as she wanted to travel to singaopre in certain clothing which she deemed to not be appropriate to wear in the office on casual fridays (anyone familiar with flash dance pants by lj?) Anyway, because of that, she couldnt come in before her flight! [sidebar - gtfohwtb] So anyways, after the dramas yesterday im not really in the mood for any more spreadsheets this week!

On the up side, i do have late lunchbreak today at 3pm, as i have my personal training sessions on fridays. Its not bad that i made sure that my trainer was extraordinarily attractive is it? Gotta keep motivated to keep going to the gym after all!! Surely a girl is entitled to a little bit of eye candy on a friday afternoon!!!

EDIT: If i ever do my hair on a friday (i have really long thick hair which generally spends its time in a pony or a bun, but every now and then i dry and straighten it) anyways, whenever that happens on a friday dh is always like 'ah, sprucing yourself up for the trainer again are you' 

bahahahahaha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh girls....seems i havent beat the witch hard enough!
> 
> Yeah number2 and i have been told by ff that our testing date is the 13th September (well this is if the biatch doesnt strike me down on the 11th which is v date...
> 
> We have vowed we will poas together (well not into the same toilet...but you know what i mean...)
> 
> Number 2- when do you want to start? Im not really fussed this month!
> 
> What, we're not doing it in the same toilet, at the same time?
> Disappointing!Click to expand...
> 
> bahahahahaha!!
> 
> I spose we could synchronise our watches? ;)Click to expand...

sounds lik you two need to meet up for that beer. how sweet to get your BFPs together in a pub toilets! then you can order eachother a fire engine!

stupid question...where do i find the top girls group on FB?


----------



## Newbie32

LLPM said:


> Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been MIA, thankfully feeling a bit better today! :) slept a bit better too. Still sniffly and have a sore throat but don't feel like my heads going to explode!! :)
> 
> Well I made it to 11dpo!!!! Longest LP since we started TTC, don't really feel like AF is coming but I know it could just be that the vitex has delayed it! Either way I'm happy it's longer...I know my chances of conceiving are better when my LP is longer! :) don't have any tests at home, ordered some yesterday but they won't be here til Monday at the earliest, and I don't really have the desire to test even though I'm technically late!
> 
> Haven't had chance to read all the posts (too many to catch up on & a fuzzy head!!)
> Sorry to all those who have been caught by the witch!!
> 
> I had a very unlike me moment today! I had to go and vote and do a bit of shopping, I'm tired and had grumpy kids & forgot my pram meaning I had to carry my 12.5kg 18month old around!! After I did the shopping I got back to my car to find some idiot had left their trolley right behind my car! I know its not a big deal but the trolley bay was 10steps away...I just lost it (just yelling "man there's some freakin idiots in the world...why do people have to be so inconsiderate?!" lol!) There was a guy who obviously saw my distress and came to help me wrestle the two kids and two trolleys I was dealing with. It's so unlike me to get stressed like that! Haha...thank goodness for nice men who know when to help a girl out! :)
> 
> Hope you're all having a lovely day!


Oh your poor thing - but YAY for being late/lp extended!!! This could be your bfp month lucy...


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh girls....seems i havent beat the witch hard enough!
> 
> Yeah number2 and i have been told by ff that our testing date is the 13th September (well this is if the biatch doesnt strike me down on the 11th which is v date...
> 
> We have vowed we will poas together (well not into the same toilet...but you know what i mean...)
> 
> Number 2- when do you want to start? Im not really fussed this month!
> 
> What, we're not doing it in the same toilet, at the same time?
> Disappointing!Click to expand...
> 
> bahahahahaha!!
> 
> I spose we could synchronise our watches? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> sounds lik you two need to meet up for that beer. how sweet to get your BFPs together in a pub toilets! then you can order eachother a fire engine!
> 
> stupid question...where do i find the top girls group on FB?Click to expand...

lol squeegs!

Do you have a 'groups' heading on the left hand side menu?


----------



## Newbie32

Can i just say, was doing a little chart stalking on ff when i should have been working through lunchtime....i searched for:

-Short Cycle
-Implantation dip (who knows if this is really true, but theres a dip there right?)
-Triphasic (on the chance i have two more high temps)

Whats the result? 

8% Ovulatory
91% Pregnancy

Far out how ripped off to have both of those and end up in the minority!!!!!!

I think Karma might think i dont deserve a BFP this month cos i've been such a bitch, my badge has been out WAY too much!!!! Karma might teach me a lesson!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yes - thanks! i knew it would be easy lol


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> sounds lik you two need to meet up for that beer. how sweet to get your BFPs together in a pub toilets! then you can order eachother a fire engine!

OMG how romantic!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lol...yeah, I'm a softie at heart....it got me teary! lol

Nanaa, don't be playing the karma game! you WILL be preggy soon if you're not already....plus....it took a few weeks, but all of us on here have showed that it's only human to have a bitch badge! I myself use mine often! xxxx


----------



## Abby27

For Cossime....and anyone else who is a hawks fan, a buddy franklin fan...or just likes seeing men be loving pet owners
https://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=...187&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:0,i:159


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> lol...yeah, I'm a softie at heart....it got me teary! lol
> 
> Nanaa, don't be playing the karma game! you WILL be preggy soon if you're not already....plus....it took a few weeks, but all of us on here have showed that it's only human to have a bitch badge! I myself use mine often! xxxx

lol!!!

Back from the gym, would have been a good training session except for the fact that i think i have scratched my left eyeball and all day today it has been watering like a leaking tap...its driving me insane!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Afternoon ladies! Had such a giggle reading up today!

Been busy shopping today and cleaning! Temp dropped today so I think the witch is coming for me! Very wierd after I just O'd but i think moving has this month out of whack! Just looking forward to starting again next month being a lot more settled!

Keep up the great posts my lovely ladies! Hope you all have a brilliant weekend!!!

Love to you all and FX'd for some bfp's by Monday!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Newbie32

SJayne22 said:


> Afternoon ladies! Had such a giggle reading up today!
> 
> Been busy shopping today and cleaning! Temp dropped today so I think the witch is coming for me! Very wierd after I just O'd but i think moving has this month out of whack! Just looking forward to starting again next month being a lot more settled!
> 
> Keep up the great posts my lovely ladies! Hope you all have a brilliant weekend!!!
> 
> Love to you all and FX'd for some bfp's by Monday!!
> 
> Xxxxx

I think you will find that your temp will bounce back up again for you tomorrow hun! Some sort of a fall back rise i would imagine!

Have a lovely weekend, is so nice have you back on here!


XX


----------



## Maddy40

GO HAWKS!!!! BUDDY!!! Piss poor effort that i have to be at work during the game :(

Big temp jump this morning that might indicate I O'd overnight? Which is interesting because I only got the faintest line on the OPK at 7pm last night. Of course by 11am this morning it was OPK+ but don't they say O occurs the same time as temp jump? 

Can't read too much tonight, have someone sitting behind me at work that can see my screen and noone here knows we're TTC.

Have a good one, chat later! Maddyxxx


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :) 

Was very busy today and didn't have time to pop on (lots of cleaning :) ) 

Sorry to those the bitch got :( 

Really hoping for some BFP's there are some lovely temp spikes :happydance:

Took my soy iso last night so here is hoping that this is our month :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, Lainey! I really hope this month is your month :)


----------



## Lisasmith

And where did you buy the soy iso? I have a friend that wants to try it


----------



## Melainey

Thank you Smithy :) I hope it is yours too :hugs: 

I got it online cause nowehere in Australia sells it :) I got it on www.iherb.com <3


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks chicken :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Are you not worried that there's a reason it isn't sold here? Like it might not be totally safe? Surely if it was, it'd be available?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all - sorry have been Mia today! 

My class were so naughty today - they are all exhausted as we have had swim school every morning this week and the wind sends them nuts! At least it is Friday! Maybe more cider consumed tonight though!

Paul had his surgery this afternoon too - all went well - am keeping him company at Norwest private hospital ATM. He is staying in overnight though but should be home tomorrow morning :)

Def loads of bfps in the making!!! Nana, number2, squiggle and loop at least! Please all poas tomorrow I cant wait!

Anyway best get back to the boy - will jump on again later when I get home xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ps nana and number2 I'm coming to the poas party - I'll be like the 'control' test in a science experiment!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel - glad the op went ok hun xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good evbening! 

Jayney - I would say you will get another rise tomorrow. If you compare it to last months, you had a pretty similar pattern, just not as dramatic as this time, so you probably thought nothing of it. It is still above your coverline too, so I'd say AF is staying away for a little while yet. 

Maddy - does look like Ov to me. Your temp rises AFTER ov. not sure exactly how long after. but the positive OPKs indicate that your egg will release any time 12-48 hours lates...everyone is different, so it could be that you got your LH surge and Ov'd straight away and just because of the timing of your testing, didn't see the surge until Ov had alreay occurred?? I suppose it is possible, cos while it may seem like it, we don't all poas 24 hours a day! lol

nana - scratched eye - ouch! hope you're ok!

angel - glad your DH is ok! and it's always good to have a control in an experiment, so you will have to be a part of that!! hehe

Melainey - hi miss! excited for you this month with soy! even if you don't get duffered (which you totally will!!!) hopefully it will bring Ov forward a fair bit and make your cycle shorter!!

Smithy - hi!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Hi :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey girls...I just have one quick question about facebook/.....when I'm on my home page, it pops up with what you girls write on the top girls page. Jusst wondering if I can see that because I am part of the group, or if it is actually something friends can view when we update??


----------



## LLPM

Evening! Angel glad your DH is ok...I missed why he was having an op?! Hope he recovers quickly! 

Squigley, I was wondering the same thing, but I think as its a private group people shouldn't be able to see it or view the page?!


----------



## Newbie32

Only us members can see xx

Eye is bad, need to sleep and keep it shut i think, sorry for being a stranger xxx


----------



## Melainey

Sorry about your eye :jo: I didn't know my fart would smell so bad :winkwink: heheheh 

Amanda - No not worried, did heaps of research and is only bad if you take too much of it ! And it;s just menopause meds that it is anyway :rofl: They sell something similar her but it is just not as high a dose that is needed :) Hopefully it will help because I really can't stand another bloody year of TTC :rofl: P.s Harrison is too cute :happydance:

Angel - so glad DH is doing good :) :hugs: You go look after you man :hugs:

Squigleybum -Only we can see it hehehe xxx 

Hello all you other beautiful ladies :) xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all - finally home but am exhausted so am heading to bed!

Nana I hope your eye is much better tomorrow!

Loop am looking forward to meeting in person tomorrow! DHs surgery was to repair a hernia from lifting at work.

Lainey yay for iso! Hope it does the trick and that you're duffers in no time!

Shell your fb home page is just your window into all the groups and friends you have - your wall (now called your timeline profile) is what your friends see :)

Hi to everyone else too!

Night! X


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Girls,

Hope your all having a good night. Not much going on here just watching the footy & hoping Hawks win!!

Regards the fb page its private only the members (us) in the group can view or read messages so it safe.


----------



## number2woohoo

Re FB: do you mean it shows up in your news feed? That is something only you see. The posts in the group are set to secret so nobody can even tell you are a member. It'll how up in your news feed. So will things your friends post - but I can't see what your friends post either, unless I'm also friends with them. Make sense?


----------



## lisamfr

Yes, woohoo correct. It shows up in your news feed. BUT only you can see/read it. If u jump on someone else pages that is a friend & try to view it you won't b able to see it. I set it all to secret so no one can even tell ur a member I have to invite you.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hoping for a lot of bfps this month from you lot!!!! :) 
top page def private, bc im not in it, i cant see a thing :( 
melainey- i think you'll be right with soy, i looked into it too, they dont sell clomid readily over here either :( i should stock up when i'm in the states then sell it wholesale over here :rofl:
lucy- cutest pics on facey, love your girls they are too gorgeous!
angel- glad to hear everything with DH went smoothly, give him our best, and hope you have a relaxing night!! 
:jo: hope your eye feels better tomorrow!!! 
been out, now watching nrl finals, exciting game thus far!


----------



## Melainey

2mums WHY ARE YOU NOT IN TOP GIRLS???? 

And I think you should hahaha!! You would make a killing with it haha! I was reading one post the other day and there were so many bfp's with people who used it for the first time :) So I am REALLY HOPING :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yep, sure does make sense. Thanks! I figured that's how it would be. I'm not so worried, but I know some people don't want others knowing about ttc (not that I would ever advertise that sort of info on fb anyway) I just thought it was a bit of an oversight that nobody noticed people can see. Lol silly me!

Off to bed now. No sign of AF yet. I do have sore boobs, and this is the third cycle it's happened to me, so it's not common, but it's not a symptom of preg either... I'm glad now to be charting do I can compare how far before AF it happens... I think it's usually about a week after ov but goes away before AF. So it's different to be the day before AF. 

I suddenly realized today that I have changed the way I go about the tww. At the beginning I used to get hopeful each month. Now, I'm not even excited... Just waiting for a quick, painless outcome... 

Anyway, I'll stop crapping on and go to bed

Good night lovelies. Hoping for beautifully high temps from everyone and some bfps over the weekend! 

Xxxx


----------



## lisamfr

Wooopppss she is now Melainey!
:)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> 2mums WHY ARE YOU NOT IN TOP GIRLS????
> 
> And I think you should hahaha!! You would make a killing with it haha! I was reading one post the other day and there were so many bfp's with people who used it for the first time :) So I am REALLY HOPING :happydance:

Yeah, I read 75% fall first time! So many success stories!


----------



## Melainey

Yay there ya go 2mums :)

I know Squiggles :) And I read it moved to 77% :) I am not getting my hopes up but Hopefully being in a less stressfull enviornment will help too :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Morning girls xx

Eye still not good...almost swollen shut from watering all day yesterday I think! Might have to be a quiet one keeping it closed today :( boring!!!

Ps, seems that alcohol only affects my vagina, not my mouth!!! Made me think, you knw how they say sleeping with your mouth open affects your oral temps? Well what about sleeping with your legs open???? Bahahahahahaha 

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

:jo: bahahahahaha :rofl:

Ps- :test: your temps look great (even with legs open) and I'm ready for a big :bfp:!


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies, nana look at those temps!!! :) 

My temps are still up too! Still no AF or signs of...(apart from a pimply teenage face, but that's not unusual for me when I get sick!) I'm away for the weekend so probably won't be able to get in much, so just incase hope you all have a lovely weekend!! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Woohoo llpm!! I reckon you're baking.....

Have a great weekend!!!

Xx

Rosie cheeks don't get too excited Hun! My temps are pretty much normal for me at this dpo...I'm not feeling even the slightest bit duffered...I guess we find out soon who had it right this month. The battle of O v V!!!!! Hehehehe


----------



## Newbie32

Ps llpm, you are going to send us crazy with wonder until you get your tests on Monday!


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM I reckon you might be duffers! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lisasmith

I agree, lots of lovely looking charts! 

I sincerely hope that this is my last month of temping through af.. That was not pleasant, at all. The whole time i was waiting for the beeps all I could hear/see in my head was Lainey's avatar laughing and saying " get those antibacterial wipes" :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Wake up squigleybum!!! Want to :coolio: your chart!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

:jo:, at the bottom of your chart, what does stats "5" mean?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisasmith said:


> I agree, lots of lovely looking charts!
> 
> I sincerely hope that this is my last month of temping through af.. That was not pleasant, at all. The whole time i was waiting for the beeps all I could hear/see in my head was Lainey's avatar laughing and saying " get those antibacterial wipes" :rofl:

I agree! I boycotted charting so far, I may start tomorrow and make up temps for the last 2 days...ooops:shrug:


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> :jo:, at the bottom of your chart, what does stats "5" mean?

It's the countdown to ff's recommended test date :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie_PA said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> I agree, lots of lovely looking charts!
> 
> I sincerely hope that this is my last month of temping through af.. That was not pleasant, at all. The whole time i was waiting for the beeps all I could hear/see in my head was Lainey's avatar laughing and saying " get those antibacterial wipes" :rofl:
> 
> I agree! I boycotted charting so far, I may start tomorrow and make up temps for the last 2 days...ooops:shrug:Click to expand...

Well, that will teach it for lying to you! ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning girls. Rosie, just leave them blank! Remind ff who's boss! Lol

Temp up this morning still. It should have dropped and AF should be here, but no sign, not even dirty cm..... Boobs are so do sore, I'd say the witch won't be far off if she's coming! 

Charts are all looking good today!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Morning girls. Rosie, just leave them blank! Remind ff who's boss! Lol
> 
> Temp up this morning still. It should have dropped and AF should be here, but no sign, not even dirty cm..... Boobs are so do sore, I'd say the witch won't be far off if she's coming!
> 
> Charts are all looking good today!!

No AF. Sore boobs. High temps. Er - have you tested?


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls. Rosie, just leave them blank! Remind ff who's boss! Lol
> 
> Temp up this morning still. It should have dropped and AF should be here, but no sign, not even dirty cm..... Boobs are so do sore, I'd say the witch won't be far off if she's coming!
> 
> Charts are all looking good today!!
> 
> No AF. Sore boobs. High temps. Er - have you tested?Click to expand...

I agree!!! Duff....duff.....duff....duff....


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I didn't test today cos my sister is here. Got negative tests yesterday & day before. I figured I would test tomorrow if witchy doesn't show. I'll be late then. 

I used a tampon this morning, figured if I'm prepared with protection, my period might not come! Lol

Reverse psychology


----------



## Rosie_PA

Best of luck to my 3 duffers!!!!!! Xoxox Fx'd!!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> I didn't test today cos my sister is here. Got negative tests yesterday & day before. I figured I would test tomorrow if witchy doesn't show. I'll be late then.
> 
> I used a tampon this morning, figured if I'm prepared with protection, my period might not come! Lol
> 
> Reverse psychology

Bahahahahahaha 

Yeah witch. I dare you. Enter at own risk!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

One other thing I wondered is what's the possibility i ovulated at my next temp rise after my crosshairs? Maybe I'm due Monday? What are your thoughts??


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> One other thing I wondered is what's the possibility i ovulated at my next temp rise after my crosshairs? Maybe I'm due Monday? What are your thoughts??

Hmm I reckon I'd guess FF got it right - if I was going to put a cross on ovulation that's where I'd put it.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ok I thought they had it right, just thought I'd get opinions. Just ruling out all options before I start to get my hopes up I think...


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I agree number2, with the only exception being the pos opk on the same day...But I've had that happen as well and it's been right!

Duff...duff...duff...duff...


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Ok I thought they had it right, just thought I'd get opinions. Just ruling out all options before I start to get my hopes up I think...

Totally understand Hun, I think id need to be bout 4/5 days late till I believed it cos my lp has been extending!! It seems to have stopped at 13 days but ho knows if I'll grow another one!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah well last was my first temping month, so It was 13 day lp last time so I'm going off that. I think it's pretty spot on going off period compared to positive opk the cycle before... 

Hard to know only a rough idea of ov date too!


----------



## Newbie32

Ooooh I have everything crossed she stays away Hun!! XX


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Ooooh I have everything crossed she stays away Hun!! XX

Yep me too - we could have several bfp's this week, come on! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Yep, llpm for sure I reckon!

Plus, if i Keep my legs crossed tonight have high temps again tomorrow!!! Hehehe


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, you're next number2!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks! I just bought a pack of frer's if that doesn't entice the witch out to play, nothing will! 

I know getting sick can delay ov and then your period is later, can bring sick delay your period even when you have ov already? Cos I'm pretty sick today.


----------



## Newbie32

Hmmmm I didn't think so Hun! I don't think the witch cares if you're sick, she seems happy to fly in and send me from bad to worse when I've been sick!!

The frers was a great idea! Try me, biatch!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm looking forward to a few more days passing and having some results! Loop should have hers by monday hopefully! have you two decided when you're going to test?

Hi rosie!


----------



## Newbie32

I think number2 is gonna try and aim straight tomorrow, and I might have a go too who knows!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Yeah I mIght jut do every day from now till I get a result - either the witch or a BFP.


----------



## cossime

All of this is soooooooooo exciting!!!!!! 4 possible :bfp: 's in the next week!!! Crossing everything for you ladies!!!

:rofl: @ Rosie!!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

I'm a bit worried about having hives though. I'm sure it isnt related but I got hives when I had my m/c. Then a few times since then when I feel stressed they come up again.


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Thanks! I just bought a pack of frer's if that doesn't entice the witch out to play, nothing will!
> 
> I know getting sick can delay ov and then your period is later, can bring sick delay your period even when you have ov already? Cos I'm pretty sick today.

Don't think so! Whee, this coul be it for you - I so hope so!!


----------



## Lisasmith

this is all too exciting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> I'm a bit worried about having hives though. I'm sure it isnt related but I got hives when I had my m/c. Then a few times since then when I feel stressed they come up again.

You poor thing, I reckon would be the stress causing them hun, hope you feel better soon! XX


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh girls, excited for your testing!

Amanda, they are probably stress related, I'm sure the mc was a stressful time, it was probably related to stress then too.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i reckon there are some :bfp:s in here!!!!! so exciting!!!! :test::loo: !!!!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Oh my gosh I reckon we have at least 3/4 bfp's in here and it is sooooooooooooo exciting :happydance: :happydance:

Ok so the [ast few days I have been drinking so I think I have to stop now hahaha!! The wine is going down so nicely tho hahaha!! 

Can't wait fr you guys to test :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

I can wait, I'm feeling witchy, and no, not just cos I'm permanently wearing my bitch badge!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

more 'spotting' this morning. although i dont think spotting is the right word for it, same as last week, its a red tinge when i wipe, nothing on my knickers or anywhere, happens once or twice and then gone. still no pain, a little pressure on right side where ovary/cyst is, but i am certain the cyst has not burst as DR made it obvious that i would be painfully aware when/if that happens. we did try the doppler last night, maybe tried to hard to find HB, thought we did several times, but in the end pretty sure it wasn't bubs, but was mine. wondering if i've aggravated something, pushed too hard, although i don't think i did, or just managed to move more of that hemorrhage blood out?!? From what I could tell we don't have an early preg unit or clinic or anywhere i can go, and i'm not sure i'm too worried, but not not worried either... too scared to google though :haha: next scan is friday, wondering if i should wait and see if it gets worse, if it does, go to local public hospital, or if it doesnt get worse wait until scan on fri. sorry for putting this out there, but any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Melainey

Oh babe I am praying it's nothing :hugs: I' sure that it's nothing but I would just go to the docs to mention it just incase :hugs: xxox


----------



## Trying2b2mums

edit/new post: decided to tell OH this time, being the big overly concerned sooky la la that she is, she immediately called our lovely GP and had me speak to him, he's not concerned unless i get pain/contractions, or the right side pain/pressure (cyst/ovary) gets worse. So I'm a bit more settled, OH was crying, she got scared bc she's so convinced this bean will stick - gave her a fright. I'm meant to take it easy and just wait and see, and hopefully Friday comes quick.


----------



## Newbie32

I'm sure it's a sticky bean too 2mums! Maybe it's just burrowing a little deeper, getting nice and comfy for its long stay xxx


----------



## Abby27

Stay nice and rested 2mums, im glad you talked to the doctor, so now you can just relax! 

Well Ladies im back from 9km run, way too early on a saturday, but the view around the harbour was nice, and todays run was pretty good...some days you start running and you know its going to be a struggle, happily today wasnt one of those days

DH got me "what to expect when you are expecting" the movie. bit jumping the gun, but it was sweet of him

Some nice high temps atm ladies! lets see some BFP!
glad Hawks beat collingwood! Go cats today!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Abby- we loved that movie, was hilarious!! Enjoy!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm site it's sticky too 2mums! Glad you feel better. I think it's normal to have some light bleeding, good to put your mind at ease if your worried. Friday will be here before you know it. How far along will you be on Friday!?

Abby, sweet of dh! Hope you need it soon! 

I'm feeling out this month, just can't get myself to stop thinking the witch will be here. We will get dh sa done early this week and then get me checked straight away I think


----------



## cossime

Abby27 said:


> Stay nice and rested 2mums, im glad you talked to the doctor, so now you can just relax!
> 
> Well Ladies im back from 9km run, way too early on a saturday, but the view around the harbour was nice, and todays run was pretty good...some days you start running and you know its going to be a struggle, happily today wasnt one of those days
> 
> DH got me "what to expect when you are expecting" the movie. bit jumping the gun, but it was sweet of him
> 
> Some nice high temps atm ladies! lets see some BFP!
> glad Hawks beat collingwood! Go cats today!

What a game!!!! I have no voice as a result;) looking forward to the cats win tonight xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Afternoon. Yay Hawks, I managed to catch a bit of the game at work last night, so exciting :)

Had a horrible shock yesterday got our gas/electric/water bills for the past 3 months. Ducted heating + really cold Canberra temps + an Asian hubby who hates the cold is not great for the bank :( Ugh. We're talking a gas bill in the 4-figures and electric/water not far behind. 

Anyway, off to work now - I'll read all the posts when I get there if I have time. My computer at home is playing up.

Wanna see some BFPs ladies!


----------



## cossime

Trying2b2mums said:


> edit/new post: decided to tell OH this time, being the big overly concerned sooky la la that she is, she immediately called our lovely GP and had me speak to him, he's not concerned unless i get pain/contractions, or the right side pain/pressure (cyst/ovary) gets worse. So I'm a bit more settled, OH was crying, she got scared bc she's so convinced this bean will stick - gave her a fright. I'm meant to take it easy and just wait and see, and hopefully Friday comes quick.

Hi 2mums, make sure to rest up.im sure everything will be fine:thumbup: xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

mum2Q- there is no way you could be out with temps like that!!! I'm staying extremely hopeful for you and the rest of the possible BFPs right now, gives me something to focus on!!! :) (will be about 10w on friday)


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh sweetie, I hope its nothing! Just relax as much as you can xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all can't chat for long but just had the privilege of eating lunch with Loop! See the top girls page for the evidence! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

2mums- I think GPs response was perfect and agree completely, if you aren't in pain or cramping, a little spotting shouldn't be a big deal. I do understand completely though and if it were me would have called for reassurance also. Stay safe little bean! Xx

Squiggly- don't lose hope just yet! I just had a good fiend tell me she was CONVINCED she was starting her period when she got her BFP! Also how long have you been TTC? (just wondering since you are talking about started to get checked out)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

have been TTC for a year. I am starting to just want to make sure everything is ok. if it is, then I;m happy to wait, I'm just losing patience. statistically, I should be preggy, but obviously...my body has other ideas..... I don't know that we would go down the road of treatment straight away (unless we get a bad result & need to) but I feel that if I wait another 6 months, it will start to get me down.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning ladies. Well back to reality now so can get on here more often and catch up. Had a brilliant time away, definitely needed. Well I did a test this morning and :bfn: :cry: DH wAs so funny. I got up to go to the bathroom and he asked if my visitors arrived to which I said no. So he then asked if I did a test and I said yes he then goes well what did it say like a little kid waiting so when i said negative he proceeded to tell me well itcould be wrong as I read u can get false negative tests (???) try again later on, anyway are u sure the test isn't faulty! Bless him, he is doing his research :) 
I was so confident with all my temps, they looked so good so now it's the waiting game for AF and it looks like I will have to go back to clinic next month to check out my tubes :cry:

How did our testers go? There must be a Positive in there somewhere


----------



## Maddy40

Awe sorry Kiwi :( It sounds like you had a lovely time away with your friend though...sorry I know that's no consolation.

You were away so mightn't have read after your appointment with the specialist, but I was wondering if the doc mentioned doing a HSG? Is there a reason he's going to go and do a lap straight away?


----------



## Newbie32

Don't lose hope yet kiwi, I hope the witch does stay away, and also that hsg is an option as maddy said, I've also heard lots of pos stories of people getting bfp right after them!!! Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I am not sure. I had an internal scan and ultrasound which all came back looking great, nice and clear. DH SA came back and they are perfect. All my bloods for 2yrs came back as ovulating so on paper we are great it's just not meeting and attaching so he said cause if my age (36.5) and the time of trying he wanted to do lap and insert dye to see if my tubes were blocked. He said this was the only way to check it??? I will be off work 3 days (boss is going to love that) and then when that comes back we move to option 1 - clear tubes do IUI or option 2 - blocked tubes do IVF. I really was just so convinced I would see a positive test and hoping and praying to do it on my own (I know I am not out yet till witch arrives) but it's still upsetting


----------



## Newbie32

Oh kiwi, I so so so hope she never comes and you don't have to go through that. But if you do have to then fx it's not serious and you are duffers very soon xxx

This thread is on such a dry spell!!!! Surely were due for some bfp action soon....


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Unless ireland doesn't do them??? must ask my doctor


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oh kiwi - I hope you're ok! Your temps still look great, so hopefully you won't need to go through that! I don't know how it all works with fertility treatments, but I guess if your doctor is taking YOUR situation into account, it's better than a doctor who just sticks to going through all the motions if thy know it won't be for you. I know it's upsetting, I really hope for you that you get your BFP this time!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Maddy: on a positive I had a brilliant time with my friend. We laughed and laughed so much. I realised how much I missed home. Will put pics up today on FB.


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: kiwi


----------



## Newbie32

kiwipauagirl said:


> Maddy: on a positive I had a brilliant time with my friend. We laughed and laughed so much. I realised how much I missed home. Will put pics up today on FB.

Yay for a fab holiday kiwi!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

kiwipauagirl said:


> I am not sure. I had an internal scan and ultrasound which all came back looking great, nice and clear. DH SA came back and they are perfect. All my bloods for 2yrs came back as ovulating so on paper we are great it's just not meeting and attaching so he said cause if my age (36.5) and the time of trying he wanted to do lap and insert dye to see if my tubes were blocked. He said this was the only way to check it??? I will be off work 3 days (boss is going to love that) and then when that comes back we move to option 1 - clear tubes do IUI or option 2 - blocked tubes do IVF. I really was just so convinced I would see a positive test and hoping and praying to do it on my own (I know I am not out yet till witch arrives) but it's still upsetting

Hi Kiwi,

A lap involves surgery - cutting into your abdomen & then doing the test that way. It's how they diagnose/remove endometriosis. www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/guide/laparoscopic-surgery-for-endometriosis
Whereas a HSG they pump the dye into your tubes internally (no cutting) & then xray to see if there are any problems with the tubes. No surgery=no recover time. www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/guide/hysterosalpingogram-21590

Just wondered why the Doc would suggest the more invasive test first.
Surgery is my greatest fear.... :flower:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

it's so good to be on here and have advice from others. Kiwi - now you will know what to ask about. this ttc means learning something new every day!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, you girls rock!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

2mums - did the spotting stop? I am all fingers and toes crossed here hUn. I know they say it can be normal - in fact I had a massive bleed at 12 weeks (right through my clothes) with Harrison, but it is scary as hell anyway. 
Kiwi - they are also crossed for you love that you don't need any of that invasive sounding stuff. Hugs xo


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Maddy40 said:


> kiwipauagirl said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure. I had an internal scan and ultrasound which all came back looking great, nice and clear. DH SA came back and they are perfect. All my bloods for 2yrs came back as ovulating so on paper we are great it's just not meeting and attaching so he said cause if my age (36.5) and the time of trying he wanted to do lap and insert dye to see if my tubes were blocked. He said this was the only way to check it??? I will be off work 3 days (boss is going to love that) and then when that comes back we move to option 1 - clear tubes do IUI or option 2 - blocked tubes do IVF. I really was just so convinced I would see a positive test and hoping and praying to do it on my own (I know I am not out yet till witch arrives) but it's still upsetting
> 
> Hi Kiwi,
> 
> A lap involves surgery - cutting into your abdomen & then doing the test that way. It's how they diagnose/remove endometriosis. www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/guide/laparoscopic-surgery-for-endometriosis
> Whereas a HSG they pump the dye into your tubes internally (no cutting) & then xray to see if there are any problems with the tubes. No surgery=no recover time. www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/guide/hysterosalpingogram-21590
> 
> Just wondered why the Doc would suggest the more invasive test first.
> Surgery is my greatest fear.... :flower:Click to expand...

thank you Maddy. I will get onto my doctor (GP) on monday and see if she can recommend that (hsg) rather than the lap. It was the fertility consultant that told me about lap). I was really upset afterwards at the thought of all the processes (right up to IVF) and I guess I am still hoping it can be done. Maybe I scared my body that it will just happen naturally :) LOL.

But has anyone ever actually heard of anyone getting a false negative? I know I am probably clutching at straws here and AF will turn up either this afternoon or tomorrow but I was just wondering. I have read all the articles on google about it but I haven't heard of an actual person getting this. I guess my temps are the confusing sign as I should be below the red line by now seeing i am due??? I forgot to test this morning as thermometer is still packed (1st time all month - :jo: will probably cane me LOL) but it still is confusing me as to why its not low.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

2woohoo- yeah, stopped, only noticed this morning with fmu, and when i wiped a few times, but then gone. so ty, our FX and ToesX too!! xx

kiwi- hope they can do the least invasive one, but dont be worried if you have to do the other one, i was in talks to the DR to that too, to rule out or find endometriosis, its completely 'routine' and very little complications, just a bit more time in the hospital than the other. Heard of heaps of negatives too, keep positive!!!! FX for you!!

edit : i've heard of heaps of false negatives that turn to positive. i think there is a thread on it here


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi - false negatives would just be when you are actually pregnant, but you don't have enough hormone to detect in your urine yet. I would stick with testing if I were you, hopefully you will get your positive soon! That witch better stay away!!!

Loop - did the witch stay away from you today?!?

really excited to see what tomorrow brings for everyone! We are so overdue, someone needs a BFP c'mon girlies!!! xxxxx


----------



## Pammy31

sorry girls.... i havent been on. I had a nearly pos opk today. also took me ages to read through all the posts. agnes castus seems to be working well. I hope everyone is good. I am in the central coast of sydney atm and exhasted. I have so much to do in a ten day visit. tomorrow is my 31st birthday... argh another year older. went to circular quay yesterday. Chat soon girls and fxed.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies! Have had a lovely day - was so nice to meet loop in person! When I saw her at 1:30pm he witch was still away and she was excited about getting to 12 days with her LP - cant wait til Monday when she tests!

I think we will def see a few bfps this month!!! 

Will try and jump on again later but if not have a lovely evening and I'll chat more def tomorrow arvo! Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Pammy - happy birthday for tomorrow xo


----------



## Newbie32

Happy birthday pammy!! Hope you o soon Hun and have something to celebrate xxx

Enjoy your trip xx


----------



## Newbie32

So here is silly old :jo:'s prediction for tomorrow...

1. Loopey
2. Squeegs
3. Waaaahhhhoooooo

That's the bfp trifecta for this cycle! Get your bets on now girlies!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Ps kiwi don't give up, you're in my pos list for Monday!


----------



## Pauls_angel

4. Kiwi!

Happy birthday pammy!


----------



## Newbie32

Yep, I reckon she will hit the list on Monday :)


----------



## Pammy31

thank you guys for birthday wishes. what the hell is my chart doing


----------



## Melainey

Happy Birthday Pammy :)

Hello ladies :) Lots of love to you all :) and so lovely that loop and Angelcakes met today :happydance: 

xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

:cake:Happy birthday Pammy!! :cake:


----------



## Rosie_PA

5. Nana :jo:


----------



## number2woohoo

You. An tell I am getting old - I just realised FF is tellin me to test on Thursday, not Tuesday. So delay me by a few days. Shall still test every day anyway knowing me :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Someone wakeup and poas! I'm requesting some :bfp: 's


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oooh please someone test today! Here's what I'm thinking... Our first month in this group we got 5 bfps (2 very special ones) then we've had a dry spell for 2 ish months so now it is time for five more! I like patterns and I think this one makes sense ... So by the end of this week (or sooner) I'd like 5 bfps please!!! That is all.

P.s. I hope you all have a lovely day - especially the birthday girl!!! Happy birthday pammy :cake:


----------



## Newbie32

Temp drop....


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Temp drop....

Nooo :( I hope it's because you slept with your legs open ;)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Temp drop....

Both temps (o and v) are still well above your cover line! I am not ruling you out yet - now go poas!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Don't be so dramatic - it's still over your cover line.
I did my bit and poas (BFN) now you go do it too x


----------



## Lisasmith

^^ what they said


----------



## Lisasmith

My lovely quiet Sunday morning was just disrupted by "mummy, I just wee your bed, do you love me" from mister almost 4.. This was quickly followed by " mummy, I can't breathe through my nose and my throat is swollen" from darling miss 6.


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisasmith said:


> My lovely quiet Sunday morning was just disrupted by "mummy, I just wee your bed, do you love me" from mister almost 4.. This was quickly followed by " mummy, I can't breathe through my nose and my throat is swollen" from darling miss 6.

Doh! Nothing worse than a wee in your bed!
Hope your little girl feels better soon - know the feeling, lying in bed with the same thing!


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> My lovely quiet Sunday morning was just disrupted by "mummy, I just wee your bed, do you love me" from mister almost 4.. This was quickly followed by " mummy, I can't breathe through my nose and my throat is swollen" from darling miss 6.
> 
> Doh! Nothing worse than a wee in your bed!
> Hope your little girl feels better soon - know the feeling, lying in bed with the same thing!Click to expand...

Yup, it's not a big wee thank goodness but still, ugh.

Hope you both feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Happy birthday pammy!! Xx

Hi everyone! I want the bfps too! Won't be from me tho! Temp drop today and didn't even bother to test. AF is starting, just waiting to see if she turns full flow for cd 1. I think it will. 

Good luck to the rest of you!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Happy birthday pammy!! Xx
> 
> Hi everyone! I want the bfps too! Won't be from me tho! Temp drop today and didn't even bother to test. AF is starting, just waiting to see if she turns full flow for cd 1. I think it will.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you!!!!

Sorry to hear :(


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Happy birthday pammy!! Xx
> 
> Hi everyone! I want the bfps too! Won't be from me tho! Temp drop today and didn't even bother to test. AF is starting, just waiting to see if she turns full flow for cd 1. I think it will.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you!!!!

Oh poo. 
I don't think I am duffed either - next month let's do it! xo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh so sorry to hear that Shell!!!


----------



## cossime

Morning girls!! First, happy birthday pammy! Quigley sorry your af is arriving :( I thought u were for sure going to be our :bop: this cycle :hugs: 

Llmp, had a similar story with my almost 3 son but the wee was in his bed at 4:30am and not mine so not too bad! Hope your daughter feels better soon

Newbie and number 2-keep testing!!! Fx'd for u both! Who else is left? Sorry, I'm not familiar with everyone's real names yet!!

Kiwi: I hear you!! See below-I'm still hoping but know I shouldn't...

Morning everyone else!! So lathe cats are out of this years finals!!!

Afm...af STILL hasn't arrived???? Just the spots I saw in Thursday and Friday and yesterday there was almost nothing and same this morning? Wtf?? She never takes this long from her first spot?


----------



## Abby27

firstly HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAMMY! I am SUPER glad that the vitex is working for you. it really is a very useful herb for those of us with lengthy cycles. 
M2Q and number 2, im very sorry the witch is coming your way. 
Cossime: yes the cats are out....and im heartbroken...WTF was that game? i could play better! I think you should test again! I had a very weird visit from AF this month myself....just spotting for days....weird. 

Still got a few waiting to test....come on BFP!

I had a dream last night that i got duffed, the dream involved the POAS and seeing those two lines ....when i woke up DH had had a similar dream! so that was nice....may be a good sign? 

Didnt wake up too sore from my big run yesterday, so i think im sufficiently prepared for next Sunday...the big race...then DH and I have a week off for some serious BDing!


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahahaha you girls crack me up! Just back from morning ride and I've got to say Sydney has put on a stunner today!! It is gorgeous out there....

Happy birthday pammy!! Hope you have a great day and get spoilt rotten :)

Squeegs I am so sad to hear this :( :hugs: xxx

Lol smithy, very possibly did sleep with them open ;) I've not expected this cycle o bring any joy since the bd timing wasn't good, so really just ready to move onto the next one now! She should arrive on her broom on Tuesday or Thursday I think, though starting to feel quite afy, so maybe earlier...

Sorry number2 when I saw lower temp I didn't bother to poas this morning! I really hope you can bring us a bfp this month and break the drought!!!

Are you going to test cossime?

2mums I hope the spotting has stopped again and that you are feeling better x

I hope everyone is having a great Sunday! Hubby and I are off to the greengate shortly (beer gardenish for those outa Sydney) for his little brothers birthday lunch which should be fab in this weather!

Much love xx


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :happydance:

Sorry Shell about the :witch: :( I HATE her! :hugs: xx

:jo: Your temps are still wayyyyyyy above your cover line so keep your head up :hugs:

Smithy - Sorry about the widdles in your bed :haha: 

:hi: Everybody else :happydance:

Nothing really to report for me... On CD5 now but have been drinking the past 3 days haha! Not going to drink today (well i'mgona try haha) I have been taking 150mg of soy the past 3 days and I think I will take up the dose tonight to 200mg for tonight and tomorrow and then I am finished :happydance: Didn't have any side effects so that is pretty cool :happydance:

xx


----------



## Newbie32

All good looneypip :) temp is pretty much bang on for this stage of an unduffered cycle...

Yay for no side effects!!! Hopefully you'll be baking twins in a few weeks!!!

Xx


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone. Happy Bday Pammy!

Glorious day today, managed to get all my potplants out in the sun for a bit of TLC before I came to work so that made me happy. Love a bit of sun.

Sorry for all the witchy visits, but there is still hope for some BFPs out there. C'mon testers, show us what you've got :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

melainey, how is your soy going? you getting any side effects? 

nana - sounds like a great pub, that is exactly my kind of thing!!

cossime - I think you might be looking forward to a bfp very soon! maybe Tuesday if thats how long your other one took to turn positive?

the witch is making herself too well known at the moment, we all mneed to be fighting back with BFP's!!


----------



## ginny83

hi everyone! Sorry I have been quiet lately, but I have been keeping up with you all :)

Sorry to those of you for who the witch turned up :( I still think we're going to see at least 1 BFP in the next few days!! So exciting! 

Happy birthday Pammy!!

Glad the spotting stopped 2mums - hopefully that hematoma will be gone now at your scan :)

Loop and Angel - so exciting that you got to meet :)

Hope everyone else is doing well :) What's this top girls business? xx


----------



## Melainey

Had a very random dream about 2mums last night haahahah! My head is seriously weird :rofl:

Hope you are all having a wonderful day xx

Much love xxx


----------



## Pammy31

well i got a birthday bd.... yippee. ewcm and no opks left to test... as i am across the other side oc the country. damn. any of you ladies near wyong central coast?


----------



## Newbie32

Oh no Ginny, are you not in top girls either? Lisa f, can you add Ginny?

Squeegs you should see me now....sooooo sunburnt.....beer gardens are great unless you are fair with freckles and then they become the devil. I resemble a tomato now!!!

Don't stress too much about opks pammy, so long as you keep temping you will know when you o xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol melainey - what was your dream?!?! oh and I just re-read you rpost where you say yuou had no symptoms....sorry!! lol 

ginny, lisa will invite you, she's the only one who can!


----------



## Maddy40

Is Top Girls the FB page?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana - that's no good at all! It's such a shame when its such a good day, sunburn kinda ruins how good you feel getting out!!

Pammy - if you want to keep testing, just go to a supermarket or chemist, you can get OPKs- they are just like the pregnancy test kits, but OPKs instead.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy40 said:


> Is Top Girls the FB page?

Yeah, its the private group on there


----------



## Melainey

It was weird... 2mums and I were at the ocean fleeing from these monster thingies and then randomly 2mums swam out into the middle of the ocean.. I called her back but she was like eh.. no haha she swam past a few sealions and then I sent out two horses to get her but she was still like no... haha and then she came back ages later and told me how she was stuck in a ring of like 40000 sealions hahahaha it was very strange.. That was where 2mums exited the dream but the weirdness continued hahaha!! :rofl: I wonder about me sometimes hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lol.....maybe lay off the glitter coke at bedtime hun! hahahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahahaha!!!! 

Looneypips you crazy girl!!!

Xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning/afternoon girls,

Hope everyone is having a wonderful sunday. Yesterday I played my Quarter final in camogie (sport) and we won 18goals 13points (67 points) to *NIL*. I can't believe it. Absolutely flogged them. So we now progress to the semis. Very excited. DH also played his quarter final in the same sport and they won but only by 5 points. He fell on his thumb and dislocated that so of course he is feeling sore and sorry for himself (and looking for sympathy) today.

MELANIEY: Killkenny v Galway today in the All Ireland Final. 

Temps have come down a little today however I am still above the red line so I am assuming this is a good sign. And so far so good as AF still hasn't shown up (was due yesterday). Today is 14DPO but my LP is usually only 13?? I am running to the bathroom constantly because I feel like she isn't too far away. But fingers crossed its just me being silly. I was drinking sprite all of last night "just incase" so woke up this morning feeling a little nausea and a headache but I think that was just a sugar comedown :) 

So today we are off on a scenic tour of Kerry and doing the Ring of Kerry which should be nice. Though the weather is clouding over :(

So how is everyone today? Sorry will go back and read all the posts of what has happened since I logged on last. Continue having a great weekend (what is left of it).


----------



## Newbie32

Well done kiwi, smash the semi final!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay kiwi! good job on the massive win!

great that af hasn't shown up yet! everyone is different at the end of their cycle. If you turn out unduffered this cycle, you will know what kind of thing to look for in your charts next time! I really really hope the witchy poo doesn't show though!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies and tomatoes! Nana you poor thing - I burn easily too not fun!!! 

Quiet afternoon for me. Got home from the conference at about 4pm and have not done a lot apart from unpacking and eating dinner since then :) 

Awesome day though! Great teaching at the conference and gorgeous weather!

I hope you're all well and that I wake up to see several bfp announcements tomorrow!


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi ladies and tomatoes! Nana you poor thing - I burn easily too not fun!!!
> 
> Quiet afternoon for me. Got home from the conference at about 4pm and have not done a lot apart from unpacking and eating dinner since then :)
> 
> Awesome day though! Great teaching at the conference and gorgeous weather!
> 
> I hope you're all well and that I wake up to see several bfp announcements tomorrow!

Thanks Hun xx yeah, my mum was a ranga, full on, (she died of breast cancer when I was 7, but I fully inherited her skin, the rest of my family has olive skin like my dad!!) anyways, I'm basically allergic to the sun, but always forget on days like the early spring!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Sorry that you got burnt :jo: And sorry about your mummy too :hugs: I am lucky to have gotten the German skin because if I had of had the Irish skin I would burn easily too haha :hugs:

Glad you had a great day Angel :happydance:

I know hey Squiggles :rofl: I dream about some crap hahahaha!! I wonder how our little 2mums is doing :) hehe


----------



## Newbie32

I dream about crap too looneypip! Last week my accounts payable person held me hostage and one of my friends had a very risqué affair with the hr admin girl!!! Dream brain in overdrive ;)


----------



## Melainey

Hahahahaha I love it :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> Hahahahaha I love it :rofl:

Yeah, best I don't give the details of the affair....gave me mental images so full on I can't even look at her now!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hahahaha I hear ya on that one! i still can't get over the dream I had of my brother being pregnant with my twins :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lol you girls are so funny! I have wild dreams too! weirdest ones lately were just after ,my wedding, I kept dreaming about being with my ex and being so sad and wishing I was with my husband (obviously he wasn't my husband in my dreams...).... so weird... they weren't sexual or anything, were still really weird. Maybe it was just my subconscious' way of telling me I did the right thing getting married? Well that's all I can get from it anyway.. 

I'm going to have a shower & get ready to watch house husbands. I missed it last week, but watched it online & thought it had potential, so looking forward to it tonight! I'm also going to check on the status of AF, see if she is here properly or not...I checked a couple of times thru the day and only small amount of spotting, so i'm thinking she will be here now.

anyway, I'm sure you all don't want to hear about it. lol will see you all soon!

xx


----------



## SJayne22

Hi girls,

I'm with you on the dreams! This last week I have had the most vivid dreams about all sorts! Including dh breaking up with me! I don't know if its my hormons but my self confidence has just plumitted. I feel awful, bloated and yuck!!! I think for once I need the witch to reset things!!! but just spoke to my mum and turns out they are coming out in January to see me!!! Very excited about that!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oohh how exciting Jayney - that's definitely something to look forward to! and not too far away either! Your dream might just be about fears you have about the move you've just made - defo doesn't mean he's actually going to split with you!!!! 

as for me - why do I torture myself so much??? I don't even temp at night (or any time other than when i'm supposed to) but my period still hasn't set right in yet, have only got spotting. and you read so much about people getting funny periods and still getting BFPs...so I thought I'd check my temp and if it's in the lower range, I can expect her tomorrow and if it it higher, it might jump back up......so it is 37.2 - which is what it was yesterday & the day before. Now it's got my hopes up! :( why why why shell, do you do it to yourself? 

I think also because last time I had my temp dip on day one of AF and the spotting before it, I thought she would start today and she didn't so I always think 'what if' :(


----------



## Pauls_angel

Shell you wouldn't be human if you didn't wonder! I hope it is an implantation bleed or something non-AF related! Praying that she stays far far away and that you wake to good news!

Loop please get up early to poas! Same to you nana, number2, squiggs, kiwi, cossi and any other potentials I've missed!

Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

aannddd.......now I have been looking up other charts to see if pregnancy ones look similar to mine..... I found this one which had a huge temp drop and spotting the day the temp dropped and was positive 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Cha...1347186549;0;38f513cb2d4c18bcabddee14542d19e9 

check it out if you like (hope that's the right one) sorry...I'm just going slightly crazy lady as a last ditch effort to be duffered! I was feeling really good about getting AF today cos I thought I had it all figured out, now I'm going into panic mode trying to research the witch away! DH is getting upset with me coming up with imaginary ways to make myself pregnant... lol oops


----------



## Melainey

Squiggs I had a dream about my ex the other day too... It was weird cause I was running off with him hahaha I woke up sad because I love my DH haha Told DH and he laughed :winkwink: i really hope that you are duffers and that it was just an implantation bleed hun :hugs: We all go a little crazy with this whole TTC business haha! :hugs:

xx


----------



## cossime

Squiggles I hear you loud and clear!!! I wasthe same this morning...unfortunately for me, AF started about an hour ago for me :cry: still very light but it's her so I can't imagine anymore... I do hope you r our :bfp: so fx'd for u!!!

Fx'd for all our other testers this week! Looks like ff was spot on for me as it predicted today as af arriving for me...now to diarize the calendar as we are going to try sperm meets egg plan this cycle...can someone tell me what virtex is again?


----------



## ginny83

We did sperm meets egg plan this cycle I got my BFP :) I have quite long AF's and O'd on CD14, so it didn't require much effort for us. It'd be hard work if you O quite late!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

melainey - I know, it's weird how you feel when you wake up hey...i felt horrible, like I had done something wrong! haha just dreams, I guess at the end of the day they don't mean anything. unless it's something good...then i always find a meaning in them lol 

cossime - so sorry, I thought you were duffered for sure!!!!! hope you're ok hun! xxx SMEP sound good. I don't know much about vitex, sorry. There are a few on here who take it tho. Maybe I should think about it too...I have pretty long cycles...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ginny83 said:


> We did sperm meets egg plan this cycle I got my BFP :) I have quite long AF's and O'd on CD14, so it didn't require much effort for us. It'd be hard work if you O quite late!

yeah...the ones I know exactly when I o'd, it's been CD 34 and CD 23....so lots of BDing...and I don't want to start late in case we miss it.... such a pain! why can't it just be easy lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey- love the dream, a little scary, but sounds entertaining! hahahaha
mum2q- i think it was you, but we're watching house husbands too, i think its hilarious and quite 'real' too, i'll keep watching til it goes downhill. 
still keeping everything crossed for some bfps in here this month!!! FX FX FX!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Sorry about af's

Sorry about sunburn nana - I have Scottish skin and I'm a ranga so I feel you on that! 

Lainey your dreams are funny! I have mental dreams too 

The 2ww makes everyone crazy :(

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend :)


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies! I am so far behind!! Haven't had chance to read through all the posts. Had a great weekend and it was lovely to meet angel!! :) 
I'll try and get on later & write up a cheat sheet for the last squillion posts but for now I'll tell you where I'm at...I'm now 14dpo!!!!!:) so excited, even if I'm not suffers I can't believe my LP has lengthened that much my first month on vitex!! Unfortunately my tests weren't posted till the weekend and estimated delivery is 10th-17th!!! So I'm going to have to be patient, which I know is probably a good thing anyway! My temp is still up so I'm fairly sure AF won't show today. Only time will tell...I'm trying not to get too hopeful and then disappointed! Hope you lovelies have all has a great weekend? Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

LLPM said:


> Morning ladies! I am so far behind!! Haven't had chance to read through all the posts. Had a great weekend and it was lovely to meet angel!! :)
> I'll try and get on later & write up a cheat sheet for the last squillion posts but for now I'll tell you where I'm at...I'm now 14dpo!!!!!:) so excited, even if I'm not suffers I can't believe my LP has lengthened that much my first month on vitex!! Unfortunately my tests weren't posted till the weekend and estimated delivery is 10th-17th!!! So I'm going to have to be patient, which I know is probably a good thing anyway! My temp is still up so I'm fairly sure AF won't show today. Only time will tell...I'm trying not to get too hopeful and then disappointed! Hope you lovelies have all has a great weekend? Xx

I am SO excited for you!! Yay


----------



## Newbie32

Oooooh LLPM!!!!!!! You have GOT to be duffers!!!

Gosh i hope those tests arrive in the post soon hun! The anticipation is killing me!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Ooh LLpM that is so exciting! Can't believe you're making us wait till then to test! ;)


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Ooh LLpM that is so exciting! Can't believe you're making us wait till then to test! ;)

I know! I have a feeling about this one :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Update for :jo:....either my cm is sunburnt as well....or my v chart got it right and af is ringing my doorbell.....


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Update for :jo:....either my cm is sunburnt as well....or my v chart got it right and af is ringing my doorbell.....

Ah crap, love xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LLPM - so exciting!!! I think it's you this month!! woo hoo!!

nana - haha sunburnt CM... sorry the witch is showing (I always had faith in V chart!) Hopeyou're ok & that she flies in and flies out so fast that she can't find her way back til after your baby is born!!!! xxx

CD1 for me today. here will full force!


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Update for :jo:....either my cm is sunburnt as well....or my v chart got it right and af is ringing my doorbell.....

I'm going with sunburnt cm!

Sorry, love :( next month for all of us! 

I am surprised how many of us get af in the same week!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, even though bd timing was better with v chart i wasnt feeling it this month at all so im not surprised!

We certainly have had a run of the witch in the last week smithy! Hopefully mine is her last stop for a long time!!!

On the upside, i have a new toy to play with now with the fertility monitor!

Thanks girlies xxx


----------



## LLPM

Nana, sorry AF has shown up!! :( 
Sorry ladies...I'm so annoyed having to wait...rang my neighbour at 7am to see if she had a test!! But no luck...considering buying a FRER today though?!


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Yeah, even though bd timing was better with v chart i wasnt feeling it this month at all so im not surprised!
> 
> We certainly have had a run of the witch in the last week smithy! Hopefully mine is her last stop for a long time!!!
> 
> On the upside, i have a new toy to play with now with the fertility monitor!
> 
> Thanks girlies xxx

Ooooh is that the one that tells you 5 days before the big O?


----------



## Lisasmith

LLPM said:


> Nana, sorry AF has shown up!! :(
> Sorry ladies...I'm so annoyed having to wait...rang my neighbour at 7am to see if she had a test!! But no luck...considering buying a FRER today though?!

Do it! We need some :bfp: action in here :) I am just super happy your lp has extended


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Nana, sorry AF has shown up!! :(
> Sorry ladies...I'm so annoyed having to wait...rang my neighbour at 7am to see if she had a test!! But no luck...considering buying a FRER today though?!

I'm considering buying one and dropping it over to you if you don't, lol.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, I say splurge! Go for it! Buy a 3 pack so if it's not a BFP yet, you will still have use for the others once you get a line on the cheapies! I so hope this is it for you Loop!!!

yeah, we all evened out this time round. I think Ovulation will mix things up again for us. Hopefully by some miracle, our bodies will all change, Ovulate on day 5 and get a BFP by day 6 - call it evolution. lol


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Yeah, I say splurge! Go for it! Buy a 3 pack so if it's not a BFP yet, you will still have use for the others once you get a line on the cheapies! I so hope this is it for you Loop!!!
> 
> yeah, we all evened out this time round. I think Ovulation will mix things up again for us. Hopefully by some miracle, our bodies will all change, Ovulate on day 5 and get a BFP by day 6 - call it evolution. lol

Yes!! Bring on the eggolution!


----------



## Newbie32

Yes Loopey get to the shops!!!!!! :test: :test: :test:

Im not sure exactly what the fertility monitor will tell me to be honest, it was just something else to play with!!!!!

How lovely that we've synced up so nicely this cycle....must be all the time we are spending together ;)


----------



## Maddy40

Sorry that the witch caught nearly everyone. Looking good LLPM. Not much time today, having some of our carpet ripped up & floorboards polished and the guy is due to arrive about...now. But I'll be online tonight when you are all sleeping. Have a great day!


----------



## number2woohoo

Ah when I think of all that effort and worry I put in as a youngster into NOT getting pregnant! And here I am, hoping for the eggolution...


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Ah when I think of all that effort and worry I put in as a youngster into NOT getting pregnant! And here I am, hoping for the eggolution...

Yep, I struggled because I'm allergic to almost every form of contraception on the planet! Oh and I were together for 8 weeks when I found out I was 4 weeks pregnant with twins! (lost one at 8 weeks).. My partner before him and I tried for a year and nothing.


----------



## Newbie32

Bugger.

Ive just looked ahead in ff to check out when the 'fertile windows' for next couple of cycles are and would like to delay my o date this cycle please!!!! I am travelling for work all week next week, all over the place, and not back until late late on Friday night and predicted o date is sat!!! grrrrrr...

Then the following cycle - i have my 250km bike ride so away for the weekend, and yes, you guessed it, thats o weekend too! 

So, little egg. I just need you to hold out a couple of extra days for me this cycle please, to suit my schedule!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Oh LLPM im getting very excited for you! Im glad that you are happy that even if not duffered the LP has increased. (i think Duffers for sure though) 

Cossime and i think M2Q asked about Vitex. Its a herb, blackmores make it called Vitex agnus castus. (there are other brands out there) You generally take 1 tablet three times a day before meals, but that can vary. It is very useful for women who have cycles all over the place that seem to follow no pattern, or women who have a very short LP.
Last year my cycles were everywhere, once i came off BC AF went missing, and my skin was shit...it was miserable. Once i started taking vitex i got AF back, and now i get her every 30-35 days (one cycle even less than 30 days). It doesnt help conception in the sense that it doesnt interfere or help sperm meet egg. But because you get more regular you have more chances of conception. Once the sperm meets the egg its better to have a longer LP to help that fertilized egg stay in. So it helps in that sense to. 
If you have a normal LP so 12-16 days, and regular cycle, then Vitex might mess that up, so dont take it. If you have a long cycle and shorter LP...you can give it a shot. 
It is one of the few natural therapies herbs that has been clinically studied. 

Sorry to all those facing AF pains on Monday! Mondays are painful enough without AF...but lets get us some Spring conception! 
any one trying anything new this month?

cant believe its been almost a week since i POAS...but the Ovulation testing will soon begin. come on Spring conceptions!


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> Oh LLPM im getting very excited for you! Im glad that you are happy that even if not duffered the LP has increased. (i think Duffers for sure though)
> 
> Cossime and i think M2Q asked about Vitex. Its a herb, blackmores make it called Vitex agnus castus. (there are other brands out there) You generally take 1 tablet three times a day before meals, but that can vary. It is very useful for women who have cycles all over the place that seem to follow no pattern, or women who have a very short LP.
> Last year my cycles were everywhere, once i came off BC AF went missing, and my skin was shit...it was miserable. Once i started taking vitex i got AF back, and now i get her every 30-35 days (one cycle even less than 30 days). It doesnt help conception in the sense that it doesnt interfere or help sperm meet egg. But because you get more regular you have more chances of conception. Once the sperm meets the egg its better to have a longer LP to help that fertilized egg stay in. So it helps in that sense to.
> If you have a normal LP so 12-16 days, and regular cycle, then Vitex might mess that up, so dont take it. If you have a long cycle and shorter LP...you can give it a shot.
> It is one of the few natural therapies herbs that has been clinically studied.
> 
> Sorry to all those facing AF pains on Monday! Mondays are painful enough without AF...but lets get us some Spring conception!
> any one trying anything new this month?
> 
> cant believe its been almost a week since i POAS...but the Ovulation testing will soon begin. come on Spring conceptions!

I'm going to try smep this month!

Nanas eggs better wait!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Bugger.
> 
> Ive just looked ahead in ff to check out when the 'fertile windows' for next couple of cycles are and would like to delay my o date this cycle please!!!! I am travelling for work all week next week, all over the place, and not back until late late on Friday night and predicted o date is sat!!! grrrrrr...
> 
> Then the following cycle - i have my 250km bike ride so away for the weekend, and yes, you guessed it, thats o weekend too!
> 
> So, little egg. I just need you to hold out a couple of extra days for me this cycle please, to suit my schedule!!!!

Looks like late night nookie for you on Friday night then. Almost certainly will guarantee you a little boy baby if you conceived right on ovulation - how do you feel about baby boys? Just make sure you're in the mood when you get home. try reading that dreadful 50 shades book on the way home.
(I so desperately wanted a girl before falling with my LO - am SO SO glad I got my little man instead, little boys are the BEST!)


----------



## lisamfr

Good Morning Girls,

How are we all doing this morning? Sorry that the witch has shown up for some of you. I was really hoping when I logged on this morning I would have some good news. I have court up on the last couple of pages. But as the topic has changed over the last three days I won&#8217;t comment.

Nothing to report on my end apart from getting ready to Ov by the end of this week. Got into an argument with DH last night. Because we have been trying for almost 6 months now & I have too many restrictions because I am desperate for a boy. Adding to the restriction I don&#8217;t want to fall pregnant this month because I don&#8217;t want another baby in June. Both DH and Audrina birthdays are 13th & 14th June. So this month I am NTNP see what happens. We are desperate to have a baby in 2013 because we don&#8217;t want a big age gap between children. So DH has laid down the rules that we do it whatever/whenever. I got screamed at this morning because I didn&#8217;t do a OPK test. 

I hear your pain Newbie I am also predicted to Ov Friday or Saturday. We are always in QLD with Parent in laws for the first 3 days. So I have no idea how we are going to do it and not to forget I have a 15 month to look after in a new place.


----------



## lisamfr

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Bugger.
> 
> Ive just looked ahead in ff to check out when the 'fertile windows' for next couple of cycles are and would like to delay my o date this cycle please!!!! I am travelling for work all week next week, all over the place, and not back until late late on Friday night and predicted o date is sat!!! grrrrrr...
> 
> Then the following cycle - i have my 250km bike ride so away for the weekend, and yes, you guessed it, thats o weekend too!
> 
> So, little egg. I just need you to hold out a couple of extra days for me this cycle please, to suit my schedule!!!!
> 
> Looks like late night nookie for you on Friday night then. Almost certainly will guarantee you a little boy baby if you conceived right on ovulation - how do you feel about baby boys? Just make sure you're in the mood when you get home. try reading that dreadful 50 shades book on the way home.
> (I so desperately wanted a girl before falling with my LO - am SO SO glad I got my little man instead, little boys are the BEST!)Click to expand...

Thanks for ruding that in woohoo. Seeing that I really wanted a boy! But she is an angel so I glad she is in our life.


----------



## Newbie32

hahahahaha ;)

Happy & Healthy are the only wishes i have! Im sure my DH would love to have a little boy, my close friends are convinced when i have kids i will have girls! 

Im not sure about doing anything different this cycle - altho i guess it will be different anyway since not going to be here to bd!!!

Will have to wait and see if that bitch turns full flow today or not...if she doesnt then it pushes cd 13 to the sunday!!!!

Is everyone elses o date normally the same each cycle? I just looked back and since i have been charting ive had cd14, cd13, cd16, cd13, cd13....


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Good Morning Girls,
> 
> How are we all doing this morning? Sorry that the witch has shown up for some of you. I was really hoping when I logged on this morning I would have some good news. I have court up on the last couple of pages. But as the topic has changed over the last three days I wont comment.
> 
> Nothing to report on my end apart from getting ready to Ov by the end of this week. Got into an argument with DH last night. Because we have been trying for almost 6 months now & I have too many restrictions because I am desperate for a boy. Adding to the restriction I dont want to fall pregnant this month because I dont want another baby in June. Both DH and Audrina birthdays are 13th & 14th June. So this month I am NTNP see what happens. We are desperate to have a baby in 2013 because we dont want a big age gap between children. So DH has laid down the rules that we do it whatever/whenever. I got screamed at this morning because I didnt do a OPK test.
> 
> I hear your pain Newbie I am also predicted to Ov Friday or Saturday. We are always in QLD with Parent in laws for the first 3 days. So I have no idea how we are going to do it and not to forget I have a 15 month to look after in a new place.

Oh no!!!! Thats no good hun x

So what have you decided then, to just try whenever you can and luck of the draw?


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Girls,
> 
> How are we all doing this morning? Sorry that the witch has shown up for some of you. I was really hoping when I logged on this morning I would have some good news. I have court up on the last couple of pages. But as the topic has changed over the last three days I won&#8217;t comment.
> 
> Nothing to report on my end apart from getting ready to Ov by the end of this week. Got into an argument with DH last night. Because we have been trying for almost 6 months now & I have too many restrictions because I am desperate for a boy. Adding to the restriction I don&#8217;t want to fall pregnant this month because I don&#8217;t want another baby in June. Both DH and Audrina birthdays are 13th & 14th June. So this month I am NTNP see what happens. We are desperate to have a baby in 2013 because we don&#8217;t want a big age gap between children. So DH has laid down the rules that we do it whatever/whenever. I got screamed at this morning because I didn&#8217;t do a OPK test.
> 
> I hear your pain Newbie I am also predicted to Ov Friday or Saturday. We are always in QLD with Parent in laws for the first 3 days. So I have no idea how we are going to do it and not to forget I have a 15 month to look after in a new place.
> 
> Oh no!!!! Thats no good hun x
> 
> So what have you decided then, to just try whenever you can and luck of the draw?Click to expand...

yep. now we are just going to put every thing into it. And focus on just falling pregnant. Not that I wasnt before but you know what I mean. Maybe if I stop stressing and wishing for a boy I might just fall pregnant. Maybe I was putting to much pressure into wanting a boy.


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Girls,
> 
> How are we all doing this morning? Sorry that the witch has shown up for some of you. I was really hoping when I logged on this morning I would have some good news. I have court up on the last couple of pages. But as the topic has changed over the last three days I wont comment.
> 
> Nothing to report on my end apart from getting ready to Ov by the end of this week. Got into an argument with DH last night. Because we have been trying for almost 6 months now & I have too many restrictions because I am desperate for a boy. Adding to the restriction I dont want to fall pregnant this month because I dont want another baby in June. Both DH and Audrina birthdays are 13th & 14th June. So this month I am NTNP see what happens. We are desperate to have a baby in 2013 because we dont want a big age gap between children. So DH has laid down the rules that we do it whatever/whenever. I got screamed at this morning because I didnt do a OPK test.
> 
> I hear your pain Newbie I am also predicted to Ov Friday or Saturday. We are always in QLD with Parent in laws for the first 3 days. So I have no idea how we are going to do it and not to forget I have a 15 month to look after in a new place.
> 
> Oh no!!!! Thats no good hun x
> 
> So what have you decided then, to just try whenever you can and luck of the draw?Click to expand...
> 
> yep. now we are just going to put every thing into it. And focus on just falling pregnant. Not that I wasnt before but you know what I mean. Maybe if I stop stressing and wishing for a boy I might just fall pregnant. Maybe I was putting to much pressure into wanting a boy.Click to expand...

(hugs) - it'll be ok, whichever you have, that is the point I was trying to make earlier.


----------



## Newbie32

GL Lise! I hope its yours (and all of ours of course!) turn soon hun

Im kind of a believer in the 'you get what your given' with the sex of a baby - even though i know it is very much timing related! 

So at the moment im not really hoping for one or the other :)


----------



## Abby27

I seem to O around CD 16, but last cycle was weird. and the fact that AF was weird has me wondering if i O'd at all! i had a temp shift, and eventually a proper bleed...but it was all very different. how does one know if an egg popped out? 

I got so convinced it was going to O around that CD 16 day in Aug that i think i scared my egg into hiding.


----------



## Newbie32

Hmmmm....im not sure Abby - i think the sustained temp shift is the only way you really know if you o or not...because without the corpeus luteum or however you spell it you wont produce the progesterone that causes the thermal shift...so if i was guessing id say you did. cd16 would be perfect for me this cycle!!!


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies...well I went to the park this morning with the kiddo's and just happened to walk into franklins...you know as you do when don't need anything from the supermarket! Lol. 
Couldn't resist and bought a test...it was a first response but just the cheapo one (not the early response one!) well anyway I got a BFP!! :) sooooo excited right now, was shaking so much! I'm pretty sure it's a true positive as i'm now 4days late, reliable test (not a IC!) and not used with FMU! It's not that faint either... I'll try & load up a photo on my laptop now!! :)


----------



## lisamfr

OMG OMG OMG Congratulation LLPM


----------



## Lisasmith

OH MY GOD!!!!!! Oh my god!!! I am SO happy for you


----------



## Lisasmith

Holy crap! I'm shaking for you


----------



## LLPM

heres the pic...i dont know if you can tell but i spilled water on it so its faded a bit!!bummer lol. i have an appointment with a doctor this arvo at 5:45 to confirm. i couldnt get in to see my GP til thursday so am seeing a different lady! really cant believe it, i know its super early and theres a chance of false positive but i think with reliable tests they are really rare, so im hopeful this is the real deal!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1016.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lisamfr

I can see the line, how awesome. Sooo excited for you LLPM


----------



## Newbie32

YAY!!!!

WOOOOOHOOOOOO LLPM that is fab!!! 

Lets hope this is the start of a massive bfp streak!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Omg!! Amazing news!!! Congratulations!!!!! So happy for you! We knew it would happen soon! Glad you broke the drought!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## ginny83

Congratulations Lucy!!! So happy for you!!!

YAY :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Melainey

OH MY GOSH THAT IS AMAZING NEWS :happydance: So happy for you Lucy :hugs: 

have read through everything but the bfp news has just thrown me off hehe it is really great news :hugs:

x


----------



## Lisasmith

LLPM said:


> heres the pic...i dont know if you can tell but i spilled water on it so its faded a bit!!bummer lol. i have an appointment with a doctor this arvo at 5:45 to confirm. i couldnt get in to see my GP til thursday so am seeing a different lady! really cant believe it, i know its super early and theres a chance of false positive but i think with reliable tests they are really rare, so im hopeful this is the real deal!!

That's a really real bfp! Woo hoo


----------



## LLPM

Thank you! I know how it feels to be 'left behind' so I know as much as you'll be happy for me, I know it's really hard for you all too!! I'm so glad I joined this group and I'm planning on sticking around (assuming this is all for real!) I'm sure you'll all get your BFP's in time and I'm going to hang around & celebrate with you all when your times come! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

LLPM said:


> Thank you! I know how it feels to be 'left behind' so I know as much as you'll be happy for me, I know it's really hard for you all too!! I'm so glad I joined this group and I'm planning on sticking around (assuming this is all for real!) I'm sure you'll all get your BFP's in time and I'm going to hang around & celebrate with you all when your times come! :)

What a beautiful person you are <3


----------



## Melainey

Oh I am soooooooooo excited :) We were so overdue this BFP and I am happy that you can finally finish your family Loop :) 

So it's my last night of soy iso tonight :) Had no side effects (well constipated to fuck but i'm not sure if it was the soy iso cause I was the same before it hahaha) So I am hoping that this is our month! I had weird little ovary twinges last night which was weird ? Only CD6 today hahah!


----------



## LLPM

Melainey...poor thing! Hope the soy iso works for you, I really do! You could try vitex too...I was really doubtful but I'm sure it's partly responsible! I feel like my body maybe just needed a big kick in the pants! Not sure if you can take those two together though...hopefully you won't have to think about it and you'll get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## Melainey

Thank you Loop :) I am hopeful that we will get duffers soon! (well if we don't i'm gona stop trying cause I am going out of my mind :rofl: ) Yeah I will look into the Vitem and Maca root too cause I heard that is great too :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lucy!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:dance::dance::dance::headspin::dance::dance::dance::headspin::dance::dance::dance::headspin::dance::dance::dance::headspin::dance::dance::dance::headspin::dance::dance::dance::headspin::dance::dance::dance:

So excited and happy for you! Hoping all goes well and M and P will have their baby brother or sister before we know it!!!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Abby27

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
Congratulations! im so happy for you! YAAAY!


----------



## ginny83

what your edd lucy?


----------



## Abby27

Lucy knowing how we all symptom spot...did you have any?


----------



## LLPM

ginny83 said:


> what your edd lucy?

Ginny, FF has my EDD as 20th may, but the girls were 9 & 7 days over so I'm guessing end of may sometime!! Again assuming this is all real...I want to take another test just incase, I guess the DR will do one later!


----------



## LLPM

Abby27 said:


> Lucy knowing how we all symptom spot...did you have any?

Abby, yeah I wondered if someone would ask! TBH I wasn't paying much attention, I think this was the first cycle that felt content if that makes sense, I felt like it would happen at some point & it was just a waiting game but I felt a peace about it & for some reason wasn't stressed about getting pregnant for the first time in 9/10 months!! 
The ones I did notice were pimples (usually get them just before AF though anyway!), I had a big clump of ewcm on Friday, which also isn't unusual for me pre AF, I've been really bloated...I said to liam the other night that my tummy felt & looked huge - it was all squishy & gross but didn't really think anything of it. 
I haven't had any cramping or heavy legs - although I did have some about an hour after I tested today but not sure if it's in my head & I had cramping really early with Maggie so it doesn't overly worry me! 
I also have colostrum, I had it from 8 weeks with Maggie so also doesnt worry me and I'm not really sure that it ever did dry up completely! So there you go, nothing overly exciting...


----------



## Abby27

Awesome! thanks! i did a little fist in the air with a "yeah" in the quiet space of my office when i read your post! Really happy for you! xo


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> Abby27 said:
> 
> 
> Oh LLPM im getting very excited for you! Im glad that you are happy that even if not duffered the LP has increased. (i think Duffers for sure though)
> 
> Cossime and i think M2Q asked about Vitex. Its a herb, blackmores make it called Vitex agnus castus. (there are other brands out there) You generally take 1 tablet three times a day before meals, but that can vary. It is very useful for women who have cycles all over the place that seem to follow no pattern, or women who have a very short LP.
> Last year my cycles were everywhere, once i came off BC AF went missing, and my skin was shit...it was miserable. Once i started taking vitex i got AF back, and now i get her every 30-35 days (one cycle even less than 30 days). It doesnt help conception in the sense that it doesnt interfere or help sperm meet egg. But because you get more regular you have more chances of conception. Once the sperm meets the egg its better to have a longer LP to help that fertilized egg stay in. So it helps in that sense to.
> If you have a normal LP so 12-16 days, and regular cycle, then Vitex might mess that up, so dont take it. If you have a long cycle and shorter LP...you can give it a shot.
> It is one of the few natural therapies herbs that has been clinically studied.
> 
> Sorry to all those facing AF pains on Monday! Mondays are painful enough without AF...but lets get us some Spring conception!
> any one trying anything new this month?
> 
> cant believe its been almost a week since i POAS...but the Ovulation testing will soon begin. come on Spring conceptions!
> 
> I'm going to try smep this month!
> 
> Nanas eggs better wait!Click to expand...

Me too!!!! Morning all! Just trying to cach up as I read all the posts:)


----------



## cossime

Holy bat balls COnGrATULATIaoNs LLMP!!!!!! Wonderful news and sooooooooo happy for you:) :) :) :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Congrats Lucy!!!! So happy for you!!!! Xoxoxo:cloud9:

:flasher: I was pretty constipated for a while so I picked up a heavy duty laxative this weekend and that problem is all cleared up!! (couldnt leave the house though!!:dohh:

:jo: what kind of ovulation predictor did you get? 

Hi ladies!! Hope you are all doing well tonight!!! :flower:

Ps- will be starting to temp again tomorrow, no longer hating ff....hehe


----------



## Melainey

Lucy it is so real :hugs: Can't wait until you get it confirmed by the doc :hugs: 

Yeah Rosie cheeks I really think that I will have to get one :rofl: :rofl: hahaha 

Yay for temping :) I have been really slack with temping this month I almost forget every morning to do it :rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

:flasher: just noticed you have a :kiss: next to DH in your siggy, makes me think he is a pretty little butterfly!!! Bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: He is such a pretty little butterfly hahahahahahaha :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Well I guess that's enough fun for one night!! I'm off to bed ladies!! Xoxo


----------



## Rosie_PA

One quick question, for you ladies who bought FF using the Facebook promo, can you tell me what the promo code was so I can get the discounted price? Thanks!!


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Congrats Lucy!!!! So happy for you!!!! Xoxoxo:cloud9:
> 
> :flasher: I was pretty constipated for a while so I picked up a heavy duty laxative this weekend and that problem is all cleared up!! (couldnt leave the house though!!:dohh:
> 
> :jo: what kind of ovulation predictor did you get?
> 
> Hi ladies!! Hope you are all doing well tonight!!! :flower:
> 
> Ps- will be starting to temp again tomorrow, no longer hating ff....hehe

Um...clearview fertility monitor? or something like that...they dont sell them in Australia! Got mine sent over from the Uk i think...


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight Rosie cheeks :) :happydance: :hugs: x

p.s sorry I didn't buy FF I am a bum and use the free one hahaha!


----------



## number2woohoo

Lucy!!!!!
Huge congrats :) 
So very happy for you. xo


----------



## LLPM

number2woohoo said:


> Lucy!!!!!
> Huge congrats :)
> So very happy for you. xo

Thank you...your chart is looking amazing, wouldn't surprise me if there's a BFP headed your way too!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Don't think it's my month this month - have been so sick for over a week with a bad cold, and now these hives. Plus i have tested the last couple of days and got negative. Next month though, it'll happen :)


----------



## Newbie32

LOVE your positivity number2! When do you move back to your old job - is it straight away? 

Ive just found out what i need to do to formally contest mine and its quite full on! Has anyone heard of 'Adverse Action Claims'?

Im gonna do it though, f the lazy twat, i want my job back too!!!!


----------



## Abby27

I just had an interesting experience. A lady at work is a spiritual healer/psychic *something*. Any way last week i was helping her with work stuff and she offered to do a reading of me (she goes away and does the reading). i said it wasnt required...helping people is part of my job, but she insisted. Any way today she asked to see me...turns out she has decided to quit and leave today, but wanted to show me her reading of me. She said a few things that rang true for me (i could be cynical, and point out that working with me some of these things might be obvious, but really this lady has had two converstations with me in 5 years). she talked about how i like to box things (ie*flow charts*), some ailments im having (running injuries, she got pretty right). then she said that she sees me with a baby! that im boxing getting the baby away from having a baby (ie being overly concerned with getting a BFP, rather than thinking about creating life and bringing a baby into the world). She said that the baby has already chosen DH and me, and is waiting for me to be ready....so i just have to start talking to the baby and telling it we are ready. 

then she asked me if i had considered starting a family! ha! since she is leaving i did say that we were trying. 

for some strange reason it has given me some hope today!
So ladies...lets start talking to our unborn...in some cases unconcieved babies!


----------



## LLPM

number2woohoo said:


> Don't think it's my month this month - have been so sick for over a week with a bad cold, and now these hives. Plus i have tested the last couple of days and got negative. Next month though, it'll happen :)

:( don't give up hope yet!! I've been so sick with a bad head cold (pretty sure it wasn't pg related, we've all been really sick with it!) I've had conjunctivitis, ear infection, major blocked nose and razor sore throat for 6days!! Fx'd for you Hun!


----------



## Newbie32

Sounds good Abby!!!! FX its your month too hun!!!!!

2Mums talked to egg, and the sperm too i think when she got her bfp!

Loopey -is that what you've been up to this month as well?


----------



## LLPM

Also ladies look at my chart.... We only DTD one day before O, and had two days off before it! We had the same with Maggie so I'm wondering if maybe DH's swimmers take a few days to build up and doing every day or even every other day isn't so good?! They say it only takes one time... Lol


----------



## Newbie32

Ooooh loopey!! In which case might that be a boy????

I dont think you have intercourse pattern selected on your chart cos cant see when you got action!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

LLPM- woohoo oh my god that is the best news to wake up to! Congratulations I am just so happy for u. About time we got some good news on here! 

Not too sure what is happening with me. Still no AF temps still the same but getting bfn tests??? Yesterday I had a small bit of pale punk on the toilet paper thinking to myself here she comes but still nothing else. I put in a tampon last night thinking incase she arrives like last time in my sleep but only a small pink bit still???? Crazy silly body of mine.

Off travelling again today this time we are off to Belfast and Dublin which should be great fun. 

MELAINEY - Galway and Kilkenny ended in a draw so there is an all Ireland final rematch in a few weeks

Hope everyone has a great day. And congrats again LLPM


----------



## Trying2b2mums

we did talk to the egg, the sperm, as well as the universe, telling it we are waiting and ready for our bub, sounds crazy, but hey maybe it works!! 
lucy- still so thrilled for you, cant wait for update after DR, and i'm looking forward to telling OH, i've been telling her we've been expecting more from here! 
Still am expecting some more :bfp:s from some of you! 
:jo: enjoy your new toy, i loved mine, even if it never gave me a egg pic, it was fun, felt like you were doing something, but it does all the work for you.


----------



## Melainey

How are all you lovely ladies doing today??? :)


----------



## Newbie32

Excuse my french, but i fucking hate the witch!!!!!! Passionately.

A 9 month holiday from her sounds almost too good to be true to me right now!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Still buzzing from the excitement! I had so much to comment on, but forget it every time something else comes up about BFP! Maybe kiwi will be our next!!!!!

I'm at the docs ATM waiting nOw. Boo! Just seeing them about my chesty cough, but I'm also taking being here on cd 1 as a sign to get my fertility tested, so I will ask him to lLook into it for me. If he doesn't, I'll try a new doc who wants to helP ease my mind. 

Hope you're all well!

And nana, good on you going for your job!!!


----------



## Abby27

Trying2b2mums said:


> we did talk to the egg, the sperm, as well as the universe, telling it we are waiting and ready for our bub, sounds crazy, but hey maybe it works!!
> lucy- still so thrilled for you, cant wait for update after DR, and i'm looking forward to telling OH, i've been telling her we've been expecting more from here!
> Still am expecting some more :bfp:s from some of you!
> :jo: enjoy your new toy, i loved mine, even if it never gave me a egg pic, it was fun, felt like you were doing something, but it does all the work for you.

I think its time i started talking to my baby! :crib:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks darling, i hope the docs can help xxx

At least we are cd1 together xxx

And kiwi was my monday bfp prediction!!!

And how is lovely looneypip doing?


----------



## Melainey

Gosh my computer is crap haha it didnt tell me that I had new emails and I only read all those comments now haha! 

:jo: You go fight for your job!It is YOURS :happydance:

Abby - I truly believe in psychics :) (Some may find it crazy but I suppose we all need a little faith in one way or the other :) ) And that is so great for you :) :hugs: Hopefully it is very very soon :) 

Kiwi & Number2 I reckon you guys are duffers too :) :happydance:


I am going to start talking to my eggs (Multiples hehe) So hopefully they come and play and meet the havdsome spermies that await them :happydance:

Shelly - Hope all goes well at the docs :hugs: xx 

:jo: I hear ya on that bitch... I HATE HER!!! PISS OFF ****!! haha Sorry about the profanities :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Abby27

Melainey said:


> Gosh my computer is crap haha it didnt tell me that I had new emails and I only read all those comments now haha!
> 
> :jo: You go fight for your job!It is YOURS :happydance:
> 
> Abby - I truly believe in psychics :) (Some may find it crazy but I suppose we all need a little faith in one way or the other :) ) And that is so great for you :) :hugs: Hopefully it is very very soon :)
> 
> Kiwi & Number2 I reckon you guys are duffers too :) :happydance:
> 
> 
> I am going to start talking to my eggs (Multiples hehe) So hopefully they come and play and meet the havdsome spermies that await them :happydance:
> 
> Shelly - Hope all goes well at the docs :hugs: xx
> 
> :jo: I hear ya on that bitch... I HATE HER!!! PISS OFF ****!! haha Sorry about the profanities :rofl::rofl:

Talk to your babies! tell them its time and you and DH are ready! thats what im going to do! two baby boys (i dont really care, just what a different psychic said) .... and she was correct that in my head ive gotten so obsessed with TTC that ive separated that from having a baby. i didnt realise that till she said it. it was weird she said she keeps seeing me looking through my legs (i was wondering if that was cause im always sticking them up in the air after BD and watching tv)...but now i think she was seeing me giving birth.


----------



## Melainey

Nawwww that is great :happydance:

I am going to start talking to them this instant :hugs:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I am also talking to my belly and rubbing it but then feel like a right twat when AF shows up and I have been talking to space :)


----------



## Pammy31

congrats lucy... keep us posted. The vitex ac and soy should not be taken togethrr.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahaha melainey - no need to hold back on the profanities - unless you're going to get really harsh & drop the B-Bomb!! hahaha 

Been to the doctors. I have bronchitis, so now have some meds to fix me up! I talked to him about fertility too, we're going to do DH's SA this week now that I have my period. I showed him my charts and he said because there is evidence of me ovulating, it's unlikely that I would have pcos, and he will refer me to a gyno once we get the SA results back, so that will be this week! woohoo! (we're already assuming the SA will be fine as DH's son is only 3, so he's got pretty recent evidence his boys can swim!

nana - yay to being CD1 for us! you'll get your BFP before me this time tho, I seem to take forever to Ov! I'm only on my 3rd period since june! boo!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwipauagirl said:


> I am also talking to my belly and rubbing it but then feel like a right twat when AF shows up and I have been talking to space :)

we do that too - talk & rub my belly...won't feel stupid if you find out something is in there!!! have you tested???


----------



## Melainey

YAY Shelly :) That is great news and I am hoping that everything is in working order :happydance: 

I am SUPER horny today and have buttetflies in my tummy they are soooooo weird! hhahah


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> kiwipauagirl said:
> 
> 
> I am also talking to my belly and rubbing it but then feel like a right twat when AF shows up and I have been talking to space :)
> 
> we do that too - talk & rub my belly...won't feel stupid if you find out something is in there!!! have you tested???Click to expand...

 Tested sat with IC and clearblue both neg and haven't got the guts to test again :( away now till fri so said to DH if AF hasn't shown up will test again then go to GP to get bloods taken to really confirm yes or no. Last time I was 27 day cycle was when we flew to oz in dec. Got them as I landed in bris airport. So will see


----------



## Lisasmith

I'll start talking too! 

My af is on her way out :happydance: 

Sorry to those who the bitch got, she needs to fuck right off.


----------



## Newbie32

hopefully thats a lot of eggtivity going on down there looneypip!!

Yay for the docs squigles! Thats great news, i hope that this will mean you have some answers very soon hun xx

Kiwi - when was AF due? how long is your lp normally?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> hopefully thats a lot of eggtivity going on down there looneypip!!
> 
> Yay for the docs squigles! Thats great news, i hope that this will mean you have some answers very soon hun xx
> 
> Kiwi - when was AF due? how long is your lp normally?

I was due sat and my LP is 13 which makes me think the ov tests smiley face was out. Being away we haven't had a chance to BD that much so if smiley was wrong and I ov'd late we missed it :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwi, your temps look good! I hope she stays far far away from you!!!

Melainey - I agree with nana on the eggtivity! lol

yeah, should be good just to ease my mind, I'm happy to wait if I know nothing is wrong with me (well I say happy now, but I know the wait will suck just as much!) I would just hate to go test in a couple of years and be told I should have just come straight in when we didn't fall. 

My doc said most people conceive within 6 months. after that the majority of the leftovers conveive within 12 and then after that there are the stragglers who fall in time to come after that.

I've never been to a gyno before, what are they like fee wise? is it just like visiting the doctors office, or way more exy cos they are a specialist?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwipauagirl said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> hopefully thats a lot of eggtivity going on down there looneypip!!
> 
> Yay for the docs squigles! Thats great news, i hope that this will mean you have some answers very soon hun xx
> 
> Kiwi - when was AF due? how long is your lp normally?
> 
> I was due sat and my LP is 13 which makes me think the ov tests smiley face was out. Being away we haven't had a chance to BD that much so if smiley was wrong and I ov'd late we missed it :(Click to expand...

I think your ov date looks right on FF. was BD timed well if it is correct? I would say you're 2 days late miss & you're going to get a BFP when you test!:happydance:


----------



## Melainey

I am actually wanting to know the same thing cause I don't wana go to the specialist until I know how much it costs :)


----------



## Abby27

M2Q and Melainey just call and ask the receptionist what the fees are when you make the appt? all doctors arent the same, so im pretty sure all specialists arent either! 

Kiwi i really think and hope you are baking a little bun! the digital smilies are the gold standard of OPKs, plus the thermal shift! i think you O'd when you think you did. 
My understanding is that once you O nothing but preggers delays AF....stress can delay O, but once the horse is bolted its either duffers or AF. LPs on the longer are 16 days....so....looking good my friend! looking good! i have everything crossed for you! xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby27 said:


> M2Q and Melainey just call and ask the receptionist what the fees are when you make the appt? all doctors arent the same, so im pretty sure all specialists arent either!
> 
> Kiwi i really think and hope you are baking a little bun! the digital smilies are the gold standard of OPKs, plus the thermal shift! i think you O'd when you think you did.
> My understanding is that once you O nothing but preggers delays AF....stress can delay O, but once the horse is bolted its either duffers or AF. LPs on the longer are 16 days....so....looking good my friend! looking good! i have everything crossed for you! xo

totally agree! Looks like BFPs go on runs here to me...all I need is Kiwi to POAS & prove me right!! 

Thanks for the advice on the gyno - it's nice to ask dumb questions here, cos I don't feel stupid... It's all a bit daunting when you've never done it before!


----------



## Abby27

im all about asking questions....Here is a question you can ask....is any of the specialist appt covered by medicare? A Friend of mine had an IUI because she has pcos, and some of that was covered by medicare! only because she had pcos though


----------



## Newbie32

I think it might depend on the Gyno, I am due for a pap so it's been two years but I thought that Medicare covered at least part of it...but then I don't think it was that expensive at my gyno anyway xx


----------



## Abby27

testing to see if i can show my chart


----------



## LLPM

Abby some of it is covered by Medicare, when we looked into a SA for Liam it was going to be $157 and we'd get $32 back or something like that! It's still pretty pricey and they said you pay for each appointment as a set amount and then any tests are on top of that!! I guess it would vary each place and even state, it's more if you don't have a referral too. Maybe you could ring a local one and just sound them out, they have to tell you if you ask - they generally have lovely phone receptionists at those kind of places!


----------



## Abby27

Excellent thanks....if you ever need a hand with family tax benefit im ya gal on that one! Family assistance law is my thing! 

and now im sorry for being a bit silly, but what am i doing wrong with this ov chart display?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, well I will have a referral, which is good. I'm not sure if they are going to charge us for our SA or not, but nothing has been mentioned yet. We didn't ask the question though. Our doctor is really good, he bulk bills us & is very thorough, so I don't know whether it's up to the doctor if they charge or not either... 

I know that pap smears are covered, I pay for my doctors appointment, and I get billed for the thin prep, but other than that, I don't get charged for it. 

I guess in our favour, it's our first child & other than paying off a car, we don't really have any other debts, so we're in a place that while we don't have a lot of 'spare' money, we can afford to spend our wages on testing for a while, cos it's only us we have to look after... once we have one kid, we won't go through all this again, we will just be patient cos we know it can happen, I would just like to know cos it's really important to both of us to be able to have a family.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

According to smiley faces I ov'd mon so we did it thur fri sat sun mon and tue for good measure :) sohopefully there was enough storage up there but of course nit getting hope up. 
Not sure how oz insurance works anymore but here my lap test is covered but IUI isn't. And over here it's &#8364;650 which is about $800 roughly. IVF is a couple of grand :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby27 said:


> Excellent thanks....if you ever need a hand with family tax benefit im ya gal on that one! Family assistance law is my thing!
> 
> and now im sorry for being a bit silly, but what am i doing wrong with this ov chart display?

Thats good to know! I am clueless with that kind of stuff. I hate it too, cos it makes me feel really stupid and then I get embarrassed to ask questions.

You've just posted the wrong code. Try going to the same section, but copt & paste the 'bb thumbnail' code.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwipauagirl said:


> According to smiley faces I ov'd mon so we did it thur fri sat sun mon and tue for good measure :) sohopefully there was enough storage up there but of course nit getting hope up.
> Not sure how oz insurance works anymore but here my lap test is covered but IUI isn't. And over here it's &#8364;650 which is about $800 roughly. IVF is a couple of grand :(

wow, that's expensive! It adds up so quickly hey! Such a shame they don't help out more with things like this, fertility issues should be high on the agenda of things to help at a lower cost!

On a positive, your BDing is perfect to get you a little bubba!! FXd for you hun!!!

EDIT: before you started charting, did you know when you ovulated?


----------



## Abby27

excellent thanks! 
Family assistance law is a little tricky, mostly cause its quite stupidly written...it took me ages to learn (i used to teach it!!! if you can believe that!) but with paid parental leave and FTB you can get a little bit of $ once you have a bub

one of the reason every pregnant woman at work is friendly with me is that i do their maternity leave budgets! i dont mind actually, its good to use the knowledge on something


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

great chart!! I know all about the paid parental leave scheme, Looked into that when making the decision to start TTC. FTB was something I figured I would just take as it comes, I thought I would just throw myself in the deep end when it's time....doesn't sound like a great plan when put in writing. lol 

Is it something that you need to fill our forms and stuff before you have a baby, at the time of birth, or just at tax time??


----------



## Abby27

Its an annual payment that you can choose how you want paid. You can choose it at tax time, you can choose it fortnightly. There are two parts, A and B. A is combined income and paid per child. So more children you have the higher the amount and the threshold. Part B is like a stay home allowance. so if you have one partner earning a million and one partner staying home you still get part B. i could go on!


----------



## Melainey

I don't understand any of that stuff haha! I'm silly :haha:

We didn't have to pay for SA which was weird? It was completely covered through medicare (Which obviously was GREAT :) ) But I think it is unfair that it is different for everyone and different in the other states! I think it is crazy..

I don't wanna sound stupid but what is an IUI??? I've been meaning to ask for AGES now :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Intra uterine insemination? Isn't it where they put the swimmers where they need to be to catch the egg?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I have been using smley face tests for about a year and relying on them. I am usually day 10 or 11 and with this being first month of temping not sure how FF works out the date. We usually BD from day 8 and go for about a week to be sure :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

IUI basically starting from day 5 u are given injections each day to make u nice and fertile about a week later u have a scan and if Ur o'ing Dh goes and gives a sample and his best of best is kind of put in a tube which is inserted into u and hopefully u get a Bfp. Well that is how I read all the info


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Ladies :happydance:


----------



## Abby27

they "wash" it first which is interesting, and somewhat important (no idea why). Basically the spermies dont have to get through the environment of your vagina, but get put in the uterus. Sadly my friends didnt work, she had an egg, and DH had great spermies. which is sad that it didnt work, but it goes to show you can have everything right and it still doesnt happen. 
Melainey when you get duffers with your twins this month we shall chat about your family tax benefit options, and for you the baby bonus!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I have heard of it not happening as well. It's scary. Why oh why can't it just be easy.


----------



## Melainey

Hehehehe Abby sure thing :winkwink: I really hope my twinnies make an entrance this month :haha::rofl: 

I love the way your chart is so stable Abby :) Mine is hell eratic before O it annoys me haha!


----------



## Abby27

that drop you had this morning i usually get right before O. not always, but more often than not. looks like you are brewing some eggies! 

i dont think my first two days count...my temp was higher and i didnt get a good bleed till Thursday. AF was just being weird. So im not really sure my day one is my day one.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby27 said:


> Its an annual payment that you can choose how you want paid. You can choose it at tax time, you can choose it fortnightly. There are two parts, A and B. A is combined income and paid per child. So more children you have the higher the amount and the threshold. Part B is like a stay home allowance. so if you have one partner earning a million and one partner staying home you still get part B. i could go on!

good explanation! so can you claim A & B, or are you only entitled to one or the other?

EDIT: does all this just get sorted out at centrelink?

one other question (may be a tricky one?) DH has a son, he pays child support & we have him 2 nights per week. Can he claim the FTB for him aswell, or not because his mother already would?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwipauagirl said:


> I have been using smley face tests for about a year and relying on them. I am usually day 10 or 11 and with this being first month of temping not sure how FF works out the date. We usually BD from day 8 and go for about a week to be sure :)

FF detects Ovulation based on your temperature. The idea is that the OPKs predict that Ov is going to happen, so you have been BDing at the right time because yours have been positive. But A sustained temperature rise is the only way to see that you have actually ovulated. Some people can get positive OPKs but don't actually Ov. That's why we say it's importnant that you don't change the data you enter in FF just based on what you think it should be, cos you may think you Ov on a certain day, but your risen temperature can actually confirm when it happens. 

Hope that wasn't totally confusing!


----------



## Abby27

good explanation! so can you claim A & B, or are you only entitled to one or the other?[/QUOTE]

thanks! you can claim both, you may only be entitled to one or the other or both depending on your situation. Ie partner earns 75k and there is a stay home parent you would probably be entitled to both. the thresholds for A (how much you can earn) are usually pretty generous. 

the thing with FTB is that its a Yearly payment, based on annual income. if you choose to get it fortnightly that is fine but you need to estimate your income. If your estimate is wrong you could get a debt (which is nothing to be feared, a debt with the family assistance office is no big deal, and you usually pay it back with the money they pay you the following year). You might estimate it perfectly then someone gets made redundant with a pay out....blows your estimate way out and you get a debt. The only number that matters is that yearly income on your tax notice of assessment. 

when claiming you can mix it up....lets say DH income is unpredictable but you KNOW you wont work that year. then just claim part B fortnightly and then part A with your tax. or vice versa, just get A and get part B later. 

There is a max rate then a sliding scale till you hit base rate... then another sliding scale till you are no longer eligible. So you might work out that you are entitled to the somewhere between the max and base and decide to just take the base rate until your tax is done then claim the difference.

or what i would i do, estimate the best you can and wear the debt if you are wrong (the government gives you a buffer....you may have heard of the $600 per child? its basically so if you fuck up there is a pillow for you)

if any one wants to kick around some scenarios im happy to work out


----------



## Melainey

I know what you mean Abby , I get confused sometimes if I am just spotting or day one haha! 

WOW that is a lot to take in hahahaha!!


----------



## Abby27

Yes he can claim FTB, but that would have to be arranged with the other party, who is probably claiming 100%. If you have the son for a % of the time then he can claim that, but then it gets deducted from the 100% of the other parent. It usually doesnt happen unless its a 50/50 split. (i think it has to be greater than 10% to claim) you have to consider how much $ you could get with your %...usually not worth it

good news though that the maintenance he pays for that child is deducted from his annual income, which increases the amount you can get in FTB part A...ie if he pays 5k a year in maintenance and earns 75000 then his income is reduced to 70000.


----------



## Abby27

sorry i got into an FTB rant.

Centrelink, Family assistance office, ATO, Medicare all can assist. Online claim is the easiest for fortnightly claims, ATO for annual claims, the form is a bitch!


----------



## Melainey

Don't be sorry :happydance: It's great that we have lots of different professionals on here that we can get advise from :) (I'm pretty useless at the moment until I go back to Uni and finish hahaha)


----------



## LLPM

Hey ladies...so I've been to the GP, she wouldn't do another test as she said if you're late for AF and get a positive (used properly and a good brand!) you can trust it 100%!! So apparently I'm 5w1day have a referral for a dating scan & all the blood tests! :) still doesn't feel real, I can't wait to get my other tests so I can confirm...I'll probably take all of them at the same time! :) 
Centrelink is so bloomin confusing!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

that is awesome. Thanks so much for that! yeah, probably not worth it for us to claim FTB for him. good to know that him paying child support means that we can get more for our children when it is deducted from his wage. it all seems so simple when someone tells you all the information! 

What is the first starting point to get the ball rolling on all of this (would it be to visit the family assistance office?), and when do we need to do it? is it an after birth thing, or do we need to organise it before baby comes along?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


LLPM said:


> Hey ladies...so I've been to the GP, she wouldn't do another test as she said if you're late for AF and get a positive (used properly and a good brand!) you can trust it 100%!! So apparently I'm 5w1day have a referral for a dating scan & all the blood tests! :) still doesn't feel real, I can't wait to get my other tests so I can confirm...I'll probably take all of them at the same time! :)
> Centrelink is so bloomin confusing!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:yay! that's so exciting! congratulations!! really happy for you guys! what did Liam say??


----------



## Melainey

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so freaking happy for you and Liam :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Soooooooooooooo happy :) xx

When are you getting all your tests done?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> Don't be sorry :happydance: It's great that we have lots of different professionals on here that we can get advise from :) (I'm pretty useless at the moment until I go back to Uni and finish hahaha)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:hellooo!!! :) I agree, it's awesome having lots of different people in the mix here!


----------



## Melainey

Helllllloooooooo lovely lady :hugs: How are you??? :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm good! I wanna go to bed, but I also wanna watch winners & losers....what do to what to do... lol


----------



## LLPM

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...so I've been to the GP, she wouldn't do another test as she said if you're late for AF and get a positive (used properly and a good brand!) you can trust it 100%!! So apparently I'm 5w1day have a referral for a dating scan & all the blood tests! :) still doesn't feel real, I can't wait to get my other tests so I can confirm...I'll probably take all of them at the same time! :)
> Centrelink is so bloomin confusing!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:yay! that's so exciting! congratulations!! really happy for you guys! what did Liam say??Click to expand...

Hehe, he was thrilled of course... He didn't sound super excited at first (I had to ring him as I was desperate to tell my neighbour and had to tell him first!!) but then he kept sending me messages saying he was really excited! I think for the guys though it's hard for them to connect until they start to feel baby moving etc
So I think as time goes on he'll get more excited! It's still all very surreal
Kiwi you totally need to test!!


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so freaking happy for you and Liam :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Soooooooooooooo happy :) xx
> 
> When are you getting all your tests done?

Scan in two weeks!! Need to ring tomorrow and book but hopefully 25th (around 7weeks!) will have bloods done this week sometime.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, I know what you mean about it being different for men than women. I think my DH will be super excited, but I think it will be the same, he probably won't get why I go a bit loopy with exccitement! lol


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I reckon the men are different ! When we had the m/c DH was always saying not to get excited but it is hard not to haha! but he was so happy when we found out but cautious I suppose :) 

What is everyone doing tonight???


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

i'm watching can of worms at the moment, but am about to go to bed I think. tired....


----------



## Melainey

:hugs: I'm still waiting on DH to get home the bloody dick! Haha So annoying that he's been late the past two nights!!! Grrrrr


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

poor thing! maybe you should go have a shower ;);) that would fill in some time! hahaha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm off to bed girlies - sweet dreams everyone!!

Take care of our 3 little beans (4th being Kiwi when she tests!)

xxxx


----------



## Melainey

Hhaha I shoud hey :winkwink: 

Goodnight sweetness :) xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Night girls...shit night to top off a shit day (for me, not the thread!!!!)

XXXX


----------



## cossime

LLPM said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so freaking happy for you and Liam :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Soooooooooooooo happy :) xx
> 
> When are you getting all your tests done?
> 
> Scan in two weeks!! Need to ring tomorrow and book but hopefully 25th (around 7weeks!) will have bloods done this week sometime.Click to expand...

Soooooooooo thrilled for you!!! You've restored my faith in mother nature :hugs: xxxxxxxx to you and all your bubs!


----------



## LLPM

cossime said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so freaking happy for you and Liam :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Soooooooooooooo happy :) xx
> 
> When are you getting all your tests done?
> 
> Scan in two weeks!! Need to ring tomorrow and book but hopefully 25th (around 7weeks!) will have bloods done this week sometime.Click to expand...
> 
> Soooooooooo thrilled for you!!! You've restored my faith in mother nature :hugs: xxxxxxxx to you and all your bubs!Click to expand...

Thanks, I got to the point where I wondered if it was ever going to happen...


----------



## LLPM

Melainey your post earlier with all the swearing in it alerted my Internet security access denied thing!! We have settings on our Internet as its owned by the bible college so it prevents access to porn sites & sites with certain words in it!! Haha.


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Night girls...shit night to top off a shit day (for me, not the thread!!!!)
> 
> XXXX

What happened tonight love?


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> LOVE your positivity number2! When do you move back to your old job - is it straight away?
> 
> Ive just found out what i need to do to formally contest mine and its quite full on! Has anyone heard of 'Adverse Action Claims'?
> 
> Im gonna do it though, f the lazy twat, i want my job back too!!!!

No but don't you back down! xo


----------



## Newbie32

Ah number 2, one of those nights...emotional anyway, thanks af for that...lOgged back on to work after dinner to floods of abuse from girl doing my job!! Didn't need that today.... Tomorrow will be better right? Erm...probably not!!!


----------



## Melainey

hahaha oh sorry loop hahahaha!! Ooopsie :winkwink:

Oh no nanna :jo: I hope tomorrow will be better for you xxo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi All - finally caught up 13 pages later!

Yay Loop!! Praising God big time for answered prayer! His timing is perfect! Just knew he wouldnt have given you such a strong desire if it wasnt meant to be!! So so so happy for you and Liam! What a lovely surprise to come home to after an awesome weekend away! Hehe I got my photo taken with you and baby number 3 :)

Hi to eVeryone else! Nana I hope your night improves hun! Hugs! :hugs:

Number2 and Kiwi make sure you save your fmu to poas!!! No getting up to pee when youre half asleep and forgetting!

Xx


----------



## Maddy40

Night all! It's taken me the first hour of my shift to catch up reading :)

LLPM - WHOOOPEEEE! Sooo excited for you. Will you wait a couple of weeks for the dating scan so you can see the heartbeat, or go in ASAP? How did DH react?

Lisa - re: the age gap, I don't think it's such a big deal. There is 7 years between my two kids and they couldn't be closer. They never had a fight because they didn't share friends, toys, etc because of the age gap. But they totally have each other's backs.

2woohoo - boys are great aren't they? I must admit I was a little shocked when I found out that my #2 would be a girl, as I'd applied to adopt another boy as I had such a great time parenting DS. I am so NOT a girly-girl.

Mum2Q - are you getting referred just to a gyno or to a fertility specialist? I'd be trying to get that referral letter ASAP in case the wait is 2 months like our specialist :(

Kiwi - gosh those services are cheap! The 'starter' costs at our FS are:
Appointment - $180 approx $72 back from Medicare
IUI $1800 &#8211; after Medicare rebate you are out of pocket $1255
IVF $6653 per cycle &#8211; out of pocket $1,535 to 1,984 first cycle. Second and subsequent cycles also cosst $6,653 with $1065 &#8211; $2,025 out of pocket.
Private health care (if you have it) generally covers only a very small amount of 'in hospital' costs relating to IVF.

Everyone else - nightly night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bug (or the witchey-poo) bite!


----------



## Maddy40

P.S. so excited, am off to visit my 21yo son tomorrow. He has been out of home working in Qld for the past year and I've only seen him twice - once at Xmas/New Year when he visited for 2 weeks and again for a weekend in May at my Mum's 60th. DH is away and daughter is at school camp so I will have son All To Myself. Selfish Mummy!

Edited to add: Night shift & credit card do not mix. Just ordered Pre-seed and Softcups online from the US. Preseed from the US is quite a bit cheaper than in Aust plus there was a free postage deal.


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Ah number 2, one of those nights...emotional anyway, thanks af for that...lOgged back on to work after dinner to floods of abuse from girl doing my job!! Didn't need that today.... Tomorrow will be better right? Erm...probably not!!!

You should probably reply to her abusive message with "gosh, that's extremely inappropriate, isn't it!". Oh, and copy the boss in.


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy40 said:


> P.S. so excited, am off to visit my 21yo son tomorrow. He has been out of home working in Qld for the past year and I've only seen him twice - once at Xmas/New Year when he visited for 2 weeks and again for a weekend in May at my Mum's 60th. DH is away and daughter is at school camp so I will have son All To Myself. Selfish Mummy!
> 
> Edited to add: Night shift & credit card do not mix. Just ordered Pre-seed and Softcups online from the US. Preseed from the US is quite a bit cheaper than in Aust plus there was a free postage deal.

That's awesome - you must miss him terribly! xo


----------



## Maddy40

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Ah number 2, one of those nights...emotional anyway, thanks af for that...lOgged back on to work after dinner to floods of abuse from girl doing my job!! Didn't need that today.... Tomorrow will be better right? Erm...probably not!!!
> 
> You should probably reply to her abusive message with "gosh, that's extremely inappropriate, isn't it!". Oh, and copy the boss in.Click to expand...

Absolutely, I agree. Totally inappropriate :growlmad: on her behalf and you should take it further. :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls xxx

Ooooh number2 nice little spike this am!!!! Did you :test: today? I reckon you're bfp number2!!!!

And kiwi please test tomorrow morning!!! You have got to be duffers!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Maddy: glad u get to see Ur son. U must miss him

LLPM: still delighted about Ur news I have actually been thinking of u all day

Newbie: hope today is a better day for u

Angel: how's life at the inlaws going?

Everyone else: a very big good morning up u all

I am up here now in Belfast. Off tomorrow to see murals etc and titanic museum. Tonight at dinner I went to bathroom and small dark pink tinge was on the paper. I think I might get AF tomorrow. My friend and are sharing a bed (lol) so will put in a tampon and see what happens tomorrow. Today I am day 28 and still too nervous to test. Plus have no tests with me. My heart is sinking a little especially after the toilet paper incident. Weather u believe or not please pray AF stays away x 

Have a great day girls xx


----------



## Abby27

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> that is awesome. Thanks so much for that! yeah, probably not worth it for us to claim FTB for him. good to know that him paying child support means that we can get more for our children when it is deducted from his wage. it all seems so simple when someone tells you all the information!
> 
> What is the first starting point to get the ball rolling on all of this (would it be to visit the family assistance office?), and when do we need to do it? is it an after birth thing, or do we need to organise it before baby comes along?

Happy to help! its done after the baby is born, and sort of depends on the time of year. If you can time it perfectly at the begining of the financial year then yaay. Otherwise you have to consider your income earned up until that point, and then including the paid parental leave which is a taxable income. So ideally having a baby 18 weeks before the end of the financial year is what you want....then 18 weeks paid parental leave and then a low estimate for the following financial year to get max FTB. Online is probably the best option once the baby is born


----------



## Lisasmith

I have everything crossed kiwi xx

Maddy, how exciting about seeing your son! Enjoy your time :) 

Impressive spike happening there! Go pee on things :D


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning dufferinos!!

Nana so sorry about that girl! Just be the bigger person & when it comes to it, the boss will see the maturity level & know how they want to hire. Thinking of you, vent here to make sure you keep your cool with her! 

Maddy, he said gyno, so not sure if they are fertility specialist or not. I'm assuming I should be asking to go to fs instead???

Kiwi, hope the witch stays away!!!!

Number 2, your chart is very stalkable today!!!

Abby, are you able to get your estimate online and change your details later? Just wondering how to figure out if it's more affordable to work full time/part time/ stay home?

Edit: maddy soak up your son!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Nana, email the bitch back bcc your boss in. Be very composed and polite. What a little c word she is! I wish I could smack her down on your behalf.


----------



## Newbie32

What did i ever do to keep my sanity when i didnt have you lovely ladies here for support!!!!

My email back was something along these lines, however I have changed her name to protect her identity..

"Dear Bitchfacedwhorebagjobstealinglazyhoe,

Whilst i can understand that the current situation regarding our job's is quite stressful, it is not an excuse for you to write rude and unprofessional emails to me, so I would appreciate it if you would stop.

I trust that you are having fun in Singapore. I will be discussing the tone and content of your emails with our boss this morning.

Thanks."


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi i have everything crossed for you! When i was talking to my baby/babies last night i asked them to send yours your way! (i did for everyone actually!...i figure they are all hanging out waiting for us to say come on down)

M2Q: yeah you can do some estimates on line (*i find the current Department of human services website hard to navigate) https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/enablers/online-estimators

you want to select Launch and then Estimate Family Assistance rates only 
its the 2012-2013 financial year, so its not quite accurate, the rates go up each year. 
It asks a lot of confusing questions...just put in income and maintenance.


----------



## Abby27

Nana that is an awesome reply! 

I once said in an email "I can appreciate that this is a stressful time, however the tone and content of your email appear to be petty and unprofessional, therefore cannot be taken seriously. If you could take the time to re-construct your email in a professional manner, i will be happy to take the time to read and reply."


----------



## Newbie32

lol Abby!

Yes, me thinks that such an email would have her wishing she was back here to be able to make some pathetic excuse for herself!!! Ah well...tough shit sherlock.


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> Nana that is an awesome reply!
> 
> I once said in an email "I can appreciate that this is a stressful time, however the tone and content of your email appear to be petty and unprofessional, therefore cannot be taken seriously. If you could take the time to re-construct your email in a professional manner, i will be happy to take the time to read and reply."

Hahaha that's awesome


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks abby - I will check it out!!

Nana - that is an awesome reply! I do hope that talking to the boss isn't just a threat & that you will actually be doing this!!!

What did she say to you in the email? You don't have to share if you don't like! 

I hope your day improves! I don't know much about what your job actually entails, but for me, I kind of think that someone who will send silly emails when they are mad (and probably drunk in singapore??!!) is probably not the right personality type to be in HR??


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks girls xxx
> 
> Ooooh number2 nice little spike this am!!!! Did you :test: today? I reckon you're bfp number2!!!!
> 
> And kiwi please test tomorrow morning!!! You have got to be duffers!!

yep I reckon I am. Stalk my chart now!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> What did i ever do to keep my sanity when i didnt have you lovely ladies here for support!!!!
> 
> My email back was something along these lines, however I have changed her name to protect her identity..
> 
> "Dear Bitchfacedwhorebagjobstealinglazyhoe,
> 
> Whilst i can understand that the current situation regarding our job's is quite stressful, it is not an excuse for you to write rude and unprofessional emails to me, so I would appreciate it if you would stop.
> 
> I trust that you are having fun in Singapore. I will be discussing the tone and content of your emails with our boss this morning.
> 
> Thanks."

Ah, excellent reply. Go get 'er. When you talk to your boss make sure you do a lot of head shaking and "how very disappointing this sort of behaviour is" type comments. And that noise that mums make with their tongue when they are shaking their head at someone doing the wrong thing. (I don't know how to type that noise. Like a kangaroo noise? LOL)


----------



## Newbie32

Omg!!!!!!!


Woooohoooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls xxx
> 
> Ooooh number2 nice little spike this am!!!! Did you :test: today? I reckon you're bfp number2!!!!
> 
> And kiwi please test tomorrow morning!!! You have got to be duffers!!
> 
> yep I reckon I am. Stalk my chart now!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:oh my god oh my god oh my god!!!!! soooooo excited for you!!! yay! this is the best ever!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I reckon my predictions have done pretty damn good this month! 2 from 3 so far!!!!

Come on kiwi....your turn next darlin....

Yay number2. I literally squealed at my desk in excitement when i saw the green line!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> What did i ever do to keep my sanity when i didnt have you lovely ladies here for support!!!!
> 
> My email back was something along these lines, however I have changed her name to protect her identity..
> 
> "Dear Bitchfacedwhorebagjobstealinglazyhoe,
> 
> Whilst i can understand that the current situation regarding our job's is quite stressful, it is not an excuse for you to write rude and unprofessional emails to me, so I would appreciate it if you would stop.
> 
> I trust that you are having fun in Singapore. I will be discussing the tone and content of your emails with our boss this morning.
> 
> Thanks."
> 
> Ah, excellent reply. Go get 'er. When you talk to your boss make sure you do a lot of head shaking and "how very disappointing this sort of behaviour is" type comments. And that noise that mums make with their tongue when they are shaking their head at someone doing the wrong thing. (I don't know how to type that noise. Like a kangaroo noise? LOL)Click to expand...

I think I've seen it typed as tsk tsk tsk - you will have to do that more often now that you're going to have 2 kids!!! whoa! yay!


----------



## lisamfr

Oh Newbie I hope your having a much better morning/day today. Love you reply back you said the right thing.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> I reckon my predictions have done pretty damn good this month! 2 from 3 so far!!!!
> 
> Come on kiwi....your turn next darlin....
> 
> Yay number2. I literally squealed at my desk in excitement when i saw the green line!!!!

Yeah, you have nailed it - maybe you are in the wrong job, you could make lots of money psycic sash! 

C'Mon Kiwi!!!


----------



## lisamfr

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls xxx
> 
> Ooooh number2 nice little spike this am!!!! Did you :test: today? I reckon you're bfp number2!!!!
> 
> And kiwi please test tomorrow morning!!! You have got to be duffers!!
> 
> yep I reckon I am. Stalk my chart now!Click to expand...

How exciting woohoo :happydance: When are you going to test WOMEN???


----------



## number2woohoo

faint... but there!
POAS this morning and felt so rotten I forgot to check it within the 3 to 5 minutes. It looked like a faint positive but I wasn't sure. So I managed to pull it together enough to pee on another stick, and it came up like this. AF not due till Thursday. Shall call doctor shortly as I am actually concerned something might be wrong (I had hives like this when I miscarried - it may be unrelated but it really has me worried). Still, for now - whee! :)
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Newbie32

hahahahaha yeah maybe i should be seeking alternate employment.....lol

Being entirely selfish, i'd of course like to predict myself next cycle!!!!! hehehehehe

I did have a feeling about number2 and loopey this month but also about you squeegs - so clearly its your turn this next cycle!!!!!

XXXXX

Yay!! BFP run!! Woohooo!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> What did i ever do to keep my sanity when i didnt have you lovely ladies here for support!!!!
> 
> My email back was something along these lines, however I have changed her name to protect her identity..
> 
> "Dear Bitchfacedwhorebagjobstealinglazyhoe,
> 
> Whilst i can understand that the current situation regarding our job's is quite stressful, it is not an excuse for you to write rude and unprofessional emails to me, so I would appreciate it if you would stop.
> 
> I trust that you are having fun in Singapore. I will be discussing the tone and content of your emails with our boss this morning.
> 
> Thanks."
> 
> Ah, excellent reply. Go get 'er. When you talk to your boss make sure you do a lot of head shaking and "how very disappointing this sort of behaviour is" type comments. And that noise that mums make with their tongue when they are shaking their head at someone doing the wrong thing. (I don't know how to type that noise. Like a kangaroo noise? LOL)Click to expand...
> 
> I think I've seen it typed as tsk tsk tsk - you will have to do that more often now that you're going to have 2 kids!!! whoa! yay!Click to expand...

Yeah I thought that too (about tsk tsk) but really, there's no K sound in it.


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls xxx
> 
> Ooooh number2 nice little spike this am!!!! Did you :test: today? I reckon you're bfp number2!!!!
> 
> And kiwi please test tomorrow morning!!! You have got to be duffers!!
> 
> yep I reckon I am. Stalk my chart now!Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting woohoo :happydance: When are you going to test WOMEN???Click to expand...

Ah I did, that's what you were supposed to notice on the chart


----------



## Newbie32

Number2 that is a BEAUTY of a line!!!!

Deffo get to the quacks tho if you're worried about the hives.....I have everything crossed that they are just stressed but now that you're duffers you need to totally destress and bake that bun!!!!!


----------



## Abby27

OMG! YAAAAAAY oh im so excited....

Number 2 YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## lisamfr

CONGRATULATION HUN I am soo jealous but so happy for you. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope Kiwi is next then we can all follow FX FX


----------



## number2woohoo

I so get the jealous but happy thing, have felt it with each BFP... let's hope this run of BFPs is going to keep going till we all get there! xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I know, there is no k in the sound, I actually shake my head when I read that cos I think it looks too stupid. Lol maybe we will just say 'roo sound roo sound roo sound' lol

Get to the doc about your hives to ease your mind! I think stress related, but best to ease your mind if you're worried!!!

Newbie, sorry to disappoint! Lol I thought you were in too, I was following team v chart with a BFP! 

My bet is on you, me and Melainey for the trifecta this month!!

This obviously doesn't mean I'm ruling everyone else out, it's just my beginning of the month bet! I figure being selfless doesn't get you pregnant, maybe I'll try being selfish & backing myself. Lol

I hope we all get bfps!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

number2woohoo said:


> I so get the jealous but happy thing, have felt it with each BFP... let's hope this run of BFPs is going to keep going till we all get there! xo

:happydance:How long were you trying again?


----------



## lisamfr

whee! WHee! WHEE all day long woohoo I would be too if I was you!

FX the hives are just stress from work and you have nothing to worry about & it's a smooth sailing pregnancy.


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> I so get the jealous but happy thing, have felt it with each BFP... let's hope this run of BFPs is going to keep going till we all get there! xo
> 
> :happydance:How long were you trying again?Click to expand...

We've been trying since about April, had a loss in early June. Thank goodness it hasn't taken too long (though it seemed like a long time).


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> I so get the jealous but happy thing, have felt it with each BFP... let's hope this run of BFPs is going to keep going till we all get there! xo
> 
> :happydance:How long were you trying again?Click to expand...

You would be spewing if it took ages after number 1! You were on the pill were t you? Harrison really wanted to be here!!! So stoked for you Hun! 

The exciting thing is we're all at different stages, but our bfps can stick together for Advice etc!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yes!!!!!!! Congrats honey. Soooo happy for you!


----------



## LLPM

Oooooh yay number2!!! So friggin excited for you!! :D if you're worried go get checked out, they can check your BETA levels (they probably will anyway considering you've had a previous m/c.) praying it all goes well and you'll be holding your bubba in may/June!! 
Kiwi..we're waiting for you!

Has anyone done any research regarding pregnancy supplements/vitamins? I never took any with the girls but I feel I'll be more tired this time around and think it would be good! Any ideas?


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm dying with excitement here! 

LLPM - pregnancy multis can really help with the fatigue. Most of them are all the same except for the fancy packaging


----------



## ginny83

oh I just jumped straight to the last page to see if there were any exciting updates and yay to finding out about Number2's BFP!!!!

So excited for you!

So I'll have to go and read back through everything to find out how it unfolded lol


----------



## ginny83

LLPM - I try and take Elevit as it's one of the only ones I know that has iron in it. Some days I feel to sick to take it though so I just take my folate which is a tiny tablet. 

I have been extremely tired, although so far my iron levels have been OK, although on the lower end.


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> I so get the jealous but happy thing, have felt it with each BFP... let's hope this run of BFPs is going to keep going till we all get there! xo
> 
> :happydance:How long were you trying again?Click to expand...
> 
> You would be spewing if it took ages after number 1! You were on the pill were t you? Harrison really wanted to be here!!! So stoked for you Hun!
> 
> The exciting thing is we're all at different stages, but our bfps can stick together for Advice etc!!Click to expand...

Yep, I reckon he did - we were on the pill for him, and I had antibiotics for pnemonia that clearly made me feel better enough to hop in bed... 
Our life has changed so much since then - we love it (clearly - that's why we have been trying for number 2!)


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Oooooh yay number2!!! So friggin excited for you!! :D if you're worried go get checked out, they can check your BETA levels (they probably will anyway considering you've had a previous m/c.) praying it all goes well and you'll be holding your bubba in may/June!!
> Kiwi..we're waiting for you!
> 
> Has anyone done any research regarding pregnancy supplements/vitamins? I never took any with the girls but I feel I'll be more tired this time around and think it would be good! Any ideas?

I take fabfol plus - it has iron plus all the regular stuff in prenatals, and is in a round tablet shape rather than the horse tablet sized other prenatal vitamins. The others all make me chuck, these don't. 
In last pregnancy I took fefol, it had the same or more in it than elevit but also was a horse tablet. 
I thought they all had iron and folate plus a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Lisasmith

Yup, my blackmores gold has iron in it


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

You're so lucky your accident happened! I hav a friend who was off the pill for about 2-3 years, was never trying but never preventing. She didn't particularly want kids yet, then she had her little bub and now is trying again and he's only 6 monts. She absolutely loves being a mum and now she gets it why I have such a desire to be a mum. Still not completely sure she gets how much I want it, I think she thinks I'm very young & so different to her at my age.. Anyway, going off on a tangent there lol did you make a doc appointment?

I like blackmores, probably cos it was recommended to me, so I just stick to it...


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> You're so lucky your accident happened! I hav a friend who was off the pill for about 2-3 years, was never trying but never preventing. She didn't particularly want kids yet, then she had her little bub and now is trying again and he's only 6 monts. She absolutely loves being a mum and now she gets it why I have such a desire to be a mum. Still not completely sure she gets how much I want it, I think she thinks I'm very young & so different to her at my age.. Anyway, going off on a tangent there lol did you make a doc appointment?
> 
> I like blackmores, probably cos it was recommended to me, so I just stick to it...

I know - I am SO lucky whatever happens to have him - he has absolutely changed my life. 
Have I made a doctor's appointment? As if I would wait - rang them when they opened and had blood drawn before 9:30 ;)
He is rushin it off so my results will be back by 6pm - love my doctor.


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> You're so lucky your accident happened! I hav a friend who was off the pill for about 2-3 years, was never trying but never preventing. She didn't particularly want kids yet, then she had her little bub and now is trying again and he's only 6 monts. She absolutely loves being a mum and now she gets it why I have such a desire to be a mum. Still not completely sure she gets how much I want it, I think she thinks I'm very young & so different to her at my age.. Anyway, going off on a tangent there lol did you make a doc appointment?
> 
> I like blackmores, probably cos it was recommended to me, so I just stick to it...
> 
> I know - I am SO lucky whatever happens to have him - he has absolutely changed my life.
> Have I made a doctor's appointment? As if I would wait - rang them when they opened and had blood drawn before 9:30 ;)
> He is rushin it off so my results will be back by 6pm - love my doctor.Click to expand...

so awesome of him! Woo hoo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

That is awesome!!! So good to have a good doctor! Hopefully you will be hearing back great news!

How far along was your mc?


----------



## Newbie32

Glad to hear it number2, i am positive you and sticky bean will be ok!!!

My day has turned to shit already...seems 'ms shopping in singapore' has created a full on situation over there and my bosses boss has decided that she should stay and i should go!!! Dont worry about the law or anything eh? Thought this might happen tho, now the gloves really do have to come off and its full legal time...time to print off the application forms and get them lodged!! Eek...feels really awful after 8 years working here to have to go through this!!!

Anyways, im sick of whinging about her. 

Such an exciting day! I really hope when kiwi wakes up she has no witch as well!

Who is next to o? Is everyone else waiting to o? I know Maddy has just o'd, but i cant recall that anyone else had.

Lisa F - you have got to be soon?

ROLL ON BFPS!!!!


----------



## LLPM

number2woohoo said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> You're so lucky your accident happened! I hav a friend who was off the pill for about 2-3 years, was never trying but never preventing. She didn't particularly want kids yet, then she had her little bub and now is trying again and he's only 6 monts. She absolutely loves being a mum and now she gets it why I have such a desire to be a mum. Still not completely sure she gets how much I want it, I think she thinks I'm very young & so different to her at my age.. Anyway, going off on a tangent there lol did you make a doc appointment?
> 
> I like blackmores, probably cos it was recommended to me, so I just stick to it...
> 
> I know - I am SO lucky whatever happens to have him - he has absolutely changed my life.
> Have I made a doctor's appointment? As if I would wait - rang them when they opened and had blood drawn before 9:30 ;)
> He is rushin it off so my results will be back by 6pm - love my doctor.Click to expand...

Wow that is one awesome Dr! Good on him...fx'd it's all OK! Is he doing a beta? Will you find out today? 
I'm crampy today but I had really bad cramping with Maggie really early on too - I was convinced it was going to end badly, but I never had any bleeding and I try to think positively...I know I'm pregnant so I'm going to say/think that I'm until proven otherwise!!....think I'll be so much more paranoid this time around seeing as we've waited so long! I said to DH yesterday though that at least if it does end in m/c (obviously I'm praying so hard it doesnt!) we know we can get pregnant, and that's a big step in the right direction!


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> That is awesome!!! So good to have a good doctor! Hopefully you will be hearing back great news!
> 
> How far along was your mc?

Very early - about 6 weeks. So the next few weeks will be trying.


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, I'm so sorry! Ugh!!

I'm waiting to O starting smep in a few days. OH is at his final interview for an awesome job right now. A new job and a bfp for this month would be amazeballs.. My testing date (albeit early testing date) and his potential start date would be the same day


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Glad to hear it number2, i am positive you and sticky bean will be ok!!!
> 
> My day has turned to shit already...seems 'ms shopping in singapore' has created a full on situation over there and my bosses boss has decided that she should stay and i should go!!! Dont worry about the law or anything eh? Thought this might happen tho, now the gloves really do have to come off and its full legal time...time to print off the application forms and get them lodged!! Eek...feels really awful after 8 years working here to have to go through this!!!
> 
> Anyways, im sick of whinging about her.
> 
> Such an exciting day! I really hope when kiwi wakes up she has no witch as well!
> 
> Who is next to o? Is everyone else waiting to o? I know Maddy has just o'd, but i cant recall that anyone else had.
> 
> Lisa F - you have got to be soon?
> 
> ROLL ON BFPS!!!!

What!?!?!?
That is not right - how the f do these things happen!


----------



## Lisasmith

LLPM said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> You're so lucky your accident happened! I hav a friend who was off the pill for about 2-3 years, was never trying but never preventing. She didn't particularly want kids yet, then she had her little bub and now is trying again and he's only 6 monts. She absolutely loves being a mum and now she gets it why I have such a desire to be a mum. Still not completely sure she gets how much I want it, I think she thinks I'm very young & so different to her at my age.. Anyway, going off on a tangent there lol did you make a doc appointment?
> 
> I like blackmores, probably cos it was recommended to me, so I just stick to it...
> 
> I know - I am SO lucky whatever happens to have him - he has absolutely changed my life.
> Have I made a doctor's appointment? As if I would wait - rang them when they opened and had blood drawn before 9:30 ;)
> He is rushin it off so my results will be back by 6pm - love my doctor.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is one awesome Dr! Good on him...fx'd it's all OK! Is he doing a beta? Will you find out today?
> I'm crampy today but I had really bad cramping with Maggie really early on too - I was convinced it was going to end badly, but I never had any bleeding and I try to think positively...I know I'm pregnant so I'm going to say/think that I'm until proven otherwise!!....think I'll be so much more paranoid this time around seeing as we've waited so long! I said to DH yesterday though that at least if it does end in m/c (obviously I'm praying so hard it doesnt!) we know we can get pregnant, and that's a big step in the right direction!Click to expand...

I had cramps so bad I thought I was dying! They got worse with every pregnancy. I have a feeling you and the bean will be just perfect :)


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it number2, i am positive you and sticky bean will be ok!!!
> 
> My day has turned to shit already...seems 'ms shopping in singapore' has created a full on situation over there and my bosses boss has decided that she should stay and i should go!!! Dont worry about the law or anything eh? Thought this might happen tho, now the gloves really do have to come off and its full legal time...time to print off the application forms and get them lodged!! Eek...feels really awful after 8 years working here to have to go through this!!!
> 
> Anyways, im sick of whinging about her.
> 
> Such an exciting day! I really hope when kiwi wakes up she has no witch as well!
> 
> Who is next to o? Is everyone else waiting to o? I know Maddy has just o'd, but i cant recall that anyone else had.
> 
> Lisa F - you have got to be soon?
> 
> ROLL ON BFPS!!!!
> 
> What!?!?!?
> That is not right - how the f do these things happen!Click to expand...

Since you have decided to indulge me, number2, i shall have one last vent, because i am really cranky about it now.

The law for redundancy states that a job is redundant when a company decides it no longer requires ANYONE to do that job anymore. Not just because someoen else wants to do it!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRR. 

And breathe sasha...

Thanks number2!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Wow that is one awesome Dr! Good on him...fx'd it's all OK! Is he doing a beta? Will you find out today?
> I'm crampy today but I had really bad cramping with Maggie really early on too - I was convinced it was going to end badly, but I never had any bleeding and I try to think positively...I know I'm pregnant so I'm going to say/think that I'm until proven otherwise!!....think I'll be so much more paranoid this time around seeing as we've waited so long! I said to DH yesterday though that at least if it does end in m/c (obviously I'm praying so hard it doesnt!) we know we can get pregnant, and that's a big step in the right direction!

I guess so - he took blood to confirm HCG levels, and said if there is any spotting or bleeding over the next few days we'll do another to check they are rising ok.
I am terrified of cramping but like your positive spin on it xo


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> Glad to hear it number2, i am positive you and sticky bean will be ok!!!
> 
> My day has turned to shit already...seems 'ms shopping in singapore' has created a full on situation over there and my bosses boss has decided that she should stay and i should go!!! Dont worry about the law or anything eh? Thought this might happen tho, now the gloves really do have to come off and its full legal time...time to print off the application forms and get them lodged!! Eek...feels really awful after 8 years working here to have to go through this!!!
> 
> Anyways, im sick of whinging about her.
> 
> Such an exciting day! I really hope when kiwi wakes up she has no witch as well!
> 
> Who is next to o? Is everyone else waiting to o? I know Maddy has just o'd, but i cant recall that anyone else had.
> 
> Lisa F - you have got to be soon?
> 
> ROLL ON BFPS!!!!

Yeap I am next in line to Ov - Just came back from checking my cervical position.


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it number2, i am positive you and sticky bean will be ok!!!
> 
> My day has turned to shit already...seems 'ms shopping in singapore' has created a full on situation over there and my bosses boss has decided that she should stay and i should go!!! Dont worry about the law or anything eh? Thought this might happen tho, now the gloves really do have to come off and its full legal time...time to print off the application forms and get them lodged!! Eek...feels really awful after 8 years working here to have to go through this!!!
> 
> Anyways, im sick of whinging about her.
> 
> Such an exciting day! I really hope when kiwi wakes up she has no witch as well!
> 
> Who is next to o? Is everyone else waiting to o? I know Maddy has just o'd, but i cant recall that anyone else had.
> 
> Lisa F - you have got to be soon?
> 
> ROLL ON BFPS!!!!
> 
> What!?!?!?
> That is not right - how the f do these things happen!Click to expand...
> 
> Since you have decided to indulge me, number2, i shall have one last vent, because i am really cranky about it now.
> 
> The law for redundancy states that a job is redundant when a company decides it no longer requires ANYONE to do that job anymore. Not just because someoen else wants to do it!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> And breathe sasha...
> 
> Thanks number2!!!Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking - they are in for a world of trouble if they don't do this right. You fight, girl, that is your job. It's not like she does a good job anyway, lazy good for nothing cow with bad taste in clothes.


----------



## Newbie32

Snatch that eggy lise!!!! I reckon this will be your month too hun xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> Yeap I am next in line to Ov - Just came back from checking my cervical position.

I really must track down a pictorial guide on just how to do that, I go "yep it's up there" but it feels the same every day.


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it number2, i am positive you and sticky bean will be ok!!!
> 
> My day has turned to shit already...seems 'ms shopping in singapore' has created a full on situation over there and my bosses boss has decided that she should stay and i should go!!! Dont worry about the law or anything eh? Thought this might happen tho, now the gloves really do have to come off and its full legal time...time to print off the application forms and get them lodged!! Eek...feels really awful after 8 years working here to have to go through this!!!
> 
> Anyways, im sick of whinging about her.
> 
> Such an exciting day! I really hope when kiwi wakes up she has no witch as well!
> 
> Who is next to o? Is everyone else waiting to o? I know Maddy has just o'd, but i cant recall that anyone else had.
> 
> Lisa F - you have got to be soon?
> 
> ROLL ON BFPS!!!!
> 
> What!?!?!?
> That is not right - how the f do these things happen!Click to expand...
> 
> Since you have decided to indulge me, number2, i shall have one last vent, because i am really cranky about it now.
> 
> The law for redundancy states that a job is redundant when a company decides it no longer requires ANYONE to do that job anymore. Not just because someoen else wants to do it!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> And breathe sasha...
> 
> Thanks number2!!!Click to expand...

Oh Newbie how annying. They should have worked out what they were going to do FIRST before informing each of you. What a cow going over their and starting trouble.


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it number2, i am positive you and sticky bean will be ok!!!
> 
> My day has turned to shit already...seems 'ms shopping in singapore' has created a full on situation over there and my bosses boss has decided that she should stay and i should go!!! Dont worry about the law or anything eh? Thought this might happen tho, now the gloves really do have to come off and its full legal time...time to print off the application forms and get them lodged!! Eek...feels really awful after 8 years working here to have to go through this!!!
> 
> Anyways, im sick of whinging about her.
> 
> Such an exciting day! I really hope when kiwi wakes up she has no witch as well!
> 
> Who is next to o? Is everyone else waiting to o? I know Maddy has just o'd, but i cant recall that anyone else had.
> 
> Lisa F - you have got to be soon?
> 
> ROLL ON BFPS!!!!
> 
> What!?!?!?
> That is not right - how the f do these things happen!Click to expand...
> 
> Since you have decided to indulge me, number2, i shall have one last vent, because i am really cranky about it now.
> 
> The law for redundancy states that a job is redundant when a company decides it no longer requires ANYONE to do that job anymore. Not just because someoen else wants to do it!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> And breathe sasha...
> 
> Thanks number2!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking - they are in for a world of trouble if they don't do this right. You fight, girl, that is your job. It's not like she does a good job anyway, lazy good for nothing cow with bad taste in clothes.Click to expand...

LOL!!! And then theres the part that i am a HR manager - i do know what the law is you idiots....

To be fair to my boss - he looks like a beaten man today - he wants to keep me too but the decision is out of his hands...with my bitch badge on im saying wtf has she been doing in Singapore and damn that girl must suck a mean c#@k!!!!!! M.E.O.W.

Have i gone to far now??


----------



## Lisasmith

newbie32 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> glad to hear it number2, i am positive you and sticky bean will be ok!!!
> 
> My day has turned to shit already...seems 'ms shopping in singapore' has created a full on situation over there and my bosses boss has decided that she should stay and i should go!!! Dont worry about the law or anything eh? Thought this might happen tho, now the gloves really do have to come off and its full legal time...time to print off the application forms and get them lodged!! Eek...feels really awful after 8 years working here to have to go through this!!!
> 
> Anyways, im sick of whinging about her.
> 
> Such an exciting day! I really hope when kiwi wakes up she has no witch as well!
> 
> Who is next to o? Is everyone else waiting to o? I know maddy has just o'd, but i cant recall that anyone else had.
> 
> Lisa f - you have got to be soon?
> 
> Roll on bfps!!!!
> 
> what!?!?!?
> That is not right - how the f do these things happen!Click to expand...
> 
> since you have decided to indulge me, number2, i shall have one last vent, because i am really cranky about it now.
> 
> The law for redundancy states that a job is redundant when a company decides it no longer requires anyone to do that job anymore. Not just because someoen else wants to do it!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrr.
> 
> And breathe sasha...
> 
> Thanks number2!!!Click to expand...
> 
> exactly what i was thinking - they are in for a world of trouble if they don't do this right. You fight, girl, that is your job. It's not like she does a good job anyway, lazy good for nothing cow with bad taste in clothes.Click to expand...
> 
> lol!!! And then theres the part that i am a hr manager - i do know what the law is you idiots....
> 
> To be fair to my boss - he looks like a beaten man today - he wants to keep me too but the decision is out of his hands...with my bitch badge on im saying wtf has she been doing in singapore and damn that girl must suck a mean c#@k!!!!!! M.e.o.w.
> 
> Have i gone to far now??Click to expand...

lmfao!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

As for CP lise - i can deffo tell the difference between low and high...sometimes it seems to be just there, and other days i have to hunt a bit further for it! I list medium when i think its not as low as it sometimes is...hehehehe 

As for soft medium firm etc, some times it is really quite squishy! Other time really firm - though when i push my nose or my lips i dont think it feels like that, but maybe i just have a soft nose??? hahahah


----------



## Lisasmith

Check out mybeautifulcervix.com


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh my god! Nana that silly bitch! This is YOUR job! I can't believe she is being such a cow! The company obviously thinks you're going to walk away quietly....why is it that she can cause a situation, send you nasty emails and then SHE gets the job?!?! what the!!!! That's just not right! I really hope that the right thing happens here. 

Number 2 - I'm sure this one will be fine! xxx


----------



## cossime

number2woohoo said:


> faint... but there!
> POAS this morning and felt so rotten I forgot to check it within the 3 to 5 minutes. It looked like a faint positive but I wasn't sure. So I managed to pull it together enough to pee on another stick, and it came up like this. AF not due till Thursday. Shall call doctor shortly as I am actually concerned something might be wrong (I had hives like this when I miscarried - it may be unrelated but it really has me worried). Still, for now - whee! :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS Number 2!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I sooooooooo see the line and am soooooooo happy for you! What wonderfule news:) I am currently catching up on all the pages and was resisting the urger to post until I got to the last page but how could I not respond to that beautiful picture!!! Thanks for making me smile xxxxxxx


----------



## LLPM

Lisasmith said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> You're so lucky your accident happened! I hav a friend who was off the pill for about 2-3 years, was never trying but never preventing. She didn't particularly want kids yet, then she had her little bub and now is trying again and he's only 6 monts. She absolutely loves being a mum and now she gets it why I have such a desire to be a mum. Still not completely sure she gets how much I want it, I think she thinks I'm very young & so different to her at my age.. Anyway, going off on a tangent there lol did you make a doc appointment?
> 
> I like blackmores, probably cos it was recommended to me, so I just stick to it...
> 
> I know - I am SO lucky whatever happens to have him - he has absolutely changed my life.
> Have I made a doctor's appointment? As if I would wait - rang them when they opened and had blood drawn before 9:30 ;)
> He is rushin it off so my results will be back by 6pm - love my doctor.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is one awesome Dr! Good on him...fx'd it's all OK! Is he doing a beta? Will you find out today?
> I'm crampy today but I had really bad cramping with Maggie really early on too - I was convinced it was going to end badly, but I never had any bleeding and I try to think positively...I know I'm pregnant so I'm going to say/think that I'm until proven otherwise!!....think I'll be so much more paranoid this time around seeing as we've waited so long! I said to DH yesterday though that at least if it does end in m/c (obviously I'm praying so hard it doesnt!) we know we can get pregnant, and that's a big step in the right direction!Click to expand...
> 
> I had cramps so bad I thought I was dying! They got worse with every pregnancy. I have a feeling you and the bean will be just perfect :)Click to expand...

Thanks, yeah I'm not overly worried! Cramps are normal and like you say seem to get worse with each pregnancy! I guess everything just stretches that bit quicker! :)

Nana...sorry about the job situation...sounds like this lady needs a big kick in the pants! Must be s frustrating, hope it all gets sorted soon! :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

oops sorry about the misinformation on the iron only being in elevit! Maybe I'm thinking of something else :S 

I had lots of AF type cramping around when AF was due and I also had that day of spotting at 7 weeks - I'm still chugging along! Tomorrow I will be 11 weeks, my baby only made it to 11+5 ... so I've been starting to get very nervous. Keep having dreams when I find blood and stuff - so wish I could fast forward the next 2 weeks!

Newbie - sorry to hear about your work woes :( I can never get over how some companies have no loyalty for their staff - especially someone that's been there for 8 years! :( Just make sure you look after yourself!

hello to everyone else! can't wait to see who's next in line with their 2013 baby!!


----------



## cossime

Howdie all! Congrats again to LLMP and our newest :bfp: Number 2!!!! I shall jump on the red and cheers you both tonight;) ;) ;)

Newbie, so sorry about the shit going on at work:( That sux balls (although _she_ may be doing a bit if thay lately hey? ;) )

Squigles, I'm with you and think there will be MANY :bfp:'s around by the end of this month and Lisa I hope it's you first seeing that you're about to hunt your egg down!!!

Kiwi, praying the bitch and her nroom stay away too-can't stad her bouncing up and down on her broom with that wretched smile on her face!! I want to punch her of it! lol! 

I have no ide how to check out cp either????? How is everyone else doing? So many pregnant ladies know!! Send your magic our way girls so we can double the bfp's this time round!

Afm...period pain is OUT OF CONTROL this month:( work is crazy busy at the moment but my 2 students have/are a BIG help so that makes it a little easier...have been reading up on SMEP and was wondering if I BD on the given 'every other day' and then the next day get a positive OPK result which means I then BD 3 nights/days in a row that means I would have BD'd in total for 4 nights/days in a row...is that too much?

D


----------



## LLPM

Hey cossime! Hope it's your turn soon...well all of you ladies!! It's so hard waiting, not knowing when/if it will happen...now that I have my BFP it doesn't matter that we've been waiting almost 10 months for it, but it's hard while you're going through it! 
Sorry you're in pain! AF can be awful sometimes!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

consider me selfish today, read everything wont comment on it all. But i am over the freaking moon with excitement for number2!!! congratulations!! :dance::dance: Cant wait for the blood results!!! :jo: stuff that cow!! Get her the F out of there, she doesnt deserve anything, and i too would wonder what she's up or down to! 

We are going to the gyno/specialist in a few mintues, had more bleeding today, couldnt wait until friday, i have to see whats going on. Called OH home from work, she rushed so much she broke her nose. So we're in a bit of a mess, please keep you FX for us. I know they say spotting is normal, but it hasnt stopped this time, and I'm too nervous.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2 mums, I have all confidence that ohs broken nose is the worst thing that will happen for you today! Hope she's ok! And hope you're feeling ok! Fingers crossed you'll get a good report!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Trying2b2mums said:


> consider me selfish today, read everything wont comment on it all. But i am over the freaking moon with excitement for number2!!! congratulations!! :dance::dance: Cant wait for the blood results!!! :jo: stuff that cow!! Get her the F out of there, she doesnt deserve anything, and i too would wonder what she's up or down to!
> 
> We are going to the gyno/specialist in a few mintues, had more bleeding today, couldnt wait until friday, i have to see whats going on. Called OH home from work, she rushed so much she broke her nose. So we're in a bit of a mess, please keep you FX for us. I know they say spotting is normal, but it hasnt stopped this time, and I'm too nervous.

Please update us? All the hugs and positivity in the world heading to you and poor oh! I hope her nose is ok xxxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Thinking of you 2mums xxxxx Everything crossed that all is ok with your bean xxx


----------



## ginny83

2mums - I'm thinking of you (and your other half's nose! ouch). I'm really hoping that it'll just be a case of that the silly SCH bleeding out. Sending positive vibes your way!!


----------



## lisamfr

number2woohoo said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> Yeap I am next in line to Ov - Just came back from checking my cervical position.
> 
> I really must track down a pictorial guide on just how to do that, I go "yep it's up there" but it feels the same every day.Click to expand...

Its only my second month and I think I am finally understand it :wacko: But I go to the toilet about 10 times a day checking from CD 13 beacuse I normal O around 16 or 17.


----------



## lisamfr

Trying2b2mums said:


> consider me selfish today, read everything wont comment on it all. But i am over the freaking moon with excitement for number2!!! congratulations!! :dance::dance: Cant wait for the blood results!!! :jo: stuff that cow!! Get her the F out of there, she doesnt deserve anything, and i too would wonder what she's up or down to!
> 
> We are going to the gyno/specialist in a few mintues, had more bleeding today, couldnt wait until friday, i have to see whats going on. Called OH home from work, she rushed so much she broke her nose. So we're in a bit of a mess, please keep you FX for us. I know they say spotting is normal, but it hasnt stopped this time, and I'm too nervous.

Thinking of the both of you. I hope you great a positive feed back & OH noise isnt in too much pain.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Woohoo!!!! Yay number 2 so happy for you! Praising God right now :)

Sasha that is so frustrating about your job and her going over your bosses head like that! Can you forward him the emails she sent you so he can see how professional she really is? Have you started an industrial relations case? I am hoping and praying that it all works out for the best for you hun! x

2mums I am praying so hard that your little bean is ok and that OH's nose heals quickly and doesn't hurt too much! Please let us know how it all goes! xx

AFM still plodding along biding my time til I can ttc again... I have another blood test next week to check up on my thyroid stuff. Right now though I just want to find a new house and get settled so that we can ttc in our own home :)

I hope you are all having lovely days and for those of you who clearly are not I hope your days improve radically!

xx


----------



## Newbie32

Yes im afraid its time to lawyer up...my actual boss has been so great about it (as i would expect him to be, i have worked for him directly for the whole 8 years) and he is giving me little tips etc! I just would hate to see that relationship ruined after all this time with a legal battle so really hoping it doesnt get to that....

So anyways, looks like it can be bells and whistles holiday in Jan again since im back to being made redundant!!!! 

Gosh you girls are my saviours!! You are keeping me sane at the moment!


----------



## Melainey

Good Morning Ladies :happydance:

Amanda &#8211; WOW, great spike :happydance: I really hope that you are duffers :hugs: Wrote this before I read on&#8230;. YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY YOU ARE DUFFERS SO HAPPY FOR YOU :happydance: xx

Maddy &#8211; Great news about your son :happydance:

Kiwi &#8211; Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Nanna :jo: She is a whoreslutbag! :rofl: Great response :happydance: I can&#8217;t believe that that has happened! I hope the bitch gets rabies !

Isnt the noise tut tut??? :happydance:

Shelly &#8211; I LOVE your predictions hehehehe xx

Lisa &#8211; Go catch that eggy :happydance:

Ginny &#8211; Your little bub is going to be fine :happydance: :hugs: xx

Cossime &#8211; Sorry about the pains :sad: 

2mums &#8211; I really hope that everything is in order :hugs: Also that OH&#8217;s nose is ok :hugs: x

Angel &#8211; Hope you are on the mend :hugs: 

As for me - Just waiting to O now :) Me and DH are just having :sex: every two days now :happydance: On CD 7 today and am really hopeful that I will O really rly his month:) My CP is high and soft already and I am aving wet CM but sure who knows :) 

x


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> Good Morning Ladies :happydance:
> 
> Amanda &#8211; WOW, great spike :happydance: I really hope that you are duffers :hugs: Wrote this before I read on&#8230;. YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY YOU ARE DUFFERS SO HAPPY FOR YOU :happydance: xx
> 
> Maddy &#8211; Great news about your son :happydance:
> 
> Kiwi &#8211; Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Nanna :jo: She is a whoreslutbag! :rofl: Great response :happydance: I can&#8217;t believe that that has happened! I hope the bitch gets rabies !
> 
> Isnt the noise tut tut??? :happydance:
> 
> Shelly &#8211; I LOVE your predictions hehehehe xx
> 
> Lisa &#8211; Go catch that eggy :happydance:
> 
> Ginny &#8211; Your little bub is going to be fine :happydance: :hugs: xx
> 
> Cossime &#8211; Sorry about the pains :sad:
> 
> 2mums &#8211; I really hope that everything is in order :hugs: Also that OH&#8217;s nose is ok :hugs: x
> 
> Angel &#8211; Hope you are on the mend :hugs:
> 
> As for me - Just waiting to O now :) Me and DH are just having :sex: every two days now :happydance: On CD 7 today and am really hopeful that I will O really rly his month:) My CP is high and soft already and I am aving wet CM but sure who knows :)
> 
> x

Same here Melainey we are having :sex: ever 2nd day. See if that makes a difference. Maybe we can get the BFP together!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> Good Morning Ladies :happydance:
> 
> Amanda  WOW, great spike :happydance: I really hope that you are duffers :hugs: Wrote this before I read on. YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY YOU ARE DUFFERS SO HAPPY FOR YOU :happydance: xx
> 
> Maddy  Great news about your son :happydance:
> 
> Kiwi  Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Nanna :jo: She is a whoreslutbag! :rofl: Great response :happydance: I cant believe that that has happened! I hope the bitch gets rabies !
> 
> Isnt the noise tut tut??? :happydance:
> 
> Shelly  I LOVE your predictions hehehehe xx
> 
> Lisa  Go catch that eggy :happydance:
> 
> Ginny  Your little bub is going to be fine :happydance: :hugs: xx
> 
> Cossime  Sorry about the pains :sad:
> 
> 2mums  I really hope that everything is in order :hugs: Also that OHs nose is ok :hugs: x
> 
> Angel  Hope you are on the mend :hugs:
> 
> As for me - Just waiting to O now :) Me and DH are just having :sex: every two days now :happydance: On CD 7 today and am really hopeful that I will O really rly his month:) My CP is high and soft already and I am aving wet CM but sure who knows :)
> 
> x

Go make me some babies, woman!


----------



## Newbie32

woohooo for babymakin!!!!!!!

Go Lisa & Looneypip!!!!! Catch those eggies!!!!!!

So many hugs in that message looney!

XX


----------



## Melainey

Yay Lisa Hopefully we can get duffers together :) I'm just hopig that I don't O really late again :haha: When do you normally O?

Hey Smithy :) Sorry I knew I forot somebody :hugs: How are you???

:hugs: To you :jo: You go get that BITCH :hugs:


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> Yay Lisa Hopefully we can get duffers together :) I'm just hopig that I don't O really late again :haha: When do you normally O?
> 
> Hey Smithy :) Sorry I knew I forot somebody :hugs: How are you???
> 
> :hugs: To you :jo: You go get that BITCH :hugs:

Melainey you can :hugs: all you won't. I O around 16 or 17. So planing to :sex: every second day & then when I get a positive OPK do it three days in a row


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi lovelies!!! 

Amanda congrats Hun!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!! H&H 9 months!!!!:cloud9: how are those hives????

Kiwi Fx'd you are lucky #3 this month!!!! 

Nana :jo:- such bull about the job!!!! :growlmad: I'm angry for you!!! 

Lisa and :flasher:  Go catch that eggies!!!!!! :spermy:


2mums  hope that precious little bean is ok, and hope OHs nose isn't too bad!! 

Angel - hope your blood work come back ok, how are you feeling??? Also, any houses that you are interested in???? 

I had a rough day at work, need a cider and my bed!! Told DH that I don't want to work anymore.....I'm sure I'd be much better off at home with my pups, eff this stress! I'm fed up! Not quite sure why he's not taking me seriously?!? :shrug:


----------



## Melainey

Yay for :sex: Lisa hehe We were so tired last night but we still managed to do it haha! 

Rosie cheeks - I hope that you can become a stay at home mummy very soon xx


----------



## lisamfr

When do you o Melainey?

Hello Rosie. I wish I didn't have to work. At less I only have two days left this week then off to Qld for 10 days can't wait to have some fun in the sun.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, you poor thing. Least you know you have the support of your boss. If you're worried about losing that good relationship, maybe talk to him about it, let him know you don't want a court case to get in the way of a strong working relationship! It's just wrong hey! Hopefully the system won't fail you! 

Melainey, hope you ov real soon! Even if it's stil a week away, it will still be nice and early for you!!

After a bit of inspiration from llpm, I think my new action plan will be to do every other day constantly from maybe cd 14 til I get cross hairs. I'm thinking maybe I get too caught up in trying and maybe do it too much too? Will see how we feel anyway. It's a bit of a spin on the smep. Might be a winner!


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> Yay for :sex: Lisa hehe We were so tired last night but we still managed to do it haha!
> 
> Rosie cheeks - I hope that you can become a stay at home mummy very soon xx

Lol it's our turn tonight. I'll give you the night off :rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

lisamfr said:


> When do you o Melainey?
> 
> Hello Rosie. I wish I didn't have to work. At less I only have two days left this week then off to Qld for 10 days can't wait to have some fun in the sun.

Me too, it's not looking that way though! I am sooo jealous of your upcoming vacay and fun in the sun!! I could def use some right now!!!!


----------



## lisamfr

Rosie_PA said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> When do you o Melainey?
> 
> Hello Rosie. I wish I didn't have to work. At less I only have two days left this week then off to Qld for 10 days can't wait to have some fun in the sun.
> 
> Me too, it's not looking that way though! I am sooo jealous of your upcoming vacay and fun in the sun!! I could def use some right now!!!!Click to expand...

I have waited two yrs for this. The last holiday I had was for my 30th birthday!! I am long over due. For some fun.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisa- Enjoy!!! Sounds amazing!!!!

Goodnight ladies!!! Xoxo :flower:


----------



## Melainey

Well I don't O every month I don't think but last month it was on CD21 but from taking the Soy this month I really hope that it makes my cycle shorter :)

I am in much need of a holiday myself :) I will not consider anything that is not out of WA a holiday! I realy need to get out of this state fo a little while hahha!

Shelly :) Hopefully that method will work for you :) I reckon I am not going to tell Daniel when I O sowe will continue it for a little while after O aswel hehehe! Although he doesn't understand the whole process od love him haha so he probably would o it anyway :) x


----------



## Melainey

Goodnigh Rosie cheeks xox


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good night Rosie cheeks!!! 

Laineypop, good idea not telling him. Haha I might do that just to get some more lovin! Lol


----------



## Melainey

Hehehe Hells yeah :winkwink: They shall never know :winkwink: hehehe


----------



## Pauls_angel

Night Rosie! I'm still feelign run down but not 'sick' at the moment which is a nice change - am going to try and work a full week this week! No houses we love - there are 2 that are ok but they are closer that we'd like to main roads (for those in the Hills one is just off Windsor road and the other backs on the the noisy old M2)! Hoping that now it is spring that a fair few more will pop up! While I am keen to find our new house and move out of my in-laws, I don't want to have to settle for something that isn't ideal... holding off until we find the right one! But desperately missing my puppy girls! I feel so sad that they are in a kennel for such a long time! They were at a home pet stay farm thing but they escaped last weekend (they are way too smart for their own good!) by pushing and pulling a massive wooden dolls house across the property to a 9 foot fence and jumping out - so now they are in a traditional concrete jungle kennel :( poor babies!

Shell just reading your plan to start SMEP on cd14 and I think maybe you should start on cd12 just to make sure you don't miss that eggy! I know you normally ov late but I'd be devastated for you if you just happened to ov early this month and missed out! Just my opinion though! When will your DH get the results of his SA?

So Sash are you going to keep fighting or take the redundancy? It probably seemed clear to everyone else from what you have written but I am tired and can't figure it out! LOL! Either way - when you find out you are duffered this month I'm sure it will be a welcome distraction from all the frustrations of work! Now don't let it stress you out too much so you don't delay ov!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha us and our master plans...... 

How are all the little beans doing???

Hope 2nums & their little one is ok!!!

Are the duffered ones going to find out the sex??

And are the soon to be duffered ones going to find out when they are in a duffed up state?

Angel, any news from your doc yet on whether its the long term or short term problem? Hope you're back in the ttc game soon!!!


----------



## Melainey

oooooooh I don't know if I would find out or not... Hmmm I don't think I would if I was having just one but if it was multiples I reckon I may cave haha! 

How about you Smelly shelly hehehe :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel, good call on the start date, I am just thinking too much about my most recent cycles, I have had shorter cycles before tho, do I should cover myself. I might even start on cd 10! Thanks!! 

He dropped off his sample this morning, so should be this week some time!! Hopefully sooner rather than later!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

L


----------



## Melainey

Angel - Hopefully you find your dream home soon and you can have your puppies back with you soon :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol I'm not sure. I change my mind all the time. I want to know, but I am a terrible liar & know myself & would want to tell everyone, but kinda like the idea of having news to tell everyone when we have the baby.

To be honest, I will probably leave the decision up to dh. If he wants to we will, if not we won't!


----------



## Melainey

That sounds like a plan :rofl: I don't like to make decisions haha so I think I will leave it up to him too hehehehe :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, I always find out. Too impatient


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> consider me selfish today, read everything wont comment on it all. But i am over the freaking moon with excitement for number2!!! congratulations!! :dance::dance: Cant wait for the blood results!!! :jo: stuff that cow!! Get her the F out of there, she doesnt deserve anything, and i too would wonder what she's up or down to!
> 
> We are going to the gyno/specialist in a few mintues, had more bleeding today, couldnt wait until friday, i have to see whats going on. Called OH home from work, she rushed so much she broke her nose. So we're in a bit of a mess, please keep you FX for us. I know they say spotting is normal, but it hasnt stopped this time, and I'm too nervous.

Oh love, I am thinking of you - hope all is ok xoxo


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> Yeap I am next in line to Ov - Just came back from checking my cervical position.
> 
> I really must track down a pictorial guide on just how to do that, I go "yep it's up there" but it feels the same every day.Click to expand...
> 
> Its only my second month and I think I am finally understand it :wacko: But I go to the toilet about 10 times a day checking from CD 13 beacuse I normal O around 16 or 17.Click to expand...

I can just picture that. Thanks for the mental image. No, really, thanks.


----------



## lisamfr

We didnt find out with our first as we knew we were going to have a second some day. But I think this time around we will find out. Then I can work out if I can give away all the pink clothes and start buying blue. I have four boxes full of pink & other clour clothes running out of room.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: i hope it all works out for you, but better yet i hope you get duffers and can stuff the lot of you i'm going to work on making a human instead!! 
angel- hoping you can find your dream soon, i agree - its not worth it to settle, wait and something amazing will find its way to you. And hope your pups are staying out of trouble in their new spot, can you at least visit at all? or does that make them more stressed?
excited for mum2q, lisa, and melainey, and of course any one else i missed, to make those sperms meet that egg!! we're on a roll and i reckon there's a few more bfps to show! 
mum2q- we're too impatient, when we can we'll find out the gender. i'm a planner, need to know these things. 

afm- everything is ok. Dr was great. did u/s immediately and i freaked out at first, couldnt see anything, no heartbeat, but that was because bub was moving!! Heart rate was good, and arms and legs were noticeable flailing around, almost looks human. So we're all good for now, but he wants us back in 10 days to make sure, bc there is still a chance something could go wrong, but only slight. So i feel so so much better. Can't say the same for OH, who is relieved, but in a lot of facial pain, looks like she'll be better than expected though, not completely broken, and no black eyes, just swollen, cut, and maybe slightly crooked but not sure yet! Hard not to freak out, i know its normal, the spotting, but was so worried bc it didnt stop and was so bright red. And it takes/took so much for us to make a baby, we cant just go try again- just the two of us, so that adds to my stress and nerves! Thanks for the support, sorry for freaking out!!!


----------



## Newbie32

2mums i am so glad to hear that the u/s went well....now put your feet up and relax and take it easy! We were so worried for you!

Now we just need number2's test results please, good ones. xx

Yeah Angel I think im gonna have a crack at it...ive called an employment lawyer (mentioned his name to my boss and he said he is about the best there is in Sydney, so a good start!!) and will see what they think. Im not going to fight it if i dont stand a good chance to win, but i know that just cos i think i have a good chance doesnt mean much!!!

But now that you mention, getting stressed out and delaying O would be GREAT for me this morning cos of my work travels! So maybe there is hope to o a few days later and have time for some bd!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Oh 2mums im really happy that its going ok! poor OH

can i ask a curious question if you guys did at home AI or through a clinic? no worries if its too personal, i was just talking to another lady who does at home AI as its a cheaper option...and another lady who does it when her husband isnt up for the task! 

Nana! Goodness! just blatently they are breaking the law, as you know. Why do companies do this? so dumb. are you ok?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

abby- no such thing as too personal :) We did at home AI. 7 or 8 cycles last year, took a break from oct 11- july this year (went to the gym, ate better, lost weight, and just de stressed from the constant ttc) , worked first time back this july. As it turns out, good thing we did at home, bc apparently if there was medical intervention, such as IUI/IVF or anything, travel insurance is pretty much done for, i dont get it but thats what i've read.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums, so glad to hear that you're ok and bub it settled in nicely!!! You guys must be relieved! 

Abby 2mums put an awesome story up of her conception, will try to find it for you to read. 

Nana, hope you stress out just enough to delay ov and then get Duffy and then work comes good for your pregnancy!


----------



## LLPM

Oh 2mums...so glad your bubba is ok! It's nice to know that if you're worried again your dr will look straight into it for you! :) fx'd no more bleeding! How many weeks are you now? Could it be 'breakthrough bleeding' as in would AF be due around now? Xx


----------



## Melainey

So happy that everything is ok :hugs: And like nanna said .. PUT THOSE FEET UP :hugs: xox


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby check out 2mums story, it's on page 253 & 254 of this thread - it's a great 3 part read! You might wanna get your popcorn & choc top! haha


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: good work in finding it Squiggles :) Haha I would not have known where to start we talk that much :rofl:


----------



## lisamfr

So glad to hear the outcome is good 2mums. I also hope OH is feeling a little better her poor noise.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

was thinking the same, no idea how you found that!!! love it! 

lucy- DR had me 9w4d today. not AF time, thats normally dur last week of the month or first, he couldnt find a real reason, but also said that thats a good thing. 

will put my feet up, but also in the mood to bake, lemon cookies, but super easy ones. Just hanging out, watching Friends, baking. Oh is trying to sleep off her headache! 

abby- hope you enjoy that crazy read, :haha:


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, thank goodness! You and your sweet other half need to rest up :)


----------



## Newbie32

Man, can i just say the one good thing about the witch getting me yesterday is that i can go home tonight and have a seriously well deserved, thorough drink or 10!!!

I am quite sure i must sound borderline alco already to you girls tho!!!

(EDIT: and yes, a cider or two wasnt ever going to cut it tonight!)


----------



## Melainey

Hahahah you deserve it :winkwink: When you start drinking a bottleof whiskey a day then I will intervene :winkwink: hehe


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: have 2 for me, one for my stress this afternoon, and one for the stress my loud, annoying, barking little puppies this afternoon, actually one for each, so thats three for me!! enjoy!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Well ladies uncross everything AF has shown up and temps have gone down again :cry:
Congrats number 2 looking forward to hearing the confirmation later today 

Sorry girls I am just gutted right now I was so convinced. I guess my baby boy Ethan just doesn't want to come to me. I have never had 28 day cycle only at Xmas when I travelled to oz to get married. I am not stressed life is good not sure why.


----------



## Abby27

Trying2b2mums said:


> was thinking the same, no idea how you found that!!! love it!
> 
> lucy- DR had me 9w4d today. not AF time, thats normally dur last week of the month or first, he couldnt find a real reason, but also said that thats a good thing.
> 
> will put my feet up, but also in the mood to bake, lemon cookies, but super easy ones. Just hanging out, watching Friends, baking. Oh is trying to sleep off her headache!
> 
> abby- hope you enjoy that crazy read, :haha:

I really did! thankyou so much for sharing! 
We've actually considered the syringe method for the times when things are getting a bit too much pressure....like last cycle when i couldnt work out when i ovulated...day after day....thought it might take the pressure off if i had this as a back up plan....is that weird?


----------



## Newbie32

Oh kiwi i am so sorry. I was so hopeful for you.

It sounds as though your lp may have extended? Unless you actually o'd a bit later than you thought :(

:hugs: darling xxx


----------



## Abby27

Im sorry Kiwi. im certain your time is soon and your baby is coming to you! bit hugs hun


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Haha us and our master plans......
> 
> How are all the little beans doing???
> 
> Hope 2nums & their little one is ok!!!
> 
> Are the duffered ones going to find out the sex??
> 
> And are the soon to be duffered ones going to find out when they are in a duffed up state?
> 
> Angel, any news from your doc yet on whether its the long term or short term problem? Hope you're back in the ttc game soon!!!

Definitely. We found out with Harrison. This time I'd need to know if I needed to buy girl clothes or if I had what I needed.


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> :jo: i hope it all works out for you, but better yet i hope you get duffers and can stuff the lot of you i'm going to work on making a human instead!!
> angel- hoping you can find your dream soon, i agree - its not worth it to settle, wait and something amazing will find its way to you. And hope your pups are staying out of trouble in their new spot, can you at least visit at all? or does that make them more stressed?
> excited for mum2q, lisa, and melainey, and of course any one else i missed, to make those sperms meet that egg!! we're on a roll and i reckon there's a few more bfps to show!
> mum2q- we're too impatient, when we can we'll find out the gender. i'm a planner, need to know these things.
> 
> afm- everything is ok. Dr was great. did u/s immediately and i freaked out at first, couldnt see anything, no heartbeat, but that was because bub was moving!! Heart rate was good, and arms and legs were noticeable flailing around, almost looks human. So we're all good for now, but he wants us back in 10 days to make sure, bc there is still a chance something could go wrong, but only slight. So i feel so so much better. Can't say the same for OH, who is relieved, but in a lot of facial pain, looks like she'll be better than expected though, not completely broken, and no black eyes, just swollen, cut, and maybe slightly crooked but not sure yet! Hard not to freak out, i know its normal, the spotting, but was so worried bc it didnt stop and was so bright red. And it takes/took so much for us to make a baby, we cant just go try again- just the two of us, so that adds to my stress and nerves! Thanks for the support, sorry for freaking out!!!

Phew! SO relieved honey xo


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I dont anymore with ovulation now. Smiley faces had my around same time as FF did and I am always (well so I thought) 13 days. I am just so upset and being away sucks as I just want DH :( I guess we are going down the IUI or IVF route afterall :cry:


----------



## number2woohoo

kiwipauagirl said:


> Well ladies uncross everything AF has shown up and temps have gone down again :cry:
> Congrats number 2 looking forward to hearing the confirmation later today
> 
> Sorry girls I am just gutted right now I was so convinced. I guess my baby boy Ethan just doesn't want to come to me. I have never had 28 day cycle only at Xmas when I travelled to oz to get married. I am not stressed life is good not sure why.

oh kiwi so sorry to hear that xo 
:(


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> was thinking the same, no idea how you found that!!! love it!
> 
> lucy- DR had me 9w4d today. not AF time, thats normally dur last week of the month or first, he couldnt find a real reason, but also said that thats a good thing.
> 
> will put my feet up, but also in the mood to bake, lemon cookies, but super easy ones. Just hanging out, watching Friends, baking. Oh is trying to sleep off her headache!
> 
> abby- hope you enjoy that crazy read, :haha:
> 
> I really did! thankyou so much for sharing!
> We've actually considered the syringe method for the times when things are getting a bit too much pressure....like last cycle when i couldnt work out when i ovulated...day after day....thought it might take the pressure off if i had this as a back up plan....is that weird?Click to expand...

Yep, kinda. lol.


----------



## number2woohoo

number2woohoo said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> :jo: i hope it all works out for you, but better yet i hope you get duffers and can stuff the lot of you i'm going to work on making a human instead!!
> angel- hoping you can find your dream soon, i agree - its not worth it to settle, wait and something amazing will find its way to you. And hope your pups are staying out of trouble in their new spot, can you at least visit at all? or does that make them more stressed?
> excited for mum2q, lisa, and melainey, and of course any one else i missed, to make those sperms meet that egg!! we're on a roll and i reckon there's a few more bfps to show!
> mum2q- we're too impatient, when we can we'll find out the gender. i'm a planner, need to know these things.
> 
> afm- everything is ok. Dr was great. did u/s immediately and i freaked out at first, couldnt see anything, no heartbeat, but that was because bub was moving!! Heart rate was good, and arms and legs were noticeable flailing around, almost looks human. So we're all good for now, but he wants us back in 10 days to make sure, bc there is still a chance something could go wrong, but only slight. So i feel so so much better. Can't say the same for OH, who is relieved, but in a lot of facial pain, looks like she'll be better than expected though, not completely broken, and no black eyes, just swollen, cut, and maybe slightly crooked but not sure yet! Hard not to freak out, i know its normal, the spotting, but was so worried bc it didnt stop and was so bright red. And it takes/took so much for us to make a baby, we cant just go try again- just the two of us, so that adds to my stress and nerves! Thanks for the support, sorry for freaking out!!!
> 
> Phew! SO relieved honey xoClick to expand...

I mean relieved baby is ok, not that your OH has a bloody broken nose - poor chicken, hope she is ok xo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

abby- its not weird, whatever works for you. Although you still have to know your timing, and have all the bits and pieces and do it all 'right', it can be just as stressful. But if it would makes things easier on DH, make him less stressed, maybe have a higher amt of sperm it would be worth talking about with him. Have you both talked about it? I know that its something you'd want to discuss, and how'd you feel knowing thats how you conceived versus the 'old fashioned hetero way', if it matters to you both in that way. I'm happy to talk to you more about it if you want, i've gotten very scientific about it all, through trial and error and hours and hours of research. The sperm doesnt live for that long outside the body, unless professionally frozen, which is why i'd say you would be still needing to know your OV timing. And other things depending he'd need to save his swimmers bc the journey is a little longer/harder this way, so again timing would be v important. Not trying to burst your bubble, just throwing things out that i've figured out. But again, if it will be a less stressful way of doing it, by all means go for it, i'm proof it works, but like i told the other ladies, no matter how you do it, you need to orgasm (if you do it AI, clitoral stimulated orgasm only)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lol amanda, i was being nice, its not totally weird. But that being said, i have not heard of any other hetero couples doing it. I just assumed why do it if you didnt have to, if we could have conceived another way we would have, if that makes sense, i mean neither one of us were comfortable with me having sex with a donor, but oh nm, hope i made sense, :rofl: But, Abby, if you have tried and tried and done everything else you can, you both are ok with it, then give it a go i guess! :)


----------



## Abby27

thanks 2mums. we have talked about it, because any other time when there is no pressure DTD is great. We both want kids so bad, that the pressure has made it difficult. this last month i tried to forgo temp checking first thing and replace with BDing....then when my OPK was positive we went for gold, but then it kept staying positive and the surge didnt stop...so i got myself in a right state and that added pressure where it was not needed or appreciated. it was at this point that i did some research and we talked about it. Just as a fall back position. Im convinced the stress of "is now is the right time" made my eggy shy and impacted on the actually BDing....dont get me wrong, we got it done. but with a lot of effort and stress that was not what we were trying to achieve. (ive got myself all emotional about it now, cause i just cant go through that again this month). it might just be a psychological thing...if it doesnt work then we have a back up option, and therefore wont need the option, 
any way it was very stressful....probably my fault, i build it up in my own mind and get a bit ....demanding...


----------



## Abby27

i appreciate your advice though...its obviously not a comfortable topic


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - sorry AF turned up :( Really hope you get that BFP before you have to try IUI or IVF!

2mums - so glad the scan went well! You must have been so nervous! How amazing you got to see bubs moving too! I had at a scan at 9 weeks during my last pregnancy and the baby didn't move, I got told it was normal too but I always wondered if that was a bad sign. So it's great that your getting some good signs from bubs!!

About finding out the gender - I'm pretty sure we're going to find out. Max was a surprise, but we had such a hard time deciding on his name that the morning after he was born I just caved in on the name DF liked the most! So I want to be better prepared this time! Plus, Max has tons and tons of old baby clothes I want to know how to sort through them. 

Abby - In regards to TTC my sense of what is "weird" has long gone haha. Weird for me now would be deciding on making a baby and just seeing what happened. lol


----------



## cossime

Glad you are ok 2 mums!!!Hope your OH is ok too :hugs:
Looking forward to reading your 3 page story:)


----------



## Newbie32

Looking Forward to your update now number2!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

abby- if you end up going the syringe route, or just want some pointers just in case, I'm more than happy to share, here or PM. I was shocked at how stressful it was our first few times, i think thats why it didnt work out, each time i learned something. You def need to know when you Ov though, firstly.


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh yeah the update: doctor called and sounded concerned, he said it is a weak positive at only 27. I told him my period isn't due till Thursday, he was relieved and thought I had meant last Thur. I googled it and the average at 3 +5 (which is what I'd be - 2 days off period being due) is 25, and it can range from 1 to 50. Well over 25 though I guess. Because under 25 is considered not pregnant. Make sense? Sound ok?


----------



## Newbie32

Ok, that's good I think! I'm not a beta expert..

So what happens now, keep poas? Or do you need to go back in a few days to see if doubling? Or is it just keep everything crossed?

I know I've got everything crossed for you darling! Xx


----------



## LLPM

number2woohoo said:


> Oh yeah the update: doctor called and sounded concerned, he said it is a weak positive at only 27. I told him my period isn't due till Thursday, he was relieved and thought I had meant last Thur. I googled it and the average at 3 +5 (which is what I'd be - 2 days off period being due) is 25, and it can range from 1 to 50. Well over 25 though I guess. Because under 25 is considered not pregnant. Make sense? Sound ok?

Sounds good! I don't really have any idea, but that sounds about right! :) hope it all goes well... You'll probably feel a bit stressed I'm guessing just not knowng, are you booked in for scan? 
I booked mine today...26th sept so only 2 weeks to wait! Hoping to see a heartbeat etc - and I'm totally expecting them to put me back a week ( they dd that with both the girls! Also took another test just to confirm, relieved it was another BFP! I was a bit nervous the first test was dud! Lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

2woo- like you found when you looked it up, you are correct for the numbers, bc i obsessed with mine for a long time after i got my results back. but like :jo: asked, are you going back in a few days, or what did they say??

edit: lucy- how exciting!!!! cant wait! xx


----------



## number2woohoo

I'll go back in a week or 6 days. Seems reasonable - most girls wouldn't even have a clue they were stuffed because it's still a couple of days till AF is due. So at that appointment I'll get a referral for a dating scan (though FF says I am due 24 May and I think they' be pretty right) and for the midwives etc. going to go public this time. We went private not covered by insurance last time and my OB and I did not click. Waste of money.


----------



## number2woohoo

Auto correct. 
Stuffed was supposed to be duffed.


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahahaha xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi all!

Kiwi, so sorry about AF honey! I hope you're feeling ok about going down the IUI route! I'm sure it wil be fine hun, I know it's not ideal, but it means that you're probably not far off being duffered! xxxxx

Abby - I know it's nice to have a back up option, but for me, personally, I think it would be more stressful than just having a quick romp. after all, DH still needs to produce the sperm, you then need to get it in the right spot, and don't forget the all important orgasm. I think it would be the hard way to go about it. I mean you both have to be in the same spot at the same time and it's kind of like adding a few extra steps in there when you don't have to. I would find that even more stressful than just doing it. In saying all that, don't take that as me being judgemental, if it's going to be good for you, then try it! 

Amanda, glad to hear your results. I'm sure they will continue to get higher, I guess that's the downfall of testing early. I'm confident you'll have another bub at home in 9 months!

Nana, I hope you are de-stressing with a nice cold beverage!


----------



## Lisasmith

Your numbers look pretty spot on by when that dip took place! My numbers were only 3pts higher at the same dates and I was duffed with twins!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i liked stuffed, bc technically your stuffed and duffed!!! yay!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oh oh oh oh oh twinnies! you'll need to change your name to 'Number 2 & 3 wohoo" haha


----------



## Newbie32

Erm....might need a second bottle tonight...not sure what happened to the first!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah!!! Go twinnies!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I would love twins! My baby B stopped developing at 8-9 weeks.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisa - so sorry! xxx

nana - I hope you're not drinking wine? far too lady like! You need something hard!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah squeegs...had a bottle of white in the fridge...it is a school night after all!!! Bottle two going down better!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Drink up ;)

Thanks love, in the end I'm not sure I could have handled twins at the time, it was my first pregnancy and josh ended up with club feet and Autism so, yeah. Still makes me sad though


----------



## Melainey

Kiwi - Sorry about AF :hugs: Really hope that you get your bub soon xxo

Amanda - Great news about your numbers and really hope that they keep rising for you :) and I guess stuffed could mean duffers too haha x


Smithy - I really want twinnies too hehe Sorry about your loss with one of yours <3 :hugs: 

Lucy - Yay for your scan :happydance: :hugs:

How is everyone doing? :) 

Squiggles and Nanna :hugs: hehe


----------



## Trying2b2mums

was so thrilled before, and caught up with it all, and OH nose, and all the BFPs here, but we had more good news, my cyst has shrunk, its nearly half what it used to be, went from 2 in to about 1 inch now! yay!! now expected to have no surgery or complications from it, DR expects it to continue to shrink! such [another] huge relief!


----------



## Melainey

That is EXCELLENT news 2mums :) You guys must be so relieved :happydance: :hugs: x


----------



## LLPM

That is awesome news 2mums!! That's exactly what happened to me...mine just never fully disappeared so they removed it after m's birth to avoid problems in future pregnancies! So make sure you tell them if you plan to have more kids, you might be able to have it out after if it's still an issue! :) so pleased its been a day of good news (apart from OH's nose, poor thing!!)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

:hugs:


Lisasmith said:


> Drink up ;)
> 
> Thanks love, in the end I'm not sure I could have handled twins at the time, it was my first pregnancy and josh ended up with club feet and Autism so, yeah. Still makes me sad though

:hugs:what are club feet? And if you don't mind me asking, what happened to the other twin, did it stay there as part of the placenta until delivery time, or did you have to deliver it then & there, or surgery? It's such a horrible loss! I imagine a lot of people would say "at least you still have the other one" but in some respects, I'm sure that would make it even harder. :hugs:

Melainey :thumbup::hugs:

Sasha, good girl on just sticking to wine. I love wine, i just find that it gives me a cracker of a headache! (the next day) so if I feel like having a big drink, I try to avoid it. I am fine to drink a bottle, as long as it is not quickly & i have lots of water. I generally just try to have a few glasses tho! hhhmmm....anyway, that was long winded.... haha

2mums - so great that your cyst has shrunk! :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lucy- yeah i tried to bring that up today, but wasnt the time, but i will be explaining that we are planning more, one more, and to do what needs to be done so we dont have to deal with it again! Still soooo excited for you!!! :hugs: yay for number 3, hoping for a boy for you and DH, and those big sisters! 

thanks everyone for your awesome love and support and good vibes all day!!! so so so appreciated!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Squeegs I'll probably whinge tomorrow....but nothing new there is there!!!

Bahahahahahaha fuck em I say!

Bugger it's not Friday..

XXXX


----------



## Melainey

Everyday is friday for me :winkwink: hehe 

How are you lovely ladies doing tonight? I'm going to do meditation and raki with my friend tomorrow :) Should be fun :happydance:


----------



## LLPM

Trying2b2mums said:


> lucy- yeah i tried to bring that up today, but wasnt the time, but i will be explaining that we are planning more, one more, and to do what needs to be done so we dont have to deal with it again! Still soooo excited for you!!! :hugs: yay for number 3, hoping for a boy for you and DH, and those big sisters!
> 
> thanks everyone for your awesome love and support and good vibes all day!!! so so so appreciated!!!

There'll be time to bring it up! :) hopefully it will just keep clearing up and won't be any more trouble! 
Thanks...I can't quite believe it! We told poppy today, she was very excited but said "yeah we'll send Maggie back and get a teeny baby instead!" haha she actually seemed relieved when we said she could keep both! Bless her xx


----------



## Lisasmith

What a good day all round! 

Sorry about af, kiwi :(

Yeah, the baby stayed there until after Joshie was born. They showed me when I was shown the placenta. 

Club feet is where the feet turn up towards the shin bone. He has had 3 surgeries to correct them (first at 9 weeks old) and will have one more in the next few years.


----------



## Melainey

Oh Lucy that is soooo cute :hugs: Poppy is the cutest little thing :hugs: hehe 

Smithy - Aww the poor baba :hugs: I hope that he is ok :hugs:


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisasmith said:


> I would love twins! My baby B stopped developing at 8-9 weeks.

Sorry to hear that Lisa :(


----------



## Trying2b2mums

"We told poppy today, she was very excited but said "yeah we'll send Maggie back and get a teeny baby instead!" haha she actually seemed relieved when we said she could keep both! Bless her xx"

oh my goodness, could she get any cuter~!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

llpm - thats so sweet! kids are just priceless aren't they!! 

Lisa, thanks for sharing. That's certainly a lot to take on board, a new baby is hard enough without all the rest on top of it! xx

nana, whinge away!


----------



## ginny83

Lisa, sorry to hear about your twin loss and the surgeries :( It would break my heart if I had to watch Max go in for surgery. Will this last surgery solve the problem?

LLPM, so cute! Max doesn't understand what's going on yet. He does like watching me use the doppler and has a go on himself hehe

2mums - yay for the cyst shrinking! One less thing to worry about! Did the dr tell you anything about the size of the SCH?

Newbie - enjoy your wine! I could never drink a whole bottle and still be able to type! Obviously I'm am amateur hehe

Melainey - enjoy meditation, don't really know what raki involves, but I'm guessing it's along the same lines :) 

hope everyone else is having a good night :)


----------



## LLPM

Yeah Ginny, I'm really excited that she'll actually understand this time around! I showed her a pic of a 5week old baby and told her what needed to happen before its ready to be born! She's really interested which is nice! 

Lise that would be so hard! Maggie had minor surgery to remove some apple she Inhaled into her lung when she was 11months old...one time is bad enough so I can't imagine how you felt!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- it cant be seen on the u/s any more so i think its good and gone, or at least not a worry. 
my smallest puppy just used bean as a trampoline when playing fetch on the ground, not great! Guess I have to change how we play these days!!!
ginny/lucy- i think its cute the older ones are 'involved' 
g'night ladies


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies! Sorry for going AWOL tonight! Have been at a work conference where I had to give a presentation but all done now so I can relax! Am home now and have finally caught up again! So glad to hear that your bfp was confirmed when you poas today loop! Number2 your numbers sound ok to me based on what I've read - I'm sure they'll keep going up! 

2mums so pleased that you got good news today! I just knew that bean was a keeper! Great about the cyst too! Have been praying got your oh's nose - how is she feeling nuw had the swelling gone down a little? The poor thing!

Smithy sorry about your loss!

Shell I'm glad youre going to start earlier! Hope you catch that eggy!

Kiwi so sorry about AF :( praying it happens soon for you hun!

Hi to all others i bavent alreafy mentioned! :hi:

As for me still no official diagnosis - cant remember who asked about that today! It will take at least 2-3 months worth of blood tests to figure it out and start treatment - I have the first of those tests next week - will keep you all updated with the results :) 

Anyway am pretty exhausted after my very long day so am gonna hit the hay! Night! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

2mums- so relieved bean is good!!! So cute that she (I think it's a girl) was dancing away!!! Love it!!!

Number2- yay for good blood tests!!! I bet you are so excited for you first dating scan!!! Did you have/currently having any unusual symptoms this month?

Kiwi- so sorry :cry: 

I'm at work today so I can't comment on all the news but I hope you ladies all have a great day and I will try to pop on later! Xoxo


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight all you lovely ladies :) :hugs: Looks like you are all sleeping tight :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Laineypop!!!!!! :flasher::holly::flasher::holly::flasher::holly:


----------



## number2woohoo

Rosie_PA said:


> 2mums- so relieved bean is good!!! So cute that she (I think it's a girl) was dancing away!!! Love it!!!
> 
> Number2- yay for good blood tests!!! I bet you are so excited for you first dating scan!!! Did you have/currently having any unusual symptoms this month?
> 
> Kiwi- so sorry :cry:
> 
> I'm at work today so I can't comment on all the news but I hope you ladies all have a great day and I will try to pop on later! Xoxo

Nope, no symptoms really. I did feel a bit nauseous yesterday and a little the evening before, but I think that's more to do with whatever is causing the hives.


----------



## Rosie_PA

How are your hives???? Any better??? They look awful!


----------



## Lisasmith

Laineypoo- Thanks <3 Have fun today with your friend

2mums- that is awesome news :happydance:

LLPM- your daughters are gorgeous, bless them <3

Number2- thanks <3

Quigley - yeah, it was heartbreaking. My boys like throwing curveballs at me. Everyone told me that number three would just fit in with no fuss..HA!! number 3 was 8 weeks early and then had his SKULL reconstructed at 17months.

Ginny- thanks :)

Angel- hope you got some sleep, love.

Shopping day today YAY! :witch: has finally left me.

I hope everyone has a marvelous day


----------



## Newbie32

Good morning gorgeousnesses :)

Its another gorgeous day in Sydney....i love this weather, makes me realise just how much i hate winter!!!! The sun is shining, and i am determined for it to be a happier day than yesterday (Whilst happy to still allow myself to get stressed enough to delay o!!!) hehehe

I hope you all have a fabo day!!!

XXX


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisa and Nana- hope you both have great days!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

bahahahahaha rosie at your footer!!!!! Hugs for your chart...hahahaha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

damn it....i just accidently deleted what I wrote...pressed previous thread instead of post reply. stupid bnb!

Lisa, hearing what you've been through with your kids makes me even more cranky at that 'hangover mum' lady!! If only she knew what you do for your kids to be here, safe & healthy! I think bubba number 4 will be another little girl!

Angel, glad your tests are starting soon! It's frustrating when you have your whole life to be sick & it's now that it chooses to surface! I think that it's your body's way of telling you that you will be better off in your own home & settled before a pregnancy! You'll be back on that horse before you even know it! Or maybe even back into doing it the way of the dog! hehehe

Newbie, have a great day at work! Hope you don't have a headache! I think you should plan to do something you're scared of the day of Ov, then you will stress, eggy will hide away and when DH is back, you will be able to cancel your plans and eggy wil pop straight back up and speggy action will be going on big time!!!! 

Melainey :) hi babe!

everybody have a great day!!!!! xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squigleypants, miraculously i dont have a skerrik of a hangover today...(Miraculous and somewhat concerning!!!!)

Its me travelling next week, maybe the full on schedule i have will stress me out and scare it into hiding for a few days!!!! I hope so! Id really like to catch it this month....


----------



## number2woohoo

Rosie_PA said:


> How are your hives???? Any better??? They look awful!

Not much - was so bad last night I was sobbing at about 2am - there's nothi g I can do, so frustrating. Comes and goes in waves.


----------



## Abby27

Good morning all! Well having a cranky shit day so far....stupid duffers chick at work (the one that is bitchy)...that i try to avoid. this morning was being critical of my fund raising efforts...i raise money for a variety of charities, its just something i do...and she was trying to tell me that my charity of choice was evil....come the fuck on! 

any way, i have a chart question...my temps have been warmer the last two days, i know i havent ov'd or anything, so how much of a temp shift indicates Ov?

hope you ladies all have a lovely day


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks squigleypants, miraculously i dont have a skerrik of a hangover today...(Miraculous and somewhat concerning!!!!)
> 
> Its me travelling next week, maybe the full on schedule i have will stress me out and scare it into hiding for a few days!!!! I hope so! Id really like to catch it this month....

Maybe you are still drunk, lol


----------



## Newbie32

Oh number2 you poor darling....is there nothing that is ok for you to take to fix them when duffers?

xx


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks squigleypants, miraculously i dont have a skerrik of a hangover today...(Miraculous and somewhat concerning!!!!)
> 
> Its me travelling next week, maybe the full on schedule i have will stress me out and scare it into hiding for a few days!!!! I hope so! Id really like to catch it this month....
> 
> Maybe you are still drunk, lolClick to expand...

Hmmmm...hadnt considered this option! hehehehe

And look how lovely your chart looks now with taht beautiful high temp!

Maybe i better start talking to my baby to be as well...


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Oh number2 you poor darling....is there nothing that is ok for you to take to fix them when duffers?
> 
> xx

Nothing that works! This better improve soon, am at the end of my tether! Imagine the worst sandfly bites, now times it by 50, and imagine it all over your body. Am going mad!


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> damn it....i just accidently deleted what I wrote...pressed previous thread instead of post reply. stupid bnb!
> 
> Lisa, hearing what you've been through with your kids makes me even more cranky at that 'hangover mum' lady!! If only she knew what you do for your kids to be here, safe & healthy! I think bubba number 4 will be another little girl!
> 
> Angel, glad your tests are starting soon! It's frustrating when you have your whole life to be sick & it's now that it chooses to surface! I think that it's your body's way of telling you that you will be better off in your own home & settled before a pregnancy! You'll be back on that horse before you even know it! Or maybe even back into doing it the way of the dog! hehehe
> 
> Newbie, have a great day at work! Hope you don't have a headache! I think you should plan to do something you're scared of the day of Ov, then you will stress, eggy will hide away and when DH is back, you will be able to cancel your plans and eggy wil pop straight back up and speggy action will be going on big time!!!!
> 
> Melainey :) hi babe!
> 
> everybody have a great day!!!!! xxx

Yep, people like that frustrate me but I'm glad I got the ones with issues, I know I can care for them and advocate for them no matter what. I would hate to think the care they would have received had they been born to a dead beat mum. I'm blessed :) I see a girl for me too!


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh number2 you poor darling....is there nothing that is ok for you to take to fix them when duffers?
> 
> xx
> 
> Nothing that works! This better improve soon, am at the end of my tether! Imagine the worst sandfly bites, now times it by 50, and imagine it all over your body. Am going mad!Click to expand...

Have you tried pinetarsol and calamine? You poor love


----------



## Rosie_PA

:jo: still drunky at work, bahahahahaha

Lisa- bless your little ones, they are lucky they have such a great mum!!!

Poor Amanda, cant even imagine how miserable you are with those hives!!!! Boooo!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Amanda, please tell me you're at home at least!! It's the worst timing to get them when you can't take anything to settle them! 

Nana, my bet is on you as part of the trifecta this month, I'm sure you'll catch the eggy!!! 
Ps nothing wrong with drunkies at work! Lol


----------



## cossime

Morning girls! Feeling better that AF is on her way out:) Number 2, hope the docs can give you _something to make those hives go away?? 

How's everyone else's day going?_


----------



## Newbie32

Hope so squiggles! My dh was a smoker and quit a little while ago now (about time!!!) and we will be getting close to a new batch of unsmoked spermies soon (i think it not this cycle then the next) so we are hopeful that this is the problem!! I think once we know its been 70 days and have a cycle if we dont have any luck then we'll send him for a sa! 

I wanted to go for my pap this month and speak to my gyno about it but my work trip is in the week when i would have thought i needed to go - does anyone know if they say not to have a pap after o when you are ttc? I imagine anything going up there after o wouldnt be good!!!

And still no hangover, surely id have sobered up by now! Woohoo!!!!! Tennis just got cancelled for tonight as well so I can have a chillaxing wednesday night for a change!


----------



## Newbie32

PS, i really just want us ALL to be duffers (like yesterday!!!), so we can share the next part of the journey together!!!!!!!


----------



## ginny83

Newbie - I think a pap would be fine. I had one at 6 weeks pregnant, but originally when I booked it the GP knew we were ttc.


----------



## Newbie32

Cool - thanks Ginny!!! Good to know :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I would say us sex is safe during pregnancy, papa would, it doesn't really go past the cervix. Yay to hubby quitting! My friends ( same who were off the pill for 3 years) fell straight after they both quit! Do you smoke? My dh hasn't really cut back his drinking, which I would like, but don't want to bring it up cos I feel it would be taking one step too far on the ttc.....he doesn't always drink lots, but sometimes does and I just think it would affect his swimmers eventually.


----------



## Newbie32

Nup, i used to but stopped years ago now :) Crazy that i ever did with all the sport ive always done!

My DH doesnt really ever drink, but ive also heard of alcohol having adverse affects as well...i reckon more likely to be an issue for me than him tho!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, it is surprising! I bet you noticed a difference when you quit!! 

I used to be a big drinker, I cut back to almost nothing when I started ttc, as time went on, I relaxed a bit more. Now I have a drink when I feel like it, but I don't really drink that often... I find I don't wanna get drunk enough to justify not driving and then don't wanna pay for a taxi when I'm sober. Lol I usually drive. Dh will normally have a carton through the week, but when we do stuff on the weekends, sometimes even just st home, it's nothing got him to drink 12-14 beers, and I know it's not doing his boys any good, just don't know how to bring it up without him thinking it's an attack on him & me being unreasonable...


----------



## Rosie_PA

Im ready for BFPs all around too!!!

:jo: you can def have a pap after o!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Just called the doctor to see if we can get results for sa yet. They don't have them. Called pathology & they said wait til Monday. What a joke. It has to be tested within an hour, why would it take a week for results to come back!?!? Ggrr


----------



## Abby27

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Yeah, it is surprising! I bet you noticed a difference when you quit!!
> 
> I used to be a big drinker, I cut back to almost nothing when I started ttc, as time went on, I relaxed a bit more. Now I have a drink when I feel like it, but I don't really drink that often... I find I don't wanna get drunk enough to justify not driving and then don't wanna pay for a taxi when I'm sober. Lol I usually drive. Dh will normally have a carton through the week, but when we do stuff on the weekends, sometimes even just st home, it's nothing got him to drink 12-14 beers, and I know it's not doing his boys any good, just don't know how to bring it up without him thinking it's an attack on him & me being unreasonable...

I used to work with a guy who was a heavy drinker, and his wife was at him to stop to help the TTC. His response was "if that is the case, how come my brother, who is a heavy drinker, keeps getting chicks pregnant"which I thought was quite funny (despite the obvious lack of responsibility)

any way He had a SA done recently and they have him on zinc to help his spermies. they werent too bad, but slightly out of the right range. so it does affect them, but not too much of a hassle to treat. He is now just drinking on weekends (im not sure if that is better.But remember he was a seriously *heavy drinker* and they were only* slightly *off)
In fact the doctor didnt seem that concerned (although im not sure how honest he was about the drinking)


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :) 

Lisa - Your such a great mummy :hugs:

:jo: I hope you have a better day today you drunk hussy :winkwink: hehehe 

:hi: Squiggles :hugs: My DH drinks all the time too but at least now it's only a few a night it used to be more! As I have mentioned before I was an alco (drank a bottle of whiskey a day and sometimes more) but now thankfully I have cut back heaps and I don' drink much at all anymore ... :) I also gave up smoking when I fell pregnant last year and have stayed off them (except every now and again I have one when I am having a few drinks :) ) So I think what I need to do now is lose the weight and hopefully I will get my baby :) :happydance:

Amanda - You poor love i really hope the hives get the fuck out of here :hugs: <3 

:hi: Cossime , Glad your AF is gone :) 

Rosie, Lisa 2mums, Ginny, Angel, Abby and anybody I have forgotten - :hugs: <3

Nothing strange with me today :) :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm thinking if his spermies aren't right it might be a good time to bring it up. If they are fine, I dare say he will celebrate with a beer.... Lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Lisa - Your such a great mummy :hugs:
> 
> :jo: I hope you have a better day today you drunk hussy :winkwink: hehehe
> 
> :hi: Squiggles :hugs: My DH drinks all the time too but at least now it's only a few a night it used to be more! As I have mentioned before I was an alco (drank a bottle of whiskey a day and sometimes more) but now thankfully I have cut back heaps and I don' drink much at all anymore ... :) I also gave up smoking when I fell pregnant last year and have stayed off them (except every now and again I have one when I am having a few drinks :) ) So I think what I need to do now is lose the weight and hopefully I will get my baby :) :happydance:
> 
> Amanda - You poor love i really hope the hives get the fuck out of here :hugs: <3
> 
> :hi: Cossime , Glad your AF is gone :)
> 
> Rosie, Lisa 2mums, Ginny, Angel, Abby and anybody I have forgotten - :hugs: <3
> 
> 
> Nothing strange with me today :) :hugs:

I think you will have a little bubba very soon! Trifecta. That's all I have to say!


----------



## Melainey

I know Squiggles we had to wait a whole bloody week! It was so annoying waiting especially cause everything with TTC is a bloody wait as it is haha! Praying that is great :) (not too great cause he will gloat, Daniel's was seriously EXCEPTIONAL and I didn't hear the end of it haha until I made him feel bad about making me feel bad that it was all my fault hahaha) :rofl

YAY for trifecta I say :rofl: hehe <3

P.s does bloody Moshi monsters keep popping up or everybody or is that just me???? SOooo annoying!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Lisa - Your such a great mummy :hugs:
> 
> :jo: I hope you have a better day today you drunk hussy :winkwink: hehehe
> 
> :hi: Squiggles :hugs: My DH drinks all the time too but at least now it's only a few a night it used to be more! As I have mentioned before I was an alco (drank a bottle of whiskey a day and sometimes more) but now thankfully I have cut back heaps and I don' drink much at all anymore ... :) I also gave up smoking when I fell pregnant last year and have stayed off them (except every now and again I have one when I am having a few drinks :) ) So I think what I need to do now is lose the weight and hopefully I will get my baby :) :happydance:
> 
> Amanda - You poor love i really hope the hives get the fuck out of here :hugs: <3
> 
> :hi: Cossime , Glad your AF is gone :)
> 
> Rosie, Lisa 2mums, Ginny, Angel, Abby and anybody I have forgotten - :hugs: <3
> 
> 
> Nothing strange with me today :) :hugs:

I think you will have a little bubba very soon! Trifecta. That's all I have to say!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, hoping it's good results, but not too good! Lol yes, that does pp up for me, it's when you run your mouse over the ad. So annoying!!!!! Sorry about my second post, my phone did something stupid!!


----------



## Newbie32

Wooohooooo

Triiiiiiiiiiiiiiifffffffffffffffffeeeeeeeeeecccccccccccctaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

Yes, :jo:'s gone mad.....(again!)


----------



## Melainey

haha you crazy ladies :) Well I am off for a shower and going to do some meditation etc :happydance: Will talk to you lovely ladies later <3


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh, have fun!!! Will be good to get out!!

And nana, we know you're mad! It's one of the many things we love about you!


----------



## Newbie32

:dance::bodyb::brat:hehehehehehe

lucky theres many things then..... :brat::bodyb::dance::rofl::serenade::devil::shipw::telephone::howdy::boat::plane::ninja::juggle:
:icecream::coolio::drunk::pizza::amartass::tease::football::gun::wohoo::angelnot::wine::ignore::brush::sulk::loopy::toothpick:
:ban::lolly::bunny::wave::change::finger::grr::sulk::cold::help:


----------



## Lisasmith

Lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hahaha I love it


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> :dance::bodyb::brat:hehehehehehe
> 
> lucky theres many things then..... :brat::bodyb::dance::rofl::serenade::devil::shipw::telephone::howdy::boat::plane::ninja::juggle:
> :icecream::coolio::drunk::pizza::amartass::tease::football::gun::wohoo::angelnot::wine::ignore::brush::sulk::loopy::toothpick:
> :ban::lolly::bunny::wave::change::finger::grr::sulk::cold::help:

Bahahahahahah that's great!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ps-.Anyone want to go skiing on my O chart?? It's slightly confused this month! :shrug:


----------



## Newbie32

:) I blame the work i am doing at the moment for my insanity....day after day with my head buried in data and spreadsheets would send anyone around the bend!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Rosie_PA said:


> Ps-.Anyone want to go skiing on my O chart?? It's slightly confused this month! :shrug:

I would love to go skiing! :thumbup:It probably wouldn't be confusing it it had a few more temps in it, It will look more normal in a few days! I find that it's easier not to even think about what your temps are doing other than the spike with Ov! They goup & down so much, it's impossible to find a reason for every temp change!


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Ps-.Anyone want to go skiing on my O chart?? It's slightly confused this month! :shrug:

hehehehe....yes quite the slope you've got there rosiecheeks....now to create some lovely mountain climbing on the other side....


----------



## Melainey

Friend has a migraine :( So you ladies have me for today :) 

hehehehh love it :jo: 

Rosie - I would love to go Skiing hehehe Don't worry about your pre O temps mine always go a bit crazy haha :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

poor melainey - can you still go by yourself?? sorry you missed out, I know you were looking forward to it! 

Nana - yes...mountain climbing sounds great for rosies chart! And we want the hikers to get lost up there.....so no tempearture drops at 14dpo!! :)


----------



## Melainey

Nah she is the one that does the Raki etc but it's all good :) I seen he yesterday and will probably see her tomorrow :) 

Yea I LOVE hiking :) (Pitty i'm not as fit as I used to be :rofl: ) 

What is everyone doing today? Working? :)

x


----------



## Rosie_PA

So ladies just have to share something that melted my heart. One of my best friends has 2 girls, they are 2 and 3 years old and I ADORE them (tons of their pics on my face book pages) well she told me a few days ago that her and DH were talking, and want them to go to my husband and I if (God Forbid) anything would ever happen to them because they know we would make great parents and the girls love us!!!! Just knowing someone has that much faith in me as a mum truly was the best feeling!! Had to share!!! :)


----------



## Melainey

THat is so beautiful Rosie cheeks :happydance: :hugs: And you would make a great mummy :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> THat is so beautiful Rosie cheeks :happydance: :hugs: And you would make a great mummy :hugs:

Awwww thanks Laineypop! We all would be or we wouldn't be here trying so darn hard, right?? On a positive note another good friend who had 3 MCs before having her beautiful daughter says all the time that she has the patience of a saint now because she wanted her so bad it hurt, little monkey gets away with everything!!!! Bahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Oh I don't think I will have patience of a saint hahahaha I am a fiery one like my mother :winkwink: heehehe


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

AAWW that's so sweet rosie! What a great feeling!

Yep working today, I'm going to go and actually do something for a while... 
xxx


----------



## Melainey

hahaha Do something for me :winkwink: This whole not working thing is pissin me off :rofl: xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

:thumbup:Fiery is a good thing Laineypoo!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Mum2- have a great day at work!!

I'm off to bed ladies!!! Xoxo


----------



## Melainey

:hugs: Goodnight Rosiecheeks sleep tight :hugs: x


----------



## cossime

Rosie_PA said:


> So ladies just have to share something that melted my heart. One of my best friends has 2 girls, they are 2 and 3 years old and I ADORE them (tons of their pics on my face book pages) well she told me a few days ago that her and DH were talking, and want them to go to my husband and I if (God Forbid) anything would ever happen to them because they know we would make great parents and the girls love us!!!! Just knowing someone has that much faith in me as a mum truly was the best feeling!! Had to share!!! :)

That's beautiful Rosie!!! I have no doubt that you would be a wonderful mother :)


----------



## cossime

Melainey said:


> Nah she is the one that does the Raki etc but it's all good :) I seen he yesterday and will probably see her tomorrow :)
> 
> Yea I LOVE hiking :) (Pitty i'm not as fit as I used to be :rofl: )
> 
> What is everyone doing today? Working? :)
> 
> x

Hi Melainey!! Wanted to let you know that I too am being harrased by that freaking Mosh Monster!! wtf is that???

I have decided to stop my experiments for the day as I so cbf'd and have decided I will spend the last hour wasting time lol! I just want to sleeeeeeeeeep!!! Bring on SMEP next week!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i was going to ask if any one has been having issues with those damn monsters too!! so annoying!!!


----------



## Melainey

I know it is sooooooooooooooo annoying! I mean I don't even click them just hover over them and it bloody pops up hahahaha!! :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

In between work again. Lol yeah it's those stupid roll over ads. You just have to be careful of where you roll your mouse. So shit!!!


----------



## Abby27

is that what it is! its been pissing me off royally!


----------



## Newbie32

Night sweet cheeks xxxx

On a selfish and very jealous note....some friends of ours just had a baby today...a little girl called Mathilda...They had their first baby last year on 3RD SEPTEMBER (yes, 2011) and baby 2 on 12 SEPTEMBER...

How is that even possible!!! 

Ah well, my turn next please!!!

EDIT: yes folks, i actually do know how it happens...lol


----------



## Newbie32

what monster? what am i missing out on???


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah my dad was born on 17th oct and his sister the 25th oct the following year! 

I know what you mean, pretty greedy when we are just asking for one!! Lol


----------



## Melainey

I knew a girl once that had a sister who was born on her birthday!!!! Could you imagine that ... Exact same day a year apart! But yeah GIVE US ONE!!! :rofl: haha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana it's the monster ad at the top of the page, run your cursor over it and you'll see! 

I went to school with twins and their brother was born on their birthday 3 years later. That sucks! Lol


----------



## Melainey

Just as I was reading that post the MONSTER popped up grrrrrr hahaha

Yeah I know but how funny is it like! What are the odds really!!


----------



## SJayne22

Hi girls!

Maassssiiivvvee congratulations for Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We were due it on here! Lets keep them coming! 

I have a wonderful wisdom tooth causing me massive pain which I think is why my temp is up! but on the upside I went to a riding school yesterday and she wants me to teach and has 2 horses I can ride! A bit of money which will help!

xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Hun, we've been missing you! I dunno Jayne - your chart looks great - hopefully thats your baking oven switching on....

We've had two bfp's this week - LLPM & Number2!!!! Its been great but we are missing the trifecta - maybe its you!!!

When are you testing hun?


----------



## Newbie32

for some reason no monster ad on my page...maybe my work internet blocks it out? ah well, doesnt seem like a bad thing to be missing if its driving you girls insane!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi Jayne! Maybe you are the third!!! Welcome to oz... Have a baby!! Haha how awesome would that be!! 

Yeah, nana not missing anything. It's like the old Dora the explorer one if you used to get that?


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> I know Squiggles we had to wait a whole bloody week! It was so annoying waiting especially cause everything with TTC is a bloody wait as it is haha! Praying that is great :) (not too great cause he will gloat, Daniel's was seriously EXCEPTIONAL and I didn't hear the end of it haha until I made him feel bad about making me feel bad that it was all my fault hahaha) :rofl
> 
> YAY for trifecta I say :rofl: hehe <3
> 
> P.s does bloody Moshi monsters keep popping up or everybody or is that just me???? SOooo annoying!!!

LOL
Yep that is the most annoying ad 
Harrison loves it though, hahaha


----------



## number2woohoo

Yes I have been at home, and yes I have finally found something that seems to have helped. A paste of cornflour, instant oatmeal and water. Hey presto, hives started receding. The healing powers of oatmeal, eh. Starting to feel myself again. This means I have realised how tired I am since I have spent the last few nights scratching. Hope they continue to go down till they are all gone! 
Also on the birthday thing. My birthday is 12 May. Harrison's birthday is 17 May. #2's due date is 24 May. OH isn't that far behind on 15 June. Yikes. Terrible planning. I really should have got Abby to draw me up a chart of some kind before letting that happen.


----------



## Newbie32

Clearly September is a fertile month on your side of the fam Amanda!!!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Omg congratulations number 2! So sorry I missed that!! Glad to hear your hives are clearing up!!!

I don't think it's my month at all! Had a bit of spotting yesterday and getting pimples all over my face! Not had this before but I think af is gonna happen tomorrow! I can't stop smiling about the bfp's, restores my confidence!!


----------



## Abby27

N2W: a birthday avoiding chart! now that would be interesting

Ive got three charts going this cycle! only three! but im sure i will come up with some more...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

so glad your hives have started going down amanda!

Jayney fyi, llpm is Lucy, it's her who is preggy, not lisa. :)

hope now, have been shopping and now am feeling like dying on the lounge!!! :(

Hey! they changed the ad! thank god!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i know this young girl, 21, had a little baby boy, and then wham 1.5 months later she was pregnant, had her boy twins 11 months after the first!!! 3 in one year!!! not fair eh? And umm not great planning on her part, breast feeding isnt always great contraceptive. 

I cant stand that monster ad, it pops up even if i dont roll over it, just does it on its own! 

amanda- so glad you found some relief. 

I had to tell my friend that is pregnant (15w) that I am, she basically asked me, and I cannot tell a lie, she was sooo excited, nearly had her in tears, she says " we went to pre school together, now we're making babies together" hahahaha. she's such a better person than I, I was jealous and selfish and she's happy beyond belief and selfless. Went from an utter high and great, happy, light, full of laughter conversation, to being bombarded with calls and messages from my family- not good news, my aunt with cancer, her colon ruptured, had to have surgery and now is at great risk for infection, and bc the cancer has been exposed to air, it will spread very quickly, and she's in ICU, in an induced coma and we're not sure she'll come out of it. So quite a big low for me, never even got to tell her our good news, or say goodbye of any sorts. Sorry for the downer....


----------



## Abby27

im so sorry 2mums...big hugs sending your way xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

so sorry 2 mums, that's terrible news! hope you are ok! xxxxxxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

2mums so sorry for Ur news. Big virtual hugs coming Ur way. Thoughts and prayers with Ur family


----------



## Melainey

Oh 2mums I am very sorry to hear about your Aunty :hugs: I really hope that she comes out of it and that you get to tell her your good news xx


----------



## Pammy31

finally read through.... what do you guys think of my chart. Amanda congrats sweety.


----------



## SJayne22

Sorry lucy! I meant to put lucy, congratulations!!1

And so sorry to hear your news 2mums! Alec's autie passed 2 days ago from cancer, I hope she pulls through!! My thoughts are with you and your family xxxxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Sorry about your dh's aunty Jayney! I thought you knew, just thought i'd mention it!

chart looks good pammy


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Sept is fertile month just not for me :( DH is 17 may his Sister is 11th brother is the 13th and another sister is 15th all 2 days apart. May is expensive for me. And if this bean did stick it would have been 21st lol oh well June is a good time to have a baby and there is no birthdays there lol


----------



## SJayne22

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Sorry about your dh's aunty Jayney! I thought you knew, just thought i'd mention it!
> 
> chart looks good pammy


It's really hard to explain but when Alec's gran died a few months ago, one sister didn't get a share of the will because of good reason from a few years ago. This sister has had terminal cancer for a few years but her family insisted on harrasing the other 2 sisters for money being really awful. Anyway they haven't spoken for weeks and to make it worse Alec's mum went on holiday the day before she died and not sure if his dad will tell her until she gets back. I guess, no matter what they were still sisters but its awful that she has died and under these conditions.


----------



## Lisasmith

2 mums :hugs: I'm so sorry


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

wow, that is really terrible! Even if i wasn't talking to my sister, I would still want to know she died... Imagine the regrets that you come from not attending the funeral... Sounds like a pretty tricky family situation!

Kiwi, september is like that for me, it's always the expensive time of year. and october. I hope I don't have to wait til next september for my kiddy!

Me & My step son share a birthday...his surname is shelley...what are the odds.. lol


----------



## Newbie32

Oh 2mums i am so sorry to hear that, big hugs xxx

Jayne you as well,how awful x

Pammy chart is looking good, fc youve caught the egg!

August is my expensive birthday month with both my parents, and both me and DH...id rather avoid an august baby (not that i will pick and choose!!) so come on body, pull one out for June!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I reckon jayneys duffers.....just sayin....


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> I reckon jayneys duffers.....just sayin....

I'm totally agreeing with you! That is one fancy-looking chart!!:thumbup:


----------



## Melainey

Jayney sorry to hear about your DH's Aunty :hugs: I know what you mean about families, my German family are the same, they only told me two weeks after my grandad died.. Some families are impossible! :hugs:

I know sooooo many people in November .. Both myself, Daniel and my mum are all in Nov, and that's just the immediate family haha!


----------



## Newbie32

yep, Jayneys my next prediction. Fo Sure.


----------



## Melainey

Indeed Jayney :) Give us the trifecta please :happydance:


----------



## cossime

So sorry to hear your sad news 2mums and Janey :hugs: to you both

Pammy your chart is looking great!!

Newbie I think you might be right-janey looks duffers for sure!!!!


----------



## Melainey

How are all you lovely ladies tonight? :hugs:


----------



## cossime

I'm good melainey-being spoiled by DH so it's nice having dinner in bed watching x-factor lol!! Gosh I cry at everything!!!! How's the soy going? I've been reading into it and think I might give it a shot next month if I don't get my bfp this month so I may rack your brains soon!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

DH can hear sounds from my computer, he thought i was watching porn....nope....just watching birth videos...lol


----------



## number2woohoo

2mums sorry to hear about your Aunty honey xo Jayney you too love.
Advice for all: it might sound like a good idea if you start itching again to coat half your body in that oatmeal cornflour paste. It's not if you hate crumbs in the bed. :)


----------



## Newbie32

Lol number2!!

I'm sooooo tired....and can't snooze as have a conf call with Paris at fucking 10pm until 12.

Mofos.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

number 2, it seems bad now, but it would be worse to be back to that itching! so shitty tho, nothing better than a nice clean bed! hate crumbs/sand!

nana - that sucks BIG TIME!!! hope you can stay up!


I'm off to bed ladies!! have a good night!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yawn....night squeegs xxx


----------



## Melainey

Lucky Girl Cossime :winkwink: Yeah I finished the night before last and no side effects what so ever :happydance: I will be glad to help you out if you try next month :)

Nanna - that is HORRIBLE!! Why did they make it so late? I know they are 7 hours behind but still that's soooo late :cry: :hugs:

Goodnight squeegs xx

Amanda - I don't really mind crumbs in bed haha DH HATES them tho :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

P's I keep getting a shooting pain in my jaw (left side) like a shooting pain.... Anybody know what the hell it would be ?


----------



## Pammy31

have you got any rotten teeth? if not could be a start of infection Melainey?


----------



## Melainey

No rotten teeth thank god :rofl: It's weird cause iti s between my ear and my jaw :rofl: I think I may just be falling apart :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

This one aint too bad Laineypoo!!!

Sometimes i have them at 2.30....3.00am...etc etc....waking up from alarm to dial in is the worst....im like wtf??? hahahaha

Joys of working for a multinational!!!

Have you stiill got your wisdoms darling?


----------



## Melainey

Aww that's poop :hugs: Hope you stay awake :) 

Yeah I do indeed and the one on the opposite side is actually hurting me today? Do you think that would be it???


----------



## Pammy31

yes that would be it!!


----------



## Melainey

F*cking teeth haha I may just have to get them out bloody teeth haha! If I was a man I would be thinking I was having a heart attack tho ahah cause I am also having pains in my left arm :rofl::rofl: Lucky i'm a woman :rofl:

EDIT: watching 16 and pregnant and it just makes me sad :sad:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey def sounds like wisdom tooth pain - I recommend getting them out ASAP! 

Jayney and 2 mums so sad to hear about the cancer! I really pray 2mums that she pulls thru and gets to hear about and meet your bubba and for you and DH jayney that the family feud stuff gets sorted!

AFM gave had a long day and paul has been doubled over in pain and crying all arvo/night (he is it a cryer at all - broke my heart!) he is ok again now and finally he has fallen asleep. I am so tired though so an going to bed - have read thru but won't comment tonight - sorry!

Love to you all! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

I hope your husband is ok! Poor thing :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning ladies! 

My temp this morning is consistent with ov spike. On cd 3! Nice! Short cycle this time round. 

Lol just kidding, I know it's not ov!

Hope Paul is feeling better.

Melainey, hope your tooth is ok! I haven't had any trouble with my wisdom teeth, I only just started to get one about 3 months ago.

Have a great day everyone!!! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Sounds like wissies to me Laineypoop!! I had mine out quite a few years ago now....two at a time, in the chair...i was freaked out but it was ok in the end, though i looked a bit like someone had taken to my face with a baseball bat for a few days!!!

Angelcakes i am so sorry to hear about Paul! I hope he is feeling better really soon xx

lol squeegs ;)

Well i am tired today. stupid late call means i missed sleep which generally means cranky sasha!!! At least DH is in tassie today/tomorrow so he is out of the firing line!!!

Hope everyone has a great day xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Sash - so many things you say...I just think we would get along so well! haha I can't believe you don't get to go into work later or something because of your conf call! booooo! least poor DH won't cop it this time! haha


----------



## Newbie32

hahahaha i agree squiggles!!!! peas in a pod ;)

Yeah i am still an early riser, defo morning person....if im not at work before 7 i dont feel right!! (ok maybe that just makes me a freak!!)

I have my appointment with the solicitor tomorrow...i will be interested to see if they think it will be worth my while to fight to keep my job. Im feeling a bit nervous about it all now!! 

And yes, v good timing for old DH to be away!!!! He didnt wake me at 4.30 when he got up this morning to go to airport - LUCKY - or he woulda copped it!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

lainey you want to get them out in the chair if you can, before you get duffers. You can't get much dental work done when you're pregnant. I can't remember why.


----------



## Newbie32

maybe its something to do with the pain drugs? I was paranoid about the whole, dentist using legs on chest to get force to pull out (when in hospital) story and so i was so happy that my dentist friend could do it in the chair!!! Took him about 5 minutes, i was so amazed!!!

If they are hurting tho hun you could have an infection or something - and that woud need to be cleared up before they could be removed so it might be time for a trip to the dentist for you!!!

How are you feeling today number2? Are you all floured up again? Hope those hives are on their way out for good!!!

XX


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Lainey def sounds like wisdom tooth pain - I recommend getting them out ASAP!
> 
> Jayney and 2 mums so sad to hear about the cancer! I really pray 2mums that she pulls thru and gets to hear about and meet your bubba and for you and DH jayney that the family feud stuff gets sorted!
> 
> AFM gave had a long day and paul has been doubled over in pain and crying all arvo/night (he is it a cryer at all - broke my heart!) he is ok again now and finally he has fallen asleep. I am so tired though so an going to bed - have read thru but won't comment tonight - sorry!
> 
> Love to you all! Xx

Sorry to hear that sweetie - hope he feels better today xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> maybe its something to do with the pain drugs? I was paranoid about the whole, dentist using legs on chest to get force to pull out (when in hospital) story and so i was so happy that my dentist friend could do it in the chair!!! Took him about 5 minutes, i was so amazed!!!
> 
> If they are hurting tho hun you could have an infection or something - and that woud need to be cleared up before they could be removed so it might be time for a trip to the dentist for you!!!
> 
> How are you feeling today number2? Are you all floured up again? Hope those hives are on their way out for good!!!
> 
> XX

 They were almost gone by dinnertime last night. Woke up with them on my feet and hands again about midnight. I had prepared some of the oatmeal muck and covered it in glad wrap and left it by the bed in case, so I slathered it on and I managed to get back to sleep. Have come to work today and wishing I didn't - the feet and backs of my legs are now covered again and driving me a bit mad. So it is nowhere near AS bad, just not gone yet. I can't exactly use the oats and cornflour mix at work so I am just trying to calm it down with an ice pack.


----------



## Newbie32

oh you poor darling - clearly you shouldnt be at work yet!!!

Go home Amanda!!!!! and piss off hives....go hang out somewhere far far away with all of our witches who are seemingly on their way out at the moment to...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

You poor thing Amanda! Hope they get the hell out of here soon! I would defo be at home still! If it gets too uncomfortable, please get home to your paste!! 

Nana, will be interesting to hear frOm your solicitor. Hopefully good news- like you will without a doubt win & can make them pay your legal fees! I'm also interested to see if v chart will be the accurate one again! 

Melainey, hope it's an easy fix whatever is going on in that mouth of yours!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel, im really hoping paul feels better today! :hugs:
amanda- go home!!!! cover yourself in oatmeal and stay in bed!! 
:jo: hope your head doesnt hit the desk today :sleep::coffee: 
melainey- hope you get those teefers figured out, i had mine out in high school, got to eat a whole lot of ice cream!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squiggles....yeah the pay the legal fees part would be great....these solicitors rates are quite seriously something like $500 an hour!!!!! So clearly im not gonna fight it if its futile...im hoping they see it as black and white as i do tho! 

Yeah will be funny to see if my charts align again!!! Altho i have way more faith now in my v chart - and very little faith in opks!!!!! Has made me wonder if my very first chart which showed my lp of 11 was actually wrong - and o date was two days earlier!!!

At least i have the fertility monitor as well this month - every test under the sun!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks 2mums - how are you feeling today? Has all the spotting completely stopped again now?


----------



## lisamfr

Morning Girls,

Sorry I have being out of the loop the last two days. Tuesday night just before I left work I got told I would be helping out a tour group & be a host on the our boat. I didn&#8217;t relies it was going to be all morning!! So when I got back to the office I had to catch up on so much work I needed to get done. 

Then last night I had to pack our suitcases which I had put off for so many nights doing. I hate packing for myself and now I have to also back for Audrina which we are sharing a suitcase. But since we are leaving this afternoon it was something that really needed to be done. 

Kiwi &#8211; sorry the witch got you.

Smithy &#8211; So sorry to read about your loss & to hear about all the surgeries little Josh went tho.

2mums &#8211; That is excellent news regards the cyst. You guys must be so relieved. I am really happy to hear that news. So sorry to hear about your Aunt again 2mums. It not easy when you are on the other side of the world.

I just found out last night that DH Dad Cancer has also come back & this time they can&#8217;t do surgery so he will have to do redaction & chemo. His dad hasn&#8217;t told the rest of his brother as he wants everyone to enjoy Queensland this weekend. 

LLPM &#8211; Poppy is so cute that is so awesome you get to experience this pregnancy with your oldies daughter.

Jayne &#8211; sorry to read about yours & Alec&#8217;s loss & how awful about the family.

Newbie &#8211; A conf call at 10pm until 12. I would be leaving work early today if I was you. Good luck with solicitor tomorrow.

Melainey &#8211; I am sooo over the moshi monster popping up &#8211; it&#8217;s driving me crazy. It sounds like you better make that dentist appointment today Melainey, it doesn&#8217;t sound good hun.

Angel &#8211; I hope hubby is feeling better today. 

Woohooo &#8211; I agree with the girls GO HOME!!!

Hello to Abby, Ginny, Roise, Cossime, Quigley & pammy (if I missed anyone I am really sorry)

On the birthday side of things Sept is every fertile month for my family we have a total of 9 birthdays to celebrate. Knowing my lucky we might fall pregnant again. 

So can't wait to leave work at 3pm today and start my annual leave in the sun.


----------



## Newbie32

WOOOHOOOO Lise!

I hope you have a fabulous, sunny, relaxing baby making break hun!!!!

XX


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, they're crazy expensive aren't they! Hope they can see it from your side too!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Well girls u will never guess who asked to sat at our table and chatted with us then we got our photo taken with her??? Madge from neighbours! Ha so funny. Photos on Facebook this weekend. Gosh she is so plastic and very pompous! Very good nite though.


----------



## Newbie32

On the plus side...nail appointment at lunchtime today :) time for a little pampering....

Kiwi thats so funny!!! I grew up around the corner from 'Ramsay Street' and one of my girlfriends from school actually lived in the street where its filmed (Pin Oak Court), so after school when they were filming (we're talking early days here, scott & charlene etc etc) we'd go to her house and sit and peak out the windows!!!!! Ah, memories....hehehehe


----------



## lisamfr

a girl I went to high school with is on the show now she plays Priya


----------



## Newbie32

lol, does that make you laugh when you see it Lise? :)


----------



## LLPM

Hey ladies! It's funny when someone you know is on TV hey?! 
We knew/know kate bracks before masterchef, we worked at the church she goes to and had one of her kids in our Sunday school class! :) was so weird seeing her on TV each week!


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> lol, does that make you laugh when you see it Lise? :)

It has put me off watching neighours now. I use to be friends with her from yr 8 to yr 11. She was a geek. Yes I use to hang out with the geeks in hight school. She has had a nose job & now looks after her skin now. Don't think she would like some of the photo I have of her in my shoes boxes lol


----------



## number2woohoo

lisamfr said:


> Don't think she would like some of the photo I have of her in my shoes boxes lol

Bahaha - for some reason that made me really laugh


----------



## lisamfr

I think it&#8217;s funny because when we finished school 2 years later she played an extra on Neighbours. Someone sitting at the café with no lines. She told everyone about it. And now she is a mean charter on their.


----------



## Newbie32

lol!!!!

Man - i reckon people have some pretty bad photos of me in their shoe boxes too from highschool!!!!!!!

Thats hilarious :)


----------



## number2woohoo

I reckon I have some really bad photos of ME, lol.


----------



## lisamfr

why is the morning dragging? 

I think we all would have some bad photos in someones shoe boxes lol


----------



## cossime

Morning ladies:hi: too much to comment on but hoping our pregnant ones are feeling fabulous - woohoo hope the hives have taken a hike!

Angel it must be very hard to see you DH suffer like that-hope he's on the mend :hugs:

I have decided I am back to hitting the gym 5 times a week again-all this first cycle of TTC has done to me is add nearly 3kg AND with no baby to compensate so I need to move my but again starting with a P/T session tonight-bring.it.on!

I agree, the day is dragggggggggging! Only 1 more day to get to the weekend...


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: thanks, feeling much better, no spotting, and I cheated and tried to find the heartbeat just now, without OH, found it, was 160s-170s, just where it should be! yay, her and I will find it friday together, I lost it and couldnt find it again, so will wait a few days more!
lisa- weather is gorgeous up here, wind has died down a bit, and its perfect, shorts and tank top during the day!! Enjoy your vacation!! sorry to hear about DHs dad, cancer F'n sucks!!! 

forgot everything else i was going to say...sorry to those not mentioned, 98% of you! xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Yay, must be so exciting to hear the heartbeat! 
How many weeks are you? I must have had a shithouse doppler, I think it was heaps later when I could find Harrison's heartbeat. I might have to get a new one - I can't find the charger for mine.


----------



## Melainey

Good Morning ladies :hugs:

Angel - I really hope Paul feels better soon :hugs: 

Squeegs - Nice O temps hehehe :rofl: xx

Nanna :jo: Gosh that is sooooooooooo expensive! I really hope it is worth it for you :) You deserve it x I think I am the trifecta to you two hehehe 

Lisa - I really hope you have a wonderful holiday :happydance: Sorry to hear about Dh's dad :hugs: 

Amanda - Sorry about the hives coming back over night :hugs: I really hope that they feck off soon :hugs: x

2mums - Glad you can hear the heartbeat :hugs: That must be soooo exciting :happydance: 

Cossime - 5 TIMES A WEEK! It's only 3kgs :) I wish I had your motivation I have become so lazy haha I put on 5 that I really need to lose hehehe and the rest ! 

As for me - Yeah I think I will have to get them out but the last time that I was at the dentist they said that they could not take them out until they are fully grown.. THey are not fully out of the gums yet! :cry: But I will go back to them and ask :) What is the 'chair' thingy ??? 

x


----------



## Lisasmith

My body is so whack! I was going to go without opks this cycle. But no, my body has decided to throw ewcm at me 2 days after my period ended and 7 days before scheduled O time. I now NEED to know what it's doing. Smep starts tonight anyway.


----------



## number2woohoo

cossime said:


> I have decided I am back to hitting the gym 5 times a week again-all this first cycle of TTC has done to me is add nearly 3kg AND with no baby to compensate so I need to move my but again starting with a P/T session tonight-bring.it.on!
> .

You know, an orgasm burns more calories per hour than anything you could do at the gym. Just sayin'.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

amanda- im nearly 10w. i ordered mine from ebay (usa) i think it was 60-70$. its a sonoline b 3mhz- says it can detect 8-10weeks; they have an 8mhz- says it can detect from 5-8weeks. Mine is battery operated. Easy to use, small, came with the battery and gel, has 3 modes, I recommend it. 
melainey- go get another opinion from the dentist, they may have come in enough to do something about, or there is an infection or other issue they can fix right away. 
sex/orgasm does burn a lot a lot a lot of calories!! get on it :sex:


----------



## Melainey

Ohhhh I did not know that :winkwink: I am going to have me a lomg orgasmic session tonight :winkwink: hehehe


----------



## number2woohoo

Yeah the thing is, it's calculated per hour. So per hour, a game of squash burns fewer calories per hour than an orgasm. I don't know about you, but my games of squash last much longer than my orgasms even on a good day. ;)


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Hahaha yeah .. could you imagine an orgasm that long!! Surely you would be in the Guinness book of records for that :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

touche! although I dont play squash! :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

hahaha neither do I :rofl::rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

OK, nor do I.
LOL


----------



## Melainey

Hahahahaha I don't think I have ever known anybody who played squash :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

My other half does. I used to. Too unfit now!


----------



## lisamfr

My boss plays squash ??


----------



## Melainey

I'm too unfit myself now! Pisses me off cause I was so active when I was younger :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I played squash for sport in year 7! Lol 

Imagine how exhausted you would be after a squash length orgasm! Whoa! Lol

Melainey- the chair meaning the dentist chair, with local anisthetic as opposed to surgery under general anesthetic in a hospital. Well I assume it would be in a hospital, not really sure as I've never needed anything done!


----------



## Melainey

Oh wouldn't it be soooo painful with local anisthetic? Oh I am so scared haha


----------



## Newbie32

Pretty nails again!! yay :)

Its ok in the chair Laineypop, - its after the anaesthetic wears off that the pain begins!! You'll be fine hun xx

How did i miss so many pages with one little nail appt! Arrgghhhh gotta catch up!

XX


----------



## Melainey

I had a nightmare when I was younger .. I had to get 4 out for my braces and I could feel every bit of it so I swore I would never get any more taken out hahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Oh we type fast mylove :winkwink:


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> I had a nightmare when I was younger .. I had to get 4 out for my braces and I could feel every bit of it so I swore I would never get any more taken out hahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Oh we type fast mylove :winkwink:

I had a wisom tooth grow sideways into my cheek, then abscess and poison my blood, I was so very sick I swore I would get any other wisdom teeth whipped out fast as I could. So that's what I did with the next one. Both at the dentist, in the chair - was not fantastic fun, but not as bad as I thought it would be. The other two got scared off and never appeared. Obviously I'm a half wit, only had 2.


----------



## Melainey

Haha I have one growing out sideways too.... Hmmmmm Oh god I hope it's not infected! Ok I am mking an appointment with the dentist very very soon!


----------



## Newbie32

oh your poor luv laineypoo! No wonder you're freaking out!!! FX it is all ok this time around hun xxx


----------



## Melainey

Thank you Nanna :) 

Look who's talkin too is on :) hehe the part at the start with the :sperm: and the egg haha is sooooo funny :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> I had a nightmare when I was younger .. I had to get 4 out for my braces and I could feel every bit of it so I swore I would never get any more taken out hahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Oh we type fast mylove :winkwink:
> 
> I had a wisom tooth grow sideways into my cheek, then abscess and poison my blood, I was so very sick I swore I would get any other wisdom teeth whipped out fast as I could. So that's what I did with the next one. Both at the dentist, in the chair - was not fantastic fun, but not as bad as I thought it would be. The other two got scared off and never appeared. Obviously I'm a half wit, only had 2.Click to expand...

OMG re blood poisoning you poor thing...but ROFL Amanda - you are hilarious!!!! Nearly spat out my tea!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

wish i could get some of that talkin going in my tubes laineypoo!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Oh me too nanna :jo: I think we should all talk to our eggies and Spermies this month :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Hmmm...maybe you are right.

I do have a fear of DH thinking i have gone completely mad!!!!! Maybe i'll just stick that movie on for him....hehehehe

I must say that given my lack of sleep and tiredness today i have remained decidely nice!! No bitch badge, no dummy spits! I must be coming down with something...


----------



## Newbie32

Does it mean talking out loud lainey? Or secret silent messages?


----------



## SJayne22

OMG melainey I'm in exactly the same position as you, it started as a headache a few days ago and now a wisdom tooth is coming through and its agony. I was awake at 1am crying from the pain. I had one last christmas but it pushed one of my other teeth out so they took that onee out instead with a general! Really freaking out about the blood poisoning! That sounds awful! I keep rinsing with mouth wash hoping it will beok! My mum used to be a dental nurse and she always says to put a blob of toothpaste on anything sore in your mouth and it helps me

I hate to disapoint everyone but I think my temp is high because my gums are inflamed etc!

I can't stay on for long as have got a limited usage amount until we get the phone connected and wifi installed!

Hi everybody! Guess what, its friday funday tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I remain hopeful for you jayney!!!!! Im not sure sore gums will push your temp up unless there is an actual infection...in which case im sticking with duffers!!!!


----------



## SJayne22

I've been googling and apparently early pregnancy can trigger inflamed gums which irritate wisdom teeth, its a long shot but who knows! Got to go and pick dh up from work, suddnely feeling very sicky and bilious! booo!


----------



## Newbie32

FX Jayney!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I think you're duffed jayney!


----------



## Pammy31

I think jayney is too....


----------



## Melainey

FX Jayney <3 

I kind od whisper Nanna :jo: Hehehe <3


----------



## SJayne22

Pammy31 said:


> I think jayney is too....

Thanks pammy, your chart looks great!!


----------



## SJayne22

I might try the talking! Lets face it, I have plently of spare time on my hands!! All it could possibly do is good which is a great thought!


----------



## cossime

Where can by a 1 hour long orgasm?? ;)
Trust me Melainey, it took my 12 months to drop 15kg after DS was born so a gain of 3kg is massive considering it was done in a month. I'm starting the "Monday diet" lol ;)

Janey, yep I think you're duffed:)


----------



## Pammy31

go ahead.... not sure if fertility friend is right as i am on agnus castus and I hope it is working as my chart says i am 4dpo?


----------



## Melainey

Hehehe I love the monday diet I may join you cossime :winkwink: hehehe

Yeah Pammy I would trust FF ..


----------



## Abby27

Hey guys has anyone read or heard of this book?
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13260139-the-impatient-woman-s-guide-to-getting-pregnant


----------



## Melainey

Sorry Abby I haven't read or heard of it :)


----------



## Newbie32

Yep, read it!!! It's not bad but clearly hasn't worked for me!!


----------



## Abby27

I saw an ad thing for it, and she drops a hint about "what i learned about OPKs"....and i want to know what that is!?
i might get it and have a read. dont want anything to increase the stress and crazy though.


----------



## Abby27

Is it worth a read Nana?


----------



## Newbie32

I'm not sure it had a lot in it that I didn't really already know....let me see if I can find what she says about opks, I have the Ebook in iBooks x


----------



## Newbie32

She says she doesn't get a pos opk until day of ovulation, ie. too late. Same goes for me I think!!!


----------



## Abby27

excellent thanks heaps! 

I guess that is where the fade in OPKs are useful?!


----------



## Newbie32

It is quite a fun read tho Abby, I'm back into it again now!!!


----------



## Newbie32

There isn't a way to share iBooks is there?


----------



## Abby27

I really need to get an e-reader! i cant seem to let go of having actual books though. i love my little book collection. 

Well i am now officially on Holidays so i might try and get it.


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I did enjoy it, she's a funny writer! I've just realized I've forgotten lots of what I read! So I might read again! Thanks abs!!!


----------



## Abby27

Hahaha...well if you pick up anything new, that you forgot you already knew...by all means share the clue! 

(sorry i became Marry Poppins there for a second)


----------



## Newbie32

She also says that the best day to get duffers is two days before o....


----------



## Newbie32

Ps yes re fade in! As soon as gets darker get in the sack she says :)


----------



## Maddy40

Ah I don't know Newbie, that's exactly what we do & hasn't worked for us :(
Back from 3 days away with big boy which was wonderful. Too stuffed to read all the pages, what's happened since I left at 6am Tuesday gals?


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> She also says that the best day to get duffers is two days before o....

I concur that appears to work (not always but this time)


----------



## Melainey

Nanna is the ebook a PDF file? Then you can share it in email :) 

Maddy I couldn't tell ya what's been happening haha Did you know Amanda and Lucy are Duffers??? :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

It's on my iPad darlin, I have no idea!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everyone! 

Maddy - looks like a nice little eggy came to play - did you manage to have well timed BD?!?! Hope you had a great break & enjoyed time with DH!!

jayney - I was going to say the same thing about pregnancy affecting your mouth... you very wll couold be duffered - and i'm sticking with yes - a BFP for you!

Abby & Nana - I might check out the book - I do like reading about pregnancy. I have a tonne of books at home which will probably be better for when im actually preggy, but i got a little obsessed and books were my go to before I found this site and you lovely ladies!! thanks!

have a good night everybody! sleep well!

I'm making a firetruck cake for my step sons birthday tomorrow night, so excited! I;ll try and post a piccy when I'm done. Hope he loves it! haha


----------



## Pammy31

i love fire trucks.... spent the first 14 yrs of my life living at a volunteer fire station.


----------



## Newbie32

Night gorgeousnesses xx


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight my lovlies xxx <3


----------



## number2woohoo

A fire truck cake sounds cool - look forward to the photos :)


----------



## Maddy40

Melainey said:


> Nanna is the ebook a PDF file? Then you can share it in email :)
> 
> Maddy I couldn't tell ya what's been happening haha Did you know Amanda and Lucy are Duffers??? :happydance:

Had to go back and work out who you mean, I have no idea what people's real names are! I had seen one but not the other. Yeay 2Woohoo :happydance:


----------



## Maddy40

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hi everyone!
> Maddy - looks like a nice little eggy came to play - did you manage to have well timed BD?!?! Hope you had a great break & enjoyed time with DH!!

Hope that firetruck cake works out. My cakes always look slightly odd but thankfully my Sister in Law makes fantastic creations though.

No egg-catching this month, DH is overseas. A bit disappointed that FF put me O'ing exactly where I thought it should be. I was kind of hoping it would tell me I was O'ing at a totally different time, which might have explained the continual BFNs.


----------



## Maddy40

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> She also says that the best day to get duffers is two days before o....
> 
> I concur that appears to work (not always but this time)Click to expand...

Hey nifty that your chart changes to green once you are UTD!


----------



## Newbie32

Morning lovelies :)

We made it to friday!!! Woohooo

Well the witch is gone and i am hoping that is the last i see of her for a while - considering booking a sky dive or similar for next sat to scare my egg away for a few days!!!!

Can wait to see some pics of that cake!!!

Much love everyone xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy - sorry, for some reason I though you were going to see him.....my bad! Oh well, at least you know you'll be expecting AF & it's not another horrible wait when you don't know what's coming! I'm sure the wait will still be just as shitty tho! :( Also, if you go to the first page of the thread, you can see in the first post what all of our real names are etc.

Sasha - good luck today, will be thinking of you!!

Hi everyone else!! (look after those beans!)


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squiggles!! I have just been putting all my paperwork together..going through emails etc etc, and i just realised that i have a document that fills in a gap that i didnt know that i had - and it was the one area i thought the company could possibly exploit....well not anymore!!! Yay! I did a little dance around my office when i found it!!! hahahahaha

:jo: must have forgotten to take her pills this morning....


----------



## Abby27

oooh that is good news Nana! i love it when i find stuff like that...like my past self knew my future self would appreciate it. 

Off to acupuncture soon....and my acupuncturist i think is going to suggest that i use Chinese herbs...which is fine, but i dont want anything mixing with the vitex. Herbs can be quite powerful. He knows im taking it. I guess im willing to try anything! 
I dont really know if its doing acupuncture is doing anything, but last cycle for the first time i felt an ovary twinge, and the other day i felt an ovary twinge on the other side. could be all in my head?
im very much enjoying being on an exercise Taper! Big run is on Sunday so i get to kick back relax and carbo load! (well not really the latter but why not)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Morning ladies, 

It's midnight here and my friend and I have just been to a show. Having a brilliant time. But home tomorrow. 

A few notes ... I have been doing BD three days before, during and two days after fir good measure and nothing :( this month now that tonight was my last nite of cheap cocktails I am going to talk to my baby Ethan continue with my epo green tea and other drugs, use myy preseed and continue with temping and fingers crossed. AF is finished after 3 days so bring it on

Well very sleepy so nite ladies. Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Morning ladies! It's friday woohooo, slap up curry for me tonight!!!

Looking forward to seeing this cake! Sounds amazing!

I'm reading a great book about pregnancy which is really honest and has loads of quotes from real women. Its called ' Pregnancy for modern girls - The naked truth about being pregnant' It has a pink cover and its by Hollie Smith.

I love how honest it is as the title suggests!


----------



## Newbie32

Jayney when are you testing???!?!?!?!??!

You have GOT to be duffers.


----------



## Lisasmith

Great news nana! 

Jayney, go pee on a stick already!!!


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies 

Not going to comment on everything! 

Nanne - Good luck today 

Squiggles - Cake sounds great

As for me - I'm pissed of big time with Daniel... He seems to have time for everybody and everything else but can't make half hour to :sex: with me! I just don't know anymore!


----------



## SJayne22

Lol! I'm thinking of going to buy some tests today but then keep feeling like af is coming! Just scared of that horrible disapointment!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, yay for finding document!!!! Can't wait to hear back!

Jayney, ssoooo duffered!!

Melainey, are you ok? What's brought this on? Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh Lainey :( men are suck dicks sometimes!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh no lainey....i hope you are ok hun xx

Sanks hun xx

nana :jo: is getting her cane out and swingin today!!! Woohoooooo

Go get some damn tests jayney!!!! Your temps havent been that high in all of your prior charts!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Jayney, do it! Your temps are way high and sustained


----------



## Lisasmith

Such, not suck.. Lol typos


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Oh no lainey....i hope you are ok hun xx
> 
> Sanks hun xx
> 
> nana :jo: is getting her cane out and swingin today!!! Woohoooooo
> 
> Go get some damn tests jayney!!!! Your temps havent been that high in all of your prior charts!!!

I just stalked them too lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisasmith said:


> Oh Lainey :( men are suck dicks sometimes!

Haha men suck dicks! Lol sorry, just my immaturity showing. :haha:


----------



## SJayne22

Sorry to hear that melainey!! Men can be complete arseholes sometimes!!!

Ok ok i'm off to get some shopping and a few tests, plus dentist is booked for next friday! Ill be $220 down but at least the pain will be over!!!

Speak to you all later my lovelies xxxxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisasmith said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no lainey....i hope you are ok hun xx
> 
> Sanks hun xx
> 
> nana :jo: is getting her cane out and swingin today!!! Woohoooooo
> 
> Go get some damn tests jayney!!!! Your temps havent been that high in all of your prior charts!!!
> 
> I just stalked them too lolClick to expand...

Me three :)
Test! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Oh Lainey :( men are suck dicks sometimes!
> 
> Haha men suck dicks! Lol sorry, just my immaturity showing. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: i giggled too


----------



## cossime

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Oh Lainey :( men are suck dicks sometimes!
> 
> Haha men suck dicks! Lol sorry, just my immaturity showing. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I thought you meant to say suck!! 

Squiggles, can't wait to see the cake-I'm attempting to make cookies tomorrow (me and baking DO NOT agree so much so this should be interesting!)

GOOD LUCK Newbie! Stay positive and don't feel bad about protecting _your_ job!

Jayney.... :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:!!! Agree with Newbie (I too stalked your chart;) ) and your temps have been sustained AND high! What are you waiting for?!?!?!

Melainey, remember that glitter??? ;) Go shake your man a little and remind him what a great time you'll give him in the bedroom!! :fool:

Morning everybody else! :hi:

Abby, who are you backing in tonights game: Freeo or Crows? My bets on Freeo and Eagles against the Pies tomorrow night!

Dxxx

P.S. Thought I would share this photo with you which was taken last night of my DS-hope he make you all smile xxx (hiope it works)


----------



## Newbie32

Aw, what a cutie!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

He is such a cutie!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Cossi- he is a cutie!!

Jayne- agree with above, trifecta duffer!!!!

Melainey- slap some sense into DH, borrow :jo:s cane!!

Mum2- :rofl:


Hi lovelies! How is everyone today??


----------



## Lisasmith

Hi Rosie! I am tireddd


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisasmith said:


> Hi Rosie! I am tireddd


I bet!! With those kiddos plus studies, can't even imagine! Hope you have a relaxing weekend planned!


----------



## Pammy31

can't wait to see janeys test!!


----------



## Newbie32

Same Pammy!

I am off shortly girls....PT session (i will box out all my anxiety!) and then into the city i go....hoping i come back to another BFP!!!

Speak to you all l8r....

XXXXX


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I reckon he is still stressing about work and money etc... :cry: I ended up sleeping on the couch last night :rofl: Soooo tired this morning! Oh well he better be grovling when he gets home!! :rofl:

JAYNEY - :test::test::test::test::test: You are sooooooooooooooo duffers hehehe


----------



## SJayne22

Sorry guys but it was negative! Plus got light browne cm now, boooooo! Maybe next time xxx


----------



## Melainey

Oh no :hugs: Sorry Jayne :hugs: I hope it's not :af:


----------



## Lisasmith

Bugger :(


----------



## Rosie_PA

Sorry Jayne! :hugs:

Melainey- I slept on the couch a few weeks ago and I'm still pissed about it, explain why when they are a douche, we end up uncomfortable on the couch?!?! Eff them! Get their asses out on the couch next time! Damn pos men!!!:gun::ninja::grr::gun::ninja::grr:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Oh I know Rosie.... He was begging me to come back to bed but I was adamant that I was not going in haha. I caved at about 3am when it was FREEZING hahaha!! But gave him the cold shoulder this morning!! :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> :rofl: Oh I know Rosie.... He was begging me to come back to bed but I was adamant that I was not going in haha. I caved at about 3am when it was FREEZING hahaha!! But gave him the cold shoulder this morning!! :rofl:

Oh Lainey, you must be stiff this morning. 
Don't you know the rule to a happy relationship - never let the sun set on an argument. (ie sort it out before you go to bed!)
The other rule is - don't sweat the small stuff 
xoxo


----------



## Melainey

Nah you see I think that a fight every now and again is healthy! :rofl: We will be fine.. :) But it wasn't a small deal .. He knows how I feel about this and has done for sooooooo long but he won't compromise :rofl: He is a little shit!


----------



## number2woohoo

SJayne22 said:


> Sorry guys but it was negative! Plus got light browne cm now, boooooo! Maybe next time xxx

Oh pooooooo! xo


----------



## Rosie_PA

Amanda, DH can fall asleep mid argument, no joke...Soooooo frustrating- he's snoring away and I'm still seething!!!! Grrrrrr.....gets me all fired up all over again (forget the original reason though! :rofl:)


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Nah you see I think that a fight every now and again is healthy! :rofl: We will be fine.. :) But it wasn't a small deal .. He knows how I feel about this and has done for sooooooo long but he won't compromise :rofl: He is a little shit!

I'm sure you'll work it out the way that works best for you guys :)

Possibly very much influenced by my childhood, I don't like any shouting or anger in my house - I'd rather talk it through rationally and calmly. We're not always good at it, but we mostly are. I never want my child to feel afraid of me, so I can be a bit weird about too much conflict.


----------



## SJayne22

number2woohoo said:


> SJayne22 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry guys but it was negative! Plus got light browne cm now, boooooo! Maybe next time xxx
> 
> Oh pooooooo! xoClick to expand...

I feel ok about it which is wierd! I've got to have this tooth out which would prob be a bit risky if I was. I'll see how the spotting goes and maybe try again tomorrow


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'll keep my Fx'd for you Jayne!!


Goodnight lovelies!! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Yeah Amanda :) I am a very fiery woman hahaha :rofl: I find it hard to speak rationally hehe especially when the other half doesn't listen :rofl: We only ever argue for a short time and then I tend to forgive him :rofl: I'm a sook!

Jayney that's great that you feel like that :hugs:

goodnight Rosie :hugs: x


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks Rosie, night night Xxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Ladies, can I join you? Although I am not an Aussie I do live in Australia - does that still count?!!

This is our 2nd month TTC although last month I think we started trying to late in the month so this month we've been busy :sex: a lot much to DH delight!! I ovualted last Sunday according to OPK's and am becoming increasingly impatient so desperate to POAS.

We already have a DS and 2 DD, I fell pregnant first time with all three so hoping it happens quick again this time.

Good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks melainey! I'm not sure if its because i've given up hope and just think its never going to happen. I'm finding it really hard when I get my hopes up every month and then have so far to fall!! Feel a bit of a downer now : (


----------



## Melainey

Jayney I hear ya on that one.. I feel exactly the same.. I have been forgetting this month to do everything tho it's weird like almost forgetting to take temps and forgetting to take supps it' been really weird :rofl: I think it will happen when we forget about it :hugs:

Welcome Cannon :) Where are you from? I'm from Germany/Ireland and we have a few other non Australians on here so that's great :)


----------



## SJayne22

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you? Although I am not an Aussie I do live in Australia - does that still count?!!
> 
> This is our 2nd month TTC although last month I think we started trying to late in the month so this month we've been busy :sex: a lot much to DH delight!! I ovualted last Sunday according to OPK's and am becoming increasingly impatient so desperate to POAS.
> 
> We already have a DS and 2 DD, I fell pregnant first time with all three so hoping it happens quick again this time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone :dust:

Hi,

I'm from the uk but now live in beautiful oz! You are very lucky to have fallen pregnant so quickly, I have been trying for 5 months now and it varies among the group. Welcome!


----------



## Newbie32

Jayney you're the same as me!!! Let's make it lucky cycle number 6!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you? Although I am not an Aussie I do live in Australia - does that still count?!!
> 
> This is our 2nd month TTC although last month I think we started trying to late in the month so this month we've been busy :sex: a lot much to DH delight!! I ovualted last Sunday according to OPK's and am becoming increasingly impatient so desperate to POAS.
> 
> We already have a DS and 2 DD, I fell pregnant first time with all three so hoping it happens quick again this time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone :dust:

Hi, welcome and good luck xo


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies...I'm sooo behind but don't have the time/energy to catch up! Sorry! Jayney & Lainey...I totally agree, it'll happen when you aren't stressed, this was my first cycle not worrying about it....don't ask me how I managed to not think about it all, but somehow I just wasn't stressed! I think maybe it was the realization that no matter what we tried it wasn't going to happen until it was the right time! 

Welcome canon...hope you'll enjoy it here! :) there's a mix of stories! How old are your kiddos?


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Jayney you're the same as me!!! Let's make it lucky cycle number 6!!!

I've always liked 6 as lucky.

Oh hang on, I've always liked getting lucky and having sex. Close!


----------



## number2woohoo

SJayne22 said:


> Thanks melainey! I'm not sure if its because i've given up hope and just think its never going to happen. I'm finding it really hard when I get my hopes up every month and then have so far to fall!! Feel a bit of a downer now : (

(HUGS)
xo


----------



## SJayne22

Newbie32 said:


> Jayney you're the same as me!!! Let's make it lucky cycle number 6!!!

You got a deal there mrs!!!! xxx


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Amanda me too :winkwink: 

Lucky number 14 for us :happydance: hehehe


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi melainey - I'm from Scotland and been in Australia for 2 years :)


----------



## number2woohoo

If I had a kiwi accent it totally would have worked


----------



## Melainey

Aw great stuff Cannon :hugs: I've been here almost 3yrs :happydance:

EDIT: hahaha too right it would have :winkwink:


----------



## Newbie32

Looneypoops I'm sure it's your turn!!!! 

Early for the solicitor, I'm not at all keen am I?????


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> If I had a kiwi accent it totally would have worked

Bahahahahaha...my goodness number2you make me laugh so loud in such inappropro places!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Shows you are keen :winkwink: and legit :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Looneypoops I'm sure it's your turn!!!!
> 
> Early for the solicitor, I'm not at all keen am I?????

Good luck
stand firm
be strong
xo


----------



## Newbie32

Welcome cannon ;) good luck! 

I'm guessing the solicitors waiting room isn't a good place to start talking to my eggs? 

:rofl::rofl:

Thank god it's Friday!!

Pa Jayney I'm sorry about your bfn, forgot to say before, I can't believe it with your chart...xxx


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Looneypoops I'm sure it's your turn!!!!
> 
> Early for the solicitor, I'm not at all keen am I?????
> 
> Good luck
> stand firm
> be strong
> xoClick to expand...

Thanks luv, my personal trainer have me a good rev up, I'm ready to go get em!!!

Well, we shall see what they think anyway!


----------



## SJayne22

Newbie32 said:


> Looneypoops I'm sure it's your turn!!!!
> 
> Early for the solicitor, I'm not at all keen am I?????


Im with lainey, just shows you mean business!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> I'm guessing the solicitors waiting room isn't a good place to start talking to my eggs?

No, if you start doing that, they are sure to think the company wants to get rid of you because you are totally cuckoo.


----------



## cossime

There needs to be a 'like' button here! I'm laughing and clicking 'thanks' is my way of if showing it! Number2 you crack me up:rofl: Good luck newbie, not that you will need it :hugs: to you xx

Welcome Cannon! You will love these girls:) 

Keeping my fx'd for you Janey, it WILL happen for all of us:) I'm a firm believer in 'everything happens for a reason'. Accepting that isn't the hard part; it's finding out 'what' that reason is that's the most difficult! Sending :hugs" to you xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Cannon- welcome! House rules are:
- you must overshare...on EVERYTHING!!!! The more dirty details, the better
- you must stay & play with us once you get your BFP!
- if you're about to post something that you think is TMI... You should probably revise & add more... You can NEVER overshare here!!! 
- you must own a bitch badge! We all seem sweet, but your bitch badges are in regular use!!!!!
- mainly, just don't be afraid to ask questions or add your tmi stories here! Haha 

- FYI- the first post in the front page has all of our names in it, of you get confused who were talking about, you can check there... Or just ask us... We don't bite...... Hard...



Nana, anxiously waiting for you to have some answers! 

Melainey, you guys will work it out. Maybe he's feeling a little neglected cos you just want a baby & not him? Not that that's how it it, I just know my dh was feeling like that... 

Jayney, so sorry, hope withy poi stays away!!!!

Number 2- you crack me up so much!!! 

Cossime- cute picky!! 

As for me, I'm into 13th month, but 11th cycle. Hoping it won't last too much longer!!


----------



## Melainey

We are almost the same Shelly :) :hugs: 

Yeah .. I suppose he probably is haha but I also feel neglected cause he loves cars more than me :rofl:

Any good home remedies for constipation???


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Prunes... Eat lots of prunes! And stay away from cheese for a couple of days. And also lots of fibre, maybe some all bran on your breakfast. 

I know what you mean. I often feel the same about some things. I guess just tell him, be straight and tell him you're serious about him needing to sort it out!


----------



## Abby27

SJayne22 said:


> Thanks melainey! I'm not sure if its because i've given up hope and just think its never going to happen. I'm finding it really hard when I get my hopes up every month and then have so far to fall!! Feel a bit of a downer now : (

Im So sorry Jayney, i know how you feel, i get the exact same way too. It just gets a bit deppressing! i have every thing crossed the witch stays away 


Back from acupuncture....he thinks we shouldnt try this month because im too stressed about trying (i didnt say that, my pulse and tongue gave it away...or may be i shouldnt have shown him my pretty charts? he spotted the crazy!). Any way...whilst laying there with a variety of needles sticking in me i tried to picture my baby...not focus on twins, boy or girl but just what a little mini me and DH would look like. a picture finally came....wrinkled little thing with black hair, my nose (which is a relief...hahaha) no idea the baby was a boy or girl. I told him/her that we are ready for him/her to join our family, we will try and be good parents, and we will love him/her with all our heart. sounds silly...probably is....but for a brief moment i felt ok. 

Any way, my running coach told us before the big race to make sure we had trimmed our toe nails! seemed like as good a reason as any to have a pedicure! which was also very nice!


----------



## number2woohoo

Don't listen to her! Don't eat too many prunes! 
When I was preggers with Harrison the iron in the prenatal vitamins affected me a bit, so one day I had 5 prunes. No effect. So I had 5 more. No effect. Etc until I'd had about 2 dozen. A while later, at the meat raffles at the local pub, all 24 prunes decided to explosively exit my body. I was stuck on the pub toilet for about an hour.


----------



## LLPM

Melainey...sorry your DH is being a bum! 

Cossime...your little guy is a cutie!! 

Jayney sorry about your BFN, hopefully the brown cm clears up & you get your BFP! 

Nana, hope this work stuff gets sorted out ASAP! Must stink being in that position...get that came out! 

Erm...there was something else...hmmm...


----------



## LLPM

number2woohoo said:


> Don't listen to her! Don't eat too many prunes!
> When I was preggers with Harrison the iron in the prenatal vitamins affected me a bit, so one day I had 5 prunes. No effect. So I had 5 more. No effect. Etc until I'd had about 2 dozen. A while later, at the meat raffles at the local pub, all 24 prunes decided to explosively exit my body. I was stuck on the pub toilet for about an hour.

Hahahaha...had to laugh! Sorry! Poo becomes a non issue once kids are around...we have some funny poo stories!


----------



## Abby27

Cannon! Welcome!

Cossime: Very cute pic! (any pies supporters to stop reading here) I dont really mind who wins as long as the pies get smashed! ha! now that the cats are out (WTF happened there?) i suppose im going to have to go for the swans!


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> Cannon! Welcome!
> 
> Cossime: Very cute pic! (any pies supporters to stop reading here) I dont really mind who wins as long as the pies get smashed! ha! now that the cats are out (WTF happened there?) i suppose im going to have to go for the swans!

My other half is a Pies supporter. 

He's not like most of them though, he has all his own teeth.


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Amanda , I hate prunes :haha:

Thanks Shelly :) 

Abby - That is really cute and not crazy at all :hugs:

:hi: lucy :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol maybe stay close to the toilet and not go to the pub when eating prunes... Haha Amanda that sucks! 

Abby, are you going to listen & not try? Sounds like you've found someone who is pretty in tune with your body. I wouldn't not try, mainly cos I'm beyond the point of any sort of patience.


----------



## Lisasmith

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...21-9772-5A945A267198-132-0000000336C2FCE8.jpg please tell me this opk is negative!


----------



## Melainey

Smithy - I'm not sure hey it looks pretty dark but surely you wouldn't be O'ing at CD8?


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisasmith said:


> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...21-9772-5A945A267198-132-0000000336C2FCE8.jpg please tell me this opk is negative!

I have never used OPKs but that line looks VERY similar in darkness to the other, if that answers the question.


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Omg!! Can't believe how fast this thread is moving think Im going to have trouble keeping up!!

Thanks for house rules mum2quigley :)


----------



## LLPM

Lisasmith said:


> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...21-9772-5A945A267198-132-0000000336C2FCE8.jpg please tell me this opk is negative!

Looks good to me!!


----------



## Melainey

haha We di talk a LOT hehehe


----------



## Abby27

M2Q: nah! I will keep trying but I think what he was saying though was not get crazy about it...last month was pretty insane when the OPKs had me confused. He didnt say to actively not try, so i think he was telling me chill out a bit...not something im great at. 

So im going to try and BD for fun...not go insane and take an OPK every hour. well thats the plan any way. we are on holidays so there shouldnt be any pressure to fit BDing in before work, after Sunday my running training is over, so we just have a week to be together and relax. 

i do have a POAS addiction though. it seems weird to not try for a month for no other reason than im batty....so i guess it will be somewhere in the middle. no colour coded charts!


----------



## Abby27

Lisasmith said:


> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...21-9772-5A945A267198-132-0000000336C2FCE8.jpg please tell me this opk is negative!

Smithy Forelifes do it to me every time! yep id say its negative. but you are very close so time to BD...if i got a forelife OPK like that id now switch to clear blue digital. Forelifes are so sensitive that their positive isnt a positive just yet. you will probably find that tomorrow the T will be darker.


----------



## Abby27

number2woohoo said:


> Abby27 said:
> 
> 
> Cannon! Welcome!
> 
> Cossime: Very cute pic! (any pies supporters to stop reading here) I dont really mind who wins as long as the pies get smashed! ha! now that the cats are out (WTF happened there?) i suppose im going to have to go for the swans!
> 
> My other half is a Pies supporter.
> 
> He's not like most of them though, he has all his own teeth.Click to expand...

hahahahaha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby, it might just happen when you least expect it!

Cannon, you will get used to it. Sometimes it's quiet, but mostly there are a few people on here. Also good with a few people in different countries, so there are even people on at night time! 

Smithy, I would say no. Bd in case, but if it was me, I would um and ah, but I get a super dipper positive on mine, way darker than the control. That looks very similar, but I think the control is only just darker. Baby dance anyway tho, cos that's only one opinion!!

I'm off to assemble my cake & get a hair cut.

See you all soon!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I don't know how I feel about ovulating early. Does that affect the maturity?


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...21-9772-5A945A267198-132-0000000336C2FCE8.jpg please tell me this opk is negative!
> 
> Smithy Forelifes do it to me every time! yep id say its negative. but you are very close so time to BD...if i got a forelife OPK like that id now switch to clear blue digital. Forelifes are so sensitive that their positive isnt a positive just yet. you will probably find that tomorrow the T will be darker.Click to expand...

Thanks chickey babe! Forelife will be the death of me. I have never o'd before cd 12 before!


----------



## Lisasmith

Guess I better shave them man legs and start smep tonight


----------



## Melainey

I am not sure about the maturity huni! I don't even bother shaving my legs anymore hahaha maybe I should have a good groom and DH will get better hahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> I am not sure about the maturity huni! I don't even bother shaving my legs anymore hahaha maybe I should have a good groom and DH will get better hahahahaha :rofl:

Hahahahaha mine are baddd :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

So are mine I think I have little people living in there :winkwink: And it is NOT just my legs :rofl::rofl::rofl: hahaha


----------



## Abby27

Well last month I had a forelife telling me i was much more positive than yours, easily darker T than C....and every other OPK had me negative! it drove me insane last month. i like them though cause they give a fade in, are cheaper than others AND you can buy them from Franklins! so your LH is building, ive stayed at that point before for a week! it was infuriating. 

But yes time to shave those legs...hahahaha


----------



## Maddy40

number2woohoo said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> Nah you see I think that a fight every now and again is healthy! :rofl: We will be fine.. :) But it wasn't a small deal .. He knows how I feel about this and has done for sooooooo long but he won't compromise :rofl: He is a little shit!
> 
> I'm sure you'll work it out the way that works best for you guys :)
> 
> Possibly very much influenced by my childhood, I don't like any shouting or anger in my house - I'd rather talk it through rationally and calmly. We're not always good at it, but we mostly are. I never want my child to feel afraid of me, so I can be a bit weird about too much conflict.Click to expand...

Me too... childhood had it's not-so-fun bits when fighting was going on. Never any violence of any sort, but raised voices can be incredibly stressful for little kids.

You know Lainey we're not lecturing but this IS something you and DH will have to seriously consider once you have a bub...all that negative emotion can really affect kidlets :hugs:

P.S. tell me to piss off & mind my own beeswax if you want :)


----------



## Melainey

Oh I know I grew up with it as well :( but we would never fight around kiddies :) We live with our niece so have had lots of practise with that hehe :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> Well last month I had a forelife telling me i was much more positive than yours, easily darker T than C....and every other OPK had me negative! it drove me insane last month. i like them though cause they give a fade in, are cheaper than others AND you can buy them from Franklins! so your LH is building, ive stayed at that point before for a week! it was infuriating.
> 
> But yes time to shave those legs...hahahaha

This gives me hope! 
I wanna keep that egg baking a few more days yet


----------



## Newbie32

YOU BLOODY RIPPA!!!!!

They are completely in breach of the law - they must reinstate me into my role or i can take them to court for (insert very technical name here) but basically a breach of contract.

Furthermore, if they dont reinstate me at the rate they paid my replacement (a man) i can take adverse action against them in the federal court!!!

Yeeehaaaa!

A letter being sent to them next week - we shall see what awaits!

I think i deserve a drink....


----------



## Lisasmith

Fucking YEA!!!! That's awesome nana


----------



## Newbie32

Yep - $500 well spent

I dread the bill for the letter.....but will be worth it!!!


----------



## Melainey

I am SOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you Nanna :hugs: I can't believe they were paying a man more than you! THat is a disgrace this day and age! This planet sucks balls! But so excited for you :) Go and have a drink or two or ten :hugs:


----------



## Pammy31

Sasha kick their ass!!


----------



## Abby27

AWESOME work Nana! Well done!


----------



## number2woohoo

Yay! *fist air punch*


----------



## Abby27

Hey Smithy, if its ok can you pls keep me up to date on the OPK results you get in the next few days?. Im interested in other peoples experience with Forelife!


----------



## Maddy40

Crap lost a long message...my computer doesn't like inserting emoticons, locks up on me all the time. 

Lainey, Smithy etc...the thought of the after-winter-wax makes me wince & cross my legs. Methinks DH will just have to use his whipper-snipper to get to the critical mess in order to find the critical mass!

Newbie...I gather the job-reclamation went bust while I was away. Sounds like good news from the lawyer though. And if it doesn't work out maybe you can negotiate a fantastic payout! But i guess you really want the job?

2Woohoo...sorry I missed the initial excitement of your BFP - have you had the bloods & do you know how far along you are? How did youbreak the news to DH?

Cannon ...welcome...I have no idea how everyone keeps track, except I write down the last page number I read & put it in my diary each day. There's usually at least 5 more pages by the time I get back online the next day!

Have a great Friday night everyone...I'm laying low as I have to work at 6am Saturday, but that's a relief for the wallet and the body (no spending & no headache from the wine bottle) so must be a good thing!


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> Hey Smithy, if its ok can you pls keep me up to date on the OPK results you get in the next few days?. Im interested in other peoples experience with Forelife!

Sure thing honey


----------



## DJBSCANNON

For the last two days I've had ovary pain and cramps, also had very slight brown discharge and today when i wipe its very light pink! I'm praying its not AF about to show up cause its not due until 23rd! Any ideas?? I dont remember what early pg symptoms I had with others, if any :shrug: and its still to early to test.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: :happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance: soooo happy for you!! That's great news!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Abby27

DJBSCANNON said:


> For the last two days I've had ovary pain and cramps, also had very slight brown discharge and today when i wipe its very light pink! I'm praying its not AF about to show up cause its not due until 23rd! Any ideas?? I dont remember what early pg symptoms I had with others, if any :shrug: and its still to early to test.

Hey Cannon, how many Days past ovulation are you? it could be implantation. (ive never been duffered though so its just what ive heard)


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Abby27 said:


> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> For the last two days I've had ovary pain and cramps, also had very slight brown discharge and today when i wipe its very light pink! I'm praying its not AF about to show up cause its not due until 23rd! Any ideas?? I dont remember what early pg symptoms I had with others, if any :shrug: and its still to early to test.
> 
> Hey Cannon, how many Days past ovulation are you? it could be implantation. (ive never been duffered though so its just what ive heard)Click to expand...

Hi Abby, I'm 5do I've heard that some people bleed a little with implantation but dont think I have before so was a bit surprised to see it! Fingers crossd thats what it is


----------



## Abby27

FX for you hun. Each pregnancy is different so it very well could be!

Do you temp check? if so did you have a dip? doesnt matter if you didnt, but sometimes people do


----------



## DJBSCANNON

nope I never really chart or anything this is the first time I've used opk's. I'm so anxious this time and extremely impatient! Days are going so slowly just now.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls :) having a quiet glass of wine....can't celebrate yet because I have no idea if the guy in singapore will actually make me battle it through the court yet, but I hope this will make him see the light!

Was so happy when I got home, but Molly, one of my dogs, went outside when I got home and started throwing up strange frothy white/yellow stuff...I had heard this could be a sign of a tic, so checked her over and couldn't find anything, went to the vet (it's literally across the road from my house) and whilst the vet was checking her over I found one on her ear....she has been sprayed now so hopefully she will be ok :( 

So from high high to panic low for me....needed the wine more than I realized!


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh poor pup! Glad you found it, they can be very nasty. Got a friend whose gorgeous dog wasn't so lucky with a tick so I know how bad it can be!


----------



## Abby27

Nana i heard this is going to be a bad season for tics, i hope she is ok, great that u got her to the vet so quickly! good work

Cannon! yep the dreaded TWW! we've all been there!!!


----------



## Pammy31

DJBSCANNON said:


> nope I never really chart or anything this is the first time I've used opk's. I'm so anxious this time and extremely impatient! Days are going so slowly just now.

hey if you decide to chart use Fertility Friend and use my chart as a reference.... (cheeky grin) I found that it is helpful and I will be continuing to use it for a few months.


----------



## Maddy40

Having a moment.... my brother and his wife just announced they are UTD. You know the feeling, right? Felt sick to my stomach and burst into tears on the phone with my Mum when she told me. Then I immediately felt terribly, awfully guilty - SIL lost a baby at 20 weeks last year and of course I wouldn't want to begrudge her the happiness but....one part of my heart is just broken.


----------



## Abby27

Maddy that is really hard. Please dont be too hard on yourself for the way you feel. its normal to be a little bit heart broken! we all would be too. Big hugs! xo


----------



## Newbie32

The vet said the same Abby! Love my pups like they are my kids so I completely freaked out when she started vomiting, never been so glad to have the vet across the road!

Oh maddy..I so feel for you...If my sis called and told me that now id be the same....hugs Hun xxx


----------



## Pammy31

fxed your puppy will be ok Sasha...


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks pammy xx she seems ok now, no more vomiting, curled up on my knee...I'd die if something happened to her!

How's things pammy? Hope your tww goes fast then turns into a 9mw!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies 

On my phone haha hate typing on my phone!

Nanna hope you're dog I'd ok :hugs: 

Maddy don't feel bad I felt the same when my neither told me that they were having Oooops baby that turned into twins! Haha I think it is only natural :( :hugs:

Hi everyone else :hi: x


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy we all understand that feeling love. do

Lainey I'd be upset if my neither had twins. I don't even know what a neither would be!


----------



## Melainey

They are a special breed of leprechaun that we have at home!I did not even think they were big enough to have twins! :winkwink:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey girls!

maddy sorry for the good/bed news - I know how you feel, you're not alone & don't feel guilty for being upset by the news. xxx

nana - so glad to hear about your well spent money! And bonus to even get a pay rise! hopefully the letter will give them the message. Surely they wouldn't fight it when they will clearly lose...I mean no blow job could be that good.....

I have been busy cake decorating! here are some pics. I'm pretty bloody proud of my very first cake decorating experience!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy31 said:


> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> nope I never really chart or anything this is the first time I've used opk's. I'm so anxious this time and extremely impatient! Days are going so slowly just now.
> 
> hey if you decide to chart use Fertility Friend and use my chart as a reference.... (cheeky grin) I found that it is helpful and I will be continuing to use it for a few months.Click to expand...

Very sneaky enticing the newbies to use your chart as reference to get more free VIP days! haha:haha:


----------



## Melainey

That cake is AWESOME!!!!!!! hehehe :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Squeegs awesome cake! You little legend you!

And yes, when they 'regraded' my role prior to making me redundant...they then moved the job to melbourne and employed a new guy and paid him 50k a year more than me to do the same job..,so now, it would appear they have to pay me what they paid him!!!

I want some cake please!!!

Much love xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Pammy31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> nope I never really chart or anything this is the first time I've used opk's. I'm so anxious this time and extremely impatient! Days are going so slowly just now.
> 
> hey if you decide to chart use Fertility Friend and use my chart as a reference.... (cheeky grin) I found that it is helpful and I will be continuing to use it for a few months.Click to expand...
> 
> Very sneaky enticing the newbies to use your chart as reference to get more free VIP days! haha:haha:Click to expand...

I've got about 15 email addresses all over the place squeegs, when you get into you're next tww I'll join one through your chart and give you five days for the sat of your tww!!


----------



## cossime

The cake looks awesome M2Q!!!!!!!! What a Stella effort for your first time!
Newbie, that's absolutely fantastic news!!!! So glad your baby is doing ok now too:)
:rofl: melanie and nymber2! A "neither" having twins ;) and lol at your DH not being one of "those" pies supporters;)
LisaS, I personally didn't like the forelifes but it's probably due to the fact I started testing in CD12 but didn't actually ovulate until CD18 by which time. Had finished my 5-pack and moved onto clear blue smiley's-just ordered a packet of 50 clearblue digital smileys for $53 so I'm good to go next week when I start SMEP!!!
Cannon, I'm thinking that might be in inplantation bleed,especially if AF isn't due for another week!!! Keep an eye on it the next couple of days and FX'd for you!!
Pammy your chart is looking great!when is AF due?
Abby, I think Freemantle's looking good....


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: our youngest has been throwing up, but seems to be mostly yellow bile, with a blade of grass here and there. but worried for ticks too!! i'm so so glad your pup is ok, they are like children, enjoy your cuddles!
mum2q- awesome cake, he is going to LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!! great job!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh I hope yours is ok too 2mums, Molly never vomits, so I took her straight away....scary stuff those tics!

XX


----------



## Lisasmith

Number2 - you freaking kill me :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> maddy sorry for the good/bed news - I know how you feel, you're not alone & don't feel guilty for being upset by the news. xxx
> 
> nana - so glad to hear about your well spent money! And bonus to even get a pay rise! hopefully the letter will give them the message. Surely they wouldn't fight it when they will clearly lose...I mean no blow job could be that good.....
> 
> I have been busy cake decorating! here are some pics. I'm pretty bloody proud of my very first cake decorating experience!
> 
> View attachment 477001

That's awesome!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks for all the cake feedback! I'm buzzing, so excited - I think cos this is the first time we have actually been able to be a part of his birthday, so we're super excited!! 

Nana - thanks, would be epic to get some vip days to analyse my chart. I always consider paying for it, but can never commit. lol 

Cossime - where did you get your 50 clearblue digis for 53?? I'm considering getting the CB OPKs this time just for when I get my positive, but I just don't know... 

Nana - In the long run, it's prob good that your job has come to this...nice increase in the wage never goes astray! Stupid company's fault! I just hope it doesn't afftect your relationship with yourboss - surely he will be able to let the 'big boss' deal with it & carry on with business as usual with you,.


anyway, off to bed - I;ve had DH running round mad cleaning the house up with me, so now I'm off to bed!

love to you all!

xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi girls! Have been AWOL again I knows- went to bed at 7pm last night thinking I'd watch a bit of Telly in bed and catch up on my bnb reading but dozed off within minutes! I have meetings in my break times today and then arvo tea with mum be gore another meeti g at church tonight! Feeling very out of the loop! Just thought I'd say a quick hi before I catch up on the 23 pages of posts I've missed! Number2 I hope your hives have settled done today! And Lainey I hope you were able to get to a dentist about your teeth! Will read now to find out :)!

Oh meant to say that paul coped a little better today - not that I was home! But he said there were no tears today and that he felt a little better :) xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Glad he is feeling better


----------



## Pammy31

Cossime I am on agnus castus so it looks like the 22nd but i have a 29 day cycle every 5 months from the looks of it.


----------



## cossime

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Cossime - where did you get your 50 clearblue digis for 53?? I'm considering getting the CB OPKs this time just for when I get my positive, but I just don't know...

Sorry, that should have said 20 cb digital opk's for $53, not 50 :blush: purchased them off eBay and they re coming fom the uk. They should be here by Monday and I will start opk's on Thursday...SMEP has you using opk's a lot so thought that was great value as I know for sure when o day is approaching because of the smileys. I'm very shit at trying to figure out the damn intensity of the test line on regular opk's!!!:dohh:

Night all xxx

The crows won-good game. Next week, my hawks meet the crows...C'arn the HAWKS!!! (yes I slightly enjoy the foot all:blush:)


----------



## Pauls_angel

YESSSS!!! Nana awesome news about your job!

Welcome cannon - praying this is your month!

Great cake Shell! Looks awesome!

Took way longer than expected to read everything so am going to bed now - will hopefully have more of a chance to hop on over the weekend! Night xx


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight my loves <3 

Just got the FF app for my phone and it was free! Is pretty cool :)

Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel- so glad paul had a better day today, hope he keeps improving!! :hugs: Hope you have a good, relaxing weekend too. House hunting this weekend at all??

Melainey- hows that dentist appoint coming along? ;) 

Mum2Q- Happy Happy Birthday :cake: to you and your dss!!! Enjoy that cake, and have a great weekend! 

Ginny- you've been MIA here, but been thinking about you, and I'm fairly sure you are past 11.5 at this point, or just getting there, but wanted you to know that I am thinking about you, and staying very positive and can't wait to hear about your next scan!!! :dance:


----------



## Rosie_PA

:cake: happy birthday mum2!:cake:

Angel- glad Paul is feeling better!!

Welcome Cannon!!

Pammy- chart looks great!

:jo: congrats about the job (and raise) :happydance:

Lucy, Number2, 2mums, and Ginny- give those precious lil beans a hug for me!!!! :hug:

:wave: hi everyone else!! Hope you are all having a great weekend!! Xoxo


----------



## Maddy40

Hi all, morning. Thanks for all the hugs, feeling slightly less homicidal today. But I will have to stay off FB, SIL is already posting about having morning sickness :( DH was a horse's ass about it. He basically said I just have to grin and bear it. I nearly punched him in the snout - through the phone - grrrr. MEN! Of course I KNOW I have to grin and bear it, but it might have been nice to be permitted at least one teary session.


----------



## Lisasmith

Question: I slept well til 4am then the little one screamed the house down because he needed to wee. Then we did a little :sex: then I fell back asleep til 6:20, so I slept for 2 hours but it was fitful. Should I disregard my temp or just leave it with a note?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Maddy- you are entitled to as many teary sessions as you want! Fxd it will be you turn soon!! :hug:

Lisa- I think you should leave it with a note :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks Rosie!

Maddy, my sil and i started TTC in the same month. My brother and I are insanely close. We have already talked about how each of us will feel if one of us gets duffed before the other. 

You're allowed to be sad, gutted, jealous and happy for her at the same time <3


----------



## Newbie32

I agree maddy, we're human and what you're feeling is completely normal!!!! We are all here for you hun xx

Yep Lisa id leave it and note it too, you did get a pos opk yesterday right? So temp spike would make sense, just a really early o!!! Did you have ewcm too? Hope you caught it!!!!

X


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> I agree maddy, we're human and what you're feeling is completely normal!!!! We are all here for you hun xx
> 
> Yep Lisa id leave it and note it too, you did get a pos opk yesterday right? So temp spike would make sense, just a really early o!!! Did you have ewcm too? Hope you caught it!!!!
> 
> X

I think those OPK's are stupidly sensitive. I got a negative on another brand. 
I am royally confused. 

I dont think i ovulated yet, no cramps, no stabby pains, no real ewcm and i am usually a freaking tsunami of EWCM.

Ill just keep up the baby dancin and hope for the best :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi :jo:! Did you do any :bike: today?


----------



## Newbie32

Interesting girls...was just reading more of that book, impatient girls guide to getting pregnant, or whatever it's called, and she talked about shettles and the timing if sex to et boy or girl....there is a whole heap of research that shows that shettles doesn't work, and one study she explained involved couples having sex on only one day in their fertile window. One group 2 or more days before o, and one on day of o. 90% of ovulation day babies were girls, and 79% of two days or more before o were boys!!! So she says the reality is opposite to shettles.....interesting!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Hey Rosie cheeks :) riding later today :) how are you Hun? Your chart is all over the place!

Lisa id say just a random High temp then! Keep at it lady!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah, random temp it is.. All that :sex: must have kept my body temp high ;)

I totally do not believe in that shettles thing, i am a big believer in you get what you get lol


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm good, how are you? I think my chart is crazy because the days I work I get up at 7:30 and the days I don't I get up around 9:30 :shy: I know, I'm a bit of a lazy bum....but I think that's why they are so crazy...who knows?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Love the new pic Lisa!!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, quite possibly Rosiecheeks! I wish I could sleep in, today was a big sleep in for me and one up at 6.23!!!!

I agree Lisa! Clearly anything is possible at any time!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks Rosie :hugs: He is the sweetest little thing in the world. I love him to bits (obviously, just like all of the kids) he is still a big sooky mummys boy :)

this is my fav pic of him- he was about 8ish months
https://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p285/lisasmith140483/040-1.jpg


----------



## Newbie32

Aw, adorable!!!!


----------



## Abby27

What a cutie


----------



## Abby27

Lisasmith said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> I agree maddy, we're human and what you're feeling is completely normal!!!! We are all here for you hun xx
> 
> Yep Lisa id leave it and note it too, you did get a pos opk yesterday right? So temp spike would make sense, just a really early o!!! Did you have ewcm too? Hope you caught it!!!!
> 
> X
> 
> I think those OPK's are stupidly sensitive. I got a negative on another brand.
> I am royally confused.
> 
> I dont think i ovulated yet, no cramps, no stabby pains, no real ewcm and i am usually a freaking tsunami of EWCM.
> 
> Ill just keep up the baby dancin and hope for the best :)Click to expand...

YES YES YES! they are stupid! but cheap and sort of useful. this is what did my head in last month. It got me SO stressed because it was very very very positive and every other test under the sun was negative. I got so stressed that i sent a pic of it to my sister...whose response was that i had gone to the bad place! NOT HELPFUL! 
But here is why i think they are good. You know now that your LH is building...so you are developing an eggy and getting ready to pop...so start your SMEP, once your test is stronger than your control switch to digital (just my thoughts)...saves the expense of the digital and stop using the forelife at that point. 

thats my plan for the month any way


----------



## number2woohoo

Bloody hell, glad I never got into OPks they sound stressy! If any of you Sydney girls want to borrow my maybe baby I'd be happy to loan it to you - we won't be needing it for a while (till we decide if there is another one or not!) 

Great cake Q!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

They suck! 

If I lived in Sydney id borrow it! I'm up on the central coast


----------



## Abby27

Im enjoying a relaxing Saturday morning. Most Saturdays im up training but ive got today off....getting excited and scared about tomorrows big run. its the first run ive ever participated in! i guess its normal to be nervous. Im not aiming to break any records...just to get to the end alive! ha! its my effort to get fit to get duffed. 
the events organisers have sent a message that we are to try and do 10min km cause they will need to re open the harbour bridge etc. i know im faster than that, but i preferred it when there was no time pressure.


----------



## Maddy40

How far will you be running, Abby? Sounds like fun.


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> Im enjoying a relaxing Saturday morning. Most Saturdays im up training but ive got today off....getting excited and scared about tomorrows big run. its the first run ive ever participated in! i guess its normal to be nervous. Im not aiming to break any records...just to get to the end alive! ha! its my effort to get fit to get duffed.
> the events organisers have sent a message that we are to try and do 10min km cause they will need to re open the harbour bridge etc. i know im faster than that, but i preferred it when there was no time pressure.

good luck. You doing the half marathon? Have a GF doing it. Madness, lol. I wouldn't run that far - I have a car. ;)


----------



## Abby27

only 9km for me....but in saying that when i started i found running 400m a challenge! Im doing it for cure cancer Australia! managed to raise just over $2000...such was the shock that i was running at all i got a lot of sponsors. When i agreed to do it i was hoping id be UTD by the time the race rolled around...so i could still fund raise, but happily have a great excuse not to run! that was a touch stupid of me


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> only 9km for me....but in saying that when i started i found running 400m a challenge! Im doing it for cure cancer Australia! managed to raise just over $2000...such was the shock that i was running at all i got a lot of sponsors. When i agreed to do it i was hoping id be UTD by the time the race rolled around...so i could still fund raise, but happily have a great excuse not to run! that was a touch stupid of me

good on you - that's a good cause.


----------



## Newbie32

Well done Abby and good luck!!

I've had such a lazy day today....found another tic on my poor little Molly this morning so decided we could have couch snuggle time today!!

Hope everyone's having a great day xx


----------



## Melainey

Hey Ladies :)

I can't remember who was disregarding temp? But I never really take my temps at the same time and it doesn't really make a difference! I think once you had a solid 4 hours your fine but if you didn't then FF will prob disregard it anyway :) 

Abby - Good luck with the run :) 

I can't remember much at all sorry i'm not in a great mood but I hope you all have a lovely day xx

Much love xx


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Guys!

Why down Melainey?


----------



## Lisasmith

That was me! I slept like 90 mins before I took it. What's up Lainey? :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Oh Smithy I had your name written but I wasn't sure which Lisa it was hahaha :rofl: 

SH is just being a selfish ass! Men are sooooo annoying haha! :haha:


----------



## Abby27

Sorry Lainey! still the same argument as the other day?

I sometimes dont think they understand the pressures of TTC....unless they are all secretly hanging out on a male TTC website that we dont know about!


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh my.. Could you imagine a mens ttc forum? Lmao! 

Throw a coke on him Lainey


----------



## Pammy31

my DH a few weeks ago asked questions and i showed him the forum and i am so happy. but he doesnt want a kid right now. he said you will get what you want.... even though we are looking to start a check on our finances and possibly looking for a house within the next 12 months. having a kid will bugger up everything.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning/afternoon girls,

Well back to normal now. No more travelling around for a while so I can finally get back to logging on here everyday and seeing what everyone is up to! Had a brilliant 2 weeks though with my friend. She is here until wednesday but we don't have too many plans. 

Hope you are all well. Will go back and read where I left off yesterday. Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha could you imagine as mend ttc forum haha too funny!

Sorry to near that pammy!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

tried to attach a pic and not sure if it worked or not.
 



Attached Files:







252516_351363651620457_239607598_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lisasmith

That Is gold kiwi! Lollll


----------



## number2woohoo

LOL - a mens TTC forum has me rolling around the floor. 

Pammy sorry to hear that hun. xo


----------



## Pammy31

went for a nap.... DH comes in 10 mins later.... lays beside me and starts playing with me.... well it was so good i am fully awake... lol :blush:


----------



## Pammy31

girls that is not going to stop me having one.... just not now unless i am utd?


----------



## Newbie32

Hilarious kiwi!!!

Ditto re men's forum....Bahahahahahaha 

Sorry pammy, I hope itall works out for you hun x


----------



## Melainey

Haha kiwi that is hilarious hahaha


----------



## Abby27

DHs pouring over our charts and talking about our CM, or CP! HA! Or may be they would compare SA!!!


----------



## ginny83

Abby27 said:


> only 9km for me....but in saying that when i started i found running 400m a challenge! Im doing it for cure cancer Australia! managed to raise just over $2000...such was the shock that i was running at all i got a lot of sponsors. When i agreed to do it i was hoping id be UTD by the time the race rolled around...so i could still fund raise, but happily have a great excuse not to run! that was a touch stupid of me

$2000 is amazing! well done!


----------



## Abby27

Pammy your chart is looking good! Looks like the vitex did some good too, with an earlier O...so you could be Duffered!
is this a sudden change for your DH?


----------



## ginny83

Lisa - what a beautiful little boy!!

2mum - still here, thanks for thinking of me :hugs:

Cossime - I loved the digi OPKs! So much easier to understand a simple yes or no!

Mum2Q - that cake is fantastic! I did a cupcake decorating class last night, will have to post a pic of my efforts

Pammy - sorry to hear that now's not the right timing for your hubby, but at least you know that he does eventually want the same thing as you and you'll get there in the end :thumbup:

Sorry I have MIA lately! I have quite a fair few pages to catch up on, so sorry if I miss something/someone! I've been thinking about you all though and check everyday for any BFPs!!

I got to have a free scan today. It was performed at an ultrasound training place, so not a medical scan but I still got to see bubs and I'm so happy that everything is looking really good :cloud9:

We saw little bubs move around heaps. We could see little hands and feet. 

Here's a video you can see bubs moving around:
View My Video

I'm still anxious about getting to 12 weeks, as I'm 11+3 today, but feeling heaps better!!


----------



## Abby27

WOW!!! What a GREAT video! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi girls! Home from a busy day of house hunting and BBQing :) we put an offer on a house but won't hear back until tomorrow - hopefully they will say yes! Address is 16 kanangra av, Baulkham hills, nsw, 2153 - if anyone is keen to have s look :) its a huge block in a great location - in fact the exact part of the suburb we are keen to live in! and is actually in our price range! Will keep you all posted :) I also did a little cake decorating today! My MIL is hosting a 60th for her friend tomorrow and she requested one of those over sized cup cakes for the cake - will try and post a pic later! We won't we hanging around for the party though we are going to pick up our puppy girls and take them to the dog beach/off lead park at church point. I haven't seen them for 2 weeks so I can't wait! It's only for the day as we have to take them back to the kennel by 5 but will be great to see them!

Laughed so hard at the men's ttc forum - hilarious!

Great job abs in raising so much money for cancer!

Pammy do sorry to hear about DH pulling the plug on ttc - are you ok?

Smithy cute pic of your little man - such a sweety!

Hi Ginny! Praying that little bean stays strong and healthy!

Hi to everyone else too! Love you all and hoping you enjoyed the love weather today! What did everyone get up to? Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Yay Ginny, this is a sticky bean for sure!!!

Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ginny just watch your video - a great looking bean! X


----------



## ginny83

Angel - that house looks great! I love the deck :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

That is my favourite part too!


----------



## Pammy31

it is all ok with dh he is not against kids... i have been for at least 3 months ntnp. yes i would love to have kids and if i was to fall pregnant dh would be delighted. i love all of you ladies and wish that you all get your bfps. I am not worried at all. thank you all for your concerns.


----------



## Newbie32

House looks gorgeous angel!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry pammy, I must have been confused! I thought you said he said he didn't want kids now and that with house kids would mess that up? 

I just hope that whatever happens for you is what makes you both happy Hun xxx

We all love you too pammy :) xx


----------



## ginny83

that's good pammy :) maybe ntnp is the best way forward for you guys :)

I don't think I could ever do ntnp in the future... I'm just too aware of things now and would automatically have a rough idea of when I'd be Oing


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- gorgeous video!!! looks happy, healthy and strong to me!! :hugs: YAY!!!!

angel- love the house, and the deck is my fav too!

everyone else, i read everything, and thinking of you all and apologize for not commenting on everything. :hugs:

i'm going back and forth on whether or not i'll be flying to states to see my aunt in the next week or two, truth is she probably will not make it til christmas, its an extra 2-3k we really don't have right now but could come up with if i wanted to, and its stress that OH (and my mum) isnt sure I need, and its a lot of flying that again OH and my mum aren't sure I need either, but I would love to see my aunt and be with my family during this time. But we've agreed that in the next few days, ill be getting daily updates, i'll be able to call her and tell her our good news, and hopefully spur on the will to live a little bit, i know she's hurting heaps though. sorry again for the downer, just wondering about opinions on flying over there or not...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi lovelys! I'm just saying Hi! I'm a bit pissed, so will catch up tomorrow! haha 

love to you all
xx


----------



## ginny83

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hi lovelys! I'm just saying Hi! I'm a bit pissed, so will catch up tomorrow! haha
> 
> love to you all
> xx


Glad someone's having a fun Saturday night!! :haha:


----------



## ginny83

2mums - it's a hard decision isn't it :hugs: I think it the trip is going to stress you financially you're Aunty probably wouldn't want to be the cause of it if you get me. Can you talk to her on skype so at least you can see her and she can see you?


----------



## Melainey

I am a bit pissed too hehehe <3 

2mums I agree with Ginny <3 You do not need the added stress lovey. I can only imagine how much you want to see her right now but I do not think that you would want to sacrafice anything with bub and I know she wouldn't either :hugs: Skype would be a fantastic idea :hugs: Lots of love <3


----------



## Pammy31

Ahh on a plane 8pm tomorrow back to Perth.... tuesday I will be back in front of my computer at work not working and chatting with you girlies.... yay.


----------



## Pammy31

Abby I am hoping i o'ed but not sure do you have to have an inplantational dip? DH has had a long talk with me and he has valid points. but knows i would like to make a family soon. so i will not push as i understand the need to get finances in order too.


----------



## number2woohoo

2mums i differ from all the others. I say go - it's only money and you'd regret not seeing her again if anything happened. Big hugs love xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel - great house!
Can I come and swim in your pool? ;)


----------



## Melainey

I wanna swim too....


----------



## Lisasmith

Happy Sunday all! 

2 mums, I hope you find a solution xx


----------



## Newbie32

2mums I'm with number2 on that one...time with loved ones is priceless xxx 

I feel for you Hun, it's so hard being so far away when things like this happen xx

Hope the run went well Abby!

Happy Sunday everyone. Looking forward to hearing about house angel!

Xxx


----------



## Pammy31

i noticed not all charts have a defininate implantational temp drop.... but number2s one does... still hope for us yet


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks ladies! At the end of the day, the money is not the issue, I think OH (and my mum) are worried about the flying (bc that's a lot of pressure/ time in the air, for two round trip international flights, plus connectors, within two months) and the stress of the situation and the possible effects on the bub (given all the spotting). I dont know what to do, sooo torn right now. Will keep thinking about it I guess. 
Woke up, after finally falling asleep after my horror last night, feeling like shit, sick, runny nose, sneezing, headache, me thinks i'm getting sick too :( 
Hope you all have a great sunday!! 
lucy/amanda- how are you both feeling???? :dance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everybody!

Thank you for the birthday messages. I had a great day! Kiddies party in the daytime, party for the adults in the night time! perfect! 

Angel - great house! I also love the deck, but really like the layout of the house. it's really great! good luck!

Abby - good work on the fund raising! 

Melainey - glad we were having a drink together! haha

Nana - hope your pup is ok!

Pammy - so are you still ntnp now, or does he want to use contraception again? It will happen when the time is right. Are you going to stop charting/OPKs now? sucks for you, glad you're feeling ok about it tho. Life is a comprimise - and thats what a god relationship is all about!

2 mums - so sorry you have such a hard decision. I kind of live by the motto "if it's not a yes, it's a no" - so if you're not absoultely 100% sure, it's probably not right. I think go if you feel good about it, but if there is any reason not to go, then stay here and look after yourself. I know that's not helpful! sorry! Thinking you you though! xxxx

Ginny - video was great, so glad you shared! Will you tell people at 12 weeks, or will you wait an extra week or so? So excited for you! xx

Hi everyone else! hope you're having a great day xxx


----------



## Abby27

Hey Everyone! Back from my run! ouch, that one hurt! as you know i was running for cure cancer Australia, and to fund young researchers who otherwise couldnt get a grant etc. I had a few people i did my run for...and 2mums i added your aunt! (hope that was ok) it just said 2mums aunt! 

I have some experience with saying goodbye to loved ones. (not a lot thank goodness but some). The last time i saw my grandfather he was pretty sick, but not yet at the end. we had a really nice goodbye. A little while later when he was at the end i had the choice to go and see him or not. I decided not, we had a nice goodbye and i wanted that to be my final memory! He had a good death, with his wife next to him telling him it was ok to go...and actually his eyes that were once sparkling blue had in his last years turned brown with meds and such. and on that last day they went back to bright blue...which felt nice. 
its a hard decision, you dont want to regret not going, but you dont want to risk going either. Its not just the flight stress, but seeing a loved one at that point is heartbreaking. 
I will pray that she hangs on for you, people do all the time. Mostly its important for you to have a good goodbye (in person, over the phone, with a letter, whatever is the best), and that if she isnt going to be able to get better, that she has a good death (i hope that doesnt sound too morbid, i mean it in a loving way)
xoxo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums - after reading what abby wrote, I do have an opinion - of course it is just on eopinion & just something to consider, but not base your decision on.... My mum was with my uncle when he dies, he was very very sick & that was almost 12 months ago & she still has bad dreams about it. it's a real shock to see someone like that, especially when they are a close relative! For me, I personally wouldn't want my last memory to be a stressful trip to see her & she be such a different person. Maybe like someone suggested skype might be a good idea. 

I'm sure whatever you decide will be the right choice for you - just make sure you put yourself first when making this decision! it's often hard to put yourself first, but you need to sometimes! xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby27 said:


> Hey Everyone! Back from my run! ouch, that one hurt! as you know i was running for cure cancer Australia, and to fund young researchers who otherwise couldnt get a grant etc. I had a few people i did my run for...and 2mums i added your aunt! (hope that was ok) it just said 2mums aunt!
> 
> I have some experience with saying goodbye to loved ones. (not a lot thank goodness but some). The last time i saw my grandfather he was pretty sick, but not yet at the end. we had a really nice goodbye. A little while later when he was at the end i had the choice to go and see him or not. I decided not, we had a nice goodbye and i wanted that to be my final memory! He had a good death, with his wife next to him telling him it was ok to go...and actually his eyes that were once sparkling blue had in his last years turned brown with meds and such. and on that last day they went back to bright blue...which felt nice.
> its a hard decision, you dont want to regret not going, but you dont want to risk going either. Its not just the flight stress, but seeing a loved one at that point is heartbreaking.
> I will pray that she hangs on for you, people do all the time. Mostly its important for you to have a good goodbye (in person, over the phone, with a letter, whatever is the best), and that if she isnt going to be able to get better, that she has a good death (i hope that doesnt sound too morbid, i mean it in a loving way)
> xoxo

how did your run go?? good job - you did a great thing today! xx:hugs:


----------



## Abby27

Thanks! it was a hard run today actually. didnt break any record speeds! but I made it, ....my GPS tells me it was more like 10km! 

At the end i got a bit upset, and may be you can all tell me if im being a bit dumb! i am naturally a shy person, i dislike group exercise and avoid it! and so for me to go through 10weeks of training with people i dont know, and run was out of my comfort zone (all for a cause i believe in and so worth it). I also HATE my photo being taken. I dont think im unattractive but the camera has different ideas. my training group force me into photos all the time, and so i stand at the back (im short) and you just see a bit of me. 
Any way my mother was waiting at the end of the end of the race (long story) and she was a little sloshed...she started insisting that i pose for photos, then my brother got in on the action, "c'mon, its just a photo, you are being too sensitive". If i hate my photo being taken on a good day, picture me after a 10km run! 
it really made me upset. 

am i being dumb?


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> Thanks! it was a hard run today actually. didnt break any record speeds! but I made it, ....my GPS tells me it was more like 10km!
> 
> At the end i got a bit upset, and may be you can all tell me if im being a bit dumb! i am naturally a shy person, i dislike group exercise and avoid it! and so for me to go through 10weeks of training with people i dont know, and run was out of my comfort zone (all for a cause i believe in and so worth it). I also HATE my photo being taken. I dont think im unattractive but the camera has different ideas. my training group force me into photos all the time, and so i stand at the back (im short) and you just see a bit of me.
> Any way my mother was waiting at the end of the end of the race (long story) and she was a little sloshed...she started insisting that i pose for photos, then my brother got in on the action, "c'mon, its just a photo, you are being too sensitive". If i hate my photo being taken on a good idea, picture me after a 10km run!
> it really made me upset.
> 
> am i being dumb?

Course you're not being dumb - they were being insensitive. 
(hugs) - you did a great thing today, don't let a little tiff about photos spoil the pleasure in that xo


----------



## Newbie32

Yep, damn right number2!!

Well done Abby, great effort!! I hate photos as well, and in fact now tell my father he gets 3 a year, and any more at $100 each!! Means he can get a fam shot every year but I don't get harassed to much otherwise!!!


----------



## Pammy31

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Thank you for the birthday messages. I had a great day! Kiddies party in the daytime, party for the adults in the night time! perfect!
> 
> Angel - great house! I also love the deck, but really like the layout of the house. it's really great! good luck!
> 
> Abby - good work on the fund raising!
> 
> Melainey - glad we were having a drink together! haha
> 
> Nana - hope your pup is ok!
> 
> Pammy - so are you still ntnp now, or does he want to use contraception again? It will happen when the time is right. Are you going to stop charting/OPKs now? sucks for you, glad you're feeling ok about it tho. Life is a comprimise - and thats what a god relationship is all about!
> 
> 2 mums - so sorry you have such a hard decision. I kind of live by the motto "if it's not a yes, it's a no" - so if you're not absoultely 100% sure, it's probably not right. I think go if you feel good about it, but if there is any reason not to go, then stay here and look after yourself. I know that's not helpful! sorry! Thinking you you though! xxxx
> 
> Ginny - video was great, so glad you shared! Will you tell people at 12 weeks, or will you wait an extra week or so? So excited for you! xx
> 
> Hi everyone else! hope you're having a great day xxx

we are ntnp and going with the flow.... i understand what is needed... if money looks better i will be hitting him up to start ttc... ohh and I will continue charting and agnus castus. unless i get utd


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I agree - of course you're not being dumb hun! It's perfectly understandable, and I think that after a huge run, you would be exhausted & that would make it even worse. They should have backed off & supported you!xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy31 said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> Thank you for the birthday messages. I had a great day! Kiddies party in the daytime, party for the adults in the night time! perfect!
> 
> Angel - great house! I also love the deck, but really like the layout of the house. it's really great! good luck!
> 
> Abby - good work on the fund raising!
> 
> Melainey - glad we were having a drink together! haha
> 
> Nana - hope your pup is ok!
> 
> Pammy - so are you still ntnp now, or does he want to use contraception again? It will happen when the time is right. Are you going to stop charting/OPKs now? sucks for you, glad you're feeling ok about it tho. Life is a comprimise - and thats what a god relationship is all about!
> 
> 2 mums - so sorry you have such a hard decision. I kind of live by the motto "if it's not a yes, it's a no" - so if you're not absoultely 100% sure, it's probably not right. I think go if you feel good about it, but if there is any reason not to go, then stay here and look after yourself. I know that's not helpful! sorry! Thinking you you though! xxxx
> 
> Ginny - video was great, so glad you shared! Will you tell people at 12 weeks, or will you wait an extra week or so? So excited for you! xx
> 
> Hi everyone else! hope you're having a great day xxx
> 
> we are ntnp and going with the flow.... i understand what is needed... if money looks better i will be hitting him up to start ttcClick to expand...

sounds like a good plan to me! From what people say, thats how they get preggy anyway, so hopefully it will happen at a time that fits in perfectly with the financial situation!


----------



## Abby27

thanks guys, they made such a big deal about it! Does it really matter that i didnt pose for a photo? i dont get the big deal. Nana i like you style re your father! i should do that.
Any way im glad its over, and we made it, and I run through the finish line nice and strong! that was my goal! during the run kids were whizzing by me! hahahahaha

Now i havent had a drink in about 4 months....combo of training and TTC....DH (bless) just poured me a glass of wine!


----------



## Pammy31

thank you but i love chatting with the girlies.... :hi:


----------



## Abby27

Plus Pammy if you arent UTD now, then you can hopefully get your cycle in a good place with Vitex! 
you did have a little Dip there at 5DPO, but you dont need to have an implantation dip to be UTD though. Are you pleased with your results with Vitex so far?


----------



## Pammy31

Abby27 said:


> Plus Pammy if you arent UTD now, then you can hopefully get your cycle in a good place with Vitex!
> you did have a little Dip there at 5DPO, but you dont need to have an implantation dip to be UTD though. Are you pleased with your results with Vitex so far?


yes so far... i am sure 5 months ago i had a 29 day cycle... but when af came around it only lasted 2 and a half days? lets see what happens...


----------



## Pammy31

also not too nauseous or boobs too sore... i think it is working well


----------



## Trying2b2mums

abby- ty, you are a doll! I'm glad your run went well, and I agree with the others you were not being dumb about the pictures 
abby/mum2q- def taking what you said into consideration. I did have a great time with her in June, she had a few really good days. My mom may be flying in to see her, and said she would take her laptop to try to skype. just waiting on everything at this point..
mum2q- birthday sounds fabulous, how'd the firetruck cake go?? fantastic?? :) 
i've slept all day, got up at 11, then took a nap an hour later and just got up again, its over cast and such a blah day. Hope you all are having more exciting sundays!!


----------



## Maddy40

Hey y'all! Just had a chance to read up. You all post so fast :)

Angel, lovely house. Love the deck! Looks like a good layout for a family with small children with all the bedrooms near each other. We have a big block like that, my DH is obsessed with his new lawnmower, which is a good thing :thumbup:

Pam, sounds like you have a good attitude, if you are happy to wait and not stress then it will probably happen when you least expect it. Are you absolutely sure DH will be okay with a BFP if it happens? Or are you hoping the sight of the lines-on-the-stick will convert him :winkwink:

Abby, yuk photos. After 10km I'd be as red as a tomato so no way would I have been participating in that picture fun-fest :nope:

2Mums, why don't you ask your Aunt what she thinks. Of course that means you have to be upfront about your concerns (the spotting etc). It's entirely possible she doesn't want you to see her in her current state anyway. BUT if there's any doubt, then I'm a "do it" kind of person. I just couldn't stand the guilt that would stick with me if I didn't. But I'm not UTD, my views might be entirely different if I were!

AFM only 2 weeks until we meet up with DH, I really can't wait, this separation has been too long. I was pissed off when I realised yesterday that I missed my Dr appointment (GP, not the specialist) on Friday. I was so upset about SIL's pregnancy that I just totally forgot. Boo. :growlmad:

Everyone else, hope your day is grand!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2 mums - things like this have a way of working themselves out...you'll know what's right when the time comes. The firetruck cake was a HIT! so great, he loved it! and he got a bit upset when we started cutting it up & giving it to the other kids... lol poor little man! 

Pammy - doesn't mean you can't be here talking if you're not TTC!! everyone is in a diffferent boat!

maddy - sorry you forgot your docs appointment! 

I have had such a busy end to the week/weekend, that I have only just realised that we should be able to get DH's SA results tomorrow! I will be ringing the doctors office in the morning to find out I think! Finngers crossed!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: hi there girls,

Hope you are all having a wonderful sunday. Last night was my last night out for a very, very long time. I am not up for this travelling around going out each night anymore :) LOL Too old for it. But today I start a fresh. Even when I was having those drinks last night I kept apologizing to my "baby boy" Ethan. I have named him (future baby) and going to give that a go and hopefully the gods, the universe or whoever it is delievers him to me this month. I have upped my EPO, green tea and of course I have my preseed so fingers crossed. All my temps looked great last month so maybe my body is just getting ready. Our next clinic appoint is 15th Oct so I really want to cancel that :) 

I am catching up on the news so will comment on them (thanks to paper and pen) as I go along

GINNY: oh my god your little video of "baby" is just so cute. Prayers that this little bean sticks

ANGEL: love the house. Fingers and toes crossed you get it. Great deck and when I come home next can I come to the pool party to??? :) 

2MUMS: if you can I would say fly over to see your aunt especially while you can. Drs don't like you to fly long haul when you are over 6mth pregnant and you don't want to regret if you are not there. I know there is a massive expense but what if you went now instead of Christmas?? Would that mess anything up? But Ginny is right if you can skype her that would be great. I know its not the same as seeing them in person or hugging them but it does help. 

ABBY: well done on your run and big congrats on raising $2000 for an extremely amazing cause. Well done to you. and you're not being dumb for hating photos. Try and forget about them and remember you did a great thing today, don't let them spoil it for you

MADDY: i hear you about your brother and SIL announcing their pregnancy. You are genuinely happy for them but your heart is just ripping apart. I get so jealous everytime i visit the inlaws as DH 2 sisters have kids (one has 3 the other has 1) and every time I see them I get upset and wish I had one which I know is a little silly. Also with this fert clinic stuff it hurts even more when people are aroudn getting pregnant (especially rough, yuck people that comes into my work) I can't quiet understand and I also get the why me cries to the heavens. Thankfully this month when AF showed up my friend was with me so I had to control myself. :hugs: to you. Us "oldies" time is coming!!!

EVERYONE ELSE: hope you are all having a great day. I am wrecked. Could easily curl up here on the couch and nap (which I will probably do). The weather outside is pretty crap so perfect day for pjs, doona and couch.


----------



## ginny83

Hope you get to cancel that appointment Kiwi!!

Sounds like you had a fun time traveling though :)


----------



## ginny83

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> I have had such a busy end to the week/weekend, that I have only just realised that we should be able to get DH's SA results tomorrow! I will be ringing the doctors office in the morning to find out I think! Finngers crossed!

Good luck for the SA results tomorrow - hope it shows some super swimmers! :spermy:


----------



## lisamfr

Big Hello to everyone,

Just a quick pop in to say hello & that I am thinking of you all xx

Hope your all having a good night xx


----------



## Pammy31

on the plane... ready to travel back to perth... yippee.


----------



## SJayne22

Hi Ladies,

I've been doing a lot of thinking and I think I'm going to take a bit of time of ttc at the moment. My chart had pregnancy written all over it this month and it was such a long way to fall back to reality with the witch and bfn. We have such a lot to pay for at the moment that it doesn't feel like the right time until we are more settled.

It's going to be hard not to temp but I think its best as want a baby to be brought in to a calm environment not a stressful one. I'll still keep chatting on here if its ok with you girls??

Hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## Pammy31

yes stay janey...


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks pammy, your chart looks brilliant again!!


----------



## cossime

Hi girls! So much to comment on but posting from my phone so I can't imment on everything :( Abby, you have really struck a soft spot with me. Can I just say "Thank You" to you. It's people like you that keep people like me motivated and passionate about what we do. I normally don't like displaying what I do for a living as its sometimes hard to explain but I am a proud scientist working in Medical Research. I am one of those people who strongly believe that we will find a cure one day. I work in spinal cancer which is a direct result of breast cancer in women and prostate cancer in men most of the time. Thank you for supporting this worthy cause. We may not be there yet but u firmly believe we will be there one day...I have lost many loved ones to cancer and these charity's and fundraisers that give me the will to continue my work.

Hello everyone else! Sending you all an abundance of hugs! 2mums, you will make the right decision. Trust in your own judgement xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Have a safe flight pammy! 

Shell I totally forgot to say happy birthday! Glad you had a great time! Xx :cake:

Abby awesome job with the run - cancer has affected so many people I know including taking my gorgeous nana's life ten years ago - thanks for making a difference!

2mums tough call with your aunt - I don't know which option is best! Will be praying for you as you decide! 

Number2, laineypop and kiwi - and everyone else - you will all be very welcome in my pool if we get the house! Still haven't heard if they will accept our offer - the agent rang last night and said thy will let us k ow tomorrow to give te vendors the weekend to think it over - suspense is killing me! We really like it - we had a 968m2 block before and to find another similar sized block in the Crestwood estate with a house that we like in our price range is so rare in this market! It's only a block from our church and 2 blocks from the park where we walk our puppies so would be perfect! Trying not to get our hopes up though (trying but failing dismally!) as there is no guarantee that we'll get it and there were several couples/families at the open home - we have no idea if other offers have been put in either!

Hi to you all! Sorry for not giving everyone a special mention! I love you all equally I promise! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Jayney so glad you will stick around despite not TTC! Pammy and I are both not TTC ATM either so you can join our club! Will you and Alec ntnp or have a total break?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

cossime - what a very rewarding job - It must be hard to stay motivated sometimes, but every small breakthrough is one step closer to the cure!

Angel - I think it's right for you - I think it's your turn to have some positive news & really hoping you hear a big fat YES from them tomorrow!

Jayney - sounds like a good plan - stay here with us, you don't have to be TTC to stick around for the friendships. I like that there is such a mixed bag, some not trying, some duffered, some just starting, some ttc for a while...it's good cos everyone can just support!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

U know what they say janey no man/woman gets left behind! Do stay on here and check in with us even on facebook!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi lovelies!! Sorry I've been MIA I've been working a ton! :flower:

I finally got caught up on everyone's posts!!! 

Angel- Fx'd about the house!

Pammy and Jayne- I understand completely!!!! So happy you ladies are going to stick around :)

Abby- you weren't being ridiculous, you were quite justified! Great job on the run!! 

Kiwi- glad you had a nice trip!! 

Everyone else, hope you all have a great day!!! Xoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Morning girls :)

Completely understand Jayney, and so glad you are going to hang around! Same for you pammy :) Such a great bunch of women on here!!

Hope everyone has a great week! Cant believe its monday already...

FX for you angel - looking forward to some good news!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yes jayney, stay! 

Hope everyone had an awesome weekend xx


----------



## number2woohoo

SJayne22 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been doing a lot of thinking and I think I'm going to take a bit of time of ttc at the moment. My chart had pregnancy written all over it this month and it was such a long way to fall back to reality with the witch and bfn. We have such a lot to pay for at the moment that it doesn't feel like the right time until we are more settled.
> 
> It's going to be hard not to temp but I think its best as want a baby to be brought in to a calm environment not a stressful one. I'll still keep chatting on here if its ok with you girls??
> 
> Hugs to everyone xxxx

(hugs) - of course you must stay. Are you going to approach it by NTNP or are you going to start using contraception? xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Got an appointment to get sa results this afternoon, I'm feeling a little nervous, hope it's all good!!


----------



## Maddy40

Mum2 - hope it's good. See if you can get the exact figures and then we can compare (our poor DHs)!

For the record, ours:

Viscosity abnormal (high) pH 8
Motile 46 million/ml
Motility 70% but only 34% of those were rapid (remaining 10 % medium, 26% slow, 30% static)
Morphology 6% Normal, 95% Abnormal (Slight amorph 16%, abnormal 79%) - yes the numbers add up to 101% I don't know why!

Apparently this is a low count but I'm yet to find any info on exactly WHAT the Aussie standards are. Apparently the Aust standard for defining "low sperm count" is different to the WHO standard.


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Got an appointment to get sa results this afternoon, I'm feeling a little nervous, hope it's all good!!

good luck hun xo


----------



## Newbie32

oooh....FX squeegs!!!!!! Hopefully it is all positive hun xxxxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Maddy- what did the doctor say about the report?


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks girls, knew you would all understand! We aren't going to prevent it but no opks or anything like that. I'm pretty happy that my body has a rythm now and I know I am ovulating at least so we will see, watch this space!! 

If nothing happens in a year I will start temping etc again but we are happy just practising at the moment! : )

FX maddy for your results!! Hugs to everyone, hope nobody has the monday blues xxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

What are the white dots on the ff charts?


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls, 
I need some advice /info on the costs involved in testing fertility & then assisted reproduction if you need it? 

What is included under Medicare & what isn't? For example if you do require intervention such as IUI or IVF is any of it covered by Medicare?

I'm clueless about this & intend to google for some answers, but I figure you girls could be a way better source of info!


----------



## ginny83

Lisasmith said:


> What are the white dots on the ff charts?

The white open circles are to indicate that your temp might not be reliable - usually because you've taken your temp earlier/later that usual. Sometimes it'll also show up with the white circle if you've indicated you've been drinking.


----------



## cossime

ginny83 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> What are the white dots on the ff charts?
> 
> The white open circles are to indicate that your temp might not be reliable - usually because you've taken your temp earlier/later that usual. Sometimes it'll also show up with the white circle if you've indicated you've been drinking.Click to expand...

Thanks for that! That explains why my chart is freaking whacked so far:blush:


----------



## ginny83

sometimes I see charts with blue squares on them... not sure what they mean


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks chicken! It was 2 hours early this morning


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks girls. Maddy, I will ask for a print out. He's going to write a reference for a new gyno or fs, so I'd say he'll give it to us as part of the paperwork. 

Jules, not sure. We have discussed that a bit on here, but it seems to be different for each of us, some different doctors or different states must just do things differently. Best thing would be to ask your doctor I think.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisasmith said:


> Thanks chicken! It was 2 hours early this morning

I temp at a different time almost every day, I do it if I wake through the night and there isn't more than 3 hours between them and wake up time. I still see a pattern over time. 

Ginny, I haven't seen the squares, maybe it's when people disregard their temps or something else manually? Who knows.


----------



## Newbie32

Ah, the squares... 

"Square Points:
When you have entered a note or if you check something in the Special data section, the graph will display a square instead of a dot. This is useful to check patterns and symptoms not directly related to charting. Note that this display is not enabled by default. It can be enabled on a chart by chart basis by clicking on the Display Settings link below the chart. "

Here you go gals:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/layouts/ttc/help/chart_key.html


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chicken! It was 2 hours early this morning
> 
> I temp at a different time almost every day, I do it if I wake through the night and there isn't more than 3 hours between them and wake up time. I still see a pattern over time.
> 
> Ginny, I haven't seen the squares, maybe it's when people disregard their temps or something else manually? Who knows.Click to expand...

Yep, that's why I took it early today.


----------



## LLPM

Wow I feel like such a slacker! I haven't abbondoned you girlies...honestly!! Sorry for being MIA! Life is crazy busy and I'm feeling tired. 

Pammy your chart is looking good! 

Jayney...hang around! :) 

I'll try and be on as much as possible but I might be lighter on the posting and I don't generally have an hour to read the last 20 pages so I might have to do it as I can, but please know I'm thinking of you all! Hoping to see some more BFP's soon! Hope you're all OK! Xx


----------



## Abby27

cossime said:


> Hi girls! So much to comment on but posting from my phone so I can't imment on everything :( Abby, you have really struck a soft spot with me. Can I just say "Thank You" to you. It's people like you that keep people like me motivated and passionate about what we do. I normally don't like displaying what I do for a living as its sometimes hard to explain but I am a proud scientist working in Medical Research. I am one of those people who strongly believe that we will find a cure one day. I work in spinal cancer which is a direct result of breast cancer in women and prostate cancer in men most of the time. Thank you for supporting this worthy cause. We may not be there yet but u firmly believe we will be there one day...I have lost many loved ones to cancer and these charity's and fundraisers that give me the will to continue my work.
> 
> Hello everyone else! Sending you all an abundance of hugs! 2mums, you will make the right decision. Trust in your own judgement xxx

YAAY Cossime, how awesome! there is a lovely balance to that! I will continue to fund raise, if you continue your work hun! xo


----------



## Abby27

Well its come that time again when Forelife has me as surging and clear blue says no. But its ok, im feeling much less stressed about this now. i have this whole week off work with DH, and so im just going to try and not get obsessed and weird. i actually find this more stressful generally than the TWW!!! So this month im just kicking back and what will be will be! (i cant promise this attitude will continue when i get a smilie face on the clear blue), but i will try!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, always a wealth of knowledge! Have you got a draft of the letter the solicitor is going to send? 

Abby, if you have a week off, you know you're getting close, maybe you could just be every second day and stop testing, then you might not over think it so much! Just a thought, you do whatever is right for you! 

In the waiting room now, hopefully won't be too much longer!!!


----------



## Abby27

thanks! i did think of that also, and probably a good idea (plenty of ladies get UTD without temp checking OPKing etc) i just think i need to know... but yes every second day BDing, or whatever takes our fancy....holiday DTD! 

GOOD LUCK M2Q!!!!


----------



## Pammy31

i am amazed how high my temp was this morning.... i will be at work tomorrow so we may see a drop in temp.... i dont seem to be having any symptoms... barely tender nipps and the odd twinge near uterus area and the odd mood swing anger at DH as per 8dpo today so 5 days away from AF... we will see.


----------



## Abby27

thats looking very promising Pammy!

how long is your LP normally? whether duffed or not its good to see that vitex has bought your o date earlier, hopefully will extend your LP if you needed that. FX hun!


----------



## Maddy40

Rosie_PA said:


> Maddy- what did the doctor say about the report?

Hey Rosie, good to hear from you :flower:
The SA was done last year but we weren't TTC at the time so we didn't ask too many questions. Doc said it is a reasonably low count but the morphology issues are the most concerning bit. He wasn't too concerned about the viscosity as he said it can be caused by being sick or having an infection somewhere in yr body.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy40 said:


> Mum2 - hope it's good. See if you can get the exact figures and then we can compare (our poor DHs)!
> 
> For the record, ours:
> 
> Viscosity abnormal (high) pH 8
> Motile 46 million/ml
> Motility 70% but only 34% of those were rapid (remaining 10 % medium, 26% slow, 30% static)
> Morphology 6% Normal, 95% Abnormal (Slight amorph 16%, abnormal 79%) - yes the numbers add up to 101% I don't know why!
> 
> Apparently this is a low count but I'm yet to find any info on exactly WHAT the Aussie standards are. Apparently the Aust standard for defining "low sperm count" is different to the WHO standard.


count: 82 million/ml
motility: rapidly progressive - >/= 25%
: rapidly + slowly progressive - >/= 50%
Morphology: 27%

Doctor said it all seems ok. numbers seem low to me (based on no knowledge) but after looking it up, it seems fairly spot on I guess. He wrote me a reference to a gyno (who also specialises in fertility) so I will call them tomorrow.

I was reading out SA on the way home, making comments & DH was like why do you keep looking into it when you don't know anything about it...my sperm are fine, so stop going on about it...

I can see why he didn't want me to go on about it or think he had a problem, but he clearly didn't think about what him being fine means for me.... I'm not too worried at this stage, cos I know we haven't really been trying for that long, but I just want to know that everything is fine... He could be a little more sensitive to me tho...he doesn't get that it might upset me...it's a pretty touchy subject these days...

anyway...rant over. hope you're all well!


----------



## Maddy40

Juniperjules said:


> Hi girls,
> I need some advice /info on the costs involved in testing fertility & then assisted reproduction if you need it?
> 
> What is included under Medicare & what isn't? For example if you do require intervention such as IUI or IVF is any of it covered by Medicare?
> 
> I'm clueless about this & intend to google for some answers, but I figure you girls could be a way better source of info!

Hi Juniper, I think I posted about this here a few weeks ago but I can't find the post - there's so many to search!
This link shows the types of fees you face both before and after the Medicare rebate. https://www.cfc.net.au/site/patient-fees/ Remember the Medicare rules changed a couple of years ago and you don't get much back these days.
If you have private health care, then you might have some coverage. For example we are with Medibank & they cover any in-hospital treatments but no day procedures or doctors-office procedures.


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby I'll upload my forelife opk journey for this month tomorrow.


----------



## Maddy40

Pammy31 said:


> i am amazed how high my temp was this morning.... i will be at work tomorrow so we may see a drop in temp.... i dont seem to be having any symptoms... barely tender nipps and the odd twinge near uterus area and the odd mood swing anger at DH as per 8dpo today so 5 days away from AF... we will see.

Nice chart Pam, I see we're back in sync again this month - must be your cycle getting longer :)


----------



## Abby27

M2Q i know what you mean! just remember that there are many reasons that it hasnt happened yet, that have nothing to do with you or your bits! lots and lots of reasons! sometimes it just takes a lot of time! 

great to know his swimmers are ok! thats really encouraging! I know so many people that it just took time. Men can just be a bit dumb about this stuff...they dont understand that we have probably been thinking about having a baby since we were babies ourselves! just like they dont get why we are all talking to each other here! and taking our temps every morning. 
I once took a preg test at 8dpo (dumb) and it was obviously going to be negative and my hubby said "oh well, next month we try again" he didnt even get that at 8dpo it was dumb to even take the test! 
may be they should be on a TTC website to learn some shit!


----------



## Maddy40

BTW if anyone is interested you can enter DH's SA figures here & get a basic report.
https://www.babymed.com/tools/sperm-calculator


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby - thanks for the encouraging words. I don't feel like there is a problem, I feel like it may just take a while longer... I just also feel that I need to know - mainly for my sanity. If I know we're both healthy, I'll find it easier to be patient. 

Maddy - thanks for the link, I will check it out.


----------



## Newbie32

That's great squeegs, no serious sperm issues!!!

It will be my dh's turn next I think!

Sorry been a little absent today....longest day ever and off on my training trip tomorrow! 6am flight to melb, so up around 3.30 (ew) then drive to the Latrobe valley for session 1....back to croydon tomorrow night....day of sessions at croydon the drive to ballarat weds night...session in am at ballarat, drive back to melb, session at Newport then one in the city, then fly to Hobart Friday morning for a session then finally home!!! Brisbane next week...gosh I or tired writing that!!! I won't be traveling alone tho so not sure how much I'll be able to get on here but there is always facey!!!

Squeegs my solicitor will have draft to me tomorrow! The lazy cow was back today, I've taken the 'kill em with kindness' attitude so she has nothing to use against me!!

How is everyone? Much love gals xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

That's a really good approach! You just need to cop all the shit she throws out there, keep your chin up & walk away if she's trying to get you started. 

Wow! what a huge week! I think that alone will delay your little eggy! FXd!! 

Yeah, good SA results are a good start! :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

On a side note....I find it interesting how different nanas V & O charts are & how similar Maddy's 'different time' charts are...pretty crazy - It makes me wonder what the importance of having the sleep actually is!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I think she is taking the same approach with me...she was super nice today...bet that changes when she sees the letter from my solicitor!!!!

Squeegs your chart is mental this month!!! My gettin up times have been a bit erratic the last few days, and tomorrow isn't gonna help, I'm wondering if that's why mine are a bit haywire!!

Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

mum2q- glad dh :spermy: are all good!! i'm sure you'll be in the next batch of bfps!! 
:jo: busy busy busy!! delaying that egg dropping!! fx it works and get back to :sex: when you get back!!! 
amanda- that recipe looks great, will have to try soon!! Esp if the better than sex bit is true, bc DRs orders, its off the table for awhile! :(
abby- love your site too! 
hope everyone had a great monday!! we had a pretty boring/shit day, had to make it into Brisbane for a meeting with solicitors and 'the other side' for compensation for OHs car accident 2 years ago, couldnt settle, will have to go back at a later date, ughhh!! Tired and gonna try to have an early night! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Nice to see you 2mums! I've been getting high readings from the fertility monitor for past few days, did you have them for long before o?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, my chart is mental! The huge temp spike was my big night on the piss with very patchy sleep....I did say that alcohol doesn't seem to affect it, but apparently it does... maybe it depends how late your night is too... like if you drink & get to be for a good sleep, might not affect it as much as if you stay up late & get up early...

If she is killing you with kindness, thats good for you, least you don't have to deal with bitching! is the letter going to her, or your employer?

2 mums - no sex :( poor thing! Does that rule out ALL sex or are you allowed some touching? You may be able to re-create the orgasm from conception - touching only! If not, you should find a new doctor! lol (kidding...obviously...hehe)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: for the week or two after period i got one bar, then i got two bars, and two bars and two bars, never three/egg. I gave up, and could actually never predict when I ov'd based on my monitor, but still found it fun to use. will try again next time we ttc though. Also read that it can take a month or two to figure you out, so it may not be entirely accurate the first month. sorry, im sure thats not helpful at all. 
mum2q- im sure we could figure something out re sex, but i still have on and off spotting so OH is too scared to try anything, just in case. But all good, the bub is worth the wait!! And the fact that my boobs/nipples are so sore too doesnt help anything, hahaha! :holly:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, I know sex is important, but it's by no means the most important. I dare say it wouldn't be enjoyable if you were both feeling a bit nervous about it. When it feels right again, you will get back in the swing of things!


----------



## ginny83

I've got a self imposed sex ban going on in our house too (much to DF's delight lol).

We actually have dtd a few times since getting a BFP but then for some reason I freaked out and thought we better stop until 12 weeks. on the drive home from the scan on Saturday DF asked since the scan was good does that mean we can have sex tonight. I swear I don't know how he has enough blood left in his head to function sometimes. Anyway, the ban is still on until Wednesday when I'm sure DF will remind me anyway!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, I think it will be short lived squiggles, the letter will be sent to my boss tomorrow/weds and when she sees it I think she'll lose it!!!! 

Gotta snooze, much love gals xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies! Missed you all today - another busy one at work! You'll be pleased to hear though that I went for a 6km walk/jog (ok most walk but I jogged on and off) this arvo. Planning on building up to more jogging than walking but i'll see how I go :) will prob be sore tomorrow as I haven't done heaps of exercise the past few months while I've been unwell! 

Also got bloods done again today - should get the results tomorrow as the marked them as urgent as my doc is going away on wed for nearly 3 weeks - really hoping all the results are ready by 4pm when I see him again tomorrow! Will keep you posted!

As for the house...The real estate agent said we were the only people to place an offer but 7 other couples took contracts of sale away with them so the vendors want to sit on our offer for a few more days in case someone else places a higher offer - if that happens we'll get a chance to match it as we got in first. Not sure how it will all play out but we are hopeful!

Hoping everyone is well! 

Nice to see you rosie cheeks! 

Shell yay for healthy spermies! Praying that your gyno will find that you're in top health too!

Maddy thanks for sharing that site - you are a wealth of knowledge! How long til DH returns?

Nana hoping all goes well with the solicitors letter! And that your trip is not too tiring!

Missed you today Laineypop! Hope youre ok!

Love to the rest if you x


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks 2mums!!! X


----------



## Melainey

Hello my lovelies <3 sorry I have been missingtoday  actually gota casual job  heading to bed I'm knackered much love to you all  <3


----------



## ginny83

yay for employment Melainey :)


----------



## Newbie32

Yay laineypop!!!

Being up at this hour is horrid!!!!!

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay Lainey! Where are you working?

Safe flight nana!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies! Hope you all have a great day! 

:wave: Angel, can you post a link to the house? I would love to see it too!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay Lainey!! Have a great flight nana xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay Lainey!!!

Safe trip nana

Good job on the exercise angel, might get your body back in action a bit quicker being active!

Have a great day everyone, I have a feeling it's going to be a bit quiet with Melainey and nana out if action! 

Xxxx


----------



## SJayne22

Morning ladies!

Congratulations on the job lainey!!! I've got an interview with another modelling agency on thursday so hopefully I can get some work, can't get the furniture I want without it! : ) Plus I think I will go crazy if I watch anymore daytime tv!!

I'm so with you on being nervous about sex with an early bfp! I think I woud be exactly the same, Dh has already asked me if I'm going to be ok about sex when pg and I said yes but I think the very early stages are different. Then again it's all natural so should probably just go with your bodies instincts!!

As for me I had a bit of light spotting but it stopped and now at 14dpo my temp is still 36.8 with a cover line of 36.2. I took my last test yesterday and still bfn so I think my body is just screwing with me, if AF holds off I might buy a few more today but not sure!!

Hope everybody has a lovely day and safe trip sasha! XXxx


----------



## LLPM

Hi...well I think I have caught up

Squiggley...glad those spermies look good! At least it's one thing you can tick off! :) 

Lainey...yay for a job! 

Angel...glad the house is looking promising! Looks lovely. Will definitely be coming for a swim! Good job on the exercise, I've been walking/jogging every morning- its nice to get out and stretch a bit and get some oxygen to this little bub! 

Jayney, wait another couple of days and test again...remember implantation can happen upto 12dpo, so potentially there's a chance you're only 2days pregnant! You never know! Fx'd for you. If it isn't your month though I think it's good to have a break, get your head back around it and enjoy your hubby without e pressure of timed sex and all the TTC stress! 

I'm off to take poppy for a hearing test today. Either she has hearing issues or she's very ignorant & it's a behavioral issue! As bad as it sounds it would much easier if it was a simple hearing issue (like needing grommets or something!) I had them so I'm wondering if it's just similar and her hearing is muffled! She's generally well behaved but she struggles to follow instructions if im not in her face talking to her. She pays no attention if we're at the shops or in crowds or if I call her from the other end of the house she doesn't seem to hear me and we don't have the TV or music On much...hopefully we'll get the results straight away! Hope you all have a lovey day! X


----------



## Melainey

Hi Ladies :) 

Just a quick hello as I a off to work.. (feels weird and I am not liking this whole getting up in the morning haha! ) It is just for a catering company, for my friends mother :) Just casual so when she needs me and the hours in the canteen are only from9 - 1.30 do perfect hehe Oh and then the catering night work probably every week :) So YAY for money :) 

Jayne FX that you get the job and you can get that furniture :) 

Shelly - Great news about DH SA :happydance:

Angel - Goodluck with the house :) 

nana - have a safe flight :hugs: 

Hi to everybody else :) :hugs:

I had a dream about you last night LUCY hehehe I will tel you about it later :winkwink: 

much love xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Have a good day at work :flasher:


----------



## Pammy31

Maddy40 said:


> Pammy31 said:
> 
> 
> i am amazed how high my temp was this morning.... i will be at work tomorrow so we may see a drop in temp.... i dont seem to be having any symptoms... barely tender nipps and the odd twinge near uterus area and the odd mood swing anger at DH as per 8dpo today so 5 days away from AF... we will see.
> 
> Nice chart Pam, I see we're back in sync again this month - must be your cycle getting longer :)Click to expand...

Thanks... my LP is usually 12 or 13 days. but I was having 34 or 37 day cycles... I hope the AC has been working.


----------



## Lisasmith

SJayne22 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Congratulations on the job lainey!!! I've got an interview with another modelling agency on thursday so hopefully I can get some work, can't get the furniture I want without it! : ) Plus I think I will go crazy if I watch anymore daytime tv!!
> 
> I'm so with you on being nervous about sex with an early bfp! I think I woud be exactly the same, Dh has already asked me if I'm going to be ok about sex when pg and I said yes but I think the very early stages are different. Then again it's all natural so should probably just go with your bodies instincts!!
> 
> As for me I had a bit of light spotting but it stopped and now at 14dpo my temp is still 36.8 with a cover line of 36.2. I took my last test yesterday and still bfn so I think my body is just screwing with me, if AF holds off I might buy a few more today but not sure!!
> 
> Hope everybody has a lovely day and safe trip sasha! XXxx

Goid luck with the agency, honey :) 
I wish your body would stop messing with you and just give you a bfp already


----------



## Lisasmith

Pammy31 said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pammy31 said:
> 
> 
> i am amazed how high my temp was this morning.... i will be at work tomorrow so we may see a drop in temp.... i dont seem to be having any symptoms... barely tender nipps and the odd twinge near uterus area and the odd mood swing anger at DH as per 8dpo today so 5 days away from AF... we will see.
> 
> Nice chart Pam, I see we're back in sync again this month - must be your cycle getting longer :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... my LP is usually 12 or 13 days. but I was having 34 or 37 day cycles... I hope the AC has been working.Click to expand...

Look at those temps, pammy!


----------



## cossime

Hi girls!! Pammy your chart is looking REALLY GOOD! Congrats on the new job Melainey:) Welcome to Melbourne Nanna!!! Hope the cold stays away for you but doubt you will have much time to enjoy yourself with your crazy work schedule:( 

Can't remember but was it you Lisa who was starting SMEP this cycle too? My SMEP-ing starts tonight lol! Crazy busy today so will jump on when I can xxxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Mum2 - hope it's good. See if you can get the exact figures and then we can compare (our poor DHs)!
> 
> For the record, ours:
> 
> Viscosity abnormal (high) pH 8
> Motile 46 million/ml
> Motility 70% but only 34% of those were rapid (remaining 10 % medium, 26% slow, 30% static)
> Morphology 6% Normal, 95% Abnormal (Slight amorph 16%, abnormal 79%) - yes the numbers add up to 101% I don't know why!
> 
> Apparently this is a low count but I'm yet to find any info on exactly WHAT the Aussie standards are. Apparently the Aust standard for defining "low sperm count" is different to the WHO standard.
> 
> 
> count: 82 million/ml
> motility: rapidly progressive - >/= 25%
> : rapidly + slowly progressive - >/= 50%
> Morphology: 27%
> 
> Doctor said it all seems ok. numbers seem low to me (based on no knowledge) but after looking it up, it seems fairly spot on I guess. He wrote me a reference to a gyno (who also specialises in fertility) so I will call them tomorrow.
> 
> I was reading out SA on the way home, making comments & DH was like why do you keep looking into it when you don't know anything about it...my sperm are fine, so stop going on about it...
> 
> I can see why he didn't want me to go on about it or think he had a problem, but he clearly didn't think about what him being fine means for me.... I'm not too worried at this stage, cos I know we haven't really been trying for that long, but I just want to know that everything is fine... He could be a little more sensitive to me tho...he doesn't get that it might upset me...it's a pretty touchy subject these days...
> 
> anyway...rant over. hope you're all well!Click to expand...

BIG big hugs love xoxo


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Hi...well I think I have caught up
> 
> Squiggley...glad those spermies look good! At least it's one thing you can tick off! :)
> 
> Lainey...yay for a job!
> 
> Angel...glad the house is looking promising! Looks lovely. Will definitely be coming for a swim! Good job on the exercise, I've been walking/jogging every morning- its nice to get out and stretch a bit and get some oxygen to this little bub!
> 
> Jayney, wait another couple of days and test again...remember implantation can happen upto 12dpo, so potentially there's a chance you're only 2days pregnant! You never know! Fx'd for you. If it isn't your month though I think it's good to have a break, get your head back around it and enjoy your hubby without e pressure of timed sex and all the TTC stress!
> 
> I'm off to take poppy for a hearing test today. Either she has hearing issues or she's very ignorant & it's a behavioral issue! As bad as it sounds it would much easier if it was a simple hearing issue (like needing grommets or something!) I had them so I'm wondering if it's just similar and her hearing is muffled! She's generally well behaved but she struggles to follow instructions if im not in her face talking to her. She pays no attention if we're at the shops or in crowds or if I call her from the other end of the house she doesn't seem to hear me and we don't have the TV or music On much...hopefully we'll get the results straight away! Hope you all have a lovey day! X

Hope there is something easily fixed there xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Yeah, I think it will be short lived squiggles, the letter will be sent to my boss tomorrow/weds and when she sees it I think she'll lose it!!!!
> 
> Gotta snooze, much love gals xxx

Now why on earth would she get to read it?
It is for the boss!
Nothing to do with her!


----------



## number2woohoo

ginny83 said:


> I've got a self imposed sex ban going on in our house too (much to DF's delight lol).
> 
> We actually have dtd a few times since getting a BFP but then for some reason I freaked out and thought we better stop until 12 weeks. on the drive home from the scan on Saturday DF asked since the scan was good does that mean we can have sex tonight. I swear I don't know how he has enough blood left in his head to function sometimes. Anyway, the ban is still on until Wednesday when I'm sure DF will remind me anyway!

We've not had any action since the BFP either. Think Stu is more scared than he is letting on. He isn't even talking about it like it's a viable pregnancy yet. He refuses to discuss even things like that I'll need to turn the guest room into a nursery, or that I might need to buy this or that item. When I said "When the baby is born in May..." he corrected me with "IF there's a baby in May"


----------



## Pammy31

Amanda is that a little cruel?

Edit: Thank you ladies... this month feels completely different from the rest....


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> I've got a self imposed sex ban going on in our house too (much to DF's delight lol).
> 
> We actually have dtd a few times since getting a BFP but then for some reason I freaked out and thought we better stop until 12 weeks. on the drive home from the scan on Saturday DF asked since the scan was good does that mean we can have sex tonight. I swear I don't know how he has enough blood left in his head to function sometimes. Anyway, the ban is still on until Wednesday when I'm sure DF will remind me anyway!
> 
> We've not had any action since the BFP either. Think Stu is more scared than he is letting on. He isn't even talking about it like it's a viable pregnancy yet. He refuses to discuss even things like that I'll need to turn the guest room into a nursery, or that I might need to buy this or that item. When I said "When the baby is born in May..." he corrected me with "IF there's a baby in May"Click to expand...

He does sound really scared :(


----------



## Lisasmith

cossime said:


> Hi girls!! Pammy your chart is looking REALLY GOOD! Congrats on the new job Melainey:) Welcome to Melbourne Nanna!!! Hope the cold stays away for you but doubt you will have much time to enjoy yourself with your crazy work schedule:(
> 
> Can't remember but was it you Lisa who was starting SMEP this cycle too? My SMEP-ing starts tonight lol! Crazy busy today so will jump on when I can xxxx

Yeah that was me, I've not done so well at it lol! Oh well, back to it tonight


----------



## cossime

number2woohoo said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> I've got a self imposed sex ban going on in our house too (much to DF's delight lol).
> 
> We actually have dtd a few times since getting a BFP but then for some reason I freaked out and thought we better stop until 12 weeks. on the drive home from the scan on Saturday DF asked since the scan was good does that mean we can have sex tonight. I swear I don't know how he has enough blood left in his head to function sometimes. Anyway, the ban is still on until Wednesday when I'm sure DF will remind me anyway!
> 
> We've not had any action since the BFP either. Think Stu is more scared than he is letting on. He isn't even talking about it like it's a viable pregnancy yet. He refuses to discuss even things like that I'll need to turn the guest room into a nursery, or that I might need to buy this or that item. When I said "When the baby is born in May..." he corrected me with "IF there's a baby in May"Click to expand...

Hi number2, I think our men provide 'the realists' opinions to us. As much as they want to see us happy, they don't want to see us sad and miserable and by them sometimes saying the stuff they do, they probably think they are lessoning our falls. That's what I think anyway! Either way, I still scream at mine lol!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Amanda he sounds terrified!! Poor guy!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby - these are for you. 
https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...1-AE34-9B98670BE49D-5336-000002C736E34B86.jpg
Bottom one was yesterday CD11 at lunch time 

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...A-89AE-9868743D7CAA-5336-000002C7498A3098.jpg I think I'll get my positive this evening. I have transitional cm


----------



## number2woohoo

Yep, I didn't realise the m/c affected his so much actually. Think he is quite scared it won't work again. I think I will see how he goes after the first ultrasound. I asked my GP for a dating scan referral so we can see a heartbeat - just need to wait till I'm sure to get one. Another 2 weeks away yet.


----------



## Pammy31

fxed amanda that all works out


----------



## Rosie_PA

Amanda- Fx'd for a healthy sticky bean!!!

Pammy- your chart looks great, are you going to test?


----------



## Lisasmith

I have everything crossed for you Amanda <3


----------



## Pammy31

Rosie_PA said:


> Amanda- Fx'd for a healthy sticky bean!!!
> 
> Pammy- your chart looks great, are you going to test?

not until the 28th...


----------



## Rosie_PA

cossime said:


> Hi girls!! Pammy your chart is looking REALLY GOOD! Congrats on the new job Melainey:) Welcome to Melbourne Nanna!!! Hope the cold stays away for you but doubt you will have much time to enjoy yourself with your crazy work schedule:(
> 
> Can't remember but was it you Lisa who was starting SMEP this cycle too? My SMEP-ing starts tonight lol! Crazy busy today so will jump on when I can xxxx




Pammy31 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Amanda- Fx'd for a healthy sticky bean!!!
> 
> Pammy- your chart looks great, are you going to test?
> 
> not until the 28th...Click to expand...


Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Lisasmith said:


> Abby - these are for you.
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...1-AE34-9B98670BE49D-5336-000002C736E34B86.jpg
> Bottom one was yesterday 11dpo at lunch time
> 
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...A-89AE-9868743D7CAA-5336-000002C7498A3098.jpg I think I'll get my positive this evening. I have transitional cm

CD11, right Smithy, not 11DPO? First I thought the pics might have been for a BFP, but that's an OPK and your chart shows CD11?


----------



## Maddy40

Hi guys, 

Lainey good news about the job!
LLPM just a thought if the hearing test doesn't show any issues. I thought my eldest had hearing problems, turned out he has an auditory processing issue in which his brain has trouble distinguishing 'important' noise (like Mum's instructions) from background noise - so shopping centres etc were problematic. Something to bear in mind.


----------



## Maddy40

Can't remember if I posted this last night...I was at work and reading between work tasks. Anyways my preggo SIL has deleted me off FB. I have no idea why! I am truly happy for them, it's just that my own sadness is the flip side of the coin. I sent them congrats messages & have been very upbeat for them. And my brother isn't answering my messages, going to try and ring him shortly. Going to call on Skype so he can't see it's my number (giggle). Sigh....I really can't deal with family drama...


----------



## Rosie_PA

Im sorry Maddy, that is awful!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Maddy40 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Abby - these are for you.
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...1-AE34-9B98670BE49D-5336-000002C736E34B86.jpg
> Bottom one was yesterday 11dpo at lunch time
> 
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...A-89AE-9868743D7CAA-5336-000002C7498A3098.jpg I think I'll get my positive this evening. I have transitional cm
> 
> CD11, right Smithy, not 11DPO? First I thought the pics might have been for a BFP, but that's an OPK and your chart shows CD11?Click to expand...

God I'm a dick.. Yes, CD11 lol


----------



## Lisasmith

Maddy40 said:


> Can't remember if I posted this last night...I was at work and reading between work tasks. Anyways my preggo SIL has deleted me off FB. I have no idea why! I am truly happy for them, it's just that my own sadness is the flip side of the coin. I sent them congrats messages & have been very upbeat for them. And my brother isn't answering my messages, going to try and ring him shortly. Going to call on Skype so he can't see it's my number (giggle). Sigh....I really can't deal with family drama...

That's a but rough! Hope you get it sorted love


----------



## Maddy40

Well bro didn't have an answer about what's happened, so I will just assume I'm persona non grata with SIL and get on with my own life :) Can't deal with everyone else's emotions when mine are so up and down!


----------



## Lisasmith

Good attitude :)


----------



## LLPM

Sorry maddy! That sucks! :( 

Well poppy can't hear a thing poor kid! Her ear drums are basically unresponsive...they test the drum movement by playing beeping sounds in their ears, it's supposed to make a spike in the screen but hers were both just flat! The technician thought the machine was broken so tested her own ears which were fine! Bless her...I'm kind of relieved that is not behavioral though. We have to work on draining away the fluid behind her ear drums that causing them to not work properly by steam showers & regular nose blowing! Then have a repeat test on the 1st nov and if no/minimal change she'll be referred to an ENT specialist and probably have grommets! Poor thing...she's not just ignorant!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey- yay about the job, should make you feel better, getting out of the house, and having interactions with other people, should help with not 'needing' so much of DH, i know thats how i was when i finally got out of the house, plus a little extra pocket money doesnt hurt a thing!!
:jo: happy travels!!! 
lucy- poor thing, glad its not behavioural though, hope the steam and blowing help, but i know grommets are really common, best of luck with everything. Will make her life and yours so much more easy and enjoyable, once she can hear!! 
jayne- fx its a cruel trick and your body will provide a bfp soon. And good luck with the agency!!! 
maddy- sorry love. at least brother is talking to you, but dont waste your time on your SIL if thats how she's going to be, its not worth the stress on your part! 
angel- i like your exercise plan, it can only do good things!!! FX for the house too! 

anyone/everyone i missed- much love!!! been busy around the house today, going to the dentist later... fun! i'm waiting to hear if sister is utd, she's apparently been getting bfns, but her charts look good, so waiting and i pressured her to get more tests, but as we all know too well she's sick of seeing bfns.


----------



## Lisasmith

LLPM said:


> Sorry maddy! That sucks! :(
> 
> Well poppy can't hear a thing poor kid! Her ear drums are basically unresponsive...they test the drum movement by playing beeping sounds in their ears, it's supposed to make a spike in the screen but hers were both just flat! The technician thought the machine was broken so tested her own ears which were fine! Bless her...I'm kind of relieved that is not behavioral though. We have to work on draining away the fluid behind her ear drums that causing them to not work properly by steam showers & regular nose blowing! Then have a repeat test on the 1st nov and if no/minimal change she'll be referred to an ENT specialist and probably have grommets! Poor thing...she's not just ignorant!

Glad it's not behavioral xx good luck


----------



## Pammy31

on to the boring part of the day... yawn!!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi girls well I only just recently joined this thread so haven't posted much and it moves so fast so quite hard to keep up!! 

I was going to test tomo at 10dpo but for some reason I couldn't resist doing test this morning and so happy to say I got bfp :happydance: 

Hope you are all doing well and good luck to anyone due to test soon :dust:


----------



## Lisasmith

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi girls well I only just recently joined this thread so haven't posted much and it moves so fast so quite hard to keep up!!
> 
> I was going to test tomo at 10dpo but for some reason I couldn't resist doing test this morning and so happy to say I got bfp :happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and good luck to anyone due to test soon :dust:

Congratulations sweetie


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy - what a bugger - your SIL is probably having massive irrational hormone rushes due to being newly preggo. I wouldn't be guessing this due to realising I may be a little that way myself, no not at all.
Lucy - the poor little poppet - I am glad she isn't naughty though. Hope the treatments work fast, I just hate the thought of health issues in our little ones xoxoxoxo
Everyone else - *wave* Hi


----------



## Pammy31

Must be preggo month in here... send me vibes girls.


----------



## number2woohoo

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi girls well I only just recently joined this thread so haven't posted much and it moves so fast so quite hard to keep up!!
> 
> I was going to test tomo at 10dpo but for some reason I couldn't resist doing test this morning and so happy to say I got bfp :happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and good luck to anyone due to test soon :dust:

That's awesome, congrats xo


----------



## Maddy40

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi girls well I only just recently joined this thread so haven't posted much and it moves so fast so quite hard to keep up!!
> 
> I was going to test tomo at 10dpo but for some reason I couldn't resist doing test this morning and so happy to say I got bfp :happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and good luck to anyone due to test soon :dust:

Congratulations. Early days but do let us know your progress and stay on this group, we love to live vicariously through our preggo friends!


----------



## Pammy31

congrats DJBSCANNON!!


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :) 

well another day finished at the office hehe! Didn't realise how hard people in kitchens had it! Its a tough job on your feet non stop but I actually like out :) its amazing what a little work can do!I feel sooooooo motivated to do other physical things now that I am not just moping! :)

: happydance: about the b f p :) great news!

Maddy sorry about your SIL hopefully ours just pregnancy hormones at least your brother is talking to you :hugs: 

Amanda you poor thing I hope that the little bean sucks xx 

Squiggles how are you darling :) 

Pammy great looking chart

Hi to SGML you other lovely ladies CV much love to you all :) xx


----------



## Pammy31

Thank you Melainey... I am soo bored at work... I am very happy you got a job sweety...


----------



## Abby27

Lisasmith said:


> Abby - these are for you.
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...1-AE34-9B98670BE49D-5336-000002C736E34B86.jpg
> Bottom one was yesterday CD11 at lunch time
> 
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...A-89AE-9868743D7CAA-5336-000002C7498A3098.jpg I think I'll get my positive this evening. I have transitional cm

OH WOW, thanks heaps! glad its not just me that gets this. Im waiting for my smiliey face now. its a little infuriating when two tests giving completely different results. but did some good holiday BDing, much fun was had, so im yet to lose it with stress.


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Abby - these are for you.
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...1-AE34-9B98670BE49D-5336-000002C736E34B86.jpg
> Bottom one was yesterday CD11 at lunch time
> 
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...A-89AE-9868743D7CAA-5336-000002C7498A3098.jpg I think I'll get my positive this evening. I have transitional cm
> 
> OH WOW, thanks heaps! glad its not just me that gets this. Im waiting for my smiliey face now. its a little infuriating when two tests giving completely different results. but did some good holiday BDing, much fun was had, so im yet to lose it with stress.Click to expand...

Yay :) I have just started getting ewcm so bd is on the cards for the next few nights :)


----------



## cossime

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi girls well I only just recently joined this thread so haven't posted much and it moves so fast so quite hard to keep up!!
> 
> I was going to test tomo at 10dpo but for some reason I couldn't resist doing test this morning and so happy to say I got bfp :happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and good luck to anyone due to test soon :dust:

Fan-freakin-tastic!!!!!! Congratulations cannon!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Abby27

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi girls well I only just recently joined this thread so haven't posted much and it moves so fast so quite hard to keep up!!
> 
> I was going to test tomo at 10dpo but for some reason I couldn't resist doing test this morning and so happy to say I got bfp :happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and good luck to anyone due to test soon :dust:

Congrats Cannon, guess it was an Implantation Bleed!


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls well I only just recently joined this thread so haven't posted much and it moves so fast so quite hard to keep up!!
> 
> I was going to test tomo at 10dpo but for some reason I couldn't resist doing test this morning and so happy to say I got bfp :happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and good luck to anyone due to test soon :dust:
> 
> Congrats Cannon, guess it was an Implantation Bleed!Click to expand...

Gosh, I think they are actually quite uncommon - at least I don't know many ppl who actually had it happen.


----------



## Abby27

A couple of months i just used the forelife, and i think i can blame a few BFN on them being too sensitive. back when i followed instructions like "after the surge is detected there is no need to continue to test". So id stop assuming i had surged and O'd....but the reality is they are about a week off!
im almost compelled to write a letter of complaint. its not a faulty batch cause believe me i swapped and changed, and Smithy is getting the same false positives on hers to! 
think of the amount of $ i have spent on them...the time and stress. the TWW when i totally missed the eggy. 
I do like them cause of the fade in though. 
any way that was my little rant. 

Maddy that is a bit rough re your SIL. I love your attitude though


----------



## Abby27

AND now FF has me ovulating 3 days ago....um? WTF?

i really doubt that i have. can FF change the date with more data? i hope i didnt cause i dont think i caught it. 

i never O that early in a cycle. usually day 16-19
this is my first FF month so dont really know what to expect?


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> A couple of months i just used the forelife, and i think i can blame a few BFN on them being too sensitive. back when i followed instructions like "after the surge is detected there is no need to continue to test". So id stop assuming i had surged and O'd....but the reality is they are about a week off!
> im almost compelled to write a letter of complaint. its not a faulty batch cause believe me i swapped and changed, and Smithy is getting the same false positives on hers to!
> think of the amount of $ i have spent on them...the time and stress. the TWW when i totally missed the eggy.
> I do like them cause of the fade in though.
> any way that was my little rant.
> 
> Maddy that is a bit rough re your SIL. I love your attitude though

I'm not going to buy them again. Hopefully I won't need them again


----------



## Pammy31

6 days after af... Abby it must be wrong.


----------



## Abby27

Yep, ok, must be wrong. wow, the calm person just flew out the window and i got myself all stressed out again. but no positive OPK with digital and im only now getting a small amount of EWCM (i never get a lot) weird.


----------



## number2woohoo

I reckon the temps don't ever get it wrong.


----------



## Abby27

I had bad sleep, temp check at different times, and was drinking on one night, ive entered that though. i have never Od that early.


----------



## Lisasmith

Crazy business! Just keep baby dancing lovey


----------



## Abby27

ARGH, and i was going to not stress this month. Oh i hate this business! every month there is some new crazy around when i ovulate. My body likes to f**k with me so i dont know whats going on. Every month there is something. I guess i will just wait and see


----------



## Pammy31

just do bd every 2nd day..... lol


----------



## Abby27

we didnt BD then because it was right before the run...and all OPKs were showing negative, and AF had just stopped, and i never O that early


----------



## Melainey

Hopefully your temps will sort themselves out tomorrow Abby.. FF only has a dotted line there so it is not 100% sure that you did O then.. But I would continue to :sex: from now on :hugs:


----------



## Pammy31

argh... i got some wicked cramping starting....


----------



## Melainey

When are you testing Pam?

I'm watching 1 born very minute and can't stop crying hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

not till 28th if i dont get af... as my lp i usually have high temps... 28th is my mums b'day...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies! 

Congrats cannon! Great news!

Lucy I'm glad you got some answers about poppy's ears- will be praying for a big improvement with the steam and blowing :)

2mums I was wondering how your oh's nose is? Hoping all is ok now :) x

Lainey yay for the job lifting your mood - I think we all go a little crazy when we are feeling unproductive and house bound - glad it is working out well for you!

Jainey I hope you get the job! New furniture is always nice - hopefully you can get some soon!

Abby frustrating about your ov dates! I tend to agree with Amanda though - looks like ff got it right to me - I know it is not what you want to hear but you can ov that early - I have read articles about ppl ov'ing the day after AF. Hope you did catch it though!

Smithy - good luck with SMEP!

Nana hoping your trip is going ok!

Amanda sorry to hear that DH is being a bit negative - must be hard after a mc not to doubt though - praying the next 2 weeks go quickly and that your scan puts you both at ease!

Hi Rosie! How are you hun? The link for the house is: https://belleproperty.com/36p0512

Maddy sorry to hear about your SIL treating you that way! Hope you work it out hun!

Pammy your chart looks great! Hopefully your cramps are just implantation!

Hi Ginny, Lisa, kiwi, and anyone I have missed - I'm sure I've accidentally forgotten someone! Love to you all x

AFM went to docs to get my results this arvo - he is 90% sure that I have hashimoto disease - will confirm with one or two more blood tests and officially diagnose and start treatment in a month or 2. Feel free to google and check it out. Bad if untreated and if not monitored (esp during preg) but completely treatable with meds in most cases. Can stuff up fertility but my doc is confident that if it is hashimoto that I will still be as to fall when they get me on the meds and adjust my dosage so my thyroid is stable. Glad that I finally have more answers but a little annoyed that it still be 4-8 weeks before I start treatment - esp as my symptoms will get worse if it is the cause. I don't have the goiter yet thankfully! And may not get one as not everyone does but I have many of the other symptoms including increasing amounts of antibodies. Will keep you all up to date as I hear more from the doc in the coming weeks/months.

Still no house news - hopefully I'll hear more by the end of the week. I am going to book in pest and building inspections for later this week though so we are set to go when the time comes.

Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oops knew I forgot people - just flicked back a few pages to remind myself! Hi shell and cossi! Hope you're both well! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Sorry about the news Angel but at least you now know what is wrong wiith you and you can get it treated! :happydance: :hugs: Hope you hear some good news about the house :hugs: xx


----------



## ginny83

I'm so happy that they thing they know what's going on Angel and you'll be able to get treatment for it :) 

Did the doctor say if you'll have to be monitored more closely when you fall pregnant? Or does it not have an impact once you're actually pregnant?

x


----------



## Pauls_angel

The doc said I will have to be monitored every 4-6 weeks while trying to fall and all throughout preg by an ob/gyn and my endocrinologist as thyroid levels change due to hormone level changes in preg and my meds would have to be adjusted as a result.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Jayney - hope you get your BFP in a couple of days! Hope you're ok!!

Amanda - sorry DH is a bit funny with the pregnancy. I guess he didn't get a chance to think about it with Harrison, and maybe he was more affected by the MC than he let on. I have a good feeling for you guys! I'm sure he will just need some time & he will be there with you in the pregnancy!

Pammy - charts looking great! testing on the 28th?!?!?! that's ages away! you should totally test early cos we're not ready to yet. lol 

maddy - glad your brother is ok with you, hope your SIL gets over it...at least you dont have to see all of her updates on FB anymore.

Lucy, glad you have the start of an answer. Poor little thing, hope the simple solution helps! 

Cannon - how exciting! so happy for you! congratulations! Hope you can stick around and chat & share your pregnancy with us!

Melainey - so glad your job is working out! you've broken the cycle, motivation starts here! I'm good thanks babe, so happy that you're happy with your job!

Abby - I tend to trust FF. It's not 6 days after your period, it's 12 days after your period. I know it's early for you, but sometimes AF comes early, and she is a result of Ov...so you may just be having a short cycle this time. In saying all that, I have see FF change Ov day when more details are entered, but I do think that they are generally pretty good at getting it right based on temps. 

Angel - glad your doc is getting on the way to treating you. It's frustrating, but at least he knows what hes looking at so can get you sorted once he has confirmation! Still hoping for good results with the house!

as for me, I called for an appointment with the gyno/FS today...got in on the 26th......of February! It's a long time away, but I feel good about it, cos I was feeling like I didn't want to rush into it, but will be ready soon. I feel as though this is a good time, cos by feb if im not duffered, I willl be feeling anxious. I will hopefully be able to cancel it, before I get there!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Wow that is a long time to wait shell! Do they close over dec/jan or is it just a long wait? I love your positive attitude about it all :) I hope you get to cancel your appt because this will be your month! X


----------



## Melainey

Wow shelly that is a long wait! But atty least you have the right attitude :hugs: :)


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> Abby27 said:
> 
> 
> A couple of months i just used the forelife, and i think i can blame a few BFN on them being too sensitive. back when i followed instructions like "after the surge is detected there is no need to continue to test". So id stop assuming i had surged and O'd....but the reality is they are about a week off!
> im almost compelled to write a letter of complaint. its not a faulty batch cause believe me i swapped and changed, and Smithy is getting the same false positives on hers to!
> think of the amount of $ i have spent on them...the time and stress. the TWW when i totally missed the eggy.
> I do like them cause of the fade in though.
> any way that was my little rant.
> 
> Maddy that is a bit rough re your SIL. I love your attitude though
> 
> I'm not going to buy them again. Hopefully I won't need them againClick to expand...

i hear you girls! First time i ever OPK'd last month and the forelife were shit (for me anyway). It was NEVER darker than the control-Lucky for me (or unlucky as i didnt conceive!) I used cb smiley's as well on the last day I ran out of the forelife and low and behold, a smiley. Will only use the cb smiley's from now on as I don't need to monitor intensity and wether or not i missed the egg. Don't know if you remember but I bought 20 cb smiley's for $54 off ebay from Ireland (they arrived today and are identical to our ones here). That should at least keep me going 3 cycles but hopefully I won't need them after this month:)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, it is a long wait...It's just how long it takes to get in.... That's with a referral from my GP too! imagine if you just tried to get straight in! whoa!

I'm off to bed lovely ladies!

goodnight xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Goodnight shell! X


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight shelly xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I am heading to bed now too - goodnight lovely ladies x


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight xx


----------



## Pammy31

i will test on the 23rd if no af


----------



## Rosie_PA

Love the house Angel!!! That deck does look amazing!!! Glad you got your tests back and hopefully you never get a goiter!!! 

Abby- I think FF has my o date wrong this month also, I'm going to keep using my opks and see if I get a smiley when I normally do, CD 16-18.

:wave: hi everyone else!!! Xxoo


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie_PA said:


> Love the house Angel!!! That deck does look amazing!!! Glad you got your tests back and hopefully you never get a goiter!!!
> 
> Abby- I think FF has my o date wrong this month also, I'm going to keep using my opks and see if I get a smiley when I normally do, CD 16-18.
> 
> :wave: hi everyone else!!! Xxoo

Your chart is rather mental this month lol


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisasmith said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Love the house Angel!!! That deck does look amazing!!! Glad you got your tests back and hopefully you never get a goiter!!!
> 
> Abby- I think FF has my o date wrong this month also, I'm going to keep using my opks and see if I get a smiley when I normally do, CD 16-18.
> 
> :wave: hi everyone else!!! Xxoo
> 
> Your chart is rather mental this month lolClick to expand...

I know!!!! It's crazy!


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> AFM went to docs to get my results this arvo - he is 90% sure that I have hashimoto disease - will confirm with one or two more blood tests and officially diagnose and start treatment in a month or 2. Feel free to google and check it out. Bad if untreated and if not monitored (esp during preg) but completely treatable with meds in most cases. Can stuff up fertility but my doc is confident that if it is hashimoto that I will still be as to fall when they get me on the meds and adjust my dosage so my thyroid is stable. Glad that I finally have more answers but a little annoyed that it still be 4-8 weeks before I start treatment - esp as my symptoms will get worse if it is the cause. I don't have the goiter yet thankfully! And may not get one as not everyone does but I have many of the other symptoms including increasing amounts of antibodies. Will keep you all up to date as I hear more from the doc in the coming weeks/months.
> 
> Xx

Honey my aunt has that, and she is treated and stable and in fact just fine. Have they have caught it early for you, I thought it was often not diagnosed for years. Hugs lovey, glad you are starting to get some answers. xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh, and PS if it helps, my aunt has 4 kids. All conceived before diagnosis. HUGS xo


----------



## LLPM

Shell...as far as feb sounds, it may be a good thing! You might find you'll start to relax with the feeling you're heading in the right direction...hopefully a little bub gets cozy in there Before you need the appointment!! :)


----------



## cossime

Just popping in to say a quick :hi: to everyone :hi: !!

Angel, glad you have some answers now. Hope the waiting goes really fast for you so you can commence BDing again :)

Rosie your chart is a little wiered this month! There are so many factors that contribute to varying temperatures though so it's hard to pin point what it is - Mine is extremely low this month? All around the same temps but I'm normally around 36.4-36.6 This cycle I'm hanging aroung 36.1-36.2 and I have no idea why the consistent drop? 

Lisa how's the SMEP going? I started last night; DH doesn;t know about my SMEP plan so he thought I was just getting freaky-deaky with him ;) He was like "I though we had ages more before you ovulate?" mwaahhhaaahhaaaa It made it fun thoguh which was nice (ask me next week when my crazies kick in!)

Melainey, hows the work treating you? I am hanging for some time off!!! 6 weeks and we are off to Langkawi and Penang for 3 weeks-BRING.IT.ON!

M2Q so glad you have your appointment booked (even if it is in Feb) you have a great outlook and that's definitely a positive! :hug:

2mums how is OH's nose doing? Recovering well I hope:)

LLPM I'm glad you have your answers re your little one. Nothing worse than not knowing. My one on the other hand just choses to ignore me the cheeky rugrat!

Newbie I hope you are managing to have some down-timne during your crazy work week. Have you heard anything from managment re. the letter yet?

Abby what did you decide about the forelife OPK's tests? Are you going to continue to use them?

Pammy I was stalking your chart and by gosh it's looking great! You have so much control to hold out until the 23rd to test! FX'd for you-would love to see another :BFP: on here!!

Lisafr I hope you are enjoying your holiday!

To everyone else :hugs: and "hi: !! Have a fabulous "hump" day girls xxxx


----------



## Abby27

Cossime im always super impressed how you manage to mention everyone!! 
I dont know what im going to do about OPKs, i like that they give me an idea to now start SMEP, and then i switch...but i dont actually switch...at this point i start POAS with multiple brands. I told DH about it, cause we were ordering some books off the internet (ive ordered the impatient womans guide to getting pregnant) and saw the ICs and the Digital OPK, and he was insistent i ordered the expensive ones. (then the order said it couldnt deliver to our address?????????? just the OPKS, the books are fine). Any way so for the moment i will stick with CB digital for confirmation. 
I have royally confused FF as you can see from my chart


----------



## Abby27

I normally ov between CD16-20, so the fact that i currently have EWCM, still neg OPK with digital, seems right. i think another day or two and this eggy will pop out! hopefully with some spermies to meet and greet!


----------



## Abby27

Rosie_PA said:


> Love the house Angel!!! That deck does look amazing!!! Glad you got your tests back and hopefully you never get a goiter!!!
> 
> Abby- I think FF has my o date wrong this month also, I'm going to keep using my opks and see if I get a smiley when I normally do, CD 16-18.
> 
> :wave: hi everyone else!!! Xxoo

Yes i think that might be wrong too! its just going on a formula and so to accommodate everyone's variances in one formula its bound to make some mistakes. Based on the data available then yes according to the formula it made the right decision, more data gives it more options. I guess the key would be to work out a formula based on your own data....hmmm....that sounds like a project


----------



## Lisasmith

cossime said:


> Just popping in to say a quick :hi: to everyone :hi: !!
> 
> Angel, glad you have some answers now. Hope the waiting goes really fast for you so you can commence BDing again :)
> 
> Rosie your chart is a little wiered this month! There are so many factors that contribute to varying temperatures though so it's hard to pin point what it is - Mine is extremely low this month? All around the same temps but I'm normally around 36.4-36.6 This cycle I'm hanging aroung 36.1-36.2 and I have no idea why the consistent drop?
> 
> Lisa how's the SMEP going? I started last night; DH doesn;t know about my SMEP plan so he thought I was just getting freaky-deaky with him ;) He was like "I though we had ages more before you ovulate?" mwaahhhaaahhaaaa It made it fun thoguh which was nice (ask me next week when my crazies kick in!)
> 
> Melainey, hows the work treating you? I am hanging for some time off!!! 6 weeks and we are off to Langkawi and Penang for 3 weeks-BRING.IT.ON!
> 
> M2Q so glad you have your appointment booked (even if it is in Feb) you have a great outlook and that's definitely a positive! :hug:
> 
> 2mums how is OH's nose doing? Recovering well I hope:)
> 
> LLPM I'm glad you have your answers re your little one. Nothing worse than not knowing. My one on the other hand just choses to ignore me the cheeky rugrat!
> 
> Newbie I hope you are managing to have some down-timne during your crazy work week. Have you heard anything from managment re. the letter yet?
> 
> Abby what did you decide about the forelife OPK's tests? Are you going to continue to use them?
> 
> Pammy I was stalking your chart and by gosh it's looking great! You have so much control to hold out until the 23rd to test! FX'd for you-would love to see another :BFP: on here!!
> 
> Lisafr I hope you are enjoying your holiday!
> 
> To everyone else :hugs: and "hi: !! Have a fabulous "hump" day girls xxxx

Smep is going ok. Would help if I wasn't so freaking tired


----------



## Pammy31

Hmm possibly triphasic on the cd24... I have never had that before.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning girls! Hope everyone is having a great day! X


----------



## Pammy31

Hashimoto's thyroiditis very often results in hypothyroidism with bouts of hyperthyroidism. Symptoms of Hashimoto's thyroiditis include Myxedematous psychosis, weight gain, depression, mania, sensitivity to heat and cold, paresthesia, fatigue, panic attacks, bradycardia, tachycardia, high cholesterol, reactive hypoglycemia, constipation, migraines, muscle weakness, cramps, memory loss, infertility and hair loss.
The thyroid gland may become firm, large, and lobulated in Hashimoto's thyroiditis, but changes in the thyroid can also be nonpalpable.[2] Enlargement of the thyroid is due to lymphocytic infiltration and fibrosis rather than tissue hypertrophy. Physiologically, antibodies against thyroid peroxidase (TPO) and/or thyroglobulin cause gradual destruction of follicles in the thyroid gland. Accordingly, the disease can be detected clinically by looking for these antibodies in the blood. It is also characterized by invasion of the thyroid tissue by leukocytes, mainly T-lymphocytes. It is associated with non-Hodgkin lymphoma.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Amanda the doc thinks they have caught it pretty early hence no goiter - with the right meds I should never get one - hopefully! Most people go I diagnosed for years and it is not very common in people my age - normally diagnosed in women between 45-60 and some men - but people of all ages can get it. In fact I know two other women with it both between 27-32 one with 2 little girls - conceived after diagnosis and the other is preg with her first now - also after diagnosis.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks pammy :) I have read lots about it in the last 24hrs too!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hashimotos is often misdiagnosed as CFS as it zaps all your energy guess that is why I have been so exhausted!


----------



## Pammy31

Fair enough I hope the treatment helps sweety!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Lucky you are in tune with your body to have caught it early! x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy, I would say there is no possible about it... That's defo triphasic! 

Angel, I think you picked it up cos you are so in tune with your body. I know it's bad timing with ttc, but I think it's a blessing that you are ttc or you may not be taking so much notice. I have no doubt in my mind that you will be on the mend & have your baby soon! 

Nana, missing you! 

Melainey, I saw a street called melaney st yesterday, thought of you! 

Hi everybody!!!


----------



## Melainey

GOod Morning ladies :happydance:

Hope you are all having a nice day :) I have a couple days off now haha! 

Cossime work is going good :) YOu are so lucky to be going on holodays :happydance: I would LOVE to be leaving the country in the near future haha Asia will be sooo fun for you :)

I am doing SMEP too ladies :) Hubby doesn't know the name of it I just said to him "lets have sex every second day" :haha: And he was down with that and I have been soooo tired lately too so it has been hard to enjoy it :rofl: Lets hope we all catch those eggies this month! I Just can't wait to O haha! 

:jo: Nanna how is everything in work going???

Angelface - How is the house going??? :)

Ginny, Lucy, Amanda, 2mums and Cannon - How are those little beans doing?? :hugs:

Rosie Cheeks - How is everything in the US :hugs: x

Squigleybum - How are you today :happydance:

Abby, smithy, Lisa, Pammy, Kiwi, Jayney, Maddy and anybody else I have forgotten - How are you all today xx

I am just chilling at the moment waiting for my eggs to be ready to come out and play with hubbys :sperm: hehe I have been feeling a dull ache in my womb since monday and a few twinges but because I am not using OPK's don't know haha.. Hopefully we will catch the egg this month! :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh, I also ordered books too! I got the impatient woman's guide and also the pregnancy for modern girls that someone else mentioned. Hope they come today! The impatient one is taking longer, which is annoying cos I want to read it first!


----------



## Melainey

Haha love that street :happydance:


----------



## Pammy31

:hi: Melainey!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Laineypop I'm sure this will be your month! Enjoy your days off! I am off resting today too - so needed it! Such a gorgeous day today too am chilling out in the sunroom at my in-laws soaking up the rays! 

Shell your chart is crazy this month! Ov must be just round the corner though! Hope you catch that eggy! X


----------



## number2woohoo

I'm on my way down to my folks' holiday house on the south coast. Just about there now. Busy bickering with the other half about his driving, lol.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sounds nice Amanda! Apart from the bickering! Hope the weather stays nice for you!


----------



## Pammy31

I wish I was still on Holiday!!


----------



## number2woohoo

I'm not sure where the clear blue skies went actually! We don't mind if it rains actually, we'll read and play cards and board games! We don't bicker badly - I'm just forcefully reminding him to stay under the speed limit ;)


----------



## Melainey

Bloody men and their driving :winkwink: Have a lovely holiday Amanda :) 

Thanks Angelcakes :) Hopefully you are right :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lol I am the same with Paul! I don't see the point in speeding! We live cards and board games too! Settlers of Catan is our fav :) I think we'd get on well Amanda! 

Pammy you just had a holiday! Lol! Not that I blame you - I love holidays too! We are going away for a few days on Friday straight after school. We are heading to the hunter for 3 nights and then to Nelson Bay for another 2-3 days to visit my dad.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pretty sure I am right lainey! Your chart is nuts this month too! Let's hope all these crazy charts result in a record number of bfps! Twinnies for you of course;) xx


----------



## Melainey

I am in need of a minnie break too hehe :) Maybe camping soon :happydance:

Oh I know it is crazy hey! I did drink a bit this month and had a few bouts of insomnia so that could be why :haha: My temps normally level out before O so hopefully that is what they are doing now :happydance: x


----------



## Pauls_angel

I love camping! I wish we could all meet up for a nice little camping trip somewhere! Set up our little tent city with a nice campfire and some yummy icy cold ciders :) bummer that we are spread all over the country! 

Hopefully you are right about your temps and that you ov by the end of the weekend! Hopefully all the SMEP'ing going on will work out nicely for everyone!


----------



## Melainey

THat would be awesome :) Hopefully we will all be able to meet up someday for a nice camping trip :) I have always wanted to see NSW :winkwink: hehe

Hopefully :) I am more laid back this month so hopefully the less stress will also make a difference :happydance:

Anything planned today???


----------



## LLPM

Afternoon! I went up to college this morning so the girls could hang out with liam for a bit (he doesn't get home til 10pm so they don't see him on Wednesdays otherwise!!) I walked home with them in the pram....so heavy and a 40min walk...I'll feel it tomorrow! 

DH and I were supposed to going to a wedding ths weekend, liam is best man. But we've decided I should stay home with the girls, it's not fair to leave them when they're still sick and not fair on the people we were going to leave them with! I'm a bit relieved to be honest, the idea of spending a whole weekend away while liam is distracted with best man duties etc isn't that appealing! just wish these coughs & colds would do one now...so sick of being stuck inside! 

Angel...so glad for a diagnosis! Praying it's treated easily with meds! I'll have a browse online...pammys post made it sound not too pleasant! I'm guessing you don't get all the symptoms?! Xx


----------



## Pammy31

I am so bored I have a list of our debts and I am following up repayment dates and when contracts expire. Fun fun fun!!


----------



## Melainey

Oh Lucy there poor little bubbys I hope that they get better very soon ... And also glad that it wasn't behavioural issues with young poppy :hugs: xx


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> Oh Lucy there poor little bubbys I hope that they get better very soon ... And also glad that it wasn't behavioural issues with young poppy :hugs: xx

Thanks! I really hope they're better soon too! It's not fun when they're grumpy & snotty!


----------



## Melainey

Oh I can only imagine :cry: :hugs: How are you feeling?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucy sorry to hear that the girls are not well! I don't have all the symptoms but will apparently develop more of them if not medicated so glad the doc has figured it out early!

Lainey you're welcome in NSW anytime!

No real plans for me today - just resting :) I will make some cupcakes later on for a friends birthday at work tomorrow but that is pretty much it!


----------



## ginny83

Shell - that sounds like you've got a great back up plan just in case your not knocked up by then! (I bet you will be though!)

Angel - that's great that you'll be monitored so closely when ttc! At least you'll know exactly what's happening :)

Melainey - hopefully that eggy pops soon :)

LLPM - hope the girls feel better soon. I've had a bad run with illnesses too lately, hoping as the weather gets better so will we!

Hi to everyone else I've missed x hope you're all well x

Had my 12 week scan today and everything is looking great! I'm actually starting to get excited now!!

I also told my 3 closest girlfriends today too. I've been wanting to tell them for ages, but I know the miscarriage last time was hard on them too so just wanted to wait until I felt less worried about the pregnancy before telling them.


----------



## Abby27

Really glad that it got diagnosed and is treatable Angel! that is some good news! A Friend of mine has been sick for 10 years and she got her diagnoses back....Lyme disease! (but 10 years of being told it was in her head). 

Ive got today (and the rest of this week) off, and today i finished a project i started ages ago ....a coffee table i built from discarded wood! those on FB check it out. 

Amanda: I love a good road trip! i think men are hard wired to go too fast! have fun!

Lainey: I hope we both pop eggs soon so we can TWW and BFP together! xo

Lucy i hope you all feel better soon! but glad that you can just chill this weekend! nothing worse than having to go and pretend to have fun when you are sick etc.

Ginny: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

Hi everyone else xo


----------



## Melainey

Yay for cupcakes angel :) I love a good cupcake :winkwink: (normally when I give them hahaha) sorry kid humour hehe

Ginny YAY for the scan :) that us excellent news xx 

Abby that would be awesome hehe let's start talking to our eggies :happydance: 

X


----------



## Halliwell

Hi Everyone!

My names Alyce Im from Tasmania!! trying to conceive my first and get through this TWW!! Im only 3 days past ovulation and my periods due on the 30th but I just want to test now!! I have been feeling really nauseous today and yesterday and had some dull cramping early hours this morning.. they werent achey more annoying kind of thing.. and a steady flow of discharge since yesterday too.. I dont want to get my hopes up and I know from the first time I was pregnant before I sadly miscarried around 8 weeks I had really bad nausea so I am hoping that its a good sign!!

Any tips on keeping busy? Ive started taking up painting and I work at a vet clinic twice a week for a few hours but its not enough to distract me :/ 

I would love to make friends with you girls as you sound like an absolute lovely bunch and Id love to hear your stories too!! 

:)


----------



## Melainey

Hello halliwell :)

Welcome to our little group you will love it here :) this thread well take up a lot of your free time hehe.. I'm sure that squiggles will give you Run down when she gets here :)


----------



## Halliwell

Id love nothing more then for this thread to take up my time :) 
I was enjoying a nice afternoon in the sunshine until it started raining, but theres nothing like a good old chat to keep you smiling :) 

How are you?


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Alyce, welcome to our group. Others will post the l--oong list of rules, but the basic one to remember is "TMI is never TMI". We want to know all the gory details of everything TTC.

Ginny soooo happy the scan went well. How did your girlfriends react? I bet they are stoked for you.

LLPM don't let the SNOT get you down. Poor bubbas! Hope they feel better soon and don't share with Mum & Dad!

Angel thank goodness they picked up your illness and it is totally treatable. 

Everyone else have a great day :flower:


----------



## Pammy31

Hello :hi: Halliwell. welcome... I spend most of my time on the forum at work (woops)

Ginny so very very happy for you!!


----------



## Halliwell

Thanks :)
haha well im glad TMI is never TMI!! I think when people give the gory details it helps you relate better! definitely does for me :) 

Just oput of curiousity does anyone or has anyone seen the tv show Offspring? I cant stop watching it of late as I just downloaded it. Doesnt help me much on distracting me from the TWW but I love how its just a really good aussie drama, that and it was set in my old area before I moved to Tassie :) Anyone else got a tv show they really like these days?


----------



## Melainey

I'm great thank you Alyce :) haven't watched that programme at the moment I'm back with my murder obsession haha (I'm not crazy just want to be a forensic scientist hehe) sooooooo just watching heaps of true crime on the crime channel :happydance:


----------



## Halliwell

Oh I love those shows, cant say I've watched any for a while as we havent had a tv since we moved up until now. I used to read alot of true crime books though, they are fascinating haha 
Myth busters is always good too, even though its not really related with crime


----------



## Maddy40

I try not to watch anything with babies in it! 

At the GPs today she said the specialist is likely to refer us for IVF because of my age - even though my bloodwork indicates that I ovulate and have good hormone levels. More discussion to be had with DH. We had decided we would do everything except IVF, it just feels so artificial... And having just bought a house, where the heck would we find the $$$? 1 week and 2 days until we go on holidays, 1 week and 5 days until we see DH!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ginny so glad to hear your bubba is growing nicely! Praise God! Will continue us to pray that all goes just as smoothly for the next 6 months and that all the illness in your house disappears quickly! Must have been so lovely to tell your friends - I bet they were so stoked and excited for you and your DH! Xx

Hi Abs - coffee table looks awesome! My hubby is a cabinet maker so I've developed an eye for quality furniture - good job! What timber is it?

Welcome Halliwell! You'll love our little group!

Maddy yay for seeing DH soon! Will it line up with ov? Hopefully you will catch that eggy this month and not need to go down the ivf route!

Cakes turned out nicely - not the sort you like to give Lainey! Hehe


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> Yay for cupcakes angel :) I love a good cupcake :winkwink: (normally when I give them hahaha) sorry kid humour hehe
> 
> Ginny YAY for the scan :) that us excellent news xx
> 
> Abby that would be awesome hehe let's start talking to our eggies :happydance:
> 
> X

The three of us will O together :D


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hey everyone!
angel- glad they have an answer for you, and so glad its treatable and shouldnt interfere with ttc!! I know the wait to get back must be dreadful, but when you get the ok, should happen quickly as your body will be more ready than its been!
lucy- sorry to hear you wont be going away, but i understand your reasons completely, the girls will appreciate having their mum with them whilst not feeling well! 
Ginny- so freaking excited for you!!! loved the picture!! xx
halli- welcome! 
and crapbag, im going to blame baby brain, i read everything, tried to keep everything i wanted to comment on in my head and its all completely just flew out. 
amanda, melainey, rosie, cossi, lisa, and lisa, and kiwi, and shell, and :jo: and anyone else!! you know im thinking about ya, im just mental, and not in a good way!!! :haha: 
been super busy today and will be until sunday i think, but hopefully that means a good nights sleep!!


----------



## Maddy40

Hay Angel...we will get to DH on CD10, so def some rumpy-pumpy will have to be achieved. Trouble is that our holiday house is one-room and teen daughter will be there too..have to think about it!


----------



## Abby27

Smithy that sounds like a plan! c'mon little eggies, out you pop! 

Welcome Halliwell! 

im feeling a bit glum this afternoon :( i think may be its the TTC doubt. you ever get that? like it will never happen so you get a little glum?
any way i will try and chipper up! ive put on some golden girls!

Angel im glad you liked the table. its my first and only woodwork adventure. not sure what the wood is, i found it years ago, these big planks that were being thrown out. So a friend that i taught to crochet taught me how to work with wood!


----------



## Abby27

Maddy you might have to go on some late night romantic walks! te he!


----------



## Maddy40

Abby I feel down and 'it's never going to happen' all the time. It's all just sooo darn depressing sometimes. How long will you try before seeing a specialist?


----------



## Abby27

Well my doctor said to see her after 6 months, this is month 5. I should mention that were were not preventing for a year or so, then stopped so i wouldnt be duffered for our wedding, then once we got married i started temping, OPKing, and taking vitex. before this year had a cycle out of whack, now at least its getting back to normal. I got really sick earlier this year and the doctor felt that it was part of the reason it hadnt happened thus far....but im better now, and so she gave the thumbs up. said to come back in six months or when i need a preg confirmed. I know that 5 months isnt that long in the scheme of things...my sister tried for two years! no reason it didnt happen it just took two years! for both her kids!
any way so if it doesnt wrk this month i might go back and have a chat to the doctor. may be get SA done.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Maddy and Abby I think we all get that way - just not as easy as you think it will be - so much of my sex Ed both from home and school growing up was about preventing it cos it can happen easily - am thinking that we were all brainwashed a little and less prepared for reality than we should have been!

Maddy perhaps sending DD to a nice movie or encouraging her to take long walks or to head to a park with a good book will be in order to give you some 'alone time' with DH! Hope it all works out and that this is your month!!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I agree with you ladies!I get that feeling all the time! but this month I am feeling a little more relaxed for some reason :) let's hope that's a good thing :) xx


----------



## Abby27

i think i get ovulation blues/bitchy. like PMS but ovulation. is that even a thing? it just seems that the two times i get myself in "the bad place" are just before Ov and just before AF. I guess cause they are milestones in the whole TTC process.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Your turn will be soon hun! Hopefully this month x


----------



## ginny83

Pauls_angel said:


> Maddy and Abby I think we all get that way - just not as easy as you think it will be - so much of my sex Ed both from home and school growing up was about preventing it cos it can happen easily - am thinking that we were all brainwashed a little and less prepared for reality than we should have been!
> 
> Maddy perhaps sending DD to a nice movie or encouraging her to take long walks or to head to a park with a good book will be in order to give you some 'alone time' with DH! Hope it all works out and that this is your month!!


Angel - I so agree with you about people needing to be educated about fertility earlier. Far enough not to tell teenagers that for some people it isn't always an easy road to falling pregnant, but I think that once you turn maybe 20 or something you should be told how fertility does decrease with age or it can take up to a year to fall pregant and that's completely normal. 

Not saying this should force people in ttc earlier, but more just about educating people in knowing how our bodies work so we have more options.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Agreed Ginny :) I know I had no idea until recently just how hard it is for so many - I really thought it was only the minority who found it hard!


----------



## LLPM

I agree Ginny...it's not always that simple (we're all testament to that!) 
Obviously people are waiting longer to have kids for their own personal reasons, wanting financial security, bigger house, women don't seem to like the idea of being a 'stay at home mum' anymore, not feeling ready, not having a partner (i get this is huge and unavoidable for many!!) etc but even despite the knowing that fertility decreases with age people are still waiting...would like to hear some of your opinions?! 
We planned poppy when I was only 20, I was mortified when peoples comments were along the lines of "oops, accident baby??" or "why do you want a baby now, live your life and enjoy being young!" as if we couldn't possibly have planned it - that would be irresponsible! But the reality is prime fertility is between 19-24, why would I wait til I was older than that to start trying...it just didn't make sense to me when I added it up! I think the info out there is really misleading...suggesting that once you're over 35, ferility drops dramatically (i agree it does for sure...evidence is out there to back it up!)but often articles fail to state that fertility starts to decline at 27! 
I totally understand you all have your reasons for starting to TTC when you did...but interested to know what made you start TTC at the time you did? :)


----------



## Abby27

For me i wouldve loved to have started when i was younger...but i just didnt have a partner! tragically single for many many many years, and actually I would be very depressed about it...worried it would never happen (huh sound familiar!).

So my DH is really the first committed relationship that ive ever had....had the odd boyfriend that would last about a month... may be once every two years! So when we started our relationship there was an adjustment period to being a couple....i was on my own so long. But it wasnt too long before we ditched BC to just see what happened. 

i wish i had started being more serious about TTC back when we ditched BC. I made sure i took folate and iodine etc, but i didnt chart or anything. any way, what can you do! 


(Id also LOVE to be a stay home mum!)


----------



## LLPM

Abby27 said:


> For me i wouldve loved to have started when i was younger...but i just didnt have a partner! tragically single for many many many years, and actually I would be very depressed about it...worried it would never happen (huh sound familiar!).
> 
> So my DH is really the first committed relationship that ive ever had....had the odd boyfriend that would last about a month... may be once every two years! So when we started our relationship there was an adjustment period to being a couple....i was on my own so long. But it wasnt too long before we ditched BC to just see what happened.
> 
> 
> (Id also LOVE to be a stay home mum!)

I'm so glad your DH came along for you! I have so many lovely single girl friends who would love kids! So I can totally see where you're coming from! My sisters hubby is 11years older than her and he's a bit the same...getting married was a huge change for him, and has taken a lot of adjustment after being single for many years, so they're the same they. Just aren't at that point to want kids yet! (I mean they really want them but know they need to be a couple for a bit longer first!)


----------



## Maddy40

Abby27 said:


> i think i get ovulation blues/bitchy. like PMS but ovulation. is that even a thing? it just seems that the two times i get myself in "the bad place" are just before Ov and just before AF. I guess cause they are milestones in the whole TTC process.

OMG me TOO! I never have PMS but I get so sh*tty in my 2 days of O!


----------



## Abby27

I actually met him when i was 20! then we parted and met again 10 years later! bugger huh!
but im glad i waited. i have friends who married people because they felt pressure etc and they have kids now, but are getting divorced and such. which is sad. 
My DH is a sweetie, kind, shy, funny, would move the earth if he thought it would make me happy! and hey i never thought that i would be so lucky to have a great hubby! (or even get married, or even have a boyfriend that wasnt a *******) so may be i should stop my baby stressing too!


----------



## Abby27

Maddy it must be a thing! POS!
Pre Ovulation Stress


----------



## Pauls_angel

We waited at first because we wanted time together first. We were almost 24 when we hot married I then went to uni full time ten months later - for the 4 years of my degree I was working part time and studying full time and paul was working 2 jobs. We felt we hadn't really had much time together just us as a result. I was keen to ttc about 6 months after finishing uni but paul wasn't quite ready. 2 years after that (earlier this year) he said he was ready to ttc - we ntnp for a month ans then decided to seriously ttc - that lasted nearly 4 cycles when I was told to stop ttc by my doc. A month and half later here we are!


----------



## Maddy40

LLPM said:


> I totally understand you all have your reasons for starting to TTC when you did...but interested to know what made you start TTC at the time you did? :)

I never had a maternal (as in "wanting to give birth") bone in my body until a few months ago. I went through life as a single adoptive mum with a great job and really didn't think much about it. I didn't even meet DH until I was 37 so I guess I may have just pushed all the feelings down - but I honestly don't recall EVER wanting to do the biological-child thing.

12 months after we married I had to have gyno surgery and since that time we'd been NTNP but really didn't expect anything to happen, given my age. Early in 2012 we had a natural BFP which went to 11wks. I think that must have kick-started my hormones and here I am at 41yo trying to conceive.

I think I posted elsewhere today that I AM that cartoon- the one that says "OMG I forgot to have children". Yup, that's me! :cry:


----------



## Newbie32

Ladies I am so behind!!! I've got pages to read and need to catch up but am just frantic from place to place!!!

Hopefully I'll have some time on Friday xxx

I miss you all heaps girls...my temps are spaz because I'm not sleeping well, no early egg drop yet!! Fingers crossed I keep myself stressed out enough to delay!

Much love, I'll try to get on and read soon! Xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lucy- valid points and good question. I was in a committed relationship from 17-21, engaged (he was a he, haha) We wanted a family, married the whole nine. I m/c at 5 months in 2003, our relationship didn't survive much longer after that, for multiple reasons, and that was one of the best things that ever happened to me- the break up, not mc. Then went dating crazy for a few years. Then I was with another guy, (a really good friend to me these days, who is married now with a 3 month old) on and off for two years but it never worked out, I always knew he would be a wonderful father and that was where my attraction laid for him. Then i took a few years out, single, trying to figure me out, and found a lot of answers. I always always knew i was going to be a mum, just happened much later than planned. When I met OH we both knew we wanted kids immediately, but due to the fact that we're not too crazy insane - we were in a new, international relationship, we wanted to get my status in the country settled so nothing happened and time between us so we were stable before ttc. So that puts me at 29 nearly 30 with our first. Ideally I would have been much younger, but wasn't with the right partner. Same goes for most of my friends, we all planned to be married/kids by 24/25, but we're 29/30 and two of us are pregnant, one is married, and the others still have another year or two before they ttc, waiting for the rings, etc, we just didnt find the right partners in the time frame, Cant rush these important things :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everyone!

Welcome Alyce (is this pronounced aleese or alice....im assuming the first as that's such a ridiculous way for me to try to spell it & makes me think yours looks so right in comparison...lol just wanted to check who we're talking to)

Ground rules are basically
-TMI TMI TMI - as Maddy said - if we have 100 rules, TMI is about 98 of them! 
- bitch badge - if you don't have one, find one! we are lovely...really...but we also love a good bitch! 
- you must stay around after you get your BFP - we have a few floating about at the moment, and we love hearing their pregnancy stories as much as everyone elses TMI stories about CM, periods & ovulating!
- crazy - we all have a little (a lot) crazy in us, so don't be afraid to show yours!

you will fit in great, I can see already! jumping straight in there with questions about TV shows...it's kinda what we're more about on here... day-to-day stuff, we're just friends, so add in as much TTC as you like, but we pretty much just chitty chat!

FYI - 1st page has all out real names etc on it, so if you get confused about who anyone is, just check there!




I have had a weird afternoon....and now I'm having a big depression session. It probably won't sound as bad as you don't know the whole story, but today I got a call from DH's ex (mum of his son), had to go pick him up (lots of drama that I won't go in to cos it's irrelevant) and she told me that shes pregnant....7 weeks... I only said to DH not even 2 weeks ago that i would be so devastated if she was pregnant. maybe i subconsciously knew...

anyway, I am just gutted. she made it so hard for us to be in his life, cut us out completely! he wasn't even able to come to our home until the beginning of this year and he's just turned 3.... I just hate that she can have these children so easily & all I want to do is bring a little baby into a loving home. 

anyway, sorry to be a negative nancy, just needed a bit of a vent. I'm gonna go sulk into my pillow till I fall asleep I think!

hope you're all well!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum2Q- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry love!!! Don't let her get to you too much, although I know it's hard. Be grateful that you do have your DH, and your DSS, and know that soon you two will create a gorgeous little bubba together, that will be brought up in a healthy, loving, happy home with two parents and a big brother that will love the hell out of it, and make sure its the most loved little creature ever!!! Don't stress yourself out of an egg :) And we all know your bubba will be much more cute than hers! I meant to say earlier, that I actually think its a great thing and will be quite helpful to have that appointment in Feb, bc you wont be stressing knowing you have that next step planned and i'll put my money on you falling preggos before Feb!!!! And don't worry karma will come for the ex, be glad its not you being the ugly person!! :hugs: feel better doll!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

thanks Amber! I think I just need one bad day, when it was all happening, it was fine, it was just sitting here alone, it got to me, I'm making a conscious effort to stay out of that bad place and getting too caught up in the 'why' of it all...just upsetting - although not shocking....I've been expecting it for a long time... 

I forgot to say Hi Nana! 

and happy holidays Amanda!

and 2 mums, how is OH's nose? 

and lucy - im with you, you'll have a better weekend staying at home!

and ginny...you asked something or said something...lol I will have to read back throuugh!

Angel, time can't fly quick enough! I hope youre back in the TTC game soon! Maybe this time will teach you a bit of patience!

everyone else...I forgot, sorry! I just have a bit of a scatter brain today! love you all though!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oh yes...it was angel & Ginny - I totally agree about teaching that getting duffered isn't easy! Maybe they should make it part of your full drivers licence test! good age. It costs an arm & a leg, so may as well have a good cause for all the revenue raising! lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lol thanks for asking, I think multiple people have, sorry, I been scatter brained too. OH's nose is good, wasn't a full on break in the end, she was lucky she hit it straight on and not from the side, so she had a few days of bruising and swelling and two black eyes, and a terrible headache and facial pain! But back to normal now, we've had a good laugh about it! 

And I think you asked about my scan, its not a 'normal/scheduled' scan. Its a follow up to the spotting and last scan. Dr said everything should be ok, but there was a 20% chance of it not being ok, so he wanted us back in 10 days, which is Friday, I should be at 11 weeks. Next for us is, I have a blood panal next week, then the following week (about 13wks) is the nuchal (sp?) thickness scan, which apparently can take a long time, what I was told was, it was to measure the neck thickness which can determine down syndrome (80-90% of the time) and I'm not sure what else they do, but its at an imaging place not obgyn and its a process bc the bub has to be in just the right position, I'm told it could take hours, ugh! But i'll do whatever the DR says!!


----------



## Lisasmith

That scan is usually fast 2mums, ive never heard of it taking hours :)


----------



## Lisasmith

My story - I had a rough childhood, I had been raising my baby brother from a very young age, I gave up school to work and provide a safe and happy home for him. I got all my wild and crazies out by the time I was 17. 

I started ttc with my ex when I was 19, I always wanted to be a mum. We ttc for 12 months with no results (it's like my body was against having a child with an absolute asshole). 
We broke up and I met my now darling partner of 9 years. 

When we had been together for 8 weeks I found out I was pregnant with fraternal twins (one stopped developing at 8-9 weeks). At the tender age of 21 I had Joshua. When josh was 12 months old we said lets start trying soon... One month later I was deathly ill with a chest infection and before I started taking the antibiotics I had an overwhelming urge to pee on a stick.. 2 pink lines and Sophia was on her way!
Brendan happened pretty much the same way! 


This is our first time actively ttc and I'm worried it could take some time. I don't feel great about it happening this month.


----------



## cossime

Hi girls and good morning! Welcome Alice:hi: ! I'm fairly new here (although with the amount of time I'm on here you would never know!) and these girls are lovely-very warm and funny!!

I'm still learning everyones name so I will refer to your usernames for the time being (sorry!)-M2Q, I'm so sorry that this has happened :hugs: We have to trust that it will happen for each and every one of us when the time is right. Hope you feel better today xxx

Afm, I agree also with you girls about the teaching of the infertility aspect of reproduction as well as the contraception side of things. I spent 4 years completing my PhD in female fertility and I had it drilled into me about the stats of infertility affecting women as we age. Low and behold, I conceived 1st cycle with DS whilst in my PhD at age 26 to which my supervisor responded to the news with "At least you have learned something!" I guess knowing all the "science" behind things doesn't necessarily mean it's any easier. I think I got way too crazy (I know that's not allowed to be mentioned on here!) last cycle in making it happen the first time we ttc which resulted in it not happening. One of the biggest environmental contributors to infertility = STRESS! I feel better about things this month and in general as I have accepted it will happen when it happens. Hopefully it will happen sooner rather than later for those of us waiting for our bfp's! In hind dite, I wish we went in for the 2nd earlier now (I will never tell my DH this though as he's been busting my chops for the next one since DS was 6 months old!) but I had just completed 10 years of uni and finally started my career in what I love-medical research. So that plus needing to work 12 months before maternity entiltlements would be awarded brought us to where I am now...ttc #2 with an almost 3 year old and working full-time. Gosh I can't wait to be able to go on some maternity leave!!!

Hope it's a positive day for us all and that the girls 'baking their little buns' have an extra fabulous day xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey 2 mums, did you come any closer to a decision about your Aunty? How us she? Xx


----------



## Pammy31

Good morning Ladies... I am so tired this morning. How is everyone? my temp has dropped again a little.... I don't feel duffered this month but I also don't feel out? DH and I were stressing about bills etc and low and behold unexpected money came in our account and we feel less stressed... yay. I have a niggling feeling when DH says I hope your not UTD it makes me a little uneasy... I don't know if he is joking or not... ohh well we will see.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hey 2 mums, did you come any closer to a decision about your Aunty? How us she? Xx

shell, i've 98% made a decision, I shall stay put til the original flight Dec 5th. My mum is flying down from washington state to San Fran next week, she's going to see my aunt, but will be lucky enough to be there for her grandsons 4th birthday, and watch the other one, 5, play his soccer game, lucky lady! But she will see if we can skype with my Aunt when she is there but if nothing else I'll be able to call and talk to her. The good news is she was moved out of ICU yesterday, and still no infections. DRs are trying to put together a new chemo for her and just waiting/hoping til she is strong enough to have a go. She has found some fight and the will to live which is very positive, as she lost it a few months back. I'm hoping to give her the good news next week and spur her on a little more. :flower:There is still no guarantee she'll make it til Christmas, but on the other hand she's doing good so we're all remaining hopeful and positive whilst staying realistic. No news is good news at this point bc she can turn for the worse and go down hill immediately. Thanks for asking though :) I appreciate all the support in her, for everything so lucky for us that Angel started this wonderful thread!!! we're awesome! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lisasmith

So glad she is doing better :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Welcome Alyce! These ladies are like family and I just know you will love us and fit right in :flower:

Amber- glad OHs nose is on the mend and lots of positive thoughts for your Aunt!! Xoxo

Ginny- that is one gorgeous bean!!!!

:jo: hope travels are treating you well! Miss you on here!

Lucy- hope girls feel better soon!

:flasher: :wave: how are you today??

Maddy, Abby, Number2, Angel, Pammy, Lisa, Lisa((smithy), kiwi, Cossi, and anyone I forgot, :wave: hope you are all having a great day!!!! 

AFM, I know my POS (piece of shit chart, not to be confused with my pre o syndrome, I have both....hehe) says I ovulated already, I have not....I use the digital OPKs. Seriously...FF likes messing with my mind. I am due to get a positive opk tomorrow, and Fx'd I do because DH will be back from his work trip and I'd really like to catch that eggy!!!!:happydance:


----------



## cossime

Rosie_PA said:


> AFM, I know my POS (piece of shit chart, not to be confused with my pre o syndrome, I have both....hehe) says I ovulated already, I have not....I use the digital OPKs. Seriously...FF likes messing with my mind. I am due to get a positive opk tomorrow, and Fx'd I do because DH will be back from his work trip and I'd really like to catch that eggy!!!!:happydance:

Hope you CATCH THAT EGG (or who knows, it could be egg'S!!) Rosie! I still have about 5 more days for my egg-feel kind of bad 'wasting' these cb digital's atm BUT I vowed to myself I would follow the SMEP so I have to suck it up and POS and look at the empty circle for another 5 more days:wacko: 
Happy :sex: tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## Abby27

Rosie: i feel like FF is mocking me to! I usually get a big temp drop before O, so i had that this morning
i hope i pop my eggy soon! Just had a little afternoon delight with DH so his troops are there at the boarder!


----------



## Pammy31

attention troops we are going in!! lol


----------



## Melainey

Hello Ladies :)

Have read everything but have also forgotten most :rofl: Sorry ladies hehe I will comment on what I can remember as I actually read most of it this morning before work :haha: 

I think we were talking about our situations and how we came to wanting babies? 

I have always wanted babies since like FOREVER... But obviously I never met the right guy .. And along came Daniel.. :happydance: We were only together a very short time when we had a "i think I may be pregnant" moment but it turned out to be negative.. When we were out drinking the night we found out it was negative we both said to each other that we were sad that it was negative.. Decided from that night on that we were going to try for babes :) Some people think we moved too fast with our relationship cause we got married after 8 months of meeting (we lived together from the first week of meeting ) but we both just knew that we were meant to be together :hugs: SO that's our story :) We are two very in love people who want to share our love for each other with a few more additions to the family hehe :happydance: 

2mums - I am very happy that your aunt is a little better and I really hope that she makes it 'till christmas so you can see her.. Also I am sure that she is going to be delighted with your news :) xx

Shelly - You poor thing :hugs: That is horrible .. I hope that you are ok xx :hugs:

Ginny - LOVING Your bean :) Very cute :happydance:

:jo: Nanna we miss you x

Rosie cheeks - I'm great thank you :) A bit knackered after work haha Those 3 months of not working made me very lazy haha and now I am trying my best to get out of it and I think it is working hehe :) x How are you???

Cossime - Go get that eggy :) I hope that my eggy comes out to play soon too hehe :hugs:

Abby - Hopefully you O when you think you will :) Just keep :sex: incase you didn't O when FF said :) :hugs: 

:hi: Angel, Smithy, Pammy, Maddy, Jayney, Lisa, Amanda, Cannon, and anybody else I have forgotten Much love to you :happydance: xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

rosie!!! exciting, enjoy your :sex::sex::sex::sex: catch that eggy, don't forget to sing/talk to the egg and sperm!!! ;)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hey Girls :hi:

Sorry I have been MIA the last few days but I have been reading everyone's posts and keeping up-to-date with the news. I didn't even temp this morning as I was anxious about the alarm having to go off early so I was awake nearly every hour.
I see we have a couple of new girls on here! HI GIRLS!! And welcome to this site. I am sure you will fit in perfectly and make some great friends on here. And Mum2Q is right - there is no such thing as TMI - the more info the better!

I am a little down today. I just dropped my friend off at the airport and she is on her way back home to OZ (via Thailand for a few days). I really had an amazing time with her the past 2.5wks and I am really going to miss her. She was a bit of home so today I am homesick, sad, not looking forward to going to work soon and a little apprehensive. I have been reading your bits about age/conceiving etc and not sure what is going on with me at the moment. I am 10cd today so I should be getting my OPK smiley face in the next day or two so apprehensive about that. I know STRESS is a big factor to infertility but this month I am in stress overdrive! This is my last month before fertility treatment so I am putting all my effort into this (i know I should relax a little but I jsut cant - any advice on how to relax PLEASE TELL ME). I have downloaded all these relaxation cds to try and get me stressfree but not sure that they are working. I think last month being 3 days late and having great temps really knocked me when AF showed up. Looking at random babies is making me cry, people nursing random babies are making me cry, seeing DHs sisters with their kids pisses me off and makes me cry. I just can't stop. Maybe you girls are onto something with Ovulation PMS cause that is definately me at the moment. :cry:

But enough of my rant. Hope you girls are all well. Those who are away enjoy your little break, those you are BFP hope all is going well with you and your little beans are sticking there nicely, those on Ovulation day go BD now and catch those eggs, those on the TWW fingers crossed for you all and those who I have missed - HI and to everyone have a brilliant day. I was up at 4.30am this morning and working until 7pm tonight so I'd say I will hit a wall about 2pm :)


----------



## Pammy31

good afternoon kiwi.... i have a hell of alot of symptoms atm... did any of you ladies get thick stretchy yellow cm just before BFP


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Amber, so glad she's doing better! fingers crossed you are able to see her at christmas!

Kiwi - so sorry that you're feeling bad today. :( poor thing! You know, I have read heaps of things about people saying that everyone always says not to stress, and that they disagree cos they were so stressed and trying everything and it happened for them! I say stress away if it's what you wanna do this month! I would be the same, give it one last ditch effort! I believe your body will concieve when it wants to. Obviously its ideal not to stress, but plenty of people have conceived when they are under a lot of pressure from various things! I have a feeling for you this month!

In fact, I think everyone is going to have a killer month! I think AT LEAST 5 this month!

Pammy, can't help with the CM - sorry! re not knowing if your hubby is joking or not about not being duffered, why don't you just ask him? From what you've said, it sounds like he doesn't want a baby right now, but that's purely based on what you've said. It's different when you're the one having the conversations & know what context it's all in....if that makes sense? Just ask...communication is key!

hi everyone!!


----------



## Pammy31

i think he will be fine... i know my limits with the baby talk with him. i talk as much as i can with him.


----------



## Abby27

Pammy ive read on other forums that big clumps of yellow CM is a good duffered sign! 

Kiwi: ive been going through a rough time too, hoping that i would ovulate during my holiday so we could have stress free BDing, and now im stressing out cause im fairly certain i havent yet, and FF has me confused, and now DH is feeling sick...so im going to have to bust some serious move to get more BDing...but what is the point if no smiley face! Three women today on FB announced they were preggers! and i cried! so...yes the stress! I completely understand and right there with you!
ive been trying to break it down into bits i can manage, may be that will help you to?

At this point all you can really do is have sex and hope for the best! the rest is out of our hands. Ultimately, we can take all the tests, and take our temp, but it really comes down to having well timed sex and fate. if we break it down to that then its easier to focus on right now. Go make love to your DH!
Fertility treatment isnt so bad... i have sisters, aunts and cousins all with houses filled with babies from fertility treatment! so enjoy the BDing with your DH, talk to your baby, tell Ethan you cant wait to love him and give him life so he can live it
I truely believe you will get your BFP soon enough, but right now focus on some love making! 
(we also arent so old...those ladies who announced on FB they were duffered were older than both of us....so dont stress about that)
I wish i could help more! You might have some post holiday blues mixed in with some Pre Ovulation Stress! 
hugs to you hun!


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: for all you beautiful girls


----------



## Melainey

Kiwi - I think Abby and Squigleypants said it beautifuly :hugs: I hope that you feel better soon x


----------



## cossime

You girls are so sweet and so great with your words. Kiwi I'm sending you and all the other lovelies lots and lots of cyber :hugs: xox


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Ah thank you so much girls for all of your beautiful words and yep they made me cry :cry: but happy lovely tears not stressed out frustrated tears. 
It is just so great to have people on here to help you out of your difficult times. I know there are people worse off then me and I know even some of you girls are dealing with your own personal troubles but I appreciate all the :hugs: thank you. 
But Abby your right. Tonight is the first night in over 2wk DH and myself are alone so quality time will be spent with him. And I know there is nothing wrong with fert treatment, I am just being silly. 

THANKS AGAIN LADIES :flower:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Well girls, 

I know my second line isn't quite as dark as the first but it is clear enough so going to take it as a OPK positive :) I have no smiley face digital ones left so quickly grabbed a normal packet, its been ages since I have used these but going to go with a yes! 
(hope the picture attached now LOL). 

So look out DH tonight is your lucky night LOL. Now to get through the next 6hrs of work :( 
At least there is a nice smile on my face and no tears now!!!


----------



## Pammy31

i caved... i used a frer... BFN.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

fx for that eggy Kiwi!! 
:dust::sex::sex::sex: :dust:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies sorry I haven't had much of a chance to jump I today and am super tired now - but i have caught up and am sending big hugs out to you all! Great to see you back online kiwi, and amber I'm so glad to hear your aunt is a little better - still praying for her lots! Last day of term tomorrow then 2 weeks off - looking fwd to having more time to chat! Bedtime now though - night x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pammy- it's still early, you still have hope! Fx'd!

Angel- enjoy your time off! Xx

Story to share that had me in tears at work....

Lady at work today came in for cough and cold symptoms and happened to notice in her chart her last period was "2-3 months ago" so I asked if she was pregnant. She said no, she is on birth control, but has irregular cycles. So after the exam I said that I wanted to give her antibiotics but I really should make sure you aren't UTD. She agreed to POAS and of course, BFP. When I went in to tell her she burst into tears, absolutely devastated! It took everything I had to hold it together. I just have such a hard time dealing with how many people can get pregnant when they are actively preventing it and we can't when that's all we want! Ugh, very rough day....:cry:


----------



## Pammy31

that sucks


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Ah Rosie mega :hugs: coming Ur way. It is so hard. I get it in my job to. I have one girl who is 22 yr is pregnant with 3rd child to another different father having a third girl and admitted to keep going till she gets a boy! How unfair is that. Didn't graduate school, living on welfare, no contact with the dads but can get pregnant just by thinking about it. Hugs to u


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, it's bullshit that that can happen. so sorry rosie! hope you are ok! that would have been such a tough day at work! when something liek that comes up, it's hard to take an objective view to the case. 

Kiwi - that's nuts! I just turned 23 & while ive always wanted childern, coudn't imagine having more than 1 at this stage of my life, given that I have only been with DH 3 years. it's always the dedbeats that can get knocked up!

I believe you need a licence to breed. you need one for any other bloody thing, but you can have kids at the drop of a hat

pammy - sorry for bfn :(


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, Rosie :( that's awful. I had 2 kids at 23 but they were very much wanted. It makes me incredibly sad that people who don't want babies can get duffed so easily


----------



## Maddy40

Morning ladies!

2Mums, hope your aunt has a little rally when she hears the news. Sounds like you have a really close family.

Rosie, Piece of Sh*t chart - love it! FF moved my crosshairs today when I put in CD28 temps. WTF!

Lainey, are you feeling a bit less frustrated now you have a little bit of work? Must be great to have your own pocketmoney and to get out and meet some new people. Good on you!

Angel, hope you woke up refreshed. I have a medical condition that, if not medicated properly, means I wake up feeling just as tired which is awful. 

Pam, sorry you got a BFN and your temps are down, but it ain't over till the red lady shows. Hope DH was just joking with his comment...what would have have done if you'd turned around and showed him a BFP?

Kiwi, sorry ur a bit down today. I have lived overseas for several stints totalling 12 of the past 19 years - I know well that bereft feeling when visitors leave. Tomorrow will be CD1 for me - our last cycle before the Fertility Specialist. I kind of feel relieved and looking forward to "maybe" some answers.

Abby, Sex and Fate. Sounds like the name of a 50 Shades type series. But so true, of course.

Hi to everyone else....


----------



## Pammy31

Maddy40 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> 2Mums, hope your aunt has a little rally when she hears the news. Sounds like you have a really close family.
> 
> Rosie, Piece of Sh*t chart - love it! FF moved my crosshairs today when I put in CD28 temps. WTF!
> 
> Lainey, are you feeling a bit less frustrated now you have a little bit of work? Must be great to have your own pocketmoney and to get out and meet some new people. Good on you!
> 
> Angel, hope you woke up refreshed. I have a medical condition that, if not medicated properly, means I wake up feeling just as tired which is awful.
> 
> Pam, sorry you got a BFN and your temps are down, but it ain't over till the red lady shows. Hope DH was just joking with his comment...what would have have done if you'd turned around and showed him a BFP?
> 
> Kiwi, sorry ur a bit down today. I have lived overseas for several stints totalling 12 of the past 19 years - I know well that bereft feeling when visitors leave. Tomorrow will be CD1 for me - our last cycle before the Fertility Specialist. I kind of feel relieved and looking forward to "maybe" some answers.
> 
> Abby, Sex and Fate. Sounds like the name of a 50 Shades type series. But so true, of course.
> 
> Hi to everyone else....

Umm yeah thats what I am worried about too Maddy... (sigh)


----------



## Pammy31

no cramping atm i went down in temps real fast last month... bbs still sore and full belly still hard... I don't "feel" preggers.... oh well.

So my temps are down... I have noticed 2 months of charting I believe if I don't have a down temp after 9dpo then that will be the month I concieve. both charts show high temp on 9dpo then downturn as of 10dpo onwards..


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy, at least you know to expect it, would be worse if you had high temps til after the witch showed.


----------



## LLPM

Hey ladies...

Rosie, it's hard isn't it when people who don't want babies are blessed so easily with them! :hugs:

Pammy, Try not to over think your chart & temps! You'll see a pattern but they don't always follow a typical 'pregnancy' chart...my chart with Maggie shouted anything but pregnancy! Sorry about the BFN, don't fret just yet...I only got my BFP's from 14dpo with all 3 pregnancies!


----------



## Pammy31

LLPM said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> Rosie, it's hard isn't it when people who don't want babies are blessed so easily with them! :hugs:
> 
> Pammy, Try not to over think your chart & temps! You'll see a pattern but they don't always follow a typical 'pregnancy' chart...my chart with Maggie shouted anything but pregnancy! Sorry about the BFN, don't fret just yet...I only got my BFP's from 14dpo with all 3 pregnancies!

Every single chart I have looked at on FF has a rise after 10dpo... so I don't think I am pregnant... did you have a drop at 10dpo on Maggie's chart?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy31 said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...
> 
> Rosie, it's hard isn't it when people who don't want babies are blessed so easily with them! :hugs:
> 
> Pammy, Try not to over think your chart & temps! You'll see a pattern but they don't always follow a typical 'pregnancy' chart...my chart with Maggie shouted anything but pregnancy! Sorry about the BFN, don't fret just yet...I only got my BFP's from 14dpo with all 3 pregnancies!
> 
> Every single chart I have looked at on FF has a rise after 10dpo... so I don't think I am pregnant... did you have a drop at 10dpo on Maggie's chart?Click to expand...

I know it's really hard to take the disappointment, maybe it's a blessing in disguise though, I'm sure you will enjoy your pregnancy more knowing your hubby is in it with you, it will make your relationship stronger to wait until you can both make the decision together. I'm all for taking what positives you can out of a situation. I know it doesn't make it easier tho. :(


----------



## LLPM

Pammy31 said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...
> 
> Rosie, it's hard isn't it when people who don't want babies are blessed so easily with them! :hugs:
> 
> Pammy, Try not to over think your chart & temps! You'll see a pattern but they don't always follow a typical 'pregnancy' chart...my chart with Maggie shouted anything but pregnancy! Sorry about the BFN, don't fret just yet...I only got my BFP's from 14dpo with all 3 pregnancies!
> 
> Every single chart I have looked at on FF has a rise after 10dpo... so I don't think I am pregnant... did you have a drop at 10dpo on Maggie's chart?Click to expand...

No, I didn't really have any temp rise on my chart with Maggie till I got my BFP...even then my temps were not far above my cover line...I'll try and post a pic


----------



## LLPM

I've put it in the top girls group on FB!


----------



## Pammy31

LLPM said:


> I've put it in the top girls group on FB!

Thank you I saw it... temp drop at 12dpo and then a rise 13dpo... hmm interesting...


----------



## Maddy40

I think this is the first day EVER that it's been quiet here, ladies :) 

AFM today, I have just been reorganising the furniture as we had some wooden floors polished last week. Have culled a lot of novels from my bookshelf for our 'swap' bookshelf at work. I need to start on our spare room which is currently inaccessible as it is stacked with boxes that we haven't unpacked yet from our move. Ergh, what a job. Am going to have a glass or two of vino tonight as it's CD28. The cycle starting tomorrow will be our final cycle before we see the fertility specialist. I arrive at our holiday house on CD10, so perhaps this will be our month. Onwards and upwards everyone!


----------



## LLPM

Maddy40 said:


> I think this is the first day EVER that it's been quiet here, ladies :)
> 
> AFM today, I have just been reorganising the furniture as we had some wooden floors polished last week. Have culled a lot of novels from my bookshelf for our 'swap' bookshelf at work. I need to start on our spare room which is currently inaccessible as it is stacked with boxes that we haven't unpacked yet from our move. Ergh, what a job. Am going to have a glass or two of vino tonight as it's CD28. The cycle starting tomorrow will be our final cycle before we see the fertility specialist. I arrive at our holiday house on CD10, so perhaps this will be our month. Onwards and upwards everyone!

Sounds productive! :) 
Enjoy a drink...I'm not a huge drinker but I enjoy baileys and hubby bought me a bottle this cycle...I think I had a glass most nights during my TWW!! Oops...I'm not worried, it's good to relax and not stress about stuff! :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I think it's so quiet on here because there is no newbie or melainey :) they are our talkers lol :)


----------



## Abby27

Very quiet on here today! my little household had an awful night. DH was very sick and sore, and because id been spring cleaning i was having Asthma, only the dog seemed to get a good night sleep. As a result i dont think my temps this morning are worth much. i didnt get more than 1 hour at a time. OPKs getting closer to a positive though. But looking at the state of DH im going to have to do something pretty awesome to get some BDing. I used preseed for yesterday so hopefully some swimmers are still going strong

bit depressed that today is the last day of holiday (well there is the weekend, but today is the last work day off :( )
i dont hate my job, i just want to avoid evil duffered bitch at work....who has called numerous times while im on leave (i didnt answer)

Any way i shouldnt, but im thinking of having a little drink as well Maddy! (pause why i go get the bottle) here is to yours and Kiwi's (hope the BDing went well last night) and everyone elses BFP! I cant tell you all how glad i am to have found this site, and all your support
so...(raising my wine)....To these fine ladies! BFP and safe healthy bubbas to us all!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :)

chatterbox is back :winkwink: 

Maddy yeah feel a lot better that I'm working again but I an knackered haha but a lot less stressed :)

I can't remember much else haha here is to sexy time :) have to go back to work again tonight but after that it's sexy time all the way hehe xx


----------



## Pammy31

hewwo :hi: Melainey


----------



## Halliwell

Hey lovely Ladies!! 
sorry I havent been on been so busy with moving things around the house and my dogs been unwell so Ive had to sit up with him mostly all night. I have heaps of pages to read up on so I will try and get back on later tonight or tomorrow arvo sometime!!

in response to the question asked about why we are ttc now my response would be... we just brought a house and setled down properly and after having a miscarriage at 8 weeks last year in august we just felt it was the right time to expand our family and I just want to be a mum. It was like a switch just flicked on and wham its all I ever think about and see now!! :) I look forward to reading back on your answers so I can catch up!

Also just out of curiosity, which vitamins is everyone taking? Im taking blackmores gold pregnancy and breast feeding :) I find the benefit in the omega 3 thats in them as I heard elevit oesn't have that and Im not a big fish eater!! 

Anywhoo! I hope everyone is well and happy :) 

baby dust and smiles to you all!

xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hi everyone!! 
halli- i take the exact same, Blackmores, preg and breast feeding. Switched to those after bfp, before I was just taking folate and centrums one a day.


----------



## Lisasmith

Trying2b2mums said:


> hi everyone!!
> halli- i take the exact same, Blackmores, preg and breast feeding. Switched to those after bfp, before I was just taking folate and centrums one a day.

Hey darling girl! How was the scan?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I am on a vitamin called pregnacare not sure if u get that brand in oz but it's a multi vitamin with folic acid and from cd1 to ovulation I take 2 x 1000mg of evening primrose oil, drinking loads of green tea and that's about for me.


----------



## Abby27

i tend to take whatever is on special! ha! really as long as they have folate and Iodine you are good to go. Once BFP though that is a different story! 

Kiwi do you do that for your CM? and does it work?


----------



## LLPM

The only supplements I've ever taken are folic acid & iron. I've spoken to numerous health care professionals (my neighbour at our previous house was the senior OB in the area!) and lots of them agree that if you eat a healthy balanced diet & are healthy pre-conception a multivitamin isn't necessary for most people. Folate has been shown to decrease the risk of spina bifida by up to 72%, so that's advised for everyone, and now iodine is advised too. I bought an iodine spray last week from my local vitamin store for $23 and it should last the whole pregnancy. it's one of those things though...each to their own! :)


----------



## LLPM

https://https://www.choice.com.au/reviews-and-tests/food-and-health/general-health/medicines/pregnancy-multivitamin-supplements/page/do-you-need-a-special-supplement.aspx

Here's a link outlining who benefits from supplements etc :D


----------



## Newbie32

Just got home girls...farkin knackered, and gotta try to squeeze in a quick bd just in case! My opks are still neg and no peak on cbfm, so maybe have delayed the egg after all!

Will check in tomorrow morning once I've caught up on the week I've all but missed!!!

Love love love xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Abby27 said:


> i tend to take whatever is on special! ha! really as long as they have folate and Iodine you are good to go. Once BFP though that is a different story!
> 
> Kiwi do you do that for your CM? and does it work?

I don't know I just read somewhere (on hte numerous sites I am on) that you should take EPO until ovulation. It is suppose to help the CM and sperm I guess (kind of like preseed). I don't really look too much into my CP or my CM to know if it is working or not (I suppose not as I have been on them for about 3-4mths and still BFN).


----------



## Lisasmith

Welcome home nana!


----------



## Pammy31

chart stalk please how am i looking...


----------



## Newbie32

Hang in there pammy! You're not out until the witch shows Hun!

Fx xxx


----------



## Newbie32

So nice to be back girls! I've just caught up on everything and looks like it has been a bit quiet here!!! 

I've missed you all heaps :)

I am not going to comment on everything cos I'll be here all day trying to catch up on a week ;)

I think we need a roll call tho, where is everyone in their tww? Or waiting to o etc? I can see we have pammy at the pointy end of hers, who is testing next?

I am pleased to report that my cbfm is still high, no peak yet, and opk (ic) is slowly getting darker, opk (fore life) pos already of course, they are so shit!!!

The sun is shining and it looks like It it going to be a great weekend even though I have to work for most of it!

Letter has gone to my boss from the solicitor,so I should get a response this week...

Whats everyone got planned for the weekend?

Love you all xxxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm pretty sure tomorrow will be 1dpo for me :) so glad you're back :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Also glad you are back :jo:, I'm waiting to O....hoping for a smiley tonight or tomorrow :)


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie cheeks your chart is crazy! And your temps look post o? Tres confusing!!! Roll on smiley, our eggs might go to play at the same time this cycle!!!

Yay for tww Lisa! Fx you caught it Hun!

Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie cheeks your chart is crazy! And your temps look post o? Tres confusing!!! Roll on smiley, our eggs might go to play at the same time this cycle!!!
> 
> Yay for tww Lisa! Fx you caught it Hun!
> 
> Xx

I know,my chart truly is a piece of shit...bahahaha :rofl: I put in a positive opk today to see what happens And it takes the crosshairs away...who knows?! Fx'd crossed for lots of egg catching this month!!! Xoxo


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie_PA said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Rosie cheeks your chart is crazy! And your temps look post o? Tres confusing!!! Roll on smiley, our eggs might go to play at the same time this cycle!!!
> 
> Yay for tww Lisa! Fx you caught it Hun!
> 
> Xx
> 
> I know,my chart truly is a piece of shit...bahahaha :rofl: I put in a positive opk today to see what happens And it takes the crosshairs away...who knows?! Fx'd crossed for lots of egg catching this month!!! XoxoClick to expand...

Thanks nana :) 

Rosie, I have decided that your chart has bipolar!


----------



## Rosie_PA

I agree!!! Fx'd for you Lisa!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yes, good call Lisa!!!

Go roseycheeks!!! Come on smiley face!!! They might be my thing to try next month, the cbfm is a bit boring cos just says high every day!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I have the wicked cramps! It's def O day! FF was spot on


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies :)

Welcome back nana :happydance: we have missed you! :flasher: 

Apparently ff has me at 7dpo haha I think it's the month of weird charts genre

Hi to everyone else :) xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Your chart is mental too, Lainey!


----------



## Melainey

I know! I think it may have something to do with my insomnia :rofl: But I will stop taking EPO today and I hope if I did O that I didn't fuck my chances up :cry:


----------



## Newbie32

Silly chart month! Gremlins everywhere!

I don't reckon you've o'd yet either loopeylainey :)

Xx


----------



## Abby27

Morning Ladies, welcome back Nana!
i have a little reading to catch up on....just wanted to say YAAAY i got a smilie face! i actually think ive already ovulated last night or something, BD was well timed....DH is sick now....but i might see if i can convince him it will help with his illness or something!


----------



## Lisasmith

I don't think you had the big o yet Lainey :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay Abby!!


----------



## Maddy40

Go eggs! CD1 for me, at least AF will be finished before we go on holidays on Friday. 

Had a nice glass of bubbly last night to celebrate a cycle without DH. It's been really interesting to watch my temps, I'm only going to do a.m. temps this cycle, as I'm not scheduled for many night shifts.

Someone asked about vitamins - I take folate & COQ10 (recent studies show an improvement in egg quality in older women). I also have regular B12 shots as part of managing a medical condition (B12 levels affect the uptake of folate, so I have to be careful to maintain good levels).

Okay best go, I need to write a placement application for work & start planning our packing for holidays.


----------



## Lisasmith

Enjoy your holiday honey :)


----------



## Abby27

Maddy: Yes ive read about CoQ10 also! what kind are you using? usually CoQ10 needs a carrier system...phosphate being the best, but fish oil works to. Hope you have a great holiday!
Nana: tell us about your trip?
Melainey and Rosie....yep crazy charts! FF has changed its mind with me now. I knew that CD12 was too early. i know it looks like i did back then, but i tend to have a temp drop before rise. I wish i was more regular and Od CD12! i guess i should be happy that its not CD 40 any more. 

I dont know why, probably just general anxiety etc but i always doubt that im going to pop out an egg, i realise the a pos OPK doesnt mean you definitely have, but that with the chart...its good sign. I was so excited with the smiley face that DH asked if i was pregnant! cute (idiot!) ha!


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, that's a bit gorgeous :)


I'm soooooo bored


----------



## Rosie_PA

Abby27 said:


> Maddy: Yes ive read about CoQ10 also! what kind are you using? usually CoQ10 needs a carrier system...phosphate being the best, but fish oil works to. Hope you have a great holiday!
> Nana: tell us about your trip?
> Melainey and Rosie....yep crazy charts! FF has changed its mind with me now. I knew that CD12 was too early. i know it looks like i did back then, but i tend to have a temp drop before rise. I wish i was more regular and Od CD12! i guess i should be happy that its not CD 40 any more.
> 
> I dont know why, probably just general anxiety etc but i always doubt that im going to pop out an egg, i realise the a pos OPK doesnt mean you definitely have, but that with the chart...its good sign. I was so excited with the smiley face that DH asked if i was pregnant! cute (idiot!) ha!


Awwww bless him! That's cute!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Hey Ladies, mind I join? 
I'm 26 and I've been TTC for the past 3 months. I'm currently 14 dpo with no AF and :bfn: 

If my AF shows this cycle, then I'm really hoping I get a BFP on my next cycle as it will be a nice prezzie for my b'day later next month.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

welcome back Nana! So glad yo ahven;t O'd yet! good luck with the response to the letter this week. If they have any brains they would give your job back asap, but they are men...so we will have to wait & see!

Laineypop i agree, looks like you haven't O'd. 

Rosie's chart look to me like you've O'd, but I know that's early for you, so tomorrows temp will be the tell tale I think, if its high again, I'd say FF has it right, if not, who knows! Was BD well times for when FF has you at O? If so, you chould be looking at an implantation dip today?? 

abby - your chart is looking good too! hope that there is some speggy action going on!!

Jelly bean- welcome, hopefully it's a BFP!!! FXd for you!

AFM, I am waiting to Ov. I think I will start our every second day routine today to see if we have any luck. We had a discussion about it today & both agree that while people say 'relax it will happen' we both feel better being better informed & actually knowing what my body is doing. We are happy timing BD and just hoping it pays off soon!!

hope you're all having a great weekend and have as nice a day as I do here! I'm in heaven on earth here!


----------



## Lisasmith

Welcome jelly. Bean :)


----------



## Abby27

Hey Jelly Bean, you will love it here, some fantastic ladies here! Im sure M2Q will break down the rules for you (overshare TMI being important)

DH is being man sick! so i think im going to have to hope that those swimmers already in are greeting my eggy with a sperm party! 
SO im talking to them, spurring them on if u will!


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm talking to mine too! I have the best quality fertile cm that I have had in ages and we bd this morning and yesterday morning.. Bring on the smeggy action


----------



## Halliwell

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Welcome Alyce (is this pronounced aleese or alice....im assuming the first as that's such a ridiculous way for me to try to spell it & makes me think yours looks so right in comparison...lol just wanted to check who we're talking to)
> 
> Ground rules are basically
> -TMI TMI TMI - as Maddy said - if we have 100 rules, TMI is about 98 of them!
> - bitch badge - if you don't have one, find one! we are lovely...really...but we also love a good bitch!
> - you must stay around after you get your BFP - we have a few floating about at the moment, and we love hearing their pregnancy stories as much as everyone elses TMI stories about CM, periods & ovulating!
> - crazy - we all have a little (a lot) crazy in us, so don't be afraid to show yours!
> 
> you will fit in great, I can see already! jumping straight in there with questions about TV shows...it's kinda what we're more about on here... day-to-day stuff, we're just friends, so add in as much TTC as you like, but we pretty much just chitty chat!
> 
> FYI - 1st page has all out real names etc on it, so if you get confused about who anyone is, just check there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a weird afternoon....and now I'm having a big depression session. It probably won't sound as bad as you don't know the whole story, but today I got a call from DH's ex (mum of his son), had to go pick him up (lots of drama that I won't go in to cos it's irrelevant) and she told me that shes pregnant....7 weeks... I only said to DH not even 2 weeks ago that i would be so devastated if she was pregnant. maybe i subconsciously knew...
> 
> anyway, I am just gutted. she made it so hard for us to be in his life, cut us out completely! he wasn't even able to come to our home until the beginning of this year and he's just turned 3.... I just hate that she can have these children so easily & all I want to do is bring a little baby into a loving home.
> 
> anyway, sorry to be a negative nancy, just needed a bit of a vent. I'm gonna go sulk into my pillow till I fall asleep I think!
> 
> hope you're all well!



Hi Mum 2 Quigley, Just read over your response now after back tracking a bit haha its pronounced aleese :) or ahleece.. I think the only one who hates it when its pronounced Alice is my mum haha!! but Aly is more then fine :)

haha those ground rules sound excellent :D you girls sound like an absolute lovely bunch of people that I have no doubt will become good friends with me as I plod along on my ttc journey along with you guys!!

Hope everything is well xx


----------



## Newbie32

I would go as far to say best group of girls on this cite, but I dm a little biased ;) welcome jellybean! Fxed this is your month!

I am really hoping we are bombarded with bfps this month, theres quite a few of us did to o now!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Not much to tell abs, lots of driving from place to place and fair to say I'm thoroughly sick of training the same thing over and over! 

I ran about 15 sessions over the four days, and more to come next week, ew!!!!


----------



## Halliwell

Hi Ladies!!

Finally got a bit of time to sit down have a snack and chat to you ladies! I hope some of you are online.

Newbie32, Hi I dont think we have met yet :)
I am 8 days away from my period and I think I might test in two days just so I can get it out of my system a bit!! although all the symptoms I was having after my ovulation that I was questioning have dissapeared!!!!!! I dont feel pregnant at all.. but I dont know if that has anything to do with just being in that phase where you dont think its going to work this month and staying positive is just that little itty bit harder!! or if its just my body being naturally unpregnant but Im still keeping my head held high thanks to all you ladies!! 

Oh and thanks to everyone for replying back to what vitamins and supplements they were on and arent on! I seem to have hit a snag with the blackmores as Ive become a bit blocked downstairs.. not to sure if its them though since Ive only been on them for 4 days.. but im stocking up on fruit to see if that will help. 

Just a random bit of bitching aand stuff that I thought I would add...
I went into the chemist the other day to restock on my hpt's.. my partner normally goes as hes always out in town either picking up fire wood or milk or whatnot.. anywhoo...
Ive always been told I look a bit like an 16-18 year old since I have that really young face which can be good but is partially annoying most times.. 
anywhoo... I walk into the chemist and because I only live in a country town its quite small.. theres a few people about and im not the type of person to ever get nervous over buying condoms or pregnancy items etc.. so here I am browsing and a lady comes over and asks if I would like any help.. i simply reply Hi, yeh I would love some help :) Im looking for toothpaste, some black hair die and a pregnancy test please.. she poinbts me in the direction to where the toothpase is and hair dye so I pick them up.. then she goes 'what was the other thing' I go a pregnancy test a little louder into which everyone in the chemist turns around... I live in a pretty nosey town I guess. Anyways a few people giggle, others are a bit shocked I guess, staring at me, looking up and down and then I hear one person go a bit young isn't she. I just stand there and kind of slightly blush.. 
The lady takes me over and goes one stick for 10 or two for 15.. I go Il take the two thanks. When I get up to the counter happily placing my items on the table I hear another old lady go, its ridiculous these days young ones trying to get knocked up, probably only for the goverment bonus and she doesn't even look like shes out of school what a little sl*t... I immedietely turn around in which I reply.. 
Il take me looking really young as a compliment as I dont drink or smoke, and it hasn't seemed to do any wonders for you... but for your information... I have been out of school for four years.. have completed year 12, I have brought a house and am currently studying to be the vet nurse in this town.. also Im 21.. so im quite legal to get knocked up as you claim it and my partner and I arent even on any government entitlement.. 

with this she kind of gives me a greasy with her mouth open and I return to the cashier to pay for my items.. The whole chemist is silent.. the cashier goes would you like a receipt and I go no, then turn to walk out the door only to turn around and look at everyone and go have a nice day :) and walk out still red faced but happy that I stuck up for myself. 

Sorry for the long story haha but it just shocks me how people can so openly discriminate and say stuff so blatantly when they no nothing haha

I hope everyone is happy and well :) xx


----------



## Halliwell

And Welcome JellyBean!!! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

People are assholes! Good on you honey x


----------



## Melainey

Don't mind them Alyce! People this say and she are fucked haha! Glad you stuck up for yourself :) :happydance: 

Yeah I don't think I ovulated either haha would be extremely early for me if I did but the soy may have changed that... Who knows!

Bought myself a saliva monitor thingy hehe :) sooooooo will see what that says in the morning :)


----------



## Melainey

Just did the saliva thingy and it looks like it's ferning :) here's hoping hehe which means that I ovulated earlier than normal :)


----------



## Pammy31

does it only fern the day you ovulate? i just won a saluva test one from ebay.


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, Lainey! I hope you're cooking me a baby!!


----------



## Melainey

Yea I think so but I'm not 100% sure to be honest :)


----------



## Pammy31

i agree i hope melaineys duffered


----------



## Pammy31

hmm i will read the instructions... just being lazy i guess... i will be mia till tomorrow in a few hours. I am working crowd control at convention centre tonight.


----------



## Abby27

Well Done Halliwell! what a dumb nosy ignorant bitch! i wouldve started on the actual demographics of who rips off the government! enough to shock everyone! probably the dumb woman who said it!

Nana: i train things to, the same thing usually, over and over and over....so bloody hard to make things sound fresh. For some reason i thought you were bike training on your trip?....may be i had a dream that was the case! i mightve heard train and thought of your bike. 

DH is being very ill. i often struggle with the whole man sickness thing....if i was behaving this sick you would have to take me to a hospital. Any way i do hope he gets better soon. Who will cook and clean if he is sick? certainly not the dog....:) Poor Hubby. 

Lainey ive got a good feeling about this soy thing for you!

A friend of mine who is i think 39 just had twins! as we get older we sometimes release multiple eggs! fingers crossed that is what happened to me today!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Thanks for the warm welcome, you all seem like a pretty good bunch.

Good job Halliwell :thumbup: that's what happens when people jump to conclusions.


----------



## Halliwell

yeah some people just really get under my skin when theyre like that!!

do you girls think its too early to take a hpt 7 days after o? the pregnancy test says that it can detect 25mls of HCG at 7 days.. I dont feel pregnant but I keep walking past the draw thinking maybe I could take one.. but kinda dont want to because if its negative even if it is to early I'l get dissapointed :( 

And Abby27 sorry to hear that DH is still ill :( nothing like a man thats sick to make you think how strong we females are haha I do hope he gets better!!


----------



## Melainey

Oh no Abby not man sickness hahaha I gate when men are dock hope he gets better soon! :) (although I'm a big sook when I'm sick too hehehe :winkwink: 

Thank you Abby I really hope this is allour months :) oh twins would be awesome :) I hope you caught those eggies: :winkwink:

Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning/afternoon girls,

Hope everyone is having a wonderful saturday! My day has just started and I have to work today :( also back home is my 20yr high school reunion! Can't believe it. I couldn't make the journey home but I have lots of friends acting as my "spies" to take plenty of photos and keep me up to date with the stories. I wish I was home and there but part of me is glad that i am not. Alot of the people (well the majority of them) all have kids so I guess it makes life alot easier not having to explain why I don't have any. 
HOpefully this month. I have come to the conclusion that this is the perfect month. If I was to fall pregnant this month then we can announce it at christmas (what a wonderful christmas gift to give my parents) and then the baby will be due 19th June which I think has a lovely ring to the date! :winkwink: Also on my inspiration calendar it says......

_May your day be touched by a bit of Irish luck, Brightened by a song in your heart, And warmed by the smiles of the people you love"_ So fingers crossed DHs touch is enough of Irish luck LOL 

:hi: welcome back home Newbie. Good to see you back on here. Now the pages can get clogged up again LOL :) As for where I stand so far I think today I am 1DPO - well thursday and friday I got a smiley face so I think I either ovulated during my sleep or sometime today. My temps too are pretty erratic this month as well. Not as nice and calm..ish like last month. 

HALIWELL: well done to you girl!! Telling that nosey b**ch off. Would you come to my chemist and tell a few of my customers off for me as well please LOL

MELAINEY: how is that salvia test going? Are you licking it every minute to get your results?? :) And how is the new job going? I must have missed it but what are you doing?

2MUMS: how is your Aunt going? 

JELLY BEAN: welcome to this site I am sure you will fit right in. Some of these girls are pretty crazy. Actually where is Angel?? We should add the rules to the front page with our details etc :) LOL

:hi: Smithy, LLPM, Rosie, Mum2Q, Pammy, Lisa, Cossime, Angel, Ginny, Maddy, Abby, Number2, Jayne and if I have forgotten anyone I am so sorry. Our list is getting so long now, we will need to take a roll call. Have a wonderful day what is left of it.


----------



## Abby27

im sure that football will be on soon and DH will make a swift recovery! only to drop again once its over. poor guy, he really does seem unwell....think my chances of once last BD are done :( 

7DPO is pretty early to test, its likely to be neg (the test, not you), but you are SO talking to the wrong gal now! I will pee on anything at any time. I tell myself each time that i wont....i wont go nuts....i will feel like a money wasting fool when AF shows up! but i do anyway. (I did SEVEN opks yesterday SEVEN!) As my highly logical sister has put it "the only real first symptom of being pregnant is a missed period" 

As many of you may recall last week i did a run for cancer research. My Bro took a photo after i complained and whinged. Now my sister (who also ran) wants to post this picture on our fund raising page. to thank all our sponsors (we got about $2500) and to show we did it. Now its a great pic of her! and her daughter. DH and me! well as predicted i look like fat shit! i want to say no! but there will be whinging and complaining and trying to "reason" with me because im being "difficult" 
im not am i? i didnt want the damn pic taken in the first instance.


----------



## Halliwell

I figure since I have 3 tests.. I could just test now and wait till AF shows up or more or less doesnt on the 30th.. haha So Ill wait till I have to pop to the loo and try my luck!!

Im sure you dont look that bad in the photo!! but if you really dont want it up there they should understand! :) I dont think your being difficult


----------



## Melainey

Abby you are not being unreasonable she it's! Stand your ground girl x

Kiwi hi :) hopefully you did get a touch of the Irish :) hehe

Forgot to say hello to jelly bean :) you will love it here :)


----------



## Abby27

The sister will win though...she always does, being the logical one and all. sigh. her argument is that ive done this great thing, people want to see evidence of that. my argument is that ive done this great thing....leave me the fuck alone! 

i do look that bad...ive just run 10k ! but thanks :)

DH is up and about....and suggesting that i cook dinner! My God he must be sick!


----------



## Pammy31

put a valium in his food.... if you dont want a pic then thats your choice.... did they say that you had to have one after your run...


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Im sure a quick run down of the rules would be fine. :coffee:


----------



## Pammy31

i looked at a few agnus castus charts and some ppl have had up to a 15dpo before AF. learning so much.


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Pammy31 said:


> i looked at a few agnus castus charts and some ppl have had up to a 15dpo before AF. learning so much.

I'm 14 dpo with no AF. I have had a max of 15 dpo in the past.


----------



## Abby27

Pammy: its my understanding that vitex helps with making sure we have a long LP, so a 15 day would be ideal. (although anything within 12-16 is fine)

if you arent duffered, and i do have my fx for you, then you have seen that vitex has bought your O forward and lengthened the LP. All in one cycle! FANTASTIC stuff!

I hope Preseed did its stuff and kept the swimmers happy, cause i aint getting any BD tonight :( he is sick, i cant get mad. i am, but i cant.


----------



## Pammy31

we will see what the next few days hold... FF said wait till the 28th to test... my mums birthday.


----------



## Lisasmith

Have a good time at work, kiwi xx


----------



## Halliwell

BFN for me :( cant say I didnt expect it though... Still way to early but I do feel quite better after peeing on the stick somehow haha


----------



## Lisasmith

It's therapeutic ;)


----------



## Melainey

My dh just feel asleep on the couch and he has to bring me to work in an hour and no dinner made do I guess I will have to cook as well any haha :cry: 

boo for no bd Abby... I an trying to persuade dh to :sex: again tonight after work but I don't think he will haha but I'm ferning so I really want to again! Bloody men!I wish we had the Willies so we could r*pe them hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

Laineypop just get him so worked up that he can't say no ;)


----------



## Pammy31

gotta love poas addicts.... better than being a drug addict.


----------



## Halliwell

hahaha oh yes if only we had the willies...

my partner has constant headaches and migranes and he occasionally has them when im ovulating and Im like noooooooo we must bd... he makes an effort which is always good but then like for instance now im not really in the mood but hes all revved up and raring to go!! itd be better if we were in sync!!


----------



## Pammy31

yep my partner is horny when we have togo to work.... geez


----------



## Jelly.Bean

We :sex: so much around O time. We usually take a break afterwards because we're both worn out. Good exercise though


----------



## Abby27

I think ive already popped my eggy any way, so im hoping that the spermies are doing their job right now! or last night...But yes, sometimes when my bathroom looks like a lab with the amount of sticks ive pee'd on (usually to compare O results...thanks to dumb forelife) i think to myself "lucky Hubby! he has one job! one fun job! i have to chart, take vitamins and analyse the results of my wee ALL THE TIME! he just has to orgasm! "


----------



## Newbie32

Lol abs, I wish was for my ride, unfortunately this trip was teaching our new finance system to the end users.... About 500 for me to train in about two weeks!!! Booooorrrriiinnnnggg....

Halliwell you'll find many a self confessed poas addict here! But 7dpo is way early ;) try agin in a few days Hun x

Booooo to no action abs, but remember, if that o has dropped and is out hunting for spermies then by tonight could well be too late anyway since the spermies take about ten hours to 'mature' to be able to get it on with your egg! Those swimmers hanging out in your tubes will be ready, matured and waiting Hun! 

I am keeping everything except my legs crossed for you pammy! 

Kiwi sorry the board has been so quiet lol, I'm positive this is your month. 

Much love my lovelies xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Jelly.Bean said:


> We :sex: so much around O time. We usually take a break afterwards because we're both worn out. Good exercise though

Phew...it's not just me lol ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> My dh just feel asleep on the couch and he has to bring me to work in an hour and no dinner made do I guess I will have to cook as well any haha :cry:
> 
> boo for no bd Abby... I an trying to persuade dh to :sex: again tonight after work but I don't think he will haha but I'm ferning so I really want to again! Bloody men!I wish we had the Willies so we could r*pe them hahaha :rofl:

Bahahahahahaha loopeylainey you crack me up!!! XXX


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Nana! that made me feel much better.
Ive spent the last 12 months training the most easy to use system on the planet. SNORE. so i feel your pain!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah in all the discussion on when to :sex: a lot of those things fail to mention the spermies need to mature or 'capacitation' to be technically correct... All comes down to how long that eggy hangs around, but if you've got swimmers waiting that's what's ideal! X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

smithy - our scan went great, bub was moving, more like acting like he/she was in a freaking bouncy castle, was hilarious to watch, kicking and bouncing around. 
:jo: welcome 'home' get that eggy!!!! you were missed
kiwi- my aunt is still improving, waiting to see if and when the surgery incision will stop draining and then heal bc then chemo can start. thank you for asking :hugs:
melainey love- FX your duffered!!!! :) 
abby fx for you too!!!!! 

everyone else- much love and baby, egg, and sperm dust!! read everything but cant comment bc i forgot most things. 

ive been busy as hell, we drove up to north brisbane after our scan friday and bought me a new car this weekend, had a garage sale today, sold my old car at the garage sale it was too freaking easy, so all good, but we are bloody exhausted!!!


----------



## Abby27

it really is amazing that anyone ever gets duffered! esp by accident!


----------



## Abby27

2mums....YAAY! so glad the scan went well! was it totally weird seeing your insides being used as a trampoline?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Aly, go girl! You should stand up for yourself! Smithy can relate to bitches judging!

Pammy, I thought you weren't going to ttc anymore??

Nana, good to have you back!

Lainey, hope works treating you well! 

2 mums, busy busy!

Hi everyone!! Off to bed! Sweet dreams!

Xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Abby27 said:


> 2mums....YAAY! so glad the scan went well! was it totally weird seeing your insides being used as a trampoline?

was a relief bc all the bleeding/spotting. but it was very strange- watched the bean tuck legs into the chest and then shoot them straight out into the wall and bounce off, few times, was hilarious, and surreal!


----------



## Abby27

Im very happy for you! Can you feel any of that? i cant wait to have a similar experience. 
Are you going to find out the gender?


----------



## Newbie32

Yay for your scan 2mums, sounds so funny! Quite a character you're cookin ;)

Hiya squeegs honey! Your chart seems to have normalized! Sweet dreams Hun xx

Yes abs, very much! Quite amazing just how technical it all is...and even tho I'm just an old :jo: I think I may have done too much research now.... Lol

Xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

no can't feel anything, OH couldn't imagine how I couldn't have felt it, but the bean in only about 2 inches, and too small to notice yet. We will find out as soon as we can about the sex, OH is already asking the DR :haha: :jo: i'm afraid we'll have our hands full as i was a terror of a child, and my mother has wished that upon me for years!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Aly, go girl! You should stand up for yourself! Smithy can relate to bitches judging!
> 
> Pammy, I thought you weren't going to ttc anymore??
> 
> Nana, good to have you back!
> 
> Lainey, hope works treating you well!
> 
> 2 mums, busy busy!
> 
> Hi everyone!! Off to bed! Sweet dreams!
> 
> Xxx

Damn straight smithy can relate.. Grr


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh that's so great about the scan :) I'm so happy for you, funny little baby :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Ok girls, bed soon for me, old :jo: is so tired from this week and up at sparrows to ride! 

Sweet dreams everyone xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Sleep well, lovely :)


----------



## Melainey

Great news about the scan amber :) do glad that little bean is doing well :happydance: 

Hi everybody else :hugs: off tobed I'm wrecked after work xx


----------



## Pammy31

mum2Q i secretly want a kid you know.


----------



## Lisasmith

Pammy, are you going to keep ttc?


----------



## Lisasmith

Scrap that, I'm an idiot


----------



## Maddy40

Morning all! What a beautiful day here, supposed to be 23 degrees and blue skies already at 7am. Of course I'm stuck in the office - boo!

Abby - COQ10, I take the Ethical Nutriets hi-absorbency one. They are bloody expensive but I figure anything to make my eggies happy.

Hi Jelly-Bean, welcome to our mad little group! 

Halli Aly - nosey people really get to me. Great response!

2mums - so exciting to hear about your scan. Did they give you a video copy to take home?

Everyone else....crap the phone is ringing, gotta go! xx


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Morning ladies. It's such a miserable looking day here in Melbourne. Not much on today. I might go and get a massage. Oh and I need to restock on my opk's and hpt's. If anyone is interested in buying them in bulk for cheaper, go to www.lullabyconceptions.com.

15dpo today. No sign of AF and hpt was negative again. 

What is everyone up to today?


----------



## Maddy40

I bulk buy my IC OPKs at Fertility2Family on Aussie ebay, and everything arrived quickly, always good to know what options are out there for shopping. Unfortunately the Softcups I ordered from a differnt US shop on the 10 Sept hasn't arrived yet...
Ah this site is deadly, the moment I stop taking calls at work I'm here, checking in. When I really should be working...


----------



## Jelly.Bean

My orders usually arrive within a few days. The hpt's are 10miu which are much more sensitive than the 25miu tests that are widely available in supermarkets and chemists. Oh and they have preseed, I might try that next time. Has anyone used it before?


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies,

2mums...so pleased your little bubba is doing so well! It's a crazy feeling isn't it?! It's weirder at the 19week one when you can feel what you see...actually maybe that was just with Maggie, I felt her from 14weeks! Hmmm still it's cool. When is your next scan? Can't wait to find out what you're having, we're finding out this time too. We didn't with the girls but I'm actually really excited to know now! 

Welcome jelly bean, your chart looks pretty good! What's your usual LP? 15 days is really good! 

Going to get the hubby from the airport soon, so looking forward to having him home...then we have two weeks holidays! :) were hanging around Sydney til Thursday, have my scan wed then see the GP on thurs, then heading out west past orange, then up to port macquarie, then back to Sydney via morisset! Lots of traveling, but hopefully some rest in there too! :) xx


----------



## Jelly.Bean

LLPM, my LP is usually 14 days, but has been 15 days in the past. So I'll see what happens in the next few days. Strange thing is, I'm not feeling much different to normal. So don't know what's going on.

Hope you have fun on your travels.


----------



## cossime

Hi girls!! Welcome jelly bean and halli!! I've been MIA and celebrated a little to hard last night with hawthorn's win last night-yeah yeah haters gonna hate and say Adelaide was robbed bad the umps were on our side but seriously, when do the umps ever get it right?

Sooooooo drank a little too much and had a crazy high temp for me this morning which ff pushed me back to ovulating last week so I disregarded it as opk's are -ve. Forgot to BD last night (according to SMEP) so hubby said we shall go twic today;) got a feeling my o day is around the corner:cm is thinning and increasing in volume and opk was almost darker than control yesterday (yes I use smileys but I always pull the strip out and inspect the intensity of the lines afterwards!!!). According I ff, my fertil window is now...

You ladies all seem to be working hard-hope you relax with what is left of this Sunday (here in oz anyway)...a lot of you also entering the tww now so good luck!!!

So happy to hear your scn went well Amber xxx much live to all of you-so many now I would never remember all!!! Xxx


----------



## Pammy31

witch got me an hour ago...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy, sorry bout the witch hun. :( I know you want a baby, I just thought you two agreed to stop ttc, so was a bit confused why you were buying the ferning thing that's all. 

Lucy, sounds great! I live in pmq! Hope the weather stays great like it is at the moment!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

maddy- no video for me, thats why i loved seeing ginnys so much!! so cool to have that at home, might take video on cell phone ourselves next time. 
jellybean- your temp staying above cover line has got to be a good sign, but frustrating to not have bfp or af, but like lucy said, great lp!! FX for you!! We used pre-seed, well similar, the cycle we got our bfp, so of course i'll swear by it, recommend it, it cant hurt right?!? 
Lucy- Next scan is oct 3rd for nuchal/diagnostic, and then back to the OB for one Oct 19th (should be 15 weeks, and hoping for an early prediction of gender then). I feel like i'm having a lot, but not complaining about it! Excited for you to find out gender too, hoping for a little brother for your girls!! Yay for hubby coming home, im sure the girls are just as excited as you are! And yay for holidays too, we're on school holidays, two weeks of OH at home and nothing to do but hang out, go to the river and just be! Looking forward to it all. Your trip/travels sound fun, lots to see and do. 
Cossi- FX to catch that egg!!! :sex::sex::sex:!!!!!!!!!!

we're having a do nothing day, we're spent, and I have a busy few days early next week, so doing nothing today, gonna spend some time in the sun, its an absolute gorgeous day here!!


----------



## Melainey

Pammy I know you really want a kid but it really wouldn't be fair to keep trying if dh doesn't want to? Have you talked to him about it?

Good morning ladies! So moo PC for me just yet I think it is very near tho! :) I am Hong to check my saliva again now :winkwink: 

How are you all today? X


----------



## Melainey

Ok so my phone is stupid hahaha that meant to say no O for me yet hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Hong? Haha going! Too early ladies haha myself and dh are going to have a bath together with a wine!I know it's early but has been our first day off together :happydance: maybe I will be more awake then hahaha


----------



## Lisasmith

Your typos crack me up :rofl: enjoy that bath


----------



## Trying2b2mums

enjoy that melainey!!! :) sounds devine! xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Sounds awesome Melainey! 

Lucy, quick question. I really like your rule on no getting up til 7.30, just wondering how you enforce it. Obviously you can't have that rule with a new born, but when did you start that with the girls? Do you just close their bedroom doors? Did you explain to them why they weren't allowed out? Well that turned to a lot of questions, lol all rolls into one main question tho...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Jelly.Bean said:


> Morning ladies. It's such a miserable looking day here in Melbourne. Not much on today. I might go and get a massage. Oh and I need to restock on my opk's and hpt's. If anyone is interested in buying them in bulk for cheaper, go to www.lullabyconceptions.com.
> 
> 15dpo today. No sign of AF and hpt was negative again.
> 
> What is everyone up to today?

Your chart looks great!!!! My prediction is that your temps will creep up slightly over the next few days and on Tuesday your chart will be sporting a green line. Just throwing it out there! :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Lol Lainey and squeegs, you are hilarious!!!!

Such a gorgeous day here today, lots of work still to do but at least I can sit in the sun to do it!!

I reckon I'm getting close to o now, opk ic getting very close to dark, of course forelife still pos, cbfm still on peak but could just be learning me since first cycle, ewcm again, and I reckon bd tonight!! Temp dipped this am too, I expect to see a spike of some sort tomorrow!

Would just like to send a big thank you to those who seem to have helped me delay my eggs arrival this cycle, top job! Hopefully there's a nice little stash of spermies ready for speggy action!!

How is everyone else's Sunday? Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: sooo excited for that delayed egg, should be nice and mature and ready to host a sperm party!!! :sex::sex::sex:!!!!! Get it!!!!!!!!!! Sending happy, healthy, quick, strong egg, sperm and bubba wishes for you!!! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Aw, sanks 2mums xx

I kinda can't believe it actually did come late!!! What a good little eggy lol

Hope you and your bean are enjoying a nice dose of vitamin d xxx

Edit: provided it actually does come now!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

flying can do that, plus a host of hormonal women wishing it to delay, woulda been a scared little egg to come on time. It'll come, for the same reason, too scared not to! Hows your fert monitor going??


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, well top result I say, cos I think it will fix my timing issues next cycle as well! Come play little eggy, coast is clear! 

Fert monitor has been showing high since cd7!!! Not sure ill get a peak cos I reckon it would have been by now? How many months did you use yours for? I think you said you never got peak?


----------



## Rosie_PA

:jo: I got no smiley today either!! Maybe we scared our eggies a little too much???? Yikes!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

you may not get peak bc its your first month, but never know. I used mine for 3/4 months, and yeah I never got a peak, thought maybe i was just an inept pee'r :rofl: but from what i found online etc it is a god send device for many, hoping it helps you, but more hoping you wont need it next month!!!! :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

rosie just getting nice and mature, cleaning and dusting and preparing those pre party appetizers for those gorgeous spermies!!! Just means more :sex: 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh No Rosie cheeks! Naughty egg! Come out and play immediately!!!

Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> you may not get peak bc its your first month, but never know. I used mine for 3/4 months, and yeah I never got a peak, thought maybe i was just an inept pee'r :rofl: but from what i found online etc it is a god send device for many, hoping it helps you, but more hoping you wont need it next month!!!! :)

Lol! Did you track o another way as well? When did you stop poas each month?


----------



## Melainey

Hong? Haha going! Too early ladies haha myself and dh are going to have a bath together with a wine!I know it's early but has been our first day off together :happydance: maybe I will be more awake then hahaha


----------



## Rosie_PA

Darn eggies being shy...maybe I'm an inept pee-er also?! Bahahahahaha :rofl: who knows? Amber- so happy your scan went well, can't even imagine how great it was seeing that bean dancing in there!!! Love it!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Maybe your eggy wanted to wait for mine Rosie cheeks!!! Fx it's a nice strong one for you!

Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Everyone needs them eggs to come out and play!


----------



## Lisasmith

Fx I have a nice spike tomorrow


----------



## Melainey

Just realised I missed heaps of pages do I will catch up later my pretty ladies :hugs: live to you all xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry looneypip, that's probably my fault!!!!

Fx for a spike smithy, there are going to be lots of us in the tww soon!


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy sorry the witch got you Hun xx 

Are you moving to ntnp now? I'm a bit with what Ginny said the other day, I think even if I was ntnp, I would still know when I was oing!


----------



## Rosie_PA

That must be it! They want be be egg buddies!!! Fx'd for BFPs all around this month!!! 

I'm off to bed lovelies!!!! Goodnight!! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Sweet dreams sweet Rosiecheeks....ps, to Rosie's egg, it's time!!! Come and play!! X


----------



## Newbie32

Lisasmith said:


> Fx I have a nice spike tomorrow

It's like the more time we all spend on here, the more synced our cycles get! (Insert spooky music here) Bahahahahahaha xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: i stopped when i realized the line stayed at 2 and it was like day 25. maybe my monitor is faulty.


----------



## Newbie32

Or just getting you to keep buying the sticks! Cheeky monitor....


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Fx I have a nice spike tomorrow
> 
> It's like the more time we all spend on here, the more synced our cycles get! (Insert spooky music here) Bahahahahahaha xxClick to expand...

Seriously! Lol


----------



## Pammy31

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Pammy, sorry bout the witch hun. :( I know you want a baby, I just thought you two agreed to stop ttc, so was a bit confused why you were buying the ferning thing that's all.
> 
> Lucy, sounds great! I live in pmq! Hope the weather stays great like it is at the moment!

just another vice to help me find out if I am ovulating... for later on


----------



## Pammy31

Melainey said:


> Pammy I know you really want a kid but it really wouldn't be fair to keep trying if dh doesn't want to? Have you talked to him about it?
> 
> Good morning ladies! So moo PC for me just yet I think it is very near tho! :) I am Hong to check my saliva again now :winkwink:
> 
> How are you all today? X

I said this morning to DH hey I am a little relieved that AF turned up and he said "I would be happy if it was either" He said that as long as we don't go stressing and using stupid methods to fall preggers and let the universe decide he was happy. He knows I temp, take agnus castus and doesn't know about the ferning thing.... woops I will tell him today.


----------



## Pammy31

Newbie32 said:


> Pammy sorry the witch got you Hun xx
> 
> Are you moving to ntnp now? I'm a bit with what Ginny said the other day, I think even if I was ntnp, I would still know when I was oing!

Trying but not trying I will still track O


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Sash, of course your eggy was delayed - I have my trifecta bet on you...you can't get duffered if you don't get any speggy action! I knew I backed a winner! Do you use your fertility moniter & pee on opks seperately, or do you just look at you FM stick to see?

Amber, I can't wait til your next scan. Hopefully they will let you know the sex. some places don't do it in case it's wrong, so hopefully you won't run into that problem being a bit earlier than normal!

Pammy, that's good that you've talked it through. He seems to be sending you a lot of mixed messages. I don't know how you cope with that! He's very cruisy with you charting your fertility & knowing when you ovulate for someone who doesn't want to try (which is a good thing for you!) I would just hate for him to change his mind once you were duffered. Were you really relieved with AF, or was that just a tool to get him to talk about it?

Hi everyone! Hope you're enjoying a nice sunday!!!!!! 

I've had a sick little boy for the weekend, now he's gone home (to his other home) and we're just relaxing. Have been looking at houses I want to buy online, so that has filled in my day! along with the cleaning up after DSS... Oh and speaking of him, I realised the other day that his initials are actually DSS...how funny!

Laineypop, get amongst the speggy action too, you're in my top 3!

Everyone who is about to O, I hope it happens now! I think we can smash it out of the park this month, I'm thikning at least 7 BFPs!!! AT LEAST!


----------



## Newbie32

Ah squeegs, you gorgeous girl you!!! The monitor uses fmu so different to opks, but I can see the progression of the lines on the monitor sticks too, very handy machine for Poas addicts!!!

I want your eggy to come and play now please, I just had a few words with mine ;) I pains have started so pretty sure it's o day now :)

No good re dss, very funny that's his real initials tho! I have a very strong hunch that he will have a playmate in about 9 months ms shelly xxx

Edit: or maybe even twins squeegs???? I reckon someone on this thread is gonna fall with twins...just a matter of who!!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Afternoon all, well I'm just checking in to avoid finishing my job app...it's an internal transfer at the same level. I LOVE my current job but this section will always be here and they regularly have jobs available. Whereas this job I'm applying for.... well I always wanted to do and I've been waiting for it to become vacant. Sooo many people applying for it, but I can't complain if I don't try.

Having a hard time with peripheral family right now. My Mum is great but I have found out that my SIL (who un-friended me on FB after she got pregnant) has also unfriended my aunt, who was very kind and supportive of her - actual the person in our family that was closest to SIL. And now I have a family member posting on FB about how much she hates Muslims and doesn't want them to come to Australia and...I just wanted to yell at her - HELLO? Have you ever actually MET a Muslim? You've never left your suburb! Ugh. She would be horrified to know that one of AD's closest friends is Muslim and, worse, was IN MY CAR this afternoon! Bleugh. 

Right now I'm def off to write this darned application because I need to submit it before I go on holidays!

Have a wonderful day girlies :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Ill up you one to 8 bfps ;)


----------



## Maddy40

Lisasmith said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Fx I have a nice spike tomorrow
> 
> It's like the more time we all spend on here, the more synced our cycles get! (Insert spooky music here) Bahahahahahaha xxClick to expand...
> 
> Seriously! LolClick to expand...

Like when you flat with a bunch of other women & eventually you find that you all PMS at the same time.....

Pam's CD1 and I'm CD2...anyone else at our end of the process?


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Jelly.Bean said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. It's such a miserable looking day here in Melbourne. Not much on today. I might go and get a massage. Oh and I need to restock on my opk's and hpt's. If anyone is interested in buying them in bulk for cheaper, go to www.lullabyconceptions.com.
> 
> 15dpo today. No sign of AF and hpt was negative again.
> 
> What is everyone up to today?
> 
> Your chart looks great!!!! My prediction is that your temps will creep up slightly over the next few days and on Tuesday your chart will be sporting a green line. Just throwing it out there! :happydance:Click to expand...

I wish it did but my AF just showed up. At least I know what's going on now. I can be so impatient sometimes during the TWW. 

I'm going to try preseed on my next cycle as I don't seem to have enough ewcm for the spermies to swim in. Also it'll be my b'day later next month. So a :bfp: would be a nice prezzie.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh maddy you have had some tough stuff to deal with on the family front of late....I'm so sorry Hun xxx I think this holiday is very much well timed and well needed for you!

Good luck with the job!!!! X

Fx smithy, I just want us all to be duffered already!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Newbie32 said:


> Edit: or maybe even twins squeegs???? I reckon someone on this thread is gonna fall with twins...just a matter of who!!!!!

twins runs in my family, but I won't be getting any speggy action for at least a few weeks. Who knows, it could happen.


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Maddy40 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Fx I have a nice spike tomorrow
> 
> It's like the more time we all spend on here, the more synced our cycles get! (Insert spooky music here) Bahahahahahaha xxClick to expand...
> 
> Seriously! LolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pam's CD1 and I'm CD2...anyone else at our end of the process?Click to expand...

Put me down for CD1 also.


----------



## Lisasmith

Maddy40 said:


> Afternoon all, well I'm just checking in to avoid finishing my job app...it's an internal transfer at the same level. I LOVE my current job but this section will always be here and they regularly have jobs available. Whereas this job I'm applying for.... well I always wanted to do and I've been waiting for it to become vacant. Sooo many people applying for it, but I can't complain if I don't try.
> 
> Having a hard time with peripheral family right now. My Mum is great but I have found out that my SIL (who un-friended me on FB after she got pregnant) has also unfriended my aunt, who was very kind and supportive of her - actual the person in our family that was closest to SIL. And now I have a family member posting on FB about how much she hates Muslims and doesn't want them to come to Australia and...I just wanted to yell at her - HELLO? Have you ever actually MET a Muslim? You've never left your suburb! Ugh. She would be horrified to know that one of AD's closest friends is Muslim and, worse, was IN MY CAR this afternoon! Bleugh.
> 
> Right now I'm def off to write this darned application because I need to submit it before I go on holidays!
> 
> Have a wonderful day girlies :)

Jeepers! Enjoy that holiday lovely!


----------



## Newbie32

Oooh, what do you mean run in the family? Are you talking identical or fraternal? My sis had fraternal twins cos apparently there is a multiple egg releasing trait in my fam but I'm guessing its skipped me given were coming up to 6 mths trying!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Fraternal, but I have heard about the whole 'skipping a generation' thing before. My mums mum had twins and so did my mum


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

uummm....it won't be me with twins sash! karma will be good to me cos I haven't wished it on anyone else! lol DSS will have a little play mate soon, not me, his mum...I worte about it while you were away. she's pregnant again...different guy this time (obviously) and she's split up with him now. she's only 6w4d or something. told me, i got pretty upset...then 24 hours later, I built a bridge. so I'm happy to wait a couple of months so we're not exactly the same...that would suck having to go thru my whole pregnancy with her!

Maddy - good luck with your job, I hope you get it!! weird about your SIL...does explain why your brother had no idea what it was all about when you called him the other day tho. 

Smithy...i don't like even numbers...it's going to have to be 9!!

Jelly bean - so sorry hun! I thought this was it for sure! hope you're ok! have a wine! Whats your real name? (don't have to say if you don't want to!) also...sorry if you already have & I have been oblivious!

OOHHH Nana...just read twinnies in your fam! Identical doesn't run in the family, fraternal does tho, so it could be coming to you! it usually skips a generation (not always) so you're in the right generation if your sister has them! may take a while cos you're going to get double trouble??


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

jellybean - I just noticed our dsignatures are almost the same....how weird!!!!! haha must mean we'll get duffered this month! lol - you will probably O at the same time as me even with my head start! haha


----------



## Jelly.Bean

No I haven't, I'm Kelly. I'm sure I'll get to know everyone else's name along the way


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> jellybean - I just noticed our dsignatures are almost the same....how weird!!!!! haha must mean we'll get duffered this month! lol - you will probably O at the same time as me even with my head start! haha

I 'O' pretty late in my cycle, usually around CD22. If I 'O' a few days earlier, I might get a BFP for my b'day on the 24th.

I must be the generation it skips then, since the last 2 generations had twins


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I saw that squeegs and felt awful for you, I don't understand why some people can seriously get satisfaction out of intentionally hurting someone else :( ....you are one heck of a woman building abridge that quickly! But I don't care about her baby, just about the beautiful little bubba to be for you and dh! 

Yeah I think twins will skip me too, my sister caught em for our generation!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Squeegs are you gonna stop trying to make a gap then? I dont know If I could sacrifice my own ttc time like that!


----------



## Lisasmith

Squeegs you will have a way better baby then she will!


----------



## Newbie32

Bang on smithy, bitch badges on and gleaming here!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Hell yes! I'm ovulating, tired, hungry and bitchy.. Mega bitch badge


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kelly, I'm the same last time I was cd 23, the time before i was cd 34. time before I was around 18. Hoping this time will be an 18 dayer, then I will be ready soon! you'll get there with names.. we even have nicnames for eachother, so that makes it harder. lol just ask if youre not sure tho!

Thanks guys. I had to make a conscious decision not to go down the 'why her, not me' road. At the end of the day, only good can come of it, it may mean we see a bit more of DSS if she needs more help. I cried the night I found out, I am not envious of her in any way as I would not want to be pregnant in her situation. It just brought back a lot of the last 2.5 years, she has put us through a lot and all DH wanted was to know his son & she denied him of that for a long time, I just hate that she doesn't appreciate what it is to have a child, she spent almost 3 years using hers as a way to get back at my DH. 

The worst thing I think is that they split up in june, were over for about 1-2 months & then decided to get back together (after her telling us she was relieved when they split) and they were going to take things really slowly. Here we are September & she's 6wks. She hasn't even known this guy for the amount of time we have been actively trying, inluding their time apart...

Anyway...I will get there in the end, I'm happy to wait as I know I will have a beautiful baby, a loving home and a GREAT DH by my side through it all. and to top it off, things are good at the moment, so he/she will have a big brother around all the time!

No, i will definitely not stop TTC! It wouldn';t bother me THAT much to be pregnant with her, it's just an easy way to be ok with not falling right now if it doesn't happen for us this month.


----------



## Newbie32

My goodness squeegs, you are far more mature than you should be at your age! Well, than i was at your age lol xxx good on you for taking the high ground, you are one impressive lady!!!!

Well f her, I want it to be your turn now already!!!! XX


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol, that's why I didn't 'click' with aquiss.... hahahhahaa well we have started our every second day now, so hopefully we will hit the jackpot!

You nervous about work this week to see the reaction fromt he letter?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi Girls,

Many pages to catch up on. 

Not sure who mentioned it or asked the question but this is my second month in using preseed. Can't say weather it works or not but if you are :sex: every day it does make things a little easier. I only use it a couple of days before O and then a day or two afterwards - just incase. You have to insert the gel and wait up to 15min. But very easy to use and no feeling at all. Fingers crossed it has worked. 

TWINS???? Hopefully there is a set of twins on here. That would be lovely. Twins are in both sides of the family (mine and DH) but not directly in line to us. I read somewhere that it follows the womans line?? Not sure how true that is. I would be delighted for one but two would be nice. 

Mum2Q - your DHs ex really sounds a little messed up and your right not to be envious of her, she is going to do it tough but truth is she is probably envious of you. You are in a wonderful relationship (with the guy that got away from her) you are kind and loving and when this baby (yours) comes along it is going to be so loved and so wanted. Maybe she wants that. That closeness of a relationship and thought that a child will give her that (even with a boy she hardly knows). 

ROSIE & NEWBIE - fingers crossed those shy eggs of yours come out to play soon. Must be boy eggs, don't they say that boys are always slow and late :) LOL 

2MUMS - glad the scan went all well for you. Next time you can post a video up here for all of us "aunties" to look over! Doing backflips and bouncing off walls already, gosh you are going to have your hands full in a few months time LOL

MELAINEY - Donegal v Mayo in All Ireland football final today. UP DONEGAL!! HAHAHA will keep you posted on the results. :) 

:hi: to everyone else and hope everyone's weekend is going well. My 20yrs high school reunion was last night and some photos have been posted on facebook. I must be in my TWW now as here comes the bitchy hat..... looking at the pics I am a little (ok a lot) delighted that I haven't changed since highschool. All the "cool" kids and footballers and cheerleaders have all aged and gotten so fat. Of course they all have kids (some have 18/19 yr old kids) but glad that I can probably still fit into my grad/prom dress :) OK enough of the bitching. My sunday has started and to be honest its going to be a pretty boring day. Cupboards are bare and house is a mess so its a cleaning, shopping, cooking day today so must go and get busy. 

Enjoy what is left of the weekend!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi - you know, it's always the way. it pays to be anice person, cos looks & highschool popularity fade very quickly!! I think you look great! so I'm glad you feel that way too!

Oh, twins on both sides. Makes sense that it runs down the women's line...Maybe the men can still pass it to their daughters?? That might be why it skips a generation? That is purely based on my theory...no facts at all...but it does make sense to me. 

I used the gel last time (maybe baby) but I only used it once right before, not so much leading up to Ov cos I got the dates wrong to start with. I've got one tube left, might pick a day to use it this time & see how we go!

Yeah, I think you're right. I'm sure she is envious of what we have. We think that's why it took so long for her to let DSS in our lives. She actually told DH the baby wasn't his & cut him off after he said he wanted to be a dad but not her partner. Nobody even told him when DSS was born. Broke his heart. It was when he was 6 months old and we had been together 3 months before she came to him and said he is yours & he needs a dad. he then did paternity test & she let them meet 2 or 3 times in a couple of weeks. then she cut him off again, basically said to choose between me & him. I have no doubt in my mind that she thought that I would get the hell out & he would go back to her... Didn't pan out that way though, cos we already knew where we were headed. since then it has been on again off again. I was only allowed to meet him & her for the first time about 1 year ago. It's only been this year that we've been able to have contact with him alone, before that DH had to go to a contact centre to see him. He said it was full of deadbeat dads who didn't even want to be there. Police liaison officers had to be there for some families...so DH definitely didn't fit in there. Plus it cost us $80 for 2 hours of fully supervised contact with his son. There were two people who changed every 15 mins so they could write reports of what happened throughout the visit. That was just another way to keep me out of the picture. 

Anyway...that is just the beginning of a story that has gone on for a long long time, but things are finally going well now. Hearing DSS say love you to me & DH still melts my heart every time!

So you can see why I had a few quiet tears that she is up the duff again and the cycle just continues...


----------



## Halliwell

Hello gorgeous Ladies!!

Just to start this convo off with a bang.. Constipation.... never really had it except for after operations.. have it now.. thinking its because of the blackmores preganancy vitamins?? but I looked online and I cant find anyone who has been blocked because of these?? any assistance on the matter?? its quite painful atm and fruit and liquids doesnt seem to be doing much?? 7 days till AF.. still don't feel pregnant but trying to stay positive and occasionally talk to my tummy when my partner isn't listening to try and tell my egg what it needs to do haha

It has been rain non stop all day.. I was expecting a mate to come over so I got up early and cleaned the house from top to bottom... really wierd.. I think Im OCD in that fact I dont mind having amessy house but as soon as someone is coming over I go into cleaning mode.. anyone else get that? I wouldnt even let my partner help because I knew I woudn't be satisfied with the job and would just get irritated so I told him to stay in bed out of my way. got the crazies a bit I think haha I dont think he minded.

Havent been able to read up but I hope you ladies are doing well!! and good luck to everyone who is about to drop an egg or expecting AF to hopefully not show up!!

xxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I want to hug you squeegs <3 

Hi there kiwi


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hehe hugging you right back Lisa!!! 

Aly, I take blackmores preconception. don't have any effects like that. I'm betting you're as duffered as they come, I haven't heard of anyone else getting constipated from their vitamins... Hope its an annoying symptom of your pregnancy!!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Lol, that's why I didn't 'click' with aquiss.... hahahhahaa well we have started our every second day now, so hopefully we will hit the jackpot!
> 
> You nervous about work this week to see the reaction fromt he letter?

A little but not too bad, spoke to my boss on Friday arvo but he was obviously expecting the letter....I guess I'll find out what's doing this week!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh squeegs.....what a journey....brought tears to my eyes just reading that! What doesn't break you makes you stronger eh? You are amazing Hun xx and your dh sounds like a top bloke too!!! X


----------



## Newbie32

I agree with squiggles, you're duffered halli!!!!

Howdy kiwi, fx you've caught the egg Hun! X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

mum2q :rofl: @ didnt "click" with aquiss!!! :hugs: to you doll, you are an amazing woman and will be a great mother, and an already great step mum! 
:jo: hope your week at work isnt too hell-ish, least you have us to vent too!!! 
Halli- sounds duffed to me! constipation, nesting/cleaning... FX!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Very glad about that 2mums, I don't know where I would be without all of you gorgeous women!

Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, glad you've talked to him. I suppose if he wants you still, he will probably be on your side as far as his opinion (he's probably got his hands tied as far as his boss goes I assume?), he might try to make it a bit of an easier ride with the big boss? 

Yes, it has been a big journey, but that from 3 months in taught us how to really communicate. Obviously we have had a lot of bad times, dh went through a bout of depression & anxiety that had him off work for 6 weeks. It broke my heart to see the look in his eyes every day, just like he would rather just go to sleep and not have to face the day. 

In the beginning I was so angry at her for taking from me the only thing I want in life- I wouldn't be able to give the man I live his first child. Now I feel that she hasn't taken a single thing from me. I wil be the first woman he loves through a pregnancy, his first birth, his first everything until the age he started seeing his ds. And even then, his ds is part of our family now, so she hasnt taken anything from me. 

Of course it took me a very long time to have this attitude. Bitterness will eat you up tho, so we will spend the next 15-20 years sucking it up and being the better people.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good to see you miss 2 mums!! 

Wonder how angel is going! Hope she's well! And that she got her house!! 

And that jayney got her job!


----------



## Newbie32

You seriously are AMAZING squiggles! Just incredible xxx you are going to be such an incredible mum xxx

Re my boss, really could go either way I think, my boss is doing all he can to be supportive of me, but its a pretty awful situation....I think the company's solicitors will need to respond to my letter, that is what will determine next steps...I certainly don't want to end 8 years of employment in a courtroom, so we will have to wait and see.....I won't let it destroy my friendship with my boss tho, I've worked for him for too long to allow that to be destroyed to. I know that worst case I get my redundancy anyway which is nearly a years salary so even tho I don't want to leave its not like I'm totally screwed!

Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I miss angel and jayney too!


----------



## Lisasmith

I can honestly relate squeegs! I have a 12 year old step daughter that we haven't seen since josh was 4 months old.. He is 8 now.


----------



## Lisasmith

Best of luck nana :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Lisasmith said:


> Best of luck nana :hugs:

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## Newbie32

6am spin class means bedtime for old nana :jo:!!!!

Sweet dreams my lovely lades xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Night, love :)


----------



## Newbie32

Night Hun, I will be stalking your chart in the morning for a big spike! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

I'll be stalking my chart too :rofl: thank you <3


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I guess at the end of the day you can't really lose. It would be ideal if the letter makes them realise you're right. Crossing my fingers for that! Sweet dreams! Happy cycling!! Looking forward to hearing an update, I hope you don't gave to wait long!

Lisa, that sucks big time! It's so easy for people to judge in a situation, but sometimes, it's best to just leave things and wait until the kids are old enough to make up their own minds. Did you have contact with step daughter in the beginning?


----------



## cossime

Sending you ladies a big hug!! So much revealed today, thanks for sharing squiggles-what a true inspiration you are:)

Night night ladies xxx

Oh btw, got my smiley today so expecting to o with a temp spike tomorrow-think I might join the two of you lisa and nanna with the egg hunt and tww!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hello my beautiful ladies xx

I have been neglecting you for the past week or so and I did not mean to <3 I have just been working and trying to spend some alone time with my baby :happydance: I love you all I&#8217;m sure you know :hugs: 

I can&#8217;t remember much f what I have read but I will try and comment hehe :winkwink:

Maddy &#8211; your SIL sounds like a nit job and I hope that you are ok x 

Shellybelly &#8211; You know how I feel about that bloody ex of dh!!!! You and J are going to have such lovely babies and they are going to be loved soooooo much and you and J are going to be fantastic parents.. :hugs: You and I are too much alike I tell ya!! Too wise beyond our years :winkwink: P.s NOBODY cliked with Aquiss hahahahahahahahaah xx

Alyce &#8211; I am soooo like that haha I clean as sooon as anybody is on their merry way :rofl: I do reckon I have a little OCD tho! :rofl: I really hope the constipation is a Pregnancy thing, but I have been blocked up for like at least 2 months now and I don&#8217;t know what is up? I am thinking my diet???Or my Vits? I am not sure but I would sure like a bloody answer haha :rofl: 

Kiwi &#8211; I have my DH wearing a Dublin shirt today hehe My mum sent us two parcels (she has sent me at least 30 &#8211; 40 in 3 years, no exaggeration haha ) and said that she was going to train Daniel in hahah :rofl:

2mums &#8211; I can&#8217;t wait for your next scan :hugs: I can&#8217;t wait to find out what sex the baby is :happydance: How is your Aunt xx

Nanna :jo: Whoop that bitches ass.. That is YOUR job!! Go get it girl!! Have missed you xx

Smithy &#8211; Hello my lovely :happydance: 

Cossi - :hi: Hope you catch that eggy :happydance: I think my eggy is coming to play today too hehe I have been drinking today but I don&#8217;t think that it has a great impact on temps so I am going to go by my temps tomorrow :happydance:

I am just listening to 80&#8217;s music with Daniel (which he doesn&#8217;t really like haha but I love) and having some wine and loving life :happydance:

Goodnight to those of you gone to bed xxx


----------



## Melainey

Oh and p.s I miss Angel and Jayney too.. and I did not mention everybody and I am sooo sorry :) xx


----------



## Pammy31

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Pammy, that's good that you've talked it through. He seems to be sending you a lot of mixed messages. I don't know how you cope with that! He's very cruisy with you charting your fertility & knowing when you ovulate for someone who doesn't want to try (which is a good thing for you!) I would just hate for him to change his mind once you were duffered. Were you really relieved with AF, or was that just a tool to get him to talk about it?

not a tool at all DH is not your average man... i am lucky.


----------



## Pammy31

yay cycle buddies Maddy40 and jellybean.... yay... off to bed now girlies


----------



## Halliwell

I'd love love love it to be a pregnancy thing! I haven't changed my diet or anything just switched my vitamins. I was on fabfol plus then switched to bkackmores. Fabfol made me poop like anything though and I guess because I started eating more fibre.. its confusing. I want to take laxatives but heard that you shoudnt if you are pregnant?? Not saying that I'm up the duff but I kind of don't want to risk it, that and I don't feel comfortable getting a butt clean from the doctors! Haha is there anything you lovely ladies can recommend or even a safe laxative? They do say never hold in darts or poo because it will just travel to your brain and that's where sh*tty ideas come from! Haha 
Glad to hear you clean ocd ish too M :) not so glad to hear you've also been like I am for two months :(


I do hope everyone is happy and well :) what are everyone's plans for the week? I wish I was ovulating at the same time as you guys!


----------



## Lisasmith

Hi Lainey :) I missed you!

Halliwell, go get yourself some glycerine suppositories from the chemist :) feel better! I had to be "cleaned out" by the hospital a few times when I was pregnant with my youngest. Worst thing ever.


----------



## number2woohoo

Good grief girls, a 5 day break out of range and I'll never catch up :)
I'll try...
Back at work today, blech. Think I preferred being the slave to the family down at the beach...


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> I agree Ginny...it's not always that simple (we're all testament to that!)
> Obviously people are waiting longer to have kids for their own personal reasons, wanting financial security, bigger house, women don't seem to like the idea of being a 'stay at home mum' anymore, not feeling ready, not having a partner (i get this is huge and unavoidable for many!!) etc but even despite the knowing that fertility decreases with age people are still waiting...would like to hear some of your opinions?!
> We planned poppy when I was only 20, I was mortified when peoples comments were along the lines of "oops, accident baby??" or "why do you want a baby now, live your life and enjoy being young!" as if we couldn't possibly have planned it - that would be irresponsible! But the reality is prime fertility is between 19-24, why would I wait til I was older than that to start trying...it just didn't make sense to me when I added it up! I think the info out there is really misleading...suggesting that once you're over 35, ferility drops dramatically (i agree it does for sure...evidence is out there to back it up!)but often articles fail to state that fertility starts to decline at 27!
> I totally understand you all have your reasons for starting to TTC when you did...but interested to know what made you start TTC at the time you did? :)

i was married to someone else for 10 years. unhappily. I decided that much as I wanted a child, I didn't want to ave one with him, having been brought up in a home where arguments and shouting happened all the time. Eventually I got the cahonas up to leave. Met my current partner shortly afterwards. We discussed babies but he said he didn't want to talk about it till my divorce was final. It was long and drawn out and expensive. Before we got around to talking about it again... oops. Pill + antibiotics baby.


----------



## cossime

W


----------



## cossime

Welcome back number 2!!! (excuse the trigger happy post prior!)!


----------



## Abby27

Hey Guys, sorry for being MIA...had to take DH to the emergency room....and today we are off for some emergency dental surgery. poor guy, he is in a lot of pain! WOW I am totally buggered, i cant seem to rest till i know he is asleep and not in pain, and then i cant seem to sleep any way. its so very hard to watch someone you love in agony and totally unable to help. Im glad i got him to the ER though...not that they could do much, but the meds were more effective than regular chemist meds. 
So im going to be doing some catch up reading while waiting at the dentist. hope you all caught those eggies! xo


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh the poor thing! Hope the dentist fixes him up. Dental pain is the worst


----------



## cossime

Abby27 said:


> Hey Guys, sorry for being MIA...had to take DH to the emergency room....and today we are off for some emergency dental surgery. poor guy, he is in a lot of pain! WOW I am totally buggered, i cant seem to rest till i know he is asleep and not in pain, and then i cant seem to sleep any way. its so very hard to watch someone you love in agony and totally unable to help. Im glad i got him to the ER though...not that they could do much, but the meds were more effective than regular chemist meds.
> So im going to be doing some catch up reading while waiting at the dentist. hope you all caught those eggies! xo

Sorry to hear Abby. Hope he is on the mend xx


----------



## lisamfr

Good Morning Ladies,

Back from QLD & there for also back at work. I so wish I was still on holidays & not stuck at work this morning. 

I tried to keep up with the thread when I was away but I think I have missed out on heaps once I have work under control I will go back & refresh my brain. 

Whiles I was away I ovulated late by 6 days. So I think I am 4 DPO. Will this push my period out? I am so confused now. Or am I still due for my period this Wednesday/Thursday??

Hope everyone is having a good morning.


----------



## Newbie32

Ah abby you poor luv! I hope he is feeling better soon and that you can get some rest hun xx

Happy monday everyone...Ive got my pos opk this morning (cbfm sill high, not peak) and my temp came up some this morning tho not super high...im pretty sure my +opk has been on o day for the past few months anyway - not very helpful for planning purposes!!!!!

Heres hoping we caught it - it will be a very different bd pattern for us this month with only two shots at it, O-2 and O.....so FX.....every other month theres been heaps more bd action, but as that hasnt worked im hoping to be lucky this time around!

Just been chatting to my boss who is seeing their solicitor this afternoon, he was impressed with my solicitors letter...kinda hard to discuss with him cos lazy twat is here for two days before she goes on leave....i'll be happier once she's gone!

I am feeling like rubbish today...my throat is very inflamed and very painful...even drinking tea feels like i am swallowing razor blades :(


----------



## Newbie32

lisamfr said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Back from QLD & there for also back at work. I so wish I was still on holidays & not stuck at work this morning.
> 
> I tried to keep up with the thread when I was away but I think I have missed out on heaps once I have work under control I will go back & refresh my brain.
> 
> Whiles I was away I ovulated late by 6 days. So I think I am 4 DPO. Will this push my period out? I am so confused now. Or am I still due for my period this Wednesday/Thursday??
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good morning.

Hey lise - your eggy got shy too! Yeah it will push your cycle back - you'd be due for AF 6 days later if o was 6 days late - but hopefully she never arrives and you are baking yourself a holiday bun!!! Nice to see you back hun xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Pos opk :/ this better be a mega egg! I have had a huge fertile window.. Wtf?


----------



## Lisasmith

Nana, get better x.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Hun, and yay for o time!!! ive had another good chat with my eggy and the swimmers today....i had the best ewcm ive had in ages this cycle too, so it seems that the EPO has done its job for me cycle!

Bring on June babies i say!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Cossi, good luck on your egg hunt!

Abby, hope your dh is ok! I suppose he wasn't just trying to get out of bd. lol

Aly, really hope you can get a quick fix soon. Eat lots of fibre, thatsmy only advice. Maybe talk to a pharmacist and tell him you're in tww? 

Lainey, enjoy that quality time, we need it sometimes! 

Number 2 welcome back! 

Pammy, I meant did you use it as a conversation starter to get him talking. I didn't mean your partner was a tool, I hope you didn't miss interpret that!! I thought you were disappointed rather than relieved. 

Lisa, hi!!!

Sorry if I missed any, I am only in my phone & also at work... :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies!!! Yay for positive opks!!! Got my smiley today!!!! :)

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_d61db2b37d75bfaf82b05f599622d53a_zpse90cd574.jpg


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Missed a few there! Glad you've had a chat to your boss nana!

Smithy, you seem to have had everything under the sun in the way of pregnancies & health peobls with little ones! You're such a great mum!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Rosie_PA said:


> Hi ladies!!! Yay for positive opks!!! Got my smiley today!!!! :)
> 
> https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_d61db2b37d75bfaf82b05f599622d53a_zpse90cd574.jpg

Woo hoo! Catch that eggy!! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Woohooo rosiecheeks! It seems today really was the day for +opks!!!!!!

Its like easter or something....total egg hunt!!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Missed a few there! Glad you've had a chat to your boss nana!
> 
> Smithy, you seem to have had everything under the sun in the way of pregnancies & health peobls with little ones! You're such a great mum!

Oh yeah, we have had it all! Thanks honey xx


----------



## Lisasmith

It's eggy day! How funny :rofl: I hope some swimmers have hung around in them tubes of mine!


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> Pos opk :/ this better be a mega egg! I have had a huge fertile window.. Wtf?

Could be a meag egg or EGGS!!


----------



## cossime

Rosie_PA said:


> Hi ladies!!! Yay for positive opks!!! Got my smiley today!!!! :)
> 
> https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_d61db2b37d75bfaf82b05f599622d53a_zpse90cd574.jpg

Wow there's so many of us about to hit the big O or just hit the big O!!!!!! Rosie you'll be with me, nanna and Lisa!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I think its an eggcelent day :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Halliwell said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Finally got a bit of time to sit down have a snack and chat to you ladies! I hope some of you are online.
> 
> Newbie32, Hi I dont think we have met yet :)
> I am 8 days away from my period and I think I might test in two days just so I can get it out of my system a bit!! although all the symptoms I was having after my ovulation that I was questioning have dissapeared!!!!!! I dont feel pregnant at all.. but I dont know if that has anything to do with just being in that phase where you dont think its going to work this month and staying positive is just that little itty bit harder!! or if its just my body being naturally unpregnant but Im still keeping my head held high thanks to all you ladies!!
> 
> Oh and thanks to everyone for replying back to what vitamins and supplements they were on and arent on! I seem to have hit a snag with the blackmores as Ive become a bit blocked downstairs.. not to sure if its them though since Ive only been on them for 4 days.. but im stocking up on fruit to see if that will help.
> 
> Just a random bit of bitching aand stuff that I thought I would add...
> I went into the chemist the other day to restock on my hpt's.. my partner normally goes as hes always out in town either picking up fire wood or milk or whatnot.. anywhoo...
> Ive always been told I look a bit like an 16-18 year old since I have that really young face which can be good but is partially annoying most times..
> anywhoo... I walk into the chemist and because I only live in a country town its quite small.. theres a few people about and im not the type of person to ever get nervous over buying condoms or pregnancy items etc.. so here I am browsing and a lady comes over and asks if I would like any help.. i simply reply Hi, yeh I would love some help :) Im looking for toothpaste, some black hair die and a pregnancy test please.. she poinbts me in the direction to where the toothpase is and hair dye so I pick them up.. then she goes 'what was the other thing' I go a pregnancy test a little louder into which everyone in the chemist turns around... I live in a pretty nosey town I guess. Anyways a few people giggle, others are a bit shocked I guess, staring at me, looking up and down and then I hear one person go a bit young isn't she. I just stand there and kind of slightly blush..
> The lady takes me over and goes one stick for 10 or two for 15.. I go Il take the two thanks. When I get up to the counter happily placing my items on the table I hear another old lady go, its ridiculous these days young ones trying to get knocked up, probably only for the goverment bonus and she doesn't even look like shes out of school what a little sl*t... I immedietely turn around in which I reply..
> Il take me looking really young as a compliment as I dont drink or smoke, and it hasn't seemed to do any wonders for you... but for your information... I have been out of school for four years.. have completed year 12, I have brought a house and am currently studying to be the vet nurse in this town.. also Im 21.. so im quite legal to get knocked up as you claim it and my partner and I arent even on any government entitlement..
> 
> with this she kind of gives me a greasy with her mouth open and I return to the cashier to pay for my items.. The whole chemist is silent.. the cashier goes would you like a receipt and I go no, then turn to walk out the door only to turn around and look at everyone and go have a nice day :) and walk out still red faced but happy that I stuck up for myself.
> 
> Sorry for the long story haha but it just shocks me how people can so openly discriminate and say stuff so blatantly when they no nothing haha
> 
> I hope everyone is happy and well :) xx

Bloody awesome story - that's the best laugh I've had all day. I bet they all felt embarrassed!
Always looked young for my age too, so can relate to this heaps. (I only stopped getting asked for ID about 2 years ago, lol)


----------



## lisamfr

SORRY I havent mentioned everyone below. But I just did a quick catch up on some pages. 

Hello to the new girls Halliwell & Jelly.Bean 

Melainey &#8211; yay & congratulation on finding a job. Hope its going well.

Newbie &#8211; thanks Hun bugger AF will be delayed by 6 days.

Kiwi - No boy eggs are fast and die off quicker.

2mums &#8211; sooo exciting you got to see you little bean

Cossime &#8211; GO HAWKS lol are you going to the game on Saturday?

Roise &#8211; woohoo go and catch that eggy.

I put the fake smile on my face this morning & when up to the other girl in my office who is pregnant & congratulated her. Some pplp are sooo annoying. I asked her about her 12 wk scan & she was like yeah we couldn&#8217;t real see the baby but I was like Oh well always next time. She was like as long as we could hear the heart I was happy. Then she went on about how they just moved into a new house and she wanted to have house warming but is annoyed that she can&#8217;t drink (alcohol) whats more important having parties or having a baby. I know she never really wanted kids & that's why it sooo annoying.


----------



## number2woohoo

Right, I'm caught up. Now don't talk too much while I go do some work!

Hi to Haliwell and Jelly Bean, welcome. 

Halliwell lots of people find the iron in prenatal vitamins clogs them up. Eat lots of fibre rich foods or if all else try a bucket of prunes (can be explosive).

Squeegs - hugs to you love. What a journey you guys have had. xoxoxo

Abby hope he is feeling better, that sounds dreadful!

Newbie, our BFP month we only BD'd at O-2 so it's still a good chance you have there. x
As far as the sore throat goes my tried and true remedy is a nip of bundy, with a spoonful of honey in it, and a dash of hot water so it's easier to stir in. If the 1st one doesn't work, the 8th one will.


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, Lisa. I could punch her!! Grrr


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, eggselent day... You really are a nana! Haha I think less is more, you've gotta try everything!! 

Amanda, love your rum home remedy!


----------



## number2woohoo

It really does work, she should have one and try it. Maybe wait till the sun's over the yardarm first. Plus, too early for anything to have implanted so she can still have 8 of them by my calculations, should she want to...


----------



## Melainey

Good morning you lovely ladies :happydance:

Alyce &#8211; I really hope that you are duffers :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: Smithy is dead on I think they are suppositories (don&#8217;t mind the spelling? Haha) I had them when I was duffers too! Oh and I am no longer blocked up hehehe That bottle of wine and the beers last night helped me :winkwink: hehe

Smithy &#8211; Hello lovely :hi: I missed you too ..How are you ??? :hugs:

Amanda &#8211; Glad you are back :happydance: Obviously you and your new partner were meant to have babies :hugs: So glad that you found each other .. So great when you find that one person you are supposed to be with :happydance:

Cossime - :rofl: I loved your premature response :winkwink: hehehe

Abby &#8211; I hope that your DH is ok and that he makes a swift recovery :hugs: xx

Lisa - :hi: Hope you had a great holiday :hugs: Yeah this will push your :af: out by 6 days as your LP should stay the same give or take one day or so :happydance: It&#8217;s annoying when women who don&#8217;t want kids get pregnant :sad: but it will be your turn soon :hugs:

Nanna :jo: I hope you caught that eggy :happydance: Also you take care of yourself. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: xx

Rosiecheeks &#8211; YAY for positive OPK :happydance: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: hehehe :holly:

2mums &#8211; How is OH&#8217;s nose? Also your Aunt? And that little bean?

Lucy &#8211; How are you doing hunni? How&#8217;s the little bean? 

Shelly - How are you hunni ? xx

As for me ladies &#8211; I am having a lazy day today :happydance: Have a day off so happy about that&#8230; Had a GREAT time with my baby yesterday .. The day was perfect except I was a little crabby, I think I O&#8217;d yesterday hahaha Although FF has gone back to thinking I O&#8217;d on CD11 &#8230; I haven&#8217;t got a clue why hahaha! So I am hoping my temps stay up cause I didn&#8217;t have a lot of sleep last night and also was drinking so hopefully that didn&#8217;t affect my temp.. Tomorrow will tell :happydance: 

Love you all xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lisamfr said:


> SORRY I havent mentioned everyone below. But I just did a quick catch up on some pages.
> 
> Hello to the new girls Halliwell & Jelly.Bean
> 
> Melainey  yay & congratulation on finding a job. Hope its going well.
> 
> Newbie  thanks Hun bugger AF will be delayed by 6 days.
> 
> Kiwi - No boy eggs are fast and die off quicker.
> 
> 2mums  sooo exciting you got to see you little bean
> 
> Cossime  GO HAWKS lol are you going to the game on Saturday?
> 
> Roise  woohoo go and catch that eggy.
> 
> I put the fake smile on my face this morning & when up to the other girl in my office who is pregnant & congratulated her. Some pplp are sooo annoying. I asked her about her 12 wk scan & she was like yeah we couldnt real see the baby but I was like Oh well always next time. She was like as long as we could hear the heart I was happy. Then she went on about how they just moved into a new house and she wanted to have house warming but is annoyed that she cant drink (alcohol) whats more important having parties or having a baby. I know she never really wanted kids & that's why it sooo annoying.

Soo frustrating! You poor thing! Stay strong & vent to us!! Xx


----------



## lisamfr

Yes smithy I would love too. She also told me four years ago that if she got pregnant and had trouble in the delivery room. Her husband had to save her & not the baby. Even at the time I was like what really. Her doctors told her ages ago that she shouldnt have children. Not sure what has changed now. She told me that she was really sick & that's how she found out she was pregnant.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi :flasher: great catch up post!!!! 

Lisa- be the bigger person and keep smiling!! (more than I could do!!)

Nana- poor throat :(. Hope it feels better soon!!! 

Very excited to be sharing O time with so many of you lovely ladies!!! Fx'd we get loads of BFPs this month!!!!! Xoxo


----------



## Rosie_PA

Number2- how are you feeling??


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Right, I'm caught up. Now don't talk too much while I go do some work!
> 
> Hi to Haliwell and Jelly Bean, welcome.
> 
> Halliwell lots of people find the iron in prenatal vitamins clogs them up. Eat lots of fibre rich foods or if all else try a bucket of prunes (can be explosive).
> 
> Squeegs - hugs to you love. What a journey you guys have had. xoxoxo
> 
> Abby hope he is feeling better, that sounds dreadful!
> 
> Newbie, our BFP month we only BD'd at O-2 so it's still a good chance you have there. x
> As far as the sore throat goes my tried and true remedy is a nip of bundy, with a spoonful of honey in it, and a dash of hot water so it's easier to stir in. If the 1st one doesn't work, the 8th one will.

Bahahahahaha...oh how we have missed you number2!!!! Bundy eh?



Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Nana, eggselent day... You really are a nana! Haha I think less is more, you've gotta try everything!!
> 
> Amanda, love your rum home remedy!

You betchya im a nana!!!! I think even complete with a requirement to nap before dinner today...i have been yawning at my desk all day!!!



number2woohoo said:


> It really does work, she should have one and try it. Maybe wait till the sun's over the yardarm first. Plus, too early for anything to have implanted so she can still have 8 of them by my calculations, should she want to...

You got it. Home via the bottle o tonight. When hubby asks wtf, i will say Amanda told me to!!!!!



Melainey said:


> Good morning you lovely ladies :happydance:
> 
> Alyce &#8211; I really hope that you are duffers :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: Smithy is dead on I think they are suppositories (don&#8217;t mind the spelling? Haha) I had them when I was duffers too! Oh and I am no longer blocked up hehehe That bottle of wine and the beers last night helped me :winkwink: hehe
> 
> Smithy &#8211; Hello lovely :hi: I missed you too ..How are you ??? :hugs:
> 
> Amanda &#8211; Glad you are back :happydance: Obviously you and your new partner were meant to have babies :hugs: So glad that you found each other .. So great when you find that one person you are supposed to be with :happydance:
> 
> Cossime - :rofl: I loved your premature response :winkwink: hehehe
> 
> Abby &#8211; I hope that your DH is ok and that he makes a swift recovery :hugs: xx
> 
> Lisa - :hi: Hope you had a great holiday :hugs: Yeah this will push your :af: out by 6 days as your LP should stay the same give or take one day or so :happydance: It&#8217;s annoying when women who don&#8217;t want kids get pregnant :sad: but it will be your turn soon :hugs:
> 
> Nanna :jo: I hope you caught that eggy :happydance: Also you take care of yourself. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: xx
> 
> Rosiecheeks &#8211; YAY for positive OPK :happydance: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: hehehe :holly:
> 
> 2mums &#8211; How is OH&#8217;s nose? Also your Aunt? And that little bean?
> 
> Lucy &#8211; How are you doing hunni? How&#8217;s the little bean?
> 
> Shelly - How are you hunni ? xx
> 
> As for me ladies &#8211; I am having a lazy day today :happydance: Have a day off so happy about that&#8230; Had a GREAT time with my baby yesterday .. The day was perfect except I was a little crabby, I think I O&#8217;d yesterday hahaha Although FF has gone back to thinking I O&#8217;d on CD11 &#8230; I haven&#8217;t got a clue why hahaha! So I am hoping my temps stay up cause I didn&#8217;t have a lot of sleep last night and also was drinking so hopefully that didn&#8217;t affect my temp.. Tomorrow will tell :happydance:
> 
> Love you all xxx

Thanks gorgeous, you enjoy your day off but no more neglecting us!!!!! I reckon your chart looks like you've o'd too - what is going on with all of this egg action today!!!!! (cue more creepy music!!!) We are all syncing up - either at O day or the start of a new cycle....even lisa's eggy waited 6 days...its quite incredible i reckon...


lisamfr said:


> Yes smithy I would love too. She also told me four years ago that if she got pregnant and had trouble in the delivery room. Her husband had to save her & not the baby. Even at the time I was like what really. Her doctors told her ages ago that she shouldnt have children. Not sure what has changed now. She told me that she was really sick & that's how she found out she was pregnant.

Well good on you for doing the right thing luv - you've done better than i reckon i would have!

Squeegs, your eggy needs to come and play now as well!!! That would be eggtastic :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Jesus :/


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> Good morning you lovely ladies :happydance:
> 
> Alyce  I really hope that you are duffers :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: Smithy is dead on I think they are suppositories (dont mind the spelling? Haha) I had them when I was duffers too! Oh and I am no longer blocked up hehehe That bottle of wine and the beers last night helped me :winkwink: hehe
> 
> Smithy  Hello lovely :hi: I missed you too ..How are you ??? :hugs:
> 
> Amanda  Glad you are back :happydance: Obviously you and your new partner were meant to have babies :hugs: So glad that you found each other .. So great when you find that one person you are supposed to be with :happydance:
> 
> Cossime - :rofl: I loved your premature response :winkwink: hehehe
> 
> Abby  I hope that your DH is ok and that he makes a swift recovery :hugs: xx
> 
> Lisa - :hi: Hope you had a great holiday :hugs: Yeah this will push your :af: out by 6 days as your LP should stay the same give or take one day or so :happydance: Its annoying when women who dont want kids get pregnant :sad: but it will be your turn soon :hugs:
> 
> Nanna :jo: I hope you caught that eggy :happydance: Also you take care of yourself. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: xx
> 
> Rosiecheeks  YAY for positive OPK :happydance: :flasher: :flasher: :flasher: hehehe :holly:
> 
> 2mums  How is OHs nose? Also your Aunt? And that little bean?
> 
> Lucy  How are you doing hunni? Hows the little bean?
> 
> Shelly - How are you hunni ? xx
> 
> As for me ladies  I am having a lazy day today :happydance: Have a day off so happy about that Had a GREAT time with my baby yesterday .. The day was perfect except I was a little crabby, I think I Od yesterday hahaha Although FF has gone back to thinking I Od on CD11  I havent got a clue why hahaha! So I am hoping my temps stay up cause I didnt have a lot of sleep last night and also was drinking so hopefully that didnt affect my temp.. Tomorrow will tell :happydance:
> 
> Love you all xxx

I'm good thank you my love :hugs: house working today yay


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lisamfr said:


> Yes smithy I would love too. She also told me four years ago that if she got pregnant and had trouble in the delivery room. Her husband had to save her & not the baby. Even at the time I was like what really. Her doctors told her ages ago that she shouldnt have children. Not sure what has changed now. She told me that she was really sick & that's how she found out she was pregnant.

Omg! That's pathetic! You really do need a license to breed!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisa- any idea why she was told she shouldn't have children??


----------



## Lisasmith

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...4940264B-568-0000003B4CC1D600_zps09b30b04.jpg ain't no denying that


----------



## Melainey

heheheh Eggtastic :rofl:I love it! 

Rosie - I used a cheat sheet today hehehehe :happydance: I really hope that we all catch those eggies too and that we can all sync up with dufferness instead of O time hehehe 

It is very strange how the female body works :haha: I can't believe that we have all synced up like we have :rofl: But I do love it it makes things A LOT easier to keep up with :rofl: 

Smithy - Meee too .. I have actually began to like the whole being a wife and cleaning malark hahaha!! 

Just a little rant - I have no problem with any religion, but I do not like when people knock on your door and preach .. I mean if I want to join your religion I will come to you? Is that being unreasonable? I just had some Jahovas witnesses knock on my door.. I was very nice and explained that I do not believe etc.. But it just gets to me! Sorry for the rant haha

Also on another note I still have not gotten my tax back! I called the place I did it with and it seems that either their system or the ATO's system has f'd up! So I have been waiting over 3 weeks to get the money and now will probably have to wait another 2! So I am very pissed off about that too!!

How are you my lovely shell bell :happydance:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisasmith said:


> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...4940264B-568-0000003B4CC1D600_zps09b30b04.jpg ain't no denying that

Whoo hooooo! Catch that eggy!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I like the fact that most of our charts are mental this month, too!


----------



## Melainey

THere really isn't any denying that smithy hehe go get that eggy :sperm:

EDIT: Yeah I really hope that the crazy charts are a good sign :happydance:


----------



## lisamfr

Rosie - I cant remember she told me four years ago. Because we both got married the same time & then I asked her when will they have children. She has a lot of health problems I think. Her doctor wanted her to have children when she was in her early 30 she is now 38. Now that I think about it we did joke that maybe she was pregnant but then we all said no way but I thought she must be pregnant because she had a lot of doctors appointment over the month or so. 

Another girl in my office is pregnant she told me at 5 weeks as we are good friends. Both girls are due in March 2013 a week apart. But I dont think either of them are happy to be pregnant at the same time as each other as they dont get a long. So that's pretty funny.


----------



## Newbie32

Lisasmith said:


> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...4940264B-568-0000003B4CC1D600_zps09b30b04.jpg ain't no denying that

Exactly what mine looks like today! I would just like to know why it is that i get a pos opk AFTER i o? GRRRR at my stupid body!!!!! 3rd month in a row it doesnt turn proper pos until the day which ff calls 1dpo....


----------



## Rosie_PA

lisamfr said:


> Rosie - I cant remember she told me four years ago. Because we both got married the same time & then I asked her when will they have children. She has a lot of health problems I think. Her doctor wanted her to have children when she was in her early 30 she is now 38. Now that I think about it we did joke that maybe she was pregnant but then we all said no way but I thought she must be pregnant because she had a lot of doctors appointment over the month or so.
> 
> Another girl in my office is pregnant she told me at 5 weeks as we are good friends. Both girls are due in March 2013 a week apart. But I dont think either of them are happy to be pregnant at the same time as each other as they dont get a long. So that's pretty funny.



I was just wondering....aka being nosy.....:rofl: I think it's funny that they are duffered together!!! Lol. I can't wait till WE are all duffered together!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...4940264B-568-0000003B4CC1D600_zps09b30b04.jpg ain't no denying that
> 
> Exactly what mine looks like today! I would just like to know why it is that i get a pos opk AFTER i o? GRRRR at my stupid body!!!!! 3rd month in a row it doesnt turn proper pos until the day which ff calls 1dpo....Click to expand...

That's crazy nana!!! I've never heard of such a thing?


----------



## Newbie32

Smithy you're right re the crazy charts...every month i have had really clear pre and post o temps...this month my v temps are all over the place (i know not helped by my travelling etc, but still ive only travelled the 4 days!) and now my v temps and o temps are quite similar, whereas previously they were quite different! Maybe i really have been sleeping with my legs open or something....


----------



## number2woohoo

Rosie_PA said:


> Number2- how are you feeling??

Fine here. Well, slightly sick but I think that is more likely to be due to the giant caramel slice I just ate than anything else.


----------



## Rosie_PA

number2woohoo said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Number2- how are you feeling??
> 
> Fine here. Well, slightly sick but I think that is more likely to be due to the giant caramel slice I just ate than anything else.Click to expand...

Glad to hear, so excited for your sticky little bean!!!! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...4940264B-568-0000003B4CC1D600_zps09b30b04.jpg ain't no denying that
> 
> Exactly what mine looks like today! I would just like to know why it is that i get a pos opk AFTER i o? GRRRR at my stupid body!!!!! 3rd month in a row it doesnt turn proper pos until the day which ff calls 1dpo....Click to expand...
> 
> That's crazy nana!!! I've never heard of such a thing?Click to expand...

Yeah...this will be the third month...i dont really understand tbh...i think it might have happened in the first month i charted too cos i reckon i o'd before ff put in my crosshairs and thats why my lp was only 11 days...


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...4940264B-568-0000003B4CC1D600_zps09b30b04.jpg ain't no denying that
> 
> Exactly what mine looks like today! I would just like to know why it is that i get a pos opk AFTER i o? GRRRR at my stupid body!!!!! 3rd month in a row it doesnt turn proper pos until the day which ff calls 1dpo....Click to expand...
> 
> That's crazy nana!!! I've never heard of such a thing?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...this will be the third month...i dont really understand tbh...i think it might have happened in the first month i charted too cos i reckon i o'd before ff put in my crosshairs and thats why my lp was only 11 days...Click to expand...


Maybe the monitor will help clarify things? I switched to the smileys because the lines threw me off on the other opks, something else to consider?

I am off to bed, hope everyone has a great day! Xx:flower:


----------



## Newbie32

Hmmm...ive always gotten really clearly positive opk's...a build up over a few days and then bang, dark as, just like smithy's. Only inthe last month or two ive noticed that this is accompanied by some sort of a temp increase...unless ff is just getting it wrong every month...

Hopefully the cbfm will give me a clearer view next cycle! It stayed on high fert this month but i think thats cos its learning me :)

Sweet dreams rosie cheeks xx


----------



## Halliwell

Prunes, cant say Ive ever tried them before but I did go to the store and get some so hopefully an explosion will happen today!! its getting so painful but its just on one side mainly.. I thought it was my ovaries to begin with.

Good luck and baby dust to all those that are on O week this week!! I hope your eggies are ready and we get so many BFP's this month!!! 

lisamfr-Hi and nice to meet you!!
I can understand your frusration over woman in the office who are pregnant and haven't even tried or anything like that and many conversations that have happened about not really even wanting a kid!! When I worked at an employment agency 3 woman in the office were pregnant at the same time.. all a month apart and all of them didnt really want kids!! and were constantly going oh wait till you ge pregnant and blah blah how unenjoyable its going to be and how they said oh your only 21 hold off, dont ruin your life!! but then they walk around the office gloating that a little one is on the way etc.. it confuses me haha i am happy for them though because no doubt they would be excellent mums. I just found out two of my friends are pregnant! well one isnt that close and i know her alot as a bit of a tramp because she sleeps around alot but she seems really happy so Im happy.. and the other ha been trying for two years so I nearly burst into tears when I found out, slightly jealous but none the less so happy for her!!!! shes been wanting to be a mum and have kids ever since Ive known her but the doctors said it might not happen till she loses weight as she is a big girl but she proved them all wrong!!! I loved it. 

Abby - I hope you DH is doing ok!! I do agree wth you seeing them in pain and that you can only do so much does suck!! I hope he recovers really fast!!

Melainey - congratz on the job! and im thinking if these prunes dont work I have a lovely bottle of wine sitting in the fridge that i might just have a glassor two and see if that helps!

number2woohoo- Howdy its nice to meet you! glad you liked my story :) oh wow you only stopped getting asked two years ago!! my sister whose just turned 30 still gets asked.. its amazing isnt it!! All i get told is you will love it when your older.. which im sure I will but atm its nothing but annoying!! especially when people ridicule you!!

Hello to Rosie aswell :) there are so many of you girls! I love it!!


Its an absolute shocker of a day hear.. its raining so hard and blowing all sorts of things across my yard. Its nice to be inside listening to the rain rugged up on the couch. Ido have to go out later because its looked like my maltese shihtzu of 14 years has taken a turn for the worst. :( 

If ive forgotton anyone else my apoligies, I have been reading through and you girls do make me laugh and I have to say have cheered me up immensely since I seem to be in the grumps today..


And just as an extra story.. I have a siser who i mentioned before who just turned 30.. she has two kids of her own to both differant fathers one is 4 and one is 1 not that theres anything wrong with that but she bunny hops from one father to the other and before having the second one to the second guy she had an abortion to that second guy then got pregnant with her second child and went through with it only to break up with him 3 months after he was born nd get back with the first.. my sister has a bad drug past and although shes off it now is way to consumed in giving her kids to a baby sitter to look after.. she does have two jobs.. waitressing and modelling but only works 3 times a week... and when she has money spends it on getting her nails and hair done. the kids are well groomed and well looked after, she is a good mum but for instance.. she lives in a place called pt cook, my mum lives in geelong which is half an hour away. My mum barely ever gets to see her grandkids as my sister is always complaining that it costs to much petrol to get down.. go figure.. so my mum who has a busted leg and doesnt drive tries to catch the train up and go see her. instead of my sister picking her up she has to make her own way. which honest to god disgusts me because my mum just had an aneurysm burst in her stomach and was in hospital for a week and my sister coudnt even go down and see her.. even asked me for money to go see her. Anyways.. bit off the subject.. my mum went into the supermarket down from her street to find my sister promoting alcohol on one of her modelling jobs etc and asked if she was coming down to visit.. my sister relied she wasnt as she was busy all day and when mum replied I could look after your kids while your working down hear if you would like, my sister replies no as they are with the indian baby sitter (Im not racist just saying indian because thats the only way i can remember her) then mum goes ok Ive sent birthday presents up for the boys il give you a ring later tonight. My sister then goes can I borrow 50 bucks...

I honest to god dont know where her money goes.. she gets government help for both boys, rent assistance, her dads pretty rich, she gets full child care for one of her boys and has two jobs.. anyways thats really none of my buisness im just glad my nephews are ok even though she wont let me meet one of them because she thinks i slept with his dad after they broke up (parranoid) even though I was in a relationship and still am and am not unfaithful and she's slept with two of my bfs... (you can see this is pretty Jerry Springer lol)

Anywhoo I ignore her. I get a call from my nan who is crying saying that my sister had called the cops and my grandpa.. whose not really my grandpa just has been my nans bf for 40 years because her previous husband died in her arms when she was 33... has been charged for apparantly touching my sister when she was little.. which is pretty farfetched as hes never touched me and her story that she says keeps changing! cops said that she said he touched her when she was 4, my brothers gf says she told her when she was 8 and so forth... because my mother wasnt stable at the time my grandparents raised us, gave us an education and all the good things in life until my mum came good. He would take us to sleepovers or our bowling competitions and not only that ever since my nan got diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and emphysema hes been the golden one putting up with her mood swings taking her to hospital appointments and all that jazz.. So my sister and god knows why she is doing this after all this time is pretty much well I dont know.. one minute she is happoy and proud and bragging how far she has come along and how she knows all.. next its if we dont give her moneyshe tries to scandalize the family.. Sorry for the really long rant but my sister is just unbelievable!! and I needed someone to rant to because my family rings me up and being all the way in tassie I cant really do much other then listen until the court case comes up. I feel like knocking her out because its just making my nans health worse.. not only that my uncle who still lives with my nan.. mind you he is 48.. well his ex wife brought his 9 year old daughter down to stay for two weeks.. she has a cold... which can easily turn into pneumonia for my nan but my uncle who barely has anytime for the kid doesnt care nor does the ex wife.. That and my mum who goes down there every day to bath my nan and make her and my grandpa something to eat doesnt really get alog with my uncle.. mum cleans the houseand my uncle and il be gross here.. pisses all over the toilet seat, eats my nans frozen dinners that are there for her when my grandpa has to work and whatnot, doesnt do his own washing and even whe my nan is having a nao makes that much noise in the house its unbelievable!! my mums tried to tell him to stop in which he has pushed her and hit her twice.. in which my nan sticks up for him and says he is just acting out over her and how she is going to pass away soon. (Mind you she was suppose to pass away 4 years ago and is still going strong!! :)) so yes.. he has his daughter down and not even paying attention to her, shes sick.. my mums losing it because he is just plain rude and messy, nans sick, my grandpas broken hearted over what my sisters doing, my brother is trying to be the psychologist and telling everyone what to do, my sisters being an attention seeker, and im sitting in tassie listening to all this trying to give advice while my dogs dying, hoping im pregnant and trying to hold back from ringing and blasting the shit out of my sister.. I dont see why she coudnt do this after nan has passed away.. 


Really really sorry for the long rant but I feel much better getting that off my chest.



Baby dust to all of you!! xxxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...4940264B-568-0000003B4CC1D600_zps09b30b04.jpg ain't no denying that
> 
> Exactly what mine looks like today! I would just like to know why it is that i get a pos opk AFTER i o? GRRRR at my stupid body!!!!! 3rd month in a row it doesnt turn proper pos until the day which ff calls 1dpo....Click to expand...

I'm the same! My cm is already changing away from fertility and yeah.. Wtf?


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Smithy you're right re the crazy charts...every month i have had really clear pre and post o temps...this month my v temps are all over the place (i know not helped by my travelling etc, but still ive only travelled the 4 days!) and now my v temps and o temps are quite similar, whereas previously they were quite different! Maybe i really have been sleeping with my legs open or something....

Mine is mental.. Better be the magic month. In my life I have never had 5 days of ewcm


----------



## Newbie32

Lisasmith said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...4940264B-568-0000003B4CC1D600_zps09b30b04.jpg ain't no denying that
> 
> Exactly what mine looks like today! I would just like to know why it is that i get a pos opk AFTER i o? GRRRR at my stupid body!!!!! 3rd month in a row it doesnt turn proper pos until the day which ff calls 1dpo....Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same! My cm is already changing away from fertility and yeah.. Wtf?Click to expand...

Yep, all the signs say o is complete (temp, cm, cp, etc) - except we are supposed to get the line to warn us!!!

How often do you opk? I did about 6 yesterday (see abs, its not just you...) and im wondering if would have been pos last night but i drank heaps of liquids all day yesterday so could have been diluted urine...

Next month i'll have to limit my fluid intake and test it out close to o day!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

The last 2 days have been negative, so I assumed i o'd yesterday. Stupid things! Ugh


----------



## Newbie32

im with ya sister.....i think my body may have figured out a way to hide LH in its system to be sneaky...


----------



## Lisasmith

Well here's to hoping our ******** hormones bring us disgustingly huge bellies! I'm actually scared of how big I'll get this time


----------



## Lisasmith

Oops I used the R Word


----------



## Newbie32

lol.....naughty smithy being sensored by bnb!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Alyce I'm sooooooo sorry about your family situation!Ihope it all works out for you xx


----------



## Halliwell

Im sure it will melainey :) just gotta give it time and try not to go off at my sister so she cant bring it up in court!! haha xx


----------



## Lisasmith

I know! Tut tut 

For the record this was me at 29 weeks with number 3 

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...D29FD7F7-868-0000005E17DC9F2A_zps31891503.jpg


----------



## Lisasmith

Halliwell said:


> Im sure it will melainey :) just gotta give it time and try not to go off at my sister so she cant bring it up in court!! haha xx

Families are crazy sometimes. :hugs: hope it all gets resolved


----------



## Melainey

Bloody families haha :hugs: 

Gosh I'm tired today haha tired and I didn't even do anything hehehe


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm knackered too. So much more cleaning to do


----------



## Melainey

I haven't even started yet hehe! Watching a movie :)


----------



## Lisasmith

I've done 5 loads of washing


----------



## Melainey

Wow! That's a lot of washing!


----------



## cossime

I feel like I've wet myself!!! Too much watery cm (sorry, tmi!) Will probably take another opk smiley this afternoon as I haven't had any overy twinges yet but it's obviously today/tongiht judging by my temp this morning. Expecting a spike tomorrow to confirm...

:hi: Melainey!!! Nice to see you back!!! Newbie and Smithy-my chart is crazy whacked too, must be the month for it. And you smithy are ALL baby in the photo!!! Crap, I'm not posting what I looked like incase you think it's an animal from the ocean :rofl: !!!! Newbie, not sure why your LH is being detected _after_ ovulation?? Hmmmmmm.....

Halli, shit I don't evenknow what to say :( I hope it all works our for you. You are so strong to be dealing with all of this but make sure you put yourself first. We go through enough as it is ttc so you don't need any of this extra stress that's for sure :hugs: to you xxx

Lisafr: OMG can't wait until Saturday's game! C'arn the hawks!!! No not going but will be partying up that's for sure:)

Think it's time we did a roll-call. Where's everyone at?


----------



## Melainey

Well FF thinks I'm on 9 dpo but I think that I an 1 dpo today :)


----------



## Lisasmith

I am soooo short that out is the only way to go lol I also lose a lot of weight when pregnant so the belly is more obvious


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> Well FF thinks I'm on 9 dpo but I think that I an 1 dpo today :)

Screw ff you od with me and nana ;)


----------



## Melainey

How short are you smithy? :) I'm a short are myself hehe!I need to lose weight but nothing I bloody do helps haha

yeah I think you're right :happydance: and I think squiggles will be with us too hehe


----------



## lisamfr

I am 4 or 5 dpo. I got smiley faces from Thursday up until Saturday morning. I just worked it out and if I am duffed this bean will be born on hubby's or my daughter's BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm 151cm or 4ft 11 inches


----------



## Melainey

That is too cute smithy :) I'm 165cm :)


----------



## number2woohoo

bloody hell, halliwell, I'm exhausted just reading all that. poor you xoxo


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah I'm a shorty :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

I'm 160cm..


----------



## Melainey

That is just too cute tho smithy hehehe :rofl:


----------



## Halliwell

I am 156 or 8cm.. so 5ft and 2 inches I think.. im such a shortarse.

And thanks guys.. yeh so much is going on im glad im in tassie and just listening to it over the phone!! and guess what prunes seem to be doing somethig because theres movement at the station!! wooo!! even if it was a little rabbit poo... its still coming out haha sorry tmi.. not to mention quite alot of cm... hoping thats a good sign.


Do any of you girls sweat more after your o?? 

xx


----------



## Melainey

Lots of little women hehe :)

Is it strange that I'm looking up baby names? Haha


----------



## lisamfr

nope its not strange at all


----------



## number2woohoo

depends what the names are ;)


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha :rofl: I like unusual names hahaha


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: girls,

You can tell that Melainey and Newbie are back.... wake up to 10 pages to catch up on! LOL :coffee:

What a great start to the week though NEWBIE, LISA, COSSIME & ROSIE all big fat smiley faces and chasing those eggs. Go get them girls. My temps finally increased a little this morning which is a good sign. FF hasn't given me any red lines yet on my chart. Maybe I have stumped them.

NEWBIE: good luck with your solicitors letter. I can only imagine how frustrating it is and how uncomfortable the work place is but hopefully things will resolve soon for you. Also hope you feel better soon and that this is not the start of a cold or flu. I hate sore throats and snot :)

HALLIWELL: sometimes iron can cause constipation. If you have changed brands you might want to check out the two boxes and see the iron amounts. It could also be a pregnancy sign so fingers crossed it is the latter one! 

NUMBER2: welcome back. Hope you had a lovely break away. 

ABBY: how is your DH feeling today? I hate the dentist and dental pain. 

Not sure who said it but yep I think JUNE is a brilliant month to have a baby. :baby: It works out just perfect for me. If I fall pregnant in sept then we will be 3mths and get our scan for our 1st wedding anniversary plus it would be lovely to announce it at Christmas time and then of course I will be due June 19th which sounds like a lovely birth date for Ethan :) LOL

My mum bless her is so funny. I was chatting to her yesterday when out of the blue is asked if I had "any news to tell". I know she is fishing for information (I haven't told her about TTC and all the problems) so I asked her why which she replied "the kookaburras". I wasn't sure what she was raving on about, I thought she lost the plot until she said that kookaburras were sitting on their front letter box and have been hanging around the house. I told her to stop feeding them then to which she replied "no that is a great sign, if a kookaburra lands on the front of the house that means that there is going to be a pregnancy". I hope she is right and its not some silly wives tale (which I am sure it is). :happydance:

Well hope everyone is having a great monday. I have to go back to watch Ireland AM the morning breakfast show. My DH is going to be on it today. So I'd better go and at least watch and tape it for him before I head to work. 

NOW GO AND CATCH THOSE EGGS PLEASE GIRLS!!!! And welcome to the TWW. :bfp: all around I hope!!!!


----------



## Melainey

I really hope that it's a good sign kiwi :happydance: we are sooooooo die for done more bfps around here :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> Hahaha :rofl: I like unusual names hahaha

what unusual names are you looking at?

I must be a giant on here.... I am 172cm LOL


----------



## number2woohoo

Kiwi - how lovely if she is right :)

Lainey - come on, what names - I need a laugh girl ;)


----------



## Melainey

Haha ah no they're not that bad! For boys I like Phoenix orOrlando! And well I have my girls names picked (dh doesn't have a say haha) which are serrayah and Indiana :) have you guys got names picked?


----------



## Lisasmith

Love them Lainey :) 
Boys: miles, jack, Max and girls: Lola or Sadie


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I like some unusual names but I generally play it safe (ish). Growing up I never met another Sasha until I was in year 12 at school and then a little one started year 8 with my name. I have only met about 5 Sasha's in total (and that includes newbie on here).

GIRLS: Milla, Isla, Matilda, Madelyn, Isabella, Ruby, Aspen and Micah
BOYS: Ethan, Jai, Alex, Luka, Danyl, Jaxon, Kaleb and Rylan

I use to love the name Thomas until the girls over here call AF Tom (Time Of Month) so had to scrap that LOL. I also loved Jake but spelt Jaik however our dog is called that so couldn't call my child that as well.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

There is plenty of Irish names that I like but I think everyone back home would struggle trying to pronounce them.

MELAINEY: love Indiana (indy) and Phoenix! 
SMITHY: Max and Lola! perfect


----------



## Halliwell

our names that we have picked out are boys : Aurick and Cylus and Girls : Lexie and Ryleigh


----------



## Halliwell

oh and Daiton for a boy aswell


----------



## Maddy40

Ah my computer hates emoticons. When I try to put them into my posts (if I'm at home) the whole system freezes. Better save the cutesies for the office!

Smithy...Wow! Did you have to lean over backwards to stop tipping over?

Mum2Q...Going to take a leaf from yr book & build a bridge.....when SIL is talking to me again 

Halli...get psyllium husk about $5 from Woolies health section for a big bag. Stir 2 heaped teaspoons in a glass of water and chug (don't wait or the husks turn to glue). Then immediately fill your glass with plain water again and drink that to wash everything down. It really works, it's all natural and reasonably priced. 

Rosie...the egg whisperer...hope the spermy got good swimming practice.

Abby...poor DH. Did he break a tooth or was it just lack of maintenance? Dental pain sucks and I hate the dentist. Not sure what's worth.

Newb...hope that egg floating around their somewhere has been firmly 'caught'.

Mel...just did my tax today, the agent said 4-6 weeks for my return. Not that I get much back anyway.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Daiton, I have never heard that before... I like it. :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Wasnt going to disappoint kiwi - everyone said it was super quiet last week so glad we have been able to chat away another day...

Im afraid it doesnt look good news on the job front...my boss had his meeting with their solicitors today and got back and said he isnt allowed to discuss it with me, and that his people would talk to my people etc....so i can only imagine his boss has received my letter and advised him to get rid of the problem!!! I would expect if i was going to be given my job back that there wouldnt be a need for the whole formal cant discuss approach? Also he said his legal people would speak to my solicitor rather than responsing via a letter - which to me says they dont want to go into print with anything...

So given thats pretty much what im assuming from here, it will be a 'fight us if you want, we'll see you in court' thinking it could go either way, and thats going to present a pretty much unworkable situation so i guess i better start stalking seek.com.au as well as this board!

Fair to say i may need the 8 shot version of Number2's plan to resolve my sore throat tonight... :(


----------



## Melainey

Oh all those names are soooo wonderful :happydance: Lets hope that we can get to use them very very soon :happydance:

:hi: Maddy :) 

Yeah they told me it would take 2-3 weeks but when I called today they said that it was not even put through which is really pissing me off.. I paid them $200 after all so they should have at lest processed it ! And they told me they would call me back today and they have not! Even more angry now! haha


----------



## Maddy40

Not sure Newbie....our HR policies in my office mean that once things 'go legal' they can't be discussed, no matter if the outcome is great or not-so-great. So it may be just normal legal process.

Lainey I think I mentioned before I love your choice of girls names, since one is almost identical to my teen's name ;) We haven't thought that far ahead but I assume we would choose a name from each of our cultures.


----------



## Melainey

Oh no :jo: I really hope that it is not the case :hugs: Everything happens for a reason and maybe this means that there is a little one on the way and that you are going to be a stay at home mammy soon :hugs: :happydance: xx

EDIT: Yeah Maddy I remember you saying that :) How amazing is that haha :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Maddy, i guess cos he had been speaking to me anyway when he knew he shouldnt be before it now seems that things are really awkward!

Im guessing i wont have long to wait tho, my solicitor asked for a response by Weds...

Thanks looneypops xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Well, fuck nana :( I'm sorry.

I love all the name talk


----------



## number2woohoo

Love the name Indiana, Lainey, I was a huge Indiana Jones fan as a kid. I have a child called Harrison, where do you think I got it from.

Newbie, well fuck, I hope it's just that it is official now and he has to go by the book. Rum.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

well well well ladies, it's been a very busy day! I had trouble keeping up today, I'm home now, so I have had a chance to read through properly! 

Melainey - I am well! Another thing today, I chose the perfect font for a poster I was making and guess what it was called....melainey! Whoa! You're amazing!! hehe I'm hearing you on the preachers at your door thing. DH was stoked one day tho, cos two hot girls came round. He wasn't interested in church, but he had a little chat to them. lol soooo annoying about tax! I am a bit old school and I don't like moving with the times. 2 years ago, I did my tax and I wouldn't get with the times and do it online...because nobody does it by snail mail anymore, it took me over 6 weeks to get my money back! lol I learnt my lesson tho, I have moved up in to the world of computers. lol

Rosie - you know your body very well! I was convinced that you had Ov'd when FF thought you had! I take back everything I said! hehe

Nana - hope your day went quickly so you can get home to bed soon! And I'm hoping my egg will come around to play soon, I have started opks, very faint, so I'm predicting next Monday (which is good cos I have a week off, so even if it's late, I will have plenty of time to BD - conception at camping, I thin kthat's pretty laid back! haha So annoying your OPKs turn positive after O! what does your monitor say? lucky you don't rely on them, you would never get preggy! I guess thats why they say to cover your bases even if you do predict & chart! sorry about your feeling on the job front. Hope you're wrong! But if not, at keast you'll be left with a pretty good pay out! and it might be better to go to a new job than hate work after all this shit goes down! Hope you're ok! But don't give up, you don't knwo anything for sure yet! I still have everthing crossed for a good outcome for you!!

Smithy - that's a definite positive! That's what mine are like when I get them! It makes it pretty clear something is happening! love your photo! I can see why you're worried about your size with number 4!! hehe

Cossime - hope you get your spike!!

Lisa - pretty funny they will be preggy together! Hope they do't start liking eachother, cos that would be unbearable!!!

Number 2 - I'm so in love with your chart - it is very good looking! A sexy pregnant chart!

Kiwi, I think you are 1dpo too, just the same as the other girls! Wait a couple of days to see if FF agrees or not! How exciting about the kookaburras! I hope it's right! Did you tell her about it after that?

Maddy - hope she comes around soon (or not...she sounds like a weirdo! lol) but yeah, I recommend letting go, it kind of feels empowering!

Aly - (firstly, sorry for the caps...my computer has done something *******, caps is stuck on, but for some reason, it's only this section of the note I'm using to write all this.... there must be something about you! Maybe it's symbolysing that your belly will grow, just like this text lol) Wow- that is one crazy story! I think you need to try some rum just for that! Hope you're ok hun! Your sister sounds like a bit of a crazy lady! Hope she sorts herself out! at least the kids are looked after, sounds like she has a lot of issues tho. Will be nice for your mum to have your kids around when it happens!

I'm glad we've all sync'd too! except me, I'm a straggler. lol But I wonder if we will stay like this...it migth be like when you watch the car in front of you and their blinker of windscreen wiper is slightly diffferent to yours, but every time the cycle catches up, they flick on at the same time for 1 or 2 times, then go back to being off again. I hope we don't get that far tho, like Melainey said, I hope we all get dufferino'd! Also loving the crazy charts!

AFM, i am waiting to Ov, and I am about 170cm
Girls names are: Chalie Hope & Andie ??maybe tyler?
Boys names are: Hunter (love love love this, still convincing DH) and Harrison (did like it before Amanda's little boy, and him being sooo cute makes me like it even more lol) also like Hudson.


----------



## Melainey

hehe maybe you will have a little girl this time around Amanda and you can finish off the pack :winkwink: 

Yeah nanna get that rum into you :hugs:


----------



## number2woohoo

Well shit, I thought it was a boys name, lol


----------



## number2woohoo

I still have left from last time names for boys of Alexander and Nathaniel. And Sienna for a girl. Shall probably do the same we did last time though - a list on the fridge, either of us can add to or totally vetoe a name - and see what is left at 40 weeks! :)


----------



## Melainey

heheheheh I'm a font :rofl::flasher: Those names are sooooooooooooooooooo beautiful shelly :) Especially Andi I love it :) haha at DH and the hot chicks hahahaha!!

Great catch up missy :hugs: xx


----------



## Melainey

hahaha It is both I prefare it as a girls name tho :) 

Sienna is soooo sweet :) That is a great idea Amanda :) That way you both get to choose :happydance:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Baby Names I like

GIRLS BOYS
Micah Ethan
Madelyn Halin/Haylen
Isabella Kye/Kai
Ruby Jaxon/Jack
Aspen Harrison/Harry
Indiya/Indigo	Kellan
Ada Mitchel
Ashlan Alex
Sophie Hunter
Chloe Cooper
Lauren Jacob/Jakob
Georgia/Jorja	Caleb/Kaleb
Isla Caden/Kaiden
Ceadlyn (cade lyn)	Saxon
Jasmine Declan
Luca/Luka Luka/Luca
Milla Daniel/Danyl
Emellia Thomas
Malin Rylan
Skylar Jai/Jye
Aoibheann (eve een)	Jonah
Matilda Josh/Joseph
Zoe Kaolin/Kaelin
Layla Bayley/Bailey
Eilidh (ay dee)	
Nova	


This is my full list of names. I tried to copy the document file but BnB wouldn't let me so had to cut and paste. But you get the idea. :)


----------



## cossime

Sitting with my hips up and it has taken me 20minutes to get though all these pages-that's for passing the time for me girls!!! So I'm currently talking to my pelvic region asking the spermies to hunt that egg done lol!!! All the egg whispering going on here thought I might as well give it a try!!!! Hopefully we will seal the deal tomorrow and one final time two days after and then SMEP will be over (thank fk!).......let the crazies begin!!!!

Loving the names ladies!! Me: 165cm (still trying to shake off the last 5kg I'm carrying from first pregnancy). Boys: Nate, Mason, Kaylan or Devon and Girls: Alyssa or Sierra (we are really struggling with girls names!!!)


----------



## cossime

kiwipauagirl said:


> Baby Names I like
> 
> GIRLS BOYS
> Micah Ethan
> Madelyn Halin/Haylen
> Isabella Kye/Kai
> Ruby Jaxon/Jack
> Aspen Harrison/Harry
> Indiya/Indigo	Kellan
> Ada Mitchel
> Ashlan Alex
> Sophie Hunter
> Chloe Cooper
> Lauren Jacob/Jakob
> Georgia/Jorja	Caleb/Kaleb
> Isla Caden/Kaiden
> Ceadlyn (cade lyn)	Saxon
> Jasmine Declan
> Luca/Luka Luka/Luca
> Milla Daniel/Danyl
> Emellia Thomas
> Malin Rylan
> Skylar Jai/Jye
> Aoibheann (eve een)	Jonah
> Matilda Josh/Joseph
> Zoe Kaolin/Kaelin
> Layla Bayley/Bailey
> Eilidh (ay dee)
> Nova
> 
> 
> This is my full list of names. I tried to copy the document file but BnB wouldn't let me so had to cut and paste. But you get the idea. :)

Wow Sasha you have so many to chose from!!! Love Layla and milla and kaelin/bailey!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Ha i know I have gone crazy. Anytime I hear or see a name that I like I add it to my list. 
But what's this about letting DH have a say in the name ????? I thought we just go to decide LOL :)


----------



## Melainey

Why do I do this to myself hahaha I just finished watching a movie called 9months.. Obviously you guys know what it's about hahaha I'm so emotional :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

You girls rock :) xxxx


----------



## Pammy31

ahhh i might steal a baby name off you ladies... when my time comes


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

amanda - I love the list idea! obviously DH will add Quigley - I will be scratching that ASAP!! haha 

Melainey, is it a good movie? I might D/L it!

Kiwi - love your names! It's a good one for me to go through to try to choose! Don't need to buy a book anymore! lol 

Girls names are so much easier than boys I think!

I think I've got my pre-O bitch badge on. either that or DH has his period. lol we're just at each other for no reason. It's bloody annoying!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

what are your opinions on the spelling of tyler? I kind of like tyla or tylah. same with taylor...I like Tayla or Taylah. I just don't know if it looks pretty or bogan... what do you think? I won't be offended, so be honest!


----------



## Newbie32

My dh has the name 'kelso' in his family, it's his middle name and has ZERO chance of consideration!!!

I like tylah squeegs :) and prefer tayla too :)

Blame dh! Mine had his period on the weekend too. Maybe our other halves are syncing up also lol xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> what are your opinions on the spelling of tyler? I kind of like tyla or tylah. same with taylor...I like Tayla or Taylah. I just don't know if it looks pretty or bogan... what do you think? I won't be offended, so be honest!

I like the different spelling of names. I know it makes it hard when buying things with names on it but it stands out.
I have seen my name as Sasha, Sacha and even Sascha

But for Tyler I like Tyla and I think with a H on the end it could look more like a girls name.
Taylor either way. both looks lovely


----------



## Newbie32

Lol I thought they were girls names!

;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yep, they were both girls names. Love them both - Tyla more so! I really love the 'h' just thought that may be the 'bogan' in the name. lol I am a bit of a bogan, but I don't want my kid to be doomed if she doesnt wanna follow down my path! hahaha 

Kiwi, not so worried about things with names on it...I'm not into that...hope my kid's not. poor little thing! hahaha


----------



## Pammy31

hey everyone love and hugs....


----------



## Newbie32

I think it depends on the name squeegs, my dh's cousin had a baby (in summer) and called her wintah....for me that screams a bit of bogan, but I like tylah! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Same to you pammy!


----------



## Newbie32

Kiwi have you ever found anything with our name on it? Used to well piss me off at school when there wasn't a Sasha anything!!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I like the name Sasha! 

LOL to our hubby's sync-ing nana! hahaha 

Yeah, Wintah is a bit bogan. in saying that, I think Summah is quite nice. lol there is no pleasing me! haha I think I like Tyla better without the h but Taylah better with it. 

Hi Pammy - whats your latest?


----------



## Newbie32

Either that squeegs or we bitch badged in sync too ;) xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lol. well he did apologise, so that indicates he was in the wrong. We aren't bitches Sashi! haha


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, mine did too!! I told him not to do it again hehehehe


----------



## Trying2b2mums

wow, busy in here. read everything, caught up, but cannot comment, too overwhelmed. 
loving all the names, we've had a hell of time, although we each had one we loved, i liked maddison/maddy for a girl, and OH liked Heath for a boy, we've been struggling to expand our list, but I think its necessary to have options, and Shell, our names our similar/same, I love Hunter, but Oh said no, but she said yes to Hudson which I love, and the other girl name we've come up with is Marlee, not sure what it is with M's for girls, and H's for boys, but thats how its worked out so far. Its hard to pick a name, I find that its too big a responsibility, its the one thing you have your whole life, and can dictate so much, its a daunting task, and i think that's the sole reason pregnancy lasts 9 months..to give you time to name a human. (I like Harrison too, hahaha, nice picking Amanda) 
:jo: wishing you all the luck in the world for the job. 
And for all you egg catchers this week :dust: !!!!!! 
Exciting to have so many eggs out at once, we should be inundated with bfps soon!
Melainey- OHs nose is back to normal, aunt is not getting worse, which is great at this point, and bean is all good! Hope you and DH are enjoying your time together, nice to 'see' you happy, smiley, and chatty!!! :dance:
everyone else- :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hey 2 mums!!! love your names! if you like Marlee, another name you might like is Meisha. I went to school with a Meisha, she was so nice, gorgous girl. I love the name! 

another name I love is Cooper. DH doesn't go much on it tho. 

Amanda my DH loves your idea about the list on the fridge! he said he's going to get whiteboard markers & just draw straight on the fridge. he's excited! lol

Nana, good thing they have fallen back into line. haha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i love cooper too! But no C names for boys for us, my sister has used C names for both her boys and we want to be different :) Oh and I like Tyla for your option, and I love Charlie for a girl too, we've talked about that one, but not sure Oh will put it through to our final list.


----------



## Melainey

Wow ladies you have chatted heaps since I nipped off to make din dins :winkwink: Making goulash tonight :) I LOVE GOULASH!! hehe 

I love all the names, All so lovely and unusual :) And I love the different spelling of the names too :) Makes our little ones unique :happydance:

2mums - Great to see you :) Glad that everything is going ok :) Yeah I feel a lot better lately :) Thank you :hugs: Hopefully we have HEAPS of BFP's this month and that we can all join in with you and your little beans :happydance: 

x


----------



## Melainey

Yeah cooper is a lovely name :) Also, LOVE Charlie for a girl but not so much for a boy :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh and i seriously butt heads with names. I'll be putting my foot down with the next bub


----------



## Melainey

DH said that he will pick the boys and I will pick the girls ... I said yes but.... No way is he picking it alone hahaha!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

smithy that sucks. I think its your turn to pick tho!

Yeah I dont like charlie as a boy, but it was my pops name and its also a name i love, so i hope I have a little girl! 

My DSS name is Declan, I'm glad that I like his name. would suck to inherit a child whos name you didnt like. lol

I also love different spelling. but within reason. sometimes you just go WTF was that parent thinking! lol

I just splurged and bought VIP on FF. If anyone wants it, go to their Facebook page now, I just got 1 year for $25! I'm a bargain hunter! lol


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha I seen that I will have to wait until I get paid tho which may not be till wed so hoprfully it will still be there by then :) :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hehe best shopping ever!


----------



## Newbie32

Well done squeegs! X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

we cant decide which we like more really, addison/addy, or maddison/maddy. I figure when we know which sex to focus on it will be 'easier'. 
shell - i like dss's name! 

missing angel!! Hoping all is well with everyone, have a great night and a good tuesday/monday to our honorary aussies! :)


----------



## Melainey

hahahah Oh I know! How funny is it that we get so excited about TTC products hahaha! I was soooo excited when I got my saliva thingy!! :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

We miss you Angel :) 

I think you will know when you see the little one I reckon :) x


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie: I got a couple of things with our name on it. When I was small I got a sign for the door which was sasha's room and I got a badge and a brush and a key ring but that's it


----------



## number2woohoo

You can tell my age is showing - I think some of those names look like mummy and daddy can't spell. ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I love both, but personally prefer addison. I think it's nice as something a bit different!

Yeah, I miss angel too! hope she's keeping her spirits high!!

Thanks Newbs - I figured I would get there eventually - stop being a tight ass! haha maybe murphys law will give me a bfp so i wasted my money!


----------



## Newbie32

kiwipauagirl said:


> Newbie: I got a couple of things with our name on it. When I was small I got a sign for the door which was sasha's room and I got a badge and a brush and a key ring but that's it

Man I missed out! There wasn't Sasha anything when I was little!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

number2woohoo said:


> You can tell my age is showing - I think some of those names look like mummy and daddy can't spell. ;)

:haha:hehe you're funny! I really like it that you give your opinion even though others are all agreeing with the opposite of what you say! It's a very good personality trait!

Like I said, there is a line you have to draw with funny spellings, but I have always liked different spellings of names!


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> You can tell my age is showing - I think some of those names look like mummy and daddy can't spell. ;)

Bahahahahahaha you never cease to make me nearly wee my pants number2!!!!!


Mum 2 Quigley said:


> I love both, but personally prefer addison. I think it's nice as something a bit different!
> 
> Yeah, I miss angel too! hope she's keeping her spirits high!!
> 
> Thanks Newbs - I figured I would get there eventually - stop being a tight ass! haha maybe murphys law will give me a bfp so i wasted my money!

Great score squeegy, I upgraded my v chart....does that make me a weirdo??? Erm yes, I think it might!!! Obsessed!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> You can tell my age is showing - I think some of those names look like mummy and daddy can't spell. ;)
> 
> :haha:hehe you're funny! I really like it that you give your opinion even though others are all agreeing with the opposite of what you say! It's a very good personality trait!
> 
> Like I said, there is a line you have to draw with funny spellings, but I have always liked different spellings of names!Click to expand...

I love it! Everyone has different taste, doesn't mean we aren't all FABBO :) I love the honesty of this group, just awesome xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Me too - just love you all! such a perfect mix of women! 

speaking of bad spellings of names...here are the names of a chick I know's kids (bad sentence, i know): Amahli, Jumeirah. I've never seen them spelt before the other day... I think the first is ok, but when you see the second, it kind of makes them both look a bit like what Amanda said!


----------



## Newbie32

Well I might sign off my gorgeousnesses! 

Thanks for rum tip number2, I can't feel my throat...not up to numbers 8 yet tho....

Edit: so clearly it worked!!! Will my head hurt more than my throat tomorrow then?

Sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## number2woohoo

I told you! The rum doesn't just make you pissed, it works!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

least it will take your mind off your throat! haha

night miss nana! sweet dreams! 

im out too lovelies!

good night!


----------



## Newbie32

You're a top Sheila number2, you too Shelley xxx in gonna sleep like my baby tonight, utter peace xxxx


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight beautiful ladies xxx


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight beautiful ladies xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Morning lovelies!

Hope everyone has a great day....

Im feeling like rubbish again, maybe i should have brought the rum with me to work....the glands in my throat are swollen as and even harder to swallow today. Add to that i seem to have more o pains, everything is feeling very very tender in there, like its all bruised? :(

ok, old :jo: whinge complete xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Nana you and I are twins! I feel really heavy in there. Gahhh. 

I am a stickler for spelling things the right way, lol. One lady I know named her baby lily but wanted it to be original so spelled it Lilleh - why, just why?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls!

Hope you're both feeling ok! This illness is a big cycle on here! We need to all get healthy!! 

Smithy, I agree, that's just dumb! I like original, but some names are just best left alone.

I know a family who have common names, but just changed spelling. Not sure of exact spelling, but it's something like ashleeh and jesikah... That's just annoying!


----------



## Lisasmith

That's just silly! I don't get the rediculous changing of spelling (I like minor adjustments where you can still read it and the kid can spell it) I don't get the cray cray spelling.. It's pronounced the sane way, it's not like people walk around saying my name is Olivia but its spelled Aalivyah


----------



## Newbie32

Im pretty sure thats what they called one of the babies on Winners & Losers - Aalivyah or very similar anyway 

bahahahahahah

Thanks Squeegs, clearly i under indulged on the rum front last night...id say im getting worse not better today! Booo for being sick :(


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies!

Hope you feel Better nana :hugs: 

:hi: squiggles and smithy :)

Week looks like I didn't O at all :cry: maybe the soy didn't work? I'm very confused and annoyed! 

How is everyone? X


----------



## Newbie32

Heya laineybum, could be a fallback rise - what are you ferns doing today? You did have a full fern earlier so i think still a good chance you have o'd and just had the fb rise, so hopefully your temps bounce back up tomorrow hun xx

Do you know with Soy if its supposed to be instantaneous affect or if you need to take it for a few months to see benefits? I dont know much about it xxxx


----------



## Melainey

I hope so :) I haven't done my fern test yet cause I'm still I'm bed hehe I'm a lazy bum! But yesterday it was nothing and the day before it was partial and before that was full! So not sure what's going on haha!

they are suppose to be immediately with most people using them getting bfps in the first month of using them!I think it was 77% getting in first month! I'm obviously the exception to the rule hahaha xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm so confused by my body.. Maybe this cycle will be a fail for me?

Yeah, nana that's where I got the idea from lol


----------



## Abby27

Morning all! Back at work :(, and have a stupid meeting that will go late...ba! hate meetings! really hate meetings that finish late! dont people want to go home?
DH is recovering well. Poor Guy. Will have to go back for more, but just trying to get through this bit first. 
im SO tired. i cant believe that ive had over a week off work and be this tired. the last few days have been very stressful, so probably the reason. I think its too early to be a duffers sign? i can hope. 
Will have to read back a few pages! 
xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol I was trying to think of that too but couldn't remember the name or spelling! Haha and they called the boy Harrison! Nice!

Hi laineypop! I'm with nana on the fall back rise. Hope to see another spike tomorrow!!

Nana, maybe tomorrow take a hip flask to work!! Lol

Smithy, I'll have to stalk your chart again to see! I think it's a good month tho , so you'll get a BFP for sure!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi Abby! Hope you perk up soon & your meeting flies by!

Smithy, I still think you ovd but will get another rise tomorrow!

Going to try to work a bit today, don't talk too much! Lol

Xx


----------



## Melainey

Smithy I think my body is tricking me :cry: 

Abby I hope that work goes nice and quick for you today :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

:flasher: I bet you did o! I agree with the others!! Fx'd you are one of the 70%! 

Morning ladies! How is everyone? 

:jo: poor nana needs a flask at work, I agree!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: Laineypop


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies :happydance: 

good morning Rosie cheeks :) how are you? 

Why the hell did I get up at 6 am on my day off? Hahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Indeed. i may need to purchase a hip flask at lunchtime!!!!

XX


----------



## lisamfr

Morning Girls,

Love all the baby names. We are finding it really hard to come up with girl names. I like Taylor too & Kayla. But DH doesn&#8217;t like Taylor. Whenever we both come up with a name we both think back to someone we went to school with & think no they were an idiot. So the only name we both could agree on for our daughter was Audrina & her middle name is Makayla which also means Michael for a boy. Michael is my mother&#8217;s maiden name & it&#8217;s also DH father&#8217;s name so it tied in nicely. So if we have another girl we are in trouble. For a boy we have agreed on Mason but haven&#8217;t agreed on a middle name yet. I also love for a boy brodie & Seth.


----------



## Melainey

Morning Lisa :) 

I am the opposite :rofl: Find it soo hard finding boys names :) 

Love Brodie :happydance: It's so lovely :)


----------



## cossime

Morning girls! 
Just stalked your charts:
Melainey, agree with the girls and it looks like a fall-back rise. You got the positive on the fern test so I suspect you will have a spike tomorrow:)
Newbie, Rosie and Smithy, looks like you guys have o's and are now awaiting 3 days of sustained high temps-Lisa your chart is looking fine! Don't stress that it's not super high as it's still higher than your lower temps.
Squiggles, looks like you are about to o soon!!! Happy egg hunting!

afm...f'ing nos is blocked when I woke up this morning!! JUST what I need!! I can't be sick for the weekends grand final (yes I am VERY excited!!lol! sorry if you guys arn't interested-where's Lisafr??? She's my other Hawthorn supporter! Oh and yes, I had a temp spike this morning confirming I probably o's last night so I am too waiting for another 2 days of elevated temps. I must say though, my whole cycle this month my temps have been way lower than last cycle? Wonder what that means?? e.g. last month I hovered around 36.4 as a BBT and this month it was 36.1-36.2 and my O spike was 36.4 wtf??? Hopefully I actually O'd!! Also was 2 days earlier than last month (yay, I think? CD16 as opposed to CD18). Anyway, I refuse to symptom spot this cycle. Lets see how long I last!
Hope you girls have a great day-so many of us in the 2ww again:) xxx


----------



## lisamfr

what are you doing up so early Melainey ????


----------



## Melainey

Thank you Cossime :) I suppose we will find out tomorrow :happydance: 

Oh no I really hope that you are not getting sick huni :hugs: <3 

I don't know Lisa :rofl: I just couldn't sleep and I have been up really early for the past week or two haha! Oh well better to go to bed early and get up early than the opposite :happydance:


----------



## lisamfr

I am here Cossime and I got my Grand Final TICKETS SO EVERY excited. We are also going to the Grand final breakfast so doing it in syle lol


----------



## Melainey

Aww it would be great to be so passionate about something :) :happydance: :flasher:


----------



## lisamfr

I never use to be. But DH family are really into the footy. They go to alot of the Hawthorn Corporate functions & go to the game in the Hawthorn Members area so you get a 3 course meal before the games & free alchol. I use to only go along beacuse it was free. I use to also follow Carlton. But once I started going to the Hawthorn functions & meeting the plays I changed over.


----------



## Melainey

Ahhh :) I see :winkwink: I used to love going to see Dubling play in the hurling (Kiwi would understand this :rofl: ) it is nice to follow something :)

Oh my gosh!! IT IS PISSING DOWN here!! I HATE the rain :cry:


----------



## cossime

lisamfr said:


> I am here Cossime and I got my Grand Final TICKETS SO EVERY excited. We are also going to the Grand final breakfast so doing it in syle lol




lisamfr said:


> I never use to be. But DH family are really into the footy. They go to alot of the Hawthorn Corporate functions & go to the game in the Hawthorn Members area so you get a 3 course meal before the games & free alchol. I use to only go along beacuse it was free. I use to also follow Carlton. But once I started going to the Hawthorn functions & meeting the plays I changed over.

Holy fkn bat balls!!! How the hell did you manage that???? Soooo jelaous of you right now Lisa! Funny, I wasn't ever really into it either but have only got really on board this year. I LOVE Josh Gibson!!! lol! Told DH I'm going to have an affair with himone day haha I wish! I've always been a hawks fan though (think I just followed mum really!) BUT am a proud supporter. Can't wait to take my son to see them next year and hopefully he will love footy too (his dad is a lover of soccer so that's all he plays with DS!) Wish I was you Lisa on Saturday!! Hope our Hodgey boy will be fit and fighting too!!! xx


----------



## Melainey

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr bloody tax office!!!! 

So the guy called me back about my return.. Apparently because I lodged it in my maiden name there is a problem! I called the ATO a few weeks before my tax return to change my name to my marriage name! I asked them then if I had to lodge it in my new or maiden name! They said to me then that it did not make a difference that I could do it in either so I chose to do it in my maiden name because I had that name for most of that tax year??? And now it looks like i'm getting fucked over haha! :rofl: Grrrrrr


----------



## lisamfr

cossime said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> I am here Cossime and I got my Grand Final TICKETS SO EVERY excited. We are also going to the Grand final breakfast so doing it in syle lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> I never use to be. But DH family are really into the footy. They go to alot of the Hawthorn Corporate functions & go to the game in the Hawthorn Members area so you get a 3 course meal before the games & free alchol. I use to only go along beacuse it was free. I use to also follow Carlton. But once I started going to the Hawthorn functions & meeting the plays I changed over.Click to expand...
> 
> Holy fkn bat balls!!! How the hell did you manage that???? Soooo jelaous of you right now Lisa! Funny, I wasn't ever really into it either but have only got really on board this year. I LOVE Josh Gibson!!! lol! Told DH I'm going to have an affair with himone day haha I wish! I've always been a hawks fan though (think I just followed mum really!) BUT am a proud supporter. Can't wait to take my son to see them next year and hopefully he will love footy too (his dad is a lover of soccer so that's all he plays with DS!) Wish I was you Lisa on Saturday!! Hope our Hodgey boy will be fit and fighting too!!! xxClick to expand...

yeah love Gibson he sat at our table at the start of the year. Really nice guy. I won a signed Canvas at one of the functions this year of buddy & we got him to sign it for my daughters first birthday. They stuffed up and we end up with two one signed for my daughters 1st birthday & another one for me. I also won a signed Hodge one too. DH has told me off that I am not aloud to put my name down anymore on the private auctions. Last year I also won a signed jumper of Michael Osborne.


----------



## Maddy40

cossime said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> I am here Cossime and I got my Grand Final TICKETS SO EVERY excited. We are also going to the Grand final breakfast so doing it in syle lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> I never use to be. But DH family are really into the footy. They go to alot of the Hawthorn Corporate functions & go to the game in the Hawthorn Members area so you get a 3 course meal before the games & free alchol. I use to only go along beacuse it was free. I use to also follow Carlton. But once I started going to the Hawthorn functions & meeting the plays I changed over.Click to expand...
> 
> Holy fkn bat balls!!! How the hell did you manage that???? Soooo jelaous of you right now Lisa! Funny, I wasn't ever really into it either but have only got really on board this year. I LOVE Josh Gibson!!! lol! Told DH I'm going to have an affair with himone day haha I wish! I've always been a hawks fan though (think I just followed mum really!) BUT am a proud supporter. Can't wait to take my son to see them next year and hopefully he will love footy too (his dad is a lover of soccer so that's all he plays with DS!) Wish I was you Lisa on Saturday!! Hope our Hodgey boy will be fit and fighting too!!! xxClick to expand...

Me too, me too! I've been a Hawks supporter for....oh about 35 years, since I started school :thumbup: Soooo excited to be in the GF this year. As soon as we land in Bangkok on Saturday I will be heading to the Aussie Bar to watch the game. Our flight had better not be late!


----------



## lisamfr

so we have a couple of Hawks supporters on here them.


----------



## Lisasmith

I am a HUGE NRL fan - like loco crazy


----------



## Lisasmith

That's so annoying Lainey


----------



## Pammy31

Hello Ladies, I decided last night to make DH feel special. I started by jumping in the shower with him and giving him a full body scrub down (with exfoliating gloves) He loved it. Then I started to get the moisturiser out and I gave his dry feet a good rub down too. While he was getting attention he felt a little horney. So I proceeded to give him a HJ. Well I am a little proud of myself as his ex was with him for 3 yrs and as he takes a long time to (let go) I used all my might and learning skills and made him relaxed enough for a (happy ending) I then said to him well she never made you did she... He said this is good for your ego. I said hell yeah!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay for the ego boost Pammy


----------



## Abby27

Lainey: im sorry that Goverment departments strike again! remember i used to work for the old GOV (never the ATO...thank goodness!...sorry to anyone who works there, im totally generalising, but when i worked for the Family Assistance Office (FAO) ATO people used to call us all the time for advice on their shit! very frustrating). 
best to always ask for a rec number or their personal "code" after a call. that way it can be tracked and hopefully resolved internally via training etc. 
5 dpo and ive already caved to dr Google! im just nuts

OPKs: i was thinking about this, and may be because it takes time to reach our wee that is why we sometimes get a temp rise the same day as an OPK? i also read somewhere (so not sure on the cred) that everything requires a 3 day window...temp, OPK everything. which doesnt help

Duffers bitch at work is driving me a little mental today. not because she is duffers, just bitchy pants. 

Nice one Pammy! 

someones probably mentioned it, but have you heard about the person that named their child Abcde?


----------



## Melainey

Abby I never knew that :) 3 day window is too much haha! It's sooooooo hard not to symptom spot :)


----------



## LLPM

Well, I've missed LOADS!! Sorry I've been MIA...I'm not ditching you all, promise!! 
Love all the baby names, we still have some left, we have a boys name chosen but not really anything we both love for a girl. 
Lainey, your chart looks good! Are you the only one in the TWW?? Really hope it's your turn Hun! 

Amanda, how are you? Hope you're feeling ok? 

Nana, how are you? I feel like I missed all that's going on?! Sorry...my brains fuzzy. 

Hi everyone else!! :hi:

I'm feeling ok, no major symptoms yet but totally normal for me...didn't have symptoms with other pregnancies either. My nipples are super sore though, and I'm still crampy on & off...but it stops when I lie down so its just normal stretching/aches so I'm not worried. Have my scan tomorrow...I'm having a practice run of drinking a litre of water and holding it for an hour today, I've cried before all my other scans from the pain of holding it - I'm sure they all thought I was being a total wuss, but it KILLS! 
Liam's on holidays now and we're all just chilling at home for a few days! 

Xx


----------



## Melainey

Great to see you Lucy :) glad that you are not having many symptoms :happydance: 

I don't even know if I ovulated or not haha I think that FF if lying to me :haha: hopefully my temps go up tomorrow :)

Yay for the scan :) so exited for you :happydance: how many weeks are you now?

X


----------



## Lisasmith

I only ever needed a glass of water to take me to bursting point! Good luck honey


----------



## lisamfr

It's very quite on here today.

Melainey &#8211; ATO suck don&#8217;t they. Sorry your having so much trouble with them. DH use to be an accountant so he does it all for us. Because I had A last year and was maternity leave I got the biggies refund ever. 

LLPM &#8211; how exciting about the scan tomorrow. Are you taking the girls along with you?


----------



## LLPM

Lisasmith said:


> I only ever needed a glass of water to take me to bursting point! Good luck honey

I know! It's crazy hey? 

Lainey, hopefully it's telling the truth and you'll see a BFP very soon! :) 
Not sure how far yet, GP thinks 7weeks 2days, but I'm thinking I'm a week behind that, as I ovulate late in my cycle. I'm guessing ill be put between 6-7 weeks - but that's the point f tomorrow's scan! :)


----------



## LLPM

lisamfr said:


> It's very quite on here today.
> 
> Melainey  ATO suck dont they. Sorry your having so much trouble with them. DH use to be an accountant so he does it all for us. Because I had A last year and was maternity leave I got the biggies refund ever.
> 
> LLPM  how exciting about the scan tomorrow. Are you taking the girls along with you?

Well maggie should be asleep then so probably won't take her, might get someone to mind her though so liam & pops can come - poppy's pretty excited about it all so i think she'd like it! I just don't want to get there and for them to tell me it's not viable (missed miscarriage or something!) and have her be there when we find out if that makes sense, so not sure!


----------



## Melainey

It's so exciting Lucy :) I have everything crossed that the pregnancy hours well :hugs: xx


----------



## Pammy31

If all is ok with scan can you post a pic please?


----------



## lisamfr

love that photo smithy....of you little boy.

I am sure everything will be fine Lucy.


----------



## Maddy40

Hope everyone has a great day. It's so lovely here, I've been for a walk around the local lake, weeded the paving and done some odd jobs around the house. Sooo relaxed now I'm on holidays. 

LLPM looking forward to hearing about the scan! How exciting ;)


----------



## Lisasmith

lisamfr said:


> love that photo smithy....of you little boy.
> 
> I am sure everything will be fine Lucy.

Thank you :) he is a total sweetheart


----------



## Pammy31

Maddy you and I are nearly on the same cd...


----------



## lisamfr

Maddy I wish I was still on holidays.


----------



## lisamfr

how's your jeep going pam?


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry for the absense today girls i have been positively slammed at work....we are a week out from 'go live' for this project and its been panic stations here trying to scramble to get the last of the data organised....could easily be an all nighter for me ive decided so i may as well give myself the odd bnb break here and there!!!

LLPM Im not sure i have too much else to report at the moment hun, things arent looking to positive on the job front but im yet to hear back from my solicitor re what works solicitor has said! 

Good luck with the scan tomorrow hun!

I should get my ch's tomorrow hey...another bloody tww begins...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Cossi- great chart!!

Nana- did you get a hip flask? Haha

Lainey- so annoying about tax man! Their left foot doesn't know what their right foot is doing half the time!

Pammy- glad you got an ego boost! I hope you got some in return! How do you know about his ex? I wouldn't like to know the finer details of dhs exs in the bedroom!!

Abby- sorry Duffy is being a cow again! Abcde, are you for real?!?

Lucy- what's your bits name? Hope you get to use it!! I'm sure your scan will be perfect! So excited for you! 

Maddy- soak up the holidays!! :)


----------



## Pammy31

lisamfr said:


> how's your jeep going pam?

good but dodgy charger for phone... got that out of ciggy lighter and then DH put the ciggy lighter in and it doesn't pop out... grr!!


----------



## Pammy31

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Cossi- great chart!!
> 
> Pammy - glad you got an ego boost! I hope you got some in return! How do you know about his ex? I wouldn't like to know the finer details of dhs exs in the bedroom!!

Yeah a convo that I think was to get at least one woman to take the time to make him climax... Hey I did it!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I should get mine tomorrow too! You and I will be waiting it out together, nana!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy31 said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Cossi- great chart!!
> 
> Pammy - glad you got an ego boost! I hope you got some in return! How do you know about his ex? I wouldn't like to know the finer details of dhs exs in the bedroom!!
> 
> Yeah a convo that I think was to get at least one woman to take the time to make him climax... Hey I did it!!Click to expand...

It's the small things we do that makes a relationship good for both!


----------



## Melainey

Squiggle squiggle squiggle squiggle squiggle yeah... Squiggle squiggle squiggle squiggle squiggle yeah.. I'm sexy and I know it :winkwink: hehe


----------



## Lisasmith

:rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Lisasmith

I really need to get a life or study.. I've been on bnb all day


----------



## Melainey

At least you aren't making up songs :winkwink: hehe :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

True that. Crazy lady


----------



## Melainey

I am extremely bored at this moment in time :sad: haha


----------



## Lisasmith

Sigh... Me too. Bored, bored, bordey bored


----------



## Melainey

Indeedio neighbourino :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

Abcde yeah, pronounced absidah. Hilarious.


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm sitting back watching all the looney tunes walk down my street


----------



## Newbie32

bahahaha

that poor child....

Yep smithy we sure can, how long is your LP normally?


----------



## Lisasmith

Usually about 14 days give or take. How long is yours?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning/afternoon/evening girls,

Hope you are all having a great day. 

What are fern tests? I see you mentioning them a few times but not sure what it is you are doing :blush:

GO THE HAWKS: I am not an AFL supporter (I am a rugby girl) but I will cheer for the hawks this weekend. I use to live with a guy in London (in your typical house share situation) who was a hawks fan and bless his nana she would send him the sports page of the newspaper every week to him especially if it mentions the hawks and grand final times he would get knitted scalf, beanies etc. She was so cute. 

MELAINEY: Dublin minors won last weekend the GAA football. But i am afraid you will have to cheer for Galway (woohoo) or Killkenny (booboo) this weekend.

Seriously, someone called their kid Abcde? How in god's name would you say that?? My friend has a daughter called Jaimee which I think is pretty cute. Not sure what a grannie called Jaimee would be like but as a little girl its lovely. 

It is very cold and miserable here at the moment. Last night we even had to put on the fire it was so cold and I had to say goodbye to my thongs and hello to my ugg boots. :cry: winter is fast approaching.

FF still hasn't given me any red lines? Not sure what it thinks is going on. :) But I have me at 2 DPO today. I think I o'd on sunday. 

I hope ANGEL comes back soon. I miss her on here. 

:hi: to everyone else. Hope you are all having a great Tuesday.


----------



## Newbie32

Lisasmith said:


> Usually about 14 days give or take. How long is yours?

12/13 normally :)


----------



## Abby27

https://www.parentdish.com/2009/09/28/creative-baby-names-how-about-abcde/

Pronounced AB SE DEE or something. 

Here is the thing with duffers bitch...i find out that while on leave she has said some rather horrible things about me to my staff....no big deal, i get along well with my team and she said this to someone who is a friend of mine...she would know that i am this persons friend....so why bitch about me to my friend? Either she knows im going to find that out and wants it that way....or is even dumber than i thought? Weird


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Abby27 said:


> https://www.parentdish.com/2009/09/28/creative-baby-names-how-about-abcde/
> 
> Pronounced AB SE DEE or something.
> 
> Here is the thing with duffers bitch...i find out that while on leave she has said some rather horrible things about me to my staff....no big deal, i get along well with my team and she said this to someone who is a friend of mine...she would know that i am this persons friend....so why bitch about me to my friend? Either she knows im going to find that out and wants it that way....or is even dumber than i thought? Weird

How old is duffers bitch??? It sounds like something you would do in High School :) Talk about someone behind their back and to their friends. But I am sure your friends and team know what a knob this girl is and paid no attention to her.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


Melainey said:


> Squiggle squiggle squiggle squiggle squiggle yeah... Squiggle squiggle squiggle squiggle squiggle yeah.. I'm sexy and I know it :winkwink: hehe

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::haha::haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

that is the best ever!!!! EVER!!! haha

You're a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Abby27

i think she is 30! really i was more amused than anything. I dont worship her, when others seem to, and that is the problem i think. My friend told me that she found it amusing, she was worried id be hurt, but happy when i was mildly amused. im not going to do anything with it other than file it away in my mind. what im wondering though is if this is what she is saying to my friends....what does she say to others? i shouldnt care. im taking the high road on this one. at work just keep it all professional, which i have always done (she is known for being unprofessional). i bitch about it to DH, my sister and you lovely ladies, but that is it. 

Ah the TWW! i find this stage actually slightly nicer than waiting to O...because its done now, you just have to wait. next week I will enter the new level of crazy. im going to try not to. just wait and see. (shyeah, like that is likely)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

hi ho hi ho its off to work I go. Have a great night ladies!

ABBY: 30?? She should have more sense but well done to you for taking the high road.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh my god - abcde....that is FUCKED up....I was going to use the R word, but I didn't want tp be censored! hahaha

Abbs, what kind of stuff was Duffy saying? I'm beginning to hate her more & more! I can totally see how you are upset she's preggy! It's always worse when they are bitches aside from having what you want!

Kiwi - ferning is where you look at your saliva under a microscope. When you Ov it 'ferns' I don't do it so the other girls can elaborate, but it's a different way to predict just like using an opk. 

have a great night ladies! DH & I are off on a date night! I got all dressed up & when he got home told him that we are young, in love, newly married, we have a kid on the weekends & are trying for a baby, so for tonight, we are going out to celebrate our freedom!!!

Hope you all have a lovely night, I will miss you!! xxxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwipauagirl said:


> hi ho hi ho its off to work I go. Have a great night ladies!
> 
> ABBY: 30?? She should have more sense but well done to you for taking the high road.

:thumbup:well said - I totally agree!


----------



## Pammy31

argh... nausea wave... bleh i feel like puking right now.


----------



## Abby27

Have a lovely night Squigley! 

she said that im a Liar, dont do any work (that one is amusing if she holds herself as a comparison), and im a bad friend.

Some one like duffers actually brags about how much she bludges at work, spends more time gossiping than working. she has actually gotten in trouble for the gossip before. so i made a rule to just give no personal information to her. she tries to get stuff out of me (all the time), i just blank stare back. I just KNOW that anything i say will be taken out of context and broadcast every where. so why risk it?


----------



## Melainey

Have a great time squiggles :hugs: :hugs: xx

Abby she sounds like a moron!I wanna hit her a slap! !!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Oh my god - abcde....that is FUCKED up....I was going to use the R word, but I didn't want tp be censored! hahaha
> 
> Abbs, what kind of stuff was Duffy saying? I'm beginning to hate her more & more! I can totally see how you are upset she's preggy! It's always worse when they are bitches aside from having what you want!
> 
> Kiwi - ferning is where you look at your saliva under a microscope. When you Ov it 'ferns' I don't do it so the other girls can elaborate, but it's a different way to predict just like using an opk.
> 
> have a great night ladies! DH & I are off on a date night! I got all dressed up & when he got home told him that we are young, in love, newly married, we have a kid on the weekends & are trying for a baby, so for tonight, we are going out to celebrate our freedom!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely night, I will miss you!! xxxx

Yay squeegs, I hope you have a FABBO night gorgeous!!!



Abby27 said:


> i think she is 30! really i was more amused than anything. I dont worship her, when others seem to, and that is the problem i think. My friend told me that she found it amusing, she was worried id be hurt, but happy when i was mildly amused. im not going to do anything with it other than file it away in my mind. what im wondering though is if this is what she is saying to my friends....what does she say to others? i shouldnt care. im taking the high road on this one. at work just keep it all professional, which i have always done (she is known for being unprofessional). i bitch about it to DH, my sister and you lovely ladies, but that is it.
> 
> Ah the TWW! i find this stage actually slightly nicer than waiting to O...because its done now, you just have to wait. next week I will enter the new level of crazy. im going to try not to. just wait and see. (shyeah, like that is likely)

Wow abs, I would like to punch her in the face, hard!!!!! And I agree with the tww, I hate waiting to o, feels like treading water instead of swimming!


----------



## Lisasmith

Have fun squeegs <3


----------



## Lisasmith

We should be allowed to slap stupid people! It should be the law


----------



## Newbie32

So true. Don't get me started on stupd people tho. I wear my bitch badge enough without fully exploring that topic!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

:rofl: once i start I can't stop. I'm like Pringles when it comes to stupid people.


----------



## Halliwell

hello ladies! 

On my phone hear but I've been trying to read to catch up. I hope you have fun tonight squeezes! And don't get me started on stupid people ladies.. I agree we should be able to slap them. That pregnant lady sounds like a molerat!


I forgot to tell you ladies! I was born with one breast. Poland syndrome to be exact. Missing the left peck major muscle. I do have two nipples though. Although I've been told only my full real breast will produce milk. I have a silicone implant in the other one which is quite annoying as it moves and because I have no muscle behind there to make it comfy. I'm lucky though because people can be born with webbed fingers and toes and shorter arms etc. Just thought is throw it out there though as when I do get pregnant and have a kid il probably be asking all differant stuff. 

Besides that some of those names before were gorgeous I remember being a little kid and wanting to name my kid sierra. And GO THE HAWKS! I'm a Brisbane fan but there's no way I'm going for Sydney! 
Hope everyone's happy and well! 5 days till Af!


----------



## Newbie32

Great attitude halliwell xxx


----------



## Halliwell

Thanks :) how are you tonight newbie32?


----------



## Newbie32

Crook as rookwood!!!!

Seriously have come down with a terrible cold/flu something...throat/nose etc just awful!

Just about to try number2's rum remedy again....am on struggle street!


----------



## Halliwell

Oh that's no good at all! Everyone seems to be getting sick! Hopefully the rum helps!! Have you got anything to soothe your throat like cough Lollies or something? I normally by a big pack of zooper doopers and just suck away! Haha


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :) 

I hate stupid people! They should be put onto one continent and left there! :winkwink:

Alyce :hugs: to you! You are such a sweetheart x

nana I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Halliwell

Thanks. Oh that's a great idea! One continent! If only we were prime ministers haha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks girls, I had a great night!! Went to dinner, had extra spending money cos the chick who served DH was ssoooooooo stupid! she fucked up everyone's order and wheh she took DH's order, he stood there trying to pay and she gave him the eftpos machine, he was paying cash so left it on the bench. she was then like here's your number...you're ok to go. Normally he is so honest & would say something, but she was just sosooooooo dumb that he thought our meal would be on the house tonight! haha Was awesome! I thought he was kidding when he told me, then he said something else about playing some keno & betting on the dogs cos our dinner was so cheap! lol

apart from that, was really nice to hang out with him!

Abby - far out. what a loser! Some people just never grow out of it do they. I bet she was a popular girl in high school & she's not realising that as she gets older, she's slowly losing what she had...eventually she'll be a silly old bitch who nobody likes! 

Aly - how old were you when you got your implant? Glad you ahve a good attitude about it!

Nana, hope the rum works wonders on you tonight! I think you need to catch a taxi to work tomorrow!! hehe

Laineypoop - hope you're having a lovely night!

Smithy - I'm beginning to love you more & more every time we talk!


----------



## Halliwell

I was 19 well 2 months off when I got the skin stretcher implant than got a tear drop implant 6 months after that, then had to get that taking out cause it turned right around and got a circular one put in when I was 20. Which occasionally gives me hell but a lot better :D I think there's no point in getting upset about it, you get given what your given so why not embrace it and make the most of it! :D as a teenager I had foam inserts which my mum used to call my friends haha it was so funny swimming with them as if they fell out my best mate would be like hey your friends floating away haha always made me laugh and after I got the implant I kind of hated not being able to try and hide it as that was always kind of a fun challenge. I did cry wearing my first bikini though haha I was pretty happy 
It's not a perfect implant and only kinda looks like my other one but its good enough for me! So glad you had a good time! Sorry to hear about the dumb chick!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

That's awesome! so glad you're happy with it. Your body wil change through pregnancy anyway. it's always something you could change later in life if it ever bothered you. 

don't be sorry about the dumb chick - she was so dumb she gave us our dinner for free!! I knew i should have ordered extra sides!!! hahaha

off to bed sweets!

xxxx


----------



## Halliwell

Haha that's always good! 

Have a good sleep! 

Xx


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight beautiful ladies xx


----------



## Newbie32

Downhill....just finished work...back at work at 6.....boooooo

Love you's lots....ooh, seems I just let out a bit of bogan! Hahahha

Night girlies xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum2q: glad u had a great night and woohoo on a freebie! I think u should go get a new dress or something with the extra money. Treat urself :) 

Halliwell: thanks for sharing Ur story. U have a fantastic attitude

I am at work and BORED! Its so cold and miserable I just want to be. And if I have to serve one more person who coughs on me I might punch them. Sorry newbie I know Ur sick with a flu but please don't go onto a chemist ask to speak to a pharmacist then proceed to cough and snot all over the place. Just because Ur snot is green doesn't mean I want to see it. Some people are just gross. Hope no one is eating breakfast while reading this. Sorry:blush:


----------



## Rosie_PA

kiwipauagirl said:


> I am at work and BORED! Its so cold and miserable I just want to be. And if I have to serve one more person who coughs on me I might punch them. Sorry newbie I know Ur sick with a flu but please don't go onto a chemist ask to speak to a pharmacist then proceed to cough and snot all over the place. Just because Ur snot is green doesn't mean I want to see it. Some people are just gross. Hope no one is eating breakfast while reading this. Sorry:blush:

I can't agree more!!! People can be soooo gross!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum2Q - brilliant. Hope you hadn't booked and left a phone number, lol.


----------



## Abby27

What happened to my temps this morning :(


----------



## Lisasmith

Squeegs, I love you, too! 

Kiwi, people are so disgusting! 

Abby, that could be one amazing IMPLANTATION dip :happydance:

Nana, get better :( hope you can get home early and sleep xx

I choose to punch my chart in the throat :(


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisasmith said:


> I choose to punch my chart in the throat :(

bahahahahaha :rofl: me too!!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Well well well, seems nana has a bit of bogan in her too! Haha 

Kiwi, that's gross, I feel for you and Rosie! Hope your day gets better/got better. Sorry, I'm terrible with time differences!

Amanda, nope, just went to a pub, we have one here that does the best meals! So nice & safe! I don't think the manager will be impressed after doing the till! 

Abs, I agree- your chart screams implantation!!! And don't be worried about it being do low, remember the line is only there as a visual tool, it doesn't actually mean anything if yt drops below! Especially when it's coming straight back up tomorrow!!!

Smithy, I still think you're twwing it! Your temps are just playing little games, that progesterone is a bit lazy!


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie_PA said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> I choose to punch my chart in the throat :(
> 
> bahahahahaha :rofl: me too!!!!!!Click to expand...

Like wtf chuck? I basically felt that stupid egg burst and heard it scream FREEDOMMMMM but my stupid temp highly disagrees.


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Well well well, seems nana has a bit of bogan in her too! Haha
> 
> Kiwi, that's gross, I feel for you and Rosie! Hope your day gets better/got better. Sorry, I'm terrible with time differences!
> 
> Amanda, nope, just went to a pub, we have one here that does the best meals! So nice & safe! I don't think the manager will be impressed after doing the till!
> 
> Abs, I agree- your chart screams implantation!!! And don't be worried about it being do low, remember the line is only there as a visual tool, it doesn't actually mean anything if yt drops below! Especially when it's coming straight back up tomorrow!!!
> 
> Smithy, I still think you're twwing it! Your temps are just playing little games, that progesterone is a bit lazy!

Thanks my lovely. I am repulsively moody this morning so I think I'll spike tomorrow. Even if I didn't o ill be peeing on sticks next week for the fun of it


----------



## Newbie32

Morning girls, it certainly does seem to be Naughty Chart Month on this thread!!!! old :jo: might have to start waving her cane around!! Seems to have done the trick for mine, tho given how sick i am i could have gotten cross hairs just from having a temperature or something!!!!

God only knows how Im going to run my two training sessions today, im not in a very good way! Though hadnt thought to show my snot to anyone as yet lol kiwi! Stories like that make me feel glad i work in an office!!!

Hope you get some answers on that chart soon smithy, though i like squeegs think you're twwing, you know your body better than ff does!! And abs i agree would be perfect timing for an implantation dip - hopefully you see another soaring spike tomorrow! Rosiecheeks whats doing with yours as well?? you've had really high pre o temps this cycle...i think ff is thoroughly confused with your chart this month!

Hope you have a great day girls, much love, and i'll try to contain my inner bogan for the rest of today ;)


----------



## Abby27

Smithy if you took your sleep deprived data with a grain of salt you can see a shift! Rosie i reckon you Od on CD19

i hope mine is an Implantation dip. i took my temp twice to make sure cause thats very low. im not very hopeful though.


----------



## Lisasmith

Can't you go home to bed, nana? I just played with my chart and I need 3 solid temp rises to get crosshairs for today.. Ugh. I did not o today. Oh well lol


----------



## Abby27

Good Luck with the training Nana! i HATE training when im sick. and where i work there is never a back up plan for that contingency. so my thoughts are with you!


----------



## Newbie32

i wish smithy!! Too much on today then off to brisbane tomorrow and friday...worst timing ever to get sick!

I hope your chart sorts it self out soon luv xx


----------



## Newbie32

thanks abs, yeah i dont have a back up either....right now my work would be in quite the pickle if i was to get hit by a bus or similar!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, honey :( get yourself some of those codral hot drinks from the supermarket, they really help me out


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Smithy, keep bding in case! I think you know your body tho!

Nana- sexy crosshairs!!! Good luck with training! Least your tww will fly by being so busy!

Abby I agree, I think cd 19 is possible o day for Rosie!


----------



## Abby27

Yeah once i got really sick and i said to my then manager (who i have to say is awesome). "Sorry, im really sick" and normally he would look at me and send me home but on this day he said "what can i do to help you get through the day"
Im not normally a fan of cold surpressing drugs, but it might be worth your while! I cant think of anything more awful than being sick, training and travel! thats totally suck worthy! xo

Good Luck with go live to! we had one last year! it certainly brings out the stress heads, which is not fun at the time, but highly amusing in retrospect!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Abs :)

Yeah our go live date is officially next Tuesday, cos monday is a public holiday everywhere except vic & qld i think and the stress heads around here have seriously lost their arses this week!!!! Hate to see what they will be like if something actually goes wrong next week!!!

Sanks squeegs, i reckon i could sleep away this tww given half the chance!


----------



## Lisasmith

I entered my + opk and its shortened my fertile period! Tww, come at me :)


----------



## Abby27

Smithy, CD 17 i reckon you O'd!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisasmith said:


> I entered my + opk and its shortened my fertile period! Tww, come at me :)

I think cd 17 is the day too! Does a temp spike tomorrow give you crosshairs with the opk in there?


----------



## Lisasmith

That's what I think too! Yay, I like you better than my chart Abby


----------



## lisamfr

Good Morning Girls,

How are we all doing this morning apart from Nana?

Quigley &#8211; Date night sooo cutie. Sounds like you have a awesome night apart from the stupid girls.

Halliwell &#8211; Thanks so much for sharing your story with us. Newbie is so right your attitude is awesome.

Newbie &#8211; You need to shake this flu are you taking anything for it about from number2&#8217;s remedy?

afm I have come down with a cold. I think it's from the change of weather from QLD and Melbourne. Is it 5pm yet? I am kinda happy my building is quite at the moment thank god for schooll holidays. 

I have another question. Beacuse my cycle went out of wack & I Ov 6 days later. With my next cycle go back to normal or will it stay the same?? I have no idea when to expect AF this month I know you all said it will be 6 days later.


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> I entered my + opk and its shortened my fertile period! Tww, come at me :)
> 
> I think cd 17 is the day too! Does a temp spike tomorrow give you crosshairs with the opk in there?Click to expand...

I'll have a play and see :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie in case you didn't realise, my cold remedy is only good as a short term remedy. If you use it too many days in a row, well we call that alcoholism. Just in case you weren't sure. 
(feel better soon xo)


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies :)

Nana I hope you get through the day ok :hugs: x

Smithy I agree with CD17 :) 

Squiggles great about the freemeal hehehe silly girl, she belongs on that continent I was talking about :winkwink:

Kiwi ewwww I hate nasty people :hugs:

Help everybody else! Up early again haha! May just go back to bed tho :winkwink; got my crosshairs :happydance: I'm now 3 dpo and I can feel it cause my boobs are already killing me haha :rofl: I have very low tempus near my line this month tho? Weird!

Xx


----------



## Newbie32

lol number2 ;)

Ill tough it out, stock myself up on vitamin c and see if i can shake it!

Lisa there is no reason that you will o later again next cycle, so whilst your af will be 6 days later this time, your next cycle should reset itself back to normal...however, hopefully this is BFP month for you and AF stays away!! xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

It's crazy hormone month! I have made myself look like a human and I am off to the shops xx


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies :)

Nana I hope you get through the day ok :hugs: x

Smithy I agree with CD17 :) 

Squiggles great about the freemeal hehehe silly girl, she belongs on that continent I was talking about :winkwink:

Kiwi ewwww I hate nasty people :hugs:

Help everybody else! Up early again haha! May just go back to bed tho :winkwink; got my crosshairs :happydance: I'm now 3 dpo and I can feel it cause my boobs are already killing me haha :rofl: I have very low tempus near my line this month tho? Weird!

Xx


----------



## Melainey

Also I hope angel is ok? :hugs: xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Also I hope angel is ok? :hugs: xxx

I'm hoping she is just busy having fun because it is school holidays.


----------



## Melainey

Oh yeah forgot about that :) so exiting .. Lucy is going for a scan today isn't she? :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah i miss angelcakes too!

And 2mums as well has been quiet this week!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah indeed!I hope that they are ok :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: for everybody


----------



## cossime

Rosie_PA said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> I choose to punch my chart in the throat :(
> 
> bahahahahaha :rofl: me too!!!!!!Click to expand...




Lisasmith said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> I choose to punch my chart in the throat :(
> 
> bahahahahaha :rofl: me too!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Like wtf chuck? I basically felt that stupid egg burst and heard it scream FREEDOMMMMM but my stupid temp highly disagrees.Click to expand...

Man you guys crack me up!!! :rofl:!!!!



Abby27 said:


> Smithy, CD 17 i reckon you O'd!

I agree, CD17 is O day for you smithy. Looks like you took your temp at a different time this morning too as it it a cirls? That could also explain why you're not seeing a crazy high temp. Weirdly enough, my temps aren't crazy high either??? We just need to wait 3 days for temps to be higher than the o-dip then our cross hairs will appear!!!

Abby, major implantation dip there!!!



lisamfr said:


> I have another question. Beacuse my cycle went out of wack & I Ov 6 days later. With my next cycle go back to normal or will it stay the same?? I have no idea when to expect AF this month I know you all said it will be 6 days later.

With your next cycle Lisa, start OPKing from basedon your shortest cycle. That way your bases are covered incase it's delayed again but still covered incase its early!! xxx

Definitely the month for fkd up, crazy, weired cycles this month!!!!!!

:hi: everyone!!!


----------



## Pammy31

Damn Jeep I am regretting getting!!


----------



## Pammy31

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks Abs :)
> 
> Yeah our go live date is officially next Tuesday, cos monday is a public holiday everywhere except vic & qld i think and the stress heads around here have seriously lost their arses this week!!!! Hate to see what they will be like if something actually goes wrong next week!!!
> 
> Sanks squeegs, i reckon i could sleep away this tww given half the chance!

what company do you work for?


----------



## Melainey

Wow quiet on here today! Where is everyone? :)


----------



## Abby27

Ive been training, the same thing to the same group for the 5th time...very frustrating. 

ive started googling already in the TWW....NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Melainey

Haha Abby you're too cute :) I was the same last month but I think I will try not top this month :) (like that's gonna happen haha)


----------



## lisamfr

I was googling 12 week scan gender like hello I am not even pregnant. I am soo bored today at work.


----------



## Abby27

Ive googled implantation dip 6dpo (its a bit early and im worried my temp will be low tomorrow sending me into a fit of despair!...also found that its only true in something like 25% of duffered charts). 

then i noticed a strange metalic taste in my mouth...which seems to have gone now...so ofcourse i googled metalic taste 6dpo and heaps of stuff came up about that

insanity has began early! 
now im worried that if my IT department at work do a trace on what i google i could be royally screwed!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

all good here, i've been reading daily and catching up, most of the time laughing too hard to remember anything to post. Been busy cleaning house, transferring car crap, blue slips, pink slips, green slips, and waiting with severe excitement to go to the RTA later this week, ugh!!! 
abby- i love google, excuse me, Dr Google! 
Lisa- me too! Oh is convinced that with a magnifying glass she can predict the gender of our 11 week u/s pic, i call bullshit! :haha: But i've been googling everything from 12-20 week scans and bump pics and everything, what would we do without google. 
:jo: i hope you feel better very soon, and hope you get a bfp to raise your spirits, even if you do have to go to brisbane, yuck!!!! :haha: We hate going in to brissy!!
Shell- date night sounded awesome, love when stuff like that happens, if you are trying to pay and they dont let you, well thats not your fault. Its happened to me at Bunnings a few times, twice I have even exclaimed 'i have tried to pay but now im leaving' and I leave, their bad for not wanting or trying to take my money! 
lucy- excited for your scan
amanada- whens your scan??????? 
melainey- so much love to you, and you crack me up as usual
halli- im a little late on the uptake, but :hugs: to what you are going through with your family
maddy- you too, :hugs: hope the fam thing sorts itself soon! 
i'm sure i've missed people, sorry loves! 

i'm waiting to get a call in the next half hour, my mum and grandma are headed back to the hospital, apparently my aunt has had a really good day so I'm hoping to chat with her and give the news to her and grandma at the same time!


----------



## Pammy31

twiddling thumbs time....


----------



## Melainey

2mums - I am so glad that you popped in :happydance: Great about your Aunt, she is going to be so happy about the news :hugs: 

I love Dr Google too :rofl: I don't know where I would be without him! :haha:

Abby - Don't stess lovey :hugs: Everybody and every chart is different for every pregnancy :) So your chart may just be perfect :hugs: x


----------



## Lisasmith

Glad to be of service cossi :wink:

Hello to everyone <3


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies! Hope you all are having a great day!! Our charts are all quite crazy this month!! 

2mums- sooo excited that you get to tell your Aunt and Grandma today! So sweet!!!!


----------



## Pammy31

hmm Rosie yours looks like a cd19 ov!! I am hoping the that the AC keeps doing its thing and I have another 30 day cycle..


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pammy31 said:


> hmm Rosie yours looks like a cd19 ov!! I am hoping the that the AC keeps doing its thing and I have another 30 day cycle..

Thanks Pammy! I think so too! 30 days is great, that AC must be working!!


----------



## Newbie32

One session down, one to go...voice has held out so far, i reckon at the end of session two dh will be in for a relatively peaceful night from me tonight!!!!

Pammy i work for a global engineering company, we are changing the ERP (financial) system we use from JDe to SAP, and im working on the deployment of that project. Its dull, to say the very least!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> amanada- whens your scan???????
> 
> i'm waiting to get a call in the next half hour, my mum and grandma are headed back to the hospital, apparently my aunt has had a really good day so I'm hoping to chat with her and give the news to her and grandma at the same time!

Thursday next week. I wanted to make it late enough that there would be a heartbeat. By my calculations that will be bang on 7 weeks, so there should be. If there isn't, that will be pretty clear to me that it's not going to stick. However, I have a good feeling about it. It's just so long to wait! 

I really hope you get to talk to your aunt today honey. Sending you lots of love and hugs xoxo

Did you post a pic of your last scan? Would love to take a guess at the gender from it :D


----------



## Melainey

Ohhhh that would be awesome if you could post it Amber :happydance: 

Sounds..... Great :jo: hehe :winkwink:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everyone!

Nice ch Laineypip!

Amber, so glad about your Aunty! Have fun sharing the news!!!

Amanda, excited for your scan! 

Lucy, looking forward to heating of your scan!

Nana, hope you're feeling ok


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Squiggles :happydance:


----------



## cossime

Hi girls,
Cos clearly I am super-dooper busy atm I have attempted to do a roll call from all of my chart-stalking from the last hour (insert evil laugh mwaaahhhaaaaaa!). I even declined lunch so that I could sit at my desk and "_work_"!!! We are missing angel so I hope you all don't mind:) Please amend as necessary as I have probably got people's day wrong (apologies!)

*Two Week Waiter&#8217;s*
Halliwell: TWW (10DPO) 
Abby: TWW (6DPO)
Lisafr: TWW (6DPO)
Newbie (nanna): TWW (3DPO)
Lisa S (Smithy): TWW (3DPO)
Melainey: TWW (3DPO)
Kiwi: TWW (3DPO)
Rosie: TWW (2DPO)
cossime: TWW (2DPO)
Squiggles (M2Q): About to/already O (CD17)

*Waiting to Ovulate*
Maddy: WTO (CD5)
Jelly Bean: WTO (CD4)
Pammy31: WTO (CD4)

Angel: NTNP
Jayney: NTNP

Our *&#8216;baking&#8217; *ladies (I&#8217;ve only guessed so please excuse me if I have it wrong!):
Ginny: 13 weeks
2Mums: 11 weeks
LLMP: 6/7 weeks
Number2: 6 weeks
Cannon: 5 weeks

Look how many of us are in the TWW!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Abby27

Geez you are busy! Thanks for that! well done and awesome work! 
im flat out too...with Dr Google and 6DPO analysis! (i am an analyst by trade...SO...sort of relevant! ha!)


----------



## cossime

Abby27 said:


> Geez you are busy! Thanks for that! well done and awesome work!
> im flat out too...with Dr Google and 6DPO analysis! (i am an analyst by trade...SO...sort of relevant! ha!)

I promised myself I wouldn't analyse myself this month so instead, I thought I would analyse every body else :rofl: !!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Great job cossi! You've done fantastic!! I don't think that I've ovd yet, waiting to see. I'm expecting to in the next week! Hopefully sooner rather than later!!!

Good to see where everyone is at! And so excited for the next 2 weeks!!


----------



## lisamfr

New work Cossime!

Awseome look at all the Two Week Waiter&#8217;s

Great to see the Baking list gowing lol


----------



## Melainey

GREAT work Cossime :happydance: YAY for so many of us in the 2WW :happydamce: I have high hopes that we will get LOTS of :bfp: this month :happydance:


----------



## Maddy40

Hi all, have read but am in the library killing time before parent-teacher interviews so no paper & pen to make my "cheat sheet" to respond to everyone! But I am thinking of you. And wondering how many pages I will need to read when I come back from 15 days away!


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Maddy :) Hope everything goes well at the parent teacher meeting :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies I saw this on another thread (Dr Google has been helping me today hehehe ) and just thought I would share cause it looks like something that I might try next month if I don't get my bfp this month :) 

Originally Posted by Angel_Maker

UGH I just typed out a LLLLLLOOOOOOOOOONNNNNG reply and then my computer effed up 

Ok, one thing that you need to know is that if you are not responding to Clomid, then you need to have your testosterone (aka Androgens or DHEAS) level checked because if it's elevated, then you need to bring it down.....you can do that naturally by drinking Spearmint tea....works for me 

So here's my "recipe for success" 

Lemon water 1X daily with juice from 1/2 a lemon
Geritol 1X daily
Soy (80mg for me) for 5 days early in your cycle (although I forgot this cycle and didn't take it until like CD11 )
Spearmint Tea 1X daily
Started drinking Fertilitea (WHY NOT??) 
Taking FertileCM (again, WHY NOT??) 
And DH and I BD'd on the hood for the car I swear it's something about the angle 

If you have any specific questions, feel free to ask away! I want this to work FOR ALL OF US!

I just copied the whole thing :)

xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi girls 

Thanks cossime that is brilliant that u typed all that up. 

Question...... Woke up this morning checked temp at 36.5 lied in bed for a bit (too cold to get out so contemplation going to bathroom) checked again 36.7 ran to bathroom jumped back into bed checked again 36.6 what do I put down? If I leave ff as 36.5 I get no lines if I use 36.7 I get lines. Really weird this month. Can Ur temps just be constant or must u have big rises and drops?


----------



## Lisasmith

Hi lovers :) 

Great work on the roll call! Lots of bfps coming this month!! 

We made vegetable gardens today!


----------



## Lisasmith

I have no idea, kiwi! My chart is stupid


----------



## Melainey

Kiwi - use the 36.5.. You have to use the first one when you wake up because the longer you are up the more affected your temp will be :) As much as a pain the arse it is Ithink you should put the one that doesn't give you CH and hopefully your temp will rise tomorrow :) 

Many bfp charts have flat temps Kiwi :) So I wouldn't stress too much x

Smithy - YAY for vege gardens :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi, I agree, you should put the first temp. Do the crosshairs come up in cd 13 when you enter a different day? I think a temp rise tomorrow will give you your lines. 

Look at smithys chart, I think you're the same as her this month, just a slow rise! 

Lainey that was good, thanks for sharing. I think I will get some fertility tea next time cos I am due to order more opks and I always notice it! Next month I will try being super healthy I think, no drinking, eat well. Maybe I'll do ocsober! 

I will also have sex on the bonnet of a car!!! Lol


----------



## Melainey

Hopefully we won't need them next month with the trifecta Shelly :winkwink: hehehe x

Yeah I think I need to get some OPK's for next month because then I will KNOW when I O cause I have the ferny thingy, temps,CP(although I still haven't got a clue about that haha) and all I need is OPK's ! :rofl: I tried the whole not drinking and eating healthy for ages now (Apart from this month were I decided to revert back to drinking) and it didn't work so I am going back to alcohol, because I got pregnant last time while I was drinking HEAVILY haha :rofl: Won't drink half as much but defo will drink some :happydance:


----------



## Lisasmith

Growing veggies is soooo much cheaper, especially tomatoes. The kids love it too


----------



## Pammy31

Hey Melainey I would try the hood but my car is a 4x4 jeep... so short I am... lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

smithy - I agree...I just don't have a green thumb! lol Someone bought us a parsley plant for our wedding cos its an old wives tale that if you get given a parsley plant you'll fall pregnant very soon. It was dead in less than 6 weeks... and that was me actively caring for it! I said to DH if I can't keep a damn plant alive, no wonder we can't get pregnant! lol

Lainey - I have reduced alcohol intake significantly since starting. Almost completely in the first 6 months, then after, just drinking when I feel like it, but not going crazy. Last month I had a 'fuck it' month where I ate & drank like crazy...this month I'm going to try to be super good!! nothing works, so I don't know why I don't just live my life how i feel like it...

I just got a letter from the Gyno saying my appointment has been re-scheduled to the 27th November. (It was 24th Feb) and I don't knwo how I feel about it. I kind of wanted to give myself to Feb to give myself the best possible chance to conceive between now & then. But At the same time I want to get checked out ASAP so I know if there is a problem or not. I just don't know what to do. I dunno if it's cos deep down I know there is nothing wrong with me, or if it is cos deep down I'm in denial about there being a problem & I want to do it on my own..

any opinions?? I think I will sleep on it before ringing to confirm my appointment time!


----------



## Lisasmith

Take the appointment sweetheart. I have no doubt that it will be good news and you can move towards a baby with full confidence :) that's what I would do anyway

I usually suck at plants. I'll leave the caring for them to the kids :haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisasmith said:


> Take the appointment sweetheart. I have no doubt that it will be good news and you can move towards a baby with full confidence :) that's what I would do anyway
> 
> I usually suck at plants. I'll leave the caring for them to the kids :haha:

I think you're right! I originally thought I was happy with Feb cos I'd be anxious by the time I get there if not preggy. I suppose it's better to get checked out while I'm still feeling good about it rather than getting myself all stressed out!

Yeah, I might save the gardens for when I have kids too! lol


----------



## Abby27

Squigly: i think i would be the same, you had mentally prepared for the wait, and figure you will hopefully be duffed by then any way, so by the time you had the appt you wouldn't need it! November is still a little way off, so i think you should take it. I think we all on some level fear that we cant conceive naturally. i know i do all the time! that is just normal. the thing is, its actually nothing to be feared.
I think i would be the same, take a night to think about it, and my 2cents to take the appt. 

I love having a vegie patch. i dont consider myself a green thumb but my garden seems to love growing tomatoes, and last year i had a zucchini that weighed over a kilo! it was as long as DH arm!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby27 said:


> Squigly: i think i would be the same, you had mentally prepared for the wait, and figure you will hopefully be duffed by then any way, so by the time you had the appt you wouldn't need it! November is still a little way off, so i think you should take it. I think we all on some level fear that we cant conceive naturally. i know i do all the time! that is just normal. the thing is, its actually nothing to be feared.
> I think i would be the same, take a night to think about it, and my 2cents to take the appt.
> 
> I love having a vegie patch. i dont consider myself a green thumb but my garden seems to love growing tomatoes, and last year i had a zucchini that weighed over a kilo! it was as long as DH arm!

:happydance:nice one on the zucchini!!!:thumbup:

Thanks for your advice! I think it's just something I've always wanted so badly, so just worry it won't happen. I think it's a bad sign I have irregular periods, but hopefully I am just being stressy & impatient for no reason! I will just love to know it's going to happen - wish I had a crystal ball!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

:happydance:Oh oh oh I just got a positive opk! I hope a temp spike to follow! I think I get late positives too, so not sure what my chart will say. Dh is away tonight, so we bd this morning. Hope it's o time so I can catch it!


----------



## Lisasmith

That's one hell of a zucchini!
We planted zucchini, tomato, capsicum, cos lettuce, onion, strawberries, and have popped some dwarf bean seeds in some seedling pots. Surely something will live


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay squeegs!!! I'm so happy :) fx for some speggy action


----------



## Abby27

Now let me tell you a little story! i had three friends, two with VERY irregular cycles and 1 with a "you could predict AF to the 15min" gal. 
2 out of my three friends have had two kids fairly easily....one 1st time every time, and the other within about 6-8 months of trying. Those two ladies were the ones with the irregular cycles! 
My point is that having an irregular cycle does not = fertility issues. I thought this too! and believe me it had me worried for years. Its just not a factor to worry about i dont think
(my regular friend is still trying, and i hope she gets her BFP soon)

I wish someone could tell me too that it would be ok. that it will happen so relax. i think thats the worse part. So...i see for you a beautiful bubba! in the very near future xoxo


----------



## Abby27

Go catch that eggy!

Yes it was a huge zuch, and it was quite a shock, i hadnt looked at them in a few days, and then went out the back and was OMG it was huge! it mustve grown so quickly too! ....we ended up stuffing it and serving it for Christmas lunch! big hit!


----------



## Newbie32

cossime said:


> Hi girls,
> Cos clearly I am super-dooper busy atm I have attempted to do a roll call from all of my chart-stalking from the last hour (insert evil laugh mwaaahhhaaaaaa!). I even declined lunch so that I could sit at my desk and "_work_"!!! We are missing angel so I hope you all don't mind:) Please amend as necessary as I have probably got people's day wrong (apologies!)
> 
> *Two Week Waiters*
> Halliwell: TWW (10DPO)
> Abby: TWW (6DPO)
> Lisafr: TWW (6DPO)
> Newbie (nanna): TWW (3DPO)
> Lisa S (Smithy): TWW (3DPO)
> Melainey: TWW (3DPO)
> Kiwi: TWW (3DPO)
> Rosie: TWW (2DPO)
> cossime: TWW (2DPO)
> Squiggles (M2Q): About to/already O (CD17)
> 
> *Waiting to Ovulate*
> Maddy: WTO (CD5)
> Jelly Bean: WTO (CD4)
> Pammy31: WTO (CD4)
> 
> Angel: NTNP
> Jayney: NTNP
> 
> Our *baking *ladies (Ive only guessed so please excuse me if I have it wrong!):
> Ginny: 13 weeks
> 2Mums: 11 weeks
> LLMP: 6/7 weeks
> Number2: 6 weeks
> Cannon: 5 weeks
> 
> Look how many of us are in the TWW!!!
> 
> xxxx

Cossime you are unreal!!!! Top effort luv and great to have another reference point whilst Angel is hopefully off sunning herself chillaxing on hols!


Maddy40 said:


> Hi all, have read but am in the library killing time before parent-teacher interviews so no paper & pen to make my "cheat sheet" to respond to everyone! But I am thinking of you. And wondering how many pages I will need to read when I come back from 15 days away!

We will miss you maddy!!!

Morning Kiwi, i reckon you will get your CH's very soon too, just another slow rise - i think last month was for you as well?



Mum 2 Quigley said:


> smithy - I agree...I just don't have a green thumb! lol Someone bought us a parsley plant for our wedding cos its an old wives tale that if you get given a parsley plant you'll fall pregnant very soon. It was dead in less than 6 weeks... and that was me actively caring for it! I said to DH if I can't keep a damn plant alive, no wonder we can't get pregnant! lol
> 
> Lainey - I have reduced alcohol intake significantly since starting. Almost completely in the first 6 months, then after, just drinking when I feel like it, but not going crazy. Last month I had a 'fuck it' month where I ate & drank like crazy...this month I'm going to try to be super good!! nothing works, so I don't know why I don't just live my life how i feel like it...
> 
> I just got a letter from the Gyno saying my appointment has been re-scheduled to the 27th November. (It was 24th Feb) and I don't knwo how I feel about it. I kind of wanted to give myself to Feb to give myself the best possible chance to conceive between now & then. But At the same time I want to get checked out ASAP so I know if there is a problem or not. I just don't know what to do. I dunno if it's cos deep down I know there is nothing wrong with me, or if it is cos deep down I'm in denial about there being a problem & I want to do it on my own..
> 
> any opinions?? I think I will sleep on it before ringing to confirm my appointment time!

Yeah i would sleep on it too squeegs, but i think in the end my curiousity would win and i would go for the earlier appt, im running out of patience with this tcc stuff already and you have been trying more months than me, i think im going to give it two more and then get the tests!!! XX



Lisasmith said:


> That's one hell of a zucchini!
> We planted zucchini, tomato, capsicum, cos lettuce, onion, strawberries, and have popped some dwarf bean seeds in some seedling pots. Surely something will live

Yum! My dh has a little vegie patch, it provides me with great entertainment, it has like snow peas and sugar snaps and miniature carrots at the moment (they werent meant to be miniature....) and he gets all excited like 'im going out to harvest!!!!' (the patch is about a metre by a metre...erm ok dh...off you go then!!! bahahahaha, im such a cow!

SUPER yay for +opk!!!! Yay squeegs, isnt that early for you as well?


----------



## Abby27

I say harvest to! if you have me on FB you can see my zuch (in my photo album garden)


----------



## Pammy31

i want a vege garden but where i live not gonna happen....


----------



## Newbie32

lol....hopefully you come back with more than half a dozen sugar snaps :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks Abbs!! It's really good to hear stories like that to just keep you going! 

My doctor doesn't seem concerned about irregular periods either. He said my charts seem to be ovulating, so I'm probably fine. He just kind of said a combination of irregular cycles, maybe an 'off' low sperm count, eggy only hanging around for a small amount of time, busy lifestyles & only knowing for sure AFTER you O means that it just takes time. He also said that most women have been on BC for most of their fertile lives (true for me) and when they come off, they think they are irregular, but really, it's just normal for their cycle, but they have never known before. 

Nana, how you feeling love? Haha DH's vege garden. good on him! Yeah, Ov is early for me! The cycle before I started charting I had a +opk on CD19. other than that I have had 23 & 34. So this is very early! I am excited! My cycles vary from 22-47 tho, so I maye have O'd earlier in other cycles, just haven't tracked it. Very excited if my temps go up! 

I think It was Abbs who said I may have O'd yesterday?? Or maybe Cossi (sorry can't remember) - If my temps do rise, that's when FF gives me cross hairs, so may be spot on! will have to see!


I think if I am Ovulating, we will get preggy, cos I had a great night with DH the other night, totally relaxed & fun cos neither of us were thinking about babies - that's my idea of relax & it will happen! haha


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I have a black thumb. We have land and great soil so plenty of room to grow a proper garden but I can't keep anything alive. I have a cactus on the window sill and I still manage to kill it. All of my "house plants" and even my "vegie box" on the window sill I have to replace every couple of months. And I do everything that it says on the label :blush: LOL

*ABBY*: I am like your regular friend (except for last month where I was 3 days late) and I still have problems. A friend of mine is all over the place anywhere from 28 to 40 days and she is having problems too so I think it doesn't matter what your cycle is. TTC can effect anyone. But I hear ya, I wish I could just relax each month. I know people are right when they say "relax it will happen when you are not thinking of it" but after controlling myself not to punch them in the face, I know they are right. I just can't switch off. 

*MUM2Q:* WOOHOO on your +opk now go and catch that egg. :happydance: And me personally would take the earlier appointment as well. I know you wanted to give yourself till Feb but I guess you can find out either way what is going on. It is probably nothing and you can continue with your TTC plan but if there is something there then you can get it fixed before you go on. I left it for 2yrs, kept thinking to myself - next month, next month and even when I went to a clairvoiant (not sure of spelling) who told me 5-6mths I kept leaving it. Now if I am not pregnant this month I have to have some sort of treatment no matter what in Oct/Nov whether its IUI or IVF and that is so disheartening and so upsetting. I don't want it but I know it is the only option for me. I would give anything to do it on my own and it still p**sses me off when I hear of others not wanting to get pregnant but manages to quite easily. It is obviously God's plan. But isn't a Gyno just looking around to see what is going on up there? Taking a few tests, a few scans? It isn't a fert specialist is it? Fingers crossed this is your month and you wont need to see anyone except the hospital to get your baby scan.

11 girls in the TWW hopefully we will improve on 2 possibly 3 BFP from last month and increase to it at least half 5-6 BFP!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

YAY!!! See your little eggy wanted to come and play with ours as well!!! Woohoooo (not that that doesnt sound half creepy!!!!!) Something about this thread does seem to be syncing us to start the tww or start the wait to o!!!!

Im dreadful and heading way downhill fast....finished my last training session for today and somewhat glad that im on the 7am not the 6am tomorrow morning to brissie, so at least thats one more hours sleep! Im just accepting now that tomorrow is going to suck balls, and moving on!!!!

I hopefully wont be too much of a stranger tomorrow as only hve training in the morning and then normal work in the arvo :)

On that note, i might pack up and gtfo of this office and get home to see what dh has cooked up for me tonight...bless him and his attempts to help when im sick!

Much love xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Trying2b2mums said:


> :jo: i hope you feel better very soon, and hope you get a bfp to raise your spirits, even if you do have to go to brisbane, yuck!!!! :haha: We hate going in to brissy!!
> !

and what is wrong with Brisbane huh???? I am from Brisbane - watch what you say now :rofl: just joking


----------



## Trying2b2mums

number2woohoo said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> amanada- whens your scan???????
> 
> i'm waiting to get a call in the next half hour, my mum and grandma are headed back to the hospital, apparently my aunt has had a really good day so I'm hoping to chat with her and give the news to her and grandma at the same time!
> 
> Thursday next week. I wanted to make it late enough that there would be a heartbeat. By my calculations that will be bang on 7 weeks, so there should be. If there isn't, that will be pretty clear to me that it's not going to stick. However, I have a good feeling about it. It's just so long to wait!
> 
> I really hope you get to talk to your aunt today honey. Sending you lots of love and hugs xoxo
> 
> Did you post a pic of your last scan? Would love to take a guess at the gender from it :DClick to expand...

Amanda- here is the scan, good luck, hahaha i dont even think its facing the right way to tell, but OH is just really excited. I think waiting, although hard, is a great idea bc you will def see the heartbeat, exciting!!!
I told my aunt, and she was soo excited, grandma was too, but my aunt did her best to scream poor thing is still sore from having tubes down her throat, but she's already talking about a baby shower, so thats great it can keep her busy and give her something to look forward too. My mum called me a few hours later and bc we were just on the phone, not skype, mum told me that aunts face just lit up, so cute!! 

Shell - take the appoint! Its still a ways off to give you time, but it will be a load off your mind at the time, bc im sure there is nothing wrong with you!! I have very irregular periods and my DR and I are convinced I only ovulate every other month, pregnancy will happen for you love!!!! 

Cossi - great list, thanks!

maddy- we will miss you and it will probably take you a day or two to catch up ;) 

:jo: love your DHs vegie patch too cute! 
I have mint and basil thus far, we have a raised garden bed but havent planted it yet, but planning on some spinach, tomatoes, capsicum, zuch, and who knows, i don't have high hopes though!
 



Attached Files:







P1000540 - Copy.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pammy31

DH and I are starting to do our financial things and start to get ahead. getting the jeep put me in alot oc debt. I wishI had a better paying job.... I love chatting with all you ladies and I think it helps that we csn yarn on about the things our partners dont understand.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwipauagirl said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> :jo: i hope you feel better very soon, and hope you get a bfp to raise your spirits, even if you do have to go to brisbane, yuck!!!! :haha: We hate going in to brissy!!
> !
> 
> and what is wrong with Brisbane huh???? I am from Brisbane - watch what you say now :rofl: just jokingClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: parking, traffic, amount of people... :haha: no it's just a city, they are all the same - with different land marks, im just not a city girl, whether it be San Fransisco, LA, Brissy, Sydney, NY city, or Paris, im not a fan, i'd rather be outside them, just close enough to go for the theatre and other special city things, but I'm 100% a suburb girl!


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi: i too hate it when people to say "it will happen when you stop thinking about it" or least expect it etc. reminds me of when i was single forever and people would say that....my response "i never expect it, so that would be now!"
Im slightly envious of the regularity. ive been caught out some terrible times! i had a menstrual mishap on my honeymoon...so terrible! i kept thinking that this shouldnt happen to someone my age! just...terrible! if my life was a tv show it wouldve been a funny episode, but yeah, terrible!

2mums: AWESOME NEWS, glad that you got to tell your aunt etc....thats fantastic


----------



## Pammy31

i hope that doesnt happen to me...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi, this gyno is a fertility specialist too. Not sure what will happen there, I'm a bit clueless, will find out soon tho. I will still sleep on it, but I think I will take the appointment. Yep, I agree with everything you said! Sorry you have to go through the FS, but I think once you start it, you will get used to it & realise that it's just another way to get the job done. It's an emotional ride, but just stumble your way through it with DH & us girls & you will be fine!!!

Nana, sorry to hear! That sucks big time! It's always a quiet day on here when you're away, I might be able to keep up for a change. lol The week will be over soon!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> amanada- whens your scan???????
> 
> i'm waiting to get a call in the next half hour, my mum and grandma are headed back to the hospital, apparently my aunt has had a really good day so I'm hoping to chat with her and give the news to her and grandma at the same time!
> 
> Thursday next week. I wanted to make it late enough that there would be a heartbeat. By my calculations that will be bang on 7 weeks, so there should be. If there isn't, that will be pretty clear to me that it's not going to stick. However, I have a good feeling about it. It's just so long to wait!
> 
> I really hope you get to talk to your aunt today honey. Sending you lots of love and hugs xoxo
> 
> Did you post a pic of your last scan? Would love to take a guess at the gender from it :DClick to expand...
> 
> Amanda- here is the scan, good luck, hahaha i dont even think its facing the right way to tell, but OH is just really excited. I think waiting, although hard, is a great idea bc you will def see the heartbeat, exciting!!!
> I told my aunt, and she was soo excited, grandma was too, but my aunt did her best to scream poor thing is still sore from having tubes down her throat, but she's already talking about a baby shower, so thats great it can keep her busy and give her something to look forward too. My mum called me a few hours later and bc we were just on the phone, not skype, mum told me that aunts face just lit up, so cute!!
> 
> Shell - take the appoint! Its still a ways off to give you time, but it will be a load off your mind at the time, bc im sure there is nothing wrong with you!! I have very irregular periods and my DR and I are convinced I only ovulate every other month, pregnancy will happen for you love!!!!
> 
> Cossi - great list, thanks!
> 
> maddy- we will miss you and it will probably take you a day or two to catch up ;)
> 
> :jo: love your DHs vegie patch too cute!
> I have mint and basil thus far, we have a raised garden bed but havent planted it yet, but planning on some spinach, tomatoes, capsicum, zuch, and who knows, i don't have high hopes though!Click to expand...

:happydance:Great piccy!

So excited about your aunt, you might just be enough to make her hang on a little longer!!! :) 

Thanks for the support! I don't have that bad feeling where something is wrong, hopefully I will be proved right! If not, I will be glad I found out 3 months earlier!


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :happydance: 

Abby - GREA zuchinni :happydance: That's one hefty vegitable hahaha! 

2mums - SOOOOO happy about your aunt and your nanna :hugs: Glad that it made her happy,I knew it would :) :hugs:

Squeegs - I would take the app :) At least you will still have another 2 months of TTC before you go and then if you don't get preggy (Which I just know you will ) you can get checked out earlier rather than later :hugs: xx

My back is sooooooooo sore from the way I slept last night :sad: I can't straighen it out hahaha :rofl:

x


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Hi ladies, I've been trying to catch up on everything. Wow theres a lot of posts to go through. How are you all?

I've been busy with work and spending time with my OH. So I'll pop in from time to time on weekdays to say hi to you all. I have more time on weekends to have a good chat. 

I just received my parcel in the mail yesterday. So I'm all stocked up on my hpt's, opk's and I decided to buy some preseed too. I haven't tried preseed before, so I'll see how I go. Hopefully it's not too messy.


----------



## Melainey

Great Pic 2mums :) 

Just found out that my brothers missus (who is having twin boys) water just broke :) hopefully they come quick enough :happydance: 

I was sooooooo envious when I found out about her being pregnant..especially with twins cause they were not trying and we were but I'm very happy about it now! Although I do feel like crying haha :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

awww melainey your gonna be twice the aunt!!!! congrats to them!! Your next! Wishing her a safe, quickly delivery!!! congrats to you auntie lainey!!!! :dance:


----------



## Lisasmith

Gorgeous pic 2 mums :) yay for babies Lainey :)


----------



## Melainey

Thank you 2mums :) just sad that I won't be able to meet them until God knows when cause I'm not allowed to leave the country :sad: but will be great when I do :) 

Hi jelly bean :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Lainey- i completely understand, the visa system here can take a hell of a long time, bc im on an in between visa right now, i've been stopped at at each stage of flying(in and out of the country), have to be taken aside into the little room and interviewed, and then they let me go get on my flights or get my bags, but its scary each time. I've asked what, if anything, i can do to avoid this, bc they basically make a phone call and check my status then let me go, but there's nothing, i just have to go through it all like im illegal or something. But at least once you can travel you shouldnt have any restrictions! And... they can come out here, the babies will love the sand and water, plus kids under 2 fly free internationally!!! :dance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i think it was smithy, but not sure... who is the NRL fan here??? I am, love it, can't get enough, already upset its going to be over for the next few months!!! But, what's your thoughts on the grand final!? I've been backing the doggies for most of the season, not my team (titans are, lost cause there!!!!), but I love me some benny barba, but not sure they can hold out against the storm, hard to say bc both teams have such different games


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

laineypop - YAY!!! so excited for your bro & sil!!! And you will have babies that are 9 months younger I think!!!! woo hoo!

Hi Kel!! Yeah, it's pretty busy on here normally. You will figure out a way to keep on top of it! hehe


----------



## Newbie32

Yay Lainey! My sis was too posh to push ;) with her twins and had a scheduled Caesar and didn't tell anyone when :)

So excited for you! Xx

Yeah squeegs, I'll try my hardest, last week sucked without my Daily doses of bnb!!!

Cute pic 2mums!!!!!! Yay!!!

Welcome back jellybean ;)


----------



## Lisasmith

It's me, 2 mums! It's gonna be one hell of a game. The storm have a lot to prove


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I can't stop looking at my chart...for extended periods of time.....its like if I look at it long enough, I will be pregnant!! Anyone else get a bit like that with their charts?? lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Lisasmith said:


> It's me, 2 mums! It's gonna be one hell of a game. The storm have a lot to prove

I'm so excited for it!!! The Storm do have a lot to prove, they've done well to come back after their scandal, and I don't think they'll let this one go easily, but I'd love the doggies to win, either way, I'll be happy bc its gonna be some great footy!!


----------



## Abby27

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> I can't stop looking at my chart...for extended periods of time.....its like if I look at it long enough, I will be pregnant!! Anyone else get a bit like that with their charts?? lol

Ive been shamefully comparing my chart with duffered charts to find a 6dpo dip! then getting excited, then getting scared, then getting depressed, then telling myself to act my age, and then finding a different duffered chart to compare and repeating the process

so...yeah


----------



## Trying2b2mums

shell - power of positive thinking!!! love it! It'll happen love, :sex::sex::sex:!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

haha abs, I will prob do the same now that I have VIP & it is easier to compare. I keep checking my pregnancy monitor just in case it says I'm duffered even tho my chart doesn't show ovulation! haha


----------



## Abby27

Im actually very nervous about taking my temp tomorrow....any way

im off to bed ladies! xoxoxo
honestly dont know what i do without you all! xo


----------



## Melainey

Thank you ladies I love you all sooooooo much :hugs:

squiggles I do the exact same thing hahaha as if it's going to change or something haha can't wait for this 2ww to fly in :)


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Abby27 said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> I can't stop looking at my chart...for extended periods of time.....its like if I look at it long enough, I will be pregnant!! Anyone else get a bit like that with their charts?? lol
> 
> Ive been shamefully comparing my chart with duffered charts to find a 6dpo dip! then getting excited, then getting scared, then getting depressed, then telling myself to act my age, and then finding a different duffered chart to compare and repeating the process
> 
> so...yeahClick to expand...

Hahaha, yeah been there, done that


----------



## Newbie32

Fair to say I'm a wee bit obsessed with my multiple charts too! 

I say it's normal???

Night abs xxx fx for raging high temp for you tomorrow Hun x

Lets get duffered!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

good luck with the morning abbs! sky high i think!!! they say implantation between 5-12, so all good!

me too pip, I'm so excited! i will be disappointed if i haven't ov'd, but you get that... this is it baby!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I like NRL and I am a cowboys fan. Back in my young skinny days (when I was 18) I use to cheer lead for bris broncos until I realised what tools they were and so I got into rugby. Act brumbies fan myself


----------



## Newbie32

Yay squeegs, love the positivity!!!! You rock xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

nana, i love your multi-charting! will pay off this month!! 

and i do think its crazy we're all lining up!! if i did ov, i think my ovaries need a medal for moving forward 6-12 days to be with my buddies!! lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwipauagirl said:


> I like NRL and I am a cowboys fan. Back in my young skinny days (when I was 18) I use to cheer lead for bris broncos until I realised what tools they were and so I got into rugby. Act brumbies fan myself

i'd still perve on you if you were cheer leading now!!!;)


----------



## Newbie32

Sanks squeegs, did I mention I bought VIP for my v chart too? I'm a freak....lol!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> kiwipauagirl said:
> 
> 
> I like NRL and I am a cowboys fan. Back in my young skinny days (when I was 18) I use to cheer lead for bris broncos until I realised what tools they were and so I got into rugby. Act brumbies fan myself
> 
> i'd still perve on you if you were cheer leading now!!!;)Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: shell, you're hilarious!!! 

Kiwi- i'm not a huge fan of the broncos, and not just bc they're brissy, :rofl: I dont like a few of their [main] players! I'm a titans fan, only bc of location, but they make it hard to support them! :haha: I like the cowboys good enough too! But I've become a Blues supporter all the way, hate them maroons! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Sanks squeegs, did I mention I bought VIP for my v chart too? I'm a freak....lol!!!!

:haha:haha you're so funny my girl! I love it!! I got up DH for buying stupid shit on ebay.....(only $20 bucks...so more just being a bitch than really angry lol) then I told him I bought VIP...but it was justified cos it is an investment in our future family! haha he didn't dare argue!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah pmsl squeegy xx

2mums you go girl! Blues a much better color than maroon anyway.... Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah needless to say dh has no idea about my vaginas need to feel like a VIP too ;)

Bahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I hate footy....but I go for Manly & support the maroons. Dunno why...just cos my dad does cos back in the day they were mainly made up of manly players...now it's good to get a rise from people who hate that i was born in nsw and don't support them. namely DH. haha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Yeah needless to say dh has no idea about my vaginas need to feel like a VIP too ;)
> 
> Bahahahahahaha!!!!!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:hahahahahahahaha well I think he'll agree that your vagina is VERY important!! haha


----------



## Newbie32

Cheeky monkey squeegs! My dh was a rugby guy so no league is ever really allowed in my house...not that I'm particularly against it!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah needless to say dh has no idea about my vaginas need to feel like a VIP too ;)
> 
> Bahahahahahaha!!!!!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:hahahahahahahaha well I think he'll agree that your vagina is VERY important!! hahaClick to expand...

Yeah, I can just see the convo now 'you bought what for your vagina?'

' well if your penis wanted to feel like a VIP I wouldn't tell you off' 

Hahahahaha xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahaha I can picture it! too funny!

I'm a bit the same on the footy front....don't really give a shit!!

I'm going to curl up with a book I think! sweet dreams, tell that husband of yours that your vajayjay is VIP! (or don't, you might be in trouble. haha but we know its a VIP!)


night lovely ladies!
sweet dreams!!! xxxx

:) night Pip! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Sweet dreams squeegs xxx

Ps, you're due for a new Nicky soon!! It's being concocted ;)

Xxx


----------



## Melainey

Haha you ladies crack me up :winkwink: 

Goodnight squiggleybum xxx 

How is everyone tonight? My back is killing me haha never sleeping so much again :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Lololololoooneylaineeeeee :)

Shithouse chicka, how are you doing Hun xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Snooze time I think!

Goodnight darlinks xx


----------



## Melainey

I'm God :) how are you my lovely? I'm just chilling watching Telly :happydance:


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight lovely xxx

Just realised I said that I was God! Mighty big statement of me to make hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Maddy40

OMG well me, my VIP-vee-jay-jay and the cat are having a ball reading all those posts! 

Our vegie garden is so lovely but I can't take much credit, the previous owners built them, I just planted and mulched them a bit :) We have....carrots, onions, spring onions, baby spinach and bok choy left over from the winter crop. For the summer crop I've planted 4 different types of strawberries (to find out which grows best), snow peas, climbing beans, Thai basil, chillies, zucchini, coriander and lettuces. When I come back from holidays I'll put in the tomatoes.

Mum2Q def take that appointment. Honestly wouldn't you kick yourself if you waited til Feb and found out there was something going on that needed attention?


----------



## Newbie32

Yummo maddy! We have strawbs and tomatos growing in hanging baskets too, last time the strawbs went nuts!!!

Night night xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Trying2b2mums said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwipauagirl said:
> 
> 
> I like NRL and I am a cowboys fan. Back in my young skinny days (when I was 18) I use to cheer lead for bris broncos until I realised what tools they were and so I got into rugby. Act brumbies fan myself
> 
> i'd still perve on you if you were cheer leading now!!!;)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: shell, you're hilarious!!!
> 
> Kiwi- i'm not a huge fan of the broncos, and not just bc they're brissy, :rofl: I dont like a few of their [main] players! I'm a titans fan, only bc of location, but they make it hard to support them! :haha: I like the cowboys good enough too! But I've become a Blues supporter all the way, hate them maroons! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

2MUMS - I can see you and I are going to come to blows :rofl: not a fan of Brisbane AND a blues supporter???? What is with that. Seeing you are an adopted Aussie I will give you the benefit of the doubt but I have one year to convince you to jump on the MIGHTY MAROON Bandwagon. We are not champions for the last 7yrs for no reason! :rofl: :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







523371_470552882956825_1997577251_n.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kiwipauagirl

MUM2Q - if i was to get in that tiny little outfit again (which I don't think they make it in my size) people would be cheering for me to "Put it back on" :)
All tossers. I was back in the day of "oldies" - Alan Langer, Wendel Sailor (2 of the biggest f...k wits in the history of f..k wits) and Darren Lockyer was just starting out. I could tell you a few stories of State of Origin camps.


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha oh how I love team rivalry :winkwink:


----------



## Newbie32

Ff moved my chs back by a day!!!! Rude bitch....

Edit: hmmm only on v chart!!! Grrrr....


----------



## Abby27

Morning! not the worlds greatest sleep, and not really much in the way of temp spike, but it will do. 
Here is a temp question: does bad sleep move your temp up or down? or just make it variable?


----------



## Newbie32

Morning abs, my temps are normally higher when I sleep badly, but I'm not sure if that's something that changes from person to person xx


----------



## Lisasmith

kiwipauagirl said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwipauagirl said:
> 
> 
> I like NRL and I am a cowboys fan. Back in my young skinny days (when I was 18) I use to cheer lead for bris broncos until I realised what tools they were and so I got into rugby. Act brumbies fan myself
> 
> i'd still perve on you if you were cheer leading now!!!;)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: shell, you're hilarious!!!
> 
> Kiwi- i'm not a huge fan of the broncos, and not just bc they're brissy, :rofl: I dont like a few of their [main] players! I'm a titans fan, only bc of location, but they make it hard to support them! :haha: I like the cowboys good enough too! But I've become a Blues supporter all the way, hate them maroons! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 2MUMS - I can see you and I are going to come to blows :rofl: not a fan of Brisbane AND a blues supporter???? What is with that. Seeing you are an adopted Aussie I will give you the benefit of the doubt but I have one year to convince you to jump on the MIGHTY MAROON Bandwagon. We are not champions for the last 7yrs for no reason! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah!!!! I'm a born queenslander and a massive maroons fan


----------



## Lisasmith

Mine are lower when I sleep badly. But I have ch and I have a decent spike!! Yay


----------



## Abby27

i just have to stop thinking about it and getting OCD...not like there is anything we can do! 

Nana im gald ur Vjayjay (hahahaha) is VIP!!! HA! 
I told DH i was going to pay for VIP after the trail and he asked if that would stop my other colourful charts around the house....my reply "we can always hope for that honey, but its not likely"


----------



## Abby27

YAAY Smithy!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah im excited, 4dpo :) 

Lol at your response


----------



## Lisasmith

I have no idea why my chart has not updated in my sig :/


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Charts are very stalkable ladies!!! 

Everything has happened just as I thought it would!

Nana, strange that one got moved. Again, I'm going to stick with v chart- how can I not when your V is a VIP?! Lol I think the solid cross hairs are more convincing cos of your opk. Plus I have seen quite a lot of charts with the crosshairs half way up the rise like yours! 

Kiwi, I'm sure your stories would make me hate the game even more!! 

Smithy, it's awesome being do far along in your wait already!!

Abs, I go both ways with lack of sleep, so I say just variable. Ps my middle name is Amy. :)

Morning Pip, hope Bunbury is treating you well today! Looking forward to your trip to nsw!! Hehe


----------



## Lisasmith

8 days until the testing crazy begins :haha: 

It's going to be super hot the next few days.. 

I'm thinking us girls who are around Sydney should catch up for a coffee before Christmas!


----------



## number2woohoo

Parramatta supporter here, so I can't exactly pay out on any of your lame arse teams. 

Oh, hang on, I just did.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Fuck the coffee- get a beer! Lol except for those who are duffered of course!! Wish I could come!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Mmm, beer.


----------



## Lisasmith

Hahahaha! Coffee and beer! I'm a parra and broncos girl :)

When I was 19 I had drinks with wendal sailor and Gordon Tallis I got so shattered and they looked after me and took me to my motel room, put me to bed, made sure I was safe and called the next day to make sure I was alive lol


----------



## Lisasmith

https://youtu.be/BFrVmDgh4v4

This is crazy!


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies

:) yay got VIP giny nana :winkwink: 

squeegs cabby wait to come to nsw hehe not I just have to convince DH haha :rofl:

Was just a quick hello, I'm back to bed for an hour my lovelies xxx


----------



## lisamfr

good morning girls,

looks like we all had a nice night chatting. 

Hope you all have a good day. Feeling any bettwe nana?


----------



## Lisasmith

:hi: Lisa


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi Lisa!

Enjoy your nap Pip!

Smithy, im just going to watch that video now!

I have just had a brainwave! I thought I didn't want to be preggy with DSS' mum....so I'm happy to wait a month or 2....but Imaging i f I am preggy...I would only be 3-4 weeks behind her....I will look soooooo much better than her! lol

these are the things I think of when I'm bored by myself. haha


----------



## Lisasmith

Damn straight you will look better than her & your baby will be cuter!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

haha well DH's son is GORGEOUS!! so I think with me in place of her, we will have a model baby! lol I always say to DH I hope we have a good looking kid, cos we will think it is regardless, so it would be nice for everyone else not to think we're crazy!! hahaha

I just watched it... wow...no wonder it's so bloody hard to get pregnant! At least if you have some spermies going in all the time you double the number...but I can totally see why maybe BD every day doesn't help...if it lowers sperm count, maybe too many just die!

This makes me look at sex more like murder....LOL!


----------



## cossime

Morning ladies! Soo busy on here last night. Haven't had a chance to read everything but have noticed cross hairs on lots of charts this morning (yay!!). Lot's of decent temp spikes too:)

Abby: broken sleep appears to increase my temps as the your body isn't actually resting therefore, is active and doesn't give you a true 'basa;' temperature.

Haven't watched the video yet but I am intrigued! Will need to do it when people get out of the ocffice!

M2Q one more day of high temp and you will have your ch's too! 

Wish we could all meet up:( Who is actuially in Melbourne????


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> Yeah im excited, 4dpo :)




Lisasmith said:


> I have no idea why my chart has not updated in my sig :/

YAY 4DPO!! And I can see your chart has updated:)



Mum 2 Quigley said:


> I have just had a brainwave! I thought I didn't want to be preggy with DSS' mum....so I'm happy to wait a month or 2....but Imaging i f I am preggy...I would only be 3-4 weeks behind her....I will look soooooo much better than her! lol
> 
> these are the things I think of when I'm bored by myself. haha

Agreed, you will have a beautiful, gorgeous bubs!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Sex = murder :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Not much Lise.....getting up at 4 is never gonna help tho!

I kinda feel cheated since if I go by v I'm back on 3dpo....ground hog day!!! I felt like I was Sunday tho...then again was prett crampy on both Sunday and Monday....ah well, it will be what it will be!

At least it's sunny up here in brissie, have a great day girls xx


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha sex is murder LOVE it! But jaysus that was interesting to watch :happydance: 
Broken sleep doesn't really affect my temp I don't think cause it can be high out low? Weird :winkwink: 

Nana boo for different cross hairs but hourly it doesn't matter cause you're duffers anyway :winkwink: 

Off for shower and then to work! Boo!I wish I was a lady of leisure again hahaha it is PISSING down for the past few days :cry:


----------



## lisamfr

what video did I miss something?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lisamfr said:


> what video did I miss something?

Scroll back a couple of pages, Lisa smith posted a link to a vidro


----------



## Melainey

Sooooooo how is everyone today?


----------



## lisamfr

what page I just looked back coudnt fine anything back to page 768

Starting to get over my cold finaly. Had a lovely surpise at work from one of the monther's in my mothers group at work. She asked if i was pregnant as they all know I am trying for bub 2.

how is your day going?


----------



## Melainey

Awwwwww :)

Yeah good here :happydance: except the fact that it's child and miserable haha!


----------



## cossime

lisamfr said:


> what video did I miss something?

Here you go Lisa-I'm about to watch it now!!! (btw it's on page 776)



Lisasmith said:


> https://youtu.be/BFrVmDgh4v4
> 
> This is crazy!


----------



## Newbie32

oooh i missed that as well and will have to watch when i can get away from people!!!! thanks for reposting cossie :)

i am much happier when sat at my desk chatting away than away training and being dragged off bnb!!!!

xxx


----------



## Abby27

Im having a total poo day! very stressful, lots of demands, need this NOW, no not good enough (even though its what they wanted)....do it again NOW, by the end of the day....
i have not been this stressed at work for ages. it sucks. i just want to be duffered and not deal with this crap any more :(
ever have one of those days where you just want to go home and have a really good full on cry? well that is me today! :(
sorry for the sad pathetic post. better get back to draft whatever number...F**K


----------



## Newbie32

Oh abs sorry to hear that hun :hugs: xx

Hope your day improves xx


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: Abby


----------



## Maddy40

Sorry your day is pooey Abby. 
So we are off on hols early tomorrow morning for 2 weeks. Good luck to all the TWW-ers. By the time I get back I expect a whole lot of BFP action from you ladies :)
hugs Maddy xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Have a fab time maddy, we will miss you hun xxx


----------



## lisamfr

cossime said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> what video did I miss something?
> 
> Here you go Lisa-I'm about to watch it now!!! (btw it's on page 776)
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/BFrVmDgh4v4
> 
> This is crazy!Click to expand...Click to expand...

thank you cossime for reposting & thanks Smithy for posting in the first place. Man I might be blind didnt see it both times I checked.

It reminded me of Look Who&#8217;s Talking.


----------



## lisamfr

Maddy40 said:


> Sorry your day is pooey Abby.
> So we are off on hols early tomorrow morning for 2 weeks. Good luck to all the TWW-ers. By the time I get back I expect a whole lot of BFP action from you ladies :)
> hugs Maddy xxx

Yes, have an awesome time Maddy.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hope your day improves abs!! 

Love you all girls!! 

Going for a much needed Brazilian after work. Last time I finally found the first person I want to book into specifically cos she's so good at it!! I'm looking forward to it! Haha

Edit: have a great time mads!


----------



## Halliwell

Hellow ladies!!!

How is everything? My partner has bee suffering from migranes all yesterday so I took on the job oftaking care of him. At one point I had to take him to the loo and he passed out, and since im so light we bot went down haha.. Hes ok though much better today. 3 days till AF for me.. so hopefully fingers crossed its no show. Iam sweating under my armpits quite a bit so hopefully that could be a sign aswell!!

By the way some of you ladies are sounding I think we might have a few BFPs this month!!!! Im so excited for all of you!!!! That video was awesome as haha reminded me of the movie where arnie swartz gets knocked up with twins for some reason haha

Anywhoo just thought Id check in and throw a whole heap of baby dust around for good measure!! 

Have an awesome day 

xx


----------



## cossime

lisamfr said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry your day is pooey Abby.
> So we are off on hols early tomorrow morning for 2 weeks. Good luck to all the TWW-ers. By the time I get back I expect a whole lot of BFP action from you ladies :)
> hugs Maddy xxx
> 
> Yes, have an awesome time Maddy.Click to expand...

Have a great time Maddy! Hopefully we will return some BFP's for you!!!

Abby, I definitely have those days so you are not alone. Hope you feel better soon xxx



Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hope your day improves abs!!
> 
> Love you all girls!!
> 
> Going for a much needed Brazilian after work. Last time I finally found the first person I want to book into specifically cos she's so good at it!! I'm looking forward to it! Haha
> 
> Edit: have a great time mads!

How bizarre, I just had my moo-cha-cha done last night:blush: I'm in for some smooooooth sailing now ;)



Halliwell said:


> Hellow ladies!!!
> 
> How is everything? My partner has bee suffering from migranes all yesterday so I took on the job oftaking care of him. At one point I had to take him to the loo and he passed out, and since im so light we bot went down haha.. Hes ok though much better today. 3 days till AF for me.. so hopefully fingers crossed its no show. Iam sweating under my armpits quite a bit so hopefully that could be a sign aswell!!
> 
> xx

Hi Halli, are you testing on Sunday???? So eager to get the BFP's rolling!!!

afm.....I just got a wonderful present in the way of a picture message....JOSH GIBSON at training !!! Lisa I know you will be able to appreciate the smile on my face right now :happydance:!!! For all those wondering, he's a Hawthorn player:)

Busy night tonight so shall pop on tomorrow morning if I don't get a chance tonight xxxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi girls,

Need someone to chart stalk me


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Sorry hit post before I finished. Typing on my phone in bed cause its too cold to get out! I thought I would have a rise by now and ff still hasn't given me red lines. DH bless him said that maybe cause the temps out side have dropped 6-8 degrees them my temp has dropped to :) I wish it was so

So how is everyone ? 
Abby: sorry Ur day is poo hope it improves before the end of it

Newbie: how's wonderful Brisbane going for u today? Lol

Will jumped on the computer as its too hard to read and type on phone and that way I can catch up properly


----------



## Halliwell

cssime - I am so eager to test right now!! bu yes sunday early morning I shall whip out and pee on that stick with all my might!!!!!! before I left for tassie My mum was showing me a football ground in melbourne where my grandfather had worked at and things and we were walking around until a guy came up and said it was a private training session for the sydney swans... Not that thats important but we were kinda like.. what are we going to do theres no one hot to perve on in your team and sydney is crap... we got escorted out though haha..

I can imagine the smile on your face!! I was like that when I saw akermanis when he played for brisbane at a bar a couple of years back. I was smiling from ear to ear and my face was probably as red as a tomato!
BRING ON THE BFPS!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Just watched that video - WOW no wonder I am having trouble getting pregnant. I must kill them all off!!! :) It makes you wonder how girls "accidently" fall pregnant!


----------



## Halliwell

I agree,i think I must kill all mine off too! the amount that the little spermies have to go through is absolutely crazy!! makes yo think though too once we were in that position and we got through!! haha


----------



## Pammy31

kiwipauagirl said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Need someone to chart stalk me

It doesn't show a big enough rise for Ov... But if you have a + opk. Hmm keep Opking for a few more days.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

this is how I am feeling this morning.....
 



Attached Files:







530085_10152130736625389_140638297_n.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Halliwell

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

oh that has made my day and cheered me up....

Im sorry your feeling like that but thankyou.. hahaha


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :)

Abby sorry that you are having a bad day :hugs: 

Maddy we will miss you but have a great time on your holiday :happydance: 

Kiwi I don't know what to make of your chat ... we sure are having some weird charts thus month :hugs: x

squeeger beaver enjoy your Brazilian :winkwink: I need one big time haha DH is finding it hard to find anything down there hahaha! :rofl: :rofl: :flasher::flasher::holly:

I had a few twinges in my ovaries today? Not got to long but don't know what they would be haha

Just got a phone call this minute to say that I am an Aunty to two littleboys :) I can't stop crying haha :happydance: 

love to you all xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Congrats Aunty Melainey! What did they call the little boys? I was watching a program on TV last night called "One born every minute" and its a documentary of real women in Cork Hospital having babies. They show you everything (except the gory bits which is starred over) from the time they go to hospital until they have the baby anyhow a woman on there had twin boys last night. Might have been your brother and his partner :) LOL 

Delighted for you. I might well up a little bit too.


----------



## Halliwell

Congrats Melainey!!!!


----------



## Melainey

They don't have names for then just yet  she's knackered God love her!I cried my heart out when I talked to my brother haha Nah not them haha we live in Dublin :wink wink:


----------



## number2woohoo

sounds like there are a few in need of serious huggles today. 
XOXO


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwipauagirl said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwipauagirl said:
> 
> 
> I like NRL and I am a cowboys fan. Back in my young skinny days (when I was 18) I use to cheer lead for bris broncos until I realised what tools they were and so I got into rugby. Act brumbies fan myself
> 
> i'd still perve on you if you were cheer leading now!!!;)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: shell, you're hilarious!!!
> 
> Kiwi- i'm not a huge fan of the broncos, and not just bc they're brissy, :rofl: I dont like a few of their [main] players! I'm a titans fan, only bc of location, but they make it hard to support them! :haha: I like the cowboys good enough too! But I've become a Blues supporter all the way, hate them maroons! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 2MUMS - I can see you and I are going to come to blows :rofl: not a fan of Brisbane AND a blues supporter???? What is with that. Seeing you are an adopted Aussie I will give you the benefit of the doubt but I have one year to convince you to jump on the MIGHTY MAROON Bandwagon. We are not champions for the last 7yrs for no reason! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

blow all you want Kiwi, :rofl::rofl::rofl:!! I'll always be a blues supporter bc although I am an adopted aussie, NSW is my state of 'origin' and i'm not a big enough tosser to switch based on the win/loss record :haha: But, I am looking forward to next year bc this last origin was really good, the blues played well and nearly had a chance, so I reckon they may have a chance next year, I know you will disagree, but at least its better footy and not a boring walk over like the previous years. Funny picture though, some things that came out after origin were mean but some were just clever and funny, whether you were a blues supporter or not! You just watch us next year, we're getting there!!! Although I will be scared for the blues if the maroons pick up Barba, he's my fav and virtually unstoppable!!

amanada- yeah parra is right up there with my titans! :haha:

melainey- congrats on being a double trouble aunty, so sweet, you'll have to share the names when you find out!

maddy- we'll miss you, but have fun, be safe, and enjoy your DH :sex:!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Trying2b2mums said:


> kiwipauagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwipauagirl said:
> 
> 
> I like NRL and I am a cowboys fan. Back in my young skinny days (when I was 18) I use to cheer lead for bris broncos until I realised what tools they were and so I got into rugby. Act brumbies fan myself
> 
> i'd still perve on you if you were cheer leading now!!!;)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: shell, you're hilarious!!!
> 
> Kiwi- i'm not a huge fan of the broncos, and not just bc they're brissy, :rofl: I dont like a few of their [main] players! I'm a titans fan, only bc of location, but they make it hard to support them! :haha: I like the cowboys good enough too! But I've become a Blues supporter all the way, hate them maroons! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 2MUMS - I can see you and I are going to come to blows :rofl: not a fan of Brisbane AND a blues supporter???? What is with that. Seeing you are an adopted Aussie I will give you the benefit of the doubt but I have one year to convince you to jump on the MIGHTY MAROON Bandwagon. We are not champions for the last 7yrs for no reason! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> blow all you want Kiwi, :rofl::rofl::rofl:!! I'll always be a blues supporter bc although I am an adopted aussie, NSW is my state of 'origin' and i'm not a big enough tosser to switch based on the win/loss record :haha: But, I am looking forward to next year bc this last origin was really good, the blues played well and nearly had a chance, so I reckon they may have a chance next year, I know you will disagree, but at least its better footy and not a boring walk over like the previous years. Funny picture though, some things that came out after origin were mean but some were just clever and funny, whether you were a blues supporter or not! You just watch us next year, we're getting there!!! Although I will be scared for the blues if the maroons pick up Barba, he's my fav and virtually unstoppable!!
> 
> amanada- yeah parra is right up there with my titans! :haha:
> 
> melainey- congrats on being a double trouble aunty, so sweet, you'll have to share the names when you find out!
> 
> maddy- we'll miss you, but have fun, be safe, and enjoy your DH :sex:!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: :fofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi ladies - just got back, I feel human again, it's so nice!! Now my vagina is a VIP too! haha I was talking to the beautician about ttc, she said her doc told her after 8 years on the pill, she can expect it to take at least 6 months. She said she fell pregnant 2 weeks after stopping the pill & was so shocked by it cos she was preparing herself for 6 months...not NOW! her second took 13 months. so it goes to show every pregnancy/conception is different!

Kiwi, I think that O day is CD13. If you look at last month's chart, you will see it follows a similar pattern with your temp dip just after Ov. I'd say if you get a temp rise tomorrow (which I think you will), you will get yur crosshairs! 

Halli - so excited for the weekend! I'm looking forward to a BFP!!!

Lainey - I am so excited for you!! yay! are you crying in a good way, or you a bit upset?? hope you're ok hun! xx


----------



## Melainey

I will definitely share the names when I find out :)

Shelly crying in a good and bad way if you get me? Do happy to be an Aunty but sad that I don't get to see then till God knows when and also sad that it's not me having a bub ::is that selfish? I hope not! 

Glad that your vagina is a VIP now :winkwink: hehe


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

loony, not at all! I totally understand hun, I really hope you're ok! It's such a rollercoaster for you!! Thinking of you hun xxxxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I have a question about CM...when I check, there is nothing there...like it's obviously not completely dry, so my finger comes out wet...but there isn't actually anything there if you get me??? Do I indicate on FF that I have 'dry' cm?? too confused! lol


----------



## number2woohoo

Yeah I reckon you would.


----------



## Melainey

Thanks shelly :hugs: xx 

I'm not too sure actually? I normally say it's "dry" if I don't feel anything outside if you get me? Not sure if that's what you're suppose to do haha


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I am too busy being obsessive over my temperature charting that I haven't even begun to asses my CM :blush: Sorry hun, can't help you there. But I would say dry, I would take it if your knickers are clean then its dry.


----------



## Newbie32

Yep, i agree with number2 shellybelly :) Well thats my interpretation of dry anyway!!!!

Kiwi fabulous ecard - nearly let out a bit of wee laughing at that one!!! I agree on your chart too - you seem to be a slow riser which means it can take a while for your cross hairs to come...fx they will appear for you tomorrow hun!

Man that video is intense!!!! Kinda makes me think = what the hell chance have i got???? but then again, as halli said - we are all here....amazing really when you look at it like that!

Well my training for brissie for today is finished. Im not feeling as shit as i was this morning so maybe im on the mend...no doubt the travel back tomorrow will reinfect me again -im positive im sick from being on horrible germ/cold/flu infested airplanes last week! ew.

Congrats aunty looneybits :) I love my twin nephews, they are ace and watching them pick on each other is completely hilarious!!!

I know ive missed lots, i will have to have a read and catch up xxxxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey said:


> I will definitely share the names when I find out :)
> 
> Shelly crying in a good and bad way if you get me? Do happy to be an Aunty but sad that I don't get to see then till God knows when and also sad that it's not me having a bub ::is that selfish? I hope not!
> 
> Glad that your vagina is a VIP now :winkwink: hehe

When do you hope to get home again? How long are you "stuck" in Aust before you can I leave? Is it part of your citizenship/visa thing? I know when I contacted the Aust embassy with regards to DH getting an Aussie passport (and to see if I had a child in Ireland could it get dual passports - answer to that is yes) anyhow they told me that he had to live in Aust for 6mths before he can apply for it. I would give anything to live in Aust for 6mth. Its just a matter of trying to convince him of that :cry:

ps - its not selfish to be sad because its not you. But it wont be long


----------



## Melainey

Thanks nana :jo: :) too cute that they pick on each other hehe x

Kiwi I don't know how long it will be until I go home :sad: I have to wait on my visa unfortunately ! Bloody governments! You're in the same boat as me! Why is it that the men get to choose where we live?I don't think it's fair haha! I really hope that you are right and that we all get duffered soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Melainey

Oh and also I agree with nana on your chart :) didn't see your chart from last month! Looks like you are a slow riser and that you did o on CD 13 :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, kiwi, big call to convince someone to move countries! It's a pain, but it would be so worth 6 months out of your lives to be able to come & go as you please!!

nana - today is nothing, you prob don't know what it's like to really have to catch up, cos it's always quiet when you're away! hahaha

lainey :)


----------



## Melainey

Squeegee beaver :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

haha looks like Nana may not need to concoct a new nick name for me!


----------



## Abby27

thanks for the support guys, what an awful day...and tomorrow is looking equally sucky. oh well. Now ive got a sore tooth! DH thinks im going out in sympathy with him, or that its stress related. can that happen? its a pretty weird coincidence that in the same week he has surgery i get pain to! Obviously not what im keen for right now. Times like this i try to remind myself of many other sucky stressful days at many other jobs and they dont mean anything now...so neither will this in time. I guess i just have to work harder :(
i just want to have a baby and not work for a period of time! 

dont suppose random tooth pain is a duffered sign? also my tummy couldnt stop making deathly gurlges today. couldnt hold in any food at all. Ive heard of duffered ladies being a bit constipated but not the reverse. i tend to get highly anxious and this is all probably related.


----------



## Melainey

Hehehe indeed :winkwink: kooky kooky shelly belly hehe


----------



## Melainey

Abby you poor thing :hugs: hopefully you feel better soon!Your chart looks great so I hope that they are duffer signs :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby, in pregnancy, your teeth & gums get very sensitive - this can start very early too! Many people say early signs are bleeding gums. Also, your yucky tummy probably has to do with your anxiety. It's a definite symptom of it. Try do do all you can to relax, and maybe talk to DH. You will be ok! sometimes you just need to be told, or to tell yourself. You will get through this!


----------



## Abby27

thankyou! what would i do without you all?
i will tell myself they are duffers signs to keep my hopes up! whats wrong with high hopes!
also that i can always do better at work....i dont think they are about to fire me or anything, they are just feeling the pressure and need a scape goat and because i was away last week thats me! I will redo everything tomorrow and be awesome! and then they can just bite me! (im faking this confidence till i make it etc)

Knowing my fondness for charts, this will make you laugh...one of the bits of feedback is that they wanted MORE!!! well! i can certainly do that!


----------



## Pammy31

Abby I think you have a duffers chart.... I am betting on it!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Faking confidence is the way to start...once you've done it, you will realise that you really did have the confidence! 

Yeah, I have high hopes I ovulated, not sure tho, cos I got a dark OPPK. it's not as dark as last night, but I think it's the same colour as the control, so im not sure if I will get a spike & crosshairs or if im getting tricked again


----------



## Abby27

thanks! now if i can just stop thinking about it so my night is consumed with dumb work. 

I think you have Ov'd to! one more high temp and cross hairs! then TWW YAAY

thanks Pammy!


----------



## Melainey

I reckon you did o squeegs but I would keep :sex: just encase :)

I feel like crap now :( just found out that one of my best friends is pregnant :( very happy for her bit just sad that out feels like it's never going to happen! Boo freaking hoo haha


----------



## Abby27

oh Lainey! poo! i so know that feeling! we all do! hugs xoxo

It will be your time soon!


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Abby :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

honey, you're having a rough night! I hope you're ok! I know exactly how you feel sweetie! Does she know you're ttc? How far along is she?

Ifmy temps stay there or rise, i get cross hairs. If it goes down and back up, they don't come until today or tomorrow. The morning will tell. DH is back tonight, so I might show him my new brazillian! haha


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Big hugs :hugs: all the way from Ireland. It's Guinness day here do go haves pint of the black stuff


----------



## Melainey

She just said that she was due in march ... I just cried when Daniel came home :( not thinking that the soy worked this month but I suppose we well see soon enough 9 more says till af is due.. 

Hehehe yay for showing DH your Brazilian :winkwink: go get him hehe


----------



## Melainey

Yeah good aul Arthur guinness :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oh sweetie, i just wanna give you a big cuddle! I hope D was good to you!! It's so ok to be upset! xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Night peeps. Not very talkative tonight, feeling v sick. Boo. xo talk tomorrow


----------



## Melainey

Thank you shelly :hugs: xx 

Hope you feel better tomorrow Amanda xx


----------



## Maddy40

kiwipauagirl said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> I will definitely share the names when I find out :)
> 
> Shelly crying in a good and bad way if you get me? Do happy to be an Aunty but sad that I don't get to see then till God knows when and also sad that it's not me having a bub ::is that selfish? I hope not!
> 
> Glad that your vagina is a VIP now :winkwink: hehe
> 
> When do you hope to get home again? How long are you "stuck" in Aust before you can I leave? Is it part of your citizenship/visa thing? I know when I contacted the Aust embassy with regards to DH getting an Aussie passport (and to see if I had a child in Ireland could it get dual passports - answer to that is yes) anyhow they told me that he had to live in Aust for 6mths before he can apply for it. I would give anything to live in Aust for 6mth. Its just a matter of trying to convince him of that :cry:
> 
> ps - its not selfish to be sad because its not you. But it wont be longClick to expand...

Hey Kiwi.... yes if you have a child overseas, the child can get Australian Citizenship by Descent. Only one parent needs to be an Aussie, forms are on www.immi.gov.au 

BUT hub's visa - AFAIK he needs to spend WAY More than 6 months here to be a citizen. If you have a child together then he can skip Temporary Residence & immediately become a Permanent Resident. But as a PR he needs to live here quite a while - I think at least 2 years - before hubby can become a citizen. Look at www.citizenship.gov.au

If you don't have a child together then he would need to become a Temporary Resident (for 2 years) first and then apply for Permanent Residency before becoming a citizen & getting an Aust passport.

In my case hubby did 2 years Temp Residence and he has been Perm Res (PR) for 1 year. He has 1 more year before he can apply for citizenship but really PR is pretty much the same as residency, he has about 90% of the same rights.


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I have to go through the same a your hubby it's sooooooo shit!


----------



## Newbie32

I gotta snooze too my lovely girls....ive read and caught up, gotten distracted with major work issues and forgotten again!

I hope you all have good nights, squeegybum go get your dh with your new hoohoo!!!! Have fun hun!!!

Abs i really hope tomorrow is a MUCH better day for you xx

Looneywhoops, you never stop making me crack up honey xxx

Night everyone else, hope you all sleep like your on their way babies!!!! 

XXXX


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight my lovely ladies <3 xx


----------



## Abby27

Morning Ladies! Hope we are all fresh this morning!
Amanda hope you are feeling better xoxo
Got my head on a bit more straight today, think i have a better perspective on what is going on down at work, and so i just have to play '"the game". i hate playing the game, but i can do it when required. also need to over document EVERYTHING. im generally crap at that, so i need to do that better. that way when people says "we never agreed to x" i can say, yes you did, on this date etc. 
had another little temp rise this morning, nothing flash but warm enough to be baking, so still have some hope. Sometimes i encourage myself to have no hope....like the other day i showed DH my temp dip and that the chances of this happening and not being pregnant are quite low (but not impossible)...then i added, but watch me be one of the statistics who arent. This is done no doubt to save my future self the pain of not being duffered, again! but today i think i need to have the hope alive in the back of mind. 

Happy Day to everyone xo


----------



## Newbie32

Morning spunks :)

Happy Friday xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning girls!

Abby, maybe you could chart your progress on documenting things! Haha

Nana, have a great day!!

I took my temp really early and didn't have much sleep, it was down. I then had 5 perfect hours do took it again and I had a spike. I got my ch, but I'm going to keep bd until it's up for a few more days yet just to be sure. Looks like opks are the same for me as you sash! It's very off putting, makes you doubt it!

Preggy month this time ladies!

Hope you're ok looney pip!


----------



## Abby27

Hey Shell dont think i didnt write a list and then chart my progress off the list! which is effectively doing as you suggest! ha!


----------



## Lisasmith

Morning my pretties <3 lots of lovely looking charts this morning


----------



## Newbie32

I don't like mine this month, my cross hairs are too high! Looks stupid. 

Or maybe I got up on the wrong side of the bed!!!!!

Yay for spikes squeegs xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Or maybe you should keep your legs closed :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

Laineypoo :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## number2woohoo

Morning. Yep a bit better today.
Lainey, are you not allowed to leave Australia while you're doing the 2 years temporary residency plus the 2 years permanent residency before being then eligible for citizenship?
That seems rather odd. My ex husband was Canadian, we went on several overseas holidays while he was on those visas before he eventually got citizenship.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahahaha @ keeping legs closed to sleep! lol 

I think you might be on the wrong side of the bed/in need of a weekend, cos I think your chart is damn fine! Maybe it's a good sign you don't like it...back to Murphy's Law again...if you don't like it, it will be the one!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I nearly squealed when I seem my temp this morning


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Morning. Yep a bit better today.
> Lainey, are you not allowed to leave Australia while you're doing the 2 years temporary residency plus the 2 years permanent residency before being then eligible for citizenship?
> That seems rather odd. My ex husband was Canadian, we went on several overseas holidays while he was on those visas before he eventually got citizenship.

Glad you're feeling better, love


----------



## Abby27

Lisasmith said:


> I nearly squealed when I seem my temp this morning

Me to! so strange that finding out your temperature can make you happy!


----------



## number2woohoo

I keep checking mine and am relieved every morning when there isn't a drop - which would be a signal you're about to have a m/c. Cheery thought, eh.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol smithy, I was so excited too. I think yours will be sky high tomorrow, have a nice BIG dip on Sunday & straight back up on Monday!! woo hoo!

I said to DH last night "i can't wait for the morning" he was confused & I said I was so excited to take my temp!

This morning when I checked it twice, I told him & he said I was my own worst enemy. 

I then told him about nanas VIP vag and he just shook his head and said 'you bitches are all crazy!" hahahaha

At least he knows he's married a crazy lady...no surprises down the track! lol


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Lol smithy, I was so excited too. I think yours will be sky high tomorrow, have a nice BIG dip on Sunday & straight back up on Monday!! woo hoo!
> 
> I said to DH last night "i can't wait for the morning" he was confused & I said I was so excited to take my temp!
> 
> This morning when I checked it twice, I told him & he said I was my own worst enemy.
> 
> I then told him about nanas VIP vag and he just shook his head and said 'you bitches are all crazy!" hahahaha
> 
> At least he knows he's married a crazy lady...no surprises down the track! lol

LOL!


----------



## Lisasmith

Very cheery! Once I get duffed ill be to scared to temp. 

Yep, all us bitches are crazy!


----------



## Lisasmith

Squeegs, I super hope that's the case for all of us


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hope so too, you're in the lead of the recent ov's, so show us how it's done!!

Aly, when are you testing??


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies :)

Some lovely spikes there ladies :happydance: mine however is weird this month :( don't know what's up? My boobs are super sore the past treetop days so I reckon I definitely did o ? Who knows haha

Amanda I'm on a bridging visa sooooooo I'm not allows to leave until that's sorted :( after that I can leave :) may take up to a year our more tho and I choose not to go home for the first two years I was here cause I didn't think I was going to fall in love and stay haha therefore almost 3 years here bow! I
:cry:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi Lainey! There is still a clear thermal shift, do I'm sure you have o'd! 

I am so super happy to have ovulated early!! It has, however, thrown a spanner in the works for my camping plans! Lol I was thinking it was perfect they I could booze up all week, now I will have to take it a bit easy!! Haha I just hate that you miss out on so much 'just in case' not that I would ever think having a drink compares to a baby!!! Just sayin is all.


----------



## Melainey

Hopefully :) hopefully these weird charts mean bfp :happydance: 

yay for early o squeegee :) how early did it come?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies!! Hope you are all having a good day! Everyone's (except mine) charts look good!!! Fx'd for loads of BFPs this month. Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Lainey, your typos kill me.. Treetop boobs :rofl:

Tmi.. I have so much cm I keep thinking I've peed myself. The old cervix is super dooper soft too. Please, please be signs


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Rosie, I think crosshAirs tomorrow on cd 21!!! Looks good to me!

Smithy, hope so!! Yay! I also love the typos of miss Elaine! Lol


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha my phone is on auto correct hahaha bloody Samsung :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

I still can't work out what you actually MEANT by all that, hahaha.


----------



## Halliwell

Goodmorning ladies! 

2 days to go for me till I can go crazy and relieve myself. I was talking to a friend last night who said I should just pee on a stick now... So I said is do it this morning but seemed to have chickened out! 

I wish I could read all your charts, maybe if I don't get duffered in the next month or so you ladies can teach me how to make one! 

Did have back pain on one side yesterday that's gone now but still have light cramping which pretty much happened all last night! Which could be a good sign except I can't remember if I cramp before Ad as I'm all too confused with my symptoms so now if I'm not pregnant il know what signs are normal next month!! Still no spotting unless I've missed it or am apart of the percentage that doesn't get it. Still getting cm too but not as much as I was a day or two ago... So confused.. 

What are everyone's plans this lovely Friday? I have cleaning and washing to do yaaaaay :/ but atleast it will keep me occupied!


----------



## number2woohoo

Halliwell said:


> Goodmorning ladies!
> 
> 2 days to go for me till I can go crazy and relieve myself. I was talking to a friend last night who said I should just pee on a stick now... So I said is do it this morning but seemed to have chickened out!
> 
> I wish I could read all your charts, maybe if I don't get duffered in the next month or so you ladies can teach me how to make one!
> 
> Did have back pain on one side yesterday that's gone now but still have light cramping which pretty much happened all last night! Which could be a good sign except I can't remember if I cramp before Ad as I'm all too confused with my symptoms so now if I'm not pregnant il know what signs are normal next month!! Still no spotting unless I've missed it or am apart of the percentage that doesn't get it. Still getting cm too but not as much as I was a day or two ago... So confused..
> 
> What are everyone's plans this lovely Friday? I have cleaning and washing to do yaaaaay :/ but atleast it will keep me occupied!

You totally should start charting! You just need a thermometer that is accurate to 1/10 of a degree. DO IT!
(Once a chart addict, always a chart addict!)


----------



## Halliwell

Haha well I do have a thermometer handy! When do I take my temperature? Everyday? And during af? And where do I locate a chart?


----------



## number2woohoo

Halliwell said:


> Haha well I do have a thermometer handy! When do I take my temperature? Everyday? And during af? And where do I locate a chart?

Go to https://www.fertilityfriend.com/
Sign up for free account
Then start taking your temperature as soon as you wake in the morning. You should take your temp after at least 3 hours sleep, and before you get up/move /talk/anything. You can also chart cervical mucus and other niceties, which help complete the picture. 
The site will give you the basics of how to get started.
Once you have an account we can tell you how to add your chart to your signature here so we can all stalk your chart :)


----------



## Halliwell

Awesome as! Thanks heaps! Well I look forward to charting my temp tomorrow morning!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Yay Halli, can't wait to have another chart to stalk!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay for more charts to stalk :)


----------



## number2woohoo

yessssss we are creating more chart addicts. Mwahahahaha.


----------



## Lisasmith

You also get to make the fun decision between orally or vaginally temping.. Or like nana you can do both


----------



## number2woohoo

personally, I decided that by thinking "Do I ever want to use this thermometer in my mouth, or someone else's? Then I think I'll stick with using my mouth for this job too."


----------



## Lisasmith

Hahahahaha this was my reasoning for buying a special vag thermometer. I have 2 others that people can stick in their mouth. I am also a terrible mouth open sleeper


----------



## Halliwell

Haha well is it ok that mine is a digital one? I was Gunna say maybe I'd prefer to do it vaginally... But by mouth under the tpungue is easier I guess...

And yay I get to have my chart stalked Lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay for move temp charts!!

Defo go vaginally!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

You should start your account with ff today. You can add your chart on here with no temps in it, then you will have full impact of entering data & it being all ready to go!!!!

So excited!!


----------



## Halliwell

Ok I will do! Just gotta finish watching this scary movie with my partner clean up a bit and tonight il settle down and you ladies can teach me how to add it on!


----------



## Halliwell

Ok I just set one up on my phone. I've added all in the data. Reckon I can add it on here by my phone?


----------



## Halliwell

So I crumbled and tested!! Bfn..... But I'm still two days away from af... So maybe its just to early... Ahwell bring on next month! I'll retest on the 2nd though if it doesn't come..


----------



## Lisasmith

Stupid single lines


----------



## Halliwell

I've never learned to hate lines so much haha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I don't know about adding on your phone, only ever done it on a computer!

I agree, single lines suck!! You're still in with a shot! Lucy didn't get her BFP until 4 days late or something!!


----------



## Abby27

Well i dont think ive worked that hard in my life before ...all data re done, reports are written and analysis done and charts/graphs meaningful and pretty! all done with an hour to spare...so im quite pleased about that

had some positive feedback from folks higher up the food chain today, so i think the crisis of yesterday was more about others than me. still im pleased with everything ive done today.

so i can settle into weekend with nothing but when to test ahead of me (oh...i got a little excited heart flutter when i wrote test...i guess i have a better feeling about this month than last)
YAAY for more charts to stalk. goodness i love doing that. its like a new obsession. havent started a V chart! not sure im keen to start a V chart...def would need a different thermometre.


----------



## Lisasmith

Glad things have settled down for you :hugs: 

I have a nasty headache and its so hot!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

You might all think I'm a feral, but I don't think it's that weird to use your v thermometer in your mouth... I clean mine with detail every time I use it & admit that I have used it in my mouth since using a v chart... I wouldn't use it for other people, but for me, I don't really have a problem with it...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Detail is means to be dettol.... Lol


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning/afternoon girls :hi:

Well I FINALLY got a very small increase in my chart today - still NO red lines from FF but it is on the up. The fact that my 98yr old Grannie could run a marathon quicker than my temperate increasing is not the point, it is still up(ish). I had to get up about 2am for the bathroom and checked my temps which was 36.4 so went back to bed and checked when I woke up at 6.30am and still 36.4 so I guess I will take that for the day :) And I take back everything I said the other day about people coming into me coughing and snotting all over the place - maybe they are onto something. Number2 weren't you suffering with a cold around the time you got your positive? And didn't someone else recently (maybe LLPM) have the same thing?? And Newbie you are sick now...... it could all be a sign so today I am going to go out on the front counter and get everyone to cough on me with the hope that I get a cold too :rofl:

ROSIE: don't worry about your chart, you and I can be crazy, stupid, bloody temperature chart buddies together! 

MUM2Q: yeah I think you DH is spot on when he said we are crazy bitches. And well I think you might be a little feral to :rofl: just joking.

It is friday (thank God) and I think my brain is a little fuzzy this morning knowing that I have the weekend off - :happydance:. I have DH sisters wedding coming up in November and I have to go shopping (oh poor me :) ) for a dress this weekend. All 4 sisters are bridesmaids and wearing a pale purple and the MIL has a pale purple and pink dress and seeing I am the only "other" girl in the family photos they wanted me in purple/pink or something like that. I have decided on royal blue and I know it sounds pretty weird but trust me when I say it does actually look nice (I saw it on a girl at the races which is where I got the idea from) but she had a blue dress on with bright orange shoes and fushia pink handbag with a headpiece of orange and pink. Looked so nice so I am going for that plus its nothing to do with purple. I know I will be cursed for being so awkward :winkwink:

But onto a TTC story.... A girl I work with (I mentioned her before she is 27yr and is the one with the very irregular periods anywhere from 35-40days) anyhow she came over last night and was sooooo upset. Her and her DH have been TTC for over a year now and nothing has happened. They are in the process of tests and DHs came back with low mobility and low sperm count. He is only 27 too but he is diabetic which can affect this. Her Doctor is waiting for her day 21 (well 28 for her) results but said that the only option is IUI. Poor thing is so disheartened (I still haven't told her about me) but it actually made me look at my situation a little better. She is nearly 10yrs younger than me and is going through this so I shouldn't beat myself up about my age or anything like that. It can happen to anyone. 

You can tell my coffee is kicking in.... Gosh my post is like a mini novel. :coffee:


----------



## Lisasmith

I don't think you're weird squeegs :wink: well, maybe just a little bit but I still love you


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Detail is means to be dettol.... Lol

Maybe try in warm water and let it fully dry and dettol it once or twice a week.... Not 100% sure (so if anyone knows please correct me) but if there is any dettol residue on the thermometer being an antibacterial it might kill some of your healthy bits in your mouth and in your V. Or those alcohol swabs??? The ones that the doctors rub on you before giving you an injection. You can buy them singley at a chemist. I clean lots of instruments with them (not 50 shades of Grey instruments - medical ones at work) and it dries pretty instantly. I don't know maybe google it....


----------



## Pammy31

Halliwell said:


> Awesome as! Thanks heaps! Well I look forward to charting my temp tomorrow morning!

Do you have a bbt Thermometer?


----------



## Pammy31

I use FF on my samsung sII I jot in the temp every morning.


----------



## Melainey

Good afternoon ladies :) :happydance: 

Yes I know my typos are hilarious :rofl: :rofl: 

Year for more charts to stalk :happydance: woo hoo :) 

squeegs I Donny think weird :winkwink: hehe x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi - good point! I might just go back to washing it regularly in water. soapy water with a good rinse after would be ok wouldn't it??

And just for the record...just because I think it's ok...doesn't mean I stick it in my mouth regularly... I have done before just because I've been interested in the temp difference (mouth before vagina...lol) but I only temp vaginally, so I'm not ssuuuuuuuuper weird! haha


----------



## Melainey

:hi: kiwi :happydance:


----------



## Pammy31

I use the alcohol swabs... just after use in the morning... so it drys and i dont need to worry about cleaning it in the morning.


----------



## Abby27

There is just a whole society out there of women taking their temp vag wise! you would never know!

M2Q not weird at all

ladies advice: im 8dpo, had rough two days, am going out now for my grandmothers bday party! am i allowed a glass or two of wine? that ok at 8dpo? normally i dont drink at all in TWW (although this month i think i did at 2dpo)! so i wasnt sure


----------



## Lisasmith

Go have a drink sweetheart


----------



## Lisasmith

:hi: Laineypop how are you today?


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! Well, I'm supposed to be on a relaxing holiday, but kids are stick inside cause its raining, I have has a major headache that just won't shift, and I'm starting to feel the dreaded nausea...:( never had even an inkling with the girls, but doesn't matter what I eat, drink, or don't eat it doesn't go away! It's just a mild queasy feeling, hoping it doesn't hang around long! 

Lainey, sucks you can't go home! I've always wanted to take my babies home to see my family when they're tiny but we just couldn't afford it or visa wouldn't allow it. I was on working holiday visa for the first part, then went on a spouse visa ($2000!!) which gave me two years temporary then permanent which I got when poppy was about 7-8months. I became a citizen march this year, it's such a long expensive process!!

Rosie, hope your chart gives you some crosshairs very soon! 

Looking forward to seeing some BFP's! 

I can't remember who tested, but sorry about the BFN! My average LP was 10days, but I never got a BFP till 14dpo! :) so don't give up!


----------



## Melainey

Abby go have a drink or two :) drink till it's pink as they say :) I figured out I was trying to say when I said treetop: treetop = two haha don't ask me how my phone got that G ! :rofl:

Hi smithy :) how are you lovey? 

Hi Lucy :happydance: hopefully this means that you are having a boy : happydance: hehe firefly it goes away soon :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, Lainey :rofl:

You poor love, pregnancy sickness sucks! You can all expect me to question my sanity for ttc when I'm pregnant. I throw up 24 hours a day for the first 16 weeks


----------



## Melainey

Ooh wow that's a long time :( I hated morning sickness I had it really bad and thought I was dying haha!


----------



## Pammy31

well no long weekend for me... working at a kids festival in bunbury sat and sunday.


----------



## Melainey

Weekends are boring anyway :) 

I'm having weird butterfly feeling in my tummy haha and twinges in my ovaries again! :(


----------



## Pammy31

melainey... you gonna come see me?


----------



## Melainey

I'm very busy this weekend I'm afraid Pammy!


----------



## Melainey

The twins names are Lukas and Oscar :) :happydance:


----------



## Pammy31

ok. yep.


----------



## Pammy31

hope you have a good weekend then...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey Loop!! Sorry bout the morning sickness! I hope it doesn't stick around. 

And smithy - maybe this will be your 'angel' child - the rest have all really put you in the 'mum zone' lol this time will be smooth sailing from start to 18 years old and out the door! haha 

For me this time round is different in that today & yesterday all day I have had mild cramping...Not painful in any way, not even twinges, just that yucky dull aching / cramping full feeling of AF time... very strange as I don't normally feel like it. I'm thinking I'm either going to have a super dooper Ov (if for some reason my chart has got it wrong, I'm still being cautious cos of the opks) or this is THE ONE!!!!!! (anything different in the early stages could mean a difference at the end?!?!?!?!

OMG - is there any thing better than watching a daddy play with his son? wow!


----------



## Melainey

You too Pam :)

I really hope that this is the one squiggles :) I think the trifecta is enroute :happydance: I'm having buried butterflies in my tummy haha :) how are you? X


----------



## LLPM

Lovely names for your nephews lainey! :) have you seen many photos yet? We're they super tiny being twins? Hope her delivery went well...love hearing people attempting natural deliveries with multiples! :) 

Thanks squiggley, tbh I'm just really tired and trying to start relaxing after a few crazy months. We've all been sick for weeks and just generally run down, so hoping a relaxingish week will help. Really hope it's your month... And no I don't think there's anything more special than a daddy with his kids! I learned somewhere that apparently 20% of a mothers time is play based & 80%care, for a dad it's 80% play & 20% care. Just shows how much kids can miss out without dads around, of course I realise its not always possible & marriages break down, but my worst nightmare is that my kids would grow up without a dad. 2mums I'd be interested to hear how you & OH will work around this? Will your OH be more of a 'father figure' or will you be 2mums?? :) xx


----------



## Melainey

I just saw pictures they are sooooooo beautiful :happydance: the first was 4 lb 10 and the second was 4 lb 5 :) she had them naturally and only pushed 3 times each and they popped out :) so happy for them xx

Wow those statistics are amazing :) :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Loop, when are you in Port Macquarie? It's where I'm from. weather is great....meant to be shitty this weekend, but improving next week I think!

Yeah, I think it's important for a lot of play time, but I don't necessarily a male that's important... the way I see it is that one person generally enforces the rules, the other is generally a bit more relaxed. I suppose men are better at keeping things simple, but I think between two of you it's easier to find a balance. would be hard to do it on your own!

Laineypop - I've got a good feeling about the trifecta this time too!! I'm excited cos everyone has evened up on O day, and it crept up & was fairly relaxed. Most times we sit here for a couple of weeks waiting for Ov all round!!

So cool that she had such a good birth. how long was she in labour?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey: those names are very cute and I can't believe she had 2 naturally fair play to her and if you tell me she did it with just gas and air I might just cry and then give her a medal. Wow that is brilliant


----------



## Lisasmith

Gorgeous names and shit they're tiny! Brendan was 4lb10 when i brought him home


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Lainey- love the names, and so glad it all went well and everyone is healthy!!! :hugs: You're next up with twinnies!!! :dance: 

I temped vaginally (for the three days in which i did temp) I found it easier, and some have said more accurate, but to each their own. I did have a separate thermometer for that, but wouldnt have an issue cleaning/santizing it and using in my mouth, we have about 4 others in the house so its just mine! 

Amanda and Lucy- i hope the morning sickness doesnt get you both too much! I didnt have any, a few boughts of nauseas, i bought sprite/ginger ale and plain crackers to help, But i have to admit there were times that I wished I had some morning sickness so i didnt question to whether the pregnancy was sticking or not! 

Lucy- I sort of agree with shell on this one. And even in hetero relationships sometimes the dad is more the caregiver and the mum the play one. But each partnership is different. I grew up with mum and dad, and it was terrible, their marriage was horrible, there was verbal, physical, and sexual abuse and I maintain I would have been better off, and was better off once it was just my mum and dad was out of the picutre. Every situation is different. 

For my own specifically, OH and I spend a lot of time talking about how we will parent and discipline and run our family, and we're on the same page but definitely have different ways of doing things, as most partnerships bc people are different, and soley due to the fact I will be the stay at home mum, she will luckily get to slot into the play role and I will have the caregiver role, but being a woman she is keen and will be an amazing caregiver as well. And being active and into a lot of things we are excited to play, rough house, go to footy and soccor and do all the things that I guess normally a dad would do. 

There's a happy medium in sharing the parenting roles, and we'll be no different.

In my eyes as long as there are two -even one [given relationship break downs, death, over seas work, deployment for army/navy etc] loving, compassionate, competent parent in the picture the kid has got it pretty good. So we will be 2 mums, each with our own roles, but with the focus being on providing a loving, caring, supportive, educational, safe home! 

That all being said... I would have to agree, I LOVE seeing dads playing with their kids, its so endearing and a lovely thing to see! You have a great DH Shell, he obviousily loves and cherishes his time with DSS.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Sorry for the length of the post, its a hard thing to explain, and I try to do is the best and factually without getting emotional about it, but sometimes I fail, :haha: 

Bad news on my aunts front, her uturus is trying to push through the incision from her surgery, which apparently runs from breast bone to pubic bone, and that can really only mean that the cancer is, as thought would happen, growing rapidly and expanding, and not allowing the incision to heal, and without healing properly she can't start the new chemo, so just more waiting to see what the next few days bring. 

I shared our news with our family, apparently didnt share enough... I'm not sure everyone was aware we ttc and apparently my cousin called my uncle asking how did that happen!? :rofl::rofl::rofl: Guess I better be more specific :haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums - great explanation! I have no doubt you two will be the best parents ever! I think even more-so than some hetro couples...there are a lot of men out there who don't want kids & when it happens, they don't always handle it well. You guys have a well thought out plan, and any child will see how much love went into making them!

So sorry to hear about your aunt :( hope she pulls through fast enough to have the chemo! xxxx 

hahahaha on the pregnancy front!!! so funny! I guess before meeting you, I wouldn't have a clue! So i'm glad you have been able to teach me something so i'm not so clueless next time I hear of your situation! 

night ladies! love you all
xxx


----------



## Melainey

Kiwi she had the drugs haha she was in sooooooo much pain before then good love her :hugs:

2 mums great explanation :) I personally don't think it maters what sex you are I think you are either a good parent or not and I think you two will be fab xx so sorry about your aunt honey :hugs: xx

goodnight squiggles bum have a lovely sleep xx 

I'm in my BIL having drinks but am in work in the morning :( have really blue veins in my boobs and they are sooooooo sore I hope that's a good sign :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Laineypop- fx, I've heard that is a GREAT sign!!!! :happydance:

Amber- sorry about your Aunt. 

Sorry I've been MIA, darn work really cramps my style!!


----------



## Melainey

Look at those cross hairs Rosie cheeks :) Mrs 3 dpo :winkwink: x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pretty exciting, hey?! How about you Mrs. Implantation dip?!?


----------



## number2woohoo

Sorry to hear about your aunt, Amber - sending lots of love your way xo


----------



## kiwipauagirl

2MUMS:- sorry to hear the news of your aunt. Thoughts and prayers for u and Ur family that she makes a speedy recovery to start the chemo xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Sorry to hear about your aunt :( and I agree, sex has nothing to do with being an awesome parent. Your baby will be so lucky <3

Blue boobs are A great sign Lainey!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LIANEY - OMG!!!! blue veins in breasts is a GREAT sign!! especially if they are sore too! go girl! I just got this total excitement wash over me, I did a little happy dance cos I just know this is it!!! yay!!

AFM my temp this morning moved my Ov day, which lines up better with my OPKs. I am still slightly sceptical as if I entered my lowr temp on the day I got my spike, I wouldn't have crosshairs. My CM & the fact that I think the high temp is accurate makes me think it's correct now & I'll get another rise tomorrow & it willl stay up, but until I'm a bit more convinced we are still BD every other day.


I've got a busy weekend! I will probably be away a fair bit, but will check in again when I can! Hope you all have lovely weekends! I'm going to make my goregous family eggs for breakfast! xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Have a great weekend xx


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> I just saw pictures they are sooooooo beautiful :happydance: the first was 4 lb 10 and the second was 4 lb 5 :) she had them naturally and only pushed 3 times each and they popped out :) so happy for them xx
> 
> Wow those statistics are amazing :) :happydance:

Oh how cute! Poppy was 5lb 9oz and she was so tiny...can't imagine much smaller! :) glad the delivery went well!


----------



## LLPM

Thanks for your honesty 2mums! I'm sure it will work well and I have no doubt you'll both love & care for your baby very much! :) 

Squiggley, won't be there til Wednesday! Hopefully the weather will be nice!!

Rosie...yay for crosshairs!! 

Lainey, good on her I had pain relief with poppy and then nothing with maggie. I can honestly say maggies was 100% better! I know that sounds crazy I but labours so much easier when you 'feel' what your body's doing, that was my experience anyway.


----------



## Melainey

Hello beautiful ladies :)

Wow Lucy!I couldn't imagine giving birth naturally, it's great that you did it :) :happydance: 

squiggles I age that the I date lines up more with you :) still an early ovulation tho :happydance: go team! hehe :rofl: so I has a temp spike this morning but I did have a few beers last night (but I don't really think that alcohol affects my tempus that much cause sometimes I have really low ones after I drink) so hopefully that's a good sign! The blue veins are not a noticeable at the moment but I haven't moved yet so that's probably why :happydance: I have a really good feeling about this month? Don't know why, maybe it's the crazy charts haha :rofl: xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm so excited, Lainey! Ahhhh there will be lots of bfps this month


----------



## Melainey

I have a feeling that this month will be baby mania! :happydance: woo hoo ! Howis everyone today?I have to go to with this morning :( boo hoo! And then I have a bbq later but the weather is SHIT!! HAHA :rofl: oh well! I struggled getting those drinks down last night it have me heartburn! I'm not sure I really wanna drink again! Maybe I will drink red wine cause it's healthier with the anti oxidants :winkwink: hehe


----------



## Pammy31

heading to bunbury... to tell of kids at a festival... he he he


----------



## number2woohoo

Made pikelets for brekky, how naughty. Now about to hop in the pool for mum n bub swim classes. A great day if only I didn't have to go to the in laws for lunch and sit through the football. I've told the other half I won't be lasting the entire game and he can make his own way home. Mean me.


----------



## Melainey

Have a great time Amanda :) boo for the game :winkwink:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls! Hope you're all having a nice quiet weekend!

Amanda, i would have done the same re leaving dh behind! haha

melainey, nice temps! I am the same with alcohol. I find that it goes up really high if i drink & don't have any sleep, but if im in bed and sleep well, im not so affected. I'm also loving the carzy chart vibe!! and also you switching to red wine! very healthy! haha

lucy, should be fine by wed! I'm camping next week, so hoping it is sunny as, but not too hot!! Where are you staying?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Ladies we are back in the game :happydance: temp rise and red lines finally! But it's 6.10am so going back to sleep :) will read post and catch up later lol


----------



## Melainey

YAY for camping 2mums :happydance: I love camping.. Hope you have a great time :) :hugs: You two should meet up :happydance: 

YAY for crosshairs Kiwi :happydance: Have a lovely sleep :hugs: 

I am sooooo tired today I literally just want to go to bed but I have to go to this BBQ :sad: Won't be staying long cause I feel like poop! Hope you have a lovey day ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay kiwi!!


----------



## Melainey

I just got 5 days free VIP on FF??? Anybody know how this has happened???


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yay kiwi, knew they were coming!!


Melainey, I tried to start a new account with a dif email to give it to you, but i didn't think it worked....could have been that, may have been someone else signing up for ff from your a/c. 

check down at your stats now to see what they say about you!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi my lovelies! I'm back! Missed you all terribly but haven't had phone reception all week and managed to leave my Puk e plugged into the charger when I left home this morning! Haven't had a chance to read any of the billion missed posts as yet will catch up eventually but am sure it will take me a few hours! Any bfp's while I've been away???

We had a lovely time away - spent the first few nights in the hunter valley which is a lovely picturesque wine region about 3 hours away from where we live. We then drove about an hour and a half to the coast and stayed at my dads at port Stephens which has gorgeous beaches and cute little restaurants and cafes. Got in some boating, fishing and lors of walks on the beach! The weather was gorgeous the whole time - we feel very lucky to have gone when we did as it started raining just as we left and the weather has been pretty yucky since! Have spent today house hunting - we think we will bid at the auction on the house i posted the address for - just waiting on a surveyor rrport snd building certificate from the council confirming that the pool, deck and extension meet all tge legal requirements as the current owners don't have proof of council approval. We're hoping it all comes back ok as getting all the checks and reports done has cost us about $2000!!! Will be worth it to know though. The auction is next weekend - a little scary but exciting too!

Heading out for dinner tonight before I start an all organic diet tomorrow recommended by my endocrinologist to help battle my thyroid condition. Hopefully it helps as organic food is so expensive! Our grocery bill was nearly triple as a result!

Cathie x


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry I've been mia ladies!! So busy with work and had my end of year netty night out last night which was quite large (evidenced by my temps this am!!!!)

Lainey one of my twin nephews Is Oscar as well :)

Yay for ch kiwi!!! Woohoo another twwer ;)

So nice to see you back angel, we've missed you xx

Great grand final game tho I'm guessing we may have a couple not so happy hawks supporters on here! 

How's miss squiggles doing today? I could have used a nice cooked breaks this morning!!!!

Hope everyones having a great weekend


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Sasha - it is nice to be back!

I hope no one is offended but I have decided not to catch up on all the posts as there are 58 pages! Please let me know if I have missed anything major though?

2mums have you had another scan this week - I think I remember that you had one coming up? Also how is your aunt?

Hi to anyone new who has joined in the last week too!

How are those new little beans going loop and number2? Ginny and Amber I am assuming your beans are all good too! X


----------



## Abby27

firstly, to our Hawthorn fans....big hugs....i know the sting too well! i hope you get a BFP to recover xoxoxoxoxo


Lainey: great names for the twins! Being an aunt is so awesome, even from a distance (i used to live very far from mine....and now im cool aunt mimi (what they call me) Oscar is one of our names for a boy! My grandmothers brother was Oscar so we wanted to name a bubba after him

2mums, im really thinking of you with your aunt etc. Im just sending you all the love and support i can. 

ive lost my list of things to comment on...i thought id start a list, because by the time i read after A DAY ive forgotten what i wanted to say to you all!

i will find, and get better at it

Had a dinner for my Nanna's bday, was quite fun watching my DH play with kids (sisters and brothers kids). he doesnt think he is good with kids, but he really is. 
did a test today, stupid being on DPO 9, but did any way. BFN. its ok though. The swans won so anything can happen! ha! 

I had a dream last night that we all had a get together and it was awesome!


----------



## Abby27

Angel we missed you! welcome back!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Sorry to all the hawks fans

Angel it's brilliant to have u back. We have all missed u in here.


----------



## Melainey

Great to have you back angel :hugs:


----------



## SJayne22

Great implantation dip kiwi!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

so good to have you back Angel! Basic summary is last BFPs Lucy & Amanda (think you knew about that?) we have some new people. Halliwell is about to test (did the other day with BFN but is due to test again tomorrow i think?? or maybe today?). Most of us Ovulated at a similar time which was weird...we all kind of got on the same page as eachother... A few things going on with people's works, good days, bad days, the usual stuff. nothing you need to catch up on I don't think...you know what we're like...mostly chitty chat! If you are feeling lost with any convos, just ask & we'll fill you in!! 

Nana, glad you had a good night! I hate to be the one to break this to you (or maybe love it!!) but that temp spike is cos you are as duffered as they come!!! :)

Lainey :)

AFM, I am busted! I'm going to take my sore boobs to bed & hope that they mean I'm preggy! I found myself in the shower tonight rubbing my ovaries and actually begging my egg (out loud) to be fertilized & implant!! felt like a tool after lol but maybe it will work! haha

good night lovelies!! xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

SJayne22 said:


> Great implantation dip kiwi!!!

jayney!! good to see you back too! how did you go with your jobs?


----------



## Lisasmith

I have a stabby throbbing pain on the left side of my ovary/uterus area.. Ouch!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Welcome back angel and jayney :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> so good to have you back Angel! Basic summary is last BFPs Lucy & Amanda (think you knew about that?) we have some new people. Halliwell is about to test (did the other day with BFN but is due to test again tomorrow i think?? or maybe today?). Most of us Ovulated at a similar time which was weird...we all kind of got on the same page as eachother... A few things going on with people's works, good days, bad days, the usual stuff. nothing you need to catch up on I don't think...you know what we're like...mostly chitty chat! If you are feeling lost with any convos, just ask & we'll fill you in!!
> 
> Nana, glad you had a good night! I hate to be the one to break this to you (or maybe love it!!) but that temp spike is cos you are as duffered as they come!!! :)
> 
> Lainey :)
> 
> AFM, I am busted! I'm going to take my sore boobs to bed & hope that they mean I'm preggy! I found myself in the shower tonight rubbing my ovaries and actually begging my egg (out loud) to be fertilized & implant!! felt like a tool after lol but maybe it will work! haha
> 
> good night lovelies!! xxx

Night honey xx


----------



## SJayne22

Hiii! Thankyou!! Well im teaching people to horse ride now and have some promotional work lined up! Had an interview on thursday but alec was in emergency dept with kidney stones so now its this thursday so should get some more work from that hopefully!

Just hoping to see some bfp's on here this month!! I miss charting but things are just too complicated at the moment. Just seem to have so much to buy and no money which is stressful but going to ask the landlord if we can get a dog which will give us both a great lift as we have waited years to have one and with my temp work it is finally possible! How are you? xxx


----------



## SJayne22

Lisasmith said:


> Welcome back angel and jayney :hugs:

Thank you lisa, your chart looks great!!!


----------



## Newbie32

night squiggles xxx i wish were true but just based on how large last night was and not getting home till 2am and then not temping till like two hours after i normally would i reckon tomorrow will be much more normal!!!

heya jayney, lovely to see you back as well!

lainey and smithy and squeegs i soooo hope they are all duffers signs!!!

XXX


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel!!!! welcome back you were incredibly missed! Glad to hear your vacation went so well, sounds relaxing. Wishing you luck on that house, especially bc you have spent the time, money and effort getting your evalutions done on it! exciting! I know you are in between places at the moment but as soon as you settle get started on a vegie garden, will save you heaps at the grocery store! I had a scan a week ago or so, all was good, bub is bouncing around, we have our nuchal/diagnostic scan this coming wednesday arvo. My aunt was doing really well, but looks like she's took a turn for the worse with her insides/cancer trying to push through the surgery incision that is trying to heal, so we wait, if it heals she can start chemo again, they've got a good strong one, they call it killer chemo, it will be hell on her, if she can start it, if not, well not sure we'll get any more good news, but trying to stay light about it til i hear more. Thanks for asking, means a lot. Love ths support here, and thanks again for starting the thread, can you beleive we're up to 8000 posts!!! Buncha talkers we got here, love these ladies!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh 2mums I must have missed your post updating about your aunt, thoughts and prayers that she pulls through Hun xxxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks :jo: i'm keeping positive by wishing bfps upon all of you!!!! xx


----------



## LLPM

Angel, welcome back!! We all missed you heaps! Our little bean is going well, had an ultrasound saw a heartbeat and had my dates put back so am only 6w3d...now due 22nd may! :) but all is looking good. 

2mums, so sorry about your aunt! Really hope she pulls through. :hugs:

Holding out for some more BFP's soon. Xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

2mums So sorry to hear about your aunt - will be praying lots for her and for you, your OH and your fam as you support her and each other thru it all - sending big hugs to you all :hugs:. We definitely have some chatterboxes in here! So glad we all love to talk though - I think we are all closer as a result! It is so nice to be able to support each other! Funny thing is I originally started this thread because I was impatient and got sick of waiting 12 hours for people on the other side of the world to write back given most other bnb members are in the US or UK! Never realized what a blessing it would be - so so glad that I was impatient - I really feel that I have made friends for life in you girls!!

Shell thanks for the update it would have taken hours to read through!

Nana has there been any more developments with your job? 

Sounds like we have some bfps brewing - should make for an exciting week!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucy glad to hear that your bub is growing nicely! He or she will be a late mothers day pressie for you! X


----------



## Melainey

I agree this thread is probably the best thing that has happend to me! Great bunch of ladies who I world live to meet one day :) <3 

Welcome back Jayne! :) x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey that reminds me! I bought you a present today! I couldn't resist! I want it to be a surprise but if you pm me your address I'll pop it in the post for you! You can post a pic once you get it so the others can see too!


----------



## Newbie32

Ah...the job saga....

My solicitor called me late yesterday afternoon, apparently my bosses boss has said effectively tough shit Sasha, he needs to reduce his head count and the decision is already made and thus if I want to drag it through the courts I can, but I don't want to end almost 8 years of employment in a court room. My solicitors described my boss behaviour as morally reprehensible and I tend to agree...I've obviously been on the other side if the coin given what my job is and the bottom line is I've decided that I'm obviously better off getting out of there!!! It's a pretty sad day when you discover that 8 years of working so hard somewhere that you can be treated So badly, but its the reality of this situation! My boss wanted me to stay until the end of the year to hand over app the stuff I do but I've only agreed to work until the end of the project (mid nov) and I know it's a huge benefit to them if I'm there after that and I'm tempted to say stuff you, you won't do the right thing by me but expect me to do the right thing by you!!! I'll see how I feel next week....needless to say having to work all this weekend has not been fun!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oops, that ended up an essay!!!! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: it may be the hormones talking, but i feel like if they are going to screw you, then screw them right back. Why not leave before mid nov? Are they offering you anything when you leave?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh Sash that sux! But I am a firm believer that all things happen for a reason and that what is in store for you will be far better than you can even imagine right now! Hopefully you'll be duffers this month and can focus on that instead! Big hugs coming your way hun xx :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I get my redundancy pay when I go, but that's contingent on staying till the 16 nov, so I won't risk that. I just knew I wouldn't have any chance to hand over my job until after the project finished So Had unofficially agreed to finish end year. Not anymore me thinks!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls xx

Hopefully I will find a much better job in a company who isn't happy to screw their employees over!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Or DH will get a promotion and you can be a stay at home mum!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, fair chance I'd stay at home longer if I wasn't on maternity leave so he might need to!!!! X


----------



## Melainey

You serious angel? :hugs:I will send you my addy x

Nana :jo: obviously you are better off out odd that and you are destined for greater things (the wankers) we love you xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yeah i wouldnt stay past nov 16th, not if you dont have to. And i agree, something better is coming along for you and DH lives ;) And good news for us, you'll have more time to work here :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Yes I too would be lost without you lovely ladies!!! 

Bedtime for me, knackered after my shananigans last night!!

Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yep I'm serious - got so excited when I saw it I told DH I just had to buy it for you and he laughed and said it was fine with him - you'll love it (I hope!) X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Good night Sasha x


----------



## Melainey

I can guarantee I will love it purely because it is from you :hugs: I am sooooooo happy right now xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I will post it on Tuesday once the post office opens after the long weekend - you should get it by wed or thurs :) looking forward to your reaction! X


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh Sasha that sucks sucks sucks. what a poo head.

Welcome back Cathie glad you had a nice holiday x


----------



## Melainey

Oh my God seriously I am hanging off the edge if my seat xx :happydance: hehe Bunbury us fucked it may take a few days longer :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

post a pic when you get lainey!!! cant wait to see it either!!! how fun and exciting! love this group
how you been feeling amanda?


----------



## Lisasmith

This group is so lovely <3 sash, I can't believe this! 16th of November sounds like a perfect day to walk out and not come back. What a bunch of douche bags.


----------



## Lisasmith

News for me, I put my neck out while sleeping and as a result slept like shit :( it hurts


----------



## Rosie_PA

Welcome back Angel!!! Xoxo

Lisa- sorry about your neck! 

:jo: I agree, they sound like douche bags!!! 

Hi :wave: everyone else!!! How is everyone??? :flower:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Rosie!!!

I had a bad sleep too - couldn't turn my brain off - kept stressing about the auction next weekend! We went to watch an auction by the same agents yesterday - think that was what did it! Oh well I guess 4 hours will have to do me today!

Smithy sorry to hear about your neck - hope it is nothing serious!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

sash, I would tell them to stick it! If you have agreed to end of project and it won't affect your payout in any way to leave, they can screw themselves! Might be worth one last chat to your solicitor to make sur eit won't class as you resigning and not being eligable for redundancy payout? It would really screw them i fyou got duffered, then they couldn't fire you.....I guess because it's pre-arranged, you probably still have to go, would be awesome! haha

DSS was just trying to get me to come outside and DH said to him 'don't worry buddy, she's on her blog' then he gave me a big lingering stare! lol big jerk!

I don't normally give many gifts, but I love it when you find something that just screams someone else! good job Angel - can't wait to see what it is when Lainey gets it!

Smithy, hope your neck is ok sweeite! Maybe a hot bath is in order!

have a great day everyone! 

ps my chart put me back to 5 dpo today. nice! I think DH suspects that I am tricking him into all this BD lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Sheesh! Snappy Tom today! Poor dh is gonna cop it!!! Haha


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm snappy too :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks for the love about my neck <3 stupid thing. Happy Sunday


----------



## cossime

Morning ladies!!!! Yes, I'm devastated our little hawkers lost:( Sydney were great though so well done swannies!!!
I've caught up on everything, welcome back angl and jayney!!! Hope the auction goes well for you angel:)
Newbie, glad you have your answers re. Your job. Good on u for taking the higher ground.tell them where he an shove it on the16th!!
Rosie, that looks like a major implantation dip on that chart of yours!!!!
M2Q don't even get me started on snappy tom's!!!! Mine had the biggest serving of it yesterday from me a had to apologize for being a mole!!haha
Melainey looking forward to seeing you surprise:)
Smithy, hope your neck gets better soon. I've woken up with a crap back probably due to the feet of a nearly 3year old!!!
Number 2 how was the "forgotten" lunch at your place yesterday? Hope the football didn't add to nausea lol!
2mums, I'm so sorry to hear the news about your aunt. Hope she recovers quickly so she can get started on her chemo :hugs: to you xxx
Kiwi yay for cross hairs!!!!
Halliwell....waiting for your news!!
LLMP yay for getting your dating scan! Now you have due date:)
Madly hope you are enjoying your holiday:)
Ginny hope you are well:)haven't heard from you?? (or maybe I've missed something?)
Lisafr....I'm commiserating with you-my heart is still aching (almost cried looking at hodgey and gibson's faces last night:( )
Big hello :hi: to everyone else!!!!!

Afm girls......Fk me just did my FMU and when I wiped, dark brown cm on the toilet paper????? Wtf does that mean?? I NEVER spot (never have, EVER) and when I went to wipe again, nothing...it's too early to be an implantation bleed isn't it? I'm 6DPO today. I've tried not to symptom spot this cycle so everything else I've been feeling I've been disregarding....if AF is arriving early, she's MEGA early as she isn't due until the 10th...if it happens again is it wrong for me to take a photo of it? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated:)

Great, have my bf baby shower today so full of baby goodness (that's clearly going to the my mind of it in it?!) have a great Sunday girls xxx


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies :)

I will so take photos when my surprise arrives :) so excited hehe x 

:hi: hi Rosie cheeks how are you? 

Angel I hope the auction goes to plan for you two :hugs: it's about time that something went right for you :) :happydance: 

cosime I think you are having an implantation bleed :) definitely not too early ... yay :)

As for me..I over indulged a little too much on the wine last night haha zoo my tempus may be a result of that but I doubt it! I think this month feels different! I'm think this is it :) feeling very positive xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls, so lovely to have such great support!

Smithy I hope your neck feels better! 

And angel maybe youcan sneak in a :jo: nap later!!!

Lol squeegs, gosh you make me giggle ;)

Cossie Defo not to early for implant!!!! Yay, how exciting!!!! Can almost smell your bfp!

Loving the positivity looneyblip!!! This has got to be your month with all of your symptoms!!! 

I just got back from a lovely ride, such gorgeous weather in syd atm... However I'm not feeling at all duffered this month so basically on to planning for next cycle...hopefully the timing will be with mybig ride happening the same weekend as o should!

Happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps I missed Rosie cheeks and number2, you girls are right. And bang on, he's a total douche poo head!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Pps, I've just realised I've lost my dotted ch and my charts have aligned now.... Changes my bd pattern and not for the better I think!!!! No wonder I don't feel duffered!!!


----------



## Abby27

Cossime that totally sounds like an implant bleed! someone else on here had something like that, and that is what it was! sorry about the hawks! 

Nana sorry about the job, but as you say you are better off leaving such a place. and i agree with Angel. all things happen for a reason! What sort of work will you be looking for?

Sorry for the bad sleep Smithy and Angel...smithy try and stretch the neck out! Angel house buying is very stressful, when we were buying ours i started sleep walking! so make sure you take care of yourself and talk out your anxieties before bed! 

Ive been a bit bitchy this weekend, i think it might be PMS :(, but had a nice temp spike today....took a frer and BFN :(


----------



## cossime

Abby27 said:


> Cossime that totally sounds like an implant bleed! someone else on here had something like that, and that is what it was! sorry about the hawks!
> 
> Nana sorry about the job, but as you say you are better off leaving such a place. and i agree with Angel. all things happen for a reason! What sort of work will you be looking for?
> 
> Sorry for the bad sleep Smithy and Angel...smithy try and stretch the neck out! Angel house buying is very stressful, when we were buying ours i started sleep walking! so make sure you take care of yourself and talk out your anxieties before bed!
> 
> Ive been a bit bitchy this weekend, i think it might be PMS :(, but had a nice temp spike today....took a frer and BFN :(

Thanks Abby (and nebiw and Melainey!) but I'm trying not to get my hopes but fk it's hard not too! I was such a bitch to DH yesterday and that was before hawthorn lost:dohh: can't believe they let it slip...but the swans played a better game and they deserved to win...

Sooooooo just stoking your chart and how unbelievable is it looking!!!!!! I have vowed to NOT test until AF is late which is the 11th. When is your AF due? If you can, hold out until then!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Love all the positive thinking....I unfortunately feel the same as nana :jo:, very un-duffered....ugh! On to next month I suppose! I am keeping everything crossed for you ladies!!! Waiting for loads of :bfp:s this month!! Xoxo


AFM, I got the rest of my lab work back, my day 21 progesterone was only 1.3, very low and I most likely didn't ovulate they said :( next month I am scheduled for an HSG and DH gets his SA...,,he's not thrilled to say the least, ESP since we are now pretty sure the "problem" is me :nope:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hey girls!

I read most of the posts before but didn't have time to comment. Can't remember everything...sorry!

Cossi - sounds like IB to me. A lot of people jump to that conclusion but IB isn't actually very common. For you, when you NEVER spot...I think you're in with a pretty good shot here!!!!!!! :)

Abby - great temp spike!!! don't worry about BFN, it;s still early days!

Rosie :( so sorry to hear about your results sweetie! Hope you're ok! What is a HSG? do they check your progesterone levels again after day 21 as your shart says you didn't Ov til then? 

Have been stalking charts & it's defo crazy chart month!! Has anyone else noticed that heaps of us have positive OPKs after our cross hairs? I knew nana's always comes close, but everyone seems to have some trick positives in there!!

I personally am looking forward to the end of these two weeks!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Rosie I agree with Shell - maybe they did your blood work too early? 

Time for a nana nap for me I think! So tired! I hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday soaking up the gorgeous sunshine!


----------



## Abby27

Rosie, HUGS, i agree with Shell and Cathie though, when do you go back?

Re OPKs: ive been thinking about this OPK thing alot, my positive OPK result is with the digital smililes, forelife had me positive a few days before that. In the past months ive been waiting for a positive OPK then going for gold with BDing (last two months the exception), which if they read the surge the day of ov, then im doing it two days too late!

Not feeling particularly duffered, no symptoms to speak of. But i dont have a pms pimple yet, so thats something. no AF like cramps or spotting. so im not sure if im feeling hopeful or not....

funny story, when i had my temp spike this morning i said something like "oh the girls will like this" referring to sharing the news you all you lovely ladies. DH was quite baffled...."so, you talk about your temperature?" i then explained chart stalking! Men just dont get it. Sometimes when im staring at my chart excessively he says "stop looking at the chart for hours on end". 
I think that is what i hate about AF ....you get so proud of a chart and then you have to let it go and start again.


----------



## Melainey

Sorry to hear about the bloods Rosie :hugs:

Squiggles hahaha Shart :winkwink:

Abby that is sooooooo funny haha God love the men,I just keep mine out of it haha!I still stalk past charts just to look at similarities but sooooooo far all my months have been different haha :rofl: your chart looks great! When are you due for af?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Ladies I am out if the game. Temp dropped and red lines gone :( :( stupid bloody temp drop :( not a happy this mornIng. DH lost his semi final last night. Taking retirement so hit him really bad. Never seen him so upset. My semi final today so hope we win.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Rosie_PA said:


> Love all the positive thinking....I unfortunately feel the same as nana :jo:, very un-duffered....ugh! On to next month I suppose! I am keeping everything crossed for you ladies!!! Waiting for loads of :bfp:s this month!! Xoxo
> 
> 
> AFM, I got the rest of my lab work back, my day 21 progesterone was only 1.3, very low and I most likely didn't ovulate they said :( next month I am scheduled for an HSG and DH gets his SA...,,he's not thrilled to say the least, ESP since we are now pretty sure the "problem" is me :nope:

Ah rosie I am sorry to hear but don't lose heart just yet. Back in feb my day 21 was the same it might just mean for this month you didn't O doesn't mean next month you won't either. My dr did my day 3 and 21 for 3 constant months and every other month is fine just not sure what was going in in feb that it didn't happen. With men I think it's a pride thing (like us women) he probably isn't thrilled about the SA test because he is scared of it being him. But I am sure all will be ok and we are all here if u need us x


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Janey: welcome back! Great to see u on here.
Angel: good luck with the auction. 
Cossime: wow I agree sounds like implantation bleed. Fingers and toes crossed for u. 

:hi: to everyone else. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. It's cold, dark and miserable here. It's still pretty early here. Can't sleep and I to have cranky pants on due to my temp drop :( 
Come on Melbourne storm :)


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi i dont think you are out, just a random drop, was there different circumstances in your sleep last night? It just is really crazy chart month!

Lainey: i usually have a 13 day LP, so i guess in three days! im not taking vitex this LP cause i want to see how well i go without it, so now that im past 10days thats good

GREASE is on TV>...YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY I remember watching it as a child and not understanding any of the sexual subtext. 

my mother in law is getting married next week, and she asked me if i was going to wear my wedding dress to her wedding....um???????????????????


----------



## kiwipauagirl

haha I have the DVD of Grease and still bring it out on "girlie" nights. It is a great classic, Dirty Dancing and Rocky Horror Picture Show is another favourite.

Wearing your wedding dress to your MIL wedding??? What the???? Maybe you should tell her you would. What a very random question


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Abby27 said:


> Kiwi i dont think you are out, just a random drop, was there different circumstances in your sleep last night? It just is really crazy chart month!
> 
> Lainey: i usually have a 13 day LP, so i guess in three days! im not taking vitex this LP cause i want to see how well i go without it, so now that im past 10days thats good
> 
> GREASE is on TV>...YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY I remember watching it as a child and not understanding any of the sexual subtext.
> 
> my mother in law is getting married next week, and she asked me if i was going to wear my wedding dress to her wedding....um???????????????????

My sleep was fine, I thought. DH didn't get much sleep I believe he was tossing and turning and the neighbours were having a party but I didn't hear any of that. I konw I am a little apprehensive about next month but it hasn't been effecting my sleep. Maybe its just a stupid, crazy month for temps.


----------



## Abby27

oh i love Dirty dancing too! i carried a watermelon! great stuff. 

yeah the wedding dress thing was pretty weird, i didnt have a big dress or anything but its white and very lacy and obviously a wedding dress. so im going to wear a little black dress, with a nice white cardi with coloured dots on it....that way i can wear my wedding shoes (the most comfortable and expensive shoes i own). so i asked if that was ok....cause how formal is this thing, and she said it wasnt formal at all....so why would i wear my wedding dress? I do really like my MIL, but there is some weirdness. i guess all families have it and so when you become part of the family its a bit strange.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Abby - what a weird question - maybe she meant something else?! How did you respond? 

Kiwi I think it is just whacky chart month - there are lots of bipolar charts on this thread this month! Hopefully that temp will jump back up tomorrow :) x


----------



## Abby27

I think crazy chart is a good thing, i was just looking at your August Chart...may be different and crazy is a good sign...cause its different! you can have the most perfect chart that showed all the duffered signs and not be duffered. so it stands to reason that you can the craziest chart and its dufferdvile!


----------



## Abby27

Angel: I blank stared and clarified, and she meant the question (check out my dress on FB, may be she thought it was a frock i could wear again?) 

then i said...no. then DH said, "if she wore it people would think she was a crazy person", then the conversation went back to sports, as it always does :)


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha Abby that is too funny, very strange indeed! I love weird people they make me giggle hehe 

Kiwi sorry about the temp drop buy massive the weird chart is Good :) I have a feeling about these weird charts :) 

A for me,I had the worst hangover today! Never again haha but it was a night all the same :) 
just woke up from a nana nap was wrecked so I was haha! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lainey pop I didn't even know I said shart... That's not the first time I have accidentally wrote that. Lol you should overlay your charts while you have VIP!

Kiwi, ff does funny things, they may just be waiting to change your ov date but need more data. Just keep bding incase. :)

Can't remember anything else. Sorry!! Having a few people over for grand final. Hate footy, so drinking my way through it til I go away camping for a week! Hope I have reception there to check in with you girls!!! Xxx


----------



## Abby27

m2Q i hate footy too (NRL, i like AFL), and also suffering through it. DH team is the bulldogs so he is cranky right now
i hope you get reception! we shall miss you!


----------



## Halliwell

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for my absence My dog got put down the other day so ive been re couping in a way. Still no sign of AF atm but I do have a shocking pain in my left ovary?? its like cramps but more of a stabbing pain. It only started today... I looked on the net and have convinced myself it could be a cyst.. I wish it had been something relating to me getting a BFP though ... it only hurts when im up and moving not sitting.. any ideas?? Havent started temping yet either but I will start to tomorrow morning. 


Havent read through anything as I have about 25 page to catch up on haha shame to here thehaws lost I was absolutely shattered and thought of all you hawk supporters.. I hope you had a brilliant day though! 

Hope everyone had a good weekend though.. :) much love xx


----------



## Melainey

Shelly Belly - I just bought VIP hehe couldn't resist :rofl: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I hope you have reception :cry: 

Alyce - I really hope that it is duffered related :happydance:


----------



## Abby27

oh Halli big hugs, im so sorry about your dog! xoxoxoxo

i dont have any experience with cysts or stabbing pains, sorry....can you go and see your doctor?

again im so sorry, really hun, the biggest of hugs going your way xo


----------



## Melainey

Alyce - Sorry about your Doggy :hugs: ALso I should have mentioned, do you have pcos??? I had a cyst explode and it started hurting everytime I moved and when it exploded was the worst pain in the world :hugs: Maybe go to the doctor just to check it out in case :hugs: xx


----------



## Halliwell

thanks guys, I have been fair miserable.. :( he was 14 years and 8 months god love him. Had him since I was a kid. Thankfully my partner has been so supportive and caring.

Yeah Im thinking I might go to the docs tomorrow if it doesn't calm down. It is fair exciting that af hasnt shown up yet though. No I dont have PCOS as far as I know :/ oh no you had one burst what did that feel like? I admit I have been feeling a bit under the weather.. im a tad nauseaus now but I think its cause I havent eaten as much as I normally have today.. and wierd thing is I was cutting up broccoli for dinner (normally my favourite food) and it made my stomach turn and I went into the bathroom and dry retched for a bit... But I dont know if thats because I feel crap because my dogs died or of its related to me being late with my period or this overwhelming cramp pain in my left ovary... I do have a slight headache too.. but could be from all the crying I did yesterday... Im so confused :/ I my real breast is really sore though.. but thats normal for me before my periods. Im not peeing more either.. 

But I think I will make an appointment tomorrow.. although I have read on the internet that most times they just go away.. But I think i will get it checked out just incase 

xxxx Thanks for all your advice


----------



## Melainey

Awwww you poor thing :hugs: Those signs to sound promising :happydance: I really hope that this is it for you doll x

It is the most painful thing in the world ! You would definitely know if it burst :) I don't reckon it's anything but you're better getting it checked out just incase :)


----------



## Halliwell

Well its good we are only down the road from the hospital! Yeh I don't think itl burst or if its a cyst but the doc will soon find out!
God I feel like absolute crap. So under the weather.

Hope you girls are doing well? Where are you on your ovulating days? Or is everyone on the tww?
I do hope everyone gets a nice bfp this month! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Yeah that's good :) 

I'm on 7dpo today :) I am going to start testing on tuesday :happydance: hehehe 

Squigglebum I can see you :hugs: hehehe


----------



## Newbie32

Tough night on the thread I see! Not any better here, dh is being a complete arse so obviously he has his period and is taking it out on me!!!

Halli I so hope you are duffers hun and its nothing serious xxx
So sorry to hear about your dog...my pets are like my children and they mean the world to me so I feel your pain xxx

Squeegs, if you have no service on your phone you need to come home, sorry. But we can't be without you!!!

Gosh I didn't need an arsehole for a husband tonight :(


----------



## Halliwell

Sorry to hear about your dh newbie, my partner gets like that around my period its like we are in sync.. I hope his mood picks up. And thanks Yeh its unbelievable how much you care for them.. xx

Ooo how exciting fingers crossed you will get a bfp Tuesday onwards! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks halli xxx fx he sleeps off his foul mood!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hi everyone, read most things but through out the night in between guest, food and footy, but just wanted to pop on and say a quick hi

Halli- we found a cyst at our first scan after bfp, it was on my ovary, over 2 inches big, but i never noticed or felt a thing, so fx its not a cyst and just preggo pains of sorts.


----------



## Halliwell

Oh wow, how did you get rid of it? or did it just go away with no surgery?

and thanks yeh FX! :) xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Halliwell said:


> Oh wow, how did you get rid of it? or did it just go away with no surgery?
> 
> and thanks yeh FX! :) xx

we've monitored it with each scan, it shrunk to about 1 inch at this point and DR says we will not need to have surgery to remove it. It shouldnt cause any problems, and we'll deal with options after birth. But, had it not shrunk, or if it grew our option was surgery to remove it around 16 weeks. 
Cysts apparently can come and go, with hormones, with our periods/pregnancy etc. I'm sure your just preggos!!! :hugs:


----------



## Halliwell

hahaha Im hoping!! the pains really uncomfortable.. but as I said lying down I dont feel anything just normal cramps :/

Thats so good that its shrunk!! Im sure it wont be of any bother to you!! thankyou heaps for the info!!! xxxx


----------



## Melainey

Sorry about your DH Nanna :hugs: Men are asses!! :rofl: 

Hopefully it is just pregnancy signs :happydance: 

Hi 2mums :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:holly::holly: Hi aunty melainey!!! :holly: 
how are you and your blue boobies?? :dance:


----------



## Melainey

I'm good :happydance: hehe My boobies are still sore but not as sore as they were ? Hmmm who knows haha! How are you and that little bean???


----------



## Trying2b2mums

we're good, seems to be growing and staying safe so cant/wont ask for much more hey

i've got everything crossed for you, i think your symptoms sounded fairly good this time, weren't you having some weird dreams again too?


----------



## Melainey

Haha yeah but I always have crazy dreams hahaha I think I'm just a strange person :winkwink: 

Boobs are still very sore and a little firmer? And HUGE haha! Probably just pmt but we will find out soon enough :happydance:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Halli-So sorry about your dog! I agree with Nana, my pups are part of my family, I would be heartbroken! :cry:

:jo: - Maybe DH needs a few wacks with your cane, :grr: beat the crabbiness out?! Bahahaha

:flasher: - Wow!!! I am feeling very positive that this is your month!!!! Fxd!

Abby  Your chart looks great, thinking you may be duffered as well!!!!

Kiwi and Angel- Thanks for the support, I think that I did ovulate after the test was done, the problem I think is more that because my cycles are 28-29 days, if I dont ovulate until day 21-22 the luteal phase of my cycle wouldnt be long enough to implant/sustain a pregnancy.

Mum2- HSG is a test where they shoot dye into cervix and using fluoroscopy watch is go through the tubes to make sure everything is open like it should be..fun times.lol.* Hope you have a blast camping!!!

I am so lucky I found you ladies! Love you all!!! Hope everyone has a great day!!! XOXO :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

Morning everyone :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Aly, so sorry about your dog sweetie! Hope you are duffered!!!

Nana, hope DH came crawling back! hate when they are like that! Me & DH were at each others throats yesterday all day. well more me, but he was having so much fun stirring me up, was making me sooo mad! ggrr

Looneypip, hi!! I so think this is melainey month!!

Rosie, thanks for explaining! I thought it was along those lines. Hope all goes well! I have hear a lot of women get duffered after those as it just opens your tubes up properly & babies result! hope thats the case for you!!

Morning smithy!!

AFM, I am just about ready to go camping! Really hoping I have reception, if not, it's going to be a big big day catching up!
This morning we did 'just in case' BD again, we were just about to get started & I grabbed my thermometer and sad 'oh i can't forget this camping, I'll die if that happens, i'll have to pack it!' DH had a bit of a laugh, and then I said 'I'll just go pack it real quickly now!' then I jumped out of bed and cleaned it & packed in my bag, poor DH was left there alone while I was being a crazy lady again! hahaha poor guy! We then had a good laugh about how unromantic the whole baby making process is. 

I have been having weird dreams - not any that I would call 'vivid' as a pregnancy related thing, Just weird. Night before last, I had a dream that DSS' mum came to our house & was telling us all her problems & relying on DH to be there for her, then she sat next to him & started rubbing his head & cuddling him etc. WEIRD!! then last night, I dreamt that DH was on the phone & it was the doctor, who told him that there is something wrong with me and he has to get me into the docs office to get it rectified. I was relieved that I had the earlier appointment but DH didn't know what was wrong with me. 

both very strange dreams, and I have to say last nights made me wake up feeling not so positive about TTC this month.

I'm off now, hope you all have a great day!! 

love you all!


----------



## Abby27

Morning everyone, 11 DPO and still BFN. i know im not out till AF shows but with a dip at 6dpo you would think you could get a BFP by now. 

any way....if you recall i had a crap work week last week and re did lots of work and sent to my boss. today i dared to check my email and my bosses response was "thanks we will catch up on tuesday" im wondering if that is good or bad? i wouldve prefered a "thats great thanks" but my boss isnt one to do that. I really dont want to go back in :(


----------



## Abby27

have a great time Shell! we will miss you!


----------



## cossime

Morning Smithy! Your chart is looking pregtastic as is Abby's!

And everyone else too :hi:

I'm feeling ver pesimistic atm....my temp's were down this morning so I think I'm out :cry: I was ALMOST feeling hope after yesterday's brown spotting (and the positivity of you guys feeling it may have been an implantation bleed) but it must just be old blood from ovulation...Still a week until AF is due but now I feel as though she's coming early which means I probably missed my fertile window :sad: I think I am going to take next month off ttc and focus on enjoying our holiday :)

Good luck to all those nearing the end of the TWW!!!


----------



## cossime

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> AFM, I am just about ready to go camping! Really hoping I have reception, if not, it's going to be a big big day catching up!

Have a great time Shell!


----------



## cossime

Abby27 said:


> Morning everyone, 11 DPO and still BFN. i know im not out till AF shows but with a dip at 6dpo you would think you could get a BFP by now.
> 
> any way....if you recall i had a crap work week last week and re did lots of work and sent to my boss. today i dared to check my email and my bosses response was "thanks we will catch up on tuesday" im wondering if that is good or bad? i wouldve prefered a "thats great thanks" but my boss isnt one to do that. I really dont want to go back in :(

I'm sorry to hear Abby:( It looks like the crazy chart month is living up to its name:) I was hopeful too just quietly but doesn't look like it's my month too. My chart is following the same sort of pattern of last month which = not pregnant:( After doing some searching I read that spotting at 6DPO could be signs of early miscarriage as there may havenot been enough progesterone to sustain the pregnancy...sigh...


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh girls :( you're not out until the bitch shows x 

Have a great time camping! 

I'm crampy, crabby and have tender boobs, only when the little one decides to plonk his head on them. 
My bitch badge is already on :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :)

Squiggles nooooooo don't go *tear* we're going to miss you! Xx

Abby I hope that things get better at work for you very soon , and you're not out till that bloody witch shows! :hugs:

Rosie I hope that there is nothing wrong with your tubes and that you are in fact duffered x

Nana :jo: hope DH is better to you today!I hate men on periods! :hugs: x

as for me .. well FF moved meeeeeeeeee back to o on cd11 after I put in watery cm today do I had to take it back out? I did not ovulate on CD 11? Took a test and obviously bfn... Blah! haha :rofl:


----------



## lisamfr

Good Morning Ladies,

Yuck I hate Monday&#8217;s!! I just finish read the last couple of pages and am up to date &#61514;

Halliwell &#8211; I am sooo sorry to read about you dog. I am a huge animal lover & I can totally understand how you must feel right now. Big HUGS coming your way.

Angel &#8211; SO nice to have you back. Sounds like you have a wonderful time away. 

Jayne &#8211; SO nice to have you back too. Sorry to hear about hubby I hope his feeling better. 

2mums &#8211; I am soo sorry to hear about your Aunt. I really hope she improves. Xx

Newbie &#8211; Sorry to hear about your job. I think leaving on 16th November is an great idea (it&#8217;s also the date when my sister in law is expecting her first baby)

Quigley &#8211; Have fun camping. 

AFM &#8211; Yes, pretty annoyed the Hawks loss so happy I started drinking at 10am at the Hawks brunch on Saturday morning. We are going to the Hawthorns Best and fairest this weekend and I am not taking anything along to get any signatures on!! Knowing me I will buy some to get signed for Audrina last minute tho. 

I am 12 dpo have no idea when AF will show this month since I Ov late. I haven&#8217;t really have time to think about it much which is great.


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Squiggles nooooooo don't go *tear* we're going to miss you! Xx
> 
> Abby I hope that things get better at work for you very soon , and you're not out till that bloody witch shows! :hugs:
> 
> Rosie I hope that there is nothing wrong with your tubes and that you are in fact duffered x
> 
> Nana :jo: hope DH is better to you today!I hate men on periods! :hugs: x
> 
> as for me .. well FF moved meeeeeeeeee back to o on cd11 after I put in watery cm today do I had to take it back out? I did not ovulate on CD 11? Took a test and obviously bfn... Blah! haha :rofl:

Stupid ff! You, nana and I are all 8dpo today! How funny. 
I'm going to test tomorrow, it'll be a bfn but I need to pee on something


----------



## Melainey

Hi Lisa.. How long ours your lp normally? :)

Yay for 8 dpo hehe I'm testing tomorrow too..only reason I tested today was because FF tried to tell meeeeeeeeee I was 16 dpo hahaha silly FF :hugs:


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! 

Abby 11dpo is still very early! Don't give up yet! :) 

Lainey, fx'd for you! Really hope it's your turn! 

2mums, glad little bubba is sticking around! :) has the bleeding stopped now?? 

Halli...sorry about your dog! 

Rosie, hope the HSG goes well, at least if its a progesterone problem it's a fairly easy fix! Hope you get some answers soon, 

Kiwi, bummer about your chart, hope you're ok and not feeling too frustrated! 

Afm, still feeling a bit icky. Feel queasy when I don't at but it's not major and I can cope with it. Feeling soooo tired though just want to sleep all day! Also keep getting loads of EWCM...very weird! Hoping its not a bad sign, but most of the cramping/stretching has gone now so I'm not too worried. Xx


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Lucy :)

Hope the sickness goes away for you soon :hugs: I'm getting heaps of watery cm the past couple of days and FF keeps trying to move my o date back haha bloody fertile cm!


----------



## Lisasmith

My lp is usually 13-14 days :) 

Hope the sickness goes away honey xx


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> Hi Lisa.. How long ours your lp normally? :)
> 
> Yay for 8 dpo hehe I'm testing tomorrow too..only reason I tested today was because FF tried to tell meeeeeeeeee I was 16 dpo hahaha silly FF :hugs:

Hi Melainey - I have no idea how long my LP is normal. My cycle are normal 28 -29 but this month got push out. So will just see what happens.


----------



## Rosie_PA

:flasher: maybe it's duffered CM?!?!?!


----------



## Melainey

Smithy you're the same as me :happydance: weare on the same cycle hehe

Oh right Lisa. Well I hope you're duffered sooooooo you won't have to worry about it :)


----------



## Newbie32

I would have been smithy but ff stole a day off me!!! Grrrr....dh still being an arse...Defo got his period :(


----------



## Newbie32

I told you squeegs, no reception equals cone home!!!! Have fun Hun xx


----------



## Newbie32

Cone home???? Lol!! Come home even....


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh nana :( stupid ff


----------



## Melainey

Hope so Rosie cheeks :happydance: how are you? X

Oh nana.. Snack him with your cane :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Haha snack on him hahaha


----------



## Newbie32

I could quite seriously shove my cane up his arse with the way he's being carrying on!!! 

Positive it couldn't be me being the pita.....


----------



## Melainey

No it's his fault :winkwink: hehehe


----------



## cossime

hahaha I'm still laughing at 'shart' :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: too cute cossi :winkwink:


----------



## lisamfr

How is everyone going today?

How are you feeling today Halliwell? Are you going to get another puppy soon?


----------



## Halliwell

Good afternoon Ladies! :)
Thanks for all the kind words. AF still hasnt shown her ugly head, and I swear I was getting her because last night had AF cramps... but still no show. So for being two days late... I think I will re test wednesday after work? :)
I love animals so much and working as a trainee vet nurse is awesome but this week I just dont want to go in, but then I thought il get to cuddle all the other animals and maybe that will make me feel better.

I temped this morning! smack dad on 37 degrees... just gotta put it in my chart and then how do I get it across to put on here? and if I do get AF dop I still temp through that?

Lisa - Im feeling ok, just hate looking around knowing hes not following me around the house or wanting a hug or giving me a cheeky smile. I looked at his dog food tins the other night since we have them covered up in the laundry until we can give them to the other vet, made me miss him. I dont think we will get another puppy anytime soon. It will be easier to travel back to Geelong from over here without having a dog stressing on the boat and yeah just.. :( Just concentrating on getting duffered now.

How is everyone today? 


IM SO HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!! just thought id add that in... we went grocery shopping the other day which is supposed to last us two weeks... not gunna happen :) hehe


----------



## Lisasmith

Thick ewcm with a few spots of blood?? Wtf, I never spot. I hope it's not the witch :(


----------



## Melainey

Alyce - I think that you are duffered all of your symptoms are looking really GREAT :happydance: 

Smithy - I think that sounds like implantation bleeding :happydance: 

Very exciting :) i think we have a few bfp's in the making here :happydance:


----------



## Halliwell

Hey guys how do I copy my signature with that nice Lilypie picture that Ive set up..


----------



## Halliwell

I got it! woo!


----------



## Halliwell

Now I just gotta get my chart on here :) Sorry for me kinda spamming with my Questions haha


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm freaking out!!!


----------



## Halliwell

Lisasmith - Is it just a really tiny amount of blood?


----------



## Abby27

Lisasmith said:


> I'm freaking out!!!

Cause you had a little implantation bleed? Dont freak out, its a good sign. 

hugs!


----------



## Halliwell

Does sound like implantation!! :) Dont freak out :) I dont think itd be AF. FX its not lisa xxxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

It's like this massive clump of ewcm but not the right colour with a few spots of blood.. My cervix is so soft.. Of course I just peed on my 2nd last frer and of course it's negative.. Wake me up in 4 days?


----------



## Abby27

thats a really good sign, ive read other ladies getting big clumps of CM before their BFP. if it is a IB then there isnt enough hormone to test positive yet


----------



## Lisasmith

I felt like a right crazy person peeing on that stick lol


----------



## Halliwell

hha I love that feeling after it though.. even if its a negative and whatnot.. its the biggest relief... until the next day where you just need to pee on it again!!!!!!


----------



## Abby27

At the moment i poas twice a day! i think i might stop, just wait till AF

at the end of the day only two things can happen, i get AF,or im duffered. i should stop wasting tests and money (esp seeing as im feeling so very insecure at work)


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: Abby


----------



## Abby27

right back at ya Smithy!

ive been contemplating all day about getting a less stressful job. but i think they are all stressful, and i dont think im likely to get chopped any time soon...although ive worked there for 5 years and my role has changed every year with restructures. people have lost their jobs all around me (a whole team, where i was the only one they kept), so i do sort of feel like its always on the cards. Had a big D and M about that with DH. i just need the comfort of some financial changes. He earns income but the situation is different, mine is regular etc so used for mortgage etc, and i think, for my sanity that has to change. that way i know if the shit happens we will be ok. we also then started talking about moving to Melbourne. (ive lived there before and loved it), and Sydney is just expensive. to buy a house that we can raise a family in the mortgage would be huge.
all in all there was a lot discussed this weekend. 
the issue with moving now would be my family, they get upset now when i *only* see them every 3 weeks or so. Plus if we did have a baby we are moving away from free child care!


----------



## Lisasmith

Central coast is always an option :wink: 

I hope you find a solution honey


----------



## Newbie32

Smithy and halli I am holding out very strong hopes that you are both duffered!!!! 

Abs I totally understand the stresses with the cost of living in Sydney...and being a Melbourne born girl (moved to syd when I was about 21) of course I can agree its a top place to live! I hope you find the right answer for yourselves xxxx

I dunno about everyone else but I miss squeegs already!

Feel for you having to work today Lise! Ridiculous that public holidays are different in dif states!!!

Not looking forward to going to work tomorrow....haven't spoken to my boss since I spoke to my solicitor and I've been brooding about it all weekend. I've decided he is such an arse for not stepping up and doing the right thing morally, rather than sucking up to his boss by enforcing a bullshit situation. Our go live date for this system is tomorrow and it's going to be a tough week, unfortunately I've got a good work ethic so will need to work my ring out this week, and I will, but wish I could tell him straight to his face what a soft cock he is being and how disappointed I am.....

Ah well!!!!


----------



## cossime

Say what? I didn't have a public holiday today either??? Are us melbournians the only ones that didn't get it? Smithy, that's an implantation bleed!!!! Look how good your temps are!!!!! I thought I may have had one yesterday (dark brown cm on to after I wiped) but nothing since and drop in temperature today so I think AF must be hella early (I'm only 7DPO)...halliwell & Melainey I think you two are looking good too!!!!! Abby, Melbourne is still great although we didn't get today's public holiday;) hope you and DH can find your answers :hugs:

It's been quiet on here seeing you guys had the day off!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Ah cossime, another worker today! It's ok tho....you guys had it in march when we were all slaving away :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

if it is any consolation I don't have a public holiday here either :( ours it at the end of the month. 
Temp has very very slightly improved (by .1 of a degree) and STILL no red lines from FF. I guess she thinks that i didn't O this month. Obviously they don't pay attention at all to the other information we put in and the + OPKs. DH was very funny this morning. When I temp he was asking how my temp is looking this morning and has it increased. I think he is finally getting on board to all this stuff :) About bloody time.

My team lost our semi final yesterday :cry: so dissapointed as we have beaten this team twice this year and we could have won it but we only lost by 4 points so not too bad. 

MELAINEY: the Dublin minors lost their replay hurling final and Killkenny won again against Galway. Its their 9th now. Very disappointed. 

SMITHY: that sounds very promising so fingers crossed for you. 

ABBY & NEWBIE: sorry your jobs are sucking at the moment. I hope things improve for you. There is nothing worse then feeling unhappy in the work place. You spend 9hrs there a day it should be more pleasant. 

MUM2Q: happy camping!!! Hope you have a fantastic break away. Enjoy it. We will miss you on here so hopefully you have reception of some sort!

:hi: to everyone else. HOpe those who are having a public holiday is having a great day. To those who aren't.... monday is nearly over, the weekend is a day closer!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks kiwi, very true! Hopefully ill find my way to a new, great job!

You can set ff to use your opk as your o predictor if you want to....maybe given what ff thinks this month for you it might be worth it! I'm pretty sure I can see your shift...


----------



## Lisasmith

You're amazing having such a good work ethic. Must be so conflicting for you


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I am glad you can see a slight shift on my chart.:) I can't see anything at all only up and down lines :) LOL and more down lines then up! might have to look at ff and set it to take in my +opks.


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks cossi and kiwi :)


----------



## Abby27

thanks Kiwi, dont worry too much about FF, its a program, we arent. you generally have very reliable ovulation patterns, this one is just a little different, which in my book is good

Cossie: you are such a sweet heart! i think you are duffered this month too! how many times have all of us had high temps and it means nothing! so you are totally still in

thanks everyone for the support. i had some of my happiest times living in Melb, would be hard to move again though, sell this house, get another job. But im starting to think that im being treated badly. may be it was just a bad work week. 

Nana: best of luck with the new system tomorrow! i really hope you find a great job! i hope the pay out is enough to give you a good rest before starting somewhere?

yep i miss Shell too


----------



## Lisasmith

cossime said:


> Say what? I didn't have a public holiday today either??? Are us melbournians the only ones that didn't get it? Smithy, that's an implantation bleed!!!! Look how good your temps are!!!!! I thought I may have had one yesterday (dark brown cm on to after I wiped) but nothing since and drop in temperature today so I think AF must be hella early (I'm only 7DPO)...halliwell & Melainey I think you two are looking good too!!!!! Abby, Melbourne is still great although we didn't get today's public holiday;) hope you and DH can find your answers :hugs:
> 
> It's been quiet on here seeing you guys had the day off!!!!

You're so duffed!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks smithy...going to be tough...I will be business as usual with the project, but kinda need to keep quiet about leaving on the 16th as if I tell my boss now he will hammer me in the next few weeks to handover the million other things I do that no one else knows anything else about. The idea of me staying beyond then was to handover that stuff and I'm sticking to the screw you on that stuff!!! I'm hoping I will find a job quickly and so can say sorry cant stay longer as starting a new job then he shouldn't be awful about it...time will tell I guess!!!

Kiwi I am ignoring the few random high temps right after af and looking and the lower temps that followed and then the shift, I think when you know your cycles you know and if your opk is normally right then trust that x

Abs trust your instincts luv, and if if feels right I say do it! In terms of payout I get about 43 weeks pay which is nothing to sneeze at...but I'd rather bank it and start a new job right away, I'd go mad not working!!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps cossie, don't let your temps out you off, that ib is not to be ignored!!! X


----------



## Newbie32

Put you off, not out you off!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lucy- thanks, the bleeding stopped, but then had some the other day, then stopped again, i've stopped freaking out about it, its nice to use the doppler at home to hear the heartbeat so i can relax when needed though. I was sooo tired for the first 2 months or so, and also had lots of cm, so dont think its a bad sign at all. so so happy for you and dh and the girls who no doubt will be the best big sisters ever! 
:jo: its always their fault, never ours! 
melainey- im loving your symptoms for being duffered!!!
shell - have fun, and very glad you remembered to pack your thermeter! we'll miss you!
halli- good preggo signs, high temp, and hungry and late! a bfp would be so good for you right now!! 

loving all the charts and duffered symptoms, and i can nearly smell the pregnancy hormones from you all :rofl:


----------



## Abby27

2mums ive been watching FRIENDS recently and thinking of you! xo

Nana: glad its a good pay out! 

Ive been looking at house prices in Melb, i do have some very good friends in Melb, and in some ways i wish i never left. got to think what the first steps of this would be? sell this villa or get new jobs? My mother will kill me if i move. What id like to do is put this on DH....if he got a job/ a great job, then we couldnt refuse. In the industry i work (social work/ welfare) its pretty much the same shit different company.
a lot to think about


----------



## Trying2b2mums

abby- i love Friends, probably seen every episode 23 times, i can recite most word for word, but never get sick of it, always makes me laugh, i've even got OH to watch and giggle at a few episodes!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi gorgeous girls! We went on a lovely picnic with some close friends today - was such a nice spot but it had zero reception!!! DH then got a tad sad when I spent the past half an hour in the car catching up on the last 4 pages of posts - oh well!

Halli I was so sad to hear about your doggy - my pets are my babies too - I would be heartbroken! Sounds like your duffers though - along with half of the other girls! Bring on the bfps!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Hope you figure it out abs! I think I'd go job first, if I had somewhere to stay whilst house was selling! Or could you rent your place out whilst on the market? Xx

Heya 2mums and angel :) yay for Doppler 2mums, and the peace of mind it brings! And glad you had a great day angelcakes xx


----------



## Halliwell

Took a hpt ... Bfn ... Fairly confused but maybe I drank way to much juice and diluted the hcg... Or maybe I just don't have enough hcg yet... Or maybe I'm not up the duff :(


----------



## Newbie32

Fx for you halli, test with fmu!

Night girls, sweet dreams xx


----------



## LLPM

Hi lovelies! 

Angel, glad you had a nice day...hope DH wasn't too cranky! I hate it when DH is annoyed at me. 

Nana...good lick at work! It must be so stressful! Hope it all works out ok! 

2mums...so glad you're feeling positive about it all! Love hearing heartbeats hey?! Best sound ever, great that you can do it from home whenever you're feeling a by worried! :) 

Halli...sorry about the BFN! Is AF late yet? Hope it's your month. How long have you been trying? Great that you're only young, you have time on your side. :) 

Well we've made a decision and we're moving to morisset at the end of December.so pleased to have it all sorted out and Soooo happy I'll be going to the john hunter hospital in Newcastle to have this baby instead of going to Gosford. Gosford aren't exactly pro natural deliveries after a Caesar and as poppy was a c-section they'd be iffy about me delivering normally even though maggie was really straightforward and relatively "easy" normal delivery. JHH are really supportive so I'm feeling really good and not stressed about t all now!! :)


----------



## Halliwell

I'm 2 days late :)


----------



## LLPM

Ooh awesome! Good sign then! Are your cycles pretty regular? I didn't ever get a positive til 4days late! :)


----------



## Halliwell

Yeh give or take a day either day. If its not here by Thursday il be pretty much convinced I'm up the duff! Well that's relieving knowing you didn't get a positive till 4 days makes me still have hope!


----------



## Halliwell

Either way * 
Bloody phone with its auto correct! 
What are you up to tonight? My partner and I are having a James bond marathon!


----------



## Pauls_angel

DH was ok just wanted all my attn to himself - when we got home my in laws had also arrived home (they had been away for three days) so I had to do the social thing and couldn't jump back on again! Looking fwd to having my own place! All are in bed now - including me - and DH is asleep so I can catch up again!

Lucy I'm glad you've made your decision! Morriset is great and so close to lake Mac too! JHH has a great rep - I'm sure you'll be well looked after there!

Oooh halli so excited for you! Looking forward to your post after FMU!

Abby I think I missed something - are you moving? Where abouts in syd are you now? 

So halli is poas tomorrow - who else is poas? 

Hi to everyone else too! - shell I hope you are having a great time camping!

How are number 2 and Ginny and maddy- don't think they have been on since I got back last Friday!


----------



## Pammy31

LLPM said:


> Hi lovelies!
> 
> Angel, glad you had a nice day...hope DH wasn't too cranky! I hate it when DH is annoyed at me.
> 
> Nana...good lick at work! It must be so stressful! Hope it all works out ok!
> 
> 2mums...so glad you're feeling positive about it all! Love hearing heartbeats hey?! Best sound ever, great that you can do it from home whenever you're feeling a by worried! :)
> 
> Halli...sorry about the BFN! Is AF late yet? Hope it's your month. How long have you been trying? Great that you're only young, you have time on your side. :)
> 
> Well we've made a decision and we're moving to morisset at the end of December.so pleased to have it all sorted out and Soooo happy I'll be going to the john hunter hospital in Newcastle to have this baby instead of going to Gosford. Gosford aren't exactly pro natural deliveries after a Caesar and as poppy was a c-section they'd be iffy about me delivering normally even though maggie was really straightforward and relatively "easy" normal delivery. JHH are really supportive so I'm feeling really good and not stressed about t all now!! :)

 i was at wyong on holiday a few weeks ago..


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight ladies.. Will comment tomorrow I'm knackered now! Went swimming in honeymoon pool today and lots of driving etc.. Much love xxx


----------



## Pammy31

night all.... goodnight melainey.


----------



## Halliwell

Sweet dreams! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

LLPM said:


> Hi lovelies!
> 
> Angel, glad you had a nice day...hope DH wasn't too cranky! I hate it when DH is annoyed at me.
> 
> Nana...good lick at work! It must be so stressful! Hope it all works out ok!
> 
> 2mums...so glad you're feeling positive about it all! Love hearing heartbeats hey?! Best sound ever, great that you can do it from home whenever you're feeling a by worried! :)
> 
> Halli...sorry about the BFN! Is AF late yet? Hope it's your month. How long have you been trying? Great that you're only young, you have time on your side. :)
> 
> Well we've made a decision and we're moving to morisset at the end of December.so pleased to have it all sorted out and Soooo happy I'll be going to the john hunter hospital in Newcastle to have this baby instead of going to Gosford. Gosford aren't exactly pro natural deliveries after a Caesar and as poppy was a c-section they'd be iffy about me delivering normally even though maggie was really straightforward and relatively "easy" normal delivery. JHH are really supportive so I'm feeling really good and not stressed about t all now!! :)

I'm in gosford :) we should catch up once you're all settled! JHH is such a good hospital, I loved my stay there.


----------



## Newbie32

Still looking good smithy.....my bfpdar is blipping on you at the moment hun!!!

When are you going to poas next? 

Halli keen to hear if you poas with fmu.....this would be three days late right? how do you judge when you o?

I actually have no desire to poas at all, im not sure if its because im feeling completely unduffered, or if its because i feel like ive been doing this for so long now and nothing seems to be working so theres no point!

Fair to say on reading that that im not in the most positive frame of mind today...probably has something to do with being sat at my desk at work!!!

Cant wait to see some bfp action here lovelies.

Squeegs obviously doesnt have any phone reception, so hopefully she has turned around and will be back home soon :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Angelcakes - Maddy is on hols at the moment so hopefully she is having a great time making a holiday baby!!

I hope Ginny is ok - you're right we havent heard much from her for a little while....


----------



## Abby27

Well if i wasnt so stressed out at work id think i was duffered! i feel truely ill, my stomach is churning and i feel like i could just vomit. 
Sadly im aware that its work stressing me out, so more likely because of work than anything else. Still this is a terrible feeling! 

Angel: DH and i are just thinking about moving at this stage, we only just started thinking about it, house prices/cost of living etc


----------



## Lisasmith

Nana, I'll be testing in 3 days (12dpo) I only have one frer left so I don't want to waste it. 

Squeegs needs to come home!! :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh abs you poor darling xxx I hope you feel better soon x

Diarised smithy! The countdown begins!!!! X


----------



## Abby27

What i cant work out, is that i did this huge report that detailed what me and my team have been working on. it had both a high level overview and a specific data doc. 
now today ive been asked to submit a different report (same shit, different spin i guess)

WHY???? if i didnt spend all my time writing reports id actually have the opportunity to get work done


----------



## lisamfr

Good Morning Girls,

Has anyone heard from 2mums or got any updates on how she is feeling?


----------



## Melainey

Abby you poor thing :hugs: 

Good morning ladies.. Don't know why I'm up this early.. Temp drop this morning so feeling out! :cry: ooh well was sooooooo sure this was my month! Boobs are less sore too :cry: ooh well! How is everyone? X


----------



## Lisasmith

I think she said it was her oh that had bad tummy pains? Either way I hope they're both ok


----------



## Newbie32

Morning Lise - no ive just logged onto fb and seen that! The poor darling....how horrible...

Dont give up yet loops, temps can do funny things....hang in there darling xx

Sorry they are being pests abs xx


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I hope they are ok too :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh my Lainey poo :hugs: you're not out yet honey


----------



## Melainey

Thanks nana! But :flasher: just feels out.. Had twinges last night still thinking af is on the way...even if she is early.. Grrrrr 

How are you today? X


----------



## Newbie32

:hugs: looloos xxx

I know the feeling well...am afraid i am very much with you there myself!!

I dont think im going to be in happy camper land today!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi lovelies! :flasher: you aren't out yet!!! Fx'd! Stay positive, you too nana :jo:!!!! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

heya rosie cheeks xxx

How are you hun? i think lainey and i have come down with a bad case of pessimiticism :(


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm good nana! How are you? Afraid I have come down with a bad case of pessimisticitis as well!!! :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh no.....seems to be a contagion....site transference through bnb....

Need someone with a case of total positivititis to come and send that around instead!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

SQUEEGS!!!! I can seeeeeeeeeeee you!!!!!!!


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Ladies,

Looks like I am the first one out this month no June baby for me. AF just showed and I the crapping bad it hurting. All good tho as I was hoping we might miss June to many family/friends birthdays.

Good luck to everyone else this month I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Sending that positivity out!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh lise im so sorry to hear that darlin.....:hugs:

FX this next cycle is the lucky one for you hun xxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Sorry the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everyone! I have very limited reception & it's taken me since just before 7am haha ive been walking all around the camp site & the battery keeps going flat haha I'm here tho!

Beautiful camping spot! Love it here ! I got a nice temp rise this morning, it changed my ov date again! I think it's right, but if I change my other temp that made me feel a bit skeptical it still gives me ch but makes me 4 dpo. And my ch aren't dotted! Yay! 

Hope you're all doing well! I can sense some bfps by the time I'm home !! aly & smithy woo hoo!

Nana hope work isn't too bad!

Lainey, put your positive hat on, you too nana, we need this trifecta!!!

My friend told me yesterday she got a bfp & had an early mc at 6 weeks last week. She's the one who I tell you about who was off Bc for 3 years before her baby. He's not 9 months and she's actively tycoon with a husband doing two weeks on one off in the mines. I felt for her do much cos she would have been so happy!

Have a great day, I'll check in again when I can!

Missing you all loads!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisasmith said:


> Sending that positivity out!!!

S sorry sweetly! Xxxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Morning ladies. 
Halli so sorry about your dog. xo
Newbie has your other half still got his beeriod? I really don't quite get how things ended this way at your work. Surely it's still illegal, what they are doing - keeping the other girl but not you? She was your backfill? So they are breaking the law, aren't they?
Abby - sorry to hear work is the poo. I can relate SO well. Not sure if you were here when I was having my worst time at work, but it did get to the point where I'd cry every day, and it was awful. You let us know if you need to work through things, ok? xo
All same old same old stuff here - feeling well, could use a 3 day weekend every week. 
Hugz to all x


----------



## Melainey

Yay squiggles you have reception xx I know I should stay positive but just not feeling it haha 4 days till af is due so we see then :) how is camping? x 

Hey Amanda :hi:


----------



## Lisasmith

Squeegs!!!


----------



## cossime

Morning guys! Had a great big catch up post which I was about to submit and the PC just fkd up! Oh well, now you will all just get a :hi: !!!

Hope the cramps ease off soon Lisafr :hugs:

Smithy, Abby and Melainey: my money is on one of you, if not all of you for beeing duffed this month!!

afm...so NOT feeling duffed! Newbie and Rosie, think I OD'd on the pesimistic tablets this morning :wink:

DH does not want me to temp anymore-he thinks I'm stressing out if I get woken in the middle of the night I become crazy saying 'my temps are going to be fk's now' :rofl:!!!!

We (or really, I) have decided to take next month off from ttc. This is doing my head in and I need a break (I know I need to get over it it's only been 2 cycles and this ine isn;t even over yet!) Think I just want to focus on our up coming holiday (4 weeks from tomorrow!)

Maddy and M2Q, hopw you guys are enjoying your break now! I can't wait until I'm on mine!

Halliwel, sorry to hear about the news of your dog :hugs:

Working day if half over girls...

Much love xxx


----------



## Melainey

Hi cossi :) I hope you're right :winkwink: hehe

Lisa sorry about af :hugs: xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

So sorry Lisa :cry:

Cossi- understand completely, this is stressful and not anything like the excitement I thought it would be!!!! 

Smithy, Abby, :jo:, :flasher: when are you testing? I get lost in the DPO shuffle!


----------



## Melainey

I tested today at 9 dpo but obviously bfn haha my tests are only sensitive to 25ul tho? I'm still praying that I am but not as hopeful so was haha how are you sweetness?


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Morning ladies.
> Halli so sorry about your dog. xo
> Newbie has your other half still got his beeriod? I really don't quite get how things ended this way at your work. Surely it's still illegal, what they are doing - keeping the other girl but not you? She was your backfill? So they are breaking the law, aren't they?
> Abby - sorry to hear work is the poo. I can relate SO well. Not sure if you were here when I was having my worst time at work, but it did get to the point where I'd cry every day, and it was awful. You let us know if you need to work through things, ok? xo
> All same old same old stuff here - feeling well, could use a 3 day weekend every week.
> Hugz to all x

Hey number2, yeah he seriously does!!! I cant remember there being a time when he has had his period for this long but he was downright horrid almost all weekend! Part of me was glad to come back to work! Not a big part tho...hopefully he got out of bed on the right side today and bounces back!

As for work - yep, very much illegal. Unfortunately the law states that at any time an organisation can restructure a role or a department. So basically my work's solicitors have told my solicotor that they arent going to budge, and if i choose to fight them they will say that they have restructured my role and that i am no longer qualified to take on the restructured position (which we all know is rubbish, because the job is exactly the same). I am pissed with my boss because when i was talking about all of this to him, and before he advised me to get a legal position, i said very clearly that i knew that if they wanted to get rid of me that there are ways, i've seen it done to others before, and yet he basically sent me off to a solicitor which was clearly a waste of time and money. In fact im beyond pissed. And i struggle to hide such things - im pretty black and white and if i dont like something i dont normally hold back so today has already been super tough. I just want to gtfoh. And find a job working for a company that actually values me a boss who isnt going to try to fuck me over (excuse my french, i am one unhappy girl!!!)

As my solicitor said, what they are doing to me is morally reprehensible. She is bang on. Its nothing short of disgusting. Imho.

Sigh.

So anyways, now on the hunt for a good HRM role!!! Fair to say i've spent a fair bit of today searching/sprucing cv etc!!!


----------



## Melainey

Oh nana :jo: I'm sooooooo sorry they fucked you over! I just can't believe after all that time they can be so heartless! Makes me sooooooo angry! :hugs: xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie_PA said:


> So sorry Lisa :cry:
> 
> Cossi- understand completely, this is stressful and not anything like the excitement I thought it would be!!!!
> 
> Smithy, Abby, :jo:, :flasher: when are you testing? I get lost in the DPO shuffle!

3 days (12dpo) :happydance:


----------



## Lisasmith

They're such assholes!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Makes me angry too nana!!!! Grrrrrrrrr :grr:

Lisa- cant even wait!!!!

One of my BFs just called me, her water broke (21 days early!!!) and she is on her way to the hospital!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halliwell

Hey ladies! 

Aunt Flow came today! Absolutely shattered but it made me re think my cycles... As I got it on the 2nd last month and then the 2nd this month? I wish I could remember august and July. I know I got it around the 2nd in June too cause that was my birthday the next day! 

I normally track if I'm ovulating by an app on my phone, my horniness I get really really riled up on one day and by my mucous.


Xxxxxxx ergh was kinda hoping I'd be pregnant so it'd lift my spirits up about my dog. Ahwell onto the 3rd month!


----------



## Melainey

Yay for your friend Rosie cheeks xx

Oh no Alyce :hugs: sorry the witch got you xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry to hear that Alyce, i say pour yourself a nice glass of wine (or 3) xxxx

Yay rosiecheeks - exciting times!

Today has sucked arse. And then some.

Me thinks i am going to need a glass of wine myself tonight...


----------



## lisamfr

sorry about the AF Halliwell. We are both on the same cycle as Af started for me today too.


----------



## Melainey

I've has so much wine over the weekend haha! I say you go have some nana :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

OK. That Sucks. 
What a shame we are in the middle of retrenching half our company or you could come and work here.


----------



## cossime

I agree, today is sucking balls big time! Bring me some wine too please :) 

So sorry Halli:( On to bigger and better things next month :)

My titties are throbbing!!!!! I feel like AF is on her way:(


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> OK. That Sucks.
> What a shame we are in the middle of retrenching half our company or you could come and work here.

Megashame! Cos that would be excellent fun!!!!

Cossie i reckon you're duffers hun! Thats why you've got aching bazookas! xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Rosie_PA said:


> I'm good nana! How are you? Afraid I have come down with a bad case of pessimisticitis as well!!! :rofl:

Me three!! Look at my stupid flat line chart. No higher than 36.6 and no lower than 36.4. Stupid bloody thing :(


----------



## Newbie32

aw....my little ff badge has my birthday , 23rd of the 8th, how sweet ff....

Kiwi did you change your ff to opk?


----------



## Melainey

:hugs: Kiwi :hugs: x

I have been looking at charts on FF with soy and a lot of them are very eratic with their temps etc.. I really hope that this is just the case with my chart haha!


----------



## Halliwell

I'll definitely be having a small drink tonight :) cramps are annoying!
And yay lisafmr, sorry to hear you got af though, glad I'm not alone though :) how many days do you normally have your period for I'm 6.
I hope everyone else gets a bfp this month!! 
I haven't updated my temp but its 36.9 so only dropped point 1. 
Yay for work! I'm Gunna go cuddle the puppies and cats to make me feel better.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

well i tried it. And it just gave me one red line on the first day of +opk so just left it as it was. Will see what happens this month. Sorry to hear about your job. Onwards and upwards to bigger and better things for you. You deserve so much better than that. It sucks that you have to go through this but I am sure your job will find something much better and lots more pay!!!

I have the SIL's Hen Party this weekend. DH asked me this morning how my temps were (bless him) and then how I was going to get around not drinking this weekend. Good to see he is on board with this all :) LOL

HALLI & LISA: mega mega mega :hugs: that AF arrived.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Very random question..... Does/did anyone watch the TV show "winners & Losers"? I found it on tv here a few weeks back. Its the first series and last episode finishes today ;( is there another series? It is really tough here, I find all these great Aussie programs (Offspring, Packed to Rafters, Rescue Special Ops) and then they finish really quickly


----------



## Newbie32

Fair enough re the opk, Hang in there Kiwi - i hope you get some answers soon xxx


----------



## lisamfr

Halliwell said:


> I'll definitely be having a small drink tonight :) cramps are annoying!
> And yay lisafmr, sorry to hear you got af though, glad I'm not alone though :) how many days do you normally have your period for I'm 6.
> I hope everyone else gets a bfp this month!!
> I haven't updated my temp but its 36.9 so only dropped point 1.
> Yay for work! I'm Gunna go cuddle the puppies and cats to make me feel better.

yeah the same about 6 days.


----------



## Lisasmith

Kiwi we are about 1/2 maybe 3/4 through the 2nd season of winners and losers :) love that show


----------



## number2woohoo

kiwipauagirl said:


> Very random question..... Does/did anyone watch the TV show "winners & Losers"? I found it on tv here a few weeks back. Its the first series and last episode finishes today ;( is there another series? It is really tough here, I find all these great Aussie programs (Offspring, Packed to Rafters, Rescue Special Ops) and then they finish really quickly

Yep I watch it! Second season is on air now.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

so it will be months and months before its on here again :( That is the problem with Irish TV they suck you in with all these programs and then they take them off. 
So does Jenny and Bec's brother get together???? LOL


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi again!! The boys want me to make a cheese plate, I said hold your horses cos I have to catch up with my girls first! Haha

Hope you've all had a good day! 

Nana, do sorry!!! This is so pathetic! And wrong on every level! Hope you're doing ok . But please please stick to your guns on your leaving date. Fuck them!! 

Lainey Good luck with testing again!! 

Halli do sorry sweetie!! Strange that again we are getting in sync with each other!! 

Cossu, I am opposite with charting, it would stress me more not charting, I love being in touch with my body a bit more, would be do list without my chart!! Enjoy your month off tho. No point getting stressed! 

Smithy, hope you're baking!!

Sorry, Can't remember any more! Best go make my cheese plate!!

Love xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh that's right, kiwi, sorry your chart stinks! I love winners & losers! Yep they do! Haha download it! It's a good show. A bit corny, but an easy watch


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> kiwipauagirl said:
> 
> 
> Very random question..... Does/did anyone watch the TV show "winners & Losers"? I found it on tv here a few weeks back. Its the first series and last episode finishes today ;( is there another series? It is really tough here, I find all these great Aussie programs (Offspring, Packed to Rafters, Rescue Special Ops) and then they finish really quickly
> 
> Yep I watch it! Second season is on air now.Click to expand...

Got to be one of my absolute favs...even tho dh hates it!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Have just been to the post office - watch that mailbox Lainey!

Sasha your boss is being so unfair! I really hope something better comes along! X 

Yay squiggs!!! So glad to see you on! Hope your trip is awesome!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squeegs, and thanks so much for staying in touch!!! I was faily devo'd when i thought you had no service!!!!

Im just a little selfish!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Yay sqeegy bum :happydance: Mmmmm cheese platter :happydance: I LOVE CHEESE!! hehe Hope you're enjoying yourself :hugs: xx

YAY Angel thank you so much :) I am so looking forward to it hehe :hugs: xx

Yeah I used to watch it Kiwi it's a prety good show :) Havn't seen it in AGES tho x


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh damn it, now I need a cheese platter.
Mmmm, cheese.
Harrison takes after me, it was one of his first words. CHEESE. Not even referring to the copious numbers of photos I take of him - totally referring to the copious amounts of cheese we eat.


----------



## Melainey

haha too cute Amanda :happydance:


----------



## Halliwell

Yay finished work, teas prepared along with a nice glass of wine too!
Cheese and Salami are my weakness!! I remember being at a dinner once and while they were serving dessert, I politely turned them down and asked them to bring back out some Sakami and cheese with dip and biscuits!! so yum.... which I think now after I have dinner I will have some cheese for dessert!!! xx Hope you ladies have a lovely night


----------



## Melainey

Oh you are the same as me I an such a savoury person! If have cheese and salami any day over desert :happydance: I have green eating all day today!I can't stop haha! Would love some salami now! Enjoy your wine hehe


----------



## Newbie32

Yay for us savory folk, I'm a sucker for cheese and bickies too, pass up the cake any day!

Looneypop, what's green eating???? Lol

Xx


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha oh poop! Been eating... Haha


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, I love typos ;) ESP yours loopooloos!!


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha my phone is sooooooo random haha like what kind of phone picks treetop instead of two? Hahaha x


----------



## Halliwell

Haha I'm so glad to find more savoury lovers! All my friends here love dessert waaaay to much and so spews my partner. He loves cake and ice cream and pastries! We are watching mythbusters and there trying to see if the myth is true that a bullet back in the civil war can bounce off of a guys shin go through his testies pick up some sperm and then go 100 feet and into a womans pelvis to make her pregnant! They said its busted.. lol but my god back during the civil war the excuses if you found out you were pregnant haha that's as good as saying I fell and landed on his penis!


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha that's too funny hahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahahaha halli!!! Imagine that...lol!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I love cheese and crackers too! But I also love dessert. I'd eat nibblies then dessert and skip the main meal! But neither for me at the moment - all organic! Has everyone had a nice day today?


----------



## Halliwell

I know right! Even I was like are they seriously testing this one out! Surely its not true... They said it can go through and bounce off but there's no way it could get through a girls outfit as she would wear more then 6 layers unless she was prancing around naked.. in which she wouldn't as she would more likely not tell anyone she was injured and bleed out to save herself the embarrassment! How la dee daah! Haha


----------



## Pauls_angel

How did they test that one Halli - not like than really reinact that scenario!


----------



## Melainey

I do love dessert too haha :winkwink: I have had a very lazy day...eating for 10 people haha! How was your day? X


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh angel how is the organic going? I imagine that would be a tough conversion!!!


----------



## Halliwell

They just tested by having someone shoot at a ballistics gel dummy and seeing if it would rickashay off his chin up his balls and off in any direction at enough speed to pierce clothing.. then they researched what a woman would be wearing and after kari got dressed up with all those layers they figured it was impossible!


----------



## Newbie32

Some people have too much time on their hands!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Organic is going ok - I do miss somethings though! In fact it is easier to say no to things because they are not organic than just because I know they are sugary or bad for me. I had put 5 kg on last week because of my now hypo thyroid despite eating well and exercising heaps and have lost 1.3 in the last couple of days since going organic so am pleased about that. Will take about a week for me to notice a real change in my energy levels - am looking fwd to that as I am exhausted! The stress leading up to the auction is killing me! Had a nice day today though cruisy morning at home then lunch with mum, then cruisy arvo then dinner with my 4 year old niece and nephew.


----------



## Halliwell

Oh I agree! Well ladies its been nice chatting! I'm off to watch horror movies with my man and get cuddled up in bed! I hope you all have a lovely night and il talk to you tomorrow afternoon! Xxxxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Goodnight Halli x


----------



## Newbie32

Night halli xx

Good on you angel, I hope the organics make you feel normal again! Really hope your body can kick this and get back to tcc really soon xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Yep savoury all the way. Cravings though can change you - when pregnant with Harrison I once ate 18 jam doughnuts in a day.


----------



## Newbie32

I'm gonna crash too, less than three weeks till my mega ride so time for serious training!

Night xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Lol number2!!!!! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Wow amanda that is a lot of donuts! Lol! 

thanks sash - I hope I can get back to ttc soon too - so badly want a bub - so glad all you girls understand that completely though! Night sash x


----------



## Newbie32

Of course angelcakes!! Need to get that thyroid of your sorted ASAP!!!!

Night night xxxx


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Hi there, I am in Sydney
TTC baby number 3. 
I don't know exactly what date I ov as I took a break from the temping and OPK for a few months and concentrated on my course I am studying.

My cycles are 27 - 34 days. I get sore boobs before every AF. This month nothing, CD 29 today. I have been so so moody, on Saturday morning I was talking to hubby and just started crying on the spot! Crazy.

Cramping this morning and afternoon and I counted I went to bathroom 7 times today for wee wee!! 


Don't know what to think.. If I am going to get AF soon then I would think I would have the sore boobs..

Mmmmm


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome JnM! I hope that no symptoms is a good sign for you! X


----------



## Melainey

Glad that the organic is going good for you Angelcakes :hugs: I would love to go organic but it's is just so hard to find organic food? What is your diet like now?? It would be great to be organic with the pcos :) xx

Welcome JnM - I hope that those signs are leading for a big fat BFP :happydance: 

everytime I cough I get aches in my ovaries??? Hmmmm strange , But I hope it is a good sign :) :happydance: Back to positivity for me :) I am not out until the witch shows :) 4 days till af so here is hoping that she pissses off hehe :rofl: 

It is baby week on Discovery Health ladies :winkwink: hehehe Just so you know :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Organic stuff is hard to find and is quite expensive too! I have to eat small meals every hoir and a half to 2 hours - an example diet day is:

6:30am-1-2 eggs on whole wheat toast 
8:30 -a handful of sunflower seeds
10:30 - piece of fruit or raw veggies
12:30- brown rice with lean meat and veggies
2:30 - yogurt with berries, 10g protein powder and a tsp of flaxseed oil
4:00 - piece of fruit or raw veggies
6:00 - lean meat and veggies
7:30 - handful raw almonds


----------



## Pauls_angel

Glad you are going down the positive path again Lainey :) I hope the pain in your ovary is nothing and hiss quickly! Xx


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Thanks ladies..Angel, I am hypothyroid since 2000.


----------



## Melainey

That sounds delicious  I've been looking for organic veges and meat and have been struggling to find! But still look harder  xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I get most of my stuff from woollies.

JnM what do you do to manage your hypothyroid? I have just been diagnosed with Hashimotos disease but they won't start me on synthetic thyroid until after my next blood test in a few weeks.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Woollies range is a tad limited - they have a better selection of meat than veg but also sell fresh frozen mixed organic veg so that is a back up. I am also taking a range of additional supplements - not sure how they all go with dufferedness though but haven't checked either - not sure if I'll stick to all organic once I'm on the thyroud drugs but may still follow the diet with non organic varieties as it is realutively easy to stick to and super healthy. See how I go.


----------



## Jacobnmatty

I was diagnosed Hashimotos in 2000, had ultrasound on my thyroid revealed it was scar tissue so I'm on 400mcg of Oroxine each morning.


----------



## Pauls_angel

That is the drug I will be starting on! Has it made a huge difference?


----------



## Melainey

A don't shop at Woolworths or Coles but I will check in iga  I really hope they can get you sorted soon angel xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Lainey - :)

Am heading to bed now xx


----------



## Pammy31

sweet dreams...


----------



## Melainey

Sweet dreams sweety xx


----------



## Halliwell

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi all - I am looking for an Aussie buddy or two to wait it out with me. I am 5dpo and plan on testing the day AF is due which is the 18th - if I can wait that long! I'm in Sydney NSW. Praying this is the month!!! Baby dust to all :) xx
> 
> Ok so here goes my attempt at where we are all at atm... (sorry if I miss anyone or get details wrong ... please let me know if you notice any errors!)
> 
> those in pink were updated on the 6th Sept
> 
> :cloud9: :bfp: s :cloud9:
> 
> Ginny (DOB Sept 1984 - currently 28):
> VIC
> :bfp: 20/7 - now 10 weeks
> 
> 2mums :ninja: :oneofeach: (DOB 13th Jan, 1983 - currently 29):
> Gold Coast, QLD - originally from USA
> :bfp: 29/7
> 
> OzPippy:
> Sunshine Coast, QLD
> :bfp: 22/7 - hasn't posted since
> 
> MummyConfused
> Location???
> :bfp: 21/7 - hasn't posted since
> 
> 
> :) 2WW :)
> 
> 
> Cossime (Real name Davina; DOB 8th Aug 1983 - currently 29)
> Melbourne, VIC
> 2WW - 12dpo
> 
> Newbie :jo::coolio: (Real name Sasha; DOB 23rd Aug - currently 32):
> Sydney, NSW
> 2WW - 7dpo (O chart) or 9dpo (V chart)
> 
> Maddy (currently 40):
> Canberra, ACT
> 2WW - 9dpo
> 
> Pammy (DOB 9th Sept 1981 - currently 30):
> Armadale, WA
> 2WW - 9dpo
> 
> iwantabub:
> Adelaide, SA
> 2WW - 20dpo
> 
> 
> :af: :witch: :af:
> 
> Melainey :flasher: :holly: (Real name Elaine; DOB 28th Nov 1987 - currently 24):
> Bunbury, WA - originally from Ireland (born in Germany)
> cd2 - AF
> 
> Abby (Real name Abby; DOB ? - currently 35):
> Sydney, NSW
> cd3 - AF
> 
> Pauls_angel :angel: (Real name Cathie; DOB 21st June 1981 - currently 31):
> Sydney, NSW
> cd4 - AF
> 
> number2woohoo (Real name Amanda; DOB 12/5/72 - currently 40):
> Sydney, NSW
> cd3 - AF
> 
> kiwipauagirl (Real name Sasha; DOB 19/2/76 - currently 36):
> Limerick, Ireland (originally from Brisbane)
> Cd?
> 
> 
> Waiting to ov
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa (Real name Lisa; DOB 1st May - currently 32):
> Melbourne, VIC
> cd8 - waiting to ov
> 
> Jayne (Real name Selina; DOB 21st May - currently 22):
> Adelaide, SA
> cd29 - waiting to ov
> 
> Rosie (Real name Dawn; DOB 8th May 1983 - currently 29):
> Pittsbourgh, USA
> cd15 - waiting to ov
> 
> LLPM (Real name Lucy - AKA Loop; DOB 10th Aug 1988 - currently 24):
> Sydney, NSW - originally from UK
> cd16 - waiting to ov
> 
> Mum2Q (Real name Shell - short for Michelle; DOB 15th Sept 1989 - currently 22):
> Mid-North Coast, (NSW?)
> cd21 - waiting to ov (hopefully today!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others:
> 
> Aquiss - last post 3/8
> 
> Callie - last post 31/7
> 
> Giddy (Brisbane, QLD) - last post 25/7
> 
> Mrsmoomoo (Darwin, NT) - last post 18/7
> 
> Taurus8484 (Adelaide, SA) - last post 9/7

Oh I wish I had ofread this from the start now i know everyone's real name!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Halli: it's great isnt it? but me and newbie are both called sasha and there's two lisa's as well so I just use profile names to help me remember :) lol I still get confused as to who is who when real names are used!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Not having a good day today at work. Nearly every person coming in has either a very cute child or is pregnant and a big fat lump has been in my throat all day. I just want a big cry. Then u know the girl I work with ttc well she had an appointment with dr and her DH has to go back in nov for another SA test and she has to go for a scan to see how she is looking and by dec they should know treatment and for some whacked reason I felt jealous of her???? I kept thinking I bet it just happens for her now, oh my god how selfish am I? It must be my stupid flatline chart. It is the worst kind of desperation I have ever felt. It actually hurts my chest and I don't know how to get out of this funk! :cry: sorry girls I just needed to say it out loud and tell someone. X x


----------



## Abby27

Morning ladies, sorry the witch got you Halli and Lisa.
thanks for all the support re work. i really have to find some way of managing the stress.

earlier this year i got myself rightly ill and was in hospital for about a week, on a drip and some other stuff, i got better etc. Yesterday i started to get a pain in my back that was SO similar to how my illness started before. WOW was i stressed. Total panic attack
any way i came home and went to bed, and made sure that at all times my stomach wasnt sore (major indicator), and just didnt eat anything (whichr is how they treated me in hospital last time). today i feel a little better, may be a little scared. 

now my anxiety usually creates symptoms for me any way. its very typical of me to be totally stressed about one thing (work) and my brain to give me something medical to fret about. 

i did find out that a lot of people had similar chats with their managers last week, and so the pressure is on everyone.
I might just stick with a liquid diet today to be sure. See how now im freting about work and about ending back in the ER.

i tested last night, because i felt so bloody sick, BFN, but no AF and no pre pimple!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning all! Kiwi I'm sorry to hear you are so down - I know your time will come soon! So hard not to be selfish isn't it? Hopefully that flatline chart is a bfp chart just waiting to reveal itself! While no AF you still have a chance! X

Abs I hope you're not sick and that you can find a way to de-stress. Can you take a couple of days off to just focus on relaxing? 

Halli sorry that you didn't know about the front page - it needs updating badly! I am such a slacker!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi pammy! How are you hun? X


----------



## Lisasmith

Kiwi and Abby :hugs: :hugs: 

I wish I could give everyone babies


----------



## number2woohoo

Morning ladies. 
Abby please find a way to de-stress about work or you will make yourself ill x
Feeling a tad worried about my temp today. Hope it is not a sign of an impending m/c - it hasn't been this low since my BFP.


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Morning ladies.
> Abby please find a way to de-stress about work or you will make yourself ill x
> Feeling a tad worried about my temp today. Hope it is not a sign of an impending m/c - it hasn't been this low since my BFP.

You watch it spring back up tomorrow xxxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Hope so, love!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

It has made a big difference hun, I've been on it for 12 yrs now. 
For my first 2 pregnancies I had to be seen by endocrinologist to ensure levels ok.
Meds did take about 6 weeks to start feeling a change.
I was tired, severely depressed, moody, bloated, overweight, terrible :-(

Hope it adjusts very well for you


----------



## Lisasmith

I think all my loves need some hugs today


----------



## Halliwell

Morning ladies! 
Had an absolute terrible night last night, af cramps galore and didn't get to sleep till 530. I kinda think it was because I ate 3 dollars worth of salami and a whole cucumber last mist on biscuits with cheese and mayo. But none the less I woke up at 6.50 and have been lying in bed ever since waiting to get up and go to work which I'm now late for.. go figure.. I'm so bloody drained though! And I temped even though I know your supposed to get 3 hours sleep and its at 36.6. But il come home have a nap and temp again me thinks. 

Abby sorry to hear your stressed hun its good that you can get it off your chest! I do hope you feel better. Same goes for you kiwi! Big hugs! 

Morning to everyone else! I hope you have a good day! 
And angel I can totally see how you can get confused I still think il just use the usernames instead of the real ones haha ! Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Life works in strange ways. Hi JacobnMatty, welcome, and I am so glad you can give some useful been there done that advice to Angel about the treatments she is expecting to have for Hashimotos.


----------



## Newbie32

Number 2 - do not stress out (well try not to!)- i am sure that little bean is just fine in there hun xxx

Abs it certainly sounds like you need a little 'stop the world, i need off for a moment' rest time to regather and stop yourself from falling ill hun - take it easy and look after yourself xx

Welcome jnm - number2 is bang on - it is so great you can give angel some insight into the Hashimotos and how treatment works etc - perfect timing to come along and join our little group. All the ladies here are just gorgeous :)

How are you this morning Mrs Smithy? That clock is ticking and not long until you test now!!!!

Morning angel cakes, its nice having you back every day now - we did miss you when you were on hols!

Morning everyone else. Welcome to hump day!

Well at least yesterday didnt have toooo many issues as our go live day. I'm struggling to even speak to my boss and im pretty sure he can sense something isnt right but i am determined to keep a lid on it for as long as i can!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Don't you want to just tell him he's a spineless arsehole, Newbie?


----------



## Newbie32

Yesssssssssssss!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Along with telling him to go f himself everytime he comes to ask me something.....


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm good :) buying some tests today. I'll cave and test this evening lol. 

I'll come smack him for you


----------



## Newbie32

Oooh.....will you wait and test with fmu tomorrow? or just go for it and poas tonight?

Yay - im excited! Im sensing some bfp action from you mrs smithy!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I'll get a 3 pack :D


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Well still no sore ( . ) ( . ) this morning, CD30 today. 
Cramping yesterday nothing today so far. 
Praying its going to be a BFP but I get my hopes up way too much.
I have not had a 34 day cycle since May, they have been 28-31


----------



## cossime

Morning ladies! I eased up on the pesimistic tablets this morning so hopefully this beautifull day in Melbourne will shine itself upon me ;)

Kiwi and Abby, :hugs: to both of you. Abby please take care of yourself and Kiwi, you are totally entitled to feel that way. I have one beautiful baby boy abd yet felt overwhelmed with jealousy whilst having dinner with my 3 pregnant girlfrineds last night (selfish much?) Trust me, I am fully aware...

JnM so glad you can give some insight to Angel (and all of us really!) Welcome and thank you!

Smithy, OMG your chart, your chart!! I LOVE IT! Please pee on that stick asap!! The mood definitely needs to be lifted on here!!

Number2, try not to stress, I'm sure you will spike tomorrow :)

Newbie, I want to tell your boss to go suck it! You are so strong and so professional about it all-hats off to you!!!

To Halli and Angel and everyone else: I'm working on an updated list so we can see where we're all at! (Yes I saved it from last time:) ) This might just become my new *Wednesday-Watch List!!!* ;)

To all the other lovelies on here (Pammy, Melainey, Maddy, Squeegs, Lisafr, Jellybean, Rosie, 2mums, Ginny, LLMP, Cannon and Jayney)......
:hi: :hi: :hi: :hi: :hi: :hi: :hi: :hi: :hi: :hi: 

Stay tuned ;) xxxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh im still dosed up on pessimisiticismness!!!! But only about being unduffered. 

On the job front i am trying to feel optimistic and to try to get excited about a new opportunity etc - but its hard after being so comfortable for 8 years!!!!! 

Good on you for updating the list cossie, you're a top chicka :)

JNM i hope this is your bfp as well (in case you havent noticed yet, we that are unduffered on here live vicariously through those who are already duffered and those we are sure are going to be!!!)

Bring it on smithy!!!! Cant wait for tonight already now!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good morning my beautiful ladies! 

So glad your new diet is already making a difference angel, I hope you get the go ahead to tic again very soon! I have a good feeling that everything will come together for you very soon, house, healthy, baby!! Make sure you talk to us about ttc still if it's getting you down, it's hard for us every time af comes, but must be even harder for you not being able to try! Really feel for you sweetie ! And Abby wrote out an update list recently, so we have had an update of where everyone is up to! I still think we only need front page as a reference to names, we all talk do much about where we're up to anyway!

Welcome j&m! So glad you can help out our little angel!! And also looking forward to your bfp!! When will you test?

Nana, really wanna knock your boss flat on his ass!! It's such a shame that you have a friendship with him, it's hard not to take what he's done even more personally! He's a coward saving his ass with his boss before standing up for his staff. I hope he's losing sleep!! Ps I think this is another time where it's a-pro-pro to slip a laxative or 10 in his morning coffee & cling wrap the toilet seat!!! Then he'll really see what a shit he's being!!!

Amanda, don't worry about your temp dip, it's still way up! This one is sticky!!!!

Laineypop, do glad your back in action with being positive! I have a lot riding on you this month! Hehe can't wait to see that second line on your test!! 

Abby, hope work improves for you, please take care of yourself!! Maybe take a Friday or Monday off for a bit of extra time to yourself! 

Hali, hope your wine was nice last night! It's most important to have your 3 hours sleep before taking temp , do maybe try again later. St this stage of your cycle, it's not really crucial, so don't stress. 

Smithy, do excited to see your test result!!!!! 

Afm, had a huge temp spike today , but I got boozed up last night. Doesn't normally affect me cos I had a good sleep, but I would say it may have contributed. I am also a savory girl. I do like sweets occasionally, but my idea of dessert is a lemon tart or sticky date pudding, I don't like super sweet or heaps of cream. My guilty pleasure ATM is Coles brand vanilla ice creams with chocolate & almonds on the outside. Just like magnums but I think better. They are like $4.50 for a 4 pack or something! Highly recommend them!! 

Poor dh is sad at me neglecting him to catch up here lol I best be off again to fill him in on what you guys are up to!!

Sorry if I missed anyone, I tried really hard to remember. But with a phone & no cheat sheet, I struggled! Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahahaha...oh my squeegs - remind me never to piss you off!!! laxatives and glad wrapped toilet seat!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I do plan on telling him what i really think of him, however the longer that i leave it the more fucked he will be without my handing over anything else, so its in my best interests to keep it zipped for as long as possible to maximise damage (that doesnt sound so professional and mature now does it!!!!) lol....oopsies...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi kiwi kiwi, do sorry hun, I didn't mean to miss you again!! Oops!! It's totally ok to feel that way sweetie! You will get your answers soon, it just bloody sucks waiting!! Thinking of you hun!

Hi cossi!! Glad you're feeling brighter today!

Nana, you're the trifecta , get excited!! Xx


----------



## cossime

ok here goes, updated list! Goes without saying (although I'm saying it now anyway;) ), my sincerest apologies if I have mucked anyone's stats up!!

Two Week Waiter&#8217;s
JacobnMatty (JnM): TWW (CD30)
Lisa S (Smithy): TWW (10DPO)
Newbie (nanna): TWW (9DPO)
cossime: TWW (9DPO)
Rosie: TWW (7DPO)
Squiggles (M2Q): TWW (7DPO)
Abby: TWW (13DPO) 
Melainey: TWW (10DPO) 
Kiwi: TWW (10DPO) 

Waiting to Test
Lisa S (Smithy): TWW (10DPO) &#8211; testing tonight and tomorrow!!!

Waiting to Ovulate
Lisafr: AF (CD2)
Halliwell: AF (CD2)
Maddy: WTO (CD12) 
Jelly Bean: WTO (CD11) 
Pammy31: WTO (CD11) 

Angel: NTNP
Jayney: NTNP

:BFP: &#8216;s!!!
Ginny: 14 weeks
2Mums: 12 weeks
LLMP: 7 weeks
Number2: 7 weeks
Cannon: 6 weeks

Happy hump day peeps xxx


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Not sure when I'll test, I've been going through old posts of mine where I've sworn I'm preg only to then have AF turn up and feel stoopid 
I could not tell when I o as we were away and as we BD during that week the EWCM would have been disguised by..well other stuff LOL
So I can only assume it was o in that week


----------



## Newbie32

great job cossie :)


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Thanks for including me Cossie :)


----------



## lisamfr

Good Morning Girls,

Awesome job Cossime getting the list updated.

Welcome JNM nice to meet you. 

Quigley  So good to hear from you. But I do hope your relaxing and enjoy your holiday. 

Kiwi  I hope you have a better day today.

Hawlliwell  Our bodys must be way to linked I had an absolute terrible night with af cramping too. 

Woohoo  Like Newbie said try not to stress out too much. I am sure your ok.

AND a BIG HELLO to everyone else I havent mentioned.


----------



## Newbie32

Morning Lise :)

Are you planning on trying anything different this month? Do you remember if you did on the month of your bfp with Audrina? I am starting to feel helpless and frustrated to the point where its hard to keep going, and i know there are others here who have been trying longer than i have.....grrrr....


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies :hugs:

Kiwi sorry you feel down today butyou are sooooooo entitled to feel that way..I get like that all the time.. Haha just natural I think xx

Abby take care of yourself I don't want you ending up in hospital xx :hugs:

Nana I'm going to snack your boys in the balls with a giant stick! He's an asshole ! :hugs:

Amanda don't stress out it's only one temp and I'm sure it will be back up tomorrow xxx :hugs:

Jnm hope this is your month :)

Squiggles yay.. Xx hope you're enjoying your holiday xx 

Smithy TEST! hehe Mrs dufferooney :winkwink: 

Angel when it's the house auction? X

:hi: Lisa :)

Cossi great job on the update hehe :hugs: 

as for me... Woke up with terrible cramps this morning like af and barely made it to the toilet haha before my bum exploded! Took a test and it's negative :( not even a hint of another line.. Trying to stay positive but.... 

Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh dear Laineypoo (how appropro today then!!!!) hehehe

I hope your bum is feeling better! Ive had quite an upset stomach myself the last few days as well, i attritubute to stress and anxiety from working here!!!! Grrrr....

Do not give up, 10dpo is still way early. And your temps are on the up again....

XXXX


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> Morning Lise :)
> 
> Are you planning on trying anything different this month? Do you remember if you did on the month of your bfp with Audrina? I am starting to feel helpless and frustrated to the point where its hard to keep going, and i know there are others here who have been trying longer than i have.....grrrr....

I am still despite to have a little boy. So we are going to give it another two months. DH is getting very frustratted with me he just wants me to get duffed. So we will keep doing the OPK & trying hard not to think about it. With Audrina it only took us four months. I also wanted a boy then too. On the fourth month I said let just get pregnant & not worry about the gender and that's when I fall pregnant. With Audrina I never did any OPK or temp I didnt even know how long my cycle was. 

So I am really trying not to think about it to much. I am only doing OPK beacuse I want to get it as close as possible to when I Ov to give the boy sperm more chance to win.


----------



## ginny83

Hi ladies, sorry I have been MIA lately. I've had a lot going on with my mum lately so have been making sure I've been spending lots of time with her -but I'm back now!!

I don't think I'll be able to catch up on everything I've missed, so I'm just going to start fresh!


----------



## Melainey

Haha I think it feels a lot better and it thanks you for asking nana ;) hehe x

Yeah hopefully! Well I took my temp when I first woke up at like4.30 I think and that's the temp I recorded and again at 6 and it was only 36.43 and again a few minutes later and it was 36.7? I'm never taking multiple temps again haha! Don't know which one to believe haha


----------



## ginny83

lisamfr said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Lise :)
> 
> Are you planning on trying anything different this month? Do you remember if you did on the month of your bfp with Audrina? I am starting to feel helpless and frustrated to the point where its hard to keep going, and i know there are others here who have been trying longer than i have.....grrrr....
> 
> I am still despite to have a little boy. So we are going to give it another two months. DH is getting very frustratted with me he just wants me to get duffed. So we will keep doing the OPK & trying hard not to think about it. With Audrina it only took us four months. I also wanted a boy then too. On the fourth month I said let just get pregnant & not worry about the gender and that's when I fall pregnant. With Audrina I never did any OPK or temp I didnt even know how long my cycle was.
> 
> So I am really trying not to think about it to much. I am only doing OPK beacuse I want to get it as close as possible to when I Ov to give the boy sperm more chance to win.Click to expand...

What are you doing to try and have a boy? Is it that you try and DTD only on O day? 

I think I'm having another boy - we weren't trying for anything in particular though.


----------



## Melainey

Hi Ginny :happydance: glad to have you back and hope mums ok xx


----------



## lisamfr

I have been told by two girlfriends that had & wanted boys. That once your get a postive OPK have sex. If your cycle is the same every month & you ov on the same date then have sex the day before Ov. They both got there boys using OPK tracking their cycle for a year.


----------



## lisamfr

Oh and not to have sex three days before you Ov. So the sperm can build up.


----------



## Newbie32

Well i hope this is your month lise! Give that gorgeous little audrina of yours a little playmate!!!

Lainey stick with the original one (or at least i would if i were you), as soon as you start moving around or havent had the three hours of sleep its not your true bbt :)

Welcome back Ginny - did you have a good birthday? Hope you got spoilt rotten and that your mum is feeling better xx


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I am going to stick with tha one :) :happydance: I can't wait till tomorrow so I can check my temp again :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

I super hope its positive so you're all not upset :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

WHEN ARE YOU TESTING??????? :happydance:


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm buying a 3 pack today so, tonight or I might wait til morning


----------



## Melainey

I can't wait!!!! hehehe


----------



## Lisasmith

Me either, I'm nervous too


----------



## Melainey

I know what ya mean... :hugs: what tests are you getting???


----------



## Pauls_angel

Awesome job cossi! I have copied your post to the first page above my out dated one - which I have left there for now as it has our names a d locations. I will cut out the other stuff later when I am not on my phone.

JnM thanks for sharing about hashimoto with me - great to know that you can manage it and get duffered!

Lainey the auction is on Saturday at 10am so nervous! 

Great to have you back Ginny! Hope you had a great birthday and that your mum is ok!

Shell can I just say your memory is awesome - to remember all that without a cheat sheet is amazing!

Hi Lise - we haven't been on together for a while! X


----------



## Lisasmith

Cheap ones lol probably the 3 pack of answers


----------



## Melainey

I'm sure it will be great Angel :hugs: xx

My friend who is pregnant just called and was telling me allll about everything with bub and I was just ready to cry!! haha


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, Lainey :(


----------



## Melainey

I am genuienly happy for her but she knows that we are ttc and that we are having problems :cry: Not her fault but just makes me sad :cry:


----------



## Pauls_angel

It is hard isn't it you want to be happy and excited for your friends who are duffered and you genuinely are happy for them but at the same time it just makes you want one even more and that gap in your family seems a little more prominent! Stay positive though Lainey - you will be an awesome mum and I have feeling that your bfp is just around the corner!

So many great charts def some bfps this week me thinks! X


----------



## Melainey

:hugs: hopefully we all get our bfp's soon :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

I think you're allowed to feel happy and sad at the same time :( 

I think if you've never had problems with ttc or miscarriages etc you just don't understand how painful convos like that can be :hugs: 

After I had my miscarriage a really good friend of mine told me how her brother was expecting a baby to give me "hope" - of course I just felt like crap, but she honestly just didn't understand and really thought she was saying the right thing


----------



## Melainey

Yeah true.. This friend is the most fertile person I know haha but I suppose if you have never been through it how could ya know :hugs:


----------



## lisamfr

I was just reading...I know should be working..ANYWAYS thought I might share:-

Fertility fact 5: Lubricant won't help sperm to slip, slide and get inside

Not only is this not true, it could actually prevent you from getting pregnant, says Dr Knight.Most lubricants change the pH or acid balance inside the vagina, and that in turn may affect sperm motility and ultimately prevent, or at least reduce the chances of a pregnancy occurring.

If you find you must use a lubricant avoid petroleum jelly. Instead try natural vegetable products, such as olive oil, which is less likely to cause sperm any serious problems.


----------



## Melainey

Yeah it's crazy how much it affects sperm! I started using forelife sperm friendly lube :) It's heaps like egg whites :) I dont tend to get a lot of cm anymore since I started taking my pre-natals so I find the lube is great :)


----------



## Halliwell

Hello ladies! Just finished work.. much longer then I expected and still running off an hour or so sleep!
I was going to take a nap but because I was in surgery all morning I haven't eaten! So I'm about to rustle up something now maybe tuna, nah I think I feel like an icy pole for some strange reason haha and then put on the tv show lie to me. Anybody seen that? I'm two episodes in and reckon its brilliant. He's so much like house and since that's not on atm this is just perfect! 

And to totally gross everyone out to... Since having Af watching the vet pull ovaries out of a dog to cut and pinch and pull is really not a good thing. Then he told me to go dissect these sacs that had 4 week old kittens in them that died. I was fascinated and mortified at the same time.. pricked my finger on a syringe, got weed on, slipped on dog poop and got sneezed in the face by a rotti. I love being a vet nurse.. with AF though and lack of sleep its just crazy.. I think at one point I yelled at the over head lamp because I tried to put it into position so I could bandage a back foot and it came down and knocked me on the head.. lol what an interesting morning! 

I hope everyone is having a lovely day and hopefully stressfree! Baby dust to those who are testing to and that update chart list thing is amazing!! Xx


----------



## Abby27

lisamfr said:


> I was just reading...I know should be working..ANYWAYS thought I might share:-
> 
> Fertility fact 5: Lubricant won't help sperm to slip, slide and get inside
> 
> Not only is this not true, it could actually prevent you from getting pregnant, says Dr Knight.Most lubricants change the pH or acid balance inside the vagina, and that in turn may affect sperm motility and ultimately prevent, or at least reduce the chances of a pregnancy occurring.
> 
> If you find you must use a lubricant avoid petroleum jelly. Instead try natural vegetable products, such as olive oil, which is less likely to cause sperm any serious problems.

isnt it interesting! thanks Lisa! Ive been using Preseed, and i really like it. even when not TTC i think i will continue to use. its much nicer than other lubes!


----------



## number2woohoo

I'm just trying to imagine how you'd bring the bottle of olive oil into the bedroom without raising a few eyebrows. LOL.


----------



## lisamfr

yeah I know that you mean woohoo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Amanda I love your sense of humour!


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Angel,

Sorry I didnt reply to you before. It has been a while since we both been on at the same time. Are you still having Wednesday off & working fours days a week?

How are your puppies have you visited them lately?


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Amanda I love your sense of humour!

So, if you think I'm being funny, that means you must be one of those people with a bottle of olive oil by the bedside table?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lol! No we use maybe baby sperm friendly lube :) I just meant in general you are always to quick and witty with your comments - my DH is like that too - cracks me up!


----------



## Melainey

hahaha I've contemplated using egg whites before :winkwink: hehe DH was a bit like....Ehhh.... what? haha 

I have ended up with a random scrape on my face and I do not know how it got there? haha it is stinging the fook out of me too! 

Mailman still not here :cry: haha


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey I just looked up the track my item feature on the Australia post website and it is still in transit - prob means you'll get it tomorrow rather than today :(


----------



## lisamfr

wow I can't believe we are in OCTOBER the year had just flown!!


----------



## Newbie32

And the light at the end of the tunnel switches on....

Job interview on Friday afternoon. Bring it on. Its only step one but gosh it feels good to take the first step!!!


----------



## ginny83

Great news about the job interview Newbie :)


----------



## lisamfr

Awesome news Newbie.


----------



## number2woohoo

woohoo, a job interview! Good work love!

Angel yeah I know, I didn't really think you had olive oil by the bed. Or did I?...


----------



## Melainey

It;s all good Angelcakes :happydance: :) xx


I know Lisa it feels like my life is flying in!! I'm 25 next month!! I came to this country when I was 21!!!!! It is CRAZY hahaha! :rofl:

YAY Nanna :jo: THat is GREAT news! What position??? x


----------



## lisamfr

Yeah I just doing my calculations for the next month when I will ov and I will be 12 wks (christmas day)


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls...its a similar position to the one i should have gotten back here, just WAY better pay and australian business rather than a multinational, but way bigger in Australia. In not really fussed where it goes - happy for some interview practice since its been nearly 8 years and im used to being on the other side of the table...its in the city but id travel to the city for that package!!!


----------



## Newbie32

lol number2! you are hilarious!!!! xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Awesome news Sasha! As you said a step in the right direction - even if it only ends up being interview practise and an opportunity to get some feedback - I'm sure they'll love you though!


----------



## Melainey

I am so happy for you :jo: That is great news :) xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Another quick hello girlies!

Melainey, drunken injuries! Haha

Nana, congrats , that is such great news, I am so excited for you!!! Not long til you're out of that shit hole, getting great money with a nice big payout to your bank! Be sure to inform your new employer that a requirement of you starting is constant access to bnb each day as you have some very important people to keep in touch with! Lol

Hope you're having a great week, it's almost over!! Xx


----------



## Melainey

hehe SQUEEGIEBUM xx Great that you have reception I don't think I would have lasted without you for the week !!LOVING that temp spike :happydance: x


----------



## Lisasmith

That's great news Sasha!

:hi: squeegs, hope you're having a lovely time :) 

It's SOOOO hot


----------



## Lisasmith

:hi: everyone


----------



## Melainey

WOW we have HEAPS of people online :winkwink: :hi: Smithy :happydance:


----------



## kim_09

Hi. Is it too late for me to join? I am 25yrs (husband 29) and on my first month ttc after having a baby 6months ago. I hope you all get your bfp real soon! I am currently in my two week wait and the time just seems to drag..Would love to chat to you all, i need a distraction! I think i'm going crazy with symptom spotting and i'm only 5-6dpo!! haha

Pauls Angel- How funny, I used to work in Winston Hills!! My husband and i are from Campbelltown!!


----------



## Melainey

Hi Kim :) Never too late to join our little group :happydance: You will love the ladies here they are a beautiful bunch of nutcases :winkwink: heheh


----------



## Abby27

Nana that is great news about the job interview! 

I couldnt imagine using vegetable oil! or even egg whites... how would you go about cracking open an egg, separating and maintaining "the mood"? hahahaha
i find it hard enough to get preseed where it needs to be 15 min before BD.

Did a clearblue test today, not the digital, but the test, it has a + if you are duffered and a - if you arent. DH thought it was insane, but i thought i saw a super faint line going down. he said its just seeping through to the paper underneath, or something else techy. i had another look at it now, and i dont really see what i saw. So i might just wait a few more days....this is quite a long LP for me though, so i guess thats good.

feeling better about some things (at work), i want to thank you all for your support, and kindness! 
you ladies rock!


----------



## number2woohoo

Hi Kim. All the best people actually live in Winston Hills... <---


----------



## Melainey

Oh Abby I hope you really did see a BFP :happydance: I reckon you are duffered :hugs: heheh TEST AGAIN TOMORROW!!! Have you got a picy for us??? xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls, shame my interview is on friday - its mufti day!!!! gonna have to suit it - like that isnt going to look strange amongst all the slobs in my office!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks girls, shame my interview is on friday - its mufti day!!!! gonna have to suit it - like that isnt going to look strange amongst all the slobs in my office!!!

If anyone asks, tell them you have to go to court. LOL. Then mutter something about shoplifting.


----------



## kim_09

Thanks Melainey!

Number2woohoo- hahaha. I'd say the same thing about Campbelltown but then i'd just be lying! :)


----------



## Abby27

Lainey you cant see it on the pic! may be im a crazy person who is now seeing lines! have a look though
https://i.imgur.com/NUxhL.jpg

as i said, you cant really see it.


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> Nana that is great news about the job interview!
> 
> I couldnt imagine using vegetable oil! or even egg whites... how would you go about cracking open an egg, separating and maintaining "the mood"? hahahaha
> i find it hard enough to get preseed where it needs to be 15 min before BD.
> 
> Did a clearblue test today, not the digital, but the test, it has a + if you are duffered and a - if you arent. DH thought it was insane, but i thought i saw a super faint line going down. he said its just seeping through to the paper underneath, or something else techy. i had another look at it now, and i dont really see what i saw. So i might just wait a few more days....this is quite a long LP for me though, so i guess thats good.
> 
> feeling better about some things (at work), i want to thank you all for your support, and kindness!
> you ladies rock!

HAHAHAHAHAHA - just imagining the bedside drawer now - with a little tupperware egg yolk separator. Well, I've got one of those so I know what I mean. It's in the kitchen, in case you wondered. 

So exciting. You know, I kind of got a BFP the day before I said I had but it was so faint I didn't really believe it, so I just threw it away and didn't say anything. I hope it's the same for you!


----------



## Abby27

You know Amanda i like to compare my chart to yours all the tme! your current chart is my frame of reference!i hope so to! i doubt it. its so faint that im sure my brain has made it up. 
Much more likely im a little insane...but lets face it, that was always on the cards!


----------



## Melainey

I really hope that it is a bfp Abby :happydance: x


----------



## Abby27

I might wait a few days and see if AF shows up


hahahahahaha

no i wont


----------



## number2woohoo

Awww really ? I feel like such a role model now.


----------



## Abby27

We even had a similar dip!


----------



## number2woohoo

Ooh shit we totally do too!!! 
Can't wait to find out tomorrow's test result :D


----------



## Newbie32

Number2 I should really not read your messages whilst driving!!! I nearly peed my pants reading your message about shoplifting!!!! Bahahahahahahaha

Abs fx this is it for you!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Number2 I should really not read your messages whilst driving!!! I nearly peed my pants reading your message about shoplifting!!!! Bahahahahahahaha
> 
> Abs fx this is it for you!!!!

Haha - I've been sittinG on the bus sort of giggle snorting and refreshing to see if you'd read that, lol


----------



## Newbie32

Sitting in the car reading this is not a good place when at risk of letting a little wee out!!!!!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Abby what symptoms do you have? Sorry I'm only new and haven't read back through the posts. 
I'm suspecting I'm late too but waiting few more days.


----------



## Newbie32

One of my colleagues who knows about all of the shit at work was like 'leave the position description on your desk, that'll bring a fair dose of reality to your asshole boss!!!!'

So tempting, tho personally I'd 'accidentally' leave it on the printer ;)


----------



## Abby27

Jacobnmatty said:


> Abby what symptoms do you have? Sorry I'm only new and haven't read back through the posts.
> I'm suspecting I'm late too but waiting few more days.

JNM, hi! nothing really, frequent wee this evening and also a bit of a dodge tummy, felt sick and diarrhea ...both of which could be explained by recent work stress. 

I really dont think im duffered. i hope so, i think this is month 5 of trying after a couple of years of NTNP

normally my LP is 12-13 days. Before AF i usually get one Mother F**ker pimple to end all pimples. so im either late, my LP is getting longer, or FF got my date wrong


----------



## Jacobnmatty

It's my lack of usual symptoms which have me thinking Abby.
Boobs usually agony, no sore boobs, only slight slight cramping and frequent wee


----------



## Abby27

Jacobnmatty said:


> It's my lack of usual symptoms which have me thinking Abby.
> Boobs usually agony, no sore boobs, only slight slight cramping and frequent wee

Hey Symptom check with the frequent wee!

Do you chart?

When do you think you will test?
id love to wait a few days, but i know i wont. Im worse with the OPKs, i wee on them practically everytime i need to wee!


----------



## Newbie32

Ah abs, ms Poas :) bless xxx

Hopefully the constant weeing means bfp for you two!!


----------



## Pammy31

Abby if you dont get af tomorrow then test!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I have a Tupperware egg separator too! And like you mine lives in the kitchen - although it is currently packed in a box somewhere in my in laws garage!

Welcome Kim! Great bunch here!

What time is your interview on Friday Sasha?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Abs I can't get over how similar your chart is to number2's chart! You have to be duffered! 

Is anyone else poas tomorrow?


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Evening all. How is everyone? 

I should O pretty soon hopefully. The opk's are getting darker day by day. Hurry up TWW!

Abby, good luck. Hopefully you are duffered. Your chart certainly looks like it :thumbup:

Pammy, looks like we'll be in the TWW together this month. 

Bring on the bfp's :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Angel it's at 3.30....have a training session to deliver at 2pm, will not go more than an hour cos then I'm outa there!! At least my manager in my project role supports me and is happy to let me go find somewhere good to work!!


----------



## Abby27

Pammy31 said:


> Abby if you dont get af tomorrow then test!

Pammy i think i may just do that! if i can hold out for another day!


----------



## Abby27

Newbie32 said:


> Angel it's at 3.30....have a training session to deliver at 2pm, will not go more than an hour cos then I'm outa there!! At least my manager in my project role supports me and is happy to let me go find somewhere good to work!!

Nana my interview trick that has never failed me is this
work in phrase "root cause analysis" ....usually for a how would you resolve an X
its a little wanky, but always seems to work for me!


----------



## number2woohoo

Lol. Abby I am interviewing 2 ppl for BA jobs tomorrow, I'll totally kack if one of them says something like that now


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahahaha you girls are so funny!!!! Root cause analysis would probably make me blush!!!!! Lol xxxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

And we have flatlined! Hi girls. St work so reading all posts will comment on my break. Hope Ur all well. Hi to the new girls


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi kiwi :hi:

Cool Sash I will be praying for you at 3:30 - hoping all goes well and that they think you're as awesome as we do! X


----------



## Newbie32

Aw sanks angelcakes xx one can only hope...big company so I imagine a zillion interviews!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

You never know!


----------



## Halliwell

Hello ladies :) 

How is everyone's night going?
I really do hope we get bfps this month so it kick starts us off! 

My cramps are finally giving me a break and I had an hour nap which I badly needed! 
Random question - I normally don't get bloated during af... This month I am. I normally only get bloated beforehand. Do any of you girls get bloated during or even not bloated?


----------



## Newbie32

Night nights xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

welcome to the new girls! 

really happy, and agree that the world is a strange and beautiful place that JNM shows up to talk with Angel about the thyroid issues! Love it

:jo: so thrilled about your job interview

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: @ everything that has come out of amandas mouth!!! 

FX for those testing this week! and dust for those catching eggs soon! 

(terrible headache, but just caught up and wanted to post what i could, i know im a bit slack with it...)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Halli I get bloated the day before AF and it usually last for another 3ish days. Not sure if that is helpful or not!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry about your headache Amber! :hugs:


----------



## Halliwell

No that's helpful angel :) I was just curious because maybe I'm just having a weird af this month.. being bloated is so annoying! I'm sure other ladies can relate haha I wish I was one of those pregnant ladies though that still bleed... It would be brillian


----------



## Pauls_angel

Halli you never know hun - if bloating is different for you usually then it could be a sign - time will tell I guess!


----------



## kim_09

Halli, i've been bloated lately too. And cramping a lot but my af is very irregular so i'm expecting it to arrive soon! Who knows.. maybe it's a sign. :shrug: It always makes you wonder when things seem different to previous months!


----------



## cossime

You girls crack me up :rofl:!!!!! So tired so am going to bed ladies-welcome kim:)

Can't wait for Abby and smithy to test in the morning!!!!! Bring on the bfp's!!!

Night all xxxx


----------



## Halliwell

It does Kim doesn't it! I think I'm just clinging on to a hope though haha good to know I'm not the only one whose bloated though! 

Does anyone have a remedy to ease it? O.0


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nope but I wish I did!


----------



## Halliwell

what a shame!!

Well I'm off to bed ladies :) I shall talk to you beauts tomorrow! 
Sleep well!


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight ladies xxx

Having lots of af cramps I hope she is not making an early appearance :( love you all xxx


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Slight crampiness here and feel like going to start AF any min but dry as a desert when I go loo!
Night girls


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi girls 

Question..... Even though i got 2 days of strong + ( and 4 smileys faces checking twice a day) is it possible that I didn't ovulate this month? Would u still have an increase in surge levels but not follow through so to speak?? Could that explain my shite chart this month????


----------



## cossime

kiwipauagirl said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Question..... Even though i got 2 days of strong + ( and 4 smileys faces checking twice a day) is it possible that I didn't ovulate this month? Would u still have an increase in surge levels but not follow through so to speak?? Could that explain my shite chart this month????

Hi kiwi, to answer your qtn, yes you can still have a high LH surge (I.e. your smiley's) and not actually follow through with an actual ovulation:( the LH surge occurs as a result of the body preparing itself for release of a mature egg But...if there is no mature egg, then egg will not actually be ovulated:( the not way to confirm actual ovulation is 1. Through a sustained temperature shift and/or 2. Through a blood test which will pick up an increase in progesterone to indicate ovulation...hope that helps beautiful xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi, as Cossie said, it is possible, and it is also normal for women to have a month every now and again where they dont drop an eggy. lots of factors, incl stress can impact that. 
dont lose heart though, you may still have, i still see a slight temp shift on your chart, and you were travelling so may be that impacted your before ov temps? cause for me your temps are still highish. 

Amanda: i SO hope someone says Root Cause Analysis! or RCA! or a 6 step problem solving plan! ha! 

Well i had a shocking night of diarrhea. Thought id test this morning with FRER and BFN! i know im not out till AF arrives, but pretty disappointed. with the work shit etc having something to sort of look forward to, or put life into some perspective wouldve been great. 

still no sign of AF at all


----------



## Lisasmith

Stupid blue dye tests!!!! That is all


----------



## Lisasmith

Hi to the new girls :) I read everything but can hardly remember a thing lol


----------



## kiwipauagirl

thanks girls. :flower: I felt like I ovulated as I had slight pain on my left side around the time but I guess I might not have (it could have all been in my head). Will wait and see. AF is due this weekend so will see what happens. 

ABBY: sorry your not feeling the best. Hope your stomach settles soon. Plenty of dry food, NO dairy and only drink things that are clear (no orange juice, coke etc) clear fluids. LLPM didn't get her BFP until 4 days overdue so don't lose heart just yet. Its not over until the fat, ugly, red lady turns up :) LOL

JnM: :hi: and welcome to the site. Fingers crossed AF stays away.

KIM: :hi: and welcome to you to. I am sure both of you will fit in nicely here. They are a great bunch of girls on this link.
Seeing Mum2Q is away I will tell you the one and only rule with this site..... there is no such thing as too much information - the more the better. We actually expect it :)

I have the SIL hen party this weekend. It is a block and bling theme so basically you have to wear a block colour dress (all one colour and no white or black) and as much bling as you want. The mothers are going to be there so I'd say it wont be too wreckles and fairly tame. We are starting on friday with just family for a pampering day. I have booked myself in for a full body massage. CAN NOT WAIT!!! and the main hen party is saturday when all her friends arrive. Not sure what the sleeping arrangements are so might not be able to temp over the weekend. Might be hard if I have to share a room with the sister or even the MIL for that matter :) LOL
West Coast Coolers (remember them???? hahah) they are a big thing over here (they come in 3 different flavours) so I figured if I have one West coast it looks similar to 7 up or lemonade so I can substitute my drinks for that and no one will be any wiser. :happydance: Then of course if AF shows then its shots all round!!!

Well girls just as you are all waking up it is my bed time. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Lisasmith said:


> Stupid blue dye tests!!!! That is all

Good morning Smithy, what is a blue dye test???


----------



## Lisasmith

Hey beautiful :) blue dyes have blue dye strips rather than pink like frers. They are notoriously bad. Here it is with the ugly dye run :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kiwipauagirl

HA that is very funny (not that there is only one blue line) but over here even FRER tests are blue. Ovulation tests are blue, clear blue preg tests are blue, all other brands are blue even some of the internet cheapies are blue. I have never seen any sort of test that is pink! Only the digital ov and preg tests are actually black writing :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, wow? Serious.. That's hilarious lol.


----------



## Newbie32

Morning lovelies, out on the road this morning to maitland for another training session, ill be back around lunch xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Chart stalkers please


----------



## Abby27

OMG! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY Smithy! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Pauls_angel

Wooooohooooooo! I thought I could see a second line on that test even with the due run! Congrats hun! Soooo so happy for you right now! Loving the green on you chart instead of blue! 

Nana will be sad that she missed the chance to stalk that :bfp: chart before she left for maitland!


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh that is wonderful - I just got all sniffly and emotional when I saw that, on the train. Huge congrats smithy xoxo


----------



## Lisasmith

<3 it's very hush hush obviously


----------



## lisamfr

CONGRATULATION SIMTHY...I am so excited for you & your family!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Thank you <3 I know it's hard for the girls who are desperate for the 2 lines. :hugs: girls. You honestly feel like family


----------



## Pauls_angel

Abby you need to poas now too!


----------



## Newbie32

Wooooohoooooo smithy!!!!! Yeeehaaaa!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm not jumping for joy until a pink test says yes but thank youuuu


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh my god!! Lisa mcduffy smith, I am do excited for you! I'm all emotional!! Such great news!! Congratulations sweetie!! 

Welcome Kim. Other rule is you have to stick around after bfp! 

Hi everyone else! Have a great day! I know I will be buzzing all day for smithy!!! Woo hoo!! 

Abby, I think you will get a positive on sat morning! 

Going to pick up dss for camping tonight! He's excited about the beach!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nana your chart looks awesome too - when are you going to poas?


----------



## number2woohoo

yes, I vote that Abby and Newbie need to go pee on a stick right now. Off you go!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

number2woohoo said:


> yes, I vote that Abby and Newbie need to go pee on a stick right now. Off you go!

Agree-greed!


----------



## cossime

SMITHY!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Thank you for giving me hope:) Post your pic please:) I would very much LOVE to see it!!! I just got butterflys in my tummy:)


----------



## cossime

number2woohoo said:


> yes, I vote that Abby and Newbie need to go pee on a stick right now. Off you go!




Mum 2 Quigley said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> yes, I vote that Abby and Newbie need to go pee on a stick right now. Off you go!
> 
> Agree-greed!Click to expand...

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, can you guys POAS?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Newbie32

Ignore mine, few vinos last night, thus temps up I think!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

You're all so sweet xx it's barely there but there. Gimme a tic


----------



## cossime

Newbie32 said:


> Ignore mine, few vinos last night, thus temps up I think!!!

Nanna, when are you planning on testing? We are both on 10DPO but I have decided NOT to test this month until AFTER af is due (which makes it next Wednesday...I don't feel duffed at all though:( but crazily enough, I'm ok with it:happydance: xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...F3-A00E-E9828968AECD-358-0000001325B603C7.jpg

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...E9-9BD0-306E62CA2FBD-358-00000013413DCE43.jpg


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...F3-A00E-E9828968AECD-358-0000001325B603C7.jpg
> 
> https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...E9-9BD0-306E62CA2FBD-358-00000013413DCE43.jpg

I see it in both Lisa!!! And I didnt even have to squint/turn my monitor/ get extra light ;)!!!! btw, I NEVER see linee, so HAPPY for you babe xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Cossi your chart looks great! I wouldn't be able to hold out another 6 days if I were you but can totally understand not wanting to get your hopes up!

As for you nana we won't blame the vino until we can compare it to tomorrow's temp


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I agree with angel, why is the wine always that bad guy!?!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Cossi, that is one pretty chart!


----------



## Abby27

number2woohoo said:


> yes, I vote that Abby and Newbie need to go pee on a stick right now. Off you go!

I did this morning ladies and BFN :(

no AF though

but i feel a pms pimple brewing!


----------



## Abby27

Im Voting Nana and Cossie BFP next! those are some impressive looking charts ladies


----------



## Lisasmith

I wanna see Lainey's chart


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yes wakey wakey Lainey-Lou!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

I want a bucket.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning sickness? Or corny fake interviewee question answers questions?


----------



## number2woohoo

I did nearly vomit in the interview. I decided to offer the lady the job anyway, lol. And root cause analysis in my line of work (IT) is just a normal thing, not corny or weird at all. Just thought it was funny it came up after Abby mentioning it yesterday. Morning sickness I suppose. Which I don't really seem to get - I have had just the odd wave of it. So I'm not sure if I am relieved to have it (was getting very nervous about this afternoon's scan) or annoyed by it (I feel bloody dreadful).


----------



## Abby27

I also often mention in interviews a 7 step plan for implementing successful change! its a very useful little document, but when i hear myself talking about it im often amused!


----------



## cossime

That's a nice temp spike number2:) As much as your sickness is a ryal pain in the ass, it's a good sign that your little bean is getting nice and comfy:)

Thanks for the positivity ladies but I actually have ne feeling at all of duffed-ness:( Last cycle I was symptom-spotting the shit out of myself cos I had sore everything but this month just not feeling it-big boobs which are sometimes/sometimes not sore????? 6 more days and if AF isn't here, then I will POAS (if I don't cave before hand!)

My money is on at least another 2 BFP's this month: Newbie and Melainey!!!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

yep, I feel a bit better the temp having gone back up, that's for sure. The being sick in my desk bin just then is even somewhat reassuring. :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Cossi don't completely rule yourself out though - last month Lucy didn't feel duffered or notice any real symptoms and that was when she hit her bfp - so you never know! I agree with your other bfp predictions though! 

Lainey wake up - test! Ans then check the mailbox! I just tracked the status of your package and it says 'on board with driver in Davenport WA for delivery to location today'!!!! Can't wait til you get it! I really hope you like it as all the suspense has built it up probably more than necessary!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Number2 what time is your scan this arvo?


----------



## number2woohoo

4pm
How shall I wait till then!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Cossi I have no symptoms other than some extra veins on my tatas


----------



## Melainey

Good Morning Ladies :happydance:

SMITHY CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::flasher::flasher: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you xx

Great news :)

Number2 Can't wait for your scan :hugs: x

kiwi I've always used pinkFRER back home? I'm nearly sure they were pink in Dublin? :rofl: Been that long i'm not really sure :rofl:

As for me ladies - BFN (but I am not sure if I am seeing things or if there is a VERY VERY VERY faint second line? I can't take a photo it wouldn't even come out if it even was and also I think I am just going crazy) It wasn't with FMU either cause I had a massive pee at 6am...? Maybe I will buy a frer? I don't want to get my hopes up cause last month I got a pink evap on my IC's? 

Am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you Smithy :hugs: xx

Mailman not her yet Angel but I can't wait hehehe xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Holy shit, batman, go buy a frer, even if it's just to use first thing tomorrow! 
Put a photo up anyway, too. 
FINGERS ARE CROSSED!


----------



## Melainey

I think it's a very early evap? Cause i'm not sure if it is in the right place.. You won't be able to see it on a photo :( But I am trying my best to get a good one :) maybe if i leave it to dry we will see it better :) Will defo buy a pack of FRER tday when I get to town :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

I'm telling you, it is just the wine!!! Thanks tho gals, would be nice if was but I'm 99% sure I'm not duffered xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Fx'd for you :flasher: !!!!

Nana- goodluck on the interview!!

Number2- cant wait for your scan!!!!!!


Congrats Smithy!!! XO

hi ladies!!! How is everyone??


----------



## Pauls_angel

Amanda we will help you wait it out til 4pm :)

MornIng Lainey! Hi-tail it to town ASAP and buy that test! Can't wait to see the photo of your one from today! Do you have other cheapies? Could you deprive yourself of water for a few hours and pee again - might help to show something up?


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> Cossi I have no symptoms other than some extra veins on my tatas

Really? interesting...I don't want to start symptom spotting though as I've been so good :) I'm just going to bask in your +hpt for the moment:happydance:

If my temp drops over the next couple of days, I'll now the wicked witch is making her way down south...time will tell I suppose but I honestly don't have my hopes up whatsoever...just NOT feeling it if you know what I mean


----------



## Lisasmith

Gah! We all need to be pregnant


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Rosie :hi:


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Rosiecheeks :hugs: How are you my lovely??? 

Cossi stay positive :) I woke up being a negative nancy but am feeling a tiny bit positive again :) 

I am off to get ready to head into town :) I need to buy my little nephews a little gift until I figure out how to use a ewing machine and make them their baby blankets haha :rofl: xx

Pressed send and it clearly didn't send haha :rofl: In the meantime I took another IC and I can SWEAR that I see another line? Am I going crazy? They are soooo faint that I don't think any sane person would actually see them???


----------



## Pauls_angel

Post a pic right now Lainey!!!! Doesn't matter how faint the line is!


----------



## Rosie_PA

I agree!!!! Post a pic pleeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## ginny83

Smithy - congratulation!!! so, so happy for you :)

Now the trend is for BFP's to come in pairs.... so I'm expecting at least one more BFP very shortly!!! 

Post that pic Lainey! My IC lines were sooo faint they'd hurt my eyes to look at haha


----------



## Melainey

OK here it is BUT I can't see anything in the pic and I don't know how to retrovert it ? 

Even when you tilt the screen you can't see anything so I am thinking I got stung with two evaps again this cycle!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1401 (800x600).jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 11









DSCF1400 (800x600).jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pauls_angel

You're right Lainey - it is hard to tell - not sure if it's my eyes but I think I see the faintest of lines on the first pic but definitely can't see anything on the second pic. Looking forward to that frer test - buy the 3 pack so you can test today and then again with FMU tomorrow :) praying it is a bfp hunny!


----------



## Lisasmith

I have frers in my hand. Heading home, stay tuned!


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel has a good plan. Off you go, get a 3 pack. And has the postman been yet? ;)


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisasmith said:


> I have frers in my hand. Heading home, stay tuned!

woop :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ohmygod! Please tell me if I am seeing a evap line?????


https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/1becf97b062867efdac4171a656391aa.jpg


----------



## Rosie_PA

Yikes!!!! Sorry that was huge :(


https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_1becf97b062867efdac4171a656391aa.jpg


----------



## Pauls_angel

Rosie no such thing as a pink evap hun those are duffered lines!!! Woohoo!!!! Congrats sweet cheeks! So happy for you x


----------



## ginny83

Lainey - I think I can see lines in both pics :)

I agree about getting the FRER though - then there's no doubt either way. Finger's crossed for you xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_c484cdfe71e16b3fa4101f855927857f.jpg


????


----------



## Melainey

That looks like a bfp Rosie!! YAY I'M SOOOOOOO HAPPY! Must be bfp day hehehe xxx


----------



## ginny83

Rosie - That's so a BFP!!! yay!

What's a great day for BFPs :happydance:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Is it even possible to get lines 8 DPO???? Oh my goodness I'm shaking!!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Rosie I'm old and blind so I'm not sure I see anything, but if you see a pink line? It's positive, so congrats! WOOHOO! So happy for you honey xo

Now, who's going to give us the trifecta?


----------



## ginny83

Rosie_PA said:


> Is it even possible to get lines 8 DPO???? Oh my goodness I'm shaking!!!!!

Yep, you might just have implanted early, or even FF is not 100% so you might actually be a day or two ahead :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

As someone (maybe Ginny) said earlier these things have been happening in pairs. We had 2mums and Ginny, Lucy and Amanda, Rosie and smithy, who will be next??? Lainey and nana or Abs and kiwi or ... ??? How awesome would it be to get 2 pairs in one day!


----------



## Rosie_PA

I think I see lines, I'm soooo nervous!! DH is out of town on business so of course I jump on the POAS bandwagon never in a MILLION years expecting a line!!!! I have no one here to give it a second look :( I will test again with my FMU tomorrow and let you know but I am praying it's real!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm praying for that too rosie cheeks - how many hours til morning for you - cant wait to find out!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

About 8! It's 11pm here, I was just getting ready for bed and was bored so decided to POAS!!!! Lol


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm Also super nervous now cause my temp was down this AM.... Hope it doesn't mean AF is coming, I would be devestated!! This POAS early thing may not be such a good idea after all...li may not get any sleep tonight....


----------



## Rosie_PA

Laineypoo- I think I see a line on your first pic also!! And seriously it is prob there because in person mine are darker than the pics so I bet yours are too!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

That makes it about 9pm here when you will poas with FMU - I hope you can sleep hun - looking forward to hearing confirmation of your news! X


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie!! Yes <3 my frer has 2 pink lines


----------



## ginny83

put up a pic Lisa :) I love seeing BFPs :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay Smithy! Yes please post a pic! X


----------



## Melainey

My bus into town is at 12.30 so I will be in at 1.30! :happydance: I am getting a 3pac of FRER! I am sooo nervous! I so get ya on this testing early Rosie! I really hope that theses are BFP's :happydance: 

xx


----------



## cossime

HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!! I actually stopped checking this board to do some work and I come back to all these possible positives!!!! Maybe I should go and do some more work and maybe we will get some more positives lol!!!

Rosie, I definitely see 2 pink lines!!! And like it was already said, no evaps that are pink! They will be grey and your are NOT!!!! Can't wait to jump on here tonight to see you upload a pic using your FMU!!!

Melainey, I see a line too in the first pic!!!! PLEASE go and buy your REFER's!!!! NOW...go on!!!! NOW!!! :)

Smithy, post a picture please!!

Shit, my boobies are pounding probably from my thumping heart:)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oooh exciting Lainey - what time is it there now... I am a tad impatient! Oh and hopefully by the time you get home your package will have arrived! Poas first though before opening it! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Cossi I think you need to get an FRER too and poas tonight - there is something in the water today!


----------



## Lisasmith

Squeal
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Newbie32

Omg!!!!!!! Rosiecheeks!!!!!!! Yeeeeehaaaaaaaa!

I'm glad I didn't see this on the road or I might have crashed!!!!


Woooohooooo! Congrats Hun xxx


----------



## cossime

Pauls_angel said:


> Cossi I think you need to get an FRER too and poas tonight - there is something in the water today!

Shit Angel, there's nothing I would love more ( I actually have a 3 pack waiting at home along with a clear blue digital!!!!!) BUT I didn;t get a positive until I was 3 days late with my son soooooooooooo I refuse to test early this month. Plus I was absolutely guttered last month so I don't want to set myself up for another huge fall:nope: AF is due either next Tueday or Wednesday (I'm a 30-31 day cycler) but I o'd 2 days earlier than normal this month which means technically 14 days after ovulation will be Monday...

Maybe I will test on Tuesday morning if the witch hasn't shown up by then! Can't wait for the other girls to jump on and see all these BFP's!! Imagine Squeegs!!!!! She will be one happy camper!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> Squeal

You bloody rippa!!!!! LOVES IT LOVES IT LOVES IT!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Fair enough cossi :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Thank you! Thank you to everyone :cloud9:


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh and nothing on fb not even in top girls please. Oh doesn't know yet and won't know until I get a beta draw


----------



## Rosie_PA

Yay Lisa!!!!!!!!!! That's the best BFP yet!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

When will you get a beta Lisa??? And what do you do, just call your doctor and request it?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Time for bed now Rosie! Early to bed early to rise and poas!!! X


----------



## Melainey

Wow Lisa that's great :) sooooooo excited!I don't want to get my hopes up! (hard not to haha) 

Angel I'm on the bus now I got the earlier one hahaha takes an hour to get in! I got your gift!I absolutely LOVE it! You are such a sweetheart! I actually cried at reading the card it was just to lovely xxx thank you sooooooo much xxx I well post pics when I get home :happydance: 

This bus is making me feel ill! And the kids behind me playing bloody lady gaga to make things worse haha x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lol, Angel I am not going to get a wink of sleep tonight! My nerves are shot!!! Thanks for the reminder though....need to definitely try!!! :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Can't wait to see pics of your pressy!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh yay! I'll go to the doc and request a beta and scan. I'll also get referred to the midwives early because I'm classified high risk


----------



## Lisasmith

Get the 6 days sooner Lainey poop


----------



## Melainey

I'm being af type cramps :( I really hope she doesn't come :(


----------



## Newbie32

What a beauty smithy!!!! Mums the word ;) (literally!!!!!) woohooo!


----------



## lisamfr

Oh Rosie how exciting good luck trying to sleep xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Thank you <3 Lainey cramping is normal in early pregnancy ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Sweet dreams rosie cheeks - i might have to stay up super late to see your poas with fmu!!!!! xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Thanks ladies, sleeping with my legs double crossed tonight!!!! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

I can't wait, Rosie!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey! So glad you like your pressie! Meant every word on the card x


----------



## Melainey

I have butterflies in my tummy and feel a little ill! Think it's nerves haha!

Smithy I can't wait to see your beta results xx

Thanks angel it was sooooooo lovely xxx


----------



## Newbie32

FX'd you're the trifecta Lainey darling!!!

I am dying to know what this pressie was!!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Wait a minute there. It takes you an HOUR on a bus to go to a chemist to buy a frer, Lainey????? 
Blimey.

Lisa - fantastic result - how absolutely unreal :)


----------



## Newbie32

Finally catching up! Amanda so pleased your temp has popped back up hun but sorry to hear you havent been well!!! xx


----------



## ginny83

Yay for the BFP on the FRER Lisa! Makes it feel so much more real!!

Can't wait to see a pic of the pressie Lainey!

It's so hot here today - I just let Max have his first icy pole :)


----------



## Lisasmith

It's disgusting hot here too


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh Ginny does he love it? I gave a raspberry calippo to Harriaon on the weekend, most hilarious thing ever :)


----------



## Lisasmith

That's gorgeous :) I love the funny faces they pull with new things


----------



## Newbie32

Stinker!!!! When i was driving back from Maitland car said it was 34 degrees....craziness for Spring!!!

I bet that was messy Amanda!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Girls! I have the answer to cure infertility! Hehe just marking my class's writing books and I came across the answer... I will copy the story a little boy, Conor, in my class wrote:

The Great Viking Adventure

There was once a boy named Ronoc and his wife's name was Mib. She had blue eyes and Ronoc had hazel eyes. 

Their problem was that Mib could not have a baby.

They went to the forest to see if they could find magic beans but they ran into a he dragon that was on top of a magical mountain. The dragon said she could help them.

So they set sail with the dragon for a better place to live on the other side of the world. They ended up at Austrslia. They chose to live in Byron Bay. 

At Byron Bay the dragon said to drink the salty sea water. Mib did it every day and it did nothing.

In Byron Bay Dragon was nice and she told Ronoc and Mib that Mib needed to eat one of her dragon scales. She did it and 3 weeks later she had a baby. The end.

By Conor


----------



## Pauls_angel

Not quite sure why it was a Viking adventure - am guessing Ronoc and Mib were Vikings! Very cute though!


----------



## Lisasmith

Well, where do we find some dragon scales? Lolll


----------



## Newbie32

lol Angel - how sweet!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Had to share! I wonder what I would have written about infertility when I was 7?! So cute! 

Anyway lovelies - am off to meet a fiend for arvo tea (have to Byo organic!) am hoping to return to more bfp news! Chat later x


----------



## lisamfr

too cutie Angel


----------



## Pauls_angel

So just spoke to my friend - arvo tea no longer on - prob a good thing as I am super tired today and was a little concerned about dozing off at the traffic lights on my way there!


----------



## ginny83

Max loved it :) Looking after toddlers in warm weather is so easy - so many things to do outside to keep them occupied! 

Angel - that story is so cute! 

Lainey - hope you make it hope soon x


----------



## Lisasmith

Hope the scan went well Amanda xx


----------



## Abby27

OH MY GOD! i go do some work, and we have another two more potential positives!

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
that is fantastic news! 
Rosie i laughed when i saw your pic, mostly because this was your POS chart! and looks like it will be your BFP chart!
Lainey, i think i see one on the first pic!

Smithy: im so happy for you!!! its so lovely to see to two lines on a FRER for a change!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Congratulations Smithy and Rosie!!! Another pair of BFPS!!! What a great day!!! 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Cant wait for the next pairing.... :jo: and :flasher: 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Amanda how did the scan go? Hope all is well x

Lainey are you home yet?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Well looks like I am moving to Byron Bay!! WOOHOO now where to get some dragon scales from??? That is a very cute story Angel. I wonder what makes a 7yr old think of infertility?? Maybe something is happening at home for them to. Also Angel can you please post your Organic diet again. I wrote down what page number it was on but I put the piece of paper through the wash with my uniform. I remember 1-2 eggs and nuts for the morning but can't remember the rest. :blush: Thanks

SMITHY: woohoo big big big big congrats to you. That is just wonderful news I am delighted for you. Post up your BFP test!

ROSIE: go to sleep so you can wake up again. In 8hrs I should be on my afternoon tea break so I can see your BFP as well. 

MELAINEY: well how did you get on? I am guessing you are STILL sitting on the bus seeing it takes an hr to get anywhere. POAS as soon as you get home and also WHAT IS YOUR PRESENT!!! We are all dying to know. 

NUMBER2: all the best for your scan this afternoon. Very exciting. Let us know how you get on and how the little "bump" is going.

COSSIME: don't know how you can wait to test. You have some patience. I couldn't wait that long. I am about 11 or 12 DPO and to be honest with my chart this month not even going to bother wasting a test. I understand how you feel though. I always find the minute I test I am guarenteed that AF will show up. Litterally that day she turns up. It is a jinx for me.

I don't remember who mentioned it before (I think it was squiggley) but I have been downloading "Winners & Losers" season 2 on the net. Oh my God I am addicted. My eyes are going square by watching it on the lap top one episode after the other :rofl:

Last day for me today and I have a long weekend WOOHOO thank god. My boss asked me yesterday if I was feeling ok because I looked sick and pale. Great way to start the day! So hopefully a long weekend will see me right :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi amber! :hi: how is your OH's stomach today? Any results yet? X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Kiwi! :hi: I think we all need to move to Byron! 
I hope that sick and pale = duffered! Will post up the diet again for you :) 

I wish I could have sent you the same gift as Lainey too - they only had one though and I figured you may be able to get something similar over there anyway! (like how I just made you all wonder what it could be even more now;))


----------



## Lisasmith

Thank you :) I still can't believe it. 

Lainey poo get home!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I need to see that present too!!


----------



## number2woohoo

I thought the same thing, Kiwi - cute story but sad because it makes me instantly think his mum and dad are having fertility issues.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Example day on organic diet:
6:30am-1-2 eggs on whole wheat toast 
8:30 -a handful of sunflower seeds
10:30 - piece of fruit or raw veggies
12:30- brown rice with lean meat and veggies
2:30 - yogurt with berries, 10g protein powder and a tsp of flaxseed oil
4:00 - piece of fruit or raw veggies
6:00 - lean meat and veggies
7:30 - handful raw almonds


----------



## Pauls_angel

number2woohoo said:


> I thought the same thing, Kiwi - cute story but sad because it makes me instantly think his mum and dad are having fertility issues.

His mum has recently had a baby but there was a big gap between Conor and the baby so maybe they did have trouble or maybe they are trying again for number 4 (there is a big sister too) the baby is about nine months I think.


----------



## Pauls_angel

How did the scan go Amanda? I am so impatient! Lol!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Thanks angel. Next week we are working in overdrive lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hehe - back to marking more writing books and I come across an exposition that another little boy wrote. We were learning about water last term and the class were asked to write expositions on the topic "people should only spend 5 minutes in the shower". This little boy was writing an argument against the topic and wrote for one of his arguments...

You need more time so you can wash all the air conditioner out of your hair. If you don't get all the air conditioner out your hair will fall out.

Had to laugh!


----------



## Abby27

Too cute Angel!

Ive been trying to work when i ovulated because 14 dpo and no AF is just so not me. Although the pimple is coming through so thats my first sign. no spotting though. I think on my chart that it seems pretty clear....unless my 6dpo dip was ov? not sure

any who, came across this, so i havent lost total hope
https://www.babycenter.com/404_when-can-i-ignore-a-negative-pregnancy-test_10315124.bc


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :) not home yet cause waiting for Daniel to pick me up! That bus ride in made me sick hahaha will post pics when I get home of the test :winkwink: hehehe xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Lainey.. Pee on it now


----------



## Pauls_angel

Abs did you keep checking CM after you thought you ov'd? I think ff got your date right but if you did get fertile cm close to what looks like an implantation dip then I guess that could be ov? That article is encouraging though - either way you'll know in a few days - really hoping it is a bfp and not AF hun x


----------



## Newbie32

Lol you girls are so funny xxx 

What a big day we've had on here! I'm afraid not going to be me in the trifecta, Poas when I got home and not even a skerrik of a second line...knew I want feeling duffered xxx

Can't wait to see Lainey's and to hear about number2 scan! Hurry up girls!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Scan went well (sorry for delay - my mum rang). Baby measured at 6+5 and had heartbeat of 122, that gives me a due date of 25 May. FF had said due 24 May so close enough. :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh, and boo, no photos!!! Pick up scans tomorrow so maybe there'll be pictures?


----------



## Abby27

I dont get a lot of CM generally, but it did stop after the date FF said, may be the day after. 

just got to wait this one out! so much waiting!

hope the pimple goes away before my MIL wedding on saturday! Although may be i will get a nice BFP on Saturday as Shell predicted. that will help get through the day!


----------



## Abby27

Amanda that great news!


----------



## Newbie32

Yay Amanda!!!!! Great news Hun xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I think maybe Lainey has poas already in a public loo and has a bfp??? Just keeping us in suspense Lainey-Lou? 

Amanda great news that the scan went well! Looking forward to possible pics tomorrow! What fruit is it the size of? A raspberry?


----------



## number2woohoo

A pea? Lol.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I hope you're right Abs! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

A pea isn't a fruit! Let's go with a cranberry :) I'm weird I know :)


----------



## number2woohoo

So things to worry about: 
1. Fluid behind the gestational sac - she measured it and asked if I'd had bleeding and said maybe it hasn't fused properly to the wall of the uterus or something 
2. A massive cyst on one of my ovaries about 50 times bigger than the baby - wonder what that means.


----------



## cossime

Congrats number2!!! Hope you have rid yourself of any doubt of your sip in temp yesterday:)

Kiwi I know I don't know how I'm doing it either!!! Just came back rom Coles and they had frer's on sale!!! Sign or coincidence??? I didn't buy any though so that puts me at 3 & 0 to the hpt's!!! I'm having a tiny bit of cm but more dry than anything so I don't know...been thinking more about the dark brown cm I had at 6DPO especially after smithys bfp's!!! I just disregarded it as I thought it was too early?? Anyway, trying my best not to read too much into anything on myself so I'll just wait and see what the next few days bring :)

Can't wait fro Rosie to wake up and test!!


----------



## cossime

Melainey are you home yet?????????


----------



## Melainey

I'm not saying anything angel ;) hehe 

Great news about the scan Amanda xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel- no news on OH yet, DR called though, results are back, but not urgent so appoint is on sunday morning. 

amanda- dont worry too much about those two things, easier said than done i know. But the cyst, being 50 time bigger than the baby isnt massive as the baby is soooo small. And I know I was terrified about mine, but chances are it will shrink and not cause any problems. My technician at our u/s yesterday said heaps of women get pregnancy cysts, they provide the hormones we need to sustain the pregnancy and once the placenta can take over the cyst all but disappears. So they are actually helpful not harmful- thats how he explained it. A late may baby- perfect time of year!! so happy for you!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Was the doctor concerned Amanda? Hopefully they will do another scan soon to put your mind at ease about those possible concerns.


----------



## Pammy31

fxed amanda... congrats smithy and rosie... keep those pics coming


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey!!! I know I've been reading everyone about your surprise all week but not saying anything about the FRER is just plain cheeky! But I am guessing if you did poas in a public loo that it was a bfp as you are way to happy (judged by your 'haha') for it to be a bfn!!! Getting very excited right now!!! Hurry up and get home to post a pic!


----------



## number2woohoo

No she said not to worry. ha, as if. :)

Thanks 2mums that eases my mind x


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey you need to spill your guts pronto!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm sure the doc is right Amanda!

Hi pammy! :hi:


----------



## Abby27

Lainey im getting in trouble for keeping my computer on...SPILL IT


----------



## Lisasmith

If it was negative you would have told us Lainey!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

My thought exactly smithy! Unless she hadn't peed on it yet and she's just teasing us! Either way I can't wait much longer - gotta know now!!


----------



## Pammy31

number2woohoo said:


> Scan went well (sorry for delay - my mum rang). Baby measured at 6+5 and had heartbeat of 122, that gives me a due date of 25 May. FF had said due 24 May so close enough. :)

25th may is my sisters bday... a gemini... gl


----------



## number2woohoo

Absolutely.


----------



## cossime

The wait is killing me!!! I keep refreshing the page looking for a new post!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ditto cossi!!!


----------



## Pammy31

:hi: angel


----------



## Pauls_angel

Have you been well pammy?


----------



## cossime

Angel we will have MAJOR updates for the front page by the end of the week!!!


----------



## Pammy31

yeah getting there.... you doing better


----------



## Newbie32

Come oooooooooooooon Lainey!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Still exhausted but have now lost 1.8 kg since going organic on Sunday so happy about that - energy levels should pick up about a week after starting the diet so am hoping next week will be better - esp as school hols finish this week


----------



## Pauls_angel

cossime said:


> Angel we will have MAJOR updates for the front page by the end of the week!!!

Definitely cossi! X


----------



## Melainey

Ok ladies...it was....


----------



## Pauls_angel

Now Lainey!!! Hehe


----------



## Melainey

Positive :happydance: sooooooo happy but very nervous at the same time... Xx


----------



## Abby27

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

that is AWESOME NEWS!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Wooohoo knew it would be Lainey!!! So happy for you! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hopefully it is Twinnies!


----------



## Lisasmith

Trifecta today!!!'yes Lainey, Omg im crying


----------



## Pauls_angel

Now we just need to know who lainey's pair will be! Cossi? Abby? Nana? Kiwi? So many options!


----------



## cossime

OMG have goose bumps!!!! Yayyyyyyy Lainey!!!!! Congratulations chika!!!! Post a picture plus one of your present from angel!!!!


----------



## ginny83

Lainey!!! wahoooooo!!!! I knew I could see lines :) 

What a lucky day!! 3 BFPS :happydance:

I'm so happy!!


----------



## ginny83

Yeah I wanna see the present and the BFP :)


----------



## Melainey

Thank you sooooooo much ladies!I can't believe it! I'm so scared tho that I will have another MC! But I am staying positive xx :happydance: I can't believe what a day for bfps out gas been!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pic pic pic pic pic pic pic pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

I'm not home yet but will get one in the next hour hehehe x


----------



## Lisasmith

Squealing!!! Omg <3 we be due the same day Lainey xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry Lainey I am so impatient! I'll do my best to wait patiently now!

Is Daniel over the moon?


----------



## Abby27

Im betting there is some twinnie action amongst all these BFP!

Im so stoked for you all!

Cant wait till Rosie wakes up and tests!


Well ladies all this excitement has be TIRED! so im off to bed soon. 

i did have some good news on the work front today, my hard work and crazy methods i did save some 1500 hours of work! So i got a thank you today! Didnt make up for the crap over the last week but i felt it was something. so hopefully my tummy can settle now!


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie or Lainey can have the twins!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm glad all your hard work was recognized Abs!


----------



## Newbie32

OMG LAINEY!!!

WAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOO!!!!

You little rippa! An actual BFP trifecta day! Just fab!!!!

Cant wait to see your line, i am living vicariously through you bfpers!!!

XXXXX


----------



## Melainey

I'm glad about the work front Abby :hugs: 

told Daniel and he didn't say much cause he's afraid we will have another MC but that's understandable :) I just can't believe it :) if this one sticks somebody can have my soy tablets :happydance: xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

It'll stick Lainey! I just know it! X


----------



## Melainey

I think your letter really did bring heaps of positivity and baby dust angel cakes xx


----------



## Newbie32

Abs that's great news Hun xxxx well done!!


----------



## Newbie32

Lainey, what was the pressie already????


----------



## Melainey

I need to take a photo and I'm still not home...you Gus will love it :) hehehe


----------



## Newbie32

Huuuuuuurrrryyyyy up!!! Lol x


----------



## Pauls_angel

When are you going to poas Sasha?


----------



## cossime

3 :bfp: 's today!!!!! In so happy I could cry girls xxxxx tears of complete joy though!!!! Can't wait for Rosie to test:) that's the trifecta girls, smithy, Rosie and Lainey-loves it!!! 

Lainey, you always said you were positive about the soy!!! Now you are proof for it!! Twinny action is definitely you!!!!

Abby so glad you got recognized at work sweets. It's about time they realized!!!! Good night Hun xxx

Newbie I still think ur duffers!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:flasher: :dance::dance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance:
so incredibly thrilled for you!!! Yours and your new nephews will be so close in age, be awesome at family get togethers!!! Congrats to you and D!!!!!!!!!!! :dance::dance:


----------



## Newbie32

Probably missed in all the excitement tonight but I posted earlier, poas when I got home and not even a trace of a second line, knew I didn't feel duffers this month xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

You are only 10dpo Sasha - don't rule yourself out til the crimson lady marches on in! (or out as it may be)


----------



## Lisasmith

Hugs, nana xx that's great news Abby! Amanda, try not to stress love <3


----------



## ginny83

Abby - great news on the work front :) It's always nice when hard work pays off!

Newbie - you're not out til AF shows up x

Lainey - totally normal to feel nervous, but stay positive as there's no reason for it not to work this time :) 

Hope everyone else is well tonight :)


----------



## Melainey

Thank you sooooooo much ladies you just don't know how much I love you all haha this thread has been a life saver :hugs:

Nana I was starkers at 10 dpo too :) don't give up hope :hugs: xx

Smithy how funny is that we will be due the same day hehehe x


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm over the moon that we will share a due date! I had a very very bfn at 10dpo too


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Wow that's fantastic news melainey !!!! Woohoo so excited for u. U must be buzzing. 

I somehow don't think I am paired this mOnth. Have u seen my none ovulation this month temps :(


----------



## Newbie32

That's so great gals, and so exciting!

I'm not sure ill test agin, I feel the same this cycle as I have for all the other bfns!!!!

Xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh, Lainey!!! That is so awesome. Sending lots of love to you and your little baby!!! xo


----------



## Newbie32

Man squeegs is gonna die when she gets on and sees all of the news!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey you must be home by now! Pics please!

Ok sash and kiwi but I still have a great feeling about this month for both of you - kiwi I know your chart is seriously flat ATM but the month is not over yet!


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: kiwi and nana I know this must be a bit hard for you xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I just want everyone to be duffered! Bfps all round!


----------



## Newbie32

Nah smithy, it's great!!! Sure we all have the 'hope I'm next' thoughts but gotta have some faith in the 'it WILL happen for all of us' thought!

I think if bd had been better this month would be harder for me, cos I knew we didn't get much of a shot so haven't expected a bfp this month, thus I'm loving living vicariously through this trifecta!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps stay tuned for unwined temps tomorrow and I'm predicting a serious drop!


----------



## Melainey

Kiwi a all had such random charts this month.. Stay positive honey xx


----------



## Lisasmith

You're so lovely, Sasha.


----------



## Lisasmith

We only bd 3 times this cycle :/


----------



## Newbie32

Nah, you girls are lovely!! It's so easy to be so happy for such lovely women :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie, wake up and pee! Lainey... PICS!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey and smithy you are both due a week before my bday!


----------



## Newbie32

Surely you're home now loopeylainey!!!

And squeegs I can see you!!! Massive day here in trifectatown!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Nah, you girls are lovely!! It's so easy to be so happy for such lovely women :)

Ditto to that Sasha! Love all you gals and am absolutely stoked for all of you! X


----------



## Melainey

Here you go ladies :) My camera is poopy and this was like 5th Urine of the day .. but here you go :happydance: Will take another one in the morning.. :happydance: 

Oh and the beautiful gift from the beautiful Angel :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1403 (800x600).jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 13









DSCF1409 (800x600).jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Lisasmith

Omg awwwwww!!' And yay bfp!! <3 <3


----------



## ginny83

ohhhhh beautiful BFP and what a lovely present! You really are an angel, Angel :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Laineyloop- that is a gorgeous line!!!! Congrats hunnie!!!!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey no mistaking that second line!!! Yay! I knew you'd be duffered by the time you got my gift!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning miss Rosie! Did you poas?!


----------



## Melainey

Oh and a couple more for good measure :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1410 (800x600).jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10









DSCF1406 (800x600).jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Rosie_PA

Here this morning pic, all I have is ICs.....still very light. I am going to stop on my way to work and get FRER. What do you think?? Do you see the lines??

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/cb04fae50b442deee004131a635060bf.jpg


----------



## Melainey

Thank you ladies :hugs: <3 it is still so unbelievable :happydance: 

ROSIE POAS ALREADY WOMAN xx


----------



## Newbie32

Omg!!! Lovely line loopeylainey and love love love that pressie!!!!! 

I wonder what I ever did without you gorgeous women in my life!!! So much love and laughter on this thread xxxx


----------



## Melainey

I CAN SEE LINES :happydance: :happydance: xx<3


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie is duffered!!!!!!! Woooooooooooooohooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

gorgeous lines Rosie!!!! 

Awwww melainey, gorgeous line for you too. and Loving the gift, Angel you are awesome!!!! Cant wait for the pic next year with bub in it, although hopefully she'll need two!!! Twins!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I love how close all are - don't know about you lot but I be we dreamed that I'd make lifelong friends when I first stumbled across bnb when googling stuff about ttc - love you all so much x


----------



## Newbie32

Here here 2mums, a line like that at 11dpo, twinnies for loopeylainey for sure!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay Rosie!!! Sending loads of :hugs: :hug: via :plane: to you gorgeous girl!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Yay!!!!! Thank goodness i haven't lost my mind....kept thinking I would wake up and it would be some cruel dream :( 

When should I ask for betas? Is now too early??? Lol


----------



## Newbie32

Same angel, just never imagined could find such a top group of girls ;) 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Rosie I wouldn't be surprised if you're having multiples with the obvious lines you had on your tests at 8 and 9 dpo too!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Thanks Angel. I am so happy you started this thread....as I lay here and cry!!!! Lol


----------



## Newbie32

You gorgeous girl Rosiecheeks :) what a fantastic day for bfps!!!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Have you told your DH yet Rosie? What a lovely homecoming present for him!


----------



## Newbie32

Turn your chart green already Rosiecheeks!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

I haven't, he is in Chicago until tonight. Smithy made me nervous when she said she won't tell OH until it's beta confirmed....but if I get a let down that big at this point I guess I will really need his support anyway!!!


----------



## Newbie32

No way I could keep that kinda info a secret.....I'd blurt instantaneously!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Those tests were unmistakably positive Rosie - I think he'd be stoked even though they're not beta confirmed yet - and on that front I'd book them in for maybe next week when AF is officially late. 

Just sent Lucy a text as she is away and doesn't have Internet access - she is stoked for all 3 of you recently duffered chickies xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ok, I need to stop crying, get out of bed and get ready for work, esp since I have to leave early to stop at the store!!! Hehe

I will post a FRER in about 1-2 hrs! I'm so excited and nervous and happy and scared! I truly don't know what I would do without all of you!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Have a super great bfp day sweet Rosieduffercheeks xxxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm sure work will fly by - you'll be buzzing all day! Before you know it you'll be home in your dh's arms telling him the good news with free proof! X


----------



## Lisasmith

No, tell him! It's my oh who wants to not know until I get a beta! Go tell him :)

Congratulations beautiful girl.

What a wonderful day


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Those tests were unmistakably positive Rosie - I think he'd be stoked even though they're not beta confirmed yet - and on that front I'd book them in for maybe next week when AF is officially late.
> 
> Just sent Lucy a text as she is away and doesn't have Internet access - she is stoked for all 3 of you recently duffered chickies xx

My goodness angel you are such a good woman!!!

Girls you wouldn't know but angel texted me earlier today to let me know about the bfp action when I was out on the road so I wouldn't miss out as well....what a fantastic lady you are angel in so many ways xxxxx

I am sure I speak for everyone here when I say we all love you to bits and cannot wait until your thyroid pulls its socks up and you get your gorgeous bfp hopefully sooner rather than later xxxxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

It is a wonderful day!! I will tell him tonight! :) Thanks ladies, I love you all!!!! Xo


----------



## cossime

Rosie and lainey: AMAZING lines!!!! Unmistakeably duffed!!!!!!! 

Angel, what a gorgeous present:) and for lainey to receive it on the day she got her bfp is truly some kind of blessing:) 

I know I haven't known u girls as long as u all ave known each other, but you guys know more about my downstairs than my DH!!! Thank you for taking me in:flower:

I have to mention something also but not sure if it means anything....


----------



## Pauls_angel

I just didn't want anyone to miss out on knowing - we are like family! I'd text Shelly if I had her number too!


----------



## Newbie32

Ok, corrected my spazoid typos now :)


----------



## Newbie32

Oooh cossie...what is it? You are number4 Hun!!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i love you all just the same, and I agree with you :jo: re Angel, but I have to / will fully admit to thinking that when Angel gets her BFP it will be the best one yet! I am in near tears just thinking about it. Good thing OH doesnt react when I cry these days, even if it is during Selling Houses Australia, :rofl: And you are correct again :jo: and I think we all have said it at some point or another, but Angel is a true Angel, and for sure shown those colours again today. We love you angel face!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Cossi you are very much a part of our little family!

Mention anything - remember no such thing as TMI here!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie, im sure DH will be so thrilled!!! What a great way to welcome him home! :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Bang on 2mums, angelcakes is our angel xxxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks lovelies - feeling very loved - I couldn't go through this thyroid thing and stay positive without you all either! X


----------



## cossime

No nana I'm not number 4!!!! I promised myself I wouldn't test until Wednesday.....BUT I have been so good at not fabricating my symptoms this cycle but this one I can't ignore cos I've never had it (apart from what may be a IB at 6DPO this cycle).....

TMI warning...left boogie was quite itchy today (round the nip to be specific). Didn't really take much notice of it until just now (bout 30 minutes ago)...I squeezed it (I have no idea what possessed me to do it!!!!!!) and clear liquid came out-wtf???? Tell me that's not a cyst or some other crazy thing I don't know about? Squeezed the right one and nothing....I'm a little scared to even mention the "c" word...


----------



## Newbie32

All this excitement is exhausting!!! Bedtime for me my darlings....

Cossie I am looking forward to hearing this info!!!

Good night and sweet dreams beautiful girls x

Abs I hope you get a second line tomorrow!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Omg! Pee on something


----------



## Pauls_angel

Could totally be a duffered sign cossi! Lucy had colostrum just before she got her bfp too! Sorry I know I keep sounding too positive when you're trying not to get your hopes up but I totally think you'll be number 4!


----------



## Newbie32

cossime said:


> No nana I'm not number 4!!!! I promised myself I wouldn't test until Wednesday.....BUT I have been so good at not fabricating my symptoms this cycle but this one I can't ignore cos I've never had it (apart from what may be a IB at 6DPO this cycle).....
> 
> TMI warning...left boogie was quite itchy today (round the nip to be specific). Didn't really take much notice of it until just now (bout 30 minutes ago)...I squeezed it (I have no idea what possessed me to do it!!!!!!) and clear liquid came out-wtf???? Tell me that's not a cyst or some other crazy thing I don't know about? Squeezed the right one and nothing....I'm a little scared to even mention the "c" word...

Even if you don't test till later ill still count you as number4 cossie!!! Never tmi! I've had that clear discharge from nipples before...no idea what it means to be honest but hopefully it's nothing bad or I'm in trouble! 

Wish I could speed up the clock for you Hun xxx

Night night xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Heading to bed now too my lovelies - chat more tomorrow xx


----------



## Melainey

I agree 100% about our dear angelface .. You are such a wonderful person and I think we would be lost without you :hugs: And yea I agree 2mums, Angels bfp will be the best :hugs: xxx

I am officially late for AF on sunday so I think I will go to doc next monday maybe :) (if nothing happens in the meantime ) I will continue to test until I go to docs too :rofl: 

Shelly where are you.. ?? WE MISS YOU!!! And I reckon mayeb shelly is going to be a pair this month too :hugs: hehehe xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Angel, you're a total sweetheart <3 going to bed so I can test again in the morning lol


----------



## Rosie_PA

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/00c44502c0091927c254564ed26d557d.jpg

FRER!!


----------



## Melainey

Oh Rosie cheeks! I think you are having multiples hehe! Sooooooo excited Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Laineypoo I think you are Mrs. Soy!!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hehehe oh the excitement! Praying for healthy and happy 9 months for everyone :happydance:


----------



## Melainey

Put your positive test on FF woman :happydance: have you told DH? X


----------



## Rosie_PA

I haven't, won't see him until tonight after work. Did you tell Daniel? How did you tell him????


----------



## Melainey

Put your positive test on FF woman :happydance: have you told DH? X


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie, that test is DARK!!! Oh my word :) I'm so happy for you


----------



## cossime

Fan freakin tactic Rosie!!!! What a positive!!!! Keep smiling girls xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm sooooo happy someone is up and on here!!! I've been bursting at the seams!! Lol. I called my ob/Gyn this am and they sent me for blood work (results tomorrow) and then it's to be repeated in 48 hrs just to be sure.... I'm so nervous!! Lisa, Lainey, do you have any symptoms?? I have none and it's making me a wreck!


----------



## Lisasmith

Don't stress about symptoms love, I had none! This morning I'm feeling a bit :sick: but it's totally normal to breeze through with nothing at all :)


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :)

I'm freaking out cause my temp is on the decline :(


----------



## cossime

Don't freak out lainey, try not to stress and just enjoy your bfp:) I know it's hard not too but I'm sure it will be up tomorrow morning:) maybe book in with docs to get your bloodwork done? xxx


----------



## Melainey

Ladies bad luck! Took a test this morning and it is well too faint I'm gutted! Can barely see or! Wish I never tested now! Just kill me!


----------



## Lisasmith

Don't stress Lainey pop xxxx book your blood test soon <3


----------



## Rosie_PA

Laineypoo I am praying for you! Was your pee more diluted this am? And if you slept bad temp will be off! Fx'd Hun! Xoxo


----------



## Rosie_PA

Also if you remember 2mums had a scare when her test got faint, and it turned out fine!!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Lainey :hugs: please don't lose all hope. Love, love, love you


----------



## Lisasmith

Do you need me to call you or something? Because I will


----------



## Melainey

Sorry darlings I'm just sooooooo sad now! This is what I think has been happening!I think I've been getting pregnant but not been able to keep it? Who knows! I'm devastated now! Sorry for the downer ladies Xx


----------



## Melainey

Thanks smithy but I can't cause everyone is sleeping haha it's only 5 am :-( <3


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lainey....don't drink anything....try to go back to bed and retest in a few hours


----------



## Lisasmith

Well, if you need me to later just say there word :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

I've only got one frer left I think I will have to usean ic?


----------



## Melainey

Thank you smithy :hugs: 

I'm of to cuddle Daniel and pray not too miscarry :-( Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm praying too Lainey!! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Lisasmith

You do that :) you may be one of those women who have crappy fmu


----------



## Newbie32

Hang in their laineypop.....fx'd that you have nothing to worry about hun, you're up very early this morning as well which might explain the slightly lower temps. Try not to stress and know we are all here praying for you hun xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh and Rosiecheeks - what a line!!!!! Twinnies, or maybe even triplets??? XXXX


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies.. The line dried pottery much as dark as the other? I just broke down with Daniel!I can't go through this again :-( xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Hang in there lainey hun xxxx


----------



## Abby27

Lainey, try not to think the worst, have a better sleep, and test a little later with more concentrated wee! try and go and get the bloods done soon, just for your peace of mind.

Cossie: what a sign! i cant wait for you to test

ROSIE!!!! i am so glad your POS chart turned out so awesome!!! so happy for you hun!
this site is really just the best thing in the world! what a lovely support group! so glad i found you all!

Nana: good luck in your interview today! remember ROOT CAUSE ANALYSIS! if you want to use my other "7 steps to implementing successful change" chart let me know.

still BFN for me...WTF?
although today i started my usual PMS clumsy, dropping everything, things falling off shelves because i walk past them, so im sure AF is around the cnr. 
I managed to keep my dinner in last night, so i think my recent sickie feeling is totally work related. which is a little F**ked up. Work shouldnt make you that stressed and sick. which has given me some things to think about

have an awesome day ladies xoxoxo


----------



## Melainey

Thanks girlies.. What would I do without ya :hugs: can't sleep now haha too wound up! In work today too which it's a bummer haha! <3 to you all.. 

God luck in the interview..you will be great nana I just know it :jo: <3 

Abby you're not out yet doll Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

If it makes you feel better Lainey, my fmu test this morning took way longer to turn positive than my afternoon one did yesterday!


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck today, nana. Not that you'll need it xx


----------



## Melainey

Thank you smithy <3 I'm just praying now! Just wondering why my temp is so low tho! praying that it rises tomorrow! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Girls.....trying to decide how i should haul my ass to the city this arvo...i hate public transport. Pathetic i know but i have just gotten so used to driving everywhere over the last 10 years or so that i struggle with trains and buses!!!!

Waiting for my boss to come in and query why the non mufti clothes....my planned response is 'Well you're a clever guy, you figure it out.'

Asssssshoooooooollllllleeeeee!!!! (picture the little kid from Meet the Fockers...hehehehe)

Lainey get yourself to the docs for some blood work and then you will get some peace of mind - we cant have you sending yourself crazy.

And abs - you are very correct- if your job is making you so unwell it might be time for a change hun. You have nothing without your health...i hope that you are feeling better very soon and that you are baking a late bfp!!! XX


----------



## Abby27

How did you sleep? remember that can really mess with your temps!


----------



## Melainey

Why do you have to take public transport? I need to get me a licence Bahasa so stick of spending hour long bus journeys that would normally take 30 minutes in a car haha x


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby work should not make you feel so awful :( 

:rofl: at the kid from the fockers

Lainey, I think work is the best place fog you today!


----------



## Melainey

I actually think I slept pretty good .. oh well only time will tell I suppose :) (my original sentence that my phone typed was "I actually think I slept pottery God"hahaha ) x


----------



## Newbie32

Abby27 said:


> How did you sleep? remember that can really mess with your temps!

Do you mean me abs or loops? I slept fine, knew yesterdays crazy highs was from a few vino's the night before!!!! This is normally where my temp starts to plummet in preparation for the witches arrival!

xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Melainey said:


> I actually think I slept pretty good .. oh well only time will tell I suppose :) (my original sentence that my phone typed was "I actually think I slept pottery God"hahaha ) x

I am positive you will be ok hun xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I don't want you to get af, nana :(


----------



## Newbie32

lol smithy, me either! But unfortunately im about 100% sure she has commenced her descent..... xxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Stupid bitch.


----------



## number2woohoo

Rosie - YAY! So very happy for you, honey xo

Newbie - good luck today. Though I'm disappointed you're not using the court excuse as to the smart outfit. 

Lainey - don't panic - the smartest thing you could do is get a blood test done today to check your HCG level, then again on Monday. When I got my first one, the HCG was only 27 and my doctor thought I was going to lose it. But the next one 2 or 3 days later was 127, and it's going well now and today I'm officially 7 weeks. I have every faith that will happen for you too. 

Agree with all the sentiments on previous pages re Angel. :)


----------



## Abby27

A friend of mine at work said to me yesterday "the way people treat you at work says more about them than you"
i like that. 

Sorry Nana, i was asking Loop, but you know it is crazy chart month, my temp was on the way down, and then this morning it popped up again! CRAZY.


----------



## Newbie32

Xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

All good abs, i thought so ;) 

lol number2!!!! tempting, even if just to see a look of horror on the assholes face!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey hun sending all that positivity back over to you! I just know the is it for you. You have done everything right this time round and there is no reason this bean shouldn't stick! Call your dr this am and see if you can get bloods done while you're out and about for work today. Will be praying hard for you and those Twinnies sweety! Xx

Yay for job interview Sasha! Can't wait to hear how it goes! Keep us posted on your bosses reaction today to your outfit too!

Abs yay for temp rise!

Rosie - that line is so dark!!! Esp for 9dpo!!!


----------



## Melainey

Thank you all sooooooo much ladies! Seriously don't know what I would do without you Xx I think I will wait till Monday when af is actually missed! is it just me or are DHs insensitive? Haha I think gee is just trying to make me feel better but hey nicer ways than that haha! I've been asking Dr google hahaha and he says that you should stop taking bbt after confirmed hpt? What ya reckon?


----------



## Newbie32

I understand why dr google says that lainey, as in so you dont have a panic attack every time there is a slight dip in your temps - but im not sure how i would go with that!!!!! We all know how much i love my temping...


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm going to stop temping next week so I don't make myself bonkers


----------



## Melainey

Haha nana I couldn't imagine you not temping hahaha! Yeah I'm not very hopeful! Oh well! At least I knots the problem isn't with me getting pregnant it's with me keeping the babies! Now I gotta figure out what to do next!

Nearly the weekend you lovely ladies  Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi, tried to catch up last night, reception wouldn't allow me tho! I had to sleep on the wait for melaineys bfp!!!

Rosie & Lainey, congrats, so do happy for you both! I'm all teary!!! Will catch up
On everything else but I'm only back at page 860! 

So excited girls!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

I didn't temp today and I think it might be best for me not to. Was thinking about stopping. Don't know if I will keep going to end of first trimester or not. I was pretty worried when I had one odd dip the other day. Needlessly!


----------



## Rosie_PA

number2woohoo said:


> I didn't temp today and I think it might be best for me not to. Was thinking about stopping. Don't know if I will keep going to end of first trimester or not. I was pretty worried when I had one odd dip the other day. Needlessly!

I do think that's a good idea....not sure if I will be able to stop though!!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah if this pregnancy is viable I will stop temping..but will keep it up until then hehe


----------



## Lisasmith

I think it has the potential to cause too much stress and take the enjoyment away


----------



## cossime

Lainey sending you :hugs: BIG TIME!!!!

Nice temp cpike Abby!!

Newbie, good lyuvk dearest on the job front:) I'm sure you will be A-OK!

Squeegs, everyone was dying on here last night waiting for you to find out the good news:)

Angel, you seem to be everyone's guardian angel so I hope and pray for you that your thyroid issues disappear so you can get on the tcc asap!!!

Smithy and number 2, I would ditch the temping too when I ever get duffed again-I'm actually ditching it from day 1 of AF! (I'm over it just quietly)

Hello to all the other lovelies :hi:

Afm...started twitching down there this morning so I guess AF is making her way down south:( Temp dived this morning too so not feeling very hopeful at all but I haven't been feeling it this cycle anyway...

Have a great day girls and Melainey, I agree with the others and think you should go get your bloodsdone asap. If you find out your progesterone is low, they can precribe something for it as you need elevated P levels for the maintenance of pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## number2woohoo

you get twitching down there before AF? 
Mmm. Now that's odd. 
You're sure there's nothing crawling around in there?
;)


----------



## Lisasmith

:rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Bahaha :rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Leaked a little on that one!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## cossime

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Glad you girls are laughing and literally wetting yourself ( ;) Rosie) at my twitching! 

It's weired, idk if "twitching" is the right word but something is almost "throbbing" inconsistently though, on my left side???

FML! Could AF just show up already!!! My LP is about 14-15 days long so that takes me to Tuesday...I will test on Wednesday if the wicked witch of the South has not arrived!

Oh, haven't checked that there isn't anything 'crawling' aroung in there but I sure has hell hope not!! I do hopw somehting is burrowing and nesting though;) (just quietly!!)


----------



## number2woohoo

Look, as long as it's not crabs, it's all good.


----------



## Lisasmith

^^ what she said :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh my, please dont make me pee myself in my smart interview outfit!!!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Quick, somebody get Newbie some Depends!


----------



## Newbie32

poor old nana.....such an appropriate nickname really!!!!


----------



## Abby27

at work they once used my office space to store depends! no joke

Still no AF, and pimple fading back into my face? I do believe that i am keeping the good people at First Response in business! Stupid POAS addiction


----------



## cossime

OK just checked and definitely NO CRABS :rofl:!!! ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey girls! Home now and very glad to be! had a great week, now the clean house is trached with a weeks worth of camping stuff! 

It was so frustrating trying to check this thread last night, I had crap reception, it was taking about 5 mins to load each page. and it stopped working just as I was waiting for Lainey to test!! sooo annoying! Needless to say, I dreamt about BFPs!!

I won't comment on everything cos there is just too much to catch up on, but I have read it all! 

Lainey - that BFP is beautiful!!! and the gift!! how great! Feeling the duffness! I'm sure you have nothing to worry about! remember you're still early, and a line is a line! there is no difference in how pregnant you are with how dark the line is. I'm sure you're fine! I hope so sweetie! So sorry you're having a shitty timE!!

Angel you're such a sweetie! I absoultely agree with every one, you're such a great person, I can't wait til you're an expectant mum!!!

Rosie - loving your lines! WOW! just saw your FRER - perfectly pregnant!

Smithy, soo excited you started off such a winner of a day!! 

Nana, hope your interview is going well today! I have my days mixed up & was thinking it was yesterday, then I realised that its only friday..oops! can't wait to see how you went! and I hope you get to use your pre-prepared answer! 

Abs, hope work is calming down. I agree that nothing is worth letting your health suffer!

cossie, hope your new symptom is leading somewhere!


hahahahaha oh my god amanda, almost wet myself too! so funny!


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hey girls! Home now and very glad to be! had a great week, now the clean house is trached with a weeks worth of camping stuff!
> 
> It was so frustrating trying to check this thread last night, I had crap reception, it was taking about 5 mins to load each page. and it stopped working just as I was waiting for Lainey to test!! sooo annoying! Needless to say, I dreamt about BFPs!!
> 
> I won't comment on everything cos there is just too much to catch up on, but I have read it all!
> 
> Lainey - that BFP is beautiful!!! and the gift!! how great! Feeling the duffness! I'm sure you have nothing to worry about! remember you're still early, and a line is a line! there is no difference in how pregnant you are with how dark the line is. I'm sure you're fine! I hope so sweetie! So sorry you're having a shitty timE!!
> 
> Angel you're such a sweetie! I absoultely agree with every one, you're such a great person, I can't wait til you're an expectant mum!!!
> 
> Rosie - loving your lines! WOW! just saw your FRER - perfectly pregnant!
> 
> Smithy, soo excited you started off such a winner of a day!!
> 
> Nana, hope your interview is going well today! I have my days mixed up & was thinking it was yesterday, then I realised that its only friday..oops! can't wait to see how you went! and I hope you get to use your pre-prepared answer!
> 
> Abs, hope work is calming down. I agree that nothing is worth letting your health suffer!
> 
> cossie, hope your new symptom is leading somewhere!
> 
> 
> hahahahaha oh my god amanda, almost wet myself too! so funny!

So glad you're home!!!! And I know, I'm bloody fantastic starting that chain ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

All these BFPs make me wanna POAS so badly!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> All these BFPs make me wanna POAS so badly!

I think you should : )


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm just not feeling it! i want to, but I don't for another couple of days. 

I have a question for anyone who gets sore bbs before AF. Do you get them from Ov-AF? or is it just a couple of days? Over the past couple of months, I have started getting sore bbs at different times, but only for a couple of days. This time, I have has sore bbs since Ov. Just wondering if anyone else gets that? when I say sore, they aren't unbearable, just sore to touch...

oh and Nana, I didnt actually say good luck! sorry chicky!!


----------



## Newbie32

welcome back squeegs!

Interview is at 3.30....if i dont melt on the drive in....will have to get the ac cranking so i dont turn up looking like a complete fright!


----------



## Lisasmith

:sick:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oohhhh how exciting! Yeah, defo on the A/C!!! it's a killer today! glad we decided to pack up early instead of spend the day at the beach! I'm so excited for you! Has your boss mentioned anything about your formal attire? hehe

I got a little bit sun burnt. :( poor me! I haven't been burnt in years! now I'm going to peel :( lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay shell you're home! Missed you gorgeous girl! How was camping? Did DSS love it? X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sash praying all goes well hun - we are just arriving at a friends place for arvo tea and dinner so may not be able to jump on much - just wanted to wish you all the best for the interview! X


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Melainey: try and stay positive Hun. And get a blood test ASAP! It will put Ur mInd at ease. Congrats again

Newbie: how did the interview go. Fingers crossed

Cossime: glad u don't have crabs :) 

Mum2q: welcome back. U have been missed 

Angel: how are u? I have put Ur organic diet up on the fridge. Me and DH are going green next week :) 

Well girls I need to be a little honest here. DH and I have come to the conclusion that I have pre-natal depression. While I am truly delighted for u girls with Ur Bfp and I mean that from the bottom of my heart when I say that but I am so jealous it is eating me up. I was in a state last nite. Even the bold bratty kids that come into work hurts my chest. I am not sleeping, I can't even bare to be in the same room as my SIL who has kids and I have to go spend a weekend with them this weekend. So in a little over a week when I go have my laparoscopy the fert clinic has counselling services so I am going to see one of them. U girls have been amazing and I would like to think in a very modern tech way can call u friends. And u have helped me so much I just don't know what else I can do. 

But please believe me when I say I am so excited for u all and looking forward to being a computer aunty! :flower:


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck Sasha!!!


----------



## Abby27

Ah Kiwi, i think we all understand exactly how you feel, and it can be so utterly gut wrenching. the yearning can actually hurt, physically! i completely get it, i think we all do! BIG VIRTUAL HUG!
I think the councelling service sounds like a great idea. I did an online quiz recently testing my level of depression about TTC and it said i was badly depressed and that this could be stopping me...thanks, and NOT HELPFUL! 
Its really important that you look after your mental state, i say this as someone who doesnt do a good job of that herself. 
Please let me know if i can help at all, if you want to whinge, or rant to me via here or PM, im happy to help. I really get it, and you know you have all my support, and i know all the other ladies to. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## number2woohoo

kiwipauagirl said:


> Melainey: try and stay positive Hun. And get a blood test ASAP! It will put Ur mInd at ease. Congrats again
> 
> Newbie: how did the interview go. Fingers crossed
> 
> Cossime: glad u don't have crabs :)
> 
> Mum2q: welcome back. U have been missed
> 
> Angel: how are u? I have put Ur organic diet up on the fridge. Me and DH are going green next week :)
> 
> Well girls I need to be a little honest here. DH and I have come to the conclusion that I have pre-natal depression. While I am truly delighted for u girls with Ur Bfp and I mean that from the bottom of my heart when I say that but I am so jealous it is eating me up. I was in a state last nite. Even the bold bratty kids that come into work hurts my chest. I am not sleeping, I can't even bare to be in the same room as my SIL who has kids and I have to go spend a weekend with them this weekend. So in a little over a week when I go have my laparoscopy the fert clinic has counselling services so I am going to see one of them. U girls have been amazing and I would like to think in a very modern tech way can call u friends. And u have helped me so much I just don't know what else I can do.
> 
> But please believe me when I say I am so excited for u all and looking forward to being a computer aunty! :flower:

Oh sweetie - I do know exactly what you mean, it feels awful to be jealous of people you are also happy for, but I have felt the same thing. Sending lots and lots of love (and baby dust) your way. Here for you if you need to rant or talk xo


----------



## Lisasmith

kiwipauagirl said:


> Melainey: try and stay positive Hun. And get a blood test ASAP! It will put Ur mInd at ease. Congrats again
> 
> Newbie: how did the interview go. Fingers crossed
> 
> Cossime: glad u don't have crabs :)
> 
> Mum2q: welcome back. U have been missed
> 
> Angel: how are u? I have put Ur organic diet up on the fridge. Me and DH are going green next week :)
> 
> Well girls I need to be a little honest here. DH and I have come to the conclusion that I have pre-natal depression. While I am truly delighted for u girls with Ur Bfp and I mean that from the bottom of my heart when I say that but I am so jealous it is eating me up. I was in a state last nite. Even the bold bratty kids that come into work hurts my chest. I am not sleeping, I can't even bare to be in the same room as my SIL who has kids and I have to go spend a weekend with them this weekend. So in a little over a week when I go have my laparoscopy the fert clinic has counselling services so I am going to see one of them. U girls have been amazing and I would like to think in a very modern tech way can call u friends. And u have helped me so much I just don't know what else I can do.
> 
> But please believe me when I say I am so excited for u all and looking forward to being a computer aunty! :flower:

Oh, honey. I'm so glad that you have said something. I honestly can't imagine how you must be feeling lately. I'm so proud that you are going to see the counselor at the clinic. We are all here for you and will be the best computer aunty ever. 

Huge, huge loves and :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :) 

Finished work now woo hoo hehe 

Feeling a little more positive I suppose that's all I can do  and in reality the test was just as dark as the one yesterday and the second one I took which was an ic was darker than the ic yesterday (not by much tho haha)

Shelly sooooooo glad to have you back and I can't wait for you to test :hugs: my boobs change from month to month but normally get them from o till af but I think the intensity changes if that makes sense? My boobs are barely sore nowtho and they were very bad last week? Weird haha xxx

Kiwi I an sooooooo sort you feel that way but understand completely how you feel..I felt the same way when I found out my sil was having the twins..genuinely happy but gutted for myself Xx the counselling is a great idea and know that we are all her for you always.. Xx

Nana go get that job hehe Xx 

Can't remember much now haha love you all tho xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel, DSS loved it! he wasn't so keen on the not going home part, but once in bed, he was happy. he didn't want to come home! We will take him again soon I think. We will prob stay longer next time, but when you get a 3 yr old at the end of a week...lets just say you're a bit over it. Would rather have him for the whole week so I don't bust myself with late nights & drinking games through the week! LOL

Kiwi, Sweetie, I know it's hard, and I'm so glad that you can talk to your husband about it. It's also easy on here to have support, but hard, cos I know that you have been trying a lot longer than us too. It's all well & good for me to say it will happen when its time, but really...none of us want to hear that! I think it's great that you will see the counsellor. I'm very proud of you for seeing the signs & being brave enough to talk about it! I don't know how you feel about it, but I am all for anti-depressants - I myself have never suffered with depression, but I have seen many around me. My DH was in a very bad place with all the shit with DSS & I know that when he went on medication, he got his life back! 

I'm not saying this is the way to go, but I just think you should find a doctor who is happy to explore all the options & answers with you! maybe you could work on getting yourself in a good place for Christmas & settle into TTC for the new year or something? (I know that sounds crazy, if someone told me to stop TTC I would think they had lost it...but just throwing ideas around)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Finished work now woo hoo hehe
> 
> Feeling a little more positive I suppose that's all I can do  and in reality the test was just as dark as the one yesterday and the second one I took which was an ic was darker than the ic yesterday (not by much tho haha)
> 
> Shelly sooooooo glad to have you back and I can't wait for you to test :hugs: my boobs change from month to month but normally get them from o till af but I think the intensity changes if that makes sense? My boobs are barely sore nowtho and they were very bad last week? Weird haha xxx
> 
> Kiwi I an sooooooo sort you feel that way but understand completely how you feel..I felt the same way when I found out my sil was having the twins..genuinely happy but gutted for myself Xx the counselling is a great idea and know that we are all her for you always.. Xx
> 
> Nana go get that job hehe Xx
> 
> Can't remember much now haha love you all tho xxx

glad you're feeling better sweetie! :hugs: I am just thrilled for you!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Melainey

Thanks honey Xx I just checked my tests from this morning and the ic wad darker than yesterdays definitely but the free was the same? With the frer tho I missed the first part of the pee cause I forgot I was testing hahaha would that have made a difference?

Xx


----------



## Abby27

I was just googling 15dpo BFN but no AF, (cause im really very baffled) found a few threads, started reading etc....and whose name should be there? Melaniey! on her first month of charting no less! how funny!

but seriously what is going on? ive mostly accepted that this isnt the month, ive had my little cry....now i want to know what the story is! any one had an unusually long LP? My OV date must be later (so i know im not duffered, cause DH got sick and we stopped BDing)

How did the interview go Nana?


----------



## Melainey

Haha Abby too funny..I remember that..I had like 23 dpo..in the end I don't think I od that month.. It's strange isn't it.. Sooooooo annoying too honey.I really hope you get your bfp and no af x


----------



## Abby27

makes me wonder if my future self will one day goggle for answers and find advice from my past self! 

may be i didnt Ov? the chart looks like it did...if that is the case will i get a visit from AF? or just have a temp drop? so confused


----------



## Melainey

Yeah to funny hahaha 

I got my af but it wad like ages after I thought I had o'd ..I reckon get a blood test done..I found that after I stopped stressing about what was wrong af came :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

So glad you're happier and more positive Lainey pop, you had me worried this morning xx


----------



## Melainey

Haha I'm still a little worried myself but not like this morning :) just going to keep testing everyday until Mondaywill go to docs and hopefully get some good news :) are cramps normal? Mine have subsided more but are on and off and feel like af? Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls xxx

Firstly, loopeylainey I am pleased you are feeling better, hang in there girl xxx

Kiwi I understand how you are feeling, jealousy is always going to be the most natural human response to hearing others get what you are so desperate for, and I agree that the counseling sounds like a great way to help you to work through it and find some positivity in what I'm sure feels like a big dark cave with no light at the end of the tunnel when you have been trying as long as you have. I really hope and pray that this fert treatment will give you some answers, and more importantly a bfp really soon xxx we are all here for you and you can vent anytime about anything, I think I speak for everyone when I say that it isn't going to be taken personally on this thread, were all going through various stages of the same struggle xxx much love gorgeous girl xxx

Squeegs I hope you aren't being impacted by the fires at port Mac? Xxx

Interview went well I think!!!! Hard to believe its been nearly eight years since I've been on that side of the table!!!! I was relaxed tho and comfortable, and myself, so we will see if they love or hate me ( it tends to be one or the other with me, people don't usually put me in the grey areas!!!!!)

I am totally afy and crampy...I thought I lost my cervix for a while today but its back now, lol! I'm positive the witch is approaching now....when cervix was AWOL I thought for a sec maybe she would fly past, but now it's back it's in the right spot to start af!!! Lol, gosh that must sound loopey!!!!!

Hope you have all had great afternoons xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, I've noticed 'missieT' viewing this thread a bit lately....don't be shy missie, come and join our crazy, tmi, hilarious fun!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yes Lainey, cramps are normal. They can be really full on too


----------



## Lisasmith

These fires are scaring me. There is ash in the air here :(


----------



## Newbie32

Oh no not near you too smithy xxx fx they sort it out pronto xxx


----------



## Pammy31

Melainey said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Finished work now woo hoo hehe
> 
> Feeling a little more positive I suppose that's all I can do  and in reality the test was just as dark as the one yesterday and the second one I took which was an ic was darker than the ic yesterday (not by much tho haha)
> 
> Shelly sooooooo glad to have you back and I can't wait for you to test :hugs: my boobs change from month to month but normally get them from o till af but I think the intensity changes if that makes sense? My boobs are barely sore nowtho and they were very bad last week? Weird haha xxx
> 
> Kiwi I an sooooooo sort you feel that way but understand completely how you feel..I felt the same way when I found out my sil was having the twins..genuinely happy but gutted for myself Xx the counselling is a great idea and know that we are all her for you always.. Xx
> 
> Nana go get that job hehe Xx
> 
> Can't remember much now haha love you all tho xxx

congrats


----------



## Lisasmith

Got one on each side :( wyee and pretty beach :(


----------



## Melainey

Thanks smithy :) oh no what's going on?


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Pammy :)


----------



## Pammy31

is there a pic melainey...


----------



## Pammy31

girls does sperm or semen look like thick egg white cm when it has been up there all day?


----------



## Newbie32

Oh smithy, I'm not very good at nsw geography so didn't know where those beaches were! I hope it gets sorted out soon Hun xxx fires are so scary xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Heya pammy, hope you are well Hun!! Xx

I think sperm is slightly different, thinner I think, but the stretch test is apparently the key! Apparently sperm won't stretch!!!


----------



## Pammy31

I am good Sasha. I guess that means I have ewcm and cramping on both sides of ovaries.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Looney, not sure if that would affect it, I guess it may be the most concentrated part? I know that's how it is with espresso! haha

Sashi-pants, the fires aren't affecting me at all, thanks for thinking of me!! :) so glad the interview went well! I bet they would love you! I know I do! and the rest of us!!!! hehe

Smithy, hope those fires stay away from you!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

pammy, I have heard the same about sperm. I find that I have my best EWCM when I have been BD tho... so maybe the semen makes it all wet up there & the EWCM is more noticable or something? who knows.


----------



## Newbie32

Are you trying this month pammy? Sorry Hun I can't remember if you were trying or ntnp!!!

Squiggles of course I think of you, here's hoping they did love me!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

You're in Sydney aren't you nana? I'm on the central coast :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah, Pammy. Semen is thinner and doesn't really hang around that long and has no real stretch to it


----------



## Newbie32

Sure am smithy :) funny skies here today...fires freak me out and I'm not even close to them! Hope all is ok at your place gorgeous xxx


----------



## Pammy31

cool thanks ladies... ntnp... but i want a baby.


----------



## Melainey

Pammy the pictures are back a good few pages :) 

Squiggles :happydance: who knows haha sure I suppose all that matters is that there is a line :) when are you testing? I'm hanging for your result!

Glad the interview went well nana I know they will love you like we do! <3 

Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Should be all good, it's just heartbreaking and scary. 

Early to bed tonight. Feel
So very seedy and tired


----------



## Newbie32

Hope u feel better tomorrow smithy xx


----------



## Abby27

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> pammy, I have heard the same about sperm. I find that I have my best EWCM when I have been BD tho... so maybe the semen makes it all wet up there & the EWCM is more noticable or something? who knows.

Hey me too, i just figured it was the semen cause i dont tend to notice my EWCM, but after BD around the right time i do....may be it just got shaken lose
hahahaha


----------



## Pammy31

melainey what page number?


----------



## Abby27

And yes MissieT, come and say hi!


----------



## Melainey

Smithy I feel ya on that one I am sooooooo tired! I'm lying in bed at the moment and it's only 5.20 haha :hugs: 

Pammy I couldn't tell ya? I'm on my phone sooooooo can't upload it again but will when I get a chance :)


----------



## Newbie32

864 pammy :)


----------



## Abby27

Melainey said:


> Here you go ladies :) My camera is poopy and this was like 5th Urine of the day .. but here you go :happydance: Will take another one in the morning.. :happydance:
> 
> Oh and the beautiful gift from the beautiful Angel :hugs:

Here you go Pammy

864


----------



## Melainey

Thank you :jo: x


----------



## Newbie32

Anytime lalalalalalaineeeeeeeee xx


----------



## Abby27

Hey FF has put a count down on my chart, i coudnt work it out at first but it put in stats
"5" yesterday and '4" today...does that mean that in three days if no AF and temps higher FF will think im duffered?

how interesting


----------



## Newbie32

Yep abs, I think if you have no chart history it does that? On the basis that x days of high temps means duffered? Is it 18?


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I think it's 18..that's the recommended testing day I think Abby x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lainey - that'a absolutely correct! I mean it's still a positive when you see an early faint one! FF says to test on Wed. I'm thinking I will get thru the weekend and maybe test monday at 12 dpo? I read a lot that duffered people get a load of creamy CM sometimes. I had soooo much this morning, I had to go to the bathroom as i thought I needed depends....hahaha I didn't wet myself tho, I just had tonnes of creamy CM. It was EVERYWHERE!!!! lol so of course I think that's a sign, but now I don't feel the vibes this month. :(

Nana, they better love you, or they will meet your cane!!!

hhmmm when random people come & stalk the thread, I often wonder where they start...do they just read the most current stuff, or do they read from the start, do they just pick a random page??? lol there is just so much to keep up with! But I agree, the more the merrier! as long as they take note of the key ground rules....you all know how much I love TMI, but the most important one, especially with so many dufferinos now, is to stick around!!! I think women who join get more of a benefit not getting a BFP first month on this thread, cos then they have a whole month to get involved here!! haha I think pretty highly of myself...clearly think people want to talk to me more than have a baby! hahahahaha


abs, I so hope you're number 4!!!!!!! are you testing every day, or holding off?


----------



## Abby27

yep, 18, but it was ignoring my 6 dpo dip. May be i will wait till day 18 to test! remembering that POAS addiction of mine! 

I was changing the bag in my bathroom bin earlier...it was FILLED with an assortment of BFN tests, various brands, and one empty toilet roll thing! SHAME


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey dufferinos with VIP (including laineypop as you caved and purchased just in time to stop charting!! haha) out of curiosity, how many pregnancy points has FF given you? (before positive tests?)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby27 said:


> yep, 18, but it was ignoring my 6 dpo dip. May be i will wait till day 18 to test! remembering that POAS addiction of mine!
> 
> I was changing the bag in my bathroom bin earlier...it was FILLED with an assortment of BFN tests, various brands, and one empty toilet roll thing! SHAME

haha that's one very expensive bin!


----------



## Melainey

I think you're duffered babe  really hope you are shelly Xx and hahaha how funny, but I thrill you are right, why would people not want to talk to us ;) hehehe x


----------



## ginny83

Abby - I think the countdown is for when FF thinks you should test... I'm not sure of anyone that actually follows it though hehe

Smithy - hope those fires stay away x

Lainey - glad you're feeling more positive :) I had AF type cramps from when I got my BFP to about a day or two after AF was due - so totally normal. Also, I had a bit of a freak out because my FRERs didn't get darker like I thought they would - I think it really just depends on how concentrated your pee is. 

Kiwi - I think the other's have summed it up perfectly. Totally normal to feel jealous and I think you're super brave finding someone to talk to about it - your other half must be so proud of you! Vent away as much as you like, because I'm sure we've all had our jealous moments for some reason or another. Your journey might have taken a bit long than some others in our little group, but I have no doubt that you'll get your bubs too and we'll all be here cheering you along :)

Newbie - Glad the interview went well! 

Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## Abby27

I KNOW! luckily DH doesnt know how expensive they are! (its a small bin)

so i will try to refrain ...much as an alcoholic tries not to drink


----------



## Melainey

I think I had like 46 haha not to many!


----------



## ginny83

Abby27 said:


> yep, 18, but it was ignoring my 6 dpo dip. May be i will wait till day 18 to test! remembering that POAS addiction of mine!
> 
> I was changing the bag in my bathroom bin earlier...it was FILLED with an assortment of BFN tests, various brands, and one empty toilet roll thing! SHAME

At least yours are in the bin! I was cleaning my desk the other day and found a BFN IC behind the monitor that obviously I must have been saving just in case it turned BFP hours later haha

and speaking of bins... I don't want to say how many times I've gone into a bin to fish out a BFN test just to double check!! :dohh:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I suppose it can't be too generous, or everyone would think their duffed every month! I suppose we do anyway! lol I'm at 38 points.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ginny83 said:


> Abby27 said:
> 
> 
> yep, 18, but it was ignoring my 6 dpo dip. May be i will wait till day 18 to test! remembering that POAS addiction of mine!
> 
> I was changing the bag in my bathroom bin earlier...it was FILLED with an assortment of BFN tests, various brands, and one empty toilet roll thing! SHAME
> 
> At least yours are in the bin! I was cleaning my desk the other day and found a BFN IC behind the monitor that obviously I must have been saving just in case it turned BFP hours later haha
> 
> and speaking of bins... I don't want to say how many times I've gone into a bin to fish out a BFN test just to double check!! :dohh:Click to expand...

haha been there, done that! There is always something about 'do not look after 10 mins' that is simply irresistible! :dohh:


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Ginny :hugs: that's really reassuring :) and yes I'm the same..I always find old tests hahaha and I always keep them..just incase haha and fished them out too :winkwink: x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

i'm off to bed sweet ladies! love you all, so glad to be back! xxxxx

goodnight to all of our little beans! So many now!!! x x x x x x x X a little hug for each of them! plus a big one for Melainey's second one!!! :)


----------



## Melainey

Hehehe goodnight sweetness x love ya lots xxx


----------



## cossime

Hi guys! So glad you are felling better lainey!! Nice to have you back squeegs!! Abby, glad you are feeling better now re. Work-I didn't know that countdown on the chart was to test! I thought it was for when AF was due!!! Kiwi, sening BIG :hugs: to you, ditto to what everyone has said xxx newbie glad the interview went well :) when will you hear back from them? Smithy hope your queasiness has settled nd tat you get a good nights rest xxx

Afm...blahhhhhhhhhh feeling cynical and crap! Spasms in my pelvis so just waiting for AF to arrive now:( my body was very cruel giving me brown cm at 6DPO and making me hope that it was an IB :angry:!!!!! Sigh..... Temp should be lower tomorrow which will confirm the witch is in transit...still no crabs number2 ;) good night lovelies and look after yourselves xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Lobsters, they're the ones you gotta look out for. You can tell they're not crabs cos they don't walk sideways.


----------



## Newbie32

Lol number2!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Night night lovely ladies xx


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Amanda haha! 

You will all be glad to know that I an getting bloods done tomorrow morning! (have to get another bus into town :( ) I got a new doctor too that I never had before, and she WA really surprise that I got positive tests before missed period Hhaha but I will get then done in the morning and then get the results by tomorrow evening hopefully  I think I may stick with this doctor too if I am duffers :happydance: I am sooooooo nervous it's not even funny haha! But at least I still know either way :) x

Night night Sasha Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Yay looney, I will dream all night about your beautiful baby in that gorgeous little angel suit!!! Xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry lovelies! Didn't get a chance to jump on while at my friends place for dinner! Was a tad distracted by her gorgeous 9 month old daughter - boy I can't wait to start trying for my own little sweet one again soon! 

Kiwi I love how honest you are - thanks for not holding back sometimes trying to hide the jealousy means you just end up letting it eat away at you even more - I can't imagine the heartache you must feel when you have been doing everything right on the ttc front for so long yet you're still waiting! I just know though that you will be the most awesome mum and truly believe that God would not give you such a strong desire to love a little person of your own if you were not meant to be a mum. I know not everyone here believes what I believe but I believe his timing is perfect and that all things happen at a set time for a reason - his perfect timing for you and your DH is just around the corner I'm sure. I will be praying like crazy for you hun - I really hope you're blessed with your own precious little one really soon! Oh and I just know You will be the best ever computer Aunty! No doubts there at all! Xx

Smithy I really hope and pray those fires stay away - so sad for those already effected!

Lainey so glad you're feeling more positive! Looking fwd to hearing blood test results!

Yay for a positive interview Sash - so glad you were able to be yourself - I assume you have been yourself with us and therefore cannot see a reason that they wouldnt love you as much as we do!

Hi Maddy I hope you're having an awesome holiday with DH! Have been thinking of you and praying that you catch that eggy!

Hi to everyone else too! :hi:

AFM I am majorly stressed about the auction tomorrow morning - have been in tears several times about it today! I hate not knowing how things will play out and really hate confronting situations - auctioneers can be brutal! Trying hard to trust God and praying hard that we will know when to bid, how much to bid and that we'll be able to stop at our agreed maximum despite really wanting the house! Would love your prayers tomorrow auction is at 10:00am EST. will let you know later on in the day how we get on - hopefully I will have exciting news rather than disappointing news! 

Anyway bed time now - love you all xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Goodluck Angel, I will definitely say prayers for you!!! Xo

Hi Lainey!! Why are you up so early again???


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Rosie!!! 

Hi Lainey! I think it is only 9 something in wa right???


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ugh! My IC is lighter but my FRER is the same.....??? Now I know how you felt Lainey!!!! This is an awful feeling :(


----------



## Pauls_angel

Don't stress Rosie cheeks! When do you get your blood results back? Your FRER was so dark - no doubt there is at least one bubba growing in there - but I'm thinking multiples! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

And ICs are called that because they are just that - cheapies! Trust the FRER! X


----------



## Rosie_PA

Thanks Angel, I will get yesterday's results today. They said that the important part is if it is rising appropriately in 48 hrs, so those results I will have tomorrow


----------



## Rosie_PA

The IC scared the pants of me this AM....I did it first....it was awful!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I can't imagine how scary it would be! Will pray for a lovely rise and an obvious confirmation of dufferedness when you get your next results. Meant to ask - did you tell your DH? How did he react - sorry if you have already said so!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Heading to bed for real this time! Night xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

I did tell him last night! I decided it would be cute to put a bun in our oven and turn the oven light on and just wait for him to notice. Of course he was on the couch in the living room all comfy and took forever to get up after much encouraging that the dogs wanted out (they really didn't). But heres what happened...

He got up tolet the dogs up and I said, while your up, will you get me my water from the kitchen?

DH: "sure" ....walks (slowly) in the kitchen gets my water and brings it over....apparently he is blind....
Me: did you see the oven?
DH: our oven?
Me: yes
DH: of course...we have lived here 6 months
Me: (getting very frustrated) no....did you see it tonight
DH: um, I was in the kitchen
Me: (ready to scream but kept a calm front) golook at it
DH: why
Me: (through gritted teeth) just go look at it
DH: walks back in the kitchen and says "there is a bun in the oven". Then he walks over and says "why are you heating up a bun in the oven?"
Me: no mike....there is a bun in MY oven! 
DH: look of confusion, then happiness! "what?!?!, really???" haha

Men!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Soooo cute Rosie - men can be a tad thick at times! I may even borrow that when it is my turn and hope my DH gets it! Night! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

They can be! Sweet dreams Angel!

Hi Kiwi, your earlier post brought tears to my eyes! I agree this is one of the hardest things to go through...and even though I got a positive test...I am still in knots! I think that having a MC or even chemical would be harder than seeing that awful BFN! I am sure you will be a wonderful mom and I think once they start testing it will really help, when they told me I most likely didn't ovulate this month it kind of took the pressure off and I think it actually helped! Hope your doing well today! Xo


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ok, just got my 8-9 DPO (think i ovulated on 9/25) betaHCG level, it was 18. I think it's kind of low but nurse told me the first number doesn't really matter, only matters if it's not doubling appropriately. So hopefully tomorrow it will be around 36. Also found a great website that complies beta numbers for you:
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

Anyone hear of someone getting a level of 18 before??


----------



## MissieT

Hello ladies,
Newbie, you spotted me :)
I kind of feel like I owe you girls a sorry quickly followed by a big thank you! I found this thread about a month ago doing one of my illegal after dark dr google searches. You are a such a lovely group and the support you give each other is amazing - sorry for hanging around on the outskirts for so long without joining in. You have provided me with lots of useful info and started what maybe a long future in temperature taking! I now have a lovely ff chart for sept (all be it ending in a bfn and af) that I think confirms I am ovulating:)
Massive congratulations on all the bfps recently - if it's true that good things happen to good people I reckon they'll be more for you all here soon.
Afm, I am 36 trying for #3. Number 1 and 2 happened pretty easily but this time it's taking a bit more effort (!) and time. 
Sorry again for the anonymous stalking that I've been doing and thank you.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Welcome Missie! I started out stalking :coolio: also, but only had to catch up on about 146 pages at the time! Haha....885 pages....we are quite chatty! Where are you from?


----------



## MissieT

Hi Rosie 
What a lovely way to share the news:)
I'm originally from Wales but have been in Melbourne for 4 years and really love it there. We are on holiday at the moment back in Wales visiting family. I skipped a few of the pages so will probably have missed a bit - you girls can talk!!
Your bfp was such a strong one and so early - congratulations :)
Where abouts are you?


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie, no more ic's! They're evil!! 18 is actually good for you're dpo! 

Lainey so happy you're getting bloods, ill get mine on Monday I think.

Welcome missie :hugs: 

My number on ff when I got the bfp was 56 

I read everything else but can't remember


----------



## Rosie_PA

I am in the states, Pennsylvania. Thanks! I couldn't believe it took him so long to understand! hope you are having a nice Holiday!


----------



## Lisasmith

Men are a bit daft lol, is he really excited?


----------



## Rosie_PA

He is, since I didn't ovulate until after 9/25 (progesterone of 1.3) and I got the BFP just 8 days later he thinks his swimmers are gold medal backstrokers or something!! Lol


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, bless his heart that's gorgeous


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisasmith said:


> Oh, bless his heart that's gorgeous

You're so sweet, I think he was terrified of the SA that I scheduled in a few weeks!! :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

Hahahahaha I bet he was. I talked to oh about getting a vasectomy once the baby factory shuts down for good. He was horrified at the thought of shooting blanks..men!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning lovelies!!

Angel, good luck today, at least you will know where you stand at the end of it! I think you guys will nail it!! I think once you're there, the adrenalin will kick in and you will breeze through it! thinking of you! xxx

Looney, so glad you have an appointment! cab't wait to hear your results!

Rosie, sooo cute! I am going to do the samre thing for DH, but i'm going to do a treasure hunt for him to end up in the oven...I'm far too impatient to wait for him to look himself! lol I think mine will get it tho, cos I can never keep my mouth shut about my temps and enything pregnancy related, so he will cotton on when i start acting weird I think! haha I know nothing about beta. but remember it is very very early! most people don't even know they're preggy by now! so I wouldn't worry at all! tomorrow will bring a better result! :) funny, men always think that their swimmers are awesome - it's like a baby is the direct result of their ultimate manhood! lol

Missie, welcome! I'm glad newbie enticed you to join our little group! Check out the front page for all of our real names etc if you're getting a bit confuse about who we are all talking about!! You will love it here!!! I wouldn't worry about missing the pages, we often just chitty chat, as you know! How long have you been ttc for??

hi smithy!!!!! thanks for sharing your points! I like this point of the cycle where its close to test time, and there is still a possibility of duffness! haha I'm weird! I prefer the tww to the waiting to Ov tho. at least in hindsight we can see if we have nailed the timing or not!

AFM, we started potty training dss yesterday, we had 5 wees in the toilet and 1 wet undies! pretty good effort I think. He's so not interested until yesterday, we got soooo excited for him doing a wee, now he loves it! back on the undies again today, I think we will make even more progress!! lol it's the small things in life when kids are involved! lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome a missie - I stalked lots of threads before posting on any too! You will love all these girls - as you have noticed that although our common interest is ttc we are all about supporting each other and we are genuine friends. I live these ladies so much and can no longer imagine life without them! So glad you joined us! X

Aaaaahhhhh auction day! Barely slept - cant wait for it to be over!!! Not sure that I will get to chat much today - at least prior to the auction but I'll definitely update you afterwards! I hope you all have a lovely Saturday (or Friday night) xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Mum2- a treasure hunt sounds lovely! Congrats on how well the potty training is going!! That's great!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Good luck with the Auction Angel!!!! xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Best of luck today, Angel xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel good luck with the auction!!!

Rosie my first beta was 27 and the doc said it was a weak positive, it went to 127 in 3 days and he was much more comfortable with that. I think he didn't understand why I would have had a positive test before AF was due so didn't really get that it was soooo early. Same will happen for you hun xo
Too funny about your bun in your oven, made me laugh!

Missie, welcome and hi :)


----------



## Lisasmith

That's awesome about the toilet training :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks rosie! I was actually surprised - his mum said shes read the best way is sit on the loo every half an hour. I thought it was a bit of overkill and that it will just happen when he's interested. but I was pleasantly surprised! I guess we will back off a bit when he gets better at holding it. 

anyway, enough of toilet training, it's not very exciting for anyone who's not doing it. lol I just find it funny how much things change when you're ttc or preggy or have children! the conversations are just soooo different! Think back to being a 16 year old girl at school, what would we be talking about!!!?? hahahah


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisasmith said:


> That's awesome about the toilet training :)

cheers! Pretty proud step mum! haha but today he keeps tricking saying he's done one, I'm trying to encourage him not to do that, so keep confiscating toys. lol it's only 7.30, we're running out of toys already!! haha


----------



## MissieT

Thank you for the warm welcome.
Good luck with the auction Angel!


----------



## Newbie32

Yay welcome missie!!!! I'm glad I didn't scare you away!!!! We don't mind stackers on here, we just know that its way more fun to be a part of the action!!!

Angel of course I'm myself here, but I don't know many people would want to employ a crazy old :jo:!!!!!!

GOOD LUCK ANGELCAKES!!!!!!! I am sending all of my positive energy your way darling xxx

Lol squeegs you are hilarious xxx

Rosiecheeks don't freak yourself out!!!! I hope that beta flies up today!!!! And so cute with the bun!!!!! 

Smithy are you feeling better today? How about you Lainey? 

I reckon we should take a poll of what we think our group of bfps are having....


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm still queasy but not too bad. Was up at 4am wtf? 

Yeah do a poll :D


----------



## Lisasmith

I can't help but notice a little temp rise there nana


----------



## Newbie32

So we have:

Ginny - girl
2mums -girl
Number2-boy
Llpm-girl
Smithy-boy
Lainey -girl
Rosiecheeks-girl&boy

There's mine!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol smithy, I have a little ewcm which is normal just before af as progesterone drops and estrogen rises :( booooto the witch!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Stupid witch! 

I kinda hope you're wrong on my prediction lol


----------



## cossime

Morning girls and welcome missie t!!! Good luck with the auction angel sweets!!! 
So glad your having bloods done lainey:)
Poll sounds great newbie!!!
Rosie, how cute are you with your little bun in the oven!!
Squeegs, toilet training was a high for us too:) best thing is to keep at it!!!
Number 2 you crack me up and just checked, no lobsters either!!!!
Smithy glad you are feeling a little better:) can't wait to hear when you tell DH!!!!!
Kiwi :hugs: for you love xxx
Abby your poas addiction is too funny!!! Can't believe I still advent peed on a single stick yet!!!!!
2mums how's your aunt doing?
Hi pammy!!! And a big hello to everyone les!!!
Where is lisafr and halli??????
Off to see my mum today, have a lovely Saturday girls and beans!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Have a lovely day, cossi <3


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

morning nana! great idea!!

Ginny - girl
2mums -girl
Number2-boy
Llpm-boy
Smithy-girl
Lainey -boy
Rosiecheeks-girl

have a great day cossie! 

DH has his period again! he thinks its me! he just told me if im going to be in this mood all day i need to go and have a sleep! jerk!


----------



## Newbie32

Excellent, I will tally up when everyone has voted!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh dear dh....me thinks that kinda comment might earn you a smack!!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lol now he's sulking around the house doing the chores while i sit her on my computer. probably so he can earn a big thank you. It's what I do every other weekend tho, so im quite happy here on my ass! haha

I will admit to you girls that I do feel a bit flat (as always at this time of the month) but it's defo not my fault...defo his period!! hhaha


----------



## Newbie32

Of course it is squiggles!!!!!! Dare you to throw in the 'honey, you missed a spot' hahahahaha xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I like yours better squeegs ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahahahaha ooohhhh. I would be sent to bed for sure after that one! I'm going to go and do something, try to motivate myself to be in a better mood! I will take him up on the sleep later on tho, I think at a time where its inconvenient to him! LOL

BITCH BADGE!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisasmith said:


> I like yours better squeegs ;)

:thumbup:I had a feeling you'd get aother girl before you were even duffed!! now I just know it! It's just such a long wait!! lol


----------



## Lisasmith

Ginny - boy 
2mums -boy
Number2-boy
Llpm-boy 
Smithy- GIRL 
Lainey -girl
Rosiecheeks- girls


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> I like yours better squeegs ;)
> 
> :thumbup:I had a feeling you'd get aother girl before you were even duffed!! now I just know it! It's just such a long wait!! lolClick to expand...

You certainly did :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Nana, twins?!? :rofl: 

Mum2- I like your prediction, I would live a sweet lil daughter as I know that if it's a boy he will be rotten like DH!! Ohhhh hate when boys get their period....10x worse than us!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisasmith said:


> Ginny - boy
> 2mums -boy
> Number2-boy
> Llpm-boy
> Smithy- GIRL
> Lainey -girl
> Rosiecheeks- girls

GirlS?!?! :shrug:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

just as suspected, he brought the washing in, but it's all in baskets in the spare room..... now it must be my job! ggrr


----------



## Lisasmith

My boobs are falling out of my bra already. Sigh. Bra shopping next week, will be free titting it between now and then


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie_PA said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Ginny - boy
> 2mums -boy
> Number2-boy
> Llpm-boy
> Smithy- GIRL
> Lainey -girl
> Rosiecheeks- girls
> 
> GirlS?!?! :shrug:Click to expand...

Twinnies :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ginny - boy 
2mums -girl
Number2-boy
Llpm-boy 
Smithy- girl
Lainey -girl and boy
Rosie- GIRL


----------



## Lisasmith

Lainey!!! Your temp :happydance:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Yay Laineypop! - nice catch Lisa!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I had it open in another tab refreshing it lol


----------



## Newbie32

Yay Lainey!!!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

haha free titting! love it!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

nice temp laineypop!! looking very sexy!!

also, Missie, please can you put your chart in your signature? we want to stalk you!!


----------



## cossime

Ok before I go.....

Ginny: boy
2mums: boy
Number 2: boy 
Smithy: girl
Lainey: twin girls!
Rosie: girl

xxxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

OMG!!! DH just asked me if i've snapped out of my little mood!!!!! I told him he's the one in a mood, and as suspected he went on to say that he's cleaned the kitchen & done the washing. I told him that he does it just to get thanks, but i do it every day. he said 'and I say thank you' douche! 

Then he got upset cos he told me he loved me and i wouldn't say it back. lol It doesn't sound annoying, but every time we argue, he says i love you all the time! it's sooo annoying! cos I am cranky, and still love him, but I don't want to be smothering him with affection at a time i'd rather be smothering him with a pillow!!!!!!

It's going to be a long long day!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

cossime said:


> Ok before I go.....
> 
> Ginny: boy
> 2mums: boy
> Number 2: boy
> Smithy: girl
> Lainey: twin girls!
> Rosie: girl
> 
> xxxx

you forgot Loop! (llpm) 

have a great day!


----------



## Abby27

Sorry double post


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :) 

yay missie welcome ! I seen you stalking too :winkwink: glad you joined :)

angel you guys are going to do fantastic today,I just know it Xx 

Squiggles that is sooooooo cute about the potty training :happydance: Xx

Loving the poll nana hehehe x 

Rosie that was sooooooo cute how you told DH :) :hugs: 

Ladies I can't remember anything else :( love you all tho x

A for me.. I woke up so many times last night and temped every time.. Went to bed at 8.30 and woke up at 1.30 temp was 36.56 then woke again at 4 (to a cat screaming, and didn't hi back to sleep till 2.30 and the temp was 36.32 and woke again at 6.15 and temp was 36.69 sooooooo I think the first one?

I almost freaked again when I tested again haha they are just taking longer to develop? The frer are staying the same but the ic getting a tiny bit darker sooooooo who knows :) was almost feeling freaking out again hut I'm all good :) <3 what's your cervix suppose to do? Mine closed completely now canny even find it but it's much lower and firm? Love you all xxx


----------



## Abby27

ginny83 said:


> Abby27 said:
> 
> 
> yep, 18, but it was ignoring my 6 dpo dip. May be i will wait till day 18 to test! remembering that POAS addiction of mine!
> 
> I was changing the bag in my bathroom bin earlier...it was FILLED with an assortment of BFN tests, various brands, and one empty toilet roll thing! SHAME
> 
> At letst yours are in the bin! I was cleaning my desk the other day and found a BFN IC behind the monitor that obviously I must have been saving just in case it turned BFP hours later haha
> 
> and speaking of bins... I don't want to say how many times I've gone into a bin to fish out a BFN test just to double check!! :dohh:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA i do that too, im much worse with OPKs i keep them on a little table for reference to the next one


----------



## Melainey

Squiggles men are so mean! Tell him melainey will beat his ass if he is not nice to you! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I've got the urge to poas....might just go do that. lol be back soon ladies!


----------



## Newbie32

Lainey and abs need your polls too girls!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yay squeegs!!!!! Fx!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Squiggles a man period sucks, at least we know when we are pmssy! 

Angel: GOOD LUCK today! 

Missy Welcome! you will love it here

still no sign of AF...but not going to poas today....well going to try not to. going to MILs wedding! and NOT wearing my wedding dress (as she suggested i do).


----------



## Abby27

hmmm let me see,...although we should try and be scientific about it...look at the most likely bd that did the job, and see how close it was to OV....but without all the available data:
Ginny - girl 
2mums -boy
Number2-boy
Llpm-boy 
Smithy- girl
Lainey -boy and boy
Rosie- boy and boy


----------



## Melainey

Ginny girl
Loop boy
Melainey girl
Rosie twin boys hehe
Smithy girl
2 mums girl

did I miss anybody? Sorry if I did gt heads up my arse today haha the nerves are getting to me! X

Shoot number 2 boy Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

not a hint of a line, but I feel the urge is gone! haha 

abs, hope the wedding is good, still think it's sooo funny about the dress! haha


----------



## Lisasmith

Cervix sounds perfect Lainey pop. Pee on sticks ladies :D


----------



## Abby27

Squeegs: its very WTF isnt it!
i meant to mention last night, that i too prefer the TWW these days than the preparing to ov. i find that very stressful. 

This morning dh asked when AF was due...i said, three days ago

he got all excited and said "are your temps still up"
I laughed so hard...he must listen to me when i go on about charts! hahahaha 
i said yes, and he got all excited
then i said...you do remember the bin FULL of negative tests? 

So bless him he is excited and thinks im duffered.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yes, very WTF!!! haha what time is the wedding? I thin kyou should so pee on a stick! What better reason to do it than a wedding?!?! 

peer pressure peer pressure peer pressure!!!!!

haha


----------



## Lisasmith

That's gorgeous abs xx


----------



## Melainey

Haha Abby t that still cracks meeeeeeeeee up hahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Lol abs!!!!! My dh wouldn't have a clue about any of it!!!!!

Sorry bout the test squeegs, hope its just a late bfp for you!!!!! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Well I wasn't going to test yet as I figured I wouldn't be positive. so i'm not disappointed. I'm getting very short & pms-y so I think I'll be hit by the witch next week! 

My DH asks me about my temp, but I thin khe just bluffs his way through. He learns a bit more each time, I think he figures it's easier to know what i'm talking about so he can prepare for when I'm about to turn on the waterworks! lol

Abs, when your MIL asked that, did she have her dress already? maybe she was hoping you'd say "no i'm not wearing it, would you like to?" lol


----------



## Melainey

Yeah agree squiggle! I'm still keeping hope Xx Abby go test Xx


----------



## Abby27

remember evil duffered chick from my work? well for reasons long and difficult to explain she was at my wedding....where she announced to the world that she was duffered (she apparently had a pos HPT that morning) 
it annoyed and upset me on my own wedding day
so although im dying to POAS on the random chance its pos (it wont be....BIN FULL of bfn remember), i wont in case i cant control myself if its pos..although im sure MIL would love to be a grandmother 

I am going to pop off to the chemist now though....so after the wedding if can poas if i have the urge

total addiction! 
hahaha to the peer pressure
Shell your temp spike! impressive


----------



## Abby27

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Well I wasn't going to test yet as I figured I wouldn't be positive. so i'm not disappointed. I'm getting very short & pms-y so I think I'll be hit by the witch next week!
> 
> My DH asks me about my temp, but I thin khe just bluffs his way through. He learns a bit more each time, I think he figures it's easier to know what i'm talking about so he can prepare for when I'm about to turn on the waterworks! lol
> 
> Abs, when your MIL asked that, did she have her dress already? maybe she was hoping you'd say "no i'm not wearing it, would you like to?" lol

NOPE it was last weekend! She seemed almost gleeful in the question 'Are you going to wear your dress?" it took a few good solid seconds to compute (i NEVER wear dresses)

may be she wants me to wear A dress, and figured i look good that day?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahahaha sooo funny abs! I totally understand your reasons for not wanting to tell. that girl is a dead set bitch!!!

I had a similar thing at m y wedding, a girl came who i haven't seen in a fair while, and she was 6 months preggy. she said 'it was only last year when I was sitting in your garage saying i would never waste my youth by getting pregnant so young' then went on to tell me that they're just too good at making babies. I was pretty upset about that. of course people who didn't have to try don't know what it's like! 

On another note, DSS' mum just called. she is so sick with this pregnancy, she sounded absolutely awful and I am taking great pleasure in the fact that she is so sick & struggling when she has DSS! I hope she's sick for the whole 40 weeks! and then the next 40 just for good measure!!! hahahaha

told you I had my bitch badge on today! lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Chat more later but just letting you know we didn't get the house - we were outbid - oh well wasn't meant to be xx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh angel, I'm so sorry Hun xxxx


----------



## Melainey

Oh angel I'm sooooooo sorry babe! Xx you will find your home very soon I just know it :hugs: xxx 

I'm off to very my bloods done now! Sooooooo nervous ladies.. talk on a while Xx 

Squiggles I love your Bitch badge Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

angel, so sorry sweetie!! something else will be out there for you! look at this as a stepping stone! now you have the experience, you will know what to expect next time if you have to go to another auction! xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

haha lainey, i don't think it's coming off today, DH & I have made up tho. lol Good luck sweetie!! you don't need it tho! thinking of you miss! xxxx

I'm having an 'i must be pregnant' day now. lol I have had 2 bleeding noses, have eaten 2 breakfasts & a bowl of noodles byt 10 am and haven't stopped snacking! Now all I can smell is broccoli! hahaha wtf


----------



## Newbie32

Squeegs you are duffered!!!!!!! Hurry up and get comfy beanie so the test can see you! X


----------



## Lisasmith

Squiggles you crack me up


----------



## Lisasmith

Sorry to hear angel :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha I even entered my preggy test as positive just to see what it looks like to be pregnant. the green suited my chart!! I hope I can really enter it next week!!


----------



## Newbie32

Hope so squeegs!!!!!!! I have everything crossed for you gorgeous girl!!!!! XX


----------



## Abby27

Angel im so sorry, hope this helps (helps me a lot)
https://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=...w=156&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0,i:93


----------



## Abby27

Ladies, advice pls...curly or straight hair for MIL wedding? its raining so i thinking curly? 

Got me a brand new box of FRER....they are totally taunting me!

shell...yes she is a bitch (duffered work bitch)....one day i will tell you what she did to my dog!)
Im LOVING your bitch badge today


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ooohhhhh tell me today! (unless it's something that will upset you for the wedding) 

re. hair, I would suggest maybe going for what ever is more natural for you, just cos of the rain. 

thanks nana, I have a feeling I will be seeing the witch yet again, but this is why I like the end of the tww, cos I can let my imagination run wild! haha


----------



## Melainey

Shelly I think you are duffered! I had a negative test at 10 dpo too hehe xxx leave it on! Mines been on since the past week I can't shake it off haha but Daniel was such a sweety this morning haha God I love that man so much :)

Little delay..went to a different pathology centre and it was closed on Saturdays g sooooooo had to walk 20 minutes to a butts bus will gee here at 9.30! Will be in town for 10.30 with a30 minutes walk! Hope they will be back in time tonight! 

Abby I say Curley cause if it's raining you don't want it to turn frizzy x


----------



## Abby27

Yes! Curly, i have wavy, BLAH hair, so straight will go frizz today!

re my doggy, this was a dog i dont have any more :( for other various complicated reasons she was minding him, we had to find him a new home, and it was all very heartbreaking for us.
So i gave her all his toys and his bed...it was one of those beds that had a pillow on the inside, like a couch cushion. any way when i went to visit him, the pillow wasnt in the bed, so he wouldve been sleeping on cold tile. I asked where it was and she made a HUGE deal how he had ripped it to shreds and made a huge mess with the stuffing. So i offered to go and buy a new bed. she said not to worry. I assumed she was getting a new one. i went back the next day, and still no pillow or new bed? a couple of days later, after hearing about what a pest he was to mind CONSTANTLY, we took him back and found a better home. she gave back his stuff....the pillow was absolutetly FINE! I know it was the same one too!
so firstly...why make a puppy sleep on cold ground when he has a perfectly fine pillow! and secondly why lie?
any one who mistreats a puppy (or any animal) is scum in my book!


----------



## Melainey

She's a Bitch !


----------



## Lisasmith

Yep, scum!


----------



## Newbie32

That's terrible abs, I don't understand how people can be cruel to animals :(


----------



## Abby27

it was all so bizzare. why deprive him of his bed?

all i can think is her poor baby! imagine sharing dreams with evil bitch


----------



## Melainey

People like that don't deserve animals our any life for that fact!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lainey - what a bugger! Don't worry tho, you should be able to get them back still if your doctor has put a rush on it! I hope so! If not, you will be able to get them first thing tomorrow!

Abs, that's pathetic! what a moron! some people just make you wonder, don't they! And why would she give you the pillow back....she's just stupid! (not that that's the point...) she was probably using the pillow for herself! poor bitch! lol Are you friends with her outside of work?


----------



## Abby27

its one of those mutual friends situation. Not via me, but my DH.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ooohhhhh and you happen to work with her! that really sucks!


----------



## Newbie32

Hope you get the result fast loopeylainey!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## lisamfr

Oh wow look at all the BFP's 

Congratulations Melainey how exciting. All the best with he blood test today.

Congratulations Rosie!! I just love hearing how you informed hubby. 

Smithy- you due date is on my daughters birthday. 

Quiigley - I so hope you next in line to join the girls.

Angle- so sorry to hear you didn't get the house today. Hopeful you will get the next one you have your heart set on xx

Big hello to everyone else.


----------



## Newbie32

Yep it's been a big week Lise!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Hey Lisa, how are you doin?

Well i couldnt help it, POAS, still BFN, still no hint of AF! :( 

but hair curled, make up on. Wedding isnt till this afternoon but i have jobs to do!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hey Lise! Yeah, all in one day too! pretty cool, huh!

I am so glad Angel started this thread....I just looked on the TWW thread for something to do, first time since we started here, and I find it so boring...all the annoying questions, a couple of answers. I would have been off BnB ages ago if it wasn't for you beautiful girls!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby27 said:


> Hey Lisa, how are you doin?
> 
> Well i couldnt help it, POAS, still BFN, still no hint of AF! :(
> 
> but hair curled, make up on. Wedding isnt till this afternoon but i have jobs to do!

don't worry, Might be like Loop & get your BFP late! hang in there! I bet you look beautiful! If I were you, I would enjoy a wine or two at the wedding to relax you!


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Shell, i think Cossie got her first BFP 4 days after AF late too!

Im really glad Angel started this thread to! I really feel like each of you are all my close friends! and it makes the ttc journey/struggle so much more supportive!

love you all!
xoxo


----------



## Lisasmith

I'll join in too. I love everyone


----------



## Newbie32

Woooohoooo.....much love girls :) love love love you gals!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Abby I was just stalking your chart and I think you may have ovulated a few days later than it says!! Maybe that's why it's still negative! Have a great time at the wedding and I hate evil duffered bitch and want to take away her pillow! Evil thing!!!

Hi everyone else! :wave:

So sorry about the house Angel! :(

Melainey can't wait for your labs!!! Ps- twin boys is just naughty!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I love you all too!!! Have looked at 3 more hOmes since the auction - one potential but needs a bit of work which may put it out of our budget. One or two more to go and then home to relax - absolutely exhausted!


----------



## Newbie32

Hope you find the perfect one soon angel cakes xx

Rosiecheeks, how are you and the twins feeling today? X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

wow - big day angel, will be nice to get home and take a load off!

rosie, I looked for that too on abby's chart, but I think ff got it right and AF is late!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yep huge day am a bit teary too - not so much about missing out on that house but more because we are still not in our own place and because the last week has been so stressful and it feels like I wasted all that energy stressing for no reason. Plus I have AF which doesn't help the emotional roller coaster ride! I know we will find the right place soon and that it will be all ok again - just not looking fwd to stressing about the next place we fall in love with! Plus I go back to work on Monday and I don't feel ready to face 20 8 year olds!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

sweetie, that's the worst! are you still doing 4 days? make sure you take time out to take care of yourself, you're the most important! It must be a horrible feeling, and AF always makes everything worse!!! hugs for you hun!xxxxxxx


----------



## Pammy31

hello ladies


----------



## Pauls_angel

Am supposed to be working 5 days but will see how I go. Hopefully my work will be as caring and flexible as they were last term.


----------



## Newbie32

Hi pammy :) 

I hope so angel, take it easy and look after yourself hun, you're very special to us!!! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi pammy :hi:


----------



## cossime

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> cossime said:
> 
> 
> Ok before I go.....
> 
> Ginny: boy
> 2mums: boy
> Number 2: boy
> Smithy: girl
> Lainey: twin girls!
> Rosie: girl
> 
> xxxx
> 
> you forgot Loop! (llpm)
> 
> have a great day!Click to expand...

Shit thanks Squeegs! 

LLPM BOY!!! So sorry Lucy-I was rushing!!! xxx


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :)

Angel I'm sorry you are sad, I love ya xxx 

I agree with you ladies, you are all sooooooo special to me and I wouldn't know what to do without you xxx 

Well my labs won't be in until Monday :( but that's ok cause I'm due af tomorrow sooooooo hopefully she stays away and the results are good :happydance: x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hi pam, how are you today?

yes, Angel, you are VERY special to us! ":) 

looneypip, counting down til Monday!


----------



## Newbie32

Hurry up Monday!!!!! I'm sure results will be great Laineypop xxx


----------



## Melainey

Hi Pammy :hi:

Yeah I can't wait, just anxious cause af due tomorrow and crampy today! But starting positive


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ok feeling a little better now - DH thinks I may have a bit of depression with everything that is going on with thyroid, no ttc, no house, always tired - he's prob right. Am back at in laws now with pjs on organic hot choc in hand and no plans apart from relaxing and chatting on bnb for the rest of the day.

Figure I should vote in this poll before I miss out!

Ginny - boy
2 mums - girl
Lucy - boy
Amanda - girl
Smithy - girl
Rosie - twin boys
Lainey - twins - one of each


----------



## cossime

I'm feeling very shit girls :( got the blues so I figure the witch ain't far and should be here by Monday. Clear PMS signs:( 

Looking forward to taking next month off though! Will be hard but I'm not going use ff at all!!!! 

Sorry about the auction angel :hugs: I'm a firm believer that if it was meant to be then it would have been. Bigger and better things out there for you and DH xxx

Lainey, I'm sure your bloods will be fine, what with your twin girls and all!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

that's good, at least you can still get comfort in organic land!! yeah, it wouldn't surprise me, maybe have a chat to your doc when you go back next! It's not surprising at all hun, you've had a rough ride lately!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Am seeing the doc in ten days about thyroid stuff will have my next lot of bloods done then too - hopefully after that I can get on the meds and then get back to ttc. I am actually missing the annoying wait for ov and the tww - who would have thought!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry you're feeling crappy cossi - I hear that early bfp symptoms can be lots like PMS symptoms so am not ruling you out just yet!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, i hear the same about pms symptoms! although i'm hearin ya, i'm feeling that de-motivation that the witch brings with her!

Angel, have your periods sorted themselves out again? or are they still a bit messed up? can you TTC straight after you start on the meds or do you have to wait a while? 10 days from now will mean you may catch Ov in your first cycle back!!


----------



## cossime

Thanks girls :flower: but I've maintained that i just haven't "felt" it this month :shrug: I think that's why I've resisted peeing on a stick!!!! Seriously, I have a 3pk frer, 2 cb, 1 cb digital, 12 IC's and a 3pk of forelifes hpt's and I have no urged to open by of them!!!! I could make a bit of money selling them hey ;)

Anyway, I've been stalking other threads and seriously, same old shit on every freakin day!!!!! Sometimes i Want to post a reply like but feel like I'd be cheating on you guys lol!!! :rofl:!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Periods still wacko I'll likely still have AF in 10 days. She flew in for 15 days last month! will prob have to wait til at least next cycle to ttc even if I can start on meds. dr said Christmas time is more realistic to get back to ttc when I saw him last time - but I live in hope!


----------



## Pauls_angel

The notebook just started on Starpics 1 and DH says to me - is this the one that ends with the 2 old people cuddling in the bed - I said yes. He said oh not sure if I want to watch it then. I said why cos you cried like a baby last time. He said yeah like a big girl. Hehe my DH is such a blokey bloke too!


----------



## Lisasmith

That's gorgeous angel! I hope you start to feel better soon <3


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahaha angel, I know of a lot of blokes who cry in that one! it's my fav! i love it! that sucks big time! I guess if you have xmas as a realistic timeline, it would be cool if you are able to ntnp between now & then, maybe it would happen before you expect it to. But christmas isn't too far away hun!!! :)

cossi, thats a serious lot of sticks! I have a 3 pack of frers i bought last time cos I thought I might need them cos I was late, but my lp was just a little longer... I didn;t open them & won't until i'm late or have a faint positive. I have 3 or 4 ic's left tho,. so i'm thinking testing monday, wednesday and then bust out the frers to confirm pregnancy thurs, fir & sat. lol kidding, but that would be nice! I will use them If I get lucky enough to be late!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Shell, cossi and abs I hope all 3 of you are duffered!


----------



## Newbie32

I've still got shell as our next jackpot!!!!


----------



## ginny83

Hi ladies

Rosie - what a lovely way to tell your hubby :) I'm terrible at keeping secrets and phoned DF up probably before the stick was even dry hehe

Angel - sorry about the house :( It must be such a hard process, since of course you need to love a place before wanting to bid on it - but then you can't get your hopes up too much! I think we must have done it the easier way by just buying a lot without even realising it!

Abby - hope you have fun at the wedding :)

Shell - I'm not counting you out either yet! I'm in a April due date group and one of the ladies there didn't get her BFP until her AF was 8 days late! 

hi to everyone else :) 

I have a family gathering to go to tonight... I really can't be bothered going :( I still have MS and today I have just been feeling seedy all day from it. Don't get me wrong I'm grateful to have MS at all, but would like to hurry up and get to the enjoyable part of pregnancy!


----------



## ginny83

Oh I forgot my predictions!

Ginny - I have a gut feeling I'm having a boy (I wouldn't mind being wrong though!) 
2mums - girl
Number2 - boy
Llpm - boy 
Smithy - boy
Lainey -boy 
Rosie - girl

Wouldn't it be lovely if there were at least one set of twins in our little group (glad I'm ruled out for that though lol);)


----------



## Newbie32

Ok girls, here is the running tally so far!!!

Ginny 4g and 5b
2mums 6g and 3b
Number2 1g and 8b
Llpm 2g and 7b
Smithy 6g and 3b
Lainey 3g, 2b, 2g&b, 1g&g, 1b&b
Rosie 4g, 1g&b, 1g&g, 3b&b

Seems Rosie is twinnies FOR SURE!!!!!


----------



## MissieT

Oh - love a bit of gender prediction. Have any of you seen the Chinese gender prediction calendar? Has been right for a lot of people I know.
Ginny - boy
2 mums - boy
Lucy - boy
Amanda - girl
Smithy - boy
Rosie - twin girls
Lainey - twins boys

Angel - sorry to hear about the auction. We recently bought our first home in Melbourne. We had our hearts set on one but missed out on auction day, it felt so bad at the time as you can't help investing a lot of hope and dreams and missing out on lots of sleep before hand. About 3 weeks later we found an even better house - the location was better, the house really beautiful and we are so happy there. We now talk about how lucky we were to miss out on the first. I know it's easy to say all this now but it still feels crappy at the time - sorry. Hope you have a relaxing weekend before back to work.
Abby - hope the wedding went well and your hair stayed beautiful.
Hope everyone else's weekend is a good one :)


----------



## Newbie32

Ill update soon missie!

I just got back from acupuncture....my accu man did these weird 'tests' to check pressure at various points on my arm to 'check' on my fertility status, he said I am all clear and the problem is dh!!!! Not sure ill pass that info on to him!!! Now it's been 6 mths tho its time to head to the docs or tests etc, not looking forward to it at all!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

looks like amanda is in for another boy!!

Nana, has DH had a SA done? and would he consider accupuncture too? I remember him asking about his penis and the needles, but don't remember if he said he's try it or not. lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh no nana! Hopefully DH is fine too and it has just been bad timing! X


----------



## Newbie32

Not yet squeegs, accu man told me to send him now!!!!!!

Hope so angel x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Just finished the notebook - both DH and I had tears streaming down our face! Love that man so much!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

don't get too stressed tho, cos it could still be no problem at all, it m ay just mean you're in the clear (which is awesme!) but he is still fine!

So hope you're right in thinking im next, if so, my bub is enjoying a nice glass of red tonight! lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pauls_angel said:


> Just finished the notebook - both DH and I had tears streaming down our face! Lothang man so much!

hahaha thats awesome!


----------



## Melainey

On nana great news :) I really hope DH is all good too :hugs: 

Angel that if sooooooo cute :hugs: sorry you're feeling down babe, sending you lots of happy vibes xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hey looneypip! welcome back!!! :)


----------



## Melainey

Hello squiggles :happydance: how are ya?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey how are you feeling tonight sweety? X

Hi she'll :hi:


----------



## Melainey

I'm knackered angel haha haven't stopped yawning all day haha x how are you honey? X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh me too Lainey - absolutely knackered!!! Hopefully we'll both sleep well! Make sure those little beans get sufficient rest and growing time! Can't wait til u get your results x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ANGEL!!! soooo excited that we are at 9000 posts, this is so great! again, I would like to dedicate this post to you and your awesomeness!!! xxxx

Looney, i'm good thanks! just chillin out, watching a kids movie with DH! haha

biggest problem with potty training today was DH keeps playing with himself every time he has no pants on...had to try & get him to understand that his willy has to be small to do a wee cos it doesn't like doing wees when he plays with it. lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

:happydance:


Pauls_angel said:


> Oh me too Lainey - absolutely knackered!!! Hopefully we'll both sleep well! Make sure those little beans get sufficient rest and growing time! Can't wait til u get your results x

:happydance:hey sweetness! :hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Bahaha shell did you mean DSS keeps playing with himself? You wrote DH!!! We are watching Harry potter on channel 9 - we love a good Harry - have seen them all a billion times though - a nice way to chill out after a stressful day! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahahahahaha oops....that is sooooo creepy!! just to clarify, yes, dss was playing with himself. DH & I were tellin ghim not to! hahaha oooohhhh dear! I think that's worse than Looney's typos! lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

I had assumed as much just thought I'd make sure ;) had a good giggle over it though :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahaha so did I. nothing like a good belly laugh! I'm going to get ready for bed! Goodnight my angel!

sweet dreams to the rest of my girls and their bubbas!

xxxxx

night looneypip! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Just at my netball presentation night and got awarded player of the year! Nice surprise!!!

Night squeegs xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nighty night shell xx


----------



## Newbie32

Good to see you are relaxing and chilling out angel xxxx cannot wait until you are cleared to ttc again!!! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Sasha! Congrats on your award!!! I'm looking fwd to ttc again too! X


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks angel :)

A little pathetic perhaps to be pleased but I try so hard every single game and for me just nice to know that my team can see that I do :) 

Sometimes I'm a bit lame like that!!!! Lol xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hehe I think deep down we all appreciate a little affirmation and recognition of hard work!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning Rosie :hi:


----------



## Newbie32

Lol I hope so angel!!! It's that plus there is one girl in my team that wins it almost every year and she thinks she is top shit because of it and is more about herself than about the team, and that gets to me a bit....it takes all 7 of us out there to win a game, yet I think she really thins its all about her! Needless to say when they announced it there seemed to be an element of certain surprise from her about the name called!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

:) hopefully it will help her realize that you are all valuable and necessary in the team!


----------



## Newbie32

Fingers crossed angel!!!


----------



## cossime

Hi girls, hope you all had a great day/night :) just got back from a lovely dinner at mums place-delicious!!!!

Day light saving starts tomorrow so we "lose" an hour of sleep tonight!!! Eeekkkk!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi cossi, amanda and missie - I see you all down there! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh thanks for the reminder cossi - I love daylight saving but hate losing sleep!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Everyone except 2mums that is!!!! I think everyone else changes clock?


----------



## Newbie32

Night night gorgeous girls xxxx sweet dreams of your beans/or very soon bfps for all!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Night Sasha! I'm heading to bed too - exhausted and need to sleep! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha hahaha hahaha I seriously am in convulsions here squiggles! Just what I needed hahaha oh dear..that was too cute <3 love ya lots Xx 

Grassy job ooh the award nana :happydance: x

I'm not a big fan of Harry angel :) Xx 

I didn't have a nap and I'm just sooooooo tired now I think I need bed soon Xx

Morning Rosie mc duffered ;) hehehe


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight my lovelies Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Just got my 2nd hcg levels, they went from 18 to 46 :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Everyone except 2mums that is!!!! I think everyone else changes clock?

No I have to change clocks, we're 3.5 min from the border, half our lives, appointments, and shops are in QLD, work and the rest are in NSW, it absolutely sucks!! We have to live in two zones for 6 months, everywhere around here people are hopelessly always an hour late or early, its terrible! 

I've caught up, took me about an hour, or two if you count the hour i just lost at 2am, haha. Loving the polls, should be quite interesting to find out the results for everyone. 

ginny- girl
me- i think boy, OH thinks girl
amanda- boy
loop-boy
lainey- two boys
rosie- girl
smithy- girl 

did i miss anyone??? so sorry if i have. i blame baby brain and 330am!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

excellent news rosie!!! congrats! :dance: loved your bun in the oven with DH, too funny!!! hope your having a great weekend, im going to bed, but im sure someone will be awake soon, haha!


----------



## number2woohoo

Rosie that is great ion the hcg. Are you going to do another


----------



## number2woohoo

A few days time?

Ginny - girl 
2mums -boy
Number2-girl
Llpm-boy 
Smithy- boy
Lainey -boy
Rosie- girl


----------



## number2woohoo

Rosie that is great on the hcg, are you going to get another done in a few days time?

Ginny - girl 
2mums -boy
Number2-girl
Llpm-boy 
Smithy- boy
Lainey -boy
Rosie- girl


----------



## Rosie_PA

Thanks Amber and Amanda :)

Amanda- when the doctor called today with my results she said they are good numbers (for 11 DPO) and since they more than doubled they don't need to see me until 6-7 weeks unless I start cramping/spotting. Fxd it's a sticky bean!!


----------



## Lisasmith

That dh/dss thing made me almost pee my pants :rofl:

Sasha, congratulations honey! 

Rosie, that's. great result :wohoo: 

Morning everyone :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Morning Lisa! How are you feeling?

Morning :jo: and Squeegs!!! 

Congrats on that award Nana!! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Yay Rosie that's fantastic news!!!! Hope the twins are getting nice and comfy in there!!!

Af is arriving for me as planned. Stupid evil bitch. Grrrr.


----------



## MissieT

Rosie - :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm sorry Nana! When will that witch learn?! I saw an earlier post of your said you are thinking about asking for tests, if you are still considering it, I say go for it. I have only been trying 6 months and when I went to the doc last month and told them I have been temping and using opks they agreed with testing since it wasn't just "trying when you think you are ovulating". Also he said that since I'm "approaching 30" they are wiling to start tests a little sooner.


----------



## Melainey

Yay Rosie cheeks, sooooooo happy for you :) Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah my doc basically said give it 6 mths if charting and timed dtd etc...so might be time to make the call!!! I was going to potentially give it one last crack because my dh smoked and he quit a while bac now and I think this month would be fresh batch of unsmoked spermies, but ill have a chat to him and see what he thinks. I hate af day, even when I know she is coming I just hate it!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, congratulations! So proud of you hun, things like that always make you feel so good! even better when you beat someone like that!

Haha lainey, your typos! lol

Rosie, yay for the rise in levels! awesome news!! 

smithy hahaha oops!

looney bin, you're up! xxxx


BBOOOOO!!!! go away witchy poo! hope you're ok nana!


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm feeling slightly ill all the time, my boobs feel massive and I'm stupid tired but besides that I'm peachy :)

Nana, sorry about af :(


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Yeah my doc basically said give it 6 mths if charting and timed dtd etc...so might be time to make the call!!! I was going to potentially give it one last crack because my dh smoked and he quit a while bac now and I think this month would be fresh batch of unsmoked spermies, but ill have a chat to him and see what he thinks. I hate af day, even when I know she is coming I just hate it!

I agree, she sucks!!! 

Thanks Laineypop , I was a bit nervous since temp dropped this AM and the before the doc called kept feeling wetness down there and getting super upset thinking it was AF, I would run to the bathroom and check, but so far just some lovely CM! Blah!!! how are you this morning???


----------



## Newbie32

Onwards we go...might be a cycle off for me the month anyway depending on o day...so if we are to have a shot this cycle needs to be early o!!!! My big bike ride is in two weeks so I am away for the whole weekend, so need eggy to come play early (cd13, pretty common on a few of my charts, rather than late like last cycle!) come on eggy!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

That egg better listen to you!


----------



## Newbie32

Worked last month to delay it smithy!!!!! Hope it does again this time!!!! X


----------



## number2woohoo

Hey Angel don't know what time you have church on till today - let me know if you want to catch up this arvo for a cuppa at the Winston Hills shops. We were going to do it while school holidays were on and whoops didn't they just fly for you. If you're busy no worries, we can do it some other weekend.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, I think it will happen for you! Seems to happen to everyone else when they think they missed it. Maybe use done pre seed on your last day of bd before you go!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squeegs, hope so!!!

How are you today Hun? I still reckon you're next!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning lovelies! I remembered to change my clocks but then slept in anyway! I got 9 hours even with losing an hour!!! Yay!!!! Mind you now I have that 'overslept almost hungover kinda feeling' but that will lift soon and my head will feel less foggy I'm sure!

Rosie so happy to hear about your hcg levels! More than doubled sounds like another big vote for multiples I think!!!

Amanda - given I slept in and am still in bed - just woke up!!! I will miss church this morning. It starts in 5 mins and my in laws is half an hour from there. We may be looking at a house in Winston hills at lunchtime - if the agent calls me back - so we may be able to do coffee after that given we would be out that way - DH will be with me though so i'll have to run it by him. What other plans did you have for the day?


----------



## cossime

Morning girls!!! Great news on the hcg levels Rosie!!!!! Congrats on the award newbie and sorry about the witch:( mine should arrive tomorrow for me so no doubt I will hate life tomorrow!!! Lol!!!

Have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I have to share. Last night, mister almost 4 announced at 6:15pm.. "Righto, I'm off to bed" gave me a kiss then said "see ya in the mornin' love!" And toddled his cute little butt off to bed :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

We're having yum cha with my parents at midday - that will probably take an hour. See how you go. I'll FB PM you my mobile number so you can let me know if you're around some time after that with free time. No worries either way :)

Hey Newbie did you get a trophy? :D


----------



## number2woohoo

PS where in WH is the house you're looking at? I love love love living where we are. Walking distance to shops and pub, lol.


----------



## Melainey

Squiggles I had a random moment of madness haha sooooooo took my temp cause new I'd wake again shortly after hehe.. Oh and seriously I'm still laughing about your typos haha mine will never best that hehe Xx 

Rosie cheeks I'm good..boobs are starting to get sore again and bigger, and had such bad constipation lay night I was almost in tears sooooooo will need to try unblock myself haha! how are you lovely? 

yay fir catch ups Amanda and angel Xx

:hi: 2 mums and cossi :) Xx

Smithy how are you feeling? 

Hi to everybody else I'm writing this with one eye open as I intend to sleep foe some more haha :rofl: I'm just knackered the pasty few days.. :( 

X


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks cossie xxx

No trophy this year number2!!!! They gave out gift vouchers instead this year, every other year it has been an engraved champagne glass!!!! I was like, where's my trophy?!?!? Lol x


----------



## Newbie32

Lainey your typos still crack me up :rofl: x


----------



## Lisasmith

Hey Lainey bum xx I feel a bit :sick: tired and really really scared of the constipation :/ oh and my boobs feel swollen. I'm almost walking with my arms up lol


----------



## Melainey

Hehe nana :winkwink: 

Oh no smithy :hugs: yeah I have really bad constipation too it's so horrible..thankfully I don't have the sickness as of yet! :hugs:

Well sooooooo much for going back to bed! My Fanny had other ideas! Woke up with a massive "stiffy" if you will :winkwink: almost raped the man hahaha and even now that we are finished I am still horny hahaha oops x


----------



## Pauls_angel

The house in Winston hills is 17 Palmerston. Not sure if it is for us but we have to start all over again so looking at everything that checks enough boxes! Will let you know how we go time wise :) would be nice to meet up!


----------



## Lisasmith

Ahh yes, all that extra blood flow to the china can have that affect lol


----------



## Melainey

Hehehe I started off by humping his back hahah hewas like " are you seriously humping me" and I was like eh.... I NEED SEXY TIME hehehe


----------



## Lisasmith

Lol at humping his back :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Lol Lainey!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Well he wouldn't turn around at first hehehe :rofl: he's gone to work now tho :cry: And i get to babysit until like 1 !!


----------



## Lisasmith

Naw poor Lainey :haha:


----------



## number2woohoo

Hahaha Lainey it
Has that effect on some ppl. I'm a bit scared to get too into it since when we had m/c it was the day after sex so I am a bit scared it would happen again.

Maybe your team mate already had a set of 6 glasses, Newbie.
Lol.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Amanda know its a long shot but are you up for coffee before you meet you mum for lunch? Say meet in half at winsto? 11amish? My dad has just called to say he is in town - down from nelson bay after lunch and that he is calling in so I want be able to catch up then? Let me know! Have pm'd you on FB with my number!


----------



## Abby27

Morning ladies! i think ive caught up on everything
Rosie that is great news about your levels! i think you may be right about the O date. may be it was around DPO 6? so my dip was actually O?

Nana im sorry about the witch, good news about the award though. you must be getting excited about the ride!

Angel: my DH wont let me watch that movie cause i cry so much!

Squeeegs: HAHA DH playing with himself! ha! great typo! 

cossie: i really think you are still in it this month!

Hi to everyone else

Wedding was good. weird, but good. i must admit im a touch depressed. MIL obviously is looking forward to grandkids. i was watching her dance with some random children i dont know last night, and it made me sad. it was a strange thing to trigger the sadness. 
then losing the hour today! i hate losing an hour on the weekend! why cant we lose an hour of work! 
basically the current depressed state is a combo of being emotionally drained (yesterday bought up a lot of stuff for DH i think), work woe, being tired, and not knowing where the fuck i am cycle wise! Although i hate when i get AF at least i know where i am at. 
Im considered "old"! i hate that, 35 isnt old. but im made to feel that way. i dont think i look 35! may be my eggs dont feel 35!
so i guess will also have to go through tests. DH very supportive of that process, will get his spermies tested. Do i just make an appt with my GP and go from there?


----------



## Melainey

Oh Abby you are NOT old! I have seen women a LOT older than you have babies.. I think your turn is very soon huni xx Yeah maybe you could start off with getting your bloods done? Just book in with your GP .. I think the tests are taken around CD22 :hugs: xx


----------



## Abby27

Well, just got some brown spotting, so AF is coming to visit. 
_(warning im about to have a little pms rant, they can get a little random)_

Why cant these things every be easy!??? i had to wait for like f**king ever to find a man, others were getting married and having babies when i was going out on dates with the worlds greatest tossers....I was totally lonely and depressed and everyone would say "your time will come"...but i had to wait, and wait. I FINALLY find a great man, and now TTC is hard to. Its so not fair. 
Yes im being a total victim and i know i am so lucky to have a great man, i know that.

its like being picked last for T Ball!_ (i warned you about the random)_ At school...I was always picked last! i wasnt smart then either! i had to work at sport to get any skill (even then i sucked and got picked last)....and work hard to get brains....Also...my bag is always last to come out at the airport! wait! wait wait! 
im sick of it, there has to be something that just works easily


----------



## cossime

Me too ab's, just started spotting so AF should be here tomorrow:( I feel like I had a little win though as I didn't test at all yayme!!!!

And from tomorrow, no temping so we are officially NTNP this month-just going to give my stress levels a break while we are overseas:)


----------



## Abby27

Sorry Cossie! you should be very proud! i wasted SO much money this cycle. how long is your holiday for?


----------



## Melainey

So sorry Abby :hugs: I wish I could take away your pain :cry: xx

So sorry cossi, But that is great about not testing this month :hugs: x


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby :hugs: :hugs: I wish I could fix it all for you.

Cossi, sorry about af.

Maybe you pair will be o"ing and showing us bfps together next month :)


----------



## Melainey

Herro Smithy :hi:


----------



## Lisasmith

Hello darling girl


----------



## Abby27

Cossie and i did join this thread the same day!

im ok, just a pms rant. Life just is how it is!


----------



## Lisasmith

Rant all you like :)


----------



## Melainey

How you feeling now Smithster? I am craving savoury .. Which is weird cause I really craved sugar the last time I got duffered!

Oh Abby :hugs: I am sure that it will get better soon :hugs: How long you ttc again? Are you going to go for tests? xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Carbs!!! Nom nom. I'm starving again and slightly constipated already


----------



## Melainey

I could barely sleep last night cause I was soooo blocked up! I kept letting it rip and laughing mt head off haha Daniel was not impressed but I just kept saying that I couldn't help it :rofl: (even when I could hehehe) Ohhhh carbs would be yummy! With salt .. (don't like salt normally but I normally crave it when I actually need it :happydance:

Any plans for today ladies?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Smithy, soooo funny and cute about ds!!!

Lainey, haha you horny beast! Can't even go to town cos you're babysitting! Haha

Abs & cossie, sorry bout AF. On the bright side, everyone is still staying in sync!! 

Abs sucks you feel sO shitty! Wish I could make it better for you! 

Nana, maybe buy a glass with your gift voucher! But don't get it engraved, nobody ever uses glasses that are engraved!


----------



## Abby27

i came off BC three years ago, and we pretty much not prevented since then (BC really crapped up my cycle though), except last year we prevented for a little bit so i wouldnt be duffered at our wedding. since then we have been officially trying. so charting and OPKing for 5 months. I was really really scared that this would be a problem for me.
the funny thing is i was scared because of how my cycle got all messed up. but ive managed to sort of fix that. 
i suppose i will make an appt to chat to my doctor, about a few things, i probably need a better strategy dealing with anxiety as well.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh abs, I feel your pain Hun x this is without exaggerating a complete roller coaster ride that just gets tougher and tougher. I'm not in a happy place today either....stupid witch :(


----------



## Abby27

it really is like a cruel joke! people get duffered by accident and dont want the baby, and then people who want one cant!

im in a PMS dark place! i agree nana, stupid witch


----------



## Melainey

Oh Abby :hugs: I hate BC .. It has never agreed with me so haven't been on it for a LONG time. I hope your body gets back into sync and that you get duffered very very soon xx

Nanna - About the trophy, I'd prefer to have a voucher over a bloody glass any day :winkwink: hehe x

SQUEEGS :hi: x


----------



## Melainey

Ladies am I able to dye my hair???


----------



## Abby27

You know Lainey, Vitex has really helped me. 34 day cycle is quite good! Ov around CD 18-20, not bad. so im quite pleased about that. 

Do you ever have little baby fantasies? yesterday when we were arriving at MILs house, and I got out of the car to press the buzzer to let us through the gate. i was imagining having a kid who wanted to press the buzzer to get into Grandma's. so we'd have to get them out of the car seat, and pick them up to reach the buzzer... it was just a random little fantasy!


----------



## Pammy31

yeah melainey... avoid amonia... ladies i started bleeding.. not quite light flow but looks like af... i am confused... it started cd14 late at night.. please help.


----------



## Melainey

That's great about the Vitex Abb :) 

Yeah I always have them.. I think it's only natural to have them, especially if you have been trying for as long as you have x


----------



## Abby27

pammy may be its a little ov bleed?


----------



## Lisasmith

Yes, you can dye your hair just stay in a well ventilated area. Pammy I have no idea, is this highly unusual for you?


----------



## Melainey

It's a brown dye but it has hydrogen peroxide in it? 

I'm not sure to be honest Pam? Have you tested? Cause your temps have been pretty high this month?


----------



## Newbie32

I'm right there with ya abs xxxx

Hmmm pammy I'm not sure either?


----------



## Melainey

Sorry about AF Nanna :jo: xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Lainey xxx never expected to be duffers this cycle but the six months of actually trying and failing has hit pretty hard this month :(


----------



## Melainey

Oh Nanna :jo: :hugs: I'm sorry you feel like poop :hugs: I really hope that it is you next month :hugs: xx


----------



## Abby27

Nana its totally suck worthy:hugs:

im going to indulge in a little :cry:
may be some chocolate, then girly movie. 
My Doggie knows im sad....he is so cute!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

nana and abbs, really hope you guys are ok! It's the worst time, cos on top of actually having a reason to be upset about the witch, your hormones are going wild on top of that which is depressing in itself!

Lainey, I just read a section on this in my book! I'll copy a few parts. 
"this is a subject that generates lots of debate, but there is no real evidence that colouring your hair will harm your baby. some tests suggest it may be harmful if it is absorbed through the scalp & into the bloodstream, but these involved huge quantities of the chemicals in question. so the good news for those among us who would rather spend 9 months in a cupboard than let the world see our roots, is that colouring your hair in pregnancy is almost certainly safe.

"It's worth bearing in mind, though, that hormonal changes affect your hair's condition so you might get a different colour or texture from the one you bargained on. you're also more likely to suffer an allergic reaction than usual, so do a strand test first.

"If you're really worried and prefer to err on the side of caution, you might choose to avoid colouring your hair during the first trimester when the baby's early development takes place, as some experts recommend"

it also says to use gloves & use in a ventilated area or to go for streaks or foild as they don't go right to the scalp, or use a vegetable based dye.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks Lainey xxx never expected to be duffers this cycle but the six months of actually trying and failing has hit pretty hard this month :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:sweetie, I wish there was something I could say to make you feel a bit better! even feeling the same way, it's still hard to make someone else feel better! xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm not sure either Pammy, I'm sorry...

Cossi, :jo:, and Abby- sorry about the :witch: it's truly the worst feeling ever! Are you ladies able to get the supplement Royal Jelly over there? I started taking it last month, supposed to help egg health and "stickiness." 

:flasher: you big horn dog, :rofl: poor Daniel!

Lisa- I'm quite jealous your boobs are already getting big, I've. Never been more than a B cup, soooooo excited to finally have a chest!!!


Hi Squeegs!:wave:


----------



## Pammy31

very unusual... no sore bbs. no cramps light flow with very small clots...


----------



## Abby27

yeah Rosie we can get royal jelly here. what form do you take it in? tincture, tablet? 

Im going to make a commitment to the herbs i got from my acupuncturist this month. Also CoQ10, Vitex, pre-seed. 
i usually have to take an antihistamine so i dont sneeze myself to death this time of year....would that be bad to use? i just take it at night. doesnt normally dry up my CM


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey Miss Rosie cheeks! How are you hun? I've never even heard of that supplement! haha I'm the same as you on the boob front! I told DH he'll be so lucky to have big boobs for a while and then they will shrink back down and be saggy too! hhaahhahaa I love my small boobs tho, got teased by my friends (still do lol) but can wear anything I want, so I love them!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls xxx

Might look into that one Rosiecheeks xx

Prob doesn't help that dh is out all day so I just watched what to expect when you're expecting.....bad call there :(


----------



## Rosie_PA

Abby, I take the capsules. It actually is known to have antihistamine effects also so may help your allergies as well as eggies!

Squeegs- I know what you mean, I always feel bad for the girls wearing 2 sports bras at the gym!!!


----------



## Abby27

Oh Nana i did that to last month! result was much tears! esp that bit where JLO has her little melt down. i think thats going to be me! :(
liked the movie though, did you?
Squeegs it comes from bees and its like a cure all. People take it generally for anti ageing and stuff. when i worked at a health food store it was a BIG seller for overseas travellers. We used to have whole Asian tour groups dropped outside our door and stock up. here is some info
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_jelly

if you are allergic to bees its a big no no

Ok i think i need a hobby, i need something other than work and getting depressed about ttc. i was crocheting, made a baby blanket that im clearly not urgently needing. may be i could work in my garden again. i wish we could get another doggie! stupid strata


----------



## ginny83

Abby - Maybe being a great mum will come super easy to you :) I also think having a chat with your GP is a good thing - you can tell them what you've been doing so far and see what they say. My GP is fantastic and recommended a preconception appointment for all people thinking about ttc. At the very least when you do get your BFP you might have a GP that knows your history :)

Newbie - sorry that AF turned up :( Glad to hear DH stopped smoking though :) 

Pammy - not sure what's going on :/ I've had O spotting (that I've noticed) on both cycles that I got my BFPs, but I O not that long after AF finishes so it's hard to tell if it;s just left over AF or actual O spotting. Maybe you're having an non Oing (can't remember the proper word for it) cycle and this is just AF?

AFM - I wish I could give some of you my boobage! I bought a couple of maternity bras the other week and they were DD and I feel like I'm already over-spilling in them - boo.


----------



## Abby27

Rosie_PA said:


> Abby, I take the capsules. It actually is known to have antihistamine effects also so may help your allergies as well as eggies!
> 
> Squeegs- I know what you mean, I always feel bad for the girls wearing 2 sports bras at the gym!!!

i
thanks Rosie, thats very interesting! have you had any other side effects? good or bad? has it increased your Rosie Hue! ?

Thanks Ginny! what an awesome thought


----------



## Squarepants

Hey guys

Can i join? This is our first Cycle TTC. I am 3DPO Today. 

I have really only got Tender breasts but thats a bout it for symptoms

Im kinda excited about my first TWW. 

Hi ALL!!!!!

BABY DUST TO ALL!!!!! XX


----------



## Abby27

Hey Squarepants! welcome!


----------



## Melainey

Welcome Squarepants!

RosieI know hehehe although he was not complaining hehe :winkwink: 

Squeegs thank you :) I think I may not dye it till 2nd trimester if I get that far :) hehe

I can't remember most of what else was said my mind is all foggy lately haha 

I can't even remember what I wad going to say about myself hmmmmmm !


----------



## Melainey

Oh on the bondage front I'm already a DD sooooooo don't even wanna think how big I and my boobs get :( sooooooo wish that I had list weight before I got duffers but oh well :) x


----------



## Pammy31

lol bondage... boobage


----------



## Melainey

BONDAGE??? Ahhhhhhhhh hahaha hahaha that is too funny!I meant boobage hahaha


----------



## Pammy31

got cramps now... feels like af but my temp is up...


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah sure you meant boobage Lainey....:rofl: xx


----------



## Newbie32

Still enjoyed it abs, just made me sadder :( hate to think I could be trying for 2years without any luck :( I'm getting too old for that!


----------



## Melainey

Did you test Pam?

Nana I do love a bit of bondage haha too bad Daniel doesn't :cry:


----------



## Pammy31

no melainey should i?


----------



## Abby27

Lainey when i read "on the bondage front" i thought "hang on, when were we talking about that. hahaha

Nana: one of my sisters tried for two years, for both her kids! so four years in total! oucH that would drive me insane. 
I did like the bit where she dives in holding all those sticks! Hahahahahahaha that would be me! 

Pammy you still on the vitex?


----------



## Melainey

Well your temps have been above your covert line all month? But I haven't got a clue? 

Haha oh Abby when I re read it I nearly pee'd myself hahaha was almost as gold as shelly potty training her DH :winkwink: hahaha


----------



## Pammy31

abby like clockwork with the vitex


----------



## Abby27

may be i should do something like this https://www.squidoo.com/egg-health

its frustrating to feel out of control of something...so may be a 90 day egg health mission might help me feel more in control?


----------



## Abby27

Pammy31 said:


> abby like clockwork with the vitex

when i first started taking it i got a little Ov bleed, freaked me out, but doc said it was ok. it was just a little pink smear that lasted barely any time. i had also that same day got my first pos OPK....do you have an OPK you can pee on?


----------



## Pammy31

peed on one last night... faint second line... but the bleeding is like light flow of af


----------



## Melainey

Squiggles I can see you hehe :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

Pammy31 said:


> peed on one last night... faint second line... but the bleeding is like light flow of af

and your temps are very high. i really dont know sorry. how heavy was your last AF? could you may be be duffered?


----------



## Pammy31

normal period was not as painfull as normal... probably due to vitex. temp is high. extremely confused


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie, love your small boobies while you can. When I was duffed with my first I had lovely b cups. I went to bed around 21 weeks wearing a bra and woke up in the morning with D CUPS!! I was in agony where my bra had dug into my skin, I was so upset and in pain that I called my boss in tears and told him about my boobs (lol) he gave us both the day off, picked me up and took me shooing for bras :rofl: 

My boobs never shrank afterwards I am a D to DD they just deflate like balloons when I stop Breastfeeding


----------



## Lisasmith

Shooing = shopping lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks for the info!

Lainey - WHEN you get to the second trimester, you will have luscious hair! Yeah, you might want to ease up on the bondage during pregnancy!!!! hahahaha that beats DH playing with himself!! hahaha

Welcoms Square pants! Good luck, hope you get a positive piss stick soon! haha

ok....so I've decided if you can't beat em, join em! I am now jumping in on the depression session! Just dropped of DSS & his mum told us her sister is also preggy and was like 'oh there's something in the water' (which didn't bother me so much as it affects me in no way at all, but still just abother one!) She's also back with the guy she split up with. but then she just kept going on about how bad her morning sickness is blah blah blah pregnancy, babies blah blah! I mean, what does she want to hear from us? you poor thing, hope you're better soon? I just want to pull her hair & scream and tell her to wake up to herself! 

Then in the car I cried almost instantly when we drove off! She just gets bloody everything. I Love my DSS sooo much, just wish he was ours full time! and now SHE gets to give him his first little sibling, and when I get pregnant, its will just be like 'oh it's just abother kid' she just gets in first with everything! soooo mad and upset and in depression mode!!

why me?! hahaha just had to throw that bit in, cos i know it sounds pathetic, and just want you all to realise that I can see that. lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisasmith said:


> Rosie, love your small boobies while you can. When I was duffed with my first I had lovely b cups. I went to bed around 21 weeks wearing a bra and woke up in the morning with D CUPS!! I was in agony where my bra had dug into my skin, I was so upset and in pain that I called my boss in tears and told him about my boobs (lol) he gave us both the day off, picked me up and took me shooing for bras :rofl:
> 
> My boobs never shrank afterwards I am a D to DD they just deflate like balloons when I stop Breastfeeding

awesome boss! I just got to the bottom of your post & started to see the skin in your signature pic, thought you had posted a pic of your boobs!! hahaha


----------



## Pammy31

i just looked for vitex side effects and mid cycle bleeding is a effect and skin rash which i have on my feet


----------



## Abby27

so sorry Squiggles! it sucks....sucks sucks sucks! she is an undeserving cow! Bet she would be good friends with evil duffered work bitch!


----------



## Abby27

Pammy31 said:


> i just looked for vitex side effects and mid cycle bleeding is a effect and skin rash which i have on my feet

Really! how interesting, did it say it was still ok to take?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs, I agree - Besties! they're both whores who need to learn to shut their legs!!! 


haha sorry...little outburst!


----------



## Melainey

Squiggles it is up there with DH playing himself but I think you are still in the lead hehehe! Sorry about the Bitch huni.. She really is a slut cow xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hehe there is something nice about calling people names! thanks looney!


----------



## Pammy31

abby didnt say to stop taking it... only one web site says it causes that... might go see my doctor on wednesday. i might frer for lainey in the morning.


----------



## Lisasmith

Fuck her squeegs! You're so much better on every level xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Lol no, no posting pics of my boobies


----------



## cossime

Abby27 said:


> Sorry Cossie! you should be very proud! i wasted SO much money this cycle. how long is your holiday for?

Hi Abby, we leave on the 31st of this month and are back on the 17th November!!! 7 days Langkawi, 7 days Penang and 3 days Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia!!! Can't wait:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks Lisa! Normally I can rise above it, and I'm coming good, I just think it's leading up to the time when I get my period and I think i will be gutted... Not to worry. I am on to bigger & better things today, cooking a roast chicken. mmmmm

Cossi, sounds like a great get away! Can I come?!


----------



## Lisasmith

Mmmmm chicken


----------



## cossime

:rofl: OK just picked myself off the floor from a laughing fit from reading all your posts!!!!

Squeegs, you win by a nose re. DH playing with himself but Lainey you came in a close 2nd with your bondage!!!!

Abby, I'm thinking I'm going to have some basic blood work done like what Ginny mentioned about her GP performing a pre-ttc blood test. Just so I know I'm all good. I really don't think I could wait until 12 months of trying before they refer me somewhere...(is it still 12 months? I'm 29 and will be 30 next August...)

Smithy, I'm a D and went up to a FF with DS!!WTF squeegs and Rosie consider yourselves lucky!!!! I used have nice perky C-D's and never wore a bra (DH is soooooo a boobs man) and now they are a D-DD and lay down south! Scared I might have to throw them over my shoulder next time round :rofl:!!!

Newbie, I had a cry today too must be the period hormones :hugs: to you chicky all the way from Lyndhurst, Melbourne xxx

Has anyone heard from Kiwi or Halliwell? Hope you're ok girls xxx

M2Q-you could soooo come!! You could lbe my baby sitter while me and hubby get up to some 'bondage' lol! I'm still laughing at that!!!

Can't wait to have sex this month and not think about what fkn day in my cycle it is!!! sorry, rant over ;)

much love to you all xxx

P.S. Welcome to the new lady (sorry can't remember your ID name!)


----------



## cossime

And Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Pammy!!! I think you should pee on a stick too in the morning!! xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Aw thanks cossie xxx

Welcome square pants!

Well I tried to cook out my sadness today...beef rendang and kapitan chicken for dinner...house smells divine and feeling a little better. So glad I have you girls to cheer me up, thanks to all of you for your kind words xxx I love you guys xx


----------



## Abby27

Squiggles you should hear some of my rants about evil duffered bitch! i can use some pretty choice words when i want to. 

Thanks cossie, i might to! i do like my doctor, i found her after i got out of hospital and she didnt scare me, and had an understanding of my anxiety (I have generalised anxiety disorder...or GAD!)

Nana: Love you to! cooking is on order here today too


DH and i are going to go on a health lifestyle thing. may be that will help! although he was talking about giving up pasta completely and im not sure im on board with that!
I dont want to go to work tomorrow :(
BUT i really do need to find a way that work isnt my life. its hard cause you spend so much time there, but really, my life is my family and that should be my focus. 

I did want to tell you all that at MIL wedding if i had worn my wedding dress i wouldve looked more fancy than the bride herself! and in the pre-photos it wouldve looked like my wedding! she mentioned again though that i shouldve worn it ODD ODD ODD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

MMMMM sasha, I'm coming to your house for dinner!!! YUM!!!

Cossi, does your little one need potty training?? I am a gun at that! LOL 

I've been missing Kiwi & Halli too! I hate it when people disappear when thay have been sad, makes me worry!

Missing 2mums too! 

Glad we know where Loop is, Angel kept us in the loop there. pardon the pun! haha that was totally unintentional, but I thought I'd go with it! haha 

I'm going to stop there, cos if I start mentioning too many MIA ladies, I'll surely miss someone!


----------



## Newbie32

Same squeegs xxx

Fil came for dinner and loved my curries :) 

I feel may have a tough week ahead..... Xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahahaha abbs, that's sooo funny that she mentioned it again! what a weirdo! lol Maybe she didn't want all the spotlight on her? haha

OH MY GOSH! this stupid bitch is mental!!! Now she won't stop texting DH... She is asking if we put knives in DSS' mouth. WTF does she not realise that she has called the cops twice on the fuckwit she's living with cos she's concerned for DSS' safety.....and she's back there.... why won't she fuck off and realise that DSS is safer here than he is with her! Knives in his mouth....what a dick! This is because last night at dinner, DH licked a knife & DSS got cranky at him and said 'naughty dad' cos he knows it's wrong. Now he's obviously told her that and she gets from it that we force knives in his mouth! This is a pretty tame night as far as the past goes! One time I was in trouble for 'pulling his hair' seriously, If I wanted to pull someones hair or stick knives in someone's mouth, she needs to look a bit closer to home to find who I'd want to do it to! lol

sorry...had to get that one out too. Think AF is coming in the next couple of days, I'm waayyy too highly strung for her not to be!


----------



## Abby27

Squiggles she isnt just an undeserving cow, she is a DAFT MORONIC undeserving cow!

put knives in his mouth! (insert PISH sound, and appalled face)
Does this happen often after you drop DSS off?


----------



## Newbie32

Far out squeegs. What a joke she is!!!! Sorry you have to put up with that Hun xx


----------



## Melainey

Squiggles she is a fuckin tramp and I would love to punch her straight in the forehead!!! <3

Abby your MIL is nuts hahahaha but I reckon i'd like her hahahaha


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all - sounds like it has been a bit of a down day all round. I was also feeling very down this morning - DH decided I needed retail therapy and took me clothes shopping - helped a little but then got sad again as I had to go shopping for 'fat clothes' as thanks to my thyroid induced weight gain I have nothing that fits me. Feeling a little better now though although not looking forward to school tomorrow and all the mums asking me if I am pregnant As a few have decided that we shoukd be trying as im of that age and now think they have the right to ask- so insensitive but every time I'm off sick - which isvoften - they ask and now that I've gained weight they'll assume I am - such a slap in the face! Plus I am exhausted and don't feel up to working tomorrow!!! 

I wish I could cheer everyone up but am not very cheerful myself! 

Thinking of having an early night... Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day all round! Xx

Sending big hugs to you all!


----------



## Melainey

Oh Angel :hugs: I'm sorry huni xxx i wish I would take away everybody's problems :hugs: xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks girls. It's such bullshit. And because of how she has acted in the past, there is always the fear of her teking DSS away from us, and that would just break us, so we just suck everything up and get over it. We bow down to everything she wants cos she has the trump card. It sucks some times! on a good day, I normally focus on how lucky we are to have DSS so much. I even find myself depending this crazy bitch & trying to reason with the decisions she makes to do a bit of damage control so DH doesn't get mad at the stupid shit she does. Can't even explain why, she just fucks with my mind sometimes. I hope she loses sleep at night over all the shit she's done.

When her & DH were still at the fighting every time they spoke stage, he woul dtry to be calm with her & say normal stuff and out of the blue, she would say "I'm not a bad person" and she would say it like 3 or 4 times in a conversation...you don't just say something like that unless you know you ARE a bad person.


----------



## Abby27

Lainey: yeah she is nuts, i like her a lot!. i think on some level she wants me to feel that i can wear it again so i get value for money. i think that is where its coming from. She is SO happy that i married her son, its all very cute. 

oh and DH's grandfather yesterday told me i was his fav granddaughter! he is going deaf and so he shouted it to me! very sweet. 

Angel it is a bit of a sad day, sorry that you had a bad day to. Im sure you look beautiful! we are always our worst critic! (your DH sounds so sweet!) 

im going to blame day light savings!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel, that's so insensitive! I mean you're their kids teacher, your personal life is none of their business. That must be so hard! So sorry sweetie! Probably made even worse by the fact that their kids would all run home & say you were away again. ggrr i'm angry at them for you!!!

Looks like today is just turning to shit!

On a positive, Looney will get her results tomorrow! 

and also that house husbands will be on soon!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby27 said:


> Lainey: yeah she is nuts, i like her a lot!. i think on some level she wants me to feel that i can wear it again so i get value for money. i think that is where its coming from. She is SO happy that i married her son, its all very cute.
> 
> oh and DH's grandfather yesterday told me i was his fav granddaughter! he is going deaf and so he shouted it to me! very sweet.
> 
> Angel it is a bit of a sad day, sorry that you had a bad day to. Im sure you look beautiful! we are always our worst critic! (your DH sounds so sweet!)
> 
> im going to blame day light savings!

hahaha she sounds awesome! I also really like people who are a little kooky! And so nice about your DH's Grandfather!

My hubby's family are like that with me, think I'm the best thing ever for him. haha


----------



## Pauls_angel

Well lovelies I'm calling it a night - tomorrow will be easier if I have had a decent sleep! I hope you all have a better day tomorrow too! Night. X


----------



## Newbie32

Me too, sorry you're down too angel xxx fx tomorrow will be better for us all xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Night angel! sweet dreams!

Abbs, sorry - missed your question before! It used to happen more often - he would have "cuts & scratches" or "bruises" or he would be 'sunburnt' she's a drama queen. and she takes his word as gospel. which was worse when he was 2. now that he's 3 he is a bit better with his sentences. before, he would say a word & she would make a sentence for him. drama drama drama! Hate it!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

night sashi bear!! xxxx


----------



## Melainey

Been sleeping again ladies haha this tiredness us just too much and I have a busy week in work too :-( how are we all?x


----------



## Pammy31

good night ladies... peed on a frer negitive.. peed on opk neg... hmm weird shit.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hi ladies, so sorry its been a depressive day! :hugs: easy to feel that way, at least we have each other to pull us out of it. I wish I had found you guys a year and half ago when we started ttc, def had the moments of breakdowns, its never going to happen, im a failure as a woman, etc etc. Its all normal, esp when it takes so long to conceive.

For those that aren't duffered yet and thinking about getting bloods done, do it. I had mine done last october, to check why it wasnt happening, everything was good, but then didnt get knocked up til july, should have had more done, bc bloods after bfp showed that i wasnt up to date on rubella (which i was in oct), which means until 16 weeks pregnant i cant be around children younger than 12 months. So i suggest you get your bloods done and check for rubella immunizations. also heard that bfp can reduce rubella immunity in your system so best to get the shot before duffed anyways. I hope that all made sense, i've found it to be quite annoying- the restriction around babies, i cant work and i cant cuddle any lil cutie pie.

edit: i forget who was talking about antihistamines, but i suffer from hayfever/allergies and our chemist gave me Poloramine- works really really well, and completely safe during ttc, preg, and breastfeeding.


----------



## Melainey

How are you feeling 2mums? X


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi Girls,

Sorry haven't had a chance to read ALL the pages from the last few days. The hen weekend was fantastic. I am absolutely wrecked. But will try and catch up in the next few hours. :) 

Hope everything is ok. It sounds like there was "downer" of a day. Did I miss anything at all. AF turned up during the hen party. I was not happy as of course I was at a pub and not prepared at all. But I guess with 25 other women someone was able to come to my rescue :)

Well better get back to reading :coffee:


----------



## Lisasmith

:hi: kiwi. Sorry the bitch got you and at a most inconvenient time!


----------



## Lisasmith

I think I am satisfied that my temps are staying up. I'll retire that thermometer today after I test again


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls!

2mums, great to see you! thanks for words of encouragement! I'm also not immune to rubella. we decided not to stop trying cos you can't get pregnant for a while after it. In hindsight, we should have done it, as that was a year ago! not to worry, I'll just know the risks are increased, be careful & have it once bub is born!

kiwi sorry bout the witch, glad you had a great hens night tho!!

Smithy - good plan!! I thin kit's less stressful to not temp thru pregnancy!

AFM... AF is on her way. Had EWCM this morning, and I have had fertile CM at this point in my cycle since starting to chart. I'm guessing Tuesday or Wednesday will be the day, just have to wait for it. 

Hope today is a better day for everyone!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Newbie32

BOOOOO squeegs :( thats my dead ringer giveaway as well.....as soon as it i see it i know its all over again :( Damn that estrogen!!!

I am still ms misery guts today, i think DH was pleased it was a work day!!! My boss better not come near me today or may have a ranting, raving pms lunatic of a :jo: on his hands!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hi kiwi :hugs: sorry about that bloody witch Xx

Squeegs you're not out until she comes! I've heard you can still get ewcm when duffers!I know I get watery cm ! Only reason I don't enter it I'd because it keeps changing my o date haha x

Smithy great idea! I think I will retire from it soon too! have togo to work today! Boo! Sooooooo results will be a lot later today :( I don't think I have ever been sooooooo nervous I'm actually seeing myself forX then to be bad! I'm sooooooo bloody gassy haha can't stop farting and still majorly blocked up!


----------



## Lisasmith

Sorry you're still a misery bubble :(


----------



## Lisasmith

We shall retire them together! Ugh, work! Let us know as soon as you get them results


----------



## Melainey

Will do smithy  have to get yet another bus into town hahaha I need my licence!


----------



## number2woohoo

Yep good idea girls. I stopped temping last week when I realised it was stressing me out. 
Lainey, go and get your license love! :)


----------



## Melainey

Haha I know! I'm a slack arse! I'm on my L's but haven't bothered to drive lately sooooooo I can do test and get logs haha! Lazy bum! How are you Amanda?


----------



## number2woohoo

Doing ok here. Generally, the mornings are ok, but I start to flag by late afternoon, by evenings I am ratshit.


----------



## Melainey

Ooh no :( you poor thing x


----------



## Lisasmith

I need my license too.. So slack. I just tested again and yes, the old thermometer is being retired.

I'm wasted come 4-5pm


----------



## lisamfr

Good Afternnon Girls,

Finally up to date but I have a complete blonde moment & have totally forgotten 
half of the things I just read.

Sorry to hear some of you had a down moment over the weekend. I hope your all feeling much happier today. Baby dust your way girls!

Afm &#8211; not sure what is going on finished af on Saturday one day earlier & had a massive night out didn&#8217;t get home until 5am Sunday morning. Wake up with a massive hangover and still feeling it today. As A was with her grandparents & af had finished early we decide to have some fun Sunday morning. Then yesterday afternoon & still today I am getting light cramping. This is the first for me. So not sure what it is but my period was normal. Also find out my sister in-law have stared TTC. I told DH that knowing my luck she too will be pregnant before me. So this month we are going to try hard to fall pregnant & try to have fun at the same time & not think about baby see if that make a different.


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck and have lots of fun!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey- feeling better, not as tired these days. 
mum2q- makes sense, i wasnt sure how long they say to stop ttc after having the shot.

all you duffered get your rest and let DH do everything!!! :) 

and melainey- get behind the wheel of a car love! :rofl: 

xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies, read everything but today's 12 hrs kicked my butt so I'm not going to try and comment on everything. Hope you ladies all have a great day!! Xo :flower:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ps- I've quit temping as of this AM, read about it last night and apparently temps normally says up a few days after MCs so I decided not worth the added stress (and let me tell you, I stress about EVERYTHING!)


----------



## cossime

Hi girls! Feelong flightly beeter after a crap and shit-house day yesterday:(

So still spotting by AF should make her full appearance by tomorrow...ugh...I have booked into see a Women's Health docotor on Saturday morning.I know I've only been ttc for 2 cycles now but just want to get my bloods done _just incase!_

Lisafr not sure about the post-period cramping??? I'm so sick of analysing every darn pinch or pull in my pelvis region I'm looking forward to NTNP this month:)

Didn't take my temp this morning either!! You will notice no ff chart on my signature anymore:) Hope you guys are ALL feeling better today xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry am a bit mia today girls....getting slammed at work and then have to go to an appt at 3.30 so wont be back on until tonight (nothing exciting re appointment, just my monthly mani/pedi :) )

Not sure re the cramping lise, but i hope it goes away soon!

Cossie i dont blame you....today is the first day i havent temped since i started ttc. Im over it all to be honest.Im not sure if we might look at taking a break back to ntnp for a few months, i really feel drained, and really really negative about it which is really out of character for me :(


----------



## cossime

Ohh Sash, I can't say I know totallly how you feel but I feel so shit after 2 unsuccessful attempts of ttc so I can only imagine how you must feel :hugs: I'm getting really pissed off at constantly seeing people fall pregnant and say 'we didn't plan it' I think that's what I hoping to happen for me this month just quietly...

I think you need to do whatever is best for you. I told DH about going to see a doc about having my blood work done and although he had no idea why, he was supportive as he could be...they really don't get it do they? He's like 'what's wrong with you' because clearly there must be something wrong with ME! sigh...i'm just angry at the minute...hopefully our bfp's aren't far away chicky... xxx


----------



## lisamfr

I agree with Coss, Sash do whatever is best for you. But at the same time dont be to hard on your self. Don't you have an bike event coming up soon? Maybe forces more on that & just enjoy NTNP.


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been so slack! Am home now so hopefully will be around a bit more! :) 

Can't read back past page 914 as someone has some rude words I'm guessing so my Internet has it as access denied! Lol. So I only read the last few pages! 

Smithy...sounds good! I stopped charting/ testing straight away. I think I'd find it too stressful. 

Rosie...how are you? Has it settled in yet? 

Sorry AF got a few of you! :( sad times, hope you're all better today! :hugs:

2mums it's interesting you say that about the immunity thing. I've always been up to date with vaccines (my mum & MIL are both practice nurses so both a bit nazi!) when I was pregnant with maggie I was non-immune to rubella also- my titre was 11!! I wasn't able to avoid babies/children obviously and all was fine. I had the vaccine when she was born so 18months ago. Had my bloods back this time and they said I'm non-immune again to rubella, hep B (my mum can't be immune to hep b!) and chicken pox despite having a bad case of the pox when I was 2! I can't avoid babies again but I just need to be careful. be aware of outbreaks and let people know ASAP so they can be mindful. You just need to avoid families whose children haven't been vaccinated. Vaccines aren't just there to protect the child being immunised but to protect vulnerable people, preggo's and oldies. Quite often the blood results can show up wrong during early pregnancy so you can ask for a retest if you're really worried! 

Amanda, I know how you feel. I'm starting to feel queasy most of the day. Feel hungry all the time which gets worse as the day goes on, and by bed time I look 6months along due to being so bloated and feel so rotten and exhausted! Never had this with the girls so fx'd it's a boy! (Not that I'll care at all!) 

Lainey how are you? Apart from feeling tired? Sickness hit yet? 

Angel sorry you're feeling crap Hun! Hope you feel better really soon! :hugs: xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh nana, I was getting very frustrated too and was thinking about trying to stop temping for a month or 2....focus on your upcoming trip love! Big hugs!! Xx

Hi Lucy! It hasn't set in yet, AT ALL! Its so early I think I'm afraid to let myself get to excited! I just keep praying for a healthy sticky bean!! How are you? Sorry you are starting to get sick!! :(


----------



## Lisasmith

Hi there honey! Sorry the pregnancy is making you so bloated. I feel ya, I'm just past 4 weeks and starving all the time and as a result bloated.

I'll answer for Lainey, she is tired and constipated lol


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls.

Yeah cossie im really struggling atm..... id like to throw myself in the too hard basket!

Lisa & Rosiecheeks the ride is 13 days away - so unfortunately only a distraction until O, and then i fear i'll be floundering again :(

Sigh.


----------



## lisamfr

I know it's hard Sash. I told DH we are not going to think about it to much but I know next week I will. We are just going to have fun & try to relax which is so easy to say but hard to act on.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks hun xxxx


----------



## Halliwell

OMG OMG OMG SOMANY BFPS!! CONGRATZ LADIES!!!!!! oh im so happy for you guys im almost in tears!!

Sorry for my delayed post Ive been in court all week ad back in vic on the weekend over this whole grandpa touching my sister thing!! such BS!! 

Oh this is so terriffic!!! I love that Ive been away for a while and come back to bfps!!! The stork has been so busy lately!!!

I still have heaps of pages to catch up on, im about on page 870!!

I hope everyone has been really well though!! 
xx


My period was wierd this week... I only bled lightl for a day and a half and spotted for the rest of the four days :/ now that ive stopped spotting I just have a massive headache which hasnt gone away for two days? Do any of you girls know if thats a sign??? Im hoping its not just stress over this whole family sitch... My periods are normally always fairly medium to heavy.. but yes.. any advice I would love!!

Back to reading I go!!


----------



## Pammy31

Hello ladies.. temp is way down bleeding has stopped...


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - Glad you had fun at the hen party :) I guess if AF is going to turn up that's a pretty good occasion to turn up at! I've managed to either be pregnant or away for the few of my close friends that have hen parties. 

Smithy - I stopped temping after I had my hcg levels checked, it feels good to stop hey? Although I quite like seeing that little pattern. I might even start temping again after having this bub even though we won't be ttc for quite some time (if at all!)

Cossime - just be prepared for them to give you a lecture on how 2 cycles is still very early etc. Hopefully they'll do your bloods as it kinda feels proactive doesn't it?

Newbie - sorry to hear you're feeling down :( Maybe ntnp until you're settled into a new job will help you focus on something else for a while? Or would maybe seeing a GP to see if there's anything they can do to help speed things along? 

I'm very pro being vaccinated and I get quite upset when parents are anti vaccinations and choose not to vaccinate their kids - everything else parents can decide for what's in the best interests of their child, but like LLPM said vaccinations are not just about your own child it's about reducing risks for the whole community. Sorry, rant over (and sorry if any of you are anti vaccinations!).

All you newbie BFPers, I feel the same as you (tired and sick) and I'll be 15 weeks in a couple of days :/ I have a bit of a fantasy lately where I check myself into a plush hotel for a weekend ALONE and just sleep and watch TV in bed for the entire weekend. I told DF about it and he told me I could do it for a night if I wanted and he'd look after DS - that made me feel like a selfish cow, so fantasy is a bit tainted now lol

Hope everyone else I've missed is having a good day :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, Ginny your husband sounds like a sweetie. 
It does feel good to let go of temping. I have no control over what happens now so ill just enjoy this pregnancy


----------



## LLPM

ginny83 said:


> I'm very pro being vaccinated and I get quite upset when parents are anti vaccinations and choose not to vaccinate their kids - everything else parents can decide for what's in the best interests of their child, but like LLPM said vaccinations are not just about your own child it's about reducing risks for the whole community. Sorry, rant over (and sorry if any of you are anti vaccinations!). :)

Yeah I totally agree! It annoys me when people don't vaccinate...I know some carry minor risks but unless your child has a medical condition increasing those risks I have to be honest and say I think it's selfish! Most people who don't vaccinate use the "it increases chances of autism etc" when it's actually been disproved totally. I do my best to protect my children & others around me but its hard when other people refuse to do the same and expose people to awful deadly preventable diseases! 
Maggie is due for her chicken pox vaccine tomorrow, but obviously I'm not immune so need to chat with the GP before she has it about whether its safe as its a live vaccine. I have a feeling the risk is very minor and the risk of not vaccinating poses a wider threat not only to me & my baby but others too! I'm tossing up the risks but I'm leaning more towards having it because if she doesn't have it and contracts chicken pox I'm at a 70% chance of getting it as well as other children and at risk people. Hmmm ave spent all day thinking about it! Any input?


----------



## ginny83

Lisasmith said:


> Oh, Ginny your husband sounds like a sweetie.
> It does feel good to let go of temping. I have no control over what happens now so ill just enjoy this pregnancy

He's pretty good :)

I'm also looking at text books to buy and remembered that I bought text books off you late last year! How funny is that (and lucky I didn't muck you about with paying for them :haha:)


----------



## Lisasmith

Hahaha!

I have a child with autism, vaccines have NOTHING to do with it. And honestly I would prefer all my kids have autism then die from a preventable disease.


----------



## ginny83

Yeah, I don't know what I'd do about the chicken pox one. Max had his a couple of weeks ago and they asked me if I had chicken pox before (which I have). They said that 5% of children will actually develop a couple of pox which are infectious - but it's the fluid inside that's the infectious bit. Max never ended up developing any. 

Could you wait until you were in 2nd tri for her to get it? I'd also recommend speaking to your GP about it rather than the people that give the shots, because for me they were a bit hopeless in fully explaining the risks.


----------



## Halliwell

My partner and I are going to have aot of trouble when this comes up. his whole family are against vaccinations, mine are for.. as am I. We have gotn into so many arguements over whether or not our child is going to be vaccinated. For every article against it there is one for it and i have no idea what im going to do when we actually have a kid!!


----------



## Abby27

hello Ladies! Well im going to jump on the pro vaccine thing here. I hate getting into conversations with anti vaccination folk. It always gets really heated! 
evil duffered bitch at work is a HUGE Anti Vacinator! so you can imagine the chats ive had there.
Everyone should make their choices, but its SO important to make a well informed choice, and ive found that the anti vax community like to misreport facts. or make claims that just are not supported by the medical community. Of course we want to do what is best for our children, and when you hear things like the autism it can really scare you. We did a lot of research and found that most of it seems to be based in fiction/fear. im sorry if im offending any one here. I have a lot of good information if anyone is interested. Ive got somewhere a really good document on the recent "fluoride lowers children's IQ" that went around, let me know if your interested.
Nana: im right there with you! trying very hard to stay positive. its hard when AF is beating my insides to a pulp! (well its not that bad i suppose, but painful enough to add insult to injury)
just the thought of going through OPK crazy and trying to have well timed, not stressed, relaxed, fun sex...without my brain going batty on me...i just dont think i can deal! 

I think when TTC we have to work really hard to not be all about TTC. hobbies, other interests, planning for the future without thinking you might be duffered then is all very important for ones sanity...i think. 

2mums: thanks for the info for anti histamines! my nose thanks you too! 

Cossie im really proud of you to be able to stop for the moment. and nlot test last month, well done!

how are all our duffered ladies going? living through you all, so need ALL the details pls!
Also did you do anything different/ etc that you want to share?

I had an ok day at work today, but im thinking fairly seriously about moving state.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all - I left my laptop at home by accident today so couldn't log on to say while I was at work! Home now and exhausted! Annoyed at my body and my thyroid as despite being on my organic diet for over a week now and losing 1.5kg in the first few days I have now managed to gain back 1.6 so am worse than when I started!!! I have no more energy either! But I am enjoying the food and still have about a week's worth of it stocked in the fridge so will keep at it at least until I have eaten my current supply. I am partly blaming af for the weight gain too. Also can't stop peeing - I have always had a nana bladder but I went about 12 times overnight which I ridiculous! Not sure if I can blame the thyroid for that one but who knows! Next blood test is in a week so will hopefully be on meds soon after that and can get back to normal and back to tic again! 

Just re read all that and it sounds a bit negative - all true but I am feeling much better than yesterday and the day before - a lot more positive today.

I am very pro vaccinations :) halli it must be hard knowing you will have to face criticism from one side of the family for whichever decision you and DH make about vaccinating your kids - I don't envy you!

Lucy so nice to see you back online! Sorry to hear you are feeling unwell!

Does anyone know when madly is back from her trip? 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi abs glad work was a little better today!


----------



## Abby27

Im not overly fond of the tone of this letter, its quite argumentative, but its an intesting read

https://skeweddistribution.com/2012/03/26/dear-antivaxxer-this-is-why-i-do-not-care-for-you/


----------



## Pammy31

:hi: Angel hugs babe!!


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Angel! im glad that you are feeling a little better to! you could probably blame AF for your weight gain! and once its over, be back to being a bit lighter. Are you allowed to exercise much? may be some light swimming?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks pammy! How are you today Hun? Am hoping your massive temp dip is ov and that the bleed was just the vitex! Not sure why you'd be getting neg opks though - confusing!?! Keep us posted! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Abby27 said:


> Thanks Angel! im glad that you are feeling a little better to! you could probably blame AF for your weight gain! and once its over, be back to being a bit lighter. Are you allowed to exercise much? may be some light swimming?

Thanks Abs, I have been walking most days for about an hour - I guess my body just doesn't realise that as a recovered anorexic I don't cope well with weight gain and despite knowing I am much more than my outward appearance my confidence is affected big time by my looks! So shallow I know - stupid body/brain!


----------



## Abby27

Hey, thats interesting! i was a starve yourself gal too! i totally get it, so much of our self worth gets all wrapped up in our weight. im podge at the moment, and its really hard.
I want to say that You are one of the sweetest kindest people i have ever met! and that comes through just from knowing you through this site! so your perception yourself, and how you are feeling, is not how others see you
dont know if that helps!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Abs your a sweetheart! X


----------



## Pammy31

We love you.... both... I am alot fatter but my Partner loves me natural and how I am I am 110kg and happy. I am only 160cm.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pammy you're gorgeous! And your DH sounds like a real sweety too - Paul has always been great about not caring what I weigh - he just wants me to be happy with myself - and I do try to be!


----------



## MissieT

Hi ladies,
Posted a quick reply yesterday and got a message that it had been sent for approval to a moderator and not seen it appear yet - there wasn't anything naughty in it so not sure why? :)
Sorry to hear so many of you are feeling a bit down - I hope you all are feeling better soon.
Newbie, sorry that you are feeling so rubbish. Good luck with your last bit of training for your ride.
My cycles seem to be all over the place. Since finishing breast feeding earlier this year (ds has allergies so bf'd for a pretty long time) they vary between 21 and 30 days. Af is also a bit random - changes in length and heaviness month to month. Not sure if this is why we've not been lucky yet. Just finishing af this cycle, am cd6 and getting ewcm so guessing this might be a short cycle and we should be bd'ing from today? Does anyone know if having a really short first half of a cycle affects egg quality?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry missie I'm not an expert on cycle length - I do know that you need your luteal phase to be at least 10 days but not sure about your follicular phase - nana or Lucy will know more!


----------



## MissieT

Angel - ditto what the others say. Thank you for starting this lovely thread and gathering together all these lovely ladies. Being comfortable with who you are and what you look is something I don't think any of lady is good at. I really hope your new diet and good management of you thyroid means you feel as beautiful on the outside as you are on the inside.


----------



## Abby27

My DH is great about the weight thing to. when i lost heaps of weight he wanted me to put it back on so that my boobs would get bigger (they deflated...but to a C cup, so that is ok)

When im all Woe woe woe about TTC i remember how lucky i am to have him. in fact he is making me dinner right now!

Missie i dont know about that sorry! but with EWCM sounds like its time to implement the SMEP https://community.babycenter.com/post/a27205867/sperm_meets_egg


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i hate getting involved in the vaccination debate, i understand the anti side, and if it only affected that one kid and their family then ok, but society as a whole gets affected and I dont think its fair for one person to take that decision into their own hands! 

I have to say taking a break from ttc was the best thing we ever did, now granted we didnt want to at first, our donor was travelling for two months, then it was the holidays, and we were a bit upset about 'wasting the time', but then embraced it, got back to ourselves, as a loving couple, not a ttc couple, enjoyed life, got a bit healthier, travelled ourselves, then bam first time back trying, all relaxed, ready and happy with whatever the outcome a bfp! It does suck, I'm aware, we've waited this long, we've tried for so long, taking some time off just seemed like the worst idea, but I think it paid off, for us anyways. (we had a break altogether from oct 11-july 12--huge break!!! (had tried for 8 months), but i think ntnp is just as good as long as you keep it relaxed and stick to your not stressing guns!)

hope you all feel better that need too! Angel - hope you get a good nights sleep and start noticing the diet helping! All our new bfps- hope you all get some good rest, and those tummys and bums don't play up too much! 
For whoever asked, livign vicariously, lol. I get headaches at night, too tired I think since i've dropped my nap from first trimester, and been craving hot chocolate like nothing else!! Oh and pb&j!!! ;)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yummo hot chic and pb&j are two of my faves! Enjoy them for both of us Amber!!! I can have organic hot chic with ric milk but no where near as good as the real thing! LOL! Still nice though!


----------



## Abby27

that was me! thanks 2mums! 

goodness i just so want to see those two lines....
i might go have a little cry (im ok, just need to get it out etc)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hugs Abs - better to let it out xx


----------



## MissieT

Abby27 said:


> My DH is great about the weight thing to. when i lost heaps of weight he wanted me to put it back on so that my boobs would get bigger (they deflated...but to a C cup, so that is ok)
> 
> When im all Woe woe woe about TTC i remember how lucky i am to have him. in fact he is making me dinner right now!
> 
> Missie i dont know about that sorry! but with EWCM sounds like its time to implement the SMEP
> 
> Thanks Abby. I've heard of Smep but didn't know the details. I love a plan of action!


----------



## Abby27

Enjoy your BDing Missy! 
Are you going to start a chart? We ALL enjoy chart stalking! i make a few of my own too!


----------



## Melainey

Hey ladies... :)

Haven't read anything yet, but just thought I would let you all know that I am in the waiting room of the doctors! :) x


----------



## MissieT

I'm going to try and add mine to my signature today :)


----------



## MissieT

Fx'd for you Melainey :)


----------



## Abby27

Good Luck Lainey! im sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, I've only noticed it since charting as I check my CM. When I saw it, I remembered it last time, so IO checked back and it's on all of my charts. So now I know what to want missing from a cycle! I think it's a good idea to ntnp for a while. If trying doesn't get the job done, may as well get your life back! focus on your bike riding, maybe make a plan to get some tests done while not trying so you know where you stand when you get back to it! I know what you mean tho, I don't think I could ntnp at this point, I am not at the stage where i could relax and let it happen on its own. I would be in tears every time DH didn't wanna head to bed I think. 

Loop - welcome back! haha Lainey & I were probably the culprits for your internet being blocked! sorry. lol

Looney, get driving chicken! you'll perk up in about 8 or 9 more weeks I think!

Smithy, great profile pic! 

Lisa, nice to see you again!

Cossi, you'll have a blast ntnp! hehe

Halli - welcome back! sorry you're in court, hope it's nto too bad & your grandpa gets a good result! might teach your sister a bit about life. Not sure about your period. I would say it's probably stress related, you've got a lot going on atm! hope it means something, but don't want to get your hopes up if its not. 

pammy, not sure whats going on, but I'd say that maybe you had a non-ovulatory cycle & that was a funny AF getting you back on track? 

Ginny, you should take a night for yourself! You may just find it's enough to kick start you into that enjoyable part!

agreeing with everybody on the vaccinations! I am all for them! 

Hi abby! hope you're feeling ok sweetie! hugs!

Hi angel! hope you get what you're looking for with your test results next week! It can't come quick enough. Not sure when Mads is back, soon I hope! And It's not stupid at all to feel that way about your body! You're doing an amazing job to be able to fight the urge to go back to your old ways. I don't know everything about anorexia, I know enough to realise that it's a very complicated illness though, and I think you're incredibly brave & strong to be able to live your life in a healthy way! 

Missie, we have been sensored, but never sent to the moderator!! haha you're the queen! good on you!!! hahaha did you mention anything about disabilities or anything like that? That's the kind of thing they don't allow on here from what I can gather - cos we talk about everything else!!! Normally the longer the eggy is in there, the more mature they are when released. It's better not to be too early, but really has no impact I don't think... everyone is different. 

Hi 2 mums! Hope you're well xx

AFM, my book arrived today, so I'm off to read 'the impatient woman's guide to getting pregnant'. it's going to be awesome! hehehe


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> Hey ladies... :)
> 
> Haven't read anything yet, but just thought I would let you all know that I am in the waiting room of the doctors! :) x

:happydance:yay! good girl, can't wait for the awesome results!!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey :hugs::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## ginny83

2mums - it must have been quite hard to have been forced in away into having a break and also kinda sucks that you two kinda can't ever try ntnp... go glad everything worked out for you both in the end anyway :) 

I also don't really like getting into the vaccination debates because I usually believe that there's no one singular "right way" on raising a child and I know that parents get judged so much as it is... but I'm sticking to my guns on the vaccinations :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay lainey!!! Looking fwd to hearing your result! Hoping it is super multiples high!!!


----------



## Halliwell

Thanks Squeegs :) yeh im hoping she grows up!!!


----------



## Abby27

Pammy31 said:


> i just looked for vitex side effects and mid cycle bleeding is a effect and skin rash which i have on my feet




ginny83 said:


> 2mums - it must have been quite hard to have been forced in away into having a break and also kinda sucks that you two kinda can't ever try ntnp... go glad everything worked out for you both in the end anyway :)
> 
> I also don't really like getting into the vaccination debates because I usually believe that there's no one singular "right way" on raising a child and I know that parents get judged so much as it is... but I'm sticking to my guns on the vaccinations :)

me too!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm going to head to bed and read for the night ladies!

Hope you all have a lovely sleep! And that tomorrow will be a bit better!

xxxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squeegs, tbh I'm not even sure if I can bring myself to ntnp as well, but am just feeling generally useless and like a failure which isn't fun at all :(

Good luck Lainey, I have everything crossed for you x

Angel hopefully it's just af messing with the weight and when she goes you'll pop back down again, it could just be fluid retention perhaps?

Abs I'm sure you'll make the right decision re your job and living location. I know how you feel, those two lines just feel like they are never going to appear...

Hi to everyone else, I've only skimmed the past few pages so need to go back and read up and catch up xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps squeegs it's s great book, I loved it xx


----------



## MissieT

Ha ha squeegs - there may have been a few expletives about the af witch!


----------



## Pammy31

ahh the joys of bleeding.... so wanted bd last night but bleeding means a big no.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ditto pammy :)


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry your cycle seems so whacky pammy, maybe whacky will bring you a bfp tho! X


----------



## Pammy31

am i stupid to have a gut feeling i am preg.... i am stupid... please tell me i am dumb...


----------



## ginny83

no such thing as dumb gut feelings :), but going on your BFN and last AF the chances would be pretty slim, so don't torture yourself about it either...

although, if you wanted to triple check since you're having such a wacky cycle why don't you go to the GP and ask for a blood test? Do you usually have irregular cycles? Maybe that'd be something worth mentioning too?


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah pammy perhaps a doc might be able to provide some insight for you? Given you've never had a mid cycle bleed could be worth a visit?

Angel any more luck with houses? Did you manage first day back ok? X


----------



## Pauls_angel

First day back was ok - kids were nice and settled which was good. Very tired now though! Unfortunately there is not a lot out there house-wise at the moment but hopefully more will be listed before the weekend!

How was your day Sasha - feeling any more positive today? Any word on the interview as yet?


----------



## Newbie32

I'm glad the kiddies were kind to you! Hopefully the perfect one pops up this weekend and falls into your laps! I imagine you're very keen by now to get back and settled into your own place, nesting ready for your bfp! I'm positive once you sort out this thyroid you will be duffered within no time xxx

No better for me...maybe even a few steps back from yesterday. Is the number 6 like a bad omen, a bad number or something? Like about the devil? I feel like I've been shrunk down to nothing but misery this cycle and that was even without really thinking I would be duffered :( maybe tomorrow will be better x no news yet re the interview, hopefully that's not a bad sign!!


----------



## Pammy31

never had mid cycle bleed... it has stopped now... confuzzed


----------



## Newbie32

I'd be confused too pammy! Hope you get some answers soon hun x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sash as I said to janey on FB my doc said that the majority of women get duffered between 6-7 months of trying so statistically you're in a good place even if you're not quite there emotionally! Praying it happens really soon for you hun! X


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks angelcakes, I really hope you're right xxx 

Gonna grab an early night, am a bit worried we haven't heard back from Lainey....hope all is ok xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I hope so too! Does anyone have her mobile number to text her?


----------



## Newbie32

Nope, I can see her viewing the thread....Lainey, is everything ok hun? X


----------



## Melainey

Hello pretty ladies was trying to catch up but it was all too much to comment on..

Hugs to those if you feeling down,I love you all very much and hippie that you all feel better soon :hugs: Xx

Well it's official :) I'M PREGNANT! hehe ferris weird saying that! My beta was 83 for sat and got more bloods done today to make sure they're rising :) so get them in two days x nothing more I can do now so I'm going to stop stressing and enjoy it :hugs: the thermometer is getting put away.. As are the tests :happydance: Xx


----------



## cossime

Melainey said:


> Hello pretty ladies was trying to catch up but it was all too much to comment on..
> 
> Hugs to those if you feeling down,I love you all very much and hippie that you all feel better soon :hugs: Xx
> 
> Well it's official :) I'M PREGNANT! hehe ferris weird saying that! My beta was 83 for sat and got more bloods done today to make sure they're rising :) so get them in two days x nothing more I can do now so I'm going to stop stressing and enjoy it :hugs: the thermometer is getting put away.. As are the tests :happydance: Xx

So happy for you babe :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9: xxxx


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies, 

Lainey hope you're alright love?! xx

Nana, it's tough going I know! Really hope a good sleep lifts your mood, after I hit 6months I was up & down, one day I'd be fine the next I was verging depressed! It's funny looking back now and feeling 10months wasn't all that long really despite how crap it was at the time! :hugs: hope it happens soon for you! I don't know where you stand with what you believe about God, but I now realise getting pregnant anytime before now was just going to be a pain in the ass tbh (again hindsight!) and now I know it was just all part of Gods plan for me. I'm sure when it happens it will all make sense and will be the right time! 

Hope you get some answers pammy...how frustrating!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey!!!!!! congrats love :dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## Melainey

Thank you ladies :hugs: woo hoo hehe Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Trying to catch up but my eyes are square from the screen.
Congrats melainey brilliant news!!! Now u can relax :) 

I won't comment on everything there is to much but as a pharmacist I will put my two cents in the vaccines debate :) I am all for it. We had to do a whole semester on it and I think ( me personally) that the benefits out weigh the risks but then again I am all for drugs - it keeps me in a job lol which I should get back to. Coffee break over. Have a good night girls


----------



## Melainey

On the vaccines thing! I'm neither for or against!I got few vaccines growing up (Germany didn't do as many as Ireland) and am healthy but for me, being anti drugs, the less the better for me! Only when absolutely necessary ...


----------



## ginny83

Yay for being officially preggers Lainey!!


----------



## Pammy31

sooo happy for you melainey... send me your tests


----------



## Melainey

What ya mean?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Congrats sweet Laineypop!!!! Sooooo happy for you!!! Xo


----------



## Rosie_PA

When will you get today's results?


----------



## Pammy31

i mean you dont need em... ahh dont worry bout it....


----------



## Abby27

Yaay Lainey! im so pleased for you!
do you feel a little more relaxed now? i hope so. i want you to enjoy your BFP!

Nana i hope today is a better day for you! 

Lucy, thanks for your words (they touched me a little). Dont know how deep my faith goes, but i am trying to believe that this is all sort of a master plan, that although i cant see it now, it was is the right thing. Certainly that was the case before i was with DH, had to wait etc, but worth it. 

Going to try and be more positive today! no point being negative! what will be will be! 
see you on the flip side of the day ladies
xoxoxo


----------



## Lisasmith

I just read 8 pages and can hardly remember a thing.. Lainey, so happy!! :wohoo: 

I also want to :hugs: everyone who is feeling yuck. 

Back to the vax thing, i have spent extensive time in hospitals with my boys and I have watched babies and children die from preventable things like whooping cough and rotavirus and that to me kinda really reinforced my stance on vaccines. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay looney pip!! So happy! 

Hahahahaha pammy I thought you wanted her positive tests! Hahahaha thought that was soooooo creepy!!! Lol

Nana, for me, the most annoying thing someone can say Is be patient, or it will happen when it's time, or relax. So I hope what I say doesn't piss you off!!! I don't believe in gods plan, but I believe that our minds & bodies are incredible things. Like loop said, when it happens, you will probably look back and see the timing was right. Maybe subconsciously, you think about your job situation & your body isn't letting you fall until that sorts itself out? It would be a lot less stressful knowing you have a good job while pregnant. 

Are you still going on your holiday? Maybe it's not a bad idea to ntnp and plan a holiday? Try again after it? Again, I hope that didn't annoy you, just trying to think of the right words to say to make you feel happy again! You are by no means a failure, I have everything crossed you will be pregnant 4 weeks from now & can stop stressing!!!


Smithy, that's sad having to go thru seeing sick kids die.


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah it was awful and will never leave me. It was durning the time my little one was in the nicu and then in the icu after his operation. I also witnessed emergency open heart surgery on a 6 month old while he was in his icu bed! There was no time to move him to the OR, he would have died so they did it then and there. It was so frightening but they saved him and it was amazing


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Llpm & Squeegs too. I dont get offended by anything anyone says on here, i know we are all just trying to support each other!

Im not a religious person, but do have an element of belief in everything happens for a reason! What i struggle with is our age....and whether or not i could actually allow mysel to stop trying given that we always wanted more than one child, and dh is turning 40 in less than a year and i just feel like we are both getting old so fast! 

Id go for the holiday planning part but the reality is that if/when i find a new job there is a good chance i wont be able to take a bunch of leave so im not even sure I can start to do that until i know where i stand on the job front.

Sorry to be such a debbie downer girls...i seem to have got myself thoroughly wedged in this rut!!!!! 

Hope today is a great day for everyone and congrats lainey on the official news x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Wow smithy, that is intense!! Must have made you scared for the life of your own child!! I can fully understand your strong belief on vaccinations. 

Nana, maybe you could talk to someone? You could get referred to a fs & also maybe a councillor? I dunno, it may help to have someone know how to deal with the emotions of it all! Wish I could make it better for you!!


----------



## lisamfr

How exciting Melainey - congratulations hun!! Soo very happy for you. 

It's every exciting on here at the moment. It's great to finally see pplp getting bfp on here. I just hope it keeps going & in the next month we get more... xo xo


----------



## Melainey

Ohhhhhh Pammy I didn't know what the hell you were talking about! HahaI don't have many left it wouldn't be worth sending them... 

Rosie I will probably go get them tomorrow or Friday :) how are you lovey? Did you get more tests? X

Nana I'm sooooooo sorry that you are feeling down you poor love Xx hope you feel better soon x

Abby how are you feeling today?x 

Squeegs Xx 

Thank you Lisa :hugs: how are you today?

Smitty :hi: how are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else Xx


----------



## Squarepants

Hey all

I feel a it stupid really i tested at 4dpo and of course it was a Bfn...

:(

Today is a suckey day...

Hope eveyone elses TWW is going well but i think im out


----------



## Melainey

Hi Squarepants :) Don't be down, 4DPO is waaaayyyyy too early, more than likely implantation would not have occured yet :)


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm feeling ok :) very hungry! I'm off to the doctor in the morning for my beta draw. Hopefully then in will set in that I'm actually pregnant


----------



## Lisasmith

It's too early to count yourself out!


----------



## Melainey

I know what you mean Smithy I am STARVING.. Actually woke up really hungry haha It only sank in with me then I got my beta but to be honest I am not getting too excited until my other bloods come back .. Those are the big ones :)


----------



## Melainey

Oh and P.s I didnt temp this morning :happydance: hehe


----------



## ginny83

squarepants - 4dpo is way to early hun! You could be pregnant with triplets and you'd still get a BFN! 

newbie - :hugs: would it help if you had a plan in place? Like maybe it's something you'd have to set out with the GP, but for example if you don't fall pg the next cycle start with some simple blood tests or SA, then if that's all ok and still nothing try clomid or something. I dunno, plans help me feel like I have more control over situations?

Good morning everyone else! 

I didn't use my doppler yesteday - I've used it everyday since I got :blush: - so it felt like a bit of a milestone haha


----------



## Lisasmith

I didn't temp either :happydance: 

Ginny, I was obsessed with my Doppler until I could feel regular movements with my last bub!


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Ginny :) That must have been a weird feeling , Very proud of you :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Congrats on not temping Lainey and Lisa, and not using your Doppler Ginny! I didn't temp then a few hrs later I had a mild panic attack and peed on a IC....it was significantly darker than 2 days ago!! Yay! Haha I'm a freakin nut case!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Melainey

You're just normal rosie cheeks :hugs: Thankfully I don't have many left and I am getting DH to put them away so crazy lady can fook off :rofl:

EDIT: What week do you normally get your first scan?


----------



## Melainey

I just posted a pic of my little nephews on topgirls x


----------



## Lisasmith

Usually between 5-8 weeks Lainey. I intend on peeing on sticks tomorrow, Rosie. You're not crazy :)


----------



## Squarepants

I know it was silly to test..

What days do u guys usually test

Im that irregular i dont have a set day!?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Lisasmith

If you know when you o'd then I would say 11 dpo. Lainey and I were bfn on 10dpo and bfp on 11 dpo


----------



## Melainey

I agree with Smithy :) 11Dpo.. But some of the ladies have gotten them at 9Dpo.. :)


----------



## lisamfr

Melainey said:


> Ohhhhhh Pammy I didn't know what the hell you were talking about! HahaI don't have many left it wouldn't be worth sending them...
> 
> Rosie I will probably go get them tomorrow or Friday :) how are you lovey? Did you get more tests? X
> 
> Nana I'm sooooooo sorry that you are feeling down you poor love Xx hope you feel better soon x
> 
> Abby how are you feeling today?x
> 
> Squeegs Xx
> 
> Thank you Lisa :hugs: how are you today?
> 
> Smitty :hi: how are you feeling?
> 
> Hi to everyone else Xx

LATE REPLY I know....I am doing good thanks. Still having slight cramping but not worry about it. 

I am really busy at the moment at work doing two jobs. One of the girls in my office that is pregnant had a tear in her placenta. I think she is about 17 or 18 weeks into her pregnancy.


----------



## Melainey

Glad that you are good Lisa :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Squarepants said:


> I know it was silly to test..
> 
> What days do u guys usually test
> 
> Im that irregular i dont have a set day!?
> 
> Thanks ladies!

I got my very faint BFP 8 DPO! Completely wasn't expecting it!!


----------



## cossime

Morning all!!!

Squarepants-way tooooooooooooooo early to A. test and get a BFP and B. Count yourself out!!! Just hang in there! They say usually test 14 days after ovulation but I suppose many test from about 12 days...

Ginny, I agree with you hence my 'plan' to speak with my GP on Saturday. I've heard she is very good therefore me asking for bloods may or may not eventuate as it's only my 2nd month ttc BUT we have been having unprotected sex for over 2 years now (I may not disclose to her that I kow anything at all about when NOT to do the deed to avoid getting pregnant hehehehehehehehe;) ) I think I just want some to speak too more than anything...Also, Squiggles you're completely right in saying a 'normal' couple only has a 20% chance in conceiving-thats an average of about 5-6 months of ttc for normal people!! I'd like to think of me and DH as normal... (we have managed to conceive 3 times now with only 1 pregnancy going to term)!

Nanna, I feel you babe :hugs: I have a girlfriend actually one of my best friends, feeling a lot like you at the moment. I can't even disclose to her that we are trying ttc for fear of sounding ungreatful or insensitive to her...I do hope you can get yourself out of this rut but whatever you do, don't give up! xxx

Melainey, so glad about your hcg levels! Can't wait to see what your next round will be:) Also, I never had an early scan as they wouldn't give it to me:( I had to wait until 12 weeks...

Smithy hope the sickness clears up soon. I'm not duffed and always hungry :rofl:

And to 2mums and LLMP, I agree completely with you guys (and the general consensus round here) re. vaccinations! I respect everyone's choices but get really annoyed when they do not 'research' ALL of the facts...

Glad you're feeling more positive today Ab's!

:hi: to all the other lovelies xxx

afm...AF arrived in full effect today...no charting, temping or OPKing this month. What will be will be! 3 weeks from tomorrow and I'm on a plane yay!!


----------



## Pammy31

good morning ladies..


----------



## Melainey

Cossi thank you :) I think they may give me Ann earlier one because I had an ectopic last time but I hope everything is ok :hugs: great about the non charting this month :)I think it will help! This month I war more relaxed and the soy obviously helped too :happydance: 

Hi Pammy

I'm watching the health channel about deliveries and I can't stop crying hahaha x


----------



## Abby27

Work strikes again! get told today, that i need to a presentation to the company TODAY.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Ladies - yay! I remembered to bring my computer to work today so I can jump on and say hi! 

So happy for you Lainey! It is a nice high number too - so could be multiples! Can't wait to see today's result!

Cossi good for you for taking a month off - will make your holiday less stressful and more enjoyable! If I was ttc atm though I don't think I could have a month off - I'd be more worried about not temping than I would be about temping!

Squiggs I thought the same thing as you about Pammy wanting Lainey's tests but when I re-read it I realised Pammy meant her left over un-used ones! I can be so blonde sometimes (not calling you blonde in saying that though Shell :)).

Hi Kiwi honey! I missed you! We haven't been on at the same time for a few days now! Hoping that now yuo have realised that you are depressed that you have been able to move forward a little and are feeling a bit better as a result! Praying for you!

Nana - we need to get you out of that rut! Pronto! Not sure what we can do but would love to organise to catch up in person for a drink! Amanda and I didn't get to catch up on Sunday and Lucy and Abs are also in Sydney (Smithy is not that far away either - maybe an hour-ish?) maybe we can set a date for a couple of weeks away when we are all free - maybe after your big ride - to all catch up??? Of course those who live further away would be invited too but we'd understand if you couldn't make it! Might give us all something to look forward to rather than focussing so much on ttc??? Just a thought!

Hi to everyone else as well - I may be able to jump back on again but not sure - if not I'll chat more when I get home tonight! x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh Abby - your work sounds very stressful! Sending you bigs :hug:!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Whoops meant to say a big WELCOME to squarepants too - having a bit of a blonde day today! Sorry hun! x


----------



## Abby27

Thanks! its ok, public speaking is not generally an issue for me. and to be honest i tend to be better if im less prepared, its just adding to the list of GERRRR im having about being here. 
i think ive made a little plan of action, cant remember who said it before (i was reading on my phone) but making a plan does make me feel in more control. I know what sort of work i really enjoy and am good at, so i need to get back to that. i really think my DH needs to move out of Sydney. SO...plan is to update my skills and look for work i want to do, make the house nice and pretty for sale, and then look for work in Melb. 
its a long term plan, i dont want to leave here before my long service leave, which is next year. 
as for the TTC plan, my doctor a few months ago told me to give it 6 months. so i will give this month a good go, then go and see her, with all my data and charts! to start the next process of getting some treatment. 

wish me luck this afternoon ladies! around 3.30!


----------



## Melainey

Ooh Abby :hugs: I hope your work gets better soon Xx

Angel that would be sooooooo awesome for you guess Xx I need to get myass to Sydney hehe x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Goodluck Abs!

Yes Lainey - get your butt over here now!!! :)


----------



## ginny83

oh I wish I was in Sydney too! I'm actually due for a Sydney visit as my brother lives in Balmain or Mosman? I feel terrible that I can't remember!!


----------



## ginny83

good luck Abs!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hehe that's funny Ginny - Balmain and Mosman aren't that close to each other LOL! I won't tell your brother! When are you planning on coming - maybe we can time it to coincide?!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Angel that sounds like a great idea xxx 

From bad to worse here....i am being hassled by people left right and centre (all the dump ones who didnt listen in their training) and can barely hold back the tears.

Should have been a doona day i think :(

Sorry girls, i think i a going to try to keep the misery to myself for a bit, i dont want to bring anyone else down here, its awful :(


----------



## Lisasmith

Don't you dare! That's what we are here for <3


----------



## ginny83

Share away newbie - everyone here loves ya and I bet want to support you :) Sucks you're having a bad day on top of everything :( Just remember the end is within sight for work and then you can move on to greener pastures :)

Angel - we're not sure, so plan you're catch up anyway and if I end up visiting in the next couple of months maybe we can have another one :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh no Sasha! Don't bottle it up that will make it worse! We are happy to share in your sorrows just as much as in your joy! What do they say 'a burden shared is a burden halved'... or something like that! We are here for you! Sending a massive hug your way and wishing I could click my fingers are make all your worries go away! x


----------



## Pauls_angel

No worries Ginny - Ok then Sasha - something to take your mind off things - you can start suggesting dates for our catch up!


----------



## Abby27

Newbie32 said:


> Oh Angel that sounds like a great idea xxx
> 
> From bad to worse here....i am being hassled by people left right and centre (all the dump ones who didnt listen in their training) and can barely hold back the tears.
> 
> Should have been a doona day i think :(
> 
> Sorry girls, i think i a going to try to keep the misery to myself for a bit, i dont want to bring anyone else down here, its awful :(

I totally feel your pain! always the stupid people who talked through your training or didnt listen, and then want you to drop everything in your world to help them AGAIN! 
i once told my boss i should be able to bitch slap people for being dumb!


----------



## Melainey

Nana :jo: don't be silly! Share everything you need to that is sooooooo whatwe are here for xxx xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Summersun02 - we see you down there! We could do with some summer sun! feel free to jump in and join the conversation! No pressure though - most of us were stalkers for a while before we joined in too!


----------



## Lisasmith

As soon as I seen the word Aussie in the title I internally squealed and threw myself in hoping you would all like me.. Lol


----------



## Rosie_PA

:jo: just want to send you big hugs!! :hugs: you have always been here for us and you are crazy if you think we don't want to be here for you! Let the co-worker bitch slapping begin!! :grr:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Love your new ticker Lainey!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

So glad you did too Smithy! x


----------



## Newbie32

:hugs: girls xxxx i appreciate the support xxx


----------



## Abby27

My mother just emailed me to tell me she had a dream that I had twin boys! (she doesnt know we are TTC) that is what the psychic said to! I don&#8217;t know why this has made me feel better, it just has!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, please don't keep it to yourself! 

Haha yeah angel was the biggest stalker of us all!! Hehe

Abs, hope presentation goes well

Live you all! Back to work xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs, that's great! My sister dreamt I had a baby the other night.


----------



## Melainey

I love hearing of dreams like that Abby :) I had a dream least night that I had a baby girl but it turned into the strangest dream ever haha! 

thanks Rosie cheeks :) I think it's a day behind tho haha x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hehe Shell I stalked plenty of other threads before I started this one - I even posted a few times too! I just felt left out because everyone else lived on the other side of the world and would chat all night and I found it hard to break into any group! Those who did write back to me were sweet but I often had to wait 24 hours to get a reply and let's face it I was way too impatient for that!


----------



## Lisasmith

I like baby dreams. I always dream the sex of my babies before the scan date


----------



## Abby27

Well thats it, i must be about to have twin boys! 

feeling ok about presentation, been able to pull something together quickly. 

Angel, i bet you never thought you'd start the worlds fastest moving thread! we will be over 1000 pages by the end of the week!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I had no idea Abs! To be honest I was hoping to find at least one other Aussie to chat to - who would have thought I'd manage to gather all of Australia's (and a couple of ring ins) biggest chatterboxes in the one thread! LOL! I love it! Funny thing is we've only been going on this thread since the end of July (I think) and we already have triple the pages that some threads who have been going for over a year have! Even though I usually have to catch up 5+ pages when I log on I wouldn't want it any other way - the speed just means we have shared more, know more about eacher other and are better friends as a result! x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Smithy - did your baby gender dreams come true with your other kiddies?


----------



## Lisasmith

Seriously? I didn't look at the start date of this thread! Bloody chatter boxes we are :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

Yes, I was right on all counts :) and for my brothers bubba and my best friends babies


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Nana:- I know exactly how u feel. This month we are 2yrs ttc and it sucks big time. And if one more person says just relax u want to punch them. I don't have the right words to say cause if I did I would use them on myself. I have tried the prayers I even blessed my belly with holy water hoping that would work I have tried herbal, massage, reflexology, reiki, I have burnt incense, tried every lotion and potion under the sun. I don't know what god's plan is for me but if he is trying to teach me patience then I think he can stop now. Lesson is learned. 

This month I am a little better. AF arrived at the hen party when sharing a room with DH's 2 sisters so had to get over it and get in with the day. I couldn't be crying or getting upset like I use to and I am actually in the " well f...k it" stage at the moment. My appointment with a counsellor is next tue after Lap test. I joined another group on here (sorry girls) but its a thread for women over 30 ttc with assisted help. Really puts things into perspective when u read their stories. 

Sorry in advance to the Bfp girls - bit maybe take a couple of days off here. After all the Bfp last week I lost the plot big time and just taking a couple days from not checking in and not thinking of stuff I really got my head cleared. I am still insanely jealous but I am coping much better. 
I would like to say there is a light at the end of this but myself personally is trying to find it but I know it is there. Big hugs to u :hugs:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Angel:- that's how I feel being on the other side of the world and time difference I feel like it takes me forever to reply to a conversation and by the time I do there has been 10 new topics discussed but I wouldn't change the group for the world.


----------



## Lisasmith

No need to be sorry xx I was really feeling for you when I posted my news. I wanted to hug you so badly! 

I am glad that your head is clearing and I won't even bother to find words to make you feel better because there are none, it sucks! 

We all love you though and will be here no matter what


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Ps does everyone have a little baby with a squiggly thing at the bottom of every reply where it says post reply etc? He has started to come up the ladt fews days. Wasn't sure if I am seeing things or if it's new


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel, I did the same, I used to sit here and try and think up the best name to attract comments to my thread! LOL I used the site for 1 month, then went off it for a month or so cos I just got so caught up in the symptom spotting, and hated it! Now we can drop it into casual conversation and ask questions still, but it's more about other stuff, which is what I like! I don't go anywhere other than my user cp, i have this thread & a thread about labour stories, which are the only two I keep up to date with. I didn't like that you would answer qquestions to subscribe to a thread to see if someone got preggers and as soon as they did, you would never hear from them again. I find that when people first post on here, its "hi my name is....this is ...dpo...my symptoms are ...." once they get started they soon find out that we don't actually symptom spot that much for a group or a dozen or so girls all ttc! haha we're pretty cool if I do say so myself! I agree, it's about the friendship!


Kiwi, glad you're booked into the counselling hun, I hope it does you the word of good! If anything, maybe it can put you at peace with ttc so you know how to deal with emotions until you get your bfp! I understand if you take a break from here, but please do still pop your head in to update us on you, even if you don't catch up on everything that is spoken about! 

Smithy, that is awesome that you dream about the sexes of your children! I have a gut feeling that this time you will dream of a boy, and you will have a girl! just to throw a spanner in the works!! are you going to stop at 4?

AFM, my period must be close....I just drove home & there was an oil spill, I got home as normal, but the traffic the other way was absolutely shocking! cars bloody everywhere!!!! I cried....lol I don;t know if I was happy to get through quickly, or for the people who are stuck waiting, but i got very emotional! lol and then I started to laugh at myself for crying about a trafic jam......hahaha AF, hurry up! lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwipauagirl said:


> Ps does everyone have a little baby with a squiggly thing at the bottom of every reply where it says post reply etc? He has started to come up the ladt fews days. Wasn't sure if I am seeing things or if it's new

Nope...you're crazy! lol


----------



## Lisasmith

4 is my limit! If a 5th decides to make its arrival then so be it but ill be doing my best to make sure that doesn't happen! It would be just my luck to dream of the wrong sex lol.. 

You poor love crying over a traffic jam! I cry over silly things too


----------



## Abby27

Well presentation is over. weirdest thing happened, i started to get nervous, and my voice went all weird. My friend told me that she could tell i was nervous, but that others probably didnt. I actually just wanted to stop in the middle of it all and say that i dont give a fuck about this shit. 
Glad i didnt, i hope i did ok, its playing on my mind now.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ABBY: glad the presentation is over. I hate public speaking as well. So thank god I don't have to do it too much in my job. Sometimes we have to go to nursing homes etc and explain to the care takers and assistants how to give out medications but it only to a small group of about 5-10 people. How many did you have? You might think your voice sounded nervous but you probably sounded dead posh! :) LOL and I am glad you didn't say "f..k it i don't give a shite about this stuff" 

MUM2Q: well you are one up on me... :rofl: I haven't ever cried over a traffic jam and oil spill. Toilet paper ads where there is a little puppy on it and not being able to open a jar but never a traffic jam! The squiggly baby is like your profile pic. It is where it says "post reply" "post reply with quotes" "then baby "edit" but it is on everyone's reply not just mine??? Weird.


----------



## Abby27

thanks Kiwi, im normally an ok public speaker, its just i think work is very crazy at the moment and that fucked with my head...any way i hope i sounded posh....people laughed at my jokes! thats always good. well...joke. 
it was a big room filled with people, so over 50 but i think under 100.

M2Q: One time i cried watching Jnr Jeopardy! this little girl was losing and i identified with her, then in the end she bet everything on the right answer and won! she was so excited, and i burst into tears! DH and my Dog just sort of stared with a WTF look.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi haha yeah, I'm a bit twisted! apparently! LOL Some others have had things like that in the past where people's profile pics appear in place of emoticons and stuff, maybe it's just a glitch in the site that affects people at different times? Or maybe it means I just love you loads and am keeping my eye on you!! :)

Abby haha yeah, my DH picks on me when I cry at stupid stuff. lol normally it's a lame episode of H&A, not so much kids game shows! HAHAHAHA

Smithy, 4 is the perfect number, I'm one of 4 and love it. not too big, not too small!


----------



## Abby27

i just told DH about my mums dream and how the psychic also told me about the twin boys...he is giving me shit for believing in psychics!

i swear if he wasnt already cooking and cleaning the kitchen id be making him!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Abby27 said:


> i just told DH about my mums dream and how the psychic also told me about the twin boys...he is giving me shit for believing in psychics!
> 
> i swear if he wasnt already cooking and cleaning the kitchen id be making him!

:rofl:


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - :hugs: I think joining another group where the ladies know more stuff about your particular situation is good idea. I post on here sometimes in a couple of miscarriage and pregnancy after miscarriage groups - it's nice to chat with people who are going through the exact same feelings too :)

Abs - too funny hehe

There was an article on dailymail about how one lady fell pregnant with twins and then some of her really good friends who were struggling with ttc stopped being her friend. It really got to me and made me feel sad for them all. Here's the link if anyone else is interested: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-Pregnancy-ruined-friendships-Ateh-Jewel.html


----------



## Maddy40

Gosh I go away for a few days & look what happens! Lainey & Smithy - congrats to you both. Anyone else I missed? I must admit to just clicking on random pages for this news, there are WAAAY too many to read, ladies! Other than periodically being harrassed by the in-laws about when I'm going to have a baby, all is fantastic. hugs xxx Maddy


----------



## Squarepants

Pauls_angel said:


> Whoops meant to say a big WELCOME to squarepants too - having a bit of a blonde day today! Sorry hun! x

Thanks :)


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie cheeks too maddy!

You girls are ace, thanks so much for your support xxx


----------



## Maddy40

ROSIE!!!! Mmmmwahh, big huge kisses and hugs! Oh my gosh, what a month!


----------



## Abby27

Welcome back Maddy! you were missed xoxo
how was the Holiday?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

heeeyyyy maddy!! welcome back!

Yeah, Rosie too, we got 3 BFP's in one day!!! BIG day!

Ginny, that article is great! very emotional - had me in tears again, but there would be something wrong if I cry over traffic & not that. lol It makes me glad that all our friends & family know we're TTC. that way if they are too, they won't be so upset with me being pregnant if they know we've been trying over a year!


----------



## Maddy40

Abby27 said:


> Welcome back Maddy! you were missed xoxo
> how was the Holiday?

Not back yet...just quickly hopped onto the free hotel internet (have 13 mins left!) while DH is having a massage. We had a regular massage lady when we used to live here, so we've arranged for her to come to our hotel and home-delivery the massage service :thumbup: Having such a great time not thinking about TTC that I can honestly, truly, be REALLY happy for you all this month :flower:


----------



## Lisasmith

Hi maddie! We missed you :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

oooh that sounds really lovely! i am so happy that you are having a great time


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks Maddy <3

Nana, we adore you <3


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy, that sounds fantastic! Sooo glad you're having a great time! You relax & enjoy the rest of your time away with DH!! xx


----------



## Pammy31

welcome back Maddy...


----------



## Abby27

Well ladies AF is hurting and im off to bed! sweet dreams to you all! 

here is hoping tomorrow is an awesome day!
xo


----------



## Newbie32

Aw thanks smithy xxxx

You girls are just so great. Today sucked. Balls. 

For better or worse it came up at the senior management meeting about the hole that's going to be left with my departure, and my boss was like, it's ok, she will stay until the end of the year, to which someone replied, I heard she will go mid november...

So I had to have the chat with my boss..the country president and country finance director were freaking out, so I set him straight. 16 November. Then he started freaking out.

So I said ah well, that's the choice you made. I'm interviewing. I'm going. 16 November. No time to hand over, so tell your boss in Singapore he better fix your problem some other way, whilst I go work somewhere I'm appreciated and respected. 

He gave me the sob story, his boss makes the choices and leaves the mess, so I said tell him to fix it, it's not my problem anymore, and went home!!! 

Sigh. Tough day today, I feel like rubbish :(


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, I really can't thank you all enough for your kind words today. You girls are the light at the end of my very dark tunnel at the moment xxx makes me tear up just reading the kind things you have written xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oh god, Sash - what a terrible day to have to face that conversation! I'm so proud of you! Do you feel like a weight has been lifted? Probably not yet, but you might in a week when you're hopefully feeling a bit brighter. Fuck him for giving you his sob story! he should think about how he has affected you by being such a coward & letting this happen! love you miss!!!! xxx

Night Abbs! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squeegs, at one point I fully welled up then managed to suck it back and contain myself....the crazy thing Is that he is now talking to his boss again about me, because when the country president screams it matters, and I've told him I don't care! It's too late. And he still is like, I'll tell you when I hear..news flash moron, I don't care, I'm going!!!! 

I think he might have had a reality check tonight and fuck him. Sink, when all I was trying to help you do was swim....

Hope karma doesn't come get me!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

HI Lovelies!

Hi Maddy - your 13 mins is probably over but so glad to hear you are having a great time!

Smithy - I wonder if your baby gender dreams will continue to come true or if Squiggs will be right and throw a spanner in your works!

Kiwi - I wish you lived in OZ - Rosie too! Sorry that it takes you ages to catch up - I just want to say that you are both very loved and very much in the loop in my eyes!

Abs - so glad your talk is done and dusted!

Sasha - bummer that your surprise I'm leaving was ruined for you but it must be a relief that your end date is clear now. 

I had a big chat with my boss today too - not a bad one but I lost it in tears! She is a lovely boss. She called me into her office just as I was about to leave this afternoon. She wanted to check up on me as she knows I've been sick. Any way she asked how I was coping with everything and I lost it - full on bawled my eyes out and majorly unloaded all my crap onto her about being so tired it hurts, about missing out on the house and having to live with in-laws, about how my illness is causing weightgain (and now hair breakage/loss), about how we desperately want babies but can't ttc, and even that my AF is lasting 2 weeks and that I am over it! Didn't mean to go into so much detail with her - it was like verbal diarrhea!- my brain seriously doesn't work properly anymore - it is like I live in a cloud! Anyway as a result of my chat with her I am having tomorrow off to destress and rest. Am really relieved - although a tad frustrated that I am already this tired an it is only the second day back! Heading to the doctors tomorrow to get a certificate and am going to let my doc know just how much I am being affected by everything - hopefully he will fast track my blood test to this week so I can maybe start on the meds a littlt earlier. Need to get to a point where I am not crying all the time! I know my emotions are affected by exhaustion and AF at the moment but am over it - so is DH I think - although he has been really great about it all!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Sasha, karma won't come back to you, it's coming back to him ! You've done NOTHING wrong!!! good girl for standing up to him & being strong!!

Angel, I just want to give you a big hug! I hope you feel better after being able to share that load with someone! It will be good now that she knows whats going on, I think its great you told her everything, now she will understand & be lenient on you, which will take a lot of stress off your shoulders! hugs sweetie! I really hope your doc does bring tests forward for you! xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Shell! Today wasn't all bad though - my DH picked me up from school for a surprise and had our dogs with him! Was so great to see them as they are in a boarding kennel while we're homeless and I'm lucky if I see them once a week - was just what I needed after my big teary with my boss.


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :hugs: 

nana I'm sooooooo proud of you gorgeous Xx karma is catching up with those that deserve it! Good enough for then Xx 

Abby don't know how you did it :hugs:I hate public speaking haha I had to do one once in uni and I chose john Wayne fact the serial killer, and talked about dildos and weed hahaha was sooooooo awkward hehe x

Angel I just wanna give you a cuddle honey :hugs: glad that you got the day off tomorrow and also got to see your puppies Xx

Kiwi I just wanna give you a hug too sweety, and like Ginny said , it's great that you have a thread of women that know exactly what you are going through Xx

Ginny how are you lovely?x

Smithy how you feeling? X

Maddy thanks honey, glad you are enjoying your holidays Xx

Shelly you poor little love Xx I cry at everything too, even when I wasn't on af or pregnant hehe but login the traffic Jan hehe :hugs: Xx

Sorry if I missed anybody it's really hard on a phone x

As for me, didn't feel a tired today but do have black rings around my eyes! Also have had BAD cramps in my womb today is that normal? Freaking me out a little...also starring to feel a little ill with a little headache x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Lainey! Hoping your cramps are normal - maybe one of the other duffered girld or previously duffered mums will be able to help more - still so stoked that you're preggers!


----------



## Newbie32

Angel I'm glad you have tomorrow off to rest, I think taking it easy is very important for you right now, so rest up tomorrow and look after yourself xxxx I hope things fall into place perfectly for you very soon x

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling great Lainey xx

Thanks for your kind words kiwi, I know your struggle is far longer than mine and I just wish I could find the answer for us all. It's dark where I am right now, and I hate it. And can't imagine how it would feel to be stuck here for a long time. You're in my heart gorgeous x

Abs I'm feeling your af pains, she caught me a cracker this time too x

Squiggles I did worse today, I just cried because the lights kept turning red when I wanted to be home! I know not just the witch being a bitch, I'm struggling, but there is something about you lovely girls that makes me feel somehow normal even when I feel completely messed up, inside out, upside down. 

I can't thank you all enough x

Ps angel, I'm free whenever (well basically!!) so very keen for a Sydney catch up if others are! Promise to try to bring my happy face! X


----------



## Melainey

Thanks honey Xx I hope so too x


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm going to call it a night - so tired! My lessons are now all planned and emailed off for tomorrow so I can sleep in peace! Thanks for all the love ladies - hope you all sleep well!
Morning Rosie - no doubt you'll be up soon!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel, that's great! Paul's a sweetie! Nothing like a man in tune with what their woman needs!!! Glad you got to see your dogs!!

Looney, Hi1!! glad you're not so tired!! In early pregnancy, everything is stretching in there to get ready for your growing bub! It's all completely normal, so don't freak out!! It's fine as long as you don't have any heavy blleding & pain. xx


----------



## Newbie32

Night my darling adorable women, love you all to pieces xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Night Sasha x


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight angel and Sasha ! Xxx 

Thanks squiggles :) how are you now doll? X


----------



## MissieT

Good night all Aussie ladies - hope you all have a good nights sleep with happy dreams.
Newbie - it sounds like they are really going to miss you - good, they'll get what they deserve. I know I couldn't have handled your situation as well and with as much dignity as you. I reckon your boss will be having a bad nights sleep tonight! And when you are away from all the shit in a month or so enjoying your fab new job with people that really appreciate you they'll all be having a terrible time!
Melainey - I had bad headaches with #1 and doc said it was likely due to the increase in blood (is it something like 40% by 12 weeks?) Plenty of fluids and rest!
Angel - I think it's a good thing your boss knows what's going on and can support you through it - enjoy your rest day and fingers crossed you get on those meds soon.
Big hello to everyone else :)
We are travelling across the UK today catching up with family and friends. Been to see my 91 year old Nan today - she's not too well and thought I was my Mum but at least she recognised me as family :) Hard saying good bye - not sure we'll get another chance to see her and doubtful she'll still be around when we come back again.
Cd 7 today and bd'ing has commenced! Haven't noticed any ewcm today after quite a bit yesterday but really want to catch that egg this month and with staying at parents houses this holiday need to grab every appropriate moment! Not sure if long haul flight and jet lag might cut the chances a bit though - not going to get my hopes up too much.
Can anyone tell me how to get my ff chart up for you girls to stalk? :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm good miss lainey! I have just cried my eyes out over greys anatomy - love that show! I am very at peace with AF at the moment, I think I will go downhill a couple of days after she comes...that's generally how it rolls...hehe been thinking of your bean today! hehe 

missie, go to the bottom of your chart, click 'share', copy the bb code for the 'chart thumbnail' and then go into edit your signature on BnB & paste the code. looking forward to stalking! enjoy your holiday!

I'm off to bed! Late on efor me tonight!! love you all xxx


----------



## Melainey

Hehe my bean was also thinking of you :winkwink: goodnight sweetheart Xx


----------



## MissieT

Thank you Squeegs - think I've done it right - lets have a look!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey- its normal, although also normal to freak out too, haha, i had cramping, and pulling and twinges, like shell said, there is a lot of changes, and stretching going on, so although physically and mentally uncomfortable, i had it, and when i was freaking out and asked about here, lucy also explained it was normal!! :hugs:

angel: i just about was in tears reading about your day, i'm so sorry, hope your afternoon with P and the pups was wonderful, and that you have a relaxing and restful day tomorrow. I send you all the love and positive thoughts I can!!! I agree that you should talk to your dr and see if you can fast track things a bit, just so you are able to cope a little better. :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

:jo: i love love love what you said to your boss, i think it was perfect and a long time coming, your karma will be wonderful, it's the bosses of the company whos karma i'd worry about, but really why would we care bc they are stupid mongrels. I think you should be proud of yourself, for standing up for yourself, and standing your ground even while he tried to manipulate you into feeling sorry for him. F him, and F the other bosses, and F that dumb broad!!! Roll on Nov 16th! And as for ttc in regards to your next job, dont even worry about it, honestly, you and DH want this bubba, and it will come and it will be the most important thing in your life, and your job will be a mum first and foremost and everything else will work itself out, it always does! Did ya ever the best exotic marigold hotel (movie)- i loved it thought it was hilarious, and although cliche, loved the line: "everything will be alright in the end, if its not alright, its not yet the end" Much love to ya, and please keep venting, thats what we're all here for, for the good, the bad and ugly!!! :hugs: 

everyone else- thinking of you all!!! Hope all is well in your worlds. 
I felt like shit today but was super busy, and had a long night, OHs birthday today, went out to dinner with friends and family and some weird but awesome lady <--- got her some gorgeous flowers, a pedicure, new clothes, a mummy and me picture frame and some other stuffs. 
night all xxxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good night to all you girls. I am on my lunch break catching up on Neighbours and Home & Away LOL 
Pleasant dreams to you all as tomorrow is going to be a better day!
 



Attached Files:







420485_10151194706537103_2065385349_n.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissieT

That will be a no - I'll another try in a bit :)


----------



## Halliwell

Helloe Ladies!

Just wanted to pop in and say hello, hope everyone is well!!

Sorry to hear about your day Angel! I hope you have a better one tomorrow!! hugs :)

And Melainey Im sure its nothing to worry about :) Hugs to you too!! Im freaking out whenever my partner tickles my stomach or puts pressure on it incase i am pregnant.. I feel like im crazy!!
Hello to everyone else! :)

I hope eveyone has a good night. I POAS and it come up with a very faint 2nd line but the more i look at it the more it doesnt seem like it is!! My partner has convinced me to go get a bloodtest before this weekend as I have this ball fundraiser on and dont want to be drinking to much in case I am.. so fingers crossed!!!

Im off to bed, ever so tired. xx


----------



## Halliwell

Oh and anyone know if a major temp spike means anything??


----------



## Melainey

Thank you Amber Xx :hugs: wish your oh a very happy birthday from me Xx hope you both enjoyed your day x

Goodnight kiwi Xx

hi Missy :)

Hope you're duffers Alyce x

what time are you all at over there? It's 8:38 here! I'm off to bed lovely ladies I'm knackered x


----------



## Pammy31

night night melainey.... halliwell too early to tell.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi lovelies!!!!

Squeegs- I loooove Greys!!!! It's my favorite show, I cried watching Mark die too!!!! So sad!!! I'm so happy you will be having twins!! That's great!!! Lol

Lainey- I would say as long as you aren't spotting, the cramps are normal. 

Angel- sorry you had a crap day, hope your day off is wonderful and relaxing!

Nana- good for you holding your ground and your last day! Sucks to be them!! Ps- your pups are precious!!

Hi everyone else, im at work so just wanted to pop on and say good morning! Have a great day!! Xx :flower:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Rosie_PA said:


> Hi lovelies!!!!
> 
> Squeegs- I loooove Greys!!!! It's my favorite show, I cried watching Mark die too!!!! So sad!!! I'm so happy you will be having twins!! That's great!!! Lol
> 
> Lainey- I would say as long as you aren't spotting, the cramps are normal.
> 
> Angel- sorry you had a crap day, hope your day off is wonderful and relaxing!
> 
> Nana- good for you holding your ground and your last day! Sucks to be them!! Ps- your pups are precious!!
> 
> Hi everyone else, im at work so just wanted to pop on and say good morning! Have a great day!! Xx :flower:

Nooooooo Rosie the next season hasn't started in Ireland yep :( but it's ok I have heard bits already that he dies another dr loses a leg and one surgeons hand is stuffed. Now everyone quiet on season 2 of revenge. It only finished here (season 1) about 3wks ago so if it's started I don't want to know lol. However if Ur a glee fan chat away as I am up to the states anyway hahahaha


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm sooooo sorry!!!!!! Ugh! No more spoilers, I promise!!!! I just started watching revenge, only in the middle of the first season, it's so good!! How are you today?


----------



## Abby27

Newbie32 said:


> Aw thanks smithy xxxx
> 
> You girls are just so great. Today sucked. Balls.
> 
> For better or worse it came up at the senior management meeting about the hole that's going to be left with my departure, and my boss was like, it's ok, she will stay until the end of the year, to which someone replied, I heard she will go mid november...
> 
> So I had to have the chat with my boss..the country president and country finance director were freaking out, so I set him straight. 16 November. Then he started freaking out.
> 
> So I said ah well, that's the choice you made. I'm interviewing. I'm going. 16 November. No time to hand over, so tell your boss in Singapore he better fix your problem some other way, whilst I go work somewhere I'm appreciated and respected.
> 
> He gave me the sob story, his boss makes the choices and leaves the mess, so I said tell him to fix it, it's not my problem anymore, and went home!!!
> 
> Sigh. Tough today, I feel like rubbish :(

Nana im sorry it was a tough day, but WOW im super proud of you for sticking to your guns! there is no bad karma to you at all here, this is their bad karmea back firing on them, and the great thing is you get to see it. You get to KNOW that they know they fucked up. 

i am convinced that its this work stress that is standing between you and BFP. I think now that you have said some of this stuff to boss, and you know you are about to be out the door that your BFP will follow soon


----------



## Lisasmith

I can't catch up properly this morning because its shopping and doctors day but nana I'm
So proud of you for sticking up for yourself and Lainey those cramps are normal as the girls said. Have a good day xxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Angel - massive hugs


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I also like revenge! 

Missie, try posting the chart thumbnail bb code instead, then we will see a picture rather than a link. :) 

Aly, hope it's a good result, try to prepare yourself in case it's not. I find I always convince myself I'm pregnant on e I get my period as you read it happens so often, I really hope you're one of those women!!! Xx

Have a great day everyone, today will be a better one hopefully!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay smithy, then you'll be able to tell oh!!! How exciting! I can't believe you can keep that to yourself! Lol have a good day! Xx

I have decided that I don't like the VIP do much, I think the pregnancy monitor gets higher for those of us who aren't duffered just to raise eyebrows!! Lol mine is at like 68 or something. Boo!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Squeegs!!! 68!!!! That's exciting!!!!! Fx'd!!!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisa- so excited for blood work! Will you get the results today? Is there a reason DH doesn't want to know until it's confirmed with blood tests?


----------



## Lisasmith

He is a weirdo? He just likes scientific manly doctor stuff :rofl: ill tell him when I get the results tomorrow!


----------



## Lisasmith

It was a bit easier to keep it to myself because I hadn't any symptoms really and he has been working long hours so I'm hardly seeing him atm


----------



## Abby27

Pauls_angel said:


> HI Lovelies!
> 
> Hi Maddy - your 13 mins is probably over but so glad to hear you are having a great time!
> 
> Smithy - I wonder if your baby gender dreams will continue to come true or if Squiggs will be right and throw a spanner in your works!
> 
> Kiwi - I wish you lived in OZ - Rosie too! Sorry that it takes you ages to catch up - I just want to say that you are both very loved and very much in the loop in my eyes!
> 
> Abs - so glad your talk is done and dusted!
> 
> Sasha - bummer that your surprise I'm leaving was ruined for you but it must be a relief that your end date is clear now.
> 
> I had a big chat with my boss today too - not a bad one but I lost it in tears! She is a lovely boss. She called me into her office just as I was about to leave this afternoon. She wanted to check up on me as she knows I've been sick. Any way she asked how I was coping with everything and I lost it - full on bawled my eyes out and majorly unloaded all my crap onto her about being so tired it hurts, about missing out on the house and having to live with in-laws, about how my illness is causing weightgain (and now hair breakage/loss), about how we desperately want babies but can't ttc, and even that my AF is lasting 2 weeks and that I am over it! Didn't mean to go into so much detail with her - it was like verbal diarrhea!- my brain seriously doesn't work properly anymore - it is like I live in a cloud! Anyway as a result of my chat with her I am having tomorrow off to destress and rest. Am really relieved - although a tad frustrated that I am already this tired an it is only the second day back! Heading to the doctors tomorrow to get a certificate and am going to let my doc know just how much I am being affected by everything - hopefully he will fast track my blood test to this week so I can maybe start on the meds a littlt earlier. Need to get to a point where I am not crying all the time! I know my emotions are affected by exhaustion and AF at the moment but am over it - so is DH I think - although he has been really great about it all!

Oh Angel Darling, i am so sorry, it really sounds like you are sick and tired of being sick and tired. Please be kind to yourself and know that you feel so emotional because its draining being sick all the time. 
if you need anything let us know
im glad your boss was nice! (i know someone actually who is a principle in the area you work...if it is them, they would be nice, i doubt it is though). 
bit hugs love, i hope the doctor can give you some meds soon. Try and talk to the doctor about how emotional you are about it to, hopefully they will refer you to someone you can talk to
we have all been throwing around talking to counsellors and such lately, i am a HUGE fan of this. i wasnt at first, but they can really help, just to have an outlet for everything is really useful!
:hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

actually....my points are 77 today....68 was yesterday's number... I had 2 days of testing, then had this feeling come over me completely that I had no urge to test, I just knew that I wasn't preggy and was happy to wait for AF. Now my points go up, I get a bit further on and I haven't seen AF even after my EWCM the other day...I hate the feeling of slightly getting your hopes up....especially when I have already dealt with the fact that I'm not duffered again! 

How are you this morning miss Sashi-pants?


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies :) 

I hope that all you ladies have a much greeter say than yesterday! :) :hugs:

I am sooooooo gassy today haha I think my cramps are from constipation and gas!I need to get me sine prunes haha x


----------



## Melainey

Squeegs I would ignore that bloody thing Xx think it's on drugs! X


----------



## number2woohoo

oh poo poo poo - sorry I missed a few days there that were really sucky for a few.
Newbie: I hope you feel like a weight has been lifted off your shoulders. And screw your boss. Not literally. 
Angel: Sorry your day sucked too! So glad you have a supportive boss though, and that you got to see the puppies.
I think a catch up soon is in order with both of you. 
Whoever posted the link tot he article about fertility envy: an interesting read, and very strange that I felt I could relate to both sides of the story. 
Kiwi: Big big hugs xoxo
Lainey: great results lovey, and yes the cramps you feel would likely be your uterus stretching, don't panic :)
Hi to everyone else, sorry for my absence - have had a sick husband (man flu, so bedridden for the last couple of days) and a toddler to look after on my own because of that, as well as a crappy full time job and it's been quite challenging. No time to feel sick myself so I've had to just shut the hell up and soldier on. Hurry up, weekend!


----------



## Newbie32

Morning girls....

Sorry to say i havent started the day well....was supposed to bring my bike to work with me to drop off at the bike shop for last minute pre ride service as I am in Melbourne again tomorrow/Friday, and, you guessed it, completely forgot. So going to have to trek home to get it at some stage when the traffic improves.

Lazy assed bitch cow face is back from her holiday too. Trying desperately to pick the phone up and pretend im talking every time i see/hear her coming near me!!!!! My boss isnt here for the rest of the week tho so at least thats one less person to avoid!

Im not sure if i feel better yet, or if its actually going to take getting out of this toxic environment to lift the weight.....i guess time will tell!

I promise to try to be at least a bit more cheerful ladies, sorry again for being such a debbie downer this week xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning all! 

Hi Amanda sorry to hear that you're not feeling great and having to hold it together for everyone else at home/work - hoping you get some rest time soon!

Squiggs I know you've decided that AF is on her way does that mean you won't be testing now or have you given yourself a date that you will test if she doesn't arrive? I only ask cos I think you're majorly duffered!

Sasha I hope work is ok today after yesterday's events!

Abs I hope you are able to have a stress free day at work today too!

Amber wish your OH a happy birthday from me! I hope today is restful after such a busy night last night! 

Lainey I hope your gas leads to something productive :rofl: and relieves your cramps a little!

Hi to everyone else I hope you have a lovely day!!! X

AFM I have had a lovely sleep in and am hoping today is a nice restful one - am seeing the dr at 2:15 - hopefully he can do something for me! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Ooh Amanda not the dreaded man flu! You poor love..look after yourself honey x

nana :jo: I can't wait for you to get out of there you poor thing Xx hope the day gets better x

Angel cakes yay for doctors appointment!I really hope you get to speed up your treatment! Xx oh and thanks :winkwink:I hope so too hehe x


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh I'm ok - I don't have the man flu :)
Squiggly I don't want to get your hopes up but I can't wait for you to test.


----------



## Melainey

I know that haha but because you are running around after everyone you may get sick yourself hehe x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ditto Amanda! X


----------



## Melainey

Oh and Squeegs I agree I think you are duffered too :happydance:


----------



## Pammy31

i think i am ovulating today.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I think you may have ov'd on Monday pammy!


----------



## number2woohoo

A mum does not have time to get sick, Lainey. 
I tell you what I appreciate now just how much my other half does around the joint when he's not got man-flu! :)


----------



## Pammy31

that means i missed the eggy this month... ohh well


----------



## Pauls_angel

Spermies live for up to 5 days and you BD 3 days before so you haven't def missed it - plus I could be wrong and you could ov today! Keep BDing just in case!


----------



## number2woohoo

yep she's right, we only DTD 3 days before ovulation on our BFP month.


----------



## Pammy31

i bled the day after bd... so that would kill em.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Not necessarily pammy!


----------



## Lisasmith

Won't get my results til next week :(


----------



## Pauls_angel

Next week! That is 5 days away! How come such a long wait?


----------



## Lisasmith

Apparently the pathology place is behind schedule. He said call Monday and check then.. Ugh


----------



## Lisasmith

I might just call Friday though


----------



## Pauls_angel

I would call everyday and hound them til they rush yours through! Did I mention I am impatient! LOL! I hope you find out sooner rather than later! It would be nice to be able to surprise your DH for the weekend!


----------



## Lisasmith

It would be nice! I only want the beta result the rest I can wait for


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hopefully you will be pleasantly surprised when you call on Friday!


----------



## Lisasmith

:) I hope so


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

What a joke smithy!!! I would be impatient too!

Angel, if I don't get AF by the end of the weekend, I will test, not before tho!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Can't wait shell!


----------



## number2woohoo

I'd call every day too.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Glad I'm not the only impatient one!


----------



## Lisasmith

I already feel like stamping my feet


----------



## cossime

Hello girls :hi:

Just finished reading up on everything-damn we can chat!!!

Just going to keep it very bried today as have a shit-load of work to do :(

Nanna, keep your head up love, your light is most certainley near. I'm positive things will be brighter once your out of your work place xxx

Angel, so happy you were able to get everything off your chest at work. Hopefully this will ease the burden on your shoulders as well xxx

Smithy, what a joke about your length of time you ave o wait for your results!!! Harrass the shit out of them and do what Number2 reccommended...CALL EVERY DAY!

And so to make sure I stick to my new committment, below is the Wednesday Watch List! Apologies if it's not up to scratch ;) There were way to many pages for me to go through hence the newly added 'unknow' category!

8 BFP'S now girls-AMAZING!!! 

*Wednesday Watch List!!! 10/10/2012*

Two Week Waiter&#8217;s
Squiggles (M2Q): TWW (14DPO)
Pammy31: WTO (2DPO) 

*Waiting to Test
Squiggles (M2Q): TWW (14DPO)-Please hurry up!!! *

*Waiting to Ovulate*
Lisafr: AF (CD9)
Halliwell: AF (CD9)
MissieT: WTO (CD8)
Kiwi: WTO (CD5)
Newbie (nanna): WTO (CD4)
Abby: WTO (CD3) 

Angel: NTNP
Jayney: NTNP
cossime: NTNP

*Unknown*
Maddy: ?
Jelly Bean: ?
JacobnMatty (JnM): ?
Squarepants: ?

*8 :BFP: &#8216;s!!!*
Ginny: 15 weeks
2Mums: 13 weeks
LLMP: 8 weeks
Number2: 8 weeks
Cannon: 7 weeks
*Lisa S (Smithy): 5 weeks
Rosie: 4 weeks
Melainey: 5 weeks *

Have a great day girls xxx


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! Well I'm feeling a bit better today! Yay...have hit 8 weeks and feel like I'm turning a corner! Not as exhausted either :) hopefully it will last....but the girls are sick AGAIN!! Poppy vomited but I think she ate a bad carrot yesterday. She's starting to perk up now but were sticking to the couch today. Maggie had her vaccine yesterday and has the runs and is super tired and cuddly today. Hopefully it will all pass quickly! Made some lentil & tomato soup it tastes soooo yummy...am holding out for lunch haha! Looking for more soup recipes though if people have their favourites? I'm trying to eat a bit healthier for lunch. Most days I'm not organised so I end up eating cereal which I love but I know veges would be better! Lol. 

Smithy...can't believe you ave to wait that long! :( I'd be so cranky! 

Pammy...try to be positive! I've only ever fallen pregnant when I BD'd 2-3 days before O! So you never know. :) keep your chin up. 

Nana, sorry you're feeling so crap! It really is hard going - really hope it happens soon! 

I'll check back later & reply to everyone else!


----------



## ginny83

Trying2b2mums said:


> "everything will be alright in the end, if its not alright, its not yet the end"

Love this quote 2mums! I'll have to remember it next time I'm feeling like things aren't going my way :) Happy belated birthday to your OH too :cake:

Kiwi - I love neighbours! Well maybe not love, but I watch it every night :)

Angel - glad you got to have a sleep in :) DF didn't have to start work til 9.30 today and Max decided he was extra tired so we all got a sleep in til 8:20 this morning :happydance: I would love to see the look on my face if someone told me when I was 20 and at the peak of my going out days that 8:20 was a sleep in :haha:

M2Q - hope your gut feeling is wrong and you get a nice BFP! 

Pammy - I dont think blood kills sperm, I remember being told in high school that even if you have sex during AF you can get pregnant :haha: more seriously, I had some ovulation spotting a couple of times and DF's little people still survived - well at least one did!

Smithy - that sucks you have to wait so long :( I'd give them 24-48 hours and call. My GP's receptionist knows me by name because I annoy her so much chasing results and stuff, but who cares!

Coss - thanks for updating that list! We're almost half way there with getting everyone knocked up! 

Hi to everyone else I've missed! 

AFM - My little rant for today... I got into the hospital I wanted and have my first appointment today. I noticed that on my GP's referral she's written "Virginia has copies of all her recent antenatal blood test results". I don't. So I call the receptionist at my GP's office and explained about the referral and asked if she could print the results out for me, she said yes come in tomorrow and collect them. I went in today to pick them up and she told me that she spoke to my GP and I don't need them that they're all in the referral?! Grrr they're not! So I just bit my tongue and will what happens at the appointment today. Maybe my GP faxed the results directly to the hospital... I just find it frustrating because I'm sure it's a 2 minute job to print out a couple of results. 

Sorry, feel a bit lame for ranting about that.


----------



## number2woohoo

Ooh, soup recipes? I'm keen. 
Here's an easy one. 
1 chicken, boiled till cooked with the usual flavourings in the water (salt, peppercorns, onions, scraps of any bits of old veggies etc) then shredded. Keep 2L of strained stock. (I sometimes cheat and use cardboard boxes of campbells stock, and a shredded BBQ chicken!). Mix stock with chicken and 2 cans of creamed corn, an inch or so of fresh ginger, grated, a dash of sesame oil, a shake of white pepper and bring to a simmer. Add a couple of tbsp cornflour mixed with cold water, stir till boiling and thickened. Lightly beat an egg or two and add in a thin stream to soup while stirring to create threads of egg. Serve with chopped scallions/shallots. Yum. 
(I know lots of ppl make chicken and corn soup but it's the ginger and sesame oil that makes it taste so good, my ex husband who was chinese canadian and whose mum n dad owned a chinese restaurant taught me how to do this).


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ginny- hope your appt ones well today!!!

Lucy- yay for 8 wks, sorry the girls are sick :(

Cossi- great job love, 1 change, I am 4 wks, not 5 (wish I were at 5 already!!)

How is everyone today??


----------



## number2woohoo

Ginny I haven't had my blood tests yet. I guess I should go to the GP and get them done soon?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Cossi!! I have added the updated list to the front page for easy reference! X

Ginny how frustrating about your results/referral!!! I hope it all works out! I'm sure they can call your gp and get them faxed over if need be!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yum Amanda that soup sounds awesome!


----------



## ginny83

Angel - your right, I'm probably just being a bit of a control freak! Sometimes, I wish I could just switch off and be ignorant to everything - would make things so much easier haha

Number 2 - are you going public? I guess you'd just get them done when you want a referral from your GP. Nurses always have trouble taking my blood so I just don't want to have unnecessary tests if the results are already out there. Unless you're critically low in something the other important one they look for is if you've got negative blood because I think if you have any bleeding you have to have an injection - but you probably already know this anyway :)

Also, that soup sounds yum! 

Rosie - yay for 6 weeks!

LLPM - yay for 8 weeks!


----------



## cossime

Oh man I was just thinking of making some soup this week and now I know what! Lucy can you post your tomatoe and lentil soup too please/ Sounds divine!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yes Loop I'd love that recipe too - I love lentils!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Rosie sweety! How was your day? Did you work today?


----------



## number2woohoo

I thought only hippies ate lentils, but I'd be prepared to give it a go too.

The soup IS yum - if you think it sounds yum, it tastes even better. I do more often than not do the cheat version with a box of stock and a BBQ chook and it means dinner can be on the table in minutes. 

I did the best stir fry ever last night - I can share that recipe if anyone's keen.


----------



## number2woohoo

Ginney yeah I am going public. My GP did mention bloods but since it wasn't that long since the m/c I suspect he didn't want to do it till it appeared the baby was sticking around. I might give them a call and find out when I should get them done.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi Rosie sweety! How was your day? Did you work today?

Hi Angel, my day was good, I did work. Thanks for asking! How are you feeling today??


----------



## LLPM

Thanks for that Amanda! Sound so yummy! :) 

My friend made this recipe - her tips are to eat it topped with natural/Greek yoghurt, drizzle of olive oil and balsamic vinegar. Freezes well. Variations, add capsicum or ground ginger. 

Lentil & tomato soup
1tbsp olive oil
1onion chopped
2cloves garlic, crushed
1tsp each of ground cumin & ground coriander (I used coriander paste!) 
1cup dried red lentils
400g can diced tomatoes
3cups veg stock

Method
1.heat oil in large saucepan. Cook onion until soft, stir in garlic, cumin & coriander. Cook for 1 min. 
2. Stir in lentils, tomatoes & stock - bring to boil then simmer for 15-20 mins or until lentils are tender (stir regularly!)

I had it just as is with toast and was really yum! :) enjoy!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Mmmm these soup recipes are making me hungry!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I have to say my doctor was so lovely! He hugged me and congratulated me and said he would be praying that I didn't get so sick this time and made it full term


----------



## number2woohoo

Aww that is lovely Lisa :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Going ok Rosie - at the dr's now - my doc is sick so I have to see someone else - means I won't get any real answers today but will get a drs certificate for work - guess i'll just have to wait it out til next weeks appt to see my own doc!


----------



## number2woohoo

what a bugger, Angel. Ask anyway, maybe they can draw blood and do whatever tests your doctor would have done anyway?


----------



## Lisasmith

Poo to your doctor being sick :( I hope the replacement doc can help

Ginny, hope your appointment goes well xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Only thing the replacement doc said is that all my symptoms are consistent with hypothyroid and that the organic diet probably isn't worth it if I haven't noticed a difference.


----------



## ginny83

That's a bit annoying Angel :( Are you enjoying the organic diet anyway? Surely there's no harm to sticking with it if you want to.

Oh also, I did need the blood test results for my appointment (feel like calling my GP up and saying "told you so"), but they did exactly what Angel said and just got them faxed over. 

I even got a sneak peak at baby - still there! yay! When she started scanning me the baby looked really still and I thought I was going to burst into tears, but then she zoomed in on the heart it was beating away - phew!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ginny I'm so pleased your appointment went well and that they were able to get your results. Must be lovely to see the baby! I do enjoy the organic food and still have a fair bit of it left so will continue until I see my doc next week anyway.


----------



## number2woohoo

Ginny that is good news :)


----------



## ginny83

when;s your first scan number2?


----------



## number2woohoo

Well I went and organised & paid for my own dating scan last week - all good, measuring 1 day different to the date I had, heart beating - but as far as an official one I have no idea, I haven't even got a letter advising me when my first appointment will be. I guess you don't get quite the same level of care when a public patient. They called me a few weeks ago and told me I would get seen very early as I am a high risk patient - so I could expect to get an appointment for 10 weeks. Normally it wouldn't be till after 12 weeks. I said what about NT scans etc then? She said oh, if you want one you can organise your own. Hmm. I'll talk to my GP about it if I get near that point and haven't seen anyone yet.


----------



## LLPM

Amanda I'm public too. You're allowed to have the NT scan for free (between 11w4d & 14 weeks i think) as well as the 18-20week morphology. Just need a referral from your GP and find a bulk billing ultrasound place or go to the hospital you'll book into. :) hope you get it sorted. I've had to book my ultrasounds already as I'm going through the RPA & they are always crazy busy!!


----------



## ginny83

Sorry I missed your scan number2! I think I get people a bit mixed up on here sometimes!


----------



## Abby27

Hello Ladies! lots of good recipes about the place which is lovely
Angel: i think the organic diet is still a good idea, sorry your doc was out, hopefully next week will be better, and eyou can get meds etc! how do you feel today? better after soon rest?

Smithy: what a lovely doc you have, but 5 days! goodness! i hope you get them sooner

Ginny: things like that shit me to! glad you got to see the heart beat! so exciting
Amanda: what had you put in the dishwasher in the end?
Cossie: great update, thanks!

M2Q how long is your LP normally?

Everyone else HI! how are you all today? better moods?

im doing pretty good today! Work was ok (YAAY), in fact i even got a few compliments on my hard work, which was good. 
Still feeling really low about the ttc, but im trying to get my head into a better place. stocked up on OPKS today.

PLEASE let this be the month!


----------



## Lisasmith

I've always been public and I just go to the gp and ask for the referral for the scans then book into a bulk billing place. Have you got the referral to book into the midwife clinic? I'm high risk too so will be seen early and more often


----------



## number2woohoo

Dishwasher had dish washing stuff in it! I still say the finish tablets are in very similar packets to a fun size bounty. 
Yes I have been referred - and they have received it - just waiting for the appointment date. 
I don't know of any bulk billing ultrasound places nearby, still 4 weeks to worry about it I guess.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hey theer!What's a NT scan? (excuse ignorance! I assumed neural tube??? but have nooo idea!)

Abby, my lp is normally 13, I have had one random one at 15 though. so they call my average 14 on FF. With this month though, I took my temp twice one day, and I entered the more accurate one, but if I entered the other, it changes my Ov date & puts me at 12dpo today, so ATM I'm struggling wih 5 possible days to expect my period, today being the first! 

Nana, hope you go your bike sored out hun! Shitty start to a new day!

smihy, your doctor sounds great!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Amanda - Norwest medical imaging at Bella vista bulk bill for ultrasounds - in fact for all their scans. Hope you can get a referral for there so you don't have to pay again!

Have had a lovely snooze this arvo - still feeling a little weary though but am sure I'll wake up properly soon!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

you'll perk up soon angel! what does your doctors cert say? how often can you be off work? or is it just to cover today?


----------



## Pauls_angel

It is just for today :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hopefully you won' need much more off anyway! I really hope your results next week will mean bringing on the meds!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks gorgeous girl! Me too!!! Really keen to get back to my normal self again!


----------



## Halliwell

cossime said:


> Hello girls :hi:
> 
> Just finished reading up on everything-damn we can chat!!!
> 
> Just going to keep it very bried today as have a shit-load of work to do :(
> 
> Nanna, keep your head up love, your light is most certainley near. I'm positive things will be brighter once your out of your work place xxx
> 
> Angel, so happy you were able to get everything off your chest at work. Hopefully this will ease the burden on your shoulders as well xxx
> 
> Smithy, what a joke about your length of time you ave o wait for your results!!! Harrass the shit out of them and do what Number2 reccommended...CALL EVERY DAY!
> 
> And so to make sure I stick to my new committment, below is the Wednesday Watch List! Apologies if it's not up to scratch ;) There were way to many pages for me to go through hence the newly added 'unknow' category!
> 
> 8 BFP'S now girls-AMAZING!!!
> 
> *Wednesday Watch List!!! 10/10/2012*
> 
> Two Week Waiters
> Squiggles (M2Q): TWW (14DPO)
> Pammy31: WTO (2DPO)
> 
> *Waiting to Test
> Squiggles (M2Q): TWW (14DPO)-Please hurry up!!! *
> 
> *Waiting to Ovulate*
> Lisafr: AF (CD9)
> Halliwell: AF (CD9)
> MissieT: WTO (CD8)
> Kiwi: WTO (CD5)
> Newbie (nanna): WTO (CD4)
> Abby: WTO (CD3)
> 
> Angel: NTNP
> Jayney: NTNP
> cossime: NTNP
> 
> *Unknown*
> Maddy: ?
> Jelly Bean: ?
> JacobnMatty (JnM): ?
> Squarepants: ?
> 
> *8 :BFP: s!!!*
> Ginny: 15 weeks
> 2Mums: 13 weeks
> LLMP: 8 weeks
> Number2: 8 weeks
> Cannon: 7 weeks
> *Lisa S (Smithy): 5 weeks
> Rosie: 4 weeks
> Melainey: 5 weeks *
> 
> Have a great day girls xxx




Hi Ladies, just wanted to pop and see how everyone is doing :)

I have a question for all thse lovely ladies who are duffered :) So ginny, 2mums, llmp, number2, cannon, smithy, rosie and melanie. If any of you get that tired symptom what does it feel like? Today and yesterday I felt like I had been hit by a train and just I couldn't keep my eyes open. I was trying to think if I was just tired but I got a full 8 hours last night and the night before. But yeah if any of you guys get that tired symptom could you explain it to meeeeeee :) :flower: and also your cm if your having any as I know all pregnancies are differant :)

xx


----------



## LLPM

Hi, angel shame you couldn't see your GP! Really pray it all gets sorted ASAP & you can start TTC again soon. Will you be able to once you're on the meds? 

Halli...tiredness is all day, I didn't have it much with the girls but yeah you wake up from a sound sleep feeling rough, not ill just really exhausted like you've been awake for days! With CM I had loads of EWCM for the first few weeks, but its all dried up now. :) hope that helps?! 

Squeegs...NT is nuchal translucency scan. They measure the thickness at the back of babys neck to determine the risk for birth defects. Of the neck is thick you're high risk for having a baby with Down's syndrome or other chromosomal disability. The initial idea of it was so that people could abort the "easy" way while the baby is still tiny, the sad thing is the scan only gives a risk assessment - it can't tell you whether your baby will definitely have something wrong...I hate to think of all those normal babies who were aborted because their parents couldn't risk it! So sad. I'm having it because its free and its another chance to see bub...otherwise the next one is at 18-20weeks!!


----------



## Halliwell

Thanks LLPM!! i love hearing symptoms and crazily going over any I may or may not have!! When did the tiredness start around for you? :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi loop! Once on the meds they will spend a few weeks sorting levels out and getting my thyroid stable - then I can ttc again - really looking fwd to it! DH and I are hoping we'll be able to ttc sooner rather than later and surprise family with good new at Christmas!


----------



## LLPM

Sounds awesome! Hey angel...I just revisited an old thread I was on. There's a lady just joined it called sharkdiver...she was diagnosed with hashimotos hypothyroidism in oct 2010. They've been TTC since April. Might be interesting to connect with her?!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Am crying watching Grand Designs - the husband died and the wife has 2 young kids and has to try and finish the building project with one part time income - so sad!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Loop - may do that - what is the thread called?


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel - thanks, I'll get a referral to there if I need to organise my own. x
Squiggles - nuchal translucency scan. The measurement during an ultrasound of the translucent bit at the back of baby's neck combined with some blood tests can give more accurate risks of a chromosome disorder such as downs syndrome.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks Loop! I did know there was a scan o check for problems, didn't know he name or when i was or any of the details! Thanks for keeping me up-o-date! I's all these things that will be such a learning curve for me! I know a lot about pregnancy and TTC, but not much in relation o health care etc throughout. I will pick it all up along the way I guess.

Angel, that would be such a great christmas pressie! For he other doctor to say it looks like what you've got, it's a good indication that you will be able to get the ball rolling again! I will be soooo happy when you are back in the game!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

number2woohoo said:


> Angel - thanks, I'll get a referral to there if I need to organise my own. x
> Squiggles - nuchal translucency scan. The measurement during an ultrasound of the translucent bit at the back of baby's neck combined with some blood tests can give more accurate risks of a chromosome disorder such as downs syndrome.

:thumbup:thanks hun!


----------



## LLPM

Angel the group is called "Vitamin B6 - lengthen luteal phase or increase progesterone" hope you did it ok!


----------



## LLPM

Pauls_angel said:


> Am crying watching Grand Designs - the husband died and the wife has 2 young kids and has to try and finish the building project with one part time income - so sad!

Oh I've seen that one! So tragic! My biggest fear is liam or one of the girls dying!


----------



## number2woohoo

Hali - creamy CM for me. And tired is all day but not feeling refreshed by sleep!

We'll have the NT scan because we already have history with chromosome issues with Harrison. If indicated we would go on to have a more dangerous test to confirm what we'd be dealing with. H has an inversion of chromosome 2 and it was a pretty bleak start to life with lots of medical crap. Fortunately we're through it all and the related conditions like the hole in his heart have resolved themselves. Now he is fine but I would want to know if the baby has high risk of worse chromosome issues. Not sure what I would do but I know I'd want to know. My age leaves me with grim odds and I am worried sometimes!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Glad to hear Harrison is ok now! Going through that must have been scary! X


----------



## Halliwell

Tanks Number2 :D


----------



## number2woohoo

Yeah I worked out at one point that in the first 3 months of his life we were at a specialist at the kids hospital every single weekday but 2. He has one more operation scheduled in November left - we are so lucky he has a benign chromosome issue as we were told he may be severely mentally disabled. I was offered a grief counsellor before being discharged from hospital after he was born. Shit it was so bad - reliving it makes me very emotional!
Anyway I actually expect the next baby to have the same thing since it turns out the other half has the same inversion too without the heart complications and a few other issues that are related to chromosome abnormalities. I'm more concerned for issues that are incompatible with life. Oh depressing.
I'm so lucky I have my Harrison and that he did not turn out to be that worst case scenario. I count my blessings every single day. More than once.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Number two, incredibly brave of you to go through all that! Believe everything is ok until it's not. I'm sure your next bub will be fine, but I totally understand getting the test. I would. I don't know what I would do with the information if bad, but I want the test when I am preggy.


Goodnight girls, I'm off to bed!

Nana, melainey, hope you girls are ok! especially you Sash, worried about you today sweetie xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Hi ladies x

Sorry for being mia, just taken a step back today and desperately trying to get work sorted as off to Melbourne again tomorrow, yes squeegs, sorted bike thank goodness!

Sad to say not out of my black hole just yet, hopefully being out of the office tomorrow might give me the boost I need xxx

Amanda that sounds so intense, and Harrison is such a beautiful boy. I'm so glad you came out the other side in such a good way and I have everything crossed that number two doesnt bring you as much stress xxx what a beautiful story tho, of how things can really be ok things don't start out as perfectly as we would all like them to be xx

I'm going up be rude and just say hi to everyone and go to bed as up at 3.30sk tomorrow....I'll try to catch up properly at the airport but just want to say another thank you and you girls are all amazing women. 

Can't wait up meet some Sydney siders hopefully in the next few weeks xxx

Much love to you all xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

3:30 - Eep! Night honey, sleep well x
And yes - silver linings - things actually can be ok when you think they're shit. That goes for baby test results and work crap and hopefully TTC for every last one of us xo
Off to bed - not that i will be up early but because I am old and tired :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Night amanda and Sash! Holding today is a happier day for you Sasha! X


----------



## LLPM

Yeah, I think it's great those tests are available. I personally don't agree with abortion in any case, but that's personal and I know everyone has different beliefs. 

So glad Harrison is ok! Must have been so scary for you & DH! 

I agree I think I'd prefer to know if something/what was wrong with my baby so we could be prepared, but I wouldn't do anything. The only exception would be if it was one of those horrific things where the chance of both mum & baby dying is very high...I think we would have to consider family. My girls need a mum so that would be a priority.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks my lovelies xxx don't know where id be without you fantastic women xxx


----------



## ginny83

Number2 - that must have been an unbelievably hard time for you both and it really puts into perspective other issues people have with their babies like not being able to get them to sleep through the night!

We had the NT test done with the thought that we'd probably go ahead with further testing if it came back with a high risk. To be honest I don't know what we'd choose - DF and I have talked about it but it's such a painful and emotional conversation that I shelved it and thought we'd just deal with it if we need to. 

Newbie- hope you have a good day in Melbourneland tomorrow :)


----------



## Pammy31

Number2 fxed baby no.2 is ok in there... I have checked and midcycle bleed was a body correction atm. temps are as per normal and thick cloudy ewcm and ov pains today... I am thinking cd18 ov day for me... now to get some bd!! lol Cossi will let you know tomorrow if you need to change my dates.... Sasha I hope the sh** has sunk in to your bosses. Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Sash- I know what it's like being down in that black hole. If u want to hold the torch for me I can hold it for u and we can climb out together.


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies sorry I was mia all day! Have been working and art the doctor!

Have read everything but won't comment on everything cause I really can't remember much haha

Amanda I'm do glad that Harrison is ok now Xx you're sooooooo brave x

Nana I hope everything gets better for you soon x

Oh dear I'm struggling here haha eh....

Shelly test! :hugs: x

Smithy that it's shity about your test results! I'd keep ringing x

Hi to all you other beautiful ladies x 

A for me... Got my Monday test results and they were all good except for my thyroid! Do they have put meer on thyroid medication to make it better! Thyroid is normally perfect but pregnancy has brought it on :( sooooooo my numbers for Saturday was 83 and then Monday was 289? Is that all good ya reckon? Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- so glad you got to see bub again! caught he or she napping- but beating away! :dance: And thanks for your advice a while back, we've been accepted to our hospital of choice, its private but super busy in maternity but we got in and i'm so happy/relaxed about it now. (will be easier in our same sex situation being there rather than in public, from my research we'll be better off in a few ways, but our local public is also very highly sought after for maternity) 

angel- OH has hypo, still trying to get it back under control over here, waiting for CT scan results, should have those on friday. Hope you had a relaxing day off and a great rest of the week!! 

:jo: have a good day in melbourne! :hugs:

re the NT scan, we talked a little bit about what we would do, but like ginny, found it a little daunting and said we would talk more if needed, but knew we would keep any child unless like lucy said was a life or death or one or both of us, or if the situation was something that quality of life for the child would be unbearable and not quality. Luckily all is well and those talks dont need to be visited during this pregnancy. 

amanda - you are so blessed to have Harrison, such a trooper, all of you, for having to have gone through all that stress. Sending positive thoughts for this one, and i'm anticipating you having an easy road this time around! :hugs:

halli- i got tired maybe around 4-6 weeks, fully exhausted, went to bed early, slept in and was still tired and i hit the wall around 3 or 4 pm every day for a nap. There were some nights I had insomnia, but i ended up sleeping all day the following day. Not taking naps anymore, but going to bed earlier than before bfp and still getting/needing 8-10 hrs sleep.


----------



## Newbie32

You got it sash, it's a deal xxx I might need a winch to pull me out of this one....xxx

Lainey's got twinnies going on...great results hun x

Can't even sleep....the one thing I could always do well has fallen apart on me too! Surely it can only go up from here....


----------



## Melainey

Oh I just wasn't to give you all a big hug xxx it can only get better darlings xxx :hugs:

duffered ladies..when do I have to book into the hospital? Also how do I go about doing it? I'm sooooooo new to this and really haven't got a clue haha x


----------



## Halliwell

Thanks! All this feedback is helping heaps! Fx for my test friday!


----------



## Melainey

Oh hope you are duffers Alyce :)


----------



## Halliwell

Me too! I love living through your girls pregnancies though its so interesting! Xx I'm so happy for you guys


----------



## Pammy31

lol thanks... I just saliva tested... I am Ferning!! yay


----------



## ginny83

Lainey - not sure what the thyroid results mean, but I know if it's a bit out of whack it can cause issues in pregnancy, so great news that they picked up on it and you've got meds to have to all under control :)

Are you planning on going public or private? It really just depends on where you live (and how fussy you want to be) if the hospitals/OB book out fast or not.


----------



## ginny83

This website might help you Lainey :)

https://www.kemh.health.wa.gov.au/having_a_baby_in_WA/index.htm


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I'm glad they caught it cause I really don't want anything to go wrong! theydidn't seem too worried tho? Thank you Ginny x I'm going public :) x how are you? Forgot to mention, glad that your scan went well :) and boo for you're doctor not sending the information that was needed x


----------



## Lisasmith

Hugs Sasha's :hugs:

Amanda, that is so tough! I feel you on the specialists and all the worry. I have a feeling this bubba will be perfect!

Lainey, those numbers are great and they will probably just monitor your thyroid levels.


----------



## Lisasmith

Halli - I'm tired ALL the time. Once 3pm rolls around I could cry from exhaustion. 

I tested again this morning because I don't want the tests going up waste lol and my test was darker than the control line :wohoo:


----------



## Melainey

Yeah Alyce I'm prettymuch tired all the time too but not sure if it's from pregnancy our thyroid haha I really hope this thyroid thing doesn't affect the baby :cry: 

Yay for the test smithy :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

lainey was your thyroid under (hypo) or over (hyper)? If you are on meds there shouldn't be a problem - but under is more risky that over - which is why I can't try until I am stable on meds. They will probably be over cautious with your meds so you should be fine!


----------



## number2woohoo

There's an ad for LCMs Golden Joys in the top of this page. I bought a box on the weekend and oh wow, they remind me of honey joys so much that I am going to make some honey joys on the weekend! Yum yum.


----------



## Melainey

Angel it's under :( brought on by pregnancy but at least they caught it early :) going to take my needs now x 

Hi Amanda :) oh I hate honey haha how are you today? X


----------



## number2woohoo

Well I'm disappointed to discover it's Thursday, not Friday, as I had thought all morning! LOL! How are you feeling Lainey?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning ladies! Well I was going to wait to test, but had a dream that I was pregnant, do I peed on a stick, and it has finally happened! Really faint BFP, so I drank some water & pranced around until I could pee on a frer. I'm at the docs now to get I test cos my second line popped up!


----------



## Melainey

Yay squiggles I'm sooooooo happy for you hehe xxx xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh, Woohoo!!!! Yayayay, great news Squiggles! I knew it! :D


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay squeegs!!!! We all knew you were duffed! Omg I'm so freaking happy :wohoo:


----------



## Lisasmith

Ps we need pics of that :bfp: as soon as you get home


----------



## Maddy40

Oh my goodness Squiggles, early congrats! Now I feel happy but left out...!


----------



## cossime

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Morning ladies! Well I was going to wait to test, but had a dream that I was pregnant, do I peed on a stick, and it has finally happened! Really faint BFP, so I drank some water & pranced around until I could pee on a frer. I'm at the docs now to get I test cos my second line popped up!




Melainey said:


> Yay squiggles I'm sooooooo happy for you hehe xxx xxx




number2woohoo said:


> Oh, Woohoo!!!! Yayayay, great news Squiggles! I knew it! :D




Lisasmith said:


> Yay squeegs!!!! We all knew you were duffed! Omg I'm so freaking happy :wohoo:




Lisasmith said:


> Ps we need pics of that :bfp: as soon as you get home

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! YAY Squeegs!!! Ditto to what all the girls daid!! post the pic when you get home:):happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lisamfr

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Morning ladies! Well I was going to wait to test, but had a dream that I was pregnant, do I peed on a stick, and it has finally happened! Really faint BFP, so I drank some water & pranced around until I could pee on a frer. I'm at the docs now to get I test cos my second line popped up!

yay congratulations QUIGLEY...that's awesome news hun :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks girls! I'll post a pic! I might pee on another stick too! Lol should get results this afternoon. 

Sorry, I didn't want to make anyone feel bad or left out. I was hesitant to share! Really hope everyone is duffered really soon! Sorry for any hurt feelings, I know it's hard!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Yeah, right Squigs! You've just given me an excuse to have another holiday cocktail tonight!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hehe enjoy one for me too mads!! Xxx


----------



## cossime

Can all you pregga girls pleeeeeeeaaaassssssseeeeeeee don't feel like you can't sahre your happiness with us?!?!?!? Yes at times we might feel shit cos it ain't us BUT we all joined this bored for the same reason: for support in TTC! The goal of this forum was to get pregnant so I think I speak on behalf of all of us non-pregnant ladies, we want to share in your joy too!!! Thrilled to bits for you Squeegs!!! That makes 4 BFP's for September!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## lisamfr

No hard feeling Quigley...this is your moment to shine. 

It will happen for all us soon. But please send some baby dust my way :dust:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks Cossi, that means a lot!! I'm pretty excited!! 

Maddy, a book I was reading had a bit about age in ttc. They said that the facts about fertility deteriorating with age are based on results from tests in the 17th century or something ridiculous like that!! So it says that while fertility does decrease, you actually can't believe everything cos it's not actually current data. It made me feel happy for you and just wanted to share that bit of hope with you!! I bet it's just around the corner!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lisamfr said:


> No hard feeling Quigley...this is your moment to shine.
> 
> It will happen for all us soon. But please send some baby dust my way :dust:

Lots and lots coming your way sweetie!!! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Cossi, that's really lovely of you to say <3 

I am so thrilled!


----------



## Lisasmith

I am already looking at buying pretty nappies.. Dear, dear lol


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> Cossi, that's really lovely of you to say <3
> 
> I am so thrilled!

Thanks Smithy :flower: I mean it! I know technically I don't know you girls but I am sharing this experience with you all and that's got to count for something right?! I know it will happen for all of us so right now, I am LOVING that we got 4 :bfp: in 1 cycle!! It just means there's less of us now to get knocked up next cycle so we can join you girls ;)

We will all get there eventually, just have to soldier on girls :hugs: !!!

Can't wait for Angel and Abby to read this wonderful news!

Love you all my cyber-babes ;) xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I agree, I love all of you dearly!


----------



## Pauls_angel

WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!! Yay Shell! I knew you were duffered to the max! So pleased that you POAS early so I didn't have to wait impatiently until Sunday! So so happy for you and your DH! Have you told him yet? :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: looking forward to seeing that pic!


----------



## LLPM

Yay squiggley!! Soooo excited for you! Congratulations. :) xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

and ditto to what cossi said! We have all been sharing in each others sorrows, bad moods, impatience, etc... and have all really appreciated each others support through those hard times... it is so lovely that we can also share in each other joy, excitement, celebration, etc - please don't hold back your excitement on account of those of us still waiting because you have all also been in our boat and we know you are not gloating or rubbing it in but rather sharing that you have finally got some good news! So happy for all our :bfp:'s and would be disappointed if you didn't share with us! x


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats squeegs xxx what a month it's been! Great news hun xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

How are you today Sasha? Is your day away from the office proving to be more positive? Really hoping things start looking up for you soon! Was thinking about our catch up too - when is the big ride?


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah not great angel, but very happy to have something to smile about with squeegs x

For those here in melb I'm feeling about as dull and dreary as this terrible weather! 

My ride is not this weekend but next angel, so anytime after then! X


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: Sasha I really wish I could make you feel lighter and happier


----------



## number2woohoo

Sasha and Cathie (and any other Sydenyites), how about not this weekend, not the weekend after (when the big ride is) but the weekend after that then, for a casual coffee and cake somewhere?


----------



## ginny83

M2Q - Congratulations! So happy for you :) What an exciting month!!

I know more BFP's are just around the corner and then we'll have a lovely spread of babies over next year!

Newbie - the weather is shocking here in Melbourne today! What happened to spring!? 

Also, it's not just BFP news that I enjoy hearing about and celebrating with you ladies... new jobs, selling houses and other big milestones - so many other things to celebrate along the way too :)


----------



## Pammy31

Sasha are you temping anymore?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Congrats Squeegs!!!!! So happy for you!! Xx

I had a long and exhausting day but wanted to check in and tell you ladies goodnight! Hope everyone has a great day! Xoxo :flower:


----------



## cossime

*UPDATED*!

*Thursday Watch List!!! 11/10/2012*

*Two Week Waiter&#8217;s*
Maddy: 4DPO
Pammy31: 1DPO 

*Waiting to Ovulate*
Lisafr: WTO (CD10)
Halliwell: WTO (CD10)
MissieT: WTO (CD9)
Kiwi: WTO (CD6)
Newbie (nanna): WTO (CD5)
Abby: WTO (CD4) 

Angel: NTNP
Jayney: NTNP
cossime: NTNP

*Unknown*
Jelly Bean: ?
JacobnMatty (JnM): ?
Squarepants: ?

*9* :bfp: *&#8216;s!!!*
Ginny: 15 weeks
2Mums: 13 weeks
LLMP: 8 weeks
Number2: 8 weeks
Cannon: 7 weeks
*Lisa S (Smithy): 5 weeks
Rosie: 5 weeks
Melainey: 5 weeks 
**Mum 2 Quigley (Squeegs):* :bfp: *4 weeks!!!*


----------



## ginny83

9BFPs and 11 to go!! :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thank you! Still buzzing! It's a strange feeling, cos I don't feel pregnant AT ALL, but i keep all of a sudden thinking omg, its time! When people say 'you just know' its defo not always true!!! 

Angel, I told him this morning. Did a treasure hunt leading to a bun in the oven and he was stoked, thought I made him breakfast. He said 'why is there a bread roll in our oven?' almost instantly, he looked so shocked & pleased, then I said its a bin in our oven and lifted my shirt and there was a little sticker saying 'hi daddy!' he got teary and we just cuddled and laughed and got teary some more together. Lol he said when I kept talking about my period this month, he just knew it wouldn't come, he felt something different... Of course didn't say that out loud until now!! Lol 

Sashi bear, sorry it's such a shit day! It's bad enough in sunny port Macquarie today, I bet Melbourne is a shocker!! 

Smithy, haha that's awesome! I had a sudden thought of 'oh I can't wait til we can put the nursery together' lol we have all our stuff already from my sister, so its really hard not to go like a bull at a gate. Lol 

I don't have that nervous feeling like something is going to happen , I hope it's a healthy pregnancy, I don't think you have that fear of something bad happening until it has happened before, so I hope I don't have my eyes opened in a bad way!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks Rosie! Sweet dreams!! X

Cossi! Yay! Nice update!!


----------



## ginny83

M2Q - The odds are on your side that nothing bad will happen, so it's the best way to be and you'll have a more enjoyable pregnancy because of it :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum2Q: Nothing bad will happen, love xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

My doctor was away so I saw another guy. He said I don't need a follow up blood test unless bleeding or anything. He also said first scan I need is 10-12 weeks. I asked him about a 7-8 week scan like you girls have been having, he said I don't need one cos I know my dates. Is this right? I think I will want to hear a heart beat before then. 

I hated my dic being away cos I didn't get bulk billed. Lol


----------



## number2woohoo

yeah with Harrison I got told that. So a few days later I went back to the doctor and said I realised I don't know my dates after all and could I have a referral for a dating scan. Totally only so I could see the heartbeat. 
If YOU want to get your HCG levels checked again then go back to see your doctor in 2 or 3 days, but I did not get that done with my first pregnancy - only did this time because it is soon after a loss. 
(I recommend you wait till 7 weeks to have the dating scan so you'll be sure to see the heartbeat).
If you want a dating scan why don't you find a cheapo bulk billing doctor at a medical centre and ask them for a referral to a dating scan :)


----------



## cossime

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> My doctor was away so I saw another guy. He said I don't need a follow up blood test unless bleeding or anything. He also said first scan I need is 10-12 weeks. I asked him about a 7-8 week scan like you girls have been having, he said I don't need one cos I know my dates. Is this right? I think I will want to hear a heart beat before then.
> 
> I hated my dic being away cos I didn't get bulk billed. Lol

LOL!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Number 2 I'm waiting for you to throw in a line but I'm going to start with I hate my dick being away too!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

On a serious note, my first scan wasn't until 12 weeks either Squeegs. I was told exactly what you were told...

Now back to hating my dic being away...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ginny83

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> My doctor was away so I saw another guy. He said I don't need a follow up blood test unless bleeding or anything. He also said first scan I need is 10-12 weeks. I asked him about a 7-8 week scan like you girls have been having, he said I don't need one cos I know my dates. Is this right? I think I will want to hear a heart beat before then.
> 
> I hated my dic being away cos I didn't get bulk billed. Lol

All doctors have different ways of doing things. With DS I only had the one blood test confirming I was pregnant then my first scan was at 12 weeks.

With the last pregnancy the doctor (a different doc) insisted on getting 2 lots of bloods and a dating scan - even though I knew my dates.

This pregnancy a different doc again, and she wanted 2 lots of a bloods but I only got the early scan because I asked for it, otherwise she would have been happy with the first scan being at 12 weeks.

If it'll make you feel less anxious to have an early scan, tell the doctor that and I'm sure they'd oblige and give you a referral :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

My usual doctor bulk bills, so I will see him & tell him I want to get that scan. I think it will be nice to feel like its actually happening! I may even stretch it to the end of the 7th week so it's not so long to go back. Lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hahaha oops! Hope your dic doesn't go away too often cossi. Hahaha

Ginny, thanks. I don't feel anxious, I just feel like I'm missing out cos everyone else has had an early one. Lol I might talk to dh & see how he feels about it.


----------



## number2woohoo

I thought about commenting about her dick being away and thought it was too obvious ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol I clearly don't read my posts before I post them. Haha


----------



## Pauls_angel

LOL! I have written that before Shell and quickly corrected myself - I once sent a text saying " the dic said...." and Paul thought I was unhappy and was intentionally call the doc a dic! I love typos!

Amanda I think that the weekend after the ride makes it the 27th? I am happy with that! Morning would probably suit me better than the afternoon as I have something on that evening. I propose that we meet at 10am somewhere for morning tea... we can talk location once we know who is coming and where they are traveling from. I know Sasha is in Turramurra, Lucy is in Petersham, I am in Auburn and you are in Winston Hills - not sure on Abby's location but know she is in Sydney. If Smithy was keen to come down from Gosford we could make it Pennant Hills or Hornsby direction - I am assuming 2mums and Squiggs won't make the trek down even though they are in NSW as it is a long way to go - but the more the merrier I say! Is there anyone is in Sydney that I am missing?


----------



## Lisasmith

That was a lovely way to tell him! How very sweet.

I booked that weekend but we can catch up again :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I would absolutely live to cOme, it's just too far for me for a coffee, I'm looking forward to heading down that way so I can meet a lot of you! You girls will have a great time!!

I wonder of many people from other threads ever meet each other!?

Angel. Haha Paul would have been like sheesh, calm down girl! Lol typos are funny. 

The most annoying one is so changing itself to do on the IPhone. So annoying!! I don't even bother changing it now,


----------



## Lisasmith

Where is that pic miss squeegs ??


----------



## Pammy31

Yeah pic please!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

cossime said:


> Can all you pregga girls pleeeeeeeaaaassssssseeeeeeee don't feel like you can't sahre your happiness with us?!?!?!? Yes at times we might feel shit cos it ain't us BUT we all joined this bored for the same reason: for support in TTC! The goal of this forum was to get pregnant so I think I speak on behalf of all of us non-pregnant ladies, we want to share in your joy too!!! Thrilled to bits for you Squeegs!!! That makes 4 BFP's for September!!!!!! xxxxx

DITTO TO ALL THAT COSSIME SAID... yeah it sucks and it sucks big time at times that its not me but I am delighted for you all that gets that BFP. One day it will be me and I know you will all be here congratulating me and sharing in my joy. I am truly happy for each and every one of you. ENJOY this very moment. Being pregnant for the first time will never happen again (kind of like losing your virginity :) ) so share everything!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

To all the Sydney girls who are meeting up..... can you take my picture along and pretend that I am there to! I want to meet for coffee :) My mother and her family is from Liverpool, Ryde, Coogee and Parramatta so I am half Sydneyite!! LOL Maybe skype me in the coffee club! :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

You bet your ass we will be congratulating you! I will die from excitement. You're so very lovely, kiwi <3


----------



## MissieT

Massive congratulations Squeegs :) Fab news to wake up to!


----------



## Abby27

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Thanks girls! I'll post a pic! I might pee on another stick too! Lol should get results this afternoon.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't want to make anyone feel bad or left out. I was hesitant to share! Really hope everyone is duffered really soon! Sorry for any hurt feelings, I know it's hard!!!

WHATS THIS! another BFP! OMG!!! that is so YAAY! Shell that is just awesome! well timed to cause your appt is in November yeah?
Fantastic! 

Yes with what Cossie said, sure we all want to be duffered, but we want our friends to be to! so we share in your joy! it almost makes it that much more real for us! 
I am totally looking forward to the day i can share a positve with you all...
im totally stoked for you! xoxo in fact, yes im having a drink to all my duffered ladies! safe and sticky beans ladies, love you all xo


----------



## cossime

Mumma squeegs where is your positive pee stick?!?!?!


----------



## Abby27

Were our duffered ladies doing SMEP? it seems that two day before Ov is the best time? using anything like preseed? or any other tidbit?
I have tomorrow off! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

Oh we are meeting up! im suddenly all very shy and yet excited! Pennant hills- hornsby is fine, im around marsfield. I think that date is ok, i have a wedding sometime around then so i will check when it is


----------



## Lisasmith

Honestly? We had sex the 2 days leading up to ovulation. That was it. Morning sex, me on top, no orgasm (lol) and I only lay down for 5 mins before having to get up to the kids. Crazy.


----------



## Abby27

Really! yeah i want to know positions too please ladies (if that is ok)
see ive been avoiding the whole me on top because of leakage. interesting. 
Did recently discover a super position that works, so im sticking with that, just cause i can be laying down and O, but thats good to know, thanks love!


----------



## Lisasmith

I think the me on top thing just got the swimmers straight to my cervix. I managed to get on my back without losing any soldiers lol


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :) 

Again squiggles I am just too happy for you and Jono xxx lovely the way you told him :happydance: x

cossi, Abby, kiwi , angel thank you all for the kind wordsthey really mean an awful lot Xx I love you all dearly and an stoked to be sharing this journey with you all Xx

Abby a kind of did SMEP we had sexy time every two days where possible and mainly did missionary out the lazy dog or normal doggy hehe x

Nana come here and give me a hugs virtual hug you sexy thang you :hugs: Xx

Sooooooo happy that you ladies are all meeting up, wishing I was there, but I know we will all meet one day Xx 

Finished work and I'm knackered now just testing up x my doctor said that I should go for my first scan at 10 weeks which I really wanted one earlier, especially cause of my last pregnancy but he just said that if there are any complications then I can! But I reckon I will askmy doctor next time :) 

Xx


----------



## cossime

I may have to change my gender guesses now...smithy and number2:2 days before O so I say girls for both of u!!!!!


----------



## cossime

Squeegs I needs to know when u BD'd then I will submit my guess for you:) lainey I still say twins but I'm changing to boyS!!! ;)


----------



## Abby27

Hey Cossie, where abouts in Melb are you?


----------



## cossime

Abby27 said:


> Hey Cossie, where abouts in Melb are you?

I'm in lyndhurst which is south eastern suburbs:thumbup:


----------



## Abby27

DH are seriously thinking of moving there, to Northcote/Brunswick/Coburb??


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey! sorry for delay on the pic, I'm just serving up dinner, so I will put one up in about half an hour! I BD'd O-3(am lazy dog), O-2(pm, lazy dog), O(am lazy dog), O+1(pm lazy dog)....I aimed to do the SMEP, but DH went away so I got all muddled, kind of did it with pm after am, but not properly....

see you sson with a pic!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ok call me blonde or ignorant but what is the difference between normal doggy and lazy dog?


----------



## number2woohoo

3 days before ovulation, me on top.
Don't think I can do that day ladies - I have mummy and baby swimming classes every Saturday morning - though I could prob get there by 12 if you were still there.


----------



## Abby27

https://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=...&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:71&tx=104&ty=79


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel, Lazy dog is like doggy style but laying down on your side (kind of like spooning) We call it lazy sideways sex, but melainey calls it lazy dog. I prefer her term, so I go with it. lol It's really good, I recommend you try it! 

ok pic to come now


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby27 said:


> https://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=...&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:71&tx=104&ty=79

ooohhh if that's the lazy dog, it's not what I did. Mine was more of a spooning position!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

here it is....
 



Attached Files:







P1080956.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Pauls_angel

number2woohoo said:


> 3 days before ovulation, me on top.
> Don't think I can do that day ladies - I have mummy and baby swimming classes every Saturday morning - though I could prob get there by 12 if you were still there.

We can make it lunch instead at midday - given smithy isn't available at all that day maybe we should go somewhere more central like Rhodes or parramatta???


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks girls! Well I guess I have 2 new position options then lazy and sideways LOL!

Lovely bfp Shelly - unmistakeably positive!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lol angel, you can also put another variation on it, when in the lazy sideways position, lay completely on your back, but he stays sideways. I just find it feels better! lots to try miss!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lol shell! I can't figure that last suggestion out - not sure if he is 'entering' from the front or back! I'm blushing big time now btw!!! :blush:


----------



## Lisasmith

Lovely lines! <3


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahahahaha sorry hun! I guess he's kind of entering you from front on. so you are in the same position as if you were doing missionary, but instead of being parallel to you, he lays adjacent to you. Dunno if that helps any. I'll see if I can find a pic! LOL


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisasmith said:


> Lovely lines! <3

I can't wait til they look like yours! hehe I have 2 ICs and 1 FRER left, so testing for 3 more days, and temping, and I think after I use my last FRER I will put away my thermometer!


----------



## Pauls_angel

That makes more sense now! I was thinking you meant from the back and just couldn't imagine how it would work without snapping his penis off! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Lisasmith

I can't stop laughing :rofl: I was thinking the same way as you angel and my mind could not grasp it :rofl:


----------



## Abby27

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> lol angel, you can also put another variation on it, when in the lazy sideways position, lay completely on your back, but he stays sideways. I just find it feels better! lots to try miss!!!

Yep, just discovered this myself! and its AWESOME! there can be some hand action to, which is nice. I LOVE IT


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel - this is the best way to show lazy sideways https://www.cosmopolitan.com/cm/cosmopolitan/images/iD/saucy-spoons-sp_md.jpg 

still looking for the other!


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Lovely lines! <3
> 
> I can't wait til they look like yours! hehe I have 2 ICs and 1 FRER left, so testing for 3 more days, and temping, and I think after I use my last FRER I will put away my thermometer!Click to expand...

I still have one frer left and ill use it in the morning so they're gone! Such an addict!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby27 said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> lol angel, you can also put another variation on it, when in the lazy sideways position, lay completely on your back, but he stays sideways. I just find it feels better! lots to try miss!!!
> 
> Yep, just discovered this myself! and its AWESOME! there can be some hand action to, which is nice. I LOVE ITClick to expand...

yeah, that's why I like it better, I find I can orgasm easier with that one!


----------



## Lisasmith

I like the lazy sideways


----------



## Abby27

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Abby27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> lol angel, you can also put another variation on it, when in the lazy sideways position, lay completely on your back, but he stays sideways. I just find it feels better! lots to try miss!!!
> 
> Yep, just discovered this myself! and its AWESOME! there can be some hand action to, which is nice. I LOVE ITClick to expand...
> 
> yeah, that's why I like it better, I find I can orgasm easier with that one!Click to expand...

Im so glad we sort of stumbled across it one day! happened by accident! ha!
i think you could probably do it when you get a bit of a baby belly to!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Glad we sorted that one out! I had tears in my eyes giggling!


----------



## Abby27

this is sort of it i think
https://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=...w=181&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:70


----------



## Pauls_angel

That one still looks like he is behind - I think I know what shell means now though!


----------



## Pammy31

i like that last possition... i am a bigger lady and spooning one is not that great.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I really haven't been that adventurous! Every time we try something new we usually end up in fits of laughter and revert back to our good old favourite which is me on top! We were doing missionary most nights when ttc though.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisasmith said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Lovely lines! <3
> 
> I can't wait til they look like yours! hehe I have 2 ICs and 1 FRER left, so testing for 3 more days, and temping, and I think after I use my last FRER I will put away my thermometer!Click to expand...
> 
> I still have one frer left and ill use it in the morning so they're gone! Such an addict!Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm just getting rid of mine. I'm excited for it to come up darker! It comes up really quickly - within 30 seconds, so Just want a bit of darkness! If I don't get it, I won't buy any more tests, I'll just go with it


----------



## LLPM

Haha, you girls are so funny! Poor people visiting this thread! Lol. 

One born every minute is on tonight...shame I'll have crashed by then! LOVE that show! Makes me so emotional...although most of the women are a bit over dramatic! Haha


----------



## Abby27

I kind of figure that we have our life together to get really good at pleasing each other sexually. so weekdays tend to be old favourites but weekends try to mix it up a bit! 
that pic isnt quite what i mean, it has a 90deg angle between when its less than that, and usually i have one of his knees between my legs. very hard to find a pic of, but its super pleasurable.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hahaha I'm just picturing you giggling away! hahaha love it!

Abby nailed it! That's exactly the position! Try it angel, so good! I think the key to trying new position is to try something simple....just a variation on something you like... If you try out there ones, you use too many muscles you don't normally use and it just hurts and you have to laugh. lol 

Last night, we did the BD and our chests made farting sounds when they touched....I lost it! I laughed sooo hard, I was thinking "gosh I hope I can stop laughing before it gets to orgasm time, cos I'm gonna miss out. lol


----------



## Melainey

Haha shelly I don't do the lazy dog lungs that either I do it more like a spoon too haha we call it the spoon too most times :)

I lime that last position it's really good Hebrew!I hate going on top for some reason? Haha

Shelly my frer was still faint and my beta was 83 so that's weird hey? :) x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby27 said:


> I kind of figure that we have our life together to get really good at pleasing each other sexually. so weekdays tend to be old favourites but weekends try to mix it up a bit!
> that pic isnt quite what i mean, it has a 90deg angle between when its less than that, and usually i have one of his knees between my legs. very hard to find a pic of, but its super pleasurable.

YES! not that you mention the leg bit, That's how we do it too! sooo good! And it's sort of like being on top in that you still have a lot of control over how deep/fast etc!


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha love it shelly! Even funnier when you "Fanny fart"hahaha I just lose it hey :winkwink:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Melainey said:


> Haha shelly I don't do the lazy dog lungs that either I do it more like a spoon too haha we call it the spoon too most times :)
> 
> I lime that last position it's really good Hebrew!I hate going on top for some reason? Haha
> 
> Shelly my frer was still faint and my beta was 83 so that's weird hey? :) x

Yeah, is weird! I have heard that the darkness of the line has no impact on how pregnant you are... I guess it does to some extent, but I think that's why I'm not too worried about not getting a dark line. 



Hi Loopey Loop!! :)


----------



## Pammy31

i cant help laughing when you fanny fart... awesome.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Alrighty lovelies enough giggling for one night! I'm heading to bed as Im knackered - really struggled at work with tiredness today! Chat more tomorrow - congrats again squiggs!!!


----------



## Pammy31

hugs angel


----------



## Melainey

How are you shelly belly? :)

Goodnight angel cakes Xx


----------



## ginny83

oh wow I'm super boring the bedroom department compared to you guys!

We do missionary or doggy - I know DF would love to experiment more, so every now and then I'll go along with whatever he suggests (usually ends up in either missionary or doggy though haha)


----------



## Melainey

It really depends on if I'm not lazy how adventurous I get hehehe


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Night Angel! sweet dreams!

Looney pip, I'm very well! just been telling my family if our news. ready for a bit sleep now! My sister said if her & mum are anything to go by during pregnancy, I am going to be one sick lady! look out shell!! How are you sweetie?

Ginny, you can still experiment a little bit by just changing it slightly. eg. check out this page on variations of the missionary! https://www.cosmopolitan.com/sex-love/missionary-sex-positions I think men run in to troubles when they try to get their partners to be more adventurous so they go for the reverse cowgirl or something like that (which for me is something I tried and was more awkward than anything! one to be crossed off everyone's list in my opinion lol) and it is a turn off. but trying something slightly different but not too adventurous is the way to go!

I must admit, when sex is based around timing to make a baby, it;s harder to get motivated to make it fun... It's just plain old sex most times! 

I'm off to bed lovely ladies!!! love you all a tonne!

Nana pants, missing you, it's always sad on here without you, even when you are feeling a bit down & out! I can't wait til you're back, and most of all, feeling better! xxxx


----------



## MissieT

Ha ha girls you have made me laugh out loud :) 
We've tried quite a few things (been together 18 years so would have been a bit boring otherwise!) and have ended up laughing too hard to finish off a few times :)
It amazes me how functional OH gets when it's baby making time!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

number2woohoo said:


> There's an ad for LCMs Golden Joys in the top of this page. I bought a box on the weekend and oh wow, they remind me of honey joys so much that I am going to make some honey joys on the weekend! Yum yum.

i randomly blurted out, "yum" the other night, OH looked at me so weird, and I said, "there's an LCM bar on the screen" needless to say i came home with a box today myself! :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Shelly did you get your results back? X

I don't knowwhether it's the pregnancy or the thyroid but I am sooooooo hormonal haha DH is getting it the past few days haha he's really annoying me tho cause he thinks that just because he's working long hours and I only work 5 that I can't possibly be exhausted! He clearly doesn't get pregnancy haha!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Yay Shell!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats love!!! :dance::dance::dance: just got all caught up, and i'm so thrilled for you and DH!!! Loved how you told him, so cute, and loved the reaction, you two are going to be amazing parents to this new addition, and yay for DSS for a half sibling, a non psycho one :haha: So so happy for you!!!! 

angel- you all are a bit far from me for a get together, 8 hour drive or hour flight, plus that weekend is a concert and im so excited for it!!! But will be feeling jealous and wishing you all a very enjoyable meeting!!! 

maddy- :hugs: and please have a holiday drink for me too!!! maybe two!


----------



## cossime

Can't believe I missed out on the sex position talk!!!!

Night girls and beautiful double lines shell!!!

Abby soooooooo come to Melbourne!!! I work 10 minutes from coburg!!


----------



## cossime

Oh and Shelley I'm guessing GIRL for you:)


----------



## Pammy31

slaves to advertising... pregnant ladies and lcm bars... lol


----------



## Rosie_PA

Squeegs- beautiful lines!!!!! Xx

My guess for Squeegs is a boy!


----------



## number2woohoo

Can't believe you guys had a 3 page sex positions talk, complete with diagrams. I am clearly an old prude.
Have a great day x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Looney, silly mEn!! No idea sometimes lol

Thanks everyone! 2nums, I don't actually like LCMs but I'm glad it hit your spot!!hehe yes, dss will love a nice normal sibling!! Hehe

Cossi, sorry you missed it, but you can reignite it at any point in time!! Lol

Hey miss Rosie cheeks! How are you? 

I predict a boy for me, but really hope that I get a little girl!! Hehe

I'm lucky so far as I don't have any symptoms yet. I'm super happy and not tired yet. I'm sure it will come with a bit more time. 

Hope everyone has a fantabulous day!! Xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm good Squeegs! I have a cold so I feel congested and icky but could be worse so I'm not complaining (much) haha...I think you and I have the same O date and possibly the same due date! How exciting!!!!! :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh that's so exciting!! Ff says mine is 19 June. Which is not quite 2 weeks before dhs birthday and our 1st wedding anniversary! 

Sorry you're feeling do crap, I hate having colds!!!

Haha Amanda


----------



## Lisasmith

Good morning beautiful ladies xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Good morning Lisa! 

Squeegs, mine is June 18th, so close!!!! What a great anniversary present!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies

Just saying hello :) starting to feet a cold :( boo hoo Xx


----------



## Abby27

Good Morning Ladies! Rosie and Lainey sorry you are getting cold! feel better soon

Cossie: we are really thinking about it, i find i just cant motivate myself to go through all the steps to get there. Sell house, find job, find place to live, do bank loan stuff again, buy again! its a lot of stuff

Nana i dont know where you are, but with work and TTC you have a lot on your plate, i just want you to know that we miss you and are here for you for whatever you need!

Im feeling pretty good today! for some reason the fact that my pre-ov temps are good and low is making me feel good about this cycle! that is based on nothing other than i need something to make me feel good about it! 

Had a good meeting with my old boss yesterday, and he really made me feel much better about the work situation. i told him what had happened to me recently and he was surprised they put that much shit on me, when at a much snr level (where he is) the quality of my work is always considered to be great. so that made me realise that the recent crap had actually very little to do with me!
I have today off, and its rainy so im still in bed! going to catch up on some TV, ive got some Gruen Planet to watch! (you guys like that show?) my DH looks like Todd and as a result i have a huge crush on him! hahahaha

Amanda the sex talk was all in an effort to get us duffered! we have to know what works! :)
Plus with the position that M2Q and I were talking about, it would be cruel not to share!


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies! Well my kids are STILL sick...well they have the runs (sorry TMI!) soooo over being housebound. 
I had the crappest nights sleep ever! Am so tired and not motivated to do anything, but this mess in my house is driving me CRAZY! Lol. 

Squiggley & Rosie...Poppy's birthday is the 22nd June. It's such a nice time to have a baby because they're all snuggley as it gets cold but by the time it gets freezing they're over the million night feeds! :) I lived in orange when poppy was born and it was freezing, I used to hate getting out of my nice warm bed but loved the warm snuggley feeds under a cozy blanket with my tiny bubba at the same time. 

Hope you're all having a lovely morning so far!


----------



## number2woohoo

I still can't quite picture that position to be honest. I think you need to get the barbie dolls out and do a pictorial for us.


----------



## Pauls_angel

My birthday is the 21st of June so if either of you are late your bubbas will share a birthday with me! 

My prediction for Shell is a girl!

Lucy sorry to hear the girls are still unwell! Being housebound is not fun but at least the crappy weather will make it easier to appreciate being stuck inside today! :hug:

Sasha I miss you! Think I may just have to post you a surprise gift to lift your mood - not sure what it will be as yet as I haven't bought it - but I have your address already from when you sent me those tests so keep your eyes on your mailbox! Once I figure out what your surprise will be I will start dropping clues! x


----------



## Lisasmith

That's so sweet angel xx


----------



## ginny83

Hi ladies - I won't be on this weekend. We're going away for a couple of nights :) Have a fun weekend everyone :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Have fun Ginny!

I just looked back at my temp notes (I had been writing them down before entering them. 8dpo I entered 36.75 but when I just looked at my notes it was 36.35! That was the day I had my ib.


----------



## number2woohoo

yeah I had a similar big dip at 6DPO, which I remember everyone at the time saying was an implatation dip.


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :)

Glad you are feeling better Abby and great about work :)

Nanna we really do miss you Xx come back please Xx 

Amanda if I had Barbie dolls I would sooooooo take a pic for you G
Hehe

Smithy how you feeling?

Rosie it's horrible getting a cold hey :( :hugs: x

Angel you are too sweet :) I'm sure nana would love that Xx 

I'm just lying in bed with the cat on me :) would be perfect of she didn't keep putting her claws in me haha x

Ginny have a great time away Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey do you have any stuffed annimals or anything that would suffice? 
Surely someone has some barbies.


----------



## Melainey

Unfortunately I don't Amanda haha hopefully somebody does tho :happydance:


----------



## Abby27

in the absence of barbies! I was thinking of demonstrating with my fingers, fingers acting as legs. so right hand is you, left is DH. right hand (use index finger and middle finger as legs) just flat, palm down, left hand on the side, index finger of left hand under middle finger of right. Left Middle finger, bend at the joint and through the two fingers on the right.


----------



## Lisasmith

Hey Lainey poo I'm, tired hungry and tender boobies. I've been really cranky the past few days too. I might phone the doctors and use my cranky voice


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ooooo have a lovely weekend Ginny!!! xx


----------



## Melainey

Abby great idea haha 

Smithy I'm the exact same, can't stop eating haha... I just wish it was December already haha yeah do call them and demand your results!x


----------



## LLPM

Hope you have a lovely weekend ginny! :) 

I'm feeling less sick again today...I feel a bit paranoid that its a bad sign but I think it's more because I'm eating smaller more frequent meals. I've found if I eat every two hours i feel heaps better. I ate a whole tub of hummus & a pack of water crackers the other night....soooo yummy! Has to be my favourite snack! :) hubby came home and was like "so you got hungry huh?" Lol. He bought me two more tubs and two packs of crackers yesterday bless him...I just have to restrain myself and eat only a few at a time! Haha. 

Lisa, my boobs are also feeling mega sore and surprise I've hit 8 weeks and have full on milk again (same as with maggie!) poor DH, just to wants to enjoy the bustier me but every time he touches them I hit the roof! Lol. 

Nana...we miss you! :hugs: love.


----------



## Lisasmith

Full on milk at 8 weeks? Ohhhhh Lordy! Lol

I had clear discharge from my boobs yesterday so I don't think it will be long


----------



## Lisasmith

They're in but won't release them over the phone. Ugh.


----------



## Melainey

Oh you poor thing Lucy :hugs: 

My boobs are not really as sore as I know they will get.. Some days are worse than others at the moment .. My biggest thing is my mood swings at the moment :rofl: I am a BIATCH hehehe :rofl: 

SMITHY GO GET THEM!!!! Then you can tell DH :happydance: x


----------



## Lisasmith

It's too cold to take the little one out :( it's absolutely freezing! Ill just wait til Monday. I'm epically moody lol


----------



## Melainey

It's so annoying that they won't give you them over the phone! My doctors wouldn't either! Boooooo !!

Here are my little nephews .. I can't stop crying, I want to meet them soooo badly ... <3 <3 <3
 



Attached Files:







TWINS8.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5









TWINS3.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lisasmith

They're so beautiful! Are they home now? Awwwwwww


----------



## Melainey

Yeah they came home 2 days ago :) Yeah I know I love them soooo much it's unreal, and I haven't even met them yet hehe I can't wait to go home ! <3


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh Lainey they are gorgeous!!! Xx


----------



## cossime

What beautiful babies Lainey! Proud Aunty I'm sure:) Gorgeous x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh Lainey! Those baby boys are so precious! I hope they let you fly home super soon so you can squeeze them! x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lovely boys Lainey!! I can see why you are in love!!

Ginny, have a great weekend!

Lucy, good job on the snacking!

Smithy, do annoying, my doc gave mine over the phone, but they didn't actually have the confirmation of pregnancy, they only had a few other tests they did. 

Angel, sounds like a great idea!! Hopefully you'll bring our nana back to a better place!! 

Nana, missing you sweetie, hope you're ok! 

Abbs, glad pressure is off at work. Glad you feel better!

Sorry, can't remember anymore! Hope you're all having a great day! Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

gorgeous babies xo

still waiting for this photo of the index finger sex diagrams


----------



## Lisasmith

Squeegs did they give you a number?


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies :) THey are just too adorable :happydance: 

WHat tests did you get back squigglebum? :hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Heading home from work now! Yay for the start of a weekend! We have dinner plans with friends of ours tonight so am not sure if I will get a chance to jump on again before tomorrow - if not I hope you all have a lovely Friday evening (or day for those not in OZ)! xx


----------



## Abby27

thats the thing about photos, it requires your hands! so i cant take a pic!


Lainey, the are beautiful! im an aunt, and its great! i know you will be a great one to!

im having a good day! there was a crisis at work, but i didnt get involved cause its my day off! ive given myself an at home facial! walked the dog, cleaned, spoke to one of my best friends on the phone, i never get to talk to! its been great! 
and now to watch some Gruen Planet! its a cold rainy day so may be a glass of red!


----------



## Melainey

Have a lovely night honey x


----------



## Melainey

Hey Angel :happydance: I found this page and it looks like a lot of ladies on it have the same thing that you have :hugs: Just thought that you might like to hava e a look xx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...7688-hypothyroidism-help-update-pg-6-a-9.html


----------



## Lisasmith

Anyone wanna come cook dinner? Soooooo tired


----------



## Melainey

I gotta cook dinner too :cry:


----------



## Abby27

Oh ladies i would lend you my man! he is a great cook and every night he is at it! but too far away! and he is a little shy!

i want another puppy! if the TTC isnt working then i need something! strata wont let us get another dog...strata is stupid! 

The TTC darkness has settled again. stupid shit, this should be easy! i was always SO diligent about birth control! so very careful. what a fool!


----------



## Melainey

My hubby used to always cook but lately he's been too tired working :cry: haha 

Oh how I would love a puppy... Well actually I would prefare a kitty :happydance:


----------



## Abby27

I suggested a kitty, but DH said no, just dogs. 

goodness im depressed! :(, any way it will pass.


----------



## Lisasmith

I have dogs,cats and birds! Abby, you weren't stupid, you were smart and responsible! Huge hugs, beautiful <3 I hope the dark clouds lift soon xxx


----------



## Melainey

Ginny and 2mums - Where did you buy your Doppler? x


----------



## Melainey

Abby I really hope that you feel better soon xx :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

i think this dark cloud is sticking around for a bit....appreciate the hugs

xoxo


----------



## Melainey

I will rub buda's belly for you :hugs: 

What is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, sorry for being mia today, was super hectic traveling around and just got back from the airport now xx

Angel you're such a sweet heart!

I'm so excited for you squeegs, I so told you that you were in my list this month and am so glad I was right! 

Slowly but surely we're getting there, we all just need a massive bfp month next month for the rest of us now, and of course for angel to be cleared to give it a crack, I'm almost positive it will be cycle 1 for you once the meds are working!

I think I've read and caught up now....

Lainey those boys are just too gorgeous for words. I hope you can get to see them very soon and hope you're feeling well

Smithy I hope you can get your results quick Hun x

Abs I'm afraid I'm still stuck in the dark place, so I can keep you company there....has anyone heard from kiwi today? I hope you're ok too sash xx

Dh wasn't that happy to see me return home still sad! We know we will most likely miss o this cycle as due from sat to Monday and I'm gone from Friday, so we will have a crack anyway I guess, but if its late o again then bucklies I think this time, but hey, there will always be next month x

On the job front, I've been discussing some concerns in terms of progression possibilities with the job I interviewed for last week....and whilst doing that another one has popped up that actually sounds better, so we will wait and see if I score an interview for that one next week. I was glad to be out if the office for a couple days but I think panic stations will be greeting me on Monday....

Love you girls and have really missed you all the last couple if days xx hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned too x


----------



## Melainey

Nanna :jo: Glad that you are back :hugs: And I think we will have another big month this month where all you lovely ladies will get your BFP's xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, sooo glad to see you again! Just do it as late as possible with dh, maybe plan to do it 2 days before you leave then the day you leave so you'll have a good supply of healthy sperm to go away with. You could still catch it!! 

Abbs, send that cloud away sweetie!!! You and the two Sasha's need to stick together & pull each other out!!!

Smithy, didn't give me a number, they didn't have the results back. They said my thyroid is good tho.


----------



## Newbie32

Will give it a go squiggles xxx but not sure if ill start temping again, every morning I've woken up and looked at my thermometers and nearly thrown them in the bin! 

I'd like to pick myself up and give myself a good shake ATM! X

Im so sorry I wasn't around much to share your fab news gorgeous girl, and thanks agin for angel keeping me in the loop in my absence xx brought happy tears to my otherwise pretty sad eyes xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

<3 <3 so happy to hear from you nana xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks smithy xxx sorry for dropping off the radar! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Sweetie, that's fine, I just can't wait til it's you and everyone else sharing the news!! 

Why not stop temping this time and just try to bd just before you leave. That way of you don't know if you e ovulated or not, you might not stress do much? For me, temping is good, cos I have random cycles and it means I know when to expect AF. If you have fairly regular cycles, give up the temping for a while and try to de stress! Hope you feel better soon, wish I knew what to say to make it better. Xx

I'm off to bed lovelies xxxx

Looney, still smiling about your boys! X


----------



## cossime

Right I've decided that next month our bfp's will be newbie, kiwi, abs and lisafr. By the powers invested in me, go fourth and fertilize, implant and poas!!!!

There 4 last cycle so 4 this cycle...actually, there's was 2 bfp's then 4 so maybe we will get either 6 or 8!!!!! It will be a fabulous next cycle!!! 

Cuddles for you newbie, abs and kiwi :hugs: hopefully the sun will come and shine again sooner rather than later xxx

Afm I'm with both my boys, all of us in our pj's and in our bed watching better home and gardens!!!! What a Friday lol!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Ginny and 2mums - Where did you buy your Doppler? x

got mine from ebay america, i did some research and wanted an FDA approved one. Wanted to make sure it was safe to use. 

(FDA- is the American version, look for TGA approved over here:Therapeutic Goods Administration - the government body which oversees and regulates the supply of medical devices medicines/therapeutic products in Australia. The TGA carries out a range of assessment and monitoring activities to ensure therapeutic goods available in Australia are of an acceptable standard) 

I found that the approved ones were less expensive from the states, I got a Sonoline B model 3mhz, came with gel. Item plus shipping from the states was $76: $54, plus $22 shipping.

edit: love mine, works great, would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Newbie32

One can only hope! 

I'm tempted to do just that squeegs, but given my o date seems to change a bit I'm scared to not know and get my hopes up wrongly....arrrggghhhh.....will see how I go...

Thanks cossie xxx I would love nothing more than to share a bfp with our other sash! I have another thread subscription for ttc over 30 which I don't post much on nowadays but there was another Sasha on there and she just got a bfp too, how great if it could be the Sasha's month! Not to discount everyone else of course. I want this for everyone else as well as myself! 

Fx we have some more to add to the list very soon xx


----------



## Newbie32

Heya 2mums, how have you been feeling? And are you showing yet? Got to be getting close to bump time! X


----------



## Melainey

That's great 2 mums! Sooooooo cheap! What week did tippy start to heart anything at?x


----------



## Newbie32

Night lovely girls xx sweet dreams x


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight lovely Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Heya 2mums, how have you been feeling? And are you showing yet? Got to be getting close to bump time! X

:jo: been feeling good, a little tired still, but not complaining as job hasn't started so i still have the luxury of sleeping in and taking naps etc. have some days where i am bottomless and could eat myself out of house and home, and other days where i have to force myself to have something. But getting excited, there is a slight bump trying to poke through my insulation :rofl: hoping to feel it soon so there can be constant reassuring, i am a bit lazy with my doppler, but use it before i tell anyone new the news. Been thinking about you lot, and sending you lots of love and baby dust, i can't wait to see a little person attached on your bike :dance:

melainey - I thought it was cheap, considering the peace of mind it brings! I heard the hb once or twice late in 9th week, but a bitch to find and i worried when it took so long to find. but ever since no problem, although i think sometimes the little bugger is moving so its hard to find or once i find it moves, haha.


----------



## Melainey

Oh yay for a little bump hehe I can't wait to get a bump! I love pregnant bellies :happydance: 

Yeah I'm really thinking if getting one! :) will look into it more : : hugs:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: hi girls, 

Just a quickie to say HI and hope all is going well. I am absolutely wrecked so I am off to have a hot shower and head to my bed. My boss has been riding my ass all day today and not in a yeeha grandma giddy-up kind of a way but F...K OFF get out of my face kind of a way. 

Hope you all have a wonderful Saturday. I have to work :cry: Have a good one! xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

PS - thanks Newbie for your lovely words and thoughts. I hope and pray we have a Sasha BFP month this month to. And of course I hope we beat last months record of 4 BFP and get 5 or 6 or even 7 BFP this month!! That would be fantastic. Hope your feeling ok. YOu know that i am here if you ever need to chat. I am online, offline, facebook, skype, twitter..... I am total social media contactable! :hugs:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Abby27 said:


> Oh ladies i would lend you my man! he is a great cook and every night he is at it! but too far away! and he is a little shy!
> 
> i want another puppy! if the TTC isnt working then i need something! strata wont let us get another dog...strata is stupid!
> 
> The TTC darkness has settled again. stupid shit, this should be easy! i was always SO diligent about birth control! so very careful. what a fool!

Hey Abs. Ditto to what I said to Newbie... I am here if you ever need a chat. I have been doing this TTC shit for 2yrs now (actually yesterday was our 2yr anniversary for ttc) so I know EXACTLY what you are feeling.


----------



## Lisasmith

:hi: kiwi :hugs: 

Hope you get some rest, love and your boss leaves you alone a little x


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks kiwi, sorry to hear your boss was such an arse! 

What's the stratus with your medical appointments? We're they going to do a procedure to check if your tubes were open? I've completely forgotten what was happening there....

I need to talk to dh about an sa today, how fun!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck with that nana xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning lovelies!! 

Kiwi, sucks your boss is being a dick! It would be nice if every now & then we were entitled to losing the plot & saying everything on our mind only for it to be forgotten and have a clean slate the next day!!

Hope you're all feeling a bit more cheery today, it will take time to get back to a good place, but you will all get there!! 

Nana Jo, good luck. Maybe take the approach of 'we need to confirm your swimmers aren't the problem so we can focus on getting my body on track' I think neither of you will have a problem, but I think if you can take the pressure off him then he may feel better about it. My dh was still a bit nervous and he has a kid already, do it must be a hard thing for them. Least then you will know if he's all good or not & fix any problems. 

2mums, can't wait til you get your bump!! Awesome!


----------



## number2woohoo

Kiwi, sending your boss a special punch in the throat.
Hugs to all, wishing I could wave my magic wand and complete the set of BFPs.

What, I didn't mention before I have a magic wand?


----------



## Lisasmith

https://www.xojane.com/healthy/i-di...orning-that-i-cant-even-put-it-in-my-headline

I can't stop laughing! The comments are hilarious too


----------



## Rosie_PA

I swear :jo: I booked DHs SA for 2 days ago and conviently those spermy started working just in the nick of time! Must of scared em good! Great idea to start talking about it :)


----------



## Abby27

Hi Guys, thanks for all the kind thoughts. its weird my perspective and mood change very quickly! i work really hard to be chipper and if i stop for a second it goes dark again!

just got back from toy shopping! one of my nieces bday party tomorrow. i LOVE watching DH pick out toys for the kids! its so cute, cause he has no children in his family at all, and i have them everywhere. so its a new experience for him. 

i took my temp this morning, but i had been up and moving due to a nose bleed of all things! i dont think ive ever had one before, so its way out of whack.

Nana i took a month off temping once, in the hope of more spontaneous BDing and less pressure. i found it stressed me out even more, not knowing when i ov'd etc. may be temp till you ov and then let it go?
Kiwi one of my sisters TTC for two years and got duffered just when she went for her first appt! i hope its the same for you!

Had a chat with DH last night, and he seemed to think it was time to get some doctors appt, so we will give this month a go and then i will see my GP, he seems quite ok to get a SA. which surprised me.


----------



## Pammy31

Sasha i stick by my guns and november is your bfp month....


----------



## Newbie32

Lol Rosie! Best I scare them into action then! I hope you're right pammy :)

Good result abs, hopefully you don't need them next cycle!

Hope everyone is having a great day xx


----------



## Melainey

Good morning lovely ladies :hugs: 

I really hope that it's the Sasha's month too :hugs: and everybody else too of course :) Xx

Abby hopefully you won't need to get tests cause you will be duffered! I was supposed to go see a fs this month too x 

Hi Rosie :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Lipton virgin piña colada ice tea is HEAVEN!


----------



## Melainey

I don't know whether it's morning sickness kicking in our the thyroid medication but I feel like poop today! X


----------



## cossime

Hi girls! Glad to see you happier Kiwi, Abby and Newbie!!! your absence is most definitely felt so I'm glad you guys are somewhat in a better place today:)

Pammy I agree with you!!! November is Sasha's month and that goes for both of them:)

Number2, doesn't surprise me at all that you have a magic wand;)

2mums make sure you post a pic so we can all see your bump when it comes into full effect:)

Big hello everyone else :hi:

afm...so I had my doctors appointment with the lady doc this morning...she told me nothing I didn't already know but I suppose it was reassuring for me to hear from a 'professional' if you know what I mean. Basically told me to STOP OPKing, temping, tracking my cycle days )except for when af is due), analysing cm and everything else I was doing. Told me she's not concerned at all as I have conceived 3 times in the past and carried one baby to term so I most likely have nothing wrong in the conceiving department and dh most likely doesn't have anything wrong with his little guys either :happydance: So she told me to stop everything, start taking folate, avoid lysteria-risky foods and just have good old fashioned sex with my husband. She said like we did when we conceived with DS but come on, we were on our honeymoon!!! Bit different now hey;) BUT seeing as we are going overseas in 2 weeks lets just take it from there...

If in three months nothing has happened, then she will send me off for some tests but as I am only 29, she is not concerned (even though I am slightly). So girls, I've decided to NTNP for the rest of the year (not just this month as originally planned). I'm not going to pee on anything except for in a toilet bowl for the remainder of the year and see where that gets me. I actually feel soooooooo much better if for nothing at all, for getting it off my chest and talking to someone about it. Went and bought me some folate tablets and packed all my opk's, thermometer and hpt's far from sight. I'm not even writing my cycle day down in my diary anymore either!! Guess I have to trust in myself and my own body that it knows what to do and it will do it when it's ready:)

I feel so much better girls and I highly recommend going and seeing your GP (or trusted professional) and just having a chat with them. It will be good especially those who have been contemplating it. They just put things into perspective for me and I feel really positive that I will be duffered by the end of the year. Number one thing she told me NOT to do was over-analyse and STRESS about it! Stress is the leading cause for infertility so as hard as it is, I need to let go of it. I'm due for a pap smear also and I went into book for it next week and I was like 'Should I wait incase I ovulate?' and she was like, 'Don't even thing about ovulating! Just have it done when you're ready!' She then proceeded to tell me to get excited about my holiday and have it done when I'm back so I will.

I did ask her about the having sex every 2nd day to build up DH's quality men and she laughed and said 'Just have sex when you and DH want too. If your hubby is ready to go then don't question him! If that means having it 3 times a day or once a week, just do it when you WANT too and not when you NEED too'.

So with that my lovelies, I am going back to living my life and rooting my husband cos I love him (and he makes me horny;) ) and NOT because I need him to impregnate me! :rofl:

Sending lots and lots of baby wishes to you all xxx


----------



## Melainey

Cossi that it's GREAT news, I'm sooooooo happy for you darling xxx you Erik have a great holiday and I have no doubt that you will be duffers by the end of the year xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Ahh, cossi that makes me so happy! Go enjoy your husband and holiday


----------



## Lisasmith

Lainey i think it's ms.. I'm feeling poopy too


----------



## Melainey

It's sooooooo poopy! I just ate something and it made me a feel a little better :)


----------



## Abby27

Cossie that sounds like a good appt! im glad you are feeling better hun!

i think with me they will want to run tests, we havent used contraception in years, and nothing! plus with my age, i think there will be some testing going on...which i know happens and i shouldnt get upset about it, but i am. 
i do think stress is a major factor though, last month was very stressful for me, and i sort of suspect i might have had a sperm meet an egg that didnt take. it was a weird cycle, had the 6dpo dip, then a really super long LP....but all that work stress couldnt have been good. 
i will try not to stress! goodness. i dont even know how to go about that.


----------



## Melainey

I agree Abby!sstress is sooooooo bad! Last month I had a Ef it attitude and drank when I wanted etc and even forgot to take my vits a couple of days and it worked out good! If possible I think that approach is good :) tests are just something that has to be done honey, don't worry, and it means the quicker they catch something the quicker you have bub :hugs: I know it's daunting but we are all here for you when you need to talk xxx


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies. 

Cossi, so glad you're feeling about it all! Good on you for making the choice. I think with TTC it all seems so beyond us so its nice to feel in control a bit more...even if that means NTNP! :) 

Sorry for those feeling yucky! I'm feeling awful today too but definitely not morning sickness. The girls have been sick since Tuesday and now it seems I've caught it although I haven't vomited or the other end! (Sorry TMI?!) my tummy is just turning and I feel so nauseas and gurgly. I have really bad tummy cramps that have me doubling up! Liam let me sleep in til 11:30 and he took the girls out for the morning (thank goodness - otherwise we'd all go stir crazy i think!) Now we're just sitting on the couch watching TV. So over all these bugs jumping on us...we've been sick for 4 of the last 6weeks with one thing or another! :( 

Hope you're all having lovely Saturdays!


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> I agree Abby!sstress is sooooooo bad! Last month I had a Ef it attitude and drank when I wanted etc and even forgot to take my vits a couple of days and it worked out good! If possible I think that approach is good :) tests are just something that has to be done honey, don't worry, and it means the quicker they catch something the quicker you have bub :hugs: I know it's daunting but we are all here for you when you need to talk xxx

Me too! I gave up being careful the month we conceived too! I had a glass baileys probably every 2 out of 3 nights for the whole cycle even post Ovulation, had a glass of wine with friends and ate 'high risk' foods. I'm not worried! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

You guys seriously need a health break! Get better xxx


----------



## Melainey

Oh Lucy I hope that you and the babies get better soon Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie- I avoided the "SA" talk as it was DH who boughT up the topic. I was going to dr for chck up and blood tests and taking vitamins etc and he said "its been ages since he had a full check up and u never know it could be me that's the problem" so he did it on his own. 

I am in a better place. The light at the end is a pinhead size but I can see it. I work with drugs and if I am sick I take cold and flu tabs if a headache I have Panadol so why not use drugs to help ttc? I have a head full of snot at the moment and grabbing some meds made me come to that conclusion. 

Cossime - a break is a great idea. We headed to barrier reef after our wedding last year. BDing everyday by the beach, helicopter ride to a deserted island with a picnic lunch, diving on Whitehaven beach.... Got no baby out of it but was such a great time just the two of us :) I have never been able to relax ever since school so I find it hard to switch off and not concntrate that it's O day. That's probably where I am going wrong

Hope everyone has a great day x


----------



## Lisasmith

I have to tell you my aunts story. Her and my uncle tried for 8 whole years to have a baby. All the drugs, all the tests etc. they booked in to begin the Ivf journey and next thing they know.. Pregnant. No drugs no nothing! They had 3 babies in 3 years and she ended up getting her tubes tied!


----------



## Abby27

I love stories like that Smithy! thanks for sharing! we all get our BFP in the end, we just have different journeys.


----------



## LLPM

That's a lovely story smithy! I'm sure they went through so much heartache, but worth it in the end. I haven't met/heard of many people who can't have kids unless there's an obvious problem, like severe endometriosis or very low sperm count etc. maybe I'm wrong but it seems those people who are diagnosed with unexplained infertility go on to have kids eventually, whether through IVF, sperm/egg donor etc. 
I'm sure all will be fine kiwi. I also forgot where you're upto? Are you waiting for an appointment with the FS? Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better today. I totally agree with the taking drugs thing. I personally avoid them at all costs, but the fact is they were created to help and have been tested for safety. Drugs like clomid etc have great success rates. Have you tried natural alternatives? Like vitamins or herbs etc?


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls xxx 

Dh isn't opposed to the test (or so he says now!!! We shall see when it comes time to provide the sample!!!) so I guess off to the docs we go next month...knowledge is power right!

You might be onto something with the temping abs, I might see if I feel like taking it approaching o this week...to know when I actually do...we shall see...

Much love girls xx glad to hear you can see the light kiwi, I hope to join you in that slightly brighter place soon x


----------



## Newbie32

Ps cossie, I bet you come back from your hols duffered!! X


----------



## Pammy31

i am gonna keep opking...my last one was getting darker... today... maybe a cd25 ov as ff and myfert dont say i have oved.


----------



## Abby27

Pammy because your pre ov temps were so high, i dont think you will see cross hairs, doesnt mean you didnt ov. 
may be CD 19?


----------



## Lisasmith

Are you back on the ttc train, Pammy?


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I think maybe rely on your ferning this month pammy? Confusing business sometimes isn't it! X


----------



## Lisasmith

Our bodies are crazy things!


----------



## Pammy31

not really ttc just trying to find a close medium of the time i ovulate. i will be seeing a naturopath in november to see if there is an issue. I talked to DH that I would like a baby before 35. As I am 31 I would like to know now if there is issues.


----------



## Pammy31

please ladies what day do you think i ovulated.


----------



## Maddy40

Lisasmith said:


> I have to tell you my aunts story. Her and my uncle tried for 8 whole years to have a baby. All the drugs, all the tests etc. they booked in to begin the Ivf journey and next thing they know.. Pregnant. No drugs no nothing! They had 3 babies in 3 years and she ended up getting her tubes tied!

My GP said she really dislikes these stories because the reality is that if you haven't conceived after 12 months then you probably need some sort of diagnostics and/or assistance of some type. These stories are lovely, but they are a small percentage and many, many people keep persisting when in fact they should be seeking specialist advice. Lucky aunty, Smithy! I would be really happy with just one sticky BFP, hopefully sooner than the next 8 years!!! :flower:


----------



## cossime

Thanks for your king words girls :)

Pammy, I think cd19 and agree with Abby ... Wait for tomorrow's temp:) how's DH on the FTC thing these days?

Love hearing stories like that too Lucy :) I firmly believe we will all get there in the end and not to rule out anything...there are so many options for us now:)

Smithy, lainey, number2, llpm, Rosie & squeegs: how is the nausea/ms going? 

2mums and ginny: are u guys still having any sickness?

Hi maddy! Are u back from your holiday yet?


----------



## cossime

Nice chart there maddy!


----------



## Lisasmith

Nausea is hitting me now. Bloated as hell and feel like I've been punched in the boob! Lol


----------



## Lisasmith

Maddy40 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> I have to tell you my aunts story. Her and my uncle tried for 8 whole years to have a baby. All the drugs, all the tests etc. they booked in to begin the Ivf journey and next thing they know.. Pregnant. No drugs no nothing! They had 3 babies in 3 years and she ended up getting her tubes tied!
> 
> My GP said she really dislikes these stories because the reality is that if you haven't conceived after 12 months then you probably need some sort of diagnostics and/or assistance of some type. These stories are lovely, but they are a small percentage and many, many people keep persisting when in fact they should be seeking specialist advice. Lucky aunty, Smithy! I would be really happy with just one sticky BFP, hopefully sooner than the next 8 years!!! :flower:Click to expand...

I can understand why she would dislike those stories. My aunt had fertility treatment after 18 months of trying, she was on clomid and a few other things for years but never had the funds for IVF until they hit that 8 year mark. They took a break from clomid for 6 months before they began the Ivf specialist appointments. It's entirely possible that those years on clomid 'fixed' her up for lack of a better term.


----------



## LLPM

Yeah! I agree they can be unhelpful sometimes giving people false hope. Although I have friends who tried for 2years, unexplained infertility, both perfect in fertile sense. They got pregnant on their 25th cycle...sometimes it just takes longer for unknown reasons! 
I can imagine for those that don't believe in God it's super frustrating. For me I believe God has a plan for everyone's life so it's easier to accept that sometimes things take longer or life doesnt go the way we want and label it as "Gods plan" I find that comforting, but that's obviously a personal thing. :)

Nana & kiwi...I really feel for you both! Really hope you both gets your BFP's soon! :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

LLPM said:


> I can imagine for those that don't believe in God it's super frustrating. For me I believe God has a plan for everyone's life so it's easier to accept that sometimes things take longer or life doesnt go the way we want and label it as "Gods plan" I find that comforting, but that's obviously a personal thing. :):

True LLPM, faith can be a real balm, I think. Hubby is buddhist and a former monk and therefore he believes major life events are related to behaviour in your previous lives, as well as the choices you make in this life. He sees most major events as karmic. So thus he has drawn great comfort from his belief when we've not conceived, as he feels like there is a grand(er) plan out there.


----------



## Maddy40

cossime said:


> Nice chart there maddy!

Thanks Cossi. I must admit I normally have textbook lovely charts and then on CD27 or 28 my temp drops dramatically and the witch arrives on day 28. I don't expect this month to be any different, but this is our final TTC month before seeing the Fertility Specialist in 9 days time, so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Maddy40

Pammy31 said:


> please ladies what day do you think i ovulated.

Wow tough one Pam. If it were me I would say CD15 not only because of the temps but the CM too. But CD19 looks more likely as the first of several little temp jumps. 

Which way do you temp? Vag or oral? I found vag heaps better than oral in terms of consistency, I guess I was doing it wrong when I had it in my mouth cos I found my temp jumped all over the shop, vag there's less variation :shrug:


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :)

Maddy great to have you back :happydance: 

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Maddy great to have you back :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone tonight?

I feel sick! Bleurgh! :(


----------



## Melainey

Ooh no :hugs: hope you feel better soon x 

I felt ill today too :( how far along are you again Lucy? I keep forgetting everybody hehe


----------



## Newbie32

Welcome back maddy, hope you had a fantastic holiday! X


----------



## LLPM

Melainey said:


> Ooh no :hugs: hope you feel better soon x
> 
> I felt ill today too :( how far along are you again Lucy? I keep forgetting everybody hehe

8weeks 3days! :)


----------



## Maddy40

Melainey said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Maddy great to have you back :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone tonight?

Hey Lainey, how you feeling? How's your man adjusting with the idea of daddy-dom? 

AFM, I'm ploughing through piles of laundry and unpacking. The cat will be back from the cattery on Sunday arvo and DH will be back on Sunday too.....so life is getting back to normal for us. 

9 days until we see the Fertility Specialist :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Best of luck at the appointment, Maddy xx


----------



## Newbie32

Maddy fx that by the time you get to see them they are just confirming you're duffered! X

Night girls, early ride for me xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all - sorry I've been Mia yesterday arvo and today! Have been really down and can't seem to stop crying! Am still blaming AF - now on day 12 of the heaviest AF I've ever had and feeling extra tired and moody as a result! Put on another kg too :( stupid thyroid! Less than a week til I see my doc now though so am using that as my thing to look forward too - really hoping he will start me on my meds that day and that I'll be back to ttc shortly after! 

Sasha I still haven't worked out what your surprise will be but I know I'll think of something! Nice to have you back online though!

Lovely to have you back Maddy! I missed you! 

Nice to see you on too kiwi and amber! Have been missing you too!

Hi to everyone else! Great to hear about all the plans of attack abs and cossi!

X


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh Angel, you poor thing! Your doc needs to get your thyroid levels back to normal so this non-sense is behind you! Feel better soon!

Nana, hope you have a great ride today! I've missed you!! Xx

Pammy- I agree CD 19!

Maddy- chart looks great, I was due to have my HSG this month to make sure tubes were open and they told me to call as soon as AF came to schedule it so I was actually excited for AF to finally get started on testing, and then I get the best test result of all!!! Fx'd the same for you Hun!!

Kiwi- glad you are starting to feel better! Xx

Lucy- congrats on passing 8 weeks!!! 

Hi Cossi, Abby, Lainey, and Lisa(s)- hope you ladies have a great day!! :flower:Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Does anyone know why u can't wear nail polish if going into surgery? I have gel nails on that are polished but in my notes for hospital it says remove all jewellery (there goes my belly ring :( ) and nail polish. Not sure how it would effect anything?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum2q - u have gone from my screen now and been replaced by LLPM two beautiful daughters. Will take a picture tonight and attach it do u can see I am not going crazy lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hahaha kiwi, crazy computer! The nail polish would Bevin case anything chips off and gets inside you, would cause a major infection I'd imagine! Glad you can see a light there! I totally agree with you, doesn't matter how you get pregnant, just that you are. Go get that headache fixed! (so to speak) xx

Cossi, do glad you feel that way, you're already half way there cos you didn't pee on anything last time! That's a big win in my books! can't wait til you have good news! I have thrown up every morning since BFP but think its a coincidence. I have a bit if a cough & I'm a bit of a spewer anyway. I have been starting to feel a bit queasy though, still not sure if ms or in my head yet. 

Smithy, that's a great story! I see what maddy means, but I think it's beautiful to hear positive stories for people!! X

Angel, I hope your doctor has all the answers for you next week, it can't happen quick enough!! X by the way, I think I owe my BFP to you, cos this cycle you told me to start bd earlier to ensure I got ov just in case, and I ovd about 10 days early! Thanks for your good advice!! 

Pammy, I would say cd 19 at a guess. 

Nana, if you experiment with charting this month, you may find a good balance of what works for you! I think when you have a chance to de stress after you leave work, you will be in a good place to conceive! Just Wing it this month. I bet you catch the eggy cos you're thinking you won't! If not, I think next month is where your life falls into place!!! Glad dh is ok with sa!

Maddy, so good you have your appointment so soon! It will be great to get started! 

Looneypip, how are you hun? 

Think I remembered everyone- I hope so!!! 

Love you all, have a great day! Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I tried to attach the picture on here of my screen with LLPMs daughters but the file is too large. Will attach it to facebook so you can see it. Really weird. Last week I had MUM2Qs little squiggle baby. I wonder who will get the lucky dip next week :) LOL


----------



## number2woohoo

Kiwi it is so they can check blood return, to check circulation. Press down on your fingernail till it goes white. Release, and how long till I goes pink again? It should be quick.


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel - oh wow a 12 day AF would make me feel stabby too! Big bugs love, I hope they hurry up and give you meds!! xoxoxo


----------



## Lisasmith

Angel, huge hugs honey. I really hope they get you sorted out soon. 

Kiwi - my ob last pregnancy told me it was to check capillary return and a major infection risk if by some stupid chance it chipped or flaked during surgery. 
Squeegs, hope you're feeling alright. 

Hello everyone else. Hope we all have a lovely Sunday


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yep, feeling good smithy, what about you? We've told all the people we wanted to tell on the early days, so that has been exciting. Can't wait to be able to tell everyone else! A good friend of mine & I have been talking a lot about ttc, she has a mc at 6 weeks about 2 weeks ago, so was really worried about telling her, she was thrilled for me & we talked about everything for about 4 hours! Lol she has a 9 month old, so she's able to be excited for me too! Her hubby works away, but she thinks she ovd again while he was home & she feels pregnant again. She's gotta wait til next week, I so hope she's duffered again! Would be so awesome for them!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning lovelies! Thanks for all the support - feeling very loved! Off to church now - will jump on a little later for a proper catch up xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Enjoy church angel! Maybe you could ask for some prayers today! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squeegs, I think the 'go with the flow' approach is what we're going to try from now on...I might temp a bit here and there but using my cbfm now so will see if it gives me the egg this month...

Sorry to hear you've been riding the porcelain bus already!!!! Hopefully it's unrelated and you get through the first tri without too much sickness Hun! X

Angel I hope you're feeling better today and that this week brings some good results with getting on meds and back to ttc! 

Kiwi when is your appointment? 

Well I got up early to go for a ride, got all the way out to the start of the m7 cycle path only o find it closed for an event!!!!! Grrrrr.....no last minute training for me today then, hope my legs can hold out for the full 250kms next Sunday!!! I just feel lazy sitting here now!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

250k?? My legs hurt just thinking about it


----------



## Newbie32

Lol smithy, yeah it's a whopper ride! It's around the bay in Melbourne....one big loop starting in the city and heading up and around the whole bay, over on the ferry at queens cliff and back to the city....should take about ten hours or so in the saddle, hopefully without crashes this year, I came off twice last year (courtesy of my riding buddy and some miscommunication) so fx I can stay upright this time!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Holy crap, you're superwoman! Please stay upright and I hope your butt and china don't suffer too badly!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, or just mental!!!

Thank god for padded cycling shorts is all I can say!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Whoever designed them had the smarts!


----------



## Lisasmith

I think curling up on the couch with some movies is on my agenda today. Lazy.


----------



## Newbie32

Yes!!! Or very sore bits after a long ride!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Enjoy smithy! Put your feet up and relax I say! I'm tempted to get the hammock out and lay back and relax myself, except feeling so lazy I'm not sure I can even be bothered getting it out!


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies :)

AngeI really hippie that doc can start you on needs soon my love Xx and I artist think I owe my bfp this month to you and your lovely gift and great vibes :hugs: 

Nana you are a crazy woman hehe I would die doing anything more than 10kms haha you are A legend!

squiggles hope you feel better soon Xx mine hasn't kicked in in full force just yet haha Xx

Maddy, I'm great :) very very moody! Like awful moody, and tired, but they could also be from my thyroid so don't know! Hope that you are duffers sooooooo you don't need to go to the fs!Xx

Smithy enjoy your lazy day x

Rosie how you feeling? X

Ginny, thinking of you honey Xx

2 mums also thinking of you Xx

Cossi how are you?x

Abby how you feeling?x

Amanda, any sickness?x

Anybody I forgot, sorry Xx 

I'm having strange dreams, a lot about being pregnant and yesterday about Dublin :( I just can't wait to tell everyone the news! Not even telling mum until 12 weeks (which just happens to be on my birthday) sooooooo hoping that everything goes seem! X


----------



## Melainey

Sorry kiwi, your computer is crazy haha how are you honey?x 

Lucy, hoping you are feeling Bette today Xx


Ps I'm in work today :( boo hoo! X


----------



## Abby27

Angel that does sound poo! what was the reason they didnt put you on meds as soon as you got the diagnosis?

Nana: you probably should be tapering down in your activity now any way, keep those legs fresh! i hope its a good ride for you! i learned to ride a bike in Melbourne (never learned as a kid, so i was about 25 when i started riding), around Melb is great. Will be thinking about you on the day!

Maddy great to have you back!

How is everyone today?

We are off to a 6 year old party today! Should be fun. I am reminded that at the same bday party last year i had a broken leg...so glad to be up and walking!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol abs, my prep has been so bad this year I don't really have anything to taper down from!!! At least I got 50 in yesterday! 

Enjoy the party!

Morning looneypip xxx hope your work day goes fast! X


----------



## MajorBee

Hi girls, I'm an Aussie in the UK. I've just added insomnia to my list of symptoms & figured you guys would be up & awake! 

I'm about 11dpo, a few symptoms but nothing major, one bfn at 9dpo. Ttc #2! 

Hope you don't mind my dropping in!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi MajorBee...we love new members...remember to overshare, overshare, overshare. We love TMI here ;) And you aren't the only overseas Aussie here either!


----------



## MajorBee

Cheers, I'm liking the "over share" motto. I did have a sneak peak through your three pages of sex possie talk - certainly some things to try out there! 

How are you Maddy?


----------



## Newbie32

Welcome majorbee! You will love it here. Great group of women :)


----------



## MajorBee

Cheers Newbie, I've done a little stalking & you girls certainly seem fab :)


----------



## Lisasmith

:hi: major bee :) welcome to the fabulous nut house


----------



## Abby27

Hey Major Bee! we do love new friends and we do love to talk! 

Do you chart at all? (i love to stalk others charts! im sure the other ladies do to!)


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, no shortage of crazy hilarious here, well not normally anyway, along with the occasional doom and gloom...but hey, we're only human right!


----------



## MajorBee

Hi girls :wave:

No, I don't chart. I've been pregnant twice, one gorgeous DD & one mc, and fell quickly with both. This is my first cycle after the mc. Due AF on Wed I think. Though if we don't fall in a couple months I'll start charting. I love the numbers, stats & graph! Nerd. :blush:


----------



## MajorBee

I'm going to try sleeping again... Hopefully I won't be back in an hour! Thanks for the fabulously warm welcome, see you soon & best of luck with the baby-making!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hi major bee :hi: :)


----------



## Abby27

I hope this is the month for you Major Bee! i am a TOTAL nerd when it comes to charts, i usually have several on the go, that are colour coded and awesome! 

I miss the TWW...i hate waiting to ov! Started SMEP this morning!


----------



## Newbie32

Me too abs. It's shit. Hope your wait goes quick x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, so excited fit your ride next week!! Do you win something of you come first? Hopefully your new approach will get you in a happy place! I think you should defo make your fs appoIntment so you know there is an end to the madness! I felt good knowing mine was just around the corner!

Abbs, I wouldn't have learned! I hate riding lol 

Looney, hope work flies by !! X

Sorry, started writing thus post ages ago and forget everything I was going to say.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey major bee! Welcome!! Good luck sweetie! Did you gave any time off between cycles, or get straight back into it after mc? Sweet dreams! Xx


----------



## Abby27

Hahaha, i couldnt afford a car! so i took my fathers bike when i moved (he didnt ride it, and we are both short) and so it became my transport! Goodness i was fit then! 

Well off we go to the party! i hope she likes our presents! my niece is very vocal when she isnt pleased! hahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squeegs xxx. Nah, it's not a race so much as a ride, about 17000 people do it in different lengths, probably about 3000 doing the big one :) I'm just praying for nice weather, with no wind or rain!

I'm gonna see my Gyno for a pap after I get back...their website says they can conduct all of the preliminary investigations prior to referral to an fs....I'm not sure what that entails but I will find out! Will call on Monday for an appt xx


----------



## MissieT

Hi lovely ladies, been reading everything but been pushed on time trying to squeeze the last bit of holidaying and spending time with family and friends into the last few days of the trip. Going to be hard heading back to Melbourne on Mon and saying goodbye but looking forward to getting home. 
Loving all the pregnancy talk going on (but hoping all the sickness and tiredness disappears for you all soon).
Newbie - good luck for the round the bay preparation.
Angel - 12 days is horrid, fx'ed the end is soon and your dr gets those meds sorted quickly.
Hi Kiwi - hope that spec of light keeps shining and grows for you :)
Big hello to everyone else :D


----------



## MissieT

Hi Major Bee. Charts and graphs and spreadsheets are fab!!!! I have a beautiful colour coded spreadsheet for my holiday - my family laughed when I sent it to them 4 weeks before I arrived!
Fx'ed for your BFP ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Awesome Nana, if that ride doesn't make you feel good, I don't know what will!!! :) Hope you can get in nice and quick for your pap then! I am due for one in November, I had one last year and they told me to come back in 12 months instead of 24 months as there were abnormal results. So hopefully that's all cleared itself up!

Abby, I definitely would have learned to ride in that case!!! I am all for riding as a mode of transport, gets you there quicker than walking! I just don't like it for leisure. lol I loved it as a kid, but went riding for the first time about a year or so ago and (stupidly) went up a big hill on my first street! Busted me and I hated the rest of the ride! I should have stuck to flat ground while I got used to it again! lol never got back on a bike again!

Hey Missie! Good to see you again, glad you're enjoying your time!!


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :) 

Missie great to have you back!

I'm knackered!I keep yawning haha just ducked out for some fresh air! Hehe x

Squiggles how you feeling? X


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I hope it might be the thing to snap me out of this sad place, fingers crossed x

Hopefully your pap is normal this time! 

Hi Lainey, hope you're having a good day x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hehe if that means getting on here to say hi, then get as much fresh air as you need melainey! haha 

I'm feeling good, thanks hun! every now & then I get a wave of a yuk feeling, like I will throw up, but it doesn't last long. I think it's slowly starting to settle in. I'm also starting to get the AF cramps yesterday & today, lots of twinges & stuff going on down there! also been 'almost' emotional lol almost crying at things, but then trying to snap myself out, it usually works cos i'm laughing about my crying. lol 

what about you? when are you due?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Yeah I hope it might be the thing to snap me out of this sad place, fingers crossed x
> 
> Hopefully your pap is normal this time!
> 
> Hi Lainey, hope you're having a good day x

I hope so too sweetie - I think a combination of you doing something good for yourself to be really proud of and moving away from AF a biit more will do you the world of good! Gets your mind on something else!! :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

One can only hope! Dh is well sick of my pathetic mood!!!! Xxx

Hope you feel better soon gorgeous xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

cossi- never was sick with ms, not many symptoms in general, crazy dreams still, sore boobs like i wouldnt beleive, and the latest but shitty symptom is crazy breaking out, hate it!! 

:jo: their tests probably include the pap, bloods, internal and external u/s. have a fun ride next week, but i still think you are crazy!!! haha

angel- :hugs: hope you had a great morning at church and that it raised your spirits a little, and have a relaxing sunday arvo!!! 

lucy- hope those girls of yours and you start to feel better really really soon

maddy- so good to have you back 

so sorry for those of you suffering with ms, but its a good sign and all worth it no matter how horrible ( i know terrible coming from someone that hasnt had any) 

i like the relaxed approach that some of you are taking, like i said before, we took a looonng break and finally concieved after not stressing or worrying about it, to be honest, i didnt think, and i hoped it wouldnt work the time that it did (only was hoping bc i would have rather travelled 2-4 months pregnant not 5-6, but it was apparently the right time, so ill take it) 

everyone else- thinking of you, hope all is well.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: not sure what approach you are taking in the next few months, but i have two boxes of these. If they are the same as you use and you want/need them, please let me know. They say best by nov of this year, and considering they were like $30 a box i'd rather mail them to someone than just chuck them out.
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-14 14.09.45.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> :jo: not sure what approach you are taking in the next few months, but i have two boxes of these. If they are the same as you use and you want/need them, please let me know. They say best by nov of this year, and considering they were like $30 a box i'd rather mail them to someone than just chuck them out.

Thanks 2 mums, I am actually due to order some more! I'd happily pay you for them tho :) xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

nope, no money accepted here. pm your address and i'll get them out on monday.


----------



## Newbie32

Aw, thanks amber xxx thanks for thinking of me! I've pretty much decided to stop poking, and prob temping, but plan to keep up the cbfm for the time being, I'm keen to see if I ever get the egg! This month already different to last, as I was already showing high by this time last cycle, so it's already learning me! Xxx


----------



## Abby27

Well ladies when one is depressed about ttc i do not recommend a childs bday party! 
I did get to look after the baby of the family (she is 2) and that was very sweet. lots of cuddles and giggles. but utterly painful! especially when you throw in the occasional insensitive relative. 
So when DH saw me struggling he suggested we leave early. im sure i will get in trouble for leaving when i did by my mother, but we got there early, worked, set out food, entertained children, looked after the baby! what more could they ask for. 
now im just sad again


----------



## Newbie32

Oh abs....sending you big hugs Hun xxx

There's a good chance I may see my sister next weekend with my new niece....she will be 1 in December, and the twins too...and her hubby is mister 'when are you having kids so they can all play together' ..... I think I have avoided seeing them over the last our months to avoid the question! I know the took some time to conceive..but I not know the details (I'm not all that close with my sister) but I would have thought given that her hubby might be a bit more sensitive about it!!!

I hope you feel better soon Hun xx


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Sasha. it was good in a way, normally my niece always wants her mum (my sister), or my mum, but i was the person of choice today, which was nice. She wanted Abby Cuddles (well insert my real name), so that was fun. but yes i have a few relatives who like to mention that we just got married, so when are you having children, then ask me my age, then pull the YIKES face....why do people do that? surely its never an ok topic?
may be we should just say, look we are trying, its stressful, so when we have something to tell you we will, in the mean time fuck off and hand me that wine. had i not been holding the baby i wouldve said that i think. instead i started to well with tears. stupid wanker. this relative is known for being a wanker so im not surprised.


----------



## Newbie32

You poor darling abs xxx I feel for you, as if this journey isn't hard enough without other people making it even harder! I hope this month is your month gorgeous girl xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

kiwipauagirl said:


> Does anyone know why u can't wear nail polish if going into surgery? I have gel nails on that are polished but in my notes for hospital it says remove all jewellery (there goes my belly ring :( ) and nail polish. Not sure how it would effect anything?

It's because the pulse ox reader that goes on your finger to measure your oxygen saturation during surgery doesn't get an accurate reading through nail polish.


----------



## Newbie32

Ps Hun, you're not even much older than me!!! So pufft to those turning their noses up at your age!!! I reckon you're next in line xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> kiwipauagirl said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why u can't wear nail polish if going into surgery? I have gel nails on that are polished but in my notes for hospital it says remove all jewellery (there goes my belly ring :( ) and nail polish. Not sure how it would effect anything?
> 
> It's because the pulse ox reader that goes on your finger to measure your oxygen saturation during surgery doesn't get an accurate reading through nail polish.Click to expand...

Yeah that's right!! When I had my knee surgeries I had red nail polish on and got the tsk tsk for that reason! Good old Rosie cheeks with all the answers!!!! X


----------



## number2woohoo

aha, sounds right Rosie. Ah well my guess wasn't too far off ;)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Not at all number2! :thumbup:

How are you ladies tonight? 

Nana- my bits hurt just thinking about that ride, you are awesome!!!

Abby- sorry the party was hard, people can be such jerks!!!


----------



## Abby27

Newbie32 said:


> Ps Hun, you're not even much older than me!!! So pufft to those turning their noses up at your age!!! I reckon you're next in line xxx

Both of us will be! then we can meet up at doggie parks and bring the babies (fur and human)


----------



## Newbie32

Lol Rosiecheeks xx to be honest they survive pretty well considering!! Well they have for the last two I've done anyway. Hopefully this one isn't any rougher on them! In a way I'm glad I'm not duffered for the ride....dh was freaking earlier this year with the 'what if you crash again' talk....at least I don't have to worry about anything but myself! The second crash I had last year gave me the biggest bruise I ave ever seen that covered my whole groin area....needless to say if that happened and I was duffered then I'd be in trouble...

Sounds great abs! X


----------



## Newbie32

I'm so worried for Ginny....I really hope her and bubs are ok x


----------



## Abby27

I got caught in tram tracks on my bike one melbourne winter morn! that was PAINFUL! i had the hugest bruise and the most oddly shaped cut on my leg. My ego took the hardest hit, cause it was witnessed by people i work with! 

Please be careful Nana!


----------



## Abby27

Newbie32 said:


> I'm so worried for Ginny....I really hope her and bubs are ok x

I just saw that on top girls, hope they are ok!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Aw, thanks amber xxx thanks for thinking of me! I've pretty much decided to stop poking, and prob temping, but plan to keep up the cbfm for the time being, I'm keen to see if I ever get the egg! This month already different to last, as I was already showing high by this time last cycle, so it's already learning me! Xxx

you're welcome, you are the only person i know that could use them, and i'd rather they get used. Please keep me updated as to that egg, bc i never got one and i'd love to know that you did!! And plus I can take credit bc they will be my magic sticks, :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i cant stop thinking of ginny either, OH just got home (she left me to sleep in, i felt like crap, and she went out and did sooo much today, love her) and i told her the news and she keeps asking if i've heard anything. we are hoping for the best, and keeping everything crossed here for ginny and bubs!!! 

hey rosie roo, hows the weather on the east coast?? cali was having a massive heat wave last few weeks, but mum in washington state is starting to cool off. Hows the football going, haven't heard much now that the real refs are back.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Amber, starting to get pretty chilly here! The Steelers have me my shaking my head so far this season....not doing well....:nope: how are you feeling? Any belly yet??


I'm praying for Ginny too! So scary!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

I'm sure they'll come right. I root for them too, family ties have me hoping they do well!! :haha: Feeling ok, trying to fight off a cold, so been tired, i'm just trying to cope with this 'baby acne', i told my mum i'd ground bean at 13 for making me break out during pregnancy, :rofl::rofl: seems fair right :rofl: No belly yet, well not besides the one i've been trying to get rid of for the past few years, given up now! How are you going? Handling work ok? I know how I tired I was in the beginning, let DH do things for you!!


----------



## Newbie32

Abby27 said:


> I got caught in tram tracks on my bike one melbourne winter morn! that was PAINFUL! i had the hugest bruise and the most oddly shaped cut on my leg. My ego took the hardest hit, cause it was witnessed by people i work with!
> 
> Please be careful Nana!

I will try! I think in that crash I landed square on my handle bars....I didn't notice the bruise until the next day, which I don't understand because I had a bath the day of the ride and a shower the next morning and it was literally my whole 'bits'!!!!!! Makes me cringe just thinking about it...


----------



## Newbie32

Trying2b2mums said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks amber xxx thanks for thinking of me! I've pretty much decided to stop poking, and prob temping, but plan to keep up the cbfm for the time being, I'm keen to see if I ever get the egg! This month already different to last, as I was already showing high by this time last cycle, so it's already learning me! Xxx
> 
> you're welcome, you are the only person i know that could use them, and i'd rather they get used. Please keep me updated as to that egg, bc i never got one and i'd love to know that you did!! And plus I can take credit bc they will be my magic sticks, :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Shall do! Here's hoping they bring me a beautiful bfp!!!


----------



## Newbie32

We love you Ginny!!!!! Gosh I hope it's no news is good news....sometimes silence makes me worry more! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi girls all caught up again! Just read Ginny's post on FB - really praying all is ok! How scary! Love you heaps Ginny - hope that little bean is ok! Xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sasha is your ride for charity or just for fun? I couldn't do it! My bits get swollen after a 5 km ride and I have the padding! No way could I do 250km!

Abs I had a similar day today - visited friends for lunch who have 4 beautiful girls - got to play with the younger 2 all day - love but really tugs at the heart strings and makes that baby shaped hole in my own heart feel a little bigger! Sending hugs your way xx

Welcome Majorbee!!! I'm sure you will love our little group!

Well day 13 of AF today and I think she is finally easing off a little! Hopefully she'll leave by tomorrow! I've had enough!


----------



## Pammy31

finally got a opk pos this morning.... will test again this arvo. no ov pain but had alot of ewcm the last 7 days or so.


----------



## Newbie32

Heya angel, it's officially for charity, the smith family, tho I haven't made much of an effort to round up donations this year as I've been so caught up with everything else! Reminded me to repost on my fb cos my parents obviously need a little reminder!!! 

But really we ride cos we are mental and want to!!

Really hope that stupid af nicks off already and leaves you alone! X


----------



## kiwipauagirl

MAJORBEE - HI and welcome. Oh my God we are neighbours!! I am an Aussie living in Ireland! I lived in UK for 4yrs before meeting DH and then moved to Ireland where I have been for 7yrs. You are going to love it on here but the girls are right - the TMI is never TMI!! The more you share the better for us! :rofl:

NEWBIE - My appointment is tomorrow :( getting very nervous now. The girls on the other thread I am on have been helpful but they are making me very nervous with their horror stories LOL. I am to arrive there (hospital) at 8am and DH can collect me at 6pm. Long day!! I am getting knocked out while they have a root around (bad choice of words :) ) and then they put dye up there to check the tubes (i am hoping while they are in there a little bit of fat can get sucked out as well LOL). The other thread girls (who I must admit while very nice and helpful are not as welcoming as us lot and their stories are so sad and freaking me out a little LOL) told me that I have to lie flat for as long as possible as they put gas in there and as the gas rises afterwards I will be in terrible pain in my shoulders and back as the gases get caught in the diaphram. Not looking forward to that. Mon & Tue I should be getting my smiley faces meaning Wed/Thur I should O so I said to DH I don't care if we have to do dog, lazy dog, dead dog or even if I have to stand on my head we have to still BD. :rofl: Another thing they said that alot of girls got a BFP after the lap as they clear everything out. So I am not going to waste a month. Silly and probably very stupid of me but seeing I didn't O'late last month I am not taking any chances. There is no medical reason why I can't BD it will just be more like I wont feel like it. I am sure I can just lie there! 

MUM2Q - sorry for the MS. Hope it passes for you soon. How exciting to able to tell a few close people (and of course us). It must be so lovely to see the look on their faces. 

ABBY - yep hear ya with the childs party when TTC. It sucks. And its even worse when your at a family birthday party and everyone comes up to you "so when are you going to be next" or if you are not drinking (due to driving) they say "ohhhhh you got some news for us". That sucks ass to.

ROSIE - how are you hun? Thanks for the info about the nail polish (and you to Number2) but will they still get the results with my fake gel nails?? Hopefully as I don't want to try and take them off myself LOL

MISS T - welcome back. Hope you had a great holiday. I am sure you have loads of pages to catch up on! Lots has happened. :coffee: 

MADDY - welcome back to you to. Its nice to see you on here. Hope you are chilled and relaxed after your break away! 

:hi: Melainey, Lisa, Smithy, LLPM, Number 2, Cossime, Pammy, 2Mums, Halliwell, Janey and anyone else that I might have forgotten I am sorry. Our list is getting very long now. Its great.

Anyone heard anymore news from Ginny??? GINNY - hope all is ok hun. We are all thinking and praying for you. Right that should do... another small novel from me.


----------



## Newbie32

Kiwi I didn't realize it was tomorrow! Wishing you the bestestestest luck Hun, I've heard the same about people getting bfp right after, now I'm convinced its going o be your turn this cycle! 

Lol at dead dog!!! I can't wait to see your bfp very soon! Xx


----------



## Pammy31

:hi: girls


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: ANGEL - my gosh I nearly forgot the most important person on here. How are you hun? 13 days of AF my god. You poor thing. Hopefully she is heading out of there and moved onto someone else (not on this group though but someone far far away). Sorry its early morning and brain is a little fuzzy but how are things with your thyroid? My thyroid is no where like yours is. My results were alittle low and she said that could be a reason so I was put on a low dose of thyroid medication. this is my 3rd month so not sure if it is working or not. I thought my weight gain was from eating too much chocolates and cake :rofl: still waiting for it to come off me though. Hope they sort something out for you soon. Its funny how a little like a thryoid could cause so much problems. I am praying that yours will be sorted now.


----------



## Abby27

Good Luck Kiwi! i hope its not too bad! i think for those sorts of things you have to surrender yourself to the moment, and it wont be so bad! i wish they didnt give you horror stories! 
try and think of baby Ethan! 
When you get that BFP there will such a huge party on here! i cant wait! xo


----------



## Pammy31

Cant wait till angel gets her bfp


----------



## Newbie32

Ditto pammy!

Hope you catch the egg too pammy!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pammy I hope you catch that eggy!

Sasha I think you're nuts but good on you for riding for charity!

Kiwi I think it will be Sasha month l round - paul had that has pain after the lap they did for his hernia - there is no way he would have been up for bd but I hope you are able to power on thru it and get nicely duffered!

Still no news from Ginny! I'm hoping it is because she is out celebrating good news and not the opposite!


----------



## Newbie32

I know angel, I'm so worried for her....sending every ounce of positivity her way right now, ill use my next supply on myself....

And yeah, I'm crazy, but we already knew that! I do seem to be at least a bit more cheerful today, so maybe in snapping out of the rut in anticipation of my ride!


----------



## Pauls_angel

kiwipauagirl said:


> :hi: ANGEL - my gosh I nearly forgot the most important person on here. How are you hun? 13 days of AF my god. You poor thing. Hopefully she is heading out of there and moved onto someone else (not on this group though but someone far far away). Sorry its early morning and brain is a little fuzzy but how are things with your thyroid? My thyroid is no where like yours is. My results were alittle low and she said that could be a reason so I was put on a low dose of thyroid medication. this is my 3rd month so not sure if it is working or not. I thought my weight gain was from eating too much chocolates and cake :rofl: still waiting for it to come off me though. Hope they sort something out for you soon. Its funny how a little like a thryoid could cause so much problems. I am praying that yours will be sorted now.

Things are not great with my thyroid but they should have me starting on meds on Friday if all goes to plan and then things should start looking up!


----------



## Lisasmith

Ginny, we love you. Please tell me if I can do anything


----------



## Newbie32

Ditto Ginny, I'm so sorry for your loss xxxxx we are here for you xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm so sorry ginny - that is devastating news - sending big hugs and wishing I could make your hurt go away xx


----------



## Pammy31

I really feel for Ginny... what a horrible thing women must deal with. love and hugs Ginny


----------



## Trying2b2mums

we love you ginny. remember to lay it all on us, vent, cry, whatever, we're here for you through this and everything else. so much love to you and DF. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

My heart is just breaking for ginny. I can't even find the words to say how sorry i am


----------



## Abby27

Ditto Ginny! that is just horrible! when you are ready we are all here for you, we all support and love you xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maddy40

oh dear, I'm not on top girls but I'm guessing Ginny has MC'd? That's so sad. I hope she comes back here soon to let us cyber-hug her. xxx


----------



## cossime

I'm so sorry Ginny, I don't even know what to say:( I hope you can find comfort from your beautiful DS and DF. Praying for you xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Maddy aren't you on fb? If you are we need to get you in there...

I feel like our little family here has suffered such a great loss today. I just wish there was something more I/we could do for Ginny xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Our family has suffered a great loss. So very heart breaking


----------



## MajorBee

Abby27 said:


> I hope this is the month for you Major Bee! i am a TOTAL nerd when it comes to charts, i usually have several on the go, that are colour coded and awesome!
> 
> I miss the TWW...i hate waiting to ov! Started SMEP this morning!

Yay for nerds! Gotta love a colour code...



Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hey major bee! Welcome!! Good luck sweetie! Did you gave any time off between cycles, or get straight back into it after mc? Sweet dreams! Xx

Hi Mum 2 Quigley, thanks! No went straight into ttc. MC was about 5 weeks, so very early and I think my cycle has stayed roughly on track - will find out in the next week :)



MissieT said:


> Hi Major Bee. Charts and graphs and spreadsheets are fab!!!! I have a beautiful colour coded spreadsheet for my holiday - my family laughed when I sent it to them 4 weeks before I arrived!
> Fx'ed for your BFP ;)

Hi Missie! So fab you share your spreadsheets around :) And glad I'm not alone in my nerdiness!!



Pauls_angel said:


> Welcome Majorbee!!! I'm sure you will love our little group!
> 
> Well day 13 of AF today and I think she is finally easing off a little! Hopefully she'll leave by tomorrow! I've had enough!

Thanks Pauls_angel. Hugs to you on 13 days of AF - that sounds awful.



kiwipauagirl said:


> MAJORBEE - HI and welcome. Oh my God we are neighbours!! I am an Aussie living in Ireland! I lived in UK for 4yrs before meeting DH and then moved to Ireland where I have been for 7yrs. You are going to love it on here but the girls are right - the TMI is never TMI!! The more you share the better for us! :rofl:

Hellooooo neighbour! You will probably understand when I say that its really "familiar" talking to the girls on here - its hard to properly put my finger on it, but its just a bit different to the UK girls. Gross over-generalisation & I have some very lovely UK friends, but there's just an extra almost imperceptable (is that a word??) level of relaxedness I have when chatting with Aussies. I'm almost thinking the TMI motto here is a challenge!! :haha:

AFM, I'm now 11dpo I think & figure I will wait until 13/14dpo to test. Getting crampy belly & am tried during the day but couldn't sleep last night. To bed at 2am & up at 7 with DD - zzzzz.... No sore bbs, which I'd quite like please as that would be a great symptom!!

I don't know Ginny but :hugs: to her. MC is awful xxx

Hope everyone else is okay.

Anyone testing soon???


----------



## Newbie32

Yes you have found us on a very sad day majorbee....we are such a close group that it feels like family, and I dare say that we are all feeling quite devastated tonight about Ginny. She was our first bfp in this group....(if my memory serves me correctly)

Not to detract from your welcome, we are very pleased for new additions to the family! I hope you get your bfp very soon xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums, that will be the perfect gift while angel is still thinking of something to send to nana! :)

Abby, hope today wasn't too painful for you! glad DH is on the ball and got you out of there! xxx oh my....what a wanker of a relative!!! i would have bitch slapped him!

Nana, hopefully they will be sensitive & not ask. If they do, maybe you could say something like 'we're just waiting patiently' so they get the hint? men are still men at the end of the day, aren't they! And I think what you said about your ride might be spot on - maybe subconsciously you haven;t wanted to be preggy, might be a different story now that the ride will be over>?

Angel, thinking of you sweetie! xxx it's the worst to have AF at all, but for 13 days, I understand why you're down! xxx

Kiwi, That does sound a bit unnerving, but it's better to know these things in advance! sometimes doctors don't explain as well as pateints who have been through it. I really hope the dead dog pays off this month and you get your BFP!! haha I have also heard of lots of people getting preggy after this test! everything crossed for you hun!! good luck with the tests, will be thinking of you, and I'm sure you will be fine!!

MajorBee, good luck!


Oh Ginny, I wish we could all wake up tomorrow and have this be a terrible dream, I wish we could all do something! We are all here, and just so devastated for you, you poor darling, please lean on us! xxxxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi- best of luck tomorrow, i'm sure you'll be exhausted, but try to let us know how you went, we'll all be thinking of you. I like you idea of bd'ing no matter what, bc its true a lot of bfps come after that procedure, fx for you darl!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Still feeling so heartbroken - have been crying just thinking of our poor Ginny! I really do feel like we are all family! I can't even imagine the heartache you must feel Ginny honey - sending all my hugs, love and prayers your way - squeeze your little max extra tight tonight! Xx

Kiwi I will be praying hard for you tomorrow lovely lady! X

Heading to bed for an early night - ditto to squeegs comment - am hoping to wake up and find that today has been a bad dream! X


----------



## number2woohoo

Sending all the love I have to you Ginny. So very sad for you. Just devastated for you xoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Maybe squeegs, maybe my subconscious has been working against my conscious mind! I guess we will find out soon...

My problems just feel so trivial given what's happened today, have given myself a square kick up the ass to pull my head in! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, everyone's problems are different! You're no less significant than Ginny. We all just need to support each other through the best & worst of everything! 

Night everyone!! Sweet dreams


----------



## Newbie32

Night shellybum xx sweet dreams xx


----------



## Melainey

Ginny I'm sooooooo sorry, love so much and am truly devastated for you and df Xx xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

mum 2 quigley said:


> nana, everyone's problems are different! You're no less significant than ginny. We all just need to support each other through the best & worst of everything!
> 
> Night everyone!! Sweet dreams

amen to that!!


----------



## Newbie32

Night lovely girls xxx


----------



## MissieT

Ginny - so sorry to hear about your loss, thinking of you and your family xx


----------



## Melainey

Kiwi, God luck tomorrow honey Xx 

Angel,I really hope that your af buggers off now! Xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Trying2b2mums said:


> kiwi- best of luck tomorrow, i'm sure you'll be exhausted, but try to let us know how you went, we'll all be thinking of you. I like you idea of bd'ing no matter what, bc its true a lot of bfps come after that procedure, fx for you darl!!!

Hey darl.... you're sounding more and more Australian every day :rofl:
hopefully the hospital will have free wifi so I can let you all know how I get on afterwards. If not I am sure the hotel will have. DH and I are off to a hotel for tonight and tomorrow night. Because the hospital is about 1hr away and we have to be there for 8am we thought this will be nice. So we are going on a date tonight, lovely meal, nice wine and a cheeky BD before tomorrow :happydance:

GOOD NIGHT TO EVERYONE who is due to go to bed. Its lunch for me so off to the in-laws for a roast sunday dinner :thumbup:


----------



## cossime

Good night girls, sending much love to you all :hugs:

Good luck for tomorrow kiwi!have a great feeling you will be duffed before you know it:)

Welcome majorbee :hi: 

:hugs: ginny xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi- cheers mate, :rofl: i'll take that as a compliment! Enjoy your date night!!! and your roast! 

night everyone

xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Kiwi - thinking of you, gorgeous!


----------



## Lisasmith

My face has broken out in acne :( there is not enough concealer in the world that will cover this! 

I also have a sick 6 year old. Autoimmune disease sucks. 

Off to the doctor this morning. 

Love you, Ginny <3


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning girls! 

Had a shocking sleep last night :( couldn't stop thinking of Ginny and her df - just so sad for them. Sending lots of love and prayers your way Ginny!

Hopefully today will be a better day with better news all round. Kiwi thinking of and praying for you today lovely! Hope all goes well and that the recovery process is speedy!

Am hoping AF will make her exit today - was almost light enough to be spotting this morning - so am thinking she may be gone by tonight!

I hope everyone else has an awesome day! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Fx that witch leaves you! Have a good day, angel x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good morning lovelies! 

Good luck kiwi, thinking of you!! 

Ginny, hope today is a better day!

Smithy, your profile pic still makes me smile every time!! 

Have a great day! Xx


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Girls,

Finally up to date with everything. So much has happened.

BIG HELLO to everyone,

Good luck today Kiwi. Hope it all goes well for you. 

:hugs: for Ginny. Thinking of you hun xx 

Smithy not fun when your little ones are sick. 

AFM - We had a busy weekend in the garden. I should reword that I had a busy day in the garden & DH looked after Audrina on Saturday. Sunday I looked after Audrina & DH cleaned out our gutters. Our garden hasn&#8217;t been touch in almost 12months I know we are terrible. Lucky we don&#8217;t have a big garden. In the next two weekends or so we will need to do some more weeding & relocate some plants in the garden. Then the weather will be awesome & we can start having BBQ&#8217;s at our place. 

This is my 7 month trying TTC yay. I am in two minds right now. One is trying hard to not think about it & the second one is I can&#8217;t stop thinking about it :wacko:. So this month we are going to just give it everything we have & not worry about gender & just have fun in the bedroom. See how long I can last. 

I hate Mondays mornings!


----------



## cossime

Morning ladies! I hope this week brings us a better one than last week:)

Still so sad about Ginny's news :( Ihope she finds the strength she needs to pull through this xxx

Lisafr, I know its hard not to try and think about things! I'm doing this 'lets just have sex whenever thing' after a visit to my doc on Saturday morning but it's hard not trying to work out when O day is!! BUT I vowed to not pee on anything for the remainder of the year (apart from the toliet :rofl:) so we will just see what happens! You have a beautiful baby girl so trust in your body and know that you can conceive!!! That's what my doc told me so now that is what I am trying to do:) Fingers crossed for you that this is your month-I think we will get a few more BFP's this cycle!

I hate Monday morning's too! Just reinstates everything I need to get done by the end of the week! 

Have a great day girls xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Morning girls, i just wanted to say a quick hello, crazy morning at work but should be better this afternoon xxx

Hope you all have a great morning and i will be back soon!

Ginny sending love and prayers to you today and always xxx


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies Xx

Ginny still thinking of you and Chris Xx 

Smithy your poor bub x

Squiggles :hi: x

Nana hope work goes smoothly x

Angel I hope the witch pee's off today x 

kiwi thinking of you today x

Hi to everyone else Xx

I'm just lying in bed knackered still from last night hahaha .day off today sooooooo that's good but working rest of week :( boo hoo! My boobs are like at least one cup size bigger, if not two! Needto but me some ahh bras I think :) x


----------



## Lisasmith

Been to doctor! My levels at 4weeks 6 days were 471. No scans until 12 weeks :(


----------



## Melainey

They're great results! why so late? X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

That's awesOme smithy! Yay! Very good news!


----------



## Lisasmith

Because there are no problems with the pregnancy to date and I have good strong hcg - I might go see a walk in clinic and ask them for a scan referral


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ding dong the witch is dead! Finally!

Great numbers Smithy! x


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay the witch is gone! Can't even book into the clinic until I'm 10 weeks! This is going to be a long 4 weeks lol. Thanks girls xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel, that's do good! So glad she has finally been sent packing!


----------



## ginny83

hi ladies, thanks for all your kind words - it makes me feel really loved. 

I'm so sorry that I had to share that type of news - especially since some of you are newly pregnant or will be very soon. 

I have an appointment at the hospital today at 2.30. I haven't decided how I want things to be managed. It's just so hard thinking about it all, but I want it to be over quickly at the same time. 

I am dreading telling our friends and family. For some reason it's so much easier talking to all of you guys.

I'm just devastated still. I'm also sad for all the wasted energy I put into thinking about these babies that were never going to happen, and poor Max all those times I was sick on the couch and not playing with him maybe as much as I should. All for nothing. 

I'm sorry I haven't really read anyone else's news. I just feel like I'm in a bit of a bubble at the moment :(


----------



## Lisasmith

You're allowed to be in a bubble honey. And we are all here for you no matter what. I have far too much experience with these things :( if you want to pm me or want me to call you, just let me know xx


----------



## cossime

:hugs: Ginny

I know I've only known you for a short while, but I feel so close with you girls it's a strange sort of comfort I know so please, everything that everyone has saod on here is 100% true. Please lean on us if it helps you xxx


----------



## Melainey

Angel glad the witch has gone Xx

Ginnyagain honey,I am just so sorry for your loss, no words can make it better but know that e are all here for you, and like smithy said, of you want to talk privately to anybody that's great.also if you want to talk on the phone just let me know and you can have a cry xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

ginny83 said:


> hi ladies, thanks for all your kind words - it makes me feel really loved.
> 
> I'm so sorry that I had to share that type of news - especially since some of you are newly pregnant or will be very soon.
> 
> I have an appointment at the hospital today at 2.30. I haven't decided how I want things to be managed. It's just so hard thinking about it all, but I want it to be over quickly at the same time.
> 
> I am dreading telling our friends and family. For some reason it's so much easier talking to all of you guys.
> 
> I'm just devastated still. I'm also sad for all the wasted energy I put into thinking about these babies that were never going to happen, and poor Max all those times I was sick on the couch and not playing with him maybe as much as I should. All for nothing.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't really read anyone else's news. I just feel like I'm in a bit of a bubble at the moment :(

No words, honey. Just lots of love. Sending lots of it to you. xoxo


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ginny I truly am heartbroken for you, I hope your appt goes ok. Please let me know if there is anything I can do!! Lots of hugs Hun!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ginny, again I just wish I could hug you and fix everything. Will be praying for you and Chris as you make decisions about what to do and how to tell everyone and as you head to the hospital for your appointment today. I just wish I could do more to help! Like the others have said I am also happy to call you if you need to chat or cry. It is natural to grieve - not just the babies you've lost but also the time you've lost playing with Max and the time and energy you feel you have wasted thinking about the baby or feeling sick and not being able to go out. I think our world often emphasises the 'pick yourself back up and keep pushing forward' attitude but fails to say it is OK to grieve. I know you'll have to move on at some point but make sure you give yourself the time you need first. I think contacting the counselling services is a great starting place. Lots of love coming your way xx


----------



## Lisasmith

That's really wonderful advice, angel. Greiving and doing things on your own time is very important. We will be here every step of the way.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny, good luck today sweetie, if nothing else, I hope some answers will help you make the big decisions & that it can start to make you heal. You stay in your bubble, and just talk here as much as you need, it's a safe place here & were all here for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

smithy- ive been breaking out too, its worse than any other symptom and i hate it!

:jo: mailed your stuff, as early as i could get my ass out of the house, noon!! :rofl: 

angel- so glad the witch is gone!!

Ginny :hugs::hugs: like the others said, stay in your bubble, grieve, take time to deal with it how You need to. We will be here, for whatever, whenever you need. Just try not to be too hard on yourself. so much love to you and chris today!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Maddy40

oh Gin, I'm so sorry. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Lisasmith

2mums it's basically my only symptom! Besides the blue boobs


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi - :bunny: thinking of you today too, good luck!! :flow::flow:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Lisasmith said:


> 2mums it's basically my only symptom! Besides the blue boobs

exact same, my :holly: are thrice what they were, blue, and TMI, my nipples are getting blacker by the day, :rofl: and then there's the acne, makes me want to scream, MIL asked me yesterday, exact words "so honey what are you doing with those spots on your face" I politely explained it was hormonal and then my reply when she was out of earshot was "trying to fucking get rid of them for fucks sake" :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks 2mums! You're ace :) xxx

Ginny my thoughts are with you and your family right now. I just hope that this horrible time is over as quickly and with as little pain as possible for you. I really cant even imagine what you are going through but so wish there was something more I could do to help....in the meantime im also sending bucket loads of love and care over for you hun xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Trying2b2mums said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> 2mums it's basically my only symptom! Besides the blue boobs
> 
> exact same, my :holly: are thrice what they were, blue, and TMI, my nipples are getting blacker by the day, :rofl: and then there's the acne, makes me want to scream, MIL asked me yesterday, exact words "so honey what are you doing with those spots on your face" I politely explained it was hormonal and then my reply when she was out of earshot was "trying to fucking get rid of them for fucks sake" :haha:Click to expand...

My nipples haven't changed. They died with number 1 lol. 

Oh no, hahaha. My mother with die of disgust when she sees my face. 

Loves, Ginny. I am all too aware of the time right now. Huge hugs sweetheart. I wish I could take this all away from you


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah Kiwi - good luck getting those tubes cleared out hun - and hope you can get some spermies up there quick smart!

have been contemplating my old thermometers today....up to high today on cbfm....there is a small (VERY SMALL) part of my brain thats tempted to temp until o....but its very small...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sasha - remind me - what does cbfm stand for again?


----------



## Newbie32

clear blue fertility monitor :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> clear blue fertility monitor :)

LOL! I hoped it would be something like that - I thought it stood for "can't be f'd method" and then wondered why 2mums would be sending you something to help! I seriously am so blonde - my poor tired brain is fried!


----------



## Melainey

Oh Angel you are too cute hehe :hugs: x

My boobs have like DOUBLED in size :cry: I need to go buy some new bras that dont have wires! Maybe the Ahhhhhh bra??? Hmmm 

Also so moody and tired, But am not sure if that is from the thyroid or the pregnancy :( Have put on weight aswel :( Which I think is from the thyroid cause it is too early for the pregnancy !!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> clear blue fertility monitor :)
> 
> LOL! I hoped it would be something like that - I thought it stood for "can't be f'd method" and then wondered why 2mums would be sending you something to help! I seriously am so blonde - my poor tired brain is fried!Click to expand...

:rofl: not sure DH or :jo: for that matter would appreciate what I could send if that was the case, :rofl::rofl::rofl: I would if asked though, hahahahah!!! 

i hope you get an egg on that cbfm this time :jo: 

melainey- i have some ahh bras, they help a lot, or sports bras, in the beginning when i was soo sore i couldnt even walk without boob pain i was sleeping in them too. something without wires will give you some comfort and support without being painful


----------



## Melainey

Yeah that's what I was thinking Amber :) I think I will need to go get me some today :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey - I wouldn't be surprised if your moodiness and weight were thyroid related as I have had those probs too and am not duffered - hopefully your thyroid meds will kick in quickly and you'll start to feel better! x


----------



## Lisasmith

Angel, I was just studying your display pic and my goodness, you are beautiful!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Smithy that is very kind of you to say! Although I was much thinner then - I'm not feeling very beautiful right now - have put on weight, have AF related breakouts which have lasted longer than normal (but will hopefully go away now!) and am very overdue for a hair cut! By Christmas I hope to look a little better again!


----------



## Pammy31

Ugh I have some wicked heartburn!! How are you ladies today!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm pretty certain that even if you weighed a tonne you would still be a stunner


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hoping that heartburn is a good sign Pammy!


----------



## Pammy31

FF doesn't want to give me an O date... grr!! I know I have had 2 days of dark OPK's!!


----------



## Melainey

I agree with Smithy Angel you are beautiful, and no matter how much weight you put on you will always be beautiful xxx


----------



## Melainey

Pammy why is there a red vertical line on your chart? It's all so confusing?


----------



## Pammy31

I put it into Opk watch mode... no crosshairs were given so I manually set the Ov date.


----------



## Melainey

I'd take the manual thing out Pammy and see where FF puts it?


----------



## Pammy31

ok but it wont change for a few days!!


----------



## Lisasmith

It will change soon, Pammy :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy it won't change until its sure. It looks like you haven't ovd and if you've had positive opks today's dip is probably a sign for a bit rise tomorrow!!

Angel I agree, you are a gorgeous gorgeous girl, inside and out! Xxx


----------



## Abby27

Hello ladies!
Ginny really hope its going ok. I had a little think about notifying people. may be do a facebook email (well get DF to send it), explaining what has happened and how you would appreciate a little time with the family etc. that way its letting everyone know in one hit, and its not posting on a status update or something? a friend of mine did that with similar news and it allowed for more privacy some how. just a thought! xoxo

Kiwi, hope that its gone ok today for you too! let us know when you can!

Goodness if my boobs got bigger with a pregnancy id have my boobs arriving weeks ahead of me! DH would sure be happy, he got quite upset when i lost some size with a weight loss.

OK so evil duffered chick at work is totally giving me the shits. EVERYTIME she sees me she tells me about another friend who is duffered. Today it was a friend who doesnt even want kids! Im convinced she is trying to coax me into admitting we are TTC....but i wont do it, cause all of these women who are duffered are keeping it secret and she cant keep her mouth shut!


----------



## Pammy31

Karma will get her!!


----------



## Lisasmith

You poor thing, Abby! I woulg like nothing more than to punch her. Grr :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

Pammy ive thought this MANY times before, the evil behaviour is pretty rooted in there, and as yet she has had nothing but easy everything in her life. 

So i guess this is just my bad Karma!

Smithy, id love nothing but to watch you take her!


----------



## Pammy31

Bitches get their own back!! don't you worry... she will have an ugly baby... next time she is rude to you... tell her she will have an ugly baby!!


----------



## Abby27

well...see thats bad karma to the baby, and i think the baby has suffered enough...coming from the egg of the biggest bitch on the planet. 

Truth be known, i dont want anything bad to happen, i just dont need her good fortune thrust in my face! like how she tells me how rich they are! who needs to hear that? thats great if you are, but surely you dont tell people? you should thank your good blessings, give to charity and stay shut up about it?


----------



## Lisasmith

Ill take her down! :rofl: I don't wish anything bad on her either. Losing her voice box would benefit everyone!


----------



## Abby27

yeah, in fact i think that would benefit the baby too!


----------



## Pammy31

does she have an anoying voice?


----------



## Abby27

She has a loud, "dont you know im always right and you are always wrong, and i cant keep a secret" voice....so yeah


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Thoughts with u today ginny and with Ur family. Stay in Ur bubble for as long as u want. Everyone will understand. 

Off to hospital now. Nerves kicking in :( will keep u posted as the day goes on


----------



## Lisasmith

Exactly, benefits and no negatives. It's a win win and I get good mojo in return. Let me at her.


----------



## Abby27

kiwipauagirl said:


> Thoughts with u today ginny and with Ur family. Stay in Ur bubble for as long as u want. Everyone will understand.
> 
> Off to hospital now. Nerves kicking in :( will keep u posted as the day goes on

GOOD LUCK KIWI! remember to think of baby Ethan xo


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck, kiwi! We love you


----------



## number2woohoo

Good luck Kiwi xo


----------



## Melainey

Abby don't momd the bitch!!! I would love to bitch slap her too hehe :rofl: 

Kiwi - GOOD LUCK HONEY xx


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck kiwi xxxxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Praying for you kiwi! Looking forward to bfp news in a couple of weeks xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:hugs: kiwi 

:hugs: ginny :hugs:


----------



## Pammy31

hope all goes well Kiwi..


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Thanks girls for all the well wishes and thoughts and prayers. I am first up do just waiting to be taken down to theatre. Stoked there is free wifi :) lol dr said sexual activity can resume in 2-3 days woohoo just in time for O lol. He said provided I keep mOving around I should just feel like rubbish for 24-48hrs. So feeling positive about that. If tubes blocked they can't do anything today I will have Togo back another day to clear them.


----------



## Lisasmith

Let us know how you are when you can :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Far out abs, you must have some serious self control cos I can't even imagine what I would have said to her if I was you!!!

Ginny honey I hope you are managing ok in these difficult times xxx we are all here and hoping we can somehow lessen your pain xxx

Thanks again for the sticks 2mums, I hope I can do you proud with them and bring in a bfp in the next couple months! 

Angel you're hilarious! The cant be f'ed method!!!! Love it. Might tell dh we will give that a go next! 

I had such a busy day today, completely forgot to call my Gyno for my appt! Must try to remember tomorrow...

Hope all of our duffered club aren't feeling too ill today and my fellow unduffered I hope we can all share some more good news really soon xxx

I think I might finally be able to see the light. Either that or I'm just excited that its officially one month tomorrow till I finish my job (provided I have another!) and only a few more days until my road trip to what I hope will be sunny Melbourne and a fabfabfabfabulous ride!!! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

That's great kiwi, I really hope the procedure today will sort out any potential issues xxx keep us updated! X


----------



## MajorBee

Hi girls :wave:

Good luck today Kiwi! 

My heart goes out to you Ginny. Angel gives good advice on taking time to grieve. Take care x 

Hope everyone else is going well.

AFM I think the witch is lurking. Proper AF cramps and brown cm. And no boobie symptoms at all - I think that's what's making me think no baby this month more than anything else! 

I'll test tomorrow if no AF but I'm not sure I'll get the chance.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi, good luck sweetie, looking forward to hearing back from you! xoxox

Abby, I HATE that girl!!!

Nana, so close to your ride hun! YAY! you feeling any better?

Major - hope you do get to test sweetie!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah squeegs! I'm not sure if just a fluke today or If I'm actually coming out the otherwise....hopefully it's the later! X

How are you feeling today Hun? X


----------



## Pauls_angel

CookIng a yummy dinner! Savory mince with brown rice and veggies - mmmm mmm!


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh you're a good girl angel...as much as I try and try again to adapt to brown rice I just cannot do it! Just eating dh's concoction of eye fillet, steamed broccolini, snow peas and zucchini with sautéed mushrooms...he did good tonight!!


----------



## Pammy31

sounds yummy


----------



## Pauls_angel

What a good DH you have! Mine tries but has difficulty finding complimentary flavours! Lol!

I have come to really love brown rice!


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - hope everything goes well today :)

Thanks again for your well wishes - I am feeling much better this afternoon. Although I'm sure there are lots of tears to come, there's only so much crying I can do in one day. 

I have my medical management/surgery booked for Thursday. I won't go into detail because it's not a pleasant topic, but basically they give me medicine in the morning to see if the miscarriage will happen naturally and then I have surgery booked for the afternoon which I may or may not need. I hope it happens naturally, but I also don't want it dragging on and on which like a proper labour can happen with this too.

I also had 14 vials of blood taken today to see if they can find anything wrong with me and tests will be done on the baby. However, because I have Max the term "bad luck" has also been mentioned. The dr I saw told me that she thinks that Max is proof of her confidence that I'll be able to have another successful pregnancy one day.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ginny I'm glad to hear you are feeling a little better today but can't imagine this will be an easy week. I hope for your sake that it all happens very quickly and easily on Thursdsy. I'm glad to hear they are doing lots of tests to try to get to the bottom of things for you - as awful as it would be for them to find something I'm sure it would be better to know do they can rectify whatever the problem is rather than you having to go into another pregnancy wondering if you will have more 'bad luck' as they say. Really praying they can give you some answers honey! I am so pleased you have little Max! Big :hug: xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Hugs to you lovey. Take the drugs they offer so you don't remember the procedure. Sending healing thoughts your way. xoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Couldn't have said it better myself angel xx and good advice number2 xx

You are in our hearts and minds Ginny xxx


----------



## ginny83

Yeah in a way I don't want them to find anything wrong, but also in a weird way it'd be nice to have a problem fixed so I know it won't happen again. 

The dr told me that she was writing that the nurses can administer pethidine, which ironically I absolutely hated having when I was in labour with DS. Might be nice this time to not understand what's going on. 

Max has been getting extra kisses today. He was also giving me lots of cuddles this morning which is unusual for him as he doesn't like to be babied. He must have known I needed them x


----------



## Newbie32

Oh that's so sweet Ginny xxx he is a gorgeous little boy and I'm glad he has shown you extra how much he loves you today! X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: dinner sounds yummy, we just had leftovers, we're too stuffed to do anything more, spent the arvo re doing the spare bedroom, probably worked too hard, but done and on my ass now! You're welcome for the sticks, hope they bring some baby luck to you!! 

angel- i love brown rice too, still trying to convert OH though! 

kiwi- can't wait to hear any news you have! :hugs:

ginny- i think testing is a good idea, im sure they wont find anything, but if they do like the others said it will be nice to know what it is and so it can be 'fixed/avoided' next time. All my thoughts are with you and DF, and I know you'll do what's right for you, but it might be good to just have thursday be a blur in your mind. We all love you, and im so happy you have been able to talk to us and let us support you in all our different ways. And ditto everything Angel said, such a way with the right words that one!!! So glad Max has been loving on you, must be nice to have his cuddles this week!!!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

mmm dinner sounds great Nana & Angel! I had home made rissoles, mash & gravy and heaps of fesh vegies! yum! I have become a fan of pak choy in the last week, it's awesome! very lightly steamed with a little S&P mmm

Nana, glad you're feeling a bit better! I think you've made it this far with no temping, you should skip this whole cycle, otherwise you will be cranky if you don't know where you're at by the end I think! Only one opinion, so if you fall back into a good place with your thermometer, just go for it!! I'm good, thanks! still waiting for my blood results to come back, a bit annoying!

Ginny, the other girls said exactly what I think! Such a terrible time for you, I hope you are in and out very quickly so it can be as painless as possible! glad Max is there for you! xxx


----------



## Newbie32

We shall see squeegs, they are certainly gathering dust ATM! Can't imagine not knowing when I actually o! Having said that, I do normally get o pains so could probably trust that and my handy cbfm if it ever gives me the egg this time!!! Xx

Bedtime for this tired lady, sending love to you all xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm tired too - early start tomorrow so should probably head to bed - kinda hoping to hear more from miss kiwi before I fall asleep though! May snooze for a little while and check in a bit later on when I will no doubt wake up to pee!

So pleased to hear that max is being extra snuggly Ginny - what a sweety he is! How is df coping? I can't imagine it is very easy on him either :( I'll be praying for wisdom for the dr's and nurses as they care for you and carry out testing on Thursday. Lots of love xx

Night Sash! Xx


----------



## MajorBee

Caved & tested. BFN. No big surprise really. 12dpo & not feeling it.


----------



## Pammy31

fx'ed MajorBee


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies, working today but wanted to jump on and say hi to everyone! 

Kiwi love, how did everything go??

Ginny- so sorry love, I think the pethidine may be a good idea! :hugs: xx

Hope everyone has a good day! :flower: xx


----------



## MajorBee

Kiwi, how'd it all go?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi girls
Back at the hotel and settling in for the night. All went very well. I was in recovery for longer than hoped. I was enjoying my sleep too much and wasn't coming around from the anesthetic quick as they would have liked but all good now. Great news the tubes aren't blocked there in no endo no cysts all is in top top shape so due to my age (36) I have to ring clinic tomorrow get a script for injections and starting on my next period (nov) we do IUI of course if I fall naturally this mOnth all the better. The surgeon said to go for it cause lots of women fall pregnant after a lap and dye test. 
Feeling ok in myself. Very tired and small bit of discomfort. No real pain but have drugs just incase the pain increase during the night. So all in all delighted with it all.

Any words from ginny? How did she get on today? Was thinking of her all day. Right off to watch crap tv and sleep. Thanks again girls for sll Ur thought and kind words. I really do appreciate the support xxxx


----------



## MajorBee

Good to hear from you Kiwi, glad it all went well. Fingers crossed next month is your month! Sleep well :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

That's great news Kiwi! I agree you have great chances that this is your month! Feel better soon Hun! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Kiwi that is fantastic news! So pleased for you! I hope this is your month - will be praying that we all hear some great bfp news from you in a couple of weeks! Xx

Good morning to everyone else too! I'm in bed but really have to get up as I need to leave in 30 mins just sooooo tired! Have snoozed 4 times already! Blood test day today (at 4pm) then results day on Friday.... And hopefully meds day on Friday too then ttc again not long after that!!! 

Have a great day all! Ginny thinking of you in particular! Xxxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Good morning Angel, have a good day! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning Rosie cheeks how are you feeling today? X


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Ginny, take care. When it happened to us, I found the surgery went as a blur and I was fine for a couple of weeks; for me the emotional wreckage started after most of the physical recovery was over. Take as much time as you need, and we all understand if you can't be here very much. Hugs.


----------



## Lisasmith

Ginny, this is going to be one of the toughest things you will go through. We will all be here for you and "with" you on Thursday (and every other day). Sending all my love and support your way <3


----------



## Lisasmith

Kiwi :wohoo: I have heard lots of women fall pregnant right after the procedure so fx! I hope you have a wonderful sleep and wake up pain free! :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

Good morning angel and Rosie <3


----------



## Maddy40

Kiwi fantastic news re: no blockages or endo. Hope the recovery continues to go well. FX for a natural BFP, but if even if you move on to IUI then you will have such a great chance of success!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning Maddy and Smithy! x 

Maddy your chart is looking great - nice potential implantation dip and now a little rise!


----------



## number2woohoo

Kiwi I'm so glad to hear it went well love xo


----------



## Abby27

Morning Ladies! Kiwi, that is great news! 
Nana: believe me i wanted to just let a rant escape from my mouth, but then she will win, its really just about trying to get gossip or a reaction from me, and so i wont let that happen
but Shell! yes i agree! 
Ginny: thoughts with you love, same as what the other ladies have said, any support we can offer, just let us know!

Angel: i hope they give you meds soon, has the witch gone now?

everyone else HELLO!! 
we are approaching 1000 pages! the most supportive and fastest moving thread around!
So no matter what our circumstances, going through v.hard times, waiting to Ov, TWW, waiting to TTC, cautiously pregnant, we should celebrate our 1000 page! cause no matter what is going on, we have found each other for support during this stage of our lives!
much love to everyone ladies!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Morning Girls!

Angel- I'm feeling good, getting over my cold!

Lisa- thanks for accepting my FB request! :flower:

Alright ladies, I have a question. I'm going to be 5 weeks tomorrow. I'm having cramps today, no spotting though. Is this normal still? Also is it safe to get a flu shot??


----------



## number2woohoo

Mild cramps are fairly normal and just your uterus stretching and your bits moving around in there. If it becomes more than mild or you also get spotting, best to call your doctor to check all is ok.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi, that is excellent news! So happy for you! I really hope you can fall preggy next cycle, if not, you should have a BFP very soon sweetie!! Good on you for doing this, very brave hun & I'm proud of you!!


Angel, great news! Hopefully Friday is another day of good news!! You will have that little baby for fathers day next year I think!!! 

Have a great day everyone, Ginny, hope you're holding up ok! 

Kiwi, Ginny left a few comments a couple of pages back when you're feeling up to catching up! Xx take care


----------



## Lisasmith

Yep, cramping is normal as long as there is no spotting or bad pain. But like Amanda said, call or see someone if you're worried :) congrats on 5 weeks :D and of course I accepted your friend request <3 

Abby, I agree! 1000 pages full of the best, most supportive women ever!


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Mild cramps are fairly normal and just your uterus stretching and your bits moving around in there. If it becomes more than mild or you also get spotting, best to call your doctor to check all is ok.

How are you feeling, honey?


----------



## Lisasmith

I have a feeling ms is just around the corner for me :( boo!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisasmith said:


> I have a feeling ms is just around the corner for me :( boo!

Oh no hun! At least that means that the lil bean is nice and snug in your belly!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Congrats on the first post on page 1000! :wohoo: :happydance: 

I sure hope that's the case :)


----------



## Newbie32

WOOOHOOOO for 1000! We are almost up to our 10,000 post as well! 

Kiwi - that is fantastic news! I really hope that this is your bfp month, and if not, that IUI will do the trick for you next cycle. I have a feeling tho for you this time around xxx


----------



## Newbie32

How is everyone else doing today? I seem to have woken up on the right side of the bed again so maybe i really truly am out of my rut! Gosh i hope so....that was such a dark and horrible place that i hope i dont end up back there anytime soon ...

I am going to call and make my appt to see the gyno today, hopefully they have an appointment late next week, whilst my bits dont get too knocked around on the ride, they can be a little tender for a day or two after, so i dont know that i want someone poking around in there on Tuesday!!! (Plus I dont even know if i'll still be able to walk by then!!!!!!)

Im feeling a little like i've lost track of where people are at whilst i was a little mia. We might need another cossie update!!! 

Maddy's in the TWW...Abs is waiting to o right? How about everyone else? Lisa are you waiting to o as well? 

I hope everyone has a great day and i have to say it feels so good to be back to my usual old crazy :jo: self!!!

XXX


----------



## Maddy40

Rosie_PA said:


> Morning Girls!
> 
> Angel- I'm feeling good, getting over my cold!
> 
> Lisa- thanks for accepting my FB request! :flower:
> 
> Alright ladies, I have a question. I'm going to be 5 weeks tomorrow. I'm having cramps today, no spotting though. Is this normal still? Also is it safe to get a flu shot??

Rosie I recall our form at work said you had to notify the nurse if you were pregnant, but it didn't say to avoid the shot altogether.


----------



## Maddy40

Newbie32 said:


> Maddy's in the TWW...Abs is waiting to o right? How about everyone else? Lisa are you waiting to o as well?
> 
> 
> XXX

I think Pam should be in the TWW as well, our cycles are pretty similar.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh Nana :jo: so happy you are in better spirits! Xx


----------



## Maddy40

Ugh I'm back at work today so gotta log off shortly - came in to find we are short-staffed and it's just little old me here alone.... Hope you all have a great day. I hope to be back in more social contact soon, but still recovering from holiday mode! hugs from Maddy xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Wait for it....


----------



## Newbie32

*10000!!!!!*


----------



## Newbie32

Have a great day Maddy xx


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> How is everyone else doing today? I seem to have woken up on the right side of the bed again so maybe i really truly am out of my rut! Gosh i hope so....that was such a dark and horrible place that i hope i dont end up back there anytime soon ...
> 
> I am going to call and make my appt to see the gyno today, hopefully they have an appointment late next week, whilst my bits dont get too knocked around on the ride, they can be a little tender for a day or two after, so i dont know that i want someone poking around in there on Tuesday!!! (Plus I dont even know if i'll still be able to walk by then!!!!!!)
> 
> Im feeling a little like i've lost track of where people are at whilst i was a little mia. We might need another cossie update!!!
> 
> Maddy's in the TWW...Abs is waiting to o right? How about everyone else? Lisa are you waiting to o as well?
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and i have to say it feels so good to be back to my usual old crazy :jo: self!!!
> 
> XXX

Kiwi that is awesome news! I really hope you get your bfp along with the other girls still waiting this month. I hope you have a speedy recovery.

Sasha good to have you back to your old self again.

HELLO to everyone else.

Yeah I am waiting to Ov but I have been way to relaxed this month/week keep forgetting to pee on a OPK. But we have been BDing a lot. I think we just both want to get pregnant. 

I am sooo tried today!!


----------



## Newbie32

Hopefully the relaxed approach will work for you this month too lise xxx


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - Yay for everything going smoothly and no blocked tubes :) I love plans of action - so I think it's great you have a good shot this cycle and then a huge help next cycle if you need it :)

Rosie - I don't feel really the right person to give pregnancy advice, but I had the flu shot at 6 weeks. My GP actually recommended it as getting the flu can be pretty bad during pregnancy. I'll be getting it again next year, although I've never actually gotten the proper flu. 

yay for 1000 posts!


----------



## Newbie32

:hugs: Ginny xxxx

Rosie I have nfi about the flu shot either when duffered, but I get it every year! 

Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Thanks ladies! You are all the best and I don't know what I would do without you!! Xx :hug:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay! Nana is back!!!! I love it!

Hope you're all well today!!

I FINALLY got my bloods back. Beta is 31, so doc has sent me back for a test. Should get the results this afternoon! It's been 5 days since last one, so fingers crossed its sky high so I don't have anything to worry about!! 

Soooo cool we have cracked 10000! And nana, I think the lucky one to get the post will be duffered next!


----------



## Lisasmith

Boo for being the only one at work Maddy! So glad your cloud has lifted nana :hugs:
Hi there, Ginny :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

It will be sky high squeegs!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Can't wait to hear your results Squeegs!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I did another test this morning, dh let me buy one yesterday do I could see a dark line lol. The test line showed up before the control line! And it was just about at dark as yours smithy! Haha pretty exciting. I will be do glad to see a high number if I get one!


----------



## Lisasmith

:wohoo: that's great :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Feeling pretty bad today and yesterday ladies, so my apologies if I am a bit MIA myself. 
Yesterday couldn't keep any food down much at all, went hom after lunch. 
Today I almost fainted in the train on the way to town, and have been sitting at my desk ever since I got here, and feeling like puking, but not quite getting there. So dizzy - suspect a bit of low blood pressure is going on here. BLECH!


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh you poor love! That is the worst thing. Can you go home to bed? Jelly beans ( if they stay down long enough) can help with that faintness :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Yay squeegs!! Im sure your next number will be sky high!

I must say its great to be back, i really cant stand sad sasha the sad sack. Good riddance to her!!!

Number2 Im sorry to hear you are poorly! I hope you feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Number2- hope you fell better soon, it does sound like low BP! Go home and get some rest.


:jo:- Sasha the sad sack, bahahahahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

yep rosiecheeks

Sasha the silly sad sorry old sack :)


----------



## Pammy31

Hello Ladies... so very tired right now... my chart is frustrating...grr!!


----------



## cossime

:rofl: at you Sasha!!! So glad to have you back!!!

10,000 POSTS-WOW!!!! I think there is some positivity in the fact that it was you who posted nana so have a feeling you will be in our :bfp: club next cycle!!

Kiwi love, so happy that everything has come crystal clear!!! Agree with the others that you will get your natural :bfp: this cycle too and if you don't, you will surely get it the following cycle!!! How damn exciting!!!

Squeegs, no doubt in my mind your hcg levels will be up!!! Post your new test:) Love seeing those double lines!

Morning Rosie, Smithy and Maddy!! 

Number2 hope you feel better soon. Can you go home at all? Does work know you're expecting yet?

Lisafr, don;t worry about peeing on OPK's! At least you r BDing which in the end is all that matters especially cos you guys are enjoying it so maybe it's better you don't know! ;)

Ginny glad to see you on here. Hope we can be there for you in a cyber-kind of way to ease your pain xxx

Ab's how are you feeling lovely? I couldn't agree more that these ladies (you included!) are great and I'm so glad Dr. Google led me to this thread (on the same day as you mind you!) Maybe in some sort of weired universe-working sort of way, we will get our :bfp: 's together!!!???

MajorBee don't give up hope yet! I didn;t get a bfp with my son until I was 4 days late! 12dpo is still early!

Angel glad the witch is dead and your appointment is drawing nearer!! Yay to ttc again in the very near future!!!!!

Pammy have you got your cross-hairs on ff yet?

2mums, LLMP, Melainey, Missie T, Pammy and Halliwell - hope you are all wonderful and are having a great day!! :hi:

afm...I seem to have OD'D on happy pills!! lol!! No seriously, I'm in a great mood:) Noparticular reason, just feeling good (dropped 2kg! woohoo!!) I have given up sugar (going on my second week now) and have started training 5 days a week again which inturn makes me eat a hell of a lot better so in general, feeling great!!

Oh an Nanna...stay tuned tomorrow for the latest addition of the Wednesday Watch List!

Dee xo


----------



## Lisasmith

:rofl: Sasha 

Pammy, your chart is odd this month


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm so happy that you're so happy cossi! Woo hoo 

I am squealing right now! One of my best friends just peed on a stick and :bfp: she has worked so hard at losing 25kg this year so she could get pregnant! So happy for her


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> I am squealing right now! One of my best friends just peed on a stick and :bfp: she has worked so hard at losing 25kg this year so she could get pregnant! So happy for her

That is freakin awesome Smithy!!! She must be over joyed!


----------



## Lisasmith

She is! She had such wacky cycles and her doc told her after a while - its your weight holding you back. Instead of getting upset she changed her life and has been rewarded :) she is due 3 days after me! How exciting


----------



## Melainey

Motioning layouts

Kiwi so glad about your results xxx

Nana great about feeling better Xx

Angel hopefully you can start your meds Friday Xx

Squiggles can't wait for your results Xx

hi everyone else, I'm Hong into work now and feel like shit!.Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Motioning layouts??? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

I'm Hong into work too, Lainey


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisasmith said:


> Motioning layouts??? :rofl: :rofl:

Bahahaha
Didn't even notice that one. 
HAHAHAHA


----------



## Pammy31

love the auto correct melainey!! lol


----------



## Newbie32

Aw thats great news smithy!!!! Just lovely xxx

Cossie im glad you are ms cheerful! Its infectious!!!! xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I can't stop laughing! I'm hong to get stuck into my housework :haha:


----------



## number2woohoo

LOL
Ow, It hurts to laugh.


----------



## Lisasmith

:rofl: don't hurt yourself!


----------



## ginny83

hehe - typos are the best

That's great news for your friend smithy :) Exciting that you'll get to share the journey together!

Morning sickness sucks doesn't it ladies :( I think I'd like future babies to arrive by storks or the cabbage patch please.

I have some good news! Our house is finished!! We have our final inspection on Monday and then they have 10 days to fix any problems. We still don't quite understand when we'll get the keys- but within the next couple of weeks. 

There's some pics of the house in the spoiler - I didn't want to clog up the page:


Spoiler
House: 
https://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx45/ChrisVirginia/New%20House%20Nearly%20Ready/IMG_1600.jpg

View from family room: https://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx45/ChrisVirginia/New%20House%20Nearly%20Ready/IMG_1654.jpg

Kitchen which joins to family room: https://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx45/ChrisVirginia/New%20House%20Nearly%20Ready/IMG_1620.jpg

Max playing on the seats in the park that is across the road (that's our house in the background) https://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx45/ChrisVirginia/New%20House%20Nearly%20Ready/IMG_1672.jpg

This is the back of the homestead in the estate (about a 10-15 min walk from our house) where we're thinking of getting married) https://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx45/ChrisVirginia/Eynesbury/Eynesbury021.jpg


----------



## Newbie32

Ginny that's great news hun xxx I'm glad something positive has come out of this week for you xxx

Lol at the typos!!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

So glad you have a little positive news this week Ginny!


----------



## ginny83

yeah, it's nice to have positive things to focus on. I feel like I could easily slip into a negative thoughts spiral though. I'll ask on Thursday about seeing a counselor and I can let all my why me type thoughts out through that.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Kiwi so thrilled for you!!! FX it happens this month, but you're plan sounds flawless. Hope you had a good rest and are feeling ok today!!! 

rosie- i had cramping at week 5 and 6, then at 8. like amanda said, dont worry until it gets worse or is accompanied by bleeding. I rushed into the OBGYN at my bleeding, everything was good, but best to get it checked rather than stress out and cause an issue. 

maddy- fx for you this month!!!!

all our 'newly' bfps, sorry most of you are feeling so shit! 

ginny- congrats on the house hun, at least you have something new to look forward to and keep your mind occupied a little bit. xox


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- how much will you and max love that park across the street!?! and i love the location for the wedding, i think that would look nice!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Motioning everybody! Hahaha

Great news smithy!! How bloody exciting! 

Cossi, so glad you're a happy chappy!! 

Ginny, house looks beautiful & is such a great location with parks etc around it! Live the homestead too! When ate you thinking of getting married?

Sorry everyone else, I have been interrupted so many times & can't remember anything :(


----------



## Trying2b2mums

congrats to us and especially Angel for these 10,000 posts, we're awesome!!!!

smithy- good news for your friend, it does help, i lost about 15 kg jan-may in order to help falling pregnant, now a complete advocate for it evened out periods etc. happy for you both, so fun to be close. i have a close friend 6 weeks ahead of me, its been fun but bittersweet as she's in california


----------



## Pammy31

holy cramps I feel like AF is here!!


----------



## ginny83

We kinda had the idea of the end of next year in mind. We really wanted to have #2 (and then some time to recover) before getting married, but I think we're going to have to stop planning our lives around future potential pregnancies and just make it work whatever happens in the future. 

We'd also love to get married in Thailand, but I have this silly fear that Max will get sick just before we have to go and we'll have to leave him behind. So I've put that idea on the back burner.

To be honest, I'd be quite happy to elope to Vegas! haha


----------



## ginny83

Pammy - your chart is so strange this month!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Vegas!!!! do it! hahahaha, but don't go in their summer, so freaking hot!!! A thailand beach wedding would be gorgeous too. But I still like the picture you put up, close to home, max at the park, all your friends and family around! Ginny, you have so much to look forward to


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm so glad you're seeing the councillor Ginny. I honestly think that will help you through. We will all be here too, please don't feel like you can't vent here <3


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ginny, the house is beautiful! So exciting to start moving in! I agree with that being the perfect place for your wedding, think of the memories you'll add!!!

Amber- thanks! How are you feeling??

Pammy, I agree, chart is out of control!


----------



## cossime

ginny83 said:


> We kinda had the idea of the end of next year in mind. We really wanted to have #2 (and then some time to recover) before getting married, but I think we're going to have to stop planning our lives around future potential pregnancies and just make it work whatever happens in the future.
> 
> We'd also love to get married in Thailand, but I have this silly fear that Max will get sick just before we have to go and we'll have to leave him behind. So I've put that idea on the back burner.
> 
> To be honest, I'd be quite happy to elope to Vegas! haha

So glad you have another venture to keep you busy:)

Just wanted to share with you that I got married in Thailand, Phuket! We got registered here so it was legal before we left but we didn't exchange wedding bands that day and we don't celebrate that date either. We celebrate the date we were in Phuket and I was in my wedding dress! It was beautiful and I wouldn't have changed a thing! We had 63 family/friends in total and it was the BEST day of my life (that and the day DS was born:) ) Don;t completely rule it out, I'm sure Max wil be fine! P.S. House looks fab!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Have read through all but won't comment on everything :) - you all know I love ya!

Lainey I love your typos! Took me while to interpret some of them - "monitoring layouts" I'm guessing was morning ladies LOL I laughed so much!

Amanda I'm so sorry you feel so yukky! :hug: to you - hope it passes quickly and that you get a chance to rest!

Ginny I love the house - it is really similar to one my mum built last year - is it a mcdonald jones house by any chance?

Pammy - Rosie had a very whacky chart the month she got her bfp! Hoping yours will work out that way too!

Squeegs - yay for dark lines!

Hi to all others - so happy that you all joined our little family - I truly cannot get over how much we all talk - We've only been going for 3 months and have already cracked the 10000 mark! Has to be some sort of bnb record!

I'm in a great mood today - haven't ever looked forward to a blood test before but I will gladly roll up my sleeve in an hour and a half! Just got a feeling it will lead to good treatment/meds news when I get my results on Friday!

xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Great attitude Angel!! Xx

I'm off to bed ladies! Night loves!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nighty night Rosiecheeks! xx


----------



## Pammy31

Fxed... I had a mid cycle light bleed this month Angel... never had one before ever.


----------



## Newbie32

night rosiecheeks xxx

Pammy i agree - your chart is totally whacko this morning. If you got AF now, would that have meant o around cd 9/10???? im sure you will be keen to get to the bottom of this one - whether thats to the witch or a bfp just because its so confusing.

Angel good luck with your tests hun! Im really hoping the results will = some drugs for you to sort that naughty thyroid out!!!

Well ive had an interesting day so far. Evidently my departure is about all the senior management team have to discuss at the moment, now that they have realised what a hole they are going to be stuck in as of one months time. Ive had my boss, the country finance director and the country president in here asking what it would take to get me to commit to stay until at least the end of the year, but preferably a few months of next year too. I've given them all the short answer.

Gosh its a nice feeling having a bit of control over my destiny again. Something i think i really felt i lost for a while there with all that legal shit and what not. 

Oh yeah baby. That karma, she is one hell of a bitch. And she has just landed on my bosses desk.

Insert evil laugh here BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Thanks for letting me indulge!!!

XXX


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sasha I forgot to say how happy I am that you are happy! Still haven't decided what to send you yet though - my brain is not working very well - over tired I think! But when it turns back on and I make a decision I'll give you hints! x 

PS was wondering if you guys would be happy to make our catch up day a different day? The 27th is Purina bark in the park at the domain (I only got the email invite yesterday). We always take our puppies and I feel even more devoted to the idea of taking them this year as we only see them once a week. It is an all day thing. If you are keen to come along with your puppoes too then perhaps we can all meet up there? If not happy to make a new time - one when Smithy is free to join us too! x


----------



## Pammy31

Thanks Girls... I am thourghly confused pos opk's 3 days in a row!!


----------



## ginny83

what type of opks do you use pammy? when did you start using them this cycle?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

rosie- feeling good, taking it easy as i think i overdid it yesterday, moving and lifting things i shouldn't be, but its hard not to. Enjoying watching my SF Giants kick the hell out of St Louis!!! Hope you have a good night. 

:jo: is the short answer a polite no, or F off??? I know what mine would be. hahaha So glad you're feeling better though!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Maybe your body has been gearing up to ov a few times this cycle but hasn't managed to do it yet - have you been sick or particularly stressed at all - I'm hoping my other suggestion is correct though - the duffered one!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Also... this is a link to the latest house we are thinking about - haven't see it in person yet - will be viewing it after work on thursday - it is not quite in the area we'd hoped for but is not far away (only 5 mins further but in a different local council). Thoughts???

https://www.realestate.com.au/property-house-nsw-kings+langley-111459483


----------



## ginny83

Angel - we're building our house through builders called Urban Edge. We've made a few changes from their standard plan though :)

That house looks amazing Angel! Love how the whole house flows, but not completely open plan. Love the outside areas too. And it looks like it has tons of storage!


----------



## Newbie32

Angel - that sounds great - have just been telling DH about it and he reckons our littlest one would be shit scared of other dogs there, but i reckon it might be a good character building exercise for her!!! Where can i find the details?

2mums - bang on!!! More like why the f would i want to do that....i am looking for a job, i intend to have one by then, so i will not be staying here! I actually said to my boss today 'you're giving my job to someone else, knowingly, and wondering why im not jumping out of my skin to make things easy for you at my expense? Do you know what this feels like?" to which he replied "No, i dont" and i said "Lucky you then!!!" and he left my office.

And stay out i say!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah, stay out mofo!


----------



## Pammy31

ginny83 said:


> what type of opks do you use pammy? when did you start using them this cycle?

cd16 or 17 all negs until the last few days. IC's but I had more than a few very light 2nd lines on opk's then those dark opk's


----------



## Pammy31

Pauls_angel said:


> Maybe your body has been gearing up to ov a few times this cycle but hasn't managed to do it yet - have you been sick or particularly stressed at all - I'm hoping my other suggestion is correct though - the duffered one!

Not really not as stressed but I am on vitex the day i had a mid cycle light bleed i had light like ov cramps and then started opking around cd 16

cd16 i cut my dosage down on vitex


----------



## Newbie32

Appointment made. Next Friday morning. Time to get some answers on this TTC business! Well start to investigate anyway...


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck, lovely x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Afternoon!

Angel, house looks great! I love love love it! Do you think you will make an offer?

Nana, sucked in to your bosses. Did they not consider this? It must feel very empowering!!! Goo on you for sticking to your guns! No amount of money will be worth giving up you being strong for yourself! good on you! and how great to be able to hanle this with a clear, happy head!

Hope everyone has had a good day!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie I was totally shaking my fist in the air there and saying "Right on, sister!" 
Glad you said that to him. Tool. 

Ginny, what a gorgeous house. Love the park over the road idea, brilliant. 
We're contemplating eloping some time soon - one of these days. 

Shit I totally forgot whatever else it was I was about to type.


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh, I know - Angel my mum and dad's place in north BH goes on the market this week.


----------



## Pammy31

I calculated if I am on a 31 day cycle I will have AF in 7 days... If not then AF in 13 days or a whopping BFP :blush:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Amanda what is the address in bh north? How many beds, etc?

Sasha link to bark in the park is:

https://www.nestle.au.simplicitycrm...e=BITP2012&UpdateDetailsUnsubscribe=63AHDR42U


----------



## Pammy31

why does my body keep me guessing!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Shell not sure if we'll make an offer as we haven't seen it in person yet - we have driven past the street and looked online but that is it - we have booked an inspection for thurs 4pm. There are a few others we'll check out on Saturday - brand new homes in veaumont hills but not sure what the land size is like - guessing too small as it wasn't advertised. The new homes are on Louis Carr website on carmague cres and cheval st if you want to look them up.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pammy31 said:


> why does my body keep me guessing!!

To keep you on your toes! I hope it starts to make sense too hun! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy - I would say that if your temp doesn't spike * stay upp after this dip, maybe you're having an anovulatory (this that's what it's called?) cycle. Quite common. Fingers crossed that's not the case, but if it is, hopefully your period will come soon so you can get on with the next one! 

I just got my results back. Can't remember what the nurse said, lol either 331 or 387. Maybe the doctor will call me back to confirm again so I can remember numbers. I think that's ok for where I am. It's made me feel a bit confused about how far along I am. If I ovulated later than what I thought, it dosn't really change anything does it? I am either 18 or 20 dpo (did think 20, but thought maybe I could have been different from the low results) 

My last period was 10th Sep, so I'm calling myself 5w 1d is that right?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mmmm am drinking some lovely semillon a crisp clean and slightly sweet white called skinny dipping (becsuse it didnt spend long fermenting in grape skins or something) from one of my fav wineries in the hunter - it is going down very nicely! On to my second glass in fact!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sounds about right to me shell! Nice and high now which is good!


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel I'll text the address to you. Feels a bit odd putting it in a public forum. It's not on line till tomorrow I think. 
Big block, 4 bed, a bit 70's timber in style for me but that's much of the suburb down to a T. Lovely leafy area.


----------



## Pammy31

yay 9 members all online at the same time!!


----------



## Abby27

Hi there Ladies! i leave you all on page 999, and now here we are on 1007! 

Ginny, i think seeing a counsellor will be a great step, have you ever been before? im a huge fan! 

Nana: OMG you are so my hero! i love what you said to your boss!

Amanda and Lainey, so sorry about the sickness! and having to work with the sickness booo!

Pammy im wondering if your cycle is trying to right itself? vitex never threw me off so whacky, but i have heard of it taking a cycle or two to get the pattern right. 

Angel and Ginny, loved both those houses!

Cossie: there does seem to be something of a symbiosis of our internet relationship...we joined here on the same day, i fund raise for the work that you do! i hope we get our BFP together!

Smithy: great news about your friend!

2mums! diet tips? what did you do to lose your weight

Shell: im sure that number is going to be sky high!

Lucy; how are the girls today?
Maddy: when is your appt?
Kiwi: hope recovery going well
hi every one else....im never very good at catching up with everyone.

I am quite excited as my impatient womans guide to getting pregnant arrived! and first chapter already made me feel better about my age and TTC! so that has made me happy!
Work is so ARGH. its like they employed me to do X but now seem to want me to do Y and Z, which would be ok except thats not really what im good at doing. so i need to make some decisions. i dont mind learning new skills, its just frustrating and i feel like i was tricked! everyone at work is in a state of panic, so i took a tea break with a friend who was stressed and we basically figured that we cant work any harder, so that is that. what will be will be! im just sick of work stress making me sick. so i will work hard, do what i can, but they wont get to the rest of my life any more!

hope this attitude sticks!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pauls_angel said:


> Shell not sure if we'll make an offer as we haven't seen it in person yet - we have driven past the street and looked online but that is it - we have booked an inspection for thurs 4pm. There are a few others we'll check out on Saturday - brand new homes in veaumont hills but not sure what the land size is like - guessing too small as it wasn't advertised. The new homes are on Louis Carr website on carmague cres and cheval st if you want to look them up.

My personal opinion is the first one looks a lot nicer. I can't get my head around why the doors & 2 windows are timber frames and the rest are aluminium windows. I just don;t like the look of it. lol very strange reason to dislike a house, but it just doesn't appeal to me. without seeing the house plan, it's hard to say really, but I did really like the other on e you are looking at on Thurs!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Amanda!


----------



## Pammy31

Ok the thing I don't get if it is anovulary cycle why for the first time in 3 or 4 months of opk's are they so dark... I never got fully dark pos opk's till this month?


----------



## Pauls_angel

I agree shell! It annoys me when there is no floor plan!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey Abby!! 

It's a good sign, I got the exact book in the mail a week before my BFP!! Glad you came to that decision, I'm sure you are great at work! Just believe in yourself a little more!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy31 said:


> Ok the thing I don't get if it is anovulary cycle why for the first time in 3 or 4 months of opk's are they so dark... I never got fully dark pos opk's till this month?

I guess your body still prouces LH in an anovulatory cycle to 'try to pop the egg' so maybe it's trying really hard and nothing is happening. If you're still getting them today, remember that they predict it so you might see a temp rise tomorrow or the next day!


----------



## Lisasmith

Squeegs those numbers are great! And 5wks 1 day is correct


----------



## Lisasmith

Yep we always have lh in our system and just because we surge doesn't mean the egg pops. Temp shift, us or blood tests are the only ways to tell for sure


----------



## Maddy40

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Pammy31 said:
> 
> 
> Ok the thing I don't get if it is anovulary cycle why for the first time in 3 or 4 months of opk's are they so dark... I never got fully dark pos opk's till this month?
> 
> I guess your body still prouces LH in an anovulatory cycle to 'try to pop the egg' so maybe it's trying really hard and nothing is happening. If you're still getting them today, remember that they predict it so you might see a temp rise tomorrow or the next day!Click to expand...

I think that's right - that's why doctor's do blood tests before they decide to give Clomid. The blood test shows if you O'd - if not then Clomid may encourage your body to do so. Have you discussed these with your GP, Pam? You may need to get a referral to a specialist to have them look at your cycles to see if they can determine what's going on. hugs Maddyxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

:hi: hi Maddy! Xx


----------



## ginny83

Pammy - I guess you have to see what your temps do in the next few days and if AF arrives or not, but I keept using OPKs one cycle after FF had given me crosshairs and I was actually getting almost positive OPKs. Also you can fern just before getting AF. So I was thinking that maybe you had missed getting an earlier positive OPK and now you were actually in your LP? Although looking at your other cycles you didn't O til CD25 a few cycles ago so maybe you are just about to O?

Abby - my mum forced me to see a family counsellor when my parents divorced, but that was when I was in primary school and it was only a couple of sessions that I didn't understand the point of. To be honest, I don't really see what they can say that will make me feel any better, but I'm willing to be open to it.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm all for counsellors but believe that opening up to a close friend who is good at listening is almost as good. I think tge main difference is that a counsellor provides permission to talk it out, cry, whatever but the fact that they are a stranger means they are not also emotionally involved and can sometimes see sense or provide an objective point of view that we are blind to by our emotions. I hope the process is helpful for you hun! We are always hear to listen to you vent too! X


----------



## Abby27

Ginny, ive certainly been at that point, and to be honest its better when you click with a counsellor. 
Sometimes its good to have a caring stranger who asks some well timed questions! or who knows the psychological impact of what you are going through and be able to guide you through the mental minefield.
My brain does some pretty whacky stuff. an example would be that work was stresful and i was feeling scared and insecure in my job! so to "rescue me' from this my brain gave my symptoms of a heart attack, which had me so panicked that work seemed silly....ofcourse now i was having a panic attack about dying, but its just what my brain does. 
So my counsellor first taught me how to recognise the symptoms of panic attacks and deal with them, and then how to recognise when my brain does this stupid thing of trying to distract me. i can honestly say that i would be royally screwed without her help!
it is different for everyone, but thats how it worked for me


----------



## Melainey

Good afternoon ladies :) 

I am glad that I could provide you with entertainment this morning hehehe I was very tired and in a rush to type it hehehe :rofl: xx

Ginny I LOVE the house :) So glad that you have something positive this week xxx :hugs: xxx <3

Nanna - So glad that you told your boss to feck off!! They don't deserve you honey xx 

Angel - Great house :) xxx

Squiggles - Great numbers xx YAY xx

Pammy - It looks to me like it may be annovulatory(or you haven't O'd yet) Women with PCOS almost always have an LH surge so OPK's on their own are not always accurate... 

Abby - Hope work stops stessing you out soon x

:hi: Cossi :hugs:

:hi: 2mums - Glad that you got to watch your match :) Now STOP over doing stuff and put your feet up woman xx

I had so much to say and I cannot remember any of it haha! Sorry ladies xx

:hi: to everyone else, much love to you all xx

I am knackered and feeling a little ill with a little headache(which I think is from dehydration) On the plus side tho I am not constipated anymore hehehe :rofl: 

Not in the mood of cooking tonight! Seems to be a lot lately haha :rofl: 

P.s Kiwi I hope the recovery is going well and that you catch that eggy this month :happydance: xx


----------



## Maddy40

Quick question...anyone seen any good Fertility Friend deals for joining price recently?


----------



## Maddy40

PS Hello Lainey, how are you doing? Are you CRAVING a nice cold wine or beer? I'll have one for you!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry Maddy I haven't logged onto ff since I stopped actively ttc - will be keen to hear of good deals though as I hope to need to use it again next week! :)


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Maddy :) I actually haven't hehe The only things i've been craving is carbs (or anything savoury actually haha) Not craving anything sweet at all which is good :) Do have a drink for me tho :winkwink: 

I bought FF , Ironically the week before I got my BFP, for something like $25 dollars? I think it was a faecbook special x


----------



## Abby27

i think i got 90 days for $14, and then won 30 days!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Bargain Abby!


----------



## Melainey

Oh forgot to mention mine was for 1 year


----------



## Pauls_angel

Annoying that you paid for it and didn't need it lainey! Guess that bfp means you don't mind too much though!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I did the same just before my bfp. thru facebook. they dont have any promos on atm, i just checked. 

doc called, levels are 337. he said no scan needed until 12 weeks


----------



## Pauls_angel

Good news shell but I guess a bit of a bummer you can't see your bubba til then!


----------



## Abby27

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> I did the same just before my bfp. thru facebook. they dont have any promos on atm, i just checked.
> 
> doc called, levels are 337. he said no scan needed until 12 weeks

YAAY! thats great news Shell!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I didn't mind  

Yay shelly  great news x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel- love the house, the kitchen is gorgeous and the rooms are huge. I refuse to live in split level houses and the front yard on a slope would turn me off but the back is nice a level. Just my humble opinion, but if those things dont bother you and P, then its really nice, would like to hear how you like once you've been in person!! 

Abby- unfortunely my diet tips are blah, the normal diet and exercise. I had a diet made up for me by a nutritionist, carbs and fruit were minimal, emphasis on meat/protien and vege. was having a protein shake once a day. Went to the gym once or twice daily. 30 min-hour of cardio, run for 1 min walk for 1 min, makes the HR go up and down ideal for weightless, and did weights as well. Gym routine was put together by a personal trainer. It actually worked, and after the first month i was enjoying it. 

Shell- good numbers!!! yay!!!!

ginny- i was a bit of a mess in my younger years, multiple reasons. My mum sent me to about 13 shrinks and the like in about 2 years, did the ink blots and tests and talked etc. None of it helped and more times than not we ended up leaving bc i had ran circles around the therapist and mum just shook her head. I found one woman in all my years, this was in HS, she is the only person that made a difference at all, in regards to dealing, counselling, and understanding things. Unfortunely she moved, I've seen others since, but to no avail. My opinion is, you can talk to someone and get your why me's out, and get some healing/coping techniques, and that might be just exactly what you need right now, but if you're or anyone is ever looking for actual 'counselling/healing/dealing/long term solutions/etc, finding the right person is the answer. 

Maddy- I am!! A cold one, have two for me please! :) I'm not even a big drinker, but its more like I cant have it so i want it type thing. A glass of red would be nice too

melainey- i watched the game, and took a nap, now OH is making savory mince for dinner and i'm cuddling puppies!!


----------



## Melainey

Yay for cuddling puppies hehe I was cuddlingthe kitty cat


----------



## Abby27

Im really quite enjoying this book! its already made me feel a bit better about things.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Yay for cuddling puppies hehe I was cuddlingthe kitty cat

love my kitty cuddles, they are few and far between these days bc my pup is over protective and chases the cat away.


----------



## Melainey

Naw poor kitty! :(


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yum amber! I had leftover savory mince for dinner too!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i know melainey, i feel bad for my cat, i give her cuddles during the day when the dogs are busy! she's my love, fatty mcfat cat!

angel- by the looks of it, i'm going to have savory mince for lunch and dinner tomorrow, hahaha. Least I like it, and its got lots of vege in it tonight


----------



## Melainey

Hehe fatty mc fat cat ..love it


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Hehe fatty mc fat cat ..love it

her real name is belle, but goes by most anything but that, and she is a little fatty. Poor thing, always has been, and worse these days bc she's on steroid shots, and her diet cat food doesn't seem to work, :haha: But she's my baby, and i love her and her fat arse. :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

Melainey more and more i am tempted to go see my doc to see if i have pcos... i dont generally get alot of pain... but certain things are pointing towards the fact i may have it... or i am just a fat arse...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pammy I have a good friend with pcos who never had pain - worth asking I think :)


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls...just checking in quickly, need to read and catch up on 4 pages!

I guess what goes up must come down. I've just had a call earlier from a colleague in a meeting with my boss and senior management about how they are going to force me to stay (ie, blackmail me with my redundancy payment) until I do what they want. Apparently I'll be called into a meeting in the morning :( 

I can't believe it. After 8 years. I'm feeling back in my black dark dark hole again :(

Anyways, let me catch up and I'll comment xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: wtf, how can they do that?!? Didn't you sign/agree on the 16th. I'd be calling your solicitor back, thats bull!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yep. It's a disgrace. I will have to wait until tomorrow to see what I can do legally. I can't believe my own boss has turned on me like this. I guess it's what fear and panic can do, shows you who you really can't trust!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Geeeeez what a bunch of idiots.
I think you should have a sicky tomorrow Newbie.

Interesting re FF - I paid for VIP the month of my BFP too. $25 through FB for a year.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sasha that is so unfair - id be calling industrial relations - they can't have it both ways - I'm so mad at them! Will be thinking of you tomorrow and praying for a good outcome! 

Heading to bed all - night xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

so sorry :jo: hope you find out something you can do tomorrow. if not i guess we'll have to join together and the bnb girls will kick his ass, i'd come to sydney for that, whatta dick!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yeah can you call fair work australia or anything, or is the process to long. we're thinking of you :jo: I can't beleive what a wanker he's being.


----------



## Melainey

Pammy you don't really get pain with pcos? Go and get the blood tests done it's really simple to check for :) 

NANNA THAT IS SOOOOO UNFAIR!!!!!! They cannot do that !! Did somebody actually use the words blackmail? Cause not only is it illegal it is immoral and if that was the case I would be slandering the company and showing their true colours to the whole world! WA*KERS!! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah probably...tho it's really hard in this situation. They are just going to twist it around as much as possible to make it as hard as they can for me :( 

All I wanted was to just go and move on without a fuss. Now that looks almost impossible... Assholes. Makes me want to never go back.


----------



## Melainey

You have to show them that they are not phasing you :hugs: I would love to punch every one of them in the face (and balls/fanny) :hugs: Shower of CU*TS !!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I'll be trying!!!! Times like this make me wish I had a union to sort them out!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

OMFG!!! thats disgraceful!!! I'm with Amanda, I'd be having a sickie tomorrow and if I were you, I would work out some sort of plan to go to the media. tell them you're going to a current affair and see how quickly they back off. You may not be able to fight them in a court (based on the money Vs outcome, not that you actually couldn't...) but you can bring this tp the light of Australia!


----------



## Melainey

I agree with the squiggle meister :winkwink:


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh I'd love too squeegs....but the reality is doing that probably wouldn't make me very employable in the future!! Most companies would shy away if I did :( I just feel really sick about it, and if I could not be there tomorrow I'd stay home for sure, but the stupid part of me that cares about the project I'm working on, and my project team ( it was the project manager that called me to give me the heads up) and I just can't let them down :(

I'm going to have to produce some serious acting skills to look surprised tho! I'm thinking ill record the whole conversation on my phone and hopefully the asshole will
Slip up and maybe recorded evidence might be enough to get me out of there ASAP 

Thanks again girls, I'm sure you're as sick of hearing about my work dramas ad I am of living them!!! Xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh definitely record it! And check FB for my other suggestion. xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, I get that Sash. Maybe the threat would be enouhg? Defo record it! You should try to coax them in to admiting what they are doing exactly. such bullshit. I'm so sorry! I'm glad you got the heads up tho, you might have a sleepless night, but you will be able to prepare your answer


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks number2! 

And yes squeegs, my plan is to sink him on the recording with every part he has had to play in this, and have something to back up my position. I guess what happens from there will depend what he is dumb enough to say. 

I'm so glad I have you girls to keep me sane!!


----------



## Lisasmith

They can't fucking do that! Oh my god, I'm so livid for you Sasha!


----------



## Newbie32

Maybe I should warn my boss that I have pregnant hormonal women backing me all the way!!! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yeah, we're not a mob to mess with!!! no one would want 15 plus hormonal, ttc and pregnant women on their ass. would scare with crap outta me

i like your recording idea, hope he says something dumb!!! good luck!!!! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks xx at least I've worked out how to on my phone plus my office window has frosted glass but with a gap at the bottom so hopefully I'll see him coming and be able to hit record!!! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

If not, just have it ready in case and say 'oh i;ve gotta take this' then say 'oh, never mind'...enough time to look and press a few buttons! BAM! Lawyered! (how i met your mother always has an apropro line!)

im off ti bed.

good luck tomorrow mis!

sweet dreams everyone!! xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Yes, tell him that! Ill front up there and give him what for. :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Love it! You're a classic squigglybum xxx

Night night, sweet dreams all, think I'd better try for snoozes to given what lies ahead of me xx

Kiwi I hope you're feeling ok today hun x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

night all

kiwi- thinking of ya, hope your doing alright today and resting up for that upcoming o!!!

amanda- forgot to tell you I had a dream that featured you, now dont get excited :rofl: wasn't as exciting as some as melaineys dreams, no glitter cocaine or anything. I was baby sitting Harrison, but we were in northern california, in my fathers house that he doesn't even own anymore, and but we were eating spag bol on the white carpeted stairs and throwing it over the upstairs balcony, and you came in and Harrison and I both got in trouble, :rofl::rofl: 
That was the same night I had a dream that the bed OH had purchased for our spare room was actually a pastel rainbow folding beach lounger with matching side table. But in fairness to her the "bed" had a sewn in pillow and matching rainbow bumper so no one would fall out.... oh how i'm going to miss these crazy dreams!!!! :haha:


----------



## Melainey

Hehehe love the dreams Amber!x

Night all Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Jesus I go to bed and wake up to over 1000 pages and 10000 posts. Brilliant girls. God we well all of u can talk :) lol
Back home and resting. Feeling fine just a little sore but all is good. Got a smiley face today :rofl: not sure if today is day 1 or 2 of smiley so must make myself comfortable and bd just incase :) this should be interesting. 

Wow newbie Ur boss sounds like a right p***k and tape it all if u can. I would take number 2 on her offer and contact a paper. 

Hope everyone else is going well. Sorry so many pages to catch up on I have forgotten already :( so sorry 
Have a great night and will log on again soon

Oh angel how did Ur bloods go? On those drugs yet??? Hope all is well


----------



## MissieT

He he - I leave Manchester, UK on page 997 and arrive in Melbourne on 1015! 
Off to bed now so won't comment on everything but big hi to you all.
Kiwi - pleased all went well
Nana - what a bunch of d*cks, hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## MajorBee

Hi girls, I can't believe you only started this thread 3 months ago! Nice work! It's quite some task catching up on all the new pages when I wake up or get home from work. You girls can gas-bag! 

Good luck with the BDg Kiwi, gently does it! 

Not sure what's going on at work newbie but all the best x 

Nice dreams Amber. I didn't get the bizarre dreams with DD, fingers crossed for next time! How cool to be able to tell your LO when they're older! 

AFM I'm out this month. Not as upset as I thought I might be. Cycle was pretty much normal after mc & body still giving me the right signs to indicate O. I've got a nice fat glass of red ready to enjoy with my home delivered pizza, so there's a silver lining right there. 

Was thinking I might temp this month. But mostly for the nerdy charts... :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

Amber - Hahahaha. Love the dream.


----------



## MajorBee

Woohoo! All set up on FF & raring to temp tomorrow... Looking fwd to you girls checking out my sexy chart yeah!


----------



## Abby27

Morning all! i have a few pages to read, but Nana, that is so f**king unfair!
after getting mad on your behalf and shaking my head at what a prick your boss is, ive had a thought.
yes tape it! perhaps explain that you are currently interviewing for work, so if they want you to stay, they should probably add $$ to your redundancy package. because every month you stay is another month you cant be looking for work. if they agree to that, get it in writing and then at least you are getting more out of it? i know that you want to leave, but if they can blackmail you to stay, and throwing more money at the situation might allow for that you could play their game and get even more out of it. 

did they give you anything in writing about the original redundancy pkg?


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck today nana :hugs: get your cane ready! 

Kiwi, glad you're feeling ok <3 have fun doing the lazy/dead dog :rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Morning ladies! :flower:

Nana can't wait to hear how the meeting goes today! Good luck! Hope you get that douche bag recorded! Grrrr I'm so angry for you!

Can't wait to stalk your chart Major!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning!!

Nana, good luck today' thinking of you!

Angel, only 1 more sleep til you hopefully start the ttc ball rolling again!! 

Kiwi, good luck hun! Get that eggy!!!! Glad you're feeling ok! 

Major, upload your chart into your siggy so we can stalk! 

Have a great day everyone! Xxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

^^ wss put that chart in your siggy! 

Why oh why do my kids sleep in on school days but get up at the ass crack of dawn on the weekends?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning lovelies!

Sasha I'll be praying for you today - I hope all works out for the best whatever happens - looking forward to an update after the meeting!

Kiwi - I hope you caught that eggy last night!

Major - yay for ff! Looking forward to stalking your chart!

Squeegs - it is actually 2 more sleeps - don't get my results until Friday - but am loving your enthusiasm!

Ginny thinking of you as you mentally prepare for tomorrow xx

Hope all our duffered ladies feel well today!

Pammy I am hoping to see a lovely spike on your chart today and some cross hairs in the coming days!

Hi to everyone else! I hope you all have a great day! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Girls.

I am not looking forward to his arrival today! 

Abs from what ive heard they are going to offer what they call an 'attractive day rate' for my time beyond the project. The trouble is that they expect me to stop looking for a job and commit to staying for whatever period of time.

Bugger me and my career eh? As long as the business gets what it wants. Well not this time.

I will keep you all updated, i am armed with my trusty phone and voice memo recorder ready to go!

PS: this pic is for you 2mums!!!! Woohooo! Do you know what it actually means when you get one????
 



Attached Files:







egg.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MajorBee

Aye aye captain, just as soon as I work out how to put it there you'll find my chart in my siggy! Got the thermometer out & ready to go in the morning. Does it make a big difference if it's a regular one not a special bbt one? Im not up to speed on my thermometers... 

Anyhoo...off to bed.

Take care! X

Edit to add good luck newbie you go girl!


----------



## Maddy40

Newbs good luck today. Do think carefully if you decide to record the meeting without permission - in some circumstances I believe it's actually illegal. In the absence of a union rep are you allowed to take an external advocate or mediator to the meeting? Are you a member of a professional body that can recommend an independent observer. Don't get pressured into agreeing to anything today. You are perfectly within your rights to listen to what they say, have them put it in writing and then take it away to 'consider' for a reasonable period of time. Don't let them bully you!

And if you feel that you need to stay, maybe you can negotiate a really, really good daily rate and put the extra cream into your "f*ck you, I'm having a great holiday in Europe next year" fund.


AFM crampy today and expecting the witch on Saturday...


----------



## cossime

Morning girls! Good luck Nana with work today :hugs: And is that your egg on you cbfm?!?!?!? Hope you manage to get some wild BDing in today as well!!!!

Just a quick hello as I am still catching up on all those pages!

Kiwi, hope you caught your egg too wether it was through lazy, sleeping or dead dog :rofl: !!!
fx'd for you xxx

Major Bee, waiting to talk your chart! watch list will be posted shortly... xxx


----------



## cossime

*Wednesday Watch List!!! 17/10/2012*
*Two Week Waiter&#8217;s*
Major Bee: 13DPO
Maddy: 10DPO
Pammy31: 2DPO 

*Waiting to Ovulate*
Lisafr: WTO (CD16)
Halliwell: WTO (CD16)
MissieT: WTO (CD15)
Kiwi: WTO (CD12)
Newbie (nanna): WTO (CD11)
Abby: WTO (CD10) 

Angel: NTNP
Jayney: NTNP
cossime: NTNP

*7* :bfp: &#8216;*s!!!*
2Mums: 14 weeks
LLMP: 9 weeks
Number2: 9 weeks
Lisa S (Smithy): 6 weeks
Melainey: 6 weeks 
Rosie: 5 weeks
Mum 2 Quigley (Squeegs): 5 weeks


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, that looks like your eggy has been very obedient being late last time and early this time! I think the spermies will come to the party this time and get it fertilised!!

Angel, bugger... I thought tomorrow was Friday! :( lol oops

Ginny, hope you're feeling ok about tomorrow!

Maddy, very good advice! 

Cossi, loving your update! Good job! 

Major, on ff, click on share, below your chart, and copy the chart thumbnail bb code. Paste this into your siggy on BnB!

Edit:

Smithy, kids have a way of going that!


----------



## number2woohoo

Hey Nana, if that's an egg indication on your CBFM, just remember, angry sex can be good sex. ROFL.


----------



## ginny83

Newbie - good luck for your meeting today! I have zero faith in companies being fair to employees. I use to work for a very big national company - in their CEO's office no less - and funny enough when I wanted to come back to work part time after maternity leave, there were no part time options for me. Not just in my office, but the whole company apparently. Such bull. I never fought it because I half wanted to be a SAHM anyway, so that kinda made up my mind. Anyway, just look after yourself and screw them. 

MissieT - are you moving to Melbourne or just on holidays? Sorry I must have missed it! I'm from Melbourne, but lived in the UK for a while where I met my British other half, and then we moved back to Melbourne together. 

MajorBee - It has to be at least a digital thermometer. I have 2, one only had one decimal place and the other has two. Both have worked fine for me and FF has picked up the temp shift. One of them is better though as it remembers the last temp recorded when you turn it on again - which helps when you take your temp then go back to sleep. The other one I have to write down the temp straight away.

Hi everyone else. Thanks for all your thoughts again x
I did a bit of a strange thing last night. One of my closest friends has invited our little group of girlfriends around to her place on Saturday night. I told her that I was having some pregnancy issues and might not be able to make it (I know I won't feel up to it). Which got her all concerned, so I made up a fib and just said I had to have a check up at the hospital. I'm planning on telling her on Friday and then she can tell the rest of my girlfriends on Saturday. Anyway, I felt really bad lying, but I just don't want to tell people until after tomorrow.


----------



## Lisasmith

That's fair enough Ginny. Everything has to be on your terms when you're ready xx


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Girls,

Well, he came in, sat down, started on what i thought was going to be the 'hard line' and then clearly chickened out!!!!!! I was like, why are you here asking me the same things i told you yesterday? I plan to have a job by the 16th November, if i dont by then, then i will set my day rate (double what he offered) and stay until such time as i do. But be aware that this is my intention.

And he said ok and walked out!!!!! I went and spoke to the colleague who was in the meeting with him last night and he was flabbergasted and reckons my boss is scared of me and must have had panic attack that i'd just leave on stress leave today and then they'd be even more fucked!!!!!

Phew. Phew. Phew.

No need for recordings!!!

Now. Where were we on here? I wish my life would calm the f down so i can refocus on our group!

As for CBFM - yeah - it appears i have the egg...does anyone happen to know what that means? im guessing long shot since you dont use them! I dont know what the expected time frame to o is. and im still not opking or temping...Needless to say it may appear that my eggs do what i tell them on command which is quite funny Shellybum! I showed DH the egg and he was like, maybe we having the timing right this time, and i said you're not off the hook yet bucko...hehehehe

I dont blame you at all Ginny, it really is your decision who and when you tell about this, and it has to be in your own time, on your own terms, so dont feel bad about what you told your friend hun xxx

I am now officially going to go read the last 10 pages i missed!!!

Hope you are all having a great day xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Apparently the peak reading is the same as a positive opk? So you have a lh surge happening nana


----------



## Rosie_PA

Nana- this is what I found on the website:

Peak Fertility is indicated by three bars in the left-hand side of the Display Screen and the
symbol. You are at Peak Fertility around ovulation, when an egg is released (refer to page 4).
&#8226; If you make love during this Peak Fertility time, then you have the greatest chance of
becoming pregnant.
&#8226; The Clearblue Fertility Monitor identifies your days of Peak Fertility by detecting the surge
in LH, which triggers ovulation to occur approximately 24-36 hours later (refer to pages 4 and Peak Fertility will be indicated on the day of the LH surge, as well as the following day.
&#8226; There is a chance that the egg can still be fertilised after this time, therefore you will be
shown 1 day of High Fertility following your days of Peak Fertility.
&#8226; There may be a small percentage of cycles in which you do not see Peak Fertility.


----------



## Newbie32

thanks ms rosie cheeks!

So according to that i really should o tomorrow? We bd last night, i was planning on having a night off tonight and then bd again tomorrow night!!!!! But should probably have a go tonight??

Bummer (lol) as i am getting a spray tan tonight and wanted to get the longer developing one....if its bd time i might have to go the one hour fast version!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Rosie_PA said:


>  If you make love during this Peak Fertility time, then you have the greatest chance of
> becoming pregnant.

Rosie says you need to make love.

I still say if you're all good and mad - have some good old fashioned angry sex. 

I was going to say think of how angry you are at your boss then go and do it, then I realised that was totally inappropriate. And I laughed lots.


----------



## number2woohoo

Ginny I understand that. On your terms, when you are ready. Big big hugs love xoxo


----------



## number2woohoo

Hey Angel have you checked out Winston Hills? Not sure I'd go as far as Kings Langley over there. Or perhaps I just want you to move in around the corner from me, mwahaha.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: just got up and am running out of the house, but rosie is right about the egg, you need to :sex: today and tomorrow and maybe the next day. 

be back later and catch up then 

xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Nana take a pic of DH after bedding if he turns brown/orange like the poor baby who breast fed after mom got a spray tan!!! Bahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny, I would have do e the same thing hun. All in good time. Will be nice to let your friend pass it on tho, might take a weight off your shoulders. 

Rosie. Hahaha on the pic after spray tan sex!!!!

Nana, yay! Go you scary thing!! He's gonna have fun explaining that one to his bosses. Lol if I were you, I would skip tonight and have a romp in the morning! I think everyone else seems to catch it when not doing it every day! Then again Friday night before you leave? Or just go at it like rabbits today too! Lol


----------



## MissieT

Thank you for the update on everyone Cossi :)
I think I might have scared my egg off this month with the hectic holiday and jet lag! Am in work today after going to bed at 3 this am - fortunately all my work colleagues have been too polite to mention the bags under my eyes!


----------



## Pammy31

Does a spray tan give you ompa lompa babies... bahahaha!!


----------



## MissieT

Major - happy temping!

Ginny - ditto what the others have said about telling your friend. Don't feel bad - you have to do what is right for you and good friends will completely understand. I LOVE Melbourne! We moved out here from the UK about 4 years ago, it hasn't got the same wow factor as Sydney but we have really fallen in love with it here and have no plans for going anywhere else. We've been really lucky with work and friends which has helped us settle. Do you do many trips back to the UK to see DH's family and friends? Where abouts in the UK were you?


----------



## ginny83

MissieT said:


> Ginny - ditto what the others have said about telling your friend. Don't feel bad - you have to do what is right for you and good friends will completely understand. I LOVE Melbourne! We moved out here from the UK about 4 years ago, it hasn't got the same wow factor as Sydney but we have really fallen in love with it here and have no plans for going anywhere else. We've been really lucky with work and friends which has helped us settle. Do you do many trips back to the UK to see DH's family and friends? Where abouts in the UK were you?

DF is from Northern Ireland, but had been living in London for quite a few years when I moved to London and met him through my Irish housemate that funny enough has now moved to Melbourne too. So we lived together in London for 2 years before moving to Melbourne - mainly coz my visa was running out and we wanted to do travelling etc. Then once Max came along we decided that Melbourne was a better place to raise a family - plus DF earns so much more here than he did in London.

We've only been back to visit London/Belfast once last year, but plan to go again in July next year for a friend's wedding and to visit DF's family too. We're hoping to do a trip every 18 months - 2 years.


----------



## Newbie32

LOL number 2 and rosiecheeks!!!!

Oh and kinda ew number2!!! Fair to say thinking about my boss in any way is not going to make me wanna run to bed!!!! Gross. In fact i better stop talking about that now. lol!

Me thinks its gonna have to be the one hour tan...either that or im gonna end up with hand prints all over myself and will look ridiculous!!!

Have just started getting some really strange, very intense and painful cramping in pelvic region...sharp stabbing pains that are coming and going and almost double me over....ive had o pains before but they dont normally feel like this. Hope my body isnt going to start trying to fail me now!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Ginny, I would have do e the same thing hun. All in good time. Will be nice to let your friend pass it on tho, might take a weight off your shoulders.
> 
> Rosie. Hahaha on the pic after spray tan sex!!!!
> 
> Nana, yay! Go you scary thing!! He's gonna have fun explaining that one to his bosses. Lol if I were you, I would skip tonight and have a romp in the morning! I think everyone else seems to catch it when not doing it every day! Then again Friday night before you leave? Or just go at it like rabbits today too! Lol

I leave super super early on friday morning (like 4am...) so no chance of rumpy pumpy then, and tomorrow morning i am gone super early tomorrow so i think its tonight/tomorrow night or nothing!!! ah well, at least seems to be coming early so better than no chance!


----------



## MissieT

ginny83 said:


> MissieT said:
> 
> 
> Ginny - ditto what the others have said about telling your friend. Don't feel bad - you have to do what is right for you and good friends will completely understand. I LOVE Melbourne! We moved out here from the UK about 4 years ago, it hasn't got the same wow factor as Sydney but we have really fallen in love with it here and have no plans for going anywhere else. We've been really lucky with work and friends which has helped us settle. Do you do many trips back to the UK to see DH's family and friends? Where abouts in the UK were you?
> 
> DF is from Northern Ireland, but had been living in London for quite a few years when I moved to London and met him through my Irish housemate that funny enough has now moved to Melbourne too. So we lived together in London for 2 years before moving to Melbourne - mainly coz my visa was running out and we wanted to do travelling etc. Then once Max came along we decided that Melbourne was a better place to raise a family - plus DF earns so much more here than he did in London.
> 
> We've only been back to visit London/Belfast once last year, but plan to go again in July next year for a friend's wedding and to visit DF's family too. We're hoping to do a trip every 18 months - 2 years.Click to expand...

:) we have a Max too and he was the reason we left London! Melbourne is definitely a better place for raising children :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Sounds perfect nana! Actually, I had a few standby pains around ov time this time too. Take it as a good sign!! I also caught the egg on a short cycle for me, do early eggs equal bfps!!! Woo hoo Duffy nanna!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

I for one cannot WAIT to see the photo of Nana's other half, post spray-tan-sex. 
Awesome idea, Rosie. Awesome.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol Amanda, you didn't want to be involved in our extensive sex positions talk, yet you want to see photos of post tan sex?!?!? Haha you sicko!


----------



## Pauls_angel

LOL girls I am trying to have a quick read through during silent reading time and keep laughing out loud!

Amanda we are mainly considering Baulkham Hills then Castle Hill and Winston Hills - Our back ups are then Kings Langley, Beautmont Hills, Glenwood, Kellyville then if we need to after that we'll consider Quakers Hill, Kellyville Ridge, Rouse Hill, The Ponds, Stanhope Gardens.

So we may well be neighbours yet!


----------



## Pammy31

Well went for a debt consolidation loan and got declined....we are so in need of this money and I am soo angry


----------



## ginny83

Oh that sucks Pammy :(

How come they wouldn't give it to you? I thought debt consolidation loans was like replacing lots of little debts with just one so you pay less interest or something


----------



## Pauls_angel

Bummer Pammy :(

Amanda - I just got an email from the agent listing your parents' house it was among the properties in the email! Nicely presented but out of our price range!


----------



## Maddy40

Bugger, Pam. Will you try another bank? I actually heard on a TV show today that credit is drying up & people are having difficulty refinancing all sorts of debts at the moment.


----------



## Pammy31

2 defaults on a personal westpac loan my DH has within 3 months they wont touch us... what a waste... I had a unpaid day off for that crap.


----------



## Newbie32

Far out you girls are funny. 

Im sure DH wont come near me until he is satisfied that all tan has been washed off!!!! But if by chance when i wake up he has suffered the effects....well i will sneak in a pic!

BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pammy I'm sure I see ads on TV all the time that say "we don't care about your bad credit history...." for debt consolidation companies - next time I see one I'll post their contact details.


----------



## Pauls_angel

:rofl: Sasha!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Off to get a long overdue eyebrow wax! Chat more tonight! xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh before I go I have to share - my 4 year old nephew is such a cutie - according to my SIL he has been dancing around the house singing "gumnut style" thinking they are the words to the psy song... :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Far out you girls are funny.
> 
> Im sure DH wont come near me until he is satisfied that all tan has been washed off!!!! But if by chance when i wake up he has suffered the effects....well i will sneak in a pic!
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA

YOu HAVE to not mention the spray tan, and get him to motorboat you. 

Bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ginny83

Pauls_angel said:


> Oh before I go I have to share - my 4 year old nephew is such a cutie - according to my SIL he has been dancing around the house singing "gumnut style" thinking they are the words to the psy song... :rofl:

LOL at gumnut style :haha:


----------



## Lisasmith

:rofl: Sasha!! And hell yes to the motor boating


----------



## Maddy40

Pauls_angel said:


> Oh before I go I have to share - my 4 year old nephew is such a cutie - according to my SIL he has been dancing around the house singing "gumnut style" thinking they are the words to the psy song... :rofl:

Excellent! Does he look like this -----> :happydance:


----------



## Abby27

hahahaha Motorboating! 

Nana very glad that the boss chickened out! i love it when people are scared of me! hahahaha

Ginny i think you did the right thing, and at this point, whatever you need to do/say is appropriate. i will be thinking of you tomorrow

i need a little assurance on some TMI stuff. lately when we have been BDing a lot seems to come out. im starting to think i have a short space and it hits one end and comes out the other (such as what would happen if you poured water quickly into a shallow dish). please someone tell me that some gets where it needs to go? i doesnt always happen, but a lot of the time it does. i hate waste!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yes Maddy - exactly ...but with legs!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby that's normal, the swimmers get out of the semen really fast the rest is just "leftovers"


----------



## Maddy40

Ginny, not sure I will get on line again tonight. I think your appointment is Thursday? Hope all goes well - hugs to you. Maddy xxx


----------



## Abby27

thanks Smithy! this morning was particularly bad. made me sad, not that im even in a fertile phase!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah it's sad thinking they're escaping but they're not that's just their mode of transport out of the manly parts


----------



## Pammy31

they charge way too much interest... thanks anyway


----------



## Pammy31

we need a star trek transporter for man sperm to our egg!!


----------



## Abby27

hey Nana, read page 78 of the impatient womans guide, it talks about what days to BD using the monitor. she says to aim for the last day of High and First day of peak. after the first peak you have usually ovulated. but she explains it better than me


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Smithy, do you still have the link to that fertilization video you posted? Might be a good one for abbs to watch to put her mind at ease. At the start it was saying how many go in & how many come straight back out. 

Only think I can suggest is a different position when he comes? Can't avoid it all, but if it makes you feel better to see less come straight back out it might help...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Fair enough pammy - interest is not fun! I hope you get it all sorted hun!


----------



## Abby27

thanks Squeegs, yes please Smithy! 
this morning i was feeling a little paranoid about UTIs (that happens to me randomly...the paranoia, i probably get 1 uti every 18months, but even that is enough to cause a healthy dose of paranoia) so i got up fairly quickly to wee. no EWCM ATM so i figured it was ok to lose a few. but you never know....in 5 days i might O, and it could be a little swimmer from today! (it still freaks me out that there is sperm swimming around in there)

I really recommend this book! its a great read! and im starting to think i will get a monitor thing


----------



## Pammy31

heading out of work soon..


----------



## Abby27

Money stuff sucks Pammy! sorry things are rough right now


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :)

Won't comment on everything but I giggled at all your antics hehe :rofl:

Ginny you did the right thing! Take it at your own pace darling Xx

Nana good girl Xx

Abby always happens to me!I find making him leave his bits in me till he goes soft helps a lot! Also raise your hoops a little :) 

Hi everyone else Xx


----------



## Abby27

My Hoops huh! hahahahahahaha


----------



## kiwipauagirl

HI girls,

Well I love my DH and I have the best husband in the world! I woke up this morning to a lovely warm fire. Our central heating is stuffed thanks to our dog who bit the gas lines so DH was warming the house for me! Ah bless his cotton socks :) And he was very gentle while we BD :rofl: So after a stern talking to my dodgy old eggs and to Ethan we are praying this all works. Looking at the calender we will have to go and do IUI the day of DH's sisters wedding. Very bad timing but I guess its something we will have to work around. 

Found this article thought you might like to read and get a little bit of a giggle out of it. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-taking-mummy-blogs-storm-MIGHT-just-off.html

NANA: I know nothing about CBFM but if that is an egg then I say go for it. Angry sex, slow sex, good sex, fast sex, stand on your head sex it doesnt matter as long as that egg and sperm meet! Glad all went well with your boss today. YOu must have put your "scary cane waving" face on. Well done to you. 

PAMMY: hope the money situation gets sorted out for you soon. There is nothing worse than having that hanging over your head. 

COSSIME: your weekly chart updates are fantastic. It is great to see where everyone is up to. 2nd smiley face for me today so I would say tomorrow (thurs) I will ovulate. Fingers crossed it actually happens this month unlike last month. 

GINNY: the girls are right. You weren't lying to your friend and you should be able to tell them in your own time and in your own way. They will all understand. I didn't know your DH was from Belfast. I was only there a month ago. I love Belfast. Great city and excellent shopping. :) I only get home to OZ every 18mth or so myself. My parents come over in between that, so at least I get to see them every year. It is hard and the distance is quiet far. 

ABBY: not sure if it helps but I usually put a pillow under my lower back during and stay like that afterwards for about 20-30mins. Some will always come out but the majority stays in. There is a video on here that one of the girls posted which explains it all. I am not sure what page it is on but whoever originally posted it might attach the link again. It is definately worth watching. 

ATM all is well with me. Feeling so much better today and no soreness at all. Got to shower and change the plasters yesterday and wound looks great. I have two cuts. The one in my belly button has 3 stitchers and the one below my bellybutton is only a mark and has no stitch at all. All looks good. I am off work again today (back on thurs) so will still take it easy watching boring daytime TV and be ready for tomorrow. I am actually delighted all is well. On the other thread the girls were telling me I will be sore and in pain for up to a week, wont feel like BDing for ages but I feel fine. Thank God. 

:hi: to everyone else. Hope you all have a great day (what is left of it). Any more word from 2MUMS how her OH is getting on?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwi, so glad you are feeling good! I think sometimes its great to talk to people who have been through it, sometimes its worse though cos you worry for nothing. I guess everyone is different! so glad your feeling good tho!

There is an update on top girls about 2mums OH, have you seen that?


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks abs!!! Given I've read that book I should have thought to check it!!! Looks like its fake tan sex night at my place bahahahaha xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Kiwi so glad you made it thru the essential bd still intact! I hope you caught that eggy and won't have to worry about the iui!

Sasha not sure if I said it earlier but I'm so happy things went well for you at work today - hopefully that will be the last of the yuckiness you'll have to face! Only 30 days til the 16th so you're nearly out if there!


----------



## Newbie32

So glad you're feeling great kiwi! I seriously reckon this is your month hun! 

Hope you can sort out the finances pammy, that will make baby time much easier I'm sure! X

Well it seems my boss did totally soft out today. The finance director was in his office almost screaming wtf this arvo!!!! We will have to see if he grows balls tomorrow and has another go... I've decided if they are going to make me stay it will be on my terms. Massive hourly rate and to continue through to April next year. At least by then the employment market will have picked up again after the New Years lull, and earning a years pay in 4 months will be an added bonus....

If he doesn't agree, I'll go as planned :)

Ps, 2mums I got your parcel today! Looking forward to peeing on the magic sticks!! And a little treat for puppies!!!!! I've told them they are from lovely 2mums :) will take a pic and post tomorrow :) you are gorgeous!!! Xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Bahahaha! Your poor DH Sasha!


----------



## Newbie32

You should have seen the look on his face....'will have to find a way to do this with minimal contact!!!!' What a romantic....:rofl::rofl:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> You should have seen the look on his face....'will have to find a way to do this with minimal contact!!!!' What a romantic....:rofl::rofl:

:rofl: i can give you some tips... that was us - minimal contact :)


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, have had to quarantine myself away from the puppies to, lick marks and fake tan is a no no!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I just read that link yu put up Kiwi - hahah very funny, I love it!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Good luck with the minimal contact Sasha!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol....lucky for him I got the quick tan, so can rinse off in about an hour, not that ill be telling him!!!!! Hehehe


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi that was very funny!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Ha that link was very good wasn't it. I nearly busted my stitches laughing at it. And its so true (not that I would personally know but I see it with my friends who are mums).


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! 

Ginny...everyone is right! You need to take time and tell people when you are ready! Big hugs to you especially tomorrow! Will be thinking & praying for you. Xx

Angel...your nephew sounds cute! 

Nana...sorry work stuff still sucks! I can't imagine how frustrated you must feel! I really can't believe what they are doing. Really hope it all settles and it works out for you either way!

Kiwi...glad the surgery went well and all is good! :) did you have a laparoscopy? I had one to remove a cyst when maggie was 4months old...BD with minimal contact is one thing, breast feeding 8 times a day is another lol. Each day is heaps better though and it's a fairly quick recovery. 

Abby...totally normal with the leakage! (Well I get it too!) grosses me out and I really don't like morning :sex: because I spend all morning leaking. Lol sorry TMI! Million times worse with lube too...

Pammy...sorry about the debt! 

I had an eventful day. Took the girls up to college as I had class and liam looked after them. Anyway 10mins in I had a few missed calls from liam...poppy jumped off a rock and tripped and bust open her chin. Luckily had a friend there who's a paediatric ICU nurse who had some butterfly band aids and put it back together nicely so it shouldn't scar too bad. Saw the GP who said i Had to take her to randwick children's hospital in case it needed stitching as she'd need to be sedated and apparently RPA won't do it?! Thankfully just needed gluing and steristrips! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Lucy I hope she is ok!

Kiwi that was hilarious!!!!

Gosh I'm tired....gotta say the idea of bd tonight isn't ideal! Kinda can't believe I have early o'd this month right when I needed it, I've never had a cd12 o!! Yay eggs! Good eggy.


----------



## Newbie32

Ps kiwi, love the new pic! I've got them crossed for Sasha month too! X


----------



## kiwipauagirl

LLPM said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Kiwi...glad the surgery went well and all is good! :) did you have a laparoscopy? I had one to remove a cyst when maggie was 4months old...BD with minimal contact is one thing, breast feeding 8 times a day is another lol. Each day is heaps better though and it's a fairly quick recovery.
> 
> :)

Hi LLPM - yep I had a laparoscopy and then they gave me like a papsmear test and inserted dye into my tubes as well. There was another instrument they used which they inserted just below my belly button but can't remember what that was for. Think it was a camera or that could have gone down the tube in my bellybutton and it was the gas not 100% sure.


----------



## LLPM

Yeah ok. I reckon the worst bit is the bloating...I forgot about blowing you up with gas. I had 4 incisions...one just under my belly button, it's the biggest one. One tiny one on each side, then they put one through my Caesar scar too. It's pretty amazing how they do things hey?! I was amazed when they pulled a 7cm cyst out of a 1cm whole....but then again I'm amazed that a whole baby came out a 7cm whole in my tummy, then again out my hooha! Lol. :) hope your recovery is quick. 

Nana really hope it's your month! Come out little eggy's! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Lucy xx 

I've got a lot on this cycle so I wouldn't be surprised if all the stress took its toll, so I'm aiming for a hopeful November bfp! Fingers crossed! X


----------



## LLPM

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks Lucy xx
> 
> I've got a lot on this cycle so I wouldn't be surprised if all the stress took its toll, so I'm aiming for a hopeful November bfp! Fingers crossed! X

For sure...life seems pretty hectic for you right now! Hopefully the next few weeks will bring lots of good news job & baby wise! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks hun xxx hope little poppy heals up quick!


----------



## Newbie32

Night girls, time for zzzzzzs xxx


----------



## LLPM

Thanks, she's a tough nut! She was happy once they gave her an ice lolly! :) 
I'm off to bed too...just have to drag myself off the couch!


----------



## kim_09

ladies, i'm sorry i haven't been back on this thread.. It moves way too fast, i just can't keep up!! I would really appreciate your opinions though.. does this look like a bfp to you???? It came up within a minute of testing but it's our first month ttc and i have a double uterus... :blush: the doctors have told me there is a very good chance i may not be able to fall pregnant again as one uterus doesn't function and the other has some scarring........ yes, i'm a strange one!! haha but am i seeing things??? Please be honest :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5627.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Melainey

Hello beautiful ladies :)

Lucy,I hope poppy gets will soon Xx 

I Assn getting a dating scan either tomorrow or Friday, mainly cause I'm worried about ectopic x

Heading to bed I think, I'm knackered Xx night ladies Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Kim, that does look positive! Congrats!!

Laineypoo! Yay for seeing bubs! When is your scan? I'm jealous!!! Xx

Lucy- poor Poppy! Hope her lil chin feels better soon!

Nana- I'm thinking oct is going to be your BFP month! Fx'd! Xx


Hi ladies! :flower: Working again today but off the next 3 of 4! Hope everyone is having sweet dreams! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ps- since I'm a nutter I POAS again this morning and my line is finally darker than the control!!!! Yay!!!! :happydance: maybe I should stop now....:blush:




https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_ca87e2963f4002d1e90ba858c19380ac.jpg


----------



## kim_09

Thanks Rosie, i sure hope so. I'll have to wait and test again in a couple of days. Congrats on your BFP!!! :D


----------



## Trying2b2mums

read everything but forgot most. sorry 

ginny thinking of you today xxx

:jo: you're welcome, my pups love those things, beg for theirs daily. 

lucy- love to pops, hope she heals quickly

rosie- congrats on that dark line!!

kiwi- glad you're feeling better hope you and :jo: get those eggs this month!!

sorry to everyone i missed, thinking of you all


----------



## Rosie_PA

Amber- how is OH? What's going on?? Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning all!

Kim it looks like a faint positive to me - congrats hun!

Ginny praying for you today! :hug: coming your way xx

Amber how is your OH? Really hoping all is ok! Xx

Yay for a darker line Rosie - I think you can safely stop poas now :)

Lainey I'm looking fwd to your scan results!

Lucy - thinking of poor little poppy! What class are you taking?

Sash I hope work is ok and that your minimal contact bd last night results in a lovely bfp! Xx


----------



## MajorBee

Hi, how are we all?

Thinking of you today Ginny x

Hope the house hunting is going well Angel - are you viewing some places today?

How useful is that update Cossie - thanks!

Nana - why do they call you Nana? And hope all is going okay with work today.

AFM I just found out my fave buddy at work is leaving - I wanted to cry but she's got such a great new job, so good for her! And I took my first temp today. Loving the chart. This is gonna be addictive for a nerd like me.


----------



## Lisasmith

I hope poppy is ok xx

Nana - did you get a pic of dh's new tan? :rofl: 

Sasha - I'm so glad you're feeling good! 

Lainey, I'm jealous! I'm going to swindle a scan out of a walk in doctor 

Rosie - yay for the darker test!

Kim - that looks positive but is check again in a few days 

2mums - <3 

Ginny, today you will be in my thoughts constantly. I'm crying just thinking about what you and Chris have to face. We love you so very much and will all be there holding your hand and hugging you when you need it <3 <3


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning girls! Big day today!

Ginny, thinking of you hun! All my love coming your way!

Nana, hope the boss chickens out again today, if not good luck with staying on your terms!! You ought to ask for a written reference for applying for jobs before you agree to anything, just in case they screw you on that too!

Rosie, yay for dark lines! I did the sAme lol I really want an early scan too, feels so long to wait another 7 weeks hey! might book into my real doc & see what he says. He prob won't go for it tho cos he's a bit of a realist... Won't want to send me for something I don't need. 

Lainey, yay for scan Hun!!

Loop, really glad pops is ok! 

Kim, looks positive to me!! Good luck hun!

Major, it's cos we all talked about his old newbie is one day and had a big talk about how she's such a nana. Lol it kinda just stuck After the joke went on for a little while.

2mums I hope your OH is ok sweetie! Take care of yourself! Xxx

Random question? I like the name Hudson, but am really turned off not being able to think of a nickname for it. What would you call a boy named Hudson for short? 

Have a good day girls!


----------



## Lisasmith

We have a Hudson at daycare. Omg he is the sweetest most loving little boy on the planet <3 we call him huddy lol

He runs at me for a cuddle every time I drop my little one off


----------



## MajorBee

Thanks M2Q!

As for Hudson...Huds, Hudsie, Huddles?! Sonny? Little H, Sudsie, Hudders... I think its a great name. You watch, you'll think long and hard about a nickname for him & then all his mates will call him by his surname...


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hope your doing well Ginny! Xx

Squeegs- I love the name Hudson!!!! Adorable!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Major! We are looking at one house today and at least 2 more on Saturday - I say it everyweek but I really hope we find 'the one' by this weekend - I am so over looking - we have been to about 33 open homes and quite frankly have had enough! I need to be careful to not just 'settle' because I am over it - we have the luxury of being able to wait for the right one while living with my in-laws rent free (not stress free though!) so should really take advantage of that fact. We are hoping the house we buy will be the one we live in for the next 15-20 years and it will be the place where we raise our family so we really want to get it right!

Does anyone else have anything exciting planned for today?

Squeegs - love the name - are you going to find out if it is a boy or a girl - I'm sure we've all had this convo way back but I can't remember!

Cossi - I forgot to say thanks for the update - I have now added it to the front page for easy access :)


----------



## MissieT

Ginny - thinking of you today and sending lots of love your way

Good luck with chicken boss newbie :)

Squeegs - what about Sonny or H? 

Lisa - hope Poppy's face isn't too sore this am

Rosie - yay for your dark line!

Good morning to everyone else hope you all have a good day.

It's my day off today so going to get the holiday washing done and get some food in - not very exciting but very necessary!
I think the flight has really messed my cycle up. Usual cycles are between 21 and 28 days (mostly about 26) and this one I'm CD16 and no O yet? Anyone else had flights causing changes? Or could I have scared eggy off completely :(


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Gals

Sad to report that dh didnt end up with any fake tan effects - disappointing. Will have to go for the longer tan next time :rofl::rofl:

Very cute Squeegs!!! 

Smithy - are you feeling better?

Rosie yay for dark dark lines! 

Good luck with the houses this weekend Angelcakes, i really hope you manage to find the one and that the buying process is smooth and stress free!!!

2mums im thinking of you today, and you too Ginny. Sending positive loving vibes in both your directions xxx and we are all here whenever you need us xxx

Everyone else, good morning!!! I hope you are all having a great week. I cant believe tomorrow is road trip day. Starting to get very excited/freaked out!!!

Much love beautiful girls xx


----------



## Newbie32

PS, looks like i missed a page before!!

Kim - that looks like a BFP to me! Congrats!

Major - i think squeegs answered re :jo: lol, what can i say, guilty as charged!!! seems my cane has come in handy this week tho!!!!

FX'd rosie, but i am determined not to get sucked into that black hole again this month if its not it.

XXXX


----------



## cossime

Hello lovelies! :hi: to Kim - yep looks like a :bfp: to me! test in a few days to make sure:)

2mums and Ginny, thinking of you both xxx :hugs:

I had some very upsetting news yesterday as one of my dearest friends mum passed away and the funeral is tomorrow. Very surprised and don't know any details yet so tomorrow will be tough. 

Sending much love to you all xx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Cossie im so sorry hun. It has been a tough week all round on this thread!

Hugs hun xxx


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies!

Angel hope you find your dream home honey x
Xx

Ginny will be thinking if you today darling Xx

2mums thinking of oh Xx

Tissue yay for darker lines :) x

I've forgotten most of everything else , so sorry! blaming it on baby brain haha! gotta stop getting up at 6 am seriously! My boobs are sooooooo store today it's not even funny! In sooooooo much pain! Hope everyone has a great day today.. Going to try and book my scan in for tomorrow, when DH gets paid haha will have to go alone tho :( Daniel is working sooooooo that sucks balls! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Ooh cossi I'm sooooooo sorry honey xxx love to you and your friend xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah tissue, yay for darker lines!!!!

Lainey your typos give me stiches from laughter!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Hehe my phone it's ret*rded in the morning haha :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay tissue! :rofl:

Poo that you have to go alone Lainey!


----------



## Newbie32

Just in the morning lainey?!?!?!???!! Bahahahahaha

Yay if you can get to see bubs or hear heart beat etc - i have nfi at what stage all that stuff starts but hoping its soon!!!

XX


----------



## Melainey

Hoping that I can see heartbeat ! it's poo that I have to go alone :( haha my typos are well worse in three morning :winkwink:

Diff I mention that the doctor I seen yesterday was an asshole? I have read everywhere that shoulder pain in pregnancy can be a sign of ectopic and that's what I'm having (hoping it's just a pulled muscle from months ago at the gym) he pretty much just laughed at me and was just a complete Dick about it.. Do I was a Bitch back,I was like yeah week I've had Ann ectopic, sooooooo I think I'd know the signs don't you? Then he was like well you would be the first in 12 years worth that! I was fuming and made him give me the scan! He's an overweight ass! Grrrrrr


----------



## Lisasmith

What a dick!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey I'm sure your shoulder pain is just muscular xo
I went to the doctor a while back for a heart attack. Pains in my chest. I so got everyone all panicked. Then it turns out it was a pulled muscle from sweeping the back porch. So I hope yours is the same. 
I'm not sure why some doctors don't like referring for early scans. I'm glad mine doesn't have a problem with them. 
Hope everyone's day is a good one. It's been a shitter of a week, eh. 
xo


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Amanda :hugs: it's mental how when you become pregnant every little ailment becomes highlighted haha x how are you today?x

Just got an email from immigration saying that my case will be assigned to a case officer in the next couple months! That's a start I suppose! Now I need to getmy final form done! Sooooooo scary! Haha


----------



## Newbie32

Wowsers.

Hardball just began. Convo two with my boss and i tell him what it would take if he wants me to stay post 16 nov. he said no. i said no worries i'll be leaving on that day. and then he pulls the ' your redundancy is gone, you want to leave? resign then, and send it to your lawyers. you're getting nothing from us' card.

Then i walked out of his office and he came after me and apologised and said he is just under pressure to sort this and cut back his budget blah blah blah and that he would take my offer to the FD. 

Holy moly. I am shaking like a leaf.


----------



## Melainey

Oh my God nana he is such a Dick! X


----------



## Melainey

Have you hot your redundancy in writing?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

If you're no longer redundant, you have your job still! Not that you want to be there! What a dick! Where do you go from here!?

Thanks for the names girls, I like h the best! I guess we would just think of things as they come up anyway. Didn't even think of sonny, nice one! 

Angel, hope the house hunt is a success! And I'm not finding out. Really want to but dh is putting his foot down. And also putting his foot down on an early scan lol he told me to be patient! 

Forget the rest, sorry, nanas news has me gob smacked!


----------



## Lisasmith

Can they take your redundancy? I want to slap that man with a cold fish!


----------



## Melainey

H is a cute nick name squeegs :) :hugs: I haven't atually talked about that to dh yet? Hmmm I don't want to find out but I know I am very very impatient and don't know if I could hold out hehe :rofl: Maybe I will have to get DH to put his foot down too :rofl:

A cold fish would be good smithy! A cold rotten one even better! What an arse!


----------



## Newbie32

Well he has calmed down again now - i dont doubt if they wanted to be complete and utter pricks they could just sack me and say take us to court etc....i had just hoped it wouldnt get to that.

I went to him with an offer to stay until March next year (when the market will pick up again recruitment wise) at a day rate about 1.5 times what he offered. Take it, or leave it and i go on the 16th. The FD has now come back agreeing to the rate and saying only till the end of Feb. Ive said its March or its no deal (with holidays from 21 Dec through to 15 Jan). Apparently that should be agreeable.

I guess we shall see what happens next week as my boss is gone now and im not back till tuesday!

NO idea how to get this adrenaline out of my body, i cannot stop the shaking, its seriously ooc...


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: Sasha


----------



## Melainey

Sasha I hope everything works out for you honey :hugs: xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh nana you poor thing! Go have a liquid lunch! You deserve it!!!! Xx :hug:


----------



## number2woohoo

Bloody hell, Sasha.
You need to get some of this in writing, my sweet!
What a dick dick dick. 
Agree you should go have a liquid lunch. Have one for me too. Make mine a nice cider. Mmmm.


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey - a bit better today. Disgraced myself yesterday arvo. 
first: daydreaming and missed my bus stop. Totally didn't know where I was. Rang the other half and said "Help, I don't know where I am, I just got off the bus and.... well, how far away is McDonalds because it's across the road from where I'm standing." He said it was about a 15 minute walk he thought, and would I like him to come and get me. I said I did really, but then he hummed and haaaed and said he didn't want to put Harrison in the car and drive out so I snapped at him to not bother then and hung up. Then I puked on some lady's nature strip/edge of her front yard. Then I sent a very angry text to him saying I hoped he was happy that I was vomiting all the way! In heels! And he could go to buggery! And not to offer to come and get me now because it was TOO LATE! Then I looked up and realised I was about 50 metres from when I'd parked the car and I went and drove home. LOL. 
Not feeling overly hormonal at all, noooooo, not ever.


----------



## kim_09

I think i am in disbelief/shock.. the doctors here have been so negative in regards to me falling pregnant again. Ladies i'm sorry for hijacking your thread again but i need your eyes. The second line is thinner than the control line, is that normal??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5643.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## number2woohoo

Kim - yes, that is a positive, congrats. Early on the line is usually lighter/thinner than the control line. You should see it darken up if you take more in the next few days. 
I'd suggest you ask for a beta (HCG) blood test at the doctors, then have the same test repeated in 2 to 3 days to ensure the levels of HCG are increasing as with a viable pregnancy. All the best.


----------



## Melainey

Awwwwww Amanda you poor thing! Men just don't get it sometimes do they! I'm as hormonal a you too and I'm only 6 weeks hahaha! X

Kim go get a first response :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, wowzers! It's all going on today! He must be feeling it as much as you are. Stupid wanker! Have a stiff drink as the other girls suggest. 

Amanda, you poor thing! Hugs! Hope you're ok!

Kim looking good! You should go get a frer, you can't really go wrong with them! Lines are thin!


----------



## Lisasmith

Amanda, you poor love! Hope you feel better soon. What a horrible morning. God damned hormones


----------



## number2woohoo

That story was supposed to be amusing. 
I thought it was. Well, not while I was being sick, but afterwards. You should have seen the lady's face who was in her front yard watching me violate her nature strip, she didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, I laughed! Puking in public is never fun but her face would have been worth it!


----------



## MissieT

Oh Number2 not laughing at your crappy morning but violating her nature strip ha ha ha. 
Nana - you have kicked some serious ass! Enjoy your liquid lunch and bottle some of that adrenalin for your ride :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Amanda, she probably thought you were drunk or something! Lol


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! 

Nana I really hope your work comes around and sees how ridiculous they are being! 

Amanda...you poor thing! 

Lainey...you have every right to be concerned. The fact is you're more likely to have an ectopic if you've had one before. The risks are still small but it is more common, I'm surprised they didn't send you for a scan already to rule it out. Hopefully it's all good news tomorrow & you get to see a heartbeat! :) referred pain is common in pregnancy so don't worry too much. After maggie was born I had really bad chest pain, like every breath was killing me, they thought I was having a heart attack and had the cardiac specialist come and see me. It ended up that I apparently pushed really hard while holding my breath so I ended up really sore for a few days.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Amanda you poor darling!!!! And you're probably right squeegs! 'Whats this drunk doing puking near my garden!!!"

Gosh i hope you are feeling better soon luv xx

Well i didnt manage a liquid lunch as had to get all the shopping done for our road trip, ate some lunch tho and feel positively revolting atm. If i need to puke, i know which direction I am headed. And i dont mean the bathroom!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I have some really light beige spotting today. I got on dr google, the first story I read a girl had the exact same thing and it ended in her mc. She said she was surprised how painless it was. :( its freaked me out a bit! Any advice from those who have had spotting that has been fine or what their mc story is? 

I give advice so freely to people about how it's normal, it's enough to freak me out tho, it's not red or pink, just beige on my undies. When I check cm internally, I have lots of creamy cm and on my finger it looks sort of a grey colour? Then when I wipe it onto toilet paper, It is pale brown. I've got AF cramps, but only off & on & not painful, just dull like I've been getting for the last week


----------



## Pammy31

I am sure everything is ok.. if you are worried see your doctor.


----------



## kim_09

Ok thanks for that! I'll retest tomorrow with a first response :)


----------



## Newbie32

Oh squeegs, hopefully its just little squiggliebean getting nice and cosy in there hun! Ive heard that as long as not bright red its ok and quite common for brown/light brown spotting?

But hey - im hardly the expert on that one!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks girls, I'm sure im over reacting, I hope I am! I just feel so protective already, I want everything to be ok!! Fingers crossed any bleeding stays away!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Squeegs - as far as I know what you describe sounds fine. 
If you get bright red, that's when to worry. 

With my m/c it was bright red bleeding, with cramps that were like bad AF cramps. 

That being said at 12 weeks pregnant with Harrison I had such a bad bright red bleed it was like a sudden gush, it soaked through clothes, chair, etc. He is clearly fine, so it also does not always end badly.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks Amanda. I will just have to wait this one out I think. Every time I feel slightly wet down there I'm off to the ladies again to check! Which Is often lol I've been wearing panty liners from the increased cm. 

I might use it as an excuse to take it easy this afternoon & hopefully I'll be fighting fit tomorrow! Or even better, sick as a dog so I know it's a sticky bean! 

Might aim to spew in some gardens! Lol


----------



## Maddy40

Rosie  Yay for the darker POAS! Whats next for you & when?

Kiwi  Go eggcatcher.

Kim  Congrats! 

Mum2Q  We need a Like button for the name Hudson. But being Aussies I reckon the poor kid will probably get an unrelated nickname anyway. Something like Sunny Jim, Blue or Buster!

Angel  I hated searching for houses but I loved finding the one. Wish it was an easier process.

Missie  I came back on the weekend from overseas and my O was delayed by 1-2 days, Im normally regular as clockwork. I can only think it might have been the flights & travel.

Newbie  Oh rats DH didnt get a tan. Was looking forward to it, too. Since my hubby has a natural tan I can highly recommend that colour ;)

Cossi  Sorry about your friends mother. 

Lainey  Echo everyone elses feelings, your Doctor is a major pill. Are you still waiting for Permanent Residence visa processing?

2Woohoo  EXCELLENT! Love it. Hope the lady wanted some extra acidity in the dirt around those bushes &#61514;

Pam, 2mums, Smithy, MajorBee  HI! 


AFM we got the results of DHs SA this morning and it wasnt great. And Ive got my CD27 temp drop, so expecting AF to arrive Saturday. Bitch, moan, bitch!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Maddy what were the results of the SA??? My first appt is in 2 weeks, I will ask for a "dating U/S" then. 

Squeegs- I think the spotting you are describing is ok as long as it doesn't get worse. Xx

Number2- :rofl:

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy, bugger! Is there something you can do with your hubby's sa? I do t know much about it.

And I completely forgot to mention cossie before, so sorry Hun for your/your friends loss. Hope your ok & the funeral is nice tomorrow. Glad you made it back for it! Xxxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks Rosie cheeks! Pretty good down under, although it's been a big week for everyone! How are you hun?


----------



## Newbie32

Oh maddy im sorry to hear that re the SA - is there any advice or steps that could be taken? Have you considered IUI?

I'll be organising one for my DH when i have my appt next Friday, time for some answers i reckon!

Glad my boss has made himself scarce this afternoon. Wise decision asshole.


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks....apparently it can be caused by an infection (not so bad - can be treated) or genetics (ie: antibodies to the sperm). DH was very ill earlier in the year & we're not sure if it's related. The Dr said we shouldn't panic until the tests are redone but.... :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

It's a bit of a blow, but you should take his advice & try not to worry. I hope it was due to his illness. What are your options if it doesn't improve? Would you consider a donor? 

Nana, glad he's gone too!!


----------



## Newbie32

How long did you say until the tests are redone Maddy? fingers crossed its just an infection and all is cleared up!


----------



## Maddy40

Rosie_PA said:


> Maddy what were the results of the SA??? My first appt is in 2 weeks, I will ask for a "dating U/S" then.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hoh dating scan, yay Rosie! I know you don't see much, but getting the measurements is pretty exciting :happydance:
> 
> The 2 sets of results are set out slightly differently as they were done by different facilities:
> 
> Initial test:
> 
> Count 65 million/ml
> Viscosity abnormal (high) pH 8
> Motile 46 million/ml
> Motility 70% (34% rapid, 10 % medium, 26% slow, 30% static)
> Morphology 6% normal (Abnormal 95% - slight amorph 16%, abnormal 79%)
> 
> New test:
> 
> Sperm Count  low - 54 (normal range 20-250)
> Viscosity (low)
> Motility 55% (55% progressive, 45% immotile)
> Morphology  36% normal (Abnormal 66%)
> Agglutination >10% (significant)
> 
> The agglutination is non-specific. According to the doctor, it suggests greatly reduced infertility from an immunological cause. This could be either an infection (FX easily fixed, DH was very ill earlier this year and could be related ) or DH is producing antibodies to the sperm (not good).


----------



## Maddy40

Newbie32 said:


> How long did you say until the tests are redone Maddy? fingers crossed its just an infection and all is cleared up!

Next week about 30 mins before the FS appointment....but of course we won't get the results until next Thursday.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

maddy morphology went up a lot, that's a good sign!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy40 said:


> Thanks....apparently it can be caused by an infection (not so bad - can be treated) or genetics (ie: antibodies to the sperm). DH was very ill earlier in the year & we're not sure if it's related. The Dr said we shouldn't panic until the tests are redone but.... :(

Hopefully it is just from the illness. I sure hope so honey xo


----------



## Pammy31

fxed Maddy things clear up for DH's SA... I want to get me and my DH checked but he is not ready yet... I will be looking to see a naturopath after the 6th november. when Medibank private waiting period is over... get the saliva test... if I am not preg before.


----------



## Maddy40

Pammy31 said:


> fxed Maddy things clear up for DH's SA... I want to get me and my DH checked but he is not ready yet... I will be looking to see a naturopath after the 6th november. when Medibank private waiting period is over... get the saliva test... if I am not preg before.


Thanks ;) Your chart is looking good, I wouldn't worry about the O possibly being a bit before Day 14. Maybe it just means your vitamins have helped give you a longer LP.


----------



## Pammy31

I had a mid cycle bleed so decided to change my chart over and manual ovulation date... never in my life had a mid cycle bleed. so gassy and major bloating atm


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy yay for your chart looking normal again!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: girls, this might be a long one :coffee:


GINNY - thinking of you hun. Hope all went well today under the circumstances. :hugs:

ROSIE - I think you can stop POAS now :rofl: 

MUM2Q - I like the name Hudson. My friend has a boy (well he is a teenager now) called Hudson Tramae (don't like his middle name) but he just gets Huds or Hudson. No real nickname. But I am sure kids and people will come up with something. There is not too many names out there that doesn't get shortened. Its an Aussie thing :) H or H-man is another one. And about Dr Google, I wouldn't read into it to much. It is there to freak you out so I have found out. All the "horror" stories I read about the lap and dye test and how I will be in bits for a week and still sore after a few weeks and no BDing for the month as I wont feel like it and I will be bleeding for a couple of days afterwards.... And I have nothing like that. Ok the first day I was sore but was in no pain at all. Still have all the good drugs and haven't taken any of them. There was a tiny bit of spotting but that only lasted the day afterwards. Everyone is different. If you have concerns ring your GP just to make sure. The cramp like pain could be your insides making room and stretching.

ANGEL - good luck with the house hunting. I know it must be so frustrating but you want to get the right home for you and your family. Sometimes the perfect home just takes some time. But I am sure you will find it. AND SOON xx

2MUMS - how is OH doing? And how is yourself? While looking after OH be sure to look after yourself as well. xx

COSSIME - sorry to hear of the passing of your friends mum. :hugs: It has certainly been a tough week on this thread this week. Must be a full moon.

LAINEY - your GP does sound like a right twat. Try not to worry to much. I know it must be hard but the girls are right.... your shoulder pain might just be from working, the gym or sleeping wrong or something really silly and simple like that. But for your own piece of mind PUSH for the scan and the tests to make sure. Thinking of you hun xx But yeah for becoming an Aussie soon!!! 

NEWBIE NEWBIE NEWBIE - your boss is such a w**ker. He needs to grow a pair and stop hiding behind the so called "head office" with all this bulls**t. You are one strong girl as I wouldn't put up with all of that. I personally would take the redundancy and leave in Nov and even if I have to pack shelves at a supermarket or McDonalds until another job comes up I would. But I am a weakling and don't do stress that well :blush: Or if you can take time off and relax and get your head together. I want to do more to your boss then smack him across the face with a rotten wet fish. :hugs: hope everything works out for you. 

NUMBER2 - i am sorry but that is so funny. Violating some poor womans nature strip :rofl: OK its not funny that you were sick but.. I would love to see that woman's face. 


HI TO EVERYONE ELSE that I might have forgotten to mention personally. Hope you are all having a great day. 

I am back to work today :cry: I kinda got use to sitting on the couch in my pjs all day watching Oprah on TV and catching up on Home & Away and Neighbours :) But I only have to work for 3 days (yep I got the saturday shift again) and then I have a day off. So its not too bad. DH has given me strick instructions not to lift boxes and take it easy. My temp increased a little this morning which hopefully is a good sign. I didn't get a smiley face yesterday so I am assuming I O'd yesterday. We BD last night just incase. :winkwink: so now we begin the never ending cycle of TWW. My script arrived for the IUI injections in the post so will start that in 2 wks if nothing happens. I am hoping it works this month as the injections are well expensive. 

Anyhow, have a fantastic day what is left of it.


----------



## Abby27

Hi Guys, so many pages, so i will comment on a few things

Nana! what an ARSE! you are totally a hero for sticking to your guns though! 

Maddy: probably an infection, the book im reading talks about that, and that its easily fixed. i hope so for you. Ive heard that IUI or IVF makes that easier, and even some vitamins!????

Squeegs: i love the name Hudson, i have a friend who has a boy called Hudson and we call him Huddy. Same as the others said, i think the CM is fine, just a baby getting comfy!

Lainey: Dick of a doctor! wanker

LLPM: hope she is ok, how did she hold up today

Kim: DUFFERED! well done! i love it when we prove doctors can know shit!

Pammy: that is looking better! fx lovely

Amanda: funny story! but i felt bad for you! i do love all your pics of Harrison on FB

Cossie: very sad news about your friends mum! xo

Angel: i know its so easy to get over it....we bought our place after being over it, and i sort of regret it, shouldve looked longer! the right house will come! just have to stick it out 

Everyone else hi! sorry i didnt comment on everything, there were many pages and i couldnt find a pen!

Im a little confused about my CM. last night creamy (and i have to hunt around), this morning EWCM! then this afternoon creamy! im not near Ov date yet. OPKs not there yet, not ferning. had a temp rise this morning but that was due to headache and lack of sleep. its all a bit weird. i really want to give it a good go this month. 
feel very reasurred after reading my IW guide to getting pregnant. i was so worried about the age, but she explains how its not really anything to be concerned about right now, and how media make us feel like shit for DARING to be older. im SO SORRY i didnt fall in love till later in life! geez! but that made me feel better. 

work is still crazy stressful. pretty much everyone in the company are certain we are going to lose our jobs. i dont think that is really on the cards, and if it does happen, it sucks, but we will survive.


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh kiwi and abs I am in awe of your posts!!!! Remind me of how slack I've been at keeping up with everyone with the soap opera that is my work life!!!!

Well done girls!!!

Abs sorry work is shit. I hope it becomes less stressful very soon so you can focus your energy on making some beautiful babies!!!

And kiwi I'm glad you're feeling good and hopefully you're baking!!!!! I'm so sure this is going to be your month xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

defo sasha month this time round girls! And I think Amy's new found confidence in this cycle will be a hit too!!!

Kiwi, that looks like a beautiful temp rise, I would say you have timed this perfectly to bring Ethan in to this world!! xxx

Abbs, so glad you're going to give it a good go this month, I think it will pay off! I usually get watery/ewcm for about a week-10 days before ov. I wouldn't be worried that your body is doing anything weird! Plus, early ov has been the way to get BFPs lately, you'll be the next!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> defo sasha month this time round girls! And I think Amy's new found confidence in this cycle will be a hit too!!!
> 
> Kiwi, that looks like a beautiful temp rise, I would say you have timed this perfectly to bring Ethan in to this world!! xxx
> 
> Abbs, so glad you're going to give it a good go this month, I think it will pay off! I usually get watery/ewcm for about a week-10 days before ov. I wouldn't be worried that your body is doing anything weird! Plus, early ov has been the way to get BFPs lately, you'll be the next!

Ah thanks Squiggs. Poor Ethan is being told off already :) I gave him a big stern talking to the other night (as well as my dogde old wrinkley eggs) and told them both to wake up and stop fecking around.... time to get serious. Fingers crossed that worked.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> Gosh kiwi and abs I am in awe of your posts!!!! Remind me of how slack I've been at keeping up with everyone with the soap opera that is my work life!!!!
> 
> Well done girls!!!
> 
> Abs sorry work is shit. I hope it becomes less stressful very soon so you can focus your energy on making some beautiful babies!!!
> 
> And kiwi I'm glad you're feeling good and hopefully you're baking!!!!! I'm so sure this is going to be your month xxx

Newbie - I just have a double screen. :winkwink: keep one open to type the posts as I go and one to read the post. Makes life so much easier when you are sleeping through about 10 pages worth of news LOL


----------



## Pammy31

november bfp for sasha newbie32..... and other sasha tooo... :dust:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pammy31 said:


> november bfp for sasha newbie32..... and other sasha tooo... :dust:

Fingers crossed Pammy, Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Newbie32

And toes pammy!!! Guess can make it legs now too?? Lol xx


----------



## Pammy31

swim and meet with those eggy's for my buddies sasha's... i will the :dust:


----------



## Pammy31

just had chiro appt feel great atm


----------



## Newbie32

That's great pammy :)


----------



## Pammy31

sorry i'm rambling...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Girls - wow massive day of posts today!

Great summaries kiwi and abs!

Well we looked at the house today - it is lovely - not quite as nice as it looks in the photos though and the back yard is tiny :( The fences need redoing and so does the carpet - we will keeo it on our 'watch list' but I'm not feeling that it is 'the one'. Plus I found out the the backdoor neighbour is a really annoying little boy who is in my class... am hoping that one of the houses we look at on the weekend will be better... oh well!

Amanda - sorry you haven't been well!

Nana - your boss is a douche! 

Cossi I'm sorry about your friends mum :(

Maddy I hope the SA was just the result of an infection and that the next one will show a huge improvement!

Amber - how is OH today?

Hi to everyone else! xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh Pammy - your chart is looking much better hun - glad you feel great after chiro too!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

shell- i had bleeding, as i freaked out about on here a lot. was bright red, spotting, days and weeks on end, its finally stopped, but all good so far. and my DR said the same thing as the girls, beware of cramping, but my doc was happy to give me a scan to see if all was ok during the biggest bleeding. its easy to say not to stress, but when its you, its nearly impossible not to. xx

angel, and everyone that asked- OH is oktoday, tired and stressed, we're hoping its heart related as she's been through the surgery before, and feels relatively calm about, and we know its fixable. the other options they are looking into may or may not be treatable and possible fatal, but based on early information from the day surgery that option is looking less likely, we're keeping our fingers crossed. we're hoping to get it all figured out and have her feeling better by the time we leave for the states. we're both tired and stressed and had a little go at each other tonight, but ok now. 

amanda- i laughed at your story, hilarious, although sorry you weren't feeling good. 

:jo: hope your boss is right by next week, and enjoy your road trip and have a great ride!!! :bike::bike::bike:

everyone else- hi, thinking of you all!


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies  how are you all?x

Read everything and forgot most again hehe seriously I'm terrible lately!

Maddy I hope DH sperm comes good this week Xx

squiggles don't worry babe,I know it's hard, but I'm sure you'll be ok Xx

Ginny thinking ok you darling Xx

Angel hippie you find your perfect house soon Xx

kiwi hippie you caught that eggie :) Xx 

Got my scan booked for tomorrow at 11.. Hope it all goes well x 

Amanda what week did you get your dating scan at?x

Love to you all Xx


----------



## MissieT

2mums - sorry I must have missed the other post. Sorry to hear about your OH. Really hope all is ok and the docs get her sorted as soon as possible so you can enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Melainey

2mums hope oh gets better soon xxx how was your scan? X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks missie, thanks melainey, its not til tomorrow. OH and I both go to hospital tomorrow. Good luck with yours love, will be thinking of you


----------



## ginny83

Cossie - That sucks on the SA :( When will they retest again?

M2Q - I like the name Hudson too :) I almost didn't agree to Max's name because I thought you obviously can't shorten it anymore so he won't have one. People call him Maxy a lot though, so I think you'll always find a nickname for any name. Chris's nickname for Max is 'Bugalugs' - who knows where that came from! haha

Also, I wouldn't worry too much about the beige CM. I've had yellow, white, beige, green CM will all my pregnancies (even with Max!). I also get tons of CM during pregnancy, which I've been told is normal. This last pregnancy I got my GP to do a swab test just to make sure and it was fine, so must be just be the way my body works.

Newbie - so glad you stuck to your guns and you're getting your way! Good on ya! You boss is a loser

Kiwi - hope there's no need for those IUI injections :) What are the injections for anyway? I thought with IUI they just shoot the sperm into your uterus near when you O?

Lainey - good luck for your scan tomorrow! Say hi to bubs for me :)

Hi to everyone else I've missed :)

Thanks again for all your well wishes and kind words. It's lovely to feel like people care about you :) 

I feel so much better tonight. I guess we'll start telling our family and friends tomorrow - I just have to remember that we only have to say it once and then that's it. I'm actually quite proud of myself with how I'm handling everything. On Sunday when we were driving to the emergency department I remember telling Chris that if it was bad news I didn't think I'd be able to cope etc etc. But I think I'm actually doing OK.


----------



## Melainey

Glad that you are coping well honey :hugs: lots of love :hugs: Xx

2mums I thought I read that post yesterday haha this day had been sooooooo bloody long, hope everything it's ok :) Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ginny83 said:


> Cossie - That sucks on the SA :( When will they retest again?
> 
> M2Q - I like the name Hudson too :) I almost didn't agree to Max's name because I thought you obviously can't shorten it anymore so he won't have one. People call him Maxy a lot though, so I think you'll always find a nickname for any name. Chris's nickname for Max is 'Bugalugs' - who knows where that came from! haha
> 
> Also, I wouldn't worry too much about the beige CM. I've had yellow, white, beige, green CM will all my pregnancies (even with Max!). I also get tons of CM during pregnancy, which I've been told is normal. This last pregnancy I got my GP to do a swab test just to make sure and it was fine, so must be just be the way my body works.
> 
> Newbie - so glad you stuck to your guns and you're getting your way! Good on ya! You boss is a loser
> 
> Kiwi - hope there's no need for those IUI injections :) What are the injections for anyway? I thought with IUI they just shoot the sperm into your uterus near when you O?
> 
> Lainey - good luck for your scan tomorrow! Say hi to bubs for me :)
> 
> Hi to everyone else I've missed :)
> 
> Thanks again for all your well wishes and kind words. It's lovely to feel like people care about you :)
> 
> I feel so much better tonight. I guess we'll start telling our family and friends tomorrow - I just have to remember that we only have to say it once and then that's it. I'm actually quite proud of myself with how I'm handling everything. On Sunday when we were driving to the emergency department I remember telling Chris that if it was bad news I didn't think I'd be able to cope etc etc. But I think I'm actually doing OK.

You start the injections on day 2 of your period and continue them for 7 days. This is to create folicles or something like that. On day 7 you go in for a scan to see how they are all going and how many and if they are not long enough (folicles) you have more injections but if they are ok the next day you have a booster shot which is a high hormone injection (i am guessing) which makes you ovulate and then the following day they do the IUI which is the same as a papsmear test (well that kind of uncomfortable sensation). 
On IUI day DH has to have some "alone time" and they take that sample and wash it (???) getting the best swimmers that he has. An 1 1/2 hr later they "do me" LOL. It is to make sure they get everything in sync. The injections are into your stomach and I believe (well so the MALE consultant said - like he knows) don't hurt. 
Fingers crossed I don't need it as IUI day is (providing all goes to plan) for the day of DH's sisters wedding. Not sure how we are going to overcome that. DH is due to drive the wedding car and I am to go to the house with the bride and bridesmaids to get my hair and make up done and the hospital is 1hr drive away so add that to the 2hr that we will be in the clinic we are cutting it fine. But I am sure we will cross that bridge when we come to it. 
But the clinic did say that its open 7 days a week and they work around you so you don't need to take time off work which is good as again not sure how to explain all the time off. No one knows about this (except you girls of course).


----------



## Newbie32

Road tripping lovely girls!!! I'll try to stay in contact as much as I can over the next few days xxx

Much love xxx


----------



## MajorBee

Have fun Nana!! Love a good road trip :) 

Kiwi - that all sounds pretty involved. I hope you get your BFP first & if not, I hope you get it all worked out with the wedding. 

Ginny, its such a difficult time & I'm glad you're coping better than you thought you might. Don't be afraid to let people know if you do / don't want to talk about it with them. People often don't know what to say. My heart goes out to you and your family. 

Lainey - whoop whoop for scans!! Enjoy :) 

Hi to everyone else!

AFM I'm just happy my working week has finished. Looking forward to taking my DD to playgroup tomorrow :) And then a weekend away with my OH & DD! Noice.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good luck to lainey, 2mums and 2mums OH in the scans today. Hope all is ok and thinking of u all xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

MajorBee said:


> Have fun Nana!! Love a good road trip :)
> 
> Kiwi - that all sounds pretty involved. I hope you get your BFP first & if not, I hope you get it all worked out with the wedding.
> 
> Ginny, its such a difficult time & I'm glad you're coping better than you thought you might. Don't be afraid to let people know if you do / don't want to talk about it with them. People often don't know what to say. My heart goes out to you and your family.
> 
> Lainey - whoop whoop for scans!! Enjoy :)
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> 
> AFM I'm just happy my working week has finished. Looking forward to taking my DD to playgroup tomorrow :) And then a weekend away with my OH & DD! Noice.

Enjoy Ur weekend!!! Sounds like a brilliant weekend


----------



## Lisasmith

Kiwi do they give you the hcg booster the morning of the iui? Fx you don't need it! 

2 mums :hugs: fx for great news today 

Nana - I hope today is better 

Lainey pop - good luck today! I can't wait to hear the scan results 

Maddy - I hope the sa results are better next time :hugs:

Abs- love the new attitude 

Ginny - I am so very proud of you, love you girlie <3 

I can't remember anything else


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi i can confirm that injections in the stomach dont hurt. when i was sick and in hospital earlier this year i got so many injections and at first i wanted them in my leg, cause in the stomach seemed like it would hurt more. One male nurse convinced me to try in the tummy! and he was right! I really hope you dont need them! 

Nana: good luck on the ride

Ginny: im glad you are doing all right! 

Lainey: SCAN DAY! exciting
2mums! i hope that everything is ok with OH, and that your scan provides you both with much joy today! 

Smithy! thanks! how are you doing

hi everyone! major bee good to see we can stalk your chart!

Im SO glad its Friday! i wish i had the day off though. DH has it off, and is probably still in bed! he asked me this morning when my egg was going to pop out. he didnt quite know how to ask. its weird cause he has never asked me that before. last night i asked if for christmas i could get a CBFM and he said that we should wait cause i could be duffered by then. this new found interest in my ovulation date is weird. I told him i dont know....with me it can be anywhere between CD12-21. May be he is sick of my period tears!


----------



## cossime

Morning girls! I'll be quick as we will be getting ready for the funeral shortly :(

Nana good luck with our ride!! Hope you smash through it:)
Kiwi, I'm so sure you not need to go through any of that as I have a funny feeling you will be pregnant by then!!!
2mums good luck with your scan and OH's scan too!
Llpm how is your daughter going after her fall?
Majorbee sounds like a fun weekend:)
Ginny glad you are coping so well, hope telling your family/friends les as easy as possible for you all
Angel, fingers crossed your dream house will be found this weekend!
Number2 hope you don't entertain your neighbours as much today;)
Lainey good luck today with your scan!!!! I'm sure your twins are settling nicely:)
Smithy, I don know if I missed it but how did u tell DH the news of your newest baby???
Maddy hope DH SA results were due to something easily treatable so try not to stress until you have the next set of tests done:)
Abby, we have the day off today so it was nice to sleep in (DH is still sleeping) and I got to have morning wake up cuddles with Tré (my almost 3 year old)!! 
Rosie,lisafr, squeegs and Pammy :hi: I'm so sorry if I have forgotten anyone!

Might not be on much today as I'm sure it ill be quite a sad day...on the plus side, today I received notification that I was successful in receiving a $15,000 grant to put towards my research. I'm very happy with that:) Abby you will be proud of me! Have a great day girls and thanks to all those who accepted my friend request on fb! Xxx


----------



## Abby27

Cossie i like to think that $2500 of that came from my run efforts! You go and cure that cancer for us love!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everybody! Thanks to everyone for putting my mind at ease. I didn't get any more & not feeling worried, I guess it just coincided with the first day of feeling lots going on down there so threw me off my game a little! 

Kiwi, sounds very involved, hope you get you natural BFP, if not at least it's a relatively quick process! (in that there isn't a month worth of waiting) 

2mums, hope you and oh both get good scan results today !! Xx

Melainey, yay for scan hun! Hope you get to see a heartbeat!!! Awesome!!

Ginny, so glad you're feeling ok. Sometimes your body just takes over & gets you through things. Two very different situations, but I'm sure you and your mum will be able to lean on each other for support & try to take your minds off things. If its easier, just ask people to pass the sad news on, means you don't have to have that conversation again and again.

Abs, my dh told me it was getting hard to support me through all my tears in the end, it's possible he's going to knuckle down and get you preggy this time!!

Nana, enjoy your ride hun! Hope you stay upright! 

Cossi, hope you enjoyed your lay in!

Missy- hi!! 

Sorry, that's all I can remember! Have a great day!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Cossi that's awesome!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies! :flasher:

Kiwi hopefully you won't need the iui and you will be duffered naturally on sis in laws wedding :winkwink:

Abby I think this I'd your month :happydance: :hugs:

Cossi thinking if you on this sad say :hugs: great news about the grant tho :)

Squeegs how is that little bean :hugs:

2mums good luck today Xx

Ginny thinking of you Xx

Major enjoy your weekend :)

:hi: everyone else Xx

I'm sooooooo nervous today! Still got good few hours yet but scared! Wish Daniel was going in with me! x


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Got my scan booked for tomorrow at 11.. Hope it all goes well x
> 
> Amanda what week did you get your dating scan at?x

Good luck honey!

I got my dating scan at 7 weeks, I deliberately left it that long so there was a heartbeat. I wanted to see a heartbeat. 

Let us know how you go today xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Looney, you will be fine hun! bean is going good as far as I can tell, not kicking yet. Lol

Angel, test results today! Yay! Hope you will be ttc after today! 

Cossi, was the funeral yesterday, or today? Xxx


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I'm not thinking I will see a heartbeat but it's the only app I could get in the next 3 weeks! :( oh well hopefully all is good :)


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck Lainey!!!! Thoughts with you and 2mums today with your scans/appts xxx

Ginny I hope you are still doing ok today hun xx

Squeegs glad the cm has gone back to normal!!


Cossie that's So great hun! Good on you!!!!

Almost in albury.....see you on the other side of the border ;)xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning all! Can't chat for long as I have a meeting starting in 2 mins! Eeek! Busy day! I hope I can stay awake as I am sooo tired after working a FULL week for the first time in a while!

Well a big scan/results day for everyone today (Lainey, 2 mums and echo for your OH)- really hoping the news is positive on all fronts! I get my blood results this arvo too - hoping for a prescription for meds and a date I can start ttc again! Will keep you posted - my appt is at 4pm.

Cossi I will be thinking of you and your best friend today! I hope the funeral is a lovely time of remembering and celebrating the life of your friends mum - albeit a sad occasion.

Hi Shell! Hope you're well! 

Awesome news on the grant! We are having a fundraising morning tea at school today for cancer too! 

Drive safe Sasha! I hope the ride is great and the weather is awesome for you!

Chat more soon! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Oooh well remembered squeegs!!! Good luck angel cakes!!!! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pretty sure I am ovulating today - massive ewcm on loo paper and ov pains in right ovary - would be awesome if doc says I can start on meds and start ttc straight away tonight! Not liking my chances but I can dream!


----------



## number2woohoo

Hopefully that is what the doctor says, Angel x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel, what If you accidentally fall pregnant? Does the thyroid more prevent pregnancy occurring, or is it bad if you do get pregnant? I would be so tempted to just go for it! Not if it's bad for you it bub tho... Hoping for that answer from the doc tho!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lots of risks for bub with low thyroid while pregnant - I was told by my specialist to actively prevent pregnancy until they can get me on the right dose of meds - high risk of mc, preclampsia (spelling?), intellectual disabilities in the baby or attention deficit problems in the baby - or a combination of things.... not worth the risk! Otherwose I would have been ttc anyway! :)


----------



## Melainey

Hopefully you can star right away angel  what levels is your thyroid at? I was freaking out a bit when I find out I had gestational thyroid but the doctors don't seen to bothered! Xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, good call angel! That Is well worth the wait to avoid those problems!

Lainey, they are probably not worried cos you are medicated. I'm sure it's all fine! Not long til scan time!


----------



## Melainey

On the bus now :) (I hate buses) 

It takes about4 to 6 weeks for meds to work properly so that's why I'm worried! But I'm suite it will be fine :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

You were onto it pretty early, so you should be fine! Sometimes all we can do is trust the doctors. You don't have to see that wanker again do you?


----------



## Melainey

No I'm not going back to him the knob haha really wish Daniel was here with me ! He's so cure, he text me saying "no matter what happens,I still love you"haha he is just too adorable sometimes! Hehe


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry Lainey I didn't mean to stress you out! Gestational hypothyroid is rarely very extreme - often just under the nornmal range and medication is more often a precaution in case it drops lower - you'll be fine while on meds - the meds actually affects your levels straight away but just takes a few weeks to feel relief from hypothyroid symptoms after the meds start. I don't know my current level but will find out this afternoon. Your bubba will be nice a safe in there :)


----------



## Melainey

Thank you angel  :hugs: I'm sooooooo praying that you can start ttc straight away :hugs: that would be awesome news for us ladies x


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck Lainey and angel <3


----------



## Pammy31

fxed for your scan Melainey!!


----------



## number2woohoo

When is your scan, lainey?
Have you had it yet?


----------



## MissieT

Ginny - hope you are doing ok today
newbie - ride time :)
Kiwi - hope work goes ok and you got that eggy
Angel - really hope the docs goes well today and ttc is back on track asap. Fx'ed for house hunting this weekend
Melainey - good luck at the scan :)
Cossi - I'll be thinking of you at the funeral - hope its a nice celebration of her life. Well done on the grant!
2Mums - good luck with the scans
Big hi to everyone else :)

We are celebrating DS #2's 2nd birthday today :) but in a very subdued manner - he was up til 4 (jet lag:( ). Just hanging out at home and enjoying the Melbourne sunshine :)


----------



## Maddy40

Angel there's a lady on one of the other threads that is pregnant & has throid issues & discusses her treatments etc. I'll try to find the link.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Missie- happy birthday to DS!!

Laineypoo- how was the scan????

Hi ladies :wave:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Happy birthday to your ds missy, hope you enjoy your day!! 

Hey Rosie! How ate you?? X


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Squeegs! I'm good! Thanks! How are you? Has the spotting resolved??


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, haven't had any more, I think I just freaked myself out more than anything. DH asked if I wanted to go get checked out or anything, but I wasn't concerned enough to go, so that's always a good sign! Thanks for asking! 

You feeling any symptoms yet?


----------



## Maddy40

Arghghg! Grumpy! FS appointment is Monday lunchtime. I booked it more than 2 months ago. 

Today the FS receptionist rang to say they received my referral letter from my GP, but haven't received DH's referral....ummmm nowhere in the paperwork did it mention needing a referral for DH. The FS office staff didn't mention it when I went in to register. Nor did my Dr mention that we would need one. Thank goodness one of the doctors at my GP's practice had a cancellation for early Monday morning....FX they will agree to write the referral, even though DH has never been there before :(


----------



## Pauls_angel

How frustrating Maddy! I hope it all works out!

Your up early/late Rosie!

I'm waiting at the docs now my appt is in 5 mins!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> Ps kiwi, love the new pic! I've got them crossed for Sasha month too! X




Rosie_PA said:


> Hi Squeegs! I'm good! Thanks! How are you? Has the spotting resolved??

So glad to hear the spotting has stopped shell! X


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies 

Well I didn't get to see bub or heartbeat, but I saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac and the sonographer said that this was normalfor how far along I am! She also said that I should probably cone back in Couple if weeks to make sure bub is progressing normally! I think tho that I will wait till at least 10/11 weeks tho cause it cost me 225 which I thought was extremely expensive haha! Happy that everything is ok the correct place tho  (sad I didn't see bub but I an only early haha) x

Angel can't wait for your results! X

Missy happy birthday to ds


----------



## Pauls_angel

Rosie_PA said:


> Hi Squeegs! I'm good! Thanks! How are you? Has the spotting resolved??

So glad to hear the spotting has stopped shell! X


----------



## Lisasmith

:sick: that is all


----------



## Pauls_angel

Well got my results... Good news is that I can start on my meds first thing in the morning and I now have an official diagnosis of hashimoto disease. Bad news is no ttc til they get my hormone levels back in the normal range which could take another 3-6 months! :( hopefully my body will respond quickly and it will be less than that but 3-6 months is the average time. Guess the fact that today is ov day doesn't matter any more!


----------



## Melainey

I hear ya on that smithy :cry: and a headache!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey so glad your scan went well - bummer you didn't get to see as much as you'd hoped to see though!


----------



## Melainey

Oh angel I hope the needs kick in asap! :hugs:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Woohoo angel that is fantastic news that all is well and u start the meds in the morning. The quicker they are in Ur system the better!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Lainey - glad the scan went well. It's a pity u couldnt see heartbeat but the fact that everything is where it should be is brilliant. I thought pg scans were free? God they sting u on everything don't they??

Anyone heard from 2mums on how she has gotten on? 

:hi: girls! Sorry it's very early in the morning here and I am using the phone. It's so cold I can't get out of my bed. 

Good luck newbie on Ur ride.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Smithy - booster shot is the night before so the DH "pops" out the next day :)

Cossime - congrats on the grant! That is absolutely fantastic. Well done to u. Very proud

Mum2q - glad things are settling down for u. I guess with so many changes it hard to know what is normal x


----------



## Abby27

Missie happy bday to DS!

Squeegs glad you are feeling better! Did you read the book even though you got duffered? 

Maddy! wow that sucks! im sure that they will write the referral though

Angel: well, its good that you got the offical diagnosis, and that you can start meds, so at least you should start to feel better soon! thats really great. bummer about the TTC, using this time to get your body right for a bub though will hopefully mean you can get duffered relatively quickly! 

Lainey: great that the scan went well, so that means definitely not an ectopic? cause you were worried about that, so thats great! 

Kiwi i like your picture change! 

Rosie! how are u feeling?

Smithy: sorry about the sickness, i dont know if i missed it, have you told DH yet?

2mums how did it go?

Hope you are enjoying your road trip Nana!

hi everyone else, i really should try and do this with a pen and paper handy! im sorry if i didnt mention someones name, i think you are all awesome! 

a male friend of mine is ttc, and he emailed me today to let me know that his wife got her period and she was super cranky with him. i tried to explain to him how its really hard on a woman when month after month it doesnt work, and although he is taking it easy about it, telling her to stop stressing wont help. Any way i directed him to tell her about fertility friend, and the impatient womans guide book. AND i suggested she find a forum. i really dont know what i would do on this journey without you all! im sure i wouldve lost the plot a few months back!

im super glad its friday! my OPK shit brand is getting close which means its almost time to switch to digital, and time to get some BD action....good thing its the weekend! 
i think im going to have a glass or two of wine and watch some disney movies! i think if i think about ttc, or work, i will scare my eggy away.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sounds like a fun night abs - I may do something similar myself as I am home alone tonight!


----------



## Abby27

Im starting with Pocahontas! im part native American, so thats a good enough reason


----------



## Abby27

Melainey said:


> No I'm not going back to him the knob haha really wish Daniel was here with me ! He's so cure, he text me saying "no matter what happens,I still love you"haha he is just too adorable sometimes! Hehe

that is so sweet! you got yourself a good one there Lainey!


----------



## Newbie32

Quick check in before the boys drag me out for dinner and drinks....made it to melb!!!
Lainey great news on scan! Glad all is on track hun

Angel sorry to hear that ttc is longer but glad you can now officially start mess and hope you're back to normal very very soon

Hi to everyone else, I'll catch up when these old *******s go to bed cos shouldbe early!!!

Much love xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I love Pocahontas! Shame I don't own that one - haven't seen it for prob ten plus years! Enjoy it! Xx


----------



## Abby27

i think my native American heritage has been diluted too much! Sadly i cant paint with all the colours of the wind :)

After this i will watch the little mermaid! te he! this is fun


----------



## ginny83

Welcome to Melb Newbie :) Good luck with the ride :)

Lainey - sorry you didn't get to see more on the scan, but great news that everything is measuring accordingly :) Next time you might get to see little bubs kicking away x

Angel - yay for being able to start meds and hope your levels are on the quick side of getting back to normal. 

Smithy - boo for being sick. Have you thought about asking for any meds? Maxalon maybe?

2mums - hope you and OH's scans went well today xx

Hi to everyone else I've missed. Sorry only had time to have a quick catch up x


----------



## ginny83

I actually went to a special screening of Pocahontas through a colouring competition I won when I must have been around 9? 

At the end of the movie they were doing those interviews where they asked "describe the move in three words" so they'd make one of those TV adverts where people walk out of the movie raving how much they loved it. I got to have a go speaking to the camera and got stunned and could only manage to think of one word "fun" (which every other kid before me had already used)- doh. I didn't make it on the add and ruined my chance of TV fame lol


----------



## Abby27

Oh Ginny! that is so cute! 

i played the colours of the wind song twice, cause i love it, and DH (who is on his computer but within listening distance, was all "why is this stupid song on again"...i said...cause its awesome! 
help us when i put the little mermaid on! i dont think i can listen to any of those songs once!

in Pocahontas there are actually some pretty intense themes though


----------



## ginny83

hehe I love little mermaid too and I use to own a tape of the soundtrack of beauty and the beast....

Can't wait til Max starts enjoying movies (still a while to go, his TV attention span is about 10 minutes at the moment) - he will also be a Disney fan lol


----------



## Abby27

yeah im looking forward to sharing my disney love with our kids (if we are blessed with bubbas)

after working in a toy store i am NOT looking forward to the wiggles! they used to play them over and over...would drive me insane. although that was still the best job i ever had.


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey far out that's expensive - I paid 120 and got half back from Medicare.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Abby27 said:


> yeah im looking forward to sharing my disney love with our kids (if we are blessed with bubbas)
> 
> after working in a toy store i am NOT looking forward to the wiggles! they used to play them over and over...would drive me insane. although that was still the best job i ever had.

Hot potato hot potato cold spaghetti cold spaghetti! 
If u point Ur fingers and do the twist !!!  
Niece and nephew who use to live the wiggles. I found a website that I can order box set DVDs from so hopefully when a by ba comes I can get sick of seeing the wiggles too :) 

***** notice though ***** if u don't own the lion king on DVD go get it now. It's just had a special release and after this they won't produce it anymore it goes in a vault and they wont realease it sgain!! So get it while u can


----------



## Pauls_angel

Good tip kiwi :)


----------



## Abby27

Well, my darling dog, LOVES the lion king! he recognises animals on tv, and runs up to the tv and tries to say hi...the lion king being a story entirely about animals has him going nuts! (i think on fb i have a pic, i'll share on top girls)


----------



## Abby27

i see you there Nana! how is Melb? have a great ride tomorrow!


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hi there, I'm an Aussie, nice to meet you all. I'm a little more than a little past 20 :howdy:

I am currently 9 or 10 DPO with AF due Tuesday or Wednesday FX she stays away!


----------



## Newbie32

Wish was tomorrow cos the weather is better tomorrow!!! Ride on Sunday xxx


----------



## Abby27

Hi Taralyn! welcome to our little group! u will love it here! rules are share TMI TMI TMI, stay on when duffered. 

how many months have you been TTC? 
our first page gives you an update on where we are all at! 
Do you chart?


----------



## Abby27

Oh Sorry Nana, what is your melb plan for tomorrow?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi taralyn! Welcome! Most of us are a fair way past 20 too although a few are in their 20s. the 20+ in the heading is because we've had a few silly teenagers wanting to join us that weren't seriously ttc and we wanted to deter others in that age group :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Hi Taralyn, welcome.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy - how bloody annoying! And also weird that DH even needs a referral - did they mean his SA results? I had to include that in my referral, but there was no mention of DH needing one of his own... hope it all works out & is a mis understanding if he can't get a referral! I can't believe they wouldn't just see you anyway. doctors are a breed of their own!

Lainey, so glad everything is ok with bub!

Smithy, hope you're feeling ok hun!! 

Angel, so glad you have a diagnosis! Major bummer that you can't start trying straight away! Every body is different, so hopefully you will sort out really quickly! How are you feeling? I guess it's a bit bitter sweet hey. thinking of you hun. xxxxxx p.s. if you don't mind me asking, what kind of birth control are you using? are you just using condoms, or did you go on the pill or something?

Kiwi, how are you feeling hun? You still in a bad place, or has this FS made you feel a bit better? I'm really excited for what is to come for you, Ethan is so close I can smell him! (and he needs a nappy change! haha) are you feeling up or down about it all? xxx

Abs, I started reading 'pregnancy for modern girls' before it cos it took so long for the other one to get here. When the IW's guide got here, I started that, then got my BFP, so I have switched back to the other one (mainly cos I am almost finished it anyway) but I intend to read the IW's guide when I'm done with this one. I'm also planning on lending it to my girlfriend to read who just had a MC recently, if she's interested. Hopefully she's preggy again and won't need it, but I'm not sure where she's at! Enjoy your evening sweetie!

Nana - gettng sensored again! hahahaaha have fun hun!

Hey Ginny! How you doing hun? hahaha sorry to hear about you missing your lucky break! haha so cute!

Hi Taralyn! Welcome! yep, Angel said it, it's more about maturity rather than age. lol We all kind of put our bitch badges on when they silly girls sounded like they were kids themselves, rather than ready to have kids! You will love it here, We're all pretty cool! lol


----------



## Newbie32

Chillax abs!!! Plus seeing my folks :)

Oopsies re sensor....think it was the [email protected]!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, I figured that's what it would have been! You're such a rebel nana!


----------



## Pammy31

lol hewwo ladies...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hey pammy! what's funny?


----------



## Maddy40

Mum2Q yes apparently he needs his own referral in case he needs extra tests. We don't have an issue with the requirement, just wish that we'd known about it...I hate leaving things to the last minute.


----------



## Taralyn_m

thanks for the welcomes, 
this is cycle number 1 for me, but previously we were trying to conceive for a couple of years. Sadly my DW was unable to fall pregnant and so we are trying again after a break with me being the new oven! I have a 7 year old from a previous relationship so this is number 2. 
I have been using OPK's and paying attention to CM, but after having a look at what everyone else is doing I think I will chart temps next cycle (unless of course I am currently duffered and just don't know it!). We are using a known donor, who will not play a parent role and we are doing at home AI.


----------



## Melainey

Welcome taralyn :)

Oh my, I LOVE Disney! actually I love cations... My favourite movie of all time it's the land before time (I only watch it in German tho haha) it's the most amazing movie ever and I still cry every time I watch it haha :rofl: 

Nana enjoy Melbourne and the ride :) 

Seriously baby brain has got me again haha... 

Ginny how are you lovely Xx 

I think I'm going to wait till 12 weeks to get my next scan! I reckon that I'm only a little past 5 weeks cause if late ovulation, sooooooo I reckon that's probably why I didn't see much today! Hoping that's the reason hehe x


----------



## Newbie32

I totally forgot that word was sensored...

Welcome taralyn :) enjoy this group, top girls, top chats, top laughs, and we even share our tears too :) can't beat being one of this family x


----------



## ginny83

Hi Taralyn :)

Maddy - hope the appointment goes well on Monday and the dr gives you that referral in time :)

Angel - I just wanted to add, I know 3-6 months to wait must feel like a really long time, but it'll be so worth it in the end when you have a healthy baby in your arms. Who knows maybe we can be bump buddies :)

Finally told one of good friends today, her husband has become a good friend of DF's too, so they actually came over for a bit to hang out. Wasn't as bad a I thought it would be. I think I acted quite upbeat which made things less awkward. I know they know I'm devastated really though as they also knew about the first miscarriage. 

Been also having some crazy thoughts about when to start trying again. I flip from one extreme to the other. I think I'll wait at least until I get the test results which I think will be around 6 weeks, so maybe start in a cycle or two. I dunno... DF just wants whatever will make me happy :S


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'd love to be bump buddies with you Ginny! But I hope you are able to fall before another 3-6 months! I am quite sad that I have to wait that long but am trying to dwell on the positives at the moment!

Squeegs we just use condoms - I haven't been on the pill since April 2010 went off it cos I couldn't afford it that month as my DH was retrenched and realized I was a much happier person off it!! LOL! It's been 2.5 years since then and I've never regretted the decision to use condoms instead - although I do prefer no BC at all! 

Hi pammy! :hi:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey I just remembered you asked about thyroid levels yesterday. Normal TSH levels are between 0.5-5.0 anything higher than 5.0 means you're hypothyroid - was your number much higher than 5.0? Normally gestational hypo (according to the reading I've been doing) is not too far outside the normal range so not risky but medicated to prevent risk. It also normally only lasts for the first trimester and then normalizes on its own even without meds.


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh I've had so much to read today, you girls have made some fabulous posts! 

Ginny I'm glad you felt ready to tell someone today, plus someone who can lend a shoulder too if needed...I honestly truly admire your strength in dealing with this hun, and I really hope you can get some answers soon and move on to the next stage to create little max's younger sibling. No matter how you feel, whether angry, sad, upset, or whatever you can always vent here on on TG had we will all be here to pull you through. I haven't been through half of what you have this year, but I got to a very dark awful place last month. I honestly believe I'd still be there right now if not for you beautiful caring, thoughtful women. I just hope I am able to give back just as much as I am given from you all xxx

I'm heading off to bed girls but hopefully won't be too much of a stranger tomorrow xxx

So much love to you all xxxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Goodnight Sasha! Very well said - ditto to all of that from me too Ginny :) xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Taralyn_m said:


> Hi there, I'm an Aussie, nice to meet you all. I'm a little more than a little past 20 :howdy:
> 
> I am currently 9 or 10 DPO with AF due Tuesday or Wednesday FX she stays away!

WELCOME!! I am sure you will like it on here. We are all a pretty cool bunch! All ages.


----------



## MajorBee

Hi Taralyn :wave: these girls have made me feel really welcome just recently - a fab group. 

I'm 34 & ttc#2 too. DD is 16 months. 2nd cycle, waiting to O! Got my fingers crossed that OH will be around to BD at the right time this month as he works away a bit. 

Hi to everyone else! I've haven't caught up on everything in the last few pages but hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Kiwi, how are you feeling hun? You still in a bad place, or has this FS made you feel a bit better? I'm really excited for what is to come for you, Ethan is so close I can smell him! (and he needs a nappy change! haha) are you feeling up or down about it all? xxx

Hi Squiggs.

I have good days and I have bad days. I had a bad weekend (probably due to nerves of the appointment on Monday) and hten I had a great few days as everything came back all clear. It could have been 100 times worse. Then yesterday I had a semi sad day as my fertility script arrived in the post. I see them every day at work but I didn't expect to see my name at the top of one of them. So mixed feelings. I really really really want this to be my month but I know that I will have an extremely bad low if I don't. Its very mixed. I am sad, frustrated, angry, delighted that all is fine, impatient, worried, everything all rolled in one!

xxxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: Majorbee
Another northern Hemisphere girl on the side time zone as me and logged on at the same time :) LOL HOw are you keeping? Its your DD's birthday today isn't it? How is all that going?


----------



## Melainey

Thanks angel  for pregnancy they are lower again and should be under 2.. I was only 3.2 sooooooo not too far off so hoping it's all good :happydance: x

Ginny so glad that you told someone, and now you will have a friend to talk to if you need it Xx

Goodnight everybody I'm knackered :) have never in my life gone to bed this early every night hahaha xxx


----------



## Pammy31

sooo bored..


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Lainey! Good news that everything is progressing well and in the right spot! Did the tech tell you how far along she thought you were? 

My guess based on looking at your chart would be 5 weeks and 5 days. Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Squeegs- so happy the spotting stopped! Xx my only symptoms are sore boobs and slight occasional waves of nausea, mostly at night. Last week I had major head congestion and cold Sx but that may have just been a cold!! How are u? Any symptoms??

Angel- so happy you finally get to start the medications, you will be TTC again in no time! Praying your body responds really well and your thyroid l els go back to normal in record time! Xx

Taralyn- welcome! :flower:

Maddy- Fx'd you have no problems getting that referral for DH!

Abby- I love Disney movies too! Cinderella is my favorite! *Love fat lil Gus Gus!!

Nana :jo:- cant wait to hear how your ride goes! I bet all that biking will help with implantation! :thumbup:

Ginny- you are truly such a strong person! Chris sounds pretty great also. :) 

Kiwi- these fertility meds are your way of telling Ethan you aren't waiting anymore! Your chances will be greatly increased after the HSG and injections that you may get 2 Ethan's!!!! *:twinboys:*

2mums- how did the scans go??? Thinking of you and OH xx

Cossi, Smithy, Lisa, Missie, number2, Pammy, major, and Halli- hi ladies!! :wave:

AFM - it's fall here and I loooove fall but I hate spiders and right now it seems they are all trying to move into our house! Actually got in the shower and saw one out of the corner of my eye and turned into crazy :ninja: spider Killer! Then freaked out on DH because I've been telling him to spray spider killer out side the house for 3 days! Grrrrrrr. Making him take me out for steak dinner to make up for it! Hope you ladies all have a great day!! Xx


----------



## MajorBee

kiwipauagirl said:


> :hi: Majorbee
> Another northern Hemisphere girl on the side time zone as me and logged on at the same time :) LOL HOw are you keeping? Its your DD's birthday today isn't it? How is all that going?

Hi hon :wave: yes, its great to have someone around in the same timezone :) DD's b'day is in June. But was someone else celebrating a child's second birthday?? I vaguely recall there was someone? I hope you're feeling good at the moment & I've got all my fingers crossed for you that you can chuck that script out the window after a BFP this month. I take it you've got Ethan picked as your boys name??! I like that name - its my nephew :) Such a lovely guy. Gets called "E" for short. 

Just reflecting on how relaxed I'm feeling at the moment - makes me realise what a killer the TWW can be. Didn't realised how stressed (well, obsessed!) I was getting. 

Sooooo many people are having babies. I've got 3 friends due in March, but the toughest one is a friend's brother, who's expecting his second in May. Our firsts are about the same age & my second pregnancy would've been a May baby. I'd have loved to have my May-baby - I think of her as another little girl. So sad that some things just aren't meant to be. 

Ok enough wallowing.

Angel - hope those meds kick in quickly and you're all ready to ttc soooooon!

Pammy - hope you've found something to kick the boredom!

Hope everyone's scans went okay.

And I've forgotten lots, but :wave: to all you lovely girls!

Right, I better go check dinner or it'll be charcoal.


----------



## MajorBee

Oh and Rosie - LOVE the ninja; gotta find a reason to use that one more often!! :) :ninja:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good morning everyone! Just in bed in my phone, so I'll do my best!

Kiwi, mine was for a pathetic reason cos I knew I'd be devastated at my period coming after finding out dss' mum is pregnant, but I can totally understand what it's like having everything riding on one cycle. You can't do anything about it, you're either pregnant or your not, but it is bloody hard waiting. I found I got nervous to check the test etc. I am so excited for you either way, you will get your BFP or you will be ready to get one straight away! Keep talking it out with us here tho, we're here to support the bad days too!!

Taralyn, a bummer your dw couldn't conceive! How does she feel about you being the oven now? I hope it doesn't take too long for you! 2mums, an amazing girl in here is proof that at home ai works! She was our second BFP in this group! 

Lainey, hope you had a nice early night!!

Rosie, similar to you, I have dire bbs, but only really to touch, not hurting without contact. Waiting for ms to kick in, I have jury duty next week tho, so I hope it holds off for that!!! 

Angel, I'm the opposite with the pill. I'm going to stay off it unroll all of my children have been born, then I'm Going back on it, I like the regular cycles and lack of pms. I know lots of people who it doesn't agree with! I really can't wait til your hormones are back on track! Did you say when your next test is? 

Ginny, you did really well, I find it easier to fake being ok too, in a way it tricks you into being ok until you actually are. Like you said, those friends know you're devastated, so you are allowed to show that at any time if you need to! Glad df has someone for a bit of man time too! So proud of you! Xxx

Afm, I'm off to a Thomas the tank engine thing with dss. They are going to have a real Thomas train there, so should be fun.

Have a great day lovelies!! Xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I can't remember much of anything that I just read but :hi: everyone! :hugs: Ginny,you are such an inspiration <3 kiwi :hugs: 

Ill be going to the doc next week to get a script for the ms. I woke up at 3am with massive waves of nausea. With 3 kids at home I just can't be sick all the time. Especially when it's hitting around school times and dinner time. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## MissieT

Good morning ladies.
Yay - I've got red lines on my ff graph! 
Angel - sorry there may be a wait with getting back to ttc but hooray for getting on the meds and fx'ed you are feeling better soon. 
Melainey - good news with the scan :)
2mums - hope the scans went well
Ginny - hope you are doing ok today
Abby - got to love a bit of Disney, watching Mary Poppins as I type this!
Hi Taralyn :)
Maddy - how frustrating about the referral - hope you get it sorted for appt
Hi Pammy
Rosie - good luck with your spider eradication mission. I'm not great with creepy crawlies and they always manage to surprise me when I least expect it!
Squeegs - enjoy your Thomas day :)
Lisa - really hope the doc can give you something for the sickness and you are feeling better soon.
Hello everyone else and have a fab weekend :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks love :)


----------



## Newbie32

Morning girls xxx

Well I woke up to a text from another girlfriend announcing her pregnancy....thanks got that hun!!! I know people don't know we are ttc, bit gosh it is always hard to hear when my other friends seem to be able to manage something we can't!! Must focus on Gyno appt this Friday and getting some answers!

Squeegs have a great day at Thomas! 

Kiwi I'm with you all the way hun. Whatever the outcome the cycle if you need me to hold the light I'm right here. I've got a feeling I'm gonna need it too xx

Smithy I'm so sorry to hear you are so unwell hun xx hope your doc can sort you out xx

Majorbee I totally know how you feel!!! 


Well I guess is better get up and moving before these fellas get too cranky about needing food!!! Hope everyone has a great weekend xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Morning all. 

I was on the pill for 20 years till Harrison was conceived. Then when I went back on it I realised I cried all the time and felt awful. Went off it and noticed a definite difference! I don't think I will ever go back on one again - I can't help but wonder if my troubled 20's were perhaps something to do with the hormones making me sad.

Newbie bugger about the gf who is duffed. It's a bit hard to be happy for people when you really just wish it was you!

Have a great day all x


----------



## Newbie32

Sometimes I manage really well number2....but with her it just brought that sinking stomach feeling back....(smacks self on forehead to snap out of it) x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi missy! Yay for crosshairs! The wait begins! 

Major, I forgot to say, paste the thumbnail code rather than the link code to your soggy and you will get a pretty picture like ours! 

Nana, so sorry hun!! It's the worst feeling hey! I bet you'll be joining her in two weeks! And you never know, they may have been trying for ages, so they aren't necessarily doing something better than you! 

Amanda, I think everyone is different, ive heard some crazy pill stories! 

Smithy, hope you can feel better soon!


----------



## Abby27

Got my bitch badge on this morning ladies! its my pre ovulation bad mood! which is NOT good at enticing BDing, which just made me bitchier!


----------



## Melainey

Good mourning beautiful ladies :) 

Squeegs enjoy Thomas, sounds awesome!x

Amanda I was the same on the pill, and it screwed NY cycle up rather than fix it! Haven't been on the pill since I was 19I think! :) 

Nana you have every right to feel the way you do!I was the same before my bfp! Especially to people who don't even try!Xx

Rosie I think you're right :happydance: as for the spiders... I hate spiders! Haha :ninja: 

I can't remember anything else! Seriously I'm not liking the lack of memory what so ever! I normally have a great memory! Haha hubby it's at autocross today! Don't know if I'm going to last all day or not! And not due how I will explain the tiredness to SIL and BIL ! hmmmm x


----------



## Squarepants

Hi all

15DPO today... but i tested at 11dpo and there was not a line in sight... 

could this be an evap??

Im holding my pee in to try again lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1164.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Melainey

Looks like a bfp to me :) congrats !

well morning sickness has finally kicked in! the smell of Daniels chicken made me spew! :(

Daniel it's being a complete asshole today! wanker!


----------



## Squarepants

Melainey said:


> Looks like a bfp to me :) congrats !
> 
> well morning sickness has finally kicked in! the smell of Daniels chicken made me spew! :(
> 
> Daniel it's being a complete asshole today! wanker!

Thanks :)

I hope your morning sickness goes soon!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Dude that's a huge massive bfp!!!! Congratulations 

I'm chucking all over the place too Lainey and mr oh is being a total dick too!


----------



## Melainey

What's the deal with then seriously? I bought him done gifts and gave then to him today and he was sooooooo ungrateful and just kept finding something wrong with everything? And then he says that he's going to buy a new car when his tax comes in and seems to have forgotten that I need a wedding ring!!! My one (was a cheapish one cause we got married remote) broke and I haven't had a ring on my finger since like march but he doesn't care about me! So over crappy men!


----------



## Lisasmith

Lets find some cold dead fish to slap them with


----------



## Melainey

I agree! And the worst part of it is they turn it around as if your a Bitch when you bite! What do they expect! I'm going to get a prostitutes used dildo and slap him with it hahaha : rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah do that!! Mofo 

Ill buy you a wedding ring Lainey, I love you.


----------



## Melainey

Awwwwww thank you hehe love ya too


----------



## Taralyn_m

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Taralyn, a bummer your dw couldn't conceive! How does she feel about you being the oven now? I hope it doesn't take too long for you! 2mums, an amazing girl in here is proof that at home ai works! She was our second BFP in this group!

It was really hard when we realised it wasn't going to work.... in the end her age was becoming a factor as well and those little eggs just didn't want to play ball :( It was her final decision to not go any further, there were more options but the doc didn't think she was a very good candidate, it was actually the doc that suggested it might be better to start trying with me rather than wait too much longer.
We have had a long break in between, I was very worried about how she would handle me getting pregnant in the beginning. There are still some sore points but we seem to be working them out.

Having said that we had a massive fight today! bahh I am so cross with her right now :growlmad: she has apologised and I am trying to consider whether I am over-reacting a bit. She has gone out with a friend which is probably a good thing as I still feel like throwing things at her. :brat: DW went out last night for what was supposed to be a few hours and was still out in the wee hours of the morning. I got mad and started yelling that it had better not be like this when we have another bub........
I think part of my touchiness is insecurities left from when I had my daughter. I separated from her dad before she was born and I have all these memories of being pregnant and alone and him not turning up to anything he was supposed to. None of this is her fault but at the same time, a little understanding that I need to feel nurtured right now would be nice. 

Gosh I have just joined and here I am pouring my heart out! 

I seem to have a testing obsession that is a little out of control... I got another BFN today, but I am still holding on to some hope..... Maybe my readiness to yell and stomp at my wife is baby hormones making me crazy? I also feel a bit queasy but that happens when I get stressed or upset too. 
we shall see I guess


----------



## Taralyn_m

Squarepants said:


> Hi all
> 
> 15DPO today... but i tested at 11dpo and there was not a line in sight...
> 
> could this be an evap??
> 
> Im holding my pee in to try again lol

Just wanted to say CONGRATS! that looks like a clear BFP to me.... and that has given me hope after todays BFN too :happydance:


----------



## Squarepants

Taralyn_m said:


> Squarepants said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 15DPO today... but i tested at 11dpo and there was not a line in sight...
> 
> could this be an evap??
> 
> Im holding my pee in to try again lol
> 
> Just wanted to say CONGRATS! that looks like a clear BFP to me.... and that has given me hope after todays BFN too :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank You.

i Wouldn't give up.. i tested at 11dpo and the test had no sign of a second line. 

:hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats square pants!!!!! X


----------



## Melainey

How are you nana?x


----------



## Lisasmith

:hi: nana <3


----------



## Abby27

Congratulations Square Pants! how do you feel?

Taralyn pour your heart out as much as you want! I have a total POAS addiction so i understand.

My DH is a bit scared of me today! i need to get out of this bitch mood. i went to the shops and there were just so many stupid people! not suffering fools well today! then tonight we having dinner with my parents....no doubt my mother will have some judgement to throw my way. oh well. 

Sorry Husbands and OHs are misbehaving today! 
might be time for some more disney.


----------



## Melainey

Abby Disney sounds like a wonderful idea :hugs: I wish I could live in a Disney movie hehehe


----------



## Abby27

Yeah me too!
Today im starting with beauty and the beast. then may be Aladdin....always had a bit of a crush on Aladdin! yes i know he is a cartoon! but he is still cute! 

I have to somehow convince DH to BD, im trying to do every other day, and when he wasnt in the mood i think i yelled at him....which didnt do me any favours.


----------



## Melainey

Yeah they don't like when we yell :(

I had a crush on the prince in little mermaid haha


----------



## Abby27

Yeah Eric is quite nice, i think the little mermaid is my fav. Under the sea is just a fantastic song, so is kiss the girl, part of that world....all great!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I loved little mermaid when I was growing up! LOVE SEBASTIAN!


----------



## Abby27

and Flounder!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah how cute is he :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

I'm ok girls, slightly cranky myself, the boys are irritating me today! Good to see my parents tho :)


----------



## Taralyn_m

I'm pretty sure I am out this month.... I have want I am pretty sure is the beginning of AF.... just spotting for now but that is usual for my first day. Its a little early so there is still hope that it is IB but I don't think so...

On a brighter note, my little tantrum has resulted in DW organising a hotel room in the city for the night... I am getting my anniversary weekend after all, (our wedding anniversary is on Monday) and my daughter is off to her dads for the night. We had cancelled it because we have a lot on at the moment but I think DW decided she had better pamper me if she doesn't want the evil me to come back:haha:


----------



## Melainey

Enjoy your weekend taralyn :)


----------



## Newbie32

Enjoy taralyn! X


----------



## Abby27

Oh thats nice Taralyn! i hope the witch doesnt arrive and it is an IB for you!

Just got myself some afternoon delight BDing! So in a better mood. Had a little chat to the sperm to do their best, and asked the eggy to be receptive to the sperm, and finally to the baby! i said that we are all so looking forward to having you, and giving you life. 
so silly seeing as im not surging yet, but im close, and you just never know!


----------



## Lisasmith

That's a good pep talk honey :)


----------



## ginny83

Smithy - glad your gonna ask for some meds. I know I will be asking for meds for morning sickness next time - I have had enough morning sickness to last me a lifetime. 

Newbie - I think M2Q has such a good point, they might have been ttc for ages and just not told anyone like you guys too. I know it doesn't make you feel any better though - I know I will be gutted the next time someone announces their pregnancy. 

Re the pill.. I was on and off it since I was 16 until a few months before having Max. I had crazy AF's as a teenager - really heavy and a 21 day cycle, I had to go on it as I became anemic. I never liked being on it though as it'd make me slightly nauseous for the first few days of a new packet, so I tended to only go on the pill a few months before I had a holiday so I could skip AF's.

Taralyn - did you guys ever consider doing IVF with your eggs but her becoming pregnant? I know IVF makes it a whole different ball game though. Enjoy your hotel stay :)

Told my other close friends today, they've all been really supportive and nice about it, but I've just been more upset about it today. My bump has gone down heaps but still can't fit into my normal jeans yet. Chris is so certain that the next time will work and I just don't understand how he can be so positive about it.


----------



## ginny83

2mums - hope everything is OK with you and your OH. Been sending positive vibes your way x


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Abby27 said:


> Oh thats nice Taralyn! i hope the witch doesnt arrive and it is an IB for you!
> 
> Just got myself some afternoon delight BDing! So in a better mood. Had a little chat to the sperm to do their best, and asked the eggy to be receptive to the sperm, and finally to the baby! i said that we are all so looking forward to having you, and giving you life.
> so silly seeing as im not surging yet, but im close, and you just never know!

Abs maybe next time I will have to talk "nicely" to the eggs, sperm, Ethan and everything else. This week I was very cross and told them to "cop themselves on and stop messing around". I was very mean. I was trying the tough love approach! :) Fingers crossed it works for you. 
Happy BDing!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I think Chris is just trying to keep you positive Ginny. It's going to be a rough time for you sweetheart <3


----------



## Lisasmith

2mums I also hope everything is ok. Love to you both xx


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Smithy!

Ginny: your road to recovery is going to have lots of ups and downs. which sucks, but let yourself be sad, and be kind to yourself. Im glad that your friends are being great. Also glad that Chris is being positive. Sometimes when my husband is positive i want to hit him...i get AF and cry and he says, next month! or something and its just not what i want to hear. but i love that he is like that, when in the dark place its nice to have someone in the partnership see something of a silver lining! it doesnt feel like that at the time though. much love hun xoxoxo

Kiwi: with my mood today im surprised i was so nice actually! If your tough love works i will certainly be taking that approach too! Im going to hope it works for us both, then your Ethan and my Oscar can be friends! xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey there girls! I am just going to cook & eat dinner, then I will come back to catch up on todays events. I just thought I would post this link, It is a blog about my sister's triplet pregnancy - the lead up to finding out etc. pretty good read. Made me cry - may just be bacuase I'm a little close to the story, but it's worth the read!

https://www.mamamia.com.au/parenting/the-truth-about-triplets/#comments


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh I wish it was. They got married last year and this was a 'whoopsie'...bummer!! I'd like a whoopsie please!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I use to get P**ed off with DH as well as every month I would be a mess crying all over the place and up to the heavens saying "why me" and what did I do so wrong in my life and how he must be disappointed this his sisters are very fertile and I am a dud. He is so wonderful with his nieces and newphews and friends children it hurts to struggle giving him that opportunity. On day I heard a mate of his (who's gf had a baby only about 6wks before) say to him "oh this is the best feeling ever becmoing a dad, you should try it" and I know this must have stung him. I cried in the shower that night until the hot water ran out and went cold. 
He use to say to me oh well we will try harder next month. Or relax it will happen don't get so stressed. Think positive there are worse people out there. Use to (well still does) shite me to tears. To me it looked like this never effects him.

However (whether you are into it or not) i went and saw a clairvoint (not sure of spelling) who told me to go easy on myself and on DH. He was hurting and upset as well but because he sees me in such a state he doesn't want to show that its hurting cause it will only upset me more. He is trying to be strong for me. 

Maybe this is right for all the DHs out there. I do go easy on him now and even though i am in bits I try and keep it to myself and show him a little "love" as well. I know it sucks for him to. 

NEWBIE - our "whoopsie" baby will happen or it has already happened and we just need to wait for 2wks to say a big WHOOPSIE!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Great read Squeegs! 

Well im about to head off for dinner with my parents! no doubt the conversations will revolve around
Handling work stress: just be more assertive and confident Abby
Attire: that doesnt suit you at all
weight: I worry you will have an early stroke or heart attack
Babies: i never had any trouble conceiving, surely one of my daughters will be like me

so...FUN!

Edit: Kiwi you are awesome!


----------



## Lisasmith

That was an amazing read, squeegs!


----------



## Lisasmith

Eww abs! Hugs darling.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

OH Squeegys that is such a beautiful story and those girls are just gorgeous. I had a tear in my eye. They are so beautiful and truly a micracle.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Abby27 said:


> Great read Squeegs!
> 
> Well im about to head off for dinner with my parents! no doubt the conversations will revolve around
> Handling work stress: just be more assertive and confident Abby
> Attire: that doesnt suit you at all
> weight: I worry you will have an early stroke or heart attack
> Babies: i never had any trouble conceiving, surely one of my daughters will be like me
> 
> so...FUN!
> 
> Edit: Kiwi you are awesome!

GOOD LUCK ABS. If i could find the ninja smiley i would insert it here. Just eat and leave!!


----------



## Newbie32

I'm not even convinced I've even o'd yet as still have ewcm! Gosh maybe I shoulda temped too until I learnt my cbfm. I know will be too ate for this cycle now if haven't o'd yet, so onto the next one for me I'm afraid :( 

Ok. Early night. Up early and only 250kms to go.

Have a great Sunday xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Hang in there Abs, you are a gorgeous woman. X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ok, have had time to get everything organised, get DSS to bed & just about to vacuum so I can head to bed! Nice to sit down for a minute!

Abs, I hope your pre-Ov mood clears up so you can get some BD! I always had trouble trying not to argue cos I knew I wanted to get freaky. Probably why it took us more than a year!! hahaha

Squarepants - I can't believe you even doubted that BFP! Nice one! congrats! 

Looney & Smithy - hope you don't stay sick for too long! 

Taralyn - glad you are pouring your heart out, that's what we're here for - we talk about most things here, god & bad, not just TTC - I think thats why we all love it here so much! I totally understand your reasons behind needing to feel secure at this point in time! Tough call, and good thing the doctor did bring it up, cos it is very hard for a woman enotionally to not be able to TTC. You guys will get through it, just have to keep talking! Or yelling if it suits - but if you yell, make sure you talk about what was said rather than just leaving things said in the heat of the moment alone. Well that's my advice. lol How did you find your donor? Do you know him before TTC? Also, did you say you're in Australia? Just wondering how you're married? Was it overseas? I'm very interested in prying into same sex couple's relationships - just ask 2Mums! haha Anything I ask, don't be scared to tell me to Eff off if it's not my business! I'm not really prying, just very interested! Enjoy your anniversary weekend! Oh - one more thing - 2mums did LOTS of research into getting duffered, she shared the info that orgasm is very important to help the spermies get where they need to be! Just thought i'd pass that hot tip on for your baby making!

Ginny - nice idea on the IVF! you're a thinker!! :) Glad you have your friends' support! Wish you were feeling better (of course, I know that's a stupid thing to say as of course you're not going to just feel better!) Maybe it's just Chris' way of dealing with it, if he can be positive about the next one (which I'm sure he's right) it might make it easier for him to deal with the loss. You should be back to normal again soon, and I hope it doesn't take too long to get back to you feeling up to TTC, and I really really hope it happens quickly when you are ready hun, you really deserve it after all this heartache! xxx

Abs, I found that in the end I was telling DH what my plan for the month was so he knew when I said it's bed time he had to come...HAD to. lol It was easier for me, cos as we all know TTC is NOT FUN!!!! so rather than just trying to get him in the mood, I just told him "honey let your boys out to play!" lol

Nana, hope you are hanging in there with the boys annoying you! xoxox that really sucks about your friend's oopsie. Fuck oopsies - If you don't want to be pregnant, you don't get pregnant! sorry...bit of a rant there, I just hate it when people almost literally have a stork drop the baby right in their laps when they haven't been even thinking of trying. Hope you did O - If not, you are still in with a chance, it seems to be how most of the differed ladies got their BFPs! I think it's good you threw out your thermometer! You will feel better at the end of the month for sticking to your guns!

Kiwi, hopefully your tough love worked! I'm a fan of tough love! Sweetie, You've got me in tears with you crying in the shower. What a hard day! xoxox soon you will be crying in the shower cos you're so happy!!! :)

I can totally relate to everyone's OH's playing up today! My hubby's motto today is "well you're gonna be cranky at me anyway, I may as well give you a reason!" hhmm....not fun! he just stirs me up so much - Gosh he knows how to press my buttons!!! 

Glad you enjoyed the story. It's probably not an ideal story for TTC women, we're a crazy, emotional bunch! so I hope it didn't upset anyone! It's a pretty amazing story, I love those little girls so much! But it's nice to hear her speak so openly about not being excited, being scared etc. cos not many people would admit that! She's come a very long was since her severe post natal depression! 

Hope you're all having a great night!

ps I just want to send a huge shout out to Angel & 2Mums, hope you're both doing ok with results etc and I want to share all my love with every single woman on this thread cos I just love you all and am so grateful for my new friends! I tell people about your girls, and I say "I know it sounds weird, but we;ve actually all become friends!" so great to have you all here!


----------



## Melainey

Squeegs that is just a GREAT story :hugs: 

Love to you all xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hey everyone, i read most of everything the past two days, but not surprisingly you all can talk and talk!!! 

ginny xxxx been thinking of you and chris, like the others said, he's probably trying to stay positive and keep you positive, but we all know that our OHs dont always know the right thing to say, and if he pushes the positivity then just try to talk to him, and tell him if you need time to be sad etc, but its nice he's trying to help, and im glad your friends have been understanding. Hope you feel a little better each day :hugs:

abby- smile and nod with your parents, and then come back and vent, we love you !! 

newbie- hope your ride went/ will be good. 

kiwi- thinking of you too xxx hope ethan comes and plays this month!

mum2q- hope thomas was fun!!!

smith and melainey- hope you two are feeling better!!

welcome T

i know im missing people, sorry, tried my best, dont have the energy for a cheat sheet. 

afm, our scan was really anti climactic, no gender news-thats all OH was focused on, plus we were both not in our right minds bc thinking of her heart test coming up, so bub didn't get measured, didn't look at the cyst, didn't look at placement of placenta, didn't get a picture or a good look. but did see the HB and movement so thats all i can ask for, 4 weeks til next one. OHs test - not sure of anything, we'll hear from DR when they get the results, it obviously wasn't anything bad enough to put her straight into hospital, but we cant tell anything by just witnessing it, so more waiting. One more scan for her this week and just waiting, we both are stressed and the home is not as happy, just really want to get to the bottom of what's wrong.


----------



## Melainey

2mums - sorry you didn't get to see as much of bub but glad everything is ok with buby xx Hopefully OH's results are all good news xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Heartbeat & movement is all you need to know hun, you can focus on OH and hopefully you will get some good feedback about her so you can both be switched on for the next bubba scan and you will be able to find out the gender by then! Keep us posted sweetie! And sorry home is a bit shit at the moment, it's to be expected, you've got a lot going on at the moment, on all fronts! Try your best to love eachother through the shit so the good stuff starts to come to light again soon! xoxoxox


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks melainey xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Heartbeat & movement is all you need to know hun, you can focus on OH and hopefully you will get some good feedback about her so you can both be switched on for the next bubba scan and you will be able to find out the gender by then! Keep us posted sweetie! And sorry home is a bit shit at the moment, it's to be expected, you've got a lot going on at the moment, on all fronts! Try your best to love eachother through the shit so the good stuff starts to come to light again soon! xoxoxox

thanks Shell. I am very grateful we saw the HB. Just sort of kicking myself for not asking about the other issues, but like you said, ive got what i need at this point. thanks for the support, will keep you all updated, we're hoping for answers asap, and we both know we'll be right as soon as we find out something, in the meantime will do our best with each other!!! xxx :flower:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

And here I thought I wrote novels wow squiggles u beat me lol :) 

2mums :hi: we have all been thinking of u. Glad all went well with a scan. Home life will improve. Maybe u both need a date night. Get dressed up pamper urself and go out for a lovely meal. Xxxxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwipauagirl said:


> And here I thought I wrote novels wow squiggles u beat me lol :)
> 
> 2mums :hi: we have all been thinking of u. Glad all went well with a scan. Home life will improve. Maybe u both need a date night. Get dressed up pamper urself and go out for a lovely meal. Xxxxx

thanks kiwi- been thinking about you alot, and fx this is your month, sending bub thoughts your way!!! We do need a date night, but will have to wait a week, we have a concert, hotel and dinner booked in brissy for the night next saturday. will be much needed!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

will be well deserved Amber!! For both of you!

Kiwi haha yeah, I'm a bit talkative tonight!

Melainey, have you been sick any more, or just the once?


----------



## Lisasmith

I'll catch up in the morning. Love to you all xx 2mums it's great to see you back <3


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisasmith said:


> I'll catch up in the morning. Love to you all xx 2mums it's great to see you back <3

night sweetie! hope you can get a good sleep xxx:sleep:


----------



## Abby27

back from dinner...YES as i predicted, im too fat, and brave up re work, and that one of her daughters should be able to get preggers quickly! I can so pick it! 

then my mother started to talk CM to me and sex positions! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

2mums: Moving and heartbeat is good! im really sorry things are stressful right now. if i can do anything, or need to talk/vent, just we are all here for you love! 

Nana: focus on the ride! and have a great time!
Kiwi and smithy and squeegs: thanks heaps and heaps
thanks everyone for the support! im just so lucky to have you all xoxoxo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs, sorry to hear there could have been much better topics of conversation! I hope you enjoyed your night still!

I'm off to be lovely ladies! So hot today & tonight, I'm looking ofrward to being freshly showered & hopping in bed under the cool fan! mmmm

hope you all sleep well & will see you in the morning!

See you down there Loop! hope you're well & all your kiddies are good ! (your new little BOY included:))


----------



## Maddy40

Evening all, just popping in to read and say a quick hi. Our computer at home has totally died, so I may not be around much until we can get it fixed.


----------



## Melainey

Abby sorry about your mum Xx I hope this it's your month x

Kiwi how are you honey?x

Squeegs was dizzy all day and hit stick twice I think but ok now :) Xx

Night smithy Xx


----------



## Pammy31

Hello Ladies!! :hi:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> Thanks angel  for pregnancy they are lower again and should be under 2.. I was only 3.2 sooooooo not too far off so hoping it's all good :happydance:x

Lainey you will be fine at 3.2 - my level is currently 91.2 (should be less than 5.0) which is why I couldn't start ttc as soon as starting meds - I am way too hypothyroid!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Angel, I'm the opposite with the pill. I'm going to stay off it unroll all of my children have been born, then I'm Going back on it, I like the regular cycles and lack of pms. I know lots of people who it doesn't agree with! I really can't wait til your hormones are back on track! Did you say when your next test is???

Hi Shell - my next test isn't until the 13th nov!


----------



## Melainey

Oh angel I hope the needs kick in asap :hugs: what mg did they put you on?x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lainey!!! On 100mg to start with and they will adjust up or down from there if necessary.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry about being Mia today - busy day with a friends bday brunch then a few open homes then lunch with my dad and bro then more open homes then a hens night - just home now!

Squeegs great story - tear jerker though!

Abs I always had a crush on Aladdin too! Seems so silly now but as an 11 year old girl I thought he was a bit of alright! Lol!


----------



## Pammy31

lol @ disney crushes!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

QUOTE=Abby27;22317049]back from dinner...YES as i predicted, im too fat, and brave up re work, and that one of her daughters should be able to get preggers quickly! I can so pick it! 

then my mother started to talk CM to me and sex positions! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

2mums: Moving and heartbeat is good! im really sorry things are stressful right now. if i can do anything, or need to talk/vent, just we are all here for you love! 

Nana: focus on the ride! and have a great time!
Kiwi and smithy and squeegs: thanks heaps and heaps
thanks everyone for the support! im just so lucky to have you all xoxoxo[/QUOTE]

:gun: :grr: :saywhat: I have just found all these smileys and I think they relate to your post. WOW you certainly picked it. :hugs: CM and sex positions are a little far.

We are lucky to have you to!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ANGEL: 100mcg is pretty good. I actually did a script today for 200mcg/300mcg on alternate days. After a month you will notice the weight going off you and things will settle in about 2-3 mths (fingers crossed). 

NEWBIE: its ride day :bike: good luck hun. Let us know how you get on. Be sure to rehydrate often!! 

PAMMY: Hi. Hope all is well with you.

LAINEY: hope the dizzy and sickness goes soon or settles down to bare it. Hope you are keeping well. xx

I am one of the "Older" generations :rofl: so my boyfriend when I was 4yr old was E.T.(yes that little brown long neck alien who wanted to phone home) I LOOOOVVVVEEEEEDDDDD him and when I got old, like 24 i was going to marry him (ET) and we were going to have 5 little ET babies (3 boys and 2 girls). Yep my life was all planned. I even painted my finger red just like his. Not long after I had a crush on ET, I wanted to be a bikers girlfriend or a stripper when I grew up. Good thing I outgrew that!! :) ET would still be one of my favourite movies of all time and then followed by The Lion King. I can't watch Aladdin anymore without thinking of Peter Andre. Once he release that song "A whole new world" I just can't do it. :rofl:

Just sitting in to watch X Factor tonight. Work was so busy its nice to put my feet. It is so cold over here at the moment. The sun was shining but there was such a chill in the air. DH isn't home tonight so no fire for me. I didn't do girl guides so not very good at lighting a fire. 

Hope you girls have a wonderful day.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning girls!

Maddy, good luck monday! Try to update us if you can!

Angel, wow that is high! I don't know much about the thyroid, but with numbers like that, I can see why you've been so off lately! So glad you went to the doctors in the first place! How did the house hunting go? Hope that all goes well soon! You know what I think? Everyone has really good & really bad times, I have had some shocking years and this year seems to be picking up and it really makes up for the shit. I think next year will be the year when you can look back and say last year sucked, but this year is amazing! You will be in your new home, healthy with a bub on the way. And you will eventually forget how low the low times felt! Xxxx

Kiwi, you really had it all figured out at a kid! Haha would you believe I haven't actually seen et? I really should watch it! Glad you didn't become a bikie stripper! Lol


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby, your mum sounds like mine. So bad! 

Kiwi, I'm glad you're not having alien babies or stripping for your bikie boyfriend lol. 

Squeegs, how did your dss like Thomas yesterday? 

2mums - enjoy date night next week. God knows you deserve it!

Angel - hope you got some sleep after that big day.

Maddy - hope you get the computer sorted 

Kiwi - :hugs: hope those spermies listen to you 

Nana - have a fantastic time today and I hope your padded pants keep your china protected! 

Amanda, hope you're feeling ok, love xx 

I woke up at 3am gagging then went back to sleep until 7:30. Fx today is better

Lainey pop - how are you today? 

Sorry if I forgot anyone <3


----------



## Lisasmith

Nana, I wanted to add that I had extra ewcm stuff for a few days post ov and I still got my bfp


----------



## number2woohoo

I'm heading to my parents for lunch shortly. Shit I hope Mum doesn't start talking about CM. (Bahahaha Abby that make me kack.)
G'luck today with the ride Newbie.
Have a good day all!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Smithy, hope you can get through the day with a bit more ease! What day did you start getting MS all the time? Do you remember? My DSS loved the Thomas thing yesterday! It was a real train, so he got to go for a ride on it. Was a bit scared to start, but he had lots of fun, and had lots of fun playing on other stuff while we were there too!


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Smithy, hope you can get through the day with a bit more ease! What day did you start getting MS all the time? Do you remember? My DSS loved the Thomas thing yesterday! It was a real train, so he got to go for a ride on it. Was a bit scared to start, but he had lots of fun, and had lots of fun playing on other stuff while we were there too!

It was yesterday that I started getting the constant sickness. They few days before were just waves every now and then


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies, at work so I don't have time to comment on everything. Just wanted to say hi! Xx :flower:


----------



## Newbie32

150km done....f me. World of pain. That will teach me not to train. Ferry now and final 100. Forget walking tomorrow, I'd like to pre order my wheelchair!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh you poor love!


----------



## Abby27

Go Nana! super proud of you!

Well im Glad we BD'd yesterday, Smilie face OPK today! YAAY! i only used two of the expensive OPKs! so proud of myself. (and 10 cheap ones, which for me is good)
there is something about the smilie face that makes me happy! My temp was higher this morning....but i slept in, and probably had got up....not sure if i should count it. tomorrow will be a better indication


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ouch nana! I hope you don't ache for too long afterwards! I think a good stretch a long soak in the bath and a decent massage are in order for you tonight! Xx

Squeegs - yay for great ov timing!

Smithy I hope you feel loads better today!

AFM majorly tired after my day yesterday - an easy arvo in store to me and an early night tonight! We didn't find our home yesterday :( but am trying to stay positive about it! So long as we find one in the next 3 weeks we can be in before Christmas - really hoping that is the case! 

Have a great day lovelies!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh and kiwi I nearly pmsl at your ET crush! Lol! :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :flasher:

Kiwi sooooooo cute,I do love ET myself hehe (not a much as you) and Michael helaine songs the theme song do was even better for me growing up :) 

Abby great timing for ov :happydance:

Angel rest today, you deserve it after yesterday :hugs: and your house will find you when the time is right xxx

Squiggles grave you had any Ms yet? Done women don't get it you might be lucky! I know I'm not haha

Smithy I woke up at 6 fettling very queezy altogether! Horrible sooooooo it is!

:hi: everyone else xxx

A for me,I didn't get hone till 2am, was sooooooo tired and cranky! Daniel came first in his group for autocross sooooooo he was chuffed but I was knackered! Been having very strange cramps yesterday and today and hoping they are normal! Hoping it's just constipation :( I keep checking myself to make sure I'm not bleeding haha


----------



## Melainey

Hi Rosie :hi: x

Nana very proud of you Xx

Also I woke up feeling like I have a bad hangover! Sooooooo ill!


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> Hi Rosie :hi: x
> 
> Nana very proud of you Xx
> 
> Also I woke up feeling like I have a bad hangover! Sooooooo ill!

I feel you. I had rice for breakfast and nothing but Vegemite toast all day.


----------



## Melainey

Oh that would make me spew haha I hate vegemite! Carbs all day for me yesterday haha! Mainly potatoes!


----------



## zoomlentil

Hi ladies, can you add me to the list? :)

I'm 22 from Bendigo in Victoria. Unfortunately I'm only WTT at the moment, have to wait for my partner to be ready, which he very much isn't! I want to see that BFP next year though! :D


----------



## Melainey

Welcome zoom :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Vegemite is amazing! I'm out of taters :(

:hi: zoom


----------



## Melainey

I'm going shopping today hehe well more spuds for me hehe!


----------



## Lisasmith

Get me some while you're out!


----------



## Melainey

I will :winkwink:


----------



## Pammy31

lol wish I had baby cravings.... lol I love vegemite too.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ew yuk I don't like Vegemite! I can stomach it but would never choose to eat it!

Hi zoom I'm wtt too!


----------



## Lisasmith

They aren't cravings Pammy, it's the only thing I can stomach :( lol


----------



## Pammy31

fair enough... sorry.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Holy Guacamole temperature increase!!! WOOHOO please please please let this be a good sign... not one of those dodgy flatline non ovulation temperature like last month. Though not sure how accurate it is. DH got home around 3.30am and fortunately I was able to get back to sleep so in just under 3hrs I checked my temp and got this? Would it be ok after a broken sleep or should I miss todays recording?

I am a happy little vegemite!! I love it and until about a year ago I was introduced to Cheesymite. WOW love that to. I have found a little asian supermarket that sells vegemite and milo here (the stuff that floats on top and not the Brazilian copy that dissolves straight away) but have to get the folks to send care packs of cheesymite. Yummm. DH isn't a fan but will eat it if I have vegemite and grilled cheese.

LAINEY - spuds is such an Irish thing. I think DH has spuds once and sometimes twice a day. I like them but not that much.

ANGEL - your house will come up. When you least expect it. I am sure you will be in there before Christmas as you do realise we are all coming around for the house warming :) 

ZOOM - hi and welcome

NEWBIE - hows the ass? Fair play to you for typing at 150km!! We are all thinking of you to!! 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful sunday. My day has just begun. I have downloaded I think the latest episode of Winners & Losers. Those who watch it I just watched the one where Tiffany gets joint custody of her kids (thanks to Francis) and snogs Matt and Sophie proposes to Doug. That is the lastest one isn't it??? 

Well :hi: to everyone. Enjoy what is left of your weekend!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi kiwi!! I think your temp will be fairly accurate - when I was temping I always had broken sleep and often had to record temps that we're taken after just shy of 3 hrs sleep yet I still always saw a biphasic pattern emerge - hope this is your month! Xx


----------



## Abby27

oh Kiwi! that was a huge spike!


----------



## Pammy31

Kiwi I would gladly send you vegemite and milo!!


----------



## Lisasmith

It's ok Pammy :) 

Holy temp spike kiwi :wohoo:


----------



## Pammy31

Yummo just cooked Shephards pie for DH and I.


----------



## Melainey

Kiwi I reckon it's accurate.like angel ,I always had broken sleep and could still see clear shifts :) yay x

Men are so insensitive! I'm having terrible morning sickness!I mean TERRIBLE! And I was spewing into a bag while we were on the way to shipping, sooooooo I asked him if we could leave shipping till tomorrow but his response was "no I am going doing today cause that was ths plan" I was like hello I need to go home I'm dying here but he didn't case! Haha Fuck men!


----------



## Pammy31

My boss told me on Friday that I will have to do night shifts at work... I don't have any issue with that, except I start at 3pm Dh is up at 0500 with me. I also have to leave work alone, in the dark, on a train line notorious for muggings etc... The boss said get your licence... hmm yeah what time do i have to get lessons let alone pay for them. I don't want to do it. also the arvo shifts eqate to 30 hrs for the week... I am a fulltimer isn't that illegal?


----------



## Pammy31

thats because men don't get morning sickness


----------



## Lisasmith

I just watched the heffalump movie by myself and cried :rofl: 

Ugh, Lainey what a dick nose! Spew in his lap next time


----------



## Pammy31

lisa that comment made me spit my drink out... rofl


----------



## Lisasmith

Haha sorry :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Pammy just tell him you can't do it!

smithy hehe I told him I would :winkwink: got some morning sickness tablets! Woo hoo! And some panedol!


----------



## Melainey

Pammy just tell him you can't do it!

smithy hehe I told him I would :winkwink: got some morning sickness tablets! Woo hoo! And some panedol!


----------



## Lisasmith

What tablets did you get?


----------



## Pammy31

I am 27 days away from end of my probation... apparently the client wants it...


----------



## cossime

Hi girls!!! There has been so much to catch up on and I am finally up to date!!!!! Looks like everyone had been busy and seems to have had an eventful weekend:) there's is too many things to mention on but big hello to you all!!! Off to another work week tomorrow so will have an early night


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi cossi! :hi: I hope you have great sleep!

I'm heading to bed too ... Night all! Nana I hope you're relaxing or sleeping after your massive ride! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Night cossi <3


----------



## ginny83

yay for the temp spike Kiwi :) I'll send you some cheeseymite if you send me bacon fries ;) Do you have bacon fries in the South? I've only ever seen them sold in poundland in Northern Ireland - love them! I've asked DF's parents to send me some when they send parcels of clothes of Max but I think they think I'm joking haha

Melainey - hope those tablets kick in quickly :) Was it Maxalon that you got prescribed?

Newbie - Congrats again on your bike ride! So impressive! 

Hi to everyone else! Hope you all had a great weekend :)

AFM - I'm feeling a better today. I think I might have had something similar to day three baby blues yesterday. Annoyingly though my boobs have started leaking and tonight they actually feel engorged! I'm really hoping I don't actually start having full on leaking. I can't believe how into pregnancy my body gets in some ways but not enough to keep the baby going?


----------



## Melainey

I just got the blackmores for now, they are just ginger and b6! If they don't work I will get the prescribed ones :)

Ginny I hope your boobs don't start leaking Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi there!

Zoom, welcome! You have picked the right thread, there are lots of people on lots of different situations. How old is your OH/DH ( sorry, can't remember which you said)? Hope he gets ready soon, in the mean time, you'll have a good time with us!!

Kiwi, nice temp! I would say its accurate at this time in your cycle! Woo hoo!

Melainey, silly men! Hope you're ok! No ms for me yet, waiting, but hoping it stays away one more week!! 

Smithy, hope you feel ok too! Are you 6w 2d ATM? 

Nana, good girl! You make us all do proud! 

Ginny, the body is a strange thing isn't it! Glad you had a better day, but sorry that your body is playing terrible games with you! I hope you can get back to normal soon! Were you able to find out the sex of the baby and stuff like that, or was it too early on? Sorry of that upsets you, please don't answer if it does! Just thought it might make a difference to how you grieve etc? I'm sure you will have good and bad days for a while, just lean on Max & Chris when you need to!

Angel, hope you don't have to wait too long for your dream home!!! 
Pammy, sucks about work. Sorry! I didn't realise you didn't have a license- I guess I assumed you drove when you talked about your new car!

Sorry if I forgot anyone, loving you all! Xx


Ps all my good luck going to Maddy tomorrow!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

My beautiful squeegs, I'm 6+3 :) glad ms is leaving you alone!

Ginny, I'm sorry your body is doing that to you <3 it is very common in 2nd trimester losses though :(


----------



## ginny83

Nah, we won't find out until we get the results of the testing. 

Although I was induced (and it actually felt just as bad a labour with Max!) I didn't actually deliver the baby so therefore never saw it, they rushed me off to surgery before anything was delivered. I asked the nurse when I woke up but she said they don't get told those details. To be honest, I'm not sure how the baby comes out during surgery - I have a feeling it's not in a nice way, but I don't like thinking about that as it makes me feel bad for choosing not to deliver (although I'm not sure if I had a choice really). 

My understanding is that a baby at 16 weeks has visible gender bits, but the baby doesn't really look like a proper baby. I didn't want to see the baby because I think I have a nicer image in my head of what our angel looks like :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny :hugs::hugs: i think you are better off with the picture in your head. sending much love to you and chris, and hope your body gets back to 'normal' quickly. thinking of ya!! 

everyone else, ive read everything, and forgot all of it! sorry, thinking of you all


----------



## Melainey

I agree with 2 mums gunny :) I think a picture in your has it's much better Xx


----------



## Pammy31

yeah my dh drives.. i had the good credit for the car..


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ginny83 said:


> yay for the temp spike Kiwi :) I'll send you some cheeseymite if you send me bacon fries ;) Do you have bacon fries in the South? I've only ever seen them sold in poundland in Northern Ireland - love them! I've asked DF's parents to send me some when they send parcels of clothes of Max but I think they think I'm joking haha
> 
> Melainey - hope those tablets kick in quickly :) Was it Maxalon that you got prescribed?
> 
> Newbie - Congrats again on your bike ride! So impressive!
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Hope you all had a great weekend :)
> 
> AFM - I'm feeling a better today. I think I might have had something similar to day three baby blues yesterday. Annoyingly though my boobs have started leaking and tonight they actually feel engorged! I'm really hoping I don't actually start having full on leaking. I can't believe how into pregnancy my body gets in some ways but not enough to keep the baby going?

GINNY its a deal!!! We get bacon fries here in the south as well. Are they the "pub" bacon fries or the "tesco" bacon fries :happydance:

HOpe you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## MajorBee

Hi girlies! :wave: 

Abs, those are things that shouldn't come up as topics of conversation over dinner with your mum! At least you were kinda expecting it...

Lainey, Lisa & 2Mums, hope the pregnancies are going super well. Blah to morning sickness (when preggo with DD I very gracefully chucked up in the bin outside a supermarket in front of a handful of shoppers then waltzed in to get my groceries...better than the gutter!?). And yay to scans and heartbeats and wiggly babies!

Ginny, I appreciate your decision about seeing your baby. That must've been difficult, but I really understand how your own mental image of your baby & the promise of your baby is a wonderful way to remember them. I hope you're having more positive days than not, and so pleased to hear your OH is so supportive. 

Nana, holy bike ride batman, well done!

Cossie, how old is you LO?

Kiwi, yay for temp spikes! So hoping its a lucky month for you.

Angel, hope the next 3 weeks finds you the perfect family home. Then you get can get all settled in & fill it with babies :baby:

Pammy, I'd question the 30 hrs = full time thing, sounds dodgy.

Zoom, hi and welcome!

Taralyn, hope alls good with you.

So sorry as I'm sure I've missed someone. But hello :wave:

AFM I've had a lovely weekend away. Fab food, lots of champagne, pampering & laughing at DD telling the ducks that they are ducks. Crazy kid. A bit worried OH will be away at O time this month but he has promised me that if we miss it this cycle then he'll make sure he's here next cycle. Fingers crossed I O a day or two late this month! Maybe I should find something to stress out about...


----------



## number2woohoo

Ginny you could try some over the counter codral cold and flu - the psudoephadrine dries up milk as well as noses. Hugs to you love, thinking of you xoxo

Hi to all - blech to Monday mornings!


----------



## MajorBee

Oh number2, sorry hon, forgot you in my "duffered" list. How are you feeling?


----------



## Abby27

Morning ladies! just a quick pop in, temp is still low this morning so no Ov yet! but i think it might be today. i think ive done an ok job this month, BD yesterday and the day before, and might get one in this afternoon, will see. 

i am totally dreading going to work, which is a terrible mindset to be in! 

Last two BD didnt leak to much! which was interesting


----------



## Lisasmith

Ginny I think you made the right decision <3 

Morning everyone


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA! I don't have time to read up on the millions of posts I've missed. I've had a busy but fun weekend... Hope you've all had lovely weekends too?! I'll try & catch up later but might just have to start from here again. :) xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Feeling fine now. Mildly worried that is a bad thing but hoping it is just the end of morning sickness. It stopped at 9 weeks dead on, overnight.


----------



## Newbie32

Morning ladies :)

Well the good news is I can still walk, although my bum bones at every sore!!!! Feel like ones to sit on one of those inflatable balloon thingies!!!!

About to set off back to Sydney, this is always such a long drive! At least I can catch up on my posts from the backseat (the boys fight over the driving)....

Much love xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Glad you can walk nana. Hope the trip home is a nice one :) 

I'm sure you're just getting out of ms early, love :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good morning!

Ginny, I agree with the others, I'm sure it would stick in your mind seeing your baby, a picture in your mind is far better! And ever being put in your situation, I don;t know that I could even consider delivering the baby...it would just be too mentally & physically draining for more heartache at the end of it. How you feeling today?

Nana - CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so proud of you, what an amazing achievement!!! You are a super hero in my eyes!!! :) Hope the trip doesn't drag on for too long! 

Number 2 - I think you will be getting out of morning sickness early this time round! Lucky girl. I wouldn't be worried about it - easier said than done, it's so easy to give that advice, not so easy to take it! :)

Hope everyone has a fab day!! :)

by the way....I have picked my thermometer back up the last couple of days....think I might retire it again.. lol Once an addict, always an addict?!?! It's going back in the cupboard so I can't test first thing!


----------



## lisamfr

Morning All,

Looks like you girls have been busy chatting as normal. I am finally up to date on what everyone&#8217;s been up to. 

Hope everyone with ms feel better this week.

Melainey &#8211; Happy to hear your baby is growing along nicely. 

2mum &#8211; I really hope OH is feeling better this week. 

Nana &#8211; Hope you didn&#8217;t get to wet on the Hwy way yesterday. I think we went past some of you yesterday on the way down to Geelong & then back up to Melbourne. Have a safe road trip home 

Sorry I have been MIA. I just needed to take some time off & try not to focus on TTC. I am back in the two week game. So let&#8217;s see what happens this month.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey Lisa! That's fine - we've all been there & totally understand! Hope you caught your eggy so you can forget about it for a while! 


Ggrrr today is a shit of a day. I'm just frustrated at everything- very highly strung. Nobody better get in my way today! Lol I just had the worlds most annoying customer & god I found it hard to smile at her. Lol


----------



## Melainey

Kiwi and Ginny I LOVE bacon fries :) 

Abby hopefully you o today :)

Nana you legend Xx

Ababa great about the morning sickness :happydance:

(I realise I called Amanda Ababa but I laughed so hard I had to leave it hahaha :rofl: )

Angel how are you honey?Xx

Lisa great to have you back and yay for tww x

Squeegs you lucky girl having no Ms hehe :hugs: 

2mums hippie you and oh are doing great Xx

major yay for awesome weekend :)

Hope I got most Xx

I'm knackered but not sleeping great lately cause I'm too warm! Having horrible dreams too! Gosh I wish it was Dec already haha! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Hi Lucy, how are those lovely girls of yours?

Oh no Squeegs! people are sooooooo rude hey!


----------



## Lisasmith

Rude customers suck! 
What are bacon fries? I love bacon, I could marry bacon.


----------



## Melainey

Bacon fries are crisps :) little pieces of heaven in your mouth hehe!


----------



## Lisasmith

I think I need them. Mmmm bacon


----------



## Melainey

I need a hamburger! I've been craving one for days!I just wasn't a hamburger with egg, onion and ketchup haha and maybe bacon :winkwink:


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh stopppp that sounds good


----------



## number2woohoo

I am very suspicious of meat flavoured chips.
Cheers
Ababa


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Mm that sounds epic! Yummo! 

My customer wasn't so much rude as annoying and wasting my time. She has been in about 4 times, last time I remembered her & puller her file out to show her what she looked at and she couldn't even remember. I mean why come and look at blinds when you don't want blinds. I would never walk into a carpet shop just to browse, waste their time, get them to start a file & provide quotes when I have no intention of even getting carpet... Why do people do it with curtains & blinds?!

Yeah, need some comfort food. Lol


----------



## Maddy40

Happy Monday! 

Just a quick drop-in as I'm at the library. Our home computer died on the weekend, it won't even turn on. 

Ginny my love..... I still have questions/scenarios and images floating around in my brain. I also had the op rather than labour. Now I REALLY hate the tickers that show the development at 10wks, 11wks, 12wks :( I will never know for sure what happened during our process either - thank goodness for sleepy-drugs. I do think it's better that way. But it doesn't mean I don't think about frequently. Big hugs to you all.

AFM today is the big day. DH & I had a lovely brunch together and now just killing time until the FS appointment at lunchtime. ...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy, I couldn't imagine what it would feel like. How far along we're you with your loss? 

I'm glad you have made a nice day of it with your dh! :)


----------



## Melainey

Goodluck Maddy :hugs: x

Ababa - Why so suspicious? 

Squigglebum - That is sooooo annoying ! Just tell her to ef off haha! :hugs:

I really wish this headache would ef off! I'm thinking maybe it's lack of sugar? I am only cravng ham and cheese toasties and hamburgers hahe :rofl: I don't want anything else!


----------



## cossime

MajorBee said:


> Hi girlies! :wave:
> 
> Cossie, how old is you LO?

Hi MajorBee :hi: not sure wht LO is?? :shrug: Is it Loved One in which case husband is 29 next month or son who is 3 in December :) Think that covers it all! :winkwink:


----------



## cossime

Smithy Still waiting to hear how you told your hubby about your pregnancy! I think I must have missed the story:)


----------



## Lisasmith

You didn't miss it ;) ill share soon xx


----------



## Melainey

I think it means little one :)


----------



## lisamfr

yes LO means little one.


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey, meat flavoured chips always just taste weird. Wrong weird. 

Had a girl from a TTC FB group I'm on recently post a photo of her angel after her recent loss - um well that is just a little bit tooooooo confronting for me. Do not like. :/


----------



## ginny83

Number 2 - thanks for the tip, I might buy some and try it. I don't have full on colostrum - it's just that clear oily stuff. Still annoying though and my boobs are killing me. 

Also, I've had MS where I think it's finished and then starts up again a week later! Hope you're off the hook though :)

MajorBee - finger's crossed for late Oing!

Kiwi - I'll have to ask DF. They must be the pub ones as I could never find them in Tesco's in London - only in poundland in NI. I think I would become the size of a house if we moved to NI - love all the food. Although, I am also over potatoes. Whenever DF decides to cook dinner it always involves some form of potato. 

Newbie - enjoy resting your backside on the trip back to Sydney hehe

Lisa - fingers crossed for you x

M2Q - do you sell blinds? I need blinds for our new house. It's so confusing. I don't know what to get. 

Maddy - good luck for today x

Smithy - looking forward to hearing your story! I've decided if I'm lucky enough to get another BFP I'll do a more special surprise announcement for DF. I'm terrible with not blabbing things to him so have never managed to not call him immediately when I've got the slightest hint of a second line haha

AFM - Feeling really happy today. We had a final house inspection and it looks like we'll be able to move in about 2-3 weeks! Yay!

I also got a call from the hospital. Apparently I did deliver the baby completely - it happened just after they put me to sleep which explains why I was in so much pain. This is good news because it means they'll be able to do a post mortem on the baby which may give/rule out some reasons for why the miscarriage happened. Obviously I don't like the thought of them doing essentially an autopsy on the baby, but I figure this little baby is trying to help it's future brothers/sisters have a better chance of making it.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny, it's a horrible thought, but it is how medicine has got to where it is today. I look at it the same as you, future babies may benefit from the knowledge gained from this one. Still really hard though!! 

Yay for the house! Yes, I do curtains & blinds, can give you any advice you like. Do you have anything in mind? I guess there are a few main things to figure out, what you want, what is most functional, what is in your budget etc. there are a few different ways to compromise and save a few pennies, but still get something quality. In my opinion, if you buy cheap shit, it costs more in the long run. And not just with blinds, everything!


----------



## Maddy40

Ginny hopefully there will be some answers. xxx

FS ordered a bunch of tests for both of us & we'll see him again in 3 weeks. He was reluctant to give any type of feedback about our chances at this stage.


----------



## number2woohoo

Ginny I hope they come back quickly with some answers love xo
Also I am sure you would know but will mention it just incase, wear as tight a sports bra as you can to help with the drying up and also be sure not to face the shower front on if it is too hot. xoxo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy, disappointing, but I understand why he won't give you any indication without running the tests. 3 weeks will fly by! Xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- hope you get some answers that will help in the future, or just an everything is ok answer, and you can try again as soon as you're ready!! So excited for the house, and I'm happy to read you're feeling happy today!! xx

maddy- FX for your tests and answers!!! 

i agree that meat flavoured chips or anything that is not meat is just wrong. And i also can't deal with egg on hamburgers, never see that in america, and its just weird!!! All i've been wanting are croissants and hot chocolate, i think i should go to france for the remainder of this. But cannot wait for my favorite foods when i go home in dec! have been saving my pregnancy weight gain for that month in the states! :haha: 

everyone else- hello!! thinking of you all! 
We have more DR appointments this week, two for OH and one for our puppy dog (puppy is just getting check up, scheduled vaccines)


----------



## number2woohoo

Thank you 2 mums! A voice of reason! :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good luck with the tests amber!! And I bet you can't wait for your food treats in the states!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi lovelies!! We had a busy weekend which is why I haven't been around but I did read through all your posts and must say the half page of hamburger talk/cravings made me giggle! 

Squeegs- I don't really have MS yet either just occasional waves of nausea, no vomiting yet! 

Lainey and Smithy- hope your MS subsides

Maddy- glad you have a game pan, tests are the only way to start!!

Nana- congrats to you Hun!!!! Xx

Number2- one of my best friend said her MS stopped exactly at 9 weeks too!

Ginny- your attitude is amazing!! Congrats on the house xx

Pammy, Missie, Amber, Lucy, Angel, Abby and anyone I missed, hi! :wave: xx


----------



## lisamfr

Just got back from lunch. DH called me to tell me that the government are cutting baby bonus for your second child. So annoying! It's starts from the 1 July 2013. So most of you are fine. Also cuts to private health rebates (I think that starts 2014). Which is so unfair! They are always changing it!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I think they're taking 400 off the baby bonus


----------



## cossime

Gosh I sooooo cbf'd!!!! I have decided I am just going to do nothing for the remainder of my day (less than an hour as I finish at 3:30pm) and try and build up some energy for the gym...it's not looking good!

Sucks about the government changing the baby bonus allowance butthere is also the paid maternity allowance isn't there? Don't quote me on anything but I'm sure you can have one or the other if you are working full time...?

Ginny, you are so strong and you amaze me :hugs:

How is the day going for everyone?

I agree, meat flavoured anything apart from actual meat is not my thing however, 2 mums I absolutely LOVE egg on everything including hamurgers and pizza! That was the one thing I missed whilst pregnant with DS (I love runny sunny-side up eggs:) )!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Good luck with the tests amber!! And I bet you can't wait for your food treats in the states!

thanks!!!! ive already got a list of the restaurants i need to go to, and have given my mum a list of meals i 'need' hahaha, easier to get now i can blame it on the bean too!!

edit : Cossi- im probably alone with the not liking egg on things, seems to be very aussie, if not else where too, just not the states. But I dont like eggs on the best days, have gone off them recently, i go in stages about eggs, but when and if i do eat them, only scrambled or hard boiled for me! thats just the tip of the iceberg with my pickiness though, i'm a food freak, my food cant touch either, im just a mess, :rofl::rofl:


----------



## lisamfr

cossime said:


> Gosh I sooooo cbf'd!!!! I have decided I am just going to do nothing for the remainder of my day (less than an hour as I finish at 3:30pm) and try and build up some energy for the gym...it's not looking good!
> 
> Sucks about the government changing the baby bonus allowance butthere is also the paid maternity allowance isn't there? Don't quote me on anything but I'm sure you can have one or the other if you are working full time...?
> 
> 
> Coss - yes, you pick one or the other baby bonus or paid maternity. The paid maternity use to be $500 they are cutting it down two $300 when you have a 2nd or 3rd child.


----------



## number2woohoo

Rosie, thanks for telling me about your friend - that eases my mind somewhat as it's only human to worry about these things, especially when you have experienced losses before xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Yes, they have cut the BB from $5K to $3K.
Damn, how am I going to get a new flat screen tv now. 
They still have the paid parental leave and also child care rebate. 
I get pretty bloody annoyed with government benefits because I feel like I am punished for working hard for the last 25 years to get up that bloody ladder - I'm eligible for stuff all. I do get the child care rebate which is very useful. 50% of your childcare fees you get back, Up to $7500/year. I would struggle without that as Harrison's daycare is over $100/day.


----------



## LLPM

Hi, I agree meat flavoured crisps/chips are just a bit weird. 

With the baby bonus, they're cutting it from $5000 to $3000 for second and subsequent babies. It seems like a big drop but honestly I think it's a great idea. The reasoning they gave was that first time parents need to buy all the big stuff whereas for most people they'll reuse stuff for future kids and its not worth it for the government. They'll save $461 million in 3 years. Cossi you are right...any person who has been working prior to pregnancy is entitled to almost $10,000 instead which is a fair chunk of people who it won't affect anyway.


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh I see! I'm not fussed at all. I sold everything that was baby related lol.

It used to make me crazy that people were having babies for the 5k..


----------



## LLPM

Amanda, I can imagine its frustrating when you work hard and lose eligibility. To be honest we do better by DH being a student and me staying at home than we would both working. For me personally I'd rather live in a shack and stay at home with my kids scraping around for food than work, but I've been brought up with that as a realistic option...I know for the majority of people that lifestyle just wouldn't be ok. Thankfully the government pays for parents to stay at home...admittedly not a lot, but we get by and we've never gone into debt. I guess we all see it from different ends of the spectrum. For me I can't believe how generous the government are but that's because their support allows me to do what I love without starving or having to live somewhere awful. I really think its a hard choice though.


----------



## number2woohoo

well, just to clarify the amount, the paid parental leave is taxed. So it's not really $10k at all, so halve that if you are on a high rate of tax normally.


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM - yeah, I know - I am on the complete other end of the scale in how I look at it to you. I have elearned not to discuss it with people because it makes my blood boil, lol.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I think it's good in that it will help to 'break the cycle' - people breeding to stay off work... I see it frOm both sides, I, like Lucy appreciate any help I will get ( I have never in my life got money from any other way than working, so I base this on what I will get rather than what I have already gotten) I also see it from Amanda's side as I hate that people work their asses off get nothing, and they pay for all the deadbeats to sit at home & spend their kids money on booze & smokes! 

Hope that all came out the right way. I was trying to agree with you both, do I hope my wording didn't offend anyone! 

And to clarify, loop, I dont think you're one of the drop kicks 'in the cycle'!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh, and Smithy - totally agree......fancy having a baby to get $5000 - what are these people thinking...do they honestly have no concept of how much it costs to raise a child!


----------



## Abby27

Hi Ladies, well another super stressful day at work, and now i have to work tonight. i sort of hope they do make us all redundant, at least we will get a pay out and the stress of work will stop! 
i also see that there is some discussion on BB and such, i promise when i have more time i will look into all of this for you all! (i used to work there, so can work out if BB has gone down but paid parental leave on the up etc, cause PPL is more $ than BB)

I have to do some work this afternoon/evening (POOO) but i have a quick question, yesterday smilie face so positive surge, temp down this morning, but i expect i ov'd today. no smilie face this afternoon. so....do we BD? i dont think i can get one in with stupid work stuff. but i will if i have to. advice? i figure ive ov'd today, so a BD now probably wont help

Sorry i have to dash! love to all xoxoxox


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby I did the deed 2 days prior to ovulation on my BFP month. I think much of it seems to be blind luck mixed with reasonably good timing. The same might work for you :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I want to come back to oz to have a baby. U get absolutely feck all here in Ireland. No such thing as a baby allowance and maternity leave is paid at Ur employers discression. He has to keep Ur job open but he doesn't give u a cent. The government gives 129 per fortnight I think it is per child as Ur allowance. 
There was an article just last week in newspaper that a couple both who work go with good for a day each week do their kids have three meals a day and they haven't eaten meat in about 6 months cause its too expensive. It breaks Ur heart. The joys of being in a recession. In saying that all government officials are still on there 6 figure wages and while the rest if the country loses theirs job they have given themselves a payrise! Sorry my rant is over :( pretty bad to get worked up first thing Monday morning. 

Hope everyone is having a great day

Newbie - hope Ur ass is improving

Number2 - glad the ms has stopped for u. A friend of mine never had a single symptom only at about 4mth she started getting a tummy. She is due in 4 wks. U are one of the lucky ones 

Maddy - glad all went well today. 3 wks will flyby and u will get some answers. 

As for bacon fries. I don't think they taste exactly like bacon it's just a flavour but they are cut into little shapes of bacon which are so cute. I will buy a packet and post a picture :) 

Hope u all have a great day . My temp dropped today

Oh Abby - not sure about opk anymore. I got a smiley tue and seeing that was day after op didn't do anything so we bd we'd morning. Got no smiley at lunch so bd wed night to be sure and bd thurs. who knows if it's worked or not. I use to be so confident with them now I have no idea. Girls are getting pg doing it before smiley face even though box says during smiley face. I give up guessing


----------



## Pammy31

They say 2 days before ovulation is optimum for the eggy to be caught!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Whoever "they" are, they are right!


----------



## Pammy31

I hope I caught mine... DH asked if I timed our sex this month... I actually didn't... he was the one who was horney!!


----------



## Abby27

Well the book im reading says that for a woman over 35 her best chances are to BD 2-1 day of ov plus day of. but 2-1 day is your best bet. So Kiwi it really depends on when you actually ov based on the smilie. I know that Nana ovs the same day, i think i ov'd today, so yesterday and the day before were my best days. Smilie only gave me day before odds, not two days before!


but what Amanda says is correct i think....good timing and just plan luck. However Kiwi your tubes are all cleaned out from the dye....so that changes your odds in the favour of BFP a bit more!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs, the positive test is supposed to predict ov, so doing it yesterday should be enough. If you are worrie, try for BD tomorrow just to cover your bases. but even if you skip today and today isn't ov day, yesterdays should still be fine.

Kiwi, you can have a fallback rise ( look it up on FF) so if your temp goes back up tomorrow you're sweet. Do the same, keep BDing just to be sure, but maybe go every second or 3rd day until you get your sustained temp rise!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy31 said:


> I hope I caught mine... DH asked if I timed our sex this month... I actually didn't... he was the one who was horney!!

so did you tell him about the timing of it?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Maybe, but i think I might have missed it - who knows. Wed (the day we BD) was ovulation day (I think going by smiley faces), This month I couldn't tell as so much stuff was coming out of there (*SORRY TMI*) :blush: so not sure what was me, what was the hospital stuff, what was DH, what was anything. I guess in about 9 days we will find out.


----------



## MissieT

Hi everyone,

Have read bits and pieces over the last few days but been really hectic and trying to get over jet lag. Hope you are all well.
Nana - well done on the ride - I hope your John Wayne walk doesn't last too long
Ginny - pleased your feeling happy today and to hear your happy house news. 
Abby - sorry work is so crappy
Maddy - pleased the appointment went well and the next 3 weeks fly by :)
Mmmmm, bacon crisps! In the UK they are called Frazzles and are even coloured to look like bacon - makes my mouth water just thinking about them!
Kiwi - fingers crossed for that egg catching.
2Mums - there is nothing wrong with not wanting your food to touch ;) I've done it since I was a child - my Mum bought me a prison plate! Now my tolerance of food touching seems to be directly linked to my hormones. Just re-read that and appreciate I sound a bit weird!
Big hi to everyone I missed :)

Feeling a bit down today. Not sure BD was particularly well timed and unsure how much the travelling will effect everything this cycle - I guess time will tell. Went back to work today and missing everyone after the holiday :( Sorry for the moan. Maybe a glass of wine and an early night......


----------



## Abby27

i hope so Kiwi! i really want this to be your month! i hope i get a rise tomorrow ....if i do, then i think ive worked out my OPK, BD, ratio (cheap OPK vs expensive and how to read it all)! also then leave OPKing for this month, i find it very stressful. 
then im going to try not to test till 14 dpo! well thats the plan. 

im pulling these data reports for work tomorrow, and each month takes 20min to run! painful, but at least its work i can do from home and not use my brain to much, and should save me time tomorrow. its nice i can pop in and see you all!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

QUESTION: how long does it take for FF to give you the red lines? It will be interesting to see when FF thinks I have O'd. 

MISSY T: jet lag is a b**ch. I was so excited last year when we were flying home as AF still hadn't arrived and I was 3 days late, only for her to turn up while waiting in customs at Brisbane airport. Was gutted. Fingers crossed your timing was spot on and the travel didn't make that much difference to your TWW cycle (only your sleep cycle). A glass of wine is always the best cure! :wine:


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi it takes three days of higher temps, your temp was still higher today than the average of the other days.


----------



## Abby27

Missie, im really sorry you are down hun! in this game, you just never know, and so you never give up hope! i hope its your month!


----------



## cossime

Abby, I haven't done anything this month and I feel grey about it:) I wouldn't even know what day or if I have/haven't ovulated yet!!! Me and DH have just been DTD whenever & I love it again! Trust me, you will love not OPKing next cycle provided ur not pregga's already!! I'm not actively "TTC" for the remainder of the year and have been enjoying it so far:) so it's not all bad after all:)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Cossime - sounds like a perfect plan. I am addicted. I had the shakes and hot sweats not checking my temps for 2 days last week :rofl: I blame newbie for that, she introduced me to temping :) and I have a poas addiction as well. I need to constantly pee on something. Don't know what I use to do with all that money and time 2yrs before ttc


----------



## kiwipauagirl

After we all get a BFP I think we might need to start a new group like AA for POAS anonymos


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi we should buy shares in OPKs and HPTs! seeing as we are keeping them in business! you at least ov around the same day, im a random shot, so have to test from pretty much CD6 (well may be CD 10, but i do CD 6 incase!)

Cossie i cant see me stopping unless i have a bfp. i NTNP for two years with nothing! i realise now i was doing at the wrong time, so im only 75% concerned about that! i try to keep it so DH doesnt know. but that rarely works....seeing as if he says he isnt in the mood i yell at him. i didnt mean to do that, but i suffer from pre ov stress! hahaha, i feel ok now, so im hoping i popped an eggy


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I think I actually have shares in Clear Blue. I was tempted to ring them for a job seeing i spend so much money on the company :) 
what sucked for me is that last month I got 2 big smiley faces and I still didn't ovulate. Which naive for me I thought a smiley meant you ovulate. I actually asked the surgeon last week when asking about TTC this month and he said that can happen. Those tests predict a surge rise but it doesn't predict ovulation. You might get the high levels but an egg doesn't get released which was my problem last month. But I still used them this month. They are good for an indication. When I started using them I started the day after AF and continued for 2 wks to get some idea when I O'd. I thought day 14 (like the book says) and was proven wrong. My cycles are short so my smiley faces are usually day 10. My bill that month was ridiculous.


----------



## Pammy31

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Pammy31 said:
> 
> 
> I hope I caught mine... DH asked if I timed our sex this month... I actually didn't... he was the one who was horney!!
> 
> so did you tell him about the timing of it?Click to expand...

I showed him my chart... big mistake...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies! Sorry I have been Mia all day Ieft my laptop at home for the second Monday in a row!!!

Maddy I'm glad the fs ordered lots of tests for you - hopefully they'll give some clear answers and help you work out a way forward that results in a bfp!!!

Ginny I hope the post mortem is helpful and means that next time round you can carry to term - I am so amazed by how strong you are - you're such an inspiration! Xx

Thinking of all those with ms!

2mums I hope all your dr appts with OH and puppies go well xx

Cossie I must admit I'm enjoying the not timing sex bit of my wtt stint! I'm glad to hear you're finding ntnp enjoyable!

Not sure how I feel about bacon flavoured chips - I like the honey baked ham kettle chips so I might like them?! I don't like beef jerky though - ew- despite it being meat!

Lisa and lucy nice to see you both on here - I missed you!

Hi to everyone else too - I know I've left out lots of people but I haven't got a pen and paper or my laptop handy to make notes! And my poor tired brain is suffering tonight! I love you all though xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi aa for peeing on sticks hahahahaha I love it! What about PSA - piss sticks anon?? lol I'm sure someone else can think up something a lot more creative! and don't worry, I'm pretty sure Melainey had an anovulatory cycle the one before she got her BFP!

Abs, haha Thats so funny! I seriously think pre ov tension is a real thing! I get in fowl moods before the big O! lol

Cossi, so glad you're enjoying your stress free love making! It really does get shit after a while TTC!! I haven't BD'd since we got our BFP we are just enjoying the break. lol It will be nice when it starts again, we will be able to do it just cos we feel like it! 

Missy, hope you feel better hun! And I hope you can catch your eggy too!

Pammy - why?? what did he say when you showed him your chart?

Angel - hi miss! Good to see you, sometimes you just put a smile on my face just by saying a quick hello! :) you're just one of those people who can lift anyone's mood just by walking in the room!


----------



## Pammy31

he thinks i am trying everything i can to fall preggers


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

What did you say to that? It's kinda true isn't it?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Squeegs you make me smile too! I love your honesty and upfrontness (if that's even a word -lol) - thanks for always being genuine! My pop lives at laurieton - we'll have to catch up next time I'm up there!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nice! Laurieton is a nice little town! It's where I lived during high school and mum & dad live there still! I go there often! I would ask your pops name, but there isn't much point, I mostly keep to myself & hardly know anyone my own age, so it's very unlikely I would know your pop! Haha
I would love to catch up though!


----------



## Pauls_angel

He has only lived there for a few years so you prob wouldn't know him anyway :) 

Heading to bed now my sweets - chat more tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Same here! Night angel!

Night everyone else!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Night girls x


----------



## ginny83

Pammy - I think you need to be careful with ntnp. It sounds like you're ntnp in hopes to get a BFP, but maybe your DH is ntnp but doesn't actually want to get a BFP. Unfortunately for your DH if your not using contraception it means that you have a chance of falling pregnant - doesn't matter how much you try or not try.

Maybe you should tell him that you actually do want to be pregnant and is he on the same page as you with it.

I'm just worried that you are going to fall pregnant and then he's not going to be able to celebrate it with you because he'll think you did on purpose or something. Getting pregnant is too special of a thing to not have both people on board 100% x


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, finally home and very tired...looking forward to a massive catch up this week xxx


----------



## Melainey

Hoo ladies, just popped in to say hi! Didn't read anything yet cause I've been very very sick.. went to the hospital doctor cause I've hadnever ending migraine for the past few days that got worse :-( 

so I will say goodnight to you beautiful oasis now and will catch up tomorrow when I hopefully feel better xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hope you feel better melainey!!!! drink lots of water if possible. i've had headaches too, a migrane the other day but bc my neck is out of place. hope they were able to help you doll!!!! xxx


----------



## Pammy31

Ginny dh has told me if i am pregnant at anytime he will be happy. i am not using sny extra things to fall pregnant and i am letting him do the first moves on wanting to make love... ginny hugs and love sweety i am very honoured you care so much.


----------



## Pammy31

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> What did you say to that? It's kinda true isn't it?

i want a child yes... but i am not using preseed or softcups or any additional things.


----------



## zoomlentil

Hi ladies!

Melainey, sorry to hear about the migraine! :( I hope you feel better soon! 

I am officially two days late for my period, with spotting today that I only found because I thought AF was coming and put a tampon in - blood speck about the size of a pinhead. Been having twinges on one side for the last day or so. I am a terrible symptom spotter but I feel that even I'm not overreacting with what's going on right now! :haha: My luteal phase seems to be a bang-on 11 days every time, and right now I'm 13, nearly 14DPO. 

I'm thinking I'm going to test tomorrow morning, but if I implanted today or yesterday, will it be too early to tell? I have a first response.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

zoomlentil said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Melainey, sorry to hear about the migraine! :( I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I am officially two days late for my period, with spotting today that I only found because I thought AF was coming and put a tampon in - blood speck about the size of a pinhead. Been having twinges on one side for the last day or so. I am a terrible symptom spotter but I feel that even I'm not overreacting with what's going on right now! :haha: My luteal phase seems to be a bang-on 11 days every time, and right now I'm 13, nearly 14DPO.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to test tomorrow morning, but if I implanted today or yesterday, will it be too early to tell? I have a first response.



Hi zoom. I have known girls to get Bfp using first response 10 dpo do if u are 13 then u can use them. Use it tomorrow and go from there if AF hasn't shown up in a day or two do it again. One of the girls on here didn't get her Bfp until four days late.


----------



## Abby27

Morning Ladies, well wish me luck! today is going to be one of those long and awful days at work....which if they continue i will have to look for other work. I so hope i ov'd, We did manage to get in another BD.
See you on the flip side of the day!


----------



## MissieT

Good luck Abby. I hope your horrid day turns into a surprisingly good day and that you have Ov'd :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Abby27 said:


> Morning Ladies, well wish me luck! today is going to be one of those long and awful days at work....which if they continue i will have to look for other work. I so hope i ov'd, We did manage to get in another BD.
> See you on the flip side of the day!

Good luck for Ur day! Woohoo on the bd :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ooohhhh! Zoom, can't wait for your result! God luck!

Pammy, you sound like you know what you're doing, but tracking your ovulation in three different ways and being on vitamins to regulate your cycle sound to me like you're trying pretty hard even if you're not using soft cups etc- I don't think anyone else on here is using them either. I'm the same as Ginny, I get that desire to have a baby, but I also know what it's like when people get pregnant on purpose when the man doesn't want it. I know he says he would be happy with a baby, but if that's the case he wouldn't get cranky about your chart, so maybe he has make a decision about what he really wants. I only say all this as that's how dss came about, it took my husband until he was 2 1/2 until he was on good enough terms with his ex to be able to see him at home. I know your situation is very different to that as you're in a loving relationship, but a baby changes everything, and those emotions of blame etc are very hard to deal with. 

Nana, glad you're back!

Morning everyone else!


----------



## MajorBee

Hello girls, just a quick drop in to say gotta get myself a proper thermometer! My temp has been the same every morning so far. That's not right! 

Hope you're all well. I'm off to bed. A little early but I'm tired. Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Have a nice sleep major!!

Abby, hope you get through the day ok! Glad you got in an extra bd!! Have a good one xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Morning girls. 
Anyone who's interested, FF has a FB promo on again - $24.95 for 12 months VIP.
Have a great day xo


----------



## lisamfr

Morning girls,

Thanks woohoo. 

how is everyone this morning?


----------



## Lisasmith

Morning girls :)


----------



## cossime

Morning ladies :hi: Feeling very tired and I think I'm already in holiday mode:) We leave next Wednesday and it couldn't come any sooner!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Blah- I feel yuk today! I've got AF cramps coming & going and my tummy feels like its full of air. It's sore & making me feel really yuk. I think today may be the day I start to get sick. I'm glad it's today tho, jury duty tomorrow, so at least if I'm sick I'll be able to tell them. It would have been the worst to start getting sick mid trial! 

Ababa, good call on the ff special! 

Hi everyone!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies

Ababa :rofl:

Abby hope the day isn't as bad as you think! :hugs: 

Major have a good sleep :)

Squiggles :( hope you don't feel too bad x

Amber thank you honey x

I feel even worse today,I don't know how I'm going to work today! I feel like absolute poop! Didn't sleep, felt queezy all night and still do more, and my head is still spinning! Wish the first tri was over already! :( 

:hi: kiwi, angel, Lisa, smithy, and anybody else I have forgotten x love you all x


----------



## Lisasmith

Lainey, take the day off. It's not worth it to go xx


----------



## Melainey

It's too late now to let them know :( it actually feels like I'm dying! I just want to cry :( x


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey sorry you feel shite. What have you tried to keep the nausea at bay? Are you eating small amounts more regularly? You'll need to be eating every 2 hours. Even if it is just some sultanas or nuts. I actually find a couple of small lollies ward off nausea - must be a blood sugar thing. Ginger ale also helps me.


----------



## Melainey

I can't drink ginger ale, it makes me sick but yeah eating small when I can, hut this constant headache/migraine us killing me! I also got sine morning sickness tablets that have ginger and b6 in then but not helping! :(


----------



## number2woohoo

try lemonade? Red cordial?
You need to try to drink some fluids - your blood is increasing in volume so you have a greater need for it. It's possibly the cause of the terrible headache - dehydration. Is your urine darker than it should be at the moment? That'd be a good indicator. 
Hugs love - hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Melainey

I might try lemonade :) my pee is pottery clear normally! strange! Thanks Ababa x


----------



## number2woohoo

I couldn't agree more, it would be very strange to have pottery pee.


----------



## ginny83

Try icy poles - they were a god sent for me. Also fruit tingles :)


----------



## ginny83

pottery clear doesn't sound nice! haha


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha I don't even know what I was trying to say hehe :rofl: 

I had an orange and helped a little! Will try the icy poles :)

Thanks ladies, this is sooooooo strange to me Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh lainey so sorry to hear you hvent been well! I hope that migraine goes away quick smart hun xx

Pammy i agree with the other girls....it doesnt sound like you DH is convinced on the whole baby thing if he is getting upset about your chart. I hope you work it out tho, I cant imagine trying this whole TTC/NTNP without knowing that my DH was in the same headspace as me x

Well ive just logged on to take a 5 min sanity check from a hellish start to the week (2 days of annual leave and a back up of 388 emails with issues will do that to you).

Where is everyone else at?

Ginny i hope you are managing ok hun xx

Ababa rofl:) glad to hear you arent feeling ill anymore! Your posts and fb messages are certainly doing their bit to keep the smile on my dial atm!

Abs - yay for extra bd - hopefully your egg has dropped and been swooped upon!

You too kiwi - hoping to see some crosshairs very soon!

Not long now Cossie - gosh i wish i was going on holidays next week...

Hows my ms squeegybums doing?

Major, Lisa, Smithy, 2Mums, Angelcakes, Lucy, Missie, Maddy, Rosiecheeks and anyone else ive accidentally missed hello!!!!

Welcome zoom :)

Much love girls. I fear i may go mad by the end of today (or maybe even by lunchtime...)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Looney, hope you feel better hun! Lucky you've got lots of wise women with MS remedies! 

Nana, wow! That would make anyone's working week start on a low! Hope you get through the back log & can get back on BnB! I'm good thanks hun! Have been missing you! How are your bits!? And did you stay on your bike this time round? Also, what's your opinion on the lance Armstrong front? 

I agree, Ababa always has something to say to make me grin or giggle or wet my pants laughing! Lol


----------



## number2woohoo

Here's something else to make you smile then. This morning I called Harrison to the door, and he waltzes out with a little freezer bag with 4 biscuits in it. Correction: 3 biscuits in the bag and one in his hand, half eaten. WHERE DID HE GET IT FROM???? I do not know. I did let him eat the bicky and told him he was a clever boy.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hahaha so cute! He is just the coolest little boy! Very clever!


----------



## Newbie32

Bits seem ok squeegs! Bum bones are feeling normal again too, so happy i seem to have gotten off the hook relatively scott free! No crashes, tho a couple of close calls with some idiots undertaking and narrowly avoided the trail of disaster that often follows when someone goes down in a big group - heart stoppers those!

Lance armstrong...many a discussion about him over the weekend. The general concensus in our group was that he was probably about the best of a tainted generation of cyclists (as in they all doped back then) the difference being he was the only one who didnt own up to it! I guess hes's kinda getting what he deserves then, since the others did? 

So Harrison has a secret stash of biscuits then? So clever!!! lol xx


----------



## number2woohoo

I really think you should have done your ride stoned, in honour of Lance


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

That's a pretty fair way to look at it Nana! I'm not huge into sports, so I'm not really phased by it all that much, but I do agree that he's getting what he deserves. I just feel for the people who came in second. Like I said tho, don't know much about it, they were probably doing it too, like you say.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

number2woohoo said:


> I really think you should have done your ride stoned, in honour of Lance

:haha:Hahahahahahaha you're too funny!


----------



## Pammy31

Ok I am setting things straight... I know you girls are trying to help but you are not getting the full story here.

I sat down with DH last week. He expressed if I was to fall pregnant he would be happy. I am charting because I want to know more about my body and would love to fall pregnant. He knows that. I take Agnus Castus for regular periods and it helps with the pain I get when AF happens. DH happened to see the chart and saw the BD thing near the possible Ovulation time. I in no means pushed him this month to BD around that time. 

I am 31 not getting any younger and would like to start a family. I don't see any issue with that. I am careful not to push DH to do things he doesn't want and it has taken him a good 8 months to want to be a dad if it should happen. I feel like you guys are judging me and I feel really upset.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

amanda- you crack me up. and that boy of yours, very clever!!!! 

nana- glad your bits are back to normal

melainey- hope you feel better soon lovey

fx for everyone else trying to catch eggs, and those in the tww!!!!! 

xxx

this forum makes me chuckle to myself, a lot!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pammy we arent judging you, and im sorry you feel that way. We have all just expressed some concern for you, thats all. Granted we are probably only getting half the story from you and thats why it seemed the way it does! Im glad your DH is on the same page then! I just didnt understand why seeing your chart would upset him x


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> I really think you should have done your ride stoned, in honour of Lance

LOL!!!!! Hindsight....bahahahaha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi 2 mums!!! Hope you & the family are well today! 

Pammy, sorry you feel that way, it wasn't my intention to make you feel judged. We only know what you tell us about your DH & from what you say it just doesn't seem like he wants a baby. The only reason I ever brought it up was because I would hate for you to look back in 12 months from now & say 'I wish I had have waited!' it's a life long commitment & ttc adds a lot of stress to a relationship even when both parties want it, I just wanted to bring it to your attention as I don't want you adding that extra pressure to your relationship. Right now, if you fall pregnant, your DH will know that there was no accident about it & he may feel very deceived.


----------



## Pammy31

it was kind of a crack at me... more than upset... I don't think he understands the charts but I don't want to muddle his head with info he doesn't really want to know. I also explained the chart is a reference... I may not Ovulate but still go through the changes and I am needing to know more about my body why I am having different length cycles etc.


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> That's a pretty fair way to look at it Nana! I'm not huge into sports, so I'm not really phased by it all that much, but I do agree that he's getting what he deserves. I just feel for the people who came in second. Like I said tho, don't know much about it, they were probably doing it too, like you say.

Oh, I am SURE that the people who came second - and third, and fourth, etc - were all doing it. That doesn't make it right, but I feel sorry for him that they seem to have singled one person out and punished them for doing what they were all doing. Meh, as if I care really - you know the old joke - what's a really boring race in france?


----------



## number2woohoo

number2woohoo said:


> what's a really boring race in france?

(The French!)


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah i think basically they all were - but they all admitted to it, except for lancey pants, who came out all upset and how dare you etc etc...thus its turned into the only thing that the cycling community seem to be talking about atm.

Clearly they all need to focus on REAL news, like old :jo: completing the full 250kms!! bahahahaha


----------



## number2woohoo

And good on you! No way I could do that, drugged or not!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I don't even think I could go it in my dreams! You're amazing!! Yeah, he should have just went with it & he would still be a hero to everyone! Lol


----------



## Melainey

First of all Pammy nobody is having a crack at you? Everybody is looking out for you because it wouldn'tt be nice if you fall pregnant and you're DH isn't behind you 100% ! From what you have told us he didn't want to have a baby but maybe it just want explained to us?

Nana very proud of you and your bum hahaha x

I'm home now, couldn't work! Sooooooo thankful haha , just wish my mammy was here! Just came onto a little but of money do now I have enough got me and Daniel to get home whenever my visa us sorted  when are you not allowed to travel anymore in pregnant? The flight would be over 24 hours? I'm going to tell my mammy tonight I can't wait anymore haha I just need her x


----------



## LLPM

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> I think it's good in that it will help to 'break the cycle' - people breeding to stay off work... I see it frOm both sides, I, like Lucy appreciate any help I will get ( I have never in my life got money from any other way than working, so I base this on what I will get rather than what I have already gotten) I also see it from Amanda's side as I hate that people work their asses off get nothing, and they pay for all the deadbeats to sit at home & spend their kids money on booze & smokes!
> 
> Hope that all came out the right way. I was trying to agree with you both, do I hope my wording didn't offend anyone!
> 
> And to clarify, loop, I dont think you're one of the drop kicks 'in the cycle'!

Haha! Yeah I totally agree. It is unfair how the hard workers are 'punished' for their efforts. I fully intend on working in the future once my kids are in school but if I don't that will be my choice and we'll have to change our lifestyle as the payments reduce significantly once your youngest turns 5. :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LLPM said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> I think it's good in that it will help to 'break the cycle' - people breeding to stay off work... I see it frOm both sides, I, like Lucy appreciate any help I will get ( I have never in my life got money from any other way than working, so I base this on what I will get rather than what I have already gotten) I also see it from Amanda's side as I hate that people work their asses off get nothing, and they pay for all the deadbeats to sit at home & spend their kids money on booze & smokes!
> 
> Hope that all came out the right way. I was trying to agree with you both, do I hope my wording didn't offend anyone!
> 
> And to clarify, loop, I dont think you're one of the drop kicks 'in the cycle'!
> 
> Haha! Yeah I totally agree. It is unfair how the hard workers are 'punished' for their efforts. I fully intend on working in the future once my kids are in school but if I don't that will be my choice and we'll have to change our lifestyle as the payments reduce significantly once your youngest turns 5. :)Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm the same as you, I intend to work at the moment as I don't know if we can live on centre link, but if I can, I will defo be a sahm. Obviously work after again, but I think I will just take it as it comes.


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey, you haven't told your mum yet? Man, how have you kept that little secret. I bet she will be tickled pink :)


----------



## Melainey

The reason I haven't told her yet is because she was so happy when I got duffered last time and it was sooooooo hard for gee when I lost it because I was so far away :( but I need her through this :hugs: so I'm going to Skype her tonight :)


----------



## LLPM

Wow, 
Yeah Lainey how have you kept that secret? I'm such a blabber mouth, so many people already know about this baby! :s

Squiggley, yeah I have always wanted a baby since before I can remember I was obsessed and would spend my weekends helping out new mums doing washing or anything just for a baby cuddle lol. So when my girls were born there was no way I was going to let anyone else look after them while I went to work. :) 

Pammy...you seem fairly upset?! Sorry you feel that way. But I have to say I agree with everyone else, you've always very openly stated that your DH doesn't want a baby, which is worrying. The reality is if you're having unprotected sex you can get pregnant. We just don't want your DH to resent you or the baby once it happens...the last thing you need is an unsupportive hubby when you have a baby screaming all day. Surely it would be better for everyone if you wait till he's 100% ready. You say he's happy if you get pregnant but would he prefer you didn't? We just care about you & want you to bring your baby into the best, happiest situation possible!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay Lainey! HAve fun tellin her!!


----------



## Melainey

I know I want to shout it to the world haha but I can't go through what a went through again :) so we will wait to tell Lou DDR people at 12/14 weeks  

how are the girls Lucy? 

Ababa too cute about bubs biscuits hahaha


----------



## LLPM

Yeah I totally understand that. 

Girls are fine thanks lainey. Just moved then into bunk beds! So fun but they're growing up too fast. :( so ready for a teeny baby again to snuggle. Packed up the cot today, but it was nice to know it'll be out again in the not too distant future. :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Bunk beds! How scary! Long way to fall! Fun though. I love those super expensive ones you see on FB every now and then with slippery dips off the bunks, and turrets, and... wow, I'd sleep in a bed like that!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah you could, its really not that far!!! 

Glad i feel normal again today, dont dare mention the A word again for fear of inspiring looneylainey's strange cravings!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi my lovely ladies! Wow - lots going on today!

Abs I'll be thinking of you hun and praying that today goes by quickly and as stress free as possible!

Ginny - still praying for you and Chris - when will you find out the results of the tests they are doing on the baby? 

Cossi - how big is your suitcase? Will I fit?! I'm sure you are going to have the best time and I'll be praying that you're duffered by the time you get home!

Rosiecheeks - I miss you! Hope you're well xx

Amanda - Harrision is such a cutie - He does have that mischievous glint in his eye - I'm thinking he gets that from you! LOL Was it your biscuit stash he raided?

Amber - sending you lots of hugs and love - have been thinking of all that you have going on in your life at the moment - can I just say you are a strong and amazing woman as you seem to be dealing very well despite all that it going on! Praying for you and your family!

Lucy - how are you and your girls this week - are you all well again now? I hope you get the chance to enjoy some of this sunshine and are no longer house bound! 

Laineypops I am so sorry that you are unwell - I wish I could take your pain away! My DH gets bad migraines and I hate not being able to fix them for him either! I'm pleased to hear that you're not at work - I hope you get some great sleep and wake up feeling a million times better! Yay for having the money to fly home for mummy cuddles the moment your visa is approved (praying that is soon!). I&#8217;m sure she will be absolutely stoked for you and Daniel when you share the news tonight! xx

Sasha &#8211; I&#8217;m so pleased to hear that all your bits are feeling normal again! How is the job hunting going? Looking forward to meeting in person at Bark in the Park this weekend &#8211; you still up for it? If any other Sydneysiders are planning to come and would like the details please let me know &#61514;.

Kiwi &#8211; How are you feeling hun? I&#8217;m hoping all the surgery pain is gone and that you can get on with BDing for fun while you wait out the next week and a bit of the 2WW!

Pammy &#8211; sending you a big hug! :hugs: My DH is looking forward to hearing when I am finally duffed but is not particularly keen on my FF chart either &#8211; he worries that I obsess to much about my cycle and doesn&#8217;t get it when I try to explain it to him &#8211; I find it easier to just chat about charting with our little bnb family and just concentrate on chatting about BDing with him (after all that is all he really needs to get right with ttc &#8211; the rest is my job - checking cm, etc &#8211; although it would be funny if he was the one who had to check cm and temperatures, etc &#8211; I don&#8217;t think he&#8217;d cope!). Hopefully you&#8217;ll be duffered soon and you will be able to celebrate the good news with your DH! Praying that all your other worries (money stuff, etc) get sorted out by then too so you can really enjoy sharing the news with him without worrying about anything else! Xx

Zoom &#8211; I hope your gut feeling is right &#8211; can&#8217;t wait til you test!

MajorBee - I hope you get your temp sorted out &#8211; I had the same temp every day for 5 days once and then back to the normal fluctuations after that &#8211; who knows maybe you&#8217;re just a very even tempered person (get it? LOL!)

Shell &#8211; how are you today hun &#8211; I hope the morning sickness doesn&#8217;t strike today!

Smithy &#8211; Have you told us the story about how you broke the news to DH yet? I don&#8217;t remember reading it?! Keen to hear it when you&#8217;re ready to share!

Hi Lisa &#8211; how is little Audrina today? I hope you have a nice little brother on the way for her &#8211; looking forward to your 2WW being over and you announcing a bfp! X

Maddy &#8211; only 2 and a half weeks to go until your results now &#8211; continuing to pray for a great outcome for you and your DH! X

Missie &#8211; I hope today is a better day and that things start looking up &#8211; we are all here for you whenever you need to vent, chat or whatever! X

Janey &#8211; I miss you &#8211; you haven&#8217;t been on for ages! 

Halliwell &#8211; I haven&#8217;t seen you for a while either &#8211; hope everything is OK! Xx

I don&#8217;t think I have missed anyone but am sorry if I have &#8211; love you all xx

AFM I am exhausted today and am starting to get a cold &#8211; am thinking I will take my rest day tomorrow even though I worked last Wednesday&#8230; just don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ll make it to Friday without crashing and burning if I don&#8217;t take Wed off this week! Feel a little bad about it though as one of the Year 1 boys is being accelerated into my class and is supposed to have his first transition day tomorrow &#8211; I know it is no big deal if it has to wait another day &#8211; but still can&#8217;t help feeling like I put everyone out when I stay at home! Am seeing the doc this arvo and know he will pretty much insist I have it off anyway so I guess I should stop beating myself up about it!


----------



## Pammy31

Thanks girls for your support I am gonna leave this thread.. I am upset and quite emotional. I hope everyone gets their BFP, and to the ladies already pregnant GL and hope all goes well for you. Sorry I need some time.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Pammy I'm sorry to hear that :( I hope you come back soon! I'll miss you xx


----------



## Melainey

Wow angel that was an awesome catch up :) yeah I'm looking forward to telling her and complaining to get about being sick hehe at least she'll understand unlike the poopy boys hehe glad that you are taking a rest day honey I really think you need it. You deserve it Xx 

Pammy sorry you feel that way, but hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Pammy31

Thank you... I am so tired and emotional atm.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel, that was an awesome catch up! Taking the day off sounds like a good idea to me! The MS didn't actually hit me, thank goodness! I felt terrible for about an hour or so, thought this was it for sure, but feel ok now! 

Looney, so excited for you! I lasted til 4pm the day I tested to tell my mum. Lol I do work with her tho, so a whole day of keeping my mouth shut was a pretty good effort, I thought! She knew without me even telling her. She said I was so happy all day she just wanted to slap me! LOL kidding obviously, but she made me laugh a lot! Haha


----------



## Pauls_angel

Mum's have a way of just knowing don't they Shell - my mum always knows when something is up - and when she 'guesses' she is almost always right!


----------



## Melainey

That is sooooooo adorable squiggles haha I reckon my mother would know if she seen me haha especially cause I'm sooooooo sick she would pick it straight away haha she will be over the moon :)


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry pammy, hope you feel better soon.

Angelcakes what is the deal for this barking park thing this weekend?


----------



## Newbie32

Yay for your skype tonight laineybum (maybe i shouldnt call you that anymore....:rofl:)

Im sure she will be over the moon!!!!

My god is it 5pm yet? Im pretty sure i didnt o until yesterday and its probably a good thing we wont have caught it this month because tonight is going to call for cider. Ciders. Multiples. I've already written almost 200 email replies and i am still going and not feeling like i am winning the battle!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol she said she was busting to ask me all day, but she didn't want to in case I wasn't & she upset me. 

They are good like that! We will all be those mums one day! Some of you already are!!


----------



## ginny83

Angel - I'm waiting for a letter in the mail which will let me know when my first appointment with the Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic is (How depressing to be eligible to attend that!) - they said it'll be around 6 weeks. Not sure if all the results will be available by then, I think my blood work and the karotyping will be, not sure about the post mortem though. 

Also, don't feel bad for taking care of yourself first. I guess you just have to think of it as you could struggle for the rest of the week and do no one any good, or have tomorrow off and then come back feeling better and able to be a better teacher on Thursday and Friday :) Hopefully you start feeling better overall as the meds work more and more :)

Pammy - I hope you don't go, or you come back soon. No one meant to hurt you. As great as the internet is sometimes it can be easy to interpret things in the wrong way when you can't actually talk to someone face to face. Then on top of all of that, we all have our own personal things that make us view situations in different ways.


----------



## Melainey

Haha nana for the bum jokes ;-) hehehe mmmm bums  hehehe

Yay for ciders nana, enjoy!


----------



## lisamfr

Holly crap the last two day I have light cramping but this afternoon I just want to curl up I am in so much pain right now I think I am going to keel over!!

Pam I agree with ginny. Everyone is in a different position. As long as you and DH know what your doing that all that matters. Dont stay away for to long. Your part of our family here xo xo


----------



## Newbie32

Lise what are your cramps from? Ive lost track of your cycle...

LOL laineyplumb :) i am counting down the minutes. I am a bit crampy too but i think its from not eating lunch and sitting here all stressed out and hunched over!!!


----------



## lisamfr

I am 6 dpo. I am not symptom spotting.....but it's kind of hard not to sympton spot then I just want to keel over and hide under my desk at work right now. I also have milky cm a little sticky but I know I can&#8217;t go by that. It&#8217;s different tho from other cycles. Normal after Ov its just watery. But once again I am no symptom spotting...lol This month was just going to be a relaxing one & do what ever.


----------



## Newbie32

Well lise i have everything crossed for you hun! I know if i had milky cm at 6dpo id be symptom spotting too cos my cm is barely there after o...

Stay chilled and relaxed and just enjoy the month and hopefully you get a beautiful BFP out of it in about a week or so!!! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sash the details about bark in the park can be found at this link - 
https://www.nestle.au.simplicitycrm...e=BITP2012&UpdateDetailsUnsubscribe=63AHDR42U
we plan on heading in for most of the day with our puppies. If you decide to go and want to meet up let me know :) hope the next half an hour flies by!

Lisa I'm sorry to hear your in pain with cramps - I hope they are a good sign and end up a nice bfp! X


----------



## MajorBee

Morning girls :wave:

Cossie, yes I meant LO :) 

Angel, temp had a tiny change today so maybe i do just have a very balanced temperament hehe

Pammy, sorry you're feeling that way, do come back soon.

Lisa, fingers crossed!

Lainey, hope you're feeling better soon. I used to live in Bunbury years ago! I think you can fly until about 32 weeks. Each airline has slightly different rules, some need doctors cert & remember its your last flight back that counts. I flew long haul at 3m & 4m and it was ok. I didn't have awful ms though. Second trimester might be best? Have fun telling your mum. I told mine over the phone at 6 weeks, but got to tell all my other family in person - so chuffed!

Abs, what a cheeky boy!

Hi to everyone else! Can't stay & chat unfortunately, gotta get the girlie up and the day started. It's so dark here now in the mornings I just want to sleep please! 

Sleep well Aussie girls x


----------



## MajorBee

Ah Ginny, kiwi, Lucy :wave: I see you're browsing, helloooooo! X


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks angel! I did mention to dh earlier so ill chat to him tonight but sounds great! X


----------



## Abby27

Hi Everyone, i was popping in and out today on my phone to quickly see where people were at!

Pammy i hope you stay. I dont think that any one was being judgemental but giving well meaning advice. we want the best for you hun is all! We share and help on here, we dont judge. so i hope you dont read it that way. 

Ginny: in the book im reading it talks about MC and how many woman who have had two go on to have normal healthy pregnancies! i read that and felt happy that it would be you soon! 

thanks for all the thoughts and prayers that helped me get through my day! it was a toughie! who knows how i went in the meeting! i certainly had lots of data and reports to back me up. i guess if i have negative feedback i will find out tomorrow! but hopefully not

i hope i ov'd. my temp wasnt really that much higher this morning, but my cm is now sort of creamy ish. i really want this to be the month so that every day at work i dont feel that this is it for life....that there is something bigger and better going on in my world. thats probably putting a lot of pressure on myself. another two ladies informed me of their duffered status today! i was ok. happy for them. so it really is just evil people that makes me pissed off.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lise, I has milky CM too. I marked it as creamy as that was the closest to what it was, but it was quite milky. it kept changing from that to sticky, and then also swapped between actual creamy too. The worst part is that it changes so much that it's hard to use as a symptom! hope your cramps ease up hun!!

Enjoy your day Major!

Angel , I bet you can't wait to get your doggies out & about!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

YEEHA GRANDMA!!! My temps have risen again this morning!!! WOOHOO :happydance: not to jump the gun or anything (FF still hasn't given me red lines) but i think i might have O'd 

WOW had a fair bit to catch up on.

MELAINEY: sorry you are feeling like crap hun. As reguard to flying I read that long haul flights you can fly up to 6mths and then after that you need a dr certificate and they wont let you at 8mths (well so the Aust governement website says). Best to check it all out with your doctor. Yeah for telling your Mum that will be so exciting. Do it on skype so you can see her reaction. 

:hi: to everyone else. Sorry am catching up but slowly so will comment on everything when I have read everything. 

PS what is NTNP??? I have seen so many posts of this and have been trying to work it out but not coming up with anything :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby27 said:


> Hi Everyone, i was popping in and out today on my phone to quickly see where people were at!
> 
> Pammy i hope you stay. I dont think that any one was being judgemental but giving well meaning advice. we want the best for you hun is all! We share and help on here, we dont judge. so i hope you dont read it that way.
> 
> Ginny: in the book im reading it talks about MC and how many woman who have had two go on to have normal healthy pregnancies! i read that and felt happy that it would be you soon!
> 
> thanks for all the thoughts and prayers that helped me get through my day! it was a toughie! who knows how i went in the meeting! i certainly had lots of data and reports to back me up. i guess if i have negative feedback i will find out tomorrow! but hopefully not
> 
> i hope i ov'd. my temp wasnt really that much higher this morning, but my cm is now sort of creamy ish. i really want this to be the month so that every day at work i dont feel that this is it for life....that there is something bigger and better going on in my world. thats probably putting a lot of pressure on myself. another two ladies informed me of their duffered status today! i was ok. happy for them. so it really is just evil people that makes me pissed off.


Glad you were ok about the BFPs. not like evil duffered chick! I think your rise is enough to indicate ov! It will probably continue to rise again tomorrow! You're getting very good at this miss Abby!!


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Squeegs! did i read that you do blinds? i might be in the market for some soon!

Yes i was quite pleased that i didnt react badly when they told me....evil duffered bitch was different, in my mind she didnt deserve the bFp (and certainly not to announce it on my wedding day)

i hope my temp goes up a bit more....we BD the three days before OV if i did over yesterday or today. i cant try much harder than that!


----------



## Newbie32

Not trying not preventing kiwi x


----------



## Newbie32

Good on you abs! I'm on struggle street with those I don't expect to hear it from, but better with those at work....

Hope all the feedback you get is fab! X


----------



## Abby27

thanks Nana! in my head i think im more concerned about tomorrow mornings temp! hahahaha i got my priorities right!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, I've been there!

I have nfi why I suddenly lost interest in temping. We all know I was a massive tempoholic!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Thank you bee :) I think, if my visa is approved in the next month, I will go home maybe Jan for 3 weeks or so :)

Abby very proud of you x

Kiwi yay for high temps again :) 

I told my mum over the phone :) I couldn't wait any longer haha she was sooooooo happy for me :) apparently my SIL (who had the twins) had terrible migraines too and also very very bad Ms! Just so I know the migraines are normal :) just lying in bed again feeling sorry for myself hahaha my bum exploded too! No more constipation! hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Hmmmm so it must be multiples for lanalbum then!!!!! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol that must be why you're craving anal sex lainey - you just needed to be unblocked! lol

Abbs, I do blinds, yes. Can I assist you with anything?

kiwi - nice temp rise hun!

Nana, I reckon this is the month for your BFP!! no more temping for at least 12 months for you! (unless you wanna go for 2 under 1! haha


----------



## Melainey

Haha no multiples here :) 

And yeah most definitely needed unblocking hahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squeegs...but I have a feeling I o'd Monday so zero bd in the window (missed Thursday chance because of upset puppies needing Settling and then when dh came back upstairs I was out like a light!) if it had been Thursday like cbfm said, then might have been ok, but cm tells me otherwise :( 

At least I'm just waiting for af with zero hope this month, hopefully kiwi can make it Sasha month anyway and maybe I'll be able to follow suite next time x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

mel;ainey, I didn't even say anything about your phone call. bad friend! sorry! I bet it was awesome, so glad you can share this with her now & will be so good to get home, fingers crossed that visa gets approved!!!

Nana, If you feel out, I won't keep on about it being your month, there is nothing worse than 20 people getting your hopes up for two weeks! I really am secretly hoping that you will be preggy still! Will you temp again next month if you do get AF?


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks hun xxx problem is I've got no idea when to expect the witch!!! If I go from Monday I'd be 1 dpo....last cm patterns have it all drying up at 3/4 dpo so maybe that's where I am! Who bloody knows. 

Immaculate conception for me perhaps??? I'm pretty sure dh doesn't have super spermies! We can secretly hope together, but this month should be disappointment and black hole free for me :) 

Ps, if it turned out I was duffers, I'd say have sex once per cycle!!! Bahahahaha

Edit, next month ill temp with cbfm to get to the bottom of it :) or actually, I'll know when I did after peak cbfm from my luteal phase won't I!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks hun xxx problem is I've got no idea when to expect the witch!!! If I go from Monday I'd be 1 dpo....last cm patterns have it all drying up at 3/4 dpo so maybe that's where I am! Who bloody knows.
> 
> Immaculate conception for me perhaps??? I'm pretty sure dh doesn't have super spermies! We can secretly hope together, but this month should be disappointment and black hole free for me :)
> 
> Ps, if it turned out I was duffers, I'd say have sex once per cycle!!! Bahahahaha
> 
> Edit, next month ill temp with cbfm to get to the bottom of it :) or actually, I'll know when I did after peak cbfm from my luteal phase won't I!

I will be down that black hole holding a candle for you. :hugs: You bring the marshmallows and I will build a fire (or maybe you build the fire as I am no good at that and Iwill bring the marshmallows). DH was very funny last night, I was talking about my injections etc with him last night and how next wed we have to go for a scan before the injections start just to check all is ok. He replies with "maybe this will be the best waste of money ever spent and you don't need the injections" I haven't seen him so positive and so happy and so convinced in a very long time. I want that look on his face to last forever. When I checked the temps this morning he was "well are we up did you ovulate"? Ha he is very cute (he has no idea what is going on :rofl:). At least he got a WOOHOO and not a YOU F***KER. :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana - how often do you hear people say I relaxed and forgot about it and fell pregnant! Just cos you aren't pregnant yet, doesn't mean he doesn't have super sperm. trust me, as soon as you get pregnant, he's going to make it very clear that his boys are heroes! lol 

Kiwi, thats great to hear your husband so happy! I am feeling so positive about this month for you after your tubes got a nice clean out! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Aw hugs kiwi xxx I'm here for you and love that you are for me, but I am placing all my hope in you this month. X

Angelcakes I've just remembered puppies are being desexed on Thursday, so will have to wait until say morning to see if they are up for an outing...might not be ideal timing! But I'll keep you posted, and if not maybe we can organise a puppy date where you can take your furbabies out sometime soon? X


----------



## Newbie32

Lol squeegs, aka ms positivity! We can live in hope...

Thankfully I didn't wake up in the morning with my knickers around my ankles as per number2's comment given dh wasn't with me! So if it did happen, it would probably have been an act of god! X


----------



## Melainey

Nana and kiwi it's your turn very soon I just know it :hugs: kiwi DH is just too cute :) x

Thanks Squeegs :) it's was lovely to tell her!

I'm so gassy hahaha I just let a massive ripper and it STANK! hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

well I will live in secret hope for the next two weeks! xoxoxoxo

I am just filled with so much love for all you girls! I'm still blown away with how we've stumbled across each other & just formed this bond! I love it!


----------



## ginny83

Newbie I reckon FF has it right. I know someone else who uses the CBFM and temps. She doesn't always get a peak, but when she does her temps confirm that it's the day after the first peak that she gets crosshairs :)


----------



## Melainey

I agree Squeegs,I love all you ladies too <3


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ginny83 said:


> Newbie I reckon FF has it right. I know someone else who uses the CBFM and temps. She doesn't always get a peak, but when she does her temps confirm that it's the day after the first peak that she gets crosshairs :)

oohhh yay! I'm so excited!!

How you feeling sweetie?:hugs:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey - so glad you got to tell your mum!

Sasha - no worries at all about Saturday - we'll be going anyway - if you're there too that is great but if not I know we'll all meet up at some point! I hope your puppies do recover quickly from 'the chop' though!

Kiwi and Nana - I still think it is Sasha month for at least one of you and hopefully both of you!

Squeegs - I'm with you - I truly feel like you girls are among my closest friends! xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Ginny :hi:


----------



## Melainey

Ginny how are you my lovely?x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

wow, read everything, so much has happened this afternoon!! i'm slightly overwhelmed jsut reading it, so wont/cant comment on everything. 

but kiwi my FX are extremely crossed for you this month, had to smile reading about your DH!!! 

thinking of everyone else!


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - I love how your DH is positive :) My DF is like that too, constantly saying next time will work and such. One tiny bit of silver lining out of having the miscarriages is that it's really proven 100% to me how solid DF's and I relationship is. Obviously I thought it was solid before ttc, but going through rough times like this really makes me feel like our relationship will be able to get through anything.

AFM - Had to take Max to get his hearing checked today because he's a on the lower end of average with speech. Just wanted to make sure that it is just a case of taking his time and not anything else. Hearing all good :) I felt so proud when he was doing the test correctly haha 

I also told the ladies in the 2 mother's groups that I'm apart of about the miscarriage. They both have facebook groups, so I thought I'll just get it over and done with on facebook so when I see them next no one will hopefully mention it and it'll be less awkward. Facebook is a bit of a blessing and a curse


----------



## number2woohoo

Ginny i'm sure they will follow your lead and talk as much or as little about it as you want to. Did you want to talk more about it? I feel a bit like I've let it get brushed under the carpet but it might be helpful to talk. So just say if that would help honey xo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ginny - I'm glad to hear that Max's hearing is all good! Were your mother's groups the last people you have to tell about your MC? I hope you are right about the way they will react. You are such a positive person - I love that even in this sad situation you are able to find a silver lining. Your DF sounds great - I'm glad that you have been able to grow even closer! x


----------



## number2woohoo

Nana sboyld we start calling you Mary? At least you won't have to worry about a name, that'll already be sorted for you if it's the second coming...


----------



## ginny83

You've all been fantastic support :) I kinda feel happy to mention it when it's playing on my mind. I think I try and put on a positive front, really though I don't feel positive at all at the moment (in terms of future pregnancies). 

I still haven't told many people. The only real reason I told the mother's group is because I know I'll be seeing some of them at playgroup on Thursday and don't want them asking me how my pregnancy is going. I'm actually scared that I'd break down if I had to tell someone face to face. Everyone else we're just telling slowly as we have a need to speak to them. 

I'm also feeling guilty like I should just be happy with what I have. I know there are so many people out there that would just love to have one baby and here I am putting everyone through torture trying for another. 

Sorry - turned into a bit more of a vent/ramble than I intended!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny - so happy to hear Max's hearing is all fine! I love that, it's the smallest things they do that make you proud! I \'m also really glad that you have been able to get a positive out of this sad time. You and DF will do anything together!! What do they say? what doesn't kill you makes you stronger! 

I totally agree - sometimes it's easier to talk over the internet than actually speaking to someone. Maybe it's being able to take some of the emotion out of it? People will find it hard to know how to act, so I;m sure they will follow your lead. They may mention they're sorry, but I'm sure they won't go into details with you unless you start the conversation. Hope you're doing alright! I admire your strength! xoxox


Winners & Losers is on! woo hoo! Kiwi, if you haven't already, you should watch House Husbands. It's really good! It gets better in the second episode too, so give it a chance! You can watch it online: https://channelnine.ninemsn.com.au/househusbands just click on the 'full episodes' section. up to you of course, just thought you m ight like it if you like winners & losers.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ginny please dont feel guilty - I think your desire for a second baby is just as strong as any of our desires for our first. I'm so glad you feel you can talk to us about anything and that we can be a support to you. Feel free to vent, rant, whatever any time you like! x


----------



## number2woohoo

(hugs) babe - I cannot begin to understand properly but can only imagine. It was bad enough for me, when nobody much knew, and when it was still so early on. Worse to think of it later when you have seen and heard and bonded. Well I am just so glad you seem to have a fantastic partner to help. Also I can relate on the already have one but want another - of course you do love! You're such a great mum! xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ginny83 said:


> You've all been fantastic support :) I kinda feel happy to mention it when it's playing on my mind. I think I try and put on a positive front, really though I don't feel positive at all at the moment (in terms of future pregnancies).
> 
> I still haven't told many people. The only real reason I told the mother's group is because I know I'll be seeing some of them at playgroup on Thursday and don't want them asking me how my pregnancy is going. I'm actually scared that I'd break down if I had to tell someone face to face. Everyone else we're just telling slowly as we have a need to speak to them.
> 
> I'm also feeling guilty like I should just be happy with what I have. I know there are so many people out there that would just love to have one baby and here I am putting everyone through torture trying for another.
> 
> Sorry - turned into a bit more of a vent/ramble than I intended!

vent any time you want to hun, it's what we're here for! Please don't feel guilty! There is not a thing wrong with wanting to grow your family. I haven't even had my first & I am already thinking about trying for my second! It's human nature, and it's not selfish at all! You are a great mum to Max, it's no wonder you want to give him a sibling! Not sure what to say to lift your spirits, other than please don't put on a brave face around here, you are more than entitled to have very low days & we are an easy place to chat about what's going on as you can switch off your computer when you've had enough, or say things you may be afraid to say to people you know well. :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Lol number2!!!

Thank you so much Ginny, I was convinced with all the fertile cm I've had all weekend that I'd missed it for sure...maybe you have given me (and squeegs) hope! I'm glad your dh is so great, you are such a lovely strong woman that it makes me feel great to know that you have a tower of love and strength right behind you ready when you need him xx

Thanks angel cakes :) if they seem keen to get out we may come down for a bit so ill text you say to let you know, I'm keen!!! X

Love you more squeegs :) you gorgeous bundle of beautiful woman!!!

Lol at your farts lanalbum xx

Just had a chat to dh about impending appt at Gyno this Friday! He's like, well can we wait and see if my swimmers made it before I have to, erm, provide a sample...lol....bless. I totally understand the hesitation, but so glad he is totally on board to having it happen sooner rather than later, and if tests help, great!

I think I've just consumed a bottle of white. Oops. 

Love love love gorgeousnesses xxx


----------



## Newbie32

High Ginny, never feel bad. We are always here for you. Thick or thin. Good and bad. X


----------



## Pauls_angel

LOL Sasha - we love you too - I hope you don't have too early a start tomorrow with a whole bottle under your belt on a school night! xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Sasha maybe it was all that pedalling on the weekend that encouraged a bit of the old over production in the ucousmay epartmentday


----------



## Pauls_angel

oooh pig latin!


----------



## Newbie32

Not a stupid sparrows!!! Glad no temping tomorrow tho, would sky rocket!!!

I'm so hoping at least older puppy is up for an outing on sat angel! X


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahaha!!!

I love you Amanda!!!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I hope so too Sash! x


----------



## Newbie32

Molly is friendly as, ruby just hides behind your legs or in a bush when other dogs come along!!!! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, we did the same...waited it out till my period arrived as there was no point getting the testing done if we were pregnant. then we did that a second time cos they didn't tell us what time to take it and they didn't test his first lot cos it wouldn't be accurate. Then we thought Ov time was more important than a sample, so we waited for another period. By the way, loving the bottle of white, hoping it was a yummy one!! xxx


number 2 - you're so funny! haha


----------



## Pauls_angel

Your doggies are cavvies right Sasha? My mum has two cavvies - one is very social and the other one hides behind her legs too! Mine are both very friendly but are quite a bit bigger than a cavvie - they are gentle though :)


----------



## Melainey

Ginny don't feel guilty honey, as the ladies have said, your desire to have a second baby I'd the exact same as our desire to have our first. I'm very proud of you honey Xx 

Amanda you are hilarious hehe


----------



## Newbie32

:) I remember your sample drama! What a wasted specimen! Offered some assistance for dh but I think the whole idea of the jar makes him uncomfortable enough to not want to associate with me lol....

Dh said best I don't open bottle two. I suspect I will thank him In the morning!!!!

XX


----------



## Newbie32

Hope I haven't offended you with the lanalbum laineysssss!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hehe sounds like a wise man Sash!


----------



## Melainey

Haha not asst nana :winkwink: hehe


----------



## Newbie32

Pauls_angel said:


> Your doggies are cavvies right Sasha? My mum has two cavvies - one is very social and the other one hides behind her legs too! Mine are both very friendly but are quite a bit bigger than a cavvie - they are gentle though :)

Yep, Molly loves all dogs, even those ten times her size! Rolls on her back and 'sluts it up' as I crudely say about her submissiveness! She is beautiful tho and I love her nature, wouldn't hurt a fly :)

Ruby is the little one, about 6 months and she is the boss over Molly but scared shitless of other dogs even when she sees Molly loving them! Very strange.... Maybe if they aren't up for it we can organise a doggy beach day up at umina or something? I really hope at least Molly is ok tho this sat xxx


----------



## Newbie32

:$ that's my slightly drunken smile :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hehe yes, the second bottle is ok if you can stop at one...if not, it's when it gets dangerous! lol yeah, It's a bit awkward, I 'helped' with the first one, but the second one he did all on his own cos I was at work. I think that worked out better. least you know nothing alters the test results.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Doggy beach date sounds great too - we often go to the one at Bayview near church point too - but have been to Umina and the one at Tawoon Bay too :)


----------



## Newbie32

I haven't been to any with the pups, but heard umina is awesome. It can be our backup plan! You too abs! Puppy fest!!

Lol squeegs, think I get the wanting to deal with the 'jar' alone thing!!! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lovelies I'm heading to bed now - have a great night! Hope the MS stays away again tomorrow squeegs! and that you wake up with no more migraine Lainey! xx


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight angelcakes xxx 

DH wouldn't let me help with the jar hahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Goodnight beautiful angel! Gosh I can't wait for your ttc cleared status!

With ya lanalbum ;) x


----------



## number2woohoo

Night girls. Feeling a bit crud so off tO nighty nights here x


----------



## Newbie32

Feel better tomorrow number2 xx


----------



## Melainey

Night Ababa x feel better hun x


----------



## Newbie32

Still :rofl: at ababa!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hehe :rofl: that name is sticking ;-) hehe


----------



## Newbie32

So is yours lanal!!!! X

Night girls xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

you girls are all too funny!

Im off to watch the end of Greys & then curl up in bed!

Hope everyone wakes up feeling good tomorrow! xooxx


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight lovelies Xx


----------



## zoomlentil

Night girls!

I got woken up with terrible cramps this morning and then the witch arrived with a vengeance, so I didn't even get a chance to test. I'm out. :cry:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Sorry to hear AF arrived zoom. Sometimes I think pregnancy tests are a curse. I find the minute I buy one AF shows up!think of it as day 1 of Ur pregnancy .


----------



## Abby27

Im Sorry Zoom! i took my temp this morning and cried! clearly im not ovulating. on the month i get everything nicely timed.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Oh abs I am so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey abbs! Don't worry Hun, at this stage, you still have a chance to catch it. Keep bd every second day until you get your crosshairs. Naughty eggy!! 

Zoom, when is your DH ready for babies? Have you talked to him about it?

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh Abs don't cry sweetheart xoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Oh abs hun xxx sending massive :jo: hugs your way beautiful girl xxx Maybe that little egg is just getting nice and ready to be caught, keep up the bd and hopefully you will see those red lines soon xxx

Zoom sorry to hear about the awful witch :( Are you ntnp at the moment?

Morning Squiggles & Ababa :)

Well. It would seem i have woken up hangover free. Bonus.

XXX


----------



## Abby27

thanks ladies, i am now a grown woman, crying at her desk at work because her temp was low! wow that is a weird sentence. 

My DH asked why i was so upset this morning and i said my temp was low and as he really has no idea what this means he thought it was that his sperm wasnt good enough and started to apologise. what a sweet heart. i explained that this has nothing to do with his sperm! 

if you look at my last chart i think i ovulated after FF said i did, my DPO 6 i think was actually ov day....Would make more sense that i had a 12 day LP than a 17 LP! weird that no other sign is right though! so guess i better keep enticing my DH in sack.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs, going by that, you are at the right stage of the pattern to get a temp rose tomorrow. You had a rise then a drop before ov last time. Hang in there sweetie, I wish I could come and hug you!! Hunby it's such a shitty time, I hope you're ok! Xox

Morning Nana!


----------



## Newbie32

Well if thats the case and you are oing around the same time, you have a week to get busy in the bedroom gorgeous!!! Hurry up cd23 for abs!! XX


----------



## MissieT

Abby - sendings hugs. What a lovely DH you have :) Don't know enough about the charting and temp business to be much use but fx'ed you catch your eggy!


----------



## Abby27

What would i do without you all! xoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Aw abs...i feel the same.

No idea how i got through without you lot :)

Message to ab's eggy from old :jo: - i am waving my cane at you....come and PLAY!!!


----------



## Abby27

Well ive just been reviewing some of my excel charts (that i have copies of at work....SHAME...they are pretty though). July i ov CD 17 with a 12 day LP, Aug CD 20 with a 13 day LP, so i think last month was CD 23 with a 12 day LP. so wasted sperm from earlier this week, but that is ok, cause you just never know. 

guess i better bust a move on DH tonight! 

May be my eggy is getting good and baked so its ripe and ready! and remember last month with chart weirdness! lots of people got BFP from charts that they didnt like (Rosie!)
So im drying the tears! c'mon eggy!


----------



## Newbie32

Atta girl abs :) XXXX


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good girl abs! Yeah, crazy charts get results!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Abby27

Good Timing cause the head of the company just came to speak to me! ha, good thing i wasnt crying then! 

Squeegs i do want to talk to you about blinds....we have long beige they look like this https://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=...&ved=1t:429,r:34,s:0,i:181&tx=55&ty=78&surl=1
they are ugly, and dont block the sun out of the bedroom. The house gets SUPER hot in summer and so we want to make the rooms dark and cool. can you suggest any thing? where is your shop?


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Well. It would seem i have woken up hangover free. Bonus.
> 
> XXX

Haha. She's still drunk.


----------



## Newbie32

Ah ababa gosh you make me giggle!!!!!! XX

I have been checking out charts on ff of those people using CBFM and temping to try to see if i could see a pattern of when people actually do o (based on bbt, and then checking if happened on peak/high etc). Clearly a silly idea. Some o'd on peak day 1, some on peak day 2, some three days after first peak.

Fair to say that was a good waste of 30 mins!!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Nana i dont think research is ever a waste of time! it just makes me wonder how people get duffered by accident! clearly it takes science, research, and analysis!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby, It depends on what kind of thing you like, and also how much you want to spend on it. The best thing for insulation is curtains with a pelmet over the top & the curtains returned to the wall (this is where the fabric goes from the end of the track to the wall to block the light/air gap). This is the only way to completely darken your room too. Probably your most expensive option, but you can cut down on costs by choosing a less expensive fabric, or doing less fullness (industry standard puts 2.5 X fullness in the curtain. eg if the window is 1m wide, you would use 2.5m of fabric pleated into the 1m)

You can go for shutters - we do a Vogue poly resin shutter - https://www.vogueshutters.com.au/ if you're going to go for shutters, I would recommend going for these rather than a timber shutter. they're Australian made and they don't require any ongoing maintenance and come with a 20 year warranty. These are also quite expensive, but very functional. They're what I dream to have in my home. (one day lol) so if you're in a home you're going to stay in for some time, it's worth spending the money on them. They are the only thing you can have on a window that won't rattle with the window open, they are VERY easy to clean, they can get wet, so great for bathrooms etc too.

Roller blinds (you may know them as holland blinds?) would normally be fitted inside the reveal with the fabric rolling over the top of the tube, you can change the way the fabric rolls so you can see the tube and the fabric rolls behind like the pink & black blinds at the bottom of this page. https://www.cheap-blinds.com.au/ you can then fit the blind on the face of the architrave so you have good coverage of the window & will block out most light. With any blind, you will never completely block out light, you will always have some sort of light gap. With rollers in particular, you are limited with privacy as the blind is either up or down. You can get around this by having sheer curtains in front of the blind to 'soften' the room & also give you day time privacy. The blinds will have to be rolled up if you want to let the breeze in too. 

Verticals - don't go back to them if you have them & don't like them. 

Venetian blinds - (horizontal slats) a shit to clean, and the bigger the window the less tightly they will close, so won't insulate as well and won;t block as much light. but they are good in that a horizontal louvre will give you more privacy control. 

You could also consider an external awning on the outside of the windows where the heat is a real issue. It is really effective to stop the sun even reaching the windows. 

One more thing to consider where heat is a problem is window tinting. It's not something I do, so i don;t know much about it. I know its effective tho!


----------



## lisamfr

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Lise, I has milky CM too. I marked it as creamy as that was the closest to what it was, but it was quite milky. it kept changing from that to sticky, and then also swapped between actual creamy too. The worst part is that it changes so much that it's hard to use as a symptom! hope your cramps ease up hun!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Quigley. Yeah ever where I have read it said you cant go by CP & CM. But I feel very wet still down there will see if it changes next week when AF is due.
> 
> I had the worse sleep last night....cramping all night & still hasnt stopped this morning. Not sure if its a good thing or not. As in other cycles I have also had cramping but not as much as this one. Only time will tell.
> 
> hope you all have a good wednesday....


----------



## Newbie32

Oh lise, hopefully something great will come of all the cramping hun xx


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> Oh lise, hopefully something great will come of all the cramping hun xx

Not getting my hopes up. See what happens.


----------



## Newbie32

Fair enough hun xxx

Hang in there and hope the cramps stop soon! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all - squeegs where were you last year when I was buying blinds! You are a font of knowledge! 

Abs the others are right - you still might ov so keep up the BDing! 

Lisa - ouch to cramps! Praying they turn out to be worth the pain and lack of sleep by giving you a bfp! X

Hi to everyone else! I hope you have a great day!

As for me I'm dosed up on drugs chilling on the lounge - saw the doc yesterday and I've managed to pick up a respiratory tract infection so am home today and tomorrow!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh angel hun you are in the wars at the moment arent you! Take care xxx


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies Xx

Ababa :rofl: 

Abby I'm so sorry honey, just bd every second day and you should catch that eggy :hugs: 

Nana :hi: 

Angel you poor thing! I hope you feel better soon Xx rest up today and do absolutely nothing :hugs: xxx

I have my Bitch badge on!I don't tolerate people bitching behind our backs just because we were being honest it really pisses me off actually and if said person comes back I don't think I will control my anger!

Still lying in bed, not feeling as bad as yesterday, but still poop! Maybe it was because I was sooooooo constipated that it made me so ill? Who knows,I shall find out today! X

Squeegs how you feeling?


----------



## Newbie32

Hiya spunky bum :hi: (not sure if its dangerous to call you that either...hehehe)

Feel better soon beautiful xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks lovelies :) I must stay this whole lowered immune system is not fun! That said I feel less guilty about not being at school today because I have an infection as well as just a need to rest... Weird how my brain works - I always feel the need to justify everything! 

Lainey glad you're a little better today - hope you can continue to rest up and take it easy!

Sasha only 23 days left until you're outa there and no longer having to put up with your boss! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Hahahahahahaah SPUNKY bum!! :winkwink:


----------



## Newbie32

Yay angel!

And indeed it would be too. I put in the offer if they wanted me to stay, it would be until the end of March next year at a rather ridiculously high day rate. They agreed to the day rate but said only until end of Feb, so i said no deal. 16 November it is. 17 more work days!! i better find a job...

:)


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies! 

Angel...sorry you're crook again! 

Lainey...feel better soon too. 

Maggie woke up with a cough this morning so I've gone all nazi this morning on a cleaning spree. Im 10 weeks today and have started getting thicker in the waist already! :( have decided to wait till I have my 12week scan to announce it. My scan's on the 12th November so not too far away and I'll be almost 13weeks. 

Ginny I felt the same about feeling guilty about wanting a 3rd baby really bad when people hadn't had their first yet, but I think you have to remember everyone's at a different stage and there will come a time when everyone else longs for a second or subsequent baby too. :) hope you're feeling ok and recovering Ok! Feel free to not answer, but do you think you'll start trying again ASAP or wait a little longer? I have friends who've all done different things. One friend has 3 kids but had a m/c before each healthy pregnancy but just went straight back to trying after each one, and then another friend who was desperate for #2, lost her baby at 8 weeks and couldn't even think of trying for 18months after, despite her longing for another baby.


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh luce you've had a rough trot with illness havent you! 

Hope it doesnt turn into another week after week long bout of illness at your place hun xx


----------



## Melainey

Oh Lucy I hope Maggie feels better soon and all you lovelies are on the mend xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel hope you feel better soon love.


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Rosie cheeks :hugs: How are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh yes I was including weekends! 17 sounds much better than 23 :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucy sorry to hear that Maggie is unwell! X


----------



## ginny83

LLPM - hope maggie feels better soon! I think finally Max has gotten over all his colds/coughs. I hope this isn't something that's going to happen every winter!

We're not 100% sure when we'll try again. The official advice from the hospital is to wait until you have one normal AF then you're free to try again. We did that last time and I fell pg on the 2nd cycle of trying. However, I've heard that doctors only give that advice so that can properly date your pregnancy - even when I spoke to the surgeon she said it's mainly for dating reasons (although I was experiencing a mini labour so not 100% sure of what she said). I think this cycle we're just not going to use any protection - I kinda of figure if my lining is ready it'll let something stick if not it won't. Then we'll get back on the ttc bandwagon. 

The doctor's also said there's no real reason to wait for the test results since it's during the pregnancy that they give you meds etc. 

If/when I'm lucky enough to fall pregnant again I will be asking for whatever morning sickness meds I can get my hands on. I don't know if I could cope with 3 months of morning sickness for nothing again. 

Angel - hope you're feeling better soon x

Hi everyone else!

Spunky bum - ewwww hahaha


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Amanda and Ginny :) :hi:


----------



## ginny83

Melainey said:


> I have my Bitch badge on!I don't tolerate people bitching behind our backs just because we were being honest it really pisses me off actually and if said person comes back I don't think I will control my anger!

I did some "investigating" coz I was wondering what you were referring to and I'm a bit annoied by what I found too. 

To be 100% honest, after the pain I've had to endure this year I would be devastated if someone got pregnant and their partner didn't really want it to happen. Here I am with Chris and we're both 100% ready, financially stable etc etc and we keep losing them. I know this type of thing happens everyday, but if I had to read about it happening in our little group I would be shattered.


----------



## number2woohoo

ginny83 said:


> Melainey said:
> 
> 
> I have my Bitch badge on!I don't tolerate people bitching behind our backs just because we were being honest it really pisses me off actually and if said person comes back I don't think I will control my anger!
> 
> I did some "investigating" coz I was wondering what you were referring to and I'm a bit annoied by what I found too.
> 
> To be 100% honest, after the pain I've had to endure this year I would be devastated if someone got pregnant and their partner didn't really want it to happen. Here I am with Chris and we're both 100% ready, financially stable etc etc and we keep losing them. I know this type of thing happens everyday, but if I had to read about it happening in our little group I would be shattered.Click to expand...

(hugs)
yes I did some looking around and was pretty annoyed too, and that's all I'll say about that. :growlmad:


----------



## Melainey

Exactly Ginny I couldn't aree more ! Especially when somebody changes their story all the time because they don't like the feedack from on here? I don't think anybody should try to have a baby if their partner is not 100% wanting a baby. It'snot fair on the baby nor the father! 

Ginny I know you will get pregnant again real soon and you will have another beautiful bub xxxxx :hugs: hugs to you and Chris for being so strong xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Totally Ginny xxx I cannot wait to see you with another gorgeous little bub. Being our first BFP on this thread makes it even more important to me xxx You are such a tough cookie too, i really admire your strength xx

As for the other, Each to their own etc, have your own opinions, but publicly bitching? No thanks.

Love that cranky face number2!!!


----------



## Melainey

Anywaye enough about said person :) Lets get on with our happy little group here :happydance: Love you ladies xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Gosh it is a lovely day here. Sun shining. Might take a quick break and go outside and soak in some rays. x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ok new topic - I was chatting to a duffered friend the other day (who is choosing not to find out the sex of her baby until the birth) about how she will decorate her nursery - have any of you thought about that yet? I am thinking I will go grey and white and then accessories with pink or blue. Thoughts? Is anyone going to use a theme?


----------



## Newbie32

Ditto Melainey. Subject closed.

It is lovely ababa! I just popped out to grab myself a laksa for lunch and it is seriously warm! Too good to be inside really...enjoy your vitamin d boost!!! XX


----------



## number2woohoo

So I had my first appointment at the pubic hospital today. The official booking in appointment. It took forbloodyever. They had lots of interesting questions. Like were you abused as a child. Does your partner beat you. Even when I said no they said are you sure you don't want some material on domestic violence. Hmm. Anyways, my next appointment is with the doctor in their clinic there in 6 weeks - probably won't get to be on the midwife clinic and probably will have another c/s by the sounds of it. 2 1/2 weeks till my 12 week scan. Come on, weeks, go by fast! It still doesn't seem real yet, I'm not sure why. I mean apart from the being in bed by 7pm thing!


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh angel i dont think i could wait. Im not the most patient of people!!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> Ok new topic - I was chatting to a duffered friend the other day (who is choosing not to find out the sex of her baby until the birth) about how she will decorate her nursery - have any of you thought about that yet? I am thinking I will go grey and white and then accessories with pink or blue. Thoughts? Is anyone going to use a theme?

I have a jungle theme in Harrison's room. If the next baby is a boy I will give Harrison a new theme (I thought maybe sailboats in red blue and white) and the baby can be the jungle one. If it's a girl, I guess Harrison keeps jungle and the baby gets something different. No idea what - I only know little boys! :)


----------



## ginny83

Well not decorating a nursery, but we're going to decorate a play room for Max, as well as his bedroom. 

We think in his bedroom we're just going to have a one feature wall that is blue and we've got a bit of a cars/trains theme going with the covers set we've bought him for when he moves into a single bed. He also loves dogs, so I've been searching for some dog cartoon artwork too.

In the playroom I want to have a woodland animals theme. Found some wall art stickers and some other bits and pieces, but really I don't think it'll be over themeish. 

your colour scheme sounds lovely Angel! I saw a grey and yellow nursery, which sounds strange, but looked lovely.


----------



## Newbie32

lol number2!!!

To be honest i have no idea when it comes to scans (about whats normal i mean) and about the different options for birth etc, midwives, private v public. NFI.

Needless to say if i ever end up in the duffered club i may need some assistance from you lovely women who have been there before!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Ginny, I love you, honey xx 

I can't catch up but I read everything.

Love you all


----------



## Pauls_angel

Which hospital are you going to Amanda? Westmead?


----------



## LLPM

ginny83 said:


> LLPM - hope maggie feels better soon! I think finally Max has gotten over all his colds/coughs. I hope this isn't something that's going to happen every winter!
> 
> We're not 100% sure when we'll try again. The official advice from the hospital is to wait until you have one normal AF then you're free to try again. We did that last time and I fell pg on the 2nd cycle of trying. However, I've heard that doctors only give that advice so that can properly date your pregnancy - even when I spoke to the surgeon she said it's mainly for dating reasons (although I was experiencing a mini labour so not 100% sure of what she said). I think this cycle we're just not going to use any protection - I kinda of figure if my lining is ready it'll let something stick if not it won't. Then we'll get back on the ttc bandwagon.
> 
> The doctor's also said there's no real reason to wait for the test results since it's during the pregnancy that they give you meds etc.
> 
> If/when I'm lucky enough to fall pregnant again I will be asking for whatever morning sickness meds I can get my hands on. I don't know if I could cope with 3 months of morning sickness for nothing again.
> 
> Angel - hope you're feeling better soon x
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> Spunky bum - ewwww hahaha

I'm sure you'll be pregnant again in no time ginny! :) you're being so brave in all this...I'd like to think I'd be brave too but I think honestly I'd hide in a hole and stuff my face with haribo gummy bears!...oh I'm doing that anyway apparently...gee whizz! 

Angel...in terms of nurseries, we've always lived in rentals...thankfully they've all 
Had neutral colour schemes. I'd love to decorate a room though...I'm not girly girl though so I think I'd stick to neutral walls with bright coloured accessories. I love those vinyl tree wall murals you see! So cute and easy. 

Amanda...I didn't know you had a c/s...do you mind me asking why?! I had one with poppy and did everything to avoid a repeat. Thankfully had maggie naturally (very easily!) despite the 'expert' opinion that my pelvis was too small. 
Which hospital are you at? Can't believe you've booked in already! I've got no idea what I'm doing lol. Need to get my (growing!) ass into gear.


----------



## Melainey

I love grey and white angel.. I will try and hold off finding out but not sure if I will be able to haha x

Ababa how strange haha my pregnancy hormones would have kicked in and I would have told her to ef off! Haha

Ginny those themes sounds lovely :)

Nana I'm the same,I don't have a clue what I'm doing! One reason why I told my mum I was duffered haha I so need her help on this! 

Smithy :hi:


----------



## Pauls_angel

I've started knitting a grey and white baby blanket to go with my nursery - I am the worlds slowest knitter hence starting early. I'm not a very patient person either and would love to find out what I'm having but DH is against it and really doesn't want to know until the birth!


----------



## number2woohoo

Lucy - Harrison was breech from about 20 weeks on. They generally won't let a first delivery be breech. I was quite devo'd - but in hindsight I actually had a very easy recovery, perhaps that it was planned, not an emergency CS - everyone I know who's had one of them has had a shithouse recovery.


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel I have been knitting a throw rug for about 10 years. I'm on row 3, LOL.


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha Ababa too funny!


----------



## LLPM

Yeah fair enough. I actually had an easy recovery too despite a 24hour labour then emergency c/s but i was only 20! Was back to driving (uninsured mind you...not that I knew at the time!) after 2.5 weeks, but with maggie I was back to my normal self within 2-3days bit I didn't tear so I guess that helped too. X


----------



## number2woohoo

LLPM said:


> Yeah fair enough. I actually had an easy recovery too despite a 24hour labour then emergency c/s but i was only 20! Was back to driving (uninsured mind you...not that I knew at the time!) after 2.5 weeks, but with maggie I was back to my normal self within 2-3days bit I didn't tear so I guess that helped too. X

I rang my insurance company to ask them could I drive after a CS without medical clearance and they said sure. So I know lots said you're not covered by insurance to drive, but you might be.
Possibly I thought I had an easy recovery because I got so worried about Harrison being sick. We suddenly thought we had a child who might die. So all the stuff with me just was not important and I don't remember feeling any discomfort. Or feeling anything.


----------



## ginny83

I am very, very close to finishing a cross design I started for Max when I was about 6 months pregnant with him lol

I actually think it'll be one of the few craft projects I have finished. I'm a good starter but not a good finisher!


----------



## Melainey

I'm the same Ginny haha I'm supposed top get my little nephews baby blankets done and pretty much barely started haha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pammy, with due respect, I don't think you need to be stalking our thread. It was your decision to leave, it was also your decision to bitch to other BnB users about us. I've seen you pop up a couple of times today, and of you're do uninterested in talking to us, I don't know why you are checking up on what we are saying.


----------



## number2woohoo

I asked my mum where my cardigan was the other day that she started knitting for me when I was in year 12. I finished my HSC in 1989. She looked at me and said "Honey, even if I finished it, it wouldn't fit you now". Poo! That's what happens when you pick the most complicated pattern on earth, so Mum says.


----------



## lisamfr

I found it really hard to find themes for girls everything had butterflies, flowers or Winne the Pooh. So I order everything on line from USA & we went with the Disney Princess theme. I am a huge fan of Disney. Even tho I didn&#8217;t want a girl we had a feature wall which was Pink when I first picked it out I was like OMG but on the wall it looks awesome. If I have another girls she will have the same room. But if we have a boy I am thinking maybe Lion King or Mick Mouse something Disney.


----------



## ginny83

I can't wait to take Max to Disneyland! I've been twice - once with my family when I was 15 and then again when I was 24 and travelling through America on my way to the UK. 

Depending on sibling status, we're planning on taking him when he's around 5-7 :) (He's not even 2 yet, so I'm a bit ahead in my planning lol)


----------



## number2woohoo

Ooh I can't wait to go to Disneyland with Harrison. I went in my late 20's, loved it! 
Actually I did Disneyworld in my 20's, Disneyland in my early 30's. 
Hope my kid loves theme parks :)


----------



## Maddy40

number2woohoo said:


> Morning girls.
> Anyone who's interested, FF has a FB promo on again - $24.95 for 12 months VIP.
> Have a great day xo

Thanks! They had a "sale" on the actual website for $45 for 12 months, so the $24.95 one was a steal, I just signed up. :thumbup:


----------



## number2woohoo

I like this set for a girl. It's what Harrison would have had if he was a girl baby. I still like it.
https://www.babybunting.com.au/index.php/manchester/76606.html


----------



## lisamfr

Yeah I been to disneyland twice to & once to Disney world. My sister is planning to go to disneyland in 5 years with her two little girls. So if we can save enough I am hoping to join them with my two little children too. I have so man Disney toy I brought home. That's also why I went with the disney themes. 

HD cant stand all my stuff toys I have in our room but they are slowly going into Audrina's room now.


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy40 said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls.
> Anyone who's interested, FF has a FB promo on again - $24.95 for 12 months VIP.
> Have a great day xo
> 
> Thanks! They had a "sale" on the actual website for $45 for 12 months, so the $24.95 one was a steal, I just signed up. :thumbup:Click to expand...

good stuff!
what a shame I can't transfer my vip to someone who doesn't have it. Signed up the month of my bfp!


----------



## Melainey

I'm the same Ababa haha I signed up the month of my BFP and so did Squiggles :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

could be a good omen for Maddy!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lovely design Amanda! 

I've never been to Disneyworld or Disneyland - one day maybe!


----------



## Maddy40

Oooh Disney....I do think their stuff is cute. But I have had a horrible feeling about the the whole industry since I read a book that talked about marketing stuff to girls (I think it was 'What's Happening to Our Girls' by Maggie Hamilton). It talks about the way Disney and other big companies market their material deliberately at babies so the images are "hard-wired" into their brains along with their earliest memories (mum's smell & voice, images of close family). It said they deliberately put multiple teensy weensy cartoon images on baby gro-suits so that when baby starts focusing on their hands, etc, the images on the clothing are some of the first, repetitive things they see. Apparently it's the easiest way to develop consumers-for-life. CREEPY!


----------



## number2woohoo

I don't tend to buy anything licensed for my little guy. Plenty of time later for him to buy into all that crap.


----------



## Maddy40

Anyways, gosh it's taken me ages to read up today. Got our laptop with new hard drive back today. SO much better to have it fixed for $275 than have to buy a new one! Now I can obsessively Google all the tests the Dr ordered :) It seems he is looking to rule out PCOS plus some common genetic issues. He also ordered a more indepth SA for DH testing for some things that aren't included in the basic analysis. We also found out their clinic doesn't do IUI for over-40s and since we can't afford IVF we're not sure that there's much they can actually offer us. But we will go back for our results and then think about things after that.

Kiwi...hope you catch the egg. Thank goodness I don't have to have a lap, only a HSG. I was terrified, despite your relatively easy experience!
Abby...your DH is funny!
Mum2Q...we've been looking at shutters for our living room as our wine-purple coloured curtains will need replacing in the next year or two. My sense is that shutters don't insulate as well as curtains, can you do both - have curtains over the top of shutters? We have a blackout roller curtain behind our regular curtain/pelmet in our bedroom (because I'm a shift-worker) and it's like night-time in there in the middle of the day.
Angel...hope you feel better soon. I hate being unwell.
Newbie...are there many jobs out there that you are interested in? Or will you take a break over Xmas/New Year before looking?
Ginny...xxxw...ope your recovery is going okay. 
LLPM ... poor Maggie, hope she doesn't give it to the rest of you! 

Well off to Google some of these blasted tests!


----------



## Maddy40

Oh, and I felt like a true wally this morning! Got out of bed at 5am ready for my 6am shift. Got there and my colleagues were looking at me weird. Turns out I'm not scheduled to work until tomorrow....DUH!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy, I really hope you wasted your $25!! :)

Angel, how are you feeling sweetie?

Loop, hope that sickness stays away! 

Lainey & Smithy, hope your sickness is ok today!

Nana, do excited you ate leaving soon! Do you still get your redundancy? Have they said anything else about it? I think they'll take your offer in the end!

Ababa, you must be excited for your scan! 

Ginny, do you still need help with your blinds? 

Loving all the theme park talk & all the bedroom talk!! Friends of mine rented do they just got black jungle animal wall decals. Looked great & came straight off the walls! I might do something like that so it doesn't have to be redone when bub gets older.

Lisa, nice to see you again! 

Abs, hope you're hanging in there today! 

Sorry if I forgot anyone, I have been popping my head in through the day, but have lost track a little bit!


----------



## cossime

Hi Girls!!! Gotta dash but here you are as promised: sorry if it's inaccurate as I am rushing today!!!!)

*Wednesday Watch List!!! 24/10/2012*

*Two Week Waiter&#8217;s*
Lisafr: TWW 
Halliwell: TWW 
Taralyn_m: 14DPO
MissieT: 7DPO
Newbie (nanna): 6DPO
Kiwi: 4DPO

*Waiting to Ovulate*
Abby: CD17
Major Bee: CD9
Maddy: CD5

Angel: NTNP
Jayney: NTNP
cossime: NTNP
zoomlentil: WTT
Ginny: WTT

*9  &#8216;s!!!*
2Mums: 15 weeks
LLMP: 10weeks
Number2: 10 weeks
Lisa S (Smithy): 7 weeks
Melainey: 7 weeks 
Rosie: 6 weeks
Mum 2 Quigley (Squeegs): 6 weeks
Kim: 4 weeks (?)
Squarepants: 4 weeks (?)

xxxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks cossi! I'm wtt rather than ntnp:) I've copied it to the front page :)

Getting there squeegs - feeling pretty average and am contemplating a nice afternoon nap! Just for an hour so I don't stuff up my sleep tonight!


----------



## Newbie32

YAY cossie!!! You're ace :)

Straight into another job i hope (with my redundancy :))

Got a phone call about another two positions that seem up my alley, so to speak, so will check them out. Im taking a 'relaxed' approach to it, the whole 'do i want this job' and not really caring much if they want me! We shall see how long that lasts. I know i have my redundancy to keep me going in the meantime, but im hoping to be employed again come 19th November (or maybe the 26th...)

Off topic, i am scared and excited about my hair cut tomorrow night. Ive not been in a salon for about 8 years. My girlfriend has cut my hair since then, and ive only ever let her touch it after some previous dramas a long time ago, but its in desperate need of a cut and she has zero time at the moment so she has sent me to her hairdresser! God only knows what i will look like in 26 hours. Thanks for letting me share :)

Maddy that is funny re your work - well not funny for you - but a funny story! I really hope you have wasted 25 and that this is an omen for you as well!

Good girl for getting some work done today squeegs - very clearly havent....


----------



## ginny83

Maddy - careful with Dr Google, sometimes it can just stress you out more (says I who have just diagnosed myself with multiple disorders in the past week lol).

M2Q - I'm going to show Chris some of those links you put up before to see what he thinks. In our family room I think we're going to get dual blinds. Since we back onto the golf course, sometimes during the day I want light to come in but still have privacy, so I think that will solve that issue. In our bedrooms and lounge room we're a bit split: option A roller blinds with sheer curtains and a pelmet, or maybe even just tab type sheer curtains on a rod thing with no pelmet.... or option B proper curtains and pelmet with something sheer behind it.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm sure your hair will look awesome Sash xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Really it would be disrespectful to NOT do a before and after hair photo, Sasha.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Love the way your mind works Amanda! Before and after shots please Sash! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Cossi, great job! 

Nana, I had the best of intentions to work hard!

Maddy, sorry, I didn't see all the posts before I posted that last one. The vogue shutters are a poly resin. They have an air gap between the window and the shutter and the blades are also hollow, so that double air gap makes them very effective insulators. We don't do timber shutters as we tend to have problems with them, not sure about their insulation properties to be honest, I'd say they would be less effective than the vogue. I wouldn't put curtains over shutters, mainly because it wouldn't look good, and you're also buying two things to do the same job. You're better off choosing one or the other. For you, curtains with returns & pelmet will completely block light. Shutters are 100% block out, but you do get very tiny light gaps (1mm) at the edge of the louvres, so you do get a bit of light in the room. Just depends how sensitive you are to the light.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies! So sorry I've been MIA the past couple days, working like a dog! Ugh! Nana post pics of your new hair cut tomorrow on FB!! Can't wait to see it!

I've read all the posts and I'm quite sad, must admit I've missed you ladies these past couple days!! Hope you all are having a great day!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay rosiecheeks! We missed you too! Sorry you had to work so hard! Do you have a few days off now?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ginny83 said:


> Maddy - careful with Dr Google, sometimes it can just stress you out more (says I who have just diagnosed myself with multiple disorders in the past week lol).
> 
> M2Q - I'm going to show Chris some of those links you put up before to see what he thinks. In our family room I think we're going to get dual blinds. Since we back onto the golf course, sometimes during the day I want light to come in but still have privacy, so I think that will solve that issue. In our bedrooms and lounge room we're a bit split: option A roller blinds with sheer curtains and a pelmet, or maybe even just tab type sheer curtains on a rod thing with no pelmet.... or option B proper curtains and pelmet with something sheer behind it.

Cool, well if you have any more questions, let me know. I would steer away from tab top curtains, only because they are better in theory. They look nice if you place them nicely in their folds, but after a bit of use, they tend to look a bit daggy when they are just flicked out of the way, also curtains on a track will open & close with a lot more ease, especially of you've got young kids who will operate them. Also, depending on how wide your windows are, you will probably need a centre support bracket for your pole, so your curtains won't be able to pass that. 

In my house, I have block out rollers with sheers & pelmets. I love pelmets! And I find the rollers do me fine as I don't really need any extra room darkening or super insulation. 

Sunscreen & block out rollers will be good for you then! For the sunscreens, choosing a darker colour will allow you to see through easier & is better for eye comfort. I've recently put up a picture of a dark sunscreen on our Facebook page if you want to have a look. www.facebook.com/delscurtains


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pauls_angel said:


> Yay rosiecheeks! We missed you too! Sorry you had to work so hard! Do you have a few days off now?

Aww it's ok Angel, I'll survive! I am off tomorrow (Wed) then work thurs and Friday but I have all weekend off! :happydance:

Hope you feel better soon!! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Hi Rosie <3


----------



## ginny83

Thanks for the info M2Q! When people have normal curtains what do they usually have behind them? Just sheer fabric that doesn't move?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi smithy :) how are you today hun? X


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Rosie x


----------



## ginny83

Also, is it common to get different curtains in different rooms? or do people more get the same fabric through out the house

I'm such a decorating newbie haha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi Rosiecheeks! Hop eyou're well gorgeous!!

Nana, I agree - before & after shots! You will be fine hun! I'm sure she will do a great job!!!

Ginny, depends on if you need day time privacy or not. You can have a sheer and then heavy curtains, You can just have the heavies if you don't need the day time privacy, or you can do it the opposite way and have sheer curtains with a lining behind it. I personally like the idea of the sheer with the lining behind as I like sheers way more than heavy curtains. So the way you would set it up is to have the lining on the back track with a cord on it so you can open them without having to open the sheer. You can either have the sheer fixed, with returns to the wall, or you can have one or both ends free flowing.

eg if your window is a sliding window that opens from right to left, I would put two tracks, lining on a cord drawn track with one curtain opening to the left, with the sheer I would have it bunching back to the left with a return to the wall, either hand or cord drawn (hand drawn will mean they may want to pull open when the back curtain gets dragged out of the way, if that's an issue, you can either put it on a cord drawn track or fix the curtain with another return to the wall. 

You can get some really great sheer fabrics these days, so when I say sheers, I don't mean boring old white sheers, I mean something with a funky pattern & a coloured lining behind. 

You can have the curtains split whichever way you want, I tend to just go for the more functional way, some people like to frame the window, I prefer to get the bunch of curtains away from the window opening.

as for different thing in different rooms, definitely! I would stick to doing areas the same - like you said about blinds in living areas, would also consider doing the front of the house the same if possible so it looks better from the street. but as for bedrooms, you can't usually see in more than one room at a time, so just do whatever you like for each room! I have got something different on almost all my windows. lol 

I hope I haven't confused you! I will try to take a photo of my sheers to show you what I mean about the 'decorative' sheers.


----------



## Lisasmith

Hi, angel. I'm not so awesome today


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Squeegs! heaps and heaps! i think we want curtains. the house is really really small, we have a noisy neighbour who sort of has a view into the house. so in the living room we want coverage from her, does colour make the house look smaller? then in the bedroom we need something for darkness. we dont really want to stay here for much longer. if we had a bubba the bedroom would well be with us or the living room! (hence why we want to move to melb where we could afford a house). 

how expensive is expensive? for a cheap fabric etc?

DIdnt have a terrible day at work today, so that was good. still sort of bummed that im not a DPO just yet. going to have to jump on DH at some stage this evening when i know that neither of us are really in the mood! but you just know as soon as we dont BD i will get a temp increase. the body would have been better designed with a window or alert system!

enjoyed the baby room decoration chat! i cant wait to go shopping for baby things. 

sorry i cant think to comment on everything! but the support i get from you all is so awesome! thank you so much xo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi abs glad to hear today was a better day at work :)

Smithy sorry your not feeling great today! Praying that tomorrow is a better day hun xx


----------



## Abby27

Are you on the mend today Angel? poor Smithy! xo


----------



## Lisasmith

Thank you xx


----------



## Melainey

Smithy how are you feeling this evening? X


----------



## MissieT

Good afternoon ladies!

Would love to take the boys to Disney land (and would love to go myself!)  probably wait until they are a bit older.

We have just moved into our first own home and I am so looking forward to getting the rooms decorated. My oldest cant decide what he wants so we are having a dinosaur corner, a space corner and a car corner (the door is in the other corner so we limited it to 3 :) ) I think with the youngest well go for a soccer theme.

Ginny and LLPM  I have also spent time feeling selfish and guilty about wanting number 3 when I have the two most amazing boys who fill my every waking (and sometimes when Im meant to be sleeping) second. And knowing that so many people, so deserving, are trying for their first. My DH and I spent a lot of time talking about #3 and coming to the decision to yes go for it. We talked a lot and worked stuff through and decided it was the right thing for us (I guess touching on another subject covered this pm ;-) ) I needed to know he was 100% before we started ttc. With it taking longer than hoped for it to happen it has really made us realise how lucky we are to have the boys and how much we want to have another for our family  sorry for the ramble!

Melainey - so nice to have your Mum for advice :)

Hi Rosie!

Angel  hope you are getting lots of rest and are feeling better soon

Maddy  hooray for fixed laptop

Newbie  good luck with the job hunting and the haircut!

Big hi to everyone else, hope all your days are going well.

Not sure what's going on with my ff chart - I think it looks pretty but don't know if it looks at all hopeful. I keep trying to remind myself that its been a hectic few weeks so chances are down but know there are going to be tears when af arrives :( I've still gone out and bought myself a nice shiny 3 pack of frers and am reminding myself that the sickness I've got is the family packet of snakes I've troughed at my desk this afternoon!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny, I posted some pics of my curtains on top girls. you can go as wild or tame as you like. i love seeing red or purple sheers with a black lining, things like that. I have gone fairly neutral, most of mine are brown colours with brown linings. but brown is still colour, and it adds a bit of charachter!

Abby, in heavy curtain fabrics, a cheap blockout coated fabric is $25/m for something really plain. (we only have one this cheap) You can start to get a bit more texture at about $30 and there is generally more to choose from. they go up in to about $50/m in the blockout coated, then you start on the uncoated fabrics (which need a seperate lining) which start anywhere from $20/m to several hunderds of dollars per metre, just depending on what you actually want. 

A cheap sheer is about $20/m, but these are generally 300cm wide and are run sideways, so you don't need as much fabric as in a heeavy curtain as you don't need to join the drops together. they can go up to $100-150/m too. The pics on FB are probably around $60-80/m fabrics. You can get some with nice patterns for cheaper than that though.


----------



## Abby27

Missie your little dip could be an implantations dip! you never know! im choosing to believe that the more suspect and weird chart you have the better your chances!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

MissieT said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> Would love to take the boys to Disney land (and would love to go myself!)  probably wait until they are a bit older.
> 
> We have just moved into our first own home and I am so looking forward to getting the rooms decorated. My oldest cant decide what he wants so we are having a dinosaur corner, a space corner and a car corner (the door is in the other corner so we limited it to 3 :) ) I think with the youngest well go for a soccer theme.
> 
> Ginny and LLPM  I have also spent time feeling selfish and guilty about wanting number 3 when I have the two most amazing boys who fill my every waking (and sometimes when Im meant to be sleeping) second. And knowing that so many people, so deserving, are trying for their first. My DH and I spent a lot of time talking about #3 and coming to the decision to yes go for it. We talked a lot and worked stuff through and decided it was the right thing for us (I guess touching on another subject covered this pm ;-) ) I needed to know he was 100% before we started ttc. With it taking longer than hoped for it to happen it has really made us realise how lucky we are to have the boys and how much we want to have another for our family  sorry for the ramble!
> 
> Melainey - so nice to have your Mum for advice :)
> 
> Hi Rosie!
> 
> Angel  hope you are getting lots of rest and are feeling better soon
> 
> Maddy  hooray for fixed laptop
> 
> Newbie  good luck with the job hunting and the haircut!
> 
> Big hi to everyone else, hope all your days are going well.
> 
> Not sure what's going on with my ff chart - I think it looks pretty but don't know if it looks at all hopeful. I keep trying to remind myself that its been a hectic few weeks so chances are down but know there are going to be tears when af arrives :( I've still gone out and bought myself a nice shiny 3 pack of frers and am reminding myself that the sickness I've got is the family packet of snakes I've troughed at my desk this afternoon!

chart looks very pretty indeed! Looks like today's drop is in the right timing for an implantation dip! quite common on pregnancy charts!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: girls,

Wow a big catch up. Think I missed a bit about stalking. How can you tell if someone is "stalking" the thread? And how do you know what someone has posted on another thread? So many people drop in on here post "oh i think i am pregnant, i am 4 days overdue" and then never to be heard from again. Those people upset me. This is a TTC link, don't rub it in my face you random stranger.

Still no red lines on my chart. :( If I go by my smiley faces I should be 7 (ish) days DPO so shouldn't I have red lines by now???? Hi Ho Hi Ho it looks like injections next week here we go :cry:

I went to Tokyo Disneyland waaayyy back in 1994 when I was living over there. It was funny as I went up to Mickey and said "hi mickey" to which he replied with "aaahh konnichi wa". My illusion of mickey mouse disappeared. ANd then 2 yrs ago DH and I headed over to EuroDisney in Paris. Totally amazing. I was like a child myself. Can't wait to take my own children there (hopefully). 
I haven't really thought of decorating a childs room yet. Maybe something very colourful but just want the baby first and will worry about the colour scheme later :) 

Hope everyone is having a great day. I don't actually remember too much more. SORRY :(


----------



## Melainey

Missie I think the girls are right :) I think that it could very well be an implantation dip :hugs: 

Kiwi - You WILL have bubbys and you will get a chance to take them to disneyland :hugs: Last month was the month of weird charts and the weird charts ended up being the bfp charts so fingers crossed that this is it for you xx


----------



## Melainey

P.s under the reply box is a list of who is on the thread at the moment! And up the top there is a search button and you can search anybody by name :)


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi im in the same boat, my smilies have me a couple of days ago. but no temp rise (although you have had a thermal shift! i can see it quite clearly)

im trying not to get myself all upset about it, cause obviously there is nothing i can do. but every time i think about it i well up a little.

i dont have EWCM, i dont have higher temps, so i think i just wont pop an eggy this month. i had high hopes for this month, which was probably stupid. i will try and keep BDing, but im pretty close to giving up :(

Edit: oh and just did an OPK, because i guess i like to torture myself and very negative. ARGH


----------



## MissieT

Ohh - thank you Abby, Squeegs and Melainey although a bit scared to get my hopes up.
Kiwi - I've thought that about some of the people that have dropped by. Incredible insensitive and/or stupid. I'm sorry about your no red lines. Hope you are all recovered from the op last week.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

My sister is taking me out for tea, so I will be back & will catch up when I can a bit later love love xxx


----------



## ginny83

Smithy - sorry to hear you're not feeling great today? Is it that MS? Maybe try asking the doc for Maxalon? x 

Kiwi - have you tried playing with your chart like adding in some temps for the next couple of days? Maybe because you're temps are a bit up and down after O it's just taking a couple of extra days to get the cross hairs. It does look like you've had a temp shift though :)


----------



## ginny83

M2Q - thanks so much for your help/advice :) Really given me some things to think about!


----------



## Melainey

Have a great time squiggles x


----------



## kiwipauagirl

hehehe thanks for telling me about stalking.... I have been stalking :rofl: this is fun


----------



## Melainey

It's great hey ;-) hehe


----------



## Pauls_angel

Kiwi I think maybe you didn't ov til Saturday - I wouldnt be surprised if you get crosshairs tomorrow and are 4dpo today.

Abs I hope your crazy chart leads to a bfp!

Missie I agree with the other girls and will be looking for another temp spike tomorrow!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Pauls_angel said:


> Kiwi I think maybe you didn't ov til Saturday - I wouldnt be surprised if you get crosshairs tomorrow and are 4dpo today.
> 
> Abs I hope your crazy chart leads to a bfp!
> 
> Missie I agree with the other girls and will be looking for another temp spike tomorrow!

Can u get Ur smiley face 4 days before? On tue I got smiley and haven't since. Bd on wed and then not until sat and sun??? Do u think I missed it? I always went by smiley and o the next day like the box days


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi i think you did CD12, cause it went up and even though it came down, it came down to the highest of the lower temps, so still high


----------



## Abby27

I have to say that i find FF a little judgemental! big red light telling me im not fertile! enough to make someone already emotional and carrying on about technically something very minor seriously upset!

Edit: joking about the judgemental part


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ive never used opks so can't advise you there but even if you didn't ov til sat BD on wed and sat would cover you :) either way you'll know in about a week - praying you caught it! X


----------



## Newbie32

Just a quick pop in girls, just got to tennis (play with the latest oopsie duffered girl) and it might be a long season I think!!!!! 

Ah well, keeping my chin up :) 

Love love love love yous xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thinking of you Sasha! Kick her butt in tennis :) x


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi put a few more days in and see, i just did that, and it has me when i thought i did a few days ago

well ladies i best go BD! love to all


----------



## Maddy40

Oh no I really HAVE to get off this board, I could seriously drive myself nutso ;) Maybe I'll have a cup of raspberry tea (panic buy to try and rectify one of the issues that the Fertility Specialist found in my u/sounds)....I'm soooo obsessed!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi, I know, I totally hate that when people drop in to say they're late or post their BFP and then bail. That's why our number 1 rule is you have to stick around after BFP - we're friends here! Also, your chart looks like it has confussed FF, but I can see a temp shift, so I think it's safe to say you have Ov'd. Just have to wait for FF to figure that out! Maybe you could do what Abby did & play with future temps on FF to see when your cross hairs appear?

Ginny - no problem, happy to help out!! 

Abby - hahaha you're too funny! FF can be a right bitch sometimes! there is probably another thread you could join to vent if you like! This cycle, I was confused about my Ov day so I kepd BD and BD and BD and it took ages for me to get crosshairs. I kept playing with my temps, too and they eventually showed up, but it did take me a while to get them for real, so don't freak out too much!

Newbie, hope tennis is fun! Try not to hit her in the face!! 



dinner was lovely, I have to say I am not a fan of red meat that is not still pink, but went to hogsbreath, and have to say that the slow cooked steak is still quite nice when cooked til it's almost dead! hehe


----------



## Pauls_angel

Maddy enjoy your tea - but don't leave for too long! We'll miss you! X


----------



## ginny83

kiwipauagirl said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Kiwi I think maybe you didn't ov til Saturday - I wouldnt be surprised if you get crosshairs tomorrow and are 4dpo today.
> 
> Abs I hope your crazy chart leads to a bfp!
> 
> Missie I agree with the other girls and will be looking for another temp spike tomorrow!
> 
> Can u get Ur smiley face 4 days before? On tue I got smiley and haven't since. Bd on wed and then not until sat and sun??? Do u think I missed it? I always went by smiley and o the next day like the box daysClick to expand...

Kiwi - I've only used those smile face OPKs one, which was my last cycle so I know I definitely O'd! Anyway, I got crosshairs on FF 2 days after my first smiley face. so it went, CD12 = smiley face, CD13 = smiley face, CD14 = no smiley face but got crosshairs.


----------



## ginny83

Maddy40 said:


> Oh no I really HAVE to get off this board, I could seriously drive myself nutso ;) Maybe I'll have a cup of raspberry tea (panic buy to try and rectify one of the issues that the Fertility Specialist found in my u/sounds)....I'm soooo obsessed!

Maddy what did the FD find?

When I was in hospital on Thursday, before the pain started I was very, very bored just waiting around so I started flicking through my medical file. I had Max and the D&C for my 1st miscarriage there so it's getting to be a fairly full file. Anyway, I think I remember seeing something about the shape of my uterus - something that starts with "A". There is such a thing as a arcuate uterus, so maybe that's what I read. I had already been hopped up with painkillers though so it;s all a bit fuzzy.

Anyway, I've read conflicting reports if that uterus shape is a problem or not. So will ask them when I have my appointment. (I'm assuming if it was major problem they would have told me about it already)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I have been trying but ff won't let me forward date my temps and I played with a few from test and today and still nothing. Oh well at least next month everything will be timed perfectly. No confusion and a big bruised belly to prove it lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi, maybe try entering some Ewcm for a couple of days until the day before that first temp rise. It might bring up the ch if you are showing more signs of ov?

Ginny, I'm sure your uterus is fine, but always better to ask do you know & it's one thing to cross off your list of things on your mind!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

wow, read everything, not sure i can catch up!! 

angel - sorry you're not feeling well, hope the days off help you recover quickly!

lucy- hope your Maggie and house dont get worse and get better soon! Be careful cleaning with all those yucky chemicals! 

:jo: hoped you kicked ass at tennis tonight!!

nursery decor/etc.. we have a huge need to find out the sex, but thinking its a boy, if so we'll go for a nautical/under water 'theme', as our next house will have a beach house/nautical feel to it, and who knows for a girl, but not too pink or girly. my friend that is having boy is going grey, white, turquoise and navy. Pinterest.com is great for nursery ideas, gender neutral or specific. I like the tree wall stickers Lucy was talking about. I like something they can grow into, my nephews had the jungle theme and loved it, so cute, its now dinosaurs. 

had an osteo appoint today as neck and back were in a mess and now spasming bc she said it would get worse before it gets better. OH had an appoint at the hospital today, we should have more answers next wed at the specialist appoint. 
Shell asked the other day, thanks love, my aunt refused to go off her antibiotics and solid food so they won't take her to hospice so she's in an in between hospital and hospice place at the moment, but she's now having more bad days than good, so thats not great news. Poor thing, said she had things she wanted to do before she goes, one includes a baby book for us, she's trying so hard it breaks my heart. 

sending all my positive thoughts to kiwi, maddy, lisa, and i know i'm a huge cow for not knowing, but everyone else who is waiting and trying to catch eggs, please excuse my horrible memory. 

love you all


----------



## ginny83

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Ginny, I'm sure your uterus is fine

:haha: that made me laugh for some reason. Guess I never though I'd be needing reassurance on the shape of my uterus lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haaha Ginny, there are a lot of things I never thought I'd say/feel/want/need/do this baby making business is a whole different world. Lol I'm sure your uterus is beautiful! Haha

2 mums, glad your Aunt still has some fight left in her, must be really hard for you all to watch her! Good luck with results! Less than a week now! You rest up & take care of yourself! 

I'm off to bed! Night girls, love you all! Cxxx


----------



## Newbie32

It's awful here! Non stop pregnancy talk!! I don't know why I'm struggling So much but I really am here...and I'm sick of being shown her belly every ten seconds!!!

Ok, rant over. Thanks for letting me vent.

XX 

How is everyone tonight? I haven't caught up since getting here so I will have a read xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

I thought you meant it's awful here, for a minute, Sasha. Then I realised you meant at tennis. Phew!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah no, only at tennis with oopsie duffed.

All I have heard all night is this and that about her pregnancy, the whole look at my bump thing and lifting her t shirt every five seconds. I may have to tell her next week just to get her to stop. There is more going on in the world than just her pregnancy!!!

I feel like a horrible cow. Quite honestly I can listen to you gorgeous duffered ones until the cows come home, but her being duffered is doing my head in!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Night girls xxx


----------



## zoomlentil

Abby, sorry to hear your temps are all over the place. :( Fx'd for you that you O soon, or that you have O'd and your egg was caught! Just keep indulging in the sexy times. :winkwink:

To answer everyone's questions, we've talked extensively about it, and OH and I have agreed to try once we both have full time jobs (I'm finishing uni in a few weeks, and he's only part time at the moment). So, hopefully that will be next year. Until then we're doing the responsible thing and preventing, but it's bloody hard. I had a pretty lame day today, was coping okay until I came across an acquaintance's BFP on another forum I frequent. That completely wrecked me! :cry:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ginny- did your chart say your uterus is antiverted? That just means it tilts to the front, usually thats a good thing, easier for the spermies to get up there! Mine is retroverted and tilts toward the back! Crazy uteruses! Lol


----------



## Abby27

Morning everyone! well i dreamed and dreamed all night about taking my temperature and checking it! ALL NIGHT! you ladies all featured in parts of the dream to....i had a watch thermometer that i would keep putting in my mouth! in short IM A TOTAL NUT. 
So when i wake up this morning i quickly put it in....and YAAY for temp rise! not much of one, and i probably willed my body into doing it! but it will do for today!

Squeegs: i actually did a FF survey and i mentioned about their language....also that there statistical analysis isnt quite what we want....(we want the analysis but they tend to do it half way and then stop)

Nana: i stay away from duffered ladies now. well i try to. ive been invited to a few baby showers! i just dont think i can handle that, so i shall send a gift and an apology. (got an invite from evil duffered chick at work! HELP ME)

Kiwi i enter data and then use the arrows to forward to the next day? 

Have a great day everyone! i have to dash! tomorrow i have off YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY so just have to get through today!


----------



## Melainey

Rosie I have an antiverted uterus :) 

Abby yay for temp rise :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

Morning lovelies, I am
Off to the doctor for some maxalon or zofran today. I puked 19 times yesterday :( ill try and catch up properly once I get some rest x


----------



## Maddy40

ginny83 said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I really HAVE to get off this board, I could seriously drive myself nutso ;) Maybe I'll have a cup of raspberry tea (panic buy to try and rectify one of the issues that the Fertility Specialist found in my u/sounds)....I'm soooo obsessed!
> 
> Maddy what did the FD find?
> 
> When I was in hospital on Thursday, before the pain started I was very, very bored just waiting around so I started flicking through my medical file. I had Max and the D&C for my 1st miscarriage there so it's getting to be a fairly full file. Anyway, I think I remember seeing something about the shape of my uterus - something that starts with "A". There is such a thing as a arcuate uterus, so maybe that's what I read. I had already been hopped up with painkillers though so it;s all a bit fuzzy.
> 
> Anyway, I've read conflicting reports if that uterus shape is a problem or not. So will ask them when I have my appointment. (I'm assuming if it was major problem they would have told me about it already)Click to expand...

Ginny...they found my uterus hasn't contracted back to normal size after the MC and D&C. Can be caused by a number of things. I could see the bloody thing on the ultrasound, like a huge enormous balloon!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh god smithy, that's terrible! I really hope they can find something to fix you up!! 

Nana, big hugs!! I wish I could be there to tell them off for you! 

Zoom fingers crossed you can get started soon! It sucks wanting one do much! Me & my partner talked about it for ages. I wanted one for about a year before we started. We decided 6 months later to pick a date for another 6 months and then I went off the pill, but started taking vitamins etc 3 months before. It's been a long process! It's important to do the time waiting tho! I'm glad we didn't rush into it! How old is your OH? At least you don't have to wait for the pill to be out if your system & you know you ovulate when the time comes! 

Abby, I once had a dream that my thermometer wouldn't work. I tried everything and then it got past the point of being my basal body temp. Then I woke up crying! Lol were all a little nuts! Yay for long weekend! 

Hi Rosie & Looney! Xxx

Edit: & Maddy! Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi girls,

I want to share a very sad and disturbing story. It might make your day suck as it has mine so feel free to skip over my post.

I have been chatting to my best friend in Oz. We have been friends for over 30yrs since we were small children. Her 2 daughters aged 14 (in 2 days) and 12 are my God daughters. Last week my friend phoned to tell me a little girl (also aged 14) in my goddaughters class had passed away. I thought "oh gosh that is so sad" not knowing the full extent of the situation. Yesterday it came to light. The girl was being bullied at school (they go to an exclusive catholic private school in Brisbane - not that that makes any difference I just "assumed" they would show less tolerance) anyhow last week she committed suicide :cry: my poor little god daughter is beside herself. She is not coping with this at all. The funeral was today. My friend said she has never seen anything like it and it affected her as well. To see young parents like herself bury their daughter is so heartbreaking. 
My heart hasn't been right all day. It is breaking for the parents of the girl who I don't know, it is breaking for my goddaughter that she has to go through something like this at such a sweet innocent age, its breaking for my friend who doesn't know how to make her daughter feel better and its breaking for all the kids out there who are getting bullied now. To think what went through that poor girls mind to actually go ahead with killing herself. at 14 she should be holding hands and kissing boys, playing with her hair, experimenting with makeup not finding out ways to die. And to make things a little worse nearly every show on tv tonight seems to be about bullies. 

so big massive :hugs: to all you girls tonight (today in your time). Little groups like this is great to know that there is someone there to talk to, to get whatever is on your chest off it and to help you through any difficult time. So while I attempt to go to sleep, I wish you all a lovely and happy thursday. 

PS - as far as I know my uterus is normal, well I haven't been told anything different :) with all the cameras, tubes, dye and everything that has been up there I am sure they would have said something :rofl: 

ABBY - glad you got a rise hun!!! WOOHOO :happydance:

SMITHY - i hope you get the drugs quickly and they kick in soon for you so you can feel "semi normal" again. xxx

NEWBIE - sorry tennis was tough for you. I hope you won your game though

:hi: to everyone else. Sorry for such a downer of a story, I needed to get it off my chest. Have a great day.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi, I'm do terribly sorry to hear that. Such a sad horrible thing that no patent should have to go through. I'm thinking of you, your friends & that little girls family. I hope the bullies take a long hard look at themselves. Sweetie I'm do sorry to hear that! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisasmith said:


> Morning lovelies, I am
> Off to the doctor for some maxalon or zofran today. I puked 19 times yesterday :( ill try and catch up properly once I get some rest x

Oh goodness you poor love. I hope they give you something that can help xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh Kiwi I'm so sorry to hearthat - how very sad. Cannot imagine how you'd cope with that as a parent. xo


----------



## Newbie32

Oh kiwi that is so horrible, big hugs hun xx

Smithy i hope that whatever you are given helps to stop that ms!!!

I just got back from taking puppies in for their desexing...poor little ruby was beside herself shaking! Poor little darlings xx


----------



## lisamfr

Good Morning Girls,

I am having one of those days...busy in the office & everyoen asking 101 question. I finally up to date with last night chat. 

Back soon xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning all:)

Kiwi what an awful and sad situation - bullying is such a real thing for little kiddies - we put a lot of effort into anti-bullying and building resilience at our school - as do most schools - yet these things still happen - its just heartbreaking! I will be praying for all involved. Xx

Smithy I hope those drugs kick in very soon! X

I hope your puppies are ok Sasha! Poor little things probably have no idea what they're in for! X

Amber praying for your aunt and your OH! Sending you big hugs x

Hi to everyone else too! Love you all lots and lots x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lise :hi:


----------



## Melainey

Smithy I hope you get some good meds Xx

Kiwi that is sooooooo sad! Kids can be sooooooo cruel!I got bullied terrible when I was a kid for simply being German in Ireland.it is horrific what kids have to put up with. I was 6 and got spat in my face for beingdifferent! And the sad thing it's that they learn this from their parents! :hugs:

2mums hugs to your aunt :hugs: I hope that they can make her comfortable xxx 

:hi: squiggles, angel, Abby, Lisa, zoom, nana :jo: , Rosie, and anybody else I have forgotten x


----------



## Melainey

Ababa how are you feeling today?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana how your little puppies have a quick recovery!! Xx

Hey Lisa & angel! 

Angel, I know what you mean, as much as you try, bullying will always be present. So sad to watch!


----------



## Newbie32

Morning Lanal, Lise & Angelcakes :)

Gosh it is such a lovely day out there. Wish i wasnt stuck in the office but think i will head off early today anyways!

No progress on what i want to do with my hair. Ive had to put it in the two hard basket which is dangerous because i have a tendancy to be too 'agreeable' with hairdressers!!!!

I hope you all have a lovely day girls, much much love xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Squeegs and Lainey! :hi: x


----------



## number2woohoo

Hi lovey, I am pretty good. I'm not feeling anywhere near as sick any more - long as I eat regularly I'm all good. Evenings are a bit of a struggle but I have been taking it a bit easy then and letting the other half pick up the slack a bit for me. Just the same as I would for him if he was feeling yukky. 
Think you are right that many poor behaviours are learned from the parents. Sad.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm sure your hair will look awesome!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> No progress on what i want to do with my hair. Ive had to put it in the two hard basket which is dangerous because i have a tendancy to be too 'agreeable' with hairdressers!!!!

Have you taken your "before" shot yet?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Glad to hear you're feeling less sick Amanda! Very true - parents have a huge responsibity to raise their children well :)


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> No progress on what i want to do with my hair. Ive had to put it in the two hard basket which is dangerous because i have a tendancy to be too 'agreeable' with hairdressers!!!!
> 
> Have you taken your "before" shot yet?Click to expand...

Yeah, stupidly before i even put on makeup this morning. Im not sure its one im going to be sharing!!!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

except with us, I think you forgot to add to the end there.


----------



## Newbie32

lol....erm no....maybe i'll take one just before i go to the salon ;) WITH makeup!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Well heavens, darling, you wouldn't be dead in the salon without makeup!


----------



## Newbie32

lol...truth be known most days i struggle to even slap on some mascara.....hehehehe


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies! 

Ababa- glad you are starting to feel better!!

Nana- poor lil Ruby! When do you get to pick them up?? Can't wait o see the pics of the hair cut!!!

Lisa- you poor thing! Hope you feel better soon!

Squeegs- how are you feeling? Any Sx?

Laineypop- I'm sorry you were bullied! That's so awful :(

Kiwi- those stories break my heart, I've seen quiet a few on the news lately and it is so sad! Hope your god daughter is managing ok. 

Everyone else, hi!!! :flower: xx


----------



## Melainey

Hi Rosie Xx those bullies got what they deserved when I bet the shit out of them haha made me stronger! But unfortunately not everyone is the same :( poor little babies x

Have you got any sickness yet ?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> Hi Rosie Xx those bullies got what they deserved when I bet the shit out of them haha made me stronger! But unfortunately not everyone is the same :( poor little babies x
> 
> Have you got any sickness yet ?

Good for you!! Xx I have waves of nausea only last 10-15 min then go away...it makes me nervous! I feel like I should be sicker than I am!!! I do have sore boobs though, that's it.... :shrug:

Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Melainey

Every pregnancy is different honey, some women don't get anything Xx 

I feel a lot better but still sickly Xx


----------



## ginny83

Rosie_PA said:


> Ginny- did your chart say your uterus is antiverted? That just means it tilts to the front, usually thats a good thing, easier for the spermies to get up there! Mine is retroverted and tilts toward the back! Crazy uteruses! Lol

Rosie - thanks for that! This actually makes more sense because I found this note on my paperwork from the 1st D&C I had and I was wondering how they could actually side inside in my uterus. But they probably could tell which way it was tilted though!!

Thanks :)


----------



## ginny83

Oh I hope you feel better today Smithy :( Try and get a prescription for both so if the maxalon doesn't work you can go straight to the zofran. I'll be asking for zofran next time, I've heard it's amazing and it comes in a wafer instead of a tablet which is even nicer to take.

Thinking of you x

Maddy - can they give you something to make your uterus go back to normal size? Are you AF's heavier because it's bigger? 

Kiwi - that's such a tragedy for everyone - your goddaughter, the girl's parents, everyone at the school, even the bullies :cry: I always think of when I see sad situations like that on telly is that maybe it'll prompt parents to talk more with their own teenagers to see how they're feeling and maybe prevent it happening to someone else. Thinking of you and your god daughter today x

Newbie - hope your little Ruby is recovering OK!

Rosie - don't worry about lack of MS. The pregnancy with Max and this recent loss was moderate MS and the 1st loss was terrible MS.... obviously no correlation with MS to how successful the pregnancy is! For me I think any disturbance to my hormones results in me feeling sick - I use to even feel sick from being on the pill.


----------



## number2woohoo

Rosie_PA said:


> I have waves of nausea only last 10-15 min then go away...it makes me nervous! I feel like I should be sicker than I am!!!

Don't worry - I wasn't sick at all with Harrison. Not at all. And that is why I think I am having a girl this time. Well, that and the fact that I have enough boy clothes for an army of little boy babies.


----------



## Newbie32

lol number2.....are you going to find out? Ive forgotten...

Lovely to see you miss rosiecheeks! Im glad you havent been suffering too much from ms as well :)

Laineypop im sorry you were bullied at school. I had a pretty hard time of it from when my mum died when i was in grade two. It made me 'different' and i struggled through the next years on the 'outside'. Apart from being crazy and mental i turned out ok tho!!!

Just got word from the vet that all went well and molly was waking up and ruby just came out as well. The poor little mollster had to have her dewclaws (spelling??) taken off as well so she is going to be one sore little puppy im afraid, both back legs bandaged and stiched as well as her belly....lots of tlc for them this weekend!

And ive just managed to break my mini. Disaster! I am terrible without my car and mini garage say i probably wont get it back until Tuesday. Grrrr. At least i can drive hubby's to the all important hairdressing appt this arvo - but god knows how i will get to my interview on Monday afternoon!!! He might have to walk to work. hehehehe


----------



## number2woohoo

Yeah I'll be finding out - couldn't possibly stand not finding out! I need to decorate, woman!

How very sad your mum died when you were so very young! :(


----------



## Melainey

Sorry about your mummy nana Xx is not easy losing a parent that young Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ababa, so excited for you to find out!

Lainey, glad you stood up to those bullies!

Rosie, glad you're not feeling it yet. I'm the same as you. Sore boobs, but only to touch. Spewed this morning at the smell or raw chicken, other than that, don't have a constant sickness. Was nervous, now as I get a tiny bit further along, I'm starting to be less scared & think myself lucky! 

Nana, so sorry to hear your mum does at such a young age & especially sad to hear you were bullied because of it. I guess other kids didn't know how to react? Terrible! I'm glad you have turned into such a fine woman! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls xxx

and sorry to hear you're spewing a bit too squeegs!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Thanks ladies! You really are the best!!xx all the reassuring words are so appreciated!

Nana, my mom's dad died when she was in third grade and she used to tell us stories about how she was picked on because of it, seriously breaks my heart! I can't even imagine and just pray I am able to raise my children to be caring and thoughtful! You are such a strong person to overcome that! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ladies, I am off to bed! Goodnight! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah its a sad thing that kids can be so cruel that it doesnt matter what makes you different - if there is something it tends to be exploited! I hope for exactly the same things for my future children 

Night gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Not feeling that awful this afternoon! I have been very very still all day. I'm totally exhausted though. 

Ill be finding out the sex too, I can't not know. I'm thinking I'm baking a girl :) I can specifically taste the difference between bottled water brands and I was the same with my daughter. I would cry and throw things at my brother if he brought the wrong brand of water home from the shop


----------



## Lisasmith

Night Rosie xx

Nana, sorry about your mum :( that's tough


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisasmith said:


> I would cry and throw things at my brother if he brought the wrong brand of water home from the shop

As you would - I mean, what a fricken' arsehole! ;)


----------



## Lisasmith

I know, right! Stupid boy


----------



## Newbie32

Lol!!!! Hope he learned his lesson!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

My woohoo has gone back to a you f****ker with my temp dropping again. Next month I am not going to temp, it's driving me insane :( 
Next month if we can get it timed right with all the injections etc then I give up. Maybe O was too close to hospital appointment


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie I use to have a mini to. I will find a pic and attach it.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie, here is the little gem! Ahh such a great car. I do miss it
 



Attached Files:







229222_10150195672737381_4667109_n.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Abby27

Hello Ladies! finished work for the day and made a decision, i cant work there much longer. a few weeks of stress, or a day here and there, but this constant shit, not good for my health. so i have to wait to at least April, but going to start planning to find something different. they made me so mad today! 

Kiwi: that was a very sad story! how awful! bullying is just the most horrible thing. 
Nana: look after the puppies! i had one dog very sore and sorry for himself (the one i posted pics on TG) my other dog, that i dont have any more sadly was bounding around a few hours after the op! 
Im getting my hair done tomorrow to!

Smithy hope you feel better?
Rosie, Squeegs im glad there isnt too much MS so far, and Ababa (love the new name) glad you are feeling a bit better
how are you Lainey chops?

hello everyone else Missie, Lisa, Cossie, Angel, Maddy, Ginny, Amber, Lucy, Major bee, Halli, Hi! (oh dear who am i forgetting? im sorry, dont take it personally) how is everyone?


----------



## Abby27

oh and i got this email from DH today (i think i wrote to him that i was happy my temp went up....we email chat from work etc)

"im happy your temp went up to, try not to get too upset about it, whatever happens we will figure it out"

HOW SWEET!


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Abby - sorry the workplace is getting you down.
Cute car Kiwi! Can you still temp when doing IUI? I thought the drugs affect your hormones & can do weird things to your temps? 
Nana - poor puppies!
Ginny - now I have a vision of a Dr poking around in my uterus going "hey guys, look at this for an angle"!
AFM got the first bit of my test results back, all very normal. Still waiting for 6 more tests. Makes those 12 vials of blood feel a bit more worthwhile! Now I am going to have a glass of wine, so to those I've missed - CHEERS (clink clink) and see you online tomorrow.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

MADDY - not sure but I am NOT going to temp next month anyway. I want to live in hope that it (IUI) has worked and if I see my temps drop etc then I will just get upset (like I did this morning when it went down). This time next week if AF arrives then the thermometer is going back to the first aid box. DH wanted me to check his temp this morning. I think he is safe. His temp is fine :)

ABBY - how cute is your DH!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi, I still think you have Ov'd - your temps are still up and down, but there is still a clear temp shift. Try not to over think it. I know what its like to wait for those bloody lines tho, so I'm feeling your pain!! I think you had a good chance of catching it this month with those temps.

Abby, so sorry work is so shitty, I agree though, your health is not worth it! Good luck on your job hunt & I hope April is here befor eyou know it.

Nana, so excited for your hair appointment!! 

Goodnight Rosie! xoxox

Maddy - enjoy your wine - CHEERS! 

Smithy, so glad you're feeling half human this afternoon! Hop eyou get your car back soon & get to the docs! (or dont need it)

Well I'm heading out to dinner again soon, celebrating my friend's engagement, so I'm pretty happy about that! Love you all, will talk later!!

enjoy your nightxxxxxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby: yeah I ha a bit I an epiphany about work and stress levels a few months ago - made myself quite ill before I realised I had to change something - and I did. Don't let yourself get sick xo


----------



## Abby27

Love to hear about it Ababa!? (did i get that spelling right?) its not that people are mean to me as such, its just that they have unrealistic expectations on me and my team and on their own teams are very forgiving of incompetence. Which is SO frustrating. 

DH and i seem to have decided that Sydney is not for us. my family will be mad! but we have to do what is best for our family (DH, the Dog and me)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Abby27 said:


> Love to hear about it Ababa!? (did i get that spelling right?) its not that people are mean to me as such, its just that they have unrealistic expectations on me and my team and on their own teams are very forgiving of incompetence. Which is SO frustrating.
> 
> DH and i seem to have decided that Sydney is not for us. my family will be mad! but we have to do what is best for our family (DH, the Dog and me)

MOVE TO QUEENSLAND!! (ok that sounds a bit rich coming from me seeing I live in Ireland) but QLD is brilliant. YOu have the beaches, the sunshine (sometimes), people are friendly and we have a great state of origin rugby league team :rofl: 2MUMS can vouche for me that QLD is great. It doesn't matter where in QLD you go its all lovely LOL


----------



## Newbie32

Don't get too excited squeegs, I'm boring and a chicken....will be lucky to lose an inch!!!! In fact that's sorta just what I told him!!!!

Kiwi so funny that you had a mini to, maybe it's a Sasha thing :)

Hi everyone else, hard to type ATM so ill catch up when I get home xxx


----------



## Abby27

Sorry Kiwi both DH and I are cold winter fans! id love to move to Ireland! but Melb has the vote! 

Hey Nana im getting a cut and colour tomorrow! i used to be all black with the hair, now im getting into reds! but with cuts im not to adventurous.


----------



## Abby27

Oh Zoom hun! Hi!


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh I feel all pretty now :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Girls, sorry I haven't been on much today - I had to do our taxes (yuk!) and then went to look at a house - thinking of putting an offer on it too - the link is https://www.realestate.com.au/property-house-nsw-kellyville-111989751 if you're interested. 

Sash I'm so sorry to hear about your mum - and am sorry for you and Lainey that you were bullied - kids can be so mean! My mum was my teacher in Year 6 and I was bullied for that - thankfully because mum was my teacher she was able to help put a stop to it pretty quickly! 

Maddy I hope they sort out your uterus soon! Is it a common thing for it not to return to its normal size!

Am heading to bed now and as I am back to work tomorrow and have a meeting at 7:40 so need to be up before 6am :(

Love you all muchly! xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sasha how did you go at the hairdresser?!


----------



## ginny83

I wanna see some pics Sasha!!

That house looks really interesting Angel. I think you'd have to see it in person to understand how the rooms work - I can't figure it out 100% off the pictures. The back entertaining area looks really nice :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi- you lil turd!!! I will not support QLD :rofl: although living 5 min away on the other side is just perfection!!! Even though you a birssy loving maroons fan, I still have my fingers crossed to catch that egg!!!! :haha:

:jo: we want before and afters!!! 

angel- love the high ceilings and the indoor/outdoor entertaining area!! 

love to everyone else i missed


----------



## Newbie32

I don't photograph well!!

To be fair it's not that different, but at least it's a hair style now rather than just hair. I have soooo much hair. There were three of them blow drying at once....now that would have made a good pic!!!

Can't post here from phone, I'll try on top girls but ill probably delete them again quite quickly!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Ok, they are on, but not for long!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Trying2b2mums said:


> kiwi- you lil turd!!! I will not support QLD :rofl: although living 5 min away on the other side is just perfection!!! Even though you a birssy loving maroons fan, I still have my fingers crossed to catch that egg!!!! :haha:
> 
> :jo: we want before and afters!!!
> 
> angel- love the high ceilings and the indoor/outdoor entertaining area!!
> 
> love to everyone else i missed

:rofl: what? U don't like how I just slipped that in hoping u wouldn't realise


----------



## Melainey

Hey ladies :)

I have read everything but I have forgotten sorry xx 

Angel that house is beautiful xx

I put my back out and I don't know how and now I cannot move hahaha :rofl: It's poo! 

Love to you all xx


----------



## cossime

Hi girls! I've just finished catching upon everything-wow there was soooooo much!!!
Abby, yay Melbourne!!!!!
Nana and lainey, I'm so sorry you guys were bulled:(
Kiwi, it shits me to tears when I hear these stories-too hunk this stuff still goes in makes me very worried for when DS goes to school...
Smithy, hope the meds have kicked in and you start feeling better ASAP xx
Ginny, how are you and DF going? xx
Rosie & squeegs, consider yourselves luck to not have ms!! I only 2weeks of it and the rest of my pregnancy was bliss (although I had gestational diabetes so felt like a big Oompa Loompa by the end of it!)
Hi 2mums, lisafr, number2, maddy, zoom, missie, angel and halli :hi:

Night all xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Snoozes time! Night all xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwipauagirl said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> kiwi- you lil turd!!! I will not support QLD :rofl: although living 5 min away on the other side is just perfection!!! Even though you a birssy loving maroons fan, I still have my fingers crossed to catch that egg!!!! :haha:
> 
> :jo: we want before and afters!!!
> 
> angel- love the high ceilings and the indoor/outdoor entertaining area!!
> 
> love to everyone else i missed
> 
> :rofl: what? U don't like how I just slipped that in hoping u wouldn't realiseClick to expand...

wouldn't realize, HA!! i've got cat-like reflexes :rofl: t'was clever though, you lil bugger!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everyone, Had a great night out - I was expecting to be home much earlier than this though!! I am heading to bed, just had to pop in and see my favourite people!

Angel, love the house! What's the outside like, I noticed there is no yard - is the back area big enough for kiddies to ride around on push bikes etc? Looks very nice! And a good size kitchen! plenty of room, but not too big. I don't like when kitchens are too big and you have to do a marathon to get from the fridge to the pantry! 

Nana, great hair style! I think this new hairdresser is an absolute winner!

Looney, hope your back gets better, you really are in the wars!!

Kiwi, I do like QLD. don't know that I would live there, but do like it. Am also a maroons supporter for some strange reason. much to the disgust of my husband!

Cossi, yeah, I am starting to think myself lucky as I have a feeling it will hit me soon! If it doesn't, I will feel very very lucky! 

Hi Ginny!!

sorry, I can't remember anything...its several hours past my bed time and I don't do nights. lol 

sweet dreams everyone, I will see you in the morning!! xox


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning all! I hope you all have a lovely day! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Morning Angel! House is lovely! Hope you have a great day also!! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning Angel & Rosie!

Morning everyone else! Have a great day!! Xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning girls,

I am off to bed. Hope you all have a fantastic day. ITS FRIDAY !!!!!! :happydance: YIPPEE... its a long weekend here so its even better!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Sweet dreams Kiwi!!

Morning Squeegs!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Goodnight beautiful Sasha! Have sweet dreams about Ethan! xox


----------



## Newbie32

Night night kiwi!

Morning rosiecheeks 

i agree Angel - love the house! Look forward to updates!

Heya squeegys, i think you might be right re the hairdresser! Pleased to report that style withstood sleep so still looks nice today!

Smithy i hope you have another day keeping your head out of the toilet xxx

Have a great day everyone! I have a short day today, off to see the gyno in about 45 mins, then home at lunchtime to pick up my puppies and i'll be working from home this afternoon with my little darlings :)

Much love xxxx


----------



## Abby27

Morning everyone!

Good Luck at you appt Nana! I wake up every morning with something of a birds nest, so my hair never holds its style after sleep! but im looking forward to going today....well sort of, i like the end result, but i cant stand sitting there for hours. 

i was happy to have another little temp rise this morning.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good luck at the Gyno Nana, hope they have something positive to tell you to get the ball rolling on these babies!! 

Hi Abby! I'm the same with hair, rarely wakes up looking nice. even when it does on the rare occasion, I wash it out. I can't stand not washing my hair every day! It's really fine, so it gets greasy easily & I don't like looking at it so I'm a huge hair washer! I also hate the salon cos I hate looking in the mirror for so long. I like to look in the mirror for a short period of time while getting ready or something. but for some reason, by the time I get to the salon, I look awful & the hair dressers are always made up so beautifully with gorgeous hair and I just really hate it! lol

On a positive, I have a friend who now cuts my hair at home. I still pay her, but I don't have to sit at a mirror for extended periods! LOL


----------



## Abby27

yeah i have a weird thing about reflective surfaces! (yes im odd) and so mirrors are a problem for me! i found the guy that i use now through a friend and he is quite nice! totally flamboyant, and you have to stroke his ego a bit, but he managed to fix my half black home hair dye job, half my own colour and make it pretty for my wedding....and he understands that in the morning i will wash it, shake my head and that is all the effort i go to for work. so he cuts it so that it will curl nicely with minimal effort from me!


----------



## Maddy40

Morning ladies :) Hope you are all wonderful this a.m. It's going to be sunny and 20 degrees here today, which for Canberra is positively toasty warm. Going to go to the gym & then get out in the garden for an hour or so before work this afternoon.

Catch you later!


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies, sorry I missed you all the last few days! Have been super busy. 

Nana am I right that its your appt today? If so hope it goes well?!!

Angel, house looks lovely! :) 

How's everyone else going? 

I've been told 3 times in the last few days I'm starting to look pregnant...already! :( I was so tiny with the girls but reckon I'm going to explode this time, my pants are all getting a bit tight. lol. Pulled out the old bio-oil yesterday! 
Well I'm off shopping today...have no idea what to get the girls for Christmas and want to get organised as we'll be moving and packing up in December, was thinking I'll take then to target and let them play for a bit and see what they play with.
Hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel - that house looks great. No backyard to speak of, but if it backs on to a reserve/park as the ad says, that is just as good if not better than a backyard - and someone else mows it! :D
Morning all. I feel inspired - might go get my hair cut today, lol!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah go for it number2!!! 

The one downfall of having really long hair? Costs a fortune!!!! Having said that, given that my hair is ridiculously thick and how long it takes them to do it, at least i feel like i get my monies worth!!!

Morning Maddy :hi:

Yep Lucy, i just got back....arent pap smears a wonderful process (not!) 

She didnt say a lot to be honest, just the usual (6 months is normal etc etc) but time to get hubby's sa done (she wouldnt give me the documents, said he needs to come in as some men freak out when wifey gets home with a piece of paper saying SA time! I'll book him into see them next week hopefully, and they will refer him/us to an IVF clinic as she said the SA results are far more thorough than a normal pathologist....so i will let him know that at lunchtime when he comes to give me his car and little mini goes in to get fixed :)

Heres hoping we can get some results soon, or, even better, get the process started only to have to stop it again with a bfp in the next couple months!!!

XXX


----------



## Newbie32

Dont forget the before and after shots abs :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Nana- did she order any blood work or tests for you?


----------



## Melainey

:jo: enjoy working at home with your puppies today :) 

Ababa like nana, we want pics please hehe :flasher:

Rosie how are you?

Squiggles, the more you wash your hair the more it needs to be washed :) try leads our for at least two days hehe x

I'm still lying in bed trying not to poo my pants! :rofl: over this pants explosion thing hahaha :rofl:

:flasher:


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Nana- did she order any blood work or tests for you?

Nup, said she wouldnt do anything until she knew about the SA result. Said because i knew i was ovulating that at this stage she wasnt really interested in me!!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Nana- did she order any blood work or tests for you?
> 
> Nup, said she wouldnt do anything until she knew about the SA result. Said because i knew i was ovulating that at this stage she wasnt really interested in me!!!!!Click to expand...

Hmmmm not sure how I feel about that! Hope the pups feel better soon!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Laineypoo! Hope you don't poo the bed, hehe :rofl:


----------



## MissieT

Good morning :)

Kiwi - hope your God Daughter is coping ok - what an absolutely awful situation.

Newbie - pleased your happy with your hair and good luck with yours today Abby. My mum always cuts my hair which means since moving out here it now only gets a cut every 18 months. Hairdressers scare me a bit and I worry about closing my eyes or not during the head massage that they do while washing it!

Angel - the house looks lovely. The out door area looks great and I love the high ceilings - good luck and keep us posted.

Melainey - enjoy your lie in and I hope you've still got clean sheets when you get up ;)

I caved and tested this am - bfn - but I know everything wasn't very well timed and even if I was its still pretty early. I was kind of expecting a bigger temp rise after my dip but have had a good old stalk/'research' on the ff chart galleries and have come to the conclusion I can find a chart to support any random thoughts/ hopes I have at any particular moment. I'm doing a big run/obstacle course tomorrow but don't really want to test again and see another bfn so thinking I'll bypass the more severe obstacles just in case.


----------



## Newbie32

Either was i Rosiecheeks!!! Ah well, when we go back into get the SA referral thingy, i might push a bit harder on some tests for me. 

Sorry to hear about the bfn missiet, hang in there, some girls here didnt get them till 14dpo and later! XX


----------



## Newbie32

oh i just saw lainey's post!! bahahahahah....gosh i love your honesty!!!!!!

Good luck with your bum hun! X


----------



## cossime

Morning ladies!!! Think I may have missed something regarding your rear end Lainey!!! What up with that?!?! ;)

Nana, I need to have my pap smear done when I get back (yuk)-I'm so proud of you for not temping at all this month!!! You were the biggest addict I knew with your O and V charts ;) Good for you!! I must admit, I am starting to slightly hate that I nave no idea where I'm at right now!!!!! No idea if I O'd, about to O or anything!?!? Hubby asked when my period was due and I said I had NFI!!!!! Oh well, guess time will tell but hoping it stays away for the duration of our trip (2 and a half more working days left thank God!)

Angel, the house looks lovely:) Hope you guys get a nice feeling about it-I am strong on going on your gut, type feelings!

Missie, I'm one of the girls who didn't get my bfp until I was 4 days late so hang in there:)

:hi: everyone else!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Speaking of bums - poo, I tried to book in with my hairdresser and she has the arvo off. Booked in for next week.


----------



## Newbie32

How dare she number2?????? At least gives us time to come up with some nice suggestions for you now ..... :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Thanks Cossie - yep - i had packed the thermometer away and she is staying there atm! (tho i might bring it out around o time next cycle so i can see if my cbfm is right about the peaks) but i havent missed it, and i think i am sleeping better becos im not thinking about what my bloody temp will be in the morning! I have a little bit of an idea roughly when i'll get the witch, but not pinpointed as normal!

Am feeling quite crampy and horrid now after the pap, they need to find a better way to do that test.

EDIT: ps cossie- SOOOOOO jealous of your holiday!!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Well ladies good news... I didn't shit myself!! :rofl: :rofl: Am feeling soooo dodgy tho and may spew! Maybe I will just not eat today :happydance: 

Oh POO Ababa!! Can't wait to see your new doo :winkwink: 

Cossi Sooooo jealous of your holiday :hugs: Have a GREAT time :happydance: 

Rosie :) Herro :) 

Abby how are you today honey? 

Angelcakes xx Thnking of you sweety xx


----------



## Abby27

Just sitting here waiting for the hair colour to set! Bit boring, and I cant really read without my glasses! Some people can talk so easily with hairdressers! Curse ny shyness


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh I hate hairdresser chit chat!
Find me a hairdresser that shuts the f up and just does her job and I'd be a happy person!


----------



## Melainey

I'm not a big fan of talking to hair dressers haha their questions are so rehersed!! "are you going on holidays this year?" FUCK OFF haha! Just cut ma hair biatch! :winkwink: hehehe


----------



## number2woohoo

Exactly!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, the guys, all three of them, we're so busy trying to get my hair sorted in reasonable time that they seemed to be too busy for the chit chat! I think I'll go back there, unless they now have my photo under the desk with 'nightmarishly thick long hair, send away' taped to it!!!


----------



## MissieT

Or 'are you going out anywhere nice tonight?' - No, I'm going to go home to put my pjs on, have spaghetti thrown at my new hairdo, get the children to wipe their noses in it then go to bed and wake up looking like medusa!


----------



## Pauls_angel

LOL Missie at the spaghetti comment!

My hair dresser knows I am a teacher and her own children have learning difficulties so I always spend my time with her asking my advice and comparing it to what their current teachers say - let's say I'd prefer not to talk shop with strangers when not at work! She does cut my hair nicely though and is very reasonable priced so I can't complain too much!

Re: my possible new house - there is not grass in the backyard - however it is a decent size and has a lovely pond, a veggie garden and a natives garden which attracts lots of birds - the garden is not a garden bed (except for the veggie garden) so to speak but more like a bush garden instead of grass - the doggies could easily go to the loo there. We put in an offer today!


----------



## number2woohoo

Pauls_angel said:


> We put in an offer today!

fingers crossed it's accepted!! x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ohhh how exciting Angel!! Fx'd!!!!! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ugh my dogs just rolled in either dead animal, shit, or both! Getting ready for bed so I didn't have time to give them baths, so instead I used Clorox wipes.....:shrug:


----------



## number2woohoo

Ugh! How horrid, Rosie!


----------



## Rosie_PA

It really is! Rotten dogs!!! Ugh :nope:


----------



## Maddy40

Newbie32 said:


> Rosie_PA said:
> 
> 
> Nana- did she order any blood work or tests for you?
> 
> Nup, said she wouldnt do anything until she knew about the SA result. Said because i knew i was ovulating that at this stage she wasnt really interested in me!!!!!Click to expand...

Interesting....the SA our FS ordered is exactly the same one our GP ordered, with the addition of a request to check just 1 additional factor. It was me that he ordered 12 different blood tests for, in addition to the 6 the GP already did. I can list the tests if you're interested to Dr Google them :)


----------



## Newbie32

Great, thanks maddy!

Fx angel cakes!!!!

Oh Rosie, that's so gross!! Hope the wipes helped!!!

So glad my little pups are ok :)


----------



## Melainey

Rosie the poor puppies! yukky! Haha

Angel fx that you get it  is a beautifulhome :happydance: 

I'm crying at deuce bigelow hahaha :rofl: you can just shoot me now!


----------



## Abby27

Rosie when my dog was a pup, i would give him a bath in the sink, then he would run out and roll in poo! or oil stains in the garage just to be annoying i think! 

my hairdresser is pretty nice, its a nice place in Glebe. He laughed at my joke, they were talking about how i had nice hair and i said "thanks i grow it myself" which isnt really that funny, but he seemed to think it was comedy genius! 

any way feels good to have it done. not going out any where with the new do! well DH took me out for lunch. 

Angel hope you get the house! 

Lainey chops there is a bit of shame in the cry, but ive cried at the simpsons and jnr jeopardy so not one to talk!


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby... darling... I hate to break it to you, but hairdressers don't REALLY think your jokes are funny. Or anyone's jokes. They are just being polite. 
;)


----------



## Abby27

hahahaha Yeah i know, but when you are sitting there shy and awkward and they give you a convincing laugh that is nice. sometimes you get a "wow is she weird" look!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

All caught up! The highlight of today's posts is
.....
.....
.....
Missie! For getting nervous about whether to open or close eyes during the head massage! Haha love it!!

I always get a silly grin that I can't wipe off my face when at the beautician getting something done on my face. So awkward!!! Lol

As for me, I don't mind the chit chat, as long as they pick up in your vibes... Like if I give one word answers, I clearly don't want to engage in conversation!! The worst was the girl who kept asking me questions as she was putting wax on my lip. Like really.... How does she think I'm going to talk back! 

Angel! So exciting!! I think the yard is fine without grass. I have a small concrete courtyard ATM, can't wait to get a lawn, but only cos I want more room! If you've got space, you're on a winner!! Good luck, hope you hear back soon!! Xxx

Hi everyone else!! Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby once you're old, like me, you get used to the "Wow, she is weird" looks, and you hardly notice them at all. :D


----------



## number2woohoo

hey 2mums where'd you get your doppler and how much was it, inc postage?

Thanks babe x


----------



## Melainey

Eh don't know what harkened there? Haha

I don't mind if I don't have a lawn cause it means less gardening, which we both hate haha!

I know Abby it its shameful haha but is all good ;-) now I'm crying at paralysed and pregnant!


----------



## Abby27

Im pretty old! hahaha. i just hate forced socialisation! so...morning teas at work for eg! hate them! even though there is cake, everyone stands around awkward like. the hairdresser is the worst. nothing but you/them and a mirror....for HOURS!

and the person next to me always seems to have a really close bond with their hairdresser....so when our awkward conversation stops we start listening to theirs....its terrible!


----------



## number2woohoo

oh MAN I hate those things! 

In general I am pretty awkward and shy till I feel comfortable with people. People I know well find that hard to believe because I am all confident and outgoing with them.


----------



## Lisasmith

Fx you get the house angel xx

I hope the wipes worked Rosie!

We've already discussed this Lainey but I'm a crying loon today too


----------



## Abby27

Im exactly the same Amanda! i also just cant do small talk!


----------



## Melainey

What's everybody doing for the weekend?


----------



## number2woohoo

Woooo weekend!!!!
Nothing!!!! Yeah!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah he neither haha...

I'm going for a nap! Just let a ripper of a fast, hut I'm not sure if that was all I left in my pants!? :rofl: hahaha


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> oh MAN I hate those things!
> 
> In general I am pretty awkward and shy till I feel comfortable with people. People I know well find that hard to believe because I am all confident and outgoing with them.

Omg. We are the same person! I start jobs like that. And within 6 mths people are always laughing at how quiet I was!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh shartlainey!!!!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi girls - still no word on the offer - the agent said they'll prob wait til both vendors (husband and wife) are home from work and then they'll get back to us - we should def know tonight he said! Trying hard not to get my hopes up!


----------



## Abby27

Nana where did you get your CBFM?


----------



## Abby27

Oh i have fingers crossed for you Angel! xo


----------



## Newbie32

Ooooh, so exciting angelcakes!!!!! Fx!!!!


----------



## MissieT

Angel - everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Newbie32

Abby27 said:


> Nana where did you get your CBFM?

Online....somewhere in the uk....think it was about 180?


----------



## Newbie32

Came quick tho, within the week!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks ladies really appreciate your support!


----------



## Maddy40

Newbie32 said:


> Great, thanks maddy!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Here's the list!
> 
> DH has to do a SA with one additional test requested in addition to the standard checks (the extra is a check for antibodies).
> 
> My blood tests were:
> 
> AMH (ovarian reserve ie: how many eggies left)
> Functional Protein S
> Prothrombin Gene Mutation
> Fasting Insulin
> Cadiolipin / B2GP1 antibodies
> Lupus-like Anticoagulants
> Homocysteine
> FSH
> LH
> Prolactin
> TSH
> Rubella levels
> 
> Also am having a HSG and ultrasound next week.


----------



## Maddy40

LLPM  getting ready for Xmas too. I was just thinking today that I must start getting my Xmas cards organised. Yes Im old-fashioned & still actually write & mail them.

Missie T  sorry about the BFN but youre not out until the witch arrives.

Abby  love a new hair colour, makes me feel about 10 years younger and really summery. Plus hides the greys nicely!

Angel  FX your offer is accepted. How exciting for you.

Number 2  Joining the Doppler club? Hey some of you might have a secondhand one to sell me if I eventually get a BFP, ha ha. 

Lainey  think Ill stay well away from your bowel discussions!

Everyone else that I missed  :flower: Hi and have a great evening!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: good morning/afternoon/evening girls,

ABBY - loving the new hair cut. The colour is fab. Makes me want to go and get my hair done now but i have the SIL wedding in 2 wks so wont be doing too much to mine until after that. I haven't got the guts to be adventurous so I usually just get it trimmed. I have naturally curly hair and I remember when I was younger I cut it myself and had to go and get it "fixed" so they cut it so short, it curlled up like an afro. Never again. I did go blonde when I was about 18 but I looked so sick and pale that I wont be doing that again either. k

ANGEL - love the house especially the outdoor entertainment area. Good luck with it and my fingers are crossed. 

MELAINEY - you still suffering with your ass??? :)

NEWBIE - sorry you didn't get many answers. I was going for my day 3 and 21 bloods when DH said to me that he should go and get a full medical as well and who knows it could be him (??) so my DH made the first move with it. My GP was very good so she did a truck load of blood tests on him and suggested a SA and gave him the referral. That way it looks like it was HIS idea and not yours. I then was referred for an internal and ultrasound scan to make sure all was ok and then we went from there (with the fert clinic etc). So maybe get DH to go for a check up.

ROSIE - hope you got your dogs cleaned up before bedtime. Maybe they will need to sleep on the blanket on the floor tonight if they smell. 

As for hairdressers...... I am one of those annoying people. I love the chit chat. The salon I go is very modern and cool. the manager is only 35 and all the girls there are in their 20s but to be honest if you sit still long enough I would talk to anything. If I am getting my hair cut I get tea and if I am getting an upstyle or something like that for an ocassion I get a glass of champagne. Its great. :) 

As for my weekend..... DH and I are off for a dirty weekend :blush: woohoo. It is a long weekend here and for the first time this year a long weekend falls on my weekend off so I have 5 days off!!!! We aren't venturing too far as I have a dinner party tonight for the sister getting married in 2 wks and DH has to go to the husband to be's stag tomorrow night so sunday we are off for a few nights. Cant wait. Due to have a scan on wednesday (AF due then as well :cry:) so start injections on thurs or friday. The chemist rang me to tell me that they were in so will have to go and pick them up. My heart sank when I got that voice message. Obviously I am picking htem up in a chemist in another town. Small town syndrome here that if I got it anywhere in my town the world would know. At least no-one knows me, the DH or my business. 

Temps due to drop here tonight to -1. They are predicting a very bad winter (as if there was a good summer) so finally got the heating fixed and stocked up on the wood for the fire. 2 yrs ago we had a brutal winter. So much snow that Europe was at a stand still. All flights were grounded, pipes were frozen so no running water. Couldn't do anything except sit on the fire and build snowman. They are thinking the same will happen this year. Only great thing about that is that it will be a white christmas. ABBY you and your DH would love that if you love the cold. I am a QLD summer baby. I love the heat, the sun. Me and cold are not the best though I love winter clothing with the coats and hats etc. 
See i am a talker if I sit still long enough :rofl:

Have a great day whats left of it girls and if i have forgotten anyone :hi:


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy - yeah, in the public system this time - went private with my son but it cost about $5K out of pocket so thought I'd go public for this one as I have less cash now! And the dirt appointment with a doctor or midwife isn't till 16 weeks. Man. I was getting fortnightly ultrasounds and checkups as a private patient and I miss the reassurance! So I decided I might pay for 2 or 3 private ultrasounds, and get my own Doppler. Am I mad?


----------



## Abby27

Newbie32 said:


> Abby27 said:
> 
> 
> Nana where did you get your CBFM?
> 
> Online....somewhere in the uk....think it was about 180?Click to expand...

i tried to order just CB ov tests and they wouldnt deliver them to me? any way i think that is what im asking for Christmas! 

Kiwi i went blonde once too, and bad move for me. so ive been a bottle black for a really long time. i like that this hairdresser makes me experiment with colour! my sisters all have red hair, so i knew it would suit me to some extent. i have my fingers crossed that this is your month! even more than my month i want this to be yours! 

ladies today i checked my work email, i shouldnt have, but i did. I have an email from the CEO telling me how pleased they are with my work!!!!!!!!!! what the hell!? obviously that made me happy, but i dont know what prompted this? for a second i thought she might be on this forum! hahahahaha. i still dont want to deal with the stress ongoing, but i was pleased that from a higher level im respected.


----------



## Maddy40

number2woohoo said:


> Maddy - yeah, in the public system this time - went private with my son but it cost about $5K out of pocket so thought I'd go public for this one as I have less cash now! And the dirt appointment with a doctor or midwife isn't till 16 weeks. Man. I was getting fortnightly ultrasounds and checkups as a private patient and I miss the reassurance! So I decided I might pay for 2 or 3 private ultrasounds, and get my own Doppler. Am I mad?

No way, you're not mad! I'm going to get every toy under the sun if (when???) the time comes. I'm only doing this one time and I'm going to enjoy every moment!


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :)

Maddy, how DH sa Coombes back all good :)

Kiwi I'm raging I missed that amazing winter back home! My brother was stuck in the motherland (Germany) for Christmas, and my poor mum only had one child on Christmas! First time it snowed on Christmas in forever haha and I missed it! Hope you won't need the injections Xx

Angel I'm praying that you get the house sweetness Xx

:hi: to everyone else Xx 

Had a great little NATO and feel a little better now :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

We had to up our offer by $5000 but the house is ours! We sign tomorrow at 9am!


----------



## Abby27

OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
Congratulations Angel! its a beautiful house! how long a settlement?


----------



## Pauls_angel

They really wanted another ten grand on top of the offer they accepted but agreed to the price we offered because we agreed to settle in early jan as we have accommodation for now rent free (will also allow us to save a little more). Works out well for us - accept that our puppies are in the kennel for a bit longer.


----------



## number2woohoo

Woohoo awesome news angel!!!!! So happy for you :) xo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Of course not as close to your place though Amanda :( but only a 15 min drive! You could bring Harrison to play in the park we back onto - there is a gate in the fence and everything!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh my god angel!!! So Exciting!! Congratulations!! Will be perfect! Will coincide with your baby making, very nice to be in your own place for that!! (unless you find out your thyroid is normalizing really soon, which I'm very hopeful about!) 

Oh wow, so happy for you, things are looking up hun! Xxx


----------



## MissieT

Angel - that is brilliant news - so pleased for you, it looks like such a lovely home :)


----------



## cossime

Great news angel:) so happy for you!!! xo


----------



## Newbie32

Yay angel!!!!

Wooooohoooooooo!!!!!

Such great news ;)


----------



## Melainey

Soooooooo happy for you angel that's great news Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Angel - congrats wow that is the best news I have heard all day!! :cheers: delighted delighted delighted


----------



## Trying2b2mums

number2woohoo said:


> hey 2mums where'd you get your doppler and how much was it, inc postage?
> 
> Thanks babe x

ebay.com (america) seller was 'e-bargainoutlet'. brand - sonoline B. $52.06 aud with $16.35 aud shipping. Came quickly, with a small bottle of gel and cheapo batteries. Very happy with it! And i have nothing to compare to, but I am loving the pvt hospital care for this pregnancy, helps that our DR doesn't get many two women couples and is taking very good care and extra precaution with us. Pvt offers us some perks that matter being same sex that we wouldn't get going public. 


:dance::dance: ANGEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dance::dance: So incredibly thrilled for you and P. Such awesome news, must be a great 'pick me up' too, You've had such a rough go lately you're due some positivity!!! OH and I are very happy for you!! Congrats, its a beautiful house!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thank so much girls! We will still get a pest and building done this week before it cools off and provided it comes back clear - which it hopefully will - then we'll put down 10% deposit and it is a fine deal! Really praying the pest and building comes back clear!

I'm going to say goodnight soon as DH and I have planned a celebratory :sex: - I hope you all enjoy the rest of your Friday! Thanks again for all the love - I really feel like you have all been on the house hunting journey with me and really really appreciate all your support! Xx


----------



## ginny83

Congrats Angel!!! So happy for you both! What a exciting start to the new year you're going to have :) x


----------



## Melainey

Night girls x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

tmi warning- been freaked out about this for awhile, and seems to be getting worse, OH is a bit freaked too. I'm fairly sure my nipples/areolas are going to jump off my body and go find the Himba woman they came from. I swear they are getting darker/blacker by the day!!! Worried they'll never go back to their 'normal' colour! It's unreal! :blush::blush::blush:
 



Attached Files:







Himba003.jpg
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lol amber! I have read that it is normal for them to darken during preg but have no idea what happens afterwards in terms of how soon/ if they return to normal! I guess it is a good sign of a healthy preg and in that light for now it is something to be thankful for! :) xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Congrats Angel! Fantastic news!!!! 

Amber- :rofl: I'm pretty sure the color goes back to normal, I've heard the size remains a bit larger! Lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie_PA said:


> Congrats Angel! Fantastic news!!!!
> 
> Amber- :rofl: I'm pretty sure the color goes back to normal, I've heard the size remains a bit larger! Lol

size? oh you mean these darkened frisbees that have overtaken my entire boobage area!?!? :haha: 

angel- great way of looking at it, and in the times i'm not in shocked awe of them, i'll be incredibly thankful!!


----------



## MajorBee

Hi girls :wave:

Been MIA for a couple of days and don't have the time to catch up on the gazillion pages I've missed but I gather that Angel has a new house - woohoo! - and Amber has amazon nipples :rofl: they should return to something close to normal. Beware the girlie bits though - they often change after birth & don't go back! 

Hello to everyone else, I hope the duffered girls are all feeling well. Anyone in the TWW getting close to testing? Hope there's some useful positive symptom spotting going on.

AFM I'm still waiting to O, hopefully Monday, fingers crossed. Still temping with basic thermometer as have seen some temp change and I couldn't lay my hands on a proper bbt one. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Well I haven't slept much - maybe 4hrs??? I guess it was the excitement/anxiety about wanting to wake up and sign the papers at 9am so they officially take the house off the market! We are going to drive and get our puppies first, then sign, then go straight through to the Domain for Purina's bark in the park! Then come home and crash on th lounge in exhaustion - LOL! 

What have others got planned for today? I hope you all have a fabulous morning! Majorbee I hope you get some good BDing in and catch that eggy!!! Kiwi and Abby I hope we see evidence of ov on your charts too! A couple of sets of lovely crosshairs would do it! Praying for you all!

Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning!

Angel, very exciting morning for you!!! Good luck! xooxhave a great time with your pups!

Amber, I think the colour returns to normal, but obviously don't have experience, so am going by hear say. Speaking of other things people don't tell you, my sister was telling me things that nobody ever told her the other night. One of them was that after birth you have pains in your uterus as it shrinks back down (similar to AF cramps) which makes perfect sense, but just something nobody tells you. can't remember the other thing...which is not very helpful. lol

Missie, hope you catch that eggy!

AFM, today I am going shopping this morning, then to a bbq in the park with some friends which will; be lovely!

Hope you all have a great day! xoxox


----------



## MissieT

Morning :)

Good luck today Angel and enjoy your rest this afternoon.
Squeegs - enjoy your park action :)
Hi Major - good luck with the bd'ing!
I've got weird 3 day same temps on my chart! My mood is not reflective of this stability!
Just getting ready for the 10k of mud - see you on the other side :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Angel - that's FANTASTIC!!! I'm so happy for you :) 

2 mums - they kinda go back to the right colour but the size, get used to it :rofl: 

Squeegs- after pains suck! I wish someone had told me about them. I freaked out lol


----------



## Abby27

Morning and YAAY cross hairs! I was quite excited when my temp was still up this morning! is my chart what they call a fall back rise? i need something to google! 
Angel i think you will find the pest thing will be fine, they usually do one on properties before they can set a price.

Settlement and stuff i found to be very stressful, and actually that was when i started sleep walking! So get yourself a good conveyancer to do this stuff for you. i have a good one if you need a name https://www.c-p-s.net.au/
Really look after yourself. i wasnt prepared for how much i needed me time when we bought this villa (we had a few shocker things go wrong, BUT here we are and it all worked out fine)

Feeling very tired this morning and after taking my temperature, and having a mild panic attack (unrelated to the temperature taking) i managed to get back to sleep and have a sleep in! which was fantastic! 
DH has us on a diet, and its quite restrictive! no plans for the day either. he is currently getting ready to make us a veg stew for lunch.


----------



## MissieT

Hooray for your lines Abby :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I still have no red lines :cry: this sucks but yeah for u Abby!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I can clearly see your thermal shift kiwi!


----------



## Abby27

I can too Kiwi, go back and see if you reduce the temp on CD 8 if it does any thing? 
i still have a good feeling about this month for you, try putting in a positive preg test and see if it gives you lines then? 
you can really clearly see the shift on yours.


----------



## number2woohoo

How'd you go Angel - all signed?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I tried changing day 8 to lower temp and nothing also put in Bfp and noting ;( maybe my app is dodgy and I don't have the colour red. Or maybe I am do unique ff can't figure me put I have stumped her


----------



## number2woohoo

Re boobs: they will never be the same. Colour will probably return to close to what it was before. Size probably won't. 
After birth the cramps get worse with every child, apparently. 
I'm glad nobody told me I'd bleed for 6 weeks afterwards. That was something I found out just before the birth. That one horrified me.
The other thing that changes is you understand what unconditional love is. You really just don't, even if you think you do, till you have a child. 
Oh, and some people (like me) turn all sappy. See previous sentences. ;)


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :)

Angel so exciting for you today Xx have a lovely day with the puppies Xx 

Squiggles have a great day, sounds like fun x

Bee, go catch that eggy :happydance:

2mums :rofl: about the nipples I cracked up when I read it hahaha 

Abby yay for crosshairs :)

Kiwi I think your FF is confused :( hopefully weird chart month means bfp ;) it did for a few of us :) x

:hi: Smithy, Missy, Lisa, Jayne (where are you?), Ababa, cossi, and anybody else I have forgotten I'm sorry Xx

I'm all alone again today as hubby works,I need to do paperwork anyway :( boo hoo! Let's just hope I feel ok today :) x


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Re boobs: they will never be the same. Colour will probably return to close to what it was before. Size probably won't.
> After birth the cramps get worse with every child, apparently.
> I'm glad nobody told me I'd bleed for 6 weeks afterwards. That was something I found out just before the birth. That one horrified me.
> The other thing that changes is you understand what unconditional love is. You really just don't, even if you think you do, till you have a child.
> Oh, and some people (like me) turn all sappy. See previous sentences. ;)

Yes, they get worse after every single baby! I'm terrified of them. I too bled for 6 weeks and I too just got sappy at that sentence


----------



## Lisasmith

Kiwi what happens if you add temps for the days you missed?


----------



## Lisasmith

Also, I don't feel bad today at all? Anyone else have days where they felt ok?


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisa - yes, I do have days like that. 
Kiwi - I'm a bit boring but I'd just keep on plugging in the actual temps and see what ff makes of them. They'll make sense in the end!


----------



## Lisasmith

Ill stop having a spaz about it then :) x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisa- did you ever tell the story of how you told DH? Did I miss it?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

oh man, my poor nipples, my poor boobs, and my poor OH. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

we're off to brissy for Matchbox 20 (INXS opens) concert tonight, floor seats, like 5th row!!!! I love Rob Thomas and Matchbox so i'm super excited and OH likes INXS, so win win, minus the lack of alcohol we'll be consuming. But we have a dinner reservation across the street from our hotel at a Turkish Restaurant that is meant to be super yummy. Should be a fun, relaxing night, pups are off to nana's and poppy's for the next 24 hours! Yay for bubs first concert in utero (my nephews first in utero was MB20 too, they love the music today, hahahaha, probably mostly bc my sister forces them to listen to it in the car) 

I'm told there is internet in the hotel. 

Kiwi- i will say hello to stinky busy traffic-y ole brissy for ya!!! :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

that sounds like a nice night Amber! im on line christmas shopping at the moment. its quite fun. All from the suggestion on TG for Red Balloon! so thanks!

Smithy i missed the story to?

How are you today Rosie?


----------



## Newbie32

Hello beautiful girls!!!

Busy morning here with the pups! 

I need to catch up again! Hope your weekends have all started well :)

XXX


----------



## Lisasmith

It wasn't very exciting lol
I got a two tiny little singlets in pink and blue along with a print out of the hcg levels and put them on the pillow for when he woke up. I went in as he woke and he looked at it and said that won't fit the kids? I said no but it will fit the baby when it comes. He was mighty confused.. Then it clicked and he smiled and said congratulations! :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

Amber, have so much fun tonight! You pair deserve it


----------



## Abby27

Thats sweet Smithy


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Amber have a great time!!

Smithy, so cute! Glad you're feeling good today. Lucky you got the test when you did or you would have told him by throwing up in his lap. Lol

Kiwi, I think if you disregard temps for 14 & 15 you will get lines for sure! 

Hi everyone else! Love you all xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Aww Smithy! That's sweet!!

Hi Abby- I'm good, how are you?

Amber- have fun at the concert!!

Hi Squeegs and Nana!! :flower:


----------



## Melainey

Aww Amber have a great time tonight :hugs: :happydance: x

Smithy that is such a cute way of telling DH :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

Why sad today Lainey?

im a bit bored! no plans, and dont really want to do anything any way, but now im a bit bored. might pull out my crocheting!


----------



## Melainey

Just emotional! Miss my family, and Daniel is being a poo poo head haha


----------



## Abby27

poor Lainey! im playing "pick the ov date" on FF! wow im bored. 

oh well, i will do some thing good in the garden tomorrow


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies! 

Angel - yay for the house news! Hope the inspections all come back good so you can officially go :yipee:

MajorBee - go O! I got my thermometer online, my pharmacy was constantly out of them.

Number2 - :shock: that you are so sappy...not! 

2Mums - heard some recording of the INXS/M'box20 concert in Canberra a few days ago and it sounded great. I do love INXS but they haevn't been the same since MH died.

Smithy - what a great way to tell DH. 

Lainey - what's DH done now to be Mr Pooh-for-brains?

To everyone else - hope your weekend is going well. I'm at work so better go and do some!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: girls,

HOpe you are all having a great saturday! My temp went up this morning so I am delighted but still no red lines. DH came home last night well I should say 5.40am this morning. I went back to sleep for a couple of hours and then temp. He turned the heating on so the house was lovely and warm so my temp might not be accurate as it should but I don't care, I am taking it as it is very good :winkwink:

ANGEL - well did you sign on the dotted line? When is hte house warming party that we are all invited to LOL

SMITHY - what a cute way on telling DH. I just can't wait to come up with some ideas (or borrow some of you girls ideas) to tell my DH. 

MELANIEY - sorry DH is being a poopoo head. And big :hugs: for the homesickness. I know what you are going through. I have days like that. To get over them I put on my Aussie CDs, have a big massive cry and then put on the DVD The Castle to cheer me up. 

2MUMS - i use to love INXS way back in the day of Michael. I remember they did a funraising concert in London just after the Bali bombing but had Jon Stevenson (from the Noiseworks fame) as lead singer. The band was never the same without MH. But I still love their music!

Everyone that I might have been missed a massive :hi: thinking of you all.

Not much happening here. Well it is still early enough for me. Keep having a great day girls!


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - your chart is looking fantastic! Have you thought about testing? I have no idea why FF hasn't given you crosshairs - I think it looks pretty obvious that you Od!

Angel - hope the house signing went well :)

Smithy - enjoy your feeling well day! And I love the way you told your hubby! I don't know if DF and I will ever really enjoy a BFP moment again now... maybe I just won't tell him until I'm around 20 weeks lol


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - just wondering, have you ever had any 21 day blood tests done where they've confirmed you've O in a cycle? Only asking because my temps don't always have a big shift - I used count down to pregnancy on the cycle I got my BFP and it didn't even pick up that I Od based on temps


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ginny83 said:


> Kiwi - just wondering, have you ever had any 21 day blood tests done where they've confirmed you've O in a cycle? Only asking because my temps don't always have a big shift - I used count down to pregnancy on the cycle I got my BFP and it didn't even pick up that I Od based on temps

Hey Ginny - yeah for most of this year (except the last two months seeing we are seeing FS) I have been having day 3 and 21 (well day 19 for me seeing i have short cycles). Back in Feb I had a high progesterone (????) levels which is the only thing that the specialist is concerned about which is why they did a AHM or AFM or AHF or whatever it is called that they check my egg reserves. Still waiting on those results. I have been ovulating according to my blood tests but how good my eggs are I don't know. Maybe that is the problem I have old, wrinkley, drying up eggs. Maybe my temps are fairly balanced which is why there isn't a big rise like some people. I don't know. Maybe I am just obsessing. Will know in a few days.


----------



## Lisasmith

Ginny, the feeling good lasted until 11:30.

How you doing today sweet? 

Kiwi I like your chart!


----------



## ginny83

oh well - a couple of hours is better than nothing! At least next time you know to savor it haha

I'm good - DF took Max swimming and I had a girly day with a few friends at our house. 

Max stayed at my mum's house last night, so DF and I went out for dinner and then got some DVDs - was really nice. We even DTD, wasn't pleasant though for me. I think I was really tense which of course probably made it worse. The DVD we watched was Prometheus (sp?) - probably not the best movie to watch while ttc/pregnant!!


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! So sorry to have been MIA...I've been on about 4 times today but haven't caught up properly and haven't had chance to reply. It's been an emotional day...we found out this morning that one of Liam's cousins husbands was killed in a 4wheel driving accident last night. We don't know exactly what happened but we know the car hit something and he was thrown from the vehicle. He was in his late 20's and has left behind his wife and their 2year old boy! Such sad news. We don't know them well, but it's still so tragic! 
On top of that I've been hormonal and just stressing about stuff. I'd decided what to buy the girls for Christmas, we don't have loads of money so we usually just buy a couple of things each. Then I saw a friend today who told me all the lovely stuff she'd ordered for her kids and it really got to me. I'm not usually a jealous person & I'm not materialistic and actually don't want my kids growing up thinking its all about gifts...but it really got to me. Like its a competition to buy the most and best toys. 
Anyway sorry to turn up and rant to you all! 
Hope you've all had a lovely day! 

Angel really hope the house signing went well?! So excited for you! :) 

Ginny...sounds like you had a lovely time with your DF despite the movie choice! Hope you're starting to feel better. :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Next time I will savor every moment!

I hope dtd gets more 'comfortable' for you honey. 

Is that movie any good?


----------



## lisamfr

Hi everyone,

Just popped in to see how everyone is going.

Congratulations Angel that's awesome new about the house so exciting!

Smithy love how you informed DH.

Hello to everyone else! 

2mum have an awesome night at matchbox 

I've had a headache all day!


----------



## cossime

Hi girls!!! Not much happening here with me, just cleaning cleaning and more cleaning!i live having my house spotless even if it doesn't last longer than a day:) something about crisp clean linen too that makes me smile:)

Kiwi, I agree with Ginny your chart is looking fabulous!!! I have a good feeling about you!!
Lainey sorry to hear DH is not behaving. I cracked the shits with mine as I asked him to come for a afternoon nap with me (DS is at the grandparents today-loving that just quietly!) and he said he wasn't tired...20 minutes later I go downstairs to get some water and who do I find asleep and snoring on the couch? Not happy!!! He must have heard my frustrations as while I was asleep, someone came and tried to BD!! Lol, anyway we are friends again :rofl:!!
Angel have you signed the papers yet?
Smithy I like how you told DH-very cute xo
Have a great night 2mums!!! Sounds like fun times ahead!
Hello to everyone else xoxo enjoy your Saturday night xoxo


----------



## ginny83

Smithy - I actually didn't mind the movie, it was interesting but in general I don't really like horror/sci fi movies. I think it was a prequel to Alien. 

LLPM - So normal to feel how you're feeling. We all want the best for our families/kids and sometimes when people do something different to you it makes you question how you do it. In reality though the girls probably won't remember what exactly the got for Christmas, I think they;re more likely just to remember that they had a fun with their family :)


----------



## Melainey

Lucy so sorry to gear that is such a sad story! So young :-( Xx 

Also I agree it's normal to feel like that!I don't agree with getting kids heaps for Christmas!I can't stand spoilt children Xx

I had an awful day today! Our car broke down and it was scorching out and we were in the heat for over an hour!I nipped off to a bush hahaha! So tired now and I think Daniel wants to go to Brunswick show tonight when he gets home from work :( xx


----------



## Melainey

Cossi genre about DH :winkwink: hehe


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all sorry for being Mia all day - we were out with the doggies then out with rellos and my phone battery died! We signed and they signed and so it is a done deal! Just have to get the checks done and finalize finance etc before we cool off and then we'll really start celebrating! We had a top day with the doggies - way more fun than house hunting!

Lucy that is so sad! Praying for all involved and affected!

Smithy sorry to hear your back to feeling yucky! 

Lainey and cossi you need to whip those dh's into line - perhaps nana can help with her cane!?

Kiwi I still think this is your month!!

Ginny glad to hear you had a fab day with your DF!

2mums have a great time tonight!

Lise I hope your headache goes away soon!

I know I've missed lots of people but sending lots of bugs and love to everyone! Xxx


----------



## ginny83

Lucy - sorry I somehow forgot to say sorry to hear about the sad news :( I always feel extra sad when parents of young children are involved in accidents.


----------



## MajorBee

Hi girls :wave:
Thanks for the bugs Angel :rofl: love a good typo. And yay for signing the house!
Lucy so sorry about your sad news 
Lainey bugs to you on missing family, I know how you feel xx
Kiwi I'm with the others, your chart is looking promising. Do you think you'll test soon or wait it out? There's a lot of positivity coming your way this month.
Ginny. Sounds like a great night in with your oh
Hi to everyone else! 
We're doing some egg chasing this weekend! :dance: Just hope I O on Monday or thurs as oh is away during the week. Cmon body, work with me on this one!


----------



## cossime

So sorry to hear your about your sad news Lucy :hugs: xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Hey 2mums how was the concert? INXS was the first band I ever saw. At the Tamworth town hall. 29 years ago, lol! I don't believe there is an INXS any more without MH but hope you had fun anyway. :) 
Harrison's first concert (in utero) was U2. I think that's the last we went to! Wow, we used to see ridiculously over priced bands all the time.


----------



## Lisasmith

LLPM said:


> Hi ladies! So sorry to have been MIA...I've been on about 4 times today but haven't caught up properly and haven't had chance to reply. It's been an emotional day...we found out this morning that one of Liam's cousins husbands was killed in a 4wheel driving accident last night. We don't know exactly what happened but we know the car hit something and he was thrown from the vehicle. He was in his late 20's and has left behind his wife and their 2year old boy! Such sad news. We don't know them well, but it's still so tragic!
> On top of that I've been hormonal and just stressing about stuff. I'd decided what to buy the girls for Christmas, we don't have loads of money so we usually just buy a couple of things each. Then I saw a friend today who told me all the lovely stuff she'd ordered for her kids and it really got to me. I'm not usually a jealous person & I'm not materialistic and actually don't want my kids growing up thinking its all about gifts...but it really got to me. Like its a competition to buy the most and best toys.
> Anyway sorry to turn up and rant to you all!
> Hope you've all had a lovely day!
> 
> Angel really hope the house signing went well?! So excited for you! :)
> 
> Ginny...sounds like you had a lovely time with your DF despite the movie choice! Hope you're starting to feel better. :)

Huge hugs, that's terrible news :(

Never mind people like that. Our kids don't get heaps for Christmas either because that's no what it's about! You're an amazing mum and your kids will remember that over what they received


----------



## Lisasmith

ginny83 said:


> Smithy - I actually didn't mind the movie, it was interesting but in general I don't really like horror/sci fi movies. I think it was a prequel to Alien.
> )

I don't like those kind of movies either.. Might try and watch it though


----------



## number2woohoo

Lucy that's such sad news xo


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Hey 2mums how was the concert? INXS was the first band I ever saw. At the Tamworth town hall. 29 years ago, lol! I don't believe there is an INXS any more without MH but hope you had fun anyway. :)
> Harrison's first concert (in utero) was U2. I think that's the last we went to! Wow, we used to see ridiculously over priced bands all the time.

Were U2 amazing to see live?


2mums - hope you had a marvelous time :)


----------



## number2woohoo

They were ok. But I was really really pregnant and we had dance floor fix and to be honest my feet hurt and I wanted to go home to bed, lol.


----------



## Abby27

Lucy that was very sad news! and yeah dont worry about Christmas thing. the best Christmas i ever had was when Santa had left a trail of smarties out from my room, downstairs to the backyard
My parents had got us a second hand trampoiline, cause money was a bit tight its what we all got to share....and we all LOVED it! I see what my nieces and nephews get these days and they dont understand the point. so less is more!

Giny sorry it wasnt that comfortable! im sure it will get better in time.

Oh Kiwi, one year we got an ET speak and Spell for christmas (again that we all shared), and it was the second best Christmas! One of my sisters also had a crush on ET! 

another temp drop this morning, i know you will say its an ID, but i really dont think i popped an eggy this month. Oh well, i like your philosophy Amanda, just wait till the end to see and understand the picture


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> They were ok. But I was really really pregnant and we had dance floor fix and to be honest my feet hurt and I wanted to go home to bed, lol.

Lol fair enough!


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :) just a quick hello... 

I HATE u2 and wish bono would jump off the face of the earth and die a horrible death! Haha :rofl:

I seen INXS (actually meet them, without mh obviously) but I didn't know who they were really at the time haha I worked their gig, and it was pretty awesome.. Hope you had a great time 2mums x

How is everyone today? I may go back to sleep a it's too early to be awake! :hugs: x


----------



## cossime

Morning girls! Abby did you feel any "ovulation pains"?


----------



## Lisasmith

It's not weird that I clean my water bottle twice a day, is it?


----------



## Newbie32

Morning ladies!!!

Kiwi, time to :test:!!!!!! Your chart looks amazing!!

2mums hope you had a fabulous time xx

Angel that's great news, I bet you cannot wait to move in! When will the big day be?

Abs hang in there hun, I'm going to remain positive that you did drop a beautiful egg and its been snatched up by a spunky spermy!!

Ginny sounds like a lovely night! I hope things are starting to get easier for you x

Smithy how's the ms today? I hold you're coming out the other side now x

Lainey I hope you're feeling better today hun, sounds like you had a tough day yesterday x

Cossie feel Fred to come clean my house next!!! I'm feeling very lazy today...

Squeegs where are you gorgeous girl!!!

Number2 are you still feeling well? When's your next scan?

Lucy I'm so sorry to hear about the accident, that's just awful :( and I agree with everyone else, Christmas to me is about family and celebrations and not tonnes of gifts! 

Big :hi: to everyone else, I'm on my phone and keep forgetting what I've read!


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, good luck egg catching major!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie_PA said:


> Aww Smithy! That's sweet!!
> 
> Hi Abby- I'm good, how are you?
> 
> Amber- have fun at the concert!!
> 
> Hi Squeegs and Nana!! :flower:

Hello darling girl!!!! How have you been feeling? X


----------



## Lisasmith

Hi nana <3 I was super ill last night :( ok this morning as long as I have a rice cracker in my mouth at all times


----------



## Newbie32

Oh darling xxxx best hubby keeps a good stock of then for you! Hugs xxx


----------



## Melainey

Hi nana :) you seem nice and cheery :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks xx


----------



## Newbie32

Seem to be Laineypop! Plenty of time to turn to doom and gloom when the witch arrives at some point this week lol...


----------



## Melainey

Keeping my fx that she doesn't come xxx 

I think I may have developed lactose intolerance with this pregnancy haha it's so evil! Dairy is my favourite category! Hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh no Lainey!!! Does it make you feel ill or actually make you sick? No good at all darling! X


----------



## Melainey

Makes me feel ill, headache, and I think that's why I have diarrhea :-( haha... Oh well! Also, Mt trousers don't bloody fit anymore! Can't do my button up haha I shouldn't be putting on this much weight already surely? :(


----------



## Abby27

Cossie, no no ov pain, but i dont normally feel much on my old ovaries! 

Nana, thanks! i hope BFP for you to!

still got bets on Kiwi! weird charts are the way to go!

i thought today id take an OPK just to see, and it looks almost positive. so....i guess i shall keep BDing! may be i geared up, and then didnt o, so im getting a second shot....does that happen?

any way thats all very confusing. been gardening today and it was quite nice. veg patch is in, and we planted some trees to creep over our ugly fence with pretty flowers....so that was something

Now i think im going to watch a documentary on Simon and Garfunkel!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny, glad you got some alone time with your DF! sorry the BD wans't nice for you, but you will get that back eventually. And I know you will be nervous about your next pregnancy, Just talk it out. Maybe your counsellor will be able to help with how to deal with the next one?

Loop, sorry about Dh's cousin. So terribly sad. I really feel for his family! As I was writing this, My DH was telling me about a friend he went to school with who died in the same circumstances. Is his name Ben, from Kempsey? Also, don't be worried by what others are giving their children. you give them every thign they need, and on top of that, things they want too. Just try not to overthink it. One year, my mum wrapped all the presents with huge ribbons, great paper, took heaps of care! She said that she did that because we wouldn't remember what was inside the boxes, but we would remember how great it all looked! It is so true, I have no idea what was wrapped up, but I do remember the wrapping! It was awesome! And also a good lesson learned. 

Cossi - I hate things like the napping with my DH too! hahaha 

Angel, congrats!! oxooxox

Kiwi, I agree - test test test!!

Nana, I love hearing you chirpy! Maybe it's a pregnancy high!?!?! hehe

Abbs, Hope you are duffered! I still think FF has it right. You don't wanna hear it, but ID for sure! :)

Lainey & Smithy, hoe you feel ok!

Missie - good luck on your egg hunt!

Hi Everyone else!! sorry I didn't comment on everything, I have had a busy weekend. Truth be told, it's actually been quite cruisy, but for some reason I just feel like I don't have time to scratch myself! lol

Hope you're all having a great weekend!

P.S I think Nana will be getting her BFP on Wednesday! Kiwis is coming Tuesday! 

oohhh this is so exciting! xooxoxo


----------



## Melainey

Enjoy your doco Abby :) Hopefully that's an implantation dip :)


----------



## LLPM

Squiggley...yep it's the same Ben! It's just so sad. Really feeling for all the family, it's just awful for Jess (his wife) and it makes me so sad that their little boy won't remember him! :(


----------



## Newbie32

Lol squeegs, so I see you're on board for the immaculate conception!!!! Lol xx dh certainly hopes so too (cos then he'd get out of sa!!!!!)

Lainey you sure there aren't twins in there ;) ;)

Abs hang in there hun, I'm with squeegs! Plus I've heard that pos opks after I can indicate dufferedness....fx!!!!


----------



## Melainey

:hugs: Loop, it is so sad :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm watching the help. I think I'll be a blubbering mess by the end


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

LLPM said:


> Squiggley...yep it's the same Ben! It's just so sad. Really feeling for all the family, it's just awful for Jess (his wife) and it makes me so sad that their little boy won't remember him! :(

Yeah, it's so so sad isn't it. Jono said they're both really nice people too. It's always so much worse when there is a child involved. Poor Jess. I am just gutted for them. Things like this, even when I don't know the people myself, make me so upset just putting myself in their shoes. Makes me so sad!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Smithy, the Help is really good - I loved it!

Nana, yes, I'm all aboard the "IC" train! hehehe

Anyone know a good movie I can watch? I think I'll watch some Greys anatomy until I gt a great idea of what to watch! lol


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Nana only one sac showed up on the scan  hehe So unless that little one was hiding it's highly unlikely :rofl: 

What has everyome got planned for today? I keep forgetting the day cause i'm not working anymore hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

sunday love. lol how come you're not working anymore?


----------



## Melainey

Thanks haha I'm just too ill at the moment! Havin the shits constantly and being nauseous all the time in a kitcjen is no good :rofl: so will go back when I feel better :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

I hope you feel better soon Lainey xxx


----------



## Melainey

Thank you Nanna :jo: xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good call! Hope it's not too far away for you! xox


----------



## Abby27

I hope so ladies! DH was certainly excited when i explained the drop in temp could be ID, he gets so excited, its very cute....then again when i said we should just keep BD to be sure, he was pretty happy about that too!

This Docco is very interesting Squeegs!i do love Simon and Garfunkle though otherwise i usually have some Sunday favs
Ghostbusters
anything Disney
any thing with Hugh Jackman 
Dirty Dancing
you should watch "what to expect when your expecting" if you havent already?
i also like to put on Anne of Green Gables, or the BBC Pride adn Prejudice. Colin Firth....hmmmmm!

i like watching old eps of the Gruen Planet or Transfer too. 

my symptoms this month, which arent really, but are noticable. really VIVID dreams! the one this morning was a bit sexual in nature, so DH benefitted after that. but before then they have been sort of disturbing. my teeth are sore too,


----------



## Abby27

Food Inc is a good Doco too....i might watch that again after this one. i highly recommend if you havent watched it. you may never eat anything fast food again, but that is ok


----------



## Rosie_PA

Abby- sore teeth were my first symptom when I got my positive!!!! They felt achy and weird! Fx'd hun!! Xx

Hi ladies, just got home from a Halloween party and I'm exhausted! Hope you all have a great day!! Xx :flower:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks Abbs! I'm getting into the greys...i have downloaded series 1 & 2 so seeing where it all began. I love it! I did watch what to expect when expecting the other week, quite liked it. good for a chick flick! 

Hope your symptoms are all pointing to the right answer! I did get bleeding gums one day when i brushed my teeth in the tww. not sore or anything, and haven't had it since, so could have been a coincidence. But I have heard sore teeth are a big one. Also vivid dreams! I always have pretty vivid dreams, so have't noticed anything out of the ordinary, but I hear that one a lot!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hi rosiecheeks!! xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Squuegs!! Xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Rosie when's your first scan? Squeegs yours is 12 weeks right?

Fx that's a good sign abs, as for my symptoms, none at all! Not even a skerrik of one ;)


----------



## Abby27

Oh squeegs early greys is great! Patrick Dempsey is yummy
Thanks Rosie...my teeth feel tender, weird feeling. 

The dreams are quite full on. 
Any way I think the odds are small...I don't know if temping is good or Fucking with my head!,


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, yep 12 weeksish I think. I'm going to go see my doc this week and will talk to him then about it. The bleeding gums is a symptom in hindsight. I actually felt so out, dunno if you remember, but I was convinced my period was coming, I even got the EWCM like normal before my period and I even stopped testing! It was only when I had a dream I was pregnant that I decided to test again. I am only just starting to feel any symptoms...not even tired yet! So no symptoms doesn't count you out!! xoxox


----------



## Newbie32

Yep I remember :) 

Fair to say I don't think I'll be testing!!! Af could be due weds, but that's only if cbfm got it right, otherwise who knows!!!! 

I have a feeling it's not gonna be a good week tho...fx my interview tomorrow goes well!!!


----------



## Melainey

Abby I so hope that this us it for you :hugs: x

Hi Rosie cheeks Xx

nana I hope your week isn't as bad as you think it will be Xx

Hi squeegs xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi Melainey!! 

Nana, I forgot about your interview!! Good luck sweetie! Is it tomorrow? I think it will be awesome!

Ok. I need a vent.... On Friday DSS' mum asked me how my fertility is going (she knows we are trying, cos when someone asks me something, I have a reaction of 'spill my guts, don't leave out any details' if I don't have a pre-prepared answer... lol I'm too honest and feel like holding back the truth is lying...) 

so anyway, I really wasn't ready to tell her, so I just told her about my appointment with the FS etc. Went in to quite a bit of detail and just said 'who knows, I could be pregnant now' had a bit of a laugh and said I hope I don't need to go to my appointment. I spent the whole night stressing about this to DH wondering how I'm going to get out of this lie I had told, felt sick to my stomach (and felt stupid, cos why should I care about her...) 

So anyway, today she comes to pick up DSS and my brother in law popped in unexpectedly. I though surely he won't say anything. So within minutes, he said oh I heard about your episode with MS too shell. We all went totally quiet and I just kinda shrugged it off. And then he said to her 'oh congratulations to you too' 

GGRRR! The stupid thiing is I'm not even sick yet! Only juust bits & pieces! 

And now I'm feeling sick to my stomach about when to tell her and what to say etc. Oh actually, she's just sent DH a text asking if we're pregnant...didn't take long. I guess it's the easy way out to tell her. I just said (oh his behalf) 'yeah, she did a test yesterday, but hasn't been to the doctors yet so we're not really ready to tell people yet'

OMG I feel sick to my stomach! I wish I wasn't so honest some days!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh squeegs!! You did Better than I would have! I would have said none of your business biatch!!!!

You tell her when you are ready to. And not a day before.

You're such a gorgeous girl xxxx love you to bits squiggles xxx


----------



## Abby27

Oh Shell please dont feel bad. you have done NOTHING wrong here. Its the same way i feel when evil duffered bitch asks me if we are trying....the response should be

WHEN it is your business you will be the first to know. ie NEVER

it is absolutely NONE of her business. she is not friend or family. You communicate respectfully on matters of DSS. Your body honey, your choice of who you tell, when and why. who is she to even dare to ask!!!!!!!!! its rude!


----------



## Abby27

She only asked to be a little Biatch to! you know that! oh my i just want to slap her HARD


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone!

Kiwi...XXXXX XXXXX XXXXX XXXXX (that's my 10 fingers and 10 toes crossed for you) :dust:

MajorBee...egg chasing sounds fine. I might have me some of that in the coming week too :haha:

Mum2 and LLPM...so sad xxx :hugs: Isn't it odd to come onto a worldwide chat board and find out you have friends in common though?! 

Lainey...<3 gosh hope you feel better soon. 

Newbie...good luck with the job interview!!!

Everyone I missed, hope your Sunday brings fine weather and at least a little bit of fun :flower:

As for :xmas9: I'm with those who don't give much. My kids always got one big present each ("big" in our house is pretty small compared to most) and then a couple of little things. 14yo has been angling for a new tennis raquet this year and I'm thinking of getting some driving lessons for the 21yo. Hubby I think is going to get either a compost bin or a lawn edger (very exciting, huh!)

AFM I'm heading into O week :winkwink: HSG is Tuesday morning and then I should O around Thur/Fri. Hopefully by then Kiwi will have her BFP and I can follow with my post-tube-cleaning BFP next month. That's the plan, anyways.


----------



## Melainey

Oh Squiggles don't feel bad honey! It is absolutely NONE of her business!!!!


----------



## Abby27

oh Nana good luck....remember Root Cause Analysis! hahaha you will do go great


go catch that egg Maddy!


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Maddy :) It was the same in our family growing up , we got one "big" present and a few little ones and I was delighted with that and when I got a little older I didn't even want gifts as I knew how much mum struggles getting what she could get! I think spoiling kids too much sometimes makes them forget about the real occasion which is to spend with family :) 

Nanna good luck with the interview xx


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck maddy!!!! If your hsg is right before I then I reckon this will be your month too!!!! Gooooo catch that eggy!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Squeegs, you're such a sweetheart! Don't worry about the nasty skank. 

Good luck Maddy x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay Maddy, you go get that eggy!!! :)

Thanks girls. I have texted her (as DH lol) just answering her questions in a way I want to spin the story. I'm too far along (not that i'm very far still...) to pass of that I didn't know. Fair enough not finding out until you're 8-10 weeks if you're not trying, but even what I'm tellin gher now is wishy washy...cos as if I wouldn't have tested by now! lol


----------



## Maddy40

kiwipauagirl said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> Kiwi - just wondering, have you ever had any 21 day blood tests done where they've confirmed you've O in a cycle? Only asking because my temps don't always have a big shift - I used count down to pregnancy on the cycle I got my BFP and it didn't even pick up that I Od based on temps
> 
> Hey Ginny - yeah for most of this year (except the last two months seeing we are seeing FS) I have been having day 3 and 21 (well day 19 for me seeing i have short cycles). Back in Feb I had a high progesterone (????) levels which is the only thing that the specialist is concerned about which is why they did a AHM or AFM or AHF or whatever it is called that they check my egg reserves. Still waiting on those results. I have been ovulating according to my blood tests but how good my eggs are I don't know. Maybe that is the problem I have old, wrinkley, drying up eggs. Maybe my temps are fairly balanced which is why there isn't a big rise like some people. I don't know. Maybe I am just obsessing. Will know in a few days.Click to expand...

Kiwi...I find the various tests confusing too. AMH only measures the reserve of remaining eggs, not quality. So while I have eggs, the AMH measure doesn't tell me if they are good quality or cr*p....


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy, is there a test youu can do to figure out the quality?


----------



## Newbie32

Oooh, get me one of those!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, you don't need one, cos you are so far up the duff you can't even see the bottom anymore! 

lol I don't know if that makes any kind of sense...but I am just going with it. lol but you are!


----------



## Abby27

I'm taking co enzyme q 10 to beat the age thing. Man I hate feeling old at 35! 
Got Sunday night blues.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh Abby - you're not old! Cheer up .... maybe watch some disney movies!


----------



## Newbie32

I'm taking that too abs!!!

Lol squeegs, guess it never hurts to hope...but that line from the castle keeps popping into my head 'tell him he's dreaming' but change it to she!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I also started on royal jelly this month too x


----------



## Newbie32

Ps abs, you are NOT old!!! Save that talk for when you're 50, then I give you permission to feel old (with your 14 year old ;))


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm picturing;
'what do you call that darl?'
'a pregnancy test'
'and how do you get two lines on it?'
'you pee on it'
'oohh it's what you do to it!'

heheheh I love that movie!


----------



## Newbie32

Me too! Absolute classic ;)


----------



## Maddy40

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Maddy, is there a test youu can do to figure out the quality?

I don't think so, I think they just assess all the hormonal tests like FSH. From what I've read apparently they can't even tell a good egg from a bad egg. But aging definately is a major factor, which is one of the reasons for IVF failure rates for older age women.


----------



## Abby27

thanks Ladies. im a bit upset, probably about something stupid. so evil duffered chick's relative is getting married and we are invited and we are going. Im NOT going to a hens, seeing as i was nearly raped at evil duffered chicks hens (due to her stupidity and yes you read that correctly). im sure its not going to be the same situation, but after that experience i just dont go to hens nights. DH was going to go to the dinner part of the bucks. Well they have changed that now to be in someones home, where no doubt there will be stripers and smoking bad things, I am ANTI him going, and so is he. a Dinner is one thing, but this is something different. I am anti drugs, but also anti the objectification of women in ANY form. 
DH is working out what to do. i cried, (weird) but said under no circumstances can he go. i trust him 100% i just hate that she and her husband who are into this crap get blessed with a baby. so im mad, and sad.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh abs hun xxx I so feel for you. I can't believe you were nearly raped? Omg. You poor poor thing. Stick by your guns hun, gut instinct is almost always right x

We are all here for you if you need us anytime xxx


----------



## Abby27

it was a few years ago Nana, and OMG it was so scary. Basically we were all staying in an apartment after the classy hens stuff (cocktails etc), i went to bed, and they went out to a pub. i woke up to a room Filled with men, and one trying to get into my bed. so i kicked him out (bit of a battle) and tried to figure out what happened (they got drunk and invited the pub back to the room to continue the party). Id been drinking in the pre-pub bit and although i couldnt drive with any certainty, i went to my car to sleep...this creep followed me (bit of a battle)!!!!! so i drove away. any way a lot of other ugly shit went down, but i was ok, shaken but not hurt. and learned not to trust this person ever again! who invites a pub back to an apartment where women are in pjs sleeping?????????????????


----------



## Newbie32

Oh abs, I am so sorry you had to go through that :( and I'm Soooo glad you got away. So awful :( sending massive hugs and love, I don't blame you for no more hens, I wouldn't either xxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: Abby you poor love


----------



## Abby27

thanks lovelies, Im ok now! it was about 5 years ago ....And actually one good thing came out of it, it strengthened my relationship with DH. in the lot of bad shit that happened, he came through for me like you would want an awesome man to! I had to rescue myself, but in the post of that, he was very much there for me, and SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO mad at this bird for putting me in that situation. 
but this bucks thing has me all really mad. i shouldve ended my friendship with that bitch then and there.


----------



## Melainey

Oh Abby you poor darling xxx :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby, that is horrible! I can't believe you had such a bad hens experience! This girl is a poison in your life! Why don't you two go on a weekend away, tell them you were plannin it with friends from away for this year, and that is the only available weekend they can make it and you really want to see them!


----------



## Abby27

I guess we add another layer on why i dont want to go to this chicks baby shower! but im very anti DH going to the bucks. im sure nothing would happen. but i just dont trust any of them, and would be worried about him all night. DH can certainly take care of himself. but i just dont think we should be overly involved with these people. 
any way, i dont often bring that night out of memory, so will put it back there now... this stupid woman, and her relatives, and everything to do with her. and now her pregnancy. Ugh


----------



## Abby27

Squeegs it was booked a while ago, and i was comfortable with him going out to dinner with some of the guys. but leaving before strippers and the like happen. but now its been moved to duffered bitch house. so who knows what will happen there. 

DH will find a way out, he is very good at being diplomatic. but i told him he cant go, and he can blame it on me (ie im not into him being around drugs and strippers....which he isnt into either, but he can use me as an excuse). 
at least im not married to one of the many men who are keen to go to that sort of thing! that i can be happy about


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, Abby, I always tell my hubby to just blame it on 'the Mrs'. it's an easy way out of anything, and I don't really care what anyone thinks of me - DH & I know the truth.

I used to be all for strippers, quite like watching women get their clothes off. lol. I told DH before his bucks it was totally fine for him to have strippers etc. His best man ended up disappearing off the face of the earth for ages, so I ended up organising his bucks for him. great day out at bowls, then back home for bbq & beers. 

at the last minute (like 2 weeks before) his best man got back in touch, took over the plans, added in 'lingerie waitresses' to serve them drinks for a couple of hours. So call me naive, but I expected the waitresses to be in lingerie. so the next day thay all told me about their night (DH is very open with me, would never hide anything) and all talked about the topless girls and blah blah blah... the more I heard the more I wanted to know (like a car crash...don't wanna see, but can't look away...) and it turns there were tequila shotss out of their belly buttons, DH got cuffed to a chair while one of the slutty waitresses (what I now call them) put whipped cream all over him, then she did a strip show at the end....really how much more can you take off when you're only wearing a thong... 

DH told me everything, but the thing I hated the most was that he hates that kind of thing, he told me he just felt so peer pressured & was trying to explain that when 20 blokes stand around saying do it, you just do it. He wished his best man didn't even get a say in the organising, cos he would have preferred just what I had organised. 

I cried for days after tho, I thought i'd be fine, but so wasn't I hated it! So glad we didn't have the bucks the weekend before the wedding or soomething, it was just horrible! 

anyway...just saying I get where you're coming from with the stripper thing. I know now that DH & I don't do strippers. lol


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: girls,

How are we all on this lovely sunday? Our clocks went back this morning (daylight saving - though I don't think we save too much daylight as it is still very dark outside) so I am not sure what is happening with the time. I am very confused :wacko: ever clock in the house is different.

LLPM - I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your DH cousin, so young and in such tragic circumstances. Thoughts are with his wife and son. 
As for hte presents... My neice and nephew are spoilt brats. Don't get me wrong, I love every single bit of them and would do anything for them but my Bro and SIL spoils them. Its a classic case of "keeping up with the Jones'". They have always been that way even when the kids were babies (they are now nearly 14 and 11). My nieces birthday is 4 days after christmas and I remember one year the kids got up from the Christmas tree because they were bored opening presents and my niece was still unwrapping Christmas presents on her birthday. And they are brats. I want I want. You ask them what they want for Christmas/birthday and its ipod, iphones, scooters, laptop, wiis..... so much for a doll or roller skates. One year my neiece got 2 bikes (????) why in gods name would a girl need 2 bikes. I blame my family not the kids because its not their fault. My cousin then has two kids and she is very religious (not that that makes any difference) and she teaches her kids to share and that there are poor kids in the world (so once a year any unwanted toys or things they don't play with goes to charity) and her two are the most well mannered, polite, gorgeous children I have come across who is happy with hand knitted jumpers and just one big toy and a handful of little toys. They appreciate what they get. I know which type of child I would like. 

ABBY - sorry to hear your story. God I can't believe your still "friends" with crazy duffered biatch. WOW your DH has some control as I would like to punch that guy and I can't believe you still see him around. :hugs: to you hun. 

Hope eveyrone is having a great day. I don't think I will test just yet. I had to pick up my script yesterday :cry: I came home and cried when I looked at all the different injections and needles. I am due to see the consultant on wed for a scan and AF is due either wed or thurs. I bought a FRER so I might test tue or wed morning. I don't know. I am not ready for the BIG FAT NO just yet.
 



Attached Files:







552424_407061612698884_583723564_n.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Newbie32

Wow!!! Mega post kiwi!!!

Cannot wait till you test, I'm smelling a bfp!! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Kiwi, you will get the surprise of your life if you see those double lines!! I really hope you are preggy! really really really!!!xoxoxox


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Just throwing it out there.....I just went to have a browse on some other threads....thought I might like to comment on something, and I just couldn't bring myself to comment on anything, cos I just get so much from you ladies, and know I won't get that out of other threads!

pointless story, I know. Just feeling the love for you all. getting so excited we're getting close to test time again!! I can't wait till everyone has a positive to look at!


----------



## Newbie32

Stick wirh us squeegs, not to say they aren't nice, but we're ace!!! XX


----------



## MissieT

Hello all,

Hope you've all had a good weekend :)

Lucy - such a sad story, it always is so upsetting when you hear about someone leaving small children.

Melainey - sorry you're feeling so poorly and are missing family - thinking of you and hoping you get a good Skype with your Mum soon :)

Major - hope the bd'ing is going well!

Kiwi - I'm pretty new to this temping stuff but even I can see what the rest of the girls are seeing with the thermal shift business even if ff can't!

Number2 - concerts while preggo are great! I went to see Kasabian when I was 34 weeks - I swear DS was dancing in there - a completely different beat to me and the band but rocking away! (I went home early and slept for about 2 days after!)

Newbie - good luck for the job interview tomorrow. Hope the puppies are recovering well :)

Smithy - I hope you didn't run out of rice crackers today! Hope you are feeling less sick really soon.

Abby - What an awful story, glad you came through it so well and have the support of your DH. Got everything crossed for you, again as a beginner ( although I think I may have spent more time with ff chart galleries than with DH today - oops) I think you chart looks pretty hopeful :) Dirty Dancing is one of my all time fav movies. Also love a bit of Pride and Prejudice. Have you seen Downton Abbey? 

Rosie - hope the party was good, did you dress up?

Squeegs - ditto what the others have said, your body and baby and its up to you what and who you tell. It sounds like you handle what is a very shit situation very well - you should be very proud of yourself :)

Maddy - good luck for Tues :)

2Mums - hope you've had a fab weekend away.

Big hi to everyone else.

Afm - I finished the 10km and only missed a few obstacles out! Most of them weren't too bad but all of them involved a lot of mud so was very happy to get home for a long soak and an early night. I had another 'same' temp this morning - 4 days in a row now. I woke up with really sore boobs this am and got all excited until I realised its actually the muscles underneath that hurt from yesterday :( Not been in the mood for another bfn this weekend so haven't tested but thinking I might tomorrow - it's our 8 year anniversary - so if its a positive it will be a massive celebration and if not I'll have something to distract me. While making sure I had a test for tomorrow I came across a load of old bfn tests from the last couple of months (my 'I'll just pop it there and check like a maniac every 10 mins for the next 24 hrs to see it turns into a bfp' pile!) and realised how expensive this not getting pregnant is!


----------



## number2woohoo

Abs, what a terrible story. Hugs love - scary xo

I feel like a bad mum now - I bought Harrison so much for his first Christmas and birthday you'd all be horrified. For his birthday I gave him a jumping castle. And took him to Fiji. lol. Which was much more restrained than Christmas... 

U2 were better the first time I saw them. In 1987. My god I'm ancient. :)

Also, I wouldn't really care of my other half went to see strippers. Doesn't matter where you get your appetite as long as you come home to eat...


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Lucy- sorry to hear about Ls cousin. My thoughts are with your and his family. And dont mind the other people and christmas, I think that whoever said it was right on the money, the girls will not remember what they got but the day they had! I have seen a pin that is a gift of four, one thing they want, one thing they need, one thing to wear, one thing to read. I liked that idea. 
I also was raised with, and will do the same for mine, for every item received one is given away to the op shop, or similar. I think its a good way to teaching to share, and give to the less fortunate, and to not to be bogged down with so much 'stuff'. 

amanda- concert was great, we had an awesome time. Being from the states, i never was into inxs all that much, knew a few of their bigger hits, but couldnt tell you the difference between MH and the new lead singer, i do know thats terrible. But, OH was pleasantly surprised by the new lead, it wont be the same, ever, but he did the band justice, better than she expected. I'm not 'heavily' preegnant, but man did my feet and back hurt, and been sleeping all day. :) Getting too old for this I guess. 

angel- so thrilled for your house news!!!! must be so exciting for you and P. And to have the puppies back soon with a fabulous park in your background to play in! 

:jo: i can eat zucchini again!!!! just thought you would be uber interested in knowing that :rofl: 
And best of luck with your interview, not that you'll need, i'm sure they'd be lucky to have on their staff, so just make sure its where you want to be. 


hello to everyone else, thinking of you all!!! I think its time to go back to sleep!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies! Sorry I feel slack for not jumping online today but after church this morning I got stuck into writing reports and got stuck in that bubble for most of the day! No where near finished but made a big dint! 

Have read everything but won't try and comment on all of it as I really must hit the sack so I can get up in time for work tomorrow!

Abs so sorry you had to go thru that! My best friend from high school was raped in the mens room at a night club we were at - the rest of our group were freaking out when we couldnt find her - needless to say I've never been clubbing again! Rape is so awful - some people really are bas***ds!

Thinking of you all! Love love love! Night. X

Ps sash - praying all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh Angel that must have been just awful - the club scene has never been my cup of tea, that sort of thing happening is just one reason of many why. 
Night all - and good luck tomorrow Newbie x


----------



## Newbie32

Night girls xxx much much love!!! X


----------



## ginny83

Abby - :hugs: what a horrible experience to go through. 

DF has been quite unlucky and we've nearly always been in the wrong country at the wrong time for when his friend's have had bucks parties. So because of that I kinda feel like I could never put my foot down on that. Not sure how I feel about strippers and stuff. 

We have a very good mutual friend - the guy who introduced DF and I actually - and his current girlfriend is actually an ex adult film star and stripper :shock: We found out through other friends and then googled her stage name where I saw more of her than I'd ever want to see of anyone!

Hi everyone else, sorry I've read though everything, just can't remember it all!

I can't remember if I shared with you guys that we've been searching for an Aussie bulldog. Anyway, we were on a waiting list but all the puppies in the litter died due to problems with the mum dog's milk. That was a little while ago, recently we've been on another waiting list and the pups were due next weekend. Found out this morning that the mum dog suddenly and unexpectedly died :cry: 

I've been feeling really down all day with this news. I feel like it's a signal from the universe saying I can't be a mum again. I dunno it's just really touched a raw nerve with me :(

We found another pup tonight that we might be interested in. Hopefully this one works out and it's the start of a happy news chain reaction! [-o&lt;


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny FX you get good news for this new dog, must post pics of him/her when you get that news!!! Try not to let the other dogs/pups get you down too much, more often than not its bad breeding that leads to these unfortunate events. All you have to do is look at Max and know you are a brilliant mum, the universe has a sibling out there for him, hope there's room in that new house for two bubs and a dog!!!! :). xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good luck tomorrow newbie!! Fingers and toes crossed for u xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies!

Nana- what type of job are you interviewing for? I'm sure they will love you! Who couldn't?!?! I can't wait for you to POAS! Great vibes this month!

Abs- so sorry about all you've been through :hug:

Squeegs- I really dislike DSS's mum right now, sounds like a nosey wanker! I'd tell her to eff off! I have my first appt with OB tomorrow am and I am hoping he will order a dating scan for Thursday! I'll be 7 wk 2 d then and should def see a HB. I'm actually terrified there will be no HB! Every morning I wake up and squeeze my boobs to make sure they are still sore! :doh:

Laineypoo and Smithy- how are you both feeling??

Ginny- puppy is adorable!!!!! 

Number2- how at you feeling? MS still staying away?

Kiwi- hopefully you don't have to start those shots and they were the best waste of money ever!! Xx

Missie, Maddy, Angel, Amber, Lucy, Major, and anyone I forgot! Hi :wave: xx

DH and I did dress up last night, I will post the pic on FB. Costumes were his idea, he loves old westerns and wanted to be the drunk cowboy who shows up to the bar in his undies and gets kicked out, and of course I had to be the saloon girl kicking him out! Lol he's such a goof!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning all! Ginny that is so sad about the puppies! :cry:

Good luck today Sash! Praying for you!

Looking forward to bfp news this week! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Morning all! 
Good luck today Sasha! 
Ginny, that's sad about the puppies :( 
Good luck with the ob, Rosie! 

Sorry if I forgot anyone I woke up with a sore throat and have a sick almost 4 year old on my lap.


----------



## Abby27

Morning ladies, I think my objection to DH going is just my memory of my night, and what they have planned for the boys is much the same as last time. 

Squeegs I don't like what they did to your dh. I hate that shit. 

At work now, very tired and sneezy! Have got some bad Mondayitis! Temp up again today, which has dh all excited...this happened last month though! 

Ginny I'm really sorry about the dogs. But Amber is correct its a sign of bad breeding in the doggie, which is sad. May be its a sign from the universe that even after a loss you will still get your puppy/ and a baby!
Good luck today nana!
Angel that is a terrible story. I consider myself very lucky that I got away...it taught me a lesson about trust. 
I cant remember what else I was going to say...have a great day ladies
Xoxo


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies, well I came on to reply, but the previous page has been blocked by my Internet provider so I can't access any of the last few pages! 
Hope you've had lovely weekends! :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Stick wirh us squeegs, not to say they aren't nice, but we're ace!!! XX

There was never any question!!! 

It just made me remember what BnB used to be like, seeing all the questions with 9 answers and then it stops, people move on to their next symptom or question. We got pretty lucky here!


----------



## Abby27

Oh yes good luck Rosie

And Missy no I haven't, I'm looking for a new show, is it good?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Missie - great catch up! So glad you had a great day at your obstacle course! Congrats on finishing! Yay for anniversary, I bet you will be celebrating two things. There is something about strange charts, and while it's just being consistent, it's quite bizzarre that all your temps are the same....I think it's cos there is something awesome going on downstairs!!! Thanks for your kind words. We have come a long way. She stayed & we chatted for an hour last week, we both even had a laugh about how looking back 12 months ago, we never would have thought we'd be here doing this. She even sent me a text later that night thanking me for everything I do for them & said she couldn't ask for a better step parent for her son. That is huge for her! She's not someone either of us want to be best friends with, and we always keep in the back of our minds how many times we have been burned by her, but it's a lot easier to get along with her & have a happy little boy than fighting her at every turn! 

Number 2 - that doesn't make you a bad mum! The difference is that you worked your ass off to get to where you are today & are in a position to be able to provide those things for Harrison. I'm sure he will still grow up knowing he has to work for things, just the same as you did. 

2Mums, so glad you can eat your favourite food again! haha I can imagine you waking up every day, having a bite of a Zucchini & seeing if you spew or not! hahaha Glad you enjoyed your concert, and hope you're all caught up on your sleep!

Angel - wow, that is terrible about your friend. Such a devastating thing for her to go through, and so scary for all of you involved too! 

Ginny - hahah so funny you googled that girl and saw a little more than you bargained for! hahahah Oh sweetie, I hop eyou're ok re. the puppies. It is just a shit shit time, I think that maybe all the shit has to pile up before things can dramatically improve! what do they say? things have to get worse to get better>? Hun, I wish I could take away all your pain!

Nana, good luck today hun! So excited for you! We're almost in November, that means you're almost out of there! 

Rosie, I am the same, I'm starting slowly to get a bit sick her & there. feel like a goose cos I sit here with a smile in between spewing. lol Hope you get your scan. I'm also going to see my doc this week and find out about my scan, hoping I can transfer my fertility appointment to a scan appointment, cos it falls at 11w 2d. Yeah, I feel like telling her to eff off sometimes. But I have this bizzarre feeling of never wanting to get her off side. I think it's just been such a long road and she's taken DSSfrom us too many times. I think we're past that point, but I can't get the need to please her out of me....which I HATE! cos I should be saying Eff her, but I like the security of knowing if DH & I suck it up, DSS will continue to come over every week. 

Smithy, hope your little one is ok! Try not to catch it!! xoxo

Abby, hope your day is ok today hun!

LLPM - so funny you can't look at swear words! haha have a good day! 

ok, running very late for work now, so I will catch up this arvo!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning again. I'm having a mini freak out! I DH is going away for the week and I said to him this morning I am scared about him going away, cos something bad always happens when he goes away and I'm worried about the baby. Then I got to work & I've got brown spotting on my undies. And I checked CM internally and it's milky, but brown. :( I'm scared.


----------



## LLPM

Oh squiggley...don't worry Hun! Are you having cramping? It's quite common to have spotting during early pregnancy especially around the time AF would normally show up?! :hugs: hope it stops soon but if you're worried ring your dr!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh squeegs, hang in there hun, beannie is just getting really comfy!

We are here for you whilst DH is away and nothing bad is going to happen this time darling!!!! 

Sending so so so much love and BIG hugs!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Squiggles- brown spotting is usually just fine. Red with cramps would be more worrying. Sending lots of love your way honey xoxo


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Ladies,

Hope you all have a good weekend. Have read everything but won't try and comment on all because I have been interrupted so many times this morning at work. 

Ginny  sorry to hear about the puppies. My fx for you this little guy will be time one.

Newbie  good luck with the interview.

Quigley  try not to stress too much. Like LLPM said it is normal to have spotting you just dont want it to be bright red. 

Afm I am in my second half of the tww & AF if due Wednesday I think. Dont feel like I am duffed still have really bad cramping. Sooo over it all just want AF to hurry up & come so I can try again next month. Even when your not trying you dont get duffed very frustrating. 

Hope you all have a good MONDAY :)


----------



## number2woohoo

I'm an hour in to a 4 hour meeting. Yes, 4 hours. Eyelids are starting to droop. Zzzzzzzz.


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :)

Wow so much to catch up on but not sure if I can remember it all but here it goes!

Missie GREAT catch up :) hope that you have a bfp honey x

2 mums yay for zucchini hehe :happydance: x

Ginny sorry about the puppies :hugs: I believe you will have another baby and a puppy very soon xxx 

Angel that's so horrible what happened :hugs: I stay away from clubs too nowadays Xx

Nana is today the interview? Good luck Xx

Squiggles honey I hope everything is fine with Bubby Xx I'm sure it's fine but if you're worried go to the doc Xx

Lisa, hope you also have a bfp :)x

Smithy bios you feel better soon x

:hi: to everyone else I've missed!xx

As for me, I'm just so tired and couldn't sleep last night :( such nightmares too! X


----------



## Melainey

Abby I think you have a bfp too this month :hugs: x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks girls. I told my mum, she told me not to worry either. I guess you just have this idea of pregnancy and then when it finally happens, the thought of something happening freaks you out a bit. I will stay positive until I have a reason not to! 

Amanda, that sounds like such a drag!

Lisa, when are you testing? or are you just waiting till after AF is due?

Nana, what time is the big interview?


----------



## lisamfr

Love your positive Quigley!

Not going to test. I really tried this month not to focuses on it and just have fun. We had fun with the BDing & I didnt think much of it. Then at the started of my TWW I got really bad cramps & heaps of CM. The cramping has been really bad this month.


----------



## Newbie32

number2woohoo said:


> I'm an hour in to a 4 hour meeting. Yes, 4 hours. Eyelids are starting to droop. Zzzzzzzz.

Oops I hit thanks instead of reply!!!!!! Poor thing, I hate long meetings!!


----------



## Newbie32

1pm!!! I've been warned that my interviewer doesn't give much away. Bad start. I'd actually like to get an idea of what the person I was gonna work for was like, instead of playing interview games!!! Grrr. 

Knew this wasn't going to be a good week!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: squeegs


----------



## cossime

Morning girls! Been super busy over the weekend (just doing boring house stuff) and haven't really had much time to write on here. Just finished reading up on ALL those pages! Damn we can talk fast here! So I have a day and a half of work left-YESSSSSS! So much to do before we leave...CAN'T WAIT nonetheless:)

So I will try my best to catch up...

Squeegs, you are amazing to be such a sweet person to DSS's mother! I would NEVER have had the patience! And don't be concerned about your brwon spotting. Like the other girls have said, it's when it's painful and red then begin to worry :hugs:

Abby, I'm so sorry to hear what you have been through :hugs: Your DH sounds very aewsome indeed and I'm sure you two will figure out how to get out of the bucks/hens nights xx

Smithy how's the MS? Have you started the tablets yet?

Lainey, how's your backside ;) Has avoiding dairy eased the load?

Missie what an awesome achievement!! That's huge to be able to complete a 10km obstable course!!! Well done! As for your temps, you're not out until the witch shows!! The month we got all the bfp's here was crazy chart month so your 4 days of staying the same month could be attributing to a crazy chart too! fx'd for you xx

Rosie, your costume looked great!! How cute are you?!?! Hope you had a good celebration with DH!

Nana, good luck with today! I'm sure you wont need it you little super star you!! Will be thinking of you at 1pm xx

2mums, glad you enjoyed the concert:)

Ginny, sorry about the puppy. The picture you posted on TG was gorgeous! Hopefully the next puppy will be the strat of something wonderful on all fronts. 

LLPM, how are the girls? Hopefully everyone if well and you can get out of the house:)

Number2, I'm with you and spoilt the hell out of DS for xmas and birthday (16th Dec is bday). I don't think that makes him any less appreciative. It's what they are taught in the home that counts and now that he understands more, every year (well I actually did when he turned 1 as well and he had no idea obviously!) for every new toy he keeps, he has to donate one old toy to the Salvo's. Now he is quite happy to do the trade as we explain it's for the poor children whom we pray for at church every week. I agree with everyone else that it's about the experience and not the gift. I still remember that he loved the ribbon more than anything as a baby lol!

Kiwi, still feeling extra good about you! Can't wait for the end of the week for when you test:) fx'd for you! xx

MajorBee, hope you caught that egg!!

Maddy, have fun BD'ing this week ;) !

Lisafr, sounds like your cramping may be a good thing! Especially if it's not what you normally experience every other cycle!!! Hope it's your month chicky! fx'd!!

Angel, such an awful time that must have been for your friend:( I don;t blame you for not wanting to go back to clubs. Also, great news on the house front:) It's a done deal now, yay!!

Wow! Hopefully I caught everybody!!! So sorry if I didn't-I didn't use a cheat sheet either!!!

Afm...can't think of anything but getting on that plane on Wednesday night!!!! I will probably post the weekly watch-list up tomorrow as I may not get a chance to post on Wednesday. Also, please don't forget me while I'm gone :flower: I may be MIA for a couple of weeks but will try to post a quick hello whenevr I can (and make you jelous of my beautiful surrounds in the process;) ) but rest assured, I will be thinking of you all! Can't wait to jump back on when I get home from the trip to some BFP announcements (ahem, Sasha'*S*, Abby, Lisafr and Missie!)

Much love to you all xxx


----------



## Melainey

Hey cossi :happydance: you must be so excited to go away you lucky thang ;) have a great time Xx

My bum isn't too bad now :winkwink: hehe


----------



## Trying2b2mums

good luck :jo:

shell i know the other girls have stressed it, but i concur, don't worry about brown blood (its old blood, most likely from implantation, or just bub digging in) Even if you get bright red, dont worry, and i am aware thats easier said than done, considering I freaked out and OH nearly broke her nose and i had a same day appoint with my DR when i had spotting/bleeding, but given that I had bright red blood, and I remember Amanda saying she had some with H, and all turned out ok for her and I'm good thus far, even then stay calm and positive. Our bodies are weird things, and I know its so worrisome when you/we have tried so long, all we want are healthy uneventful pregnancies. You'll be right love, and dont worry with DH being away, like :jo: said we're here for ya!

Amanda- a four meeting is crap!!!! good luck ;)

rosie- hows them steelers going tonight? I grabbed boobs daily too, to make sure they were still sore! :haha: 

melainey- so glad your bum is coming good, i'm sure daniel is happy too, hahahaa


----------



## Abby27

Cossie you are so good at the catch up! Hope you get a holiday baby!
Shell the other ladies advice sounds spot on

Amanda, urgh I hate meetings that long, I hope the feed you! Loved today's Harrison pic.!

I think I have a cold! Nose running, feel like poo. So I have one more meeting and then om going home....cold a good sign of bfp?


----------



## number2woohoo

Luckily they stopped half way through for tea/coffee, party sausage rolls, mini quiches and cakes. Yeah, score. 
Thanks Abby! I was stressing because I didn't get a good shot today - in a massive rush - and then I chucked an Instagram filter over a dreadful dark photo, and Bob's your uncle, it turned out pretty cool I thought too! :D (Yes, things can't be too bad if I still have time to worry if I get my daily Harrison FB photo up, eh...)


----------



## Melainey

Hey 2mums :hugs: glad you had a great time at the concert :) your poor feet must have been so sore x

Abby I had a cold the month of my bfp x


----------



## number2woohoo

I was under the weather the month of mine too.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Amber- steelers are finally starting to win some games!! :happydance: how are you and how is OH?

Squuegs- the brown spotting is prob cause we are approaching when we would have been getting our period, almost 2 months late!!! Yay!!!! I'm sure it's ok Hun, just make sure it doesn't get any worse!! Xx

Nana- cant wait to hear about the interview!!

Cossi- so jealous of your holiday! You will have an amazing time and come back duffered! I just know it!!!

Hi Lainey, number2, Maddy, Lisa, and Abby! (I see you ladies are on :wave:)

Everyone else, hope you have a great day, I'm going to bed and hoping I can sleep cause my doctors appt is before work! Yuck! (I'm so not a morning person!!) xx


----------



## Melainey

Hey Rosie :) have a lovely sleep Xx what's your doc app for?xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

It's my first prenatal appt with my ob, not sure what all gets done, will let you know tomorrow! Lol


----------



## ginny83

M2Q - I don't know if you remember with this last pregnancy I had one day of pink cm when I was 7 weeks. Anyway, during that last hospital visit they asked me if I had any bleeding or anything unusual with the pregnancy. I told them about that day of spotting and they said it that sounded totally normal and don't connect it with the miscarriage at all. So, I think if it ever happens to me again I know it's not something to be overly worried about :)


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Girls :)

Interview done! I still get a little nervous being on the other side of the table, but i think it went quite well! Went for an hour and twenty minutes, and she seemed really quite nice, so we shall see!!!

Hope you are feeling better now squeegs

Yay for your appt rosiecheeks!

Cossie you are completely my hero with that massive catch up - VERY impressive!!!

Desperately behind here again now...grrrr....better get head down for a bit....


----------



## MissieT

Ginny - sorry to hear about the puppy, fx'ed it all works out with the new one.

Abby - I've only watched one episode and really enjoyed it (my Mum has bought me the box set for Xmas and has banned me watching any more until then) But lots of friends have said its brilliant.

Squeegs - hope you are ok and if you are worrying have booked in with the doc. Sending hugs your way.

Newbie - pleased the interview went well :) Does it seem a place you would be happy working for?

Cossi - enjoy the countdown to holiday :)

Can't quite believe I'm saying this but .... I got a BFP!!! Woke up this morning, took temp and it was another 36.6 (5 in a row) so went and wee'd on my stick not expecting anything and up came 2 lines :) Really thought I was out again this month with dodgy timed bd'ing and all the flying so its taking a while to sink in. Bit cautious about getting too excited too early but YAY!!!!!! Just want it to happen for all you ladies that are waiting - so much! Although don't think I'll be the only BFP this week ;)


----------



## Melainey

Yay I'm soooooooo happy for you xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay! That's awesome!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm sitting on the bus with all my kids. Splitting headache, sore throat and trying my absolute best not to barf on the bus :(


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats MissieT! H&H nine months x

Oh lisa....are you on your way to the docs? Sending you massive hugs and hope you feel better really really soon hun xx


----------



## Abby27

Hey Congratulations Missy! thats great news! how do you feel?

Well ive come home, all sneezy and disgusting. In my last meeting today i was the only non pregnant person in the room! and it occurred to me that the project we are on, i will be the only one left working on it early next year. so if they dont do their work and it all fails....its on me! hardly seems fair. 

Lisa i hope you feel better soon, you poor Love

Nana i hope that you get the job!


----------



## cossime

Congratulations missie!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

My doc wants me to wait it out a few more days so I'm stuck with it til Wednesday. I feel awful. I'm not enjoying a moment and that makes me feel guilty and now I'm crying.


----------



## Abby27

Oh Smithy, thats not good darling. you are so sick, of course you arent enjoying it. and thats just fine. no feeling guilty! 

sometimes it helps me, to just sit and remember that this too shall pass


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks love <3 I think I'll just go back tomorrow and refuse to leave until I have the script


----------



## Melainey

What the....? Why the hell would he not give you meds! Giving your history! Get a new doc honey!x


----------



## Lisasmith

I know, right? Having the flu on top of it is making me so emotional. Think I might set the kids up with Playdoh and go lay down


----------



## Newbie32

Oh smithy, you go back there and get those meds! A little ms I'm sure would be one thing, but this has been and is so debilitating for you. I wish I could take the sickness away hun xxx


----------



## MissieT

Smithy - so sorry you're feeling so sick - really hope you get a rest this pm and the doc listens tomorrow xx


----------



## MissieT

Hey Abby, feeling ok - thank you asking :) Been a bit sicky and tired and in hindsight quite a bit of cramping over the last week - quite a few of the same things as you and lisamfr over the last few days!!


----------



## Abby27

Missy when are you going to the doc? looking at your chart looks like it was the day before O BD thats interesting

I just had a huge ball of stretchy cm come out! im not an abundant CM chick. may be old spermies?

oh smithy, i hope you get some rest and some meds soon

im all sneezy and stuffed up. the sad thing is that if im still sick tomorrow i can stay home (dont want to get all those pregnant ladies at work sick) and that would be fine (to have the day off)....there is something quite wrong when you welcome illness as it gets you a sick day off work.


----------



## number2woohoo

Missie, congrats x

Sasha, an interview that lasts that long is a great sign. Good luck xo

Smithy, that is awful - clearly they didn't understand how bad it is. Go back, and cry on the doctor till they give you some medication. Hope you feel better soon you poor love xo


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks number2!! When I'm on the other side of the table my interviews never go over an hour!!!!!!

I have a few concerns that I might out grow the role quite quickly...and there's not a lot of room for growth with the current structure...I guess we shall see!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Sounding good abs!!!!!!! Really good! My cm is boring, but I think that's cos we didn't catch it!

It's weird interviewing for roles....I'm not totally comfortable with ttc and starting a new job, but it's not like I really have a choice re the job, just starting to wonder if we should stop trying for a few months, but dunno how I could make myself do that!!!!


----------



## Abby27

thanks Nana, but i think it might be excess from the other days BD, certainly im walking around with enough of it in me (ewwwwwwwwwwwww, that always makes me feel weird).

re the job: the thing is you could keep trying and not get duffered say for another three months, that means you will be at your new job for a year by the time the baby is due!. (i hope sooner for you obviously, but you never know). Id keep trying, if it happens straight away then oops, sorry! accident. having said that may be a role that isnt overly challenging for you would be good? less pressure, easier when pregnant, and the returning to work. might be a good thing!?


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby raises some v good points. The last thing you feel like doing when working at 30-something weeks preggo is have to think.


----------



## Melainey

I really hope that this is it Abby! When you testing?

Nana don't worry about ttc with a new job! hope it's the job for you honey Xx


----------



## Newbie32

The recruiter just set me up for another interview at another big Aussie company, she hasn't spoken to today's lady yet but said how about just in case you think about this one...so I said why not and in I go! At least it's good practice! Lol. Massive hr team in the new one (35000 employees in Australia) we shall see!

Good to know at least the recruiter seems to think I'm employable!!!! It seems once you're on their radar things start to fly in!

Notes re the not wanting to think part!!! 'Yes I'd like a smile and nod job please!!!'

Lol xx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, abs you are on my list this cycle. Bring on the bfp gorgeous!!!


----------



## Abby27

I dont know Lainey, i'll hold out as long as i can, still not convinced i ov'd i will be dissapointed with the BFN though. So i will wait, as long as i can!


----------



## ginny83

Congrats Missy!

Newbie - fingers crossed with that interview. I would't stop ttc or do anything different work wise - really at the moment its win/win. You might take a few more months to fall pregs and then everything would work out nicely with timings... or you might already be pregs and then you don't give a stuff about work anyway :)

Smithy - so sorry to hear you're still feeling sick :( Don't feel guilty about not enjoying pregnancy at the moment. I think there is only a very small window of enjoyable pregnancy time - after morning sickness/1tri etc is over and before waddling begins. It's that little period where you're obviously pregnant and not fat and you can feel bubs everyday without being sick as a dog. 

AFM - I've started bleeding again today :/ Not sure what is going on. I basically stopped bleeding about 4 days ago, then yesterday and this morning had a tiny tiny bit of spotting. Then all of a sudden today at lunch I had a big gush (sorry tmi!) and since then it's been light/medium flow. 

I also got my appointment letter in the mail today. Luckily I'm a bit of a control freak and thought it was a bit odd that my appointment was with the Reproductive Services Unit. I thought it would say Recurrent Miscarriage Unit or something more along those lines. Anyway I called them and said just wanted to double check what that unit actually did. Anyway they do IVF stuff and other trying to get pregnant things. So I nicely reminded her that I dont think my problem is getting pregnant it's keeping the baby. Anyway, in the end they figured out that they had booked me in the wrong unit so I'll be getting a new appointment in the mail in the next couple of days.


----------



## Abby27

I do hope so! for all of us! i did have that talk to the sperm and egg, make sure we were all on the same page. for a while i suspected that my egg was playing an avoidance dance, seeing as i was always so careful with birth control! may be the eggs didnt get the message, or the sperm were running the wrong way...who knows. i couldnt have been more clear!

Goodness i am sick....how can one little nose require so much blowing!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Ginny xx

I'm so sorry that you're bleeding again, I can't stand when it's just af, let alone going through what you are. And thank goodness you called to check, gosh I wish they had got it right tho so you didn't have to go through that as well x

Hang in there abs! You're a trooper luv, stay strong and test anytime you like!!!!! I can't wait to see your beautiful bfp xxx


----------



## ginny83

Thanks hun :) It's actually not that bad, I'm just super paranoid about scarring. I know the chances are super low - but my luck seems to like hanging out in that 1% territory lately!


----------



## Lisasmith

You're all so lovely to me <3 thank you.

That's great that you're getting so many jobs on the horizon, Sasha. 

Sorry you're bleeding again Ginny and thank goodness you rang them, what a massive stuff up on their behalf. I hope they apologized! 

Abby, I had the stretchy cm in the days up to my bfp! 

Missy, have you figured out your due date? 

:hi: everyone else


----------



## Newbie32

Ginny I am sure your bad luck is over now. And praying that your next bfp brings a beautiful baby to your arms xxx much love hun xx

Smithy we love you darling! Need you to be back to being well again hun! That doc needs his head read. I can't imagine how you're managing with your lo's feeling as bad as you do. Yet another trooper!!!! X


----------



## Abby27

Really! oh no, im starting to hope. hope can be a killer in this game.
last month with the temp dip at 6dpo and then the 17 day LP, i was a little crushed at the end. My mother thinks i may have had an early loss last month (well she didnt phrase it like that, she did a weird hand gesture, odd...thats when she started to talk about cm and LALALALALA TMI mother)


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm a lucky girl :) feel bad for my kids though, I provide basic things then they go play. They are realizing that they can get away with more though, cheeky buggers! 

Abby, you don't have to have hope, we'll have the hope for you :) 

Squeegs hope you're ok my lovely x


----------



## Newbie32

And how is Laineypop feeling today? Hope you're on the mend too hun!

Squeegs, we miss you! Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Melainey

Ginny sorry about the bleeding honey xx Glad that you got the appointment sorted xx

Smithy get better honey :hugs: x

Squeegs hope you're ok doll xx

Nana :jo: I'm not too bad, had like NO sleep last night and another nightmare! :rofl: Wouldn't mind a nap, but at least I am not feeling too sickly today :happydance: How AWESOME :) (well kinda worries me a little :rofl: ) How are you today lovely?xx


----------



## Melainey

Oh and also I called up SKG today (the ultrasound place) and asked them how much the 12 weeks scan is and she said off the top of her head it was around $250 with no rebate! I can't bloody afford that! I think I am going to have to find me a cheaper place? I don't unerstand how when I was living remote with my last prgnancy my ultrasounds were only $100 and I got a rebate??? Pissing me off!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I'm so tired Lainey! God forbid I ever fall pregnant, I'm tired when I'm not!!! Plus mgmt at work are being dicks about me saying I'm going on the 16th. Whatever losers!!!

I'm glad you're feeling better hun, enjoy it whilst it lasts I say!!! X


----------



## Newbie32

That's shit Lainey!!!! Find a better place I say x


----------



## Melainey

Oh you poor thing Nanna :hugs: I hope your last few weeks fly by! Those idiots can EF off! xx

EDIT: I am watching a programme now called 19 kids and counting.... GREEDY MUCH???? :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Juat called another radiology place and they only charge $155 :happydance: And they are sooooo much closer to where I live too! I can't believe how much I got ripped off by the other place! :happydance: 

On another note... One of the cats got so relaxed that he fell off the couch and I seriously have not been able to stop laughing :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey- my feet were killing me, back too, lucily OH gives good foot massages and gives me all the extra hotel pillows :) Any bulk bill places near you??

rosie- go steelers :dance: hope they keep it up. OH and I are doing ok, specialist appoint for her on wednesday, so fx for good news. 

missyT :dance: congrats!!!!

smithy- hope you feel better soon love. xx

:jo: sounds like a good interview, she wouldnt talk to you that long if it was immediately a no!!

ginny- hope the bleeding stops and you get the appointment quickly. Scarring really is unlikey try not to worry yourself too much. xx

melainey :rofl::rofl: my dog did that other day, she sleeps on the arm part next to me on the recliner, she was dreaming and nearly fell overboard, i caught her though, poor thing doesnt land on her feet.


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: It's just too funny isn't it hahaha the at just acted like nothing happened :winkwink: haha luckily he fell from the top part onto he actual sofa :) 

NOt that I know of 2mums , I will ask my doctor when I go back to her! Just realised that my medicare card runs out on te 7th of november so i'm pretty Fooked there :( Will have to pay for everything myself ! even doctors apps!


----------



## Abby27

you should be able to just get another card though yeah?

cant....Stop....sneezing!


----------



## Lisasmith

Can't you get another card Lainey?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey, its worth asking. As for medicare, I get one a year (expires after 12 months) bc of the visa i am on right now, yours is probably similar, they should send you another one in the mail before your current one runs out. I would call medicare and make sure that is happening.


----------



## Melainey

I called medicare and they said that I needed a form from the immigration dept, so I emailed the immigration dept and they said it was up to medicare!!! I HTE being fobbed off haha Which visa are you on 2mums (if you don't mind me asking, you can pm me if you like x )


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Firstly, thank yo very much to everyone for re-assuring me on my spotting. I had a littl more through the day, but only sort of in my CM...so it wasn't a flow or anything. I feel better about it. Thanks so much, you girls are just the best! It's so funny, before a BFP all I want is spotting or cramping or something out of the ordinary to indicate pregnancy....after it...don't want to see or feel a thing!!! lol

Lisa, I am feeling hopeful for you with this funny ramping going on!

Cossi - I just love you! And I can't believe you did that huge catch up without a cheat sheet!! Whoa! Have the best time! And yes, you will be coming back to a lot of BFP's!!! We're going to miss you!

Looney, glad your bum is better. hehehe

Abby - yes a cold is a good sign! A lot of people get sick around the time of BFP!! As for your EWCM, I usually get that before my period, but this time, I also got it before my BFP. I hear a lot of women get that before their BFP too.. 

Number 2 - hope you survived your meeting!

Rosie - have a nice sleep & looking forward to hearing what the doc has to say!

Ginny - I just can't even imagine what you are going through at the moment (and everyone else on here who has been through a M/C) I freak out over the tiniest thing and feel stupid about it after, but always feel sad. I almost cried today when I saw it. I just admire your strength in what you're going through right now. xxx I hope the bleeding doesn't last too long. I wonder if it is your period? Maybe it's just 'cleaning you out'? hope your appointment witht he correct people doesn't take too long to roll around! xx

Nana - so proud of you! Glad your interview went well hun, when do you find out the outcome? I have a good feeling this is your time to shine! New jobs, new additions to your family! :) On the baby front, do what ever suits you. I always worry that if we stop it will take longer after we start again, and will kick myself for stopping. But at the moment, you're having a break from your thermometer. Maybe you could use your CBFM and not temp so its sorta trying, but not too full on, then you might be happier with AF coming if you're not too worried cos you're thinking about your job. That's what we did in the lead up to the wedding, we didn't use any protection, but just didn't try overly hard and then got more serious about TTC after it. Still think it's going to be taken out of your hands when you pee on a stick on Wed! 

MISSIE - OH MY GOD!!!!!!!! I can't believe you waited right until the end of your post to tell us that! That is so bloody exciting!!! wow! I have goosebumps......EVERYWHERE!!! Congratulations honey! I told you crazy charts are winners!

Smithy - Boo for the bus ride! Why would your doctor say that? maybe if it were your first and you didn't have to work, but with 3 kids to look after??? that's cruel! Don't feel guilty hun! perfectly understandable! xoxox

Abbs, that sucks mate! I bet you will be duffered with them! Then it may make you feel a bit more positive!

Hi 2 mums!! How is your OH?

My prediction for the rest of this month is Kiwi will be Missie's buddy, Nana will get her BFP and Abby will follow to be her buddy! everyone goes in pairs! 

Looney - so funny about your cat! haha mine expired recently, they sent me a new one in the mail before I even knew it expired tho. Don't know how different it is on a visa tho.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all! Wow what a massive day - I have read through everything but have not got a cheat sheet so will do my best to comment on everything... I am so sorry if I leave things out!

Missie - congrats hun - post a pic when you can of those 2 beautiful lines - we all love seeing them! :)

Smithy - I am sorry you are so unwell - it must be extra hard being pregnant and having kiddies to look after and care for - you're like super mum! Praying you recover wuickly hun! x

Lainey - glad you're feeling better hun! I hope you get the medicare card sorted out! $250 - what a rip off! So glad you found a cheaper place!

Sasha - sounds like you nailed the interview - looking forward to hearing how you went! P.S. I'm thinking you're duffered :)

Abs - I think you're duffered too - looking forward to you testing! Hoping your cold clears up soon!

Rosie - hope the scan results are great! Cute photos on FB! Love the all in one PJ's your DH is wearing!

Cossi - so jealous of your trip - have an awesome time and post lots of pics on FB!

Ginny - luck you check about your appt! I hope they can book you in soon! Hopefully your bleeding will stop soon - not fun! P.S. that puppy is adorable!

Lisa - Hi hun! Hoping it is your month! Thinking you might also be duffered!

Amber - thinking of you and your family - have been keeping you all in my prayers... how is your aunt this week? 

Kiwi - how are you today sweety? Any cross hairs yet? Still thinking you have ov'd and are about 11dpo ish today - maybe tomorrow can be POAS day for you? xx

Shell - you are a wonderfully kind woman - DSS's mum is lucky you're his step mum - many others would not be as lovely as you are! Don't stress about the brown cm - I say that with no experience of these things - but I trust the other girls on here and am sure they know what they are on about!

Hi MajorBee! :hi: hope you have a great day hun! I can't remember where you are at in your cycle but I hope this is your month!

Maddy - when is your hsg appt? I hope a good flushing out of your tubes does the trick!

Amanda - hehe to stressing about potentially not getting your daily Harrison pic up! Obsession perhaps? :) Glad the marathon meeting had some perks!

Argh! am sure I have forgotten someone! So sorry if I have!

AFM I had a super busy day with no breaks (even had meetings at recess and lunch)! Now I need to get back to report writing :) will pop on here and there in between commenting on and grading my kiddies!

Love ya! xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey, im on a partner visa 820 now, waiting for 801 which is permanent. Medicare might just need the letter from immi that was your visa grant letter, its worth a go. but esp being preggo dont let them get away with it, you need medicare right now. 

shell- nice catch up!!! rosie was right about the period timing bleeding too, coincides and is a similar time to when i got mine, but if it persists and you need peace of mind go to your gp and as for a scan, do you have a bulk bill place?? OH is ok, home sick today from work, but just with a virus thats going around, i'm trying desperately not to get it!!! 

xx

edit :

angel - thanks for your prayers, muchly appreciated :hugs: not good news for my aunt, she was moved back to hospital air vac in the middle of the night last night. she has not been eating or drinking bc it makes her sick, so she's weak and dehydrated. her bad days are outnumbering her good ones. my mum and nan, have both been quite shocked with how poor she looked/sounded these past few days. hope the hospital can make her comfy. I keep getting pressured from my grandma bc all my aunt wants to know is the gender of our bub. i'm going to talk to my gp and try to get an extra scan this week to try and see gender for aunt, but not sure if i'll be allowed to get away with it.

good luck with your school reports! xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel, there's that daily smile you put on my face again! :) happy grading!

Amber, hope you can stay away from the sickness and she feels better soon! Yeah, mum asked that, I don't think I would be due for period yet, but not too sure. I have an appointment with my doctor next Monday arvo, tried to get in today, but he's booked out. He bulk bills me. DH is going to try to get off work & come with me too. If I get any more spotting, he may send me for an early scan, which would be great! But I will mention it to him, and if I get anymore to the point where I'm worried, I will head up to the hospital to get checked out I think. I'm hoping it stays away tho! I'm looking forward to seeing him either way cos he'll be able to shed a bit of light on what the hell I do next! lol


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh angel, you just challenged cossie for best catch up post ever! Thanks hun xx

Squiggles, you too! yeah I think you're right. Go with the flow time. What will be will be, unfortunately for dh that means sa...lol!!!

Xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh Amber I'm so sorry to hear that things are not great with your aunt! I really hope your doc will be understanding and book you in for another scan - I have no idea how early you can tell the sex of the baby but I really hope you are far enough along to tell! Will keep on praying! xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

LUCY! I knew I forgot someone! So sorry hun! Took me long enough to figure it out!!! How are you today? Hope all is well with your beautiful girls! How are the preparations for the big move in December going? xx


----------



## Newbie32

I think I need to practice the art of big catch ups. Squeegs, angelcakes and cossiemoto are caning it!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

shell- good ideas!! You'll be fine. I'm sure your Dr will be understanding too. Will be nice for DH to be there too!! 

angel- i know of a few accurate gender scans at 13 weeks, we got a 60/40 possibility of a boy at 15, i'd be closer to 17 this time, and normally they can tell you around 19/20 weeks. Thanks again for thoughts and prayers, means a lot!!!! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Oooh, do I hear possibly blue camp 2mums?!?!?!?

Exciting!!!! X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> Oooh, do I hear possibly blue camp 2mums?!?!?!?
> 
> Exciting!!!! X

:blush: realized when i typed that i didn't mention it before, its possible, but i'd like a more definitive answer to tell my aunt. but discussed it with my mum today and if i don't get an answer this week, we'll be telling her its a boy anyways, and if need be or given the opportunity we'll say whoops and say its a girl, but chances are she'll pass knowing its a boy and i'm ok with that, ive been calling it a he for months.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I can't remember what I voted in the gender poll for you Amber... I think I put girl - guess I was wrong! Who took that poll again - was it you Sash? We have at least one or 2 more bfps to add to that list too! Maybe whoever tookt he poll can remind us all what we voted and who we haven't yet voted for... then I can post the poll to the front page and we can keep tabs on it :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Amber, that's so sad. thinking of you hun. please don't feel guilty if you don't get to tell her, your gran shouldn't be putting pressure on you like that. I guess it's easier to ask you for an impossible answer than to think about her being so sick. Gosh, I'm so sorry!

I think that poll was started at a bad time, everyone was pretty down, I don;t eeven think it would have been recorded. Maybe we could do it again??


----------



## Trying2b2mums

will be interesting to see who got it right, and yes we must poll our new ones. its always something interesting in here. hopefully i'll have more for sure news sooner than later. we started wanting a girl, but bc we want two, i think an older brother would be great. at this point i dont care what it is, just healthy!

edit: thanks shell!!! I'll let my grandma get away with it right now, this is taking everyone mind off the worse right now, so i'll take the pressure. gives her something else to worry/concentrate on :)


----------



## MissieT

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Looney - so funny about your cat! haha mine expired recently, they sent me a new one in the mail before I even knew it expired tho. Don't know how different it is on a visa tho.

They sent a new cat through the post? He he he ;)

Thank you Squeegs! We are pretty excited by it all :)

2 Mums - thinking of you, your OH and your aunt and family - you have so much on your plate right now make sure you take time out for you and the bub. Good luck with getting scan for the gender xx

Ginny - hope your bleeding stops soon - sending big hugs x

Thank you Angel - I'll try and post a pic soon :)

Due date I think is 10/07/2013. Although both the boys were 2 weeks late (had to be induced both times) and they were 10 4 and 10 9 - because they were so big they were both a bit poorly (different things) so will probably try and get the docs to keep an eye on size this time and take action early if needed!

Night all - off for an anniversary cup of tea with OH and an early night :)


----------



## Newbie32

I've got it wrote down somewhere angel, I better track it down!!!

X


----------



## Newbie32

What sort of English is that Sasha????

Lol

We can start a new poll for sure!!! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

I thought it was your initiative Sasha! 

Am heading to bed now - these tired eyes are no longer being productive! Night all xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Newbie32 said:


> What sort of English is that Sasha????
> 
> Lol
> 
> We can start a new poll for sure!!! X

I did think about commenting on your grammar but then figured you are probably as tired as I am - I'll definitely need to re-read the report comments I wrote tonight when my eyes are fresh again


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies, 

Cossi...you are amazing at updates! :) 

Missie...huge congratulations to you! Yay. 

Nana...glad things are looking up in the work department...hopefully it's your turn fr good news all round! :)

Ginny...sorry you're bleeding again! Hope it stops soon but as someone said before its probably your body just clearing out ready for that next bubby to settle in. :hugs:

2mums...yay for gender scans. I heard they're fairly accurate from 16weeks. Sorry to hear about your aunt...praying for you all! 

Angel..no worries! I always or get lots of people...my short term memory is TERRIBLE! Lol. 

Squiggley...hope the spotting stops soon, if you're worried at all go to the hospital EPAS (early pregnancy assessment service) they'll give you the reassurance you need through an ultrasound! I'm sure all will be fine though. :) 

Lainey...visa stuff sucks hey! Which visa are you on? I was on a working holiday visa then a spouse visa (same as 2mums I think!) and I was sent an interim Medicare card every 3months. I had full benefits, just couldn't get private health for less than a million $ till I was a permanent resident...not that I have it anyway! Hope it all gets sorted! 

Was talking to my sis via Skype earlier. She was asking poppy whether she wants another sister or brother, she said a sister and said she'd be sad if we have a boy! Lol...I'm 100% she would love a brother! Anyway my sister was asking poppy if she knew the difference between a boy or girl...and poppy said. "Yeah if it's a boy he'll have a moustache!" Funny girl!


----------



## LLPM

Hey just took a look at the first page & noticed Taurus got her BFP...she's 9weeks after 3m/c's!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Amber, that's really kind of you to take that pressure for your family. Hope you can get a clear result in time! 

Nana, if you have the results, we don't need a new one, I just thought it was a shitty time when the polls were entered and you may not have written them down? 

Loop, that is so funny, popps is just the cutest! I want her! Lol

I'm off to bed ladies! Sweet dreams! Xxx

Ps goodnight to our newest bean! Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Night ladies. 
Ginny I hope that bleeding stops soon, it doesn't seem fair it's still going xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh just had to add...
Nana you done real good wroting down them results ;)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks lucy- Made me smile reading about poppys reaction. So cute! When I told my nephews, the eldest didn't believe me, and when i told the younger one and he overheard he was like "she's not kidding?" at 4! Their reactions are so genuine and priceless at these ages. 

shell- its the least i can do for the fam being so far away. night xx

:jo: love the grammar!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Pmsl....clearly I am tired!!! Will try to wrote me down some more tomorrow ;) (hope I spoke better in my iv than I've wrotten!!!)

Night night girls xx


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Squeegs I actually thought you meant that your cat was sent though the post hahahahaha I LAUGHED sooooo hard hahahahaha!!! :rofl:

I can't remember everything at all my memory has never been so bad it's scary :( 

As for the visa I am waiting for my 820/801 to be approved! I had a year interim card and bupa gave me pivae health care hahaha Ooops! Hopefully they will send me one out cause I need it now more than ever! And if they don't I will be back dating them with EVERYTHING!! 

2mums - I am so sorry about your aunt :hugs: I really hope that they can make her comfy xx Also hope you can find out the sex for her, but not to worry if you can't :hugs: xx

Lucy - Poppet is the cutest little girl :hugs: x

:hi: Angel - Hope all is going well with the house :) xx

:hi: to everyone else xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey, not sure bc like lucy, i was on a working holiday visa, but didnt medicare until the 820 was approved. i'm now on OHs private bupa as well. but i hope you get it figured out bc like you said you do need it now.


----------



## Melainey

I was on a working holiday too which is weird hey! They must of changed the system! Sure I'll figure it out :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

im sure you will, such a pain isnt it?!?!? 

i'm up to be granted permanent residency in Feb, so hope to have it sorted by the time this bub arrives. and he ( or she) should be american and australian citizen!


----------



## Melainey

Bub should have duel citizenship anyway shouldn't they? Because of oh? my bub should have duel if not 3 but not sure if the Germans will give it haha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> Bub should have duel citizenship anyway shouldn't they? Because of oh? my bub should have duel if not 3 but not sure if the Germans will give it haha

yeah should, we need to see a lawyer about adoption for her etc, and deal with all that extra crap, but has been pushed to the side with everything else, but will be dealt with as well, and yes bub will have both!! 2 or 3 for yours!! hahaha, lucky bub


----------



## Melainey

It's such a mess isn't it :-( you poor loves Xx 

Yeah I know gaga good thing tho that the kid will have citizenship to Europe and Australia  and your bub well have American and Australian  always good to have hehe


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> It's such a mess isn't it :-( you poor loves Xx
> 
> Yeah I know gaga good thing tho that the kid will have citizenship to Europe and Australia  and your bub well have American and Australian  always good to have hehe

least they wont have to go through the visa crap we are!!! assuming they dont fall in love in madagascar or something. :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Haha knowing our luck it will be as far away as possible haha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

roooooooooosssssiieeeeee, what's the story morning glory??? :oneofeach: hope your appointment went well, and all is safe on the home fronts, and Sandy stays far far away from you and yours. xx :rain:


----------



## Maddy40

Evening ladies. Working overnight tonight, so I will be trying to stay awake while you are all tucked up in bed. 

Newbie  great that you are getting interviews. Hope something interesting turns up for you.

MissieT  congratulations. Gosh theres been so many BFPs here latelyI might be the only one left soon

Lainey  bummer to Medicare. Maybe they sent your new card to an old address? DH recently became a Permanent Resident and we were able to go to Medicare and they arranged for us to be on the same card/number together. 

Angel  thanks for asking, the HSG is in the morning, I will be heading there after finishing my shift. Im actually looking forward to it!

2Mums  Sorry your aunt is deterioriating. Its so hard to be on the other side of the world when these things happen. Re: being 2 mums, I was going to suggest you move to Canberra so you can have both your names on the Birth Cert, but I think its only allowed here when its a documented ART situation, not sure about DIY pregnancies..

Ginny  sorry about the bleeding. I was told to expect it on-and-off for a month after the op and I pretty much had episodes periodically for 5 weeks. So I hope its just normal. I know its a reminder of whats happened that you probably dont need right now. Im scared about scarring tooam having an u/sound the same time as the HSG to see if there are any issues.

Kiwi - still got 10 fingers & 10 toes crossed for you XXXXX XXXXX XXXXX XXXXX

Everyone else, hope you had great days. Sorry I missed you, my brain is a bit fried, that's what night-shift does to me.


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - are you thinking of testing at all? Your chart is still looking great:) I feel so certain that you have Od!


----------



## Abby27

What happened to my chart this morning? i took temp twice to be sure?


----------



## Newbie32

Holy implantation dip abs!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck maddy!!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck Maddy! 

Abby, honey this is perfect timing for a implantation dip! I'm freaking excited


----------



## number2woohoo

Ooh Abby it looks like an implantation dip! Shall keep fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Abby27

thanks guys, im not so confident, and we have just kept baby dancing. in the off chance i didnt ov, and now that is what is happening. i have a new theory, everytime my temp is low i go back to every second day BD, until its up for three days. it wasnt easy today! considering my face is all red and nose all snotty. 

called in sick, still feel like poo, but read some stupid email, stress this, disapproving that, whatever....going to try and not let that mess with my head today.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ooohhhh! Abby crazy chart month!!! This is it babe! Don't let it upset you hun, remember below the cover line doesn't mean a thing! In your case, I agree with implantation!!! Yay!! I'm going for Sunday for your BFP!! 

Maddy, good luck with hsg, hope yours goes as smoothly as kiwis! Let us know!! 

Rosie, hope you get a scan booked!

Hi everyone! Have a great day!

Nana, look after that bean of yours! Hehe


----------



## Newbie32

ah, the imaginery bean? Will do squiggles!!!

Rest up abs - i personally think its great that you are ill because its just becos you are duffered!!! (in the nicest possible way of course!!)

Kiwi i hope you test soon!!!!!

Hows things with you this morning squiggles?

Rosie im worried about you over there! And cannot wait for your scan on Thursday!

XXX


----------



## Newbie32

PS, smithy i hope you are feeling better this morning, are you going back to that idiot doc of yours to demand a script? Id like to drive down there and give him the what for!!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh, I must have missed Rosie's scan date! That's awesome! 

And I'm with nana, Abs, glad you're sick! Lol

Things are good with me today. A bit more spotting, just the same as yesterday. I didn't have any last night. So today has got me a little less scared. I'll just keep an eye on it!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> PS, smithy i hope you are feeling better this morning, are you going back to that idiot doc of yours to demand a script? Id like to drive down there and give him the what for!!!!!

Absolutely! I think Lainey could put into words what we all think of him! But not sure Lucy will be able to read the page with her Internet access. Haha hope you're ok hun!! Xxx


----------



## Abby27

you are all So supportive, thanks guys! i really need to get in a better mood when i get whacky temps. 

any way i dont mind feeling like poo with a cold, cause i can stay home with my doggy! he always senses when i am staying home, the morning routine changes and he gets all excited. 

how is everyone else today?
Amanda great pic this morning!
Rosie i hope you are safe!
Nana: i hope evil work people are nice to you today
Squeegs: how is the brown CM going? stopped?
Cossie: one day left?
Maddy: good luck with the appt
Angel: great catch up! i remember when my mum was writing reports (she is a principle now) and we all had to be quiet at home! good luck, i hope you get through them soon
Lucy: how are you feeling?
Amber and Melainey: wish i could help with the medicare/ visa stuff. my governement experience is more with centrelink....so....when it comes time to do those forms im your gal! 
Missy we are looking forward to that picture of the two lines!
Smithy how are you today hun? i hope the sickness gets better soon, and that the rest of your pregnancy is an easy one!

hi everyone else! im not as good as the catch up as the others, so hello!!!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Congrats Missie!!!!! 

Hi ladies! :flower: thanks for your concerns, we aren't getting much except rain where I am but I greatly appreciate the kind thoughts and pray it doesn't get worse! 

Amber! A boy!!!! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Good girl squeegs, dont let it worry you, im sure its just old blood from implantation, and i hope it stops very soon so you arent stressing! Remember if you get really worried a little trip to the docs never hurt anyone ;)

And yes - im sure Lainey could find the right words for him - very true that would be blocked for llpm tho!!!!

Atta girl abs - great catch up considering you are not at all well!! You make sure you relax and put your feet up and snuggle with pups all day!

My boss just asked me if id like to stay on for an extra week or two....erm, hello?????? Stupid idiot. I think he has memory issues because he drinks too much. No mofo!


----------



## lisamfr

Good Morning Girls,

Hope everyone had a nice night! 

Missie &#8211; Congratulation hun that is awesome news. 

Abby &#8211; I hope you feel better soon & that your next in line for a BFP. 

Newbie &#8211; That&#8217;s great the interview went so well. You&#8217;ll have a job by the time you finish up 16th November.

Quigley &#8211; I am happy to hear your feeling a little better today

Melainey &#8211; that&#8217;s great news you found a cheaper place. It&#8217;s funny how then you call around and check on prices they all charge different on the same thing! Should be one price any where you go!! Very annoying.

Woohoo &#8211; love your FB photos of H every morning. So soo cute 

Rosie &#8211; Hello!! Hope everything is good on your end.

Cossie &#8211; Yay your finally day before you head off. At less Melbourne have put on some nice weather for you today! 

Maddy &#8211; good luck with the appointment. Don&#8217;t worry you will have yoru BFP soon xxx

Angel &#8211; Hope you have an easy day today. How the med&#8217;s going?

2mums &#8211; exciting a little boy! 

Smithey &#8211; Hope they give you something today so you start to feel better.


I am sorry if I have missed anyone! I can't believe our BFP list is growing so much in the last couple of months that's so exciting 2013 are going to have some really cutie baby's. 

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## ginny83

Newbie - what a moron. On a different subject do you have a time frame in mind for when you might test? :) 

Abs - hope it is an implantation dip and hope you're feeling better soon!

M2Q - While I think the spotting is totally nothing, do you think youll go to the oc anyway just for peace of mind? Sorry if you've already covered this, I couldn't remember! x

My bleeding seems to have eased off this morning. After my last miscarriaged I O'd only a few days after normal, so AF in turned was only a few days later. Since this cycle feels a bit more haywire than that time I've started temping again so hopefully I'll O and then at least be able to tell if it's just random bleeding or AF. I also ordered some IC pregnant tests - still showing positive. How bizarre to be wanting to see a BFN! haha


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks lise xx

Gin i dont think im gonna, i really dont think we caught it! I have no idea when af is even due because im not sure if cbfm peak is right before o or a few days....arrgghh!!!

I hope the bleeding stops really soon hun xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I went into my doctors clinic. He is not in today! His kid is sick. 4 hour wait to see another doctor. I threw up in their bin and left. I am booked in for tomorrow though


----------



## Lisasmith

I need to get better at the catchup. You all put me to shame


----------



## Newbie32

Oh smithy!!!!! Well im glad that there will be an end to this madness for you tomorrow then. Do NOT leave that clinic until you have drugs miss!!!

Im terrible at the catch up too atm...need some serious work!!!


----------



## Abby27

Smithy if they try to refuse you drugs tomorrow vomit on them! 

Lisa and Ginny hi! Lisa how are the cramps? when are you testing?

Ginny i really hope that the bleeding stops to, and that the HCG levels go back to normal. You must be getting excited for the puppy!! i used Puppy nappy/mats for my dog for toilet training and they worked really well. Will you be a dog asleep on the bed, in their own room, outside? our dog used to sleep in the laundry and over the years he has managed to get next to us on his special bed on the floor (this is a direct result to DH falling more and more in love with him). 

Im watching what to expect....again (well its the second time) going to see if it holds up to being a sick day movie. But in the movie they are watching dirty dancing....which could be next on my list


----------



## ginny83

oh sorry to hear that Smithy - glad you threw up in their bin though ;) 

Newbie - totally understand! Well at least if you are duffers by the time you test you'll have a no doubt BFP - non of the squinty line business :)

Bleeding seems better today - hope it is my body just clearing itself out. I've heard of people with never ending miscarries or needing follow up D&Cs because of retained tissue - so I'd rather a wacky cycle than that. 

I've been reading a really good miscarriage book I got off ebay. One of the things is says is that even if a lady has had many miscarriages and never had a successful pregnancy the chance of having a successful pregnancy is still over 50% even without any treatment. Makes me really hopeful :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh there will be no refusal of meds. I will throw a massive tantrum. Abby I hope you feel better love. I'm watching movies too


----------



## ginny83

Abby - we only discovered toilet training mats last night. The breeder suggested it to us and we googled them - never heard of them before.

Are they used so the dog will always go on them or is it to actually train them to always use a certain area? We're not sure about getting a doggy door which makes me wonder how the dog will go to the toilet overnight if I don't hear him stir. 

I'd love to have him sleep on our bed, but DF can barely handle our human baby in our bed hehe. I think he'll be in the laundry :)


----------



## Melainey

Hey ladies :)

On my phone so catchup won't be fantastic :winkwink: 

Maddy good luck :hugs: 

Kiwi TEST woman!we are excited! :happydance:

Rosie can't wait to see your twins ;-) hehe 

Squiggles I can put it into Irish slang so Lucy can still read it :winkwink: he is a feckin eejit/gobshite haha :rofl: how are you lovely?

nana your bosses are godshites! :rofl:

Abby I really hippie it's an implantation dip :happydance: and hope you get better soon!

Ginny hope the hcg levels go back to normal asap x

That's all I can remember hehe

I got woken up by the naughty kids next for screaming! You'd think they were getting murdered! 

Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Enjoy the movie abs! Im not sure im ready to watch that one again, it makes me sad!!

Good girl smithy. Make it a full tanty if there is a hint of a no! Im talking throwing yourself on the ground with arms and legs thrashing and all. They better not give you a hard time!!!

Thanks gin :) Im glad that you have got your hands on some good reading material that is showing you the positives hun xxx

Im starting to feel afy. Waiting for the eqcm to start now, at the moment i have almost no cm at all!! I reckon the witch will be here in the next day or two...


----------



## Newbie32

Lainey how are you feeling today hun? X


----------



## Newbie32

PS Gin i used those mats as well for my puppies, you can train them to use them and when they are used to using the pad you can move it closer and closer to the back door. Once the pup is a bit older they will get better bladder control and will be able to hold it overnight and through the day (if you're not home) xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh Smithy fancy your doc being off! And chucking in their bin! Wish I could do or say something that would help. Hang in there till tomorrow. 

Ginny I really hope your levels go back to 0 very soon, and that your bleeding stops. Sending lots of love your way. 

Hi everyone else. 

Had a meeting today at my desk with one of my staff. I had to find an email that we were talking about. I noticed he kept glancing at my screen over to this message after we'd finished talking about it. After he'd left I could see why - the email was right above one from Babycentre with the subject line of "My Pregnancy This Week". LOL.


----------



## Newbie32

lol number2! 

Have you announced your dufferism at work yet? Gosh i love the way you tell stories, cracks me up everytime!!!! X


----------



## Melainey

Ababa cutest pic of Harrison this morning haha too gorgeous! Too funny about the email too hehe

Nana I'm not too bad! Touted and a little ill but nothing major :) Xx

Smithy poo about your doctor :( x


----------



## Newbie32

whats touted??????


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> whats touted??????

Lol, I can't figure this one out either!!


----------



## Abby27

Ginny its got a smell to make the doggy want to go on them, and makes for easy clean up (my dog used to poo next to them though), but it got him to the door (where we left the mat), and now he goes to the door and we let him out. 

Ok so ive just diagnosed myself with PCOS... i did a cheap OPK and it was super positive, so i did an expensive clear blue...smilie face! WTF?
im covered BD wise any way. i had a positive a week ago....then it went away, and now im surging again?
can you gear up and then not ov and try again?


----------



## Newbie32

my guess is tired????? if so, im feeling quite touted today as well....


----------



## number2woohoo

Tired?

Nope, haven't announced yet (other than to a couple of close friends who would have realised the minute I didn't get a beer at the pub) - waiting till after results from my 12 week scan which is on Friday week.


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm going with tired?


----------



## Newbie32

abs ive heard that pos opks after o can mean early duffering!!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I can't believe you're almost 12 weeks already! And lol at the snooping colleague.. Cheeky. 

I wasn't too upset that he wasn't in. His wife is an ob so I get that he is designated stay home with the sick kid parent.


----------



## lisamfr

Smithy &#8211; you poor thing. Waiting for 4 hours. 

Abb &#8211; Hello, the cramping it now dull pain not as bad & comes and goes. I am not testing until AF doesn&#8217;t show- give it until next Monday. But I have a feeling I am out & that we stopped the BDing to early. My cycles are just all over the place I go from C28, C29, C30 & C34. So I have been looking into taking Soy Isoflavones this month.

Ginny &#8211; happy to hear the bleeding is better today. So exciting about a puppy can&#8217;t wait until I have get another puppy. DH said I&#8217;ll be waiting a long time before we can get a new puppy and out dogs are only 6 years old.


----------



## number2woohoo

Abs a + OPK can mean duffed up. Look forward to a BFP from you very soon.


----------



## Abby27

I did a FRER and BFN...Surely it would come up on a HPT before an OPK.


----------



## ginny83

Abs - i've also heard that positive OPK during tww can mean dufferes - hope this is the case for you! However, it could possibly mean that you didn't actually O and now you're gearing up again - not sure if that's the case though since you got crosshairs. The few people I know on bnb that have PCOS which means that often get multiple positive OPKs during a cycle, but they never get the temp shift until they actually O. 

I also think it might be just one of those things that you can get, but most people don't keep using OPKs after they think they have O'd so it's not heard of. I've tried an OPKs a couple of times during my TWW. Once I actually was pregnant but was only getting super faint BFP - the OPK had a second line but wasn't positive. The other time it was a BFN cycle and I got a very close to positive OPK?!


----------



## cossime

Abby27 said:


> I did a FRER and BFN...Surely it would come up on a HPT before an OPK.

Abby you POAS addict!!! Don't be disheartened lovely!! It's too early! If that was an implantation dip, you need to give it another 3 days before it's in your blood strean and another 3 days after that to be detected in your urine!!! Keep tracking your temperature and you will see! I see two lines for you in the coming days! :)

Also, NO SELF-DIAGNOSING!!!!! Tsk tsk! Yes your body can gear up to ovulate and not actually release an egg but based on your temps and +OPK's, I'm pretty sure you o'd when ff said you did. Just give it a little more time! xxx


----------



## cossime

And as for me....I'M WASTING TIME until I can go home!!! Hurry up 3:30pm! I want to go home and pack!


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha ladies it was tired haha My phone is an ass! :rofl:

Abs that can mean that you are duffers! Apparently it doesn't show up on a hpt till later as the opk's are more sensitive? Also I have pcos and I never really get pos Opk's :)

So I finally figured out what to get Daniel for his birthday (although it's not going to be here for another 3 weeks but that's ok cause he doesn't even want anything :) ) So he is really into racing and LOVES Subaru so I got him this jacket :)
 



Attached Files:







jacket_images-0006_m2.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Abby27

thanks Ginny, yeah i will wait and see what my temp does tomorrow. i often get a drop in temp the day of ov, which is what prompted my test today ....so, just keep waiting! my chart last month did the same thing!
I am happy for the second chance to Ov if that is the case! or im duffered, even better....as DH just said to me "worse case scenario we try again next month" sometimes i dislike when he is so rational


----------



## Newbie32

Well im keeping my fingers crossed for you abs honey xx

Has anyone heard from kiwi? Im sure she's our next dufferino!!

Yay for your holiday cossie....room in your suitcase for one more???? XX

lol lanal xx


----------



## ginny83

Lainey - great present! I bet he'll love it :)


----------



## Abby27

thanks everyone...yes my little addiction! i do like to pee on sticks

looks like a lovely gift Lainey

Cossie have yourself a great holiday....will you be able to chat to us while away?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

maddy- given my research, im fairly sure both names can be on the birth cert up here as well, but due to american laws and complications of everything that we need to see a lawyer and get adoption done. 

toilet training puppies- we used mats, started with a few around the house, then just one by the front door, then just outside the door, and then on the grass. Also our trainer said to put them a lead and walk them out on the grass, or where ever their toilet spot will be, for 5 min every 2 hours, that option worked really well with our second, she was trained within a few days. We have a dog door they use in the day, now that they are older and have bigger bladders they go before bed then first thing in the morning. we had a few accidents on the floor over night before then, but wasn't terrible (only wee too) 

melainey- awesome pressie choice, im sure he'll love it!!! 

shell- meant to mention this, and although it would seem more normal coming from melainey :rofl: i did notice i got some bleeding/spotting after i had a big shit. tmi - i know and so much more up melaineys alley. but i ended up figuring that maybe it just pushed everything out everywhere, hence the spotting. not sure if yours coincides, but thought i would say it, as it seems to be one of those things no one ever tells you. 

cossi- hope you have a fabulous holiday!!! we'll miss you

afm- dr gave me an ultrasound referral, he said so you're having light cramping and twinges and i said no, and he said you are having light cramping and twinges, ohhhhh yeah totally, got it thanks doc, a little slow on the up take. much appreciated ;) going to try to book that tomorrow after OHs specialist appoint.


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: 2mums hahahahah That would have been upmy alley :winkwink: hehe

Haha love your Doc :winkwink: Hopefully you can find out the sex :happydance:

Thanks ladies :) I hope he does :)


----------



## MissieT

Just dropping in to say a really quick hi - run off my feet today training a new starter.
Rosie - hope you're ok over there
Maddy - really hope today goes well and your BFP follows really soon :)
Abby - fx'ed for bfp's from funny charts.
Melainey - confuses me so much how drs can charge such different amounts for the same thing! Well done on finding the new place.
Smithy - make sure you puke on the doc tomorrow if he starts putting up a fight!
Everyone else - a big hi and hope you are all ok (sorry for being rude and not getting everything into this post)
Not worked out how to post a picture from my phone so will have ago tonight from home. Just booked docs appt for Fri :)


----------



## cossime

I will hopefully be able to jump on when I can as we have free wi-fi in all our resorts so I'm sure I wont be too far away :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls!

Nana - your boss is a twat!

Ginny, not sure yet, at this stage I won't go get checked out, if it keeps happening, or gets worse, or I get any cramps with it, I will be straight to the hospital. I have a gp appointment next Monday, so I will wait til then.

Lisa, I wouldn't worry about your cycles... Mine were between 22 & 49 days! My doc said it's normal for people to have irregular cycles. 

2mums, yay for scan! And thanks for TMI! this mornings spotting was after a bit shit. LOL yesterdays wasn't I don't think?? But I'll keep an eye on it! 

Cossie - yay for internet connection!

Lainey 0 great pressie!

Abbs, be patient, i think you Ovulated & I think you're preggy. But WAY too early to test, so hang in there and I think start testing on the weekend! And stop peeing on OPKs!!!! And also, remember OPKs aren't preggy tests, so while a lot of women do get positives right before their + HPTs, remember it's not what they're designed for, so use pregnancy tests to test for pregnancy. 

sorry can't remember anymore!

LOVE! xoxo


----------



## Abby27

thanks Squeegs! i was peeing on them as OPKs, just wanted some assurance that i was actually in the TWW....which i didnt really get. but we have been BDing, so i feel ok that im covered. now just wait. i hope im duffered...however...
Just got two emails, one from the union and one from management. looks like fun times ahead at work and redundancies ahead (im not sure for who). Awesome! (not)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

shell - ;) YW wasn't every time with me, but i did notice some correlation between big shits and spotting :blush: it's stopped now, haven't noticed any for about a month now, but last half of 1st trimester definitely had spotting/bleeding.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abbs, I suspect that tomorrow you will have a little rise and then the next day another rise! I only say this, cos it was a HUGE dip, so your temps might not go WAT back up there in one go, so don't freak out if it's only a little rise! 

2Mums - thanks, you really are the best. It makes me feel so much better hearing other people go through it. I got home & have had some more...not big shits involved. I really don't know what to do, cos I don;t have that 'worried' feeling, but I know that there is defo spotting, just don't know if I'm being a bit of a drama queen if I go to the hospital & nothings wrong? I'm not very good with hospitals cos I've never really had to be in them....


----------



## Melainey

Don't ever feel like a drama queen honey :) I reckon you are fine but go to the hospital if you have any doubt! with my MC, it felt just like a period came on and it was full on red bleeding, so I'm sure that you gave nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

You might have to wait a bit at a hospital. They wouldn't make you feel like a drama queen though, so if you want to go never think of that as a deterrent. If you aren't in pain and its not heavy may be make a doc appt just to put your mind at ease. I know so many ladies who have had spotting to and its fine, but I know I'd be stressed (I get stressed about opks so not the best guide) . I'm really just thinking of your mental health, I'm sure bubs is fine. 
I'm watching ghostbusters now!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i called my GP and explained my symptoms, he said no worries if no cramping, but maybe just giving them a call can ease your mind until you get in there for your appointment. I know how you feel though, I worried with my spotting, then there was more and more, and thats when i went to see my OBGYN, but then the spotting continued for a month or so and i never got it checked out again, after all was good the first time, i just dealt with it, but it is stressful. before this website i thought most/all pregnancies went just fine, i think being exposed to everything that can go wrong makes it more stressful, but chances are you are just fine and bub is just fine. dont worry love!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks! I just spoke to DH & I told him what was going on & what I was thinking and he said that if there is nothing the hospital can do to stop a M/C and I'm not feeling anxious about it, I should wait until my doctors appointment cos its less than a week away. Unless of course something else happens. I'm thinking it might be worth talking the doctor next Monday & he will hopefully send me for an early scan? the other doctor I saw when he was away said 12 week scan unless any bleeding. So it may be enough for them to refer me to get a scan & I think when I see my baby's heart beat after this spotting, I will feel better.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

DH is spot on, and I agree with him, as long as your not overly stressed or anxious, wait til your appointment, and given the spotting/bleeding you should get an early scan, if you want to push it, tell the dr you have had light twinges/cramping and you'll get in for a scan. its worth peace of mind.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh squeegs hun, I hope it stops soon so you can stop worrying! I'm sure all will be ok with bubs, she is just getting super comfy in there!

Pleased to report that I had another chat with the asshole this afternoon and squared away all that extra week stuff, all done and dusted now for the 16th. They know they will be fucked, but they know they will just have to get by! At least the next 2.5 weeks shouldn't be too unpleasant now! Just need to find a freaking job already!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Good tip 2mums!! And love your docs work btw ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

When are you going for your scan 2mums?? 

Nana, thats great news! And don't stress too much about not having a job yet, I think Monday sounded really positive & I think something will come of it! If nothing else, least you are back in the interview game! (on the other side) Your still getting redundancy aren't you?!


----------



## Melainey

Oh my gosh ladies I have just checked my pregnancy vits and they are out of date!!!!!! Have been for like a whole month and half!! Is this going to affect the baby???? :cry:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

nana- he's pretty good eh?? 

shell we're going tomorrow morning (also have OHs appoint, and a building and pest inspection, so who knows when ill get on here, maybe can update on FB), but the radiology place said it couldn't do morphology at the stage I am, but we'll convince the tech once we're in the room to look for gender. Referrel says foetal viability and morph, but thats just bc doc had to put it.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey, wont affect the bub, dont worry, just try to get new ones tomorrow.


----------



## Newbie32

Yep, I may photograph my bank balance on the 16th, it will never look that good again!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Kiwi I see you! What's doing gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi is awake!! bright n early


----------



## Melainey

Yay thanks 2mums :) Does it mean that bub asn't been getting enough vits tho ? :cry: 

YAY for scan Amber :) I can't wait :happydance: 

YAY for BIG bank balance Nanna :jo: hehehehe :happydance: Treat yourself and DH when you get it, god knows you deserve it xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hey nana we can just keep doing one liner posts and making a catch up impossible :rofl:


----------



## Abby27

Don't stress Lainey, vitamin out of dates are usually bout 6 month earlier than expected expiry or more.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

no melainey bub will be just fine, getting enough vits, just try and get some new ones tomorrow. will be all good hun!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Lalalalalalala


----------



## Newbie32

Oooooh lalalalalala


----------



## Newbie32

Lol :)


----------



## MajorBee

Hi lovelies, I'm not going to attempt a proper catch up, not with 2mums and her one liners... :wink:


----------



## MajorBee

All of you and your one liners :rofl: !!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl::rofl::rofl: love ya :jo:


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahahaha!!!!

We are evil!!!


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: :rofl::rofl: LOve the one liners :winkwink: 

Thanks 2mums and Abby :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

OOHHH cool! Looking forward to your update then. I will probably have to wait until the afternoon to catch up then, but will be looking forward to it. I hope you can find out! I think they don't like to tell in case they're wrong. But you could just assure them you are so excited either way & are happy to double confirm at next scan. 

Nana, your bank account will be LOVELY! so glad it's all working out for you! And so glad you got the last say and they will be fucked without you!! 

Looney Pip, I wouldn't worry hun! Get some new ones, bubby will be fine! 

Hey Major!

Missie, how is our new little bean going?>?


----------



## Newbie32

Love you more!!!!!


----------



## MajorBee

Hope everyone's well & happy. 

2mums, yay for scan!

Squeegee, hope the spotting stops soon

Ginny, how's the bleeding going? I agree, strange feeling to want that bfn x 

Kiwi we want an update!

Abs, looking so promising, hoping for a bfp in a couple days. Waiting is torture!

Lainey, great jacket for D 

Nana great news about work & the bank balance!

Sorry, that's all my memory can compute. I'm in bed avoiding getting up cos I really don't feel like work today. Blah. Abs, I wanna stay home and watch some movies too! 

So we got some bd'g done on the weekend, noice. Now I'm hoping I O today, or pref thurs as oh is away. Just not Wed! Wed would put our chances really low with timings. I ogre if I stress about it it'll delay it :) 


Oh well, DD is awake, better start the day.

Oh missie, congratulations! My god can't believe I nearly forgot! Such super fabbo news, I hope you're feeling well!


----------



## Newbie32

Squeegee :rofl::rofl::rofl: I don't think even I've used that one!!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Well, that was an interesting read through :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Hey Major :happydance:

Oh my ladies I am super horney hehehehehehe! :rofl: Got my wicked way last night and the night before :happydance: woo hoo! Have any of you other duffered ladies felt the wrath of the clit monster? :rofl:

:hi: Smithy, ababa, missie, Lucy, Cossi .. I can see you all down there :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

The clit monster?????? Bahahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I don't even want to ask!!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

No, not at all Lainey! The thought of it makes my skin crawl :haha:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey, ive been the opposite the whole time, minus last week, wanted it all last week, this week, eh not so much, feeling fat and my hips hurt, and sore nipples, so poor OH has to stay away


----------



## Newbie32

Kiwi!!!!! Where did you go cheeky!!!!! Come back!!!


----------



## MissieT

Ha ha ha the clit monster !!! Not yet but I reckon DH is waiting for those happy hormones to kick in ;)


----------



## MissieT

Hey Squeegs, pleased your feeling positive about it all and have your docs for next mon - all will be good and doc can put your mind at rest :) 
Bean is good (I think and hope) Feeling a bit sick but nothing major and few cramps and pressure now and then. Have had really stinky farts though!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

well Nana...they will be! lol

melainey, I didn't call it the clit monster, but I have been feeling the same! hahahaha but at really weird times...like will be sitting at work going god I wish it was hoome time...sooo horny! lol Haven't been getting much action tho, DH has been enjoying the break after being raped for the last year! lol

smithy, how you feeling love?


----------



## Melainey

heheheh I didn't know what else to call it :winkwink: I suppose I was a horn dog before I got duffered and Now I am like Ron jeremy on speed :winkwink: :rofl::rofl: hehehe Poor Dh isn't getting a moments peace with my mood swings (Which are TERRIBLE) and my lovin :winkwink: hehehe

KIWI COME BACK!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Hey Lainey, check fb hun xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> well Nana...they will be! lol
> 
> melainey, I didn't call it the clit monster, but I have been feeling the same! hahahaha but at really weird times...like will be sitting at work going god I wish it was hoome time...sooo horny! lol Haven't been getting much action tho, DH has been enjoying the break after being raped for the last year! lol
> 
> smithy, how you feeling love?

Like death :( bring on tomorrow


----------



## Maddy40

hi ladies, just popped online for a quick update. Everyone had such interesting days, and SO DID I :)

Am please to report that my scans are all perfectly normal. Good lining, a follie maturing nicely for this month, both tubes open and only a couple of small fibroids in the uterine lining but not big enough to affect viability of a pregnancy. Of course that means the only reason we probably aren't getting a BFP is old eggs....my AMH was the only test that came back and it was low (3.8 which is normal for a 41yo, but usually a level of at least 14 is required for optimum fertility). Onwards and upwards to the next Fertility Specialist's appointment in 2 weeks.

Working nightshift later tonight so I will read everyone's updates then!


----------



## Abby27

That sounds good Maddy, so what is the next step?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy - that is great news hun! I hope the next appointment goes well! Do you know what your options are other than IVF??


----------



## Lisasmith

That's awesome news Maddy!


----------



## Maddy40

Not sure about options - back to the FS in 2 weeks to find out. He should have the results of DH's in-depth SA by then.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ok cool. It's such a waiting game! Hopefully you will be duffered by then! If not, Kiwi will be able to lead the way with BFPs with IUI and you can follow very soon after!


----------



## Newbie32

Maddy that's great news re you!!!! Hope the sa in depth comes back good xxx

Fingers crossed the hsg brings a bfp!!!


----------



## Melainey

Maddy that'sgreat news :)


----------



## MissieT

Here is the pic :thumbup:

Just worked out where you girls get all the smilies from (been using the phone app and no smilies there)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lisasmith

MissieT said:


> Here is the pic :thumbup:
> 
> Just worked out where you girls get all the smilies from (been using the phone app and no smilies there)

Lovely lines!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh wow. I just got off the phone with my dad and my sister. My sisters fil just died from a stroke, snd then her mil had a heart attack when she found him and is in hospital. Suddenly Melbourne seems so far away when all you want to do is be close to your family :(


----------



## MissieT

Oh newbie what sad news. Sending thoughts and love your way. It's so hard being away from family when they need you :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

maddy thats fantastic news, i hope you are on the road to a bfp!!! 

:jo: :hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry to hear that love. i understand how far away home can feel, feels so helpless being far away. maybe you can make a quick trip back after the 16th just to get some family time and support them. thinking of you, your family, and your sister, her dh, and his family. xxx


----------



## Newbie32

They are so young, or he was, like early 60's. I've never heard my sister so upset, two seconds on the phone and I was crying her tears. Funeral is Friday, I need to try to get to Melbourne xxx


----------



## LLPM

Sorry to hear that sasha! That happened to my great grandparents...my g.grandma had a stroke & my g.grandad found her and died the next day of a heart attack! Hope that doesn't happen in this case, but my grandma (whose parents it was) has always said her dad wouldn't have coped without his wife...it was the best thing...he never had to go through grief etc! Hope your sister and her hubby are OK...it's always such a shock!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh gosh Sash - I am crying her tears too! I'm so sorry, what a terrible terrible thing to happen! I hope you can get to Melbourne - You take this time you need to be with your family! Oh sweetie. Just so sad for you right now!xoxoxox


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sash that is so sad! I hope you can get to Melbourne - will be praying for your family xx

Maddy that is great news! Hopefully this will be your month and if not that you'll get lots of options/answers at your fs appt :) xx

Lovely lines missie!!!

Cossi have a great time!

Praying that Sandy remains far away Rosie - I'm glad to hear all you've had is rain so far! X

I would love to post a mega catch up but it has taken me over an hour to get up to date and now it is my bed time so will just send big hugs to all xx

AFM we met with the mortgage broker again today and he has dotted us out with an awesome loan - so happy with his suggestions! Pest and building inspection is tomorrow so just praying now that it comes back all clear - then we are all set!!!

Anyway off to bed for me now! Night xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good luck tomorrow Angel! Hope it all works out, I'm sure it will!

Missie - great lines! How exciting!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: hope you can get over there to be with your sister and everyone else xxx \\

good luck tomorrow angel


----------



## MissieT

Good luck for the reports Angel.
2Mums - good luck with your and OH's appts tomorrow.
Newbie - really hope you sort out getting to Melbourne to be with your sister.
Night All xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls, am a bit of a wreck, it's just such a big shock and everyone is in total chaos. Hopefully I can get down, I just want to help and not hinder and when there's nothing you can do you feel so helpless :(

Best I try to sleep now, night x


----------



## cossime

So sorry nana :hugs: xx


----------



## ginny83

So sorry nana :(

I'm in Melbourne, I wish I could help in some way - let me know if I can x


----------



## MajorBee

Newbie32 said:


> Hey Lainey, check fb hun xxx

Hey, is this about Kiwi? I hope she's okay??

Nana, sorry to hear about your sister's family. I hope you can get there for her, but if not I know you'll be such a support to her, even from afar. 

Squeegee - can you believe that was auto-correct?? 

Hi to everyone else out there. I'm home from work today as DD is not well, poor chicken. She woke up this morning with a nice mask of dried snot all over her face. She's been a little monkey this morning though, climbing on EVERYTHING. But just not herself. Been really whingy (Pommie dad genes coming through? :haha:) and has a slight temp. Actually, I better log on and get some work done while I can!!

Oh, nice work Angel, on the mortgage etc. Hopefully not long before you're in the new place!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, it's a hard time. I really hope that they can guide you as to how you can best help them. So sorry again. What a terrible tragedy! I wish I had words. xox sleep tight

Goodnight everyone! Hope you all have a nice sleep and tomorrow is a good day! xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

MajorBee said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lainey, check fb hun xxx
> 
> Hey, is this about Kiwi? I hope she's okay??
> 
> Nana, sorry to hear about your sister's family. I hope you can get there for her, but if not I know you'll be such a support to her, even from afar.
> 
> Squeegee - can you believe that was auto-correct??
> 
> Hi to everyone else out there. I'm home from work today as DD is not well, poor chicken. She woke up this morning with a nice mask of dried snot all over her face. She's been a little monkey this morning though, climbing on EVERYTHING. But just not herself. Been really whingy (Pommie dad genes coming through? :haha:) and has a slight temp. Actually, I better log on and get some work done while I can!!
> 
> Oh, nice work Angel, on the mortgage etc. Hopefully not long before you're in the new place!Click to expand...

Kiwi is ok hun, just pretty down atm. She got a BFN & her IUI is coming up soon, so she's just feeling the disappointment and sadness!


----------



## MajorBee

Thanks Squeegs


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah sorry major, wasn't trying to be cryptic!

Thanks for the support girls, I hate dealing with death and what death does to people. It's the worst x


----------



## Abby27

Oh Nana im so sorry, that is tragic news. I hope you can get to Melbourne, the best thing you can do is offer support and be there if they need anything. hugs hun xoxo

Angel i hope it goes well today

Smithy, get to that doctor today! get those meds

Missy lovely two lines, its nice to see the picture, my lines always look so lonely and im never sure where im squinting to see!

im going into work today, dont expect it to be fun with the amount of woe that went down yesterday. my nose has cleared up, just a sore throat and tired now.

Squeegs you were right about my temp. in the chance that i did ov yesterday we go a lot of BDing in, despite my being sick. so now back to waiting.

much love ladies xoxo


----------



## Lisasmith

Sasha, honey :( I'm so incredibly sorry for you and your family, how horrible :( 

Good luck today angel and amber xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hope everyone has a nice day today! xx

Sash, I really hope you can find a way to be there for your family, I wish you didn't have to go through this. xox

Abby, I think FF is spot on. Your coverline is at the same temp it was last cycle and your temps have been consistently above it. I'm glad you had fun in the bedroom, but I think you caught that eggy a while ago! You just need to wait it out to test! From memory, I think Amanda had a drop below her cover line before her BFP?? hang in there hun, but I'm sure you don't have to wait 2 weeks to find out! xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Looney - what are you doing up this early you crazy lady?!?! xox


----------



## Newbie32

thanks my darlings xxx

There is still a bit of confusion about when the funeral will be because we are waiting to see when mil will be released from hospital, so time will tell here...

Hopefully today is a better day than yesterday was! X


----------



## lisamfr

Good Morning Ladies,

Quigley &#8211; Thanks my cycles started of really good & then they have just changed & are now all over the place. How is the spotting today?

Maddy &#8211; That awesome new. Good luck with the next appointment. 

Missie &#8211; yay look at that line! Enjoy the next 9 months 

Newbies - I am so sorry to hear the news in your family. I hope you can make it down to Melbourne to be with them all at this time.

BIG HELLO to everyone else. Hope everyone is having a nice morning!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

looks like the hurricane has had a bigger effect than I thought, this is a news headline, wish the media would thinks things through...

"Hurricane Sandy: Toronto power outages, TTC problems, school closures"

:jo: thinking of you and your family today xx

and as always everyone else - Hello!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie that is such sad news about your sister's family. Sorry to hear that love xo

Maddy I hope they come up with a great plan in 2 weeks! 

Angel - hope the pest inspection goes well today! Can't wait to hear!

Abby I had a dip below coverline at 6DPO in my BFP month. I reckon you're duffered. Too early to test yet so just be patient. I got a +ve 4 days after the dip. You have a couple of days to wait. 

Hi all , blimey but it was hard to catch up on all that. I had a busy day at work yesterday and had lots to catch up on. I hate when work interferes with my social life.


----------



## Abby27

Right now I think I'm ok to just wait it out, as long as my temp stays up. The drop and pos opk have me confused, but I'm comfortable that we gave it a good go this month. 
Good thing about being sick at work is that people leave you alone.


----------



## Lisasmith

That's a very odd yet amusing headline! 

Abs I got my bfp 3 days after my dip! 

I had a rough night so I'm
Gonna go and sleep for a few hours before the doctors.


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies! Have read everything but not commenting!

Nanna, I'm so sorry about that sad news Xx

Those kids next door are evil! I swear they wake me up screaming every morning at 7! I'm already yo with Daniel at 4! Anne he wonders why I'm so grumpy haha! Maybe tomorrow at 4I will go outside their window with a fog horn and wake then up and see how they like it :winkwink: no respect I say! If I acted the way they did my mother would have punched Me! Haha


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey you tell Anne to mind her own business.

Think of it as training. When you have a child, you will never again get to sleep in. 7am IS a sleep in at our place. :D


----------



## ginny83

Abby - it does look like an implantation dip (not that I'm 100% sure I believe in them ;)) fingers crossed for you xx

Lisa - Hi! Hope your cycles settle down soon!

2mums - :haha: I love seeing bnb acronyms in real life. It's like my own little personal joke haha

Lainey - you'll get your payback in about 7 months ;)

Angel - yay on the mortgage news! 

Hi everyone else - hope your all well xx


----------



## Melainey

Don't kind if it's my kids ;-) and my kids at that age would not be doing that I tells ya hehe

unfortunately I won't be here in 7 months but may have to visit early on a Sunday :winkwink:


----------



## Lisasmith

7 am is a wonderful sleepin!


----------



## number2woohoo

It is, isn't it. We got till almost 8am last Sunday. Wow. I nearly died of shock.


----------



## Lisasmith

That would be like heaven!!! We got til 7:15 this morning and I woke up in a panic


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies! Hope you all have a great day. Sandy is finally settling down over here, thank goodness we just got rain and rough winds, it truly destroyed some parts in New York and New Jersey! I was watching the news coverage tonight, they had to close a huge hospital in NY and they were showing nurses on gurnies with the premies from the NICU and I just about lost it! So awful! 

Nana- so sorry to hear about your family! Hope you are able to be with them! :hugs:

Lisa- good luck at your appt, get some rest! Xx

Lainey- I love sleeping in! I would be VERY ANGRY if I had neighbors waking me up! :grr:

Angel- good luck with he inspection!! Xx

Missie- congrats Hun!!!!!!

Abby- Fx'd for a :bfp:


Ginny, Abada, Amber, Kiwi, Major, Lucy, Lisa, Squeegs and anyone I forgot, hi!!! :flower:


----------



## Lisasmith

Did I miss how your appointment went, Rosie?

I cried when I seen that footage :(


----------



## Rosie_PA

Appt went well, ordered a ton of bloodwork (including a syphilis test!!!!?) and I have a "dating" ultrasound on Thursday!!! :happydance: 

I cried too, didn't realize how lucky we were to just get rain!! :(


----------



## number2woohoo

Yeah you have to love knowing you're safe from syphillis now, eh. 
My GP didn't request a HIV test for me, so the hospital insisted I do it on the spot at my booking in appointment. So after a wait of an hour for my appointment, folowed by an hour and a half appointment where they asked me lots of strange questions and didn't look at the baby or me at all, then I got in another line to get a blood test. I should have known there was something going on when there were 2 ladies in the room where the bloods were being taken. Rolled up my sleeves, and then heard those words you never want to hear. "Now, this is how to draw blood"...
Shortly after followed the other words you don't want to hear - "Nope, you've missed the vein, just jiggle the needle around a bit till you feel it. Yep, that's it, oh no, yep there it is, nearly, there you go!"
When I left, I smiled nicely and wished the lady lots of luck with her training. I do still have the bruise now though.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ohhhhhh no! Worst situation ever! You are a saint!!!! Lol


----------



## number2woohoo

I figured there was no point in making the poor love feel more nervous. :)


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh, no way would i have just sat there ready to be pin cushioned!!! I hate needles. Hate em. Makes me feel sick just thinking about it!

Hope everyone is having a nice day x


----------



## ginny83

oh I hate getting bruises from blood tests! I do love getting student doctors though - I think I get a bit of a power trip from a trainee doctor being nervous in front of me.

When I when to the GP to get the referral for Max's hearing test there was a student doctor in the room with the GP. As soon as we walked in the student doc started saying "poor little boy, you can really tell he's sick". I just stared at him and said he's not sick at all, just needs his hearing tested. hahaha the student doc turned bright red. (Poor Max has inherited Chris's eye bags and I'm forever being told that he looks like he needs a sleep - even if only just had one)


----------



## Melainey

I'm up at 4 with Daniel every morning so to actually get back to sleep and woken up by naughty kids is not nice haha :rofl:

Oh Roxie cheeks! So happy that you guys are ok Xx and can't wait till your dating scan  Xx

Ababa that's rough!I hate getting trainees haha that's a bugger :rofl: 

Nanna thinking of you xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Eh, they have to learn on someone.

Ginny, I have bloody horrid baggy eyes. I've also been told quite a few times how tired my little guy looks. Dang, of all the things to pass on! And he gets 12 hours sleep a night, lucky duck.


----------



## Abby27

Well ive amused myself today by googling pos OPK 8dpo....conclusion, could mean a whole array of things, but has happened to many other perplexed ladies. unfortunately they got distracted and didnt say what the final outcome was on their various threads!

Edit: im not searching for am i duffered, more just curious if this has happened to other before, mentally im doing ok in my little 2ww

I have dark circles to! i HATE them, it doesnt matter how much rest i get, or how much i exercise, how well i eat, i just always look like i have two black eyes!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Newbie- sorry to hear of ur news. Hope u can make it to melb yo be with Ur family :hugs: xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks darling xx hope you are doing ok today as well xxx


----------



## cossime

Hello lovelies!!! Thought I would try and catch up as much as possible before we head to the airport tonight. I'm actually surprised how quiet it's been on here! Afm, been running around like a crazy women today getting the last bits and pieces sorted. Also went and got de-bushed and now I seriously feel a kilo lighter :rofl: !! Anyway, hope you all stay safe, happy and healthy. I will pop in to say hi when I can! xxx

As promised...

*Wednesday Watch List!!! 31/10/2012*

*Two Week Waiter&#8217;s*
Lisafr: TWW 
Kiwi: 15DPO
Newbie (nanna): 13DPO
Abby: 9DPO
Major Bee: 4DPO

*Waiting to Ovulate*
Maddy: CD12

Angel: WTT
zoomlentil: WTT
Ginny: WTT
Jayney: NTNP
cossime: NTNP


*8* :bfp: *&#8216;s!!!*
2Mums: 16 weeks
LLMP: 11 weeks
Number2: 11 weeks
Lisa S (Smithy): 8 weeks
Melainey: 8 weeks 
Rosie: 7 weeks
Mum 2 Quigley (Squeegs): 7 weeks
*MissieT: 4 weeks!!!!!!*


----------



## number2woohoo

Thanks Cossi - have a fabbo holiday xo


----------



## Newbie32

Cossie you are such a legend xxx

Have a GREAT holiday! We will miss you xxx


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Cossie, u r awesome, have an amazing time!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Well girls, it's Wednesday night tennis tonight. Far out I hope dufferino doesn't crap on about pregnancy all night again tonight!

Have a good evening girls, will check in when I can x


----------



## number2woohoo

Hope you didn't smash her in the head with a tennis racquet. ;)


----------



## Newbie32

I shall try not to!!!! ( In reality more likely to line her up a good serve in the back of the head, looks more accidental that way!!!!)


----------



## ginny83

ohhh I was looking at Cossie's update and just realised we need another BFP to keep Missy company! Basically all the other BFPs are in pairs :)

Excited to see who it'll be!!

Also, I thought my bleeding had stopped this morning, but it seems to have started up again tonight but it's very dark and quite light. Hoping this means it'll be finished soon. I also POAS it's still positive - but very faint now! Looks more like the type of BFP someone would get at 10-12 DPO. Definitely much lighter than from when last time I tested so my levels must be going down - yay!

I'm still leaking a tiny bit though. Hope this is not going to interfere with Oing like how breastfeeding mums sometimes don't O. Lucy - I remember you said that you were still leaking and thought that might be related to why it took that bit longer to get your BFP. What did your doc say about it, I can't remember? Thanks x


----------



## MissieT

Cossi - have a fantastic holiday :)

Newbie - hope you've managed to sort out some plans for getting to Melbourne and your family are doing ok. And I hope plan 'tennis ball to the back of the head' is successfully accomplished ;)

Smithy - hope you got your meds!

Abby - fx'ed for that bfp :)

Rosie - good luck for the scan tomorrow :)

Angel - hope the inspections came back all good.

Hi Ginny, pleased to hear your levels are coming back down :)

:wave: to all I've missed

Afm all pretty quiet, work is still hectic training, still getting quite a few cramps (don't remember them being like this with the boys - but no bleeding so assuming all good) and I would really like to crawl into bed and sleep for the next 48 hours, at least!


----------



## Newbie32

Tennis ball in back, I actually did hit her!!!! In about 8 years of playing together I never have, and this was a complete accident but I'm wondering if I have an evil sub conscience that did it!!!!! Oops!!!!

I'm still waiting to hear when the funeral is, as it might have to be delayed...thanks for your thoughts girls xx


----------



## LLPM

Hi... For once I only had 3 pages to read!!! :) 

Cossi... You're awesome! Have a lovely holiday! 

Missie...I don't think I said congratulations yet?! Maybe I did....hmmm baby brain! I've had much worse cramps this time too! They've progressively got worse with each pregnancy along with nausea & tiredness! 

Ginny...yeah I had issues with the milk. It actually dried up then came back & I didn't get chance to see the GP about it before I got my BFP. I think it delayed falling pregnant but I think there was a few other issues too! Don't worry too much, I'm sure once everything's settled again it'll dry up! I think it's important to remember that your body won't allow another conception until its healed...as frustrating as that time might get its better for your body & next little bubby! :) hope you're feeling ok.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies! Well I finally got the reports emailed through to me at 9:30pm! And...,, all clear! Well a couple of minor things to keep an eye on but nothing to be concerned about! :wohoo:

Just a quick one tonight:

Cossi have a great time!

Sash and kiwi - thinking of you both x

Rosie - glad to hear Sandy is easing off! And that your appt went well!

Must head to bed now! Hi to everyone! Chat more tomorrow xx


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi lovely ladies, I'm very new to TTC and especially new to TWW since I am either 1 DPO or ovulated today!

I'm from Brizvegas, so glad to meet some Aussies & kiwis on here!

So this is my first cycle off BCP & I'm ecstatic that I actually ovulated instead of having post pill amenorrhea. I've never had a BFP before so I'm thrilled to start the baby journey, especially before I turn the big 30!! I hope it happens quickly but I'm realistic since it took my folks 2 yrs to conceive me! I have been doing the saliva testing/ ferning thing since I didn't want to spend loads on OPK sticks since I didn't think I'd actually ovulate this month! It's been a struggle but I think I've got a handle on it now!

Hope I can get to know some of you on this journey!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey everyone! Didn't think I'd catch up til tomorrow, but snuck on before bed. 

Won't comment on everything, bit hope you're all well! 

Angel, congrats!

Nana, hope AF stays far away! 

Love you all
Cxxxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Bellydreams said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I'm very new to TTC and especially new to TWW since I am either 1 DPO or ovulated today!
> 
> I'm from Brizvegas, so glad to meet some Aussies & kiwis on here!
> 
> So this is my first cycle off BCP & I'm ecstatic that I actually ovulated instead of having post pill amenorrhea. I've never had a BFP before so I'm thrilled to start the baby journey, especially before I turn the big 30!! I hope it happens quickly but I'm realistic since it took my folks 2 yrs to conceive me! I have been doing the saliva testing/ ferning thing since I didn't want to spend loads on OPK sticks since I didn't think I'd actually ovulate this month! It's been a struggle but I think I've got a handle on it now!
> 
> Hope I can get to know some of you on this journey!

Welcome! Only rules are to stay after your BFP! And also to remember you can talk about anything on here. No such thing as tmi. Good luck with it! Hope your BFP doesn't take too long!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Welcome bellydreams!!


----------



## Abby27

Hey Bellydreams! welcome! you will love it here! a really lovely group of supportive women!

Nana! ha! you hit her! i shouldnt laugh but i did!

morning everyone! Hi Rosie and Amanda (i see you down there). 

not much to report for me today, temp a little rise from dip, nothing huge but im ok with that, i think i will tell my brain that i ov'd the second time...otherwise i might start my POAS addiction quite early.
hope you all have an awesome day!
xoxoxo


----------



## Rosie_PA

I understand Abby, I'm the exact same!!! Lol crazy POAS addicts! :shrug:


----------



## MajorBee

Hello chappies!

Abs, I'm really impatient for you to test!!! Looking good hon, I really really hope this is your BFP.

Nana, laughed out loud, nice shot :) was it hard not to laugh? just a little bit? hehe

Lainey, i just wanted to say that i love your way with words. 

Ginny, I do hope your body gets back on track soon. Glad the BFPs are getting lighter. Loved the story about the student doctor - classic!

Angel, woohoo on the reports coming back clear. Do you have a move-in date? I need plenty of notice for the house warming remember its a long way from the UK...

Welcome Bellydreams - great bunch here, I don't think I've looked at many other threads since finding them!!

Cossie, cheers for the update & happy holidays!

Hi to everyone else! 

Well Halloween door knockers tonight and I'm incredibly ill prepared. I've just given some 10-12 year olds a baby museli bar each - how poor is that!!? I can't believe I don't have a chocolate or lolly in the house. Actually I can believe it... those things don't last long around here. Anyhoo, hopefully they've forgotten where they got it from when they realise its so lame. 

Well I think I'm still waiting to O - will see what my temp does tomorrow. I'm now feeling optimistic that I will O tomorrow or later which would be super fantastic as then we can get more BDg in for egg catching. Fingers crossed for a low temp tomorrow!!!


----------



## MajorBee

Ahhh, Rosie - so pleased you didn't get the full force of Sandy

Kiwi - missing you & hope you're ok x

Missie - hope the bean is snuggling in nicely, yay for BFPs!

Its so nice to be able to keep sharing peoples journeys after their BFPs :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi and welcome bellydreams. I am originally from Brisbane as well. 

NEWBIE : can't believe you actually hit her! Ha that is very funny

:hi: to everyone else. Hope you are all well. HAPPY THURSDAY!


----------



## MajorBee

Hi Kiwi :wave: happy halloween :)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:cry: If I thought yesterday was bad, today was an extremely down day :cry:

AF hasnt arrived (did another FRER and still a BIG FAT NO). Had my scan etc today which was fine. All looks good and clear. However i got my AMH (ovarian reserve) results back. I am 2.3 and for my age I should be between 9 and 25. So they are a bit concerned. Thankfully AF hasn't shown up (of course I would have to have a 28 day cycle this time) as the nurse is going to give the consultant all of my results tomorrow and think what the next course of action should be. We might proceed with IUI and if successful well great but if not then next will be IVF or he might say forget IUI and go straight to IVF this month. I will know more tomorrow after they have conferred. 
Poor DH he didn't know what to say or do, I just sat there sobbing. He has never seen me like that before (i usually do it in the shower where he cant see or hear me) but I just couldn't hold it back. He even had tears in his eyes cause he saw me so upset. :cry:

So yeah this sucks ass!!!!

BUT..... I will move on...


MISSIE - oh my god if I haven't said it yet CONGRATULATIONS!!! Brilliant news for you hun. Happy and healthy 9 months. 

2MUMS - yeah for the scan. Looks like all of us "aunts" will be buying blue! :winkwink:

MAJOR - I hear ya! I made up 40 little halloween bags and ran out already. Some of the costumes are so cute. Others (the older kids) are just brats. My poor dog is going nuts. 

COSSIME - have a great holiday. Enjoy every second of it. Be sure to drop by every now and then to rub it in how much of a great time you are having! xx

Hope everyone else is going great. Has anyone heard from Halliwell? What happened to her? Also it is getting advertised over here is the movie "The Saphires" it has that Irish guy (chris mcdowd i think his name is from Bridesmaids) and that girl from Offspring and The secret life of us. Its an aussie film and looks (well from the shorts) pretty good. Anyone seen that? Fully caught up in Winners and Losers but must chase up that one Mum2Q recommended Househusbands or whatever its called? 

Well will go and shower while the coast is clear from trick or treaters. Have a great day girls. x


----------



## kiwipauagirl

MajorBee said:


> Hi Kiwi :wave: happy halloween :)

:witch: hi the Major and a big happy halloween to you to. How are you?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Happy Halloween ladies!!! Xx

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_867709e2ff4952a9842db6da3331e0e5.jpg

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_dfc1fa971c5c2bdf5c6bbc219ead7ab2.jpg


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hugs Kiwi!!! Xx :hugs:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: Rosie,

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!! Glad you have power! Your dogs are so funny. How did you get them to sit still long enough to dress them up? My dog wouldn't be still for 1 second! ;)


----------



## MissieT

Thank you Kiwi.
Been thinking of you lots over the last few days. It sounds like you are getting really well looked after by the docs - fx'ed for the news you want tomorrow. I hope with all my heart (and have a good feeling!) that this treatment will work and quickly and you will be celebrating very soon (sorry if my words are clumsy but they come with lots hugs and thoughts!)
I hope the trick or treaters leave you in peace to have your shower. I had to pretend i wasn't in after 7.30 as i'd finished off the lollies myself :)

Rosie - how cute are your dogs!!


----------



## Newbie32

Kiwi hun, im sorry that things are continuing to be an uphill battle for you at the moment, i really do hope that that changes and you can have some downhill time very soon hun. Im not sure what to say about the IVF v IUI situation, only that i hope that you only have to go through one of them and it gives you a beautiful BFP so that you can put behind you some of past 12+ months of this battle and have something fantastic to look forward to xxx We all love you to bits here and are all hear for you day or night whenever you need us to vent, cry, or whatever you need hun xxx

Abs - yes i know!!! Was hard enough to give her a shock but no permanent damage!!! I was on the ground in stiches laughing. Bad sasha.

Rosie gorgeous pics hun - there were loads of kids out last night in my neighbourhood as well - including many young girls wearing barely anything!!!! Gosh it made me feel old (and that i would never let a daughter out of my house dressed like that!!!)

Morning Major :)

And all of you lovely ladies, thanks so much for all of your support this week. It seems that the funeral arrangements are probably going to be quite last minute which will make it tough for me to get there, but i have let my sis know that we are hear any time she needs us and thats about all that I can do at the moment. I dont do very well at funerals anyway and would probably just lose my shit and make her feel worse!!!

I hope you all have a fabulous day!

PS angel - so glad to hear all is good with the house, congratulations x


----------



## MajorBee

Oh that sucks balls Kiwi, so sorry to hear you're having a crap day. And you know, you'll get through all of this, I know you will. Keep us updated on the drs appts xx

Rosie, love the photos - especially the first one, keep giggling about the rider & the look on puppy's face!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

morning!

Haha I think Rosie gets the crazy poas addict award from this group - I know we're all slightly crazy, but she got her BFP after the doctor did tests and told her she didn't even ovulate! hahaha I love it!

Abby, chart is looking good hun!

Nana, did duffo crap on about her pregnancy? glad you got a good hit in! maybe it will make her stop going to tennis (it's not a high impact sport lol) You being there for your sister how you are is enough. I'm sure she appreciates that you are just a phone call away. And maybe after the 16th, you can go spend a few days with her. It's always harder when everyone leaves after the funeral, so if you can fly in there as a bit of a distraction, it may be even better. :) 

AFM - I hate halloween, so am glad you all had a good day, but am very glad that I was out last night and didn't have any snotty little kids knocking at my door!!!! lol 

have a great day! xoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah she started to squeegs, but if you couldnt pick up that i didnt want to hear it last night then she must be a [email protected], cos i was about as subtle as a sledgehammer!!!!!


----------



## lisamfr

Good morning Ladies,

Hello and welcome Bellydreams.

Ginny &#8211; that good news the BFPs are getting lighter. 

Cossie &#8211; enjoy your trip. Thank you for the update.

Kiwi &#8211; big hugs. Hope it all goes well for you tomorrow hun.

Rosie - OMG your dogs are adorable! That is sooo cute.

AFM Who know when AF is going to show her face!! I am 14 dpo and I just want to get on with my next cycle. The cramping had finally stopped I am only getting twinges here and there I also feel bloated. But that might have something to do with last night&#8217;s mega big meal DH decide to make when his mate came around for dinner & Xbox last night. 

Thank god its Thursday the end of another week for me in the office.


----------



## number2woohoo

Remind me never to piss Newbie off, I was only kidding about hitting her with a tennis racquet, you big bully. ;)

Kiwi - big hugs to you love, I hope the experts can work out some way to help. 

Rosie - totally awesome doggy costumes. Love them. 

I bought a pack of 18 fun size milky ways. Pleased to report I have 16 left after trick or treaters so it looks like morning tea is gonna be a ripper here.


----------



## number2woohoo

If you believed that, sorry, I lied - as if I have't already eaten half the left over milky ways.


----------



## Newbie32

lol number 2! I didnt hit her with the racket!!!! I smacked a backhand that she got in the way of....


----------



## lisamfr

opppss and good morning to Missie, Major, Qiugley who i can see down there!!

Hello to everyone else not on at the moment!


----------



## number2woohoo

Sure you did, Newbie


----------



## Newbie32

PMSL!!! i blame my subconscience...

Lise - are you going to test hun?


----------



## MajorBee

Test test test! Ooooo gotta love poas.

Number2 - only half the milky ways gone? Really? C'mon, fess up! 

Bagsy not playing Nana at tennis next!


----------



## MajorBee

:rofl: haven't said "Bagsy" for I don't know how long! Must be waaaaay over tired. Time for sleepies methinks!


----------



## lisamfr

I don&#8217;t know. I was going to hold out until Monday as my longest cycle has been 34 days which was last month my sorted cycle has been 28 days. But I don&#8217;t know if I can hold out much longer! But then I also don&#8217;t want to be disappointed.


----------



## MajorBee

:hi: Lisa!

Ack, the whole wanna know vs don't want to know debacle, makes your head spin doesn't it! You do whatever feels right. I know I usually start out strong, watch my resolve crumble like a sandcastle under a wave, test, then get all strong again & repeat!


----------



## MajorBee

Ok girls, happy Thursday to you, I'm off to bed. Night night!


----------



## number2woohoo

MajorBee - it's just as well I forgot to bring them to work or they would all be gone.


----------



## lisamfr

Thanks Major. 

I am at work today & dont have a test so it not going to happing today! 

Tommorrow I am home but I hope Audrina & house cleaning will keep me busy so I dont have to think about it. That just leave Saturday & Sunday! 

DH think something up as I have been really thirty this week and I felt like muscle by the way I don&#8217;t eat sea food so that weird. He took me out for lunch Tuesday so I took advantage & had muscles.


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - sorry to hear about your news it must be hard to take :( I guess it depends on what the issue is - I don't really know that much about IUI or IVF. Obviously you're Oing, so it's more of an egg quality issue than at least with IVF you know that those eggys that get put back are gonna be good ones :) What is your/DF's preference? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I read it all but my brain is dead! Kiwi :hugs: I can't even imagine how emotionally draining this is for you x 

Nana :rofl: meanie! 

I got maxalon which helps with the day time nausea but not with the mad vomiting that happens after 4pm. I'm not paying $200 a WEEK for zofran. So looks like ill be sucking it up :( if I have really bad days he said go to the hospital and they'll give me zofran there

I'm just sitting at my computer trying to decide which nappies ill be buying


----------



## Newbie32

lol

Smithy i am so glad you have managed to get something - but sorry it isnt looking after you 24/7 hun xx In your other pregnancies did you ever get any let up from it at all? Gosh i wish this wasnt so awful for you hun x

Lise i totally understand the not testing thing. Im not either. Im pretty sure the witch is on her descent tho, i keep going to the loo expecting to see her arrival. However - your LP should always be the same -regardless if your cycles change. What changes is the number of days before you O. Do you know when you did o and how long your LP is normally? 

Im pretty sure even tho my siggie says 14 dpo that I am actually 12 dpo today, and my o day was two days later than cbfm peak sets it on ff. That would mean the witch was due at any moment like i feel!!!


----------



## lisamfr

This month was meant to be a relaxing one. We BD&#8217;s every night from 15th &#8211; 19th Oct I got a positive opk on the 18th Oct. Then we were to bugged to try 20th & 21st. That&#8217;s why I think I am out this month. I think I have work my LP to be 13 days but not 100% sure of that.


----------



## Newbie32

Hey Lisa - ok - so you probably o'd on the 19th if your opk was on the 18th, which would make today 13dpo...gosh i hope the witch stays away for you hun and that you caught it! It shouldnt matter that you didnt on the 20th/21st cos that should be post eggy play time anyway! Good luck hun xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> lol
> 
> Smithy i am so glad you have managed to get something - but sorry it isnt looking after you 24/7 hun xx In your other pregnancies did you ever get any let up from it at all? Gosh i wish this wasnt so awful for you hun x

Last pregnancy I had hypermesis and I threw up a whole lot BUT I never had the constant nausea, gagging and retching that I do this time. I would just spew (albeit very often) and that would be that. 

This time I just feel so much worse. 

Oh well, 4 more weeks and it should be good and gone. I'm kinda hoping I get lucky like Amanda did and it goes away at 9 weeks


----------



## lisamfr

Newbie32 said:


> Hey Lisa - ok - so you probably o'd on the 19th if your opk was on the 18th, which would make today 13dpo...gosh i hope the witch stays away for you hun and that you caught it! It shouldnt matter that you didnt on the 20th/21st cos that should be post eggy play time anyway! Good luck hun xx

Thanks Newbie...making me feel a little better & hopeful. See what happens.


----------



## lisamfr

My fx's are crossed for you Smithy that you feel better real soon hun. xx


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh i hope it stops soon smithy! And then you can relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!

Atta girl lise, hang in there hun xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi- sending lots of love your way. i wish i had better words to say, but im convinved you and DH are going to be marvelous parents, sooner rather than later. Saphires, although i never saw it, i really wanted to, a few friends said it was really good. And I watch house husbands as well, watch it, its a good one!! xxx

rosie- cute pups!!! i think next time im in the states near halloween i need to invest in some costumes for mine!!! 

lisa- you sure your not duffered????? :) i think you might be! 

:jo: so glad i dont play reindeer games with you and your sledghammer, scary! ;) I think your sister would know you are trying your best but hard when there is no plans yet, but like shell said maybe you can spend some time there after the 16th, just around the corner now!!! Hey did you dogs like those stix things, mine cant get enough of them. 

amanda- how many milky way bars left now???

smithy- hope you feel better real soon! 

ginny- how you going today? xx

angel- congrats on the clear reports, thats awesome!!!! so happy you get to move soon and have your own space and puppies back. Hope the rest of this week goes by quickly for you and the ids are well behaved!! :) 

lucy-hows your house going? girls feeling ok? you feeling ok? packing and getting ready to move yet?


----------



## Newbie32

Yes two mums!!! I took some photos of them - the LOVE them. Little ruby scoffs hers and then chases after molly trying to steal hers and run away :blush: cheeky monkey! I will try to find the pic i took after your parcel arrived!

X


----------



## lisamfr

Hi 2mums, How are you going?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hahaha i'm glad! When I give mine theirs, one runs into her bed and the other to the opposite side of the room on the carpet. And even I get growled at if i go near them whilst their eating them. I've resorted to having to buy the big box for big dogs and i give them half of one a day. MILs dog actually begs for his at this point.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lisamfr said:


> Hi 2mums, How are you going?

good! trying to get motivated to get my ass to the gym, DR gave me the go ahead to at least do some brisk walking, but its been 4 months so the motivation is hard to find, but i am dressed with my gym shoes on!! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Cute! Yeah my little ruby is SO greedy. Poor little molly just lets her half the time! Bless xx


----------



## lisamfr

That's a great start then! 

I need to buy new gym shoes! So your one step in front of me.


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Ginny, I can see you down there too. How are you feeling today has the bleeding spotted?


----------



## Lisasmith

lisamfr said:


> My fx's are crossed for you Smithy that you feel better real soon hun. xx

Thanks darling :) I have my fx for you too this cycle xx


----------



## ginny83

hey... nah still bleeding, but it's been like the very first day of my AF for the past few days now - small amount and very dark. It seriously looks like that brown like chocolate sauce or something ewww sorry for that tmi!

I bled a lot after the first miscarriage though - basically the whole cycle I either had spotting or bleeding expect for about 4 days. So I have a feeling it'll be the same this time around until AF shows up.

DF and I have been talking about when to get married. Our original plan was around Dec 2013/Jan2014. We have to set the date quite a bit in advance so our overseas people that want to come will have enough notice. Anyway, DF suggested that unless we get pregnant in the next couple of months that maybe we should hold off and wait until later next year to start ttc again (I don't mind getting married while being pregnant, but I don't want to be showing in case something happens to the baby again). I'm just so annoyed and furstrated - I feel like I'm starting to put my life on hold, but at the same time I don't want to have this huge gap between children. 

Tuesday will be my first angel's due date - next week I should have been either bringing home a baby boy or been celebrating being 19 weeks pregnant :cry:


----------



## lisamfr

Lisasmith said:


> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> My fx's are crossed for you Smithy that you feel better real soon hun. xx
> 
> Thanks darling :) I have my fx for you too this cycle xxClick to expand...

Thank you Hun I am not looking forward to m/s with my first it started at 7 wks and didnt finish until 16 wks. I was lucky it was only in the morning but still.


----------



## number2woohoo

ginny83 said:


> hey... nah still bleeding, but it's been like the very first day of my AF for the past few days now - small amount and very dark. It seriously looks like that brown like chocolate sauce or something ewww sorry for that tmi!
> 
> I bled a lot after the first miscarriage though - basically the whole cycle I either had spotting or bleeding expect for about 4 days. So I have a feeling it'll be the same this time around until AF shows up.
> 
> DF and I have been talking about when to get married. Our original plan was around Dec 2013/Jan2014. We have to set the date quite a bit in advance so our overseas people that want to come will have enough notice. Anyway, DF suggested that unless we get pregnant in the next couple of months that maybe we should hold off and wait until later next year to start ttc again (I don't mind getting married while being pregnant, but I don't want to be showing in case something happens to the baby again). I'm just so annoyed and furstrated - I feel like I'm starting to put my life on hold, but at the same time I don't want to have this huge gap between children.
> 
> Tuesday will be my first angel's due date - next week I should have been either bringing home a baby boy or been celebrating being 19 weeks pregnant :cry:

Oh honey :( I'm so sad for you. Sending virtual hugs and wishing there was something more concrete I could do xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisasmith said:


> I'm kinda hoping I get lucky like Amanda did and it goes away at 9 weeks

Amanda is feeling very rotten and green like today so it hasn't totally gone away.

Though I do have a spiffy new haircut. Just got about 3 inches cut off. Eep.


----------



## Lisasmith

ginny83 said:


> hey... nah still bleeding, but it's been like the very first day of my AF for the past few days now - small amount and very dark. It seriously looks like that brown like chocolate sauce or something ewww sorry for that tmi!
> 
> I bled a lot after the first miscarriage though - basically the whole cycle I either had spotting or bleeding expect for about 4 days. So I have a feeling it'll be the same this time around until AF shows up.
> 
> DF and I have been talking about when to get married. Our original plan was around Dec 2013/Jan2014. We have to set the date quite a bit in advance so our overseas people that want to come will have enough notice. Anyway, DF suggested that unless we get pregnant in the next couple of months that maybe we should hold off and wait until later next year to start ttc again (I don't mind getting married while being pregnant, but I don't want to be showing in case something happens to the baby again). I'm just so annoyed and furstrated - I feel like I'm starting to put my life on hold, but at the same time I don't want to have this huge gap between children.
> 
> Tuesday will be my first angel's due date - next week I should have been either bringing home a baby boy or been celebrating being 19 weeks pregnant :cry:

:hugs: beautiful girl xx


----------



## lisamfr

ginny83 said:


> hey... nah still bleeding, but it's been like the very first day of my AF for the past few days now - small amount and very dark. It seriously looks like that brown like chocolate sauce or something ewww sorry for that tmi!
> 
> I bled a lot after the first miscarriage though - basically the whole cycle I either had spotting or bleeding expect for about 4 days. So I have a feeling it'll be the same this time around until AF shows up.
> 
> DF and I have been talking about when to get married. Our original plan was around Dec 2013/Jan2014. We have to set the date quite a bit in advance so our overseas people that want to come will have enough notice. Anyway, DF suggested that unless we get pregnant in the next couple of months that maybe we should hold off and wait until later next year to start ttc again (I don't mind getting married while being pregnant, but I don't want to be showing in case something happens to the baby again). I'm just so annoyed and furstrated - I feel like I'm starting to put my life on hold, but at the same time I don't want to have this huge gap between children.
> 
> Tuesday will be my first angel's due date - next week I should have been either bringing home a baby boy or been celebrating being 19 weeks pregnant :cry:

BIG Hugs coming your way Ginny :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

lisamfr said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisamfr said:
> 
> 
> My fx's are crossed for you Smithy that you feel better real soon hun. xx
> 
> Thanks darling :) I have my fx for you too this cycle xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Hun I am not looking forward to m/s with my first it started at 7 wks and didnt finish until 16 wks. I was lucky it was only in the morning but still.Click to expand...

It's disgusting no matter when.. Fx it leaves you alone


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> I'm kinda hoping I get lucky like Amanda did and it goes away at 9 weeks
> 
> Amanda is feeling very rotten and green like today so it hasn't totally gone away.
> 
> Though I do have a spiffy new haircut. Just got about 3 inches cut off. Eep.Click to expand...

Oh, bugger! Poor Amanda. 

Show us your hair!


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisasmith said:


> Show us your hair!

not here I won't :)


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Melainey, did DH like his jacket?


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies ... :) 

Have read everything and forgotten most!

Kiwi honey I'm soooooo sorry about the news, but I'm sure that you are destined to be a mammy Xx

Rosie cute pics of the doggies :) 

Nanna hahaha you're too funny hehe x

Angel great news about the house x

Ginny I'm so sorry :hugs: hopefully you well get pregnant next cycle xxx 

Sorry to everyone I forgot :hugs:

As for me, I went to a naturopath yesterday and I'm lacking in magnesium and iron so got supplements for them and had a Good night sleep for once :) only woke up once! Also we had an awesome Halloween! We turned the garage into house of horrors got the trick or treaters and dressed up! had well over 100 kids and ran out of lollies twice haha! Was cute tho :) xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny :hugs::hugs: I think you should plan the wedding, and ttc when you feel comfortable, and maybe just stop for those few months that would lead you to show at the wedding. I know how you feel about putting everything on hold, we were planning around vacations, and family stuff, and our donor going away, and had an 8 month break, but you and C will know what's right for you. more hugs and love knowing how hard next week will be for you. Hopefully you can celebrate your new house and maybe feel better if you and C come up with a plan. :flower::hugs: <3


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny - so sorry next week is going to be a very sucky one! I really feel for you! I think everything is still so fresh, so take your time to make these decisions. I found that before my wedding I was pretty relaxed about TTC as I wasn't worried if I was pregnant at the wedding, I wanted it to happen as soon as possible, but I had something to look forward to, so I wasn't worried if we didn't conceive each month. I know you have a lot of extra factors it there, but you will figure it out when the time is right. xox

Lisa - I'm pointing towards you being duffered too! Like Nana, think your BD tming was bad, but nailed it anyway! 

AFM I woke up with a rash this morning, noticed it had spread a little bit on my tummy this arvo. It's not bad, or itchy, it's just a raised red rash, but I called the nurse and she booked me in this arvo to get checke dout & will organise for my doc to be there too. So that will put my mind at ease, I'm also going to ask her about my spotting, maybe they will refer me to a scan? who knows. Either way, they will be able to make me feel confident again.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh ginny, sending massive hugs to you gorgeous girl xxx MASSIVE ones. with LOTS of love hun xxx

PS, i think you're right about Lise squeegs, but the longer AF takes to fly in on her fricken broom the more obvious it is just how much we missed it by this month! So far its two days off, which means that last BD was 4 days before!!!!! Hahahaha, makes me laugh. I kinda new we had missed it, but now im wondering if i like missed it by a week and shoulda had a go when i got back, as id assumed by then was too late and was letting my bits 'recover' from the ride!!!!! Is funny.

Now squeegs, is it a heat rash type thing? I hope its nothing serious x Has the spotting stopped hun?

Ababa sorry you're green again today :(

Smithy i hope that as we approach 4pm that you are given the night off from sickness (or the rest of them!)

Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## Melainey

Squiggles I hopethe rash is nothing.


----------



## Melainey

Oh and Amber, can we see the U/S Piccy? :winkwink:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lovelies!

Arrgh have been so busy this week I feel like I have been mia heaps! You really are a priority and I haven't been offline on purpose!

Welcome bellydreams! I hope you feel right at home in our little group!

Ginny hun I am so sorry that you have had such a rough run - I really wish there was more I could do and can only imagine the hurt you have been feeling! I pray that all will return to normal with your cycles really soon and that you can start ttc again! I think setting a date and planning a wedding will be a great distraction for you - if it is december next year - who knows you could be walking down the isle with a new born in your arms! I still like your idea that we'll be bump buddies and I know it will happen for both of us at exactly the moment it is supposed to!

Sasha - you big bully you - what did she do when you cracked up laughing? Was it hard enough to make her cry? Have been thinking of you and your sis - I'm sure she knows you love her to pieces! Not sure who suggested flying down just after the funeral but I think that is a great idea!

Major :) at this stage our settlement date isn't until the 10th of Jan which would make our house warming party probably late jan/early feb - that enough notice for you hun?! Hope you catch that eggy this month!

Rosie! Your doggies are so cute! Did you make, hire or buy the costumes?

Smithy - I am sorry to hear that you're still unwell, but glad that the maxalon is at least easing things during the day. Have you had your scan yet - I'm sorry I can't reemmber! Maybe you are having multiples - not what you want to hear I know - but they say ms is worse with twins! Eeek!

Shell - glad you're getting checked out - I hope it is nothing to worry about - thinking of you! :hug:

Kiwi! Sending massive hugs your way :hugs: - I was sad to hear your news but am glad they are looking into every option for you. I'm sure you and your DH will make the right decision about which step to take next and I still haven't ruled you out for a natural pregnancy - 2.3 or 2.8 (sorry that was a few pages back) is not zero and therefore falling without assistance is not impossible - praying for you both as you work out what to do xx

Amanda - sorry you're feeling green - maybe it is not ms but chocolate related... how many milky ways did you say you ate?! Hope you feel better soon!

Amber - yay for getting the gym shoes on - I wore mine around the house yesterday but did not successfully make it out the door for my walk - hoping you were more productive!

Hi lovely Lainey! Hope you're well hun - is it wrong that I thought of you when pooing today - am blaming you though as you talk about it so often :) hehehe hope your bum is behaving itself today!

Lucy - When in December is your big move? I can't remember if it is before or after Christmas - I think you said before????

Hi Maddy - how are you feeling post hsg - I don't know much about the procedure apart from it involving a flushing out of your tubes - is it invasive? Hope you're going well and that this is your month!

Lise - I think you are totally duffered - I think by tomorrow or the next day you will be announcing your bfp!

Hi Cossi - hope you had a great flight :plane: and are having a fabulous time! :hi:

Abs - how are you today hun? Any news for us? 

Missie - how is the first week of known dufferedness treating you? Have you told anyone yet - your parents or best buddies?

Hi to all those who have been mia for a while: Jayney, zoom, halliwell and anyone else I have missed!

AFM the witch arrived in the middle of the night last night... boo - let's hope her stay is shorter than 14 days this time round! Also I decided to start temping again this cycle (started this AM)- not that I am anywhere near ttc yet just curious to see how my meds affect my cycle and am wanting to have a good idea when in my cycle I ov so as soon as I am allowed to ttc again I can be in with a good shot! - hoping that it is normalish and that I will be back on the bandwagon asap! What is your opinion about me posting my chart in my signature again - are you keen to stalk it even though I'm not ttc - I'd be up for second opinions about ov, etc - but happy not to post it if you'd prefer I didn't :)

I have now copied the most recent Wed Watch List to the front page - sorry for being a slacker and not doing it yesterday!

Anyway - back to the report writing for me again - I will try and jump on again later on but can't promise!

Love love love to you all! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Angel if you want us to stalk your chart hun Im sure there are loads of us who would happily stalk away!!!!!

Super catch up and thanks for your kind words. Was squeegs who mentioned that and i think its a great idea :)

Gosh i cant wait to go home tonight! X


----------



## Melainey

Great catch up angel :) thanks for thinking if me hahaha :rofl: 

I'd be happy to stalk your chart :winkwink: x


----------



## Lisasmith

Post your chart angel :) I refuse to entertain the thought of twins. Noooooooo


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Angel,

I think Jan/Feb is a lovely time for a house warming party the weather is so nice then! 

Yay another Chart to stalk.


----------



## Abby27

Hi everyone, wow what a day! yesterday i tried to keep up on my phone but it was a relatively slow chat day, today, i come home to all these pages!
SO

My Darling Kiwi, i want to jump on a plane and give you the biggest of hugs. ive thought of a few things here, and will break it up into practical and emotional
Your egg reserve isnt empty! so that is good, your tubes are clear, no endo or anything. you need a bit of assistance to get a sperm to meet the egg, but yaay you are getting treatment for that. Perhaps they might suggest one cycle IUI then onto IVF, and that is ok to, not ideal, but then you do things like ask to try for twins! they give you some drugs to pop out some of those eggs adn you have them for storage. ive read that DHEA can help? you would probably know more about that than me. I know its an ordeal, and ive seen one of my sisters go through IVF, and at the time it was hard....now i dont even think they give it a thought. so from that perspective the news wasnt awesome, but it wasnt game over either. there is still light, there is still hope!

Ok the emotional side. its a thing about our fertility that makes us very vulnerable. add in age, and we get even more vulnerable, and society sucks cause they make us feel shit for being in our mid 30s. like how dare we! being women we have dreams about having babies, in one way or another since we were little girls. i used to put a pillow under my top and pretend to be pregnant! so everything relating to fertility cuts right down to the very core of our being and can really fuck us up emotionally and then, because how cruel is this, we lesson our fertility. Now i could say try not to be depressed, but then you would quite rightly tell nana to come over and bop me one with her tennis racket. so i wont. But you should seek some fertility counselling. we are all here for you to, as is your DH....and you are so brave! its amazing how well you hold it together. recognise how much this can mess with your head and heart, but dont let it define you. Love and higs babe! here for you whenever you need anything xoxo

Ginny: what a rough week you have ahead. You have been so brave to, and i also just want to invite myself over and give you a hug!!! 
Good news is that you know you can carry a baby to term, and you have a beautiful little boy! there is no reason that you wont carry a baby full term next time. You have had a rough time, so i think give yourself time to make some of those big decisions. im someone who needs a plan....but sometimes when im too upset to come up with one, my plan becomes "i plan to make a plan when im feeling better in myself" it somehow tricks my brain into thinking its sorted out for the moment. dont know if that will work for you. big hugs love xoxo

let me comment on others in a different post!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh abs, you said it so well! X


----------



## Lisasmith

Beautiful abs! You can come give me a hug while you're at it


----------



## Pauls_angel

Very well said Abs! I teared up reading it!


----------



## Abby27

Smithy i plan on taking one of your twins! hahahaha,totally kidding! how are you feeling today?
Lisa and Nana i dont know how you can avoid testing. i tell myself im not going to test ALL DAY LONG, and then i come home and i have to wee on something. 

how odd....never thought of myself as being a wee on something addict before TTC! may be i will tell DH about this affliction and scare him its a new "thing" for our "routine" hahahahaha.

Angel im very excited about your new house! ive been looking at houses for Melb (we can afford them...YAAY) and i get very excited! i am also very much looking forward to your chart to stalk! 

Amanda...love the hair babe! sorry you are feeling sickie again

Melainey i think of you now at poo time too! xo

Squeegs, let us know how the appt goes

Missie, how are you feeling in your duffered state? farts any better? (that was you yeah? otherwise im sorry)

Bellydreams do you have a chart i can stalk?

Cossie i hope you are having a fab time!

2mums and Nana what treat were you talking about for the doggies? i think i missed that. 
Maddy, Rosie, Lucy....everyone, im sorry i can never get everyone in a post. hi to all! love you all!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol abs, I can feel the witch approaching so saving the frers for a cycle where there is actual bd in the window!!!!

When 2mums sent me her magic stick she included a packet of dentasticks for my puppies!!! What a darling xx


----------



## Abby27

yeah dentasticks! My doggy loves them too...he really likes Ruffs! have you tried them? he goes and hides them under his bed (in our bedroom), like we would steel them off him! ha! 

im feeling a lot of bad evilness towards duffered chick at work. i dont like how its making me feel. other people fortune isnt my misfortune, but i feel that way just about HER....gerrrr..


----------



## Abby27

Hi Majorbee! i see you down there! Hello!


----------



## MajorBee

Morning! Doing my catch up on your overnight chats.

Well said Abs - massive hugs for kiwi & Ginny.

Temp low again today so hopefully it's O day today & we catch it tonight.

Gotta run, DD is awake and I need to start our day!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Wow - some GREAT catch ups! You've done very well Angel & Abby! :) x

Angel, so glad you've got a chart going on again! It doesn't matter you're not TTC yet, you will be super prepared to start again. I would do the same thing! 

Abby, beautiful words for Kiwi & Ginny! hope that bitch fucks off out of your life soon!

Smithy, when you said you don't want to entertain the thought of twins, my eyes jumped straight to your profile pic. VERY dark line! Gosh I hope you aren't having 2! Got everything crossed for you hun! 

in saying that, anyone who wants two, fingers crossed you get them! :) nothing against twins. lol Just would never wish multiples on anyone!

My appointment went well. Nurse was really good, her & the doc checked out my rash & I told them about spotting (which I have been having every day all throughout the day - lightly - plus every time I 'think about Melainey' on the toilet lol ) doc did a pregnancy test and he said it was definitely positive. He ordered a blood test for Monday for my rubella titre, if I have rubella which is very unlikely, the test will show the levels up compared to my last one. so I was seeing him then anyway, going to get a pap smear etc, so will prob get the test results after that maybe? 

he didn't seem to worried about anything though. He explained that the spotting is probably from implantation. so I feel better for going.

sorry I didn't comment on everything, I'm STARVING!!! and have to cook dinner!


----------



## Newbie32

So glad your appt went well hun! Hope it gives you some piece of mind gorgeous girl xxx

Enjoy your dinner! X

Abs I don't know if pups have had those, where do you get them?


----------



## Abby27

Just Wollies, or coles, or Franklins...sorry IGA now! 

thats good news Squeegs! 
My DH cooks every night....sometimes i feel a little bad about that. but he is so good at it!


----------



## cossime

Hello lovelies!!!! We ave just arrived in langkawi after 15 hours of travelling-yuk! DS was. Superstar n the plane o can't complain:) DH has just taken him or a walk so I can get some shut eye before we explore the grounds of this beautiful resort we're staying in. Will catch up soon! Love to you all and yes, I think lisafr is next in line:) xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Abs if I have twins you can have the noisy one, ok? And I feel downright awful, just cooked kids dinner with a bucket between my feet. Thanks for asking though.

Shell, that was my 5+2 test. They didn't start off that dark

Angel, I'm so excited about your new house and starting to ttc again soon :) 

Morning, major!


----------



## Abby27

Poor Smithy! xoxox


----------



## Lisasmith

Squeegs that's great news <3

:hi: cossi! Have a fabulous time


----------



## Newbie32

Cool ill check them out abs!

Yay cossie, my gosh I am SO jealous of you right now!!!

Smithy you poor darling :( need to fast forward the next few weeks for you hun xxx


----------



## Melainey

So glad everyone thinks of me when having a big poo :winkwink: hehehe 

Oh Abby that was soooo beautiful xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Smithy, you poor darling! I hope the kids are going easy on you! xoxo

Sashi-pants, i can't wait for the weekend, then you can :test: if not, it will mean you are well on your way to your BFP!! woohoo! 

Cossie, have the best time ever hun! have a nap for me too!! hehe


----------



## Newbie32

Does it matter that I always wear skirts???

Witch here by tomorrow hun, I'd bet my redundancy on it!!! X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

pic for you melainey, still think he's flipping the bird, hahaha. i finally got it sorted last night ;) 

angel- nice catch up, made me laugh a few times, esp about thinking of melainey on the loo!!!! i did make it to the gym, was good, have to start out slow and keep heart rate below 140, but good to get back! i'd love to chart stalk you again, put it up, put it up!!! Hope witchy leaves in reasonable time this time! 

abby- lovely words. I'll have to look for ruffs too! 

shell- glad you got all checked out, and you're good!!! 

cossi- you enjoy your time with DS and DH and the beautiful surroundings!
 



Attached Files:







sucking thumb labelled.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ooo shell you could be rich with a bfp from nana!!!! split it with ya?!? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Yay!!!!! Gorgeous 2mums!! ( ps, I don't know how many times I've tried to type 2mums and nearly posted 2nuns cos I type badly on phone...pmsl!!!)


----------



## Newbie32

:rofl::rofl::rofl: 2 mums!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

2 nuns we are not :rofl::rofl: Hey, from what I gather shell and I would do quite nicely with your redundancy!! Roll on BFP!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Abby27

They have a few treats in ruffs, my dog likes the hide and chew!


----------



## Newbie32

So cracks me up, I might just leave 2nuns when I typo it from now on!!! X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Newbie32 said:


> So cracks me up, I might just leave 2nuns when I typo it from now on!!! X

i'll take it! :haha: who better to raise a child than 2 nuns :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums - absolutely gorgeous!! love your little man! And I would very much like a redundancy payout for winning a bet! sounds superb! lol

sorry Sashi-skirts! lol xoxox


I'm off to bed lovelies! love you all, have a great night! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Either that or 2nums !!! Expect both ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Night squiggleypoo!!! X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

2nums :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Ah, the relief of no longer having to retype a message because 2mums hasn't been typed that way!!! :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Night 2mums, 2nums, 2nuns!! X


----------



## Melainey

: rofl:.you ladies crack me up ;-)

Love your little man 2nuns :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

gnight nana jo. 

thanks melainey, i love him too, a bit more bc i think he was flipping us off. gonna be quite the ride i think


----------



## Lisasmith

Trying2b2mums said:


> pic for you melainey, still think he's flipping the bird, hahaha. i finally got it sorted last night ;)
> 
> angel- nice catch up, made me laugh a few times, esp about thinking of melainey on the loo!!!! i did make it to the gym, was good, have to start out slow and keep heart rate below 140, but good to get back! i'd love to chart stalk you again, put it up, put it up!!! Hope witchy leaves in reasonable time this time!
> 
> abby- lovely words. I'll have to look for ruffs too!
> 
> shell- glad you got all checked out, and you're good!!!
> 
> cossi- you enjoy your time with DS and DH and the beautiful surroundings!

Omg! He is beautiful <3 sucking his little thumb


----------



## Melainey

I love the fact that he it's flipping the bird hahaha


----------



## Melainey

DH is almost home! Yay for birthday romp ;-) hehehe yay


----------



## Pauls_angel

Just a quick message to say goodnight! 

Amber gorgeous scan pic!!! Your own little man - awwww! :cry:

Sash our doggies love ruffs too - I got a couple of packs at the dog show - I'll send a pack thru to you - Amber I can send you a pack too if you pm me your address! :)

Night! X

Yay for waking up to temp in the AM!


----------



## Melainey

Yay can't wait to stalk your chart tomorrow sweetness :) x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Good morning ladies! Read through everything but not going to attempt a massive catch up! Sorry!! :shy:

2nuns- hehe, beautiful lil boy you got there! Xx

Angel- would love to stalk your chart!!! 

Nana- how have things been at work? Any more talk about trying to take your redundancy away??

Squeegs- hope the spotting stops soon and rash clears up! Are you itchy??

Smithy- hope you feel better soon love! 

Abs- please POAS soon?!?

Lainey- hope the birthday romp was wonderful ;)

Everyone else hi, hope you are all having sweet dreams! Please say a little prayer for my scan this afternoon that there is a sweet lil bean in there with a lovely lil heartbeat! So nervous!!!!! Xx


----------



## Abby27

Morning all! Rosie, sending you all my prayers, and positive vibes!
2nuns! (which has the greatest mental image), beautiful pic! 
Angel YAAY for temping again!

Rosie i think with me you can safely assume i am regularly Peeing OAS! i just cant type the result unless its a positive! hahahaha. I POAS yesterday, and it was a lonely line. 

Crap sleep last night, and when i did sleep i had a dream that made me SO ANGRY, ive never been made angry like that from a dream before. (evil duffered and her friend related)
That has been the thing about this cycle, my dreams are going crazy!
another little creep up of the temp, which has me happy, IF that second Positive OPK was ovulation then i would now have cross hairs at CD 23 and be 3dpo , so im pleased about all those things. 
My dog was dreaming all night too....he even barked in his sleep!wonder what it was all about!


----------



## MajorBee

Hi Abs :hi:


----------



## Abby27

Morning Majorbee!


----------



## Maddy40

Morning all - I'm due for a catch-up too but it's just too hectic here, maybe later today. 

Just popped in to give a big hug to Kiwi...all is not lost, just look at DrHouse from the other thread whose gotten a BFP with a similar AMH. And mine is low too, so you're not in this alone. It might take us a bit of extra coaxing, but heck, it will be extra special when our BFPs happen!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning all!

Rosie - sending lots of prayers and :hug: your way today! Am sure your scan will go really well - looking forward to seeing a pick of your lil' bean! xx

Hi Maddy :hi:


----------



## Rosie_PA

The big debut:

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_e14ba4a1ceac0426497b4ec4e960e642.jpg


Soooo happy/relieved/excited/nervous!!! Lol cute, eh???? (looks like DH....lol)

P.s- just one for all those who guessed twinnies!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Morning girls :) 

Rosie. Best of luck at your scan today! Let us know ASAP 

Abs, that 2nd line is just shy. 

Maddy and kiwi your bfps will be super extra special


----------



## Abby27

Oh Rosie, what a beautiful picture!


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie_PA said:


> The big debut:
> 
> https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_e14ba4a1ceac0426497b4ec4e960e642.jpg
> 
> 
> Soooo happy/relieved/excited/nervous!!! Lol cute, eh???? (looks like DH....lol)
> 
> P.s- just one for all those who guessed twinnies!!!!

Oh how lovely! That's awesome <3


----------



## Abby27

I do hope so Smithy, I fear some darkness will hit if I have another bfn month...I'm trying to prepare in advance for that...but with work crap, and being the only non pregnant woman in the office, I need some good news y'know! Oh well, we gave it a good go!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Thanks ladies, I've been smiling like a loon all day!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Abby how many DPO are you?


----------



## Lisasmith

We will be here abs xx


----------



## MajorBee

Nice scan pics Rosie & 2nuns!! Cute little bubbas :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Rosie - gorgeous piccy! I love your little bean!! My rash isn't itchy, my boobs are itchy, but I just put that down to skin stretching...they are pretty small to start with. lol The only reason I was concerened was cos my rash spread. But I'm not sick or anything, so mya have even been a heat rash like Nana said. 

Abs, I didn't get a line until 15dpo, and even then it was pretty faint! Hang in there hun!

Nana how are you, has the witch flown in yet? xox

smithy, hope you feel half human today xox


hi everyone, have a great day! love to you all!xx


----------



## Abby27

Not really sure how many DPO i am, either 11 or 3, depending on which of my positive opk and subsequent temp rise you pay attention to!

Just had my morning dose of evil duffered bitch, reminding how much better her life is than mine...we covered, Richer, Better house, about to leave and not have to come back...due to richness. eh....that cow made me cry. (just a little)


----------



## Newbie32

Aw sanks Angelcakes! What a sweetheard you are as well! 

Rosie - gorgeous bean! Yay for your scan and love the pic hun!

Abs - do not fear hun. I really hope this is your BFP month so you can avoid the darkness alltogether, i know what a horrible place it is xx

Squiggles i reckon any minute now! Woke up with the worst AF cramps ever. Even pressed the 'm' button to start a new cycle on my cbfm in anticipation! Today is cd 27, which is normally my witch day anyway cos o day is normally cd 14. 

Ive decided that i will temp a little this cycle to confirm with cbfm, cos its driven me mad wondering which day to expect the witch, not so that i would know to wear granny knickers or anything, just so i knew!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Abs, can you PM me your work address and a picture of her. I will bring my cane.


----------



## MissieT

Morning all, 

Rosie, what a beautiful bean :)

2mums - gorgeous pic of your little man. With my boys I could never believe that I had grown a willie!

Angel - yay for chart :)

Kiwi - good luck with the docs later - thinking of you and sending hugs :hugs:

Abby - fx'ed for you. Evil lady is horrid and needs a good slap - maybe you could borrow Newbies tennis racket! Please don't let her make you cry. You are a better person than her and karma says you will be happier :)

Just been for my first GP appt. I want to try and get my first scan in before Christmas so have been a bit vague about LPM ;) 
I haven't told anyone yet (just DH, you girls and now the doc) - I'm a bit of a worrier so not sure about the plan for sharing the news. I'm worrying about telling my Mum - she hasn't really got used to me living over here yet and doesn't handle it very well. I know when I tell her that although she'll be really happy for me the only bit I'll see is her saying about how she can't be happy because its just something else she'll miss out on. I love my Mum to bits and know she loves me but me living here has definitely affected our relationship. I wish she'd put as much of an effort into seeing the good stuff and enjoying the relationship we could have as she does in seeing all the bad bits - I think she'd feel better about everything then as well . Any ways might tell her this weekend (then I don't have to worry and build it up on my head anymore). Looking forward to telling my in laws - they will be so happy :) Going to tell my brother and his wife first - they have had a lot of issues having the 2 they have (mc's fertility drugs and a 6 year wait for #2) and I know they are kind of trying for number 3 so want them to hear from me. Sorry for dumping the family drama on you girls :(

Hope you all have a fab Friday :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Abs what a bitch! I really want to hurt her :hugs:

Families are crazy missy!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Abs- I think you may only be 9 DPO, I did some chart stalking!! :coolio:

Missie- I don't know any non-crazy families!! Lol

Lisa- how are you feeling love?

Squeegs- glad you aren't itchy! Rashes are the worst!


----------



## number2woohoo

Loved the u/s photos, Rosie and 2mums :)
Abby - sorry to hear you're feeling upset. Come over to my office and I'll give you a banana milky way xo


----------



## Abby27

Oh yes pls! Today they are announcing redundancy, who is getting the chop! My meeting is at 11! So far there have been several people in tears, lots of people huddled around looking nervous!


----------



## number2woohoo

Squeegs. I don't know if you remember but I had the worst hives come up when I was just pregnant. I'm sure it was in some way related to a hormone surge, because I also had hives when I was pregnant the time before when I had a m/c. I think mine were also related to stress. 
If your rash gets itchy let me know because I got through lots of herbal safe for pregnancy type remedies before finding a couple that worked. 
The most effective, for anyone else perhaps googling this type of thing and landing here: mix 3 parts oatmeal with 1 part cornflour and enough water to form a paste, cover the rash with it. Leave it for an hour or two. Don't do this after cleaning the floor, it's the messiest bloody thing I've ever done, but it gave relief. 
Abby, I have my fingers majorly crossed for you for 11am. And I will up the ante in that case, to 2 banana milky ways and a piece of banana cake. Hmm, in my lunch today I have banana cake, a banana, and banana milky ways. Do you think I am craving bananas? I hadn't noticed till just now.


----------



## Abby27

I never get to eat them cause my DH is allergic to them! Like badly allergic, trip to the hospital allergic!


----------



## Newbie32

banana milky ways?????? Since when!

I may have to go shopping.


----------



## SJayne22

Hi everybody! Im completely behind but we have decided to start trying again now as we have a lot of things sorted here now! All the bfps have kept my hopes up so hopefully it will be our turn soon xx


----------



## Newbie32

yay Jayney!! Welcome back!!! XXX 

The front page will give you the latest stats hun xx


----------



## Melainey

Hey ladies :happydance:

Hour a poopy nights asleep!

Rosie cheeks awesome piccy :happydance:

Abby fingers crossed for 11 am Xx

Hi to everyone else,I can't remember ef all! Haha

Welcome back Jayne! 

Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Welcome back Jayney xo

Newbie, yeah I hadn't seen them before either. I do not eat chocolates and sweets except when pregnant though so maybe I hadn't noticed them before. 

Abby you poor thing, fancy being deprived of bananas! I love em, and am finding they help keep nausea at bay as well. Perhaps it is the vitamin b in them.


----------



## SJayne22

THanks girls it feels great to be back, this month feels different as had a lot of twinges and back ache even 4days in. Who knows! I have missed second guessing everything haha


----------



## MissieT

Abby - good luck in the 11 meeting. Fx'ed for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Newbie32

I am on a mission at lunchtime!!!!! Thanks number2!!

How'd the meeting go abs darling?

Wow smithy - those photos really are incredible, breaks my heart to look at the ones we he looks sad/in pain. I am awful at dealing with seeing any one else (human or animal) in pain, it kills me!

Squeegs has the rash gone away yet luv?


----------



## Newbie32

good to see you down there cossie - knew you wouldnt be able to stay away!!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

:hi: jayney

Abs, ill have everything crossed 

Nana, it was awfully heartbreaking. The things I seen in the pediatric icu were incredible. I watched open heart surgery on a 6 month old. They had no time to get him to theatre so they threw iodine everywhere and operated right there in the picu and saved him.


----------



## Abby27

Hi everyone, well my job is ok for the moment, pressure is going to be on us a bit though. :( but still employed for the moment...had I been in my old job, of earlier this year I think I would be out! Some of my friends might be going too :(


----------



## Lisasmith

That's so sad :(


----------



## Rosie_PA

That's awful Abs, so glad your job is safe!!


----------



## Newbie32

Booo...sad face sad face sad face...woolies only had berries and cream milky ways! no banana.

I think that maybe i should have the afternoon off to get over my sadness!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Abs i am so glad your job is ok....but i know working in a place where people are being laid off can be super stressful and very emotional. Hang in there gorgeous xxxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> Booo...sad face sad face sad face...woolies only had berries and cream milky ways! no banana.
> 
> I think that maybe i should have the afternoon off to get over my sadness!!!

ZOMG

I want berries and cream milky ways!!!

No, I NEED berries and cream milky ways!


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh, and Abs I am glad your job is ok. Hang in there kiddo. It's Friday.


----------



## Newbie32

lol!!! You mean you cant get those???? I figured my woolies was just shit!!!!

I am on a mission now. Banana milky ways. WHEREFOREARTTHOU!!!!

PS, the berries and cream aint bad ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, I think temping is a good idea. you only have to do it one cycle if you can figure out what your CBFM does, then you can just use that! Rash is still here, but hasn't spread any further. Still not itchy. good sign I guess.

Missie, Families are funy sometimes, I'm sure your mum will be thrilled for you, just take is as it comes & enjoy your inlaws excitement if you can't get your own mums yet. Does she have any other grandchildren yet?

Abbs, I really hate that evil bitch! I hope she gets her karma one day! I'm sure she will! things always have a way of working out for nice people, even if it does take time. Really horrible at work at the moment! I hope you stick around for long enough & get made redundant just as you're due to have a baby! That would be very handy! 

number 2 - a banana milkyway?!?! I've never heard such a thing!! Thanks for that re the hives, You were actually my first port of call! Mine are NOTHING like yours - you would laugh at me! lol just concerned about the spreading and that I'm not immune to rubella,, so wanted to be on the safe side! 

Jayney, good luck TTC again hun! 

Looney, hope you start feeling a bit more energetic again soon!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbs I can see we are going to have to arrange some kind of milky way swap.

Squiggs, my remedy will work for any itchiness, even if it is not hives, so keep it in the memory banks. How is that rash now? 

Hey, if I saw you somewhere in public I'd totally say, very loudly "Hey, Squeegs, how's that rash?" I'm not sure why the thought of that makes me giggle.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha Amanda, that reminds me of DH saying loudly while I was in the line to pay for my evening primrose oil "that'll get your mucous flowing!" hahahaha

My rash is going ok. hasn't really progressed, which is good! I'm hoping it fades a bit. If not, i'm glad I'm going to the doc's on Monday again and also getting a blood test, so can't really go too wrong I don't think. If it gets bad over the weekend, I'll get it checked again, but I will wait until something happens before I worry.

Thanks for asking me in a private location! hahaha


----------



## Abby27

Ah Home! i do love leaving work on a Friday! i could hear that people were about to come and ask me for some info, it was one minute before my home time so i just left....nine hours is enough for one day! it will be difficult over the next few weeks, and a lot of the people affected are my old team (that i once managed) so i feel for them, and wish i could help. 

Squeegs, my DH had a good perspective on the evil cow...he thinks she is probably quite jealous of my situation in life and feels the need to somehow state how awesome hers is. DH and i may not have loads of $$$$ but we have a very solid loving and equal relationship, and im not sure she does. i might be shy, where she is all talk and bravado, but i do have common sense, and am generally well respected....she is known as a gossip. SO i should try adn change my perspective....having said that Nana i do what you to meet her and challenge her to game of tennis! hahahahahahaha


----------



## number2woohoo

Squeegs... whoops I guess this is a bit public. At least I didn't ask how your rash is while gesticulating towards your nether regions. That would totally be worse. 
Abs I reckon you're on to something. I think lots of the time ppl who are a bit mean are actually a bit green.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Welcome back janey! Great to see u on here again. Best of luck in ttc this month! Xx

Today is day 1 of my pregnancy :) consultant has decided to go with a short course of IVF starting today!!! So all my injections I got now have to be changed for new ones and I start tonight. So if all goes to my plans and fingers crossed and prayers to the heavens and everything else I hope to be pregnant in about 3 wks. Hopefully it's twins so I don't have to go through this emotional roller coaster again :)
So I am nervous and excited and thankfully not sad anymore 

Sorry I haven't had a chance to catch up my head has not been in the right place but u have been reading all the posts and keeping up to date. 
Hope u all have a brilliant day 

PS - thank u again girls for all Ur kind words of encouragement. I really do appreciate it all. I finally caved and told my mum what has been happening so I feel a great weight has been lifted. Up until now u have been the only ones that I have told so thank u again. I really can't find the right words to say to let u know how much I mean it but I am sure u all get the idea :) love to u all xxxx


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi that is fantastic news!im excited for you!!! i havent been in the IVF world for a few years, so do they harvest eggs, fertilise and then pop them back in?


----------



## Newbie32

Cider cracked. God I love Fridays and leaving work too abs!

I somewhat caved today... The girl who is being trained to take on the support for the part of the project I've been working on has two weeks to learn what I did in about 4 mths. She is quite young and didn't have a choice, and started her training a little this week and knows she won't get there in two weeks, so I agreed to stay on as a casual if I don't have a job to start on the 19th, at an utterly ridiculously high day rate...so I get paid out as a full timer on the Friday, and then if I'm available will help her from the Monday. I kinda wanted to just go, but would rather not live off my redundancy whilst getting a job, and at this price at least it's kinda good for me too...it could only be a few days but in reality there aren't hundreds of jobs out there, so at least I can take my time finding the right one. My interview from last Monday ended up a no go, they thought I was over qualified and wouldn't be able to grow with the role. I have an interview on weds with a massive Aussie company, and in surprised they even wanted to see me cos this job would be a big step up!!! Maybe I've got no chance, but we will see! Hard to know how the recruiter got me an interview tho!!!!

Ababa I think you might be right on the milky ways!!!! 

Smithy you are an amazing mum going through all that, I think it would have destroyed me!

Much love everyone and happy Friday night!


----------



## Newbie32

Kiwi that's great news darling! Just fantastic. I can't wait to see your bfp in a few weeks!!! X


----------



## Newbie32

Hey squeegs, did your spotting stop? All this rash talk and I forgot to ask you!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Kiwi that is such exciting news! Can't wait to see how it turns out in 3 weeks time, my fingers are crossed so tight!
I'm glad you've shared your load with your mum too xoxo


----------



## number2woohoo

Cider - oh Sasha how I miss cider - have a big one for me.


----------



## Abby27

todays POAS adventure resulted in another lonely line....can i have a glass of wine? its been a hard day? but i dont have to. 

I need a new book to read, any one have any other enjoyable TTC suggestions?

Nana i think that sounds like a good idea re work, good Karma to you and yaay for the extra cash! has the witch stayed away?

Amanda, i do miss bananas! if we have kids i wonder if i shouldnt give them bananas either? its an odd allergy. I think flavoured mily ways would be so far removed from the actual fruit that it would be ok!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah ATM abs, but god I can feel her! I can o as late as cd16, so could be a day or two I guess...god I wish I'd not stopped temping this cycle! 

Had two for you ababa :) such perfect cider weather too! Wish they could make it non alcoholic but taste exactly the same!!!!

Go for it abs, a glass or two wont hurt hun xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Abs, darling have a drink! 
I need milky ways in all the flavours!
I can't eat raw banana, it makes me very ill but I can have cooked banana..

KIWI!!! Oh my gosh that's great news


----------



## Maddy40

:flower: Kiwi - I'm sooo happy for you . I know it isn't the way you would have preferred it, but you will have months and months to enjoy being preggers once you get a bean safely nestled in there. 

Rosie - gorgeous pics :thumbup:. Did you go alone or take someone with you to share the joy?

Abby - that's no good about work...did Evil Duffered Bitch :growlmad: retain her job? I think you're spot on with your assesment of what is going on with her.

Newbie - "temp a little". Now that's a concept I haven't heard of before :winkwink: 

MissieT - I'm amazed when people have trouble getting an early scan :shrug: My GP just wrote a referral for a dating scan and said "here, just in case you want to get an early scan, here's the paperwork". 

Jayney - welcome back love! Join the ever-shrinking group of ladies here that aren't UTD :cry:!

Mum2Q, 2woohoo, MajorBee, Angel, Smithy, Lainey and anyone else I missed (I know there will be someone...) - have a great day!

AFM I am not OPKing this month as I ran out and forgot too late to order more. Oh well, nothing we've done previously has worked so we'll just try :sex: and temping and see how that goes. Suddenly I'm very relaxed about the whole thing :coffee: Oh and DH got a job and starts next week. It's only part-time but permanent part-time which is fantastic as he gets sick leave, paid holidays etc. Sooo happy and he got a bonus :sex: for being such a good man.


----------



## Abby27

this is just the best time...this time right now, the longest time between now and going back to work. GLUG, hmmm a nice drop this


----------



## Abby27

Maddy as she is going on Mat leave they are leaving it at that. she doesnt need to come back to work because of all her millions you see!

its great that you feel more relaxed! just bd every second day till you get a temp rise! thats what i would do if i wasnt so addicted to weeing on things


----------



## Trying2b2mums

congrats rosie!! does look a bit like your DH :rofl:

abby- seems like preggo symtoms to me. good news about the job though, its still yours!

:rofl::rofl: at nana - "send me a pic and work address" we could all just jump her in the parking lot!!! she deserves it, damn evil duffered bitch

missy- its weird to have grown a penis, havent dealt with one of those in yearsssss. families are full of drama, we're flying my mum out here for the birth (or thats the plan, and hoping bean cooperates) my nana said she's coming too, haha. they weren't thrilled i moved over here, but also saw it as a great excuse to vacation. 

i can't stand bananas, or banana flavoured things, makes me gag, but jsut to be extra weird, i LOVE banana bread! :/

welcome back jayney!!! 

kiwi- great news, so excited for you!!!! fx for twins, maybe three even???? :) xxx

maddy- fx for you this month, relaxation and no stress helped me i reckon. enjoy it! and congrats to DH for his job!!!!


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - happy 1st day of being pregnant! You'll be 3 weeks pregnant before you know it! I'm really glad they're skipping straight to IVF :)


----------



## Newbie32

Go for it Maddy! I hope the relaxed approach this time does the job hun xxx great news about dh's job too xx

Ginny how are you doing hun?

2muns, (there's another new one I won't fix) I wish abs had. And that you'd been here to push my wheel chair over there!!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl::rofl: as a nun, (a mun, whatever that is) you know i'd push you anywhere, especially if we could swap you and evil duffered bitch and push her over a cliff.

although with all the evil duffered bitches surrounding this group, we may need a wheelchair built for 9


----------



## Abby27

id love to see that....two nuns pushing a Nana in her wheelchair to hit an evil duffered bitch with her cane! is it the wine or is that really funny? Oh my i am evil....

Edit: i just shared that with DH and he is pissing himself


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh I wish we could.

Does she have a large mouth abs? Perhaps I could shove a tennis ball in her gob and shut that evil mouth of hers!!!!

X


----------



## Newbie32

Would be hilarious abs!!


----------



## Abby27

DH says "Tennis ball would not be sufficient"

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## number2woohoo

All the banana talk has made me bake. Since I got home I've made a banana cake and I now have a raspberry vanilla self saucing pudding in the oven. Best hurry up and eat tea so I can get to the desert.


----------



## Newbie32

Bahahahaha abs!!!

Yum Amanda!! Address? ;) xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Abby27

The next time she goes on about her huge fortune, and how im doing everything in my life wrong, i will picture the nuns, the nana, the cane, the tennis ball! AWESOME

Amanda that sounds so great! i miss cooking with bananas! i used to make great muffins! 

Is that self saucing pudding your own recipe? i need more experiments for my blog!


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> All the banana talk has made me bake. Since I got home I've made a banana cake and I now have a raspberry vanilla self saucing pudding in the oven. Best hurry up and eat tea so I can get to the desert.

I'm coming for desert! Wait, what's for dinner?


----------



## Lisasmith

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Don't just picture it abs! Tell her nana and her nuns want to see her in the carpark. Now.


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Ladies,

Hope you all have had a good day today!

I have been in & out today reading everyone&#8217;s news. I can&#8217;t remember everything.

2mums & Roise &#8211; OMG love the scans they are sooo cutie&#8230;won&#8217;t be long & both of you 
will be holding your bundle of joy in your arms.

Jayne &#8211; Sooo good to have you back.

Smithy &#8211; Both you and your little boy are so courageous to go through surgery. 

Abby &#8211; So glad to hear you still have you job. 

Kiwi &#8211; I am sooo excited that you and DH have started the IVF. I can&#8217;t wait to hear when you inform us you got your BFP.

Maddy &#8211; Good luck with the BDing. That&#8217;s awesome to hear DH have a job.

Hello to Newbie, Melainey, Major, Angle, Ginny, Coss, LLMP, Number2, Quigley & Missie. Sorry if I have missed anyone!

AFM this morning when I wake up I went to the bathroom to check my cervix position it was almost not there. I have checking it over the last tww and notice it has been high & middle but never low like other cycle. So then I took the test ...positive!!! Excited, and so is the hubby. With tears of joy I wanted to share the news with you ladies and thank you for all your support through these times.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Lise that's fantastic!!! Congrats hun, I so knew it was your turn!

So we have our next double!!! So funny how it always goes in twos!!!

Yay!!!!!


----------



## MajorBee

Abby27 said:


> DH says "Tennis ball would not be sufficient"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA


Tennis racquet perhaps? 

Kiwi that's such great news! Can't wait to hear how it all goes. Glad you're able to share with ypur mum x 

Um girls, flavoured milky ways? Gonna need a care package from home methinks! I haven't seen them here! Colleague got back from s holiday in Oz so I got my cherry ripe & caramello koala fix whoop whoop! 

I'm on my way to work. Half day but already jealous reading your happy friday messages! 

Big hellos to everyone. I'm on my phone and its a b&@%h to type too much on.

:flower:


----------



## Abby27

OH WOW! LISA YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

Pic pls!?


----------



## MajorBee

Yay Lisa! Congrats, that's great news! Due date? 

Wanna pair up for our bfps next cycle Nana?


----------



## lisamfr

Here it is....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0652.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lisamfr

I am 4 weeks and 4 days. EDD is 9th July 2013

Going to try and keep it from family & friend until I am 12 wks which is on Christmas day so I am so excited about that!


----------



## Lisasmith

LISA!!! Omg congratulations :) that is amazing news :wohoo:


----------



## Abby27

i Love seeing two lines so much! congratulations Lisa, just awesome news, very happy for you!


----------



## lisamfr

Thanks you Abby I really hope you can join missie & I this month!! 

My fx for you hun xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

congrats lisa!!!! hoping for a boy for you!!!!!


----------



## lisamfr

Trying2b2mums said:


> congrats lisa!!!! hoping for a boy for you!!!!!

ummm I have my fx for a boy. But I am not 100% sure it will be a boy! This month we just relaxed and had fun a little to much fun. We started early so I think it might be a girl. xx


----------



## MajorBee

Yep love seeing those two lines.

Could be a threesome this month Abs?
AFM oh is back so yay for more BDg but still waiting to O? Thought I would have by now but hey Ho, temps say no. Maybe a faulty thermometer or a faulty ovary! Been stressed with work recently, hopefully just delayed. Wanna be joining the up the duff club ASAP! 

Ages ago someone was saying how they felt guilty yearning for another child when others are having so much trouble having their first. Gotta tell you, for me the ache for another comes Damn close to the a he for my first. For different reasons though, as I can't wait for my DD to have a sibling. 

Ah here's hoping babies are just round the corner for all of us! I do hope this thread stays together through births & first weeks & first birthdays! Might need to get the thread moved to another board though! 

Have great fridays you lot, so happy I stumbled across you. Not so happy I've got to work now... :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Early can still be a boy! Fx Lise xx

Major I'm hoping next month is Sasha month, and with Kiwi's ivf I think it could well be Sasha month, hopefully you'll be in it too!


----------



## Newbie32

I'm thinking a triple with abs this month too!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

sasha squared next month!!!!!!!!!! FX!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah for Sasha month!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisa - great news! Big congrats x


----------



## Abby27

Lisa according to the impatient womans guide to getting pregnant, the research shows the if you time sex close to Ov date it will likely be a girl, the further apart is a boy. she has examined all the research on this. once an egg is released if there is a time gap before a sperm meets the egg, generally only girl babies make it to implanting....so if you started early its likely to be a boy
its a great book!

i hope its my month too. it feel like its a sci fi fantasy for me, i cant even picture it happening. But i do feel like DH and i gave it a good go this month...havent had this much sex since we started dating! and to be honest....im tired!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah that book challenges shettles! Hope it's a boy Lise xx


----------



## Abby27

Off to bed i go! 
let us all dream happy tonight! xo

Edit: the dog just took himself off to bed! how funny, he senses its time


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby, your husband is very right. Right now, she has one thing you want really badly, but when you get it, you will realise how right your husband is, and you probably wouldn't really want 'what she's got' as her situation sucks! I like you hubby!!

Kiwi - so happy about everything, IVF, telling your mum, feeling excited and happy! Good on you! I'm very proud of you! And 3 weeks isn't a long time to wait, I'm glad your doc decided to go for IVF rather than making you go through treatments that won't work! Ethan is just around the corner! And hopefully a sister for him too!!! xox what was your mum's reaction hun?

Nana, that sounds like a good deal. at least you have your redundancy in your pocket, and you know you can walk away whenever you need to! I know you're a good worker & will want to do the right thing by them, but at least this way you are not obliged to be there, as a casual you can be unavailable, so if they do the wrong thing by you, bye bye! happy for you that you will have a job until your next one! :) I didn't have any today, just dark beige/yellowish kinda colour. I did have a tiny but of it just after a bowel movement (or a big shit in melainey's words lol) but have been having that every day since it started on Monday. The doc didn't even mention a scan to get checked out, so it kinda made me feel ok about it. I'd love a scan, but I know if I hold out, my scan will mean I'm in the safe zone, so holding off for it if I can! 

Abs - get amongst the wine. Even if you are duffered, a good drink will do no harm, will probably even help if it relaxes you a bit! it's on-going alcohol abuse that affects the baby, to drink now on the odd occasion when you don't know yet will be fine. 

Smithy, have you ever had BBQ'd banana? BBQ it in its skin, peel, eat - delicious!!!

Maddy - congrats on your DH's job! exciting! I think this month will go fine without OPKs! Just do it when you feel like it and you'll find a baby in your arms before you know it! well that would be a bit weird...lol maybe to go through the pregnancy & birth would be ideal so you know you didn't kidnap it! hahaha I think things are looking up for you! your appointment in a couple of weeks will give you answers if nothing happens on its own! 

2mums, I think you love banana bread cos its pretty much just a loaf of sugar....who wouldn't love it! hahaha 

Lisa! YAY!! Congratulations hun! That's so exciting! So glad all that weird cramping was leading to something!!! woo hoo! hope you get a little boy!

Major - I wouldn't worry hun, I haven't seen the flavoured milkyways either! lol I'm always a bit behind the times!!


----------



## Newbie32

Night abs xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Yay squeegs, I miss you!!!! X

In glad your doc isn't worried, but also want you to be able to see little legume in there!!! X

Much much love! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lisa, just saw that photo of your kids on the swing.... I can see hwy you're wondering about the hair colour on number 4!! hahah so gorgeous!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Yay squeegs, I miss you!!!! X
> 
> In glad your doc isn't worried, but also want you to be able to see little legume in there!!! X
> 
> Much much love! X

I miss you too Sashi-Skirt! hehe has been a big day, don't know why...you know how sometimes you get the the end of a day & you're just glad it's the end? 

yeah, I wanna see him too, but I think I'm also happy to wait. I've waited so long, Im trying hard not to rush it all along too much, cos I am excited about all the changes coming up!


----------



## Newbie32

:rofl::rofl: at sashi-skirt!!!!! 

I know that feeling very well, busy minds :)

Ah, so it's master legume then!!! Can't wait to see your scan but totally get wanting to enjoy every moment :) x


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> lisa, just saw that photo of your kids on the swing.... I can see hwy you're wondering about the hair colour on number 4!! hahah so gorgeous!

I know! Hahaha 

I've never had BBQ banana!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

abby- very interesting, always thought it was the other way around, re timing and boy/girl eggs. i know i'm getting ahead of myself, but will want to try for a girl our 2nd time around, i guess i'll have to do more research. 

shell- will be awesome to see your first scan, good on you for holding out!!! glad the spotting has stopped. love a sugar loaf ;)


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh got me what I was craving.. It's not going to stay in :(


----------



## MissieT

Massive congratulations Lisa - so happy to hear your news!!!!! What a lovely line!

Abby - I'm with the others and think you might join us!!

Kiwi - what great news! Your doc sounds ace. So good to hear you are feeling happier. I'm very excited about the Sasha month :)

Mmm BBQ banana! My favourite are if you slice them from top to bottom (still in the skin) stuff full of marshmallows and chocolate, wrap in foil and then BBQ! So good!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, I'm pretty convinced it's a boy! Which I am really happy about, cos I wanted a girl so bad, I though I might be disappointed about getting a boy (bad to say, I know) so now that I am so excited about having a little boy, I will have an extra special surpris in the delivery room if he turns out to be a she! haha

I thought it was the other way around, but know the book challenges that theory. I haven;t read it yet though! I am really not into the gender selection. I think its bloody hard enough to get pregnant full stop, you can try til you're blue in the face for something, but there are no guarantees, and I'd rather just get as much BD in as I can in hope that A sperm catches the egg. doesn't really matter at the end of the day, we'll all love what we get regardless!

smithy...BBQ banana....get amongst it! lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

MissieT said:


> Massive congratulations Lisa - so happy to hear your news!!!!! What a lovely line!
> 
> Abby - I'm with the others and think you might join us!!
> 
> Kiwi - what great news! Your doc sounds ace. So good to hear you are feeling happier. I'm very excited about the Sasha month :)
> 
> Mmm BBQ banana! My favourite are if you slice them from top to bottom (still in the skin) stuff full of marshmallows and chocolate, wrap in foil and then BBQ! So good!

wow...that sounds EPIC! haha I will try that one day!

I'm off to get a snack & head to bed lovely ladies!

have a great sleep!
xoxox


----------



## Lisasmith

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> yeah, I'm pretty convinced it's a boy! Which I am really happy about, cos I wanted a girl so bad, I though I might be disappointed about getting a boy (bad to say, I know) so now that I am so excited about having a little boy, I will have an extra special surpris in the delivery room if he turns out to be a she! haha
> 
> I thought it was the other way around, but know the book challenges that theory. I haven;t read it yet though! I am really not into the gender selection. I think its bloody hard enough to get pregnant full stop, you can try til you're blue in the face for something, but there are no guarantees, and I'd rather just get as much BD in as I can in hope that A sperm catches the egg. doesn't really matter at the end of the day, we'll all love what we get regardless!
> 
> smithy...BBQ banana....get amongst it! lol

Oh, I will! Might even have to try that one missy just mentioned too!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

shell -i'll bet dss would love a lil brother!!! are you going to find out, or wait until birth to know gender. I'll be thrilled with whatever the next one is, but seeing as though i have to time OV quite accurately anyways and not just BD we'll 'try' for a girl (for a while, not crazy long if its not happening) and be thrilled with whatever will be will be. but still getting wayyyy ahead of myself, as im still just wishing this one to be safe and healthy.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh smithy, I really hope it does!

I'm off to bed too gals, wiped out from a big week, and two ciders and a glass of white polished me off!

Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## ginny83

congrats Lisa! I'm glad the relaxed approach worked for you :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Oh smithy, I really hope it does!
> 
> I'm off to bed too gals, wiped out from a big week, and two ciders and a glass of white polished me off!
> 
> Sweet dreams xxx

Get some sleep <3


----------



## Lisasmith

Crying my eyes out watching toy story 3


----------



## SJayne22

Omg been. At work and missed so much! Congratulations Lisa that is amazing and so happy for you! Kiwi that is great news and I reckon plenty more will follow.with bfps next month! Night night everyone xxxx


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies...I'm so sorry I haven't been around - havent had chance to sit down! I'll check back tomorrow, but wanted to drop in and say hi and I haven't forgotten you all! :) xx


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies

Kiwi soooooo happy for you honey and praying that this is your month :happydance: hoping it's Sasha month :)

Abby I hope you are number 3 this month x

May I'm glad that you are taking the relaxed approach this month, and thrilled for DH new job x

Is it just me our is the thought if flavoured Milky way bars sound awful? Haha

Loving the image of the 2 nuns anda Nanna :rofl:

Sawyers soooooo glad that the shooting is nothing to worry about x

Lisa soooooo happy for you honey Xx very exciting  :hugs: 

Ababa how are you?

Rosie cheeks how you feeling?

Major hopefully you will be next  

Missie and sickness yet? 

Angel cakes how are you doing my love? Was thinking if you today! X

Nun one how is the other nun doing? How Is oh nose?x

Janey how are you?

Nanna great idea about the job honey x

Smithy how's the sickness honey?x

Hourly I haven't forgotten anybody

As for NE sickness I'd back in full force :( spent an hour on a bud today with my head in a bag dry reaching! Hate it! So embarrassing haha! Now headache is back and sick! Boo hoo!


----------



## Melainey

Ginny darling how could I forget you lovely lady! How are you today?Xx

Lucy honey how are you and those precious daughters of yours!x


----------



## ginny83

Sorry to hear your feeling sick Lainey :( When you saw the dr about your headache what did they say? Did they say it was because of hormones? I know headaches in pregnancy are common, just wondering if there's a reason.

I've been having lots of headaches since we lost bubs. I'll have to ask my GP about them but I think it must have something to do with my hormones probably trying to sort themselves out. My skin keeps breaking out too! It's horrible - I feel like I'm 15 again!! 

We've been busy starting to pack. As we're renting our place is open for inspection tomorrow - boo. I hate the thought of randoms looking at my stuff. I didn't realise how much there was! I have 3 big boxes of baby clothes and still not finished!! It was a bit depressing though coz a few weeks ago I thought I'd know the sex of the baby by now and be sorting out the clothes for the new baby :( 

Sorry I feel like all I do is write downer posts lately. The only shred of positive news I have is that I POAS again tonight and it basically looks like an evap line. Like you can kinda see something there but not sure. Hoping this means that I'm close to zero, then hopefully I'll O and then AF won't be too far away and I can be done with this.


----------



## Melainey

Yeah he just said that the hormones are affecting it! My sil had very bad headaches with the twinnies! Thankfully mine are only every now and again :)

Oh honey don't be silly! Its going to take time for you to heal and we are all here for you through this tough time Xx I'm praying that you fall pregnant againin very soon and that you get your little addition Xx 

Did you get any tests back yet?x


----------



## ginny83

Nah, still waiting for a letter with the date of my appointment with the miscarriage clinic. I think it'll be early Dec - so won't find out anything until then. 

Thanks lovelies for all the support too xx

Oh we decided on a name for our puppy - Oscar :)


----------



## Melainey

Hopefully you can get some answers then :hugs: 

Oh yay  such a cute name :) he is soooooo gorgeous!x


----------



## cossime

OMFG!!!! Congratulations lisafr!!!!!!!!!! I've been trying to catch up and now that he votes are both finally asleep, I have just finished reading everything!! Such beautiful lines too:) and what a Christmas present!!! Enjoy the excitement-such great news! Hopefully when I log back on, there will be more bfp announcements!!! 

Hi to everyone else!!! xxx Langkawi is divine!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Cossi- enjoy your holiday!!!! 

Lisa- congrats Hun!!! Beautiful lines!!! Xx :happydance:

Ginny- Oscar is an adorable name!!!

Abs- DH went with me to the scan.

Lainey- hope you feel better soon! Xx

Nana and Abada- all this milky way talk is making my stomach growl!!!! Lol

Jayne- welcome back :flower:

Kiwi: happy first day of your pregnancy!!! Fx'd for you!!! Xx

Hi everyone else!! :wave: hope you all have a wonderful day!! Xx


----------



## Maddy40

Morning everyone, hope you all have a happy Sunday. I am at work, so hope you all get to have a lie-in and enjoy it for me.


----------



## Newbie32

Good morning gorgeous ladies!

Lucy nice to see you hun!

Lainey I was wondering how you were feeling hun, sorry to hear about being so unwell! I hope it passes quickly for you x

Ginny never feel bad about talking about how you feel, it's not a downer! It's part of the process and we are all here with our shoulders ready whenever you need them xx

Cossie good girl for checking in again! Hope you're having a fab time x

Rosiecheeks darling! How are you going? Hopefully avoiding the ms at the moment? X

Morning maddy :hi: sorry you have to work today! 

Morning to all of the rest of you gorgeous ladies! I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend xxx


----------



## MajorBee

Hi ladies :hi:

Just a quick hello & good morning to those of you down under :)

I'm settled into my Friday night - waiting for the OH to turn up with some icecream!!

Have lovely lovely weekends xx

Oh and hello to those not down under of course!! Is that just Kiwi & me - or are there other expats lurking up here in the northern hemisphere?


----------



## Newbie32

Morning major, have a great night!

Rosie is in the states too :)


----------



## Abby27

Morning ladies, Ginny I love that name! It's actually the only name dh and I can ever agree on! I used to hate it when people would inspect a house we were in too. And never feel bad for posting what you feel! It's what we are all about. 

Just a quick pop in this morning, what is everyone doing today? I'm thinking of going to Clark rubber to pick up this years pool! They are great fun!


----------



## SJayne22

Morning ladies! Thanks for having me back! Im great thanks Lainey, sorry you are suffering but it's for the best reason ever! 

Ginny I think you have to let your.emotions out and this is what we are here for!

I hope everybody has a fabulous weekend  

My temp is up a tiny bit again but losing hope as it's usually higher than this by now. Oh well! 

Xxxx


----------



## Abby27

Hey Jayne, wierd charts are the ones that tend to get the job done, so don't lose hope!


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Jayney, just looked at your chart. Are you using a basal temp thermometer that read 2 decimal points? All your temps seem to only be a single decimal .1, .2, .3 etc. If you get a thermometer with 2 decimal points you will see more variation in your temps I think. 

For example my temps yesterday were 36.49 and today 36.50. On Fertility Friend that shows a temp rise - which will contribute to establishing if I have O'd. But if I only measured single decimal points it would have shown 36.5 both days and wouldn't count as a temp rise in FF.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning everyone! 

Lainey, feel better soon Hun!

Ginny, love the name! Downer posts are quite appropriate for how you must be feeling hun! Post whatever you're feeling, we're here to help! Wish I had the words to say to make you feel ok. It just bloody sucks what's happened to you!

Cossi, hope you're having a great time!!

Sorry to keep saying this when I say I'm not going to ceap on about it, but I really think nana and Abby are our next pair! I really want Sasha month next month, but I really just have this nervous excitement feeling that nana and Abby are just waiting for the test to turn positive this time round!

Love you all! Big hellO to everyone I missed!!! Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Lol squeegs darling! Doesn't help that looks like I o'd late and can't be sure when it was! I remember having lots of ewcm after my ride, I think the day after..I can't remember when cos didn't note it, but that probably puts me at about 12dpo today, so witch tomorrow? I'm pretty sure those spermies wouldn't live for 6 days to have caught it! But we can still have our ic dream darling! Just no getting sad when she does fly in!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## SJayne22

Hey, no I couldn't find one so just use a regular one and you make an excellent point!

Where did you girls get yours from?


----------



## Abby27

I do hope so Squeegs! but the more i hope, the more i worry i will crash.


----------



## Abby27

SJayne22 said:


> Hey, no I couldn't find one so just use a regular one and you make an excellent point!
> 
> Where did you girls get yours from?

Hey Janyne, i find the chemist generally stock them, next to the pregnancy tests....and, oddly enough the condoms


----------



## Newbie32

Fx for you abs hun!!! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs, holy temp spike! I know lots of people get early bfps, but nut everyone! Hang in there!

Jayney, I just used a 1 decimal place one, ne Eric had any troubles with it. It still shows a change. 

Nana, I think you just had a sweaty vagina after your big ride!!! LOL! It's just this feeling u have. 

DH was upset I was neglecting him for you this morning. I told him you girls were very important to me, you helped me get my bfp. His response was: so how did that happen? Did they drug me, milk me & you got pregnant 2mums style? 
Hahaha made me laugh! I assure him we did no such thing lol


----------



## Newbie32

:rofl: @ sweaty vagina!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Aw, we love you squeegs!!! Thank your dh for allowing us to steal you away gorgeous girl!!!

I agree re abs, hang in there hun!!! Hope to see that temp rise and rise!!!

XX


----------



## Abby27

I'm wondering if the wine had something to do with temp, didn't have that much. But my temp has been much higher before in tww. I'm still thinking i ov'd.
Late.
Nana I think you are in it still, ur cbfm might.have been right! 
Shell I got a similar thing from my dh today...he does get a kick out of how much I enjoy being here with you ladies though...he esp enjoys trash talk about evil bitch ( after her cruel treatment of our doggy he cant stand her)


----------



## Newbie32

A little wine shouldn't affect it abs, alcohol can affect my temps but only if I have like a whole bottle and don't sleep well!!


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies!

Sweaty vagina :rofl: hahaha hahaha I almost poised myself hahaha

Jayne I got mine online cause I couldn't find one in chemist only 12 dollars :)

Nanna I think you should take your temp to see where you are at?x

Squiggles DH is too cute hahaha

Major yay for I've cream yum yum!

Hi everyone else.. Just a quick hi cause I'm going away for the day and night and won't have reception Xx love you ladies lots and lots and would love to cone back to more bfps (Abby and Nanna) xxx


----------



## Newbie32

We will miss you Lainey!!!!! I hope you have a lovely weekend xxx are you camping? If do maybe the fresh air and great outdoors might help you to feel better and recharge the batteries xxx


----------



## Melainey

We rented Pretty cottage in the wilderness hehe but it has a wood fire and is in the forest do I suppose glam camping :winkwink: hehe xx


----------



## Newbie32

Sounds divine!!!! Enjoy sweetheart xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha he doesn't really mind, he just enjoys stirring me up! Lol 

Enjoy your night away! Hope the glamping makes you feel good!

Nana do you still feel like af is coming, or has it eased up?


----------



## ginny83

Newbie - I'm being selfish but I want you to test! Looking at your cycles on FF you've only had one cycle that's been 29 days - every other cycle you would have had AF by now!! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Totally agree with Ginny!

Ginny, how you feeling hun?! Xx thinking of you


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah still feels like it squeegs...gin I did an ic a couple nights ago and was stark white...I keep going to the loo expecting to find the witch has landed!!! I don't think will be long now...


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I am getting really fidgety wanting it so badly for you! 

I didn't feel like af was coming leading up to it, but after bfp I felt like I had af. Still do. I hear a lot of people feel like that before af is even due tho. I think Monday morning will be a good test day, cos regardless you will be late, but you can still be strong and not test til then!


----------



## ginny83

I definitely get AF cramps with BFPs - normally only get cramps on the heaviest day of AF

Still got my fingers crossed Newbie :)

I'm feeling a bit better today x


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks gin and squeegs xx

Gin I'm glad you're feeling better today hun xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, I'm the same. only ever got cramps on heaviest day sometimes 2 days of AF.

Ginny, I'm Glad you're feeling slightly better. do most people know, or are you still having to have that conversation? How is DF coping!? xoxo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey- i'm with you, stick to normal original milky ways!!! We're doing good, OH is feeling better, we're having a lazy home day and going to the movies later. So sorry you're feeling so ill, hope it passes quickly. Have fun, will miss you and all your auto corrections!! 

ginny- :hugs: my heart goes out to you, its a hard enough time for you without added pressure of strangers and breaking out. Save those clothes, you'll need them again soon!! xx Oscar!!!! love, love, love that name, sooo cute!

:rofl::rofl: @ shell!!! and DH!!! 2 mums style works hey! 
OH has a love hate with this forum too, she's loves hearing all the updates, and loves that it keeps me busy while she studies, but hates that it can take up time or i refuse to do something until after i've caught up and wrote back. 

:jo: i was af'y with bfp too, lots of cramps, swore she was flying in low

maddy- i had a big sleep in, didnt get my arse outta bed til 11. just finished breakky and not hurrying to do much else. ;) hope work passes quickly for you today!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Hey girls :) sorry I'm sucking at catching up. I am reading everything though, promise.


----------



## Newbie32

Morning 2mums!!! Hope you have a lovely relaxing day xx

Smithy it's ok hun, we know what a rough trot you're having and that you love us :)

Squeegs big kiss for you gorgeous!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I do love you all


----------



## Newbie32

And we love you too smithy!!!! X


----------



## Lisasmith

I also love my sweet daughter "mummy, you are a funny colour! Shall I get the bucket and a flannel? "


----------



## Newbie32

Aw!!!!! That's so cute!!!!!! What a little darling!!! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

such a sweetie lisa, but :( that you need to hear that, hope you can get past this yucky sickness soon!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies!!

My Fx'd for Abs and Nana too!! 2 more BFPs in the next few days I can just feel it! 

Lisa, have you considered trying B6 for your MS? I'm thinking its keeping it at bay for me. When TTC I noticed I had a short luteal phase so after reading that b6 can hlp lengthen it I started taking about 200 mg a day. Then when I got my BFP I did some research that said it can "help support early pregnancy by supporting progesterone levels.". While talking to my doc after my scan I mentioned it and asked if I should keep taking it and he said absolutely, it's also shown to reduce MS! Then I started thinking about it and realized I only get really nauseated about 2 hrs before bed, and I take it with my prenatal at bed time so it's prob starting to wear off about 2 hrs before hand! Sorry such a long post but wanted to give my rationale, hope it can help someone!! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie_PA said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> My Fx'd for Abs and Nana too!! 2 more BFPs in the next few days I can just feel it!
> 
> Lisa, have you considered trying B6 for your MS? I'm thinking its keeping it at bay for me. When TTC I noticed I had a short luteal phase so after reading that b6 can hlp lengthen it I started taking about 200 mg a day. Then when I got my BFP I did some research that said it can "help support early pregnancy by supporting progesterone levels.". While talking to my doc after my scan I mentioned it and asked if I should keep taking it and he said absolutely, it's also shown to reduce MS! Then I started thinking about it and realized I only get really nauseated about 2 hrs before bed, and I take it with my prenatal at bed time so it's prob starting to wear off about 2 hrs before hand! Sorry such a long post but wanted to give my rationale, hope it can help someone!! Xx

So I can take it on top of the b vitamins in the prenatals? If so I'm
Willing to try. This is torture


----------



## Rosie_PA

Yes, prenatals only have about 25mg, you can take up to 200-250mg a day (it's water soluble so you pee out what you can't absorb) they recommend splitting it into doses every 8 hrs


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie_PA said:


> Yes, prenatals only have about 25mg, you can take up to 200-250mg a day (it's water soluble so you pee out what you can't absorb) they recommend splitting it into doses every 8 hrs

Oh, thank you! Ill look into buying some ASAP


----------



## Newbie32

Great advice Rosiecheeks!!! Smithy I so hope it helps hun xxx


----------



## ginny83

hope the B6 works for you Smithy! Let us know how it goes! x

I've told most people that I see often. My mum told my family for me - I knew as they found out because then they called me. I don't mind talking about it with them it was just the thought of calling them and saying "hi how are ya. by the way I lost the baby" I didn't want to do. My close friends have told our friends in our extended group and I've let all my mums group friends know.

So really it's just facebook friends that I rarely speak to in real life that don't know. 

We held off telling our UK friends as a couple that we're really close to were due with their baby in mid October and we didn't want to freak them out. They finally had their baby 2 weeks overdue a couple of days ago - a little boy called Finn. So well tell UK people when we speak to them next.

I can't believe it's only been 3 weeks since I found out - feels like a lifetime.


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh Ginny, I seriously admire you. You are an incredibly strong woman, and the way you have dealt/are dealing with this is just amazing xxx


----------



## ginny83

Hopefully I'll confuse all those facebook people I don't talk to much (mainly high school and old work friends) and I'll post a photo of myself in May with a big bump. They'll think I'm Jessica Simpson with the worlds longest pregnancy lol


----------



## Newbie32

Lol Ginny, yes!!!!! Cannot wait to see you with another beautiful bump!!!! Xxx


----------



## ginny83

Newbie - I don't feel strong at all. Sometimes I annoy myself because I try and think of a positive from the situation... eg. if we never had the first loss we would have a newborn around now which would suck with moving house at the same time. 

Really though, I know I'd be more than happy to struggle moving with a newborn or while being pregnant than have gone through what I've gone through. It's almost like I'm trying to trick myself into thinking it's not that bad :(


----------



## Newbie32

I know you don't feel it hun, and I totally understand what you're saying, but the fact that you are able to talk about how you are feeling shows your inner strength itself. You haven't shut down, and locked the world out, as I imagine I would have. You are one strong lady and you should give yourself credit for that hun! There is nothing wrong with the thoughts you're having. You're human. And I know we all think you are amazing xxx


----------



## Abby27

Ginny totally with Nana here! life has thrown you some shit, and you are getting through it, seeing the light at the end of the tunnel and processing it all. i totally admire that. great things are coming your way babe, i can feel it!


----------



## Abby27

Well this years pool has been purchased! got some christmas shopping for my cousins in, the dog got some treats and a toy duck! all in all, a good saturday morning! 
now watching dirty dancing :)


----------



## Newbie32

Well done abs!

Just started spotting so the witch will arrive in full force by later evening/morning. Good to know cbfm got it completely wrong! Will see if 'monny' learns it better this cycle with 2mums magic sticks!!!

Xx


----------



## Abby27

Sorry Nana! im thinking of getting one myself! So will be guided by your experience this month! after my two pos opk this month im starting to think that charting is the just the best way. do it till the temp goes up. 

but i just dont know, my cycle is so whacky.


----------



## Maddy40

Sorry newbie...hate the witch. Hope this is the last one you see for a while.


----------



## ginny83

Do you have an IC OPKs you could use at the same time too? Would be interesting to see how they all compare

My temping is not going well! yesterday I forgot and then this morning the battery went flat! grr luckily I'm obsessed and have a second thermometer! haha

Abs - the pool looks like it would be amazing on a hot day! Our friends bought a similar one last summer and DF and I initially thought it would be crap, but it was great!


----------



## ginny83

Abs - what happens if you don't discard those 2 temps?


----------



## Abby27

Actually if i take the pos opk off, my first one, then FF doesnt see any ov pattern at all! ive decided im just not producing eggs. well that could be todays general depression. its a bit all seasons with me today! 

the pool is great. when we got our first one we thought it would be crap to, but then it worked out great. takes the sting out of the hot days. our back yard is slanty, and so DH has to do some serious magic to make it work.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## Abby27

there you go Ginny, that is interesting, has me at 10DPO now


----------



## Newbie32

I reckon you're duffers abs!!! X


----------



## Abby27

thanks Nana, im very much voting on team Sasha next month! it will be a BFP bonanza! 
i just hope i dont have another 17 day LP like last month, that can really fuck with your head. 
if i am 10dpo, then my chances are less, not terrible but less.


----------



## Newbie32

Going to try to book dh in to see doc to get sa referral on tues....hoping all is good, even that will mean problem is me!!! X

Hang in there hun, I still have faith in you xx


----------



## Abby27

Oh you guys like my wedding picture! arent my nieces and nephew just the cutest!


----------



## Newbie32

Of course we like it, it's gorgeous!!!! X


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: girls,

Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend. I am up about to get ready for work :( I hate working on saturdays!

NEWBIE - I am so sorry that the witch is on her way. I hate Halloween! Thankfully she wont be around for another year for you :)

ABBY - your chart does look great and very promising. All of my fingers and toes are crossed for you. Hang on in there for a couple more days. 

GINNY - you are truly an amazing and inspiring woman. What you have gone through and how you have handled it is a massive credit to you. :hugs:

Well last night I began my treatment starting with my first night of needles. The plan that they have for me is 2 nights of one injections then starting on sunday I have 2 needles - one to get my follicles going and one to stop me ovulating which is quite funny as all this time I am wanting to O and now they are trying to get me to stop. DH, bless him, was very good in giving the needle. I am a big baby when it comes to that. 
But anyhow on thursday (8th) i have a scan to see how I am going then another scan on saturday (10th) with a drug free day. On monday or tuesday (12/13th) the needles stop but I then have more drugs to take (tablets thank god) they will then do egg removal and eggs will be introduced to sperm and in 3-5 days after that they implant them again which is when I begin my TTW. The max eggs they implant is 3 providing I have 3 great eggs. But they will mainly hope for 2. If i am fortunate enough to have more then 3 eggs they will freeze the others for a later time seeing htey are of good quality (all of this is fingers crossed of course). 
So i will need all of your prayers in the coming weeks that Ethan will be fine and stick and who knows he might have a brother or sister or who knows even more he might have 2 brothers or sisters! :rofl: 
MUM2Q - that is when I will have to get intouch with your sister about handling three! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

kiwipauagirl said:


> :hi: girls,
> 
> Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend. I am up about to get ready for work :( I hate working on saturdays!
> 
> NEWBIE - I am so sorry that the witch is on her way. I hate Halloween! Thankfully she wont be around for another year for you :)
> 
> ABBY - your chart does look great and very promising. All of my fingers and toes are crossed for you. Hang on in there for a couple more days.
> 
> GINNY - you are truly an amazing and inspiring woman. What you have gone through and how you have handled it is a massive credit to you. :hugs:
> 
> Well last night I began my treatment starting with my first night of needles. The plan that they have for me is 2 nights of one injections then starting on sunday I have 2 needles - one to get my follicles going and one to stop me ovulating which is quite funny as all this time I am wanting to O and now they are trying to get me to stop. DH, bless him, was very good in giving the needle. I am a big baby when it comes to that.
> But anyhow on thursday (8th) i have a scan to see how I am going then another scan on saturday (10th) with a drug free day. On monday or tuesday (12/13th) the needles stop but I then have more drugs to take (tablets thank god) they will then do egg removal and eggs will be introduced to sperm and in 3-5 days after that they implant them again which is when I begin my TTW. The max eggs they implant is 3 providing I have 3 great eggs. But they will mainly hope for 2. If i am fortunate enough to have more then 3 eggs they will freeze the others for a later time seeing htey are of good quality (all of this is fingers crossed of course).
> So i will need all of your prayers in the coming weeks that Ethan will be fine and stick and who knows he might have a brother or sister or who knows even more he might have 2 brothers or sisters! :rofl:
> MUM2Q - that is when I will have to get intouch with your sister about handling three! :)

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Lisasmith said:


> kiwipauagirl said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls,
> 
> Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend. I am up about to get ready for work :( I hate working on saturdays!
> 
> NEWBIE - I am so sorry that the witch is on her way. I hate Halloween! Thankfully she wont be around for another year for you :)
> 
> ABBY - your chart does look great and very promising. All of my fingers and toes are crossed for you. Hang on in there for a couple more days.
> 
> GINNY - you are truly an amazing and inspiring woman. What you have gone through and how you have handled it is a massive credit to you. :hugs:
> 
> Well last night I began my treatment starting with my first night of needles. The plan that they have for me is 2 nights of one injections then starting on sunday I have 2 needles - one to get my follicles going and one to stop me ovulating which is quite funny as all this time I am wanting to O and now they are trying to get me to stop. DH, bless him, was very good in giving the needle. I am a big baby when it comes to that.
> But anyhow on thursday (8th) i have a scan to see how I am going then another scan on saturday (10th) with a drug free day. On monday or tuesday (12/13th) the needles stop but I then have more drugs to take (tablets thank god) they will then do egg removal and eggs will be introduced to sperm and in 3-5 days after that they implant them again which is when I begin my TTW. The max eggs they implant is 3 providing I have 3 great eggs. But they will mainly hope for 2. If i am fortunate enough to have more then 3 eggs they will freeze the others for a later time seeing htey are of good quality (all of this is fingers crossed of course).
> So i will need all of your prayers in the coming weeks that Ethan will be fine and stick and who knows he might have a brother or sister or who knows even more he might have 2 brothers or sisters! :rofl:
> MUM2Q - that is when I will have to get intouch with your sister about handling three! :)
> 
> I'm so excited for you!Click to expand...

Ah thanks hun. How are you feeling? Have you gotten some good anti-sickness drugs yet? I hope it goes away for you soon.


----------



## Newbie32

Kiwi that's fantastic!!! Can't wait to see your bfp!!! X


----------



## Lisasmith

kiwipauagirl said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwipauagirl said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls,
> 
> Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend. I am up about to get ready for work :( I hate working on saturdays!
> 
> NEWBIE - I am so sorry that the witch is on her way. I hate Halloween! Thankfully she wont be around for another year for you :)
> 
> ABBY - your chart does look great and very promising. All of my fingers and toes are crossed for you. Hang on in there for a couple more days.
> 
> GINNY - you are truly an amazing and inspiring woman. What you have gone through and how you have handled it is a massive credit to you. :hugs:
> 
> Well last night I began my treatment starting with my first night of needles. The plan that they have for me is 2 nights of one injections then starting on sunday I have 2 needles - one to get my follicles going and one to stop me ovulating which is quite funny as all this time I am wanting to O and now they are trying to get me to stop. DH, bless him, was very good in giving the needle. I am a big baby when it comes to that.
> But anyhow on thursday (8th) i have a scan to see how I am going then another scan on saturday (10th) with a drug free day. On monday or tuesday (12/13th) the needles stop but I then have more drugs to take (tablets thank god) they will then do egg removal and eggs will be introduced to sperm and in 3-5 days after that they implant them again which is when I begin my TTW. The max eggs they implant is 3 providing I have 3 great eggs. But they will mainly hope for 2. If i am fortunate enough to have more then 3 eggs they will freeze the others for a later time seeing htey are of good quality (all of this is fingers crossed of course).
> So i will need all of your prayers in the coming weeks that Ethan will be fine and stick and who knows he might have a brother or sister or who knows even more he might have 2 brothers or sisters! :rofl:
> MUM2Q - that is when I will have to get intouch with your sister about handling three! :)
> 
> I'm so excited for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah thanks hun. How are you feeling? Have you gotten some good anti-sickness drugs yet? I hope it goes away for you soon.Click to expand...

Thanks got asking honey. I'm still rather ill and nothing much is working. Going to try the vitamin b6.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi- FX incredibly crossed for you. and sending very healthy and sticky egg thoughts!!!! xxx


----------



## lisamfr

Hello Girls,

I just pop in to say hello & then I had a few pages to catch up on. On a saturday you girls are pretty chatty.

Abby &#8211; Now I am totally confused. I thought it was the other way around to like 2mums. Too late now. We will find out in a couple of weeks if Audrina is having a sitter or brother. 

Ginny - love the puppy name Oscar!

Melainey - hope your having a fantastic time away!

Hope everyone is enjoying there Sunday! xx


----------



## lisamfr

kiwipauagirl said:


> :hi: girls,
> 
> Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend. I am up about to get ready for work :( I hate working on saturdays!
> 
> NEWBIE - I am so sorry that the witch is on her way. I hate Halloween! Thankfully she wont be around for another year for you :)
> 
> ABBY - your chart does look great and very promising. All of my fingers and toes are crossed for you. Hang on in there for a couple more days.
> 
> GINNY - you are truly an amazing and inspiring woman. What you have gone through and how you have handled it is a massive credit to you. :hugs:
> 
> Well last night I began my treatment starting with my first night of needles. The plan that they have for me is 2 nights of one injections then starting on sunday I have 2 needles - one to get my follicles going and one to stop me ovulating which is quite funny as all this time I am wanting to O and now they are trying to get me to stop. DH, bless him, was very good in giving the needle. I am a big baby when it comes to that.
> But anyhow on thursday (8th) i have a scan to see how I am going then another scan on saturday (10th) with a drug free day. On monday or tuesday (12/13th) the needles stop but I then have more drugs to take (tablets thank god) they will then do egg removal and eggs will be introduced to sperm and in 3-5 days after that they implant them again which is when I begin my TTW. The max eggs they implant is 3 providing I have 3 great eggs. But they will mainly hope for 2. If i am fortunate enough to have more then 3 eggs they will freeze the others for a later time seeing htey are of good quality (all of this is fingers crossed of course).
> So i will need all of your prayers in the coming weeks that Ethan will be fine and stick and who knows he might have a brother or sister or who knows even more he might have 2 brothers or sisters! :rofl:
> MUM2Q - that is when I will have to get intouch with your sister about handling three! :)

Kiwi - its so good to hear you happy and excited again!! I wish you all the best hun & look forward to your BFP!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi that is awesome, you sounds really positive about the process to! great hun! i really want this for you! 

Im just back from dinner with DH and his best friend.....the good thing about DH and i is that we have been friends since we were teenagers, so his Best friend is one of my close friends. all around it was a lovely dinner. 

Yes Lisa i thought it was the other way around too. but the book challenges that theory. 

Nana and the Nun! (you could be a band) i see you down there, HI! i hope the witch is over quickly nana, then onto Sasha month!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks gorgeous, night all xxx


----------



## Abby27

Happy dreams Sasha! xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Kiwi - that's so exciting! x

Ginny - agree with the general consensus, you are brave and strong x

Funny the talk should turn to B6, I started berocca today hoping it will help me. Shall report back.

All - night night :)


----------



## Maddy40

kiwipauagirl said:


> :hi: girls,
> 
> Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend. I am up about to get ready for work :( I hate working on saturdays!
> 
> NEWBIE - I am so sorry that the witch is on her way. I hate Halloween! Thankfully she wont be around for another year for you :)
> 
> ABBY - your chart does look great and very promising. All of my fingers and toes are crossed for you. Hang on in there for a couple more days.
> 
> GINNY - you are truly an amazing and inspiring woman. What you have gone through and how you have handled it is a massive credit to you. :hugs:
> 
> Well last night I began my treatment starting with my first night of needles. The plan that they have for me is 2 nights of one injections then starting on sunday I have 2 needles - one to get my follicles going and one to stop me ovulating which is quite funny as all this time I am wanting to O and now they are trying to get me to stop. DH, bless him, was very good in giving the needle. I am a big baby when it comes to that.
> But anyhow on thursday (8th) i have a scan to see how I am going then another scan on saturday (10th) with a drug free day. On monday or tuesday (12/13th) the needles stop but I then have more drugs to take (tablets thank god) they will then do egg removal and eggs will be introduced to sperm and in 3-5 days after that they implant them again which is when I begin my TTW. The max eggs they implant is 3 providing I have 3 great eggs. But they will mainly hope for 2. If i am fortunate enough to have more then 3 eggs they will freeze the others for a later time seeing htey are of good quality (all of this is fingers crossed of course).
> So i will need all of your prayers in the coming weeks that Ethan will be fine and stick and who knows he might have a brother or sister or who knows even more he might have 2 brothers or sisters! :rofl:
> MUM2Q - that is when I will have to get intouch with your sister about handling three! :)

Hey Kiwi, good for you embracing this process so wholeheartedly :flower:. There's an Aussie ladies IVF thread under Assisted Conception where there are lots of others going through the process too (I reckon we'll be going down that path so I've been over there too ;)


----------



## Maddy40

Morning ladies! At work again today. 6am starts on a Sunday are great, no traffic getting to work and I'm home mid-afternoon to enjoy some time with the family. Left 2 baskets of wet washing for DH to hang out plus the dishwasher to empty since I'm not home :) 

And as I expected, FF has given me crosshairs and we missed the big O again this month. Sigh. 

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## SJayne22

Hi ladies,

Maddy I think we missed ours too but you never know! Fx this is your month!

Rosie great info about the b6, when the time comes I will definitely try it.

Kiwi it sounds.so exciting! Praying for sticky triplets for you!

Sasha sorry the witch got you, im getting my Sasha hat on ready for Sasha.month next time! 

Ginny the girls are right that you are an incredible person, just do things your way and in your own time, you will have that beautiful newborn before you know it

Hello all my other beauties!

As for me who knows. Lower back ache, indigestion, excruciating nips which is ridiculous for 6 dpo! Achey and really heavy feeling in my tummy but I said to Dh im sick of getting my hopes up 

Only time will tell

Xxxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Aaaaarrgh I go mia for a day and a half and I come back to 20+ pages!!! All caught up now - only took me and hour and ten mins :) :rofl: 

Soooo much news!!!

Lisa! Yay :wohoo: so so happy for you!!!

Kiwi so please they are starting you straight on Ivf - one of my beasties fell on her first go of Ivf only a month ago - I'm sure that will be your experience too!!! Can't wait to see scan pics of Ethan and his siblings in a few weeks!!! - by the way I have an Ethan in my class and he is the politest sweetest boy ever - a cute cheeky smile too!

Sash - boo about the witch!!! Doggy treats will be on their way to you on Monday - I had them all ready in my car and then forgot to go to the post office on Friday!!! Doh!

Smithy I hope the B6 works wonders!

Abs please poas today!!! I really think this is your month!!

Jayney!!! Yay for ttc again!

Ginny you are so strong and brave! We see it even though you don't feel it xx

Read everything else but am on my phone so won't attempt a massive catch up!

We are off to another doggy event today - paws in the park at balcombe heights reserve in baulkham hills - goes from 10-3 if any of you sydneyites are free and keen to come :) AF is still around for me but has only been a few days so far and all light so no complaints yet - if she is still here in a week I'll be sad though!

Have a great day all - love you. X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, that stupid naughty witch bitch whore bitch! Hope she gets knocked off her broom for good this time round! I hate her! I'm so excited for Sasha month!

Ginny, I agree you're a beautiful woman & you're handling a terrible situation very well. Don't forget, you're allowed to cry & be sad for yourself & your family, don't feel you have to put on a brave face every day! Remember you're human! Xx

Abby, thinking you're defo utd!! 

Smithy hope the vitamins work! 

Kiwi, so excited for you! I've heard ivf is a very emotional ride, I know it's super exciting, but remember we're here if you have a bad day amongst the good ones!!! So excited that Ethan will be around after not too long!!

Maddy, looking forward to your next appointment!! 

Angel, hope the witch flies out soon! How long did it last before you got sick? Will be great to see a short period as a sign your body is getting back on track! 

Ababa, hope you're feeling ok!!

Looney, hope you're enjoying your mini break!!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks darlings xxx I hate her too! Here's hoping this is the last time for a long time!!!!

Hope everyone has a great Sunday xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Squeegs - she usually flew in for around 6 days with the first 3 light then 2 heavy then one light - I haven't seen that pattern yet but I'll be happy enough with anything under ten days this time - 14 days nearly killed me last month!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Angel what's the status with your meds at the moment? How long until you can be cleared to try?

Ps, thanks so much re dog treats! So sweet of you x


----------



## Abby27

morning ladies, found out via FB that another one of my friends is pregnant. im quite happy for actually. But sad for me. thats ok though. 

My temp was so high this morning that i took it twice to be sure. I shouldnt do that, cause that sometimes causes confusion, but no confusion this morning. Now DH is all excited...bless him, he is so cute. Still negative tests!

Ps Nana did they like the rufffs? my doggy enjoys the hide and snack ones. Although yesterday he got doggy donuts, and he is pretty into them


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, I can imagine 14 day AF can get very depressing. I had spotting for 16 days and was over that, and that was nowhere near a flow! So I can't imagine how you feel hun! I hope it's not far off! You never know, you may even pick up a whole different cycle! Hopefully it involves the witch flying in & our in 3-4 days! would be ideal!


----------



## Newbie32

Hang in there abs!!!! Looks so promising and it's still early days for tests!!! Angel is posting them tomorrow :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby27 said:


> morning ladies, found out via FB that another one of my friends is pregnant. im quite happy for actually. But sad for me. thats ok though.
> 
> My temp was so high this morning that i took it twice to be sure. I shouldnt do that, cause that sometimes causes confusion, but no confusion this morning. Now DH is all excited...bless him, he is so cute. Still negative tests!
> 
> Ps Nana did they like the rufffs? my doggy enjoys the hide and snack ones. Although yesterday he got doggy donuts, and he is pretty into them

Beautiful temp rise hun!
Sorry about your friend. You know what I figure? It's like when you're TTC everyone seems to get pregnant, but what we don't realise is that everyone is TRYING to get pregnant. Take this group for example, look how many of us are trying and each month, we get a couple here & there and the rest continue trying. I guess it's the same in the real world except that people don't openly talk about it. So because it's all such a secret, it's a bit of a rude shock to the others when one gets pregnant. 

just my theory anyway, I mean most of us are friends with people in the same phase of life as us, so really, it does make quite a bit of sense.


----------



## Abby27

i think you are spot on Shell! and i suspect this friend was trying for a while! she also gives hope to anyone in the 40 year old bracket! i think she just turned 40! so i am happy for her.


----------



## Maddy40

Abby good for you friend. Sorry it's not you...yet! Chart-stalking it looks like you had a spike around 10DPO last month too? I normally get a rise around then...I guess that's what gets my hopes up every month. Hope this month is yours!


----------



## Abby27

yeah i had the same CD 23 dip too! which still has me wondering of CD23 is my ov date...only time will tell.
Dont worry too much about cross hairs, mine change, and so you may have caught the eggy, 
next cycle im just not going to focus on what FF says. just BD our brains out!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby, if all of your temps stay up where they are now for the next week or so, You may be right about your ov date being later, but I dunno, if they go down again slightly, I think FF may have it right. It's all such a guessing game isn't it! I think you chart is either late ov or has gone triphasic - I think the latter.


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, I agree squeegs. They say progesterone peaks at between 7-10 dpo, which is where highest temps are, if it keeps up there abs it's looking great!!! X


----------



## Abby27

Well this is the part i enjoy the most....its not game over yet for this cycle, there is still hope, and you dont have to do anything.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

yeah, I'm tha same Abs. There was such a huge difference between when I actually Oved. CD 19, 34, 23, 17...and that was only the ones I actually knew when O day was. Who knows what my eggs were doing the rest of the time!

I hate not knowing when to dtd etc. We've laid off the BD for a fair while now, and I have to say it's nice to do it when we want to but also nice not to do it at all sometimes. lol it's more stressful than the tww. least you can imagine in the tww, pre ov it's like 'oh crap....gotta have sex....all the time!' lol

and I totally believe in pre ov stress...i get VERY moody before I Ov. I'll be interested to see if its just cos of TTC or if my body just wants me to be cranky at that time! I think it'll be a while before I don't pay attention to ovulation tho.


----------



## Newbie32

Very true squeegs, the one thing I'm grateful for is having a pretty regular cycle!!!! X


----------



## Abby27

totally agree Squeegs! all those ov tests, hoping and praying your temp rises! AND trying to be sexual at the same time....its all very difficult. this tww is alright. if i get another bfn i will cry, and rant, but this inaction is ok. 

After all this is over, i will feel find it very strange to not track ovulation. its become such a big part of my life.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sash my next blood test is on the twelfth - get rests on the 16th that should give me a better idea about how my meds are going - hopefully the foc hot my dosage spot on already and I'll be back to ttc by mid dec - if not could be a extra couple of months- time will tell!

abs your chart looks so promising! I really hope this is it for you hun!


----------



## cossime

Hi girls, I've been keeping up to date as this resort has wifi in our room but we leave today to check in to another resort which doesn't have free wifi therefore, I probably won't be able to check in with to girls until Wednesday!!!! I hope you all are enjoying your Monday and may e a long weekend for the melbournians:(

Abs I think your chart is looking promising!!!! It's not looked like this before!!! Also, seeing we joined together on bnb and share so many similarities, does it mean ill get my bfp this cycle too if you are duffed? ;) love to all!!

Also, kiwi I'm so thrilled for you and your positivity!!! I hope there are triplets awaiting you so Ethan gets his siblings too:) xxx


----------



## Abby27

thanks Angel! 
how are you feeling on the meds? energy level better? Will be excited to have you back on the ttc train! 

i just saw pics of me at MIL wedding....i look AWFUL! i just hate photos of myself. i look like a big round fat ball! how can what i see in a mirror adn what i see in photos just differ so much! ?


----------



## Abby27

cossime said:


> Hi girls, I've been keeping up to date as this resort has wifi in our room but we leave today to check in to another resort which doesn't have free wifi therefore, I probably won't be able to check in with to girls until Wednesday!!!! I hope you all are enjoying your Monday and may e a long weekend for the melbournians:(
> 
> Abs I think your chart is looking promising!!!! It's not looked like this before!!! Also, seeing we joined together on bnb and share so many similarities, does it mean ill get my bfp this cycle too if you are duffed? ;) love to all!!
> 
> Also, kiwi I'm so thrilled for you and your positivity!!! I hope there are triplets awaiting you so Ethan gets his siblings too:) xxx

It sure does Cossie! then i will move to melb and we can be in a mothers group together! :happydance:

did the weird bleeding stop?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Abs my energy level is not back to normal but has improved - I feel heaps better than I did two weeks ago!

Hi cossi:hi: glad you're having a great time!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Abs you are not a big fat ball!!!!! You are gorgeous hun! I hate myself in photos too tho, prefer to think I look much better in real life that with those stupid camera things!!!

Angel can't wait for the 16th!!! I am praying its goodness and in time to try again for a Christmas bfp!!!

Cossie we will miss hearing from you!!! Have a ball hun!!! X

Well the witch has taken it out of me today, couldn't even drag myself out of bed for a tide this morning, and have barely left the lounge, which is a shame since its been such a gorgeous day outside...ah well, the r & r might do me good!

Kiwi I'm glad day one went well, the countdown is on now for that bfp! Here's hoping I can bring one to match!!!

Hope you've all had a top day!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby, I agree, you're beautiful! And cameras hate everyone! I wouldn't worry about those stupid photos. Chances are if you looked in the mirror and felt beautiful, you looked beautiful too! photos never do anyone justice! xo

Nana. that naughty witch. Hope tomorrow is a better day! xo

Angel, glad you're feeling better. Hopefully if your dosage isnt right, he will do something dramatically different to get you started! xo

Cossi, so jealous of your great holiday! hope you're having the best time!! xo

hope everyone is having a great day! My hubby is away for work again, leaving shortly. So annoying. it feels like he's always away:( I think when i t gets close to him going away I get cranky for some reason and am always a bit of a jerk to him, I think cos I wanbt him to stay so i think if I sulk, he will pay me attention before he leaves. lol doesn't work. we just end up bickering at eachother and then I hate the week ahead. 

oxxoxoxooxooxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Abby27

Nana im so sorry the witch is being a bitch! First day of the Sasha BFP bonanza month for you! it really does suck that we get treated to pain and unpleasantness at the end of the cycle. I really hope this month is yours hun!


----------



## Abby27

How long is he gone for Squeegs?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Only til Wed this week, so not too bad. I just like having him around, it always makes me a bit funny when he goes away. almost like I subconsciously want him to shower me with love to make up for him going away. lol

I think it's made worse by the fact that he doesn't actually like his job that much & he doesn't get paid enough for what he does in the local area let alone to travel so much! It's frustrating. It would be nice if his income reflected how often he travels!


----------



## Abby27

yeah i hear that, i used to travel all the time for work, ive said no to travel at the moment. i hate it when work crosses over that boundary. it wasnt fun or an adventure!
We will keep you company while he is away Squeegs! xo


----------



## Newbie32

Where does he travel to squeegs? My job had me traveling every week until I took this new project....economy to Paris for three days and then back again is not fun. Even the domestic stuff disrupts your life so much that I've enjoyed having the last 11 mths here with minimal travel!!! You can lean on us gorgeous girl xxx

Yeah abs you're so right. It's like the witch is getting me back for all the time I spent skipping my periods on the pill!!!! 

I think dh will be cooking our dinner tonight whilst I work on the dent I'm making on the lounge and a few whites :) x


----------



## Abby27

Doesnt help that its Sunday night either...sunday night blues! 

Enjoy that wine Nana, i might have a glass to!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Enjoy your wine gorgeous girls!!

He doesn't go too far. He covers taree to tweed heads and west to the border. So he travels usually Monday-Thursday or Friday and sometimes leaves on his weekend. He does this sometimes 3 out of every 4 weeks, then might have other stuff to do so can be home for 6-8 weeks without going away. But he often has last minute trips away to coffs and things like that. I know it's not a lot compared to some people, it's just that it's really not worth it. He doesn't even get paid a cent extra for his travel. He goes away, spends money cos he normally goes and meets a random and has a few beers and work doesn't cover that obviously. But he is supposed to buy his own lunch (he normally just puts it on the work card tho) and he is usually up at 7am to travel to the next place and sometimes doesn't finish til 6 or 7pm. so he gets paid for his 9-5 office job and it pisses me off cos he works bloody hard, but gets nothing for it.


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah that is shit squeegs, as crap as my work is, we do pay a 'living away from home' allowance to people when they travel to make up for the extra hours that people need to work....it's not a lot, but it does make a difference when you're traveling all the time!!!! Is e looking for another job? Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Good girl abs! I'm thinking a bottle more than a glass tonight !!! :blush:


----------



## Abby27

yeah i never got paid any more for travel. i stayed in nice enough places, and dinner was paid for if i ordered room service...they didnt advertise that though. but i usually preferred to cook my own meal. 
its cruel to take people away from their family beyond the standard work day. My boss doesnt seem to mind being away from her hubby. i just hate it, and i miss my dog.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm glad that I don't have to travel for work - apart from the occasional conference and school camp which add up to a maximum total of a week per year! I can't leave work at work though and would work at least 12 hours a day and half the school holidays - but at least I can do most of that from the comfort of my lounge at home and apart from the hours I have to be at school teaching I can choose when I want to do the rest of it!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah abs, before the puppies I was less bothered by it, but after getting them I hate to be away (no offense dh!!!!)

You're a lucky woman angel, but gosh it's great to know that a lovely lady like you is educating the kids of today!!!! Xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, it's not that you missed your hubby less, it's probably more that you're leaving your family with the pups. He isn't looking for something new at the moment. Right now, it suits us for him to be in a stable job. He goes thru phases where he loves it and then hates it. Sometimes he doesn't even realise he doesn't like it, but I can tell by the way he talks about it. I think he needs a fresh change. but for now, it will do. we made a deal that he can be stay at home dad for number 2. I dunno how I will go letting go lol but if that's the case, he'll probably stick it out until then and then just find something part time, maybe in the evenings or something. He's also looking into being a driving instructor & has a few other little ideas for things he could do on the side for a bit of extra income. 

Angel, thats good you can make your own hours prettymuch. Haave to keep motivated though, I would struggle and think 'i'll do it tomorrow!' lol You probably know my DH's company - Kookaburra educational resources?

Abbs, you should up the ante to a bottle too! lol


----------



## Abby27

may be 3/4 of one! ha! 
i dont want to mess with my temps to much. plus im always paranoid im going to get sick again (disease from earlier this year) im just paranoid, very unlikely....but that is me! anxious abby!


----------



## Newbie32

Totally get that squeegs, gosh probation periods can make new jobs suck when you need security!!!

Get into it abs. Lots of wine adds about .2 to my temps....(is it bad I know that??????)

Xxxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, I'd say it's responsible that you know! hahaha Nothing wrong with a big drink in my books! lol


----------



## Abby27

thats some good research there Nana! ha! 

looks like Lainey is back!!!! how was your night away?


----------



## cossime

Hello my darlings!!!! I am so happy there is free wifi everywhere in this pace! Now I can eep checking in on you girls!!! DH is like "what do you keep checking all the time on the iPad?" He has no idea!!! I have been having cramps like AF is here for the last 3 days now and they are not easing off!! Not sure wtf is going on as I don't know exactly when AF is due but I think it's next Saturday/Sunday. Can help but hang on to some incling that this may be a "different" cycle...NOT getting my hopes up though so I'm drinking all day and night seeing that I'm on holidays!!! I think it was Abby that asked, but no that weird pink on the tp only lasted 2days and haven't seen it since??

Anyway...this place is amazing and we can't wait to explore tomorrow! Much bigger and nicer than the previous place and that was pretty awesome too! Hope you're all having a nice Sunday night xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Cossi that sounds mega promising!!! 
xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Cossi - so excited that you have internet access! So awesome! And you sound like you could defo be having a 'different' cycle! fingers crossed for you hun!!!! xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Hi girls xx 

Cossi - so glad you have wifi! Fx all this means a bfp

Nana and abs - enjoy that wine 

Squeegs- I do the same to my dh when he goes away anywhere. How are you feeling anyway? 

Angel - I'm so glad you're a teacher, it's just perfect for you and the lucky kids in your class


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Smithy - glad I'm not the only one! lol it's crazy, I know it is, but I can't help it. lol sometime its just part of being a woman! lol I'm feeling ok. MS is starting to kick in a bit more. but still no where near like you have it. It comes over me, i throw up and it goes as quickly as it came, so i'm thinking myself very lucky so far! I'm pretty emotional today too. crying at ridiculous things. But not really crying...more like just a big sob and nothing more. lol 

how are you feeling sweetie!?! xoxox


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay for free wifi cossi!

Shell I have heard of your dh's company but I don't think my school uses them .


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi smithy! Have you started on b6? Hope you're feeling better!

Night all! X


----------



## Lisasmith

No I haven't started b6 yet love, it will have to wait until shopping day on Wednesday. I've just been hanging out with my kids and trusty bucket


----------



## MajorBee

Hi everyone :hi:

Just caught up on everything you chatterbox lot.

Looks like there's promise for some bfps out there, yay! Looking forward to some exciting testing news soon!

AFM I underestimated how exciting crosshairs could be... FF says I O'd thurs, I think could be Friday but we're covered bd wise so now it's the waiting game. 

I agree with others about the tww, it's nice to have sex just for fun, not with ttc hanging over your head. Or not to have sex at all! 

Oh has taken dd out as I'm down a bit with cold. Still in my Jamie's at 11:30 which hasn't happened since dd was a wee thing. Saw a newborn on the tv last night ( watching breaking bad - so good!) and made me realise how much my munchkin has grown! My god newborns can b hard work but I so hope we'll have another one on the way soon. 

Sqeegee my oh works away a lot too. It can be tough but I find I just get used to it and then he'll be home for a bit and then have to readjust to that! I hope he's working closer to home when we have another bubba. 

Kiwi, how's the injections coming along? 

Happy Sunday night girls x


----------



## Abby27

Morning ladies! YAAY Cossie! it sounds quite promising

Im at work, just been talking to some of my friends who will be affected by the redundancy thing, they are ok, but its a difficult choice. basically have to either take a package or apply for another role in the company. either way 4 positions are gone. 

any way....not sure what the hell is going on my chart today!!! ive decided for my own sanity that i ov CD23 and today is my ID! might not be the case, but i dont feel AF on her way at all, and i know i had a 17 LP once, but normally its 12-13days.


----------



## MajorBee

Hi Abs, I guess you didn't test again today? 

Hi nana, hi angel :wave:


----------



## MissieT

Morning ladies :)

Bleurgh - Monday mornings. Although I think most Melbournites have taken the day off with cup day tomorrow so at least I have a seat on the train!

Just about caught up with everything from over the weekend - there was a lot!

Kiwi - hope the jabs are going ok

Squeegs - hope the ms isn't too bad and Wed comes round really quickly and DH is home. 

Major - happy tww! Me and DH were always all BD'd out by the tww so enjoyed the rest! Hope your cold clears up soon.

Ginny - thinking of you this week :hugs:

Big hi to everyone else - hope you are all good :)

I told the family over in the UK over the weekend. The in-laws were as predicted giddy excited, my Dad was all excited and my Mum made some positive noises! I told my brother but my SIL was working so bro will tell her but I'll try calling her tonight for a chat. Feel relieved that its all done to be honest! But kept reminding them that its early days.


----------



## MajorBee

Hi missie, great that you told all the family & it went well, esp your mum. Had a quiet weekend so hopefully cold is on its way out.

Hi Lisa, I can see you down there! 

I'm off to bed soon, but happy happy Mondays to you all x


----------



## Newbie32

Morning everyone :)

Days like today i wish i still lived in Melbourne - i would have taken it off as well!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning all!

Well heavy AF has hit and I have the worse cramps and a headache - have just popped some strong drugs and have a heat pack on my lap while teaching - I'm used to period pain so this is a rude shock! Really hoping my kiddies behave themselves today!!!

Sash I've left your address at home - can you text it to me so I can post your treats on the way home today?!

Hi to all - I hope you all have a lovely day! xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies! How is everyone today? Caught up on all the posts but don't have time to comment, at work! Blah!!! Hope everyone has a great day! Xx :flower:


----------



## lisamfr

Morning Girls,

Newbie &#8211; sorry to hear the witch showed up!

Coss &#8211; sounds like you are having an amazing time. So good you have free internet access!!

Major &#8211; HELLO, yes I was cataching up on the news over the weekend...Good luck this cycle! 

Missy &#8211; don&#8217;t worry I am at work today too it sucks! We have an office of about 30 pplp and only 10 pplp in today! I just hope it goes quick!! How exciting you told your family!!


NOW that I am up to date & have caught up on all the everything. I am so tired and which I could of had a sleep in this morning! Thank god I can tomorrow!


----------



## Abby27

Hahaha Majorbee, bless, i test every day! total POAS addict! i havent yet today, cause i ran out, but that is what lunch breaks are for! 

Nana: yeah i agree, i loved having melb cup day off. 

Angel hope the cramps get better soon!

Missie, great that you told the fam! i have little fantasies about how i will break the news....just wish there was some news to break
my mother keeps calling me, she doesnt ask, but i know she is ring to find out how TTC is going! driving me crazy...but easier for her to know than not. 

DH is home today, man sickness. which has made me cranky.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Angel xxx i hope the cramps go away hun! I am feeling much the same here. Nearly wrote myself off with man sickness for the day too!!

Abs i hope he's on the mend by this afternoon so he can still whip you up a yummy dinner!!


----------



## Abby27

oh he will be making me dinner! hahaha....actually i should be grateful, i hardly ever cook!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucky you Abs!!! Paul is not the most domestic man - I think I spoiled him too much when we first got married!


----------



## cossime

Morning girls!! Cant believe the melbournians dent are today off?? Surely it's compulsory by now?? ;) Abby, I have no idea what is going on with your chart?? BUT you're not out til AF arrives so your tww continues!! 
Missie, must be a relief to have told your family:)
Nana, come back to Melbourne!!
Angel I too spoiled my DH and he only knows hot to make jaffas, noodles and spaghetti!!! 
Squeegs, DH will be home before you know it!
Lisafr, I may need to rack your brings about your pre bfp cramps! I have had them for 4 days now non stop...which is very unusually for me?also suffering from major insomnia??? I guess I will just try not to think about it but it seriously feels like the cramps I get when I have AF but she isn't due until next weekend? 
Big hello to everyone else :hi:
Off to the gourmet buffet breakfast then back to getting my tan on :) xx


----------



## lisamfr

coss do you check your CP? 

That's what I did. I notice it was hight/medium. I checked it ever day. The monring I did my test it was completely gone that's why I tested. So keep checking it in your TWW


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sounds very promising cossi!

P.S. you can't have nana! She belongs in Sydney with me!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

mmm, gourmet buffet breakfast - Cossi that sounds good enough to eat.


----------



## cossime

lisamfr said:


> coss do you check your CP?
> 
> That's what I did. I notice it was hight/medium. I checked it ever day. The monring I did my test it was completely gone that's why I tested. So keep checking it in your TWW

I have no idea how to check my cp!?!?! I wouldn't know what was high medium or low nor would I have any idea about what I'm looking for?!

Ababa, it was delicious!! Pancakes and waffles are in my belly now:)


----------



## exilius

Good afternoon ladies.

Wondered if I might join? Been ttc for 15 months (i think) in Adelaide.

Got my 2nd appointment with fs this afternoon to go over test results


----------



## number2woohoo

Cossi I can't check mine either, it's up the end of my vag and that's about all I can say about my cervix. Very jealous of your breakfast. 

Hi exilius, good luck at your appointment this afternoon.


----------



## MissieT

Angel - hope the cramps and headache ease a bit for you soon.

Cossi - I had quite a few days of cramps pre-bfp. Most were just that dull af ache low down that kind of goes into the tops of your legs. The others were a bit more 'stabby'. There were a few times where I had to stop what I was doing or it took me a bit longer to stand up but nothing that made me cry! Not sure if any of that ramble helped. Have a fab rest of your holiday :)

Abby - I don't reckon it will be long until you'll be sharing your BFP news with your family (hope it doesn't give your Mum more opportunity to discuss CM!) I hope your lunch break was put to good use :)

Hi lisa - Work is a bit cruisey here - there's a few people in but none of the bosses - just been down to watch the parade and pick my horse for tomorrow :) Don't mind being here too much today as not back into the office until Fri :)

Newbie - sorry about af, hope she flys out quickly ready for Sasha month :) Did you have an interview lined up this week? Can't remember which day sorry......

Hi number2 :)


----------



## lisamfr

number2woohoo said:


> Cossi I can't check mine either, it's up the end of my vag and that's about all I can say about my cervix. Very jealous of your breakfast.
> 
> Hi exilius, good luck at your appointment this afternoon.

Thanks for answering Coss question for me number2 lol


----------



## cossime

Lol!!! Right, so I guess I'll be giving up on checking my cp as I am clueless!! Oh well,I'll just wait and see I suppose-couldn't ask for a better waiting place though so in sure this week will fly by!


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Coss, 

Hopefully you get a BFP! Other wise have a read (How do you know if Cervix position is low,medium or high?) & try it in your next cycle. It took me 3 or 4 cycle to get the hang of it.

Early in your cycle, during and just after menstruation and prior to peak fertility when your estrogen level is low, your cervix is low, hard, firm and closed and easy to feel with your fingers. Your cervix lifts and straightens and becomes softer, higher and more open as your fertility increases. 

Check the cervix once a day after menses. You only need to check once a day, unlike cervical fluid which you may check several times a day. 

Check your cervix at the same time every day as it may change throughout the day. 

Use the same position for checking your cervix throughout the cycle as changing positions will change your observation of cervical height.

Empty your bladder before checking your cervix. 

Squatting or placing one foot on a stool (or toilet seat) are good positions. 

Relax. (You will be able to more easily relax as you gain more experience). 

Insert one or two fingers into the vagina. At the back of the vagina, you should be able to feel your cervix. You have found your cervix when you feel something at the back of your vagina that stops your fingers. If you apply gentle pressure you will notice that it feels smooth, round and firmer that the surrounding vaginal tissues. 

Feel your cervix and make the following observations: 

Is the cervix high or low? (It is more difficult to reach when it is high.) 

Does the cervix feel soft or firm? 

Does the cervix feel open or closed? (Women who have already had children may notice that the cervix always feels slightly open). 

Does the cervix feel wet or dry? 

Record observations. 
Low: "low" for your least fertile cervical position. This is the position where it is easiest to feel and reach your cervix. 

Medium: "medium" for the position between your lowest and highest. 

High: "high" when your cervix is hardest to reach. You may not even be able to reach it. You will notice that it feels more wet, soft and open at this time as well. This is your most fertile cervical position.


----------



## Abby27

Ladies I'm sorry to symptom spot, and sorry for TMI... Last few hours I've had a really sickie tummy, followed by diarrhea. It was making that awful grumble...I was in a meeting and everyone heard it. I sometimes get that before AF but no sign of her today. I couldve just eaten something bad. I was going to Google but you know you can find that the most random things are early preg signs on Google...any of the expecting ladies had any thing like this?


----------



## lisamfr

Sorry Abby I didnt get anything like that. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## Abby27

No worries, I ended up googling and it can be a sign, but like I said anything could be, I could probably google "urge to wear a pirate eye patch 12 dpo" and find something!


----------



## lisamfr

Abby27 said:


> No worries, I ended up googling and it can be a sign, but like I said anything could be, I could probably google "urge to wear a pirate eye patch 12 dpo" and find something!

:haha:


----------



## number2woohoo

I think it's a sign - a sign of a dodgy belly, hope you feel better soon Abs.

Maybe I have a really lazy cervix, it is always in the same old spot up there. Never moves.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel- hope your pain has subsided by now and you can relax this arvo. 

checking cervix- i checked it twice, 2nd time was so low and tight i could barely get a finger up there, then had bfp. 

abby :rofl: @ pirate eye patch, i also get that on tuesdays, not just 12 dpo :haha:

amanda :rofl: at lazy cervix, seems to work for ya :) 

ginny- how you going love? thinking of you

kiwi- how you feeling? side effects from needles or anything? getting excited for you! 

rosie- hows it on your side of the world/country? election news? is our country going down in flames? ;) 

cossi- breakfast and holiday sounds awesome, so jealous, enjoy it all!!! 

nana jo: hows you today??

lisa, smithy, maddy, missy, major, jayney, lucy, shell, anyone else i forgot, hello and massive hugs. FX for those waiting in the tww, and FX for those catching eggs!!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome exilius!! Good luck at your fs appt!!!

Oh my abs nearly pmsl at you pirate patch comment!!!

Hi Rosie - hope work flies by quickly!

Hi amber, Amanda, Lisa and Cossi (soooo jealous of your breaky !!) 

Hi to everyone else not online today too - love you all!!

Sasha your treats are on the way!!!!

Cramps have eased off a little but I have a headache now :( sorry I'm such a whinger!!!

Off to the solicitor to sign some forms for the house!

Chat later xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel (if not, anyone else, i only have one though) - have your dogs tried these and do they like them? They were a freebie, we got 3 of them, kept one, gave one to MIL and have one left. Turns out our youngest/biggest pup only likes 1/3 of the treats included and bc its a bigger bag of treats than I usually buy, bc our pups are so small, its not worth opening/keeping. Interested??
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-05 16.20.31.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Abby27

Welcome exilius! hope the appt goes well, come back and tell us all about it!

Angel im excited you are signing docs! woohoo!

Amanda, yeah i think my tummy just didnt like that it was Monday! my tummy will always play up if im feeling stress....but its more enjoyable to think its a pregnancy symptom!

Amber i always suspect you were a closet Pirate! in a nun costume! hahaha

I was watching the x-files and this pregnant woman started channelling a murderous relative and started slashing people to death....so that is an early pregnancy symptom to....murderous rage! must watch out for that one!


----------



## Abby27

Amber my doggy eats most treats, but im sure Nana or Angel or Rosie would like (seeing as they have two doggies), if not then he would love them


----------



## Abby27

i think i have an evap line on a FRER? its yesterdays test, but its a definite line...but thats why they say to not look at them yeah? im just so excited, ive never seen two lines on a FRER before. todays test is still a lonely line


----------



## Lisasmith

That's quick for an EVAP. Show meeee


----------



## Lisasmith

How are we all today? 

I wish my puppies were as well behaved as your dogs.. Mine are serious mental cases and are embarrassing to take out in public.


----------



## SJayne22

Abby that is hilarious, ohs better watch out then! I am going crazy symptom spotting too so I know how you feel, crazy painful cramp that woke me up at midnight for.about 5 mins than stopped and today temp has gone up again and the smallest smidge of pink on tp. Crazy! So excited to 
See your.bfp! 

Angel that is so exciting about making things more official with the house, can't wait until we can buy!

Hi to all my other beauties, just got a few mins as been doing promo at a golf day since 7 and am exhausted! Fancy watching a Disney film with some hot chocolate, is that sad? 

Have a lovely evening ladies.xxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

SJayne22 said:


> Abby that is hilarious, ohs better watch out then! I am going crazy symptom spotting too so I know how you feel, crazy painful cramp that woke me up at midnight for.about 5 mins than stopped and today temp has gone up again and the smallest smidge of pink on tp. Crazy! So excited to
> See your.bfp!
> 
> Angel that is so exciting about making things more official with the house, can't wait until we can buy!
> 
> Hi to all my other beauties, just got a few mins as been doing promo at a golf day since 7 and am exhausted! Fancy watching a Disney film with some hot chocolate, is that sad?
> 
> Have a lovely evening ladies.xxxx

Go home and relax gorgeous x


----------



## Newbie32

Abs that sounds promising! Test with fmu in the morning hun!!!

I've just gotten home and have read all but need to comment, let me get changed and sorted and I will :)

Ps, 2mums my pups love those! 

Back soon xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

abby- will keep you in mind after i hear back from angel, unfortunately for rosie, she lives in the states and i'm not paying international shipping for puppy treats, :haha: do another test, and show us these lines!!! 

jayney-long day! disney and hot chocolate sounds awesome, although i lil warm today for hot chocolate, but i was craving the hell out of it all last month!!

smithy- my dogs are the same, getting better, but one i cannot take out in public, not if there are other dogs around, she's not too sociable. can be soo embarassing.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

do they :jo: i was shocked that one of mine wouldnt eat them. she eats everything!!! Maybe i'll have to divide it up and send it to three of you.


----------



## Abby27

I put up on TG< not a very good pic, but it is a line


----------



## SJayne22

Yeah it's really hot and thunderstorms here so might have to swap it for a milkshake! Can't get enough sweet stuff.at the moment, other good isn't very interesting right now.

My puppy is the same and always picks on bigger dogs!


----------



## Newbie32

If angels pups like them you can send them to her! My pups have already been spoilt by you!!!! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Trying2b2mums said:


> abby- will keep you in mind after i hear back from angel, unfortunately for rosie, she lives in the states and i'm not paying international shipping for puppy treats, :haha: do another test, and show us these lines!!!
> 
> jayney-long day! disney and hot chocolate sounds awesome, although i lil warm today for hot chocolate, but i was craving the hell out of it all last month!!
> 
> smithy- my dogs are the same, getting better, but one i cannot take out in public, not if there are other dogs around, she's not too sociable. can be soo embarassing.

My girls suck at being social. They are just bounding hyperactive crazy dogs. They're both staffies, mother and daughter


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls! I have been catching up through the day, but haven't commented. sorry - now I sorta forget everything! lol sorry....

Cossi, really hope you're a BFP coming up very soon! enjoy your holiday, I was on holidays and boozed up before my BFP too! maybe you're copying me! lol

Abs, I haven't had the runs, but I have been needing to go a lot more than normal. It's nothing for me to go 3 times a day now. Sometimes I eat something and I need to go straight away, but not runs! I didn't hget that before my BFP, but it took me til about 7 weeks to get ANYTHING! And I have read that this is a sign for some people. Very exciting to see a line, even if it is an evap. test again tomorrow. I think you sound promising this month!

Angel - you're not a whinger, I would whinge way more than you if I was feeling that crap!! have fun signing forms. hope it doesn't make your headache worse!

Hi everyone!

Welcome exilius - sorry forget spelling! Good luck with your appointment today, let us know how it goes!

I had a doctors appointment this afternoon. feel heaps better now, a bit more informed. I had a pap smear. He said I might get some bleeding which is normal, but I figure I've already been spotting, may as well be a reason! He said my cervix looks normal too, which I guess is a good sign!

He organised my scan referral, which I have booked in for 3rd December, first thing & he also ordered more bloods for the week before, so I'll just be counting down the weeks for it now! I don't feel like it's so long to wait now. The lady on the phone was like 'so no dating scan?' I guess you must be able to just book in there without a referral. it's going to cost me $120 and I get half back from medicare, so that's pretty good. At that price, I could probably go for a dating scan if I wanted to, but I have talked myself into waiting for the 12 weeks, so I may as well just do it then! I'm excited about it actually being more developed then too. 

Stupid question here.....they will be able to do dating from the 12 week scan, won't they? Like with an EDD and stuff? I assume they can, just thought I'd ask the question.


----------



## Newbie32

Glad you're feeling better after your docs appt squeegs!!!! I can't wait to see your little legume :) xxx

Nfi on the scan part lol x


----------



## MajorBee

Hi Sqeegee , yes they'll be able to date at a 12 wk scan, they did with my DD. great news you've got it booked.

Welcome exillius, and hi Jayne (realised I'd forgotten to say hi!)

Hello everyone else :hi:

Have caught up on news but am not awake enough to coherently comment on everything. Looking fwd to Abs' poas result tomorrow though!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

they can shell, its more accurate in the early days, but im assuming you know pretty much when you ovd, and caught the egg, via temping/charting. should still be quite accurate at 12 weeks, mine was always april 13th, and i think at 13 week scan, i was bumped to april 7th, but then at 16 week scan, back to april 13th.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Good morning/afternoon girls - hope your having a wonderful monday. Are all the bets in for tomorrows Melbourne Cup? Mine are so fingers crossed! So for my long monday update :coffee:

EXILIUS - HI and welcome to the group. All the girls on here are lovely and will help you with anything. Good luck with the FS. I am currently going through IVF myself so if I can help you with anything, I will do my best. 

ANGEL - hopefully those cramps ease off soon for you. I am sure your kids will be on their best behaviour. 

COSSIME - your holiday is sounding fab. I am very jealous of you. Ah yeah for the wifi! :) How is the CP checking going? I have never checked mine so wouldn't know what I was feeling for. :winkwink: Wow LISA great description of how to find it. 

SMITHY - how are you feeling? Has the MS settled down yet?

LAINEY - we miss you. HOpe all is well with you. 

MAJOR - hope you are dosing yourself up and keeping that cold at bay. How is the TTW going? 

ABS - sorry I can't help you with evap lines. I have nevver had a double line on a test before so I have no idea. I am sure the girls will help you out. Fingers crossed that its not an evap line but a BFP!!! 

MISSIE - Woohoo on telling the family your news. They must be so excited for you. I am so excited for you. 

NEWBIE - hi there missus. How are you feeling? 

As for me... all is ok. I have been MIA for a bit but been catching up on everyone's news. I wont lie the needles are a b***ch. The first one was ok. It stings but it is fine. The second one is the bloody killer. You know how when you get bitten by a bee and how it stings for ages and leaves a slight raise in the skin (??) well that is what the second one is like and it hurts for a little while afterwards. But only 5 more nights to go hopefully. 1 in 10 have symptons of nausea, vomitting and headaches but thankfully that is one statistic I am not! WOOHOO. No side effects (touch wood) at the moment. I go for a scan this thursday and will see how the follicles are going and how many there is. Getting pretty exciting now until night time comes and DH arrives with the needles in hand. :cry: So if all goes to plan this time next week I will be having egg removal and by next weekend I should have the start of a sticky bean. Prayers are still needed please.

So anyhow a massive :hi: to everyone else that I might have missed. Hope you are all having a great day.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies- all went well with the solicitor - just waiting on the final approval of finances now which we should get tomorrow.

Amber my doggies love those!!! but I don't mind if you send them to Abs (she did respond first :)) as I got heaps of freebies for my girls over the lady 2 weekends at the dog fairs. :)

Smithy I love staffies - so gorgeous!!

Shell glad all went well - my SIL found out her edd at her 12 week scan as it was her first scan too :)

Abs yay about 2nd line! Will check out tg to see pic soon! Hope this is it for you gorgeous girl!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi kiwi, jayney and major!

Kiwi great catch up!!! Will def be praying for you hun xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi- soooo freaking excited for you!!!! Sorry to hear about the stinging, but just think, its nothing compared to childbirth, and Ethan is worth it!!! Keep the updates coming, i'm sending every positive, huge follicles and healthy eggs, thoughts and prayers your way!!!


----------



## Abby27

im pretty sure its an evap Angel, but im not out yet, so i can still dream!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Abby27 said:


> im pretty sure its an evap Angel, but im not out yet, so i can still dream!

You are still above that red line Abs so your not out yet!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you. xxxx


----------



## MajorBee

Angel, great news, almost there with the house!

Kiwi, lots of crossed fingers here for you, you're doing so well with the needles. I'm a big baby when it comes to needles!

2mums, how many weeks are you now? Are you feeling bubs?

Ah started out with great intentions and can't remember anything! Crap.

Can I just share out some big Monday hugs instead?

I'm 3dpo now according to FF, let the symptom spotting begin! Speaking of which, sounds like cossie & Jayne have some positive signs! Can't remember who asked but I had lots of cramping with both pregnancies in the first few weeks. It's the reason I knew I was preggo with the mc. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## MajorBee

Hi Ginny, hi Smithy, hi number2 :wave: are you catching up on chats? Hope you're all well x


----------



## Lisasmith

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi lovelies- all went well with the solicitor - just waiting on the final approval of finances now which we should get tomorrow.
> 
> Amber my doggies love those!!! but I don't mind if you send them to Abs (she did respond first :)) as I got heaps of freebies for my girls over the lady 2 weekends at the dog fairs. :)
> 
> Smithy I love staffies - so gorgeous!!
> 
> Shell glad all went well - my SIL found out her edd at her 12 week scan as it was her first scan too :)
> 
> Abs yay about 2nd line! Will check out tg to see pic soon! Hope this is it for you gorgeous girl!!

Gorgeous and stupid lol


----------



## Trying2b2mums

major- 17, and i dont think so, there are times where i think that might have been the baby, but could just be my tummy/gas, or whatever else. so i'm going to go with no at this point, haha. but not worried, u/s tech said based on placenta placement ill feel it sooner than later, and as much as it would be a relief to feel it daily, i also know what a pain in the arse it can be later on when we're larger and its uncomfortable and trying to sleep, so not begging for it quite yet! plus i have a lil bit of extra padding (the last bit i couldnt rid of at the gym before a bfp) so, will patiently wait. seems to be active enough during each u/s, so... someday soon i guess. Sorry, that was incredibly long winded, a simple no would have sufficed. :haha:


----------



## number2woohoo

Yeah trying to catch up/keep up. Then Harrison distracts me and off I go again. So I pop in and out till I have time to reply.
Re milky ways (last week's discussion ) I have now tried banana and berries and cream. Have to say that normal flavour is best.


----------



## Lisasmith

Kiwi - I am so freaking excited for you. I have everything crossed for you gorgeous girl


----------



## Abby27

kiwipauagirl said:


> Abby27 said:
> 
> 
> im pretty sure its an evap Angel, but im not out yet, so i can still dream!
> 
> You are still above that red line Abs so your not out yet!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you. xxxxClick to expand...

thanks love! weird charts! they certainly do ones head in!

i have everything crossed for you to!


----------



## MajorBee

Trying2b2mums said:


> major- 17, and i dont think so, there are times where i think that might have been the baby, but could just be my tummy/gas, or whatever else. so i'm going to go with no at this point, haha. but not worried, u/s tech said based on placenta placement ill feel it sooner than later, and as much as it would be a relief to feel it daily, i also know what a pain in the arse it can be later on when we're larger and its uncomfortable and trying to sleep, so not begging for it quite yet! plus i have a lil bit of extra padding (the last bit i couldnt rid of at the gym before a bfp) so, will patiently wait. seems to be active enough during each u/s, so... someday soon i guess. Sorry, that was incredibly long winded, a simple no would have sufficed. :haha:

But that was much better than a simple no :) I found I hadn't fully appreciated how much actually went on in my tummy until I was trying to feel a baby! Plenty of time yet, such a great feeling


----------



## MajorBee

number2woohoo said:


> Yeah trying to catch up/keep up. Then Harrison distracts me and off I go again. So I pop in and out till I have time to reply.
> Re milky ways (last week's discussion ) I have now tried banana and berries and cream. Have to say that normal flavour is best.

Is it the nougat that's flavoured? Or is there a layer of flavour? I do like a milky way and commend you on your research number2 :haha:


----------



## number2woohoo

Flavoured nougat. The berry in particular was a bit odd, lol.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies! At work and pretty busy, not much time to catch up. Wanted to say HI to Exilius - we're also going to a FS and have our 2nd appointment soon to get all our results. Take care ;)


----------



## Newbie32

I still need to find the bloody bananas!!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

MajorBee said:


> Angel, great news, almost there with the house!
> 
> Kiwi, lots of crossed fingers here for you, you're doing so well with the needles. I'm a big baby when it comes to needles!
> 
> 2mums, how many weeks are you now? Are you feeling bubs?
> 
> Ah started out with great intentions and can't remember anything! Crap.
> 
> Can I just share out some big Monday hugs instead?
> 
> I'm 3dpo now according to FF, let the symptom spotting begin! Speaking of which, sounds like cossie & Jayne have some positive signs! Can't remember who asked but I had lots of cramping with both pregnancies in the first few weeks. It's the reason I knew I was preggo with the mc. Fingers crossed for everyone!

MAJOR - I am a big baby. DH has to give me the needles. I can't bring myself to do it. And I have to sit on my hands incase i use my reflexes and hit him! But he has promised that after the needles are finished I can use any left over ones (none with stuff in them of course) to prick him back!! :)


----------



## Abby27

ive always been curious to what it feels like. watching my sisters and their big bellies move around! seems pretty surreal. oh i so hope its a good month this one....stupid evap lines and hope!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Kiwi big baby or not you are coping very well in my eyes!!! I can almost smell Ethan he is so close!!! Lots of prayers for lovely follicles! And for a big fat positive in just a few weeks!!!

Sash I looked for banana ones at Coles and woollies today and no luck! Amanda did you get them at Winston hills? I may have to make a trip!

Lainey - miss you gorgeous! Hope you're ok!

Hi Maddy - I hope work isn't too hectic today!! :hi:


----------



## ginny83

Oh I have a weird/amazing video of Max wriggling around in my tummy - it looks very alienish! I'll try and find it and post it

I didn't feel Max move until just before 20 weeks (my 20 week scan confirmed what I thought I might have been feeling). 

It's DF's an I's anniversary today :) yay


----------



## Abby27

oh Happy Anniversary Ginny! What number?


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - hope you get through these injections quickly! I've been researching some treatments they use in recurrent miscarriages and one of them is daily injections during pregnancy. It'll be interesting to see if that's what they prescribe for me - maybe you can give me some tips :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

happy anniversary Ginny and DF!!!!! woohoooo!!!! :dance::dance: 
hey do you get to visit Oscar before you get him???


----------



## ginny83

4 years :happydance:


----------



## Abby27

Congratulations! 
have you picked up some puppy mats? cant wait to see heaps of pics of Oscar! i wish we could get another puppy but we arent allowed any more :(


----------



## ginny83

2mums - No sadly, we're buying him from a breeder that's interstate so the first time we'll meet him is when he gets of the plane from his flight from Syndey to Melbourne!


----------



## ginny83

I haven't bought any puppy supplies yet - I'm gonna wait til we get the keys to our new house (which should hopefully be late this week!) just so it's less stuff to move. His due date is 29th November ;)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny83 said:


> 2mums - No sadly, we're buying him from a breeder that's interstate so the first time we'll meet him is when he gets of the plane from his flight from Syndey to Melbourne!

ooo flying puppy!!! he'll be so happy to be 'home' with you guys!! will you be in the new house by the time he comes?? he is soo adorable, makes me want another puppy, but i cant handle the two i have :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Happy anniversary gin!!!!! Can't wait to see tonnes of pics of the newest addition too xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Happy anniversary Ginny and DF xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Happy anniversary Ginny, hope you're enjoying it! Nice to have something happy to get your mind of the shit life's throwing you ATM!! 

Congrats girls on 12000 posts girls......almost! who will the lucky one be?!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh and thanks for all the feedback re the scan and edd girls! Really appreciate it! xox


EDIT: oohhh it was me! lol I thought someone would snap this one up for sure!! haha


----------



## MajorBee

12000 posts and 1200 pages. Noice.

Happy anniversary Ginny! 

Kiwi I think you're anything but a big baby! Laughed out aloud at you oh's suggestion you stick him back! He sounds like a great guy. 

Right I'm off to take DD to play group, rock n roll dude, rock n roll...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Happy anniversary Ginny!!! How exciting to be getting your keys this week!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Angelcakes missed you on TG tonight!!!

Yay for your post squeegs!!! 12000 and still smashing them out! Bnb record for sure!!!

Almost snoozes time here too, knackered!

Love you all xxxx


----------



## MissieT

Happy Anniversary Ginny and hooray for getting the keys!!

Angel - well done on the paperwork, very excited for you :)


----------



## Maddy40

ginny83 said:


> 4 years :happydance:

Congrats :happydance: It was our 4 years last Thursday....we both forgot until we were at a cafe having an afternoon coffee and happened to look at the newspaper!


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel - yep Woolies at Winston Hills has banana and berries and cream in fun size packs of 18.


----------



## Abby27

Ladies im afraid still a lonely line with FMU, so was definitely an evap line. I should say that considering ive been taking FRER test for two years (NTNP) and 6 months now....that this is my first evap line. so they are rare. 

Any who, temp back up, and if i go with my little theory of ov on CD23, then that was a nice ID....so not over yet.


----------



## MajorBee

Haha Abs love the fact your feeling "twisted" at the moment - don't want to get on the wrong end of that! Bummer about the single line. Still, not out till your out & there's every reason to keep on hoping hon x

Well done Maddy - both of you forgetting your anniversary! Happy anniversary for the other day :) OH & I aren't married but we're coming up to 7 years together soon - can't believe it! Hopefully we'll be celebrating being up the duff as well as our anniversary in a few weeks :)

Do they have a "fingers crossed" smilie? I'd use that a lot I reckon.

Happy Tuesday morning sheilas, happy Monday night Kiwi & happy Monday morning Rosie!


----------



## Abby27

You know major I was looking for silly as a mood, twisted was the closest I could get. I was like a kid on Christmas morning today. I take my temp in bed. It beeps to say that its done, I turn it off, run to the bathroom all the while saying "please be high, please be high" then turn it back on to see the results, its high enough so o do a little dance. Then onto my test... so I'm a little concerned about my mental health if af arrives.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Happy anniversary ginny! Hope u have a wonderful day and get spoilt. Today 7 yrs ago (5th) I met DH. Who would have thought all those years ago we would be here! Enjoy Ur day xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning lovely ladies!

Major, have a great day!

Abbs, Now that a few more days have passed, your temp does show that you could have Ov'd CD 23 like you think. the first time I could see a temp shift in your chart, but now that it went down and you had a slower rise, all the first part of it seems not so biphasic! Good luck! And stop peeing on sticks, you defo won't get a positive yet!!! save your money & your nerves! hehe


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

kiwipauagirl said:


> Happy anniversary ginny! Hope u have a wonderful day and get spoilt. Today 7 yrs ago (5th) I met DH. Who would have thought all those years ago we would be here! Enjoy Ur day xxx

so many anniversaries going on! I love it! xoxox


----------



## Abby27

Evil duffered bitch just asked me again if we are trying....ARGh.


----------



## Maddy40

Abs just wink and say "actually I just really enjoy the practice".


----------



## lisamfr

Morning Ladies,

Up to date on all the post from yesterday & last night!! 

happy anniversary Ginny! woohoooo for 4 years!!!!!

Hope everyone is having a good day! 

Will jump on later. We are enjoying our lazy Tuesday melb cup day at home. Audrina only wake up at 8am so we got a little sleep in DH is cooking breakfast.


----------



## MajorBee

Abby27 said:


> Evil duffered bitch just asked me again if we are trying....ARGh.

Grrrr evil duffered bitch! I was going to suggest we :ninja: her arse, but then i found :gun: :finger: :grr: and :trouble: and couldn't decide! Of course we could always employ :jo: and her tennis racquet?

I'm off to bed now, have a beautiful day everyone!


----------



## Abby27

Hahaha, DH said to me ( I emailed him about it) " I think it genuinely terrifies her that someone would find out what we are doing before she does" ....so well, I'm glad I didn't say anything


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> Evil duffered bitch just asked me again if we are trying....ARGh.

Reply with "Are you STILL asking rude and inappropriate questions?"


----------



## MajorBee

Did she tell anyone she was trying??! Did she wait until the first scan to announce?? 
You could say no, and if we were I wouldn't be telling anyone anything until we had something to announce - isn't that what you did?


----------



## MajorBee

The rudest question I had after announcing preggo with DD was "was it planned?". By an acquaintance at work and I think just because we're not married. None of your business!!! And would it change the outcome?


----------



## MajorBee

Night girls. I've gotta stop taking the iPad to bed. I just have a quick check on you guys and whammo! another half hour rolls on by... :rofl: zzzzzzzz


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol night major! Sweet dreams! The doc who I went get my bloods asked if it was planned. I said yes, it's been a long time coming. Must have assumed it was an oops cos I'm young. Jerk!

Abs, she's a bitch! If I were you I would have snapped and said yes, we have been got a while & you putting pressure on me makes me want to hurt you! So fuck off and don't ask me again! The problem with that is once you have one conversation with someone about trying, they think they have a right to ask how you're going with it. Like as if we're going to keep it a secret forever or something. 

Hope you're ok!


----------



## Abby27

If I told her.she would tell everyone, even my boss. She has told me so many times when people are trying or in their first trimester. If it is bugging her to not know then yaay...I wouldnt put it past her to tell me how to conceive...so I'm keeping my mouth shut. 3 weeks and she is outta here...yaay!

Major she told everyone she was trying and everyone the day she got her bfp


----------



## number2woohoo

you have got to tell her how rude it is to ask. Seriously, It is your duty as a citizen of the world.


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :) 

I have skimmed through everything but I am not commenting :rofl: Seriously was like 50 pages and my mind is not what it used to be :rofl: 

Squiggles I am going to try and book my 12 week scan for 3rd Dec too :happydance: I will be almost 13 weeks but at least it will be hopefully more developed by then :happydance: Going to try and get Daniel to be off work too :happydance: 

Ok so I have only put on 1Kg in the last 4 weeks which is awesome cause my diet has been a bit weird :rofl: But the thing is that I actually look like I have put on heaps around my tummy ? I actually have a little bump? It's so weird and I don't think it's supposed to be like that? I mean I wasn't skinny by no means before I got duffered :haha: But it's just weird :rofl: 

How are all you lovely ladies doing today? I have missed you :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Oh and Abby she is such a rude bitch! If someone asked me a question like that when I was trying I would have told them to F*ck off! It's none of her business the nosey bitch! It's nobodys business but you and DH ! :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oooihhhhh I didn't realise she was one who had to leave! Yay! Least she will be out of your hair at work! In that case, I'm glad you didn't tell her. I also thought she wasn't trying. I bet it took her no time at all. Stupid bitch!

Lainey! Yay for little bump! I've been reading its normal at this stage to start getting tight pants or a slight bump. I'm not, but think its normal, everyone is different.


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey, make sure you take weekly photos so you can look back on them later and see how your shape changes. I started doing it on Friday, we're going to take a photo every Friday afternoon in the yard by a nice big hedge. Well actually I started taking Friday photos ages ago but till last week they were in the toilets at work. Who wants to look at photos of themselves in the work loo. Nobody, that's who.


----------



## number2woohoo

PS My pants do not fit any more. I put them away so I don't have to think about it any more. Luckily, I have lots of dresses.


----------



## Melainey

It's crazy haha I have to keep wearing loose clothing cause my belly is so bloated :rofl: How are you ? :)


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - we actually met on the 5th too :) I was going to look at the fireworks with my housemates at the local park. One of my housemates invited a couple of his friends - one of the was DF :) We basically started going out straight away, but I love having bonfire/fireworks night as our date even though it's not celebrated over here :) (I'm sure I've told this story already)

So I follow one happy date with a sad one. Our first boy angel was due today. I found this quote that I really like: 

&#8220;For some moments in life there are no words.&#8221; &#8211; Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Melainey

How many weeks are you again ababa??? That is a fantastic Idea :) I think I will take a photo evey week :) I can't wait till I et a bump :haha: My mum is sending me heaps of materninty clothes from my SIL (how convenient :rofl: ) so I will be sored pretty soon :)


----------



## Melainey

Beautiful quote Ginny x


----------



## Abby27

Well she is only leaving on mat leave, but because she is so rich she doesn't have to come back.
I've told her twice that its not a question you can ask and none of her business... Clearly that doesn't work. I'm not a great liar either


----------



## number2woohoo

ginny83 said:


> Kiwi - we actually met on the 5th too :) I was going to look at the fireworks with my housemates at the local park. One of my housemates invited a couple of his friends - one of the was DF :) We basically started going out straight away, but I love having bonfire/fireworks night as our date even though it's not celebrated over here :) (I'm sure I've told this story already)
> 
> So I follow one happy date with a sad one. Our first boy angel was due today. I found this quote that I really like:
> 
> For some moments in life there are no words.  Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory

Oh sweetheart - sending you lots of love and hugs today xoxo


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> How many weeks are you again ababa??? That is a fantastic Idea :) I think I will take a photo evey week :) I can't wait till I et a bump :haha: My mum is sending me heaps of materninty clothes from my SIL (how convenient :rofl: ) so I will be sored pretty soon :)

I'll be 12 on Friday.
Feeling much better sick wise, as long as I eat every 2 hours, butvery headachey. Really can't believe how different this is to when I was duffed with Harrison. With him I felt fantastic from day dot. This time, not so much. Roll on, 2nd trimester... cannot wait to feel better. And get that pregnant glow.


----------



## Melainey

YAY :happydance: Oh I know what you mean with the sickness! I can't even travel in a car without getting sick :cry: BOO HOO!! :rofl: You're nearly there Ababa :happydance: Hopefully the sickess will feck off!!


----------



## Abby27

Big hugs Ginny, may be do something symbolic today? Like planting a tree, or something...something that max can df can do with you?


----------



## number2woohoo

That's a lovely idea, Abby


----------



## Misscalais

Girls!
Hi! I'm Amie, and I'm currently living in Cattai NSW would love some Aussie friends on here, feel free to add me


----------



## Abby27

Welcome Amie! I think you will enjoy our little group, great ladies, supportive and funny! Rules are, overshare, we cant get enough of TMI, stay one you are pregnant. Cossie and Angel have the front page updated explaining where we are all at.
This thread moves super fast...we love to chat!


----------



## cossime

Hello lovelies!!! How's everyone today? Hello to the two newbies too :hi:
Lisafr, just wanted to thank you for the in depth cp description:) that was way too daunting for me so I think I'm going to pass on hunting for it! Trying to not think about things now and just enjoy the holiday. Whether I'm duffed or not, no point in wasting this time away! Btw, still cramping like a mofo!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Hey y'all. Hi Amie, welcome to our little group! 

Good luck to everyone betting on the Melbourne Cup today!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Welcome Amie!

Ginny- so sorry love! Sending hugs your way! Xx

Abby- I hate evil duffered bitch! Cannot wait until she leaves!

Lainey- I have the most hideous bloat belly also, I look like Santa!!! Blah!!!! 

Hi ladies! :flower: hope everyone is having a good day! I'm off to bed!! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Yay for bumpy belly Rosie  

Hi to the newbies :hi: 

Hi Maddy how are you?

I've been terrible again today and today is actually the first day that I've actually spewed! :cry: roll on second trimester!


----------



## MajorBee

Welcome Amie :wave: 

Hi girls!

Ginny, big hugs for you today x 

Abs, roll on 3 weeks I say - EDB will have left work and you'll hopefully have your bfp! 

Lainey & number2 I hope the spew monster eases off soon. Lisa how are you hon? Sickness any better?

Hi kiwi, hi missie, I see you down there hanging out with abs and ababa. 

Angel did you get the ok back for finances on the house?

Right, time for a nice cup of tea!


----------



## Abby27

some good looking temps there Major, does your thermometer go to two decimal places? cause you hit those round numbers nicely! hahaha! 

i hope that i have a BFP soon! and you too! Cossie is sounding quite promising too! feeling a bit down this afternoon, not sure why!


----------



## MajorBee

Hehe no just a 1 decimal cheapie Abs. When I got all those 36.4s I thought it was faulty and went looking for a proper bbt one but. Then the temps started moving and I thought I'd see how it went. So far so good I reckon!


----------



## Abby27

doin the job alright! im always so amazed at the difference between pre and post ov temps.


----------



## Melainey

Hope you're enjoying your cup of tea major :)

we have done promising looking charts this month


----------



## MajorBee

Mmm cup of tea... Anyone want one? Hehe


----------



## Abby27

im waiting for DH to get off his computer and make me dinner!

:)


----------



## lisamfr

Hello again!

Melainey - great to have you back. Sorry about the 50 or so pages you had to catch up on. 

Ginny - beautiful quote. I think that's an awesome idea Abby about planting a tree or a rose in your new back yard with the family.

Abby- sorry the duff bitch is so inconsiderate. At less you don't have to heard about her hole pregnancy. 

Coss- that's ok I just copied it from a doc I found on the Internet it helped me. 

Hi Major - hope your enjoying your tea!

Hello kiwi & missie. 

I have a question for the 2nd time mummies I was just wondering when did you start showing. I know everyone is different. But I feel really bloated & feel like I am started to show already. I have to wear a uniform for work too & I am not shore how much longer I am going to b able to wear it for.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ginny83 said:


> Kiwi - we actually met on the 5th too :) I was going to look at the fireworks with my housemates at the local park. One of my housemates invited a couple of his friends - one of the was DF :) We basically started going out straight away, but I love having bonfire/fireworks night as our date even though it's not celebrated over here :) (I'm sure I've told this story already)
> 
> So I follow one happy date with a sad one. Our first boy angel was due today. I found this quote that I really like:
> 
> For some moments in life there are no words.  Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory

I was at a international rules match between Aust v Ireland up in Dublin. Australia absolutely flogged Ireland and so we were up at the pub celebrating. I am a bad loser but I am an even worse winner :). I was dressed in aussie beanie, scarf, flag tattoo on my face and had a "kiss me i'm not irish" shirt on. So he took the challenge, bought me a drink, tried to kiss me and we exchanged numbers. I must have known something because usually when I would go out with my friends I am Kate from NZ and a dentist and give the wrong phone number but for some reason I told him my correct name, job and where I am from. And as they say...... the rest is history.

Willy Wonka is spot on and all of my thoughts are with you, your DH and your precious little angel.


----------



## Melainey

Cute story kiwi  although Australian rules is crap... They just stole an Irish game and changed it slightly ;-) hehe

how are you?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hey lainey welcome back we missed u. How u feeling?

I'm ok. Have a very sore tummy but all good. Could be loads worse! 

I agree I don't like GAA football, afl or international rules. I'm a rugby girl :)


----------



## Melainey

Oh no :-( what has you ill? :hugs:

I'm sick as a dog! (don't know how they figured that saying out but I'm going with it) lying down on bed now :-( need to cook for boy too boo hoo!

I'm a hurling/camogie gal myself  oh and maybe soccer too :)


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry girls, been out at a work BBQ, just got home to care package from angel cakes!!!! You are such s sweet heart angel!!!! Thank you so much, we will all enjoy out treats!!! Need to catch up on about 5 pages....back when I've had a read!!! Xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny - Hope you are ok my sweet. I'm thinking of you on this hard day! Do you know what the most recent angel was? sorry if that upsets you. I really don't mean to. Beautiful quote - and so appropriate! xox

Hi Misscalais - welcome! 

Abby, she's a daft bitch! she will never learn! hope you're ok. and if you're a bad liar, like me, she can prob see straight through you and just wants to crack you. stay strong! 

Hey miss preggy cossie! I hope you're still enjoying your holiday! I checked my cp for a little while, but only around Ov time. noticed a change, but then got over doing it. it lasted not even 2 weeks. I wouldn't bother either if I were you - especially while you're relaxing! 

Ababa, I have been taking photos too. chose a spot so they are all in the same place. I took one at 5w, 6w, missed a few and will start again next monday at 9w. i haven't changed yet though, hoping I do soon! lol hope you feel better soon! 

Rosie - hope you bump keeps growing! not to fast if you're keeping it a secret though!

Major - loving the abbreviation - EDB haha gold! I will use that! 

Kiwi - LOVE that story!

Nana - how was your bbq? 

I'm just settling in to watch winners & losers! Loving being able to pause television as I am now able to catch up on BnB without missing anything! haha


----------



## cossime

Lol squeegs you crack me up!! I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't be upset if I'm not ms preggy cossi!! This month I/we did things differently.only had sex when we wanted so I'm not even sure I caught my egg?? But I'm pretty sure I know when I ovulated from the pains I got in my left side.that being said, I've been so relaxed about it all I haven't put a lot if energy into it thus cycle but these cramps have really got me thinking I am indeed pregnant-cant believe I said that out loud!!! I just wish I could get a sign From the heavens above!!! But maybe these constant cramps are my sign?!? Can you imagine with all the hpt's I have at home waiting I be pee'd on, I didn't pack 1!!!! Now I'll have to buy one on Monday if AF doesn't show up on Sunday....between our cyber community (not even DH knows this!), I think I am :) gosh I'm going to crash hard this month if I'm not so be forewarned girls if I'm miserable upon my return!

Did anyone win on the Melbourne cup?

Lainey nice to have you back! I've had bad bowels the last couple if days and bizarrely enough, I thought of you! Gross I know, sorry!!

Been quiet on here without nana and squeegs!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha, are you saying we're chatty?!? Lol

Coss, we are here for you if AF shows up, but I really think you might be too. Especially after Lisa getting hers with the same cramps as you!! Keep relaxing & enjoying your holiday hun!! Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah sorry girls, such crazy days these last two...

Big interview tomorrow, I'm not convinced I can even do the job so will be interesting!!! 

Sweet dreams, must snooze but will properly catch up tomorrow my darlings xxx


----------



## Melainey

Cossi I so hope that you are duffered :happydance: :) I can't wait till monday!!! <3 

Night Nanna :jo: x

:hi: Squiggles :)


----------



## Abby27

Cossie i know the feeling all too well! i really hope that this month is for you. Ive got a similar slightly hopeful feeling, but then worry i will crash pretty hard. You having those AF cramps is a great sign! 

i think i will use EDB now too! hahahaha


----------



## MajorBee

Hi Coss, Hi Abs, you can add me to the "think I'm duffered" club. No good reason, just can't see how we can have missed that egg! I've had a couple episodes of nausea, but it's really too early for that (though I'm sure dr google will find me an example where 3dpo nausea was followed by a bfp!) and I get that very occasionally anyway. Work is really stressing me out at the moment and I think I just really really want to have an out in my future! I promise it's not the only reason I want a baby :rofl:

Hi Jayne, I see you down there :hi:


----------



## Abby27

major I'm exactly the same re work...I was thinking about my life last night and how I've been wishing my days away because of work! Seems wrong. What sort of work do you do?


----------



## MajorBee

Haha just googled 3dpo nausea (definitely preggo according to dr google! :haha:) and came across the word "preggo-chondriac" :rofl:


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie good luck with the interview today.
Hi to all. Busy day ahead.
Lisa you asked about when ppl were showing who already had kids. It's definitely earlier. I'm 12 weeks on Friday and have a definite little fatty belly. I had a fatty belly before too but it's bigger now.


----------



## Abby27

Good luck nana! Remember root cause analysis! 
I put on a summer skirt from last year and yaay for weight loss! 
I'm really tired today....but I suspect its more lack of strength due to lack of interest! 

Are you going to announce on facebook Amanda?


----------



## number2woohoo

After my scan on Friday. Well, maybe after I get the results of the combined blood/US.


----------



## MajorBee

Good luck Nana!

Abs, I work in allied health as a manager. The job itself is fine, but we're just being asked to do more with less - as with everywhere there's no money!!


----------



## MajorBee

Oooo add tired to the list of symptoms Abs!

Wow, nearly 12 weeks Ababa - it flies doesn't it!! Does it seem to be going more quickly this time around? I always imagine that i'll be so busy with DD that i'll keep forgetting i'm pregnant!


----------



## SJayne22

Hey girlies, 

I hope there are some.more.bfps as I think im out!

It has felt so different this time with the severe back pain and really big and painful nips but.today is 3Rd day of spotting and think af is just around the corner so I was wrong and it's just the same as every other month!

Sorry to be a downer on the parade, gonna keep my fx for you girls xx


----------



## lisamfr

number2woohoo said:


> Newbie good luck with the interview today.
> Hi to all. Busy day ahead.
> Lisa you asked about when ppl were showing who already had kids. It's definitely earlier. I'm 12 weeks on Friday and have a definite little fatty belly. I had a fatty belly before too but it's bigger now.

Thanks Amanda, I went over to my parents house yesterday to pick something up. My mum was like I think you need to lose weight. Because I am on 5 weeks I didn't want to say anything. Its really hard at work because I wear a uniform too & its already fitting. I still has a fatty belly from my first pregnancy. So I don't know how much long I can keep it a secret from the pplp I see every day. I only have 7 weeks until Christmas.


----------



## Abby27

Jayne the spotting could be implantation...u aren't out till af shows full force...esp given the timing of the spotting, and temps still high...I will keep my fx for you hun!


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks Abby, I reckon it's your month, your chart looks brilliant! Are you going to test today?


----------



## Abby27

My chart is a little deceptive. Have a look at cd23, I think that was my ov date, had positive opk, and then temp shift, making me 8 dpo...so I think I will test Friday...knowing me though I will test tomorrow


----------



## lisamfr

Morning to everyone else,

Newbie - good luck this morning with the interview.

number2- how exciting 12 wks on Friday!!

Hello to Jayne, Abby, Major Missy and everyone else who's not on line yet!

AFM - I have booking in my OB seeing him at 10 wks & hospital. Also booked in my 12 wk scan just after boxing day. I also order from ebay a t shirt that reads I'm going to be a Big Sister for Audrina to wear on Christmas day at the in laws.


----------



## SJayne22

I did think that actually but wasn't sure if it was an implantation dip! How are your symptoms? Im really worried I've hurt my back, luckily im not working now until Friday so bed for me. I tested stupidly really early just cause my symptoms where so strong and can't get enough of peanut butter which I haven't eaten in years. 

Wouldn't it be great if it just made your wee turn green or something!


----------



## SJayne22

Lisa that tshirt sounds sooooooo cute!


----------



## Abby27

I've always thought that when sperm meets egg we should get a noise Like ding ding ding jackpot!
Don't really have any symptoms, I'm cranky and tired..but I suspect its due to work atm. 

I don't know if anyone else TTC number one gets this but I just have some serious doubts that I will ever get a baby! I seem to swing between hopeful and utter despair...which no doubt is adding to the tired and cranky


----------



## SJayne22

It would be my first baby.so I know exactly what you mean. My mum, nan and great nan all got pregnant by accident at about 20 but I always doubted it would happen to me and 7 months later Im still right


----------



## lisamfr

Abby your time will come. It took me 7 month this time around. 

How is working today?

Jayne how is your puppy? Have you started or are you taking him to puppy school?


----------



## Maddy40

Morning everyone. I haven't been around much, it's super-busy at work and I'm exhausted when I get home. DH starts his new job today, hopefully in a few days things will settle down once he gets into a routine.

Abby I know exactly how you feel. Especially when farking FF moved my O date so we definately missed O again this month. Grrrrr.


----------



## SJayne22

Hey, he is soo good. I Haven't taken him to puppy school but after a month he sits, lies down plays dead, stays, comes and rolls over. He is a bit of a chewer when he gets board but only his bed has suffered. 

Need to take him for his walk but can't move feels like I have trapped a nerve in my back, :-(


----------



## SJayne22

Maddy that must be very frustrating but makes your chart look great!


----------



## Misscalais

Abby27 :rofl: that's hilarious! Wouldn't it just make our lives so much easier if that did happen. I can just picture hubbies reaction. :haha: 
I hope you get your :bfp: soon.


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby I think FF got your ovulation right. Look at the last chart - you had a dip at 6DPO then too. Some people do have that dip every month that is often called an implantation dip.


----------



## SJayne22

Maddy that must be very frustrating but makes your chart look great!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks for the warm welcome girls!
Just thought I'd share a little more about myself.
I'm 25, been with hubby (27) 10 years next feb. 1st wedding anniversary is the 12th of this month.
We have two amazing boys who are 3 and 2 ( 14 mths apart ) the last three and a half years of my life has been a whirlpool of ups and downs.
We are ttc our last bub. I actually wanted to only have two, whilst pushing my 9lb DS2 out I was like, no more I'm not doing this again. :O lol but once he was around 9 mths old I knew our family wasn't complete yet. I'm desperate for a daughter, but if it doesn't happen well that's life, I've got everything crossed though lol
This is our third mth I used OPKs this mth because my cycles are between 29-32 days and I never o on the same time. Finally o'ed on CD19 this cycle, YAY! So just waiting to see what this mth brings.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Abby- I'm still keeping everything crossed!!

Welcome Misscalais!

Jayne- hope your back feels better soon! 

Ababa- I lol'd at Harrison finding the donut then not getting to eat it! Poor guy!!! His face is priceless!!

Nana- good luck at your interview!!! 

Maddy- sorry work has been rough :( 

Lisa- my belly is sticking out too and it's my first! I look like I ate too many of Ababa's donuts!!!! 

Amber- how are you!? How's the lil man doing?? 

Everyone else hi!!! Hope you all have a great day!! :flower: xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Mmm, donuts


----------



## Abby27

Actually Amanda I think I o'd on cd 23 both months on ff!, otherwise a17 day lp is pretty crazy! I really have no idea though, before ff my temps were less crazy and I had a respectable .12 day lp.... I guess what I've learned is that its always a good idea to just keep bonking! Haha....I did enjoy the pics this morning! What a cutie! I guess I Just have to wait and see what happens

I feel a little better knowing its not just me walking around with a doubt cloud!


----------



## SJayne22

Hey, he is soo good. I Haven't taken him to puppy school but after a month he sits, lies down plays dead, stays, comes and rolls over. He is a bit of a chewer when he gets board but only his bed has suffered. 

Need to take him for his walk but can't move feels like I have trapped a nerve in my back, :-(


----------



## lisamfr

SJayne22 said:


> Hey, he is soo good. I Haven't taken him to puppy school but after a month he sits, lies down plays dead, stays, comes and rolls over. He is a bit of a chewer when he gets board but only his bed has suffered.
> 
> Need to take him for his walk but can't move feels like I have trapped a nerve in my back, :-(

Oh you poor thing. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks Abby, I reckon it's your month, your chart looks brilliant! Are you going to test today?


----------



## Melainey

Hey ladies how are you all?

Nanna good luck today :happydance: Xx

Miss c welcome :) hope you get your baby girl!

Major :rofl: prego-condriac :rofl:

Rosie :hi: I have a belly too, but I had a belly before hahaha but it's more pronounced now! 

Ababa I would like a doughnut please and thank you :happydance:Harrison's face was priceless haha

:hi: Jayne, Lisa, angel, missie, squiggles, Lucy, amber, Ginny, and anybody else I have forgotten sorry :hugs:


----------



## number2woohoo

You're right - a 17 day LP while not unheard of, is quite unusual.


----------



## Melainey

Abby even if you did I on CD23 your chart still looks great :)


----------



## lisamfr

Its 11.16am and I have just walked behind the reception desk & brush along the cupboards behind her desk & ripped my pants open on my leg!!! Now I can&#8217;t leave my desk all day :blush:


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks Abby, I reckon it's your month, your chart looks brilliant! Are you going to test today?


----------



## SJayne22

Hey,

Ridiculous headache now so didn't want to waste my last test so did an opk for laughs and it's positive. Now im confused.com!


----------



## Melainey

Sometimes pos opk's mean dufferness.. Take a test?


----------



## SJayne22

I dear Lisa! Lol I split my trousers once right up the middle when I was waitressing at a wedding! Mortified!


----------



## SJayne22

That's what I've been reading but im sceptical, if my temp stays up tomorrow I'll definitely test


----------



## SJayne22

That's what I've been reading but im sceptical, if my temp stays up tomorrow I'll definitely test


----------



## Abby27

Well...at 8dpo not sure I should test, but yeah I no doubt will. Got to keep the good people at first response in a job! 
Jayne just bd, doesnt hurt to be safe. I think we get many lh surges in the month, but doesn't hurt to be careful, could mean duffered though! I hope so for you


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

The thread is getting exciting ladies!! 

Miss c nice to know a bit more a out you! Hope it doesn't take too long!!

Lainey, hi miss!!! Xxx hugs

Abby I felt exactly the same way, it's a fear that you won't be able to do what we were born to do. Horrible. But it does happen, one way or another. Book in to see someone if you like. It was going to take me 5 months to get in, do if you do it now, you can take the pressure off and can go get checked after a while. It took me 13 months to fall preg ant, and I still kinda pinch myself. I thought I was doomed, it's just the stress & tension that gets to you though!!

Hi everyone else! Hope you're all having a great day & are brewing up your bfps! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Hi miss squigglebum :happydance: 

how you feeling?


----------



## MissieT

Hi lovely ladies,

I haven't said a proper hello to Jayne yet so hello :wave: Hope your back is feeling better soon.

Newbie - I have my fx'ed for your interview today - I don't reckon a big company would waste there time interviewing someone they didn't think was up to the job so I think this one could be yours  - you also never know who may have passed on good info about you in the small work spheres in most industries - looking forward to hearing how it goes. Are the puppies back to normal from their recent ops?


Ginny - hope your week is going ok. Lovely quote from the other day  

Abby - got everything crossed for you. Evil duffered bitch makes me so angry. I reckon she is so the green eyed monster and is not only completely socially inappropriate but also scared that you are going to be pregnant, taking away the only thing she feels she has on you and knows that your baby will be more beautiful and you will be happier than she will ever be! I'm counting down the 3 weeks with you!

Number2 - ha ha ha to not looking at photos of your self in the work toilets - I'm pleased you've found a better back drop. 12 weeks on Friday! - how exciting!

Melainy - How are you? Really hoping that your sickness starts easing off a bit soon. Did you get your Medicare sorted in the end? 

Have any of you tried seabands,(Smithy - thinking you inparticular!) just remembered about them the other day - they are wristbands that have a plastic nobble on them that presses on an acupressure point. I used them with both the boys and although it didn't completly get rid of it but definately helped. I have them out and in use already with this one - feeling pretty green the last few days. Had to make a couple of runs to the toilet yesterday but have a really bad sick phobia so managed to swallow it back down! (sorry for the grossness!)

Hi Amie and Miss Calais :wave:

Cossi - so jealous of your fab holiday! Keep enjoying and looking forward to your bfp news on Monday!

Hi Lisamfr - I was 13 weeks before mat clothes with number 1, 9 weeks with number 2 and this morning couldn't put on a pair of trousers that last week were comfy. I know that it is bloating and have been trying to drink alot of water to try and reduce it but it does make me look pregnant and if it carries on not sure how long I'll be able to keep it a secret. I hope you've got someone to go and get your lunch for you and you're not wearing dodgy underwear!!!!!

Kiwi - hope the jabs aren't too painful. Getting so excited for you  And with you on the rugby front although have to fess up to being a Wales supporter!

Maddy - really hope that ff is just having a moment and that you did catch that eggy. Hope DH's job goes well today and you get some time to have a relax!

Hi Squeegs - how are you feeling? DH is home today?

Hello to everyone else I've missed - I hope yoou are all having a good day!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey looney!! Feeling good! Been spewing every morning now, but still very excited about it, so not bad! Lol 

How ate you? Getting any better? Has your bum settled down at all? Lol your birthday is coming up soon isn't it?


----------



## Melainey

Hey missie  great catch up superwoman hehe 

I will look into those seaband thingy's :)

Oh no squiggles :hugs: how it stops soon for all of us :hugs:

I feel worse when in cars, buses etc soooooo gonna stay away from it for a while hehe bum is constipated again hahaha my friend got hep a from China so think I got it and that's why I had the poos haha but doesn't do harm to baby soooooo that's a relief! Yeah my birthday is on the 28th :happydance: xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Sugar- I some how missed the Sash-Meisters post about interview! So sorry hin, hope it goes well! Have confidence in yourself, you can do anything! 

Missie, hope you're feeling ok! I'm the opposite, I hate feeling sick & not being able to spew. I've always been a Speer when sick. Better out than in! Lol I hate throwing up food tho! So very glad my sickness is still morning sickness! Dh is meant to be home but has to stay an extra night. :( will be back tomorrow!


----------



## MissieT

Melainey said:


> Hey missie  great catch up superwoman hehe

He he not really - am 'working' from home on computer so opened 2 windows and spent about an hour catching up on everything I've missed over the last few days. I enjoy spreadsheets but catching up with you girls is more fun :winkwink:


----------



## number2woohoo

Dang, why did I not remember my seabands back when I was feeling more nauseous! Mine are from actually sailing - and they do work for that. I remember actually remembering them at one point but then I forgot again. What an incredibly gifted comment. I should be crowned grammar champion of the world.


----------



## cossime

Please forgive me if its not accurate! I'm on holidays:dohh: also to the two new girls, sorry I don't know your stats so let us know and we can add you! xxxxxx

*Wednesday Watch List!!! 7/11/2012*

*Two Week Waiter&#8217;s*
Jayney: 9DPO
Abby: 8DPO
Major Bee: 6DPO
Maddy: 4DPO

*Waiting to Ovulate*
Newbie (nana): CD4
Kiwi

Angel: WTT
zoomlentil: WTT
Ginny: WTT
cossime: NTNP (I think I'm 11DPO)

*9* :bfp: *&#8216;s!!!*
2Mums: 17 weeks
LLMP: 12 weeks
Number2: 12 weeks
Lisa S (Smithy): 9 weeks
Melainey: 9 weeks 
Rosie: 8 weeks
Mum 2 Quigley (Squeegs): 8 weeks
*MissieT: 5 weeks!!!!!!*[/QUOTE]
*Lisafr: 5 weeks!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Abby27

Even when you are in holidays, you are such a gem Cossie


----------



## Melainey

Thanks for that cossi :) you should be out enjoying your holiday crazy lady ;-) x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Cossie, you are amazing! For that, you should be rewarded with a baby! Hehe


----------



## cossime

Thanks girls but I have it saved so I'm able to cut and paste;) 

Oh how I would love to be rewarded with a baby!!!! DH just said to me my boobs are looking very "veiny". Had me thinking hmmmmmm. I might just buy a hpt at the airport shortly and test tomorrow!!! These ramps haven't stopped and I still can't sleep! EWCM nearly every day since lead up to O...keep your fingers crossed girls...oh how i wish i had a Thermometer!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Fx'd Cossi!!!! Xx


----------



## Abby27

Sounds great Cossie


----------



## Melainey

FX'd Cossi :) I had very veiny boobs when I got my BFP :happydance: I can't wait for you to test :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay Cossi! how exciting! I really hope it's positive! remember you're due on Sunday though, so it may not be there yet. Get a good test! 
ooohhh im just so excited! lol

My sister called today, wanting to borrow clothes cos a rep wants to take her out for tea. I said that was fine, as long as the rep takes me out too. lol Now I;m going out for dinner! Hope the rep shouts me! haha


----------



## Abby27

Missie, yeah EDB is something....gossip, mistreated my puppy, put my life in danger, announced her own news at my wedding...and now expects me to tell her my own private business. Yesterday i got into the dark place about TTC (still a bit there), and her pushing her belly in my face didnt help. 
Great catch up by the way! 

really got to try and get my head out of this funk. 
i bought some more tests today, and i even bought the digital HPT, reason being that when DH saw my evap line, he admitted he saw a line, but felt that it was so faint that it couldnt be anything....so when the day comes i get two lines, he will need digital proof i think! 
Enjoy your dinner Squeegs! yes i must make an appt to see my doc, and i will...i generally have to work up to these things mentally, and cause im not in the greatest head space now might not be the right time. but i will. 
Jayne i hope your back feels better?

Edit: today was the first time in my life i have looked at my boobs and sighed wishing they were veiney! hhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lisasmith

Holy chatty girls! I missed you these past few days


----------



## MissieT

Squeegs - win on the dinner front - enjoy!

Abby - I've never had veiny boobs, hang in there! I never wish bad things on people but EDB needs at least a good slap!


----------



## MajorBee

Morning girls, 

Nana, how'd the interview go?

Abs, hang in there!

Cossi, cheers hon. So great to see all those bfps! 

Hugs to all you spewy ladies :)

Have an uber super day x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

nana...

nana...

nana...

NANA!!! how did you interview go today hun?!?

Abby, best you wait then. it will happen, just have to give it time. maybe your body is waiting for you to be in a good head space! OR maybe you can use your digi on the weekend! hope so! woo hoo!


----------



## number2woohoo

Yeah how did the interview go?
How to keep a gaggle of women in suspense?


----------



## Newbie32

Hahahaha sorry girls! Got back to work and was swamped, only to have car man tell me my mini won't be ready until mid next week....aaarrrggghhh....sharing with hubby sucks. So I put on my sad voice and he gave me a brand new mini coupe to use till mine is ready!! Weird looking mini, but at least I have wheels!

So my interview sucked!!!!! I've never had an interview like that. Big oval table with FOUR of them sitting around it and me in the hot seat at the end. For first interviews I like an informal approach, this was not that. Stupid STAR questions that were quite difficult to answer quickly...I did my best and went ok for about half of it, then I think I got really nervous and it might have turned to shit! They say you never know, but I reckon I know!!!! Ah well, it's not the only job out there right? Maybe they will think it's just nerves and that I'm not the complete airhead I reckon I came across as!!!!

I have to catch up on PAGES!!!! Again!!! But thanks for thinking of me :) 

Love you all xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps for those not familiar, STAR means situation, task, actions, results.....so help me god I hope I never have another interview like I'm going for a job with the prime minister it was that formal!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

bummer, that sucks! I am very informal! lol lets say I wouldn't ever be able to climb my way up the corporate ladder! 

my first ever in terview was at coles when I was 15/16. The boss asked me 'what can you bring to coles?'

my response: "oh, I can bring the world to coles!" followed by a slightly nervous giggle and a huge big smile. 

I got the job, but that kind of shows the start of my career and about as far as I will get. hahahahaha 

I have never had an interview for a job I didn't get before, so that's a good sign, but I think people hire me on my personality, and I'm a really hard worker, but just not real great in a 'professional' job. 

haha good old coles days! lol


----------



## Newbie32

You would have died squeegs. I did my best, I was trying to interview all four of them back, but it's so hard when there are four people!

In my job now, I simply wouldn't allow four people to interview together, I want to see the candidate natural and normal, not freaking out about who they should be looking at!!! Cue darting eyes!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Abby27

when i went for an interview at a toy store, they asked me to sell them juggling balls! so i did a little pitch, and then they asked me to demonstrate their use....i have no hand eye coordination, but went why not, and threw them up in the air and did a little TA DAH! pose. i got the job cause i tried

INTERESTING enough DH applied there to and didnt get it! we met not long after any way, but we couldve worked there
it was my job when i was at uni....and easily the best job ive ever had!


----------



## MissieT

Ouch Newbie - 4 people, that's not an interview that's an interrogation!! Well done for staying the whole interview, I'd have seen the 4 of them and pretended I was in the wrong room and run away!


----------



## Newbie32

Yes!! I was told there would be 2!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Just off to tennis girls, ill post my catch up update in the morning xxx


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! Man I suck and think I totally broke the 'hang around after BFP' rule! Sorry - please dont feel ive ditched you all! The last few weeks have just been craziness. We're wrapping up from college...liam has 2 more lecture days, STUVAC next week, exams, graduation and then were outta here! We're spending all our spare time with friends that most likely we won't see for a while (if ever for some of them!) it's so sad to be closing this chapter in our life, 3 years has gone so fast, and I'm struggling to think about life outside of our little 'bubble' here! So yeah I feel a bit emotional and all over the place...I just needed some time to get my head together again, so I'm sorry I've been MIA but hopefully I'm back! :)
I've missed so much but just don't have the time to read the last 100posts....if someone would like to give a brief overview that would be awesome?! 

I'm 12 weeks today...feels very surreal to be here and have hit the 'safe zone'! With my girls I couldn't wait to tell everyone but this time I just don't have the same desire to tell the world! (Too much going on I think!) but also it was Ben's funeral today. We didn't go, but I just couldn't even think of splashing happy news on Facebook when Jess is burying her husband, I'm pretty sure she already knows but I just couldn't do that to her! I have my scan on Monday so will probably announce it then with a photo. 
Hope you're all doing OK!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

newbie- 4 at an interview is a joke, maybe they thought you were too much to handle with just two. i think they will have known it was intimidating and figure in your nerves! 

ginny :hugs: loved that willy wonka quote. i love willy wonka.

abby- fx for you this month. i cant believe that duffered bitch, she is really something else, i would have smacked a bitch already, i commend your self control!! 

rosie- i'm good. how're you??? crazy election day, i am finding it quite scary how divided the country is, and how upset some people are, and the repercussions that are coming.

amanda- loved the photos today, and i am glad you found a place other than the work loo for your pictures!! :haha: 

lisa- hope you can keep a secret for as long as you wanted too!! 

maddy- fx that you didnt miss this month!!! 

kiwi- fx for two boys!!! 

melainey, shell, smithy- hope you all aren't feeling too awful!! 

lucy- understandable you've been MIA, you sounds incredibly busy, and now with a new sickness hitting the neighbourhood, i can imagine you are trying to stay well and keep everyone in your house healthy, and still trying to visit friends, wrap up, pack and get your head around moving. 

angel- hope everything with your new house is progressing nicely!!! Will be so nice to have your own space and the pups back!! 

cossi- ty for the update, esp while your on holiday, hope you are having a blast!! 

missy, major, and the others i have missed, and the new comers, hello!!!!! 

i feel really slack, i haven't taken any photos, my tummy has gotten a little bigger, but it wasn't small to begin with!!! I told OH this was the last week I could wear my reg pants as the ass feels like it might split if i bend over, and are getting too tight around my tummy, been enjoying my yoga pants/gym clothes. There are some days i feel/look more pregnant than others. wasnt sure what my tummy was going to do, i had a m/c at 5 months in 2003 (also resulted in the ending of a long term relationship), but figured it was soo long ago that my body had gotten back to normal, so not shocked im not bigger i guess, waiting for that pop out to come though. I will relax more after that 5 month mark, that pregnancy and this one are only about 3 weeks apart, in due dates. I presume i'll have enough pictures having to be taken in the states over the holidays, i'll just start collecting them then. Its nice to go out and no one can notice the pregnancy, but its also hard when sometimes you feel so crappy/pregnant/tired, and no one knows why!! 

sorry for the long catch up/ post!!! xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi my lovelies - I know I have been awol the last few days - I am swamped with report writing and just have not had a chance to jump on! I have not caught up on everything and sadly don't have time now to do it either! Just letting you all know that I love you, am thinking of and praying for you in your different situations, I can't wait to read all your news and that I will re-join the conversation very soon! Not much to report with me - ther than AF is easing up much quicker than expected - at this rate she should be gone by tomorrow which is a real blessing compared to last month! Anyway back to reports for me know :( love love love you!!! xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel, glad your AF is being kind to you. 

Nana, sounds full on! Nothing like going through that to get you out of your comfort zone!!

Loop, hope you feel better soon, you will once you settle with your family in your new home. Two bfps, missie and Lisa! Very exciting! A few people getting close to testing & major, cossi & Abby are all pointing towards a duffered state. AF hit nana, but she's going to pop out a very strong egg soon and hubby's sperm are gonna dance all over it! Kiwi has started ivf & is due to have done eggs implanted in a couple of weeks. Lisa smith & Lainey have been very sick, Rosie is doing well, maddy is waiting for her 2nd fs appointment in a couple of weeks. There are also a few new girls, sorry, can't remember names yet without seeing them. One is miss Calais. :) I won't update 2mums cos she kinda did just then! Amanda is 12 weeks on Friday. Ginny gets the keys to her new house soon, also got a puppy (well is getting it soon)! Also, I won't mention angel as she updated just up there too!! :)

So sorry if I have left anyone out of this, got on a bit of a roll but not sure if I missed anyone! 

Sweet dreams everyone!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

A great summary Squeegs - legend! X


----------



## Newbie32

Well done squiggles!!!

Just finished tennis, knackered, see you in the morning xxx

Much love x


----------



## Maddy40

Hi you all. Lucy, Angel you aren't the only ones neglecting the board, I feel like a duck on a pond at the moment - all serene and organised up above and madly paddling to keep things afloat. DH's first day today and he loved it. FX that continues. Catch you all soon.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Glad Dh's new job is off to a good start Maddy!

Welcome Amie!!! Cattai is not far from my new place in kellyville - not that I live there yet - I move in January!

All caught up finally but heading to bed - will have at least one or two more late nights getting these reports done - they are not due for another week but I want them do e by Friday so I can enjoy my weekend! 

Ginny I love that quote from willy wonker - thinking of you xx

Night all! Will do my best to keep up tomorrow!


----------



## ginny83

great update :)

Angel - glad your AF's are returning to normal a bit! Maybe that's a sign of the meds doing their work :) 

2mums - I didn't realise that you had had a mc before :hugs: Did you ever find out why it happened (don't answer if you don't want to)

Kiwi- hope the needles are going OK! Do you have to take many tablets also? I'd actually rather a needle over a tablet. I really hate taking them :haha:

Smithy - miss you too!! Are you studying still at the moment? 

Love the interview stories! Newbie - you never know, fingers crossed. I've had to help interview people one or twice and I was such a crap interviewer. Firstly I think I was more nervous than the person applying. Then I kept asking questions that only required a yes or no answer or even worse sometimes I babbled on that much that I ended up answered my own question and all the interviewee can do is nod in agreement :dohh:

I'm also very honest on my CV... although...I did try and cover up once the fact that I dropped out of uni and was basically doing nothing for a couple of months. Anyway, I got my dates all mixed up and confessed everything during the interview. Still managed to get the job and it was a fantastic paying one during a recession in London! 

Sorry I can't remember anything else! I got uptodate earlier while watching big brother and now can't remember what I was going to write!!


----------



## Melainey

Lucy we understand completely honey xxx 

Nanna I hope that the interview went better than you think Xx

Angel lovely to see you honey  Xx 

2 mums his is that little man of yours doing?  Xx

I'm the same Ginny  I nerve lie on my resume! I don't lite full stop cause I always catch myself out haha Xx 

sorry if I missed anything love you all Xx 

Got my blood results back today and my thyroid it's back to normal but still have to take meds! Also didn't have hep a that my friends had thankfully  soooooo all God here except my constipation haha goodnight ladies xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

awesome catch up for lucy, shell!!! nice one! 

angel- hope those reports dont take too much of your time and energy. And hoping the witch is gone tomorrow!

newbie- did everyone depart the courts alive??? :haha: 

maddy- awesome news about DHs job! :) 

ginny- i don't talk about it much, it was a long time ago, a dark time, took about 2 years to recover bc i had also lost a 4 yr relationship, but looking back, i have to think it was for the best, the pregnancy wasn't planned (contraception failed), i was young, so was he, and i wasn't at all healthy, and later found out he was into things (drugs) i had no idea about, and stuff that you wouldn't want for a child, and most likely, that all lead to the m/c, baby wasn't/wouldn't have been healthy. When I ttc this time with OH, I figured it was my karma that it was taking so long, and i thought it wouldn't happen for me bc of the past (worried about scarring, etc too)

melainey- all seems good here with him, been hard to find on doppler, had me worried a few times, but seems that he's hiding directly behind my belly button and is lost amongst lots of other sounds, so hard to find with doppler but i have found the HB all but once. Great news about your bloods!!! good luck with that constipation! xx


----------



## MajorBee

Hi all, some great catch ups there, not going to be able to compete I'm afraid! 

Hope everyones well xx 

I spent most of today checking that I'm 6dpo. So disappointing to be heading home from work counting it up & realising I'm STILL 6dpo, just like this morning... :haha: What do you think, 4 more days till testing? Abs, as a Poas addict I may not take your answer as reasoned...


----------



## Abby27

hahaha, yeah never listen to me,...well actually my advice is often solid my practice is OUT THERE. 
Amber im sorry about your MC story, goodness how strong you ladies are! i think though that leads to good Karma, not the other way around! 

Major the best day to start testing is 10dpo, before that its rare to get a positive result. I dont really So my sound advice is wait another 4 days, even then though dont get to disheartened if its negative. my sisters advice, and she is much more rational than me, is to wait 15 dpo. 

i dont have enough time this morning for a big catch up...just hello my lovely friends! having you all in my life makes it brighter!!!!
xo


----------



## SJayne22

Cossie high 5.on the catch up! I'm the same.with the not sleeping, had such a migraine last night and am always wide awake by 5.30! Can't wait for your bfp!

Amber im so sorry about your miscarriage! You are so strong and im hoping for a h+h mine months for you and.all my girlies!

Lisa it's totally understandable about you taking some time out, tell people when you feel ready!

Newbie, dh had 4.panel interviews once each lasting an hour for a job once only for them to turn around and say there isn't a position available anymore! Ridiculous! I'm sure you did great huni.

Abs im going to try and hold out too as getting cramps and 
Still spotting. Your chart looks so great tho! 

Hey to all my other lovelies! My back got better thanks really suddenly and switched to a lovely headache. Not sure what is going on!

Friday tomorrow! 

Xxx


----------



## MajorBee

:rofl: ha! Like I'll ever make it to 15dpo! :rofl: if I'm lucky I'll make it to 10 or 11. Why would I wait longer when those sticks are just lying there..? Thanks Abs.

Morning girls!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good morning!

So sorry, o missed jayney in my catch up! She's another to add to the hopeful duffered list!! She had a LONG cycle, but decided to ttc again just in time to finally ov! 

2mums, that must have been terrible, it's easy to get caught up in reasons for not falling pregnant. Fact of the matter is, you did nothing wrong, it just takes time. Glad you got through your loss eventually. Very tough! Between yours & OHs losses, your baby will be very loved & never taken for granted!! Xx

Everyone who has been a little Mia, don't worry, we all know you check in when you can, we understAnd we all have lives too! 

Hope everyone has a great day!! Xxx

Ps nana, how was tennis? Hope duffered bitch shut her mouth so she didn't cop another beating from you! Hehehe x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

MajorBee said:


> :rofl: ha! Like I'll ever make it to 15dpo! :rofl: if I'm lucky I'll make it to 10 or 11. Why would I wait longer when those sticks are just lying there..? Thanks Abs.
> 
> Morning girls!

Hahaha you will be there before you know it!! I love your 6dpo story! Hahaha xx


----------



## Abby27

See I feel a little justified in testing now because if the two positive opks so many days apart...well that's my story and sticking with it. I think though my second opk has a more significant temp shift. 

I hope my work day goes fast, I have tomorrow off...yaaaaaay


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

i agree abby, i think youre 9dpo


----------



## SJayne22

Go for it abs! Thanks mum 2q,
I'm the same as you major , no spotting to Wake up to so staring at my last test


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi ginny. Tablets are the next step. On inj for a few more nights the they do egg removal hopefully this Monday. I stop inj but go on two lots of tablets and pessaries. In 5 days after that I do egg transfer and then we wait. So hopefully next weekend I should be pregnant but we wait to see if it holds. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SJayne22

Kiwi that must be soooooo exciting! Got my fx 200%	for you


----------



## Abby27

I have every thing crossed for you kiwi!


----------



## lisamfr

Good Morning Girls,

I just read up on the last couple of pages. 

I just popped in to say hello. Hope everyone has a great Thursday!

Will pop my head in a little later. xx


----------



## MajorBee

That must make it hard to walk Abs.

Kiwi that's really exciting stuff, can't wait to hear how it all goes. I bet all the girlies here will have everything crossed for you and look just as funny as Abs does trying to walk :) 

Jayne you can always buy more!!! Haha

2mums sorry to hear about your previous mc. So happy you've got your boy on the way! What a joy he's going to be :) 

Howdy to everyone else, I'm too knackered for a decent catch up but thinking of you all! Getting excited to see some bfps soon!

I'm off to bed now zzzzz will check on you chatters in the morning when I actually will be 7dpo and I can temp again and it'll be 3 days till testing!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Jayney, your chart looks great! I think that stick is calling you to pre on it tomorrow! Haha do hope the weird spotting is for a reason!!!!

Kiwi, how exciting! Huge process! I'm so glad they skipped the iui and went straight to this! How are you holding up?! So excited for your BFP, hoping its super sticky!!! 

Major, 3 days isn't far away!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## Lisasmith

Ginny, nope no studying here. Might pick up a unit in SP1 if I feel up for it.

So excited for kiwi and the people testing this week! 

My oh is in having surgery at the moment on his hands.


----------



## Newbie32

Hello Everyone!!!

So sorry ive been a little MIA this week. it has seriously been busy as!!

Now to try to catch up...

Abs hun, i am holding out hope for you that you are are going to get your BFP really soon! Hang in there...i am staying tuned every morning for your update!!!!

Major good luck, have a good sleep and hopefully the next few days will fly past.

Kiwi - OMG i am SO excited for you. I hope you are still not having side effects from the needles and taht you are managing them ok....i can barely contain my excitement that you are going to be pregnant before we know it!!!!!!! COME ON!!!!! Everything crossed it sticks!!! XXX

Angelcakes - thanks again for sending the lumps as well as the treats! ive not had them before and they are tasty!!!!! Puppies will get there first treat tonight cos dh is away and i may need some entertainment back up - i'll take a pic!

Lisa - hope you dont tear todays pants hun! I would have been mortified as well!

Smithy i hope dh's surgery goes well - how is your ms hun?

Cossie you are a superstar getting updates done over there!!!!! LEGEND (who i reckon is dufferoonies!!!) xx

Squeegs my darling, any jobs going at Port Mac? Maybe we need a sea change....hehehe....hope you are well luv

Jayney its nice to see you back hun!!!! Hopefully your wait is short and sweet and you will have a baked down under bean in your belly in no time xxx

Lucy welcome back, hopefully you've caught up now thanks to Squeegs super fast catch up spiel!!!

Nice to see you too Maddy - is this week results week or is it next week? FX for good news!!!

Ginny - do things seem 'back to normal' as yet? Are you temping at the moment? I hope you arent still feeling unwell hun xx

2mums - looking forward to seeing some bump progression pics- get busy with that camera girl!!! Pleased to report there were no fatalities on the court last night lol....

Rosiecheeks hope you are still well gorgeous girl xxx

Missie - you too - glad the family are all on board now and you can settle into the next wait for a scan!

Amanda i am still hunting for Banana MW's!!!!! Hows your tum going, - ms staying away?

And hi :hi: to everyone else!!!! I am desperately trying to remember where i am at and have probably very rudely forgotten some people - so i apologise and i will try to keep on top of it now!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Hey there sash xx morning sickness is on and off and it's making me nervous so I just ordered a Doppler :)


----------



## number2woohoo

yep seems to be a bit better this week, thanks. 
I am [email protected] at keeping up to date - some of your catch ups leave me to shame.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Great effort on the catch up nana! I wish you would come here and find a killer job! Unfortunately, there are more businesses closing than thriving in port at the moment! Hopefully things will pick up soon! I think you should still move here! Do you play a musical instruments? You could try busking by the shopping centre entrance! Hehe

Smithy, has your ms eased up on you yet? Hope hubby is ok! Never a dull moment in your house! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Never a dull moment! My poor baby got stung by a bee last night too. Awful :(

The morning sickness is coming and going. I had very little on Tuesday. Nausea yesterday. Very little today. But I just hired a Doppler


----------



## number2woohoo

I have a tambourine you can borrow for that busking, Nana. I stupidly bought it for Harrison. He loves it. I am wondering what was wrong with me to buy something so noisy.


----------



## Newbie32

lol at the tambourine!!!!!!! Can imagine that one needs to be hidden on weekend mornings!!! Glad to hear you are feeling better ababa!!!

Smithy i think its great that you arent feeling so unwell, i am sure its just that your body is now getting used to the pregnancy hormones, but the doppler will be a great peace of minder that bubs is ok :)

Squeegs, as much as i'd love to think i've got a small level of musical talent, im not sure that my previous neighbours (who i think moved out because of shower singing days) would agree!!!!

XXX


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hahaha at the shower singing. I'm terrible too! We will have to be sure to steer clear of all karaoke bars in the future! Lol

Smithy, glad your feeling better! Ababa eased up at but at 9 weeks, you might just get it not as full on from now. When is your scan? 

Ababa, that's a silly mistake. We did the same thing telling my mum to get dss a noisy saw. He lives to hold the button on. Terrible!! Haha


----------



## SJayne22

Hey, did the test and bfn Couldn't feel more down.can't even face going out to do the good shopping. Maybe next time


----------



## Abby27

Jayne I'm sure the others will agree here that 10 dpo is still early days. I know how it feels, the struggle and disappointment is huge. Hugs huni, hang in there! I try to make myself feel better with the pantene ad philosophy...it wont happen over night, but it will happen


----------



## Newbie32

Hang in there Jayney xxx We all know how you're feeling hun and we're here for you gorgeous girl xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Noisy toys are the most fun. I used to make a point of buying them for other people's kids, lol.


----------



## number2woohoo

Hang in there Jayney - it will happen soon xo


----------



## Abby27

I'm going to get a super noisey gift for Edb! I've been invited to her two babyshowers...no way am I going!,


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Two baby showers?! My god she's a silly whore!!

Jayney, hang in there hun! Still early! Try and motivate yourself to do the shopping, night feel good to get out and do something 'normal' to get your mind off things. Try again on the weekend, 10 dpo is early as, like abs said!

Haha Amanda, I considered it now that I know how annoying they are! Haha


----------



## cossime

Jayney, like the girls have said, 10dpo is eRY early still! If its any consolation, I got my positive with my first after AF was 4 DAYS LATE!!! Hang in there xx

Abs you crack me up!!!

Girls, ths place is magic!!! The best by far in terms of the entertainment for kids. I know today we will be at the water them park ALL day! I better come prepared so will ate the trusty iPad;) 

So i bought a hpt from the airport yesterday. I must say it looks like a toy from the $2 shop!!! Anyway, I didn't test. My sensible side kicked in and said what for? Do. Relly want to be gutted this early on in our holiday? So I have decided to pack it away and test on Sunday if AF hasn't shown by then. She is due Saturday making me 12DPO today...cramps have eased off this morning so now I'm hanging for breakfast!! Love you all xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

jayney- try a chiro or better yet an osteopath for your back/headache, sounds like something might be a bit out of place and it can cause aches, headaches, neck pain, etc. Still have FX for a bfp for you!!! (if you do go see someone, you just have to tell them there is a chance of pregnancy, but still ok to see them) 

shell - you got that right, OH and I feel so incredibly blessed, this baby is so wanted, and loved already!!! :) ty

abby- :test: again. :haha: Get the most obnoxious, big, noisy, repetitve toy out there!!! 

kiwi- i am so excited for you!!!!! FX and TX

smithy- wishing a quick recovery for OH!!! 

:jo: nice catch up!!!! glad, i think, everyone survived last night. 

cossi- good idea to hold off for testing, sounds like a bfp in the works, but best to just enjoy your holiday, sounds amazing!!!! 

angel- hope work was low key today, and your reports aren't taking it all out of you!!

its rainy and crappy here today. feel like i'm getting a bit sick too, taking it easy, drinking lots of water and tea, and sleeping to keep it at bay.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Cossi, you had me on the edge of my seat... Twice! Haha thought you meant BFP today with first one, also thought you were going to have a positive test!! Lol very proud of your strength! Least you've got it handy for when AF doesn't show!! 

Hope you feel ok 2mums. 

Abby, only other noisy toy tip is to not get one with batteries that can be removed. It has to make genuine noise... Like the tambourine! Or a whistle or something. I once tried to get a set of those hand clappers for dss to take home to his mums. Didn't go for it. Bugger! Haha


----------



## Newbie32

how about that musical instrument with the plates and the drum stick like thing you bash it with (i know it has a technical name, but cannot think of itfor the life of me, so im using my practical description in its place!!!!)

bahahahahaha....do it!!!

2 mums i hope you manage to fight off the lurgy!!!

Stay strong cossie! Tho i selfishly cant wait for you to test! XX


----------



## number2woohoo

Abs I wil try to think of the most annoying gift for babies and let you know.


----------



## Abby27

Awesome!,we want something loud, obnoxious, can destroy things...seems fitting for her personality!

Cossie you and I are so flip sides of the test coin! I couldn't not test! (I did this morn Lonely little line)


----------



## number2woohoo

OK. Here is my list for you to select from. 
1. drums, maraccas, xylophone - anything musical and loud that does not take batteries, so it can't be turned off.
2. Anything that comes with a hammer. We have many of these toys. This is just one example: https://www.amazon.com/Playskool-Poundin-Bedbugs/dp/B000ZJVWTY Best is when they start to get more mobile, and use the hammer on other things. Like the flat screen TV. 
3. Chicken Dance Elmo https://www.fisher-price.com/au/products/demodemo_90648.asp
4. the best would have to be a pet. Perhaps you will have to wait till the spawn is a little older for that little party trick. I suggest something very smelly, like a tortoise.


----------



## Newbie32

xylophone !!

Thats the technical name!!! Thanks ababa!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie32 said:


> how about that musical instrument with the plates and the drum stick like thing you bash it with (i know it has a technical name, but cannot think of itfor the life of me, so im using my practical description in its place!!!!)
> 
> bahahahahaha....do it!!!
> 
> 2 mums i hope you manage to fight off the lurgy!!!
> 
> Stay strong cossie! Tho i selfishly cant wait for you to test! XX

I had no idea you were referring to a xylophone. None. LOL.


----------



## Newbie32

lol!!! not exactly concise was i? No wonder i fucked that interview yesterday!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies...

Smithy I hope oh is ok and had a speedy recovery 

Kiwi I'm soooooo excited for you :) I can feel a bfp brewing :happydance:

cossi great that you held off on the testing :) 

Nanna hope you get a job soon :) 

Janey don't give up hope,I didn't get my bfp till 11dpo and was stark white at 10dpo :)

Abby awesome idea to get the wench a noisy gift hehehe love the evil plan :winkwink:

Hi everyone else, couldn't remember anything else


----------



## Newbie32

how are you today laineypop?


----------



## Melainey

Yeah.... Grumpy and tired haha how are you :)


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks girls but spotting is back and I feel like regular Af is here.
Haven't cried that much in a long time, what a woos!

Feel better now tho and on to next month. Looking forward.to more bfps


----------



## ginny83

For those of you looking for annoying toys - this is most hated (by adults) toy in our house: https://www.amazon.com/LeapFrog-Alphabet-Pal®-Caterpillar-Colors/dp/B00005OWEP

Each leg can play songs or say letters. Cleverly they made it so a child can just lean on the legs and it repeats the same letter over and over again. 

Paint sets are also very annoying. I really have to mentally prepare myself for Max to make a big mess with paint. 

Janey - sorry for the BFN, but like the others have said it's still early. Totally fine if you just want to have a good old sulk about it though too - sometimes things just suck. 

2mums - thanks for sharing that. I'm hoping that when I have my forever baby I'll be able to look back to now and think it happened for a reason and I'm in a better place now. Coping with a relationship break up at the same time must have been so hard though, I honestly don't think I'd cope with all this if I didn't have support from DF. So glad things have worked out for you so wonderfully, you and your OH deserve it x

Lainey - hi :)

Hi everyone else too :)

You'll all be delighted to know that my bleeding/spotting seems to have stopped! I've also had tons of EWCM yesterday and today and yesterday I got what looked like an almost positive OPK. Not going to waste any digis on this cycle though. I just really hope I O soon so AF can hurry up and come along. 

Oh I also finally got my appointment for the recurrent miscarriage clinic - 6th December! They really stuffed me around - I had appointments for the antenatal clinic and also reproductive services (IVF stuff) clinic made by accident. So frustrating, but glad it's all solved now.


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks girls but spotting is back and I feel like regular Af is here.
Haven't cried that much in a long time, what a woos!

Feel better now tho and on to next month. Looking forward.to more bfps


----------



## Melainey

Ginny honey so glad the spotting it's finally stopping :hugs: also great about the opk :happydance: hopefully you are back to normal in no time xxx 

Jayne sorry about the spotting :hugs:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

nana :rofl: at your description of the xylophone, i didn't get it either!!! (been thinking about your sister and you family, sending lots more love) 

ginny- you and DF are a great team!! And i'm so happy for you the bleeding has stopped and cm is looking hopeful, bring on the next cycle, fx it stays normal!!!! And glad your appointment finally got sorted, less than a month away, not long now!!

feeling a little better, but talked to my mum on skype for awhile, that always makes me feel better!! Apparently my aunt confessed to my mum today that she has some things that she won't be able to finish up, which my mum is assuming means my aunt knows her time is not long :( Although she keeps rally-ing and no one is really sure what she is holding on or waiting for, whether its my visit or christmas, or something else, but thats 6-8 weeks away and the chances of that are very slim to none. I've got her new hospital number, so will be calling her tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Lisasmith

ginny83 said:


> For those of you looking for annoying toys - this is most hated (by adults) toy in our house: https://www.amazon.com/LeapFrog-Alphabet-Pal®-Caterpillar-Colors/dp/B00005OWEP
> 
> Each leg can play songs or say letters. Cleverly they made it so a child can just lean on the legs and it repeats the same letter over and over again.
> 
> Paint sets are also very annoying. I really have to mentally prepare myself for Max to make a big mess with paint.
> 
> Janey - sorry for the BFN, but like the others have said it's still early. Totally fine if you just want to have a good old sulk about it though too - sometimes things just suck.
> 
> 2mums - thanks for sharing that. I'm hoping that when I have my forever baby I'll be able to look back to now and think it happened for a reason and I'm in a better place now. Coping with a relationship break up at the same time must have been so hard though, I honestly don't think I'd cope with all this if I didn't have support from DF. So glad things have worked out for you so wonderfully, you and your OH deserve it x
> 
> Lainey - hi :)
> 
> Hi everyone else too :)
> 
> You'll all be delighted to know that my bleeding/spotting seems to have stopped! I've also had tons of EWCM yesterday and today and yesterday I got what looked like an almost positive OPK. Not going to waste any digis on this cycle though. I just really hope I O soon so AF can hurry up and come along.
> 
> Oh I also finally got my appointment for the recurrent miscarriage clinic - 6th December! They really stuffed me around - I had appointments for the antenatal clinic and also reproductive services (IVF stuff) clinic made by accident. So frustrating, but glad it's all solved now.

Those alphabet things are evil! I hated it. 

So glad your spotting has stopped and af should be here soon. 

I can't believe the hospital dicked you around so much! Grrrr


----------



## Trying2b2mums

edit- epic fail on that date, i'm early. had to double check, thought it seemed a bit early in the month, first date was a week in hawaii, how i could get those dates wrong is beyond me. i wont be telling OH, pretend like nothing happened, and be on my way. (i deleted the post this is talking about, thought anniversary was today, whoops) now changed my signature so i can remember it correctly now! :blush:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi girls - another brief one as I'm back to writing reports - good news is I only have English to go which is 20 comments and sadly also allocating 180 grades! (Just for english!!!) Will hopefully be done by tonight or tomorrow lunch time at the latest (I have an hour off class in the morning while my kiddies are at Japanese).

Amber - praying for your aunt!!!

Sash - gad to package arrived!

Hi to everyone else - I have read everything and feel like a slacker for not commenting! Love you all and couldn't imaginge life without you!!! 

Chat more later on! xx


----------



## MajorBee

Morning girls!

Nana i'm with the others on your description of a xylophone! 

Abs, great plan, one of DD's most annoying toys was Alfie Bear. Think it's V-tech, but you can remove batteries so think I'd def go for an awful sounding loud music toy! Sorry about the single line - still early days based on later O! 

Jayne, Countdown to pregnancy website says a third of preggo people get a negative at 10dpo. And it's still 10% getting a negative at 14dpo so hang on in there. FX

Lainey sorry you're not feeling well hon

2muns, not sure what your last post was about but Hawaii sounds nice :haha: sorry to hear about your aunt x 

Angel, yay for reports nearly being finish! 

Hi to everyone else, kiwi, smithy, Lisa, ababa, Ginny! 

AFM I'm now 7dpo and will be aaaaaaaalllllllll day. 3 days (at least!) till testing. 

Enjoy your Thursday & I'll pop in to check on you all later x


----------



## Abby27

I do like all these gift suggestions! i wont give an animal, just because of how she treated my doggy! but loud and annoying YES YES YES! 

Well i just had an interesting afternoon! seems im going to be reporting to a different manager! this is a good thing! i like mine as a friend, but she can stress me out! this lady (who is also pregnant, but then every woman at work is), is a lot calmer, and she and i think a lot alike. so im hoping that the stress can settle down some! YAAY! 
tomorrow off! YAAY!


----------



## MajorBee

Great news Abs, on the manager front and the day off! Oh, and your weekend bfp :)


----------



## Abby27

thanks Major! Well it would be nice to not be the only woman in the fertile age bracket not pregnant at work! im a LITTLE worried that when my new boss goes on mat leave they will want me to do her job....but will worry about that when the time comes. 

how goes your day 7? symptoms from Dr Goggle today? i was suffering from diarrhea and now, got Lainey's poo problem! most odd for me!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby - I've got it! Get EDB a framed photo of yourself & DH on your wedding day! completely disregard the fact that she's even pregnant and write something like 'enjoy your time off work' in the card. lol If she makes your wedding all about her, you can make her baby all about you! lol Oh my god! I just saw amanda's suggestion for a pet... that's the best! then she has to look after it! hahahaha would be so annoying, I would hate if someone got me a pet for a gift! just saw your post...fair enough. revert back to being all about you! haha good news about work!! x

Nana, do you hear back either way with the job, or just if you're successful? ps. terrible description of the xylophone! you could have at least mentioned how colourful they are!! hahaha

Jayney :( you poor thing. Look on the bright side, you were only ntnp this cycle, it was just good timing you started again in time for Ov, next time, you can get back on vitex (i think thats it?) and have shorter cycles and get back in the game for real!! xoxox :) by the way, I'm with the others who say it's early days. I had negative at 11dpo. got a + at 15dpo. still very feint! 

Ginny, that's great news you seem to be getting back on track! Are you going to try this month, or just see what happens? I have never used digi OPKs, so you should be fine with the other ones! the 6th isn't far away! will be good to get some answers! 

2mums, really hope you get to see your aunty, if not, she will love to hear from you! have you told her your boy news? she will be thrilled! ps hahahaha about the anniversary date! hope you copied the post somewhere so you can re-post on the appropriate day so I know what you're talking about! lol 

Angel - happy report writing!! xx

Major - hello! have a great day! enjoy being 7dpo! :)


----------



## MajorBee

Nearly spewed this morning. Dr Google says preggo! :rofl:


----------



## Abby27

Squeegs I love it! Great idea

Major, I was feeling mood swings today...so I must be too! Hahaha
I do hope we both are babe

Frer question....does it take 3 min for a second line? Or is it straight away? Having never had one in just curious


----------



## number2woohoo

Squeegs that is brill - a photo of them at their wedding - I love it.


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> Squeegs I love it! Great idea
> 
> Major, I was feeling mood swings today...so I must be too! Hahaha
> I do hope we both are babe
> 
> Frer question....does it take 3 min for a second line? Or is it straight away? Having never had one in just curious

I had a frer get a second line - a faint one - at or maybe after 3 minutes at 10Dpo. I counted it as negative. So the next day I did another one and it was my BFP.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abbs, it's different. on the first frer, I didn't watch it, was there within a short shower...maybe 3 mins. second one I took was fairly quickly, probably about 30 seconds - 1 min. I actually took one today, cos for some reason I just needed a bit of reassurance. Today my test line was there before the dye even reached the spot where my control line is. it was litterally there before I even finished doing my wee! 

I dunno if depends on how much preg hormone you have in your system? I'm assuming if it's really strong you will see it pretty quickly!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

i'm off to bed you crazy, goregeous, fun, smart, outrageus, bealutifu beautiful women! Hope you all have a great sleep (and day for those who are just getting up!) I love you all and am very proud of you all for how you are all handling this journey we call life! xoxoxo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

shell- hilarious!!! love the wedding photo idea. 

major- i know my post was a bit weird, my brain is not working today. 

i just posted that i thought yesterday was our anniversary but its not for a few days, thought i forgot and so did she, not that we super celebrate it, not a wedding or anything so its sorta blah, but anyways, i didnt forget, i was early!!!! 

my frer took maybe 2 min to show up

edit- my nan told my aunt its a boy, she was thrilled, not sure she'll finish or even start the book she wanted to for me, but i dare say she'll give it to my mum to do, i was told she had a boy book already so she was happy, my sister too already had a boy book started for me weeks and weeks ago, so good thing its a boy, :haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums, your anniversary is not blah! It's no less important than any of ours! I will be super excited for the day you guys can tie the knot! Until then, your relationship is just as equal as any other! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> 2mums, your anniversary is not blah! It's no less important than any of ours! I will be super excited for the day you guys can tie the knot! Until then, your relationship is just as equal as any other! Xx

yeah i know that, its more blah bc we never have celebrated or done anything super special about it. maybe i will this year, might be the last chance for awhile, hahaha, be too busy otherwise. Good news, they past marriage equality in washington state, where my mum lives, and if we ever moved to the states thats where we would go. still not federally/nationally recognized, but a step in the right direction!! thanks for the love!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yea do it 2nuns!!!!

Squeegs you are one gorgeous girl! Love all your posts.

And ababa, ignoring a line on an frer???? That's crazy!!!!


----------



## MajorBee

Definitely crazy ababa. What you're supposed to do is stare at it all squinty eyed and move it back and forth to make it magically darker and real. You're supposed to do this for a few minutes at a time, every 10-15 minutes. It's also obligatory to fish it out of the bin after you've thrown it away in a huff. Again, it's best if you retrieve it from the bin several times over the next day at least to do some more staring. Those amongst us who are more committed would also then take the test apart and consult oh-wise-one-Google for confirmation that the brand you've used is notorious for false negatives. After that you'd reassure yourself you're preggo by consulting Dr Google about your symptoms. Then you might sit down with a nice cup of tea and order some more tests online.

I'm sure that's all in a ttc guide somewhere?


----------



## cossime

Major that's a classic!! I nearly wet myself!! How's the waiting goin for you? When are you planning on POAS?


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies, another middle-of-the-night check in for me. Nothing exciting here. Work work work!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Lainey! I see you down there!! How are you feeling?? Xx


----------



## Melainey

Hi Rosie honey :) I'm not bad, having a bit of insomnia hehe how are you? Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi everyone! I'm going to be doing a bit of shopping today, need to find a sweater or 2 that hides my bloat! I borrowed a Doppler from a friend (one of the only people besides you girls and DH that knows I'm preggy) and even though I know it's too early I've been trying to use it! Lol :shrug: can't wait to hear that lil heart beat whenever I want to! 

Squeegs- I ALWAYS need reassurance!! Lol, ESP since I haven't really been sick! 

Maddy- hope work goes quick! 

Jayne- fx it's the first day of your pregnancy! :hugs:

Angel- hope ou get your grading done quickly!!

Nana- your pups are just the sweetest!!!

Abby- yay for a new and better boss!!!

Major- you are right, I think your description of how to properly POAS should be in a guide!!

Cossi- hope you are loving your holiday! I love seeing the pics of DS on FB!

Amber- hope your aunt is able to pull through until our visit, I think talking to her will help!! Xx

Lisa- cant wait to try your bloat cure!! I need some help in that department ASAP!! How are you feeling??

Ababa- how are you feeling? MS still away? Do you have a Doppler??

Ginny- glad they got your appt sorted! 

Hope I didn't forget anyone, hope you all have a great day!! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> Hi Rosie honey :) I'm not bad, having a bit of insomnia hehe how are you? Xx

I'm good besides my awful bloat! When is your next scan?


----------



## cossime

Hi Rosie :hi: !!!! Can't believe someone is on here! I have been suffering terrible insomnia plus I'm 3 hours behind my normal Melbourne time hence by I'm up! When is your next scan?


----------



## MajorBee

cossime said:


> Major that's a classic!! I nearly wet myself!! How's the waiting goin for you? When are you planning on POAS?

Oh the wait is always a pain in arse. Goes soooo slooooowly... I will probably make it to 10 or 11 dpo. I've been admiring your restraint. But then having the hope is much better than dealing with a bfn, esp on hols. So hope we're both celebrating soon!

Hmm, its gotta be sad but I just realised I'm looking forward to Abs waking up so I can stalk her temps and get a poas update! You've infiltrated my life girlies! Thanks :flower:


----------



## number2woohoo

You're supposed to throw the tests away? Hmm. I still have my BFP test from Harrison. 

NT scan today. Have had nightmares all night about getting bad results. So tired!


----------



## MajorBee

I found my tests for DD the other day too!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

HAhahshs major, that is the best ever!! Funniest way to start my morning, thank you! By the way, have you made your profile pic the same as mine? My pictures on phone & computer have been whacky for a week or so, so not sure if theyre the same or if it's just a glitch, cos I can't see my pic. Anyway, I spun out, I thought I went to bed & came back & I had written comments! Hahaha

Amanda, good luck with scan! Im sure you will get a good result!! :) 

Rosie, I'm starting to get sick now, not bad though. I think when I told the doc about my spotting with my rash & his answer was to poas to check, I guess it made me think that I could have just stopped being pregnant?! Weird, but I felt better after seeing it. I bought a 3 pack in case I get the urge again before my scan lol

Hope you all have a great day! Xxx


----------



## Abby27

Morning Ladies! glad to hear that we have infiltrated Majors life! thats good news! you cracked me up this morning! i go through phases of having the old tests on a little bench in my bedroom, and sometimes throwing them away. occasionally DH will say, can we not have sticks that you have wee'd on laying about the house....i suppose he makes a good point!
i got up to wee in the middle of the night....so im holding on for a while before i test today
the photo is such a great idea, May be make them up a wedding album (cheapie internet style)....with NO photos of them from the day! hahahaha


----------



## MissieT

Good luck with the scan today number2 :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs, you should get her photos of you having a great old time and write in the card something like 'so you remember what your life USED to be like!' or 'life as you know it is OVER!' lol obviously we all think having a baby is a great change, but she doesn't need to know her. Just plant that seed in her head and she will think 'damn it, I though I had 1 up on Amy, turns out she's got one up on me! Isn't she still fairly early? why is she already planning two baby showers? why is she even having two?


----------



## Abby27

i just tried to play around with FF to have me ov on cd 23, but it put me on cd 26, and i dont think we caught it if that is the case, talk about utter depression at something really dumb!
thats it, next month im just going to DH every day or every other day from start to finish....good lord! i will never want to have sex again! 

Looking forward to seeing a nice pic from your scan today Amanda!


----------



## Abby27

there is a work one and a family and friends one! i cant get out of the work one, but it will be a cold day in hell when i go any friend function again (after hens incident). 

She is doing this thing at the moment where only women who have had babies can say anything to her. she knows everything you see! in fact she fights with women who have had babies about information to. We were talking about breast feeding and a woman at work said that she tried but with her nipple alighnment and her babys gag reflex it just didnt work for her....WELL she started on this big thing about how that can be fixed, and the harm this woman did for not breastfeeding!....if you try to have an opinion on anything she starts "NO MAN YOUR WRONG"....and then spews out her information (she is an Anti Vaxer....dont get me started on those topics)....
(im an advocate for breast feeding to, but ive seen first hand how stressful it can be if its not working, so can understand what this woman at work was feeling)


----------



## MajorBee

Ooo just wait till EDB has that baby - best laid plans go out the window. It's a lot bloody harder than people think it is. Fabulous, but hard work & sometimes you just need to focus on having a happy mum and a happy bubba, whatever that takes. Abs, stay away from her when you get your bfp. You won't need a judgmental know it all hanging about!

Sqeegee nope haven't changed my pic. That must've been strange to see though! Hope it's sorted x 

Hi everyone else :hi: 

Just a quick hello tonight, will catch up tomorrow. 

Oh still 7dpo today, roll on 8dpo tomorrow & two days till testing!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I think it is do rude to have an opinion on someone else's breast feeding. I'm all for it, but believe that at the end of the day you just need to keep your baby alive & if a bottle is the only way you can, or you choose to bottle feed because it suits you better, then bottles are fine! It doesn't matter either way. I'm trying to prepare myself for not being able to bf just in case so I don't feel that disappointment some women feel from the pressure that is placed on them. Hopefully all will be ok & I can bf, but think no woman has the right to judge another for their parenting choices!


----------



## Abby27

my advice on BF from watching sisters and friends go through this....well meaning woman, usually mothers, mothers in law, grandmothers, will say phrases like "i think the baby needs a little top up" ...new mothers tend to go with the well meaning womans advice. DONT! its a supply and demand thing. as soon as there are top ups going on with formula etc your screwed. the baby wants more, you will know, the baby will suck harder and you will produce more. 
just my 2cents on that one!


----------



## Abby27

my advice on BF from watching sisters and friends go through this....well meaning woman, usually mothers, mothers in law, grandmothers, will say phrases like "i think the baby needs a little top up" ...new mothers tend to go with the well meaning womans advice. DONT! its a supply and demand thing. as soon as there are top ups going on with formula etc your screwed. the baby wants more, you will know, the baby will suck harder and you will produce more. 
just my 2cents on that one!


----------



## SJayne22

Morning ladies!

Abs I can't believe that woman! What a biatch! Stay away, nobody needs that sort of attitude!

Major you are so right about the testing! I have to put mine in the bin outside or it doesn't stay there for long and it's up against the window. 

Looking forward to bfps and lovely scan pics today! 

Have a great day everybody xx


----------



## ginny83

morning everyone :)

M2Q - careful with testing as you get further along. The's this thing call the hook effect, where once your further along with your pregnancy and have produced a lot of hcg it's like the tests can't pick it up as well so you actually get fainter lines! Apparently if you dilute your pee they go dark again.


----------



## MissieT

Hope all you ladies are good this am :)

I'm spinning out a bit :( Just been the docs for blood results from last week. Got to take more iron and vit D (no surprise - always had silly low ferritin levels, 3 months ago was no trace and now is 15 so pretty pleased!) But she has taken more blood today as she said hcg was low - I'm not sure what its meant to be so some frantic dr google about to be completed - but was 180 at 4w 3d. She said not to worry but obviously doesn't know me that well!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Missie, I had my first blood test done at 4w 3d and mine was only 37. I had another test 5 days later and it jumped to 387 or something like that. I'm sure it's fine, just relax the next couple of days til the next test is done. Normal to freak out though, everything causes a freak out in early pregnancy! 

Ginny, thanks! I knew st done point I produce less and less hcg, thought I should still be rising tho. I'll bear this in mind. I didn't have the urge to test until the doctor did. Strange. Maybe I should have looked at the test he did and it may have eased my mind? Oh well. I'll try not to pee on any more! 

Good advice Abby! 

Major, have a nice sleep! I didn't think you'd change your pic, just spun me out. Lol


----------



## Abby27

oh Missy, im sure if it was cause for worry should would have ordered something more. i know its hard, but try not to stress too much. stupid advice, cause i know that doesnt work. big hugs love xoxoxo


----------



## number2woohoo

MissieT said:


> Hope all you ladies are good this am :)
> 
> I'm spinning out a bit :( Just been the docs for blood results from last week. Got to take more iron and vit D (no surprise - always had silly low ferritin levels, 3 months ago was no trace and now is 15 so pretty pleased!) But she has taken more blood today as she said hcg was low - I'm not sure what its meant to be so some frantic dr google about to be completed - but was 180 at 4w 3d. She said not to worry but obviously doesn't know me that well!!

I just checked and mine was 127 at 4 weeks so I don't think you need to worry. The range for normal is quite large.


----------



## Newbie32

(picture child throwing tantrum, thrashing arms and legs around on the ground and full tantrum voice...)

WHERES MY HCG??? I WANT SOME HCG!!! ITS NOT FAIR!!!!!

bahahahahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MissieT

Thank you girls. Dr google has given me the usual mix of things I do and don't want to hear but I have relaxed a bit - nothing I can do until results on Tues and I also remembered I've been a bit over excited with my dates with the doc trying to get a pre-Christmas scan. Deep breaths and on with the weekend!!
The BF debate!! I really don't understand how people can be so judgemental about how Mums keep their children alive! I am very much for giving it a go and if it works for you great if not and bottles work that's great too - as long as mum and baby are well (mentally and physically). The thing that gets me is there should be more support for Mums. I was really lucky and had a lactation consultant sit with me for about 2 hours with my first and go through everything and then used to go to a bf cafe - if it hadn't been for those 2 things I'd have given up many times. With their support I bf'd both boys til about18 months. Sorry for rant just p*sses me off how women are made to feel bad about decisions they make for the sake of them and their babies and then are made to feel bad about them especially when the judging comes from the medical profession. Don't get me started on the whole bf'ing in public debate!!


----------



## MissieT

Newbie - I reckon your HCG is about 15 days away ;)


----------



## SJayne22

Hey girlies, just throwing it in here, did any of you have really scary legs? Feels like I have run a marathon in my sleep! I guess it could be connected to my lower back aching.

Getting to the point where I just wish Af would do her thing and I can start a fresh!


----------



## SJayne22

Meant to say achey legs! Stupid phone lol


----------



## Abby27

Haha, I was trying to picture your scary legs!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Haha I know! How funny would that be! Now got a very swollen gland just under my right jaw! Grrr bored of my body playing tricks on me now


----------



## Abby27

I think my boobs are bigger! But its just the tww playing mind games.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, I think your hcg isn't far away too! Not long til ov & your hcg will be through the roof in no time after that!!!! :) hugs Hun!

Haha jayney & your scary legs. Nope, didn't really feel a thing. Hopefully it's something tho! How long is your lp normally?


----------



## SJayne22

The longest it's been is 13 days so will just have to wait and see. Spotting got lighter and lighter and now just clear and a lot of it. Gonna bake some cookies and try to stop obsessing!


----------



## MissieT

Abby and Janey - nice temps today :)
Janey, I had af like dull ache that made the top of my legs ache just before and after my bfp. I also have scary legs so always wear a on or below the knee length skirt!


----------



## cossime

Morning ladies!!! Abby your chart is killing me!!!! Jayney your chart looks fabo too:)
Can't wait to see your scan picture number2!!! Everything will b fine! Missie, the girls have all said it but I'm sure there's nothing to worry about :hugs: nana, you will be next!! Remember its Sasha month next cycle!!!! Kiwi, how are you doing? Xx
M2Q, I find it very odd your doc told u to poas?!?!? As if you could just not be pregnant anymore at this stage?? Weird! Angel hope the report writing is coming to a close as is AF! 2mums how oh going? Have all her tests come back yet? 
Smithy, lisafr, ginny, llpm, major, maddy, rosie and lainey :hi: sooooo sorry if I forgot anyone! 

P.s. completely nearly caved and tested this morning....but I didn't! I think I will jinx myself if I poas as then AF will show!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Jayney my legs are terrifying if I have no clothes on.

In waiting room at ultrasound place. Close to crying or vomiting from nerves, not sure which yet.


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :happydance:

Major you crack me up hehehe

Rosie cheeks, enjoy shopping... My next scan is on the 3rd of Dec :) x

Ababa yay for scan, I'm sure it will be great! Can't wait to see pics :) x

Abby I hate that woman! As for bf , my sil(who had the twins) has to express the milk into bottles because the twins won't take to her nipples, as they were in incubators for 2 weeks when born! That witch has no place to judge women and what they do with keeping their babies alive! Some babies never take to the boob and there if nothing you can do ! I just want to smack get! Hahaha

Nanna, can't wait till you gave lots and lots of hcg running through you Xx 

Missie that's normal range honey, don't stress! 

Squigglebum! How goes it :happydance: x 

2nuns hope that you get to see your Aunty when you go home :hugs: saying a prayer for you x

I have a head like a sieve and can't remember anything else hehe love you all Xx


----------



## Melainey

PS I have very scary legs, especially when hairy :winkwink: hehe


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh, scary hairy legs are the worst


----------



## ginny83

haha I'm another scary hairy !

M2Q - your levels will still be rising until around the end of first tri, but it's just the tests don't work as well anymore :)

Missie - that hcg level is low, but not low for someone in very early pregnancy - bit silly for your doc to even say the word low really! If you were 9 weeks then you would be worried, but not 4! In early pregnancy what really matters is how quick they are doubling.

Number2 - Good luck with you scan! I can't believe you're already 12 weeks! wow

Abs - no idea what's going on with your chart, but I hope that's because it's one of those crazy BFP ones!

Hi to everyone else! Hope all you preggo ladies are feeling OK x

I did another IC OPK yesterday and it looked positive! So I tried a digi even though I said I was going to, but no smiley face. Then looking at the IC again it dried to what looked like an almost positive. The stupid IC OPKs I use though I think are too sensitive. I can easily have 4 days of positives in a row with them. Might have to try another brand when they run out.


----------



## Abby27

good luck Amanda!

just saw FB, another friend pregnant, so im going to go and have a little hysterical cry!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ok Ginny, thanks for that, I think I will put the other tests away! I had no idea!! :) how you feeling? Have you got your pre ov cranky pants on like the rest of us get? Lol 

Cossi, it was just cos I had been spitting for a week and he was just ruling it out. Good job not testing. You're very strong! 

Good luck ababa, do excited for results!

Hey looney! Hope you're feeling good!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies!! Hope you are all having a good day! 

Ababa- please post a scan pic!!!! Can't wait!!!

Lainey- my next scan is the first week of Dec too! Haven't nailed down a date yet. 

So at my last appt I told my doctor how worried I was about a MC, and how every time I wasn't sick or my boobs were less sore I would have a mini panic attack, and he told me that almost all MCs happen because of chromosomal abnormalities and it's natures way. It doesn't really help but I guess in a way it does. I just have to trust in God that if its meant to be it will....l just wish I could turn the worry off!!! But I suppose that the worry will just get worse after the baby is born! :shrug:


----------



## SJayne22

Scary hairy legs are the worst! 
Hang in there abs, I reckon you are next!

Rosie I read loads of threads where women don't have any symptoms at all sometimes! Having babies is a worry full stop from the day you decide to try. It will be ok just trust your body


----------



## ginny83

I don't think I get pre O crankiness! I definitely get pre AF crankiness! I've been on a bit of a wile emotional roller coaster though lately though - poor DF!

Rosie - I think it's around 70% of miscarriages are due to chromosomal issues. Most times a person will never know, since tissue has to be tested and often early miscarriages happen at home and it's never collected etc. 

Please don't worry about not having sore boobs/many symptoms though! All those first trimester systems vary so much from person to person and it's suspected that it's just how a person's body reacts to the different levels of hcg in their system. People even have varying levels of symptoms from pregnancy to pregnancy. I've even had morning sickness after my pregnancies have ended!! So 99% of the time I don't think it's any indication of how well the pregnancy is going. And I bet you're is going perfectly! 

And you're right the worry doesn't end, but once you start feeling bubs kicking and then later you get to hold them, the worry is balanced out by so much enjoyment that it doesn't seem so bad :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Thanks Jayne and Ginny! I truly can't wait until the worry gets balanced out by the enjoyment!!! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

amanda- everything will be fine, cant wait to hear your results!! xx

hello to everyone else!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Rosie, totally get that! When I wasn't getting sick, I was worried, now that I'm getting a bit sick, I'm worried that I'm not sick enough. You will never stop the worry! My best mates sister had a dream pregnancy, no sickness at all, neat little bump, happy, healthy, 2 hr labour and baby was born healthy. For number 2, she had a pretty similar run, only difference is that labour was only about an hour & half. Some people just get a good run. 

I try to relax, cos if mc is going to happen, nothing I do will change that, so just try to get excited where I can!


----------



## number2woohoo

I had no sickness with H at all. I can't tell you how many times I cried when he was sick when he was born, thinking I should have known there was something wrong, I wasn't sick enough. Stupid. As if morning sickness would have prevented him having holes in his heart, and the rest. I still worry for the same ridiculous types of things with this one. Probably more now because I now know just how much CAN go wrong, and how lucky I am! Surely my luck will run out soon? It doesn't have to - you know why? Sometimes, good things DO happen to good people. And we're all good people. So let the good times roll on. 
PS Scan went well for those that aren't my FB mate. So relieved. Waiting now till the combined blood/scan results - Monday lunchtime.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Well said Amanda! It's true, no reason why we can't all have a dream run for a while! 

Glad your scan went well! X


----------



## MissieT

Yeah for the scan number2 - are you going to post us a picture :)


----------



## Abby27

im bit down today Ladies, the cry turned into a sob that i cant seem to stop!....trying to cheer myself up by music! this was our wedding song! (i have a very close friend who is in a popular sydney band) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhEtYs3iP0c


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> my advice on BF from watching sisters and friends go through this....well meaning woman, usually mothers, mothers in law, grandmothers, will say phrases like "i think the baby needs a little top up" ...new mothers tend to go with the well meaning womans advice. DONT! its a supply and demand thing. as soon as there are top ups going on with formula etc your screwed. the baby wants more, you will know, the baby will suck harder and you will produce more.
> just my 2cents on that one!

You're right. I have a combined total of almost 5 years of bf under my belt. 
I would never ever ever judge a mother for bottle feeding though


----------



## Abby27

how are you feeling Smithy? MS going ok love?


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> how are you feeling Smithy? MS going ok love?

Ms went away for a few days but has smacked me back down.. 

Hugs abs <3


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hugs Abby, hope you're ok sweetie!! Xxxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

re breast feeding debate- it shits me when people have a "right" way and a very strong opinion they push on you. No one knows everyones story and the ins and outs of their struggle or story with breastfeeding. Like shell, i worry I won't be able to, no reason for worry, just dumb pregnancy worry, but am really hoping I'll be able to. My sister did, but has warned me its not always as easy to get started as some women let on. My mum was unable to breastfeed both of us, she had one inverted nipple, and had no choice, she just couldn't, but I think we turned out alright. Views on breastfeeding, how long, in public, can be so harsh, and I think its a very personal decision and should be left to the woman (and her family) to deal with, not the public. I do hope I'll be able to, but don't judge any woman that can't or doesn't, besides, formula these days and bottles have become very natural and bottle fed babies are just as healthy as breast fed.


----------



## Maddy40

TGIF everyone! Today was my sleep day after night shift and now I'm on days off, yay. Spent most of my today clutching onto the passenger seat of my car in fear as DH drove me around (he's on his L's and not very confident). You know that emoticon with the googly eyes? Well I closely resembled that for much of the drive....

What's everyone else got planned for the weekend?


----------



## Abby27

Amber totally agree....you give it your best shot! no judgement on the end result! i feel terrible that i hope EDB has a fucking hard time of it, after all her stupid judgement....but she wont, she will find it easy, with an easy baby....the skies have given her an easy ride and i must accept that!

i did some shopping for you today Amber! oh i got quite excited....so i will send on Monday! 

ladies, im not good. overall....bad bad bad head space. im being very annoying to myself even. so apologies.


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :) 

Amber I agree completely re the bf! Nobody has the right to judge anybody! :)

Abby I hippie you feel better soon honey x

I feel like crap again! Thought that I was over it, but clearly not! Smithy, doesn't look like it's easing up for us hey! Haha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

maddy- glad you have days off now, and very glad you survived DHs driving, :haha: I think OH has our weekend planned but not entirely sure, she has friends up from melbourne and cousins from NZ here on the gold coast playing in the pan pacs, so i'm sure we'll see them saturday, and I'm fairly sure i'm hosting her other friends coming down from brissy with their new baby on sunday, must ask about that :rofl: Hope you have a relaxing few days ahead of you!!! And i'm sure you've said, but when do you get more results??

Abby- karma will get EDB, she's had an easy ride, so i'm predicting a terrible labour and maybe even a colciky baby for her, and bc she's so rich she'll be stuck at home with no outlet with a screaming, crying, fussing, poopy lil bub!!!! ;) Her skies will come falling down and she'll be like chicken little! Keep your head up, from darkness comes light!!! 
OOhhhh I feel so spoilt, pups have treats coming from you and nana!!! I flaked today, slept still trying to shake this headache and fever, so I too shall get yours out to you on Monday! 

lainey- so sorry you feel like crap, I predict for you an easy labour and an easy bub!!! :) Hopefully D will allow you to relax, rest this weekend, make him work for you, i mean after all he did this to you, :haha: 

Kiwi- getting ever closer to monday!!! Will you know, and tell us, how many eggs they were able to retrieve?!? FX for 5 or 6!!!! :) 

jo- work getting any better knowing you're 'leaving' in a week, to come back to mass daily pay rates at your own convenience??? 

angel- hope you got those reports done and you don't have to look at them again until next term!!! :) btw, for your housewarming party, i'm back over here jan 7th, and my birthday is the 13th, just in case you needed dates to plan around :rofl::rofl: 

lucy- hope the sickness in your area has neglected your house this time around!! 

missie- meant to write earlier, like the others have said, dont stress about your hcg numbers, yours are in range!!! 

cossi- hows DS and DH enjoying the holiday, looks like paradise for DS, well and you two as well, super jealous, weather has been shit here lately!! have fun!!


----------



## MissieT

Melainey and Smithy - hope your both feeling better soon. Have either of you tried the seabands?
Abby - sending you huge hugs lovely lady xx


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Trying2b, next appointment is Monday.


----------



## Newbie32

Fuck it. Just wrote a big catch up and pressed the wrong button and lost it all!!!!! Grrrrr

So I'll leave it at saying 2nums there should be mr mailman at yours on Monday with a puppy parcel!!

As for work, it's a bit bittersweet cos of so the people I'm friends with there, but now kinda glad I don't have to say goodbye next week! Things quiet in the job market right now, so being paid basically double for a while will be helpful!!

Hi everyone else, can't believe I lost my post but I am thinking of you all and sending my love xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Oh abs so sorry hun u are feeling low. I wish I could say something to make it all right but I am in that place to :cry:

Yesterday didn't go to plan. I have nothing on my right side and one great follicle, 2 good ones and 2 ok ones so back to scan today to see. Might be voiding IVF this cycle. There is talk of IUI instead but it will be done in the middle of sil wedding tomorrow so the option c is just good ol fashion bd tonight and in the morning and hope for the best. Looking at another clinic as the one I am in closes for Xmas which means we can't try IVF again until jan which means I lose 3 cycles seeing my cycles are so short. Argghhhhh so frustrating :(
Will know more later on today.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh kiwi I'm sorry to hear that hun xxx I really hope that the bd does it for you this time and you don't need the ivf! And abs hun I'm sorry you're stuck in the hole too, I'm so glad I stepped over it this month, no way I could have without all the support from you lovely women on here! X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:sex: tonight Kiwi, one great follicle is awesome news!! I'm sorry its not to plan, but it is something!!! FX still very crossed for you this cycle. keep us updated, xxx


----------



## Newbie32

I don't know a lot about ivf...other than the basics. Do the objections make you ovulate more than one egg?


----------



## Newbie32

Objections??? Injections perhaps...


----------



## Abby27

Oh Kiwi im sorry hun, but im betting you catch its the good old fashion way! if not go the plan for Jan...new year and all that. when do you find out one way or the other? is there a gap in SIL wedding? cause i cant think of a better way to use the gap between wedding and reception! 

im really sorry for the low mood ladies. its just this stupid recent pregnant announcement (in the same circle as EDB) and in about a week or so we will all be at a wedding together, and i will have to hear about it all. "Oh we weren't really planning it but oops, i guess we are fertile" i want to SMASH YOUR STUPID FUCKING HEAD IN!!!! ARGH....and then im mad at myself for being a bad person....i got SO upset i text my mother! WTF was i doing that for...."i dont know why you cant fall pregnant Abby, i just had to look at your father and we were expecting" THANKS A LOT MOTHER! 
ARGH


----------



## Newbie32

Oh abs, I can't believe your mother said that!!! Massive hugs gorgeous xxx


----------



## Abby27

thanks Nana! i then said that may be i was PMSy so she said to make sure im nice to the dog and my husband! um....ok! 
She then told me that when she was pregnant she was tired and sore boobs....but never bitchy like me!
great, thanks mother. 

i really shouldnt get so upset. i have a loving husband, a great dog, you lovely ladies.....im being a little selfish brat, but that just makes me all the more pissed. this woman who announced her pregancy today didnt even want one! thats right, didnt WANT ONE! at all! now "wow this is really happening" ARGH


----------



## Melainey

2nuns thank you :) oh how I wish D could do that but he works 12 hour shifts all weekend :( oh well I'll just suck it up I suppose hahaha :flasher: :flasher: (haven't brought that little fella out in a while hahaha)

Kiwi sorry that it didn't go to plan but hopefully you catch that awesome eggy with the Good old fashioned :sex: 

Abby so sorry honey :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Omg abs, for her next birthday you need to give her a voucher for lessons in learning to be tactful!!!! I feel for you hun xx

Yay for flasher Lainey!!! Hope you get past this round of ms very quickly!!! Xx


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - I'm really sorry hun :hugs: I don't know much about IVF - what's the minimum number of eggs that they like to try and aim to retrieve? I have heard of all different protocols that people get put on, would a different protocol be worth trying next time? Christmas/Jan isn't that far away - maybe you'll end up being bump buddies with Angel and I as that's when I'm hoping my cycles will be back to normal and I think that's when Angel is hoping her meds will have kicked in by :)

Abs - sorry that your feeling low at the moment, trust me I have had many lows this year too :( Just remember that you still have lots of options and time ahead of you! 

Newbie - I hate losing those big replies!! 

Cossie - hope you having a fun holiday :)

Lainey - hope you get some nice "me time" with DH working so much x


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Nanna :happydance: I'm just dying to get to 12 weeks haha x

Thanks Ginny :) D just told me he may have tomorrow off :) which is awesome cause I miss spending time with the buff head hehe he owes me lots and lots of cuddles :happydance:

Oh and I reckon I'm gonna flash D when he gets home too cause I need me some :sex: hehe


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everyone!

Maddy - I was trying to think of what TGIF meant.....thought for ages and decided it must mean 'thank god I farted' hahaha I now realise it must meant thank god its friday. lol my bad!! hahaha

Abby - don't feel bad about wanting a bad outcome for EDB. it's normal! The EDB in my life said something like 'you're not a real woman unless you've given birth vaginally' she's going natural. what a bitch! that's so untrue. not a woman... ppffttt! what in ignorant thing to say!! I couldn't believe it. She also really wants a girl. I have been secretly hoping she has a boy via c-section! if it makes me a terrible person, I'm ok with that. I know I shouldn't think like that. but I do. I'm human. so are you. very insensitive of your mum Abby, but if you've only just told her, maybe she doesn't realise just how much it's affecting you? she prob doesn't get it, just the same as every other pregnant woman who hasn't had to try before. Remember Lucy said before this time, she had taken for granted getting pregnant so quickly. she never realised it was hard until this time. 

Nana - that is so bloody annoying!! ggrrr nothing like that just to piss you off at the end of the day! I'm glad you're feeling good about work! at least you know you're in a position to leave whenever you are ready now! 

Kiwi - very frustrating! hope they can figure out something for you or you can find a xmas clinic! 

looney, haha haven't seen that little guy in a long time! 

Ginny, that's a great plan for you all to aim for the new year! Nothing like a BFP to kick start a year of good things to come! by the way, I think some people have terrible years and very good years. Last year, and the year before absolutely sucked. You name it & it went wrong for me. an emotional rollercoaster all round! This year has been great for me, lots of positive things happening. I think next year will be a good one for you to follow up on all the shit that's happened this year for you! Not long to go & you'll be set! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squeegs baby! How you doin gorgeous girl?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey Sashi-Bear! Have missed you! Xxxxxx

I'm off to bed ladies. Sweetest dreams! 

Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Missed you more gorgeous, sweetest dreams!! X


----------



## Maddy40

kiwipauagirl said:


> Oh abs so sorry hun u are feeling low. I wish I could say something to make it all right but I am in that place to :cry:
> 
> Yesterday didn't go to plan. I have nothing on my right side and one great follicle, 2 good ones and 2 ok ones so back to scan today to see. Might be voiding IVF this cycle. There is talk of IUI instead but it will be done in the middle of sil wedding tomorrow so the option c is just good ol fashion bd tonight and in the morning and hope for the best. Looking at another clinic as the one I am in closes for Xmas which means we can't try IVF again until jan which means I lose 3 cycles seeing my cycles are so short. Argghhhhh so frustrating :(
> Will know more later on today.

Ah Kiwi drats. Didn't they give you enough drugs to boot up the right-hand side? Will they do a different protocol next time around? Or do they think you don't O on that side at all? I think most women generally alternate which side we O each month (right-hand one month, left hand the next month). So maybe you're not O-ing 50% of the time which would affect the chances at a natural BFP I guess? AHAHAHGHGHG so many questions and so few answers for any of us. Most of the time I hate this TTC process. (P.S. I'm off to the FS on Monday to get our results & find out where we are headed....) Hugs to you xxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Abby27 said:


> thanks Nana! i then said that may be i was PMSy so she said to make sure im nice to the dog and my husband! um....ok!
> She then told me that when she was pregnant she was tired and sore boobs....but never bitchy like me!
> great, thanks mother.
> 
> i really shouldnt get so upset. i have a loving husband, a great dog, you lovely ladies.....im being a little selfish brat, but that just makes me all the more pissed. this woman who announced her pregancy today didnt even want one! thats right, didnt WANT ONE! at all! now "wow this is really happening" ARGH

Well Abby, FWIW when I got my BFP I totally didn't want it. That's why we were NTNP since we got married. I basically felt our family was done but DH really wanted to parent a baby so.... HOWEVER once those hormones kicked in, the turnaround was pretty amazing for me. And the subsequent loss was dreadful. And of course now I want a BFP and can't for the life of me get one :cry:


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh Abs sorry you're feeling low. My mum said a similar thing to me. Except she said "Your father only had to look at me and we were pregnant". Ew. That's what I have to say about that, Dad. 

Kiwi - that sucks but it could be worse - I really hope you fluke it in with the good follicle this month! 

Night girlies xo


----------



## Maddy40

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Maddy - I was trying to think of what TGIF meant.....thought for ages and decided it must mean 'thank god I farted' hahaha I now realise it must meant thank god its friday. lol my bad!! hahaha

Ha! Visualise my cup of tea spewing out my nostrils Mum2Q :) BTW you are so right about ignorant people. I can't believe how many people have basically intimated that adoption is "second-best" and say things like "oh I couldn't raise a child that didn't look like me" or "oh I could never love a child that wasn't born to me as much as a biological child". Urgh they can all get stuffed.


----------



## ginny83

So many stupid people out there. 

The dad of one of my best friends though LOL meant Lots of Love. Someone close to her husband died and her dad sent a text to her hubby saying something along the lines of "Sorry to hear the sad news LOL"... hehe sad situation, but a bit funny


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh, Ginny!

LOL.


----------



## ginny83

hehe I love accidental funny moments like that


----------



## Melainey

What does FWIW mean? Sorry I never use short hand like that I just can't stand it haha!

Maddy glass you survived DH's driving ;-) haha

Ginny that's hilarious, the poor guy haha


----------



## Newbie32

For what it's worth hun xxx

Night all, so tired xxx


----------



## Melainey

Ooh haha thank you  goodnight sweetness xxx


----------



## MajorBee

Hope you're sleeping well my Aussie-based sleeping beauties!

Hiya to kiwi & Rosie, my kindred rogue Aussies-abroad :hi: 

So sorry to hear Abs & Kiwi are in dark places. Thinking of you both and if it helps at all remember that the sun rises anew every single day. You will get through this in one piece and with greater strength. You'll both make the most excellent of mummies and you'll get the privilege of doing so really soon. It'll happen girls xx 

I'm enjoying a slow Friday arvo. DD is napping (freakin woohoo for naps!) and I'm obviously BnB-ing. With a bloody great big mug of tea. Decaf of course, as I'm floating in the tww! Bacon sandwiches are good for developing fetuses, right? 8dpo & two days till my first false negative :rofl:


----------



## MajorBee

Insomnia Lainey?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning! Hope your bacon sandwich was awesome major. Can't beat it- bacon, fresh white bread, lots of butter & BBQ sauce. YUM! May as well rub it straight on my thighs, but I can never stop at one! Haha

Maddy, that's pathetic that people would say that. They obviously dont know what it's like to be a parent. You don't care where they come from, its that they're there & they're yours and if that's not enough for someone, they shouldn't be parents! To be completely honest, I'm interested to see how giving birth to a child if my own changes the dynamics of my relationship with dss, I wonder if I will love him more after I experience that 'unconditional love' that they say comes with a baby, I know our situations are different as mine is a step child where yours are your children. I don't for a second think you can't care for or love a child any differently because it didn't grow inside you. I take my hat off to you for being strong through the times where people say stuff like that! Xx

Can't remember anything else, sorry that was a bit long winded!

Hope you're ok today abs!

Hi nana Jo! :)

Love you all! Xxx


----------



## MajorBee

Hi lovely ladies :hi: 

Woohoo it's Fri night here! 

Hey Sqeegee, just worked that where you are I'm 9dpo already :haha: 

Hope everyone slept well.

I put DD to bed about an hour ago. 45 mins later she's grizzling & whining. I leave her to it cos she usually sorts herself out, but she's pretty persistent. I go in to see her and she's only done a MASSIVE poo! Unlike her at night time. Poor chicken! She's all clean and snoozing now bless her. 

Don't know why but thought you might be interested...

Anyhow, who's testing this weekend?! Cossie? Abs?

Kiwi did you have another appt today? How are those follies going?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Major, poor little thing! Lol not to worry, worse things have happened to kids! How old us she? I'm glad you figured out a way to be one day Ahead of ovulation!! Haha What's your plan for your Friday night? Xx


----------



## SJayne22

Hi girlies, how cruel is this, Dh got up in the night and I take my temp and it was 37. But then I wake up a bit later and realise I was dreaming so take it again and it's still the same so go back to sleep. Just woke up now and turns out it was all a dream! Instead I get 36.6 perfect drop ready for Af today or tomorrow. Life!


----------



## number2woohoo

Can't believe anyone would say that about an adopted child. Really, what horrible things to say! It's just rubbish.

I can believe ppl say horrible stuff about BF because I have experienced it. I had someone tell me I didn't try hard enough when my milk failed when H was 4 1/2 months old. I was an absolute mess about it already and I think it was pure exhaustion that did it - I stupidly bought a new house before selling the old one right at the end of my pregnancy and had to renovate the old one to sell it. So I was working 7 days a week about 10 hours a day on renovations - I reckon I'd get through The Block (tv show) with my hands tied behind my back after that. Also add in the stress of paying 2 mortgages while on unpaid maternity leave, and umpteen specialist appointments for my baby. Now I see it's no wonder my milk chucked it in, something had to give! So this cow told me it was because I didn't try hard enough. Up her bum. I ended up losing a whole bunch of friends over it - an entire mums group. Women can be unbearably cruel.

MajorBee I have has my. Hold do the same thing! I felt terrible when I realised I was leaving him to self settle in a pile of poo, poor little lamb chop.

Yay - the weekend is here :)


----------



## number2woohoo

My hold?
My child, I meant by that.


----------



## number2woohoo

SJayne22 said:


> Hi girlies, how cruel is this, Dh got up in the night and I take my temp and it was 37. But then I wake up a bit later and realise I was dreaming so take it again and it's still the same so go back to sleep. Just woke up now and turns out it was all a dream! Instead I get 36.6 perfect drop ready for Af today or tomorrow. Life!

Oh no, dreaming you woke up from a dream sounds too confusing! You're not out till that fat lady sings, hun x


----------



## MajorBee

She's 16 months Sqeegee, still sleeping soundly, yay! She's a pretty good sleeper now. 
Ababa, didn't spend too long feeling like a bad mummy! She's a trouper. A trouper with a clean bum now. 

I'm watching Breaking Bad tonight, after a take away curry. So very rock n roll darling. All the hip kids are doing it.

How are we all this morning?


----------



## MajorBee

Oh Jayne, sorry hn, meant to say poo to bad dreams. Hope it's not AF x


----------



## Newbie32

Morning girls!! Such a great sleep, and a sleep in for me which is unusual!!!

Hope everyone has a fab day, I forgot to temp this morning, struggling to get back into the cycle of remembering to do it! Cbfm gone to high already....dunno if that means will be early o again, we shall see this week!

Jayney I hope the witch stays away hun xx

Major sounds like you had a lovely evening!

Abs looking forward to seeing your chart today....

Hi squeegs :hi: xx

And hi to everyone else, need to get the iPad out cos it's hard to catch up on my phone!!!! 

Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Can't believe anyone would say that about an adopted child. Really, what horrible things to say! It's just rubbish.
> 
> I can believe ppl say horrible stuff about BF because I have experienced it. I had someone tell me I didn't try hard enough when my milk failed when H was 4 1/2 months old. I was an absolute mess about it already and I think it was pure exhaustion that did it - I stupidly bought a new house before selling the old one right at the end of my pregnancy and had to renovate the old one to sell it. So I was working 7 days a week about 10 hours a day on renovations - I reckon I'd get through The Block (tv show) with my hands tied behind my back after that. Also add in the stress of paying 2 mortgages while on unpaid maternity leave, and umpteen specialist appointments for my baby. Now I see it's no wonder my milk chucked it in, something had to give! So this cow told me it was because I didn't try hard enough. Up her bum. I ended up losing a whole bunch of friends over it - an entire mums group. Women can be unbearably cruel.
> 
> MajorBee I have has my. Hold do the same thing! I felt terrible when I realised I was leaving him to self settle in a pile of poo, poor little lamb chop.
> 
> Yay - the weekend is here :)

That's freaking disgusting!!! God people piss me off. You did your best, fuck what they think. Ugh!! I lost friends because I Breastfed for too long.. Huh? 
I was also kicked out of a mothers group when my oldest was diagnosed with autism because they didn't want to expose their children to "those kinds of things"


----------



## Lisasmith

After reading all that I have come to the conclusion that people suck. 

Vaginal birth = real woman? Huh... I tip my hat to those who have a section that is rough. 

Abs I'm sorry about your mum being a douche like that. My mum is the same :hugs: 

Jayney love, sorry about your dream x 

Kiwi :hugs: I hope today's scan is better. We love you 

Umm :hugs: to everyone


----------



## Newbie32

Smithy that is terrible! God what is wrong with some people!!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Holy shit smithy that is so f'd!!!!! Sorry that some nasty people did that to you love xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

What is wrong with people today?! 

Amanda & smithy, that is disgusting!

Jayney hope you're ok and the dream means something for your temps rising

Nana have a great day glad you got a sleep in! Hope the big ov happens! Be sure to bs after peak to be certain!

As for me, I'm off to get my bits waxed. Lol have a good day everyone! Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Lol squeegs, enjoy!!!!!! X


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah people are awful! I went to ante natal with all these girls and through my 2nd pregnancy too. The kicker was they said I could still bring my daughter but not my son.. How about eff off? I've never really made any local friends after that. I have a couple but it kinda putt me off


----------



## Lisasmith

Have fun squeegs ;)


----------



## Newbie32

I don't blame you smithy, that's disgusting behaviour!!! Wish you lived closer to me!!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Morning ladies! thanks for all the great advice, you are all quite wise! i think im a little better today. xo

Smithy, Maddy and Abada and Squeegs....wow women can just be super cruel to each other!!! how awful. 
ive seen a range of people BF and not, natural birth or C-section...doesnt make you any less of a woman, and for that matter neither does never having a baby. Woman can be very competetive on these topics, and quite cruel. I have a very close friend who has two kids now and she is really enjoying being a mother, and she made some comment one day that you will never know yourself till you are a mother....WELL shit, i guess i will never know myself at this rate. she didnt mean to be cruel, or mean, it was just a little thoughtless. 
i could easily say back, until you have raised a dog from a puppy you will never know patience! any way...
sorry that turned into a rant. 

What are people getting up to today? i was going to do some gardening stuff....get ready to put up that pool but it looks close to rain! so might not.

Edit: Jayne ive had temp dreams to! crazy shit! and 36.6 is still high! it is for me any way


----------



## Newbie32

Glad you're feeling a bit better abs!!! Did you test this morning? X


----------



## number2woohoo

We're on our way to swimming, have a busy weekend ahead with arvo tea with my oldies, a grups party tonight, and a fancy dress kids party tomorrow. Yikes. Plus a few other things I want to get done - some shopping and a little computer project I have in mind.


----------



## Abby27

yeah i tested....and nothing exciting or interesting to report. I have a little chin pimple to....which doesnt bode well!


----------



## Newbie32

Hang in there abs!!!! I'm holding onto hope for you hun xx

Sounds like a busy weekend Amanda, fancy dress sounds fun!!


----------



## Abby27

thanks Nana! Well im now googling if my pms pimple could be preg related instead. so....trying to hold out hope. but i dont think so.


----------



## cossime

Morning girls!!! Firstly,wtf is wrong with people??!!??!!??!! Makes me so fkn mad that people can be so ignorant and just plain old stupid!! Smithy and Amanda, I wish I had girls like you in my mothers group! Too many fake bitches wanting to win some kind of fkn prize on how to raise kids correctly-news flash: grow the fk up! Makes me sooooo mad!

Ok feel better now...abs looks like you're going to have to wait it out a little longer!! 
Major, sounded like a nice night!
Squeegs, getting de-bushed is always fun ;)
Lainey and smithy, and sign of ms pissing off?
Rosie and lisafr, how's the bumps coming along?
Kiwi sending you big cyber :hugs: darling
Nana wow you have decided to temp again! I must have missed that!!!
Missie, Lucy and amber hope all your bubs are doing well:) have we got the gender poll up and running?
Angel, hope the report writing is coming to an end:)
Jayney AF isn't here yet so dont give up hope just yet!
Omg ginny I was wetting myself at the "accidental mistakes" re. Texting!!! Too funny :rofl: 
Maddy hope Monday comes around quickly so you can see what the results are:) also, I second what very one else said re. Biological versus adopted children. Again there are some stupid fkn out there!!! Grrrrrrrrr

Afm....girls I'm dying here:( speaking of weird dreams, I dreamt I poas and positive. Now all I feel us like af is knocking on my doorstep and every time I go to the loo, I expect to see her!!!! I couldn't use fmu today as I pee'd twice in the night (which is very unusual for me) so now I don't want to test for fear of a big fat negative!!!! I still can't sleep probably averaging about 3 hours a night; still cramping too!!! Technically, 14DPO is today. Tomorrow I will be one day late so I am going to TRY wait until Monday morning if I don't get AF by then...now I am working myself up to crash and burn...miserably...sigh...

Have a wonderful weekend girls:) we are off to Georgetown Penang today. Spending the last 3 nights here in the shopping town (so may purchase some more tests lol!) 

Apologies if I missed anyone on my catch up xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Cossi I totally dreamed I was pregnant the night before my BFP. It's surely a sign! 

The fancy dress party is a pirate party. So I got H a huge sword.


----------



## Abby27

i think Squeegs dreamt she was pregnant before the BFP to!?
Pirate party sounds great! looking forward to pics of H dressed up!


----------



## cossime

Girls I just POAS an in waiting...


----------



## cossime

Just realized its only been 2 hours since I last weed so I hope it's concentrated enough!


----------



## Abby27

AND....


----------



## Maddy40

Fingers tapping on the desk.....waiting...


----------



## cossime

Positive!!!!!


----------



## Abby27

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY OMG that is FANTASTIC NEWS 
Im so excited and happy for you!!! 

big hugs hun! xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Wooohooooo!!!!!

Congrats cossie!!!!!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Yay for bfp dream!

I can't believe what some women are capable of! So Af got me but I've cried enough over this one already so it's off to work I go and then out for a nice meal with Dh and friends tonight!

We have decided to bd the arse off it next month!  

Have a lovely day girlies, mwah xxxx


----------



## SJayne22

Congratulations.xxxxxx


----------



## Abby27

im so sorry Jayne! big hugs, hope you are ok!

yes ive made my plans for next month to...i wish my ov date was predictable, but just decided to do every second day for most of the cycle.


----------



## number2woohoo

Cossi! Congrats :) xo


----------



## Lisasmith

cossime said:


> Positive!!!!!

Holy freaking hell!!!!! Yes!! :wohoo: I'm so god damned happy


----------



## ginny83

Yay again Cossie :) 

That's funny about BFP dreams... I've dreamed TWICE about Michael from Big Brother this week - eek! Hope that's not a forewarning of some kind hehe

That sucks about all the bad mother group stories :( Make's my mums group look like they are all angels! I struggled with getting Max to attach so I exclusively expressed for 8 weeks before switching to formula. A few other mums in my group also struggled so they were quite understanding. Some of the other mums who breastfed struggled to get their bubs to take a bottle even at 6 months which meant they were tied to their babies - so they had a tough time too just in a different way. The biggest compliment I got was from an OB I saw during this last pregnancy. She asked if I breastfed Max etc, anyway I told her about the exclusive expressing I did and she said that was an amazing accomplishment and how mum dedication it requires :) Was pretty chuffed when I heard that!

We're packing this weekend - we move into our new house on Friday!


----------



## cossime

Yay for moving Ginny!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Congrats Cossie.

Ladies I'm going to take a break from here for a few days. We're going to be contemplating our 'way forward' after the FS appointment tomorrow and I tend to get a bit obsessive about researching if I'm on the net all day. So while I'm off work for the next couple of days I'm going to also turn off the computer.


----------



## Abby27

I hope the contemplation is fruitful Maddy! good luck with the appt! hugs xoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck maddy, we will all be thinking of you xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Cossie - congrats hun! this is fabtastic! 

Ginny, it does take a lot of dedication! well done! yay for new house...will be friday before you know it!!! 

Maddy, good luck tomorrow, hope you get some answers you're looking for & we look forward to hearing from you again when you can make it back to say hi!

Jayney, so sorry hun. go drown that witch with some cocktails! xx

have a great arvo girls. I think every time I go somewhere there isn't reception, we get heaps of BFPs. I should go away more often!! 

I'm going to have a grey's anatomy marathon!


----------



## Newbie32

Ok squeegs, can you plan to be away in about 2-3 weeks??

Xxx


----------



## Abby27

Or the next few days? I havent had any spotting yet which is usual for 11dpo


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: girls, :coffee: time!!

*CONGRATS Cossime. That is wonderful news*. xxxx

Sorry I have been MIA these past few days. I have been keeping up on the posts. I have been a bit of a whore this week. Each day I wake up and don't know where I am, what is going to happen and who is going to be looking up and poking around my bits while my legs are in stirrups. But we have had to cancel this round of IVF and go back to good ol fashion BDing. The one follicle i had grew to a nice 20mm but the other 2 stayed at 15mm and 13mm and the final 2 were only 9mm. There is no point doing IVF with one mature egg/follicle and because today is the Sister-in-laws wedding we can't do IUI. I guess the bonus of it all is that in exactly 14.5hrs I will ovulate. :) So fingers crossed. 

The new plan of action is (because they close over Christmas) is if AF shows up in 2 wks I go back on the injections again for 5 days, take a booster and repeat this process (just BDing). I will do this up to my cycle in January when we begin IVF treatment again. At least I feel like I am doing something by having these needles (as much as they suck ass) and the needles are stimulating the follicles so that is good too. More stimulation the more follicles and the more eggs which means more babies!!! 

But I am ok about it now. Had my crying and temper tantrums so onwards and upwards! Plus I have a family wedding to look forward to !! WOOHOO
About the dreams.... I had one last week just as we started the injections. Well I had 2. The first one was a nightmare of snakes but the second was... I was in the surgery waiting for the dr to tell me my pregnancy results scratching some scratch cards. The first card I won $140 the second one I won $1900 and I didn't win anything on the third card but the dr did tell me the test came back positive. Lets hope that is true!! But I can't seem to get something the clairvoint said to me back in June. She said I will need a little help (don't think needles class as little) but she said first time wont work but the second time will and to be prepared as my hands will be full with twins. So not too convinced of this cycle. Unless of course she meant IVF wont work but natural will (???) I know, I know, I shouldn't read too much into it all as it is all crap but its hard when its playing on your mind.

JAINEY - sorry hun that AF has showed up. The first day usually leaves your heart so heavy. But just think today is day 1 of your pregnancy and our kids might grow up to be penpals :) LOL

ABS - how are you hun? I have been thinking of you alot the last few days. Hope you are ok. We are all here if you need anything at all and I will hold that torch for you if you need a guide to get out of that black hole.
I feel a little out of it so if anyone wants me to send them something let me know. I feel like I need to send a care package to someone :) LOL

MADDY - good luck with everything on monday with the FS. Let us know how you get on. IF you have to go down the same route as me (which I am praying that you don't) I can give you some tips on the needles. I feel like an expert now :rofl:

GINNY - yeah for the new house. When is hte house warming party? Does it have a pool? I have been "googling" for that blow up chair/table/drinks thing for four of us to enjoy HAHAHA

MAJOR - how are you neighbour? All good here in wet and cold Ireland. I looked out the window just now and its misty rain. Not a good sign for a wedding. But they do say it is lucky to rain on your wedding day. Good thing I don't have fake tan on, it will wash off :)

LAINEY & SMITHY - how is hte MS going girls? I hope it is settling down for you both. Are you on those B6 tablets? 

NEWBIE - how is my name sake going?

ANGEL - hi miss Angel. How are you? I haven't seen you on here for a while. Hope all is well with you.

AND A MASSIVE HELLO to everyone that I have missed personally. Like I said before I have been reading everyone's posts but too many pages to comment on everyone but I have been thinking of you all. Hope you are all well and having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby, I won't go away for you as you don't need it - you're going to be cossi's number 2!! 

Nana, I will most certainly do anything you would like me to do in 2-3 weeks to ensure that lovely 2nd pink line on your test! xo

Kiwi, good news that at least you know when you will ovulate. you know that you have perfectly timed BD and if the problem is with the eggs, you may just well fall naturally (with a little help stimulating your follicles!) If this time doesn't work, maybe it will be next month naturally with the help of the needles, but not necessarily IVF. good luck sweetie! enjoy your wedding, and enjoy your BD!!! maybe a drunken night out should end in a baby. works often! hehe


----------



## Newbie32

Oh kiwi, you are doing great hun, I'm so sorry that ivf isn't on the cards the next couple cycles, but seriously hoping and praying that this little egg to pop in 14.5 hours gets snatched up so you don't have to go through it. No reason why it can't be, so right now I am focused on that egg being caught for you hun!!! Enjoy your wedding today, we have missed you gorgeous!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I'm with you squeegs, things are looking good for abs to be cossies double!!! 

And yay for going out of reception for me, just don't go too far cos if/when it happens I need you close!!!!

I've done a fair bit of reading on chemical pregnancies, cos I knew nothing about them before other than that they happen. Hopefully for me it will mean a bfp in the next month or two!!! Dh reckons that nature wants us to have a baby born in August, because that's when our birthdays are, bless, I hope he isn't too let down if this cycle isn't the one!!!

Xxx


----------



## Abby27

Oh Kiwi bless! you are so brave and doing so well! make sure you dont just BD, but make love, have wonderful sex with your DH! 
i have been to psychics who told me i was having twin boys....then my mother had a dream the same....my mum has had many a dream that came true and even goes astral travelling! and she is a pretty sceptical woman. I dont know if believing in them is worthwhile or not, only that sometimes its faith, any faith that gets you through. 
I will gladly trade care packages with you Kiwi?!!!! id love to send you some things! cause one day your little Ethan, and my little Oscar will be pen pals! wouldnt that be something!
Squeegs and Nana i hope i dont disappoint! i hope that my current pimple is a preg one not a pms one! If AF doesnt come tomorrow i will be confused. 
look at my chart, does CD 23 seem the most likely date?


----------



## Newbie32

Hun you will never disappoint us. We just live the ups and downs with you! And we are all here every step of the journey xxx 

I think cd 23 looks very likely given your cm too, what's your normal lp, or aren't you sure? I really hope this is your bfp month hun, have everything crossed for you! 

Much love xxx


----------



## Abby27

Normal LP is 12 days, and if you look at last month, that FF had a 17 day LP, but count from also CD 23 then it was 12 too. ive very much confused FF! and therefore myself.


----------



## Newbie32

I think trust in cd23 for now, and hopefully you never find out!!! Xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

congrats cossi!!!! enjoy the rest of your holiday with that smile on your face!! 

maddy- will be thinking of you and DH! 

ginny- you did well with max, and its nice for someone to acknowledge that!! Yay for moving in!!!! 

kiwi- awesome knowing exactly when you will ovulate, but down side is beating yourself up if you dont catch it, dont be too hard on yourself, relax and enjoy your :sex:- best way to make the bubs!!! Great nes about going forward too, getting more follicles and eggs, and ethan and his siblings are well on their way!!! woohooo! Enjoy the wedding too!!!! Seems to me that the nes you got in June, is maybe second cycle of needles and :sex: will bring you two!! Awesome and funny dream about the scratchers too! 

:rofl: to shell travelling to encourage bfps!!! 

:jo: i think august would be a great month for another birthday!!!!


----------



## cossime

Wow, you girls are truly awesome:) thanks for all the wishes-still can't believe it actually! Have bought another 4 tests all different bands so will pee on them tonight and tomorrow just to make sure lol!

Kiwi, you are wonderful and so happy you are in a better place:) enjoy your sisters wedding and some hot love-making!!!!! Ethan is sooooooo close!!!


----------



## MajorBee

CONGRATULATIONS COSSIE! :dance: such fabbo news! Happy & healthy 9 months xx 

Maddy, good luck with your appt, hope things move in the right direction for you.

Kiwi, sorry ivf is put back a couple months, I do hope you catch your egg the old fashioned way and you can tell the dr to stick those needles in someone else's bum.

Abs, your bfp is soooo close! It must be frustrating to try decipher your less-than-clear chart.

2mums, how goes your boy bump? And how's your aunt?

Duffered girls, I hope you're feeling better and the ms monster is leaving you alone.

Jayne, sorry about th witch arriving. Onwards and upwards xx 

Sqeegee I admire your commitment to everyone else's bfps! 

Ginny, do you think you ovulated normally this cycle? Do you chart?

Nana, you rock. Hehe, sorry couldn't think of where you're at. Hurt anyone at tennis? Fxd you get your August baby. Oh, just remembered, have you had a chemical in the past?

AFM, I've just been told off for being on here while DD walks around with sachets of baby paracetamol that she pilfered from her change bag... Day 9 here, might test tomorrow. Though I've lost that preggo feeling so may wait longer so I can keep the hope and avoid the crappy disappointment.

This is the first month I've charted, do you think the gradual drop over th past few days is a sign we didn't get that egg? CM has pretty much dried up but had slight rust spots in my knickers this morning. Tiny tiny amount. No recent BD so not that. No other symptoms though. No sore boobs, no cramps. A couple fleeting bouts of nausea, but I have had those when not preggo. Hey ho, I guess a few more days will tell me!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

major- boy bump is coming along, i'm thinking by the time i have to travel it will be in full effect, ahahaa, comfy 13 flight, sign me up!!!! 
My aunt is ok (not good), talked to her today, played the HB for her, she enjoyed it, she is aware her time is slipping though, very apparent in what she talks about and how she phrases things. I'll call her again in a few days, she is very tired and drugged up so is only good for about 10-20 min phone call.
I'm not the best one re charting, but i do think a slight drop does mean af is coming, but hey who knows!! I still have my FX for you, and.. there are worse things DD could have found :rofl:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, what a sweet thing to have hubby say! I love it! And it may very well be true! I will be sure to be out of service, but able to check in every so often! let me figure out a little mini break for myself & I'll let you know when to test. hehehe what did you find about chemicals? anything interesting? are there statistics where people get BFPs after a chemical? I know it happened for Lainey & I'm hoping that just as Cossi followed Lisa in having weird cramps pre AF, you will follow Lainey in having your BFP after a chemical! We really like doing things in pairs here, nobody does anything alone!

Abs, cd 23 does seem most likely, esp with the +opk (considering you may have also had a + the day before, but didn't test) but I can also see it happening on cd 26. possibly even one of the days in between as part of a weird rise? I think if you expect your period no later than cd26 + your LP, you should be set with a test date that should give you results! I was also confused about my exact ov date the cycle I got my BFP. that's why I stopped testing...until the dream! I'm with Sashi-bear - you would never dissapoint us & we are here for you, just really hoping we can be here for you AND your little bean ;)

Hi 2mums! hope all is well on your end! Have you spoken to your aunt? - never mind, just read your above comment! hope she's holding up ok! xox

Cossi - post some more pics of your crazy test taking! haha 4 brands. that is classic! 

Major - everyone else's BFP's are what gets me through the days! I get so excited for every single person! I can't wait til we all have little babies running around one day! I am confident that we will all have our bubs by the end of 2013 (nobody lose hope...I mean bubs, not BFPs....ACTUAL BABIES!!!!!) haha I suggest that if you're feeling slightly out, don't test yet cos it's too early & it will send you downhill fast! If you avoid testing for a few more days, I think you may just see you lines! Your chart looks great! sometimes people get a gradual drop in temps leading up to AF. sometimes they get a dramatic drop the day of AF. I think I generally got a noticable drop the day after AF arrived...like just to ass insult to injury! your temps are still waaay up atm, so I wouldn't be ruling yourself out based on that, especially cos you have nothing to compare to yet! 


AFM, I think i'm going to curl up for some TV then bed time! I'll probably check in before bed again...cos I'm ADDICTED to you girls! hahaha

good night my loves! xoox

p.s. leaving DD to traipse around the house with drugs.....defo the commitment we require in this group! I love it! hahahahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, so what I've learnt is that they call it a chemical (as its actually just a very early miscarriage) because it can only be detected by the chemical change in your blood/urine, and not by ultrasound....so in effect when they say you're likely to conceive right after a miscarriage, the same applies for a chemical.... One can only hope!

And yes major, not sure I posted on here but last month I had a feint line when af was potentially late but started spotting shortly after. It was an ic, but a clear feint line, and a REALLY feint line on an frer before the bleeding started. Has given me hope that spermies CAN meet the egg! So much hope on this cycle that I know if it doesn't happen it will probably break me....

Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

you know nana, they say dont put too much pressure on yourself or it wont happen. i think its a load of shit! just do whaat works for you! very interesting, and I really hope you are able to conceive straight after! I think you will! :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: sounds like a good chance for a BFP next time around!! least we know sperm meets egg , and with shell going out of town you just cant lose, ;) FXFXFX!!!


----------



## Newbie32

The one thing that worries me. We only bd once in the window, and had this happen. Makes me wonder if less really is more. No idea how to approach it this time!!! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I think maybe go for an approach of every second day or morning on day, night next day, skip a day, morning next day, night next day. It's what I did (when actually trying to do smep but failing at it) and it seems to work in theory, it's every day, but is almost like every second day so DH has time to build up some more spermies. in theory (well in my mind) you have a better chance of catching something?????? 

I dunno. I do believe that less is more. I guess the timing just depends on how sure you are when you will Ov. you can plan it to the T but everything will change if you Ov one day differently to what you thought you would. maybe just try & relax & know that you have to BD, but do it when you feel like it. if it's been 2 days, do it, if not, just cruise with it.

wow...that was a lot of talking!

I have been watching lots of Grey's......I cry for at least 60% of every episode! I feel like my cheeks are going to fall off from the tears! hahaha


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i like shells plan, they say the egg will last for 24 hours, can take sperm 30 min to 12 hours to reach egg, and can live for 4-7 days, so I say :sex: every 16/18 hours should be perfect :) and start asap bc you got a high on cbfm and keep going for the next two weeks!!! easy for me to say huh!

edit :i used to watch greys religiously when i lived in calif, sorta fell off when i moved here bc they were behind a season or two, now i'm so far behind, i need to start at about season 3 or 4 to get back into it! love it though, not OHs cup of tea unfortunately


----------



## Newbie32

See I thought that, but we were bd every two days before without luck! I'm putting it down to unsmoked spermies doing their job!!!! Illgobevery other I think, and if that ties in with cbfm, great ( was night before first peak last month) great, if not, extra bd!!!

Thanks lovelies, ESP you squeegs with ms marathon post!!! Much love!! 

Night night xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Cossi, I really am so excited for you! What a wonderful holiday suprise!!

Kiwi- when I went for my ultrasound I was joking with the tech about twins and she said she had a lady come in the previous day for her first ultrasound hoping for twins because she was doing IUI and they saw two mature follicles.....well guess what?! She had 5 babies in there!!!!! So you may get your twins after all!!! : Fx'd!

Nana- I have a great feeling that August is your month you gorgeous girl!!!! Xx

Abby- I think you are cossi's bump buddy!! Can't wait till you see those beautiful 2 lines!!! :bfp:

Maddy- enjoy your ime away, we will miss you!! :flower:

Lainey and Lisa- how are you loves??

Amber- playing bubs heart beat for your aunt is so sweet! How far along we're you the first time you heard it??

Major- excited for you to start testing!!! Fx'd!!!!

Squeegs- how are you Hun? I love Greys too! 

Jayne, Angel, Lucy, number2, and anyone I may have forgot, hi!! :wave: I hope you are all having the sweetest dreams!!! Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

5 babies - wow. That is a few too many, lol


----------



## MajorBee

Hi lovelies, just a quickie as am settled in on the sofa for a night of tv. Rock n roll me. But hell yeah to the five kids! That's at least two too many. I think I might just be ale to manage twins, but five! 

Have beautiful Sundays x


----------



## cossime

Newbie32 said:


> The one thing that worries me. We only bd once in the window, and had this happen. Makes me wonder if less really is more. No idea how to approach it this time!!! Xx

Hi nana! Just wanted to mention that this cycle we only BD'd twice. On the Friday night and Saturday day which was the day I O'd. I only know I ovulated cos of the obvious shooting pains going on on my left side. I'll put money on it that when I go for a scan, if I ask they will tell me the follicle was from my left ovary!!!:haha: Also, September we did SMEP and August (before I knew anything about temping and OPKing) we BD'd 7 days in a row and then I figured I totally missed my egg because i thought I O'd on CD 15 and it wasn't until ZcD18!!! So that ruled August out all together!!!:blush:

I really think after seeing my doc, ageing a chat and giving everything up in terms of the stress of temping and OPKing, my body must have relaxed. Don't get me wrong, there wasn't a Minute I didn't _want_ to be _trying_ or _pregnant_!!! I just tried to stop myself from putting my mind in overdrive and letting the whole ttc thing consume me cos really, it was doing my head in the previous cycle. I have a great feeling for Sasha month!!!! Can't wait for your :bfp:!!!!! :thumbup: xxxx

Point of this post was for me, less was more ;) xx


----------



## cossime

P.S. we got to our new hotel today after leaving the hard rock and omfg, it's awful!!!!!!! It's meant to be a 4 star and its barely a 3!!!! We were absolutely gutted:( it's already paid for so we couldn't cancel. So I went and found another hotel (5 star) and we check in there later today. After the great start to the day we had yesterday, to come to this room that s dated, old, no English channels on tv or DVD player for DS and a bathroom which contains "communal slippers" (cos I really want to wear someone else's thongs!!!!) we said screw the money, we not want to dampen this holiday so just have to get through one night. Can't wait to tell them we're leaving this dump in a few more hours!!!! 

P.P.S. this insomnia is killing me!!! It's nearly 5:30am here me I've been up since 3am!!!


----------



## MissieT

Massive congratulations Cossi - so happy for you! Enjoy the rest of your holiday :) How are you feeling?

Newbie - sorry about not seeing about your CP :( I've heard the same about the month after so fingers crossed those smoke free swimmers do their bit again this cycle. 

Kiwi - I'm really sorry that it hasn't gone to plan this cycle. Fx'ed for the old fashioned Bd'ing. Enjoy the wedding!

Major - nearly test time - v.exciting!

Angel - hope those reports are all done

Squeegs - did your rash disappear?

Abby - hope you're ok today - been thinking of you :hugs:

We went out round Melbourne last night for a late anniversary night out. I'd forgotten how fab Melbourne is at night, we went to some great little bars and came home $30 richer after a trip to the casino - not big gamblers! But shattered today - will be having a nana nap and going back to my 8.30 bedtimes tonight!

Big hi and happy Sunday to you all.


----------



## Abby27

Morning ladies! temps still high, still lonely test line and acne on my chin getting worse :( no other sign of AF though

if it was CD 26, then my chances are a little more slim, i had a cold and we didnt really BD that much. oh well. 

the plan for next month is BD every day or every other day! i think i will do that from about CD10 till my temps are three days in the high high range. thats a lot of sex, but obviously i can predict when im going to O so that will have to be the plan!


----------



## MajorBee

Hi Abs, great temp today, just checking out your chart & it really is difficult to make head or tails of it isn't it? Have you been unwell, or trouble sleeping or drunk much or anything else that may have impacted on accurate temp taking?


----------



## Abby27

Well, i have some wine on the weekends sometimes, i think next month i will just be alcohol free, it doesnt seem to effect my temps too much though CD 13 i had a few drinks that night, and the temp wasnt really that high. 
i dont sleep well generally. I have to take a hay fever tablet every night in spring and summer, but then it would effect all the temps. 

i guess i will go with weird charts are good! i guess you dont really know until the end what happened. i think we can all agree that ive ovulated, and am now somewhere in my LP? so thats good. i might not know when, but it had to happen somewhere between CD23 and CD 31?


----------



## MajorBee

Yep, looks that way. Cd23 looks good to me. Hope you join the weird chart = bfp club!

I've gone from feeling deffo preggo to deffo notto! Probably just hopeful to start with and now trying to prepare for disappointment. Sigh. 10dpo tomorrow. Will no doubt waste a test!

Have a great day, I'm off to catch some zzzzzz's


----------



## Abby27

have a good sleep Major! remember you arent out to that evil witch flies in! xo


----------



## cossime

Morning Abby :hi: how you feeling today?


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls! 

And thanks for your post cossie, funny also that last month was my non temping month too and that got something going on....I think not obsessing maybe played a part too! I think we will try the less is more approach this cycle too, maybe try to get two bd's in the window, and once I know I've o'd I'm ditching the thermometer again! Just need to see of cbfm gets it right!!

I smashed my legs at the gym on Friday and paid for it on this mornings ride....note to self....do not do that to legs before weekend with two rides!!!!

Hope everyone has a great day, I think we might take pups out to a dog park and see how they go!!!

Much love x


----------



## Newbie32

Ps abs I still have everything crossed for you hun x


----------



## Melainey

Morning all!!

I have read everything and cannot remember much but here it goes...

Smithy and Ababa - People are F*cked!! :hugs: 

Cossi - Congratulations honey , I am so happy for you, Bummer about the hotel, but hopefully the new one is much better xxx

Kiwi honey I really hope that the clairevoiant is right and that you are duffered very very soon xxx

Rosie cheeks how are you honey? xx

Nanna - Praying that you get your bfp this month , an August baby would be perfect :hugs: 

Abs - Hang in there honey, you are not out until that bloody witch shows (hopefully she has F*cked off for 9 months ) xx

Major - HOpe you are sleeping well :hugs: 

Missie - I love Melbs :happydance: It is like the most amazing place in Australia :happydance: Glad you had a win :) 

2Nuns - How are you sweetness? x

Jayney - Sorry about your dream, I really hope that AF is not on her way x

Lisa - How are you honey? 

Angel - Hope the school work isn't too much for you xxx

Ginny - YAY for moving :) xx

That is all I can remember, sorry those of you I have forgotten :) x

As for me, I went to the blues festival yesterday! Was sooooooo tired from lack of sleep haha We both even had a nap in the car after a dirty randevu in the car :winkwink: haha My bump is definitely showing and is shocking, I had to tell a few people as my tummy is "on show" hahaha :rofl: 

Have a lovely Sunday x


----------



## Newbie32

Fab catch up Laineypop!!!!!! Top effort xx

Well dog park didn't go to well...was great until a guy with his kids rocked up with a pitbull, it stood over Molly and was being super aggressive and the owner wasn't paying any attention to what it was doing. Pest. We will try again next week!!!


----------



## Melainey

Haha Thank you :jo: 

Oh no I hate that!Some people should not have dogs! Like some people should not have babies :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Very true! Tho they seem knackered by their little outing anyway, judging from how they have crashed out on my lap now!!!


----------



## Melainey

Awwwww cute :) At least they got their excercise :happydance:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everyone!

Missie, my rash is gone, thanks. he did a rubella test and said it its negative I should re-test just to make sure i didnt test too early to detect it. It's very unlikely thats what it was though. I think it was more of a heat rash or something like that. 

Abby, i think defo 23 or 26. more likely 23, but when you said ff picked 26 as on eof the days, I can se why so think it's possible, but not as likely as 23.

Great catch up lainey!

Nana, so annoying. people love their dogs so much, they forget other people are trying to enjoy their pets too!

hope you're all having a great day


----------



## Melainey

How are you squiggles?


----------



## Newbie32

Hi squeegs!!!! Miss you gorgeous xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey! 

Miss you too Nana Jo! Been a big weekend!

Lainey, I'm going well. spent most of the morning in bed watching Grey's while DH looked after DSS! very nice! I got up just in time to get him changed out of his wet clothes after washing the car, give him lunch & send him to bed cos he wasn't listening to instructions. so a pretty quiet arvo cleaning the house! 

DSS' mum keeps trying to 'be pregnant' with me. it's so bloody annoying, keeps giving me tips on how to handle MS and where to go for scans etc. so annoying, cos I don't want to go through this with her. I want to do it seperately from her. ggrr

lol sorry, just my little vent...she was just here. back to Grey's I think! haha

oh and some cookies & cream bavarian! yum!


----------



## SJayne22

Hey pretty ladies!

Had a catch up but we have friends coming over in a minute so been busy making burgers and chocolate cake  

Had a dream last night that we had a little girl and I woke up really happy. Feel very peaceful and hope next month is the one for us!

Have a lovely evening xxxx


----------



## Melainey

Squiggles I dislike dss mum! Sounds like a lovely Sunday though!

Janey I hope next month us your month too :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

I've read it all but I'm knackered! Loves to you all and I hope that new motel is better cossi!


----------



## SelinaKyle

Hi girls. Wondering if I can join this thread? I'm from Melb. TTC cycle #1 for bub #2. I'm on about 12dpo. I'm 31. Married for almost 3 months. I'm slightly crazy - Already addicted to poas! Ummm... Yeah, that's me pretty much!


----------



## Lisasmith

:hi: Selina


----------



## Newbie32

You tell her to shove her advice squeegs!!!!! Grrrrr at her...

:hi: Selina, our thread rules are overshare overshare overshare and stay on after your bfp :) great group of girls here and many Poas addicts too!

Well I slept away most of my afternoon, oops! And clearly got cycling sunburn this morning, arms from sleeve of my jersey up to glove mark on my wrists and my knees and nose. I look ridiculous!!!!

Hope everyone else's Sundays have been great!!! Xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Show me Sasha! :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

No way!!!!! I look utterly ridiculous!!!!!


----------



## cossime

Aaaaahhhh feeling much better at this hotel!!! Just had a wonderful nap while DH took DS to the park so I could sleep, bless! We just watched season 5 of Entourage last night to pass the time!! I'm sooooooo behind in greys might just ave to but them over here in the land of cheap!


----------



## Newbie32

Glad this hotel is better cossie, enjoy your r & r, I am so jealous!!!!


----------



## cossime

Ok girls here are my tests from this morning using fmu:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Trying2b2mums

rosie- heard it clearly at about 10 weeks (at home on doppler)

cossi- glad your new hotel is better, nothing worse than dodgy hotel, OH and I checked in to what was meant to be a 4 star in Surfers Paradise, got to the room and didnt even want to put our bags down, was utterly disguting, outdated, peeling paint, broken tiles, dirty bathroom, we checked out another room, was just as terrible, so we immediately left, didnt care about the money either, went and checked in to a hotel around the corner from home in coolangatta we use when we want a home holiday!!! Congrats again, love the new stick pics!! Enjoy your holiday xx

:jo: sunburn sounds uber sexy, i agree, show us :rofl:

shell- sounds like a great day, you make me really want to catch up on greys!! 

melainey- music, car sex, and nap!! awesome weekend!! ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, no chance!!!

Ps, great pics cossie!!!

Time for snoozes, night ladies xxx


----------



## Melainey

Great pics cossi :)

2mums you are very very correct hehehe :winkwink: hire are you honey? Xx

Night night Nanna :jo: x


----------



## Maddy40

Ah see I couldn't stay away long :) Actually I forgot I had to work one last night shift tonight, covering for a colleague. And what else is there to do at 2:15am?!


----------



## Abby27

Morning ladies! Nana i hate it when i take our dog to the park and other owners arent responsible. one woman once opened the gate and my dog ran out...i was so mad. he came right back in cause of the doggy action, but he couldve run away. 

little temp dip this morning, apart from the acne breakout on my face no sign in AF....which is interesting
feeling ok Cossie, how are you feeling? 

hi everyone else! hope Monday treats us well!


----------



## SelinaKyle

Hi girls. Wondering if anyone knows/had experience with evap lines on FRER?


----------



## Abby27

Welcome Selina! You will like it here, lovely funny ladies! Yes I have had an evap line on a FRER, had one earlier this week, and actually yesterday to. It was the day befores test. How old was your test? (im a huge POAS addict as well)

Squeegs I have to say that I was a little concerned that DSS mum would do this. I&#8217;m sure its her way of either trying to bond, be controlling, have something she has more experience in over you?, not sure what the motive is, but I suspected that she would do this. How far along is she? I know that you are very strong and you handle these things quite well, just remember that you don&#8217;t have to share etc., because I suspect that she will just get worse, and so you probably want to draw a line you are comfortable with now. One day you don&#8217;t want to be in some sort of weird competition over which baby rolled over first (I&#8217;ve seen that happen), or which baby has grown their teeth first (seen that happen to! )&#8230;seems silly now but when you are sleep deprived it could really get under your skin! 

Jayne that sounds like a lovely dream! I hope this is your month to! Are you taking Vitex still?

I had a really disturbing vivid dream last night! 
I&#8217;m getting really frustrated with my cycle&#8230;seeing as AF is MIA, and I&#8217;m still looking at lonely lines I&#8217;ve either ovulated even later than CD23, or my LP is now longer? If it was CD 26 then I should be spotting today. ARFH


----------



## Abby27

I just took my other Pos OPK off, and that has me as a low chance with the BDing :(


----------



## SelinaKyle

Thanks Abby. I tested this morn (FMU) and a very super faint line came up within the 10 mins. Probably about min 5-6. I had to get hubby to check but he can see it too. I'm trying not to get excited.


----------



## Abby27

Is be getting excited! Sounds like a bfp love! Congratulations. Evap lines on frer only happen if they are old. So get excited!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana hope the sunburn doesn't get too sore!!! xoxo

Cossi, hope the new room was nice! Lovely line pics!

2mums yep it's awesome. I never watcheed it at the start, so I have started from season 1, I am now almost finished season 2, sti8ll haven't seen any of it, so it's awesome! I love it! I think I started at maybe season 6, but on & off. then I got hooked, so I'm enjoying the catch up, cos I'm so behind!

Hi Selina , welcome - I'm going to call you SKyle, cos we already have a selina on here! I hope that's ok? let me know if you'd prefer anything else! We have had some recent evap lines on FRERs. how long after was it for the line to appear? can you post a pic?? after reading your latest comment, sounds like it may be a BFP! 10 mins isn't too long. One girl on here got a feint line on FRER after about 5-10 mins, but got her BFP the next day. 

Abby, yeah, dunno what it is with her. she just likes to know everyone's business. that's why I didn;t want her to know yet. She's 13 weeks, so has been telling me all about her scans etc. I have a little win though, cos she's sad & alone with a 3 years old & pregnant on her own....again.... and I am with my gorgeous husband, I have all the support in the world and we're having a baby together. I sorta feel awkward telling her anything about DH & I & being affectionate towards him in front of her, but I have started to more & more. So now I talk about my pregnancy & let her know just how equally involved him & I are in it, it just feels good fo me. she went to her 12 week scan with her mum. I'm going to mine with my husband. and I think she's realising what she missed out on when DH tried to do the right thing by her but she told him the baby wasn't his. silly bitch! I'm glad for all her lies & manipulation, cos I'm happily married and we have 1 gorgeous little boy and have another on the way! things are good. and TBH, I think that I will get more comfortable telling her to back off the more time that goes on. I'm waiting to the point where we have been in DSS' life for longer than we weren't, then she has nothing over us anymore. I will feel more confident then. Sorry for that huge huge rant.....must have needed to get it off my chest. lol 

hope you all have a great day!


----------



## SelinaKyle

Thanks Quigley. SKyle is fine with me. Thanks girls for all your responses. I'm going to wait a few days and test again. Or possibly tomorrow as like I said- addicted to poas!


----------



## SelinaKyle

And I tried to get a pic. Only have my iPhone and didn't work so well :(


----------



## Abby27

Why not this afternoon! I don't think I could stop myself! Hahaha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I think if you get a feint line on it today, you will get one tomorrow if you ate pregnant. Don't make us wait for 2 days!!! Hahaha like Abby said, even this afternoon. One of the girls on here gets better lines on not fmu. You might see something more! Remember it's still early too, do you can't expect a dark line yet.


----------



## Newbie32

Morning wise women.....id like to know wtf is going on this cycle. 

Here i am on CD9 and i got a peak today on CBFM?? (PS 2mums with your magic sticks so they are deffo capable to making that eggy!!!) I'm wondering wtf is going on to be honest. CD9 is well early for a peak, makes me think cbfm has nfi!!! So last month the only BD we got in was on the night before peak. I wasnt expecting to see that little egg today but luckily we did actually BD last night...tres confused here..

GRRRRRRR.

I may have to consult with Dr Google.

Now, onto everyone else! Abs I remain hopeful every day that witch does not arrive gorgeous!!!!! Everything is still crossed.

Sounds promising Skyle! Hopefully you will see more lines but a line on an frer within 10 minutes doesnt sound like an evap to me!

Squeegs my beautiful darling, you are so right! And I am sure she must be jealous as!!! Good on you for taking the moral high ground hun, i dont think i could make myself be that nice to her!!!! But then again, we all know how much i love my bitch badge xxxx

Much love girls xx


----------



## SJayne22

Hi girlies!

Go squeegs, she sounds awful! So glad you are happy and have everything you wanted 

Hi sKyle, im the Selina she speaks of!.. Welcome! Looks like your bfp is just around the corner. How long have you been trying?

Abs im still on vitex and going to stick with it this time! I stopped it when it looked like my cycle was back to normal but big mistake. If I hadn't I prop would have been PG by now but that's life, hopefully over the next few months fx. Can't wait for your bfp!


----------



## SJayne22

Hey nana 

Not sure what all the letters mean, must have missed that one but it's always the wierd cycle that gets it so good luck!


----------



## Abby27

Well if ff has my new ov date correct my chances are slim...so although I'm trying to be positive I'm afraid the darkness is back :( 
Someone just mentioned my acne chin at work "oh that looks sore" ...awesome!,just what you need to hear!


----------



## SJayne22

Why do people always do that! Whenever I break out someone feels the need to draw attention to it,as if I didn't look at my face this morning! But on the plus side a girl I worked with had that as her first PG sign as she wasn't trying. Do you usually get it before Af?


----------



## Newbie32

Hey Jayney, cbfm is a clear blue fertility monitor, it tells you when you are at 'high' fertility and then 'peak' just before you o....im just having trouble believing anything it is telling me right now!!!!! 

Im glad to hear that you woke up in a peaceful place yesterday hun, really hope this next cycle can be the special one for you!

Oh abs - you poor darling! People can be so insensitive!!! XX


----------



## lisamfr

Sorry I have been MIA these past few days. I have been keeping up on the posts & I am finally up to date this morning. Looks like most of you have a great weekend. 

The weather was beautiful in Melbourne over the weekend so we did a lot of gardening. DH was so good all weekend both Saturday & Sunday morning he got up to look after A and let me sleep in. We went shopping yesterday to buy some new maternity jeans & some navy maternity pants for work. Finally Chadstone has a Maternity Shop!! Fingers cross no one notice my pants are a little different to our uniform. Only have to hide it for another 6 weeks. 

Apart from that I am feeling really tierd this morning. I am so glad MS hasnt kick in yet but I know it will be soon. Trying to do what number2 mentioned and eat something frequently.


----------



## ginny83

hi everyone!

Abs - I think that getting 2 evaps is a pretty good sign! Fingers crossed for you that AF stays away 

Newbie - that is early for O! Hope you get busy tonight!!

Kiwi - hope you had fun at the wedding and you got busy too :)

My skin went horrible after the miscarriage! Thankfully it's calmed down now - it must have been related to my hormones. My hair is still a bit more oily than normal. Usually I only get oily hair the couple of days before AF, lately it's been getting oily the day after wash it! 

I got crosshairs on FF - which puts me at 3DPO. We actually did do it once the day before O but I have been spotting on and off since, so I think this cycle is just a write off for me - which I knew it would be! I also never got a proper positive OPK - which is what happened after my last miscarriage too. So who knows maybe I didnt even really O. 

Just want AF to hurry up now so I can have a fresh start!


----------



## ginny83

How lovely was the weather Lisa! Also, for maternity clothes there are quite a few overseas sites that have quite cheap maternity stuff... I'll try and remember them all and post the links


----------



## Abby27

Jayne, yeah I usually get a PMS pimple, not like this one though...if I am 10dpo as ff thinks then it popped up a bit early. It's like several big red blind pimples. Last time I had acne this bad was when I came off the pill and my period went missing for a few months (I don't normally ever have problem skin). Vitex fixed that. But it is a different kind of breakout to my normal PMS. Just got to keep waiting it out and I've come to the conclusion that having sex every second day is the only way to go...I can't rely on opks clearly, or even my temp....so why am I even using these tools that are supposed to be helping me?????


----------



## ginny83

Overseas maternity clothes online shopping (they also sell non maternity stuff):

www.newlook.co.uk
www.oldnavy.com
www.asos.com
www.dorothyperkins.com
www.nextdirect.com/au/en

New look was probably my fav - I bought a ton of stuff for $100AUD... some of it I'm still wearing as it's just maxi dresses and stuff.

Anyway just thought I'd share coz Australian maternity clothes can be so expensive!


----------



## lisamfr

Thanks Ginny,

I'll check them out this morning.


----------



## MissieT

Morning ladies. Just a quick drop in - hectic in work! Good maternity clothes from nextdirect.com - really good quality and they do free delivery :)

Have a fab Monday :)


----------



## ginny83

oh net direct is a good one! We order just normal clothes from there sometimes too


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Gin - i thought cbfm was super early last month when it peaked at cd11, this is just plain crazy at cd9, im wondering if the cp has messed something up - tho i would have expected o to be later if anything....af hung around for longer too this time which i kinda expected, but only just finished a couple days ago. Seems crazy to me! At least I am temping too so maybe i will be able to make heads/tails of it.....

Abs i feel your frustration in the tools we use hun!!!!


----------



## SelinaKyle

SJayne22 said:


> Hi girlies!
> 
> Go squeegs, she sounds awful! So glad you are happy and have everything you wanted
> 
> Hi sKyle, im the Selina she speaks of!.. Welcome! Looks like your bfp is just around the corner. How long have you been trying?
> 
> Abs im still on vitex and going to stick with it this time! I stopped it when it looked like my cycle was back to normal but big mistake. If I hadn't I prop would have been PG by now but that's life, hopefully over the next few months fx. Can't wait for your bfp!

Hey Selina. Good to meet you :) sorry for the almost name steal! 
This is our first cycle of ttc for number 2 so not expecting much really. Our first took 13 months of ttc so maybe I'm just making up for it this time round?!


----------



## Newbie32

Whats funny for me is that if AF hadnt been 4 days late last cycle, my peak today would have been about perfect cos would have been cd13! I know it doesnt work like that. But i seriously cannot get over this cd 9 thing - its DOING MY HEAD IN!!!!

Ok, rant over, thanks girls xx


----------



## Abby27

Well nana its a confusing business, 2 pos opks, two temp rises and we bd on those dates and still doesn't look like I got it right! Next month will just have to bd all the time. I tried to order a cbfm from amazon and it wouldnt deliver to me? Do you know which site you got yours from? (I think I've asked before, sorry)


----------



## Newbie32

Thats ok luv, i got mine from the UK - however at this point I am scared that it may confuse you even more given the crazy shit mine is spitting out!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

i'll try to find the site....


----------



## Newbie32

actually abs, i think i used ebay - there are a few international sellers from both the UK and the USA that have them on there at the moment xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: maybe just maybe cbfm is spot on, and you O super earlier than you thought, i know the past temping may over ride that thought, but ya never know. I never ever in 4 cycles got a peak/egg on my monitor, I did get like 2 weeks of two bars though. I've figured out i O super later than i thought, day 18 or so, figured it out by weighing myself daily, gained about 3-4kg overnight in water weight around O time. Was very disturbing until i realized what it was. You're temping this time too though right? Is it corresponding at all?!?

ginny- did you find when you were ordering from those sites over seas they had stuff for all seasons available, or not, bc i know we're exact opposite from the states and wanted to shop when i was over there and realized it dead of winter and all the stores will have jeans and heavy tops etc, only to come back here in the middle of summer... for now, im still just enjoying all my yoga pants, :haha:

Skyle- sounds like you should be testing tomorrow!!

Shell- hope you can deal with DSS mum in a way that works for you and DH but lets her know to BTFO!!! 

lisa- good to hear you had a great weekend, and i'm sure no one will notice the new pants, or at least thats what i'm hoping for you!! ;) 

abby- my skin was terrible 1st trimester, worst in beginning of 2nd, OBGYN said it was normal and nothing i could do about, sucks, bc i used to break out during AF too, and preg seems to worsen it all the time, i've since found a new face wash and other creams etc, and have to wash my face like 3 times a day, its gotten much better, but jawline acne is hormonal so i'm hoping its an early bfp sign for you! 

AFM- TMI- has anyone had or heard of anyone that has had this issue, the last few days on only one of my nipples, i've been getting a hard-ish lump that comes and goes under my left areola. I've googled, and other women have had the issue, found threads etc, but they never come back and say what it is. I've ruled out cancer bc it comes and goes. And i can only assume it has something to do with breast milk, or something, but its weird.... was going to ask OBGYN at next appoint on friday but i need to call and move it back, so was hoping one of you lovely ladies had some wisdom for me...


----------



## SelinaKyle

I'm out if tests :( I have an Internet cheapy order on the way. But holy back pain, Batman!


----------



## Newbie32

Heya 2mums, yeah i guess time will tell for this cycle - id prefer to just use the cbfm and ditch the thermometer all together to be honest, so i'm hoping it tells me that cbfm is right! I did an opk out of curiosity and its not positive but it certainly looks close to, so maybe it actually is right! Always a nice feeling to see the little egg picture anyways!!!!

NFI about the nipple situation!!!!!!! (Surprise surprise) but hopefully someone else can shed some light on it for you!! (I nearly wrote shed some light on tit for you and then saw my mistake and nearly pissed myself laughing....erm sasha, not THAT funny luv...)


----------



## cossime

Morning lovelies!!!
Welcome style :hi: be sure to sti around after you bfp! :)
Thanks ginny on the maternity websites!!!! Will deffo need them as I feel so bloated already wtf???!
I love nextdirect too and have purchase almost all if ds's clothes from there:)
Maddy good luck with your FS appointment. We are all here with you ride it all out so please lean on us if you need xxx
Abs and nana-your cycles ave me well and truly confused so can't imagine what you're both feeling!!!! Abs, looks like you can only wait which sucks balls I know:( nana, before you started using your cbfm, you temped and you seemed to know your O day consistently yeah? Maybe go by your temps and use your cbfm as an extra? Do you use OPK's?
Squeegs, bless your gorgeous heart sweet girl! Such a joy to have on here and your kindness and positivity doesn't go unnoticed here :hugs:
Number2 and Smithy... Where are you? Hope your both feeling better and you too lainey!!!!
Lisafr, so the weathers been good back home when we're not there too enjoy it-trust! I bet on Saturday when we return it will be wet and miserable again! Lol! How ve you been feeling?we have decided to tell our family at Xmas time too even though I'll only be a little over 10 weeks. Very excited though:)
Number2 how's your baby boy doing? Beautiful boys clothes on nextdirect.com!!!!!!
Missie, Lucy and Rosie, any ms yet? Hope you are all well!
Selina hopefully you can join Sasha month this cycle:)glad you are feeling better:)
Kiwi,hope your weeken romp caught your eggy!!!!
:hi: major!!!!
Angel, hope your gorgeous dog is on the mend xxx

Afm, I slept ALL night last night!!!!! First time in about a week!!! Not feeling much apart for the odd cramp here and there but nothing like last week. Have started to watch what I eat which by the way is soooooooo are to do at the buffet breakfasts! As I will probably have gestational diabetes again. They will test me at 16 weeks instead if 28 weeks this time round. Oh and btw, this hotel is back to being 5 star! Heaven! Have a great day girls xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Great catch up cossie- gosh you are a good girl managing to do all this whilst away!!!!

Yeah - i want to trust cbfm but i'll see what the thermo says this cycle xxx As for bd....well we did last night, i know everything says should to night but i've been looking to go on 'other' days, so who knows!!! Im out tonight anyway i think so maybe it will be morning...i hate over thinking this stuff - it does my head in!!!!!!

Enjoy the last week of your holiday cossie!!


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies

Nanna :jo: I would just :sex: every second say to make sue you catch that eggy :hugs:

Abby you poor thing, hopefully weird chart month means bfp :)

:hi: skyle welcome :) 

2nuns sorry I haven't got a clue :hugs: 

:hi: cossi,I hold you're enjoying your holiday :) 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Newbie32

Yay thanks Lainey, might just stick with the old and trusted eh?

Have a lovely day gorgeous! Hows things with you?


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I think it's the best way, that way you can't miss o :happydance:

Yeah I'm not bad, just grumpy haha, God D got it last night hahaha hormones are going crazy and he doesn't get it! He just thinks I'm crazy hahaha oh well! How are you honey?Xx


----------



## Melainey

Oh and Ginny, those sites are great :) I used to love asos and new look is pretty awesome too :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, all I can say is thank god for charting! Hope you get some answers! I think you may have a funny cycle after CP. who knows. Just go with it & don't change your bd pattern from what you want to do. You might have caught it last night. If not, tomorrows will catch it if something is different! 

Jayney, glad your vitex is back on your side again! 

Abs, rude bitch mentioning your break out! You may have caught a late egg, when was your last bd?

Skyle, FYI, there is a reference page on page 1 with our names & where we're up to! 

Lisa, hope ms stays away!

Ginny, yay for CH!!! Good luck, even of you don't catch this one, you will get your period & be back on track to try again! Thanks for the links!

Cossi, good luck with avoiding bad foods. If I were you, I would be naughty for the rest of the holiday. Play the ignorance card... You would t change if you didn't know yet. Lol I was r drinking or anything like that, bit it took me a couple of weeks to get my head around not being able to eat perfectly healthy, well handled foods. Lol I'm getting there, but don't forget to enjoy yourself while still eating safe foods, but also indulging a little! Lol

Nana, what did dr google say about earli ov after mc? In theory, it could happen like when you come off the pill. Your body thinks you're preg and when you stop taking it you can ov straight away or take forever! By the way, that's how we caught it. I ovulated heaps early & caught it while having fun sex before I thought it would even count!! You may follow in my footsteps!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: i agree with lainey, every second day. DO NOT OVERTHINK IT. relax and enjoy it!!! make that bubsss!!! Oh and I too pissed myself at your "tit" type, i thought it was funny
cossi- so glad your back in luxury, nice catch up!!! 
i need to check out some of those websites!!! 
skyle- go to the store!!!! ;) even when we're not the ones POAS, we're POAS addicts!
lainey- tell him to shove it, its normal, i've evened now but was a complete cow before!!


----------



## Newbie32

I'm good Lainey! 

Thanks girls, you restore my sanity every time!!! Dh just thinks he is a hero cos this is second time we've managed to bd right before the egg symbol, I'm like, erm, hello, remember it was me who tapped you on the shoulder last night....lol!!!

Couldn't find much from doctor google shell, more things about delayed ov than early!!!! But I will not complain, I know how lucky I am to have short cycles...gosh I hope this month is our month....xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lainey, missed your post before! Hope you guys can kiss & make up. Lol I had am emotional night Sunday. Just cried & cried & cried. Dh & I laughed cos there was nothing wrong, I just couldn't stop. And big crying, lots of tears. Lol

2 mums I missed you too I think! Sorry hun! Hope you're well, don't have an answer for the nips. Sorry hun!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> I'm good Lainey!
> 
> Thanks girls, you restore my sanity every time!!! Dh just thinks he is a hero cos this is second time we've managed to bd right before the egg symbol, I'm like, erm, hello, remember it was me who tapped you on the shoulder last night....lol!!!
> 
> Couldn't find much from doctor google shell, more things about delayed ov than early!!!! But I will not complain, I know how lucky I am to have short cycles...gosh I hope this month is our month....xxx

Haha men always think they're Heroes! Just keep bd now until after you would normally Ov. Maybe it's worth getting some cb digital opks! Good to do one when cbfm gets high or peak. Won't cost too much if you know when to use them. I think your waiting game is getting closer to an end!! Woo hoo!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i know my 'work' woes are nothing compared to you ladies, but I just need to vent about this f'n job i'm supposed to start. Was super excited, bc it was a great job for me, 9-12 5 days a week, working in the creche at the gym, low key, low responsibility, free membership, lots of cute kids, and fun crafts etc, but the bitch of it is.. I was meant to start the 1st of Nov, then it was the 9th, then it was the 13th, but one day of work on Melbourne Cup day, then that fell through. And I can't start tomorrow bc I havent done the paperwork or had my induction, which I've gone in multiple times but they dont have their shit together. The woman that needed to do my paper work and induction was out of town until today, so the leader of the creche was meant to talk to her and call me and tell me whats going on. Never heard anything so I called the gym, creche leader was out with a sick kid today, and the other gym manager is on holiday, so no news, no idea what I'm doing, I can't work until they get their shit together. So they had me on the schedule this week, but also the other lady as well, so i'm assuming she'll just work this week considering I cant, but then that puts me two weeks out from leaving for the holidays for 5 weeks and really super pointless in working those 2 weeks, esp with all the appointments and shit I have to get done. And then the dilemma of when we get back, is OH is on holiday until Jan 28th, and we'll have so much to do, so pretty shit if i have to be at work, and then we'll be having to move houses in march, and i'm due in April so why work for the month of Feb.... ugh, so frustrating!!!! Sorry, i know its a minor problem, but i'm so over it, and im thinking of telling them they need to just find someone else.


----------



## Melainey

2mums - Thanks :) I think he is just not thinking about the pregnancy as a pregnancy yet cause he is scared of a m/c again but he will be great after we get our 12 week scan if all is ok then :) We have started slowly telling people! Just cause it's really hard to not go to things we usually do that involve alcohol and also that I have a bloated belly that is kind of obvious haha :rofl: Bummer about the job 2nuns :hugs: It so annoys me when they mess you around... Maybe you should just take it easy and not work and just enjoy yout holiday :hugs: x 

Shelly - Ah i'm sure we will be fine haha he never holds grudges against me (although sometimes I think he should cause I can be really really mean hahaha) he may even get a Kiss before bed tonight :winkwink: So cute about the crying :) I hear ya tho I find myself crying at stupid shit hehehehehe :rofl: x

Nanna :jo: I agree with Shelly, Men ALWAYS think it was their doing haha Just let them think it but in reality we all know that it's us :winkwink:


----------



## number2woohoo

cossime said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> The one thing that worries me. We only bd once in the window, and had this happen. Makes me wonder if less really is more. No idea how to approach it this time!!! Xx
> 
> Hi nana! Just wanted to mention that this cycle we only BD'd twice. On the Friday night and Saturday day which was the day I O'd. I only know I ovulated cos of the obvious shooting pains going on on my left side. I'll put money on it that when I go for a scan, if I ask they will tell me the follicle was from my left ovary!!!:haha: Also, September we did SMEP and August (before I knew anything about temping and OPKing) we BD'd 7 days in a row and then I figured I totally missed my egg because i thought I O'd on CD 15 and it wasn't until ZcD18!!! So that ruled August out all together!!!:blush:
> 
> I really think after seeing my doc, ageing a chat and giving everything up in terms of the stress of temping and OPKing, my body must have relaxed. Don't get me wrong, there wasn't a Minute I didn't _want_ to be _trying_ or _pregnant_!!! I just tried to stop myself from putting my mind in overdrive and letting the whole ttc thing consume me cos really, it was doing my head in the previous cycle. I have a great feeling for Sasha month!!!! Can't wait for your :bfp:!!!!! :thumbup: xxxx
> 
> Point of this post was for me, less was more ;) xxClick to expand...

Us too. Poor Stu only got it twice in the last cycle. 2 and 4 days before ovulation.


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> Well if ff has my new ov date correct my chances are slim...so although I'm trying to be positive I'm afraid the darkness is back :(
> Someone just mentioned my acne chin at work "oh that looks sore" ...awesome!,just what you need to hear!

Who the flick says something like that?????


----------



## number2woohoo

Who's bright idea is it to give me more online sites to shop at? Do you girls not know I have a shopping problem? lol. 
2mums - that is a bugger!! Do they have any idea when they will at least have some idea of an actual plan?
Hi all - sorry for the absence of late, wow have I been busy.


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Ababa!


----------



## SJayne22

Wow loads going on here today! 

I didn't really get Af pain last time but today I have been in agony. The builders came by from next.door because heard
Me yelping in pain. Alec had to get me something from the.chemist and come home from work but it is magic stuff! Called naprogesic I think. Hopefully it's my body getting ready for my.sticky bean!


----------



## Newbie32

Hey ababa :hi: we have missed you! Seems lots of people have gotten the job done with the less is more option eh? Do you reckon those little fellas fight with each other and kill each other off enroute if there are too many?? oh the mental pictures ive got going on right now.... PS the vid is cute as!!!

Jayne i've had that stuff before and it works a treat...hope you feel better soon hun. I often get pretty nasty cramping around af too and its not fun! I hope you are right and thats whats going on in there!

Well i am trying my best to ignore all those online shopping posts as otherwise i would sit here and order away my redundancy!!!!! I am a massive on line shopper....and cannot be trusted!!!

Thanks again for all the advice girls. I now feel like i am playing a game with my cbfm....the machine has $100 on red for tomorrow. I think i am going to put $100 on black for the day after!!!! bahahahaha

Yes. You read right. Sasha has gone mad.


----------



## number2woohoo

yeah that naprogesic is pretty awesome stuff, eh. Always swore by it here.


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I've been MIA again!! I just can't keep up...I come on every day and try to read all the posts but get left behind! :( 

Huge congratulations to you Cossi! Fx'd for a sticky bean! :) 

I had my scan today, baby looks all good! :) starting to feel a lot more real now. 

Hope you're all ok. Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Sasha, you went mad long before we met you. ;)

Lucy that is awesome news :)


----------



## SJayne22

Lucy congrats on the scan! 

Sash I could shop all day everyday! It's my favourite hobby, actually you would think my hobby is eating chocolate cake after just finishing my 3Rd piece! It does make everything better tho!


----------



## number2woohoo

My cleaning lady actually commented to me the other day that I wasn't ordering as much online as I used to. I guess she must have accepted lots of deliveries for me, lol.


----------



## Newbie32

ababa how did you know that? i thought id kept that a secret from you guys....hehehe

lol at cleaning lady comments! I sometimes have to store things at work in my office, like multiple pairs of shoes, and just slowly wear a new pair home a couple times a week to get them in the house!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

So do you just go to work bare foot that morning, and hope nobody notices till you get to your desk?
I sure hope you don't ever order pants to be delivered at work.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

aww melainey- you'll be at 12 weeks in no time, and then D should be so relaxed and thrilled!!! 

amanda- i dont think they have any idea about anything, so unorganzied, no plan, nothing. Sounds too stressful for me!! I have an online shopping problem too, well not so much a problem, i'm very very good at it, but OH is too, so no finger pointing here, :haha:

jayney- naprogesic is awesome stuff, i get terrible AF cramps, and i was just amazed at how well it worked, saved me from days in bed and being sick. 

:jo: lol, way to bet with cbfm, if i had, i'd be rich, damn thing! Tis a fun gadget though. I like mad nana

i think the people that deliver our packages here wonder if we're hoarders, one actually asked where we put all the stuff as we're only in a 2 bedroom right now. We have to take an extra suitcase to the states bc we order and have it all delivered to my mum and nans house then bring it all back! It can get a little much.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

number2woohoo said:


> So do you just go to work bare foot that morning, and hope nobody notices till you get to your desk?
> I sure hope you don't ever order pants to be delivered at work.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: but remember she wears skirts!!! :haha: I might have to go sit on nanas work route one day :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Well yes, flip flops actually! But thats ok, cos there is no one here at that time of day when i get to work, so plenty of time to 'shoe up' before anyone arrives!! 

Luckily dh doesnt really notice the new clothing additions, plus they are easier to smuggle into the house in eg, gym bag, than boxes and boxes of shoes!!!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> So do you just go to work bare foot that morning, and hope nobody notices till you get to your desk?
> I sure hope you don't ever order pants to be delivered at work.
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: but remember she wears skirts!!! :haha: I might have to go sit on nanas work route one day :haha:Click to expand...

Well I hope she doesn't order skirts to be delivered to work then. Or shirts. ;)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

number2woohoo said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> So do you just go to work bare foot that morning, and hope nobody notices till you get to your desk?
> I sure hope you don't ever order pants to be delivered at work.
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: but remember she wears skirts!!! :haha: I might have to go sit on nanas work route one day :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I hope she doesn't order skirts to be delivered to work then. Or shirts. ;)Click to expand...

i'm thinking shirtless might be a good idea, for me at least, will save me from all these stains im getting on my shirts by the large shelf created by these massive boobs!!


----------



## Newbie32

Its all good ladies, i have an office with frosted glass!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies!

Have caught up on posts but not going to try and comment on them all, I'm exhausted!!!

Welcome Skyle!

Amber- no idea about the nipple issue, maybe a clogged Montgomery gland? If its sore I would try warm compresses and see if that helps. 

Hope you ladies all have a great day! Will try to be more social tomorrow! Xx goodnight :flower:


----------



## number2woohoo

Trying2b2mums said:


> i'm thinking shirtless might be a good idea, for me at least, will save me from all these stains im getting on my shirts by the large shelf created by these massive boobs!!

I went to a party yesterday and my friend said "I'm sorry I just can't help staring, your boobs are massive!" and my other half said "Oh, I thought it was my imagination that they had grown."

So yeah, know the feeling.


----------



## Newbie32

Night rosiecheeks xxx


----------



## cossime

number2woohoo said:


> cossime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> The one thing that worries me. We only bd once in the window, and had this happen. Makes me wonder if less really is more. No idea how to approach it this time!!! Xx
> 
> Hi nana! Just wanted to mention that this cycle we only BD'd twice. On the Friday night and Saturday day which was the day I O'd. I only know I ovulated cos of the obvious shooting pains going on on my left side. I'll put money on it that when I go for a scan, if I ask they will tell me the follicle was from my left ovary!!!:haha: Also, September we did SMEP and August (before I knew anything about temping and OPKing) we BD'd 7 days in a row and then I figured I totally missed my egg because i thought I O'd on CD 15 and it wasn't until ZcD18!!! So that ruled August out all together!!!:blush:
> 
> I really think after seeing my doc, ageing a chat and giving everything up in terms of the stress of temping and OPKing, my body must have relaxed. Don't get me wrong, there wasn't a Minute I didn't _want_ to be _trying_ or _pregnant_!!! I just tried to stop myself from putting my mind in overdrive and letting the whole ttc thing consume me cos really, it was doing my head in the previous cycle. I have a great feeling for Sasha month!!!! Can't wait for your :bfp:!!!!! :thumbup: xxxx
> 
> Point of this post was for me, less was more ;) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Us too. Poor Stu only got it twice in the last cycle. 2 and 4 days before ovulation.Click to expand...

I think GIRL for you then ababa!!!!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

cossime said:


> number2woohoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cossime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> The one thing that worries me. We only bd once in the window, and had this happen. Makes me wonder if less really is more. No idea how to approach it this time!!! Xx
> 
> Hi nana! Just wanted to mention that this cycle we only BD'd twice. On the Friday night and Saturday day which was the day I O'd. I only know I ovulated cos of the obvious shooting pains going on on my left side. I'll put money on it that when I go for a scan, if I ask they will tell me the follicle was from my left ovary!!!:haha: Also, September we did SMEP and August (before I knew anything about temping and OPKing) we BD'd 7 days in a row and then I figured I totally missed my egg because i thought I O'd on CD 15 and it wasn't until ZcD18!!! So that ruled August out all together!!!:blush:
> 
> I really think after seeing my doc, ageing a chat and giving everything up in terms of the stress of temping and OPKing, my body must have relaxed. Don't get me wrong, there wasn't a Minute I didn't _want_ to be _trying_ or _pregnant_!!! I just tried to stop myself from putting my mind in overdrive and letting the whole ttc thing consume me cos really, it was doing my head in the previous cycle. I have a great feeling for Sasha month!!!! Can't wait for your :bfp:!!!!! :thumbup: xxxx
> 
> Point of this post was for me, less was more ;) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Us too. Poor Stu only got it twice in the last cycle. 2 and 4 days before ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> I think GIRL for you then ababa!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Nope, I am convinced it is a boy. Basked on the skull shape theory, actually. Yes, I have spent far too much time googling of late.


----------



## cossime

I'm saying boy for me too but have NFI what the skull shape theory is!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

google it before your 12 week scan.
Something to do with round vs flat foreheads?
I dunno, lol.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2 mums - so annoying about your job! I would say that you should tell them to stick it! If they are going to mess you around for this long, and then you'll be away and it will be more stressful than not to do the job, you're better off without it. especially if it's not financialy necessary for you to have the job. Only my opinion. you & OH will figure out what is best you you! re your shopping addiction, you should just buy a new suitcase over there, kicks goals all round if you get to shop for your luggage too! hahaha 

hahaha Nana...your online shopping is funny! I'm not a shopper! I do it every now & then, but most times I don't like to go out & about cos I can never find what I need. lol 

loop, glad the scan went well. if you missed my catch up post, you probably missed the other BFPs. Lisa & Missie got theirs too!

Ababa, how did your blood results go today - all in the clear?

Jayney, hope you feel better hun. The builders would have felt like real live heroes rescuing the damsel in distress! haha

Have a great sleep Rosie cheeks! sweet dreams miss! xox

On the massive boob front - mine are getting huge too! I think I'm AT LEAST a AA already! hahahahahahaha

It's been a very busy day on here. Everyone seems in fairly high spirits too, which is good. Might help to lift the mood of all those who are struggling a little bit ATM.

AFM, I just got home, very motivated to vacuum & clean the house (I tidied yesterday so I don't have to pick up anything, can just get straight into the cleaning) and now have sat down at my computer, and the USB stick with Grey's on it is calling my name. I think I will ditch the cleaning and go straight to Grey's anatomy with pizza shapes & cheese! way better idea! haha


----------



## Newbie32

Well girls, I take it all back. I just peed on another opk and it's 95% positive, so it seems the machine is very clever indeed!!! Who would ever have thought on cd9!!! I have a work thing tonight so better make sure I don't drink too much and affect my temps!!! Woohoo! Lets hope this super short cycle turns into the longest one ever!!!!! X


----------



## Newbie32

Oooh....squeegs are you nesting already hun!!!! Save some of that cleaning for dh, don't want him slacking off thinking your nesting instincts are taking over!!

Can't remember if I commented on 2nums job situ, but fuck me that would have driven me round the bend by now too!!!

Xx

Ps, Greys is a much better idea!!!


----------



## cossime

Agree with the other girls too amber, I would ave lost my marbles at them by now! They've stuffed you around enough. Tell them to shove it if you don't need the job. I think all its proving at the moment s added stress!


----------



## cossime

Newbie32 said:


> Well girls, I take it all back. I just peed on another opk and it's 95% positive, so it seems the machine is very clever indeed!!! Who would ever have thought on cd9!!! I have a work thing tonight so better make sure I don't drink too much and affect my temps!!! Woohoo! Lets hope this super short cycle turns into the longest one ever!!!!! X

Yay for early egg popping! Do you think you could get your hands on a digi clear blue opk? Then you will have extra assurance!! I think a morning romp will be on the cards too:happydance:


----------



## Abby27

Squeegs we BD twice on CD23, so if i ov'd first thing on the CD 26 we have a shot. 

Nana: i did love the image of the sperm fighting it out. i read somewhere that the others trying to get into the egg "might" create a frequency or something so that one can get in? i dont think i made that up

2nuns: my acne is on my jaw line, its normally on my chin, just under my lip on the right hand side....thats the usual spot for the pms pimple, so this chin thing is just a little bit down....i posted a little package to you today! sorry i didnt send it Friday. 
as for the job, that would piss me off to! i dont know what advice i can give you there....except if you are thinking of telling them to just find someone else, may you can tell them that this is where you are at...might kick them in the pants?

im not so much an online shopper....but i buy STUPID things when advertised on tv....like the snuggy, or the rock n roll stepper! i did get a lot of exercise out of the ita buttrose treadmill! so now whenever global shop direct ad come on DH stops me from buying dumb shit.!
Glad the work day is over, met up with my new manager...all good there, ive picked up another staff member, but that is ok!
oh and it was a work friend who said "oh that looks sore" i guess she was trying to be nice...i cried shortly after....more about that its likely meaning is pms, but she wasnt to know that. really what you want to hear is that you have covered it up well! i guess she is just a very honest friend.


----------



## Newbie32

Prob not today cossie, but if for any reason this cycle does not prevail I will get done and have something extra to pee on next cycle :)

Hubby already hit up for a morning rendezvous!!!! Hahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Oh abs I hope it goes away very soon, or otherwise brings you that bfp in which case a few pimples is so worth it! 

Honest friend maybe, but as if you don't know it's there! I say save your honesty thanks!!! Xxx


----------



## Abby27

yeah i agree...about both! i think im getting a few more...WTF? its like my face has betrayed me! 
then in this meeting today i started feeling self conscious about it....and then i started to blush....and then i started to think "its odd that im blushing, i hope my new manager doesnt think im nervous" and then i started blushing about the fact that i was blushing....oh i hate that!
when i left the meeting my friend mentioned my blushing too....YES YES Im aware red sore pimples and blushing for no reason!


----------



## Newbie32

She needs to shut her mouth!!!! Not helping ms friend!!!!


----------



## Abby27

She also helped me pick out a good concealer. so that was something
i think DH has man PMS


----------



## SelinaKyle

Oh no... Red spotting :(


----------



## cossime

How many dpo are you skyle?


----------



## Abby27

oh no...well it could be a two things, an implantation bleed, or a chemical pregnancy....i hope its the first one for you! big hugs hun!


----------



## SelinaKyle

I'm 13dpo. I do remember bleeding with my first preg. I almost seemed like a mini AF. I'm going to the shops. I need to poas!


----------



## Abby27

hang in there Skyle! xoxoxo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay Nana-Bana! go get some more action tomorrow! I think you're ovulating today, cos you normally get late positive sticks, so caught it with yesterdays. but tomorrow's should seal the deal! but be sure to keep on with it until you get your cross hairs. and then a few more days just to be certain!! haha sooo excited, I'm bouncing off the walls for you! I will be going away in 12 days! :)

glad she is a friend. would be worse to hear it from EDB!!! I think thats good timing with catching the eggy still. I think Loop was that far out with her timming cos DH went away or soemthing. hahaha thats so funny you buy stuff off tv. lol

oh Skyle - everything crossed it's not AF coming! let us know how you go with your new stick!! xox


----------



## Abby27

ok so i havent lost all hope! well thats good. i used preseed so that shouldve given the spermies a nice environment to swim in

What exactly do they get up to when they are hanging around for the egg?

EDB stayed away from me today! i think i was putting out a vibe!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

dunno, I think it takes a while to get there. then they just hang about, maybe go to the Uterus bar & have a beer. lol Glad she backed off today!


----------



## Abby27

may be our ovaries serve drinks! hahahahaha...or there is a sports bar in there or something....watch a game or two


----------



## Newbie32

Lol girls!!! Apparently they feed of the cm and get big and strong!!! Ew. Kinda sounds a bit gross!!!


----------



## Abby27

And when they die...what happens to them then? Or don't I want to know!


----------



## SelinaKyle

Sorry for the delay girls. 
Poas - bfn. I'm certain there was something there this morning. So is my hubby. It was so very faint though. I might be too diluted this arvo?! I'm going to check in the morn with FMU. No more spotting though :) no cramps. No more back pain. No nothing really! Tests were on sale too, so that's a plus!!


----------



## Abby27

I hope so skyle! Got fx for you! On our little thread bfp always happen in twos...Our beautiful Cossie just got hers so she needs a twin! Hope its you hun


----------



## LLPM

Squiggley...I did read the update! Thank you...sorry if I forgot to say congratulations to missie & Lisa!! 

You ladies are hilarious talking about nana's wardrobe change! Lol. You sound a lot like my sister nana! :) 

Nana...hope you catch the little eggy! 

Well I found out today a friend is 9 weeks pregnant with her 3rd after trying for almost 2years!! So it happens, she had some fertility treatment but not exactly sure what yet! 
Also found out a good friend is 4days behind me! So excited for them. 

Ooh I might check out that head shape theory Amanda...the sonographer asked today if I was going to find out the sex. I said yes and she said well from what I can see now (at 12w5d) it looks like another girl. She said not to take her word for it but its technically visible from 11.5weeks, so now I'm even more keen to know for sure! Lol. Maybe the head shape will give more insight...baby had a very rounded forehead?! 

Can't wait to see who cossi's BFP partner is! :) 
Xx


----------



## MajorBee

Hi guys just a roolly quick check in to say got my first false negative this morning :haha: see how long I can hold off testing again. AF due Thursday. Have had a read but not able to do a proper catch up just yet xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

shell- i just bought new suitcases though, got the groupon for a three set, bright red, pierre cardin, hard cases. Just arrived last week in the mail, i love them, cant wait to fill them up with goodies :) Does sound like your nesting, i had a bout over the weekend, cleaned out the whole kitchen, pantry, garage, and spare room. 

:jo: yay for early egg!!! :sex: tomorrow!! make it one to remember ;) :rofl: 

abby- still hoping its a preg pimple for you. I was meant to mail your pup treats today, totally failed, will tomorrow assuming the world cooperates with me, and i dont forget ;) 

OH and I talked, re the job, i'm going to tell them they can train me etc, and use me as on call/casual, but there's just too much going on to be dicked around like this and i think i'm better off without the added stress, dont want to burn my bridges, but dont want to work there anymore either... awkward as i still work out there though. 

major and skyle- still have fx crossed for you

amanda- did you get results today??

Kiwi- where are ya?! FX for catching that egg this time around!!


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :) 

Abby hope those spots mean a big dirty :bfp: for you :hugs:

Nanna go catch that eggy :happydance: x

Skyle - Hoping that you get your :bfp: tomorrow :) 

Lucy - exciting that you have lots of bump buddies :hugs: 

Major - :bfp: from you tomorrow please :winkwink: 

Squiggles - :rofl: at the vagina bar :rofl:


----------



## SelinaKyle

Just wanted to thanks all the girls on here. You've all been wonderful support for me being such a newbie. 
Thought I should add my details. Not sure if I did already. Real name is Sandi. I'm in melb. I'm 31. I have a 2.5 year old son who took 13 months of ttc. My hubby and I finally tied the knot in August this year. And I officially hate tww!


----------



## cossime

It's a great group here sandy and welcome again! I try and do a weekly watch last (which by the way comes out on a Wednesday) so ill be sure to add you to it. Try and stay in touch with us as if I don't here from you in 2 weeks, I take you off our list!! We get too many temporaries on here so it's our way of keeping up to date with everyone:) 

Stay positive! You're still in until the witch arrives!!! 
How long ave you Ben ttc #2? xxx

Oh I'm from Melbourne too!


----------



## cossime

MajorBee said:


> Hi guys just a roolly quick check in to say got my first false negative this morning :haha: see how long I can hold off testing again. AF due Thursday. Have had a read but not able to do a proper catch up just yet xx

Test in the morning with fmu!!!!! And how do you know it's a false negative? xx


----------



## SelinaKyle

cossime said:


> It's a great group here sandy and welcome again! I try and do a weekly watch last (which by the way comes out on a Wednesday) so ill be sure to add you to it. Try and stay in touch with us as if I don't here from you in 2 weeks, I take you off our list!! We get too many temporaries on here so it's our way of keeping up to date with everyone:)
> 
> Stay positive! You're still in until the witch arrives!!!
> How long ave you Ben ttc #2? xxx
> 
> Oh I'm from Melbourne too!

Thanks. Will update as much as possible. I'm only on round one of ttc for #2 so really expecting a bfn.


----------



## Abby27

Skyle you might find after a while the waiting to ov is more annoying! At least I do....I hope you are duffered though. Do you chart? 
Major I hope it was a false negative!,your so funny Xo.

I'm so angry with dh, doesn't matter what he said, he didn't mean to hurt my feelings(infact he doesn't know he did)...my work life is way more stressful than his and a little respect for that and all the TTC stuff I do is all I ask. He is a lovely man...just an idiot today.


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hi there,
sorry I disappeared last month, AF came and I just needed to forget about the whole thing for a bit. This month I'm temping and I got my cross-hairs for Friday woohoo! This is perfect, due to a complete crazy stuff up our donor could only make it Thursday morning, which left me trying to organize a sitter for my daughter who was home sick and the little boy I nanny on Thursdays. It also meant that I had to inseminate by myself as my DW couldn't get out of work. Our donor flew by in between jobs in a mad dash and it was all quite nuts. I am hoping the fact that everything didn't go to plan at all will mean it worked! 
We had planned to inseminate wednesday eve, because I got my first +OPK on tuesday night. I am now convinced that afternoon OPK testing is not enough because I had positives wed night and thurs morn and negatives both afternoons. I am now glad it didn't happen until Thurs because the timing is better.
I am a temping convert too, it is so good to see the confirmation that I ovulated, especially with PCOS messing me about. 
So here I am 3DPO and trying to stay a little more calm than I did last cycle, perhaps it was because it was my first... or maybe just because this whole process is really intense.. I ended up really overwhelmed and emotional when AF came. I am trying to sit somewhere hopeful without riding a complete roller coaster.


----------



## Maddy40

Evening ladies. Well the internet-research-addict is back :) FS visit today, DH's new results were not great and we will be starting IUI on our next cycle. Sorry I haven't had a chance to read back at all this evening but it's been one of those days. Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone - been reading everything on and off tonight, but haven't got round to do a proper catch up.

I've been looking around on bnb to see if there are many threads out there on recurrent miscarriages... there's only 1 that I've found. Even then, the majority of the ladies experience early losses. Not saying that my situation is worse - some of the ladies there experience like 10 early losses, which I'd never wish on anyone and some struggle with recurrent miscarriages and trouble getting pregnant which is a heartbreaking combination. But I just feel a bit alone. 

Oh I also started spotting (again) this morning and tonight it's turned into a light flow. WTF? The weird thing is I usually have a 27-28 day cycle and today is CD26 (if you count the day I delivered as CD1). It feels to early for it to be AF considering I'm only 3DPO... I guess I'll just have to see what happens. I was just hoping that I'd at least get a normal AF so things would be back to normalish next cycle.

Maddy - sorry that DH's little men are a bit down. At least with IUI the majority of the work they need to do is already done for them! Hopefully this the kick they need :)

Abs - Ah, men are stupid sometimes. DF has been bugging me this afternoon too. Tomorrow's a new day :)

Skyle - I'll be close to 31 when my little man is 2.5 years too :)


----------



## SelinaKyle

Abby27 said:


> Skyle you might find after a while the waiting to ov is more annoying! At least I do....I hope you are duffered though. Do you chart?
> Major I hope it was a false negative!,your so funny Xo.
> 
> I'm so angry with dh, doesn't matter what he said, he didn't mean to hurt my feelings(infact he doesn't know he did)...my work life is way more stressful than his and a little respect for that and all the TTC stuff I do is all I ask. He is a lovely man...just an idiot today.

I'm not using ovulation tests to chart (yet... Have some that I hope I don't need to use next month!) charting using cm and cervical position as my guide. We didn't really chart for number one. My cycles were like clockwork then and just used cm as our guide.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

taralyn- welcome back, the process is entirely overwhelming. Your timing does sound perfect, so FX you caught the egg. Will DW be ok with 'missing the moment'?? My OH missed 2 out 5 inseminations this time, and she was super upset, but i convinced her the time it 'worked' was when she was there. :) Hoping your tww flies by! 

maddy- iui has great success rates, fx it works this upcoming cycle, we missed you, good to see you back!!!!! 

ginny- i'm so sorry you are feeling alone, i can see how you would feel like that. hard to feel like you're the only one going through what you are going through. Hoping your cycles even out soon and you're back in dreading all the waiting to ov and tww. Been busy packing?!? Are you decorating M's room in the new place??

Angel face- hope everything is good with you, missing you around here!!! xx

I went to bed, and back up, back and hips killing me, cant get comfortable but really need to sleep!!! :(


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, just got home from work thing, knackered!

Had a quick read but need to sleep so will catch up properly tomorrow.

Ps, gin sending my love hun, I can't imagine what you're going through and only wish that you can find some excellent support (other than us of course!!!) we love you xxx


----------



## ginny83

Thanks 2mums - I know I have you ladies, but you know when your down and you just feel like you're the only one that's had to deal with it. I'm hoping that at the clinic they'll tell me that my situation is more common than I think (if you get what I mean). I can't wait for a proper tww again! 

We have been super busy packing and our house is upside down! DF has to work all weekend, which he forgot it was this weekend until a few days ago, so he's taking Friday off and we're hiring movers and will have to get it all done in one day. 

I have some ideas for Max's room, but there is sooooo much on our to do list that I haven't had a chance to action any of my ideas! 

This is the inspiration I have for Max's room: https://cdn.decoist.com/wp-content/...ed-walls-living-room-brown-blue-and-white.jpg

Like these colours/stripes, but don't think I'm game enough to paint the walls


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- i completely understand, not exactly what you are going through, but feeling very alone in what you are going through, it can be a dark, lonely, empty place. I hope you can get some answers and reassurance at your appointment, they might even have some resources to help you find people, or stories of similar experiences to you. 
Hiring movers is the way to go, as long as you've got it packed and labelled should go quick and easy when the time comes. Does M 'get' that you're moving?? I LOVE the room idea, so super cute. The painting on the walls looks a bit daunting, but the outcome is amazing. Would be easier with one of those laser level machines and then just tape it off. Love the colours though!!! We love you here ginny, but understand you need 'other' support too, but we all will always be here to support the best we can!!! I can't wait for you to be back ttc!! Would be awesome if you and angel were bump buddies too!! 

:jo: get to bed, you're way to old to be out galavanting this late when you have a big morning ahead of you :sex:!!! :rofl:


----------



## MajorBee

Hi guys,

How are we all?

I've read through & promptly forgotten everything. 

Welcome Skyle! Hope you get lucky this month :)

Welcome back Taralyn - it does get overwhelming. My OH gets a bit annoyed at the time I spend looking, checking, researching...but it does become an obsession I guess. I start each new cycle with affirmations that I'm going to be strong & relaxed but they usually go out the window & I check in with Dr google most days...

Was it Lainey or Ababa that asked about the false negative - for some reason I get you guys mixed up sometimes?? Sorry can't remember. It's just me hoping that I'll get my positive, so that my BFN this morning was WRONG. Few more days & I'll know. Really don't feel pregnant though. I have every intention of waiting till AF is late, but you girls & I know that in reality I'll poas tomorrow!!

Ginny, I appreciate its difficult to say out aloud, but having has one early (5w) mc - which I found devastating - I still think that having a later mc would be much worse, for so many reasons. I think there's comfort to be found with those (including those here) who have a shared experience with a mc at any time, but I think if I were you I'd be wanting to talk to people who have had recurrent mcs at a later stage too. The whole experience must just be different, esp having had scans and settled into a pregnancy, plus the process of the actual miscarriage is different. I would never underestimate the power and pain of an early loss, but I certainly wouldn't take offense to someone saying that a later loss is a different experience. I really do hope your body settles down soon. xx Oh and that room looks fab! I'm not sure I could be arsed with the painting, but perhaps you've got more patience than me!!

Nana, I O'd about 5 days later than I'd expect after my early mc. I truly hope your early egg has been well & truly caught!

Abs - big hugs hon, its hard the "not knowing", but keeping the faith that you're still in it to win it. Cossie needs a twin, darling, and you've got your name written all over it. 

Mads, sorry about DH's spermies, but yay for IUI. FXd its the BFP path for you.

Kiwi-girl, did you enjoy the wedding? Get some rumpy-pumpy in? hehe got fxd for you again this month. So great that you know you o'd and you had at least one great folly for that. 

Oh and chuckled at the idea of a vagina bar. Bet there's a big screen TV up in there showing the footy too. 

Hi to everyone else out there, Sqeegee, Angel, Lisa, Smithy, 2mums, Lucy, Jayne, Ababa, cossie, am thinking of you all even if I haven't been able to get on here much recently :)


----------



## Abby27

Ive started spotting :(
really dont feel much like going to work and being surrounded by the pregnant bellies everywhere :( but poor form to call in sick on the second day with a new manager :(


----------



## SelinaKyle

Abby- spottings not always bad. I was bleeding most days (more than just spotting) with my son through the first trimester. 

Girls, I poas again this morning. Got a slightly darker line than yesterday. It's on a frer. Still uncertain if its an evap or not. AF due between today and next three days due to the irregularity of my cycles. I've taken a pic. Can't see it as clear as it really is. Pic is in my iPhone too so not great quality. I even took the damn test apart to check it out!


----------



## MajorBee

Oh Abs, I do hope its not AF honey :hugs: and if it is then we're all here for you with loads of these :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Skyle, sounds like a bfp to me - darker line tells me its got colour?? I thought evaps were colourless?? Upload the pic please! 

AFM, well its now about 10 hours till my next false negative :haha:

xx


----------



## Abby27

It's af, dpo 11, acne...unmistakable! So...just got to make it thru the day without crying....seeing as I welled up when the car next to mine in the car park had two baby seats I'm not sure how I'm going to do that. EDB better stay out of my


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning girls!

Nana, I dreamt all night that you are pregnant! Didn't dream about a BFP, but we just knew you were. It was really weird...I kept waking and going back to sleep & every time you were preggy. was awesome! I woke up thinking it's going to come true!! xox

think Wed will be BFP day....it's too easy if its tomorrow. lol Wed it is!


----------



## SelinaKyle

Can I load a pic from iPhone? If so... Help! Techie challenged over here!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

sorry...epic fail there... let me try post that again.....


Morning girls!

Nana, I dreamt all night that you are pregnant! Didn't dream about a BFP, but we just knew you were. It was really weird...I kept waking and going back to sleep & every time you were preggy. was awesome! I woke up thinking it's going to come true!! xox

major, I think Wed will be BFP day....it's too easy if its tomorrow. lol Wed it is!

2mums, new luggage sounds superb!

Loop, congrats to friends. It's strange she said that to you, I heard a lot of people don't even like saying what it is at 18 weeks! hope its wrong & its a boy! 

Lainey, hope you;re feeling good hun!

Skyle - nice to meet you properly! You will love everyone here. it's nice to jump on, have lots of people to ask advice about stuff, but also have friends so it's not like posting a question, waiting & hoping for a response. we are response mad here! haha sorry for your BFN, sounds like it is actually positive though! Maybe you could get a digi test for tomorrow morning? I know they are a total waste of money, but can come in handy for times like this! 

Abs, sorry DH was being more of a dick head than a dear husband...I think there is a reason they use DH on here...most times it's apporpriate to use the initials to mean either! xox

Taralyn, good luck this time. Hope you don't have to go thru that again, we're all pretty good at going thru it though, so are here to help when you feel like crap!

Maddy, good news you get to start IUI! that's fantastic. It's ok about DH too, cos they will be able to 'clean' his sperm before they put them in (as far as i'm aware) so hopefully you'll get the good ones in there! all you need is one & you have a pretty good chance if they get put where they need to be!

Ginny, I totally understand that, I guess it's less common for that to happen. I really hop eyou can find some support. We are all here for you, but we don't really know what you're going through, so I get that it's hard not to have someone to talk to. Maybe it's worth emailing admin & telling them your situation, they may be able to point you in the right direction fro some support. love you hun, hope you're ok! Also very excited for you to get keys on friday! :) I absolutely love the idea for M's room! you'll probably find that it's actually wallpaper rather than paint. there are some wall vinyls that are really easy to DIY. here is a link to the site, https://www.visionwall.com.au/ there is a how to section, if it doesn't have a youtube video in it, we have one on the dels curtains facebook page you can check out.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

SelinaKyle said:


> Can I load a pic from iPhone? If so... Help! Techie challenged over here!

no idea, I am also techie challenged. can you save it to your computer from your iphone? If you can, you will be able to post from your computer.


----------



## MajorBee

Sorry Skyle, i don't know about uploading from iPhones.

Abs, sorry chick. Stupid AF. Are you sure you can't call in sick? Doona day, girlie, doona day, with lots of self-pity and movies to make you cry. How long have you been TTC? Hopefully next month is a normal cycle for you, with an incredibly obvious O and a big fat positive at the end of it. Feeling for you sweet xx Oh and if EDB goes anywhere near you please please please channel the wrath of 2nuns pushing nana in her wheelchair wielding her lethal tennis racquet!! Followed by the rest of us here on BnB with tennis balls for target practise. Grrrr....

Speaking of crying in movies, I just shed a few tears watching House, where a pregnant woman died on the operating table just after her premmie son was born via c-section. Her baby cried his first cry and she died. Oh it had me in bits.


----------



## SelinaKyle

Will have to post pic this evening. Gotta go to work now. How will not keep a straight face all day. I'm certain this is a BFP. I sent my sis a pic and she said definitely a bfp. She's due to give birth to her 3rd 3 days time.


----------



## MajorBee

Woohoo Sqeegee, looking forward to Wednesday!! :rofl:


----------



## MajorBee

Yay Skyle!! Great news!! How long have you been trying? So happy for you, wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months hon.


----------



## SelinaKyle

This was actually our first cycle of ttc for number two. Our first took 13 months so I think we made up for last time!


----------



## Newbie32

Aw sanks squeegs! One can only hope!!!! I would like nothing more than to make your dream come true in about two weeks!

Abs hun im sorry it looks like the witch :( sending massive hugs to you my darling, i hope you can get through today ok xxx

Skyle sounds promising!

I have a feeling today is going to be a shithouse day! Hate it when its only 8am in the morning and you can already determine that, its not a promising start!!!

Hope everyone has a great day xx


----------



## MajorBee

Oh wonderful! We conceived our DD first cycle last time - I do hope we don't swap & it takes us 13 months for number 2! What will be the age gap?


----------



## MajorBee

Nana, at least if you start with "shithouse" expectations of the day, it'll either meet your expectations or you'll be pleasantly surprised?


----------



## Newbie32

ps good luck with your morning test major!


----------



## Abby27

Id love a doona day! My doggy always knows when I&#8217;m sad and follows me around to make sure I&#8217;m ok. But with how things are at work right now, and with the new manager its really not something I can do&#8230;.which sux. I could really use a mental health day! Just had EDB tell me how excited she is that this is her last week of work. Its not an insulting thing to say, and in fact id be saying the same things (made me want to punch her though). I want a baby for all the right reasons, but in there is the motivation to have some time/space away from work&#8230;.to have something outside of work to be looking forward to, put life into perspective more etc. I don&#8217;t know if that makes sense. Because I didn&#8217;t find a relationship till relatively late in life I was forced to focus on my career. I never really wanted it, but I have one now. I would love to be a stay home mum. But I can see nothing but working in a relatively meaningless job stretching out before me. 

Really in a dark place today.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh abs, we are all here for you hun, you can vent, cry or anything you want anytime and we will be here to support you xxx

I hope we can help you out of that black hole x


----------



## SelinaKyle

MajorBee said:


> Oh wonderful! We conceived our DD first cycle last time - I do hope we don't swap & it takes us 13 months for number 2! What will be the age gap?

Would you believe.. Very close to 3 years, 3 months and 3weeks! It's actually 3,3 and 2. But close enough!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oh abs, so sorry its such a shit day for you! i hope you can pull yourself out of that hole! all you have to do is hold on to that rope. I will give you a boost up and all the other girls will be at the top pulling you up by that rope! Wish I had some good advice for you. I guess my only advice is that you don't need a baby to change your career. plenty of people do it every day. maybe you need to make your plan to move to Melbourne. The rest will fall in to place. xoox

nana, hope your day looks up!

Major, hope it doesn't take you 13 months either! it won't feel like 13 when it happens though. :)


----------



## MissieT

Abby hun, sending you massive hugs. So sorry it's looking like the witch. I hope work goes fast for you today and EDB has a bird poo on her head, spills water on her skirt so it looks like she's wet herself, loses her car and house keys and generally just has a sh*t day! Much love coming your way xxx
Major - good luck with your test tomorrow - fx'ed these false negatives stop ;)
Hi Skyle - sounds like a + , congrats :)
Morning everyone else - been reading everything but need to plan some time for a big catch up!


----------



## Maddy40

Newbie hope your day gets better xxx

Ginny super big hugs to you. I only had the one loss and I still feel that noone around me understands a lot of the time. Thank goodness for DH.

Abby sorry the witch caught you. B*tch, she is!

SKyle exciting if you already got a BFP. Jealous MUCH!

AFM, we are actually excited to be moving on to IUI. I'm okay with the injections - it's not a really long protocol like IVF. The FS said "if it's going to work, then it will work within 3 cycles". You have to try and be positive, even though there's only an 8% success rate at my age.


----------



## ginny83

oh Abs, sorry you're feeling down. I know you want a baby for the right reasons and you know what you'll probably appreciate work more once you are a stay at home mum, so if you ever had to go back it wouldn't be that bad. I love being a stay at home mum, but I think you also need something else that you have just for yourself too - whether it be work, studying, a hobby, working on personal fitness etc. Maybe now while your ttc is the time to find something that's just for you and you enjoy that you could keep going with when your a mum too. For me it's studying my degree, even though in a way it'll benefit my whole family, but really it's my own personal goal and separate from being a mum. 

Newbie - oh sorry for the bad start to the day. Hopefully M2Q's dream is a sign of good things to come this month ;)

Kiwi - hope you're doing Ok, we miss you x

Smithy - how's the MS going? any signs of it slowing up?

I'm feeling much better today. I need to stay away from Dr Google until I get my test results back!! 


Better get off, just watched M unpack a box I just packed *sigh*


----------



## ginny83

Maddy, is it usual that you get injections with IUI? Is it so they know exactly when you O or is it for something else?


----------



## Newbie32

Maddy i am super excited for you and this IUI!!! Gosh i have everything crossed that it just takes the one go!

Im not sure if i missed your post about when it starts?

Thanks squeegs!

And i hope so ginny!!! I dont want to get my hopes up as i know i will end up down that hole with abs, so trying to just play it out....but its not easy!


----------



## MajorBee

I completely understand the work thing Abs, don't worry! Each month that passes I think, well that's another month I'm going to have to stay at work! And I actually don't mind my job. I'd be a bored stay at home mum though. I only realised this since going back to work. I love time with my DD but I'd get lazy. You know that saying "you want something done, give it to a busy person?" that's so true for me. The busier I am the more likely I'll get stacks done, the less busy I am, the more ill drag things out. So, anyway, I think a few days a week at work actually makes my time with DD more focused on her & is better quality time spent.

Missie, love the bird poo on the head thing for EDB. How about getting a bit of toilet paper stuck at the back of her pants and no one telling her? 

Sqeegee, I reckon if you could bottle that enthusiasm you'd make a freakin fortune! You're such a lovely friend to have here on this thread. 

Alright my lovelies, I'm of to the land of nod. Will catch up on all your goss in the morning. And I know you'll be waiting with baited breath to see if I poas tomorrow. These are the days of our lives!


----------



## MajorBee

You know, I'm beginning to hate heading off to bed with all your names down here. Like I'm a right proper party pooper, leaving you guys to stay up late and party till you drop! Bah, time zones! Kiwi-girl, where are you my time-zone buddy? Hope alls good xx


----------



## SJayne22

Ginni sorry you are feeling so alone, good luck for your results and hope your moving doesn't stress you too much! 

Nana hope the day improves for you, sounds like it only can from the outlook! With your.early ov you won't have to wait long for your bfp! It's just around the corner!

Major I was in the Uk until 2 months ago.so I know how you feel! Sometimes gives you longer to catch up! Can't wait till you wake up and poas 

Skyle congrats on your bfp! 

Maddy, keep the faith! I worked with a woman who is 43 and now has a 6 month old. It will happen!

Hi to all my other lovelies! 

As for me I woke up feeling very positive and have printed loads of CVs off to try and get a job! I always end up working weekends at the moment and we did that enough when we first got together, it's not what I want to be doing anymore especially with a baby on the way ;-) fx! 

We Skype Alecs mum and dad tonight so I always like Tuesdays!


----------



## number2woohoo

MajorBee said:


> Ginny, I appreciate its difficult to say out aloud, but having has one early (5w) mc - which I found devastating - I still think that having a later mc would be much worse, for so many reasons. I think there's comfort to be found with those (including those here) who have a shared experience with a mc at any time, but I think if I were you I'd be wanting to talk to people who have had recurrent mcs at a later stage too. The whole experience must just be different, esp having had scans and settled into a pregnancy, plus the process of the actual miscarriage is different. I would never underestimate the power and pain of an early loss, but I certainly wouldn't take offense to someone saying that a later loss is a different experience. I really do hope your body settles down soon. xx

Yep, I have to agree. As horrible as an early m/c was, I feel like a later one would be harder, even though it is not really spoken about. I'm so sorry you have had to deal with that even once, let alone again, Ginny. I wish I could take some of the pain away for you honey. Sending you lots of love xoxo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

feel like shit today, light headed, nauseas, cant do anything, taken me an hour to recover from a shower, going for a nap, hoping i wake up feeling better. will catch up later, love you all


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hi everyone. Today I must must must! finish my assignment, it's the last one for the study period and it's a little late. I have spent this morning convincing DD that a slightly twisted ankle on the way to school does not mean yet another day off! She is the ultimate school avoider despite assurances that she socialises well and always appears happy and settled when she is there. I have spoken to her teacher and there doesn't seem to be any real reason for her not wanting to go, other than just wanting to be with me. She has always been my little shadow. She is back at school now for the day which is a bit of a relief as I have a fair bit to do. 
My internet connection has been dodgy today for some reason, here's hoping it co-operates for the rest of the day. I have downloaded most of the readings for my assignment so I can read offline just in case.
I do feel calmer this month so far, I hope I will stay that way! lol. I am going to try to leave off testing until day 10 at least, last month I started day 8 and got a bit silly with it. Yay for internet cheapies, I am keeping someone out there in shoe money! :haha:

Trying2b2mums &#8211; I actually think I was more worried about it than DW, I almost cancelled for the month but she convinced me that it was more important that I gave myself the chance this month and that she would be there for lots more important moments. 
Sorry you&#8217;re not feeling well today, but on the upside.. nausea is supposed to be a sign of a good strong pregnancy. How far along are you? I missed when you announced your BFP.


majorB- here&#8217;s to not going too crazy this month

Abby- sorry about AF, it will be your turn one day. I am so sorry you are feeling awful.

Selina- ohhhhhh FX for an obvous BFP


----------



## Melainey

Hey ladies :) 

Ginny I can't even imagine how you are feeling honey x I really hope that your cycles go back to normal very soon and that you are duffered again very soon Xx LOVE the colour of the room Xx

Maddy very happy that you are starring IUI :) praying that you are duffered very soon Xx

Abby I really hippie that work gets better for you and good riddens to EDB, you will be so much happier without her Xx praying it's not af x

Welcome back taralyn :) hopefully your hard work paid off and you are duffered :) 

Squiggles how are you honey?

Nanna how are you sweetness?

night night major, looking forward to your bfp tomorrow :winkwink: x

Missie, angel, cossi, 2mums, Ababa, Lucy, Jayne, Lisa, Smithy, skyle hi to you all :) sorry if I forgot anybody xxx 

I'm feeling very dizzy today :( just going to chill out!


----------



## cossime

Hoping I've got it right ladies!!!!:wacko:

*Wednesday Watch List!!! 13/11/2012*

*Two Week Waiter&#8217;s*
Major Bee: 13DPO
Maddy: 11DPO
Abby: 11DPO
MissCalais: 8DPO
Tarelyn: 4DPO

*Waiting to Ovulate*
Newbie (nana): CD12 (go catch that egg!!!!)
Kiwi
Jayney: CD2


Angel: WTT
Ginny: WTT

*11* :bfp: *&#8216;s!!!*
2Mums: 18 weeks - it's a *BOY!!!!!!*
LLMP: 13 weeks
Number2: 13 weeks
Lisa S (Smithy): 10 weeks
Melainey: 10 weeks 
Rosie: 9 weeks
Mum 2 Quigley (Squeegs): 9 weeks
MissieT: 6 weeks
Lisafr: 6 weeks
*cossime: 4 weeks!!!!!!*
*SKyle: 4 weeks!!!!!!!!*

xxxx


----------



## Melainey

Great job cossi xxx


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hi Cossi, I'm in the 2ww, 4DPO :)


----------



## number2woohoo

thanks cossi, love ya work x


----------



## cossime

SelinaKyle said:


> Can I load a pic from iPhone? If so... Help! Techie challenged over here!

Hi skyle, to upload a photo from your iPhone, make sure you tap "reply with quote" from any ones response.you will then get the whole array of icons displayed on your reply window which includes the paper clip sign which us the attachment icon. You can then upload your photo from your camera roll as a jpeg file:)

In order for this to work though, you need to make sure you are on the site using the desk top version. I'm not sure if its the same in the mobile version:shrug:

Can't wait to see your photo!!! Also, you can delete whatever quote you hit reply with quite on if you don't want it to show!! Now get posting!!!! xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies! 

Great job on the update Cossi! How are you feeling??

Congrats Skyle!!

Abby- hoping its not the witch, but if so welcome to the first day of your pregnancy! Your turn is coming, keep thinking positive thoughts Hun!! Xx

How is everyone today??? Can't remember everything else so I will just send a big :wave: to everyone :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Cossi, you are amazing! I'm glad your efforts were rewarded with a baby! Hahaha 

Rosie, how are you hun? Any ms yet or you still a lucky little lady?

Lainey, I'm good hun, just working away. Actually avoiding thinking about christmas, I hate that everything is covering the shops from top to bottom. Yuck!


----------



## SelinaKyle

cossime said:


> SelinaKyle said:
> 
> 
> Can I load a pic from iPhone? If so... Help! Techie challenged over here!
> 
> Hi skyle, to upload a photo from your iPhone, make sure you tap "reply with quote" from any ones response.you will then get the whole array of icons displayed on your reply window which includes the paper clip sign which us the attachment icon. You can then upload your photo from your camera roll as a jpeg file:)
> 
> In order for this to work though, you need to make sure you are on the site using the desk top version. I'm not sure if its the same in the mobile version:shrug:
> 
> Can't wait to see your photo!!! Also, you can delete whatever quote you hit reply with quite on if you don't want it to show!! Now get posting!!!! xxClick to expand...

Lets hope this works....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## SelinaKyle

Ooooh.. It's super faint on here. Hope you can all see it. The line did get darker and darker today :)


----------



## Melainey

Congrats skyle :)

hey Rosie :) hope you're not feeling too bad? X

Awwww I know squiggles! I'm starting away from town! I haven't had a proper Christmas since I left home, it's just too weird that it's not cold on Christmas hahaha! X


----------



## SelinaKyle

Thanks. Can you actually see it too? I'm not crazy am I?.. More than usual, I mean!!


----------



## Melainey

Haha yeah I can see it  how many dpo are you again?


----------



## Lisasmith

Holy catch up batman! Sorry I've been mia! So busy with the sick little one and with oh still recovering from surgery. 

Abs, we are all holding the torch for you love <3

Ginny <3 trust me, it's more common than you think. Huge loves my darling


----------



## SelinaKyle

Melainey - I'm 14 dpo.


----------



## Maddy40

ginny83 said:


> Maddy, is it usual that you get injections with IUI? Is it so they know exactly when you O or is it for something else?

Ginny,
My understanding (although I don't have the plan in hand yet) is that I will have injections (the really small ones, I think Kiwi also had those) for a few days to stimulate follicle/egg growth. Then an ultrasound & bloods at CD8 to check how many follies are growing & to check hormone levels. Then they will monitor regularly until at least 1 follie reaches maturity. Then I give myself a trigger shot (Ovidrel) that will force my body to O within 36 hours, and they will do the IUI in that timeframe. After IUI I have to lie down for 15 mins and that's it - I will then be PUPO! Apparently the first cycle is often not successful (while they work out what drug levels suit you), so we are prepared for this one to be a test only.

Newbie,
AF is due Saturday and I'll start the injectibles a couple of days later.

Thanks for asking :)


----------



## Abby27

Thank you all for the supportive words ladies. much love! very grateful to have you all in my life, and i apologise for not really paying much attention today with what was going on with you all!

Ginny, excellent advice! i do need to focus on something else...got to work out what that is, but my world has been very work and TTC and both are stressful and its taking its toll. 

My day pretty much sucked, because whenever i get really upset or stressed my brain does this dumb thing where it tries to "distract" me by giving me a panic attack. dont know if any of you have had them before, best i can describe would be the feeling you would have the moment you fell off a cliff, when you know its the end, but you havent hit yet. in short, unpleasant. SO had me one of those...awesome....then i went for a long walk. Just got out of the office and tried to clear my head and get down to the core issue here. 

So my thoughts...in an effort to be helpful to us all!

i think its the lack of feeling in control. thats why we chart, take OPKs and everything else...to feel some sense of control in a situation that is relatively out of your control. who knows why i cant conceive! who knows why some people fall the first cycle easily then struggle or vice versa. Who knows why losses happen (Ginny i think you mentioned they used the phrase "bad luck" at your appointment), it could just well be that. Here is the thing; you can be the best, loveliest, kindest, funniest, healthiest person and struggle. you can also be a complete utter wanker and it happen easily (and vice versa). Junkies get knocked up all the time! and go on to carry babies to term....WTF is that? its cruel. its based on nothing tangible. We try and control it, to package it in a way that we can process, to allow ourselves the pleasure of owning and fixing the problem. You take your folate and iodine every day and nod your head with a job well done! i take my co q 10 and think, there you go ageing eggy, some energy for you, and i feel better..but the reality is that we cant control any of this. its a total rollercoster of joys and despair...for some its easy and for some its a constant battle and there is no Rhyme or reason behind who gets the easy ride. fat, thin, rich, poor, good genes, bad genes, beautiful, ugly, smart, wanker, heart of gold, pure evil. its cruel with how indiscriminate fertility issues are. 
therefore i cant let it take over. its not me. i havent done something wrong, i havent let my partner down, my mother down, or myself. may be its all for a reason....may be one day when im so tired and sick of hearing a baby cry i will think back to today, when brown CM had me reduced to a blubbering mess and find the will to keep on going. May be it will make me a better mother, a better wife, and a better person...
i hope so

sorry for the ramble.


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, sorry for being mia today, my boss was being an asshole so I told him he was and took the rest of the day off!!! Came home with a killer headache and snoozed with my puppies....

Abs love what you just shared. And it's all very true. But one day you will have a beautiful baby in your arms that you made such an incredible effort to make and it will all be worth it!!! I don't begrudge those who get their bfp's straight away, or think it will mean any less to them, I just know that when it happens to us who have struggled through the long hard yards, that it will be worth every minute of trying xxx

Maddy I'm excited for you!!! I really hope you don't get side effects from the injections and that your test run proves to be in fact a keeper!

Hi everyone else, sorry for crap catch up, it's been a shit day and I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself!!!

Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh I hope kiwi is ok....haven't seen her in a while....thinking of you hun!


----------



## Abby27

yeah me to, Saturday was her SIL wedding and she knew when she was ovulating....so hoping she has been getting busy with DH!


by the way references to pure evil and such in my above post has to with EDB....never do i begrudge anyone a BFP, be it first time, or after years, especially none of all my friends here, you are all most dear to me.


----------



## number2woohoo

I feel like I need to come and get Abby and Newbie and take you both home, pop you into bed, make you some nice hot chocolates and some cakes or something yummy and look after you till you feel better. Do you think that's my maternal instinct shining through? Hugs girls - you guys deserve it and you will get it soon. xo


----------



## Abby27

Well i also think im going to ditch most of the TTC "tools" available to me. lets face it they havent helped, probably hindered, and are just costing me money. i use opks and i STILL have no fucking clue when i ovulate. so i use the expensive ones, nope no help there either. 
im just going to have to have a lot of sex with my husband. i might stay at temping. but even that hasnt been a reliable tool for me.


----------



## Melainey

Oh Abby, hugs to you honey Xx maybe the relaxed approach will work for you? X


----------



## Newbie32

I know you don't abs! I didn't read that in your post at all hun. Just imagine if we have daughters who struggle, we will be their inspiration!!!!

Thanks Amanda, you are so sweet (along with hilarious!!!) xx


----------



## Newbie32

I hear you abs, not temping had me a chemical not that I'm sure it was related....but the cbfm now is giving me some piece of mind....the first month didn't give me the egg but the second and third have, it's easy to use cos just fmu...if I manage by any chance this cycle I am sending it your way with some of 2nums magic sticks!!!!

Much love xxx


----------



## Abby27

Oh thanks Sasha! thats really really sweet! now i have more reasons to hope this is your month! xoxoxoxoxo
i think if i have no idea when i ovulate i might go insane, so temping at the very end makes a picture that makes sense i suppose, so i will do that. but not think about cross hairs at all! they get it wrong regularly with me. i also wont "will" my body to be warmer (yes i do that, and i wonder if it works)...dumb!
with a long cycle like mine im about to get a whole lot of sex! not sure how relaxed that will be...trying to make it fun, not a chore...and not get a UTI! Lord help me!
Also no wine, no cola drinks, good healthy diet, exercise


----------



## Newbie32

Anytime abs, if I can help you in anyway I will! The one thing I never take for granted is my short and regular cycles. And the cbfm is supposed to be a godsend for those with the opposite, I have everything crossed for this cycle for me, but also that you have a shorter one next time that ends up your longest!

I do think temping gives some sanity when they are long and confusing, just do not be hard on yourself hun!!!

Xx


----------



## Abby27

oh and Amanda i wish my own mother was as caring as you xoxo id love to come over and be taken care of! 

my mother also fell pregnant from "just looking at my father" (yep same as your...i think?).....and ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

I really dont know what i would do without all of your support.

Edit: yeah lets this be the Sasha Amy month!


----------



## Newbie32

I'm all for it abs!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I want you girls to be duffed so much! I love you all


----------



## Melainey

I agree with Smithy! I can't wait till you all get your bfp's x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey girls, big dAy and I'm busted. Actually, not even a big day, but I'm tucked up in bed, so just saying goodnight. 

I caught up, but won't comment now, will in the morning. Keep supporting each other girls! You're the best! Hope you're both ok sash & Amy xx

Night everyone xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Sweet dreams gorgeous sguiggles xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi my lovelies! I have been so slack I know! After the full on week of writing reports last week I just needed a couple of days break from my computer! I am going to catch up now on the million pages I've missed (chatterboxes!! :)) so for now I will just say that I wish I could give everyone a real non cyber hug because you are the most incredible bunch of women I have ever met!

Oh also I had my blood test today and get the results on Friday - praying hard that the meds are on track where they should be!! 

Love x


----------



## Abby27

Hugging back Angel! and right back at ya!

im off to bed...spotting is now AF....stupid AF.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

HI girls,

Sorry been MIA but I have been keeping up to date with all the news. WOW lots have been happening.

The wedding was great. We had a very good day/night. Haven't put any pics up yet on FB but will get around to it over the weekend. 

I am off work tomorrow so will catch up properly then.


----------



## Newbie32

Hugs abs xxxx

Nice to see you kiwi! Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Melainey

Hi angel, soooooo very lovely to see you :hugs: Xx

Night squiggles and Abby x

Hi kiwi :) glad you're ok honey x


----------



## ginny83

Angel - Hello! We've missed you :) Glad you've recovered from report writing! Hope you get good news re the meds on Friday!

Abs - Never nice when AF shows up :( I always hated it even when babies weren't even on the horizon. Just remember, you need AF's to have babies ;) Also, I'd keep using the OPKs... sometimes people just get more than one surge in a cycle, but if every cycle you were getting multiple surges it might be worth chatting to a GP about it to see why they don't work for you.

Kiwi - Hi, glad you had fun at the wedding :)

Newbie - I'm also grateful for my not long regular cycles! Before coming on here I never realised how common irregular cycles are! 

Cossie - thanks for the update! 


PS. I hate packing!


----------



## Melainey

Abby I don't even know how I managed to miss that af got you! Soooooo sorry honey, but Ginny is right :) here's day one of your pregnancy x

Oh I hate packing too Ginny :-( myself and D well be doing it in about 2 weeks :( how you feeling?x


----------



## ginny83

Are you guys moving far from your current home? Is this new house where you'll be when you have bubs? 

I'm feeling better today. I ordered HPTs and digi OPK sticks off ebay... I think I might have overdone it though hehe


----------



## Melainey

Ours about 45 minutes away but I don't want to live there when bub comes tho!I don't know where I want to live tho haha!

Ahhhh it's not over board  I just hope it happens very soon for you and Chris  x


----------



## MajorBee

Quick update, another false negative this morning. Sqeegee I hope you're right about a bfp on Weds! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Finally all caught up!!! Wow so much going on!

Welcome skyle!! Congrats on your bfp!

Welcome back taralyn!! Hoping all works out well for you this month!

Yay for iui maddy! I hope you catch that eggy!

Abs that bloody witch makes me mad!! I know you will be the most awesome mum - your bfp is just around the corner!

Sash sorry life seems sucky atm! At least work is nearly done a d you can get out of that place! Where are you taking your pups this weekend?

Ginny - my sis in law had 2 late mc's too she lost one at 11+6 and the other at 13+3 we were so sad for her! With her first one she told family at 8 weeks and with the second she held off telling us til after her 12week scan and then lost it anyway - was heartbreaking! She now has 2 gorgeous 4 year olds (boy/girl twins - naturally conceived). I know you will get your next bubba really soon - praying for you and sending you massive bugs while you wait for that time to come!

Kiwi - glad the wedding was great! How are you going with ivf stuff? Can't wait to see how you go this month - praying for a bfp!

Hi Lainey - I'm sure Daniel will be massively excited once he realises this bubba is here to stay - cant wait for you to hit 12 weeks!

Yay for your scan loop! How is the packing going?

Hi Amanda! I've never heard of skull shape indicating sex - how interesting! Did it get it right with harrison?

Hi smithy! How are you feeling Hun? Hoping the sickness is starting to ease off!

Lise - yay for hubby looking after Audrina! Hope you're well!

Cossie - hope the rest of your trip is awesome! 

Rosie - how are you gorgeous girl?

Jayney - hope the cv's result in a great job for you hun!

Amber bummer about the job - I think you have made the right decision though - bow many weeks til you travel - 5? Will go quickly I'm sure!

Shell - I love the way you handle dss mum - you are such a kind and patient woman! Oh and lol at neatly a double A cup! I'll be the same!

Major - hope you're having a nice sleep - hopefully we'll be online together soon!

Missie - hope all is going well with you hun!

I hope I haven't missed anyone!!! So sorry if I have!! Heating to bed now - night all xx


----------



## Melainey

Great catch up angelcakes :) x

Really hope your results come back great, and that you can start ttc straight away :hugs: xx


----------



## Melainey

Goodnight lovelies xx


----------



## cossime

SelinaKyle said:


> Ooooh.. It's super faint on here. Hope you can all see it. The line did get darker and darker today :)

Yep, that's a positive alright!! Looks like your my bump buddy yay!! If you didn't know already, it appears everyone gets their bfp with a partner on our thread:)


----------



## Abby27

Morning Ladies!
RE the packing, my advice do not label boxes "DVD" when i moved interstate the onces labelled like that went missing. "living room crap" is probably a better label!
i hate packing and unpacking! awful. ive moved a few times ourselves without a mover and wont do that again! too stressful. 

well temp down, period here, not to painful so far so thats good! FF has my window now between day 15-28, so im thinking of starting my romp fest at about CD 12....do you think that is ok? i think its a pretty safe bet

Ginny i have so many opk tests here that i might use them to see if a surge is close, but with the understanding that it doesnt mean its ovulation. just keep the bding going till temps in the 36.7 mark. 

because i have such long cycles in my youth i never really minded when AF showed up. let me know i was still working and such. im just sad cause i feel like it will never happen. but i felt that way about finding love to, and im glad i waited there, so hoping that a baby will be the same!

See me trying to be positive! eh! good Abby!


----------



## Newbie32

Atta girl abs!!!! That's the spirit hun!

I am pleased to report that it would seem that cbfm could be right on the money! Last month when I set ff to use just the monitor it gave me a line on the second peak day, and with today's temp that would seem correct! Quite a relief, tho ill keep it up for another couple days to make sure o is confirmed by temps too....at least I now know that last cycle really was a long one! Even tho I'm still confused by cd 10 ovulation!!!

Well I've still got a killer headache so looking like a couch day today...stupid head. Plus I slept funny and my neck has something wrong with it too. Grrrr....

Sorry bout the test major, it's still early days tho!

Great catch up angel! Look forward to Fridays test results!!

Gosh I hate moving too gin, moved way too many times and I'm a bit of a hoarder so we have so much crap!!!!

Think it's back to bed for me now xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning girlies! I had a much needed sleep. still tired, so I'm thinking there may be a repeat tonight! DH taped my shows for me. I just couldn't do it last night.

Amy, hope you're feeling ok. You said that very well, fertility doesn't discriminate. You know, we all say 'can't' get pregnant, I think we all need to start saying 'not pregnant yet' cos everyone will get there in the end, I just know it! Oh huni, I'm so sorry that AF got you, I really thought this was your month! Jump on board witht he Sashas this month! xox 

Sashi-Bear, I hope your day wasn't the worst yesterday! I really want to give that boss of yours a kick up the butt! You would think he would start being pleasant to you, cos as of the end of the week, you are free to leave with no notice! You can be unavailable any day you want and he can get stuffed, cos he's a cock! 

Angel, really crossing everything for Friday! we missed you, but knew you were busy. very dedicated to catch up, I think I would have just left it! you're awesome! xox


Kiwi, glad to see you, been a bit worried! glad the wedding was good, hope you caught that eggy! hope you don't stress out this month without the charting and wondering etc. xox

Ginny, good luck with the packing! Hope M stays out of your boxes. lol My doc said that most women are on BC for most of their fertile life until they want to have children, go off the pill and then have irregular cycles and think something is wrong. But it's normal. Doesn't indicate any problem on it's own.. It's frustrating more than anything. 

Lainey, hope you find a spot you'll love to live. you'll probably find you'll want to stay in this place cos by the time your lease is up, you'll be nesting & want to feel settled. 

Major, give it time girl, give it time. I told you, Tues is just too easy! 

Skyle - congrats - looks positive to me. looking forward to seeing todays test too

Sashi - hope you feel ok! great temp rise! I knew I had it right last time, I know your body dude! hahaha strange, but your body may be in some kind of pattern & knew when it wanted to Ov. who knows. All I know is that I'm leaving town in 12 days so you can get your BFP!!! xoxoxox


----------



## Lisasmith

Hope you feel better after a nap Sasha xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls, my puppies know I'm home so the couch it is, they want to smuggle with me, it's funny what animals do when you're not well!!!

And yes please squeegs!!! Get that trip organised!!! Tho hoping you don't need to and I get it anyway!!!! 

Xx


----------



## SelinaKyle

Poas to confirm this morn. Bfn. Brown spotting shortly after. Looking like a chemical :(


----------



## Newbie32

So sorry skyle....I had a cp last cycle....hopefully it will mean a bfp next time.

Have you had chemicals before?


----------



## MajorBee

Oh crap Skyle, so sorry about the bfn this morning. Hope you're feeling okay. 

Abs, lol at the romp fest - go girl! I reckon you've got a good plan going there, bonk bonk bonk every second day and maybe some extra if you think your body might be gearing up for a big O. 

Nana, sorry you're not feeling great. Glad you've got your puppies to "smuggle" :haha: Great temp spike today! It must feel a little odd to be in the tww again so soon :) 

Squeegee, I'm gonna give you a gold medal for catch ups - you're soooo good! 

Angel, good to hear from you, fxd for your results.

Kiwi, good to hear from you too hon, hope you're doing ok.

Hi to everyone else :hi:

Well, its now about 10 hours to my bfp - as scheduled by dear Squeegs :) Here's hoping your accurate predicition streak keeps on with another winner. Have a great day girlies & I'll be sure to let you know how the poas goes!


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> RE the packing, my advice do not label boxes "DVD" when i moved interstate the onces labelled like that went missing. "living room crap" is probably a better label!

YIKES! I would never have thought of that.
When I last moved I just labelled boxes with room names - I had a spreadsheet with a tally of every item in each box though. Obsessive much?


----------



## number2woohoo

Feel better soon Sasha. 

Sorry to hear that Skyle x


----------



## Newbie32

Smuggle...oops! They are great smugglers ;)

Thanks major, fx for a pos Poas tomorrow!

Thanks Amanda, hope little h has a better night last night!

Xx


----------



## SelinaKyle

Newbie32 said:


> So sorry skyle....I had a cp last cycle....hopefully it will mean a bfp next time.
> 
> Have you had chemicals before?

Never had a chemical before. Our first bub took 13 months of ttc. Not one chemical. I'm feeling very super bummed today. Trying not to cry as I head off to work.


----------



## number2woohoo

he did, thank goodness. I said to Stu at 5 to 7 "Quick, let's put him to bed so we can hurry up and eat and get into bed." Think we were in bed before 8, old fogies!


----------



## Newbie32

Hugs skyle, at least you know sperm met the egg, fx for next cycle for you and hope you manage ok today.

Great news Amanda! Nothing wrong with 8pm to bed is there??? Sleep when you can I say!!! X


----------



## MajorBee

SelinaKyle said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry skyle....I had a cp last cycle....hopefully it will mean a bfp next time.
> 
> Have you had chemicals before?
> 
> Never had a chemical before. Our first bub took 13 months of ttc. Not one chemical. I'm feeling very super bummed today. Trying not to cry as I head off to work.Click to expand...

Sweetheart I was so devastated when I had my early mc (5wks, only got a bfp the day before) that I took two days off work. Although early it was like really bad period cramps for me which I'm not used to and found painful, plus I was a big fat emotional wreck. Which is perfectly ok. Take care x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana skirt, I hope your pups take good care of you today!!! Thinking of you! 

Skyle, I'm do sorry Hun. Nana did some research that indicated you may be more likely to fall preg next cycle after a chemical. Hope you're ok. We're all here for you. 

Major, sleep tight, good luck in the morning!!!! Xxxx


----------



## MajorBee

Night night! :sleep:


----------



## Maddy40

Morning everyone :) Have promised myself I AM going to get up-to-date on post's today .... just LATER today! Still a little too peeved after an experience with the medical system this morning, which I've posted on Top Girls. Grrrr. But anyways...


----------



## SJayne22

So sorry about Af abs, and about cp Skyle! 

This is the month for us!

Great catch ups girlies, you put me to shame! 

Amanda, I love being in bed early, Dh always says if im up past 11 I'll turn in to a pumpkin! 

I hope you feel better soon sash! Great temp spike tho! Woo! 

Had my first whole drink last night in a long time! Felt so chilled but makes me want to Bd like crazy! I said to Dh it works for loads of girls who get PG  

Have a great day!


----------



## ginny83

number2woohoo said:


> Abby27 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!
> RE the packing, my advice do not label boxes "DVD" when i moved interstate the onces labelled like that went missing. "living room crap" is probably a better label!
> 
> YIKES! I would never have thought of that.
> When I last moved I just labelled boxes with room names - I had a spreadsheet with a tally of every item in each box though. Obsessive much?Click to expand...

Oh wow you are super organised! I have put room names on boxes - but a couple of the boxes have some "overlaps" haha. I have already forgotten 90% of what we've packed so I'm sure that means it's probably stuff we don't need. I'm a bit of a hoarder too although I've thrown away tons of stuff this time.

Newbie - get better soon x

Abs - good to see the PMA ;)

Janey - yay for drinking :haha: I had a glass of wine the other night and it was great. 

Skyle - sorry for the BFN :(


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :) great catch up squiggles :happydance: yeah you're probably right!I suppose who wants to move whilst heavily pregnant haha

Ababa I'm always in bed by 8 haha 9 the latest :winkwink:

Skyle soooooo sorry about the bfn, but as the girls said hopefully next month is your month x

Nanna enjoy the couch with your babies :)

Jayne yay for drinkies hehe :) 

Night major :)

Abby love the romp fest :) hope you catch that eggy! sorry about af! :hugs:

Hi everyone else :flasher:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel- nice catch up!!! I travel in about 2.5 weeks! getting very excited, although there is a million and one things to do and i can't get them done fast enough! Can't wait to hear about your results, fx for good news and ttc soon!!! :) 

:jo: yay for the cbfm being accurate, really hoping its your month!! Neck issues are such shit, I have an appointment tomorrow with my ostea, she is a god-send. My neck and back are sorta f'd right now. And i've been so slack, sorry, treats came, haven't even given them to pups yet, but i have to run out and do errands so will then, and will try to manage some pics!! thanks so much!!! xx

amanda- could you come help me pack, with labels, and spreadsheets, and tallys!?!?!

major- fx for you tomorrow!! 

maddy- i read your FB post, unreal!!! Hope everything is better now, i'd be writing and calling and complaining, what the A&E did was shit!!!

melainey- im gonna move when heavily pregnant, i'm going to employ my moderately pregnant friend amanada to help :rofl: love that flasher is back!!! :holly: 

Dealt with the job issue, realized that has been part of what was making me feel so ill, so stressed about quitting a job i never even started, went really well though. Now off to the 3 stores, the bank, hopefully the post office, OH's work to pick up something, and who knows what else, bummer of it all is, my feet already hurt!!

edit: shell you inspired me, i've been working on catching up on greys, i was further than i thought, and now watching tail end of season 5. forgot how good the show is!!


----------



## Newbie32

Hope they love em 2nuns!!!! Sounds like a busy day ahead for you Hun! Glad you dealt with the job issue, sounds like you made the right choice x

How's Lainey feeling ATM? Sickness gone?


----------



## number2woohoo

Yeah - nah, I will never again be able to move, it almost broke me. 
I suspect severe nesting instinct was the cause of the detailed packing manifest!


----------



## Newbie32

Well you can pack for me should I need to move in your nesting period!!!!!


----------



## SelinaKyle

Just an update girls. Spotting has stopped. I've had no AF symptoms whatsoever. No cramps. No pain. Just had a blood test done. My Dr. seems to think that's all good signs and that I possibly am preg. I'm not sure I believe her. I have a 24hr wait for results.


----------



## Melainey

Oh I forgot you were moving when heavily pregnant 2nuns :) I probably will end up moving, who knows :flasher: hehehe 

Still feeling sickly Nanna :( very tired :( how are you honey? 

Fx for you skyle!


----------



## Newbie32

Fx for you skyle!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Lainey, sorry you're still unwell!!!

I've had the laziest day...still feeling rubbish but very glad I took a doona day....I've been dr googling all sorts of things about cp's all afternoon!!! Feedback is generally that you're more fertile for three cycles after one, so fx if not this one it's one if the two that follow!!!

Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, lol Lainey, we posted the same message for Skyle at the same time, jinx!!


----------



## SelinaKyle

Thanks girls. Your support is getting me through. Kinda wished I never tested yesterday though.


----------



## Newbie32

That's what we're here for skyle, and exactly why you need to hang around after your bfp!!!


----------



## Abby27

Skyle i hope that it is for you! either way its good to know that sperm can meet egg! annoying you have to wait!

i feel like rubbish today myself! period pain, so bloody tired....but happy to report no anxiety today and only cried once! so not bad. seeing as yesterday was so very dark. 

Any way my mother text me to relax and enjoy "trying" which pretty much has me at EWWWWWWWW


----------



## Newbie32

Yay abs!!! You are doing great hun. Much love xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, not yay at your mums comment!!!! Ew indeed!


----------



## Abby27

i know! i was most put off! the funny thing is she can only say these things now that we are married....when we were living together it was all sinful and such....very strict catholic is my mother! which is fine, nothing against her beliefs its just interesting to me how her attitude has changed towards my relationship.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Skyle - good luck, Nana is right, that's why we all hange around before, during & after our BFPs, cos we are all very good support for each other! Hope the results don't take too long!

Abs, hope your evening is better than your day! sounds like you;re on the mend though, which is awesome! religion does funny things to people. I think it's silly that someone would disapprove of something until one day you say a few words to eachother in front of people and then it's all hunky dory... very strange! lol

Nana jo, hope your doona day was nice! glad you took it, you need some me time in your current state! xxx


----------



## MajorBee

Morning girl :wave: just had a temp drop, trying to decide whether to poas...


----------



## SelinaKyle

:hugs: for everyone xx 
You girls really are amazing. And you're right, at least my eggs and hubby's swimmers like each other! 
My last preg started out rather bumpy and my old dr assumed I had an mc. His words were 'it's not that bad, at least you know you can get pregnant' 
He actually made me feel worse. I just found him to be super insensitive. But now all I can hear are his words coming back to haunt me. On the plus side, he was wrong and 9 rocky months later we had our son.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey major - oohh, I dunno, a temp drop always made me turn off testing, just cos if AF comes, if makes you more upset to see that white test. I dunno though. I really really want you to be duffered, so I'm not sure what the answer is! I guess if you're duffed, your test will be positive tomorrow. maybe save the stick if you have the will power! good luck if you do poas!

Maddy, I can't see your story in top girls, hope you're ok. xx


----------



## Abby27

Well Major its a dip, but its still high....you know how i like to wee on things, so i say go for it, but up to you!


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies, how id everybody's afternoon? 

haha jinx :jo: 

Abby, hope you feel better tomorrow :) my mum always makes comments like that hehe but doesn't bother me cause I tell her a lot more than she wants to gear hahaha :hugs:

Hi major :) 

I bought heaps of pregnancy books today at the second hand shop :) yay, love reading pregnancy books :)


----------



## Abby27

I feel a little depressed looking at my long and empty chart....*sigh* i stare and obsess over my chart so much that to see a new empty one is depressing....i realise i could see it as a fresh start....but ive got painful cramps and im not quite ready to be glass half full.


----------



## ginny83

Second hand shops are great for parenting type books. I've bought a couple of baby/toddler advice ones from there, and it's great coz usually they're so expensive and really 99% of it is common sense!

The book Baby Love by Robin Barker I liked the most :)

Major - I'm shocking for testing early so I don't know how you've managed to resist already! I don't care how many IC I go through but I hated "wasting" FRERs


----------



## MajorBee

Thanks guys. Tested (I just don't have the willpower!) and got myself a lonely line. I don't feel pregnant in any way. Fully expecting the feckin witch tomorrow. Today I hate trying to fall pregnant.


----------



## Abby27

Major i hope that the witch doesnt get you....if she does we can be buddies this next cycle! lets get those eggies fertilised in the November Romp Bonanza! or NRB!


----------



## MajorBee

So after a little self pity party I've been trying to put it all in perspective. I think perspectivecan take a beating when you're ttc. Here goes with my "keeping it real" ... 

- I have a beautiful daughter
- I have a strong relationship with a lovely man
- I have boringly normal cycles
- I ovulate
- we've been trying for 3 cycles and fell pregnant on one of them
- if I fall pregnant next cycle I'll think it happened quite quickly
- I have some super supportive and understanding friends on this thread
- I'm healthy and happy

Ooo that should do it. Lots of love girlies x


----------



## MajorBee

Haha just got a funny look for laughing out loud on the street at NRB! I'll add to the list being Abby's up the diff dance partner (UTDDP) next cycle! :haha: :dance:


----------



## MajorBee

*duff*


----------



## zoomlentil

Hi ladies :wave:

Congrats on all the BFPs!

I'm just popping in again with a question. My partner was recently diagnosed as a Coeliac (intolerance to gluten), which I wasn't worried too much about, he's started his gluten free diet and all is good. However, I just found out that Coeliac disease is linked with fertility problems. :( There is limited research to say that once diagnosed and on the appropriate diet, sperm quality and hormone levels often return to normal, but I'm worried that it may have done permanent damage, as he's 23 and has only just been diagnosed. 

Does anyone have any experience with this? I'm worried now. :(


----------



## Trying2b2mums

zoom- sounds like DH may need an SA as your first stop. wish I could be more helpful but I dont have any knowledge on it.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

crapbag, i missed it again, our anniversary, except this time that i missed it was for real, whoopsie and dammit. OH has obviously completely forgotten as well, you'd think 2 girls could remember, but nope! :rofl: happy 4 years to us :haha: here's to forgetting the next 4 :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, amber! :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Lisasmith said:


> Oh, amber! :rofl:

hopeless, aren't we!? Just as bad, I was so forgetful today, it took me three times checking out at the grocery store to get everything I needed... :blush: Thank goodness for self checkout the third time, trying to retain some dignity!!


----------



## ginny83

major - I'll be trying next cycle too :) I just have to wait for AF to show up!! And that's a great list you made, it's so easy to focus on what we don't have and really we've all got so much to be thankful for :) 

In saying that, I think it's OK to have a big cry now and then and have eat entire tubs of icecream days ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Major, that's a very positive post & I'm absolutely loving it! I still super hope you're preggy - sorry for leading you astray with the Wednesday positive....if you ask my partner, I'm always right. Here, between friends, every now & then I get it slightly wrong! I'm hoping I am right about the pregnancy, wrong about the day! either way, you have a great life & will have another little bubby soon! and remember what Nana said, the next 3 cycles after a loss are a higher chance, so you've still got 2 good cracks at it before you play the waiting game!!! :)

Amber - happy anniversary hun! Love that you want to 'forget the next 4 years' - it;s the way to be, It's not about the date, it's about the being together! pretty funny you still forgot about it after you thought you forgot! ahaha xoxo

Abs, you're a funny girl! I think you should do some soul searching like Majoy & tell us about the good things in your life - forget all the shit of late, just tell us whats making it perfect right now!

Zoom - no idea, sorry. You probably need him to get checked out to know if there is any damage. You're both still young, so should be fine. Maybe you could ask him to get some tests done so he's ready when it's time to try. alternatively, just wait it out and get tested after a year of trying if nothing happens. he's probably fine. 

Smithy, how are you feeling?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ginny83 said:


> major - I'll be trying next cycle too :) I just have to wait for AF to show up!! And that's a great list you made, it's so easy to focus on what we don't have and really we've all got so much to be thankful for :)
> 
> In saying that, I think it's OK to have a big cry now and then and have eat entire tubs of icecream days ;)

:thumbup:good on you Ginny, you're an inspiration to all of us. remember, when trying again, it's still ok to be upset about your loss. they say time heals all, and I believe this is true, but I think that some things take longer than others! xx you beautiful woman! x


----------



## cossime

Hello lovelies!! So much to comment but I just can't as little man refuses to hand over the iPad so im posting from my phone :( hope you are all well. You are all so amazing and major, what a beautiful post. You're absolutely right re. Being greatful for what we all have. As much as we love a good bitch about our other halves, they trely are amazing aren't they? I speak for all of us!! 

Abby, your bfp is coming chicky, don't lose hope. I know I was only trying for 2 cycles but let me tell you, this cycle I really stopped myself from obsessing. Maybe give up some of the tools like you suggested earlier (not all but some cos I know how much you love POAS!!!)

Live to you all! xxx can't wait for the November sexcapade!!! ;)

Skyle, FX'd for you xx


----------



## Maddy40

MajorBee, we must be on pretty much the same timing, I'm expecting the witch on Saturday. 

Number2Woo, on our last international move the removalists actually had pre-printed sticky labels with big numbers on them, so we didn't have to write anything!

SJayne, I'm going to have one of those drinky-poos for myself this weekend if my meds allow for it...I must remember to ask the nurse about that. 

Skyle, FX for your blood test result.

Trying2, only 2.5 weeks until you go away? Lucky thing! Are you going to do heaps of baby shopping?

Newbie, hope the doona day leaves you feeling fab.

Abby, UGH to "enjoy trying". Like mothers know everything. Unless it's me talking to my kids, and then of course mothers DO know everything!

Lainey, what books did you get?

Cossi, how's things? 

Mum2Q, god I'm an idiot, I posted on my FB page not in the TG group. Loser!


Big waves to anyone I forgot :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all - aargh works is still super busy ATM - but yay I made it on to comment still! Won't attempt a massive catch up but here are a few tid bits:

Abs :rofl: at NRB! DH's best mate often talks about NRBs but to him it stands for No Reason Boner! Lol!

Major love the positivity!

Hope all is awesome with your results skyle!

Sash, Lainey and smithy I hope you all feel better soon!

Ginny your strength continues to amaze me!

Hi and lots of love to everyone else! Xx


----------



## MajorBee

You guys are a real find, thanks for all the love x


----------



## Newbie32

Night girls xxx


----------



## Melainey

Major, LOVE the attitude honey :happydance: :flasher:

2nuns hahaha you are too cute hehe Xx always good when both of you forget :winkwink:

Maddy how are you? will give the names of the books tomorrow :) in bed now hehe they are write old books but very informative, especially about all the antenatal stuff (which I haven't hit a clue about haha) 

Night my lovelies xx


----------



## MajorBee

Woohoo! I got me a flasher!!

Night girls x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

maddy- yeah we go so soon, ticker says 3 weeks, but time is flying and at the same time not moving. we are planning on doing some baby shopping over there, its just so much cheaper for a lot of things, so we'll see what we come up with. Hope your household has a nice relaxing evening after the days stress. xx


----------



## Melainey

You should feel privileged :winkwink: I Donny give them out to just anybody hehe


----------



## Abby27

Morning all!
Zoomi dont think you have anything to worry about....got a few suffers of that disease in my family, all of them have had children, and at the end of this post i have put some research for you!

Major you little bee of positive energy! how awesome are you! 
Yaay GInny is going to join us on the NRB (November Romp Bonanza) Im going to try and be like i was when DH and i were first together. we had sex every day for about a year! so that is in me somewhere. just got to try and bring it back out!
Squeegs im not feeling very positive about TTC....i have no idea if i can get sperm to meet egg, or any thing! However i do have an awesome husband, and a fantastic relationship....and i never really do any of the cooking! so im on to a good thing! plus my little doggy is the best. 

Morning everyone else! Angel hope the workload gets better soon! Cossie and Missie and MS? Nana hope you are feeling better....Jayne you to are on the NRB with us! 2nuns, sorry about the aniversary! 

here you go zoom
Across the board, for every given time span, both before and after celiac disease diagnosis, men with celiac disease showed no higher rates of infertility. In fact, men with celiac disease fathered children at the same rate as these without, and showed similar rates for not fathering children.


----------



## SJayne22

Yeah abs im definately up for the nrb! Bring it on, cant wait for af to piss off! 

Off to work at a golf promotion, so wont be on till this evening.

Morning everyone, have a great day! Friday fun day tomorrow xxx


----------



## MajorBee

Morning Aussie girls :wave: 

So chuffed we've got a proper NRB group happening! Rock n roll girlies! This'll mean there will be lots of December bfps to celebrate. Merry chrimbo! 

My DD was sick today so home early & no more work the rest of this week. Poor chicken has a fever & nasty cough. Hope she sleeps well. 

Actually, think I'll hit the hay early myself. I love sleeping!

Have a super day :flower:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Good morning ladies! Working but just wanted to pop on and say I hope you all have a great day!! Xx


----------



## SJayne22

Aww hope she feels better soon! 

Night hun, sleep well x


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Girls,

I&#8217;ve been on every day & keeping up to date with all the news but work has been super busy. Sorry I haven&#8217;t comment on anything.

Major - I love your positive outlook on things.
2mums- I am soo jealouse your heading home. Do you have room for me?? Just imagine all the shopping.
Jayne - your puppy is sooo cute love the photo you posted on fb.
Missie, Abby & Newbie - how are you feeling today?
Kyle - Hello, can't remember if I have already said hello or not.
Kiwi- love the photos on fb
Coss - hope your enjoying your holiday. 

BIG HELLO to everyone else. Hope you all have a good Thursday!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls...

Well im back at work today and gosh i wish i hadnt bothered. Looks like tomorrow might be my last day after all. I made an agreement with my boss about the t's and c's for my continued stay as a casual and seems he is going back on his word about that too, so he can shove it up his arse. Im not feeling fabulously well today and not in the mood to take any more of his shit, so it would seem that maybe I am unemployed as of tomorrow!!! eeeek!

Better find me a job....

Thanks for letting me vent, i am not a happy camper today...

Hope everyone's days are MUCH better than mine!!! 

XX


----------



## Lisasmith

Morning all xx 

Squiggles I'm feeling ok, not fantastic but ok :) 

Nana, that's awful. I hate them.


----------



## Rosie_PA

You go nana :jo:, put your cane up his bum!


----------



## Lisasmith

I just got myself an appointment with the dodgiest doctor in my area. Dating scan, here I come! Yes, I have to be sneaky because NOONE bulk bills the 12 week scan around here and being so close to Xmas it's money we don't have.


----------



## Melainey

Screw then Nanna you deserve better! :hugs:

Major, hippie little one feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Just got out of meeting and i did just that.

Deliver what you promised or f off. I will not be f'ed over by you [email protected] one more time!!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Newbie32 said:


> Just got out of meeting and i did just that.
> 
> Deliver what you promised or f off. I will not be f'ed over by you [email protected] one more time!!!!!

Thats right nana! You tell em!!! :grr:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lisa- when is your "dating scan" :)


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hi all, just a fly by drop in to say hello. I havn't read through everyones posts properly. I am nannying today and the bub I look after has gone and fallen asleep in the carseat. unfortunately he will not stay asleep if I try to move him and his day nap will be all over! I can never get him to go back down if he gets a power nap in... cheeky monkey! So I am sitting out the front of my house in my car luckily the internet seems to reach here! hehehe.

Today I am 6DPO and I'm slightly embarrassed to admit that I tested today:blush:, it was neg of course.:dohh:
I am going to try and leave it a couple more days, but who am I kidding? I am a POAS addict!


----------



## ginny83

Smithy - Glad you're feeling OK :) Not long to go before you'll be feeling great! 

Newbie - What a wanker. You're better off unemployed and just dedicating yourself to job searching so you can move on. I bet if they actually do let you go tomorrow that they'll be calling you by the end of next week to come back as a casual anyway!


Hi everyone else, hope you're all well :)

I had my 4 week post surgery appointment with my GP this morning. She told me that my situation is not that uncommon and she herself experienced a loss at 23 weeks (she went into early labour) so she knew how I was feeling. She also did some kind antenatal/postnatal depression quiz thing. I scored 11. If you score over 13 it's a sign that you may have clinical depression. Ironically that score made me depressed haha, but she said she just wanted to use it as a baseline since I've just gone through a traumatic event and hopefully in a couple of months I'll be able to see how my feelings have improved and the score will be lower.

She is such a wonderful doctor, I feel so much better after seeing her.


----------



## Lisasmith

Rosie_PA said:


> Lisa- when is your "dating scan" :)

The doc appointment is this afternoon and then ill book the scan for ASAP :)


----------



## cossime

You go girl nana!!! They should be lucky they still have you as it is!!

Good for you smithy!!! I'm going to have to find me one if those docs! They bulk bill in Melbourne but they do t give us dating scans; only the 12 week one. I want a dating one so I can put the picture in the grandparents Xmas cards. That's how we want to break the news:)

Happy anniversary 2mums!!!!!! At least you both forgot!!

To those that asked...no ms here, it's after dinner nausea for me!!
Oh and the boobs!!!!! As if a D cup wasn't big enough!!!!!!

Lisafr and missie, how are you guys doing?

Much love to everyone!


----------



## Lisasmith

She sounds like a wonderful doctor Ginny! So glad she makes you feel better :) are you still studying? I'm thinking of picking up a unit or 2 in sp1 maybe 1 unit Over sp4. 

Nana, good girl. Screw them!


----------



## Lisasmith

cossime said:


> You go girl nana!!! They should be lucky they still have you as it is!!
> 
> Good for you smithy!!! I'm going to have to find me one if those docs! They bulk bill in Melbourne but they do t give us dating scans; only the 12 week one. I want a dating one so I can put the picture in the grandparents Xmas cards. That's how we want to break the news:)
> 
> Happy anniversary 2mums!!!!!! At least you both forgot!!
> 
> To those that asked...no ms here, it's after dinner nausea for me!!
> Oh and the boobs!!!!! As if a D cup wasn't big enough!!!!!!
> 
> Lisafr and missie, how are you guys doing?
> 
> Much love to everyone!

They don't do them here either but they will if you don't know your dates. You might have to tell a fib love ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Ginny thats great news about your doc being so lovely, and that she is able to support you. I bet you are getting excited with moving day tomorrow! I hope it all goes smoothly and that you can settled nice and quickly in your lovely new house! And yes, i think you are right, i am so sick of the bullshit in this place its no wonder i get headaches. Im kinda hoping they come back with a no so I can just pack my shit and get the f outa here!!!

Yay for scan smithy! Thats great news hun xx

Not many days of your holiday left now cossie! Enjoy the last few hun :) Must say you have done a FAB job of staying in touch whilst you have been away!!

Squiggleybums i miss you gorgeous girl!!!!!!!! Hope you are having a fabbo day beautiful :) xx

Nice to see you back Taralyn :)

Sleep well Major!

Have a great day jayney, hope the weather is nice outside!!

Missed you rosie cheeks! My illness has delayed my mission a bit this week but stay tuned!!!

Lisa how are you feeling hun?

Lainey i hope you are feeling better today! 

Maddy that was such a full on thing to have happened to you yesterday, i hope she is feeling much better today xx

Angelcakes im sure you cannot wait for school holidays again!!!! Very jealous that you do get such long holidays (even tho im probably about to have a forced one myself!!!)

2mums the challenge has been set now for you to stay in touch when you are away in a few weeks - we will miss you!!!

Aby hun how are you doing today? Is it EDB's last day tomorrow? My memory is shite atm....hope you're not being given any more grief at work!

Well thats about the extent of my memory whilst in this angry little huff. Sorry to everyone i missed but sending much love xxxx


----------



## ginny83

I had SP3 off as I got the BFP just before it started and I knew I'd be down with MS. Glad I did as I really would have struggled this past month.

I'm doing 2 units in SP4 though - 104 and 202. Looking forward to studying again actually


----------



## Lisasmith

ginny83 said:


> I had SP3 off as I got the BFP just before it started and I knew I'd be down with MS. Glad I did as I really would have struggled this past month.
> 
> I'm doing 2 units in SP4 though - 104 and 202. Looking forward to studying again actually

104 is a walk in the park! Is 202 the art one? If so be prepared, it's heavy!


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh girls, i have the worst cramps today... and my temp today was super low again (wouldnt be the first time ive had a fall back rise, but still its enough to make me wonder if the egg did come to play at all!!!!!)

Ive just done an opk and its pretty much negative.

Grrr.

Stupid body.

Grrr.


----------



## ginny83

You'll have to see what your temps do, but don't they say the egg pops about 24-72 hours after a positive OPK (not sure if that also applies to CBFM)... so maybe you ended up Oing slightly later than FF says.

Did you enter a temp for today?


----------



## Newbie32

yeah its in there, very low!!!

CBFM says 12-36 hours, but the book (impatient womans guide to getting pregnant) talks about them and in some research apparently about 80% of people had o'd before the second peak reading.... grrr!


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Sash & Coss,

I am feeling super tired this week. I can&#8217;t keep my eyes open past 9pm at night. By 2pm in the afternoon I find myself yawing in the office. No ms which is really surprising as with DD I couldn&#8217;t keep my head out of the toilet bowl from 6wks - 16wks. But I do get nausea around 12ish & then it&#8217;s come back after dinner.


----------



## Newbie32

Glad you're in the clear so far for ms hun! Great news x

Hopefully the first tri will go quickly so you can get some energy back!


----------



## Melainey

Nanna hopefully it's a fallback rise :hugs:

Lisa that's great news :)

How are you Ginny?

Smithy how isthe ms?


----------



## Lisasmith

Sash, your body likes playing games!


----------



## Lisasmith

Lainey, the ms has decided to wipe me off my feet today and bring disgusting light headedness and a headache with it. So awesome. 

Ginny, no sp4 studying for me!


----------



## Abby27

Hey Ladies....having a very odd day today. the system crashed at work, so couldnt get a variety of things done, had to stick around for a meeting but thought id head home....then a staff member got sick, so i drove her home, then DH called to say that he was leaving work early too....so picked him up and now working from home. there has been some really shocking things going on in my workplace, but they dont directly impact me. I am something of a shoulder to many people though, so had lots of conversations, lots of crying on the shoulder etc. poor friends!

Nana i hear you on the confusing body thing! remember i had two positive ov test 9 days apart....so a few things it could be a fall back rise, you might gear up to O again if you havent already. 
my advice...for what its worth, having suffered the pain of looking back at my chart and seeing that i missed the window....keep having sex! just till you are confident that your temps show an O! it is after all the November Romp Bonanza! 
as for your work ...that man makes me want to use the C word! what was the final outcome?


it is EDB last day tomorrow...i havent even signed the card! in a week we will see her at a wedding, so i figure i will give her something then to get out of the baby shower. and then *hopefully* out of my life forever. 
advice on this one pls....do i unfriend her from FB? or just unsubscribe? (she told one of my team that she had unsubscribed to my page....whatever i dont care....or believe that to be true). how do you end a friendship?

Ginny: i do like the sound of your doctor hun! she sounds very good! i like that she is staying on top of your mental health, its so important that we all support each other on that front. mental health is the most important thing! 

i best get back to work! chat later my lovely sweet friends! xoxoxo


----------



## Maddy40

Grrr I just starting typing a long hello to everyone and the system updated andI lost it. Hate that! Well then I'll just say HI since the system doesn't want to play today ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Hope so Lainey! And yes smithy, stupid body!!!!

I think you're right abs, cramps did feel quite o like tho so confused!!! All I feel like doing right now I'd getting stuck into a few ciders after the shit day I've had, but don't want to mess with my temps! So might just have to stick to a couple lol...it was quite high yesterday tho, so I'm hoping cbfm hot it right :)

Lol at edb's card! One time a guy I couldn't stand left, and so I wrote 'REALLY sorry to see you go.' Knowing full well he would know it was pure sarcasm.... Catty, but gave me a smile! I'd just ditch her on fb, good riddance I say!!!

As for the rest of my day, my boss came back with a new casual contract. I'd basically said id go onto a day rate, instead of hourly, to keep it simple. A normal day for me is normally about 10-11 hours. They have included all this rubbish about minimums, and do this between these hours every day, and that my hours just be worked between certain times, but at least they changed it from an hourly rate and only 5 hours per day.....end result? They will get their minimum hours, and not a minute more. Looks like early afternoons for me from now until Christmas, or sooner if I choose! Not gonna complain too much about that rate and being home by 3.30!!! Idiots. They just lost a good deal of value for money!!!!!

Maddy it shits me when that happens! I better post this before I do the same and click the wrong button!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies! 

Abby I say unfriend her and forget her! Good riddance EDB!

Nana- good for you! I would love being done everyday at 3:30! And I agree, just keeping bd'ing to cover your bases!!

Lisa- hope you feel better soon! Get some rest!!

Maddy, Cossi, Kiwi, Lisa, Lainey, Angel, Lucy, Amber, Major, Skyle, Taralyn, Ginny, Ababa, and anyone I forgot, hi!! :wave:


----------



## ginny83

Newbie32 said:


> yeah its in there, very low!!!
> 
> CBFM says 12-36 hours, but the book (impatient womans guide to getting pregnant) talks about them and in some research apparently about 80% of people had o'd before the second peak reading.... grrr!

Haha sorry my brain is fried I thought today was Friday!! (even though we're moving on Friday and I know that!):wacko:

OK newbie I have a new theory. I think you O'd somewhere between CD 9 and 10 and this an secondary estrogen surge. I've read somewhere that a lot of women around 3dpo get a small surge of estrogen which caused their temps to dip. 

"Several days after ovulation, the increasing amount of estrogen produced by the corpus luteum may cause one or two days of fertile cervical mucus, lower basal body temperatures, or both. This is known as a "secondary estrogen surge"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luteal_phase#cite_note-5



Abs - not sure what unsubscribing means, but I wouldn't bother with her. You could ignore her or unfriend her - DF likes to keep people he doesn't really like as friends but then block them from all his pictures haha I always tease him about it.


----------



## Abby27

Well the aim is to cause the least amount of fuss and drama....now she is a drama queen, and queen bee of her little world that i have some mutual friends in. im prepared to lose those friends, or not see them regularly...i already know she bitches about me and my DH to them any way. it will cause a big drama when she goes to invite me to see the baby and im not a friend....and no she wouldnt get the hint in this subtle way...its tricky.

SO im thinking of doing the blocking thing from photos and such too. posts she can see, i never really say anything significant. there is also the possibility that all this talk about how rich she and her husband are is lies, and she will be back at work in 12 months (i hope to be gone, or leaving by then, but you just never know).


----------



## Lisasmith

Scan on Tuesday at 4:30 :) 

The doctor has very poor English but he kept saying "holy shit you have baby" holy shit you have four baby!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks gin!!!! It wouldn't be the first time I had a dip back after o, so fx that's all it is. I've decided these cramps aren't really o like anymore. Just uncomfortable.... Did know that it wouldn't be possible to get piece of mind this cycle tho, I dunno how much a cp messes with things!!! 

Good call abs, rise above and all that! You keep the control here hun!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Lol smithy!!!!!!! Pmsl!!!!! At least you're getting your scan! Just don't go seeing him for anything serious!!!! X


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Lol smithy!!!!!!! Pmsl!!!!! At least you're getting your scan! Just don't go seeing him for anything serious!!!! X

Gosh no! Lol 

I'm excited and nervous


----------



## Abby27

We can find out if that twin theory is holding up! (im teasing)

although surely we are going to twins at some point on this thread?...yes of course Kiwi


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny=- your dr sounds fantastic. Hope it gave you a little peace of mind, minus the score, which I dont think you should worry too much about, your DR is right. Congrats on getting your keys today too!!!

Abs- just block her! she's so annoying!

:jo: your boss/work are very interesting (the nicest way i could put it) but really a bunch of wankers. Yay for getting home early though!! Keep :sex: but i expect your temp to rise tomorrow, fx!!!!

i will try my darn-est to stay in touch while im gone, will be so difficult as in the past visits i barely have time to pee. But we've managed, so far, to not schedule too much, but being the holidays, and so much going on over there, and everything that has gone on this year i dare say things will come up and i'll be once again running around like a headless chook, but will at least try to have nightly check ins!! just dont talk too much!!!! hahahaha, asking the impossible, i know! 

saw my osteo today, love that womans work, ive been told to rest the next few days then ill be good as new!!! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> We can find out if that twin theory is holding up! (im teasing)
> 
> although surely we are going to twins at some point on this thread?...yes of course Kiwi

Don't even! That's kiwis area :rofl:


----------



## MajorBee

Morning lovely ladies :wave: 

Thanks for the well wishes for DD, she had one wake up at 1am and I dosed her up on paracetamol again. She's slept well otherwise, so hope she's better for it today.

Nana your work are awful! Well done on the half day hours and full day rate! 

Cossie, I think I barely managed a D cup when preggo / bf my DD - oh I miss my big boobies! Enjoy the end of your holiday.

Smithy, woohoo on the "dating scan". That doctor sounds hilarious, but I'd take nana's advice and not see him for anything serious!!!! No reason why we can't have two sets of twins on the thread... 

Ginny, your gp sounds fabulous, agree with Abs on the importance of mental health. So glad you've got a supportive dr, and one who shares an experience of later mc too. Great to have someone you can go see if you need to. Hope the move goes well and M settles into the new place easily! 

Abs, yay for EDB's last day! I go with the fb unsubscribe and avoid the drama. Hope you're feeling better x 

2mums, hope the packings going well for your trip, so nice to get to go spend time with family! Hahaha at us keeping the chatter down, you'll be catching up on paaaaaaages my love!

Taralyn, hehe at poas at 6dpo. Certified addict methinks! Think of it as your first false negative :) 

Lainey, how you feeling chicken? Has that ms buggered off yet?

Helloooooo to everyone else, Maddy, missie, kiwi-girl (are you 6dpo too?) Lisa, Skyle (still got that bfp hon?), Jayne, ababa, angel, zoom :wave:

AFM period is due today, maybe tomorrow. Temp looks ok this morning but I'm not poas today. Had a nighttime wee and just don't feel like seeing a "no" today. If I make it Saturday with no witch I'll test then, but I'm pretty sure I've wasted my last test this cycle and will be gearing up for the NRB and December bfp club - I think there'll be a few of us!


----------



## number2woohoo

Ginny, love I am so glad you have such a good GP. Just putting it out there - is there anything I can do? Would it help to talk about it more? I am here if you would like to, as are many of our friends here.
Newbie - Geez your boss is a tosser.
Abs - someone who says shit about you is not your friend. Defriend them (See - FRIEND - FB is for ppl who are your FRIEND) and do not look back. Life is far too short to waste time on people who are nasty or rude or mean or any of that.


----------



## Lisasmith

number2woohoo said:


> Ginny, love I am so glad you have such a good GP. Just putting it out there - is there anything I can do? Would it help to talk about it more? I am here if you would like to, as are many of our friends here.
> Newbie - Geez your boss is a tosser.
> Abs - someone who says shit about you is not your friend. Defriend them (See - FRIEND - FB is for ppl who are your FRIEND) and do not look back. Life is far too short to waste time on people who are nasty or rude or mean or any of that.

Abs - listen to the wise Amanda


----------



## Abby27

Amanda, what id like...is for you to come to my work and just sort her out for me! may be a nana, some major bees and 2 nuns in the background...as well as the rest of the crew!

for some reason this woman just makes me so mad i turn inarticulate and stupid!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies another crazy day for me!!! But am now at the movies with my man - it is about to start so can't chat now! Am all caught up though and will jump on tonight for a proper catch up! Love x


----------



## Abby27

So my DH just said that if i want to get his SA done that is fine, just make the appt and say where to go....so....do i just go to my GP to start with? i know a few of you have had it done, does he have to go to the GP to?


----------



## Newbie32

Hi angel cakes!!!!

Nfi abs, only discussed with my Gyno but I do believe a gp can order xxx


----------



## Abby27

I guess i will go when ive got more time in Dec, my doc only works Wed and Fri....i wont go to anyone else (she understands my anxiety disorder). 

this month....its all about NRB!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I'm not going to comment on all the posts, instead, I am going to dedicate this opst to two very special people!

Ginny & 2Mums - I just want to thank you both so much for sticking around after your BFPs. You both got them so early on in our little group, and we have seen so many people come & go when they want somewhere to flaunt a positive stick & then bail.... just wanted to tell you both that you're awesome & we all love you & are so glad that a silly little line on a silly little stick didn't make you girls bail on us. (ps, using those words for effect...we all know there is NOTHING silly about a second line!!!) I think we all knew the potential out little group had, and look how far we have all come together, all been through a lot of ups & downs together, and we will continue to do that!!! xoxoxox 

ok.....one comment...Ginny - so glad you saw a great doc hun, it will do wonders for you! xox

Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok! Sorry I didn't comment, I am half way through catchin up & I will finish when i get home - I'm going out for tea! 

have a good night!


----------



## Lisasmith

MajorBee said:


> Smithy, woohoo on the "dating scan". That doctor sounds hilarious, but I'd take nana's advice and not see him for anything serious!!!! No reason why we can't have two sets of twins on the thread...

You should have seen his face when the pee stick turned positive. He was so excited and kept saying holy shit! 

Nooooo twins


----------



## Taralyn_m

Ginny- Your doctor sounds wonderful, it must help to know that she really knows what you are going through.
Cossi- I giggled a bit about the boobs, when I had my daughter I went from a DD to an F during pregnancy and then when my milk came in after she was born I couldnt get into a G cup! I ended up having to have a supersized bra specially ordered in! lmao.
Newbie (are you Nana? )- Im glad to be back! Hope that your body plays ball and gives you an obvious O date, my temps where up and down until I Od on CD 21 silly pcos. The info about the O happening before the second peak reading is interesting, I was working on the proviso that I would o 12-36 hours after the last positive OPK.. it did work that way this month but I will keep that in mind.
Lisa- lmao! I want to see that doc just for the giggle 
2mums- have a wonderful trip, how exciting! Ohhh and the shopping :D
Major- FX for the witch to stay away, BFP baby dust to you!!!!
Abby- sound like a hard one having to work with the woman, I would pull away and change your settings on FB so she cant see much of you. 
And--- 2nd what quigley said, I havnt been a part of this thread long but you guys are so supportive its wonderful.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> I'm not going to comment on all the posts, instead, I am going to dedicate this opst to two very special people!
> 
> Ginny & 2Mums - I just want to thank you both so much for sticking around after your BFPs. You both got them so early on in our little group, and we have seen so many people come & go when they want somewhere to flaunt a positive stick & then bail.... just wanted to tell you both that you're awesome & we all love you & are so glad that a silly little line on a silly little stick didn't make you girls bail on us. (ps, using those words for effect...we all know there is NOTHING silly about a second line!!!) I think we all knew the potential out little group had, and look how far we have all come together, all been through a lot of ups & downs together, and we will continue to do that!!! xoxoxox
> 
> ok.....one comment...Ginny - so glad you saw a great doc hun, it will do wonders for you! xox
> 
> Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok! Sorry I didn't comment, I am half way through catchin up & I will finish when i get home - I'm going out for tea!
> 
> have a good night!

:hugs: you're a gorgeous woman, inside and out!!! Thanks, made me smile. I am far to invested in you and the rest of these women to bail, plus you all still put up with my constant bitching, issues, questions, concerns, and day to day crap!! ;) I cannot wait for those waiting to get their bfps, my fingers are always crossed for them. And I look forward to those bfps, the births, and pictures of our bubs flooding our thread and fb. :flower::flower:


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> Amanda, what id like...is for you to come to my work and just sort her out for me! may be a nana, some major bees and 2 nuns in the background...as well as the rest of the crew!
> 
> for some reason this woman just makes me so mad i turn inarticulate and stupid!

Oh I'd like to sort her out for you too, love.
I'm right in the mood too - had a stand up disagreement in the middle of the office today with a staff member, grr.


----------



## Maddy40

Abby27 said:


> So my DH just said that if i want to get his SA done that is fine, just make the appt and say where to go....so....do i just go to my GP to start with? i know a few of you have had it done, does he have to go to the GP to?

Abby FWIW we got the first 2 done with a pathology request from the GP. But when we went to the Fertility Specialist he basically said those GP-ordered tests don't contain enough info for specialist diagnostics and promptly ordered a new SA with a whole lot of other tests (like common genetic disorders).


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, yes I'm nana taralyn! And I think cbfm is different to opks cos it looks at estrogen as well as lh, so trust what your lh tests tell you!

Dh took me out for dinner. I don't think the wine will help my temps dammit!!!

Must snooze, love you all, night xx


----------



## Maddy40

Anyone want to learn to give yourself injections in the stomach? Kiwi is already an expert and I'm about to join her! Seriously though, I have a 10 year old diabetic relative that uses this injection pens daily, so surely I can too?!


----------



## Newbie32

Ps squeegs. You rock. XX


----------



## Trying2b2mums

g'night :jo: 

maddy- you can do it, just concentrate on the end outcome!!! concentrate on the reason, and know that in months time, you'll be wishing for a injection in the tummy rather than be pushing out a human being ;) it'll be worth it. Hope its not too terrible though!! (ive never minded needles/shots, but then again, never had to do it myself) xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Night sash!

Maddy that does not sound fun - I would chicken out !!! Hopefully the injections will lead to a beautiful bubba! For you and for kiwi! 

Ditto to what shell wrote :) so glad you both stuck around!

On the boobs front I am hoping to be a C cup when preg - I barely fill a B at the moment!

I hope af stays away major! 

Good luck with NRB to all partaking! I get my results tomorrow and am hoping I can join the rompfest too! Not liking my chances though - just not feeling positive about the whole thing at the moment - oh well I'll have a better idea of where I stand tomorrow arvo.


----------



## Abby27

Angel, I'm sure there will be a romp fest when you are all clear to TTC! In fact I promise!


----------



## Taralyn_m

can someone tell me how to put my chart in my sig?


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks for the support, ladies. I must say DH was more focused on the fact that we've been "ordered" to have sex every 2 days from CD8 until just after insemination ;)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lol maddy! I bet he didn't mind hearing that!

Taralyn you need to go to fertility friend then click on 'sharing' then 'get code' then copy the bb thumbnail code into you bnb signature


----------



## Pauls_angel

Speaking of charts mine has gone nuts this month!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel- the world has great things waiting for you, i know bc you are wonderful person, and have amazing karma stored up, i am feeling positive for you, and have my hopes up and fx for good test results back tomorrow. we love you!!!! xxx

maddy- yay for DH, hahaha, bet he was thrilled, enjoy it!!! 

on the boob front, side and back, :rofl: i feel like they are taking over, how is one meant to see a pregnant belly when they cant see past their own boobs!!! Just had to buy some new bras this week, so depressing, cant wait til they are gone!! but for now, its a good cause so will suffer through it ;)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh dear amber! You will need to get a full length mirror so you can fully appreciate your bump despite you ample boobage!


----------



## Taralyn_m

Thanks Angel :thumbup:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Nice cross hairs taralyn!


----------



## Taralyn_m

Thanks, I was relieved when they showed up, I really had thought that I wouldn't O without intervention as my cycles are still long despite losing 14kg on doctors advice. I guess it must have helped even if it takes me a bit longer to get there!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Awesome job on the weight loss! I hope you catch it this month!

Heading to bed now lovely ladies! Night! X


----------



## ginny83

number2 - Thanks for the offer :hugs: maybe next time I'm have a crap moment I'll take you up on it x

M2Q - thanks so much for those lovely words. Trust me I'm beyond grateful that I stuck around, I honestly don't know how I would have coped through this past month with all your ladies support. Seriously, this little group means so much to me - so glad I can count you all as friend :cloud9:

Angel - Can't wait to hear about tomorrow's results :) Maybe the crazy temps are the meds working?

2mums - don't worry about how much you can check in on us, we'll just update you as the BFPs come in ;)

Taralyn - I was about to ask you what your picture was of. I could tell it was 2 people but I thought one of them was holding a baby underwater - I just figured out that it's a bouquet!!! I think I need glasses hahaha


----------



## ginny83

PS. We went and had a look at our house tonight and dropped off a carload of stuff. So excited that it'll be sleeping in it tomorrow!! 

Angel when you do get the keys to your place?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny83 said:


> PS. We went and had a look at our house tonight and dropped off a carload of stuff. So excited that it'll be sleeping in it tomorrow!!
> 
> Angel when you do get the keys to your place?

big day tomorrow ginny!!! :dance::dance::dance: so awesome!! good luck with it all, dont work too hard! ;) So excited for you!

edit: ill give rosie my USA cell phone number so she can text me any big/good news!!! ;)


----------



## number2woohoo

Good idea 2nuns
Good luck with the move today Ginny!!


----------



## Abby27

HAPPY MOVING DAY GINNY! i hope it all goes well for you!


----------



## Newbie32

Happy moving day Ginny!!!!!! Hope it all goes smoothly today :)

And good luck with your test results today angelcakes!!!

Last day of permanent employment....(for now as dh reminds me, I told him he should just get a new job paying the big bucks so I never have to go back lol)

Hope everyone has a great Friday :)

Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: HI GIRLS,

I know I have been MIA. Still getting over the wedding at the weekend! :)
But hopefully I will back on track now.

MADDY - good luck with all the injections etc. Yep I feel like a bit of an expert in them. I found the easiest way was to ice the area. This kinda stings after a while but you will appreciate it. Grab a bit of fat and hold it tight so it hurts a little and inject then. The first one is very tough but they do get easier as you go on. Each night alternate the sides. And I am sure the nurse/dr told you to inject below the belly button. I wish you all the very best with it all. Fingers crossed for you. xx

NEWBIE - enjoy your last day of work. Well enjoy it as much as you can. You will feel so much better when you get out of there and less stressed. I think your boss is scaring your eggs into hiding. Imagine what will happen next month when you are free from him (TWINS!!!!) as for the ovulation.... I knew exactly when I ovulated and I still think I might have missed it. A wedding and too many vinos I think. Oh well next month.

SMITHY - let us know how you get on with your date scan. Are you going to find out what sex the baby is or is it to early for that?

GINNY - happy moving day! It is pretty exciting that you are getting into your new house. 

ANGEL - good luck with your test results. I am sure your levels will be showing a lot of improvement. Let us know how you get on. 

2MUMS - not long now until your trip home. You must be sooooo excited. Gosh I am so excited for you. I have been listening to my "Aussie Mixed CD" all this week. Feeling a little sentimental :) You will have to try and meet up with Rosie (if you are nearby but USA is like OZ you are probably on one side of the country to another. 

MAJOR - how is all is the blighty? It is cold and very miserable here in the Emerald Isle. They are predicting a winter like 2yrs ago when all the transport was halted and pipes froze. Not looking forward to that.

EVERYONE ELSE A BIG HELLO TO YOU. Sorry for not all personal messages. I have been keeping up to date and following you all. Promise :)

As for me all is going good, except I have gotten an eye infection from my contacts so I look like someone has poked me in the eye and I have to wear my glasses. Not happy about that. I really hate wearing glasses. I have a scan next friday to start the next cycle of injections. These ones aren't so bad. They are the IUI injections so the dose is alot smaller and its only one needle (thank god) of course my fingers are still crossed that we caught the egg this month. A friend of ours announced that she is pregant and due in May. All exciting there. Last night DH and I had a "date night" and went to the cinema to see The Sapphires! I really enjoyed it. Got some of my Aussie accent back I hope :rofl: and well that is about it for me. And I am enjoying doing nothing and being nowhere!

Anyhow, happy Friday girls. Hope you all have a wonderful day !!!XXXXX


----------



## Abby27

Nana was that a temp rise or wine this morning? enjoy the last official day! i told my DH last night that he should get a better paying job so i can take some time off! he is going to look into it! hahahahaha

Kiwi i hope you caught it to! but really glad to hear you in a good a place

Today is going to be a touch unpleasant. they announce who will be getting the axe today! so the staff members impacted had to apply for a new roles, and several people will be unsuccessful! how awful to be coming into work today wondering if it is your last day!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi abs. I hope Ur not one that might get the axe! Gosh that is very worrying to go into work today! How are u anyway Hun!


----------



## Lisasmith

Happy moving day Ginny! I'm so excited for you!

Nana, hope today goes smoothly xx 

Kiwi, unfortunately it's too early to find out the sex but we will know in about 8 weeks :) glad you're doing well love


----------



## Newbie32

Happy friday to you to kiwi! I really hope that you have managed to catch the egg this time tho....and that there wont be a need for those injections - but if not - then i hope this is the one! PS, you can have the sasha twins!!!!! After seeing what my sis went through with hers I would be very afraid to have multiples!!!

Morning abs :) That doesnt sound very pleasant at all. One of my colleagues in QLD is letting about 40 people go today (we are closing a factory up there)...its part of the job and i understand it, the unfortunate thing is that word got 'out' about this about a month ago and he had to flat out lie to their faces and say it wasnt happening, now he has to tell them today is their last day....i do not envy him at all!!!

As for my temp, i had a couple of drinks, but nothing enough to affect temps i dont think - it normally takes a fair amount of alcohol to give me an alchotemp, so im hoping its got my dates right and that was just a fall back rise yesterday!!!

I hate the tww.

Much love girls!!! XXX


----------



## SJayne22

Hi ladies! Irs friday!

Sorry to hear that abs, hope your job is safe but it cant be easy to see colleagues go through that!

Nana great temp today, your colleague must be having a nightmare! 

Maddy good luck with the injections, sounds like kiwi knows her stuff and hope you both catch that eggy!

Hello all my other girlies!

I have a problem but it seems a bit insensitive when there is serious talk of peoples jobs being lost!


----------



## Abby27

My job is ok! i think i would be a little excited if i was going! but i guess stressed to. i used to manage one of the teams being affected so a lot of good people. i hope that they have shown some compassion, one single woman just bought a house! another single woman is in her 60s and would find it difficult to get another job. so....tough. 

im doing ok! was pretty dark earlier this week, but somehow got myself out of that hole! lots of support from all of you here, and my DH, and just move onto the November Romp Bonanza!

nana at least you had a quick ov! ive said it before, i hate waiting to ov way more than tww!


----------



## Abby27

Share the problem Jayne!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi janey - a problem shared is a problem halved as they say. So share away. We will tell u if it's insensitive :rofl: just joking


----------



## MajorBee

Hi girls :wave:

Nice to see you Kiwi - got those fingers crossed you caught that eggy. What dpo are you?? Its getting pretty chilly here too hon. My folks are coming over for Christmas and they're gonna freeeeeeze their backsides off! They're already complaining about it :haha: Its a lovely 25-30 C where they are. 

Jayne, problem shared, problem halved? Go for it. 

Ginny, happy moving day honey :)

Abs, hope it all goes okay at work today and the people you're most worried about are safe with their jobs. 

Nana, nice temp spike. What's a "fallback" temp on a chart mean?

Hi to everyone else :wave:

AFM witch hasn't turned up today, but body is making all the right noises so I expect her tomorrow. Still not going to test again unless she hasn't arrived by Sat. I've never been longer than 30 day cycle without being pregnant, so I'd feel okay testing on Saturday if she's still AWOL. Fingers crossed for a small miracle eh?

DD is still unwell bless her, hope she sleeps well again tonight & is feeling tip-top tomorrow.


----------



## MajorBee

Ha, great minds Kiwi! You posted while I was tap-tap-tapping away :)


----------



## Newbie32

Tell us Jayney!!! We all have shit going on at some point, doesnt mean that yours is any less important!

Major a fallback rise can happen on 2/3 dpo because of a (trying to remember what ginny posted the other day!!!) secondary estrogen surge following o??? Erm....i think its something like that anyway. I had one a couple charts ago...i dont think it really means anything tho!!! Just that my body is being STUPID!!! FX for you that she stays away!

It is raining and miserable here today, and kinda suiting my mood tbh!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Ok well, last month i was all over the place and so were my hormones so didnt feel like bding. Now things are better and dh knows that but he never initiates things. Even before last month, he always says i assumed you were tired or assumed you were busy. So this morning his effort is saying to me "ive brushed my teeth, im ready so come on". I just got up and went downstairs. Not sure the bfp will even get a chance at this rate!


----------



## MajorBee

Oh yes, I do remember reading Ginny's post now, cheers. I often get EWCM around 7 dpo and its for the same reason according to Dr Google; oestrogen surge to do with body prepping the uterus lining for the egg I think?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

SJayne22 said:


> Ok well, last month i was all over the place and so were my hormones so didnt feel like bding. Now things are better and dh knows that but he never initiates things. Even before last month, he always says i assumed you were tired or assumed you were busy. So this morning his effort is saying to me "ive brushed my teeth, im ready so come on". I just got up and went downstairs. Not sure the bfp will even get a chance at this rate!

We have all been there janey. Going through all the stuff I have been through the passed few weeks BDing was far from my mInd but I did it the right days. I am lucky that DH will take it whenever it's offered just incase I have a "moment" and he doesn't get it for a while :) sometimes I think men get pms more then us! 
Melainey now she is the best one for this. She will exactly what to say and what to do. She gives 50 shades a whole new colour :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh jayney sometimes men are such pests!!!!!!! As if we dont have a hard enough time of it without having to deal with them and their moods and saying stupid shit as well!!!

Ive actually just noticed your ticker Jayney - it looks like you started ttc just 6 days after me!! 

Major i normally get ewcm just before i get AF. Last cycle i had a teeny tiny bit but not as much as normal, and that was my CP. So this month i am hoping i dont see any at all!!!

Edit - 6 days before me....my brain has not kicked into gear today!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

40 more sleeps until Christmas 
 Well 39 for the Aussie folk :) 

That should cheer everyone up :xmas16:


----------



## Newbie32

lol kiwi!

Cheer us up or horrify those who havent even started to think about chrissy yet (like me!!!!!!!)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I can't wait! I looovvveeeee Christmas. I have everyone's sorted well I know what I want to get just have to buy them. Must sort out the oz ones soon as they need to be posted by end of the month. I bought new Christmas decorations just the other day. Is it too early to play Xmas songs???? Lol


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Right off to bed. Have a great day girls


----------



## Newbie32

night night kiwi, sweet dreams hun!!!

(and no you can play as many christmas songs as you like if it means you stay in this happy place gorgeous!!!!)


----------



## Newbie32

Hmmm...when did my BNB status change from 'Active' to 'Chat Happy' ???

Maybe they are trying to tell me something....


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks girls, i guess i was a bit moody as it was freezing on the golf course and it has made me ill. Maybe after af goes.it will be better!

Yay for christmas songs kiwi!


----------



## SJayne22

I noticed that too.about our dates! Maybe we can both get a bfp this month! We got married in april so started that month, what made you decide?


----------



## MajorBee

Maybe nana chatterbox!


----------



## MajorBee

Night night girls x


----------



## Newbie32

I hope you feel better soon Jayney!

As for us, hubby has been keen as for ages....but i was the one being selfish and not wanting to give up my sports etc!!! We actually thought that would be the 'right time' because it would have meant i could still finish my netball season, wouldnt have been too big to still do my rides etc - clearly that worked eh! Now i dont give a stuff about my sports and just want a baby!! Its funny the way life works....

Ah well :)


----------



## Newbie32

Night major!! Sweet dreams for you too :)


----------



## Newbie32

OMG

It just made me an ADDICT!!!!

bahahahaha


----------



## SJayne22

Yeah, i dont care about timing now, just want it so badly the same as you. 

Dog.has an anoying new habit of digging massive holes in the garden! Aaahhhh! Especially as we are renting! Time for his morning run me thinks!

Catch ya later  xx oh and night night major xx


----------



## Abby27

Nana your status was chat happy for a while....i noticed it the other day adn wondered how i got mine!

jayne, oh I hear ya! the whole TTC has left me with zero interest in BD! with such long cycles to, you really have to prepare yourself for quite a lot of action! 

reading something good, may be not 50 shades, but something romantic might be a good start. im all for reading a little bit of light female erotic fiction! ha! im serious though. good stories, but with an erotic side&#8230;.not mills and boon, but good. If your interested I can tell you some good novels! ive ordered some more off amazon but im waiting for them to arrive. 

ive told my DH that this month its just going to have to be all the time, no question, no not in the mood (he always seems to be in the wrong mood when I ovulate. he doesn&#8217;t know that is the time, it just always seems to happen, and then I yell at him&#8230;.which makes the chances of BD even less! so when I told him the plan for this month he told me that was fine, but I should re-think the old t-shirt im currently wearing to bed&#8230;.i couldve hit him for that, but I guess that&#8217;s fair!

this is what is happening at work at the moment: the teams with expected job loss are just sitting around waiting to hear, anxious and nervous. no one has told them when they will be informed, or even how. some have already packed up! their manager, who replaced me, and has snubbed me ever since, has taken the day off!!!!!!!!!!!!! as it would seem have most other managers. COME ON! so ive been sitting with them, just talking about other stuff, keeping their minds busy on stories and such.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Gi girls! All caught up finally. 

Abby, shittu day today. And de friend that bitch & don't give her a gift for baby. You can't give a gift then end a friendship. Mixed signals. 

Nana, hope today gets better. Beautiful temp rise as I suspected. Getting excited for my mini break soon! 

Have a good day Everuone. Too tired to catch up. Stayed up late with a friend & just can't do it like I used to. Lol xx


----------



## Abby27

Nit even a really noisy xylophone?


----------



## Maddy40

Morning ladies. I will be working tonight so will catch up with everyone's news then. Just came on to edit my siggy - no more temping as I imagine I will be doing enough symptom spotting this cycle, I just don't need the stress.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Squeegs :)

Lol abs, if i were you i would defriend and do my very best to never have to speak to her again!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

GOOD LUCK MADDY!!!

Im hoping to ditch the thermo again soon too, hate seeing that stupid looking chart in mine!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs, you know I live the annoying toys. She will find some way to make you feel like shit about it. I would avoid her & de friend her. I get you though, I am the same with dss mum, can't stand her, but even more than that, I can't stand how much I try to please her. Do what's right for you, when the time is right, you will be able to move forward. 

Nana, won't need thermometer after this time anyway! 

Good luck maddy!


----------



## Newbie32

Hope so squeegs!

Just got my 'final' payslip....gosh i wish they looked like this one every month!!!!!

My boss just called to make sure i put in my sick leave form for Weds, he says, sorry again you're being made redundant again, i said yeah well its your fault, so save your sorries!!!!!! Assssssshhhhhooooooolllllllllllle


----------



## Newbie32

gosh its quiet on here today!

Abs i hope your day is going as well as it can be in the circumstances hun!!

xx


----------



## Abby27

All done now. A few sad goodbyes but quite a few asked to go. Just one guy didn't ask and made redundant..EDB said to me "I'm so glad they got rid of him he is a douche" ....so keeping to her EDB title! What an insensitive cow


----------



## Newbie32

Well i am glad its done now hun! Hopefully you have a nice relaxing weekend ahead of you xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Jayney, I think we all have days like that. Or rather, days when our husbands are like that. xo
Newbie cheers to a good payslip!
Angel are you still getting your test results today?
Abs, she is not your friend, stop trying to be nice and polite to someone who doesn't give two shits about you. xo


----------



## Abby27

Yes I am very much looking forward to getting out of here! 

Are you looking forward to short work days from now on? Your doggies will be happy!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks number2 :)

And yes abs, I'm sure my puppies will be wrapped for extra playtime everyday!!!! It will be early afternoons until Christmas, but I'd say I'll be at home they Jan too cos the job Market is so quiet over the break, I might struggle to go back!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yes, very quiet. I like it, easy to catch up. Lol

Nana glad you said that to your boss. Let him know he totally fucked you over & you have no respect left for him. 

Abs, what a shitty day!

Jayney, I agree, we all go through phases like that. I used to feel like walking on eggshells when approaching bd sometimes. Dh once said to me he likes that I have a higher sex drive than him cos it means he can get it whenever he wants it. What a dick. I find the best thing to do is to talk about it when it's not just before or after sex. Then it's a subjective chat rather than getting the emotions in the way if you think each other ate having a dig about the sex. Dh & I struggle sometimes cos I want him to want me, he's not in the mood, he feels guilty. We just go in circles if we don't talk. Talking makes everything ok. And be honest, tell him how you feel.


----------



## Newbie32

Great advice as usual shellybear!!!! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi- so good to see your face back. yeah rosie and i in the states is about sydney to the kimberley, lol. I hate wearing my glasses too, but ive had to the last few months, my eyes have been getting super dry (and over all i have dry skin and cant get enough water) so no contacts til birth i think :/ Lovely date night, i still havent seen that movie, will rent it soon i think, 

:jo: happy last permanent day!!! You are an addict!!! 

major- fx for you still. hope dd feels better soon

abby- :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Trying2b2mums said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> PS. We went and had a look at our house tonight and dropped off a carload of stuff. So excited that it'll be sleeping in it tomorrow!!
> 
> Angel when you do get the keys to your place?
> 
> big day tomorrow ginny!!! :dance::dance::dance: so awesome!! good luck with it all, dont work too hard! ;) So excited for you!
> 
> edit: ill give rosie my USA cell phone number so she can text me any big/good news!!! ;)Click to expand...

I'll send daily updates for you!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all - waiting at the docs to get my results!

Ginny I get my keys on the tenth of jan - happy moving day to you today!

Sash happy last day of work!

Hi to all else - will jump on for a proper catch up when I get home after the docs!

Love you all x


----------



## Abby27

YAAY that awful day is over! YAAY!!! got home to a little care package from 2nuns! thankyou! the doggy loved it, and i love my presents to! very sweet!

As for EDB, i just want to walk away knowing that i didnt get bitchy, i just let it end its natural way. when she isnt in my day to day life, im sure things will get better. as it is we havent socialised with that group of friends for over a year, so it wont be a rude shock....just got to get through the wedding next weekend and it will be over.
re the gift, as i know i will be asked by several people (at the wedding next week) if im attending one of the baby showers im going to be able to say, no sorry cant make it, but im sending along a little gift. im certainly not spending any money. 
im very excited that this chapter of my life will be closed shortly!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby - sounds great! very big of you. don't listen to my bitchiness! It's easy for me to tell you what to do, but put me in your shoes and I would do the same. If you feel good about yourself at the end of the day, that's all that matters! And DEFO go the xylophone!! haha 

Angel, really looking forward to hearing your results, hope it's all good!


----------



## Abby27

i actually really appreciate the advice, and a part of me wishes i could just say some pretty honest but mean things to her face, then unfriend and away we go. i know i wouldnt articulate it well, and in some way i would be the one looking like a bitch despite the evidence of years of abuse from this woman. 
you guys are looking out for me too! and i love you all for it!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Well I got my results and I couldn't be happier - my medication level was spot on and my thyroid levels are back in the normal range!!! So I am allowed to FTC again straight away!!! And I think I ov'd yesterday or today - still have heaps of ewcm so am praying I haven't missed it!!! Tonight I join the NRB!!! Have already warned DH so that he is mentally prepared! We not going to tell anyone (apart from you all of course) that we are trying again so that we have no pressure - we are really hoping that we get lucky and fall straight away and can then announce it to our parents as a Christmas surprise! Am absolutely beaming with joy right now - will be hard to hide my excitement from my in laws when they get home!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Abby27

YAAAY bring on the November Romp Bonanza! that is such awesome awesome news Angel! i am thrilled for you!


----------



## Abby27

Oh by the way, if anyone is feeling some pressure about the NRB its ok, if we dont all get BFP or if some of us (me) ovulate really late it will be in time for the 
*December Bonk Festival or DBF*

and may be even a January Gyrating Jubilee JGJ

So we are good


----------



## MissieT

Hey - how slack do I feel, not posted for days but have been keeping up to date (just) and thinking of you girls and sending out positive thoughts - hope you got them. 

I'm not going to comment on everything but......

NRB - ha ha, let the bonkathon commence!

Newbie - hope your last day has gone well. You must have such mixed emotions. Sending much love and I hope there is a bit of wine involved this evening. I hope the casual work works to your advantage (and your bank accounts!) and that your perfect new job is just around the corner. 

Ginny - massive congratulations on the move. And so good to hear your doctor is so good (you could always pop to Smithy's for a giggle though!)

Major - have everything crossed for testing tomorrow :)

Angel - that is amazing news :) enjoy your night tonight ;)

Abby - been thinking of you today with all the shit going on at work - hope it was ok. Good riddance to EDB! The Facebook one is tricky - I would probably just change my settings so as not to rock the boat but I also wouldn't want her to know that she'd affected me that badly or give her fuel for her gossiping and bitching. If you change your settings now you can always defriend her later. But she is a bitch and makes me very angry!

Maddy - good luck with the injections :)

2Mums - woohoo for holiday :) hope the packing is going well!

Got my blood results back and all good, went up from 180 to 3300 in the week :) Got my scan booked for Dec 21st and booking in at the hospital 10 Jan :) I'm just holding on right now to the fact that based on track record by the time I have my booking in appt I'll only have 2ish weeks of ms left! Been feeling pretty bad the last few days - seabands and ice pops out in force but not really cutting it. To be honest though I am happy that I feel sick cause I worry so much that its kind of nice to have some reassurance. Not so sure about the level of reassurance it should give me and don't care as long as it stops me worrying. On the flip side I keep realising how lucky I am and getting giggly excited - hormone crazy! Off for a weekend in the country with friends tonight and will be off network til Monday - have a good weekend all and looking forward to catching up on Mon!


----------



## Newbie32

Yay angel!!!!! Best news EVER!!!! Get it on girlfriend!

Haven't caught up on this arvo's posts yet, but rushing out and had to see if angelcakes had her tests back!!! 

Woohoo!!!


----------



## MajorBee

Quick rope by this morning to say hi and YAY angel for ttc again! That's just the best news! 

Oh and lol abs about the plans for the coming months, so funny. 

Enjoy your Friday night. OH is home to look after DD ( who was up a lot more last night bless her! ) so I'm off to work.


----------



## MajorBee

Rope = stop apparently!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Angel!!!!!!! :thumbup: OMG! So freaking happy for you!!! Cried happy tears even! :flower:
:happydance::happydance::dance::wohoo::dance::happydance::happydance:

:sex::dust::sex:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ANGEL!!!! OMG! I am so happy for you! and what perfect timing! I really hope you get lucky & catch it straight away, if not, you're back in the saddle now! So glad you started charting again so you know where you're at! woo hoo!

UUMMM>>>>MISSIE.........just throwing it out there...those numbers are incredibly high! howlong between tests?? LADIES - I think we have our twinnies!! 

Abs - you crack me up!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks my lovelies! Am just over the moon! Am not holding my breath for this month as i think i may have just missed it - checked cm again about half an hour ago and was more watery than ewcm now but will still be going for it tonight and the next few days just in case! Am just so happy to be back in the game!

Missie so pleased your levels have gone up so much! Must be a relief to know that your preg is progressing as it should be!

Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Squeegs you could be right - Missie how do you feel about multiples?!


----------



## Melainey

Hey everyone..

read through everything but am not going to comment on everything.

Kiwi really hoping that you caught that eggy :)

I agree with what shelly said it was beautiful!

Angel that is fantastic news :hugs: I am soooooo thrilled for you and P! Let's hippie you catch that eggy Vertu very soon xxx 

Jayne I think that sometimes our dh's get just as caught up about the while ttc thing as we do. I know with me,I think D gated the fact that we were just having sex when planned and felt a little used! Don't take it personally tho honey Xx (easier said than done, cause I'm a fiery f*cker haha) 

Hi to all you beautiful ladies Xx

As for me, I'm wrecked! Also duffered ladies, when do the mood swings stop? I have turned into satan on a bad day and poor D is getting it haha I font think it will be long until I'm biting the heads off bats and riding my broom around town!


----------



## Abby27

Wait till you hear Feb! It's a bit rude!

Angel you will make such a great mum! I'm picturing us, with baby bumps watching our doggies play in the park! It's a nice picture


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ANGEL - woohoo that is fantastic news. Have fun this weekend :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hey Lainey! nice to see you again! hope you're feeling better & that D hangs in there while the moods hang around! haha 

Abs - I'm imagining something along the lines of FebFuckFest??? lol

Angel, it is just the best news. So overdue for good news for you two! I told you it's all coming together for you - the new year will bring a new home, a new addition to the family, a new lease on life after the shit time you've had lately! How are you feeling? less tired? You will get pregnant and go back to the tiredness. lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Abs I love that mental picture! Lets hope we can make it a reality very soon!!! 

I also thought of a rude one for Feb! Made me blush cos I don't say 'that' word!!!

Lainey! Missed you gorgeous! Hope the yucky feeling and the mood swings ease up soon! X

Feeling heaps better shell but still tired not quite back to normal yet but way better than I was prior to meds!


----------



## MajorBee

Haha Squeegee, FFF was my first thought too. Too funny Abs. Let's hope we're all too tired & full of ms to take part! 

I'm walking to work telling myself I'm not pregnant! No witch yet and to don't want to let the hope in. I'd rather expect her and not get ahead of myself to testing tomorrow. It's sooooo hard!


----------



## Melainey

Thank girlies :) I'm sure he will be fine haha God I thought I was going to explode last night all Because he wouldn't get me a bag of hour chips hahaha :rofl: 

Angel missed you to sweetness Xx I'm soooooo super happy for you guys seriously have been waiting for you to be able to try again! You're going to be a fear munn  

Got my medicare card sorted woo hoo, soooooo happy haha

Also had mormons knock on my door today!,I wonder what happens when the mormons and the jahovas meet in the street? Do they have a God off? (don't mean to offend any of tipi lovely ladies :) ) x


----------



## Abby27

Yeah Feb is going to be great fff.!!!

Haha


----------



## Abby27

Major that chart is looking good...how long is ur usual lp?


----------



## MajorBee

Usually 14, its pretty regular.


----------



## Abby27

Ok, well poas tomorrow :)


----------



## number2woohoo

How lovely that you're all looking forward to February Full o Fun.


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel - awesome news my love xo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Amanda - how are you today hun?


----------



## Taralyn_m

CRAP CRAP CRAPPITY CRAP CRAP CRAP!!!! :hissy:

I started a little brown spotting this morning, at first I thought yay! implantation...... then the cramps started, I then resigned myself to AF being on her way as I felt just like I normally do. Then the cramps settled and I started to convince myself that it might be ok. Now I am on the couch, feeling really crampy and I just went to the loo and I have got fresh blood on the tissue. This looks like it as I always start light.

I am only 7DPO today.... last month I didn't temp but if I o'd 2days after my +opk like I did this month I only had an 8 day luteal phase... I was hoping it was a one off, or I O'd earlier and it was 10 days at least. I was so happy that I had a confirmed ovulation, but if AF comes before I can implant how am I going to get pregnant. :cry:

I'm going to call my doctor Monday and try to get an appointment, I am hoping there is something he can prescribe me that will help lengthen the luteal phase? Has anyone else had this problem?
can I get anything to help without having to go to the OB? it can take a while to get into one here and I don't want to miss any cycles.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh no taralyn! I think vit b helps with lengthening luteal phases - lucy will know more though cos she had that problem too


----------



## number2woohoo

Pretty good - way busy though! Glad when the next week is over I think.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I hear you November is a crazy month at school too! Hope this week goes quickly for you so you can chillax a little! :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Yeah could be worse I know but not looking forward to Monday (Harrison's surgery - he's having an orchidopexy to bring down a ball that is floating around in his abdomen - the other one got done 9 months ago, they were supposed to do both but it was rather more comPlex than expected and than usual, of course.)

Angel now that you are cleared to TTC would you like a box of first response pregnancy planning kit or something - it's a kit with 7 ovulation monitors and a pregnancy test. All just pee on stick style. Not going to use them before the expiry date here.

Night all have a gorgeous weekend. And rain rain go away.


----------



## SJayne22

Yay angel that is brilliant news! You are going to be a brilliant mum!

Thanks lainey, im pretty fiery too and very highly sexed so cant wait till af is over. I hope the mood.swings settle soon!

Taralyn i lengthened my lp with vitex and it helped with pms too including bloating before af.etc. Maybd givd it a try or the b6.

Thats all i can remember for now as super tired, hello all of my beautiful ladies!

Night night xxx


----------



## Melainey

Amanda - Good luck with Harrisons op xx Hope all goes well xx

jayney - Haha we are the same!!Very Fiery and Very Sex craved :winkwink:


----------



## MajorBee

Still no witch. Can someone please remind me I'm not allowed any hope until such time I'm witch free tomorrow morning?!


----------



## Maddy40

Major...you're not allowed to hope until....yada yada. :test: :test:

Missie...wow what a reading. Maybe not twins, maybe :baby::baby::baby: triplets?!

Angel... :happydance: you're back in the game. 

Taralyn... I think Vitex is recommended :thumbup: (oh, I see it's mentioned above). 

Kiwi... :flower: how far into the TWW are you now, my love?

Newbie... with all your upcoming spare time could you please come over and do my :laundry: :hangwashing: :iron:

Cossi... :help: all these BFPs! Maybe we need to add the EDDs into the regular update list so we know when everyone is due?

Mum2Q, Trying2B, Rosie, Abby, Lainey and everyone else - I'm crap at remembering & I'm sure I've forgotten people - sorry if I have. Hope you all have a good weekend and get some good :wine: and :sex:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hey maddy! I O'd at 9pm last sat night :rofl: so I am 6 dpo. Not sure what is happening must be all the stimulation of my ovaries but I have twinges on the left side (where I had all the follicles) since sat. The are like ovulation twinges. Very weird. I am sure everything is passed and died off by now but I assume it's left over hormones. When does Ur IUI start? Let me know if I can help in any way


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pauls_angel said:


> Well I got my results and I couldn't be happier - my medication level was spot on and my thyroid levels are back in the normal range!!! So I am allowed to FTC again straight away!!! And I think I ov'd yesterday or today - still have heaps of ewcm so am praying I haven't missed it!!! Tonight I join the NRB!!! Have already warned DH so that he is mentally prepared! We not going to tell anyone (apart from you all of course) that we are trying again so that we have no pressure - we are really hoping that we get lucky and fall straight away and can then announce it to our parents as a Christmas surprise! Am absolutely beaming with joy right now - will be hard to hide my excitement from my in laws when they get home!!! :wohoo:

So happy for you Hun!!!! Get to bed!!!! Hehe :happydance:


----------



## Maddy40

kiwipauagirl said:


> Hey maddy! I O'd at 9pm last sat night :rofl: so I am 6 dpo. Not sure what is happening must be all the stimulation of my ovaries but I have twinges on the left side (where I had all the follicles) since sat. The are like ovulation twinges. Very weird. I am sure everything is passed and died off by now but I assume it's left over hormones. When does Ur IUI start? Let me know if I can help in any way

Oh Kiwi, 6DPO how exciting! Are they doing blood tests to monitor you post-O? In about 20 mins I will head home from night shift and give myself that first stabbing before going to bed :happydance:


----------



## MajorBee

You made me laugh Maddy! Hope the stabbing went well :). Edit: goes well I mean - just realised you only posted that 20 mins ago...

Again Angel so excited for you!! So glad you've been temping and hope you managed to get that egg x

AFM still no witch... fxd I get to test tomorrow!


----------



## MajorBee

Hey Kiwi, did you get a good BDing in for that egg? So hope you caught it!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies! Just wanted to say I met a girl from New South Wales today! Wow did she have a accent!!!! Lol


----------



## Rosie_PA

MajorBee said:


> AFM still no witch... fxd I get to test tomorrow!

Fx'd!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Angel! :wohoo: I am so excited for you honey :D yay yay yay 

Amanda, I hope little Harrison's operation goes well. Poor darling :( 

Major, test lady!!

Maddy, hope that first stab went well x 

Hi Rosie <3 

My ms is easing off now but god forbid I get hungry, don't ever get hungry!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning lovelies!

Major I hope to hear great news from you today!!!

Smithy so glad you're feeling a bit better - I hope it continues!

Amanda I'm sure Harrison's surgery will go well - can imagine that you'd be feeling quite anxious in the lead up though - praying for you! And yes I'd love that kit - thank you! I'll text you my current address.

Rosie I think you'll find that it is you who has the accent :rofl: hehe

Maddy I hope the first stabbing went well!!

Kiwi hun so excited for you just have a feeling that by 12dpo you will have a lovely bfp to announce!

Sash I hope you had a lovely wine last night and that you don't have too much of a headache this morning!!! Lol!

Hi to all else too I hope your weekends are awesome 

As for me - I got in my first unprotected :sex: for several months last night! Hoping I caught it but not expecting that I did as I didn't have much cm at all by the time we bd'd but either way I'm back in the game! If I catch it this month it will be a bonus!


----------



## MajorBee

Hi girls, 

Ababa, hope little H's surgery goes super well.

Rosie, I know what you mean about the accent. It stands out like dogs balls when you're not used to hearing it around! :rofl: 

Happy weekend peeps!

Now, still no witch. If I'm poas tomorrow, do I use the CB digi I have or go out and get a cheapie? I thought I had a cheaper one lying about, but the digi is all I have! So poorly planned!


----------



## MajorBee

Oh and yay for baby making BDing Angel! NRB ladies, NRB...


----------



## number2woohoo

Haha Rosie imagine if you met someone from South Australia - now THAT's an accent! ;)


----------



## number2woohoo

Example: the prime minister of Australia.


----------



## Abby27

Major thats trickie I'm saving my digi for when I'm fairly certain its positive...so id get a cheaper one. If that is a positive then use the digital. Looking at a lonely line is one thing reading a negative in words I think would kill me. But that's just my 2cents....I'm very hopeful that you will get a positive! It's looking good.

Rosie NSW people don't have accents. Qld ers do! Even Vic, and WA and SA. But not NSW :)


----------



## MajorBee

Yep QLDers, definitely!

I feel the same way Abs. Maybe ill pick up a pack from sainsburys and poas Sunday morning...


----------



## number2woohoo

Major I reckon get a 3 pack of FRERs. Think they go off with smaller amount of hcg, dont they? Then you can do the digi when you know it's going to say Pregnant :)


----------



## MajorBee

Right ladies, sooner I sleep, sooner I wake, sooner I check for the witch & hopefully sooner I can test! 

Kiwi, its late. Get to bed x


----------



## Lisasmith

Get a frer! Seriously, south Australians have a crazy accent


----------



## Taralyn_m

AF is definitely here, I started to have a very light flow last night, should I make today the CD 1 or yesterday do you think? I am disappointed that things are not going smoothly, but I was talking to DW last night and she helped me look at the positive. Even with the PCOS I have ovulated without intervention which is a good sign.

I know that I am only 2 cycles in, but we have been ttc as a couple for over 3 years now (with a break in between). Really DW is amazing, it must be hard for her to be supportive when she can't carry the baby herself even though she really wants to. The decision to stop trying was not an easy one for her. We could have gone down the IVF route but the OB did not think she was a good candidate and warned us that we would have to be prepared for a high possibility of miscarriage or of it just not working at all. DW decided she had had enough at that point. She had also been through a miscarriage when ttc in her former relationship. She has actually been trying to have a child for years. 


FX Major! It's looking good for you this month. I was confused when you said you were going to bed until I realised you were in the UK! sleep well.

Ginny- yes they are flowers! hehehe, the picture is a little hard to see on here. It's my favourite from our ceremony. A friend snapped the pic and sent it to me. 

Angel- I am so happy for you! Have fun making babies :haha:

Lisa- I will look into the vitex, and I read something about b6 too. 

Everyone else- sorry I havn't commented to everyone personally, this thread moves so fast!


----------



## Rosie_PA

number2woohoo said:


> Example: the prime minister of Australia.

Bahahaha


----------



## Rosie_PA

Sorry the witch got you Taralyn. Fx'd for next month!! Day 1 is the first day of non-spotting flow (if that helps)


----------



## Abby27

Sorry the witch got you Taralyn! i use Vitex, my LP is 11-12 days so that is ok. a few others on here have used it. Lucy did before her BFP, and Jayney. it pretty easy to purchase and you just take one before each meal. my cycles were all over the shop and they are now pretty much within 35 days after using vitex regularly, so im a fan. 
i think at first its hard because you hope its going to happen quickly so you dont worry too much about your own fertility and such. no one likes it to drag out too long. but its only been a couple of months with you, so try and stay positive. may be this is the first day of your pregnancy!


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :) 

Major hurry up and sleep and wake up soooooo you can test hehe I think you should get a FRER :happydance: x

I think all you Aussies have a bloody strong accent :winkwink: haha

Sorry about af taralyn! Hopefully next month!

Hi everyone else :)


----------



## Melainey

Rosie cheeks, how is the Ms?xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lainey Lou! How are you today hun? X


----------



## Melainey

Hello beautiful :) 

I'm not to bad today :) I think sickness is eating off, just tired and extremely moody now hahaha! I actuallystormed off last night I was that bad haha my poor friends and family! But then again they shouldn't do things to about me haha x

How are you honey? Did you enjoy you're unprotected sexy time last night ;-) really how you caught it Xx can you send me your address please? I want to send you a little something (when I find it,I have something special In mind xx


----------



## Newbie32

Hello girls!!

Crazy busy day here And I've had no time to catch up!! Hope everyone is well and having a great day :)

My temp was lower today which is stupid...and I've got heaps of ewcm so I think is playing games with me! Best I get dh to the sack!!!!

Fx you caught it angelcakes!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sash - I hope the ewcm = duffered!

Thanks Lainey! Glad you ms has eased off! I'll pm you my in laws address :)


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks angelcakes xx could easily be o tho! Pretty normal to be around now, so who knows what is going on!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Melainey said:


> Rosie cheeks, how is the Ms?xx

Ms for me is midnight sickness! Really not bad at all just random waves of nausea throughout the day that get slightly worse at night! So crazy! I swear it's the vitamin B6! On a side note I used works Doppler tonight and was able to hear the heartbeat! :happydance: I would hear it for a few seconds then my hand would shake and move a millimeter and I would lose it! Ugh! Worlds best sound though!!! Managed to record a few seconds on my phone for DH!! 

How are you Hun? Sickness easing up at all??


----------



## Melainey

Yay Rosie, that it's soooooo lovely :) I can't wait to near the heartbeat :) Xx

Yeah mine has eased off thankfully! Only really get it if I travel haha


----------



## Rosie_PA

So happy it's getting better! I've been super grumpy too! Poor DH! He told me last night if I keep it up its going to rub off on bub and we are going to have angry baby!!! Lol. When is your next scan? Dec 4th??


----------



## Rosie_PA

I'm off to bed, another 12 hr work day tomorrow! :( night night ladies!! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Yay for hearing the heartbeat Rosie cheeks!

Sweet dreams hun x I'm glad you two are feeling better, and can't wait to see your next scans!!!

No traveling for you then Laineypop! 

Xx


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha angry baby :rofl: in that case I'm having satan himself haha night night honey Xx 

How are you Nanna?Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Lol Lainey!!

I'm ok Hun, feel like this cycle is just a mess tho! Given I've been crampy all bloody week, now all this ewcm today and yesterday and its giving me the shits!!!!! (Not literally ;))

Xxxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sash given your cycle and chart are a little crazy I think this will def be your month - I think we both best get bfps this month and then we can be bump buddies!


----------



## Newbie32

Sounds like a plan angel!!!

You haven't had your temp spike either so I hope that means you caught it!!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I hope so sash!


----------



## Melainey

Praying that whackey charts means :bfp: for you both this month xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Major - so excited to see your positive test! good luck!

Nana, have you changed your chart back to track ov using temps rather than monitor?


----------



## Newbie32

Hey squeegs, nup it's still on the stupid monitor!!! Ill change now, don't think will be ch's tho!!!! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Hmm, as expected line goes away, but strangely with a higher temp tomorrow ch's appear as per stupid monitor!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Furthermore, way too much to drink at this party last night and still low temp! My body is [email protected]


----------



## Pauls_angel

Have you timed bd well sash?


----------



## Newbie32

Sorta angel! Didn't want to over do it, so was day before first peak, then day of second peak, then was gonna last night but was too drunk lol.....will have to have another crack tonight!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lol! Too drunk! I knew you'd have a few last night after finishing up at work! Hopefully you've caught it/will catch it tonight! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Hopefully you have caught it honey :) xx


----------



## Melainey

Shelly how are you?x


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah we went to a 40th at a pub in surrey hills.....messy. 

Even more reason why the low temp baffled me today! If that was inflated by the alcohol then I have no idea how low it could have been! 

This is why people don't drink in the tww eh? Silly Sasha!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

To be honest :jo: I don;t think that alcohol has much of an affect on your temp? I know it didn't with mine? x


----------



## Newbie32

Maybe Lainey! I've had some really high temps after very large evenings and assumed that would be why, but there's really no way of knowing for sure I guess!!!!

How's your weekend going Hun?


----------



## Melainey

Yeah it's a pain in the bum not knowing :hugs:

Yeah it's ok! D is working :( was supposed to be his day off but he decided the work cause we need the money :( also doesn't look like we'll ever get a rental! I've never rented in Australia, only at home, and D never has either do it's proving impossible! :cry:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh that's such a pest Lainey! We just found out yesterday that the owner is selling our place.....which will mean two open houses a week and is virtually impossible with the puppies (not to mention having to have it completely spotless ALL the time!) so were going to have to move too I think...I can't decide where we should buy so have been happy to just rent and we have bother unit we rent out too. Now I wish we had just bought already!!!

Are you applying and being told no just because you have no rental history? That's shit!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I can't believe you are ten weeks already!!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Confusing charts and confusing ov dates give me the shits! how do people manage to do this by accident!??

ive decided to have a few drinks myself tonight. once AF is wrapped up i think im going to not drink at all this cycle so that i know my temps are my temps. (or just BD every day and second day all cycle long and not think about anything).. Might be difficult at this wedding next week, but i think im beyond caring what those people think. its a fair way away (about 90min drive) and so im trying to decide if we should book a room somewhere (to be able to go somewhere in the gap between wedding and reception....dont want to be dragged into EDB's world in the gap)...have to ask my parents to mind the doggy if we do that. :(, spend money on accomodation....gerr should have said we werent going!


----------



## Abby27

Oh Finding a rental is SHIT! you should ask Lainey what the feedback on your application is, might help!

Nana i hope you find a new place! i hate open for inspections.


----------



## Melainey

Oh no Nanna that's poop! I hate when landlords do that :hugs:

Yeah petty much! One rang my friend the other day, cause she's my reference (we've been living in he home) and WA iffy cause a don't have a history, but we area married couple with a baby on the way!I think we're legit! I know I can't believe it either! 2 and half weeks until scan  cannot wait! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Hi Abby :) I reckon the bf ever second say us the best way to go :) x


----------



## Newbie32

Lol at your typos laineypop!!!! Cracks me up!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sasha move to the hills! Kellyville in particular!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol angelcakes :) 

I would give anywhere a go but dh has given a perimeter that means he can drive to work in less than 20 mins!!!


----------



## Melainey

Haha oops! Bloody phone ;-) hehe


----------



## Newbie32

Missed your post abs! Enjoy your wines tonight gorgeous. I would so ditch that wedding if it involves edb in any way!!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Abs, cancel the wedding at the last min.. You'll have gastro ;) 

Sash I hope your cycle chills out soon. My bfp month I had days upon days of ewcm and had to lie to ff! 

Hi there my Lainey pop <3 can't believe we're 1/4 of the way through already!! 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, I struggle to get a rental too because I have lots of kids.. Sux


----------



## Abby27

i know! we talked about it, and DH is (well was) really close with the groom, and felt we should go. so we go. but its the last time we see this group of friends.


----------



## Abby27

today is the day of the hens and bucks...you might recall we chatted about this several weeks ago. ugh SO glad we arent there, just saw pics on FB. she is just so rude, loud and ....no not going to get cranky....im glad im not there


----------



## Newbie32

I'm glad you aren't too abs! Steer clear of her at the wedding at all costs!!!!

Thanks smithy....from memory last cycle I had heaps at 4dpo too...hopefully it's a good sign for me, but I really just hope I have actually o'd!!!

Xxx


----------



## Abby27

Sometimes i think EWCM is just old seminal fluid? would explain why you get it in a DPO situation?

Im sure we will be at the same table at the wedding, but i have my DH with me...i suspect she is a little intimidated by him. he doesnt suffer fools well, nor does he give much in the way of chit chat. one of things i love about him! his quiet stillness.


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah it's been a few days so no chance it's that, Defo ewcm. So wish it wasn't!!!! Too confusing, stupid body!!! I shall hold out hope that as had it last month maybe it's a good sign! Normally I have no cm by now... But then again maybe I haven't o'd!!!

Glad your dh is like that! Hope she stays in her box for the whole wedding hun! X


----------



## Melainey

Hey Smithy :hugs: I know it's crazy I still can't believe it :) do exited for this journey Xx 

Nanna thinking back I had to lite to FF also about my ewcm cause it kept changing my o date haha hopefully this is it for you Xx just keep :sex: tho :winkwink: 

Abby I hope the wedding goes ok x just stick to DH x


----------



## Abby27

Nana may be you should keep the NRB going with your DH...just to be sure!


----------



## Melainey

2 mums I can see you :winkwink: x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

all caught up, here's my essay! 

melainey- the mood swings do taper off but the hormonal bitchy-ness, shows up here and there. I had to tell OH that she was being very irritating the other day, and she just laughed, we both know full well its me not her, but i had to tell her she was being annoying and making me want to be homicidal. :rofl: @ "do they have a god off" I hope thats not offensive to anyone either, but its hilarious! You'll find some where to rent, dont stress about it! You two are legit and somebody will see that and not give two shits about history, etc. 

all this fff must mean february is full frontal fornication?? ;) 

angel- hope the end of term will go by quickly and smoothly for you, OH is already complaining about all the normal end of term stuff, and she's super tired, ready for holidays! Still reeling from excitement from your news, your next few months is going to be fantastic, holidays, bfps, new house, puppies back!!! :wohoo:

amanda- will be thinking of you, H, and DH on monday! Hope you can have a fun relaxing weekend despite being a little anxious about his surgery. He's such a strong happy lil trooper, he'll be great!! And this is meant to be his last isnt it??? Exciting! 

major- ill hope for ya!! ;) cant wait for you to test tomorrow!! but until then, dont you hope!!! :haha: 

maddy- loved all your icons, i sometimes forget there are some good ones on here!! 

kiwi- keep :sex: just in case. yay for lots of O'ing, ;) FX!!!

Rosie- thanks i'll send you my number closer to travel date, i've kept my american cell, my mom added me to her acct at bare minimum and then when i come over she adds texting for me, it only costs me 100$ a year, so i at least have one when im over there. It's like a 2006 nokia, such crap, no internet, no nothing! i always forget how to use it bc its so ancient!! :rofl: 
also, i was more nauseas, never sick, at night, 10pm-12, i assumed i was overly tired, i'd get a terrible headache and my tummy would be upset. make sure you get lots of rest!

smithy- hope your keeping your mouth full and tummy well!! 

people over here keep telling me I have an accent, crazy freaking aussies, you're the one with the accent!! worse than that, they ask if i'm Canadian!! aka the easiest way to insult an american, :rofl::rofl:

tara- sorry to hear af got you, fx for next cycle. you and dw sound like a good support system for each other. 

:jo: you have magic sticks, must mean duffered, but enjoy that :sex: anyways!!!! Good luck with those opens, that sucks with the dogs and everything, what a pain!! 

abby- enjoy the hell out of those drinks tonight, you deserve them!!! I was always told my family was incredibly fertile, nan had 4 without effort, mum had no troubles, sister didnt have any troubles with the first two (she's been trying since may for her third, but is also timing for a girl i think) But it makes you wonder how people have accidental pregnancies, they make it sound as easy as catching a cold in school. But hey, our bubs are so wanted and will be so loved and cherished!! 

missie- i may have missed it, but do you think you're having more than one, and was that ever a wish for you and DH!?

ginny- been thinking about you, M, and C. Hope the move went smoothly, nothing broken or lost, and that you are enjoying your first night in the new place!! congrats girl! Must take pics (and share, of course) of m enjoying that great park out front!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Melainey said:


> 2 mums I can see you :winkwink: x

hehehe, i was writing the new testament :blush:


----------



## Newbie32

Ok, best catch up ever award goes to 2nums!!!!! Great job!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

If I'd known I got your name wrong then I so would have fixed it!!! I think I'm still hungover...


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i didnt even notice, still read it was 2mums, those darn n and m's look so similar, especially if one is hungover ;)


----------



## MajorBee

So poas and bfn. Again. Stil no witch but guess she's on her way. Bummed out now, might go into hiding for a couple days. Hugs x


----------



## Newbie32

Oh major, hang In there Hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

I am not from Aus but i just wanted to say i love your group name, always makes me smile when i see it!


----------



## Melainey

GREAT CATCH UP 2 NUMBS HAHAHA :winkwink: 

I'm naturally bitchy , but pregnancy definitely had turned me into super human terminator (mainly towards DH, but others have also copped it hehehe) glad to know it eases for D sake hehe, I could imagine them having like a"yo Nanna styled " God war hehehe :rofl: I hope so re the house, cause we so need one badly with bub on the way :( how is oh doing? 


Ps I get called Canadian sometimes and I swear it's also an insult to us Irish hahaha 

So sorry major xx


----------



## ginny83

We're in our new house!! :happydance:

I love it! We still have soooo much to do. I think I'm just going to hire cleaners to clean out our old rented place - I honestly don't want to look at it ever again. And we still have some bits and pieces to bring over. It always looks like there's just one more car load of stuff, but then somehow it multiplies... 

I'll take some pics soon and have a proper catch up where I actually reply to you all!!

Angel - Soooo happy for that you get to be back on the ttc bandwagon!! :happydance: 

Major - sorry for the BFN :( Although it's not over til AF shows up and at the very least you have a fantastic LP :thumbup:



AFM - I'm only 8 DPO... hurry up I want to start a new cycle already!!! In a small way I'd love to never get AF and just be pregnant again, but I've been spotting all through out this tww (although only brownish stuff), so I think I worried sick if I got a BFP as this is not an ideal start to a pregnancy! Less than 3 weeks to go til my appointment and hopefully I'll get a bit more closure :flower:


----------



## Newbie32

Woohoo gin! Hope the move went well xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks newyearnewme, we love it!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:rofl: @ numbs, lol. I'll keep my fx for a house for you two, but i have no doubt something will pop up!!! OH is doing much much better, meds are working!! ty :) 

those damn Canadians, existing and making us all feel insulted :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

major- keep your head up!! 

ginny- yay!!! get some rest lovey!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hi newyear :)

Haha I know, bloody Canadians ;) hehehe glad oh is doing better x 

Ginny do glad that you are in your new home xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

OH and I went for our pedicures today, she didn't have the guts to go so crazy on her colour, where as I couldn't give a crap, so got its a boy toes done, :rofl: Showed my mum on skype, she just shook her head, I told her it was better than the flouro green i was looking at. and eww how white and fat do my feet and legs look!! to the beach i go in the next two weeks!

edit:ugh feet are so ugly, thanks grandma for my long wonky toes :/
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-17 17.14.06.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ginny83

I pressed "reply" too quickly - I've edited it with what I was actually going to write!


I am soooooo tired though. I feel like my feet are going to drop off. Poor DF has to work overtime tonight - from 4pm til 4am .... and we were both up at 7am with M


----------



## ginny83

My Aunty used to say something about people that had second big toes that are longer than their big toe - but I can't remember what it is!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny83 said:


> My Aunty used to say something about people that had second big toes that are longer than their big toe - but I can't remember what it is!

royalty, means royalty :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Ginny!! I'm excited too - now lets both get duffered before Christmas! Yay for being in the new house! Can't wait to see the pics!

Hi newyearnewme! We love our group - am glad you like our name!

Yum to bacon dip smithy - made my mouth water!

Love the toes Amber!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Cute toes 2nuns xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Loving the NRB! Hehe :blush: 

Sleep time for me ladies - chat more tomorrow! Love xx


----------



## Maddy40

Evening. No emoticons tonight, slightly messy after a few champers celebrating a friend's bday, friend's housewarming and our first day of injectibles - hey, any excuse!!! Actually the injectibles bit was funny cos we haven't told anyone, just kept grinning at each other like loonies as we poured more drinks :)

Newbie hon, I think your cycles need sorting. Maybe by a fertility specialist? 

Started shots this morning. Seriously I did.not.feel. the injection!!!! It is this amazing thin needle and you put it in the fat bit of your tummy beside your belly button. I didn't even feel it, had to double-check that it went into me and didn't retract into the syringe :) SOOO easy!

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## cossime

Hi girls I'm baaaaaaccccckkkk and still having insomnia!!!! 1:20am.... And have been up since 5:30am! Wtf? Back ache like you won't imagine!!! Will catch up properly when I eat back to work on Monday xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi girls :hi: 

Hope Ur all having a great weekend. I had to work today so sitting by the fire waiting for x factor to start. 

Maddy - so glad the needles don't hurt. That's brilliant. My needles are orange and green so the are big thick things. Might have to see next time if we can get the thin diabetic ones. Sounds so much better. 

Major - still got my fingers crossed for u Hun. It's not over till AF shows up. And remember LLPM didn't get her Bfp until 4 days overdue. 

Newyearnewme - this is a pretty cool little group. 

2mums - how many sleeps until u go home?

Cossime - jet lag is a b***ch hope u recover soon

About accents ...... I usually get what part of England am I from or new Zealand. Only aussies say I am Aussie. I am trying to OD myself in neighbours and home and away to get the oka accent back. I am from qld afterall :)


----------



## Newbie32

Grrrrrrr!!!! Dh was a fricken p.i.t.a last night


----------



## Newbie32

Kiwi Defo look into those other needles, make this as pain free as possible hun!!!

Maddy it's probably on the cards quite soon...I'm very glad you're not struggling with the injections tho!!

Have a great Sunday everyone, thinking of heading to umina dog beach today, since it looks like a nice day out there!!!

Much love xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps cossie, welcome back!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sash I have flat lined this morning so no ov for me yet either! Whip that man into line hun! Give him a taste of your cane! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Lol angel, and grrrr for naughty eggies!!!! I hope yours is just giving the spermies some time to get up there and ready!!!!

So glad I temped this month instead of just trusting that stupid machine!!!'


----------



## Abby27

Morning! Major i hope that the witch stays away! its still quite late for you, so you arent out yet! and if you are, its ok...we have several days left in NRB and the DBF etc

Nana and Angel, GERRRRRRRRRR to confusing charts, and confusing tools! just keep the NRB going
2nun that was an awesome catch up!!! and lovely toes
Ginny: i highly recommend getting a cleaner to do the old house. it makes life so much easier and its easier to get bond back etc

I didnt sleep well last night, not sure what we have planned for the day....might just be relaxing at home.

WELCOME BACK COSSIE!


----------



## Lisasmith

Welcome back cossi!!

Ginny, so glad you're all moved. I would def be hiring cleaners for the old place 

2nums that was an epic catchup!

I can't remember anything else

Oh, major - I'm sorry love x 

Oh and I found and recorded the belly bubbles hb this morning :cloud9:


----------



## Lisasmith

Nana, once I'm feeling better 100% ill come meet you at umina dog park, it's not that far from me! Ill leave my stupid dogs at home though


----------



## Newbie32

Yay, sounds great smithy!!!!! Go away ms!!!! 

Hope you had some nice bacon this morning!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm eating a ham and sandwich pickle sandwich lol


----------



## number2woohoo

ginny83 said:


> My Aunty used to say something about people that had second big toes that are longer than their big toe - but I can't remember what it is!

I'd love to tell you it's a sign of great intelligence but it's actually a sign that... you inherited it from a parent. ;)


----------



## Abby27

Hey Skyle, i see you down there, how did it work out with the doctor?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi abs!!! I just popped on to catch up before bed and saw your name so I wanted to say hi!! :wave: hope you are having a good day!! Xx


----------



## Maddy40

Afternoon. Got an ugly champagne headache going on here. Last drinkies for a while I think. I didn't just pay a bomb for IUI to muck things up by being sozzled throughout the cycle :)
Just ordered DH's Xmas pressie today off the net and starting to think about other people. That's about as far as my Xmas prep has gotten. The box of Xmas cards is still sitting on the table unopened...


----------



## Abby27

Hey Rosie, how are you?

i hate Sunday afternoons...i always get a bit sad. at least its my short work week!


----------



## Newbie32

I know how you feel abs. I'm sat here wondering why on earth I agreed to go back tomorrow!!!!

Maddy at least you've gotten that far! I don't even want to think about Christmas yet!!!!

Hope everyone has had a great Sunday xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

hey girls! sorry I haven't been around. I'm just super hooked on Greys. lol and I am just feeling very lazy, so I am all caught up, but just don't feel like commenting. sorry...I'm the worst! love you all!

Nana, I was the same with my temps last time, it took me to 7 DPO to get my crosshairs, but they ended up in the original spot I thought they would. I think you may have Ov'd, but your temps are playing silly buggers you'll get lines when FF is more sure. just wait it out hun. xx

Major - late AF - goes perfectly with your body's ability to pick up a pregnancy late! every one is different, so it may take a while to get a result this time. You have been so patient! I think that deserves a reward!

Ababa - good luck omorrow for Harrison! xox

love you akll
xx


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hello everyone, I spent last night singing along to all the songs I liked in high-school and drinking vodka with my besties and lovely wife  I think it was just what I needed, despite this mornings head-ache! I am going to look for vitex on Monday as well as make an appointment for the doc to see what he says. On a weird note, I just found out that my 15 year old niece is pregnant! My dad rang me to tell me and he is still processing it I think. That makes him about to be a great grandfather and me a great Aunt. Its all very strange. I dont really have much contact with my half-brother (her dad) as we grew up in different states but I am feeling for the family which is in turmoil right now. My niece seems to be handling it quite well considering, she is going to move in with her boyfriend before the end of the pregnancy. He is 16 it will be very hard for them and I hope it works out. Still freaked by the great aunt thing! Arrghh. lol
And the catch up -

Rosie- thanks, yes it does help the first day was really more spotting than flow so I will count the next day as CD 1. I hope the ms settles for you, when I was pregnant with my daughter I found a slice of ginger in my tea helped settle it.

Abby- vitex is starting to sound like the way to go, I will see if the chemist or health food store stocks it on Monday. I am trying to stay positive, really this should be a joyful and exciting process and it is but it is such a roller-coaster of emotions too. I keep remembering when I was about 24 a doctor saying to me you have PCOS and with what I am seeing here you will probably NEVER get pregnant without medical intervention  then I look at my little girl and grin he was very wrong. I know it will happen eventually I just need a little patience.

Melainy  My father was born in England but I grew up in rural Victoria, I can remember trying to talk more like my dad but I have a pretty strong country Australian accent! 

Nanna & Angel- hope you have caught you eggys! I was wondering about the temp and alcohol thing. I blew off a bit of steam last night with a few friend and a bottle of Vodka I didnt end up temping though as I was too busy worrying about my sore head! Hehehehe. 

Nanna- Glad DH has the sense to pull his head in, if he keeps being an ass angry bd can be fun too ;)

Angel- could that little dip be a drop before the temp rise? Get that man to bed!

2mums- All hail Queen 2mums! Loving the pretty toes 

Major- Im sorry hun, I thought it would be BFP for sure. Big hugs

New year new me- Hi there, I think we do have a couple of non-aussies in the group 

Maddy  Im glad your first shot went ok, and didnt hurt! Yay for secret baby making. We have lots of people we arent telling and there have been some almost slip ups and secret looks! Heehehehehe.

Cossi  welcome back

Ginny- I hope youre enjoying the new place and settling in well.
:growlmad:


----------



## Abby27

Taralyn most chemists or health food stores stock it, blackmores make it so that makes it easier. 

im hearing you Nana! i really dont want to go in tomorrow, and im afraid im taking it out on DH...he contracts and for the last 8 weeks they have emailed on Sunday to say they dont need him Monday. nice to have the day off, but sucks cause he wont get paid....so im expecting an email today, and then i suspect i will start a fight about how hard i work....which wont be fair....but has to be said. get a new job please! 

im a little weirded out, my MIL has changed her last name, i guess that is to be expected, she did get married and all. I havent changed my name, i did on FB just cause i wanted to see how it would go. any way, made me feel odd. 

any way, i should be enjoying my Sunday. im not though :(


----------



## Pauls_angel

Happy Sunday arvo ladies! Well after three champagnes and a pear cider I am expecting a temp rise tomorrow! 

Try not to think about work ladies - enjoy what is left of today! X


----------



## MajorBee

Hi girlies, just a quickie to thank you for your kind words. CD1 for me today. Poo bum and bugger. On the bright side it meant I could enjoy champers & wine last night with our anniversary dinner! Mmmm.... And more champers today to celebrate our friends getting engaged. Onwards & upwards, today I will be quietly drinking to a dec bfp. With this slightly longer cycle it should put my next O at a good time for lots of BDing when OH is in the country. Fxd!


----------



## Newbie32

So sorry major :hugs:

Fx'd angel! I'm hoping the same for me!!!

Bloody Mondays abs, hate them!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Im so sorry that AF got you Major! hugs xo. Onto to the next month we go, positive attitude and ready to make some babies! 

The wild turkeys in my area have returned! they make a very strange sound....i can hear them roaming around the back yard (well not my yard, but strata common property) its a very odd sound, that has my doggy going nuts! 
hoping for no panic attacks tonight! had some last night that made rest difficult!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I don't like mondays either! i wish sunday had more hours in the day! 

Bummer about af major! Enjoy your drinkies! 

'Bed' time for me now :blush: night ladies xx


----------



## Newbie32

Bedtime here too, night girls xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Night all, see you when the mud dries.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Amanda- best of luck to H tomorrow. He'll do great, and remember to check in with us. Be thinking of you (all 3 of you) and sending happy, healthy, quick recovery thoughts!!! xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

Thanks love. Apologies if I've been a bit absent the last few days - been hard to focus on other people so I know I haven't been paying as much attention as normal to what's going on. Means the world to have such great support xo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Completely understandable Amanda! I'm sure he'll be in great hands hun!

Afm temp is down again today?! Confused!!! Here's hoping crazy charts mean lovely bfps!

Have a great day all!


----------



## Abby27

Amanda will be thinking of you today xo


----------



## MissieT

Good morning ladies :) Not going to comment on everything as you seem to have covered a fair bit over the weekend!
Number2 - good luck for the surgery today.
2mums - love the toes ;)
Ginny - congrats on the new house 
Smithy - hope that's it for the ms
Melainey - grrrrr for real estate agents and rentals. When we moved over here we prepared a pack with references, a covering letter and offered to pay 3 months rent up front, seemed to make people a bit happier - might be worth a try?
Major - sorry the witch got you :(

Big hello to everyone else :wave:

Twins? Ummm - that would be interesting! I think it's just the one in there :) but if its more after the initial panic I'd be pretty chuffed - best not mention this conversation to DH!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Number2- good luck today. Thinking of u


----------



## Lisasmith

Completely understandable Amanda <3 will be thinking of you all


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

morning ladies! 

Nana - funny little chart for you this month. are you using the cbfm still? I suspect that tomorrow will be a significant temp rise, putting Ov yesterday or today. hope it sorts itslf out soon so you dn't have to spend the cycle wondering again!

Hope everyone has a great day! 
xox


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck today Amanda!!!!

Yeah squeegs my chart is [email protected]!!!!!

The cbfm goes on autopilot after the first peak reading so no point in poas for that anymore. I did an opk yesterday that had a bit of color in it. Who knows. Ive been crampylike ever since early last week, so maybe my poor little body is trying and trying and just failing!!!

I wish i wasnt at work!!!! Happy monday everyone :)

XXX


----------



## Pauls_angel

I hope today goes quickly for you Sash! I am so tired - wishing I was at home sleeping or at least in a nice cafe with a cuppa overlooking a lovely view!


----------



## MajorBee

Hi all :wave: 

Angel, I'd like to join you in that nice cafe, cuppa & view! 

Just finishing up a lovely weekend. Off to see a dear friend tomorrow who is due her first bubba in about a month. Very exciting! I do love a good excuse to talk babies & buy for babies! 

Ababa, wishing little H a speedy recovery x 

Night night x


----------



## lisamfr

It took me two hours to catch up on everything this morning BUT finally done. Sorry if I don&#8217;t comment on everyone. 

Angel &#8211; that is fantastic news you and DH must be so excited. I know I am for you both.

Woohoo &#8211; good lunch today with H. Hope it all goes well.

Roise &#8211; how exciting you can hear the heartbeat. 

Ginny &#8211; Congratulation on moving into you new house over the weekend.

Coss &#8211; Welcome home. Hope you don&#8217;t have too much work to catch up on.

Hello to everyone else, I hope your all having a great morning/night!

Afm &#8211; I still feel really nausea so I have to keep eating throughout the day its terrible. Went and visited my new little nephew on Saturday afternoon he was born on Friday. You forget how small & light they are when they are born. Went with my two bump girlfriends to watch the Twilight move on Saturday night. One girlfriend is due 25th December & the other girlfriend is due in March. Yesterday I felt like crap so had a very lazy day in & out of bed. I can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s MONDAY already!!


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies x

Read everything but will not comment on most cause I'm soooooo bust and just popped in food a quick hello! 

Maddy so happy that you started injections Xx

Angel and Nanna, really hoping that crazy charts mean duffered!Xx

Missie that was such a good idea! I was only a backpacker with NJ 
No intention of living here forever soooooo never thought if that! Boo! But will have a chat with them today  x

Ababa see little H is in recovery Xx soooooo glad it all went well Xx

Duffered jaggies, how the Ms fooks off Xx mine has seemed to have eased thankfully! :) just grumpy now! haha x

Sorry that I didn't comment on everything! Today it's the only day that I feet to spend with D, and we have to go to tax men and real estate (really need a house soooooo I can start nesting) haha xx


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies...I'm really sorry I've been MIA again! Life just seems to be constant crazy at the moment. Maggie has taken to waking up at 4am and keeps getting in our bed...we're trying to be consistent and put her back but she often takes over an hour to stay in her room! She's such a snuggler and doesn't like being in her own bed. Anyway because of that on top of pregnancy tiredness & DH sitting his final exams I'm exhausted and finding it hard to focus on anything. 

Hope you're all ok?! I'd like to say I'm keeping up with everything but I'm just not finding the time/energy to come on everyday. Hope you all understand. I really want to be here for all you ladies, and will stick around as much as possible but posting will likely be irregular from me! Sorry!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi everyone! I'm getting ready for bed but wanted to say a quick hello to everyone!!! Xx


----------



## cossime

Hi girls,
Well I am back at work today and boy have I hit struggle street! Still suffering from insomnia so now I am getting tired but I think it's more because of being at work rather than a result of pregnancy! MS and nausea kicked in well and truely over the weekend-yuk:( Boobs are sore and massive-double yuk:( Hope you are all well and I'm thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Abby27

Hey everyone, had a very interesting day. working on no sleep EDB got in my face this morning about some stuff, and i snapped, politely, but clearly. i was a bit shakey afterwards but overall im quite pleased with what i said and how i said it. 

Had a meeting with my new boss, who said after reading my report felt bad for me, that im getting bogged down in other peoples stuff which takes me away from my work....which is EXACTLY what happens. i think im going to like working for her!
rest of the day was other peoples crap, but still. 

im really proud of myself for standing up to EDB!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Way to go Abs!!!!

Lucy - nice to see you online! I hope life settles down soon and that you get some decent rest!

Cossie I hope you get some great sleep tonight! Bummer about ms hitting you so soon - are you taking anything to help with it?

As for me I had a very busy day at work and am exhausted! Home now though and very thankful that DH has decided he'd like to cook tonight!


----------



## Lisasmith

Way to go abs! 

Lucy, we understand honey x things will calm down after Xmas


----------



## number2woohoo

Abs what did you snap at her? Good on ya.
Contemplating bed here. Just put the little guy down for bed and don't think I have the energy to even cook, might just get right into bed. 
Night all, xo


----------



## Abby27

Night Amanda, really glad H is ok!

hmm I will tell you all about EDB and conversation may be not on a public forum. 

im really tired to! night lovely ladies!

remember NRB!


----------



## number2woohoo

look forward to reading about it elsewhere tomorrow ;) x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Very quiet on here today! Poor Sasha must have been worked hard on her first casual day!! Hugs honey xx


----------



## Maddy40

Reading but not really up to answering. Busy day here. Slightly headachey and it may be the drugs - halfway through the first 8 days, I get to have bloods taken Fri morning. Poor daughter is pretty sad about SIL's behaviour. Not only has she un-friended all the adult relatives, but now my daughter as well. Daughter and SIL have always gotten on so well and it was quite a special relationship (well obviously not in my SIL's eyes). I am soooo disappointed and quite hurt on daughter's behalf. Family! Sigh.


----------



## ginny83

Had a very busy day today including painting a couple of walls in our old rental.. won't go into it but let's just say that touching up marks on the wall with mysterious white paint in the garage probably wasn't the best of DF's ideas. He did a good job on the repainting though! We're just getting cleaners to do the actual cleaning - yay!

Maddy - that's must be so tough to see your daughter be let down :( 

Angel - how long are your cycles usually? Maybe now the meds are working you'll find your cycle is different from how it was before? At least it looks like you've got a good chance at catching that eggy this cycle :)

Abs - sounds like you had a big day!

Newbie - I have no theories on your chart anymore hehe it's got me stumped! Hopefully that's a BFP sign ;)

All you busy ladies - don't stress about posting! Makes the catch ups even more interesting :)


----------



## Abby27

Morning all! Ginny that sounds like an adventure! how do you feel in your new place?
Maddy: what a sucky woman is SIL. I guess there is no trying to reason. may be she is feeliing guilty about her decision to give up the baby and doesnt want family ties for that reason? im just trying to understand i suppose.,
angel: hope you still have the NRB going on! 

i didnt sleep overly well again last night, and a little concerned about another EDB run in, but that chapter is almost over, so i just have to be strong, direct but polite from now on. 

have a lovely day ladies! much love xoxo


----------



## MajorBee

Hi all, we're obviously busy - I haven't seen this thread this quiet since I joined! And I'm just as guilty. I've taken the witch's arrival as a cue to step back a little and focus on a few others things. At least until O time, then I'm sure I'll be back quizzing you all about symptoms!!! Will still be lurking, just not quite as active.

Big hugs all round, belly rubs to the duffered and cheering on the NRB girlies!


----------



## Maddy40

Morning all! Back in the groove today. No headache, lovely blue sky outside and just feeling really good. SIL can get stuffed, my family is fantastic and noone can take that away from me. Oh and my mum is coming to visit, yay. My mum is the best.

Abby glad the EDB experience is almost over. Lame cow (her, not you!)

Major I know exactly what you mean. I sail thru the first 2 weeks and then haunt the board during my 2WW.

Angel hope you have nice weather today too, then you can take the kiddies outside. 

No2woohoo how are you? How's the bump progressing, luv? 

Waving to everyone else - HI!


----------



## Abby27

Well Ladies ive just had a pleasant surprise. DH and I were walking out the front door and I noticed a posatal package hidden behind our bin near our front step. I looked at it and it was addressed to me. (DH was sort of shuffling behind me, perhaps not wanting me to open it). any way he ordered me a CBFM! ive probably mentioned a few times that I was thinking of getting one, but they are expensive and seeing as I cant work out my cycles it might end up confusing me more&#8230;he must have listened! Bless his cotton socks! he didn&#8217;t think it would get here till next month, and wasn&#8217;t sure how to give it to me, but this worked out fine! Im quite excited!

is it too late to start using it? im only at the beginning of my cycle that can be very long? I havent actually opening it up as we had to leave to get to work&#8230;.and im still going to continue the NRB though, as i know it takes a while to used to you and such...
im excited!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Girls

Sorry for disappearing yesterday, was a generally terrible terrible day and only got worse once i got out of the office so i just hid for the night.

Glad to see Angelcakes got her temp spike today! Hope you caught the egg hun

Abs im sorry edb is still giving you grief. I thought she was leaving? Glad things are going well with your new boss.

Maddy im glad you are feeling better today, and you're right about your family! Yay for seeing your mum, i hope you have a great time.

Ginny ive got no comments on my chart either, Its stupid. Or rather the cbfm is stupid. No actually, they are both stupid.

Ababa so glad things went well yesterday and hope you feel great today after your early night.

:hi: kiwi, hope you're doing well honey

No worries Major, be sure to stay in touch in case there is any bfp news!

Lucy i hope you are well and that things calm down again for you soon.

Wheres squiggleys gone! Miss you hun x

Hope you had a great day with dh lainey.

Lisa im glad you're keeping the ms under control, hopefully it wont hit you as badly this time around.

Welcome back Cossie, im sure the holiday feels like a distant memory already. Its amazing how work can do that!

Smithy i hope you are feeling better and better each day too!

Hi :hi: to everyone else as well, i think ive caught up now but to those i havent commented i hope your weeks have started well xx


----------



## Newbie32

Abby27 said:


> Well Ladies ive just had a pleasant surprise. DH and I were walking out the front door and I noticed a posatal package hidden behind our bin near our front step. I looked at it and it was addressed to me. (DH was sort of shuffling behind me, perhaps not wanting me to open it). any way he ordered me a CBFM! ive probably mentioned a few times that I was thinking of getting one, but they are expensive and seeing as I cant work out my cycles it might end up confusing me morehe must have listened! Bless his cotton socks! he didnt think it would get here till next month, and wasnt sure how to give it to me, but this worked out fine! Im quite excited!
> 
> is it too late to start using it? im only at the beginning of my cycle that can be very long? I havent actually opening it up as we had to leave to get to work.and im still going to continue the NRB though, as i know it takes a while to used to you and such...
> im excited!

Great news abs! You are supposed to press the m button on first day of AF....you could start now, but i dont know if it will mess with the monitor...it wont ask you to pee on anything until about the 6th day i think from memory...


----------



## Abby27

Thanks nana, I might do some research, but I don't expect to ovulate for a while so may be it would be ok. Just keep bd ing

Hope your day is better today Xo, here if you need to chat/vent about it.


----------



## Newbie32

Just been thinking abs, Ive heard of people reseting them back to m again when they have had an early peak that hasnt resulted in o - so you might be ok hun!! (can you tell ive been asking dr google about cbfm getting o wrong???) It says you can set them any day up to day 5, so i say go for it!!! Get poas asap! 

Just make sure you press the button at the right time. You give yourself a 6 hour window where it will ask for a stick. So i pressed mine at 6am, then i have a window of 3am-9am and this always covers me for fmu xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Wow abs what a lovely present to get. Bless Ur DH!

Just a quickie to say :hi: it's been such a busy day do off to bed. Have a great day xx


----------



## Abby27

Yeah he is a sweetie!
I'll have to set it in the morning, but I'm looking forward to using it! Good old Dr Google! I still think it hot it right nana, just confusing temps, which.is most annoying!
EDB last day tomorrow!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Abs, I'm a firm believer in following the instructions. So if you have to wait till next cycle starts, wait. Otherwise you will confuse it. It is designed to be started on cycle day 1, isn't it? There's your answer then. 

Newbie, sorry you had a shitty day yesterday love. 

Maddy that does suck - families can be such a stress. I am trying very hard to get my other half to see that our main family unit to worry about is US. Him, me, our children. Our parents cause us all sorts of stress and we need to take a step back from that and get less involved. The bump seems to be progressing nicely, thanks for asking - it's certainly there now, that's for sure, although it is still rather soft and squoodgy. I much prefer it when in a few weeks it starts getting harder. Less to jiggle about. 

Hope all have a great day. x


----------



## Newbie32

Im not so convinced abs....not with all the ewcm, and i have just been having the worst o like cramps, very unpleasant, and for days! Anyways, im sure we will find out soon, at least temp is back up today, maybe o was yesterday...

Yay for her last day! Great news.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks number2, i think i bring these things on myself!

Very true about familys. As i say to people, you dont choose your family. I would have seriously traded in a few members of mine over the years for a refund!!!

I hope H is feeling ok today x


----------



## Abby27

Good advice all round, ill have a read when I get home and decide what to do. Might give me something to look forward to should the nrb not go to plan (ie result in bfp) 

Very true about the family... I know when I break the news that we are planning to move interstate it wont go down well (seeing as my parents said in their speech at my wedding that when I lived interstate before it was a "dark time for our family"!!! Guilt trip much? But if it will make dh, myself and oyr doggy happy thats what is important.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning ladies!! The sun is shining, it's a beautiful day... Well not quite, it's a miserable overcast day, but today is a glass half full day & I'm going to pass it on to all of you!! Sp sunshine & happiness it is!!

Abs, sweet hubby! So glad you stood up to edb. Mole! And with cbfm, I would wait too. It has a memory so you don't want to stuff it u on your first cycle, especially when you already have other factors confusing you too! Be patient. Hopefully you don't need it, if you do, it's something to look forward to next cycle.

Nana, as predicted, you have a lovely temp today. I think this is it. Remember you read that some people get long cycles after a cp? Maybe it's cos people gear up but don't ov until later. Your eggy will be more mature this time, maybe that's why you're more fertile! Did you bd to catch it if it was yesterday?

Maddy, again, not sure whats going on with your family, but I hope you and your daughter are ok. Glad the needles etc are treating you well!

Major, take as much time as you need here or away from here. Maybe take cossies approach for a while? Throw out thermometers and sticks to pee on. 

Angel. I hear you have ch. yay! How exciting!!

Ginny, congrats on new house. Lol at df's patching job. Something my hubby would do! Haha have you guys talked more about wedding plans & when you might do it? 

2muns, trip is getting close! How exciting! 

Ababa, hope h is well!

Is anyone else close to finding out the sex? Are you all finding out, or waiting for a surprise? 

Hope you all have a great day! Sorry I've been away a bit, I think I'm back in the game, tbh I just haven't been bothered to get on here. Feeling very lazy! But I am up to date. Sorry I didn't mention everyone. Thinking of you all!

Xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

It's ultrasound day today! Nervously excited :) 

I caught up on everything but my brain is non functional. 

Love to you all x


----------



## Abby27

Good luck Smithy! Looking forward to seeing a pic!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning lovelies - no time to comment on much (ergh grammar!) but here goes a quick one!

Holy temp spike Tuesday! Yay for you and me Sash looks like we both ov'd yesterday - here's hoping we caught those eggies! Although I haven't had ewcm for days but have had watery so hopefully it was ok!

Maddy your SIL sounds like a real tool!

Abs yay for CBFM!!!

Hi to all else - will catch up properly later on!


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> Good luck Smithy! Looking forward to seeing a pic!

Thanks honey :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

OOOOh Smithy I missed your post - yay for ultrasound day! How exciting! Can't wait to hear how you go xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel, that temp looks great! So excited for you & nana. I'll have a hundred on you two being our next BFP twinnies! 

Smithy good luck! Can't wait to see pics! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Shell! I hope you're right! I really want us all to be duffered! I am thinking Abs will get duffered this month and that she won't need to use her CBFM! (Still good to have for round two though Abs!)


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hi all, 
I'm having a lazy day today, I only have a couple of hours work and my study period has finished so no school work to do. I probably should be doing housework........:haha:

I POAS yesterday and today as my period is lighter than normal, but looks like wishful thinking as they were BFN. I have decided on vitex and b6 to try and sort my cycle out FX it does the trick.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm glad you get the chance to chill out a little and relax today Taralyn! Bummer about bfn's - I'm sure the vitex and b6 will work wonders! Lucy (LLPM) got her bfp not long after starting on vitex so hopefully the same thing happens for you!


----------



## Abby27

Yeah my dh asked if we should wait till monitor can be used, I said no, that it could be our good luck charm for this month with no technology assistance. Just good old fashion bd ing


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, angel I think you're right! It's the equivalent of paying for VIP ff the month of your BFP! Abs is in for sure! 

Taralyn, enjoy relaxing! Hope the voted does wonders for you!


----------



## number2woohoo

Smithy - what time is your scan?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies!!! :flower:

Abby- how sweet is DH?!?! Hoping you don't even need it and can end up putting it away until #2 ;)

Nana- hi Hun!! How are you? Sorry yesterday sucked!! 

Lisa- yay for scan day!!! What time is your scan? I have a appt tomorrow and secretly hope they will do a "just because" scan while I'm there!! post pics please!!!

Taralyn- b6 helped lengthen my luteal phase! I took about 150mg a night.

Angel- what did Paul cook for dinner??? 

Ababa- how's H doing? Glad surgery went well!

Hi everyone else! (sorry I'm being lazy) :wave: hope you are all having a good day!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Rosie - nothing to rave about - cooking is not really his forte! He cooked chicken kebabs with chargrilled veggies and a fried egg on the side :) LOL it tasted especially good though because I didn't have to cook it! 

Hope you're well hun! Would be awesome if your doc did a just 'cos scan!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi Rosie - nothing to rave about - cooking is not really his forte! He cooked chicken kebabs with chargrilled veggies and a fried egg on the side :) LOL it tasted especially good though because I didn't have to cook it!
> 
> Hope you're well hun! Would be awesome if your doc did a just 'cos scan!

Sounds pretty yummy! Lol to the fried egg on the side!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

I know right! When I questioned him about the egg he was just like "what's wrong with an egg - it's good protein" I just giggled and said "yes dear"... cracked me up!


----------



## Rosie_PA

What a sweetie!!! He's going to be a great dad!!! :)


----------



## Abby27

I wondered about the egg myself! How cute!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

smithy- cant wait to hear about your scan

fx for abby, angel and nana!!! hope this is your month!! 

thinking of you all, sorry for the lame catch up, i am absent minded, and my nipples hurt, and it ruins my concentration! :/


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Sorry girls, but I'm on Paul's side with the egg! Yum! My fab meal is chops, chips & eggs. I often put an egg on the side of a meal just because. Lol 

Smithy looking forward to scan results! 

Rosie hope you get a scan! How exciting!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lol Shell - that is his favourite meal too! With lots of BBQ sauce of course!


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies,

Abby, DH is soooooo cute :) 

Nanna and angel I hippie you caught those eggies :happydance: 

Smithy, can't wait to see your bub :)

I love eggs and chips! Actually I love eggs with anything haha 

Hi to everyone else!

I'm extremely exited to move into our new rental :happydance: x


----------



## Abby27

Lainey you got it? YAAY that is awesome hun!

well im home, and just been reading about my CBFM, so yes, cant start till next cycle, but i do hope that helps get me my BFP this cycle, with the NRB plan.


----------



## Newbie32

Hi ladies

Just back from an interview with a recruiter. If only the real ones were that sort of walk in the park!

At least today was an improvement on yesterday...I'm sitting with a girl training her most of the day and its dead boring!!

Great news on the house Lainey, congrats! Ps, I hippie we both caught the egg too!

All this food talk has reminded me I haven't eaten today and am starving!

Puppies are trying to type on my iPad so I better take them outside for a quick run around xxx


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! 
taralyn...yep I got my BFP the cycle I tried vitex. I just bought the blackmores and took one tablet a day (despite it saying to take lots more!) 

Angel...yay for temp spike! :) hope you caught that egg! 

Amanda...hope H is feeling better after his op! 

Lisa, yay for healthy babies! :D really pleased the scan went well. 

Lainey, glad you got the house! 

I found out one of my bestie's is expecting no3 today! So excited for them...she got pregnant first cycle but she's been on meds for 6months (she wasnt allowed to get pregnant while on them!) and has been WTT for that time! She also had awful sickness all through both her other pregnancies, so I really don't envy her! 
My neighbour has been TTC for over a year now, she's Dutch and one of her good friends has just written a book called something like "waiting for baby" it's a book all about struggling with fertility and waiting for answers & ultimately a baby! Apparently it's selling really well and is awesome...but it's only published in German so far! Bummer!!! 

I'm feeling better today...still super tired, but liam has exams this week so I'm doing EVERYTHING...but as of Thursday lunchtime were on holidays till February!!! :)
Thankfully maggie slept through til 6:15 but woke me up by standing next to my bed and playing the harmonica then giggling hysterically... I'm not a morning person so I wasnt impressed, despite her cuteness!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Smithy, how did today go?

Angel, he's a good man, I think I'd get along well with him! I like it without BBQ sauce, I like lamb seasoning on my chops and a runny egg! Usually 2 eggs cos one is never enough! Lol

Nana, training must be numbing your brain! How boring! 

I'm disappointed to learn winners & losers is not on tonight. Staying at mum & dads tonight cos dh is away again, dad made the best roast lamb! Now we're waiting for the apple crumble. Was hoping to watch my shows while eating it, now they're not on. Boo! Will have to eat & go to bed on a full tummy. Oh well least it will be yummy!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Hahahaha re the harmonica wake up. How bloody frightful, lol


----------



## Taralyn_m

I was annoyed about winners and losers too! I don't usually watch much tv, but that show has totally sucked me in!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

melainey- so happy for you!!! congrats! :dance::dance: One less thing for you and D to worry about now, will be so nice for you to start nesting ;) 

nana :jo: go eat dinner, what did DH make for you tonight ?? How'd the interview go, feel good about it? 

lucy- yay for holiday time!!! Are the girls excited about the move? I can understand your less than thrilled reaction this morning, but that does sound incredibly cute!!!! 

afm- homesick! Its Thanksgiving (on thurs, in the states) my friends here are trying their best to celebrate with me, I did a big thanksgiving last year, all the traditional foods etc, but this year im too tired, too much going on, and leaving too soon, so they are trying, OH included, but its not helping, bc they are calling it Thanksgiving but its an aussie dinner, lamb roast, etc, no american/thanksgiving food -no traditions, and i love traditions, so i'm keeping happy about it to them, but inside super home sick and bummed out. I keep telling myself what I'm thankful for, and there is a lot, so I shall continue to do that. Also not convinced whether or not I'm feeling bub, its been the last two/three days, but so light, faint, and sporadic I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

amanda- hows H today??


----------



## Pauls_angel

Amber sorry to hear you're missing home - not long now! What are traditional thanksgiving foods? - apart from turkey - I know about that one! X

Lucy I agree the harmonica story is very cute but I can see why you wouldn't find it amusing at the moment! Yay for holidays - not long now!


----------



## Newbie32

Squeezes I was equally devo'd. Had looked forward to it for a week. No offense X factor, but to ditch w&l?????? Idiots.

Thanks 2mums, he did and I feel better now. Interview was outstanding. Just a shame was with recruiter and not the company cos I smashed it, if I do say so myself ( new dress helped I think ;) )


----------



## Newbie32

Ps 2 nuns, just count down the days, not long now dnd you're back there to celebrate properly hun xxx
And in sure bib is fine, just nice and cosy xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sash I'm sure the perfect job will come along soon. Yay for new dress - gotta love retail therapy! X


----------



## Taralyn_m

llpm - I am hoping it will work for me, I have been researching like crazy and went out to get my supplies today. I am starting with 100mg B6, 500mg C, 3 x 660mg vitex plus the elevit pregnancy and conception multi I was already taking. The vitex tablets are enormous! 

Melainy congrats about getting a place, I missed your post before :)

oh and here is another vote for eggs on the side!:hi: I love fried eggs, and boiled. I like to put a boiled egg each in the salad. 

I have done some more reading up about low progesterone and it seems to be linked to PCOS... I probably should have known that, but when I got my diagnosis I wasn't trying to get pregnant and I was more worried about the weight and wacky periods. I am wondering now why B6 and vitex isn't offered to people with PCOS by doctors? Maybe it is but none of mine have suggested it. From what I have been reading it may help with lots of the symptoms including the weight issues!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Pauls_angel said:


> Amber sorry to hear you're missing home - not long now! What are traditional thanksgiving foods? - apart from turkey - I know about that one! X

turkey, cranberry sauce, stuffing, gravy, yams (sweet potato with toasted marshmallows on top) mashed potato, corn, bread rolls, green bean casserole, salad, my family always has my aunts (the sick one) home-made pumpkin muffins, pumpkin pie, pecan pie, ice cream, etc.
ohhh, its all so yummy, smells so good, and its all about family!!


----------



## Taralyn_m

yummy!!!!! that sounds like a feast 2 mums.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

no doubt the new dress would have helped, always does!! And its great you smashed it, he'll pass that on, and you'll have another job, and be out of boring training in no time! :) 

I am counting the days til home, friends and family! and lucky for me my mum is amazing and she is making a mini thanksgiving when we are at her house in December, i'm just whingy.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks angel :) 

I may have splashed out a little today, but I reckon my redundancy earned that for me (not that I'll tell dh...will just sneak purchases is slowly!!!!)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Taralyn_m said:


> yummy!!!!! that sounds like a feast 2 mums.

lol, it is Tara, you get up at like 5 or 6 to start the turkey and cook all day, miss lunch, and dinner with family is early, like 4 or 5, then you pass out bc you are stuffed!! :haha: perfection!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks 2 nuns, I'm In two minds. Yay for your trip, but we will miss you heaps xx


----------



## Taralyn_m

Sounds like christmas at my house, though I do two roasts and a ham and somehow end up doing all the cooking! hehehe. This year I am trying to find some traditional Macedonian dishes as a suprise for DW's dad, he is Macedonian and this is the first christmas he has spent with us. Until fairly recently he thought we were flat-mates (urghhh). It was complicated but I am so relieved it is all out in the open now. I hated having to pretend, especially after we got married!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, hope your job situ improved ASAP!

2mums hope you're ok Hun, sounds epic! I can see how an Aussie roast wouldn't quite stack up. Hope you're ok! Nice of you to be happy to your friends. Talk to oh if you need to tho!! Xx

Tara, lots of vitamins! Make sure you don't cross over on things that are in all tablets. One of them is bad for a baby if you have too much. Vitamin a I think??

Goodnight everyone! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I vote next year we all fly to Amber's house and have a traditional thanksgiving together!

Very sneaky sash! Love new purchases! X


----------



## number2woohoo

Sweet potato with marshmallows on top sounds really pukefesty! ;)


----------



## Abby27

Tara, id say cause most doctors dont have the training or fully understand the impact of herbs? Vitex has been very helpful to me, and believe me you want the tablet not the liquid. 
Squeegs is correct too much vitamin A can be bad. but your mix you have there sounds fine. im taking the same actually, but also Co Q 10 (now there is a huge tablet) for ageing eggs, and fish oil (without mercury), cause i read in a book that i should! 

Morning everyone! well the NRB goes well! DH seems up for it (pardon the pun).

We are going to miss you 2nuns! im sorry about the home sickness, but im glad that your friends are trying to do something for you. may be dont compare them, cause they never will....and this can become your Australian thanksgiving tradition? i used to LOVE christmas, but its changed cause my family is so much older now, and generally its a bit depressing (being the only one without children), but i try to not compare to how it used to be, cause that is what makes me sad

hope everyone has an ace day.....EDB last day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yay abs! Last day, what a relief! Thanks for clearing up taralyns vitamins all being ok. I didn't know what was in them all. Always better to mention something rather than keep quiet when there is too much of something! 

Have a great day everyone! 

I agree ababa, yams sound disgusting, I would defo try one tho, cis I think out there foods ate always worth trying, cos why would so many people live something disgusting? It's probably awesome! I'm trying to imagine what it looks like, also at what stage of the sweet potato cooking do you add the marshmallows? And how brown do you make them, if at all? 

Angel, great idea, I have always hated the idea of thanksgiving, but hearing how important it is to 2mums makes me want to experience it with her!


----------



## cossime

Morning ladies! Sorry I have been a little MIA these last couple of days but I have been hit by fatigue which I think is a combination of jet lag, the insomnia I have been suffering and pregnancy. I am not enjoying being nack at work either and feel a little overwhelmed atm in regards to how and when to tell my boss, how my students will be when I go on maternity leave, planning next year&#8217;s experiments and the security of my job in general! Sigh, the woos of science!

On a brighter note, I have been keeping up to date but have just been too tired to comment (slack I know and poor excuse). But in true cossi-style, below is the current watch list. Love to all xxx

*Wednesday Watch List!!! 21/11/2012*

*Two Week Waiter&#8217;s*
Kiwi
Angel: 2DPO (fx&#8217;d!)

*Waiting to Ovulate*
Newbie (nana): CD18 (waiting for crosshairs!)
Jayney: CD9
Abby: CD8
Tarelyn: CD5
Major Bee: CD4
Maddy

Ginny: WTT

*11* :bfp: *&#8216;s!!!*
2Mums: 19 weeks - it's a *BOY!!!!!!*
LLMP: 14 weeks
Number2: 14 weeks
Lisa S (Smithy): 11 weeks
Melainey: 11 weeks 
Rosie: 10 weeks
Mum 2 Quigley (Squeegs): 10 weeks
MissieT: 7 weeks
Lisafr: 7 weeks
cossime: 5 weeks
SKyle: 5 weeks

xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Morning all, and yay for last edb day abs!!! I say that is cause for a celebration!!!

And thanks for yet another update cossie, you are a top woman! I will be waiting for ch's for a long time it would seem, i input like another 5 high temps and i still dont get them so i think its fair to say that just like me, ff has no freaking idea about my chart this month! Stupid stupid stupid!

I will be so happy to get to the end of today. This week feels like the longest of my life and i cant see it improving any time soon, its turning me into a complete whinger!!! Not to mention working with this girl is taking away from my bnb time and i do not like that. lol

Have a great day lovely girls!!! XXX


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Tara- what you are trying/thinking of doing for DWs father is awesome of you. He'll appreciate it! 

angel- you're all welcome, i've already told OH that when we're in the big house, we are hosting a real Thanksgiving, its a hell of a lot of work, but all worth it in the end! Plus can't miss little ones firsts, whether they are american or australian despite what country we're in! 

amanda- i completely understand, some aussies liked the yams last year, others not so much. The pallet is so different. I find them to be delicious. But found out they are far too sweet for most aussies. 

abby- i am looking on the bright side, its a wonderful thing they are doing, and its nice to have an 'aussie thanksgiving' i'll never turn down a meal with friends i dont have to cook!! Oh christmas, thats a whole other issue, xmas here versus xmas there, worlds apart, no comparison, couldnt even try. one is nice salads, at the beach, in shorts and singlet, the other with fires, and comfy clothes, big meals, lights and decoration. two different holidays. American christmas is amazing, OH loves it, and has agreed to go this year and next!! woo-hooo, we have 3 under 5 there, plus next year ours, so its fun again, kid fun again at least ;) 

shell- glad you'd try them, you wouldnt have a choice though if you came to my house, they found out last year, family rules include having a 'no thank you helping' - one spoon, one bite, must try everything :) its a good rule, if you dont like it, no harm, if you do, now you know and can have more!! Although I hated the rule as a kid. You smash the sweet potato, adding brown sugar, butter, and such (hence the twoo sweet for aussies) and warm them in the oven and in the last 5 minutes you throw mini mallows on the top and brown. 

cossi- great catch up as usual! 

:jo: hope your day goes by quick, at least your outta there earlier than later :)


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm excited for you to go see your family but sad you won't be around 2 mums. I have never understood the yams thing, never ever lol. I do want to try pumpkin pie though! 

Sash, yay for new dress and sneaky shopping ;) 

YAY LAINEY!!! So happy for you darling girl

Cossi - I hope you feel better soon love


----------



## ginny83

I;m not 100% what a yam it, but I don't like I like them haha. I do love pumpkin and sweet potato though!! I love putting roasted sweet potato into salads - yum!

Cossie - you can add me back on the waiting to O list! AF turned up this morning, finally get to start fresh. A tiny bit of me was upset coz it just means that the whole miscarriage is over and that's it now, I'm just back ttc. But really I was hoping it wouldn't work this month just coz I spent the whole time spotting and I think I felt like I needed to start on a fresh new cycle. 

Really though I should be happy that AF was only a week later than usual. I know some ladies take months to get their AF back after miscarriages - even very early ones. Silly body - does everything right except hang on to M's siblings!

Hi everyone else, hope you're all well x


----------



## Lisasmith

ginny83 said:


> I;m not 100% what a yam it, but I don't like I like them haha. I do love pumpkin and sweet potato though!! I love putting roasted sweet potato into salads - yum!
> 
> Cossie - you can add me back on the waiting to O list! AF turned up this morning, finally get to start fresh. A tiny bit of me was upset coz it just means that the whole miscarriage is over and that's it now, I'm just back ttc. But really I was hoping it wouldn't work this month just coz I spent the whole time spotting and I think I felt like I needed to start on a fresh new cycle.
> 
> Really though I should be happy that AF was only a week later than usual. I know some ladies take months to get their AF back after miscarriages - even very early ones. Silly body - does everything right except hang on to M's siblings!
> 
> Hi everyone else, hope you're all well x

:hugs: sweet girl. Your appointment is soon isn't it? Hopefully you can get some answers. 

Lots of loves for you


----------



## Maddy40

Cossi...ta! any chance of adding EDD to the duffers-girls on the list? 

Taralynn...my Fertility Specialist recommends COQ-10 and a good conception vitamin for those TTC. There is a whole thread on it here on BNB including links to the scientific research that shows it's effective in improving egg quality. 

2mums...stop making me jealous! I used to live in MN, and I looooove all the Thanksgiving foods. Probably why I put on 10kg in one year when I lived there!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Amber I am so sorry you dont get a proper thanksgiving! I would box some of everything up and send to you if I could! Thanksgiving is one of my favorite meals!!!! Did you mention the stuffing?!?! That's my favorite part!!! Your pumpkin muffins did look pretty amazing! I love sweets so would throw some cream cheese frosting on them and call them cupcakes!!! Oh that reminds me, I loooove pumpkin rolls too! Do you ever make them?


----------



## number2woohoo

My first husband was Canadian and I did try all those Thanksgiving foods. And I have done North American Christmas. I have to say I still think marshmallows have no place in the main course, lol. Also, pumpkin is not desert. It is a vegetable. However, a well cooked turkey... yum yum yum. I think brining them is the best method. 
So pleased it is EDB's last day today. 
I've developed a huge new respect this week for any stay at home mum who has a tidy house. How? I am totally zonked. And my house looks like nothing on earth, lol.


----------



## ginny83

number2woohoo said:


> I've developed a huge new respect this week for any stay at home mum who has a tidy house. How? I am totally zonked. And my house looks like nothing on earth, lol.

I'm going to show DF this! He thinks because I'm am home a lot this would mean a tidier house.... but actually the house would be tidier if I was at work as they'd be no gremlin to mess it up! The only day my house is completely tidy for the whole day is the one day a week M goes to daycare.

Also, I love when my mum looks after M. She has a very tidy house (no gremlins live there anymore) and it's always destroyed after M has been there for a while. Makes me feel better about my own place :haha:


----------



## Lisasmith

My house is only tidy when I know people are coming over. Show up unexpected and you'll see carnage and mayhem


----------



## Newbie32

Well even without kids I struggle! Dh is a neat freak and is always complaining about mess....god help him when there are children!!!


----------



## Abby27

Both DH and i are messy! Kitchen is always clean, but thats it! 

GInny im glad that you are back ttc, i know its hard, but its great your body is doing all the right things. i take that as a good sign. i thnk yams are sweet potato???

well YAAAAY EDB last day! i behaved quite well, popped into the farewell party for the speeches and then left with urgent work that had to be done (no really!).
the whole day felt sort of bitter sweet. why i am SO glad that i dont have to have this struggle at work any more, and hopefully after this weekend in my life any more, there is total envy there. there she was doing her speech how she is going to miss coming into work, and working any more (i dont think she knows how much work a baby is) and excited about the next chapter of life....i wish it was me saying those things, or at least wish it was on the cards. it highlighted for me the huge amount of doubt i have around my fertility. and how sad that makes me!
i do think that EDB is quite unprepared for how much work this will mean! and that pleased me some. 
so although im super happy, also bitter and cranky! is that weird?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana - nice temp today, Glad your body is playing along. Naughty FF. It may think you are having an anovulatory cycle with the crazy temps. I think you Ov'd either 2 days ago most likely, possible back when we first thought just with some craziness after. I say expect AF in 10 days and if she isn't here, TEST!! woo hoo! Wish it wasn't so confusing for you hun!

Cossi - great catch up! Thanks hun, hope you're feeling ok. And it's still early days, lots of time to think about your boss etc. Just wrap you head around what you want first then talk when you figure it out. 

2mums - I don't like sweet. I like the concept still...sounds so strange I don't know how it Can't be good! haha I would defo try, possibly get through 2-3 bites, maybe stop there. lol Either that or have it with a hot drink, that always helps me eat sweet stuff. lol Xmas is going to be awesome this year & next! 

Ginny - yep! I love roast veggies in salads! The best! when I make salads for lunch it's normally salad with cold meat eg ham or chicken, lots of cold roast veggies (can heat them if you really want to...) and cashews! yum! It's so filling, so healthy, but a real meal! lol So glad the witch arrived (but really sad at the same time) I'm glad for the being able to move on. I hop eyou're doing ok. And I think you might join in this cycle with the others! BFP time baby! 

Girls I think most people's houses are messy at some point or another. can't help but mess it up, and tidying all the time would result in no sleep!

Abs - not weird to feel that way. glad she's gone hun.

I have a random question - cos DSS is going to have a new baby at his mum's house in May (and a new cousin a few weeks later for his grandparents to be paying attention to alswell) and then we will have a baby in June, I'm worried that this will be HUGE for him & am wondering the best way to approach the bringing home new baby thing on top of blended family thing after he has to go through it at his mums not long before with us. Does anyone know of any good books or anything that I can read? I just want to make sure he stays involved & doesn't find it harder than it has to be for him. I haven't started any research yet, I just thought someone may know a good book to read just to get some ideas??

I'm off to a mate's for tea tonight, Will catch up with you all soon! xixix


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all :)

Abs yay for edb last day!!! You only have to see her one more time then that's it for good!

Shell I don't know of any books about that - sorry hun! But my step bro went thru the same thing when my mum and his mum both had babies around the same time - he was jet excited that he got to play with a baby at both houses but he wasn't an only child to start with so was used to not getting all the attn so I guess it is a bit different.

Ginny I'm pleased that you get a fresh start and that it hasn't taken months and months for your body to return to normal - I hope we get to be bump buddies - you me abs and sash!

Hope work wasnt too boring today Sasha!

Hi Rosie! You have to fly out for thanksgiving next year too!

Kiwi and Maddy - have been thinking of you both! Hoping for good news from both of you soon!!!

Awesome catch up cossie! I hope your body clock gets back to normal soon!

Hi to all others!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squeegs!!! Time will tell I guess!!

Abs I think that is perfectly normal hun xx yay for the wicked witch being gone!!!

Angel I so hope your flatlined temp means there is a bean traveling to its new 9 mth home!!! Fx!!!!

Hi to everyone else ;) just home and need to cook dinner and get to tennis xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I hope so too sash! Your temp was almost a flatline today too - here's hoping this month will bring good news all round! 

What are you cooking for dinner?


----------



## Newbie32

Hope so angelcakes!!!!

Pasta night tonight, energy for three hours of bloody tennis!!!! 

Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Enjoy your dinner and have fun at tennis!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- yams are just another name for sweet potato. Your body is getting back into gear, and M will get that sibling! 

maddy- its so good isnt it?!? Easy to gain 10 lbs between thanksgiving and xmas!! 

rosie- thanks for the thought, so wish it were possible, but i just have to hold out for a few more weeks! The pumpkin muffins, I've had them at every thanksgiving since I can remember, my aunt (the sick one) makes them every year, its her recipe, so its nice to have them this year. And i agree, stuffing is the best. I made stuffing last year, all the aussies loved it, they all agreed it was better than the stuffing they are used to. So good! Never made pumpkin rolls, i think my sister does though, might have to steal the recipe!

:jo: i'm with you, i have a hard enough time picking up around the house without kids, so will be interesting to see how it goes. OH is clean but not tidy, so im constantly picking up after her! Enjoy tennis, try not to hit anyone ;) 

abby- nothing beats a clean kitchen, every night its fairly spotless, i hate waking to dishes! Glad you are nearly rid of ebd for good!!!

shell- wish i had some helpful hints for you, im sure there is resources out there. Its so apparent what an awesome mum you will be, thinking about all this and preparing. :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay kiwi I see you down there! Hope you're well gorgeous! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Trying2b2mums said:


> shell- wish i had some helpful hints for you, im sure there is resources out there. Its so apparent what an awesome mum you will be, thinking about all this and preparing. :)

I agree - Shell you are already an amazing mum to dss and will do a fantastic job when you have your own! X


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi girls. All well here. Driving myself a little crazy googling 11dpo symptoms :) another scan this fri and will see what happens if we start injections again or not. Fingers crossed for not lol

Work has been extremely busy this week hence why I haven't been on here as much. Hope u are keeping well. 

Newbie - enjoy tennIs tonight. Not hitting people tonight with the ball ok. 

Abby - how are u going Hun? Been thinking of u lately. Hope Ur ok

Angel - his the nrf going for u? Hope ur first mOnth back is a success. 

Everyone else massive :hi: sorry for no personal messages but thinking of u all xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Kiwi NRB has gone ok - although timed :sex: is never quite as fun as spontaneous :sex: is :)

Really hoping no further intervention is necessary for you hun and that you're duffered already! Xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Thanks hun. Trying not to be too positive but very tempted to do a test. I guess we will know by the weekend!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Are you going to hold out until then to poas?


----------



## ginny83

I guess I do like yams then! haha sweet potato sounds tastier than yam though! I think I though a yam was like a swede or a parsnip


----------



## ginny83

kiwi - I don't know how you've managed to restrain yourself from testing!!


----------



## Abby27

I don't know either, id be peeing on any stick I could find (that paints a funny picture) I really hope this is it for you, but if not still got some more plans!
I'm doing ok, bit down to be honest...stupid EDB has made me wear envy, something that doesn't suit me and I don't like how it feels....but it will pass!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

kiwi- i've got everything crossed for you!!!! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Fx kiwi!!!!! Bring on Sasha month!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

kiwipauagirl said:


> Thanks hun. Trying not to be too positive but very tempted to do a test. I guess we will know by the weekend!

Will you POAS or do you have to go for a blood test? Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Taralyn_m

FX for you kiwi! I would be poas but I am a total addict!


----------



## Maddy40

Oh I was going to write a really long post but the cat just jumped and yawned right in my face. Clearly she thinks it's time I went to bed. Mostly she can creep in and sleep on my side of the bed with me.....so will have to put my reading aside for another day.


----------



## Newbie32

How sweet maddy!

Night all xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning all! Yay I have ch today!


----------



## Newbie32

Yay angel!!! My temp is stupid. 

Hope everyone has a great day :) xx


----------



## Abby27

Morning all! i wanted to mention to Squeegs, that im sorry i dont know a book. but the very fact that you are asking just demonstrates not only what a great Step mum you are but what a great mum you will be!

Nana how did tennis go?

Maddy how are the needles?

Angel im glad you were in the NRB!

Kiwi im looking forward to hearing your update when you have your scan! if not now then soon my friend! xo

Amanda how is H?

Major i hope you are NRB ing! 

2nuns....so marshmellow on sweet potato? is that what we are talking here?

Ginny, depending on when you ov you might be with me on the DBF (december Bonk Fest....fest because of the festive season you see! i fully expect to be doing that cause of the stupidly long cycles i have!)

morning all! (apologies for the pathetic catch up) first day without EDB at work! YAAAY! also my managers (i put the s there because it seems like the last week i report to two people) will be out today! i have a huge pile of work, but with them out i might actually be able to get through it! some peace at work! i wonder how that will feel!

NRB is going good. my plan was to try to get DH and i back to how we were when first together, when daily sex was part of the routine. so far so good. and actually im enjoying it! managing to not think about the reason and stress myself out, but just enjoying having sex on tap! its not like i expect to O any time soon, but its all going very well. and managing to have the other important O every time! YAAY

Also, today is my friday! so double yaay!


----------



## Abby27

Oh i remember another thing, Cossie, my dear, please try not to stress just yet. just stay in the moment and you can think about the other stuff later, it will all work out! just keep yourself relaxed for the moment i think. once the 1st tri is over and you dont feel so unwell and tired you might be in a better head space?


----------



## Abby27

Yaay For Angels cross hairs, but boo to Nana's crazy temps

I actually think that today is DPO 7 for you and today is a nice ID! I completely understand how frustrating a crazy chart is! i can never figure mine out till the end and it often has me very stressed and sad! but remember that crazy doesnt equal bad or BFN....we have seen that many times!


----------



## LLPM

Morning! 

Yay for cross hairs angel! :) thanks for your lovely message the other day btw...sorry I forgot to reply and just remembered when I started writing this! :) 

Kiwi, really hope you get that BFP this weekend! 

Nana, sorry your temps are crap, hopefully you see some pattern soon! 

We're off to morisset tomorrow to look at some houses. We have somewhere to rent but are thinking we'll buy instead ASAP! DH's mum is going halves with us in buying (we're poor uni students!) and she wants to buy an investment but doesn't want to be tied down to a big mortgage, so it seems sensible then at least we'll paying our own place off instead of someone else's! :) 
I'm also thinking I'm in for a trip to the GP today. The back of my left leg has been sore for the last few days and a I can't remember doing anything to it, it feels like I pulled a muscle or something but I want to rule out a DVT! Unfortunately DH has the car so looks like I'm walking in the rain lol with a sore leg! Lol.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel - CH - YAY how exciting hun!

Nana - your eggys are in big big trouble! so naughty not giving a clear indication of whether they have popped out to play or not! hopefully you have a confusing cycle and get a BFP like Rosie - doctors told her she didn't Ov...clearly she did! 

Abs - no more EDB! thank goodness! The envy will pass hun. It hurts more to be envious of someone you can't stand. I think we've all been there & it makes you hate them even more!! 

Kiwi - how excit\ing. Did you have HCG shot at the start? If you didn't you should totally POAS! U/S won't be far away though, imagine seeing a little sac in there. woohoo!

Thanks for the feedback on the books girls. I think I'll have to maybe find one on blended families and one on bringing home new bub and just make my own theory. lol If we were having the baby first, I wouldn't be so worried, I know we would make a huge effort with him, but I'm just worried that she doesn't have as much support as we do and she may struggle with it. Then if that happens, I think DSS will go 'oh dear...not going through that again'. he said the other day he doesn't love our baby cos he loves mum's baby. He's only a 3 year old, and I'm sure his mum talks about her baby a lot more than we do (we weren't even going to tell him yet but she found out about it) so it explains why he says things like that, but I'm hoping that down the track when I get a bump and stuff he might be a little more into it. We'll help him set up the room and maybe take him to buy a gift or something like that. I guess at least DH & I are on the same page & know it may be tough on him & want to make a big effort.

Hope all you lovely ladies have a great day! xoxox


----------



## Newbie32

Heya abs, tennis was actually not bad fun last night. I did accidentally wind up a massive forehand i tried to hit down the middle of the court which actually smacked the opposition in the side of the head. I felt terrible! She just kinda didnt move and it popped her, i dont have the best aim when i play tho. At least i didnt hit my partner this week!!

I really hope you have a great day today at work hun, and that you enjoy your 'early friday' wish it was the end of the week for me - i'm over it!!!

And squeegs, as for my eggs. I have been cursing them this morning. I woke up and took my temp and nearly threw the thermometer across the room. Dh was like wtf??!?! lol. So i guess i now have absolutely zero idea of when to expect AF at all. ANNOYING!!! Dunno whether to keep temping to ride this one out or just ditch it and give up!

PS squeegs, you are going to be an A.M.A.Z.I.N.G. mum and i just know that it will all be ok when little bubs comes home! Its going to be such an exciting time, i am so excited for you hun!!!

Better get back to work since i'm effectively 'on the clock' grrrrrr

XXX


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lucy - Yay for buyong a house - sounds like a very sensible plan and Morriset is a lovely little town (I used to work for Crusaders Lake Mac cmapsite and spent a lot of time up there).

Sash - I'm with Abby re your chart - crazy can definitely mean bfp! Even if you did only ov 3 days ago - today's temp could be an estrogen surge - I still have lots of hope for you this month!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, thanks sweetie! :) I think you should stick with temping. they have been naughty, but remember that you had a CP, so your body may be having a crazy cycle. Your temp may rise again tomorrow like Angel said, just ride this one out, you will regret throwing away the thermometer this time though! hugs hun, I know it's frustrating! I wish we could just make our bodys do what we want when we want. xxx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ROSIE & 2MUMS

\HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY!!

:brush: (I couldn't find any picture that goes with thanksgiving so here is a smiley brushing his teeth instead)


----------



## kiwipauagirl

ANGEL - yeah on the crosshairs!! That is fantastic. 

LLMP - that is great that you are getting a house. A house party in the new year. 

NEWBIE - crazy, crazy chart. But you never know what can happen. It could be a good thing. 

Thanks girls for the vote of confidence. I have my fingers crossed but not convinced. I have been googling all the 11 DPO symptoms and while I have a few I don't have loads and of course lots of people get BFP and get no symptoms at all. I was tempted to buy a test today but never got around to it. Might get a FRER tomorrow and see. Usually I do a test and AF shows up the next day. DH is off on a bucks this weekend so hopefully if AF is going to show up its not until saturday, that way he will be home to give me the needles :) 

Anyhow, I hope everyone has a great thursday!!!


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi what are your symptoms? Just curious? Nana I agree with squeege dont throw the thermometer yet. Your chart is like a story that will only make sense at the end. Remember Rosie was calling her chart a piss of shit on her magic cycle!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls.

Maybe i should rename my chart like rosie did just to make sure it gets the message that i am not impressed!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Thats better.


----------



## lisamfr

Hi girls,

Sorry I have been mia but I have been feeling so queasy throughout the whole day now it&#8217;s horrible. At night I am in bed by 8.30pm. I am just so tired this time around. I took yesterday off work because the night before I was up every hour tossing and turning I then wake up with a headache. 

Today I am at work sipping on schweppes dry gingerale let&#8217;s see if this will get me through the day. But boy do I feel like spewing (sorry for too much information). Sorry I haven&#8217;t been able to catch up on the last couple of pages the scrolling down to read is making me queasy. 

Hope to be back soon. xx


----------



## Melainey

Hi everyone,

Have been busy moving soooooo didn't have a chance to get on!

Kiwi,I soooooo hope that you are duffered! Keeping everything crossed for you Xx 

Abby so glad EDB is gone  hopefully now you can relax and bub will come along very soon x

Angel YAY for crosshairs honey! So praying you got that eggy Xx 

Nanna silly chart month well hopefully mean steed Xx

Squiggles you will make a great mum  x

2nuns, ewwwww haha I hate sweet potato and I'm not a big fan of marshmallows either haha not longnow tho until you get to see your family and eat lots of yummy foods Xx

Lisa, hope the ms eases off soon Xx

cossi great catch up honey Xx

I can't remember anything else! 

I'm very homesick this morning! It's been over 3 years since I've seen my friends and family Anne it's ripping me apart! I really need my mum at this time but instead I get to spend my days alone now, as a moved to A new town :-( even in the last town I didn't meet many friends cause most of then turned out tobe two faced! Just wish I had my friends from back home! Anyway I gotta go unpack! Fun fun! Love you all Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Thats better.

Can't stop laughing


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have been busy moving soooooo didn't have a chance to get on!
> 
> Kiwi,I soooooo hope that you are duffered! Keeping everything crossed for you Xx
> 
> Abby so glad EDB is gone  hopefully now you can relax and bub will come along very soon x
> 
> Angel YAY for crosshairs honey! So praying you got that eggy Xx
> 
> Nanna silly chart month well hopefully mean steed Xx
> 
> Squiggles you will make a great mum  x
> 
> 2nuns, ewwwww haha I hate sweet potato and I'm not a big fan of marshmallows either haha not longnow tho until you get to see your family and eat lots of yummy foods Xx
> 
> Lisa, hope the ms eases off soon Xx
> 
> cossi great catch up honey Xx
> 
> I can't remember anything else!
> 
> I'm very homesick this morning! It's been over 3 years since I've seen my friends and family Anne it's ripping me apart! I really need my mum at this time but instead I get to spend my days alone now, as a moved to A new town :-( even in the last town I didn't meet many friends cause most of then turned out tobe two faced! Just wish I had my friends from back home! Anyway I gotta go unpack! Fun fun! Love you all Xx

:hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

Squeegs I have heaps of "advice" I'll shoot you an email later xx


----------



## cossime

Hi girls, thanks for your kinds words. Lisafr, hope you start to feel better soon. Taking the advice from the other girls here, if I eat every couple of hours I'm ok and the quesiness subsides. I've been doing this regularly now and it seems to have vanished all together but I know it's early days yest so I wont hold my breath;) Smithy, your scan of baby is super cute! Like I said earlier, boy for you is my vote! Nana, I'm still rooting for you and Kiwi for Sasha month!!! This CRAZY chart of yours will hopefully be the last for many months to come!! Abby, thank you for your reassurance, you too M2Q. I think this whole thing is still absorbing and it's not completely real at the moment so haven't fully been able to process everything. I am trying my best not to think too much about next year about work etc. and focus on staying fit and healthy right now. Abby I hope work treats you a little nice now that EDB is gone. Time to get her out of your life now!!!Number 2 how's the lawnmower? Last night T wanted a blue one but woke up this morning wanting a red one AND he wants a 'broken' lawnmower for his bday cake too now! Angel WOOHOO for cross hairs!!! You must feel wonderful being able to TTC again! Ginny welcome back to the TTC club too!! Hoping your cycle does what its supposed too this month:) Btw, hows the new place going and how is M adjusting? 2mums, would you like to come to Melbourne and put on a Thanksgiving for me and lisafr? (I'm not sure who else is from Melbourne!?) I was salivating just reading your menu!! :rofl: Melainey :hi: !!! Your 12 weeks scan must be coming up soon! When have you booked for? As would yours too Rosie and M2Q!!!! I am going to give you 4 girls a new name: The Awesome 4some as you all got your BFP's in the same cycle:) So we will know once one of you get your scan, the rest will soon follow! Missie how are you feeling? Major hope the NRB is going well!! ;) LLMP, yay to buying your own place!!!! I know too well about being a uni student and having no money so I think it's awesome your MIL has offered a great hand. And yes, it certainly is better paying off your own mortgage than somebody elses! Jayney, thinking of you and sending you loads of :hugs: :hi: Tarelyn!! Hope DD is well! SKyle, how are you? We haven't seen you here for a while-hope everything is ok xx And last but not least, :hi: Maddy!!!! I have update the list for you (see below) and have started to inlude EDD by month. Can all the mum-to-be's send me your due date and I will add accordingly! Having a good morning today hence the catch up! Love you all xxx

*Thursday Watch List!!! 22/11/2012*

*Two Week Waiter&#8217;s*
Kiwi: 11DPO
Angel: 3DPO 

*Waiting to Ovulate*
Newbie (nana): CD19 (waiting for crosshairs!)
Jayney: CD10
Abby: CD9
Tarelyn: CD6
Major Bee: CD5
Maddy
Ginny: CD2

*11* :bfp: *&#8216;s!!!*
2Mums: 19 weeks - it's a *BOY!!!!!!* EDD: April
LLMP: 14 weeks; EDD: May
Number2: 14 weeks; EDD: May
Lisa S (Smithy): 11 weeks; EDD: June
Melainey: 11 weeks; EDD: 12th June
Rosie: 10 weeks; EDD: 18th June
Mum 2 Quigley (Squeegs): 10 weeks; EDD: June
MissieT: 7 weeks; EDD: July
Lisafr: 7 weeks; EDD: July
cossime: 5 weeks; EDD: 20th July, 2013
SKyle: 5 weeks; EDD July

xxxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies!! Just read through everyone's posts and wanted to say hi! I'm still at work and tomorrow is finally turkey day!!!! Yay!!! :munch: hope you lovely ladies are all having a great day!! Love you all!! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Cossi! My EDD is June 18 :)


----------



## Maddy40

Happy Thanksgiving Rosie!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Maddy40 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Rosie!

Aww thanks Maddy!!! Xx


----------



## cossime

oooo forgot to tell you guys I'm getting my blood work done this afternoon:)


----------



## Lisasmith

cossime said:


> oooo forgot to tell you guys I'm getting my blood work done this afternoon:)

Have fun with that :) mine is 14th June x


----------



## cossime

Lisasmith said:


> cossime said:
> 
> 
> oooo forgot to tell you guys I'm getting my blood work done this afternoon:)
> 
> Have fun with that :) mine is 14th June xClick to expand...

Mines just to see my beta levels first! I havent even done that yet with being overseas and all! Oh and the perks of working in a hospital...i've got someone to tell me gender at my 12 week scan!:happydance: It will only be 90% accurate though but still!


----------



## Lisasmith

They can seriously tell you that at 12 weeks?


----------



## Abby27

Nana: hahahahahahahaha re your chart!

today without EDB was actually quite nice, busy, but i felt a certain freedom that you only get when the person you are avoiding is not there to be avoided! 

its my friday so im going to kick back with some wine! its been a heck of a week!


----------



## Newbie32

Yay abs, enjoy hun!

I've just gotten back from nail appt to find out my little bro is a couple hours away ( he is moving from Gold Coast to melb and stopping here on the way) how am I supposed to find the motivation to work tomorrow now????

Hope everyone has had a great day! Much love girls xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sash you forgot to add 'crazy, erratic, can't make up its friggin mind chart'

Enjoy your night with your brother!

Hi abs! Yay for your first EDB-free day!!! Xx


----------



## Abby27

Cant you not go in Nana? its all up to you now what you do yeah?

Thanks Angel! it was nice!


----------



## Newbie32

Prob could have abs, but would have needed to give them some notice...feel bad calling in sick when I'm not even now!!!!

Gotta love family not giving any warning!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good luck if you test Kiwi!!

Nana - great name for the chart! I love it 

Lainey - yay for new house! Sorry about the home sickness hun, hopefully you'll see them soon! 

Smithy, thanks heaps hun! any advice will be very much appreciated! Hope you feel better soon hun, this MS has really come down hard on you! :( poor thing. xx ps, wait til you feel better before looking at a screen to write that email! I knwo it makes me feel yuck, I'm sure you will feel it worse! 

Cossi - glad you have tricked the MS into easing up! I'm having a scan on 3rd Dec - same as Lainey. ps my EDD is 19th June :) yay for bloodwork! looking forward to some good numbers! 

Nana - SICK DAY!! you owe it to yourself! have fun with bro! say hi to him for me! haha he will be like who the F is Squeegs? hahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Ooh yes, kiwi did you test???

Yay squeegs!! Shame I didn't know he was driving thru port Mac today! Am a bit concerned at the idea of four dogs running around here, our house isn't massive and my two create enough mess as it is!!!

How are you feeling hun?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Feeling ok hun, same old. ready for bed I think. lol But I'm just cooking dinner now. Very lazy dinner - pasta with pasta sauce in the microwave with cheese on it. lol simple, quite tasty though. we used to have it at school when we used to wag & go to my friends house. lol 

tell your brother to keep his pups in line or else! hehe

how are you today? work ok??


----------



## Maddy40

I see KIWI!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

I love a good quick pasta squeegs!!! Enjoy hun xx and enjoy a nice early night too xx

Work is getting better now it's Friday tomorrow...lol...

I see kiwi too maddy! How's things with you? Injections going ok?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

haha today feels like a friday....wish it was! 

hey Kiwi, hope you're coming to tell us some good news! how long is you LP normally?


----------



## MissieT

Bleurgh :( Not sure if I've got a bug or ms has wiped me out - been really bad yesterday and today. Thought i had blood in my wee but doc says its cause i'm dehydrated. Doc says all ok and has given me a us referral in case it carries on tomorrow. Can't even be bothered getting out of bed to lie on the sofa :(

Happy thanksgiving 2mums and Rosie 

Yay for crosshairs Angel

Melainey - homesickness is the pits, hope you feel better soon.

Abs - hooray for no EBD

Newbie - hope you have a good time with your brother

Cossie - fab update. How exciting to find out at 12 weeks!

Sorry for quick reply. Hi to everyone else. Night ladies x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

missie - hope you feel better soon hun. It's good the doc wasn't too concerned. make sure you get that u/s if you're worried at all. 

night everybody! xxx


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hi everyone, 
I'm skimming and lurking a bit today, I am totally pooped after a big day. I hope everyone is well and I will get up to date tomorrow ;:thumbup:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Taralyn I hope tomorrow brings with it loads more energy!

I too am pooped ladies and am heading to bed - love to you all - chat tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

happy thanksgiving Rosie!!! Enjoy the hell out of it! :) 

nana- i agree with shell, sick day. 

angel- gorgeous red lines :) 

lisa- hope you feel better soon! 

abby-enjoy that wine! 

cossi- great update!!! my edd is april 13. 

melainey- congrats on the house!! Sorry you're lonely, but you'll meet new people, new mums soon, and you always have us. Take it easy unpacking, dont lift too much heavy stuff!!

kiwi- thanks for the fb post, made me smile!!! Hope good news is on its way to you this week!!!! 

i know i'm missing people, so sorry! Love you all - thinking of you. 
Going to the obgyn tomorrow, taking MIL as she's never been to a scan so will be fun for her, last visit to him before I travel, hope he is more confident than i am about leaving for 5 weeks.


----------



## number2woohoo

Night all - haven't had time to pop in much this week. Feel I have missed much. So busy though! Wished I could drink a flagon of wine this arvo when at 4pm Master H had still not napped all day. Life is feeling better now, after I made the best pasta I have ever eaten for dinner - must be pasta night. 

Cossi - mine's 24th May.


----------



## number2woohoo

oh nearly forgot - found this link had some very interesting photos of gender... and no longer have ANY faith in what the scan dude told me at my 12 week scan (boy). 
https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I wish I had good news Ur I don't :( 
Stupid f**^##^##^# c*^*#^%^^***^ sl***}^}]]#%^ and even d***%#}}^^# AF arrived. More needles for me :cry: :cry: not a happy camper so will get off this before I bring everyone's happy Friday mood down with me xxxxx :hugs: to u all xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh kiwi honey I'm so sorry sending big hugs your way gorgeous girl! Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Sorry to hear that Kiwi xoxo


----------



## Abby27

Kiwi its ok, cause remember the psychic said this! it WILL HAPPEN though!

if you need a chat, a rant or anything then go ahead love! its what we are here for!

DH has us on a diet and he has taken pasta away :(

i gotta go and find something to wear to this wedding tomorrow....i HATE shopping....im short with boobs and no waist, so nothing fits me ever!


----------



## Newbie32

Big hugs kiwi xxxx I'm sorry hun xx


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck shopping abs! I gave in and came to work....hopefully my brother and his wife and puppies dont destroy our house today! 

Im sure you will find something lovely and look beautiful hun!

What is the diet that you're on? Its hard when you eliminate foods that are a normal big part of your diet...unless you can find something else that you actually enjoy to replace them with!

Hope everyone has a great day today :)


----------



## Abby27

Well i have a relative that is a dietician. in fact she wrote a book with Donna Hay! any way last year she gave a new diet to DH and myself to lose weight before our wedding, i lost about 15kg. it basically is lean meat (i have to have free range) and salad/vegies, with some sort of fibre full breakfast. so no rice/pasta/bread etc. DH lost a lot of weight that way to.
after the wedding i have kept my weight off for the most part, may be ive put on a couple of kilos, but DH went back to his desert eating ways. when he was younger he was really skinny and ate whatever he wanted, now he cant do that any more. so he put the weight back on, not as much as he was, but enough. so this diet follows the same principles of meat/veg/salad. but i still eat rice and bread sometimes. as he does pretty much all the cooking it means he can control the dinners....so no more pasta (and he makes some AWESOME pasta sauces). we never buy pre packaged sauces as we like (well i watch) to make everything ourselves. 
His lasagna....OMG! so good! he makes this chicken creamy tomato sauce that is so fantastic....i really miss it! Last night he made a beef and broccoli stir fry that was lovely.

I hate dress shopping because im not huge but not thin, and oddly shaped, about a size 12, but nothing ever fits me or looks right. i even hated my wedding dress! i do have awesome legs (as i imagine you would nana) that comes from years of bike riding, so whatever i get needs to show the legs off. got big boobs, about a C/D cup, so a nice neckline a guess. its the middle bit that i hate, just a small curve of a waist. barely nothing. they had to use curved boning in my wedding dress to give me shape.


----------



## Newbie32

lol abs, you make me smile!

That diet sounds pretty similar to the way that dh and i 'generally' eat. Every night its grilled lean meat of some description with steamed greens, with the exception of wednesday pasta night when there is tennis on, and then on Sunday we have a 'night off' and often have rice or something then. Needless to say after eating like this for about two years now - i seriously crave potatoes! Im not so good with my lunches, but he doesnt need to know that!

I am sure you will find something lovely hun!!! Get those legs and boobs out!!!! xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

HI girls,

I have a question... I might be clutching at straws here but I am not sure of the answers.

I am only 12 DPO but AF showed up today. My LP is usually 14 or 15 days. Basically my cycle was 21 days this month. I don't know if it has anything to do with the injections or not (I would put money on yes though) but do you think we timed it good, sperm and egg met up and got together when they should but it just didn't stick????? Could this explain it or am I just trying to find a answer to make it feel better for me???


----------



## Abby27

Actually she allows potato! but only one small one
i LOVE hot chips! and sour cream. yuuummmy! 

sigh
We actually eat very well. focus is all on getting vitamins and protein and fibre. the only time i was ever thin was when i had an eating disorder! now that diet consisted of lettuce and dry wheat bix! i was very thin then though. probably not that healthy

shopping requires trying on a whole bunch of things and tyring hard to not cry when you look like a whale....so im talking myself into it


----------



## Newbie32

Kiwi I'm not sure hun...do you know for sure when you o'd other times? Is it possible your o date has always been later and that your lp has always been 12 days? Wish I had some answers for you hun xx


----------



## Abby27

Hmm, well when lp is too short they give you progesterone, so perhaps your injections are messing with that hormone. I would mention that to your doctors! Having said that a 12 daY lp isn't an issue, it just different to your normal self. I think you may have timed sex too close to ov! You are aiming for 48 hours before, may be 24. So I think sperm met egg after egg had popped...it was a boy though so less hardy than a girl. (For a boy the sperm need to get to the egg the second it pops, as the egg ages after it pops only eggs that are fertilized by girl sperm tend to survive).....thats my theory


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah i seriously miss potatoes abs....and specifically a nice creamy buttery mash to go with whatever saucy meal we were having....i make a gordon ramsay beef and red wine casserole which is devine and SO good with mustard mash. My goodness. I am now starving.

And you do not look like a whale hun!! I just wish you didnt have to go and suffer the EDB this weekend x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ababa - Yeah, makes it a bit iffy so early hey. I wouldn't get you rheart set on anything until 20 weeks. It's still just a guess at this point. 

Kiwi - so sorry hun xx not sure about sperm metting egg or not. Normally the only way to tell is with a faint positive test which then turns negative, but period is normally a couple of days late. 

Abby - good luck clothes shopping! I hate shopping too. maybe Nana can give you some tips!

Nana - yay for temp not being naughty today! I missed your positive opk. I'm putting you without a doubt at 4 dpo! :) so exciting, I'll have to put my trip out of town back a bit! hehe Hope you had a good night with your brother!

Have a great day everyone! xoxox


----------



## Newbie32

Morning squeegs :)

You didnt miss it - i put it in this morning because i remembered that it was on monday, but it was one of those stupid forelife ones that show pretty positive far too much!!! So whilst i agree, im not convinced either way!!! 

EDIT: i got a pretty + opk around cbfm peak time too...

Did you have a good night hun?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sash - I knew your temp would spike today hun! Yay for 4dpo - that means if we are both duffered our bubs will be due on the same day!

Abs - you will look amazing in what ever you wear I am sure! I was in DJs the other day and saw some really lovely knee length dresses that would be perfect for a spring wedding :) Can't wait to see the pics of you looking smashing!

Kiwi hun I don't know enough about sperm meets egg sorry! 

Amanda - are you wanting to find out the sex? I can't remember?!

Hi shelly!

Morning to all others! Love you all lots! x


----------



## Newbie32

Hmmmm.....imagine that Angel! I wonder if my eggy was just waiting for yours to come and play...

Of course there is every chance that it will drop back off again tomorrow and stay low!!

Have a great day lovely ladies :) xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Stay optimisitc Sasha - I think our eggies just want to be friends so were waiting for each other - let's hope they both also made friends with some spermies and that we both get good news in a week or so :)


----------



## Newbie32

FX Angelcakes!


----------



## cossime

Morning girls! Sending you massive :hugs: kiwi!!!

Abby, don't be so hard on yourself! I'm sure you will look amazing:)

In regards to the gender thing of babies...

To get all scientific on you all, sex determination occurs at approximately 8 weeks gestation (6 weeks fetal life). This is determined by the male factor SRY (stands for the Sex determining Region on the Y chromosome) gene. If this gene is switched on (which by the way only has a window of a few hours of turning on), the fetus will develop down a male pathway. If however, the SRY gene fails to be activated, then the fetus will proceed down the female pathway. This is why 'female' is considered the 'default' pathway. Of course there are many factors governing this processes but the question of 'what activates the SRY gene?' well that is the million dollar question!

In terms of ultrasound gender determination...it largely depends on the position of the baby at the time of the scan and the experience of the sonographer. Many 'older' sonographers have a more trained eye therefore quite comfortable at telling you what they 'think' is the gender however, this needs to be taken with a grain of salt as there is only a 90% accuracy as the genetalia of both genders can be somewhat ambiguous. Thus, many sonographers will just refuse to determine gender at this scan and just make you wait until your 20 weeks scan. Bare in mind, if we offered a say, 16 week scan as part of our routine checks, the sonogrpaher of any amount of experience would largely be able to determine the gender as confidently as in the 20 week scan.

Just a bit of 'science' for you all to brighten up your Friday lol!

btw, my doc didnt ask for my beta levels as she wasnt concerned??? Asked for everything else to be checked from my blood and urine sample and gave me a pap smear? Booked me in for my Maternal Serum Screen blood test on the 28th Dec and ultrasound on the 31st so not long to go! Even though I know the date of conception (CD19 instead of the standard CD15), she still took the date from my last period which makes me 4 days further along that I am (but I am quietly confident that at the ultrasound, they will push my EDD back from the 16th July to the 20th July like I had imagined!). For now, I'll take it:)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Wow how interesting Cossie - So would a fetal blood test determine if the SRY gene was switched on then??? Sounds a bit invasive - but I guess if you were determined to find out it could be worth it?! I enjoyed my science lesson - thank you :)

Glad all went well with your appt! x


----------



## cossime

Pauls_angel said:


> Wow how interesting Cossie - So would a fetal blood test determine if the SRY gene was switched on then??? Sounds a bit invasive - but I guess if you were determined to find out it could be worth it?! I enjoyed my science lesson - thank you :)
> 
> Glad all went well with your appt! x

Hey Angel, yes a fetal blood test would be able to detect the presenc of the Y chromosome (not necessarily the SRY gene) by karyotyping. This will never be offered though and is mostly available only through amnicentesis (needle through the mum's belly button to extract some of the fetal fluid to determine the probability of disease in which some case, parents can op to find out the sex and will most definitely be told the sex if a disorder is gender-specific). You are right and it is very invasive thus, only offered when there is a likelihood of something being wrong with bubs largely taken from either ultrasound or results of the nuchal test screen/blood test results. I for one am happy to wait until 20 weeks but love the idea of having a little 'looksie' at 12 weeks:)


----------



## Pauls_angel

I am not concerned about whether I would find out the sex myself or not. I'd be curious to know so I could set up my nursery - but at the same time I like the idea of a surprise! DH feels much the same way - I think once I am duffered we will make that decision - but I definitely would not want to have an invasive procedure like the one you described unneccesarily even if it was offered! :)

Off to grab some morning tea now - chat more later on!


----------



## Newbie32

Very interesting cossie!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Very interesting coss! 

Angel, hi!! :) yay for same due date as nana! It's gotta be a sign! 

Nana, I think you surged but didn't ov. But I am very confident on this one. I predict a slight drop but still high. Then it will bounce around where it is until your BFP! Keep bd to be sure, but I think it's pretty safe to say you caught this one!!


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :)

Abby I'm sure you well find a dress pretty lady :) show those sexy legs off :winkwink: 

Nanna and angel.. YAY for same ov date :) :flasher:

Ababa very interesting stuff ;) Ohhhhh and pasta looked awesome! 

I love potatoes way too much to give up (must be my Irish side) Ohhhhh and the sausage must be the German side :winkwink::rofl:

Cossi I LOVE science, thanks for that. I can't wait to finish my course at uni :)

Hi squiggles :) how are you?

How us everyone else? 

Km having strange dreams haha I posted on fb ;) xx


----------



## Melainey

Oh and also, D told me I'm not allowed to find out what the sex is :cry: hahaha


----------



## cossime

Oh gosh I want pasta and potatoes at the same time now!!!


----------



## Melainey

Yum yum yum :) how are you cossi?


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies, hope you all enjoy your Friday. I plan to catch up tonight while I'm on night-shift and then I'll feel like I'm really across everything that's happening. I did want to put out a hug for Kiwi before then though.


----------



## Abby27

Well ladies im back from my shopping trip! i bought a little black dress with white dots. if i wear a little black or white cardi it hides my lack of waist! so im pleased. shows off the legs and the boobs and its comfortable. plus being black and white i now have my choice of shoes....can wear either my comfy but stylish black mary janes, or my wedding shoes, that were super comfortable. which would go better? white shoes with a black dress and white dots or black shoes?
any way got my nails done, and eye brows waxed so im good to go! also got myself a little night gown to assist the NRB (the old shirt wasnt doing it for DH apparently). 
every time i get my nails done there is some random rude woman! why do people treat the ladies doing the nails so badly??? im always super impressed by what they can do with mine!


----------



## cossime

Melainey said:


> Yum yum yum :) how are you cossi?

Hello Lainey! I am doing fine:) It's nice being back home but sucks balls being back at work:( You guys must be so happy in your new place now! How's the unpacking going?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay Abs, outfit sounds great! I personally think black shoes will look better - but comfort is very important so if you will be standing up for a long time or walking any significant distance then I say let comfort decide!

I wear an old shirt to bed too - one of DH's ...hmmm... maybe I will need to buy something a little sexier for the December (san't remember the next word) Fest if I didn't manage to catch it this month!

Hi Lainey! Yum now I want sausages, potato and pasta - all currently not on my diet! Mind you neither is chocolate and I did indulge in one of those today!


----------



## Abby27

cossime said:


> Oh gosh I want pasta and potatoes at the same time now!!!

me to! and i dont even have a pregnancy to blame the craving on!
i know it sucks being back at work Cossie, but im glad you are back in the country! xo


----------



## Abby27

that would be the december BONK FEST the DBF! 
ive just fake tanned the old legs, and depending on how well the feet go will work out the shoes. my wedding shoes are the most comfortable on the planet, and the most expensive. i like wearing them because i can justify the expense...having said that my mary janes are my favourite


----------



## Trying2b2mums

abby- outfit sounds great, you'll feel great, have confidence and ebd will have nothing on you!!! Have a great time! 

you all are making me hungry!! 

just called my family, some of them managed to get together for Thanksgiving, bad news is my aunt was moved to another hospital, much further away making it nearly impossible for her husband, my other aunt, and grandma to visit, which they were doing daily, so that is less than ideal in my eyes and not going to help anything :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs, I say if you're going to be seeing end for the last time, comfort goes out the window. Wear whichever make you feel the best! You will look hot in either, but you'll likely FEEL hotter in one or the other! 

Angel, get some lingerie just cos! It will be a waste of money tho, cos it won't fit you for long with your bump!! Hehe

Lainey, hey Hun! How are you? I'm well, looking forward to the weekend!! 

For anyone who is interested, my dh has started reading a book called 'being dad' I've never seen him read a book, but he's enjoying it after a friend gave it to us. It's all about what to expect in every phase of pregnancy, into parenthood. He said he wished he read it while we were trying cos it explains how to cope with your wife basically. Lol it's also hot parts 'for her' I haven't read yet, but my girlfriend said its great. Sounds like a good book for all of us! Maybe moreso the 1st time parents/ttc #1. Just thought if share! :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies!

Cossi- thanks for the science lesson, that was great!

Lainey- you poor thing, I HAVE to find out the gender!!! Maybe D will change his mind!

Abby- outfit sounds smashing!

Amber- sorry about your aunt :(

Sorry for the lame catch up but I'm beat. Unfortunately I had a pretty rough day. Months ago DH and I offered to have thanksgiving at our house this year and due to a small glitch with the turkey taking longer to thaw than we thought, dinner was almost 1 and 1/2 hrs late. Shouldn't have been that big of a deal but some of my family (not immediate thank gosh) are giant douche bags and let me know what an inconvience it was...lm crying now because I'm so angry! let me tell you they WON'T be invited back.... Grrrrrr......I needed :jo:s cane today! Ugh!!!


----------



## Abby27

oh Rosie, big hugs hun! im guessing that is very NOT what thanksgiving is about! (i only really know the story from the simpsons, FRIENDS, and the brady bunch). 

People are stupid, and you went to effort, and they should be respectful of that! and THANKFUL!
i'll be standing next to nana and the cane giving the ever powerful...."look of shame on you"


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mumd sucks your aunt got moved again. Must have been hard for your fam.

Rosie, that is a disgrace! Chin up him & don't let them ruin such a special day for you! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

..


----------



## Pauls_angel

Amber I hope this new hospital has miracle doctors so that the extra strain put on you family caused by the extra travel time! I really pray that this ends up being a good move and not just unnecessary stress! Sending big hugs xx

Rosie how rude of your guests!

Abs thanks for clearing up the DBF mystery for me!

Shell love the vote of confidence about my "bump" lol! That book sounds awesome! Thanks for the tip! I was going to try and write something witty about your typo "hot bits for her" but that is much more Amanda's forte so I'll leave it for her :)


----------



## Abby27

Shell what steps do you need to take to get DSS to live with you! ????


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh shell sounds like dss mum has a screw loose! I hope she sees some sense and decides to cut all ties with that guy!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Rosiecheeks I'm sorry to gear that darling! Big hugs xx

Dress sounds fab abs! Knew you'd find something gorgeous :)

Squeegs omg. That is terrible beyond words. I don't blame you for your anger, I would be livid!!!!

Hi everyone else!! Crazy day at work and now home to crazy house full of dogs. Need to catch up properly as I've not read everything yet.

Much love whilst I do xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

..


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Oh Rosiecheeks I'm sorry to gear that darling! Big hugs xx
> 
> Dress sounds fab abs! Knew you'd find something gorgeous :)
> 
> Squeegs omg. That is terrible beyond words. I don't blame you for your anger, I would be livid!!!!
> 
> Hi everyone else!! Crazy day at work and now home to crazy house full of dogs. Need to catch up properly as I've not read everything yet.
> 
> Much love whilst I do xxx

hey sweetie! Enjoy your catch up! xox


----------



## ginny83

Sorry I've been MIA - the laptop had a hissy fit and I only finally switched to telstra today since they're the only ones that provide coverage in our new house!

Shell - what a horrible situation for your DSS to be in! I'm not 100% how AVOs etc work.... but obviously it was broken when she went to see him, so could you call the police and say that your DSS has had contact with someone who they are not suppose to. 

Maybe the police can force her to keep DSS away from him. 

I actually imagine this type of thing would happen often - like where the person being abused wants to go back to their abuser. She sounds like she needs lots of help and who knows how's she going to handle things once she actually has his baby.


----------



## Newbie32

2muns I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt being moved :( x

Hope the unpacking is coming along Lainey so you can get nesting!!!

:hi: Ginny!! 

Think I've caught up now!!!

Squeegs you're doing a great job at staying patient. I would never have been able to manage that situation like you are. You are an amazing woman! Xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

..


----------



## Abby27

yeah that is a rock and a hard place alright. how old is she? im actually quite mad that women like this fall pregnant so easily. im very mad for you shell. All you can do is continue your support. DSS is the most important thing. i wish i could help more!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, he sure is! He's bloody lucky to have my DH as his dad, if not, he would be lost for a big part of his life! We'll always make sure he's safe & happy!

Nana - It gets a lot sometimes. Lately I have been saying out loud to myself 'get out of my head!' cos she's just been on my mind, constantly. I dream about her & everything. So frustrating! When I'm not thiking about her, she sends me a text or something. anyway, we just go with it, cos we know we are the only constant for him.

DH is the best ever. He rang her as soon as he got home & I told him, told her how cranky he is about it & that we wanna sit down & discuss it when she picks him up on Sunday. He handled it so well, I'm so proud of him. He grounds me most days! 

The thing that frustrates me is that it's so confusing for him. He got pushed over at school, we told him that was very naughty of the other boy & it's not ok to treat people that way. He believes & trusts us. Then this happens, so we tell him this boy is naughty & we don't talk about him anymore. Then she goes back to see him, then this happens again, and he is told that this boy is naughty & we don't talk about him. How does he determine what is right & wrong & how he needs to treat people.

Poor little guy.

Thanks for letting me vent girls, I really appreciate it! You're all very good friends!


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hello everyone,
Sorry I have been MIA.... my 21 year old nephew has been badly burnt and has recently come out of surgery, he has 2nd and 3rd degree burns to his chest, arms and legs. To those of you that pray could I ask for prayers to be sent his way? Otherwise, healing thoughts and energies. He is in a very bad way and has a long road ahead of him. I know it is off topic for this thread but I believe that healing sent can really help and it is all I can think about just now.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey tRalyn, all my thoughts are coming your way. Hoping for him to heal up & recover nicely & quickly. 

Night everyone xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Squeegs wow that is just dreadful honey. Big hugs - I admire the way you guys handle this. There must besome kind of protective order you can get for dss so he can't be near him.

Rosie your guests can suck it if they think they should act like that! How rude. Hugs your way too.

Taralyn sorry to hear that - my thoughts going your way.

Night lovelies xo


----------



## Melainey

Oh squiggles honey, that is awful Xx you are such a strong woman  Xx 

2 mums , so very sorry about your aunt honey xxx 

Oh dear I can't remember anything else.. Love to all you beautiful ladies xxx 

I'm very sad today (as I have been for a long while now) so just trying not to cry again haha goodnight lovely ladies Xx


----------



## MissieT

Evening ladies

Kiwi, can't help with your question sorry but sending you lots of hugs
Abby - outfit sounds fab, defo go for the hotter shoes and I hope you have a good day
Taralyn - sending positive thoughts for you and your family 
Squeegs - what a desperate situation, I don't think I could handle it in such a level headed, controlled way - you and DH are great and DSS is so lucky to have the love and security you 2 (soon to be 3!) provide. I really hope it goes ok and don't forget you in all of this x
2mums - sorry to hear about them moving your Aunt, so hard for the rest of the family. Thinking of you.
Hope you're ok Melainey :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good and has a fun weekend planned :)

Thinking the being ill the last few days was a stomach bug - managed a small bit to eat for each meal today and have drunk loads of water so feeling a lot better. Going to get some serious rest in this weekend :)


----------



## ginny83

Kiwi - sorry to hear about AF turning up :( :hugs: I think that your LP would have been somehow affected by the injections - but 12 DPO is not a bad LP. I think my LP is 12 days - a bit hard to know since I don't think I've charted a month that hasn't been affected by pregnancy or recent miscarriages! 

This might sound like a silly question, but I remember you had a scan and they told you when you were expected to O, but do they know for sure that you definitely did O? Like do they check your progesterone levels to confirm O or anything? Just wondering because another lady I know on here is on her first clomid cycle which sadly didn't work, but they checked to make sure she O'd from her progesterone levels. 

2mums - that's so sad that your aunt has to be so far away now :( is there any chance of her moving back closer again in the future?

Taralyn - sorry to her about your nephew - sending positive thoughts his way!

Lainey - how come your sad? Hope things are going well at your new place x

Soo I'm pretty sure that I'm going to O around 4-6th December, so I'll have a bit of action in November, but mainly December!! Luckily AF is due almost a week before xmas - so won't be having to think about testing on Xmas day!! My miscarriage clinic appointment is on the 6th December - so I think that's a pretty good way to start my tww :)


----------



## Trying2b2mums

rosie- sorry to hear, thanksgiving isnt thanksgiving without family drama is it!?! I'm sure although late, it was freaking delicious! 

shell- wow!! kudos to you and DH in how you are handling it. I can't imagine the added stress and anxiety it causes you. Hope there is something you all can do, and that she actually listens objectively when you talk to her. 

tara- thinking of you and your family and sending healing thoughts

melainey- buck up buttercup, we love you!! :holly:

ginny- love the timing. hoping AF doesnt show and you get the worlds greatest xmas present! FX for you!!! 

my aunt unfortunately was not moved for her benefit, she was moved because there is very little the hospital/DRs can do, they are just keeping her comfortable at this stage, she's not eating, so just IV, pain meds, etc. She has lost a lot of weight but apparently looks severely pregnant due to the rapidly growing tumour in her body. She was in a nice, expensive hospital, taking a bed that they need for ICU/emergency patients, so she was transferred to a smaller hospital where the bed she takes up wont be a burden on anyone else. It sucks, its the worst thing that could happen, her daily visits is all she has and now those are basically gone. Her body is failing and now her mind will and depression will take over and that's a much worse way to go than at least have the comfort of family around giving you love and support daily. We're all quite upset about it, she hasn't been home since September and was hoping to get back there but it doesn't look like she will. Her husband and Grandma tried to change the move but it was hopeless. So I'm just waiting on more news, but I think it will be much less and less often.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Taralyn I will definitely be praying for healing for your nephew!

Amber I'm really mad at the hospital for shafting your aunt like that! Praying for a solution and a miracle! X

Lainey I wish I could fly your mum out so she could give you a big squeeze hug and put an end to your sadness! Try to focus on nesting and being positive about the bright future you have ahead - you will be an AMAZING mum!

I am home very late from a fun night at a friend's surprise party and need to hit the sack now! Love to you all - night xx


----------



## Maddy40

Trying2b  That's so horribly sad about your aunt, especially if there was no good medical reason to move her. Hugs to you. How was the ob/gyn with MIL? 

LLPM  how exciting to be looking for houses. I loved looking!

Abby  no EDB yay bet your weekend will be great. Im on a diet too  blah. 3kg down so far.

Mum2Q  how about instead of buying a book, you make a social narrative for DSS? They are really useful in circumstances that arent quite the same as a regular book you can buy in the shops. 

Newbie  hilarious about whacking your opposition at tennis. Did you have a good visit with your little brother?

Lainey  where have you moved to? Are you getting a round tum yet?

Cossi  great update. Going to be an exciting few months when all these bubs arrive!

Missie  hope you are feeling better.

Taralyn  what awful news about your nephew. You are in my thoughts.

Rosie  grrrr to your ungrateful family. Sounds like some family members forgot theres a thanks in Thanksgiving.

Kiwi  hun did you have any blood test follow ups after your trigger shot? Did they give you any progesterone? Hugs againits so crap (this TTC business).

Hi to everyone else I missed.


AFM, needles are going fine. Seriously they are teensy weensy thin ones and you kind of pinch your belly and stick it in, it doesnt hurt at all. Blood test on Friday (CD9 which is Day 8 of injectibles) showed Im progressing and Im going in for a follie scan and more bloods on Monday.


----------



## Newbie32

So sorry taralyn, I hope he has a speedy recovery x

Feel better soon missy!

2 mums that is just terrible news, such a tough time for you and your family, sending lots of love x

Ginny It sounds like perfect timing hun, hope you are nice and settled in the new place now :)

Maddy that's great about the injections going well, fx for great scan results on Monday!!!

Hope you had a lovely night angelcakes :) I'm hoping the double o for us will bring very special results! 

Squeegs glad your dh got straight on it. Good man you have there! And you are an amazing woman xx

Hi :hi: to everyone else, I sense it's going to be another crazy day in this household today! Hope everyone has a great weekend xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Ok, all caught up! I've been very busy and very blah the past few days. 

Amber I'm sorry about your aunt, that's really horrible :cry: 

Kiwi, I'm sorry about af love :( so unfair

Sash, yay for temp spike :wohoo:

Cossi, thanks for the science lesson, very interesting 

Taralyn - sorry about your nephew, so sad. 

Abs, outfit sounds amazing! 

Angel, can't wait to see your bfp!! 

Squiggles, I am furious!! So so angry. Document every single thing. Dates etc, this is the best thing you can do. That poor little boy :(


----------



## Newbie32

Smithy!! How are you hun? Hope you're feeling much better now x


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Smithy!! How are you hun? Hope you're feeling much better now x

I'm getting there :) I've had a rough few days but hopefully have turned the corner. I can't wait for the school holidays so I can just chill. 

Little miss has decided she wants to play netball next year so that should be Interesting :)


----------



## Newbie32

Not long now smithy! Hopefully the next few weeks pass quickly!

And yay for netball!!!!! Great choice!!


----------



## Abby27

Morning everyone, just sending love and support to Taralyn, Amber, and Lainey! 

the wedding today is AGES away! so got to get the pup to the park for a big run around and then he can stay in the house. he would get upset if it was dark and we werent home yet, so this way he will tired out and just sleep. 

fake tan worked so im doing the white shoes! DH also seemed to think they were the best choice !!! not that he knows much. one time i had a french polish on my toes and he got all confused and said "but they just painted a white stripe on"
Didnt take my temp this morning....got distracted by the NRB! wasnt really in the mood, and know im probably not ovulating any time soon, but when you dont wee on any sticks you really just have no idea. but that was the idea behind the NRB

Curly or straight hair today?


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Not long now smithy! Hopefully the next few weeks pass quickly!
> 
> And yay for netball!!!!! Great choice!!

She is really short, like seriously lol. She plays well according to the nettas coach but it just makes me giggle, you can't see her amongst the other kids


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> Morning everyone, just sending love and support to Taralyn, Amber, and Lainey!
> 
> the wedding today is AGES away! so got to get the pup to the park for a big run around and then he can stay in the house. he would get upset if it was dark and we werent home yet, so this way he will tired out and just sleep.
> 
> fake tan worked so im doing the white shoes! DH also seemed to think they were the best choice !!! not that he knows much. one time i had a french polish on my toes and he got all confused and said "but they just painted a white stripe on"
> Didnt take my temp this morning....got distracted by the NRB! wasnt really in the mood, and know im probably not ovulating any time soon, but when you dont wee on any sticks you really just have no idea. but that was the idea behind the NRB
> 
> Curly or straight hair today?

I love straight hair :)


----------



## Newbie32

She's gorgeous!!! Perfect for centre court or on the wings :)

I say curly abs!!! But that's just because mine is always done straight...lol

Hope you have a great time at the wedding, despite edb of course! X


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :) 

Taralyn sending positive energy to your nephew xxx 

2mums that is just awful honey Xx I hope that you get to visit her when you get over that and I'm sure that will make her very very happy xxx how's the bump? Xx

Maddy so glad that the injections are going great :) hopefully you will be duffered soon Xx 'll bump as such, just getting fat no matter how little I eat hahaha Xx

Abby have a great tinge at the wedding, I'm sure you look stunning. having extremely straight hair,I LOVE Curley hair :happydance:

Angel hope you enjoyed your run Xx 

Sorry for those of you I forgot,I love you all <3

Thanks for all the support ladies, I feel extremely mean for feeling like this, cause I got what I always wanted, but it's so r hard to be alone all the tinge and especially to go through pregnancy without your family! I always thought I would have my mum around taking me what I should and should not be doing but obviously that's not the case! I spend 12 hours everyday on my own,I have no friends, family andwhen D comes home he's so tired that he barely wants to talk to me! I get one to 3 days with him every fortnight if I'm lucky! I miss having friends haha :rofl: I've never had no friends in my life! I know I have you guys and I love you all so much, but having no human contact is just so hard! Sorry for that big essay xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Lainey honey don't feel bad! You can vent here anytime xxx

I can't imagine how hard it would be to be alone so often, and I really hope you can get to go home to see your family really soon xxc


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Nanna :hugs: it wouldn't be so bad if I was like this all my life but I've always been very suicidal with lots of friends! Oh well :(

How are you honey?Xx


----------



## Newbie32

I think you will feel much better when the immigration stuff is sorted and you can see light at the end of the tunnel by way of a flight booked to see your family! Hope it happens soon gorgeous, in the meantime, we are all here for you for anything you need! X


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, I'm ok, feeling a bit flat today, slight case of the Saturday sads!


----------



## Melainey

Thanks honey x

Oh no you poor thing Xx what's up? Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good morning!

I had a dream last night that Nana & Ababa came to visit me! We all enjoyed some nice wine in hubby's man cave! haha was a good dream!

Ababa, the thing is that there is an AVO keeping him away from DSS, but she takes him there. I guess we could tell the police he's breaking it, keep him away that way, like Ginny said, but I guess she could then just cancel the AVO. I dunno - can she do that? or does it stand for the 12 months regardless of whether she wants to see him or not? We might need to look into it a bitmore with the police & see how we can get it enforced when he has never really done anything to us. 

Lainey, hope your home sickness leaves you alone soon. You will be right once you feel more settled again! 

Missie - thanks for the kind words :) Glad you're feeling a little better. Hopefully MS stays away from you for a while still! Bugs are yucky too, least they are quick!

Ginny - sounds like lots of positive things are going on for you in December! So glad you don't have to spen your Xmas wondering! I hope it's a BFP the week before! 

Amber -I'm so sad for you & your family. I hope she can hold on to see you, OH & bump! maybe she's holding on to see you & she might be ready to let go after that. Hopefully she lets go before the bad emotional state sets in too much. xoxoxox

Angel - hope you had a nice night! you were very late! 

Maddy - A social narrative? I have never heard of such a thing! what is it? (please excuse my ignorance!) Exciting times coming up for you!! 

Nana - hope your day doesn't get too crazy! your chart looks good. it seems to listen to my predictions & do as I say, which is nice to see after it's been so naughty! 

Smithy - hope you feel better soon, I really do! Yeah, we keep a diary, used to keep it daily - every single text back & forth, every single conversation, every visit etc. Now we just write the stuff like this that goes on, cos it's mostly good, but when it is bad, it is very bad. I have to get my diary out again now. 

Abs - you're so good to your little doggy! good choice on the shoes, looking forward to some pics of you looking gorgeous!


----------



## Newbie32

Nothing specific Lainey, quite pathetic really!!!

Lol at dream squeegs, and I'm glad my chart is now doing as you tell it! 

I hope you have a great day today x


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: Lainey, you're allowed to feel like that. It's completely natural


----------



## Pauls_angel

Shell a social narrative or social story is a tool used to prepare kids to face something out of routine. They are typically used with kids who are on the autistic spectrum as they don't cope well with change but are also used to help kids cope with other social changes. It is where you write a story yourself about the situation and read it daily with the child and include all the strategies you would want them to use to help them cope. The names of the characters can be changed although they are often kept the same so it is more relayse. I have a whole bunch of info on it at school that I can scan and send but you can probably also google it and get a bunch of info too.


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies :hugs: I don't know what I'd do without you Xx

great dream squeegs :)

Angel how are you honey?x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

maddy- scan went well, MIL absolutely loved it, she was just amazed, and we had a few really good face shots, could see the iris of the eye and stuff, was a great day for her to be there. She feels more a part of it now, which was a slight issue before, she thought bc she had no blood ties to the child it wasn't her family, but we've set her straight now. Glad to hear your shots aren't painful, there is too much pain in this ttc, I have everything crossed your scan goes well and this is yours and DHs month!!! 

:jo: how was your brothers visit. house intact?? lol. 

abby- we do that with our pups when we have to go out too. I say curly, i'm a sucker for curly hair, but like nana, its probably bc mine is straight. Hope you and DH enjoy yourselves at the wedding! Keep your head up and dont let anyone ruin a nice day for you. 

smithy- good on your DD for wanting to try, short or not, if she has the passion for it it wont matter! But, I also dont know a damn thing about netball :haha: But she is a cutie!!!

melainey- thanks, i'm hoping to visit her, but not sure she'll make it another month, as i have a few days in LA and a week and a half up in seattle with my mum before I get to where my aunt is. But she is hanging on for something, no one knows what or why, but she keeps rallying when they think its going to be her time. so fx. Bump is actually looking more like a baby rather than a meal, lol. Still at that, is she fat or pregnant stage?! :haha: So sorry your down and lonely, I skype with the family a lot it helps me, but I know how you feel, when i came over here I had no friends, it can be very difficult esp with you wanting someone right now while pregnant. :hugs: xx 

shell- yeah i'm hoping to see my aunt, she also has some friends flying over next week from the east coast, so maybe that's what she's been waiting for. I just know she is in a tremendous amount of pain, so i hope she knows its ok for her to go when she wants. I really hope you can get this avo, crazy man/ dss mum drama handled easily, you don't need that added stress, but its so heart-warming seeing how much you and DH care and looking out for DSS. :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Pauls_angel said:


> Shell a social narrative or social story is a tool used to prepare kids to face something out of routine. They are typically used with kids who are on the autistic spectrum as they don't cope well with change but are also used to help kids cope with other social changes. It is where you write a story yourself about the situation and read it daily with the child and include all the strategies you would want them to use to help them cope. The names of the characters can be changed although they are often kept the same so it is more relayse. I have a whole bunch of info on it at school that I can scan and send but you can probably also google it and get a bunch of info too.

We use social stories and picture time lines with josh. They're a godsend!


----------



## Lisasmith

2nuns, do you make green bean casserole? If yes, what's your recipe? All my other American friends keep sending me a recipe that calls for French fried onions.. I have no idea wtf a French fried onion is :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

2mums I think your ain't is hanging on for you :hugs: praying that she does hang on honey and that you get to see her xxx 

Smithy how are you?

Thought my house was haunted this morning hahaha wow was it scary! (I'm a wuss)


----------



## Maddy40

Lisasmith said:


> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Shell a social narrative or social story is a tool used to prepare kids to face something out of routine. They are typically used with kids who are on the autistic spectrum as they don't cope well with change but are also used to help kids cope with other social changes. It is where you write a story yourself about the situation and read it daily with the child and include all the strategies you would want them to use to help them cope. The names of the characters can be changed although they are often kept the same so it is more relayse. I have a whole bunch of info on it at school that I can scan and send but you can probably also google it and get a bunch of info too.
> 
> We use social stories and picture time lines with josh. They're a godsend!Click to expand...

I used them with my youngest after she was adopted, even though she was 4 years old she was quite traumatised and regressed to lots of toddler-like behaviours. She really liked to know what was going to be expected of her in various situations.


----------



## Lisasmith

Maddy40 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauls_angel said:
> 
> 
> Shell a social narrative or social story is a tool used to prepare kids to face something out of routine. They are typically used with kids who are on the autistic spectrum as they don't cope well with change but are also used to help kids cope with other social changes. It is where you write a story yourself about the situation and read it daily with the child and include all the strategies you would want them to use to help them cope. The names of the characters can be changed although they are often kept the same so it is more relayse. I have a whole bunch of info on it at school that I can scan and send but you can probably also google it and get a bunch of info too.
> 
> We use social stories and picture time lines with josh. They're a godsend!Click to expand...
> 
> I used them with my youngest after she was adopted, even though she was 4 years old she was quite traumatised and regressed to lots of toddler-like behaviours. She really liked to know what was going to be expected of her in various situations.Click to expand...

Bless her heart, I can imagine routine and those stories would have helped her immensely


----------



## Pauls_angel

Melainey said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs: I don't know what I'd do without you Xx
> 
> great dream squeegs :)
> 
> Angel how are you honey?x

Hi lovely - going ok - have shocker headache though! I was telling my DH about how I wish I could come and give you a big hug and spend some time with you as you're craving face to face friendship - he's such a sweety and said if I can find cheap flights that I can fly to WA for a week :) had a look into fares and it is cheap enough to fly to WA but costs a bomb to fly back to Sydney! Will keep my eyes open though and if something cheaper pops up maybe I can come!

How is everyone else's Saturday panning out? We took our doggies to the colo river for a swim this morning and are now on our way home for a family BBQ.


----------



## Melainey

Oh angel, you and P are just so sweet xxx that would be awesome  love you so much :hugs:

Bummer about the headache honey, just relax today and put your feet up Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

That's the plan - I will take some panadol and then just chill out! Love you too gorgeous! X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

smithy- i dont have a recipe for green bean casserole, but if i did, it would contain the fried onions too, hahaha. they are always on top, no idea why! look on an nz/aussie recipe site, might not have them. they are optional though, just a flavour crunch on top. 

melainey- we wonder if she's hanging on to see me, which would be awesome, but knowing the pain and agony she is in, i almost wouldnt want her to push herself too far, ya know. Love a haunted house, as long as its on tv and not my own!!! 

angel- you and DH are awesome. Would be awesome if we could all fly to laineypop! better, yet, lets fly her to this coast!!! Hope your headache goes away quickly so you can enjoy your bbq, i just realized how hungry i was, missed lunch apparently! 

love- to everyone!


----------



## Melainey

Relaxing is great  I'm getting very dizzy every time I stand up so blood sugars may be low, think I will have a half an orange and see if that helps, and just chill out hehe Xx

Yeah I know what you mean 2mums, hopefully they can make her comfortable and take her pain away Xx yeah haunted houses are fun whenv they at not yours haha mine is just creaky I think ;) xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Melainey said:


> Relaxing is great  I'm getting very dizzy every time I stand up so blood sugars may be low, think I will have a half an orange and see if that helps, and just chill out hehe Xx
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean 2mums, hopefully they can make her comfortable and take her pain away Xx yeah haunted houses are fun whenv they at not yours haha mine is just creaky I think ;) xx

That be low blood pressure, you can thank progesterone for that too! 

I would fly over and steal you if I could x


----------



## Lisasmith

Trying2b2mums said:


> smithy- i dont have a recipe for green bean casserole, but if i did, it would contain the fried onions too, hahaha. they are always on top, no idea why! look on an nz/aussie recipe site, might not have them. they are optional though, just a flavour crunch on top.
> 
> melainey- we wonder if she's hanging on to see me, which would be awesome, but knowing the pain and agony she is in, i almost wouldnt want her to push herself too far, ya know. Love a haunted house, as long as its on tv and not my own!!!
> 
> angel- you and DH are awesome. Would be awesome if we could all fly to laineypop! better, yet, lets fly her to this coast!!! Hope your headache goes away quickly so you can enjoy your bbq, i just realized how hungry i was, missed lunch apparently!
> 
> love- to everyone!

One of my American beauties just called and told me to fry onion slowly within an inch of its life. Pop it on paper towel until dry and crunchy and that's that!


----------



## Lisasmith

Angel, hope your head is feeling better soon x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Have had a couple of panadol and a cold glass of ice tea and the combination of the 2 has taken the edge off - sitting with my feet up now relaxing and hoping the trifecta will result in no more headache at all!

You can buy fried onions at Asian supermarkets too.


----------



## Melainey

Go away progesterone :) 

You can come steal me if you wish Smithy :) hehe


----------



## Lisasmith

So stealing you!


----------



## Melainey

Woo hoo  never been to the easy coast ;-) Melbourne us the closest I got hehe


----------



## Newbie32

Hope you kick the headache angel!!! 

I think Lainey should come here too :)

Quiet house again (still in one piece 2nuns!) but I'm exhausted from the last two days!

Hope everyone's Saturdays have been great x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Headache now gone! Woohoo!!

Lainey as soon as I have my own place you can come stay with me for as long as you like!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sash did you have a good time with your bro??


----------



## Melainey

Thank you angel <3 Xx 

Rest up Nanna Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

And then we will all come for a sleep over at Angels!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

You'd all be very welcome!!! Paul can cook us all dinner with a fried egg on the side! :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

Hey angel yeah was great to see him, even with a crazy 4 dog house!!! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Glad to hear you had a great time Sash! 

Bed time for me now :) night all! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Me too, night all x


----------



## Maddy40

Morning everyone - well night time for you, morning for me since I'm just starting night shift. What great weather we had here the last couple of days. The vegie garden is happy. I'll be on my days off after tonight's shift - yay!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Maddy - yay for good weather and days off!

As for me I had broken sleep last night and my temp was taken after only 2.5 hours sleep and was way low (36.2) so not sure whether to trust it or not!!! I took it at my usual time of 5:40 but my FIL left at 3am to go fishing and I was woken up by the car leaving! I went back to sleep after my 5:40 temp but then woke up at 7 :( I took my temp again but only had just over an hour and it was high (36.7). I have entered in the first temp - do you think that was the right thing to do?


----------



## Newbie32

Morning all :) hope everyone had a great sleep and look forward to hearing about more crazy dreams :rofl:

Maddy I hope your shift went well and that you have a great day off! Excited to hear about the upcoming scan on Monday!

Happy Sunday girls xx


----------



## Newbie32

Oooh angel, I'm thinking implantation dip????? It's about the right time for it! 2.5 hrs is pretty close to what you need so I think I'd stick with the one taken at the normal time...fx hun!!!!

Ff gave me fixed ch's at 3 dpo today on the advanced method, which I wasn't impressed with, so I switched it to research lol. Now I'm trying to trick my chart!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Love your trickery Sash!!! When you switched to research did it move your ch to where they are now or did you have to do that manually?

I want my temp to be an implantation dip but not getting my hopes up!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah research gives me dotted ch's....even when I put it to opk/monitor it still said 3 dpo....stupid!!!! So research it is whilst I trick it!!!

At least we are halfway there now angel, hopefully the next 6 days goes fast!!!


----------



## MissieT

Newbie and Angel - last night I dreamt we all met in the botanical gardens in Sydney to celebrate you girls being 8 weeks and 3 days preggers! We had champers and sausages and Abby was in the wedding outfit - we had a fab day :)
Hooray for days off Maddy and good luck for scan tomorrow :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

I hope so too! Are you going to wait until next Saturday to test?

If per chance you are only 3dpo - (I think you're 6dpo though) did you time bd to catch it??


----------



## Pauls_angel

Awesome dream Missie!!! I hope it comes true!


----------



## Newbie32

Nup I don't think so angel! I trusted my cm....for better or worse!!!!

As for testing, who knows! I will probably try not to test, but I'm not sure this time that I won't after the cp last cycle....how about you?

Great dream missie! Here's hoping!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm going to hold out until next Saturday I think :) by the way I love the new title for your chart!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol xx

Hopefully next weekend is a winner!!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey. I think you need to come up with some strategies to meet some people nearby that you can get some of that contact you are craving. When I was pregnant with my first child I joined a birth board on https://www.babycenter.com.au/ and ended up finding a group of girls who all lived within 20 minutes of me that were all expecting babies in the same month. Once our bubs were born we all caught up every fortnight in person for a little mums group, till we went back to work - perhaps you might find some friends that way that live nearby you. They will likely have a FB group set up for the month you'd be on so just ask them if there is one, you might find some like minded souls. 
It isn't good for the baby for you to be unhappy and lonely. So lets see if we can find you some human contact - it is so important. You would realise that a little baby needs human contact - the cuddles with mum and dad for example - well so do grown ups, so don't neglect your own needs too, they're real needs. Hugs.

And hugs to all of you - have a great day x


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :) :flasher:

Angel in soooooo hoping that's an implantation dip :happydance: Ohhhhh and a fried egg on the side sounds delicious hehe Xx

Nanna YAY for ch's :flasher: paying this it's your month Xx

Missie awesome dream :) 

Maddy yay for nice weather :) x

Nice weather here too :happydance: (my idea of nice weather is overcast, cool and no rain) hehe enjoy your days off x

Ababa thank you soooooo much :) I agree,I do need human contract, especially being such a social person normally. I called my mum lady night and had such a huge cry to her (she knows what it's like, as she moved to Germany fell in love and had us and was very lonely in Berlin) but I felt 100 times Bette when I got off the phone! Last night was the first might in ages where I want grumpy at Daniel and didn't argue over stupid shit! I get depressed sometimes because I have nobody and the only way I know how to deal with it is to take it out on the people I love, which unfortunately it's Daniel at the moment but I think I'll be fine :) just need to call hone more often and Skype more often :) will check that suite out on my laptop xxx 

How us everyone today? Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Hope you're feeling better today Lainey!! Great advice from ababa :)

And :rofl: at your typos!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

I agree with ababa, Lainey, you need to find people and preggers people that you can hang out with once your bub is born. It's really vital <3 

Ababa I had a dream about you last night, so weird!


----------



## Melainey

<3 Smithy 

Did she have a big schlong? :winkwink: hehehe :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

It was really weird! We were running around the streets in above the knee dresses with our bumps, my tattooist was with us. Then she started laughing at me because I was wearing a blue dress, yellow socks and no shoes


----------



## Melainey

Hehe love it


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ooh I can't wait to have random duffered dreams!


----------



## Abby27

Helllloooo Ladies! i missed you yesterday
Nana you crack me up with the tricking the chart. i do that to sometimes. i think we should write a TTC book! 

one chapter could be dedicated to trying to trick your chart! hahahaha

Angel i think ID too! 

Lainey i hope you feel happier soon, the other ladies have given some good advice about getting some friends
how is everyone else feeling today?

SO...the wedding! well first of all no one said anything about how i looked, so im taking that to mean i looked HOT! and they were jealous! hahahaha
the whole thing was pretty brutal actually. in the begining when DH was catching up with some friends i thought that may be i had been too harsh with wanting us to remove ourselves from this group of friends entirely. but then they started acting dumb and childish, and drunk, and some of the behaviour and trying to drag my DH into it (he wasnt having any of that though) it was just stupid for people in their mid 30s!....EDB managed to make it all about her, and quite frankly im glad its over. 

we left quietly after the speeches....i hope that wasnt rude, it was a two hour drive to get there, and i didnt want DH driving when tired. any way what do i care. here is hoping we never see these people again! in some instances its a shame, some of the wives of the other guys i like...but they all worship the ground EDB walks on! she was giving conception advice to everry woman, and pregnancy tips to the other pregnant ladies. 

so yaay its over


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay! The edb Saga is finished!! So happy for you :)


----------



## Abby27

thanks Smithy! how you feeling? how goes the bacon craving?

i didnt take my temp again this morning, i figure it would be inacurate from the late night, and wine. i wasnt planning on drinking but it seemed like a good idea

so we just continued the NRB, i figure it doesnt matter where im at as long as im still having daily sex


----------



## Newbie32

Woohoo abs! Edb days over!!!!

We missed you yesterday too, and I'm sure you looked smokin!!!!!

No biggie re your temps this early on, hopefully nrb will bring your bfp!!! X


----------



## Newbie32

:rofl: at your dream smithy!!!!! Hilarious!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hey Abby :) do glad you are did of that bitch now honey Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Glad you can move on now Abs
Smithy what a funny dream, at least it was a clothed dream ;)


----------



## TayBabes92

Hi sorry to invade on this but I couldn't help but want to talk to our fellow Aussies. I am now in my second year ttc and we have finally decided to see a fertility specialist since nothing has been happening. I am 20 and DH is 21. We recently have been getting help from a fertility specialist since I don't ovulate on my own and we only just found out both my tubes were blocked. Now that they are open my dr had me on 10 day course Tamoxifen from cd 6 then on cd 15 I had a scan of my ovaries and I had on good follicle. They decided on cd 15 to give me hcg trigger shot to kick start ovulation. We were instructed to :sex: on cd 14, cd 15, cd 16 & cd 18 and we haven't ever since because I have not been in the mood. The scariest part of this cycle is I had spotting from cd 14 to cd 20. I have had lots of cm and in that there has been streaks of pink & red. The trigger shot affects LH & HCG so I did hpt to test it out and it was positive which I expected. My ovulation tests were positive cd 17, 18 & 19. I expected ovulation on cd16 maybe even cd 17. I am 5 dpo and I have had many symptoms except fatigue and gas. What really concerns me was the bleeding, it wasn't like I normally would bleed. My guesses are old blood from period (it was very light and lasted 4 days when normally is 6 days and heavy), ovulation bleeding since tubes being open first time or first time ovulating with medication. I wish someone has had this but no one seems to have done of this. What are my chances of even getting pregnant? I have an appointment tomorrow for blood tests to check ovulation and hcg levels.


----------



## Melainey

Hi tay welcome  sorry I'm not much help but I hope you get duffered soon :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Abs I'm sure you looked HOT!!! Did you take any pics? So glad the EDB chapter of your life is over :)

Hi Tay :) sorry I've not experienced anything like what you're going thru and don't know much about it - I hope it all works for you though and that you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Newbie32

Angel cakes, how was your day? One more down!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel - thanks so much for teelling me what it is, I will get on to it & do some research about the social narrative!! 

Maddy - thanks for the suggestion. I just told DH & he thinks it's a great idea. I think after seeing you used it with your adopted daughter makes me think it may suit our situation (although very different) with this violence/tension that is going on in his home which we have no contorl over it. I think he would respond really well to it. Also, DSS has been acting out about whats going on, he's been super naughty & out of charachter. Once we talk to him, he gets his goo dbehaviour back out & is a little treasure. I think he's a talked & emotional like his dad, so is great to have a resource to help him through. 

Angel - chart looks great, I would have done the same with temp. looks like implantation time to me! LOL at DH cooking with eggs on the side. hahah

Nana - your chart is a weirdo! lol it has a mind of its own now! It looks beautiful with those CH on it where they are! I think you're safe to trust your body. Nice chart name! hehe xox

Missie - nice dream lady! I think it's profetic! (I think that's the right word..??)

Ababa - great advice for Lainey hun! :)

Lainey, I know sometimes it is hard, but maybe you need to make a conscious effort to let go of all the shit, don't sweat the little stuff & start fresh when you see D. (don't take this the wrong way, I don't think you're doing anything wrong or anything like that!) for me, I sometimes have to say out loud to J that I have been upset & I am trying to get past it so I need him to forget everything we've been fighting over & I'll do the same. Most times it actually makes it enjoyable to spend time together in a rough patch! xox hope you feel better soon hun! :)

smithy - awesome dream!! Haha everyone is dreaming about everyone on here! I think Nana & Ababa are the ones appearing most in dreams. lol ps thank you also for your input on the social stories! :)

Abs - thank god it's over for you hun, close the book on that chapter & start fresh with today being a new day! EDB is horrid. and now she is gone. xoxox good on you for staying so strong!! :) p.s. I think you would have tooked smashing!

AFM - had a great girlie catch up last night. slumber party while DH took DSS to his mums for the night. was awesome! DH just cooked the most amazing roast pork for me & some friends he invited over. it was delicious & was made better by the fact that I didn't lift a finger & he cleaned up after too! He's the best!

Hope you're all having a nice evening & are looking forward to the start of another week! Tomorrow is the start of everybody being 1 week closer to their BFPs!!!! how exciting! 

love to you all
xx


----------



## Melainey

Hey squiggles :) We never carry our little arguments to the next day! It's just at the end of a day by the time he gets home i'm sooo tired that i'm testy and because I have been so sad lately he does get it :rofl: but he understands :haha: 

Great that you had a lovely night last night :) 

I just had such a lovely dinner :) Easy but lovely .. Was Fish, baked potato and vegies :happydance: Oh and an egg on the side :winkwink: 

x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sash I had a great day hanging out with a close friend and her gorgeous bubba while my DH and her DH spent time building their dining table - they have been working together in it for a while and are all but done now! Yay for being a day closer - I wonder what our temps will do tomorrow?

Lol at Lainey having an egg on the side :rofl:

Hi shell glad the social narrative info was helpful :)

Hi to all others too - time for bed now though so I can wake up and temp!!! Night!


----------



## ginny83

booo - just wrote a huge post and lost it :(

ahhhh so annoying! One of the main points were - Lainey, maybe you could try looking for some prenatal classes? Like prenatal yoga or those ones that talk about delivery and how to look after baby etc. Might give you a chance to meet other pregnant ladies so at least you'll have one thing in common :)

Also, Df's brother lives in Perth and we're hoping to visit sometime early next year, hopefully I'll get to come and visit you too :)

AFM - been super busy today! Had friends over to look at the house - they seemed impressed which is always a nice feeling :) 

My AF has basically finished too. Only a tiny, tiny bit of spotting today. That means AF was only here for about 3.5 days - the shortest AF I've ever had in my life! I usually have 7-8 days of AF... Trying not to read into it and just hoping it's one of those weird miscarriage things. Really hoping I either get a BFP or normal AF this cycle!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Ginny! Oooh I really hope you get a bfp this cycle too!

Sash your temp looks like it is finally behaving itself! Nice little rise today!

Afm soooo tired today but only 14 work days left for the term (plus weekends) so nearly there! So much to do though between now and then!!!

Have a lovely day ladies xx


----------



## Abby27

Morning all! well i have had a shocker of a night, no sleep, and something of a dodge tummy....so ive called in sick, with the promise to work from home. i hope that is ok....dont like calling in sick, but the reality is that we are all adults, i will get more done from home, and i feel like i need a day off....so....got to get rid of this feeling guilty feeling!
Ginny may be it was a small AF cause it was a getting you on track cycle? ive had odd ones before too....usually AF goes for 5 days and randomly it will go for three. 
Lainey, Ginny's idea of a yoga class or something sounds really good! 
Angel, ive been counting my work days to the end of the year too! ive got a few more, but really looking forward to a break!
Squeegs, i hope that the story thing works for DSS! poor little fella!

well temp still down, and NRB going well...i havent had this many BD in a row on my chart before! I caved yesterday and took an OPK....it was pretty close to being positive, but ive had that before too....so not reading much into it....will just keep bd ing until i know the temp is way up.


----------



## Newbie32

Morning girls :)

Thanks squeegs darling, i missed your post when i went to bed! Im thinking of stopping temping now that im pretty much positive that i eventually o'd, whether that was 4 or 7 days ago i guess time will tell!

Yep Angel it seems to be hanging around at about the same level now which is much better than that bouncey shit it was doing earlier in the month! Glad to see yours is on the rise also - i reckon yours will shoot back up again tomorrow!! Im hearing you on the tired thing...it sounds like we will be finishing up at around the same time, and it cant come soon enough!

Ginny fx'd you get your bfp intime for Christmas! Im hoping that the timing of O and your appointment is a sign :)

MS ABS!!! Do NOT feel bad about being unwell!!!! We are human, and we all get ill, and the best thing you can do when you are sick is stay home and keep your germs to yourself instead of spreading them around the office!!!!! And if you are sick, you are sick, you shouldnt have to be working from home hun, you should be resting up and getting well, hugs luv, i hope you feel better soon!

DH and i decided last night that the whole Europe thing is just too hard this year, as he will struggle to get time off around Christmas etc, so instead we have just booked a house up at Noosa for 10 days, where we can take our pups, and some of his family might come up for a day or two here or there. So at least i have a holiday to look forward to!

Lainey your dinner sounded delish :)

Hi :hi: to everyone else, i hope you all had great weekends, and have a good week ahead


----------



## number2woohoo

10 days in Noosa sounds delightful. 
Abs you aren't very good at having a sick day, are you. You're not supposed to work while you're having one...
Morning all. I am back to work after a week home with the little man - I think I forget how to work.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay for a holiday in Noosa!!! Are you going before or after Christmas?

Abs - please relax today - I agree with the others - sick is sick - and exhaustion counts as sick - if you push yourself too hard you will end up having to take more time off - take one day and relax completely, sleep, do whatever you need to do to feel better and then worry about work when you're back at work!

Amanda - LOL at forgetting how to work! :)


----------



## Newbie32

lol amanda!! Im sure wont take you too long to remember ;)

We're going just after Christmas Angel....its going to be a bit hectic as this year is Melbourne Christmas (my family) year, so we fly down to melbs chrissy eve, have christmas day there, then catch the 6am flight back to syd on boxing day before hubby's family all come over to our place for christmas lunch on boxing day....then i think we will be driving up to QLD on the 27th/28th, will split the drive in half to make a bit nicer for the pups tho....then just stop for a week or two!!!

Abs - i order you to rest!!!!!


----------



## cossime

Helllllooooooo ladies! Have just finished cathing up! lol at he 'schlongs, crazy charts, weird ass dreams and the fired eggs!!!' Also, hello Tay. Sorry I don't have any info to give you either :shrug: Hope you get some answers soon.

I wont try to do one of my catch ups today as I am feeling a little queasy atm. I'm not sure if it's starting now as I have been pretty good up until last night??? So we told our parents last night! Wasn't planned at all but my folks dropped into the inlaws unexpected while we were there and DH just said 'lets tell them' so he did! Everone was delighted and happy but they ALL suspected it!!!! They all said they thought I would come back pregnant from our holiday but they didn't realise I was pregnant before we even went of on holiday, well neither did we!!! So happy times at the moment:) We still stick to theplan to tell the extended family at xmas time.

DH's bday today (29) and I haven't bought himn anything:( I asked him what he wanted but his response was 'I already have everything I want now' too sweet but he did finish off by asking for some sexual favours (standard lol!) So maybe I will try to think of something cute on the way home from gym today...

Glad you all good weekends! Looking forward to the bfp's coming up shortly!!! Have a great day xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Abs, honey.. REST!!! 

Nana, can I come on holiday??

Cossi, yay for telling the family :) 

Angel I had a hilarious dream about you last night, so funny.


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :)

Abby rest you crazy woman! Nobody should work on their sick day from work :rofl: 

Nanna that sounds great :) 

Ginny I would live to be able to do yoga,I Assn soooooo uncoordinated tho hahaha I fall over my own toes haha! However I will give it a shit :)

Well looks like I'm going to be spending my birthday, anniversary and quite possibly Christmas alone! D .has to work :cry: I'm ready to go home now :) I'm going to call immigration today! I'm soooooo over everything! These hormones are driving me crazy as it is, but to be alone with them it's even worse! Sorry for my down mood lately! love to all of you beautiful ladies xxx


----------



## Melainey

Cossi glad you told your parents :) I couldn't hold off on that one either haha I lasted 2 weeks hehe Xx

Smithy how you feeling?


----------



## Newbie32

Lainey will give yoga a shit :rofl:

Course you can smithy!!!

Hopefully things will get sorted soon Lainey and you will be able to move forward finally!!!!

Xx


----------



## Melainey

Hahahaah That's probably exactly what I would do if I went to yoga :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Newbie32

pmsl lainey xxx


----------



## Melainey

Yay I love that your chart is playing nice Nanna :winkwink: xx


----------



## Melainey

P.s one more week until my scan! I can't wait and I wish it was next monday already :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey - Yay for scan!!! I really hope immigration pull their finger out and let you visit your mum and family soon!!

Smithy - please tell me about your dream!!! I'm so intrigued!

Cossie - we your parents over the moon?


I had a wierd dream last night - was really random - bit hard to explain but basically in the dream I got in trouble at work for not knowing that the rules had changed and that you were no longer allowed to make the 'shhh' sound when telling someone to be quiet. Apparently the new rule was that you had to make your mouth look like you were saying 'shh' but without the noise as it was too disruptive. In the dream I was publically humiliated in front of all the teaching staff for getting it wrong! Was so random but so real that I checked with my friend at work this morning that it really was a dream! Aargh I am so tired - clearly my tiredness is making me loser my mind!


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: great dream Angelcakes :) Hopefully it's a good sign :hugs: xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I hope it is a good sign - didn't even think it could be a duffered dream - hope it is!


----------



## Melainey

<3


----------



## Lisasmith

Lol angel!

Ok in my dream all of us were at a ttc retreat in the Maldives..

Angel was the sex therapist/instructor/ ttc guru and you were screaming at us that we were doing it all wrong and everyone had to have sex while standing on their head if they wanted to conceive. 

Totally weird :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

:rofl::rofl: standing on our heads! Now I haven't even tried that one :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

She was very adamant that it was the only way!


----------



## Melainey

I'm going to try that one for my birthday :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

I swear 7th heaven gets me everytime! :cry: Crying my eyes out again hahaha Gosh I love that show :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh I love that show too lainey - so corney but I don't care!

:rofl: Smithy! Funny thing is that when my mum was trying to conceive me her best friend told her to stand on her head after they had :sex: to make sure no :spermy: fell out! She totally did it too for half an hour! My dad says it was the funniest thing to see her hop straight off and flip upside down - apparently her face was very red and she had a massive headache at the end of it but hey presto I was born 9 months later so it certainly did the trick! Guess it is the next level up from a pillow under your butt after :sex:!


----------



## Newbie32

:rofl::rofl: at smithys dream!!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been such a slacker! I've been working and recovering fom thanksgiving! Hope everyone is doing well! I miss you all very much, I work again tomorrow but will try a proper catch up tomorrow night! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah, I'm intrigued to see what I dream of tonight! 

:hi: Rosie darling <3


----------



## waiting4damon

I can honestly say, I wish I was an Aussie because this thread you girls have going is really encouraging. Love how kind you all seem. :)
Baby dust to all of you <3 from the US :winkwink:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey everybody! Hope everyone has had a nice day!

Nana - your holiday sounds great! It will be beautiful up there! Nice temp today too. I think ditching the thermometer at this point is fine...you know you've ov'd all the temps will do from now on is confuse you if you don't know what they're doibng. The temp shift is all you need! whoa to the hectic chrissy!

Abs - hope you feel better today & relaxed! 

Ababa - must be hard to get back in the swing of things!!

Cossie - glad you got to tell the news! If your family is anything like ours, everyone will know by christmas. lol happy bday to your dh!

Looney - hope you can go home hun, and that you feel better soon :)

Angel - lol at dream. glad your friend cleared it up for you! haha

Smithy - your dream is awesome too! haaha

Hey Waiting! Nice to see you popping in! feel free to join us - there are a few here from other places! good luck with your TTC!


----------



## Melainey

Worth a try then angelcakes :winkwink: 

:hi: Rosie honey Xx 

Smithy herro :D 

Hi waiting for Damon :) you dint have to be from Australia you can join if you like :) we have lots that are on the UK, Ireland and America :) I myself an from Germany/Ireland :happydance: welcome, and enjoy the thread :) these ladies are one of a kind :)


----------



## Melainey

Hey squiggles :) how you feeling? ONE WEEK UNTIL OUR SCAN :happydance: x

I called immigration today to change my address, and also asked them what's happening.had a lonely young lady who said that it normally takes 13 months which I Wii be on the 7th of Dec I think :) soooooo I asked her what would happen if it's not approved then cause I need to go home and she explained it all to me do I feel a loot happier now :) hopefully it gets approved haha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lainey - that's great news!! how exciting to have so much to look forward to in December! 

Yep, scan should be good! I'm going to go get my bloods done tomorrow, so should get all the results on test day which will be good.


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I know I can't wait 

Yeah I got mine done last Friday :) cannot wait :)


----------



## MissieT

Squeegs and Melainey how exciting with scans just a week away - can't wait to see pics :)
Been laughing at the crazy dreams!
One of my friends at work guessed about being duffered today - I tried to say it was a bit of extra weight but she just laughed and pointed to hers and said that cause mine was not in rolls she didn't believe me - I fessed up in the end, its quite nice having someone there that knows but not sure how I am going to keep it a secret for another 3 weeks.

Hope you've all had a good Monday and Abby I hope you got some rest!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Missie - are you showing much yet? Hope you can keep your secret!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yay Lainey! Great news!

Good luck with the test squeegs! Can't wait till you and Lainey get your scans!!!!

Hi :hi: Damon!!! You're right, this little group of girls are beyond amazing. Feel free to join and spread the love :)

Hope you can keep your secret missie! 

Well I got home and whipped up a beef rendang and a kapitan chicken batch and my house smells amazing! Now to make dinner. Pork fillets in creamy mustard sauce with steamed greens. Yum!!!

Much love xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Hi all - haven't had a chance to read and catch up as my mother is visiting, we are having a great time and did some Xmas shopping today!.

As for my IUI journey, it's not looking great. Today was CD11 and day 10 of injectibles (Gonal-F, dose 37.5). Most people would be ready to "trigger" ovulation in the next day or two. But my scan showed only 1 follie at 6mm :cry: Need to be at least 19mm for trigger and possible fertilisation..... Will go back in 2 more days for another scan :(


----------



## Newbie32

Oh maddy I'm so sorry hun. Fx the next scan shows a nice big one ready to go xxx


----------



## waiting4damon

Maddy-I really hope that in 2 days time that follicle cooperates! Don't get too discouraged yet. :hugs:

Nana and Lainey-Thanks for the warm welcome! 

As for a bit of my story, I'm a nurse here in the US. My career is very disciplined and stressful; I studied the fine arts and was a professional body piercer earlier in life so its very different from what I thought I'd be doing for a living.
Married with a 4 year old daughter. 

This is our second cycle TTC #2; I've been sleepless tonight worried that perhaps my hubby isn't wholeheartedly ready as I had thought. I'm looking forward to some comaraderie through this board. TTC can be tough on the emotions.

Fun facts:1. My hubby and I are both twins. 2. Both my thighs are completely tattooed, with quite a few others elsewhere for good measure.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Damon - lovely to get to know a little about you - Rosie, one of the other girls on here also lives in the US she isn't a nurse but is something similar - sorry Rosie I can't remember your job title!!! You are very welcome to join us in my opinion we are all pretty great!

Maddy praying hard that your scan on Wednesday will show good news with big juicy follicles ripe and ready to be triggered!

Sash I so badly want to eat your dinner and the curries - yum yum yum!! 

Hi Missie :) hope you're feeling well!

Amber I hope you're well and your preparation for travel is coming along nicely - have been praying for your aunt!

Hi to all others! Love x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh meant to say earlier... Sash maybe you could meet up with Shell on your way up north!!! Wish I was coming too! X


----------



## MissieT

Hi Waiting4Damon - wow that's a bit of a career change :) Welcome! 
Maddy - got everything crossed for the next scan, sending lots of egg growing thoughts :hugs:
Newbie - all your cooking sounds yum, enjoy! (No egg on the side though? ;) )
Squeegs - yeah, looking pretty rounded! (was fairly rounded to start with!) I showed pretty early with the boys aswell. Not too bad in the mornings but after lunch have to put my big scarf and cardigan on! Going to get a bit warm when it hits 35 in Melbs on Thursday :)


----------



## MissieT

Hi Angel :) I have loved seeing your chart again! Fx'ed for your bfp this weekend!


----------



## ginny83

Maddy - sorry to hear that :( Hoping you still get some positive news at your next scan. Can they boost any of the drugs up for next cycle (hope it's not needed though!)?

Hi everyone else!

OK, so my body is a bit more screwed up than I though.

AF seemed to have finished after 3.5 days (usually it goes for 7-8 days), then yesterday I had a tiny bit of spotting and this morning was completely nothing. So I thought it had finished - told DF and got all his hopes up for some action for tonight.

Now at 9pm tonight - bam, medium flow has just started again! WTF? :grr:

I thought during today my boobs were a bit sore, which would be odd if AF had finished as I usually get that leading up to AF.

So no idea what is going on. Already feel like the miscarriage is going to still affect this cycle though. Had a "why me" moment to DF just then


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Missie! I am not getting my hopes up - just happy to be back in the game!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ginny my second last AF - the one before i started on my thyroid hormone meds - was just like that - i know its not the same thing but I'm sure AF will finish up again soon prob just your hormones settling down - don't count yourself out this cycle just yet!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi guys, thanks for the good wishes....since follies only grow 1-2mm per day I'm not sure what another scan in 2 days will show. I think they want to see if it's growing at all. Feeling like a big fat failure really....


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lainey/shell- so excited for your impending scans!!!! 
lainey- great news re immigration too! 

angel- thanks love! i'm very ready to go home, but not at all ready or prepared or anything. appreciate the prayers, keep 'em coming! :) 

ginny- :hugs: hope your body sorts itself out this next cycle. 

maddy- fx for good follicles in two days! hope they grow and give you good news! stay positive

:jo: food sounds delicious!!! we were meant to have lamb loin chops, but i went grocery shopping last week not realizing we had dinner dates nearly every night, so by the time we got to it, our lamb had gone off, so take out chinese it was. good thing its trash night but i hate throwing away food

rosie- hope you are recovering from thanksgiving alright, bc i know there is no rest for the wicked over there, christmas is everywhere!

welcome waiting! 

afm- i think i am starting to feel bub, little movements -same place, same time of day for the past few days, but its still very faint, getting stronger, but so surreal I'm still having a hard time processing it.


----------



## Newbie32

Nice to meet you Damon :)

Angel if squeegs is around when were passing thru I would be beyond thrilled to be able to catch up!!! 

Good luck in the heat wave missie!

Ginny if your af was normally longer maybe your body is just finishing what it needs to? I hope that's all it is xx

I am knackered after that kitchen effort!!! Bed soon I reckon x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Amber how exciting to be feeling your bubba!!!

Heading to bed now lovelies - chat more tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Yay amber, that's fantastic!!!!! X


----------



## Newbie32

Night angelcakes xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Night Sash - here's hoping for high temps tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

I wanna see yours skyrocket angel!!!

Night girls xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Great temp angel!!!!!! Mine is down again, I think it's time to put the thermometer away again!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Still way above your cover line Sash! But yeah if it is stressing you out def put your thermometer away :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy - hope your next scan shows some better news. sorry hun xx you're not a failure - it's very common for people to need help with these things. :)

Glad you have joined us Damon! INteresting little history, thanks for sharing. Hope your hubby comes around, have you talked to him about it?

Angel - will be great if Nana is doing a road trip to get there, we'll catch up for sure!

Missie - good luck hiding it! hehe

Ginny - you poor thing. sometimes people have whacko cycles. I think it's even worse for you after a MC. It's a bit of rubbing salt in the wounds for you, why can't your body just be normal again! I feel for you hun! xox Also, with my AF, it's normal for me to get it light, gets a bit heavier then turns light & into spotting within 3-4 days. I normally have a clear day and then get another 'gush' sorry for TMI....only a gush for want of a better word...It's not another constant flow like when it's heavy, it's more like heavy spotting that lasts all day and usualy clears with some light spotting the following day. it's possible your cycle may just want to change in general?

Nana - I got excited at your temp - I thought it was a nice little temp dip! I think you're in with a huge chance this time round! put your thermom away if it's going to get you down though!! xoxo

2mums - how exciting! thats such good news! hopefully by the time you go home your family will be able to feel too! especialy OH, she will be over the moon & I guess she will feel a little more a part of it when she can feel!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Angel xxx

And yay squeegs - I know it will be a busy time of year but if we can organise a catch up enroute that would be lovely! Im glad you're excited by my temp. That makes one of us lol xx

Good luck today Ababa xx


----------



## cossime

Morning girls :hi: !!
Just finished catching up and the food stories are making me hungry:) Welcome Damon :hi: If you stick around, you will love it here:)

Lainey so happy about the Immigration process!!! Glad you got some positive news from the 'lonely' girl and I'm guessing she was 'lovely' too ;)

Nana, I'm with Squeegs and loving your chart and Angel's chart too!!!!

Smithy, I'd love to attend the retreat and be taught how to have sex on my hand lol! Has you ms eased up now?

Missie, I'm trying the same kind of stuff with hiding my boobs as well as my tum tum! I have no idea how I am going to hide it for another 4 weeks :shrug: !!!! Also, when is your estimated due date? I have added this column to the Wednesday Watch List:)

Squeegs how's DSS doing?

2mums, yay for feeling baby move! I can't wait for that! Hoping I feel it a little earlier this time around since I know what to look out for:) It's just awesome isn't it!?!

Number2, hope your day is going by as painless as possible xxx

Abby, how are you feeling today? Hope you are feeling better and if not, hope you have taken a proper 'rest' day at home today and NOT working xxx

Ginny, I agree with Nana and think that maybe it's your normal AF just finishing off? I can only imagine that it must be hard but you still have plenty of time to get that egg nice and ready :)

Maddy fx'd for you. Don't be so hard on yourself. It's only the first round so hopefully this round can give you some sort of answers and the platform you need to get your game plan ready for the next round xxx

Big hello to Lisafr, Major, Jayney, LLMP, Rosie and Tarelyn :hi:

xxxxx


----------



## Abby27

Hi all, havent read or caught up, im very sick :( which has me miserable. ive had this sickness before, much worse than i have it now, but last time saw me in hospital. but im hopeful that because it isnt bad i can stay at home and ride it out here. 
So ive had to take more time off work, but when i was having a melt down about that this morning i thought bugger it, my health is more important. 
Any way i think im on the mend, no fever so that is good. 
Please send some healing thoughts my way?


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :)

Wfd I've always wanted to be a tattoo artist/piercer :) great job! Soooooo different from nurse hehe

Nanna I think you should dump the thermometer, cause it's stressing you honey Xx 

2mums soooooo exciting :) I can't believe how quick this process it's going haha Xx

Angelgreat temp rise :) Xx 

Ginny, sorry honey about the Whackey cycles Xx hopefully they well settle soon Xx 

Maddy you are not a failure honey Xx passing that you get better news in 2 days Xx

Abby hippie you feel better soon x

Hi to everyone else 

Feeling a Lil bit ill today! Almost fainted when I got out of shower! Now feeling queezy :( 

Xx


----------



## ginny83

Abs - your right your health is much more important than work! glad you're looking after yourself :)

Newbie - I'm actually glad you've temped so far, I bet you'd be so confused by now if you only had that early to peak to go by. Can understand you don't want to temp for the rest of the cycle now, but I think you've definitely O'd just not sure exactly when.

Lainey - make sure you take it easy and drink lots of water x


----------



## Lisasmith

I can't for the life of me remember much of what I've read but I know I wanted to give huge hugs to Maddy, Ginny and abs xx

Amber I'm so happy to hear that you're feeling bubs :) 

Hello everyone <3


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey and Abs sorry that you're feeling ill today! Rest well!

Hi Cossie :) great catch up hun! Good luck to you and Missie hiding those bumps!!! At least school hols are not too far away cossie so you won't have to hide it from quite as many people!

Busy day for me today - sorry for not commenting more - will try and jump on again later if I can!

xx


----------



## cossime

So quiet on here today!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Cossi! Jealous of your massive catch up, not even going to try one! How are you? Lol at hiding your bump! I had to resort to spanx a few times! 

Damon- welcome!!! Hope you stick around! I'm from PA!

:flasher:- feel better soon!!!! Xx

:jo: and Angel- Fx'd those temps stay up!!!!! 

Abby- feel better soon! 

Lisa- how are you feeling??? 

Amber- so amazing you feel your lil guy moving! I can't wait!!!!

Ginny- hope your cycle gets straightened out soon xx

Squeegs- when is your scan?

Big :wave: and hugs to everyone else! Hope everyone is having a good day!! :flower:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana - sounds awesome! When you know what your pklans are, let me know & we will try to organise to be around. we were going to go camping at some point in time, but we can work around when you guys are going to be here, cos we camp pretty close to home & it's near a nice little town - Crescent Head - don't know if you know it, but we could always catch up there for the day if we happen to be out & about! I'd say we'll most likely be home most of the time anyway! yay I'm so excited! 

Cossie - hope you can keep your secret too! hehe DSS is not great. to cut a huge long story very short, he was really naughty, so we sat & talked to him & asked if he was upset about anything & thAT's why he's being a bit naughty & not listening to instructions. He said he was upset & he wanted to talk about it. He then said this guy's been naughty again and he pushes mummy around. I then went on to tell him that he can tell daddy & shell anything anytime if he's upset & we'll try to help him feel better. I then said and mummy too, you can always talk to her and his response was 'no - not mummy' so he mustn't be allowed to discuss it at home. So she picked him up and we told he how we felt. she basically defended this other guy the whole time and told us she's an adult & it's her decision if she wants him in her life etc & she wouldn't for her child off to someone else while she sees him cos she's a parent & parents don't do that. what a joke. anyway, we told her what we thought. she didn't take a thing seriously, so now we are back to square one, hoping she doesn't have DSS around this guy again, but knowing it's only a matter of time & just hoping to hell that he doesn't lay a finger on our little boy! it's a terrible feeling! she also told us that she has been honest about everything, and if this is the reaction she's going to get, she will stop being honest. I'm over her. she's a pig & what VERY LITTLE respect I did have for her as DSS' parent is absolutely gone, and will never return. Now we are just trying to be there for him the best we can & encourage him to talk to us about everything. 

Abby hun I hope you feel ok & you rested up nicely. Work is nothing compared to your health. 

Lainey - take care of yourself hun! :)

Ginny - how you feeling today hun?

Hi Smithy!

Angel - hope you had a nice day hun!

Hey Rosie ! good to see you! hope work hasn't been to hard on you!!! Scan is next Monday. what about yours?

AFM, I had a weird day today. Woke up feeling tired & emotional. Had a blood test this morning & sat in the pathology waiting room choking back tears. I got to work & mum said to me that I look flat and I couldn't even answer, I just burst into tears. So upset about everything. I am so stressed about DSS and his stupid mother and the power she holds over us. She pulled the 'your name isn't on the birth certificate so you have no legal rights' thing AGAIN this morning cos DH asked to be put as a contact at daycare for DSS - which we pay half for - as this is the 5th time she has asked us to pick him up. she told him no cos him picking up isn't a regular thing so she was 'advised against it' bullshit. anyway just another stupid thing she's done. I think she's the main reason I'm so upset. This afternoon I didn't even want to come home cos I knew that at 7.30 she will be there t pick up DSS and I just can't deal with her. I just talked to DH & told him I'm going to 'go to bed' just before she gets here so I don't have to see her and I'll get back up after. At least I can half escape when I need to. So my day got better as it could only get better from that start, but now that I know she'll be here soon I'm struggling to keep those tears back again.

Hop eyou all have a nice night xx


----------



## Melainey

:hi: Rosiecheeks Xx how you feeling?

Oh squiggles I am soooooo sorry she is being such a tard! Is there no way you can get custody? She us clearly not fit to be a mother! Can't believe she us duffered again xxx take care of yourself honey Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh Squiggles, honey! What a bloody awful situation. Big hugs and lots of love honey xo

Feeling a bit flat here. Having work shite issues. Let's all pray my numbers come up in ozlotto tonight so I can send a few emails that I will deserve to be in trouble for.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lainey - I dunno. At this stage, we'd probably stand a good chance, but we don't want to go down that road until we're certain, cos we know she will stop him coming around here as soon as she knows we're taking her to court. We talked about going to a solicitor to see where we stand. Just don't want to do it unless we know we have a good chance or we will screw itup & DSS will be stuck without us. It is all a waiting game. the older he is, the more chance we will have as he won't be so dependant on his current primary carer & it's all about the best interest of the child. But I know a mum who got her kids taken off her cos of her abusive BF so maybe we would win. The older he gets, the more she will stuff up too, so we have to pick our time before it gets too detrimental to DSS, but not too soon so we don't get custody. 

Ababa - thanks hun. You poor thing. did work get any better>? I hope that jerk stays out of your way!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh squeegs darling!! Sending massive hugs (that can hopefully be collected in person in one month!!!) I'm sorry you've had a shit day on top of it all too. She is a piece of work that one. Just terrible xxx

Ababa I've been thinking of you all day....I'm sorry to hear it was shite for you too :(

Abs feel better hun! Rest up and look after yourself xx

Lol at cossie liking my STUPID chart too, you girls are funny!

Take it easy ms Lainey! You need to look after yourself too hun!

Hi :hi: to everyone else, I hope you had a good day xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh no Shell - I can't believe that woman! I'm mad on your behalf! I hope it is all resolved sonner rather than later so you can stop stressing about it all!

Sorry your day was yucky Amanda!

Was in the middle of writing a massive post and got a phone call and now I can't remember the other things I was going to say! Love you all though - chat more later on - out to dinner with friends tonight so won't be back for a while! xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana - I can't wait to get that hug in person! hehe I'm so excited about meeting you! I'll have to pick somewhere nice to go to for dinner or something, we can double date! Worst thing about port is that food is inconsistent, there is no place that is really good all the time. We'll just have to wing it! That is assuming you will stay a night, if not, we will grab lunch or brunch or whatever suits you passing through! 

Angel - I would love it to all be over, but TBH, I think it will be over in another 15 years when he turns 18 & we no longer have to deal with her as the other parent, rather see her at his events & she won't be a part of our daily lives. I really hate wishing away the best ears of my life, starting & growing a family, but it's so easy to some days just to wish her right out of it.

I will perk up again soon, generally I go through phases, sometimes I am super awesome about it all, sometimes I couldn't care either way, sometimes I'm a little upset by her, somemtimes I am like I am at the moment and it's just all too much & I can't stand her. DH & I haven't fought about her at all, so I'm glad about that. cos it really gets me down when she gets in my life. just have to hold it together until the bad feeling passes!


----------



## Newbie32

Sounds good squeegs!!! Dh was talking about staying in coffs to break the journey in half, but maybe we can find somewhere in port that will handle us and the puppies!!!! Fx!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Ababa - thanks hun. You poor thing. did work get any better>? I hope that jerk stays out of your way!

not really. In fact today about half the people that report to me were having secretive meetings all day and said loud things about nasty people, then looked at me. Great. I just need to stay employed for 5 months then I am on leave...


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Amanda, hang in there, they must know after working with you that you aren't the problem. My god I hate office politics and people that jump on ridiculous bandwagons!!! Thinking of you hun xoxo


----------



## number2woohoo

And I'm sure I'd be coping better if I weren't hormonal and pregnant. It's hard knowing I shouldn't even have this problem - it was 3 months ago they agreed to replace me and give me my old job back. Heifers. (F***ers)


----------



## ginny83

number2 - big hugs. Try and ignore them (easier said than done I know). Try not to let it all stress you though, its not worth it. 

Shell - big hugs for you too! I would try and avoid going to court at all costs - it would be so hard on DSS and I think he'd feel like he has to choose sides (I know you probably already think this). As much as DSS's mum is making you upset you're doing 100% the right thing by being civil to her and you just have to remember that it sucks but you guys are really the ones that are doing the best thing by DSS. You know that saying, keep your friends close and your enemies closer - might apply in this case!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana - coffs isn't much further than port so you'd only have to pick up an extra 2 hours driving the next day! whatever suits you guys, you're the ones who have to do the trip, but we'd love you to come and stay!! :)

Amanda, that's terrible. Some people are so pathetic. It's just them using this as an excuse to be rude and feel superior to their superior. I hope they drop it soon. if I were you, I would have trouble holding back from getting myself into real trouble with what I'd like to say! I think the worst thing is that you weren't even mean AT ALL! it's just him spinning it out of proportion & them eating it up. I did have a thought, he knows you're pregnant, right? I wondered if maybe he has his sights set on your job when you go on maternity leave? I thought he may be trying to make himself out to be the guy for the job? just a thought. sucks no matter what the reason behind it is. thinking of you!

Night girls, I'm off to bed! I have already had my 'bed time' already to get away from a certain wench. lol now im off for book & bed! xoxox


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ginny83 said:


> number2 - big hugs. Try and ignore them (easier said than done I know). Try not to let it all stress you though, its not worth it.
> 
> Shell - big hugs for you too! I would try and avoid going to court at all costs - it would be so hard on DSS and I think he'd feel like he has to choose sides (I know you probably already think this). As much as DSS's mum is making you upset you're doing 100% the right thing by being civil to her and you just have to remember that it sucks but you guys are really the ones that are doing the best thing by DSS. You know that saying, keep your friends close and your enemies closer - might apply in this case!

Thanks hun. Yeah, it is what we think. it's not something we want to turn into a big fat mess, I guess the thing is that if he was in harms way, we would have a reason to go there. for now, we just have to be patient & wait for him to be big enough to understand. It won't surprise me if he wants to live with us later in life. If not, that's fine, but he will always know our home is his & it's stable.


----------



## ginny83

Oh I have no doubt that if you guys did go to court she'd have to stop letting that guy going near DSS or she'd loose him. She just sounds like a petty person though that would make it difficult for everyone just out of spite if she knew that was your plans.


----------



## number2woohoo

Think you guys have the sensible approach going on there x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

nana- i agree with everyone else, if your thermometer is stressing you, put it away, but i think tomorrow will be very telling. 

shell - hoping family may be able to feel some movement, but not getting my hopes up, might have a little too much insulation on the outside, :haha: but would be awesome, and you are spot on, OH can't wait to feel it, will definitely make her feel better involved, although she's been fantastic!! I can''t beleive DSS mum, i'm so sorry you and DH are having to deal with all this stress. She sounds like such a loser. At least DSS is getting older and is able to voice his feelings and tell you whats happened, bc at that age they are honest. Hope you are feeling a little better now she's benn and gone. xx

cossi- still feeling surreal about the whole thing, and i find the 'fluttering' quite a strange sensation, sometimes its awesome, and sometimes it feels awkward, ive been telling myself thats normal. Good luck trying to hide your boobs (and tum)!! ;) 

abby- hope you're feeling better :hugs:

melainey- hope your queasy-ness has past and your feeling better too! (i had some very light headed days too, try to take it as a positive sign, strong chemicals flowing!)

angel- hope your busy day wasn't too tiring or stressful! 

amanada- hope this work bullshit passes soon! its so petty and you dont deserve whats happening. he is such a wanker, and everyone else should know you enough to realize its crap

rosie- did you do any black friday or cyber monday shopping?? They just opened some new outlets very near my family, sooo excited for state side shopping!!! 

hello and big hugs to everyone else, i'm exhausted today, got up early (8) :haha: did some shopping then came home and did the cleaning bc the cleaner skipped a week and is not coming until next monday. so flaked out and took a nap and OH cooked dinner, she's been a great wife lately, and i know the end of term is the hardest for her, so will have to do something nice/special for her!


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! So sorry to have been MIA again. DH is now on holidays and we've been here there & everywhere...apart from home and our Internet likes going snail pace at the moment!! :( 

Hope you are all ok?! Looks like a few are waiting for their BFP's /AF! Fx'd for you all! Been thinking of you all! 

I'm doing ok... Pretty sure I've felt some teeny wiggly movements. I felt poppy at 18 weeks, and maggie from 14 weeks pretty much daily so it doesn't surprise me! It's nice for reassurance especially as my tummy doesn't seem to be expanding very quickly....not that's a bad thing!! 

Hope you're all doing ok! Miss talking to you all everyday, :) x


----------



## Newbie32

OMG ANGEL LOOK AT YOUR CHART!!!!!!

Im getting excited.....


----------



## Newbie32

Yay squeegs cant wait! We will do some research and get planning :)

2mums you are such a sweetheart :) Not long now! What is your actual departure date? 

Amanda hopefully today is nothing like yesterday and everyone starts acting their age!

Have a great day girls xx

Hi :hi: rosie and maddy, i see you down there! Hope you are both well, Maddy is your next scan today? Good luck, everything crossed for good results xx


----------



## Maddy40

Number2 & Mum2Q....hugs to you both. I hope your week gets better from here. 

Hi Newbie, that's chart IS interesting! Scan & bloodwork at 10:15 - I'll get the scan results on the spot but have to wait until this afternoon for bloods.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Sash but I am not getting excited just yet. I had a restless nights sleep and think that may have a lot to do with my temp. I never really sleep well but sat night I woke up in the middle of the night panicking about a bill I had forgotten to pay and didn't sleep well after that at all. Will have to wait and see what tomorrows temp is like! Nice to see that yours is on the rise again though!

Hi loop!!! Yay for holidays and wiggley babies !!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Good luck today maddy!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

WHOA! Angel! Nana is right, that is a good looking jump!

Nana - your temp jumped straight back up like a good little temp! if you're going to ditch the thermometer, I would do it now as today is a good sign of things to come! If not, temp to the end cos you will get confused if you don't! I love good temps! woo hoo!

Ginny - you've picked her 100% she is very spiteful, immature etc. the funny thing is that this her 4th boyfriend since DSS was born and she has lived with 3 of them. He only just turned 3. The first break up was when she told DH he was the father and we deal with a shit fight with each & every one of her break ups. She wouldn't let me even meet DSS until late last year because she didn't want girlfriends in & out of DSS' life. She is already talking about this new guy having visitation of their baby. what a joke. DH did nothing but the right thing by her, she screwed him over royally, still does. This guy physically assults her & he gets a free ride. Our life will never change when she's in it, she will never stop being the way she is.

2mums - I'm sure by the time a couple of weeks passes, your extra insulation (lol) will be getting a bit harder & the baby will be getting a bit stronger! I dreamt I could feel a kick, that was exciting enough. lol

Maddy - good luck with results today! keep us posted! xoxoxox thinking of you!!

Ababa - I had a dream aboutyou last night...again. lol I dreamt I was at your house. I was looking after H & when your hubby got home, you went for a shower & he was like 'what's wrong with Amanda?' I told him you were upset about work stuff but you were ok in general. He was like thank you so much, he was really concerned. then H & I went & played on a school bus for some reason... lol 

AFM - I tried to trick my MS into not happening by thinking if I ate before I got up I wouldn't be sick. So hubby got up, made me tea & toast & brought it into me in bed & woke me to eat it. was awesome! But didn't work. I threw it up not even 5 mins later. from now on, I will revert back to throwing up before breakfast (i hate vomiting food) cos I know it's defo not in my head. lol tricking mornig sickness...never going to happen. haha 

Hope everyone has a great day! I mst say, I have been enjoying a few quiet days on here, it's been easier for the catch up when I get home in the arvos. haha I think every time I say that everyone gets chatty, so might be a big day on here. lol

xoxoxoxox


----------



## Newbie32

lol at tricking ms squeegs!!!!! you make me laugh gorgeous! Im sorry that you're not well tho, hopefully it passes very soon hun xxx


----------



## cossime

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAINEY!!!!!*

Have a GREAT day beautiful girl! xxx


----------



## ginny83

Morning ladies :)

Today is my study day so I'll probably be on here a lot lol!

Angel and Newbie - both your charts are looking pretty good! When are you going to test? You're both 9DPO, it's a sign!!

M2Q - I totally get what you mean by throwing up before eating, it's much more pleasant!


----------



## number2woohoo

LOL. Harrison loves busses, so he would LOVE to play on a school bus with you, Squeegs :)

I really think my ms was better when I took berocca. Lots of ppl say the vitamin b helps, so worth a try if you are still feeling so crap. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day xo


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes <3 

2 mums boo for cleaning x yay that it's almost time for you to go home :) x

Nanna and angel,I love your charts :) Xx

Squiggles boo for Ms but hilarious trying to trick it hehe

Ababa I love berrocca it is soooooo tasty! I don't drink soft drinks cause they're yukky, but I used to drink berrocca instead haha how are you today? 

Ginny hehe for "study" x

Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## number2woohoo

Hey Lainey. Trying to keep my chin up. I suspect the real problem is issues I had months ago at work were never resolved - even though they promised 3 months ago they'd hire someone new and put me back in my old job it never happened. So I have sort of emotionally shut down to the stress for the last 3 months in order to cope, but having a bit of an outburst is kind of like a dam bursting - so now I'm not sure how to cope. I think I need to try to get through the next 5 months, then go on leave, then when it is time to return to work, have some very major serious thought about what I should be doing, what is going to be better for my family and for me. I find it difficult because I feel as the main breadwinner it's my responsibility to stick it out, but I think we might be all better off if we revisited that, and worked out a way to manage with less with me in a less stressful job. It's getting through the next 5 months I'm worried about! Today I am worried that my baby is going to be an angry baby because of all the emotional crud going on with me, it'll rub off.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Laineypoo!!! Hope you have a great birthday!!! Xx

Squeegs- sorry about the MS! When did it start getting that bad?

Nana and Angel - I love your charts too! 

Hope scan and bloods are good Maddy!!

Amber- I stayed in on black Friday, those people are nuts!! I did get a few cyber Monday deals! 

Hi Ginny, Missie, and ababa! I see you down there! :)


----------



## Melainey

Oh Ababa you poor thing! :hugs: I think you have a good plan set out tho,I think sticking it out for the next next 5 months it's a good idea and then you should rethink what you want to do Xx and your baby is not going to be an angry baby! pregnant women have a tendency at being angry with all the hormones running wild!I know mine are going crazy and it's making me the same but I don't believe our babies will be angry xxx 

Hi Rosie honey! Any sickness?x

Maddy good luck honey x


----------



## ginny83

I like your plan too Number2 :)

You won't have a angry baby! I had a very stressful job before M came along and I was always very highly strung and did stupid hours etc. Anyway, M is a very chilled out little man - I think you rub off more on them once they're on the outside. 

Must be hard for you though being the main breadwinner. I always think one of the hardest things about being a mum is the responsibility of raising a child. Like DF does his share of stuff, but really I make most of the decisions on how M is raised - like what food he eats and how he spends his days etc. It must be so much pressure having that motherhood responsibility plus work responsibility too. You must be an amazing person to be doing it all so well!!


----------



## Abby27

Hi everyone, I think I'm on the mend, might try some soup today! 
Amanda I'm hearing you on the job, I've been really stressed about taking these sick days, but I had to do take this time. I was really very ill...any way you know your on leave in 5months, maybe see/think about your other options...even if you take no action, the planning might make you feel better.
nana glad that chart is behaving
Angel: that's a good looking chart
Maddy good luck
squeegs....wow! Just want to give you a big hug! I'm glad that your dss has you, and dh. All you can be is supportive and open, which is what you are being!
Lainey happy birthday
Hi to everyone else, sorry for the pathetic catch up, still a bit sore in the tummy, watching Anne of green gables...my sick day movie. 

I wonder if I've ovulated? Bit early for me, and wouldn't be the first time a chart tricked me.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Lainey- no sickness really, just some food aversions! How about you?

Oh Abby, I loooove Anne of Green Gables!!!! Feel better soon love!


----------



## Abby27

I used to have quite the crush on Gilbert! 

I haven't watched the continuing story, have you Rosie?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Me too! Lol. I haven't either. How are you feeling Abs?


----------



## Abby27

There was another movie made with Barbara Hershey playing an elderly Anne...I didn't watch the whole thing. I'm doing ok, had some soup...tummy is just tender now, no pain, so I think I'm on the mend. My doggy is laying on the couch with me!,


----------



## Rosie_PA

Aw, no better remedy then snuggling with a puppy!! Xx


----------



## cossime

Busy day today, nearly forgot to post this!

*Wednesday Watch List!!! 29/11/2012*
*Two Week Waiter&#8217;s*
Angel: 9DPO 
Newbie (nana): 9DPO
Jayney

*Waiting to Ovulate*
Abby: CD15
Tarelyn: CD13
Major Bee: CD12
Ginny: CD7
Maddy

*10  &#8216;s!!!*
2Mums: 20 weeks - *it's a BOY!!!!!! *EDD: 13th April
LLMP: 15 weeks; EDD: May
Number2: 15 weeks; EDD: 24th May
Lisa S (Smithy): 12 weeks; EDD: 14th June
Melainey: 12 weeks; EDD: 12th June
Rosie: 11 weeks; EDD: 18th June
Mum 2 Quigley (Squeegs): 11 weeks; EDD: 19th June
MissieT: 8 weeks; EDD: July
Lisafr: 8 weeks; EDD: July
cossime: 7 weeks; EDD: 16th July, 2013

xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all - another crazy day - I am so ready for this term to be over and holidays to begin! The kids are all high as kites - they know the end is near and are just so hard to settle down at the moment. I am thinking of didtching my lesson for tomorrow after lunch and doing Christmas craft instead! Today after lunch they nearly sent me round the bend!!!

Ok rant over - I really do love my job and my class - today was just "one of those days"!!

Amanda - I'm sorry your job situation is so sucky at the moment - hopefully the next 5 months will fly by and you'll be able to enjoy your leave and go back to your old job after that :) hugs xx

Yay for your birthday Lainey! Are you spoiling yourself with yummy food? I always like to do that on my bday!

Heading home now as I am sooo tired - will comment more when I get home! Love x


----------



## Newbie32

Abs I'm glad you're on the mend hun, and that you've taken some proper time out! Keep resting up xx

Hope you've been spoilt today Lainey!

Amanda I hope things do improve for you, and quickly. Maybe a change after bubs comes along will do wonders xx

Rosiecheeks glad you have avoided the ms!!!!

Maddy I hope your test went well today x

Christmas crafts sounds way more fun than learning to me angel!!!!

Hi :hi: to everyone else, I had a busy one too today and am well tired now!!! And it's tennis night. Bugger. 

Much love xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps gin, not sure on testing....we will see. I'm not feeling particularly 'lucky' this cycle...


----------



## Maddy40

I'm sorry girls, I really want to read and catch up but I doubt I'd absorb much now. I'm really, really struggling actually. Suspect I'll be using this emoticon a lot today -> :brat: Seems they "missed" a follicle at my scan on Monday and by the time my bloodwork and scan were done today (where they "found" the 19mm follie) I'd already O'd...... will do IUI tomorrow but the chances of it working are remote.... Right now I just feel like we can't catch a break on this TTC thing :nope:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh maddy. I'm so so sorry hun. I can't believe they missed it. Everything crossed that its a super strong long life egg and it still happens for you tomorrow. Massive hugs xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh maddy that sux!!!! Praying for a miracle for you hun!

Well I just got home and went to the loo and was greeted by the bloody witch (pardon the pun!) for some reason my temp always goes up not down when I get AF - boo means my LP was only 9 days long too :( am thinking I might give vitex a go next month!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lainey poo - happy birthday hun! you share a birthday with my 3 nieces - they're 4 today! hope you had a great day lovely!

Ginny - I totally agree that the girls being 9dpo together is a sign!!! 

Ababa - i actually have 3 packs of berocca in the cupboard, I just wasn't sure on taking it with my other vitamins I take? I dunno why, just all of a sudden decided not to try it while I was taking my vits. Do you think iit would be ok? they're just pregnancy/breastfeeding vitamins, similar to the pre-conception ones. can you overdose on vitamins? lol On the job front, you being pregnant now gives you a bit of an advantage. In all the books I have read it says bosses have to be open to changing yyour position if it is not suitable. I think stress is as big a factor as heavy lifting or chemicals. Maybe look into your rights, they may be obliged to either find a more suitable position to deal with your stress levels or give you paid leave. 

Rosie - been really sick for about 3-4 weeks now. the first week was not so bad, but it gets worse every day. sometimes I feel queasy all day, but nostly I get sick in the morning, am ok through the day, throw up the second I get hungry though. and I usually throw up when I get home from work too. I think I'm pretty lucky, cos I just feel sick, throw up & am better in about 10 mins. 

Abs - glad you're on the mend hun! You may have ovulated - I suggest waiting a couple of days before being convinced, cos your chart has a history of being naughty! I really hope so though! Did you BD at all if it is O?

Angel - sorry you had a rough day. I think xmas craft sounds like a good idea. I used to love chill out days at school when the teacher let us do our own thing! 

Hey Nana jo!!! xoxox good luck at tennis! :)

Oh Maddy - that is terrible hun! so cranky at them! On the bright side, remember you weren't expecting round 1 to be a goer, so maybe this is just a chance for your body to be ready for next time! I'm so sorry hun, I wish I could say soemthing to make you feel better!!!!

Angel - bummer!! that is the WORST! so sorry hun! I think vitex is a good idea! You will be on a winner there! How exciting is it that you're disappointed to get AF again - means that you are back in the game babe!! so exciting! (gotta take the positives where you can get em!) xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh no angel!!!! I'm so sorry to hear that :( 

Damn that witch. I hate her!!!! X


----------



## Newbie32

Get the berocca into you now squeegs! I reckon the vit b will help (or hope it will!!!)

Super catch up as always darling, you're ace xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

don't get me wrong, MS isn't so bad it's getting me down. I was excited about it still up until the start of last week. lol DH still walks past the bathroom when I'm throwing up & says 'good girl' lol 

after todays experiment, I think I am resigned to the fact that I will be sick of a morning until it's ready to stop. I have been eating hydralyte icypoles, which are awesome & make me feel way better! 

I read on the berocca website not to take with a multivitamin when pregnant. Might steer clear just on the off chance it's not ok...even though I'm sure it probably is. 

:)


----------



## number2woohoo

Squeegs I think they mean just at the other end of the day. So if you take your vitamins at night, have a berocca in the morning. This is the website answer: 

Can I use Berocca during pregnancy?
In a word - yes. Stick to the recommended one tablet a day and there are no indications that the nutrients in Berocca have any adverse effects on pregnancy or on the health of your foetus/newborn child. If you&#8217;re pregnant or breast feeding and you&#8217;ve got any concerns, please talk to your doctor, midwife or pharmacist. That doesn&#8217;t just go for Berocca &#8211; it goes for all vitamins taken at this time. You should never take Berocca at the same time as other pregnancy vitamins.


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy that is AWFUL! I can't believe it! I suppose the positive is that at least there was a folicle that was viable? So it will likely happen again next month. I'm sure it is just around the corner for you xo


----------



## Newbie32

With the added bonus of berocca being a fab drink to have in the morning, get back your b b bounce shellybear!!!! X


----------



## Maddy40

Mum2Q gotta love your DH's "good girl" comment ;) 

Angel sorry the witch got you hun.

Squiggles is right, they did tell us the first round of IUI is often a wipeout as it's the round during which they get used to how your body reacts to the medications etc. Expensive experiment though, as IUI is almost $1800 per round... Anyway we did BD last night so maybe we managed to catch it naturally..

Just to point out though, OPKs are obviously not reliable. Mine had no double lines yesterday and the faintest possible line today. I would never have considered that a "positive OPK" and neither would FF which says the 2 lines have to be the same colour to be positive. But my blood test LH this morning was sky-high (taken just before I POAS). Hopefully that means I surged literally right around the time the bloods were taken and the LH hadn't made it into my pee yet.... just a note of interest for all the other POAS/OPK addicts here :)


----------



## Abby27

Maddy that is terrible! Can you bd tonight the natural way?
Angel I'm so sorry! Maybe try one more cycle to see how your lp goes, it could be you getting used to your meds? 
Squeges if I did ov we have a good chance of catching it, pretty much have bd every day except yesterday when I was too sick...but not going to take any chances and going to keep bding till temps in the really high zone...cause I've been sick so it could be messing with me.
Dreading going to work tomorrow..not entirely better yet, but I'm sure I can handle the office. I haven't eaten solid food in so long I can't work out if thus is hunger or tummy pain.


----------



## number2woohoo

Angel I vote you do reindeer hands - trace the kids hands in red paper and their foot in brown, then use them to craft a reindeer. Google hand and foot reindeer craft, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Reindeer hands sound awesome - will check it out thanks Amanda!

Abs sorry you're not well - great effort with BD I'm sure you'll catch it!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: your chart looks great today! Actual departure day is one week, take off at 11pm ish next wednesday! Arrive 7am wednesday ;)

shell- i dont know DSS, but damn am I glad he has such positive role models in you and DH, bc we wouldnt want him turning out like his mum or the dozens of men she's been with that he's been exposed too. I heard that garbonzo beans/chickpeas/hummus help with MS, but can't imagine the urge for that in the morning is too high. I think, dont qoute me, but i think the only vit you can have to much of during preg is K. 

amanda- your bub will be a happy, gorgeous chilled out bub, dont worry about that! I think trying to make it through these 5 months with relatively low stress then re-evalutating your options is a smart road to go. Til then, vent to us!!! 

rosie- i imagine the ER would have been busy too, with all the people tramplings. Smart move to stay in on Blk friday, i've never gone shopping, the savings just isnt worth it to me. 

angel- i think the christmas craft is a great idea. OH has been coming home saying the same things, the kids are just nutso right now. So sorry the witch got you, i think vitex seems a good idea, seems to work for a lot of these girls! 

maddy- im so sorry hun. thats terrible of them to make a mistake like that. and i'm sure you dont want to hear it, but i think its still good news that you had a 19mm follicle, if it doesnt work out this time at least you know there are big follies in existence. :hugs: Hoping your :sex: caught it though, timing would have been great. 

Started packing and really getting ready today, it hit me i only have a week left, and most of the upcoming days are filled with lunch/dinner dates and appointments.
I havent felt bub all day, just finished lamb and vege dinner, he's going crazy, think he likes it. lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ooohhh ababa - I read that differently. thanks for clearing it up! 

nana - I agree - I lov berocca! 

Maddy - fx for catching it naturally! I really hope it works for your sake both emotionally & financially! also, you should kep peeing on opks just so you can tell us what happens - I think a lot of the time opks cause people to BD late cos they think it's prediction. I get a positrive opk the day of ov & nana is the same with late opks. 

Abs - glad that you are still in the bd game!

Ababa - great hand foot reindeer! love it!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oohhh Amber - how exciting! your little man will be a good eater then! won't be long & OH will be in on the action! Thanks for your tips!! :) enjoy your lunch dates before you head off!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Now I'm confused - was sure AF was here yesterday when I went to the loo and had a 'smear' (ew I hate that word!) of dark pink blood - AF often starts that way. But then nothing else all night??? This morning I have a much smaller smear of very dark brown - still thinking she is on her way but do you guys think there is any chance this is IB? I guess time will tell! If it is then I probably shouldn't have had that glass of wine last night !! Should know by this arvo anyway. 

Amber you are awesome at catch ups! Your trip has almost arrived - praying for safe travel and happy family reunions!! Xx

Shell you are such a patient and gentle woman in your dealings with DSS mum - I would not be nearly as level headed! Such a good example of great parenting!

Best get dressed now or I'll be late for work!!! Love xx


----------



## Abby27

oh FX Angel! 

Well think im much better this morning, and so off to work i go. i hope i dont have any crap about taking sick leave, but i know i was in no state to be at work. 

FF seems to think ive ovulated, im by no means so sure, so will keep the BDing up just in case. this has happened too many times before. 

Wish me luck today ladies!!! cant believe im nervous to go to work...


----------



## number2woohoo

Fingers crossed Angel!!! Wouldn't that just be awesome :)

Abs don't let the turkeys at work get you down - glad you are feeling a bit better x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks ladies!

I hope both of you have good and stress free days at work! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh angel! That would be the absolute best! I really hope it is! It's quite possible. Hang in there! At least you don't have a 9 day lp! Nice! Don't worry about the wine, won't hurt! 

Abs, don't be nervous, sick days are there for a reason. Nice ch. hope it's the truth!! Xx

Morning everyone, hope you all have a great day' xx

EDIT: where is nana? I wanna chart stalk! Hope tennis was good hun! X


----------



## Newbie32

Ooh, thats great news Angel - i hope she stays away!!!! Everything crossed that is ib!!

Abs im glad you're feeling better, but still take it easy these next couple days hun xx And yay for CH - would be great if you could have a nice regular cycle this time!

Im here squeegs! afraid nothing in my chart thats gonna get anyone excited!! BORING!

2mums i cant believe its less than a week now. My goodness we are going to miss you!!

So tired from tennis. I am getting too old for this!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Love your positivity shell - although if yesterday was AF it would have been an 8 day LP - I had miscalculated! If she comes today then it is still 9 days... hoping she doesn't come - if she does I'm going to look into taking vitex and B6 to lengthen my LP.


----------



## Newbie32

Angel you never had lp issues before did you? I had in my head that you had a 12 day lp.....or am i making that up?!!?


----------



## Maddy40

FX that it's an IB, Angel ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana Jo - on the contrary - I am very excited to se your chart! hehe Temp seems to be behaving itself again, give yourself a pat on the back! :)

Angel, least at this point in time you are charting & know exactly where you're at, so you are able to start helping your body improve itself if need be. I'm really hoping you will be peeing on a stick to see two lines in a few days though! someone else on here had IB - was it smithy? can't remember. Maybe ask them what it's like. you read so much about it, but I don't think it's actually very common. maybe she can shed some light! 

Maddy - how you feeling today? hope your spirits are high! xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thansk Maddy!

Sasha my LP was always 10-11 days before - that is why I was going to test on Saturday as AF would technically be late on 12dpo from past experience - just so hard to know what my 'normal' cycle will be as it was so all over the place with my thyroid the few months before I started on my meds - LP was fairly constant though - was AF that was crazy!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Just checked over my old charts - I had 10 days, in May, 10 in June, 11 in July, 15 in August and 5 in Sept - but Aug and Sept were when my thyroid was at its whackiest - was still in the normal range before that so I think 10-11 is fairly normal for me.


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh angel i really hope you dont see that witch! Suddenly waiting two more days feels like waiting an eternity eh?

Squeegs, im not sure how reliable mine will be today, i think i had a pretty restless night sleep, i woke up at some stage to the cat meowing right in my face and have no idea what time that was, i just know i was so tired i went straight back to sleep and didnt think about temping then! So its quite possible it was only an hour or two before i actually took it....

Hows your countdown going angel? after today i have 11 days of work to go, so i think that makes it 10 for you?

I had the most surreal dream last night....i was having a job interview for a really great role, and the interviewer was Candace Bergen (RANDOM!!!). Anyway, she loved me, and she had been the HR manager for DH's business, and she was desperate to give me the job. If hadnt been Candace in my dream i would have throught it was real when i woke up - it was so vivid!! Maybe thats a good sign that i will get a job soon!!!!! hahaha, or that im just a 'tard.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Haha Sash! Great dream! I'm sure it is a sign of good things to come! :)

My DH got a job offer yesterday - head hunted by a great company for a job that will pay double what he is on now - will be longer hours but only 5 mins from home instead of 1-1.5 hours in peak hour traffic - he goes in on Monday for an 'interview' but just a formality - it is really just up to him to decide if he wants it - I keep telling him that he does want it - a massive step up though so he's a tad nervous!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I think dreams mean a lot Sashi-Skirt! Maybe you'll get a call soon! Or maybe it means you're up the duff!! hehehe 

Angel - looks like you've got a good chance. have you considered peeing on a stick early? I guess if it's IB, you're not likely to get a positive yet, but IB can come a few days after implantation I believe. To be strong til sat or to cave in!?!?! I hope this is BFP time!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Pauls_angel said:


> Haha Sash! Great dream! I'm sure it is a sign of good things to come! :)
> 
> My DH got a job offer yesterday - head hunted by a great company for a job that will pay double what he is on now - will be longer hours but only 5 mins from home instead of 1-1.5 hours in peak hour traffic - he goes in on Monday for an 'interview' but just a formality - it is really just up to him to decide if he wants it - I keep telling him that he does want it - a massive step up though so he's a tad nervous!

That's fantatstic! congrats to him. Tell him to try to relax as much as possible. people don't come after you to give you an interview to turn you away when you haven't even applied for a job! What a great opportunity! and great timing for you guys too!


----------



## Newbie32

Thats awesome Angel!!!!! And i agree with Squeegs, what perfect timing! 

I love seeing good things happen to lovely people, gives me the warm and fuzzies!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

You know, now that you mention it, when I was last talking to Candace Bergen she told me she wanted to hire you, Newbie. 
Angel that is fantastic for your husband. Does the shorter trip mean that the longer hours will be negated? (ie will he still leave and get home at the same sort of time?)
I'd be wary myself of looking at any role too senior again. Way too burned - the political crud and stress that goes along with the higher level jobs is amazing.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Nana- chart looks great!!! Fx'd! 

Angel- I hope it's IB!! And that's great about DH! Tell him us girls say congrats!!!

Hi ladies! How is everyone?? :flower:


----------



## Lisasmith

I had ib but it was weird! Lots of people claim they have it for a few days so fx angel!! Congrats to your hubby too :) 

Nana, I hope you get an awesome job soon 

Maddy! Oh my gosh that's horrid!! Fx it still works 

Squiggly bum :hugs: and I'm sorry you've been sick


----------



## Melainey

Just wrote a massive catch up but my phone effed up so I'm not writing it again! Too.tired!

Love to you all, especially Maddy and those with prospective jobs Xx

Love to you all Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Paul will be fine - he just has to be willing to step up.

I am going to hold out until Saturday - by then I'll know if it is AF is here or not! Lucky I'm not a poas addict or I'd be going through HPTs like nothing else!


----------



## Newbie32

BAHAHAHA ababa!!!!!

Hi smithy, rosiecheeks and laineypoooooos!!! Hope you're well girls!!!

Smashed another interview, im getting good at them now!!! lol x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Yay :jo:! I'm sure you will have your dream job in no time!!! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

It can be next year Rosiecheeks - i kinda fancy having a few weeks off!!!!!

Just found out have to go to NZ for work in a week or so. That would have been my last week here...so might have to extend it another week....GRRR!!!! 

A.N.N.O.Y.I.N.G.


----------



## number2woohoo

I have to go to Brisbane for 2 days next week and I am spewin! I hate travel for work, I get lonely. I don't know how you do it, Newbie.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi all, quick update and will come back & read up on everyone's day later. We went ahead with IUI. When we got to the clinic I asked that someone come meet with us to explain the process and queried the call I got yesterday that said I'd already O'd. The (more senior nurse) that saw us looked at my blood test results and said that although it's an inprecise science, her guess would be that I probably wouldn't O until today. Apparently the doctor thought so too, as he had noted it on my file. So we went ahead and did it....soooo easy, if you 've ever had a pap smear it was no more intrusive than that. And now we wait....more blood tests in a week to check if I need progesterone support.


----------



## number2woohoo

Oh Maddy, I hope it worked! With every fibre of my being!!! XOXO


----------



## Newbie32

Same Amanda - this year has been so much better with way less travel, but i hate going to NZ, our office is in Hamilton and it is dull as dog shit out there.

Oh Maddy i hope they got it hun! Im keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Melainey

Nanna great news about the job :happydance: Hope you get it and don't have to start until the new year. :happydance: Enjoy NZ :) I would love to go there and have a look :) 

Maddy I really hope that it works for you :) 

Ababa - Glad that there is going to be action taken at your job :) 

:hi: rosiecheeks x

Angel I hope that that was an IB :hugs: xx

:hi:everyone else :) xx

Ladies I think I am suffering with depression! I have seriously spiralled out of control the past few days with feelings of worthlessness etc. Can't stop crying and just feeling sad all the time! I'm worried for the baby and also for my relationship with D! He is being great with my moods but I am just so unpredictable it scares me :cry: I ould never go on medication for depression cause I don't believe in meds and being realistic, I don't think I will ever feel any better if I don't get to see my family! Sorry for the downer xx

EDIT: D also got another prospective job for 8/6 FIFO job which I don't know how to take! I'm already alone most of the time I just don't know if I could handle being alone all of the time! even typing this I am hyterically crying and shaking! I just don't know what to do!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh lainey honey, you are full of raging hormones at the moment so do not think there is something wrong with you!!! I know there isnt much that we can do via the internet to support you when what you really need is a big cuddle. Could you organise to skype with your mum/family perhaps?

Thinking of your gorgeous girl, hang in there xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh Lainey you poor girl! You do need your mom! Is she able to come visit you? And it truly is the pregnancy hormones making it much much worse!! I wish I could come give you a big hug! Xx hang in there gorgeous! We all love you and are here for you!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana - how exciting hun! Hop eyou get this one! I didnt; realise you had anothe rinterview - your dream must mean something!! :) Bummer about NZ!

Ababa - I agree travel sucks, I have never had to do it, dunno if I'd like it. 

Maddy - great news - still so cranky at them for giving you all this false info! It's emotional enough without putting you under all that evtra pressure! Great story behind how it happened if You get duffered though! Everything crossed for you hun!

Lainey - that's terrible hun. I think for your health, you need to cinsider being more open minded about your depression. If you were having a heart attack, would you stop the doctors from using medicine to save your life? Or if you have cancer, would you refuse treatment? Depression is not 'all in your head'. It's not a mind over matter thing. It is caused by a chemical imbalance in the brain, and it is very bad for your health if not treated. when your brain doesn't function at 100%, it can cause problems such as early alzheimers later in life & other things - on top of how it is making you feel. There is no shame in medication, sometimes your body just needs a little help to function fully. The fact that you can notice a change in yourself is a good sign, you may not realise how much you actually need help until you get it. If you don't want medication, at least talk to a councellor - it is very important! Hugs hun, I really hope it gets better for you!


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

When my dad died when I was younger I went down a horrible path and went on medication and they made me feel worse and gave me very very bad thoughts! That's why I won't go back on them now! I also tried councelling and it really didn't work for me either as I open up better to people I know ! I don't think there is much point in those things until I go home and see my family! If that doesn't help, then I will have to consider something else! I just don't want to go onto meds, especially while pregnant! I think it's just everything that is going on in my life at the moment is making me feel this way! Thank you for the advise tho honey xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel- cant wait til sat for you to test. I think P's job offer sounds great, and i have no doubt he'd be great in the role. 

:jo: i think the dream, especially being so vivid, is a great sign for you. Congrats on the interview! 

maddy- everything crossed for you!! hope you caught it. :) 

lainey- i was ready the other day that ante natal depression is just as common as postnatal depression. If you are really worried for you and bub, talk to your GP. I am however an advocate for depression medication, it saved my life, literally, twice. I've been off them for over 2 years now, but i absolutely needed them for about 8 years. Being on the wrong one can be horrible, i have tried about 5 over the years, some made it much worse, the winner, saved me. ( i understand the hesitation about drugs and pregnancy though) Take care of yourself love. Talk to D too, about how you're feeling etc about the job and stuff. And try to set up weekly or bi weekly calls to your mum and skype with friends. Facebook has free video chat too. xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Sounds like you were on the wrong medication, love. That doesn't mean all medication for that is bad. I think you should talk to your GP. 

Sending you lots and lots of love. And cyber hugs. xoxo


----------



## Melainey

Oh I understand that meds work for some people but just not me :) I made myself happy and got rid of my depression with using my friends to talk to instead of a councellor! My councellor even said that it wasn't for me, cause I don't really open up as much to strangers! I think what is making the whole thing bad again is the fact that I can't just get up and wlk to my friends house when i'm feeling bad and that I can't just give my mother a hug whenever I want to! I really think that I would be fine if I was back in Ireland at this moment :) 

You guys I love you so much :) I have stopped crying now and feel a lot better now that I have spoken about it :) Maybe if I talk about it more instead of holding it in and turning it to anger, I will be able to sure myself :) Well that's the theory anyway haha lets see if I can put it into practice :) I spoke to D on the phone and I tolf him that I would love to talk to him when he gets home :) xxxx


----------



## Abby27

poor Lainey, as a fellow sufferer of depression and anxiety i completely get where you are at, and in short it totally sucks! Ive been on and off meds for years, sometimes i found they were good for a period of time to get me over a bad patch.
about two years ago my doctor suggested https://www.virtualclinic.org.au/ to me. it took a while for me to get on a program, but i really liked it. see if there are any programs that suit your condition and get on a waiting list. you dont talk to anyone really, and its a clinical drug free trial that i found really useful.
Mental illness is nothing to be ashamed of, and seeing as you are prone you might want to consider the possibility that you may be more vulnerable to post natal depression (you might not get it, but just be aware). 
you are a social creature who is stuck at home not being social, so you should make some plans to get out more. 

Maddy i really hope it works

Amanda im with you! wont take a higher position again either

Angel still no AF?

nana great dream! hope its a weird pregnancy dream too! you never know

AFM, not a bad day, manager was fine about my leave and so that was good. tummy feeling better and i even ate some real food today (well just bread, but still~)


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Abby, I will definitely check it out! How much does it cost? I know I need to do something, just trying to figure out my next step :hugs: xx

Glad that you are on the mend and that work was ok with your leave :)


----------



## Newbie32

Here's hoping Candace Bergen doesn't pop up again tonight. Should I add it wasn't a very professional interview, when I walked in the room she was lying on the floor trying to attempt some random yoga pose whilst on the phone to her brother.....erm....

Lainey you can talk to us anytime hun, let it all out, don't bottle it up because I'm sure we all know that when we do that eventually that bottle explodes!!!! We love you honey xx

Abs glad you are feeling better and yay for real food!

Amanda I hope the rest of today went ok hun x

2nuns one less sleep to go! I'm so excited for you...

Much love girls xxx


----------



## Abby27

Ah Lainey, that is the best bit its FREE! its a trial, so they ask you a bunch of questions about how you feel regularly to get a base line and hopefully see some improvements. 
it wasnt the best treatment ive had, but it really helped with how i manage my anxiety, and made me feel like i was being proactive. so two enthusiastic thumbs up from me!


----------



## Newbie32

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Nana - how exciting hun! Hop eyou get this one! I didnt; realise you had anothe rinterview - your dream must mean something!! :) Bummer about NZ!
> 
> Ababa - I agree travel sucks, I have never had to do it, dunno if I'd like it.
> 
> Maddy - great news - still so cranky at them for giving you all this false info! It's emotional enough without putting you under all that evtra pressure! Great story behind how it happened if You get duffered though! Everything crossed for you hun!
> 
> Lainey - that's terrible hun. I think for your health, you need to cinsider being more open minded about your depression. If you were having a heart attack, would you stop the doctors from using medicine to save your life? Or if you have cancer, would you refuse treatment? Depression is not 'all in your head'. It's not a mind over matter thing. It is caused by a chemical imbalance in the brain, and it is very bad for your health if not treated. when your brain doesn't function at 100%, it can cause problems such as early alzheimers later in life & other things - on top of how it is making you feel. There is no shame in medication, sometimes your body just needs a little help to function fully. The fact that you can notice a change in yourself is a good sign, you may not realise how much you actually need help until you get it. If you don't want medication, at least talk to a councellor - it is very important! Hugs hun, I really hope it gets better for you!

Wasn't an important one hun, just with a recruiter who had heaps in the pipeline for the next quarter...still feels good to smash it tho!

How's things at home and with that awful stupid cow, I mean dss mum, sorry, is it showing and signs of improvement? Xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lainey, I understand with the meds thing. It'snot something I have experienced, but DH went through a really bad patch & his first medication made him worse, gave him bad anxiety attacks that had us in the emergency room at 2am. (probably not so much that the meds caused it, more that they didn't prevent it?) he changed & within 2 weeks we could both notice a difference in him. 

I've also heard ( I think from 2mums) that it takes the right counsellor to make a difference. if you don't click, don't waste your time. if you find someone you like, you will build a relationship over time. 

If none of that works, just do what 2mums said & organise regular contact with your family & friends back home. You will get through this. just don't push it to the back of your mind, cos sometimes your body does pretty drastic things as a cry for help, so if you notice any changes or have a particularly bad episode of depression or anxiety, it's worth talking to a GP & exploring other options. A good doctor will take mental health very seriously.

another thing, dh's GP gave him lots of help, encouraged him to exercise often. I drew up a little care package for him & encouraged him to try one new thing each week, do something for himself each week & something for someone he loved each week. I also told him he had to fill out a weekly list where each day he wrote down something positive about himself. If there was anything he had doubts about, I told him to write it down & we would figure out a way to work through it together. Maybe trying something like that might make you feel good about yourself. You need to be proavtice & fill in your day with important things. Set yourself goals and make them achievable. you'll get there, it won't happen without a lot of hard work though. :)


----------



## Melainey

Wow Abby that's great :) It sounds like something that could really help me :) I am going to check it out :happydance: Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

My goodness shellybear. Without doubt, every single day you continue to amaze me.

You are an incredible woman.

Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Mum 2 Quigley said:
> 
> 
> Nana - how exciting hun! Hop eyou get this one! I didnt; realise you had anothe rinterview - your dream must mean something!! :) Bummer about NZ!
> 
> Ababa - I agree travel sucks, I have never had to do it, dunno if I'd like it.
> 
> Maddy - great news - still so cranky at them for giving you all this false info! It's emotional enough without putting you under all that evtra pressure! Great story behind how it happened if You get duffered though! Everything crossed for you hun!
> 
> Lainey - that's terrible hun. I think for your health, you need to cinsider being more open minded about your depression. If you were having a heart attack, would you stop the doctors from using medicine to save your life? Or if you have cancer, would you refuse treatment? Depression is not 'all in your head'. It's not a mind over matter thing. It is caused by a chemical imbalance in the brain, and it is very bad for your health if not treated. when your brain doesn't function at 100%, it can cause problems such as early alzheimers later in life & other things - on top of how it is making you feel. There is no shame in medication, sometimes your body just needs a little help to function fully. The fact that you can notice a change in yourself is a good sign, you may not realise how much you actually need help until you get it. If you don't want medication, at least talk to a councellor - it is very important! Hugs hun, I really hope it gets better for you!
> 
> Wasn't an important one hun, just with a recruiter who had heaps in the pipeline for the next quarter...still feels good to smash it tho!
> 
> How's things at home and with that awful stupid cow, I mean dss mum, sorry, is it showing and signs of improvement? XxxClick to expand...

Still important to smash those ones! & also to get a bit of extra practice in for the real thing! 

things are quiet....except I have been cringing every time you talk about your dream cos that's her name. lol I'm considering asking DH to pick up DSS tomorrow, will just depend if he can get of work or not. Kinda just feels like a bit of a 'fuck you' back to her, cos at the end of our chat on Sunday, she said 'oh, and I don't mind if you pick up on fridays still, but he has been asking for his dad a lot lately, so maybe if he could start to pick up a bit too' which is just her way of trying to shut me out a little bit cos she didn't like what I had to say to her. Funny thing is that 3 days prior to that, she sent DH a text saying "DSS is asking for shell to pick him up from school & come over for dinner." when he told her I was busy, she then texted me to ask. and this week, she has called DH to ask if I can watch him next Thursday cos she has an appointment. 

She just pleases herself. ggrr other than that, nothing else has really happened. 

DSS came over for dinner the other night & when I got home, he went quiet & almost cried & wouldn't talk to me. I talked him through it & asked if he was cranky at me for something. he said yes & I told him he could talk to me about anything and if I have upset him, he just needs to tell me so I can fix it for him. He just cuddled in to DH. DH then asked him if he was cranky at dad "no" if he's cranky at shell "no" if he's cranky at mum "yes" and he had a little cry & then he was ok & talked to me again and was fine. My first throught was 'what's she been saying about me to him' cos she's that kind of person. DSS & I get along very well. I just don't like the fact that her actions affect all of his relationships.


----------



## Newbie32

That's weird that I had a random dream about something so out there that's linked to you!!!!!! I must be tuned into you shellybear!!!!

I'm glad you managed to talk dss through it. It makes me so sad to think of what she may be poisoning his mind with hun. But you are doing such an amazing job. You should be very proud of yourself xxxx


----------



## Abby27

Shell you are both an awesome wife and step mum! you rock!

Lainey i had a look and some of the programs in early 2013 could be for you!

i had to wait for ages for my program...but it was worth it. i followed the journey of Penny! who had a panic disorder! hahahaha, i did stop thinking i was having heart attacks and strokes all the time after the program (nice relief for DH and myself), i recongnised they were panic attacks, and that i would live through them, and even started to challenge some of my safety behaviours! still working through the stuff, but you get to keep the materials and keep pushing yourself....
and EVERYTHING Shell said sounds awesome. in previous bouts of depression ive had work books where i had to write down all good things in my life, all the sad things, then reframe my thoughts.

here is some classic cognitive behaviour therapy for you for when you get started
the brain is like a field of snow....and its always snowing. Your thoughts are pathways in the snow. so the depressed and sad thoughts are well walked paths, and your brain automatically goes there. As you start to challenge these thoughts and behaviours you have to actively force your brain to go another direction, its hard because the field is filled with snow, and so the path is hard, and you keep looking back at the easy path (that is the depressed thoughts). BUT because it keeps snowing if you keep at it, eventually your depressed pathway will be covered and your new pathway will seem more natural!

Cognitive behavioural therapy ROCKS! and i suspect be right up your ally!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks Sash - you're the best! Yeah, upsets me, but I just think I have 2 days in every week where I get to show him how much I love him. DH & I tell him we love him constantly! and it won't be long before he's old enough to be able to figure out that what his mum says isn't always true. 

On the weekend I said to him 'hey guess what? Your daddy is my best friend in the whole wide world and I love him so much!' and he said "and me!" and got the hugest grin on his face. I told him of course he was cos I loved him the same. Then for the rest of the night, he was loving the fact that we were all best friends. so cute!

was silly dufferino at tennis last night?


----------



## Newbie32

Love that story shell!!! You're ace xx

Yeah she was there, baby this, baby that. I think I'm becoming immune to her now tho!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol yep, I think we're defo in tune Nana! Glad you're immune to that silly girl! It will probably be worse when you are pregnant cos she will crap on & you will want to say 'I know, I'm pregnant too!' but won't be able to! lol

Abs, that sounds good! I remember DH telling me that he could recognise it, but wasn't able to just stop the anxiety. He told me that the best thing for me to do was to re-assure him all the time that he was ok. He said he just felt like he was going to die for no good reason. so for me to be beside him telling him he is ok makes a big difference. He is lucky enough that since being on medication he hasn't suffered an anxiety attack since. It was a shakey start though!


----------



## ginny83

Lainey - that link Abs put up looks great. Maybe have a think about going to a GP and just saying how you feel but that you don't want to be on meds and you haven't had luck with a councilor before. You never know what they might suggest as it's such a common thing to go through especially during pregnancy. 

Have you had any appointments at the hospital where you're going to have bubs yet? Often hospitals have support groups for people that are struggling with anxiety/depression during pregnancy. 

I know it must be super tough for you being away from your family, but you have to start thinking of strategies to cope with it all because you'll need them for when bubs arrives too. Is there anyway your mum or someone could come over here for a while when bubs is due to come along?


----------



## ginny83

Oh I just had another thought Lainey - maybe you could get a Doula?

I'm pretty sure they're like a pregnancy/birth support partner. Might help you feel comfortable having someone there that you can get to know.


----------



## ginny83

wow shell that's pretty amazing about DH! Sounds like he's come along way!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny - a doula is a great idea for Lainey! might be just the thing to pull her out of a rut! she could do interviews for them like on neighbours! lol

Yeah, DH has come a long way! Our situation has also changed a lot since then. Back then, he had to put up with all the same shit as we do now from DSS' mum, but he couldn't see his boy - she wouldn't let him in at all, but she would lead him to believe he was close to making a breakthrough & then she would cut him off & throw him back to square one again. At least now he sees his boy & knows him well. makes thiings a bit easier. Like it's not all for nothing anymore.


----------



## Abby27

Yeah Shell i need that from my DH ....im sure i annoy him! im much improved, but i cant stop the panic attacks/anxiety from happening! i just try and talk myself calm. ive tried about three different types of meds, and some made me depressed, some made me get OCD! and one made me wee all the time! so i havent found my balance yet, but im not too bad since the program. Exercise really helps, i swim laps and i find that calms me down.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Everybody is different! Glad you have a supportive husband hun! xx


----------



## Melainey

You ladies really are amazingly beautiful, intelligent people, (who I wish lived on the west coast haha) thank you got all your support Xx what is a doula? Sounds interesting whatever it may be 

Called my mum and had a massive talk and cry etc, she also suggested the things you guys did plus also getting a hobby like baking.so she is sending me her recipes!I Assn going to start to bake and also an art project I've been meaning to do which is getting her recipes and making a book for them  

Also I am on that website now about to start lesson one :) still let you know how it turns out! Just much love to you all Xx 

Shelly you truly are an amazing woman and there is no wonder those two boys love you soooooo much Xx 

Ginny how are you doing honey?Xx


----------



## Abby27

Lainey i started my cooking website when i was depressed, it was great! sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

i'm with :jo: Shell you are amazing, too bad DH scooped you up first. :haha: 

melainey- good plan- with the recipes and the hobbies, i loved doing art projects too, pulled me out of dark times, plus its so fun. Cant wait to hear how abby's awesome suggestion helps!!! 

xx

edit: i think a doula is a great idea too!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good girl Lainey! You'll be back in the swing of things in no time with that attitude! Just maybe tell D what you're struggling with, explain that you might need him to be there for you in a different way to normal! He'll support you through anything & when see that, it will make your relationship even stronger than it already is! :)


----------



## Melainey

Thank you ladies :hugs:

What is a doula? Haha 

I agree 2 mums! Shelly, if you were single :winkwink: genre


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Trying2b2mums said:


> i'm with :jo: Shell you are amazing, too bad DH scooped you up first. :haha:
> 
> melainey- good plan- with the recipes and the hobbies, i loved doing art projects too, pulled me out of dark times, plus its so fun. Cant wait to hear how abby's awesome suggestion helps!!!
> 
> xx
> 
> edit: i think a doula is a great idea too!

hehehe you make me blush! Oh and I forgot to comment on your Arizona comment re Greys on top girls. haha love it she is hot hot hot! 


Oh Lainey, a doula is like a birth partner I guess. They are kind of like a midwife, but are more there for the mum & the relationship between mum & bub. they support & get to know you through the pregnancy & are there for the birth too. Maybe google it for more info, I dunno if I've given a very good description of what they actually do...


----------



## Trying2b2mums

https://www.bellybelly.com.au/pregnancy/doulas-what-is-a-doula


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> i'm with :jo: Shell you are amazing, too bad DH scooped you up first. :haha:
> 
> melainey- good plan- with the recipes and the hobbies, i loved doing art projects too, pulled me out of dark times, plus its so fun. Cant wait to hear how abby's awesome suggestion helps!!!
> 
> xx
> 
> edit: i think a doula is a great idea too!
> 
> hehehe you make me blush! Oh and I forgot to comment on your Arizona comment re Greys on top girls. haha love it she is hot hot hot!
> 
> 
> Oh Lainey, a doula is like a birth partner I guess. They are kind of like a midwife, but are more there for the mum & the relationship between mum & bub. they support & get to know you through the pregnancy & are there for the birth too. Maybe google it for more info, I dunno if I've given a very good description of what they actually do...Click to expand...

lol, you can tell DH that he's lucky and too hold on to you bc there is a line on the forum, :rofl:

arizona is hot, although in real life callie would be more my type, but i sure wasn't going to trying to wake up. :haha:

a good definition of a doula, i googled it and found a good website, a little in depth but describes it well


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Personality wise, I think Callie would be more my type too! Plus she's also a hottie! I also think early days Lexie is smokin! Basically everyone goes alright, except for Christina. Lol 

I'm off to bed girls! Sweet dreams! Xxx


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies xx

I thought you were talking about the american states hahahaha :rofl: x

Night night Shellybelly x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lol lainey- well the state arizona is hot, but so is the character. :haha: 
i agree shell, little grey is hot too. not a bad cast all in all, not sure if you have seen them yet, but i think both Baileys love interests are hot too. lol. Oh and Addison, but thats a whole other show at this point, :rofl: 
gnight shell! x


----------



## ginny83

Here are some links you might want to check out:

https://www.bellybirthandbabes.com.au/
https://www.bellypowerdoula.com/
https://www.findadoula.com.au/search.php

A lot of the doula's traditional role is about the actual birth/labour, but I bet you could just explain how you're feeling and say how your family is overseas etc. I think they visit you after the birth too if you need help with breastfeeding, sleeping etc. 

The baking sounds like a great idea :) I have a couple of cook books that I always say I'd love to try and make it a goal to cook every recipe in it.


----------



## number2woohoo

Shell I reckon it's lucky you're married or I'd come and get you for myself. 

I'm going to start a family cookbook with my mum when I am on mat leave. You could do it too because you don't need to be in the same room to both work on it. So the theory is select a bunch of recipes that are special to the family. Cook each of them and take photos - so assign half the recipes to each of you. Then write out the recipes and link them with the photos and make a family cookbook using one of those online places - a nice hardcover one, for everyone in the family's Christmas present.


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Ginny :) those sites are great :) I think we should all start cooking x 

Hi Ababa :) I've been meaning to make a hardcopy one for ages but I procrastinate all TVs tinge hehe I didn't know there were online ones I shall have a look and see, cause that would be awesome to do together even tho e are soooooo far apart :) x


----------



## number2woohoo

We're planning on doing it with just a standard old hardcover photo book - not a special recipe one.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies - just home from a very long planning meeting at school! I have read all but will only make a few quick comments as I'm exhausted!

Maddy yay for a better chance at catching that egg!

Lainey the girls have already given you amazing advice - meds and counselling have never worked for me either - even at my lowest of lows right in the middle of the worst stage of my eating disorder I couldn't find a treatment that worked better than talking through stuff with supportive friends and family. I know meds do work for some people and great if you find one tvat works or a counsellor you click with but it's ok if you don't so lo g as you are dealing with the problem somehow and not keeping it all inside as that's when things get really dangerous! Happy to chat anytime - feel free to text or call or whatever if you ever want to chat!

Shell you never cease to amaze me!

Love all you girls so much!

Still no AF but a tiny bit of spotting tonight - still mainly dark brown but with one finch winch tinge of pinkish-red I think if AF is coming I should have her by tomorrow arvo - will keep you posted. Have convinced myself she is coming to avoid disappointment.

Sleep time now!! Night xx


----------



## Abby27

I have my fingers crossed for you Angel!

All this greys talk! the women i think are all hot, but only Patrick Dempsey is a winner in the men....George was cute, but everyone else not my type of man at all!

Well i am by no means convinced with these temps that i ov'd. so the NRB turns into the DBF...DH and i are kind of in the zone of every second day now any way, so will just keep it going!

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lainey -hahaha on the states.

2mums - yeah, Adi is a big part of Greys ATM for me. she is fine indeed! lol Bailey's partners, I can see the sttraction, but not my thing. Avery does things to me though - he is the best lookng man on the planet! lol something about him - just so sexy, such a nice guy & kinda cheeky. Plus gorgeous skin & a killer bod! mmmm like I said...he does things to me. I droul over him ever time he is on screen! haah

Ababa - haha I'll tell DH to watch his back! that;s a great idea for the cookboook! something your kids can enjoy later on too! 

Angel - boo to being at school so late!! Good idea convincing yourself AF is coming, but I really hope you're wrong! everything crossed!!! ps great chart today - those spooky same temps in a row have been a good indication of BFP for others recently!

Abs - sounds like a good plan for you hun! It looks like it could go either way, a spike & consistent rise from here would say you did, but if it drops down again, I would be wondering too. mainly just witht he naughty chart history! enjoy the DBF!!! 

Hope everyone has a great day! I've got an early start today, so will be on later on the try to stalk Nanas chart & see how everyone else is! xxx


----------



## Abby27

oh i forgot about Avery...is he the guy with the great eyes?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby27 said:


> oh i forgot about Avery...is he the guy with the great eyes?

aahhh yes! he's the guy with great everything! even his voice is sexy! he's my 'list' lol like the person who would be invited into our bedroom! hahahaha I LOVE him! lol


----------



## Abby27

there is an interesting question...who is on other peoples "lists"?


----------



## Newbie32

lol, you girls are funny!

No question tho, Avery is HOT. 

Im so glad its friday. Am feeling very very over it today! Temp is down, which i kinda expected, DH was a right pain in the ass last night so i didnt sleep well and woke up cranky.

Grrr boooo hisss grrrr.

On the upside, i hope everyone has a great day!

XX


----------



## Newbie32

Hmmm...as for your temps abs, dont they normally hit around 36.7 after you o?


----------



## Abby27

My thoughts too nana, so I will assume I haven't o'd till we get some 36.7 temps. I did have a small amount of ewcm, for one day, and now creamy/wettish cm. Doesn't matter as long as we keep bd ing 

I hope your day improves! I'm happy cause I feel much better today!! And we are going to put up the blow up pool this weekend!


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> there is an interesting question...who is on other peoples "lists"?

Really this will make you feel like slapping me... but I do not have a list. My other half is everything I need. Sometimes he drives me mad, as I'm sure I do him as well - but I have never had a partner that was as compatible. He's like a male version of me. (Fun and a bit of a dork. LOL) And I kind of like me, so I'm happy with that. If I was going anywhere and I could only pick one (grown up) person to go with me? It would always be him. Even if I could pick anyone, living or dead - still him. Now pass me a bucket, I think I'm gonna puke


----------



## Melainey

Oh Nanna, you hit that boy with your cane :jo: x

Feeling a lot here today ladies, you have helped a great deal :hugs: why I am up soooooo early, who bloody know haha last night had An awful headache, went shopping, almost fainted so D got me a bag from checkout and a bottle if water, which helped. Then my brother called which was awesome but the weird thing is, on the drive home I started feeling really ill! And really needed a pee haha soooooo I had to make D pull over on a side road, soooooo I had a pee ( literally couldn't hold it no more haha) and spewed my guts up with foamy bile? But the weird thing was the headache was gone after I spewed which seemed weird to me!? It was the first time I'm my pregnancy I got suck like that too which freaked me out!Xx
2 nuns not long now, you must be counting the hours :)

Ababa that sounds like a lovely idea :)

Angel cakes any sign of the witch yet?fx that she stats away for 9 months Xx

Squiggles boo for early rises (well certain kind are acceptable ;-) hehehe) 

love to everybody else xxx


----------



## Melainey

Ababa I'm the same,I don't want anybody but D :) that's why it upsets me when he looks at other women but that's just the way men are I suppose hahaha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ababa, I'm the same, I would never choose anyone over my husband, and having Avery in my bedroom, I would never actually go there. He's just someone who I find wry attractive! And also Hugh jackman. Yum! Lol

There aren't many men other than my husband that I actually find attractive, as strange as it may seem, when my eyes wander its normally looking at other women. Lol I just generally fond women more attractive than men. But DH & I are both very secure & tell each other if we see someone good looking, it's not like a secret desire to have something I can't or anything like that. 

Nana, bugger about the temp bring down, hope it jumps back up tomorrow! Good call on Abby's temp, that's prob a more accurate sign to look out for rather than a small temp shift!

Abs, maybe if you change your previous charts to manually putting in your correct ov date, it may pick up the correct timing of ov & stop giving you ch so early?

Lainey, sucks you're feeling so terrible! I have had to duck off for a spew several times at shopping lol I also throw up the same as you describe most days, so don't be alarmed. Hope it passes!


----------



## Abby27

Amanda you made me laugh! I would never dream of any other man other than my dh. He is awesome, cooks, cleans, cares, would move the earth if he thought it would make me happy. he is handsome, handy, smart funny and shy. Perfect! 
I do appreciate a nice good looking man though...has to be a good person too (Hugh Jackman) . The only tv crush I've had was on Todd Sampson...cause I think he looks like my dh! hahaha.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

angel- still no sign of the witch?!? yayaya

abby- good :sex: plan ;) 

shell- omg how hot is Avery!!! ditto everything you said! lol 

He would be on my list. But I dont have a list either, i'm happy with OH, but it's always so fun to point out how hot someone else is, :haha: and what you hypotheically do to them, even tho it would never happen. Shell, sometimes women are easier to look at, lol, but then there's Avery :rofl: OH and I are like you and DH, we always talk about who we see out and about, but we just love people watching in general, hot or not!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yep, 2 mums, that's why I appreciate men like Avery. Mmmmm when they are standing in front of you with lusty eyes & everything about them screams sex appeal, it's wrong not to take notice. Lol! People watching is fun. There is someone for everyone put there, that's for sure!! 

Yes, I'm still warning that witch off from angel too! Hope she's out of sight! Test day tomorrow!!


----------



## ginny83

I don't really have a list either of any particular celebs, but I can appreciate aesthetically pleasing people ;) We have a lot of tradies around our house at the moment - we're getting concreting done and they're building next door to us... they all work with their tops off because it's hot. Unfortunately I haven't seen anything that makes me glad we don't have curtain yet. lol

Elizabeth Hurley is on DF's list! hehe He'd hate me for saying that

We got out puppy Oscar today!! M is over the moon - he won't even eat he's that excited about the dog being here! Hoping the novelty will wear off soon!!


----------



## Melainey

It's lovely that you paddies can admire the beauty of other women together haha I on the other hand an a jealous person at the moment not feeling to flash soit wouldn't help me knowing he had the hours for someone else haha Web I get back to myself I'm sure I will :) I've always appreciated awoman's body :) 

I mean I do look at other good looking men, but never in the way that I roux want to sleep with them :) I guess I just admire their beauty too :happydance:

Thanks shelly,I was just freaking because I haven't had Ms in ages and now it's back with a vengeance! Haha the headaches are the worse! Monday can't cone quick enough :happydance: 

What's everybody ding today? Xx


----------



## Melainey

hahahaha I just called you all Paddies.. Which actually is another nick name for Irish people haha! So you are all Irish for the moment :winkwink:


----------



## Abby27

Waiting for the work day to end Lainey! I'm super keen to be at home...going to out up our blow up pool tomorrow!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Well i have lost all interest in being productive now.....dead tired and just feeling generally crankypants today!

Angel cakes i hope that witch hasnt been flying around your school today....

xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny, so cute m is so excited! Boo for no traders to look at - it should be illegal to be a shirtless tradie when you're not hot!! Hahaha 

I'm saying a lot of things up make myself seem very shallow & into looks today. Lol I assure you all I'm not!!

Lainey, hope it's better soon! If it makes you feel any better, I get sicker each day. Maybe it's just different at different times! Also, I think I speak for everyone who has commented on 'the list' when I say that I look & find people attractive, but the thought of actually sleeping with them... Even physical contact with them... Doesn't cross my mind! 

Nana, not long til the end of the day hun! You'll be able to relax on the weekend!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Well ladies - sorry to disappoint but the witch flew in this morning just after I got to work - which means my LP is only 9.5-10 days so vitex here I come!

Such a crazy busy day that I haven't had a chance to jump on and read up all day - I tried a few times but re-read the same half of a sentence about 10 times and gave up!

Good news is that I only have 9 more school days left for the term so life will settle down again soon! Another late meeting night tonight though - even later than last night! and 2 late nights next week too - argh the end of the termis always so nuts! Bring on the holidays!!!

LOL at the 'list' I don't have one either - very much like you Amanda - love my DH to bits - even though we do have our moments at times!

I hope you are feeling a bit better this afternoon lainey!

Yay to the puppy finally arriving Ginny - give little Oscar a pat from me!

Back to the grind now - but love you all heaps! Probably won't get home til around 10pm so won't promise that I can jump back on tonight! xx


----------



## Abby27

So sorry Angel! but you can join the DRF! and being on holidays and relaxed might lead to a bfp for you!

if you decide to do vitex its best to start now during AF. 

im home! yaay! i love my air con! yaay! im happy im not sick! YAAY!


----------



## Melainey

Oh shelly I really hope it eases up for us soon xx

So sorry Angel but hopefully when you are nicely relaxed on your holidays, it will be time for bubs to come along xx

Yay for going home Abby :happydance: Enjoy your aircon :hugs: I have the fire lit at the moment as it is only 15 degrees but it feels like about 10! :haha: Enjoy your realaxing time :hugs: 

I feel so much better today and have so much energy! I am on a cleaning buzz andhaven't even cried once today :) I held it back once or twice to haha! I have found that everytime I feel sad I think about how lucky I am in what I have and just smile :) Will have to try and keep this up and keep myself busy :happydance: 

Hope you are all having a nice Frida :hugs:


----------



## Melainey

Oh and p.s I'm taking a break from cleaning cause Dr OZ is on hhehe :rofl: I LOVE him, he is sooo awesome!


----------



## Newbie32

Booo for the witch angel x

Yay for being home in ac abs, I am too and it rocks!!!

I'm glad you've had a better day today Laineypop x

Pmsl at your posts today squiggles!!!!

Saw the worst accident on my way home, seriously bad. Imagine traffic will be a disaster now given one car stuck over all three lanes of road and they were desperately trying to cut the people out of the car...just awful :(


----------



## Maddy40

Yuk Newbie, that's enough to make you reconsider Friday night drinks, hey?

Lainey glad you are feeling better. Nothing worse than feeling crap and not having anyone close around you - I've lived in 4 different overseas countries so I know how you feel. 

Angel - bugger about your cycle. Hope the supplements work...

I'm at work tonight. Bloody busy unfortunately. And feeling like crap, I had a tummy bug for the past 2 days. Let me tell you, it was so NOT fun trying to squeeze my butt to stop anything escaping while they were doing the insemination ;)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel sorry to hear that hun, I was hoping no news was good news! hugs - better get that vitex tomorrow!

haha Lainey - it's so hot over here, I couldn't imagine a fire being on right now!! hahaha glad you're feeling better! :)

Nana - thats just terrible. I hate things like that. so sad! hope you're ok after seeing it! xxx

Oh Maddy - that sucks you're sick! And sucks for the timing of IUI - nothing worse than when you are having issues down below when you have to get your pants off for someone! haha


----------



## number2woohoo

Ah Maddy that sounds horribly uncomfortable. Nothing worse than a squirty bum. x


----------



## Maddy40

number2woohoo said:


> Ah Maddy that sounds horribly uncomfortable. Nothing worse than a squirty bum. x

And a really, really loud rumbly tummy that everyone in the office can hear :wacko:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh you poor thing maddy!!! I hope you feel better soon hun xx

Yeah I'm ok squeegs, certainly something I could have done without seeing!!!! X


----------



## Trying2b2mums

shell - we know you're not vain doll. :) 

ginny- yay for oscar!!! pics!!! And boo to not so hot tradies, lol 

lainey- glad you're feeling better today! 

:jo: we had a few bad accidents here too, one was on our entrance /exit at home, fatal. was horrible. 

maddy- bummer bout your bum. hope it passes quickly! 

angel- stupid witch. i say go vitex, seems to be goodluck for others!! and yay for the weekend too! 

i had a good day, went to the osteo bright and early, needed an emergency appoint, havent been able to sleep well the past two nights from back pain, apparently one of my vertebra side thingys had completely collapsed or something, she described it better, and my ribs (ive always had an issue with them- they pop out) were starting to displace again. so thankful for my miracle worker osteo. so i got a great nap, as well as more cleaning/organzing done and did a bit of shopping before dinner out.


----------



## Melainey

OH Maddy you poor thing :hugs:

Oh 2nuns!! You poor thing! Glad your oestro could help you :hugs: 

I'm heading to perth tonight to pick up our new/old car with D :) I hate the car but if it makes buff head happy it's all good haha And plus, whenever I get my licence he has to buy me a subaru impreza :winkwink: hehehe :rofl: And I get a day tomorrow with D and I think he works Sunday but I get Monday with him again! I am soooooo excited :rofl: Oh and scan is on Monday so I am sooooo happy/nervous about that too :happydance:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

yaya, excited few days laineypop!!! congrats on a new/old car, happy hubby makes for a nice weekend, plus days with him, winning!!! And added bonus of a scan on monday, you'll see a gorgeous bouncing bub!!


----------



## Melainey

I know I can't wait :happydance: The scan is going to be the best part of the weekend :happydance:

How long now until you go home??? x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all - finally home - why do meetings always run late!

Thanks abs and shell for the tips about vitex - will purchase some tomorrow.

Maddy I'm glad you managed to keep your cheeks clenched - does not sound fun at all though! I hope you feel better soon!

Amber is your back any better after your appt? I hope it died g keep you up tonight!

Shell and Lainey - yay for scans!!! Can't wait to see pics!

That accident sounded awful! I hope you are able to rest well tonight sash! I miss being online at the same time! Are you going to poas tomorrow? Praying for a bfp!

Abs hoping for a nice spike for you tomorrow!

Hi to all others! I hope you all have fantastic weekends!! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning girls - hope everyone has a great day!

DSS arrived yesterday, asleep after a huge day. We woke him for a bath, but hejust kept his eyes closed & was too tired even for dinner so we just put him straight back to bed. That was about 5pm. so thought we were in for an early one. 6am isn't too bad - especailly considering 6.30 is a sleep in for him these days. when we first started getting him, he would sleep in for us til after 7! Nice! lol So i'm thinking myself lucky for a good start to the day today!

Through the night I had a cockroach crawl on me. so disgusting! I threw it off in my sleep, but it woke me, and it must have flown back into me cos I turned the lights on when it crawled on me again and it was in my sheets!! eewwww they are so gross those things!!! 

other than that, a good nights sleep for me. Hope you all have a great day, hoping for a nice little temp for Miss Nana this morning!! xox


----------



## Newbie32

Ew squeegs!!!! I hate cockroaches!!! I would have run from the house lol x well my temp played along with you hun, but I've woken up feeling completely witchy so I expect to see her fly in at some point today/tonight or tomorrow...

We miss you bring online with us too angel cakes xxx

Hope everyone has a smashing weekend xxx


----------



## Abby27

Morning all!
Squeegs ive had a cockroach on the bed before! so awful, i jumped up and screamed "cockroach on the bed, cockroach on the bed" till DH dealt with it!

Nana i really hope the witch stays away! is it due today?

No temp spike, but its ok, im used to the early fake out chart now!....SO...welcome to the December Bonk Fest! Every day or every second day BDing! 

We are going to put up our pool today! im very excited!


----------



## Newbie32

Tomorrow abs, but normally start spotting the afternoon/night before...

Yay for your pool! Gonna be a hot one so perfect timing!!!!


----------



## Abby27

its raining though!??? 
i hope that witch stays away Nana! you never know!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I know, crazy weather eh! Will help you fill it up quicker lol x


----------



## Lisasmith

It's taken me over 24 hours to catch up lol.. Nana I hope the witch stays away! 

Angel sorry the witch got you love!

Abs, your chart is insane 

Squeegs, love you chicken <3

It's muggy as hell here.. Hot and wet = disgusting hell


----------



## Newbie32

It's like that here too smithy!

How have you been feeling lately, kicked the ms yet hun? X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana, I have studied your charts a lot over the last 2 weeks, and it is normal to have a temp rise after your 11 day dip, but never a spike like that one! It is very pleasing! Sorry you feel witchy, but a girl can still hope & keep everything crossed for you! 

Abs, pool sounds great! How exciting! Wish I could join. I also think pools are great in the rain!

I told dh I feel like being pretty today, so for the first time in about a month, I have done my hair & make up & put on a nice dress, so I'm ready to tackle the day! Kinda over feeling sick all the time, so doing something for myself. 

Poor dss said that boy was at the beach with them yesterday, so she must be seeing him again. Will she never learn? I think I need to let go before all this anger eats me up!


----------



## Lisasmith

The ms seems to have pretty much gone although every time I say that I end up heaving my heart out. 

Still have major food aversions but oh well. I say we catch up sometime in the new year! 

I started making bubby a blanket the other day :)

Squeegs trust me, she will never ever learn.. Stupid, stupid woman.


----------



## Newbie32

Lol squeegs! My chart has been well stupid this month! At least I know it's not a wine spike lol. It was about half an hour later than normal but that doesn't normally have a big impact, so it's just odd!!

I'm sure you look gorgeous hun! And that's so shit about dss. What a stupid girl. Grrrr at her. Grrrrrrr.

Much love xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Glad you decided to make yourself up shell <3


----------



## Newbie32

Pleased to hear that smithy but hopefully it really is gone for good this time!!! And a new year catch up would be great!


----------



## Lisasmith

We will have to drag all the other Sydney siders along!


----------



## Newbie32

Absolutely!!!! And shellybear down from port!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yes!! That is a must. You have no choice Shelly


----------



## Lisasmith

I would love to drag Lainey's ass over too


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, why does Australia have to be such a bloody big country!!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Too spread out! Lol


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Sorry I missed your post smithy, my phone did something stupid & didn't actually post when I wrote it. Lov you Hun! Glad you're feeling good!

It appears that looking good doesn't equal feeling good. Lol I have spent the whole morning trying not to throw up. Windows down. When driving. Lol terrible. Feel better after a big fat our fur lunch, but now starting to feel worse... We all know how you feel 10 mins after eating a pie (and cheese & bacon sausage roll) lol

I'm keen for new year catch up for sure! Try and stop me!!

Nana I told dh we were going to catch up & he was like 'yep, sweet' then he was like 'is she pregnant?' I said you're just about to find out & told him about your temp spike. He god really excited & was like 'oh that's a good sign!' lol
We're rootin for ya!


----------



## Newbie32

Hahahaha bless your dh!!!! What a sweetie. I don't talk temps with mine, cos he has nfi about it!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Abby27

Pool is up! i put on TG and FB. something of a mission! if my house was big enough id host a catch up, bbq, and pool, sadly its a tiny tiny one bedroom villa.


----------



## Lisasmith

Angel will have a big house soon ;)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yep all welcome at my place!!!

Great spike sash!!! Poas!!! Please!!


----------



## Abby27

im with you Angel, Sasha, go wee on a stick for us please?


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, I'm betting the witch will be here within hours, out at dh's work Christmas party and I'm cramped up like nothing else :(

We shall see tomorrow morning if I haven't seen her xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

good luck Nanskies! xox

night girls!! xox


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks lovely! Night all xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Good luck sash! Night all xx


----------



## LullabyLover

Great to find some fellow Aussies on here! I'm 24, currently 2DPO and it's my first month NTNP. My DH and I were OK if it took us a few months to conceive but if it happens first time then all the better! I'll be testing on 13th December so FX!:happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry girls....temp back down, I Poas anyway and sad lonely line...looks like I'll be drinking at my farewell party at work!!!!

Xx


----------



## Abby27

the witch isnt in yet though Nana? 
i hope she stays away!
welcome Lullaby! lots of lovely ladies here


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks abs, not yet but I'd say any moment...


----------



## Abby27

well they say that cramps are an indicator of both duffered and AF. thanks for making it easy for us to tell huh!

im getting ewcm, so i might be close to ov, and DH wasnt in the mood...the first time in the NRB. im trying to not be mad, we BD yesterday, so later tonight would be fine, or even tomorrow. Plus ive noticed that i tend to have a temp drop before ov, and didnt have that today. any way, ive sent him to the kitchen to make me a breakfast in bed!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah it's not very helpful really!!!!

I'd say you're covered abs, and good on you re breakfast in bed!!!! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs - breakfast in bed sounds great! Even BD in the morning will be fine! you'll be right hun!

Nana - that sucks big time! I am cranky at your naughty eggy for not picking up the sperm! Least you'll be back from NZ to start the DBF!! 

Hey Lover - welcome. hope you stick around, if you get your BFP, be sure to stay, cos we are more about friendships than getting BFPs!! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squeegs :) 

And thank goodness it's cooled down today!!!

Dh is just cooking my breakfast now too :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies!!! I've missed you all tons and it took me almost an hour to catch up!! Hope everyone had a great weekend, I'm working today but off tomorrow so will at least get a relaxing Sunday! Love to you all!! Xx

Welcome lover! These girls are great and we look forward to getting to know you! :flower:


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :hugs:

Angel boo for af Xx 

Nanna still got everything crossed for you Xx

welcome lullaby :)

Squeegs I'm sure you look gorgeous all the time, but yay for makeup I love it :) 

I had a great past two days ladies! Haven't been angry once at anybody, especially not Daniel!I Jeep thinking positive every tinge a bad thought comes to mind, and I tell ya it's zoo I nice feeling like my old self :) just going to try keep it up, cause I can tell D is much happier too that I'm back to myself! I want to thank you ladies, cause I think talking about it has helped an awful lot! Mummy still get thanked too her! 

Catch up would be awesome! Why do I have to live in Smelly WA haha (I love it here, but so mad you Gus are over there haha) 

Ms it's worse than ever! As soon as I hit 12.weeks, I've had terrible headaches and projectile vomiting! Nice! But I suppose it's a good sign that bub is ok? Will find out tomorrow :happydance: so excited! Then we can tell everyone :) xxx love u all so much xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Rosiecheeks we have missed you!!!

Yay for feeling better Lainey (apart from the ms) can wait to see your scan this week and of course yours too squeegs!!!! Very exciting week ahead!!!

Xxx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Aw I missed you too nana :jo:!!

Lainey- omg I am so excited for your scan tomorrow!!!!!! You have to post a pic on TG as soon as you get one!!!!! Eeeeeeeeek!!!!! Sorry about the MS but very glad youare feeling better otherwise! Xx


----------



## Abby27

Well i caved and did an opk, SUPER positive, so i might try and bust a move on DH tonight. but we BD yesterday and the day before, so we shall see. sometimes i ov the same day as a positive opk and sometimes three days later. oh for a predictable cycle! 

how are you Rosie? we have missed you!

cant wait to see the baby pic Lainey and the announcement on FB....i love that...cause its a secret we all know, hahahahaha really glad that you are feeling better emotionally! mental health is a process, so keep at it! we are all here for you no matter what


----------



## Rosie_PA

Bust a move Abby!!!! Lol


----------



## Newbie32

Go get em tiger!!!! Catch that egg!!!


----------



## Abby27

A part of me wishes i hadnt taken it, cause now im going to be fretting all day. but so many OPKs havent worked out for me....and surely ive got a little fleet of sperm hanging around in there right now!


----------



## Newbie32

Don't fret abs! I'm sure the army is awaiting that little eggs approach right now, I reckon your timing has been perfect!


----------



## Abby27

its just so typical, every day since the start of this cycle DH has been up for it (pardon the pun), even when i was sick! then as soon as it becomes important he isnt. (he has no idea its the right time, and its better if he doesnt know). 

well...guess i better get the boobs out! hahahahaha

Edit: in case some one read that and thinks he doesnt know we are ttc, he knows that. super keen for a baby!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol at your edit abs!!!! 

Get those boobs out! X


----------



## Lisasmith

Get those boobs out abs! 

Can't wait for scan pics tomorrow :D Lainey poo and squiggly bum. 

I knew I should have kept my mouth shut about the ms going. Feel ill as hell today :( no spewing just that constant gagging and foul taste in my mouth :( 

Boo for your lonely line nana


----------



## Newbie32

Oh smithy you poor darling! Get well soon xxx


----------



## Melainey

Hey Rosie bum :) how have you been feeling? Xx

Thank you Abby x you go get that eggy hehe although I think you will have a lot of men waiting at that ovary bar watching the footy haha! X

Smithy boo for the Ms again! Its a pain in the ass but worth it hey  

Ladies I just find out my 17 year old sil is duffered, she's freaking out! D I'd ok with it but the other sil if so angry! She's only a kid! She told me first cause she didn't know what to do! god love her! (and I know its super annoying considering that you all and we we're trying for so long and here's another oopsie)


----------



## Abby27

poor Smithy

Lainey, wow 17! thats very young! is she ok? in a supportive relationship?

Nana, any spotting yet? ive still got fingers crossed


----------



## Newbie32

Abs I think I've been to the loo about 30 times already today expecting her. Wondering if ff was right on advanced setting with my o date, and thus only being 11dpo today....worst cramps tho, so I'd still say she will fly in soon. 

Getting annoying, if you're coming ms witch, just arrive already!!!!!


----------



## ginny83

Newbie - hope she stays away!! It's strange for your cycle to not even have spotting by now, so I have my fingers crossed for you!

Lainey - good luck with the scan tomorrow! I can't wait to see some beautiful scan pics :)

Smithy - hope you start feeling better for good soon x

Abs - We're OPK buddies!

I got a big smiley face OPK today too - yay! I'm CD12 today and I normally O around CD13-14, so looks like thinks are getting back on track :)

I showed DF and told him we have to dtd for the next 3 nights in a row - how romantic lol. He's wrapped though, so all good :)


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! 

Nana...your chart looks awesome! Really hope it's your turn! :)

Angel...sorry the witch turned up! :( good idea with the vitex, just start out slow - too much can have the opposite effect! I took one pill a day (instead of the recommended 3 on tha pack!) 

2mums...backs suck hey?! My backs already playing up. My right side of my pelvis rotates so I get excruciating pelvic pain, my whole back generally gets thrown out when it twists. I had a two-day migraine this week, couldn't hardly open my eyes, so am thinking my backs all out of line too! I also had suspected broken ribs when I was younger too - get used to rib pain, I was convinced my entire rib cage was shattered for the last 10weeks of pregnancy with maggie...I have never felt pain like it! (Well apart from birthing the wee darlings!) 

Maddy, hope your tums all better now, having the runs is awful! 

Hope you're all ok! Xx


----------



## Abby27

how annoying! oh i hate difficult to work out ov dates. 

i still hope that its baby getting comfy pains. 11dpo might still be too early to get a bfp. waiting sux


----------



## Abby27

Yaay for OPK buddies Ginny!!! bring on the DBF! lets get those eggies! then we can tww together!

hey Lucy, how are you feeling?


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls, I guess one can only hope. Not that I'm feeling hopeful after that stark white bfn this morning!!!

Ginny that's great re pos opk and getting back to regular cycle!!! Go get em!!! You and abs might be twwing together!!! Xxx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

:jo: i still have my fingers crossed for you, i mean with magic sticks and all, I think you have a shot this month. I had bad cramps, assumed af was here, but then bfp, so i understand you may not trying to get your hopes up, but mine are up for you! :) 

lucy- ouch!! Hoping it doesnt get that bad for me, I get near to free osteo visits with my health care plan and she's great with pregnancy so i suspect i'll be seeing her a few times in the early months of next year. 

lainey- glad you are feeling better, minus the ms. Hope it goes away soon. 

smithy- hope your ms goes away quickly too

so thrilled for lainey and shells scans tomorrow!!

maddy- fx you caught that egg this go around 

ahhh, friends stopped by, be back later... love you all !


----------



## Newbie32

Aw thanks 2nubs :)

I'll surrender to the witch and let everyone else carry my hopes!!! Lol, sounds so pathetic really!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all!! Have missed you today!

It is getting very exciting in here with absent witches (sash), positive opks (ginny and abs) fast approaching holidays (amber) and scans tomorrow (Lainey and shell)!!! 

Hi loop and Rosie!! Have missed you both! Hope the back pain eases off!

Hope the morning sickness eases up Lainey and smithy!

Welcome lullaby :)

Afm I have purchased my vitex as well as b6 and will start tomorrow - also got some epo, vit E and omega 3 to add to my collection of daily tablets. I have very very low cholesterol and apparently that can inhibit progesterone production and contribute to a shorter LP - the omega3 and vit E should help to boost it again. Here's hoping the DBF will be a winner for us all!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oooh angel you need to change your Bnb ttc status now you're back in the game!!!!

We have missed you too hun xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps angel, I hope the supps help! I sometimes feel ridiculous taking so many pills every night at once! But hope it's all worth it!! X


----------



## Abby27

GO THE DBF! 

Dh is watching soccer, so no chance of BDing just yet. 

Hey 2Nuns the bag of treats is still going strong for my doggy, we give him one every now and then and he gets so excited! so the bag lasts for ages.

I hate Sunday nights, cause i have to get up and use my brain tomorrow :(


----------



## Newbie32

Get your boobs out abs!!! I say you flash :flasher: at half time!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- yay for positive opk!! 

:jo: cant wait to see what tomorrow brings for you!! Best not be the witch!!

abby- hope you got to tear DH away from the soccer tonight ;) 

hope everyones monday isnt too bad, i'm headed to the RTA and a million other things, made a list and it actually took up the whole pad of paper, ughhh!!!

edit: angel- yay for supps, i think vitex may be your good luck charm!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Have updated my status :) lol at flashing!!!

Did it work Abs?

I worked out that with my new supps I now take 16 tablets a day LOL crazy!

Night all! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Amber :hi: I hope you get thru your list!


----------



## Melainey

Angel yay for sups :happydance: 

Nanna can't wait to see what tomorrow brings x

2 mums hippie tomorrow flies in for you :hugs: 

I've got a pounding headache again! And add stress from my SIL ! Going to bed ladies Xx 
Love you all Xx


----------



## Maddy40

OMG Angel, 16 tabs a day?! Did your doctor recommend those? Our FS said the only thing needed is a good conception vitamin plus COQ-10 supplementation for anyone over 35.....wow!

Has anyone heard from Kiwi?

Hi everyone else. Nothing really to say, life is boring and that's the way I generally like it. Have a good weekend - what's left of it!.


----------



## ginny83

oh wow I'd cry if I had to take 16 tablets a day!

I take a vit D capsule and a folate tablet! I'm sure I've mentioned this but I HATE taking tablets! Capsules I can handle, but the powdery tablets I can't stand and always gag on them.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

heya Angelface! Thanks, will be a big day tomorrow and tuesday. I hope the kids have their sane hats on for you this week! Did you do art with them last week? 16, thats alot! Hope it works out and you only have to do that for this month! ;) 

lainey- i hippie tomorrow flies by too, :rofl: love your typos, its like lainey language! 

maddy- kiwi checked in on FB the other day, she's not on bnb anymore, just facebook. FX you caught that eggy this month!!!! 

ginny- i used to be the same way with tablets, have gotten much much better about them, but still sometimes have troubles with the big horse tablets that the pregnancy ones are. 

night all xx


----------



## Maddy40

Trying2b2mums said:


> maddy- kiwi checked in on FB the other day, she's not on bnb anymore, just facebook. FX you caught that eggy this month!!!!

Thanks Trying2...not long until holidays now! I hate FB and rarely log on, so say hi to her over there for me.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Maddy40 said:


> Trying2b2mums said:
> 
> 
> maddy- kiwi checked in on FB the other day, she's not on bnb anymore, just facebook. FX you caught that eggy this month!!!!
> 
> Thanks Trying2...not long until holidays now! I hate FB and rarely log on, so say hi to her over there for me.Click to expand...

I will do!! Three more sleeps til i head overseas!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning everyone!

Nabs, (meant to be nana lol) just letting you know I was negative at 11dpo!! Super negative! I had to wait to 15 dpo for a feint line!

2mums, wow! So close to travel how exciting! I agree about Lainey's language. Normally it's the same typos, so we can usually pick up what she's saying lol

Lainey, hope your sil is ok. It does suck, but I have come up this theory that it makes perfect sense why young people accidentally get pregnant. It all comes back to us being animals that are here to reproduce. You feel sexier, hornier & go out seeking a male & your body just does it's thing. Did you tell her you're pregnant?

Ginny, yay for ov coming up!

Angel, lots of meds! I also drank grapefruit juice. I really love it, I miss drinking it! I might go get some! Yum! Lol

Abs, hope you caught an eggy! If not, you've potentially hit a couple more days still!

Maddy, I am the same with fb. Still struggling to get back into it. It's always open on my computer, I can just rarely be bothered to check it! 

Rosie, enjoy your Sunday off!! 

Uummm, I don't have a list today, hope I remembered everything. Sorry. If I missed anyone!!

Have a great day!!! Xxxx


----------



## Abby27

Morning all! well yes managed to get a BD in last night. but not temp rise this morning. so i couldve waited till this morning, but its ok. cant hurt. 

EH monday!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs, I would like to take this time to recognise your patience. I would lkike to go on record saying that you have, by far, the most naughty chart! This month, however, it looks pretty stable. I think it's looking good for you when you Ov, you will be catching an eggy!!


----------



## Abby27

ah thanks Shell! im making some significant diet changes (mostly so i dont get sick again, but also to lose weight and boost fertility) im hoping this will make my eggs more regular! 

there should be heaps of spermies at the ovary bar, and if we just keep bding as we have been then we are giving it the best shot we have. 

total case of the monday itis. but three weeks till holidays!!
normally i have every second Friday off because i work extra long days....but last week i had three days off sick, so i think they will say that i didnt acrue enough hours! which sux!


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry girls...as expected she flew in....


----------



## Abby27

im so sorry Nana! are you ok love?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh bummer sash - I really hoped this was your month! We'll be bump buddies next month!

I know 16 sounds like a lot - I recounted and it is actually only 15 - still lots though! A whole bunch are for my thyroid stuff less than half are for ttc and that includes blackmores pregnancy gold. I have become an expert at swallowing tablets and do 10 at once - none are those yucky powdery ones though - I hate them too - they always get stuck!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh forgot to say HAPPY SCAN DAY LAINEY AND SHELL!!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Oh yes, good luck with the scans, cant wait to see some pics


----------



## Rosie_PA

Morning ladies! 

Sorry nana damn :witch:.... I hate her! Welcome to your first day of your pregnancy!!! Xx

Abby- yay for all those spermies waiting for your egg!!!! 

Lainey and Shell! Scan day!!!! Whoo hooo!! :happydance:

Hi Angl and Squeegs! I agree angel, I would love for you and Nana to be bump buddies!!! 

Hope everyone has a great day and I can't wait to see the scan pics!!!! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh damn it! Nana that naughty witch, but on a positive, least she flew in a little late so that you will defo be back from NZ for BD time! hope you're ok hun!!

Abs, sounds like a good plan! will boost your mental health if you're feeling good & healthy too!

Angel - tablets don't give me any troubles either - I have swallowed quite a few at once before, never 10 though! haha 

Hey rosie cheeks!!!

Thanks for the well wishes girls! :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

What time is your scan shell?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

9am. just getting ready to leave... my bladder is sooo full! I dunno if I'll make t without leaking! hahaha

EDIT: Lainey - good luck today! hope you & D enjoy it!!! xx


----------



## MissieT

Hey ladies, sorry for neglecting you of late. 
Nana - bloomin witch, hate her - hope you're ok.
Squeegs and Melainey - yay for scan day! Have fun and looking forward to seeing pics :)
Not going to attempt a big catch up but :wave: to everyone else


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Missie!

Oooh yay for 9am shell - 10 minutes to go!!! Have a great time! Hope that bubba behaves so you get great pics!


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck with the scans girls x


----------



## Melainey

Good morning :)

Nanna boo for that witch :hugs: Xx 

Angel I used to be in a diet where I had to take 21 tablets a day, those little chalky ones yuk! Donny know how you do it :hugs:

2mums my phone's a re tard haha but glad it amuses you :winkwink:

Squiggles yay for scabs I can't wait :) good luck today! Mine us not until 10.30 and I'm 3 hours behind you so long still wait ladies :winkwink: Xx 

Hi missie :) 

Hi to everyone else Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Scan day!!! Yay 

Sorry sash :( 

Amanda, hope you're going ok love xx


----------



## ginny83

Happy scan days ladies :)

Angel - 10 tablets at once and Lainey - 21 tablets!!!You're both machines lol 

When I take a tablet I have little ritual I have to go through where I have a particular glass I use for taking tablets and then I line the tablets up stare at them for a while to psych myself up! Then I have to have breaks in between if I'm taking more than one. It horrible taking tablets at a hospital where they watch you - I feel very self conscious haha

Newbie - so sorry that it didn't work this cycle :( Keep staying positive, you'll get there soon - that chemical the last month proves that you can catch the egg! How are you feeling? x

2mums - so close to being on that plane! How exciting!!! 

AFM - no smiley face today but my IC OPK still looked positive. I think my ICs are too sensitive because in other cycles it's not uncommon for me to have positives for 3 days in a row with IC. Anyway, we've got a plan to dtd tonight and tomorrow night, so if it doesn't happen it won't be from lack of trying!!


----------



## cossime

Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA the last couple of days. Super busy over the weekend (I thinkthe silly season has well and truely started for us!) and I have been super-chucky with ms :( I am generally a write-off from about 7pm every night and dinner never wants to stay down then by breakfast, I'm ready to kill someone cos I'm sooooo hungry!

Just finished catching up on everythings and a BIG YAY for scan day Shell and Lainey!!! Can't wait to see some pics!
xxx


----------



## MissieT

Hi Cossi - forgot to give you my date. I think it's the 10th July but because I wanted my scan before Christmas told the doctor it was 5th July - I've got my scan on the 19th Dec. so let's go with the 10th until then!! 
Sorry to hear about the ms - no fun at all. Mine seems to get worse and worse over a few days then 1 or 2 really bad days which seem to reset me, I have 1 or 2 good days and then it starts building up again. Doesn't feel to bad though as I know I'll get some days feeling good :) Did you try the b6?


----------



## Lisasmith

Squiggly bum, where are you darling?


----------



## Abby27

how did the scans go ladies?

Cossie sorry about the MS


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good afternoon ladies! Hope you all had good days!

Ginny 0 haha your tablet taking ritual is hillarious! hahahaha good BD action plan!

Nana - remember they said the next 3 months is an increased chance after M/C. You've still got a killer chance this time! 

Cossi - sorry you're so sick - hope it improves!!

Missie - hope your MS eases too!

Hey Lainey! How did your scan go hun?

AFM - scan went really well. Extremely low risk of downs, a 1 in 20044 chance. Bub had a heartbeat that was spot on for where it should be, it's just over 5cm and it's a lazy little thing! lol Stayed asleep most of the time, I had to get up & wiggle my bum in the air on all fours to wake it. lol Poor DH copped the view from the back. but it was super cute to see it stretching. Really happy, I feel a lot more comfortable now, having seen it, knowing there is avtually a baby in there. lol I was exactly 12 weeks, as expected. due date is now 17/6/13 though, rather than 19th.


----------



## Abby27

Fantastic news Shell


----------



## Lisasmith

That's wonderful news honey bum! Yay <3 

Cossi, Sorry you're so sick love, I can totally relate


----------



## MissieT

Squeegs - that is all fab news :)


----------



## Newbie32

Love the mental image of shellybear on all fours waving her bum around!!!! Priceless.. Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Awesome news shell!!! PMSL at wiggling your bum on all fours!

Hi coss sorry to hear your ms is so bad!

X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks girls! lol yeah, i felt like a bit of a twat! haha She also told me cos it implanted on the front of my uterus, I wouldn't feel it till quite late - 22 weeks or so. glad she told me, cos she said for some reason, other women always say "oh you should be feeling something by now, there must be something wrong with your baby". lol it's a woman thing. we all have a screw loose! haha


----------



## lisamfr

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I have been mia over the last month or so. I haven't forgot u I promise. Hope everyone is doing well. I will try and catch up see how I go. 

AFM I am now down with the flu which sucks because u can really take anything apart from Panadol. I still feel horrible in the mornings the neasea & queasiness just won't go away. But thank god the heart burn has die down. I have my first appointment with OB this Friday. 

Coss my Edd is 9th July. I'll know more once I have my 1st scan after Christmas. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Have I missed anything important??


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :)

Haven't caught up much yet :)

Squiggles so happy for you honey :)

Funnily enough I'm 12 weeks today too hehe well gee said that I could keep either sure date. For done reason, my bloods weren't back but the guy said that everything looks normal on his side! So hopefully everything is ok :) which I'm sure it is :) I have a very lazy little Bubby hahaha he/she didn't want to be awoken! Haha he was prodding at my tummy to wake it but baby just moved his head haha had his/her cute little hands in front of its face the whole time :) so happy

Xxx


----------



## MissieT

Yay Melainey - great news :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Awesome news Lainey! How lovely that you and shell are due on the same day! No bum wiggling for you to wake your bub up? Was D stoked?


----------



## Melainey

Haha no bum shaking ;) I would have pee'd my pants haha

Yeah D has had a smile on his face all day :) xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lainey, that's great news hun! Will be easy to keep track of where you are now that we are the same! lol yeah, I'm hearing you on the peeing your pants... first thing she said was 'whoa thats a full bladder'. I went for a 1/2 wee half way through the scan. lol needed it big time!! I hated her pressing down to try & wake baby, so I was happy to wiggle my bum. lol It worked well though! haha


----------



## Newbie32

What's a half wee?????? I can't do them! Once I start, it goes till it's gone :rofl:


----------



## Pauls_angel

So pleased that D is finally smiling about your bubba!


----------



## ginny83

oh I'm so happy for both you ladies :)


----------



## Newbie32

That's great Lainey x


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, sorry for my stupid short posts girls, hasn't been a good day surprise surprise! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh nana bear! hugs hun! I hate it when you're sad!!! :( can we do anything to make it better? lol at the half wee. It was tempting to keep going, but it was good to take the edge off. lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry sash!! I hope the witch flies out quickly!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Lainey and Shell !!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
so happy for both of you, and your DHs ]
:rofl: at bum wriggling on all fours, might have to try it next time ours is uncooperative 

pics? either one of you?

:jo: sad for you, but excited at the possibility of angel and nana bump buddies!!!! 

maddy- kiwi said back to you on FB : "Oh bless her. Tell her a massive hello from me. Hope she is keeping well and all went well with her"

ginny- how has oscar been? is he house trained? has M calmed down and eating yet? ;) 

to those struggling with ms, so sorry you're not feeling well, hope it goes away very soon!!! 

sorry for the lame catch up, i'm stuffed after an incredibly busy day, and another one tomorrow. then up soooo early to get to brissy for our flight. Rosie- i'm coming states side!!! too bad we're not closer!


----------



## ginny83

Don't be sorry Newbie, we all get down sometimes x 

Also, I could be getting you mixed up with someone else, but did a couple of months ago you have an appointment with a gyno? I thought I remember you saying something about SA


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay for holidays amber!!! 2 more sleeps! :wohoo:

Hi Ginny - I hope you and abs are bump buddies too and maddy and kiwi and that we all fall this cycle!!! Is there any other people in our little group still unduffered??? Oh jayney hmmm is there someone else to be her buddy - I'm prob forgetting lots of options!


----------



## ginny83

OMG Oscar is very very cute and in the long run I can see him being a a valuable part of our family - but right now it's a huge handful having a puppy and a toddler!!

One of the problems is that we don't have fences put up yet so he's inside most of the time. DF put some plastic webbing stuff up around our alfresco so he also has somewhere outdoor to go, but you have to watch him all the time in it.

M keeps stirring Oscar up as well. Like holding out his toys then when Oscar goes to get it M hides it away. Or poking him or pulling his tail. In return Oscar is now very nippy with M. So I have to keep an eye on them when they're together all the time and constantly pulling them apart. Oscar couldn't really hurt M, but he could give him a nasty nip on the ear or something.

Anyway, I love the little thing, but wish we waited til the outside was finished so I could put him outdoors more often. 

Big lesson learnt: Don't making puppy buying decisions when you're grieving!


----------



## ginny83

On a positive note, he's quite good about being house trained. Only a couple of accidents, and only one on the carpet!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah that was me Ginny... I've just told dh he has to go get the sa done next week when I'm in nz....when I get back will be getting close to o time anyway so it will be a good clear out for him...lol...At least he took it well.

Thanks girls, I'm hoping I bounce back quickly, tho right now just feeling sad and sorry! X


----------



## Newbie32

Major could be jayneys angel xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks sash - so that settles it with jayney and major there are 8 of us in the DBF - we'd like 8 bfps thanks - that is all!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Heading to bed now lovelies - night! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- sounds like a lot, and once fences are in it will get easier, are they due around the house soon? At least M and Oscar will grow up being the best of friends, even if he's teasing him now, which I can imagine is annoying and stressful trying to monitor that constantly but sounds super cute, and then by the time number 2 is born Oscar will be trained and good around little ones!!! Hard now, but worth it in the end, and you have something else to love!!! 
I'm worried about our littles/oldest pup, she hates and barks at crying babies, life here next year could suck!! Training needed asap i think, hahaha. 

love the pairings of 8, our little [big] group will be out of ttc before we know it! YAY and FX for all of you!!!


----------



## ginny83

Newbie, I think that's a great idea to get the ball rolling.

I really don't think there's any issue - you always O and that chemical proves things can happen, but coz all these tests and appointments can so long to get going I think it's a good backup to have. Plus it might help you feel more productive :)


----------



## Newbie32

Bed for this sad sack too..night girls, here's hoping tomorrow is a better day!!! Not that today was bad with two gorgeous lazy baby scans!

Ps, hope Oscar gets settled with the fam soon gin, and 2mums I am so sad you are leaving in two days :(


----------



## ginny83

One side we're still chasing the neighbours to agree to put up a fence (theyve just started building so not in a rush!)

The other side have agreed and the fence will go up in the next week. That will be enough though coz it'll create a fenced in area down the side of the house. 

It is pretty cute though! I put food out for Oscar and M was trying to direct him to eat it. DF and I figure they're probably around the same age in dog years hehe

I bet your pup will be fine :) The best thing about a newborn is that they don't do that much at the start, so it can be a nice introduction and you guys can still give lots of attention to pups


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hi everyone, sorry I have been MIA... family stuff became a priority when my nephew got hurt. Thankyou so much to everyone who sent prayers and good wishes. He has a long recovery ahead of him but is now talking and able to have visitors for short periods. 

My cycle has me totally confused, I had no sign of O until today but my temp is up? I had several drinks sat night and didn't temp sunday morning as we stayed at a friends which has left me unsure if I missed it all together, but we had a +OPK this morning, at least I think it was +... so close it's hard to call. We inseminated today in the hope we havn't missed it and our donor is happy to come back for another go if I have got it wrong and it's later.

It does look like the vitex and B6 have meant I ovulated earlier in the cycle which is wonderful! Hoping for a BFP this cycle as we will be interstate for the next one. 

Nana- so sorry hun, :hugs:

Everyone else- I am in the process of reading through, trying to catch up.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

fences with neighbours suck, we're going to have to tackle that issue next year. yay for at least having one side fenced in. So cute, M with Oscars food! Love it!! I have done a bit of reading on how to introduce the baby and dogs, hope it all works out. lol

tara- glad to hear your nephew is recovering. FX you caught your O this month!


----------



## Maddy40

Lainey & Mum2Q, glad the scans went well. Any pics? 

Hi everyone else! I'm working again but today is my "Friday" as I'm on days off after this shift. Yay and TGIF for me :thumbup:


----------



## Abby27

Yaay for the great news on the Scans! i really feel like we are all a little family sharing the news with our sisters! happy for you both
x
Ginny have you had a puppy before? i was just curious? I remember when i got mine and i wondered "what have i done" but you fall into a routine farely quickly. Puppies bite and chew though, so i used to yelp when he bit my hand, and he would stop....they just dont know their boundaires and dont want to hurt any one. 
Nana im sorry about that saddness....i know it all too well. you had the cp, so you can get sperm to meet egg, thats a great sign!
Angel you are so cute how you have us paired off
i can help but admit that im scared i will be the only un duffered one

any way....time dip this morning so i suspect today is ov day! got the boobs out last night too....so got about the last 4 days of sperm hanging out in the ovary bar....get that eggie spermies!


----------



## ginny83

I've had a dog before, but he was 11 months old when we got him so not really a puppy. I've read somewhere to get a water spray bottle and squirt the dog when he's nippy - wonder if it'll work on M too hehe.

I'm also envying your dtd efforts Abs! We were going to do it last night and then DF got too tired so decided to give it a miss. I was gonna get cranky but then decided I was pretty tired too and don't really want to be dtd only for the sake of it. 

Anyway I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday, so we'll try again tonight and hopefully we've done enough!

PS. How petty is this, but I'm jealous of Kate and Will being pregnant and more so that they've told everyone before she's even 12 weeks.


----------



## Abby27

not Petty! i cried in the car on the way here because im jealous! then i thought may be she has been trying all this time and that was cruel of me. and i think they announced it cause she was in hospital?

the little high pitched squeal i did with my puppy worked well, it was like speaking his own language and he learned "no biting" as a command....which he still knows. sometimes DH and he play rough and if i say "hey no biting" he licks DH on the face. how are the puppy pads working out? and how is Oscar sleeping through the night?

i am quite pleased about our DTD efforts so thanks Ginny!. the fact that we have been at it every day or every second day since AF stopped means we are in habit now...which sounds unromantic, but its been quite good for us. normally we are AM people, but as of two days ago switched to PM....not sure how i can switch back at this stage, but if i do O today then tonight would be too late? or should i try?


----------



## Pauls_angel

I was a bit jealous of Will and Kate too - especially because I share a birthday with Will but am a year older than him - sounds so silly I know but hey - that's life!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums, here is a pic of little bubby. you must be so excited - it's Tuesday already!!!!! 

Ginny - puppies are a handful. my sister decided to get one when the trippies were around 3. bad idea. lol she sold it after about 2-3 months, cos it was just too hard & the puppy deserved a better home where people had more time for it. 

Nana, glad DH took the SA news well. when you get it back, it will be a relief to know it's going to happen soon! 

Angel - i'm looking forward to 8 BFPs - how exciting!

Tara - good luck. 

Maddy - hope work was ok last night. 

Abs - Glad the ovary bar is full up! you;ll be sure to catch it this time! I agree, very impressive! if you wanna switch back to AM, just skip a day so it will be night, nothing, morning. 

I feel sorry for Kate. the poor thing being under so much damn pressure from t he whole world. I'm sure she wanted to keep it a secret, people just wouldn't let her though. do we know how far along she even is yet?


----------



## Abby27

Tara, glad ur nephew is on the mend, is say today is ov day, same as me, I hope...let's hope for a big temp jump tomorrow

I'm trying to visualise my egg dropping and a sperm making it through


----------



## cossime

Squeegs, your scan is beautiful!!! I have been analysing scans non stop now since Number2 introduced the 'skull theory' to me and can I just put it out there that based on your bubs sku7ll shape, I think you're having a BOY!!! xxx

Glad your nephew is on the mend Tara x

Lainey, hust need to see a pic of your little bubba now!


----------



## Lisasmith

Look at that bubba! I wanted to hug Kate and tell her it's going to be ok. I had hypermesis last pregnancy and its hell the poor poor girl :cry:

Love that baby picture shell <3

2 mums ill miss you :(

Ginny, puppies and toddlers are crazy!! We had 6 pups over Xmas in 2010 and I didn't sleep a wink for the 8 weeks we had them.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh shell! Beautiful lil bub!!!! Xx

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is having a good day!!! Xx


----------



## Taralyn_m

M2Q- how exciting to see your baby! gorgeous.

Abby- I think you might be right, my temp dipped again today so FX we both get that temp jump tomorrow!

2mums- have an amazing trip, we will all miss you.

Cossi- thank-you, we are very relieved, it was scary there for a minute.

Re: Will and Kate- I don't know what rock I have been hiding under, I had to google as I hadn't heard. I feel sorry for her too. The public scrutiny would be very hard.


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Girls, i hope everyone is having a good day, im laying a bit low dealing with af and all the shit that is happening at work at the moment...

Tara im glad to hear things are improving for your nephew, i hope the road to recovery is as quick as possible.

FX that ginny and abs have caught the egg this cycle x

We are certainly due for some more bfp's on this thread, what a fantastic christmas present that would be for everyone x


----------



## MissieT

Beautiful baby Squeegs :) I'm with Cossi on the boy front :)
Melainey - you need to post a pic of yours :)
2Mums - good luck with finally preparations for holiday
Newbie - hoping today is a better day for you xx


----------



## Melainey

HI ladies :) 

Have read everything but forgotten it all again :rofl: 

2mums YAY enjoy your holiday honey, it's so close now :hugs:

Maddy enjoy your time off :) 

Cossie I agree, BOY for shelly :) x

Is it just me that doesn't give an eff about Kate and Will?? Maybe it's the Irish in me haha but I hate the "Royal Family" haha :rofl: I do feel sorry for her as she is sick but no more sorry for her than myself :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Here is a pic of my little one :) Sorry it took so long but I had such a big day yesterday, I just fell into bed ready for random dreams haha!

I'm in love already :)
 



Attached Files:







SEIFERTELAINE20121203104207298.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6









SEIFERTELAINE20121203104820143.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 8









SEIFERTELAINE20121203104925880.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Abby27

Cute Xo
A lady at work bought on her little boy, about 3years old , so cute...I want one :(


----------



## ginny83

Beautiful scan pics :)

Oh I feel sorry for Kate and Will too - talk about no privacy! I just feel sorry for myself. I feel like I have so many hurdles to overcome to have another baby, that getting a BFP isn't enough. I've just been reading about all the people congratulating her and I can't help but think how come she'll have her baby but mine keep having to die. I had horrible morning sickness too, both times and it was all for nothing.

Please don't think I wish ill on anyone - I definitely don't! I just wish I was in the group of people that pregnancy = baby. 

Sorry, bit of a downer selfish post.


----------



## Taralyn_m

You will have your own soon Abby :hugs:

Ginny- I can't imagine how hard it must be to lose your angels, I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better.


----------



## Melainey

Oh honey you have every right to feel the way you do! That's the reason I hate celebraties etc cause all of their "troubles" are highlighted and normal every day people like ourselves are never thought of! But we are all with you here Ginny :hugs: :hugs: you will have another baby :hugs: :hugs: xx

EDIT: Abby you will definitely have your own soon honey :)


----------



## ginny83

Oh yeah, could you imagine the medical care she'd be getting?

She probably has her own blasted ultrasound machine in her bedroom lol

Thanks ladies for the support too :)


----------



## Abby27

Thanks guys
Ginny what you are feeling is normal. What has happened to you is cruel and unfair! Remember EDB? She announced her pregnancy the day she poas....at my wedding, and she is carrying her pregnancy to term! And she is EVIL! You are so lovely and kind, its just unfair (I dont wish bad things for EDB . it just highlights how random the whole thing is) Remember though that 
1 you did nothing wrong
2 you know you CAN carry a baby to term cause you have your adorable little boy.


----------



## Melainey

I agree with what Abby has said Ginny x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Very well said Abs! Big hugs coming to you ginny!

Gorgeous scan pics! Thanks for sharing girls!

Tara nice to see you back online! I hope your nephew recovers quickly!

How awesome would it be to have your own u/s machine in your room! But I doubt even Kate is that lucky! 

Love to you all - am swamped at work - hurry up holidays - PLEASE!!! Going a tad insane here!!!


----------



## Abby27

I cant wait for holidays either Angel

I also find myself talking to my egg today, come out and be met by a super strong sperm! I hope I get a temp rise in the morning, will be gutted if I dont


----------



## Pauls_angel

Will be praying it jumps up sky high Abs! You have done everything right this time round which means you have an awesome chance of catching it! I guess it means you'll find it even more devastating if you don't though - so will be praying hard that you do! I have a feeling this is your month!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ginny I truly can't imagine how awful a late loss would be, I agree with the others that you will get another bub! Stay strong Hun!!! Xx

Abs- Fx'd for a huge temp spike tomorrow! 

Nana- stay strong and try not to let work stress you out! I'm ready for you to find a new job! They are starting to stress me out!!!

Lainey and shell- beautiful pics!!! So excited for my scan! 

Angel- how are you? Getting excited about moving into your gorgeous new house???


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lol Cossie, thanks for analysing for me! I think yo might be right. that was my first thought, then I thought maybe girl, now I am leaning more boy. mainly cos we call him 'he' 

Smithy - I agree, poor Kate. She is so bloody sick & they are downplaying it so much cos all the hype is about her being in hospital. why don't they just back off & let her have this baby in peace!

Tara - I wouldn't worry, it only happened this morning. 

Nana - hope your day at work is going ok hun!! You are probably home by now. I hope you don't feel as bad as yesterday! xoxox 

Lainey - gorgeous baby hun!

Ginny, it's perfectly normal to feel that way hun. sometimes it's best to say these things out loud so you're not dealing on your own!

Abs - well said with Ginny - I agree with everything! and I also agree that you will have a little baby of your own soon too! it will be a while before you have a 3 year old, but I'm sure it will be in under 4 years!! Ready for your big temp spike tomorrow!!

Angel - hope work is ok!

Rosie - what date is your scan? looking dorward to seeing pics!!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I think that's a great idea squiggles, You don't need that crap in your life :) 

I have been reading up on the nub theory which apparently is more accurate than the skull theory :) By this I think I am having a girl ,but will have to wait until June cause i'm not allowed to find out for sure hahaha!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

read everything, cant comment on everything. I STILL havent started packing at all!!! Going a little crazy over here, so OH is going to help me start now. 

but just wanted to say...

I had no idea abotu Will and Kate either, sorry she's sick. They are the only two out of the royal family I respect. 

Ginny- you are such an amazing woman, you voice your feelings so well, and although you might not see or feel it, you are strong, what has happened isnt fair and you are more than entitled to everything you said and feel. Abby said it best.

shell and lainey - two little gorgeous bubs!!!!! love the pictures! 

finished up all shopping and errands, included a trip to the vet with cat who decided to poop in her carry cage on the way there.. oh the joys! Now to really seriously finally start packing.....


----------



## Abby27

go pack Amber! we will miss you! hope you have a great time, and spend some good time with your aunt! much love xo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lainey - you will appreciate the waiting when you get to June!!

Amber - you sound like my sister! haha I would have packed 2 weeks ago if I were you & would live out of a suitcase cos I have packed all the things I still want to wear! hahah have a great trip on the off chance I don't catch you again before you leave! will miss you so much & be so excited when you are back!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi miss rosiecheeks! I am very excited about my new house but am still 5weeks and 2 days away from moving in - boo! 

Amber finally only one sleep - will miss you so much gorgeous but am sure you will have a wonderful time! Can't wait to hear all about it! Will be praying for you all as you travel! X

Lainey I think you're having a girl based on both theories but I think shelly is having a boy! Guess we have to wait and see!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Shelly good move de friending dss mum :) very healthy step I think.

Abs you have a great way of wording things - where would we be without you!

In fact I can no longer imagine my life without all you in it - so blessed to call you all friends!! Xx


----------



## LLPM

Have a lovely trip amber!! Hope time with family is lovely! :) 

Lainey...surprises are so fun! I had both surprises and it was so nice finding out on the day. I'm half tempted to not find out/confirm, I just loved finding out after all the hard work was over! But the half of me wants to know & get organised/prepare the girls etc! 

Nana...sorry AF arrived! :( hugs to you! 

I'm busy packing away! :) getting excited and nervouse for the move.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

thanks everyone. i will miss you all too, but will try to check in, hopefully nightly, dont be too chatty!!! I'll also get updates via text from rosie for all the important info! Thanks Rosie!!!

shell- normally i am so organized and packed, never leave it like i did this time. But too busy and too whatever else. Plus what got to me, is I knew I would have to try every single thing on that i want to pack, and i've jsut finished doing that. 4 items didnt make the cut, that i thought would. I've 'popped' this week, so hence some shopping and trying everything on. Its hard too bc i'm packing for freezing cold weather.

I think i've got most of it handled now, at least its in piles, some stuff still drying that needs to be packed, and then i just have to get it all in my suitcase. but for now i'm resting!! lol Have to organize for different stages of the trip, first 3 days in LA will be warmer and more trendy. Then up at mums for the coldest part of the trip, also the most comfy and laid back. Then to San Fran where its a mixed of both. And have to get all the pressies in there. But i dont want to be digging to the bottom for things i need the first week. Havent even started on my airplane needs/bag! :rofl: One upside is being two girls our toiletries bag is easy peasy to pack and share! and thank goodness for OH, she's got half her suitcase empty!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums - that sounds terrible! no wonder you have put it off! Are you feeling more movement yet? It sucks you wanna go over there and do heaps of shopping but you won't know what size to buy!! that's the worst! You will get some great maternity stuff though!


----------



## Melainey

Rosiecheeks, when are you getting yourscan? x

Amber I really hope you have a wonderful time while you are away xx we will miss you but can't wait to hear all your lovely stories xx

Lucy I have always wanted a surprise , but it's so hard not to find out haha And sure I don;t care what we have oncee it's healthy :) 

I can't stop looking at bubs :rofl:


----------



## Trying2b2mums

shell- yeah not super fun, but hard part is done now. Yeah, i'm feeling movements, getting stronger every day. He's very active at this time of night. 7-10 i think is gymnastics practise in there, :haha: We're going to do lots of shopping, but mostly baby stuff. Wont be buying much clothing for myself :( 

awesome news about de friending dss mum, and about the solicitor. it will be weight off your shoulders for now. :)


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Angel! xo

Well...i suspect i ovulated through the night....and what im about to say is based on very little science
I got home yesterday quite late from wrk and was feeling annoyed and flustered, took my temp (i wanted to see if it was high or low realising it would be high and that would tell me nothing as i had been running around)...and it was really low...like 36,02....so i decided i hadnt popped my egg out yet. so...got the boobs out, bust a move on DH, who had a really bad day and it was the very last thing he was keen for, but bless him we got a bd in. 
later that night i had ovary twinge and pain, so i figure that was it. temp isnt super high today, but much higher than yesterday
if we didnt catch it then its not without giving the very best attempt

so i figure i will give DH off the DBF tonight and go back to morning DBF. only because im not yet certain on ovulation so better keep the old DBF going. 

its weird to think that its either worked or it hasnt and right now cells are dividing or they arent! i hope we caught it, but good effort either way


----------



## Abby27

And Shell, you are my hero with your de-friending! good for you!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs sounds great with timing! good girl for sticking around! do you find youirself wondering how you wanted to have so much sex when you first met? DH & I had so much sex I got a UTI when we got together. lol we used to wake each other several times through the night for lovin. Now, While we still love it, we love some time & space between our romps. lol it's a shame we all can't get pregnant at that stage and be able to store the fertilised eggs away until required. haha 

re the de-friending, it appears that I may finally be growing the balls I have needed for the last 3 years. I think DH & I have played our cards rigth though, time will tell.

Have a great day everyone!

Nana - please do something to make yourself smile today! maybe duck out to get a well deserved dress or pair of shoes!! xox


----------



## Abby27

I live in fear of getting another uti!! We were the same, having sex anytime we could! The nrb and dbf have been ok though. I could use a break now, but will try to bd tomorrow, and then every second day till I have temps in the 36.7 range


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lovely spike Abs - I think you're right and that you did ov but good on you for keeping up the DBF just in case!

Shell - is the solicitors meeting about custody?

Hi Loop! Which day is the big move? Will be praying all goes smoothly and that the girls cope well!

BONVOYAGE AMBER!!!! I hope you and your OH have the most amizing time!

Lainey so cute that you can't stop looking at your bub - I'd be exactly the same!

Sash - send smiles to you today! xx

Have a happy morning all! xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, after that much BD Abs, A break can be just as good! lol 

Angel - yeah, more about getting orders for what we do already, just so she can't keep him on a weekend just cos she feels like it. Will also discuss the avo business & see if there is a way we can legally keep him away from this guy. Kind of just to see what we can do to improve our situation & get a bit of our sanity back!


----------



## cossime

Morning girls! Have a lovely and safe trip Amber!!! How awesome to think it is finally here!!! Stay in touch xxx

Ab's, you've done everything you can and the ovary twinges are a good sign that your egg popped! I'm sure many of the spermies were trying to pick her up at the ovary bar!!! ;)

Ginny, I personally think you are amazing. Ditto to what everyone else has said. You are entitled to feel whatever you feel and don't ever feel bad about that. Just wanted to thank you also for being able to share with us all xxx

Nana, hope you are feeling better chicky! It really shows when you're not around. This place kind of feels lonely :(

Lainey, I'm guessing boy but I must admit, your scan I don't feel 100% on and I think maybe girl??? :shrug: So I take it you wont find out the sex at your 20 week scan?

Angel and Lucy, not long to you are both in your new places!!! How exciting!!!

Squeegs, are you guys going to find out the sex of bub? Good move on the de-friending. She's nothing but a stress so best to keep her as far as possible. I think seeing the solicitor is a great move to see where you guys stand and what you might be up against in the future should things get any worse re. the boyfriend and DSS. High-five to you lady!!

Rosie, can't wait to see your scan!! When is it? Are you going to find out at your 20 weeks scan the gender?

Jayney, still thinking of you and the family xxx

Numer2 where are you!?!?!? :shrug: We miss you!!!

Smithy, Tara, Major, Lisafr, Missie and Maddy :hi:

Afm...not much to report...I'm telling my boss today...feeling a little anxious and nervous although I know he will be fine it will just be a lot to get his head around as I currently run the lab and if there's no me, who will do it so it's understandable. Decided to tell him now (after much contemplation) 1. because of all the sickness I've been having and 2. although I've lost weight (probably due to being so sick) my tummy is getting harder and harder to hide cos it's starting to pop there and no where else (apart from the boobs!). I feel like people are thinking it but are afraid to ask although that could be all in my mind, who knows! There's so many xmas functions too and I'm constantly saying no to all these food that I would normally gobble down in a heart beat adding to the rumour mill too! I'll be happy once today is over!

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## Abby27

That sounds like a really good plan squeegs. 

I'm actually looking forward to a bd rest, but still a little way off that...I've been burned too many times by promising looking charts...not this month! I've got a fleet of sperm in there! Ewwwww


----------



## ginny83

Way to go Abs!

DF and I were the same, we dtd all the time at the start. I think we're still pretty into it, but this past year as been weird with all the miscarriage and pregnancy stuff. I think we've had about 3 months of the year where we've done it non stop, and then the rest of the time it's been hardly ever! 

Last night didn't work out for us either! The puppy did a poop on the carpet just as we were getting ready for bed and then M woke up and wouldn't go back to his cot. So that ruined any chances! I'm pretty sure I O'd on CD13 though, and we did it the night before so finger's crossed we're in with a chance!

Shell - So happy for you that you guys are seeing a solicitor! Like someone else said, you'll then know exactly where you stand and what your options are!

Cossie - Good luck with telling the boss!

2mums - Have an amazing trip! We'll miss you!!


----------



## Melainey

YAY for ov Abby :hugs: x

Squiggles, I agree that it's great thsat you got a solicitor :happydance:

Funnily enough even my sex drive is lowered now. At the start of the relationship we were like rabbits! :haha: Maybe it's just the pregnancy hormones not making me horny! :rofl: 

Cossi - Good luck telling your boss :hugs: No I won't be finding out at the 20week scan :) I mean unless it's blatently obvious :winkwink: haha

Ginny - Boo for the puppy pooing everywhere! my friends dog had dysentery the other day and I nearly died with the smell :rofl: 

How is everyone today? x


----------



## cossime

Talk about an 'awkward' meeting! Glad it's over though. As anticipated he was shocked, then happy, then worried, then happy, then worried some more and then happy again. I think he's just trying to process it all for reasons I mentioned earlier...Not really concerned now who finds out at work now just glad he knows. It's great knowing he values my work so much and he did say it didn't matter wether I got pregnant or next year or the year after that, it wouldn't matter when it would always never be the ideal time in terms of running a science lab so that made me feel a little better. Now I have to put it all in writing so he can send it to HR-fun times ahead!


----------



## Maddy40

Cossi...great description of the meeting. I can almost imagine the cogs turning in a male head as he had all though different emotions one after another!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies!

Cossi- awesome catch up! I WiILL DEFINITLY be finding out the gender!!!! 

Shell- good for you, glad you defriended her! It's about time! My scan is tomorrow!! EEEEEK!!!! So excited to see the lil bub again!!!! 

Lainey- I've lost my sex drive too! Poor DH!

Abby- that's a ton of BDing! I bet you are ready for a break! ;)

Ginny- puppy poo! Accidents stink! Literally!!!! Lol

Hi Nana, Angel, Taralyn, Lisa, Lisa, and all you other wonderful ladies I am forgetting! Got killed at work today and have lost my mind in the process!!

Can anyone explain the nub theory to me?? Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Maddy!!


----------



## Taralyn_m

hey everyone! Rosie, good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope bub co-operates and give you a good view :)

I'm still confused with my chart.... I woke just over an hour early and got 36.22, then fell asleep and got 36.52 at my normal time. The 36.33 is what the ff temp adjustment gave me when I put the first temp in. Now my LH seems to be building again? just got another one that is about 3/4 to positive after faint lines before. I am currently not drinking and holding it in to try again....... our donor can help again tonight but may not be available for a few days after that. :shrug:

Abby- yours looks good today, and all that BD'ng gives you a really good chance this month. FX for you.


----------



## Abby27

Puppy accidents are stinky and unavoidable! How did the puppy mats work out ok?
Tara I think you have ovulated but inseminate just in case, as long as you keep doing that the u know you are covered


----------



## Rosie_PA

Tara I agree- I think you are getting ready to ovulate today or tomorrow so I say go for it tonight also!


----------



## Abby27

A boy I used to babysit just announced the birth of his son! If anyone needs me I will be feeling sorry for myself in the cnr of my office!!!


----------



## ginny83

The puppy mats are OK I guess, he actually hasn't done anything on them though! I think you buy scented ones or something and I don;t think these are it! 

Every time he has an accident put one down but he doesn't seem to go in the same spot twice. 

Our side fences go up next week so I think we'll have a better chance of properly toilet training him then since we can stop taking him across the street to the park for his toilet breaks.


----------



## Melainey

Yay for scan Rosie :) can't wait to see pictures :) the nub theory (from what I gather) is seen between 11 and 14 weeks. The is a little penis looking thing at the end of the baby but depending on the "angle of the dangle" you can tell if it's a boy or girl! boys are greater than 30 degrees and girls are less, mainly parallel to the spine and sometimes forked at the end :) 

Ginny hopefully puppy will start going in the one place :)


----------



## Melainey

Abby :hugs:

Tara I would say to inseminate tonight if you get the chance :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lainey- thanks!!! can you see the nub on your scan????


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Rosiecheeks!! Yay for scan day tomorrow! How exciting! I wonder if they will be able to tell you anything about the gender already?!

Ginny - bummer about the poo (hehe pun not intended)!

Abs - it stings doesn't it when you hear things like that - a girl I used to babysit has 2 kids already - ouch! I feel your pain and am sending big hugs your way!

Hi Maddy - how is the IUI process going - have been thinking of you!

Cossi - I bet you'll sleep better tonight knowing that hard chat is over!

Tara - I say definitely give it anither shot tonight if it is an option - it can't hurt!

Back to marking books for me - boo :( At least the witch looks like she'll be flying out tonight or tomorrow for me - then let the wait til ov begin!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lainey and shell- using the skull theory I think you are both having boys!!

Cheer up Abs! It will be your turn before you know it gorgeous girl!! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Angel! Get that witch out of here! Let the countdown to ovulation begin!! I dont think they will mention anything about the gender but I know I will be analyzing nubs and skulls!!! LOL


----------



## Pauls_angel

LOL! Maybe you can ask the technician to point out the nub so you analyse the right thing!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Good thinking Angel! Need to make sure I'm at least looking at the right end!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I think you can see the nub :) I have highlighted what I think the nub is in red hahha I think the skull of bub is more girly? It's so much fun guessing :haha:
 



Attached Files:







nub.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3









skull1.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rosie_PA

Wow Lainey! That's def a girl nub!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I think it is def a girl nub and skull!


----------



## Melainey

Me too :) But wouldn't be surprised if I got a little surprise at the birth ahaha! i don't mind either way cause I am already so in love with this little person regardless of their gender hehe My whoe family think I am having a boy :haha:


----------



## Abby27

Angel its not so much waiting to ov, but December Bonk Fest!!! I found waiting to ov very stressful, the dbf gave me a better focus so I wasn't too stressed at all this time...just this morning I wad worried what my temp would be. I hope my relaxed different focus will do the trick. Will be interesting to see if vitex brings your ov forward.

Cant wait to ser your scan Rosie!


----------



## Pauls_angel

I need to convince P that he us happy to have a DBF under his parents roof - right now it is bonk when necessary and that is about it! :( I understand his hesitation though - pretty sure we won't fall preg before we're in our new house - but doesn't hurt to give it a go. Am thinking I may still track my cycle but let him think we are NTNP and not get stressed out when he is not in the mood - still I'll try to seduce him when close to ov. I won't be mentioning ov or charts or temps or anything else too him though - hopefully it will seem more spontaneous as a result!

I can't wait to see what the vitex does too!


----------



## Melainey

I hope P comes around honey :) I can imagine however bonking in your in-laws would be awkward :hugs: Sounds like a great idea not to tell him about the temps etc.. I very very rarely told D about all that stuff! He hated me doing that and hated me marking down when we :sex: haha but if they don't know it can't hurt them :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Cossie - you're right, It is lonely on here without Nana! I hate seening her down!! We won't find out the sex, will wait it out! what about you? Yeah, feeling good about moving forward with DSS. hopefully it can all be sorted before our baby comes along, but I know in family law I am probably dreaming. Maybe because we have done all the groundwork & got so far ourselves, they will rush us through?! glad it went well with your boss! he is very lucky, most bosses would have no where near this much notice!

Ginny, bummer about last night! I don't think trying to plan your sex life around your child is something anyone would understand until they're in that situation! and a puppy too! You guys are lucky to even get ANY time together! haha I agree CD13 looks good for Ov, so everything crossed for you sweetie! I really hope you will be able to enjoy your next pregnancy hun and not live in fear! xoxoxox

Lainey - you?? no sex drive?? must be a pregnancy thing. lol 

Rosie - so excited for your scan hun! no idea about any gender related theories! sorry! 

Tara - sorry your chart is playing games. I would say go for it tonight & then just wait it out after that. all you can do is try. 

aaww abs. look on the bright side - you helped raise that boy & turned him into a fine enough man to raise a child of his own! 

Angel - you have the coolest looking chart out of everyone at this point in time! I think for that alone, you deserve a baby! Lol at bonking at your inlaws - something else we used to do all the time cos we couldn't keep our hands off eachother even in inapporpriate places. lol Can't say I'd enjoy it too much now...especially when DBF is pretty constant bonking! haha

LOL at the word BONK! haha

DH just got used to it all. He knew the alternative was me being upset about it, so it was easier for him to just go with it so he didn't have to deal with sad sack shell. lol

I'm off to the Ham raffles with some friends, so will see you all maybe tonight or in the morning!!

xoxox


----------



## Abby27

yeah my DH is better off not knowing, although yesterday when he wasnt in the mood and i tried to not get upset because we were covered either way, he said "is it an important day" i said "i think so" and left it at that, but it did impact the quality of the lovin....all the other NRB and DBF have been good, fun, in love, romp bonanza, bonk fest.
now i just hope i ovulated! and those spermies at the ovary bar werent just chillin out but got to work. 
i dont think we would be doing the deed at my parents or his mothers house...so dont envy you that Angel! 

Lainey have you started talking names?


----------



## Melainey

Abby I think that you have done an excellent job this month and i'm sure those little spermies are hard at work seranading your lovely eggy :hugs:

Well pretty much the same names as before, I picked the girls name which is Serrayah, and Daniel picked a boys name which I think was kyrim or something like that ? I shall have to ask him again hahahah I like Kai which is similar so good to know that we are on the same page name wise :happydance:


----------



## Melainey

How did I miss your great catch up post Squiggles haha Yeah definitely has to be the pregnancy hahaha cause you know me, Normally need sex all the time :rofl: I'm just too tired to even think about sexy time now haha


----------



## Abby27

i do like that you kept updating your chat on the BD thought Lainey! hahahahaha


----------



## Melainey

haha It was for my bad memory hahahahahahah :rofl:


----------



## Abby27

Do you still update it? 
im looking at mine with pride! thats a heck of a lot of sex! pretty much from CD 7 to now we did it every day but had three days off (not in a row, just spaced in between)


----------



## Melainey

NO i haven't updated it in ages haha Inface I haven't been on FF in AGES!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Wow Abs - my hat goes off to you! haha good girl! I found we always got in the mood once we started, but neither of us ever really started in the mood. well I did sometimes, I'm a little like Lainey. lol But the idea of him not being keen turned me off being keen. so we just said meet in the bedroom (or spare room, or kitchen, or mancave in front of the footy lol) in 5 & that's where the party started. lol Not very romantic, but I'm a strong believer in the fact that making babies is not fun nor romantic. It's not a representation of your love for each other, if it was, it would happen when you wnated it to. 

Lainey - I like you rnames. I like Kai! unfortunately DH's best man's name is Kai, so prob can't steal it. Also his cousin's son. lol


----------



## Melainey

It is SOOOOOOOO annoying when that happens! I LOVED India or Indiana for a girl but D's Best mates kid is called indie! I'm gutted hahaha! 

Yea it was never romantic for me and D either but I agree with shelly,baby Making is not supposed to be fun I don't think haha


----------



## Abby27

i cant tell you how much im looking forward to a sex free night! hahahahaha!

will still get a cuddle


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lol in theory, you would look forward to being most fertile so you can get some lovin - in reality, most people look forward to the part of their cycle where they know they don't have a chance of falling pregnant, cos it means that you don't have to do it. lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Woohoo the witch is dead!!


----------



## ginny83

Angel - I'm with Shell, I love your chart at the moment! Hopefully we see the opposite of that in a couple of weeks ;)

Those names are really pretty Lainey! And I think it's a very girl nub too!!

Maddy - hope you're going well x

Number2 - hope you're going well too and you're safely home back from your trip

Hi everyone else!!

My appointment is tomorrow but I have M's playgroup Christmas party first - so a super busy day!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Ginny :) will be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## Pauls_angel

For some reason I always get an extra spike just before AF starts they it usually falls gradually - although this month is more like a steep drop that a gentle hill!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny - good luck tomorrow, hope you can get some answers, or at least some guidance as to what can make this easier for you!

Good night everyone!

Angel so glad the wicked witch is dead!!

xoxox


----------



## Melainey

Good luck tomorrow Ginny xx

Yay for sex free day Abs :happydance:

I'm going to have a little vent here! My 17year old SIL who found out she is pregnant the other day! Well she is 6w6d! Anyway, she is being such a biatch to me and to her sister! Won't take any of the advice that we give her! She and her 25 year old boyfriend live with his parents and he is a big stoner, who works at macca's!!! So when we asked if they are going to continue to live with parents and how they are going to afford a baby she thinks that we are being bitches and is being totally irrational! Trying to start crap between me and her other sister! Oh and she announced it on FACEBOOK!!! She hadn't even told D the details and she put it up on FB as to how happy they are with a picture of their 6 week scan!! SERIOUSLY!!!! She knows how easy it is to m/c in the first tri as we have told her but yet again she didn't listen and puts it up anyway!!! Sorry just had to vent as she is really pissing me off!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh Lainey that stinks! Hopefully once her hormones calm down she will be more rational. A girl I work with announced her pregnancy at 5 weeks, at 6 she found out it was ectopic. It was awful for everyone, I wish people would wait a little longer!! Hope she comes around Hun! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Lainey that sux! I'm sure in time she will come to realise how valuable your advice is - well I hope she does!


----------



## Abby27

Stupid bitch of a piece of shit annoying confusing frustrating chart!

note to self: taking your temp in the morning, crying because its not high, and then trying to get husband in the mood to BD (with the tears in eyes) NEVER A GOOD IDEA

WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY???
I even had dreams of waking up to a high temperature

ARGH
all that hard work, and regular BD wasted

ARGH


----------



## Lisasmith

Abs :hugs: darling girl. Hopefully your temp is just being silly. Those sperm can hang around a while so don't stress too much. It wasn't wasted, you got to have good, fun sex with your husband. That's never a bad thing x 

Angel, yay for shorter af!! 

Amber, enjoy your holiday love <3

Lainey, teenagers + pregnancy = stupidly hormonal bitchy cows who think they know it all. 

Rosie, can't wait to see your scan pic :) 

Ginny, you're allowed to feel what you feel there is no right or wrong way to go through what you have to go through. 

One of my best friends lost her first born to still birth had a second child then lost her third, again as a full term still birth. Her 4th child had her so completely terrified that she did not tell a soul other than her husband that she was pregnant until she brought that baby home from hospital. I can't tell you how many mc that she had in between. She now has a foundation in memory of her babies that does random acts of kindness. She is amazing, like you <3 the main thing I have learnt from her is that having a good day, week, month is normal and having a bad day, week or month is normal too. Good luck today darling girl 

Nana I miss your face!

AFM I've had a bad few days, just tired, sick and constipated and just kinda hibernated. I'm ok now, hello 2nd trimester!! 

Big loves to everyone


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh Lainey - that sucks big time! she sounds like a 17 year old! It upsets me that babies can have babies. Vent all you like hun.

Rosie - that is terrible about the girl at work. I told all of my family, but only told people who would be there for me if something went wrong. even doing that put extra pressure on in case something happened. I think number 2 won't be announced to anyone before 12 weeks! 

Abs - don't worry hun, you were taking a day off. you don't have to do it every day. You're putting way too much pressure on yourself! Take time out, see if you can get in the mood tonight - or even tomorrow morning! You will still have enough sperm at the bar even if you Ov tomorrow! chill out, you're only getting yourself down babe! xoxoxby the way, today may be a pre ov dip! might sky rocket tomorrow! xox

Oh Smithy - that is a terrible thing to happen to someone! I can imagine how terribly scared she would have been with her 4th child. nobody should have to bear that pain.


----------



## Abby27

Shell yesterday was the day off, so has to be today. I know I'm stupidly upset...call it ovulation stress!

Good luck today Ginny! Will be thinking of you
lainey, I'm afraid with pregnant teenagers they will never listen and have to learn the hard way. Is stay out of it, sometimes we have to let those we love make their own mistake

Smithy I really hope you feel much better in your second trimester! Your friend is so brave and strong!


----------



## Lisasmith

She is amazing! I've never seen anyone so afraid and scared in pregnancy so much but she is an amazing wonderful woman. 

Shell I missed the post about unfriending and the solicitor. Hope it works out for you lovely people. I suspect that the solicitor will tell you to get his name on the birth certificate as a matter of urgency and to have proper arrangements set up


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs, if it doesn't happen, doing it tomorrow morning will still be fine! It may even be a fall back rise, you may have Ov'd!

Smithy - she sounds more than amazing!! sorry, I deleted a few posts...just took them down on the off chance it came up in a google search or something like that. Yeah, we're hoping she will steer us in the right direction. Wewant the name on the birth cert, also court orders for visitation so she can't take that from us when she feels like it. also want to see if we can keep him away from this other guy. Not sure if we can, if nothing else, we may be able to for the 12 month period of the AVO. Looking forward to it, we're both at breaking point & ready to do this, I don't feel as intimidated by her to do something she won't like at the moment, so we've gotta go with it!


----------



## Lisasmith

You have to go with it! There will be tantrums and threats because she is used to getting her own way but don't let her pull one over you again. You can do it :)


----------



## Melainey

Yeah she's really pissing me off, she's extremely overweight and eats nothing but fast food and other situ processed food but won't listen! Not my problem anymore! I don't need her stress, she's on her own!

Oh Smithy, what a sad story. I just want to give her a hug :hugs: 

Abby hopefully it's a fallback rise :hugs: bd every second day :) you should have enough spermies then :) and it gives DH a chance to build his spermies up again :) :hugs:

Angel yay for the witch going x

Nanna where are you?

How it's everyone today?I had a hormonal day yesterday and today haha not sad just pissed off with DH! He goes to work all day, then comes hone, eats dinner and pisses off to the garage to work on his car! Yeah cause I don't need to talk to anybody! And his response, I need to get shit done! So I went to bed without telling him last night, and also wouldn't kiss him haha he will learn to not leave me alone all day everyday!


----------



## Lisasmith

Go out to that garage and talk to him while he is working on the car ;)


----------



## Melainey

I tried that :( But he's too busy and doesn't seem to give a crap! :haha: Oh well, just getting me ready for christmas alone :rofl:


----------



## Maddy40

Hay ladies :) Lainey that SIL sounds crud. There should be a place we can send "non-performing sisters-in-law" and keep them all together, out of our way. My contribution would be 1 x mad hormonal SIL. Yours?

Abby sorry I have no advice, my cycles look picture perfect but I still can't manage to get UTD again.

Mum2Q sounds like you are heading down the right path. I imagine it might be troublesome but it will be cool to explain to DSS when he's older that you and DH loved him SO MUCH that you went to all this trouble to get "special papers". I had to go to court and petition for some stuff for my adopted son when he was 8. He was SO PROUD of me for doing this "just because you love me" (even though I knew there were other legal reasons for it). It really helped him feel like he belonged.

AFM all good. Had 7 day blood test today but it only tests for progesterone levels to make sure I O'd.....


----------



## Trying2b2mums

wow, you girls are chatty!!! Caught up on everything, forgot most. 

shell- i agree you and DH are on the right path! 

rosie- got my times and days all confused was your scan today or tomorrow? 

lainey- sucks about your sil, and xmas. we'll all be here for you!! 

angel - glad the witch is gone

cossi- glad your boss took your news well 

smithy- that friend of yours is some amazing woman, a great inspirational story too. 

missing amanda and nana!

maddy- hope the bloods come back with good news

to everyone and everything i missed, im sorry. i know its a lame catch up. its 7pm ish here, trying to stay awake and get on california time so we dont waste our days, but so tired. 
xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Amber! Welcome back!!!! Hope you have a wonderful trip!!! Xx

Scan was today! Lil bean was jumping all around! They even sent me home with a video that I will try and load onto TGs! Hope everyone is having a good day! I've read and got caught up but I'm exhausted and falling asleep as I type! Love to you all, will properly catch up tomorrow! Xx

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_20dd592f2cf28e2c187569ab6af688e6.jpg


----------



## cossime

Rosie_PA said:


> Hi Amber! Welcome back!!!! Hope you have a wonderful trip!!! Xx
> 
> Scan was today! Lil bean was jumping all around! They even sent me home with a video that I will try and load onto TGs! Hope everyone is having a good day! I've read and got caught up but I'm exhausted and falling asleep as I type! Love to you all, will properly catch up tomorrow! Xx
> 
> https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/dawnandmike814/th_20dd592f2cf28e2c187569ab6af688e6.jpg

Rosie, SHE's beautiful!!!!! Skull looks nice and round which to me says girl!!! :happydance: 

Booked my scan today and it's on the 4th of Jan witht he guy who does gender determination at 12 weeks although its only 90% accurate but atleast we all can guess right? :)

My guesses so far:

Lainey & Rosie = Girls
Number 2 and Shell = Boys


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Rosie- awww great pic!! And lucky duck for video!! 

cossi- great predictions!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls.....sorry for the mia....just needed to take a couple days time out to try to get my stupid head straight...let me try at a mini catch up...

Rosie beautiful scan hun! I'm with the others and say a girl too x

2nuns I hope your flight was uneventful and that you have a great holiday x

Smithy that is an incredible story, I have such admiration for people who can get through such difficult times and come out the other side so strongly, truly inspirational stuff x

Cossie I hope the ms is being kinder to you now hun x

Angel yay for the witch being dead! Hope she stays dead for a long time!x

Squeegs hun, good on you for putting your foot down. I hope this makes her realise that little d needs to come first!! X

Lainey I say you drag him away from that car and make him put up the Christmas tree with you! X

Maddy fx that the Iui worked and you get great news soon!

Abs I'm sorry your chart is being a biatch....hopefully your temp pops back up tomorrow hun xx

Hi to everyone else I've missed. My brain is in overload I've got that much on. We found a new rental on Saturday, and good thing we did since I found out today our current place already sold...we move on Saturday week, so about 8 days to pack up and get out of here, and 4 of them I'm in New Zealand....poor dh is gonn have to manage most of it himself. I'm not completely wrapped at the new house but at least it has a pool and the puppies will be happy there.

I've missed you all and hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Abby27

Good to see you back Nanna! sorry you have to move! but may be new house new mojo! 

We have missed you


----------



## Melainey

Maddy I hope you caught that eggy x

Rosie I agree with cossi... SHE is so cute :) 

cossi yay for scan being booked :) it's great fun guessing hehe

Amber, hope you're enjoying your holiday x

Nanna hope you are happy in your new house Xx missed you heaps Xx 

we haven't gotten our Christmas tree yet hahaha oops!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi girls - another crazy day at work for me and I am still here working away - haven't left before 6pm for the past week! Planning on leaving on time tomorrow though - even if I have to stay back til 6 every night next week!


Thanks for all your bonvoyage wishes to the witch - unfortunately she thought they were please don't go wishes and has decided to return for another visit - stupid witch! Lucky I still had supplies in my bag otherwise it could have been embarrassing! Oh well - hopefully she'll fly out again soon!

Gorgeous scan rosie! I actually think it is a boy - but could be wrong!

Nanna - bummer about moving when you're so busy! But I agree with the others - new house new mojo - bring on the DBF in the new place for you!

Smithy that story abotu your friend is so sad! I know a girl who lost her baby at 36 weeks - so heartbreaking! I wish MC didn't ever happen!

Hi Maddy :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Nana, busy times! Good luck with the move honey 

Gorgeous bubba Rosie :)

Codie what's your prediction for my bubba? Only 6 weeks til I find out :) 

I sent my Doppler back today! Yay me


----------



## Newbie32

First quiet night in ages and dh wants to start packing...uuuurrrrgggghhhhh!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

No packing! Relax before the crazy


----------



## ginny83

Warning - this is a LONG post!!! I won't be offended if you don't all read it, I just wanted to write it!


Hey! Omg I've had the most hectic day!!!

I had my appointment - another female doc that was really nice. I might have not much luck with pregnancies but lots of luck with getting nice doctors! Even though I don't actually want to be seeing her! :wacko:

All the blood tests done on me came back normal. Some of them they have to repeat because what they're looking for can change from day to day so they have to make sure. Plus they added a couple more "next level" blood tests.

The baby was a another boy :cry: I knew it. I actually was pretty composed until she told me that then I burst into tears! His chromosomes were normal though - so didn't have anything like Downs etc.

They haven't got the results from the post mortem yet, apparently it takes 8-10 weeks. She thinks the placenta will tell hopefully give us more answers.

She's given me a referral for a pelvic ultrasound to be done when I'm not pregnant. She doesn't think there's anything wrong with the shape of my uterus as the types of miscarriages I've had aren't consistent with uterine structural problems, but it's more of a ruling out type of thing. 

Chris has to have a blood test too to check his chromosomes, once again a ruling out thing.

Since at the moment I'm in the "unexplained" category she's started me on 100mg aspirin per day. She said that it doesn't really have any negative effects on the pregnancy and possibly could help with how the placenta implants next time - I felt like saying why didn't I get put on it after the first miscarriage then if there are no real bad side effects. Anyway.

She also said what's happened to me is uncommon - this actually makes me feel a bit better to hear this. Kinda makes them seem validated or something.

I asked what happens if everything comes back normal and they said they might treat me as if I have Antiphospholipid syndrome (sticky blood syndrome) since I have some of the symptoms of it even though my blood tests don't back it up. But really we have to wait for results of the post mortem because they might reveal something that overrides everything.

Also, for any future pregnancies I'll be getting weekly ultrasounds from 6 weeks until around 14 weeks depending on how I feel. They'll do my 12 and 20 week scans and from 16 weeks I'd get a growth scan every 4 weeks. I'd also be having at the baby at 38-40 weeks, they wouldn't let me go overdue. She actually said that the extra monitoring alone reduces the rate of miscarriage - maybe because you're not stressed as much?

She said the best things I've got going for me is the fact I've had M and that I'm young.

oh nearly forgot! I mentioned I was worried that my blood pressure was a bit high during this pregnancy at times and could that have caused anything. So she took my blood pressure on the spot and it was 120/100 which is high! But I think it was because I was stressed about today. She took it again after I had my bloods done and it was still high. So she's going to talk to a physician at the hospital about whether they should do a 24 hour blood pressure monitoring check on me. She still thinks it could be a one off thing though.

Next appointment is 3rd Jan, so will get more results then and find out about the blood pressure issues then, if not before.

woah that was a long post - sorry, I just wanted to get it all written down!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Ginny I hope everything comes back normal hun. Great news on the monitoring for next time, that should bring some piece of mind. Big hugs xxx

Night all. Knackered xxx


----------



## Melainey

Oh Ginny, I'm do glad that you are getting some answers! And also the monitoring next pregnancy will bring great piece of kind! Xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

You do have good luck with doctors! So glad she is being thorough and really trying to get to the bottom of everything for you. Praying all comes back clear and that you can get back on track with making a sibling for M! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Well, that was a positive appointment! I'm so glad that they are being so proactive in your care <3


----------



## Taralyn_m

Abby27 said:


> Stupid bitch of a piece of shit annoying confusing frustrating chart!

OMG I hear you! I thought all was looking good, temp rising... slowly but rising, then today I get a +OPK???? I did see a build yesterday and was hoping it was lingering LH, now I am totally confused! I was shouting at the stick.... probably lucky I was by myself. :dohh:

Unfortunately I think last night was our last chance to see our donor for several days. I am trying to decide whether to keep doing OPK's or if I should just leave it and stop doing my head in, especially as I can't do anything about it anyway. So, does anyone know... if my temp keeps going up did I ovulate on cd 18? or is the OPK mean that I didn't?

Nana- welcome back :) it seemed strange with you gone.
Angel - yay for the witch flying away
everyone else- sorry I read, but forgot who said what! :blush: Lets hope that's ovulation messing with my brains!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ginny- sounds like your appt went really well! I had a friend that had 3 MCs, went on baby ASA and carried next pregnancy to term and now has a beautiful 2 year old girl! Hopefully that's all it takes for you!! Are they ok with you TTC before the rest of the tests come back? Really glad everything went well :)

Nana- so happy you are back! Can't believe your house sold so quick! Must be very nice! Hope you end up liking the new place! Anything new at work?

Thanks for all the kind words about the scan! I'm going to tell my parents this week and the rest of my family at Christmas! Starting to get excited now!!! Hope everyone has a great day, I'm working but will try to pop on and catch up later!! Xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Tara- if you aren't able to see the donor anymore I would quit using the opks, no sense in driving yourself crazy!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

tara- i agree with rosie, no use. FX

ginny- wow, what a big appointment for you. I am so glad to hear that you had a nice, understanding doctor, and even more glad to hear that they are not leaving a stone un turned to help figure this out for you and C. I think the amount of monitoring they will do next time is awesome, and I agree it will relieve some stress, and just think of all the beautiful chances you get to see bub progressing. :) I'm sure this is all more than stressful now, but answers are great. Keeping my fingers crossed you can continue to enjoy breads, i love carbs! I took some good news from your post too, bc i have to take the small dose of aspirin basically the whole time i'm over here (for flights, etc) and was worried it would be too much for bub so happy to hear there are no negative side affects. Thinking of you and all your boys! xx 

nana's got a pool!!!!!!!!!! good luck with the move, crappy timing, but new place does sound good! 

rosie- cant wait to hear your familys reaction to your news! 

i think we've made on California time, took a nap yesterday and had a big sleep, now up to go shopping! I've received two emails from our house-sitter, first had passed out pups after a big wrestle play at home, then the second at the dog park, no time wasted there, they looked so happy, and not missing us at all, :haha: Its a relief bc we worry about them while we're gone for so long.


----------



## Abby27

That sounds good Ginny, good doctors are great! and great that they are being so diligent. how did you feel after the appt? 

on the BP front, doctors thought i had high BP for ages, one put me on the mini pill which is where my cycle got well and truely F**ked up! then one of my good doctors actually listened to me about my anxiety and appts with her she would take my BP 10-15 times, at the end she would say "well you dont have high BP, so id say you really dont like being in a doctors office!" and actually when i was in hospital earlier this year they take your vitals every three hours or so, and so i had my BP tested SO many times and it was always fine. put a doctor in the room and up it would pop! so you may have high BP or it may be stress related! 

little temp rise this morning, enought to get cross hairs tomorrow if it stays at this high, ive noticed during my LP that my dreams get more vivid? would that be the progesterone? if so that could be another indictor ....also had the odd AF cramp which is kind of wierd and my nipples are errect a lot!

any way as temp still not high enough to convince me the DBF continues! 

amber glad you made it safe and the fur children are ok! i was wondering what you were doing with them!

Rosie i didnt say yesterday but lovely pic!xo


----------



## Abby27

Taralyn_m said:


> Abby27 said:
> 
> 
> Stupid bitch of a piece of shit annoying confusing frustrating chart!
> 
> OMG I hear you! I thought all was looking good, temp rising... slowly but rising, then today I get a +OPK???? I did see a build yesterday and was hoping it was lingering LH, now I am totally confused! I was shouting at the stick.... probably lucky I was by myself. :dohh:
> 
> Unfortunately I think last night was our last chance to see our donor for several days. I am trying to decide whether to keep doing OPK's or if I should just leave it and stop doing my head in, especially as I can't do anything about it anyway. So, does anyone know... if my temp keeps going up did I ovulate on cd 18? or is the OPK mean that I didn't?
> 
> Nana- welcome back :) it seemed strange with you gone.
> Angel - yay for the witch flying away
> everyone else- sorry I read, but forgot who said what! :blush: Lets hope that's ovulation messing with my brains!Click to expand...

Id say stop as its only going to make you more stressed! however what brand of OPK are you using? sometimes it helps to get the digital ones when you arent sure, expensive but sensitive enough to tell you that LH is high or not. Forelife still has me surging, but ive learned what positive looks like on them, to the un-trained forelife eye ive been surging for about two weeks. but ive done some cross compares on what a positive is on them when confirmed with a digital so i know its negative now. they really should fix their product


----------



## Newbie32

Im glad your temp is back up abs, and great news for CH tomorrow....we will stay tuned to stalk it in the morning!

Tara i agree with the stupping on the opk's and also with what abs said about forelife - they give me soooo many positives! This month I am investing in those digital ones this month so I know for sure, who knows what ssscbfm will say this month!

Have a great time 2mums - and yes Nana will have a pool in exactly 8 days! All are welcome of course, altho its a fair hike for a few of you...particularly those who are o/s!!!!!

Have a great day girls, im so glad its friday but seriously dreading a weekend of packing (plus i promised dh i would throw out a heap of the stuff that i have hoarded and moved from house to house over the years...at the time i thought it would be 'cleansing' and now i am just plain freaking myself out!) xx


----------



## Maddy40

Morning. Ginny so glad the doctors are doing all they can to help. Hugs xxx.


----------



## Abby27

It will be cleansing Nana! it just seems hard at the time. trust me when you have been in some real hoarding (and squalor) homes (part of the work we do where i work) you get better at throwing stuff out. best you do it now before it becomes a habit! 
i try twice a year to get rid of stuff...i still have too much, but its a good practice to get in to.

My DH when trying to calm me down about my temperature yesterday he said "but if we arent pregnant this month you can use your monitor, i thought you wanted to do that"....didnt have the heart to tell him that its unlikely to reduce my other methods of tracking ovulation, will just add to them. AND i will be thrilled to bits if i dont have to use it...he did give it as a gift so i can see where he is coming from! But try as they might i just dont think they get it. dont understand how crazy it can all make you. 
and yesterday....i was totally crazy!

Maddy have you had the blood test yet?


----------



## Newbie32

lol, thanks Abs, I will certainly try my best. i havent even looked at most of the stuff for the better part of about 5 years so I dont really have much of a case for saying i need it do i!!!

And the CBFM is your 'upside' if af arrives hun - i hope if you need it that it provides some useful info for you, of course we all hope it is not even needed!


----------



## Abby27

oh i could tell you some AWFUL stories about what we find in true squalor and hoarding homes! (important note, for people who suffer with the actual disorder we dont just clean their homes, that it quite damaging to them, and nor do we sensationalise the condition as its done on tv....im quite protective of people who suffer with this disease....well its not considered a disease till the DSM of next year, but still!)
i hope that the CBFM works well for you this cycle! i think we both need our faith in it re-newed!


----------



## Melainey

Good morning ladies :) 

Amber enjoy your shopping you lucky lady :happydance: 

Rosie I don't know how you held off telling all your family until now haha Great will power xx

Tara I agree with everyone else, I would put the OPK's away

Abby I got very erect nipples the month I got my bfp (my nipples are very rarely erect so I noticed heaps) FX that you did Ov and that you are cooking a little one in there :) 

:hi: everyone :happydance:


----------



## Melainey

Also, went to the doctor yesterday to get blood results from nt scan and everything is great! Very small chance of downs, also the doctor said that the sonographer had me down at 12 weeks 3 days on Monday which makes me 13 weeks today :)


----------



## Lisasmith

We should have our babies on the same day Lainey pop!


----------



## Melainey

Yay Smithy bum  that's awesome!


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm almost willing to guarantee that this bub will come on the 1st because its my oldests birthday


----------



## Melainey

Haha that would be too cute!


----------



## Abby27

thats exciting Lainey!

i think 3dpo would be a little early for nipple stuff? we can hope though!


----------



## number2woohoo

By golly I just have to say it was very hard to catch up on all that...
My apologies for my absence.
Ginny sending you very special hugs - I'm sure that your loss appointment would have been very difficult. xoxo


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> ... depending on the "angle of the dangle" you can tell if it's a boy or girl! boys are greater than 30 degrees and girls are less, mainly parallel to the spine and sometimes forked at the end :)

Bahahahaha - a forked nub, for some reason that made me absolutely kack.


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> sorry, I deleted a few posts...just took them down on the off chance it came up in a google search or something like that.

I totally thought I was going mental and kept going back to see where I had missed stuff. LOL.


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> Pool is up! i put on TG and FB. something of a mission! if my house was big enough id host a catch up, bbq, and pool, sadly its a tiny tiny one bedroom villa.

I could easily do one - I have a nice big yard. :)
And hurry up Christmas, I want to play with Harrison's pressie out in it. 
(jumping castle water park - like a bouncy blow up thing that a hose plugs in to)


----------



## Lisasmith

I want to play on Harrison's present!


----------



## Melainey

:rofl: Ababa 

I love those bouncy things! My niece has one and they are AWESOME!


----------



## ginny83

Sorry I didn't properly catch up on everyone else with my own medical dramas going on!

2mums - there are negative stuff with aspirin, but it's the whole case of risks vs benefits. It's not negative to your pregnancy, it's more negative as in it obviously thins your blood so if you were to have an accident or an emergency operation there's a chance you could blood a lot more. I think no matter why you're taking aspiring they get you to stop at around 33 weeks so if you go into labour or have a c-section the bleeding risks are minimised. 

RE the nub theory - I'm a believer now! If you find my ultrasound pic of my last angel, that had quite a boy nub and ta dah it was a boy! He did have a forked nub though - which I think apparently is more common with girl nubs

Maddy - hope your blood tests have nice high progesterone levels :) I heard of another lady recently on here that had her progesterone levels done after Oing on a clomid cycle. They were sky high - she ended up being pregnant with triplets, although she lost one. So hoping for high but not sky high for you ;)

Abs - my chart has gone a bit wacky too! I still think I'm 4DPO, or else I'm having a really strange non Oing cycle, because my AF is always 27/28 days.

number2 - hope your trip went well and things are going OK at work

Lainey and Smithy - I hope you end up popping on the same day! I can't wait til we get down to guessing who will pop when! 

Thanks for all your kind words ladies - it means a lot to me that I can share all this stuff I'm going through with you. I can talk to my mum about it too, but because she's a nurse she acts like she knows it all already (must be where I get that from!) and DF is good but it's way over his head. It's like he can't compute it all. I told him about the extra monitoring (in an excited voice) and he goes "that sucks, you'll have to do so much driving into the city" haha doesn't get it all sometimes, bless him!


----------



## Melainey

Àpparently the nub theory is quite accurate compaed to the skull theory :) 

Oh Ginny I don't think men truely ever get anything haha! They are just made differently :haha: We love that you can open up to us xxx

It is going to be so exciting to see who will go first and who will have what :happydance: 

How is everyones friday going??? Lord of the rings is on tonight and I really want to stay away to watch it :rofl: so I think I will have a midday nap so I can stay up till 11.30 ! GOod luck to me :rofl:


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm just crossing everything that I make it to 36 weeks. Ill be over the moon with anything over that


----------



## ginny83

Just remember every pregnancy is different Smithy and there;s no reason why this bub can't be full term! xx


----------



## Lisasmith

I agree :) I'm not as stressed about it as I thought I'd be


----------



## number2woohoo

Lisasmith said:


> I want to play on Harrison's present!

yeah me too ;)


----------



## Maddy40

Well guys at least you know you've always got a 50% chance of being right on the nub theory!

Progesterone was 78, it must be okay as the nurse said that they only get concerned if levels are less than 50 in the week after O. They were really clear to me that high Proges has nothing to do with identifying pregnancy at this stage, it just confirms that I O'd.


----------



## ginny83

yay for Oing :) 50% there!! Just gotta hope those spermies cooperated too :)


I actually saw some type of gender prediction urine test - it claimed 50% accuracy too lol! Actually all it does is detect the PH levels in your pee, I think if it's low it means girl, high means boy. Something like that!


----------



## Abby27

Ginny I've seen those too! Funny.
Yaay Maddy that you o'd!! Fx for you! Xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Yeah I've got a gender test kit too, it's called a 20c piece. Heads, it's a girl; tails it's a boy.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey girls! Sorry for being totally MIA! DH has been away and Mum & Dad told me to come for a sleepover & it sounded like a good idea! But I ran out of credit on my phone, so couldn't get on here! lol Now I have a new phone & I am on a plan, so I shouldn't run into that problem anymore...well not after I figure out how to use the damn thing... Sash knows...I'm hopeless at technology! lol I hope you have all been well! Glad there isn't too much to catch up on!! xoxo


Smithy - thanks for your encouraging words witht he solicitor thing. Feels good to have some extra support! How come you sent your doppler back?

Lainey - hope you're feeling better & that DH learns to pay more attention to you! I agree with Smithy - talk in the Garage...then have sex on the bonnet! hahaha

Maddy - thank you so much for your words too - I haven't thought about approaching it that way with DSS. I guess I fugired she would badmouth us for doing it, but I hadn't figured how to combat that yet. But I love the idea of the 'special papers' cos we love hime so much!

2mums - so glad you could pop your head in here still while you're living the home life!! hope you're enjoying yourself!!

Rosie - beautiful scan pic! so glad everything is coming along nicely!!

Cossi - your scan falls on the same day as my first appointment at the antenatal clinic! Will be interesting to see if they get the gender right!!

Nana - great news on the house hun! bad timing though with being in NZ!! boo! Is it the one DH liked heaps? You will get used to it & we are all looking forward to the pool party! Least you're moving ther ein the right season!! 

Angel - weird AF came back! I think I said before, but that happens to me. normally comes back for 1 day after 2 days of start white panty liners. Just to make sure you don't freak out it's a bad thing! It can be normal, just might be you adapting to your meds & figuring out a new cycle for your body!

Ginny - so fantastic to hear that. The vibe of your post is very positive & I am really happy to see you 'sounding' a bit more positive about it! The regular scans will be such a relief & probably allow you to actually enjoy your pregnancy! So proud of you, and so sorry for the loss of your little boy, and of course your first angel too! xoxoxox

Tara - hope you catch an egg with the supplies in the ovary bar! I think ditch the OPKs. temps are more reliable than opks, but you have to have a consistent rise to see the change. 

To be continued......

I have to head out to dinner with friends. taking DH out for a night out, cos he's been a bit down & I wanna do something that's just for him as tonight we're not allowed to have DSS cos his mum wnated him tomorrow night & DH said no, we have plans, so she said ok no Friday either. so I'm spinning it into something nice for us! 

hope you're all great & I will finish my catch up tonight of first thing tomorrow - I have 3 more pages to go, so sorry if i've missed you!

xioxoxoxox


----------



## ginny83

Enjoy your night out M2Q :)


Apparently there's a study out that that says one of the best gender prediction tests is the mother's gut feeling. It's right 71% of the time :)

This is also a really interesting site on gender prediction stats. 
https://www.in-gender.com/XYU/Odds/Gender_Odds.aspx

It says for me after having 3 boy pregnancies the chances of having a girl next time is still 43% - not too bad. I would have thought they would be way, way lower than that!

And if it's your first baby you're very slightly more likely to have a boy - 51%, since overall the population has slightly more males.


----------



## Maddy40

Also IVF results in more boys. They must be easier to 'make' ;)


----------



## ginny83

Maybe the world needs extra males floating around since so many of them turn out to be duds :haha:


----------



## number2woohoo

LOL Ginny


----------



## Newbie32

Lol at Ginny and ababa!!!! Too funny girls....bedtime, much needed pre manic snoozes, much love xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, as for squeegs and technology....don't go there!!!!! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Girls I have missed you all day! Did a stupid thing this morning and instead of clicking 'last page' managed to click 'unsubscribe' but didn't realise until tonight!!! So all day I've been refreshing my browser to see no new posts in my subscriptions - so silly! Here I was thinking everyone must be super busy and have no time to post - glad I realised with only 3 pages to catch up on! I am so blonde!

Well AF has finally left for real - her second visit was nice and short :)

All this talk about gender prediction is very exciting - cant wait to have a scan to analyse! Am loving practising my predictions on all of your scans in the meantime!

So lovely to see you online Amanda!!! H's present sounds awesome!

Hi amber!!! You are doing so well to catch up while you're away!

Yay for better phone plans shell!!!

Abs I am so hopeful for you!!! Your dedication to both the NRB and DBF certainly deserve a nice bfp for effort if nothing else! Can't wait til next weekend when you announce to us that you've seen 2 lines!!!

Maddy glad your tests have confirmed ov - praying that you also see 2 lines in the next week! X

Sorry for not commenting on everything! Love to you all! Night xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

ok...back from dinner late last night, then mym sister called, so this has been put off until this morning!

here we go....

Abs - your chart looks like a possible fallback rise & may continue to go up tomorrow! looks like it has possibly happened! hope so hun!

Rosie - enjoy tellin gyour family! how exciting!!

Lainey - glad bloods are good! And yay for 13 weeks. second trimester baby!

Smithy - do you think number 4 ill be your family complete? or are you going to have more? I was 1 of 4 and think of that as normal. With DSS, I'm hoping to have 3 of my own to make 4. I will have to wait & see at the time how many suits our family! 

How many children does everyone else want to have?

Number 2 - glad your back, hope your week away wasn't too bad & that you didn'y miss Harrison too much! Question - do you call harrison Harry/Harri? by the way - I wanna play on his pressie too!!

Ginny - sometimes men are daft. lol In his defence, he doesn't know what it's like to have that 'motherly instinct' and that for most women, it kicks in as soon as she's pregnant, if not before, and usually never leaves! That's something a man will never understand. Constant monitoring is one of those things like the bad bits of pregnancy...morning sickness...most people hate it, but you appreciate it cos it means you're having a baby. the driving to the city may suck, but you will be able to see your baby regularly & will know it's growing nicely!

Maddy - that seems like a nice number then, glad to see you have popped an eggy, hope you guys were lucky enough to catch it! when do you find out? I have my whole body crossed for you!!!

Ginny - LOL at the needing extra males. let me tell you, I know a lot of dud females too! lol I think men are more simple though, so makes sense they're easier to make! hahaha

Angel - oops! haha I know it's been quiet...but NO POSTS! that must have been a give away! lol glad you're back with us! Glad the witch is gone for good! now it's time to get freaky!! haha

Well, my dinner was a great night out! On the way home, we did a few drive bys to see if this guy is hanging around DSS. Turns out his car was aprked in her driveway at 11pm last night, so they're obviously back in sleepover mode, so it explains a lot about why she is being such a bitch lately! Bad thing for poor DSS, but probably a good thing for us with solicitors as if she fights to keep this guy around, it will show any court she isn't putting our little man first and has him in danger. if she doesn't fight for him to stick around, we might find ourselves in a situation where DSS is safe wherever he is! how nice would that be!

Hope you all have a great day ladies! My first sleep in in forever cos we don't have DSS here & don't have to get up & we've both been up since 6.30. always the way!!

xoxox


----------



## Newbie32

Lol at angel thinking there were no posts!!!! Glad the witch has finally gone!!! 

Shellybear that's so bad...tho I can't say I'm surprised he was there. I really hope this all gets sorted out, and fast! 

Urgh....weekend of packing. Meh.

Hope everyone has a great weekend! X

Ps did you sort your phone out Shelly?!?!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, we weren't surprised either... That's why we were doing drive bys, just to confirm what we thought. Thanks for your help with the phone Mrs. Fixit! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Hope it fixed it!!!! X

Anybody feel like packing??? Lol. I am about to embark on the 'cleanse'....time to get rid of a massive pile of stuff I apparently don't need!!!! Aaarrrggghhh!!!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Angel you are so sweet!

Shell...i really hope it works out with the solicitor, i am ashamed to not be surprised at a woman going back to an awful man....i did that (way before DH), twice went back to someone who treated me like shit. why do women do this? i was only ever risking myself though, this woman is risking a little boy....id like to think i would never do that. woman can be so dumb! 

Ginny im really glad that you can share things on here with us, we all learn from each other and support each other. 

i really dont know what i would do without you all xo, im glad we are on a site that isnt just about post a quick questions and off you go. 

yes temp spike this morning, however it was a temp taken after more than three hours of sleep, but not the first temp i took. i took one in the middle of the night when DH got up briefly. i hadnt slept very well, and figured it might ease my mind to just stick a thermometre in my mouth so i knew it was done. that temp was 36.41. i then fell asleep and took it when i first woke up and 36.66. seeing as it is the latter is what i wouldve normally done any way im using that, but keeping the other one as reference. if temp stays up tomorrow then it still works out to be the same ov date. i will keep the DBF going just in case. 

Good luck packing Nana! i hate unpacking more! but neither are fun. can you drink? have a few wines to help you let things go! every thing is more fun with wine!


----------



## Newbie32

Yay for your temp abs, if trust it, it's always going to be lower if earlier than you normally take it!

I'm doing soooo well with the clean out. I've barely 'saved' anything, and am halfway through my big pile of crap!!! Dh is wrapped, not that I know how he intends to get rid of it all!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Good effort with the cull sash!!! If my weekend wasn't booked up already I'd offer to bro g some ciders over and help you out! Can't wait to have a summer BBQ and catch up in person! Xx

Shell I want 2 kids preferably one of each :)

Taking the dogs out this morning, then lunch with my cousin and her hubby then dinner with other friends - will jump on when I can - have a great Saturday girls!! X


----------



## Abby27

Well ladies this tim last year I was one dress size larger! I just put on some shorts that didn't fit last year, and now they are a little lose! Yaay me! One more dress size to go! 

Yaay nanna for getting rid if crap! When we moved last time we had cleaners come and do a post move out clean!, they were awesome, and used environmentally friendly stuff! Let me know if you want their number!

Today I'm going to get a little Christmas tree in a pot and bake gingerbread! I'm trying to get my Christmas cheer back


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls!!!! Going through this stuff I can't believe I've made dh move it every time we've moved in the past few years....there is just so much crap! I'm almost there...only a few boxes to go and I reckon I've thrown out enough stuff to fill a single car garage....

Well done abs!!!! Great achievement :) x

Enjoy your outings angel! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana - good luck on culling the crap in your life. You will feel good after it! I agree with Abs, if you need a drink to let go of some stuff, do it...just not wine...its kind of a problem drinking wine at this time of day. however, beer is fine, or vodka & OJ! :)

Abs - I agree. I don't have a care in the world about what kind of man she ends up with. as far as I'm concerned, they deserve each other. they're quite a good match. Not with children involved though. That's not right. Sorry to hear you were in a bad relationship, glad DH snapped you up instead! your life is very different for it! Great CH!!! they look good where they are. a fall back rise puts you in a good position to have caught the eggy!!! well done on the weight loss! you're kicking all sorts of goals today!!

Angel - 2 kids sounds perfect. Add them in your profile pic & you look like the perfect family!!


I'm going to head off in a while, got DH's xmas party for work this evening. its at his boss' house. which kinda sucks. they used to have killer xmas parties. missed out last 2 years and now it's at his boss' place. it's just cos his boss is getting a bit greedy & wants that money in his pocket, not paying for extravagant xmas parties! Too bad I missed out on all of them! oh well. might be a good night. His step dad & brother work there too, so they will all be there & his mum, so at least I have someone to hang out with!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oh, by the way - DH had some luck on keno while he was away...then he put $7 in the pokies. he won $1200 on keno and the next day $1300 on the pokes. I hate gambling, but I am happy with those wins, cos he took them both in the full amount cos he knew i'd be cranky if he didn't bring it home. Now we have more money to put towards solicitors & also can pay off the rest of our car!! Winning!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yay squeegs! I'm not a big gambler either, but have popped the odd $10 in a pokie when on holiday in qld before and struck it lucky! Perfect for solicitor fees!!!

I reckon after this next lot I might have earned a cider....I'll post a pic on TG at my efforts when I am done!!!

Enjoy your party hun xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Looking forward to the pic hun! I think you earn a cider every day - just cos you're awesome!

In fact, I think Everyone on here deserves a cider for their awesomeness!


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :)

Squiggles really hoping that the courts see it in your favour, she I'd clearly not fit to be a mother! double yay for the big wins :) I'm not a gambler and neither is D but a his win like that it's awesome :) 

Abby soooooo proud of you honey! X

Nanna boo for packing but well done on the clear out :)

Angel enjoy your say honey x

A for me,I want 5 kids but D only wants 2/3 haha so we shall see ;) 

Trued my best to stay awake for lord of the rings last night but ended up missing the last 45 minutes haha I'm such a geek for them movies :) 

Oh and had the poops last night! Haha weird as! Noooooo sickness just a Bum explosion haha and my farts were rotten hahaha poor D !


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

lol LLainey & your bottom issues! hahaha Love it. 

I have never seen LOTR. I don't intend to either... just not my thing. I would rather pluck every hair from my body. lol maybe not that extreme, I tried to think of something suitable that I would rather do...it appears I have crossed a line though. lol 

I'm off now chickens! Have a great night!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Melainey

Ohhhhh wow... They are the most amazing movies ever made! Great actors and just a grassy story line  D has never seen then either but I will make him next week. Gonna watch one a night for him hahaha


----------



## Newbie32

Cleansing complete!!!! (Evidence on TG) I only kept one box full of what was about 20 boxes to start with, woohoo!!!

Time for a cider :) xxx


----------



## Abby27

Great Work Nana!

Great work on the win to Squeegs DH! also not a gambling fan but love it when beginners luck pans out!

im about to make ginger bread christmas trees! hope they work out ok!

Lainey im watching a tv series at the moment called Once upon a time, you might enjoy it! have you seen/heard of it?
im a geek and love the LOTR movies too....just the last one took FOREVER to end! 

my doggy has a sore paw! terrible to watch him limping about!


----------



## Melainey

So proud Nanna :)

Abby I didn't want it to end haha that's why I am soooooo happy that the Hobbit was released! Have you read the books? I've read the first two and they are amazing! Yeah I've heard of it and tried watching it once but didn't really get into it! May have to give it another try :)


----------



## Abby27

Yeah I've read them, Tolkien is a tad too wordy for me! Maybe now I'm older I might enjoy them more. 

Just made my first gingerbread tree, I feel quite proud of myself


----------



## Melainey

Haha he is a but wordy! 

Oh cool  have you got a pic?


----------



## Maddy40

Abby27 said:


> Well ladies this tim last year I was one dress size larger! I just put on some shorts that didn't fit last year, and now they are a little lose! Yaay me! One more dress size to go!

Yay Abby! A few weeks ago when we were waiting for this cycle to start I decided to get healthy too and I'm down more than 5kg already. Feel so good (except that I've put on 10kg this year, so I'm still 5 in deficit :growlmad:)


----------



## Abby27

5kg is great in a few weeks. I'm down 15 in 12 months, havent lost anything significant in the last few weeks but maintained. It sucks that it can be put on so much faster than lost! Still it should help both the TTC and self esteem!!so win win


----------



## Newbie32

Way to go girls!!!! I could use a little of the same, been slack with my exercise lately!!! X


----------



## Abby27

I really want to get back into swimming and cycling again...9 more work days till holidays! Then I plan to do both! 

Dh has man PMS


----------



## Newbie32

Lol at man pms, my dh is happy cos of my culling today, thank god! (Think he's forgotten I go to nz on Monday....)

Roll on holidays and swimming and cycling for all!! Off for a ride tomorrow, been weeks!!!


----------



## Maddy40

I used to run until we came back to Australia and then I lost the desire. There was a great park and also a fantastic gym (and reasonably priced compared to Australia) near our house overseas. But once we got back everything here was cold, expensive and not-very-inspiring. Thus no running and an additional 10kg. But once our BFN is confirmed for this month I plan to get started again. No way could my knees have run with an extra 10kg but with an extra 5 (and reducing) it shouldn't be too bad.

P.S. I look DREADFUL running, I have enormous knockers and have to wear this wonderful corset-bra that I saw on Oprah called the Enell. But heck, without it there's no chance in he** of me running.

Enjoy your bike ride Newbie. Yay for holidays Abby.

Evening everyone else!


----------



## Abby27

How long till you test maddy?


----------



## Maddy40

Abby27 said:


> How long till you test maddy?

Another progesterone test Monday (11 days post IUI aka "11dpiui"). If progesterone hasn't dropped then they'll do a preg test on Wednesday. But honestly I don't have any symptoms at all and really don't think this cycle worked. I have been temping since IUI and am tracking identical to previous BFN months....


----------



## Abby27

Well you never know xo


----------



## Lisasmith

Hello all! I went Mia yesterday because I was sulking :rofl: I woke up with sore puffy eyes and a coldsore the size of china and then stepped in car vomit.. Was a great morning ;)

Well done nana on the cleanse! 

Squeegs, I always wanted 4-5 kids but I'm stopping after this one (that's 5 between us anyway) I think another baby would send me round the twist and I'm unsure if I could physically handle a 5th pregnancy as the 3 I already have had caused some pretty nasty damage. Oh, I sent the doppler back because I was using it every day, I don't like using it every day. I'm starting to feel tiny flutters though :cloud9: 
Maddy, I have everything crossed for a surprise :bfp: 

I'm off to a family do today in kings Langley so everyone there can talk to my coldsore instead of me. 

Much love


----------



## Abby27

Big Hugs Smithy! 

Well temp is up high enough now that i feel fairly sure ive ovulated now. i temped to no longer temp because im getting a little obsessed. i probably will any way.

feeling hopeful about this cycle, which is a recipie for disaster!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Abs your chart looks awesome!!! Really praying this is it for you!

Smithy I hope your day is better than yesterday!

Maddy I'm very hopeful for you this month! Great job on the weight loss - I need to jump on the diet bandwagon too! Would love to lose 5 before Christmas but not really liking my chances!


----------



## Newbie32

Nice chart abs! Fx hun x

Maddy a lot of people don't get symptoms so I'm holding out hope for you xx

Smithy I hope you have a great time at your family do :)

Looks like another beautiful day in Sydney again angel cakes!!!

Happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## Melainey

Smithy enjoy your day honey :)

Maddy I'm also hopeful for you this month :)

Abby I think it would be a God idea if you put the thermometer away ;) hehe still hopeful for you too!

Nanna and angel how are you today?

I had awful nightmares last night about the baby,I almost woke up crying! 
:cry:


----------



## Abby27

I hate dreams like that, I once dreamed my dh was marrying my sister and invited ne to the wedding, I was sad and mad and woke up crying and then yelled at him! 

Are you ok lainey? I daw in fb you fainted?


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Abby, I'm ok I almost fainted when I hot out of bed,I had to sit down straight away on the floor haha it was so scary :(

Yeah I have dreams like that all the time! I think the cheating dreams stem a little but from my low self esteem at the moment, but the baby ones were horrible! The first one was I was out with friends and I was 9 months and my belly just shrunk and I couldn't geek baby anymore! The second one wad that this evil villain tried to steal my baby! So I had to use the invisibility gloves I stole from him to try and escape but it was very very hard! Haha what the fook?


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh no those dreams sound awful!

Yes lovely weather today Sasha! I've had a very productive clothes washing day as a result! Would rather be at the beach though lol!

We are putting up Christmas decs today and also started the DBF this morning - a very festive day!!! Am hoping I ov by cd 14 with vitex this cycle that way I'll be 11 dpo on Christmas Day and may still be able to surprise my parents with exciting news! Come on out to play little eggy!!!


----------



## Melainey

Oh I am praying that that eggy comes out to play :happydance: 

Enjoy your decorations! :happydance:


----------



## Abby27

Lainey its pretty cool though that your dreams are fantasy/sci fi!

Angel go the DBF!! I hope we are all in a family way at Christmas too! I'm trying to remind myself that the news will be special and exciting no matter when it happens!,
I suspect I will be gutted if I'm not this time!
SO
I also wish that this time next year we all still be here planning our baby's first Christmas! Everyone if us trying


----------



## ginny83

Lainey - oh I hate horrible dreams like that!!

Angel - a Christmas surprise would be lovely!! Wishing that you get it x

Abs - Definitely looks like O has happened! And I think you've got an amazing chance with all the bding you guys have been doing!!

Smithy - have fun at your family do - coldsore and all x

2mums - hope you're enjoying your trip :)

Mads &abs - congrats on the weight losses!! I really want to loose around 10kg - but I'd be happy with losing 5 :) I was 5 kilos lighter when I fell pg with M, so that's my motivation. I need to start doing more exercise and eating smaller portions because I eat fairly healthily, just too much - well that's what I think anyway!

We went to a bar opening in the city last night. The bar is owned by a guy who DF knows through work - so we got invited because of that, not because we're cool haha It was free drinks though all night including cocktails and they had amazing Vietnamese finger food. Even though I'm in the TWW I still had 3 cocktails - so sick of being "good" for nothing. If when I get a BFP I wouldn't drink, but I rarely go out so didn't want to miss out on any fun. Had a really fun night!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> How many children does everyone else want to have?
> 
> Number 2 - glad your back, hope your week away wasn't too bad & that you didn'y miss Harrison too much! Question - do you call harrison Harry/Harri? by the way - I wanna play on his pressie too!!
> 
> Well, my dinner was a great night out! On the way home, we did a few drive bys to see if this guy is hanging around DSS. Turns out his car was aprked in her driveway at 11pm last night, so they're obviously back in sleepover mode, so it explains a lot about why she is being such a bitch lately! Bad thing for poor DSS, but probably a good thing for us with solicitors as if she fights to keep this guy around, it will show any court she isn't putting our little man first and has him in danger. if she doesn't fight for him to stick around, we might find ourselves in a situation where DSS is safe wherever he is! how nice would that be!

I think we will be done at 2, my age will kind of rule out another I think. I wouldn't have kept TTC after this year if we hadn't been successful by now.

No, I don't shorten Harrison's name. I'm sure other people will, but I don't like to. 

Goodness your DSS's mum is an absolute goose of a woman. 

Hi to everyone, hope you are all having a fabbo weekend. xoxo


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone

2 Woohoo how are you feeling? 

Mum2Q I'm with you on LOTR....

Smithy gosh hope that wasn't really car vomit you stepped in, maybe just your smartphone changing it from "cat vomit"?? Haha. Our cat was spewing last night too.

Lainey you have mad dreams!

Abby go chase the big O now you've O, girl! Best of luck.

Sunday arvo..I've taken a couple of days off work and will try to finish my Xmas shopping on Monday when everyone else it at work/school.

AFM I will be fine if we are just left with my adult boy and teen girl. But it would be really nice to have a 3rd that is a combo of DH and I.


----------



## Maddy40

Re: Fertility Friend. Has anyone ever gotten more than a 38% chance of pregnancy when you compare your charts to others in the Analysis, Charts Like Yours section? Every month I get a 38% chance, right until the least day of my cycle when my temp drops. I reckon 38% is there "general" stat that they give everyone...


----------



## ginny83

I just compared my chart then (although this month isn't a good chart as I've missed a couple of days and woken up early a few times) and got 33% of charts like mine are pregnant ones.... is that what you mean?


----------



## Maddy40

Gin I think so - you go to the Analysis section and then choose "Charts Like Yours" and you can compare on various parameters.  No matter what I choose to compare (age, IUI or no IUI, time TTC etc) I get "38%". Weird!


----------



## ginny83

How many charts does it say it compared yours too? Mine has >1000 for the pregnancy category


----------



## Abby27

Ive never tried that before....will try now...


interesting, i got 75%, but that was on temp, o day, bd pattern. if i add age it reduces it down to 33%

i dont think that the way FF does analysis is really correct. What you really want to start with is number of cycles, number of women and percentage of pregnant vs not pregnant charts, that will give you a base line of stats. ie it may be that a score of 33% is purely because there are fewer woman in the age bracket i selected on FF TTC, which stands to reason. Maddy take the age out of the equation and then see if that changes the % for you? 
any way yaay for a new thing to look up when in the old TWW

Next weekend i guess i will find out how this month went, on the same day we are going to inlaws for Christmas....gee if old AF shows im going to have to do one big brave face!


----------



## number2woohoo

I get 29%. And that's from my BFP chart. lol.


----------



## Abby27

i use your chart as a frame of reference ALL the time Amanda! of course the one time i had a chart very much like yours it was a BFN....so this leads me to the very unscientific conclusion that you cant really predict pregnancy from a chart. even ID, they sometimes happen, sometimes dont. triphasic may or may not lead to pregnancy either. 

still awesome tool for showing ov and such...and a heck of a lot of fun to obsess over! hahahaha


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey ladies! 

Hope you've all had a nice day! I am just about to sit down & watch bachelorette with DH. should be a nice cosy afternoon - I think I'll bust out the chocolate!

I checked my chart, I had 36% of pregnancy and only 59% of ovulating. I don't think you can look too much into it, like Abs said!

xoxo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies well Christmas decs are done - now for my favourite part ... Wrapping presents!!!! If professional gift wrapping was a job that paid the bills I'd be so up for it!

Abs I don't think there will be any need for a brave face - I really think this is your month!

Gin I'm glad you had a nice night out! I love cocktails too - which ones did you get? 

Maddy I've never tried that percentage thing on ff - will have to give it a go!


----------



## Melainey

Ginny I drank in the 2 week wait to :) Glad you had a great night :hugs: 

I don't think I've checked my chart but I don;t think it's very reliable :haha:

Smithy - Do you do home study? If so who do you go through ? I'm looking for a home science course (well a forensic science course to be precise) but I don't know how the study over here works :haha:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel - I love wrapping pressies too! I used to work i na jewellery store & loved wrapping the jewelery for people!! 

Lainey, you would have to contact a university closest to you for that ( close for convenience) and they would be able to direct you to the right place. there may or may not be a distance/part time course you can do for it, but they may have something similar that can credit toward doing the actual course when you're ready & can get to classes etc. I'd say good WA uni and see what pops up, maybe send some emails.


----------



## Lisasmith

Oua - www.open.edu.au


----------



## ginny83

I have to agree with the whole charts aren't reliable - none of my BFP charts looked hopeful! I think they're great for confirming O though - especially with longs cycles :)

The cocktails I had were a margarita, a French martini (love them!) and a capricciosa!


----------



## Melainey

What's in a capriciossa? :)


----------



## Melainey

Thanks squiggles , will have a look into it :)

Thanks for that smithy!


----------



## ginny83

oops got the name of that last one totally mixed up - it was a caipirinha! Lime juice and some type of clear alcohol - I think it's a Brazilian liquor

I actually want a mojito but they didn't have any mint :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny - Mojito - YUM! I love fresh mint in cocktails! I love watermelon cocktails too! And I love your signature - very beautiful sweetie! xx

Lainey - no prob hun, I don't know much about it, but that's where I would start. Things are so different in different states!

I'm off to bed girly girls! hope you're all having a nice night & wake up cheery tomorrow!


----------



## Abby27

Morning all! as i fight monday itis i am reminding myself that i have 9 wrk days till holidays! that means after today only one Monday left!

there are some reasonably annoying shitty things on this week. BUT its going to be ok. i hate that i wish my life away when i go to work...one of my resolutions is to stop that! 

Amber i see you down there, big hugs hun! i know things are hard and sad right now! xoxoxo


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hey everyone, caught up, not going to comment, as i never had a chart to compare, i temped for 4 days :/ will try again next time, but its all very confusing for me. 

having a lazy day today, helping mum make chicken noodle soup and doing our laundry and just around the house stuff. My aunt actually called here today, she sounded better, still very tired and her pain meds were kicking in. She has been moved to where I was bitching about before back to the ICU in hospital. And she's starting allocating stuff and giving instructions to people this week of what she wants done. It breaks my heart seeing my mum deal with it, as its her younger sister, not that an older sister would be better, its just that she's so young, only 50 or 52 i think. 

so who's waiting to test? maddy i'm hopeful for your next test!


----------



## Abby27

Hey Amber, having watched a close loved one die after a long battle it is very very sad and really hard, but when she does pass away there will be a sense of relief. passing away in this situation is like the ultimate in letting go of the pain. i dont know what your belief situation is, but in these times i find faith in a higher power, sense of purpose or design to be very helpful. Depending on how comfortable you feel make sure you tell her how much you love her. I found that hard to do, because it felt like a goodbye i didnt want to make. but i am now forever glad i did. I didnt see him when he got really bad, because that last memory was a good one. Your being there will provide your Mum and your family extra strength and support, make sure you lean on them for support to.

its awful to watch a love one go through this, and to be honest although it gets easier every day after they pass away... it still backs up on me, i will be going along in a day, happy and remember some of those final moments, or better yet, remember some of the really good times adn just randomly start crying. but i suppose thats what we leave behind, how we touch others and live in other peoples memories....its a process. if you need anything hun you know we are all here for you.


----------



## Pauls_angel

As per usual - very well said Abs!

Praying for you Amber and wishing there was more I could do to support you and your family x

4 school days left including today! 2 days with kids, 2 days without them (and 2 late nights this week too with presentation evening and staff conference - but nearly there!) can't wait until Friday!


----------



## Abby27

Angel i am so counting down!

I like wrapping up presents to!

I really look forward to the time when DH and i have kids so we can make Christmas magical! my parents did that for us when we were little and i was a total Christmas fan. 

For those with little ones who do Christmas, what do you do for Christmas with your kids?


----------



## Pauls_angel

I know! Christmas with kids is always more exciting - since my nieces and nephews have been born a real excitment has come back when the presents are being given out - can only imagine that it will be even more exciting when I have my own children!


----------



## Maddy40

Take care 2Mums. Hope your aunt remains pain-free and comfortable and that you are all able to have some special time with her. xxxx

AFM I woke up with dreadful PMS this morning, very begrudgingly went off to the clinic to have my bloods done. When I told the nurse I have PMS and bloating she decided to do the pregnancy test today to get the BFN out of the way. Don't know if I'll even bother ringing to get the results..... sorry I'm so down, this process is just so fecking horrid.


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: Maddy and amber xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh Maddy - praying that it isn't a bfn!


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy40 said:


> Take care 2Mums. Hope your aunt remains pain-free and comfortable and that you are all able to have some special time with her. xxxx
> 
> AFM I woke up with dreadful PMS this morning, very begrudgingly went off to the clinic to have my bloods done. When I told the nurse I have PMS and bloating she decided to do the pregnancy test today to get the BFN out of the way. Don't know if I'll even bother ringing to get the results..... sorry I'm so down, this process is just so fecking horrid.

(hugs) love xoxo


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> Angel i am so counting down!
> 
> I like wrapping up presents to!
> 
> I really look forward to the time when DH and i have kids so we can make Christmas magical! my parents did that for us when we were little and i was a total Christmas fan.
> 
> For those with little ones who do Christmas, what do you do for Christmas with your kids?

We are just starting to try to develop some family traditions around Christmas. 

We do the Santa thing. It was so much fun last year, being Santa and sneaking in to his room late at night to fill the Santa sack. 

We do a new set of PJs on Christmas Eve. I don't know why. It's something I read heaps of people do and I liked the idea. 

I'm feeling terribly guilty that I haven't done a tree this year. We're going to Adelaide on Friday week so I'm not sure I'll get one up either. 

This week I am going to try making some fancy Christmas treats to give to people. Rum balls, apricot coconut balls, ginger cookies - hmm, shall see if I can think of any more. 

I'll be interested to see what other people answer so I can steal your best ideas.


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, just a quick hello as I'm on the plane as I type this. Will check in from nz, evidently my hotel does have wifi!!!

Have a great day xxx


----------



## Melainey

Amber, thinking of you lovely lady xxx 

Maddy praying that it's not a bfn x

I can't wait until Christmas with hub, it's not a kit of fun without kids x

Nanna have fun in nz! X

I gave a lot of twinges today in my ovary area! Is that normal? I'm freaking out! X


----------



## ginny83

Mads - still have my fingers crossed for you x

number2 - oh I like the PJ idea :) M understands a bit more this year - he likes wearing a Santa hat and we have stocking for him and the dog, although he likes to pull them down. We're putting up our tree tonight, once again not sure how long it will stay up for though! Last year he was learning how to pull himself up and cruise around the furniture, we nearly had the tree topple over a few times from M trying to use it to help him stand!

When I was younger I use to love seeing presents get added to under the tree over the couple of weeks leading up to Christmas, but at the moment with M and now the puppy we'll just have to put everything out on Christmas Eve!

We're going to visit Santa sometime this week too :) I also have to find a decoration to add to the tree - last year I got a "baby's first christmas" type decoration, so I thought it'd be a nice tradition to get one special decoration for M every year :) 

I also think I might steal Ab's idea and try and make a gingerbread tree! If M is going to eat crap over Christmas, gingerbread actually seems like a bit of a lesser evil! 

I made orange and cranberry wholemeal scones for M's playgroup party - I thought they were nice and Christmassy and weren't too bad for him either!


M woke up to a temp and diarrhea today :( Hope it doesn't turn into full blown gastro


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Amber, thinking of you lovely lady xxx
> 
> Maddy praying that it's not a bfn x
> 
> I can't wait until Christmas with hub, it's not a kit of fun without kids x
> 
> Nanna have fun in nz! X
> 
> I gave a lot of twinges today in my ovary area! Is that normal? I'm freaking out! X

It is probably stretching of the uterus. Keep in mind it has to grow an awful lot in a short space of time. So just stretching pains. If you start getting bad cramping with bleeding then you may have a mild freak out - not with twinges though. In fact if you are only feeling twinges, just you wait. x


----------



## number2woohoo

yeah, I think gingerbread is a great idea. What's a good recipe?

We also have a new decoration for the tree each year. Last year it was a baby's first christmas bauble, this year a "Harrison" bauble. I was thinking of ordering one if it isn't too late that is in a catelogue I got at home for personalisd christmas crap. Like a bedhead, with "the xxxx family" on it, then a little face inthe bed for each member of the family, which you personalise with their names. Then next year I could get another one, with an extra name on it! :)


----------



## Abby27

When i get home i will post my reciepe from the weekend...they tasted great! and either its the gingerbread or something new in my TWW....has made me a little gassy?


----------



## number2woohoo

Thanks, I'll look forward to that side effect, haha. 
Get Lainey to try making some and do a gas comparison. LOL.


----------



## cossime

Hellllllllloooooooo girls! Caught up on everything but feeling rather lazy and wont comment on it all!

Just quickly...

Smithy, I think boy for you!
Number2, nice to have you back!
2mums :hugs: to you and your family xxx
Maddy, fingers crossed for you lovely-I do hope it's a BFP for you xx
Abby, can't wait for you to test! increased farting can be a symptom!
Ginny, glad you have gained some insight from your appointment xx
Angel and Nanna I'm still hoping for xmas babies for you both:)
Lainey-Happy anniversary!!!!
M2Q, I'm sooooo excited for my scan:) Now I will remember that it's your first antenatal appoinment the same day too! Hoping baby will cooperate and spread it's legs too! ;)
Hi Rosie, Lisafr,Lucy, Missie, Tara and Jaymey! :hi:

Forgive me if I've forgotten anyone!! btw, great hair do's and all things xmas on fb!!!! I'm so behind the 8-ball this year! Hoping to have presents wrapped tonight. Have T's 3rd birthday over the weekend so trying to get prepared and cope through the damn ms that is now appearing right through the day and night! 

xxx


----------



## Melainey

If I liked ginger I would so be tasting that tree cause it looks awesome :) 

Speaking of farts , I have an AWFUL lot of wind that is REALLY REALLY STINKY :rofl::rofl: hahahahahahaha 

Great catch up cossi :) When is your scan honey?


----------



## number2woohoo

She's still laughing at the hippo fart, bahaha


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha I seriously thought that was the funniest thing in the world hahaha that laugh made me feel soooooo much better!


----------



## Maddy40

Funny buggers ;) Well I POAS and got a BFN. But today's blood test was inconclusive -HCG was in the levels they consider a "maybe".... So I have to go back on Wed for another blood test. I strongly suspect AF will arrive before then though...


----------



## Melainey

Maddy that songs promising and I still have enduring crossed for you xx


----------



## Melainey

Sounds haha


----------



## ginny83

When's AF due Maddy?
It does sound really promising!


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks all :) It really does mean a lot to have supportive people around me. 
Sadly it's not THAT promising...my progesterone dropped from 78 to 51 which isn't a good sign. And my HCG was only 6.4. They consider 0-4.9 to be a BFN. Levels of 5.0 - 50) are a "maybe". So I'm really on the lower borderline and combined with the progesterone drop there's actually very little hope. AFAIK it's just dotting i's and crossing t's for the fertility specialist's file at this point.


----------



## Abby27

OR a late implantation? still hoping for you Maddy

Ok Ginger bread! make at your own farting risk!

Ingredients
125g butter, softened
2/3 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup maple syrup
1 egg, lightly beaten
2 1/2 cups plain flour
1/2 teaspoon bicarbonate of soda
1 tablespoon ground ginger
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
Silver cachous, to decorate

Step one Preheat oven to 160°C. Brush 2 baking trays with melted butter to lightly grease.
Step 2
Use an electric beater to beat the butter and sugar in a bowl until pale and creamy. Add the golden syrup and egg yolk and beat until combined. Stir in the flour, ginger, mixed spice and bicarbonate of soda. Turn onto a lightly floured surface and knead until smooth. Press dough into a disc. Cover with plastic wrap and place in the fridge for 60 minutes to rest.

Step 3
Place the dough between 2 sheets of baking paper and roll out until about 4mm thick. Use a 9cm gingerbread man cutter to cut out shapes. Place on trays about 3cm apart. Repeat with any excess dough. Note i just used a bench and didnt worry about the between 2 sheets of baking paper
Step 4
Bake in oven for 10 minutes or until brown. Remove from oven. Transfer to a rack to cool.

to make a tree: I used star shaped cookie cutters of various sizes, and then once cooled decorated as i wanted and stacked one star on top of the other askew. using icing to clue each one on top. then dusted with icing suger for snow affect. 

too easy!


----------



## Melainey

Maddy I think Rosie started with a really low number like 11 and she's going great today, soooooo I am still praying x


----------



## Newbie32

Made it girls! I hate traveling!!!

I'm keeping everything crossed for you maddy xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs - I think you need to change your resolution to 'get another job' if yuo want your first resolution to stick. :)

2 mums - such a tough time, hope you're ok!

Angel - yay for holidays!

Maddy - That sucks, it's such a waiting game! But you're not out yet! It's a good sign that it wasn't flat out negative. everything crossed for Wed! and that witch bettwr stay away!!!

Ababa - your chrissy sounds great!

Nana - glad you're safe & sound over there! looking forward to getting you back over here & DH's SA!

Lainey - I had exactly the same thing today. except really bad. had me doubled over, crying on the bathroom floor, I couldn't move. I was going to get DH to take me to the hospital if it lasted, but it went away and I haven't had any bleeding. I have been having twinges all day though. more painful stabbing/pulling than just dull AF cramps. This morning I felt like someone was tearing out my uterus! Are you feeling ok now?

Ginny - I agree, I loved watching the present pile grow!

Cossi - always great to see you on here! Hope that MS goes away soon!

AFM I'm tired as anything this afternoon, we (DH & I) both had a pretty terrible sleep last night, I'm going to eat my dinner which is just about ready & head off to bed!


----------



## Taralyn_m

:hi:
I'm still around! I am swamped with assignments this week so I have been very slack keeping up with how everyone is doing. 

Abs- love the recipe, I have always wanted to try making gingerbread.
Maddy -FX for you

My chart finally decided to give me crosshairs today, I am still confused by that odd OPK positive, maybe I mis-read it but I did think the lines were the same. I am only using internet cheapies so I migh have to get some better ones to confirm positives. I am not confident that this is a strong Ov, my temps still seem lower than they should be? Oh well... time will tell. I am hoping to see at least a slightly longer luteal phase this month. More than 10dpo pls!!

On a not so good note, I think I may have a mild UTI :/ TMI but my wee smells really strong even if I am drinking plenty and I have to go all the time. I am trying to sort it with lots of fluids but will see doc if it persist. urghh!


----------



## Taralyn_m

Melainey said:


> Amber, thinking of you lovely lady xxx
> 
> Maddy praying that it's not a bfn x
> 
> I can't wait until Christmas with hub, it's not a kit of fun without kids x
> 
> Nanna have fun in nz! X
> 
> I gave a lot of twinges today in my ovary area! Is that normal? I'm freaking out! X

I can remember having lots of weird twinges and light crampy feeling during my pregnancy with my daughter. Sometimes they kind of felt like I was getting a buzzy flick from a rubber band from the inside out? Gosh, hard to explain! But I would say that lots of twinges are normal especially now bub will be starting to get bigger.


----------



## Abby27

Hey Tara ive been reading a great book called the impatient womans guide to get getting pregnant, it doesnt really deal with same sex couples and at home insemination, but the information on charts is really helpful. SOmetimes i think we rely too much on OPKs and cross hairs (i have a tendancy to go nuts myself). from what ive read she says in the book that some woman can find it really hard to see ovulation, but given their children from those cycles they clearly did ovulate. 
some times you can get a slow rise, a step rise (up and down all over the shop) and these are all fine to indicate ovulation. 
all you can do now is wait knowing you gave it a good shot!
I find that with OPKs its not enough they are the same colour but that the test has to be SUPER darker than the control. 


Ladies i do hate to symptom spot and share, mostly because when i get the BFN it can be a little embarrising. BUT last night, around midnight, i woke up and had bad nipple pain! it was really very odd, it was tender inside my left breast. 
its fine now though....odd? i guess may be i was sleeping on it funny, but it didnt feel like that sort of pain. 
i then had some SUPER odd dreams about nipples, so im wondering if i dreamt it....but you dont tend to feel pain in dreams.
any way thats todays oddity.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Tara - glad you finally have crosshairs! And I hope your LP is 9 months long!

Abs - gosh I hope you get your BFP this cycle! As far a symptom spotting goes, you're generally pretty good with not getting too caught up, so I think any sign out of the ordinary is a good one for you! FX!


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Squeegs, how are you feeling this morning? No more scary pain?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi ladies! I just caught up on the last 12 pages! Sorry I've been such a slacker! Working a ton and exhausted so I come home from work and pass out! 

Abs and Maddy- keeping my fingers crossed for both of you ladies! Maddy my progesterone 8 days before my BFP was 0.3! Lol and my first hcg (the day after my super light BFP) was really low too, something like 18?!) 

Amber- hope you are enjoying your trip!!


Hi everyone else! Hope everyone is doing well and I will try much harder to keep up! Xx

Ps- finally told my parents, gave them a cute little picture frame that said grandma and grandpa with a pic of the u/s in it! They were so excited!!!!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Squeegs and Lainey, I've been having similar pains, I think they may be the start of round ligament syndrome??


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nah, I feel good this morning, thanks Abs! DH put me to bed at 7pm cos I was falling asleep on the lounge and I woke at 6.45. had a great sleep!! Was much needed I think. I had a big weekend with llate nights which caught up on me! 

Only one more monday for you this year!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Rosie - so cute! they would have been so excited!! yeah, it was weird! It's hard to know what's normal when you haven't done it before!


----------



## Abby27

Yep, on more Monday. I have a little count on my work whiteboard, it says 8! 8daystill holiday, which is great! 
Today and tomorrow require high productivity from me, but after that it seems to taper off (I hope) 

Rosie that was very cute! By the way I have total Christmas tree envy!


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy fingers crossed for you. My HCG on my first blood test was only 27.


----------



## Taralyn_m

Abs- I think the only real difference with home insemination is that you have to get the timing right because we have less opportunity to get those spermys! Lol. That does sound like a good book, I will keep my eye out for it. I am trying not to be totally obsessed with it all but it&#8217;s hard when you are constantly looking for that good day. I do think I need to trust my own feeling more, I kept saying to my DW that even though the crosshairs were not coming up my body was telling me that I O&#8217;d on the 18th. My boobs always start to get sore a day or two after I O too, which helps pinpoint. I am finding that my temps are really easily affected by minor changes aswell. I think I am getting better at understanding my body. 

M2Q- thanks! I hope so too FX

Rosie- the pic in the frame is such a lovely idea! I might steal it when it&#8217;s my turn.


We are 10 days away from the last day of school, both me and DW will be on holidays from that day YAY! We are going away from the 27th Dec to 3 Jan and DW doesn&#8217;t have to go back to work until the 7th. It will be really lovely to have the whole family home at once for a couple of weeks. Speaking of holidays, I had best get back to studying so I can have my holidays with no work to do!


----------



## Melainey

Abby,I think anything or if the ordinary fireyou is a great sign :)

Fx for you Tara :)

Rosie, lovely way to tell your munn and dad :) and I think you may be right in regards to the pain :) great Christmas tree,

Squiggles,I haven't gotten out of bed yet, but I think it's ok at the moment :) it was scaring me a little yesterday, cause every time I stood up fully I would get like a stretching feeling! Do I was kinda walking with a limp hahaha Daniel was a little worried, but he us so much better than me at saying "it's all party of it, hey" haha I'm not going to worry unless it is accompanied by blood or excruciating pain :) 

I'm still having the strangest dreams hey! Haha last night I was taken by the angel of death, who was my friend, and brought me to a land that he first told me was were dead people go, but turned out it was like limbo and we had super powers (like spider man) and we were on the run from the other dear people to bring us to the land if the dead hahaha I'm strange!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Lainey! You have the craziest dreams!! Lol

The tree is slightly over the top but we got it for free from my Aunt (said it was too big for them to put up every year- imagine that!!) haha


----------



## Melainey

It really is beautiful :) 

I still haven't gotten my tree yet.. or any presents hahahahaha Have to wait for D's one and only day off :rofl:


----------



## Abby27

Well, I'm a touch upset, just got an email telling me how I.need to get fertility treatment and get onto it now etc....temping doesn't work all that stuff. Both my sisters had fertility issues, one had IVF, one just took ages to fall pregnant....you would think this would make them a touch more sensitive...I guess she wad just trying to help, and I am planning a trip to the doctors in Jan..just not what I needed to read today


----------



## Melainey

Oh honey i'm so sorry ! It doesn't matter what your family went through cause everybody is different! My mother, aunties, grandmother never had a problem conceiving but me.. I had a terrible time! I am praying that you are duffered this month and you can prove them all wrong xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Ohhh Abs, just pop your fingers in your ears and say LALALALALALALA I'M NOT LISTENING


----------



## ginny83

Abs - just ignore them, people always have to butt in and give their opinion. Just wait for advice bombing from them when you actually have your baby. Like number2 said - start practicing your lalalalalas.

The positive spin on it is that maybe their journeys have been long ones and if you do end up needing help they want you to get it asap to avoid the wait they went through. 

They probably have forgotten all the emotions that go along with ttc and really at the end of the day you're not stupid, you'll know if/when you need/want to see someone. 


AFM - my chart has gone a bit bonkers today. I did take my temp an hour early so that's probably why. Guess I'll just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings.

Also, a guy came over today to give a quote for getting cooling in our place. He asked how old M was and said how he had a little girl who was 2.5. Then asked me if I want going to have another one (I hate that question now), I just said yeah hopefully then he goes that him and his wife are expecting their #2 in April. :cry:


----------



## Rosie_PA

Abs I agree with the others, really hoping you prove them wrong!

Ginny- I'm so sorry Hun, questions like that shouldn't be asked, even with the best intentions!


----------



## Melainey

Oh Ginny honey :hugs: xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Gin I'm sorry hun. At any other time I'd think it was great that a dad-to-be is busting with pride and wants to share his news but .... not if it's going to make Ginny cry! 

Abby hun, I'm sorry I think I suggested a few pages back that your consider seeing an FS too. I guess that having been-there-done-that and having found it quite useful, I hate to see others struggle through TTC like I did. But I know you do need to be at a point where you can come to that decision yourself. 

Rosie what a lovely surprise for your parents. Is this their first grandchild?

Rose & No2woohoo thanks for the posts about your prog & HCG numbers. By this time tomorrow I will know for sure whether it's a chemical or a BFP!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Ginny, hugs darling xxx

Maddy I am deadset keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow!!! 

Abs hope it's a good sign for you! 

Sorry I've been so slack keeping up girls, it's tough over here! Glad I can still get a little of my Bnb fix tho!

I was pleasantly surprised that cbfm didn't give me a peak today...hoping for a couple more days of high to let's get back home and up dh so we have a chance this cycle!!! Fx for tomorrow's too...I have ewcm going on tho so I'm pretty sure peak will be soon...

Hope everyone is having a great week xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies crazy busy day - last day with kids today! Now at hairdressers waiting my turn will post a before pic taken last weekend - sunnies are on my head but you get the idea - will post an after pic later tonight. Will catch up properly tonight when I get home xx


----------



## Taralyn_m

Ginny and Abs- people can say things that are just awful sometimes, mostly with good intention. Not long after DW decided it was time for her to stop trying, someone came up to us and said we had better hurry up and have another one soon or there would be too big an age gap! They of course had no idea that my DW had been desperately ttc for a long time, but it was very hurtful all the same.


----------



## Abby27

thanks everyone
Maddy, its good advice to be honest. i just need to get my head there. im still in the zone of "we might be ok" ive learned so much about my cycles this year...
it was more the pressure of the email, and the detail of people prodding around in my bits, and how medicare will soon cut off rebate for IVF so do it NOW NOW NOW. it came from a place of love, but my sister was being a little insensitive, (with comments, dont take your temp, that shows you nothing....um, hello!? i dont think she even did that) and may be a touch demonstrating how much she knows about IVF....which i guess is what big sisters are for. 

i guess im really struggling with the concept that we are fertility challenged. it was a big big fear for me, and now its realised. i will get my head straight at some point soon and see my very nice GP and get it all underway, and probably feel better about it. but if i go when im in a dark place it wont be good for my mental health. this particular sister should really know that about me. again im sure it came from a kind place. also sort of arrived in my email box when i was googling tingling breasts 7dpo and feeling positive about this month....now im feeling shit about it!

Oh and todays thing....watery CM! my undies look like ive had a nervous wee! WTF is that about? when im hunting for fertile CM i cant find it, and when im in my tww there it is!?


----------



## Melainey

Maddy I have everything crossed for you honey!! 

Nanna, hoping that your ov waits till you get home to your lovely husband :) 

Angelcakes, your niece and nephew are the cutest :) 

Abby I have forgotten, how long have you been trying? Lots of people (including myself) take a long time to become pregnant and I didn't end up needing to go to the FS and I think squiggles was trying for over a year too before she got pregnant! I think some people are just insensitive to that fact because they never took that long to become pregnant! I am very hopeful that you will get pregnant on your own :hugs: But also keep in mind that there is no shame in needing help :hugs: I actually had my referral to the FS the month I got my bfp :) Have you tried Soy iso? xx


----------



## Abby27

well Lainey we were 2 years NTNP...but seeing as my cycles are a little whacky im not surprised we didnt time it that well ....this year i really trying and charting, OPKs etc about 6-7 months? im 35 so changes the equation slightly. so they usually recommend someone over 35 try for 6months and then get some assistance. some of those months i didnt really get OPKs as well as i do now, and didnt chart, so still not surprised i didnt get any where. i think in all the time ive tried we have three months of actually getting it right BD right before ov. 
any way ive sort of planned Jan as my month to see my doc, so that gives me this current TWW and a bit of Dec-early Jan.


----------



## number2woohoo

Ginny do you think that ever goes away? I have an active resentment of a girl who is a FB friend because she is due in Feb when I should have been having a baby. I really need to let it go but don't seem able to.

Abby... Re nervous wee... Are you nervous? Have you just wet your pants, darling?


----------



## number2woohoo

Also in news on me, had a look at the Doppler I used when pregnant with Harrison. Haven't been able to find the power cord for it. Realised I could put an alkaline battery in place of the rechargeable one. So I did and got to hear the baby's heartbeat last night. Had been feeling a bit panicked there was something wrong because they refused to listen for a heartbeat at the hospital OB appointment the other week so hadn't heard or seen it for almost 5 weeks. So it was nice to feel reassured the baby is still there and it's not just doughnut fat.

Edited to add;
I hope it is ok to write about that - I don't want to be insensitive to those still trying.


----------



## Abby27

hahaha Amanda i KNEW you were going to say that!

i wasnt nervous today, or sneezy, nor did i laugh...so either im in need of tena lady long before my time, or very watery cm!


----------



## SJayne22

Hey girls, going to try and get back on here whenever I can. 
Its wierd having the time gap again!

Angel can't wait to see your hair!

Abs sorry you are finding things tough. I know what you
Mean about the watery cm tho! 

Hi to everyone else, I have missed you all!

Xxxx


----------



## Melainey

Hahaha Ababa you crack me up! Incontinence knickers Abby ;) haha I had really bad watery cm in my twin had to keep taking it off my FF cause it kept changing my ovulation date! 

Hi Janey hope you're ding ok Xx 

I'm pretty sad again today (first day in ages) just got that feeling that nobody loves me! Even though I know they do! It's a weird feeling, so hard to explain! I've pretty much become a recluse haha I rarely step for outside the house and the only thing I talk to all day is Daniels dog! Haha 

hope you're all doing good today Xx


----------



## SJayne22

Oh dear Lainey, anything in particular making you feel like that? 

Maybe there are some pregnancy groups in your area doing yoga or something might be a nice change of scenary and meet some new people?


----------



## Melainey

Thanks Janey x I've googled everything and can't find anything! At this stage I dint even want to merry anybody I'm just so over everything! Sorry for wallowing on this,I know that there ate so many people out there with well worse problems than me and I really should be grateful for what I have!


----------



## Abby27

Poor Lainey! Remember that happiness is a choice, not always an easy one, that you have to make and work at everyday. Be kind to yourself though, depression isn't easy to get over. Did you get into a clinical trial with st Vincent's?


----------



## SJayne22

Do you have a community centre, that's where they tend to be held in the Uk but don't tend to be technically advanced enough for a website. I don't feel very merry either but I just have to look at the little wins not the big picture. Look at the little miracle inside you!


----------



## Melainey

Not yet Abby I think January they start again

I know Jayne,I am soooooo grateful to be pregnant,I don't even have words how happy out makes me, but not being able to share this miracle with my family is killing me! All I want to do is hug my mum and cuddle my new little nephews and see all my friends who I love so much but it's just not possible! and I do have so much to be happy about, but I think at the moment it's just soooooo hard to focus on those!I have been do good lately and then just today I go and ef it all up! I think the pregnancy hormones are playing a big role in it too :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Lainey - sorry to hear you're feeling down. Glad you're at least getting out of the house to walk the dog though :) I can be a bit reclusive at times - I don't feel like I need tons of friends and sometimes don't make an effort to meet new people. DF is a bit the opposite - loves making new friends with anyone who'll talk to him, I love that about him coz it sometimes drags me out of my shell. Don't feel bad about wallowing! Wallow away hehe

number2 - :hugs: I think I sometimes crap on about my loss so much that I forget other's have all gone through it too x You know, now that I've passed my first angel's due date (November) it's so much easier to think about it and I can handle seeing babies that would have been that age. So, I think it'll be slightly easier once April passes too. Glad the doppler made you feel calm! Totally not insensitive - all us ttcers want you to be happy and enjoy the pregnancy!! :)

Janey - hope you're doing ok! What's it like being back in winter? 

Abs - I hate that 35 is a magic age in terms of fertility, because surely fertility would decrease at different rates for everyone - 35 might just be a most common age that is starts to noticeably decline. I guess that's one of the benefits of seeing a FS is that you'll know exactly where you stand in terms of "fertility age" if that makes sense and then based on that you can decide what you want to do.

Maddy - It was lovely to hear a dad be so excited, and you could tell he really wanted a boy coz he kept playing with M. Maybe I should have told him my story and he would have gave us a better quote! haha! Seriously though, I'm happy for other people, just wish it could also be me. I wouldn't be happy if no one was pregnant either.


Hi to everyone else I've missed!!!

Had such a busy night! M has terrible nappy rash from having the runs so we let him have some "air time" after his bath. Resulted in a poo on the couch in his playroom and a wee on the kitchen floor... don't think we're ready for potty training yet!


----------



## ginny83

Melainey said:


> Not yet Abby I think January they start again
> 
> I know Jayne,I am soooooo grateful to be pregnant,I don't even have words how happy out makes me, but not being able to share this miracle with my family is killing me! All I want to do is hug my mum and cuddle my new little nephews and see all my friends who I love so much but it's just not possible! and I do have so much to be happy about, but I think at the moment it's just soooooo hard to focus on those!I have been do good lately and then just today I go and ef it all up! I think the pregnancy hormones are playing a big role in it too :hugs:

Being unhappy about somethings doesn't mean your not grateful for your baby! You can have it all and still feel down sometimes, I couldn't imagine anyone that loved and enjoyed every minute of every part of their life. :hugs:


----------



## SJayne22

Its freezing Ginny! Minus.6!

You are such a wise lady and I hope so much that you get your miracle soon


----------



## ginny83

It's a cold Christmas lovely though! I felt like I was living in a movie when I had Christmas in London/Northern Ireland :)


----------



## SJayne22

Yeah we might put the decorations up today, feels wierd with mum in hospital tho


----------



## ginny83

Could you put some decorations up in her hospital room or would that be inappropriate?


----------



## SJayne22

Not sure, I might take a.christmas teddy in when I go and see her tomorrow. So up one minute then down the next.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies,

Feel like it's been ages since I"ve had time to sit & catch up. But now my Xmas shoppingfor the interstate relatives is done and I will wrap and send them tomorrow. Ya! Feeling very productive.

Ginny, that's a nice dip in your chart today :thumbup: I'm the same with my EDD which would have been January - I think having had scans and stuff made it more "real" too. If it was a really early loss maybe I wouldn't have reacted so badly. But by 11+ weeks it was so darn "real"... :hugs:

Abby, don't worry about taking your time with taking things a step more 'official' (if indeed that's what you even decide to do). We were NTNP for more than 3 years, and actively trying for a few months, before we went down that path. And you have more time on your hands than I did. :flower::winkwink:

Angel, Newbie, Taralynn, Lainey, Jayne, Rosie, Mum2Woohoo, :hi:

And ta-da...now I'm going to try and post a photo....after Monday's bloodtest I tried and it was stark white...this is today's attempt!


Spoiler
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj614/Twocam/12dpiui.jpg


----------



## Maddy40

Did it work, did it work? Can anyone see my picture? :happydance:


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies :hugs: you really are the best xxx 

Jayne a Christmas teddy would be a loverly gesture x

Wow yay Maddy! I just knew it! Xxx soooooo happy for you xxx now we need a pair :)


----------



## SJayne22

Congratulations Maddy! I'm 16 dpo but have had watery brown cm twice in two days after bm but goes straight away. Too scared to be dissapointed!

That is so brilliant tho Maddy, so so happy for you  Xx


----------



## ginny83

Maddy - I can totally see that second line!! wahoo, I cant wait to hear how much your hcg has gone up by!! 

Janey - test!!! you're sooo late it must be a BFP! plus surely you'd want to know if you're having brown spotting - which sounds totally in line with very early preg!

ohhh don't want to call it too early and put pressure on anyone, but we may have our next pair!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Yay Maddy! I am so excited for you!!!!!!!! :happydance: you must be thrilled!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

MADDY!!! YAY!!!! Congratulations, so happy for you and DH!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

thanks rosie for the heads up ;) 

it's thanksgiving for me today, up early, helped mom/mum with turkey, made pumpkin pie yesterday, and on to stuffing etc soon-ish. yummmmmmm


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy, woooooop - so happy for you honey! Congrats xo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Praise God!!! Awesome news maddy!!! What a wonderful Christmas present for you and DH!

Jayney test!!!

Amber thanksgiving sounds yummy! Enjoy your day xx

Afm finally fertile cm ... But not sure if I'll get a bd in the next 2 days as I have late nights at school and DH starts work early - here's hoping we still get a chance to catch it!


----------



## Newbie32

Maddy yay!!!!!! Now I know keeping everything crossed works, I might have to try it for jayney too! 

The lovely angelcakes keeps me up to date, I have noticed the bfp's often come when I'm away!!! 

Gosh I might have to send myself away when it's test time for angel and I in a couple weeks!!!!

Super excited for you maddy xx


----------



## Abby27

OMG! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY MADDY! That is just awesome news! im SO THRILLED for you! goodness i love seeing a frer with a second a line!


----------



## SJayne22

I love seeing that second line too! Feel like I've got a uti now which probably explains my temps. Too scared, don't think I could handle any more bad news so I'll just wait a few days.for Af. Maybe all the travelling has messed things up too.

Can't wait for you guys to test angel and nana


----------



## Abby27

Jayne how long is your usual LP?

edit: did a bit of my own research, looks good....i think you should test! a lot of people think they have a UTI in early pregnancy! we need that twin for Maddy!


----------



## SJayne22

Usually 13 days if im lucky. Completely exhausted now so off to bed. Night night ladies xxxx


----------



## MajorBee

Hi guys,

Sorry I've been a bit MIA. Just caught up on the last few pages - congrats Maddy!! and looking promising Jayne. Well done you for being able to hold out on the testing. Hope you're doing okay with your mum xx

Big hellos to everyone :wave: I hope alls well in BnB land. 

I'm now 6dpo. We had one chance to BD 2 days before O, so fingers crossed we've got it. 

Can't remember who mentioned it but people are announcing pregnancies all over the place in my life at the moment too. I'd be about 3 months now with our MC, so it makes sense that people due around the same time as I would've been (May) are announcing now. Its just a bit sad. 

Other than a little sadness I'm all good though!

Thinking of you guys often, even though I've been curbing the BnB addiction lately.

:flower:


----------



## number2woohoo

Jayne I can't believe you haven't tested yet... 
It's kind of scary, becuase you'll have an answer one way or the other when you do.
Major - I get you - I must admit I feel it a little less now but when I first started hearing ppl announce they were pregnant and expecting around when I should have been after my M/C, I was so angry. Irrationally, yes, but angry all the same. However, 2 times is all it takes. case in point is me - 2 and 4 days before ovlation on my BFP month. Hope this one's the charm for you x


----------



## cossime

*CONGRATULATIONS Maddy!!!! *Awesome news!! I love seeing the 2 lines too!!!!!


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Ladies,

I am so sorry I haven&#8217;t been on here in ages I feel so bad that I haven&#8217;t kept up to date on how everyone is going. 

Congratulation Maddy!! What an awesome early Christmas present of you and DH.

I am back from the die. On top of feeling really nausea & queasy I came down with a terrible flu. I wasn&#8217;t able to do anything and I ended up having a week off work. I had a fever for three days then got a cold and cough. I don&#8217;t know what happened. DH went away for work so I had to stay with my parents so they could help me look after A. Last Friday I had my first appointment with obstetrics. This Friday I have to get all my blood test done. Then in two week we get to see the little bean I can&#8217;t wait.


----------



## cossime

I was super excited to get this up now!!! I forgot last week but here it is!

*Wednesday Watch List!!! 12/12/2012*

*Two Week Waiter&#8217;s*
Jayney: 17DPO *- TEST!!!!!*
Ginny: 9DPO
Abby: 8DPO
Tarelyn: 8DPO
Major Bee: 6DPO

*Waiting to Ovulate*
Angel: CD14
Newbie (nana): CD10

*11* :bfp: *&#8216;s!!!*
2Mums: 22 weeks - it's a BOY!!!!!! EDD: 13th April
LLMP: 17 weeks; EDD: May
Number2: 17 weeks; EDD: 24th May
Lisa S (Smithy): 14 weeks; EDD: 14th June
Melainey: 13 weeks; EDD: 17th June
Rosie: 13 weeks; EDD: 18th June
Mum 2 Quigley (Squeegs): 13 weeks; EDD: 17th June
MissieT: 10 weeks; EDD: 10th July
Lisafr: 10 weeks; EDD: 9th July
cossime: 9 weeks; EDD: 16th July, 2013
:bfp: *Maddy:* :bfp: *4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ginny83

I'm a bit nervous to tell you guys this, but I think I got a BFP this morning!

The last 2 pregnancies I got some on my tests at 9DPO, so I knew I was going to test this morning. I tried 2 different brands of ICs (over the top I know!) anyway, one of them had a very, very faint shadowy line. Anyway though I'd use the FRER and I got a very faint second line.

After dropping M off at daycare I went and bought more FRERs and some other brand - confirm? - anyway. The confirm one also gave me a super faint line.

Will try and posts pics in a min!


----------



## ginny83

https://i48.tinypic.com/141jr75.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/dfzswk.jpg


----------



## number2woohoo

OMG!!!!! 
Ginny congrats, that is positive for sure! Freaking yeah baby!


----------



## lisamfr

That is awesome news Ginny ... I can see the second line!!!!

I am so glad I jump back on this morning!


----------



## ginny83

I'm freaking out a bit (already)...

Worried about drinking the other night and I only started taking the aspirin on Monday as I didn't have a chance to get to a chemist sooner

I'm also not sure when to call the clinic. They said call if I fall pregnant - (can;t remember exact words)... but normal people aren't pregnant until their AF is late. Mine's not due until Monday/Tuesday!


----------



## Abby27

Ginny that is fantastic news! I think you should call the clinic now, more for your peace of mind. Don't worry about the drinking the baby wasn't attached yet so wouldnt have done any harm

Great news!!! Xoxo


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Ginny, I'm having a little happy cry for you... (hormonal MUCH!) I am just thrilled to bits. I feel privileged to have you as a bump buddy. Here's hoping our hormones surge and double quickly. 

P.S. Jayne you know BFPs come in threes, so FFS TEST :)


----------



## Newbie32

And theres another double!!!! WOOOHOOOO Ginny!!!

MASSIVE congrats hun, i say call the clinic now and get yourself some peace of mind xxx


----------



## ginny83

I'm gonna wait until tomorrow and then if the lines are a bit darker I'll call! 

I don't want to get too excited incase it's a chemical or something.

I'm assuming though there must be lots of crazies like me that go though the RMC. I don't want to get laughed at!


----------



## Melainey

Oh Ginny I am soooooo very happy for you honey xxxxxxx this is excellent news :) 

cossie my edd is 14th of June now haha they moved me haha :rofl: 

Sorry I have read everything else and completely forgot cause if Ginny great news xxx


----------



## Taralyn_m

Maddy- Yay!!!! I was thinking of you and hoping you got a BFP confirmed :yipee::wohoo::yipee:

Ginny - I see it! I see it! so good to see that :bfp:

Janey- I'm with everyone else :test:!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abby27

Ginny you do what you need to feel comfortable. No one would laugh at you! They are there to help you, you should feel comfortable using that help whenever you need.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Ginny, :hugs: I cannot explain how happy I am for you!!! Looking forward to those darker lines tomorrow! What a great christmas pressie for you and DH. And for our little group, you and maddy!!!! 
Jayne- i think your chart looks very much like a bfp is in the works, such self control you have. Would be just the good news your family would enjoy about now too!!


----------



## cossime

OMG soooooo excited now, had to update immediately!!!

*Wednesday Watch List!!! 12/12/2012*

*Two Week Waiter&#8217;s*
Jayney: 17DPO *- TEST!!!!!*
Ginny: 9DPO
Abby: 8DPO
Tarelyn: 8DPO
Major Bee: 6DPO

*Waiting to Ovulate*
Angel: CD14
Newbie (nana): CD10

*12* :bfp: *&#8216;s!!!*
2Mums: 22 weeks - it's a BOY!!!!!! EDD: 13th April
LLMP: 17 weeks; EDD: May
Number2: 17 weeks; EDD: 24th May
Lisa S (Smithy): 14 weeks; EDD: 14th June
Melainey: 13 weeks; EDD: 14th June
Rosie: 13 weeks; EDD: 18th June
Mum 2 Quigley (Squeegs): 13 weeks; EDD: 17th June
MissieT: 10 weeks; EDD: 10th July
Lisafr: 10 weeks; EDD: 9th July
cossime: 9 weeks; EDD: 16th July, 2013
:bfp: *Maddy:* :bfp: *4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
:bfp:*Ginny:* :bfp: *3.5 weeks!!!!!!*


----------



## cossime

*CONGRATULATIONS Ginny!!! Those lines are beautiful!*


----------



## Maddy40

The fertility clinic has just confirmed - I'm officially Up The Duff!


----------



## Melainey

Maddy that is great news! How did DH take it?


----------



## ginny83

Oh that's fantastic news Maddy!!! So glad it worked for you on your first iui try too :)


----------



## cossime

That's awesome news Maddy!


----------



## number2woohoo

yay Maddy :) xo


----------



## Melainey

Ginny have you told c yet? :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

lol yep, I think he knew before the test was even dry.

I actually called him and then hung up thinking oh I'll do what rosie did and make it a special reveal, but then he called me back so I just blurted it out!


----------



## Melainey

Awwww yay  he must have been so happy :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

OH Ginny! I'm so excited for you! I think as long as you start on the aspirin as soon as you know you are good! Doesn't matter if you actually start it before the bfp. You must be thrilled! Congrats again gorgeous!!!! Xx


----------



## ginny83

I gave in and called the clinic, they're happy for me to just come along to my next scheduled appointment which is Jan 3rd. If I make it to that I'll be six weeks. I think I'm OK with that since I've never had an early loss before.

I might try and see a local GP soon though just to get a beta hcg done to confirm it and give me some peace of mind. 

I started thinking before what if it's left over hcg from the miscarriage since I never did a FRER after it. If the line is darker tomorrow I'll feel better that it's actually a new pregnancy.


----------



## ginny83

We're happy since obviously you need to get pregnant to have a baby, but we're not holding our breath.

I feel like such a thread hog. How's everyone else doing? 

How did your other half react Maddy? 

When are you planning on testing Abs? Join the 9DPO club with me ;)


----------



## Melainey

Oh Ginny, I'm soooooo exited for you :hugs: I think getting your beta checked if a great choice 

Well I'm home all alone, in a storm, and then the power just went out! My phone it's almost flat , as is my computer, soooooo who knows what I'll be doing all day? Any ideas? Haha


----------



## lisamfr

sorry to just throw this out there....My girlfriend just had her baby 12.12.12 and it was the 1000th baby born today. She was due Christmas day. His name is Orlando Joe Giummarra weigh 2.62kg 42cm. They are both doing well. 

I am sorry excited for her.


----------



## Melainey

Lisa that I'd excellent news :) congrats to your friend! 

Just got told that there I'd a severe flood near my house and that Daniel can't get home from work :( he has to try find another way!I can't believe they are still making him work in this! It's not far off a cyclone!


----------



## ginny83

Don't be sorry that's awesome news :)

what a special Birthday! I wonder how many times he's going to hear "that's an easy birthdate to remember" heheh

42cm - what a tiny baby! So cute


----------



## SJayne22

Congratulations Ginny! And that is great about the confirmation Maddy!

My temp is down today so expecting Af today. Which makes sense as been so moody its ridiculous!


----------



## Abby27

yeah im tempted to test tomorrow, i am such a poas addict. 

you have both taught me that charts can look like anything after ov confirmed. i got totally miserable with this mornings temp drop that ive been a bit dark. but may be with no need? if it didnt work this cycle i can feel good that we really gave it the best shot. somtimes when AF arrives and i look back and see we DTD 3 days before, or i count back and realise we didnt hit the window at all and i get upset. but this month, really good effort. just hope the ovary bar was open for business.

ive just made DH a desk calendar with pictures of our doggy for the year. i think he will like that. i did it through momento! and it was great! 

im so happy for you both! i love it that it happens in pairs!


----------



## MissieT

Wow! What a fab day.

Maddy - massive congratulations - so happy for you :)

Ginny - what amazing news. I think the girls have already summed it up but do what you need to make yourself as supported as you need. I'd put money on them having seen worse!

Have to admit that you both made me have happy hormone tears today. And one of my colleagues asked why I was so happy today! (I blamed it on Christmas hols coming up!)

Not going to comment on everything (I've been MIA for too long) but....

2mums - thinking of you on your holiday and seeing your family - have a lovely time and I hope you get to spend some time with your Aunt

Melainey - have you thought about trying to find a bit of work or finding a charity to help out at? Op shops always need someone to lend a hand and you get first dibs on any nice stuff coming in ;) Plus the older ladies that work would probably spoil you rotten!

Abby - fab effort on the bd'ing front this cycle - have everything crossed for you.

Squeegs - not sure when the solicitors appt is but good luck - information is power!

Big hello to everyone else xx


----------



## SJayne22

Af got me, knew it would.

Looking forward to more testing!


----------



## number2woohoo

Must read more carefully, I could have sworn when I read it Abby said she made her husband a calendar with photos of them doggy style to cheer her hubby up. I thought to myself well, yep, that'd work alright.


----------



## number2woohoo

SJayne22 said:


> Af got me, knew it would.
> 
> Looking forward to more testing!

Oh poop - sorry Jayney x


----------



## Abby27

oh Jayney im so sorry. your cycle seemed shorter this time though, so that is a good thing yeah?

Amanda, im happy to say that i dont have pictures of us doing it doggy style! hahahahaha, you crack me up! 

i made a really cute desk calendar with funny pictures of the dog. he will love it i think.


----------



## SJayne22

Yeah it seems to be getting in to a rythm. So exhausted but can't sleep past 5 am.

Just feel so down right now and like such a failure.


----------



## number2woohoo

Keep it in mind, but you probably want to print this one at home.


----------



## Abby27

no, dont feel like that. you have to remember that you are under heaps and heaps of stress right now with your mum and such. and that would have an impact. 
we all feel like shit when AF arrives, and although i know you will be telling me this in a couple of day when i sink ...try and think of something good...like your cycle getting shorter. that will make it easier....you have a healthy LP, thats great too!

my thing will be using my monitor. you have to try and take some lesson, something good out of each cycle!
Even the cycles i totally botched it by believing cross hairs too early or lulled into semi high temps comfort and missed my window....it sucked at the time, but i learned from each cycle.


----------



## Maddy40

Bugger Jayne :( Rats rats rats.

Gin I think a beta could be good, you could ask them to do a progesterone check too. When we were talking about my loss at 11+ weeks the FS told me that research has showed many losses at the very end of the first trimester are due to progesterone issues. 

AFM, because my progesterone fell again today I was called back to the clinic and started on progesterone pessaries this afternoon. Just what I needed, something else that wants to be in my wazoo. Honestly there won't be any room in their soon. My bloody cervix is so low and hard that it feels like it's about to fall out...

DH is cautiously excited. He's worried about money (I'm the main breadwinner) plus he's new to the country and doesn't know how anything works here. He's found fertility treatment quite confronting. Lucky he has 6 sisters so he's pretty au fait with pregnancy and post-partum stuff in general! I've just ordered a copy of What to Expect... in his language, hopefully that will help him with some of his questions.


----------



## Abby27

Maddy remember you have a family assistance know it all right here in me! (i used to teach it) happy to help any one navigate through the family assistance system! wrk out entitlements and such!


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks Abby, I needed that reminder. 

I am terribly proactive, I booked our birthing centre today - it is one of those places you have to book the moment you get your BFP or else you miss out as they only have a handful of rooms and it's the only place like it in Canberra. You get assigned a middie at 14 weeks and she is your buddy right through. The rooms have double beds and DH is welcome to stay with you. Most rooms have spas too, for water births. Going to sign paperwork & have a tour next week.


----------



## Melainey

Oh Jayne sorry honey xxx 

Ababa you crack me up hahaha 

Abby that sounds cute :)

I haven't bogged into a hospital yet? Should I have? My doctor is useless,I don't have a clue about being pregnant in this country! Haha


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks girls, supposed to see mum today but feel so emotional I can't face it. I know that makes me such a bad person. Going to be a hard day.

Got given some freelance work at my old job for two days this week so going to have to get over it!


----------



## Lisasmith

Holy fuck I'm so happy!!!! Yay Maddy yay Ginny!! Goodness me <3


----------



## ginny83

Lainey - yep, you should because most people have their first hospital appointment around 14-18 weeks and the hospital takes over your care from your GP. If you don't have your heart set on a particular hospital to go to, just go to your GP and ask for a referral to the nearest maternity hospital. The GP usually faxes the referral straight to the hospital and then they send you out a letter with your first appointment. I'm actually surprised your GP hasn't done this already! Or you can always just call a hospital yourself and ask how can you book in. Occasionally they have a self referral system where you don't need to have a GP referral.

Maddy - I never knew that about low progesterone, I always thought it was an early loss issue. Well I'll know what I'll be doing tomorrow! And that's great with being proactive about getting the hospital you want :) 

Jayney - sorry to hear about AF :( I always feel terrible when I get excited by people's charts then AF turns up! I was a very good looking chart though! You're not a bad person at all, I think it's for the best to have a day to yourself if you're feeling down. Hopefully tomorrow will be a fresh start and you can bring good vibes to your mum x

LOL at the doggy calendar!


----------



## Taralyn_m

Jayne- so sorry af got you.

Lainy- it can depend on where you live how the hospital thing works, where I am if you are going to the local hospital you just book with a gp that does obs and they follow you through the pregnancy and book you in, but if you are going to the bigger hospital in the next regional city you have to book yourself in there and have shared care.


edit- oops, pressed the button by accident and wasn't finished!

Abby & N2W- lmao at the doggy style calender!!!

Lisa - congratulations to your friend, that is wonderful! and what a great birthdate to have. I had a friend in highschool whose last name was Smith that had the birth date 5/6/78, we were questioned by the police one day when we may or may not have been 16 and drinking in the park :/ and the officer wouldn't believe her when she gave her name and birth-date!!

I have had a bit of a temp dip today, FX it's not AF... I was really hoping to get at least a 10 day LP... if not a BFP . Stay away witchy poo!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah, it depends on where you live. Ask your gp :) depends if you go private or public too. Lainey pop we have the same due date!


----------



## Melainey

Thanks ladies :) I think my GP said something about 20 weeks and shared care but she didn't go into detail! Since I moved to a smaller town I'm hoping I get in here! I think I will go see a doctor tomorrow, it may not be my normal one, and just get a referral to go to the hospital cause I'd rather deal with them now :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Yay yay yay!!!! Awesome news Ginny !!! Maddy so good for you to have your bfp confirmed too! So very happy for you both!

Jayney sorry about AF - liking abs advice about looking on the bright side - easier said than done but still great advice!

Amanda you should become a comedian - lol at doggy calendar!

Lainey I hope you're surviving that storm and that D gets home to you safely!

Hi to Missie, major and Lisa have missed you all!

Lots of love to everyone else too !!

Bedtime for me now as I am exhausted after presentation night at school - another long day tomorrow and then holidays!!!

Night xx


----------



## Abby27

Ladies i need some advice. i did a test last night and faint faint second line (FRER test). DH can see it, but as you have to hold it in the light he doesnt quite believe it. so this morning i did a second test, actually i woke up and had to wee early, so collected it in a little cup, and then took the test with that wee when i got up. its still there but still super faint. i guess im only 9dpo, but shouldnt my test today be stronger?

also, getting my period pimple! i was so excited last night, and now im thinking its a chemical preg, which if that is the case at least i got sperm to egg....there is no way you would see this in a photo, but its there. 

i guess all i can do is wait....?????


----------



## Taralyn_m

I'm not sure if I read it in this thread or another one, but someone said that hcg doesn't double daily to start with and you might be more likely to see a darker test a couple of days after a very faint positive? Also two tests in one box may have slightly different sensitivities too. FX it sticks Abs, I think you will get a darker one tomorrow morning :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

ive taken all three in the box, and all three have varying degrees of faint line. the darkest is from fresh wee, not stored up wee.


well the good thing about being a poas addict is that i know ive never had this before. im MAD at DH who refuses to get excited about a faint line. any way i have to go to work now. i dont know if im excited, scared, or mad...i do know will be hard to focus on work!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Omg Abby! You are the tri-fecta!!! I love when BFPs come in 3s!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Fx'd it gets darker every day and I would like to see pics please :)


----------



## Abby27

Rosie i tried, but you really cant see it in a pic (my camera is shit which doesnt help). and to be honest last nights is darker. at least DH confirmed he can actually see it. i was stupid to show him an evap line last month, so now he is on a thing that faint lines mean nothing....

a line is a line yeah?

any way i bought my tests in to show a close friend at work who knows we are trying (weird much!)....and then i think i will spend a stupid amount on FRERs. ive got this fear that im just going to keep taking tests and watch the line dissapear. but i guess at it stands right now its there. so whatever happens sperm met egg, and egg implanted. yeah?


----------



## Abby27

actually i think you sort of see it in one pic, i will post on TG


----------



## Lisasmith

Holy shit abs! Yeah in the early early days it can take a few days to get darker


----------



## Abby27

Smithy I could hug you...so I shouldnt freak out just yet that Its not really a bfp?

Got af light cramps, which is a bit early for me...


----------



## MajorBee

Yay for Ginny & Abs!!! Looks like the NRB & D?? (what was Dec again?) are paying off girls! Abs, still early days hon - definitely a line & definitely sperm has met egg at the womb bar & snuggled itself in your uterus baby! Looking forward to hearing about your next tests!!

Hugs Jayne - sorry about the AF. Its more than okay to have a down emotional day. I agree with Ginny, there was a lot looking good with your chart, great LP. Take care x

Hi everyone else :flower:


----------



## Lisasmith

No, not at all! If you're not having progress with lines in 3-4 days is be worried but not at the moment. Cramps are very normal in early pregnancy too, your uterus is kinda saying "oh holy shit, we have to grow"


----------



## MajorBee

I got early cramps with both my pregnancies Abs...


----------



## MajorBee

Put your BFP on your chart Abs :)


----------



## Abby27

I'm too scared...cause of todays lighter result. Is it possible that hcg is higher for me in the afternoon? 

Also I'm so sorry for being a forum hog, and being all about me. I had planned to be a little calmer with my announcement. And more respectful, so I'm very sorry


----------



## Lisasmith

Yep, I know plenty of people who have crappy fmu. Hcg is usually higher in the evenings I believe


----------



## number2woohoo

You clearly just have crappy wee. Bahaha. 

Agree with the consensus - it is so very early that the HCG is only just there. Give it 2 days before you start to panic. 

Don't want to hear anything so silly as to apologising for being a forum hog - we all take turns around here, we all get support when needed - and we all celebrate the others' successes. 

Now what I want to know is - who's next? Because we get BFP's in PAIRS around here! So I am confident there will be another one before Christmas!!!

Very happy for you lovey xo


----------



## MajorBee

Abby27 said:


> I'm too scared...cause of todays lighter result. Is it possible that hcg is higher for me in the afternoon?
> 
> Also I'm so sorry for being a forum hog, and being all about me. I had planned to be a little calmer with my announcement. And more respectful, so I'm very sorry

Oh Abs don't apologise! We're all so freakin' excited!! :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

Abs - wahoo for a BFP!! A line is a line on FRER :)

I'm never 100% happy with the lines until the test line is darker than the control line - which doesn't happen (for me) until I'm well past AF if due. You'll feel much more confident once AF's due date passes :)

How concentrated your pee is can change how dark the line is too. Dark wee = darker line

And look how high your temp is this morning! Mine's the same basically. 

I did all my tests again this morning (FRER, supermarket brand, 2 x ICs) and they all took ages to "load up" - totally freaked me out!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Firstly, so sorry I can't catch up on everything right now, I will go back though. Just lookedfor some key posts!

Maddy - great line!! I am so bloody happy for you! And on the first go! go you good thing!! Congrats!

OMG!!! GINNY!!! I didn't know about yours, so this one was a total surprise! I am so bloody happy for you, and what great timing after your appointment, you know how much support you will get! congrats hun. 

Abs - such great news - the DBF paid off in a big way! so excited for you, I'm doing a little dance! I am sure you're positive - I got nothing at 11dpo, so it's normal for you to be so faint at 9dpo. Yay!!

Hope everyone else is well! I will catch up when I can, but at the moment, computer access is limited, so it will hopefully be today, buut possibly tomorrow!

Trifecta! love it! Is there anyone who is still at testing time atm, or did we get 3 from 3? yay! 

Next pair looks like it will be Angel & Nana! :)


----------



## Maddy40

Yay Abs! Don't worry about the continued almost-not-there lines, the nurse told me yesterday that HCG only doubles every 36 - 72 hours initially (every woman is different) so you may not see a quick change in the darkness of the line.


----------



## Abby27

Thanks maddy, thats really good to know. It's funny the things that are going through my head...excited, freaked, worried, wanting to do a dance! A bit teary...I honestly never thought is see a second line.

Still early days, so I will try and control myself


----------



## lisamfr

Oh Abby congratulations how exciting. I am soo happy for you. xx


----------



## cossime

Abby, I'm so freaking excited for you hun!!! You are the most committed person I have come across and are so worthy of those beautiful double lines!! Try and stay calm (as much as possible anyway!). You are still super ealry so give yourself 2-3 more days for your lines to get darker. Don't forget, me and Lisafr had cramps from 8dpo onwards right through to 5 weeks so everything sounds really good!! Oh and your sensitive nipples were spot on then!!! I agree, you need to put that positive result on your chart!! When is your AF actually due? You can bet your bottom dollar that your line will be darker then:) Also, if it make you feel any better, I pee in the evenings that gave me a darker line too :) Now Ab's my little POAS addict...I suggest peeing on the cb digital at 12DPO and watchiong the magic word appear ;)

OMG I'm going to have update the watch list!!!! Love you!! xxxx


----------



## cossime

Melainey said:


> I haven't bogged into a hospital yet? Should I have? My doctor is useless,I don't have a clue about being pregnant in this country! Haha

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Lainey you crack me up!!! I haven't 'bogged' into a hospital yet either however, I have 'booked' into my hospital! Actually got a call last night from the midwife I elected to see me through this pregnancy as she saw me right throughout my pregnancy with T. It was lovely to hear from her:) Lainey, 20 weeks seems kind fo late to have your first visit? I would check again with either the hospital directly or via your GP but from the sounds of it, they don't appear to have idea :shrug: My first hospital appointment is at 12+ weeks (in Januray)


----------



## cossime

*Thursday Watch List!!! 13/12/2012*

*Two Week Waiter&#8217;s*
Tarelyn: 9DPO
Major Bee: 10DPO

*Waiting to Ovulate*
Angel: CD15
Newbie (nana): CD11
Jayney: CD1

*13* :bfp: *&#8216;s!!!*
2Mums: 22 weeks - it's a BOY!!!!!! EDD: 13th April
LLMP: 17 weeks; EDD: May
Number2: 17 weeks; EDD: 24th May
Lisa S (Smithy): 14 weeks; EDD: 14th June
Melainey: 13 weeks; EDD: 14th June
Rosie: 13 weeks; EDD: 18th June
Mum 2 Quigley (Squeegs): 13 weeks; EDD: 17th June
MissieT: 10 weeks; EDD: 10th July
Lisafr: 10 weeks; EDD: 9th July
cossime: 9 weeks; EDD: 16th July, 2013
:bfp: *Maddy:* :bfp: *4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!* :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:bfp:*Ginny:* :bfp: *3.5 weeks!!!!!!*:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:bfp: *Abby:* :bfp: *3.5 weeks!!!!!!!!!*:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Lisasmith

If you're doing shared care Lainey 20 weeks seems normal to switch to hospital visits, see the doctor! 

Abs, screw containing yourself! Be happy honey you deserve this


----------



## Lisasmith

Who ca


----------



## Melainey

YAY ABBY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so very very very very very happy for you and DH xx 

Hi :hi: Major, how are you honey? 

Missy how are you sweetheart?

Hey squiggles :) 

Cossie why haven't you BOGGED into hospital yet hehehe :rofl: My phone is re tarded! hahah 

Thanks for the info ladies, I don't want to have shared care cause my doctors are clearly useless so I think I will give the hospital a call and ask them what the story is! I don't really know what i'm actually asking but I will just go with the flow haha :haha: 

Also I woke up to some HORRIBLE cramps and I thought I was going to poop my pants hahaha! I'm really just hoping that it wasn't the food last night !


----------



## number2woohoo

Lainey it's prob from too much ice cream. Lol.


----------



## Rosie_PA

All these BFPs are so exciting!!!! :happydance: whose next???? Nana and Angel???


----------



## Rosie_PA

Misread the catch up, looks like Tara and Major are next, then Nana :jo: and Angel! :)


----------



## Taralyn_m

peeing on sticks obsessively here! Nothing yet! :xmas13:


----------



## ginny83

oh I've been doing some serious POAS! Since 7am yesterday I think I have POAS every time I've peed! I'll post a pic of my collection soon haha


----------



## Lisasmith

I want to see that collection Ginny!


----------



## Melainey

I forgot about all the ice cream, and the crisps and the doughnuts!! haha I never normally eat that much crap in one day but what else was I to do with the power out and no husband :winkwink: 

I want to see your collection ginnybum :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

These are my ICs. Two different brands of course, can't ever be too trustful. The first 2 are am and pm yesterday and then am and pm today although bottom ones are still wet (charming)

https://i49.tinypic.com/t56n2x.jpg

These are the FRERs and supermarket brand ones from yesterday and today

https://i49.tinypic.com/35m1g8w.jpg

I don't know why I'm taking so many! Just feel like it :)


----------



## MissieT

Abby - so so happy for you :) Congratulations :D
Ginny - love your collection :)


----------



## Melainey

YAY Ginny, love the collection :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Those are some beautiful lines Ginny!!!!! Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Some people collect spoons, some collect antiques - Ginny collects sticks that have been weed on.


----------



## Abby27

Well ankle is broken, in 2 places (so both sides of foot) dh is being very silent, probably because when I broke the other one last year it was super stressful. 

Doctor was not very nice re the pregnancy and told me to come back when its a darker line...then told me bad statistics on holding a pregnancy this early. Any way will find out just how broken the ankle is tomorrow....let's hope for no surgery!
Just sent dh to get me crutches and pregnancy tests..not being mobile will force me to control m poas addiction


----------



## Abby27

Hey Ginny, great collection, your 7am ones seem lighter too? Yaay not just me


----------



## Trying2b2mums

abby congrats!!!! (not about the ankle, take care of yourself) Dont listen to DR re the bad statistics

ginny- i thought i was bad about the sticks, so glad you have more than me!! :) 

big hello to everyone else!! sorry for the lame catch up!


----------



## Abby27

Hey Ginny, great collection, your 7am ones seem lighter too? Yaay not just me


----------



## Newbie32

Oh abs that's terrible about your ankle! Ignore stupid doc and negative talk, as you've seen on this site, there aren't loads of cp's, I'm so excited for you!

Loving the Poas evidence gin!!!

Finally home and knackered....we had quite a large night last night and deadset nearly missed our flight home....very close to a disaster!

Four more days in this job.....mixed feelings and starting to get a bit sad I'm leaving some really special friends :(


----------



## Melainey

Oh Abby you poor thing! :hugs: don't listen to the doctors!I don't know why they are so heartless! I effing hate them

Hi amber x


----------



## Maddy40

Grr doctors, Abby yours and Lainey's must be siblings or something. Grumpy bestards, both of them! I wish I could send you my GP, she is sooo lovely.

I have a quandry today....we are hosting a big Xmas party with friends next weekend and obviously we're not telling anyone our news just yet. But the moment anyone sees me without a champagne or white wine in my hand the questions will start. So I'm off to the bottle-o to research alcohol-free champagne! Boo!


----------



## Melainey

There are some really yummy non alcoholic beers and champagnes out there  that's what I'll be drinking when I eventually get home haha yum yum


----------



## ginny83

abs - yeah I think mine get darker as the hours/days progress. They all don't really matter that much anyway since I think how dilute your pee is affects it too. With the last pregnancy I thought one of my tests were too faint so I held my wee for ages and then I got a super dark line! I'll find the link to the post! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/988461-journey-2-2-angels-11.html#post19872795

Maddy - I have my friend's Christmas party to go to on Saturday. They know I'm not a big drinker but they would think it's weird if I had none. I actually think I'm going to have one drink. I've never had any alcohol except half a glass of champers at a wedding and on NYE when I was pg with M. But I feel like I've put my life so much on hold this year for nothing. So I think I'm going to just have one and sip at it the whole night. I'm praying everyone's too full to want to go out afterwards!

Newbie - I'm excited for your new job! You can still keep in touch with the people you like from the old place - you'll probably be happier to see them too now :)


AFM - I went and saw a GP today. They wouldn't give me a repeat beta hcg straight away, I have to get one test done first go tomorrow and get the results and if he thinks they're low then he'll order a repeat. Useless! I told him I know they will be low since I'm only 3+3! Anyway, can't be bothered arguing. He also told me the spiel about how HPT are bad because they stress people out - usually it would just mean your AF is a couple of days late rather than a miscarriage. I'm assuming he was talking about chemicals. Like your doc Abs I think he thought I should wait until AF was late. I don't care, I only saw him for his script pad - I would order my own bloods if I could.

He also refused to get my progesterone tested as he thought there was no since since I've never had an "early" miscarriage. I thought about telling him what you said Maddy, but just decided I'll ask at the RMC and just pray it's not to late to start treatment if needed.

Thanks for the admiration of my pregnancy tests :) Gotta celebrate the few things my body can do well pregnancy wise!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Some doctors are tools! They get paid the same regardless - it would be nice if they just ordered the tests to give you peace of mind!!!


----------



## Melainey

Your doctor songs like a tool Ginny :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Interesting Ginny...the FS had to specifically explain the progesterone/early loss things to me, so that's why I remember it so clearly. He def told me that any loss before 12 weeks is called an *early loss* but perhaps that's FS-talk rather than GP-talk :) At the time the term *early loss* really grated on me because (to me) it kind of implied a group of cells, and I felt like it was more than that you know. But he explained at 11 or 12 weeks bub stops getting progesterone from the corpus luteam and the placenta takes over that role. If the placenta isn't established properly or doesn't produce sufficient progesterone then there's a great risk of pregnancy loss. He said that's believed to be why so many people seem to have losses around 11 weeks. Anyways, it's all semantics I guess - that doctor is bollocks! Can you ring the recurrent miscarriage clinic? Maybe they will be able to give you some advice?


----------



## ginny83

I already called them they're happy for me just to come in at 6 weeks since I already have an appointment scheduled for then.

Sorry, when I said he said early loss - he meant early in the 1st tri. I know my first loss is still technically considered early in the hospitals eyes too because the baby measured under 12 or 14 weeks (can't remember exactly how they define it)

I'm already starting to get over it all. I feel really emotional after seeing the doc tonight. I'm gonna get the results tomorrow and then just wait until the RMC appointment - what will be will be. I feel like I'm chasing my tail sometimes


----------



## Abby27

Maddy, go with some appletizer, its lovely and looks wine or champagne.
The woman I saw today wasn't my gp, but a doctor in the same clinic who could fit me in. She said I have to 6 weeks before what I do/take affects the baby, but I think she was fobbing me off. The is a nice lady ambo here who heard me tell the nurse about the test, and she said, a line is a line congratulations....that was nice.
I don't know why doctors one treat us like idiots or two don't recognize and try and treat carefully around our anxiety. My file has an alert "has anxiety disorder" I think they read this and think I'm stupid.

Any way just amusing myself in the er, I really hope they don't need to operate


----------



## MissieT

Oh no Abby what did you do to your foot?


----------



## Abby27

I.broke my ankle!!! It looks like fat *******s foot


----------



## MissieT

Oh no! Fingers crossed that you don't need surgery and that your fat foot is not too painful ;)


----------



## Taralyn_m

abs- crap about your foot, but so excited for you that you are pregnant. poo to the doc.. they can be insensitive sometimes. :hugs:

Maddy- I used to drink ginger ale or a softdrink and say it had vodka in it! hehehe the appeltize is a good idea and there are also some non alcoholic pink champagnes that are tasty. 'I'm driving' or 'I'm on the "insert ridiculously restrictive diet here" diet' can also work. 

ginny- :hugs: its understandable that this is an emotional time for you, that doc is a dick too. It sounds like the clinic will give you much better care.


----------



## number2woohoo

Newbie: the ones that are real friends you will keep in touch with.

Ginny can you get to another doc for a prog level? Though I think 6 wks is t too late to start it so prob no need to panic.

Abs how's the foot? xo


----------



## Abby27

Well got admitted to the ward around midnight, watched some DVDs on my laptop (remember the BBC series pressgang? I hope I get out today, the surgeon is going to come and talk to me about options. I never thought I'd have to tell so many people soon! Nurses, doctors, then other patients heat and talk to me about it. So normally on cd 10 I spot a little, fingers crossed not today!


----------



## Abby27

Nana, its hard leaving work friends behind. One of the reasons I usually stay too long in jobs! But you will stay in touch! When do you start the new job? Enjoy your last few days!


----------



## Taralyn_m

Good morning Abby, 
I hope they are taking good care of you in the hospital. I think I do remember press gang, was it on abc? 

Well, here I am at 10dpo..... :happydance: did a FRER this morning and it was negative. My temp keeps going up though. I am trying to stay focused on just having a longer LP.

I have an assignment due tonight that I am not even half finished and I have a stupid work function today that I can't get out of. On the bright side, my supervisor is retiring! She is really difficult to work with and often downright rude, I can't wait to work with someone new and fresh who isn't all bitter and twisted! So one more week of nodding and smiling and pretending I don't care that she just spoke to me like I'm a piece of something she just stepped in, and she will be gone!!!! (sorry, she really is that bad!)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning ladies! Abs praying your foot heals quickly!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning everyone! Good news all round!

My good news is that I have finally caught up & I have also figured out how to leave bnb open on my phone in a separate tab so it is always on hand! Finally! Lol its pretty good! 

Abs, hope you're doing ok. It's kinda exciting to tell people you don't know!.I find you get a strange reaction, almost Like people don't consider you pregnant until after 12 weeks. Pregnancy had to start somewhere, there is no reason you're not going to deliver a happy, healthy baby.

Nana, glad you're home! Xx

Tara, I have you pegged for Amy's twin!

Hi everyone else! Hope you're well! So good to be back here! Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

number2woohoo said:


> Ginny can you get to another doc for a prog level? Though I think 6 wks is t too late to start it so prob no need to panic.

ISN'T too late, that was supposed to read 6 weeks ISN'T too late!!!!!
Blimey, worst typo ever - here, let me make you feel EVEN WORSE about things.


----------



## ginny83

I got what you meant number2 :)

I called the clinic again as I had to ask them a question anyway about a pathology slip C needs to go get done. At the end I just said you sure it's OK that I'm not coming in until I'm 6 weeks and the lady (different one to the other day) said yep, once you're pg the first appointment is 6 weeks. So I'm just going to try and not thing about progesterone stuff anymore - I've always made it past 6 weeks so I can just start it then if I actually do need it. 

Thanks for all your kind words again ladies, I'm feeling a bit better today compared to last night. 

How's everyone else going?

Newbie, glad you're back - I missed you!

2mums - miss you too!


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :) 

Squiggles great to have you back :) 

Abby hoping for a speedy recovery :) 

Hi to everyone else :)

Had another nightmare last night! Haha soooooo over these bad dreams!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies, I'm sorry I'm not really up to a long update right now. Bloodtest today shows my HCG has barely changed and things are not looking good. More blood tests on Wednesday next week but the clinic staff were careful not to get my hopes up. I'm yet to find the right words to tell DH :( I'm thinking they call it a chemical as today is still only CD29.

I know there's nothing I could have done differently but I feel like such a failure. Merry bloody ho ho ho!


----------



## Melainey

Ohhhhh Maddy I dint know what to say :hugs: I have everything crossed for you honey xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny, that's great hun. Just take it a day at a time! 

Lainey, your dreams are just too funny, I can only imagine. Lol xx

Maddy, hun, hang in there! They are trained, especially in their field, .it to get people's hopes up. Doesn't mean you can't get a good outcome! Hope your levels jump sky high next test. I've got everything crossed for you, I've even crossed the legs of all the pants on the clothes line! Thinking of you! Xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Maddy ditto to what they said above. I have everything crossed that it will be ok. Sending lots and lots of love xoxo


----------



## Rosie_PA

I agree Maddy, things may still be ok! I will keep everything crossed for you Hun! Xx


----------



## Trying2b2mums

abs- hope your feeling alright, your poor ankles!!! 

maddy- keeping everything crossed, i agree with the others, its their job to maintain a level head but doesnt mean bad news all the time, stay positive! xx

ginny- still so thrilled for you!!! and thanks, miss you, and everyone too!

caught up with my cousin and his fiance today, havent seen him in about 20 years, we were about 9 yrs old at a family wedding last time we were in the same room, he's from my dads side of the family, but my mums house is only about 30 min from a a lot of his side of the family up here, so that was a nice surprise. My grandma and [other] aunt and her son (5 yrs old, she had him IVF at 41 yrs), fly in tomorrow, so will be a little busier, but still try to check in!!!


----------



## ginny83

Maddy, so sorry that you have to experience this type of rollercoaster x like the others have said, there's still a chance it will work out xx 

Thinking of you x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

2mums, sounds great! Glad you're enjoying it, I bet your mum loves having you around again! Xx


----------



## ginny83

2mums - so glad you're having a good time :)

I got my hcg results back from yesterday. they were 26 - which I know can be normal for 10DPO and obviously it has to start somewhere, but seems so low :(

But...... last pregnancy my hcg at 14DPO was 314! So, even if they doubled ever 24 hours, it'd only get to around 100 :( 

Anyway, I got a repeat slip, so I can get them done again. I think I'll wait until Monday, since I'll be 14DPO by then.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Gin, wait as long as you can without going insane! Mine was 37 and that was at 15 dpo. Then it only went up to 387 5 days later! So everyone is different, doesn't mean it won't rise nicely! (or slowly) It's your turn for a good run! Xx


----------



## ginny83

oh wow I forgot that shell! I guess i was just comparing it to the last pregnancy

thanks for your good news story though :)


----------



## Taralyn_m

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> Morning everyone! Good news all round!
> 
> My good news is that I have finally caught up & I have also figured out how to leave bnb open on my phone in a separate tab so it is always on hand! Finally! Lol its pretty good!
> 
> Abs, hope you're doing ok. It's kinda exciting to tell people you don't know!.I find you get a strange reaction, almost Like people don't consider you pregnant until after 12 weeks. Pregnancy had to start somewhere, there is no reason you're not going to deliver a happy, healthy baby.
> 
> Nana, glad you're home! Xx
> 
> Tara, I have you pegged for Amy's twin!
> 
> Hi everyone else! Hope you're well! So good to be back here! Xx



wait, is Angel Amy? I'm having trouble keeping up with who has what real name vs nick vs forum name :blush: . Can someone make me up a cheat sheet?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abby is Amy.

Angel is Cathie.

There is a cheat sheet on page 1 of this thread with most people's names on it...maybe everyones, i can't remember!


----------



## Taralyn_m

Thanks!


----------



## Taralyn_m

ok, I've been tossing up if I should say anything, it could be nothing still..... twice today on FRER I have had a line so faint that I'm not sure it is it. You have to turn it on the right angle under a good light or outside, DW can see it too but we are both dubious and don't want to get our hopes up. I am not sure if it is pink or not. The line was visible at about 7 mins.

I have peed on so many sticks I have run out of cheapies, I have 2 FRER's left. The last one I did was about 8pm. I'm going a little crazy here DW keeps telling me to try and relax until I can test in the morning. :wacko:


----------



## ginny83

put a pic up tara :)


----------



## Taralyn_m

I did try but you can't see it in the photo! It's really that faint.


----------



## ginny83

hmm sounds like you're going to have to wait until tomorrow then - hope it gets darker :)


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry for the absence girls, madly packing!!!! Move day tomorrow...ew. 

Hopefully can catch up properly tomorrow afternoon with a cider by the pool!!!!

Much love and hope everyone has had a good week xxx

Ps, fx Tara...and maddy I'm keeping everything crossed even if you're not around here xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Maddy really praying your hcg levels sky rocket hun! X


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh how exciting Tara! Praying this is it for you hun! Hopefully there will be a very clear second line tomorrow! X


----------



## Melainey

Ginny I'm sure that they will rise honey Xx 

Maddy still have everything crossed for you doll Xx 

Tara hopefully this it's it for you  x

Angelcakes how are you honey? Xx

Newbie hope everything goes well with move Xx

Looks like I got my sex drive back ladies and had the most AMAZING sex :winkwink: hehe xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lainey - I'm going well - tired after a very busy week but thankful to be on school hold as of today :) also excited that it is only 3+6 until we get the keys to our new place! Can't wait! Are you excited about having D home??? Enjoy your time together! X


----------



## Rosie_PA

Ginny, go to this website, it's a chart for average HCGs based on DPO. Your number is perfect Hun! 

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

Tara, Fx'd Hun!!! Can't want to see a picture!!

Nana good luck with the move! Xx

Laineypoo glad your sex drive is back!!! Lol :rofl:

Angel you have got to be so excited! Best feeling walking into your new home!!! 

Hope everyone is having sweet dreams! I'm off to make raviolis today! Will post Facebook pics! Quite the process! Also telling my brother and sister about the baby tomorrow!!! It's starting to feel real!!! :flower:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Tara, poss! Poss! I thought you might be our second pair! Good luck! 

Nana, hope the weekend doesn't leave you feeling too busted!

Angel, glad its all over! Xx looks like your temp it taking a dip to get ready for ov! Might see a little rise today! Have you managed to get in any action in all the busy-ness? How did P end up going with that Job?

Lainey, glad you're back in action!

Rosie, how exciting! Do you have anything special planned to tell them?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

dunno how I forgot to tell you this in my last post, but DH woke me up this morning saying he needs help. 
He woke up toDSS with the wipes and said what are you doing? DSS said 'cleaning the lounge room'. He did a poo in his pull up this morning and part of it fell out the side (he is almost toilet trained, but we just put cheap pull ups on him at night time, so clearly they aren't as good as nappies & don't hold as much. lol) so he thought he would be in trouble, so he got his stool out of the cupboard so he could reach his wipes on the shelf in his room and he started trying to clean up the poo. Lucky DH got up, or we would have been in a hell of a mess! haha 
I cleaned the carpet up (after changing DSS) and it's all good now, just thought I'd share how my day started. lol


----------



## Taralyn_m

I have done 2 FRER this morning, one at 5 am and one just now but both are BFN :nope:
Not sure what we were seeing in the two yesterday, maybe some tests just have a very faint line where the + would come up? DW is still telling me to relax, she doesn't want me to test any more for a couple of days. I will try and hold out.


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh shell, what a little sweetheart he is! That's gorgeous. 

Fx Tara. 

Yay for you Lainey! Mine is still on vacation on Hawaii and probably won't come back until after the baby comes


----------



## Lisasmith

Angel and nana I can't wait until you're in your new homes!


----------



## Taralyn_m

M2Q- lmao at the poo disaster! :haha: So lucky DH got up in time.

Everyone- thanks for all the support :hugs: This process is quite a roller coaster ride, I am going to try and take DW's advice and just leave it for a couple of days. Even if I am not pregnant, I am currently at 11dpo with no period and that is awesome! Thanks to everyone who suggested the supplements to extend LP, they look to have made a difference already. 

Abs - I hope your feeling alright and your ankle gets better soon

Maddy- I'm sorry I didn't read through all the posts properly earlier, I have everything crossed for you too.


Lainey- yay for returning mojo.. enjoy;)

Angel and Nana- moving sucks, but it will be wonderful once you are settled into your new homes!


----------



## Melainey

Tara don't be disheartened honey, even if is not a bfp, which I'm still hopeful for you, at least your lp has lengthened! X

Angel soooooo excited for you his to be moving into your new house xxx 

Shelly, so cute about dss, you hot a little darling there :) thankfully DH got up in time, before major feaster tho :) x 

Abby, hopefully the recovery is not too bad x

As for me, yay I have a day with D ! He had his Christmas party, which is poo cause I can't drink haha but all good cause he gets to see his friends, :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Haha yep, he's a very sweet little boy! My nieces were so excited when I told them I'm having a baby, they keep dancing on my tummy with their fingers & tickling me & saying hi Quigley I love you. They keep asking how my baby sleeps & when will it wake up and heaps of other cute questions. Lol I'm trying to get dss to get excited, he's a year younger & isn't very affectionate, so I am thinking it will take a bit of encouragement 

Lainey, enjoy your day!! LOL at the 'feasting' while talking about poo! Haha

Tara, good Luck! Hang in there! Still think you'll see another line! 

Smithy, are you past your ms yet, or does it still come & go?


----------



## Melainey

Awwww that's so cute about your nieces :)


Haha at feaster ;-) hahaha :rofl: although with kids you just never know haha


----------



## Lisasmith

It still comes and goes but at the moment it's just epic food aversions which sucks


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies well no temp rise yet but am guessing it will happen tomorrow or the next day. Got a BD in late last night and may be lucky enough to get another one in today or tomorrow hoping that covers us!

Paul's job didn't work out in the end - they made a bunch of empty promises to get him to come in for an interview and then didn't follow thru on them in the official job offer so he turned them down - his current job is fine the other one was just way closer to home - not worth it in the end tho :)

Took our doggies out again today and then braved the shops - nearly there with the Christmas shopping - only a few to go!

How have everyone's days been?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Smithy, hope you get to eat what you want soon and not feel sick! it must be like a distant dream to you. lol 

Angel, annoying when people do that. why bother to waste his time when they know they can't go for it. fair enough if he didn't have a good job already, but they were silly to think he would settle for less. I think thats enough to cover it. especially if you can sneak an extra one in! 

Lainey - you never do know with kids. lol I don't think my stomach could have coped with a 'feaster' LOL

Goodnight my loves!!

ps 2mums, I'm missing you around here! you're doing such a great job of keeping up with it! I still miss you!

Nana, hope the move has been a success and you & DH can have some (lots) of cider (or tequila) and have crazy drunken sex and pass out and then end up duffered in 2 weeks!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, first chance to check in all day.

It's been a disaster of a day. Worst removalists I've ever had. They dropped/scratched/broke so much stuff, then I had to sort out the 'insurance claim' with the 'manager' and as soon as they had left he called me back and said nothing had happened...blah blah blah...and whilst he was calling me back, my poor little kitty who I thought was just unsettled from the move lost all coordination in her back legs. Severe tick poisoning. She's at the vet now, and they aren't sure if she will make it :( she is 15 and they don't recover well when they are old :(

Top that off with a full house of (broken) furniture and dh is out all night at his annual 'big syrup' with his mates and I've just stopped unpacking literally about to collapse.

Sorry for not commenting on anything else, I haven't caught up and seriously need my bed (which at least isn't broken)

Much love girls, I'm thinking of you and will catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## ginny83

oh no newbie :( That sounds like a truly horrible moving experience!!

Poor kitty to - I hope they're able to make her better!

x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh Nana what a disaster!!! You poor thing! They better get it sorted for you and pay for the damages!! And poor kitty! Just breaks my heart! Praying she's ok and pulls through!! Sending lots of love!! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh nana :( huge hugs love xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls, no chance of those removalists cooperating, will have to see if there is any way to deal with it through the group I booked them with...

House is a mess! But puppies are happy...

Should find out about little Gussie this morning I hope x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh nana, you poor thing! Surely today will be a better day! Hope kitty is fine & can find the strength to pull through! Can you go to fair trading with the removalist? I would be furious. You must be so over it, especially after such a big week! Xx


----------



## Taralyn_m

Nana- I'm sorry about your kitty, I really hope she pulls through :hugs:

I have had an exhausting evening, we drove 2 hours to Melbourne yesterday for a christmas party and on the way back I get a panicked call from a very close friend, her partner had slipped over and they were waiting for an ambulance as she broke her foot. We have 1 ambulance in the district and the local hospital has stopped doing emergancy after hours due to funding cuts :growlmad:

They ended up being sent 40mins away to another hospital, they waited for 4 hours before they could see anyone and then were stuck because they got discharged at midnight with no car. I drove there to pick them up, arrived back at her place after 1am. She fell again trying to get up the front step on her crutches and it took us quite some time to get her up. 

By the time we managed to get her tucked up in bed and settled my car battery was flat because I had left the lights on in my car:dohh: I have just arrived home finally now after organising a jump start for my car this morning.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

nana- dont know how you're dealing, have some cider, is noon too early to start? I hope its good news for the kitty, those ticks are terrible things!! 

fx for ginny and tara

shell - cute dss story!! 

i have completely forgotten everything else, sincere apologies. Its been crazy here, 8 people in the one house, we had our family bake day, my cousin is a little cookoo and im being nice about that, so we're all on edge and stressed and tired, and I didnt have a good nights sleep so just trying to maintain normal brain function and sanity at this point. Love and miss you all heaps!!


----------



## Melainey

Angel, that sucks about P's job!I gate when people do that! At least it's almost time to move into your new house :) still haven't found your present yet (it's very specific and seriously can't find any, but guy said should be in, in three new year :) ) soooooo haven't forgotten at all Xx

Nanna that is do awful about your furniture! They seem like absolute dicks! And your poor kitty! I pray she's ok honey! Nothing worse than losing an animal :hugs: Xx

taralyn I hope your friend is ok :) go get some sleep!

Abby hope your for is healing nicely! 

I'm wrecked today! Think the flu is on its way! :( my while body aches! Went to D's Christmas party yesterday, winch was great but I was knackered! Before the party d pulled into the underground car park soooooo I could have a nap haha :) made such a difference! Feel into bed when I got home and had to massage myself cause if the pain! Screen my forearms hurt! Go away flu :(


----------



## Abby27

Hi guys, I'm home at last.
Nana I hope the cat is ok, will be sending prayers.
Moving sucks so much. Just do a little bit each day and then give yourself a reward!

Maddy any further news? Keeping my fx love!

Yesterday was heaps painful, but being home is better. Ankle doesnt hurt as much, but its in a huge temporary cast cause of the swelling and its so heavy, so when I get up to go to the loo its painful. 

Was nervous about taking another frer, so when dh went to the shops I managed to get the test in the bathroom and take it. Two sweet lines, no squinting required. Nit the same colour but two lines. I hope this test convinces dh more, he still isn't sure. 

Tara wait it out a little bit more! Sounds like a bad night of falls!


----------



## Lisasmith

Show us abs! Glad you're home x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh Lainey! The flu has been awful already this year, truly hope you aren't getting it!!

Nana- hope poor Gussie is ok :(

Abs- so happy lines are getting darker!!!! I agree with Lisa, post a pic!! (you know we love them!!)


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, just checking in before the last run to drop off the truck, then I'm going to sit back with a cider and catch up on all the pages I have missed!

I heard from the vet, Gussie took a turn for the worse last night and her breathing got really bad, they managed to stabilize her tho, and do at the moment she is no better than she was, but no worse either....hopefully we will have better news tomorrow...

Mega catch up will be posted tonight when I have cider in hand! 

Much love and thanks so much for all the well wishes, you girls are amazing xxx


----------



## Abby27

Oh nana, I hope she is ok! Fur children are just as dear to us. Bug hugs hun, you are having a rough time. Do you like the new house?

I cant seem to post pics on here, I can text to someone? Or tg.

Dh is now convinced by this test and is happy and I think a scared (of a loss), and wanted to know when we can tell people. I said we have to wait quite a while before we say anything public, but close family ok ( I sorta told my sisters, but I was stressed about the surgery) 
He just went and checked the test again (cute).


----------



## Lisasmith

Tg :) I can copy it from there and post it here if you want


----------



## Maddy40

Hey girls,

Sounds like many of us are having interesting (read: crappy) weekends. But hey it's nearly Xmas so that will wear off soon, right? :wacko:

Newbie - hope Gussie is okay. Sorry about the removals, that's terrible! I've never had a really bad one and I've moved - ugh -just about too many times to count in the past 19 years, including interstate and to/from Australia. Something small usually gets broken but yours sounds really unacceptable.

Abby - glad your leg has been operated on but how does that affect you floating around in a swimming pool this summer? I'm thinking large plastic bag and heaps of duct tape :thumbup: Hope that line continues to darken too.

Angel - sorry DH's potential job didn't work out, but as you say, timewasters aren't really worth the effect :coffee: are they?

Mum2Q - cute nieces! :kiss:

Lainey - did you have a good day with DH? 

Tara - FX for your line too. 

AFM no news. Worked last night (OT) and now have 6 days straight starting this morning, so will have no time to dwell on anything. Which is probably good. DH is working on sanding & painting our living room which has been half-painted for 6 months. I can see how he's working through his sadness, but at least it's productive! And now our Xmas tree is covered in fine grit sanded paint. Charming! But at least I've finished the Xmas shopping :happydance:


----------



## Abby27

It could still work out maddy, I really hope it does! 
Pool is coming down, no way for me to get in it without putting pressure on my leg.


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Abs rats, cos I had a vision of you rigging up some kind of S&M frame to keep one leg up in the air :)

All good here - if the miniscule statistic works out then fine, but I'm not hanging all my hopes on it. And I'm refusing to POAS at all. What will be, will be.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sash so sorry to hear that Gussie is so sick - praying for a good out come! Sux about the removalists!!! I hope you get some sort of compensation!

Maddy I'm still praying your bfp sticks 

Abs yay for darker line!!!

Tara sounds like you have bad a stressful weekend!

Hi smithy :hi:

Lainey I had completely forgotten - you're such a sweety!

Hi amber! I hope you and your OH are having a great time with your family - praying for your aunt - it must be getting close to you visiting her?!

Hi to Ginny, cossi, Missie, major, Lisa, jayney, lucy and anyone else I've missed !! 

Afm just got home from the 'carols on the green' service at church - had a great night - enjoyed a picnic dinner and a few ciders with friends while singing along :)

Managed to get another bd in this morning and have warned DH that we should cover ourselves with one more tomorrow night as I still haven't ov'd really hoping we catch it - don't like my chances of knowing in time for Christmas Day even if we do catch it though - I think I'll be 8dpo on Christmas Day if I ov tomorrow so I guess it's possible but unlikely!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning girls! 

Hope today brings a better day for you nana! X

Angel, probably won't know, but could be a new years surprise! 

Abs, hope you have a speedy recovery, I love your darker line! 

Maddy, not much longer to wait!

Lainey, hope you enjoyed D yesterday!

Hope everyone else is cruising along nicely & has a great day! Xx


----------



## Abby27

Angel it will be exciting news whenever it happens! Great to get the bd in. Clearly what worked for me was the all sex all the time approach. Not the same for everyone, but if I don't hold onto this one then I know that us the plan.
A friend of mine was at Carols too...you might be from the same church! I migh pm you her name.

Well about to call ny doctor about my leg. She wanted me to come in but the surgeon gave me a certificate for two weeks..and I'm not really in a position to get to the doctors office


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Girls,

Well what i thought was going to be my chance to catch up last night simply didnt happen, so now I am set to read about the last 10 pages and catch up on all that has been going on. Thank goodness for TG, at least I am not completely lost on another planet! Stay tuned!! XX


----------



## cossime

Morning girls! What.a.weekend!!! So busy with T's 3rd birthday which was celebrated ALL weekend:) Couldn't wake the little guy up this morning-bless:) I am in struggle town today too and sooooooo tired. Can't wait for the week to be over and to have 2 weeks break!

Maddy and Ginny, thinking or both of you :hugs:
Nanna hope you get some better news today about Gussie
Abby, here's hoping to a speedy recovery. Hopefully the distraction will make the waiting out period go by super fast so you can share your news with everyone. I say on TG you told your sisters...what was there reaction?!

Big hello to everyone else :hi:

xx


----------



## Newbie32

Ok...so here goes:

Angel im sorry your little egg seems to be playing hard to get at the moment! Come out little egg!!!! Keep up the BD and i hope you see a temp spike soon hun x

Abs, i still cant believe the ordeal that you've had hun. I hope the pain is starting to settle down and that your DH is looking after you good and proper! Praying for a sticky bean for you!

Squiggleybear! Missed you hun xx How are things going with the awful woman? Any news on when things will start to get moving as yet? Are you still dealing with MS. YAY for 10 days until we get to meet!!!! V exciting.

Maddy i am still going to keep everything crossed. I totally understand not wanting to get your hopes up etc, but that doesnt mean that we cant all pray for you! I hope you have a good work week x

Smithy are you just suffering from food aversions now? Which foods? Gosh i would hate it if suddenly i hated foods i loved eating! Hope you are well x

Tara it sounds like you had a drama filled time as well! Ih ope the rest of your weekend was much calmer!

2Mums i hope you are having THE most amazing time!!! Fantastic effort on staying in touch whilst you're away, we miss you x

Ginny hun, i am praying that there is nothing to worry about....keeping everything crossed for you too hun xxxx

Laineypop how are you feeling hun? Hope you had a great day with your man on the weekend :)

Rosiecheeks how are things going with you hun? Any special plans for Christmas?

Number2 I havent seen you on here much lately either, how are things with you. Still loving the H updates, he is one gorgeous little fella!

Ok...i think that basically catches me up on the last two pages! 

Hi :hi: to everyone else!!! I hope your weekends were all a shitload better than mine...

I should get another update on little Gussie this morning...praying that she has improved...and as for FF giving me CH's for Friday, erm, seriously? Stupid CBFM just did not play ball this cycle. GRRRRR.

Ok, i need to stop whinging now! xx


----------



## Abby27

oh Nana, im sorry that the CBFM is being stupid. when do you think you Od?
just keep Bding, ive had so many crazy charts, if you BD you are covered

i really hope Gussie is ok! 

cossie, my sisters were stoked! lots of advice they can share now, and furniture. this baby already has a cot, mattress and sheets, bath, everything really. but we are all very aware that its super early and the surgery cant have been good so im sort of preparing myself for something going wrong. i hope obviously that it doesnt, but it was a full on time. (it wouldnt register with my sister that her talks of IVF were insensitive the other day....in her mind she was being helpful). 

just got off the phone from the doctor, updated on my leg, and i dont have to go and see her (cause i did the injury at work, it can get a bit messy with attending apointments. i guess its obvious im not faking). i told her about the two lines and she said ok good. i asked if i needed a blood test and she said no. tests are accurate a line is a line...HELLO WHY DIDNT SHE SAY THAT ON THURSDAY! pregnancy blood work can be taken later when im more up and about. i asked if i needed to know anything else and she said dont drink alcohol, or smoke or eat for two. 
thats it!

arent i suppose to stay away from certain fish, and soft cheese, and bay marines etc???? 
she also didnt seem to think that my current pain meds are bad just warned me they can make me constipated....so thats three doctors telling me the pain meds are ok! still not sure. the really strong ones knock me out, so im cutting them down to one a day (im allowed 4). which means im in a lot of pain sometimes. oh well. i never remember pain. 
DH is staying home with me today too, which is good. it still takes me ages to crutcher to the bathroom etc. and there is no way i could wash by myself. 

Nana i dont know how you went without two legs!


----------



## Newbie32

oh abs, im glad your dh is staying home. Good boy. Tell him to cook you your favorite dinner as well!

I think potentially saturday/sunday abs, i had a fair amount of cramping all day Friday Saturday and Sunday tho, temp was well up on Sunday tho, and only a little on sat...cm has dried up now tho so gotta be one of those days. I actually missed the POAS window on cd7 so im wondering if thats what thrw cbfm this month, i'll give it another shot next cycle! Im so glad you never needed to use yours abs!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Cossie it sounds like you had a big weekend!!!! That will get you nice and ready for the silly season.

Three days of work for me, and then almost three weeks off. To say i cannot wait would be understatement of the century!


----------



## Lisasmith

Well, I actually don't remember what it's like to drink anything other than water. I can't eat anything sweet so I'm pretty much living on savory and vegetables. Driving me mad!! 

Abs, stay away from soft cheese. Not too much fish, bay Marie's can be a but dodgy at times so order fresh. We're supposed to stay away from soft serve ice cream too.

Nana I hope your cat is ok x


----------



## number2woohoo

Abs this is the guide you are after. So this is on the way safe end of the scale, I personally choose to eat some of these things.
https://www.foodauthority.nsw.gov.au/_Documents/consumer_pdf/pregnancy-brochure.pdf

Newbie how is the pussy cat? Ticks are bad this year. 

Haven't been able to keep up here - this time of year is crazy. I do know that I still have fingers massively crossed for Maddy and Ginny. 

Doing ok here. Got a gender scan at 12:45 today. Stay tuned...


----------



## ginny83

number2 - ohhh I can't wait to hear about your gender scan!! I'm guessing boy! I can't remember if that's what I guess for you last time too haha Have fun with it and hope baby spreads their legs! Then they can remain shut for the next 18 years or so lol

Abs - that link number2 posts is great :) 99% of it is common sense. I ate with M cold chicken from sandwich places - but only the ones that I knew had a high turn over and I had eaten at regularly before. I wouldn't have had a cold meat sandwich from 7/11 for example. I also ate sushi (not raw fish ones) regularly with M too. I did stay away from the uncooked soft cheeses, raw eggs. Still had the odd diet coke. Anyway, what the doctor told you are the obvious big no nos, the rest you can decide for yourself how big the risk is - some people will follow it religiously and others will eat whatever they want.

Newbie - keep dtd, I don't trust your chart anymore! It looks like O, but it's lied before! Hope you get good news about kitty too x

Cossie - hope you had fun with T's party! M's 2nd birthday is coming up soon - been so busy with everyone else that I haven't thought about it much! I think we're going to have a BBQ at our house with family as some of them haven't seen it yet and hopefully the garden will be all done by then too.


----------



## cossime

Yay for gender scan Number2!!! I'm guessing boy BUT based on when you DTD, I strongly feel it could be a girl!!! Can't wait for the update:)

Ginny, we had a kids party at a playcentre on Saturday for all his cousins/friends and on Sunday which was his actual bday, we just had the grandparents and godparents and a couple of close friends over for a bbq-it was perfect:) Couldn't believe how excited he was:)

Nanna, I hear you! 4 more days and counting for me...!

Ab's I actually printed that list off that number2 posted and carry it in my handbag. Like Smithy and Ginny said, it's really up to you but common sense wont lead you astray:) Fresh fruit and slada are my biggest saviours! First pregnancy where I'm actually losing weight!! lol! And yes, do NOT eat for two! It's a lie!!!! 3 years after T and I'm still 10kg heavier than before having him!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Holy freaking excited about the gender scan!! Yay 

Yeah, I don't follow things too religiously. Ill eat cold meat from my fridge, eat sushi (no raw fish) I don't like soft cheese anyway. I am craving pâté like crazy but don't know if I can bring myself to eat it. 

How you feeling Ginny?

Nana any news on kitty?


----------



## number2woohoo

Or you could follow my special pregnancy diet. Based around doughnuts and lollies. I don't eat sweets at all - not a huge chocolate fan at all, for example - so it is very strange.


----------



## ginny83

I think I'm going to go and drown myself in diet coke tonight!


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: Ginny


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! Well as you've noticed I haven't been around! I haven't forgotten you all...promise! I've had to take time out from my ipad in general and focus more on the girls, DH, and house hunting, packing, Christmas gift buying etc! 

We now have a house...moving in on the 27th. :) I'm hoping after we've moved and settled a bit I'll be back on! I miss chatting to you all everyday and can't wait to be back in the loop! 
Would love for a brief update?! Hope you'll have me back! :) xx


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hi everyone, 13dpo and BFN... I'm not sure if the lines were some sort of false positive, evap or I had a chemical but I am starting to think I am out for this month. If I O next month around CD18 I might just make it back from holidays in time to catch the eggy. 

I have caught some sort of annoying virus, my throat hurts, my nose is dripping like a tap and all I want to do is sleep. I have been a total grumpy cow snapping at DD and DW, I will have to remember to apologize to everyone! 

Abs- All I remember wanting when I was pregnant was strawberry milkshakes! lol. I wasn't told until I was about 4 months pregnant about all the things you are not meant to eat an I had been happily snacking on lots of things that were on the list of no no's!


----------



## Abby27

Long lp though Tara! So may be some hope? I dud a test today and my line is super faint, I got all upset. But af is late. Good sign, so fx its a good sign for you too! 

At this point all I can do is rest st home and get my ankle better. Everything else is out of my hands!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

wow, too much to catch up on, but...

fx for maddy, ginny, and pussy cat gussie!

lucy- hope your move goes smoothly, been missing you round here

angel - the carols on the green sounded fun

abby- hope your pain subsides quickly, but good on dh for being there for you

im sorry for everyone else ive missed, its not intentional, i love and miss you all

afm - its late here tonight, its been an exhausting few days, we fly out leavings mums tomorrow to head to SF bay area and stay at my nans. two days until i see my aunt! my credit card was 'stolen' and maxed out and i just found out today so thats not helping anything! catch up more in the next day or so, hopefully. xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi everyone! Hope you all had a good day!

Nana - great catch up! I am soooo excited for our meeting too! yay! I really hope we get a sunny day so we can head to the park with the doggies! Things are bad...she's back on with this guy again, officially. boo! Solicitor basically said to get orders it will cost us between $1800 & $20000 and when they are in place, we have to take her to court every time she breaches them and prove she has. then, nothing will happen to her, so it will just be ongoing court costs. She had a case where a man took his ex wife to court 42 times & nothing happened to her still. such bullshit. so we figure we're better of being treated like shit with the money in our pockets. just not worth it. We are going to get his name on the birth certificate though, and that will be court, cos she won't agree to it. I'm imagining a couple of grand for that after solicitor, court costs & paternity test. Will be well worth it though. We are waiting until after christmas so we don't miss out on seeing him when she flips out at the news. I had a mini melt down to DH, cried so much I couldn't even tell him what was wrong. I finally spat out that she has just done her dash with me this time, I can't get back any ounce of respect & I don't know how to get back to a place where I let the shit roll off my back again. I feel better having talked about it, but still working on how to deal with hating someone as much as I do her, it is a very overwhelming emotion, especially when you don't know it well. Sorry for the big rant! haha I will be able to fill you in properly about the ongoing saga in a couple of weeks. lol you may even get to meet our little guy, depending on what time he has to go home. Your monitor is so naughty! any chance you caught the eggy this month?? Hope Gussie is ok sweetie!xx 

Abs, glad you have hubby home today! Sounds like you could do with an extra hand. xx

Ginny - M's birthday will be a nice excuse to show people around! 

Tara - 13 dpo! good girl! great LP if you don't get your positive! I hope it's just around the corner!

2mums - BOO to the credit card. does travel insurance cover that? so annyoing! enjoy your Aunt. I hope you're ok sweetie. we're here if you need to talk after! xoxox

I'm off to bed now! was trying to stay awake all day at work. nice to be relaxing! 

sweet dreams!!
xx


----------



## LLPM

Squiggley, sorry to hear about that...I'm guessing this is about your DSS?? Hope it all works out ok!!


----------



## ginny83

oh wow m2Q that's a big range in what it might cost! So glad though that at least you know where you guys stand and if you ever decide you really need to go down that road you know how it all works. 

That's so stupid if she denies it's him - what has she just been dropping her kid off to a stranger! Gosh she makes me angry!


----------



## Abby27

Morning all! 
Wow Shell that sounds quite awful. seems so stupid that we have these things in place but when people breech it there are no consequences. 
i guess you have to try and hope for her to come to her senses and just be there for DSS. its a really shitty situation. you are so strong and you will find a way to manage. we do in life. 

2nuns, that is suck worthy on the credit cards! how did that happen? 

Lucy its good to hear from you! thats exciting about the new house! can we see pics? 

im super tired this morning. sleeping with a cast is just a huge pain in the arse, literally and figuratively. i have my leg up on pillows that gives me bum pain, but if i lower it the ankle hurts like a bitch. i really shouldnt complain though, in hospital it was a million times worse. i was also very aware that DH really needed sleep, and so was trying to be quiet, but when you wake up and have to go to the loo, so find your crutches, get them reading, stand up, hop to the bathroom door....there is no way to be quiet. 
he has gone to work today, so i will see how i manage around here without assistance. i still cant believe i broke it. 

Nana any news on Gussie?

Amanda, how goes the boy name decision?

Ginny how are things this morning?


----------



## Taralyn_m

AF has arrived. While I am disappointed, I have had the most normal cycle I have seen in a long time. 13 day LP! woohoo. May aim was to have a 10 day LP so I am really happy with 13. I am not sure how I am going to track while we are away, I'm not even sure that we will be back in time so we might have to wait until the next one. I will keep taking the vitex and b6 though, as they are making a huge difference.


----------



## Abby27

Sorry AF got you Tara, but that really is great news about the LP!


----------



## Newbie32

Heya abs, sorry that things are such a struggle with your ankle, i can only imagine the pain and discomfort you are feeling, you poor thing xx

Had an update from the vet yesterday, apparently she failed the 'drop test' as she is still so weak, and they have said if she recovers, she will still be there for another week or so...im keeping my fingers crossed still that she pulls through...

Sorry about AF tara, but thats great news about your lp!

Shellybear that is just so awful about that stupid cow. I really hope that at least the paternity thing is sorted soon and that she starts behaving like a mother and putting dss first!

2mums how annoying about your cc - last thing you need when you are travelling!

AFM...pleased to see ff moved my ch's to where i thought they should be today, so i guess thats something...only one bd in the 'window' if thats the case, and im not liking my chances this month! AF would be due on the 28th...the day after my outing with Shellybear!!

Much love girls xx


----------



## Abby27

Nana I really hope she pulls through, can you visit her? 

How many days before ov did you have your bd?


----------



## number2woohoo

Don't lost hope Newbie, we only had 1 bd in fertile window, and it worked. 

Squeegs - man, she just makes me shake my head. 

Tara - that's a really good long LP - a very positive change for you!

Hey there to all x

Abs - No name decision here! We'll roll a few ideas around but probably not tell anyone what the final decision is until after he is born. He! Wow. First time I've written that.


----------



## Newbie32

CD 11 abs...two days before, provided o date stays the same...thanks Number2!

The vet just called and gussie is much better today! She has her gag reflex back and so they are going to try to give her some food today. They said she still cant go to the toilet herself tho, so they are going to let me know if this improves and if it does they will call me and arrange discharge....i cant believe it, what a little trooper. So relieved here.


----------



## Abby27

What a relief, that is great news nana!


----------



## number2woohoo

Good news!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah thanks girls, now i just feel terrible about having to send her to kitty kingdom next week when we are away.....


----------



## number2woohoo

I bet you'd feel worse if you didn't have to send her to kitty kingdown next week. If you get my drift.


----------



## Newbie32

Very true Amanda!!! I've got my Christmas present early this year :) xx


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :)

Read through everything but can't bloody remember most!

Nanna thank God gussie is on the mend :hugs: little trooper! X

Shelly that's just awful! that woman makes me do angry! And that the courts don't do anything is just terrible! great idea about the birth cert tho!

Tara sorry about af but great about longer lp !

Abby you poor thing x

Hi Lucy, great about the house :) 

Ababa yay for a boy :happydance: 

Sorry if I forgot anything important!

I had awesome 2 days with D even though it was very hectic! I woke up in a panic (I dint remember the dream) apparently I was terrified and D had to calm me down!I don't really remember anything but hr said I was having a mini panic attack about something haha thankfully I didn't remember this I've!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Thanks girls - yep, she is pretty awful. She uses it over him all the time too. every time he says he wants something (eg to be listed as a contcat at his daycare & be able to pick him up without showing his idea & being pre-arranged by her) she says 'well you're not on his birth certificate so there is nothing you can do about it'. Will never change. At least now we will be able to have a copy of it & be able to do our own things with him and not rely on her for anything. 

Abs - sounds terrible! I hope is gets better soon! Even in a couple of weeks, at least you will have more ease in getting around etc. Maybe DH could stay in a spare bed for a couple of nights? Might do both of you the world of good if it will help with sleep! 

Tara - crappy news, but so glad you had a good cycle! If you miss it next one, least it will mean you will better be able to predict ovulation the next time with knowing your cycle better! xoxox

Nana - crossing everything for little Gussie! xox Oh my godness - how exciting to be able to share such an exciting time with you in person! I bet you're pregnant, and you just wanted to wait until you came to see me! LOL Amanda only DTD once. Can work for you hun! Crappy timing for you to be due for AF, but I am really hoping that she won't be showing up!!! 

Ababa - great that you can say 'HE' now! how exciting!! 

Lainey - you poor thing - you're in the wars with your dreams lately! xx

Ginny - How are you today? Feeling good or bad? I'm still really really hoping for you that this is a good christmas pressie!

Maddy - same to you, I hope you're hanging in there! Wed is a big day for both of you! 

I'm just plotting along at work today. Have a little bit more to do, and then I think it's lunch time and home time for me. We're going mobile next year, so have moved our whole office to mum & dad's house (I work for them) and now it is 1/2 an hour away, so we are a bit all over the place with being here for deliveries etc, out installing, down at the office. So today I am just sorting some stuff out from my computer & will be having an early mark I think. I think I'll watch a movie & fold my washing...it's piling up in my room cos I haven't been bothered to do it and now I want to clean up my room so I have a really good sleep tonight! May even wash my sheets! Ans then have a nana nap in them! haha


----------



## ginny83

M2Q - I didn't realised you worked for your parents? How do you find that? Have you all decided what you'd do about maternity leave? DF would love to have his own family business - but I'm not that keen, I think we'd drive each other crazy. 

Newbie - Glad your kitty has pulled through :) Also glad your chart is behaving! Does you monitor just stop asking for sticks after a certain point?

Number2 - thinking of names must be extra exciting when you know the sex. We're only going to find out next time because we had such a hard time choosing M's name and I think if I end up having lots of scans it'll be pretty hard to pass on all those temptations to find out!

Tara - yay for longer LP :)

Hi everyone else :D

AFM - AF hasn't turned up and still having lots of cramps. My IC is basically a BFN now - you really have to squint and then you see the second line a bit. It's the kinda line though were you're not sure if its an evap or not. Just praying it doesn't take long for AF to turn up - both my other miscarriages were missed miscarriages, so I don't know if my body even knows how to do it naturally. I really, really don't want this to end up dragging out for weeks and then needing a D&C! 

I don't feel as bad as I did on Sunday. I do feel like I'm broken though :( There must be something wrong with me otherwise why would this keep happening. 

Anyway, I don't really feel like another blood test. I was going to go tomorrow to get my hcg checked, but I might give it til the end of the week now.


----------



## Abby27

Oh Ginny, I'm so sorry, I dont know what to say or what it is, I guess a chemical. But I would think af would show up, just a few days late. when nana, major and I think lainey had chemicals af just showed up. 

Big hugs huni, it really isn't fair what you have been through. Give m a bug cuddle Xo


----------



## Rosie_PA

Big hugs Ginny! Of course you aren't broken!!! Just look at gorgeous M! 

Nana- so relieved Gussie is ok, sweet lil trooper indeed!!!

Squeegs- getting DH on the birth certificate seems like it will help a lot in the future!

Lainey- you and those crazy dreams, wonder what on earth caused the panic attack???

Ababa, Tara, Amber, Abby, Lisa, Lucy, Angel, and everyone else, hi!!! Hope everyone is having a good day!!! :flower: xx


----------



## Melainey

Oh Ginny honey xxx you are not broken Xx I wish I could just make it all better xxx 

Rosie cheeks how are you sweety? Maybe it's my crazy imagination haha poor D haha thank God he wad there cause he calmed me down straight away :) 

Dizziness it's still really bad too! But I'm putting my Christmas tree up today :) we got a real one soooooo it's a bit harder to decorate nicely due to odd shape haha 

Shelly it would be awesome working for your parents :)


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Gin I know how you feel. Maybe we're not broken, just a tad defective? :(


----------



## number2woohoo

Neither of you are broken xo

I wouldn't work for my parents if you paid me all the money in the world.


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay for your kitty nana :) 

Ginny and Maddy you hits are not broken. I wish I could mend both your hearts


----------



## ginny83

Lainey - I love real Christmas trees, but the smell and pine needles make my eyes hurt

well at least 2012 is nearly over - can't fit any more pregnancies into it thank god. I know that's not why things went wrong, but I didn't like the fact that I had gotten pregnant again this year.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Gin, I get along really well with my parents, so I fins it works well. I have been there for over 3 years now. something I never thought I'd do, but they needed a staff member and I needed a job, so we trialled it and it worked. So they put me on a traineeship, which also worked cos they got funding for having me there, I got funding cos it's a 'dying industry' so they encourage apprentices etc with 'tools for your trade' allowances - I got $5500 over the 18 months I worked there, plus they paid me a proper wage, which was great to get a qualification and not have to be on such a pathetic wage while doing it. For Maternity leave, I will get the 18 weeks from the government and then will go back to work after that, I will work throughout that time off, but am only entitled to 10 days while earning the government money. After that, because of the changes wehave made to the way we run the business, we no longer have a showroom, so I won't have customers to serve anymore, we will only have to work when there is work. The plan is for them to 'work smarter, not harder' so they have more time to themselves too. Our office is set up in their home, they have a 2 storey house and don't use downstairs, so I will be able to take my baby to work with me. I do a bit of everything, so if I am doing office work, I can be there, if I need to be out, Mum or Dad can mind the baby (which mum is sooooo excited about) and I can get my work done. It will be really flexible as now we are the only 3 who work in the business, so we just work in around each other (which we do pretty well) so if I need days off etc, it will be no problem. I will also have days where I can work from my home where I'm only doing internet based things. We're all pretty excited about the changes, and I'm glad it took us longer than expectet to fall pregnant, as now I can see how well it fits in to our lives. I'm pretty lucky to be able to have so much flexibility. If I couldn't do this, it would mean bub in daycare from very young, which I would be fine with, but would much rather ba able to be at home more with it. 

Sorry about your stupid tests. I still have everything crossed for you! You said both were missed misscarriages, if you don't mind me asking, how did you find out about your first one? Was it at your 12 week scan? Sorry if that upsets you, I don't want you to go into it if you'd prefer not to. xx

Hi everyone else! big hugs to everyone! xox


----------



## ginny83

I've started getting pinky cm! A bit sad, but more yaying! Usually I spot for at least one day before AF, so it's a bit late to be starting, but I am so relieved that this isn't going to drag on! I was seriously freaking out at the thought of having to have another procedure - a bit premature, but the more D&Cs you have the more likely you'll get scarring, so it's something that plays on my mind a lot!

M2Q - that sounds like a really good arrangement you'll have! So glad the timing worked out all for the best :)

Yeah, the first time I found out at my 12 week scan :( I had already had a dating scan at 7 weeks and then I had another scan at 9 weeks coz I had a tiny bit of spotting - both of those were fine, no reason for the spotting. Then at my 12 week scan (I was suppose to be 12+1) there was simply no heartbeat even though the baby measured 11+5. My stupid GP at the time got me to have repeat hcg tests to make sure my levels were going down - thinking about this now I can't see why on earth this was done as obviously it doesn't matter what my hcg is doing if the baby doesn't have a heartbeat! Also I think it's normal for your levels to start going down/plateauing out around 12 weeks anyway. So I had just over a week wait to get the D&C.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Oh gosh, that sounds just terrible. That is something no person should have to experience, especially not this many times! Glad you're feeling ok about the spotting, but remember that the minute you're not ok, we're here for you. I'm so sorry hun, I wish I could take away your pain! 

2013 will be a good year. It just has to be! And next Christmas, you will have 2 children to buy for! xoxox


----------



## number2woohoo

2013 WILL be a good year. xoxo


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, just checking in quickly as have been out cleaning the old house and need to get some dinner sorted! 

Went and saw Gussie at the vet tonight too, she looks so tiny and skinny without her fur and can't come home yet because she isn't well enough but was so nice to see her and she seemed so pleased to see us!

No time to comment on the posts I've missed but will catch up in the morning, just wanted to check in and say that I love you all!!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Glad you got to see her Nana, it would have lifted her a lot to see you. she's in the right place hun. have a good sleep when you get t bed!

Night everyone!
xxx


----------



## Abby27

Good Morning all! Ginny i am just so sorry about everything that you have been through. i like to believe that in the end, when we look back we see reasons for everything, so i hope that is true, although i think i want to hit that doctor. 

im glad you have DF, M and us. And im really glad it didnt drag on. much love honey!

Shell sounds like you have a good plan there! im a bit worried about the work situation. if we stay in Sydney my work will be flexible and i know i can work one day from home and may be three or two days in the office. the other days im hoping, seeing as my mother is retiring i can use her! she doesnt know that yet. ive got enough leave stored that i can take a year off. so that is the plan at this stage. if we move, then DH will have to step up and get a main income job!

Nana, im glad you got to see Gussie, poor little thing. they just lift our spirits so much our little fur children. im having a little cry thinking about it.

is that normal? i keep crying! like all the time. yesterday i jammed my thumb in the bathroom door (trying to close the bathroom door with crutches is hard) it didnt really hurt that much, but i just sat down and cried and cried. then DH bought me a crunchie ice cream to have for desert, i was in bed, and i spilled a tiny bit on my old shirt....cried and cried. 

also finding this not knowing if i will miscarry or not super stressful. Ive tried to make my peace that if it happens, it happens, and i know that having sex every day works for us to get a bfp. so thats a good thing. also the amount of drugs and stuff i had in the surgery and to some extent still am, will have me worried till the very end. ive really tried to cut down on the meds at home....but the pain is just so awful sometimes....i can feel the screw in my ankle and its sickening!
i take my temp all the time, and check for spotting all the time. may be its because im home and lonely and what else am i going to do. so now im having a little cry again!
what is with all these tears!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Morning!

Abs, its normal to feel emotional. It's also normal to be worries early on. You will find in a couple of weeks, that will ease. The doctors know best, they would.t give you something to harm your baby. At this stage, if you mc its cos its not viable. You should use your pain relief, cos its not doing any good not taking it. Your baby is fine, you have to trust that until you have a reason not to. You have to s positive. Xx

There is a crazy botch who moved in out the back (im on a battle axe block) and she's recently divorced & always has loud phone calls to her ex. This morning she is crying so loudly. Very weird sounding. She is talking, but I think to herself... Hhmmm


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Squeegs, I will try, I might ditch the thermometer after 18dpo. Not sure I can, but its stressing me out. 

I used to have a neighbour who would scream at her teenage son, we shared a wall so we could hear everything! It was terrible, the things she would say to him! (And he would say back) . Sometimes I wasn't sure if she was talking to herself or in the phone!


----------



## number2woohoo

Abs definitely ditch the temping - it was making me so so anxious.
Take your pills - they won't give you anything that you can't have. 
There was a family that lived over the back fence from me at our old house. Blended family, with mum, dad, and each had about 4 kids - so together a big houseful of somewhere around 8 kids. One day a kid was crying lots and the mum snapped "Oh for f's sake stop crying, it wasn't even your real grandma who died, it was only your step grnadma, so shut the f up". Yep. Poor kids.


----------



## ginny83

Use the pain relief Abs! They wouldn't give you something if they didn't think it was Ok for the baby - they would just have said you can only take panadol if that was the case.

oh crazy neighbours are funny (to a degree). In our old place we had flats next door and I think there were a couple of unstable people living there - one would scream/sing all kinds of songs during random hours of the night. We woke up in the middle of the night once to him screaming the song "living in the the wild, wild west" - but that was the only line he knew so he just kept repeating it! haha


----------



## ginny83

oh what a horrible thing to say! :(


----------



## number2woohoo

We moved as soon as we had Harrison - so that we weren't living in the wild wild west any more. Just the more mild and suburban north-west, lol.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yep, some people are so horrible to their kids. The lady behind mum & dad screams at her kids all the time. You can heat her slamming them against walls and stuff getting broken all the time. We call the cops regularly, bit so do the rest of the neighbours. They show up, she days nothing is going on, they leave, nothing happens. Her youngest has roamed the streets bare feet since he was in nappies. Sad life, but they will never know any different. 

Abs, ditch the thermometer. Especially with your crazy temps. Especially sleep deprived. Especially on medication.


----------



## Maddy40

Abby I know how you feel. Because most of us here find out about our BFPs so early, we have often had 1 or 2 tests at the Dr before "normall" (not TTC) people even know they're up the duff. I reckon that's stressful in itself and then you've got the surgery & medical stuff on top. 

Ginny hope you're okay sweets. 2013 is definately our year! 

Newbie glad Gussie perked up when she saw you. Sounds like she's on the road to recovery now.

AFM I'm feeling very anti-early-testing at the mo. I had 3 blood tests before I was even past my normal AF date this month (CD21, CD25 and CD27). The crap with my HCG not doubling was given to me on CD27. In a normal world I wouldn't even know I was pregnant and I wouldn't have had to go through the stress and worry. I'm thinking for our next IUI I won't ask for the test results until after the 3rd test.


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies

Ginny,I just want to give you a big squeeze honey xxx :hugs:

Abby, I'd put the thermometer away,I wad freaked out by the changes also! how's your foot doing?

Ababa,I love you're daily Harrison pics! He's too adorable! :) 

Hoo everyone else :happydance:

No nightmares for me last night :) just wipe up every hour to pee soooooo guess there was no time to dream haha been very dizzy again lately, don't know what's up! Also I did a pump class about 8 months ago and effed my arm up! It's still soooooo sore and they won't do anything about out cause they can't do an x ray! It's soooooo painful!I can't even lift my arm without pain!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh girls, what a disaster! I have just found out that my job for next year has fallen through (even though i had the contract sorted and everything)...they had the funding for the role cut out of their budget....not what i needed to hear on my last day of work!

Mega Bummer.


----------



## ginny83

oh no Newbie :(


----------



## Abby27

Oh Nana that really does suck! I'm so sorry

Maddy when is your appointment? 

Lainey can you see a physio? I've been thinking about you recently. Cause I'm stuck at home, cant leave, I find myself a little lonely and could see how this could quickly turn into depression.


----------



## Melainey

Oh Nanna you poor love Xx I'm so sorry xxx 

Abby I'm heading to the doc in the new year about the baby so I think I well mention it to him then :) yeah it's pretty crappy but I'm getting used to it :) now I only have very rare occasions were I'm really bad :) the rest of the time I feel good :) :hugs:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy - have you got your blood results back yet today to confirm that the pregnancy isn't viable. If you can hold out, I think it's not a bad idea to wait until the third test to find out the results next time. 

Lainey - glad no nightmares!

Nana - oh no hun! that is terrible news! Do they have a different role in the company that may suit you? Hopefully they can see what they're missing out on by not having you there & can create a space for you! xoxox


----------



## Abby27

I just ordered myself a knee scooter...(hired) check it out www.kneescooter.com.au


----------



## Maddy40

Yes Mum2Q it's all over, HCG back to almost 0 already.


----------



## Abby27

I'm so sorry Maddy, are you and dh ok? do you try again next cycle?


----------



## ginny83

oh I'm sorry to hear that Maddy :( 

Are you gonna have a break or try another IUI cycle soon?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy, so sorry hun. On a positive, they Said it rarely works first go, so at least you know you can make it work! Next time it will be better! Xx

Abs, can't see the link, but it sounds awesome! I'll try again later


----------



## cossime

Hi girls, been feeling so sleepy I can't wait for this week to be over!

Maddy and Ginny, I'm just so siorry for the both of you and wish there was something more I could so... :hugs: to the both of you xxx

Nana, sorry about the job :( 2013 is just around the corner and I'm sure it's going to be a fabulous year for you, and that's not just on the job front :)


----------



## Rosie_PA

Nana- that stinks! can you stay on temporarily at your old job?

Abs- ditch the thermometer! Get some good movies or books and try to take your mind off things

Maddy- so sorry :hug:

Cossi- I'm still tired too, thought it was supposed to improve in the second tri but it really hasn't yet!

Squeegs- I'm jealous of your work situation, sounds lovely! 

Hi Lainey, Ababa, Lucy, Angel, and every one else I'm forgetting! :wave: xx


----------



## Rosie_PA

Hi Ginny! Not sure how I missed you!! Xx


----------



## Abby27

Well I did another test, line there but still very faint. Has me quite worried, but nothing I can do really.


----------



## Maddy40

Abby hugs to you.

We're committed to 2 more rounds of IUI but the clinic is closed now, so not this cycle and probably not January either....


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, sorry for disappearing again today. Today was such a horrible day, and my last day of work too, had hoped to leave in a happy place and got the opposite.....

Abs hang in there hun, I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Maddy I'm so sorry to hear that, but fx that the next cycle that you can Iui, or even naturally in between, gives you that bfp xx

Ginny thinking of you hun xxx

Hi to everyone else, I'm on my phone and have read and forgotten everything else! The horrible girl who took my job stooped to all new lows today, determined to try to compromise my professional reputation. You think she'd just let me leave quietly, but no, had to suggest that I'm not to be trusted and will try to sabotage her. I think she has lost her marbles and with a few long meetings I'm pretty sure everyone else does too, she has done the craziest stuff...anyway, I guess that chapter of my life is closed now!

I just got a tan and desperately trying to stop little ruby from licking it off!!! Oh and just found out that Gussie has improved beyond words today and can come home tonight, maybe this will be the start of my Luck changing...

Love you all xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Mads - I suppose that it's financially draining as well as emotionally draining too. I really hope it works for you, I am confident after catching an egg on the first go!

Hey Coss!

Abs, the knee scooter is awesome! AWESOME! haha what a clever idea. Please go to the doctor for a blood test and then get another one. and stop testing. that's the only way to keep your sanity.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Newbie32 said:


> Hi girls, sorry for disappearing again today. Today was such a horrible day, and my last day of work too, had hoped to leave in a happy place and got the opposite.....
> 
> Abs hang in there hun, I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx
> 
> Maddy I'm so sorry to hear that, but fx that the next cycle that you can Iui, or even naturally in between, gives you that bfp xx
> 
> Ginny thinking of you hun xxx
> 
> Hi to everyone else, I'm on my phone and have read and forgotten everything else! The horrible girl who took my job stooped to all new lows today, determined to try to compromise my professional reputation. You think she'd just let me leave quietly, but no, had to suggest that I'm not to be trusted and will try to sabotage her. I think she has lost her marbles and with a few long meetings I'm pretty sure everyone else does too, she has done the craziest stuff...anyway, I guess that chapter of my life is closed now!
> 
> I just got a tan and desperately trying to stop little ruby from licking it off!!! Oh and just found out that Gussie has improved beyond words today and can come home tonight, maybe this will be the start of my Luck changing...
> 
> Love you all xxx

:hugs::hugs:oh hun, that is terrible! why are some people just so ridiculous? It's like they just don't get that life is not a game. I hope you're ok & that she doesn't go to your special night tomorrow so you can enjoy yourself! Really hope you're ok! I;m glad everyone else can see she's nuts too, at least! So glad Gussie is coming home! perfect timing to be home while you're ther & for chrissy! 

love you hun xx


----------



## Abby27

I cant really get to the doctor without dh, and he really needs to work, I can make an appointment for Friday week, cause we have other appointments that day for the leg. I guess with the scooter I might be able to get a bus.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks squeegs xxxx I'm thinking on the back of today that there is a good chance tomorrow will be a massive night!!!! 

I have faith that I'll find a job, obviously this one just wasn't the right one for me...

Love you too gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Abby27

Nana I'm so sorry your last day was shit, that woman sounds psycho! 
You will get an awesome new job that is perfect! 

Big hugs love


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks abs, and yes she is proper [email protected] details on TG girls xxx


----------



## Abby27

Husband sees the line, so the sceptic thinks its ok. I will wait till leg appointnebt. I rang to see my doctor and she is away. My ankle doctor ( the gp I saw for the break before hospital) told me to come in after Christmas and she us the only one I can see on Friday...so I will wait, chill out, what will be will be.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs, at least by Friday its possible that you will have numbers high enough to not even need a second test! Xx if they are low though, don't stress! Mine were heaps low to start! 


Nana, hope you can unwind today & get prepared to enjoy your evening hun! 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Abby27

Some brown spotting today.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Abby, sorry about the spotting, hope everything works out okay. I absolutely understand how stressful and heartbreaking that is. Hugs xxx


----------



## Abby27

I know you do Maddy Xo . I just wish my nice doctor wasn't away. The woman I can see tomorrow was just a bit brutal about how it could be nothing when I went in with my ankle. She was also very specific to come in later. So if dh is going to lose more money by taking time off I want it to be worth it. 
If I hadn't have broken my f**king ankle I could sort it out myself. I'm so angry with myself.

I did some reading and after a chemical your odds if conceiving again go up. So maddy that is good news. 

I've asked DH what he thinks, cause he is the one that has to ask for more time off the last day before a break. If he cant take the morning off then so be it. Will wait till after Christmas


----------



## Lisasmith

Nana, UGH!!! Obviously you are too good for that stupid job anyway! By the way, send that crazy bitch my way. Ill sort her out. LOVES you! 

Squeegs, hugs love. I hope you end up with that boy sooner rather than later. 

Maddy :hugs: 
Ginny :hugs: for you too darling 
Abby - squeegs had brown sporting too, for a few days-week from what I remember. We are here for you no matter what xx

Umm, I suck at replying. I've been a bit Mia because I've been an a rotten mood and my biggest boy is sick :sad:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lisa - I will back you up when Nana sends this crazy bitch on to see you!! ggrr loving your bump! I can see the slightest bit of change between my first & most recent pictures. I showed my mum..she asked which was which. lol so it's ever so slowly growing...but taking it's sweet old time! lol I'm hoping to have a bit of a bump by Feb! hope your boy gets better!

Abs, Lisa is right, I did have spotting. I just looked on my chart to see when it was, it was at about 7 weeks & it lasted for a full week, all day, every day. I do hear of people who get spotting at period time too, so could still be very normal. talk to the doc when you can & just hang in there. My only advice is to avoid peeing on anymore sticks, and see how it all turns out. I hope everything is fine hun!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi lovelies!!! Oh my so much sad news while I've been away! Ginny and Maddy sending big hugs to you both!! Not sure what to say but wishing I could take your pain away xx 

Abs I really hope you are able to hold on to his bubba - praying the spitting is just break thru bleeding and not AF!

Sash so sorry to hear about your job but glad to hear Gussie has come good x

Hi to all others too! Sorry for not catching up properly!

Afm still not sure if be ov'd have tried to bd as much as possible but really not sure if I've caught it - DH has been extra tired and I was away for a couple of my fertile days so who knows! Going to assume I haven't caught it and just enjoy my Christmas if I get a new year bfp that will be a bonus if I get AF for new year well then that is just what I'm expecting anyway! 

Here's to 2013 being a year full if good news! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey angel! Nice to see you there! I would keep BDing just in case if I were you, cos with your W CM and your temp, I think you may not have Ov'd yet. I think a spike in the next day or two will confirm that you have. If you can get another sneaky one in today or tomorrow, you might just catch it! Good plan for expecting AF though, I think it's easier that way! xxx


----------



## Abby27

Well spotting has turned into full on af 
I am very sad. 
I'm trying to keep perspective, but also let myself grieve.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks squeegs good advice :) did get one in last night but may try and convince him to give it one more go tonight or tomorrow :)

Oh Abs so sad for you hun! X


----------



## Newbie32

Oh abs, massive hugs hun xxxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Abs I know it is only a small gain in comparison to your grief and sadness but you did manage to get sperm to meet egg and enjoy yourself at the same time - praying you'll catch a really sticky eggy next month x


----------



## Abby27

Thanks guys, I am trying to remind myself of that. We can.do it again...I keep thinking about the surgery, and how I did everything possible to keep the baby safe, but the trauma to.me can't have been good! Being awake during orthopedic surgery isn't for the faint hearted. 
Any way, knowing me I wouldve spent the next 8 months worried that the operation or drugs did something to the baby, so hoping that the next time I get a bfp I wont have to go through that again and so won't be so worried. 

It's really going to be a challenge to bd with this leg...I'd take a month.off but I read you have good odds after a bfp..anyone else heard of that? 
I cant think about using the cbfm though. I keep randomly crying, but I suppose that's normal


----------



## Rosie_PA

Of course it's normal Abs! Hormones plus everything else, how could you not be emotional! I have also read that odds go up so I say get creative with that cast! You are a gorgeous strong lady and will have a little bub in no time!! Lots of hugs hun!! Let us know if you need anything!! Xoxo


----------



## Abby27

I'm thinking of taking a month of vitex, if ovulation can be delayed then I might have a better chance. Hopefully by then I won't be in pain with the ankle and can get creative. 

If not then Feb could be another bd bonanza, which obviously is what works for me...I guess I'm glad about that.


----------



## Newbie32

Ditto to Rosiecheeks abs xxx

When I had mine I read that it's actually a few cycles after that you have a better chance so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us cp girls for next cycle xxxx


----------



## Abby27

Well that is good news nana! . My sister, again in an effort to be helpful, is telling me I will need a d and c. I wont will I ? For a 4week loss? I see my doctor about the ankle Friday week, but surely not? Pls tell me no. And who sends you that in a text on the day your period comes? Wtf?


----------



## Melainey

Oh Abby,I an so sorry honey :hugs: xxx no you will not need a D&C honey! Too early at that point! praying for a sticky one next time honey xxx


----------



## MissieT

Not been around much but just wanted to send big hugs to Abby, Maddy and Ginny - hope you girls are ok and roll on 2013.
Newbie - also been thinking of you with Gussie, moving and job business - hope your ok.
Big hi to everyone else (and sorry for lame catch up) xx


----------



## Melainey

Just find out that one of my best friends is going to lose her baby! :cry: the placenta is not working properly, so they pretty much just have to wait for the baby to die! It is just awful as she must be at least 25 weeks :cry: I'm devastated for her x


----------



## ginny83

oh that's horrible news - why don't they induce her and try and see if the baby will survive? Baby's have a chance of survival after 24 weeks


----------



## Taralyn_m

Maddy, Abby & Ginny,

I am so deeply sorry, big big hugs to you all. 

I am swamped in pre-christmas craziness and will probably be offline mostly, I will try and check in before we leave and then will be without internet access until a few days after new years. I wish everyone a wonderful christmas and new year if I don't talk to you again before I go.


----------



## Melainey

Ginny I think the reason is because the baby stopped growing a good while ago, so it probably wouldn't even be a developed as a 24 week old :( it is just so horrible! :cry:


----------



## Pauls_angel

So sad! Will pray for your friend Lainey x


----------



## Rosie_PA

Oh Lainey that breaks my heart! So awful!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning lovely ladies! Hopefully today will bring only good news and no more sad stories. Xx


----------



## Abby27

well, adjusted my chart, that was depressing. 
i am able to now sleep on my side which is great news, because i busted the ankle on both sides up until now ive had to sleep on my back with my leg up on a pillow, and i just dont sleep that way. but the pain is now at such a level where i can manage for some of the night on one side. not on the other side, i can feel the stitches under the weight of the cast on the other side. 
any way so last night DH held me and i just sobbed. he was sad to, and even said that he knows now he is really ready to be a father, because he was so excited and ready to take on the job. sweet man. today is his last day at work for a week or so, and im glad, cause this home alone, unable to do anything isnt for me.


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby, darling girl <3 I am so very sad for you. 

Lainey, what the hell?? They should be inducing her anyway the baby will either have a good chance at living and surprising them all or she will get to spend some time with her child before the baby passes. Poor poor lady :( 

2013 needs to be a much better year. 

Squeegs, I'm short and apparently my uterus tilts forward a little so I show sooner, my bump is measuring 20 weeks which apparently is normal for 4th pregnancies. I had a really positive appointment with the midwives yesterday and we find out if its pink or blue on the 14tg of jan


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> well, adjusted my chart, that was depressing.
> i am able to now sleep on my side which is great news, because i busted the ankle on both sides up until now ive had to sleep on my back with my leg up on a pillow, and i just dont sleep that way. but the pain is now at such a level where i can manage for some of the night on one side. not on the other side, i can feel the stitches under the weight of the cast on the other side.
> any way so last night DH held me and i just sobbed. he was sad to, and even said that he knows now he is really ready to be a father, because he was so excited and ready to take on the job. sweet man. today is his last day at work for a week or so, and im glad, cause this home alone, unable to do anything isnt for me.

I'm glad you can get some sleep and have your sweet man with you for a week. What you are going through is bad enough let alone being exhausted, alone and immobile. We love you


----------



## Abby27

you know i always try and believe that in the end the picture of what happens in life makes sense. when i was younger, and always single or with terrible men, i was so upset that every friend was getting married or in serious relationships. life seemed unfair. i got over that, and learned to enjoy being single, and learned to tell bad men to bugger off the second i got an inkling they were bad. so when DH came back into my life i was in a much better place to start a relationship and recognise that he is one of the great ones. so...in the end the picture made sense. i had to go through the crap men, to really see the great one. i have no idea what the lesson of this is for me....but there will be one in there somewhere. doesnt seem fair though. i guess life isnt fair!
i dont know why i had to break a leg again. i guess that is just because shit happens. 

any way, hoping for no more tears today. 
how are my fellow CP girls doing? Maddy and Ginny? 
how was your night Nana?
Smithy is your house all excitment cause of Santa coming?
Angel, i agree, we have been going through a rough time on here and even TG, 2013 will hopefully be a better year!
Lainey, that is such sad news, i am so sorry to hear about your friend. 
hope Cossie is ok!
Tara enjoy your holiday! see you on the flip side! 
big hi and hugs to all the ladies. you are my strength more than you know xoxo


----------



## Lisasmith

My house is an insane bubble of excitement at the moment. I did ALL the Christmas shopping yesterday.. My poor debit card!


----------



## Abby27

I used to LOVE christmas! i hope i will have a good one this year. My present for DH arrived yesterday. its a desk calendar and each picture is a funny one of our dog. i think he will really love it. 
Smithy have you heard of the portable north pole? you can have santa send your kids an email with a personal message! my sisters did this for their kids, and one Niece (who is naughty) was so scared to watch hers in case Santa told her she was being a bad girl! funny! 

also my knee scooter arrived. my house is so small, that it wont really help me around here, but it means i could probably make it safely to the post box! and if i take it on christmas day to my mums house i could use it there, and no doubt my family will all take turns. 

my Mum told me yesterday that she once had a CP (well thinks she did)....she told me that they BD every night that cycle, and her period was 5 days late, and 44 years ago, to a young woman with a regular cycle that was like two lines on a stick. she then had a very heavy and painful period. she was quite sad! but went on next cycle to concieve my eldest sister....not sure if that made me feel better or not, but she could relate to how i feel right now and i appreciate that!

well...here is a question for you all, that is not based on any TTC/pregnancy stuff. remember i bought that nice dress for the wedding a month ago? well i was planning to wear that christmas day, with my fancy wedding shoes (my mother likes us to get dressed up, and is a little vocal when we dont). with the crutches and general blah way i feel, i was thinking of just going shorts and comfy shoes....but now im thinking i might dress myself up a little. i have to wear a firm pant to hide the tummy, but may be it will make me feel better. ? even though i will be a tad more uncomfortable.
ive also made an appointment to get my hair coloured tomorrow....its been a red colour for a while, but im thinking of going a chocolate brown, closer to my natural and easier to maintain. i normally go to the city to have it done, but i cant really do that, so local is fine. also by making it brown if i do get another BFP soon i wont worry about having to get it done for a while.

if only i was good at doing my nails! i guess i have time to practice.

sorry for the ramble about nothing.


----------



## Lisasmith

If its going to make you feel better, wear the dress! Good on you for pampering yourself too. Enjoy it. It's nice that your mum can relate unlike your unhelpful sister


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :)

Thanks for the kind thoughts for my friend!,

Smithy I'm not sure why,I didn't really want to go into it, as she was devastated the poor love x

Cossi worried about you honey Xx 

Abby, glad that you got a better sleep last night :hugs: I'm a believer in every thing happens for a reason too! I know it doesn't feel like that at the time! I realised tho, when I had my mc last year, it was probably for the best as I was still drinking heavily at the time! Gave Mr a chance to cop on and do right. Hope you have a wonderful day today Xx 

Maddy and Ginny, how are you lovelies doing?

as for me, my arm is soooooo flipping sore I feel like crying! Have to wait till my appointment tho! January 3rd can't cone quick enough!


----------



## Lisasmith

What's wrong with your arm?


----------



## Melainey

I hurt it really badly in the gym about 9 months ago, maybe more! I was doing a pump class haha never again I tell ya,I couldn't walk for a week! anyway,I went to the doctors on numerous of occasions and they kept fobbing me off! When I got pregnant, it gotunbearable, but they said they couldn't do anything cause I was pregnant!I thought you could get ultrasounds on your arm tip tell if tissue damage? Anyway I can't even lift my arm a small bit without almost crying :( seriously can't even sleep!


----------



## Abby27

Lainey i think you should try and see a physio. you will need that arm even more when the baby comes. and physios can do all sorts of things for soft tissue injuries. you may not need an xray to have the problem diagnosed. and physios arent too expensive. 

can you describe where the pain is? (elbow, shoulder). when does it hurt, when flexing, lifting, moving away from the body, moving back to the body?


----------



## Melainey

The pain is like half way between my elbow and shoulder! It hurts it I lift it, move it away from my body, move towards my body! Everything that I do with that arm hurts haha! Do you have to Gerry a referral to a physio?


----------



## Abby27

not at all, you just make an appointment. in fact after i broke my first ankle my physio told me i shouldve seen him first as he can do more for me than a GP. and that Physio saved me from surgery (the first time) and put me in a removeable boot, rather than a plaster cast, which was much nicer. i cant avoid it all this time, but i am on team physio. 

a lot of Chirporactors like to think they fix arms, but trust me a physio is what you need. call one today!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi gals

Lainey, get thee to a physio or doctor, my lass!

Smithy good on you for finishing the Xmas shopping. We are having our Xmas tomorrow afternoon, we are having a bunch of friends over since we don't have family here (what a BAD idea it was to choose Saturday since I'm on night shift tonight ugh). 

Abby I think it gets better hun. I'm still a bit down but I think I've talked myself around now and things are looking rosier. The cat knows I've been feeling crud and keeps following me around and sitting on me the moment I relax (she's wedged herself across my lap in the gap between my stomach and the desk right now). To be honest she's driving me batty, so I need my hormones to get happier so she'll leave me alone!

How's everyone else going with their Xmas prep? I've just got the wine to buy and a few nibbles to add to the bounty and we're good to go I think.


----------



## Abby27

Yeah Maddy I've been doing a lot of reading about chemicals. I think I prefer early loss. I still just cry randomly, but its less today. My doggy has been very worried about me too. Following me around, which with the crutchers makes it a dangerous thing to do.


----------



## Melainey

I hope you ladies feel better soon Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hey girls!
Lainey, terrible news.so sorry for your friend 

Abs, so sorry hun, hope you're ok!

Maddy, glad you're feeling ok!

Lisa, yay for scan. And now I am super excited to get to 20 weeks so.my tum cam look like yours. Lol 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Abs I say wear the dress - I love all excuses to feel all girly :) have you got a friend who can do your nails for you? I'm assuming a mani-pedi at a salon is out of the question with your cast :( 

Maddy I'm glad to hear you are coping ok - cant imagine how it feels! Thinking if you and Abs and Ginny :) x 

Cossi how is the relaxing going?

Lainey your arm sounds so painful!!! I hope you can get some relief soon!

I think I am nearly prepared for Christmas now - gift shopping is complete - although I have 4 more to wrap! Christmas baking is done and now just needs to be arranged onto plates as gifts. Still have to buy a few food items but they will have to wait until closer to the day. I love Christmas but getting ready is tiring! Those of you who are mums I have no idea how you get everything done with kids in tow!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry I haven't been on girls, so busy these last couple days and madly unpacking again tonight, I will have a catch up tomorrow morning before madly Christmas shopping!!!

Love you all xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

No need to apologise Sasha - this time of the year is crazy without having to move house! You are doing a great job of staying caught up :) night xx


----------



## number2woohoo

Abs - love I'm so sad for you :( xo
PS wear a dress - it's good to dress up at Christmas.

Lainey - agree, a physio is what you need. And how devastating for your friend :( xo


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :) 

Sorry haven't read up on anything! Finally found your little gift Angelface :) also got a little one for you Nanna! Can I have your address please :) xx


----------



## Newbie32

Aw Lainey you are such a sweetheart! 

I think today is gonna be manic...but if I can get everything done then tomorrow should be better!!!! Here's hoping...

We have had such a tough week on this board, I'm hoping its only good and great things to come for everyone. 

Have a great Saturday, will be on to catch up properly once my shopping is done!!! Xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Oh Lainey you are such a sweety! I'll text my address to you :)

I finally have cross hairs! Yay! Do you think vitex made me ov late? Here's hoping it also lengthens my LP! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Yay for ch's angel!!!! I've heard vitex can do that, so quite possibly!!! Could be a nye bfp for you!!!! Fx xxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Poor thing Lainey. Please see a physio x 

Hugs and loves for everyone xx


----------



## Abby27

Well ladies i just had a little outing. DH drove me to a discount chemist! fun! seriously it was so i could get nail polish and stuff. but the chemists near here are hard to park/get into. so we drove to northmead i think, but it meant i got out of the house. he also bought some more FRERs for next time...sweet man. 
off soon to get my hair coloured....SO nice to get out of the house! 
tomorrow i think im going to take the knee scooter and go to woolies! yes, my life is now that sad and pathetic that an outing to the chemist and supermarket makes me happy! 

temp is still a little high, but i havent been that diligent in taking it. AF hasnt been that much different to usual, just a bit more painful is all. im going to take that as a good sign (i did do another frer to confirm it was over, and it is).

i will try this month off vitex, cause it really is going to be very hard to BD so seems like a good month to see how i go off it. i didnt start the CBFM, may be i shouldve, but i guess this cycle im going to just see what happens and rely on temp and CM...may be the odd OPK. i dont have a lot of OPKs here, so my POAS addiction will have to take a back seat. i really just want to keep the bonk fests going....but the stupid ankle is a huge turn off.


----------



## Maddy40

Merry [early] Christmas, we are having our Chrissie today because I'm working on the 25th. Right now I'm off to make the sangria. And we all know that's going to lead to ------> :wine:


----------



## Newbie32

Merry Christmas maddy!!! Hope you have a lovely time xxx


----------



## Abby27

Merry Christmas Maddy!! 

Well hair done, a nice rich chocolate colour...feels good.


----------



## Newbie32

Where's the pic abs!!!!!


----------



## Abby27

None of the selfies turned out nana! I.did try. But I'm pleased with it.


----------



## Newbie32

So take some more!!! We want to seeeeee you beautiful!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Happy Christmas Maddy :) I'm having mine tomorrow with D :happydance: 

Abby please some pictures :)


----------



## Abby27

Ok, shocker picture on tg. Just look at cut and colour...no make up, havent slept well in about a week...so please keep that in mind


----------



## Newbie32

You look gorgeous ms eyes closed xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Merry Christmas maddy!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Burp! Sorry but that's all I can manage :) that final glass of mulled wine is calling...


----------



## Rosie_PA

Merry Christmas Maddy! I bet the Sangria was delicious!!!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning ladies :) hope your head is ok maddy! 

Well ff moved my ch a day later today - prob more realistic actually - but means I only got one bd in during my fertile window (ov-1).


----------



## Newbie32

Same happened to me this cycle angel. I got ch and then the next day they got moved one day later, and I've only got one bd (o-2) this cycle too! Lets hope it's a lucky one!!!!!

Man it's hot out there, just back from a ride and it was steaming!!!! Xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Happy Christmas everyone :) 

I just found out I'm going to be an Aunty again :cloud9:


----------



## Newbie32

Yay! How exciting smithy!!!! X


----------



## Abby27

That's exciting Smithy congratulations.
I wish I could use my pool :(

Just used my scooter at woolies, it was pretty fun, got a few angry stares till people realised I wasn't joy riding. Poor DH though, he has to unpack everything, put the washing on the line then start lunch...is help if I could!


----------



## Bubba Cub

Hi ladies 
Mind if I join in on this group? I live on the central coast NSW. 
37 ttc number 3 (I did originally introduce my self in the ttc over 35 forums). 

Might take me a while to catch up on the Aussie thread But I look forward to chatting with fellow Aussies and hope we all achieve our wishes very soon. 
Am currently about 2dpo. Hopefully this tww will go by quickly, thank goodness Christmas is in the middle to help keep me occupied! 
Anyone else due to test nye or nyd?


----------



## ginny83

Smithy - yay! I can't wait to one day be an Aunty!! I think I have a long wait though! My half brother is only 16! My other brother is almost 24 but not remotely in a settling down phase yet. C's brother for a while was looking like a good chance, but then his long term girlfriend got deported and they've been living in separate countries for almost 2 years, so can't see that working out either! boo!

Newbie - you're chart is looking excellent :)

Angel - I'm pretty sure O-1 is the most important day to bd :) This last cycle I only bded O-1 and O-3 and still caught it :)

Abby - it's good daddy training for DH :) I was in hospital for a week with M and then the first week he was home I did nothing but feed, express, fuss over M and sleep. DF had to do everything else! I'm sure you'd do the same for him :)

AFM - had a few festive drinks at the BBQ I was at last night. So tired today! We've been putting in out garden for the past few days - every bone in my body is aching! I don't think I've ever done so much manual labour before! It's looking good though, I'll try and put up some pics :)


----------



## Abby27

Welcome Bubba! We have a few 35 plus ladies here (myself included)...this is a great thread. We are all good friends and very supportive. Rules are, tmi, over share, stay after bfp. 
Ginny, how is Oscar going? Dh is always very good in the house, he cooks and cleans...I just feel bad watching him do everything while I sit here. Why did I have to break my bloody leg! I know that it wasn't the cause of the m/c but I cant help but wonder if things would've been different. 
Any way now I'm wallowing in self pity, which is just going to annoy me more.


----------



## ginny83

Since we've had the fence on the side up it's been so much easier with him as he can be locked up outside for a while at a time. M is getting better with him too - still obsessed with dogs/animals in general though. The people who had the BBQ last night have 2 dogs and parrots. M wouldn't leave any of them alone! 

Miscarriage is hard to take Abs isn't it. The docs that I've been seeing at my hospital are always reminding me that it's nothing I've done - in fact they say it's rarely, rarely something the women has done that's causes the miscarriage. You just have to take faith in the fact the in the medical world 1 miscarriage isn't that big of a deal (even up to 3 early ones doesn't really ring alarm bells for them!) - and that's because they're very common and the majority of women will have a successful pregnancy the next time they fall pregnant. 

Do and think whatever you need to to make you feel better, just remember the odds are on your side that the next time it'll be right :)


----------



## Maddy40

Lainey...have a very merry :xmas9: with DH today. What are you planning?

Abs...a hair colour is as good as a holiday methinks :flower: Good on you for braving Woolies. Honestly I am boycotting the supermarket for the next couple of days!

Angel and Newbs... boo to FF. I have FAR less trust in it now, since it gave me crosshairs on CD16 last cycle when my bloodwork showed I def O'd on CD14.

Smithy...congrats on the aunty-news! Do they live nearby, will your babies get to spend much time together?

Bubba... :hi: welcome to our board. We love to hear all the ins-and-outs of your life, so feel free to overshare immediately :haha: I'm another over-35.

Ginny... good reminder about the miscarriage stats. 

Xmas dinner with friends last night was fantastic and I woke up perky this morning...maybe I'm still a bit over the limit? The sangria was so easy, from this month's Womens Weekly (apple juice, white wine & Cointreau served over chopped peaches & strawbs). My British friend made the mulled wine, it was outstanding! The fridge is groaning with leftovers today. Daughter had a tasting plate of brie, hommus, crackers, prawns with chilli dipping sauce for lunch!


----------



## Newbie32

Looking forward to seeing pics of your hard work Ginny!!!!

I'm glad you had a great night maddy, and even better not to have a pounding head as punishment today!!!

Abs good on you for braving the shops with your leg hun!!! Ginny gives very good advice xxx

Well I just got back from the last of our shopping for food/presents. Now to wrap and prepare everything!!!! After the talk of rocky road Christmas trees dh is now insisting I make one. Pest!!!! Back to the grind I go....xxx


----------



## Abby27

Excellent advice, thanks Ginny! 

Nana I did have a little cheeky smile as I scootered down aisles! 
Just had a nice.bubble bath, face mask, magazine...then some of that summer skin light tanning stuff...good to feel like I'm doing.something other than waiting for bones to heal.

Looking forward to seeing some pics of the yard and the rocky.road house! 

Dh has agreed to another bd bonanza...a bd broken.bone bonanza...bdbbb?


----------



## Rosie_PA

Nana- I want to see pics of your tree!!!

Abs- lol to bd broken bone bonanza! Your hair looks gorgeous BTW!

Bubba- welcome!! :flower:

Ginny - cant wait to see pics of all your hard work! I love gardens!!!

Hi everyone else! Hope you are having a great day!! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Bubba Cub said:


> Hi ladies
> Mind if I join in on this group? I live on the central coast NSW.
> 37 ttc number 3 (I did originally introduce my self in the ttc over 35 forums).
> 
> Might take me a while to catch up on the Aussie thread But I look forward to chatting with fellow Aussies and hope we all achieve our wishes very soon.
> Am currently about 2dpo. Hopefully this tww will go by quickly, thank goodness Christmas is in the middle to help keep me occupied!
> Anyone else due to test nye or nyd?

I live on the coast too!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all!

Welcome bubba :)

Looking forward to seeing pics of the rocky toad Christmas tree sash!!! 

Abs you should have asked DH to video you scooting down isles so we could all see! I am picturing it now - slightly exaggerated - a breeze blowing your freshly styled hair and everyone gazing at you in wonder as you fly past! Lol!

Hi smithy Ginny and maddy!!! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :)

Smithy awesome need that uh are going to be an Aunty again :) yay!

Welcome bubba :hi:

Maddy your Christmas sounded awesome :) glad you had a loverly time :hugs:

Hi everyone else, sorry forgot most, dint have much time for BnB at the moment, will spend now time on top girls :) nothing exciting today jusT lots of errands and lunch and now I'm still cooking dinner :) was very ill today! Morning sickness at 15 weeks is just cruel if you ask me haha love you all xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sorry to hear you're sick hun! I hope you managed to enjoy (and keep down) that delicious dinner you cooked for D! Xx


----------



## Melainey

I managed to keep it down thanks Angelcakes xx


----------



## Abby27

Lainey sorry you were feeling ill :(

Had a good talk with dh about babies last night, seems he is super keen to have one now after getting so close. I guess it made it all the more real for him to see those two lines, and made him really realise how much he wants to be a dad...it was a great talk. He always wanted kids, but I suppose was content to wait till it happened. Month after month when af would arrive he would just give me a hug and say, we will try again. Now he gas a good feeling it will work again straight away.
So bring on the broken bone bd bonanza!, started this morning! And the leg didn't really hold us back!
I realise its too early just now. But I did some reading and some women ov earlier after loss, some later...plus I'm off vitex, so it could bring it forward may be? Who knows


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah Maddy, the babies will grow up together :) my brother and I are very close,(I raised him). They got engaged a few weeks back and have been trying for this baby for 6 months. They had a really rocky start with their 1st baby and my darling maddison nearly died a few times as a baby. Just makes it extra special for me.


----------



## Lisasmith

Lainey, I'm still getting sick occasionally too. You poor love xx


----------



## MissieT

Hey ladies, 

Happy Christmas to you all.

Abs - been thinking of you and hoping that foot is on the mend. 
Maddy and Ginny - hope your both going ok.
Smithy and Melainey - good luck with the ms
Angel and Newbie - lovely charts :)
Hi Bubba!
Rosie - have you felt any movement yet?
Big hi to everyone else :wave:
Sorry for not being around much. Finishing work turned a bit hectic and ms has been the pits - thank goodness for crackers and laughing cow triangles! Had my 12 week scan last week and due date is now 07-07-2013 :) I have to go for another scan on Jan 3rd as the sonographer is a bit worried that the abdomen hasn't closed up properly. At the appt she seemed pretty relaxed about it and said it could just be a bit late closing but I have read the u/s report and totally freaked myself out. And dr google is evil! We are having people over tomorrow for the day and I am going to announce the pregnancy but keep the other bit to myself - no Debbie downer on Christmas Day! But I'm going to say its a secret and no FB of the news til after the new year and tell other people after the scan on the 3rd. 

Hope you all have a fab day tomorrow and the big man in red brings you something nice :)


----------



## number2woohoo

I'm sure everything will be find with the scan - try not to freak xo

Merry Christmas all. Am on day 3 in Adelaide for Christmas with the in laws. I think 3 days is my limit. Shame I have another 2 to go. ;)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Praying all is ok when you get your results on the 3rd Missie!

Amanda no sympathy sorry! I am at 3 months and 22 days with my in laws now!!! I hope the next 2 days aren't too bad :)

Merry Christmas all! I hope you have an awesome time celebrating with your family and friends! Love xx


----------



## Newbie32

Merry Christmas everyone!! Hope you all get spoilt rotten!! Xxx


----------



## Abby27

Merry Christmas friends!!! Hope it's a great day for all!! Much love to all of you xoxo


----------



## Maddy40

Merry ho ho ho to you all.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

hi everyone, not going to try to catch up, but thought i would pop on while i had wi-fi at sisters house for Christmas eve, but don't want to be rude on my computer all night. Wanted to say hello, miss you all, and a very merry Christmas and happy boxing day!! Thought i would update my signature too, and i up'd it a week bc i don't think ill have a chance to again, i am 24 weeks and 4 days today (roll over to next week each Friday) Cant wait to get back home, see my pups, sleep in my own bed and be able to catch up on here properly! xxx


----------



## number2woohoo

3 months and 22 days.... Oh, you poor thing Angel. I bet my in laws are more annoying though, LoL.
Merry Christmas all xo


----------



## Pauls_angel

Woke up to spotting today - better not be AF already I'm only 6dpo!!!! Was a fairly dark reddy brown colour and pretty 'runny' for want of a better word - think I'm out :(


----------



## Abby27

Angel 6 dpo is perfect for an implantation bleed!!! I think you are in with a super chance!!!


----------



## SJayne22

Hope its implantation angel! 

Hope you all had a brilliant Christmas, looking forward to a better one next year 

Don't know what is going on with my temps but had an awful cold so I think things have got messed up!

Love you all lots xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

Really hope it's not af angelcakes xxx

Ready for Christmas round 2 here...exhausted already!

Have a great Boxing Day everyone xxx


----------



## Melainey

Happy Stephens day to you all (Irish boxing day :winkwink: ) xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi girls! I hope you all had a great Christmas! Sorry I have been MIA...Have had a busy Chrissy! Been thinking of you all and keeping up on TG to make up for not being on here. Still looking forward to some time off work to be able to have some me time!! 

Angel - It really succks you're feeling witchy! After looking at your chart, I think it's possible FF got your O date wrong. I think you could have O'd on CD 19 or possibly even CD 17 with a fallback rise. You will get a clearer picture next month with being on vitex for a bit longer! and hopefully a BFP in the first month of 2013! 

Abs, not sure what time of your cycle you start vitext, but I remember when Jayney came off vitex after being on it it gave her a super super long cycle, like over 50 days or something I think. Might be worth sticking to it so you don't have to wait so long to Ov? If you do go off it though, it's a good cycle to choose with you being only semi in action. I bet it happens for you this time...just cos it's a time you expect you won;t even be able to get to the bedroom! Murphy's Law! Ps. love the hair! xx oohhh and loving the bbbdb!! haha epic!

Maddy - sounds like you had a nice chrissy! good on you! Hope you enjoyed that sangria! x

Smithy - congrats on being an aunty again! how exciting! 

Ginny - so exciting about your garden. New places always feel finished off with a garden in! Can't wait to see pics! 

Nana - did DH get his rocky road christmas tree in the end? You're a bloody good wife all the cooking you do for him! Hoping AF stays away this time round! I'm looking forward to tomorrow! I can't believe it's one more sleep! came around so quickly!! It's pretty miserable here at the moment, hoping for a sunny day so we can head to the park with the pups! If not, thought you guys could come round here for some afternoon tea or something?! either way, I'm looking forward to it! xox

Missie - yay for scan. I don't know what that means, have never heard of it actually. Hope your next scan looks good! And if you're worried, turn to a doctor, not google, cos it will stress you. The 3rd is only next Thurs, so only a week to wait! xx

Ababa - hope you survived the inlaws! It's tough spending a lot of time there. I am lucky they all live around here, so its day trips or one night for us! 

Angel - LOL at the time limit with the inlaws! haha not long til your new home!

Amber - hope you had a great Christmas lovely! nice to see you, as always! Missing you and can't wait til you're home too! xoxo

AFM - we were meant to have DSS today, but missed out cos his mum is being a bitch again, and the worst thing is it's cos of the dickhead she's seeing. Pretty disappointing, but hoping things get back to normal on the weekend and we get to see him again! We have so many pressies under the tree waiting for him, he will be so excited when he gets here! 

I have decided we will go camping for new years, so have been rounding up a bit of a crew to go there, that should be awesome! really looking forward to it. we normally do something fairly low key, so wanted to do the same this year, might make midnight...probably not though, I'm pretty lame and it gets worse each year!! lol

Hope you all have a great day today xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry shellybear, the witch has got me :(


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

:( boo! Hope you're ok hun! You're getting to the point now where you can say that statistically you should be getting close to being pregnant. That's how I started thinking, and it did make me feel better. It's only a matter of time now, you've played the waiting game, it's time for things to just happen for you guys! xox


----------



## Abby27

Morning!!! I'm on my new ipad mini, thanks dh!! He said he wanted to make it easier to read my forum....that's you guys!! So thanks to this group too!! 

Dh on a mission to get me pregnant....daily sex. My thigh is getting sore from holding my cast up and out of the way!!! Sorry tmi. But tomorrow I get a lighter cast...2 weeks down since I broke it, 4 to go!

Squeegs, I've started taking futex again, just in case!


----------



## Lisasmith

Sorry about all the af arrivals! Yay for lighter cast abs :)

I'm still so tired after Christmas Day, I just want to sleep and sleep


----------



## ginny83

Abs you're so luck to have even started bding! I'm still waiting for AF to completely go away grrr

My temp has shot up this morning? I really hope it's just one of those random high temps because it's very early for me to O and we've done 0 bding this cycle coz of my long AF. I was pretty hot when I woke up, so hoping it's just something to do with that!


----------



## Abby27

Yeah my af was pretty normal, just more painful, and heavier at the start. Ginny can you do an opk and see what your lh is doing? 
Dh had to go back into work today so I find myself a touch depressed. Normally being on my own doesn't bother me at all, but my inability to do so many things leaves me with lots of thinking time. I can't even wash without assistance. It's a pretty crappy holiday.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs - good idea! I dunno how much it affects it for everyone, but I remember Jayney being totally out! And I know how annoying it is to have a super long cycle! especially with every day sex. lol Your DH is so cute! Such a thoughtful guy!! 

Smithy - it's tiring with no kids around, I can imagine all the excitement of 3 would be exhausting! 

Gin - hope your AF goes away soon! Stupid bitch! I also hope it was a random temp! would like to see it going back down again for you tomorrow! xox


----------



## ginny83

duh I don't why I didn't think of doing an OPK! It's negative with only a very faint second line, so I'm pretty sure I haven' Od as the second line is still normally quite strong the day after I get positive OPKs


----------



## Abby27

Well that's good Ginny! I had Ewcm this morning, very odd for me this early. I'd love to ov early, but will wait and see what happens.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny - that's good news!

Abs - would be awesome news if you O'd early!!


----------



## Abby27

May be the mc is giving me more Ewcm? I don't normally notice my cm much. Any way, who knows!!


----------



## Melainey

Morning ladies :) 

How are you all?

Ginny, glad that it was negative for you :) x

Abby try not to think to much! I'm the exact same when alone! It's hard, I've started bashing to take my mind off things... Although too hard now cause in sick haha Xx 

Shelli how are you honey? X

Smithy doll how's you going?x


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Lainey - you could get in trouble bashing to pass the time. maybe you could try baking! lol

I'm good thanks hun! Hope you get better soon! xx

Abs - not sure about the ewcm. Mine was always different. I normally got watery, sometimes ewcm around ov, but I mainly noticed ewcm before my period came. it's hard to rely on that for anything cos it's so inconsistent.


----------



## Abby27

I could bash things with my crutches!! I certainly feel like doing that. Pretty sure I'm depressed. Also pretty sure I'm getting a uti...got a doctors appointment tomorrow so will get antibiotics...but can that be it please? A broken leg, a miscarriage and now a uti!!! What a crappy month


----------



## Melainey

Haha I keep texting Daniel about bashing hahaha 

Oh Abby honey Xx I hoe you feel better soon Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs, that sucks. Not much else can go wrong for you, surely! I think things should start to look up for you! xox


----------



## Pauls_angel

Shelley how is your catch up with sash going? She should be there now ;) make sure you take photos to post on top girls of the 2 of you! Xx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

She's not here quite yet - got held up leaving this morning. She should be here in about an hour, so looking forward to it! Will post a pic for you girls! xx

So excited about your new house babe! only 2 weeks. wow! it's gone so quickly!


----------



## Rosie_PA

Abs- you poor darling, you are due for some good luck!!

Lainey- are you feeling any better? Do you still have a fever?

Squeegs- so excited for your catch up with Nana! I wish I could visit all of you lovely ladies!!! 

Angel- I hope your doc will test you for ow progesterone, mine absolutely refused! It was quite frustrating! I started take B vitamins and using a supplement cream and finally convinced him to check it the month I got my BFP! Figures, right??? 

Hope everyone is having a good day! Love to you all!!! Xx


----------



## Melainey

Oh yay squiggles you must be soooooo exited 

Hey Rosie cheeks Xx how are you honey? Temp is getting higher 37.1 which I'd high got me but not a fever! I dint normally hoo into the 37s even when I ovulate etc! Feel like poop and have to clean the house! times like this I wish I had a maid hahaha xx


----------



## Abby27

Looking forward to seeing pics of shell and nana! 

I think 37.1 is ok, but if it gets higher to 37.5 I think that is a low grade fever...Rosie will know better. Hope you feel better soon. Can you take vit c and garlic? Summer colds are the worst!!


----------



## Melainey

Yeah I think 37.6 is the star of fever :) I don't have any in the house and have zero energy to walk for half an hour to the shops! Haha I hate being sick!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Catch up with Nana was awesome, as suspected! Hoping that everyone gets a chance to meet at least one other from here! Photo is on TG!

Rosie - must be annoying to be in the industry & still have a doctor that doesn't listen to your simple requests! I am lucky I guess, My doctor was an obstetrician for years (only stopped cos they stopped letting GPs do it) he actually delivered my husband & his borthers & sister! Anyway, he put me onto charting and is really good at explaining things re fertility. He was also open to referring me to a FS, but encouraged me to stick at it naturally without being pushy. Very lucky to find a good GP these days! 

Lainey - a maid would be nice!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies, not much time as I'm working - and exhausted from working Xmas and Boxing days as well as today. Just wanted to let you know that Chemist Warehouse online is having a 50% off vitamins sale for the next couple of days. My COQ-10 recommended by the specialist is normally $55 a bottle and YAY it's on sale for half price. Plus they have free shipping if you order over $99 of vits. Just thought someone here might be interested as I know we can be a bit vitamin obsessed when TTC! hugs Maddy.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Rosie I really hope mine doesn't refuse to test my progesterone! What supplement cream did you use? I already take b6 and b complex and vitex to no avail - have been taking the b complex for months but only started the other 2 this month.


----------



## Rosie_PA

Angel, here is the link to a great website I found that talks about low progesterone. I used Progest, which is a natural progestesterone supplement cream. I didn't use it before I got pregnant, because I really wasn't expecting to get pregnant that cycle, so I started after. I was hoping my doc would test my level and if high enough i would taper off it but he never did so I ended up using it the whole first trimester. Hope your doc tests you and you don't need it, but if not I hope ths info helps! Xxx

https://natural-fertility-info.com/progesterone-fertility-guide


----------



## Abby27

Maddy what brand co q 10 is it? 

So happy nana and squeegs caught up!! How did their husbands go?


----------



## Newbie32

Hubby's were great! Was So lovely to finally get to meet, just a shame it can't be more often!!!! Oh and little d is such a darling! X


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby honey :hugs: 
Lainey, get better love and please take panadol when you're feeling feverish and yuck
Hi to everyone else :hugs: I hope you all had a lovely Christmas. I've been suffering with disgusting headaches and now I think I have a yeast infection :cry: I did get a lovely big kick on Christmas morning :cloud9:


----------



## Abby27

Oh smithy that sux! I think my herbal tabs have been working...will see how I go before mentioning it to the doctor today. 
Got two outings today, this morning I'm going to the fracture clinic, where I hope to get a new, lighter cast...I hope they say I can weight bare a little, but I doubt it. Then off to the doctors to get med Certs for work. Mostly I just want my annual leave back, because what I'm on right now is no holiday. I really don't know what to do about work...getting there and getting home is the problem, plus the building is not one that accommodates the disabled.

Also today will have to tell doctors etc I m/c ....not looking forward to that.


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: good luck honey


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Yeah, hubbys went well. D loved having new people to show his stuff off to! haha 

Smithy - how exciting! nice chrissy present from bub!

Abs - cast looks good! how did it go telling doctors about the MC?

Poor little guy told his dad today that he wants to hit his mums boyfriend. DH asked why and he said 'mummy tried to take his car so he hit her'. so it's clearly getting worse, which doesn't surprise us at all, but breaks our hearts all over again! :(


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies

Angel hopefully they will do the tests for you Xx I don't understand why they won't, as we're paying their wages after all. Silly doctors ! Xx

Smithy how exiting :) I can't wait till I feel it kick Xx

Abby good luck with the work situation x 

Ohhhhh shelly that is truly horrible, the poor little man :( :hugs: xx


----------



## Lisasmith

That poor poor baby :( this whole situation is bullshit and she has no right to inflict this lifestyle on him :(


----------



## Melainey

Just watched the friends were Monica and Chandler go to the fertility specialist and they find out that they can't have a baby and it is soooo sad :cry: I cried my heart out!


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I havent been on BNB. Things have been a little hectic. I hope everyone had an awesome Christmas.

Thats so exciting that Sasha & shell got to meet up. 

We had a great Christmas. It didnt take the In-laws long to read Audrinas t-shirt. They were very excited. My parent were a little quicker in reading the t-shirt but I think they know something was up as it was getting harder to hide my bump. We are waiting for NYE so Audrina can tell hubby two brothers & wifes as we are all going down to the holiday house to spend NYE. I will tell my sister & her hubby in the next day or two. 

I had my 12 week scan yesterday and apparently I had a longer circle that month so bubs is actually 11 weeks and 6 days today. But my EDD will stay the same at the moment 9th July 2013. Which means I am going to have to sell my P!nk tickets hubby brought me for the 9th July before I knew I was pregnant (I had a feeling but didnt want to say anything to him)! Everything is looking good & the baby is looking healthy and strong. It was moving around a lot which made it hard for the measurements but got it all in the end. We even got a wave hello which was really cutie. It was so nice to finally hear the heart & see the baby moving. The guys told us its looking like a boy but thats only 72% at this stage. So I cant wait for my next scan to confirm the gender.
 



Attached Files:







baby#2 (640x482).jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0688 (389x640).jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Abby27

Lainey I think about that episode all the time!!!!
Squeegs omg that woman makes me so mad!!! I have little fists of fury.

Well back from hospital and then gp. They X-ray d me again, surgeons asked about the baby, and were really sad to hear about the loss. I almost cried but held it together. Scar looks a bit yuk, but ok. The healing of the bone looks good. So four more weeks. Got the new cast in hot pink! 
Then off to the gp, that was ok, I'm going to work from home where possible. Talked about the mc, I got a bit teary and she said it was common, to have an early loss etc, and that she didnt think it was the surgery....but i guess we will never know. i know im not suppose to blame myself but i do a little bit. any way she was nice and said that it would happen for us. Then onto the uti, also common after the catheter, so will get some antibiotics, it's actually feeling ok today after the herbs I've been taking, so I will start the antibiotics them tomorrow and have a glass of wine tonight....that's probably bad, but all in all today was rough going.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Abs - real sorry it was such a tough day! at least you got a bit of support about the MC. I hope it's not another long wait before your next bub!

Lisa - cute!

Melainey - hope you're feeling a bit better hun!


----------



## ginny83

Shell - sorry to hear that things seem to be getting worse with her :( Hopefully the solicitor can give you some good advice - sounds like your doing everything you possibly can to try and keep DSS as safe as possible. Glad you guys are standing up for yourselves more too x

Lisa -cute scan pics and love the t-shirt Audrina's wearing :)

Abs - big hug, glad your GP was nice about it all

Smithy - hope those headaches go away! Yay for feeling kicks!


----------



## Maddy40

Uh Mum2Q don't envy you that fight :( 

Abs I am a "brand slut" and change all the time depending on what's on sale. I get the cheapest brand/highest dose COQ10 (they are 150mg capsules) because the specialist recommends 600mg p/day. It's bl**dy expensive stuff but apparently the clinical results in improving egg quality in rats are impressive (ha ha the straws we clutch at)! Getting it at 50% off is such a good deal for me.


----------



## ginny83

Maddy, do you keep taking them once you get a BFP? 

Are they like a gel capsule?


----------



## Abby27

My understanding is that there are two different types, both start with ubic but one ends in an ol? 
Also they all have different carrier systems, the more expensive use phosphate the others use a vit e. so much choice! If your doc has a preference I'd be keen to know the recommendation . 
Ginny should be ok once bfp to keep taking it, it's good for your heart, bp etc.


----------



## ginny83

I'm might ask about taking it at my next appointment

I'm sometimes a bit cautious of mixing stuff together, I want to make sure it's OK to take with the daily aspirin I'm on. I see though that it reduced blood pressure slightly for some people - so I'm interested in that!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy - They do these studies for a reason - to get results. If you see results in studies, it's not becaause they don't work, it's because they do! It's not clutching at straws, just doing what you can to help get you where you want to be! 

Ginny - I am cautious too. Always best to ask the experts in my opinion. 

Lainey - a sudden thought. You conceived on your first round of soy didn't you? or was your first round your chemical? I can't remember. Just thought it might be something other girls might want to look into. I was cautious as you can't purchase it in Australia and didn't know how it would affect my cycle if I stopped taking it, so decided not to in the end. But it may help someone else? I'm thinking not the girls with regular cycles, cos I read an article that said pretty much 'if it aint broke, don't fix it'. Maybe Abs, with a longer, more random cycle, it could be useful? Just throwing ideas around anyway. Not sure how it goes with the vitex either. 

I'm off to bed. gosh, it's late! I didn't realise the time. DSS was in bed half an hour later than normal, and it really throws me out when his routine changes! 

sweet dreams!! xox


----------



## Maddy40

COQ10 is fine to keep taking, apparently. My FS said he doesn't recommend anything else except COQ10 and a good multivitamin that includes folate, as there isn't enough research into other supplements and he doesn't want to risk doing more harm than good.

DHEA is also recommended a lot by FS in the UK and US apparently - I'm going to ask my FS about it when I see him next.


----------



## Melainey

Hey squiggles :) yeah I conceived in the first cycle,I was just gong to see if anybody wants the rest of mine :)


----------



## Abby27

My understanding is that iso soy is used to help women who don't ovulate? Usually with pcos? Instead of clomid ...is that why you took it Laniey?


----------



## Melainey

No I took it cause I was sick of waiting and heard so many good things about it!I ovulate on my own most times!I have the odd anovulatory cycle but just wanted top try something different :) they say it is natures clomid! :) worked great for me, but I was at the point I would try anything! :)


----------



## Bubba Cub

Hi everyone 
Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. I have been trying to pop in and read what has been happening, but this thread goes so fast!! 

Smithy, I am also a Smith! I am going to take that we are both Smiths from the Coast as a good luck sign, hopefully our water supply has plenty of :dust: 

I am going insane with this tww, trying not to get my hopes up but have been feeling so many symptoms it is so hard not to think about it. I am about 8dpo now and I was going to wait until nyd to test but I have decided to test on Monday 10dpo ( as I have a 10/11 lp). Fingers crossed. 

I have been trying to think of a really nice way to tell DH if it does turn out to be positive this month as with both my other pregnancies the announcements to him were rather um.... Memorable for the wrong reasons! (funny to talk about now though lol but I want #3 to be an exciting reveal. I already have it planned as to how I want to tell the kids but DH is tricky. He is working at new year and won't be home til about 5am nyd So can't really tell him at midnight :( 

Anyway hope we all get bfp's for a 2013 baby :yellow:


----------



## Maddy40

Ooh getting close to New Years! Good luck with testing Bubba. 

What does everyone else have planned for NYE.

We're going to do our 2nd round of IUI in January. The specialist initially wanted to do 3 rounds but is now saying he wants to see us after the second unsuccessful round, to discuss IVF....a bit hard to be positive about the next IUI when he's already thinking beyond :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy, That is their job. they have studied long & hard to get to where they are & I'd be more worried if they weren't thinking ahead! I guess they have to assess each couple on their own terms. By changing the plan, we can only assume he's doing what will give you the best shot of a baby! Did you say initially you were going to stop at IVF? may have been someone else. Look at it from a financial perspective, if you skip your last IUI, that's $1800 toward IVF, and if you get preggy this time, that's a MASSIVE saving!! I find it's easier to look at things from a point of view that doesn't really matter. I mean money keeps the world turning, but it isn't important when you compar it against something that is important to you. xxx I have everything crossed for your Jan cycle - will your test date fall around the Aus day BFP girls? 

Bubba - sounds funny, how did you tell DH last 2 times? Just google sweet ways to tell hubby, heaps of ideas come up!


----------



## Lisasmith

Ill have everything crossed for you Maddy! 

Bubba, ill have everything crossed for you too. 2013 will be a good year


----------



## Abby27

Bubba, I should've warned you, this thread does move very fast, lately it's actually been a little slow! I think it was Rosie that put a little bun in her oven and waited for her dh to figure it out. I too would like to hear the story of how you told dh last two times? 
Maddy you did get sperms to meet egg last iui, so I have hope for you next round!! 

No NYe plans for us, neither of us could be bothered, maybe we will go out to dinner or something. 
Had a terrible dream last night that dh was leaving me....woke up crying :(


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls!!!!

Wow I've been mia from here for a while! I've missed you all heaps! 

Settling into our holiday which is fun, although dh is driving me a bit batty! I'm quite happy to stop and do nothing, whilst he is 'bored' already....and that's after crazy busy day yesterday and it's only 8.50am! Hope this doesn't continue or I may have to bring him back in a body bag lol....

Hope everyone has recovered from the Christmas madness! Need to have a good read and catch up :)

Love you all xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Send dh out to do something 'fun and manly' while you do nothing but relax


----------



## Pauls_angel

Morning lovelies :) 

Fx maddy and bubba!

my temp plummeted today so am expecting AF to properly hit finally - so annoying to spot for days before end them get AF as it makes it drag on for neat 2 weeks sometimes! Hoping her stay is short :) counting today as day 1 of my pregnancy! Means I will see my doc on cd3 perfect for testing progesterone! :)

Have a great day everyone! Xx


----------



## Newbie32

Lol smithy, he had a surfing lesson yesterday, but when we planned this holiday it was to unwind and do nothing! Bloody pest!!!!

Angel I hope your cd3 test brings good results!


----------



## Lisasmith

Newbie32 said:


> Lol smithy, he had a surfing lesson yesterday, but when we planned this holiday it was to unwind and do nothing! Bloody pest!!!!
> 
> Angel I hope your cd3 test brings good results!

Men are so stupid! Drug him, dose him on phenergan in his coffee.


----------



## Abby27

Well at least it's good timing for testing Angel! 

Nana can you make morning plans then rest in the afternoon? How do the doggies like the place?


----------



## Melainey

Maddy I have everything crossed that this iui works for you Xx

Boo for af Angelcakes Xx :hugs: 

Nanna bloody men! Although I'm the same as your husband I get bored soooooo easily haha maybe send him off to do his own thing and you book yourself into a nice spa :winkwink: xx


----------



## Maddy40

Mum2Q of course you're right. We had decided we weren't going to do IVF for a number of reasons including the poor success rate with 41yo eggs. But I can see that changing - as your options start to run out you kind of become more open to other routes. 

Newbs welcome back, you'll find there isnt' much to catch up on I think everyone has been away or busy.

Angel good luck with the upcoming testing. My CD3 tests were quite extensive, are they only doing the one test or will they recommend others?

AFM I got a positive OPK and a temp jump today and it's only CD11. My crap sleep after yesterdays shift could account for the temp - I went to sleep with the electric blanket on and the doona and it's close to 30 degrees out! But that OPK was definately a positive. Having never O'd before CD14 or later, that's a new development for me!


----------



## Abby27

Maddy electric blankets, alcohol, and poor sleep are the three variables that can impact the temp accuracy....so you've got two of three there, it may not be accurate....I say bd....are you allowed to try mid iui?


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah abs the pups love it! Took ruby for a swim, fair to say she did NOT like that!!!! Lol

Gosh maddy I so hope you fall this cycle and don't need to have any more treatment x

Lol smithy, might stop by the chemist this afternoon...

Lainey how are you darling!? Hope your boring day isn't too bad!

Squiggles I miss you gorgeous!

Angel I hope that witch does her things and, to be frank, fucks off for 9 months!!!!

Back to the pool, cider, and my book now xxx


----------



## Melainey

I say bd too Maddy, can't hurt :) 

Abby how are you?

Nanna how you are enjoying that cider and pool :)

My day is so crap, and I'm feeling down today! I'm just so over being alone! I wouldn't wish the feeling I have on my worst enemy! Hopefully it gets beret, but it's doubtful!

Lucy, hope you are enjoying your new house honey Xx


----------



## Abby27

I'm a bit down too Laniey ! I'm so over being in a cast, and I'm only a third of the way through. The uti doesn't help matters either (although its getting better), but every time I sit to relax and read my book I have to pee again, it's not painful, but it's constant need...it takes me several min to get up, get the crutches etc. 

Have you considered doing some volunteer work somewhere? Just a couple days a week, something like helping people. Might make you feel less bored, give you a feel good buzz, and always looks good on future resumes. 

I better go pee....again


----------



## Bubba Cub

Melainey and Abby :hugs: for you, hope your day ends on a much more positive note.

Newbie, I hope you eventually get to enjoy a very relaxing holiday, I am off work for another week but doesn't feel like a holiday to me....too much stuff to do around the house as well as keeping the kids occupied!:ball:

Maddy, Angel, and everyone else waiting for a successful next cycle, I will send big positive thoughts for lots of bfp's. 2013 is going to be a great year for all of us. :oneofeach:

Just the other day we were talking with friends and the conversation somehow turned into about how we found out we were pregnant with our children. They have no idea we are ttc, yet this was what made me think that I want to do something special for #3 as when telling them about DS and DD there were a few laughs!
1. The melodramatic reveal::cry::brat:
I found out I was pg with DS about 6 weeks as he was a BIG surprise!! We were not at all trying. I was terribly home sick as i moved from the gold coast to sydney to be with DH. I was so emotional by that stage and I couldn't stop crying. ( i should mention that i was happy to be pg but also very scared and not sure how the OH would react to the news, my overactive hormonal mind made me think of all these different scenarios that i went crazy!) It took about half an hour to finally get out the words I'm pregnant! DH was just calm and said that's ok it's not the end of the world! :coffee:But at the time I thought but we're not married, I had always had my life planned out, get married and have kids...that's it in that order - very old fashioned I know. 
Not long after I remembered that i prayed for a sign a couple of months prior that I was supposed to stay with DH and not go back home to qld.....God answered in a very loud way!! :cloud9:

2. The great way to ruin the moment reveal: #-o
We eventually tied the knot when DS was almost 2yrs. Straight after we began ttc, it took 4 months before I got my bfp. DH was already out of bed and on the computer so I went and poas and bfp straight away. I took the stick out to show him and sat next to him holding it in front of me....all he could say was "phew your breath stinks!". Yep thanks for that special memory! :dohh:

So I am determined for baby 3 to have a nice story of his/her first introduction to DH....


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

Hi all :hi:
I am still fairly new to these forums and am enjoying all the reading though it is hard to keep up with the speed of some! I am currently 26 and DH is 27. We are newlyweds as of last month and live in Sydney - Castle Hill. I saw your info Pauls_angel and saw you are Baulkham Hills; we are close! I lived in Baulko before moving here :smile: what a small world the internet creates. We are in our first TTC for our 1st child. Being the eldest of all my siblings (and the only girl) as well as the oldest of all my cousins and DH being an only child and the only one left in his family carrying the family name - both of our families are putting a lot of pressure on us with constant questioning and well wishes for "many babies, really soon". Lovely wishes to receive during your wedding ceremony too :winkwink: :rofl: and to come home after your wedding night and find items suppose to promote fertility tucked under our pillows and quilt in our bed :rofl: . We were asked every day for the past month if we were pregnant (since the wedding) and NO-ONE knows we are TTC at this point. Early days for us but I am having fun dwindling school holiday time away on here (I am a teacher). 

I haven't paid too much attention to my body during my cycles and have been using "My Days" as a period tracker app for 6 months so I assume from that, my cycles are roughly 28-31 days. No idea when I OV except for when it tells me LOL. As this is our 1st cycle TTC I have been noticing every change in my body and am keeping note for next cycle if we get a BFN this time around. I am not expecting too much being our 1st attempt and all but I am feeling positive :) I am planning on testing tomorrow, NYE which is 12DPO (based on when i felt cramping and the tracker app suggested I was O). It will still be 4 days before AF is due (if she is on time) so I am not expecting a BFP but I am hoping FX. If it's a BFN I will be waiting till AF comes or until she is a few days late (If I can hold out :rofl: :) I am trying not to fall into being a POAS maniac by starting this journey out strong hahaha

I have had plenty of signs during my symptom spotting and noticed signs of IB 10DPO (yesterday) which could well be early signs of AF as well :wacko:

:dust: to you all for the new year!


----------



## Abby27

Welcome jellybean, I hope you get your bfp! If you don't this cycle you should consider charting on fertility friend. It helps a lot! 
Plus it gives you something more tangible to obsess over....and I like to stalk charts....tehe 

Bubba, those stories were funny ( in retrospect), have you found any on the net?


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

Abby27 said:


> Welcome jellybean, I hope you get your bfp! If you don't this cycle you should consider charting on fertility friend. It helps a lot!
> Plus it gives you something more tangible to obsess over....and I like to stalk charts....tehe
> 
> Bubba, those stories were funny ( in retrospect), have you found any on the net?

Thanks Abby!

DH has said if this cycle doesn't work we might wait a couple of months and try to time a bit better with school holidays and my work. I am still on a temp contract and hoping to be permanent in the next few months. So now he is wondering if we could wait a little longer now - yet he has been the one hounding me for 2 years to start TTC :roll: . I am thinking it will be a sign if we are BFN this cycle and that way I could chart for the next few months too :)


----------



## Abby27

Perfect to start charting before the official ttc month! I wasted a good two years getting all my timing wrong because I didn't chart (my cycle is a touch whacky). 

Still fingers crossed you get your bfp tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

I didn't even know any of this information before I stumbled across these forums a week ago! So now I am just finding out about charting and temping and OPK's and everything! I really didn't even know how complex ovulation and fertility dates can actually be! So if there is a BFP this cycle we really struck it lucky with my period tracker app hahaha it would be beginner's luck but we will wait and see how it pans out. These AF type cramps really have me doubting though. Only time will tell :)


----------



## Bubba Cub

Hi jellybean best wishes to you on your ttc and getting a bfp very soon.

Abby I have googled heaps but still not sure of what to do. I did find out that at 4 weeks the little bubba is about the size of a poppy seed, so I have thought that I could get him to hold his hand out and I will give him the seed....then tell him that's the size of our new baby. 
I will also make sure that I have used mouthwash just in case :haha:

If it doesn't happen this cycle then I will have another month to think about it but I do like the seed idea.


----------



## Abby27

Hahaha, that's a cute idea. You could do a digital test, take a pic, text to him with the caption "first baby pic"? 
I was going to tell my parents by giving them a picture frame that said "frame for next grandchild due -- -- --"


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

They are really cute idea's ladies! I thought that if we got a BFP this cycle I would tell my parents on Valentine's Day as it will be 2 weeks out from the 3 month mark which is when we will tell our close friends and the rest of our families.
I would hand them a rose with a little poem saying something like:
"Roses are red, Violets are blue. We have a very special surprise; you are going to be a grandparent soon!"

I suppose I could do that anytime of the year but it is more suited to Valentines Day :)


----------



## Maddy40

Welcome Jellybean! If you're read back a few pages you will have seen our main rules about oversharing, so feel free to throw your ideas in :)

Abs we are taking this cycle off as our clinic is closed, but will start again in mid-Jan when AF arrives. But I will be waving that OPK at DH when I see him (our shifts didn't match up today).


----------



## Bubba Cub

Abby, I like the idea of the photo frame for the grandparents. When I was searching I found this beautiful poem which I thought I would copy it here : 

I do not have a face to see, Or put inside a frame. I do not have soft cheecks to kiss, I don't yet have a name. You can't yet hold my tiny hands, Nor whisper in my ear. It's still too soon to sing a song, Or cuddle me so near. But all will change come _(due date)__, That's when the say i'm due. I'm your new grandson or grandaughter, I can't wait till I meet you. All I ask between now and then, Is your patience while I grow. I promise I'll be worth the wait, Because of all the love we'll know. So what I have to give you now, is a wish to you from me. I cannot wait to be a part Of this wonderful family.


----------



## Maddy40

Yay yay yay it's New Years Eve! What's everyone got planned? We are taking daughter to the 9pm fireworks and will probably be on the couch with our wine and beer by midnight!


----------



## Abby27

Happy new year friends!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Cute poem bubba :) 

Welcome jellybean - we actually have sold our place in baulkham hills and move into our new place in kellyville in 9 days - still fairly close though. Are you a primary or high school teacher? I am a teacher too! I teach primary - year 6 next year.

Maddy I hope you manage to find some time with DH and catch that egg the good old fashion way this month!!!

Lainey sending big hugs to you hun!!

Hi Abs!!! Looking forward to our catch up in a couple of days! I'll pm you my mobile number on fb so you can text me your address :)

Sash I hope you're having a lovely time while you're away!

AFM I was wrong about AF she is still not here but I am still spotting - very light spotting and super dark brown. Looked back at last month and my first day of heavy bleeding was at 14dpo so am thinking she'll arrive tomorrow or the next day as I'm 12dpo today. Positively it means my LP is longer but the lengthy spotting still indicates low progesterone according to all my reading so I'll still be putting the card word on the doc to run some tests - even if I don't get them done until cd3. 

Maddy I have no set tests booked in - just want my doc to test my progesterone levels as lots of things are indicating they are too low - hoping he'll oblige 

Happy new year all! X


----------



## Rosie_PA

Happy New Years beautiful ladies! 

Angel- I really hope your doc does the test for you, and make spurs you get a slip to have it repeated around day 21.

Bubba Cub- all are super cute ideas!!!

Jellybean- welcome! I will keep my fingers crossed for you, ope you do have beginners luck!!!

Hope everyone had a great New Year! Much love to all of you wonderful ladies!!! Xx


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone and happy new years :)

Angel - I think any mid cycle spotting would be worth looking into, no harm done in getting a few tests run to make sure everything is as it should be... stalking you chart and hope that's a nice implantation dip I can see xx


----------



## Maddy40

Happy NY! We went to the 9am fireworks and were tucked up on the couch at home to watch the Sydney midnight ones on TV. 

Hope 2013 is good for all of you.


----------



## Bubba Cub

Happy 2013 everyone.

Well I have had the best start to the new year :happydance:

Yesterday 10dpo AF was due but never came, I took an IC and it was the very faintest of lines so faint that it took squinting in the right light to see it, but I didn't want to get too excited as that's exactly what I saw last cycle and then AF came the next day along with a bfn.

I had that wet feeling :shipw: where I keep thinking AF has started and kept rushing to the toilet but still nothing. (still got this....I must have been to the loo about 200 times the past two days!) :loo:

Then this morning 11dpo I tested with another IC and a FRER, same very faint line on IC but a nice pink clear line on the FRER...omg a :bfp: I am still in denial, I can't believe that this has finally come true, still doesn't seem real, and I have probably rechecked the test about 100 times today!

I also did the seed idea to announce to DH and he was just like what is that! (so knew he would say that so it worked out perfectly that I got to say that it was the size of our new bub...then I just cried a few happy tears). :cloud9:

I feel bad though for announcing my news when so many of you are still trying and hoping. I promise though that I will send as much :dust::dust: to you all. I am certain that this thread will get lots of :bfp: this new year.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Congrats bubba x


----------



## Abby27

Congrats Bubba. Are you going to get you hcg levels checked? I wished you charted, I soooo love stalking duffered charts!! But we'll done!! I hope a happy and healthy 9 months ahead for you!!
Now on this thread we always get bfps in pairs or trifecters!!!! Who will be next?? 

Big question though bubba how will you tell dh?? 

I haven't Ovd yet but the broken bone baby dance bonanza continues...I'm going through my mid cycle slight temperature shift, opks still negative...also running out of preseed, the place I normally get it is out of stock, so I ordered on line...should get here soon, does any one use anything else?? I try to use my own natural juices, but when you are on a bonanza it's difficult to be in the mood


----------



## ginny83

Congrats on the BFP bubba

Abs, great that your chart is starting to get a bit predictable? We just use saliva if needed - ew sorry for TMI! - I think I've read that saliva isn't a good one as it can also kill the spermies, but it doesn't seem to stop things for us. Maybe it kills the girl spermies that's why i keep having boys?!


----------



## Bubba Cub

Abby27 said:


> Now on this thread we always get bfps in pairs or trifecters!!!! Who will be next??
> 
> Big question though bubba how will you tell dh??

Abby I was thinking the same thing, yes I feel another bfp or two is due, I need a bump buddy! 

I gave him the seed (didn't have a poppy seed so just used the tiniest bird seed I could find lol) he just looked and said what is it? Then I said its the size of our new bubba, he was stunned, I then showed him the FRER and he said what does it mean, I don't know how to read those things :dohh: I said look it says two lines = pregnant..he was very happy
didn't think it would happen so quickly though, happy as we only had one more month to try before we waited another 5/6 moths to start ttc again.

How much longer until you get the cast off, must be so hot and itchy too in this weather (and all the BD too :winkwink:) hope this cycle turns out for you, keeping my fx.
Angel, has the spotting eased up? Hope the dr can help. Will have fx for you too :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

Yeah we use saliva too, I read it can kill sperm too, but it's not like we are using excessive amounts, just till my own juices take over. It helps knowing it can work still. 
I'm basically trying to recreate last cycle, seeing as it worked, and I was using preseed, and managed to bd the 5 days leading to ov. 

Looks like you may have Ovd Ginny ! Good work!! I hope I do soon, I will be going back to work next week, and seeing as I can't even effectively bathe myself I fear that getting ready for work will seriously cut into bd time!! Stupid work.


----------



## Abby27

Cast comes off jan 25! It's not too hot and stinky yet, we had air con installed last year so it's ok for that...it's just the complete inability to do anything for myself. Today for example, dh is at work...so if I want to eat something I use crutches to get to the kitchen, how can I make anything ( arms holding me up in crutches) or carry anything back to the living room to eat. I can heat stuff up. But can't transport it. (Well I've taken to putting food in plastic bags and carrying the bag in my teeth) 
Last month Ginny, Maddy and I had a trifector, and we all had early loses, so I'm hoping the three of us can do it again!


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations buba!! 

All my lovely ladies need to give us some :bfp: action this year. God knows you all deserve it


----------



## Abby27

Yep I'm thinking Maddy and kiwi in their next round iui/ Ivf ...angel and newbie, Ginny and myself, major and Jayne, jellybean might be bubbas twin....have I missed anyone?


----------



## ginny83

Abby27 said:


> Y it's not like we are using excessive amounts

yeah we don't either lol! It's just really from foreplay if you know what I mean

We actually used normal lube with conceiving M! So even that obviously doesn't kill off everything!


----------



## Abby27

I figured it had to be sort of ok, I mean how many stories do you hear about accidental pregnancies....surely normal lube is in the mix, and saliva. I guess I like preseed cause I know it's ok...plus it's actually a nice product.


----------



## Melainey

Congrats Bubba :)

Abby the month of my bfp I used forelife sperm friendly lube for the first time (and soy) and I loved it. It's a different consistency to normal lube, more of a sperm feel to it and I think that helped us :) 

I am PRAYING that all my lovely ladies get their bfp's very very soon!! xx


----------



## ginny83

I've probably told this story before, but my mum gave me a tube of "after sun gel" for when I had sunburn once... it was actually a tube of lube that just happen to have a picture of a sun on the packaging. Didn't realise until I had already been slathering myself with it for a while lol


----------



## Melainey

hahahahahahaha Oh that is sooooo funny Ginny hahahaha!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Abby27

That's hilarious!!! Hahahaha


----------



## Rosie_PA

Congrats buba!!! 

Ginny- I remember that story and still LOL'd!!!!


----------



## ginny83

hehe I thought I might have already mentioned it, I'm going to grow into one of those old people that repeats themselves a million times hehe


----------



## Melainey

Oh Ginny i'm the same haha I already do it now so god help people when I get old haha! Especially when I'm drunk.... hahha :rofl:


----------



## Abby27

My dh often says to me "you've told me that before, many times" 

Laniey where did you buy it from? I hope my preseed arrives today. Some local kids are going through our post and opening our mail (teenagers!!) don't want them stealing my sperm friendly lube!!!!!!


----------



## Melainey

Abby I got it in Priceline :) The reason I didn't get the preseed was because I didn't want to wait for it to come haha ANd I think it works great! We still use it now :)


----------



## MissieT

Hey ladies, going to be signing off for a while. Due to have scan tomorrow but started bleeding this morning (13 + 3), went to the hospital and there is no heartbeat. Not coping to well at the moment. Waiting to hear back from the hospital about next steps and haven't been able to hold it together to tell the kids yet - hiding out in the bedroom. 
Not sure if/when I'll be back on here but wishing you all the best for 2013 - you are all so lovely and deserve your dreams to come true. xxx


----------



## Melainey

Oh my God missie I am so very sorry Xx I hope that you get through this horrible time! Xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh missie, I'm so sorry to hear that....just awful x


----------



## Maddy40

I got Preseed at a local pharmacy, they have a list of stockists on their Aussie website. I ordered 2 lots from overseas and neither ever arrived.


----------



## Maddy40

OMG Missie, I am so so very sorry. I know what you are going thru and that none of our platitudes will make you feel remotely better. Please do know, though, that we are thinking of you at this difficult time. xxxx hugs


----------



## ginny83

Missie, I'm so, so sorry to hear that from that from the bottom of my heart. Just let yourself go through hell and let your DH look after you.

If you ever want to chat about anything just PM me xx


----------



## Abby27

Oh missy, I'm so very sorry, you take all the time you need!!


----------



## Bubba Cub

Oh no Missie so heartbreaking... Sending heartfelt wishes xx


----------



## lisamfr

Oh Missie I am so sorry to hear. We are here for you when your ready. xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

So very sorry Missie my heart breaks for you - if there is anything we can do or if you just need to chat or vent we are here xx

For those not on TG, I saw doc who assumed I'd made the appt to confirm a hpt - he was sure I'd fall this month - upon finding out I wasn't preg and about my spotting, etc he was more than happy to order full female hormone pathology which I will get done on Friday (cd3) and again on cd21. He also wants DH to get a SA and pending all the results if he can't get to the bottom of it he wants to refer us to a FS. I am stoked that he is being so supportive and proactive. Will get the firstly of results on Monday and will keep you posted!


----------



## Abby27

That's so great angel! Was this the same doc that figured out your thyroid condition!? I guess I can ask you today when I see you! Yaay!

My temp took a dive this morning which it often does the day before I ov, my opks are getting closer but not there yet...we have been bd enough so I'm covered.

I'm pretty annoyed that the preseed hasn't arrived, the Australia post tracker said it was accepted by customer....well it isn't here and I've been home every day! 

Dh and I both had shocker sleeps last nigh...poor guy has to go work being so tired!


----------



## Maddy40

Angel sooo pleased for you. It really does make a difference to have a supportive doc, doesn't it? 

Abs bugger about the Preseed. I do like it, the consistency is nice and not as sticky as some others (not that I'm really an expert in lubrication-assistance!!!) It's def better than saliva tho :)

Awrighty, another fun day in the office, better get back to it.


----------



## Bubba Cub

Angel that is great news about the dr, fx all goes well.

Abby I hope this is your month, hope the preeseed eventually shows.

Hi everyone else, first day back at work...yuk! At least it will only be a short day as I will have the kids with me...oh what fun that will be...not!


----------



## Abby27

Called aust post, should be here today! 

I have to take baths at the moment, is that ok for all the spermies hanging out at the ovary bar?


----------



## Lisasmith

Missie :hugs: that is just not fair. 

That's great news about your doctor angel! You girls have a great day xx


----------



## Maddy40

Abby27 said:


> Called aust post, should be here today!
> 
> I have to take baths at the moment, is that ok for all the spermies hanging out at the ovary bar?

Can't see why not. After my IUI procedure they said I could use warm packs on my back or tummy to help with any cramping from the procedure. I think it's men that are supposed to avoid really hot baths - I guess the spermies are closer to the surface when they are still in him. :haha:


----------



## Melainey

I think baths are fine Abby  once your pregnant tho I think you have to watch its not too hot so you don't raise your body temp too much :)


----------



## Abby27

Well that's good, don't want to hurt those spermies!! 

Had an excellent day lunching with Angel and number 2 woohoo!!! Really lovely.
Came home and my preseed has arrived!! Yay!!! Had to take My doggie to the vet, he has a nasty fungal infection, but we got ointment to clear it up! It's the most I've been out since the accident


----------



## Pauls_angel

Glad your preseed wasn't stolen by the naughty teenagers!


----------



## Abby27

Damn straight!!! Imagine what they could've got up to with sperm friendly lube!!! With applicators! 

I am pleased to say that I seem to have a lot of Ewcm ...I never get any that is noticeable. I'm taking that as a great sign


----------



## Pauls_angel

An excellent sign! Bring on a year 2013 bfp!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

That's really awesome abs! I really hope this month is if for you xx


----------



## Abby27

Opks are close but not quite there, but it's ok, we are on daily bd at the moment...still got Ewcm...I wonder if being at work dries me up...cause I never have this much.


----------



## Lisasmith

Probably! I know that things as simple as not drinking enough water dries me up


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Missie - I am so sorry to hear about your terrible loss hun. thining of you and your family! xoxox


----------



## Abby27

Yay positive opk!! The broken bone bd bonanza is going ok...hopefully got lots of spermies at the ovary bar!!


----------



## Bubba Cub

Abby27 said:


> Yay positive opk!! The broken bone bd bonanza is going ok...hopefully got lots of spermies at the ovary bar!!

Great news, lots of positive vibes being sent your way :dust::dust:


----------



## Abby27

Thanks bubba!! It's a bit early for me, but that is good. I've got my moody pre ovulation thing going on...either that or I am a bit down. I've speculated in the past that I get pms symptoms when I'm pre ovulation. 

How are you feeling bubba?


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

That's great Abs! Your temp looks like it's working up for a nice spike too! 

Bubba - congrats on your BFP! haven't said that yet! (sorry) :)


----------



## Bubba Cub

Thank you Quigley.

I still don't think it's real yet, 15 dpo today (or 4w + 5d from lmp) and I still keep going to the loo about 50 times a day just to make sure AF hasn't arrived! I need to relax but it's so hard not to stress about it! Still having lots of cramping which has had me worry intensely but from what I have read that is pretty normal with all the stretching and stuff happening in there. Don't really remember that from my last preg about 10 years ago! I guess I am more sensitive to my body now that I am older. 

Have dr appt on Tuesday for bloods etc, I don't know whether they will give me an early scan yet, I guess it will help settle the nerves a bit to see the little sticky though.

Hope everyone else is going well and staying cool during this heat wave we are having.


----------



## ginny83

Going to have a good old chart stalk!


----------



## Abby27

Hey Ginny!! Here is my unscientific view on me right now. Last few days more Ewcm than I've ever had, ever! This morning it was still there. I didn't sleep well so I had a nap, it wouldn't have been 3 hours though, when I woke up temp was up to 36.60 and Ewcm dried up! So I suspect I Ovd today....I hope so


----------



## ginny83

I'm not sure about chemical pregnancies, but for me miscarriages really make my next cycle screwy. I actually suspect that I don't O, or it's not a good egg in the cycle that follows - mainly coz even though I get crosshairs I never get a proper positive OPK. So maybe the hormones all change, but the egg doesn't actually pop.

This cycle is definitely a little bit off, but I've gotten positive OPKs - so not 100% like my other cycles after a miscarriage 


I actually started thinking last night that maybe I'll just have to get use to the idea that we might just only have M. Which wouldn't be the end of world - I love him to bits of course. Just not the way I hoped my family would look like...

Funny enough before DF and I had M, we had an argument on how many children we want to have. DF would be happy with 1-2 max, where I would like at least 3. We ended up agreeing that 3 would be our max and 2 would be min and we'd just see how we would cope. What a waste of an argument, nature is deciding everything for us anyway!


----------



## Newbie32

Gin I'm very hopeful that you will get another bundle of joy, and soon! 

And abs I hope your chart behaves itself now!!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Melainey said:


> Just watched the friends were Monica and Chandler go to the fertility specialist and they find out that they can't have a baby and it is soooo sad :cry: I cried my heart out!

Monica and Chandler can't have a baby? How sad that I actually reacted to that. Clearly I stopped watching before that episode.


----------



## number2woohoo

MissieT said:


> Hey ladies, going to be signing off for a while. Due to have scan tomorrow but started bleeding this morning (13 + 3), went to the hospital and there is no heartbeat. Not coping to well at the moment. Waiting to hear back from the hospital about next steps and haven't been able to hold it together to tell the kids yet - hiding out in the bedroom.
> Not sure if/when I'll be back on here but wishing you all the best for 2013 - you are all so lovely and deserve your dreams to come true. xxx

So sorry to hear that sweetheart xo


----------



## number2woohoo

Well, you guys HAVE slowed up. Been away a couple of weeks and still managed to catch up. 
Hi to the new folks. Hugs to the oldies. x


----------



## Abby27

Are you back at work today Amanda??


----------



## Maddy40

I've been away at a friend's moutain holiday house with no phone or internet connection - glorious!


----------



## SJayne22

Hi lovelies!

Just popped in to say hi in case people aren't on tg!

Maddy that mountain retreat sounds like just what I need right now!

Hoping you wake up to your high temp abs

Ginny that story about lube is hilarious!

I think im going to do the same as you angel and got a doc appointment on wed. This month my temps are wacky but not sure if I had a chemical last month as got to 17 dpo but never tested.

Dh thinks its time to see what's going on, nervous!

Xxxx


----------



## Abby27

I reckon you did Jayne! It was a chemical month! Fx for this month, may be you won't have to get the tests but it can't hurt to get things started . 

Maddy that retreat sounds lovely! 

I'm worried about tomorrow's weather . I'm glad we got air con last year, this house is terrible in summer! I wish I could use my pool :(
But hopeful today was ov day!


----------



## SJayne22

Thanks abs, I guess it gives me hope that something happened at least, just got to wait and see like always!

So much to sort out here still, feels like the list is endless! I wake up tired and moody then the day just gets worse and worse!

I hope today is ov, must be awful to have the pool right there as well! How long do they think it will be?


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Jayney, FWIW I had the same thing last month and I'm trying to see it as a positive - at least the swimmer and the eggie seem to meet. Now if I could just get them to stick!


----------



## Abby27

Poor pool only had like one day of use! I have three more weeks in the cast, and tomorrow is going to be 43 deg! I can't wait to get the damn thing off. It's driving me crazy! My leg must have lost muscle tone too because when they put it on it was right on my skin, now it's lose ! 

I feel pleased we got sperm to meet egg last cycle too...good to see a positive! 

How is your mum going Jayne? You have had a hard time, big hugs Hun! 

How are you going Maddy?


----------



## SJayne22

She walks by herself but struggling to accept the loss of her eye. She talks but can't quite find the right words all the time but you can get the drift of it. I just can't wait to settle down and have a quiet life! 

Getting a lot of twinges low down and feel like crap. Flushed cheeks and shooting pains in,my hip and down the tops of my legs. Scared to invest any emotion in it, finding it hard to fight off depression about the whole situation. We are fighting so much, have almost broken up so many times recently all because of me and my mood swings


----------



## number2woohoo

Abby27 said:


> Are you back at work today Amanda??

Yep, how'd you guess ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Hope you stay cool today abs! My house has lots of glass in the kitchen with no blinds so I'm thinking the ac will be pumping!

Come on abs eggy!!!! Come and play already!!!!!!

Xx

Amanda today is the one day I envy you being at work in air conditioned comfort!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

The weather is going to be disgusting today :(


----------



## Abby27

I go back tomorrow, but working from home, I can't get into the office, and even with that I don't want to go. I'm trying to think, new year, new focus, but I just don't want to return. I'm being a total child! 

I took my temp very early this morning and it was low...I went back to sleep, had over three hours and it higher now. I will bd just in case and actually I think ff has me at two dpo today any way...so it might be a fall back. I know I shouldn't do that, take it early, but I woke up thinking about it. 
Ewcm has gone, so I must have. 

Nana may be we will be bfp twins this month ....I'm hoping we all get there this month actually.


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah I want everyone to get some sticky :bfp: action this month


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi all! Jayney I'm praying that things start to look up for you soon hun! Asking for some tests can't hurt - I know for me it has given me something else to focus on and has made me feel productive. Even if they find nothing then at least I'll know there is no reason why why can't fall - if they do find something then we'll be able to find out what our options are. Glad to hear your mum is walking - must be so hard for her (and you) to come to grips with the fact that she'll never look/be how she was before the accident - praying for you all xx

Bubba 15dpo with no AF and 2 lines is awesome!!! So happy for you hun - try and relax and just enjoy the fact you are preggers!

I think you have def o'd abs! Hopefully all others waiting to pop that eggy will catch it too! Bring on those sept/oct babies!!!


----------



## Melainey

Hi ladies :)

Wow I haven't been on here in ages! Just soooooo much easier on tg! Janey, I agree with angel, that asking for tests can't hurt :h at least that way you will know and you can fix anything if it's "broken" x glad that your mum is on the mend! I can only imagine how stressful it I'd on you and DH Xx 

hoping for lots of bfps this month Xx


----------



## Abby27

Well it certainly warm!!! 

I know I'm setting myself up for disappointment but because the NRB gave me a bfp, I'm really hopeful that the bbbdb will give me another one....I hope so...


----------



## MissieT

Hey ladies,
Thank you for all your kind messages - it means a lot. 
Bubba - congratulations on your bfp, I hope you can relax and enjoy this exciting time and you get an early scan booked at the docs on tues :)
Abby - really pleased the teenagers didn't get your preseed and have everything crossed for you this month. 
Angel - so good to have such a supportive doctor. 
Janey - not sure what happened to your Mum but sending hugs to you. 
Newbie - hope that eggy comes out to play soon :)
Not seen a few on here for a while - hope you are all ok xxx

Afm update on the last week - I had a complete miscarriage last Wed eve. at home. Fortunately the boys had already gone to bed and before it all happened I found a really good blog that let me relax through it and trust my body to do what was needed. It was incredibly traumatic but really pleased it happened at home with just me and DH and I have felt quite a bit of comfort since from having had it happen this way and seeing the baby. The hospital had given me some sleeping tablets so slept/passed out but woke on Thurs feeling really poorly so had to go to hospital and was there til Fri. All home now and just taking one day at a time. Yesterday was complete sh*te but today has been better. Been to see the GP today who has been fab. She has an attitude of trust your body and what it tells you. She has said that there is no reason to wait to try again if I'm feeling ready - not sure I what I'm feeling at the moment and still physically a bit wrecked so not going to rush anything. DH has been amazing. We have been together nearly 17 years and his strength and support through this last week has blown me away. I feel so fortunate to have him and it has really made me feel so lucky to have my two boys who have been kissed and cuddled to within an inch this last week! I have loads of questions that I know can never be answered that I know I have to let go of and I wish I had a crystal ball to tell me what to do next. For now I'm just trying to concentrate on the physical recovery and hoping the emotional will follow. 
I have started temping again - telling myself its to see when o happens so I know roughly when af will arrive but it's kind of nice to have it as an anchor point and to see my body moving forward (love a graph as well!)
I've reread this post about 100 times - I don't want to upset anyone by anything I've written and want to let you know that your messages of support were very much appreciated. 
I'm off for a glass of wine and a cuddle from DH and the boys :)


----------



## Abby27

Oh Missie, I am so sorry, but glad that it happened in a way you were comfortable. I'm glad that you have your dh and boys. These things happen and they are just devastating. You will get better, recovery is an up and down thing, but you will, and we are all here for you, with whatever you need. It's what we are here for
Xoxo


----------



## Melainey

Oh missie honey,Icried that entire post!I am so very sorry that you had to go through something soooooo awful :hugs: it is however,great that you have such a wonderful DH xxx much love to you honey xxx <3


----------



## Pauls_angel

Missie I am truly sorry and pray that you heal quickly. Xx


----------



## ginny83

I'm so sorry you had to go through that Missie - I unfortunately know all too well some of the things you might be feeling.

There's no right or wrong with any of it in terms of when to try again etc. It's just purely just up to how you guys feel. When I was pregnant again after the first loss I told DF that if we miscarried again I would want a huge break off from ttc like 6-12 months. Yet, when it happened I wanted to start trying again straight away!

Have they told you any reasons why it might of happened? - please don't feel you have to answer this, just with what's happening to me I get interested in what doctors tell other people. 
\


----------



## MissieT

Thanks Ginny. I did ask a few times in hospital and they said that most likely to just be bad luck. Because of my successful pregnancies they won't look into it any further. At the u/s I had the same sonographer that diagnosed the umbilical herniation but she stressed that that had righted itself and she could see no cause at all. I'm trying to think of it as nature knows best but the 'wonder ifs' are pretty hard to stop.


----------



## ginny83

I don't the 'wonder ifs' ever truly stop until you are actually holding your next baby.

Your doctors are probably right and it probably is just bad luck - what happened to me is uncommon and thats coming from a doctor that works in the recurrent miscarriage clinic who I'm guessing sees it all everyday. She also said that it's very rare that it's something the woman has done that causes it - I took some comfort in knowing that. 

The hospital wouldn't investigate anything at all for me either after my first loss, but my GP did run some of the basic tests which at the time really helped put my mind at ease. 

I hope you start feeling better soon, time is a great healer x


----------



## MissieT

Good doctors make such a difference - glad you've got yours :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Missie love, please don't even think about our feelings or offending us when you are talking. We are here for you no matter what <3 I am so terribly sorry that you had to go through this.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Missie, I'm so sorry again for your loss. Seeing that you had to go through it, I'm glad you found comfort in doing it 'your way' as you don't really get a choice with these kind of things. I hope you keep talking to us here, and like Lisa said, you really don't need to worry about our feelings, this is about you and your healing process. It's nice to have that extra faith restored in a 17 year relationship, knowing your husband is amazing and is still there for you. You have to take the positives where you can to keep yourself from going mad, and in my books, your amazing family being able to help you through this is definitely one! I hope telling the kids wasn't/isn't too hard for you. Like Ginny, your strength is amazing! xox


----------



## lisamfr

Oh missie, again I am so sorry for your loss. You don&#8217;t need to feel sorry for anything you have writing in your post. We are all here for you. I am so glad to hear you have the support from a wonderful DH and the boys. Glad to hear your GP is helping you also. Sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Ditto to all the girls missie, I hope that we can provide any support you need. We are all here for you xx


----------



## Maddy40

Missie I am so sorry hun. Unfortunately I know all too well what you are going through - I still have the 'what ifs' and as I approach my due date for our 11wk5d loss it does seem to all be coming back. Take your time, follow your heart and enjoy those hugs xxx


----------



## ginny83

Your chart is looking good Maddy :) Are you going to test early or wait this time?

I've been having lots of symptoms this tww and I think I'm getting my hopes up too much


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Ginny, hard not to get them up with your chart being so similar to your first BFP chart! FX for you!

For everyone! I really want everyone to be up the duff ASAP!!


----------



## ginny83

It's not similar anymore since today took a dive.

My boobs are killing me tonight, but I can't even remember whats normal for me anymore! I'm pretty sure I get sore boobs leading up to AF


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Gin - I know that "sinking" feeling (ha ha - sorry it's not really funny though when it happens, I know). I'm not testing until I'm past CD28, I well and truly learned my lesson last month. I think some of my high temps may have been related to me becoming re-acquainted with wine over the past couple of weeks ;)


----------



## Abby27

Well I'm feeling better about my chart today, a more convincing post ov temp....who knows though. I'm just feeling that it seems likely I've ovulated now and I can stop bd ing 

What is annoying is that I don't think I've Ovd on the same cd once. I think I range from cd 18 to cd 26...how bloody frustrating.


----------



## Newbie32

I'm glad you're feeling better about it abs! I get how frustrating it is that it's never the same! Hopefully this will be your last cycle for 9 mths and then you won't need to worry!!!! X


----------



## Abby27

I like how your temp nana pops right up there, mine keeps me guessing.

Any way there was lots of sperm at the ovary bar so let's see what happens.

Got. Text message from my boss, who is very nice, and she has given me a bunch of things to work on from home...I already feel tired thinking about it, but it's good to have work to do I suppose.


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah you seem to have creepers abs!! Tho I'm sure you will have had a lovely supply of spermies waiting for that eggy!!

When is your test day Hun?

I expect to see af before Australia Day for me!!


----------



## Abby27

I got my last bfp at 8 dpo ! I don't think I will test that early this time, maybe at 10 dpo. But then I may as well wait the extra day to see if af arrives....really must stop weeing on sticks this year!


----------



## Maddy40

Abs - My solution to the POAS addiction is not to buy any this month! 

I refuse to read anything into my chart, I always get a high temp until AF and then it plummets the day AF starts. 

AFM, my latest update is in my signature block.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

All your charts are looking good ladies!

Ginny, it did pop back up, hopefully it will be a sneaky late BFP!

Maddy, yours looks very eventful! You have great Ov spikes!

Abs, Keep BD hun until you're convinced. I think I BD for a week after mine until the CH appeared and I was convinced. It was uneventful!

Nana, glad your chart is playing the game this month! If we didn't know how naughty all your charts, cbfm, & temps have been lately, your chart would look like it's the perfect tool! looks great!


----------



## MissieT

Still in up one minute, down the next mood and am holding on to 3 things. They are helping me and so thought I'd share.....
1. When I had the u/s to confirm that it was a miscarriage I wanted to know the gender (managed to sob the question out). Sonographer said that from the u/s she couldn't tell but then asked what I felt it was. I said another boy. She said 'Mums know best' - I trust her and me. 
2. While I was in a&e in the next cubical at about midnight a very badly disabled lady was admitted (she was about 30). Her Mum and Dad sat with her all night looking after her (they were about 70). I had some docs and nurses come and see me over night and the Mum must have overheard my story. When they were leaving about 7.00 the next morning the Mum came into my cubicle, gave me a very emotional cuddle and wished me luck and peace. I have to trust nature and know that if the miscarriage hadn't happened that could have been me and DH sat there in 30 years. I don't usually believe in 'signs'. 
3. I have to repair from a physical perspective for the emotional side to follow. I haven't decided anything yet and too scared to start thinking it through but if we try again I have to have good 'soil' (thank you to a strong and lovely lady for sharing the analogy) for contemplating doing this again. 

Hope this helps someone reading this (has been very therapeutic to write!)


----------



## Abby27

that was beautiful Missie! i think the important thing is giving yourself time. healing is something that just takes as long as it takes, and is usually filled with ups and downs...some days you will feel better, some days you wont, but the trend is always towards getting better. this is true for physical and emotional healing. 

i keep dreaming about taking my temperature!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Missie, I'm glad you're finding comfort in these things, and they are all very good things to find comfort in! I agree, mums do know best. If you feel he was a little boy, you are grieving for your little boy. please keep sharing here when it helps you through!

Abs, I hate when temp dreams get in the way of sleep I have a feeling that you might be ending your temping career for a couple of years after this month!! :)


----------



## Abby27

I hope so squeegs although I'm not feeling that positive about this month ....even though I had heaps of sperm hanging out. May be I'm just down.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh abs I hope I haven't passed on my doom and gloom to you! You caught it last month, so hopefully you do again this month and it's a very sticky sticky bean!!!

I'm not sure I'm gonna get out if my rut :( still no action taken by dh. I'm not asking him about it again, in sick of nagging about it. Considering taking a break from trying at all...maybe if he gets no sex at all he will get the message!!!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

wayyyy to much to catch up on the past month. so will start from this week. 

missie- that is a great way to look at it, very beautiful. I do tend to believe in 'signs, karma' etc, i think it can be helpful to take the burden off of you at times, you're a very strong woman, and kudos to your hubby, he sounds fantastic!!! 

nana :jo: cut dh off, wont last long!!! ;) 

its so good to be back, but i do agree fb/tg is easier.


----------



## Abby27

Nana go today to the chemist and buy a specimum jar. Leave it on dh pillow, for every day he doesn't make the appointment buy another one and leave it fo him

Or better yet, you call and make the appointment to see the gp for referral. Say we are going on this day, go with him, do all the talking. My dh is willing to go but I'd have to make the appointment. I don't know why but making that first step for men is a challenge. Once the appointment is booked it's harder to get out of. 

To be honest I think my woe is caused by my current depression, the broken leg. It's just so fucking frustrating...then all the pictures on fb of EDB baby etc. those things combined with work making it difficult for me are getting me pretty negative. 

I've got yet another chin pimple!!! May be its an early preg sign? I had a break out around ov, and now in the tww!? That is different for me.


----------



## Newbie32

Lol I like your tactics abs!!!!

Hopefully the pimple is a good sign! Sorry you're feeling so down Hun x


----------



## Abby27

Two more weeks of this to go! Then I will be back to my old self. Two weeks seems like forever but it's not ...one manicure away! Poor dh, he has to do everything, he doesn't complain, but it's been a month now! A month of sitting! how dull! I'm looking forward to getting a pedicure, taking the pup for a walk, going for a swim...driving the car! You all must be sick of hearing about it.


----------



## number2woohoo

Missie - that was very touching. Sending lots of love your way xo


----------



## cossime

Hello ladies! I didn't rry to attempt to catch up on all the pages I'vemissed since last year but read over the ast couple:)

Missie, what you wrote was absolutely beautiful. I'm so sorry for what you have gone through and I hope you continue to be surrounded by the support you have been :hugs:

Looking forward to the upcoming testing and can feel some bfp's brewing!! 

Hope you're all have a good day xx


----------



## Abby27

A much more convincing temp this morning. I feel more detain now that an ovulation took place...bloody slow rise


----------



## Newbie32

Hope you're right abs! Does deffo look like it to me now you've cracked the 36.7 mark ;)


----------



## Abby27

I do seem to take time to get there, I did that chart overlay that Ginny did, and it's looking ok. So I think I've Ovd around when ff thinks I did, may be in the following days. Any way, now the wait! 
The boob pain I had last month was very specific, like a pinch/sting/ tingle...I hope I get that again! I had something similar thing yesterday, but it was pretty brief so not counting it. 
I hope we all get some bfp this month


----------



## Melainey

Hello Ladies :) 


Just a quick hello in here as I have not been on here in ages :) Ov looking good abbs xx


----------



## ginny83

Another lower temp this morning and last night I had a headache which is what I always get before AF. So I'm expecting AF to show either tomorrow or Monday when it's due. At least that mean I'll have a min 11 day LP


----------



## Trying2b2mums

loving these charts abby and nana, keeping everything crossed, ok not everything, its too hot, im spread out as far from my own body as i can get, but in my mind, im criss crossed! 

ginny, i know i should know this, but is an 11 day lp good news for you??


----------



## ginny83

I seem to have a 11-14 day LP, even though I know it's not suppose to change from cycle to cycle!

I figure though at least with 11 day LP that's one thing I don't have to worry about - having a short LP. I have a headache again today! i hope AF turns up tomorrow so I start the new cycle!


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Gin we'll be cycle buddies this month. Temp drop for me Sat, looks like CD1 will be Sunday.


----------



## ginny83

Arrgghh just worked out that I'm going to either have a BFP or be half way through AF on Valentines day! Hopefully it's the BFP!!

Last year I O'd on Valentine's day then got a BFP. Can't believe it's so close to being a year since I got that BFP. I feel like I've aged 10 years in the past 12 months.


----------



## Newbie32

Hopefully it's a bfp gin!!!!

Good to see that temp still up today abs :)


----------



## Abby27

Yeah it was the same exact temp as yesterday, I took it again later to make sure the thermometer was ok, and it is. I guess I just have to realise that my temps start with a small shift, then jump up. I don't like that though, makes it harder to see.

Gin do you guys celebrate valentines day? 
I was thinking about valentines day this morning after reading your post and all I an think is yay I will be walking then! Te he!


----------



## Newbie32

At least you can rest assured knowing you've o'd now abs!!!! Mine was only .01 different today too :)

Yay for not long left with cast!!! Hope the time goes quick hun x


----------



## Abby27

Yes, two more weeks! I have mixed feelings about going into the office tomorrow but I feel hopeful that my day will go a tad faster. Plus I will take my new ipad mini, so greater access to bnb and tg !!!! 

How goes the job hunt nana? I hope you are allowing yourself a well deserved decent break?


----------



## Newbie32

I still can't believe they are making you go in abs....I hope it all goes ok!

Haven't really started looking yet tbh, I had an interview for a role late last year, and am seeing that recruiter for a 'catch up' on Monday (which I find odd is I've never had two interviews with the same recruiter before!!! ) But the actual interview is on the 30/31 of Jan, and the role sounds really interesting, so we will see! Can't put all eggs in one basket tho, so I'll fire up the pc this week and start looking, have been happy sitting home watching the tennis!!!! Dh not so happy about that tho..lol


----------



## ginny83

My temp has shot up annoyingly this morning. BFN though. I woke up really sweaty and hot, so it must have been because of that. Hurry up AF!!


----------



## MissieT

Good luck with the recruiter Nana :)

Abby - 2 2ww waits at once - that does seen a bit unfair. I so hope both of them have the best outcome for you ;)

Ginny - I reckon you'll have your BFP for valentines day :)

I've just done a hpt. Bleeding has stopped and was curious more than anything. A faint line came up - a really faint line. I've never not wanted a second line and have always been so giddy excited to get one it felt very strange this morning. I know it's still pretty early and I guess with being over 13 weeks there was probably a fair bit of hcg to get rid of so I'm taking the positives - it was really faint and I've stopped bleeding - yay :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana good luck with the job search!

Abs, I too hope your 2 2ww's end in a BFP & being able to walk beautifully! 

Missie, I remember Ginny said the same thing, the fading line was a good thing to let her know she was getting back to 'normal' I hope that you have some super quick good luck when you're ready to try again! 

Ginny - naughty temps! I hope AF comes very soon if your temp spike isn't in fact a preggy sign! Are you going to test at all now or just wait for af?


----------



## Abby27

Yeah don't think I'm not going to milk it! No doubt the staff at my office will be "what are you doing here" and my response " they wouldn't let me work from home" ...I shouldn't say shit like that but it is true. 

Any way just did my second last shopping outting on the scooter! Rather than think two more weeks I'm thinking, one more weekend etc. 

That was a big jump Ginny....any sign of af yet ? 

Missie, as Squeegs said Ginny said the same thing. Just take your time. We are all here for you. I finished watching the last season of Downton, take a break from it after two...it's a tear jerker!


----------



## Newbie32

Sending out big birthday hugs to 2mums!!!! Hope you're being spoilt xx


----------



## ginny83

BFN but no sign of AF yet either - think it's only a matter of time though. Tomorrow it would normally be due, but I normally O day 13/14 so maybe it'll be a day late too?


----------



## Abby27

Well it's probably better to have a longer lp. Why did you discard today's temp? I'm just curious etc. 

Nana I'm glad you are taking a bit of time, you deserve a rest. What would your dream job be?


----------



## Newbie32

I wish my dh was glad! He is cranky im not working and being a general ass about it!!!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

he should just let it go and let you have a well earned break. it's not like you haven't worked hard all the time. he should be glad he has a wife who wants to work and just let you have some down time between jobs.


----------



## Newbie32

I agree shell!!! Doesn't help that he hates his job ATM, he is probably just very jealous! 

Ah well, two days peace coming as he is off to Melbourne in the morning. Shame! Bad wife is back lol....he is just doing my head in right now! I think the failure to act on the sa is causing me a fair bit of irritation with him at the moment tho...


----------



## Abby27

I don't know why he would be cranky, the situation is hardly your fault. He is being a but silly! May be a couple if days break will be good for you both. 

I'm getting very cranky every time I see EDB photos....this green jealous colour doesn't sit we'll in me. I hate that I feel this way.


----------



## Newbie32

Yes he is abs! He is sulking in his man cave now, playing acdc and playing pool against himself. Suits me!!!!

I'm sorry that edb's photos are upsetting you hun, totally understand why you feel that way and it's perfectly normal hun x


----------



## ginny83

Oh sorry to hear DH is still being a pain about that Sash! My DF has been bugging me too, he just doesn't get how I feel... to be honest I have been probably extra emotional since my appointment. 

Abs, I just felt like discarding it! haha Almost like it would give me false hope or something! Just annoyed with it too, so I thought stuff you chart


----------



## ginny83

Abs I hate feeling jealous too when it happens

Actually it's the thing about all these miscarriages I hate the most. Not so much feeling jealous, but being so emotional and upset about things. I am normally the glass is half full type of person. Now, ever since the 2nd tri loss I feel like I've been miserable and maybe I can shake it off here and there, but doesn't go away completely. I think I was hoping that appointment would fill me with positivity again, but I kinda just left feeling not 100% convinced that they're right. I know I just have to move on and be happy again, but it's so hard. Hardest thing I've ever had to do


----------



## Newbie32

Oh gin, massive massive hugs for you hun x I cannot imagine how you are feeling, and you truly are an incredibly strong woman, I have so much admiration for your strength and courage xxx


----------



## Abby27

Oh Ginny, you have been through so much stuff, the situation is bad enough but then you add hormones etc. I think you are amazing! You will find your happy self again! Big hugs xoxo


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Nana - good, I'm glad he's sulking! I would be the same about the SA. he just needs to do it. 

Abs, I see why you feel that way. you're going to drive yourself mad if you don't get rid of her. You need to block her updates, delete her if you have to, just so it's not in your face all the time. 

Ginny, yeah, that would be horrible. doubly horrible as you have two losses to deal with. It would hurt like hell to hear of pregnancies, births, anything to do with it. I wish you didn't have to go through any of it, but I too admire your courage & strength hun. And I don't think C will ever understand what you're going through. It's probably incredibly hard for him too, and he probably doesn't know how to relate to you as you & him are going through the same thing, but such a different thing at the same time. xox


----------



## Maddy40

Morning! CD1 today....

Gin have you spoken to someone about how you feel? It's normal to be really down for an extended period after a trauma, but if you feel your outlook isn't improving maybe a chat to someone who understands is in order? Massive big hugs to you xxx

Newbie...maybe DH needs you to make the appointment? 

Abby...hope you can find something to keep you entertained for the next 2 weeks :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Maddy - boo for the witch hun! But onwards & upwards, valentines day is sooo close and you have another chance between now and then! All the positive vibes I have coming your way!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Just caught up on the last 5 pages or so - Missie I know I'm a few days late but your words were beautiful! Gin you never cease to amaze me with your inner strength. Maddy sorry about AF. Abs praying time flies by hun! Shell how are you going with getting dh's name on the birth cert? Sash your DH needs a good clip round the ears! Book it in and tell him he has no choice but to go! We get our results in a couple of hours - I'm a little nervous! So is DH - will update you all this arvo! X


----------



## MissieT

Maddy - sorry about the witch :(

Ginny - sending you big hugs. Must be so hard with what you've been through and still having so many unanswered questions. I guess one thing to take away from your appt is the problems that have been ruled out - not sure if this helps and sorry if it makes you question more things xxxxx Have you started on the new meds yet? How are you feeling on them?


----------



## ginny83

Maddy - I'm seeing my regular GP on Wednesday, so no doubt she'll make me do that depression quiz again. Hopefully I have a better score this time

Missie - You're right that at least some things are ruled out. I really have to try and stay focused on that! Yep on the new BP meds. They're OK, but I know I'm on them. Feel a bit woozy now and then. I've read it can take time to settle though

Don't know what is going on with my chart. I had one tiny bit of spotting this evening. Hoping that this means that AF will kick in very shortly.


----------



## Maddy40

Yay c'mon Gin, we can be cycle buds.... I'm so pleased AF is here. Just want to get the next IUI process underway.


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel - so sorry about the results today, I hope it's not too long before you get some answers on where to go next! you guys will get through this, you're a very strong team!

Still waiting to hear back from the lawyer. We decided to go for custody too. how much we will get, we're not sure, but we will get something in place so that our time is our time and we can take her to court if she plays her silly games. Hopefully with the police & DoCS involved, we will be able to get somewhere. Just playing the waiting game now, we haven't seen DSS since last year, so looking forward to getting the ball rolling and getting him back here!


----------



## ginny83

Shell - sorry it had to come to that but glad that you're going to get concrete time with him that she won't be able to take away!

Haven't seen anything more since that one tiny bit of spotting. Hurry up AF!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Shell I'm sure the courts will see sense and rule in your favour - you can offer a stable environment, free from domestic violence - praying for the best outcome for you guys xx


----------



## Abby27

Oh shell I hope it goes well for you, what does you lawyer think your chances are? Is dh on the birth certificate now ? 

Angel, I hope you get some easy fix results for P today! 

Gin, hav you tested again? 

I tested yesterday which was a little dumb, but I did get a faint line at 8dpo last time....but nothing so far. My boob is getting a similar pain, just on and off...any way. I'm going to not test today and wait till tomorrow ....I don't have many tests left and dh has picked up on both my poas addiction and their expense! 
I've stated listening to Melbourne radio, I do miss living there!
Had a very weird chat with some people at my work, and I'm wondering if we are facing going to administration! Has any one been through something like that before?


----------



## ginny83

Sorry Abs, I've never been in that situation with work. Hope it turns out OK though! 

I tested with a FRER today since I never got any more spotting last night. Anyway, it's BFN and I got a tiny bit more brownish spotting today. I don't know why AF is taking so long to kick in! That chemical must have messed me around more than I thought it would! Besides those miscarriage cycles, I've never ever had a cycle last 30 something days!


----------



## Abby27

Ginny may be you Ovd in that dip on dpo 8. I've had that happen to me before.


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, gosh I've been a bit slack at catching up on here!

Maddy I've tried the whole "book him in thing" with dh's sa, but then he's cancelled appt because of work! So I'm leaving it up to him now. It's time he started making an effort as well! And if he can't, well babies don't make themselves do they! I'm going to remind him one last time, and then if that doesn't work, I think I'll go on a no sex strike!!!

Gin any more news on af?

Abs did you test today Hun?

Much love girls x


----------



## ginny83

Abs - your chart is looking great :) Can't wait until you test!

Sash - your DH needs to start making more of an effort! It's not like he has many things to do! God men are frustrating! Hope he gets his act together soon xx

I'm CD1 - yay!! Obviously a BFP would have been better, but in the end I was just happy that AF finally showed up. My spotting got quite heavy last night, but I thought I'd just keep it simple and make today day 1. Trying to think positive about this cycle! I might have a go trying to dtd everyday once AF is finished. At least I hope this cycle is a bit more normal for me


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks gin! I'd been hoping for late bfp for you too, but glad you can move on to the next and not waiting anymore! Hopefully this is your cycle xx

And yes, dh needs to pull his head in! Fast.


----------



## ginny83

Your chart looks great too Newbie! Wouldn't that be lovely if you just got a BFP and then all the rest didn't matter anyway - fingers crossed it turns out like that :)


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, I'm not feeling very hopeful still....I keep thinking if everything was ok and working properly then we wouldn't be in this position now, 12months on! :(


----------



## Abby27

Nana I know it feels that way, but sometimes it just does take that long...Lainey was trying 14 months!! I have a sister and it took two years, no reason it just did. But withou the sa it's hard to know where to start. 

Ginny good that your cycle has started, you are on your bp meds and so I have a good feeling this could be it.

Afm not sure about the test I took....faintest of faintest 2nd line....I haven't even mentioned it to dh because man eyes wouldn't see it, nor will photos. Af is due tomorrow, my boobs are fairly sore and big...I'm just going to have to wait it out. Although ov looks good where it is in my chart there were some crucial temps at the wrong time of morning. So there was bd coverage but I might not be at 10 dpo today. I guess I'm going to try to wait it out. I didn't tell dh I had a stash of tests so he will get some for me today. 

Not sure how I feel....guess time will tell!


----------



## Newbie32

Abs that sounds promising!!!! Fx for a stronger line with next one!


----------



## Abby27

Yeah, I did the first one last night, it has a faint line, today's not so much, still a little there...I'm driving myself crazy, I should just wait a few days (as if) but I should.


----------



## MissieT

Abby - Nana is right, it does sound promising but I appreciate your cautious optimism :) Were they frer's? Are you going to wait until morning to test again or test once Dh comes home with the supply? Xxxx


----------



## ginny83

Hope that turns into a proper BFP :)


----------



## Abby27

Me too...they are frers, all I had...and now it looks like bfn. I'm so depressed. I know that it's great we got sperm to meet egg again....may be it will turn into something? I posted on tg cause I've gotten myself sad.


----------



## MissieT

Abby - sending you big hugs and keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Newbie32

I'm sorry you're sad Hun, but even if is a chemical again (which I'm praying not) sperm meeting egg is still excellent news x


----------



## Abby27

Yeah I know Nana. And the positive isn't lost on me. I really do see the good here. Next month I will be out of the cast and can probably enjoy the baby making process if we have to. 

Any way, how are you? Cold any better?


----------



## Newbie32

Fraid not!!! Still so congested, bleurgh!!!

I'm keeping everything crossed it sticks x


----------



## Abby27

I'm hoping that you get a good result this month, the Id, the cold...all good signs.

But I know that it's hard to get your hopes up. Mine were up, but now I think best assume af will just arrive.

Self protection


----------



## Newbie32

Maybe, except dh had this flu last week, so I know where I got it from!!!!

All good hun, I know I'm a serious downer on ttc atm, but I'm glad it's just me! X


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Sashi bear, your chart is looking good hun! 

Abs let us know how you go if you test in the morning! 

night girls xxx


----------



## Newbie32

You think? I thought just looked like all my other bfn charts! Af will come, I'm pretty sure. Night luv x


----------



## ginny83

Yeah, I don't blame you if you end up doing a sneaky test Abs ;)

I'm usually happy if I do one IC a day from around 8/9DPO, that way I know I've done it and its out of my system. I find it very hard to totally forget about it if I haven't done one and know that something might show up


----------



## Abby27

I don't have any :(

I can get a work friend to buy me some. But I should just wait.

I'm sorry you are down Nana, big hugs xo, is dh back from his trip?


----------



## Trying2b2mums

nana dont get down, i like the look of your chart this month. And we also tried for a very long time and nothing happened, no second line ever, but i do remember before I went to the states (in june, we got ou bfp late late july) OH and I had a hideous argument, one of the worst ones, and listening to you and knowing what our fight accomplished, nothing really huge bc it was over small shit, but it did work out some minor kinks and communication, and maybe its just something that needs to happen to ensure the time is right and after your big fight with DH a bfp will come :) a girl can hope for you cant she!?! 

ginny, im on day 2 of my bp meds, twice a day, no dizziness or anything yet but unsure as to how long it really takes to kick in my system. Have an appointment with the nurse tomorrow will try to get my bp checked.


----------



## MissieT

That's a nice temp this morning Abby ;)


----------



## Newbie32

I agree missie! Lookin good abs ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Ps yeah dh is back now abs, my quiet time is over!!!

Did you end up testing this morning?


----------



## MissieT

Nana - I know you're not feeling it this cycle but your temp this morning is looking pretty nice too! xx


----------



## Newbie32

Lol missie, I'm starting to think they are higher cos I'm still sick!

Then again, my charts do enjoy playing cruel jokes with me!


----------



## lisamfr

I agree with the girls this morning newbie your chart is looking great. I have everything crossed for you hun.

Abs your chart is also looking great I hope you and newbie are bump buddy's.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Lise, but too many great looking bfn charts give me little hope x


----------



## ginny83

2mums - my BP meds work almost immediately, like within the hour. That's great if you're not feeling any side effects though! There's a huge list for my meds and yours with side effects, but not everyone will get them. Maybe it;s also coz we're on low doses - probably helps :)

Yay for great looking charts!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

oohh abs - nice rise there hun! I think I can feel a BFP coming along! 

Nana - I am loving the double temperature on there! Those straight lines work wonders - remember that month we had like 4 BFPs and everyone had the same temp a few times in a row!>?! When will you test? xo


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, I thought thermo was broken, but checked it later and it's not. I expect the temp decline to commence tomorrow in lead up to the witch!


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

well I really wanna see that straight line continue, so have a little chat to that uterus of yours and tell it to get the baby comfy in there!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, I would squiggles! If there was a baby in there to talk to!!


----------



## Abby27

A friend at work went to the shops for me and bought me some frers ....second line is there, still faint, so I won't tell dh about it yet. It is darker than yesterday though...so If Af comes then its another chemical, I feel sure of that now. So...will wait and hope it gets darker! 

I'm not counting this as a bfp yet....I want a darker test! But, yay. 
Nana I do hope you are a bump buddy there for me!


----------



## Newbie32

That's great news abs, mini congratulations until you know af isn't coming! X


----------



## cossime

Nana your chart is looking fabulous!!! Shit I hope you and abs get your bfp's together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Cossie my chart is an evil twisted bitch....not the first cruel trick it's played on me!!! Just starting to feel afy, which is bang on que for 9/10dpo :(


----------



## Abby27

Evil charts suck ! I'm still holding hope for you Sasha!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, I think also temp is up because I'm so sick! Damn flu, why couldn't it have come when I had af and not mess with my bloody chart!!!!


----------



## Abby27

You got ov date right, that's the important thing!


----------



## MissieT

Oh Nana - really hope you are feeling better soon. Summer bugs feel so much worse than winter ones :( (still have my fingers crossed that is not an evil chart but a pre bfp chart)

Abs - getting very excited for you but will get proper excited once you are happy with that second line ;) xx


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, one thing my asshole charts do get right is ov....shame I think my body and dh spermies suck!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks missie, I feel like shit, and really feel like this ttc stuff is just a waste of time for us until dh is willing to sort his sa. I'm sick of whinging about it. It's just depressing :(

Need a personality transplant So I can stop being such a constant downer!!!!!


----------



## MissieT

Nana - wish we could help with getting Dh to get the sa - maybe you could drug him and we could all come up to yours and carry him off to the clinic! I know it's really cliche but have you tried writing down what you want him to do and why - it might give you the opportunity to calmly share all your feelings and capture everything that you want to and him the opportunity to read and digest exactly what you want and why. Sorry if this is a crappy idea just so want everything to be good for you xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Might not be a bad idea, thanks missie xx

I'm going to try the sex strike first!!!! I figure it might teach him a lesson. Lol. If that fails, then your idea sounds like a good one x


----------



## Newbie32

I may have made some progress on the sa tonight.... Stay tuned x


----------



## MissieT

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I keep forgetting to check here now that we're all on TG!!! Oh well all caught up now! Sash I'm glad your DH is finally cooperating! Abs looking fwd to seeing a picnic a darker line so we can all celebrate with you! Bedtime now - hopefully I will have good news tomorrow x


----------



## MissieT

Angel - I have been thinking about you so much in the last few days and I hope beyond hope tomorrow is good news. xxx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Missie - I'd like to say I'm coping well and am managing to stay positive but it is so hard! I'm trying really hard to to let it get me down before we know for certain but the thought that we may never have our own biological children just keeps playing in my mind and to be honest it's quite devastating! Really appreciate your support and kind words xx


----------



## Lisasmith

I keep forgetting to check in here! Love you all


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Angel, i wish I had some words that would make you feel better, but I don't know what to say as I would feel the same way. All I can do is let you know that you are very much loved, and you will be a fantastic mum to your children when you get them. Try to keep your chin up, because your doctor is going to get in there and get everything he can done really quickly, so if there is a chance of you guys getting your bub biologically, he will make it happen for you really soon. xoxox


----------



## ginny83

Angel, I think you're coping so well with everything! 

I wish I had your positive attitude! 

In 2 weeks it'll be M's birthday which is 12 months from when we properly started ttc :(


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks girls - I go through waves if positivity but what goes up must come down so I have just as many very low moments. E.g I used to love walking down isles at the shops or into stores that have baby things - I used to say to P I can't wait til we have our own little sweet one... Now looking at baby things makes me cry and wonder if I'll ever be buying them :(


----------



## ginny83

oh Cathie, I have those thoughts all the time... except mine follow by feeling incredibly guilty as I already have M


----------



## MissieT

Oh ladies - wish I could wave a magic wand and take away everyone's pain. Life is very unkind sometimes :(


----------



## Newbie32

Oh angel, I wish we could do more to help Hun xxx I have faith that you and dh will get your babies xxx and same for you gin, I just wish it was easier for you both xx


----------



## Abby27

Angel I've been thinking about you a lot lately. It seems cruel what you are going through, it seems so unfair that such lovely people are confronted with this additional challenge to be parents....and you will be such great parents. 
Hope isn't lost yet, and I know you know that...I'm not sure if this makes sense but I think you should keep looking at baby things...keep having faith...one way or another you will have a child. I don't know if this story will help but here goes...

A close friend of mine years ago had to have all her vital pregnancy bits pulled out for cancer reasons, uterus, boobs....all gone. Now she is in a relationship and they are getting married and they want kids. Obviously 100% biological isn't possible...but they have an egg donor now, and a surrogate, they have to relocate to a different state as in aust there a different rules in different states about surrogates etc. 
They aren't there yet, but they are well on their way to having a baby. It's a drastic story, but my point is, that one way or another you and P will find a way. Keep having faith xo


----------



## Abby27

Nana, unexpected temp spike this morning!?


----------



## Newbie32

Not really abs, the witch is on her descent...


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks girls - Sasha and missie it will happen for you both too - trying my best to be positive x


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks cath xxx I feel awful for feeling so miserable at myself with what you are dealing with. I'm not coping at the moment, at all, and yet I know what you are facing must be so incredibly hard xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

All of our journeys are hard hun no need to apologise for how you are feeling - your feelings are legitimate and should be expressed. We are all here to support each other xx


----------



## ginny83

oh Angel, you're such a kind person! 


I've been looking for a miscarriage support group - like an actual meeting or something I can attend. Thought it might help since they RMC doesn't have a counselor yet and to be honest I'm a bit weary of counseling anyway. I found one through Sands, which is a miscarriage, stillbirth and newborn loss charity type of organisation. I'm not sure if I have the balls to go through with actually attending a meeting or not though.


----------



## Newbie32

Gin that sounds like a great idea, I so wish I was in Melbourne with you now to go with you to take that first step! I understand it's a daunting thought xx


----------



## ginny83

:hugs: thank you that's such a lovely thing to say x


----------



## Newbie32

It's true gin! If you let me know when the meetings are, if I can get to melb for it I'll come down and go with you, along with lunch and maybe a wine after!!! Xxx


----------



## ginny83

Ladies with CBFM, where did you get yours from?

I've been thinking about getting one just for a new "toy" to play with. I'm also not a fan of the digi OPKs anymore so won't be buying them again


----------



## Newbie32

Online from the uk gin xx


----------



## ginny83

thanks hun, I saw those on ebay. I might just go ahead an order it. It'd arrive to late for this cycle, but might give me something to look forward to if this cycle doesn't pan out

Not too long until Thursday/Friday and that ball starts rolling. I wonder how long it will take for you to get the results.

Thinking of you x


----------



## ginny83

One of DF's dreams is to start his own business. I should tell him to start an Australian fertility/conception aides distribution business, you'd make a killing!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks gin, hopefully not too long!

And great idea, there's certainly a market for it x


----------



## Abby27

I got my cbfm from eBay. Haven't used it yet, but if I have another chemical it's my thing to look forward to....that and diet coke. 
I should buy stock in first response!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- same, got mine from ebay. ordered extra sticks with it too. UK or USA ebay.


----------



## ginny83

Angel - are you getting your CD21 tests today? xx Hope you're doing OK

I think I'm gonna try and make a trip up to Sydney so I can have a proper catch up with some of you Sydneysiders. Trying to work out with DF what are some good dates that I can get away :)


----------



## Newbie32

That's great news gin!!!!! You're more than welcome to stay at our place!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Welcome at our place too!!!

Had my tests this morning - could get results on Friday but I start back at work that day for a half day then leave for a cruise that arvo until Monday. So am going to wait until next Wednesday - 30th - when P gets his results from his chromosome test - hopefully we'll both get good results - am so nervous!!! Ducked up to work today to pick a few things up and bumped into my boss and her PA we are quite good friends and they both know we've been ttc - they asked me if I had any news and I tried to do the whole calm 'no not yet' but absolutely lost it tears streaming down my cheeks! They asked what was wrong and I just said we're having trouble - I hope no one else asks me that question cos I was an absolute mess!!! Home now for a stiff drink to drown my sorrows!


----------



## ginny83

I think that's a great idea getting your results on the same day. Might help you guys see the full picture a bit better, rather than in bits and pieces - and I'm praying for good news for you both!!

So sorry that you had one of those moments :( In a way though it's probably handy to have your boss knowing, so in case you ever need time off for whatever reason they'll know why. Hopefully when you get some answers on what they way forward will be, it'll be a bit easier to cope with stuff like that.

The only positive thing I can take from everyone knowing about the second miscarriage is that I never get "are you gonna give M a sibling" type questions anymore. I still get it from strangers, like they'll ask if M is an only child and I always feel horrible saying yes like I'm betraying the other babies that didn't make it. I'm probably not a good example on how to deal with all this emotional type of stuff though!!


----------



## ginny83

Just booked my ultrasound to rule out uterine shape type problems 

I got it for when I'll be CD16. I'm hoping they'll be able to confirm I Od just as a sneaky bonus. Not looking forward to an internal scan though! I've never had one before!!


----------



## lisamfr

That an awesome idea Angel to get both your tests on the same day. Sorry to hear you broke down in front of your boss and PA but Ginny is right it&#8217;s probably good if you need to take time off for any reason. 

Ginny I think it&#8217;s time we organise a Melbourne catch up with the girls down here what do you think? I know Audrina would love a play date.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Ginny be prepared for the internal to be painful and very uncomfortable!!! Hopefully it gives you good answers though - mine included details about follicle development etc in the report even though the doc didn't ask for that I knew hadn't ov'd yet so not sure if they can tell that or not!


----------



## Abby27

Oh Angel, big hugs love! It's so hard when your energy is holding it together and then someone asks a question. Hopefully not many people will ask, in most instances it's not appropriate. Xoxo, it is probably good they know, if I remember your boss is very understanding.

I do think you Melbourne girls should get together! Make sure you let cossie know, she isn't on bnb much these days.


----------



## ginny83

Lisa - I think that would be fun to have a play date. I'm pretty sure all the Melbourne ladies have a toddler as well! 

Angel - thanks for the warning! You would think with all the malarkey I've been though with pregnancies and miscarriages I'd be use to people prodding around down there, but funny enough they rarely do! At least it's a female that's going to do be doing it.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I had a female sonographer too - no way I would have coped with a male!!!


----------



## ginny83

Yeah, I think I'd rather just do it myself if it was a male! That would be so awkward!!

I'm excited to hear about yours and nana's upcoming test results! I have everything crossed that you both get the best news possible! Test results is what I live for at the moment lol


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks Gin! I hear you! Only one week to wait for our next lot now! Are you waiting on results too?


----------



## lisamfr

Hi Angel, Ginny & Melainey,

How are you all doing today?

Thanks Abby I might post someting on TG for all Melb girls so we can all catch up. 

Ginny I think your right everyone in melbourne has a little one. So it will be a very noisy catch up and that not just with the ladies chatting away.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi Lise - getting there! Trying to be productive with school work this morning as I have special visitor coming this afternoon then in-laws are coming for dinner tonight. Have achieved that goal reasonably well so far!

How are you? How is your gorgeous little Audrina? Hope you're well! Xx


----------



## ginny83

I'm actually collecting my pee today for 24 hours for one of the tests - yay! haha

through the hospital I only have a coupe more tests - the pee one and a blood test to rule out Lupus. Then tomorrow I have an ultrasound on my kidneys to rule out kidney problems for causing high blood pressure. I am also waiting on one result of a test they did on the baby's placenta.

Then I have my pelvic ultrasound next week to rule out structural uterine problems. Pretty sure this will come back OK - but a bit nervous too.

Then I have my first appointment with the fertility specialist. There is one test that I know she does - natural killer cells testing - that the hospital doesn't so. So I am going to ask for that test. I don't know what else she'd suggest - can't imagine what it would be!

After all that, unless they find something, I think I'm finally done with the testing!!! I have my fingers crossed that it doesn't take too long to fall pregnant so I can actually see if any of these medicines are going to work!


----------



## ginny83

sorry that post was a bit dramatic! 

All these appointments are so time consuming and mentally and emotionally exhausting! I just hope they're worth it.


----------



## MissieT

Sending hugs Ginny. I had a few internal U/s's during the miscarriage (all by ladies!) and they were painless, a bit uncomfy and hugely awkward but definitely not as bad as I thought - have always put me off going for an early scan before but wouldn't now. 
Angel - been thinking of you so much and sending lots of love xx


----------



## lisamfr

I am really good thankyou Angel. Third week back at work and settled back into another year thank god I only have to work half a year before I go on maternity leave. Audrina is doing really great. She has spent the last two nights down in Geelong with her grandparents who are in in-laws. Normal my parents look after her when I work but because my sister just had her second baby Emma. My parents went up to Nowra to help out & look after her other daughter Olivia. 

When do you start back at School? I know down here in Melbourne they go back next week. Are you going back full time?

Ginny &#8211; I think it&#8217;s a great idea having all the test done now then you can rule out so much more. How is your little man doing?

Missie &#8211; hope you have an awesome time away camping. You never no maybe we might bump into each other. I was going to say we should catch up but I am going down wth another family. Who we have never gone away with before so I have no idea what they want to get up to and its their first time heading down to Torquay.


----------



## Maddy40

Lisa - Torquay, cool! I'm originally from western Vic & my mum lives very close to the Great Ocean Rd now. Love love love the area at this time of year :)


----------



## Pauls_angel

Wow Gin that is a lot of tests!!! But all will give you information that will rule things in or out and help lave a way forward so I'm sure they're all worth it!

Missie I have been thinking of you too - hoping you're holding up ok xx

Lisa Torquay sounds great - have a lovely time! I start back at school this Friday (25th) but the kiddies don't start until the next week. I am working full time but am dreading going back - I love my job - just don't feel quite ready to face people who could potentially ask me if we're ttc. Plus am exhausted after my busy and emotional couple of weeks - I'm sure I'll be ok once I get started its just the getting started bit that worries me!

Maddy in jan is your next iui? Hoping and praying all ties well and that you don't need your ivf appt! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

That's a whole lot of tests Ginny and they sound dreadfully taxing on your emotions but i think it will be worth it


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Angel, yes I have had 2 dildo-cam appointments this week and have a third in a couple of days. Two follies but they're not yet ripe.


----------



## ginny83

oh are you doing IUI again this cycle Maddy? You must be pretty close to Oing, you don't seem to normally O later than CD16


----------



## Pauls_angel

Praying they ripen up nicely Maddy and that this is your month! Xx


----------



## Maddy40

Well the eggies aren't wanting to play this month. On Monday I had 2 (10mm and 8mm) and on Thursday they were 11mm/8mm so hardly any growth. If eggs don't mature then the cycle will be cancelled. Will check again Sat and Mon.


----------



## ginny83

Common follies, time for a growth spurt!


----------



## Newbie32

Maddy I'm sorry to hear that, I'm with gin, come on follies!!! Hopefully we can all encourage them out!!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Common follies!!! How big do they need to get to maddy?


----------



## Maddy40

I just updated on FB, we may miss IUI as follies have had a superhuman growth spurt and looks like I might O on Sunday when the clinic is closed. Initially they said I could just do IUI on Monday morning but now my estradiol tests came back high enough that O is probably imminent. Sigh. I am SICK of living my life like this :(


----------



## Newbie32

Everything crossed that you catch it maddy xx


----------



## Newbie32

Gin your eggy must be coming to play soon.....how are you feeling Hun? X


----------



## ginny83

I'm a bit worried about getting pregnant and then having to go to the UK

This cycle is OK because if it all works out then I'd be well past my "bad weeks" by the time our trip came around.

However, the next couple of cycles puts me in the UK during "bad weeks", so that makes me almost think maybe we should have a break.

Anyway, not pregnant yet so no point worrying about it!


----------



## Newbie32

Then it needs to be this cycle gin! Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## ginny83

Thanks hun :)

I'm looking forward to hearing about yours and Angels results :) Not long now - I have everything crossed for good news xx

I'm pretty sure I've Od. My temps are super low, but I haven't been taking them often and I got a new thermometer the other day so maybe it runs a bit different.

My CM seems to have changed to creamy this morning, but my temp is still low. I'm expecting it to rise tomorrow, but who knows. We'll just keep dtd until I get cross hairs. We've only missed one day since AF finished. Surely that's a pretty good effort!!


----------



## ginny83

Also had lots of cramping last night... but assume that was more hangover related haha


----------



## Newbie32

Hopefully you caught it gin!! Lol at hangover comment!! Xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

I hope you caught it gin!! X


----------



## Newbie32

Heya angel, you made it to 10dpo without spotting this cycle, big improvement on the last one! Hopefully you hear from the doc today xx


----------



## ginny83

Hey Newbie - looks like you've O'd! Hope those good swimmers did their job and you don't need to look into anything else :) xx


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I had terrible o pains yesterday, shame we were too busy fighting all weekend and no bd! Well we made up yesterday, but I'd say too late for this cycle :( nevermind, there's always next time!


----------



## Newbie32

Pleased to see ff finally gave you ch's hun!


----------



## ginny83

Yesterday looks like perfect timing! Fingers cross!

Nah, not true crosshairs only got them coz I switched it to research. I don't think it likes the fact that they went down a few times in a row!

Who knows, I've missed quite a few days so that probably hasn't helped.


I ordered a CBFM, hope it arrives in time for next cycle!


----------



## Newbie32

Booooo ff!!!!!

My cbfm didn't give me a peak this month, asshole machine!!! It's generally pretty good tho gin, but hopefully you don't need it!!!!


----------



## ginny83

I'm blaming changing thermometers too - although even if it take away all my early temps I still don't get crosshairs... FF really doesn't want to give me crosshairs! haha Luckily because of that scan I know better!

If this cycle doesn't work I'm actually a bit nervous on trying for the next few cycles. We're suppose to be going to the UK for a wedding that takes place mid July. For a normal person going when they're about 4 months pregnant wouldn't be a drama but I really don't like the idea of being pregnant overseas - especially around the 16 week mark.

This cycle would be OK, because I would be far enough long if I made to July to justify not going. Another thing is if I don't go I don't want M to go - which I know DF's parents would hate my guts if I pulled out that card! 

I've been trying not to think about it - people always say everything happens for a reason, so I'm just going to try and go with the flow. I hate the thought of not trying though. No wonder I have high blood pressure, so busy worrying about everything!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Praying that it happens at the right time for you hun (whenever that is) xx

Hope you caught it too Sash!


----------



## Newbie32

Gin I totally understand not wanting to be os at that time hun, hopefully your whacky chart ends up being a good one! We've seen it before! 

My temps are low for post o too this cycle, cm has dried up tho so even tho cbfm didn't give me a peak I'm trusting my body that I did o on Sunday, those pains were impossible to ignore!!!


----------



## MissieT

I've been chart stalking Ginny! If you put in a fake temp for 3dpo does that give you solid ch? (Still learning all this chart business so asking out of curiosity really) I've read a few times on ff that it gives the lines after 3 days and wondering how how 'computerised' it is. Can understand about the holiday - fingers crossed for this cycle :)
Nana - really hope you caught it xxx


----------



## ginny83

Newbie - hope that temp goes back up tomorrow :)

I think I have figured out how to get proper crosshairs. I don't think it likes that I don't have 3 consecutive temps before O... if I put a fake temp in CD12 I get them otherwise no matter what I change it won't give them to me!

Anyway, not sure what to make of this cycle, my cover line is sooooo much lower than usual.

I'm already more excited about next cycle lol


----------



## Newbie32

Looks like an id on 8dpo again gin! I'm hopeful for you hun xx

Could just be the new thermo! All your temps have been lower xx


----------



## ginny83

Who knows! I caved and tested this morning and BFN. Don't know why I did it I've never gotten a BFP at 8DPO before!

Glad to see you've got crosshairs :) Keep creeping up there temps, slow and steady win the race ;)


----------



## ginny83

Maddy your chart is looking back on track :)


----------



## Maddy40

Hmmmm....not sure what's going on there. Trying to ignore it. La la la la la la.


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies :) 

Wow haven't been on here in AGES!!! Sending love xx


----------



## Abby27

Me either Lainey ! Feeling a bit shit today :( I guess it's just too much crap in a short time. :(

Wishing love to my girls though!!


----------



## Melainey

Hugs to you honey, you've been through a lot Xx 

What profile pic can you see of me?


----------



## Abby27

Your usual one, where D is holding you and the camera


----------



## MissieT

Hey ladies :) 

Abby - you've had so much crap in such a short amount of time you are going to have crappy days - be kind to youself xxxx I see you are in the waiting to O club with me. How are you feeling about this cycle?
We are trying this cycle but I'm not holding out much hope - not sure my body has really recovered enough. In a normal cycle I would have O'd by now. I've been using opks for the first time - no second line at all yet :(


----------



## MissieT

Lainey - you look gorgeous and so happy in that profile pic xxx


----------



## Melainey

I've been bloody trying to change that profile pic for ages hahaha thanks Missy  that was 2 days after my wedding <3 are you honey? X


----------



## Abby27

Thanks guys.
Missie this is my first cycle without vitex, so who knows when I will ovulate. Have a faint second line on an opk. I don't know if I'm hopeful or not, I think I'm trying to not think about it, I want to be pregnant so much but I'm totally in fear of losing another one...I'm sure you understand xo any way we aren't doing daily sex so will be interesting what the results are. may be its good if we both go into this with a relaxed "we shall see" attitude! 
I think I've started to get a bit of almost Ewcm, so my body is trying to build to something 
We just have to trust our body's will pop an egg when they feel ready too!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

lainey- the picture you need to change, that appears to us in the forum is called your avatar. change that and see what happens :) 

no clue about opks, but fx for both of you, missie and abby! xxx


----------



## Newbie32

Missie I hope delayed o just means a nicely matured egg hun! Fx! X


----------



## MissieT

Thanks Nana :) if I add another 36.4 + temp for tomorrow it gives me ch for cd17 (thurs). I'm not sure the opks have told me much - today's is still a bit lighter but darker than any other days but I did it earlier in the day than the other ones so not sure if that makes a difference - might do another later :)
How are you? I bet you are looking forward to getting the last job hurdle done this week :) Are you going to test if no sign of af tomorrow? xx


----------



## Newbie32

.


----------



## ginny83

yay for one day earlier Sash! They must be super keen!

Missie - apparently the afternoon is the best time to do OPKs. Although during my surge I still get positives first thing in the morning too

I always O later than normal in my first normal cycle afterwards - I think it's pretty common. I did have the chemical though in December in my first normal cycle after October's miscarriage - so it's definitely still possible to catch the egg.


----------



## Melainey

Oh fingers crossed for some good eggy action here soon :hugs: 

:jo: Great news about the interview being one day earlier :) :happydance: 

xx


----------



## MissieT

That is great news about moving the day forward - very excited for you. When does the job start?
I have just been doing one opk a day but did 2 today, the second was really light. So I had my most positive ones on thurs eve and sat am? But I reckon I may have O'd fri. (had some o pain and temp raise) 
Thank you for the info Ginny. Not overly hopeful this month but would be amazing if it did happen. Not feeling too stressed at the moment but got a sneaky feeling I may not be handling it this well in about a week.


----------



## lisamfr

Morning Ladies,

I havent been on here in ages. Hope your all doing well.

Missie  your chart is looking good this morning.

Melainey & 2mums love your profile pic. 

Ginny, Newbie, Angel, Maddy, Abby & Missie sending heaps of :dust: your way girls! x


----------



## ginny83

Sorry AF turned up Sash x


----------



## Trying2b2mums

saw that mean witch fly in to Sash, damn her. Guess my sticks weren't lucky for you either :( 

xxx


----------



## Newbie32

.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Hi Girls!
I haven't read thru this entire thread as there are 1400+ posts, but wondering if there is anyone here from Melb TTC? I live in Bentleigh and have been TTC for over a year and 4 months, and have PCOS and hashimotos hypothyroidism so things are tough! But its nice to know that there are women around Oz trying just as hard as me to fall pregnant! I wish it wasn't this hard sometimes. I start Clomid next cycle so I am patiently awaiting my already irregular and tempremental AF.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Molly, welcome. We aren't the most active board anymore on BNB but there is someone else here with Hashimoto's and several people in Melbourne (not me tho'). A couple of us are in various stages of fertility assistance too (either having appointments to get things checked out, or in the process of IUI and IVF). 

How old are you, are you with a partner or TTC as a singleton?


----------



## ginny83

Hi Molly, I'm in Melbourne - well just outside of Melbourne in the West :)

Good luck with the clomid :)


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Molly, welcome and good luck!


----------



## MissieT

Hi Molly,
I'm from Melbourne on your side of the bay :) Fingers crossed for the clomid


----------



## MissieT

Oh just posted and got all excited to see my ch :) I put the most positive of my opk's in there so I think ff liked that!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks for the welcome ladies :)
Maddy I am 28, hubby is 34. I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 21 but wasn't thinking of even having kids at that stage so I didn't think too much about it. There was also nothing really in terms of information given to me by the doctor so it wasn't until almost a year and a half ago that I really looked into it. I was only recently diagnosed with the hashimotos'. How long have you been ttc?
Thanks Ginny- I was interested to see who was close by :) Missy T ! Very close indeed!
How long have you all being ttc?


----------



## ginny83

Ive been trying for #2 for just over 12 months now. I have managed to get pregnant a few times but unfortunately I've loss them.

It's been just over 4 months since my last miscarriage, although I had a chemical in December as well - so not sure if that one counts or not!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

Sasha, great news about video conf! Cant wait to hear any news!!! xxx

Missie, yay for ch! fx!!!

hi Molly, welcome!! (im on the gold coast) This forum, although like Maddy said not as active as we used to be, is fantastic, great group of girls with a lot of insight and support.


----------



## cossime

Wow, been a while indeed since I was last on here! Welcome Molly!! Hopefully we can reignite some discussions for you and give you some support. We all come from various backgrounds of TTC but the support from this group of girls is amazing. Good luck and looking forward to getting to know you! I'm also from melbourne not too far from you (SE suburbs)!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Ginny- I think they all count :) Hopefully u can provide Ds/Dd a brother or sister asap! :)
Cossime & Trying- thank you both :) I am really glad i have found this site. I was actually talking about it on Sunday to the wife of one of my husbands friends, as she has been TTC for 3 years and I was saying how great it is for support and information. 
Trying I see you are currenty pregnant. I wish you the best of luck and hope everything goes smoothly for you! Is it your first?
Also just curious- what's the difference between TTC and WTT- a lot of women on here have WTT under their names but are activly TTC?
Bugger WTT- im too impatient for that! :) haha


----------



## Maddy40

Well we've been TTC for a relatively short time compared to a lot of people but I'm in my 40s so there isnt a lot of time left for me. I met my husband in my late 30s so didn't really have a choice, it's just worked that way. Currently mid-cycle in our 3rd attempt at IUI and then moving onto IVF. To be honest I have lots of days (like today when I'm pissed off with the world) where I would be perfectly happy to never get pregnant and just continue living my happy little life. But most of the time I'm 100% in on the TTC plan :)


----------



## Abby27

Welcome Molly! Do you chart your cycles? I enjoy a bit of chart stalking!! I used to live in Melbourne! I miss it a lot! 

Maddy I'm a bit pissed off with the world today too! I think I ovulated today, we didn't do the usual bd bonanza and that has me cranky. Or may be just the thought of another m/c has me sad and cranky?? Either way it's been a day of tears for no reason I can easily identify!

Cossie I think sometimes you have to wtt, I know with hashimoto's angel had to wait, and then if you get the rubella injection you have to wait. I go for my blood test next week, to start looking at thyroid and projesterone issues...I hope I don't have to wait!


----------



## ginny83

Abs, how long have you been trying for now?

Is it around 8 months?

If you're close to 12 months I'd be asking for a FS referral. Not that you'll necessarily need it or have any major problems or anything, but the tests they they run are much more comprehensive than the tests GPs will do, and not only that the way they interpret the tests can be different too - like if you're borderline with something the FS might be more aggressive than a GP or have more insight into what the latest research with fertility is. For example, when I got my hcg tested with the chemical I asked the GP to test my progesterone and he said there's no point it's only tested to confirm O... I now know for sure my FS thinks differently to this!

Anyway just thought I'd mention it since you're getting some things tested you may as well get a range of stuff checked.


----------



## Trying2b2mums

molly, it is our first (my OH had a daughter she lost in a car accident at 2 yrs old, and i've been pregnant once before a long time ago, late m/c) We had been trying for about a year and a half, but equalled 9 cycles of inseminations. I knew the issue was me though considering our donor has 4 children of his own, and donated to 3 other same sex couples, two of which it worked the first time and the other within three times. 
Thank you for your well wishes! :) 

maddy and abby, hoping your days are brighter tomorrow and you both have happy, relaxing weekends! xxx

abby, and great news re the no limping post the other day, made me very happy for you :)


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Ginny ! 
I am going to ask for a referral at my next gp appointment, she is testing me for a lot of stuff though...even coeliac disease??? I guess I'm hoping that my two chemicals are just bad luck or something easy like progesterone etc. 
think I've ov'd now, so will get bloods done next Wednesday and see the doctor next Friday. I, a bit disappointed with our bd effort...ironically we did a better job when we had the additional challenge of my leg cast!!

Amber it was quite a moment when I realised I wasn't limping. I still do limp some of the time, but i guess it will just slowly go away completely! But my speed is up now too. My physio told me yesterday that I had most of my movement back, and I'm ahead of schedule in terms of improvement! So that was great to hear! 
On tv last night was the friends episode of Ross and Susan at the birthing class and made me think of you, cause I only mentioned it the other day! Proving once again that I'm a tv psychic! (Can predict what tv shows are about to show) ha!


----------



## ginny83

That's actually really good that she's testing you for that Abs! 

I don't know if that's a standard test for infertility or other things too, but I've had that included in my recurrent miscarriage testing. One major thing that can cause recurrent miscarriage or recurrent implantation failure are autoimmune diseases - coeliac disease is one of them. From what I understand, it's something to do with the inflammatory reaction they cause that makes your body attack itself and therefore can also interfere with your pregnancy - either by antibodies attacking the pregnancy like it's a foreign body, or causing your blood to clot more. That's why baby aspirin is usually a first line treatment. I'd even ask your GP if they think it's worth going on baby aspirin - either all the time, or once you get a BFP. I've never read about any bad side effects with baby aspirin - although I bet other medical stuff could possible overlap with it if you know what I mean. 

You probably also got tested for blood clotting disorders, lupus and thyroid issues too (although thyroid antibodies are sometimes missed).

Oh and you're totally right in thinking that it could just be bad luck! The thing about my miscarriages that has the red flags is that the babies had normal chromosomes. Obviously with really early losses it's just impossible to test for that, but that probably is the most likely cause as I think chromosomal issues make up something like 80% of 1st tri miscarriages. To me chromosomal issues really are bad luck - the odds of it happening go up as you get older or if you yourself have undetected chromosomal issues, but it also randomly happens to young couples too.


----------



## ginny83

Sorry I rambled on a bit! 


oh and I got a peak on my CBFM today?! WTF?


----------



## Abby27

Thanks gin! It wasn't a ramble! It was great info! I feel like she might be taking me seriously now. 

I got high on my cbfm for so many days! I got the peak the day after a positive opk, and the day before it looks like I Ovd ...I wasted a whole box of sticks to be told peak the day after a positive opk! That had me cranky ....cause it's an expensive machine, with ongoing costs, but the ic opks told me the same thing! I'm hoping because its getting to know me it will improve.
Of course then dh wasn't in the mood, and well...the cranky mood got bitter and sad from that point on! I'm hoping that the bd two days before ov did the trick! But I'm not hopeful


----------



## Maddy40

Hope SOMEONE has some good news soon...I think the trouble is that this group started with a bunch of us and most are now pregnant so there are fewer and fewer of us trying and not so many newbies joining up. Anyways, gotta get my "positive brain" lined up for IUI on Monday morning. Yawn!


----------



## Newbie32

Fx that third times the charm Maddy!! And that you've got some lovely follies progressing nicely!

You're right tho, not many of us left unduffered :(


----------



## ginny83

I'm sorry that we all didn't manage to fall pregnant (and stay pregnant) by now but I'm so grateful that I still have you guys as ttc buddies xx

Newbie - are you taking a break from temping?


----------



## Newbie32

Ditto gin!

Yeah I'm not sure if taking a break all together to be honest! I'm a bit over it. Think maybe time to focus on new job and forget the whole ttc thing. Been watching too much of the wrong tv during the day too about babies and its all just depressing!!!!


----------



## ginny83

well according to everyone else that gets pregnant easily you just have to stop thinking about it and it'll happen ;) Maybe it'll work for you!


----------



## Newbie32

Who knows gin!

Hope to see your temp spike soon hun! X


----------



## ginny83

I put a fake temp in for tomorrow - if it's the same as today or high it gives me crosshairs for CD11

Seems very early, but everything kinda matches up with it, I'll see what happens tomorrow


----------



## MissieT

I feel very lucky to have found you lovely ladies and I have to believe that good things happen to good people - we will all get there.....

I'm all over the place this morning. I tested yesterday morning (like some crazy lady at just 7 dpo according to ff and the faintest of faintest lines came up - a mega faint line that was possibly there just inside the 10 mins but is so faint I think it might be a dodgy test or an evap line. I spent the day trying to ignore it/looking at it from every angle and in every light condition. Waited very impatiently for this morning and did another one and completely stark white - no hint of a second line :( I wasn't holding out too much hope this month but yesterday's test got me thinking there was a chance. I know only time will tell and I'm scared of getting preggers again because it will be bring back lots of emotion and worry but I am really struggling with the waiting and not being pregnant. Sorry for the downer post x


----------



## ginny83

Missie - it's hard isn't it x

When I had the chemical it was quite soon after the miscarriage. I think I was more scared than excited to see the BFP - which part of me thinks maybe thats why it didn't work out. 

Since a bit of time has gone past now and I haven't gotten pregnant again so easily I do feel like I'm more looking forward to just actually being able to get pregnant. So I think it does just get easier with time.


----------



## Newbie32

Big hugs missie, it's still early and this could still be the cycle for you hun x

Gin I see you got chs! Hope you caught it too x


----------



## MissieT

Thanks ladies xox 
Ch Ginny :) fingers crossed and I hope the next week doesn't drag for you
Newbie - so excited for you with your new job. It sounds like you'll be pretty busy especially with all the travel. Did I miss your start date or is it still under discussion?


----------



## ginny83

Yeah at CD11! Hope it's good weird!

Wouldn't be surprised the crosshairs moved though too - either way I know we've done all we can!


----------



## Newbie32

Nup don't know it yet missie, should find out Tuesday/Wednesday I think...

Hopefully different is good this time gin x


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hi everyone, just wanted to check in, I have had wacky cycles and I suspect I am not ovulating at all right now, I have been a bit slack with tracking temps as I am pretty sure my doc is going to refer me to a fertility doc next week. I will probably start using clomid. Sorry I have been MIA but I think I need to do this without obsessing quite so much.


----------



## MissieT

Maddy - good luck with this mornings IUI - hope all goes well x


----------



## Abby27

Missie have you tested again?


----------



## MissieT

Yes - sun and Mon were very white! Did one this pm that has me wondering again. If it is a line it's more of a shadow/imaginary line. I had some spotting yesterday evening but nothing today also have had on off af type cramps. Really think that af will show in the next day or so - not that that will stop me poas tomorrow am!
When are you testing Abby?


----------



## Abby27

I saw your day of spotting that stopped, might be a little implantation bleed, so that has me thinking for you too! 
I'm getting my blood test tomorrow for progesterone and thyroid and other things...then see the doctor on Friday.ill probably start testing Friday. Heck that's why I bought all those ic! I just hope the blood test shows something that is easy to fix!


----------



## MissieT

So pleased your getting the tests done - even if its to rule stuff out and it sounds like your docs being really thorough :) That's good willpower waiting til Friday - since I've got these ic's I'm a nightmare!


----------



## ginny83

yeah I'm not very good with IC either! I think I'm going to buy a FRER because then I won't be as tempted to use it early!

MY crosshairs moved today to CD13 - which is much more realistic but not as good bding. I think today's temp was a bit inaccurate too as I couldn't find the thermometer immediately. I didn't get out of bed, but I was shuffling around my bedside drawer for a minute - so just ignore the huge spike!


----------



## MissieT

I saw that ff had changed its mind Ginny ;) sorry for stalking your bd'ing but I reckon there would have been a few swimmers hanging out at the egg bar!!


----------



## Abby27

Well I hope to hear this mornings testing has some news Missie ! 
That bd pattern looks pretty good Gin! 

I haven't gotten a positive till 9 dpo before, so Friday seems like a good place to start. I love frers though, but the rate I go through them ic is better. Just seem to take ages to get a result ( from my opk experience) 
On a different topic
I found a new Grey hair this morning and a nose pimple! That shit isn't right!


----------



## MissieT

A big fat negative I'm afraid :( and feeling very af'y. Wish the witch would just hurry up now so we can start again!


----------



## Abby27

How long is your lp? 
If af starts make sure you do something nice for yourself! Xo

I'm in the waiting room to get the blood test...some excitement there was a large lizard, that someone has since caught scurrying around the clinic!


----------



## Maddy40

I'm sorry Missie. I know it feels like we have to pick ourselves up again and "just get on with it" every bl**dy month. Sometimes what I'd really like to do instead is have a big hissy fit and hide under the doona.

Abby. Hope the lizard doesn't make your Dr run late!


----------



## MissieT

Before the miscarriage it was 12 days so in theory af will be here tomorrow. Miscarriage cycle was only 8 but body was completely out of whack.
I'm thinking of going for a massage on Friday :) 
Got everything crossed you, Ginny and Maddy are bfp triplets this cycle :)
I love it when weird things like lizards in docs surgeries happen - everyone gets so excited!!


----------



## MissieT

Thanks Maddy - I think there will be tears, hissy fits and possible snot bubbles but I am already planning for next cycle and a few glasses of vino this weekend!


----------



## ginny83

Yay for the lizard! I also like stuff like that haha

I also have a couple of grey hairs - luckily they always grow on the same spot on my head so I just pluck them when I see them every couple of months. 

Sorry for the BFNs Missy, glad your body is getting back to normal a bit

Maddy - love the temp spike :) Glad your body always Os at the right time :)

I made some homemade mayo last night - purely because I know you can't have it when you're pregnant haha 

I don't have the urge to test yet, thankfully as I'm only 4DPO!


----------



## cossime

Morning girls! Sorry for your bfn Missie but the massage and wine sounds great! Ab's, hopefully these blood tests will tell you something even if it's to say that everything is normal:) I seem to be finding that I have lots of grey heir since falling pregnant. This happened when pregnant with T as well. Shits me cos there's too manyto pluck!! And there's a major pimple-party on my chin too! Can't wait until they bugger off! Ginny, I am CRAVING mayo like you wouldn't believe and it sucks I can't eat it!!!! I also think your BD pattern has you covered! Maddy, did you have your next round of IUI yet?

Hello to everyone else :hi: x


----------



## MissieT

So feeling very af'y and bfn's on my IC's = one very definite second line on a frer!!!!!!!! No squinting and in DH's words 'well that's very positive'. I am all over the place - so ridiculously happy and completely terrified. I am just trying to relax but my mind is racing. Can't believe it!


----------



## AshNTom

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi - Im from Adelaide. Currently am about 2dpo.

i know this is from ages ago, but im from adelaide too! what part are you in?

I am 20 years old, one of the youngest on here i believe :) i am CD9 and am impatiently awaiting ovulation !!! please read my journal(link in signature) and try to make sense of my symptoms please dont r and r.


----------



## Bubba Cub

Oh Missie I am so happy for you, praying for a nice sticky one. :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

Well ms Missie I am super e cited for you! Excellent news! Mwah! 

Bubba how far are you now!


----------



## Bubba Cub

Hi Abby
Just gone 12 weeks now, been a huge stressful roller coaster so far but I think I am starting to feel light flutters so hopefully that is bubs. So excited to finally announce tomorrow for DS 12th birthday, the kids will be so happy (probably a relief to them too as to know the reason why I have been so sick for so long and that I am not dying!) :sick: 

I hope you are keeping well, will have my fingers crossed for a great result very soon, you so deserve it as does everyone else in this thread. :hugs:


----------



## Abby27

Morning sickness treating you badly? I can't believe you are at 12 weeks already! Congrats! 

I had a weird boob pain today, that I had with the last two pregnancies, but it might be made up in my head!


----------



## MissieT

Abby - thank you Hun, I just want everyone to get theirs and have beautiful babies so much. 
Yay for boob pain and your charts looking pretty ;) fingers crossed xxxx
Oh and after your question yesterday I did an ic this a.m and it was very negative. Ok about that as had such a clear line on the frer (might do another frer tomorrow am anyway!) but quite interesting. I don't know what sensitivity the ic's are but now sure there is not much point in using them until well after af is due.


----------



## ginny83

Missie - what IC are you using are they green ones with little 'hcg' written on them?


----------



## Abby27

Mine are green too, so that will be interesting to know! I did a frer today and bfn, but that is ok. Doctors appointment tomorrow to see blood test results...nervous but I hope it's something that is easy to fix. 
Just got my electric bill! I think my first car was less expensive!


----------



## MissieT

Boo for electricity bills! 
Yes Ginny they are the green ones with hcg. I got them from Fertility2Family website - same as the opks I used that never got quite positive. 
Looking forward to hearing what your doc says tomorrow Abby - fingers crossed if there is anything that's come up in the tests it's a nice easy fix :)
Was your earliest bfp 9dpo Abby? I've never had one before 11 dpo so still staying excited for you!


----------



## Abby27

Actually I had a faint line the night of 8 dpo the first time. But the second one was 10 dpo, so it's ok. 
Why am I so stressed about this appointment! I'm shakey nervous!


----------



## ginny83

Missie - that's the exact same ones i've used before! 

With the BFP for my first miscarriage I kept getting very shadowy lines on 9 and 10DPO, then on 11DPO it looked like a definite BFN... anyway tried a FRER as well for some reason and got a very big BFP! Sounds so similar to you!!

With the other BFPs I've got though they've been quite good :)


----------



## MissieT

Maybe bad batches? Can't beat a frer though!!

Abby - looking forward to hearing what the doc has to say :) Hope it's all good news....


----------



## Abby27

I'm a nervous wreck about it! I've done some reading on progesterone defecinency and I have some of the symptoms.. So if its that then that could be good, apparently anxiety is a symptom! Long cycles, irregular periods! If they found something and the treatment also helped my anxiety that would be fantastic. Appointments in an hour. 

Any way, I've got a chin pimple which is always my first indicator of af! :(


----------



## MissieT

Just remember having tests and finding out if something is wrong doesn't change whether you have it or not but it does equip you with information and the ability to fix/ manage it :). Keep us posted lovely lady xxx


----------



## Abby27

All good! Just bad luck at this stage! So...I'm pleased but a bit flat.


----------



## ginny83

Have you tested today Abs? Your chart looks good :)


----------



## Abby27

I have gin and bfn. I'm quite down today!


----------



## ginny83

sorry to hear that :( If this cycle doesn't work out though, just think of it as your body needed a bit of a break and hopefully the next one will line up again :)


----------



## Abby27

Gin you are 100 % correct! It's probably what my body needs. But I'm seeing all these friends on fb announcing their second pregnancy and I can't even hold one. I know it's not a competition but I'm turning 36 next month...I'm just getting myself really down.


----------



## ginny83

Abs, I go through the same thing all the time...

I'm the only person that I've ever actually known that's lost a baby after they announced it. Like I know they happen, but they're never happened to someone that I know. Every time I see a pregnancy announcement I get envious thinking why do they they're safe when I wasn't and I will probably never feel safe again.


----------



## Abby27

It sucks Gin! It just sucks! I'm falling apart after my two early loses ...I don't know how you do it. 
I'm so mad at dh today. He has done nothing wrong, he just wasn't in the mood the night we should've bd, and so I'm mad... Some 11 days later


----------



## ginny83

yeah, my DF only seems to want it sometimes when I don't which is annoying!

But, we've made an agreement to make sure we dtd on the peak days and we'll just see how we feel all the other times. I don't want it to become a chore, miscarriages are hard on relationships so I don't want ttc to hurt it either.


----------



## Abby27

Normally he is up for the bonanza ...maybe it was a way of telling me this month to just let it be us. But I think of every morning I held my wee for the cbfm, those sticks are expensive when u have a long cycle..I just get the shits, they have one job!!!! And it ends in an orgasm! I got my boobs out, did... All be stuff...not in the mood. Eh! So mad.


----------



## MissieT

Abby and Ginny, I've only just seen today's posts on here or I would have sent you both some hugs before now. I so wish I could 'fix' everything for you both. You both have been through awful things and it seems really unfair xx
Abby, there is time for that bfp to show yet - I have everything crossed for you xx Boys can be so hopeless. I got so pissed off with DH for those nights when I knew that it could be the night but he was 'too tired' or wanted to stay up to watch something. They just don't get it!
Ginny, I've had similar thoughts about people announcing at 12 weeks and how I'm never going to be able to do that again. My sister did it on Facebook the day after her 12 week scan (she hadn't forewarned me so that was a bit of a rough day for a few reasons). I asked DH this morning when he thought we should tell parents about this pregnancy, he said 2 days after its born if everything is going well! And I completely get where he's coming from. I guess there will be a point where I can't hide it (if everything goes ok) but until then it's just you girls and my yoga teacher! How are you feeling about this cycle? When are you planning to start testing? (Tell me to stop being nosey if you want!)


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Missie. I've started spotting this morning right on time! 
It's good to know though that without vitex I still ovulate and that my lp is over 10 days. So I'm happy about that. It also means that I know for me to get pregnant it has to be the day before or the day of ov. So that's useful information.
I understand how you feel about the announcement, the loss of a little one just cuts so deep, but we aren't allowed tp publicly show our grief.
Interestingly enough I've spoken to several women at my work now (mostly they want to know what's been wrong with me lately) and all if them have had at least one m/c. It's unspoken but it's so common! 
It's good I think that you have us and the rest of the top girls to tell...you can announce to us all the little milestones along the way !


----------



## MissieT

Abby - sorry about af Hun :( but as you say that is good news bout the vitex and pinpointing your best days :)
It's true about how common m/c is, out of my Playgroup mums (8 of us) there was only one that had never had one but we had never talked about it until I had mine. It's good to have some friends at work that know what's going on and it's probably been nice for them to be able to share their stories. 
Thank goodness for you Top Girls - really not sure how I'd have made it through the last few months without you all xxxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Huge :hugs: my beautiful girls


----------



## Abby27

I'm afraid ladies that I've just lost faith that this dream will ever be realised for me!


----------



## Lisasmith

Abby27 said:


> I'm afraid ladies that I've just lost faith that this dream will ever be realised for me!

Please don't lose the faith


----------



## MissieT

Please don't give up lovely lady - you will get there xxxx


----------



## ginny83

Abs - if you're feeling like maybe then push for more testing and see a FS. This could help you feel like next time you get pregnant there aren't there isn't anything left to chance. Of course there are some miscarriages that are just never going to be able to be prevented - they're the bad luck ones in my eyes. One's with like chromosomal problems or the egg implanted in the wrong spot, or there's a knot in the cord. You can't help those ones. 

But there are lots of other conditions out there which make a woman have a much higher risk of miscarriage that can be dealt with. You'd never go get tested for them after 1 first tri miscarriage because miscarriage is so common and almost everyone goes on to have a baby, so for that reason most doctors even argue that 2 miscarriages shouldn't be investigated. However, I wish I had pushed for the OK to take aspirin after my first miscarriage, maybe I wouldn't be feeling so sorry for myself today! My (very good) GP kept telling me that 1 miscarriage was normal and her tests show that I don't have a blood clotting disorder. Guess what they put me on at my first appointment at the RMC? Every doctor I see now tells me that it's imperative that I'm on baby aspirin during my next pregnancy! I do also have a minor blood clotting disorder (MTHFR) that you treat with aspirin, but this was only found by my hematologist that does extensive testing

I know you've had some testing, but GP's are specialised in fertility. They aren't up to date with the latest research and treatment methods out there. 

I don't want to sound pushy and I definitely don't want to sound like I think you're going to have another miscarriage! I'm just saying this because I wish I had been more aggressive about this after my 1st one and dont want you to have the same regrets/


----------



## ginny83

I tested this morning = BFN

But Ive never had a BFP earlier than 9DPO, so I'm still hopeful


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Gin you're testing at 8DPO! Brave woman. I will admit to considering it some months. But then I looked at all the BFP charts that come up on FF when I compare my chart to others and none have a BFP recorded before 10DPO. BTW there's another MTHFR lady (LilSluz) from the Over-35s TTC board whose journal I read in the Pregnancy section under Preg Journals. I'm going to be asking at our IVF consult next week about things like endometrial biopsy, NK killer cells etc - the stuff we haven't been tested for yet. There is so much out there. I'll be really pissed if they find something that should have been detected earlier that is preventing implantation :(

Abs ditto what Gin said. We probably DO sound pushy but having been to an FS now I know it's really clear that they have access to a whole world of research and diagnostics that GPs don't. HugsXX


----------



## ginny83

Maddy, I know of LilSluz - I've seen her on the recurrent miscarriage thread

There's a couple of different types of MTHFR - I have the least bad type. Where it's just one copy of one of the mutations. My hematologist told me to make it not a problem I just need to take aspirin, and particular quantities of B6 and B12 (can't remember off the top of my head).

I also had the NK test. I think some places offer it just as a blood test and some test it through an endometrial biopsy. I specifically choose my FS because she's one of the few FS in Melbourne that believes in them, the RMC at the hospital doesn't. Anyway that's all fine for me.

The other thing that the hematologist found is moderately high ANA levels. This can sometimes indicate Lupus or other autoimmune diseases. Anyway because other tests have proven I don't have Lupus, the hospital said that lots of people have high ANA levels doesn't mean anything. My hematologist said that this might be true but you also need to investigate for "bad antibodies" whatever that means. (Sometimes I think he wants to prove my hospital wrong!) 

I'll try and make that list Maddy - just so you can research the tests for yourself and see if any are worth pushing for.


Oh and I just tested with an IC unfortunately I ordered 100 at some point along the way so still have heaps and heaps left


----------



## Maddy40

Ha! The old "I had heaps of ICs so it doesn't matter" trick. I'm wise to you, lady!


----------



## ginny83

yeah it's a tricky one... emotionally I don't want to know if I have another chemical or not... but then again I'm eager to start the progesterone as early as possible and I feel like it might be important for my FS to know if I have them



You know what I did a FRER this afternoon not long ago and think I might see a very very faint hint of a line. DF couldn't see it though - so I might actually be going crazy


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny, will you test in the morning with frer??? fx!!!!!!


----------



## MissieT

Ginny - I still haven't got a bfp from the ic's (did another frer and all good though!) fingers crossed for a not so faint line in the morning :) xxx


----------



## MissieT

Hey Maddy. How are you feeling? When are you back at the clinic?


----------



## Abby27

Faint lies even ones men can't see in my experience are great! I hope so for you too Gin! Will u test with fmu?


----------



## ginny83

I did test this morning, even though it hasn't been 24 hours, but my pee was actually more dilute than it was yesterday! I think I drunk too much water before going to bed. So the line doesn't really look any darker. Not too worried though as it hasn't even been 24 hours.

https://i46.tinypic.com/33aqlvt.jpg

I don't think this is going to convince DF though! 

I'm praying so badly this doesn't turn into a chemical again though


----------



## ginny83

this was yesterday's 

https://i48.tinypic.com/2d8027q.jpg

oh and my temp took a bit of a dive, trying not to read into it!


----------



## MissieT

Yay!! Ginny - that is so definitely a line in both pics :) Congratulations :) I know there are probably a few mixed emotions right now but yay, so far so go!!!! Do you have to start the progesterone straight away?


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats gin, that's amazing news xx


----------



## ginny83

I'm actually really happy - I'm trying to be as positive as I can! I'm much more excited than I was in December. Maybe because we had to work for it that little bit more this time around?

I'm seeing my hematologist anyway on Wednesday and I think he's going to give me his final opinion on if I need anything extra for the pregnancy. So I kinda feel like I've done everything I possibly can to make it work this time, if you know what I mean?

Yeah, have to take 2 bullet things of progesterone a day. They're like white little solid bullets - so far so good.


----------



## ginny83

Trying not to get too excited yet though - AF isn't due until Sunday!

Hopefully it'll have to be mocktails for me! with the chemical the line was basically gone the day before AF was due


----------



## Lisasmith

They look like my 11dpo tests with this bubba! Congrats beautiful :)


----------



## ginny83

Well FF did move my crosshairs - I would be 11DPO if I went by the original ones


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm really excited


----------



## Abby27

That's great! Congratulations Gin! I'm very happy for you! Xo


----------



## ginny83

Maddy your chart is looking really good :)


----------



## Maddy40

Yay xx hope for a sticky one. Enjoy those bullets...nice and shiny going in, terribly slimy leeching out!

I'm sick today thus the high temp - DH gave me his rotton head cold. Also just found out DH can't go to the FS appointment next week as he has compulsory work days - they are opening a new office and everyone HAS to be there. I felt a bit sick when he told me :( Have emailed the FS office to see if I can go alone...


----------



## Trying2b2mums

so happy for you gin!!!!! bring on the mocktails! xx

maddy fx they let you go on your own, unfortunate dh cant make it, but im guessing one there is better than cancelling/pushing back appointment. feel better!!!!


----------



## ginny83

my temp took another dive today - it's pretty low now :(

I did another test and it does seem to be darker, but the temp thing has really made me feel like crap. I don't know whether I should stop temping or see if it goes back up tomorrow


----------



## ginny83

I was going to stop temping when I got past Sunday when AF was due :(


----------



## Abby27

Ginny I think you should stop now! With both of my losses my temp didn't go down, so it's not going to tell you anything any way. I really understand the need to keep checking, believe me I do, but if its high or low it doesn't mean any thing any way. For your own sanity please stop. Lainey had a temp drop and she was fine, I didn't have a temp drop and I wasn't so its not telling you a thing, it has no meaning. So put it away. 
I know I can't tell you to stop testing, but at least test every second day rather than every day. Give your body a chance to do its thing. 
I so understand where you are at though. Just take one day at a time and try to relax.


----------



## Abby27

Ginny I think you should stop now! With both of my losses my temp didn't go down, so it's not going to tell you anything any way. I really understand the need to keep checking, believe me I do, but if its high or low it doesn't mean any thing any way. For your own sanity please stop. Lainey had a temp drop and she was fine, I didn't have a temp drop and I wasn't so its not telling you a thing, it has no meaning. So put it away. 
I know I can't tell you to stop testing, but at least test every second day rather than every day. Give your body a chance to do its thing. 
I so understand where you are at though. Just take one day at a time and try to relax.


----------



## ginny83

The logical part of me agrees with you, and I was planning on stopping after Sunday

but I've never had a temp this low after a BFP, and Laineys temps never went that close to her cover line (I found her old chart - you know she kept recording her bding for like weeks after her BFP! lol)

My FRER is darker today though, so that's one bit of positive. maybe if I temp again tomorrow and as long as it's not even further down I'll stop then


----------



## ginny83

Feel so silly though with the girls congratulating me if it does turn into another chem - I feel like the boy who cried wolf!


----------



## Abby27

Yeah lainey bd recording was great! 
Never feel like you have announced to us too soon...we want to know!,
I think with my next bfp I will stop temping seeing as it didn't help me one way or the other.
You are doing everything you can and the rest is just out of your control. Thats as much comforting as it is frustrating...so try and find it comforting! :)


----------



## MajorBee

Congrats Gin, defo two lovely lines there. The hardest part is just not being able to be in control, isnt it. We look for information everywhere but when it comes down to it we just need to give it time. Sucks balls! Enjoy hon and fingers crossed this is the one xxx


----------



## ginny83

I had one other small good thought... CD23 or 24 even is too early for me to get AF, so praying my temp goes back up tomorrow and then I'll stop!!


----------



## Maddy40

Yeah Gin I know what you mean about crying wolf. I didn't even post a POAS picture or anything with my second chemical as I was so upset after the first one. I felt like such a d*ck for getting all excited, and for getting everyone else excited on my behalf. 

Hope today's temp is just a blip hon. xx:flower: Are you going to ring and go in for a beta blood test anyway, to see what your HCG & progesterone are at?


----------



## ginny83

I dunno if it's worth it, I might do... I have to go into the city tomorrow anyway to see the hematologist, so if they wanted me to come in for a blood test then I would be in the already... hoping thought that I can just have the blood tests done locally


M woke up sick today poor thing :( at least I'm never panicking searching for a thermometer!


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny, i'd trust the darker lines than the temp. and abby makes some good points. But see what happens tomorrow and know that we would never look at it as crying wolf. i love the fact the lines are darker today! poor M, hope he feels better soon. good luck at the appoint tomorrow too :)


----------



## Abby27

This morning it seems it bounced right back up Gin, How is the spotting ?


----------



## ginny83

I'm not sure if it's 100% accurate as I had a terrible sleep and was up a couple of times during the night! but I took it at 3am also and it was up - not as high as when I woke up but higher than yesterday!

Anyway I said I'd stop temping if it went up so I'm going to!

I think the spotting is still a tiny bit there - hard to tell because I have "left over" stuff from the progesterone too so it kinda obscures cm


Trying to not have any more freakouts now! the bloods will confirm everything one way or the other anyway


----------



## Maddy40

Hoping for good results for you, Gin.


----------



## MissieT

Hey Maddy - nice looking chart :)


----------



## Maddy40

Gin: 
We were talking about the various tests, I just got copies of my records and as well as the basics, AMH, FSH, LH, TSH etc I've had:

Prothrombin Gene Mutation
Lupus Anticoagulant
Cardiolipin Antibodies
Glycoprotein Antibodies
Coagulative Protein S
APC Resistance


----------



## ginny83

Hey Maddy

hope you're doing OK xx

Here's that list of tests I've had done - hopefully some of it will make sense. Obviously this is to investigate recurrent miscarriage, but you might find some of it helpful.

Ok just wrote out the whole list, I basically when through my results and just listed all the tests. I've been tested by a couple of different doctors now so it's sometimes hard to understand them exactly - so sorry if some are actually double ups 


Prothrombin Gene Mutation
Activated Protein C Resistance
Protein C
Protein S
Antithromin III
Lupus Anticoagulant
Factor XII
Favtor V Gene Mutation
Antiphospholipid Antibodies
Thyroid Antibodies
Homocyteine
Nuclear Antibodies (ANA levels)
Coeliac Screen
Anti-dsdna
Lupus Inhibitor Screen
Thyroid functin test
Toxoplasma antibodies
Hepatitis B
Chromosome Analysis (Me and DF)
Blood group and antibodies
CMV antibodies
Parvovirus (B19) antibodies
Rubella antibodies
Syphilis screen
Full blood count
Iron studies
Urine Micro/culture
HE-Markers3 (NK Cells)
MTHFR Gene Testing

These are extra tests that my hematologist ordered based on some on my results (don't think these are usually always given or needed):
B2GPG
Card Lip G
Card Lip M
RBC Folate
S Total B12
Anti-DNA


----------



## ginny83

Maddy I just saw your post, we must have been reading each other's minds! lol

The ones that I would push for getting also are:

NK cells
MTHFR
Thyroid Antibodies
Chromosomes

In the recurrent miscarriage thread, these seem to be the areas that people have problems with the most and a few of the ladies in the also have trouble getting pregnant, so maybe it's a bit related?


----------



## ginny83

Also, I read about a a couple of really great IVF doctors in Sydney that specialise in reproductive immunology - this is/was my next step (they do phone consults too) Prof Gavin Sacks and Prof Gamal Matthias


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks Gin,
I just went back over my GP list as well so I've actually had a lot more than I thought, so I haven't had the coloured ones:

Prothrombin Gene Mutation - tick
Activated Protein C Resistance - tick
Protein C - tick
Protein S - tick
Antithromin III
Lupus Anticoagulant - tick
Factor XII
Favtor V Gene Mutation
Antiphospholipid Antibodies 
Thyroid Antibodies - tick
Homocyteine - tick
Nuclear Antibodies (ANA levels) - tick
Coeliac Screen
Anti-dsdna
Lupus Inhibitor Screen - tick
Thyroid functin test - tick
Toxoplasma antibodies
Hepatitis B - tick
Chromosome Analysis (Me and DF)
Blood group and antibodies - tick
CMV antibodies
Parvovirus (B19) antibodies
Rubella antibodies - tick
Syphilis screen
Full blood count - tick
Iron studies - tick
Urine Micro/culture
HE-Markers3 (NK Cells)
MTHFR Gene Testing

I've heard of Gavin Sacks, he works for IVFA which we can't afford. Is the other guy linked to a particular IVF clinic, do you know?


----------



## ginny83

No idea sorry, this is the forum where I first read about him though

https://www.bubhub.com.au/community/forums/showthread.php?468277-High-Natural-Killer-Cells/page60

I haven't looked at it in a while, but you might find more answers there? 


These tests I'm pretty sure are more related to my 2nd tri miscarriage, as in they were trying to find a reason:
CMV antibodies
Parvovirus (B19) antibodies
Toxoplasma antibodies

I think they also tested me for diabetes (even though I thought that would be quite obvious if I had that), I don't think that was in my results pack for some reason



How are you feeling about it all? Must be very overwhelming for you x


----------



## Newbie32

Are you staying with the same clinic Maddy? I have everything crossed that this is your time xx


----------



## AshNTom

ok, so ewcm was 2 days ago, im now CD19. pretty sure i ovulated on the 7th which makes me 2dpo, anyway, i have an alarming amount of creamy, sticky cm now... like, i checked and my whole finger was covered, my cervix is so high that i can barely feel it, its very wet, but slightly closed as opposed to before ovulation, where it was high, soft and open, and wet. have been getting cramps, but not like af, and theyve been happening centrally, not to the left or right,,, any ideas girls?? due for the :witch: on the 18th, but dont want to wait another 9 days. I feel like i ave been beaten up, every part of me is aching, ive had a constant headache and im sooooooooooooooooooo tired, but im not sick. i dont want to symptom spot to much because i dont want to get my hopes up and then crushed. what do you guys think?


----------



## waiting4damon

Don't know if any of you lovely ladies remember me; I was last posting on this thread in December. My husband and I TTC Oct and November with no luck. I got overly stressed about it all, so we took a break. I will not be perusing the boards, because I don't want to stress myself out again...but I wanted to reconnect with you ladies. :)

I will post again when my period is due; March 19. xo


----------



## Maddy40

AshnTom - try not to symptom-spot hun, it's honestly the worst thing you can do. Easier said than done, I know. I don't track CM or cervix positions so not sure about that. 

Waiting4D - welcome back. I know about 'trying' not to stress, but am not very good at it myself. Have you had any kind of fertility testing done or spoken to your GP about your efforts?

Gin - have you seen Waiting for a Heartbeart? Wow that's powerful! Youtube "Waiting for a Heartbeat (BBC Documentary). Gavin Sacks is in it.


----------



## ginny83

I watched the documentary Maddy, I don't think I should have now though :( 

I can't believe they only had 1 success story and even the lady who previously got to 33 weeks still went on to miscarry more. 

I all of a sudden feel very stupid for feeling hopeful about this pregnancy :(


----------



## AshNTom

To add to yesterday's symptoms, I have weird feelings on both sides, sort of like someone pulling my insides out through my back... Lol 6dpo I stuffed it up the other day


----------



## Trying2b2mums

ginny- im not sure what that doco was, but there is no way you should be feeling so hopeless. You are doing everything you can, and chances are so slim that you will have to endure another loss. Keep your head up love! xxxx


----------



## MissieT

Ginny - please stay positive - you have sought excellent support and health advice and are doing everything you should. They could have picked any number of the hundreds of success stories they have and weirdly I thought only chose 1 success story. If that was the only success story that hospital dept had that year they would have been closed down - NHS funding and all that!! Stay strong lovely - you are doing fab xxxxx.


----------



## Maddy40

ginny83 said:


> I watched the documentary Maddy, I don't think I should have now though :(
> 
> I can't believe they only had 1 success story and even the lady who previously got to 33 weeks still went on to miscarry more.
> 
> I all of a sudden feel very stupid for feeling hopeful about this pregnancy :(

Oh god Ginny nooo :hugs:. I'm so sorry, I didn't even see it like that, how stupid of me :nope: I'm such a d*ck. :cry:


----------



## ginny83

That's OK Maddy, I know you didn't mean any harm at all by it! I should have stopped watching it since I knew it was going to hit a nerve! Just wish that had put a more positive spin on it x


----------



## Melainey

Hello ladies  

Wow haven't been here in ages! Ginny honey, please don't feel so hopeless. I have every faith that this is your turn xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

ginny83 said:


> That's OK Maddy, I know you didn't mean any harm at all by it! I should have stopped watching it since I knew it was going to hit a nerve! Just wish that had put a more positive spin on it x

It was a rather rushed program. I cried. I wish they had made a series out if it rather than an hour long program


----------



## ginny83

Lisasmith said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> That's OK Maddy, I know you didn't mean any harm at all by it! I should have stopped watching it since I knew it was going to hit a nerve! Just wish that had put a more positive spin on it x
> 
> It was a rather rushed program. I cried. I wish they had made a series out if it rather than an hour long programClick to expand...

Yeah, I think they were trying to capture how the women that visit the clinic don't all necessarily have the same background. I think I thought it might have been like one born every minute - where you know they never show a bad ending


----------



## MollyNorwood

Hi Girls!
Ginny !!!!! I haven't been online for about a month, had a lot going on. So I log into this forum today and see you are pregnant!!! Congratulations!!! Here is hoping for a nice sticky and healthy bubba for you! Wonderful news!!!
As for me, I finally got AF so I have just done my first cycle with clomid, AF looks finished today so soon we will BD and I hope I can get some good news like yours very soon! :)


----------



## ginny83

Good luck with the clomid! Have you noticed any side effects from it?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks!!! No side effects whatsoever....so im confused and not sure if thats a good or a bad thing. so many women on here complain of side effects, makes me wonder if its going to do what it is meant to, or if it will and i am just lucky. We will see! :) I have to go back for blood test in a week and a half to see if i O'd. Fingers crossed i did! :)


----------



## ginny83

Do you temp or anything like that?

I'm not actually sure if I'd recommend it though if you're happy not doing it!


I think it's a good thing if you don't have side effects! It's a bit like morning sickness I guess, in one way it feels reassuring if you have it, but really it's horrible and doesn't guarantee you anything anyway!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Ive only just started doing my temps a few days ago, i will see how i go this cycle and i might just keep charting to see what my cycles do. Ive never ever known when and if i am ovulating as the usual indicators don't seem to apply to me, so i figure it can't hurt.
Hey i hope im lucky enough to fall pregnant and not get morning sickness too! Pffft. Id be happy just to get pregnant! :)


----------



## waiting4damon

I'm trying not to cry. My husband and I DTD only once during my fertile period from my best 
estimates. I POAS yesterday, 6 days from my projected period, and got a BFN. I know the chances are slim for success, but my heart breaks everytime.


----------



## ginny83

6 days before AF is due is quite early! You still definitely have a chance! Fingers crossed x


----------



## waiting4damon

the 19th will be 11 dpo for me. I tested BFN yesterday at 8 dpo. I was looking at your ovulation chart Melainey & it gave me hope! I see that the month you fell pregnant, you tested negative and then BFP?!
Has anyone got BFN results & then several days later a BFP?
Im trying to keep hoping!! ;)


----------



## waiting4damon

Have lots of you had luck with OPKs?
If AF shows, Ill try that...


----------



## ginny83

I use OPKs and find their pretty accurate

In other cycles I've also had a BFN at 8DPO, then BFP at 9DPO


----------



## waiting4damon

What do you find more useful Ginny? Temping or opk?
If this cycle is a bust, then I want to add a little more calculation, but I dont want to do both.


----------



## Abby27

Hi guys, welcome to the new ladies! W4D I find using everything works, temping has allowed me to track my other ovulation signs, opks I've found mostly accurate a few odd cycles though, and now the cbfm, which seems ok to. Use them all! 
The thing that had worked best for me in the past is daily sex! But I have long unpredictable cycles. 
8dpo is early...I'd wait till 10 dpo
You should read the impatient woman's guide to getting pregnant, it's a good informative read! 

I'm still waiting to ov, this month dh asks that we start the bd bonanza as close to ov as I can get it! So I'm thinking a day or two! Wish me luck!


----------



## ginny83

temping is good for confirming when O actually happened, but you'll only know a couple of days after it happens so not very good at knowing when to dtd if that makes sense

You get a positive OPK a couple of days before you O - so they're better at getting your timing right. I used a CBFM for this last cycle and found that to be really good, it works similar to OPK.

if you're only going to do one I'd do OPKs. You can buy them really cheaply off ebay


----------



## ginny83

Abs - looks like your Highs have started a bit later this cycle, hopefully it's getting to know you better!


----------



## Abby27

Yeah gin it is getting to know me, I didn't have to test till cd 9 this time...it would be good to know how many highs to expect...but my opks are getting closer, I often slowly fade in for several days...I've got a lot of Ewcm, which only happened to me the last time I got pregnant so hopefully I'm gearing up to a good strong o with a nice egg!


----------



## waiting4damon

Its the 19th, the day AF is due and Im never late! Heres to hope! :)
Love to all you wonderful Aussie ladies! <3


----------



## waiting4damon

BFN today. I'm not sure at all about this cycle though--I'm unsure even when CD1 was. There is a range of 3-4 days for CD1 and O; so today is what I believe to be DPO11....
Is there any hope?


----------



## Melainey

W4D yeah I did get a few bfn's before I got my bfp Anne I think a few others did too! If I remember correctly Lucy didn't get her bfp till af was 4 days late!


----------



## waiting4damon

Oh my you guys! I'm getting my hopes up in a big way! Another person from the UK said she tested BFN from the day AF was due-day 4 after AF due, then BFP day 6 after AF due!!
I'm feeling hopeful because I'm excessively tired lately, sore nipples (never happens), lower back pain, no pre AF spotting like I usually have!
I'll keep you all posted. :) <3
One day late for AF.


----------



## Maddy40

I know that I always got my hopes up for the first few cycles we were actively TTC. But after a while it became clear that even when my temperature charts and 'signs' pointed to a BFP it never actually happened. I think the range of emotions you are going through Waiting4D is probably very normal when you first TTC. But after a while you tend to become a bit more sanguine about things. I hope this is your BFP but hun if it isn't don't worry, it's not the end of the world. Hugs to you xxx


----------



## Abby27

Nicely put Maddy, I feel the same way...I think now even when I get another bfp I will be pretty guarded with my emotions!

I'm a bit frustrated and cranky today...waiting to ov...goodness I seem to always be waiting to ov!


----------



## Maddy40

Yeah....join my pity-party Abs. On the Pill this month (so the IVF start-date can be perfectly scheduled). So yet another month gone without any opportunity to try. On the other hand it also means I don't have to temp anymore...


----------



## waiting4damon

I will not be gutted if it does not happen; nature & destiny combined is nothing to struggle against. I'm just forever the optimist about the possibility of adding another love to my life.
I have a 4 year old daughter, so I have faith in my body. I just cannot contain my exuberance even in the face of the possibility of failure and loss.

I'm sorry for what you both have been through, Maddy and Abby. I hope with all my heart that we will all have the baby loves we dream of in time.


----------



## MissieT

Hey Abby - is that an ovulation rise I see ;) Was it a bonanza this cycle? How are you feeling?


----------



## Maddy40

What a milestone today, eh? A birth! Yay!


----------



## Abby27

Yes it was a rise, but I'm not as confident as the temp might indicate...I think my thermometer is broken, I first took it and it said 36.26, I took it again straight away, without moving and it was up to 36.47! What's that all about. Any way it fits with the positive opk and the cm, so I think I've ov'd now...we did havea little bonanza, got the 3 days before ov and day of ov, so that's good. 
Back to waiting it out. I much prefer the tww than waiting to ov...less to do! 
My progesterone cream arrived...should I use it? It's the Sandra Cabot one, I bought it after reading her book, she says there is no harm in using it...I know Rosie used a cream.

Are you having a good bday Missie ?? 
I'm having a good day, swim was good, cleaned the bedroom, vacuumed the walls!! Did so much laundry! Taking advantage of this hot day. I'm never that productive! Feels good to have my house spring cleaned!

Very excited that. 2mums are now 2 mums!!!


----------



## waiting4damon

AF today. I am so heartbroken. Thats all I can will myself to type right now.


----------



## Maddy40

I'm sorry W4d. It's totally understandably to be upset. 

Abs how ru hun? TWW is a biatch, yes?


----------



## Abby27

W4d sorry to hear love, I always give myself a present when af arrives! And remember all the positives, pour yourself a big glass of wine and onto the next cycle!


Maddy my temps have me quite stressed...doesn't seem like I've ov'd at all! Really low. Dh wants me to stop temping and just assume I ov'd. I got positive opk, Ewcm now creamy cm, so my body is behaving as if I have ovulated but no significant temp shift. It's totally doing my head in, so not sure if we should keep bding or not. I'm thinking not seeing as my cm isn't fertile. So I guess this month is a bust...why would I not ovulate I wonder? 
There goes any dream of having a baby this year...oh well 

When do u start Ivf?


----------



## ginny83

W4D - sorry AF turned up xx 

Abs - I think you've O, look at my temps for this cycle. I actually think I O'd on CD11/12 and my temps didn't give a decent rise until 3-4 days after that!


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Gin, your chart is hidden? I hope I have. Temp is really very low...but I've done such a good job at tending to my mental health this week that I think I'm going to not temp, assume it didn't work and wait for af! 

How is the ms going?


----------



## ginny83

oh I'm not sure why it's hidden? This is the link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a650f

The MS is still crap - I feel sick all day long to some degree. Feel like I'm struggling with everything at the moment - the house is a mess, DF has been doing all the cooking, falling behind with uni work. The scan was a bit of a boost though - I keep trying to focus on that.

I think it's a good idea to try and stop temping since you're pretty confident you've Od. Didn't you say you'd stop temping once you got a BFP anyway?You're just a couple of steps ahead!


----------



## Abby27

I wish I had stopped temping once I got my bfp, every day it was little stressful thing to check, and in the end my temp didn't go down the day I started bleeding any way, so it wasn't really helpful...same with taking hpt. So I decided I wouldn't do it again next time around. I think I've either ov'd or having a weird cycle. 

I'm sorry you are feeling so sick! Glad DF is doing the cooking!! 
When do you go os?


----------



## ginny83

We were suppose to be going as a family to the UK in July.

But now we're thinking that maybe DF will go on his own. I'd be 23 weeks at the time of the wedding, so probably 21-24ish weeks for our whole trip there, and I 'm just nervous about the thought of it. Of course though now I'm also nervous that the same thing will happen, and not only will I not have a baby but not be able to go along for the trip. So our back up plan if that happens is that we'll have our own holiday for my 30th in September.

It's a bit of a touchy subject!


----------



## ginny83

oh the other thing is since we've left booking flight so late and we fairly specific times we have to be there - it's stupidly expensive for the 3 of us to go!


----------



## Abby27

Sorry to bring up a touchy subject Gin! 

I'm a little mad at dh today. On my last week off I've done heaps of work cleaning the house etc...true I wanted to do it. I asked today if we could hire on of those diy carpet cleaning machines...will finish it off nicely. But he doesn't want to on his last day before going b ack to work. It would only take a couple of hours! Cross!


----------



## waiting4damon

I'm sad to say, but my husband has decided he no longer wants to TTC. We TTC last Oct, Nov, and March of this year; nothing. I am nearly 4 years his senior, so my baby desires are much stronger than his. He is the father of my four year old daughter, I want to increase our family so much. It hurts incredibly to be shut down, but what joy would it be if his heart was not in the new baby? 
So, for now, I am waiting to try. Perhaps in several months, my DH will let us try once more. I;m trying not to die of a broken heart...


----------



## Abby27

I'm sorry w4d, stay focussed on your little girl!


----------



## MissieT

Hey Abby, Sorry for the chart stalking ;) but did af fly in? Or did you test again? Been thinking of you xx


----------



## Abby27

Love some chart stalking. She has flown in today...what a weird cycle!!!! I'm miserable that she has flown in but in some ways glad, I wanted to start afresh ...think I will buy a new thermometer ....sad be ause no 2013 baby, it was some sort of pressure I put on myself, like before last Christmas after I miscarried I thought that next Christmas I'd have a baby and it cheered me up, but I won't! :( 
But may be that's a good thing. 
I don't know, feeling depressed today. I guess that's normal.


----------



## MissieT

So sorry lovely. I reckon very normal - at the point of being at your emotional lowest hormones are thrown in to boot. My chart is laughable this month - I kind of expected it being the 1 of the miscarriage bit this one is worse than the one after the 14 week loss. Saying that I haven't been great on the temping front. My temp has taken a dive this am so hoping af is soon - just want to get onto my next cycle and see that specialist! Are you going to do something nice for yourself today? ( you deserve it xx)


----------



## Abby27

Not really, may be chocolate! 
My bday is coming up, 36 :( I'm suddenly utterly miserable about my age too. 
At least I will be able to drink on my bday. 
My wedding anniversary also coming up. 
Why am I so focussed on dates...it's bound to make things worse.

I can't see your chart!? May be its just the shit month we had to have to get the pregnancy we both deserve!? So next cycle we could be bump buddies!


----------



## cossime

I would love for nothing more than your twoo beautiful ladies to be bump buddies Missie and Abby!!! (Feels weired calling you guys that now lol!)

Been sooooo long since I was on here-severley bored at work today!!


----------



## Abby27

It's like having a secret identity isn't it!

I bought myself a new thermometer at lunch...may be it will bring me some good luck
What shits me is how completely whacky and unpredictable my cycles are, it just adds a new layer of frustrations on an already difficult situation. 
I'm sorry for being so woeful today


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hi everyone, I'm still about and still not pregnant. I saw the doctor today and will be starting metformin at 500mg, I am also seeing the gyno tomorrow and I expect to start clomid soon.. 
I have gained back 5 kilos of the 15 that I lost last year so I am going to have to get back on top of the weight thing, the doc thinks that metformin may also help with weight control.


----------



## MissieT

I think we can let you have one woeful day but tomorrow .......... ;)
It's so easy to get caught up with dates, I think it's all the waiting that's involved in every single step of this frustrating ttc business. I think it was Squeegs that has said about this but I'm really trying to focus on the things I can control. I can control my health, eating well and exercise. I can control all the things I'm filling my time with to stay positive. I can't control dates and when things will happen so I have to accept that. I used to hate New Year but have learnt to see it as just another day and the older I get I try and do the same with birthdays - easier said then done but I reckon if I tell myself enough times ;)
It is funny to use our secret names :) Hope work got a bit more exciting Cossie. 
I've stalked your charts Abby - they do vary but also hold a good overall pattern - you are well in touch with your signs. I have only got a thermometer that does one decimal place and so try to concentrate on the trends rather than the actuals - does that make sense? I think it's taught me to listen to my body more than trusting ff!
I took my chart off after being told not to try again until getting the ok from the specialist. Once we are ttc again I'll pop it back up - hopefully more answers on Monday. 
Abby - enjoy your chocolate tonight, I think it may be a wine night at mine tonight and I will raise a glass to my bump buddy to be xxx


----------



## MissieT

Ha ha I'm so dippy - I just missed my train stop by 3 stops chatting to you girls!!
Taralyn - fingers crossed the metformin and clomid do their job :)


----------



## Abby27

I'd love a wine night, but I'm on a thing where Dh and i don't drink in the week...thanks though, good tip about what is in and out of my control! Xo

Nice to see you about Tara! Hope the clomid helps! Let us know how your appointment goes


----------



## Taralyn_m

I didn't get to the appointment, the gyno was sick and had to cancel! I am going to ring to make another appointment next week. I'm hoping we will get in in time for next cycle.


----------



## Abby27

Goodness that sucks!


----------



## Taralyn_m

I did try and get a referral for someone else but they are all very busy. I'm starting the metformin now so who knows? Maybe I won't even need him. I got a bit down and had a little panic about it all and had to pull back and stop obsessing for a while. I am trying to be more relaxed about it now.


----------



## Abby27

Excuse my ignorance, what does metforim do? When do u take it in your cycle?


----------



## Taralyn_m

metformin is usually used to treat type 2 diabetes, which I don't have. But It is starting to be used for women with PCOS because it sometimes helps restore ovulation, it also has a high success rate when used in tandem with clomid. 
I'm still researching it but as far as I can tell the docs are not totally sure why it works. It also regulates insulin and women with PCOS often have trouble with insulin resistance. It sometimes helps with weightloss too.

https://www.endocrineonline.org/pdf box/pcos+met.pdf


----------



## Abby27

Sounds great then! Sandra Cabot has written a good book on insulin resistance called syndrome x. Has some good food tips if you were interested!


----------



## Taralyn_m

woohooo, just got my first + opk, I really thought I was having another non o month. No fertile CM though.... I'm hoping it will work and I won't have to go to my fertility specialist app.


----------



## Maddy40

Excellent Tara. So at least you are ovulating sometimes. Seeing the FS is still a good idea if you are not ovulating regularly though.


----------



## Abby27

Excellent Tara , just watch out for a temp shift, I've had positive opks and not ovulated before, or ovulated quite a few days later ( I might just be weird though)

How are you going Maddy? Have you thought about acupuncture? I've heard it's great when you are going through Ivf , increases the success rate etc


----------



## Melainey

YAY for crosshairs Abby :happydance: :Flasher:


----------



## Abby27

Thanks Lainey! I never 100% trust them, but all other signs seem to match up


----------



## Taralyn_m

They do Abby, good luck :)


----------



## ginny83

Good luck Tara and Abby - both your charts look great!


----------



## Taralyn_m

Thanks Ginny, my cycles have been all over the shop lately so its nice to have a more normal one, one of my cycles AF arrived days after my +OPK! I am feeling good this month, trying to keep from getting my hopes up too much but I am happy to have a normal one. I am also back in the temping game so I can have a clear picture if I start clomid next time round.


----------



## MissieT

Cd 1 - charting again :)


----------



## ginny83

oh I love chart stalking!


----------



## MissieT

Me too Ginny :) But i love the pregnancy tracker more ;) Did you see my funny 36.6 constant temp last cycle? Had me a little freaked out!


----------



## ginny83

ohh that's weird!


----------



## Abby27

Very odd! 
Are u going to use opks or anything similar this cycle Missie?


----------



## MissieT

Not sure yet Abby. As my O is pretty predictable I'm thinking I may just try and relax a bit about it. The cycle I did use them I didn't feel they really gave me any additional info that cm and temping didn't. 
Also think I've made the decision that I will follow docs orders and take the clomid. My cycles before the first miscarriage could vary between 22 and 30 days and this last one was just 24. From what I've read the clomid will help with egg maturity and help with hormones during the luteal phase. (Found this page which explains it https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/clomid.html). DH pointed out that if we don't use it and I don't get pregnant or if I do and then have another mc I'll always be wondering what would have happened if I had taken them. 
What's your tracking this cycle Amy? How are you finding your CBFM (think that's its name!) - is it still kind of learning?


----------



## MissieT

Not sure yet Abby. As my O is pretty predictable I'm thinking I may just try and relax a bit about it. The cycle I did use them I didn't feel they really gave me any additional info that cm and temping didn't. 
Also think I've made the decision that I will follow docs orders and take the clomid. My cycles before the first miscarriage could vary between 22 and 30 days and this last one was just 24. From what I've read the clomid will help with egg maturity and help with hormones during the luteal phase. (Found this page which explains it https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/clomid.html). DH pointed out that if we don't use it and I don't get pregnant or if I do and then have another mc I'll always be wondering what would have happened if I had taken them. 
What's your tracking this cycle Amy? How are you finding your CBFM (think that's its name!) - is it still kind of learning?


----------



## MissieT

Not sure why that posted twice!?


----------



## Maddy40

I know that feeling of "we have to try...just once" :thumbup: Good luck :flower:


----------



## Abby27

I've ditched my cbfm! It didn't help me really at all because it would go to peak over a week before I was close to ov, and that annoyed me. So I will stick with cm, temp and cheap opks, not ic but this other shit brand...now that I've learned how to read them I can get closer to ov date. I wish I ov'd at a predictable time! I find that the most frustrating thing. When we have timed it correctly we have been successful, but the only way to really time it right is to have daily sex....and to be honest I'm just over it!


----------



## MissieT

Thanks Maddy - your just one try at the IVF did the trick hey :)
I hear you Abby! DH said the other day that it was about to turn into functional sex again soon! Been on the clomid for 3 days now as well and has given me a few side effects - can't sleep, hot flushes and really grumpy will be lucky if DH will speak to me let alone anything else! Kudos to our IVF ladies for all the hormones they have taken and stayed sane!
It is hard with your unpredictable O - could you mix it up a bit re every day. With my first 2 we did every 36 hours so not only did it vary it with morning and night but some days we had the day off!!


----------

